# Rate the video games you're currently playing



## HiGHFLYiN9

Since we have an excellent long standing anime thread going, I thought we could really use a general videogame thread. In this thread you can rate the games you are currently playing, and responding to what others have already said. Also discussing games you are looking forward to is fine as well. Please try to *refrain from discussing new and upcoming hardware*, games only.

 Currently playing:
 Shin Megami Tensei - *Digital Devil Saga* - PS2 - A dark roleplaying game from good 'ol Atlus. Trying to get through this one soon as the sequel is being released sometime this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So far so good. I'm about 20 hours into it, probably another 60 to go. I was initially a little disappointed after finding that a lot of the monsters from Nocturne have been recycled in this game however there does seem to be enough depth and an interesting storyline to keep me from losing interest. Rather than recruiting monsters like in nocturne (a hellish version of pokemon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) you are people that transform into monsters, whos duty is to devour other tribes of people that can tranform into monsters to reach the nebulous "Nirvana" as other strange mysteries unfold. As usual another excellent RPG from Atlus, with more glorious artwork by Kazuma Kaneko. So far *4.25/5* (not quite as good as Nocturne)

*Forza* - XBOX - I'm sure everyone knows that this is Xbox's version of Gran Turismo. I finally picked it up since it had dropped to $30 and have put a decent amount of time on it in the last week or so. Up to ~23% done in career however it seems that it is starting to become repetitive already, and the fact that it features the same tracks that were in Gran Turismo is certainly not helping. I'm currently trying to get through the heavyweight challenge and the Ferrari is exhibiting some annoying handling. So far *3/5 * 

 Just got, and have played briefly but not long enough for reviews: Midway Classics #3, Lunar for DS, and Capcom Classics.


----------



## AuroraProject

Heh, I picked up Forza today, I'm 10% through the career mode and 19% through arcade. I like it, Project Gotham Racing 2 *was* my king racer for the Xbox, but Forza is better. In fact I'd go so far as to say Forza is better than GT4. I'd rate it at a 4 out of 5. 

 This should hold me over until the 360 arrives, PGR3 anyone?


----------



## XxATOLxX

*Gran Turismo 4*: 11/10.. Its freakin sweet. I think I've spent more hours taking BMW's around Nurburging than playing the other races in the game itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Final Fantasy X2*: ?/10 I just picked up this game from my friend today. He decided to sell it to me for $5.00 to buy pot. I quickly took advantage of this situation and bought the sequel to one of my favorites in the FF series.


----------



## saturnine

Battlefield 2 - Pre-Patch: 7/10. Post patch: 9/10. Still has its little flaws, but its one of the best mutiplayer games ever IMO.

 Wolfenstein: ET - 10/10. I've been playing for over 3 years now, and it still kicks ass. ([HKF]LT saturnine)


----------



## Homeless

Right now I'm playing X-men Legends rise of apocalypse on xbox...I enjoy just fine. I really liked the first x-men legends and so far this one holds up to that one. The cinema cut scenes are awesome...I'm only about an hour into the game but i'd give it an *8/10* so far...

 also playing EA's NHL 2006...ok, now I have not really liked EA's NHL games for a few years, but kept playing them because i could NOT stand the ESPN game...well 2006 is vastly improved over previous years, but having said that it isn't perfect. I needed to do a lot of adjustments to the sliders to get the game to come of as I wanted. I'm about half way through my first season and really like it thus far. *7.5/10*

 I'm playing others as well but because I work full time and am taking a course as well I only play probably about 2 hours a week total so It's not worth me commenting on games I haven't really played much of...


----------



## marvin

Battlefield 2: 10/10 After the disappointment of Half Life 2 and Doom 3, finally someone makes an engaging FPS with great long term play value.


----------



## Homeless

maybe I'll try BF2...I'm actually still playing BF1942 and i still like it...I think my computer will need a vid card update though


----------



## saturnine

What card are you currently using? Specs please


----------



## CMacDaddy

CS 1.6 --- 9/10

 Starcraft --- 10/10

 Madden --- 10/10

 Tiger Woods Golf --- 8/10

 I stick with the best on PC


----------



## RockCity

Cool, someone plays Wolfenstein ET. I love free fps games. I was hooked on America's Army over the summer. Now, I'm playing calculator games since school started.


----------



## EricP

Madden NFL 2006: The only game I'm playing right now. Not that the game is that spectacular (it's ok I guess) but I just moved and set up wireless and it's too flaky to play anything online (my normal mode of gaming).

 The running game sucks (viva NFL 2k5 rushing), the passing game is an art, and defense is either stupidly easy (if you pass rush) or stupidly hard (if you try to play in coverage). Franchise mode is well-done. Even on All-Pro, I'm blowing teams out, though. I'm scared to try All-Madden.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Tekken 5 in the arcade: 9/10
 SC2 (in prep for SC3 and just for fun with friends at the arcade): 8/10

 Strange Adventures in Infinite Space (PC): 8/10-great old game made greater by mods. Simple but fun. Lots of replay value, like civilization for people without patience.

 Fahrenheit/Indigo Prophecy (PC): 9/10-great presentation, controls do not bother me, and the simon games have been fairly easy, so far.


----------



## taylor

Starcraft - I remember when it came out. The only other games I had ever played were Doom and Warcraft 2. I popped the Starcraft CD into my 133MHz Compaq. The loading screen took a full 30 seconds. Once I got in the game, it was amazing. It was awesome in every concievable aspect. You could even go to this special online thing and play with friends. Not even the K-Mart Blue Light internet with the banner across the screen that didn't quite go away when starcraft loaded could ruin my gaming experience. I was thrilled as I accompanied Jim Raynor on all sorts of adventures in the Tarsaronis Sector. There are so many aspects to the game that make it amazing. The campaign was brilliant, the regular multiplayer was well balanced and designed, UMS maps were ghetto but so much fun, money maps weren't anywhere near balanced but the progression, amazing. After a couple years I went from the standard 'toss turtling carrier noob to having all sorts of crazy strategies to beat 'toss turtling carrier noobs. And minimaps, insane, fast paced, and just so much fun. 64x64 map (about the size of a medium-large town for people who know RTS but not SC) with 8 players. Even now, nearly a decade later, I still get back on Starcraft and kick it with Micro Spiral. *11/10*

 Return to Castle Wolfenstein - This was a cool game. When I bought it my PC wasn't up to min system req, it was only 4 months after buying it that I could play it. I don't know if it was going from 8MB S3 Trio graphics on a P-200 to a 64MB Geforce 2 on a P4-1600, but the graphics were just plain awesome. The gameplay was very good. I really liked the emphasis on tactics and teamwork. A very good player couldn't carry the team. The classes are well designed. The Soldier, with his abilities to carry all sorts of heavy weapons. The Medic, who had the most health, regenerated health, and could give health to or revive fallen teammates. The Engineer, who always had plenty of grenades on hand and could plant dynamite. Very few maps could be won without dynamite, except for the checkpoint maps, which I will cover later. The Lieutenant, who had a choice between the two regular SMGs and the Sten, a very accurate high powered SMG that overheated after you shot 10 rounds, and could call in airstrikes or artillery. The makers intended to balance it but through patches and mods like Bani and Shrub, the medic became by far the most powerful class. I believe iD intended for your regular player who didn't need any specific functions to choose Soldier. In the early years of the game that person would go Lt, later on that person would go medic. Now games are 90% medics. Even if you don't use the medic functions, you still have more health, regen faster, and most mods give you plenty of ammo. The original medic had 32 rounds in his clip and none to spare, now most have 1-2 spare clips because of Shrub. The game is fun. The campaign is very good. I have minor issues with Multiplayer, but for the most part, I like it. I don't like some of the unfixed glitches and the fact that regular RTCW MP is boring, the server needs to have at the minimum Shrub mod and sometimes Bani mod. However Shrub is so common that if you were to fire up RTCW and play you would think it's part of the original game. Overall I'd give it *8/10*.

 Diablo 2 - This game is a sinkhole for time. It would be pretty boring, except for private dupes. Items that are normally very hard to find are relatively easy to come across. The game just takes a lot of time to level characters and find gear. The people who play it are generally jerks. Duels are the only thing that the game is played for anymore. Most of the duels consist of gangs travelling around picking on people [the gangs are] using characters that are a) completely unoriginal b) an exact copy of someone elses c) purchased off ebay. There are a few good people fighting these losers, but the game is tired and old. One of the good people who would play it with me and beat those gangs is dead, and personally, I would be surprised if I ever got back into D2. I look back at D2 with regret. I had excellent ideas for characters that I never bothered to finish. I made friends playing it, and lost friends playing it. I think I am going to give all of my accounts to my brothers friend who still plays it. There is this very annoying policy of deleting unused characters every 3 months and I have lost plenty of characters to it. I've ranged from loving this game to hating this game, which averages out to *5/10*.

 Warcraft III - This is a good game. The campaign is boring but the game engine is so versatile. It's effectively a blank canvas for anyone with enough time to learn how to program custom scripts and units into it. You can make any kind of custom game you want. I've played many custom games, and the quality varies greatly. Because of the good UMS maps I've played and the friends I played them with, I give it a *9/10*.


----------



## fante7

Super Smash Brothers (N64) - best party game of all time, much better than the Gamecube version. For fun, try 200% damage with very high items, bumpers only, with lightweight characters. 

 Halo - much better than Halo 2. Very addictive. I play four player split screen every day. For fun, try this game type: invisible players, rockets only, oddball, nav points on, on Hang 'Em High. It is a lot of fun to use the rockets to shoot the oddball to yourself from various high points on the level. Best with 4 players, don't know if it would work with more.

 Favorite computer games - Total Annihilation, Star Control 2, Master of Orion 2.


----------



## redshifter

jak & daxter 1 (ps2) 6/10

 donkey kong king of swing (gba) 7/10

 ratchet and clank going commando (ps2) 7.5/10

 super mario world (gba) 6.5/10

 metroid fusion (gba) 6/10

 buffy chaos bleeds (ps2) 8/10


----------



## tim_the_gamer

I've temporarily stopped playing PC games - though most recently I was playing Call of Duty (still), and World of Warcraft. Both excellent games. Currently I'm using my new PSP playing the following:

 Hot Shots Golf Open Tee: PSP (8.5/10)
 Incredibly fun with a good amount of long-term play value. I haven't tried Tiger Woods on PSP, but I played Tiger '05 on PC and I find this more fun. I haven't tried it multi-player, but single-player challenge mode - career mode where you collect items to outfit and improve your abilities - is a lot of fun.

 Namco Museum Battle Collection: PSP (7/10)
 Back to the days of old-school arcade. Includes 17 arcade classics plus 4 which are re-worked versions of Pacman, Galaga, Digdug, and Rally-X. For some mind-less simple arcade action that brings me back to when a quarter could last you a long long time at a machine, I think it's great.

 Twisted Metal Head-On: PSP (7/10)
 I've spent 99% of play-time in single-player story mode which started out challenging at first and now has become too easy. This game can be played over the internet but I've only briefly tried it. I imagine it would be a lot more fun doing the multi-player.

 Death Jr.: PSP (7.5/10)
 This game seems to receive a lot of varied reviews. So far I'm only about 25% through and I've enjoyed it except for 2 things. My hand starts to cramp up because the levels are long and using the tiny analog controller to move and nearly every other button (including the d-pad) for other stuff is tough. The camera can also be a pain to deal with.


----------



## 12thgear

*Gran Turismo 4/PS2 - 8/10 or 10/10*
 Forza Motorsport is more well rounded, but I have the Logitech Driving Force Pro baby! That makes GT4 much more satisfying for me. Finally, it feels like I'm really driving. For comparison, I'd say Forza is a solid *9/10*. If they made the DFP for Xbox, Forza would be *11/10*.

*We Love Katmari/PS2 - 9/10*
 Pretty much more of the same, compared to the original, but some of the objectives are more varied, like rolling a Sumo wrestler into foods to make him big enough to defeat his rival. Just as endearing as the first, and you learn the darkly comic backstory of the King of All Cosmos.

*Burnout Revenge/PS2 - 9/10*
 I hate the stupid launch controls for crash mode, but this is a great sequel to Burnout 3. It's a little more forgiving in ways that I wanted, so it ends up being less cheap, but you still have to be a damn good racer/fighter on the higher levels. Traffic checking is unrealistic, but fun, the shortcuts are sweet, and Burning Laps are actually fun now.

*NHL 2K6/PS2 - 8/10*
 The core gameplay is fantastic. The pace is great, and while it didn't feel much better than 2K5 at first, I went back, and the differences do add up to something significantly improved. I love the new realtime play calling and icon passing. The best hockey game, but let down by many small issues.


----------



## seeberg

Jeez, I haven't played any really recent games, and the only title I'm really looking forward to is MGS3: Subsistence. I'm sure it's already 10/10, but for games that are actually out, all I've been playing is...

*Time Crisis - 9/10*
 Funner than you'd think for an oldschool light gun game, and cool as crap. Not much else to say about it except that it's integral to play it with the Namco Guncon. It's less fun without it. It does get pretty intense, but it does lack in story. But who cares? It's FUN, and will be for quite a while!

*Final Fantasy 6 - 11/10
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
 I mention this game because as soon as I can, I'm going right back into it on emulator as soon as I can. It's my all time favorite, but after recently discovering that the ending changes depending on who is in your party, I can't resist one more ride, even if it will be with cheats to speed up results.
 Besides that, there is not a single aspect that I think doesn't shine with this game, it is what I compare all RPG's to, even FF7, because everything was done right.






,
 abe


----------



## Kirosia

Metal gear solid 2 + 3: 7.5/10 + 8.5/10

 MGS2-Good game, although somewhat repetitive and a has convoluted story.
 MGS3-Same as above, although story is much better IMO.

 Zelda Wind Waker: 5/10

 How this passes for zelda game I'll never know. 

 Devil may cry 3: 7/10

 Not as fun as the first one, but not too bad overall. Gets better after the initial runthough.

 Resident Evil 4: 6.9/10

 Lame sci-fi b-movie story, leon's a mindless idiot, and it all wasn't really resident evil. Just some action game with the title tagged. Final boss possibly the worse (as in stupid) in all resident evil history.

 Fable: Lost chapters: 5/10

 Choosing sides my arse. There's barely jack of a story, you're pretty much on a set path the whole time, fighting is highly repetitive, some missions are just plain cheap, too short overall. 

 Megaman! :?/10

 Just a bunch of megaman games I played, great nostalgia. 

 Metroid fusion: 6.5/10

 Alright game . . . but too short, and was more like a sidequest than a sequel. 

 Metroid Prime: 7/10

 Too . . much . . . scanning!

 Atelier Iris: 6/10

 Non-addictive story and lack of much variation pushed me away. Didn't even finish the last half, I was so eh. 

 Twisted metal head on: 4/10

 Wipeout pure: 6/10

 Lumines: 6.9/10 (just not my thing)

 Darkstalkers psp: 5/10

 spiderman the movie (gc): 3/10


----------



## Bleed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XxATOLxX* 
_*Gran Turismo 4*: 11/10.. Its freakin sweet. I think I've spent more hours taking BMW's around Nurburging than playing the other races in the game itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hahaha... same here. I don't even join races anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Devil May Cry 3 - 5/10 I dont like that much, first one still the best

 Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory - 10/10 great game, much harder than the previous 2


----------



## squall2072

Well... I've gone back to basics lately...

 Metal Gear Solid on the PS one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a Classic!! If you haven't played this you haven't played at all! Metal gear Solid is brilliant stuff. Of course graphics are better now but the plot was incredable. I've never seem a better storyline in a game. Oh lets not forget what happens when you die.... "SNAAAAAAAAAAKEE!?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love MGS and I'll always give it a perfect score. 10/10

 Final Fantasy 7 and 8. Love them both to death. Once you know what your doing with materia on 7 Diamond Weapon is not as much fun. Omega weapon on FF8 though! Not to be messed about with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both brilliant with great storylines 10/10 again. 

 -------------------------------------------------------------------

 Going back in time again! 

 Sonic the Hedgehog 2. Its what started it all off for me anyway. My first game. I'll always love that game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 10/10 for being a true classic like so many other games of the old days.

 ---------------------------------------------------------------------

 GT4 - Good game with cars that are so pretty and so many of them! Great game but I got bored eventually. I expect I'll get back into it soon though.

 8/10 at the moment

 ---------------------------------------------------------------------

 Halo 2 - Put it on legendary... just put it on. Get a mate round and be prepared to spend 6 hours on the first level. 3 on one bit! Brilliant stuff and 4 player is top stuff (Nothing beats golden eye for the N64 though!!!). Has the ability for 16 player deathmatches.... it just has to be done! 

 9/10


----------



## Vkamicht

*Tales of Legendia* (_PS2_) *10/10*

 This game is amazing, and easily the best RPG of 2005. It's not released in English yet, so you guys won't see it until '06. I've been playing the import and loving every minute of it. Even if you hated Tales games in the past, you can't hate this. This the first game in a very long time where the story and characters have affected me so much. I know some people who actually cried at a certain point in the game. The graphics are beautiful, the music is extremely well done, and the battles are classic Tales real-time fighting, what can I say.


----------



## wakeride74

Right now I am totally hooked on *Far Cry Instincts* I'd rate it right up there with Halo which is at the top of my list for FPS. I'm about half way through and it has a nice single player campaign. You may want to set it on hard though or it might be too easy. Excellent replay value too as you can go back and select levels you've completed and enjoy them again and find alternate routes and ways to eliminate your foes.

 I just finished *Burnout Revenge * which was great but not as fun as Takedown. The tracks are interesting and the ramps are what it's all about! It was just a bit too short IMO and what's up with the 10 takedown limit on multiplayer roadrage?? I can't believe they didn't fix that from the last one and make it adjustable.

 Other than that I will always go back and play both *Halo * games, *Mercenaries*, *Rainbow Six*, and *Burnout Takedown*.

  Quote:


 Halo 2 - Put it on legendary... just put it on. Get a mate round and be prepared to spend 6 hours on the first level. 
 

 Go solo from start to finish on Legendary... it's a challenge but it makes the game much more fun


----------



## fante7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seeberg* 
_*Final Fantasy 6 - 11/10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
 I mention this game because as soon as I can, I'm going right back into it on emulator as soon as I can. It's my all time favorite, but after recently discovering that the ending changes depending on who is in your party, I can't resist one more ride, even if it will be with cheats to speed up results.
 Besides that, there is not a single aspect that I think doesn't shine with this game, it is what I compare all RPG's to, even FF7, because everything was done right.






,
 abe_

 

Second.


----------



## 12thgear

I may have to pick up Far Cry Instincts since it's supposed to be improved in many ways over the PC version. Plus, my PC needs a new video card. I still can't play Far Cry smoothly on it. 

 I just hate playing FPS games with a console controller.


----------



## apnk

max payne: 8/10 why not 10/10? Because its a short game.

 max payne 2: ?/10 (havent installed it on my pc yet)


----------



## nanahachi

Currently playing:
*Dungeon Siege 2* (PC) - 8.5/10 - hack n slash fun, quite pretty, good ol fun.

*Metroid Fusion* (GBA) - 8/10 - Metroid goodness, albeit a bit too simple at times; excellent looking and great fun

 Oh, and I need to pick up *Dawn of War: Winter Assualt* expansion pack (PC)


----------



## ricardo diaz

BEST GAME FOR XBOX. EVAR: *Fable* 

 This game is really a lot of fun. I know, it might not be the best game for xbox. evar. for you guys, but it is for me. I really like the music in it. I really hope Fable 2 doesn't cliche the music as was the case with Halo-to-Halo 2.
 Well, I hope it doesn't follow any of the ways of Halo-to-Halo 2. How disappointing. I know they made it simply for xbox Live, but still...


 Also...

*Final Fantasy VIII > All other Final Fantasys thus far.* 

 Omega Weapon was easy for me. 
 =\

 A lame waste of Heros, too.
 Ultima Weapon was much harder simply because I was at an earlier level when I fought it. It sucks when your people with Revive and Recover die by its one-hit kill. Defend doesn't even block it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sucks. 

 PS. I cannot figure out what Ultimacia says at the end of her speech. I try and try to keep her speaking, but I always end up killing her after she says "And..." and nothing else.
 If someone with Final Fantasy VIII can try and figure out what she says, I'd be really curious to know.
 Thanks!


----------



## squall2072

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ricardo diaz* 
_Omega Weapon was easy for me. 
 =\

 A lame waste of Heros, too._

 

Yeah good old hero's and holy wars! Maybe try it without the lionheart and leveled up properly...oh dear that was hard work!

 I've always wondered about the end too...I waited about once...not for long though...I enjoyed squalls Limit breaks too much!


----------



## gloco

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *taylor* 
_Starcraft - I remember when it came out. The only other games I had ever played were Doom and Warcraft 2. I popped the Starcraft CD into my 133MHz Compaq. The loading screen took a full 30 seconds. Once I got in the game, it was amazing. It was awesome in every concievable aspect. You could even go to this special online thing and play with friends. Not even the K-Mart Blue Light internet with the banner across the screen that didn't quite go away when starcraft loaded could ruin my gaming experience. I was thrilled as I accompanied Jim Raynor on all sorts of adventures in the Tarsaronis Sector. There are so many aspects to the game that make it amazing. The campaign was brilliant, the regular multiplayer was well balanced and designed, UMS maps were ghetto but so much fun, money maps weren't anywhere near balanced but the progression, amazing. After a couple years I went from the standard 'toss turtling carrier noob to having all sorts of crazy strategies to beat 'toss turtling carrier noobs. And minimaps, insane, fast paced, and just so much fun. 64x64 map (about the size of a medium-large town for people who know RTS but not SC) with 8 players. Even now, nearly a decade later, I still get back on Starcraft and kick it with Micro Spiral. *11/10*
_

 

Well said. When i first tried those micro maps i couldn't stand them...i mean, how can i build 12 centers and nuke silo's to wipe out my enemies? Nonetheless, i started seeing the light and enjoy micro maps immensely. Although, I haven't played in ages, just look up my stats (nick is gloco). I've been around for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still would love (or die) to play a good 3v3 game for an hour...or two. Those were the best, just a constant battle of the ages...mass hydras vs mass gol's vs mass tanks vs. mass goons...you get the idea...

 Warcraft 2 got me into pc gaming and i have a lot of good memories of playing 2 hrs+ before we would call a truce and just end the damn match because we were at a stand still. Still, using those death knights juiced up on speed and shield and using that rotting spell to wipe out someone's army was a load of fun. Lots of defensive planning went into winning which made war2 online a bundle of joy to play. Mass ogres with bloodlust and some dk's were sweet. Even nuttier was the fact that you had to have like 24 barracks to keep up since you could only queue up one build at a time. Or using townhalls (upgraded to castles) to act as buffers so the enemies couldn't walk right in and devestate the money trail. 

 Or even worse, when you would get backstabbed...i used to win some of those when i got backstabbed. Felt great to wipe the floor with idiots like that.


----------



## titaniumx3

*Battlefield 2 - 9.5/10*

 One of the most playable multiplayer FPS games ever in my opinion. Yes it has a few problems here and there but nothing that will spoil the experience.

*Doom 3 & Ressurection Of Evil - 9/10*

 Contrary to what some people say, you do need a fast PC to truly appreciate the game. Anything below the "High" detail setting severely cripples the graphical beauty of the game and if your CPU isn't upto scratch the enemy firefights can become a bit annoying (i.e. lack of fluidity). I actually upgraded my system recently and replayed through the original game and its expansion pack and found it alot more enjoyable. I can see why people would hate this game but I think id software did what they said they would and did it very well. Its very simple and linear but thats what I like about.

*Half-Life 2 - 9.9/10*

 These guys should get an oscar for this.

*Brothers In Arms: Road To Hill 30 - 7/10*

 I can understand what they were trying to do with this game but it didn't work too well for me; too scripted and planned out for.

*The Chroicles of Riddick: Escape from Butchers Bay - 8.5/10*

 Fantastic game. Some parts a bit sketchy but otherwise excellent and very enjoyable.


----------



## rsaavedra

Well believe it or not the only game I've most recently played is a veeeery old one: Supaplex. Over the years I keep copying it to any computer I use. Still trying to finish all the levels. This is a 2D game, I play it with background music off listening to some other music. Some of the puzzles are rather hard, particularly the timing required for certain movements. There are programs available online that show you demos of all the solutions, but even knowing the way to finish a level, it might be still extremely difficult to finish it. I am at level 91 (out of a total of 111) did check the online guidelines for the last couple, but I haven't done levels 85, 86, and 87. Have seen how to finish them, but haven't been able to complete them using my laptop. I've noticed with the keyboard on a laptop you might find it much harder to do some things than with a standard keyboard.
 Supaplex: Score: 7/10

 Games on the PS2 I've played most recently:
 Grand Theft Auto Vice city: 9/10
 Grand Theft Auto III: 10/10
 Twisted Metal Black: 10/10
 Jack III: 8/10
 Jack II: 8/10
 Jack & Dexter I: 9/10
 Ico: 8/10
 Baldurs Gate Dark Alliance: 8/10 (<- Beautiful water and ice graphics!)

 Have GTA San Andreas but haven't played it yet.


----------



## Bleed

since there are so many gamers here. Im giving away my DOOM 3 copy which I bought the moment it went on sale for $54 dollars. I never really finished the game, I think I was only on 2nd stage when I stopped playing and uninstalled yet. I found the game being to repeatitive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. my only condition is you pay for shipping and thats it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. first person to pm me gets it!


----------



## ricardo diaz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squall2072* 
_Yeah good old hero's and holy wars! Maybe try it without the lionheart and leveled up properly...oh dear that was hard work!_

 

Eh?

 I got the Lionheart on Disc Two from playing some guy who gave me Elnyole cards, which I refined into energy crystals, then pulse ammo, etc. Laguna card = 100 heroes when refined.

 I'm feirce about playing games like that without cheats.
 Trust me, I spent 2/3s of the game leveling up my characters to perfection.


----------



## boodi

doom 1 & 2 ( via doomsday engine & jdoom 1.1 ) 
 mooooouuuuch better then doom3


----------



## boodi

oh I forgot
*Indigo Prophecy* , truly good movie experience , I enjoyed it as film really . 

 -shiver me timbers!- strategy is at its best with *Warhammer 40k Dawn Of War *, hey starcraft lover try this ! 

 and *Return to Castle Wolfenstein* , nice single player game as someone other noted 

 strangely Half Life 2 didn't grab me so much - but I'm assuming I'm the only one.


----------



## seeberg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squall2072* 
_Well... I've gone back to basics lately...

 Metal Gear Solid on the PS one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a Classic!! If you haven't played this you haven't played at all! Metal gear Solid is brilliant stuff. Of course graphics are better now but the plot was incredable. I've never seem a better storyline in a game. Oh lets not forget what happens when you die.... "SNAAAAAAAAAAKEE!?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love MGS and I'll always give it a perfect score. 10/10_

 

Same here. I can wait until the PS3 comes out, followed by the release of MGS4: Guns Of The Patriots!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The preview I saw was crazy, to put it lightly.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fante7* 
_Second._

 

Hehe, thanks!
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squall2072* 
_Yeah good old hero's and holy wars! Maybe try it without the lionheart and leveled up properly...oh dear that was hard work!

 I've always wondered about the end too...I waited about once...not for long though...I enjoyed squalls Limit breaks too much!_

 

Jeez, all I had to do was use Aura on everyone with Triple, get Rinoa to use her invincibility limit break(don't remember what it's called) and then be lucky enough to get a good random shot at using Selphie's The End and wiping Omega Weapon off the map
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never used a Hero or Holy War to get the job done. Also, is there anyone else at HeadFi that's both an FF8 fan _and_ a PocketStation owner? Because I've got one, and yes, it does make FF8 quite fun when you've done everything else there is to do
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beyond that, I have to give all the Ridge Racer games for PS1 and PS2 big props due to the NegCon and JogCon controllers. They too make games as fun or moreso to play than their arcade counterparts.






,
 Abe


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bleed* 
_since there are so many gamers here. Im giving away my DOOM 3 copy which I bought the moment it went on sale for $54 dollars. I never really finished the game, I think I was only on 2nd stage when I stopped playing and uninstalled yet. I found the game being to repeatitive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

That's what happened to me . . started playing it, and a few hours in I got dead bored. Maybe I'll continue to play it one of these days.


----------



## South_Korean

Starcraft!- it will never die!!!


----------



## grawk

Sonic Spinball on Gens and on Xbox - Great game, good playability, fun, doesn't inspire obsession.


----------



## virometal

I have been playing Far Cry for the last couple of weeks, and this game is this shiz. It does a nice job of balancing tactics with action. In fact, I have enjoyed it more than HL II or Doom III.

 9/10

 Here's hoping that Fear or Stalker are good enough to warrant a pc upgrade.


----------



## SiBurning

Dungeon Keeper II. 9/10. Third best game ever.
 Planescape Torment. 11/10. Second best game ever. Okay, I'm not playing it, but I'm desparately hunting for the CD so I *can* play it again.
 Civilization, I, II, & III. 10/10. Best game ever.
 Leather Goddesses of Phobos. 10/10. 0th best game. Dig the scratch & sniff. 
 Railroad Tycoon II. 1/10. I still play this silly game way too much.
 Wolfenstein 3D. 7/10. Why plunk down 50 bucks to return to the castle?
 Age of Empires I, II. 9/10. My favorite scenario is the lost elven archers & the priest, and I don't know why. It's so damned easy.
 Solitaire. -10/10. This game sucks, but I doubt I could get away with installing Thief at work.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* 
_Civilization, I, II, & III. 10/10. Best game ever._

 

Ditto. By the way, I wonder if the author of the Civilization series, Sid Meier, is by any chance family of Dr. Meier of Meier audio.


----------



## NightWoundsTime

World of Warcraft... low rating because they FINALLY got the battlegrounds concept right after my addiction to the game ended. I've got my account renewed now and I stop in for some quick PvP action a couple times a week. Satisfying but I have to question whether paying 15 bucks a month is worth it. Even if the concept of real-time RPG large scale battles is freakin awesome.


----------



## squall2072

Ok ok... I did it in one go...(omega) but it didn't seem as much fun as Ultima....Although i think getting all the cards was more work!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from the card queen on disk 4. Ditto on the love for FF8 and MSG4 looks .... amazing!! And more!! I look forward to that one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got the lionheart on disk one before. Getting all the cards i could ect... but it took most of the fun out of the game (bosses ect)....


----------



## ricardo diaz

Naw. The Lionheart for me sucked early on because it would never do the final limit break. It would always do Blasting Zone. 
 I didn't know you could get the Lionheart on disk one!

 I think all the Final Fantasys after VIII keep copying the CGI cinemas in one way or the other. Like Final Fantasy X... There were so many obvious ones. It was cheesey and embarrassing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This one kid I used to know used GameShark on his copy of Final Fantasy VIII.

 I stopped being friends with him after, hahaha. Way to ruin my favorite game for the playstation, you know?


----------



## squall2072

Yeah I'm with you on the no cheating front... its much better to complete a game knowing it was all your hard work. Yeah what's with thhose limit breaks! Lionheart is a rare sight! 

 To get the lionheart on disc one I had to get 20 Enoyle cards (spelling?!) and change it into pulse ammo (took ages!) fight some level 17-28 T-rexor in the balamb garden training centre to find some dragon fangs and use the Minitor (sp?) card ( I think) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All good fun though... Its a brilliant game and definately my favourite Final Fantasy and the first RPG I played. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Team FF8!


----------



## Idsynchrono_24

Ooohh nice, a videogame thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been playing Shadow Hearts: Covenant, Sly Cooper 2, and a demo I've got for Shadow of the Colossus lately. I can't wait for Shadow of the Colossus, that game is going to be bloody brilliant. Oh yeah, and in between that, We Love Katamari.. All in all, cool, and fun games!

 Catch you later, 
 Id


----------



## wakeride74

I just finished Far Cry Instincts last night and I have to stress that if you are a FPS lover and Xbox owner YOU NEED THIS GAME!!!

 The graphics are breath taking... especially in the later levels, big wow factor. Game play is sick but somewhat easy so again I recommend the hardest setting if you are a seasoned FPS gamer. What a great game!

 edit: I forgot to mention that you can go back and replay levels you have already completed which to me adds a huge replay value to the game.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'm playing through the new *Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow* for the DS and really enjoying it. It's very similar to SoTN and the other three GBA Castlevania games, although they have a new weapon upgrade system which uses collected souls of monsters to upgrade existing weapons into new ones. It uses the top of the screen for the map, and when toggled it has detailed status and a small description of the last monster you've fought. The stylus has only come into play a couple of times to clear out blocks on screen and to draw the seals once a boss is killed so they don't come back to life. I could have lived without either but I guess Konami felt the obligation to use the features of the system. Music is excellent as always. All in all one of the first DS games actually worth playing. *4/5*


----------



## Gigabomber

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* 
_I'm playing through the new *Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow* *4/5*_

 

The way you describe this game and still give it a 4 of 5 is really great cause I feel alone with how game quality has gone downhill.

 Half-life 2 is a great example. The game was incredibly short and devoid of the intense puzzle solving and vast array of fun weapons the first had (no alt-fire, are you ****ing kidding me?), and interestingly had only very few awe inspiring visuals.

 Don't get me started on zelda: windwaker.

 The Incredible hulk: ultimate destruction: over 150 moves and only needed four. Beat the game for the first time - with school - in four days (about twelve hours). Beat the game on hard for the second time in as many hours. Once you learn to grab enemies and suplex or grab objects and throw them it's all over.

 And halo, oh dear halo, I can flame this "groundbreaking" game for hours but I don't want to rifle folks up any more than this post already will.

 This is a fairly large rant for me as it first struck me with the shortness and difficulty of the first boss only in devil may cry, which was still a vastly superior game to most of the goose eggs that are coming out at the moment and getting ratings of 8.5 of ten (the Hulk's average rating; i guess they have seriously low expectations).

 the newest dissappointment will be the new spartan game as it has very few unlockables and the melee is extremely repetitious (a la dynasty warriors).

 Maybe i'm just getting old (22) but I am sick of games that are repetitive and lack imagination, and what's worse is that game companies seem to spend countless hours developing these games yet they always fall far short of their predecessors. It's akin to the question: why do 99% of of the worst movies suck much more every year than the previous and the good ones get no attention?
 If you start reading a crappy book, don't you put it down? if you are in college and sit in on a crappy class, don't you get up and leave?

 In my auction the games that are the most attractive are - interestingly enough - the SNES titles and a the couple of the wickedly good Gamecube titles that I am selling along with them.

 I had a buddy down in cali that bought games every couple days for a couple of months. We must have gone through fifty and kept two because they lacked attention grabbing programming or were so short we beat them in a matter of hours. Graphics are a nearly last concern for the true hardcore while lag and bugs (screw you blizzard) is the first, sorry to break it to you.

 This isn't really the place for a rant but there is no good place for this rant so here it is. If any of the above rubbed you the wrong way, don't worry too much about it as I am clearly bitter about the above videogame / movie situation and just felt like venting, though no amount of venting is going to make programmers or producers shape up.

 At this point I beg for sequels to clearly inferior games. 
 My god what a world,

 ~Gigs

 Also: check my auction for good games I recommend. Eight out of ten of them are clearly giants among the filthy hobbits we have become accustomed to.


----------



## 12thgear

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gigabomber* 
_The way you describe this game and still give it a 4 of 5 is really great cause I feel alone with how game quality has gone downhill._

 

You're not alone, lots of people are ranting against games. I'm 29 and have been playing video games as long as I can remember, and I still have a blast.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gigabomber* 
_Half-life 2 is a great example. The game was incredibly short and devoid of the intense puzzle solving and vast array of fun weapons the first had (no alt-fire, are you ****ing kidding me?), and interestingly had only very few awe inspiring visuals._

 

Interesting because you're not necessarily wrong, but I couldn't stop playing it. I thought it was an awesome experience. The visuals were very good, but not a benchmark, but the art direction was killer.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gigabomber* 
_Don't get me started on zelda: windwaker._

 

Hehe... this is another game I love. One of my favorites.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gigabomber* 
_And halo, oh dear halo, I can flame this "groundbreaking" game for hours but I don't want to rifle folks up any more than this post already will._

 

My theory about Halo is it introduced non-geeks to LAN gaming. LAN parties really create camaraderie and an intense gaming atmosphere, so it became a phenomenon for console gamers who never experienced it before. I like Halo and Halo 2. They're good games. But they're not great games. But I'm just bitter because I suck at FPS with a controller.

 It's too bad you're not getting as much out of gaming any more. I don't think it's lack of content. There's more good games out there than I have time to play. Video Games are a much bigger business now. I think there are more good games overall, but there's more crap to wade through as well. 

 Or maybe you're just outgrowing games?


----------



## Edwood

Battlefield 2 is currently eating up all of my gaming time currently.

 The latest 1.03 patch has really made it better. It was a beta test up until now.

 I wish it had more game modes, I'm getting sick of Conquest mode only.

 -Ed


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER

I’m playing Tekken 5, and Street Fighter Alpha 3 on the Sony Playstation 2. I easily rate both of them 10/10. The graphics on the Street Fighter Alpha 3 are clearly the best of all the Street Fighter series on the Sony Playstation, and it goes down as one of my favorite games of all time. Tekken 5 stomps all over the last version I played of it years ago with its better graphics, unique fighting styles, and kickass characters. 
 Also, I am using the X-Arcade Solo Joystick, which brings the experience to a whole different level in comparison to the standard Playstation 2 controller. Setting up, and executing combinations, and specialty moves have never been easier for me, and it just gives me that true arcade feel; makes me feel like a kid again!


----------



## Gigabomber

Just got Metroid Prime 2 in the mail and boy is it good!
 Total game time is just over six hours and i've already died two or three times.
 Pretty challenging and atmospheric and will definitely play it through again once I beat it and unlock Hard mode.
 Top notch game. Highly recommend.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gigabomber* 
_Just got Metroid Prime 2 in the mail and boy is it good!
 Total game time is just over six hours and i've already died two or three times.
 Pretty challenging and atmospheric and will definitely play it through again once I beat it and unlock Hard mode.
 Top notch game. Highly recommend._

 

Ah I snagged that one a little while back but haven't had the chance to play it yet. I'm glad you like it Gigs, it might persuade me to unwrap it soon


----------



## saint.panda

Playing my first PS2 game, Final Fantasy X and I'm absolutely loving it. Brings bad the nostalgia of overnighters trying to beat just one more city in FF VII.
 Buying a playstation was definately the right decision!

 Recently finished Half Life 2 on computer but I had some complaints: A bit too short, too linear, too little good riddles and what's with the ending? But otherwise, it was pretty fun and the cinematic feeling was definately there. 7/10

 I also tried playing Raven Shield but gave up half-way because my AI teammates always screwed up.


----------



## titaniumx3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gigabomber* 
_Half-life 2 is a great example. The game was incredibly short and devoid of the intense puzzle solving and vast array of fun weapons the first had (no alt-fire, are you ****ing kidding me?), and interestingly had only very few awe inspiring visuals._

 

So I guess shooting down alien gunships with laser guided missles isn't "awe inspiring" enough for you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (btw, there was actually an alt-fire)


----------



## Gigabomber

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *titaniumx3* 
_So I guess shooting down alien gunships with laser guided missles isn't "awe inspiring" enough for you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (btw, there was actually an alt-fire)_

 

only thing unique and memorable about that game was the driving, and alt-fire wasn't utilized like it was in the first. Tell you the truth, one of the only things I remember is climbing across that broken suspension bridge for the first time and how realistic it looked. The fire laced trap level was pretty cool too, but the levels were very hit-and-miss, and the weapons weren't near as fun to use. The driving missions were the only ones that really stood out though, and really made the game stand out. The first few levels made the game seem like it was going to be much better than it was immersion-wise as well. Just my opinion. Running from the enemies and getting knocked out was cool too, but this was - just like most things in the game - done in the first one to a lesser degree. This is a bit of a sliding scale as most FPS games don't really do justice to either half-life, save select few like Deus Ex. RE4 was the last game I felt was really stellar, along with the total immersion of the new Eternal Darkness, but I must say this Metroid 2 is right up there. It's all about memorable immersion and few games can compete with Metroid or Eternal Darkness: they are just so unique and well crafted. I might end up having to go with PS3 when the time comes though, the Metal Gears and GTAs are irreplaceable. I wonder how Nintendo will compete a year down the road.

 And honestly, who will ever forget those three green worms that were in the missile silo in HL1? and after you got past them and burned them up you jumped down and got the Magnum?


----------



## Shizelbs

In preparation for the release of Civ 4 on October 24th, I am getting some serious hours in on Civ 3 again. 10/10. What a great game. The Conquests expansion pack is a must. Too many super improvements over the original game in the expansion pack to not get it. I love the culture specific units and the vast options in winning goals and play modes.


----------



## blip

I've been playing the Demo of "Peter Jacksons" King Kong. I'd never pay any money for this title because the game play is pretty stupid, mostly button mashing. But man, this thing is pretty! When I first loaded it up I thought that I was looking at a cut scene... not the game! Anyway, I'd give it 5/5 (for the first 10 minutes) and 1/5 (for the rest of the time you waste on its pointless gameplay). Lets call it 2/5 then!


----------



## Kirosia

Just finished Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess on gamecube, and I'm really bored atm so...

 Reading the online reviews everyone seems to think this game is near-perfect, but I don't agree. Don't get me wrong, it's an okay game, but in this day and age it doesn't give much of a wow factor. The story starts off interesting, but never really gets better. The gameplay is almost the same as the older zeldas, which IMO is not a good thing. You get some interesting weapons, but you'll rarely need them much after leaving the dungeon you find them in. (which btw are noticeably lengthy, but suffer from repetition) Fighting is neither very fun nor intuitive. Graphically, the game is pretty damn nice, but there is a noticeable lack of color variety. All your old hyrule friends have been given upgraded models, hyrule field is huge but empty and unvaried, and the towns/castle are small and fairly bleh. (in design) The bosses are the only real treat, they're relatively cool if not a little too easy. You'll basically be playing just to get from boss to boss, with everything else seemingly just filler. I got the point where I didn't even care to finish, but I rented the game so I decided what the hell. 

 Overall, TP is alright. if you're one of those old-school zelda fans afraid they'll change the formula and bastardize your green buddy, then worry not. (My first zelda was LoP) If you're a guy like me whose played any of the great action/puzzle/rpg titles in the past year, you're probably not gonna be blown away. 

 7/10


----------



## Gravitas

Gears of War - xbox 360. 

 My favorite FPS at the moment...I guess technically it's third person. I really like that it's a "stop and pop" kind of game instead of the typical "run and gun" FPS. Taking cover is vital to survival. More realistic, IMO. 

 9/10


----------



## trains are bad

I tried playing Fatal Frame, but I don't think I can handle it. And I've played Silent Hill 2 and RE4. FF is a whole different ballgame.


----------



## lmilhan

Legend Of Zelda, Twilight Princess (Wii version).

 It is a masterpiece.

 No other games currently matter.


----------



## hYdrociTy

Im not too much on gaming and online gaming, with the only exceptions being ones heavily dependant on teamwork. BF2 and DOD|S(only good servers with the usual guys who are resident there) are very social games that I play online, and are nice in that they dont reward those with fraction/second reflexes or like 100fps video cards, but those who play well with others, who can cooperate, and that in my book makes a fun action online game.

 DOD|S 10/10
 BF2 9/10


----------



## papomaster

I've been playing WoW (world of warcraft) since 2 days after its release... Still addicted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - Loads of beautiful (and customisable) graphics, 
 - fluid movements, 
 - highly efficient and customisable user interface,
 - good artificial intelligence (for monsters),
 - LOTS OF PATCHES (god, we're at 1.21 right now, at least),
 - Big big big big big world (takes at least 2 hours to go though one of the 2 continents (not outlands) in a straigth line running, and you have seen about 1/3 of the map, so it takes at least 10 hours to go and see everything, plus all the dungeons...),
 - all the interactive stuff and game implements (groups, raids, guilds...),
 - good background sound overall,
 - You always have something to do (quest, raids, group dungeons, pvp, level your alt, chat, grind mobs...)
 - Patches don't just fix glitches but also add some new stuff to the game (in fact, there were 6 lvl 60 raid dungeons that were added prior to TBC (Molten Core, Blackwing Lair, Zul'gurub, Ruins of Ahn'qiraj, Temple of Ahn'qiraj, Naxxramas), pvp battlegrounds, LOTS of new items, always new quests...)

 And the game itself is pretty nice also...................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 The only downpoint is the monthly fee (17USD), but I split the costs with my brother so it's better for both of us.

 But for such a great game it's not that much.

 My rating : 9.99/10

 And not to talk about TBC...


----------



## dhwilkin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trains are bad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried playing Fatal Frame, but I don't think I can handle it. And I've played Silent Hill 2 and RE4. FF is a whole different ballgame._

 

Don't like it, or too scary? I love all the Fatal Frame games (especially II) so very much, they're awesome at night w/ the lights out.

 Currently trying to play Devil May Cry, but getting very frusturated w/ the save system and camera angles.


----------



## ADT89

Call Of Duty 2 : 9/10
 Battlefield 2142 : 7/10
 Doom II : 10/10 !


----------



## USAstrat

Excite truck- Wii- 8/10
 Not a realistic game, but fun nevertheless. I'm more of a fan of sim's like GT4. Controls are the best of the racing wii games.

 NFS carbon, WIi- 5/10
 DOn't like the controls at all. Not very responsive compared to excite truck. 

 Red Steel-WII 9/10
 Probably my favorite wii game. Not the best controls (very sensitvie, hard to aim) but still fun, especially multiplayer.

 Tony Hawk Downhill, WII- 6/10
 Just got this game so I haven't played it much, not great but i'm a downhill skateboarder so I decided to try it.

 Wii Sports- 8/10
 FUn multiplayer! Get's boring after awhile, but great for free and alot of variety.

 SPlinter CEll WII- 3/10
 I really don't like the controls. Hardly even played it.

 And my most played game currently....
 Ridge Racer 2, psp 10/10
 One of my favorite games right now. Great graphics on the psp, not really realistic as you drift around pretty much every corner and never use the brakes, but I like it. 


 Yea I've been playing alot of wii since christmas : ). My "reviews" are very brief so if anyone wants more info you can pm me.


----------



## USAstrat

OH yea, not sure if this counts but I play alot of Counter Strike (PC)

 ; )

 11/10


----------



## TheBigKahuna

I've mostly been playing Live arcade games on the 360 lately. I grew bored with Gears of War. I got to the last battle, tried about 40 times to beat the last boss, and gave up. Haven't played it since. I occasionally dabble back into Oblivion...I have over 200 hours into that game. I haven't bought nearly as many 360 games as I did XBOX games....I'm more picky than I used to be.


----------



## laxx

Back to DoTA. I'd give it a 9/10.


----------



## Teerawit

1) dota 10/10

 2) dota 10/10

 3) dota 10/10

 4) dota 10/10

 5) dota 10/10

 6) real life 9/10


----------



## arnoldsoccer4

Black: 9/10 fun in a shoot everything that exists kind of way, good to blow off steam after finals.

 Fifa world cup 06- 9/10 turbo mode with no infringements and invisible walls is awesome.


----------



## Chiliman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheBigKahuna* 
_I grew bored with Gears of War. I got to the last battle, tried about 40 times to beat the last boss, and gave up._

 

I just did this today and was in the same boat... draw him toward your side of the train, all the while taking nice shots with the sniper after the kryll leave him, then all you have to do is just make a rush for the troika at the end of the train, (avoiding darkness mind you) if you get the kryll away from him and blast him with the troika he will die in a matter of seconds.

 I have been playing (all XBox 360): 
 GoW - 9/10 for fun gameplay
 Rainbow Six: Vegas - also 9/10 but for the multiplayer *amazing*
 Lost Planet: Extreme Condition - 6/10 ... this game is boring IMO


 I am waiting for: Assasin's Creed *DROOL*, Crysis *DROOL x2*, Halo 3, Prey 2... thats all for now..


----------



## fraseyboy

Shadow of the Collossus (PS2): ***** 25% of the way to the end and 5/5!!! So majestic and artistic!! GET THIS GAME IF YOU HAVE A PS2!

 Guild Wars: Nightfall (PC): **** Very good! Comparable to WoW IMO (for the price). Not as good as Prophecies, but still good.

 Syphon Filter: Dark Mirror (PSP): **** Great game! One of the best PSP Games out there right now. Very enjoyable.


----------



## watch

Have only been playing two games lately:

 Battlefield 2: 8/10; even with all the commander hacks and plane campers, it's still a fun game. Especially if you can get into a good infantry squad.

 NBA 2K7 (Xbox): 8/10; I've heard that this is the same game as NBA 2K6 with updated rosters, but I don't have 2K6, so it seems fine to me. 2K5 and even 2K3 to some extent are better games than this one IMO. Have never been a fan of the shot stick (but it's possible to still shoot with X, which is what I do). And I will also say that I've always liked the 2K basketball series over Live for one reason: the 2K camera angle.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Just finished Hotel Dusk (nds): 9.5/10 What a win for the adventure game genre. The writing is very good, the story is compelling and well presented. Probably one of the best adventure games I've read. Yeah, there's a lot of reading. The puzzles are probably the most logical of any adventure game I've played. I hardly had to consult any forums to get my way through. A must have for adventure game fans. Ironically, if this were the type of game with inane puzzles that I had to consult a walkthrough just about every step of the way, I would probably rate it a 10 because I would have expected the puzzles to be impossibly stupid - however, since I almost played the whole game without having to consult anything, but was frustrated a couple times enough to have to look something up, I feel inclined to take it down a notch. Not fair, I know. Almost reason enough to buy a DS. They better release more games using this engine. I'm ready to play it again to get the best ending.

 That Ippo victorious boxers 2 game (ps2): 10/10 Hey! They improved upon the original, and the original was 10/10! Can I score this 11/10? Best boxing gameplay I have ever played, and they even improved the animations. More boxers! I just wish they would bring the other ippo games to the US.

 Okami (ps2): 9/10 Fun, funny, entertaining. Easy to pickup gameplay. Nice different art style.

 Fight Night Rd. 3 (ps2): 7/10 The game looks great on the other platforms but not so nice on ps2. Who cares? Boxing is about the gameplay, and the ippo games rock fight night hard, IMO. Fight Night/KO Kings are just really stiff, and that right thumb analog punch system is a nice idea that they never managed to execute smoothly. The whole game is basically based on your reflex speed, being able to block or parry the other guy's punch. Otherwise, your boxer's a punching bag. Lots of people have been conditioned to think this is how a boxing game is supposed to play, and then they criticize Ippo for not having clinching, of all things. I forgive Ippo for not having clinching because it allows me to move my character like it's a living extension of myself. I curse Fight Night for being a stiff boor of a game.


----------



## Azure

I rarely play _new_ games and often just (re)play classics.

 Super Mario RPG - 9/10. A true classic indeed. Nearly perfect in all marks. The only thing that keeps it from becoming truly perfect is the lack of difficulty and its shortness. Being able to carry only so many items is also quite frustrating.

 Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past - 9/10. Another classic. Does everything great, and its quality goes without saying.

 Shikigami no Shiro 2 - 8/10. A mighty fine shmup on the DC. Music is fun and there's enough bullet hell to keep you occupied until you get around to playing the next Cave title. It's Japanese only, but there rarely is a language barrier in shmups. The difficulty is spot-on and the gameplay is great. It uses a Tension Battle System in which your points multiplier increases as you brush bullets, which keeps things exciting and gives you motive to brush mazes of bullets rather than just dodging everything.


----------



## dj_mocok

Minesweeper - 6/10


----------



## rb67

Warcraft III Frozen throne : 10/10
 Counter Strike : Source : 9/10
 Battlefield 2 : 7/10


----------



## erlik

In the last 6 months:

 Guild Wars (PC) => 9/10

 Oblivion (PC) => 9/10

 BF 2 (PC) => 8/10

 Zelda Twilight Pricess (Wii) => 8/10

 Wii Sports (Wii) => 8/10

 Drakengard (PS2) => 7/10

 Crazy Golf (PS2) => 5/10

 Geeez, I play too much...


----------



## Edwood

I've been on a retro kick lately.

 Been playing The Ur-Quan Masters, a remix of sorts for Star Control II.

http://sc2.sourceforge.net/

 LOL, oh boy it takes me back, I am happy *campers*.

 -Ed


----------



## PiccoloNamek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *erlik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the last 6 months:

 Guild Wars (PC) => 9/10

 Oblivion (PC) => 9/10

 BF 2 (PC) => 8/10

 Zelda Twilight Pricess (Wii) => 8/10

 Wii Sports (Wii) => 8/10

 Drakengard (PS2) => 7/10

 Crazy Golf (PS2) => 5/10

 Geeez, I play too much..._

 

What did you think of the later chapters in Drakengard? Personally, I think it's one of the most disturbing and f'd up games I have ever played.


----------



## erlik

Quote:


 What did you think of the later chapters in Drakengard? Personally, I think it's one of the most disturbing and f'd up games I have ever played. 
 

Yep, I am getting there. The extra chapters (after you completed chaper 8) are a bit weird, especialy with Arioch who has an obsession on killing children.

 This is a good game though.


----------



## nysulli

games i've played recently

 cod2 5/10 way way to much like the first one, the uber russian gun just makes the game very not fun, if i'm not using it, i know i'm at a disadvantage, if i use it i feel like i'm cheating

 BF2 6.5/10 not bad, but i fell like the BF series is getting a bit drawn out, BF1942 and the RTR exp pack will always hold a place in my mind as one of the all time greatest games, and vietnam and this were trying to distance themselves a bit, but they just didn't have that fun factor that 1942 had

 BF2142 9/10 much better then BF2, new titan mode adds some fun, just recovers some of the fun factor that the original had

 Rainbow six: ravenshield 10/10 such a fun game, bugs and all, maybe it was the community that existed a few years back, but it was just a blast, such a tight nit group of people, any cheaters on twl we're basically ostracized, i really need to get my hands on vegas, but thats for when i actually have time to play games

 WOW 9/10 fun game, tons of stuff to do (maybe to much) again a solid community depending on the server


----------



## PiccoloNamek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *erlik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, I am getting there. The extra chapters (after you completed chaper 8) are a bit weird, especialy with Arioch who has an obsession on killing children.

 This is a good game though._

 

Heh heh, wait until you get to chapter 12. That's what the real fun begins.


----------



## J-Pak

Don't really have much time to play too much, but right now:

 Castlevania - Symphony of the Night 10/10 (third playthrough)
 God of War - 8/10 (game needs way more bosses, a bit too easy on normal, should have picked a harder difficulty)
 Castlevania - Portrait of Ruin 8/10


----------



## Homeless

I've been playing a few games for 360 at once. Most of the time it's either Tiger Woods 07 or Rainbow 6 Vegas. R6 is great, single player was fun but the ending was a let down. Why can't developers just make a game that ends? The online side of this game is the best part imo. I have played online R6 way more than GOW. 

 I've always like the TW's games, this one isn't a let down, though I would like if some new courses were released on Live. Anyone know if they plan to do that at all?

 Also been playing NHL 07, Splinter Cell DA, and Gears...


----------



## saturnine

Recently:

 War Rock beta - 5.5/10. Not the best graphics, some annoying little design flaws, but can be lots of fun in the right server. Sorta like the Battlefield series but a little less serious.

 Enemy Territory - 10/10. 

 Rainbow Six Vegas - 8/10. Insane graphics, brings my 7900gtx to it's knees. Gameplay good for the most part, but gets a bit boring after a while. Good game to play maybe half an hour a day.


----------



## EnOYiN

I stopped gaming completely since I think it just not worth the time.

 Games that I played and liked a lot are: (these ratings are not over the top. They are exactly how I think about the game)

 Starcraft: (10/10)
 Without so much doubt one of the best games ever made. Great graphics and gameplay. A game which is most likely more balanced than any other real time strategy game ever made. If any game deserves a 10 this is the one.

 Quake(1/2/3): (9/10) (Netquake/ Rocket Arena/ Defrag/ CPMA)
 The quake series has been fun to play and quake 3 still is a great game. It is too bad that quake 4 is not good at all.

 Warcraft(1/2/3/TFT): (8/10)
 Great games. All of them. In warcraft 3 the multiplayer aspect was great. It will however never be something like SC used to be.

 Dota(ums in wc3): (7/10)
 Needs a lot of developing still but it is getting bigger and bigger. And please don't tell me DotA is a game for people that are not skilled enough to play regular wc3. If you think so you should try and enter some games where people are more skilled. (no pubs)

 Now for some classics: (you will need DOSbox or another emulator if you want to play them)

 Monkey Island I & II: (9.5/10)
 A great and funny adventure game which has been made more than 10 years ago. If I would play it again I am sure I would like it again. Awesome graphics considering the time it was made.

 Simon The Sorcerer: (9.5/10)
 Another game, very much alike Monkey Island. You play a young boy who ends up in another world.

 Final Fantasy: (8.5/10)
 On average the FF series was really good. I enjoyed played the first part a lot when it first came out. Now, however the first game is really boring and will take up a lot of your time where you will be wondering why you are even playing this game.

 Dune(1/2): (8/10) (you should really read the book)
 The first part was great. Even more so than the second part which was a real time strategy game. (the first one was an adventure game) I played this for way too long. 

 Keen: (7/10)
 Well... It had to be on this list. There is no way around it if you have CK as your avatar. This game is great for kids. I really enjoyed it as a kid. Now there are better games available in the same genre.

 The list goes on and on. And so does the time. I think I mentioned the best games out there. (according to me) Please do not pm me if you disagree.


----------



## JSTpt1022

OBLIIVION (9/10) Highly addictive


----------



## Sh0eBoX

Recently what i've been playing:

 Rainbow Six: Vegas (PC) - *8.7/10* really fun, kinda hard at some points, and looks good... however it's pretty poorly coded IMO. it should definitely run better than it does...

 Flatout 2 (PC) - *8.4/10* looks great, coded amazingly, extremely addicting and fast paced. however, it has about 4 different levels with paths blocked off/opened/reversed... gets pretty boring as far as scenery goes.

 CS 1.6 (PC) - *9.5/10* definitely a classic... awesome gameplay, shoddy graphics (old, i know... but i don't really care for graphics anyway in this game)

 Zelda: Twilight Princess (Wii) - *9/10* really fun and sucks you into the story... graphics are good (for the wii). REALLY long story keeps it entertaining

 Wii Sports (Wii) - *9.4/10* great party game, very intuitive and well done. playing with others is what keeps me coming back

 Wario Ware: Smooth Moves (Wii) - *8/10* crazy game, great use of wii remote, fun multiplayer modes, but very short story. beat it in a couple hours


----------



## Rassilon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been on a retro kick lately.

 Been playing The Ur-Quan Masters, a remix of sorts for Star Control II.

http://sc2.sourceforge.net/

 LOL, oh boy it takes me back, I am happy *campers*.

 -Ed_

 

That is the BEST game ever made.

 its not really a remix, just a port (and release of the source code) of the 3D0 version. Though there are some add-ons like new sounds/music.

 I keep my 3D0 hooked up primarily for Star Control II (and a few other gems as well).

 Several Million/10 (anyone who disagrees gets thrown in the furnace to fuel my Druuge Mauler)


----------



## titaniumx3

The games I'm actively playing right now (not many mind you):

*Battlefield 2 ~ 9.5/10* - I play this game so addictively, it would be criminal to give it anything less, even with all its flaws.

*Battlefield 2142 ~ 8.0/10* - It's defintiely a good game and a nice step forward in the BF world, but in all honestly I just can't be bothered to play something that is essentialy BF2 with a few extras added on. Still a great game though, especially for newcomers.

*TES IV: Oblivion ~ 9.0/10* - Admittantly I'm an rpg noob and this is probably the first proper rpg I've played but everything about it has impressed me immensely; the sheer scale, the level of detail, level of interaction, the combat system etc it's just one mammoth of a gaming experience. It's also easy to get into and levels quite nicely as you gain experience which is great if you happen to be a noob to the genre (like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). My only problem with games of this type in general is the amount of time you need to put into them to make any real progress, which isn't always feasible.

*Rainbow Six Vegas ~ 8.0/10* - Excellent, action packed single player campaign with gorgeous and truely cinematic graphics, very different from RvS, but great in its own way. Let down by crap console to PC porting and absurd performance issues; how typical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That said I'm still holding out for a proper RvS sequel made first and foremost for the PC.

*Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory ~ 8.5/10* - A great addition to the splinter cell series, following in the same vein as the previous title but improving everything at the same time. The graphics are also incredibly sweet with very fluid framerates even at maximum details ... yeah you guessed it, developed natively for the PC. Its the only reason I haven't aquired Double Agent yet; seriously, whats up with Ubisoft these days? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Company Of Heroes ~ 9.0/10* - You've probably already seen all the 90%+ reviews for this already. Easily one of the best RTS games I've played in ages; truly in a class of its own. That said, its difficult and relies heavily on strategy and "multitasking" orientated gameplay tactics.

 Apart from that I've replayed through _Silent Hill 2, Silent Hill 3, Condemned: Criminal Origins, Doom 3, HL2: Episode 1, GRAW, Farcry, AOE III_. All fantastic games and highly recommended. Currently looking forward to _Supreme Commander, S.T.A.L.K.E.R, Crysis, Armed Assault_.


----------



## USAstrat

Day of Defeat (PC)- similar to CS, 9/10 (counter strike being the 10/10 : ))
 I'm actually starting to like it better, i prefer the semi shot rifles over the burst/auto rifles of CS.


----------



## ChickenGod

*Starcraft:* 9.8/10 - It can get boring at times... However, this is probably one of the greatest and balanced game ever made! Blizzard did a GREAT job creating this game! The micro and macro involved is really packed with action. It is definitely harder than a FPS game. Anyone who wants to play with me give me a PM! =]

*Counter-Strike:* 9.5/10 - One of my favorites. I started playing this when I was around 10 and I stopped playing Dec 2005. It got boring after a while.

*Maplestory:* 8.2/10 - Well, I don't know what to really say about this game. It gets fun later on in the game... It is based on grinding and that gets very boring really fast. Took me 7 months to get to a Level 35 Bandit due to quitting...

*World of Warcraft:* 9/10 - I don't play this as much before, but I can say this is my favorite MMORPG!

*Battlefield 2:* 9.5/10 - I haven't played this a lot because I don't actually have it. I tried it at my friend's house and it was stunning! The graphics are great and the gameplay is even better! I really want this game!

*Gunz: The Duel* 8.6/10 - Again, another repetitive game! I don't know what is with me with repetitive games, but I really liked this one - for a while. I liked the uniqueness of "K-Style" and the skill involved in this game. It did some damage to my keyboard though .

*Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne* 8.9/10 - I didn't play the real game of this, I only played the "custom games." All the custom games were unique and fun in their own way! My favorite custom games were the RPG's, FF Open RPG and COT RPG!

 Well, thats all the games I really liked and played for a while... Anyone who wants to play a 1v1 or 2v2 in Starcraft: Brood War with me, please PM me! I really want to play with someone from Head-Fi!!! =]


----------



## USAstrat

Any of you CS players have an opinion on 1.6 vs. Source? Just noticed alot of source players here, and personally iv'e only played 1.6


----------



## ChickenGod

Source is nothing but just better graphics. There is no point to spend more money for source. Just better graphics. Also, I liked CS 1.6 more because of the simplicity of the maps and Source constant gave me headaches...


----------



## ChickenGod

POST #100 BWAHHAHAHAH!


----------



## USAstrat

Oh alright then. I guess i'll stick with 1.6.


----------



## USAstrat

Oh alright then. I guess i'll stick with 1.6.


----------



## ChickenGod

yeah, you're probably better off with it if you don't have a good graphics card and 1GB+ ram.


----------



## nysulli

to those bf2 and bf2142 players, just wondering when you guys got into the series, and why you prefer the edition you play, my personal ranking goes as follows

 1. BF1942 12/10 - truely ground breaking, back in the days of the demo i was happily addicted to wake island, the full version could have been that one map and i would have been happy to drop 50 bucks on it, yeah, it was that good

 2. 2142 9/10 - fun stuff, has some of that x factor that the original had, not overly realistic and just plain addicting

 3. vietnam 8/10 - felt to much like it was trying to just be the original with a few additions, still a solid game, but just lacked some of that x factor the original had

 4. bf2 7.5/10 - yep, this ones at the bottom of the pile for me, doesn't really shock me, as i never really got into desert combat, but it was still fun, i can't really explain it, because the gameplay was still good, graphics were good, just didn't have that something 1942 had, but i think my original rating was a little harsh, its a good game, just not great like '42

 yeah, like many sequals, the 3 additions to the battlefield namesake have failed to capture the enjoyment of the original, their all solid games, none of them grabbed me like the original did, some of my fondest gaming memories are from 1942, ahh the 24 hours at omaha, the countless matches with frag, steak and wisconsin death trip, good times, good times


----------



## denmason

BF2142, man I get whooped. But my favorite is Oblivion elder scrolls. Got about 500 hours in it and lot's of mods.
 BF2142 8/10
 Oblivion 9/10


----------



## Jahn

i'm currently into DOTA from Warcraft, and Guitar Hero II, and Soul Calibur...uh, 2? 3? anyhow, DOTA is still #1, then GHII then SC.


----------



## EnOYiN

OH MY

 More fans of DotA. I suppose are not playing on Northrend are you?


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nysulli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_to those bf2 and bf2142 players, just wondering when you guys got into the series, and why you prefer the edition you play..._

 

Personal preference is for BF:2142.

 Started at BF:1942. Revolutionary game, but infantry combat was poor for a FPS game. 

 Tried BF:V at launch. Stopped due to the broken nature of the American anti-armor kit. BF:1942 was better.

 Played a fair amount of BF2. Okay infantry combat, but still not good. Air power was a big What?!? early on. Never really solved. Better than BF:1942, but less revolutionary.

 BF:2142 fixed BF2. The "noob toob" became a skill weapon, AT rockets were significantly less useful as sniper rifles, the planes disappeared, AA infantry became possible, turrets became far more useful, and whole host of other really nice fixes. I miss the mobile AA platforms though.

 The simplification/diversification of the kits is the big advantage. Sure some of the unlocks are crappy/oddly placed, but the ability to play almost any infantry role from light scout to heavy machine gunner rocks.

 Dice is one of the more disappointing developers though. All of their games were broken to some degree at time of release.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EnOYiN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OH MY

 More fans of DotA. I suppose are not playing on Northrend are you?_

 

nope, but come to USA-East and there are almost ten head-fiers 'trolling the net there!


----------



## wafflesomd

Just finished RE:4. I know it's been out for a long time, but I just got it.

 10/10


----------



## Kirosia

I've begun playing God Hand for the ps2. It's and old-school beat-em-up with incredibly odd humor. (think bad 80s anime) The game is low-budget, and shows in the graphics. Gameplay is actually pretty addictive, even though some enemies are really cheap and lack variation. I'm liking it so far. 

 Also started One-Piece: Grand Adventure, I was looking for a powerstone-style game to play to kill time. It's alright, my own real beef being that there's (from what I can tell) a two-player limit (except in story mode). Even regular single-player would be more fun if you could have three other cpus to rumble with.


----------



## leokennis

Tony Hawk's Underground 2 for PC: 8/10. Genuinly fun challenges; not too easy (like later versions), not too hard (like some THPS4 challenges). Good maps, although they could have included more old/classic ones. More realistic than THPS4, although still very arcade. Includes story mode and classic (2 minutes, collect S-K-A-T-E etc.) mode.


----------



## HiWire

Gran Turismo 4. Best racing game I've ever played. I'm also looking forward to playing GTR and GTR2 once I've got a graphic card for my PC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Tekken 5. I'm looking forward to learning the combos and adding extra characters and backgrounds. Not so much the clothing and hairstyles, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Devil May Cry. Not sure about this one. Scary


----------



## organicabstract

playing this right now:




 you rate it


----------



## WhatMACHI

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *organicabstract* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_playing this right now:




 you rate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Best game ive played eva!


----------



## wafflesomd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WhatMACHI* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Best game ive played eva!_

 

Best game ever.... In 1998..

 It's not the same playing it again today.


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm currently into DOTA from Warcraft, and Guitar Hero II, and Soul Calibur...uh, 2? 3? anyhow, DOTA is still #1, then GHII then SC._

 

Give me a day to brush up on Soul Caliber II. I used to be a monster. Played that game for a year straight back in college for like, hours and hours each day... It was fun because people would come over throughout the day and play against us who lived there. There was a steady 10 people constantly waiting to play with 20+ people in rotation. It was fun. I really wanted to try out for the North Eastern Regional SC tournament for a spot on the USA team for the International SCII tournament in Frace back in 2004, but I had finals when they had the NE regional. =[

 Ivy's the best character bar none. It's not even funny. Too bad they gimped her in SCIII.


----------



## arnesto

I just bought Gun and the Warriors for the Xbox.

 Gun is fun, something about having a 6 shooter and a Winchester.
 Typical shooter with a quickdraw feature like Max Payne's bullettime.
 Graphics could be better, but I like the way the enemies are animated when you shoot them.
 9/10 although graphics could be better, the story and gameplay are really fun.

 Warriors, brings back old memories of the movie. Background setting reminds me of the old New York in the 70's. But the game's save is limited only to after you finish a level. Frustrating sometimes because I don't like to sit and play for more than an hour to save my progress. But if you like Double Dragon type beat em up games, this is a good one. 7/10 because the overall fun can sometimes get repetitive or frustrating.


----------



## nibiyabi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WhatMACHI* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Best game ive played eva!_

 

I find FFVII to be overrated. Pretty good, but not great. I much prefer FFVI and FFT.

 /flamesuit on


----------



## laxx

Ultimate Alliance (Wii) - 6/10 - I've played the X-men Legends series and found it to be very fun (albeit with 3 othe people, very boring single player). For the Wii, it took some time to get used to the controller, but it's not too bad after 15 minutes of play. The Wii controls are horrible compared to the PS2 controller. First, you don't have to do any motions with the Wii-mote, you can just press buttons. It's not bad, but it could be better as some specials require scrolling to use. Story wise, it's ok. I guess after Magneto and Apocalypse, the bosses in Ultimate Alliance are just dull. They're also ridiculously easy to beat (hold block and throw in a punch here and there and eventually, he'll die). It's a decent game to pass time with friends, but I can't recommend anyone to run out and buy it.


----------



## organicabstract

Quote:


 I much prefer FFVI and FFT 
 

hmm, i did beat both of these games and do find final fantasy vii to be a bit overrated but yes, vi is way better than part vii and actually part iv as well. tactics though? i'm not so sure, maybe same rating as vii for me. but i remember my calculators were pretty bad ass in that game haha.
  Quote:


 It's not the same playing it again today. 
 

well thats you man. i haven't played this game in 5 years and it's still fun to play.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arnesto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Warriors, brings back old memories of the movie. Background setting reminds me of the old New York in the 70's. But the game's save is limited only to after you finish a level. Frustrating sometimes because I don't like to sit and play for more than an hour to save my progress. But if you like Double Dragon type beat em up games, this is a good one. 7/10 because the overall fun can sometimes get repetitive or frustrating._

 

I thought the warriors (ps2) was a good game too, but I got bored halfway cause every level seemed almost the same. There's only so much graffiti a man can paint...

 (never watched the movie)


----------



## daycart1

I'm playing an old xbox game: "Call of Cthulu". It is rather dated on mechanics and graphics, but since it is done with a nice, "noir" feel it is still good to look at and a lot of fun.

 Also tried "Gears of War"--I'm not into straight shooters so much....


----------



## wafflesomd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nibiyabi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find FFVII to be overrated. Pretty good, but not great. I much prefer FFVI and FFT.

 /flamesuit on_

 

I agree, 6 was better.


----------



## nabwong

I started playing oblivion the other day... all i can say is... IT'S FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiliman

nabwong, nice to hear that you jumped on the bandwagon...

 i have at least 40 to 50 hours in that game.


----------



## nabwong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chiliman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nabwong, nice to hear that you jumped on the bandwagon...

 i have at least 40 to 50 hours in that game._

 

Yeah, i'm only on 4-5hrs. This will last me till Mass Effect.


----------



## J-Pak

Oblivion is really sweet, but I'm not really a big fan of the auto balance with enemies. IE they're placed on the same level (or slightly higher) as your are. Towards the end of the game some of the battles get frustratingly difficult.

 So no matter how much you grind, you'll never be able to easily kick a bear's ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gothic 3 on the other hand is like the exact opposite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Starts off frustratingly difficult (damn you wild boars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but after leveling up you can basically turn into a god and wipe out an entire town.


----------



## mwallace573

FF IV FTW!!!

 Okami has been in my PS2 almost nonstop since I got it. I am currently on my second play through it (about 60hrs alltogether) and I am still not tired of it. Great story, gameplay, characters, and graphics. 10/10 (best of '06 IMO)

 Final Fantasy XII is pretty much the only other game that has been in my PS2 since last September. I love the story, but I can't seem to fall in love with the characters the way I have in previous FF games. Beautiful game though. Over 70 hrs and I still haven't beaten it yet. 8/10

 Shadow of the Colossus hasn't been in my system much since I beat it late last year, but whenever I do put it in, I usually play for a couple of hours, even if I am just running around the countryside. For anybody that says game can't impact you emotionally, play through this game. This game has one of the most heart-wrenching endings I have ever witnessed, game or otherwise. 10/10 (best of '05 IMO, with RE4 in a close 2nd)

 Rez is one of those game where I have to be in just the right mood to play, but when it is right, it is awesome. One of the most artistic games I have ever played, and the music is pretty good (love the song on lvl 5). This game rocks hard with a good stereo setup, and even better with headphones. The only flaw I see in this game is the fact that it ends. Another 10/10.

 To those Drakengard fans way back in the thread, the acceptable language rules in the forum don't allow me to discuss the events that lead up to the ending of that game. What starts as a simple "Rescue your sister from the clutches of an evil Empire, turns to, well... "what happens at the end of the game". Definently not your cookie cutter fantasy story. I never could get the true ending though, as the grinding for all the weapons just killed it for me. Is the true ending worth it? 7/10 (original and twisted story, great panzer dragoon style shooter sequences, but somewhat slow dynasty warrior style fighting)

 Misc games that ROCK but didn't sell well: Beyond Good and Evil, ICO, Primal, Shin Megami Tensei series, Xenogears, Vagrant Story, Outcast, Haunting Ground, and many others.

 Well, time to beat FFXII so I can finally start Rogue Galaxy.


----------



## PiccoloNamek

Quote:


 To those Drakengard fans way back in the thread, the acceptable language rules in the forum don't allow me to discuss the events that lead up to the ending of that game. What starts as a simple "Rescue your sister from the clutches of an evil Empire, turns to, well... "what happens at the end of the game". Definitely not your cookie cutter fantasy story. I never could get the true ending though, as the grinding for all the weapons just killed it for me. Is the true ending worth it? 7/10 (original and twisted story, great panzer dragoon style shooter sequences, but somewhat slow dynasty warrior style fighting) 
 

The last boss is VERY hard. The ending is very anticlimactic and even a little sad, especially after all you went through to get there.


----------



## Walie

Final fantasy VI on gameboy advance= [size=small]30 000 000[/size]


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J-Pak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oblivion is really sweet, but I'm not really a big fan of the auto balance with enemies. IE they're placed on the same level (or slightly higher) as your are. Towards the end of the game some of the battles get frustratingly difficult._

 

+1

 I really hate the autobalance in Oblivion. It's acceptable for bosses and "event" fights, but when you apply it to even the dinky bad guys, it really screws up game pacing.


----------



## Ace o' Spades

Gran Turismo 4.


----------



## JSTpt1022

FF VI is the greatest FF of all time, one of the greatest rpgs period 
 Tactics is second,
 VII comes in at a not too distant third.

 Its nice to see VI and tactics get some respect.

 Oh, and IMO Oblivion only gets better and better. I'm at well over 100 hours and still loving it.


----------



## nabwong

My mostest favoritest RPG of all time is the KOTOR series. I really hope there's a 3rd installment.


----------



## Kirosia

FFVI and FFVII were also my favorites ***, as flawed as they were

 Star ocean 2/3 are really fun. Storylines aren't great (if a little unique) and the voice acting (SO3) is decent. The battle system is my favorite of any rpg, its got problems (enemies can sandwich you and layeth the smackdown) but overall is highly addictive.

 Yakuza = fun title, but non-stop loadtimes from just walking around, repetitive combat, and possibly the "most cliche and lame ending in a current-gen game ever" bring it down. 

 I've begun Splinter Cell: Double Agent on ps2. Graphics/framerate are horrible, but it's playable. Thought it would be similar to the "Hitman" series, but there's less emphasis on killing and (from playing the first level) the environments are lacking. (no doubt to the ps2's limitations)


----------



## Superpredator

Homeworld: Cataclysm - awesome/awesome
 Fallout 2 - awesome/awesome
 Syndicate Wars - awesome/awesome

 I haven't been playing any games lately so I don't have much to offer in the way of ratings/reviews. I did just try to play Syn Wars recently and all it did was remind me of how insanely awesome it was (did not play correctly in DOSbox). I wish it had been a hit and I could look forward to a sequel.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


 FF VI is the greatest FF of all time, one of the greatest rpgs period. Tactics is second, VII comes in at a not too distant third. 
 

Never really liked FF:Tactics as much as everyone else did. Too much emphasis on the "learn hundreds of deadly ninja special technique" side of character development. IMHO, Tactics Ogre and Missionforce: Cyberstorm were better games.

 FF:T is still a good game though. FF:T Advanced on the other hand...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nabwong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My mostest favoritest RPG of all time is the KOTOR series. I really hope there's a 3rd installment._

 

I converted from primary computer gamer to primary console gamer due to KOTOR. Excellent games, but difficulty is odd. It's downright simple to become "Rampaging Light Side Jedi of Death". But for those that aren't familiar with the D20 system, it can be fairly difficult. Combat is also kinda odd due to the use of the D20 system. Melee characters are much more powerful than ranged characters, especially when you toss in sabers.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* 
_I've begun Splinter Cell: Double Agent on ps2. Graphics/framerate are horrible, but it's playable. Thought it would be similar to the "Hitman" series, but there's less emphasis on killing and (from playing the first level) the environments are lacking. (no doubt to the ps2's limitations)_

 

Dunno about the lessened emphasis on killing. It's very much a "Travel the world... Meet interesting people... and shank them." kinda game. Definitely more emphasis on stealth, less on shooting than Hitman though.


----------



## J-Pak

I just played a couple of hours of Ninja Gaiden on my friend's Xbox 360. Holy crap this game is amazing, I haven't played a game in so long that actually rewards patience and skill.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Sweet to see this thread bumped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Been playing Guild Wars like crazy, going back and forth between Factions and the latest one. For anyone not familiar, it's an MMORPG with no monthly fee. I chose a fire elementalist (in game terms - a nuker), very serious damage in a short amount of time to a group. I had the pleasure of finding a large group (~20) enemies all in close proximity yesterday and cast a few of my fav spells. Normally I wouldn't stand a chance if these guys were spread out across the map but I smiled ear to ear when I saw yellow "-XXXHP"s across the entire screen over and over again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did get Zelda for the Wii that I just haven't been able to get into yet. I think it might be because the graphics don't seem nearly as enticing as other next-gen titles. I don't mind pixelated 2D at all but when it comes to 3D it can be slightly bothersome. I'll just have to look past it though because I'm sure it's a great game.


----------



## squall2072

I've been playing Shadow of the Colossus lately and I think its fantastic. I also got ICO out in the spirit of things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to FFXII being released over in the UK, we get screwed every time.


----------



## Dzjudz

Guild Wars: awesome (P.S. highflying: fire elementalist ftw!)
 Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind: AWESOME!
 Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion: will buy it soon
 Myst series: great
 NFS Carbon: great for 2 days
 CS 1.6: haven't played it in a while, but awesome


----------



## nabwong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J-Pak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just played a couple of hours of Ninja Gaiden on my friend's Xbox 360. Holy crap this game is amazing, I haven't played a game in so long that actually rewards patience and skill._

 

Man...Ninja gaiden is impossible for me. It's just too damn hard at the latter stages.


----------



## aluren

I've been playing battlefield 1942 and desert combat for almost 2 years... Never get tired of that game, so 10/10 on the ratings for me.


----------



## Chiliman

all i can say is.... TWILIGHT PRINCESS!!!

 holy crap, this game is blowing my mind. awesome.


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aluren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been playing battlefield 1942 and desert combat for almost 2 years... Never get tired of that game, so 10/10 on the ratings for me._

 

Are you in a clan? Or do you just play public servers?


----------



## DJShadow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squall2072* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking forward to FFXII being released over in the UK, we get screwed every time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Final Fantasy XII... I'm afraid I won't be able to play it or probably any future installments since I've moved to PC gaming


----------



## laxx

Mine Sweeper - It's been a good 8 years(?) I've been playing at a decent 2 hours a day. I think this is one of the best games as I still haven't stopped. The only bad thing is it makes me feel like I have carpal tunnel...


----------



## wakeride74

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nabwong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man...Ninja gaiden is impossible for me. It's just too damn hard at the latter stages._

 

Ninja Gaiden freakin rawks... I loved that game... I should go through it again. All I can say is upgrade the wooden sword! Damn I hated those stupid flying fish towards the end, they always messed me up.

 btw - nabwong, I saw your request and added you to my friend list... sorry man I just hardly ever go online but I'll keep an eye out for you when I do


----------



## gshan

Madden '07 for PSP - 9/10

 Amazing amount of features and gameplay options for a handheld sports game.

 Now I can't wait 'til Gran Turismo 4 comes out for PSP (!!!)


----------



## MuZI

Since Xbox games cost $3-$5 these days (used) I picked up a few and I'm playing Knights of the Old Republic (7/10)


----------



## scrypt

Currently trying to avoid playing the following while awaiting my old CPU's document-clogged hard drive's resurrection:

Rule of Rose (which everyone else seems to loathe due to its feeble protagonist, but which I heart aesthetically, since the semi-dissonant music is played by real strings and the graphics are the spawn of The Gashlycrumb Tinies and Dorothea Tanning's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik):







 (I couldn't find an image of any scenes in which the hapless protagonist can be torn apart by homunculi dressed as bunnies, but they seem particularly Goreyish and Tanningesque.)











Fatal Frame II and III.
Ico (again, for aesthetic reasons).
Resident Evil 4.
Silent Hill 3.
Shadow of the Colossus.
Haunting Ground.
Clocktower 3 (my least favorite of the lot).
GTA SA (most often with my merciless yet invitingly curl-coiffed squeeze).

 If only I could feel actual fear while playing a game.


----------



## Edwood

Playing Crackdown for the XBox 360.

 Kind of starting to bore me.

 I probably would've skipped it if it wasn't for the Halo 3 Beta invite that is included with it.

 Very good chance I'll go back to Gears. Although, GRAW2 is right around the corner....

 -Ed


----------



## mb3k

Currently playing _Ace Attorney: Phoenix Wright_ on DS. It's addicting!
 "When something smells, it's usually the Butz"


----------



## aaroncort

I've just bought crackdown. I've had a cold for the past couple of days to i've had lots of time to play it. It's great for the first few hours then gets really repetitive. But hay, I just bought it for the halo 3 beta.


----------



## Pm@c

I got into the S.T.A.L.K.E.R beta, been playing that. It is wicked fun, decent graphics, and extremely amazing sound. Think FEAR sound. You hear eery shrilling screams in the distance, the crack of thunder, the gust of wind from a mini tornadoe that is wripping apart other players. The gun sounds are amazing as well. Very eery envirionment. Sounds great on my DT770/80.

 9/10 for the game itself.
 For the stability. 1/10. LOL, it has crashed a few times on me already. And when it rains I get alot of graphics artifacts. Plus theres some weird issue with the ctrl button acting like caps lock. So yeah, theres a few issues with it. But such is life with a beta.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squall2072* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been playing Shadow of the Colossus lately and I think its fantastic. I also got ICO out in the spirit of things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to FFXII being released over in the UK, we get screwed every time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 SOTC Is an amazing fantastic game. A great (sort of) sequal to ICO. I thought both games were masterful artpieces (I know people dont think of video games as art, but these games definately fit the bill). ICO is the sort of game that doesnt make you angry when you lose. Its sort of a relaxing, peaceful puzzle game. I loved hearing the ocean and birds and everything whilst running from shadow monsters. I absolutely love this game.


----------



## DJShadow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pm@c* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got into the S.T.A.L.K.E.R beta, been playing that. It is wicked fun, decent graphics, and extremely amazing sound. Think FEAR sound. You hear eery shrilling screams in the distance, the crack of thunder, the gust of wind from a mini tornadoe that is wripping apart other players. The gun sounds are amazing as well. Very eery envirionment. Sounds great on my DT770/80.

 9/10 for the game itself.
 For the stability. 1/10. LOL, it has crashed a few times on me already. And when it rains I get alot of graphics artifacts. Plus theres some weird issue with the ctrl button acting like caps lock. So yeah, theres a few issues with it. But such is life with a beta._

 

Sounds great, hope the finished article is up to scratch. Whats the gameplay like then?


----------



## Pm@c

You buy guns like in counterstrike, but its not as fast paced as counterstrike. Think BF2 but without teams (well there might be, all i played was Deathmatch, every man for himself). Im gonna check out some other gameplay types. But yeah, its not very fast paced, but you can sprint and such. But yeah, you buy your guns then you set out for the kills. I will play some more tonight and see if I can compare it to any other games.


----------



## newguru

Currently playing BF2142 A+ game and Medieval Total War II A+.

 Both excellent games!


----------



## tjohnusa

Still playing Call Of Duty 2....sadly my computer is an old celeron 2.2 so I usually am sad against newer machines. I plan on a new computer this spring so I will be back near the top of the kill lists soon


----------



## newguru

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjohnusa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Still playing Call Of Duty 2....sadly my computer is an old celeron 2.2 so I usually am sad against newer machines. I plan on a new computer this spring so I will be back near the top of the kill lists soon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I never really got into the COD series.


----------



## Tiramisu

I've just finished another LOOOOONG strategy game of the year from PS2 - Final Fantasy 12. I had the collector's edition with the limited collector ed strategy guide. I'd rate the game 9.5/10. It has the best gameplay I've ever experienced from all PS2 games I've played. Graphics details and realism are awsome. Music is terrific and soul touching, especially at the end, the theme song is "kiss me good-bye" one of m fav theme song in all FF series. The storyline is preety decent but I may not consider it as my fav out of all FF series. FF7 > FF10 > FF12 > FF8 > FFX-2


----------



## Squeek

I'm playing LoZ Twilight Princess on Wii. 

 So far it is exactly what I expected, which is both good and disappointing at the same time.


----------



## Pm@c

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tiramisu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've just finished another LOOOOONG strategy game of the year from PS2 - Final Fantasy 12. I had the collector's edition with the limited collector ed strategy guide. I'd rate the game 9.5/10. It has the best gameplay I've ever experienced from all PS2 games I've played. Graphics details and realism are awsome. Music is terrific and soul touching, especially at the end, the theme song is "kiss me good-bye" one of m fav theme song in all FF series. The storyline is preety decent but I may not consider it as my fav out of all FF series. FF7 > FF10 > FF12 > FF8 > FFX-2_

 

O.o FF10 > FF8???!?!?!? Dude, FF8 blows 10 out of the water. 10 had no story whatsoever. IMO: FF7> FF8> FF9 > FF10>FF11 LOL they just get worse as they go. I love them all though.


----------



## aaroncort

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pm@c* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_O.o FF10 > FF8???!?!?!? Dude, FF8 blows 10 out of the water. 10 had no story whatsoever. IMO: FF7> FF8> FF9 > FF10>FF11 LOL they just get worse as they go. I love them all though._

 

just so you know you're saying ff7 is less than ff8 is less than ff9 is les than...etc. 

 8 in my opinion is worse that ff10. the plot of 8 seemed to me so rushed and disjointed. ulimatia (sp) the last enemy seemed so tacked on. The story was so full of these badly executed "twists" that I didn't care what was going on at that point in the game. 

 10's story to me was it's only saving grace. I enjoyed the story of a boy struggling for identity because of an abusive father. It's more or less the same theme as ff7 but with a different but not as elegant story. The combat of ff10 is to me what sucked.


----------



## DJShadow

I enjoyed all the Final Fantasies, VII to X-2, but VIII followed by X-2 had the weakest storylines. X-2's combat system was pretty special though-only could've come from Japan that idea


----------



## hudsong

The best game ever is WoW.. but it's also the worst.
 I quit WoW for about a year, and I came back to it about 3 weeks ago, and began to level up on a total hell of a server (3.5 horde to 1 alliance.. I was alliance) because I love PvP. Within 4 days I got him to level 40, said **** it (so hard to level) and got my old troll hunter (my old main, he was 60 when I started) to 65 within the next 3 days. Then, as I was talking to some of my old "friends" over ventrilo, I just asked myself "what the **** are you doing?!" and promptly cancelled my account to oblivion and trashed my CDs. I'm never, ever playing that game again.


----------



## Pm@c

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aaroncort* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just so you know you're saying ff7 is less than ff8 is less than ff9 is les than...etc. 

 8 in my opinion is worse that ff10. the plot of 8 seemed to me so rushed and disjointed. ulimatia (sp) the last enemy seemed so tacked on. The story was so full of these badly executed "twists" that I didn't care what was going on at that point in the game. 

 10's story to me was it's only saving grace. I enjoyed the story of a boy struggling for identity because of an abusive father. It's more or less the same theme as ff7 but with a different but not as elegant story. The combat of ff10 is to me what sucked._

 

Dude.... FF7 > FF8 means FF7 is better than FF8. > Is a greater than sign. If it was less than, it would be FF7<FF8

 Also I liked 8's story better than 10's. 8 was crazy. and the last boss was Ultimicea, not ulimatia...


----------



## PiccoloNamek

Anybody who thinks FF10 didn't have a story clearly didn't pay attention, and should read this article:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spira_%...l_Fantasy_X%29

 I enjoyed FF10's backstory more than any other game's, even FFXII and FFVI.


----------



## Pm@c

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PiccoloNamek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody who thinks FF10 didn't have a story clearly didn't pay attention, and should read this article:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spira_%...l_Fantasy_X%29

 I enjoyed FF10's backstory more than any other game's, even FFXII and FFVI._

 

Well I mean I enjoyed FFX's story, the whole SIN thing was AMAZING. But X-2 turned me off big time.... I just think 8 was better than 10. But yeah, first time i saw SIN I pooped my pants.


----------



## GTRacer

FF8 is my favourite Final Fantasy. FFXII was just released here so I'm getting a copy as soon as possible. It's been getting some great reviews too it sounds pretty promising. And as for X-2, I turned off the PS2 after playing for an hour.


----------



## Pm@c

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GTRacer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FF8 is my favourite Final Fantasy. FFXII was just released here so I'm getting a copy as soon as possible. It's been getting some great reviews too it sounds pretty promising. And as for X-2, I turned off the PS2 after playing for an hour._

 

Glad another person in the world thinks like I do. Your probably the only other person I have heard say that FF8 is their favourite. FF8 was my first FF I ever played, its ONE of my favourites. I think its a close tie between FF8 and FF7.


----------



## DJShadow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GTRacer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FFXII was just released here so I'm getting a copy as soon as possible. It's been getting some great reviews too it sounds pretty promising_

 

This pains me


----------



## GTRacer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pm@c* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Glad another person in the world thinks like I do. Your probably the only other person I have heard say that FF8 is their favourite. FF8 was my first FF I ever played, its ONE of my favourites. I think its a close tie between FF8 and FF7._

 

FF8 was also my first FF, and I just loved they way everything looked, and I thought the junctioning system was pretty neat. FF7 was also very good, but I just didn't like the exaggerated animé styling of the characters. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DJShadow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This pains me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Tell me about it. Although we do get better cover art than the US guys.


----------



## DJShadow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GTRacer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tell me about it. Although we do get better cover art than the US guys._

 

What pains me is the long wait for release and most of all, the fact I haven't had a ps2 for over 2 years!


----------



## lmilhan

Recently finished Legend Of Zelda Ocarina of Time. I would have to rate this as tie with Twilight Princess as the best video game of all time (but honestly, if I was forced to pick just one, it would have to be Ocarina by just a hair).

 I am about 3/4 of the way through Majoras Mask, and although it is also a great game, it doesn't quite achieve the greatness of Ocarina or Twilight Princess. One of the biggest problems I have with Majora's Mask is the game save scheme, as well as the 3 day time travel horses**t. I just never was able to warm up to it. I dislike that aspect of the game so much that it is almost a game breaker for me. With that said, even with it's flaws and annoyances, I would give Majora's Mask an 8 out of 10.

 When I am done with Majora's Maksk, I will move on to Wind Waker, which I am excited about because it is the only Zelda Game I have yet to play.

 In summary, the Zelda franchise is amazing. Highly recommended.


----------



## Squeek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lmilhan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I am done with Majora's Mask, I will move on to Wind Waker, which I am excited about because it is the only Zelda Game I have yet to play._

 

I hope you enjoy it more than I did. I did not even care to finish it, which is saying something because I love Zelda. I'm currently playing Twilight Princess myself (I just finished the Goron mines) and am enjoying it very much.

 I don't want to spoil anything for you, but this is minor. There is a part in the game that requires you to sail, and blindly search the ocean for 3 shards of the triforce. I *strongly* urge you to use a walkthrough for this part as it was tedious, annoying, and only there to artificially lengthen the game. A very poor design choice.


----------



## flamerz

^Yeah, I quit there. Actually I quit twice before that too, but I was seriously focused on finishing the game that third time. Oh well.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Squeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't want to spoil anything for you, but this is minor. There is a part in the game that requires you to sail, and blindly search the ocean for 3 shards of the triforce. I *strongly* urge you to use a walkthrough for this part as it was tedious, annoying, and only there to artificially lengthen the game. A very poor design choice._

 

Also make sure you got the wallets (increases rupee cap) and lots of moolah. Vodka helps too.


----------



## Rylinkus

Apparently no one played the older ***?

 I prefer 7 over the ones after it. I'm not done with 12 yet, but after 7 I got to 10 and the rest of the newer ones suck IMHO.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rylinkus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Apparently no one played the older ***?_

 

Whaddya mean? FF4,5,6,7 were mentioned at least once in the thread.


----------



## wafflesomd

10 was awful.

 This is why:

 "Let me teach you how to laugh. HA HA, HAHAHA, HA ha HA"


----------



## mwallace573

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wafflesomd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_10 was awful.

 This is why:

 "Let me teach you how to laugh. HA HA, HAHAHA, HA ha HA"_

 

Thanks, now I have the image of those two idiots laughing in my head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As for the 3x above poster, I have played every FF that has been released domestically, and 6 still remains my favorite, with 9 in second place. I have always considered 7 to be overrated. It was great for it's time, but RPGs released since then have since surpassed it in almost every respect. 

 I just finished 12 clocked in at around 82 hours (never played a game that long before) and was a bit disappointed by the ending overall. Way too much was left unresolved. I guess it's Squeenx's way of leaving it open for a spin-off. Lowered to 7/10 due to ending.

 I am now playing Shadow Hearts: Covenant. I am too early into it to give a rating, but it is looking really good at the moment. Good VO and a battle system that looks like it will be fun to use once I get the knack of it.

 And for the record, Shadow of the Colossus is still awesome.


----------



## Rylinkus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whaddya mean? FF4,5,6,7 were mentioned at least once in the thread._

 

Couldnt bear to read 10 pages. The last posts I read only mentioned 7 or better. As mwallace573 said, 6 was a GREAT game.


----------



## DJShadow

Has anybody tried to play FFXII on their pc using emulation software? Its my last hope of playing this game, or rather me unwilling to buy a ps2 just to play one game.


----------



## blueice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DJShadow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anybody tried to play FFXII on their pc using emulation software? Its my last hope of playing this game, or rather me unwilling to buy a ps2 just to play one game.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Right now PC emulation software still sucks. However you can buy PS3 releasing in UK around March. This will play all PS1 games and some of the PS2 games including FF12 scale up at high definition. The firmware will be gradually updated to include more older games at later times.


----------



## reivaj

welp i played ffxii and i found it soooo boring. the battle system is a rehash of ffxi and the story was a OKAY. only thing i really liked about the game was the setting and the cinematics.

 anyways i have rogue galaxy and its pretty good except the battle system can be a bit boring at times especially since you have to do leveling for some periods of time prior to boss fights. also i do like that rogue galaxies fighting is far from the typical rpg where even in a regular battle with monsters your characters can easily be killed if you dont stay on top of things


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blueice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right now PC emulation software still sucks. However you can buy PS3 releasing in UK around March. This will play all PS1 games and some of the PS2 games including FF12 scale up at high definition. The firmware will be gradually updated to include more older games at later times._

 

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3157441

 Compatibility will be pretty limited in the end. I'd recommend just getting a PS2.


----------



## Pm@c

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mwallace573* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, now I have the image of those two idiots laughing in my head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the 3x above poster, I have played every FF that has been released domestically, and 6 still remains my favorite, with 9 in second place. I have always considered 7 to be overrated. It was great for it's time, but RPGs released since then have since surpassed it in almost every respect. 

 I just finished 12 clocked in at around 82 hours (never played a game that long before) and was a bit disappointed by the ending overall. Way too much was left unresolved. I guess it's Squeenx's way of leaving it open for a spin-off. Lowered to 7/10 due to ending.

 I am now playing Shadow Hearts: Covenant. I am too early into it to give a rating, but it is looking really good at the moment. Good VO and a battle system that looks like it will be fun to use once I get the knack of it.

 And for the record, Shadow of the Colossus is still awesome._

 

Glad to hear about FF9, its a great game too. And yes, FF7 is overrated, its just because of all the fanboys. BTW Ive played all FF's, (well not all, im confused about the 1=3 and 3=5 and 2=4 conversions fron JP to EN). But yeah, SOTC is an amazing game. 

 Oh and STALKER is really starting to make me mad. Everyone is getting better now and Im getting my ass kicked... either that or they have made hacks for it already...


----------



## mjg

lost planet extreme condition is pretty cool... The enemies are so big and pretty hard.... It's like what contra would be if it came out now. The story is kinda corny and like a cheesy RPG i guess, but i just ignore that part anyway. Love battling bosses in the huge mechs, and watching thems pew all kinds of fire crap at you... Im working on the green eye thing now, its so damn hard. The hornet boss kept me busy for over a few hours trying to beat that thing. Truly epic battles. heheh.


----------



## sebastian589

Zelda twilight Princess 9.5/10
 I agree that the game isn't revolutionary, but it still beats the crap out of 99% of games ever made

 God of War II 10/10
 Not done with this one yet so the perfect rating could be spoiled, but this game is honestly amazing and somehow better than the first.


----------



## DJShadow

Theres no way I'm shelling out £400+ for a ps3 and I won't get a ps2 to play one game only (well if I did get one, I'd get others game almost certainly but thats beyond the point). The opportunity cost of all that console spending could be a better source, more CDs or maybe some new headphones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 I'll definitely get STALKER when it comes out and Resident Evil 4 provided it isn't a really crappy port.


----------



## aaroncort

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pm@c* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Glad to hear about FF9, its a great game too. And yes, FF7 is overrated, its just because of all the fanboys. BTW Ive played all FF's, (well not all, im confused about the 1=3 and 3=5 and 2=4 conversions fron JP to EN). But yeah, SOTC is an amazing game. 

 Oh and STALKER is really starting to make me mad. Everyone is getting better now and Im getting my ass kicked... either that or they have made hacks for it already..._

 

It's funny how people that use "fanboy" as an end all argument seem to be the actual fanboys. And I'm sick of all those FF9 fanboys, that game is way to over rated.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

RESURRECTION! ^_^

*Reviews are all in my humble opinion, feel free to share yours if you disagree.* 

*DIRT:* For anyone who doesn't know, this is basically a next-gen update of the Colin McRae Rally series you could snag on the original Xbox. Lots of great hill climb, rally and crossover action on dirt and there's a little bit of slick track thrown in for good measure. Game is amazingly fun for 7-8 hours and then gets a little repetitive, 46 different vehicles provide a pretty decent variety though, even racing over the same course multiple times. Probably better as a rental than a purchase. It's pretty easy to get the first 80% of the gamer points, the rest require a bit of elbow grease. Also of note is that they haven't bothered with any downloadable content, which is a real disappointment. Overall a very enjoyable game for the short time it takes to blaze through the career mode. 
*7/10*

*Eternal Sonata:*
 One of the first real JRPGs for the 360, there was a lot of hype resting on Eternal Sonata's shoulders, especially after Blue Dragon got pretty average reviews. Suprisingly, Eternal Sonata got very solid reviews, however as a jaded RPGer, I'd advise you to be cautious with this one. The first thing that will strike you when you play this game is the unique battle system, which allows you to run to your enemies and time your attacks, blocks and item-usage in real-time, however, it's turn-based in the fact that each character attacks one-at-a-time. Each character has a set of super-moves that can be used as often as needed, however they are much more effective if the character builds up their combo-meter before using them as they gain strength. Because of this, nearly every turn involves your character running up to an enemy, hitting it until the turn-time gets low, and then using a super-move. Due to the lack of worthwhile attacks that consistently hit all enemies, you end-up employing this strategy with every character, which means that 95% of the fights in the entire game feel identical, at least in my case. Since there are an incredible amount of enemies sprinkled throughout every dungeon, this gets old quickly. This isn't even taking into account that the average dungeon has 1-2 unique enemies in it. Yep, you play against the same enemy 30 or so times every dungeon, and you'll see them pop up again in later dungeons with different color swatches. 

 Another issue is that unless you have a strat guide handy, it's unlikely you'll find even half the items you need to earn the achievement points, and the game requires two play-throughs and careful playing with a strat guide to get all of them. To say it's stingy with them is an understatement. Every 4 or so hours you're lucky to get a 10 point achievement. There are quite a few little things you're supposed to look at/click on to make something happen, and if you don't do it at the right time, there is often no going back to do it again. 

 Finally, there is a questionable system where you have to play melodies with characters you find in the game, and you have to match up songs you're found to what they are playing. There is no means to correctly select the right song other than simply trying them all, and there are 30 of them, and they take 30 seconds+ for each to play. They aren't even numbered, so unless you have a strat guide with pictures of them, you're screwed. 

 Eternal Sonata's only saving grace is the gorgeous graphics, easily the most attractive RPG I've ever seen. Character models, enemies, and the towns all share a very unique look. Textures have a muted but detailed look to them, and the outlines are crisp and dimensional. If only there was a little more dev-time. A little more variety in the battle system, 3x the enemy character models, 10 more hours in the story and some added difficulty would have done wonders. Maybe the upcoming PS3 version will see some of that. As it stands, this 360 version is only recommended if you're desperate for a current gen RPG diversion. 
*6/10 *

 I'm still trudging through *Persona 3*, which you can read my post about here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=257871 but I can easily say it's in my top 10, perhaps even my top 5. 
*9/10*


----------



## Shizelbs

*DiRT*, yes I am also currently playing it. Here's what I'll add to the above comments. The graphics are top notch. Very realistic. Probably has the best graphics of any racing game out right now. Very photorealistic at times. 
 I like the physics and skill necessary to drive with good times. I've tried using the wheel with DiRT and haven't quite gotten that figured out yet. Its too tricky, however there are lots of tweaks to get the wheel just right for you.

 I give it a 75/100.

*Halo 3*
 Single player campaign. Fun. Good length of levels. Plenty of different tactics and strategies to use. The heroic and legendary difficulties certainly challenge you. The music score is outstanding. Maybe the most cinematic experience to be had with a video game. 83/100 for the single player experience.

 Multiplayer - Not much to say. Its just about perfect. 99/100.


----------



## lmilhan

Dead Rising.

 8 out of 10.

 Awesome zombie slaying action. Fun for the whole family.


----------



## dj_mocok

Bioshock, pretty game, but I find it a bit lacking in cut scenes and story. Also not much enemy variety. But it's not too bad.


----------



## Quaddy

BF2 is the only game i play.

 its so addictive with its rankings.

 9/10


----------



## Discobiscuits

*Team Fortress 2 (beta)*

 Addicting, engrossing, and just plain fun. This compilation of teamplay madness is the most fun I've had online in a while. 9 different classes, all sporting unique attributes, and all of them being fun in their own way. Different ways to play maps, defend them, and rock them. Bat people in the faces with the *scout*, or help a teammate out with the *medic*.

 This was worth the $45 I payed for the orange/black whatever the color is box. Amazing game. The cartoony graphics are a perfect match for the game.
 10/10

*Halo 3*

 It's halo... enough said. Don't see what is so good about it, but people love to play it. I'm more of a PC shooter, and I find this game to be a really general shooter, or at least it is compared to what is available on the PC. For a console shooter, it is nicely balanced. The campaign mode is wicked, and playing it co-op with a friend makes it much better. Lots of nights filled with laughs due to the ragdoll physics. Who doesn't enjoy sticking a poor little grunt, sending him flying 100+ yards across the map.
 9/10


----------



## saint.panda

I've been playing *Picross DS* for a few weeks and it leaves all my other DS games in the dust. Highly addictive concept and extremely well-made. Minor caveat is that stylus implementation is not perfect. *9/10*

 However, I've been seriously thinking about picking up a PSP just for FF7 Crisis Core. Will pick up a PS3 once FF13, MGS4 and Tekken 6 have come out.


----------



## Dual

Team Fortress 2 beta

 If you like TFC you will most likey love TF2.
 9/10

 World in Conflict

 Fast pace, team based RTS. Online play is pretty damn fun. There is nothing like dropping a nuke on your opponents.
 9/10

 Tubula Rasa beta

 Sci-Fi MMORPG. Pretty awesome at first blasting away through the first few levels but gets repetitive like any MMO. There no team play needed all missions can be soloed. Has a long way to go.

 6/10


----------



## jules650

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pm@c* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Glad another person in the world thinks like I do. Your probably the only other person I have heard say that FF8 is their favourite. FF8 was my first FF I ever played, its ONE of my favourites. I think its a close tie between FF8 and FF7._

 

FF8 is my favourite Final Fantasy game too. I think Chrono Trigger comes a close second.


----------



## aluren

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quaddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BF2 is the only game i play.

 its so addictive with its rankings.

 9/10_

 

agreed! i'm playing that and desert combat.


----------



## will75

America's Army. 10/10. 

 Been playing it for probably 5 years. I grew up on Starcraft and other RTS games. Other FPS's never held my attention but this is by far the best game I've ever played.


----------



## mrdeadfolx

Right now Im playing Super Paper Mario and Metroid 3 for Nintendo Wii. Both games are absolutely great, with only one complaint each. For Mario, its that there is WAY too much damn text to read thoughout the game. There is literally hours of reading to do. That aside, its one of the funnest games ive ever played. 9/10. Metroid 3 is also phenomenal. My gripe is that the control scheme is ridiculously hard to get used to. 9/10. Again its an unbelieveable game, and if you own a Wii, and dont own these two games, you bought the thing for the wrong reasons.


----------



## PiccoloNamek

I'm replaying Okami for the 5th time. It is awesome every time, and even on my last replay, I still cried like a bitch when the people of the world are praying for Amaterasu.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Discobiscuits* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Team Fortress 2 (beta)*
 10/10_

 

I'm really excited about this one, despite not being a big FPS fan, my first real introduction to online multiplayer was the original Quake Team Fortress, and I have such good memories of it. I'm def picking it up, but not sure if I'll try my luck using my old computer with quality mouse + keyboard controls or the 360 version with the halfway decent controller.


----------



## Steve_72

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PiccoloNamek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm replaying Okami for the 5th time. It is awesome every time, and even on my last replay, I still cried like a bitch when the people of the world are praying for Amaterasu._

 

Okami is such a great game. Innovative graphics and gameplay with a stellar cast of characters and story line. 

 I'm running through Shadow of the Colossus for the second time at the moment. 8.5/10


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

*PGR4*
 So far so good. I like the addition of motorcycles, since they drive differently they give the game a different dynamic that should keep things interesting. I do sometimes feel obliged to use one in certain situations, if I feel like I need to win a race where the fastest vehicle wins, but there are plenty of times when a car is much more suited to win the race, generally in kudos events on certain tracks (Kudos are points earned for drifting and stunts on the track). The events are often set up in a bundle of 3-5 races, so you have to see what types of races are included (kudos vs. time, fastest lap, overtake, etc.) and select the vehicle that you think will work the best in most of the races.

 Weather effects play a role in this game as well. There will be rain, snow, patches of ice and other fun that will show up on the track. In some cases they won't make much of a difference, however in some cases they can be detrimental to your winning an event, so patience is necessary. Speaking of patience, there is a track where you are forced to do a timed run in the snow on Nürburgring in a back-happy 1950s sports car, enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One thing I don't care for in PGR4 is the lack of control in the Career Mode. You are tied down to a calendar, time goes by after every race and you are whisked away to certain areas without any say in the matter. Want to re-do an event? Well you'll have to wait until it comes up again at some unknown point in the future. In this case, I greatly prefer the very easy to understand progression in PGR3. 

 As far as graphics and sound, they are great. Definitely a step up from Forza IMO. 
*8/10 *




*Puzzle Quest - 360 Arcade*
 I've gotta say, I'm not a huge puzzle fan. I usually don't get too far in before I start to lose interest and never really explore the depth of the game. That being said, there have been a few exceptions to the rule: Tetris, Bust-a-Move, Puyo Pop and more recently Puzzle Quest. 

 I was initially skeptical that I would enjoy this game for reasons in the first paragraph, however I was bored one evening and downloaded it just for kicks. Turned out it's easily the most addictive "puzzle game" I've ever played. The quotes were used as this is more of a puzzle-RPG than purely a puzzle; your character will gain experience, learn spells, collect and equip magical items, complete quests and fight enemies by challenging them to a puzzle similar to be-jeweled. The fighting takes place by combining skulls on the board, and collecting mana by combining colored jewels so you can cast spells on your enemy. Doesn't sound very fun in writing, but this game is addictive, fun and can be quite frustrating when the enemy seems to get REALLY lucky. 

 Also of note, the graphics have been redone from the PSP/DS game to look great on the 360. 

 In any case, it's highly worth the points. If you like puzzles or RPGs, I'd highly recommend it.
*9.5/10*


----------



## Schalldampfer

Whew... I'm not playing anything right now. At least actively. Passively I'm stuck on the first few scenes of original Valkyrie Profile, and I'm trudging my way through the second route of Fate/Stay Night so that I can finish the third route and move on to FHA. But whether FSN can be counted as a game is debatable.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Half life 2 Episode Two was pretty much flawless. Its one thing to have ultra high expectations, but when the game lives up to that, its in a totally different league. 

 Again, it does feel a bit short, and leaves u wanting more, but while it lasts, its hard to quit at any point in the game, you just wanna keep going all the way till the end. 

*11/10*


----------



## mwallace573

Thread revival time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Shadow Man - Dreamcast

 I'm currently in my 11th hour on this game and it looks like it's coming to a close. For the time the game came out the graphics are pretty decent. Everything's nice and sharp on the DC version; much better than I remember the N64 version being. The story ain't half bad neither. In a nutshell, you're a voodoo warrior of sorts that can travel between the land of the living and dead, and you do so many times through the game. The overall goal is to collect what are known as "Dark Souls" and stop the coming of Apocalypse. It gets deeper than that obviously, but I don't wanna spoil anything. This requires the traversing of many, many massive levels, most of which are very easy to get lost in without the aid of an ingame map system, which would have helped things tremendously. There's also lots of shooting and platforming to be done, most of which happens at the same time. In a time where VO work in games wasn't a high priority, they did a pretty good job with this game, especially with the lead character. The music in this game is exceptional. It ranges from dark and moody to just downright disturbing. This is a long game providing you have the willpower to play through it; roughly 15 hours if you have an idea what you're doing, and closer to 20 if you don't. This is my 4th attempt to get through this game, and it looks like I'm finally gonna do it. *8.5/10* 

 Rogue Galaxy - Playstation 2

 Yet another RPG from Level 5, the guys who brought you the Dark Cloud series and the tech that powered Dragon Quest 8, both of which I never could bring myself to finish. This game suffers most of the problems that caused me to not finish the RPGs mentioned already. The story is nothing special so far. A young man wishing to go to space manages to be in the right place at the right time and gets his wish, meeting up with a ragtag group of pirates and a potential/obvious love interest. Visually this game is exceptional, especially for a PS2 game. Colors are sharp and vibrant, and it's one of the better examples of cel shading I've seen in a video game. VO work is also very well done, notably with the main party members. Too bad they are all very generic character designs. In the 20 or so hours I've put in so far I don't really give a crap about any of them.

 The battle system is a blast to play, which is a good thing seeing how many fights you're going to see yourself getting into. It's comparable to the Kingdom Hearts system, only not as fast and frenetic. Commands are given in realtime, and most all spells and items are within two button presses from the main screen. The NPC AI is also pretty competent. There's been several occasions where my character has died and the other two people have managed to finish the battle without my assistance. Also, from time they offer to use a healing item or attack technique when the situation calls for it. All you have to do is hit one of the shoulder buttons to activate said action.

 This games offers not one but two simple but deep item creation systems; one for weapons and one for usable items. The weapon system requires that a weapon be used in roughly 15 battles before it can be combined with another weapon to make a new weapon. I haven't read any FAQs on the subject, but I'm guessing there's at least 70 different combinations for each of the characters of which there are 8. That's one hell of a lot of combinations! The item creation process is something I'm not gonna get into here as my fingers are starting to get a bit tired.

 If you've got OCD of some sort, then this is your dream RPG. I could see a good 80-100 hours to get all the weapon/item synthesis combinations not to mention the monster fighting mini-games and all the hunting goals finished. Personally I just don't have the drive to accomplish such a task and since the story isn't sucking me in whatsoever I'll probably be taking this one back to GS shortly. Besides, I'm gonna need all the spare time I can get for my 360 which should be here in a few days. *fingers crossed* 

*8/10* It's a good game, but not my kind of game, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Joeywhat

I'm playing a lot of Rock Band right now...and it pwns. GREAT for parties. Songs are a lot better then GH3 as well. I'll also download some new stuff in a little while. Seems like you can almost double your playlist via xbox live, although it does cost a lot of money...

 Halo 3 is moderately lame. Same old ******** as the last one. It's OK, I play it when I'm really board.

 Bioshock is a good game, but fails to keep my attention. I have fun for about 10 minutes, then I start wondering why the wall next to me has a couple bumps on it.

 GTA Vice City is a classic...when I bought my 360 I made sure to pick this up as well. Not as good as I remember, but still fun. I'm playing through it right now just so I can unlock the whole city. I could play for hours just driving around, running people over, blowing up police cars...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Yay, thread resurrection! I remember Shadow man, although I don't remember what I played it on, it might have been N64. I'm sure the DC experience is superior. 

 I'm still trudging through Blue Dragon, I play it like a couple of hours a week, so chances are I'll never finish it. It's a very generic RPG. The graphics and enemies are very similar to the latest Dragon Quest, but you have to replace the interesting crew and quiet protagonist with annoying and loud children, and replace the entertaining humor with poo-snakes. Finally, add a system where every object in every room has a potential to give you an item (guess what you're doing 25% of the game) and you have Blue Dragon. Probably the worst thing about the game is the main character, it is impossible to relate to him. He's a brash, loud, obnoxious child that makes you want to face-palm during every cut-scene. Other than the negatives listed above, the rest of the game is fairly solid. The graphics are good, the bosses and enemies are unique, and the characters have a very tweakable class system and accessory slots. So, if you weigh the good and the bad, you get average. This is a very average next-gen RPG, that's probably worth the price of admission if you are looking for one. *6/10*


 I'd say RPG fans are still better off playing PS2 at the moment.


----------



## TheAnomaly

Warcraft III: Frozen throne

 what can really be said about this game? i've been playing it on and off for 6 years now, semi "competitively", you could say. i've played it for thousands of hours, and there's always something new to learn. there is no other RTS for me.

 8.5/10

 Deus Ex

 Tied for my favorite FPS RPG of all time, along with System Shock 2. both excellent games, though Deus Ex is a bit better in some ways because you can actively pursue a stealth and non-confrontational play style, while SS2 doesn't have that.

 9/10

 Orange Box

 this is a strong contender for GOTY 2007 as far as i'm concerned. it's got HL2, which is probably the best sequel FPS i can think of, as well as its 2 mini-expansions, both of which are great. Episode 2 is better, but also has a cliff hanger ending. the graphics and sound are both great in these games, and the game play is classic PC FPS. anybody familiar with the original HL or just FPS games in general needs this collection.

 and that's not even mentioning Portal or Team Fortress 2. Portal is among the most engaging games i've ever played. it's fun, a bit tricky at times, and has tons of replay value in the extra features after you've beaten the admittedly short campaign. did i mention it's also hilarious? 

 TF2 is really in some ways the best in the box though. the game play is fast and highly entertaining. it's always team based, and the objective is either capture the point or retrieve your enemy's intelligence from deep inside their base. the stock maps are great, expertly offering both tight quarters and long range battles. this is a class based game with 9 classes if i recall, and all the classes have been distinguished highly from each other. this makes the game different from most other FPSs, and different still from most other class FPSs because there's no standard rifle gun, so aiming actually takes a back seat in this one folks. this is a big deal for some, but overall i find the game infinitely entertaining, if not 100% conducive to player skill like some other online FPSs. still, you can tell a good player, and the team dynamic allows for a lot of latitude in coordination and what not. the graphics remind of Pixar's The Incredibles, and the environments are bright and colorful while maintaining some fine details. the look is overall fairly "cartoony", but it runs very fast on the Source engine, and the artistic direction is excellent. the sound does not disappoint either, with great voice acting and music on the title page. this is a terrific game, and arguably the most entertaining online FPS in a good while.

 TF2: 9/10
 HL2: 9/10
 Ep1: 7.5/10
 Ep2:8.5/10
 Portal: 9/10


----------



## fraseyboy

Played a while ago but I thought I'd still rate them...

 Half Life 2 - 10/10 (Best game I've ever completed)
 Half Life 2 Episode One - 8/10 (Not as good as the first)
 Half Life 2 Episode Two - 10/10 (Awesome.)
 Portal - 10/10 (So awesome. The humor is incredibly funny)
 Garry's Mod - 7/10 (Lots of bugs...)
 Medal of Honor Airborne - 8/10 (Laggy on my PC but apart from that I love it)
 FlyFF - 8/10 (Too many grinding/collecting quests but I like the funness)


----------



## homers54321

i am playing nba live 2003 on playstation one. it sucks


----------



## Kirosia

Persona 3 - 7.5/10

 The only RPG this year I actually finished and enjoyed. Pacing and battles can be a bit wonky, but the characterization is great. 

 FFXII - 6/10

 Boring story. Boring battle system. Boring designs. Not enough nudity. 

 Okami - 8/10

 I'm near the end, this game just oozes art and personality. 

 Zelda Twilight Princess and Phantom Hourglass - 6/10 and 5/10

 Yeah... didn't Zelda games used to be fun and memorable?

 Beyond Good and Evil - 7/10

 Pretty simplistic and lacking in "evolution", but still fun.

 Wild Arms 5 - ?/10 (unfinished)

 What the hell happened to this series?! And I thought 4 was corny...

 Fatal Frame 3 - 6/10

 HORRIBLE HORRIBLE HOOORIBLE structure. You're forced to go through the same areas HUNDREDS of times. Insanely easy to get lost without strategy guide. Graphics are good though...

 Gitaroo Man - 7/10

 Awesome characters, awesome gameplay, awesome music. There's an alien dog that doubles as a guitar case damnit!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Zelda Twilight Princess and Phantom Hourglass - 6/10 and 5/10

 Yeah... didn't Zelda games used to be fun and memorable?_

 

Agreed, I couldn't finish either of them. It's been a downward spiral since Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Austin 3:16

Merceneries- 9.99/10
 Black- 9.99/10
 Burnout 3- 10/10
 God of War- 9.9/10
 God of War 2- 9.99/10


----------



## ingwe

Burnout: Paradise - 9.2/10.0
 BioShock - 8.99/10.0
 Portal - 9.98/10.0


----------



## Shiesty

Call of Duty 4: 9.2/10
 Guitar Hero 3: 8.5/10


----------



## FalconP

My frozen fingers must be doing strange things: please delete this post


----------



## FalconP

Sam & Max Season Two: 9/10

Pros:
Nostalgic point-and-click adventure; a fresh breeze from this FPS-saturated world.
Universally excellent voice work
Rich, _superb_ music from a real jazz ensemble (according to the composer, there is as much music in each 3-4 hour S&M episode as in a normal, full-length game of 40 hours)
Crazy situations, wicked humor; you must play it to believe it.

 Cons:
3D-modeling can be better (although it has improved over season 1)
Surprisingly resource-intensive for such a cartoony game.


----------



## FalconP

Oops, double post. Please delete it


----------



## terrymx

No offense, This thread may sound like trolling because it probably is.

 Crysis 1/10. They still haven't learn how to make the main character walk realisticly. There were no development in gameplay from the previous game, the strength/speed/camo system is a gimmick. "Kill himmmmmmmmm!"

 Bioshock 5/10. Instead of having a menu, the game creates external machines to modify and change your stats, making it bothersome you have to run around to find it, where as in a normal game you would simplypress the Menu button, which is also a gimmick to make the game harder and longer. Also watch the first gamespot interview of Kevin Levine on developing the game.

 COD4 5/10, if you like ultra violence this is it.

 Sorry, but these are the games I play once and then uninstall forever.


----------



## lmilhan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terrymx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No offense, This thread may sound like trolling because it probably is.

 Crysis 1/10. They still haven't learn how to make the main character walk realisticly. There were no development in gameplay from the previous game, the strength/speed/camo system is a gimmick. "Kill himmmmmmmmm!"

 Bioshock 5/10. Instead of having a menu, the game creates external machines to modify and change your stats, making it bothersome you have to run around to find it, where as in a normal game you would simplypress the Menu button, which is also a gimmick to make the game harder and longer. Also watch the first gamespot interview of Kevin Levine on developing the game.

 COD4 5/10, if you like ultra violence this is it.

 Sorry, but these are the games I play once and then uninstall forever._

 

HAH!

 No offense taken, as that was a very obvious tongue in cheek attempt at a humorous troll.

 Assuming you were serious, just out of curiosity, which game would you rate as a 9/10 or 10/10?


----------



## lmilhan

Oblivion on the 360.

 A hardcore RPG fans wet dream of a game.

 9/10

 It would have been a 10/10 if they implemented a better way to view/navigate/scroll around the map, a way to delete spells from my spellbook that I no longer want/need or use, made all of the dungeons quite a bit brighter, and made the weather clear and or sunny at least 90% of the time.

 Other than those nitpicks, it is a gem of a game. A no brainer purchase for hardcore fans of RPGs.


----------



## nibiyabi

Portal - 10/10
 Team Fortress 2 - 10/10
 Bioshock - 10/10


----------



## Quaddy

BF2 - 10/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 has kept me glued to it since august 05!


----------



## terrymx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lmilhan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HAH!

 No offense taken, as that was a very obvious tongue in cheek attempt at a humorous troll.

 Assuming you were serious, just out of curiosity, which game would you rate as a 9/10 or 10/10?_

 

Sorry I don't keep up with new games to know anything about the new generation anymore, I don't have enough time and when you play so much you look at the concept of the game, and if you are just doing strenuous labor that have no new insight (run, shoot, see graphi, kill big boss). I have not bought and kept any new games for a long time, with Oblivion an exception, which is not great in story, but it is the first game I've ever play with the expansive amount of usermade mods creating a new interactivity for players, which eventually can add complexity to the hack and slash. Halflife2 were impressive, but not 9/10, the story lost track in it's cinematic display. I've narrow down to only playing two games for the last 2years on a constant basis: Day of Defeat Source, best $20 I've ever spent. The problem with this game is a lot of military type guys play it and there are too many elite players making it hard for newbie to come in. And replacing Colin McRae 2004 with Richard Burns Rally.

 I think simply game designers needs to grow up and create more mature games, with less unrealistic heros and wacky storylines, every single female characters seem to be half naked with very large chest. I am looking forward to Deus Ex 3, but Warren Spector is not involved, it will probably turn out like Bioshock.


----------



## freestyler

Call of duty 4. 9/10
 Really nice single player mode but kinda short.
 Amazing graphics and sound,and a multiplayer that promises many hours of gameplay.


----------



## mwallace573

Call of Duty 4 *8.5/10*

 To put a word to COD4's gameplay would be intense. We're talking white knuckle here, and that was just on regular difficulty. By the time you get to the later levels you and your group are so outnumbered it's crazy. The story isn't anything too special, but there are a lot of shocking moments. I'm not going to spoil anything, but there are several moments that will make your jaw drop, at least the first time around. The mission "All Ghillied up" and the one that followed it were especially intense. Graphically, this game is a powerhouse. Even with 50 or so guys shooting at ya with smoke grenades and explosions going off the game didn't hitch up one bit. It's also quite the looker. My only chief complaint is the game is a bit short. You're looking at around 5-6 hours to get through the single player campaign on regular difficulty, though it will probably take much longer on the harder difficulties. I haven't done the multiplayer as I'm waiting on a new headset since it looks like this game can really take advantage of the voice chat capabilities.

 Rez HD *9.6/10*

 This game just had a re-release of sorts on Xbox Live Arcade, and was one of the driving reasons I finally got the system. I've owned this game for several years on the PS2, and the HD version is an improvement in almost every technical respect, though sadly they added nothing aside from a few achievements. This game was made to be played in HD. There's lots of straight lines and wireframes, not to mention cel shading. On the PS2 there were a lot of jaggies present, but on the 360 everything is supersharp and it runs at a constant 60fps, while the PS2 was doing good to hit 30. It looks like there were some small changes in enemy formations, but nothing exceptional. If you could 100% the PS2 version, then you'll have no issues here. The biggest change I could detect was the music. It sounds like there's been a bump up in SQ, and it also sounds like they remixed it. Certain sounds, such as the guitar riff on the 4th boss, have become much more prominent. I've noticed this in every other level, but this was the most noticeable change I could detect. 

 This game is simply a work of art, and ranks up there with the Panzer Dragoon series in regards to rail shooters IMO. It's got one of the best soundtracks going (which is partially interactive BTW), and the art design is killer in it's simplicity. I've literally played through the PS2 version at least 50 times and I see myself playing the HD version for a long time to come. Hopefully with the release on XBLA they might finally come out with a sequel of some sorts, or at least an expansion pack or two.

 I'm currently playing through Bioshock, Crackdown, Fahrenheit, Mass Effect, and Gears of War, but I'll hold off rating them till I beat them.


----------



## Assorted

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terrymx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think simply game designers needs to grow up and create more mature games, with less unrealistic heros and wacky storylines, every single female characters seem to be half naked with very large chest. I am looking forward to Deus Ex 3, but Warren Spector is not involved, it will probably turn out like Bioshock._

 

I believe that problem with that, is that the game will become very boring if everything is realistic. Let's take FFX storyline, for example. As far as the tale goes, it's a masterpiece. If the protagonist was "realistic", accepted the fact that sacrifices had to be made, he would never had went up against incredible odds and near impossible commitments. How special would that make the game? It'd be quite boring.

 Series veterans mostly strive for predictability with some innovation. If Dante from Devil May Cry just accepted the fact that these evil bosses aren't going to stop and surrendered his soul, the story would just stop there. At least for me, it's fun to control these godly powers and engage in crazy missions.

 CoD4 was just made for a different audience... it wouldn't be realistic without the blood/knives. What would make this game better, in terms of realism?

 Also, I'm just curious. How many games released in the recent years, feature half-naked women with large chests (nostalgic/fantasy games don't count)? 

 I'm not challenging your opinion, just letting you know the other perspective.



 BF2142 - A fun game if: servers establish TK rules that make sense, competent transport drivers and noobs who don't exploit the explosives. It is a totally awesome game if you like moving vehicles. Future improvements would be smoother infantry gameplay (like CoD4), the impossible challenge of a truly balanced weaponry, and maybe a Mars campaign.

 Quake Wars - One of the better games that simulate a truly MMOFPS gameplay, offline. Would be nice if the flying vehicles were as maneuverable as BF2142, but at least the graphics are much more detailed. I need to play this game more to appreciate it. 

 CoD4 - This is the one recent FPS that my computer (mobile 7900GS) can play at impressive fps rate and resolution. An incredibly undemanding engine, smooth gameplay and relatively competent online population takes 70% of my game time. Criticisms:

 - Knives are way too cheap; half my kills are from knives
 - RPGs and nades need to give realistic splash damage. I could be standing alive, next to an RPG explosion only 10 feet away.
 - Team unique weapons? That would be fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've always thought that a suicide bomb perk would be extremely awesome. It just needs to be severely caped, for example a -3 penalty for detonating it. Vehicles would be nice too, but I'll leave it to the developers to figure how to integrate them into the gameplay well. When I call in a helicopter, _I_ would like drive the copter, and shoot when it's hovering. The computer is so crappy when it comes to aiming. 

 Here are some of my thoughts for this particular... obscured game:

 Oni - People need to give a chance when playing games. I don't think I could ever get bored of this game, unless I start bringing in cheats. The story maybe a little slow for the first 4 hours, and the cyberpunk setting might make you feel incredibly depressed, but playing through the incredibly difficult controls and 10 minute loading times are well worth it, in my opinion. The storyline only gets better, and you'll feel extremely comfortable playing, with a huge variety of moves at your disposal. An Oni 2 with less bland environments, better team interaction, vehicles, a more exciting protagonist and tuned down difficulty (the final laser-level against the doll, and 10 snipe towers with mercury rifles, is just fricken ridiculous) would be a great revelation from Rockstar.


----------



## jgonino

Guitar Hero III


----------



## iKonoKlast

I actually dug out my old NES from out of the basement recently and took a trip down memory lane. I forgot how fun the old classics are... the gameplay as well as the graphics of course are as primitive and simple as can be, but the old school games are just captivating as well as addictive in that they have so much to offer with so little. Also a lot of games were a lot harder than I remembered! I'm talking Mega Man, Contra, Battletoads, Metroid... I think it's just because today's games have eased down a lot for a more general playing audience.


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Battlefield 2: 10/10 After the disappointment of Half Life 2 and Doom 3, finally someone makes an engaging FPS with great long term play value._

 

Disappointment of Half-Life 2? Are you even human?

 Right now I'm playing The Witcher. 8/10


----------



## moriez

After Medal of Honor Allied Assault came..nothing! Love(d) that game since 2003 and every now and then I still hit a public server. I really dont care its buggy and unsupported but the fun that game has been giving me in the last years is incredible. Glad I made it well through rehab though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rating 9/10


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Picked up *Summon Night, Twin Age* for the DS on a whim (helped that it was on clearance). Seems to be a very standard Action RPG, as if you took Diablo and crossed it with a JRPG. Enemies are attacked by tapping them with the stylus, rather than by mouse clicks. You also have the mandatory skills list, which is accessible by touching the corner of the screen and touching the command. A good diversion, but far from innovative. *6.75/10*


----------



## Audio-Omega

Metal Gear Solid 4. 

 Rating = 10/10.


----------



## kendal3334

NBA Live 2008
 waiting for 2009


----------



## Edwood

Been plaiyng Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates (DS).

 Quite fun. Visually a lot more variety than Zelda. I like that when you equip different weapons and armor, it shows. That's a cardinal rule for RPG's and action RPG's for me.

 -Ed


----------



## Mpressive

Gears of War for the PC since I don't have a 360

 Only about 1/2 way through it but wow am i addicted! lol 5/5 for me so far.


----------



## Firestem4

Too Human. Beat it with a Berserker. Now to finish it with the other classes. (Awesome story line)

 9/10 (Only because i got pissed off at this spider robot that would wipe the floor with me....grrr


----------



## guyx1992

Call of Duty 4 PC - 9/10 (not a 10 because it's really short)
 That's about it, that's what I'm playing these days, it's also one of the only games my PC runs on a normal FPS (640x480 res)


----------



## Akabeth

Crysis 1.21 

 9/10

 Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic (pc)

 9.5/10


----------



## dvessel

Used to love Soul Caliber. My nephew got it for the 360 but too much of the moves changed. Having little patients to relearn everything I found it annoying. It's still probably great with more time but eh.. 7/10


----------



## PYROphonez

Ive gone back to playing some N64, so...

 Tony Hawk's Pro Skater - 9/10 I used to play the 1st and 2nd Tony Hawk games almost daily with friends. I hear the third is one of the best.

 Call of Duty 4 on PC - 9.5/10 Haven't done single player, but the multi-player is great fun. First online FPS I've really played much since Counter-Strike: Source


----------



## Rednamalas1

Final fantasy III (or 6) 9.95/10.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvessel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Used to love Soul Caliber. My nephew got it for the 360 but too much of the moves changed. Having little patients to relearn everything I found it annoying. It's still probably great with more time but eh.. 7/10_

 

There's still the live arcade re-release of the original, that might be more up your alley


----------



## pat1006

I have been playing Tac Ops recently. It is the best game I have ever played. No matter what game I play I always get bored with tac ops being the exception.


----------



## vagarach

I started playing Oblivion again, and it is surprisingly easy to pickup and play, especially after an entire year! I also found out you can go to the console and change the rate of time passing, very convenient!

 Oh, and quick load times, another key factor. Prior to that I was playing Deus Ex, which I'm sure you guys know all about, a true classic.

 I also regularly drive a bit in GTR 2 and now GTR Evolution, these sims are very good for a quick bit of fun, no story or levelling or bad guys to kill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## apatN

Not going in to full reviews.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Crysis -> Great game. Graphics are great and so is the gameplay. I like to sneak around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Devil May Cry 4 -> Really nice! Make sure you get the demo!
 Assassins Creed -> Very good. Some people say it gets boring after a while though..
 Mass Effect -> Can't really say anything about it but first impressions are good.


----------



## dvessel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's still the live arcade re-release of the original, that might be more up your alley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Arcades? They still exist?


----------



## IceClass

I only play games where I get to kill lots of innocent people and blow stuff up in ever more creative ways.

 Call of Duty 4 and Vegas 2 on the PS3.

 Thoroughly enjoying both but getting my online butt kicked into oblivion on COD4.
 On Vegas 2 I can pretty much hold my own against anyone except this gang of Japanese teenage girls I keep ending up getting slaughtered by.






 I must say, since becoming a head-fier and playing at night with some good cans on, I really spend a lot more time noticing the sound effects.


----------



## QQQ

Streets of rage 2 9/10.


----------



## Cousin Patty

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Streets of rage 2 9/10._

 

hell yes. this game is awesome.


----------



## Superpredator

Shadowrun SNES - 4.5/5

 Secret of Evermore - 3.75/5


----------



## analogbox

Need for Speed - Pro Street: 8 out of 10

 I played this game for about 5 hours when it was released and thought it really sucked and then I picked it up again just recently and I'm addicted to it now. I don't know why but it feels like a totally different game. Making money and buying a new car and then customizing it is really fun. I'm using Porsche GT2 for grip, rx-7 for drift, supra for drag and lambo for speed. This is probably the closest way for me to experience any of these cars.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Anyone play Tales of Vesperia yet? I tried the demo but wasn't too impressed with what was there. I'd be interested in hearing some impressions of the full game. 

 I've busily been trekking through Castle Crashers, it's soo addictive, despite being slightly repetitive. With a ton of unlockable characters, you could play this game for a _really_ long time if you wanted to. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *QQQ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Streets of rage 2 9/10._

 

Easily the best of the series, and the music is so awesome.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvessel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Arcades? They still exist? _

 

As in the Xbox Live downloading service (Live Arcade games)


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'm currently playing the heck out of *Fable II*. The game has an addictive quality that prevents me from getting up out of my chair for hours at a time. If you're not familiar with the series, the best comparison I can make is that it's a simplified Oblivion. You explore various areas, carrying out objectives, and things are fairly open-ended, so you can wander around doing side quests before progressing in the main story. 

 There's a heavy-handed good and evil system in play that will move a personality slider around based on the choices you make. Be warned that if you fall to the evil side, you will be endlessly annoyed by the residents chattering at you whenever you enter towns. Residents can be interacted with via selections on a social wheel that you discover over time, each having different affects on their feelings toward you. 

 While the quests and achievements are enjoyable to pull off, the challenge may be slightly lacking. There hasn't been a moment yet where I can't figure out what to do next, as the game holds your hand and gives you a path to follow when you select a quest. Fighting (which includes melee, ranged and magic) is very simply to pull off and rarely will you find yourself in difficult predicament. Experience from the fights is distributed via multicolored orbs that you have to collect after you fell a foe (or chattering villager). The different colors are good for different types of skills (again melee, ranged and magic). 

 The thing that I find most intriguing about the game is the purchasing of property. You can buy houses to either live in or rent, and businesses. Depending on the economy of the town, you'll make certain amounts of money every so often from these purchases. I wish the system was a little deeper and would allow you to adjust stock in the shops, but it's quite interesting none-the-less. 

 Finally, it has to be said that the game does appear to have been rushed. There are numerous annoying glitches, including disappearing people, stores losing their stock and, according to gamefaqs posters, game breaking glitches not allowing you to progress to the ending.

 Overall I'd give the game an *8/10* (would have been a 9/10 without the glitches).


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Must....keep....video game thread... alive! I guess everyone's too busy with the new releases to write about them. 

 I just finished Fable II. Even with doing all the side quests and screwing around as much as possible, it went by pretty quick. The bonus dungeon that comes with the special edition can be cleared in about 15 minutes and the weapon you get at the end isn't too amazing, so it's a tough sell imho unless you really want that Halo armor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moving on to Castlevania: Order of the Ecclesia, which is surprisingly a little more difficult than the past games of the series. So far I've really been enjoying it. Rather than collect weapons, this time you collect glyphs from enemies that are magical weapons. It's an interesting new system, and the usual minor tweak on a good formula that you can expect from Konami.


----------



## Dzjudz

Just finished the singleplayer of Far Cry 2. I'd give it a 7/10. The 100+ hours of gameplay as advertised is very exaggerated. I've played 25 hours, got all the main missions and buddy missions, found around half of the diamond cases and did about half of the sidequests and bought almost all weapons. Completely finishing everything shouldn't take more than 40 hours.


----------



## fatgh0st

Guitar Hero - World Tour (Wii) 8/10


----------



## synaesthetic

I went back to *Final Fantasy XI* four years after I stopped playing the first time.

 I've played a lot of MMORPGs since I first played FFXI in 2004. Most of which turned out to be shallow grindfests with a paper-thin plot. FFXI is none of these things, though it can get grindy at times, but there's a lot of depth and thought that went into this game that World of Warcraft and contemporaries just don't have.

 My new character's currently in the process of leveling Blue Mage to 75 (at 52 now). The job is simply awesome. There's just something infinitely satisfying about using a monster's special attacks back on them.

 Also working on leveling Thief to 37 for use as a support job under BLU. If I can round up five gullible fools--er, willing volunteers, I will likely do the first three Promyvion this weekend, at least as many as I can. Need access to the Tavnazian Archipelago... must learn more blue magic!

 If any of you play on the *Ramuh* server, hit me up. My character's name is "Aislin."


----------



## Gollie

I'm playing Warhammer Online (lvl 30) but I think i'm about to cancel my account. I don't have time for the MMO genre anymore.

 Back to WC3 for me...

 Warhammer = 8/10

 After two months I have to say, I like the WoW PvE gameplay style better. The bad part about that is, you have to play 30+ hours a week to get anything out of it. There is no way in hell I have that much time anymore.

 I'll probably go back and finish Bioshock (finally) or finally play through HL2 / ep.1 / ep.2


----------



## Computer Blue

I recently finished The World Ends With You (DS). It was the most fun I've had playing a game in some time. With the exception of certain voice samples that got old really fast (*zetta slow*), I have nothing negative to say about it. 9/10


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Computer Blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently finished The World Ends With You (DS). It was the most fun I've had playing a game in some time. With the exception of certain voice samples that got old really fast (*zetta slow*), I have nothing negative to say about it. 9/10_

 

+1.

 Awesome game that.


 Playing Far Cry 2 atm and really enjoying it. Only about 10% through.

 8/10 so far. Just a few issues that can be easily fixed with a patch.


----------



## younglee200

Warcraft III, Dota. Been playing for the last 4 years or so, and I give it a 8.5/10. It's also the game that ruined my life for a period of time sometime ago, but now I just play it casually instead of professional ._.


----------



## Punslayer

Monster Hunter Portable 2nd G - 11/10

 That may seem a bit high, but considering I've put over 1500 hours into this game I think it's reasonable. It gets really poor reviews on American gaming sites, but it's enormously popular here in Japan and I've been hooked on it since June 2007.

 I like traditional RPGs and character-building and while Monster Hunter is far from a traditional RPG it's pretty much Character-building: the Game. Over 1300 hours on my main character and there's still stuff I want to get. I've only dabbled in the multi-player side, but that's way more fun than the single-player game.


----------



## terrymx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *younglee200* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Warcraft III, Dota. Been playing for the last 4 years or so, and I give it a 8.5/10. It's also the game that ruined my life for a period of time sometime ago, but now I just play it casually instead of professional ._._

 

you played it for 4 years, but it doesn't get a perfect score?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terrymx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you played it for 4 years, but it doesn't get a perfect score?_

 

I'd imagine the deduction would come from the _temporary ruining of his life_ part


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'm starting to get into Tales of Vesperia. Although the bosses are a little bit difficult, I'm really enjoying it so far. I like the optional dialog in between cinematics, it gives the characters a lot more life and makes things more interesting. Between the Cooking, Skills, Grade, and weapons containing skills, the system is a little on the complicated side, but I feel like I'll get the hang of it before long.


----------



## RedLeader

Fallout 3 - Best game I've played since HalfLife2
 FarCry 2 - Honestly, a heck of a lot of fun. I stopped playing it when I got Fallout though, maybe by the time Christmas comes I'll be done with it, so I can catch up with GOW2, RA2, Fable2, L4D and allllll the others.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Grand Theft Auto IV 

 Rating = 9/10


----------



## fordgtlover

^

 Just got a PS3 GTA IV it is. I'd give it a 9/10 so far.


----------



## Kirosia

Just beat Fallout 3, and I'm disappointed. The game was fun, but everything seems so unfinished. The main quest was pretty bleh and short, the final area and ending were just pathetic, and the game seems to have balance issues. (In the beginning I would get killed by super mutants easy and ammo was scarce, yet near the end I was damn near god) I spent almost half the game in bland looking tunnels and subways fighting the same enemies over and over. The world itself just wasn't as epic as it should've been. 

 Dead Space - Another also fun, yet disappointing game. Graphics and atmosphere were great considering the context, but the gameplay never really changes throughout. I know people compare it to Resident Evil 4, but it plays quite different. You spend most of your time in narrow corridors, fighting a couple enemies here and there. 

 Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare - Really good game. The first couple mission bored me, but once I got to the sniper flashback, it became an enjoyable rollercoaster ride. 

 Gears of War (PC, not beaten yet) - The PC port was poorly done, with noticeable performance and graphic issues. The game itself is decent, but I don't really get the hoopla. 

 Call of Duty: World at War (not beaten yet) - Does not have the same atmosphere as Modern Warfare, which may or may not be a good thing. Firefights are larger with more NPCs, so there's more of a "one of many" feel, as opposed to MW's "army of one". It makes it hard to get emotionally attached to your character. 

 Silent Hill Homecoming (PC, piece of crap) - Utterly broken. The game likes to permanently disable/dual map/reset buttons regardless if you're using a gamepad or keyboard. It also likes to crash for no apparent reason during it's numerous load sequences. Considering you can't save on the spot, this is really really bad.


----------



## Cinders

Fallout 3 - 9/10
 One of the best games of this year imo. Already beat it once, now I'm just going back and finishing all the side quests and exploring the whole world.

 Mirror's Edge - 8/10
 Very innovative and stylish. Fun game, but can get very frustrating at times especially when you're constantly falling, and how a slight miscalculation in your angle can have you falling to the ground. Also the combat makes it so they want you not to fight, but it's hard sometimes when you have to run right through a horde of enemies.

 Rock Band 2 - 9/10
 Guitar Hero World Tour - 6/10
 I've only played the guitar portions of both games but Guitar Hero pretty much steals all of Rock Bands ideas and makes a worse game out of it. Rock Band has better music, better graphics, better interface, better everything. Guitar Hero's only advantage as of now is it came first.


----------



## phandrew

Fallout 3 - 9/10
 S.T.A.L.K.E.R. clear sky - 9/10

 I enjoy games with multiple endings. SOOOOO many ways to play the game which makes it fun

 Crysis Warhead - 8/10 

 Excellent graphics and physics but gameplay is not as good as other games.

 My favourite game of all time is Gears of War. 9.5/10


----------



## iphone3g

fifa 2009
 ps3
 9.5/10


----------



## Akabeth

Call of Duty: World At War

 9.0/10 (mainly due to good MP)

 It's basically a mod of CoD4; different animation, maps, weapons and what have you. Although I must say this version emphasizes on teamwork a lot more than the previous installment, mainly due to the bigger and more complex maps and very predictable spawn points.


----------



## laxx

Checked out Left 4 Dead last night and was pretty impressed.


----------



## illy2k

Gears of War 2

 8.5/10


----------



## apatN

Far Cry 2. Can't rate it yet. Like what I'm playing so far.


----------



## melomaniac

L4D, xbox 360: 10/10 (but I'm biased as I beta-tested it last year)


----------



## fraseyboy

Finished Far Cry 2 a while ago but haven't rated it yet:

 8.5/10. A very very memorable game. Amazing environment and graphics, very fun, great realism and decent storyline. Marked down for the bad multiplayer and the few bugs, most of which have been ironed out by now.

 Oh yeah, Bioshock too:

 9.5/10. AMAZING. So many ways to play... Great evironment's and love the branching storyline. Marked down because I think the storyline is a wee bit weak in some places.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm starting to get into Tales of Vesperia. Although the bosses are a little bit difficult, I'm really enjoying it so far. I like the optional dialog in between cinematics, it gives the characters a lot more life and makes things more interesting. Between the Cooking, Skills, Grade, and weapons containing skills, the system is a little on the complicated side, but I feel like I'll get the hang of it before long._

 

A month later with about 50-60 hours in, I'm still playing this. There are lots of little sidequests you can get involved with in addition to the long main story. This is easily the best JRPG I've played on 360, easily besting Blue Dragon, Eternal Sonata and Enchanted Arms. The forging of weapons from items you find from monsters, then learning special skills from the weapons is a system that keeps the game interesting, even if you're just grinding before the next dungeon. 

 Also recently picked up Fallout 3, which I didn't really get into. I might play it again later but compared to Oblivion, the world is more dreary and less interesting imho.


----------



## Homeless

COD:WAW - 9.5/10
 Awesome MP!

 Left 4 Dead - 8.5/10
 I liked this game but it was too short and the MP doesn't keep me coming back...


----------



## Kirosia

*Far Cry 2
*
 Pros: Graphic quality, adequately enjoyable firefights...

 Cons: Horrible travel distances (you'll spend more time walking/driving than actual fighting), repetition, bland dead environment, no real plot

*Persona 4
*
 Pros: Unique story, addictive combat, Teddie, better pacing that P3

 Cons: Not much to do outside of battle, lacks weird-cool atmosphere of P3, characters are less interesting than P3

*Prince of Persia*

 Pros: Nice visuals, fun in short bursts

 Cons: Overly simplistic and non-evolving gameplay (combat, platforming), environment lacks graphical variety, characters and story are bland
*
 Left4Dead*

 Pros: Fun multiplayer

 Cons: Boring singleplayer, aged graphics, no real plot, enemies are fairly stupid
*
 Tomb Raider Underworld
*
 Pros: It's Tomb Raider (familiar graphics, gameplay, combat)

 Cons: It's Tomb Raider (archaic graphics, gameplay, combat)


----------



## solessthanthree

For the last two months I've been working my way through the Touhou Project games. They're all amazing games in my opinion-- some of the best I've played. Which is amazing because they're not commercially produced games. 

 One of my favorites is 7.5, *Immaterial and Missing Power*, a fighting game, which is different than their normal lineup (they're mostly vertically scrolling shooters). I'm giving it a *9.5/10* which is very high praise as I'm rather picky with my games. It's system is pretty interesting-- at first glance, it's sort of like Marvel vs. Capcom where you have a special bar that builds up through combat. But the game is also very heavily influenced by its predecessors so it's mostly projectile based and even includes bombs (which aren't really used to 'blow things up') and 'grazing' where you dash into projectiles to negate them. What drove me to try this game out was that it was so different than the rest in the series but what I came to realize was that this was probably my favorite fighting game that I've ever played  Overall it was incredibly well done and really fun to play. I'm also really into the music :] (Touhou games have been known to have high quality composed music)

 In the past month I also tried out *Gears of War 2* which was pretty fun. It's a very 'aggressive' game compared to most first person shooters. The graphics were nice and the gameplay was smooth. I just couldn't ever get good at rolling and targeting the wall I wanted to take cover on. I like the Horde mode (every game now-a-days has a Horde mode ), I thought it could have used some variability but it was enjoyable none-the-less. I played a few nights ago with some friends: two casual players and one complete noobie and it took us five hours to beat levels 10-16 on insane  Overall I think I'd give this game a *7.5/10*.

 I tried out *Left 4 Dead* a few nights ago-- I think the game was okay, but you definitely _need_ to play with people you know. It really is ten times more fun when you know the people on the other side. I didn't find this game all that impressive. I'd give it an average of *6.5/10* between playing with people you don't know and playing with your friends.

 I went back and beat campaign mode on the original *Starcraft* earlier this week. It took two days to work through all three races. The first time I played this game was ten years ago XD I couldn't remember anything that happened in the original Starcraft so it felt like I was working through it the first time. Even as a senior to so many games it still retains its title as one of the best games ever made. *This is probably beyond biased but I'm going to give it a 10/10*. I'm sure it's not that good so don't hold me to this one  I'm just a guy who loves his classics.

 Also played *Fallout 2* (that's right, 2) sometime in the past two months. Awesome game. *I'm not even going to quantify it with a number*  I should really try out Fallout 3 but I don't have anything capable of playing it at the moment. But from what I've seen, it looks pretty fun. Not sure if I'll like it as much as I liked 2, but it's been one of my favorite franchises so it's a not brainer for me.

 Disclaimer: I just realized about three months ago that I only really like 2d games, so don't take any of my reviews to heart  try them out yourself!


----------



## chesebert

Trying to finish ff12....I bought it the week it was release...yeah...that was awhile back.


----------



## AuroraProject

Gears of War 2: 9/10 I had a lot of fun playing this game, and I plan to go back and finish it on insane difficulty soon. Once I renew my Live subscription I'll do some co-op!


----------



## craiglester

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*
 Left4Dead*

 Pros: Fun multiplayer

 Cons: Boring singleplayer, aged graphics, no real plot, *enemies are fairly stupid

*_

 

They're Zombies.. what do you expect


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Hey everbody, *STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl* is only $5 on Steam until tomorrow (Monday), so if you're curious about the game, you might as well buy it for that low of a price. It'll go back to $20 soon.


----------



## necropimp

finally got around to actually playing uncharted a bit... bought it on January 30th and played it for about 5 minutes today i actually played more than just the opening bit on the boat

 reminds me of the good tomb raider games... just without the boobs

 so far... 8/10


----------



## Solid Snake

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey everbody, *STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl* is only $5 on Steam until tomorrow (Monday), so if you're curious about the game, you might as well buy it for that low of a price. It'll go back to $20 soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

STALKER is a GREAT game. Very underrated...The environment and atmosphere of that game scares the living crap out of me.


----------



## my.self

COD4: 8 or 9/10

 dota: 10/10

 im curious to see how many of u ppl on this forum know what it is. no googling! lol


----------



## Solid Snake

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *my.self* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_COD4: 8 or 9/10

 dota: 10/10

 im curious to see how many of u ppl on this forum know what it is. no googling! lol_

 

defense of the ancients? (woops I cheated)


----------



## my.self

lol, yea it is, but its kinda underground id say. its getting more popular but still not many ppl know about it.


----------



## Dzjudz

I remember playing dota _years_ ago. Saying that 'it's getting more popular but still not many ppl know about it' is like saying that Counter-Strike 1.6 is getting more popular but not many people know about it. Both are extremely popular mods of very successful games. Can't get much more popular than that. I still play CS though, maybe I should try dota again too. My little brother still plays it.


----------



## olblueyez

Call Of Duty World At War - Rocks
 Medal Of Honor Airborne - Double Triple Rocks
 Left For Dead - Sits Under The Tree


----------



## Solid Snake

I hear so many people saying how boring left 4 dead is...(Im assuming most bought it for PC?)

 With multiplatforms, I generally buy them for the PC if they are available but I am so glad that I got it for the 360...I always get online sessions going right away plus all of my teamates are always communicative...Maybe I am just lucky?


----------



## fraseyboy

Earthbound. Not far into it...

 8/10 so far.


----------



## kjpmkjp

I've been playing Earthbound too a little bit, and it's pretty amusing and well done. Maybe when I can pry myself away from the Gamecube, I'll play it more.

 Majora's Mask - It was amazing when I first played it, and it still is.
 Super Smash Bros. Melee - Repetitive, mindless, but so much fun.


----------



## theSEA

Fallout 3 - 7/10...
 LittleBigPlanet - 8/10
 COD World At War - 7/10 (like the modern warfare more)


----------



## tjumper78

Patapon for PSP. 9/10
 i am completely addicted.


----------



## yuckymucky

Far Cry 2 on PC...not as good as 1 but still pretty damn good. No full score till I finish it though.

 COD:WAW on PS3...good game, kinda seems like just an updated version of COD4 with new maps. However zombie mode is entertaining, although I think that we are reaching the max amount of zombie games the market can take.


----------



## ethan961

CoD:WAW=7/10, almost there, but not quite as engaging of a plot as Modern Warfare

 FarCry2=8/10, plot develops slowly for first little bit, but otherwise great

 Half-Life=9.5/10, Hey, this is THE GAME that kick started the FPS genre IMO, so of course it's awesome

 Half-Life 2=8/10, Awesome game, just wish they brought the gluon gun and tau cannon over.

 Team Fortress 2=9/10, awesome multiplayer game on PC, loads of maps and lots of awesome upgrades for the classes.

 Left 4 Dead=8/10, I don't know why people are bored with it, it's totally awesome. Only problem is that it's not much fun unless you are playing with others.
 All of these games are on PC, and I have played (or replayed) recently.


----------



## melomaniac

Midnight Club LA - 7/10, because while police chases are fun, races are nice, the crashes are so unrealistic that if I find myself driving a stretch of West LA that I drive (recklessly) in the game, I am too tempted to drive like that IRL too. GTR4 has a great NYC and Brooklyn loop that I know all too well, and yet damage to the car in GTR4 is somewhat more convincingly implemented.


----------



## melomaniac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Solid Snake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_people saying how boring left 4 dead is...(Im assuming most bought it for PC?)_

 

probably a factor of team-play 'tudes


----------



## FallenAngel

Left4Dead gets old fast
 Still play CS:S semi-regularly (maybe a couple of hours a week)
 FarCry 2 is fun, but put it down because there's too much running around and more of the same.


----------



## 003

I haven't seen Dead Space mentioned yet. IMO, best horror/survival game in years. I love it so much.


----------



## nghiasays

Left4Dead 8/10. Its fun but unless your teammates are really good you get stuck playing the same section over and over on expert.


----------



## Suntory_Times

Crysis - 10/10
 Far Cry 2 - 10/10
 Crash bandicot, not shure of the spelling or which one (visiting family and my sister loves it) 4/10
 Soul Caliber 4 - 7/10
 Gears of war - 9/10
 Super Mario smash brothers - 8/10
 Halo 3 (just finished) - 6/10 (hugely dissapointing, story mode is more or less just more of the same, and the multiplayer adds little that wasn't in halo 1 or 2, or for that matter many other shotters).


----------



## DestradoImpulse

Valkyria Chronicles: fun strategy RPG game that'll make you pull your hair on occasion.

 If you like Front Mission or Final Fantasy Tactics give this game a try.


----------



## demoNMaCHiN3

midnight club: los angeles 9/10
 CS 1.6 (every now and then) 100/10
 TF2 90/10


----------



## melomaniac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *demoNMaCHiN3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_midnight club: los angeles 9/10_

 

yeah, it's growing on me a bit, so I'll raise my 7/10 to an 8


----------



## Quaddy

mansion, classic text adventure - 9/10

 been keeping me entertained for 15 years plus....


----------



## Brandon B

I just got Left4Dead and Gears of War 2, and I love them both! The graphics in GOW2 blow me away.. L4D isn't too shabby looking either.

 I also just got Warcraft III (oldie but goodie!), and I've been playing that more than any of the modern games I have. I love playing multiplayer over the LAN...


----------



## myinitialsaredac

CS 1.6 - 10/10
 Starcraft - 10/10

 Oldies but some of the best games ever made IMHO.

 Dave


----------



## thatwunguy

fallout 3 10/10
 star wars force unleashed 9/10
 left 4 dead 8/10


----------



## cash68

Mirrors Edge: Beat it 2 weeks ago: 8/10. Awesome game.

 GTAIV: NOT A FANTASY GAME: 10/10. Incredible. Jaw dropping.


----------



## cash68

Mirrors Edge: Beat it 2 weeks ago: 8/10. Awesome game.

 GTAIV: NOT A FANTASY GAME: 10/10. Incredible. Jaw dropping.


----------



## cash68

Mirrors Edge: Beat it 2 weeks ago: 8/10. Awesome game.

 GTAIV: NOT A FANTASY GAME: 10/10. Incredible. Jaw dropping.


----------



## Uchuujin-san

Team Fortress 2: 9/10 awesome fun, especially if you get into a good team that works together
 Left4Dead: 8/10 you go around shooting zombies.. what more does one need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a bit short but much multiplayer fun


----------



## Zodduska

PC Games:

 GTAIV: 95% (my game of the year)

 Fallout 3: 74% (started strong, now I'm bored and tired of repairing gear all the time, animations and dialogue make the game seem completely lifeless, lots of bugs) 

 Left4Dead: 87% (solid game with great performance, need to find some friends to play it with)

 Dead Space: 84% (excellent sound with 5.1, broken mouse input, otherwise it seems very good but the mouse drives me crazy.. I need to try it again with a 360 controller)

 Far Cry 2: 90% (great graphics and good depth to the gameplay, very immersive)

 Prince of Persia: 80% (unique art style, seemingly decent story, bad choice of voice actor for the prince.. I stopped playing it after I finished the first level and they wanted me to run back through it to collect orbs, no thanks)


----------



## captainzoli

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (PS3) 3/5 - Great concept, poor execution. When it works, its great fun, but poor camera, bad platforming parts, broken targeting system and the star destroyer mini game really bring it down.

 Valkyria Chronicles (PS3) 4/5 - Fun SRPG for fans of tactics game. Enjoyed the story, the gameplay and the art direction. Difficulty can be uneven at times, and it results a bit of frustration sometimes.

 Ar Tonelico (PS2) 4/5 - Fun little RPG in the Japanese style. Old school rpg mechanics, interesting story and worthwhile crafting are strengths. Story a bit cliched (no surprise) and a sometimes juvenile sense of humor to a fault are drawbacks. Worth playing for fans of the genre.

 Left 4 Dead (PC) Multiplayer 4/5, Single player 2/5 - Have spent alot of time with this one, and I'm not a particularly big fan of FPSers in general, but as a multiplayer game with friends, this one is hard to beat. Shows that there really should be more co-op games on the PC. Downside is, games with strangers can devolve into a chore quickly. Single player game is really non existent. Would have liked to see more weapons, a more cohesive story, and a half way decent ending to the game though.


----------



## cash68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PC Games:

 GTAIV: 95% (my game of the year)

 Fallout 3: 74% (started strong, now I'm bored and tired of repairing gear all the time, animations and dialogue make the game seem completely lifeless, lots of bugs) 

 Left4Dead: 87% (solid game with great performance, need to find some friends to play it with)

 Dead Space: 84% (excellent sound with 5.1, broken mouse input, otherwise it seems very good but the mouse drives me crazy.. I need to try it again with a 360 controller)

 Far Cry 2: 90% (great graphics and good depth to the gameplay, very immersive)

 Prince of Persia: 80% (unique art style, seemingly decent story, bad choice of voice actor for the prince.. I stopped playing it after I finished the first level and they wanted me to run back through it to collect orbs, no thanks)_

 

Do you consider all those games fantasy games? Especially GTAIV?


----------



## Cousin Patty

Mostly been playing Fallout 3. I didnt really like it at first but kept playing and now I really enjoy it. Its not perfect, and IMO doesnt really do any justice to the original Fallout games, but its still a fun post nuclear action rpg on its own.

 Was also playing Dead Space but I got to this one really hard part and keep dying so I kina lost interest. Hopefully I'll fire it up again and get past it because its a pretty cool game.


----------



## Shirukii

Fallout 3 - 7/10
 Left 4 Dead - 8/10
 Chrono Trigger - 10/10


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Fallout 3 - 8/10
 Midnight Club LA - 8/10


----------



## Steve_72

Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater - 9.5/10


----------



## cash68

Nice! I'm working on that one right now! Good $10 game holy crap! haha!


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cash68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you consider all those games fantasy games? Especially GTAIV?_

 

Hmmm, the fantasy genre to me conjures images of elves and magic, so not really what GTA is about, not in that sense.

 Prince of Persia is the closest to traditional fantasy.

 I would consider GTAIV a crime drama laced with dark humor and satire.

 Fallout 3 is science fiction.

 Left4Dead is survival horror adventure co-op.

 Dead Space survival horror sci-fi thriller, reminds me a bit of Event Horizon.

 Far Cry 2 is hard to classify, its fairly gritty and realistic.


----------



## cash68

I agree with you. However, there are some people on this forum that classify all videogames as fantasy, because they aren't realistic. Isn't that a stupid viewpoint?


----------



## analogbox

Fallout 3 - 9/10

 I love this game as much as I loved Oblivion. However, it is a lot shorter than the Oblivion which is the only thing that disappoints me.


 Left 4 Dead - 8/10

 Excellent multiplayer game. It won't stop me from playing COD but it has it's appeals.


----------



## PiccoloNamek

MGS 4: 9.0/10

 Just awesome. I cried manly tears toward the end.

 Assassin's Creed: 7.0/10

 Mostly awesome, but the repetitive gameplay ruins it a little.

 Little Big Planet: 5.5/10

 Tedious, boring, overrated. The washy physics and poor depth prediction make it nearly unplayable. Online play is prone to great lag. Fellow players do not know what they are doing. I haven't tried building any levels yet, not sure if I will. I feel cheated; a little disappointed that I actually spent money on this.


----------



## cash68

My wife and I play little big planet, we are both having fun.


----------



## tseryan

Really loving GTA IV on the PC.


----------



## dj_mocok

King's Bounty: The Legend - 4/5 
 Although I would like to have a bit more monster variety and in-depth characters/spells/tactics etc considering this is a fairly new game.


----------



## PiccoloNamek

GTAIV: 2/10

 The crappy controls are already ruining it for me. You can barely move, drive, or even fight. The controls feel like frozen molasses compared to San Andreas. It is making the game nearly unplayable. The battle controls are especially terrible. You actually have to hold a button down to lock onto someone, and your character moves and attacks with glacial speed. It isn't like in SA where you could keep tapping punch and beat the crap out of someone in just a few hits.

 I can't believe I traded in Assassin's Creed for this.

 (P.S. It is impossible to invert the camera's horizontal axis, which is also making it extremely difficult to play, because I keep looking around in the opposite direction I want. GRR!)


----------



## cash68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PiccoloNamek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_GTAIV: 2/10

 The crappy controls are already ruining it for me. You can barely move, drive, or even fight. The controls feel like frozen molasses compared to San Andreas. It is making the game nearly unplayable. The battle controls are especially terrible. You actually have to hold a button down to lock onto someone, and your character moves and attacks with glacial speed. It isn't like in SA where you could keep tapping punch and beat the crap out of someone in just a few hits.

 I can't believe I traded in Assassin's Creed for this.

 (P.S. It is impossible to invert the camera's horizontal axis, which is also making it extremely difficult to play, because I keep looking around in the opposite direction I want. GRR!)_

 

Give it time. I've beaten both San Andreas, and GTAIV, and I prefer GTAIV's controls. You can shoot in any direction while driving, and the combat system is much more precise with the pressure sensative aiming... hold down a button to lock on, press it lightly for free aim.


----------



## Zodduska

The controls do take some getting used to.. the sluggish movement I think can be attributed to momentum in the euphoria physics engine (which is freaking awesome when drunk btw). I use a combination of the wireless xbox 360 controller and mouse for intense shooting parts.


----------



## PiccoloNamek

Quote:


 The controls do take some getting used to.. the sluggish movement I think can be attributed to momentum in the euphoria physics engine... 
 

Yeah, no kidding. One of the worst things is actually just trying to turn around. If my guy is facing forward, it takes him nearly half a second just to turn to face the camera! Whatever happened to being able to do a quick about face!?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Finally finished up pretty much all there is to do in *Tales of Vesperia* (secret memories dungeon, 200 man melee). You definitely get your money's worth out of this game, I spent nearly 110 hours of playtime spread out over a couple of months.

 While there are a couple of little issues (achievements can be stingy, the grade system has to be exploited), this is easily the best JRPG on the 360, and is in my top 5 of all systems. In addition to an entertaining set of characters and a decent story, there are tons of sidequests, enormous amounts of weapons and accessories to find, new costumes to earn, new character titles to get, etc. etc. that will keep you busy for hours outside of the main quest. 

 Overall highly recommended for RPG fans, especially if you liked previous tales games like Tales of the Abyss. 

*9.75/10*

 ===============================

 I've also been putting some time into *Dragon Quest IV: Chapters of the Chosen* for the DS. DQIV is a remake of the 1992 game where the environment has been made 3D and the visuals refreshed a little bit, not unlike the recent Final Fantasy remakes for the DS. The Dragon Quest games, between the Dragon Ball-esq artwork, the entertaining dialog and the strange cartoony enemies, have a much more lighthearted feel than some other RPGs that take themselves far too seriously. That's one of the big reasons I enjoy them, and especially the latest ones like DQ:Swords and DQVIII: Journey of the Cursed King. 

 Unfortunately, DQIV may have been still been finding itself back in the early 90s, and while mildly entertaining, can't hold a candle to the newer games despite the facelift. There just isn't enough personality, and the game feels quite archaic by today's standards. I certainly can't recommend it at the $39.99 SRP. *6/10*


----------



## cash68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PiccoloNamek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, no kidding. One of the worst things is actually just trying to turn around. If my guy is facing forward, it takes him nearly half a second just to turn to face the camera! Whatever happened to being able to do a quick about face!?_

 

It's a lot less arcadeish. In the old one you could whip a car around a 90 degree turn at 70mph no problem. In the new one the car will slide, and if you apply throttle it'll oversteer. Same for handling Niko... the physics in this new game make it less 'instant arcade fun' and are more rewarding in the long run, once you get used to them.


----------



## Ttvetjanu

Bioshock - 9/10

 The first single-player game I've played in years. I got this just to test the graphical performance of my new laptop (runs around 60fps with full graphics!!) and also because I've heard so much good about it. Great use of creative intelligence. I'm addicted!

 What game should I try next?


----------



## cash68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ttvetjanu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bioshock - 9/10

 The first single-player game I've played in years. I got this just to test the graphical performance of my new laptop (runs around 60fps with full graphics!!) and also because I've heard so much good about it. Great use of creative intelligence. I'm addicted!

 What game should I try next?_

 

It was a good game.... but I felt it could have been a lot better. The story was so linear, no real choices. Honestly, if you have never played the original Deus Ex, do it. IT's an old game, so the graphics aren't great, but that game just blew me away. You can talk to people, say different things, resulting in different outcomes, and you could modify your character, kinda like in Bioshock.

 If you want a modern FPS... hrm.. Team Fortress 2 is hella fun.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cash68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a lot less arcadeish. In the old one you could whip a car around a 90 degree turn at 70mph no problem. In the new one the car will slide, and if you apply throttle it'll oversteer. Same for handling Niko... the physics in this new game make it less 'instant arcade fun' and are more rewarding in the long run, once you get used to them._

 

the driving in GTA 4 is not realistic. Almost all cars understeer constantly. there is stupid stupid traction control issues that steal power from the car and send you skidding to a slow stop even if you gas it you barely oversteer. Touch the E brake and you 180-360-540-720.... Im pretty sure they did this to deal with people rampaging too quickly for the draw distance rate to keep up with.


----------



## cash68

It's a lot more realistic than GTA SA. DRive them back to back. In SA, the cars have no weight, and super sticky tires. In GTAIV, they have a sense of 'mass' to them. Is it a perfect simulation? No. It's more fun than real life. It's still a bit arcadish, but a lot less so. The physics are pretty great.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cash68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a lot more realistic than GTA SA. DRive them back to back. In SA, the cars have no weight, and super sticky tires. In GTAIV, they have a sense of 'mass' to them. Is it a perfect simulation? No. It's more fun than real life. It's still a bit arcadish, but a lot less so. The physics are pretty great._

 

both games have arcade driving... GTA SA is like cartoon style while GTA IV is just gimpped. By no way would i call GTA 4 driving simulation they made it a way they made it to force you to play the game the way they wanted you to play it. Even in missions they do this by not letting certin things happen till after a set point. GTA4 and MSG4 are the two most over hyped over rated games out in 2008 IMO.


----------



## cash68

To me, it was definitely worth the hype. I've never had so much fun with a game before.... my friend and I were HUGE GTAIII nuts, we played the hell out of that game for an entire summer. When VC came out, I preordered it and we played it the entire weekend. When SA came out, same thing. Now, thanks to GTAIVs multiplayer, I've been able to play with him, even though he lives 1.5 hours away, and we've gotten in so many insane adventures. We've dropped grenades on airliners from a helicopter, we've jumped moving helicopters with motorcycles, we've played a game of GTA "tag" in freemode that lasted 6 hours... it's just so much fun. I really don't know why you are getting so much sand in your va-jayjay just because it wasn't like SA. Yes, it's different. But it's also a huge amount of fun!!!! PM me your PS3 ID and maybe I can show you what I mean sometime.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cash68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To me, it was definitely worth the hype. I've never had so much fun with a game before.... my friend and I were HUGE GTAIII nuts, we played the hell out of that game for an entire summer. When VC came out, I preordered it and we played it the entire weekend. When SA came out, same thing. Now, thanks to GTAIVs multiplayer, I've been able to play with him, even though he lives 1.5 hours away, and we've gotten in so many insane adventures. We've dropped grenades on airliners from a helicopter, we've jumped moving helicopters with motorcycles, we've played a game of GTA "tag" in freemode that lasted 6 hours... it's just so much fun. I really don't know why you are getting so much sand in your va-jayjay just because it wasn't like SA. Yes, it's different. But it's also a huge amount of fun!!!! PM me your PS3 ID and maybe I can show you what I mean sometime._

 

I didnt care that it wasnt like SA. I liked the idea of NYC type setting with a more realistic type thing. My problem was they had this sandbox type game that wasnt very sandbox at all. Force you to play the game the way they wanted you too is not sandbox. By no means am i saying the game was 100% garbage but for all the 95-100% rating it got i think it should have not gotten above 85%.


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didnt care that it wasnt like SA. I liked the idea of NYC type setting with a more realistic type thing. My problem was they had this sandbox type game that wasnt very sandbox at all. Force you to play the game the way they wanted you too is not sandbox. By no means am i saying the game was 100% garbage but for all the 95-100% rating it got i think it should have not gotten above 85%._

 

I hate to keep adding to the derail of this thread into an ongoing debate about the merits of GTA IV, but to be honest I don't see how they force you into anything. Sure they story and characters can easily keep the player busy for most of the time spent playing but there is a cool feature in the "cell phone options" called sleep mode, it pauses the story and friend calls so you are free to do whatever you like for as long as you like without fear of negatively impacting relationships or what have u.

 It took a while to get used to the driving but I don't notice it "slowing me down" intentionally to compensate for draw distance issues or the like.. I feel they might have made it a bit harder to escape cops to cope with the new star system. Now that I'm use to it I like it better than previous GTA games, it feels much more substantial but trust me, I can really haul ass - especially in the supercars


----------



## cash68

Yeah, I can outrun the draw distance. Get a 911 or other fast set of wheels at about 5am in Algonquin at your apartment... head south.... sometimes the road disappears completely. And thanks for bringing the star system up. It's FANTASTIC. You can actually outdrive the cops, and get away!!!! The old ones sucked... once you had stars you had them forever!


----------



## cash68

Oh, I think I'm about 25% through Return To Castle Wolfenstein. Yeah, it's old now, but I wanted to play it, but never got around to it, so I snagged a copy off ebay for $8, new.


----------



## homers54321

COD4 (PS3) 10/10. Best $60 I've ever spent. I bought it a year ago and am still playing online.

 COD5 (PS3) 7/10. I was bored after a couple of weeks and have gone back to playing COD4. The thing that killed this game is the fact that its gone back to WWII, has horrible respawning points, has glitches, and theres no camos or golden guns. 

 NBA 2K9 (PS3) 6/10. Bought this game after it was released when it had a ton of problems with the online multiplayer. I stopped playing it because of that and have never gone back to it since.


----------



## flashnolan

*Final Fantasy III* for DS. 9/10

 I have played many Final Fantasy games including FFXI online and this game reminds me a lot about FFXI. I wish it had better status screens, easier job obtaining/switching, but overall it is a very great game. Highly recommended.


----------



## Kirosia

Just beat Persona 4 (again, with the true ending this time). Overall it's a great JRPG, improving on its predecessor technically in many ways. That said, some of it's obviously been "streamlined" to cater to a wider audience. The story and characters aren't as dark, interesting, or epic, even though the base aspects are rehashed from Persona 3. (Don't expect anything as cool as the relationship between Pharos/MC or Shinjiro/Akihiko/Ken) And the ending itself has been dumbed-down to avoid the confusion that surrounded Persona 3's. (One of the characters even re-iterates the plot explanation numerous times) The game's name should really be "Persona 3 Lite: The After-School Special".


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Anyone get the new Fable II: Knothole Island downloadable content? I'm curious if it's worth the 800 points.


----------



## fraseyboy

Fallout 3: 8/10.

 WOMGOSH ITS AWESOME! Only issue I have is there's lots of walking. Only played for like half an hour though lol, so LOTS more to go.


----------



## DJ Mauler

Speaking of which, you guys have any good spot online to buy ps3/blu ray? Ive been looking around cant find a place with decent games


 any suggestions?


----------



## Fumoffuru

Fallout 3: 6/10
 I don't like the direction Bethesda has taken. First person is okay, but the entire game feels like Oblivion, which I disliked. The new V.A.T. system is tacky, and there isn't much depth in characters. The original two Fallouts were far better.

 Far Cry 2: 6.5/10
 Incredibly easy, even on the hardest difficulty with no crosshairs. Most of the weapons perform relatively the same, so there is no real incentive for purchasing new ones. The weapon degredation is interesting, but really not something to tout as a major feature. Weak storyline and interesting ending that reminded me of the movie Blood Diamond. It was entertaining enough for me to finish, however.

 Mirror's Edge: 6.5/10
 Absolutely gorgeous game. Minimal designs with stark whites and bold colors look amazing. Combined with nVidia's PhysX engine, the game is fairly immersive while in the midst of a run or a confrontation. However, there are several flow-breaking details, such as the camera angles on ledges and ladders and the very "trial and error" style of gameplay, which cannot really be helped I suppose. Very fun and cinematic, though very brief with a weak storyline.

 Left 4 Dead: 8.5/10
 I believe Yahtzee from Zero Punctuation made the perfect review for this. Fun survival horror game mashed with hilarious griefing engine one the infected side makes for an incredible multiplayer experiance. At the moment, the few things holding this game from zombicdal survivalist perfection is...everyone wants more special zombies, more weapons, more maps, more of everything. Worst part of the game at the moment is bug/glitch exploits and the fact that when you're playing with a group of friends or even randoms that cooperate, the other team tends to leave rather quickly. RAAAAAAGEQUIT!


----------



## cash68

I wasn't impressed with FarCry2 either...but the same score as mirror's edge? Come on. Mirror's edge was innovative and completely captivated me. 

 And your left for dead comments... I'm interested in that game... how does the multiplayer compare to GTAIV?


----------



## Kirosia

*Kane & Lynch (PC)* - The game has good ideas, but incredibly poor execution. Graphics are dated, guns are incredibly inaccurate (not a big issue til the second half), and the revive mechanic is wonky. You have to rely on other party members to hit you with a shot of adrenalin when you die (within a short time-frame), but often times they'll just creep towards you slowly or not even notice. Party AI is poor in general, your guys will often throw themselves in the line of fire and die. It's a problem since you have to revive them manually, which can lead to your death. (Just like you, if a party member dies it's game over) They also can't shoot for ***, even if an enemy is standing right in front of them. The second-half of the game changes drastically, it becomes more of a full-on action shooter. The game mechanics don't suit this, so prepare for death and frustration. There are also a lot of general sound/graphic glitches than can ruin the experience. That said, considering you can get it for like ten bucks, it's not a bad ride. 

*Doom 3 (PC)* - Fun, but fairly mindless. Health is plentiful, though it's easy to burn through ammunition. (You do get to keep all your guns, though) Enemies aren't completely stupid, and level design is bland/repetitive.


----------



## Fumoffuru

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cash68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wasn't impressed with FarCry2 either...but the same score as mirror's edge? Come on. Mirror's edge was innovative and completely captivated me. 

 And your left for dead comments... I'm interested in that game... how does the multiplayer compare to GTAIV?_

 

Mirror's Edge was very innovative, but the immersion lacked sometimes. Again, a lot of flow-breaking moments for me. And much of the storyline and dialogue was laughable. Again, still quite fun.

 FarCry 2 seemed almost the polar opposite for me. Not very innovative, but fairly immersive as a world. I especially sympathized with many of the characters, and went through great lengths to stop them from dying. Also, the length seemed just right, keeping in mind you can skip most of the useless extra missions.

 On L4D, I wouldn't be able to compare it to GTA4 and probably couldn't because a. they are two very different games and b. I despise the entire GTA series. I find them boring and don't really understand how they sell so well. Definately one of the most innovative games I've played. The fun is starting to wane a bit, mostly because my buddies and I pretty much destroy any public assembled team (scores of 5000-200 have happened several times) and the two campaigns (10 maps set in similar locales) do limit the variety a bit. Definately worth it, especially with the upcoming DLC approaching. The only game I've actually purchased since Warcraft III for the multiplayer.


----------



## gorlen

Resistance 2 (ps3): 9/10, love the graphic and all the nice weapons, lolz.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fumoffuru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FarCry 2 seemed almost the polar opposite for me. Not very innovative, but fairly immersive as a world. I especially sympathized with many of the characters, and went through great lengths to stop them from dying. Also, the length seemed just right, keeping in mind you can skip most of the useless extra missions._

 

I agree. Frank Bilder's was a good mate of mine and I felt very betrayed when he did what he did at the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It annoys me how people complain about all the driving. Although there is a 'teleport' system in Fallout 3, I still find myself walking to some places just to take in the amazing environment and maybe smash a few heads off. Far Cry 2 is the same. I don't mind driving places because of how amazing everything looks. And trying to get past the checkpoints using different methods is fun! Like sometimes I'd go stealth, sometimes I'd use lots of explosives...


----------



## Gatto

I'm currently playing Bioshock

 if I could I would have this game's babies


----------



## craiglester

There's an image I didnt need just before bed.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Back to Supreme Commander for me.. The game that keeps on giving


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm currently playing Bioshock

 if I could I would have this game's babies_

 

+1.

 Although they'd be pretty scary babies O_O


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_+1.

 Although they'd be pretty scary babies O_O_

 

I'm picturing adorable baby big daddies


----------



## TheMarchingMule

You guys have seen Zero Punctuation's review of *Bioshock*, jah?

*Mirror's Edge*: 8/10

 If you liked the innovative gameplay and fresh breeze that _Portal_ brought to the gaming table, then you'll probably love Mirror's Edge. Short? Definitely, and because of that the $50 price tag is questionable, but as a runner and somebody who likes fast-paced games, this game definitely did not disappoint me. Actually, there are two places where the tense action got to me worse than that game F.E.A.R.


----------



## cash68

Yeah, it is a gorgeous game. As for it being short, I thought it was the perfect length. I hate it when games drag on forever. I'd rather it be really polished and short than be long and have repetitive dead spots.


----------



## buddhashenglong

NBA JAMS Tournament Edition on SNES 7/10. 
 Joe DUUUUUmars is on fire.


----------



## Fumoffuru

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree. Frank Bilder's was a good mate of mine and I felt very betrayed when he did what he did at the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It annoys me how people complain about all the driving. Although there is a 'teleport' system in Fallout 3, I still find myself walking to some places just to take in the amazing environment and maybe smash a few heads off. Far Cry 2 is the same. I don't mind driving places because of how amazing everything looks. And trying to get past the checkpoints using different methods is fun! Like sometimes I'd go stealth, sometimes I'd use lots of explosives..._

 

I didn't like how enemies would respawn almost minutes after you destroyed a sentry post. In the beginning, I would literally clear the entire map of enemies only to find out God/Allah/The Matrix would spawn more instantly.

  Quote:


 Yeah, it is a gorgeous game. As for it being short, I thought it was the perfect length. I hate it when games drag on forever. I'd rather it be really polished and short than be long and have repetitive dead spots. 
 

I agree that games shouldn't drag out, I just didn't think Mirror's Edge was quite fleshed out enough. It might've been bad luck for me, but I played for about 5 hours straight, then came back to it another day and was finished the game about 15 minutes later. It's almost like you had a date with a beautiful but slightly shallow girl, hoping to maybe get another date out with her but she never shows.

 ...Maybe that's a bad analogy.


----------



## melomaniac

ZORK on the Blackberry. Z2Mee - not a bad Java emulator actually


----------



## Nocturnal310

the best game mankind ever made:






 thats not my score


----------



## MaZa

Mass Effect



 All I can say, its bloody awesome. Anyone who is a scifi fan, likes a lot of well written dialog and a huge background story and details, this is a game for you. (hell, they have really managed to make a completely new scifi world, it has codex you can read for HOURS about technology, alien and culture backrounds etcetera) 

 Im now on my thrid playthrough.

 Only complaint comes from rather repetive planets outside of mainquest which you can explore, they all look bit too same mountain ridden landscapes with different color schemes. This isnt a problem in unhabitable planets as they really are rock-like in real life (I presume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but those few possibly-habitable look just green versions of the dead rock planets. They ran out of time I guess, couldnt make more detailed fauna. I hope Mass Effect 2 fixes those.


----------



## troymadison

I play counter-strike source a lot but only on surf maps/servers. My passion are video games from the 90s and early 00s. Don't care about the horrible crap out now a days especially with the ridiculous minimal installs DRM.


----------



## younglee200

Playing some old PS1 games through emu

 Suikoden II - (8/10) - Don't really like the story but gameplay is pretty fun (although easy) and you can recruit upto 108 characters.

 Star Ocean II (8.5/10) - RPG like no other (similiar to legend of mana fighting style.) 

 Legend of Dragoon (7.75/10) - Gameplay is great but story is border-line crap and the overall speed of the game is too slow for me.

 Currently playing: FF VII - Played on and off about 5 times within the last 5 or so years but never got through disc 1. 

 Quit playing: Warcraft III / WoW - most addicting game which wasted my life away. Sports > Online-game


----------



## gorlen

just bought the The Lord of the Rings: Conquest, PS3.
 I am loving it. will write more when i finish the game. now i would say 8/10.


----------



## wrx591

Red Alert 3 - 8.5/10. good rts with lots of babes....


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *younglee200* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Suikoden II - (8/10) - Don't really like the story but gameplay is pretty fun (although easy) and you can recruit upto 108 characters.
 Star Ocean II (8.5/10) - RPG like no other (similiar to legend of mana fighting style.)_

 

Two of the best RPGs for the system imho. Try to track down the original Revelations: Persona as well, awesome game, although more challenging than the games listed above.


----------



## cash68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *troymadison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I play counter-strike source a lot but only on surf maps/servers. My passion are video games from the 90s and early 00s. Don't care about the horrible crap out now a days especially with the ridiculous minimal installs DRM._

 

Just wondering if you've tried TF2 yet?


----------



## vagarach

Currently playing Deus Ex after figuring out how to get it working in os x, and it is superb, quite possibly one of the best FPSs ever made. The last time I was so amazed by a game was playing No One Lives Forever.

 Such immersion despite the blocky graphics, and several times I've noticed the many ways I could have done something while going about clearing the goal in what I had previously thought was the _only_ way. Talk about level design.

 edit: The game runs flawlessly in crossover games 7.01, so for those with macs who want to do some pc gaming without rebooting, give it a shot!


----------



## cash68

Hell yeah! Deus Ex is in my top 3. It runs great in OSX too.


----------



## Gatto

Just finished Bioshock, it was great. I had a broken disk so I couldn't save after Arcadia for some weird reason... I had to plow through the 2nd half of the game with no saving so that definitely affected the way I feel about it. Overall even with the annoying no saving I'd give it 8/10 big daddies. For anyone who isn't a heartless horrible person I strongly suggest saving the sisters. I saved all of them and the ending is very cute if you do. I watched the alternate endings where you don't save them, I probably would have cried if I played that way.

 Pros: deliciously creepy, great weapons, interesting way of presenting the plot, easy control system, adorable little girls. 

 Cons: My disk was broken (grrr), a little bit repetitive at times, a few minor plot points are never fully explained. 

 There is a sequel coming out so a few things might click later. 

 Bioshock currently sells for around $20 used, anyone who owns an xbox 360 should own this game.


----------



## FallenAngel

I've rediscovered the dark dark place called Diablo2 on Battle.net, it's scary addictive. Of course I play some CounterStrike:Source but not much else.

 I have FarCry 2 and Red Alert 3 installed but they both got old after a week of playing.


----------



## Al4x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wrx591* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Red Alert 3 - 8.5/10. good rts with lots of babes...._

 

didnt get it cause of drm, wanted too


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Gonna grab Bioshock on my way home today, I was waitin to get a big TV before playin that game, should have one this weekend so I'll be all set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Currently playing MGS4, I love the direction and the camera angles and setup, but there seems to be one fundamental flaw in the game. If you play it sincerely as a stealth game and take cover and try not to get spotted, its fun, and challenging, if you take the action route, you can just run past enemies to your target and it cuts to the next cut scene/cinematic as though nothing happened and no one was after you. Its a really strange bug IMO and is kinda like a built in cheat system for when you have a tough time or when you get into a lot of trouble. Maybe it wont be this easy to do the same thing as the game progresses, but so far, I have had two scenarios where I was close to the objective and I just chose to rush to the destination instead of running away and finding cover or taking the enemies out.


----------



## walkingman

Last game I played was the demo to Resistance: Retribution. Pretty good and surprisingly playable despite the lack of right analog pad on the PSP.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

*F.E.A.R. 2 [demo]*: IMO the only thing it succeeded to do for me is freak me the **** out. By the time I was in the middle of the demo, I was in a corner of the school building with a shotgun swearing every second. I changed to a harder swear word after I realized I was lost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But other than that, the combat is "meh" because of your Matrix-like abilities to kill everybody and not take an ounce of damage, and that MechWarrior thing you take control of at the last leg of the demo is just too far-fetched and clunky to work with.


----------



## troymadison

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cash68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just wondering if you've tried TF2 yet?_

 

Tried it, disliked it, liked TFC much more.


----------



## cash68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *troymadison* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tried it, disliked it, liked TFC much more._

 

Why? Because of the humor and non seriousness of the world/characters?


----------



## demoNMaCHiN3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jilgiljongiljing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_)

 Currently playing MGS4, I love the direction and the camera angles and setup, but there seems to be one fundamental flaw in the game. If you play it sincerely as a stealth game and take cover and try not to get spotted, its fun, and challenging, if you take the action route, you can just run past enemies to your target and it cuts to the next cut scene/cinematic as though nothing happened and no one was after you. Its a really strange bug IMO and is kinda like a built in cheat system for when you have a tough time or when you get into a lot of trouble. Maybe it wont be this easy to do the same thing as the game progresses, but so far, I have had two scenarios where I was close to the objective and I just chose to rush to the destination instead of running away and finding cover or taking the enemies out._

 

This is how the game has been designed. Kojima decided to take the route of allowing the user to choose between a pure stealth or more action paced gamestyle, which is one of the things that makes this game really great. On the harder difficulties, though, you can't run and gun. Play the harder difficulties and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## troymadison

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cash68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why? Because of the humor and non seriousness of the world/characters?_

 

TF2 wasn't funny at all to me. I mainly missed the grenades from TFC. I simply have more fun playing it too.


----------



## troymadison

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Al4x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_didnt get it cause of drm, wanted too_

 

same


----------



## Rassilon

Valkyria Chronicles 10/10
 This game is great. gameplay, story, graphics, sound, music, atmosphere are all excellent. easily the best game of 2008.

 Super Street Fighter II turbo: HD remix 6.5/10
 Game plays very well. i HATE the new art though, its TERRIBLE.

 Tekken 5:dark ressurection 7.5/10
 Good game. typical tekken fare.
 Its not new, but getting back on a fighter kick (no pun intended) in anticipation of King of Fighters XII and Street Fighter IV (KoF more so than SF).

 Company of Heroes (incl. opposing fronts) 9/10
 excellent game. best RTS in a long time. More in depth than dawn of war (which i also liked).


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*F.E.A.R. 2 [demo]*: IMO the only thing it succeeded to do for me is freak me the **** out. By the time I was in the middle of the demo, I was in a corner of the school building with a shotgun swearing every second. I changed to a harder swear word after I realized I was lost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But other than that, the combat is "meh" because of your Matrix-like abilities to kill everybody and not take an ounce of damage, and that MechWarrior thing you take control of at the last leg of the demo is just too far-fetched and clunky to work with._

 


 Demo is out? Instadownload! I am a fan of first FEAR. Perfect game for those has ability to sink in the game and "believe" (AKA role-play, you dont have to play RPG for that) you are there and those supernatural things really occur around you, scared me s**tless many times. Even times when nothing really happened, anticipation that something will happen was creepy enough and background story was great.

 Yes, battle was a bit easy in the first game too, but thats somewhat the point I think. Against living you are in control and dominate of the situation, but when some funny s*** starts to happen around you that feeling of control and domination is effectively lost.


----------



## wap32

Half-Life 2, Episode 1, Episode 2 - 9/10
 Just picked up the series again, truly an epic game.

 Fallout 3 - 7/10
 A nice game, but it's no Elder Scrolls IV.


----------



## Ttvetjanu

Sorry for the slight off-topic, but does anyone know if there are any good fighting games for pc (preferrably new ones)? I used to love Tekken 3 on playstation, but I guess that it's a bit different without the arcade type control.


----------



## Rassilon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ttvetjanu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for the slight off-topic, but does anyone know if there are any good fighting games for pc (preferrably new ones)? I used to love Tekken 3 on playstation, but I guess that it's a bit different without the arcade type control._

 

Street Fighter IV is coming for PC (as well as PS3 and 360).
 The console versions are out next mont (2/20 or so), but i dunno what the PC version release date is...

 You'll still need a good arcade stick for it...

 I dunno if there are any others.


----------



## dj_mocok

I wonder how much enjoyment can I get playing SF IV using the analogue Dualshock stick. 

 Well at least I hope it has lots of awesome rumble to make it fun (eg. rumbling everytime you connect a special moves or something).


----------



## MaZa

Oh my god... I just played FEAR 2 demo and was so gravely dissapointed. Game itself seem great so far, but its SO console ported that it makes me sick! I heard they were developing them as separately as possible, but seems like I either heard wrong or they were BSing us.

 Regional bullet impacts are almost gone. You shoot someone with ridiculously overpowered sniper rifle and he explodes about completely, What? Also blood spurts from everywhere, not where you exactly hit. Dismemberment is too frequent too, loses its appeal fast just like in Fallout 3. (thank god mods fixed the latter game)

 THERE IS NO LEAN BUT WE ARE BACK AT THE DOOM ERA BACKFORTH STRAFING. Not a game breaker, but still bad immersion breaker (what a special tactic operative our hero is, jesus) and fear is all about immersion... Also, my fav tactic in original FEAR was lean behind the corner in slowmo and nail as many baddies to the wall with the "nailgun" (which name escapes me ATM) as possible before they react. Lean tends to have some clipping problems in some games, but only if you purposefully look for them with banging your head against wall, but honestly not in places you are meant to use it. I really hope lean finds its way back to the final PC release, but since this game is obviously dumbed down for consoles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 16:9 letterboxing on 16:10 screen. What is monolith thinking? Why add blackbars to shrink the screen size on PC monitors has bigger viewing area than TV standard? Its not like its difficult to use different aspect ratios for different resolutions... I believe this might be fixed in final release but then again it might not.

 Non-toggleable film grain effect. Effect that is worst invention of this century which we are so hard to get rid off in movies nowadays for improved visuals, but in games we develop great graphics in games, and then hide it behind oldschool VHS noise. First things I disabled in Mass Effect game too, even though in latter it had a purpose of making the game look like old Sci-Fi movie, but I didnt like it. Propably gets fixed too in final release too, but then again it might not.



 Oh god, I really hope that only demo is quick port. Or Monolith gets their act together fast and dont forget us PC gamers.

 I took a quick peek in the official forums and noticed they are in quite an uproar too...

 *edit* Oh, and one thing, since when laser guns shot electric-like beams?


----------



## cash68

Honestly, I've never used lean in any game. I just strafe and shoot.


----------



## MaZa

For powergaming where you intent to maximise your efficiency it perhaps is better way of playing, but I hate powergaming. I dont play in very high difficulties (though it depends on game obviously) and play with the taste of blood in my mouth either, I look for immersion and good story. I am an RPG gamer at heart and tend to play about every game with sinking in it fully. As a spec-op type guy I obviously expect to have possibility for stealth and surprise approach too, fear2 has none of it. You cant even walk which would improve the atmosphere a lot especially in supernatural scenes, but just run or sprint...


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cash68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Honestly, I've never used lean in any game. I just strafe and shoot._

 

Never played GoW, R6:V, or any Brother in Arms: Hell's Highway? None of those are remotely playable without use of the lean and peek cover system.


----------



## cash68

Nope, nope, and nope. I've played tons of FPSs that have it, but I find it annoying to use. GTAIV's cover system is great though.


----------



## BloodSugar00

Gears Of War 2 (xbox360)- I think I've nearly completed it- at the part where you're defending Jacinto from the locusts- on Hardcore, and, though very entertaining for the most part, and the gameplay engine works exceptionally well, I feel they've shifted the balance with this sequel to too much in the way of cinematic, with few and sporadic juicy sections of testing gameplay. The first game was pretty much none stop in this regard. Still an enjoyable experience so far though!


----------



## melomaniac

Halo 3, xBox 360 - meh, middling (he says to himself as he cowers and hopes to teleport before he gets flamed)


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

About ten hours in on Ar Tonelico II on the good 'ol PS2 (it rocks that Gust and Atlus are still churning out great stuff on this system). The game is un-apologetically old school looking, just like Gust's previous works like the Atelier Iris series. Were it not for the anime inspired, hand-drawn characters that come up on screen during dialog, this game could have likely been released on Super Nintendo. So, if you need pretty graphics, this game isn't for you. It's more of a nostalgic, traditional RPG with some rather unique facets that make things fresh for people that have been playing the role-playing genre for years. 

 In the battle system, you'll need to pair a magic user with a non-magic user up front. The magic user will gain power by attacking in the correct sequence of attacks and protection with your non-magic user, and eventually be able to cast a spell. Spells are unlocked during a "dive", which seems to loosely be a date-sim system with the character. Further, magic users can only go up levels by using crystals, while non-magic users use a traditional leveling system. 

 All these little nuances make for an interesting experience that provides enough entertainment to keep at it for hours at a time. If you're a fan of traditional JRPGs and don't mind breaking out the PS2, this is an excellent game that shouldn't be missed.


----------



## Kevin.T

Deadly Creatures (Wii)

 Very fun so far. I actually wasn't too fond of the combat and the pacing during the first 2 chapters, but it's picked up very quick after that. The pacing is much better now and you actually learn new moves along the way which deepen the combat. 

 As a tarantula fanatic and after observing them for years, I love the feeling of exploring the world of humans as a creepy crawly.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Prince of Persia - 8/10

 Ace Combat 6 - 8/10


----------



## AwakenedBeing

I started playing Starcraft: Brood War again and must say that this is probably the best RTS strategy ever made IMO. Everything is so balanced and there seems to be an endless amount of strategies. I am playing mostly LAN with friends and online against other people. I can't believe a game so old can still be amazing. I'm just waiting for Starcraft 2 to come out.

 Starcraft: Brood War - 10/10


----------



## jaykay

I'm back to playing counter-strike 1.6 after a 1.5 year hiatus. I started playing this game when I was 11 and am still enjoying it at 18. It may be dated and may have some immature/arrogant players, but the gameplay itself is unmatched by any other fps I have played.


----------



## Solid Snake

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh my god... I just played FEAR 2 demo and was so gravely dissapointed. Game itself seem great so far, but its SO console ported that it makes me sick! I heard they were developing them as separately as possible, but seems like I either heard wrong or they were BSing us.[/IMG]_

 

Welcome to the multi-platform era....

 I knew a time like this would show up...

 ------------

 I am currently playing Medieval 2: Total War...Excellent strategy game!

 9/10


----------



## apatN

I played the FEAR 2 demo as well and yes, it felt console-y. Overall I quite liked the game though.

 Mirrors Edge is a game I just beat a couple of days ago. It is a short game but a lot of fun. 7,5/10 though I am glad I didn't buy it. It is simply too short for 50€.


----------



## phandrew

Burnout Paradise The Ultimate Box - 8.6/10 - Nice open world racing and graphics

 Fallout 3/Fallout 3 Operation Achorage - 9.2/10 - Love the gameplay and mods

 Left 4 Dead - 7.5/10 - Only fun if you play with real people

 Need for Speed Undercover - 4/10 - Don't bother with this game

 Red Alert 3 - 7/10 - average performing RTS game. Nothing outstanding

 Shellshock 2 - 3/10 - Don't bother with this game

 Call of Duty World at War - 7/10 - I still prefer COD 4 MD


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Solid Snake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Welcome to the multi-platform era....

 I knew a time like this would show up...
_

 




 Yes, it sucks... I have played FEAR2 now, and while game is good and story excellent (itching to see where this leads), the game reeked so console that it makes me sick. And none of the stuff that fans were complaining about all the time was fixed, NONE! And the new cover system that replaced leaning sucked arse. I didnt use it anywhere, plus there were only couple of places where I could use it in the first place! Quoting Angry Video Game nerd: What were they thinking!!!?

 AI was surprisingly good at the times though.


----------



## DNA Doc

GTR Evolution Racing Sim on PC, using Logitech G25 wheel, six-speed gated shifter and full pedal set: 8/10. 

 In my opinion, this is as good as racing sims get without jumping to an entirely different level and spending thousands on commercial sims and hardware. The driving dynamics are excellent, and the sim accurately rewards smooth and "correct" driving, and punishes poor driving. There are options to tweak just about everything, so less hardcore drivers/sim racers can jump into the game and have fun, while those of us going for a more realistic (less arcade-y) experience can do that as well.

 The tracks are very well done, and very accurate (they were created with GPS and CAD data, and are about as good as it gets). Track choice is also pretty good, and the game includes such excellent tracks as Macau and the Nordschleife configuration of the Nurburgring, for example, but there are some favorites of mine that are not included (Bathurst comes immediately to mind). 

 Car choice is not bad either. WTCC, Formula 3000, Caterham series, GTP, GT Sport, GT Club, manufacturer-specific classes (Audi R8, Koenigsegg CCx, Gumpert Apollo, Dodge Viper, etc.) as well as a few others.

 Sound is very good. Not much else to say about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The feedback effects through the wheel are the best I have encountered in any racing game/sim. Not only can you feel any impact, or curb surface, but you can easily feel when you're losing grip, can feel the car go light from sudden elevation changes, etc. It's very well done.

 I'd go so far as to say this is one of a very few "popular" sims that can be used to improve your actual driving (iRacing, rFactor, GT2 are some others), and can definitely _complement _ (but not replace) your (real-life) time at the track. (And, of course it's much cheaper than track time.)

 I recommend it.


----------



## musako6

left 4 dead = 9/10! This game is so hilarious to play when you have friends over; I think there should be some updates to the game soon which will increase its replayability factor.


----------



## beatdominator

I believe the best game I have ever played but no reconsideration are all final fantasy games? I like Metal gear it is a masterpiece.


----------



## obobskivich

Left 4 Dead = 9/10, if you have good teammates online (which is rare, most players are idiots it seems)

 Fallout 3 = 3/10 on a bad day, 9.5/10 on a good day, very fun when you're into it, but if you're in the right mood for it, its easy to nitpick it to shambles 

 Oblivion = 9.3/10, exceptional game, amazing replay, this is coming from a 1000+ hrs player

 C&C Yuri's Revenge = 8.9/10, amazing for the age, decent story arcs, good single player non-campaign gameplay, AI is a bit simplistic

 Tom Clancy GRAW2 = 8.5/10, quite involved, very detailed, very finished feeling, requires attention and careful involvement, so you can't casually play and do very well

 Evil Genius = 7.9/10, amazingly original idea, marvelous moments, but very "drab" when you aren't exactly "on target" (which is hard to do overall)


----------



## fraseyboy

Finished Fallout 3: 8.5/10.

 Because of the annoying ending (credits roll by and you can't keep living and training in the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the somewhat weak (IMO) storyline.

 But I love the way you can do ANYTHING and kill almost anyone and the story will just keep going. And the violence is cool too


----------



## Netminder

Halo 3: 8/10 Compared to Halo 2 there are just too many weapons and too intricate of maps. Maps like Lockout were the best on Halo 2 and with Halo 3 they ruined it by adding a bunch of fluff(Blackout)...Anyway, I have played this game for about 2000 games and I am liking it less and less....I could play Halo 2 all night and be ready to play again over and over.


----------



## Suntory_Times

Street Fighter 4: 7/10 Very fun and extremely difficult arcade mod, though I felt as if they could have updated it more then they have.

 Dead Space: 9/10 Very, very scary in a darkned room and big screen, one of the most immersive games i've played in years.

 Far Cry 2: 10/10 I have finished this twice on the second and third hardest difficulties, know to finish it playing in the hardest mode.

 Dark Sector: 6/10 Despite its incredibly weak story the gamplay is good enough to justify playing this game (though to many times they rely more on having large numbers of enemies rather then enemies that are hard to defeat).

 Left 4 Dead: 8.5/10 Zombie apocalypse, online, play as infected, count me in.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Killzone 2

 Rating : 7/10


----------



## Benaiir

The Orange Box: 3.9/5 (All I play is Team Fortress 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Portal is decent too.)

 Call of Duty 4: 4.5/5 (The whole reason I got XBL)

 Call of Duty 5: 3.7/5 (Wayy inferior to any other game... Sorry Zombies)

 Saints Row: 4/5 (My sister plays this more than I do... She loves doing hostages, while I beat the game)


----------



## demoNMaCHiN3

Killzone 2

 9.5/10


----------



## Suntory_Times

Quote:


 Saints Row: 4/5 (My sister plays this more than I do... She loves doing hostages, while I beat the game) 
 

She loves *doing* hostages. I think i'm reading what you actually mean wrongly.


----------



## Koolpsych

Counter Strike 1.6 (11/10)

 Hit us up #teamd5 for a scrim all you old school CS 1.6 players. At least I know you don't wall you just have godly headsets...


----------



## m0ofassa

bit eratic with gaming atm (swapping between games way too much because I am generally unhappy with the quality of products being released)...
 l4d - 5.3/10. Bad community, lots of bugs, plays like a mod. Currently uninstalling
 FO3 - 5.6/10. It's like oblivion, except it sucks even harder (would have prefered a morrowind mod...)
 DoW2- 6.4/10. An alright game, needs better multiplayer support and should get the ***** off steam. No where near as nice as TA or SC. Belongs with WC3 in "if i have nothing else to play"
 SF4 - 6.0/10. Fun but poorly balanced and relatively poor community. Shallow fighting game, esp for 09.
 VF4evo - 8.4/10. Best fighting game in the last decade. Gameplay is amazingly fluid and input is accurate. Great depth
 UT2k4 - 8.7/10. Best duelling FPS I have played (second best would be a heavily modded quake 3). Gameplay is perfect.
 Worms Armageddon - 8.0. Some great schemes have cropped up since 97. The community is on the way down in terms of quality but not numbers- but if you know the rigth people and play the right schemes its damned addictive...
 NFS Undercover - 2/10. So terrifically awful that it is awfully terrifc... it's almost a joke. Get one or two nerdy friends over and its a great laugh because of just how plainly awful it is.
 If i was to let online experience and enjoyment get in the way of ratings...
 FO3 - 1/5
 l4d - 1/10
 DoW2 - 2/5
 SF4 - 5/10
 VF4evo - 9/10
 UT2k4 - 9/10
 Worms - 10/10.


 [size=xx-small]The gaming industry has gotten so amazingly awful...[/size]


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Suntory_Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_She loves *doing* hostages. I think i'm reading what you actually mean wrongly._

 


 ...or she really has one crazy sis...


----------



## yukihiro

I just finished Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney a couple weeks ago.

 The Phoenix Wright/Ace Attorney series ranks as one of my favorite video game series. Honestly, I had my doubts about the game since a 13 year old girl recommended it to me, but it turned out to be a great series. It actually made me LOL at times (which is a little unusual for a video game). 

 I'd recommend it to anyone of all ages. I personally think 15-30 year olds will take away the most from the game, but any age group can enjoy it. I guess most video games are targeted at that age group anyways lol.


----------



## Suntory_Times

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...or she really has one crazy sis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not that is necessarilly a bad thing.


----------



## melomaniac

still going back to Lost Planet


----------



## fraseyboy

Shadow of the Collosus: 9/10.

 Incredible scale. How amazing would this be on PC!


----------



## Dzjudz

*Crysis*: 9.5/10. Just amazing, the benchmark for a good FPS.
*Crysis Warhead*: 8.5/10. Good continuation of the original.
*World of Goo*: 9/10. Simple yet elegant and extremely fun to boot! Short though.
*Far Cry 2*: 8.5/10. A beautiful free roaming FPS. Story isn't all that and gets repetitive.
*GTA IV*: 8.5/10. While the game is great, the quality of the PC port is horrible. Crashes everywhere, and not the good (ingame car) kind.
*Mirror's Edge*: 9/10. Same score as World of Goo. Truly original game, the graphics are nothing short of amazing (Physx is a nice addition), no HUD or anything on your screen, just you and your senses running from rooftop to rooftop jumping anything in your path.
*Sins of a Solar Empire*: 9.5/10. RTS in space as never been done before by a small company just starting in computer games. If you haven't played this you're missing out. The lack of a story/campaign is made up by the sheer fun of the gameplay. Start playing a 'small' map (a star and a few planets) and you'll find yourself cheering on your fleet 4 hours later without realising time has passed. Start playing a 'large' map (several star systems and hundreds of planets) and you'll pass out from starvation after several days of playing. Guaranteed fun.
*Fallout 3*: ?/10. Can't really rate this yet as I've just started playing it. However, I've played Morrowind and Oblivion before and this feels familiar, so it should be good.


----------



## 521ztz

In my opinion, Company of heroes is the best game so far...


----------



## cash68

GTAIV: Still 10/10. So much fun with friends all over the country.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I've been playing plenty of *SFIV* over the past few days. I'm honestly not sure what to think of it still, there were so many things I was imagining for the fourth iteration of the series and they differ quite a bit from what Capcom released. 

 My major concern with the game is a somewhat inconsistent difficulty level. While you can fly all the way through normal mode without any difficulty what-so-ever, the second round with Seth is always cheap and annoying. I would have liked to see more of a progression in difficultly up to the end. While I might normally play on a more difficult setting for a bigger challenge throughout the game, I don't because I know Seth would be even more of a PITA in the end. Otherwise, the addition of cancellations, a number of challenge and survival modes, and other various options are welcome additions. There are also anime cut scenes for each character, which are laughably corny and mildly entertaining. I should also mention that the games CGI intro is incredible. Unique painterly effects and particle rendering make it the most epic I have ever seen. 

 I would have liked to see the existing characters gain a few more specials, as it stands, the move list has been simplified since Alpha 3, timings have changed a bit, and throws seem to be a little more useful in SFIV. I'm going to have to play a bit more before I can give an honest rating for the game, but at this point, I still feel that Alpha 3 is a more enjoyable and superior iteration of the Street Fighter Franchise. SFIV seems (at this point to me) to be a more accessible Street Fighter with a fresh coat of paint to attract new players to the fray, rather than appease existing fans.


----------



## walkingman

Patapon 2

 Just like the original Patapon, Patapon 2 is addictive. Kept me up all Saturday night.


----------



## walkingman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shadow of the Collosus: 9/10.

 Incredible scale. How amazing would this be on PC!_

 

Wonderful game, even better on a backcompact PS3. Have you played ICO?


----------



## Edwood

Death Tank on XBox Live arcade.

 I rate it a 9.9/10 I'll give them that extra 0.1pt when they fix the party system and improve matchmaking speeds.

 Other than that, DEATH TANK!!!! READY FOR ACTION!!!!!

 -Ed


----------



## Alcaudon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *walkingman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Patapon 2

 Just like the original Patapon, Patapon 2 is addictive. Kept me up all Saturday night._

 

Man, that game is awesome!!! Kept me up Sunday night until my thumbs hurt!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Many things improved compared to the first part.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *walkingman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wonderful game, even better on a backcompact PS3. Have you played ICO?_

 

No! I still need to play that at some point.

 The only thing I don't like about Shadow of the Colossus is the fact that its on PS2. I just looks so bad on my 1920x1080 monitor


----------



## TopPop

I'm not much into video games, and this is the only game that I have on my laptop, but I just downloaded "World of Goo" a couple of days ago. So addictive! Stunning graphics, great music, and just plain fun all around.

 9/10


----------



## shigzeo

the quest: 3d fantasy rpg for iphone Kiss from touchmyapps!
the review

 definitely the best rpg i have played on any portable system - ever. deep role playing and character specialisation, great graphics and a good plot, but mostly it is just the return to real role playing in portable gaming which is so full of just choose your own adventure weapon building games like final fantasy and dragon quest.


----------



## PiccoloNamek

Silent Hill Homecoming: 0/10: You mean I can't invert the camera's Y-axis? Seriously? Fail.


----------



## fraseyboy

Earthbound: 0/10 at the moment.

 I CANT BEAT THE LAST BOSS!!!


----------



## shigzeo

fraser, is that earthbound the old snes classic?


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fraser, is that earthbound the old snes classic?_

 

Yes. Is there any other?


----------



## liwei

Persona 4. I like how on expert, an unlucky enouncter can instantly end your game.


----------



## walkingman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes. Is there any other?_

 

There is MOTHER for the Famicom and MOTHER 3 for GBA.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *liwei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Persona 4. I like how on expert, an unlucky enouncter can instantly end your game._

 

I better steer clear of expert mode on my first run through then. P4 is only being released here on Friday.


----------



## Townyj

Fallout 3 - 9/10
 Resistance 2/PS3 - 8/10
 Facebreaker/PS3 - 7.5/10 insanely fun cheap game, but gets repetitive real quick.

 Next games will be:

 Left 4 Dead
 Fear 2

 Yes i like shooters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Oh and i still need to start on GTA 4 lol.


----------



## Dzjudz

I've played Fallout 3 a LOT since my last post (probably 40 hours in 4 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it's amazing. I was a huge fan of Morrowind, played it for a long time, and this feels like a worthy successor. So far I'd rate it 9.5/10. I can't really find a flaw to be honest.


----------



## Townyj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dzjudz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've played Fallout 3 a LOT since my last post (probably 40 hours in 4 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it's amazing. I was a huge fan of Morrowind, played it for a long time, and this feels like a worthy successor. So far I'd rate it 9.5/10. I can't really find a flaw to be honest._

 

Should totally be voted the best game ever in a long time


----------



## Dzjudz

Yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Somebody before said that there was lots of walking involved. Granted, but compare it to Far Cry 2 for example. Far Cry 2 has a LOT of walking/driving, and it's really repetitive (the guard posts are all just about the same and they respawn) and you can't get around it. The buses only go to a few places. Fallout 3 on the other hand is not that repetitive (different sorts of enemies in different places and when you level up), the enemies don't respawn and the biggest plus is that you can travel to any location you have discovered on foot before! So no backtracking for hours just because you forgot something or have to go to a previous location for a new quest.


----------



## RockCity

Turns out I bought an Xbox for Geometry Wars. So worth it.


----------



## earwicker7

Fallout 3--9.5/10
 Tales of Vesperia--8/10


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tales of Vesperia--8/10_

 

I clocked quite a few hours into that one. Did you finish it up and do all the fun little sidequests?


----------



## fraseyboy

Earthbound. Finally finished it.

 10/10.

 Everything they said was true.


----------



## Labelwhore

SMB (the original) - 10/10 (easily)!


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *walkingman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is MOTHER for the Famicom and MOTHER 3 for GBA.



 I better steer clear of expert mode on my first run through then. P4 is only being released here on Friday._

 

thanks for the clarification mate.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Finally getting around to actually playing through *Fallout 3* for the 360. I'm going to have to agree to what a lot of other people have said, if you enjoyed Elder Scrolls: Oblivion, you'll like this as well. I wouldn't say it's an improvement on Oblivion, it's more of a sidestep with a new coat of paint. You trade the swords and magic for sledgehammers and guns. While I personally prefer the swords and magic, I'm sure there are a number of people who would appreciate the opposite. 

 I do enjoy roaming around, stumbling upon random people in the wasteland and treasure hidden in old factories. You'll find the same pitfalls from Oblivion in this game, as the dungeons can be dreary and repetitive, and having to repair your weapons and armor after every scuffle is tedious. Otherwise, there's a vast game to be explored, unique weapons to be found, and interesting quests to complete. 

*8/10*


----------



## logwed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RockCity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool, someone plays Wolfenstein ET. I love free fps games. I was hooked on America's Army over the summer. Now, I'm playing calculator games since school started._

 

lol, me too!!! and Fallout 3.


----------



## cash68

I used to own noobs in Wolf ET. That game rocked my socks off.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cash68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used to own noobs in Wolf ET. That game rocked my socks off._

 

Same! Loved that game. Still do.


 Playing GTA4 PC atm. Awesome game, terrible port.


----------



## Dzjudz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Playing GTA4 PC atm. Awesome game, terrible port._

 

Patch 1.0.3.0 fixed all of my problems/crashes with this game.


----------



## Suntory_Times

I couldn't stand Fallout 3, it just bored me. Though everyone i've said that to has told me I have to give it another shot (which I no doubt will)

 Anyway:
 Still playing dead space and have started (and almost finished) Resident Evil 5. It may just me, but I looked up some reviews and they often reffered to the dialogue as always bieng unbelievably chessy. I so far haven't found this to be the case (though there deffenatly are some cheesy moments), with most lines bieng extremely well delivered and acted out (i'm not sure, but it looks like they have had actors play out the parts of the different characters, if so it really shows, if not they've got some extremely good animators).


----------



## t3haxle

I'm just finishing playing the Portal and World of Goo Demos, but I've been playing Warhawk on and off.


----------



## PYROphonez

Just beat World of Goo. I highly recommend it. It was a lot of fun. Now it's time for me to get all the OCD challenges.


----------



## Bonthouse

Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. *5/5*
 Great arcade action with some pretty sweet fighters!


----------



## Planar_head

Far Cry 2: 7/10

 Blah, can't stand it. The shooting is good, but the missions are repetitive, and while the game feels like it's meant to be open ended, it isn't.


----------



## J W

Kotor 2. I rate it 8.625/10.

 I think it may go to 8.9 or 9.0 with the restoration mod.


----------



## Suntory_Times

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Planar_head* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Far Cry 2: 7/10

 Blah, can't stand it. The shooting is good, but the missions are repetitive, and while the game feels like it's meant to be open ended, it isn't._

 

*spoilers*

 Whilst , you have to help the Jackal one way or another, I find nearly everything beside this is extremely open ended. You can chose which faction leaders to help or betray, how to attack, when etc... But I do understand the dislike of the narrowing path it take towards the end of the game.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'm really looking forward to the latest Fallout Broken Steel DLC with the level cap bump being released in the next couple of days. It'll be nice to get back into the game.

 Currently playing Last Remnant, which has been pretty meh. Typical average JRPG release from Square. So far 6/10.


----------



## uraflit

Street Fighter IV

 old classic feel with some new techniques. competition galore!

 9/10


----------



## Suntory_Times

Brothers in arms: Hell's Highway: 7/10 (a solid fps with a nice flanking option, it however relies on it constantly and once you've got a hang of it doesn't often offer any real difficulty).

 Dead Space: 9.5/10 (i'm slowly working my way through this game, which as has bieng stated is a terrific, tense game that provides many scares).


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Suntory_Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*spoilers*

 Whilst , you have to help the Jackal one way or another, I find nearly everything beside this is extremely open ended. You can chose which faction leaders to help or betray, how to attack, when etc... But I do understand the dislike of the narrowing path it take towards the end of the game._

 

You can't really choose which factions to side with. I wanted to go with one of them and kept doing missions for them, but then they ran out of stuff for me to do and I had to work for the other one.

 But yes, you can choose how to attack. Although it does always seem to end up the same in the end.


----------



## Moontan13

*Left 4 Dead*: 9/10
*Mass Effect*:6.5/10
*UT 3*: 9/10
*NWN 2*: 8.5/10
*Audiosurf*: 7.5/10
*Defense Grid*: 8.5/10


----------



## Suntory_Times

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can't really choose which factions to side with. I wanted to go with one of them and kept doing missions for them, but then they ran out of stuff for me to do and I had to work for the other one.

 But yes, you can choose how to attack. Although it does always seem to end up the same in the end._

 

Very true, I think the idea was that you where a mercenary so you wouldn't take sides. A good game, but hopefully they use and improve upon the same style of play for the innevetable third game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I thought I'd add that i'm still playing FarCry 2 (have finsihed it twice, but its just som much fun how you can take out convoys etc in different manners). I've currently been using a flar gun and making both factions fight each other.


----------



## chrisw142

RE5 - 7/10 - really good but short (would reccomend borrowing from a friend for a week or two)
Braid - 10/10 - the best puzzle game ive ever played, very good story.
Rock Band 2 - 6/10 - pretty good but alot of the songs were not that great
Guitar Hero 2 - 8/10 - my favorite out of all the guitar hero/ rock band games
Banjo Kazooie (remake for xbox live arcade) - 9/10- just as good as it was 10 years ago (or however many years ago) but with better looking graphics


----------



## krazyxazn

Counter-Strike Source with Warcraft Source mod 9/10. Gives me something to play while I wait for a new game.


----------



## aristos_achaion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Moontan13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Mass Effect*:6.5/10_

 

So low for ME? I'm replaying it right now...I'd give it a good 8 or 9 / 10!


----------



## Lamenthe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uraflit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Street Fighter IV

 old classic feel with some new techniques. competition galore!

 9/10_

 

Agreed. Had quite a fun time playing against friends. Reminded me of the good 'ol fighter days.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm really looking forward to the latest Fallout Broken Steel DLC with the level cap bump being released in the next couple of days. It'll be nice to get back into the game._

 

Got this today and played through it. It was pretty enjoyable and there are a few new exciting weapons and armors to find and collect. The new Perks aren't quite as worthwhile as I was hoping for, but once you hit level 20 your character is already pretty beastly, so it's a moot point I suppose.


----------



## BBF3

Chrono Trigger (replay, of course) - 10/10. doubtless one of the greatest RPGs on THE console of RPGs (and virtually everything else, mind you, IMO).


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BBF3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Chrono Trigger (replay, of course) - 10/10. doubtless one of the greatest RPGs on THE console of RPGs (and virtually everything else, mind you, IMO)._

 

I could never really get into Chrono Trigger... I think serious RPGs are too daunting for me.

 Earthbound was awesome


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Chrono Trigger and Earthbound are easily some of the best RPGs ever, and both have a huge following. I think there was even a fan-made physical strategy guide for the sequel of Earthbound. On the topic of RPGs, I'm currently churning through Sacred 2. More of a hack-and-slash diablo clone with a little bit of a learning curve when it comes to character builds, but it's proving to be mindless fun.


----------



## DocHamm

Diablo 2 ... 10/10 ... patiently awaiting the release of Diablo 3. There are other games??


----------



## Moontan13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aristos_achaion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So low for ME? I'm replaying it right now...I'd give it a good 8 or 9 / 10!_

 

Maybe 6.5 was harsh.


----------



## Khanate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On the topic of RPGs, I'm currently churning through Sacred 2. More of a hack-and-slash diablo clone with a little bit of a learning curve when it comes to character builds, but it's proving to be mindless fun._

 

This game has hundreds upon hundreds of quests, huge maps and thousands of weapons. But it's not fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Soon your character becomes beastly and you have max pots, killing bosses without moving. I made it through 2 countries before putting it down, too many quests are 'go there, come back, go there' without any challenge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4.5/10

 Finished Katamari Damacy for ps2 today, awesome game, entertaining, and epic soundtrack, lots of replayability, but kinda short. 9/10

 Continuing Ar Tonelico 1, so far it's a 6/10, entertaining enough, decent fighting system, easy to understand how it works without being overly complicated, however a bad dialogue and very small maps that connect. Might change depending on how the story evolves.


----------



## Townyj

"Prototype" PC Version - So far ive enjoyed this game immensely! Looks wise it's very similar to games such as the new GTA. Story line is sort of basic though, a virus attacking a city. Everyone slowly turning into zombie's and you have been infected, transforming you into a Pure Blooded killing machine. But as you work through the game fun really starts to happen when you increase your arsenal, fully armored with twin bladed sword as your arm is killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im giving it a 9/10. The only quirm that annoys me is the targeting system and movement can get a little to much to control when your sprinting around.


----------



## TopPop

Fable II... 10/10


----------



## analogbox

I would rate "Infamous" 9 out of 10.

 Easily one of the best PS3 games ever made. Climbing up just about any object/building and gliding/flying through the city is just so much fun.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TopPop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fable II... 10/10_

 

WHEN IS IT GOING TO COME OUT ON PC >:{


----------



## KONAKONA

L4D - 9/10

 Still having good fun with this online, even though I only play one map. Considering it's the only shooter I play it does pretty well. 

 Forza 2 - 10/10

 Still playing this after two or so years of owning it, and still having buttloads of fun as well. Heck, it's even worth putting up with all of the BS associated with owning a 360 in my opinion. 

 There will be lots of tears when I find I can't transfer paintjobs from forza 2 to forza 3 though.


----------



## skitlets

Plants versus Zombies!
 9/10 only because the adventure mode was not as challenging as it could have been.


----------



## Townyj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TopPop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fable II... 10/10_

 

Argghhh Yes when is this out for PC! Look forward to it definitely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and L4D is a definite 9/10 for game play!!


----------



## jjsoviet

Dead Space - 10/10. Awesome storyline, gripping story, chilling effects and scary Necromorphs. Mining tools rigged for killing and Isaac Clarke's upgradeable RIG armor makes it fun and replayable too. You guys should take a trip to the USG Ishimura and feel what it's be like to be a space engineer battling infectious aliens.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Silent Hill Homecoming

 8.5/10


----------



## Gatto

windwaker 9/10


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Continuing Ar Tonelico 1, so far it's a 6/10, entertaining enough, decent fighting system, easy to understand how it works without being overly complicated, however a bad dialogue and very small maps that connect. Might change depending on how the story evolves._

 

I enjoyed the second iteration of Ar Tonelico for ~25 hours until the repetition got to me (and the story got pretty bizarre). It's certainly not a bad game, but far from amazing. I'd give it a 6.5/10.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KONAKONA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There will be lots of tears when I find I can't transfer paintjobs from forza 2 to forza 3 though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can't wait for Forza 3, might even be worth ponying up for the collectors edition, which I almost never do.


----------



## Bmac

Fallout 3. Finally finished. 8/10.

 It could have been 10/10 if it weren't for some flaws:

 -There's only a few radio stations in the game and they play the same (crappy) music over and over. After dozens of hours it gets really annoying and you just end up turning the radio off and playing in silence.

 -There are important plot twists in the game, where if you choose the wrong action you lose out on some big benefits. In some games it is fairly obvious when you reach those points, but not so in Fallout 3.

 -After reaching level 20 you no longer level-up, which wouldn't be so bad if they told you that was it. As it was I was at level 20 halfway through the game, and ended up taking perks I wouldn't have if I had known better and missing out on perks that I wish I'd taken.

 Still, a pretty awesome game. Good story, good graphics and an absolutely massive world.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's only a few radio stations in the game and they play the same (crappy) music over and over. After dozens of hours it gets really annoying and you just end up turning the radio off and playing in silence._

 

Wholeheartedly agree with you there. Three Dog was driving me crazy toward the end and the Oblivion-style minimalist sound when the radio is off is far too bland. 

  Quote:


 -After reaching level 20 you no longer level-up, which wouldn't be so bad if they told you that was it. As it was I was at level 20 halfway through the game, and ended up taking perks I wouldn't have if I had known better and missing out on perks that I wish I'd taken. 
 

There's always the Broken Steel DLC if you'd like to make your way up to 30. Of the 3 add-ons, it's the only one that was worth the asking price imho.


----------



## Planar_head

Portal: Prelude (Portal Mod)

 10/10

 Massive fun and challenging. Has a good story, although not perfect. What the original Portal should have been.


----------



## Kirosia

Prototype (PC) 6.5/10 - Running and jumping across rooftops never get boring. Combat is doable with a mouse and keyboard, although enemies tend to combo you faster than you click at times. (Not sure if they're combos are supposed to be unbreakable once started) The lack of mission and enemy variety makes the game a bit repetitive. Checkpoints are frequent, although I have issue with the timing and amount for a certain boss near the end. 

 Condemned 2 (360) - 6.8/10 - Nice atmosphere, challenging (if bordering on unfair) combat, cliche but not necessarily horrid overall story. Certain set pieces can very cheap. It can be a bit glitchy, i.e. you'll lose the ability to turn left/right and have to restart from the last checkpoint to get things normal. Think of the game as a popcorn horror/action thriller, as long as you don't expect anything too complicated or deep, you'll have a nice ride.


----------



## Khanate

Initial D Extreme Stage - Decent arcade racing game, gets boring after a while 6/10

 Cross Edge - This game has so many flaws, and very few strong points. But those strong points are very strong. The combat system has a lot of depth and the crafting system is fun. However the story is terrible and you cannot play without using several guides to know how to know how to get your next skills and where to get items, and you will never get the "true ending" without a guide, never. 5/10 as a game but worth it for an enthusiast


----------



## Ashkii21

L4D (PC) 9/10 - I really like this game. Online play is a mix, depends on who you are playing with. I used to be addicted to WoW before Wrath came out. I like L4D because it's a relatively short game.


----------



## DJShadow

I have actually played more PS3 in the past 3 weeks than I have in the past year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been playing Resident Evil 5 to death, only just discovered the joys of mercenaries mode. If anyone fancies playing duo then let me know. 10/10 - its that much fun when you're playing with another person (who isn't rubbish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Left 4 Dead has been very tempting but considering CSS runs at ~50fps (on a 40+ person server however) I'm not sure if it'll run smoothly. Anyone offer some insight?


----------



## KONAKONA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DJShadow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have actually played more PS3 in the past 3 weeks than I have in the past year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been playing Resident Evil 5 to death, only just discovered the joys of mercenaries mode. If anyone fancies playing duo then let me know. 10/10 - its that much fun when you're playing with another person (who isn't rubbish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Left 4 Dead has been very tempting but considering CSS runs at ~50fps (on a 40+ person server however) I'm not sure if it'll run smoothly. Anyone offer some insight?_

 

On the PS3 or on your computer? L4D is very forgiving with older/weaker computers, and if you have a framerate problem all you have to do is turn down the settings a tad...

 I wouldn't think you would have any framerate problems at all on a PS3, since it should easily be able to run L4D smoothly and L4D only uses 8 players in a match (4 if your doing coop instead of VS) so I doubt it'd get laggy.


----------



## DJShadow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KONAKONA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On the PS3 or on your computer? L4D is very forgiving with older/weaker computers, and if you have a framerate problem all you have to do is turn down the settings a tad...

 I wouldn't think you would have any framerate problems at all on a PS3, since it should easily be able to run L4D smoothly and L4D only uses 8 players in a match (4 if your doing coop instead of VS) so I doubt it'd get laggy._

 

On computer. Sounds promising, but its still retailing for £25?! That's the cheapest Amazon can offer and Steam wants £27 for it -_-


----------



## Gamerphile

Playing GTA 4 on PS3 - my first real try at completing a real (non-fighting) game on a consol... The game is imense, great and as everyone who knows the GTA series will tell you the sounds, sound implementation and music tracks are just A class as always. Love it with my headphone setup that has optical input on the PS3 or via HDMI and optical over my 40"... Thats gaming...

 Also working on the campaign map on the latest total war installement which I resently aquired. Possibly better than the Rome generation of the series - not sure yet but its a heck load of what I like: History, tech., tactics, strategics, gentlemanship, fun and loads of troops in big battle with big toys!

 Also Sins of a solar Empire- entrenment is every neat and so much an improvement I started playing it again - gotta love huge gigant defensive battle stations that can take a load of fire...


----------



## KONAKONA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DJShadow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On computer. Sounds promising, but its still retailing for £25?! That's the cheapest Amazon can offer and Steam wants £27 for it -_-_

 

Hmmm, is that so?


----------



## DeusEx

Prototype on PC...fun and games


----------



## elbuzzard

chutes and ladders 10/10
 candyland 10/10


----------



## Bullseye

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Prototype on PC...fun and games_

 

Same, a bit repetitive till you get more into the game. When you get more abilities it becomes a bit more interesting, but in the end it is a bit more of the same...


----------



## oqvist

Tiger woods PGA tour 10 and Grand slam tennis for Wii... The wii is not dead I repeat the Wii is not dead...

 Golf and tennis for this price doesn´t get any more real then this. I am getting so into it I am starting to sweat in no time due to the pressure of nailing that shot or trying to break federers serve. Really funny to play as John McEnRoe and get his outbreaks in the wii remotes speaker lol.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I've been playing *Resident Evil 5* and it's a heck of a lot of fun. My first play through was on normal mode and it took me a little over 9 hours, as I was scrounging around a lot for ammo and treasure. My second play through took a hair over 4 hours, and now I'm playing through on hard and managing to shave off even more time. Once you unlock the gatling gun and/or the bow and arrow for Sheva, the game becomes very easy, but still an enjoyable romp.

 My next objective is to seek out those BSAA badges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*9/10* - Lots of replayability and unlockables but could stand to be a little longer.


----------



## esco

^^ the interactive cinematic ending in RE5 made my jaw drop. Such an epic end to a game. Although on my 2nd playthrough I just used a magnum so I didn't get to experience the button-mashing end like the first time


----------



## Gatto

mass effect 10/10 

 absolutely fantastic, everything KOTOR was suppose to be. I never ever rate games at a 10 but this one deserves it.


----------



## DJShadow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been playing *Resident Evil 5* and it's a heck of a lot of fun. My first play through was on normal mode and it took me a little over 9 hours, as I was scrounging around a lot for ammo and treasure. My second play through took a hair over 4 hours, and now I'm playing through on hard and managing to shave off even more time. Once you unlock the gatling gun and/or the bow and arrow for Sheva, the game becomes very easy, but still an enjoyable romp.

 My next objective is to seek out those BSAA badges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*9/10* - Lots of replayability and unlockables but could stand to be a little longer._

 

You need to try it out on Professional mode - infinite rocket launcher makes things just about manageable


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Star Wars Republic Commando - 8/10

 The good - 
 Lots of fun, very well designed, good voice acting, and friendly units that actually work well together and follow instructions properly. The UI for giving orders is very effective, overly simplified yes, but it works and sets the game apart from the other lone wolf FPS feel. Authentic star wars experience. Some of the enemy units are tough and need some level of planning to take out. 

 The bad - Too short. Gets over abruptly with hardly anything for an epic finale, all of sudden credits start rolling. Limited enemy types, you see the same dudes over and over again, with various combinations of units to modify difficulty settings. After a while seeing Super Battle droids can get annoying, and you start going "ah more of these dudes again???? cmon!!!!"

 But definitely worth playing, and its on Steam now so its easy to get hold of, runs super smooth on older machines as well (I played it on my laptop).


----------



## Moontan13

Geometry Wars for Nintendo DS. 9/10. It's like they combined Asteroids with Tempest.


----------



## nhancakes

fight night round 4 8/10


----------



## blazeops

Fight Night Round 4 9/10. I just wish I could get champion at the maize bag...


----------



## mambo5

resident evil 4 - 9/10

 I never really bothered with survival horror because i thought it was too scary. 

 One of the best games out there for survival horror. Check it out if you like that kind of stuff. If you don't like zombies and such, check it out anyway, you'll love it. You'll fall in love with the survival horror after playing this. Plenty of gameplay in campaign. Its a 20+ hour adventure. With unlockables after you beat the game. After beating the game, you will unlock a little minigame and also two new side missions. You'll want to play it more than once too.

 Definitely a must buy, especially if your into the whole survival horror kind of games.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Civilization Revolution

 6/10


----------



## fraseyboy

Prototype - 8/10

 Good old fashioned mindless fun. Story is pretty meh, graphics are kinda average in some places, but its so much fun that I don't care.


----------



## flashnolan

Still playing WC3 Dota. Lately I have been really enjoying the OMG maps as all of the abilities are random or drafted. 9/10


----------



## Homeless

Fallout 3 on xbox360. A little late to the party on this one, but I am loving it!


----------



## J W

Jade Empire on PC. 9/10. More goodness from Bioware. Solid story. Graphics look good. 

 Problems: too easy and too short. I had fun with it overall, but it wasn't as good as KOTOR or Mass Effect.


----------



## drizzt

Cod: world at war. 9.5/10

 addicted to online multiplayer. Play all the time. Can't wait for modern warfare 2


----------



## Leto Atreides II

GTA IV - 8/10. Stripped out too much of what made III great, and some of the gameplay is screwed up because of the engine (cover system is annoying). I'd also really prefer to be able to put my own songs on the radio on PS3 -- you can freaking do that on the PC, why not on PS3!?!?

 Fallout 3 - 5/10. I'm really enjoying this game, but it's an embarassment for Bethesda compared to what they're following up in FO1 and 2. It basically takes a **** all over the plots of the first 2 games. If it wasn't called Fallout I'd probably give it an 8 or a 9.


----------



## Cousin Patty

Street Fighter IV on PC 10/10. Just a solid fun game with lots of depth. Online play is a blast.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Leto Atreides II* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...I'd also really prefer to be able to put my own songs on the radio on PS3 -- you can freaking do that on the PC, why not on PS3!?!?_

 

coz ps3 iz for n00bs


----------



## Benaiir

TF2 - 9.6/10. Graphics aren't that great, but everything else is perfect. I like 0-grav 2Fort matches the best ^^

 COD WaW - 7.6/10. Graphics are good, the storyline is good, but WW2 is played out. I don't like the way Treyarch stitched everything together, and the scenes are usually way too dark... Like even more than needed to set the mood. The weapons aren't that fun to use either, with the exception of that level with the mortars.


----------



## yukihiro

Picross DS - 7/10
 I'm actually pretty hooked on this game. I'm almost done with it, but there are a lot of "puzzles" to go through so it took me a while. It's just one of those puzzle games that you can play to kill time. If you can get it for cheap, I think it would be worth it.


----------



## Moontan13

Dead or Alive: Extreme Beach Volleyball. 

 9.5/10

 I took away .25 because it's Xbox only, and another .25 because it's not possible to play with one hand only.


----------



## Bullseye

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cousin Patty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Street Fighter IV on PC 10/10. Just a solid fun game with lots of depth. Online play is a blast._

 

Hmm you got my attention on that one. Used to play original street fighter II on the sega megadrive. Looking to play that one on PC.


----------



## KONAKONA

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Moontan13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dead or Alive: Extreme Beach Volleyball. 

 9.5/10

 I took away .25 because it's Xbox only, and another .25 because it's not possible to play with one hand only._

 

Oh god.


----------



## appophylite

Just picked up Wii Sports Resort today, so I'll be checking that out tonight...time permitting.


----------



## Gbjerke

Resistance 2 4/10, decent multiplayer, but one of the ****tiest story lines ever. Ends with some guy shooting the lead character in the head. done. Wonder if there wil be a 3. Reminds me of pirates of the carribean 2, they just made it so that theyd have a resason to make another one.


----------



## luiztfc

The Hell?

 Edit your post, it is spoiling the end. Just because it frustrated you, doesn't mean you get to frustrate everyone else.


----------



## jjsoviet

Dead Space - 9/10
 Crysis - 8/10
 Mirror's Edge - 8/10
 Call of Duty 4 - 9/10


----------



## Townyj

PS3: Bionic Commando - 8.5/10, brings back memories of the novels and the old skool game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PC: The Witcher(Enhanced Edition) - 8.5/10, Good fun hack n slash.

 Looking for buy Dead Space for PS3 and might get into some Guild Wars Online as i have been wanting to give it a go since not playing WoW anymore *cough* But before i do either of these i really should finish the rest of my games


----------



## jsaliga

I don't have a lot of time for games but I occasionally play PC and PS3 games.

 Right now I am playing...

*Left for Dead (PC)* - 9/10 - Fun and intense. Best Coop game I have ever played. The single player game is short -- but also very enjoyable. It's cool shooting boomers and fighting off hordes.

*F.E.A.R II - Project Origin (PC)* - 7/10 - I am disappointed. The trailer looked cool and the game received some pretty good reviews. The graphics are just so so and the gameplay is formulaic. It's not a bad game, but it doesn't really bring anything new to the table.

*Prototype (PC)* - 8.5/10 - Another very intense, very immersive game. Sometimes it's a little too intense and you are so busy constantly fighting off hordes that it can be difficult to take in the beauty and appreciate the cleverness of the game. I would have given it a 9 except that the difficulty is not as fairly structured as other games like Call of Duty. I have hit a few brick walls that were more like aggravating annoyances than hard fought victories.

 --Jerome


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gbjerke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ *spoilers*_

 

that is not how you rate a game, that is how you spoil the ending and piss people off. You really should edit it or at the very least not post in here ruining any other endings..


----------



## ABathingApe

*Street Fighter 4: 9/10* plays like SF2, Blanka is my boy and they brought him back . Game isn't totally balanced, but it's very close to perfection. Sagat is just brutal with anyone mid tier and higher. Seth with good players is just unstoppable...

*Valkyria Chronicles: 9.5/10* It's an experience, nothing like it. I loved Fire Emblem on gameboy, so this was the next step.

*Killzone 2: 8.5/0* Not as technical as COD, but very fun. It's done very well, very similar to Team Fortress

*Prince of Persia: 8.5* Haven't finished this, but for the most part the game isn't very hard. It's more about flow and the experience.

*Flower : 9.5/10* Really a treat to play, again nothing out there like this title.

 all of these are on PS3


----------



## GUNS

Wipeout HD - 10/10

 I only play online games now as I don't have time to be a completionist any more, so this way I can be tested at games and have fun in short periods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quite old now but definitely the best release since Wipeout 2097, which to this day is still a classic. They managed to bring back a similar feel but with updated and, some of the best graphics I've seen on the PS3. They recently updated the online play to make it even easier to use and to be honest I cannot fault the game what-so-ever, so its gotta be 10/10!

 Soon to get the recent expansion as well which only adds to the game play side.


----------



## dj_mocok

Anno 1404 - 8.5/10


----------



## Suntory_Times

Killzone 2: 10/10 (talk about addictive multiplayer, though public server games can be very laggy on some players [possibly due to lag switchers]).


----------



## Zodduska

Street Fighter IV (PC): 10/10
 I suck so bad though, even with my arcade stick I got like 1 in 20. 
 I'm trying to play as Gouken but losing hope, kinda lame fighting Sagat, Ken, Ryu and Akuma 99% of the time..


----------



## oqvist

seems to be some score bloat going on here but I guess I can´t help with that.

 Tiger woods PGA tour 10 Wii. 10/10. It´s just like the real deal Finally 1:1. 27 courses! tons of play modes incl frisbee golf. Graphics aren´t bad for a wii and it´s sufficient.

 Grand Slam tennis Wii 10/10... Again it´s real tennis! Not as generous in play modes as in PGA 10 but it´s tennis.

 Killzone 2 5/10.... No graphics and sound alone doesn´t make a game. Incredible linear and no real story to drive it. weapons you have used 100 times before and just so generic. Plus it´s a console fps so controls are far from perfect.

 Mirrors edge 9/10. A bit short the only minus really... Amazing visuals, sound, a heroine that has realistic body proportions and brain and gets your heart pumping. No stupid marine or double E broad. The shooting is deliberately crappy. Only game where I preferr it like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 The Witcher I am not trough with just saying it´s an rpg involving some hack and slash. Well worth it but at one point it just got so ridiculous much to do I put it away for a while. And I have hard time going back when I do that.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Killzone 2 5/10.... No graphics and sound alone doesn´t make a game. Incredible linear and no real story to drive it. weapons you have used 100 times before and just so generic. Plus it´s a console fps so controls are far from perfect._

 

The success of games like these is proof that console gamers have no standards.


----------



## PFKMan23

MLB09: The Show


----------



## Suntory_Times

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The success of games like these is proof that console gamers have no standards._

 

Yes, because your opinion is that it is bad it must clearly be a fact.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Suntory_Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, because your opinion is that it is bad it must clearly be a fact._

 

To avoid this type of thing, I probably should have said "my opinion is that the success of games like these is proof that console gamers have no standard" but then it would have lost much of its impact.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mirrors edge 9/10. A bit short the only minus really... Amazing visuals, sound, a heroine that has realistic body proportions and brain and gets your heart pumping. No stupid marine or double E broad. The shooting is deliberately crappy. Only game where I preferr it like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Those Mirror's Edge Time Trials looked far too frustrating for me, where any slight deviation killed your chance for decent rating. It's an interesting game though, as it's hard to pin down to a particular genre.


----------



## MoodySteve

Mass Effect (Xbox 360) - 9.5/10
 I haven't been this immersed in a game since I played through Fallout 3, and it was a far more emotional experience at that. I deducted points for the load times (elevator ride, anyone?) and homogeneous side quests/planets. I really can't wait for the sequel.

 Left 4 Dead (PC) - 9.3/10
 I am seriously addicted to this game - I consider it my first 'next generation' multiplayer experience and it confers real intensity without resorting to cheap gimmicks (cough cough Doom 3). Expert campaign is pleasantly challenging, Versus is a good time as long as the teams are evenly matched, and Survival is great for a quick dose. Points deducted because 4 campaigns isn't enough content.


----------



## GlendaleViper

*King of Fighters XII - 4/10**

 A big asterisk on this one. SNK has produced a gorgeous 2D fighter with a great engine and incredibly fluid controls. IMO, this has the potential to be BETTER than SFIV...

 BUT! Online netcoding is fully broken and unplayable and, other than Vs., there is no incentive to play offline due to horrible CPU AI.

 If (and hopefully when) this gets fixed, Expect a far more positive review. In the meantime, anyone considering purchasing this PLEASE DO NOT. This is a broken game as-is.


----------



## Joelby

Prototype - A preliminary 8/10

 Preliminary meaning I haven't played the game fully through yet. So far, it's great fun with a ridiculous amount of gore and a liberating amount of power in the main character. Like "Hulk - Ultimate Destruction" and "Dead Space" fused together.

 Weaknesses are underwhelming graphics (360 version anyway) and limited side quests. I could see the game getting repetitive but it is definitely worth a play through.


----------



## Zodduska

Huxley Dystopia Closed Beta 2 is... Open. 

 Get a key from Fileplanet, you don't need to be a paying member just login:
Huxley Beta on FilePlanet

 first impression edit: Peer to Peer FPS elements.. with obviously extreme laggy results.


----------



## xtreme4099

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GlendaleViper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*King of Fighters XII - 4/10**

 A big asterisk on this one. SNK has produced a gorgeous 2D fighter with a great engine and incredibly fluid controls. IMO, this has the potential to be BETTER than SFIV...

 BUT! Online netcoding is fully broken and unplayable and, other than Vs., there is no incentive to play offline due to horrible CPU AI.

 If (and hopefully when) this gets fixed, Expect a far more positive review. In the meantime, anyone considering purchasing this PLEASE DO NOT. This is a broken game as-is._

 

Sounds like you need to play Blazblue - gorgeous 2d fighter

BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger Video Game, Review | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


----------



## chadbang

Call of Duty 4: This has to be the best looking game I've ever played.


----------



## GlendaleViper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xtreme4099* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds like you need to play Blazblue - gorgeous 2d fighter_

 

I own it. I need someone to teach me how to not hate it.


----------



## TedwardRoberts

Fallout 3 - 10/10. I'm not going to lie, this game is depressing, especially at high difficulties. It really puts you into the setting in the fact that you can't find money, ammo, medicine etc unless you really go scrounging, and in the beginning, the badies really kick your ass. This is the first game in a while that affected me like this. Putting the game on a lower difficulty, however, snapped me out of it really quick.

 I like the fact that the things you do have real consequences (i.e. just being a good guy gets you jumped by a group of thugs, or somebody might get murdered just because of what you said), and that walking around the Wasteland can actually make you feel endangered. 

 Though there's some things that annoy me (you can't sleep in an owned bed!11) that carried over from Oblivion, I'm still giving this high marks because it evoked an emotional response from me that really made me uneasy.

 Yeah, I know I'm playing this late, but this is the first xbox 360 game I've bought in a year and a half or so.


----------



## melomaniac

FIFA soccer 09 - loads of fun. 9/10 only because some player names and team colors are unlicensed (and they make stuff up instead)


----------



## virometal

I finally made it around to Rome: Total War, and holy moly, it's darn good, the perfect blend of turn based and real time - 10/10. Suddenly upgrading my PC to play Empire Total War, has become a priority.


----------



## Khanate

Fallout 3 : 9/10

 Little buggy or extreme NPC behavior at times.... stayed in rivet city while eating lunch, came back and bumped into a guard.... got shot at and now everyone in town hates me... and my karma is positive!!! I know I shouldn't of stayed after closing hour, but seems a little extreme


----------



## oqvist

Wonder why everyone love Fallout 3? Okay I loved it too but Bethesda have done better before like Morrowind. Fallout 3 is a lot better then Oblivion though.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DJShadow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You need to try it out on Professional mode - infinite rocket launcher makes things just about manageable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I'm just now getting around to Professional mode after finishing up Mercenaries. It is insane! You have to keep a close eye on Sheva or she bites the bullet pretty quickly


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fallout 3 : 9/10

 Little buggy or extreme NPC behavior at times.... stayed in rivet city while eating lunch, came back and bumped into a guard.... got shot at and now everyone in town hates me... and my karma is positive!!! I know I shouldn't of stayed after closing hour, but seems a little extreme_

 

I agree with this. I couldn't do a quest in Megaton because one of the NPC's fell down the stairs and died D:


----------



## tvrboy

Persona 4. 

 Not done, but so far it's 8.5/10.

 The Persona series is the most underrated RPG ever. Especially since Final Fantasy games started forgetting things like character development and plot.


----------



## DJ Mauler

oblivion ps3, I had the game for xbox just got it used for ps3 and Im remembering how fun it is... 

 8/10 slightly buggy but nothing that would irritate me


----------



## Zombie_X

Call of Duty: World at War - Map Pack #3

 Man the new Zombie map is cool in there, but challenging to no end. Any body wanna partner up to help out? Oh I have it for the PS3.


----------



## DJShadow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm just now getting around to Professional mode after finishing up Mercenaries. It is insane! You have to keep a close eye on Sheva or she bites the bullet pretty quickly _

 

It's not too bad until you get to chapter 5-3. Then you begin tearing chunks of hair out. A good tip is to equip the AI with nothing but first aid sprays so Sheva/Chris is less inclined to run off when you need healing. I've become addicted to Mercenaries now, but its a lottery when it comes to finding a partner to get really high scores.

 Can't wait for Modern Warfare 2


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chadbang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Call of Duty 4: This has to be the best looking game I've ever played._

 

Prepare to be shocked.


----------



## melomaniac

well, I still love PGR4, but in the end I spend almost as much time (in the avatar's Master Garaga) playing GEOMETRY WARS. that's a cool game, retro feel, speed, complexity, but it looks dead simple to the spouse... she can't figure out why I would prefer this to a simulation of a remote-control supercar


----------



## kjpmkjp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tvrboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Persona 4. 

 Not done, but so far it's 8.5/10.

 The Persona series is the most underrated RPG ever. Especially since Final Fantasy games started forgetting things like character development and plot._

 

Word. I'm almost finished P4 as well, and man, I'm almost more excited for the second play-through. Assuming it's like P3, and some of the stats (i.e. courage&etc, compendium, maxed link items, and so on) transfer over.


----------



## jjsoviet

Anyone here who loved Dead Space? I have to say, it's one of the best survival-horror games out there. It's a thrilling sci-fi shooter set in a spaceship, where an engineer tries to fix it problems. Turns out that the inhabitants of the said ship are turned into gross Necromorphs, and he must find a way to stop them before they consume him.


----------



## Zombie_X

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone here who loved Dead Space? I have to say, it's one of the best survival-horror games out there. It's a thrilling sci-fi shooter set in a spaceship, where an engineer tries to fix it problems. Turns out that the inhabitants of the said ship are turned into gross Necromorphs, and he must find a way to stop them before they consume him._

 

Yeah that's a great game. I love those Survival Horror games (Resident Evil is still my favorite though). You should try Dark Sector. That's a really good game.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone here who loved Dead Space? I have to say, it's one of the best survival-horror games out there. It's a thrilling sci-fi shooter set in a spaceship, where an engineer tries to fix it problems. Turns out that the inhabitants of the said ship are turned into gross Necromorphs, and he must find a way to stop them before they consume him._

 

TOO DAMN SCARY.

 And the PC controls kinda suck.


----------



## rayk

Team Fortress 2 - 10/10, flawless game.


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_TOO DAMN SCARY.

 And the PC controls kinda suck._

 

DeadSpace has probably the worst mouse code out of any game I've ever played, it's too bad as it seems like a great game. I've been meaning to go back to it with my 360 controller.


----------



## Cousin Patty

i never had a problem with the controls in dead space after turning off vsync in game and forcing it in nvidia control panel.


----------



## coredump

Ghostbusters

 Total Nostalgia. Love it. 9/10

 Egon: "These readings are off the charts...now I'll have to make new charts"


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_TOO DAMN SCARY._

 

I started to play it. The sound and atmosphere freaked me out a bit. There isn't any downtime because it always sounds like something is moving around behind you.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I started to play it. The sound and atmosphere freaked me out a bit. There isn't any downtime because it always sounds like something is moving around behind you._

 

I remember the time when I used my HD 555 to test its accuracy in Dead Space. Well, some random girl just screamed while I'm in the elevator at the bridge section. I jumped like a wimp.


----------



## yepyep_

Team Fortress 2 - 9/10


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cousin Patty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i never had a problem with the controls in dead space after turning off vsync in game and forcing it in nvidia control panel._

 

I'm not as lucky.. oh man, with VSYNC enabled I have no idea how they even let it out the door it was so bad. This is actually a separate issue with incredible mouse lag and sticking, which myself and others assumed was an artifact of the 360 control's analog stick acceleration curve.. Bioshock has a similar problem but not as bad as Deadspace.


----------



## firefly767

l4d - 7/10 fun but not addictive


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Shadow Complex - 9/10 a few bugs but freaking amazing I <3 Metroid type 2d games... soooooooo goood. Well worth 15.

 Fight Night Round 4 - Amazing 9.5/10


----------



## Audio-Omega

Wolfenstein

 8/10


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wonder why everyone love Fallout 3? Okay I loved it too but Bethesda have done better before like Morrowind. Fallout 3 is a lot better then Oblivion though._

 


 Old post, but have to reply what makes fallout 3 so awesome is its immersion. The post-apocalyptic world they created is incredible! And pseudo-'50s atmosphere crowns it all. And DLC Pitt is even more awesome in the atmosphere. Too bad as a game beth screwed up some parts badly though.

 Also if you are PC user, much like in Oblivion the mods are what perfect the game. Add stuff that should have been there in form or another in the first place or make the game richer otherwise, tweak the game otherwise and fix bugs. Without mods the game is indeed quite barebone. Oblivion is almost a wreck without mods, and Fallout 3 is not that good either without some.

 I STILL play Fallout 3. I dont know how many characters I have been through now, but it still seems fresh game when I try to play different characters. When it comes to favourite newer games, Fallout 3 is second bested only by Mass Effect, but latter is quite a different game anyway, a type of game I happen to love best, story driven RPG.


----------



## dj_mocok

I sold my PS2 and then Persona 4 came out. Godd@mn you Atlus. 
 What make things worse my PS3 is not PS2 compatible

 Currently playing Eternal Sonata, but it's getting tedious. So far I havent played a single RPG on PS3 that really impresses me, and that includes Valkyria Chronicles. I am hoping FF 14 will kick butt. When will they release Shin Megami Tensei on PS3? I can't wait to catch demons and watch them in cutscenes in hidef.


----------



## Kirosia

Grandia II (PS2) - Good story, interesting characters and dialogue, MASSIVE slowdown issues. (It's a DC port I believe) I only made it to the third dungeon because the game locked up on me. Apparently it's very common, which means I've no choice but to stop playing.


----------



## Superpredator

Been catching up with older titles: Arcanum with UAP/modernization mods is rather enjoyable, like a mix between the best qualities of FO1,2 and BG2.

 Sin and Punishment on Wii VC is invigorating, and I hate rail/console shooters.


----------



## kjpmkjp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sold my PS2 and then Persona 4 came out. Godd@mn you Atlus. 
 What make things worse my PS3 is not PS2 compatible

 Currently playing Eternal Sonata, but it's getting tedious. So far I havent played a single RPG on PS3 that really impresses me, and that includes Valkyria Chronicles. I am hoping FF 14 will kick butt. When will they release Shin Megami Tensei on PS3? I can't wait to catch demons and watch them in cutscenes in hidef._

 

I think the only "new" game involving SMT is the (re)release of Persona on the PSP, with apparently better graphics. Though there's supposed to be an Atlus game coming to the PS3 soon. Demon Souls, or something to that effect if I'm not mistaken. Maybe it'll be good. Here's hoping?

 On topic: Blaz Blue. Just started today, but this game is loads of fun. It's also freaking gorgeous. I realize all the good combos will take a long time to get down/master, but really, this is a decent pick up and play game. At least for me and the roomy, but we're hooked on fighting games, so maybe that's it. Though does anyone else find Hakumen just a wee bit too overpowered?


----------



## MrOutside

New games suck.
 Some thoughts on bethseda games:
 Daggerfell - 6.5/10. HUGE game; infinite quests. Low replay value because the quests are all the same...
 Morrowind - 9/10. Damn good game, with a fantastic resource of mods (probably one of the best ever). Better graphics than oblivion too... Real immersive.
 Oblivion - 4/10. Just bad. Bad, generic atmosphere. Simplified combat. Levelling is pointless (the game is easier at level 1 than it is at level 60). Mods can fix this but mods should enhance, not "fix" a game. 
 Penumbra - Black Plague: 8.2/10. Really good horror game, probably one of the scariest games on the market. Gets kind of repetative is my only quaff.
 Fallout 3 - 5.2/10 I never thought I'd get bored of seeing a slow motion headshot... This has to be one of the most repetative and boring games on the market. Oblivion with guns and a better atmosphere (more "woo nuclear holocaust!" than "look at our pretty grahpics (which actually suck)"), still sub-par.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrOutside* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fallout 3 - 5.2/10 I never thought I'd get bored of seeing a slow motion headshot... This has to be one of the most repetative and boring games on the market. Oblivion with guns and a better atmosphere (more "woo nuclear holocaust!" than "look at our pretty grahpics (which actually suck)"), still sub-par._


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrOutside* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Better graphics than oblivion too..._

 












  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sold my PS2 and then Persona 4 came out. Godd@mn you Atlus._

 

I picked Persona 4 up yesterday, pretty hard to find but so far it seems worth it. Question for the people who have played it; this is my first SMT and my only complaint is that after 2+ hours into the game I've only had control of my character for maybe 10min or less.. Is it like that for the whole game or what?


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kjpmkjp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the only "new" game involving SMT is the (re)release of Persona on the PSP, with apparently better graphics. Though there's supposed to be an Atlus game coming to the PS3 soon. Demon Souls, or something to that effect if I'm not mistaken. Maybe it'll be good. Here's hoping?

 On topic: Blaz Blue. Just started today, but this game is loads of fun. It's also freaking gorgeous. I realize all the good combos will take a long time to get down/master, but really, this is a decent pick up and play game. At least for me and the roomy, but we're hooked on fighting games, so maybe that's it. Though does anyone else find Hakumen just a wee bit too overpowered?_

 

I didn't know Demon Souls is from Atlus. Demon Souls is probably on my list of next game to play. At the moment it is still selling for high price, I might wait a bit more.

 Talking about RPG games, I find it highly disappointing that most of the console RPGs nowadays are too simplified. I mean, when it was in Playstation 1, they could manage to throw in nice scenes, things to buy, mini games, making you work hard to acquire an item that you actually will appreciate, etc...

 ]How the heck can't they put in better gameplay on a 20GB+ Bluray disc?
 I am playing Eternal Sonata right now but I am starting to get bored already, meh story line, a bit too childish feel, and when you acquire item, it's just another item, and the game is surprisingly monotous and the recycling of monsters is embarassing.

 I mean, cmon, in a Bluray discs, you are giving us same looking monster but in different colour for another level? cmon man. 
 No optional side quests, no mini games, etc...
 I remember when playing old school RPG I used to work my butt off trying to level up just to beat the boss or to save up enough money to get a decent weapon. Nowadays most games don't really offer me any sort of satisfaction.

 I really have high hopes for FF because I know there will be insane cut scenes and great storyline. Well I hope so.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kjpmkjp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the only "new" game involving SMT is the (re)release of Persona on the PSP, with apparently better graphics._

 

Right, the original Persona that was released on the original Playstation not too long after it first came out. While this game was incredibly awesome back then, I'm not sure that I'd want to play it again now. It was a first person dungeon crawler, and in the later levels, there were invisible pits you would fall through, dropping you somewhere in the middle of large, multi-story mazes full of tough random encounters. I'd imagine it would be easier with a FAQ or strat guide, but trying to go at it on your own was a little frustrating toward the end. You had to pull out a piece of paper and draw maps to label where the invisible pits were.

 I think Persona: Eternal Punishment was the best release in the series. I'd highly recommend playing that over the original re-release. I really wish Atlus would give us some sort of release of Persona: Original Sin. There was actually a fan translation years in the making: Persona 2: Innocent Sin translation blog


----------



## clarinetman

GTA 4. 10/5. I have never played a better game. The way it plays along with the storyline makes it very addicting.


----------



## MrOutside

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_









_

 








 Is there a problem? The key to good graphics is you don't notice the graphics when you are playing. Admitedly there are low-polygon models (generally a non-issue apart from mountains up close) in morrowind, which can be fixed to oblivion standards by smoothing (which is what bethseda did beause they all look like hills in oblivion). The problem with oblivions graphics is theyre a. blurry (bloom!) and b. affect the game in a negative way. Look how shiny those interiors are. I don't know about you but I have never seen an interior that shiny.
 Oblivion is fine if you can get over the simplified gameplay, the "omg im so pretty" graphics which kicks immersion in the coinpurse, the fast travel function, having cities as an interior cell (wat).
 Oblivion is The Elder Scrolls for the person who plays the game just to play the game and not "experience" the game. But oh wait, Morrowind's storyline and levelling system are superior to oblivions. D'oh!

 The morrowind posted is clearly modded, but mods for oblivion dont fix the SHINY SHINY nor the bland atmosphere which is way to homogeneous for a fantasy "world" (island). I'll stick with the older, better game; the game made when graphics weren't a way to cut-cheap on the story, immersion, imagination and HEART of a game.

 Don't get me started on fallout 3.


----------



## yukihiro

I've been playing Animal Crossing: Wild World lately. I played it pretty often a couple years ago, but slowly stopped. I recently picked it up again and it's great. Probably an 7-8/10. It gives you something to do when you're bored. There's just something addicting about doing repetitive fishing, bug catching, fruit plucking, fossil digging, building "relationships" with your neighbors, collecting, etc. I know it sounds stupid, but it's pretty cool. Plus, it's good for all ages. I know one of my mom's friends used to play it.


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrOutside* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






 Is there a problem?_

 

I'm not saying Oblivion is a better game but I'm pretty sure you are in the minority in the opinion that Morrowind has better graphics. I don't like the overly shiny surfaces in oblivion either and I think the NPC animation is horrid (this is one of the things I hate most about Fallout 3) but I disagree with your statement "The key to good graphics is that you don't notice the graphics when you are playing" Do you agree that by that standard Crysis does not have good graphics? Personally, I notice maxed out Crysis graphics quite a bit.

 here's a better Oblivion screenshot to compare to your Morrowind shot.





 here's another of Morrowind


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


 I picked Persona 4 up yesterday, pretty hard to find but so far it seems worth it. Question for the people who have played it; this is my first SMT and my only complaint is that after 2+ hours into the game I've only had control of my character for maybe 10min or less.. Is it like that for the whole game or what? 
 

No, the game intro is just really long. The game does focus heavily on plot, so expect stretches of time (particularly after boss battles) of just talking/wandering around.


----------



## Zodduska

I finally got to the part in P4 yesterday where it was like "ok now you can do whatever you want" then ended up getting my ass handed to me in the castle by some big ass knight, lost all the progress I had made since entering.. pretty frustrating but at least I'll be prepared next time.


----------



## Kirosia

One of the things you learn playing any SMT game is to save often. P4 is actually the easiest, the other games (particularly Nocturne and DDS) are built upon incredibly unfair combat, cheap deaths, and giant repetitive trial-and-error dungeons.


----------



## jjsoviet

Anyone here able to max out Crysis and Warhead in their rigs? I'm envious of people who can enjoy the game in its best graphics settings...


----------



## Zodduska

^Yeah, I play Crysis at 1920x1200 all Very High with 4xFSAA and get about 30-40fps.. I don't have warhead though, but Crysis is breathtaking IMHO.

 My system isn't really cutting edge anymore except the videocard:
 Windows 7
 abit IP35-Pro
 Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz
 4GB OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066 @ 800Mhz
 EVGA GTX 295 @ 670x1444x1188
 WD 300GB VelociRaptor


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^Yeah, I play Crysis at 1920x1200 all Very High with 4xFSAA and get about 30-40fps.. I don't have warhead though, but Crysis is breathtaking IMHO.

 My system isn't really cutting edge anymore except the videocard:
 Windows 7
 abit IP35-Pro
 Q6600 @ 3.2Ghz
 4GB OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066 @ 800Mhz
 EVGA GTX 295 @ 670x1444x1188
 WD 300GB VelociRaptor_

 


 You just made me very sad face. Your rig is a BEAST.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


 The morrowind posted is clearly modded, but mods for oblivion dont fix the SHINY SHINY nor the bland atmosphere which is way to homogeneous for a fantasy "world" (island). I'll stick with the older, better game; the game made when graphics weren't a way to cut-cheap on the story, immersion, imagination and HEART of a game. 
 


 Oblivions SHINY SHINY is the result of overblown HDR settings, which CAN be tweaked from Oblivion.ini. (not the one in game folder but in the Documents folders.) It can be adjusted to look much more realistic and do what HDR is supposed to do, adjust the way how eyes react to brightness and glare changes dynamically. Morrowind has much better story and better world, but its gameplay is quite crap. Throw-a-dice combat does not really fit FPS perspective, it makes the fighting really annoying. In any case, there is no question that Morrowind is superior game, but graphically Oblivion crushes it in both effects, polycount and overall believable look.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone here able to max out Crysis and Warhead in their rigs? I'm envious of people who can enjoy the game in its best graphics settings..._

 

I can too, except I drop the FSAA to get bit more smoothness and disable Motion Blur because it plainly sucks. LCD monitors own motionblur effect is enough.


 Intel E8200 @ 3,4Ghz
 MSI P35 mobo
 2gb 1066Mhz DDR2 Kingston HyperX ram (soon 3gb)
 ATI HD4890


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jjsoviet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You just made me very sad face. Your rig is a BEAST._

 

Sorry.


----------



## MrOutside

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oblivions SHINY SHINY is the result of overblown HDR settings, which CAN be tweaked from Oblivion.ini. (not the one in game folder but in the Documents folders.) It can be adjusted to look much more realistic and do what HDR is supposed to do, adjust the way how eyes react to brightness and glare changes dynamically. Morrowind has much better story and better world, but its gameplay is quite crap. Throw-a-dice combat does not really fit FPS perspective, it makes the fighting really annoying. In any case, there is no question that Morrowind is superior game, but graphically Oblivion crushes it in both effects, polycount and overall believable look._

 

Oblivion still looks artificial if you reduce the HDR lighting options as well as the DX9 full bloom (and looks fairly poor without the bloom). Call it a matter of taste, but I think morrowind still looks a lot better. In screenshots, oblivion has a clear upper hand, but the graphics dont immerse you into a unique world like they do in morrowind IMO.

 As for crysis, I can run it full and get ~55 fps, and its indeed very very good to see fluid. It's a shame the game is so bad because the leaves (among other things) look so real. You can hardly compare the realism from crysis to the barbie-doll looks of oblivion IMO. Crysis is good hope for me that I can expect games to at least look amazing without resorting to shinyshiny like oblivion. Crysis' graphics enhance the game, they dont make it look bad like oblivion's graphics do

 I'd like to go on about how I think oblivion is ugly because it tries too hard to be "pretty", but I suspect no one will believe that this is my opinion. Thats the way things seem on this site at least.

 Morrowind's engine is just more powerful (in terms of what you can do), and oblivions weakness in this regard pays a large part in undermining the game (ignoring world and levelling issues).
 As a side note, do Bethesda even play their games? TBH I have not seen them do a decent levelling system ever - including morrowind. If you start a fighter, you end up a better mage than what you would if you started a mage. I mean, what is this? (again, fixable by mods, but I just figured it was worth mentioning).


----------



## esco

Been playing Batman: Arkham Asylum, amazing game. The fighting system is one of the most fluid ones I've ever experienced. In a fight against a group, if someone is trying to kick you from behind, you can counter his move by shifting to the side, grabbing the leg, and then breaking it. Another example is catching a punch, grabbing the head, and then kneeing his face.

 It's the Batman game I've always wanted to play.


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrOutside* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As for crysis, I can run it full and get ~55 fps_

 

 Nice, what are your specs?
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrOutside* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd like to go on about how I think oblivion is ugly because it tries too hard to be "pretty", but I suspect no one will believe that this is my opinion. Thats the way things seem on this site at least._

 

I don't think anyone doubts that it's your opinion but to state it as fact could come off as trolling because it's counter to what most others have observed.. from what you've said about it seems like more a matter of personal taste than any kind of objective assessment.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrOutside* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As a side note, do Bethesda even play their games? TBH I have not seen them do a decent levelling system ever - including morrowind. If you start a fighter, you end up a better mage than what you would if you started a mage. I mean, what is this? (again, fixable by mods, but I just figured it was worth mentioning)._

 

The leveling really sucks, the thing I hated most about leveling in Oblivion was how everyone else in the world kept pace which kinda nullifies the player's level.. I think this was one of the first things modded but I never tried any, I've been meaning to go back and try the game with some great mods but it seems a somewhat overwhelming prospect.


 _________
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *esco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Been playing Batman: Arkham Asylum, amazing game. The fighting system is one of the most fluid ones I've ever experienced. In a fight against a group, if someone is trying to kick you from behind, you can counter his move by shifting to the side, grabbing the leg, and then breaking it. Another example is catching a punch, grabbing the head, and then kneeing his face.

 It's the Batman game I've always wanted to play._

 

Agreed.. judging the by the demo and what I've heard so far it's one of the best games of 2009 and probably the best licensed / superhero game ever.. I can't wait for this to come to PC.


----------



## joincoolkidclub

Dinotopia: The Timestone Pirates 
 Lego Star Wars 

 Both GBA of course.


----------



## melomaniac

I suck at them all, so I shouldn't be allowed to rate them. but I rate my enjoyment of Lost Planet and Bioshock at 10/10


----------



## feh1325

call of duty world at war: 7/10
 my friend and i like playing co op games. running out of games, however
 we beat the co op campaign in a day
 there were some pretty unique parts, but it doesn't make it too special

 rainbow six vegas: 8/10
 i loved the single player campaign, will totally play through it again.
 knocking it down because co op and terrorist hunt has some problems

 rainbox six vegas 2: 9/10
 improved graphics, better weapons management, wayy improved co op
 more of the same single player campaign that i liked in the first one

 splosion man: 9/10
 50 levels of insanity. you'll be pissing your pants and want to chuck your controller at your tv. totally worth it.


----------



## Gamerphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feh1325* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_rainbox six vegas 2: 9/10
 improved graphics, better weapons management, wayy improved co op
 more of the same single player campaign that i liked in the first one_

 

I was actually pretty good online player in the first few months after its release - first Rainbow game in years I really got sucked into a lot - 8/10. Love the weapons and custom stuff but as all YBC*** games the bugs where there and it never have worked quite like intended.


----------



## catscratch

Don't know about the whole game rating thing. But I've been playing Street Fighter 4 for a few days now (PS3). It's very rare that I pick up a game nowadays. Last time I played was a year ago or so when Soul Calibur 4 came out. I loved that game, it fixed so many issues with SC3 and rebalanced things nicely, going back to more of an SC2 feel. But SF4 is a very different animal. Way faster, moves have startup animations in the 3-12 frame range mostly as opposed to SC4's slower 11-30 frames. Move buffering is way different and timing in general has to be far more precise. There is a higher skill cap when it comes to twich skill. But at the same time I feel that SC4 was the deeper game - mixups were a bigger part of the game and there were a lot more options. Interestingly, while SC4 had the enormous super-saturated movelists that were unique for every character, not all of the moves were viable, and many were situational and a few outright useless. SF4 has much, much smaller movelists but more of those moves are viable, so in the end usable movelists are actually pretty similar. Spacing and ring control worked differently in 3D, of course it it's not that in 2D spacing isn't any less important but SC4 had more options. So to me SC4 is like chess at a million miles an hour - very complex but when twitch skill maxes out it's purely a mental game. But SF4 is checkers at 10 million miles an hour - it's much harder to max out twitch skill but the mental game is a bit more shallow. This doesn't mean, however, that one game is better than the other, they're just different.

 Still this is the first time I've touched the SF series in about 12 years. So I don't really know what's what yet. I will mess around some more but I don't know how much I'll get into it.

 Graphically SF4 kinda sucks IMO, the colors are pretty and there's lots of special effects but character models are blocky, and what's up with the horribly distended legs on some characters? SC4 looks like it's 5 years ahead of SF4 graphically, and the animations are superb. But graphics don't really matter to me that much. I played Quake with r_picmip 5 (if you never played this means nothing to you) and everything turned off, so it looked like it could run on a calculator.

 Oh, and I love Bison's (and Guile's) epic scowl. He looks like he could stare down a mountain.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 


 Don't wury, its k.


----------



## feh1325

i guess i'll shortly review other games i've played recently

 mass effect: 7/10
 i'm not much of an rpg guy, but i enjoyed the one and a half runthroughs of this game (the first time, i didn't bother with the dialogue picking and side missions and the second time i played the super nice guy...both runthroughs involved using the shotgun almost exclusively). if the weapons, armor, and upgrade management system was better, i would have given it at least an 8. also, it was awesome that i could make my character look almost exactly like one of my friends.

 gears of war: 8/10
 gears of war 2: 9/10
 i wish the graphics weren't so dark, especially in the first game. the storyline still confuses me but i don't think i'm missing out on too much. the gunplay is fun, especially co op. i guess i'm biased towards these games, especially the second one because i initially wanted an xbox just so i could shoot guns at waves and waves of dudes. i wish my xbox hard drive wasn't messed up so i could play painkiller. oh, and headshots are really satisfying in this game.

 battlefield bad company: 2/10
 okay, maybe i'm spoiled from the current generation fps of auto-regenerating health or the controls feel a bit off to me. maybe i just suck at this game because i die a lot, but it frustrates the hell out of me.

 call of duty modern warfare: 8/10
 too brief, but thats good because it isn't watered down. this game is really worth picking up, and this is coming from someone who doesn't play xbox live. can't wait for the sequel.

 halo 2: 8/10
 halo 3: 7/10
 i just deleted a really long paragraph about my opinions about these games. i don't know, the first halo, four years ago, brought my attention to gaming and these two games don't quite deliver. to me the graphics are weird in these two games, too.

 bioshock: 6/10
 so i played through this game when i was recovering from surgery. i think this game is overhyped and a lot shallower than advertised. (yes, i saved all the little sisters)

 prince of persia: 7/10
 the first half hour of this game is really fun, seeing the prince swing and jump around, but it gets a bit tiresome doing all the platforming twice. i only bought this game because it was cheap and i really enjoyed sands of time. "rent" this one.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrOutside* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oblivion still looks artificial if you reduce the HDR lighting options as well as the DX9 full bloom (and looks fairly poor without the bloom). Call it a matter of taste, but I think morrowind still looks a lot better. In screenshots, oblivion has a clear upper hand, but the graphics dont immerse you into a unique world like they do in morrowind IMO._

 




 I do see where you are coming from. Oblivion IS a prime example of next-gen (today-gen that is) graphics done wrong, everything is overdone just for the hell of it. But I still prefer that to Morrowinds static lighting without shades and life.

 This conversation reminded me of this VGCats comic, and they hitted the nail.
VG Cats - The world ends with Update, If you want to enjoy life, expand your Update.


----------



## TopPop

Resistance: Retribution for PSP... HOLYCRAP/10!

 I'm only a couple of hours into this game, but I can already tell that it really is fantastic. Sony nailed the PSP controls on this one! Great graphics, great sound, and decent story line. What's not to like?

 No PSP flaming, thank you.


----------



## iriverdude

I can't stand the music to street fighter IV.


----------



## Planar_head

Need For Speed Shift DEMO

 7.9/10

 Coming from a sim game and playing this game is sobering. NFS is a great game to mess around in, but it's not a sim, despite the developer's roots in simming.


----------



## DeusEx

Revisited UT3. Still think it was a knock-off of UT04. Albeit Suspense VCTF is quite addicting..


----------



## Gatto

Halo ODSTs

 All I can say is it's made beautifully and it isn't letting me down in the least. I had high expectations and this game has beaten them, it looks beautiful, the music is beautiful, the combat is a lot of fun, the story is great. Second on the halo list only to halo 1. 

 10/10


----------



## Superchunk

Batman Arkham Asylum 10/10 
 Great game! quite possibly the greatest super hero game yet!


----------



## MoodySteve

Revisited Left 4 Dead's brand new 'Crash Course' campaign on expert...it's good, and probably the most challenging finale yet.

 Looking forward to giving versus a try on it.

 Still a 9 or 9.5 for me.


----------



## coredump

*Sid Meier's Railroads!*

 Addicting and fun but with limiting appeal. There isn't much to do after I meet all the requirements of the map. I suppose multi-player would add something extra. 7/10

*The Secret of Monkey Island Special Edition*

 I never played the original and I'm not sure what to think of this one. I'm sure I would have loved it when I was 14. I haven't gotten far enough to rate it yet.

*Prince of Persia*

 Don't care for it much. I'm not a big fan of platformers. 5/10

*Uncharted: Drake's Fortune*

 Just starting this one. So far it seems ok


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superchunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Batman Arkham Asylum 10/10 
 Great game! quite possibly the greatest Super hero yet!_

 

I'm playing this as soon as I have time...how long's the gameplay?


----------



## kjpmkjp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One of the things you learn playing any SMT game is to save often. P4 is actually the easiest, the other games (particularly Nocturne and DDS) are built upon incredibly unfair combat, cheap deaths, and giant repetitive trial-and-error dungeons._

 

Out of curiosity, when does this kick in during DDS(1)? I just started a few days ago, and it doesn't seem all that challenging. I will agree that compared to P4 (which I might add was pretty easy), it is more difficult. Hell, the fact alone that your MC can 'die' during combat is helpful enough.

 As mentioned above: Digital Devil Saga. So far, 8/10. Given that I love the social-sim aspect of his other games, I didn't rate this one as highly. However, that aside, the game itself is tremendous. The story, while slow so far, is quite compelling, and fairly well written. Gameplay is great, just what I'd expect from a MegaTen game. Though I don't see the benefits of transforming in to Human Form yet, perhaps it'll become more useful later.

 I'm also on and offing DW: Gundam II. It's entertaining from an otaku standpoint, but I couldn't easily recommend this game to anyone. I got it for cheap, and knew what I was getting into, so "Oh well". Keeps me busy, and has so much replay value.


----------



## dj_mocok

You guys should play Demon's Soul (PS3) - there is no such thing as "save the game first just in case".

 No save feature, so if you screw up, you screw up. Everything is autosaved in almost real time.


----------



## Gamerphile

America's Army 3: Still some bugs in 3.06 but at least its playable by now most of the time - if they get that sorted and add some more of the promised content before to long I'd guess most would move from AA2 to 3 before Santa comes to town. All the training sessions are both better, more realistic and longer for the most part without being too boring with to much unusable theory in the game aspect there was in some AA2 classes. There are only 5 maps as of now however of which most are not really A grade work but at least they got several modes like VIP, defend and secure, carryable object etc.
 As an realism game I'd give it 7/10 within its limits and maybe 8-9 when they fix the last few big bugs and add the first additional maps and MOS's etc.
 9/10 for potential how ever - the first dev. team clearly didn't care enough by the look of the initial bug list (by now after 6 patches its just about where other reasonable commercial games are at on gold/launch) and few things are are not polished enough graphically etc..

 Just downloaded ARMA 2 (via steam of course - small developer teams with good products need their money!) someone save my soul...


----------



## Meliboeus

I've just tried Risen demo for pc...i have almost quit computer gaming except for some good, long single player RPGs, the last one i finished was Gothic 3, so i think i will give Risen a go...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I've been playing *Bubble Bobble Neo* and *Bust a Move Live* on Xbox Arcade. Good old Taito adds just enough to these series to keep them going and rekindle the love I have for them. I do find my attention span seems to wane after about 60-70 levels of Bubble Bobble Neo, but I've been able to get through all 100 on occasion. I really wish they had Live multiplayer though, it seems like such an over-site not to have it. *7/10*


----------



## dj_mocok

i am also playing aion.


----------



## apatN

Currently playing:
 Anno 1404: Great game. Can recommend to anyone.
 Far Cry 2: Don't play it much. I feel the world is way too big and the missions are a lot alike.
 Wolfenstein 2009: Started with this game but haven't installed it after I got W7. It's a fun game but nothing more.


----------



## Squirsier

Bought myself an Xbox 360 about 3 months ago and began playing the games I missed since 2006. Finished Prince of Persia, Half Life 2 Orange Box, BioShock (loved that one) and now...

 ...am playing Gears of War. 9.5/10


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys should play Demon's Soul (PS3) - there is no such thing as "save the game first just in case".

 No save feature, so if you screw up, you screw up. Everything is autosaved in almost real time._

 

US release is finally here thanks to Altus. Sony apparently figured that it's too niche (read: difficult) for US audiences.

*Demon's Souls* (FROM Software) is definitely a must try for PS3 owners and gamers who complain that "consoles dumb down the gaming experience". It's a rather unique action RPG with great combat mechanics, absurdly difficultly level, and an impressively immersive world. On the downside, it can be a controller breaker. It's entirely possible to play for a couple of hours and get nothing out of it except for insight into level design and a bit of hard won skill. Very different from the Monty Haul design of most action RPGs.


----------



## Superchunk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm playing this as soon as I have time...how long's the gameplay?_

 


 I'm at 60% through the game at 12hours. I'm guessing to finish the game with solving all the Riddlers Riddles will take 17-20 hours.


----------



## demoNMaCHiN3

can't wait to get uncharted 2! one of the highest rated games for the ps3 right now: Uncharted 2: Among Thieves (ps3) reviews at Metacritic.com


----------



## oqvist

The bought console press is generally very good at hyping triple A titles. But playing uncharted I can´t see how it can fail from what I have seen so far.

 Last game I played? I can´t say I finished Mad World so it has to be Tiger Woods PGA tour 10... 10/10 it doesn´t get much better without going real. 27 tracks, superb controls with motionplus they capture it quite well. Tons of extra mods frisbee golf and the likes as well. Very non EA in term of amount of content.


----------



## esco

NBA 2K10, love the My Player mode


----------



## Infoseeker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_US release is finally here thanks to Altus. Sony apparently figured that it's too niche (read: difficult) for US audiences.

*Demon's Souls* (FROM Software) is definitely a must try for PS3 owners and gamers who complain that "consoles dumb down the gaming experience". It's a rather unique action RPG with great combat mechanics, absurdly difficultly level, and an impressively immersive world. On the downside, it can be a controller breaker. It's entirely possible to play for a couple of hours and get nothing out of it except for insight into level design and a bit of hard won skill. Very different from the Monty Haul design of most action RPGs._

 

^same game. And agreeing with him. Would recommend it to anyone. I finished my first play-through and am continuing a New Game+. Great replay value. Awesome game.


----------



## revolink24

Batman: Arkham Asylum: 9/10
 Left 4 Dead: 7.5/10
 Crysis: Warhead: 8.5/10
 Age of Empires II (always playing this one): 9.5/10
 Far Cry 2: 6.5/10
 Sins of a Solar Empire: 8.5/10


----------



## nhancakes

ncaa football 08 -8


----------



## wantmyf1

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves- 9/10

 I'd give it a ten, but then what if something better does come along? Though it would have to be mind-blowing to beat Uncharted 2!!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Playing through *Dirt 2* at the moment. The game is very fun and addictive, just like the first one. However, as some reviews mentioned, it's not quite as good as the first one. There was quite a bit of effort put into the presentation, to give it that MTV extreme kinda feel, but the game itself lost a few different types of races (including my favorite, Hillclimb) and a couple vehicle classes. 

 There were some gains, as the variety of vehicles for use in the available races has expanded, there are quite a few more liveries, and the vehicle interiors are pretty sweet. 

 I'm hoping that there's some good DLC for this one, as the original didn't have any at all. 

*8/10*


----------



## Planar_head

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Playing through *Dirt 2* at the moment. The game is very fun and addictive, just like the first one. However, as some reviews mentioned, it's not quite as good as the first one. There was quite a bit of effort put into the presentation, to give it that MTV extreme kinda feel, but the game itself lost a few different types of races (including my favorite, Hillclimb) and a couple vehicle classes. 

 There were some gains, as the variety of vehicles for use in the available races has expanded, there are quite a few more liveries, and the vehicle interiors are pretty sweet. 

 I'm hoping that there's some good DLC for this one, as the original didn't have any at all. 

*8/10*_

 

Any sim factor to it?


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Planar_head* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any sim factor to it?_

 

It's right in the same vein as GRID. I'd consider it more of an arcade racer than a sim. I feel that every iteration of the Colin McRae series (Dirt's precursor) becomes more arcadey and accessible. Dirt 2 is taking it a bit too far; borrowing bits from PGR and NFS when it was plenty good on its own. 

 You can set your co-driver to speak "technical", and damage will kill your car unless you drive the way you're supposed to (or turn it off in the options), but that's about as sim-like as it gets.


----------



## feh1325

dead space: 7/10
 i don't think game is necessarily scary. a dude might jump out in front of you or the lights might flicker, but that's just startling and surprising. i need more atmosphere, character depth, and immersion for the whole horror part of this "survival horror" game.
 i do, however, really like the inventory and item system here. not too little, not too much.

 Resident Evil 5: 8/10
 okay, i'm only about 2/3 done with this game. yes, i'm playing it with a friend so i'm not annoyed by the computer controlled sidekick. again, this really isn't a survival horror game either; i'm scared of the chainsaw guy only because i know that its game over if i stand around too long.
 but my major complaint about the game is not the hilarious dialogue or poor facial animation, but the inventory system. how is it that a green herb takes up as much space as rocket launcher? i really liked the attache case in RE4 and thought capcom would be smart enough to keep that.

 however, this game is pretty decent, especially at the price and condition i got it at. the graphics are some of the best i've seen in a game and i'm playing it split screen on a cheap monitor i got at target.

 halo 3 odst: 9/10
 a halo game without the flood is all i've wanted ever since i replayed "assault on the control room" countless times on the first halo. i would have given this game a 9.5 or something approaching the impossible 10/10 if it could support more people locally on firefight.


----------



## Suntory_Times

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Halo ODSTs

 All I can say is it's made beautifully and it isn't letting me down in the least. I had high expectations and this game has beaten them, it looks beautiful, the music is beautiful, the combat is a lot of fun, the story is great. Second on the halo list only to halo 1. 

 10/10_

 

I've never understood the buzz the Halo games got (aside from the first), as the 'sequals' seem to be just rehashes with little added. The story is okay and the game play descent, but the graphics to me are averahe and I dislike how the gun is always so still, no matter if your running or walking etc.

 Anyway, playing:
 Gears of War 2 (again)
 Killzone 2 (Still playing multiplayer all the time, I should probably start the single player some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

 Looking at buying uncharted 2, but shall wait for the price to fall a bit,a nd also awaiting Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Meliboeus

Played and completed S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl, great blend of action fps and rpg, 8.5/10 for repetitive ( and bugged ) side quests...


----------



## miloxo

Minesweeper: 6/10

 Quite boring, but good enough to kill some time


----------



## craiglester

Supreme Commander - 8.5 Still playing after 3 years, It's a keeper


----------



## sup?

risen: 9.0
 A very nice RPG, not been any good third-person rpg's for the PC for a while. 
 Interesting combat system, many find it too hard, but i am far more satisfied playing a game with a high difficulty. the storyline is good, and the game can really suck you in. Oh, and theres lots of 'choice and concequence' giving it a great replay value. Would have been 10/10 if not for a few minor bugs, and some rather unfortunate team-ups among the monsters, where you cant avoid and have to win by brute force


----------



## Gatto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Suntory_Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've never understood the buzz the Halo games got (aside from the first), as the 'sequals' seem to be just rehashes with little added. The story is okay and the game play descent, but the graphics to me are averahe and I dislike how the gun is always so still, no matter if your running or walking etc.

 Anyway, playing:
 Gears of War 2 (again)
 Killzone 2 (Still playing multiplayer all the time, I should probably start the single player some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

 Looking at buying uncharted 2, but shall wait for the price to fall a bit,a nd also awaiting Modern Warfare 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm just a big fan of the entire halo world, there is a lot more to it then just the games.


----------



## TheAudioDude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Suntory_Times* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've never understood the buzz the Halo games got (aside from the first), as the 'sequals' seem to be just rehashes with little added. The story is okay and the game play descent, but the graphics to me are averahe and I dislike how the gun is always so still, no matter if your running or walking etc._

 

The first Halo was freaking great. I remember spending hours with my friends dropping grenades under the Warthog just to see how far we could launch it... at the time it was released there wasn't anything even close to the level of playability. I could never get into the single-player of Halo 2 though, but I loved the multiplayer.

 I'm in the middle of Ninja Gaiden 2 and I love it. It's nice having really hard games nowadays that take a long time to finish. I don't know if it's just me, but it seems like every new game is completely focused on multiplayer. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for that. I love CoD4. But what happened to the times when Nintendo and Sega were kings? You could play those games by yourself for months and still be entertained. Now it seems like single-player is just an afterthought. Maybe I don't have the same attraction to games as I used to, but this seems like the current trend.

 That's why I'm a little apprehensive about buying new games; I almost always buy used now. I can't justify spending $60 on a game that I'll get bored of after a few weeks. When I think about NES games, sure, they were really expensive. But I must have spent hundreds of hours playing SMB3, and I still play it from time to time and it still feels like I'm playing it for the first time. I just don't get that feeling anymore with recent games.


----------



## kjpmkjp

Fallout 3: GOTY Edition

 I loved Fallout 3 (being a big fan of Bethesda, and many games they've put out) when I first got it, but since it didn't have enough replay value (and I could get back everything but $5 by returning it), I sold it and decided to wait for the GOTY edition. It's still just as awesome, with the audio quirks slightly (ever so slightly) fixed, and very much worth the same price I payed for the original (more so, thanks to the 5 pieces of DLC added on). My only complaint is that this game needs more Liam Neeson. Lots more. It could be made ten times better if every NPC was voiced by him. Seriously, nothing would be better than listening to Liam Neeson talk to Liam Neeson about how he just got raided by a band of Liam Neesons.

 And please, no bashing of Fallout. I get that some people don't like it, I just happen to love the style (yes, I know it's no Morrowind).


----------



## oqvist

Morrowind I got insanely addicted to that. Mainly because I had no idea what I through myself into. It looked like a fps and since reading the manual is booring I tried to play it like that. Took quite a while before I figured out that my weapons actually was degraded and you don´t do much harm until you level up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got one with that game world had to do and see everything... Most good rpgs are like that though just have to do this...

 I finished Mass Effect yesterday and I must say it was a bit of a disappointment after KOTOR. the worlds was as sterile as always, looting and echonomics totally uninteresting. Main story the only intersting quests available so I was done in 24 hours. Which is nothing when we talk rpgs. It´s still a very good game by most standards.

 I am not at chapter 12 in Uncharted 2. I played the prequel and loved it to death... Second is just fan service it´s the same with extra everything. It´s probably the most perfect game I ever played. Graphics are no Crysis but the environments are so well done you are still feeling the same aww when you look around. Environments are more varied too. It have a perfect tempo which I have only seen matched in Resident Evil 4. It never ever get tedious or booring. The characters, dialogue and voice acting are probably the best I ever seen in a video game and that says a lot going from just recently been playing Mass Effect. Bioware is well known for their character development for very good reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## coredump

Dragon Age: Origins - Character Creater

 Ok , it's just a character creater but it's fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else excited for the full release in 2 days? I'm getting the Steam digital deluxe version.

 Left4Dead

 This sat on the shelf for a long time but now I'm playing it again with the custom campaigns. Who needs L4D2? 9/10


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coredump* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dragon Age: Origins - Character Creater

 Ok , it's just a character creater but it's fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else excited for the full release in 2 days? I'm getting the Steam digital deluxe version.

 Left4Dead

 This sat on the shelf for a long time but now I'm playing it again with the custom campaigns. Who needs L4D2? 9/10_

 

Meeee! Any idea if you can use the characters created with it for the retail box version? I would have preordered from steam but its 15+ gigs..


----------



## Gamerphile

Not nearly done but if you want a very delicate experince try the new batman - its like splinter Cell etc. just pumped on all sides, gameplay, story, graphics and audio quality. And with that batman x-factor


----------



## mattcalf

COD 2, on the school network against peers.
 So much more fun killing people you know.
 If I must, 9/10


----------



## r1n7r4h

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coredump* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dragon Age: Origins - Character Creater

 Ok , it's just a character creater but it's fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else excited for the full release in 2 days? I'm getting the Steam digital deluxe version._

 






 Pre-loading the deluxe edition from Steam as I type this. 20% in 2hrs on this crippled college network.


----------



## apatN

Borderlands - 8


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

*Forza 3* - Car models are greatly improved, environments are about the same and a few new upgrades, cars and tracks thrown in the mix. If you love sim racing, pick it up. If you weren't crazy about Forza 2, there's nothing here that really ups the ante imho. 

*8/10*


----------



## coredump

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Meeee! Any idea if you can use the characters created with it for the retail box version? I would have preordered from steam but its 15+ gigs.._

 

I doubt it but you never know. I think it took about 2 days for it to download for me. I had to stop it a few times because it was bogging down the network.

 I'm playing Dragon Age Journeys which is the EA flash game. I'd have to give it an 7/10. It's not too bad for a free flash game.


----------



## Zodduska

I found the files so I think it would probably just be a matter of copying them over. Here's my jesusesque warrior: Sprache auswÃ¤hlen | BioWare Social Network


----------



## ruknd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Forza 3* - Car models are greatly improved, environments are about the same and a few new upgrades, cars and tracks thrown in the mix. If you love sim racing, pick it up. If you weren't crazy about Forza 2, there's nothing here that really ups the ante imho. 

*8/10*_

 

That is just an amazing series...and add the XBox wheel it is sick.


----------



## Sorry About Your Wallet

Batman: Arkham Asylum 9/10. Awesome fighting, just wished there were more diverse enemies.


----------



## FallenAngel

I really liked STALKER, though put it down.

 Back to CS:S (10/10) and Diablo2 LOD (9/10 - evil evil game)


----------



## oqvist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruknd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is just an amazing series...and add the XBox wheel it is sick._

 

MS Xbox 360 wheel 2/10...

 I will not be able to run Forza 3 until mid december. My Turbo S order got delayed. 

 Though Uncharted 2 obvious 10/10. Best action/adventure game ever made bar none.

 Dragon Age on it´s way too.


----------



## J W

Rome Total War 10/10.

 Still playing it, but only because I'm diverting spare cash to other hobbies. I'd be all over Empire Total War if I could afford the quad core and what not that goes with it.


----------



## Aynjell

World of Warcraft - Addicting, fun, and helps me save money by wasting my time so I don't go out spending money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 7/10
 Assault on Dark Athena - Good, but it's tiring. Probably won't finish it for a while. 6/10
 World of Goo - For when I can't play other stuff, very good game, one of the best in recent history. 9/10


----------



## Zodduska

I was able to import my character to the PC version Dragon Age: Origins. I'm about 4 hours in so far it is unbelievably epic! 11/10! So glad I'm taking Thursday off to tear through a big chunk of it.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was able to import my character to the PC version Dragon Age: Origins. I'm about 4 hours in so far it is unbelievably epic! 11/10! So glad I'm taking Thursday off to tear through a big chunk of it._

 


 I just pre-ordered L4D2 otherwise I'd be all over this.


----------



## FalconP

Not a game that I'm currently playing, but one episode of Telltale's Wallace and Gromit game series is available free for one week. I rate this episode 7/10: great puzzles in a beautiful environment with a host of charming (but stereotypic) characters. Shame that the game has some glaring bugs.


----------



## captainzoli

Picked up Torchlight this past week. It's a diablo clone from some of the makers of games like Diablo, Diablo 2, Hellgate: London, Mythos and Fate. It's good for a single player dungeon crawler firmly in the mold of Diablo, with some of the pet functionality of Fate. I'd give it a 4 out of 5, due to it's low price ($19.99) and lack of multiplayer functionality of any kind.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *captainzoli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Picked up Torchlight this past week. It's a diablo clone from some of the makers of games like Diablo, Diablo 2, Hellgate: London, Mythos and Fate. It's good for a single player dungeon crawler firmly in the mold of Diablo, with some of the pet functionality of Fate. I'd give it a 4 out of 5, due to it's low price ($19.99) and lack of multiplayer functionality of any kind._

 

I'm going to have to look into this sometime soon, also of interest is the new futuremark game.

Shattered Horizon on Steam


----------



## Bmac

Right now I'm playing Saints Row 2. Picked it up on Steam a few weeks ago for $8. It's pretty much a carbon copy of the Grand Theft Auto games, but still fun. Not a great port to PC either. 7.5/10.


----------



## intoflatlines

I have been playing Madden 10 (PS3) for a couple months. I love it. 9/10.


----------



## kjpmkjp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm going to have to look into this sometime soon, also of interest is the new futuremark game.

Shattered Horizon on Steam_

 

My friend won't shut up about that game. Looks interesting at best; repetitive at worst. Maybe if I get back into PC gaming, I'll look into it. Any comments?


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kjpmkjp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My friend won't shut up about that game. Looks interesting at best; repetitive at worst. Maybe if I get back into PC gaming, I'll look into it. Any comments?_

 

Haven't touched it yet, but it looks phenominal. At 20$ it's worth it for the graphics spectacle.


----------



## captainzoli

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haven't touched it yet, but it looks phenominal. At 20$ it's worth it for the graphics spectacle._

 

Meh. Needs some work still. Probably worth the $20 for fans of the genre. It was discounted on steam last time I looked, like $17 or $18.


----------



## thechungster

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare. 9/10

 Stll loving the game after two years it came out.


----------



## Apocalypsee

Crysis Warhead 9.5/10

 I love the graphics, weapon customisability, multiple choices/path to accomplish objective, and endless graphics customisability. I just download autoexec.cfg from any crysis forum and voila! Luckily my system is playable at maximum detail with AA despite aging hardware

 Brother In Arms: Hell's Highway 9/10

 Love the storyline, gameplay is not bad, AI is pretty clever to take cover when exposed. Feels like watching a very good WWII movie. Although I havent played the Earned In Blood yet, so I missed out some of the stories

 Doom3 6/10

 Yes, yes old crappy games, I play it back just to hear the EAX goodness


----------



## Hardflip

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves

 10/10 It's like playing through an Indiana Jones movie. Great gameplay, characters and story. The graphics are also unbelievablea; the best I have seen this generation. Just an amazing game.


----------



## Archangel

TF2: I picked this up on steam last weekend when they ran a 2 hour discount special which made the game cost me 2.5 euro. 
 I have played it a bit on the evenings this week and I quite like it, I usually play more 'serious' games but I for sure see the fun and leisure time well spent gaming wise with this game. 

 How long I will play it though I am not so sure about, its nice to see you get more skills like with other games and the achievements are also fun, but it is after all a repetitive game.

 For now I say it is for me a 7/10


 Armed Assault 2: coming from the makers of the original flashpoint I expected this to be good and better then their last release, ARMA. 
 Graphics is quite dated and there are numerous little bugs that are somewhat annoying, but it delivers tons of atmosphere which is where this game has it nailed for me, and I am only on the campaign and this is a game that I already 'know' is best in co-op with mature players.

 For now I say this is also a 7/10 for me but likely bump it up to an 8 if co-op delivers along the line.


----------



## r1n7r4h

Dragon Age: Origins

 10/10

 This has got to be my favorite RPG I've ever played, beating Fable II easily.


----------



## melomaniac

Fifa Soccer 09 FTW!


----------



## KONAKONA

Dieing to play FM3 but for a few various reasons I haven't been able to get my hands on it.

 Sucks man.


----------



## oqvist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hardflip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Uncharted 2: Among Thieves

 10/10 It's like playing through an Indiana Jones movie. Great gameplay, characters and story. The graphics are also unbelievablea; the best I have seen this generation. Just an amazing game._

 

x2.. 

 My Dragon Age copy got delayed so I picked up the Witcher again. It´s really nice though I have the problem I don´t like Geralt as a character he is such a swine. I am also now at Wizima where there is just to much to do but I have been promised it will pick up from here. It still have this addictive do this/do that and wow have 5h passed already rpg thing going


----------



## Aynjell

I'm back to playing Fallout 3. 10/10, nuff said.


----------



## MoodySteve

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *r1n7r4h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dragon Age: Origins

 10/10

 This has got to be my favorite RPG I've ever played, beating Fable II easily._

 

If Fable 2 was your favorite RPG, you have barely scratched the surface of what the genre is capable of. If you're on PC, check out Baldur's Gate 1/2, Fallout 1/2 and Planescape:Torment. If you don't mind very dated graphics, get a SNES emulator and play Secret of Mana and Chrono Trigger. PS and PS2 also have a lot of RPGs.

 I'm guessing you're playing DA on console. How are you finding the controls and graphics? I'm still debating whether to go 360 or PC.


----------



## Kirosia

Borderlands 6.8/10 (PC, singleplayer)

 Very addictive gameplay a la Diablo, but no real story or character development whatsoever. Bosses get repetitive and easy, bullets sometimes don't hit enemies when they're two inches in front of you. 

 Last Remnant (PC, N/A) - Still early in the game, I thought it would be overwhelming but it's fairly straightforward JRPG fare. Characters are likeable, and combat is addictive if repetitive. Game stutters when you first enter an area, I hear it's a problem with the unreal engine or something.


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MoodySteve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm guessing you're playing DA on console. How are you finding the controls and graphics? I'm still debating whether to go 360 or PC._

 

Here's what Kotaku had to say about Dragon Age PC vs Console

Dragon Age: Origins - PlayStation 3 Versus PC - Dragon age: origins - Kotaku


----------



## Detroit

I've been loving Batman: Arkham Asylum lately. Loved Uncharted 2. Next is Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time.

 PSN: DetroitP1


----------



## MaZa

Just played Batman - Arkham Asylum through on Xbox360.

 All I can say is that this game kicked ass! Atmosphere was excellent, and so was gameplay. I really felt like Batman as I played this game. It also has great attention to details.

 Only major gripes are lack of proper boss fights. Titan monsters do not count as they are basically Bane clones. Even last boss was mainly you vs. ton of standard baddies, with a little button smashing. (I HATE THOSE THINGS! God, my thumb is numb. If it was this hard on Normal difficulty, I wont even bother with Hard) Poison Ivy was good, classic Boss battle though. I loved the Scarecrow parts too.

 Also one idiocy, though this isnt exactly fault of the game but me. Why Batman was so lightly equipped at the beginning? Amount of equipment combined with his mental and physical prowess are what make him Batman, super-vigilante! OK, perhaps he left them somewhere because this was supposed to be escort mission. BUT, when he arrives to the alternative-batcave WHICH SHOULD HAVE EVERYTHING HE NEEDS, he only picks up only one item, and even that without upgrade which he picks up later, at the cave again. He is in the middle of Asylum with million goons and lunatics, some even armed for petes sake!

 Ok ok, I know this is to prevent access to places you arent supposed to, and make the gameplay more flowing, but it still feels idiotic in realism POV and I just cant get rid of that thought.

 Despite that, this game is one of the best games I have played in a while. Definetly will play it again. 9/10



 Next is either Tale Of Vesperia on X360 or Dragon Age on PC. Dunno which to start.


----------



## Cousin Patty

Couple of hours into Dragon Age: Origins on PC. Really enjoying it so far. Already a big fan of the Fallout games, Icewind Dale, Mass Effect, KotOR, etc... so this type of gameplay is right up my alley. The only thing I dont like is that your character doesnt talk like in Mass Effect.


----------



## TheAudioDude

Still chugging along with Ninja Gaiden 2, but this past week I received my NES PowerPak. It's a flash cart type device for the NES, where you can load all of your ROMs (legally obtained, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) onto a CF card and play them. Emulators can't even compare to the original hardware.

 Man, I am in love with it; it's one of the few things I'll want to be buried with
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to wait a while before I order the SNES PowerPak, although it is very tempting.


----------



## EugeneK

Dragonage, 10/10 so far.


----------



## FalconP

I saw my brother playing Dragon Age: Origins and I love it too. Perfectly realised landscapes; unbelievable graphics on a not-so-cutting-edge system. And I was surprised that the game is not as gory as some trailers had led me to believe -- there is gore, but apparently not gratuitous. I'm just wondering if the game is as humorous as Baldur's Gate 2, which is often laugh-out-loud funny.


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FalconP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I saw my brother playing Dragon Age: Origins and I love it too. Perfectly realised landscapes; unbelievable graphics on a not-so-cutting-edge system. And I was surprised that the game is not as gory as some trailers had led me to believe -- there is gore, but apparently not gratuitous. I'm just wondering if the game is as humorous as Baldur's Gate 2, which is often laugh-out-loud funny._

 

One of the best parts of Dragon Age is the spontaneous party chatter between your comrades, all well written, wonderfully voiced and at times downright hilarious.


----------



## oqvist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One of the best parts of Dragon Age is the spontaneous party chatter between your comrades, all well written, wonderfully voiced and at times downright hilarious._

 

That is Biowares trademark. KOTOR was just amazing. HK 2 anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In ME most of the humour was gone though hope it´s back in Dragon Age.

 I don´t expect any graphical feast though. Bioware have never been good about making interesting environments. Hopefully will have it by tomorrow I preordered but apparently on the wrong place!

 Last game I played was Call of Juarez. I started playing it a year ago but I tend to often stop in the middle when I find something new and come back to games later.

 It´s a great title quite innovative... Great story with tons of winks to western movies, great characters. Its a PC fps not console damaged at all. Technically it´s a bit dated with moonwalking enemies and such but I just find that kind of cute really. Doesn´t really detract from a great game.


----------



## MaZa

Yup. Started Dragon Age and dialog is definetly top notch so far. There is so much dry humor in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was also bit dissapointed that main character doesnt talk, but uses KOTOR/NWN2 style dialogs instead. Graphics are from good to bit average. PC and even Xbox360 can do better but what the hell, its the story and atmosphere that counts... Facial animations are also not on par with ME, but ME was pretty much jaw dropping in any movie-like acting and dialogue anyway. That game was even designed to be sort of interractive scifi-movie anyway.


----------



## Juggels

Completed CoD:MW2 single player mode today, and that was one giant adrenaline rush, so I'd definitely rate that one 9.5/10...

 I wanna try Dragon Age, but I also know that Assassins Creed 2 is coming up and I really want to play that one through too... If only I could make up my mind. Maybe I'll just go for it and play Dragon Age until AC2 arrives.


----------



## oqvist

Go for it... At the time you are finished with Dragon Age Assassins Creed 3 will be out.


----------



## arnesto

I got Tekken 6 for the PS3 last week.

 The game has really good graphics, enviroment is destructable.

 I never played any of the previous Tekken versions.

 But overall, I think it is pretty similar to other 3D fighters like dead or alive, Virtual Fighter, Soul Caliber.

 Most of the fighting moves are too over the top, not like real fighting at all.

 I'm wondering maybe the UFC series will be more up my alley.

 I give the game a 7 for fun.
 A 8.5 for graphics.


----------



## MD1032

I finally just played Assassin's Creed. Wow, what a fantastic game. I expected no less from Ubisoft, who in my opinion does a phenomenal job on all of their games. Great storyline, very above-average visuals and sounds, and very distinctive (although still rather close to Prince of Persia, but that's also made by them). I'll give it an 8/10 just because the gameplay gets really repetitive after a while and yeah, that last boss (the woman, not the final boss) was freaking hard.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I finally just played Assassin's Creed. Wow, what a fantastic game. I expected no less from Ubisoft, who in my opinion does a phenomenal job on all of their games. Great storyline, very above-average visuals and sounds, and very distinctive (although still rather close to Prince of Persia, but that's also made by them). I'll give it an 8/10 just because the gameplay gets really repetitive after a while and yeah, that last boss (the woman, not the final boss) was freaking hard._

 

I loved Assassin's Creed, the cutscenes made the game, and the gameplay was good to start with.


----------



## Homeless

COD: MW2 on the 360. So far it's awesome. Going to get into the multiplayer tonight.


----------



## apatN

^ 7million copies were sold on one day. I play it too. Good game.


----------



## oqvist

yup the sequel is already announced... As someone put it they should rebrand it being call of duty 2009/2010/2011 and so on.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I finally just played Assassin's Creed. Wow, what a fantastic game. I expected no less from Ubisoft, who in my opinion does a phenomenal job on all of their games. Great storyline, very above-average visuals and sounds, and very distinctive (although still rather close to Prince of Persia, but that's also made by them). I'll give it an 8/10 just because the gameplay gets really repetitive after a while and yeah, that last boss (the woman, not the final boss) was freaking hard._

 

I never finished it. It was cool at first, but as you said, it got so methodical and repetitive that I didn't see a reason to continue playing. (Probably the biggest complaint people have with it) They say the sequel fixes this, and I hope it does.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Tekken 6

 6.5 / 10


----------



## Bina

Modern warfare 2, single player is same long as in first game. But everything is much faster, you have more enemies.
 Great are fights in washington without electricity(after emp pulse). You see only shadows of your enemies. Fires and lightnings are only sources of light.


----------



## AmanGeorge

Modern Warfare 2.... starting tonight. Am dying of anticipation, and hating Amazon for their ****ty pre-order shipping system.


----------



## marvin

55 in game hours later, finished Dragon Age: Origins.

 The good: 
 + Great characters. The constant teammate chatter is awesome.
 + Good combat system. D20 was getting long in the tooth.
 + Suitably epic storyline with satisfying ending.
 + Dialogue choices are considerably less saint/sinner than previous BioWare outings.

 The middling:
 * As in Mass Effect, BioWare seems to have created a fairly generic world.
 * 11 years later and the Infinity Engine still handles combat pausing better.

 The bad:
 - Odd difficulty curve. A lot more room for error as the game goes on.
 - Memory leak. Area load times get long after a while.
 - End game is a bit of a letdown in difficult level.

 Overall Rating: 5/5. BioWare's best effort since Baldur's Gate 2.


----------



## oqvist

inFamous

 34 % in and it´s really a 5/5 title so far.
 Superb development of your character and extremely addictive gameplay.
 Game engine really let you feel like a bad ass and the good and evil powers really encourages replay.

 Controls are very streamlined though it can be frustrated when you climb down buildings and get stuck on every ledge. Solved by remembering jumping down (you don´t take damage)


----------



## MrGreen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_55 in game hours later, finished Dragon Age: Origins.

 The good: 
 + Great characters. The constant teammate chatter is awesome.
 + Good combat system. D20 was getting long in the tooth.
 + Suitably epic storyline with satisfying ending.
 + Dialogue choices are considerably less saint/sinner than previous BioWare outings.

 The middling:
 * As in Mass Effect, BioWare seems to have created a fairly generic world.
 * 11 years later and the Infinity Engine still handles combat pausing better.

 The bad:
 - Odd difficulty curve. A lot more room for error as the game goes on.
 - Memory leak. Area load times get long after a while.
 - End game is a bit of a letdown in difficult level.

 Overall Rating: 5/5. BioWare's best effort since Baldur's Gate 2._

 

I mostly agree. However, I would put it behind NWN (particularly with PRC additions) and probably on par with KotOR.


----------



## iriverdude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I finally just played Assassin's Creed. Wow, what a fantastic game. I expected no less from Ubisoft, who in my opinion does a phenomenal job on all of their games. Great storyline, very above-average visuals and sounds, and very distinctive (although still rather close to Prince of Persia, but that's also made by them). I'll give it an 8/10 just because the gameplay gets really repetitive after a while and yeah, that last boss (the woman, not the final boss) was freaking hard._

 

It's not a great game. It's enjoyable for the first few hours. Then you realise you're doing the same thing again, and again, and again in each city. Boring! 8/10 in those first couple of hours, then 3/10 once you go to the second city.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not a great game. It's enjoyable for the first few hours. Then you realise you're doing the same thing again, and again, and again in each city. Boring! 8/10 in those first couple of hours, then 3/10 once you go to the second city._

 

I also found it extremely enjoyable. While I did notice the repetition, I didn't find it too bad and the incredible gameplay and setting made up for it. 

 Apparently the PC version has some extra mission types and whatnot.


----------



## i_love_hina

Guild Wars

 11.5/10

 4/10 if you're bad at it.


----------



## derek800

Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition - 10/10.

 I'm playing this game through for the second time, I played through about a year ago, but I skipped a lot of the side missions. I just picked up the game of the year addition with 5 expansions included, and I want to play every side mission. This game seems like you could spend a ton of time leveling up and just exploring.


----------



## dunski

Dirt 2 on PS3 - 9/10


----------



## deltaspirit

Borderlands 8/10

 lvl0-23 I was addicted, then it got repetative and difficult very fast (Maybe I just have crappy guns)


----------



## Stitch

PC)Fallout 3 when it came out, 9.5 Best game ive played since ages. ALways been a Fallout fan
 PC)Fear2 2 months ago; 9- Though i hated the part at the very end with the illusions of you squad mate attacking.
 PSP)Crysis Core: Final Fantasy VII; 8 Far from completed


----------



## MaZa

Just finished Dragon Age.

 And hot damn! This is fantastic RPG! Great story, great dialog, great characters, epic atmosphere, on par with Baldurs Gate II in many levels. Oh, and great ending too. This is a game NWN2 SHOULD have been. Only problem was that the combat tended to get bit tiring as there is a LOT of it. (though it is bit understandable as this game revolves around war) But thankfully they are quite manageable Dragon Age, where in BGII you need to build a lot of strategies after strategies even on low difficulty levels which is bit pain. But still there was a bit too much of endless fighting. Also while you have an illusion of big world, areas you actually wander in are quite small. Both of this factors together drop the point by 1 IMO.

 Final score 9/10. If this game doesnt mark a revival of fantasy RPGs, I dont know what game does.


 My character was a city-elf Warrior/Templar/Champion, goody-two-shoes to the core. I think I will replay this game with more neutral rogue based character now (and carry my dog along more often this time) before digging in to Tales Of Vesperia.

 *edit* Oh yeah, another thing that frustrated me through the game. You can take only 3 characters to accompany you. This severely limited what kind of character combinations and tactics you can make. 4 would have been so much nicer. I hope modding would improve this someday.


----------



## koven

mw2 10/10!!


----------



## oqvist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PC)Fallout 3 when it came out, 9.5 Best game ive played since ages. ALways been a Fallout fan
 PC)Fear2 2 months ago; 9- Though i hated the part at the very end with the illusions of you squad mate attacking.
 PSP)Crysis Core: Final Fantasy VII; 8 Far from completed_

 

Stitch if you enjoyed Fear 2 make sure you played the original. Forget about the expansions there is only one half decent. I loved the combat in that one even though it wasn´t as scary as I hoped


----------



## fraseyboy

Modern Warfare 2 SP - 8/10
 Modern Warfare 2 MP - 7/10


----------



## Stitch

Havent tried teh original yet. F2 had more than a handfull of moments that were downright spooky. A shame there are so few games that have such a great atmosphere.
 Definitely going to play F1, prolly my next game.

 I bought Machinarium through steam last month. Completely made in flash. Funny mechanical puzzle game. Low price with some tricky puzzles. Would rate it a 8


----------



## nhancakes

mw2 9/10


----------



## earthpeople

Forza 3: 9.5/10


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just finished Dragon Age.

 And hot damn! This is fantastic RPG! Great story, great dialog, great characters, epic atmosphere, on par with Baldurs Gate II in many levels. Oh, and great ending too. This is a game NWN2 SHOULD have been. Only problem was that the combat tended to get bit tiring as there is a LOT of it. (though it is bit understandable as this game revolves around war) But thankfully they are quite manageable Dragon Age, where in BGII you need to build a lot of strategies after strategies even on low difficulty levels which is bit pain. But still there was a bit too much of endless fighting. Also while you have an illusion of big world, areas you actually wander in are quite small. Both of this factors together drop the point by 1 IMO.

 Final score 9/10. If this game doesnt mark a revival of fantasy RPGs, I dont know what game does.


 My character was a city-elf Warrior/Templar/Champion, goody-two-shoes to the core. I think I will replay this game with more neutral rogue based character now (and carry my dog along more often this time) before digging in to Tales Of Vesperia.

 *edit* Oh yeah, another thing that frustrated me through the game. You can take only 3 characters to accompany you. This severely limited what kind of character combinations and tactics you can make. 4 would have been so much nicer. I hope modding would improve this someday._

 



 Biggest Issue with Dragon Age ATM is that Blood Dragon Armor that comes with the game is by far the best heavy armor you can get. Annoyed that after I bested a Big Bad Ass dragon the armor I made from it's scales was better for armor rating but the bonus made the Blood Dragon Armor better. Or the Armor from the Elf quest that took beating some mighty hard semi-bosses has the same armor rating but lame bonus. Also I Love Shale but seriously Shale is le broken. Shale + Blood Dragon Armor = the broken (not that he can wear it I am just saying this character + this armor make the game a bit broken)


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *squid+* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Forza 3: 9.5/10_

 

The thing that's really aggravating me about Forza now that I've played it for a while is that some of the cars are ridiculously priced. 20mil for a Ferrari and you'll be lucky to make 100K in an hour. So much for planning to try all the cars


----------



## Aynjell

Left 4 Dead 2: 8/10

 Gameplay is solid, and the extra guns were awesome, but "scavenger hunt" stuff is a bit annoying, and seems almost all the levels have a "press this to proceed and run here to press that to not die" sequence as well. Fun, and mindless, but a bit more mindless than the first, and that to me sort of hurt it.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Biggest Issue with Dragon Age ATM is that Blood Dragon Armor that comes with the game is by far the best heavy armor you can get. Annoyed that after I bested a Big Bad Ass dragon the armor I made from it's scales was better for armor rating but the bonus made the Blood Dragon Armor better. Or the Armor from the Elf quest that took beating some mighty hard semi-bosses has the same armor rating but lame bonus. Also I Love Shale but seriously Shale is le broken. Shale + Blood Dragon Armor = the broken (not that he can wear it I am just saying this character + this armor make the game a bit broken)_

 

Being OP in a single player game is totally acceptable. But calling it broken is not.

 There is only one game that could qualify as that, that I know of. Lost Planet

 It was so bad we made jokes:

 Wayne only gets into a VS because he can carry two vs guns and not just one. (in game wayne is tougher than the Vs's and can haul around one of the guns that are mounted on the vs system which is sort of like a mech)


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Biggest Issue with Dragon Age ATM is that Blood Dragon Armor that comes with the game is by far the best heavy armor you can get. Annoyed that after I bested a Big Bad Ass dragon the armor I made from it's scales was better for armor rating but the bonus made the Blood Dragon Armor better. Or the Armor from the Elf quest that took beating some mighty hard semi-bosses has the same armor rating but lame bonus. Also I Love Shale but seriously Shale is le broken. Shale + Blood Dragon Armor = the broken (not that he can wear it I am just saying this character + this armor make the game a bit broken)_

 

I thought the Blood Dragon seemed a bit weak and doesn't look that great, you should check out the Juggernaut set.. seems much better to me at least for tanking, looks awesome too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit, nevermind this is probably the one you are talking about from the elf area.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought the Blood Dragon seemed a bit weak and doesn't look that great, you should check out the Juggernaut set.. seems much better to me at least for tanking, looks awesome too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 edit, nevermind this is probably the one you are talking about from the elf area._

 


 Sten + Juggernaut set + Sten's sword = stomach impaling tank awesomeness. That armor is pretty much made for Sten. Big and intimidating.


----------



## Stitch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *deltaspirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Borderlands 8/10

 lvl0-23 I was addicted, then it got repetative and difficult very fast (Maybe I just have crappy guns)_

 

Have you played it online or offline?
 Im looking for new (online) shooter that isnt much competition based. Also, the fact that its seems to be in a Mad Max/Fallout like Post-Apocalyptic world is a huge plus


----------



## Baba booey

FF7:Crisis Core(2008-PSP)-8.5/10
 Just a great game, took me about 25 hours, the battle system can get repetitive, but what do you expect...
 The ending was amazing, not gunna spoil anything, BUT it helps lead into FF7 pretty damn well. I started doing some of the optional missions at the end of game(to train for the last boss) and added a few hours to my total play time.
 If you have a PSP and don't have it, get it...it's only $20.


----------



## spacemanspliff

The Witcher is as good an RPG as I have ever played. It is a pain to get updated and the Ultimate patch going but man what a great game. Looks and sounds amazing. Funny bits in the game too. the Hairy Bear bar? References to Monty Python's Lumberjack bit, etc. fun stuff and brutally fun fighting. Serious, nasty violence so be warned.


----------



## apatN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you played it online or offline?
 Im looking for new (online) shooter that isnt much competition based. Also, the fact that its seems to be in a Mad Max/Fallout like Post-Apocalyptic world is a huge plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I enjoy it a lot. I always host a lan game and team up with my brother.


----------



## crazyface

I have been playing a game called "Dragon Age." I'm afraid I don't care for it and will stop where I am, a little over halfway through.

 The lore is constantly contradicting itself, the writing moves me only to embarrassed laughter, and the combat system is no more tactical than a bad MMO.

 There is far too much repetitive combat in this game. Fighting through the Dwarven tunnels later in the game is a tedious chore. The exact same encounters happen over and over again, and because of the health-regeneration system, that means there's no challenge at all: you just do precisely as you did last time, in the same order, and you'll have essentially the same outcome. Would it have been so hard to mix things up a bit more?

 The swamp at the start of the game mixes things up a bit, but I'm afraid that they just don't keep it up as the game goes on - and it's debatable whether there was enough in the swamp anyway.
 The bear and werewolf-infested forest was about the only place that got it right in that regard. Lots of neat stuff there. Whoever designed that area was clearly a cut above the other map/level designers.

 On the plus side, it's nice to see that Bioware will still try to make a "traditional" RPG -- but I've played so many in the past 20 years, and so many of them were so much better, that I'm afraid I just can't stay excited about this one.

 I think that EA probably had something to do with a lot of the problems in the game. Anyway, if Bioware keeps at it, maybe they can recapture some of the old magic - but at this point it would be silly to think that anybody would put millions of dollars at stake on a game that wasn't relatively accessible, simple and straightforward.

 I've been playing on Nightmare difficulty mode and not party-wiped a single time. Maybe once in every dozen fights, one of my party members will fall. I've been playing a Mage and a Rogue simultaneously; the former good, the later "evil." Mage is definitely unbalanced.

 I'd suggest folks who like Dragon Age to give Baldur's Gate II, Arcanum, Fallout 1 and 2, Planescape Torment, the Wizardry series, Witcher, Risen and Vampire: Bloodlines a try. Even Morrowind - when coupled with a few dozen mods - is a little more satisfying than Dragon Age has been for me.

 I'm not trying to start an argument. Everybody's got different tastes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just sharing my views, like everyone else here.


----------



## iriverdude

I've been playing Dragon Age, don't think it's great either. Combat system isn't anything great.


----------



## ph0rk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Left 4 Dead 2: 8/10

 Gameplay is solid, and the extra guns were awesome, but "scavenger hunt" stuff is a bit annoying, and seems almost all the levels have a "press this to proceed and run here to press that to not die" sequence as well. Fun, and mindless, but a bit more mindless than the first, and that to me sort of hurt it._

 

I think the gauntlets are more interesting than the "press this and wait for the horde to stop" moments in L4D1 - plus random tanks that appear if you take too long are exciting!

 Sitting still and waiting for the horde to stop doesn't require much processing, everyone just takes an arc and shoots till the zombies are dead. The gauntlets require lots of decisions and teamwork to stick together as you move - try them on advanced or expert.

 I'd love to see someone finish the Parish finale on expert with all 4 survivors without cursing once.


 Oh, and: New Super Mario Bros. Wii


----------



## spacemanspliff

Don't like Dragon Age? Try The Witcher. I am enjoying it. For instance, I just got past a Golem by buying a lightning rod from a dwarf smith, installed it on the Golem, paid a Druid to make a lightning storm, that caused lightning to strike the golem to bring it to life so that I could kill it by luring it to the center of three lightning charged posts which zapped it. Then I recovered items from the body to unlock a tower which is now surrounded by swamp. Before, it was accessible. Now I have to figure out why the swamp surrounded it and how to get back at it. Nice game.

 Combat is great and timing based. You select a target and have 3 attack types, strong, fast and group. Two sword types, steel for humans and silver for monsters. As you attack, the sword icon will flame when you should hit the mouse button again to string into the next level attack. There are 5 levels of attack, each with 4 variables. So you can eventually get some pretty fancy looking swordplay going. Mix in the magic attack, similar to the swordplay upgrade path, potion making, weapon, armor upgrading, you can be your own one stop shop.

 Oh and you can sometimes pick up ladies for a bit of hot coffee. Gives the game some flavor. Add selectable bad language and funny humor, you get a really deep, interesting game.


----------



## iriverdude

Witcher combat system sucks too.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crazyface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been playing a game called "Dragon Age." I'm afraid I don't care for it and will stop where I am, a little over halfway through.

 The lore is constantly contradicting itself, the writing moves me only to embarrassed laughter..._

 



 How is the lore contradicting itself? In my eyes it has been really solid so far and dialog has been really well written. I agree that constant battling is EXTREMELY tiresome, and biggest downfall of the game. Though if you have PC version you can also Zoom out to bird perspective and play it like Baldurs Gate II. Though if you are on console, you are stuck in MMORPG style and also the battles are dumbed down in difficulty.


----------



## Khanate

I bought dragon age and after an hour I put it down and have since then got back into my Fallout 3 game.

 I disliked Baldur's Gate (sorry) and this feels like the same, but in 3D, and worse.


----------



## crazyface

Hi!

 The first Baldur's Gate isn't so hot. Did you try BGII with the expansion pack?

 And just to be clear, I'm talking about the PC games, not about the Gauntlet-like Baldur's Gate console spin-off series 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BG2 wasn't my favorite of the games I'd listed, though. If you already like Fallout3, then maybe give the first two a try too? I think that the first two are balanced a little better in terms of skills/stats/weapons, and you'll find the plot, writing and dialogue choices more developed as well. If you're more of an action-RPG fan though, then Vampire:Bloodlines (with the latest community patch, don't just use the official ones) should be pretty fun for you.

 Peace


----------



## Moontan13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Witcher combat system sucks too._

 

That part, I liked. Hated the long load times and cut-scenes. Good in-game cutscene boobage tho....


----------



## Gamerphile

Modern Warfare 2: 7.5/10 - Way to silly mainstream and consol port for dumb people (sorry but thats a fact - there are way more money in "dumping" things down a little) but has so many good elements I at least didn't regret buying it via steam. Everyone I know is playing it and having fun... My friends kinda invented the "witch" after a few days and told me when I bought it after a week - its a guilty pleasure: Penny Arcade - Witchblades

 Ohh and having fun with loads of cheap games on with the big Steam sellout week going on what I would recommend: Osmosis, Plants VS Zombies, Defcon, Madballs(its okay a little)... And the big catches the new batman game & Mirror's edge!

 BTW almost went thought the batman game before the old PC went down a few weeks ago and I'd rate that 9/10 and highly recommend atleast 10 hours of trying it - really can't be much better or cooler except if they lost them stupied repetitative boss fights with the Scarecrow (they are nice but way too long combinations have to be made in some scenes before checkpoints) and least but worst the steamroller "venom" beasts which takes way too long to kill and are really boring and at times hard to avoid due to bad handling with the little bit poor game camera and movement system and its even worse PC keyboard and mice port.


----------



## crazyface

oh I've also been playing a game on Steam called "Red Orchestra." It has the best ballistics/ironsights system I've ever seen in a game, but there's like almost nobody playing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wonder if anybody is still playing BF1942, I used to play that all the time...


----------



## Khanate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gamerphile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW almost went thought the batman game before the old PC went down a few weeks ago and I'd rate that 9/10 and highly recommend atleast 10 hours of trying it_

 

That's the time it takes to finish the game though...

 I recommend people rent the game for a few days, that's enough to finish at a few hours per night. It is a great game, it's just short.


----------



## hembergler

I've been playing MW2 and MGS4. I've had a ridiculous amount of fun playing MW2 Special Ops with my friends, and the multiplayer is great as expected.

 I'm a little late to the party with MGS4, but wow! What a game! Everything about it is fantastic. My brother and I are currently preparing for a Big Boss run, but somehow I don't think it's going to go over all too well 

 And for those who've played both, would you recommend playing Uncharted before Uncharted 2? I'm definitely going to get UC2 very soon (it's $40 on Amazon).

 Edit: Nevermind, in the process of checking out on Amazon they jacked the price back up to $60. Sigh...


----------



## harkamus

Left 4 Dead 2: 11/10. That's all for my rating since I'm too busy playing!

 Borderlands (PC): 7/10.


----------



## Planar_head

Left 4 Dead 2: Put 11 some hours on it on the first weekend of playing -- 'nuff said!


----------



## d0n7bl1nk

Left 4 Dead 2 is fantastic: 9.25/10.
 I know it's meant to be played as a multiplayer game, but I like going through the campaign in single player first in order to scope everything out and have a continuous, immersive experience without anyone chatting. Doing so was a true test of my patience. The bot AI is some of the worst I've seen in the last five to ten years in videogames. The only other complaints I have are that the server matchmaking often puts you onto some 300+ ping servers, and the hit detection as a Special Infected can be quite hit-or-miss.
 Team Fortress 2: 9.5/10.
 This game came out in 2007. I'm still playing it. Enough said.
 Call of Duty 4: 9.5/10.
 See my review on Team Fortress 2.
 Ben There, Dan That!: Still Pending.
 Just started playing this cute little 2D indie adventure game. The dialog is _very_ idiomatically British and funny. The puzzles are also clever and funny. The graphics have a ton of aliasing, and it only renders at 800x600, but it came in a two-pack on Steam for $5, so I wasn't expecting Crysis level graphics.


----------



## hockeyb213

team fortress 2: 9.75 out of 10 seems to be the only game that I can enjoy playing right now on the pc


----------



## feh1325

call of juarez bound in blood: 7.5/10
 its a good game, sure. but it's too short and too frustrating at times. while the dueling boss fights are a good idea, its overused. oh, and it pisses me off how easily you can exchange your good, expensive weapon in the middle of a heated gunfight and not even know until the chapter is over and you have buy the good gun all over again. but the levels are very pretty and its still very satisfying to shoot guys in the face.

 jericho: 6/10
 its not a terrible game as many people say but that could be i just haven't played enough bad games. the gameplay mechanic is pretty interesting; you have a squad of 6 people and you have the ability to take control of whichever one you want at any time. you also have the ability to heal downed teammates. the gameplay is nothing to write home about as usually goes as follows:
 enemies spawn, you and your team start firing, more enemies spawn. when all the enemies are dead, you go to next corner and lather, rise, repeat.
 oh, and the whole game is brown, black, gray, and red.
 with all this criticism said, i'm gonna go back to playing jericho


----------



## koven

mw2: 12/10, enough said.


----------



## Joelby

mw2: 9.5/10 - .5 deduction for getting my arse handed to me in every other match!


----------



## dhaninugraha

Left 4 Dead 2 : obviously more than 9 out of 10


----------



## tamahome77

Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne: 10/10

 Playing this while awaiting for Starcraft 2 & Diablo.

 Old game yet still very enjoyable especially on battle.net


----------



## MoodySteve

Dragon Age: Origins - 9.2/10
 This was truly a return to form for Bioware and they showed that they still have what it takes to make a compelling medieval fantasy RPG. The combat is extremely tactical and difficult on the hard difficulty settings, but that only makes victory all the sweeter.

 Assassin's Creed 2 - 8.5/10
 Ubisoft took the good stuff from AC1 and fixed nearly all of the bad stuff - the sequel is much more interesting and has a better narrative than the first. The levels look lovely and the combat's more varied than spamming the counter button.


----------



## miloxo

Battlefield Heroes: 8/10: GREAT fun, but you need the right players that wants to play as a team. Maps are great. And free.. so I cant complain.

 Trackmania forever 9/10: Simply the best racing game I've ever played. I got it for 7 months now and its still great. And also free!

 Soldiers of fortune 2 10/10. Simple and basic, in the good way. Everyone is the same and its fast gameplay and you need skill and has everything that I want in a good fps.

 Tactical ops 9/10: This game is a 15/10 with mods. Without its like Soldiers of fortune 2 but less fast/skillful. WITH mods its plain awesome!


----------



## ramintop

cod: mw2, 9/10, 1 point deducted for the short campaign but to those complaining about the story, what are games for? if it were a super serious game it wouldnt have have been as fun and I had a BLAST playing this one!


----------



## Speex

Company of Heroes - Best RTS game in the past 10 years. Gameplay is great and online multiplayer is a blast. I can't wait to get the expansion packs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you like strategy games, you'll definitely enjoy this. 

 10/10


----------



## Kpalsm

Latest game I've played is CoD:MW2. I'd give it a 7/10. I haven't played the campaign, watched my roommate play through it. I went straight for the multiplayer. Small amount of different maps, a little buggy (that javelin cheat is BULL!) and lags out a bit too much to be called stable IMO. Also you need to be able to walk through your teammates when they're morons and block the door you're trying to go through, then someone noob tubes you both and you rip your hair out.

 Other than that, quite a fun game to play online. Just unlocked the ACR, haven't tried it yet.

 I'm playing my friend's copy for Xbox 360 with his hard drive & XBL account. I don't know why anyone plays shooters on consoles. That didn't go into my rating, but if it had I would've rated it a 5 because you can't control yourself well enough with a joystick in a "twitch" game. You either have to set your sensitivity high so you can turn around fast enough and then can't aim at anything more than 5 feet away, or set it low and get shot/knifed in the back/side constantly because you can't turn around fast enough.

 Mouse forever.


----------



## fraseyboy

Grim Fandango - 8/10. Totally awesome storyline, characters and humour. Graphics aren't bad for its age. Controls are just annoying though and I'm pretty bad at working out puzzles :/


----------



## Dzjudz

I can't get Grim Fandango to work on my PC anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's been a few years since I've played it and it really is awesome!

 Still playing Guild Wars myself (last post on Guild Wars from me in this thread was from 2007 I think). 9/10 still.


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dzjudz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't get Grim Fandango to work on my PC anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's been a few years since I've played it and it really is awesome!_

 

Had no problem running it on Windows 7. Just set compatibility mode to Windows 98/ME and set it to run as administrator.


----------



## Kpalsm

I can't get into any MMO for any length of time, not even WoW...I got a paladin to level 80, did some level 80 instances and a little raiding and got bored. Now I just hop between free ones because it's not worth it to me to buy a game I won't play more than a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If Grim Fandango won't run on your PC because you're running a new OS, try Windows 7 Professional or higher; it contains XP Mode, which is _not_ the same as running a game in compatibility mode, nor is it the same as Virtual PC or VMWare. It's a virtual, fully activated and functional copy of Windows XP running seamlessly within Windows 7, sharing the same start menu and everything. I believe it even uses the hardware of your PC rather than emulated (and very poor) hardware, so you should have all the power of your PC available (minus a little headroom for the virtualization, of course). Anything that ran under XP should work that way. I haven't bought the new Windows 7 yet (still using the beta), but my older laptop doesn't support virtualization which is a requirement so it doesn't matter anyway. If you have a newer processor you should be fine.

 EDIT: frasey beat me to the punch with compatibility mode. You can try that too but I can't vouch for it's effectiveness, I haven't had much success using that myself.


----------



## Speex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ That didn't go into my rating, but if it had I would've rated it a 5 because you can't control yourself well enough with a joystick in a "twitch" game. You either have to set your sensitivity high so you can turn around fast enough and then can't aim at anything more than 5 feet away, or set it low and get shot/knifed in the back/side constantly because you can't turn around fast enough.

 Mouse forever._

 

Reminds me of the time I painted a small dot right on the middle of the crosshairs in Counter-Strike when I was a kid.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Speex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Reminds me of the time I painted a small dot right on the middle of the crosshairs in Counter-Strike when I was a kid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You cheater! I never did that! *Whistle* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine was a sticker...


----------



## Dzjudz

unzoomed scout ftw!


----------



## coredump

I've been trying to purchase Grim Fandango but the eBay prices always go higher than I want to pay.

 Plants Vs Zombies 

 9/10 Awesome game.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dzjudz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_unzoomed scout ftw!_

 

I trained using the dot, for about a week, then never used it again. I'd just run around with a scout, no-scoping headshots all over the place..I got banned from a lot of servers for hacking in those days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hard to ban me when you're in a LAN and you can sit next to me watching me do it though, did a lot of internet cafe playing those days too, would always amaze people when they'd watch me. Good times...


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't get into any MMO for any length of time, not even WoW...I got a paladin to level 80, did some level 80 instances and a little raiding and got bored. Now I just hop between free ones because it's not worth it to me to buy a game I won't play more than a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If Grim Fandango won't run on your PC because you're running a new OS, try Windows 7 Professional or higher; it contains XP Mode, which is not the same as running a game in compatibility mode, nor is it the same as Virtual PC or VMWare. It's a virtual, fully activated and functional copy of Windows XP running seamlessly within Windows 7, sharing the same start menu and everything. I believe it even uses the hardware of your PC rather than emulated (and very poor) hardware, so you should have all the power of your PC available (minus a little headroom for the virtualization, of course). Anything that ran under XP should work that way. I haven't bought the new Windows 7 yet (still using the beta), but my older laptop doesn't support virtualization which is a requirement so it doesn't matter anyway. If you have a newer processor you should be fine.

 EDIT: frasey beat me to the punch with compatibility mode. You can try that too but I can't vouch for it's effectiveness, I haven't had much success using that myself._

 

I doubt this part being fully hardware, as it's using Virtual PC 2007. Grim Fandango might run well, but doubtful higher end games will. With that said, vt-D equipped machines have this capacity when software supports it. In theory you can use your video card natively by installing the actual card's drivers in the VM (as I understand it).

 I'll care a lot more about virtualization when it's as stable and consistent as installing any other program. I personally use Sun Virtualbox. Free, and meets all my Linux programming needs without ever leaving my X-Fi and music collection behind.


----------



## laxx

Started playing Dragon Age: Origins.


----------



## Dzjudz

They should release Grim Fandango on Steam just like they did the original Monkey Island. Got that on Steam and it's been great fun/nostalgia.

 If they do that they should definitely also release Full Throttle. One of the best games of all time IMO.


----------



## meraki

uncharted 2 10/10
 littlebigplanet 9/10
 nba 2k10 9/10

 all on the ps3


----------



## Kpalsm

One of my favourite old games is called 1nsane. Fuel for the Xbox 360 reminds me of it, but it's not as good.


----------



## DeusEx

MW2.

 !!


----------



## ParadiseOnceLost

MW2 8/10: Good game with amazing game play, but need a little work in the story department. Also not as difficult as I was hoping.

 AC2: 8/10: Another good game that is a vast improvement over it's predecessor, but has some confusing choices when it come to game play ( sims city like economy system that is virtual useless.) This one also falls into the trap of being too easy.

 Thinking of getting Ballad of Gay Tony just to complete the GTA4 storyline and Ninja Gaiden to give me an actual challenge as far as game play.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ParadiseOnceLost* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MW2 8/10: Good game with amazing game play, but need a little work in the story department. Also not as difficult as I was hoping.

 AC2: 8/10: Another good game that is a vast improvement over it's predecessor, but has some confusing choices when it come to game play ( sims city like economy system that is virtual useless.) This one also falls into the trap of being too easy.

 Thinking of getting Ballad of Gay Tony just to complete the GTA4 storyline and Ninja Gaiden to give me an actual challenge as far as game play._

 

TBoGT is worth playing. Different skew and some interesting minigames. I'm not too far into it, but it's great so far.


----------



## Archangel

Left For Dead 2 - 7,5/10 

 My score would be for the moment as I have only played through the first two campaigns on normal difficulty.

 I welcome the new features and the added weapons, and the maps themselves seems to be a bit larger now, and they seem to keep the final levels quite compact meaning that you do not have to as in the add-on dl for L4D Crash course to go to a long level before reaching the final.

 The only real "complaint" that I have is that the feel and the visual style of the game felt different then the first one. Now as far as the campaigns I have played it takes place during daylight and in the gloaming, so the added scare effect of the night I have not encontered yet. 

 I have not played it much and I expect this to grow a bit on me as well so if I were to guess it will head towards an 8.


----------



## MaZa

Just played Tales Of Vesperia, and... its JRPG. And quite decent one. As a game and story not even nearly as good as Tales Of Symphonia IMHO, but still very good. 7½/10.

 Graphics are just beautifull. This is cellshading done right to give this game really artistic anime-look.

 Voice acting was at the times really good, other times quite iffy. And why is the Dog voice acted by human imitating dog!? Like there arent enough sources for real barks and growls!? Sounds horrible!
 And since this whole game is subtitled anyway, why there are no original japanese voice acting option? I hate english dubbing in games like this. Music also varies from quite good to something that is quite out of the place, bit Megamanish. But thats just my opinion.

 Best part of this game are characters and especially banters which are sometimes very funny, even some semi-naughty bits get thrown in here and there, mostly related to Judith and her... figures and flirting nature. Yeah, characters are mostly stereotypical, but some of them actually has some character developement as the game progresses. Best however, is the main character Yuri. Tales Of Vesperia has possibly best Hero in all jRPGs I have seen.

**SPOILERS WARNING** At first you might think he is just, again, a stereotypical swashbuckler. Chaotic Good character that doesnt give a damn about laws as long as justice and good gets done, though this gets him in troubles with law too. Wrong, he is actually really badass, and ending up being a murderer which he really well acknowledges! He goes and assassinates two persons cold bloodedly when he realiseds that the corrupted law-system isnt going to do what is just. They no doubt deserve it, but its still bit wrong.
 Especially second one who begs for mercy, varying from bribery to promise of changing his ways, and yet Yuri drives him to quicksand bit. There he screams "NO! NOT LIKE THIS!" where Yuri just answers in cold-blooded, loathing voice "Tell me, how many times you have heard those exact words"... Oh my god, what happened to those either emo-whiners or Idealistic always-do-the-right-thing heroes which every jRPG game usually has, as ToV main character creeps me out! This scene is forever burned in my mind, AWESOME!


 Oh, and ending is a slight let-down. It leaves too many things open to be satisfying. Though this is quite common in jRPGs and Animes, it still bothers me... Western RPGs, like Dragon Age, show how ending is done right and satisfying, but japanese always get this wrong.
**SPOILERS END**



 Now, to the Assassings Creed 1 & 2.


----------



## Kpalsm

*Starcraft* - 10/10 still. I love this game, and the nostalgia factor just adds to it. Ahhh, memories. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I could sit at the menu screen and just listen to the music all day. Reminds me of sitting in the network menu, waiting for my friends to join so I could school them...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Starcraft II is going to be awesome. All my old friends who used to play, all playing again...it's going to be grand.


----------



## MaZa

So far about Assassins Creed, it seems like really good game. People have complained about repetion and I can see why, but then again isnt this what Assassins usually do? Gather information and then strike at the target. But yes, it might get boring in the long run. So people looking for good gameplay only Assassins Creed isnt necessarily worth it, but for those who look for good atmosphere, "feeling" players, it seems like a really good game. I atleast enjoy roleplaying an assassins. But these are just early impressions as I'm still playing it.


 Oh, and those beggars get ON MY NERVES!!! After bumping to same beggar for nth time I got so pissed and grab-throwed her. Not a wise move and made a lot of people angry. I guess I just have to endure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *edit* Found other way. Just punch them once! Guards wont interfere as she is less likely to bump into them.


----------



## Baba booey

Dragon Quest VIII(PS2)-9/10
 So...I had this back when it was new, played it for a few years, then I think I had a disk-freezing problem, and I re-bought it over the summer and continued from (I believe) Empycchu.
 In the end, it ran me 93 hours, but it's just such an involved game that you feel that you've accomplished SO MUCH in that time you put into it. Persona 3+4 were around a similar amount of time each, but there was so much down time to do other stuff.
 Honestly, if you have a PS2 and are yet to play this game, get it...after all, it's like...$10 used.


----------



## MaZa

Now I have finished Assassins Creed, and IMHO it was really good! Very repetive as some has said, but IMO not distracting as you always had to find new ways to approach your prey, and it never got boring when you really got into it and sank to your role as an assassin. It was not perfect in this regard and there are faults, but it worked for me.

 Atmosphere was just awesome! Ancient middle-east with incredibly well modeled cities that are full of life that goes on around you. It was breath taking experience when I first arrived to both Damascus and Jerusalem and saw the cities on the cliff. Even if this game failed in gameplay somewhat, this part is where AC hitted the bullseye.

 Story was really good, though I could have lived without the Desmond parts, but it still had a good cliffhanger in the end. Looking forward to playing Assassins Creed 2.

 Difficulty was so and so. When you knew what you were doing and planned carefully it wasnt too hard but there were couple of hard parts, mainly related to combat as I really sucked at it. I had to rely on counter attacks mostly as I wasnt good at using other moves and make the combat flow from move to other.

 7/10, but this largely depends on tastes and what kind of gamer you are and this is just my score as a "feeling" gamer.


----------



## Ttvetjanu

Prototype - 8/10

 A tad easy for my tastes but the storyline and crazy destruction is what makes this so fun. Think of GTA with a bad storyline and on mutant steroids.


----------



## Kirosia

Borderlands DLC: The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned 5/10

 Pretty bland expansion. The majority of your enemies are zombies, who use the same tactics (blind + slow + shield bomb + suicide bomber) and respawn almost endlessly. It becomes so annoying that it's better to just try and run past them. Missions are nothing special, and the final boss consists of the protagonist from MediEvil (on steroids) spinning endlessly. Worst of all, exiting and re-entering the game means restarting at the very beginning area... with no form of fast travel.


----------



## MaZa

Just finished Assassins Creed 2 and holy crap this game is great! It pretty much had every good thing from Assassins Creed 1 and fixed all its problems. There is a lot of variety in AC2 and how it progresses, and you dont even have to concentrate to mainmission all the time but start doing little side quest and assassinations and whatever. Characters are actually very fleshed out and story gets very deep. Fantastic ending too with very wierd mindf*** surprise. And again cliffhanger.

 Italy is also a very beautiful place, though I sort of miss the bleak middle-east of AC1.

 Downside of that game is that you have to play inferior AC1 to get full hang of the story.

 Oh, and Poison is such a fantastic & funny tool. Great way to cause distractions, or just cause mayhem when applied properly to different people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 9/10. At the same time I drop AC1's score to 7/10 as AC2 made me realise how ugly AC1's problems in gameplay actually were. Why I dont give AC2 10/10 is because its quite easy in the end.


 *edit* On a side note, graphics in this game are fantastic. But this also strains Xbox 360 quite a lot, causing FPS drops here and there.


----------



## Aynjell

Dragon Age, so far 9/10

 The story and world is awesome, the combat is like a gimped WoW.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Dragon Age: Origins

 6.5/10

 This game reminds me of The Lord of The Rings but it is not.


----------



## wowers

I am currently playing mega man 1 on my nes. I give it a 10/10. Most seem to enjoy mega man 2 or 3 more but the first one will always be my favorite.


----------



## FlyingInABlueDream

Just downloaded Castlevania: Symphony of the Night off Xbox Live.

 I have beaten this game well over 50 times. Old school 2D at it's best!


----------



## Landis

I snagged the Commander Keen Collection, Braid, Zeno Clash and the Unreal Collection from Steam's holiday sale.

 So far I've only had a chance to leap into Commander Keen (1) and oh man, that game is so terrible that it's amazing. I just can't wait to get into the later ones where I have some very fun memories. Like all games that we nostalgically replay years later, it's hard as all hell. 

 The plus side about playing games that you haven't touched in ten - twenty years is that you can't really remember where anything is, and, how the story goes. If I can't remember it, then it's new to me!

 Actually, I lied, I played Braid for a little bit and my god, that game is beautiful.


----------



## wowers

Oh i agree. I love braid and castlevania: symphony of the night! It is nice to go back to old games to get a little bit of a challenge.


----------



## Archangel

GRID by Codemasters

 Its fairly decent, the graphics are ok and I like some of the tracks so far, but not all.
 Racing is an ok genre for me but I prefer to have roads (like Need for speed Roads & Tracks) in front of only tracks, unless I am pleasantly surprised as I move along to new races.

 Perhaps worst of all is that I feel this game is not very entertaining in the sense that it it seems to be like a steady progression from A-Z, many racing games are I guess but it does not win me over like say Gran Turismo did.

 So for me its ok as an arcade racer, and killing some time with it in an easy come easy go gaming experience.

 6/10


----------



## Kirosia

Red faction Guerilla

 You blow stuff up. That's it. That's_ it_.


----------



## fraseyboy

Super Mario Galaxy: 9/10

 It's just so cute and pretty and CUTE. And its fun. It manages to be familiar and new at the same time. The only negative imo is the final boss battle which seems to be pretty unoriginal. I thought they could have done something extra special with that rather than things which had already been done in other parts of the game.

 But yeah. Great game that.


----------



## Gamerphile

MW2 single player "for the record" : Don't like that some parts of it is ridicules hard on veteran even with the not so realistic game play I come to love and hate about MW2 compared to what I usually play but other settings like regular are way to easy for the most of part the game for me. One of the things I blame is the aiming system that is of the sort I really hate but I must admit more realistic than some of the types I like but here when it is coupled with unrealistic amounts of bond type villainous terrorists and "red's" its all a big mess.
 I love playing games on the hardest setting and usually its for silly people like me that setting is made but if that as it is in this case means I have to replay ridicules hard scene over and over because the game besides the points already mentioned also employed the horrid checkpoint system that never worked well with any fast paced game that will kill my fun.

 more when I'm done chewing on this part of the game.... At least there is many hours for the bucks - looking forward to playing the co-op some day. And yes I know I for once did I game backwards with playing the multiplayer for ages before single player but thats due to the fact that my initial singleplayer experience after the first few scenes was awful and while MP has it kinks my friends and the weapon custom stuff lift it up IMO. + I have 50Mbit interwebz so I'm almost always the host in MP matches which helps a lot with the feared lag issues


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am currently playing mega man 1 on my nes. I give it a 10/10. Most seem to enjoy mega man 2 or 3 more but the first one will always be my favorite._

 


 Ah, Megaman 1. Only Megaman of NES era that I havent finished. Its so hard, mostly because of not-as-responsive controls are later megamans and hence my least favourite Megaman (3 is my fav). But thats the only one I didnt own also so I couldnt get used to it. Oh man, I have to rebuy NES or perhaps some cheap Famiclone and get all NES megamans again. I wasted my youth playing those...


----------



## fraseyboy

No More Heroes - 8/10 so far. It has technical issues. The camera is sometimes annoying, the framerate drops every so often, hitboxes for cars are WAY off, but the combat is so much fun. And the humour is great too. Using the toilet as a savepoint is revolutionary and more games should do it.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FlyingInABlueDream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just downloaded Castlevania: Symphony of the Night off Xbox Live._

 

What a great game! Easily in my top 10 of all time.


----------



## LingLing1337

Modern Warfare 2. 9/10.


----------



## fordgtlover

Both of teh following are the PC versions

 MW2 9/10 - Great game. Good controls, good story and plenty of action. 

 Assassin's Creed 7/10 - this game is let down a little by the controls. It's way too easy to grab something you didn't want to while a sword wielding guard beats the heck out of you. The game is little repetitive, but balanced against some really cool stuff (views anyone).


----------



## Zodduska

I've been gettin in on some of the Steam holiday sale:

 Batman Arkham Asylum - 9/10

 Torchlight - 8/10

 Only a few hours into each so far..

 Also bought Burnout Paradise Ultimate Box and Civ IV but haven't played much of either yet.


----------



## ksu06

dragon age origins ... not quite as fun as i expected, to be honest


----------



## demoNMaCHiN3

Uncharted 2 - 9.8/10

 Absolutely great game. Incredible visuals with a great story and very good gameplay. This game is a must-have for anyone with a PS3.


----------



## MaZa

What games for XBox 360 I should buy next? I already have Tales of vesperia, Batman: Arkham Asylum, Forza 3, Assassins Creed 1 and 2.

 I considered getting Brütal Legend for obvious reasons, but then found out about its RTS element that dominates quite a lot of the game, and I am not exactly a fan of RTS games. I like action-adventures, RPGs and shooters (though I prefer shooters on PC, gamepads sucks on those).


----------



## arnesto

I rented Batman Arkam Asylum and I finished it in 2 days.

 If was fun for a rental, but too short to buy it.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What games for XBox 360 I should buy next? I already have Tales of vesperia, Batman: Arkham Asylum, Forza 3, Assassins Creed 1 and 2.

 I considered getting Brütal Legend for obvious reasons, but then found out about its RTS element that dominates quite a lot of the game, and I am not exactly a fan of RTS games. I like action-adventures, RPGs and shooters (though I prefer shooters on PC, gamepads sucks on those)._

 

I actually liked Last Remnant (JRPG, $20 @ GS) the visual style is akin to FFXII, but the gameplay is less MMO-like. The story is paper-thin, but the characters aren't bad. 

 Devil May Cry 4 is also pretty good if you're into straight action combat, the levels are linear and the story is B-movie fair. Bayonetta (newly released, same genre) is said to be just as good if not better.


----------



## earthpeople

I was also gonna say take a look into Bayonetta. The 360 version got 40/40 from Famitsu.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I actually liked Last Remnant (JRPG, $20 @ GS) the visual style is akin to FFXII, but the gameplay is less MMO-like. The story is paper-thin, but the characters aren't bad. 

 Devil May Cry 4 is also pretty good if you're into straight action combat, the levels are linear and the story is B-movie fair. Bayonetta (newly released, same genre) is said to be just as good if not better._

 


 Devil May Cry 4 might be very interesting, but I havent played any of its previous installments. Do I have to play the older ones first to get hang of what is going on?

 About Bayonetta... Any game that tries to sell itself only by sex-appeal-for-adolescent-teens has hard time proving itself to be serious game that is truly worth playing. Not that I have problems with female beauty, far from it, but this kind of thing immidietly sounds "obviously shallow and hollow game" alarm in my head.

 The Last Remnant might be interesting though. It seems to have very mixed reception. I guess I have to find out myself if I will like this or not.


----------



## ramintop

uncharted 2, I cant remember how many times I was like "WOOOW" during the game! it really is incredible and I was sad when it ended but the online multiplayer will keep me entertained for a long time. 9.5/10


----------



## wuaffiliate

Playing fallout 3 finally, wow has taken so much of my gaming time i have ignored so many good games. fallout 3 shouldn't be called fallout 3 though, it shares no resemblance to the original 2 games aside from story line elements.


----------



## Aynjell

I'm still playing Dragon Age, Digital Deluxe Edition. So far my impression of the game is very good. I'm getting closer to saying amazed, butI don't want to be hasty. I'm gonna play through it again. One of the things I'm interested in is the tactics stuff, if you can program the characters to play without intervention that'd be challenge enough. I'm going to determine if this is even possible after I beat it... trying to decide what class to play though. I think I'm going to play a mage again, but focus on healing and let Morrigan handle all the DPS.


----------



## lwells

*GTR2 EVO* This game is always a fresh breathe of air. I prefer the simulation type racers to the more popular arcarde racing games. Everybody talks about Gran Turismo or Forza, but this game is the real deal IMHO. The physics are just right. The racing spirit is much more realistic than the previously mentioned games. Gran Turismo will make you wish you could afford a Ferrari, but GTR makes you want to buy sticky tires and go auto crossing. I love this game.


----------



## Planar_head

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lwells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*GTR2 EVO* This game is always a fresh breathe of air. I prefer the simulation type racers to the more popular arcarde racing games. Everybody talks about Gran Turismo or Forza, but this game is the real deal IMHO. The physics are just right. The racing spirit is much more realistic than the previously mentioned games. Gran Turismo will make you wish you could afford a Ferrari, but GTR makes you want to buy sticky tires and go auto crossing. I love this game._

 

Have you tried Live for Speed? Just out of curiousty.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Devil May Cry 4 might be very interesting, but I havent played any of its previous installments. Do I have to play the older ones first to get hang of what is going on?

 About Bayonetta... Any game that tries to sell itself only by sex-appeal-for-adolescent-teens has hard time proving itself to be serious game that is truly worth playing. Not that I have problems with female beauty, far from it, but this kind of thing immidietly sounds "obviously shallow and hollow game" alarm in my head.

 The Last Remnant might be interesting though. It seems to have very mixed reception. I guess I have to find out myself if I will like this or not._

 

Devil May Cry 4 is pretty stand-alone, you play most of the game with a brand new character. And it's actually easier than previous installments, as not to deter new players. Bayonetta, at least from what I've read, seems pretty well received. Though I do understand, games nowadays tend to be hyped over some gimmick, and reviewers gush over them like they weren't just "good". 

 I should warn you about Last Remnant, the Xbox version apparently requires you to "game the system" in order to finish. Your characters don't gain levels, but have a cumulative battle rank that affects things like how powerful enemies are or when characters learn certain abilities. If your battle rank gets too high too quick, bosses become nearly impossible to defeat.


----------



## lwells

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Planar_head* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you tried Live for Speed? Just out of curiousty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



 I have not! Is it good?


----------



## Kpalsm

Last Remnant runs like ass on the 360 anyway, if you're going to get that game, get it for PC as long as you have a decent one. I've got it for both, it runs a hell of a lot better on my PC than it does on my 360.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Devil May Cry 4 is pretty stand-alone, you play most of the game with a brand new character. And it's actually easier than previous installments, as not to deter new players. Bayonetta, at least from what I've read, seems pretty well received. Though I do understand, games nowadays tend to be hyped over some gimmick, and reviewers gush over them like they weren't just "good". 

 I should warn you about Last Remnant, the Xbox version apparently requires you to "game the system" in order to finish. Your characters don't gain levels, but have a cumulative battle rank that affects things like how powerful enemies are or when characters learn certain abilities. If your battle rank gets too high too quick, bosses become nearly impossible to defeat._

 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kpalsm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Last Remnant runs like ass on the 360 anyway, if you're going to get that game, get it for PC as long as you have a decent one. I've got it for both, it runs a hell of a lot better on my PC than it does on my 360._

 

Thanks for the warning. And yes, my PC kicks any consoles arse in power anyday. I guess I'll get this one for PC too.

 Though I have found other RPGs for Xbox360 that might be worth getting. Eternal Sonata, Last Odyssei, Star Ocean 4 and Enchanter Arms. Has anyone played those games yet?


----------



## Meliboeus

*Risen* - very good but some of the magic of the gothic series is missing...i mean, you can't get stuck, you can't kill any npc you want...possibilities to rearrange the plot as you wish are thus limited, and half of the fun is gone.

 I still much appreciated the improved combat system.


----------



## MaZa

Saw Lost Plane in the bargain bin. For some reason I had a faint memory that this is not a bad game according to reviews, so I decided to buy it. Now, lets see if my memory was wrong...


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Saw Lost Plane in the bargain bin. For some reason I had a faint memory that this is not a bad game according to reviews, so I decided to buy it. Now, lets see if my memory was wrong..._

 

If you mean Lost Planet, it's so bad it's good. Terribly unbalanced gameplay (the main character is so overpowered that he's probably capable of destroying chuck norris with his thoughts)...

 In fact, Wayne only gets into a VS because he can't carry more than one gun otherwise, if it weren't for that it would just be a waste of time for him.


----------



## hardRAWKR

Dragon Age: Origins
 8/10

 A good game. My biggest complaint is the fact that you have to compromise between graphics quality and framerate unless you're playing on a super-powerful PC. My computer is pretty powerful, definitely a big step above standard pre-packaged systems, but still not amazing, and I can only get to about medium quality before the lag gets intolerable.
 But otherwise, a very good game. It really sucks you in, and it's long enough to keep you busy for quite a while. I'm about 35 hours in and it says I'm at about 15% complete, though I'm not sure if that includes side-quests too...
 It's really fun to play as a mage, and mages actually seem to be the most useful members on your team. Definitely a lot of depth in the storyline. No complaints about difficulty. Not so hard that you can't make progress, but hard enough so that there's never anything you can just breeze through (I'm playing on Normal, and you can change the difficulty in-game, but I haven't). There are a few minor glitches occasionally, but nothing to complain about.
 Not particularly that special, but certainly one of the better games I've played in a while (I haven't played very many lately). I would recommend this game to anyone that enjoys RPG's, but make sure your PC can handle it.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you mean Lost Planet, it's so bad it's good. Terribly unbalanced gameplay (the main character is so overpowered that he's probably capable of destroying chuck norris with his thoughts)...

 In fact, Wayne only gets into a VS because he can't carry more than one gun otherwise, if it weren't for that it would just be a waste of time for him._

 

Yup. Dunno where that 't' dissappeared. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im in the middle of first hive, and dont know if the gameplay is that unbalanced so far. I am playing on easy difficulty and have some problems mainly because gamepads are NOT made for these kind of games. I really have to concentrate to get hang of it. Lock-on targets button, like in Metroid Primes, would have been very useful. God I wish I could play this with keyboard and mouse...

 But then again this game seems to feed you million types of weapons that you have problem thinking which you should take and leave behind and thermal energy that dying is actually very hard, even with my skills. I guess I have to switch to normal difficulty once I get hang of the controls.


----------



## MaZa

My god the Lost Planet is BORING. Ok, I'm just in the start but I'm already so full of the gameplay. Run in a tunnel, shoot anything that moves, preferably to the arse... This isnt particularly immersive either. This game might have good story, but I have already lost my interest in the maincharacter.

 I will play this through atleast once, I wont let that bargain bin money go to waste. Who knows, perhaps this game might catch on in later levels.


----------



## Zodduska

Star Trek Online (beta) - Complete garbage.. granted this is only after 5 minutes of play time. 

 Every other second the game lagged to 0 fps from my above 100 which made moving around and interacting with anything incredibly annoying, none of the dialog I encountered was spoken (come on this is 2010) the interface felt and looked cheap. I'm sure it's highly instanced. Good graphics.

 I should have realized this is the same dev who made Champions and not even bothered downloading the beta.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My god the Lost Planet is BORING. Ok, I'm just in the start but I'm already so full of the gameplay. Run in a tunnel, shoot anything that moves, preferably to the arse... This isnt particularly immersive either. This game might have good story, but I have already lost my interest in the maincharacter.

 I will play this through atleast once, I wont let that bargain bin money go to waste. Who knows, perhaps this game might catch on in later levels._

 

Remember when I told you the game was so unbalanced? For somebody who can man handle other people in shooters, Lost Planet should be stupid easy. BUT, that is the appeal for me, it's not supposed to be realistic or practical, it's supposed to be a frag fest. Any gamer going into a capcom game expected this from the get go. Just how things are.

 Go have a few shots of something really hard, 2 or 3 should get you going, and then go back to the game, you'll start seeing the humour in it. I mean WAYNE CAN RIP A GUN RIGHT OFF A VS AND CARRY IT AROUND WITH HIM. How much more ridiculous do you need? It's like Metal Slug, but in 3D.

 The game isn't fun until you think of it like that.


----------



## apatN

MW2 multiplayer. Every time I start it I absolutely love it. Then after let's say an hour I am getting fed up with tubers, choppers and fast knifers. 
 Also what's really annoying is this. You make a kill and then BAM! Nice shot from a distance! Headshot! Buzzkill! Payback! Challenge complete!


----------



## Hobohodou

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Devil May Cry 4 might be very interesting, but I havent played any of its previous installments. Do I have to play the older ones first to get hang of what is going on?

 About Bayonetta... Any game that tries to sell itself only by sex-appeal-for-adolescent-teens has hard time proving itself to be serious game that is truly worth playing. Not that I have problems with female beauty, far from it, but this kind of thing immidietly sounds "obviously shallow and hollow game" alarm in my head._

 

It doesn't try to sell itself with sex appeal really.
 It sells itself with great action gameplay, and an awesome sense of humour and charm...that gives it that classic "clover" feel...A nice mix of Viewtiful Joe + Devil may cry...with a little bit of a feeling of other clover games...

 Really nice, and the first game in a while I made a completely blind purchase on..based on game studio alone...Not disappointed with it in any way!
 Bayonetta for me is a 10/10

 Better than DMC4, but you can pick up a copy of DMC4 dirt cheap...while bayonetta is still new...

 MW2 is still fun, but haven't played in a month or so due to connection issues, but great game <3


----------



## Edwood

Playing Dragon Age: Origins on the 360. Kind of getting bored. Perhap's I've outgrown traditional RPG style play. But perhaps it's because it really feels like Bioware had their C-Team working on this game, since they're working on Mass Effect 2 at the same time.

 Meh, passes the time until ME2 is out.


----------



## kshelton

Zelda: Twilight Princess 8/10
 Team Fortress 2 (PC) 10/10


----------



## fraseyboy

Darwinia: 10/10

 By god. This is beginning to sound a bit monotonous but what a beautiful game! The music, the storyline, the graphics... It's all simply lovely. And the gameplay is so unique. This is the only RTS I've played in a while that I've played for more than an hour. And steam sale prices make it even better.

 I've been playing so many good games recently. I need to play a bad one to get some perspective.


----------



## kunalraiker

I was playing the tennis on Wii a minute ago,I really like this game as you can always come back to it anytime, just to win-or try to win a few games, feel nice about it and then do something else, its a no fuss entertainment for me, the game loads straightaway, decent graphics and nice gameplay.


----------



## DJShadow

Ah, Modern Warfare 2, I had it a few days ago for PC and it is everything everyone said about it: lag, no map choice, lag, no determining who you play with, lag, no way of kicking abusive/offensive/cheating players oh and er lag. All of which creates a frustrating mix because you have a game that on its fundamental levels is a load of fun and at the same time botched by its online implementation.

 For the Xbox 360 version (campaign, cooperative spec-ops (awesome!) and offline multiplayer): 9/10

 For the PC version as it is: 4/10, a higher rating isn't justified in any rational way.


----------



## Kpalsm

What do you think of the online multiplayer on the 360 version?


----------



## melomaniac

Rainbow Six Vegas 2. 

 enjoying all the new options a lot. despite the game's title (kinda like a strange sports score?) it's the kind of shooter that's neither too difficult for my twitches nor too dull.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Darwinia: 10/10

 By god. This is beginning to sound a bit monotonous but what a beautiful game! The music, the storyline, the graphics... It's all simply lovely. And the gameplay is so unique. This is the only RTS I've played in a while that I've played for more than an hour. And steam sale prices make it even better.

 I've been playing so many good games recently. I need to play a bad one to get some perspective._

 

Interesting. Think the XBL Arcade version is about the same? It looks fun.


----------



## XxATOLxX

Mass Effect - 9/10

 It was like Dragon Age: Origins, but with guns.


----------



## joomongj

AC2 9.5/10
 Torchlight 8/10
 BAA 9/10
 SF4 9/10


----------



## MoodySteve

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XxATOLxX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mass Effect - 9/10

 It was like Dragon Age: Origins, but with guns._

 

...and completely different combat mechanics.

 Both were awesome games, but combat in Mass Effect was an afterthought in most cases. Combat in Dragon Age is quite challenging (at least on the hard difficulty). I am majorly amped for Mass Effect 2.

 Latest game I played is Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2. As an action RPG it's decent, but it's still the best co-op series that I've found for me and my lady friend. I'll give it an 8.5/10, taking into account the fun co-op.


----------



## Benaiir

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - 6.5/10. I liked the story mode, but it's really short. It didn't take much over 6 hours if I remember, but the story mode isn't nearly as important as the online gameplay, which I can't stand. The maps aren't all well-thought-out, and the weapons suck. I feel as if they wrecked the perks system, which was perfectly fine till then. Semtex was a nice addition, and I miss it when I play COD4, but it's not enough to make me go back. Next time, they should try to pull the best features out of the competing games and somehow incorporate it 

 Gears of War 1 - 8/10. I like the game, the story line, and the use of your surroundings. It's different from the Call of Duty series, and the camera angle is useful to see what's going on all around you (It's a 3rd person shooter). The weapon choice feels limited and the auto-save is useful too. I haven't gotten to the online yet, but I can't imagine it changing my feelings all too much. It's a great game and I can't wait to finish it so I can move on to Gears 2.


----------



## Landis

*Darksiders* - 8/10 - The game is pretty much Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, meets God of War and has an affair with Prince of Persia (newest). It's fun, but not quite addictingly fun-- Which all gamers know is the best kind of fun. If they made it a little less repetitive and pushed more story on you it might be that much better of a game. It's from a new company, Vigil Studios, so I wish them all the best with future games.

*Dante's Inferno* *(Demo)* - 7/10 - It's pretty much a carbon copy of God of War's game play. Quick time events are the devil and I can never accept them... So far this game looks like it's going to have a lot of them too. Dante's Inferno will be released with a mature rating, which really speaks to me seeing how ten years ago, they would have condemned and slapped a big "A" on it for "Adult Only" given the bare breasts shown many times over in the demo (And in the background fo the starting menu... And inventory menu) and not to mention the violence and disturbing images... Such as the main character having a removed a large portion of flesh from his chest to form a cross. As for the game physics, they seem to be quite well designed-- your combat movements are fluid, although it's a pain if flying hell monkeys swoop into a fight and you're in the middle of a combo that you can't break out of even though your target is dead. I'm very interested to see how they pulled this game together in relation to the poem, so I will be buying it regardless of how much I hate quick time events... And I really, really hate them.


----------



## oqvist

Call of duty MW: 2... I may be odd but I only play these for the single player campaigns...

 They use to be good and pretty much all Infinity wards title had some level that sticked. But what a failure this was...

 Pacing is horrible because there is no pacing!
 As for story I have never any idea why I am there shooting things? It´s like the entire game goes in fast forward and you jump between different characters? I have frankly no idea?

 It impresses a lot. You have these beautiful levels to run around in which are all wasted. Superb audio. Heck my main reason to continue playing is to test out my 5.1 system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

 You can see that there is talented people involved but the hysteria about going bigger and worse then the last one really killed this game!

 For it´s technical merits and the potential I have to give it a 5/10 anyway. It´s kind of fun running around at recruit or what the easiest setting is just enjoying the environment. When you get tired of the constant shooting going on which you are. You don´t have to aim because no matter where you shoot there is an enemy spawn thrown at you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you don´t have to worry about getting out of ammo because you have 40 weapons all laying around the surface for some reason...

 Just to much of everything which may sound good in theory but get ridiculous.
 Every action title need silence as well. It´s just like music. No music without silence!


----------



## luckybaer

*Dragon Age Origins*

 9.0/10 - I'm having a lot of fun with this game. It isn't just a quick twitch game like others I play, so it has almost a "casual" feel to it. Tactically, being able to hit the space bar and plan out a fight move by move is fun for me. The game has potential due to the extra content that can be produced. The only knocks on it, IMHO, are the voice talent and the graphics. The voices range from pretty good (Duncan is solemn, Shale is suitably funny, Sten is... uh... Sten (in a good way)) to cheesy (Alistair is irritating, Zevran is either intentionally comical or pretty lame). Graphics are not much better than BF2, and that game is >3 years old. I always laugh whenever my character "kills" a bad guy, and the bad guy's head or other body part becomes cleanly hidden by a wall, chest, rock, or other solid object. I guess I'm hitting them so hard that they end up partically phasing through those objects.


----------



## Equus

Agarest Generations of War - 7.0/10
 Good character designs and odd premise mix with a slightly different but so far mostly average strategy RPG system. Basically you have a main character in each generation and they marry someone which influences the abilities and appearance of the next generation. If it sounds kinda cheesy and date-sim like, you're pretty spot on. The main problem I'm having right now is the pace is pretty slow and long in between plot points, but I haven't gotten all that far. Pros - Odd premise following several generations, good character designs, solid system to create and enhance items and equipment. Cons - Terrible text editing and sometimes questionable translations on the Ghostlight version, somewhat slow to pick up during first generation, erratic difficulty curve.

 Sky Crawlers: Innocent Aces - 7.5/10
 I'm a sometimes fanboy of the Oshii movie (I can never decide just how I feel about it), so getting this game was a no-brainer. Quirky controls using the Wii motion sensor, but it was designed by the folks who did Ace Combat and it's pretty quick and easy to pick up. Pros - Lots of things to unlock, lots of difficulty levels to adjust your challenge level, and animated cut-scenes. Cons - English dub is mostly OK with some head scratching performances, no Japanese voice over, missions don't have a lot of real variety.

 Atelier Annie - 9.0/10
 Very different from other games in the Atelier series, but with most of the quirkiness and humor that you either love or hate. Basically, the main character is a lazy young girl who gets sent by her grandfather, a famous alchemist, to compete in a contest to develop a resort island using alchemy. A lot of the game is spent gathering ingredients, developing your resort areas, and making items to complete job requests. The 2d sprite look is a little more forgivable because it's on the DS rather than on the PS2 or PS3, and the designs are pretty on par with the cuteness that is Gust games. The combat sprites are on the ugly/silly side of super-deformed, however. Pros - Simple and cute story with decent gameplay. There are several choices as far as party members by the end of the game, so it's not hard to have a three-person group that you like. Resort management actually is less micro-managing and more fun than it sounds. While the game is only around 20 hours or less long, there are several different endings that you can go for, so there is considerable replay value if you want it. Cons - Aforementioned ugly combat sprites, and some of the characters stray from cute to near-homicide-inducing stupidity.


----------



## feh1325

batman arkham asylum: 8/10
 i'm having a lot of fun with this game. granted, i'm not finished with the main storyline of the game nor am a huge batman fan (okay, i really enjoyed the dark knight, that's about it). the combat is pretty cool, but nothing beats hanging from a gargoyle, waiting for the guy to get close enough to snatch him. it's fun to play with the different bat-toys, but i'm not sure how i feel about having to retrace my footsteps to solve the riddles. my one major complaint is that i find myself in detective mode too much, stripping the game from its intended look and feel.


----------



## MaZa

Hah! Great, I preordered Mass Effect 2 some while ago, and I just received it today (and bit early too than official date! Sweet!). Problem is, the shop sent me Xbox360 version, when I wanted PC one because I have Mass Effect 1 on it too. While I DO have Xbox360, I cannot transfer the savegame data to my console plus PC has much better graphics.

 Sent a complaint to the shop, and now am waiting for their response while having the game right on my hands and itching to play it so much, but I simply cant!!! ARGH!


----------



## joomongj

ME2 - 9/10, 3 hours.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


 ME2 - 9/10, 3 hours. 
 

Twisting knife in the wound...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 *edit* Heh, got a response. Apparently there has been some serious packaging error and everyone (I guess they meant PC version buyers) got Xbox360 version. Sending it back tomorrow. Hopefully I get my copy before weekend...


----------



## deadhead12

Modern Warfare 2 would get a 9/10 in my book except for the fact that it killed my xbox. Oh, it also killed my little brother's xbox and my father's xbox, so yeah, I don't like it as much anymore.


----------



## TheAudioDude

The one thing I don't like about MW2 are the people who pick the cheapest weapons. Nothing makes me more mad than having a nice killstreak and then getting noob-tubed. Same goes for the dual shotguns that can kill with one shot from like 50 feet away. Stuff like this reminds me of the AWP in Counter-Strike. Yeah, there's no reason to complain if I can also pick the weapon, but I don't pick it because it's so freakin cheap. I like my M16


----------



## Aynjell

I'm playing Mass Effect 2. So far, really good, but I'll rate it once I'm further in.


----------



## joomongj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Twisting knife in the wound...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 *edit* Heh, got a response. Apparently there has been some serious packaging error and everyone (I guess they meant PC version buyers) got Xbox360 version. Sending it back tomorrow. Hopefully I get my copy before weekend... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

gg steam


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *joomongj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_gg steam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

NEVER! I'd rather die than have my games dependant on some bloatware software. Ok, steam isnt that bad apparently, its just principle that when I buy my games I want them as physical discs or cartridges. Its just cooler that way and feels nicer to an oldschool gamer such as me.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_NEVER! I'd rather die than have my games dependant on some bloatware software. Ok, steam isnt that bad apparently, its just principle that when I buy my games I want them as physical discs or cartridges. Its just cooler that way and feels nicer to an oldschool gamer such as me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I prefer not having to swap a disc in to play a game. If you switch games every so often, it can become a hassle, and quite frankly isn't worth the time or effort unless I want to play a game for quite some time.

 Steam resolves that and lets me get to my gaming. Bloatware? The only thing I think they've gone too far on is the community stuff. It's a great distribution system, with good prices and great sales. Download speeds are as good as they can get...

 Everything is just a match made in heaven. Steam is practically at the point of being unfailable due to their game catalog. Hopefulyl they continue to manage it well.


----------



## MaZa

I use no-cd cracks to get around swapping discs if I can. And no, I dont give a damn if they are "legal" or not.

 I might join Steam sometime in the future, but not now.


----------



## Archangel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I prefer not having to swap a disc in to play a game. If you switch games every so often, it can become a hassle, and quite frankly isn't worth the time or effort unless I want to play a game for quite some time.

 Steam resolves that and lets me get to my gaming. Bloatware? The only thing I think they've gone too far on is the community stuff. It's a great distribution system, with good prices and great sales. Download speeds are as good as they can get...

 Everything is just a match made in heaven. Steam is practically at the point of being unfailable due to their game catalog. Hopefulyl they continue to manage it well.




_

 

I agree completely, I have only used Steam for about 8 months but it has boosted my interest in PC gaming again with its for me easy approach and not to say pretty decent prices on sales. When I was not on Steam I usually bought maybe 4-5 games on a good year, now I have over 15 on my Steam account due to sales.

 However I have made a policy when it comes to buying games in that the absolute must haves I still purchase as physical copies especially if there is a limited/collectors edition, and I rarely buy full price titles on Steam, other then that it is great. Not to mention the instant gratification one gets from sitting inside a warm room and purchase a game with the visa and get it almost straight away not having either to go outside in the cold or wait for days or weeks for a pakcage to arrive.

 And as for the topic in the thread I mentioned I might up my score of Left 4 Dead 2 to an 8/10 when playing it more and without any doubt I will do so, great fun for me, love it, the coop is so satisfying on a good team.


----------



## joomongj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_NEVER! I'd rather die than have my games dependant on some bloatware software. Ok, steam isnt that bad apparently, its just principle that when I buy my games I want them as physical discs or cartridges. Its just cooler that way and feels nicer to an oldschool gamer such as me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## yukihiro

Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box... 7/10

 I liked the first game better. The story isn't as strong in this one, and some of the puzzles seem too difficult for being so pointless. I mean, some of the puzzles are hard when they're not even analytical puzzles if you know what I mean... Other than that, it's a solid game.

 Time for me to go play the 3rd game.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheAudioDude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The one thing I don't like about MW2 are the people who pick the cheapest weapons. Nothing makes me more mad than having a nice killstreak and then getting noob-tubed. Same goes for the dual shotguns that can kill with one shot from like 50 feet away. Stuff like this reminds me of the AWP in Counter-Strike. Yeah, there's no reason to complain if I can also pick the weapon, but I don't pick it because it's so freakin cheap. I like my M16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I gave up and have an ultimate Noob Toob class. M16 Nader + 1 Man Army Pro = unlimited nades. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I switch up between a Ninja and heavy AUG HBAR class as well to keep on the move.



 Anywho, I'm pretty sick of camping in MW2, I've moved onto Gears of Effect 2. Amazing improvements graphically and gameplay from the first game. Only complaint I have is that Mass Effect 2 has turned into a more casual action shooter rather than RPG game. Gone is the customizing menu for customizing armor, weapons, stats like the first game (and others like Dragon Age, etc.). You can only customize Sheperd. There is very little "gear" to customize in comparison. Planet "exploration" is horribly boring now. Makes me miss the mindless driving in the Mako on nearly identical clone planets in ME1. Whomever designed the Mineral Scanning mini game must spend all their time with a metal detector at the beach when they're vacationing in Hawaii. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would rate Mass Effect 2 a 9/10. Would've been a perfect 10 for me if it didn't have that mind numbing boredom of Mineral Scanning and more RPG customization (namely Armor). 

 -Ed


----------



## laxx

Back to playing WoW...


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Archangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree completely, I have only used Steam for about 8 months but it has boosted my interest in PC gaming again with its for me easy approach and not to say pretty decent prices on sales. When I was not on Steam I usually bought maybe 4-5 games on a good year, now I have over 15 on my Steam account due to sales.

 However I have made a policy when it comes to buying games in that the absolute must haves I still purchase as physical copies especially if there is a limited/collectors edition, and I rarely buy full price titles on Steam, other then that it is great. Not to mention the instant gratification one gets from sitting inside a warm room and purchase a game with the visa and get it almost straight away not having either to go outside in the cold or wait for days or weeks for a pakcage to arrive.

 And as for the topic in the thread I mentioned I might up my score of Left 4 Dead 2 to an 8/10 when playing it more and without any doubt I will do so, great fun for me, love it, the coop is so satisfying on a good team._

 


 I truly love steam, and it's sales.

 I own 124 games worth: $1,341.38 USD


----------



## kjpmkjp

Vegas 2: 8/10

 Yes, it's been out for ages, and yes, it's a poor man's MW2. However, awkward cover system and TH enemy spawning issues aside, this is one of the best shooters I've played in recent memory. I'm also in love with the UMP <3

 Now, I hope to get some cash for Mass Effect 2.


----------



## MrGreen

Super Mario Bros Wii

 8.5/10. The way mario was meant to be. Points deducted for being far too easy (99 lives by halfway through world 2), none of the star coins were hard to find. Star world was a let down. Secrets appear on the map.

 House of the Dead: Overkill
 7.5/10. Great fun to play. Too short.

 Still waiting for more games on PS3 instead of having my collection of basically MGS4/Valkyria/LBP


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_NEVER! I'd rather die than have my games dependant on some bloatware software. Ok, steam isnt that bad apparently, its just principle that when I buy my games I want them as physical discs or cartridges. Its just cooler that way and feels nicer to an oldschool gamer such as me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Blame the software pirates and certain nations that will go unnamed for total disregard of IP laws.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Blame the software pirates and certain nations that will go unnamed for total disregard of IP laws._

 

Not really sure what you mean and what this has to do with my preference to games on physical discs.


----------



## fraseyboy

Finished Darwinia.

 Like 10/10 or so. Srsly. It was awesome. It made me happy, angry, sad... And such a unique combination of strategy and action. There were times when I thought "this is impossible" and walked away then came back in a few hours and worked out a strategy that worked. Very rewarding.


 Got the Bad Company 2 Beta today. Won't rate it since its just a Beta. The destructible stuff works ok I guess... I don't really see it adding much to the gameplay though. Aside from that its typical Battlefield, maybe more focused though. I do like the Levelling system which is much better than MW2's "BONUS EXP FOR DOING ANYTHING" system.


----------



## Kpalsm

Guitar Hero: Van Halen. No rating yet; just bought it, but it's...yet another Guitar Hero game. What can I say? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've now played every Guitar Hero/Rock Band game, and beaten every one on expert guitar, bass and vocals (where applicable) except Van Halen since I just bought it. I love Van Halen though so shouldn't be too big a deal to finish this one in the same capacity. Played some quick play with a couple of friends then decided to go through the career for the heck of it. After my friends left all I could stomach to do was the first two songs of the career before I got sick of it for the night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I brought the game home, the first thing I did was try and play Eruption. It's a ridiculously hard song, one of the hardest songs I've played since the first Guitar Hero and it's horrible hammer-ons. The only song harder for me is Cult Of Personality (Guitar Hero 3, Smash Hits), still fail that one about half the time at around 75% completion. That said...

 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BQaqCaIDW1Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BQaqCaIDW1Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

 Not me in the video by the way, but I play almost identically to him anyway. The only difference is I use a Rock Band 2 guitar so for the tapping parts I just use the lower fret buttons with my right hand rather than moving up to the higher buttons.

 Wish I was as good at playing my real (bass) guitar as I am at playing a plastic video game guitar


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not really sure what you mean and what this has to do with my preference to games on physical discs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Because piracy is why services like Steam have to exist, i.e. no physical disc.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finished Darwinia.

 Like 10/10 or so. Srsly. It was awesome. It made me happy, angry, sad... And such a unique combination of strategy and action. There were times when I thought "this is impossible" and walked away then came back in a few hours and worked out a strategy that worked. Very rewarding._

 

Did you play the PC or the XBL version? Sounds like the best type of strategy game.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Because piracy is why services like Steam have to exist, i.e. no physical disc._

 


 Its not like physical discs are nonexistent. Majority of games are still sold on discs AFAIK. I just happened to get a wrong console version, that is all.


----------



## robm321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got the Bad Company 2 Beta today. Won't rate it since its just a Beta. The destructible stuff works ok I guess... I don't really see it adding much to the gameplay though. Aside from that its typical Battlefield, maybe more focused though. I do like the Levelling system which is much better than MW2's "BONUS EXP FOR DOING ANYTHING" system._

 

How is it compared to MW2? I've played cod since the first one and MW2 is the one that might make me jump ship. Don't get me wrong it's fun and addicting, but it's frustrating and cartoonish. I was hoping battlefield would take it's place even though it's different (I played the last version and liked it).


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'm currently running through Magna Carta 2 for the 360 and have been pleasantly surprised as the 360 seems to have a crux of middling RPGs with not much incentive to play past the first few hours; Dragon Age, Oblivion, Fallout and Tales of Vesperia being the main exceptions. I've found the combat system in Magna Carta 2 to be intuitive, the skill system to be worthwhile and relevant, the dialog, while poor at times, is plentiful and keeps you interested in the story. Graphics are good and character art is pretty decent. 

 Overall recommended and I'm still enjoying it quite a few hours in. 

*7.75/10*


----------



## Bob_McBob

I wish I had time for games. I bought the Fallout 3 limited edition box when it came out in 2008, and I've still barely played it at all


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you play the PC or the XBL version? Sounds like the best type of strategy game._

 

PC. It is definitely my favourite strategy game I've played, mostly the battles aren't just "click unit, click enemy". They actually require skill. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *robm321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is it compared to MW2? I've played cod since the first one and MW2 is the one that might make me jump ship. Don't get me wrong it's fun and addicting, but it's frustrating and cartoonish. I was hoping battlefield would take it's place even though it's different (I played the last version and liked it)._

 

I never liked MW2 much. Imo BC2 is far superior than MW2. It doesn't have all those annoying bonuses and titles and xp's and such which make MW2 seem so arcadey. The battles make you feel more like you are part of a team too, fighting together to either defend or capture the objective. The only other Battlefield games I've played are Battlefield 2 and Battlefield 1942. So far it seems similar to Battlefield 2 except more 'focused' instead of spread out all over a massive map. Also, it has dedicated servers as well as a "play now" mode which picks a server for you, for people who have come from console and don't have the brain capacity to pick a server. This alone makes it better than MW2 imo.


----------



## revolink24

Mass Effect 2!

 So far, hovering in the low-mid 9s out of ten. Combat is vastly improved, found normal a bit easy, but you can change the difficulty at any time. Interesting story. So far much better than Mass Effect 1, a game I loved despite its obvious faults.


----------



## robm321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fraseyboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I never liked MW2 much. Imo BC2 is far superior than MW2. It doesn't have all those annoying bonuses and titles and xp's and such which make MW2 seem so arcadey. The battles make you feel more like you are part of a team too, fighting together to either defend or capture the objective. The only other Battlefield games I've played are Battlefield 2 and Battlefield 1942. So far it seems similar to Battlefield 2 except more 'focused' instead of spread out all over a massive map. Also, it has dedicated servers as well as a "play now" mode which picks a server for you, for people who have come from console and don't have the brain capacity to pick a server. This alone makes it better than MW2 imo._

 

That's great to hear. MW2 has become so commercially focused that it's now like a kids game. I will have to check out the new Battlefield. I appreciate the comparison.


----------



## kobeclix

Day of Defeat: Source 10/10 never gets old. Well balanced as far as weapons go.

 NBA 2k10 8/10 .Game lags on xbox360 very distracting, like slow motion. Stupid AI stands out of bounds waiting for a pass. C'mon who does that? That would be like Madden if a receiver were to run out of bounds and wait for a pass out of bounds. It's just too stupid. NBA players don't even do that cause it's stupid. This happens at least once a game.

 Modern Warfare 2 8.5/10, haven't gone online yet. very action packed. I hate the whole ranking and upgrading system, it takes too long before I can use all the guns and perks.


----------



## EugeneK

Mass Effect 2 - 9.5/10
 Mass Effect 1 got my 10/10.


----------



## MaZa

Mass Effect 2. Just one sentence: "Sir Isaac Newton is deadliest son of a b***h in space!"

 LMAO!!!! This game is full of small hidden jokes and jabs, at the times it sort of feels Monkey Islandish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Okay, more seriously. I THINK I am halfway through the game, and so far I am incredibly impressed. Characters are really deep and those I might have hated at first I grew to love when I managed to dig deeper what they really think etc... I especially lover Tali loyalty quest, quite heartwarming/breaking.
 Atmosphere is also fantastic, I could spend hours on Afterlife club just blasting the music and getting Shepard wasted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Combat is much more exciting than Mass Effect 1 and cleaning up the useless powers makes the combat feel more fluid, though I think they overdid the cleanup a bit. I still do not really agree with "heatsink" clip system. You should atleast have the ability to shoot when out of heatsinks with overheating and ROF penalty, just for the sake of consistency with ME1.

 At first I was saddened to see exploring planets with Mako was gone. Yes, while they dragged on in ME1, they were still quite "accurate" what real planets out there in space might look like. In ME1 it was nice to just stand in the rocky desert around you and watching that red giant or blue star blazing in the sky. Manual space exploration is really nice touch though, and I dont mind the planet scanning for minerals either. Its boring, but not overly so.

 However, HEAVILY CONSOLIFIED CONTROLS SERIOUSLY PISS ME OFF!!! What the hell is with this "multifunction" spacebar!? Whole concept stinks! No hotkeys to squad screen, journal and whatever either, you have to press ESC (I guess its same with consoles have to press pause?) and then choose those if I want to see them. They had almost perfect controls in ME1, how they managed to screw this so badly!? This whole thing screams "halfassed console port" so badly that it makes me cry. ME1 was also console port, but atleast they had some effort in translating the gameplay between console and PC. Controls were very good on latter.


 I havent finished the game but so far, other than controls, it feels better than Mass Effect 1 and thats a lot cuz ME1 is 9/10 game to me. If they ever fix the controls (very unlikely), then this game is definetly 10/10 game to me, depending on quality of rest of the game of course. Back to playing...


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mass Effect 2. Just one sentence: "Sir Isaac Newton is deadliest son of a b***h in space!"

 LMAO!!!! This game is full of small hidden jokes and jabs, at the times it sort of feels Monkey Islandish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was a bit disappointed that the intraparty banter from Dragon Age didn't make it over, but the overhead conversations are a lot of fun.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_However, HEAVILY CONSOLIFIED CONTROLS SERIOUSLY PISS ME OFF!!! What the hell is with this "multifunction" spacebar!? Whole concept stinks! No hotkeys to squad screen, journal and whatever either, you have to press ESC (I guess its same with consoles have to press pause?) and then choose those if I want to see them. They had almost perfect controls in ME1, how they managed to screw this so badly!? This whole thing screams "halfassed console port" so badly that it makes me cry. ME1 was also console port, but atleast they had some effort in translating the gameplay between console and PC. Controls were very good on latter._

 

Yep, an internet hookup delay left me unable to download ME2 off of Steam so I picked it up for the Xbox 360 also. In a side by side comparison, the Xbox 360 UI blows the doors off of the PC UI. The lack of mouse speed sliders is also a major knock on the PC version. Graphically, it's a wash. Unlike ME1, the Xbox 360 version looks and runs well enough that the extra performance on the PC amounts to spit, polish, and not much else. (Where are you Eyefinity support???)


----------



## joomongj

Finished ME2, 26 hours in total. Did every mission and every quest I could find along w/ some mining here and there but not all. Phenomenal game. My Shepard didn't die though and ya the Normandy was fully upgraded. 9/10.


----------



## RedLeader

Battlefield Bad Company 2 - Awesome/10 

 They took the best elements of the last couple BF games, ripped out the few good parts of MP COD4/6 (never been the biggest fan of those MP) and combined them into a freakin awesome game.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was a bit disappointed that the intraparty banter from Dragon Age didn't make it over, but the overhead conversations are a lot of fun.

_

 


 Yeah. I also noticed the lack of partybanter. Though there is one hilarious one if you take Garrus and Tali to Citadel, and keep running stairs up and down. But its such a waste that my companions do not chat otherwise other than scripted ones. But then again there are a lot of scripted talk, so I can see why they skimped on that. And overheard talks are simply priceless. Bachelor Party, Turian who obviously tries to hit on a one Quarian lady... Oh, my, GOD!


----------



## MaZa

Just finished Mass Effect 2, twice sort off. First I had one of my friends killed, (thought Jack would make a good diversion, as she is expert in causing hell with her biotics, but she got shot in the end) but after reloading managed to make everyone survive, except half of my shipcrew. I was too hestitant and unnecessarily overprepared for the final mission by doing useless sidequest that I could have done after the final mission, something I cannot fix on this save. It was bit heartbreaking to hear that Rupert will never be able to hold his newborn daughter for the first time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On next playthrough I will aim for 100% success.



 Overall, ME2 is a fricking masterpiece. While it is unfortunate that gameplay is too consolefied, and RPG elements have taken a huge drop, the writing is possibly best I have ever seen in videogames. Every character seem to matter and have a past, even the shipcrew, and its easy to grow attached to them. Honestly, this game is more like a well written interactive scifi book than a game with many choices that all alter the ending.

 Good job Bioware! Only the crappy UI and bit too streamlined RPG elements stop me from giving this game 10/10. Hopefully Mass Effect 3 manages to find balance between this and first game.

 9/10


----------



## TheAudioDude

I'm not playing any games right now due to a serious finger injury, but I just came across this:

Gamestop.com - Buy Xbox 360 Marvel vs Capcom 2 Tournament Stick - Xbox 360

 Last year when SFIV came out, I was interested in getting a custom arcade stick made (Arcade-in-a-Box - Custom Joysticks and Control Panels for Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 / PS3) but ~$200 is a lot to spend.

 Now this thing comes along for $100, w/ great artwork. The good thing is I can hook it up to my PC and use it with my MAME emulator! I'm not 100% sure how I'll like the Japanese-type stick and buttons, but I think I can replace them with American arcade types. These TE sticks are usually very customizable.


----------



## aristos_achaion

I totally agree on the consolified controls, but they work well enough. Until, of course, you accidentally order a party member out of cover trying to tell them to shoot something. I was also disappointed you don't see more synthetics after finding Legion...Legion + Tali rocked the Heretic's world on Legion's quest.

 Come to think of it, I was so OP I didn't use heavy weapons at all on the final mission. Legion and his anti-materiel sniper rifle just killed everything. It was hardly fair.

 My favorite moment: asking Conrad Verner what he's doing in the bar on Ilium. So true, so true.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aristos_achaion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I totally agree on the consolified controls, but they work well enough. Until, of course, you accidentally order a party member out of cover trying to tell them to shoot something. I was also disappointed you don't see more synthetics after finding Legion...Legion + Tali rocked the Heretic's world on Legion's quest.

 Come to think of it, I was so OP I didn't use heavy weapons at all on the final mission. Legion and his anti-materiel sniper rifle just killed everything. It was hardly fair.

 My favorite moment: asking Conrad Verner what he's doing in the bar on Ilium. So true, so true._

 


 It seems like that Conrads quest is bugged ATM. He says that I pointed a gun in his face. I'm pretty sure that did Paragon choice in ME1 and explained why he shouldnt be doing this. But no matter, it was amusing quest. What an idiot my adoring fan is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I expect to see a lot of Geth in ME3 again. Legions loyalty quest was very eye-opening when it came to Geth and their background. I really wonder how this will end. (spoilers: I chose to rewrite the virus)


----------



## Aynjell

Knights of the Old Republic. So far I'm about 15 hours in, and it 's treating me really good. I think I paid 2.50 or 5.00 or something like that for it. And so far, it's treating me great. A classic for sure.

 You can see plain as day some of the dated mechanics in the game, and the lack of widescreen res is crummy, but it runs and looks fine in a window so... I guess sometimes you have to work around the age of a game to enjoy it in this day and age.

 overall, 9/10, but I reserve final judgement for once I complete it.


----------



## J W

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Knights of the Old Republic. So far I'm about 15 hours in, and it 's treating me really good. I think I paid 2.50 or 5.00 or something like that for it. And so far, it's treating me great. A classic for sure.

 You can see plain as day some of the dated mechanics in the game, and the lack of widescreen res is crummy, but it runs and looks fine in a window so... I guess sometimes you have to work around the age of a game to enjoy it in this day and age.

 overall, 9/10, but I reserve final judgement for once I complete it._

 

There's a widescreen hack out there for KOTOR.

 Edit: Here: http://www.widescreengamingforum.com...s_for_SW:KOTOR


----------



## Hardwired

Mass Effect 2 was excellent with the exception of the controls as mentioned above. 

 I'm currently enjoying Borderlands for the third time through. 

 I'm also waiting for Bioshock 2 in just a few days.


----------



## aristos_achaion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It seems like that Conrads quest is bugged ATM. He says that I pointed a gun in his face. I'm pretty sure that did Paragon choice in ME1 and explained why he shouldnt be doing this. But no matter, it was amusing quest. What an idiot my adoring fan is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I expect to see a lot of Geth in ME3 again. Legions loyalty quest was very eye-opening when it came to Geth and their background. I really wonder how this will end. (spoilers: I chose to rewrite the virus)_

 

I see you also do the Paragon thing...I do like how ME2 has the charm-intimidate options linked to your Paragon/Renegade ranking rather than a specific skill. I'm not totally sure about the rest of the skill system, but that's a definite improvement.

 Speaking of buggy quests, I did the asari-trying-to-get-off-the-Citadel quest after I got Legion...the C-Sec officer was flipping out about "How can I be sure the Asari aren't Geth agents?" _with a freaking Geth standing right behind me_. Actually, sounds kinda like the real TSA.


----------



## chesebert

mass effect 2 6.5/10

 finished the game, did all the side quests. ME2 was a major disappointment for me coming from ME1. ME2 should have been an add-on rather than a new game - it's, after all, just one big f#@ side quest.


----------



## RedLeader

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheAudioDude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_! I'm not 100% sure how I'll like the Japanese-type stick and buttons, but I think I can replace them with American arcade types. These TE sticks are usually very customizable._

 

You thinking of tossing an iL stick in a TE body? That's a bit of a pain, though doable if you're willing to mess around. Sanwa parts are generally a better drop-in fit, though if you don't like jap sticks, you don't like jap sticks. I did convert my sister to a jap stick after I got her a bat-top for her ls3201. Maybe try that first? It's the cheapest option.


----------



## TheAudioDude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedLeader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You thinking of tossing an iL stick in a TE body? That's a bit of a pain, though doable if you're willing to mess around. Sanwa parts are generally a better drop-in fit, though if you don't like jap sticks, you don't like jap sticks. I did convert my sister to a jap stick after I got her a bat-top for her ls3201. Maybe try that first? It's the cheapest option._

 

Yeah, I was doing a little research last night and I'll probably end up putting in an octo-gate and bat top. Putting in an iL stick is really more trouble than it's worth. Installing Happ buttons aren't THAT bad, but I'll probably prefer the Sanwa anyways since they're very sensitive.


----------



## kjpmkjp

Fairly impressed with ME:2 so far. Aside from the obnoxious ammo system (at least it's unfair in Hardcore/Insanity) and the extremely annoying cover system, I found it to be well done. I do miss the Mako trips, but the side quests were still interesting, if only slightly varied. Though I might have missed something(s), since, to make a long story short, I don't have a playthrough with Mass Effect 1 on my Live account. I'm going to try it on my original account to see if I missed anything *crosses fingers for a Wrex cameo* Oh, and I love how Tali is the new Liara (stuttering and adorable possible love interest). [spoilers]But I'm extremely miffed that after all that buildup, you still don't get to see her face[/spoilers]

 Sidenote: Mordin Solus is, without a doubt, the best acted and written character in the game.


----------



## KingStyles

I am having fun playing mw2. I would give it a 8/10. It would get higher but the glitches that are being exploited make it down right unplayable at times. Almost a prestige 7. Hopefully the next patch takes care of the last of the seriously anoying glitches so the last few prestiges goes a little smoother.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kjpmkjp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[spoilers]But I'm extremely miffed that after all that buildup, you still don't get to see her face[/spoilers]_

 

*spoilers continue*

 Want to see the truth? Here:

http://i50.tinypic.com/10cvns6.jpg







 In any case, I applauded Bioware. What a tease, managed to please "talimancers" while keeping the secret intact. Hopefully in ME3 we finally see her without mask. If not, that would be just plain annoying.


----------



## trevorlane

MW2, but I don't know what I'd rate it. Care package glitches, being dropped from games, forced lag = lots of dumb losses

 It's gonna take me forever to get to Prestige 10 at this rate


----------



## kjpmkjp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*spoilers continue*

 Want to see the truth? Here:

http://i50.tinypic.com/10cvns6.jpg






 In any case, I applauded Bioware. What a tease, managed to please "talimancers" while keeping the secret stayed intact. Hopefully in ME3 we finally see her without mask. If not, that would be just plain annoying._

 

Bwahahahaha. I saw that coming.

 And yes, subduing my annoyance, they did a great job with it. I guess I just can't help being a sucker for the skittish and adorable ones, even IRL.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kjpmkjp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bwahahahaha. I saw that coming.

 And yes, subduing my annoyance, they did a great job with it. I guess I just can't help being a sucker for the skittish and adorable ones, even IRL._

 


 Same here.


 If interested, check out this thread for more truths about Tali. Browsed this thread through today and was at tears the whole time. Couldnt stop laughing.

Choose Language | BioWare Social Network


----------



## Ttvetjanu

Star Wars - KotOR - 9.2/10

 First time I'm actually playing this. Picked it up from a store for 10€, remembering I read somewhere that it is good. The stories and the atmosphere is so indulging that I'm realizing once again that I've played way past the time I was supposed to go to bed. Only negative I would say is that the party members keep on blocking annoyingly, and being an ex WoW player I hate the fact that I can't walk where I click. Other than that, very good game.

 (It's surprisingly hard to play an evil character!)


----------



## oqvist

GTA IV... 7/10... It´s been done to death already. the mini games doesn´t work and Vice City was a lot more fun! GTA IV is trying to be more serious Mafia but can´t get up to the same standards. 

 Dragon Age Origins. Far far from finishing it but if the first 20h is something to go by I would say with a better game engine it would get a 10/10.

 It´s still the cliched you are the chosen one to save the world story but it´s so well represented it doesn´t really matter. The combat is fun and works. Superb interface (pc version) and very well polished... Hugely addicting I have to force myself to stop playing... I am kind of scared what will become of me when they release the old republic that will never ever end


----------



## J W

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ttvetjanu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Star Wars - KotOR - 9.2/10

 First time I'm actually playing this. Picked it up from a store for 10€, remembering I read somewhere that it is good. The stories and the atmosphere is so indulging that I'm realizing once again that I've played way past the time I was supposed to go to bed. Only negative I would say is that the party members keep on blocking annoyingly, and being an ex WoW player I hate the fact that I can't walk where I click. Other than that, very good game.

 (It's surprisingly hard to play an evil character!)_

 

It's a real shame that we'll never get a proper KOTOR 3. Do pick up the second KOTOR if you have the opportunity. Though, you'll want to make sure to install stoney's restoration mod, as it does enhance the game to quite a degree.


----------



## joomongj

BS2, singleplayer wise 7.5/10. Felt like more of the same. W/ the exception of a few nice surprises I won't spoil for those of who playing it right now, a lot of stuff were straight out of the box imported from the 1st game. A 10-hour expansion pack might have sounded better. Some of you may say otherwise but I paid 50 bucks and that's how I feel as a consumer... As a successor incremental changes or improvements they added didn't feel as prominent as what were added in AC2.


----------



## Meliboeus

Mass Effect 7.5/10 Overall it's a good game, but it seems "incomplete" like they spent a lot of time in creating a vaste and detailed set up, then finished the game in a hurry all those planets to explore, different alien races...and all you can do on them is to clean some dungeons which are *exactly the same * except for some furniture ?

 The main story however is quite good, well acted and interesting coupled with the solid combat system it keeps the game enjoyable, but the shallowness of the quests, even the primary ones, is still evident. 

 What i liked is that it kinda reminds me a bit of the original KoToR series, i know that it would be difficult to emulate such a masterpiece, but i expected a lot more after the first hours of ME...


----------



## ethan961

Just finished BioShock 2, I loved the first one and loved the second. The second felt just right to me, with some nice touches, though I felt it could have been a bit longer and the ending could have been more extravagant.
 8/10 from me.
 Also, I don't think a sequel could have been done without it being 'more of the same' as if you changed Rapture a lot, it wouldn't really be Rapture anymore. I think it was spot on with feeling like you're in the same world as the first, and it's exactly what I wanted. I played the first again before the second, and you know when you finish a game and just want more? Well for me, BS2 was that 'more' exactly, with being enough the same and enough different.


----------



## snakeater

I only just picked up a PS3 recently, so I've been playing catch up, and recently got Siren: Blood Curse. I haven't actually finished it, but I'm past half way through and not entirely sure how I feel about it. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact I'm playing it as a full game, not as the 'episodes' were released at the time; yet I'm not sure the format would work even then. 

 Survival horror seems a bizarre genre to implement this kind of format, and it's not helped by slow plot development, shallow characters and repetition. There are levels, such as one in a hospital where the player is forced into the role of a young girl, which seem to shine even with the limitations of being a downloadable title, pushing the player into a helpless position in an enclosed environment; but ultimately the final product feels unsatisfying and tedious. 

 To be honest, I'm pretty disappointed, but I'll end up finishing it, if only because each chapter is so short.


----------



## Scottyyy

Assassin's Creed 2 - 7.5/10. Meh, it's okay. I've played it for about 6-7 hours but I probably won't carry on now. It just seems very tedious.

 Bioshock - 7.8/10. Looks great, nice sense of atmosphere but like Ass 2 I probably won't finish it. There's something about it that I just don't like and I really don't feel like playing it.

 Bayonetta - 8/10. Best out of the 3 360 games I rented from lovefilm after not using the console for a long time. Awesome combat with a surprising amount of combos, and the cutscenes are hilarious if you don't take them seriously.

 Mount and Blade - 9/10. Holy crap, what a surprise this was. Bought it for £4 off Steam, the game looks like it was made in 2002 with a £10 budget. Some graphic mods and high resolution textures sorted that problem out to an extent, but still. The quests are pretty repetative and it's pretty basic, but the combat is _damn_ good. Massive battles, set in time period I particularly like with the weapons I enjoy using, is just endless fun. I just wish there was more depth to it, and some better faction management would go a long long way - it could be amazing. Luckily the game is highly moddable, the devs support modding completely.

 Team Fortress 2 - 10/10. Suppose this doesn't count because it's a multiplayer game, but it's definitely the best online FPS there is. Love it.


----------



## joomongj

Well I don't see why BS franchise must take place in Rapture. It can be elsewhere w/ different, yet constraining from reeking too exorbitant, out of proportioned feels and touch to it. A company can always cook something up whenever compelled to do so. Blizz on Diablo franchise is one example. Diablo 3 comin' out possibly next year, that thing has been slayed twice already and they gonna make something up to bring it back to life once again w/ some sort of cult of worshipers or shamans or alike so it can be slayed for the 3rd time. We know D4 will eventually be made at some point in our lifetime and once again they will cook something to bring it back to life. My gist is an equal or better game can be made regardless of the story, settings, or mechanics from its precursor. For a full priced game the added creativity or the differential unique feel to it in BS2 was less marginal than w/ what the original had established and I think the metacritics somewhat echo my voice in parallel.


----------



## MaZa

UBISOFT DRM FAIL! Assassins Creed 2 PC version requires active online connection to play ALL THE TIME!

http://www.computerandvideogames.com...35290&site=pcg


 What is this bulls***? If I wouldnt own AC2 on Xbox360 already, I would boycott it and pirate if nothing else then just to give Ubisoft a big middlefinger. Actually I might still do it... What the hell are they thinking!?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

just beat dante's inferno and other than the final boss id give the game a 8 out of 10, the final boss pretty much just sucks. its memorization of spammed attacks, and really doesnt take any skill. They should have made you actually use all those skills you aquired playing the game. I thought it really had hope after the fight with death at the beginning...

 but dont take that as a reason not to buy it, its still way badass.


----------



## Aynjell

I'm playing through Borderlands, and I love how silly yet serious it is. Plus the never get the same weapon twice thing is pretty awesome.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_UBISOFT DRM FAIL! Assassins Creed 2 PC version requires active online connection to play ALL THE TIME!

PC Gamer Blog: Constant net connection required to play Assassin's Creed 2 on PC - PC Gamer Magazine


 What is this bulls***? If I wouldnt own AC2 on Xbox360 already, I would boycott it and pirate if nothing else then just to give Ubisoft a big middlefinger. Actually I might still do it... What the hell are they thinking!?_

 

It's called piracy. DRM and its ilk might suck, but then having people steal your work sucks too.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's called piracy. DRM and its ilk might suck, but then having people steal your work sucks too._

 

The problem is DRM only punishes those who _don't_ pirate the games.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The problem is DRM only punishes those who don't pirate the games._

 

True, and doesnt really stop the piracy at all in the first place, because the pirates are always one step ahead. So i think that the only solution is for them to stop making pc games, which we've already seen start to happen. And im not calling you out specifically, just pc gamers in general, but you guys brought it on yourselves, too many of you decided you didnt want to pay for games and that instead you would torrent them to play for free, and now its coming back to bite you in the proverbial @ss.

 Thats probably also the reason that IW didnt care when the fans complained about MW2 not having all the features they were used too, because they knew they werent going to sell very many copies, and because im sure the port they did didnt cost too much money so they figured they might as well release it but not add too many features, that would have cost to much money.

 but all that is just how i feel


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The problem is DRM only punishes those who don't pirate the games._

 

Don't get mad at the game companies. Get mad at the people who steal games and make it possible for other people to do so. If there were no piracy, there'd be no DRM.

 Last comment on the subject, as I don't want to derail an otherwise great thread. Apologies folks...


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm playing through Borderlands, and I love how silly yet serious it is. Plus the never get the same weapon twice thing is pretty awesome._

 

What do you think of the DLC available? Seems everytime I fire up my 360 dashboard, there's new Borderlands DLC to download.


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't get mad at the game companies. Get mad at the people who steal games and make it possible for other people to do so. If there were no piracy, there'd be no DRM._

 

No, I place the blame squarely on the game companies. The decline in the number of quality games? Sure you could make a case against the pirates for that, but DRM? It has been demonstrated time and time again to have no effect except to annoy people who actually paid their hard-earned money on the game.

 Not that my opinion matters much in this case anyways, as I wouldn't buy AC2 regardless of the DRM; the first one was just plain awful. I'll spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, I place the blame squarely on the game companies. The decline in the number of quality games? Sure you could make a case against the pirates for that, but DRM? It has been demonstrated time and time again to have no effect except to annoy people who actually paid their hard-earned money on the game._

 

The online Steam-esque anti-piracy methods are going to become more the norm than the exception before long. So, yes, it does have an effect when done in this method. I could be wrong but I don't recall any piracy problems with a Steam-enabled game. At least no severe ones.

 (okay, I lied. this is the last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## feh1325

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you think of the DLC available? Seems everytime I fire up my 360 dashboard, there's new Borderlands DLC to download._

 

zombie island and the secret armory of general knoxx is pretty fun and worth it. haven't played mad moxxi that much yet becuase i just got xbox live.


----------



## feh1325

Heavy Rain: 7.5/10

 Okay, I'm not playing this game, but I'm watching my roommmate play it, which is close enough for this game.

 The story is pretty good and has kept me interested. There are moments at which my roommate and I find ourselves holding our breaths and actually pretty tense. Everything about the game works very well, but there are some minor issues that annoy the hell out of me.

 First off, the facial animations just seem off. I know this is a common problem for most games, but it is a glaring problem in this game because it is conversation and close up heavy. With the facial animations are other graphical and texture issues. Some things, like atmosphere, are rendered beautifully and pretty realistic, while some objects like, a blanket, just look like bad and made of construction paper.

 I know this game was made in Europe and set in America. I'm fine with that, but the voices are pretty bad. This might be my own problem, but the way that the a particular character shouts his son's name irked me. It didn't sound natural and I think they should have used American voice actors just in the same way that I think Americans voice actors shouldn't put on a fake British accents.

 I'm being overly sensitive and critical. Hell, I stayed up till 5 in the morning because I needed to know how everything finishes. Heavy Rain is a great game, a breath of fresh air in an otherwise stagnant pool of sequels and rip offs.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feh1325* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heavy Rain: 7.5/10

 Okay, I'm not playing this game, but I'm watching my roommmate play it, which is close enough for this game.

 The story is pretty good and has kept me interested. There are moments at which my roommate and I find ourselves holding our breaths and actually pretty tense. Everything about the game works very well, but there are some minor issues that annoy the hell out of me.

 First off, the facial animations just seem off. I know this is a common problem for most games, but it is a glaring problem in this game because it is conversation and close up heavy. With the facial animations are other graphical and texture issues. Some things, like atmosphere, are rendered beautifully and pretty realistic, while some objects like, a blanket, just look like bad and made of construction paper.

 I know this game was made in Europe and set in America. I'm fine with that, but the voices are pretty bad. This might be my own problem, but the way that the a particular character shouts his son's name irked me. It didn't sound natural and I think they should have used American voice actors just in the same way that I think Americans voice actors shouldn't put on a fake British accents.

 I'm being overly sensitive and critical. Heavy Rain is a great game, a breath of fresh air in an otherwise stagnant pool of sequels and rip offs._

 


 I want to play heavy rain so bad, like im about to go buy a PS3 just to play it.


----------



## Palpatine

I bought COD MW II just for the multi-player experience...both online and offline.
 I love getting together with my buds and sitting in front of the big screen playing multiplayer split screen. Love that format. Reminds me of my James Bond Agent Under Fire multiplayer days.
 COD MW II has great scenarios for this. 10/10


----------



## Fitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The online Steam-esque anti-piracy methods are going to become more the norm than the exception before long. So, yes, it does have an effect when done in this method. I could be wrong but I don't recall any piracy problems with a Steam-enabled game. At least no severe ones.

 (okay, I lied. this is the last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)_

 

I think Steam is the last thing one should _ever_ use to defend DRM in games. What an absolutely horrible piece of software. It's been around _how_ many years, and they still can't get it to work right all the time?


----------



## oqvist

Endless Ocean 2.

 Presentation above water leave a lot to desire. Main story is nothing special but it doesn´t matter it get the job done. I also find it doesn´t quite have the perfect spacing of the original. Also the some of the added fps elements and such feel a bit misplaced.

 On the other hand Endless Ocean shocked me because it was so new and fresh. Harder to surprise you the second time around when you been there, done that.

 Still it´s a 10/10... There is so much to find. Addicting like rpgs I will just and just and just. Much of the added game elements can be totally discarded. You don´t have to shoot the pulsar gun to heal fishes or such and there isn´t that many sharks, crocodiles etc that constantly attack you. To have some form of danger is actually nice at times even though it´s all about relaxing and exploring listening to soft tracks.

 Good choice of music though you can´t select your own mp3s anymore. Still all dialogue is in text so you can just keep your home setup playing your favourite classical music or something while diving. Original is even better perhaps because there you have no sharks or such that can attack you. there is no demand of sharp reflexes so you can really focus a lot on your music while enjoying great dynamic screen savers


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you think of the DLC available? Seems everytime I fire up my 360 dashboard, there's new Borderlands DLC to download._

 

I've already got what some call 30 hours available to me now. If I'm moved to play through it a second time I'll buy the DLC... but 80$ to play the current state of the game is madness. I'll play through it vanilla and add the dlc if I wanna do the game++, which is likely due to the weapon generation system.


----------



## MaZa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's called piracy. DRM and its ilk might suck, but then having people steal your work sucks too._

 


 My comments on this. DRM does not protect piracy. It can actually make it worse! Amongst PC gamers with strong sense of pride (like me) DRMs like this is a bloody insult. Piraters who pirate games will continue do so, and actually get superior and more hassle-free product than legal buyers!

 PC games DO NOT NEED DRM OTHER THAN CD CHECK! If the game is good in the eyes of general gaming public, it WILL sell. Good example of this is Elder Scrolls - Oblivion. It has practically no copy protection, and it is one of the most sold games ever. Mass Effect 2, again very weak and easily worked around copy protection, and sells like mad in this very moment on both consoles and PC. Dragon Age is not too far behind either. And list goes on.

 Im not naive, I do know that piracy has harmed PC gaming, but not to the extent gaming companies think.'

 I think Ubisoft is just trying to stop making PC games and uses this Draconian DRM of theirs as an excuse. I see no other reasoning, cuz if they really think this DRM helps them in any way, they are worse idiots than I can ever imagine.


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MaZa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 Im not naive, I do know that piracy has harmed PC gaming, but not to the extent gaming companies think.
 ..._

 

Could say the same thing about the music industry rather than the pc gaming industry. I am about to spend $1000 on building a new mid-high end pc, so I'm not ready to abandon pc gaming yet (though I do play my current game of the moment, Modern Warfare 2, on Xbox 360 but only because all of my co-workers do. I would prefer a mouse. I still dominate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've already got what some call 30 hours available to me now. If I'm moved to play through it a second time I'll buy the DLC... but 80$ to play the current state of the game is madness. I'll play through it vanilla and add the dlc if I wanna do the game++, which is likely due to the weapon generation system._

 

The people I know who play that game are full-blown addicted to it. It looks like fun.


----------



## Pepsi

Heavy Rain - 9/10. The only downside of this game is, replay value is very low due to it is basically an interactive movie. And even playing again to get the different endings are "tedious."


----------



## melomaniac

anyone tempted to try Steam on an Apple Mac? or is this still a risible notion?


----------



## snakeater

I played straight through Heavy Rain and I was blown away by the entire thing. Barring some occassionally awful voice acting and the clunky movement, it was a very stunning, if extremely guided, experience. One thing that bothered me is how awful the kissing was though, seriously. 

 Worth the entry fee though? I'm not so sure. I don't regret it though.


----------



## Fitz

Forgot to mention it here, but I recently completed Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 FES. Very different from a typical JRPG, being a hybrid between a dating sim and a dungeon crawler, but it works very well and helps keep either from getting monotonous. Although most of the challenge comes from being unable to control your teammates (who are hopelessly stupid in battle) and Atlus' penchant for ridiculously unfair boss fights, it's still an incredibly fun experience. I'm currently looking for a cheap copy of SMT: Nocturne to try something more difficult.


----------



## Al4x

now my i7 920 machine is fully set up ive been playing

*crysis warhead/crysis, 9/10 *
 - i dont really like this sort of game, but tese games really are just so fun, only reason for a 9 is they are too short
*
 Red alert 3 -3/10*
 i loved red alert, red alert 2, tiberian sun, generals, and CandC3 tiberium wars, probably wont pic up c and c 4 cause of how bad 3 is
 graphics are a step backwards units arent as fun, EA have wrecked this series imo
*
 AVP 2010 *
 only just started playing this new dx11 game, so wont rate yet


----------



## snakeater

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Forgot to mention it here, but I recently completed Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 FES._

 

I keep meaning to pick this up, I really enjoyed Persona 4 and 3 is supposed to have a stronger story, if less strong characters.


----------



## Al4x

is COD MW 2 worth getting on the PC? ive heard some negative remarks? [ive ever played a COD game before]


----------



## johangrb

Stalker - Call of Pripyat. Very solid RPG - value 4 $. 9/10.
 Borderlands - "Secret Armory.." - very hard (even for my lvl 48), but good fun. 8/10.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Al4x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is COD MW 2 worth getting on the PC? ive heard some negative remarks? [ive ever played a COD game before]_

 

I hear it's fun, but being a primarily multi-player game it lacks a critical component: dedicated servers. Plus the owning company is in turmoil right now. Expect bugs to stay bugs longer nowadays.


----------



## joomongj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aynjell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hear it's fun, but being a primarily multi-player game it lacks a critical component: dedicated servers. Plus the owning company is in turmoil right now. Expect bugs to stay bugs longer nowadays._

 

Yep the firm's in debacle. The fired employees sued the opposin' party for 36 million bucks for indemnity.


----------



## iPoodz

I don't see myself needing any games other than TF2 and Civ IV in long time. I might pick up Call of Pripyat when it goes on sale, but the two aforementioned games are perfection, in my eyes.


----------



## kjpmkjp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *snakeater* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I keep meaning to pick this up, I really enjoyed Persona 4 and 3 is supposed to have a stronger story, if less strong characters._

 

A fairly accurate statement. Though I found the story in P4 extremely engaging, even if it was far from perfect, especially because of the well developed characters.

 And Jude, Nocturne is bloody well hard. A few steps up from DDS (which is a few steps up from P3). Just to warn you


----------



## robm321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Al4x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is COD MW 2 worth getting on the PC? ive heard some negative remarks? [ive ever played a COD game before]_

 

Yes. The people most disappointed are the ones that have played the other versions. Since you haven't,you would probably like it. The only problem is that you are going to do a lot of dying.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Final Fantasy XIII. It could be the greatest game ever, maybe even better than FF VII.


----------



## arnesto

I accidentally bought Fallout 3, I got it confused with Bioshock 2. I really meant to buy Bioshock 2.

 When I started playing Fallout 3, I hated it. Reminded my a lot of Oblivion. Walking around and meeting NPCs and having very boring dialogue.

 About 2 hours into playing, I discovered the VATS combat system. I went from hating the game to loving the game. I couldn't stop playing for 2 days.

 It is so satisfying to unload your shotgun into your enemies head in slow motion.

 I just bought Final Fantasy XIII, after playing the game, the graphics are very good, but the game play mode is very boring. You run around fighting the same enemies in this combat exchange mode. Just feels like a total time killer. You fight the same enemies, then you move around and run into the identical enemies. And it is very repetitive.


----------



## tintin47

I went old school this week. I am home for spring break without much to do as my break fails to lineup with any of my friends', so I bought Gran Tourismo 3 and the steering wheel controller for ps2 when I saw it in a gamestop for $30 together. I loved this game about 5 years ago and it has barely aged. Still wonderful fun and a pretty good simulation.


----------



## feh1325

Mass Effect 2: 9/10

 I really enjoyed the first Mass Effect and it's sequel is an improvement on it in almost every aspect.

 The new item and management system is one of the major and noticeable improvements. Instead of collecting 15 of the same crappy gun from your enemies or from looting, you find upgrade technology and maybe a half dozen good, practical weapons.
 Gameplay wise, the conversation mechanic is about the same and my only complaint is that how the responses are presented to you can be misleading and something slightly different might come out of Commander Shepard's mouth. Good thing that the Paragon options are usually on the top right and the Renegade responses are on the bottom right. The combat system is a lot more fast paced, but still has some balancing issues.
 In the first Mass Effect, I just ran around, shooting everyone in the face and even sniping with the shotgun. In Mass Effect 2, I found myself using the battle or sniper rifle in almost every situation. Also, I gave biotics a chance and had a pretty good time lifting enemies in the air into a peaceful state of bliss then slamming them back to the Earth (well not Earth, but it sounded poetic) with a force of 800 Newtons. The last time I took physics was junior year of high school, so I'll assume that 800 Newtons is powerful.
 On a more cosmetic note, I didn't have Shepard wear any armor except than the default because they were all ugly. Yeah, I'd probably get like a 10% weapon damage bonus from wearing one of the helmets, but then he'd sound like a T-Pain in conversations.

 Mass Effect 2's story isn't quite on par with the first Mass Effect. I don't want to give it away, but I didn't want to feel like John Conner at the end of the game....
 However, I did enjoy the crew member's individual's storylines and side missions. It was a smart idea to force the corresponding crew member be a part of your squad during his or her mission and see how the character handles with your Shepard.

 My one complaint about the game is the mineral mining system. It's just boring, too necessary, and really kills the flow of an otherwise streamlined game. I'm not saying I enjoyed the first Mass Effect's planet exploration, but I felt it wasn't as necessary.

 Mass Effect 2 is the best game I've played in a long time and that statement is not without merit. In an industry that seems to be a bit too focused on gimmicks and the multiplayer experience, Mass Effect 2 is a nice reminder that games are still worth buying for the single player campaign alone.


----------



## Equus

Playing FF XIII nowadays when I have the time. I'd give it a 8 out of 10 so far. It's not blowing my socks off...except for the graphics, which are close to stupidly amazing. While the combat seemed like auto-pilot at first, I'm actually not minding it that much now that I have to switch roles and use abilities correctly to be effective. I still want to kick Hope in the family jewels, but that's actually a step up from how I thought of him after the first 6 hours or so of the game.


----------



## joomongj

AC2 pc - 9/10.


----------



## illuminati

tekken 6 psp : 8/10 really addicting


----------



## talleywho

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feh1325* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 My one complaint about the game is the mineral mining system. It's just boring, too necessary, and really kills the flow of an otherwise streamlined game. I'm not saying I enjoyed the first Mass Effect's planet exploration, but I felt it wasn't as necessary._

 

I have heard some folks say that the mining game was the most addictive part of the ME2. I'm sure that the mining is definitely better than any part of Dragon Age: Origins.

 I was hoping Dragon Age would be the second coming of Baldur's Gate, but alas it sucked mightily indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 .


----------



## Gamerphile

Battlefield: Bad Company 2
 9/10 - the last few bugs like the browser stuff are gonna be fixed in the near future and then its just the near perfect game of that sort for me...
 For anyone who is interested I'm going to apply for my engineer internship at the developer DICE in Sweden amongst a few other special hand picked game developing studios.


----------



## feh1325

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *talleywho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have heard some folks say that the mining game was the most addictive part of the ME2. I'm sure that the mining is definitely better than any part of Dragon Age: Origins.

 I was hoping Dragon Age would be the second coming of Baldur's Gate, but alas it sucked mightily indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ._

 

For me, mining was interesting for the first star cluster. It was kinda neat to see the scan results to go from rich to depleted. I did, however, enjoy it when I scanned the planet and found an anomaly, a mission, and some Vorcha to shoot in the face.

 Is Dragon Age: Origins really that bad? I almost got that game for $30, but saw a couple reviews that decided that it wasn't for me. My friend, however, loves the game and has made three or four characters.


 In other gaming news, I'm playing a lot of Modern Warfare 2 on xbox live If anybody wants to add me, my gamertag is the same as my screen name.


----------



## Equus

I liked Dragon Age quite a bit the first play through. I've tried playing a few other characters, but just never got too far. For the record, I have it on the PC, so I have the option to use mods and the like to liven things up if I want to.


----------



## Vkamicht

Getting Resonance of Fate tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can I rate it before I've played it?? 10/10 I'll wager...


----------



## G.Trenchev

Batman:Arkham Asylum
 Absolutely...well done!I've never been action heroes fan,but this game is made darn good.
 8.5/10 for me.


----------



## revolink24

FarCry 2. 5.5/10.

 I started it when it came out. I've come back to it many times and keep leaving because its so dull, and haven't finished it yet.


----------



## yukihiro

Miles Edgeworth Investigations

 7.5/10

 I'm not really sure where I stand with this game. It's decent, but it just feels like there's something missing compared to the rest of the Phoenix Wright series. Maybe Phoenix? Anyways, the game is a lot easier than the previous Ace Attorney games, but it still delivers more or less the same experience.

 The sprites are a lot more detailed and everything looks better. The new investigation feature is okay. I guess it's limited to what the DS can handle, so it's nothing mind-blowing. The jokes don't seem to be as funny as the rest of the Ace Attorney series, but the game overall gives you the same feel.

 There are also the signature Phoenix Wright Engrish errors still present. Now I sort of wonder if they do it on purpose or if it really is bad editing. I'm almost done with the game and have run into 3 or 4 incorrectly spelled words. 

 If you liked the Ace Attorney series, the Edgeworth game will give you that fix you've been longing for. I personally thought it wasn't as good, but it has its moments. A solid game overall.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yukihiro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Miles Edgeworth Investigations

 7.5/10

 I'm not really sure where I stand with this game. It's decent, but it just feels like there's something missing compared to the rest of the Phoenix Wright series. Maybe Phoenix? Anyways, the game is a lot easier than the previous Ace Attorney games, but it still delivers more or less the same experience.

 The sprites are a lot more detailed and everything looks better. The new investigation feature is okay. I guess it's limited to what the DS can handle, so it's nothing mind-blowing. The jokes don't seem to be as funny as the rest of the Ace Attorney series, but the game overall gives you the same feel.

 There are also the signature Phoenix Wright Engrish errors still present. Now I sort of wonder if they do it on purpose or if it really is bad editing. I'm almost done with the game and have run into 3 or 4 incorrectly spelled words. 

 If you liked the Ace Attorney series, the Edgeworth game will give you that fix you've been longing for. I personally thought it wasn't as good, but it has its moments. A solid game overall._

 

I agree. Good game but there is something missing. I wonder if it's the fact that you're not actually in the courtroom. Replacing it w/ detailed investigation is interesting but doesn't seem to fit the series just right. I still like it though.


----------



## gav007

Final Fantasy XII - 8.5/10 

 The game takes place in a world called Pulse, which revolves around the story of the fal'Cie. 

 The graphics are nice and the gameplay is simple; however, there are too many cutscenes within the game. The battle system is easy to control where you can have auto select ability suited for the battle or you can choose your own combinations. In addition as the game progress, you can unlock points levels called Crystarium use to define the character's roles (Commando, Ravenger, Synergist, Medic). Overall I enjoy the game and it's features, but I expected more out of it. I just hope the game gets more challenging as it progresses.


----------



## PianistOne111

The *Mass Effect* series is the best RPG I've played since Xenogears.

 I'm also playing a...fanlation of *Final Fantasy IX* in Chinese. I'm learning Chinese and it's one of my study tools. It's...meh. Not as good as Final Fantasy VIII IMO.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PianistOne111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The *Mass Effect* series is the best RPG I've played since Xenogears.

 I'm also playing a...fanlation of *Final Fantasy IX* in Chinese. I'm learning Chinese and it's one of my study tools. It's...meh. Not as good as Final Fantasy VIII IMO._

 

wow, i actually have xeno gears, and vagrant story, and never played either of them....maybe need to bust those out. Along with FF IX. Coudlnt stand VIII but loved VII.

 Though i will agree with Mass Effect being amazing. i dunno about best, but very good. I think my favorite rpg would probably golden sun for the GBA, such an amazing game...


----------



## yukihiro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oldskoolboarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree. Good game but there is something missing. I wonder if it's the fact that you're not actually in the courtroom. Replacing it w/ detailed investigation is interesting but doesn't seem to fit the series just right. I still like it though._

 

Yeah, I still like it, but it just feels like there's something missing. Maybe it's the courtroom part. I kind of think it's the lack of Phoenix/Maya comments. I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## coredump

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feh1325* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is Dragon Age: Origins really that bad? I almost got that game for $30, but saw a couple reviews that decided that it wasn't for me. My friend, however, loves the game and has made three or four characters.

_

 

I'd give it 7/10. I'm downloading the Awakening expansion right now so I guess it was good enough for me to want more.


----------



## Equus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow, i actually have xeno gears, and vagrant story, and never played either of them....maybe need to bust those out. Along with FF IX. Coudlnt stand VIII but loved VII._

 

Xenogears is a classic. It's storyline can be incredibly Byzantine and hard to follow sometimes, but there are some amazing moments in it and the soundtrack is amongst my very favorites.


----------



## FallenAngel

Going back to STALKER. Absolutely awesome game - very realistic FPS (sometimes too much) where anyone and anything, including the environment can kill you within a second so unlike a lot of stupid shoot-em-up FPS games around, you actually need to learn a little strategy in warfare and no, it doesn't take 10 machine gun rounds to take out an unarmored person and yes, a pistol to the head from the first enemy you see will drop you.


----------



## Nocturnal310

Batman Arkham Asylum ..9/10

 after years...they finally integrated great graphics with old school addictive gameplay.


 the entire environment created in the game is so dark.....and finishing of big villains was quite a challenge even though i thot u just have to tap the punch button.




 COD4 MW2... story mode was decent..7/10...but COD4 felt more fresh..this felt like a rehash.

 online multiplayer is what i do these days....and finally got me to stop playing CS 1.6


----------



## melomaniac

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas 2

 ten out of ten for addiction alone


----------



## Gamerphile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *melomaniac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas 2

 ten out of ten for addiction alone_

 

Aha! someone discovered that again. Use to be quit the online player back when it was fresh... neat game but with U-B-crap bugs and "features" like the poor spawn system in some MP mode... 10/10 for weapons and such when it released thought.


----------



## Townyj

I have Ratchet and Clank: A Crack in Time, aswell as the new God Of War 3 shipping to me. So i will let you all know what i rate them after some game play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 After playing Ratchet and Clank future tools, i expect this new one to be up there aswell.. I friggen loved the old one.


----------



## Khanate

Final Fantasy 13: 8/10. Boring plot, boring characters, boring first 10 chapters. Fun combat system, fun bosses, fun upgrade system, fun when it opens up later on.

 Monster Hunter 3: 10/10. It's a niche game, it's not for everyone, but if it is you will love this game to the core.


----------



## nycdoi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Final Fantasy 13: 8/10. Boring plot, boring characters, boring first 10 chapters. Fun combat system, fun bosses, fun upgrade system, fun when it opens up later on.

 Monster Hunter 3: 10/10. It's a niche game, it's not for everyone, but if it is you will love this game to the core._

 

i could give monster hunter 3 a 8/10. the graphic is kinda bad on my tv somehow. I convinced my friend to grab it and he quit after 10min.. 

 lets play together sometime. i play online under the same screen name as my head-fi account.


----------



## Pepsi

Madden - Until they put something new in, it's always going to be a 7/10.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Final Fantasy 13: 8/10. Boring plot, boring characters, boring first 10 chapters. Fun combat system, fun bosses, fun upgrade system, fun when it opens up later on._

 

Mostly agree. The characters look and act like they've been focus tested and homogenized to the Nth degree, and any game that doesn't manage to pick up the pace in the first 10 hours has some serious design issues. Can't give it a rating since I stopped playing at ~ the 13th hour.


----------



## joomongj

Metro 2033 - 7/10. Not the best fps I've ever played but certainly enjoyable.
 SC2 beta - 9.5/10. Classic rts that hardly can get any better than already is.
 Dragon Age Origins & Awakening - 9/10. Finally got my hands on this grand game. The sheer amount of dialogues is just beyond imaginable.


----------



## Roger Strummer

As my first post in this thread I'll rate the last 4 games I've played:

 Mass Effect 2: 10/10 Simply awesome, possibly the game I've liked the most since Ocarina of Time. Fluency of movement and realism of facial expressions looks phenomenal, story is awesome, a unique game IMO. 

 Forza 3: 9/10. I'm not a huge fan of racing games, but the best racing game I've played in a long long time

 Darksiders: 8/10. I'm a Zelda fan, and this is as close to a badass Zelda as I've ever experienced. Not innovative but I found it mindlessly fun with Dragonforce/Rhapsody of Fire playing in the background.

 God of War 3: 8/10. It is a 10+ if you like GOW, a 5 if you don't like the GOW formula or can't stand unskippable cutscenes. The graphics are awesome, and great ending to the trilogy (well I haven't watch the ending, but it was supposed to end it).


----------



## Pepsi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mostly agree. The characters look and act like they've been focus tested and homogenized to the Nth degree, and any game that doesn't manage to pick up the pace in the first 10 hours has some serious design issues. Can't give it a rating since I stopped playing at ~ the 13th hour._

 

I also agree, i did manage to play through the game because of the gameplay. All in all this is the biggest disappointment i have in a game towards the Final Fantasy genre. Even the music was sub-par.


----------



## invisiman

Deus Ex (w/ Shifter mod) 10/10. Classic. Shifter mod makes it even better.
 Planescape:Torment 10/10. Great story, great gameplay, I regret not getting into it sooner. 
 Persona 7/10. Still early in the game, has been ok so far, but dungeon crawlers aren't my favourite.
 Star Ocean 2 9/10. Crappy voice acting, but has a solid story, and a very fun battle & skill system.


----------



## Khanate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nycdoi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i could give monster hunter 3 a 8/10. the graphic is kinda bad on my tv somehow. I convinced my friend to grab it and he quit after 10min.. 

 lets play together sometime. i play online under the same screen name as my head-fi account._

 

It's the hunter ID that counts as there can be multiple people with the same screen name, mine is : ULMVU4. I'm currently on my way to farm to HR17 in order to open up 3 star online quests (currently HR14) and some gobul to upgrade 2 weapons of mine.

 As I said, I don't think this game is for everyone, but for those that do the amount of hours that can be pumped into it is phenomenal. I've been playing with 5-6 friends using skype and it's a ton of fun. The cooperative mode of this game is probably the best I've seen.


----------



## Khanate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pepsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also agree, i did manage to play through the game because of the gameplay. All in all this is the biggest disappointment i have in a game towards the Final Fantasy genre. Even the music was sub-par._

 

Every other FF was a 9.0-9.9 to me, too many things missing for not enough added.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'm currently playing through *Red Dead Redemption*, it's incredible. Huge area to explore with a wide array of different terrain, towns, animals and people. Plenty to do including quests, "ambient" challenges, really obscure achievements to seek out, and a couple dozen guns to collect. I kinda wish there was a character generator in the beginning and you could accumulate experience, but other than that, the game is awesome. Highly recommended! *8.5/10*


----------



## hahahigh

Just finished God of War III a few days ago - 9.5/10. A very satisfying, if gratuitously violent, adventure. I can think of few other action games to match it.


----------



## Roger Strummer

Alan Wake: 8/10. Great graphics and environmental sounds (I was very jumpy at the beginning or when low in ammo). It tries something different and feels very fresh, but the gameplay is not that fun. The story is good, nothing revolutionary, but people that enjoy games that rely heavily on story will enjoy this. Unfortunately should have been longer and less repetitive (combat-wise).


----------



## Audio-Omega

Final Fantasy 13
   
  8/10


----------



## Sonic 748i

Splinter Cell Conviction - 10/10
   
  This game is just incredible.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote: 





sonic 748i said:


> Splinter Cell Conviction - 10/10
> 
> This game is just incredible.


 

 I hope that smiley grin means that you're joking...otherwise, you just lost a lot of credibility. In my mind at least.


----------



## Planar_head

Quote:


themarchingmule said:


> I hope that smiley grin means that you're joking...otherwise, you just lost a lot of credibility. In my mind at least.


 
 Made me chuckle. 
   
  As for me, Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess is currently filling my time. Makes me wonder if there's anything similar in quality and execution on PC. Anyone wanna chime in?
   
  Initial review: 8.8/10.


----------



## Gamerphile

Quote: 





sonic 748i said:


> Splinter Cell Conviction - 10/10
> 
> This game is just incredible.


 

 Oh yes. 10/10 - multi was great with a buddy and great replay-ability, story, weapons etc...


----------



## Shanghaiman

Dragon Age Origins plus Awakening and Darkspawn Chronicles- Dragon Age 10/10 on my third play through, Awakening 8/10 too short, Darkspawn Chronicles ?/10 havent got to play it yet


----------



## Landis

I'm one of those people who end up with too many games they don't play right away...
   
  Blur (PS3) - 8.5/10 - It's pretty damn fun. It puts a refreshing spin on kart games by bringing them back to reality from the plush kiddy world. Racing mechanics are pretty good, better than the recent Need for Speed titles, as this game is made by Bizarre Creations. I found it strange that some reviewers said the game AI is too hard, but realistically speaking, I've found no variance from racing with decent (I'd assume relatively intelligent) players online versus and those reviewers should stick to Need for Speed games. The online play is interesting as it possesses a Modern Warfare-esque level up and upgrade system. What wasn't so great? The variety of vehicles could always be better (let's hope for some DLC) and I'm sure if they tried hard enough, they could have made a decent story line for the single player-- if you're going to pay full price for this game, plan to play with friends a lot or online most of the time. Trophies / achievements are extensive and will require a lot of grinding to get.
   
  Mod Nation Racers (PS3) - 9/10 - This falls into the kart racer genre as mentioned with Blur, but sticks to that aforementioned plush kiddie world. This game pretty much combines Mario Kart and Little Big Planet-- that's just the easiest way to describe it. Racing mechanics aren't anything too different from what you would see in Mario Kart, but the customization is what makes this game shine and will immerse just that many more people for prolonged play as opposed to quick and short party bursts from Mario Kart. What sucks? I commend them for trying to make a story line, but it isn't very entertaining and by far the biggest fall from grace is the loading times... These are the worst loading times I have seen in a major title for this generation of games plus the last generation when the load shouldn't be that long-- I understand GTA or RDR loading entire freakin' worlds and taking a while to do so, I'm fine with that, but a minute for a 2-5 minute race? Ridiculous! I talked a colleague into buying it as he and his wife love Mario Kart and LBP, but as much as they like the game play, they were severely turned off by the loading times.
   
  Final Fantasy XIII (PS3) - 8.5/10 - Not too much to say about this title. If you've like the FF games from 7 - 13, you'll probably like this one. Graphics are obviously quite polished and if you want to do everything in it, you're going to spend a balls load of time doing it all. No new game+, but the game drops you back into the world after the last cut scene so you may continue on to fight some incredibly hard bosses and get all those trophies/achievements. The main storyline is fairly easy, so if you just plan to put the bare minimum into the game for the story, don't worry about grinding much at all, however, you'll find that after the main story is done, grinding is somewhat needed to beat those big baddies that make the last boss look like a quadruple amputated squirrel. The story line is cheesy, but that's expected with an FF game, the AI (on your side) is full of idiots and I hate that friggin' Hope kid and Vanille's voice so much.


----------



## jp_zer0

*Trauma Team*. This is one very fresh game full of innovations. It's actually one of my favorite series of all time so I give this one an easy 9/10.
*Starcraft 2 * Sequel to the best game ever made. Enough said. I actually played a game with one of the top players in the world by some stroke of luck with the placement matches, got completely destroyed by IdrA in 10 minutes but it was a memorable experience.
*Heroes of Newerth* That game makes me rage so much. Everyone's pro, it's just infuriating playing this on a team with friends. Brings the worst out of everyone I know.
*Super Mario Galaxy 2* Didn't play all that much but it's very solid, very fun. The music seems great but you have to rely on the Wii's terrible DAC circuit since there's no digital output. Got the wii hooked up to the line in of my Audio-GD.
*Blur *Played online with friends and I'm not impressed at all. It's very shallow (shallower than Mario Kart even though they advertise it as more "mature").
*Blazblue PSP* Tried it for a few minutes but it felt weird to me. Attacks are too flashy and counter-intuitive.
*Miranda Effect 2* Is that what it's called? I forget. I finished that a bit ago on PC but threw it in there because I loved it.
*Batman, Arkham Asylum* In some ways it's a solid game but it never gets me excited. Overall just a safe bet but better than most licensed adaptations.
   
  Quote: 





planar_head said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> themarchingmule said:
> ...


 

 Is that score a reference to Jeff Gertsmann's infamous review?
   
  http://www.gamespot.com/wii/action/thelegendofzelda/index.html?tag=result%3Btitle%3B1
   
  One of the few people in the industry that gave honest pause to the hype. His honesty eventually cost him his job after reviewing gamespot's advertising cash cow, Kane and Lynch.


----------



## joomongj

Quote: 





jp_zer0 said:


> *Trauma Team*. This is one very fresh game full of innovations. It's actually one of my favorite series of all time so I give this one an easy 9/10.
> *Starcraft 2 * Sequel to the best game ever made. Enough said. I actually played a game with one of the top players in the world by some stroke of luck with the placement matches, got completely destroyed by IdrA in 10 minutes but it was a memorable experience.
> *Heroes of Newerth* That game makes me rage so much. Everyone's pro, it's just infuriating playing this on a team with friends. Brings the worst out of everyone I know.
> *Super Mario Galaxy 2* Didn't play all that much but it's very solid, very fun. The music seems great but you have to rely on the Wii's terrible DAC circuit since there's no digital output. Got the wii hooked up to the line in of my Audio-GD.
> ...


 
  Oh no, getting obliterated by idra must not have been fun. Since p15 you no longer will be placed in diamond after 5-0 and only by proving your worth whatever that's supposed to mean. I'd wager a guess that he had 3 - 4 bases when you got outmacro'd.


----------



## jp_zer0

Quote: 





joomongj said:


> Oh no, getting obliterated by idra must not have been fun. Since p15 you no longer will be placed in diamond after 5-0 and only by proving your worth whatever that's supposed to mean. I'd wager a guess that he had 3 - 4 bases when you got outmacro'd.


 
  I actually had an expansion before him. But he denied it twice before getting his own.
   
  What happened was that I opened no gas with marine spam into a fast expansion. I repelled his first push of a marauder and two marines but when I pushed with all my rines he had just gotten a thor that would eventually one-shot my marines to nothingness. Naturally I focused the Thor but he pulls it back like the giganto badass that he is. End result, all my marines are gone and I didn't manage to kill a single thing. Rest of the match is him killing off marines straight out of my barracks while he expands two or three times for good measure.
   
  but yeah, with P15 I went 2-3 in placement matches but I ended up in bronze. Definitely tougher to get into the higher leagues now. first time 4-1 got me in Gold, second reset 2-3 got me in silver.


----------



## joomongj

Quote: 





jp_zer0 said:


> I actually had an expansion before him. But he denied it twice before getting his own.
> 
> What happened was that I opened no gas with marine spam into a fast expansion. I repelled his first push of a marauder and two marines but when I pushed with all my rines he had just gotten a thor that would eventually one-shot my marines to nothingness. Naturally I focused the Thor but he pulls it back like the giganto badass that he is. End result, all my marines are gone and I didn't manage to kill a single thing. Rest of the match is him killing off marines straight out of my barracks while he expands two or three times for good measure.
> 
> but yeah, with P15 I went 2-3 in placement matches but I ended up in bronze. Definitely tougher to get into the higher leagues now. first time 4-1 got me in Gold, second reset 2-3 got me in silver.


 
   
  Wanna add each other? Beta going offline in 2 days but I will be playing heavily upon release. Pm me your b.net email if you wish.


----------



## Landis

*Sam & Max: Devil's Playhouse* (Ep. 1 & 2) (PSN/PS3) - 8/10 - At this time, you should know if you like the Sam and Max style of humor and point/click type of adventures. If you've played the previous episodic games to this, then you'll feel comfortable being tossed right back into the store and similar game play with all the familiar faces. Fun, silly and a test of your use of common sense for puzzles.
   
*Blue Toad Murder Files: The Mystery of Little Riddle* (PSN/PS3)- 7.5/10 - A fun puzzle game, best played multiplayer, but those puzzle lovers will enjoy the single player just fine. A strange difficulty curve in the game... a puzzle's difficulty doesn't really depend on the progression of the game, but I suppose with a wide variety of puzzles, you're bound to find people who excel at certain kinds rather than others, so difficulty will vary. Excellent voice acting and the narrator's classic enthusiastic English theatre voice is always a joy. I think it's currently around $25-30 for all six chapters of the game and well worth it to waste a good few hours. Note, not much replay value as the puzzles are the same every time, which I suppose makes it easier on those trophy addicts.
   
*Worms *(PSN/PS3) - 5/10 - Disregard the single player and consider it pretty well online only. The AI will do the same moves every time... Why? Because they're the best moves possible for their position and positions are the same every time. It's an interesting challenge to try to beat the single player's predisposed strategy, but will often leave you frustrated with the incredible accuracy of attacks. Online play or multiplayer is just like the classic worms game that we all came to love.
   
*Penny Arcade Adventures: On the Rain-slick Precipice of Darkness [Ep.1]* (PSN/PS3) - 7.5/10 - If you're a fan of Penny Arcade and RPGs and haven't played this yet, then you really should. All of your favorite colourful language, characters and hilarity is of course still there and mashed together with a simplistic classic style real-time RPG battle system. The game feels a little drawn out and repetitive at times, but the uniqueness of the writing and design is enough to make up for that and make you want to continue playing.


----------



## 11amaberry

*Super Mario Galaxy 2*- 10/10
  Best game Nintendo EVER made. By far the best game on Wii (single player, Brawl or TVC for multi).
  It's that good sonn. I wont bother to explain, if you have a Wii at least rent it because words do not give this masterpiece justice. It's pure level playing goodness, blows the first Galaxy away.
   
  And it has Yoshi!!


----------



## KinesongPayaso

Hearts of Iron II
   
  graphics 1/10
  sound 1/10
  replayability 7/10
  WWII nerd? 1000000/10
   
  one of the nicer games i've played


----------



## blackbird

Wind waker:
  Graphics: 20/10
  Sound: 5/10
  Gameplay: 10/10
   
  Seriously, those graphics are hot. And I've only played for 3hrs. I know today's consoles and PC's sport over 1080p, but wind waker's artistic style is simply second to none. I know its non-sequitur because I play wind waker through wii in 480p on a HDTV, but man, those jaggies don't bother me in the art style.


----------



## marvin

Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker - 9/10
   
  Short and simple version: A real MGS game finally makes the jump to a portable console. Looks great, controls well, and an absolute ton of content, especially for a PSP game.
   
  Splinter Cell: Conviction - 8/10
   
  Would be higher, but the main campaign is ridiculously short for a full priced game. The Deniable Ops missions make up for some of it, but not quite. Either way, Sam Fisher goes full on executioner and forgets quite a bit about stealth in favor of finding new and interesting ways to murder people in the dark. Works for me.


----------



## 11amaberry

I agree with blackbird, Wind Waker was/is absolutely stunning and is still my fav Zelda game.


----------



## joomongj

Alien Breed Impact - 8/10. A very good effort by a relatively unknown company. One can easily see the game is a budget project. Well done.


----------



## sanakaku

Fallout 3 not the xbox crap fallout 3 with mod little kiddies killing everything 
   
  100/10


----------



## Roger Strummer

Snoopy Flying Ace: 9/10. This game is pure fun and full of win! Flying in Paris while shooting Charlie Brown and company simply rocks. And the multiplayer is so addictive!


----------



## kjpmkjp

Halo: ODST. 7/10, judging it on its own. I picked it up for $20 CDN (new), and I would *never* have paid more than $30 for it. It's a competent shooter, no more. I like the addition of Firefight, only because that's a form of gameplay I've always enjoyed, and they do it well enough. Maybe the campaign will be interesting farther down the line, but for now, it's just your basic FPS stuff. I never understood how people could claim this game was better than Killzone 2...


----------



## 11amaberry

Hotel Dusk: Room 215 9/10
  NDS
  If you like to watch those old detective shows from the 70s or 80s, this is like a mix of watching Rockford files or something and reading a mystery novel. It's very well written, and the main character is your usual scruffy, smart mouthed, no fear mid 20s ex cop. This game really surprised me, being for DS and all. The game is limited by what the DS can do, and it does get kinda long... a twitchy fast paced mayhem all around you fps this is not. But it's not "kiddy", and has a serious theme that deals with murder, back stabbing, and organized crime. It also has it's fair share of language mixed into the dialog very naturally, another surprise for DS. All in all, I'm blown away at how many great "Adult" games there are for DS, and this ones deserves to be at top.


----------



## Ruffle

BC2 8/10 initially.  Then extreme boredom sets in.  4/10 because it just gets really boring.
   
  The Witcher 9/10, fantastic, hope Witcher 2 will be just as good.
   
  Supreme Commander 2 8/10, very nicely done
   
  Fallout 3, still can't get into it.  So maybe will rate if I ever can stand to play for more then 10 minutes before I say, bleh.
   
  STALKER COP, 7/10, entertaining.


----------



## sanakaku

just tried red alert 3 i didnt know it sucks so much.. i love strategies didnt see much improvement 6/10


----------



## Roger Strummer

Dragon Age:Origins: 9/10. this game is HUGE, and very fun and keeps being interesting far beyond the first play through. Really awesome how big the world is and the story possibilities, and the combat is also very fun and interesting.


----------



## joomongj

Prince of Persia The Forgotten Sands - 8/10. Great gameplay though gets a little predictable later on, not-so-shabby voice acting, decent graphics, score and overall it was a load of fun while it lasted. Ending was rather disappointing contrary to the climax presentation. A decent game otherwise spoiled by a wishy-washy ending.


----------



## MATHXL

Day of Defeat : Source (PC) 8.55/10
 Went back to one of my favs. Very enjoyable WWII FPS shooter with a friendly online community (most of the time). I find myself jumping in and out of matches throughout the day for some quick action.
   
  Left 4 Dead 2 (PC) 7.89/10
  The most popular zombie-like game to date. I was kind of disappointed that the zombies had more of a _28 Days Later_ feel rather than a _Dawn of the Dead _feel. However the intense action keeps me coming back for more.
   
  Marvel vs. Capcom 2 (Xbox360) 9.42/10
  Great 2-D fighter game with over 50 characters ranging from the Marvel and Capcom universe with 3 vs. 3 tag team battles. Phew.
  Lots of interesting teams on LIVE and quite a few good players online. I am still trying to find the best overall team without including the
 top tier or "cheap" characters.


----------



## feh1325

Quote: 





ruffle said:


> Fallout 3, still can't get into it.  So maybe will rate if I ever can stand to play for more then 10 minutes before I say, bleh.


 

 i felt the same way about fallout 3.  some people love this game and have spent countless hours replaying it.  i barely got out of the vault before i got sick of it.


----------



## sanakaku

Well it really depends on the player we have our perspective in a game like my friends they tend to like games like battlefield, cod which focus mainly on shooting yeah its awesome and gritty but for me i like to know about the story and make decision its like reading a book but not boring  its the perfect time waster.
   
  to avoid OT just played supreme commander  2 was okay 8.5/10 i like this, better than RE3


----------



## Kirosia

Singularity (PC) - Pretty fun, if cookie-cutter. Your guns are infinitely more useful than your time/space-bending abilities, and you get plenty of ammo and upgrades. Enemies are fairly easy to defeat. 
   
  Deadly Premonition (360) - A bit hard to get into, the game is a mixture of the old-school survival horror and adventure genres. Interesting, quirky characters and intriguing story, but the game mechanics can be really off-putting. You spend most of the game driving long distances and the enemies/dungeons aren't anything special.


----------



## Blisse

oo cool never saw this thread.
  Been playing these since school ended. Some I stopped, some I still play.

 Napoleon Total War - 8.5/10
 Loving the actual battles. Campaign, not so much. Very confusing and hard to get into. Battling is exciting though. Great graphics and gameplay. No idea how campaign works however.

 Battlefield Bad Company 2 - 8/10
 Looks great. Game has very slow feel to it however. Buttons are not as responsive. Shooting is not as responsive. Movement is not as responsive. It is weighed down by too much to do. Plus, it kept crashing or I kept dying.
   
  Split Second Velocity - 6/10
  All you do is drift. That's the whole point of the game. Drift, then click a button and try to destroy your opponent. Very boring. Gave up after 15 minutes.
   
  In Supreme Commander 2, I could not get out of the tutorial. Very slow, very boring. Too difficult to get into. Can't rate it since I didn't play it enough, but it shows something.
   
  Counter Strike - 9.5/10
  Everything is simple and responsive. Loving it. Always loved it. Graphics out of date though.
   
  Sims 3 - 9/10
  Crashes every once in a while, but still good. Everything feels more refined. Especially the Sims 3 Store and the expansions. Sometimes it gets slow and repetitive.

 FallOut 3 was the same for me. It just felt so wrong. And I play all sorts of games.

 Currently enjoying StarCraft 2. Waiting for the Beta or release before I can properly judge though. Beta is down currently. Sanakaku, you should really try it. I hate all C&C with a vengeance.


----------



## Aynjell

Quote: 





blisse said:


> oo cool never saw this thread.
> Been playing these since school ended. Some I stopped, some I still play.
> 
> Napoleon Total War - 8.5/10
> ...


 
  Obviously a skill gamer. I can dig it man. I'm more of a story gamer, so Fallout 3 is my cup of tea!


----------



## kjpmkjp

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Currently enjoying StarCraft 2. Waiting for the Beta or release before I can properly judge though. Beta is down currently. Sanakaku, you should really try it. I hate all C&C with a vengeance.


 

 The Beta ended in June; it's down indefinitely. But the game comes out at the end of the month anyway.


----------



## sanakaku

Quote: 





kjpmkjp said:


> The Beta ended in June; it's down indefinitely. But the game comes out at the end of the month anyway.


 

 I will wait for its official release i played it already im one of those fan of blizzard that thinks "why dont they just drop warcraft and release diablo and starcraft the same time right" but its all good as long its on the way, right now im hooked on Disciples III its good but kinda hard
   
  Well i mostly i go for strategy games totalwar etc etc sometimes with story and lot of customization bethesda/bioware and when i become bored i play crysis/fear/ neverending killing spree, it really depends on the mood


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





sanakaku said:


> I will wait for its official release i played it already im one of those fan of blizzard that thinks "why dont they just drop warcraft and release diablo and starcraft the same time right" but its all good as long its on the way, right now im hooked on Disciples III its good but kinda hard
> 
> Well i mostly i go for strategy games totalwar etc etc sometimes with story and lot of customization bethesda/bioware and when i become bored i play crysis/fear/ neverending killing spree, it really depends on the mood


 

 Same thing for me. I love strategy games and stuff that involves usually more than just like, click click click. Function as a team, stuff like that. Mass Effect 2 was brilliant. Same as Dragon Age: Origins and Alpha Protocol. The only problem with those kinds of games is that eventually you find out a killer combination and use it over and over again until the game becomes boring, and when you have 50+ hours on a game, that happens very often.
   
  I loved the story element of Crysis, but overall it felt really weak. I played it all for the story though. Also got nausues? inside the spaceship. Drifting around was painful.
  
  Quote:  





> The Beta ended in June; it's down indefinitely. But the game comes out at the end of the month anyway.


 

 The second phase of beta is due to come out. Blizz stated that they want two weeks of beta again to retest everything and set up for release.
   
   
   
  Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising - 8.4/10
 Very solid game, very solid gameplay. The realism was nice, with the bullets never going where you shoot. Troublesome, but your enemies never shot you either. Only bad thing was the long distances. They wanted me to run 2.1km to the next destination. Graphics made it somewhat worth it. But a good 15 minutes wasted walking for that mission. People all died the same way after watching a while.


----------



## agjios

Blizzard won't drop Warcraft because it's such a huge cash cow.  Activision's CEO, Bob Kotick, is basically the devil, destroyer of all that is good in video games.  This compounds with the fact that Blizzard takes forever to release games.  I love their products; I've been around since Warcraft I.  This has made me learn not to hold my breath for new games.  Just go on and do other stuff, they'll eventually come out.


----------



## joomongj

Singularity. The ideas they put forth are neat but nothing revolutionary. In fact they are reminiscent of Bioshock let alone the deja vu ending. Graphics are below par, the firearms sound weak. Animations are mediocre & voice acting meh...wasn't atrocious but wasn't that good of a game either. 6.5/10.


----------



## Dzjudz

Peggle & Peggle Nights: 8/10, very addictive
  Team Fortress 2: 8/10, not perfect but extremely fun to play
  Fallout 3 (GotY edition): 9.5/10, excellent, bordering on perfection


----------



## Planar_head

Mass Effect 2: 9.5/10. Some glitches, movement not perfect, some annoying model/texture recycling. Nitpicks, but I hope the next one will be better tested.
   
  Alien Swarm: 8/10. Simplicity at its finest. Teamwork is useful at any difficulty higher than Easy. Biggest challenge so far is coordination. I haven't played with any pals yet but I'm willing to bet that playing with skilled friends would be optimal. I hate that there's upgrades; gives people who play more an edge in maps that favor upgrades.
   
  I think it's better than L4D2. More tactical. Interesting weapons.


----------



## melomaniac

Assassin's Creed - I finally put aside enough time to start a new title this month - it's a bit glitchy, but I'm getting into it. 7/10


----------



## David.M

Yeah, Assassin's Creed is a wonderful game from start to finish. Played AC:2 a little when it came out in a friend's house and absolutely loved it, never got around to beating/playing it at home tho.
   
  Some current games i play atm
   
  BF:BC2,  Battlefield 2, Counter-Strike : Any Clarification needed?
   
  WC3: Frozen Throne: 10/10. OOD graphics, but still epic. Only play it because of Dota.
   
  NBA2k10: 8/10 Ye, ye, some-what of a basketball fanatic here ^_^  I absolutely love the multiplayer on this game. It does have its problems here and there, and some annoyances that you are forced to play at a low fps if your opponent has a crappy computer, but other than that extremely extremely fun once you get a handle on things.
   
  I agree with with Planar_Head on ME2, has a bit of disappointing plot, some flaws in mini-games, some annoyances with credits/load times, but the game is fantastic, I really hope they improve on the third one.
   
  That's pretty much all that interested me in 2010, Prolly going to try Red Dead Redemption, Prince Of Persia: The Forgotten Sands and Splinter Cell Conviction sometime in the near future. Sucks that Alan Wake wasn't for the pc, I really wanted to play that game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I think I might pass on SC2(never really got into the whole starcraft scene) + i rather not be fired from my job if this game somehow does get me addicted.
   
  Eagerly eagerly eagerly waiting for Arkham Asylum 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. God i loved the first one so much.


----------



## Landis

DeathSpank (PSN / XBL) - 8.5/10 - A very humorous take on the action/RPG scene. Usually hilarious slapstick and deadpan comedy throughout most monologues and dialogues. Whimsical characters, monsters, weapons and item descriptions. It's one of those games that for some reason, after you've played it for about an hour, it's really hard to put down the controller. It has that fast paced action RPG way about it where you're constantly having new stuff being thrown at you and new quests with enough comedic relief that it just pulls you in. Great game, it's cheap ($15) and offers hours of comedic action RPG greatness.


----------



## feh1325

Limbo: 9/10
   
  I'm a sucker for relatively simple platformers and the art style.  15 bucks bought me the most rewarding game I've played to date.  I played through it twice last night.


----------



## Aynjell

At 15$ that's rediculous. How long did it last? I wanted to play it but damn twice in one night?


----------



## feh1325

Quote: 





aynjell said:


> At 15$ that's rediculous. How long did it last? I wanted to play it but damn twice in one night?


 

 Well because its a puzzle/platformer, the first runthrough took me more than twice as long as the second


----------



## g_hause

I can't stop playing Modern Warfare 2. I am a bullet sponge, but it has me. 
   
  Just Cause 2 5/10 - controls kind of suck. Remember that open world 3rd person shooter set in North Korea many years ago. Original xbox maybe? Like that.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


g_hause said:


> I can't stop playing Modern Warfare 2. I am a bullet sponge, but it has me.
> 
> Just Cause 2 5/10 - controls kind of suck. Remember that open world 3rd person shooter set in North Korea many years ago. Original xbox maybe? Like that.


 

 Sort of the same relationship with BF:BC2 on the PC. It's a buggy crash riddled mess (audio loop, freeze, then CTD for me) that EA/Dice either won't/can't fix and my K/D ratio is rather low, but a blast when it's working.
   
  And yeah, Just Cause 2 was pretty disappointing. It has the trappings of a fun sandbox game, but the controls are terrible.


----------



## David.M

strange.. because I never had a problem with BC2 for pc. Maybe it's your video card?


----------



## marvin

Quote:


david.m said:


> strange.. because I never had a problem with BC2 for pc. Maybe it's your video card?


 

 It's apparently a fairly common problem that goes away when I disable sound, but not much point in playing it in that case. It was working well enough during the beta and initial release that I was able to log ~ 24 hours in MP and finish a chunk of the campaign, but pretty much been a no go for me since the first patch. I eventually stopped caring and ended up moving onto the SC2 Beta. Too bad though since BF:BC2 was one of the few games that justified my Eyefinity rig.
   
  Either way, pretty sure it wasn't a hardware issue since everything else runs fine including Crysis. Memory checks out under MemTest, CPU is stable @ ~ 60 C after 24 hours of Prime95, and GPU will barely break 40 C after 8 hours of FurMark.


----------



## spencexxx

Can't stop playing TIMESPLITTERS 2 on the Ps2
   
  It seems to be the ONLY good game on the sony 2/3 that has offline muliplayer with BOTS.  It is a great 4 player splitscreen! 
   
  On the ps2 I play Okami which is a role player with a wolf/dog which is similar to Zelda in some ways. 
   
  On the ps3 I am into Resistance 2 -2player mode.  Nice graphics and guns and the aliens are very cool.... I like the story too.


----------



## jack95

Modern Warfare 2  6.5 / 10 - This game is extremely overrated  
   
  The Orange Box  10 / 10 - This game is extremely underrated
   
  Castlevania: Symphony of the Night 10 / 10 - And this game is just amazing


----------



## Mayzei

*Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time [PC] (6/10)*
   
  I do not understand how people get excited about PoP games, the game play is extremely repetitive, not consistently difficult and the voice acting just plain stinks! Sure, the storyline is slightly gripping and the graphics are about as good as a small-world game gets, but just not my cup of tea!
   
*Crossfire [PC] (9/10)*
   
  Seriously underrated! After putting in many hours, my experience with this free-to-play game was mostly of good fun! The gameplay is as good as any FPS' and will sharpen up any players pwn'ing skills. As it is mainly a free game, it doesn't have the funding nor expertise to keep all the hackers at bay, this is my only major gripe. For fun, free, fragging, i seriously recommend Crossfire to any die-hard FPS fan. It had me addicted!
   
  Tom.


----------



## oqvist

Red Dead Redemption 9/10. If it was more challenging no doubt 10/10


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

Quote: 





feh1325 said:


> Limbo: 9/10
> 
> I'm a sucker for relatively simple platformers and the art style.  15 bucks bought me the most rewarding game I've played to date.  I played through it twice last night.


 

 I just got done unlocking all the easter egg dealies and wondering what other sidescroller games you'd recommend. Limbo is awesome! I'll give it 10/10


----------



## Dzjudz

Alien Swarm: 7.5/10. Fun little game, free to play, what can you say? Tried it for the unlockable hat for Team Fortress 2 but I think I'll enjoy this game for at least a few more hours. Gameplay seriously depends on the skill of your partners (it's a 4 player co-op game _with _friendly fire), but can be great if you have a decent team. Like Planar_head said above, with 3 friends with microphones this could be amazing. Official campaign is very short though (7 maps that each take a few minutes).


----------



## feh1325

Quote: 





paganini alfredo said:


> I just got done unlocking all the easter egg dealies and wondering what other sidescroller games you'd recommend. Limbo is awesome! I'll give it 10/10


 

 'Splosion Man
  It's on the complete opposite side of the spectrum when it comes to atmosphere and emotion.  The main character will just sometimes blurt out random phrases like "get to the choppa!" or "roast beef sammiches", but I play it for the intense platforming that, at times, makes me want to throw my controller at the tv.  50 levels in single player and I've played only about half of the 2 player co op.  There's no faster way to end a friendship than playing this game's co op.


----------



## Landis

Quote: 





g_hause said:


> I can't stop playing Modern Warfare 2. I am a bullet sponge, but it has me.
> 
> Just Cause 2 5/10 - controls kind of suck. Remember that open world 3rd person shooter set in North Korea many years ago. Original xbox maybe? Like that.


 


 I played the demo with a friend and we found the controls just fine. Very easy to pick up and play... and then grapple stuff. We spent that entire demo just grappling stuff and tethering people to moving cars, our cars, trees, compressed air tanks that we would then shoot off into the air that would carry the tethered person upward-- I don't even know if there was a storyline, but that game should have been called "Just Grapple"
  
  Quote: 





spencexxx said:


> Can't stop playing TIMESPLITTERS 2 on the Ps2
> 
> It seems to be the ONLY good game on the sony 2/3 that has offline muliplayer with BOTS.  It is a great 4 player splitscreen!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Timesplitters 1 and 2 were amazing games. The last first person shooter that hooked me in console form!


----------



## joomongj

Crysis Wars - 9.5/10. Haven't had this much fps fun since Q3A. Been playin' since Crysis in 2007 and it never gets old. Doubt I would be playin' this long if it didn't have circle jumps. -1/2 for still not ironin' out the bugs which they do not seem to care due to the small population of players or the age.


----------



## Xandr

World of Warcraft: 10/10 - Well, I'm addicted to that crap - what else can I say?
   
  Plants vs. Zombies: 7.5/10 - Great time killer that keeps me from doing the important stuff
   
  StarCraft: 5/10 - I thought that I should have played the old one before tomorrows release of SC2, but the more I play it, the more I realize what a real-time-strategy newbie I am, and wonder if I should have bought SC2 at all


----------



## NapalmK

Modern Warfare 2 (Single Player) 7.5/10 The story isn't very cohesive. The action is intense but seemed too short all in all.
   
  Modern Warfare 2 (Multiplayer) 7/10  It's really a fun game when it's not filled with lag, aimbots, wallhacks, and spammers.  It has one of these issues every other game, it's a shame. I really love this game which is why I keep coming back to it.
   
  Crysis 9/10  Incredible graphics, decent story, seemed a little short but great overall. Can't wait for Crysis 2.
   
  Half Life 2 10/10    As close to perfection as any game I've ever played. Graphics are still great though it is a bit dated. Great story, physics, action, etc. If you haven't played it I highly recommend you do so.


----------



## Endless

Singularity (7/10)
  Great sci-fi shooter. Love the cold war story.
   
  Final Fantasy XIII (9/10)
  I'm a final fantasy fanboy.
   
  Battlefield Bad Company 2 (10/10)
  Lives up to the hype, hooked on the game atm.


----------



## Equus

Dragon Quest IX (9/10)
  I thought I'd have problems liking this one since the main character and all the members in your party through the story portion of the game are all characters you create, so there isn't party interaction or development.  The gameplay and the story, however, are more than solid and keep me going.


----------



## catchedge

Currently I've been playing a lot of Heroes of Newerth, which for those of you who don't know what that is is a newer version of DotA created by S2 games who bought the DotA gamestyle rights from IceFrog.
   
  10/10 I would say.  Yes balancing is sometimes bad but that's the process every game goes through.


----------



## g_hause

Quote: 





landis said:


> I played the demo with a friend and we found the controls just fine. Very easy to pick up and play... and then grapple stuff. We spent that entire demo just grappling stuff and tethering people to moving cars, our cars, trees, compressed air tanks that we would then shoot off into the air that would carry the tethered person upward-- I don't even know if there was a storyline, but that game should have been called "Just Grapple"


 

 Tethering the compressed air tanks, good idea. The problem with "Just Grapple" is that after an hour or so it gets fairly lame.


----------



## sanakaku

Marathoning Fear here in pc, playing on hard mode damn i already forgot the creepy scenes it still gets me every time.


----------



## dissembled

I own only the top X360 games (RDR / BC 2 / Orange Box / Bioshock / AC II, blah, blah) and I must say Borderlands (to my surprise) tops them all. I love grinding. I love searching every nook and cranny for more moola and ammo. I love being granted the ability of finding even better guns and more powerful shields. I love its combination of RPG and FPS elements. I love the perfect combat controls (akin to COD). And most of all, I love its superb art direction.

 I should have purchased this from the beginning at full price. It's one of the few games that deserves it.


----------



## JonnySayer

*Alien Vs Predator Claasic 2000 *- *8.5/10 *Crazy online, only cost £3, Alien tail whip is epic!
*Team Fortress 2 - 10/10 *Absolutely incredible online, loads of different playstyles can be used so is great for everyone!
*Psychonauts - 11/10* Used to have this on Xbox, then a while back picked it up for a £1 on Steam, possibly the best platformer ever, and the funniest game I have ever played!
   
*Strong Bad's Cool Game For Attractive People - 1337/10* Absolutely crazy game, got it on Steam sale for about £4!


----------



## freakmax

I've been playing Fifa 10 on my PS3 everyday since it launched.
  Great! 
   
  9/10


----------



## feh1325

Quote: 





dissembled said:


> I own only the top X360 games (RDR / BC 2 / Orange Box / Bioshock / AC II, blah, blah) and I must say Borderlands (to my surprise) tops them all. I love grinding. I love searching every nook and cranny for more moola and ammo. I love being granted the ability of finding even better guns and more powerful shields. I love its combination of RPG and FPS elements. I love the perfect combat controls (akin to COD). And most of all, I love its superb art direction.
> 
> I should have purchased this from the beginning at full price. It's one of the few games that deserves it.


 

 Have you picked up the DLCs?  The Secret Armory of General Knoxx is the only one that's worth it, in my opinion, and I got all three.  Which character are you playing?


----------



## Landis

Quote: 





g_hause said:


> Tethering the compressed air tanks, good idea. The problem with "Just Grapple" is that after an hour or so it gets fairly lame.


 

 I'd imagine that once grappling lost its novelty that the game wouldn't be very good. But I'm keeping the demo installed just for when I feel like grappling things.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





landis said:


> I'd imagine that once grappling lost its novelty that the game wouldn't be very good. But I'm keeping the demo installed just for when I feel like grappling things.


 

 I always watch this game being played at my friend's house. It seems like a pretty fun game, but certainly not worth spending 60 bucks on. So far the most amusing times are driving different vehicles off of mountains, and landing helicopters on small boats.


----------



## dissembled

Dragon Age.

   

  =- Spoiler-=

  Helping the Mage Elf from becoming Tranquil was fun as heck. Couldn't put the controller down as I had to see what unfolded next. He being a Blood Mage surprised me considerably.

  -=

  Dragon Age is filled with such moments. The quests aren't generic as those found in other games. They're fun to execute, varied, highly addictive and chock full of personality. I also like that the game allows you to be homosexual. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The amount of choices in this game is indeed mindboggling.

  Overall I'd give it 9/10. The only shortcomings of this game is that it's boring playing as a warrior due to not being able to perform non-contextual combat actions using the controller. Would vastly prefer it there was one button assigned each for attacking and evasive maneuvers. Also, while the character models themselves are highly detailed, the environments themselves could use some work.


----------



## Katun

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Xbox 360
   
  11/10 would be invalid. So I guess I'll have to just stick with: 10/10.
   
  *Score based on Multiplayer - NOT CAMPAIGN*


----------



## jeffreyj900

Resistance 2 [PS3], I'll admit to playing this for a LONG time (9/10).


----------



## Surreal.

Quote: 





dissembled said:


> I own only the top X360 games (RDR / BC 2 / Orange Box / Bioshock / AC II, blah, blah) and I must say Borderlands (to my surprise) tops them all. I love grinding. I love searching every nook and cranny for more moola and ammo. I love being granted the ability of finding even better guns and more powerful shields. I love its combination of RPG and FPS elements. I love the perfect combat controls (akin to COD). And most of all, I love its superb art direction.
> 
> I should have purchased this from the beginning at full price. It's one of the few games that deserves it.


 

  
  I agree with this fully. For some reason I never gave Borderlands a shot. Just seemed sort of cheesy to me, but boy was I wrong. I just finished up the main story and the Zombie Island DLC. I still have a few missions on the Knoxx left to do but I'm sure I would be all for starting the game over with another character and doing it again. It's that fun. 
   
  9.5/10
   
   
  Good thing for the steam sale, I have games for a while. Picked up Bio Shock, GTA4, L4D2, Mass Effect, RSV2, and Red Orchestra.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> Resistance 2 [PS3], I'll admit to playing this for a LONG time (9/10).


 
   
  Ah man, you don't know how much I wanted this game to be good. Unfortunately it didn't live up to the first one for me. On single player and most importantly, multiplayer. I hope that Insomniac listens to the community and rethinks the path they are on.
   
  Nowadays everyone wants a piece of the Call of Duty sales phenomenon that they all incorporate some Call of Duty-esque feature for the worse. They should just leave that to Call of Duty and stick to what made them such a unique contender which appealed to many, especially the skillful bunch. sigh..


----------



## joomongj

SC2 - 9.5/10. No introduction needed. Easily the best rts game ever made. Singleplayer was great and better than any other rts games I've played in the past but the real meat is the multiplayer. So deep and profound, if you're into this there's no end to how diverse one can employ their tactics. Every unit has a counter unit and the added economy enhancements over the predecessor makes the game even more intricate and complex than ever. Lookin' forward to seeing bisu, savior, flash, jaedong, boxer and other Korean professionals duke it out.


----------



## sanakaku

Replaying Final Fantasy Tactics on my PSP  111/10
   
   
  All i can say is can't compare another RPG game that was well written, they should make a movie out of this, also Xenogears comes in mind any retro Squaresoft gamer out there?


----------



## revolink24

^^Final fantasy tactics advance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Most of the fire emblem series was well done as well.


----------



## Endless

Guys. Starcraft II. 10/10.
   
  ALL DAY.


----------



## revolink24

Strong Bad's Cool Game for Attractive People.
   
  8.5/10


----------



## Moontan13

Quote: 





endless said:


> Guys. Starcraft II. 10/10.
> 
> ALL DAY.


 


 Indeed. My internet was crapping out all day so I didn't play too much.


----------



## arnesto

I am playing Demon Souls. I hated the game and I kept dying at the same place.
  The game makes you start over from the beginning of the level when you die.
   
  But I realized I didn't have to fight the knight with the spear, I can just go the other direction.
   
  After I passed that part, it turned out to be a pretty fun game.


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

^^^ Ha, yes Demon's Souls can be quite frustrating at times... I've been meaning to go back through a second time for fun.


----------



## MaZa

Just finished Brütal Legend. This game is a mixed bag. The world is fricking AWESOME, characters are great, story is great, and all its melodrama is provided with slight (or quite heavy actually) tongue in the cheek. In a true metal fashion. And humor is also great, as much as this game worships metal it also makes fun of its stereotypes. Soundtrack is also the best like ever, every song is spot on in whatever situation they are played in. And I could just go around and roam the land listening the radio in my car.
   
   
  Gameplay is wierd. Im not sure what this game wants to be, 3rd person action game, RTS or what? It all functions quite well once you got the hang of it and I even enjoyed it, but personally I would have been much happier with more focused approach. Also game is quite short. I mean, there are million things to find and sidequests to do, but it all gets quite repetive so once you get yourself buffed up enough you find yourself rushing through the mainstory. The end also comes out of nowhere. I really think they should have separated to "Tainted Coil" and "Drowning Doom" parts for longer length. Anyway, once that is over there isnt much to do other than go through those leftover sidemissions, all thousand of them. But I just couldnt find energy to do them. Overall as much as I enjoyed playing it I was left bit dissapointed. I heard multiplayer is where it is at, but I am not a multiplayer (and on Xbox I never will be, I'll NEVER start paying for ability to play online out of principle. Leecher bastards)
   
   
   
  This game really could use for sequel. Story and characters have so much more to give and world, again, is just so fricking awesome. Unfortunately that is unlikely to happen as I just heard EA cancelled Brütal Legend 2 plans... Hopefully they wisen up one day and rethink it. Brütal Legend was flawed but it has so much potential to explore in different ways.


----------



## catchedge

x2
  
  Quote: 





joomongj said:


> SC2 - 9.5/10. No introduction needed. Easily the best rts game ever made. Singleplayer was great and better than any other rts games I've played in the past but the real meat is the multiplayer. So deep and profound, if you're into this there's no end to how diverse one can employ their tactics. Every unit has a counter unit and the added economy enhancements over the predecessor makes the game even more intricate and complex than ever. Lookin' forward to seeing bisu, savior, flash, jaedong, boxer and other Korean professionals duke it out.


----------



## Landis

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> ^^Final fantasy tactics advance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Here, here!
   
  All the Game Boy versions of Fire Emblem stole my heart over and over again regardless off the pretty repetitive game play nearly identical stories. I bought the Game Cube version a few years ago and I just couldn't get into it... Those games can only be played on a hand-held console with a small screen.
   
  Oh, and
   
  Critter Crunch - 6/10 (PSN) - Moderately fun, but it's no Peggle or any other hugely addictive mini game.


----------



## bananaman22

Mega Man 10 - 9/10 on PSN - Awesome game, it's exactly like the old 2d nes platformer games. The only thing is that it's insanely hard, I've had it for about a week and I've only been able to beat one level. Definitely worth 10 bucks though.


----------



## dissembled

Quote: 





feh1325 said:


> Have you picked up the DLCs?  The Secret Armory of General Knoxx is the only one that's worth it, in my opinion, and I got all three.  Which character are you playing?


 
  Yeah, I picked up Zombie Island and the Secret Armory for $5 each. Thank God for Xbox Live sales.  I'm currently playing the Siren for her invisibility perk. Don't use it so much but I'm too lazy to start a new character now even though I relatively am still low-level.


----------



## sanakaku

Currently playing Silent hill 3, die hard fan of silent its just now i had a week off and bought the old SH series on Ebay, so far I'm enjoying it and looks like this was the continuation of SH1 (9.5/10) revisiting the good times.


----------



## Apocalypsee

Replaying good old games. Started with Star Wars Knight of The Old Republic II: The Sith Lords but never played the first one. So bought the original Knight of The Old Republic. I should have played this one in the first place
   
  10/10


----------



## dissembled

Another game often mentioned here is Mass Effect. That game for the most part was pretty well done. Enough RPG and action elements to satisfy most fans.

 One pretty big down fall though is the sheer repetition of planets that host the side quests. Anomaly, debris. Anomaly, debris. Anomaly, debris. Multiply this about one hundred times. Oh and the Maws. How I hate the Maws. 

 Would have been better if all of the side quests took place in the main quest planets to avoid the tedium. I just got my Xbox so I'm sort of late in the game but I hope ME2 does better. Because that design element flat out sucked.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





dissembled said:


> One pretty big down fall though is the sheer repetition of planets that host the side quests. Anomaly, debris. Anomaly, debris. Anomaly, debris. Multiply this about one hundred times. Oh and the Maws. How I hate the Maws.
> 
> Would have been better if all of the side quests took place in the main quest planets to avoid the tedium. I just got my Xbox so I'm sort of late in the game but I hope ME2 does better. Because that design element flat out sucked.


 
   
  Don't worry, they completely removed that part and replaced it with an even more tedious planet scanning/mining mechanic. They've since patched with to increase mining speed, but still very boring.


----------



## nukeu666

Playing 'Dwarf Fortress' nowdays
  Free game available at bay12games
  Very very high learning curve and incedibly fun
  Think nethack+sims+dorfs


----------



## Sweeney

Quote: 





nukeu666 said:


> Playing 'Dwarf Fortress' nowdays
> Free game available at bay12games
> Very very high learning curve and incedibly fun
> Think nethack+sims+dorfs


 

 I have a love hate relationship with this game (currently love).
 The difficulty level and bugs drive me insane but I keep getting sucked back in.
 Easily 10/10 - losing has never been so much fun.


----------



## halojeezy

Mass effect 2- got it on the first day and so far replayed it three times each with 20+ hours. I give it 10/10 because I love sci fi.
   
  Fallout 3- so far the only game worth $60 that has no multiplayer. I've replayed it twice. First has 100+ hr and second just past 90. I give it 10/10.
   
  Modern Warfare 2- I don't find much challenge as I have a 2.15 k/d ratio, around 25% in accuracy, and have a 1.48 in win/loss ratio. But I've stopped recently due to all the 10th prestiged lobby losers and rapid fire controller losers. My weapon of choice FAL silenced, magnum, m1014 w/ extenend mag, ump fmj, intervention. I give it a 9/10.
   
  Battle Field: BC2- I find it more fun and enjoyable then MW2. Also requires more teamwork in rush mode, and simple features like bullet drop makes sniping fun even though I prefer to be an engeneer. The only thing I don't like about this game is the red dot. Thats why people just use the 4x scope, but I just "man up" and use iron sights just like in MW2. Just to brag, I'm a rank 33 in 80 hr. People who played this game knows how difficult ranking up is. I give it 9.5/10.
   
  Batman: Arkham asylum- To me this game just came out of nowhere. I'm a big DC comic fan but didn't expect a great batman game anytime soon. Game play is great that I don't even how to explain it. Spoiler ALERT- when I met Scarecrow in one of the scences I thought my 360 broke. So I turned it off for like three times and realised it was part of the game. I give it 9.5/10
   
  I play alot more other games but I'm off to my tax free shopping!


----------



## kjpmkjp

Busted out the DS. Playing Pokemon HeartGold and Chrono Trigger. Pokemon is, well, Pokemon. A rating or any real information is futile, as anyone who's played a single game of theirs will get the idea. I haven't touched the Pokewalker yet, I'm going to see if it's usable on mute, and without any sort of interaction required until I'm finished with it.
   
  Chrono Trigger is just as amazing as I remembered from back when I first played it, and the DS controls are fairly tight and useful, if not all that intuitive. 9/10


----------



## 11amaberry

Dirt 2- Xbox 360 9/10
   
  Just fixed a broken 360, about to mod it. For testing purposes I rented this game. Right off I noticed the somewhat difficult control, and I like how you can change the difficulty anytime cause this game can get HARD. I love off road racing and this is a really realistic game that focuses on The X-games type racing. Sweet graphics, nice details (although I think the water splash effects could use more detail), realistic control. The best part about it is the surround sound (IF you can figure out how to get the TRUE 5.1 sound, I found it impossible using an hdmi cable, had to use the component cables and the optic out), it really sounds like your in the car and the whole room shakes when you hit something, and crashing an spinning/rolling has never been so epic. I had to return it  but plan on purchasing this game. Dirt 2 makes up for Motor storm being Sony only 
   
  Oh, btw the music tracks are incredible.


----------



## jack95

Castlevania - Harmony of Despair on the Xbox Live Arcade has alredy given me about 30 hours of awesome multiplayer playtime. One of the best arcade games i have purchased from the xbox marketplace, by far.
   
  10/10


----------



## dissembled

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Don't worry, they completely removed that part and replaced it with an even more tedious planet scanning/mining mechanic. They've since patched with to increase mining speed, but still very boring.


 
   
   
  I cold bear the scanning part. That portion wasn't as bad as the side quest planets themselves. Ruined an almost perfect game (barring technical issues aside).

 I've seen ME2 being nominated by some as the best game around so I can't wait to play it, personally.


----------



## Kirosia

Kane and Lynch 2
   
  I liked the original more, though I'm only a few levels in. Pretty much everything in the game is average at best and fairly one-dimensional.


----------



## g_hause

Red Dead Redemption. 9 - way better than that last GTA. 
   
  Dirt 2 was great. Codemasters makes great racers.


----------



## Roger Strummer

Quote: 





dissembled said:


> I cold bear the scanning part. That portion wasn't as bad as the side quest planets themselves. Ruined an almost perfect game (barring technical issues aside).
> 
> I've seen ME2 being nominated by some as the best game around so I can't wait to play it, personally.


 

 ME2 is a very big improvement in the first in every sense, and particularly in side quests, they feel unique instead of generic, it really deserves all the praise its been getting. Personally my favorite game since times of Ocarina of Time.
   
  Anyways the last game I've been playing:
   
  Starcraft 2: 9/10. The only reason I give it a 9 is because I'm not a huge fan of RTS games, but it is the best I've played. The other reason for a 9 is that I hate feeling like a noob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But an awesome game, I didn't want to like it, but I'm addicted now.


----------



## Thecoolguy

Super Mario Galaxy 2- 9/10
   
  this is an awesome game and i really like the level variety, however it just doesnt have that feeling that the first one had. its a bit hard to explain.  the first one had more of a plot too.  i also dont like the new map.
   
  Okami- 11/10
   
  this is the BEST game i have ever played.  it has a stunning and expansive world, the best OST out of any game i have ever played, interesting and well developed characters, and an awesome plot.  this game really reminds me of Twilight Princess, though it feels more fluid and has a different feeling. IMO this is the best game ever made.


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





roger strummer said:


> ME2 is a very big improvement in the first in every sense, and particularly in side quests, they feel unique instead of generic, it really deserves all the praise its been getting. Personally my favorite game since times of Ocarina of Time.
> 
> Anyways the last game I've been playing:
> 
> ...


 

  
  ME2 is a huge improvement over ME1 when it comes to gameplay, character developement and romances etc... But it is also ruined by a lot of things, story and enemies being rather shallow compared to ME1, hardcore scifi turned to pure fantasy, (gasmasks in space or otherwise hazardous enviroment? What the hell!? ME1 was perfect when it came to sci-fi physics, it was so believable scifi world so why ruin it just for the sake of "eye candy"!?) and not to mention several ME1 save importing inconcistencies (I DID NOT POINT A GUN AT YOUR FACE CONRAD DAMNIT!!!). But as an overall game, ME2 is just so damn good. I have played it through many times more than ME1, it is that good as a game. But its flaws are so scaringly glaring that it makes me worried about the future of ME3 and what direction it heads at.


----------



## Roger Strummer

Quote: 





maza said:


> ME2 is a huge improvement over ME1 when it comes to gameplay, character developement and romances etc... But it is also ruined by a lot of things, story and enemies being rather shallow compared to ME1, hardcore scifi turned to pure fantasy, (gasmasks in space or otherwise hazardous enviroment? What the hell!? ME1 was perfect when it came to sci-fi physics, it was so believable scifi world so why ruin it just for the sake of "eye candy"!?) and not to mention several ME1 save importing inconcistencies (I DID NOT POINT A GUN AT YOUR FACE CONRAD DAMNIT!!!). But as an overall game, ME2 is just so damn good. I have played it through many times more than ME1, it is that good as a game. But its flaws are so scaringly glaring that it makes me worried about the future of ME3 and what direction it heads at.


 

 It is not a perfect game (assuming there can be a perfect game), my main complaint is that the main story feels short for the quality of gameplay, particularly when compared to say DragonAge (I'll not go into particulars so to not create spoilers) and the story of the enemies and NPC's could have been explored a lot more. Although that las thing might have been intentional, since they created quite a bit of questions that are left unanswered for ME3.
   
  But speaking of DA, I think DA2 might be somewhat of an indicator of the direction that ME3 will take.


----------



## joomongj

Amnesia: Dark Descent - 9.5/10. This is the best 1st person horror game I've ever played. Scares the living Jesus outa me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cannot play this for more than an hour continuously otherwise I'd be shittin' my pants. Better than Penumbra series.


----------



## Bina

Mafia II: I was big fan of first Mafia, but second is quite  disappointment. Story is short, driving is over 60% of game and is boring. But biggest problem is with DLC, creators take only half of game and release it, now we are waiting for rest of game as DLC, I hate this.


----------



## Dzjudz

Quote: 





joomongj said:


> Amnesia: Dark Descent - 9.5/10. This is the best 1st person horror game I've ever played. Scares the living Jesus outa me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Very interested in this game.


----------



## 11amaberry

Forza 3 
   
Epic /10
   
  Waiting to try online features before an official review... If you play this game check out the official thread.


----------



## Khanate

Valkyria Chronices 2 (PSP) : 9.2/10
  To me the first one was a 9.0/10, this game is better. It lost a bit in presentation as expected from a shift from the PS3 to the PSP, but the game still looks similar. Another downside is that it is a series of short maps connected to one another rather than one big map, they also re-use the same maps for many of the missions. There is a lot more customization of characters and tanks than before with tier 2 and tier 3 classes to unlock for each character. Also in the first one you could generally win by scout rushing. Not so much in this one, it is necessary to use commandos at first, then later a bit more of everything. This game takes what was fun of the first one and makes it better, while taking a step back in a few other departments due to the switch from PS3 to PSP, but it's an awesome game!


----------



## Sunmermaster

dragon age: awaking
   
  8/10, its like dragon age, withouth dialogues with party and dont have a jerk like Alister.


----------



## Dzjudz

Quote: 





dzjudz said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Bought it a couple of hours later based on your review joomongj.
   
  This game will indeed scare the living daylights out of you, definitely the scariest game I have ever played.
   
  You are stuck in a (dark, ominous) castle with no idea where you are, why you're there or even who you are. You have limited light sources (an oil lamp for which you have to constantly find oil and tinderboxes to light candles) and being in darkness will make you go insane. Going insane involves hallucinations, difficulty walking and probably worse (I haven't gone too insane yet).
   
  The atmosphere in the game is absolutely brilliant. If you step out from the light into the dark, your eyes need to adjust to the dark (just like in real life). The setting of a dark and ominous castle is excellently worked out in the effects and music. Creaking doors, sounds of footsteps above you, monster screams around the corner or in the next room, visions of monsters (or hallucinations?), people begging for their lives (are they real?). When you see or hear something scary, not only do you get scared, your character actually gets scared himself. You look around shiftily, your character whimpers and you hear a pounding heartbeat.
   
  And sometimes you actually run into monsters. How do you fight them, you ask? You don't. Simple as that. There are no weapons in the game. The only way for a showdown with a monster to go down is for you to run, hide or die. Where do you run and hide? Into darkness, like a cupboard you close behind you in a dark room with the monster breaking the door and audibly breathing just feet away from you.
   
  I know this probably doesn't sound all too scary, but it really is a terrifying game if you immerse yourself into it. I only play it at night for example. Survivor horror at its best. I know I've been hiding in a cupboard for minutes just because I _thought_ I heard a monster.
   
*9/10*


----------



## woof37

Quote: 





sunmermaster said:


> dragon age: awaking
> 
> 8/10, its like dragon age, withouth dialogues with party and dont have a jerk like Alister.


 

 How long did Dragon Age take you to finish?  So many RPGs these days are just too freaking big.


----------



## 71877

Civilization 5: 8/10
   
  Days seem so much shorter with this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  No more stacks of d00m is a huge plus. Nothing more frustrating to do some nice multipronged attack with tanks and stuff on a faction and he just vomits his 20+ ancient units he just had laying around on one of your cities, forcing you to build way more units then you can support. Hexagons are really nice and so are the graphics. I kinda dislike the way ideologies and religions work now. Religions were presented really simple in civ IV, but they shouldve improved that, not remove them. O, and no more Leonard Nimoy sadly (Morgan Sheppard isnt as good)!
   
  Starcraft 2: 9.5/10
   
  Very good singleplayer. Best RTS multiplayer. New benchmark for macro orientated RTS games, without revolutionizing anything funny enough (which is a good thing imo).


----------



## g_hause

Split/Second 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Blur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Arcade racers are not my thing. 
   
  Just started Spiderman Shattered Dimensions - seems alright. Spiderman 3 had better controls, but the worlds are cool and there are lots of villians.


----------



## joomongj

Quote: 





dzjudz said:


> Bought it a couple of hours later based on your review joomongj.
> 
> This game will indeed scare the living daylights out of you, definitely the scariest game I have ever played.
> 
> ...


 

 You got some guts to be playin' it at night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Threw my hd800 on at midnight in a pitch-dark room, I turned around and what the eff where did this monster come from?!! Holy sh~. I just jumped 3 feet off my chair.


----------



## Landis

I recall a friend showing me a preview/demo viewing of this game some months ago and I thought it looked brilliant. Hell, I was on the edge of my seat just watching a youtube video of someone else playing. Most horror games piss me off with the pop out "BOO! I'M A GHOSTZOMBIEDINOSAUR!" which is startling, but not scary. The suspenseful horror that creates a lasting disturbing feel is unbeatable and is what really sells the immersion of a game, movie or book. Thanks for reminding me of this game so I can try it!
   
  Deathspank: Thongs of Justice - 8/10 - Hothead and EA are pretty much just giving us more of what we loved about the first Deathspank game that was released just a few months back and I can't really complain! Some new features would be welcome, but the first game was short enough and ended abruptly enough that it's understandable they don't see a need to focus on new features as of yet. If the next Deathspank is another cabon copy, I don't think I can be as generous.
  
  Quote: 





dzjudz said:


> Bought it a couple of hours later based on your review joomongj.
> 
> This game will indeed scare the living daylights out of you, definitely the scariest game I have ever played.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

I would buy it (Amnesia) but I think my computer's not up to snuff...


----------



## oqvist

I can´t imagine the hardware requirements can be much to talk about in this case... the graphics are on indie level pretty much but they do their job.
   
  I played the sequels Penumbra: Overture and Black Plague with the Novint Falcon controller http://home.novint.com/
  I will come out as a shill but I am not getting payed for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
   
  But seriously this 3D mouse with force feedback in combination with Penumbra where you can touch just about everything and feel the resistance in mats... The weight when you lift a rock. The different textures of rock and wood, the contours and all just make you totally connected to the game world.
  Sadly there is just no other games that showcase this controller like this but it was an experience I have never got in gaming before or after. I will get Amnesia sooner or later. The only reason I haven´t gotten it yet is because I can´t give up hope Novint would get on it again. Such a missed opportunity that they aren´t 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the scary part I was litterary paralyzed at one point in black plague. And I find myself a battle hardened gamer having played the alien vs predator, Shale bridge cradle in thief 3 for example. Just about no horror movie ever scare me the slightest but that was insane.
  Quote: 





paganini alfredo said:


> I would buy it (Amnesia) but I think my computer's not up to snuff...


----------



## RexAeterna

metroid other m:9/10

 as a metroid fan since the nes days i just simply love what nintendo and team ninja did with this game. it feels more of a metroid game to me than the prime series ever did. great fluid,easy combat system. perfect fluid transistion between first person to third person perspective. atmosphere is great and the sound and music fits perfectly in every scene.  back tracking is there but item location is showed on the map but even tho some items are still hard to find and need a little scouting to locate. 

 downside i have to say was the first person puzzles. they fit the moment in a way but just felt kinda weird and some were little annoying in finding what to look for specificly. voice acting was good but the written script for the voice acting could of been lot better done and is corney at times,but overall voice acting was good. story made sense on what was going on and had little twist to it during the game.

 the thing got some fans mad was the authorization of samus's weapons instead shooting random walls and magically locating'em or earning after a boss battle. it took time to get use to but once you do, it makes perfect sense once you understand why samus  is taking orders from her previous CO(Adam) during the operation. Adam was a highly respected father figure to samus due to he was the only person who understood her and looked after her at the time when she joined the federation. samus never knew her parents. they were killed and mutilated during her childhood so adam is looked up to and greatly respected not only as her CO but as someone that is closest to. this is what most metroid fans don't understand and take the whole authorization out of context saying it's sexist cause she is taking orders from a male figure.

 i say i am very happy what nintendo and team ninja accomplished with other m. brought the oldschool fast paced side-scroller back but in 3d and it works flawlessly. never had so much fun with speed running since the old days with super metroid. i just can't understand all the love/hate relationship this game is getting cause i personally think even tho it has some small flaws that it's one the greatest metroid games since super metroid. sorry for the long write up but this is how ipersonally feel about the game.


----------



## RexAeterna

i just started playing that but i only play at the middle of the night and dark out cause horror games are no fun during the day. personally think this is the best horror game out and makes every so called horror games since the psx look like a walk in the park with rainbow unicorns and flowers. really autonishing game. it doesn't really scare me but makes me feel very,very paranoid and on edge. feels great and been awhile since i ever got a rush of adredalin from a horror title especially now that i'm in the basement and some crazy ass demon is chasing me everytime i hit the water. 
  
  Quote: 





joomongj said:


> Amnesia: Dark Descent - 9.5/10. This is the best 1st person horror game I've ever played. Scares the living Jesus outa me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 71877

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/2092-Amnesia-The-Dark-Descent
   
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Getting more and more interested in this game!


----------



## Roger Strummer

I'm so going to play Amnesia soon... but anyways my next opinion:
   
  Halo Reach 9.5/10 - Best Halo so far, a great great FPS with a lot to do and pure fun, it is rapidly turning into one of my favorite FPS ever. Only some little things hold it from being the ultimate FPS, at least for me, but firefight alone will keep me coming for more hours than a lot of other games... combined. And thats not taking into account the campaign that is massively fun, and the multiplayer that IMO is much improved over any Halo (and my fav FPS multiplayer since I've never been much of a COD person).


----------



## basementdweller

Halo:Reach
   
  Great campaign and even better on legendary .  For most people multiplayer will be the bread and butter but for me it is seriously flawed.  Halo has been my favorite franchise since it came out and I have logged countless hours online, but I absolutely hate SWAT and there is simply no way to avoid it with the way they have set up the playlist selection.  There is a rumor that SWAT will be getting its' own playlist soon and if it is removed for the slayer playlist I won't have to sell the game.  Seriously, I think SWAT is probably the least fulfilling multiplayer experience I have ever had in gaming and I won't be bothered wasting my time waiting for a good ol' capture the flag or team slayer or...god I can't believe I'm saying this...even oddball.
   
  On a side note I do find it comical that some people vote for SWAT only because others hate it.  These same people often find themselves on my team and I often wonder if they find it frustrating trying to win while a teammate endlessly commits suicide over and over again to lower the score.


----------



## Roger Strummer

Quote: 





basementdweller said:


> Halo:Reach
> 
> Great campaign and even better on legendary .  For most people multiplayer will be the bread and butter but for me it is seriously flawed.  Halo has been my favorite franchise since it came out and I have logged countless hours online, but I absolutely hate SWAT and there is simply no way to avoid it with the way they have set up the playlist selection.  There is a rumor that SWAT will be getting its' own playlist soon and if it is removed for the slayer playlist I won't have to sell the game.  Seriously, I think SWAT is probably the least fulfilling multiplayer experience I have ever had in gaming and I won't be bothered wasting my time waiting for a good ol' capture the flag or team slayer or...god I can't believe I'm saying this...even oddball.
> 
> On a side note I do find it comical that some people vote for SWAT only because others hate it.  These same people often find themselves on my team and I often wonder if they find it frustrating trying to win while a teammate endlessly commits suicide over and over again to lower the score.


 


  Yes, it has been confirmed that swat will be removed from team slayer and big teams and get its own playlist. At first I liked it because I rule at headshots (on games I used to have at least three times more kills than the next best one), but it makes the game more like COD and less Halo, which I ended up disliking.
   
http://www.bungie.net/News/content.aspx?type=topnews&cid=28836


----------



## basementdweller

Quote: 





roger strummer said:


> Yes, it has been confirmed that swat will be removed from team slayer and big teams and get its own playlist. At first I liked it because I rule at headshots (on games I used to have at least three times more kills than the next best one), but it makes the game more like COD and less Halo, which I ended up disliking.
> 
> http://www.bungie.net/News/content.aspx?type=topnews&cid=28836


 

 I agree.  Even when I win and am the MVP I don't like it.  Feels like a chore.


----------



## Landis

*Enslaved: Odyssey to the West* - *8.5/10 (PS3)* - I was lucky enough to grab a copy of this early, as I had been anticipating it for some time, but ironically didn't play it until after it's release date. Boy, this game really starts off slapping you in the face yelling "LOOK AT ME, I'M BEAUTIFUL!" and it really is. Great voice acting, art direction, character design and story make this one of the coolest games I've enjoyed playing for quite a while. I haven't finished it, but I can't wait to. It loses points over an unsatisfying combat system and the PS3 version having weird shading from the port.


----------



## khbaur330162

Not a pip about League of Legends? It's FREE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I quit video games, but my buddies play this one all day. Maybe worth checking out. PC only, atm, I believe.


----------



## mibutenma

Quote: 





landis said:


> *Enslaved: Odyssey to the West* - *8.5/10 (PS3)* -


 

 I didn't even know about this game until just a few days ago.
  I guess I could download the demo.
   
  Would you say its an unofficial Heavenly Sword 2 or totally different?


----------



## kingtz

Civilization V: 9/10
   
  "Ok, just one more turn...", then 4 hours later, "oh, crap, now I only got 2 hours of sleep before I have to wake up for work".
   
   
  Yeah, it's *that *addicting.


----------



## tdockweiler

Fallout 3 - 10/10
   
  People can criticize the main story all they want, but you really haven't played the game until you went off and explored every corner of the Wasteland and have done all the quests. This game rewards you for exploration. I loved how the game is hard at first, but gets easier as you advance in the game. I play only 1 or 2 games a year and this is a favorite. I've been playing this since 2008 and I never get tired of it. A lot of people play this for just a few hours, never get to "Galaxy News Radio" and pass the game off as not good. I made that mistake the first month of owning it. The "Wasteland" just feels so realistic to me and I can easily spend 100 hours exploring it. Can't wait for the sequel!
   
  Lately i've fired up the old SNES to play "Super Mario World". I've found I can't play this non-stop and can only do one world at a time usually. I actually prefer "Yoshi's Island" (not the N64 version!).
   
  Before playing "Fallout 3" I was engrossed in "Drake's Fortune 2" and "Fable 2". Those games have VERY low replay value for me. "Drake's Fortune 2" is just amazing to me and I wish they had more games like it. I couldn't put my controller down until the very end and I felt like I was playing a movie. But this time, the game was actually GOOD and not just pressing buttons every few seconds. Loved the combat and shoot-outs in this game. It took me awhile to get really good. I wanted to play it over on hard mode, but I found that last boss really frustrating for some reason.
   
  Bioshock 2 (8/10)
   
  This game is very strange for me. I'm not a "hardcore" gamer but I played this on hard mode and some levels were frustratingly difficult. I think it all had to do with selecting the wrong abilities. At one point about halfway through the game I felt I was so overpowered and the game on hard mode became incredibly easy. I found the hacking and mini-games really fun for some reason. Not too challenging. I really kind of want to buy this game again. During the 2nd ADAM extraction I died about a million times because I was doing everything wrong and didn't have enough protection from vending machine items. I actually found I do much better in this game when just using the drill instead of "guns".


----------



## Lunatique

Bioshock 2 - Feels very much like the original, and it's good so far. If you liked the original this is more of the same.
   
  F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin - It's like a graphics update of the original, and for some reason the A.I. seems dumber than previously. But I'm still early in the game so it will likely get harder. The spooky stuff gets kind of old now because you know all the tricks they use to scare you at this point. I played the original on the PC and I'm playing this one on the X360, and FPS on the console just isn't as fun in general.
   
  Mass Effect 2 - It's a lot of fun, but when I realized that if you play as a female character, you could never romance Miranda no matter how hard you try, it kind of annoyed me. I think the game designers should at least mention this early on somehow--maybe in the manual, so that you know the consequences of choosing a particular sex for your character. I think romancing the NPC's is one of the most fun aspects of RPG's because your relationship with the members of your group is an important part of the storyline.
   
  Dragon Age: Origins - I usually never finish fantasy RPG's, preferring the sci-fi ones, but this one was fun enough that I finished it. I didn't like the way the writers made some character distinctly cynical to the point of being inhuman, and every time I made a decision based on kindness, they would disapprove. I think it feels too contrived that way, and even the most practical people have softer sides, but the cynical NPC's in the group are all just dead-on cynical about every little thing.
   
  Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Fun enough, but so much like the Modern Warfare games, though maybe not as fun.
  
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Fallout 3 - 10/10
> 
> People can criticize the main story all they want, but you really haven't played the game until you went off and explored every corner of the Wasteland and have done all the quests. This game rewards you for exploration. I loved how the game is hard at first, but gets easier as you advance in the game. I play only 1 or 2 games a year and this is a favorite. I've been playing this since 2008 and I never get tired of it. A lot of people play this for just a few hours, never get to "Galaxy News Radio" and pass the game off as not good. I made that mistake the first month of owning it. The "Wasteland" just feels so realistic to me and I can easily spend 100 hours exploring it. Can't wait for the sequel!


 

 I played it for a while but then gave up on it because it all just felt so arbitrary and random, and the animation was one of the worst I've ever seen and incredibly dated compared to other games out at the time. The general behavior of the A.I. was really annoying too. It just felt so silly to go anywhere and if any NPC sees you from far, far away, they'll immediately start attacking you and trying to kill you, yelling out of the most cheesy one-liners that are unintentionally funny. While the premise was interesting, and I really enjoyed the first part in the vault and then exploring the outside world for a while, the sandbox nature of the game is just too aimless for me. I prefer a masterfully crafted pacing where the writer/designers make every moment intriguing. I much prefer games like the Half-Life franchise where every single moment is carefully crafted for maximum emotional immersion. I don't mind the idea of sandbox games, but the writer/designers must make sure there's actual emotional resonance and logic behind every single encounter you have--not just random killing and looting.


----------



## Khanate

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> I played it for a while but then gave up on it because it all just felt so arbitrary and random, and the animation was one of the worst I've ever seen and incredibly dated compared to other games out at the time. The general behavior of the A.I. was really annoying too. It just felt so silly to go anywhere and if any NPC sees you from far, far away, they'll immediately start attacking you and trying to kill you, yelling out of the most cheesy one-liners that are unintentionally funny. While the premise was interesting, and I really enjoyed the first part in the vault and then exploring the outside world for a while, the sandbox nature of the game is just too aimless for me. I prefer a masterfully crafted pacing where the writer/designers make every moment intriguing. I much prefer games like the Half-Life franchise where every single moment is carefully crafted for maximum emotional immersion. I don't mind the idea of sandbox games, but the writer/designers must make sure there's actual emotional resonance and logic behind every single encounter you have--not just random killing and looting.


 

  
  I thought it rather made sense that people outside of cities attacked you considering that it's a world with limited resources, if you can get a day or two of supplies from killing someone else then you are better off! Especially if the other person may just be thinking that too, or to sell you as a slave. Therefore people with no intent to kill or be killed stay in cities as much as possible.
   
  And even then, not everyone attacks you. There are groups of NPC's that trek the land who do not attack you and may even help you clear some areas. But always in an armed group. Also approaching a city will spark a conversation regarding whether you can enter the city and behaving like an ass in the city will have real effects on people's behavior towards you.
   
  But to each their own.


----------



## gooky

Anyone play Toy Soldiers here?  I was just wondering which is the best DLC to try, Kaiser's Battles or Invasion?  I'm leaning toward Invasion, it looks more humorous.  "Deep Space Diplomacy Unit" stamped on robots that shoot everything on sight.  Good stuff.


----------



## woof37

I played the demo.  Worth a purchase?  Seemed fun but too much frustration potential there, I thought.


----------



## sanakaku

My brother Installed Left 4 dead 2 on my pops computer and we've been playing it since yesterday. hearing him shouting on the mic when the horde of zombie attack is really priceless 9/10


----------



## gooky

Quote: 





woof37 said:


> I played the demo.  Worth a purchase?  Seemed fun but too much frustration potential there, I thought.


 


  Well, they are offering 800 points if you spend 2400, so I thought I would take advantage of it.  Definitely getting Carcassone, really enjoyed the demo.  Which is odd, I never thought of myself as a board game kinda guy.


----------



## s30l28

Forza Motorsport 3 (Xbox 360) - 5/5


----------



## Roger Strummer

NBA 2K11 10/10 - The best sports game I've played in a long long long while. Playing as Jordan is incredibly and awesomely fun, the controls are great and overall polish is very good. It has a few bad details here and there, but overall I've loved this game. 
   
  Seriously, whats up with this year with so many awesome releases? Far too many for my own good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Landis

Quote: 





mibutenma said:


> I didn't even know about this game until just a few days ago.
> I guess I could download the demo.
> 
> Would you say its an unofficial Heavenly Sword 2 or totally different?


 

 If you're referring to a story connection, no, it's a completely stand alone game. In regards to gameplay, I can't answer that as I haven't played Heavenly Sword.
 From what I've seen in trailers for Heavenly Sword, it looks more like God of War style while Enslaved is more like Prince of Persia 2008 or Sands of Time.


----------



## Permagrin

Picked up Fallout New Vegas today for the PS3 (and guide book as well). Only had a chance to play for a couple of hours but it seems pretty cool so far.
   
  New stuff like modifications for weapons, harvesting/new crafting system and a more robust follower system so this should be a pretty good timesink until Gran Turismo comes out.


----------



## grokit

I thought I was getting pretty good at Motorstorm (the original one, 9/10) on my PS3 because I was beating my friends. Really the only reason I was winning is because I can practice it when they are not around. So I went online and I SUCK. 0 for 12, I keep crashing, LOL! Anyways I think this is a great game, my only issue with it is it won't work with my Logitech racing wheel.
   
  If I ever start winning on level 4 (ridiculously hard now) I will pick up the other versions (Pacific Rift, Apocalypse) and go back online to school these guys; yeah right! I also really like Gran Turismo, and just ordered Ridge Racer 7. I really used to like the original RR on some other old system, and version 7 works with the wheel like GT.


----------



## Aynjell

I just beat Fallout New Vegas. I'd have to give this a pretty good rating. The guns weren't powerful or balanced enough, and the perk system wasn't as nice as Fallout 3, but overall a good game and not being a save the world type game was a fun break from the hero having to win the day type games. I got to be an evil jerk and take over the whole mojave wasteland. What a win!
   
  Shortly after completing that, AVP went on sale for 10$. Having wanted to play that for quite some time, I picked it up. I beat the marine campaign which to me is what makes that game the best. It's incredibly scary in some portions, in fact at the beginning of the game I was too scared to play with the lights out. I had to take breaks because it was downright creeping me out. AVP games have done this to me for quite some time.
   
  Now I'm working on Assassin's Creed 2. Having been a fan of Assassin's Creed 1, and firmly believing it's one of the best new IP's currently out there... Assassin's Creed 2 is right up my alley. I'm still playing it and am not too far into it, but I'm expecting about 20 hours much like Assassin's Creed 1, and if that holds true, being quite a bit like the origional... I can't complain.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'm currently playing through *Fable III*. It didn't take too long to beat it (less than 20 hours I'm sure, I wasn't really keeping track) but there's still plenty to do. There seems to be more side-quests and things to find and collect than in Fable II, along with a few more outfits. The game has been simplified to some degree as there is no menu to run through your items, everything is in an interactive room where you walk up and access things, which I don't really like quite as much. There's also a bit of notable slow-down and stutter when there are a number of enemies on screen, but overall the game is still pretty entertaining.
   
*8/10*


----------



## Kirosia

Finished New Vegas. Easier than Fallout 3, but less cumbersome (particularly in regards to slogging from place to place). Only enemies that gave me trouble were Deathclaws, but once I got the hang of the sniper rifle, they became no sweat. Fun ride overall.
   
  Replaying Fallout 3, because I did almost none of the sidequests first time around.


----------



## logwed

I've been playing New Vegas lately, and I've grown a bit tired of it. I loved Fallout 3 to death, I have more hours than I care to admit on one game file. Initially I was very excited about Vegas, but I've realized that the game isn't quite as fun, reason being that there is less screwing around. Once someone was ~14 in F3, nothing in the wasteland could contend, and I could do whatever I wanted with my awesome guns. I'm almost level 20, and I still fear quite a few enemies (deathclaws and cazadores) because of the paucity of good guns. Locations as a whole tend to be less interesting, and in depth scavving is not well-rewarded. As a result, I have to stick to the quests much more closely, and it is more difficult to explore my heart out. Also, the game makes me feel ill if I play for more than an hour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
   
  On the upside, I greatly prefer the faction system to the former karma system (I can't tell how karma affects gameplay in Vegas), and it's pretty cool that your decisions have much more weight in this game than F3. Combat is much nicer in general. Caps are much more available, so it's really encouraged me to trade significantly more than I did in F3. The different groups and factions are more varied and in-depth (Kings, White Gloves, etc.). There are loads more quests to gain trust and get cash cash monies, and some of them are pretty fun. 
   
  tl;dr, New Vegas is less 'do whatever you want' and funny, much more serious and story/quest-based than fallout 3.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote: 





> I'm almost level 20, and I still fear quite a few enemies (deathclaws and cazadores) because of the paucity of good guns


 
  Find yourself a sniper rifle and use repair kits (50 repair skill) to get them 100%. They were the only non-super weapon that I found useful for killing those enemies. Also, if you've made it to freeside, you can loot the entire Silver Rush (many high-level energy weapons/explosives) really quick using a single Stealth Boy.


----------



## marvin

Late game combat in the Fallout series (excluding FO:3) is pretty much based on using high damage per shot weapons and manipulating critical hit chances to bypass enemy DR.

 The easy way to do a ton of damage in F:NV to max out luck, take the Finesse and Better Criticals perks, wear the 1st Recon Beret, use a good condition sniper rifle, and sneak when possible. With VATS, the odds of a critical hit are pretty near 100% and not much can survive that even in the hardest difficulty level. Otherwise, the Anti Material Rifle or Brush Gun with Cowboy perk are probably the best bets.
   
  As far as overall impressions, I'm kinda mixed. Gameplay is great, but it's about as buggy as you'd expect a Gamebryo engine, Obsidian developed, and Bethseda published game to be.


----------



## Gamerphile

Fallout New Vegas 9/10 - loads of high quality places but the game ends in the instead being openworld after the main plots end and the ending is a bit silly.
  COD Black Ops 9/10 - okay singleplayer, so many options in multiplayer that its reduculas... love many of the new game modes and the zombie stuff is a neat add-on


----------



## Kpalsm

Quote: 





gamerphile said:


> Fallout New Vegas 9/10 - loads of high quality places *but the game ends in the instead being openworld after the main plots end* and the ending is a bit silly.


 


  You can fix that with mods. If none of you have checked out any of the mods on New Vegas Nexus, you're missin out. You can add sandstorms/different weather, allow yourself to have more than two companions (ED-E plus Rex as well), continue playing after the main storyline ends (an impressive addon, even adds a bunch new quests, npcs, as if the game really was supposed to continue!), but perhaps the most important is a community made patch which fixes many bugs. There's even a mod which adds a "CONELRAD" radio station with music from the real world Nuclear era and PSAs from the time. I like a few on this list, but here is the list of all the mods for NV on Nexus. Any mods that are over 2MB require you to create a free user account, but apparently it works across all Nexus sites (there are also a FO:3 Nexus site with a lot of mods, probably lots of others but I haven't poked around yet). If enough people start using the site but don't want to create an account, maybe someone (maybe me) can create a Head-Fi account.
   
  EDIT: 999th post


----------



## Kirosia

COD Black Ops - Only a few levels in, and the wave after wave of hallways with ever-spawning enemies has already shut me off.


----------



## joomongj

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> COD Black Ops - Only a few levels in, and the wave after wave of hallways with ever-spawning enemies has already shut me off.


 


  I don't disagree. 5 Missions in so far but I feel MW2 did way better w/ the campaign let alone the score of BO feels mediocre at best. I miss Hans Zimmer...no game sucks me in more than those w/ catchy scores that pump my heartbeat.


----------



## Blisse

Black Ops. 1 out of 5. Terrible graphics, flashing lights that could give me a seizure, endless enemy waves, ridiculous guns, bad story. I could go on.
   
  Medal of Honor. 2 out of 5. Exactly the same as Black Ops, but my eyes aren't burning from the flashing lights, and the graphics are decent.
   
  Just Cause 2. 3.5 out of 5. Great concept, great design. Sadly, I'm stuck on a part and the game does not show me how to get past, so I've given up. I enjoy free roaming, but the bullets run out too quickly, and the shooting system is not the best.


----------



## dirkpitt45

Black Ops- (Single player, pc) Terrible. Oh there's 20 guys shooting at me, too bad they all can't aim and they like to stand out in the open. And that sums up the campaign. The only times I died (on hardened) were when I was caught in a crossfire or had a grenade blow me up. I don't think I ever died from an AI that actually shot at me. Worst out of all the newer Call of duty games. Completely repetitive, nothing interesting, sounds terrible (they made the AK sound like its shooting 22s...), graphics are mediocre, and it runs like crap on my phenom II 940@3.6ghz with a 5870, even installed on a SSD it stutters and laggs randomly.
   
  Black Ops (Online, xbox 360) Terrible, you can't play with friends. If you try to get a lobby going with a few friends, good luck. You had a better of chance of getting in a game of Gears of War 2 when it first came out. Feels like MW2 with more crap, and mw2 already felt like cod4 with more crap so meh.  
   
  Black Ops get a big fat 2/10 from me, the only reason it didn't get a 0/10 was because zombie mode is hilarious. 
   
   
  I also finished Lost Planet 2 last week. Great game, tons of fun online in co-op, and single player is enjoyable enough (though don't try anything above normal difficulty, the AI makes Black Ops' AI's look like geniuses). Pretty looking graphics, tons of customization (though is random and annoying), some giany boss battles, neat mechs and passable story. I'd say a solid 7.5/10


----------



## arnesto

I just bought Call of Duty Black Ops yesterday for my PS3.
   
  I have been burned out of FPS for a long time. Last FPS that I liked was Metal Gear.
  Maybe that isn't a FPS, more like a role playing game.
   
  Anyhow, this is not the typical FPS, there is a lot of action. You have to sit and duck and there are about 20 other guys running around you fulling unloading there clips. It really feels like you are in a big battle and there is a certain amount of chaos and you feel like you are really not in control. Just trying to stay alive and you can stand up for a few seconds and burst and few rounds and duck again.
   
  Yes, it is still a first person shooter and I have been really tired of the same old run around and shoot everyone. People come out and shoot them too. But this game is pretty intense and the environment is so developed, it doesn't feel boring at all.
   
  The graphics are really good, much better than most games out there. The Call of Duty series has really had a lot of time to evolve, and I think they must have perfected the formula now.
   
  They also have an option to change your listening preferences to TV speaker, Multi-speaker surround, or headphones. I changed my option to headphones and I've playing it with the HD800. Basically you just hear a bunch of gun shots, doesn't sound as big as a real gun, it's a toned down computer gun. But it is cool to listen to like 20 different people rapid firing all at the same time.
   
  I give this game a must have, 10 out of 10.


----------



## dirkpitt45

The graphics are terribad on pc and 360 lol...


----------



## kingtz

Nimbus.
   
  This is a small (~80MB), physics-based, puzzle-solving game. Basically, you fly your spaceship around based on your momentum, all the while trying to trigger various environmental cues, as well as trying to avoid environmental traps such as boulders, lasers and spikes.
   
  The game started off rather easy, but now the levels are getting rather difficult. Nothing ever feels downright impossible, as even after a few deaths you'll start to understand where you're supposed to go and what to trigger. But the challenge is definitely there, and it gets pretty hard, which is a refreshing change from the current trend of videogames in general to make things as easy as possible so as to be enjoyable by even the lowest common denominator of both intelligence and dexterity.
   
   
  Overall, I give this game a solid 7.5/10.
  As mentioned, it's a very light game that most computers should be able to run, so I would recommend this to everyone except, perhaps, the most uncoordinated or inept of gamers.


----------



## Bina

COD Black OPS:
  Single player is just too fast, Cod isnt FPS game anymore, it is just stupid point and shoot action. Also Grapic is quite bad, also MW2 which use same engine works with much higher frame rate.


----------



## sebastian589

Seems many here feel the same way about Black ops. Single player campaign is a waste (thankfully you dont have to finish the campaign to play multiplayer. Unfortunately multiplayer is garbage. Boring maps, bunch of compartmentalized repetitive maps that require little more than mindlessly running around and shooting moving targets


----------



## Pianist

Mirror's Edge: 7.5/10 - Very good.
   
  Pros: Fantastic graphics with very realistic lighting; runs very smooth even on budget hardware as long as physx option is off; innovative gameplay with a great sense of immersion thanks to attention to little detials like making your hands and feet visible and realistically interactive with the environment; great for developing a sense of rhythm; fun time trials and speed runs with high replay value; great music, especially at the menu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cons: The single player campaign is waayy too short IMO, the storyline lacks depth and characters are poorly developed; very difficult, frustrating gameplay on the first attempt due to lack of tips on when and where to apply which moves - I literally almost broke my mouse and keyboard a few times due to the extreme frustration of having to restart the same checkpoint tenth of times before finally learning just what the hell I was supposed to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; bad performance with random stuttering with physx on.
   
  Crysis: 6/10 - Mediocre.
   
  Pros: Awesome graphics with amazing attention to detials; fun to just walk around and stare at all the beautiful scenery; the nanosuit is really cool; good sound effects.
   
  Cons: Horrible, dumb storyline with no character development; horrible performance - optimized for only two cpu cores resulting in VERY annoying constant fps drops into the 20s and even the teens during heavy action and even when just looking at a scenery with many objects in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; unimpressive and sometimes downright stupid AI; countless bugs.
   
  My gaming system:
   
  Phenom X4 9850 @2.75 Ghz
  4 Gb Value RAM
  60 Gb OCZ Vertex 2 SSD + 400 Gb Seagate HDD
  Sapphire HD6850 1 Gb DDR5 @ 950/1140 (stock voltage)
  Cooler Master Extreme Power 500W PSU
  Viewsonic VX2250vm 22" 1080p LED
  Generic case, keyboard, mouse


----------



## Katun

Call of Duty: Black Ops = 7/10
   
  Not really an ideal FPS in my opinion. More of a "run-and-gun" than anything, but still fun none the less.
   
  Battlefield: Bad Company 2 = 10/10
   
  Best FPS ever made. In fact, this my favorite game of all time. Skip the campaign and go straight for multiplayer!


----------



## Aynjell

Quake Live. It's actually an improved and free version of Quake. I can't complain.
   
  At least it seems improved, I'm sure some hardcore people may not like it but it plays like Quake 3, but with more maps, easier matchups, and a ladder... all things that are very useful for competitive gaming.


----------



## Roger Strummer

Black Ops: 6/10 -  (I'm not comparing it to Halo Reach, it would be like comparing burnout to Gran Turismo or Forza or something like that).  Another Treyarch crap skin job over the last IW's CoD. Funnily the story is the decent part of the game (although cheesy in a lot of moments). The campaign took all that was bad of the MW2 campaign (like being way too scripted and trying to like a movie, which I pretty much hate), did it more, and put Treyarch's trademark stamp: it is freaking frustrating. Meanwhile the MW's in Veteran are actually fun, and particularly CoD4 is hard as hell but fun, meanwhile Treyarch's CoD's are full of frustrating moments, and this is no exception, black ops is frustrating as hell in Veteran, overall personally I think the campaign is crap. The multiplayer is better than Modern Exploitware 2, but I have never liked a CoD multiplayer (never found the fun in it), but if someone is into CoD's multiplayer, this is not bad, although as imbalanced as always, and the dogs also are absolute crap, I hate them. The lack of Spec Ops, which was the only part of MW2 that I really liked, really was a dealbreaker for me buying it.
   
  Fable 3: 5/10 - I find Fable 2 greatly overrated, and it is better than its successor, so that tells you how I feel about this game. The gameplay is boring, and overall almost all the aspects of the game are pretty meh... and add the bugs to that and I think this is a game not worth buying, maybe renting it since it is not a bad game either, just far from what the promises were.
   
  Vanquish: 8/10 - I wasn't expecting much of this, but it is actually a pretty good, if short, game. The gameplay is very fun (I hope Gears of War was anywhere near this fun) and the graphics are quite good. The bad part is the story, uninteresting and pretty much sucks, but there are quite a few places that are like cutscenes mixed with  gameplay moments that I love in games. The hardest difficulty is frustrating, but the rest are pretty fun (and the second hardest, isn't easy at all). I don't know it its worth $60 since it isn't very long, but its worth at least renting it.


----------



## oqvist

HALO 3: Reach
   
  Borrowed on the library the only reason I play yet another HALO title. Not really a Halo fan but I was positively surprised. The gameplay is a bit old and it´s not exactly Crysis in term of tactics but this is the first Halo title that doesn´t have segments where you don´t understand how it made the cut into the final game. It was fun through it´s short campaign. Wish they would have made a bigger deals of the jetpacks though. In every single fps games that has had jetpacks I have enjoyed them. I have appreciated some of the space opera they had previously but all of this was gone in Reach. I can for my life not understand why some praise Reach for it´s story but that´s just me. There is no characters in Reach I would say.
   
  Fallout: New Vegas.
   
  65 hours in and have pretty much done it all... You would think but no still run into new settlements despite having over 75 found without the explorer perk. So much to find! I didn´t think this would work a second time around. Okay it´s not wildly different from Morrowind or Oblivion so you could say fourth time around but still. It´s the exact same gaming mechanics as in Fallout 3 and it somehow felt fresh anyway. Hardcore mode make things a bit harder but it´s not really hardcore. I also don´t care much about the micromanagement making your own items require. It´s not really necessary as long as you are handy with a gun and have decent stamina. Anyway except for not heavy into micromanagement I am a packrat so no way I could deal with ammo making me heavier so I sticked with very hard. I really like the difficult curve this gave me. Quite difficult in the beginning and you certainly can´t go anywhere. You waste a lot of the caps you get in. However at the end game you are as badass you have to be and only have to look out for death claws pretty much. If you don´t feel bad about spamming stim packs.
   
  Only thing I don´t like with adventure rpgs is how addictive they are. Very similar to Civilization there is always something you have to do before quitting. They way to measure these is how long they can fool you to do fetch quests before you get cynical. If they do it over 50h it´s a given 10/10


----------



## Blisse

Nimbus: 8/10. Amazing little puzzle slash physics game. Feels like TrackMania, if only they'd let us make custom maps. Seriously, custom maps would make this game even better than it already is. There's a lot of things you can do now, and I can't imagine what some creative people could do with it if a time trial type mode with custom maps was added. Play it if you're bored, or just to kill time. It's definitely worth the $10, which I'm sure anyone in Head-Fi can afford.


----------



## g_hause

Quote:


pianist said:


> Mirror's Edge: 7.5/10 - Very good...


 
  I thought Mirror's edge was great. It was so refreshing to see a new idea in first person gaming. I'm tempted to go out and pick up a used copy just because you reminded me of it. 
   
  This latest round of FPS games have been such a dissapointment, MOH, COD, Battlefield... 
   
  Where is the next Killzone or MWF2? The next few months look pretty bleak. Hopefully GT5 with its 1000 outdated cars will be decent; not just kids who aim for your back wheels in the corners.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





roger strummer said:


> Black Ops: ... The lack of Spec Ops, which was the only part of MW2 that I really liked, really was a dealbreaker for me buying it.
> 
> Vanquish: 8/10 - I wasn't expecting much of this, but it is actually a pretty good, if short, game. The gameplay is very fun (I hope Gears of War was anywhere near this fun) and the graphics are quite good. The bad part is the story, uninteresting and pretty much sucks, but there are quite a few places that are like cutscenes mixed with  gameplay moments that I love in games. The hardest difficulty is frustrating, but the rest are pretty fun (and the second hardest, isn't easy at all). I don't know it its worth $60 since it isn't very long, but its worth at least renting it.


 
   
  The lack of Spec Ops in COD:BO also killed it for me. The self contained missions were great for short bursts of gameplay and about as good as it gets in split screen coop gaming. Also agree the Vanquish assessment. Bit short for a full priced single player game, but all other FPS/TPS games feel painfully slow after Vanquish.
   
  Quote: 





g_hause said:


> This latest round of FPS games have been such a dissapointment, MOH, COD, Battlefield...
> 
> Where is the next Killzone or MWF2? The next few months look pretty bleak. Hopefully GT5 with its 1000 outdated cars will be decent; not just kids who aim for your back wheels in the corners.


 
   
  BF:BC2 worse than KZ2? Maybe in graphical quality and art direction, but the controls for KZ2 are bad enough to more than make up for BF:BC2's faults.


----------



## g_hause

Quote: 





marvin said:


> BF:BC2 worse than KZ2? Maybe in graphical quality and art direction, but the controls for KZ2 are bad enough to more than make up for BF:BC2's faults.


 

  Fair enough. I liked the single player in BC2, but the multiplayer couldn't hold a candle to ModernWarfare2.


----------



## Junliang

TF2- Team Fortress 2 10/10, one of the most addictive PC games i have ever played.
  Its complex and basic at the same time, depending on how you want it to be.
  And FPS game which really involve your sense of hearing, anticipation, skills and much more.
  Freaking fun


----------



## joomongj

CoD BO [singleplayer] - 6/10. Good effort but is short as the franchise always has been and most of the ideas felt like derivatives of MW2. Not much creativity here and the guns sound overwhelmingly underpowered. Firearms from the 1960s may sound like that, but then again I don't play video games for realism.


----------



## logwed

CoD Black Ops just reminded me why I am done buying games for my Xbox.


----------



## Apocalypsee

Singularity
   
  Too much cliches packed into a single game. Never seen anything like it in my entire life. Can be boring at times but overall not bad for a corridor shooter, the storyline cold be confusing at time. It is pretty well executed but I would prefer a better ending for what I did. I'd give 6/10, maybe 7


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





g_hause said:


> Fair enough. I liked the single player in BC2, but the multiplayer couldn't hold a candle to ModernWarfare2.


 

 You've got to be kidding me. 
   
  MW2 cannot even _start_ thinking about holding a candle to BC2.
   
  To each his own.


----------



## Bina

Well, I just played first mission in Black Ops without shooting. First first person shooter without need of actually shooting?


----------



## dangyoo

i started... growing out of video-games. but for some reason...
   
  minecraft is addicting. i feel weird. can't seem to put a number  (in terms of scoring) to it...


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





bina said:


> Well, I just played first mission in Black Ops without shooting. First first person shooter without need of actually shooting?


 
   
  Nope. Many Doom levels could be completed without killing anything. Doesn't get much older than that.


----------



## fxspec06

NBA 2k11 - I'd give it a 9.5/10. My favorite game to play right now.
  Madden 09 - Oldie but I'm still playing it. 9/10
  Fallout New Vegas - Can't really get into it. 8.5/10
  Mass Effect 2 - Best RPG I've ever played. 9/10
  Medal of Honor - Underrated game. 9/10
   
  I'm an easy grader


----------



## Pianist

Mass Effect 2: 9.5/10 - Amazing.
   
  Pros: Incredibly realistic animations, great storyline, believable characters with unique looks and personalities, great music and sound effects, much better lighting than in Mass Effect 1 thanks to the new Beast lighting engine, fairly low system requirements despite the amazing graphics.
   
  Cons: I wish character customization was more detailed and it seems that some options from Mass Effect 1 are not there in Mass Effect 2 which is disappointing; too addictive and I find that I actually get emotionally attached to the characters because they look and behave so damn realistically which I never experienced when playing games before. Now, I guess it's perfectly fine to get emotional over movies or when reading books, but video games... hmm... I am not so sure. The problem is that when watching a movie or when reading a novel, you are just a passive observer of the events, but in games you actually interact with the characters and make things happen and I actually find it kind of disturbing to be so immersed in virtual reality. lol


----------



## dirkpitt45

Mass effect 1 was sooo much better than 2 :/ They basically took all of the RPG stuff out of and packaged it into DLC for people to pay for. Was also more linear, controls were better, but combat was generic and boring. Playing on insanity was just tedious; overload, wait for squad to shoot down armour, finish off enemy, repeat. The severe lack of thermal rods compared to how many shots enemies took to die. If you didn't abuse invulnerability in 1, the combat system was much more rewarding. 
   
  I was SUPER excited for ME2, as ME1 is probably my favourite game of all time, but I was utterly disappointed in the second one after I finished it the first time. The story was still great, along with the characters, but it was just so much more linear and more of an action game than an RPG. I re-played it with all of the DLC, and have to say I enjoyed it much more, although if you buy the DLC you're pretty much doubling the cost of the game...


----------



## matthewh133

Still rocking the CS: Source. Been playing CS since back in 02. 10/10


----------



## mobbaddict

Red Dead Redemption: the best game i've played for a long while. The storytelling is much better than in the GTA franchise. I always felt it was the only major shortcoming of Rockstar games. Not that they usually have bad stories but they could be more ambitious sometimes (i'd love to play a GTA game with a scenario a la Heat).


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





mobbaddict said:


> Red Dead Redemption: the best game i've played for a long while. The storytelling is much better than in the GTA franchise. I always felt it was the only major shortcoming of Rockstar games. Not that they usually have bad stories but they could be more ambitious sometimes (i'd love to play a GTA game with a scenario a la Heat).


 

 Red Dead Redemption was great. Sadly it's one of those games though that, when you beat it, there's just nothing left to do. I pretty much don't purchase something unless it has a great multiplayer these days because of it.


----------



## mobbaddict

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Red Dead Redemption was great. Sadly it's one of those games though that, when you beat it, there's just nothing left to do. I pretty much don't purchase something unless it has a great multiplayer these days because of it.


 

 Well, personnally i regret that so many games tend to focus on multiplayer rather than a good solo mode these days. I spent something like 30 hours on Red Dead and it was a great experience, just like reading a good book. It's one of these games which gets you attached to the main character and the whole environment.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





mobbaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I agree completely. Great story and does a great job of involving you into it. Amazing game. The only problem to me is you pay $80 for a few days worth of game time and that's it.


----------



## mobbaddict

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> I agree completely. Great story and does a great job of involving you into it. Amazing game. The only problem to me is you pay $80 for a few days worth of game time and that's it.


 
   
  Oh yes i agree about the value for money in general. Games have always been overpriced anyway. I don't know about Australia but in Europe games are much cheaper online if you buy on ebay or on british websites. I never buy games in shops (i might make an exception for GT5 though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





mobbaddict said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I also buy online, games are very expensive in Australia too. Bran new games such as Black ops etc are usually around $100 USD.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I took a crack at Fallout: NV a couple of days ago, it seems pretty much identical to the last iteration, which kinda seems like a bad thing imho. I'd like to see a few differences here and there. Anyone play through the game and find anything fresh and new?


----------



## marvin

Nope, it's just Fallout 3 with a story more in line with Fallout 1/2. The main tweaks are combat system related, and the color filter seems to have changed from green to yellow.


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





highflyin9 said:


> I took a crack at Fallout: NV a couple of days ago, it seems pretty much identical to the last iteration, which kinda seems like a bad thing imho. I'd like to see a few differences here and there. Anyone play through the game and find anything fresh and new?


 


   
   
  Not too much difference except its much better game. It is not Fallout 4, but more like a different take on Fallout 3 by some of the original Fallout 1/2 cast. And it shows, characters and story is noticeably better, even squadmates feel like people instead just cannon fodder with no reaction to anything (though not the extent of other RPGs). They even have their unique quests. Only thing I miss from original Fallout 3 is the hopeless atmosphere, destroyed Washington and towns where people are desperately trying to survive. In New Vegas everything seems surprisingly fine. Place is mostly in ruins but they get by without problems other than the war.
   
  Also Radio is BORING in New Vegas. Songs are funny, but I cant believe I miss Three Dog as annoying as he sounded at the times! It was amusing to have him as your "conscience", him taking personal interest on you and commenting on your actions and even taking into account your Karma levels. Kinda like Vanishing Point radioguy. Mr. Newvegas does NOTHING of that! He does comment on some of the quests you have done, but only vaguely and you are barely even mentioned anywhere.


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Nope, it's just Fallout 3 with a story more in line with Fallout 1/2. The main tweaks are combat system related, and the color filter seems to have changed from green to yellow.


 


   
  And even the color filter is quite mellow. I didnt even notice it until someone mentioned about it. I have left it alone unlike original Fallout 3's odd green hue.


----------



## sanakaku

Waiting on Diablo III, been playing Titan Quest all on MAX settings oh so lovely.


----------



## Vikingatheart

Battlefield Bad Company 2. This game is so awesome, definitely 5/5. Its one of my favorite FPSs ever. (Nothing will beat 007 Nightfire )


----------



## Kirosia

Mario Galaxy - Basically an updated version of Mario 64. A bit repetitive at times, but fun overall. Takes way too long to begin a mission.
   
  New Mario Bros - If you're played the DS version, pretty much the same + multiplayer.
   
  Enslaved - Good characters and dialogue, best played in chunks since it can repetitive. (Combat and platforming don't change too much as you progress)


----------



## Khanate

Quote: 





maza said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  I feel the same. Also in fallout 3 it was actually a challenge for a while even on normal to get enough bullets and all. This time around, I've never been short on caps, i had most of my implants in by level 4.


----------



## Icy56

Battlefield Bad Company 2: 5/5 One of the BEST online fps games I have ever played. Actually its the only fps that i never get pissed off at or get tired of.
   
  Call of Duty Black Ops: 4.5/5 Its really fun, but still not as good as Bad Company 2. Way better than ModernCrapware 2.Cant seem to get the theatre mode working though. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## gooky

Playing Black Ops.  Really dumb AI, but they always get me because everything is so chaotic, and it's hard to spot enemies, and harder to shoot enemies.  I only tried the Modern Warfare 2 demo but the ironsight aim feels more accurate, I think?  Which is strange, because if it's cloak and dagger, you think everything would feel less like a set-piece battle.  But the worst part of the game is how it encourages you to shoot enemies who surrendered.  Which is illegal under the Geneva Conventions, but is disgusting no matter how you look at it.  I'm surprised more people don't have a problem with this.  I tried to e-mail Treyarch about it, but there is no contact information on their site.  Convenient.  I'm trading it in as soon as I beat the single-player.  6/10 for me.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





gooky said:


> Playing Black Ops.  Really dumb AI, but they always get me because everything is so chaotic, and it's hard to spot enemies, and harder to shoot enemies.  I only tried the Modern Warfare 2 demo but the ironsight aim feels more accurate, I think?  Which is strange, because if it's cloak and dagger, you think everything would feel less like a set-piece battle.  But the worst part of the game is how it encourages you to shoot enemies who surrendered.  Which is illegal under the Geneva Conventions, but is disgusting no matter how you look at it.  I'm surprised more people don't have a problem with this.  I tried to e-mail Treyarch about it, but there is no contact information on their site.  Convenient.  I'm trading it in as soon as I beat the single-player.  6/10 for me.


 

 It's a game, who cares? In Modern Warfare 2 there was a mission where you went undercover as a terrorist and literally walked through the airport massacring civilians. There are movies with much more graphic and content that is illegal, and they are much more realistic than a game.


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





gooky said:


> Playing Black Ops.  Really dumb AI, but they always get me because everything is so chaotic, and it's hard to spot enemies, and harder to shoot enemies.  I only tried the Modern Warfare 2 demo but the ironsight aim feels more accurate, I think?  Which is strange, because if it's cloak and dagger, you think everything would feel less like a set-piece battle.  But the worst part of the game is how it encourages you to shoot enemies who surrendered.  Which is illegal under the Geneva Conventions, but is disgusting no matter how you look at it.  I'm surprised more people don't have a problem with this.  I tried to e-mail Treyarch about it, but there is no contact information on their site.  Convenient.  I'm trading it in as soon as I beat the single-player.  6/10 for me.


 


   
  Dude, you are playing as a black ops! They supposedly do the DIRTY WORK for governements, away from the eyes of public and limitations of treaties. Also movies contain much more violent and morally wrong things than this, and making you feel disgusted (or anything really, perhaps even joy if there is a sick creep inside you) is exactly the point.


----------



## jmazur

Dead Rising 2 - I haven't played video games in years but when I heard about this game I ran out to the store and got it for my pc. If you like Zombies and GTA3 style mission heavy beat em ups you will LOVE this one. 10/10


----------



## sizwej

F1 2010
   
  Provides more realism over F1 championship edition, but still plenty of room for improvement. I really wish the cars were more vunerable to crash damage. Apart from that 8.5/10


----------



## sizwej

I nearly forgot Dirt 2.
   
  totally adictive game. it's taken a back seat for now to F1 2010, but not for long. One of the best games i've played in a while.


----------



## gooky

Quote: 





maza said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  If you masquerade as a terrorist, that's different; if it is a game where you are a bad guy, like GTA, I could go along with that as well.  If you just watching, that's different too.  But in a game where you are supposed to be a "hero" (which is used several times in the beginning of that mission,) it's a different context.  I can just imagine a little kid playing this, and thinking that's okay; they should realize the gravity of what they are telling the audience.  But I suppose it's a valid point about the nature of black ops; but the way it is so trivially handled is nonetheless, disconcerting.  I mean, if what you say is so true, what is the big deal about ethnic cleansing, and village massacres?  That's DIRTY WORK, does it make it okay?  Would you think that would be okay in a game?  A very thin line.  Black Ops it may be, but the way it's presented is immature.  Dude.
   
  And Matthew, how old are you?  If I posted something so long, it should be obvious who cares.  Me.


----------



## Dzjudz

Quote: 





gooky said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Isn't Black Ops 18+?


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





gooky said:


> If you masquerade as a terrorist, that's different; if it is a game where you are a bad guy, like GTA, I could go along with that as well.  If you just watching, that's different too.  But in a game where you are supposed to be a "hero" (which is used several times in the beginning of that mission,) it's a different context.  I can just imagine a little kid playing this, and thinking that's okay; they should realize the gravity of what they are telling the audience.  But I suppose it's a valid point about the nature of black ops; but the way it is so trivially handled is nonetheless, disconcerting.  I mean, if what you say is so true, what is the big deal about ethnic cleansing, and village massacres?  That's DIRTY WORK, does it make it okay?  Would you think that would be okay in a game?  A very thin line.  Black Ops it may be, but the way it's presented is immature.  Dude.
> 
> And Matthew, how old are you?  If I posted something so long, it should be obvious who cares.  Me.


 

 Figure of speech mate, I thought you would have realized.. my mistake. It's a parents duty to teach their kids right from wrong. If a parent can't do this then they shouldn't be having kids. It's called a "game" for a reason.


----------



## gooky

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Figure of speech mate, I thought you would have realized.. my mistake. It's a parents duty to teach their kids right from wrong. If a parent can't do this then they shouldn't be having kids. It's called a "game" for a reason.


 
   
  Just a play on words, my friend.  I understand that it's a game, and action is the element that brings in the cash.  But when I was a kid, I'd love to play something like this, and I'm sure kids today are no different.  Anyone who thinks there aren't any kids playing this have got to be kidding.  Psycho is called a "movie" for a reason, but man, that made an impression on me!  I just worry about the impression this game may have on others.  Thank god I only had those Contra guys to teach me right from wrong.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





gooky said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I played violent games and watched violent movies since I was extremely young and I was never impacted negatively growing up as a result. I was always taught right from wrong by my parents, and as such there has never been an issue. IMO it's the parents responsibility to place such restrictions on what their kids play/watch (if they see fit), not the gaming companies responsibility.


----------



## revolink24

League of Legends : 9.5/10
   
  Oh man. It's hard to believe that this game is free. I only just started this week, but it is sucking up my life even more than Starcraft II, at this point. So much pure fun to be had in this game. And the community isn't nearly as full of jerks as most DotA style games.


----------



## FuzzyD

Fallout 3 - 8/10 I'm way behind on this but still enjoying it.
  Pac Mac Championship Edition DX - 8/10 Eating 50 ghosts in a row is SO satisfying!
  Super Meat Boy 9/10 - I think I've reached the point where I can't really beat any more levels. Just too hard.
   
  I'm also pumped for the new Trials HD content coming out Wednesday.


----------



## tdockweiler

Bioshock 2 all over again. This is because I hated Fallout: New Vegas and immediately stopped playing after beating it.  I love part 3 though. I just needed something else to play.
   
  Bioshock 2 seemed a lot easier on hard the second time around.
   
  Sadly, I've had Mass Effect 2 sitting on my shelf since it was released. I really need to just force myself to play it already..


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> League of Legends : 9.5/10
> 
> Oh man. It's hard to believe that this game is free. I only just started this week, but it is sucking up my life even more than Starcraft II, at this point. So much pure fun to be had in this game. And the community isn't nearly as full of jerks as most DotA style games.


 


  Well, that changes when you get to the higher levels or ranked play. Sadly there are tons of depressing people there. Still, as long as you play the game with friends it can be a lot of fun indeed.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Bioshock 2 all over again. This is because I hated Fallout: New Vegas and immediately stopped playing after beating it.  I love part 3 though. I just needed something else to play.
> 
> Bioshock 2 seemed a lot easier on hard the second time around.
> 
> Sadly, I've had Mass Effect 2 sitting on my shelf since it was released. I really need to just force myself to play it already..


 

 I'm also in the middle of Bioshock 2. My stupid X360 keeps reverting back to its manufacturing date and screwing up my saves, so now I have to play a particular level all over again. Whenever that happens, I let the game sit a while so when I replay it up to the point where my save got screwed, up it'll feel kind of fresh instead of a chore of repeating what I just did.
   
  I'm still not finished with ME2, and while it's fun, it feels a bit formulaic by now with the missions and quests. I want these RPG developers to really surprise me, like what if I'm done with a mission and I get back on the Normandy just to realize it's been taken over by a pirate group and the people I care about on the ship are now held captive? What if while sleeping in my captain's quarters, suddenly there's an explosion in one of the corridors and the ship is in alert mode with the alarms going off, people panicking, and you have to find out what's going on? What if a deadly unknown alien creature who could shapeshift got onboard, and now it's turned Normandy into its hunting ground? See, unexpected things like that happening among the main mission can be totally expected and a lot of fun, especially if they are tied into the main story, such as these unexpected events leading to a cold trail that you otherwise wouldn't have been able to chase down.
   
  I actually interviewed for a job with Bioware as a writer years ago, but the project was for what is now known as Dragon Age, and I didn't feel like working on a fantasy project--I wanted to do a sci-fi game. If it had been for Mass Effect, I'd have totally gunned for that job hardcore. In the end I realized writing branching dialogues isn't nearly as fun as playing them as a gamer, or simply writing fiction. There's a lot to consider and juggle, because you have to make sure the experience is entertaining and satisfying no matter which branch the player takes, and that often can lead to overly contrived writing, which we're all familiar with--it's one of the side-effects of creating a game that's actually playable, as opposed to just satisfying the writer's itch to tell a good story.
   
  BTW, this is what my female Shepard looks like:

   
  I always try to make customizable female characters as attractive as possible. If a game's character customization system fails to allow me to create a hot female character that's genuinely attractive, then that system is a failure IMO.
   
  I finished Alan Wake recently and the gameplay mechanics was fun, as well as the spooky atmosphere, but the writing was pretty cheesy and pretentious. If that story was made into a film, movie critics would tear it apart.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haha


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> > *I always try to make customizable female characters as attractive as possible. If a game's character customization system fails to allow me to create a hot female character that's genuinely attractive, then that system is a failure IMO.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It's amazingly true. Look at some of the female creations from stock Oblivion. Eeek.


----------



## Landis

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 ...There were female characters in Oblivion?


----------



## Landis

DC Universe Online Beta (PS3) - 8/10 - Holy crap. Usually there's a law of media where if the trailer looks awesome, the finished product must be awful-- this punches that law in the face. In all fairness, the beginning area/tutorial of the game is boring as a walrus sandwich, but once past that, I had a good two hours of fun just doing your boring RPG fetch quests, but in the most awesome way possible. First, Metropolis is absolutely massive, I flew far up into the air (the game didn't invisible-wall me, but I'm assuming there's a point that it will) and christ, it's a big damn city. This is definitely for those folks who wanted to be superheroes when they were kids, because the sandbox roaming while flying around the city, using your powers to pick up enemies into the sky, punch them in the face several times and then smash them into the ground is taking the destructive fun factor from Grand Theft Auto and multiplies it beyond my wildest dreams.
   
  The character customization is packed full of options, quite in depth and some of the hair style name references gave me a good laugh. Once out of the incredibly boring tutorial area, you're thrown into your standard MMO fetch quests, but the fun factor of the game's physics really save that from being as boring as it sounds. A few issues I have with this game: latency isn't great, but definitely not bad for a game that just opened beta a couple of days ago, graphics aren't spectacular, but by far the worst issue is the menu... For something that you have to visit so frequently (area map, quest log, inventory, options, etc.) it's slow, bland and hard to navigate.
   
  There's a very likely chance that the novelty of the fun factor will wear off and we'll see how the game stands on its own, but for now, I'm plenty happy to explore the powers you're given and can develop and I'd highly recommend it to anyone who has Playstation Plus.


----------



## NigForce

*Forza 3*
  Alright, this game is fantastic. You have great control of how you want the car to drive and there is a huge variety of cars to choose from. My xbox is flashed so I get free games. Having this game for free makes it that much better. Difficulty is nicely balanced as well. The texture for some of the background imagery could be better on a couple of courses.
*9/10*
   
*Call of Duty: Black Ops*
  I have to break this up into two different scores, first I will talk about the story and then the multiplayer.
Story - Great flow, good graphics, and fun. I enjoyed the story thoroughly compared to the other stories in the Call of Duty series. This wasn't just random people, you stuck with one guy and learned his story. Just like always though the difficulty is whacked and playing on normal is to easy, but on the next level up it is just annoyingly hard.
*8.5/10*
   
   
Multiplayer - I hate it. I try to enjoy it, but there is just so much that I dislike about this game online. First, the sniper rifles are terrible, aiming in general is terrible. Every assault rifle is very over powered and is a lot easier to use over a long distance because it has no sway when aiming. The sniper rifles on the other hand are made terrible so they could prevent quick scoping. The sway is just rediculous now and just to solve something that wasn't really a huge problem. What they didn't change was the spawning, just as bad as all the rest. I could go on for a lot longer, but frankly I don't care.
*2/10*


----------



## oqvist

NigForce buy your games and support the developers! Don´t go here bragging on how you pirate software and how great it´s you don´t have to pay for your great games???


----------



## grape ape

I bought Nier on a whim based on some people that made some goood arguments against it's panning. I'm about 3/4 through and it's a damn good game with a great story if you like sad tales. It's a little sparse, few enemy varieties, mediocre graphics and rather simple combat but it's still pretty fun action/adventure RPG. Most of the musical score is also exceptional. I recommend it.


----------



## FallenAngel

Started playing Medal of Honor, it's just way too easy.


----------



## taiyoyuden

PERHAPS, you should try some,
   
  STARCRAFT 2 - 10/10


----------



## FallenAngel

I finished StarCraft2 months ago, was quite very easy and a very short game as well, but awesome cinematics.


----------



## NigForce

I didn't mean to brag, if I like the game then I do go out an buy it.
  Quote: 





oqvist said:


> NigForce buy your games and support the developers! Don´t go here bragging on how you pirate software and how great it´s you don´t have to pay for your great games???


----------



## Vikingatheart

My friend recently bought me Halo Reach. I have pretty much been stuck on Battlefield Bad Comp. 2 since it came out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Reach is actually pretty fun. I wasn't liking it during the beta, but the fully polished game is good. I do miss a lot of aspects from Halo 3 online multiplayer, but I guess its a bit refreshing to play a new style. All in all I would give it a 8/10.


----------



## taiyoyuden

Quote: 





fallenangel said:


> I finished StarCraft2 months ago, was quite very easy and a very short game as well, but awesome cinematics.


 


  Multiplayer, = =


----------



## KevDo

Battlefield Bad Company 2: Vietnam. - 7/10
   
  Still prefer BC2 over Vietnam to be honest. I find Vietnam to be slightly "thicker" in feel than BC2 and so don't require quite as much finesse and precision. It's almost more CoD-like and doesn't seem to be quite what it should have been. Maps can be difficult to win a Rush round with to the point where it's near impossible once the defenders have a stronghold. I can see it getting about 15-25% of my playtime where-as BC2 will still get the majority.


----------



## luckybaer

Call of Duty:  Black Ops for PC.
   
  Multi-Player:  9.5/10 (I had no problems, while I heard others had big issues initially.)
  Campaign:  N/A (I haven't played the campaign enough)
  vs. Bots:  9.0/10 (I wish I could set up a sequence of maps)
   
  I love playing vs. Bots!  It is a fun way to see which class build works best for you, and it is a quick way to get all the weapons and try out the perks.


----------



## Satellite_6

I replayed Metroid Prime 3 for the Wii, it was really fun. 9/10
  I've also been playing Uncharted 2 for the PS3. Also a 9/10 I think.
   
  I'm getting Need For Speed Hot Pursuit for christmas. . . I've been waiting for a sequel to the orignals for years!!


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





satellite_6 said:


> I replayed Metroid Prime 3 for the Wii, it was really fun. 9/10
> I've also been playing Uncharted 2 for the PS3. Also a 9/10 I think.
> 
> I'm getting Need For Speed Hot Pursuit for christmas. . . I've been waiting for a sequel to the orignals for years!!


 
  need for speed hot pursuit? isn't that game at least half a decade old?


----------



## Satellite_6

Quote: 





buffalowings said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  It's about a month old!!!!! NEW VERSION.
   
http://ps3.ign.com/objects/001/001320.html


----------



## lasraik

Infamous on PS3 8/10   Really like this game, it's a cross between a super hero game and GTA.  Lots of fun


----------



## yifu

Just cause 2 10 out of 10 (much better than GTA4). Starcraft 2 10 out of 10, the best RTS game ever.


----------



## Planar_head

Mirror's Edge

8/10

Too much console port, not enough story. I want a Mirror's Edge 2, there's a ton of material to work with in the story.


----------



## kidcharlemagne

Star Ocean: the Last Hope Int. (PS3)- 8/10 Corny, corny story. Im fine with that though. Wasnt expecting much after SO3, but IMO its story is better than SO3's. Still the same old battle system that I love. Bacchus kinda reminds me of Bowman from SO2 - SPAM
   
  Bad Company 2 Vietnam (PC)- 6/10...Was fun for a few days, went back to normal BC2. Rush is just lol, most of the servers I see are on Conquest now


----------



## Landis

*Majin and the Forsaken Kingdom* - *8/10 (PS3)* - Everything about this game makes me happy to have bought it. First, it's cheap as all hell for a new release title, the MSRP is $40 and Amazon had it on sale on Black Friday for $20, there's interesting stealth aspects to the game that actually work pretty well, the puzzles are pretty easy but may have that initial "What is going on here" effect, the art design is fun (reminds me of the Sands of Time series or Beyond Good and Evil) and the story is decent, light hearted and easy to follow.
   
  Highly recommended to the fans of adventure/puzzle games.


----------



## joomongj

Quote: 





planar_head said:


> Mirror's Edge
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Too much console port, not enough story. I want a Mirror's Edge 2, there's a ton of material to work with in the story.


 

 So do I. I thought the game was great w/ the exception of being too short. The score was terrific and worth giving a listen.


----------



## Planar_head

I'm playing through Mass Effect for the first time. It's really hard to stop playing.

I'm finding it much more challenging than ME2, even on normal. The side missions are crazy. I'm hoping that ME3 combines the best of ME and ME2 to make it a really fantastic game.

10/10 (not given lightly)


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





lasraik said:


> Infamous on PS3 8/10   Really like this game, it's a cross between a super hero game and GTA.  Lots of fun


 
  1+ 
   
  Got off Halo Reach to play Halo 3 and loved it all the same.


----------



## Vikingatheart

FIFA 11 (9/10)
   
  This is definitely the most polished football game that I have played, but I can't give it a perfect score because some of the calls I get are AWFUL! I mean down right, terrible! But the new features are fantastic!


----------



## Roger Strummer

Enslaved: 8/10 - The gameplay is nothing particularly good, it is far too easy and somewhat repetitive, in that aspect I would rate it 6/10 (maybe 7), although it is not bad enough to ruin the game at least. But the story, graphics and the world that the game creates are very good, and add to that some pretty funny details and great voice acting, overall it is a game that deserves to be played at least once. I see it in the same line of games like Heavy Rain and Alan Wake (and personally I think Bioshock also) where gameplay is just a necessity to enjoy a good story.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I generally am not a gamer.  But my nephew asked me to put Angry Birds on my iPad, so I did.
   
  What an addictive game!  I've cleared a lot of it and will keep going until I get through everything.
   
  Angry Birds has been added to what I do like, including Tetris, Mah Jongg and Solitare.


----------



## luckybaer

Some games on the ol' iPod:
   
  Angry Birds - 9.5/10
  Real Racing 2 - 8.0/10
  Fruit Ninja - 9.0/10


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Just picked up Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood for the 360. Pretty awesome so far with a number of side missions to work on to keep things going and like the rest of the series, the graphics are fantastic. I would say 9/10.


----------



## Landis

On the note of iOS games, I've only played Angry Birds, Peggle, Plants vs. Zombies and Bookworm
   
  Bookworm is fun for the vocabulary lover, Peggle is better played on the computer or Xbox/PS3, I'm pretty sure Plants vs. Zombies was the reason the iPad was invented, but Angry Birds does indeed take the cake... And by cake, I mean a cake made of nicotine and icing of heroin.


----------



## dangyoo

i jumped on the steam sale bandwagon and bought a game a day, almost. been playing crysis, and so far it's a-okay. a bit repetitive, storyline isn't all that intriguing... yet.
   
  on android, i've been playing angry birds holiday edition.
   
  it's free... but ads. honestly can't complain though.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Could the sound of police siren in _Need For Speed : Hot Pursuit_ be turned off ?


----------



## g_hause

GT5 - Fail. Same old tracks. Earn ducats = win easily.  Good game if you are a car collection fetishist. 
   
  F1 2010 - 10/10 This is what racing games are supposed to be. Learn the track. Maybe earn a podium if your hands aren't to sweaty to work the controller by the end of the race.


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *g_hause* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *GT5 - Fail. Same old tracks. Earn ducats = win easily.  Good game if you are a car collection fetishist. *


 
  1+


----------



## bleho

NBA 2K11 - Awesome, Jordan on the lakers = amazing 9/10
  The Sly Collection - Happy this came out as I missed it on ps2, hopefully a sequal comes out 8.5/10


----------



## desktophifi

I was looking forward to have Fallout vegas, and its awesome! it does have a nice story, nice graphics...more weapons.
  I give it a 10


----------



## Confispect

Aw I want to play this as well...


----------



## dscythe

Playing through Metro 2033 at the moment. It's like a linear S.T.A.L.K.E.R but with better graphics, god I love it, 8/10.


----------



## classakg

Quote: 





dscythe said:


> Playing through Metro 2033 at the moment. It's like a linear S.T.A.L.K.E.R but with better graphics, god I love it, 8/10.


 
   
  My friend just recommended it to me, and i have been curious about it. 
   
  I played stalker before, but didnt liked it.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





classakg said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I hated Stalker too. For all the hype, it was such a disappointment. It played like a game that hasn't even hit Beta stage yet.
   
  I still have to finish a bunch of other games before I could get to Metro 2033, but get to it I will.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Bayonetta
  7/10
  It's fun but playing it when tired is like smashing your eyes in a door. also its very very very dirty, 80% of the time you're playing it the door should be locked so no one busts in and see's what your looking at hahahaha.


----------



## woof37

Quote: 





classakg said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for that blurb...I have been on the fence about Metro 2033 for quite a while.  I will pick it up.


----------



## Roger Strummer

Red Dead Redemption: 10/10 - I can't believed I had been missing on this awesome game until now. I thought it would be GTA with horses, so not being a fan of GTA I avoided it until now. But the game is perfectly executed, the graphics are awesome, the music is great, the story is great, game play is great, side quests are fun, even the multiplayer is very very good. Heck just riding and seeing the beautiful world is fun, and even hunting is very well implemented. I think this is a must play for everybody, there are lots of fun things, it was a hugely pleasant surprise for me. One of the few thing I would change is to get rid of the casual and normal targeting system, they simplify the game way too much, expert makes it far more interesting and even challenging.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





roger strummer said:


> Red Dead Redemption: 10/10 - I can't believed I had been missing on this awesome game until now. I thought it would be GTA with horses, so not being a fan of GTA I avoided it until now. But the game is perfectly executed, the graphics are awesome, the music is great, the story is great, game play is great, side quests are fun, even the multiplayer is very very good. Heck just riding and seeing the beautiful world is fun, and even hunting is very well implemented. I think this is a must play for everybody, there are lots of fun things, it was a hugely pleasant surprise for me. One of the few thing I would change is to get rid of the casual and normal targeting system, they simplify the game way too much, expert makes it far more interesting and even challenging.


 

 Excellent game. The story line was incredible IMO. Very beautiful scenery too.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





roger strummer said:


> Red Dead Redemption: 10/10 - I can't believed I had been missing on this awesome game until now. I thought it would be GTA with horses, so not being a fan of GTA I avoided it until now. But the game is perfectly executed, the graphics are awesome, the music is great, the story is great, game play is great, side quests are fun, even the multiplayer is very very good. Heck just riding and seeing the beautiful world is fun, and even hunting is very well implemented. I think this is a must play for everybody, there are lots of fun things, it was a hugely pleasant surprise for me. One of the few thing I would change is to get rid of the casual and normal targeting system, they simplify the game way too much, expert makes it far more interesting and even challenging.


 


  LOL are you telling people to get rid of the easy difficulty? If you don't like it, don't play at it. Jeez. 
   
  I hate missing out great titles because I don't own a console. And if I did, I would need both to play them all. Currently waiting for FFXIII:VS, if just to oogle at the prettiness.


----------



## Roger Strummer

Quote: 





blisse said:


> LOL are you telling people to get rid of the easy difficulty? If you don't like it, don't play at it. Jeez.


 
   
  It is not a difficulty that affects the whole game (like say the difficulty in Halo, Call of Duty or sports games). It just affects the aiming system, and makes it so so that in normal/casual you auto aim with the press of a button (slightly less automatic in normal). And add to that, that no matter the aiming mode you have another aiming assist that slows time and lets you shoot multiple times, so I don't say it to be a prick or anything, its just that I think that the normal/casual difficulties take out depth of the game (which is already not particularly difficult), that's why I say that there should only be the "expert" aiming mode (that mode is just a standard aiming mode for pretty much any game) which also has slight auto aim help just like pretty much any console shooter. Its not a deal breaker for the game or anything like that (since as you can say I can just switch it, and you can play multiplayer that has exclusively the "expert" mode), but just my thought that it is a better game with that mode instead of the other two


----------



## Emile

Call of Duty: Black Ops
   
  7.5/10 - Like MW2 better, but this is still very addictive.


----------



## Confispect

^ Agreed.


----------



## matthewh133

I honestly don't get the whole COD thing. I mean sure, it's a brilliantly designed game, but after I buy each new version I get bored and stop playing within a couple weeks..


----------



## Confispect

You must have not been online


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





confispect said:


> You must have not been online


 


  No, it gets very old to pay $60 every year for the exact same game with different maps and guns.


----------



## Confispect

^ To each is own, theirs always others....Halo.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





logwed said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 This. All I played was online. I spent months on COD 4, but since, nothing from the COD franchise has kept my interest.


----------



## Confispect

^ Gotcha....tried any of the Halo series???


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





confispect said:


> ^ Gotcha....tried any of the Halo series???


 

 Yup, not a fan. Only FPS I have really stuck with is the counter strike series. Been on that every now and then for about 7 years.


----------



## Confispect

Interesting you don't like COD nor Halo. Bad Company was pretty good I don't know if you've ever played it but the dialog/sound effects were certainly entertaining


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





confispect said:


> Interesting you don't like COD nor Halo. Bad Company was pretty good I don't know if you've ever played it but the dialog/sound effects were certainly entertaining


 

 Not a fan of Bad Company either. Don't get me wrong, I "like" COD multiplayer, it's just I get bored of it rather quickly.


----------



## dscythe

Halo kind of falls into the same boat, I mean don't get me wrong i loved halo 1, 2, and 3, but after the crap that was ODST, Reach struggled to keep the series afloat.


----------



## Confispect

Agreed^ ODST and REACH can go back to wherever they came from. The Campaign on 2 was epic, the multilayer on 3 was epic. If they could combine the two...


----------



## Roger Strummer

Quote: 





confispect said:


> Agreed^ ODST and REACH can go back to wherever they came from. The Campaign on 2 was epic, the multilayer on 3 was epic. If they could combine the two...


 


  Funny how people can differ so much, I thought 2's campaign is the worst and 3's multiplayer was awful, and Reach has the best multiplayer (although not without its frustrating faults) with great campaign.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





dscythe said:


> Halo kind of falls into the same boat, I mean don't get me wrong i loved halo 1, 2, and 3, but after the crap that was ODST, Reach struggled to keep the series afloat.


 

 My brother is a big Halo fan he feels the same way.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





roger strummer said:


> Funny how people can differ so much, I thought 2's campaign is the worst and 3's multiplayer was awful, and Reach has the best multiplayer (although not without its frustrating faults) with great campaign.


 


  I actually thought that Reach was pretty sweet, and H3 had a great campaign with bad multiplayer, too. I liked ODST, but it was soooo sad and lonely.


----------



## kingtz

Playing Zenonia 1 and Zenonia 2 on my smartphone (Samsung Captivate), and absolutely loving these games.
   
  Keeping in mind that these are games for phones, I give them each 9/10.


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





logwed said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Different strokes for different folks I guess, the campaign -halo3- was nice but short and the multiplayer was superb. 2 campaign had a plot and a ending I always felt 3 was jumbled together off of old ideas. Reach is fine the multiplayer just tries to hard, Halo 3 is the stripped down better version and it came before it


----------



## WhiteCrow

Just got Little Big Planet 2 last night LOVE IT 8/10 its more of the same but the creation is great and the levels and story are fun and hilarious.


----------



## FallenAngel

BioShock 2 - pretty fun so far, a similar feel to the first BioShock and leaves you close to where you left off.  Fun game, great story, highly recommended.


----------



## Just Some Guy

It's probably been mentioned already (this is a long thread with lots of posts, and so little time to go through them all) but I've recently hit 500 hours in Left 4 Dead 2.
   
  There was all the controversy when it came out, but I think once everyone started playing it, they saw how much better it was than the first Left 4 Dead. Melee weapons, new guns and bombs, the alternate ammo and defib packs... Good stuff overall.
   
  Even though it's been more than a year since it came out, I find myself playing it at least once a week, more if I have time off. There are days when I spent hours on end, going from one campaign to the next. I've met some really good players (better than me by far), as well as a lot of terrible players (both just not very god and those that are messing around for laughs, like greifers). It's always slightly different with people you've never played with before.
   
  Sadly, the long term is kind of limited. Even with use-made maps, most people will only stick to the official maps, and after a few weeks, you start to see the same ones over and over. There have been times when I would join a game in progress, only to find it was the same campaign I just finished. Joining another one brought me back to it again!
   
  For the amount of money it was, and the amount of time I have gotten out of it, as well as the hard-to-quantify aspect of how fun it was... I'd say it was a very good purchase, one that has lasted this long on my computer and still gets played.
   
  If I had to give it a score, I'd say *8 out of 10*. It would be higher, but after this long, it's starting to show its weak points.


----------



## Confispect

I never was into it I should try I saw some guys playing it at the college I frequent it looked fun. And of course they were all into it.


----------



## Roger Strummer

I just played the Crysis 2 demo in the 360 for a while, and I've gotta say that I haven't liked it so far. All this comments are based on playing the demo for a couple hours, so hopefully I'll change them for the final game. The graphics seem technically awesome, but the art direction seems on the weaker side. The controls weren't particularly good, not Killzone 2 bad, but a far cry from Halo and CoD (which IMO in consoles have the best controls), they are sometimes too responsive and sometimes not responsive enough, which makes them unpredictable which sucks for a FPS. Having all the nanosuit abilities is interesting, hopefully it won't lead too much into camping or annoying gameplay (which so far doesn't seem the case, but right now all the ones we are playing are noobs in the game). The sound of the guns is very weak IMO, they don't have the punch they need, and overall the gun feeling isn't that good. But the worst part that drove me kind of insane was the sound, at least my first impression is that it just plain sucks. That is mainly because your own footsteps sound too freaking loud, but that is coupled that your footsteps' sound doesn't always  come from the same place, which often made me turn around thinking someone was chasing me (which is always the case in Reach), meanwhile I never heard the footsteps of anyone who assassinated me.
   
  So far I've been pretty disappointed, but I'll play some more and hopefully the final release will change my mind of all the weaknesses I perceived.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Halo CE: On my Xbox 360 and PC. 7/10 but a 10/10 when it first came out.
  Halo 3: On my Xbox 360 (duh) 9.5/10... The online experience has dwindled lately... Still kicks the pants off of Reach.
  Minecraft: 10/10. Flat out. Best game of all time possibly. I think it would be pretty cool to have a console port for Multiplayer. Simplify server issues. Maybe a XBLA game.
  Peggle: On my iPod Touch. 8/10 Nothing kills the boredom like Peggle.


----------



## NavesRegge

*Castlevania: Symphony of the Night: 9/10 *Wonderful game, though it's pretty hard. I often have trouble finding my way around and when I do find a new place it's really difficult. I'm somewhere past the third or fourth time you meet Maria (around Castle Keep, I think). I'm currently stuck as to where to go.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> Minecraft: 1/10. Flat out. Best game of all time possibly. I think it would be pretty cool to have a console port for Multiplayer. Simplify server issues. Maybe a XBLA game.


 


  fixed, WHATS FUN ABOUT MINECRAFT!!!!!!!!!!!*I have a 32 blocks 45 long and 15 wide sand castle with a flaming top thats about 30 high* It's addicting but jesus, you sit down for a little bit then the next time you look at the clock 7 hours pass hahah.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It's engrossing. It's enthralling. It's simple. It's not a very serious game. You can do whatever you want. Why do people like GTA? Or even WOW? It's a glimpse into another world.


----------



## WhiteCrow

No one gets sarcasm.... did you catch that I have a sand castle, I also have a strip mine, a garden and am making a roller coaster.


----------



## Mdraluck23

I confess, I was a bit confused... Sarcasm needs its own font. I just do things aimlessly, restart worlds frequently, etc. I enjoy messing with TNT and eggs at the moment.


----------



## WhiteCrow

I think some twirly troll letters would be good.


----------



## Mdraluck23

That too. I think that it's sad a sarcastic comment teeeennnnnds to be draaaawn out like thiiiiis to emphasize. The internet really does need standard contextual fonts. Times New Roman for a troll maybe? Comic Sans for sarcasm? Wingdings for eight year olds?


----------



## Audio-Omega

_Need for Speed : Hot Pursuit - _8/10
   
  I'm not good at driving games so I'm not going to progress any further.


----------



## joomongj

Dead Space 2 [single] - 9.2/10. 7 hours and 30 mins in at chapter 10. This sequel is better than its predecessor in almost every way imaginable. I don't find the game scary at all due to having played Amnesia before. Boss fights are some of the crown jewels of this game.


----------



## 3602

SuperTuxKart on Ubuntu Perfect Ten (10.10). It is the newest version, obtained by adding a PPA. The version in Central is a slightly older version with different interfaces.
  Never played a game that actually includes some form of physics (except, well, Angry Birds). Keep in mind that the best game I've ever played is Red Alert. Two. The best FPS (probably the only) I've played is Serious Sam: Second Encounter. This one ran on a 945GM and combines random bloodiness with plain what-the-bleep fun (you have a headless guy screaming).
  8/10 for "game", 9/10 for what it is.
  Understanding that this is a clone of the Mario Kart, I am evaluating this on a stadard that is somewhat established on Mario Kart (Wii).
  Lacks: Different vehicle profiles. All karts in Tux are (AFAIK) the same. In Mario Kart there are different handling and speeds. Loses 1 point.
  Lacks: More power-ups (or power-downs). Personal thing (would be nice to have some homing stuff, but the cake is already somewhat homing, so). Loses 0.5 points.
  Lacks: Slightly better graphics. Maybe a bit more details and please draw some bloom. But already better than the one in Central. Loses 0.5 points.
  The whole "for what it is" is the potential factor, because I've seen vDrift (that draws bloom, filters anisotropy hence cannot run on my low-power computer).
  But the game is free and open-source. So I should probably shut up.


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> Halo CE: On my Xbox 360 and PC. 7/10 but a 10/10 when it first came out.
> Halo 3: On my Xbox 360 (duh) 9.5/10... The online experience has dwindled lately... Still kicks the pants off of Reach.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## craiglester

Still playing GT5 here.. have been since thanksgiving... I'd rate it a solid 9.6 for longevity...
   
  I still have LBP (the first one) in its shrinkwrap for when i finish GT5, and NBA Jam and Uncharted 2, so i should be set for a while...


----------



## Kirosia

Dead Space 2 - Enjoyable at first due to scares, but then the game just locks you large rooms and sends waves of enemies at you. It gets repetitive.


----------



## WhiteCrow

TF2 10/10 seriously, why is it so fun......


----------



## buffalowings

hot shots gold: 10/10, golfing with a crapload of cute added in


----------



## dscythe

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> TF2 10/10 seriously, why is it so fun......


 


  Just bought that yesterday actually, I'd be playing right now but the 4gb of patches with limited bandwidth is killing me.


----------



## WhiteCrow

I feel ya man............


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Dragon Age Origins ... 6/10, maybe itll get better . i just cant seem to got hooked.
   
  Elder Scrolls: Oblivion ........ i have absolutely no idea why did i wait sooooooo long to try this game. 9/10!


----------



## WhiteCrow

oblivian was fun...untill you realize its nothing, litterly the entire game is built on a paper thin story and could totaly happen with out you being there.


----------



## sari0n

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Dragon Age Origins ... 6/10, maybe itll get better . i just cant seem to got hooked.
> 
> Elder Scrolls: Oblivion ........ i have absolutely no idea why did i wait sooooooo long to try this game. 9/10!


 

  
  I played Morrowind a lot more than Oblivion because until recently none of my systems could run Oblivion.  Both are great games if that sandbox style is for you, I absolutely loved it.  As for the storyline, I didn't think it was too bad.  NPC interactions could definitely be better, you often feel like you're a god in a world of retards, but it's still a great feeling xD
  I played Dragon Age too, starting out as a mage I thought the first hour was awesome.  For some reason I really enjoyed the setting in the tower and stuff.  But unfortunately as soon as you get out the story turns rather generic... so I wouldn't rate it quite as high.  I also got stuck very fast...
   
  I've been playing SC2 which I just got last week.  I suppose it's nice, I can definitely see what Blizzard was going for.  You definitely use more units and buildings which is cool, I know in SC1 90% of my TvP games I didn't make a single barracks unit and often times no starport units either (if the game doesn't go late-game).
  Unfortunately, I don't know if it's just because I'm playing at a very low level (only gold as of now), but I do sort of see a lack of "micro".  Terran seems to pretty much be able to attack-move into the other guy's base now, throw in a few pdd's or emp's and the rest is just macro.  I really miss the siege and mines and stuff.  I also haven't seen any heavily skill based builds, like reavers, 2 fact vults, fake doubles, or even mutas.  I don't think it's even possible to win outright with something like 3 hatch mutas against someone of similar skill with amazing muta micro.  Static defenses also suck (not sure if this is good or bad), the days when you would be safe from an early push with just 3-4 sunkens and some zerglings seems to be over and expos with even 5+ cannons are sitting ducks.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I hold my self from ordering SC2 and instead put a pre order for diablo III (seems like is never gonna come out) thing is i cant play SC online as much as i wanted to, does it still worth if i only play the campaign? 
  I got disappointed when i hear they will be splitting the 3 campaigns in 3 different releases, seemed quite  a greedy move imo.
   
  and as for Oblivion,  im still playing it, dragon age, not so much. but i will finish it.
   
  before these two, i played and beated Fable in about 9 days, playing only nights after work. it had certain something, it felt kind of narrow story wise, no matter if you were good or bad the game alway went its way, only thing that changed was weapons and your look... and maybe who was or wasnt still alive. but it still felt awesome, my first one of the genre after diablo II years ago.


----------



## sari0n

If you play offline only, you're missing out on a huge part of the game.  There are some torrents/downloads available that allow you to play the SC2 campaign offline, maybe you even could do that with a guest pass.  I won't comment about the ethics but honestly I don't think blizzard would care at all.  Getting SC2 for the campaign only feels like playing a MMORPG on an offline server to do some of the quests on your own...
  The campaign was pretty good though, it's more than just some levels like in SC1.


----------



## Roger Strummer

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> I've been playing SC2 which I just got last week.  I suppose it's nice, I can definitely see what Blizzard was going for.  You definitely use more units and buildings which is cool, I know in SC1 90% of my TvP games I didn't make a single barracks unit and often times no starport units either (if the game doesn't go late-game).
> Unfortunately, I don't know if it's just because I'm playing at a very low level (only gold as of now), but I do sort of see a lack of "micro".  Terran seems to pretty much be able to attack-move into the other guy's base now, throw in a few pdd's or emp's and the rest is just macro.  I really miss the siege and mines and stuff.  I also haven't seen any heavily skill based builds, like reavers, 2 fact vults, fake doubles, or even mutas.  I don't think it's even possible to win outright with something like 3 hatch mutas against someone of similar skill with amazing muta micro.  Static defenses also suck (not sure if this is good or bad), the days when you would be safe from an early push with just 3-4 sunkens and some zerglings seems to be over and expos with even 5+ cannons are sitting ducks.


 


  There is definitely a lot more micro involved the further you go up in the leagues. Heck, you cannot be a good Brotoss withouth at least decent micro (those force fields can be game changers if used correctly), and there are quite a few more skill based builds that happen in plat and diamond (at least IME). For example its rare to see good use of infestors because its not that easy to use them good, but are also one of those units that can give you huge advantages with good micro. But I agree, mutas are not game ending units in SC2, but you can also transition pretty nicely from them after harassing.
   
  I think its nice that static defenses aren't that good (although never underestimate having a photon cannon to fall back to give you a little edge in a battle), it makes the game more dynamic IMO.


----------



## Roger Strummer

Technically it isn't a game, but the Duty Calls parody of Call of Duty (and similar) games is just plain awesome. It was released as publicity for Bulletstorm, and it definitely got the game in my radar. I think you can download it freely, or personally I would recommend watch the TotalBiscuit What video of it here:
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbTtsezso4Q&feature=feedu


----------



## kyleximqw

Homeless said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now I'm playing X-men Legends rise of apocalypse on xbox...I enjoy just fine. I really liked the first x-men legends and so far this one holds up to that one. The cinema cut scenes are awesome...I'm only about an hour into the game but i'd give it an *8/10* so far...
> 
> ...






Thanks for your sharing! I understand this part, It helps me out of the problem, It's comprehensive.


----------



## logwed

I just got Minecraft. Good god, i can't stop myself. It's crazy.
   
  10/10 for addictiveness, so compelling (somehow).


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





logwed said:


> I just got Minecraft. Good god, i can't stop myself. It's crazy.
> 
> 10/10 for addictiveness, so compelling (somehow).


 

  
  Ah, many hours I have wasted on it. Well, not wasted since I enjoyed that time.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Quote: 





logwed said:


> I just got Minecraft. Good god, i can't stop myself. It's crazy.
> 
> 10/10 for addictiveness, so compelling (somehow).


 


  It's truly remarkable.


----------



## Roger Strummer

After I watched the Duty Calls parody thing, I decided to give the BulletStorm demo a chance on the 360, and it actually looks pretty interesting. The whole engine (aiming, movement feeling, etc.) doesn't seem to be as good as either CoD or Halo, but it didn't seem to break the game, at least for the demo. And the whole killing with skills actually looks very very interesting, since there seems to be a lot of ways to kill enemies, and added to that the arcade style point system that rewards you for cool kills, it could make for a very very good game. I might pick it up for the PC once it is released (or at least try the demo in the PC to see if the controls are better there).


----------



## Mdraluck23

For those who still don't fully understand Minecraft:


----------



## Roger Strummer

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> For those who still don't fully understand Minecraft:


 


  Alright, after all this time I think you are the one that has convinced me to try minecraft... I might have to blame you for the time lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





roger strummer said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You're screwed, bud.


----------



## Roger Strummer

Quote: 





logwed said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Since that is on top to my current addictions to Halo Reach, Red Dead Redemption and SC2 (watching and playing it), you are definitely correct.


----------



## logwed

Quote: 





roger strummer said:


> Since that is on top to my current addictions to Halo Reach, Red Dead Redemption and SC2 (watching and playing it), you are definitely correct.


 

  
  Ooooh, SC2!!! What league are you in?


----------



## Mdraluck23

I try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  That same guy is a VERY tough critic, he didn't even like Halo 3!


----------



## Roger Strummer

Quote: 





logwed said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Haven't played ladder 1v1 in my own account (that is in Latin America) for a long while, just team games, so technically I'm not in any league, but my level in the european server my level is probably plat (or maybe with some luck low level diamond, although I doubt it since I haven't been practicing that much), I know since I've been playing custom games with a friends account in there (but I could be wrong anyways for what its worth). Anyways I'm getting my own new account (most probably in Europe, but might also end up getting a NA one) in a couple months.
   
  How about you?


----------



## logwed

I just got into plat a week ago. I just love how competitive the game is!


----------



## Roger Strummer

Quote: 





logwed said:


> I just got into plat a week ago. I just love how competitive the game is!


 


  Yeah, except for the occasional trash talker (which are far less common than in the Halo or CoD or many other communites), the sc2 community is second to none IMO.


----------



## sari0n

I got placed in gold about 10 days ago, hopefully I'll move up soon now that I'm getting the hang of it.
  Most players are pretty polite, worse I've seen are some people who don't respond to "glhf" in the beginning and then try to pull a fast cheese xD  And some occasional people complaining about BC's and carriers.
  Back in sc1 I was d+/c- but very few people play that anymore so I moved on to 2


----------



## Kirosia

Sonic the Hedgehog 4 - IOS
   
  Passable controls, poor and very rehashed level design.


----------



## dscythe

TF2 10/10. 21 hours played time in the first 2 days, feels like what I think might be carpal tunnel in my left wrist, I think i have a problem.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





dscythe said:


> TF2 10/10. 21 hours played time in the first 2 days, feels like what I think might be carpal tunnel in my left wrist, I think i have a problem.


 

 Haha great fun game.


----------



## logwed

I usually try to get a conversation going with the guys I'm playing, it's more fun that way.


----------



## Moontan13

Here's some used games I got cheap:
   
  Geometry Wars. Wow, what a fun game. If you liked Asteroids this is an updated take on it. The version I have is GW: Retro/Evolved which came in the XBox Live Arcade Unplugged bundle. Other games on the disc include Texas Hold'em Poker, Backgammon, Bejeweled 2, Wik: Fable of Souls and Outpost Kaloki. $6 from Amazon.
   
  Halo Reach and Halo 3. I enjoyed the original on the PC, and Reach struck me as more of the same with better graphics. I haven't tried Halo 3 yet. While I generally like sci-fi shooters, I think I'd rather do MP in UT3 than Halo. YMMV.  Both games for $33 via Ebay.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





moontan13 said:


> Here's some used games I got cheap:
> 
> *Geometry Wars*. Wow, what a fun game. If you liked Asteroids this is an updated take on it. The version I have is GW: Retro/Evolved which came in the XBox Live Arcade Unplugged bundle. Other games on the disc include Texas Hold'em Poker, Backgammon, Bejeweled 2, Wik: Fable of Souls and Outpost Kaloki. $6 from Amazon.


 

 I've spent days perfecting my technique on that game.
   
  I'm playing Legend of Zelda : Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Moontan13

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Is that on the N64?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





moontan13 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I love this freaking game so much.


----------



## revolink24

Don't we all. 

I'll one up you and say I'm playing The Legend of Zelda. I'll give it an 8/10, still amazing. I can't imagine anyone ever beating it without some sort of guide though, that thing is both incredibly difficult and full of impossible to find secrets. A Link to the Past is still my favorite 2D LoZ game.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





dscythe said:


> TF2 10/10. 21 hours played time in the first 2 days, feels like what I think might be carpal tunnel in my left wrist, I think i have a problem.


 


  PSH small time* 270+ hours*......


----------



## PYROphonez

Super Meat Boy has been my most recent obsession.  I've spent upwards of 20 hours playing that game.  It's incredibly fun while still being one of the most challenging games I've played in a very long time.  Totally unforgiving. 10/10


----------



## TheKisho

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog 4 - IOS
> 
> Passable controls, poor and very rehashed level design.


 

 Haha, passable controls on any system.  The entire game wasn't good enough to meet the hype (even without hype it's a broken game).  I hope the next episode is 10 times better.  Sonic 2 HD and Remix are going to whip Sega's butt at their own game. ;D
   
   
   
  Quote: 





moontan13 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  I've been playing that one on the Wii (I don't happen to have a copy for my N64).  Still holds up very well.  Great game!  (Even though I prefer Majora's Mask more for favorite 3D Zelda (anybody hate me for this? ;P)).
   
   
   
  +1 for Super Meat Boy being an awesomely addictive game.
   
   
   
  The last game I've enjoyed, was Time Hollow (DS).  Which was a pretty good game.  It's been on my list of games to play since before it game out in Japan.


----------



## Moontan13

I tried a Zelda game on my N64, but there were no instructions for it and I couldn't figure it out. I think that was the last game I even attempted on the 64 before going on to PC games with Diablo and Starcraft.


----------



## TheKisho

Quote: 





moontan13 said:


> I tried a Zelda game on my N64, but there were no instructions for it and I couldn't figure it out. I think that was the last game I even attempted on the 64 before going on to PC games with Diablo and Starcraft.


 
 
 Instructions needed for Zelda!!  That cracks me up.  Unless it's the original Zelda (NES) [Which starting off is hard to figure out what to do], you don't need instructions.  In fact the game annoyingly drives it into your head with a drill.  (I really hate NAVI!!! "HEY! LISTEN!"). Maybe try it again now days? (Talk with everyone you meet and explore).  Maybe play it on your not-N64? ;P (Best to get it for the N64 or Wii).  It's worth a second chance, unlike most 3rd party games on the N64 which were bad, and never should be spoken of again.  (Anyone like Castlevania 64)?


----------



## BobSaysHi

OK, I beat Ocarina of Time (after like 100 hours. Some levels had me spinning around in circles for hours. I remembered where all the fairies and most of the hearts were though).
   
  Moving on to Dead Space 2 on the hardest difficulty. I'm already to the 6th level, which is disapointing because I thought it would last longer. Also, hard mode is where it's at. You aren't truly scared unless you know you'll die in one hit.


----------



## revolink24

bobsayshi said:


> OK, I beat Ocarina of Time (after like 100 hours. Some levels had me spinning around in circles for hours. I remembered where all the fairies and most of the hearts were though).
> 
> Moving on to Dead Space 2 on the hardest difficulty. I'm already to the 6th level, which is disapointing because I thought it would last longer. Also, hard mode is where it's at. You aren't truly scared unless you know you'll die in one hit.




Water temple? :wink_face:


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 exactly.
   
  to quote Urban Dictionary
   
   
  Quote: 





> Considered by many to be the equivalent to a complete rectal examination.
> 
> The Water Temple from Zelda 64, which has to be the hardest, most difficult level known to man. Ever. Filled with traps, mazes, puzzles, illusions, and who knows how many times you have to raise and lower the water level.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger Strummer

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> exactly.
> 
> to quote Urban Dictionary
> 
> ...


 

  
  I agree completely with the urban dictionary definition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, although it wasn't my biggest obstacle in that game personally.
   
  Ocarina is still my favorite game of all time, and I played it so many times that still to this day I know every dungeon by heart and can still complete the whole game in 10 hours or so (depending on how fast I decide to do things).


----------



## 3602

WarZone 2100, Ubuntu Ten-Ten, from Ubuntu Tweaks repos: 7/10, the only gripe (and a big one) is that you can't access the map area by clicking on the area (RA2 does that). So you better have your troops numbered because when your freaking sensor hiding behind rocks is being attacked by trikes and you don't have it numbered, the only way to get there is the arrow keys and they are slow. Also you'd think that you'll have many choices regarding Designs, but no. It all comes down to the same thing and some wacky designs are just downright impractical.
  Just not in a good mood is all. This is the only game right now (that natively supports Ubuntu Linux) that comes close to Generals. Wasn't it fun to have Pathfinders sniping Hajis? Oh come on tell me the Middle East missions are not a mirror of Iraqi Freedom.


----------



## Roller

Right now I'm playing a SSRPG called The Spirit Engine 2. It's proving to be interesting, a different take on RPGs, with 9 different characters to choose from at the beginning of the game, each having a different story development, as well as different stats and abilities. It recently became freeware, so it's easy to obtain.
   
  Another game I'm playing, and on a very different spirit, is Super Meat Boy. A very solid platformer with a quite nice soundtrack, but unfortunately it makes just about anyone who plays it to quit in pure outrage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Both are nice games and while each has a very different pace, I do recommend them.


----------



## matthewh133

Still Counter Strike: Source. Never gets old. MUCH better than that COD crap.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Fallout New Vegas, 2/10 it would be WAY WAY WAY better if I coudl go five minuts with out a serious bug, this time everyone in the world is trying  to kill me..............everybody.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Just started playing Zombie Trailer Park on my Touch 4G last night.....before I knew it, two hours had gone by! Great fun....at this point I'd have to say 9/10.


----------



## Gamerphile

Dead Space 2 is screw**g scary so guess its pretty great but not getting that far in it as its really scary so my nerves can't handle that, these work and my wife at the same time for extended periodes.


----------



## woof37

Quote: 





gamerphile said:


> Dead Space 2 is screw**g scary so guess its pretty great but not getting that far in it as its really scary so my nerves can't handle that, these work and my wife at the same time for extended periodes.


 


  This is very true.  It's a lot less predictable and you have much less distance between yourself and the necromorphs when most encounters start.  The final battle is kicking my tail.


----------



## Roller

Super Meat Boy FTW


----------



## tdockweiler

*Fable 3 - 7/10*
   
  I loved nearly everything about Fable 2 (except the bugs) but this game is just no fun to play. Everything is so dumbed down and it's as if they were aiming it at children or something. At times it feels like I'm just following a set path the whole time and just smashing buttons. Or someone is playing the game for me and holding my hand the entire way through. What moron thinks that going to a room to change weapons or armor was a good idea? Or to change options?
   
  Quests are just boring and I'm just doing them to advance. I just run through them and get out of them as fast as possible and the whole time I'm wishing I could skip the dialogue.
   
  Combat isn't as fun as the 2nd game. I hope it gets better soon. The jobs are less fun, but luckily money is just as easy to get. I just buy as many properties as possible, repair them and increase the rent.
   
  I had this game for months but I played New Vegas first. Didn't like that either, but Fallout 3 is one of my favorite games ever made. I should have liked it..
   
*Uncharted 2: Drake's Fortune - 10/10*
   
  I loved this game on the first playthrough, but I hated the last boss fight and once I beat him I didn't play the game over for a year. I recently just played it over again on hard and found it not too difficult. A few hard parts. After that I was having so much fun with the game that I played it on Crushing mode. I died about 6 times during one early area that gave me problems the first time through and figured there was no way I could beat the game on Crushing. Turns out that it gets easier. Since I had played it so many other times, areas that gave me problems before were now quite easy. The hardest level for me was "The Monastery". One area where a group of enemies rush at you while a Sniper and a guy with a Rocket Launcher is in the distance. Basically for Crushing you had to be in survival mode half the time and don't take any risks.
   
  BTW it seems like Uncharted 1 on "Normal" is more like part 2 on "Hard"! Can't wait for part 3! I wish combat in all FPSs was this fun. Combat in Fallout 3 just isn't as fun for some reason.
   
*Bioshock 2 - 9/10*
   
  Took me a second playthrough to really appreciate this game and get good. When you know how things work, hard mode isn't too bad. Love the hacking and all the upgrades, but the story itself is just so-so. It's hard to go back to part 1 after playing this. 70% of the way through this game and you're so overpowered that the game feels like it's turned into easy mode. No problem there. One of the rare games where I've not experienced a single bug..somehow.
   
*Mass Effect 2 - ?? /10*
   
  I turned this off after 4 hours. What the heck is wrong with me?! I guess I need to give this another chance. I also disliked "Red Dead Redemption", so I guess I'm too picky.


----------



## WhiteCrow

I'm with ya on masseffect 2 I didnt like it.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Little Big Planet 2: 9/10 I LOVE THIS GAME!!!!!!!!!!! a bit short IMO but the creation is just amazing way more innovative than the first game and much easier to learn I'm working on a bioshock level hahaha.


----------



## jipan

Robot: simple game in linux: 7 from 10.
  Klondike in Aisleriot Solitaire: simple card game in linux: 5 from 10.
  DotA: custom map from World of Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne expansion: 9 from 10.
   
  First two are waiting time game (loading time waiting, converting files waiting etc), while the last one is reeaaaaaaaly addict, I got away from it mainly because I spend my time in linux more than on my windows


----------



## dscythe

Crysis Warhead - 7.5/10
  Clean, fun gameplay, amazing graphics (well they're the same as crysis 1 but that looks amazing) My only problem with it is that the game is essentially the same as the first one with a slightly different location. This isn't a huge deal to me as I know this was how they designed the game, and I loved playing through the first one, but I felt they could have done a lot more with warhead.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Halo CE Remake!?


----------



## logwed

waaaaaaaaaaaaaat. I am not that old. Halo did NOT come out 10 years ago. That's just not possible.


----------



## Mdraluck23

I know, seriously... It's happening though! I am so excited!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

OK guys, I need Advices.
  Long time PC gamer, fave genres action RPG, and strategy, most liked ever: Starcraft, Diablo's the AoE series... and some others like Fable, Elder Scrolls, some starwars RPGs dungeons lord and a lot similar ones.
   
  Although i know nintendo has the best RPG tittles I recently bought me a PSP and only game i have is _God Of War: chains of Olympus_. and i am not impressed, by far.
  I have _Medal of honor: Heroes_ and _Final Fantasy: Crisis Core_ in the way. (i did liked MoH in the PC)
   
  Please recommend me some good games because im kinda regretting not buying a DS and the Zelda series


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> OK guys, I need Advices.
> Long time PC gamer, fave genres action RPG, and strategy, most liked ever: Starcraft, Diablo's the AoE series... and some others like Fable, Elder Scrolls, some starwars RPGs dungeons lord and a lot similar ones.
> 
> Although i know nintendo has the best RPG tittles I recently bought me a PSP and only game i have is _God Of War: chains of Olympus_. and i am not impressed, by far.
> ...


 

 I'm sorry, you are doomed to an eternity of crap that the PSP beholds. Sorry  Honestly though, if I had to recommend you something it would be probably Kingdom Hearts? The DS is the way to go IMO. Just so much range and you can get all the old school Square Enix stuff.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I know, fan of equre enix. buti read they also have games for psp ...
   
  you sir, arent heping


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> I know, fan of equre enix. buti read they also have games for psp ...
> 
> you sir, arent heping


 

 Hey, I suggested Kingdom Hearts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't played it but I remember the ones on PS2 were decent back in the day. I should know more about PSP, as while studying at uni I have a casual job at EB Games (gamestop in the US I think), but the fact of the matter is we sell very little amounts of PSP so I just don't notice as many of the games. I'll let you know if I come across anything else that looks decent.


----------



## matthewh133

Ok just came across a link that may be helpful:
   
  http://www.square-enix.com/na/game/psp/


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Thank you, will be grabbing recommendations out of there.
   
  I might convince my brother to get a DS and then offer a trade sometime in the future, by now, ill try to see what lots of people seems to like from this.
   
  hopefully FF: Crisis Core will get me entertained


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> Halo CE Remake!?


 

 I read that article but stopped at "The _Halo: Combat Evolved_ remake is allegedly being developed by New Jersey-based Saber Interactive, the company behind _TimeShift"_
   
  What an awful game.


----------



## Mdraluck23

I don't think it could be that bad... I wish they would use the same engine though. I hope the mechanics stay the same. (I'm trying to be optimistic)


----------



## WhiteCrow

The DS really has about the same amount of RPG's as the PSP and they are usually meh *have a psp and DSi* Kingdom hearts Birth by sleep, and half minute hero's are great


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> The DS really has about the same amount of RPG's as the PSP and they are usually meh *have a psp and DSi* Kingdom hearts Birth by sleep, and half minute hero's are great


 


  how about the zelda's?
  i wrote down your recommendation  thanks.
   
  hey this one actually looks like the old zelda ... awesome graphics back on those days huh!


----------



## earerror

My bro recommended me Dead space2. Anyone playing it?


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





earerror said:


> My bro recommended me Dead space2. Anyone playing it?


 

 HELL YEAH. I love Dead Space. I'd recommend the hardest difficulty if you're into **** your pants, as I am.


----------



## Landis

*LittleBigPlanet 2* - *9 / 10* - This game is fantabulous. I hesitated getting the first one the couple of years ago it had come out due to the childish poster ads I had seen to it, but much like the first one, the feeling you get while playing the game is like hugging the person you love for the first time. Stephen Fry's warm voice enters you into the world and then you're welcomed with a colourful feel-good environment with great a great soundtrack, quirky text (or in the second, voice acting) and fun (not too easy, not too hard) puzzles and action sequences. Nintendo can eat a bag of turtles, because this takes the concept of something like Mario and truly reinvents it... rather than just releasing the same game every few years. Not to mention that the second game gives wannabe, and sometimes actual, game designers a chance to make, not just a LittleBigPlanet level, but games that break into other genres (racings, FPS, fighting, action, narrative, etc.).
   
  It's really a very unique game that has loads of charm to keep bringing you back and I loved every minute of it much like the first, which you should buy unless you want me to mail you a jar of pickled puppies.


----------



## sari0n

I just sold my psp, no time to play it anymore so I decided to get rid of it before sony's new NGP makes prices plummet.
  When I first got my psp I sort of wished I got a ds too (pokemon! yay!) but after trying a ton of games there definitely are some good ones.  like RPG's a lot so that's mostly what I did with my PSP.
  My all time favorite was *Disgaea*.  The camera takes some getting used to and there's a slight learning curve but it's really awesome once you get into it.  It's almost like Fire Emblem style fighting but with much more RPG elements.  So there's slightly less strategy and tactics but a lot more leveling, special skills, and equipment involved.  The characters are hilarious and the storyline is good too.  You could play this game forever, there's so much stuff to do.  The storyline is only like half of the game there's still a ton of stuff to do afterwards.  One of the very few games that I played through more than once.
*Monster Hunter Portable* - TBH I got bored in a short amount of time but the graphics are good, combat system is one of the best I've ever seen there's actually a lot of skill.  The item system is also super awesome, equipment looks cool, you can actually see armor on your char, and there's a really complex crafting system.  The only problem is that you spend the whole game hunting monsters/animals and there isn't much of a storyline...
*Breath of Fire III* - I played this like 6 years ago but it was super awesome.  One of the best storylines ever.  Equipment system was decent, there are rare items but your char pretty much looks the same throughout the whole game.  Grinding does help, it's not one of those games where levels are irrelevant.  There's a fair amount of skill in the battle system.
*YS series* - There are a bunch of titles, there are some newer games with pretty nice graphics and some older more classical ones.  Very simple games, I can definitely see some similarities to Zelda.  There's a decent amount of skill involved (mostly just for the boss battles) but for the most part you just hack and slash.  Equipment system is very simple, you don't find any rare equipment you just buy them in a store or they're given to you.  There really isn't any grinding necessary.  
*Tales of the World* - Some people say this game was repetitive and boring but I liked it...  Graphics are pretty good, Item/equipment system is very in depth, and I thought the battle system was awesome as well.  The battle system takes a lot of skill, there's a ton of dodging and comboing involved, it's almost on par with a game like Super Smash Bros.  There's a pretty cool class system too and the storyline wasn't too bad.  It's a shame they didn't translate 2 or 3.  Darn Japan, keeping the good stuff for themselves.
*Legend of Heroes* - Super standard stereotypical RPG with a very predictable plot.  I played the first one.  The story is VERY long.
*Dungeon Siege Throne of Agony* - Another really good RPG, this one is like Diablo style (That's what I heard, I never played Diablo).  Cool combat system, nice equipment system, and good storyline.
*Hexyz Force* - Pretty standard RPG again.  Kind of cool because you can play both a female and male character.  I thought the girl char was sort of cute.  If you don't think so then don't bother playing.
*Mana Khemia* - Cool game, but the leveling system was really dumb so I stopped playing.
*Valkyrie Profile Lenneth* - Weird game, I couldn't get into it.
*Persona 3* - Very interesting RPG.  Not standard at all, it's like a combination of a visual novel and Pokemon almost.  I'd recommend it though, I liked it a lot.  It's hard to describe, it's like 2 styles of gameplay in one.
*Class of Heroes* - Don't play this game it sucks.  
*Star Ocean* - Another pretty standard RPG imo.  Not so much skill in the battle system but it's real time as opposed to turn based.  Your character sprite looks the same throughout the whole game.  The storyline is pretty original I guess.  The game is a classic apparently and lots of people like it.
*Phantasy Star Portable* - Great character creation system and very good equipment/item system too.  Combat is a little awkward but not too bad.  Levels are somewhat repetitive and I didn't like the storyline very much. 
*Dante's Inferno and God of War* - I'm lumping these two games into one because they're almost identical other than the storylines.  You hack and slash and beat the crap out of everything and look really cool while doing it too.  I managed to finish Dante's Inferno but God of War got sort of boring.  Graphics are great, equipment is non existant, you really don't grind or level you just get more skills.
*Assassin's Creed* - I loved this one, it made me feel so neeeenja climbing up and jumping down buildings and just pwning everyone.  Altair is so BA.  I'm afraid of heights in real life so I guess it sort of gave me some sort of extra thrill playing this game.  But really, it's a very good game for psp standards.
*GTA series* - I thought this game was hilarious, it's so funny just taking people's cars and running over stuff.  I didn't finish it but it's definitely one of the better games out there.
*Jeanne D Arc* - Another strategy RPG sort of like Fire Emblem but much more in depth.  I liked it a bunch.  The voice overs with French accents were sort of cool.
*Final Fantasy Tactics* - Too pro for me, I got stuck on level 2 and gave up lol. 
   
  There are probably some games that I'm forgetting, I played through such a huge volume of them.  The PSP does have a lot of great titles though.  For some reason I was never a big fan of Square Enix's stuff.  And wow what a wall of text.


----------



## slapshot30

Black Ops nazi zombies. duhh.
  Only on PS3 though, you xbox people are silly


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> *Monster Hunter Portable* - TBH I got bored in a short amount of time but the graphics are good, combat system is one of the best I've ever seen there's actually a lot of skill.  The item system is also super awesome, equipment looks cool, you can actually see armor on your char, and there's a really complex crafting system.  The only problem is that you spend the whole game hunting monsters/animals and there isn't much of a storyline...
> *Final Fantasy Tactics* - Too pro for me, I got stuck on level 2 and gave up lol.
> 
> There are probably some games that I'm forgetting, I played through such a huge volume of them.  The PSP does have a lot of great titles though.  For some reason I was never a big fan of Square Enix's stuff.  And wow what a wall of text.


 

 Monster Hunter is only fun with other people, especially since killing a dragon (wyvern in the game IIRC) is hard as balls. Also FFT was one of my favorite games growing up, and I didn't know there was a PSP version of it.


----------



## Roller

A game that really made me go through it with a different pace (not to mention a great orchestral soundtrack) is Outcast. It might have some time already, but I like how every action you do has some effect around the world and its inhabitants.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Sari0n, thanks for the detailed descriptions,you made me want to try Disgaea, breath of Fire ( i played the one and two long ago), persona 3, assasins creed and ff tactics.
   
  as a matter of fact i just ordered assasin's Creed: Bloodlines.
   
  any one know how good or bad is Star Wars: Elite Squadron and Medal of honor: Heroes?
  in PC, i have liked all MoH, and Starwars, but idk, game style seems to change a lot from PC to PSP, so far god of war is meh and i dont have a memory stick to save/play downloaded games lol


----------



## sari0n

I tried one of the star wars games and it just sucked imo.  It's really not a fps at all, it's on par with one of the earlier doom games probably, except you get light sabers too.  I don't think it even let you aim up or down, it's pretty much just a very primitive fps.  I'm not sure about MOH.  I heard that Resistance was pretty decent and the siphon filter games should be alright as well.  I never played any real fps's though because the PSP isn't really made for them.  
  You really need to get a memory stick o.O
  Just make sure that you don't get a cheap one off of like deal extreme or something because it'll make your load times sky rocket.  The photofast dual micro sd card adapter works pretty well too, if you decide to use one of those make sure you utilize both slots because that supposedly makes it faster.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I never really liked the zelda games for teh DS, I'm a game cube kinda guy my self. Some of the playstation Digital RPG's are really great. Final Fantasy War of the Lions was a great remake for the PSP*you can also buy ps1 games for it* you just gotta kind of look but so far KH:BBS is one of my favorite hand held games ever.
   
   
  and I totally just Powered through deadspace 1 again in like 6 hours, almost upgrading all my weapons, buying everything and getting all but like 3 trophy's PLATINUM HERE I COME!!!!


----------



## matthewh133

I wish you could get the old SNES games on a DS type console. The old SNES RPG's were the best. (Terranigma, Secret of Mana, Earthbound, Soul Blazer, Act Raiser etc).


----------



## TheKisho

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> I wish you could get the old SNES games on a DS type console. The old SNES RPG's were the best. (Terranigma, Secret of Mana, Earthbound, Soul Blazer, Act Raiser etc).


 


  You can always play Chrono Trigger on the DS.  They've did a really nice job not messing with the graphics and sound.  They changed a few famous lines when they cleaned up the translation, but that's no reason not to get the DS version.  And way cheap then an SNES copy as well.  If you use one of the flash cards you can play the SNES games on DS, or if you have the original style PSP just hack that. ;P  I have to agree with you, the SNES RPG's were the best, and some of my favorite RPGs ever released were SNES ones.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





thekisho said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah I have an R4 thingy for my DS, so I may have to look it up. I have played through Chrono Trigger on DS already, great game!


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> I tried one of the star wars games and it just sucked imo.  It's really not a fps at all, it's on par with one of the earlier doom games probably, except you get light sabers too.  I don't think it even let you aim up or down, it's pretty much just a very primitive fps.  I'm not sure about MOH.  I heard that Resistance was pretty decent and the siphon filter games should be alright as well.  I never played any real fps's though because the PSP isn't really made for them.
> You really need to get a memory stick o.O
> Just make sure that you don't get a cheap one off of like deal extreme or something because it'll make your load times sky rocket.  The photofast dual micro sd card adapter works pretty well too, if you decide to use one of those make sure you utilize both slots because that supposedly makes it faster.


 


  i ordered that photofast adapter some days ago, should be here tomorrow, and i have some 2(2),4,8(2) and 16(2) GB microSD, i read i have to keep both always in, and in the same slot? well that is picky, but worth it, since im not buying more cards, and the stick duo are kinda pricey. i might use 2 x 8 and keep the 16 for the DAP.
   
  first 30 minutes of FF: Crisis Core feels like watching a movie ... with some   occasional iteration lol. think Im complaining too much


----------



## TheKisho

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Yeah I have an R4 thingy for my DS, so I may have to look it up. I have played through Chrono Trigger on DS already, great game!


 

 Have you played the leaked final fan game [Square shut down the project a while back], Chrono Trigger: Crimson Echoes (SNES)?  Yeah I have a similar flash cart.  I need to get older games running on it.  I wouldn't mind playing my old games on the go.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> first 30 minutes of FF: Crisis Core feels like watching a movie ... with some   occasional iteration lol. think Im complaining too much


 
   
  Nah, it definitely suffers from SquareEnix's desire to make movies instead of games. I've added a few more recommendations are below. The PSP is pretty inconsistent when it comes to releases and genres, but there's a good sized backlog at this point.
  
*Puzzle:*
 Lumines (1, not 2) - Must have puzzle game, great use of music
 Gunpey - Good line based puzzle game, not quite as good as Lumines
  Puzzle Quest - A fun match the blocks puzzle game with a crunchy RPG shell
  Patapon 1/2 - Not sure where to put this, a cute rhythm/lite-RTS game
 Tetris (PSMini) - Decent iteration, a bit on the expensive side

*Turn Based Strat:*
 Valkyria Chronicles 2 - Sideways step compared to PS3 predecessor, still great game
 Tactics Ogre: LUCT - Massively updated version of classic TBS
 Final Fantasy Tactics: WoTL - Somewhat updated version of classic TBS, also available as a PSOne Classic
 Disgaea 1/2 - Humorous (if extremely grindy) TBS, tons of content
 Field Commander - PSP's Advance Wars clone, good gameplay, ugly artwork
 Jeanne d'Arc - Good story and artwork, unbalanced gameplay
 Metal Gear Acid 1/2: TBS/collectable card game mash up, bit of a steep learning curve

 There are quite a few more good games in this genre, but they're significantly less accessible (quite a feat given that this is a fairly inaccessible genre) than the above.

*Shooters:*
 Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker - Metal Gear Solid done right on the PSP, tons of content
 Syphon Filter: Dark Mirror/Logan's Shadow - More stealth shooter goodness
 Resistance: Retribution - About as good as it gets in a conventional PSP shooter
 Killzone: Liberation - Killzone as a top down shooter, works great

*RPG:*
  Persona 3 - A good conversion with some extra content for one of the PS2 RPG greats
  Ys 7 - Slick action RPG with great gameplay, lots of content, conventional story
 Marvel Ultimate Alliance (1, not 2) - Good port of a good action RPG
 Final Fantasy 7/8/9 - Available as PSOne Classics
  Cladun: This is an RPG! - 8-bit looks and gameplay with modern customization and oddball humor
  Z.H.P. Unlosing Ranger vs Darkdeath Evilman - Polished modern Rogue-like, lots of content, acquired taste


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Thank you marvin! all goes o my list, is a big list now, so even if i dont like them ill be pretty busy trying out. i am so getting persona 3 and FF: tactics to start with.
   
  and here is my take on God of War: Ghost od Sparta:
   
  this game ****** sucks! RPG my ass.
  you go and hit whatever comes in front of you just because, you cant change weapon or develop a character and the weapon upgrades makes the so called hero to make gymnastics like movements with his faggy chains with a knife at the end. 
   
  The story is pretty much this: the god are pissed against each other and they chose this barbarian-like dude who happen to be from sparta and send him to fight for them because, apparently, the good gods are useless whie the evil ones are pretty strong and badass.
   
  and dont even get me started in the script, is like NARRATOR: "Our hero had a bad feeling about that place" . the camera close up to KRATOS and says: " I have a bad feeling about this place" ...
   
  the only skill you need is the ability to press the right button when the screen shows it. just like that dancing game in which you step on different squares when the screen tells you to.
   
  and i am only halfway trough.
   
  Edit: OK it actually got better ont he second half, Im even planing to play it on the last difficulty level.
   
  Think i liked the part about the dungeon with the chains and then killing Persephone.


----------



## Gamerphile

So much waiting for a new Hitman game not like I/O current sucky work. They really went far with the audio on these games. IMO that and splinter cell games is up there in top on combined audio, visual & gaming style pairing & artistic quality


----------



## smashing

Currently still trying to complete Last Remnant. It's not the best game in the world, and combat is rather random. But the varied character and the way in which you're limited in the control of actions sort of reminded me of one of the best game I'd ever played - Dragon Force (Sega Saturn).


----------



## Kirosia

Quote: 





> this game ****** sucks! RPG my ass.


 
  I have to ask, who originally told you that GoW was an RPG? It's the first I've ever heard of it honestly.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> I have to ask, who originally told you that GoW was an RPG? It's the first I've ever heard of it honestly.


 


  They listed it as Action-RPG, in some stupid list on the webs. i expected something diablo-esque


----------



## WhiteCrow

lolwut? GoW has never even been presented as an RPG even by the company, it's a action hack and slash.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> lolwut? GoW has never even been presented as an RPG even by the company, it's a action hack and slash.


 

 well i did not visit their website, still havent, but most list and forums has it as an action-RPG, hence my confusion. perhaps i wouldnt be so disappointed with the game if i didnt expect it to be diablo-esque.
   
  and yeah, hack and slash seems to be more appropriated.
   
  even so, i think it was monotonous, but at the end the fight agains the bosses make it up a bit, still, im pissed at the whole battle ending with "press the right key when you see it on the scree" minigame.
   
  well, off to FF: Crisis Core now. and Medal of Honer: Heroes (ive head this is an RPG aye? .. jk!)


----------



## joomongj

Dead Space 2 pc multi - 8.2/10. 23 hours in @ level 36. It has the most important element of a good multiplayer game - fun but is ultimately upper bounded by only 5 maps, rehashed suit unlockables, which are essentially the security suits in just different colours, more-than-frequent loss of connections in the middle of a match, which will result in losing all the exp points that you have acquired during the match, and no anti-cheat protection vs hackers that are relatively rare but still can ruin the game if they happen to be in the game. If anyone wanna group up for matches, pm's are welcome.


----------



## winma

Im still waiting for Crysis 2 to be released. Cant wait! 
   
  BTW, im currently playing World of warcraft.


----------



## feh1325

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> I have to ask, who originally told you that GoW was an RPG? It's the first I've ever heard of it honestly.


 


  http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/100/1001499p1.html
   
  He just agreed that the future of shooters is RPG but it doesn't mean that GoW, or any in it's trilogy, will have any RPG elements.
  His words probably got misconstrued and people on the Internets panicked and jumped to conclusions.


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





feh1325 said:


> http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/100/1001499p1.html
> 
> He just agreed that the future of shooters is RPG but it doesn't mean that GoW, or any in it's trilogy, will have any RPG elements.
> His words probably got misconstrued and people on the Internets panicked and jumped to conclusions.


 

 lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 God of War not Gears.


----------



## dscythe

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat - 8.5/10. Not very far in yet but i know once i play a few more hours I'll be re-immersed in the stalker universe, and then my rating will be 10/10.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






   
  interesting read anyway


----------



## feh1325

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  close enough


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





feh1325 said:


> close enough


 

 no GoW came out yeeeears before GeoW


----------



## joomongj

Bulletstorm - 7.7/10. Meh...isn't a terrible fps but at the same time certainly doesn't seem to live up to the hype it received prior to lauching. Only at Act 2 so a little premature to say the concluding word but the gameplay progression so far has been pretty mundane. Not expecting anything crazy that would make me spout "Holy S*#@!" by the end of the campaign either. Multi lacks pvp, graphics looks fairly mediocre while runs a little jittery on my 295 quad, OC'd 3.8GHz i7 940 at 1920x1200 even w/ the SLI patch.


----------



## Kirosia

^ I've been playing Bullestorm and yeah it's.. mediocre. Enemies are easy cannon fodder, the skill shot system seems cool, until you realize you don't have that much control (I seriously have never gotten the points for shooting an enemy in the crotch, no matter how hard I try). And in the end all you're doing is using the points gained to fuel your guns to perform more skill shots to fuel your guns again... or just use the standard assault rifle, which has plenty of ammo (since enemies carry it en masse) and kills everything eventually. As for set pieces, some of them are just boring. One has you running from a giant monster in a set amount of time, another has you controlling a mechanical dinosaur... which basically consists of you point at something and pressing fire. For way, way too long. 
   
  Also the PC version suffers from stutter, even on high-end rigs.


----------



## sari0n

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> well i did not visit their website, still havent, but most list and forums has it as an action-RPG, hence my confusion. perhaps i wouldnt be so disappointed with the game if i didnt expect it to be diablo-esque.


 
  If you're looking for a diablo type game you have to try Dungeon Siege Throne of Agony.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> If you're looking for a diablo type game you have to try Dungeon Siege Throne of Agony.


 

 noted! thank you.
  im so needed of a good game that i might be getting the downloable version


----------



## matthewh133

Playing earthbound SNES rom with an adapter for my PC to play with an original SNES controller. Tis' da bomb.


----------



## funniecow

*Marvel VS. Capcom 3*:  This game overall is just amazing, once you start up the game it instantly moves you back in time to the days where a fist full of quarters could provide hours upon hours of fun.  I'm not that great at the game but it's so damn fun even if I lose.  The game feels like the "sandbox" of fighting games, the only limit to your team's strength is your imagination, or your ability to find glitches or overrides that allowed for better combos even with scaling in hand.  Sure there are competitive players online who will just destroy you, but you're sure to learn something with each loss.
   
  The only caveat is that the community as a whole is crying over on how Sentinel is overpowered in damage, while this is true everyone is forgetting his big weakness.  His sheer size allows him to be caught in more combos than any character out there.  There has even been a couple of tourneys where Sentinel teams didn't even make it to the finals.
   
  Blossomyelm0-Xbox live  hit me up for some games.


----------



## revolink24

matthewh133 said:


> Playing earthbound SNES rom with an adapter for my PC to play with an original SNES controller. Tis' da bomb.




I have one of those adapters too, and love it. The SNES controller is perfect for almost every retro console: NES, SNES, Master System, Genesis, Turbografx, Game Boy, etc.


----------



## matthewh133

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yup soo good. Loving playing through my old RPGs. Secret of Mana or Terranigma next.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Beat KZ3, I must say I loved it the ending kind of horse kicks you in the teeth with its....lack of anything happening.7/10 NEEDS TO BE POLISHED.


----------



## laxx

Marvel vs Capcom 3. =]


----------



## JamesMcProgger

*Monster Hunter freedom unite*: the training part was a PITA but pass that is a very addicting game, finally a game that keep me entertained in the PSP. and I am only starting, will make a better rate once i get more into it. 
   
  and I tried the demo from *Echochrome*, completely different to anything i've play before. very very interesting, first i was like "meh, too easy" but then i got to one level that made me think for a while, so i guess the higher level will be more demanding. Im getting thie full game for sure.
   
  and also the remake for PSP of *Metal Slug. *is retty much the same as the old NeoGeo, but brings me good memories of my childhood 
   
  lastly, a mini, *The dark warrior*, kept me busy for a while, i think one can beat the game in1.5 hours or less, but it also has challenges, its not so mini really, graphics are toon-esque, the slash and dash can be repetitive and the quests are too simples, but hey! its just a mini. Id say a good one to play a couple of times anf have fun a few hours.
   
  well, seems like I am liking the PSP after all.


----------



## Permagrin

Quote:


jamesmcprogger said:


> *Monster Hunter freedom unite*: the training part was a PITA but pass that is a very addicting game, finally a game that keep me entertained in the PSP. and I am only starting, will make a better rate once i get more into it.
> 
> and I tried the demo from *Echochrome*, completely different to anything i've play before. very very interesting, first i was like "meh, too easy" but then i got to one level that made me think for a while, so i guess the higher level will be more demanding. Im getting thie full game for sure.
> 
> ...


 

 MHFU is such a deep and complex game, great fun as well. I actually bought a WII solely to play MH Tri lol.


----------



## Kirosia

Alright, now that I'm near the very end of Bulletstorm, I will say it's more than mediocre. Not great, but fulfills its role as a very fun distraction. 7/10 at best.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

I bought me:
  PES 2011: my bro and I used to like these on the PC series since winning eleven, prefer it over the EA ones anytime.
  Ghost of Sparta: second try for God of war....
  Lord of Arcana: i have great expectations on this one, the demo was good.
   
   
  and for PC: i heard Dragon Age II is coming next week?


----------



## joomongj

Crysis 2 multi demo pc. It's basically CoD meets Halo. If an Infinity Ward employee was playing the demo, he would be very pleased to know Crytek multi team copied and pasted so many things from their franchise, Call of Duty: Crysis would sound more befitting. Rank system, kill cams, kill streak rewards, nano module loadout system, unlockable accolades, animation/orientation of firearms when sprinting, switching to sidearm is always faster than reloading mechanic, and others. There are things that are not CoD-clone'ish but those are rather overshadowed by the conspicuous I aforementioned. Despite this, multi is quite fun, SCAR sounds very satisfying, but not liking the new fatsuit. Armour mode does not absorb all the damage before depleting health and will also deplete energy when switched on. Seeing how they named it "nanosuit 2.0" I utterly do not see how this new suit is superior to the predecessor in any way. Like I said, nanosuit 0.2 sounds about right. Comin' in as a fairly hardcore Wars player myself that loves to roam around the map using circle jumps, I'm rather bummed out. My sentiments are in parallel to:


----------



## feh1325

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Alright, now that I'm near the very end of Bulletstorm, I will say it's more than mediocre. Not great, but fulfills its role as a very fun distraction. 7/10 at best.


 


  Have you tried the multiplayer?  I played with two of my friends, both really enjoy the single and multiplayer, but i found it to be a bit repetitive.


----------



## Blisse

I have been playing Osu! for the last while now, which is basically DDR meets Computer, but it's a lot more addicting for those not physically inclined to jump around, and there are probably more songs to choose from. 9.5/10. 
   
  That said, it's pretty hard to get really good at it and it's not very user friendly.


----------



## Audio-Omega

_Killzone 3_ - 7/10
   
  It's pretty much the same as _Killzone 2_ with new weapons.


----------



## Lunatique

From my latest blog entry:
   
  I finally finished playing *Uncharted 2: Among Thieves* and *Mass Effect 2*.
   
  First, let’s talk about *Uncharted 2*. I’m not quite sure if Uncharted 2 is significantly better than the previous game in every way, but in most ways, especially in terms of gameplay I think it was an improvement, with less repetition and more interesting A.I. behavior. The visuals were more varied this time around instead of so much of the same jungle and ruins combo. The story is pretty much the same run-of-the-mill type of Indiana Jones wannabe narrative, and it felt pretty lazy to me because there are so many ways to make a treasure-hunting narrative far more interesting, yet they stuck to the already done-to-death premise/plot structure we’ve seen far too many times already.
   
  The tone feels the same as the first game, except with a bit more back-stabbing happening in-between the witty banters. I wish video games would STOP it with the silly one-liners from enemy goons though. I can’t stand it when there are countless henchmen–hundreds of them employed by the “enemy boss”–yet all these faceless goons know you by name and taunt you with dumbtastic one-liners like “You are DEAD, Drake!” “I’m going to GET you, Drake!” as if there’s a long history of blood feud between each of them and you. Video game writing may have advanced a lot in the last decade, but this is one aspect that’s still as stupid as ever. Who the hell makes these decisions? The writer? The game designer? The creative director? The producer? Is there no one fighting against this idiocy?
   
  On normal difficulty, there were some spots where I died over and over before I could get past them, and a couple of times I was ready to put down the controller and not touch the game for a month. The ending was okay, and the game didn’t overstay its welcome. Emotionally, it really wasn’t anything special at all, but it’s not as if I expected it to have the kind of emotional resonance that great RPG’s have–it’s really just a popcorn game at the end of the day, totally disposable and in good fun.
   
  Now, *Mass Effect 2*.
   
  While Bioware games are in general always enjoyable, Mass Effect 2 felt a bit formulaic to me. The story structure and progression didn’t feel as organic, and I think a lot of it has to do with the whole “recruit people on this list” approach. When a game is written that way, the writer loses a lot of control over the pacing and flow, as well as the opportunity to tie these characters on the list firmly into the main story arc.
   
  Because the game was designed so that you could go and recruit any of the people on the list in any order you want, they have to be completely self-contained standalone stories within the main story arc, and that makes them feel detaches and uninvolved, not to mention it’s hard to have a real sense of how the relationship between these characters develop. The game tried to inject that into scenes that happen on the Normandy, such as the rift between Miranda and Jack, but they tend to feel too contrived. I would have preferred if you had to recruit the people on the list in a specific order, which would allow the writers to control the pacing tightly for more satisfying dramatic developments.
   
  The fact that you could only take two members with you to any mission also feels really limiting. It used to be that games had to be that way because of resource limitations, but now in the 21st Century, it seems almost arbitrary. There were missions that were obviously more dangerous than others, and you would need to bring more help with you, but two is always the hard limit. Even in the last mission where everyone was involved, they had to contrive a way for you to only have two other characters that you can command. In some ways I understand this way involves a lot less complications for the developer, but at the same time, it just doesn’t feel quite right.
  Another thing that bugged me a little was how on the Normandy, there were two crew members in a room alone, sitting at a table and talking. They had different things to say at first, but once they ran out of recorded dialogues, they just sat there staring at each other, and it was really creepy. While this is how RPG’s have always been, in this particular case, it really stuck out because they were completely isolated in a room, and they were just staring at each other like mindless zombies. In other areas of the ship it felt less creepy because you have crew members everywhere, so there’s no sense of a magnifying glass on any one of them. I really wish that developers will record at least twice or three times as much random banter of NPC’s so the whole universe feels a lot more real and alive.
   
  In a past blog entry I had mentioned that I wanted to see really unexpected things happen on the Normandy, like it getting invaded, and I almost laughed when it really happened in ME2. But I was disappointed in how it was handled, since it felt more like an interactive movie than any kind of a real challenge or problem you had to resolve.
  One last thing I want to mention is that the more I play RPG’s, the more frustrated I get at how dead-ends are sometimes reached in dialogue trees. Sometimes you choose a response and it just completely kills all possible future dialogue with that character, and even though I understand that RPG’s can’t be like real life where you can continue to try and talk some sense into somebody, it’s still really annoying.
   
  In terms of gameplay and combat, I thought ME2 was tightened up nicely over the first game, although the simplification of the more hardcore RPG elements made it a bit less immersive. Also, the planet scanning mini-game was just painfully boring and time-consuming. I cannot for the life of me understand how the people in charge at Bioware could allow that mini game to not only be included, but be a necessary part of the game where you must endure literally hours of boredom just so you can upgrade your arsenal. Whoever came up with that crappy idea needs to get fired.
   
  Overall, I enjoyed ME2, but I disagree with the general consensus that it’s better than the first game. Emotionally, I was a lot more attached to the first game, and the moral dilemmas I had to face were also more thought-provoking in the first game.


----------



## marvin

Killzone 3 is an interesting mix of good, bad, and What. A bit shocking considering it's one of the AAA tent poles for Sony.
   
  Good: Move+Sharpshooter controls provide a fantastic, if fatiguing, experience. Doubly true with aim assists and crosshairs turned off.
   
  Bad: Suffers from MGS4/FF syndrome, way too many cutscenes. Storyline is poor even by video game standards, especially the ending. Too many poorly designed on rails sequences.
   
  What: Multiplayer is really screwed up. Connection issues, performance issues, map design issues, weapon balance issues, if it's a problem, Killzone 3's got it.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> _Killzone 3_ - 7/10
> 
> It's pretty much the same as _Killzone 2_ with new weapons.


 

  
  The second level was a work of art man, why do people complain about it being "colorless" they stick to a color pallet instead of vomiting a rainbow of obscure colors allover the place.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Killzone 3 is an interesting mix of good, bad, and What. A bit shocking considering it's one of the AAA tent poles for Sony.
> 
> Good: Move+Sharpshooter controls provide a fantastic, if fatiguing, experience. Doubly true with aim assists and crosshairs turned off.
> 
> ...


 

 yea, they really rushed it, it really needs more polish time I just hope to god they patch it or release a FREE DLC to give it a real ending not just " hey guys good jo" END!!!


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> yea, they really rushed it, it really needs more polish time I just hope to god they patch it or release a FREE DLC to give it a real ending not just " hey guys good jo" END!!!


 

 Some of the problems are a lot more fundamental than that.
   
  MP is screwed up enough to possibly alienate the entire player base before fixes can be made. See: Gears of War 2. Doesn't help that there's a Day 1 DLC Map Pack. CoD has issues, but at least their developers are smart enough to realize that DLC Map Packs this early can really fragment a community.
   
  Story also can't be patched. The hours of cutscenes that Guerrilla jammed in have a pretty negative effect of the flow of the game. As far as the ending goes, there are... issues... that would be difficult to work around.
   


Spoiler



Like how the ending pretty much genocides the entire Hig population and destroys the vast majority of their warmaking capability. Kinda tough to patch around that.


----------



## 3six5

Gran Turismo 5 - 9/10 
   
  If all the cars were premium, no doubt a 10/10.  Anybody who likes racing games NEEDS to get this game.


----------



## Confispect

Grand Theft Auto 3 8.5/10
   
  Brings back the old days...


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





confispect said:


> Grand Theft Auto 3 8.5/10
> 
> Brings back the old days...


 


  If you never tried, you should play Grand Theft Auto 3 with RealGTA3 mod, changes all cars in the game, texture, weapons and rebalanced damage, etc: http://realgta.net/realgta/info.html


----------



## Kirosia

Zelda: Twilight Princess - Replaying it on the Wii, does not hold up to the test of time. I can barely play it for 20 minutes without just being bored. No voice acting, uninteresting characters/plot, archaic EVERYTHING. I have no idea how I slogged through it the first go around. Oh wait, I remember, I had nothing else to play.
   
  Resident Evil 1 remake - Another victim of the old ways. It's meant to be difficult, I know, but it's not necessarily the "good" kind of difficult like in Shinobi for PS2 or Devil May Cry 3. It's more trial-and-error and rote memorization than actual fun. I'd rather replay Code Veronica.


----------



## revolink24

Dragon Age II: 8.5/10

I'm about 14 hours in right now (yep, I've been neglecting college coursework completely) and I loved the first 12 hours. The last few have begun to feel a bit repetitive and claustrophobic due to the setting, but hopefully there's still room for improvement on this one.


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





roller said:


> If you never tried, you should play Grand Theft Auto 3 with RealGTA3 mod, changes all cars in the game, texture, weapons and rebalanced damage, etc: http://realgta.net/realgta/info.html


 

 Ah I will try it.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

gonna have to eat my own words and rate God of war - Ghost of Sparta with a solid 8/10... way better than the first, and yes i am hooked.
   
  and LOL at the brothel part


----------



## joomongj

Dragon Age 2 - 23 hours in already....jeez lovin' every moment of it. Better graphics (dx9 looks just like the original and doesn't look much better), faster, flashier, more dynamic combats, sleek menus, sleek attribute layouts, simplified inventory management system (employment of the junk folder is an indispensable addon). This sequel is better than the precursor in almost every way. Granted, it's 20 hours shorter and many fans of the original are not happy w/ this. But I am. GG.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





joomongj said:


> Dragon Age 2 - 23 hours in already....jeez lovin' every moment of it. Better graphics (dx9 looks just like the original and doesn't look much better), faster, flashier, more dynamic combats, sleek menus, sleek attribute layouts, simplified inventory management system (employment of the junk folder is an indispensable addon). This sequel is better than the precursor in almost every way. Granted, it's 20 hours shorter and many fans of the original are not happy w/ this. But I am. GG.


 


  i want it!


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





joomongj said:


> Dragon Age 2 - 23 hours in already....jeez lovin' every moment of it. Better graphics (dx9 looks just like the original and doesn't look much better), faster, flashier, more dynamic combats, sleek menus, sleek attribute layouts, simplified inventory management system (employment of the junk folder is an indispensable addon). This sequel is better than the precursor in almost every way. Granted, it's 20 hours shorter and many fans of the original are not happy w/ this. But I am. GG.


 


  Glad you're enjoying it, but it I'm really skeptical about this game. Just from what all the reviewers have been saying, it seems like they simplified it for the action/console crowd at the expense of the RPG and min/max elements. Pity they didn't leave it as a more pure tactical RPG game. I'd still check it out at some point, but I'm just not that hyped about it.


----------



## WhiteCrow

I played the demo...it was an instant turn off.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> Glad you're enjoying it, but it I'm really skeptical about this game. Just from what all the reviewers have been saying, it seems like they simplified it for the action/console crowd at the expense of the RPG and min/max elements. Pity they didn't leave it as a more pure tactical RPG game. I'd still check it out at some point, but I'm just not that hyped about it.


 

  
  The combat hasn't changed much from DA:O. Some changes are for the worse, some are for the better, but mostly the same.
   
  While the pace of combat has been sped up in order to allow console players to button mash their way through the game on easier difficulties, that change has a fairly minor impact on the PC version other than forcing the player to pause more often to maintain the level of control granularity that was available in DA:O. A bit of a dumb decision to speed up combat only to force the player to slow it down again, but hey, some console players want their button mashing fun. Bigger issue is that not all enemy combatants are on the field when each fight starts. Usually they'll spawn in a couple of waves which wreaks havoc on any positioning you've done. It's an ugly and kludgy way of increasing encounter difficulty.
   
  Combat has also seen a couple of improvements. Knockback is a major combat component now, which greatly reduces (at least in early game) the effectiveness of mages as they can get easily stunlocked by archers if they draw too much fire. Mages also get a (much needed) nerf to their crowd control skills and are no longer able to keep the majority of enemies on a map locked down. Friendly fire has seen an upgrade, and AoE melee damage, knockdowns, and status effects will now affect companions. Nightmare difficulty is more difficult than it was in DA:O, mostly because mage and potion spam doesn't work nearly as well. 
   
  Stat distribution is mostly the same, but with some much needed transparency. Skill progression lines have been replaced by trees. Not much simplification there either. Companions are no longer able to equip armor though, instead coming with their own armor to allow them to keep a consistent appearance.
   
  Really, the big DA2 issues are the loss of a top down isometric view, the constant reuse of locations, and the lack of a compelling narrative structure at the beginning of the game.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Batman: Arkham Asylum - Probably a 9 so far. Not even close to the end.*
   
  It took me forever to buy the new Batman: Arkham Asylum. I once bought it for $30 about 6 months ago and then ended up returning it. The idea of playing a batman game just doesn't sound good.
  I finally bought it again and got the Game of the Year edition and love it. It's really quite addicting. I just hate how huge Batman is on screen and how awful the control is when he's moving slow. Reminds me of the terrible control in the first few Tombraider games.
  I just now left Arkham Mansion so I'm not that far into the game.
   
  After this I may play Fallout 3 over again. I've only beaten that game about a dozen times and put at least 300 hours into it. I loved it so much that I actually have a playthrough of it on Youtube. The game kept crashing so much for me when I used the PC version that I rushed it just to get it over with and beat it at level 11 or so. That's possibly the worst way to play the game. If you just follow the main storyline you lose out on the whole experience of the game. What's funny is that I actually hate New Vegas, but to me Fallout 3 is one of the best games ever made and I can play it over and over in different ways and not get sick of it. The only negative is that the combat isn't as fun as say Uncharted 2, but no big deal. I love how Fallout 3 seems to reward you for exploring, unlike New Vegas. BTW I can't wait to play "Skyrim".


----------



## joomongj

^ I enjoyed BAA thoroughly. Was the best movie game I've ever played. Arkham City is due this October so I'm no less than stoked about that. 300 hours on a singleplayer game eh? GG. I myself have injected 6600 hours into Guild Wars but that was spread over 5 years. Skyrim is on my list also. The score of Oblivion was sublime. Nothing less short of Jeremy Soule.


----------



## craiglester

Quote: 





3six5 said:


> Gran Turismo 5 - 9/10
> 
> If all the cars were premium, no doubt a 10/10.  Anybody who likes racing games NEEDS to get this game.


 


  Agreed.. Has rarely left the PS3 since thanksgiving . Love this game.. only 3 more endurance races to finish


----------



## BoneThug

Ski Free.
   
  Not gonna lie, its game changing.


----------



## marvin

Just got to Chapter 2 of Dragon Age 2 and have to lodge a complaint. I thought facing two vanishing assassin guys that could oneshot anything but a tank was as bad as it got. I was wrong. The hour long bugged boss battle was much worse.


----------



## blackcoffeex1

I'll just be honest and admit that I'm playing Pokemon Black. And enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Landis

I finally got around to playing Gran Turismo 5... It makes me so angry, yet it's so satisfying when you actually win or pass license.
   
  But seriously, I'm too angry with it right now to rate it anything.


----------



## Connnorrr

Got white the other day, been enjoy IT immensely. What is your current team?
  
  Quote: 





blackcoffeex1 said:


> I'll just be honest and admit that I'm playing Pokemon Black. And enjoying it immensely.


----------



## TruBrew

Quote: 





blackcoffeex1 said:


> I'll just be honest and admit that I'm playing Pokemon Black. And enjoying it immensely.


 


  Is it wrong that I want to buy another DS to play that game. I sold my last one, but I do love some Pokemon.


----------



## blackcoffeex1

Quote: 





connnorrr said:


> Got white the other day, been enjoy IT immensely. What is your current team?


 
   
  At the moment it's Servine, Darumaka, Drillbur, Sawk, Blitzle, and Panpour. I find myself switching out often to adapt to new trainers, so I spend most of my time grinding for levels. You?


----------



## Connnorrr

Current team is Dewott, Darumaka, Drilbur, Petilil, Blitzle, and Pidove, but Blitzle and Pidove are going to be replaced by a Solosis and a Litwick when they become available. Blitzle is just there for thunder wave at the moment since I get annoyed trying to rely on sleep powder from Petilil.
  
  Quote: 





blackcoffeex1 said:


> At the moment it's Servine, Darumaka, Drillbur, Sawk, Blitzle, and Panpour. I find myself switching out often to adapt to new trainers, so I spend most of my time grinding for levels. You?


----------



## Kukuk

Been playing the hell out of Dragon Age 2. On my second play-through, after replaying the first for better choices.
   
  I really like it. It has it's share of problems, but there is still plenty to like about it. The combat is much, much better. Still pretty tactical, but not as deathly slow as the first's. The story also offers much more interesting choices, and I like how they affect things later on in the game. With the first Dragon Age, choices you make really didn't seem to do anything, aside having characters react negatively or positively. But then you move on like nothing happened. Not here!
   
  The biggest drawback to the game though is the reuse of environments. In this regard, it's probably the laziest game this generation. It's so obvious too. It's not like Oblivion where they reuse certain corridors, they actually use the whole map, and block off paths (but they still show up on the minimap!).
   
  The characters also aren't quite as interesting as the first games... Or that is to say they aren't as interesting as DA:O's best characters. Leliana and Allistar just can't be beat, and it's kind of disappointing that there's really no character in DA2 that comes close. Varric is actually pretty interesting, and Merrill is cute, but that's about it. I freaking hated Isabella's guts. I've seen slutty characters before, but she is far and above the sluttiest I've ever seen in anything, movie, game, or anime.
   
  Stepping away from the bad though, the story is very good as well, especially Hawke's connection to (in my case) her family. I actually found myself really caring for them. It really acted as a nice springboard into the main story. At first I was a little disappointed that it doesn't really tell you what the main objective of the game is until the very end, but playing it again I can see it was just looming over you the whole time. A good bit of subtlety there that I'm not used to in games!
   
  I think if I had to be honest about a rating, I'd give it a 7/10 or so, but I'm enjoying it much more than a typical 7/10 game.


----------



## vagarach

Uncharted 2. What an amazing game. Polished to perfection, I'm trying to play it as slowly as possible, just to make sure I don't rush through such a rare gem.
   
  Also 'playing' GT5, I've gotten to professional level but I now need to grind in order to get more money to continue, and sorry, I don't have the time and ain't willing to run laps pointlessly!


----------



## joomongj

Crysis 2 pc. Performance @ 1920x1200, extreme is near flawless and runs smoother than C1 and Warhead but at the cost of scaling down the visuals, so no surprises. I cannot really blame 'em for going mainstream-catered this time around. After all I have buddies who won't buy C1 b/c they don't think they can run the game.
   
  Singleplayer, around 11 hours on veteran difficulty w/o rushing and exploring everything. On the flip side, there're people who beat it in 6 hours on normal. I was absolutely enamored by the 0g alien cesspool mission in the precursor and was looking forward to something similar here but no that didn't happen. Perhaps they decided not to do a mission like that due to past complaints about them. I honestly don't understand the rationale behind those complaints. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If anything it's a non-cliche mission design like that made me fell in love w/ C1. Lengthwise it is longer than CoD fo sho so that's not a bad thing. 8/10.
   
  Multiplayer, this is where the real meat is. I'm gonna hit level 20 in a few hours and like I said before is mad fun but at the same time a conspicuous copycat of CoD plus fatsuit. SCAR + laser is a must in Wars and cloaking was mostly for n00bs but the norm has changed now. Cloak is harder to differentiate and emits no buzzing noise so nanovision and cloak tracker are very useful at detecting cloaked n00bs. There are some glitches they need to iron out like ranked servers not starting, LE bonus exp resetting to 0 when entering matches and so on. I expect upcoming patches to address most of these issues. My k/d ratios aren't as high as how I usually do in Wars which is 5 - 10 and now at 2 - 4. Again, catering to mainstream has made 1v1 gunfights nowhere near epic as those in Wars and usually will be over in < 1 sec of encounter as opposed to 2 - 3 secs in Wars. Will see how long it will take me to get to 50 and prestige it 10 times over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 8.5/10.


----------



## feh1325

Crysis 2 on Xbox 360
   
  I'm probably a little less than half way done with the single player campaign.  So far, it seems like a standard campaign with a few added elements.  The story is nothing special (yet?), but the gameplay is pretty solid and allows the player to be a bit more tactical than in most first person shooters.  However, once my cover is blown, enemies know exactly where I am, even though I'm using a silencer, and then it turns into me hiding behind a chest-high-wall, putting on armor mode, shoot a couple guys, then duck back into cover.  The lighting is probably the best I've seen in any game.  However, textures and graphics look mediocre when your face is pressed up to them.  But whatever, I'm knit picking.
   
  My real problem is with the multiplayer.  Like everybody and their dog has already stated, the game, at least on paper, feels like a cross between Halo and Call of Duty.  However, the game doesn't play as well as either game.  It might just be the less than great internet connect at my parent's house, but my experience can be summarized in one word: inconsistent.  Let me elaborate.
   
  In Call of Duty (Black Ops or MW2, whatever), a guy goes down in 2-4 shots.  Lag is an issue, but it usually means enemy character models not walking smoothly and getting shot when, at least in your perspective, you're around the corner.  In Halo, a you drop a guy with 4 shots to the head.  Lag is not that much of an issue, at least in my experience.
  In Crysis 2, you have armor mode, which temporarily gives you more health, to put it in simple terms.  You can take a lot more fire while in armor mode before dying is what I'm trying to say.  If you don't use armor mode, you'll go down very quickly.  I died more than a dozen times by a guy hipfiring across the room with an LMG while I wasn't in armor mode.
   
  One game, I tried using a shotgun and got in a close quarter fight with a guy with an assault rifle.  We both enabled our armor mode and I unloaded 4 buckshots into his chest.  He didn't go down and rather sprayed my general area with bullets, dropping me with two connected shots.  Moreover, any gun is capable of a one hit headshot, provided the target is not in armor mode.  A lucky LMG hipfire spray across a room can trump 10 aim assault rifle shots.
   
  I'm probably not getting my point across as coherently as I'd like so I'll just end this.  The demo of this game was great and I really want to like the full game, I really am giving it the ol' college try.  But spotty hit detection, unreliable killcams, and poor connection and gameplay experience is enough for me to never touch the multiplayer ever again.  However, my friends enjoy playing this game, so I play with them.  I don't use primary weapons but instead, I use the pistol because then I have some tangible excuse for losing all my gunfights.
   
  Oh yeah, and the menu music also gets really distorted because it was compressed too much.  It pisses me off almost as much as the whole online experience.


----------



## beamthegreat

Dragon age 2 - 9/10
   
  Great gameplay, Good storyline that changes based on our decision, decent graphics (could be better considering its on dx11), and fun!


----------



## TruBrew

Quote: 





vagarach said:


> Uncharted 2. What an amazing game. Polished to perfection, I'm trying to play it as slowly as possible, just to make sure I don't rush through such a rare gem.
> 
> Also 'playing' GT5, I've gotten to professional level but I now need to grind in order to get more money to continue, and sorry, I don't have the time and ain't willing to run laps pointlessly!


 


  I have a solution to your Uncharted problem. Play it again. I have played both of them at least 3 times. I am actually playing the first one again. Uncharted 1 was the greatest game I had ever played, until the second. Try Platinuming the game, that will extend the time.


----------



## Novalis

Playing GOW1 on PS3.
   
  Great game, they should release more of the old classics from the ps2 on the ps3!
   
  I would love to see MGS2 on the ps3, with trophies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Edit: Forgot to rate GOW. I'll give it a 4 out of 5. Would have been a 5 if they had put a litle more work into enhancing the graphics and SQ. The SQ is horrible...


----------



## TruBrew

I loved GOW. I had never played it on PS2, so I was just happy to get the opportunity.


----------



## melomaniac

for some reason I returned to Halo Reach once more this past weekend, and did an entire solo campaign at 'normal' in about 9 hours. it felt like a stupid but compelling way to spend that much time, usually I won't play for that long in one sitting


----------



## headstr0ng

cs 1.6 8/10
  mw2 6/10 (2 many glitchers)


----------



## tdockweiler

I've been playing *Crysis 2* lately with my new K702 and E9 amp.
  At first I hated the shooting in this game for some reason. I love how you seem to need a strategy at FIRST and can't always just go run up to something and kill everything in sight. Well maybe I'm just not that good. AI seems rather bad.
   
  The level where you need to use the vehicle is the worst thing I've ever had to control in a game. I kept running into EVERYTHING. Luckily it was easy and short.
   
  I'm on the level where you need to go to a parking garage and activate some explosives. During this part of the game I got all confused and went around in circles it seems like. I went to the blue marker to continue the level but there was an enemy "stuck" somewhere that I had to kill first. I think after I left the parking garage I ran out of ammo and ended up just running past everything.
   
  I fought the "Pinger" (3 legged Tripod Robot) and it took me a few tries because I'm too impatient.
   
  Difficulty of the game on my setting is just right. Nothing too frustrating or too easy.
   
*I'd probably give the game so far a 7.5/10*
   
  The game really isn't as fun as it could be. I feel as if I want to just keep playing to get it over with. I actually found Bioshock 2 to be an overall better game. At least it's more fun.
   
   
  I've yet to find a FPS-like game to top Fallout 3 and Half Life 2 yet. I think I'm up to 300 hours into FO3 and I finally took an 8 month break from it! It's weird because I love FO3 but hate New Vegas?!


----------



## joomongj

^ Singleplayer is alright. Nothing spectacular nor revolutionary in any regard. I didn't like the greasy effect that they imposed on the graphics so I added a config and have been fiddling around w/ that. Like I said before multi is why I buy fps and despite it being a CoD copycat, I'm enjoyin' it. Hit lvl 50 once and rebooted already. You lose everything but the dogtags you've unlocked previously. There's no incentive to reboot your suit unless you want a fancier-looking icon next to your name, which for all intents and purposes only adds down arrow(s) on a lvl 50 icon before the suit reboot. They addressed cheating w/ the latest patch but I still see a few here and there.
   
  I like it over CoD b/c;
  1) Melees aren't as cheap as knifing in CoD. It takes 3 hits to kill in armour mode and 2 hits in all other modes.
  2) Strafing is important in 1v1 gunfights. I don't remember it being the same in CoD. 3-4 bullets and you're golden. A tip for beginners - in C2 you will need to strafe if you want to win 1v1 gunfights. Sometimes I've emptied an entire clip vs other decent players. He also emptied his clip so it came down to melee. Most n00bs and intermediate players will not strafe but instead will run around in cloak mode waiting for other people to uncloak so he can backstab. I've even seen people crouching immediately upon seeing enemies. I lol when I see people like 'em. Thx for the free kill.
  3) Cloak mode. This mode was mostly for n00bs in Crysis Wars but is actually quite important in C2. It is harder to see and emits no buzzing noise unlike in Wars, so this mode is useful in reducing your chances of being backstabbed or increasing your chances of backstabbing. But don't expect cloak to be a panacea. In close proximity you can easily see the silhouette and I run cloak tracker just to spot cloaked players. If you love cloaking, stealth enhance, mobility enhance, armour enhance/nano recharge/energy transfer are popular choices.
   
  If anyone wanna group up for games shoot me a pm (PC).


----------



## oqvist

Just got Crysis 2 myself. Forgot I preordered it some half year ago or so. Afraid it would be to console damaged I had decided not to buy it. But anyway happy I got it in the mail particularly since this is really the avatar of video games. The first fps game where stereo 3D worked flawlessly. I thought it would not be possible to run stereo3D in fps since every single fps game has had convergence issues that made aiming over long distances especially a pain. There is no sign of it here! The 3D is so good there is hardly any fatigue running even 100 % 3D and unless I put my eyes 20 cm from the monitor no visible ghosting. Picture not being that dark either like in most fps games I have tried where I had to compensate like crazy with gamma or brightness.
   
  Otherwise plain weird to play a Crysis game you can maximize at launch. It doesn´t push todays computer at all but it still looks quite spectacular. To a point where I simply don´t care but it´s a shame how consoles are allowed to hold back PC Gaming these days . The mouse movement doesn´t appear to be entirely smooth. Not sure if it´s due to me only having 2 gig of RAM which is clearly on the limit or if there is console lag built in.


----------



## melomaniac

gone back to Rainbox Six games because my son pulled out anything that works as a local co-op. some fun to be had.


----------



## oqvist

Which Rainbow titles? The Rainbow series peaked with Raven Shield though the Vegas series was surprisingly good. Not anywhere near Raven Shield though. May also try SWAT 4. Also absolutely superb


----------



## Sumpfkraut

*GRAW 2* is a very fun game, but it would be much more fun if your AI team mates weren't actually five times as bad as the enemy AI. I've had them slowly advancing without any cover towards enemies they very well saw and who very well saw them too, and they didn't shoot one shot. Actually I think they can't even shoot while advancing at all, which is doubly bad since it takes them so long to switch between moving and shooting.
   
*Sims 3* is incredibly fun, but the suboptimal choice of clothes and hairstyles is sometimes very irritating.
   


  Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Which Rainbow titles? The Rainbow series peaked with Raven Shield though the Vegas series was surprisingly good. Not anywhere near Raven Shield though. May also try SWAT 4. Also absolutely superb


 
  I actually prefer LV 2 over Swat 4, though it is indeed great. Too bad no one seems to play LV2 MP...


----------



## melomaniac

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Which Rainbow titles? The Rainbow series peaked with Raven Shield though the Vegas series was surprisingly good. Not anywhere near Raven Shield though. May also try SWAT 4. Also absolutely superb


 

 this week, vegas and vegas 2. pity the split-screen action drops dialogue and story. you need to remember the single-player plot a bit to enjoy the co-op. agree about SWAT4 (and about the brain-damaged AI on your side in GRAW). some of my favorite scenarios in such games involve a mix of sneaky sniping and tactical teamwork, never ceases to amaze me how far games have come in that regard.


----------



## blackcoffeex1

I'm going back and replaying Kingdom Hearts on expert. I haven't played it since middle school. Quite enjoying it


----------



## Landis

Alrighty! Had a few days off and had a chance to play through Sly Cooper (from the PS3 Sly Cooper HD Collection). Pretty damn good mid-90's PSX adventure/platforming fun! Very reminiscent of Crash Bandicoot, but occasionally terrible controls (heavily noticed on the last boss), occasional freezing and often awful camera angles (had an issue almost once a level), but boy is it fun and rather easy. If you're a fan of trophies, get this game without thinking twice, because I landed a platinum without really trying within what would work out to be a day's worth of gaming and relaxing. The glitches, bad camera and bad controls leave a sour taste in your mouth while playing and jumping into lava because you can't see where you are, but it's quite fun and I'd recommend it at the $30 price point and the $10 I got it for, I ain't complaining one bit! Oh, I should also note there are two more whole Sly Cooper games (plus minigames) I have yet to play through-- great value!
   
  7/10


----------



## Proglover

I've been playing Tribal Wars a lot, high ranking and all, before I quit. Very addictive game.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote: 





landis said:


> Oh, I should also note there are two more whole Sly Cooper games (plus minigames) I have yet to play through-- great value!
> 
> 7/10


 
   
  I'm personally not a big fan of the later Cooper games, they take a more sandbox approach that I don't consider as satisfying compared to the linear, well-designed levels of the first. (Yes I know no one cares what I think)
   
  Zelda: Link to the Past - Replaying for the umpteenth time, never really noticed how short the dungeons, how small the map, and how repetitive (and uninspired) the later bosses are. I had just finished (by which I mean entered the final dungeon, got bored, and started playing Metroid) Zelda: Minish Cap, and it's a significantly better game, even if the world seems to be on more narrow scale. As a sequel should be of course, but you know, nostalgia addicts and all.


----------



## Permagrin

OT but that Battlefield 3 trailer is saweeeet!


----------



## feh1325

Played about a dozen games of the Gears of War 3 Beta.
   
  I'm having fun with the beta.  The game handles well, and the interface is adequate.  I do, however, have some problems with matchmaking and team balance.


----------



## Sunmermaster

mass effect 2, 7/10, really more easy than ME1, why its ipossible to buy armors?,  fail,  have more argument and I really love Garrus is back again!!


----------



## Dzjudz

Portal 2: 8/10.

Great game, very cool innovations compared to the previous game. It feels like a full game now. The puzzles are just right in difficulty, some are very intricate. The story is alright, nothing original. Single player is about 6 hours long I'd say. Played through in one go.

The new features, like the different gels, work very well.

Tried co-op as well. Now this is extremely fun!! Don't have any Steam friends with the game so I paired up with a random stranger. I got very lucky because he/she was very nice and thankfully also smart with portals. The co-op is really amazing, it forces you to work together. The difficulty scale ramps up towards the end. Some puzzles make you think for a while. I think the co-op took us about 4 hours. If you have portal 2 and are wary about co-op, please give it a go. Hopefully you'll get a great partner like I did.

8/10 is the max I can give this game though, because like all puzzle games, the replay value is lost almost completely. It's darn fun though!


----------



## Roger Strummer

Crysis 2 Single Player: 9/10 - I really liked the campaign of this game, one of my favorite single player shooters in quite a while. The freedom to tackle battles in the way you want is so refreshing when compared to CoD et. al., and the length seems almost spot on, much longer than most FPS these days, although that depends on how you play it. The visuals are awesome although that was expected, but impressive what Crytek accomplished in the PS360, I didn't think this level was possible with good framerates. I would give it maybe a 10 if the AI wasn't so hit or miss, sometimes soldier charge at you pretty intelligently and complicate matters a lot, but often you find a soldier or aliens stuck walking to a wall or repeatedly asking a death partner  if they are hit, although since I was having a lot of fun with the battles and graphics, it amused me more than bother me.
   
  Crysis 2 Multi Player: 5/10: Why if the single player was so good they had to go and try to make it like CoD for the multiplayer baffles me. It was really disappointing for so many reasons I don't even want to go deeper into it, sigh so much potential wasted, hopefully by Crysis 3 the multiplayer will rise as an alternative to Halo and CoD as a third pillar of FPS console multiplayers.


----------



## Planar_head

Portal 2: 9/10

So far, I really like this game. It's really quite an interesting game, both in puzzles and in visuals.

The visual quality is excellent, but what really struck me was the visual change over the levels and over Portal 1. It means so much when the visuals change the first time in Portal 1, now once again the visuals change to tell a story or to convey a certain emotion. This game reads like an excellent story, one which I wish I had more immediate time to play. The animation fluidity is really amazing, if I do say so myself. The puzzles are puzzles, not reaction based like Portal: Prelude.

EDIT: Three words: Pure Epic Win.

That's what Portal 2 is.


----------



## oqvist

Crysis 2 SP 9 out of 10. Crytek raise their own standard technically. They do things that a lot of game developers want to do but can´t and offer a very immersive gameworld. Only thing that doesn´t give it a 10 is the story and the AI. Otherwise a trademark for the Crysis series. Alien AI is better but human AI is worse then I remember from Far Cry and Crysis.As for story I don´t demand much for action paced fps games. Stories that has moved me has always been in more rpg oriented titles like System Shock 2, Bioshock, the Darkness. There is just no time or place to develop characters like in slower paced fps games with more rpg elements. Story is nice told never obtrusive but to clichéd in the end. I have seen this ending in several movies already. But it´s okay since actual gameplay is always in focus. The 3D is what impresses the most. It proved me wrong that it can´t work 100 % for fps games actually. 3D is just as good as the better 3D movies and apart from other games the image quality doesn´t suffer like in most other fps games where I enable 3D. It does actually look better unless you enable a lot of AA when not running in 3D.
   
  Multiplayer I can´t judge since I never play it. Wish the AI was better I don´t expect to much fun with the bots. I will quite surely do another run on the highest difficulty later on. Veteran was just right for me. Good pacing didn´t die to to often. Powerful but not immortal


----------



## joomongj

Portal 2 - 9.5/10. Thoroughly thoroughly enjoyin' it. Makes the first one look like a peanut in comparison. -1/2 for visuals which can be better but then I'm rather nitpicking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Other than that, fp puzzle-solving game at its finest. Would not be an overstatement if I said Valve coined this genre.


----------



## Mdraluck23

blackcoffeex1 said:


> I'll just be honest and admit that I'm playing Pokemon Black. And enjoying it immensely.




I'm playing LeafGreen. 9/10

And Forza 3. 9.75/10
And Minecraft. 9.5/10
And Halo 3. 10/10
And MLB 2K11. 8/10


----------



## WhiteCrow

been playing Metro2033...sooo hard


----------



## feh1325

I got two Gears of War 3 Beta codes.  Take em.

 JTP49-QFWRV-DG4HK-H4J2W-6HYKZ 23H7D-3QKKJ-W33VK-JCRCM-C2QTZ


----------



## Amish

Been playing Two Worlds 2 and completely loving it. I'm in the 3rd chapter of a 4 chapter game so I should rate it yet but as it is I have to give it a solid 8/10.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

just built myself a new computer last week. And i beat Crysis 2 yesterday, i really liked it. Yeah the graphics were freaking awesome, though not as good as the first from what ive read. but its also alot better than many other shooters coming out now. I know yahtzee compared it to HL2 a bunch, and i wouldnt go that far, but it was very good.


----------



## Landis

Portal 2 - 9/10 (PS3)
   
  Wow, what a great game. I didn't play the first Portal, but with how much I enjoyed this game, I definitely will. Portal 2 doesn't need you to have played the first game as it catches you up (and it's likely you've heard reference to the first game from the overused "the cake is a lie" meme) and the story along with the written dialogue are amongst the best I've seen in any game, but to see it come from a puzzle game was impressive and makes me respect the folks at Valve that much more. I also can't remember the last time a game had a second story for the co-op (split-screen or online).
   
  I would highly recommend this game if you love clever puzzles, witty (and not so witty) comedy and visually pleasing games. It's short (7-8 hours give or take), it's sweet and it leaves you wanting more.
   
   
  Also, a few catchy ditties!


----------



## oqvist

Yes it´s league above HL 2. It shouldn´t be compared to that one.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Yes it´s league above HL 2. It shouldn´t be compared to that one.


 


  i think you forgot the JK you meant to put at the end of that statement, theres no way that portal is better than HL2.... yes portal is freaking amazing, but HL2 is one of the greatest games ever made.


----------



## oqvist

Sorry haven´t played Portal 2. Meant Crysis 2. There is a lot of better fps games then Half Life 2.


----------



## revolink24

You be crazy.


----------



## Roller

I still say Super Meat Boy rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  And the world would never be the same if it weren't for a crowbar wielding educated fellow


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Sorry haven´t played Portal 2. Meant Crysis 2. There is a lot of better fps games then Half Life 2.


 

 oh wow....thats even harder for me to swallow 
   


  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> You be crazy.


 


  agreed, there isnt a better FPS game than HL2....
   
  but dont get me wrong oqvist, i did really like Crysis 2, but i kind of felt like it was taking too much from HL2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it was better for it, and it was still a pretty stellar game.
   
  All the people on the internet that are complaining that Crysis 2 doesnt look as good as crysis 1, are completely missing the point that it still looks freaking amazing, and its a much better game.


----------



## Lunatique

HL2 remains the king. It's not about how advanced the graphics are, but the complete package of gameplay mechanics, storytelling, music, sound effects, voice acting, and so on. HL2 is one amazing rollercoaster ride that has lots of different levels that are very diverse, characters you care about, a premise that's intriguing, and some of the best pacing ever in any game, slowly building up the intensity and epic drama.
  
  Quote:  





> All the people on the internet that are complaining that Crysis 2 doesnt look as good as crysis 1, are completely missing the point that it still looks freaking amazing, and its a much better game.


 

 Very true. Just look at the first generation of games that came out for this current generation of consoles. Now look at Crysis 2. That is a huge difference in visual quality.


----------



## fraseyboy

Wait, people are actually arguing that Crysis 2 is better than Half Life 2?!
   
  That's just totally ridiculous.


----------



## oqvist

Not at all. Crysis 2 and already Crysis warhead does just about all that Lunatique mention better then Half Life 2. Replay Half Life 2 and see how it stack up now. It was great for it´s time but things do move forward. On the technical side HL 2 was old already during launch but that didn´t hurt it much in my book except for the awful AI which was one of the strong point of the original.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Not at all. Crysis 2 and already Crysis warhead does just about all that Lunatique mention better then Half Life 2. Replay Half Life 2 and see how it stack up now. It was great for it´s time but things do move forward. On the technical side HL 2 was old already during launch but that didn´t hurt it much in my book except for the awful AI which was one of the strong point of the original.


 


  i replayed it less than a year ago, and its definitely still better than any other shooter ive played on the PC.
   
  and while Crysis does some of those things well, i would, and obviously most the other members of the thread would agree, that HL2 does them all better, except for graphics, obviously, the graphics for Crysis 2 are drastically better.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> i replayed it less than a year ago, and its definitely still better than any other shooter ive played on the PC.
> 
> and while Crysis does some of those things well, i would, and obviously most the other members of the thread would agree, that HL2 does them all better, except for graphics, obviously, the graphics for Crysis 2 are drastically better.


 


  Graphics? How about some souped up 2010 graphics for HL2?:


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





roller said:


> Graphics? How about some souped up 2010 graphics for HL2?:


 


  eh, id rather play the original than that. i dont like what they did with some of the characters, specailly Alyx


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> eh, id rather play the original than that. i dont like what they did with some of the characters, specailly Alyx


 
   

 My issue is basically with Dr. Breen. But unfortunately that vid doesn't show the amazing changes in scenery, some are really amazing, as well as having textures of really high resolution. It's very well put together, but it increases the system requirements quite a bit.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





roller said:


> My issue is basically with Dr. Breen. But unfortunately that vid doesn't show the amazing changes in scenery, some are really amazing, as well as having textures of really high resolution. It's very well put together, but it increases the system requirements quite a bit.


 
  eh im sure my computer could run it. It makes me giggle that i can set every setting in a source to the max and still peg the frames at 300 during the stress test, when back in the day i had to turn the settings down quite a bit to even manage 60 frames... i may try it the next time i play through HL2 though, but that new Alyx model just bothered me a ton. but your comment about the scenery intrigues me.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> eh im sure my computer could run it. It makes me giggle that i can set every setting in a source to the max and still peg the frames at 300 during the stress test, when back in the day i had to turn the settings down quite a bit to even manage 60 frames... i may try it the next time i play through HL2 though, but that new Alyx model just bothered me a ton. but your comment about the scenery intrigues me.


 

  
  Keep in mind that 18GB of texture, redone particles and more, do take a toll on computers. Make no mistake, it really need more computing power. But do try it and see for yourself. Also, models can be interchangeable, check youtube and you'll see several different models, including a higher resolution default Alyx model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the scenery is brooding indeed, makes one feel that the brown stuff did hit the fan, hard, in City 17 and its surroundings


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Not at all. Crysis 2 and already Crysis warhead does just about all that Lunatique mention better then Half Life 2. Replay Half Life 2 and see how it stack up now. It was great for it´s time but things do move forward. On the technical side HL 2 was old already during launch but that didn´t hurt it much in my book except for the awful AI which was one of the strong point of the original.


 

  
  I played Half Life 2 for the first time when Orange Box was released, after the hype had died down. I played it without any existing conceptions about how it was and I loved it. Half Life 2 was old during launch? I'm pretty sure the Source engine was quite advanced at the time. And even now it looks pretty damn fine, certainly not THAT noticeably dated.
   
  Despite the less than photo-realistic graphics, the atmosphere created is incredible. Subtle things around city 17 like the lack of hands on a clock create a sense of decay and remind you that something is not quite right. I can remember specific places from Half Life 2 and how they made me feel years after playing it. No other FPS I've played does this as well as Half Life 2.
   
  Furthermore most modern FPS's don't get the balance between action and downtime right. In Half Life 2 intense action sequences are broken up by physics puzzles and, in the episodes, character building sequences like the Alyx and dog ball play thing. That's another great thing about Half Life 2. The characters are memorable. I found myself getting pretty attached to them and I can't wait to meet Alyx again in Episode 3. The characters in Crysis were your typical obnoxious action movie hero's.
   
  HL2 defined the narrative FPS genre and imo still hasn't been beaten in that respect. Don't get me wrong, the Crysis series is pretty fun and certainly looks nice but they're not a patch on Half Life 2. Crysis 2 is fun. Half Life 2 is art.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:  





> Crysis 2 is fun. Half Life 2 is art.


 

 what an amazing way of putting it.
   
  and i thought about it today, First Person Shooters are the only genre where i can think of an undisputed champion for best game, and that HL2. i dont think any other genre has a game that defining


----------



## Lunatique

Quote:  





> Crysis 2 is fun. Half Life 2 is art.


 

 Gentlemen, a round of applause for this fine statement.
   
  One look at my music studio's entrance door and you'll know exactly where I'm coming from:
  http://www.ethereality.info/ethereality_website/about_me/images/workspace/cloud_pagoda/cloud_pagoda-studio.htm


----------



## fraseyboy

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> One look at my music studio's entrance door and you'll know exactly where I'm coming from:
> http://www.ethereality.info/ethereality_website/about_me/images/workspace/cloud_pagoda/cloud_pagoda-studio.htm


 
  Woah. That is one hell of a mancave! I think my goal in life is to acquire enough resources to be able to create something like this for myself.


----------



## EnOYiN

I'd say that HL2 not necessarily the best FPS because there is a clear difference between competitive FPSes and the ones that focus on storyline. When talking competitive FPS games I would give the title to either Quake, CS or Unreal. 

That said, there is always the time period to consider when saying one game is better than another. Doom was brilliant when it first became available. Then, after a while, Quake 1 made it's appearance and because of the technologies which were available at that time it was better than Doom. Taking the time into consideration I'd say that Monkey Island, Day of the Tentacle or Simon the Sorcerer are still amongst the best games ever made. Right now however (not considering the remake) the graphics of those games are awful and the controls aren't something to write home about either.

That's the main problem when rating games I think. Even within the same genre. The differences in the available technology can make a game which may have been really good a while ago average some time later. If you're someone who likes good graphics I can see that person liking a newer game more. Even though the gameplay might not be as good.

My opinion on the subject at hand:

HL>>>Crysis.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

I didn't understand all the hype on HL2 its a great game but definitely not the "legend" that most people consider althought the episodes are better,i did not find it fun when i played it -unlike farcry wich was much better IMO at the time-, bottom line is if HL2 was not the sequel of the great HL people will finaly stop rave about it and consider it at its true value.

Like some people it pissed me off when i always see people considering HL2 to be the greatest game of history, IMO it see it more like a low-cost sci-fi COD but with a great engine, and yes i consider COD games better even if its more like a interactive blockbuster action movie.

BTW right now i'm playing world of tanks and i'm addicted to it !


----------



## EnOYiN

(.. browser failure)


----------



## Permagrin

lunatique said:


> Gentlemen, a round of applause for this fine statement.
> 
> One look at my music studio's entrance door and you'll know exactly where I'm coming from:
> http://www.ethereality.info/ethereality_website/about_me/images/workspace/cloud_pagoda/cloud_pagoda-studio.htm




Wow... Very nice place to create!


----------



## revolink24

:eek:


----------



## MicroNik

Its amazing how this thread started back in.. um 2005..
   
  Anyway I just finished Portal 2, I wrote a review about it here on my gaming website..
  http://thelocalpub.invisionzone.com/index.php?/topic/695-a-review-of-portal-2/
   
  and in case I'm not allowed to post a link, ignore that and read this:
   
  I loved it.. It gets a 9 of 10 for me. I took off one point because it isnt set-up for a sequel..


----------



## Permagrin

@MicroNik: You might want to use the spoiler function for that last line.


----------



## dirkpitt45

Brink - Garbage, completely over-hyped and over-marketed. The previews and videos are nothing like the actual game, complete disappointment. Not to mention it's completely broken, barely runs on most ATI cards, and doesn't run over 25 fps on my 5870 in game (single player or online). I've also managed to unlock all of the weapons and attachments, after about 40 minutes of slogging through the challenges. Total waste of my money and time. 2/10.
   
  Section 8: Prejudice - Awesome. The first one was a bit of a disappointment, but Prejudice basically improved on everything it did wrong. There's far more weapons, upgrades, vehicles, an actual 5-6 hours campaign, swarm mode, 32 player online, lots of stuff. Nice change from Brink, it's got 10x the content, it's actually playable, looks better, and it's only $15!  8/10, great value.


----------



## Blisse

Portal 2. 1/10. Games like this make me barf. I get motion sick very easily. Gets the 1 point because it's really fun and has a great concept.
  Similarly, Portal 1 would've gotten 1/10 for the same reasons. I know, can't really judge a game and it's my fault, but if I'm unable to play the game because of the way the game works, then I can't give it high marks can I?


----------



## Planar_head

No, Portal 1 would have gotten 0/10 from you because the effect was much worse in Portal 1.

But then again, the above review is obviously a joke.


----------



## Blisse

Not really. You're denying an opinion of the game. If I finish the game, but couldn't enjoy it because of how it works, how does that invalidate my review of it. I'm supposed to give 8/10 for something that makes me want to barf? 

 I got through Portal 1 with one event of motion sickness. Portal 2 gave me five. 
   
  The physical play-through of the game is just important as any other part.
   
  It doesn't mean I don't like the game.


----------



## Planar_head

You only rated the game on your ability to play it. Hence why I jumped on you for it.

Almost like how Yahtzee spoke somewhat lesser of this game just because it is a sequel.


----------



## Blisse

Well everything is exactly as every reviewer, here and elsewhere, has said about it, so I can't really add much to the discussion except that point. I'll try though.
   
  Very nicely surprised by certain parts, game difficult progressed nicely, good acting and voicing. Portal concept basically the same as last one which is great, and neat additions. Also great to roam and see more of the world. Better story than last time by quite a bit, and more stuff happens. Also got lost and stuck a few times. But that really doesn't overcome my inability to play, and subsequently, enjoy the game. 
   
  It's like being given a really really comfortable chair, but being zapped every half hour by it. Is it comfortable? Gods yes. But does being electrocuted every time you use it somewhat deter from the chair? Of course. But it's still about motion sickness.
   
  It'd be a great game for anyone who doesn't get nausous* (sp?) easily. Sadly I'm not part of that group, so I can't rate it like that. 
   
  After reading the discussion on Half-Life, I'm tempted to play it. I'm not the greatest fan of first person shooters anymore, but I also never played Half-Life since the videos didn't interest me that much (zombies). Also a bit too 8-bit for my tastes.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Portal 2. 1/10. Games like this make me barf. I get motion sick very easily. Gets the 1 point because it's really fun and has a great concept.
> Similarly, Portal 1 would've gotten 1/10 for the same reasons. I know, can't really judge a game and it's my fault, but if I'm unable to play the game because of the way the game works, then I can't give it high marks can I?


 

 Then don't give it any marks at all--just say you are physically unable to play it, period. If a food critic is allergic to peanuts and rates a dish a 2 out of 10 because he can't eat it due to his allergy, is that fair? He shouldn't eat it or rate it at all.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Then don't give it any marks at all--just say you are physically unable to play it, period. If a food critic is allergic to peanuts and rates a dish a 2 out of 10 because he can't eat it due to his allergy, is that fair? He shouldn't eat it or rate it at all.


 


  Sadly, different than an allergy. That would imply I am unable to play the game at all. I can play it, for a period. I can play the game, he can't eat his dish. I played the game and I can't enjoy it. And it is the concept of the game that causes the problem, not just me.

 Also, please don't argue only with, if a is x then b is x as well if a is related to b. 
  Finally, last I checked this was "Rate the video games you're currently playing" on Head-Fi, not an esteemed reviewer site, and I'm certainly not a top review or critic. 
   
  If it makes you happy; 1/10, deducted for being physically unable to play the game for extended periods of time due to nausea. Added 1 for a good game that I cannot enjoy fully.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Not at all. Crysis 2 and already Crysis warhead does just about all that Lunatique mention better then Half Life 2. Replay Half Life 2 and see how it stack up now. It was great for it´s time but things do move forward. On the technical side HL 2 was old already during launch but that didn´t hurt it much in my book except for the awful AI which was one of the strong point of the original.


 


  I have recently HLS> Farcry>Bioshock>Farcry2>Killzone 1>Killzone 2> Resistance 1>Stalker>Resistance2=Killzone3>Crysis2>Crysis
  Seriously, I have no love for crysis at all.I did only try crysis 2 for a bit and liked it better than the first but I still wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Planar_head

blisse said:


> Sadly, different than an allergy. That would imply I am unable to play the game at all. I can play it, for a period. I can play the game, he can't eat his dish. I played the game and I can't enjoy it. And it is the concept of the game that causes the problem, not just me.
> 
> Also, please don't argue only with, if a is x then b is x as well if a is related to b.
> Finally, last I checked this was "Rate the video games you're currently playing" on Head-Fi, not an esteemed reviewer site, and I'm certainly not a top review or critic.
> ...




We don't need you to be a top reviewer to criticize you for your logical fallacy.


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> Then don't give it any marks at all--just say you are physically unable to play it, period. If a food critic is allergic to peanuts and rates a dish a 2 out of 10 because he can't eat it due to his allergy, is that fair? He shouldn't eat it or rate it at all.


 

 I have to agree with both sides.  For certain scenes, especially when it's dark, I get a little bit nauseous and have to take a break sometimes.  It doesn't happen often and it's worse on other games for me.  But I don't think it's fair to critique the game for it.  Lunatique's analogy is pretty 'on'.  It would be like saying that a certain roller coaster sucks because it made you puke in the end.
   
*Portal 2: 9/10* A little bit too much GlaDOS in my ear this time.  But still a great game and great concept.  Short learning curve (I'm not a gamer whatsoever) and you can take breaks without actually pausing the game.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> I have recently HLS> Farcry>Bioshock>Farcry2>Killzone 1>Killzone 2> Resistance 1>Stalker>Resistance2=Killzone3>Crysis2>Crysis
> Seriously, I have no love for crysis at all.I did only try crysis 2 for a bit and liked it better than the first but I still wouldn't buy it.


 
  i personally wouldnt even put Bioshock on that list, i dont consider it to be a FPS game. yeah its from the first person, and yeah you may shoot things, but its so much more...and i really did like crysis 2, but i just started crysis 1, and while its pretty for sure, its not doing anything special for me gameplay wise. but maybe thats becuase i just beat Battlefield Bad Company 2

  
   Quote:


planar_head said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 this.
   
  yes, it is still a good argument that Lunatique made. If someone cant ride rollercoasters becuase they get sick, they shouldn't review rollercoasters. Or if someone hates Rap music, they shouldnt review rap albums. If you cant play first person puzzlers becuase you become physically ill, you should not rate them. Its not the games fault that you can't play it. My mom used to get sick watching me play F-Zero X, guess what i quit doing when she was in the room??
   
  the game is still amazing, whether you can play it or not.
   
  EDIT: hahahaha it seems great minds think alike! i totally hadnt seen Mkubota1's post before i made my reference to rollercoasters!


----------



## kingtz

Dragon Age 2.
   
  I'm rating this as a sequel to Dragon Age:Origions that I so love and cherish.
   
  1/10.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> Dragon Age 2.
> 
> I'm rating this as a sequel to Dragon Age:Origions that I so love and cherish.
> 
> 1/10.


 

 I just made it into chapter 2, and so far, I'm not impressed because it doesn't have nearly the sense of dramatic gravity the first game had. It just sort meanders without a real purpose, and even the recruiting process and the involved stories are kind of unsatisfying. It's not terrible, but a bit of a let down thus far for a Bioware game.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> I just made it into chapter 2, and so far, I'm not impressed because it doesn't have nearly the sense of dramatic gravity the first game had. It just sort meanders without a real purpose, and even the recruiting process and the involved stories are kind of unsatisfying. It's not terrible, but a bit of a let down thus far for a Bioware game.


 
  Thank you for shopping bioware, home of the famous one storyline used since '98.


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> I just made it into chapter 2, and so far, I'm not impressed because it doesn't have nearly the sense of dramatic gravity the first game had. It just sort meanders without a real purpose, and even the recruiting process and the involved stories are kind of unsatisfying. It's not terrible, but a bit of a let down thus far for a Bioware game.


 

 Just wait until you get further in and you have to visit the same damn cave for the 30th time, or the same warehouse or the same mansion map. Don't even make me bring up all the "streamlining"...


----------



## SoupRKnowva

its pretty much the same thing they did with ME2 from what i hear. And i didnt like that much either, only got around 6 hours in, and i loved ME1. I still really want to play Dragon Age Origins, but im just resigning myself to the fact that i probably wont play any of the rest of the series.
   
  this about sums it up
http://www.actionbutton.net/?p=942


----------



## kingtz

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> its pretty much the same thing they did with ME2 from what i hear. And i didnt like that much either, only got around 6 hours in, and i loved ME1. I still really want to play Dragon Age Origins, but im just resigning myself to the fact that i probably wont play any of the rest of the series.
> 
> this about sums it up
> http://www.actionbutton.net/?p=942


 

 Yeah, it actually did a very good job of summing up the game (DA2), although I don't really agree with some of the writer said about DA:O. If anyone who hasn't played the game just read that review, yes, it's really *that *bad. Nothing was exaggerated.
   
  DA2's metascore on Metacritic is also very telling. Over 2600 PC users rated, and the average score is 4.3/10. The XBOX360 and PS3 scores aren't much different. As long as Mike Laidlaw (DA2's lead developer, who just jumped shipped over from Jade Empire) has anything to do with DA3, I'm done with this series.


----------



## MadMatt2600

I am yet another hooked on Portal 2. Borderlands is my fall back whenever I get bored and just wanna kill something.I was really disappointed with Fallout: New Vegas. I think they could have done a lot more with it and just got in a rush.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





madmatt2600 said:


> I am yet another hooked on Portal 2. Borderlands is my fall back whenever I get bored and just wanna kill something.I was really disappointed with Fallout: New Vegas. I think they could have done a lot more with it and just got in a rush.


 


  yea, everything just feels hollow, not saying fallout 3 was miles better, i think it just had more staying power.


----------



## joomongj

Brink - near complete garbage. 3/10. Didn't give it 0 due to its decent score and 'customizability'. No point in being able to customize chars if the rest of the game is as good as garbage. 50 bucks can be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> its pretty much the same thing they did with ME2 from what i hear. And i didnt like that much either, only got around 6 hours in, and i loved ME1. I still really want to play Dragon Age Origins, but im just resigning myself to the fact that i probably wont play any of the rest of the series.
> 
> this about sums it up
> http://www.actionbutton.net/?p=942


 
  ME2 actually was pretty good, though not as good as ME1. DA2 so far isn't nearly as good as ME2.
   
  To date, my favorite Bioware game remains KOTOR. I never played any of the earlier Baldur's Gate series though. I tried playing the Neverwinter Nights games and they just sort of bored me. I liked Jade Empire. Never played KOTOR2, but that's not Bioware.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

whitecrow said:


> yea, everything just feels hollow, not saying fallout 3 was miles better, i think it just had more staying power.




I agree, the 2 games are excellent but they created something too big and lack development time / money / developers to polish it but it is still one of the best games i ever played, the soundtracks is very great also.


----------



## sa_ill

Playing Assassin's Creed 2 at the moment. Huge improvement over Assassin's Creed 1. My rating 8/10. Have written about it on my gaming blog. illgaming.wordpress.com
   
  Mass Effect 2, in my honest opinion, was bad. Offered nothing new from ME1. Read my post Whats the big deal with Mass Effect 2.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





sa_ill said:


> Playing Assassin's Creed 2 at the moment. *Huge improvement over Assassin's Creed 1*. My rating 8/10. Have written about it on my gaming blog. illgaming.wordpress.com
> 
> Mass Effect 2, in my honest opinion, was bad. Offered nothing new from ME1. Read my post Whats the big deal with Mass Effect 2.


 


  if by better you mean drastically capsulizing the story to a point where you can literally sleep walk through the game and not miss a beat, "stream lining" the combat but it was so buggy most of the time slicing somebody up for 20min only to have them crack your skull open the next time you turn your back, changing the platforming Just ever so slightly but Ezio refuses to grab anything not not made out of 24karrot gold or hookers. AC-2 was a 1 step forwards 3 steps back kind of deal IMO and quite a few other peoples opinion but people that looooooooooved it generally thought AC-1 was boring because you couldn't commence with the killing and that the assassination cut scenes were to long and boring. AC-2 was fun, but just do damn buggy and the story had all of the drama and twists and turns of a wide open country road....so none.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





lunatique said:


> ME2 actually was pretty good, though not as good as ME1. DA2 so far isn't nearly as good as ME2.
> 
> To date, my favorite Bioware game remains KOTOR. I never played any of the earlier Baldur's Gate series though. I tried playing the Neverwinter Nights games and they just sort of bored me. I liked Jade Empire. Never played KOTOR2, but that's not Bioware.


 
  agreed, i would say that KOTOR is definitely my favorite Bioware RPG, and i didnt like KOTOR2 much, but as you said it wasnt made by Bioware, that was obsidian, which were the same people who made fallout new vegas.
   
  and maybe ME2 was a good game, it just wasnt good compared to ME1, at least i didnt think so. They went to far in their "streamlining"


----------



## Surreal.

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> I have recently HLS> Farcry>Bioshock>Farcry2>Killzone 1>Killzone 2> Resistance 1>Stalker>Resistance2=Killzone3>Crysis2>Crysis
> Seriously, I have no love for crysis at all.I did only try crysis 2 for a bit and liked it better than the first but I still wouldn't buy it.


 
   
  No love for the Resistance series? I still consider (FoM) the best game on the PlayStation 3, for both its SP and MP contributions. It's a 4-5 year old game and has yet to be topped in the MP domain, no matter how many CoD's or CoD clones they pump out.
   
  I have the Half-Life series in my Steam backlog (bought it during some Steam sale and have yet to play it.) It's the one game I hear is synonymous with FPS so I'm excited to give it a try.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Currently playing: Brink & Dawn of War II Retribution
   
  Brink is a tough one to rate because I didn't pay money for it. For a free copy...and for free it's great...But I'd say it's only worth about $30. It feels very unfinished and very lacking in content, but it's fun for a few hours here and there. Love the customization and art direction though.
   
  Overall: 6.5/10 (With great potential to improve)
   
  Dawn of War II is (IMO) the best strategy game I've ever played. Campaign is excellent, squad system rocks, customization is great (from painting your units, to picking your gear), multiplayer has tons of modes (Last Stand being my favorite). I really can't recommend this game enough. Warhammer 40k is some of my favorite lore in the whole world, and Relic did an amazing job with it.
   
  Overall: 10/10 (Honestly not sure I'd change anything now that they've dropped Windows Live)


----------



## FallenAngel

I for one really like STALKER, the realism of the gunfights is crazy (the first enemy you encounter can and likely WILL kill you if you aren't smart about it).  Just didn't like the excessive travel times and strongly limited inventory (hate-love relationship with that system, I like the idea, but it's a little tight on implementation).  I've started playing it this weekend.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Resistance 1 was a disappointment. SP was underwhelming and the MP was 'Where does the rocket launcher spawn? Oh here, I win.'
   
  Resistance 2 was much better. Co-op was loads of fun, MP was a much more solid offering, and the SP seemed to flow a lot nicer.
   
  As far as PS3 exclusives go, it's a favorite. Although can't say it's too close to the top because of the great RPG exclusives.
  
  Quote: 





surreal. said:


> No love for the Resistance series? I still consider (FoM) the best game on the PlayStation 3, for both its SP and MP contributions. It's a 4-5 year old game and has yet to be topped in the MP domain, no matter how many CoD's or CoD clones they pump out.
> 
> I have the Half-Life series in my Steam backlog (bought it during some Steam sale and have yet to play it.) It's the one game I hear is synonymous with FPS so I'm excited to give it a try.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





surreal. said:


> No love for the Resistance series? I still consider (FoM) the best game on the PlayStation 3, for both its SP and MP contributions. It's a 4-5 year old game and has yet to be topped in the MP domain, no matter how many CoD's or CoD clones they pump out.
> 
> I have the Half-Life series in my Steam backlog (bought it during some Steam sale and have yet to play it.) It's the one game I hear is synonymous with FPS so I'm excited to give it a try.


 


 Generally I am not a fan of fps on consoles. I think it´s a stupid idea coming from PC. They better have something special like the Darkness to really impress me. the Darkness have bad controls also for a console fps but it make it up in originality and some of the best cut scenes ever made.
   
  I did get a chance to borrow Resistance 2. Resistance 1 I got with the console that was just bad. Resistance 2 was quite fun though and certainly good by console standards..


----------



## MorbidToaster

Agreed. Although there is one game that had the right idea. Unreal III on PS3 had mouse and keyboard support...Why cant they all do that?
  Quote: 





oqvist said:


> *Generally I am not a fan of fps on consoles. I think it´s a stupid idea coming from PC.* They better have something special like the Darkness to really impress me. the Darkness have bad controls also for a console fps but it make it up in originality and some of the best cut scenes ever made.
> 
> I did get a chance to borrow Resistance 2. Resistance 1 I got with the console that was just bad. Resistance 2 was quite fun though and certainly good by console standards..


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





surreal. said:


> No love for the Resistance series? I still consider (FoM) the best game on the PlayStation 3, for both its SP and MP contributions. It's a 4-5 year old game and has yet to be topped in the MP domain, no matter how many CoD's or CoD clones they pump out.
> 
> I have the Half-Life series in my Steam backlog (bought it during some Steam sale and have yet to play it.) It's the one game I hear is synonymous with FPS so I'm excited to give it a try.


 


  no don't get me wrong I loved resistance, I just like Killlzone 1 better and two, three as okay but very very unpolished.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Generally I am not a fan of fps on consoles. I think it´s a stupid idea coming from PC. They better have something special like the Darkness to really impress me. the Darkness have bad controls also for a console fps but it make it up in originality and some of the best cut scenes ever made.
> 
> I did get a chance to borrow Resistance 2. Resistance 1 I got with the console that was just bad. Resistance 2 was quite fun though and *certainly good by console standards..*


 

 oh jesus not a PC masterrace.
  I have a gaming PC but I love my PS2 for RPG's and shooters more so than the PC. The PC I use for MMO's and some games that don't come to ps3. Good by console standards is good by PC standards, if resistance had come out on PC you would be singing a different tune.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> oh jesus not a PC masterrace.
> I have a gaming PC but I love my PS2 for RPG's and shooters more so than the PC. The PC I use for MMO's and some games that don't come to ps3. Good by console standards is good by PC standards, if resistance had come out on PC you would be singing a different tune.


 


  No way, FPS games are always better on the PC unless there's a console exclusive, which you really can't compare.  There's simply no question.  Mouse + keyboard  >>> controller for FPS games.  Consoles, however, are definitely better for other things, but that's largely due to the controller - if you have a good controller for your PC and the game has seamless controller support, generally the PC version is still better, though that's not always the case.
   
  But again, you can't really compare exclusives at all.  Saying that MGS4 would be better on the PC would be dumb.
   
  Also, @MorbidToaster, the reason why all games don't do that is because it gives those players with the mouse and keyboard an unfair advantage...gamers with equal skill with a controller simply cannot compete with gamers using a mouse and keyboard.  Of course, it would be nice to have the option to play with that in single player mode and special online matches...


----------



## MorbidToaster

Nope. Resistance 1 would have been bad on PC too. Resistance 2 would've been alright, but it still didn't offer anything new beyond the Co-op, really. Also, the PlayStation controllers are absolutely horrid for shooters (IMO).
   
  Plus, you can use whatever controller you want on PC...with better graphics...and dedicated servers...and (mostly) unlocked framerate...and cheaper games...and awesome Steam sales...
  
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> oh jesus not a PC masterrace.
> I have a gaming PC but I love my PS2 for RPG's and shooters more so than the PC. The PC I use for MMO's and some games that don't come to ps3. Good by console standards is good by PC standards, if resistance had come out on PC you would be singing a different tune.


----------



## MorbidToaster

You could set mouse and keyboard on or off for the PS3 version. They implemented it very well.
  
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *DaBomb77766*
> 
> Also, @MorbidToaster, the reason why all games don't do that is because it gives those players with the mouse and keyboard an unfair advantage...gamers with equal skill with a controller simply cannot compete with gamers using a mouse and keyboard.  Of course, it would be nice to have the option to play with that in single player mode and special online matches...


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> You could set mouse and keyboard on or off for the PS3 version. They implemented it very well.


 


  Haha, I wouldn't know, I don't have it for PS3, only PC.  Speaking of which, I got the special box set edition (for like $20) then typed the product code into Steam to see what would happen...then it showed up on my Steam list.  Pretty awesome.


----------



## MorbidToaster

There's a lot of games you can register like that. Honestly it's hard for me to justify a purchase that I CAN'T register like that. lol
  
  Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Haha, I wouldn't know, I don't have it for PS3, only PC.  Speaking of which, I got the special box set edition (for like $20) then typed the product code into Steam to see what would happen...then it showed up on my Steam list.  Pretty awesome.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> There's a lot of games you can register like that. Honestly it's hard for me to justify a purchase that I CAN'T register like that. lol


 

  
  It would be nice for every game to do that but that's pretty much impossible for rather obvious reasons, I think.  That is, Steam costs tons of money for Valve to run meaning the publisher would have to pay them money for each game sold to make up for this.  Not sure exactly how it works though.

 Is there a list of the games that are compatible with Steam like this though?  Steam is wonderful.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> It would be nice for every game to do that but that's pretty much impossible for rather obvious reasons, I think.  That is, Steam costs tons of money for Valve to run meaning the publisher would have to pay them money for each game sold to make up for this.  Not sure exactly how it works though.
> 
> Is there a list of the games that are compatible with Steam like this though?  Steam is wonderful.


 

 i was wondering the same thing, so some quick googleing turned this up
   
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601


----------



## MorbidToaster

There's bound to be a list somewhere, but most of the major PC titles can be registered with Steam. Recently (of course) Portal 2, Brink & Black Ops. I'm sure there were more between now and then though.
   
  EDIT: Well there ya go
  
  Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> It would be nice for every game to do that but that's pretty much impossible for rather obvious reasons, I think.  That is, Steam costs tons of money for Valve to run meaning the publisher would have to pay them money for each game sold to make up for this.  Not sure exactly how it works though.
> 
> Is there a list of the games that are compatible with Steam like this though?  Steam is wonderful.


----------



## Magedark

Runescape. Despite all its changes over the many years, I still go back to it. There's some magical hold on me. 9/10
Advance Wars. First foray into Turn-Based strategy, and just simply loads of fun to just play campaign over and over again. 8/10

/I'll be into Portal 2 when people are completing Portal 3. I'm so late at games.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> oh jesus not a PC masterrace.
> I have a gaming PC but I love my PS2 for RPG's and shooters more so than the PC. The PC I use for MMO's and some games that don't come to ps3. Good by console standards is good by PC standards, if resistance had come out on PC you would be singing a different tune.


 


 Yes I would because I would then use mouse/keyboard and the developers could offer more challenging AI, more advanced levels not to mention the better graphics, audio etc if they would do more then a straight port which is dumbed down in itself.  I do realize why consoles generally don´t offer mouse/game support. One idea with console gaming is being able to lay down in your sofa and play with your friends. But fps is just not a natural genre for gamepad playing.
   
  I do have a 360, PS 3 and a Wii and I certainly enjoy console games. However I generally only get games which I can´t get on the PC not the other way around. Gamepads is available for PC as well for those genre that benefits from them.


----------



## MicroNik

I gotta love the NDS. I hacked mine so I can just download all of the games for free and there's actually a lot of good games.. like The World Ends With You is a really good RPG with a great story... plus its portable.. AND TEH P0KEMONZ!!!


----------



## oqvist

The Witcher 2 gets released today. Can´t see how it can be anything but epic


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Nope. *Resistance 1 would have been bad on PC too*. *Resistance 2 would've been alright,* but it still didn't offer anything new beyond the Co-op, really. Also, the PlayStation controllers are absolutely horrid for shooters (IMO).
> 
> Plus, you can use whatever controller you want on PC...with better graphics...and dedicated servers...and (mostly) unlocked framerate...and cheaper games...and awesome Steam sales...


 


  .....I think you got your words mixed up there.


----------



## MorbidToaster

whitecrow said:


> .....I think you got your words mixed up there.




Not at all. 2 felt more epic SP wise and more balanced MP wise. Graphics were of course a step up, but that's much less important. I just didn't have much fun with the first.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I would have to agree with this, although I didn't like some of the changes they made for the second game.  I preferred it when you had an inhumanly massive backpack that let you carry every weapon at once.   Also, the graphics in the first game didn't impress me in the slightest.  Definitely better with the second game in that regard.


----------



## Surreal.

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Resistance 1 was a disappointment. SP was underwhelming and the MP was 'Where does the rocket launcher spawn? Oh here, I win.'
> 
> Resistance 2 was much better. Co-op was loads of fun, MP was a much more solid offering, and the SP seemed to flow a lot nicer.
> 
> As far as PS3 exclusives go, it's a favorite. Although can't say it's too close to the top because of the great RPG exclusives.


 

 Wow, that is almost the complete opposite opinion from everyone I know that has played both games. Surprising.
   
  Though as far as competitive multiplayer gameplay is concerned, R1 is hands down the most balanced, "skill-full", and fun game on the PS3; even if it isn't the most innovative (even though at the time, '06, it had some exciting ideas.)
   
  But for casual players, I can see why R2 would be more appealing as it was intended for the masses. Not sure if you fall in this category though..


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> The Witcher 2 gets released today. Can´t see how it can be anything but epic


 


  Given the state of The Witcher before the Enhanced Edition patch, it's definitely a wait and see title for me.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I don't find most weapon pick up games to be very balanced. All the action centers around one spot on the map and one respawn timer for the power weapons. It also limits customization, which I love. It seems balanced because everyone uses the same guns for MOST of the game, but in R1 it was all about those launchers.
   
  This is coming from someone that's probably put well over 3000 hours in BF 2 over the years (and about that amount into a few others as well). By no means a casual FPS player. Just not a fan of R1 at all. I see it in the sane vein as the Halo series. Fun, but I tire of it quickly.
  
  Quote: 





surreal. said:


> Wow, that is almost the complete opposite opinion from everyone I know that has played both games. Surprising.
> 
> Though as far as competitive multiplayer gameplay is concerned, R1 is hands down the most balanced, "skill-full", and fun game on the PS3; even if it isn't the most innovative (even though at the time, '06, it had some exciting ideas.)
> 
> But for casual players, I can see why R2 would be more appealing as it was intended for the masses. Not sure if you fall in this category though..


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  it felt more epic, but was pretty mediocre at best, the story was bleh, the "boss" fights were shoot something in the face with a different variation of a rocket launcher four times. The MP was the call of derpty copy past like all multi-player is now and NO BOT MATCHES!!!, not to mention no split screen offline and the split screen online was botched horridly. I hate the MOAR EPICNESSSEZ fan base, the first game was supposed to be a mildly story driver FPS built around strong gun play and  fantasictly realized world. The second game was nearly all based around fan suggestions and had the realization of a dream you cant remember.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





surreal. said:


> Wow, that is almost the complete opposite opinion from everyone I know that has played both games. Surprising.
> 
> Though as far as competitive multiplayer gameplay is concerned, R1 is hands down the most balanced, "skill-full", and fun game on the PS3; even if it isn't the most innovative (even though at the time, '06, it had some exciting ideas.)
> 
> *But for casual players, I can see why R2 would be more appealing as it was intended for the masses. Not sure if you fall in this category though..*


 

 true dat.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I liked the way the guns evolved from first to second, mostly. They felt more unique in their own ways. The first game seemed very...These shoot bullets and these shoot things that explode.
   
  Also, more epic doesn't necessarily mean I wanted more huge boss fight junk. It means the overall story felt more engaging. Like there was something going on besides 'Oh...Aliens...'
   
  Another thing though is bot matches...I haven't found a game outside of the Unreal series (and MAYBE Quake) with bots smart enough to have fun with.They're all derped on anything but the hardest setting, and then they have an unfair advantage. Not at all a simulation of humans.
   
  PS: I'm not a COD fan. Everything beyond 2 was pretty underwhelming, IMO.
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> it felt more epic, but was pretty mediocre at best, the story was bleh, the "boss" fights were shoot something in the face with a different variation of a rocket launcher four times. The MP was the call of derpty copy past like all multi-player is now and NO BOT MATCHES!!!, not to mention no split screen offline and the split screen online was botched horridly. I hate the MOAR EPICNESSSEZ fan base, the first game was supposed to be a mildly story driver FPS built around strong gun play and  fantasictly realized world. The second game was nearly all based around fan suggestions and had the realization of a dream you cant remember.


----------



## MorbidToaster

'You have a different opinion supported by valid reasoning, but I don't agree. You're obviously a casual.'
   
  Gamer logic.
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> true dat.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I liked the way the guns evolved from first to second, mostly. They felt more unique in their own ways. The first game seemed very...These shoot bullets and these shoot things that explode.
> 
> Also, more epic doesn't necessarily mean I wanted more huge boss fight junk. It means the overall story felt more engaging. Like there was something going on besides 'Oh...Aliens...'
> 
> ...


 


  but the first one was driven by Nathan's will to live as he's infected by the virus, the second ones story was driven by ALIENS!!!


----------



## DaBomb77766

Honestly, neither game really caught my attention that much.  The first one...well, it just felt generic.  Maybe I'm just spoiled by masterpieces like MGS4 and Shadow of the Colossus though.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Given the state of The Witcher before the Enhanced Edition patch, it's definitely a wait and see title for me.


 


 Sadly you where right. I thought they would have learned from their misstake. I don´t think my computer is stone age. 3,6 gig core 2 duo, GTX 580 and 2 gig RAM. It´s enough to max Crysis 2. The Witcher 2 on minimum settings I get max 16 fps in the tent and it´s totally unplayable . 3D seem to work superbly but little chance I will be able to run with that. However it oddly enough didn´t seem to affect framerates much???? It´s just horrible optimized obviously


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Sadly you where right. I thought they would have learned from their misstake. I don´t think my computer is stone age. 3,6 gig core 2 duo, GTX 580 and 2 gig RAM. It´s enough to max Crysis 2. The Witcher 2 on minimum settings I get max 16 fps in the tent and it´s totally unplayable . 3D seem to work superbly but little chance I will be able to run with that. However it oddly enough didn´t seem to affect framerates much???? It´s just horrible optimized obviously


 


  What, that performance with a 580?  That's just one step down from nvidia's flagship.  That's pretty dumb.


----------



## oqvist

I have seen other having better luck though with framerates in the 30s with lesser GTX 480s. Others hasn´t even got it to play so it seems like a real lottery what system it works on. Maybe it´s just my 2 gig of RAM that is the big villain... Hard to know my mainboard don´t like using more ram modules had to strip it from 4 to 2 to get my 580 to play nice.
   
  But anyway on lowest settings I would expect it to be playable even with 2 gig of ram even though I know CD project don´t have the skill of the programmers at Crytek  It´s not like it looks that amazing either.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> I have seen other having better luck though with framerates in the 30s with lesser GTX 480s. Others hasn´t even got it to play so it seems like a real lottery what system it works on. Maybe it´s just my 2 gig of RAM that is the big villain... Hard to know my mainboard don´t like using more ram modules had to strip it from 4 to 2 to get my 580 to play nice.
> 
> But anyway on lowest settings I would expect it to be playable even with 2 gig of ram even though I know CD project don´t have the skill of the programmers at Crytek  It´s not like it looks that amazing either.


 


  Could be the driver then.  Maybe a driver update would help...
   
  And saying that they don't have the skill of programmers at crytek is...uh, saying quite a bit.   But Crysis 2 is far more efficient than the original Crysis.  Though I must say I don't particularly like the graphical style they chose for it...I kind of liked the style from the first game (and Warhead) better.


----------



## MicroNik

Any CoD players? I've been playing since W@W.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Could be the driver then.  Maybe a driver update would help...
> 
> And saying that they don't have the skill of programmers at crytek is...uh, saying quite a bit.   But Crysis 2 is far more efficient than the original Crysis.  Though I must say I don't particularly like the graphical style they chose for it...I kind of liked the style from the first game (and Warhead) better.


 


  Crysis 2 graphics is scaled down compared to the original. But very cleverly so many don´t notice it except for the fact it has improved in other eras . I do use the latest drivers and so far reading impressions 1/10 get playable performance out of it.
   
  Honestly I am an avid gamer and I have been able to max every single game with my computer more or less. And then encounter this that doesn´t look particularly good even on max settings and is totally unplayable on minimum. Last time this happened to me it was the Witcher lol. Made good on that with EE. 
   
  CD project is very ambitious so to be nice it´s perhaps ambition that kills them. But seeing how well the original sold I would have hoped they could affored waiting to release it until it´s ready.


----------



## Surreal.

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I don't find most weapon pick up games to be very balanced. All the action centers around one spot on the map and one respawn timer for the power weapons. It also limits customization, which I love. It seems balanced because everyone uses the same guns for MOST of the game, but in R1 it was all about those launchers.
> 
> This is coming from someone that's probably put well over 3000 hours in BF 2 over the years (and about that amount into a few others as well). By no means a casual FPS player. Just not a fan of R1 at all. I see it in the sane vein as the Halo series. Fun, but I tire of it quickly.


 

 See, that's where we differ. I prefer pick-up over spawn-with-weapon. What's the fun in always getting the weapon you want with 0 work and sitting in the same spot you spawned in? What's the incentive to move around the map and contribute to the flow of the gameplay? Seems like if launchers were a choice, everyone would just pick one and go to town. With pick-up the map's design gets highlighted, forces fair action and eliminates camping. Can't see the downside in that.
   
  I don't think I played an R1 game with a launcher a week and a half after launch. "Custom" games prevailed in R1, due to dedicated servers, and catered to the competitive crowd. No need to play public, ranked matches when there wasn't any challenge or inherent incentive to play over custom games.
   
  The group of guys I play with all came from a long stint in BF2 on the PS2 and they all appreciated the pick-up style of R1 and how that promoted a competitive scene. Different strokes for different folks, I guess. It's all good.

  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> 'You have a different opinion supported by valid reasoning, but I don't agree. You're obviously a casual.'
> 
> Gamer logic.


 

 Haha, didn't mean it like that. It's just that I'm pretty confident in saying that if you are a "non-casual" on the PS3 you know that R1 has been the best game thus far to promote and reward competitive play. If they don't, they were bad at it. (Gamer logic as well? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Crysis 2 graphics is scaled down compared to the original. But very cleverly so many don´t notice it except for the fact it has improved in other eras . I do use the latest drivers and so far reading impressions 1/10 get playable performance out of it.
> 
> Honestly I am an avid gamer and I have been able to max every single game with my computer more or less. And then encounter this that doesn´t look particularly good even on max settings and is totally unplayable on minimum. Last time this happened to me it was the Witcher lol. Made good on that with EE.
> 
> CD project is very ambitious so to be nice it´s perhaps ambition that kills them. But seeing how well the original sold I would have hoped they could affored waiting to release it until it´s ready.


 


  Well, I'd say that Crysis 2 graphics were scaled down in a way and got better in other ways.  Lighting is definitely far improved, but the shaders and textures a a little less impressive in some areas.  Most things look more...flat.  But it's understandable since it's also on consoles, but it is quite disappointing they're moving away from the PC.
   
  I actually don't know much about The Witcher.  Though I do recall it was ridiculously buggy...I kind of hate it when publishers force developers to release games before they're ready.  It's just bad for everyone involved, no question about it.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I've been playing lots of *Sengoku Basara* lately. Despite the relatively mindless combat, the game has lots of unlockable skills, weapons and characters, secret areas to discover and accessories to build. I also like the goofball humor and the characters are pretty likeable. Despite playing through 6 or 7 times already, there are still new things to discover and items to find. I'd give it a *7.5 / 10.*


----------



## MorbidToaster

@ Highflyin
   
  I loather Dynasty Warriors-esque games, but because of my love for the anime and what not I gave Basara a try. Glad I did. It was the most fun I've had with a game of that nature. I liked the art style, the way they did the characters, and the over-the-top nature of the combat (more over the top than Dynasty Warriors, kind of hard to believe).
   
  I'd give it a 7/10, but I do feel slightly biased because they just aren't my kinds of games.


----------



## Permagrin

StrikeForce was pretty good for a DW game I thought.


----------



## oqvist

Puh... the betas released today did make wonders with witcher 2 for me. Haven´t tried Ultra yet but above 40 fps average on high.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Eh, Strike Force has the words Dynasty Warriors on it, but it plays VERY different from the rest of the series. It was like a cross between DBZ and Monster Hunter.
   
  I will admit that because of the changes they made with SF, I actually enjoyed it. lol. It was a lot of fun to co-op
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> StrikeForce was pretty good for a DW game I thought.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Puh... the betas released today did make wonders with witcher 2 for me. Haven´t tried Ultra yet but above 40 fps average on high.


 


  Seriously, for the specs you have, you absolutely need to increase your system memory, despite beta drivers increasing performance with newer games.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





roller said:


> Seriously, for the specs you have, you absolutely need to increase your system memory, despite beta drivers increasing performance with newer games.


 


 I would if I could without getting a new computer. I was on 4 gig but for some reason my mainboard can´t handle more then 2 gig of RAM with the 580 on board. 4 gig and 8800 GTX or 2 gig and GTX 580. Take the latter any day.  3 gig work but then it boots one time out of 20. I got fed up with that so just make due with 2 gig. I am sure I would get a bit more smoothness with more ram but it´s certainly no necessity.
   
  Got some hours on Witcher 2 and it certainly is more immersive then ever. Combat system is more immersive as well. Really really promising.


----------



## MorbidToaster

But it's supposed to support more RAM? Have you tried a new PSU? That sounds like the problem to me.
  
  Quote: 





oqvist said:


> I would if I could without getting a new computer. I was on 4 gig but for some reason my mainboard can´t handle more then 2 gig of RAM with the 580 on board. 4 gig and 8800 GTX or 2 gig and GTX 580. Take the latter any day.  3 gig work but then it boots one time out of 20. I got fed up with that so just make due with 2 gig. I am sure I would get a bit more smoothness with more ram but it´s certainly no necessity.
> 
> Got some hours on Witcher 2 and it certainly is more immersive then ever. Combat system is more immersive as well. Really really promising.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

so i just want to vent here for a second. Im getting really pissed off at Crysis right now, im almost to the end of the game, But everytime i get to the end of the level Ascension, which is the one where you're in the ship flying through the valley. I get to the end, at the ocean, everyone quits talking to me, and the screen goes black like at the end of every level. but instead of loading the next level it just crashes. which is obviously stopping me from finishing the game


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> But it's supposed to support more RAM? Have you tried a new PSU? That sounds like the problem to me.


 


 No it´s not the PSU. It´s the mainboard not being able to deliver enough power to all it´s components it appear. It´s three years old so there may be some capacitors or such worn down as well or it wasn´t designed for todays power hungry cards. Or there is something fishy about the GTX 580. Has been some controversy about people not being able to run it on certain mainboards causing similar issues like I got.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> No it´s not the PSU. It´s the mainboard not being able to deliver enough power to all it´s components it appear. It´s three years old so there may be some capacitors or such worn down as well or it wasn´t designed for todays power hungry cards. Or there is something fishy about the GTX 580. Has been some controversy about people not being able to run it on certain mainboards causing similar issues like I got.


 


  Are you running a 32-bit version of windows?  You can only have up to 4GB of RAM on 32-bit OSs (including VRAM).


----------



## melomaniac

Portal 2 (on the xbox360) - I'll rate it 11 out of 10. very clever stuff, satisfying, fun!


----------



## Digital-Pride

Still playing Resident Evil 5, namely the mercenaries mode online where Albert Wesker just pwns!


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Are you running a 32-bit version of windows?  You can only have up to 4GB of RAM on 32-bit OSs (including VRAM).


 

 You can have it on 32-gig system as well. allow 1 gig to memory relocation. 64-bit OSes use the last gig more efficiently though and you can use more than that. On the other hand 64-bit oses appear to be a bit more resource hungry as well. Is 7 64-bit better then vista 64-bit in this regard?


----------



## MadMatt2600

Anyone else playing Brink? I have seen real mixed reviews. It seems to be an either you love it or hate it game.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> @ Highflyin
> 
> I loather Dynasty Warriors-esque games, but because of my love for the anime and what not I gave Basara a try. Glad I did. It was the most fun I've had with a game of that nature. I liked the art style, the way they did the characters, and the over-the-top nature of the combat (more over the top than Dynasty Warriors, kind of hard to believe).
> 
> I'd give it a 7/10, but I do feel slightly biased because they just aren't my kinds of games.


 
  Agreed, I'm not too crazy about the DW series, but because of Basara's anime tie-in and the reasonable price, I picked it up. The last DW game I tried was the Gundam one from four years ago which was okay. Basara has so much more character and entertainment value imho. I just recently unlocked Oichi and her play style is very unique.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I posted about Brink before the whole Resistance debacle.
   
  It's a fun game with the potential to be great. Campaign is just AI bot matches, you blow through all the challenges in a matter of minutes, and then it's time to go online.
   
  Basically, it's all about online multiplayer. If you're a TF 2 fan you'll enjoy Brink. I think with some added content it could be really good.
   
  I think I gave it 6/10 with great potential to improve.
   
  Good:
  - Customization
  - Game Type Variety
  - Stylish
   
  Bad:
  - Lack of Content at release
  - Map choke points
   
  Quote: 





madmatt2600 said:


> Anyone else playing Brink? I have seen real mixed reviews. It seems to be an either you love it or hate it game.


----------



## laxx

League of Legends. Just got Annie in Wonderland skin last night and it's dope!


----------



## MorbidToaster

League is baller. I've missed the last few champs. Need to get back into it. Bought too many skins to leave 'em sitting there. 
  
  Quote: 





laxx said:


> League of Legends. Just got Annie in Wonderland skin last night and it's dope!


----------



## Assimilator702

Quote: 





auroraproject said:


> Heh, I picked up Forza today, I'm 10% through the career mode and 19% through arcade. I like it, Project Gotham Racing 2 *was* my king racer for the Xbox, but Forza is better. In fact I'd go so far as to say Forza is better than GT4. I'd rate it at a 4 out of 5.
> 
> This should hold me over until the 360 arrives, PGR3 anyone?


 
  I often get frustrated when playing the Forza series since they're so DAMN realistic....moreso than Gran Turismo ever was.
   
  I like Project Gotham also since it's a bit more forgiving.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Forza is a guilty pleasure of mine in the sense that I don't even race my cars most of the time.
   
  I'm a big drift fan, and I love everything Itasha. In both Forza 2 and 3 I spent well over 200 hours tuning, and 400 hours painting my cars...maybe 100 actually racing them. lol
   
  Can't wait for Forza 4 this year...And Dirt 3 for that matter. Rally is my second favorite.
  Quote: 





assimilator702 said:


> I often get frustrated when playing the Forza series since they're so DAMN realistic....moreso than Gran Turismo ever was.
> 
> I like Project Gotham also since it's a bit more forgiving.


----------



## Permagrin

morbidtoaster said:


> Forza is a guilty pleasure of mine in the sense that I don't even race my cars most of the time.
> 
> I'm a big drift fan, and I love everything Itasha. In both Forza 2 and 3 I spent well over 200 hours tuning, and 400 hours painting my cars...maybe 100 actually racing them. lol
> 
> Can't wait for Forza 4 this year...And Dirt 3 for that matter. Rally is my second favorite.




Got Dirt 3 pre-ordered to be delivered next Tuesday! Might be sick that day... :evil:


----------



## melomaniac

I'd rank the PGR4 experience over Forza3 and GranT, and for some reason I also couldn't really get into DIRT2 or GRID either. for that kind of driving, I'd rather go with Midnight Club LA, or even Test Drive Unltd... 
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> morbidtoaster said:
> ...


----------



## Permagrin

melomaniac said:


> I'd rank the PGR4 experience over Forza3 and GranT, and for some reason I also couldn't really get into DIRT2 or GRID either. for that kind of driving, I'd rather go with Midnight Club LA, or even Test Drive Unltd...




Heretic!!! 




[edited for choice of words]


----------



## MorbidToaster

+1 on Heretic. Seriously.
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote: 





melomaniac said:


> I'd rank the PGR4 experience over Forza3 and GranT, and for some reason I also couldn't really get into DIRT2 or GRID either. for that kind of driving, I'd rather go with Midnight Club LA, or even Test Drive Unltd...


 

 Funny, my impressions were the polar opposite  I immensely enjoyed Forza, GT, Dirt and TDU. Grid and Dirt 2 were pretty enjoyable, but not quite as much. I didn't like PGR4 at all, played for maybe 10-15 hours and tossed it to the side, I just didn't care for calendar based schedule.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





highflyin9 said:


> Funny, my impressions were the polar opposite  I immensely enjoyed Forza, GT, Dirt and TDU. Grid and Dirt 2 were pretty enjoyable, but not quite as much. I didn't like PGR4 at all, played for maybe 10-15 hours and tossed it to the side, I just didn't care for calendar based schedule.


 


 A lot good racing games there.
   
  Personally I enjoyed PGR 3 more then PGR 4 but it was only a matter of FIRST!. Same with Forza 2 over Forza 3. Or it was the rewind function that took away from the pressure of not being allowed to do misstakes to win. Free not to use but hard not to!
   
  DIRT had to bad physics to enjoy. DIRT 2 I enjoyed a lot. TDU I enjoyed a lot. TDU 2 is just broken though and don´t do it like the original did.
  GT 5 okay but got tired of it very quickly. Some things don´t work like rally and Nascar.
  GRID very uneven. Loved the muscle cars but WTCC and open wheelers or real life circuits didn´t work at all.
  Midnight Club LA amazingly fun. Hard in the right way.
   
  Looking forward to DIRT 3. Just wished they wouldn´t have made roads that wide. Colin McRae width would have been more suitable.
  Will  be no match for Richard Burns Rally I am sure. That sim never seem to get old


----------



## MorbidToaster

As long as they remove the BRO-ness from Dirt 3 I'll be happy. Dirt 2 was awesome...but the menus and voice acting just made me want to put my fist through the screen.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> You can have it on 32-gig system as well. allow 1 gig to memory relocation. 64-bit OSes use the last gig more efficiently though and you can use more than that. On the other hand 64-bit oses appear to be a bit more resource hungry as well. Is 7 64-bit better then vista 64-bit in this regard?


 

  
  Well, it really bogs down with the 2GB I'm unfortunately limited to at the moment.  (only two RAM slots and not enough money to upgrade both of them...)
   
  But I think that Win7 is quite a bit better with resources than Vista.  Really I think the biggest problem with using 64-bit windows is you need more RAM.  But since you can use more RAM, you probably don't have to worry about it if you have enough.  The biggest problem is that a lot of drivers are incompatible with 64-bit windows...


----------



## DaBomb77766

Oh, also, I kind of prefer Forza 3 to GT5 as a game...but I like the driving physics in GT5 a bit more, and the cockpit mode (in the cars that actually support it...) is far, far better.  But as a game alone, GT5 is quite lacking.
   
  Dirt 2 is okay.  The rally racing is far more fun than it is in GT5, though probably less realistic.  But I didn't really like the...theme of the game.   (so-called "bro-ness" if you will)


----------



## WhiteCrow

MORTAL KOMBAT 10/10!!!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> As long as they remove the BRO-ness from Dirt 3 I'll be happy. Dirt 2 was awesome...but the menus and voice acting just made me want to put my fist through the screen.


 
  Agreed, that sort of "XTreme!" flavor that everything was coated with in Dirt 2 was pretty annoying. I'm sure it's here to stay unfortunately.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





highflyin9 said:


> Agreed, that sort of "XTreme!" flavor that everything was coated with in Dirt 2 was pretty annoying. I'm sure it's here to stay unfortunately.


 


  I've never once heard anyone say they actually liked it though.  But who knows.  Game publishers work in mysterious ways.


----------



## Permagrin

whitecrow said:


> MORTAL KOMBAT 10/10!!!




Wow, guess I should check it out.

Gotta agree with not liking the "bro-ness" in Dirt 2 as well. Kinda reminds me of the BMX scene... Then I remembered that Dave Mirra is in the game so no wonder.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I dun no about 10/10, but it's the best MK since 2, IMO. Still feels a bit clunky...Like all MK games.
   
  The reason nobody likes that in Dirt 2 is because the people that talk like that don't play sim racers...Dirt 2 is all about shaving down lap times, not trashing everyone else in the race. lol
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Oh, also, I kind of prefer Forza 3 to GT5 as a game...but I like the driving physics in GT5 a bit more, and the cockpit mode (in the cars that actually support it...) is far, far better.  But as a game alone, GT5 is quite lacking.
> 
> Dirt 2 is okay.  The rally racing is far more fun than it is in GT5, though probably less realistic.  But I didn't really like the...theme of the game.   (*so-called "bro-ness" if you will*)


 


  It's called xbox-esque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I have to admit GT5 is amazing, and while it's good that they diversified the racing options, I still find that they can't do rally in a convincing way. I'm curious to see how Forza 4 will end up. And I did enjoy GRID quite a bit, had lots of fun racing multiplayer, with all kinds of cars, I don't agree that WTCC were inferior in any way. But then again, I'm a Carmageddon player...


----------



## MorbidToaster

Biggest worry with Forza 4 is (hurrdurr) Kinect. I hope it doesn't turn out like SOCOM 4 and just be absolute crap because they spent too much time worrying about MOVE, and not enough worrying about making a good game.
  Quote: 





roller said:


> It's called xbox-esque
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marvin

Actually a fan of Move + Sharpshooter for console FPS games. A good setup controls better than dual stick and gives a more immersive experience than MKB. Not as fast to aim with the Move compared to MKB, but same goes for my lightweight AR when compared to MKB.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Don't get me wrong, I think Killzone 3 is most fun with the Move, they did a great job.
   
  SOCOM 4 however was pretty disappointing.
  Quote: 





marvin said:


> Actually a fan of Move + Sharpshooter for console FPS games. A good setup controls better than dual stick and gives a more immersive experience than MKB. Not as fast to aim with the Move compared to MKB, but same goes for my lightweight AR when compared to MKB.


----------



## Katun

Been playing Dead Space 2 extensively recently. A very fun game indeed. Blowing the necromorphs to pieces never gets old and is a great stress reliever!


----------



## matthewh133

The Witcher 2. Only played probably 10 hours but so far really, really enjoying it.
   
  Keep on this road and it's going for a 9 or 9.5/10.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Hmm, I've never played The Witcher.  How does the game play, anyway?  Is it comparable more to oblivion or dragon age?  I honestly know nothing about it other than some rather awful bug problems it has.


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Hmm, I've never played The Witcher.  How does the game play, anyway?  Is it comparable more to oblivion or dragon age?  I honestly know nothing about it other than some rather awful bug problems it has.


 

  
  First version was a mess, but Witcher Enhanced Edition is almost bug free on 64-bit OS's. On 32-bit OS there is a slight memory problem with this game. It is a western RPG that utilises 3rd person viewpoint. Its nothing like Dragon Age nor Oblivion in gameplay. It looks like hack&slash RPG but it is not that either. Combat is timing based and you can spice it up with spells. Alchemy also plays a big role, you have to craft potions to survive in higher difficulties, but not overdoing it due toxicity etc... Story and characters are great, the whole world is fantastic in its morally ambiguous greyness. No good and bad, only what you think is right and what you choose is may have consequences. Game is very adult oriented, so do not expect censoring of bare skin, which I am glad of. Game that doesnt treat its fans as insecure teens.
   
  Game does have its downsides. Start is a bit slow and there is way too much back and forth running especially on first playthrough if one is going on one quest at the time. Timing based combat is also an acquired taste. I like it, but some hate it. Game is also a bit sexistic in nowadays viewpoint, but considering the "era" this game is based on, it is quite believable. Sex cards are a very juvenile idea though and I am glad they are gone in Witcher 2 or so I heard. I havent played it yet.
   
  Oh, and Witcher novels have been pure gold so far.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





maza said:


> First version was a mess, but Witcher Enhanced Edition is almost bug free on 64-bit OS's. On 32-bit OS there is a slight memory problem with this game. It is a western RPG that utilises 3rd person viewpoint. Its nothing like Dragon Age nor Oblivion in gameplay. It looks like hack&slash RPG but it is not that either. Combat is timing based and you can spice it up with spells. Alchemy also plays a big role, you have to craft potions to survive in higher difficulties, but not overdoing it due toxicity etc... Story and characters are great, the whole world is fantastic in its morally ambiguous greyness. No good and bad, only what you think is right and what you choose is may have consequences. Game is very adult oriented, so do not expect censoring of bare skin, which I am glad of. Game that doesnt treat its fans as insecure teens.
> 
> Game does have its downsides. Start is a bit slow and there is way too much back and forth running especially on first playthrough if one is going on one quest at the time. Timing based combat is also an acquired taste. I like it, but some hate it. Game is also a bit sexistic in nowadays viewpoint, but considering the "era" this game is based on, it is quite believable. Sex cards are a very juvenile idea though and I am glad they are gone in Witcher 2 or so I heard. I havent played it yet.
> 
> Oh, and Witcher novels have been pure gold so far.


 


  Hm, I'll have to check it out.  The original Dragon Age started out pretty damn slow, but once it got going it was great.  Haven't played enough western RPGs.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> I've never once heard anyone say they actually liked it though.  But who knows.  Game publishers work in mysterious ways.


 


  It was supposed to please the US market who like all this bro stuff supposedly. But apparently didn´t work as planned heh.
   
  And yes you must check out The Witcher. I am loving what I seen so far from Witcher 2. The combat is more hectic now for good or bad. Mostly bad because I am crap at it


----------



## Permagrin

Any of you Witcher fans play the Gothic series? I missed out on those (played Morrowind instead) but they seem to be the only "adult" RPGs.


----------



## MorbidToaster

The best way to describe the Gothic series is 'Okay'. They weren't great, but they weren't too bad either. I liked the Elder Scrolls games quite a bit more.
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Any of you Witcher fans play the Gothic series? I missed out on those (played Morrowind instead) but they seem to be the only "adult" RPGs.


----------



## Kirosia

Yoshi's Island (GBA)
   
  Fun, if a little cheap at times. Halfway markers are placed poorly, often causing you to retread the more difficult parts to much dismay. "Lives" are insanely easy to stockpile though, and bosses are a joke.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> The best way to describe the Gothic series is 'Okay'. They weren't great, but they weren't too bad either. I liked the Elder Scrolls games quite a bit more.


 


  Speaking of Elder Scrolls, I must say that I enjoyed Oblivion quite a bit more than Fallout 3.  Not really the gameplay as much as the setting, characters and story.  Needless to say, I'm looking forward to Skyrim.
   
  That said, though, I'm disappointed they're sticking with their own engine...the awful animations almost ruin the experience for me, the system they use is truly atrocious.  It's like animations from 10 years ago in games like half-life or something.  From the videos I've seen of Skyrim, it has a similar look and feel to it...but I guess I can't be too sure until I see some real ingame footage.  Still though, looking forward to it as much as ever, I guess I can look past a sloppy game engine if it's a great game.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

just played portal 2 coop for a couple hours, and got stuck  lol but its definitely where all the puzzles are, that you were used to from portal 1 that were missing from the single player


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Speaking of Elder Scrolls, I must say that I enjoyed Oblivion quite a bit more than Fallout 3.  Not really the gameplay as much as the setting, characters and story.  Needless to say, I'm looking forward to Skyrim.
> 
> That said, though, I'm disappointed they're sticking with their own engine...the awful animations almost ruin the experience for me, the system they use is truly atrocious.  It's like animations from 10 years ago in games like half-life or something.  From the videos I've seen of Skyrim, it has a similar look and feel to it...but I guess I can't be too sure until I see some real ingame footage.  Still though, looking forward to it as much as ever, I guess I can look past a sloppy game engine if it's a great game.


 

 its a completely new engine...before they were using Gamebryo, now they are using an in house engine


----------



## MorbidToaster

Yeah, they're using a new engine for this one. Really excited to see more of it, actually.
   
  I'm looking forward to Skyrim, and I liked Oblivion much more than Fallout 3...but Morrowind is still my favorite of the whole series.
  
  Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> its a completely new engine...before they were using Gamebryo, now they are using an in house engine


----------



## Permagrin

morbidtoaster said:


> Yeah, they're using a new engine for this one. Really excited to see more of it, actually.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Skyrim, and I liked Oblivion much more than Fallout 3...but Morrowind is still my favorite of the whole series.




I loved Morrowind as well, only wish there was more content than the OC and expansion (maybe there is I dunno). The world was so open compared to other games so once you played it through you could start over and skip whatever you wanted and go get the cool stuff (iirc, been a while). Playing that before Oblivion really hurt my opinion of Oblivion as a game as it wasn't as open or cool as its predecessor.

I haven't checked out Skyrim yet but with as pretty as graphics and character modeling/texturing is right now they better not disappoint.


----------



## MorbidToaster

There were 3 total expansions for Morrowind if I'm not mistaken. Oblivion only had one full expansion (I think). Either way they both have TONS of content.
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Permagrin

morbidtoaster said:


> There were 3 total expansions for Morrowind if I'm not mistaken. Oblivion only had one full expansion (I think). Either way they both have TONS of content.




I had all the first party content anyway and that wasn't enough to sate my thirst. To each his own of course.

Anyway, got next week off cuz I gotta work the holiday weekend so I'm psyched for Dirt 3. Just gotta get my GT wheel out of the closet. :veryevil:


----------



## MorbidToaster

I need to get a new PC wheel and get back into Dirt. I'm excited for 3, but I gotta get a wheel this time. So much more fun that way
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheezburger

I'm currently re-playing Sim City 4 and Mafia 2 on PC, playing Steambot Chronicles on PSP.
*Sim City 4* - _9.5/10_. What can I say, I have never found a better tycoon. That's a game that really makes you sit all day with a piece of paper, a pen and mouse in your hand and feel really proud of yourself when you make it to skyscrapers. The only thing I don't like that it somehow manages to lag on medium quality on my 64 X2 4000+/2GB DDR3/HD 5750. It didn't lag at all on my old PC (Athlon 2200+/256 DDR/GeForce 440MX).
*Mafia II* - _8.5/10_. I think the amount of criticism this game received comes from comparison with the original Mafia. Maybe not so breaking as the original, it is still an awesome game. The main thing i don't like is a little lack of content and lack of challenge.
*Steambot Chronicles* - _7/10_. Nothing distinguishing, but a really relaxing and pleasing fighting/action-RPG to play. Not a "bus game" though - you can't just pull it out of your pocket in subway, play for 15 minutes and put it back in.


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> The best way to describe the Gothic series is 'Okay'. They weren't great, but they weren't too bad either. I liked the Elder Scrolls games quite a bit more.


 

  
   
  I didnt like them much either, I didnt have the patience for them. It has been YEARS since I played one but I remember it to be confusing game. Now, I'm not into handholding but in Gothic I was so totally lost on what to do and where to start that I got frustrated fast and lost interest. ADD kicking in. 
  Morrowind in the other hand is such a fabulous game!
   
   
   
   
   
  Oh, and about Witcher again, it has the most EPIC intro video ever! I mean that one before main menu! A real minimovie of Geralts epic battle with Striga, an important part about Geralts past. Dayumn! I would so wish that other games would do those too instead of just those stupid developer ads (some annoyingly unskippable).
   
  *edit* Might aswell as post it here. I never get tired of this video.


----------



## cheezburger

MaZa, how does Witcher perform? A lot of people are talking about great lags even on the fastest configs.
  Please post your config and graphics quality.


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





cheezburger said:


> MaZa, how does Witcher perform? A lot of people are talking about great lags even on the fastest configs.
> Please post your config and graphics quality.


 


   
   
  Q9550 quadcore overclocked to 3,4ghz
  4gb Patriot DDR2 ram
  Nvidia GTX 460 overclocked 815mhz core and 2020mhz memory
  Windows 7 64-bit
   
  Game runs 1920x1080, maxed out details and everything is buttersmooth, almost consistently 60fps. Small framerate drops in few places like Trade Quarters, but it is still smooth. I have never noticed any lag. Biggest proplem I had was with 32-bit Vista, a known bug where Witcher tries to access more memory than 32-bit allows by default (3 gigs), resulting in graphical glitches after couple of hours (like black trees) and eventual crash. Can be avoided entering a certain command in command prompt. 64-bit windows is free of this.
   
  When I had E8200 dual core (also OC 3.4ghz) and HD4890 graphics card the game ran maxed out really well, though with bit heavier slowdowns on those few places.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





maza said:


> I didnt like them much either, I didnt have the patience for them. It has been YEARS since I played one but I remember it to be confusing game. Now, I'm not into handholding but in Gothic I was so totally lost on what to do and where to start that I got frustrated fast and lost interest. ADD kicking in.
> Morrowind in the other hand is such a fabulous game!
> 
> 
> ...


 


  As far as "epic" opening videos go, I quite like the opening for Demon's Souls.  Now that's an opening that's epic.


----------



## joomongj

Witcher 2 - my initial impressions so far are relatively favourable. Visuals in particular are some of the best I've seen in a rpg genre. After putting 40 hours into AC Brotherhood, 200 hours into Crysis 2 up until now and suddenly switching to W2 wowed me. What a pretty game. Combat...ehh not the best. Feels a little clunky and getting interrupted easily in the midst of spell-casting and other miscellaneous activities feel more of a drag than a mere tactical penalty. I've died numerous times trying to cast one bloody spell and it  is getting annoying. Combat wise ACB is far superior. Will expound on this musing once I dabble deeper. So far not bad.


----------



## Audio-Omega

_Crysis 2 _- 7/10
   
  I have unlocked the music score on PS3 but it doesn't work.


----------



## Mdraluck23

RROD. I've had my Xbox for four years, so I can't really complain.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> RROD. I've had my Xbox for four years, so I can't really complain.


 


  Actually, you kind of can.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Right this way sir...
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/533812/qq-complain-thread-complain-about-anything
  
  Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> RROD. I've had my Xbox for four years, so I can't really complain.


----------



## melomaniac

once the sequel to LA Noire comes out, set in Shanghai, I'm definitely going to set aside some time for that...


----------



## Mdraluck23

I would say it lived longer than expected. I was running out of space on my hard drive and the fans were getting super noisy.


----------



## Permagrin

Played Dirt 3 for a couple hours now. Mechanically and graphically it's a very nice game although I'm not sure how much improved it is over Dirt 2. The "bro-ness" is still here and it's even worse as you have multiple characters talking to you consecutively. So far I haven't noticed anyone talking during a race other than my navigator which is nice though. And I think you can mute the voices via the audio menu but I haven't tried that yet. The other downside to the game is that the gymkhana style of competition is pretty much forced down your throat in the pro tour mode. Maybe you can skip it and go to the next group but each set of races has one and then the final set is a set of 6 tutorials all for gymkhana.

Anyway if you enjoyed Dirt 2 you will definitely want to pick up this game as it really follows in its predecessor's tracks gameplay-wise.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Played Dirt 3 for a couple hours now. Mechanically and graphically it's a very nice game although I'm not sure how much improved it is over Dirt 2. The "bro-ness" is still here and it's even worse as you have multiple characters talking to you consecutively. So far I haven't noticed anyone talking during a race other than my navigator which is nice though. And I think you can mute the voices via the audio menu but I haven't tried that yet. The other downside to the game is that the gymkhana style of competition is pretty much forced down your throat in the pro tour mode. Maybe you can skip it and go to the next group but each set of races has one and then the final set is a set of 6 tutorials all for gymkhana.
> 
> Anyway if you enjoyed Dirt 2 you will definitely want to pick up this game as it really follows in its predecessor's tracks gameplay-wise.


 


  Does Dirt 3 have more rally racing in it?  That was the only thing I really liked...and it was practically non-existant in Dirt 2.


----------



## Permagrin

dabomb77766 said:


> Does Dirt 3 have more rally racing in it?  That was the only thing I really liked...and it was practically non-existant in Dirt 2.




It seems to and according to the box it has the most pure rally out of the series.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Sounds promising.  I'll have to check this out.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Really want to get Dirt 3. I'll probably do the same thing I did with Dirt 2...mute all the sound and crank up some liquid DnB. Time trials is what I like the most in the series. Really fun to just zone into the music and take those corners harder and harder.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Hm, I wonder if I should get it for console or PC.  If I want it for PC I'm probably gonna have to get a better PC controller than my PS3 controller...it's a real pain in the ass to set up.  Maybe I'll get one of those wireless 360 controller addon things.


----------



## Permagrin

I wasn't aware it was on PC. I have a driving wheel for the PS3 so for me that's an easy choice. On the PS3 though the max res is 720p so if your computer is pretty good it would make more sense to get it for the PC.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> I wasn't aware it was on PC. I have a driving wheel for the PS3 so for me that's an easy choice. On the PS3 though the max res is 720p so if your computer is pretty good it would make more sense to get it for the PC.


 


  Hm.  I wanted a driving wheel for both my PS3 and my PC.  Haven't gotten around to it yet though, the nice ones are pretty expensive. 
   
  My PC is decent though, but probably can't play it well at full resolution and specced up all the way.


----------



## Permagrin

dabomb77766 said:


> Hm.  I wanted a driving wheel for both my PS3 and my PC.  Haven't gotten around to it yet though, the nice ones are pretty expensive.
> 
> My PC is decent though, but probably can't play it well at full resolution and specced up all the way.




I think there are wheels that are platform-independent but can't recall. It's really not that big of a deal but it really adds to the experience.

It looks really nice at 720p anyway.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I believe the higher end Logtiech wheels are PC and PS3 compatible. 
   
  One thing to remember though, even if you can't run it at max resolution and max settings, bump down the resolution to 720 and max everything. You get the resolution of a PS3, and the look of a PC. 
   
  Also, most console developed games (ala. Dirt 3) are later ported to PC, so the native resolution is 720 anyway. Upscaling usually taxes a system hard and doesn't make it that much better. The thing that really makes PC look better over consoles most of the time is all the fun stuff like lighting and environment effects.
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I believe the higher end Logtiech wheels are PC and PS3 compatible.
> 
> One thing to remember though, even if you can't run it at max resolution and max settings, bump down the resolution to 720 and max everything. You get the resolution of a PS3, and the look of a PC.
> 
> Also, most console developed games (ala. Dirt 3) are later ported to PC, so the native resolution is 720 anyway. Upscaling usually taxes a system hard and doesn't make it that much better. The thing that really makes PC look better over consoles most of the time is all the fun stuff like lighting and environment effects.


 


  Yup, the G37 is compatible with PS3 and PC but it's quite expensive.
   
  And yeah, that's what I usually do, especially with racing games...they need a high framerate otherwise they're rather hard to play.  Dirt 3, though, I think was probably developed with PC in mind too, since it's DX11 compatible and Dirt 2, at any rate, had a few cool effects in the PC version the consoles didn't have (like heat distortion effects from the engines and such, and I think better environment deformation).


----------



## marvin

Quote:


morbidtoaster said:


> Also, most console developed games (ala. Dirt 3) are later ported to PC, so the native resolution is 720 anyway. Upscaling usually taxes a system hard and doesn't make it that much better. The thing that really makes PC look better over consoles most of the time is all the fun stuff like lighting and environment effects.


 
   
   
  Technically incorrect. The majority of console ported PC games aren't forced to natively render at 720p. They render at whatever resolution you select and any rescaling done post rendering is pretty much free thanks to hardware scalers. The increase in rendered resolution and perceived resolution (through more/better AA) are a couple of the biggest benefits of PC gaming. It's a bit of a personal preference though. I usually drop bells and whistles before I drop resolution to avoid the fuzziness incurred by rescaling.
   
  For that matter, many AAA console games (particularly TPS/FPS) aren't even rendered at 720p. The usual trick there is to render at sub HD resolutions to achieve an acceptable framerate and use a hardware scaler to upscale to HD resolutions.


----------



## MaZa

I am playing Witcher 2 at the moment, and I am having bit mixed feelings. The game has been great so far, but some changes have been quite dissapointing. First, where the hell is Group Style!? Trying to dispatch a group of Nekkers or Drowners is frustrating as hell! You try to pick them up one by one, but at the same time they rape your arse from all directions! Even though you keep moving you are still surrounded in a second. Despite leveling up, and even trying easy difficulty I always get a feeling like I barely make it out alive. Geralt, a feared monsterslayer my arse. Crowd controlling is desperately needed, and one cant always rely on bombs and whatever. In Witcher 1 you always had a feeling of serious ownage when dispatching weaker enemies. Sorry, I greatly prefer Witcher 1's combat system. It was really interesting in my eyes and animations were badass. Group Style was my favourite too.
   
   
  Also magic seems to be nerfed out a bit. I havent leveled up my magic yet so we'll see how it changes.
   
   
  Art style, I liked Witcher 1's pseudo-realism. Somewhat realistic graphics, but with very cartoonish approaches where approriate (like grannies). It was both pretty and unique! Witcher 2 instead goes for photorealism. And oh boy do they succeed! Graphics are incredibly beautiful and my GTX 460 graphics card begs for mercy! But gone is the unique charm Witcher 1 had... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Also why Zoltan no longer sound like Zoltan? Voice actor is same AFAIK, but he no longer does the funny stereotype-dwarf throaty voice, I could barely recognise him! I guess it went into the trash-bin with the change of artstyle. Geralt has changed a bit too. Actor is the same, but in Witcher 1 he sounded dry and sarcastic, I loved his dry humor and how he delivered it! In W2 he has some kind of Clint Eastwood-impression going on. Change isnt big but it is noticeable.
   
   
   
  But still, game has been excellent and except for combat system my problems have been about cosmetics.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Technically incorrect. The majority of console ported PC games aren't forced to natively render at 720p. They render at whatever resolution you select and any rescaling done post rendering is pretty much free thanks to hardware scalers. The increase in rendered resolution and perceived resolution (through more/better AA) are a couple of the biggest benefits of PC gaming. It's a bit of a personal preference though. I usually drop bells and whistles before I drop resolution to avoid the fuzziness incurred by rescaling.
> ...


 


  I tend to prefer just lowering the resolution.  It seems to help a lot more than just lowering one or two settings...and I can't stand to see crappy textures. 
   
  Also, I like how Wipeout HD handles resolution.  If the framerate slows down it automatically lowers the resolution on-the-fly.  You can't even notice it most of the time and the framerate is always silky smooth.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Also a reason I love WipeOut HD...Other than it just being plain awesome.
  Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> I tend to prefer just lowering the resolution.  It seems to help a lot more than just lowering one or two settings...and I can't stand to see crappy textures.
> 
> Also, I like how Wipeout HD handles resolution.  If the framerate slows down it automatically lowers the resolution on-the-fly.  You can't even notice it most of the time and the framerate is always silky smooth.


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Technically incorrect. The majority of console ported PC games aren't forced to natively render at 720p. They render at whatever resolution you select and any rescaling done post rendering is pretty much free thanks to hardware scalers. The increase in rendered resolution and perceived resolution (through more/better AA) are a couple of the biggest benefits of PC gaming. It's a bit of a personal preference though.* I usually drop bells and whistles before I drop resolution to avoid the fuzziness incurred by rescaling.*
> ...


 

  
  This is the thing I miss from CRT monitors. You could keep the bells and whistles high and just drop resolution and wouldnt need to worry about blurry scaling. Lowering resolution only reduced detail and increased jags, but screen was still sharp.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I wish CRT monitors were still practical.
  
  Quote: 





maza said:


> This is the thing I miss from CRT monitors. You could keep the bells and whistles high and just drop resolution and wouldnt need to worry about blurry scaling. Lowering resolution only reduced detail and increased jags, but screen was still sharp.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I wish CRT monitors were still practical.


 


  Practical in what sense? They're still some of the best devices available, and only the higher echelons of LCDs, LEDs and such can make up for having almost the same sharpness as CRTs


----------



## MorbidToaster

They're huge, heavy, and stupid expensive for larger sizes.  D:
  
  Quote: 





roller said:


> Practical in what sense? They're still some of the best devices available, and only the higher echelons of LCDs, LEDs and such can make up for having almost the same sharpness as CRTs


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> They're huge, heavy, and stupid expensive for larger sizes.  D:


 


  And the best image quality you can get? Oh right, I remembered that I never looked for aesthetics for any of my devices. Function over form always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Performance has its costs, just as on everything. Of course that I'd love to get a 24" CRT for the price of a 24" LCD, unfortunately that just won't happen


----------



## MorbidToaster

Size and weight are part of the function. IMO.
   
  Especially if we're just looking at practicality. 
  
  Quote: 





roller said:


> And the best image quality you can get? Oh right, I remembered that I never looked for aesthetics for any of my devices. Function over form always
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Size and weight are part of the function. IMO.
> 
> Especially if we're just looking at practicality.


 


  Fair enough. But to each their own. Gear like that is meant to be stationary, even if it can be a pain to transport.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


roller said:


> Practical in what sense? They're still some of the best devices available, and only the higher echelons of LCDs, LEDs and such can make up for having almost the same sharpness as CRTs


 

  
  The lack of retail availibility and difficulty of getting a CRT serviced makes them impractical for most. As much as I'd like a trio of GDM-FW900s for my desk, it's a bit tough to find one in good condition locally, much less three.


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> The lack of retail availibility and difficulty of getting a CRT serviced makes them impractical for most. As much as I'd like a trio of GDM-FW900s for my desk, it's a bit tough to find one in good condition locally, much less three.


 

  
  Oh, I would trade my 32" Samsung TV, which I use as a monitor, for a brand new FW900. I would do it in a hearbeat. CRTs were awesome! Even though the response time of the *VA panel my TV uses is rather slow in some colors and input lag is on the higher side, it is the only panel type that can get contrast and black depth that rivals CRTs.
   
  With CRTs black is truly black, speed is ridiculous (phosphor trail that white objects leave on black background do not count) and I can use higher refresh rates than 60Hz which better LCDs panel types are stuck at. Real refresh rates and not that faked interpolated crap seen on TVs.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





marvin said:


> The lack of retail availibility and difficulty of getting a CRT serviced makes them impractical for most. As much as I'd like a trio of GDM-FW900s for my desk, it's a bit tough to find one in good condition locally, much less three.


 


  Very much agreed. Both with you and with MaZa.
   
  Let's see what the newer generations of OLEDs can do.


----------



## oqvist

You can do better then the G27 particularly if you need multiformat support. Fanatec Turbo S have PS 3, PC and Xbox 360 support. Except for that it has an onboard OSD which let you adjust all the settings you are used to by PC software. But you can do it in game and also on consoles. Belt drive is also much smoother then cog driven wheels and have a more realistic feel to me.
   
  If you don´t need 360 support there is also the Thrustmaster TS 500... Though it´s a bit odd being a PS 3 wheel and not all PS 3 titles support it. But from all reports it´s superior to the Fanatec wheels and thus also better then the Logitech onces. Rather unanimous of those that tried it regarding force feedback.
   
  For DIRT 3 they are overkill. They really come into their rights on racing simulators. The steering is kind of borked on most arcade titles including this one due to the gamepad optimizations primarily but it still is a lot of fun. I am a bit spoiled I have a hard time enjoying racing sims or even arcade titles at all using a gamepad. It just feels weird and unnatural. Racing without my cockpit would be very hard as well but that I can at least do and still get some enjoyment out of these games 
   
  As for resolution if you run DIRT 3 at 720P on PC you get better graphics. the internal resolution for consoles is lower then that.
  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I believe the higher end Logtiech wheels are PC and PS3 compatible.
> 
> One thing to remember though, even if you can't run it at max resolution and max settings, bump down the resolution to 720 and max everything. You get the resolution of a PS3, and the look of a PC.
> 
> Also, most console developed games (ala. Dirt 3) are later ported to PC, so the native resolution is 720 anyway. Upscaling usually taxes a system hard and doesn't make it that much better. The thing that really makes PC look better over consoles most of the time is all the fun stuff like lighting and environment effects.


----------



## Planar_head

Anyone know how sim-ish Dirt 3 is?

Pokemon FireRed... How do I rate this? 8/10 if this was some game I had never played before, but 10/10 for nostalgia's sake. Original 150 FTW!


----------



## Permagrin

planar_head said:


> Anyone know how sim-ish Dirt 3 is?
> 
> Pokemon FireRed... How do I rate this? 8/10 if this was some game I had never played before, but 10/10 for nostalgia's sake. Original 150 FTW!




I guess you can tweak it to pretty simmy (lol...) but I'd say 50/50 simmish/arcadish. It's not Forza. I'd say it's pretty accurate but I can still play it well (on level 2 diff, cough).

edit: Funny aside, when I started playing Dirt 3 it asks do you want to play on casual? I was like yeah why not and then crank it up from there. It took me awhile before I noticed that the computer was braking for me and everything. I'm pretty sure a dog could play it on casual with all assists and still win every race (no offense to dogs...).


----------



## MorbidToaster

I usually do the opposite. Start with all assists off and then adjust a little from there. Do it with Dirt and Forza.
   
  Also, at least it's not Joy Ride (for Kinect). There's a video (can't find it right now) out there that shows a guy literally sitting in his chair not moving and he gets second in a race on Joy Ride. Ugh. Casuals.
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Permagrin

morbidtoaster said:


> I usually do the opposite. Start with all assists off and then adjust a little from there. Do it with Dirt and Forza.
> 
> Also, at least it's not Joy Ride (for Kinect). There's a video (can't find it right now) out there that shows a guy literally sitting in his chair not moving and he gets second in a race on Joy Ride. Ugh. Casuals.




I'm not as hardcore as you though. /bows

I have a hard time just finishing a video game that I usually play on easy (unless it's just too easy). Last game I actually finished was MGS4 only because once I got past act 1 (which took a month of omg I'm not gonna sit through this cutscene! Another 20 minute cutscene, I only moved 10 feet!) I couldn't stop playing because the story was so epic.

Once I gold everything in Dirt 3 I'll crank up the diff and go online probably as well.

Cheers!


----------



## Planar_head

Eh, I play RaceRoom by SimBin with a 360 gamepad with no assists except autoclutch. I manage the absolutely insane Formula RaceRoom with major effort and focus (still spin out fairly often). I played the Dirt 2 demo to death and the only real difficulty in the demo with difficulty set to max is how slow your vehicle is compared to the rest of the field...


----------



## Permagrin

planar_head said:


> Eh, I play RaceRoom by SimBin with a 360 gamepad with no assists except autoclutch. I manage the absolutely insane Formula RaceRoom with major effort and focus (still spin out fairly often). I played the Dirt 2 demo to death and the only real difficulty in the demo with difficulty set to max is how slow your vehicle is compared to the rest of the field...




Cool


----------



## MorbidToaster

I sat down with a group of friends after the MGS 4 midnight release and played through in 21 hours. We were so hyped for that game...And it was totally worth it.
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Planar_head

Perhaps I was a bit pretentious... But that's basically what I measure my racing games against. How hard they are usually depends on how realistic they are.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I like games with mostly sim and just a teeny bit of arcade feel to them. Forza and Dirt are my tops. They're ever so slightly unrealistic and it makes them more fun than full on sims for me. 
   
  I still want a complete drift simulator though. That's my passion as far as cars go.
  
  Quote: 





planar_head said:


> Perhaps I was a bit pretentious... But that's basically what I measure my racing games against. How hard they are usually depends on how realistic they are.


----------



## Permagrin

planar_head said:


> Perhaps I was a bit pretentious... But that's basically what I measure my racing games against. How hard they are usually depends on how realistic they are.




And my reply wasn't very respectful, I apologize. It really gave me a good laugh though, thanks. 

The pretention was part of it but then you were comparing it to playing the _demo _of the _previous release_. That sealed it.

I haven't but if you turn all of the assists off and play on level 5, Dirt 3 is probably pretty challenging. But it's still rally racing (pretty much anyway). It's not like F1.

Cheers!


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I like games with mostly sim and just a teeny bit of arcade feel to them. Forza and Dirt are my tops. They're ever so slightly unrealistic and it makes them more fun than full on sims for me.
> 
> I still want a complete drift simulator though. That's my passion as far as cars go.


 

 Dirt fans in general have you ever tried Richard Burns Rally? I don´t know if DIRT 3 even measures up to 25 % sim but as an arcade title it´s great. Not decided if it better then DIRT 2 in that aspect but I do enjoy it´s more rally focused. Just hope the wheel controls can get tighter but I am not finished tweaking.
   
  I don´t think anything will ever beat RBR both in realism and fun factor particularly since the entire industry shy away from simulations. Of course there is those that like to market their products as "realistic" and simulations because that is what gamers still seem to want to hear. Shift 2 or Dirt 3 is not simulations by any means just because they aren´t ridge racer. Just as F3 and GT 5 aren´t. RBR is a timeless classic as superb now as when it was released. Even better due to the modding community.  I have a hard time picture why rally pictured realistic can´t be fun unless you hate challenges but that´s just me. 
   
  So try out RBR if you want to try out more of a sim approach. It´s not that hard really but you have to forget the notion you can always run 100 % throttle and that the brakes are as effective on ice as F1 brakes are on tarmac. Tracks are narrower again more as IRL but really the physics engine is so good you develop a car control that I just can´t develope using the DIRT 2/3. Apart from DIRT, Forza etc RBR is optimized for wheels so you do have linear steering.


----------



## Rich77

I'm playing Grand Theft Auto 4, and I love it man. Beating the story again, spending endless hours exploring Liberty City and finding secret stuff that I haven't noticed in the past 3 years playing this game. One of the best games on the market IMO, must own if you own a PS3.
   
  GTA IV <3


----------



## Permagrin

^ Not trying to be a hater but a lot of people (myself included) were let down by GTA IV. It's definitely a love or hate thing. I did recently pick up the expansions hopefully there will be something for me there.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> ^ Not trying to be a hater but a lot of people (myself included) were let down by GTA IV. It's definitely a love or hate thing. I did recently pick up the expansions hopefully there will be something for me there.


 


  What problems did you have with it?  I thought it was an excellent, albiet not perfect, game.


----------



## Rich77

Yeah I'm getting more into it recently after a few month break from PS3 to concentrate on schoolwork. Just recently dusted it off, and now I'm considering of getting the expansion disc, with Gay Tony and the Lost and Damned in one. Looking forward to new missions and parachutes 
   
  And as far as criticism, keep in mind the game was released in 2009, just when the PS3 was, and I think a year after 360 so Rockstar didn't know eithers potential to handle graphics etc.


----------



## Permagrin

The detachment between the open world and missions. Niko tries to make us believe that he doesn't want anything to do with the 'wrong way' but as soon as there's an opportunity to kill someone for no reason or commit a crime he instantly puts his 'morality' to the backburner. A lot of the stuff that people have listed on the wiki as well.

When it came out I did enjoy the game for awhile. I played almost to the end I think but the entire time I couldn't come to like the blur effects, colorless world, clunky walking mechanics, etc.

Recently I replayed Saints Row 2 and then started GTA IV and that was probably a bad idea as the transition was like going from Oz to Kansas for me.

Open world mayhem didn't really feel like a proper GTA either which is probably the most important aspect.

Cheers!


----------



## Permagrin

rich77 said:


> Yeah I'm getting more into it recently after a few month break from PS3 to concentrate on schoolwork. Just recently dusted it off, and now I'm considering of getting the expansion disc, with Gay Tony and the Lost and Damned in one. Looking forward to new missions and parachutes
> 
> *And as far as criticism, keep in mind the game was released in 2009, just when the PS3 was, and I think a year after 360 so Rockstar didn't know eithers potential to handle graphics etc.*




I know I bought it at the midnight Gamestop release. 

It still holds up graphically. Surprisingly Saints Row 2 still looks alright imo as well.

Waiting on Saints Row the Third which has a release date (according to Amazon) of December 31st. Yuck! The other day Amazon sent me an email with a link to the game on their page and I was all excited that it might be a release date change! Alas, no. I hate you Amazon...

Cheers!


----------



## Rich77

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 Well I guess you figured out I own a PS3 so no Saints Row for me, but I am interested in Dirt 3 but with things like cars and headphones and Summer, that takes up money so I think I'm gonna wait for Dirt 3 to become old and buy it cheap. That's what I did with Dirt 2, I got it for $15 
   
  I don't play too much video games anyway. I rather spend my time outside, but they do kill time extremely well.


----------



## Permagrin

rich77 said:


> Well I guess you figured out I own a PS3 so no Saints Row for me, but I am interested in Dirt 3 but with things like cars and headphones and Summer, that takes up money so I think I'm gonna wait for Dirt 3 to become old and buy it cheap. That's what I did with Dirt 2, I got it for $15
> 
> I don't play too much video games anyway. I rather spend my time outside, but they do kill time extremely well.




The original Saints Row wasn't on the PS3. Saints Row 2 was. At the price it goes for right now it's well worth picking up even with 'dated' graphics as it is FUN as heck!

Yeah I need to stop being a caveman this summer. Going bass fishing soon!

Cheers!


----------



## Rich77

Wait Saints Row is for the PS3?! Maybe I can get some cheap entertainment haha awesome man thanks for the heads up I'll look into it. Now the decision:
  Saints Row 2, Dirt 3, or Gay Tony/Lost Damned?
   
  I need a job, then I can justify buying all three
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might have to resort to doing grunt work at minimum wage just to get some dough to spend lol.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





rich77 said:


> Wait Saints Row is for the PS3?! Maybe I can get some cheap entertainment haha awesome man thanks for the heads up I'll look into it. Now the decision:
> Saints Row 2, Dirt 3, or Gay Tony/Lost Damned?
> 
> I need a job, then I can justify buying all three
> ...


 


  I really liked the Episodes from Liberty City addon, especially the Ballad of Gay Tony addon.  I liked the APC, it's fun to rampage around town with it.


----------



## Rich77

Hmm seeing youtube clips of Saints Row 2 doesn't impress me much, but it is only $10 from 96 sources (thank you Google)
   
  And yeah Gay Tony looks awesome to play. Plus there's a fight club in it, which I might have to visit every Thursday and start calling people there Tyler Durden and stuff but that's a whole other story haha.
  The new vehicles look sweet, plus the weapons too. I already mentioned parachutes (!!!)
   
  I also want to look at Lost and Damned though, I've read that the new bikes are cool and the handling for them is improved, which is good because everytime I hop on a NRG-600 in GTA IV, I always ended up halving my health and eventually dying with every high speed crash unfortunately.


----------



## Permagrin

The main appeal of Saint's Row is the over the top zaniness. It's actually Volition's design philosophy for the series.

Character creation is fairly deep and in an FPS is pretty unique I believe.

There are tons of events to do as you like. (You pretty much need to do some to earn respect to play the story missions but it's not really a hassle since they're a lot of fun anyway, especially Mayhem and Fuzz)

I guess in a way it could be considered a ripoff of Vice City or GTA III but in most people's books that would be considered a good thing.


----------



## MorbidToaster

permagrin said:


> The main appeal of Saint's Row is the over the top zaniness. It's actually Volition's design philosophy for the series.
> 
> Character creation is fairly deep and in an FPS is pretty unique I believe.
> 
> ...




Not an FPS 

I hated GTA IV but loved the Saints Row series. Super hero criminals, and poo trucks are my fondest memories of the SR series. 

GTA IVs story felt bland, and all of the characters felt so fake and detached. Above all I loathe the driving physics. The expansions were much better than the original release though, I'll give them that.

SR pretty much has no story, but I was okay with that because the open world mayhem was much more fun than the GTA series IMO.

As for what I've been playing...Dawn of War II. Hands down my favorite RTS game ever. Expansions were excellent and the story was top notch (although I wish they'd stop with the Blood Ravens and Ultramarines). Gimme some Salamander or White Scars story!


----------



## Permagrin

^ Lol working 12 hour graveyard shifts take its toll after awhile. 

Dawn of War is another great series, never played the table-top version but love the feel of the universe.

Cheers!


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I actually quite liked the driving physics in GTA IV.  It was pretty fun to drive around and run people over.   Especially since they acted pretty realistically about it.
   
  But I hated motorcycles.  Driving those around was awful.  It got better in TLaTD but I still didn't like it much.  It especially sucked when I was forced to drive them in certain missions in GTA IV.
   
  The characters did feel sort of fake, though, but that's mostly because most of them were just so ridiculous...I liked the characters in TBoGT a lot more.


----------



## Sylverant

Fifa 11 on XBOX 360. Addictive to say the least. I play it at my friend's house though.
   
  Battlefield Bad Company 2 on PC is fun, as is the original Halo.
   
  I'm also currently replaying _Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy _ right now with some basic mods on it. Im playing through the story with a very well drawn motoko kusanagi model because the voice actress matches pretty well. Being able to choose from an abundance of high quality anime/video game models to play with in multiplayer is really fun. Sometimes I play as Kenshin Himura or well drawn Gundams XD 
   
  Also, Gundam VS Gundam Next Plus and Gods Eater Burst (PSP)
   
  On another note, my PSP-3000 seems to be dying, it doesn't play my movie UMD''s any more <


----------



## MorbidToaster

Jedi Knight Academy has AMAZING multiplayer. Couldn't put it down when it came out. They needs to make a true sequel. 
   
  Gundam vs Gundam and God Eater Burst are both great games in the slowly dieing library of PSP games (hyped for NGP)
  
  Quote: 





sylverant said:


> Fifa 11 on XBOX 360. Addictive to say the least. I play it at my friend's house though.
> 
> Battlefield Bad Company 2 on PC is fun, as is the original Halo.
> 
> ...


----------



## sharkz

I finally got around to playing through Chrono Trigger completely (a step back in time, I know). Really great game although it lagged a bit at the end. It lived up to most of the hype though with a great story and good gameplay.
   
  On to Final Fantasy VI (III) now. Trying to finally make my way back through the great SNES games now that I actually have one.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Portal 1 - 9.5/10*
   
  Played this for a half hour years ago and never got into it. Started over against recently and was hooked until the very end. Some puzzles took me quite a long time to figure out. For me, I absolutely hated the super jump sections and I don't know why, but I never got good at it. There's one section where I need to jump across 4 high platforms that took me FOREVER. We really need more games like this! The challenge is just about perfect. Not too difficult and not too hard. One room towards the end must have taken me an hour because I totally overlook something so obvious!
   
  This sunday I was up until 5am playing this stupid game. I was trying to escape and the game just would not want to end.
   
  I think it's safe to say I should love "Portal 2".
   
  I also just started Fallout 3 again for about the 50th time. Love this game and you can never get sick of it. Right now I'm taking my time and I like how it's more difficult at the beginning and then gets easier as you advance. This time I actually got stuck somewhere deep in some metro tunnels without any Stimpacks at a low level. Oops! I have my doubts that we'll ever have another game quite like this. New Vegas certainly wasn't the same.


----------



## Sylverant

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Jedi Knight Academy has AMAZING multiplayer. Couldn't put it down when it came out. They needs to make a true sequel.
> 
> Gundam vs Gundam and God Eater Burst are both great games in the slowly dieing library of PSP games (hyped for NGP)


 

 The only reason I don't have a great dac/amp is because I've already saved up $450 for NGP and titles. I'm not so sure whether its worth waiting for it now though, the Yulong D100 is kind of my dream dac/amp right now and I'll be able to realistically afford it without worry soon if I use my NGP funds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Also, I really want a PSP-2000 right now, I don't even care about the blueish hue issues, I want to put on CFW so I can play the english patched Tales of the World. I love Tales games.


----------



## Permagrin

tdockweiler said:


> *Portal 1 - 9.5/10*
> 
> Played this for a half hour years ago and never got into it. Started over against recently and was hooked until the very end. Some puzzles took me quite a long time to figure out. For me, I absolutely hated the super jump sections and I don't know why, but I never got good at it. There's one section where I need to jump across 4 high platforms that took me FOREVER. We really need more games like this! The challenge is just about perfect. Not too difficult and not too hard. One room towards the end must have taken me an hour because I totally overlook something so obvious!
> 
> ...




It is indeed a classic. Unique gameplay, GLaDOS, GLaDOS, etc.

"Remember when the platform was sliding into the fire pit and I said "Goodbye" and you were like"

Noooo wayyyy!

And then I was all "We pretended we were going to murder you?" That was great!"


----------



## MorbidToaster

sylverant said:


> The only reason I don't have a great dac/amp is because I've already saved up $450 for NGP and titles. I'm not so sure whether its worth waiting for it now though, the Yulong D100 is kind of my dream dac/amp right now and I'll be able to realistically afford it without worry soon if I use my NGP funds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




D100 is amazing...I'd get it. NGP is still a ways off and I'm not too sure on the launch line up yet. Although maybe waiting for E3 would be a good move.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> I finally got around to playing through Chrono Trigger completely (*a step back in time, I know*). Really great game although it lagged a bit at the end. It lived up to most of the hype though with a great story and good gameplay.
> 
> On to Final Fantasy VI (III) now. Trying to finally make my way back through the great SNES games now that I actually have one.


 

  
  ...pun not intended? 
   
  I loved chrono trigger.  Great characters and great story, and the gameplay was fairly unique too.  I hate square enix though.  They shut down a huge fan project (crimson echoes) about a month before it was released and threatened legal action.


----------



## g_hause

Funny, I just re-rented GTA liberty city. 
   
*Resistance* - 1
  Major disappointment considering how good the original xbox version was.
  Ordinary shooter. Beaten in a few hours. Fail.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Not sure if troll.
   




  Quote: 





g_hause said:


> Funny, I just re-rented GTA liberty city.
> 
> *Resistance* - 1
> Major disappointment considering how good the* original xbox version* was.
> Ordinary shooter. Beaten in a few hours. Fail.


----------



## arnesto

Just bought Mortal Kombat for the PS3 today. I have been playing for about 2 hours and I think it is a pretty fun game.
   
  I've bought Vitual Fighter 5, Tekken 6, and Super Street Fighter.
   
  I didn't really like the action or timing on Vitual Fighter and Tekken.
  
  The only game that felt right to me was Super Street Fighter.
   
  With VF and Tekken, I always like the action was delayed, and the timing of blocks and counter attacks felt off to me.
   
  Well, Mortal Kombat feels right and upper cut move feels great when you pull it off. I have a good feel for the timing and I know
  when I did something wrong or if a move it going to connect.
   
  Pretty much it is the only fun fighting game that I have besides Super Street Fighter.
   
  This game is pretty bloody, so I would warn little kids from playing it.


----------



## MorbidToaster

AE DLC is coming for SSFIV soon. So hype, even it's only more clone characters.
  
  Quote: 





arnesto said:


> Just bought Mortal Kombat for the PS3 today. I have been playing for about 2 hours and I think it is a pretty fun game.
> 
> I've bought Vitual Fighter 5, Tekken 6, and Super Street Fighter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylverant

Quote: 





arnesto said:


> Just bought Mortal Kombat for the PS3 today. I have been playing for about 2 hours and I think it is a pretty fun game.
> 
> I've bought Vitual Fighter 5, Tekken 6, and Super Street Fighter.
> 
> ...


 

 I agree, timing kind of felt off with Tekken 6, it was fun though. I have a friend that has it and loves it, but he's really into martial arts and enjoys playing the characters in it that use real martial arts; such as that bishounen that uses tiger style. The android girl was rediculous, but hella fun. Also, has there ever been a good Dead or Alive fighting game? I played DOA4 as the blond bishounen once and actually enjoyed it for its fighting somewhat.
   
  And then there's nintendo. I was all set on deciding that the 3DS isn't for me and then nintendo has to lie and announce there releasing a 3D Ocarina of Time after they already said at E3 they'd never port it. There's a part of me thats seriously considering getting the 3DS for 3D OoT alone, not to mention it would be a more portable OoT than with my umpc. I swear I'm going crazy just thinking about it. Bastards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Not forgiving them for hiring team ninja to make a metroid game either. Why can't they make their own metroid games if they don't want to release metroid fps's anymore?


----------



## Blisse

My friends all agree it's best to wait for the second or third revision of the 3DS before making your move. If it does become Nintendo's next full handheld series like the GB, GBA and DS, then you'll see a lot better support for it in the future. And the revisions of Nintendo's handhelds are always much much better than the original. 
   
  A couple of my friends are doing just that. Waiting for the second revision just so they can get Ocarina of Time.
   
  For some reason I'm playing Ys: The Oath in Felghana. I don't know why. Also found out how to work PCSX2, but it's a bit clunky and slow. I need the adapter for a controller if I really want to play.


----------



## MorbidToaster

blisse said:


> My friends all agree it's best to wait for the second or third revision of the 3DS before making your move. If it does become Nintendo's next full handheld series like the GB, GBA and DS, then you'll see a lot better support for it in the future. And the revisions of Nintendo's handhelds are always much much better than the original.
> 
> A couple of my friends are doing just that. Waiting for the second revision just so they can get Ocarina of Time.
> 
> For some reason I'm playing Ys: The Oath in Felghana. I don't know why. Also found out how to work PCSX2, but it's a bit clunky and slow. I need the adapter for a controller if I really want to play.




Be careful with waiting if you want OoT...It's going to be a limited release like the latest All Stars release on Wii. May have to pay out the rear for a copy if you wait for second revision.


----------



## Blisse

ooo didn't know that. I should tell them the next time. I'm not a big Zelda fan myself, so it's not for me, haha. 
   
  Finished Ys 6. Stuck through a very corny ending, but it was pretty good. Generic hack and slash game with a Touhou-boss-like feel.


----------



## Sylverant

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm starting to think holding off audiophile purchases for gaming isn't woth it. The D100 seems like an excellent purchase in the long run. The NGP and 3DS...Not so sure, daps and gaming systems aren't built to last like good audiophile components; blowing $300 on something that won't work properly for more than 2-3 years with regular use is frustrating.
   
  I think I'll get a copy of OoT and put it away just to be safe, I can always profit off it later.
  It plays perfectly fine off a netbook with project64 anyways, spending $300 dollars just to play it on a DS with a built-in controller really isn't worth the cost of submission unless there are titles to hold the 3DS up.
   
  Actually, today I moved my desktop computer into my parents family room and played OoT on their 37 inch Vizio LED 120 Hrz via HDMI out. Of course, with the Rice's video plugin, blur effect and new texture pack, HD widescreen upscaled with all the proper filtering and antialiasing maxed. I don't think there are words to describe how beautiful it was


----------



## g_hause

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Not sure if troll.


 


  Sorry, I meant Homefront. But now that I'm looking for it, that is not what the xbox game was called.
  There was a really good USA invasion game for xbox where you recruited people off the street and went after the baddies with this mob of people. It was kind of like State of Emergency only it had a point.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

COD Black Ops Multiplayer : 6/10 Good game but very repetitive and rubbish random game-play, only fun the first 5 hours.


----------



## MorbidToaster

The maps are freakin' terrible. Couldn't play more than 2 or 3 times on each before I uninstalled it. I loved the customization...The guns felt a little weak, but not bad...
   
  BUT THOSE MAPS. THEY'RE SO BAD.
  
  Quote: 





omega17thetrue said:


> COD Black Ops Multiplayer : 6/10 Good game but very repetitive and rubbish random game-play, only fun the first 5 hours.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Agreed, and the game is also full of bugs and crash. :rolleyes:

But i find it fun with the tomahawk and ballistic knifes.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

I started playing COD4: Modern Warfare on my new MBP last week and it totally kicks butt! I know the game is a bit old so I don't need to give details but it's a lot of fun playing this game again and the graphics look great.
   
  My online name is also "Lazerboy2000" in case anybody else plays. If you play, shoot me a PM with your alias


----------



## Sylverant

Quote: 





omega17thetrue said:


> COD Black Ops Multiplayer : 6/10 Good game but very repetitive and rubbish random game-play, only fun the first 5 hours.


 

 Not to mention the single payer is just bad, though it always is. Multiplayer wise I like nuketown, but only because its rediculous. COD is always rediculous. Remember Quick scoping and ninja pro in MW2? Quick scoping is so accurate its just wrong...
   
  COD4 was a balanced game though. I'm kind of afraid to play it though, I get the feeling all the people left are uber-beast at it


----------



## Permagrin

MW2 MP is a joke. I went back and played when the BO servers were done once and it's all superman knife kills. Ridiculous.

Saturday I was playing BO because I had some friends over and we started playing straight TDM but switched to Hardcore later. It's like night and day HC is so much more fun.


----------



## Sylverant

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> MW2 MP is a joke. I went back and played when the BO servers were done once and it's all superman knife kills. Ridiculous.
> 
> Saturday I was playing BO because I had some friends over and we started playing straight TDM but switched to Hardcore later. It's like night and day HC is so much more fun.


 

 Your talking about Halo right? I was just about to mention Reach, its so much fun. DMR only-headshots online is so great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  Halo players tend to be a lot better than COD players; I swear some people are using aimbots in HR.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Playing American McGee's Alice again. Still love the controls are just terrible.


----------



## MorbidToaster

What that game lacked in gameplay it made up for in atmosphere and story. God I love that game. So hype for the new one...
  
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Playing American McGee's Alice again. Still love the controls are just terrible.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Halo 4, Halo Anniversary edition, and Minecraft on the 360 with Live support. Yes!


----------



## Dancingduck

Dragon Age 2
   
  8/10 Is there an EA takeover of Bioware anger thread? Well, I did give it 8/10.  It's a fun game.. improved combat interface and view.  I'm sure some folks have mentioned some of these things, so I won't give this a critical review.  I'm enjoying it.  It's fun.. but this is a total polished DLC source.  It's like bare bones and if you want the bells and whistles they want more clam shells. 
   
  Haven't finished the game yet.. but will come back when I do.


----------



## Planar_head

Plants vs. Zombies: 8/10

An excellent casual game with elements that appeal to the more hardcore players as well. All in all, it's really too simple to garner a 9/10, but still an excellent way to burn time.


----------



## MorbidToaster

E3 is garbage this year.. It's all either obvious or already known.
   
  Anniversary is exciting, glad to see that rumor confirmed. Halo 4...don't expect much because of the studio change.
   
  ...and I hate Minecraft...That's a terrible confirmation
   
  EDIT: IMO
  
  Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> Halo 4, Halo Anniversary edition, and Minecraft on the 360 with Live support. Yes!


----------



## Permagrin

morbidtoaster said:


> E3 is garbage this year.. It's all either obvious or already known.
> 
> Anniversary is exciting, glad to see that rumor confirmed. Halo 4...don't expect much because of the studio change.
> 
> ...




There was a video of gameplay for Saints Row the Third that got uploaded yesterday (Gametrailers I think). But I heard it was kinda short, haven't seen it yet.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Don't get me wrong. There's some good stuff this year. Just nothing NEW. A few confirmed (obvious) rumors, and no surprises yet.
   
  I hope Nintendo pulls out something good. They're usually decent at keeping things under wraps until E3, unlike Microsoft and Sony. 
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Permagrin

morbidtoaster said:


> Don't get me wrong. There's some good stuff this year. Just nothing NEW. A few confirmed (obvious) rumors, and no surprises yet.
> 
> I hope Nintendo pulls out something good. They're usually decent at keeping things under wraps until E3, unlike Microsoft and Sony.




Oh yeah I get what you're saying now. Well it is still early. Although if it's something I'd really be interested in I hate waiting over a year for it to finally come out.

Don't know if you heard but Volition set the release date officially for Saints Row, November 15th... I hope they bump that up because that's going to affect sales no matter how you look at it.

So that means I have 4 days to beat Skyrim, dang. And then Battlefield 3, need to rest up now I guess.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Wait, Volition's still around?  ...and there's still no Freespace 3?!  There's so much explaining and plot exposition left to do in the Freespace universe.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Halo 4 wasn't under wraps? Nobody knew about that. Also, 343 industries is composed almost entirely of Bungie employees. So the game should stay true to its roots. Also, Mass Effect 3. 
   
  I'm lookiing forward to seeiing the next Wii. Also, I hope some Skyrim stuff is on display. I haven't checked up on it yet. Forza 4 looks interesting, but I'm unsure of whether or not I like the Kinect usage yet.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Nintendo's E3 conference should be starting about now!  Looking forward to what they announce!


----------



## MorbidToaster

mdraluck23 said:


> Halo 4 wasn't under wraps? Nobody knew about that. Also, 343 industries is composed almost entirely of Bungie employees. So the game should stay true to its roots. Also, Mass Effect 3.
> 
> I'm lookiing forward to seeiing the next Wii. Also, I hope some Skyrim stuff is on display. I haven't checked up on it yet. Forza 4 looks interesting, but I'm unsure of whether or not I like the Kinect usage yet.




It was painfully obvious that Halo 4 was coming, and I still don't have too much faith. I like Reach and ODST, but the series as a whole has been shaky since 2 IMO. 

ME 3 was confirmed a few months back, and again, no suprise.

Still thinking Nintendo will take the cake.


----------



## Sylverant

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Agreed, not that it makes me entirely happy. Well, if their new system isn't too gimicky then thats cool. I still have no idea how they pulled off those graphics on MP3 for wii.
   
  Also, Skyrim's graphics look unecessarily good. Its almost not right. I still have bad memories of the almost realtime distances in Morrowind though =/


----------



## oqvist

What do you mean with Skyrims graphics being  to good?
  I had no problem with travellling distances in Morrowind. But then I am an explorer.
   
  Nintendo with Wii U will probably take the show with competion from Sonys Vita. If Sony could link Vita with PS 3 they would have a real Wii U killer for the rich folks 
  I don´t see how controllers can be gimmicky. It´s the most important aspect of any gaming platform. Much more important then visuals or even audio.
   
  Edit: Just read that Skyrim is optimized for consols. Not that I am surprised but still pooish


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

mdraluck23 said:


> and Minecraft on the 360 with Live support. Yes!




You mean FortressCraft ?

COD is not that bad at all, just try Sniper ghost warrior and you will understand the true meaning of bad games, it has very good graphics but horrible gameplay along with Z movie propaganda "story".


----------



## Permagrin

omega17thetrue said:


> mdraluck23 said:
> 
> 
> > and Minecraft on the 360 with Live support. Yes!
> ...




Oh you didn't get the memo? It makes you look really cool on the internet if you bash COD. :rolleyes:


----------



## DaBomb77766

Ugh, Elder Scrolls shouldn't ever be optimized for consoles...it belongs on a PC. D:


----------



## gorb

counterstrike still gets a 10/10


----------



## Sylverant

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> What do you mean with Skyrims graphics being  to good?
> I had no problem with travellling distances in Morrowind. But then I am an explorer.
> 
> Nintendo with Wii U will probably take the show with competion from Sonys Vita. If Sony could link Vita with PS 3 they would have a real Wii U killer for the rich folks
> ...


 

 I was joking. The graphics on skyrim are great so I was just getting a little excited about it, thats all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've never owned a ps3 or xbox; my mother has always bought the "family friendly" consoles so I've always been stuck playing games at my friends house. Not like the tv at my place is ever available to me. teh little kids always hog it; and my sis sqealing whenever I play for more than 5 minutes gets me kicked off instantly or else SUPER SUDDEN DEATH. If I could only have one console I'd rather have a system like xbox or PS3 hooked up to my monitor, thats all. For me FPS and graphics comes before motion control...
   
  What do you mean by even audio? I love my 32khz flac encoded dl rip of Brawl; its a treasure trove of unexpected greatness 
   
  I know most games can get by with boring orchestral patterns and cheap audio fx but...
   
  also, oblivion was my game on pc. Optimizing Skyrim for consoles is a shame.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





sylverant said:


> I was joking. The graphics on skyrim are great so I was just getting a little excited about it, thats all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I see. Wii U seem to be for you then  Being able to use it as a handheld device is kind of nifty when the tv is occupied. Unless Nintendo decide to censor games and continue to make themselves uncomfortable with 3rd party developers. Wouldn´t surprise me as "parents choice" console if they would start banning games with violence or sexual content. 
   
  As for audio I mean that good controls is more important then superb visuals or audio. visuals are important in term of it has to be smooth. I can´t play at 20 fps agree with that . Audio is important in being a good score and not being plain awful of course but in term of pure sound quality it takes a big back seat to controls even that.


----------



## MorbidToaster

It makes you look like you have sense, too. Black Ops was such a freakin' abortion. 
   
  Awful maps, awful campaign, awful guns (felt same-y, and were no fun to shoot, IMO), awful maps, expensive DLC, awful maps...dolphin diving...
   
  They did a few things right (customization, and unlock system), but it was just so lackluster...
   
  On that note, Ghost Warrior is pretty terrible as well. If you want a decent sniping game, try Sniper Elite from last generation. It had its problems, but it was fun and brutal.
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Permagrin

morbidtoaster said:


> It makes you look like you have sense, too. Black Ops was such a freakin' abortion.
> 
> Awful maps, awful campaign, awful guns (felt same-y, and were no fun to shoot, IMO), awful maps, expensive DLC, awful maps...dolphin diving...
> 
> ...




What game are you comparing it to?


----------



## petercintn

I've been playing Tropico 3 and getting quite a hoot out of it.  For those that don't know, it's a little city builder where your a dictator on a Caribbean Island. It's a lot of fun and I won't spoil it for those who would try it.


----------



## MorbidToaster

permagrin said:


> morbidtoaster said:
> 
> 
> > It makes you look like you have sense, too. Black Ops was such a freakin' abortion.
> ...




COD 4, or even MW 2. Both were much better in the guns and map department. I would compare it to COD 2, but i don't think cross era comparisons are remotely...compareable.

That being said, COD 2 was better than WaW, IMO. 

Edit: Mw 2 had many of Black ops problems, sure...but I found one fun and the other...not fun.


----------



## Permagrin

^ Hmm, guess I'm not as discerning as you. Or maybe my A/B recall memory for FPSes is poor. I don't really find any of the CODs that much different (MW, MW2, BO).

Anyway, anything cool happen the last couple days at E3? All I've been doing is watching anime (Bebop, Samurai 7, and now Champloo (awesome loving series!)).


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> ^ Hmm, guess I'm not as discerning as you. Or maybe my A/B recall memory for FPSes is poor. I don't really find any of the CODs that much different (MW, MW2, BO).
> 
> Anyway, anything cool happen the last couple days at E3? All I've been doing is watching anime (Bebop, Samurai 7, and now Champloo (awesome loving series!)).


 


  Wii U announced, along with a bunch of neat games for the 3DS (most of them don't even have "3D" in the title!).


----------



## marvin

Quick thoughts on E3:
   
  PSVita: Liked the price point. Given the high end smartphone/tablet class hardware, I was expecting it to run significantly more. Only disappointment is that there wasn't a smartphone variant.
   
  WiiU: Ack. One WiiPad/user would have made for the best splitscreen gaming console ever. One WiiPad/console is a headscratcher.


----------



## Blisse

WiiU could have eliminated so much clutter from multiplayer gaming. Sony or Microsoft is going to pick up the controller HUD immediately for all those shooter fanatics. Controller also doesn't look the best, I'll be honest. Sony and Microsoft have really sharp and distinct designs. Nintendo's looks like a block of wood. It's like every first generation of GameBoy again.
  Sony's two players on one screen through 3D sounded amazing. First real use of 3D I'd say.


----------



## MorbidToaster

On E3: Not really. Pretty disappointing overall (IMO). Vita (NGP) was the show taker for me simply because I love the PSP so much. Nintendo was the best overall, though, IMO.
   
  CoD 4 was still my favorite of the modern set CoD games because it was a true PC title. Servers were stable, it had mods, etc. MW 2 and BO were much closer in their design, but as I said before...I didn't find Black Ops fun to play at all (were as I enjoyed MW 2 quite a bit).
   
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> ^ Hmm, guess I'm not as discerning as you. Or maybe my A/B recall memory for FPSes is poor. I don't really find any of the CODs that much different (MW, MW2, BO).
> 
> Anyway, anything cool happen the last couple days at E3? All I've been doing is watching anime (Bebop, Samurai 7, and now Champloo (awesome loving series!)).


----------



## kiteki

What's this about two players on one screen with 3D?


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> What's this about two players on one screen with 3D?


 


 I forgot the name but there is some 3d technique with parallell barriers so each player get access to the whole screen for their view and don´t see what the other one is doing. Would be useful even if it didn´t render in 3D


----------



## kiteki

Huh? I don't get it...... link to a video =)
   
  This whole 3D technology advancement is going to eventually revive the cybersex virtual-reality caprice of the early 90's.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> Huh? I don't get it...... link to a video =)
> 
> This whole 3D technology advancement is going to eventually revive the cybersex virtual-reality caprice of the early 90's.


 


  A video won't be able to show you how it works.
   
  You know how active shutter 3D works, don't you?  The LCD displays two different pictures in quick succession, which is why you need a 120Hz TV.  It basically shows two different images at the same time, each one at 60Hz.  The 3D glasses just have rapidly flickering LCDs in each eye so you only see one image with each eye.
   
  This tech is basically the same thing except both eyes flash at the same time, and you only see one of the images, not both like with 3D.  But the downside to this is that only two people would be able to watch it and actually see what's going on...unless there's a way for a bunch of others to join in with their ludicrously overpriced glasses and switch between the two screens at will (although it appears Sony's newer glasses will be cheaper.  Remains to be seen if they'll be as good though).


----------



## Sylverant

I never got to experience the wonders of HD gaming graphics. As I said, my house moved from n64 to gamecube to wii. And you want to know why? Because my parents always felt xbox, playstation, and even PC gaming are for the "freaks." My Dreamcast (because I could afford to get it used as a young teen) and PSP were and still are my salvation. I swear I've been seriously scarred by their "f*ck hardcore gamers" BS.
   
  ...So PSPVita it is. I think I'm going crazy just thinking about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
   
  Also, I think they'd go insane if they knew I was a member of head-fi; Their hate of technology taking up one's time past smartphone "tinkering" is that bad.


----------



## Permagrin

^ That sucks. Although HD gaming didn't come around until I was out of my parent's house anyway. I loved my Dreamcast. NFL2K1, Crazy Taxi, and Soul Calibur, oh yeah.

Did anyone else catch the Saint's Row the Third gameplay on G4? There's a HD version on Youtube. Can't wait till November!!!


----------



## Sylverant

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> ^ That sucks. Although HD gaming didn't come around until I was out of my parent's house anyway. I loved my Dreamcast. NFL2K1, Crazy Taxi, and Soul Calibur, oh yeah.
> 
> Did anyone else catch the Saint's Row the Third gameplay on G4? There's a HD version on Youtube. Can't wait till November!!!


 

 Ever notice that Sonic Adventure International Edition for dreamcast has better graphics than the gamecube DX version? SA2 Battle did look Better than the DC version though, weird. I bet your excited to be 1000+ soon, huh *Permagrin*  ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Also, anyone else notice that the WiiPad looks like a Ben Heck portable?


----------



## Permagrin

sylverant said:


> Ever notice that Sonic Adventure International Edition for dreamcast has better graphics than the gamecube DX version? SA2 Battle did look Better than the DC version though, weird. I bet your excited to be 1000+ soon, huh *Permagrin*  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I never played those but at the time the Dreamcast had the most beautiful graphics. Such a shame that it died. I really wanted to play Phantasy Star Online but didn't have internet at the time or something. Knew someone who did have it though and I was so jealous! I think it was also the first console with a mouse and keyboard!

I did notice that I was nearing 1000 posts. Funny as my first year or so I had maybe 100. No big deal... +1!


----------



## MorbidToaster

I love the Dreamcast. Still my favorite system of all time (I don't consider PC a system, but I suppose it's my actual favorite. 
   
  Crazy Taxi, Sonic Adventure, Quake, PSO, Space Channel 5, Jet Grind Radio (my favorite game series ever), MvC 2...Shenmue...
   
  The list just goes on. I miss it so...


----------



## Permagrin

Here's a direct link to the HD version of the SRTT E3 gameplay footage:
[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAKeSB02Czk[/VIDEO]

Airstrikes and VTOLs! Hell yeah!

Makes it so hard to wait but since they're adding content daily this game is gonna be so awesome!

Okay I'll give it a rest.


----------



## Sylverant

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I love the Dreamcast. Still my favorite system of all time (I don't consider PC a system, but I suppose it's my actual favorite.
> 
> Crazy Taxi, Sonic Adventure, Quake, PSO, Space Channel 5, Jet Grind Radio (my favorite game series ever), MvC 2...Shenmue...
> 
> The list just goes on. I miss it so...


 

 The Dreamcast was so ahead of its time. I still play it through the official vga adapter on my pc monitor from time to time. The graphics are so good this way. I have no idea how they did this.
   
    Gundam Side Story 0079 is so much fun. It sort of feels like I'm actually piloting a gundam when I play that game. The controls for piloting first person gundam's are pretty good. Its a shame that first person gundam game for wii didn't incorporate a cockpit HUD and wasn't released stateside or else I'd have bought it by now.


----------



## MorbidToaster

...And this is why Saints Row has always taken the cake for me over GTA. 
   
  So excited for this game...maybe they'll pull off a decent PC version this time...
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Here's a direct link to the HD version of the SRTT E3 gameplay footage:
> Airstrikes and VTOLs! Hell yeah!
> 
> Makes it so hard to wait but since they're adding content daily this game is gonna be so awesome!
> ...


----------



## Blisse

Holy, that looks amazing. Can't wait to get my hands on that. I've only ever played Grand Theft Auto for its crazy sandbox killing.


----------



## MorbidToaster

That's all Saints Row is about. You'll love it.
  
  Quote: 





blisse said:


> Holy, that looks amazing. Can't wait to get my hands on that. I've only ever played Grand Theft Auto for its crazy sandbox killing.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





sylverant said:


> I never got to experience the wonders of HD gaming graphics. As I said, my house moved from n64 to gamecube to wii. And you want to know why? Because my parents always felt xbox, playstation, and even PC gaming are for the "freaks." My Dreamcast (because I could afford to get it used as a young teen) and PSP were and still are my salvation. I swear I've been seriously scarred by their "f*ck hardcore gamers" BS.
> 
> ...So PSPVita it is. I think I'm going crazy just thinking about it
> 
> ...


 


  ...freaks?  What?  Are they among the so-called "masses" that are affected by the likes of Fox News and their depictions of "gaming?"


----------



## Sylverant

Fox news...Well their basicly your typical suburban parents so not at all.
   
  This might actually be my fault. They probably lumped all "hardcore" gaming together after an incident where I had a really bad addiction to WOW last summer that nearly destroyed me...
   
  Actually, I got into playing WoW for the summer because of a friend that gave me a 15 day credit. His situation is different from mine so he can play WoW/COD/watch TV all day and no ones bothers him, cares what he does with his free time or thinks its bad for him. We started playing new characters during the summer and my parents who supervise my activities constantly, freaked out. They basicly said its unhealthy to play that game all the time and that I was turning into a freak like my friend. He also owned an XBOX 360 and PS3 so it only helped to personify their oppinnion.
   
  Apparently I shouldn't hang out at my friend's place because I just "sit there like a jackass" too.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I imagine you live in the burbs...were there is nothing else to do...
   
  So many parents have this idea that being indoors = antisocial...but most kids in the burbs don't get together and kick the can anymore. Being that far away from a city without transport means you play outside (by yourself)...or play inside (at least talking to other kids your age). 
   
  I could sit in a Mumble server right now and talk to ~30 people I know fairly well about everything from video games to current events...or go outside and do something by myself.
   
  I can understand not seeing things like random idiots yelling at you over CoD isn't social, but gaming can be a very social experience.
   
  Also, I played WoW since beta and during the end of vanilla all the way to the Lich King release I was playing over 100 hours a week. I feel your pain on that one...
  
  Quote: 





sylverant said:


> Fox news...Well their basicly your typical suburban parents so not at all.
> 
> This might actually be my fault. They probably lumped all "hardcore" gaming together after an incident where I had a really bad addiction to WOW last summer that nearly destroyed me...
> 
> ...


----------



## Blisse

Haha, my parents hated me for my Counter-Strike phase. Shooting games are bad for you! Blahblahblah. It was very social cause you didn't do anything but talk when you waited for the spawn to reset. Starcraft is less "violent" and healthier, but you don't as much talking done. I also broke my microphone and only use headphones now, so I couldn't talk to people if I wanted to (might change that soon).


----------



## Sylverant

You forgot some things kids do here. Weekly drinking parties and getting high. Honestly speaking, I'm a diabetic so I couldn't give a crap about either one. I don't feel like I could trust anyone in such a situation, let alone myself.  ==
   
  Also, just reserved a copy of OoT 3D 1 HOUR AGO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ...and have no 3DS to play it on...


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





sylverant said:


> You forgot some things kids do here. Weekly drinking parties and getting high. Honestly speaking, I'm a diabetic so I couldn't give a crap about either one. I don't feel like I could trust anyone in such a situation, let alone myself.  ==
> 
> Also, just reserved a copy of OoT 3D 1 HOUR AGO!
> 
> ...


 


  -wants a 3ds and oot 3d-
   
  wants it bad


----------



## Novalis

Quote: 





novalis said:


> Playing GOW1 on PS3.
> 
> Great game, they should release more of the old classics from the ps2 on the ps3!
> 
> I would love to see MGS2 on the ps3, with trophies.


 

 ORLY? http://www.computerandvideogames.com/304527/news/metal-gear-solid-hd-collection-confirmed-for-ps3-and-xbox/


----------



## Permagrin

^ Sweet! I missed all of the PS2 MGS'es, that will pretty much complete it for me (other than the PSP games).


----------



## FlyBPR

LA Noire...lovelovelove.


----------



## ytisawfulnow

Hitman blood money - 9/10
  Fantastic game! Almost flawless, plenty of options and ways to complete missions, fun gameplay and an interesting storyline, only cons are it can be a bit hard at times and a bit too short.
  Can't wait for absolution to come out!


----------



## Cykull

Quote: 





flybpr said:


> LA Noire...lovelovelove.


 


  I agree. I decided to get Brink before L.A. Noire, bad choice. L.A. Noire is great.


----------



## oqvist

Beyond good and evil HD. My second run on it. One of the few that bought it when it was first released on PC as well. It holds up crazy good. Grim Fandango then I run out of adventure games that is perhaps better. 
   
  LA Noire is quite nice but the city is a total waste. Wonder if they wouldn´t been better off with a Fahrenheit approach. It´s all about the cases. Does get a bit repetitive but that´s realistic I suppose


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

novalis said:


> ORLY? http://www.computerandvideogames.com/304527/news/metal-gear-solid-hd-collection-confirmed-for-ps3-and-xbox/




If only they could released all the metal gears in HD for PC ! Like Devil May Cry 4 and Street Fighter 4.


----------



## Novalis

Well, it's a great start and I can't wait!


----------



## Confispect

Halo 3 - 10/10
   
  Replaying it, I stole my friends water gun and Xbox now the only thing left is his game chair.


----------



## kingtz

The Witcher: Enhanced Edition



10/10

After the fiasco that was Dragon Age 2, I decided to give the Witcher series a shot and started off with the first game. Let's just say that the village in the outskirts of Vizima alone had more character and personality with highly interactive NPCs than the entirety of Kirkwall in DA2. The NPCs in TW constantly walk around or go about their chores, return home and sleep in their beds at night, and will run for cover when it rains. In Kirkwall, The same NPCs stand rigidly in the same spot for 10 years. You can't even talk to the vast majority of them, unless they happen to have a quest to offer. I really excited to finish this and begin playing TW2!


----------



## Permagrin

Just started playing Infamous (yeah the first one) since it was one of the available free games Sony is giving away to PSN account holders and it is addictive! Power upgrades, side quests, free-roam, pretending I'm Zeus, it's pretty sweet.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Just started playing Infamous (yeah the first one) since it was one of the available free games Sony is giving away to PSN account holders and it is addictive! Power upgrades, side quests, free-roam, pretending I'm Zeus, it's pretty sweet.


 


  Woot!  Yeah, I had already bought that game on PSN ages ago when they first released it there.  I loved it...looking forward to when I have a chance to buy Infamous 2, the demo, at least, was great.


----------



## Confispect

Grand Theft Auto Vice City - 8/10 Great just like I remember it. 4 is next.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

CIvilization IV. 3/10, its SO much boring and dull ! i can't understand how people can like these kind of games...


----------



## Confispect

Spider Man 2 - 9/10 
   
  Awesome.
   
  Swing around all day,I refuse to play the wack 3rd one it's the 1st one is good to.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Don't play a base builder RTS then. Play Dawn of War II, or Company of Heroes. Somewhat same idea, but much faster paced.
  
  Quote: 





omega17thetrue said:


> CIvilization IV. 3/10, its SO much boring and dull ! i can't understand how people can like these kind of games...


----------



## Confispect

I agree.
   
  I'd rather lick balloons then click and wait for my troops to go do 2d battle.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





omega17thetrue said:


> CIvilization IV. 3/10, its SO much boring and dull ! i can't understand how people can like these kind of games...


 


  Reading books is so slow!!! I can't believe people would rather read than watch TV!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now that I've gotten that out of my system, not everything needs to be whizbang, thill-a-minute type stuff. Some of us like our games to be turn based with some semblance of depth.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Hehe i knew some people would jump at me for saying that but its also interesting to talk about games you don't like and why, rather than the usual raving consensus. 

I just wanted to try turn based strategy games because i'm pretty bad at RTS (atleast in multiplayer against good players) because i'm too slow and perfectionist, and it seem Civ IV is not for me, not because its too slow but of the lack of personalization and it is too much simple. Its not against the genre there is also very different,complicated and original turn based games.


----------



## kingtz

omega17thetrue said:


> Hehe i knew some people would jump at me for saying that but its also interesting to talk about games you don't like and why, rather than the usual raving consensus.
> 
> I just wanted to try turn based strategy games because i'm pretty bad at RTS (atleast in multiplayer against good players) because i'm too slow and perfectionist, and it seem Civ IV is not for me, not because its too slow but of the lack of personalization and *it is too much simple*. Its not against the genre there is also very different,complicated and original turn based games.




You find CIV IV too simple? I know it's your opinion, but the CIV games generally take people years to master. If you think it's too simple, you're probably not micromanaging your empire as much as you should.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Lets just say its really not my cup of tea, maybe one of the "worst game" i ever played. :blink:

Too bad because the musics are nice.


----------



## Confispect

World Of Warcraft. 10/10
   
  Minecraft 11/10
   
  Runescape 10/10


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


confispect said:


> *World Of Warcraft*. 10/10


 

 Oh God...nearly ruined my frickin life last summer. No thanks


----------



## MorbidToaster

I still really love WoW...But I can't play it anymore because of the person it makes me. 
   
  I told you before what WoW did to me. My account is still sitting there with almost 800 days of playtime. 
  
  Quote: 





sylverant said:


> Quote:
> 
> Oh God...nearly ruined my frickin life last summer. No thanks


----------



## marvin

That's a bit jaw dropping given that WoW been out for ~2400 days...


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I still really love WoW...But I can't play it anymore because of the person it makes me.
> 
> I told you before what WoW did to me. My account is still sitting there with almost 800 days of playtime.


 


  Thought you said 800 hours and I was like "not that long..." then I re-read it and huh.


----------



## MorbidToaster

That's counting beta hours, and yes. I'm dead serious. 
  
  Quote: 





marvin said:


> That's a bit jaw dropping given that WoW been out for ~2400 days...


----------



## Confispect

Spider-man 7/10
  Gran Tusimo (all except the last two) 1/10
  Midnight Club (All) 9/10


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





confispect said:


> Spider-man 7/10
> Gran Tusimo (all except the last two) 1/10
> Midnight Club (All) 9/10


 


  What, gran turismo is awesome.  Even though the actual "game" itself sucks, the actual driving mechanics are great.  Then again, I've only played GT5 and GT5.


----------



## MorbidToaster

dabomb77766 said:


> What, gran turismo is awesome.  Even though the actual "game" itself sucks, the actual driving mechanics are great.  Then again, I've only played GT5 and GT5.




Series got good at 3, IMO


----------



## joomongj

Haha, I used to play GW pretty hardest-core. I was hailed as the best infuser(tomb) in the game by many during my prime. Even to a degree where people would recognize me when I joined pug and they would tell their guildmates that I joined their party. I was one of the less than 20 people w/ a phoenix emote back in 2007. Now it's a dime a dozen w/ dragon emotes and stuff but meh..but then that was a long arse time ago. I used to play 16 hours a day way back when I was in school. Haha, I really took good use outa my summer vacations. Good old days. Wish I have time to play games as much as I did back then. A cropped screenshot of my total number of hours played:
   

  
  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I still really love WoW...But I can't play it anymore because of the person it makes me.
> 
> I told you before what WoW did to me. My account is still sitting there with almost 800 days of playtime.


----------



## kingtz

joomongj said:


> Haha, I used to play GW pretty hardest-core. I was hailed as the best infuser(tomb) in the game by many during my prime. Even to a degree where people would recognize me when I joined pug and they would tell their guildmates that I joined their party. I was one of the less than 20 people w/ a phoenix emote back in 2007. Now it's a dime a dozen w/ dragon emotes and stuff but meh..but then that was a long arse time ago. I used to play 16 hours a day way back when I was in school. Haha, I really took good use outa my summer vacations. Good old days. Wish I have time to play games as much as I did back then. A cropped screenshot of my total number of hours played:




GW is fun and all, but how did you ever find enough stuff to do for that long? Granted, I wasn't really into the PvP, I played mostly PvE and had the best everything and ran out of things to do so I got bored. I quit shortly before expansion 1 and moved on to WoW. After I ran out of things to do in WoW, I raided quite heavily in EQ2 for quite some time. I quit about 2 years ago and haven't looked back. 

I'm kinda looking forward to GW2 however. I feel that it's both casual and interesting enough that I can play more casually. I hope they have an an auction house.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Gran turismo is undoubtly one of the best racing games series and with very nice music too but yes they remain kind of "clinical" games since the beginning so its not for everyone.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I prefer Forza by a small margin, but I love both series. 
  
  Quote: 





omega17thetrue said:


> Gran turismo is undoubtly one of the best racing games series and with very nice music too but yes they remain kind of "clinical" games since the beginning so its not for everyone.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I prefer Forza by a small margin, but I love both series.


 


  As far as the game and its features go, as well as customization options, the ability to see all of the car's statistics while driving and all that, I prefer forza by a fair amount.  However, I like the actual driving mechanics in GT5 better.  The rumble function actually seems to add to the game a bit...you get a real feel of the road even without a racing wheel.
   
  It's also nice that GT5 supports a whole bunch of different racing wheels, since there don't seem to be any good ones for the 360...


----------



## Dzjudz

kingtz said:


> joomongj said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, I used to play GW pretty hardest-core. I was hailed as the best infuser(tomb) in the game by many during my prime. Even to a degree where people would recognize me when I joined pug and they would tell their guildmates that I joined their party. I was one of the less than 20 people w/ a phoenix emote back in 2007. Now it's a dime a dozen w/ dragon emotes and stuff but meh..but then that was a long arse time ago. I used to play 16 hours a day way back when I was in school. Haha, I really took good use outa my summer vacations. Good old days. Wish I have time to play games as much as I did back then. A cropped screenshot of my total number of hours played:
> ...




I thought I had much fewer hours, but I just checked, and I have almost 6000 hours spread over 2 accounts... GW had me hooked for quite a while. And I wasn't even into PvP at all! What did I do then? Mostly speedclearing, getting GWAMM and 50/50 HoM scores on both accounts, buying all available elite armors, weapons, etc., just pretty much completing and getting anything that can be completed / gotten in PvE. Now that I have done all of that, I can finally say I'm done with GW, at least the PvE side. Now the wait is for GW2 .


----------



## Connnorrr

I recently picked up Okami for Wii, a game I've wanted to get around to for quite a while and I'm not very far into, but I've really enjoyed the entire thing thus far, I'll have a better review of it when I'm further into it.
   
  Runescape: 9/10, Lots of great stuff about it, great time killer which is all its ever been for me and being its summer and I've no school/work, I started up a couple weeks ago. If anyone else plays, add me and send me a PM i'll gladly add anyone from here (its got 3 n's, 5 r's).
   
  Picture of total time invested on my main account (Almost 6200 hours in game):


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> What, gran turismo is awesome.  Even though the actual "game" itself sucks, the actual driving mechanics are great.  Then again, I've only played GT5 and GT5.


 


  I never liked Gran Turismo.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





confispect said:


> I never liked Gran Turismo.


 


  For what reason?  Just saying you don't like it isn't very insightful.


----------



## Confispect

^ It wasn't meant to be.
   
  The most insightful thing that I feel like saying about that game is it sucks.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





confispect said:


> ^ It wasn't meant to be.
> 
> The most insightful thing that I feel like saying about that game is it sucks.


 


  Except it doesn't suck.  It was very fun to play, even if the game wrapped around the simulation itself was a bit sloppy.  The only reason I can think of why you wouldn't like it is if you simply don't like racing games to begin with...as far as doing pure time trials around tracks, the game doesn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Confispect

^ Interesting.


----------



## Confispect

Gran Turismo  -100/10
   
  Halo 2 8/10
   
  Halo 1 8/10
   
  Grand Theft Auto 3 7/10


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





confispect said:


> ^ Interesting.


 


  By the way, which GT game are you talking about here?  All of them or simply the very first GT?  They have evolved very much over the years, and GT5 is a very respectable simulator now...at least, the best you can get on consoles at any rate.
   
  In the end, I would probably give it 8.5/10 max, since the game drags on just a bit too long with grinding for exp and cash...but the actual driving mechanics themselves, I feel, make up for this.
   
  Quite honestly, it just pisses me off to no end when someone says a game sucks with nothing to back it up with...maybe I'm just susceptible to trolling, but whatever.


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Quite honestly, it just pisses me off to no end when someone says a game sucks with nothing to back it up with...


 

 Oh well.


----------



## oqvist

Also slightly biased for Forza. It has a much better tire feel then GT 5 mainly. Career mode a bit the same though the interface in forza is way superior to GT 5s.
   
  I didn´t really get into either Forza 3 or GT 5 though. Forza 3 has this stupid flashback utility that you can´t disable. Just knowing you have that option kills the tension. Car physics is a bit more fun then GT 5s though it´s a bit to forgiving so it´s a bit to hard to really mess up.
   
  GT 5s overall physics is to stiff and it´s tire physics a bit outdated. Also very uneven rally and kart racing shouldn´t have been included at all!  AI and damage modelling is horrible in GT 5 no way around it.
  The plus it has is that it has some seriously challenging races which requires dedication apart from Forza 3 where hot lapping is the only real challenge unless you put yourself in inferior cars of course.
   
  None have flawless steering support either. Though I managed to get better accustomed to Forza 3s version then GT 5s. But they both suffer from gamepad optimisations.


----------



## Confispect

I've always been curious about Forza.
   
  Hmmmm.
   
  Need For Speed 9/10


----------



## Dzjudz

I remember playing Gran Turismo 3 on the Playstation 2 when I was younger. It was awesome. Probably the best driving game I've played on a console.


----------



## il1us10n

Halo Reach: 9.5/10. Probably the best Halo game since Halo:CE
   
  Halo 3 ODST: 8/10. Awkward pacing but good story.
   
  Fable 2: 7.5/10. Better than Fable 3, worse than Fable: The Lost Chapters (Main game and expansion)
   
  Bayonetta: 7/10. Weird mix of Ninja Gaiden, Devil May Cry and God of War (in my opinion), controls just feel too stiff compared to these three


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





il1us10n said:


> Halo Reach: 9.5/10. Probably the best Halo game since Halo:CE
> 
> Halo 3 ODST: 8/10.* Awkward pacing but good story.*
> 
> ...


 


  Agreed I actually liked Halo 2 story better but you tend to forgot that when you play Halo 3 or Reach.
   
  Even more if your online.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Agree on Reach.
   
  Agree on Fable.
   
  I enjoyed Bayonetta more than DMC because the story was more than just 'Dante is a jerk: the game'
   
  Also as far as Forza goes...here's an idea about how I spend my time in Forza. I love drifting. So...pick the right car (takes quite a few hours), tune it very very meticulously (few hundred hours), paint it (with little anime girls. Takes the most time. 600+ hours), and finally I drive it a little! lol
   
  And this is why Forza is better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





il1us10n said:


> Halo Reach: 9.5/10. Probably the best Halo game since Halo:CE
> 
> Halo 3 ODST: 8/10. Awkward pacing but good story.
> 
> ...


----------



## il1us10n

*'I enjoyed Bayonetta more than DMC because the story was more than just 'Dante is a jerk: the game'*
   

 true that- storywise, it is a lot better than DMC or NG, but i just find the controls a bit iffy; my combos just dont flow as well as they do in DMC or NG
   
  I just got Borderlands: GOTY and Ninja Blade from the bargain bin of a local shop and started playing NB- anyone who likes NG or GoW will enjoy this OTT rip-off of the two. The campy story is just hilarious


----------



## MorbidToaster

Best game released in 2009. IMO
  
  Quote: 





il1us10n said:


> *'I enjoyed Bayonetta more than DMC because the story was more than just 'Dante is a jerk: the game'*
> 
> 
> true that- storywise, it is a lot better than DMC or NG, but i just find the controls a bit iffy; my combos just dont flow as well as they do in DMC or NG
> ...


----------



## il1us10n

Not started playing it yet, but thanks for the heads up, I'm sure i got a real bargain considering i paid ~$25 brand new for it and it contains codes for all the expansions


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


il1us10n said:


> *Halo Reach: 9.5/10. Probably the best Halo game since Halo:CE*
> 
> Halo 3 ODST: 8/10. Awkward pacing but good story.
> 
> ...


 

 I don't think I ever want to play Reach again after getting destroyed by an entire team of bungie employees last night; flaming blue skulls and all. Though I think bungie's dedication to their games is pretty cool, perhaps even admirable.
  As for Bayonetta... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/1420-Bayonetta


----------



## il1us10n

Quote: 





sylverant said:


> Quote:
> 
> I don't think I ever want to play Reach again* after getting destroyed by an entire team of bungie employees last night*; flaming blue skulls and all. Though I think bungie's dedication to their games is pretty cool, perhaps even admirable.
> As for Bayonetta...
> ...


 









 happened to me during the beta 
   
  Love Yahtzee'z review BTW, not sure how i missed that one before buying the game; absolutely hilarious ending


----------



## joomongj

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  It was all pvp. If you like to play competitively against other players, you know pvp never gets old. there were core people I I used to play w/ on a daily basis. I remember holding hoh regularly and good runs went up to 3x times in a row w/ my regular buddies. If you remember way back, 3-monk backline was the norm w/ 1 prot, 1 woh, and 1 sb/infuse. I was the sb/infuser back in the days. I rose to fame after beating players who were known to run spike builds like r spike, necro spike, rit spike, searing flame spike, lightning orb spike, fast mes spike, degen spike, mo spike, sin spike, holy strike spike, smite-off-of-pet spike, standard war + ele + shatter enchant spike. You name it I infused against all.
   
  I had occassions where they tried to kill only me to -60 dp because they felt they wouldn't stand a chance if they don't have me down and in other occassions I had teams where they would lose hope as soon as they see me and go, "ah crap. They have xxxxx. Just resign guys. It's gg. " and they would resign spike b/c they knew as long as I"m infusing they don't stand a chance. Hahaha, like I said good old days. Pvp never gets old. I still do some ra runs on my mo and derv from time to time. Recent nerf to derv left a bitter taste on my mouth so I rarely play anymore. Meh.
  
  Quote: 





dzjudz said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  I pretty much have done all that. FoW armours on my rit, mes and elite armours on the rest of my chars. But pve got boring real quick after 5-6 months. Then I got into the world of pvp and realized, "holy shI#! this is so much more fun and more challenging" and pvped exclusively for the next 4-5 years. I'm also waiting on GW2. Looking foward to seeing how they managed to transision the old tomb system into that of GW2.
   
  A couple of screenies showing off my past good runs. I had better runs but lost most of them during hdd reformat, but I still got my phoenix. You might have heard of me if you've been around long enough. xD


----------



## Permagrin

Mass Effect 2 (PS3) ~ 12 hours playtime, I think I'm in love. :rolleyes:


----------



## Sylverant

The skate series is one of my all-time favorite "casual games." I can just play those games for days trying to screw around with the physics. So fun and chill. Or trying to break every bone in the player characters body.


----------



## cheezburger

*Mafia: The City of Lost Heaven* - _9.9/10_. No commentaries required.
   
*Space Rangers 2* - _9.5/10_. "Space Rangers" is a series of two TBS by a Russian game developer Elemental Games (the team of these games' developers is now known as Katauri Interactive, a developer of the *'08 King's Bounty*, a remake of an '90 game). These games are not very popular outside Russia due to bad advertising and a "casual" name. It is a 2D space TBS with numerous text quests. It is quite hard for me to describe it as I haven't played any similar ones, but I strongly recommend these TBS to anyone. I hope that the translation is good as humorous dialogues and text quests are a great part of the game. Games have no multiplayer so you can simply torrent them, but if you always buy games, you can get them both on Steam for $25.


----------



## mrtim6

All on pc
Counter Strike Source 9/10
Left4 Dead2 7/10 I have censored version 9/10 if uncensored is made legal here in oz
System Shock 2 10/10 should be made into a film


----------



## oqvist

System Shock 2 is one of the most amazing fps games I ever played. If not the most amazing. Try Bioshock as well. Didn´t have quite the same impact but still quite amazing.


----------



## burk992

I reinstalled Counter-Strike: Source last night, and I'm sure I'm going to instantly regret it. Spent half an hour screaming like a child into the mic while teamflashing and spray'n'praying the hallway of cs_office with an M249... went 13 and 2. God, I'm perfect.
   
  Also, I'm part of a weekly racing league in rFactor, we run IndyCars parallel to the real schedule.   10/10 all the time.


----------



## shaunybaby

I just and so started playing on the sixth final fantasy and i must say at first i was abit annoyyed at how you would break into battle at anytime, but after this happening a few times i started to get into the swing of things.
   
  Im playing this classic playstation one game on a actual! playstation one oh yeah!!!
   
  I don,t know weather this is just my copy ( i think it is ) but when ever it goes onto one of its cool retro cut scenes it seems to jitter the sound and the picture.
   
  but besides the problem with the cut scenes all is well and im reallly liking the game 
   
  i can,t give it a score just yet as i have only been at it for about two hours, but i will give a review and big old score once i finish it......
   
  wish me luck


----------



## RexAeterna

just started Alice Madness returns on my rig not too long ago. been putting in some decent time everyday. been waiting for this game forever since i loved the first American Mcgee's Alice. loving it so far. the dark creativity and humor is still there and the abstract art just makes my mind hit euphoria at certain scenes with the music and narrating(i just love abstract things). it looks really great as well running at 2304x1440 maxed on my 24'' sony trinitron GDM-FW900 CRT monitor.platforming is nice and fluid and the combat is really engaging(if you don't suck of course).

So far i'm at middle of chapter 2 and enjoying it. can't give full score yet but so far for me a 10/10. i might seem bias tho i will admit on my scoring cause i'm a big fan of mcgee's art design of a darker alice and wonderland. that's how i always imagined how wonderland would become. also i really enjoy abstract artwork(especially dark and twisted).


----------



## MorbidToaster

I don't care what anybody has to say about the gameplay in the first one, but the art direction and story telling was amazing. I'm really looking forward to playing Madness Returns. I feel the first game was very much a diamond in the rough.
  
  Quote: 





rexaeterna said:


> just started Alice Madness returns on my rig not too long ago. been putting in some decent time everyday. been waiting for this game forever since i loved the first American Mcgee's Alice. loving it so far. the dark creativity and humor is still there and the abstract art just makes my mind hit euphoria at certain scenes with the music and narrating(i just love abstract things). it looks really great as well running at 2304x1440 maxed on my 24'' sony trinitron GDM-FW900 CRT monitor.platforming is nice and fluid and the combat is really engaging(if you don't suck of course).
> 
> So far i'm at middle of chapter 2 and enjoying it. can't give full score yet but so far for me a 10/10. i might seem bias tho i will admit on my scoring cause i'm a big fan of mcgee's art design of a darker alice and wonderland. that's how i always imagined how wonderland would become. also i really enjoy abstract artwork(especially dark and twisted).


----------



## RexAeterna

morbidtoaster said:


> I don't care what anybody has to say about the gameplay in the first one, but the art direction and story telling was amazing. I'm really looking forward to playing Madness Returns. I feel the first game was very much a diamond in the rough.




yea. the first game i thought was really great game and still considered one of my favorites. gameplay wasn't it's strongest point of the game(combat wise) but platforming i thought was great even tho was a pain sometimes. the story,artwork and narrating is what i love the most of the game. i'm happy the sequel takes the same routes. i was afraid of major change during these long years cause how mainstream games and gamers has become in the current generation and so forth. it's good to have a good oldskool type game(especially plat-former) come out.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

shaunybaby said:


> Im playing this classic playstation one game on a actual! playstation one oh yeah!!!




I hope you know the original was released on super nintendo, i also own it on PS1 but i got bored of the random battle system.

I tried the free to play "CS like" Advance Valiant Arms it could have been a nice game if the gameplay was nice, smooth,finished,not coded by monkeys and with low latency dedicated servers but the game is horrible to play, CS or COD is easily 100 time better. 2/10


----------



## il1us10n

Angry birds (android)- 9/10
  Abduction World Attack (android)- 8.5/10
  Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2- 7/10. Liked the first version better due to more RPG elements
  Clive Barker's Jericho- 5/10. Huge potential but messed up implementation


----------



## shaunybaby

Quote: 





omega17thetrue said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 oppppps sorry, oh well i should of researched first my bad.


----------



## Dynobot

What do you guys think about the new PSP coming out??
   
  Do these things play good audio???


----------



## mrtim6

Oqvist - I played bioshock too couldn't agree more amazing visuals but lacked the impact grittiness of system shock 2 my favorite game for story - would also say deus ex comes a close second to ss2 for story atmosphere.


----------



## MorbidToaster

dynobot said:


> What do you guys think about the new PSP coming out??
> 
> Do these things play good audio???




I'll be buying one. I've been a PSP owner since day one and they have a pretty strong launch selection so far. As far as audio goes the first PSP sounded great (all the different models).


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Outland - 9.5/10  
     Beautiful game, the environments are crazy beautiful and lush. Classic side-scroller action adventure. Medium to hard difficulty.  Easy to pick up gameplay.  $10 at the PSN store.


----------



## Confispect

Elder Scrolls 8/10


----------



## Dynobot

Great because I love multipurpose gear...I plan on buying one too.
  
  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


morbidtoaster said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 As in the 1000/2000/3000 models? Or just the 1000?
   
  While I was in highschool, carrying around multiple devices was a pain so I used to use the 3000 with the Senn MX580/S4 and 320kbps mp3's and it certainly did those justice. I wouldn't know whether it is worth lossless. I used to put my favorite songs on it in WAV and could never hear a difference with those phones. It will be interesting to see how the Vita fairs in this regard.
   
  I hope so since the Vita will be THE portable movie player to use with that beautiful 5inch OLED screen XD


----------



## MorbidToaster

sylverant said:


> Quote:
> 
> As in the 1000/2000/3000 models? Or just the 1000?
> 
> ...




The go sounded fine to me as well. I didn't own a Go, but I heard it a little bit.


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


morbidtoaster said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I had a friend that stored gobs of trance on his Go and one day he asked me to listen to a song. It was nice. Sony has been very consistent here.
   
  What happened to this BTW?
   




   
  I picked up my reserved copy and put it away since I don't have a 3DS yet. Has any one here played it or beaten it yet?


----------



## Dynobot

For me Metroid Prime was the best game.
   
  Graphics, Music, Game Play, Challenges, etc. all perfect...oh and the weapons are killer, literally. The game never seems rough around the edges or rushed to market.


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


dynobot said:


> For me Metroid Prime was the best game.
> 
> Graphics, Music, Game Play, Challenges, etc. all perfect...oh and the weapons are killer, literally. The game never seems rough around the edges or rushed to market.


 

 YES! I couldn't agree more. The metroid prime soundtracks aren't the strongest standalone works but I do often find myself listening to them anyways.
   
  Metroid Prime 3 was the first and last game for the wii to look so amazing IMO.


----------



## jago

Currently playing through Breath of fire 4 on xperia play. Awesome RPG , not quite as good as 3 for bosses and characters but still a cool game


----------



## revolink24

confispect said:


> Elder Scrolls 8/10




Which one?


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

last game i played was Witcher 2 - 9.5/10


----------



## Sylverant

Had no idea DJMAX came to the states. Just bought Fever today. So much fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also, the PSP-3000 really is a lot better than I remembered as an audio device. My K271 sound quite balanced and their fullsize phones. (though only 55ohm)
   
  Nice audio, their being powered pretty well.


----------



## MorbidToaster

sylverant said:


> Had no idea DJMAX came to the states. Just bought Fever today. So much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They actually released DJ Max Portable 3 here as well. Only printed 3k American copies, but you can PSN it.

You should import the others as well. They're all excellent. Along with the Project Divas. So many good rhythm games on PSP.


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


morbidtoaster said:


> They actually released DJ Max Portable 3 here as well. Only printed 3k American copies, but you can PSN it.
> 
> You should import the others as well. They're all excellent. Along with the Project Divas. So many good rhythm games on PSP.


 

 You don't even know. I have literally every soundtrack torrented in lossless so I really have to buy all the other games. Not to mention every single beat/drum/guitar mania/IIDX OST. Actually, I'm willing to bet you do to Toaster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Problem is there are 3 more Gundam games for PSP that were just released this summer that I have to have. And none of these games were released in the Japanese PSN store (I have a Japanese PSN Store account cause its too easy and their isn't anything more than minigames on it for the most part. I would have switched to the GO when it released as I really wanted to love the GO but my intuition told me that if I bought it I would probably use the 3000 more anyways; since I highly doubted Sony would actually support their store. I was right. Even if I buy the Chinese version like I did with GvG for $40 each thats still $130.
   
  Actually, any and all Gundam games featuring Gundam Wing MS are instant buys for me. (Yes, I know that is kindof/sortof redundant; but Gundam Wing was my childhood  The sheer extent to which I fantasized about the Wing Zero Custom kicking ass while growing up just makes me feel weird. I used to think the twin buster rifle was a solution to everything XD


----------



## Connnorrr

iRacing.com. Just recently got a great wheel which has made this game infinitely more enjoyable and a new tire model for the new Nationwide car has been loads of fun to drive, super realistic, and all the cars are expected to have the new tire model in August. If you have a good internet connection, and a wheel, are into either oval or road course racing, check this game out. 9/10


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


connnorrr said:


> iRacing.com. Just recently got a great wheel which has made this game infinitely more enjoyable and a new tire model for the new Nationwide car has been loads of fun to drive, super realistic, and all the cars are expected to have the new tire model in August. If you have a good internet connection, and a wheel, are into either oval or road course racing, check this game out. 9/10


 

 The price of those wheels makes me wanna cry.


----------



## fabio-fi

I finished playing Fallout vegas last week. Im sad now.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> I finished playing Fallout vegas last week. Im sad now.


 

 How can you "finish" Fallout: NV or FO3? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's like a million things to do even after it's over! Eventually I thought I could stop playing Fallout 3, but it's not possible for me. I just needed a one year break.
  That game never gets old. One could beat it in 9 hours and still play it for another 95 with the same character. I think I must be at about the 300 hour mark since it's release.


----------



## ironsnakemx

Currently Just Playing PES2011 ....and i give it a 10 out of 10 , welcome back to right path Konami , hope you make it even better for PES2012


----------



## Planar_head

I haven't finished it yet, but Just Cause 2 is worth every penny I spent on it, which was $13.39.

Easy 10/10 for sheer fun factor. Use a controller for driving and flying missions, they will save your life. Also, driving is surprisingly un-NFS like.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





planar_head said:


> I haven't finished it yet, but Just Cause 2 is worth every penny I spent on it, which was $13.39.
> 
> Easy 10/10 for sheer fun factor. Use a controller for driving and flying missions, they will save your life. Also, driving is surprisingly un-NFS like.


 


  Got it for free on Steam during one of Nvidia's promotions. 
   
  Stuck on a level where I'm supposed to grappling hook up a building and do stuff. Died too many times so I've given up.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Picked up a 3DS while my home net has been out. (Missing Steam sales ;~; )

OoT: 3D Edition - Still frustrating at times like the original, but my favorite version to date. 9/10

SSFIV: 3D - A few small problems with controls, but very very good. I love Street Fighter. 9/10

DoA: Dimensions - Big DoA fan, and this is a solid release. It's basically a port of 4, but with modified content. 7/10 (Difficulty curve is a bit abrupt)

Nintendogs: Toy Poodle & Friends - Portable Corgi (nuff said) 10/10


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


morbidtoaster said:


> Picked up a 3DS while my home net has been out. (Missing Steam sales ;~; )
> 
> OoT: 3D Edition - Still frustrating at times like the original, but my favorite version to date. 9/10
> 
> ...


 
   
  You just gave a positive review to all the games I want for the 3DS.
   
  Now I need the other 3 games and the system 
   
  So glad DOA: Dimensions is a solid fighter.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

picked up Frozen Synapse off Steam at the beginning of the sale, and its pretty awesome, unique tactical turn based shooter.


----------



## MorbidToaster

If I can find a used Ridge Racer I want to pick that up to. Heard some good things about it, and I love Ridge Racer. 
   
  I wanted to try Rayman, but heard it sucked. I also kind of want the Bubble Bobble they released, but I'll wait for a price drop. 
   
  One thing I am loving about it is...
   
  1: I've gotten 2 free games from Nintendo from just walking around with WiFi connections in the area. (Excitebike 3D and Pokedex 3D)
   
  2: They integrated the Pedometer very well. As you walk with it on standby in your pocket (every 200 steps) you get a 'Play Coin'. You can use them for a lot of stuff. SSFIV uses it to get figures (1 coin = 1 figure), and DOA uses 10 coins to get a 'gift'. I got a costume the one time I used that many. 
   
  Bottom line favorite Pedometer feature is on Nintendogs though. No use for Play Coins (that I found), but your dog can get you gifts as you 'take him on a walk' with you all day. Considering I walk about 2 miles at work every day, my dog loves me.  (And you also get Play Coins, Aww yeah)
   
  Quote: 





sylverant said:


> Quote:
> 
> You just gave a positive review to all the all the games I want for the 3DS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> If I can find a used Ridge Racer I want to pick that up to. Heard some good things about it, and I love Ridge Racer.
> 
> I wanted to try Rayman, but heard it sucked. I also kind of want the Bubble Bobble they released, but I'll wait for a price drop.
> 
> ...


 


  Sorry I kept reading that as pedo-meter and was like wth are you talking about. I really want the 3DS but with everything that's going on, and that I need to buy, I can't really justify the costs and the prices for games. Also, what do you work as? o.O


----------



## MorbidToaster

Retail sales at OfficeMax. lol.
   
  Doesn't seem like a walking job, does it?
   
  Store is fairly big and I'm constantly all over the place. Distance adds up pretty quick. I'm always kind of stunned when I add up my distance for the day. Plus lifting furniture and cases of paper...it's actually a pretty good workout. (Compared to my usual routine of not moving at home. lol)
   
  Biggest thing I'm worried about with owning the 3DS is that when Vita hits I'll forget about one or the other. 3DS has a strong line up coming, and Vita is worrying me with its launch titles. We'll see I suppose.
  
  Quote: 





			
				Blisse said:
			
		

> Sorry I kept reading that as pedo-meter and was like wth are you talking about. I really want the 3DS but with everything that's going on, and that I need to buy, I can't really justify the costs and the prices for games. Also, what do you work as? o.O


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


blisse said:


> Sorry I kept reading that as *pedo*-meter...


 

 I think your reputation now precedes you Morbid


----------



## MorbidToaster

...Nope.
  
  Quote: 





sylverant said:


> Quote:
> 
> I think your reputation now precedes you Morbid


----------



## Hennyo

Lol. Naa, he actually shares this information. In my book = Ultimate cool, and I mean that. (Even if I may not necessarily agree,) It is great to learn how/what others enjoy and why they like it most (from an intellectual standpoint).
   
  Open minds = "DERISHUS" fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personally, these are the kind of people I love being around. Gotta enjoy bold and creatively adaptive people like that.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Feet
  Pajamas
  Glasses
  Uniforms (Specific ones)
  Books
  Headphones
  Long hair
  Traps (Somewhat)
   
  ...I think that's about it.  In no particular order.
   
  EDIT: To be blunt. 
  
  Quote: 





hennyo said:


> Lol. Naa, he actually shares this information. In my book = Ultimate cool, and I mean that. (Even if I may not necessarily agree,) It is great to learn how/what others enjoy and why they like it most (from an intellectual standpoint).
> 
> Open minds = "DERISHUS" fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylverant

Um...didn't you forget panties? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Feet
> Pajamas
> Glasses
> Uniforms (Specific ones)
> ...


----------



## MorbidToaster

Well, panties are somewhat of a given, although I do like a specific style and design. Probably won't get into that though. 
  
  Quote: 





sylverant said:


> Um...didn't you forget panties?


----------



## deadlylover

I was in the next thread over and I thought I heard someone say somethin' about panties?
   
  Man it's been a while since I've played a video game, the last time was when Magicka came out, I thought it was pretty good for a co-op game but too damn short. Any good PC co-op games anyone can recommend?
   
  Kinda bored now until the all the 3's come out later this year.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Sanctum is still on sale for a few hours on Steam. First Person Co-op Tower Defense.
   
  Also, get the Magicka DLC. Bunch of extra content.
  
  Quote: 





deadlylover said:


> I was in the next thread over and I thought I heard someone say somethin' about panties?
> 
> Man it's been a while since I've played a video game, the last time was when Magicka came out, I thought it was pretty good for a co-op game but too damn short. Any good PC co-op games anyone can recommend?
> 
> Kinda bored now until the all the 3's come out later this year.


----------



## Hennyo

Lol ^^ How about _Panty & Stoc-king_ *_with Garterbelt accent_* :XD Omnom nummy
   
  Waitin for D3 mostly. Last game I really got into was Metro 2033. Strokin' League of Legends pro league has also been fun. 1970 Elo.
   
  J3d1M1nD7r1cKs


----------



## Dzjudz

Audiosurf is on sale as well for almost nothing. An awesome game for people with large music collections. That means you, Head-Fi!


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





dzjudz said:


> Audiosurf is on sale as well for almost nothing. An awesome game for people with large music collections. That means you, Head-Fi!


 


  got it yesterday, played for like 3 hours straight right after it finished downloading lol


----------



## deadlylover

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Sanctum is still on sale for a few hours on Steam. First Person Co-op Tower Defense.
> 
> Also, get the Magicka DLC. Bunch of extra content.


 
   
  Thanks for the heads up, I'll check it out.
   
  Played a little too many tower defense maps back in the Warcraft 3 days though =P


----------



## Sylverant

I was playing DTXMania until a moment ago when my old old XBOX RB1 drum kit decided to finally crap out on me.


----------



## Blisse

Okay, I might get a little flak, but I want to buy a Razer Onza, which is Razer's XBOX 360 controller to plug into my computer so I can play racing games and sports games properly. They were not meant for keyboards at all. I also want to buy a gamepad too.
   
  FPS, RTS -> keyboard and mouse
  MMO -> gamepad and mouse
  SIMS -> controller
   
  Also, Audiosurf has a ridiculous learning curve. :| Oh well, back to Starcraft. keke.
   
  Also x2, does anyone have experiences with the Logitech G13 and Razer N52TE? How useful are they to you, and how do they feel?


----------



## deadlylover

I had the G15 for a while and played with the G13 for a bit, I don't really like em because the keys are too soft for my taste. I always forgot to use the macro keys and the LCD screen wasn't very useful IMO.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Get a Deck Legend Mechnical Backlit keyboard. Best keyboard in the world, IMO.
   
  Mouse wise...MX518 master race.


----------



## TruBrew

I am a but behind, being that the sequel is already out but I just played Infamous. I am burnt on sandbox games, which is what kept me from playing it in the first place. That was a mistake, it was awesome. I got it free from the PSN welcome back program, but now I have to buy Infamous 2, so they will be recouping some of that money. 
   
  I keep getting told that The Witcher 2 is amazing by a friend at work, but I don't have a PC so I will have to wait until it is out on console to give that one a go.


----------



## joomongj

Crysis 2 dx11 patch + high-res texture pack - 9/10. This is what the game should have been 3.5 months ago. Fps is still solid on my OC'd 940, 580 tri sli @ 1200p everything maxed out.


----------



## deadlylover

Quote: 





joomongj said:


> Crysis 2 dx11 patch + high-res texture pack - 9/10. This is what the game should have been 3.5 months ago. Fps is still solid on my OC'd 940, 580 tri sli @ 1200p everything maxed out.


 

 That looks so bloody good I might as well be there in real life.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





deadlylover said:


> That looks so bloody good I might as well be there in real life.


 


  that it does, if only my poor HD 6950 could run it with the new stuff, it ran great on extreme before, but Ultra with textures and DX11 brings it to its knees


----------



## Doppelganger

I wish they never included the stamina mechanics for monsters in Monster Hunter 3rd. I can tolerate fixed hitboxes since some where legitimately broken, but letting the player get a ton of free hits for the sake of making an arcade-ish game realistic is lame.
   
  Rediscovering Einhander as well. What a great game.


----------



## arnesto

I was thinking about trying out a new sports game from EA.
   
  I've tried out boxing and I like it.
   
  Does anyone have any sports games from EA that are really fun and addictive.
   
  I was thinking about trying out baseball, football, golf, soccer, or skateboarding for the PS3.
   
  Any suggestions?


----------



## Permagrin

the MLB the Show series are really good but I can never finish a season, get bored

Madden is alright, have 2009 and 2011. 2009 has the old hall of famers which is fun for fantasy league but 2011 has better gameplay (got rid of sprint button).

Someone will chime in with a soccer game, don't play those but they make some really good ones on console these days

Not sure about skateboarding games

So last is golf. Strange thing about golf is it's fun to play as a video game even if you can't stand watching it on TV. I have Tiger Woods 2009 which is a very fine game. 2010 only added internet synced weather and the latest the 2011 they decided the previous versions were too easy I guess and made it almost "broken" difficult. Avoid that one. I'd buy a copy of 2009 they should be pretty cheap now.


----------



## Blisse

Did the DX11 and graphics patch for Crysis 2, and now the game doesn't get past the loading screen. Yay. Uninstalled so I could actualyl play. T.T  The subway freaks me out so badly.


----------



## woof37

I am probably alone in this, but I really like the Bigs series from EA. 
  
  Quote: 





arnesto said:


> I was thinking about trying out a new sports game from EA.
> 
> I've tried out boxing and I like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Did the DX11 and graphics patch for Crysis 2, and now the game doesn't get past the loading screen. Yay. Uninstalled so I could actualyl play. T.T  The subway freaks me out so badly.


 


  did you make sure you updated the game first?


----------



## MorbidToaster

I can only really enjoy sports games like The Bigs, and the NBA Street series.
   
  Ridiculous, a little rule breaking, but fun to play. Bigs Home Run Derby is so fun.
  
  Quote: 





woof37 said:


> I am probably alone in this, but I really like the Bigs series from EA.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> did you make sure you updated the game first?


 


  I don't update my games unless they break. Should I have updated? o.o Blame Sims for breaking the game with every patch... I don't know why I buy them...
   
  Also, bought a XBOX controller so I can play racing and sports games properly. Very cool. Back to FIFA, though I haven't used one in too long and I'm way rusty.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I don't update my games unless they break. Should I have updated? o.o Blame Sims for breaking the game with every patch... I don't know why I buy them...
> 
> Also, bought a XBOX controller so I can play racing and sports games properly. Very cool. Back to FIFA, though I haven't used one in too long and I'm way rusty.


 
  yeah the DX 11 patch will only work if the game has been fully updated to i believe 1.7, also dont forget to download the Ultra Res texture pack as well


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

planar_head said:


> I haven't finished it yet, but Just Cause 2 is worth every penny I spent on it, which was $13.39.
> 
> Easy 10/10 for sheer fun factor. Use a controller for driving and flying missions, they will save your life. Also, driving is surprisingly un-NFS like.




JC2 is very fun to play but you need a xbox360 pad to play comfortably, however unlike GTA when you have done all missions its not as fun to explore the areas /doing secondary missions and the biggest thing that i regret is that you don't have a radio in vehicles, big downside.

BTW i got it free just by trading TF2 items.


----------



## Novalis

Terraria 9/10
   
  Point deducted because it's a little to easy, and I wish there was more content.
  Other than that; great fun exploring and the feeling of achievement makes it highly addictive!


----------



## Dzjudz

Bought Fallout: New Vegas and the two DLCs during the Steam Summer Sales. Thankfully they had it for sale during the last 'repeat' day, because the first time during the Sale I didn't buy it due to reports of lots and lots of bugs. A couple of days after that initial sale they implemented many bugfixes, which pissed me off a little. But then they offered it during the last day again, so then I bought it.

I played Fallout 3 and its expansions last year and loved them. New Vegas is pretty much more of exactly the same, so what's not to love?

A few differences:
- weapon upgrades. You can upgrade weapons with mods, such as a silencer and a carbon fibre (making it lighter) upgrade for a sniper rifle, scopes for regular rifles, increasing ammo capacity etc. These upgrades give you the chance to adapt weapons to your favourite play style. I like sneaking/sniping for example, so I upgraded most of my (sniper) rifles with scopes and silencers. In the end though, it's likely that you'll just buy all mods, because there's really no downside to modding your weapon (except maybe a scope for close range battles).
- less availability of necessary 'aid' items. Items such as bobby pins for lockpicking, radaway for radiation removal etc used to be supplied by the dozens in Fallout 3. They're not nearly as abundant in New Vegas, although there are still plenty around. Especially RadAway isn't around as much in my experience.

Otherwise, it's pretty much Fallout 3 set in the Mojave Desert / Las Vegas.

As for bugs, I fell through the world one time on top of a mountain, but otherwise I haven't really found any glitches/bugs. So no worries about that any more.

9/10.


----------



## revolink24

I finally got around to playing New Vegas, though I've owned it since it came out.

I'd give it a 7.5 out of 10. Good, but not as good as Fallout 3. To me the story just wasn't engaging. I think I'll try a different route next time (I did NCR this time.)


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I finally got around to playing New Vegas, though I've owned it since it came out.
> 
> I'd give it a 7.5 out of 10. Good, but not as good as Fallout 3. To me the story just wasn't engaging. I think I'll try a different route next time (I did NCR this time.)


 

 Same here. With Fallout 3 I always loved how you were rewarded for exploration. It seemed to me there was a story behind every single thing in that game. With NV you could go to a dozen locations and there was nothing to be found. No good loot or a weapon unless you got lucky. It's as if they added a bunch of random locations and forgot to finish them and make them worthwhile to visit.
   
  Sold NV and played FO3 over again. 300+ hours and I still love it.
   
  Now I'm back to playing Final Fantasy XI...sigh


----------



## marvin

Still prefer FO:NV over FO3. It just feels more like FO1/FO2 in execution.
   
  Been playing:
  Frozen Synapse - Combat mechanics are a great twist on the traditional turn based strategy formula, with quick and brutal gameplay subbing in for the genre's usual plodding pace.
  Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D - $20 game at a $40 price point with sales to match. The core gameplay is fun and a good fit for portables, but really too decontented at the retail price point.
  Child of Eden - $20 game at a $50 price point with sales to match. Not sure there's enough of a "core" Kinect market for this game to succeed even at $20. Still, great experience while it lasted.


----------



## shaunybaby

Revenge of the Titans: 8/10
   
  I bought this game because it was on sale on steams dailys for only 3 pounds.
   
  i got this game for my laptop if i ever got bored out and about but this game has started to be playyed on my main pc also.
   
  i have spent about 7 hours on it up to now and the curve of difficulty is rather good but i think i might have to stop playying it on Maximum Difficulty it has just got bit too hard for me.
   
  all in all this game is cute fun and quick to pick up and will be happyly played on for many hours with its survial mode and endless mode.


----------



## ESCS

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> I finished playing Fallout vegas last week. Im sad now.


 


  I started it last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So far Im really liking and I also loved Fallout 3.


----------



## Dzjudz

Fallout: New Vegas DLC, Old World Blues is out tomorrow .

But I haven't even completed the main story of NV yet and haven't started the two other DLCs yet either .


----------



## tdockweiler

Final Fantasy XI (Online) - 8/10 ??
   
  Wow, this game has not aged well. Even after all these years it still runs so slow on the Xbox 360. It's a little bit better on a PC at least. I can't even how bad it is on the PS2.
  I first played this a year after it came out and it seemed like EVERYONE was playing it. It was so fun at first and then it became like work. I had quit for 2 years and came back to it due to being bored.
  A lot has changed but now all my friends in it are gone. This has to be one of the most time consuming games there is ever made. Is it? Seems like it. Especially if you "solo" in the game. The only thing I've done since I got back was play a thing called "Beseiged". I'm a level 76 Beastmaster and I sure miss soloing for EXP.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Beseiged has never been that popular. The problem with XI now is that you can leach to cap in a matter of hours if you know the right people...Noone is really legit leveling anymore at this point.
  
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Final Fantasy XI (Online) - 8/10 ??
> 
> Wow, this game has not aged well. Even after all these years it still runs so slow on the Xbox 360. It's a little bit better on a PC at least. I can't even how bad it is on the PS2.
> I first played this a year after it came out and it seemed like EVERYONE was playing it. It was so fun at first and then it became like work. I had quit for 2 years and came back to it due to being bored.
> A lot has changed but now all my friends in it are gone. This has to be one of the most time consuming games there is ever made. Is it? Seems like it. Especially if you "solo" in the game. The only thing I've done since I got back was play a thing called "Beseiged". I'm a level 76 Beastmaster and I sure miss soloing for EXP.


----------



## barleyguy

I'm a little behind the curve, but I'm currently playing (on the 360):
   
  Final Fantasy 13: 9/10
  Interesting though quirky story, fun combat, and it's cool how it ramps up from simple to more complex as the game goes on.  Also beautiful cinematic graphics.
   
  Batman Arkham Asylum: 9/10
  Just started this one, but great so far.
   
  Project Gotham Racing 4: 7/10
  The handling of this game just has never clicked with me.  It's supposed to be "realistic" but I've done lots of real autocross and I don't think this feels at all the same.
  I tend to prefer racing games that are more of a cross country continuous style, like the old OutRun or Rad Racer.  I also really enjoyed Need For Speed: Most Wanted.  The new Need For Speed: The Run is going to be cross country style, so I'm looking forward to that quite a bit.
   
  I've also been playing some Shawn White Snowboarding on the Wii, with balance board controls.  That's a lot of fun and minor exercise.


----------



## oqvist

barleyguy PGR 4 is not supposed to be real just the "perfect mix" between real and arcade. Of course what that is is as subjective as anything but it´s certainly not a simulation. Meaning easy to handle but not ufo handling like ridge racer or sega rally. Though it certainly is closer to ufo then real handling. Won´t impress a simracer much but perhaps a ridge racer.
   
  I had a lot of fun with PGR 3. PGR 4 really nice as well but it goes in waves for me. As for handling I wish wheels would be the primary controller for racing titles but I suppose that will only happen for console racers. Only hardcore PC simulations. It´s so much more fun using wheels and pedals with racing games then gamepad.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Altitude, 2.5/5 Funny the first 10 minutes but quickly become annoying because of its repetitiveness however i find its a good casual game even if there is a elitist community (only level 50 and such) also you can play very well with gamepad.

Anyway i don't understand these little games where you can do everything, finish the game in only 2 hours and is free during the weekend to incite you to buy it ! 

World of Tanks : 4.5/5 original and awesome, one of the best F2P game but require a lot of farming to unlock higher tier tanks and its almost impossible later if you don't pay real money but its a great game none-less. Also it took me alot of time to find the tank type that suit me.


----------



## Oberst Oswald

On the PC... "Dead Space 2" is just one great game and "The Witcher" is not far behind.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

Singularity - 7/10
   
  pretty good FPS, there's even a story  ! and there are some original ideas in the game, nice graphics too. well worth the £5 i paid.


----------



## Parall3l

Just Cause 2 : 7.5/10
   
  Simple and fun, Your the good guy and your kicking the the bad guy's ass, blowing stuff up is always fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The grappling hook is innovative . No storyline but the missions will keep you entertained. Most people will get 40 hours of game play out of it.


----------



## Prohono

Demons souls =) It's super hard but in a fun way. I love the old school challenge of the game and I feel like a badass for downing every boss, after dying 20 times to learn their actions &  patterns. 9.5/10 for me. This game doesn't need trophies or achievements. beating the game is more of an accomplishment than any of those.


----------



## MorbidToaster

So excited for the sequel. Supposed to be harder. 
  
  Quote: 





prohono said:


> Demons souls =) It's super hard but in a fun way. I love the old school challenge of the game and I feel like a badass for downing every boss, after dying 20 times to learn their actions &  patterns. 9.5/10 for me. This game doesn't need trophies or achievements. beating the game is more of an accomplishment than any of those.


----------



## fabio-fi

Quote: 





escs said:


> I started it last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  I completely forgot about "Dead money" and "Honest hearts" addons. I need to get them.


----------



## marvin

Been playing the BF3 Alpha. Prone > Sticky chest high walls.
   
  3DS price drop was sooner and larger than expected. Course, last quarter was also pretty brutal for Nintendo.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> I completely forgot about "Dead money" and "Honest hearts" addons. I need to get them.


 
  Got through most of Old World Blues. Discovered I am quite tired on the Fallout gameplay but it has a certain nostalgy factor. Good addon though with nice new gear, wacky humour and wacky characters. The environment is nothing special though also disregardingthe extremely crappy game engine Bethesda use for this series. It was old already for Fallout 3


----------



## Planar_head

Just finished Half-Life.

8/10

Darn, challenging but still fun. Those ninjas.


----------



## revolink24

VVVVVV

9/10

Beautiful simplicity. Challenging, too - Veni, Vidi, Vici took me forever. The music is awesome too.


----------



## Planar_head

Half-Life 2, Ep. 1 and Ep. 2:

10/10

I see why Ep. 3 or Half-Life 3 is so dearly awaited.


----------



## Audio-Omega

_Super Street Fighter IV_ - 6/10


----------



## MorbidToaster

Reason? IMO, best fighting game since Third Strike...Which is still better...
  
  Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> _Super Street Fighter IV_ - 6/10


----------



## Audio-Omega

It's almost impossible to execute ultra combos using PS3 controller.  I would give it a higher score if I was an expert in this game.


----------



## koolkat

Fifa 11 , cracked.


----------



## Hellbishop

FALLOUT 3 10/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









   
  Just finished it for the first time since getting it in 2008 even if i did say i finished it before to save myself the embarresment of not finishing another humongous Bethesda rpg. What a ride from start to finish it was like a doomsday b-movie come to life. Why it even had Robby The Robot looking machines and a giant robot straight out of Gigantor or Johnny Sokko blasting the landscape with furious blazing lasers like a raging Mecha Godzilla.
   
  Now to see how things turn out playing a totally beyond salvation evil character while also trying to finish MORROWIND 9/10(graphics/gameplay), OBLIVION 9/10(graphics/gameplay) and DAGGERFALL 10/10.
   
  Also playing F.E.A.R. 3 8/10. Great gameplay/ai and level design though the graphics could have been slightly improved and storyline doesnt seem as fleshed out and connected at the two previous games in the series.


----------



## fabio-fi

Guys, any update on the Half life series? I've been waiting forever for the next episode.


----------



## matthewh133

Pretty much just peed my pants of excitement.. A new Counterstrike game early next year. Best. Game. Ever!!!!!!< MIKEONFGOWNT$YT$Y%GH


----------



## Permagrin

matthewh133 said:


> Pretty much just peed my pants of excitement.. A new Counterstrike game early next year. Best. Game. Ever!!!!!!< MIKEONFGOWNT$YT$Y%GH




I just had a similar experience discovering a upcoming release although it's old news now:



Nov 8th!!!


----------



## MorbidToaster

Ultimate Marvel 3, Warhammer Space Marine, BF 3...
   
  Still need to pick up (another) PS3 and SSFIVAE


----------



## Eric_C

MorbidToaster: A second PS3?? And yeah, SSFIV:AE is totally worth it. Finally found a place to trade in my SFIV so I could upgrade to that.
  And yes to SFIII:3S > SSFIV!! Gahhh can'twaitcan'twait.
   
  Anyway, for my contribution to the thread:
  I just got Trenched to play with 2 of my buddies. It's really quite, quite good.


----------



## Permagrin

morbidtoaster said:


> Ultimate Marvel 3, Warhammer Space Marine, BF 3...
> 
> Still need to pick up (another) PS3 and SSFIVAE




When I heard about the Warhammer console release I was quite intrigued not thinking that it would probably have to be an FPS. I hope its worth picking up.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> When I heard about the Warhammer console release I was quite intrigued not thinking that it would probably have to be an FPS. I hope its worth picking up.


 

 It's a third person shooter, actually. Thank god it's not an FPS. I trust Relic to do a great job though. Gameplay looks solid so far.
   
  EDIT: TPS and 3D brawler, actually.
  
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


> MorbidToaster: A second PS3?? And yeah, SSFIV:AE is totally worth it. Finally found a place to trade in my SFIV so I could upgrade to that.
> And yes to SFIII:3S > SSFIV!! Gahhh can'twaitcan'twait.
> 
> Anyway, for my contribution to the thread:
> I just got Trenched to play with 2 of my buddies. It's really quite, quite good.


 

 A third actually. I have a bad habit of buying a system, playing a few games on it and selling it later on. I've owned a 60gb PS3, a 120gb Slim, and a 160gb Slim. Because of my living situation I won't be able to do that anymore. I have to stick with a purchase...so I need to pick one up and just enjoy it.


----------



## Permagrin

TPS, FPS, whatever, that used to be a toggleable difference.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> TPS, FPS, whatever, that used to be a toggleable difference.


 


  Hm...Speak of Jedi Outcast, do you?


----------



## MorbidToaster

Warhammer FPS is the only thing that hasn't worked for the series. See: PS2 games.
   
  The third person aspect is big in the Warhammer 40k universe I think because so much of it focuses on how your character looks (ie. Painting your army, etc.)
   
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> TPS, FPS, whatever, that used to be a toggleable difference.


----------



## Permagrin

eric_c said:


> Hm...Speak of Jedi Outcast, do you?




no not familiar with that game unfortunately, but a myriad of other shooters



morbidtoaster said:


> Warhammer FPS is the only thing that hasn't worked for the series. See: PS2 games.
> 
> The third person aspect is big in the Warhammer 40k universe I think because so much of it focuses on how your character looks (ie. Painting your army, etc.)




don't recall that series as i was indisposed to playing video games during those years 

i find it hard to believe that there weren't other major faults with those games other than being FPS'es for them to be flops as you say

i never played the conventional version of Warhammer but even a neophyte would understand the visual aspect of units...

That being said of course it's always nice to see your character (especially since melee attacks are vital) in games like these but if its not implemented well its easier to do via FPS. Luckily TPS'es have gotten a lot better in recent years.

I have a lot of respect for Relic and FWIW know they'll always put out something that is at least enjoyable on a certain level.


----------



## Eric_C

Actually Jedi Outcast (and to a lesser extent: JKII before it) proved that if you want to do melee combat, TPS > FPS, because in an FPS you lose the peripheral vision that is so crucial to judging where to strike and where to block. Being able to see the awesomeness of your character is a nice bonus, but I think that, from a purely functional standpoint, melee combat simply demands a TPS perspective. Again, Jedi Outcast did a good blend of this by auto-switching to third-person whenever you drew your lightsaber, and back to first-person when you unholstered a gun.


----------



## Permagrin

eric_c said:


> Actually Jedi Outcast (and to a lesser extent: JKII before it) proved that if you want to do melee combat, TPS > FPS, because in an FPS you lose the peripheral vision that is so crucial to judging where to strike and where to block. Being able to see the awesomeness of your character is a nice bonus, but I think that, from a purely functional standpoint, melee combat simply demands a TPS perspective. Again, Jedi Outcast did a good blend of this by auto-switching to third-person whenever you drew your lightsaber, and back to first-person when you unholstered a gun.




I played the first or second one (can't recall), I remember it being just as awesome innovation-wise as when the first shooters with a z-axis came out. It's kinda funny in a way how much Lucasarts did for the early days of PC gaming.


----------



## Eric_C

I still keep Monkey Island on my iPhone because I miss the old LucasArts.


----------



## MorbidToaster

My favorite Lucas Arts game was Jedi Knight Academy. Some of the most fun multiplayer matches I've ever played.


----------



## Planar_head

morbidtoaster said:


> My favorite Lucas Arts game was Jedi Knight Academy. Some of the most fun multiplayer matches I've ever played.




Fun if you can keep up. I still play this relic.


----------



## Dzjudz

Jedi Academy was a great game, very fun to play. Of course, it was flawed in areas as well (mainly AI), but I loved to play it nonetheless. Multiplayer was pretty cool. Favourite LucasArts game though? Not remotely close. Grim Fandango, Full Throttle, those were the days.


----------



## J W

Currently playing Empire: Total War. Total War games have been pretty much the only games I've been able to tolerate as of late. My favorite is Medieval 2, though would love a Rome 2. Empire is kind of boring.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Play Shogun. Excellent Total War.
   
  Also...In case anyone is interested and doesn't follow sales. The greatest RTS series of all time is on sale on Steam right now. Dawn of War.
   
  Hit it up.
  
  Quote: 





j w said:


> Currently playing Empire: Total War. Total War games have been pretty much the only games I've been able to tolerate as of late. My favorite is Medieval 2, though would love a Rome 2. Empire is kind of boring.


----------



## Stitch

Is anyone playing Rift? It's a fairly new MMORPG. http://www.riftgame.com/
   
  It has a 7day trial. I thought of quiting these games after playing WoW for 2.5 years from closed beta and 6-12months EQ2 but i really liked the trial. Rift has some excellent mechanics for class building.
  4 Callings; Warrior, Cleric, Mage, Rogue. Each has 8 "souls", being subclasses that can be switched at any time. Of which you can have  3 active at any given time. With an option to create roles, allowing switch between builds in a moments notice.
   
  Besides dungeons and quests there are 'rifts', tears in ether that open up to let creatures overrun the area and even kill allied npc's. Some require dungeon-like grouping to close them and secure towns and outposts. Closing enough rifts leads to a zone-wide event with loads of (elite)rifts.
  Even though i'm only 26 there is a abundance of quests/dungeons/rifts to level with, reducing grinding to a minimum.
   
  So far i realy like it, it does somethings very well and its very stable already. A recomendation for anyone remotely interested in these games.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Got White Knight Chronicles the other day.... good god. I want to murder every single character, I hate the insanely simple story, the amount of cut scenes are just maddening, the visuals are early ps2 at best. But the game play is un-justly addicting. I almost cant put ti down, and the online is phenomenal.


----------



## drez

sounds like what I though of FFX.  Square similarly have a huge talent for  creating characters that annoy anyone who isn't a Japanese adolescent [person, I suppose].


----------



## tdockweiler

*Fallout 3 - 10/10*
   
  I posted this maybe a year back probably. Love this game.If you haven't played it, get it! I'm now on my maybe 12th playthrough and this time due to some mistakes it's a bit more rough on hard. My weapons seem to be less powerful than before. Best thing about this game is the exploration. You can wander around and find good loot and a story behind almost everything. You're actually rewarded for exploring by experience and items. The game (other than the Super Mutants) feels quite realistic.
   
  People seem to criticize this game over it's short main storyline, but who plays it just for that? There is enough content in this game to keep you busy for 100 hours EASILY!! On my first playthrough I was only at 35 hours when I beat it. This is a mistake and it's best to take your time and do all the quests and then play through the DLC.
   
  It's funny, I've played through this game over years for about 300-400 hours and I'm still finding something new. Sure is nice spending only $60 for a game that can be played for 400 hours!
   
  BTW I have a playthrough of this on Youtube. My PC kept crashing so I had to rush. It's mostly on hard with melee weapons and over by level 10 or 11. Totally not the way to play it!! I think I got about 10 views


----------



## kiteki

What year is Fallout 3 from? It's cyberpunk right/?
   
   
  I'm not currently playing any videogames =(


----------



## Connnorrr

I've been playing it since beta, took a long break from it and actually just signed up for membership again today. Currently leveling up a Cleric. 33/50.
  
  Quote: 





stitch said:


> Is anyone playing Rift? It's a fairly new MMORPG. http://www.riftgame.com/
> 
> It has a 7day trial. I thought of quiting these games after playing WoW for 2.5 years from closed beta and 6-12months EQ2 but i really liked the trial. Rift has some excellent mechanics for class building.
> 4 Callings; Warrior, Cleric, Mage, Rogue. Each has 8 "souls", being subclasses that can be switched at any time. Of which you can have  3 active at any given time. With an option to create roles, allowing switch between builds in a moments notice.
> ...


----------



## Lurkumaural

I'm playing Chrono Trigger again.  Played it for the first time maybe 5 years ago, didn't have a chance to get all the way through.  Coming from the first Legend of Zelda, halfway into Phantom Hourglass, and a few of the Dragon Quest series, this is easily a 10/10.
   
  Oh, and I'm still trying to get through Chaos Rings for iPhone.  I only play it when I'm putting the kids to bed, though lately I've been on head-fi instead.  Chaos Rings is an 8 or 9 for great (but repetitive) gameplay and surprising console feel.  I had to start over, though I forget why.  I'm on the third, uh, part, relative to the endpoint.


----------



## matthewh133

Anyone play this? Playing it for the first time in like 7 years, awesome game!!


----------



## Lurkumaural

that's next in the queue, cousin.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





matthewh133 said:


> Anyone play this? Playing it for the first time in like 7 years, awesome game!!


 


  One of my favourites - Awesome soundtrack, cohesive story and it doesn't get bogged down with a million characters like the Final Fantasy series.  Battle mechanics are pretty simple also - but that is the point of the game I think.


----------



## lilaznb0i1

pokemon crystal - 10/10


----------



## Audio-Omega

Yeah can't wait for Metal Gear Solid and Silent Hill series in high definition.  
_Metal Gear Solid 3_ is at least 8/10.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





kiteki said:


> What year is Fallout 3 from? It's cyberpunk right/?
> 
> 
> I'm not currently playing any videogames =(


 


  The game engine is from the 90s you would believe. Skyrim does look good though. I revisited New Vegas after getting the Old world blues. My character is pretty much immortal and rich enough to stockpile stimpacks but it´s just so pleasant wondering around despite been there done that in 200h syndrome. Maybe due to that it´s so familiar it´s like a second home lol.
   
  I jumped to Borderlands. It does much better in many aspects  but well it doesn´t have any story behind anything. But the exploring, looting etc is just as obsessive for me  Would like to see Gearbox and Bethesda team up for Fallout 4. Bethesdas role playing games tend t


----------



## 2gate

Call of Duty 4
   
*9.5/10!*
   

 Campaign was too short and too linear.  Multiplayer, however, is far superior to MW2 and Black Ops.


----------



## Permagrin

morbidtoaster said:


> Play Shogun. Excellent Total War.
> 
> Also...In case anyone is interested and doesn't follow sales. *The greatest RTS series of all time is on sale on Steam right now. Dawn of War.*
> 
> Hit it up.




Played all of 'em except the ones that came out this year. Dark Crusade was awesome and II was actually pretty decent. I don't play much MP though. Bought that live store $10 game today and then googling that just found out about Retribution which I'm also done downloading now. Pretty excited to play a conventional 40K RTS again.


----------



## MorbidToaster

permagrin said:


> morbidtoaster said:
> 
> 
> > Play Shogun. Excellent Total War.
> ...




I'm a 40k nut. So hyped for Space Marine and the MMO. Need to play more Last Stand in 2 as well.


----------



## Audio-Omega

_Ico_ and _Shadow of The Colossus_ will be released in high definition next month.
   
_Ico_ is at least 8.5/10


----------



## 2deadeyes

Metro 2033 - Immersive environment; one of the scarier FPS I've played. Character animation could use a little work but uses of DX11 effects are good. Giving it a 9.0
   
  Deus Ex: Human Revolution - I was a huge fan of the original Deus Ex and this prequel finally does it justice. Am only on the 1st mission and I'm seeing huge potential; can't wait to head home and continue. Giving it a tentative 8.5 since I'm still early in the story and the game did crash on me during the initial company splash screens. Turns out I had to enable vsync.


----------



## Stitch

I liked metro 2033 too. Its not as scary as i expected. But i dont get scared easy. I do agree with the 9.0.
   
  As for scary things;
  I had the buttocks squezed together for most of Amnesia; The dark descend. 8.5
  Played some of Penumbra series. I'm at 60% ove the first game. A solid 8. If it wasnt for the clunky combat mechanics the score would be 90.
   
  I too loved the original Deux Ex. The second part was nowhere on the same level, not even close. Good to read that HR is showing potential. Have to check it out if i can rip myself form Rift.
   
   
  And than to think i was thinking of lowering my gaming.....
   
   
  Quote: 





connnorrr said:


> I've been playing it since beta, took a long break from it and actually just signed up for membership again today. Currently leveling up a Cleric. 33/50.


 

  
  On what shard and side are you?
  Im an Bahmi warrior with these builds
http://rift.zam.com/en/stc.html?t=0cAhE.xzo.q0M.EE00o]Tank[/url] and http://rift.zam.com/en/stc.html?t=0cAuL.Vza.xetczoz]DPS[/url]
   
  The reaver/para build is insanse. Most mobs at level or a level higher are dying pretty fast, two rotations with one or two reactives. I can easily go through 6-8 mobs without resting.
  The tanking build is brandspanking new and havent tested it yet. My prev was pala/reaver but i got loads of comments that i was a pain to heal.
   
  Thinking about rolling a ranger or marksman. Druid sounds nice too, if its close to the druid in WoW (pre burning crusade) in going for that.
  I always loved the healing of my druid.  And i got picked over most priests  Besides that, im a sucker for the bond with nature thing


----------



## Connnorrr

Quote: 





stitch said:


> *snip*
> 
> 
> On what shard and side are you?
> ...


 

 Currently a Mathosian Cleric and my new warrior which is level 20 now. Running Champ/Para/Beast for leveling and I enjoy it, just started working on a tank spec as well. I'm on Deepstrike right now. My buddy tried doing the whole melee cleric and it was really just meh. Might have been how he was doing his tree's or he just didn't give it enough time.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





2deadeyes said:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution - I was a huge fan of the original Deus Ex and this prequel finally does it justice. Am only on the 1st mission and I'm seeing huge potential; can't wait to head home and continue. Giving it a tentative 8.5 since I'm still early in the story and the game did crash on me during the initial company splash screens. Turns out I had to enable vsync.


 


  I hate consoles so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 crappy console ports.  Does it play alright with keboard/mouse or does it feel like it was made for a console controller?


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

DC Universe Online = 7.0/10 game is fun, but the freezing bogs it down.  Was gone for 3 months since it got really boring with no new content, but am now happy when I came back a day ago
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW, I'm a fire dps playing on pvp server, name is High Penance.  We can go 1v1 @ Starlabs parking lot if you want to.  Pretty excited on MW3 and Resistance 3.


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





drez said:


> I hate consoles so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  +1. Consoles screwed the FPS genre. Regen health, 2 weapons, laaaaaggy mouse("smoothed" my ass).
  For some genre's 2 weapons works for realism sake. But health regen? please.....
   
  Duke3d was awesome but DNF was pretty horrific when it come to mechanics.


----------



## MorbidToaster

stitch said:


> +1. Consoles screwed the FPS genre. Regen health, 2 weapons, laaaaaggy mouse("smoothed" my ass).
> For some genre's 2 weapons works for realism sake. But health regen? please.....
> 
> Duke3d was awesome but DNF was pretty horrific when it come to mechanics.




x3. But devs are starting to realize this and leading on PC instead...like Battlefield 3.


----------



## 2deadeyes

Quote: 





drez said:


> I hate consoles so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think they did a fantastic job with the controls on keyboard/mouse. It feels just like a FPS for PC with a builtin cover system that's very snappy - I love it. I changed the config to mimic my controls in BFBC2. I beat the 1st mission last night going the non-lethal way (took me a good 2 hours from exploring everything). Started doing side missions afterwards and next thing I know, it was 3:30am! I'm very sleep deprived today and will probably be for a good while


----------



## Dzjudz

Finished *Nimbus* today, 100% completion on Hard, all achievements, currently 8th on the leaderboards. Fun little game, a kind of puzzle racer that has a good variety of levels and difficulty (ranging from easy to insane): 9/10


----------



## DeltaOne

Just dled Street Fighter 3 online
   
  Didn't get a chance to play the original on the ps2 but the game is really fun so far. Its a lot harder to pick up but I'm a fan of any SF games. At least now I have a chance to experience what some say is the best SF game in the franchise.
   
  I'll give it a 9/10 so far, The parry system is way harder to get used to than the force attack on SF4, but still enjoyable!
   
  Planning on starting the Metal Gear series.. just haven't found the motivation yet lol


----------



## melomaniac

going backwards in time, for some reason - for a mere $2 I found "perfect dark zero" and I like it


----------



## koolkat

Combat Arms 1/10


----------



## FuzzDog

Star Wars PS3 game: 2/10
  BF:BC: 9/10
  BF:BC2: 9/10
  Fifa 11: 9/10
  Fifa 09: 7/10


----------



## MorbidToaster

deltaone said:


> Just dled Street Fighter 3 online
> 
> Didn't get a chance to play the original on the ps2 but the game is really fun so far. Its a lot harder to pick up but I'm a fan of any SF games. At least now I have a chance to experience what some say is the best SF game in the franchise.
> 
> ...




Must buy...PS3 again...

FIGHTING GAMES.

It's still the best for me 'til 4 gets Hugo and Remy.


----------



## Spiritboxer

Blackhawk Striker 2, 8/10.


----------



## Equus

Xenoblade Chronicles (curse you NoA!!!) - 8 or 9 out of 10 so far, but I'm only around 10 hours in.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

...


----------



## MorbidToaster

Been playing a lot of little games lately. Here's some quick ratings.
   
  Street Fighter III Third Strike Online - 10/10 (Best fighting game ever just got better)
   
  Warhammer 40k: Kill Team - 9/10 (For 40k fans) 7/10 (For everyone else)
   
  Wipeout HD - 9/10 (Amazing visuals but the steep learning curve isn't for everyone)
   
  SSFIVAE - 9/10 (Still no Hugo or Remy ;~; Second best fighting game ever)
   
  Pocket Fighter [PS1 Classic] - 8/10 (Really fun game when you want a break from a more serious fighter)
   
  Warhammer 40k Space Marine Demo - 9/10 (So hype for this game after the demo)


----------



## crapmonster

Deus Ex Human Revolution, 9.3/10.  Near perfect game with minor flaws.  It's like Metal Gear Solid combined with what LA Noire and Mass Effect 2 should have been like in terms of character and narrative progression.
   
  The only thing that bothered me about it especially on a second playthrough is hacking gets old real quick.  Its hard to say its a flaw but I can't imagine playing through the game without hacking over 90% of the consoles, terminals, locks, and computers simply for the XP you gain from it.  Subsequently, getting keycodes and such seems useless since unlike hacking, it gives no xp.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

*Jamestown* is proving to be an excellent classic top-down shooter! The game doesn't start out like the typical Japanese bullet hell so you have time to learn the ropes before ratcheting up the difficulty. The "Vaunt" System is really excellent in that it allows you to concentrate on boosting your score or protecting your ship from oncoming barrages of enemy fire. Graphics are old school, but endearing. 
   
  This one's only on PC so far and available on Steam. 
   
*Overall: 8/10*


----------



## drez

*Deus Ex HR -* *9.0*.  Very addicted.  Not quite as sorted as the original - in the original it was IMPOSSIBLE to catch out the scripting - no matter what you did the story adjusted seamlessly, no so here.  In the first level I have already found an annoying anomaly.  But combat system is quite good, texturing and colour balance are a bit tacky, exploration is rewarding again, but the sheer amount of detail put into designing the game world is amazing.  The cut scenes are a waste of time and money IMO as they are only marginally better graphically than the in game rendering and are limited to Full HD so look crap on 2560*1440.  You can also sort of tell where square did the character design - looks like FF series.  But overall highly recommended.


----------



## Byakushiki

Jamestown looks and reminds me quite a lot of an old game I lost somewhere, Raiden II. Absurdly fun game, except for the sheer bullet spam sometimes. Nothing a bomb can't solve!
  Anyways, I'm mostly playing Halo games, though don't take me for a halo fanboy or anything, please.
   
  Halo ODST has actually turned out to be pretty fun, with a nice group of friends to play with in firefight. An achievement rally is always entertaining, and hilarious. There's always a random (and hilarious) betrayal somewhere, with most of us asking "HOW?!" and then the AI just completely drawing a blank. Something tells me a tank sitting still with an enemy driving it isn't normal. That ended with a grenade in the tank's exhaust...Thing. Graphics...On par for an average console, I mean it's a console. You won't get as much out of it as a gaming rig. There's actually a nice story behind the whole game, and a substory in the campaign if you collect audio logs. It's a long but rewarding process for that, rocket launchers, snipers, ATV's, ammunition, etc gets revealed via hidden supply caches as you go. It's just another Halo game, a highly underrated one for that. (Best part...You can still jump over a crate. Yet Spartans in Reach cannot.)
  I'm thinking 9/10.


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





byakushiki said:


> Jamestown looks and reminds me quite a lot of an old game I lost somewhere, Raiden II.


 

 Anyone able to make a direct comparison?  I never heard of Jamestown but enjoyed the Raiden games.


----------



## Willakan

Nehrim: At Fate's Edge.
  A total conversion mod (so basically a different game reusing the game engine and a few art assets) for TES IV: Oblivion. I found Oblivion an excruciatingly boring walk through a thousand miles of identical forests, full of horribly uninspired dungeons crippled even further by the ludicrous levelling system. So far, I am actually enjoying Nehrim. Based on how I feel regarding Oblivion, that is a compliment of monstrously large proportions.
   
  9/10


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> Anyone able to make a direct comparison?  I never heard of Jamestown but enjoyed the Raiden games.


 
  It actually reminded me of Mars Matrix on the Dreamcast if you played that. The difficulty isn't overly ridiculous and there is plenty to unlock with points you earn while playing.


----------



## crapmonster

Played a bit of Dead Island today after it unlocked on Steam.  Honestly, can't say I think too highly of it so far.  Currently its plagued with bugs and glitches. I've had the game crash on me twice.  Once during changing video settings, and the second during the intro splash screen.  Also given the game's relatively low specs, it runs quite sluggish.  I tried maxing out the settings at 1920X1080 on my rig and also running it tweaked down.  Both for the most part run at smooth fps, but after about 30 min or so, I get random fps stutter.  Also not sure if this is a con but definitely isn't something I count as a plus, it seems they accidently released the dev build of this game.  Hitting Y turns on noclip and scroll-lock puts you in third person.  Something that probably isn't a huge deal but bugged me alot was that alot of the button/key prompts are for console which they apparently didn't bother to change over for pc.
   
  There are also countless little things about the game that I'm not even sure if its a glitch or simply poor design choice.  Items seem to be infinite for example.  One simply has to exit the game and then continue to get access to infinite items.  If its meant to be this way, its a really huge exploit especially for generating money.  Weapons seem to be gimped way too much at least at earlier levels.  They pretty much break after taking down a few zombies, although I've noticed that with upgrading and such this seems to be slightly better but not completely.  Conversely simply kicking zombies seems to be kind of exploitable.  The little co-op I did manage pretty much consisted of four of us simply kicking the zombies in the face (since our weapons all broke literally within seconds of pickup). Combat in general seems somewhat awkward honestly.
   
  In its favor, I do like the RPG mechanics I've seen so far as well as the weapon customization.  Ultimately though, having only owned the game for a few hours, I'm already honestly sort of bored with it.  While I would honestly say there is something special about the game, its also hands down probably the most disappointing thing I've played all year.


----------



## MorbidToaster

My friends tried to get me to buy Dead Island last night. Didn't go for it. Guess I lucked out.

Picking up Warhammer 40k soon and I know that one's good because it had a demo.


----------



## Eric_C

Heard the guys at PSM3 say (on their podcast) that Dead Island isn't good at all. Sorry man, I think you won't find much of any reward by mining that game.


----------



## Lunatique

Quote:  





> While I would honestly say there is something special about the game, its also hands down probably the most disappointing thing I've played all year.


 

 That's disappointing to hear. I've been looking forward to Dead Island ever since the official trailer went live. I'm a huge zombie fan, so. . .. Well, there's still Class 3 from Undead Labs. That should be very interesting.


----------



## crapmonster

I would definitely prefer Space Marine over this.  Im not too disappointed over this purchase though.  Mainly because I know with the imminent release of 1.8 for Minecraft, I probably wouldn't have played this a whole great deal either way.....


----------



## Sylverant

Finally picked up all the djmax games for PSP thanks to the recent supersurge in CFW support thanks to Sony screwing up there tight lockdown on there firmware up to 6.20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  DJMAX portable, 2, 3, Black Square, and Clazziquai. Absolutely excellent. So much fun, I've actually played some of these songs before on DTXmania with my rockband drum kit. Never thought it would be more difficult to play with my thumbs ==
   
  The latest 16 bit release of daedalus (N64 emulator) for psp is so much fun. The only game that works perfectly is Super Mario 64, which is fine as I thought the graphics were better in the original N64 release anyways. I mean perfect; the stick is just right, the audio doesn't clip and the framerate is full. Super Mario may be the only perfectly working emulated game for daedalus, but thats fine with me.
   
  6.35 PRO B-8 is wonderful, I ripped all of my UMD movies and games and put them on my 3000 as it plays unpatched games  It unlocked the 3rd brightness level, and the music level Hold+ 4.0 makes it such a great music player. When sliding down the hold button, the screen and back-light cuts off and the processor drops to 60MHz. But it allows you to use most of the buttons when pressing select with a button. It also enables a 4th level of brightness on the 3000 and increases the scroll speed by 50%. So great XD
   
  I just gave my brother my PSP-3000 loaded up with his favorite music, games, and UMD videos on my 16 ms duo card and photofast sdhc to ms duo adaptor, a total of 48 gb's of space as a late b-day present and for school. If possible, PSP owners should look into putting HEN (homebrew enabler) or LCFW (light/flashed custom firmware) onto there psp's, the possibilities are endless XD


----------



## Puranti

The classic Team fortress 2 : 19/20, its just addictive


----------



## Dzjudz

puranti said:


> The classic Team fortress 2 : 19/20, its just addictive




I can't stop playing it 

pl_badwater is my current favourite map.


----------



## marvin

Finished up DX:HR last weekend. It does almost everything well, but rarely manages to reach greatness. Maybe next time. I hear SquareEnix Montreal is doubling their headcount...


----------



## Permagrin

*Madden 12*: better gameplay than 11, no more hitting the hitstick and stumbling forward like an idiot as the ball carrier walks by. Presentation is much nicer with some beautiful blimp views of the stadiums, as well as more-Sunday-like camera angles all around. Oh and cheerleaders are back although you only see them right before half-time.

Negatives: unfortunately you can't change the camera aspect for gameplay (searched everywhere in options to no avail) but I can live with that. and...

Overall I would give it two thumbs up but... Collinsworth is still color commentator. Not only that but they recycled commentary from last year. I think a great selling point in the future would be promoting the absence of Collinsworth in a future rendition (imagine how many copies they would sell!). 

Also they say the same thing every time you play for starting defense and offense it really gets old when you play multiple games in a row. "The Vikings D-line is strong because Kevin Williams is strong" I was considering benching Kev just so I wouldnt have to hear that for the umpteenth time...

If you can live with the camera angles (it's quite zoomed out pre-snap (imo)) (zoom is fine, not sure what I was thinking at the time)... and turn the commentary volume to 0 D) graphically and gameplay-wise it is a great game (Although it isn't that much different from 11 just better).

Played the demo of *Space Marine* yesterday and it was highly entertaining. Nothing like ripping through Orks with a chainsword.


----------



## MorbidToaster

dzjudz said:


> puranti said:
> 
> 
> > The classic Team fortress 2 : 19/20, its just addictive
> ...




KOTH maps are my favorite. Soldier, Engy, Heavy. Lets do this. 

Got my vintage hats ready to rock. Lol.

Seriously though TF2 is amazing.


----------



## nikp

I'm playing an old game currently. It's C&C Generals! 8/10


----------



## Katun

I've been playing a few 360 games recently:
   
  - Bulletstorm
  - C&C3: Tiberium Wars
  - Splinter Cell: Conviction
   
  I will admit, I really love Splinter Cell. Played that the most of the three by far.
   
  Just ordered Crysis 2 today. Pretty excited for it. After all, I'm a shooter fan.


----------



## Eric_C

Hey for anyone with Dead Island: it seems they're patching the Steam version (which was, apparently, a pre-release build):
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/09/06/dead-island-day-one-patch-detailed-steam-version-to-be-replaced/


----------



## fabio-fi

Quote: 





nikp said:


> I'm playing an old game currently. It's C&C Generals! 8/10


 

 A nice strategy game. I have played it several times..its addictive!


----------



## crapmonster

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Hey for anyone with Dead Island: it seems they're patching the Steam version (which was, apparently, a pre-release build):
> http://www.joystiq.com/2011/09/06/dead-island-day-one-patch-detailed-steam-version-to-be-replaced/


 

  
  They've already fixed a lot of stuff up.  I loaded it up this morning and many of the problems were gone and so I gave it another shot.  Played for about an hour with seemingly no problems.  Was actually having a bit of fun, then it crashed on me unexpectedly.  I actually browsed through the Steam forums to see others' experiences with the new patching and it seems for the most part, those that were experiencing crashing/stuttering still are.
   
  They are apparently doing another massive update/fix on Friday so I may just wait until then before loading it up again.


----------



## crapmonster

If anyone was interested, just played through Dead Island for about a good 4+ hours after re-downloading the game to verify I had the new build.  I didn't run into a single problem I had before which is surprising to say the least.  No matter how big they screwed this up, I really have to hand it to them on their incredibly fast response time, not to mention actually fixing alot of the issues.  Also, apparently there will be some sort of additional compensation for us PC customers who experienced these problems.
   
  That said, multiplayer is completely down for everyone apparently because it was the reason behind fps stutter which I didn't experience any of tonight.  No coop for now but still amazingly a fun little game.  While last night I pretty much felt like I wasted 50 bucks, tonight I'm definitely glad I purchased it.
   
  Basically technical issues aside, I'd probably score this around a 7.5/10 from what I've played through so far.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Warhammer 40k: Space Marine - 9/10
   
  The only things I can really find to complain about with this game is the lack of dedicated servers, and the Ultramarines.
   
  I would've given it an 8 for no dedicated servers, but the game is surprisingly smooth and stable online without them. Handles host changes quickly and seems solid. It needs a few more maps, but I'm sure we'll get those soon enough. I didn't really buy the game for the multiplayer, but I'm talking about it first because it's the last thing I was doing. Army Painter is great. I modified the default Salamander paint so it's a little more unique, but still staying true to my favorite chapter. My Chaos chapter however did not have its own default paint (Thousand Sons) and I had to paint it myself. Based on a class system and has a level up system (much like every other shooter lately), but it feels really well balanced and the action is quick and fun. I've had a little stutter here and there but that's due to my connection, not the game.
   
  Now, on to the campaign. If you like 40k, you'll enjoy it. I was worried that they were only really showing off the Orks and it wouldn't have enough variety or would be too short. The campaign clocked in at about 8.5 hours for me and I found about half of the hidden items. Not bad for a modern shooter I'd say. Chaos makes and appearance, but no Eldar or Tyranids to be found. No Tao either (but did anyone really expect them to show up?). Anyway...I know some people have  been complaining that it's very grey and brown...but that's how 40k is. The Grimdark has to be _grim_ and _dark. _The final boss fight was fun, but I'm not sure how I feel about the ending. It felt a little like a cop out/cliffhanger, but it made sense I guess. Combat is very smooth from shooting to melee and never really got old for me. You're constantly switching weapons and once you get a hold of a Jump Pack (in a few missions) you get to have a blast. 
   
  Overall I think Relic really did a good job (and to think I was worried because they've only really done RTS game). I'd love to see a sequel that's Eldar/Tyranid focused. I'll be playing the multiplayer quite a bit in the weeks leading up to Battlefield 3 and I think I might play it after that every now and then as well.


----------



## Eric_C

^ MorbidToaster, I didn't realise the multiplayer was up for Space Marine. What's it like?


----------



## MorbidToaster

eric_c said:


> ^ MorbidToaster, I didn't realise the multiplayer was up for Space Marine. What's it like?




Feels like Gears of War with bigger teams and maps. But customization a little lime COD (perks, guns picked before, custom loadouts, etc.)


----------



## Eric_C

So is it co-op multiplayer, or just team DM? I know it's not a full co-op campaign, but I much prefer playing alongside, instead of against my friends.


----------



## MorbidToaster

eric_c said:


> So is it co-op multiplayer, or just team DM? I know it's not a full co-op campaign, but I much prefer playing alongside, instead of against my friends.




No co-op. It's competetive and all team based. I imagine you can form a party to play on the sane team though.


----------



## Moontan13

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Finished up DX:HR last weekend. It does almost everything well, but rarely manages to reach greatness. Maybe next time. I hear SquareEnix Montreal is doubling their headcount...


 


 It's a pretty good game, not up to the original, but better than IW or Snowblind. I found the environments to be not as open as I'd like, and the enemy AI needs some work. I've only just completed my 1st boss battle and am moving into the next area.


----------



## oqvist

Dusted of my AC II copy... Talk about production values in this one. Not used to being 15 hours in and feel like I haven´t left the introduction part yet. Didn´t touch the AC I suppose there is some foot stomping to get things going for the veterans?


----------



## MorbidToaster

*Soul Reaver: Legacy of Kain (PS1) - 6/10*
   
  Just started playing it again recently as I had fond memories of this game and I just bought it on PSN. It doesn't hold up too well. I suppose I shouldn't expect any 3D PS1 game to hold up very well because of the lack of camera controls and what not.
   
  It's still fun, and I still like the story behind it. It's just a little more tedious and slow than I remember it being. This year is the 10th anniversary of the release. 
   
*Back to the Future: Episode 1 'It's About Time' - 8/10 (Free)*
   
  Usually not a big Telltale Games fan, but they did a good job with this one. 'Point and click' adventures have always been a little hit or miss for me, but I love the fact that this doesn't just follow the movies. It has its own story, and the voice acting is top notch. Nice 'interactive movie' sort of game. 
   
*Street Fighter III Third Strike: Online Edition - 10/10*
   
  Not sure how they could make the best fighting game ever better, but they did. Challenges similar to SFIV, and of course the online mode. The new visual touches are nice, but I didn't notice them as much because I was just so psyched to be playing Third Strike again.


----------



## koolkat

Online games got me into headphones.
   
  I got so tired of getting kicked out of rooms. For instance, I was playing in a low recoil server and I got accused of "no recoil". 
  I get called for chamming. Rangeing.
   
  >_>
   
  And I'm not even that great.
   
  /RANT


----------



## joomongj

Still playin' Crysis 2 multi almost everyday since beta. I'm now at a point where I can pretty much kill anyone no matter how good including cheaters and hackers. Some people even turned cheats on upon facing me b/c they were getting slaughtered by me. Muahaha. 440 hours logged on steam and counting. My avg w/l ratio is sh!t since I don't care about that but my k/d ratio is something to behold. I only count 2 or 3 people who are higher above my global rank. New friend requests are always welcome.


----------



## TheVertigoIndex

I wish the community was more active for Crysis 2 on DLC maps. I play on console and Decimation playlists are a barren wasteland. Such a shame since the two times I've played on Decimation matches, I really enjoyed the maps.
   
  Anyways:
   
  Twisted Metal 2 - 10/10
  One of the greatest PS1 games ever. Nuff said.
   
  MK Mythologies: Sub Zero - 7/10
  Despite being somewhat neglected in general opinion within the history of MK games, I really like this game. Great music, fun boss fights, and a good challenge throughout the game. Just needed more thought out level designing.


----------



## Byakushiki

Ace Combat 4, the first PS2 Ace Combat.
  Graphics are what you'd expect from a 9 year old game, though probably better than some games out there today. Gameplay is mainly the campaign, but sure does things for your ego. You start out slowly, as a little-known pilot fighting a losing war. Slowly, the game strokes and feeds your ego, building you up to take down bigger and bigger game, from the legendary Yellow Squadron, to a superweapon known as Stonehenge. Voice acting is done quite well, drawing you further into the strangereal world of the game, which takes place in Usea and Erusia. As with all Ace Combat games, there is always a prerequisite canyon mission and an end-game tunnel flight. Shame it's not well known though, it's a great game at only 3 bucks. If you have an X360, I'd suggest Ace Combat 6 as well, it's basically a rehashed version of this game except on a larger scale, done fairly well. You'll have to be lucky to find a lobby online though, that's my only complaint.
   
  "Mobius One, engage."
  ...
  "Heroes really do exist. We've just seen one. And now, he's coming home."
   
   
  On a separate note...Am I really the only one here that plays Ace Combat?


----------



## RexAeterna

i just finally got done beating Alice:Madness Returns. it waaaasssss freakin amazing! nough said


----------



## dirkpitt45

Quote: 





byakushiki said:


> Ace Combat 4, the first PS2 Ace Combat.
> Graphics are what you'd expect from a 9 year old game, though probably better than some games out there today. Gameplay is mainly the campaign, but sure does things for your ego. You start out slowly, as a little-known pilot fighting a losing war. Slowly, the game strokes and feeds your ego, building you up to take down bigger and bigger game, from the legendary Yellow Squadron, to a superweapon known as Stonehenge. Voice acting is done quite well, drawing you further into the strangereal world of the game, which takes place in Usea and Erusia. As with all Ace Combat games, there is always a prerequisite canyon mission and an end-game tunnel flight. Shame it's not well known though, it's a great game at only 3 bucks. If you have an X360, I'd suggest Ace Combat 6 as well, it's basically a rehashed version of this game except on a larger scale, done fairly well. You'll have to be lucky to find a lobby online though, that's my only complaint.
> 
> "Mobius One, engage."
> ...


 

  
  Nope, Ace Combat is my favourite series pretty much. I loved all the PS2 games, even Zero was great. Still play through one every few months. Assault Horizons makes me a sad panda though


----------



## BobSaysHi

LIMBO
   
  It's fantastic. 10/10
   
  It's probably my favorite "art" game, maybe even above Shadow of the Colossus.
   
  Dead Island
   
  8/10
   
  I'm about halfway through, but I am really enjoying this one. It's like borderlands and dead rising combined. It has some bugs, but they aren't game destroying. Not as bad as Oblivion, for example.


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





dirkpitt45 said:


> Nope, Ace Combat is my favourite series pretty much. I loved all the PS2 games, even Zero was great. Still play through one every few months. Assault Horizons makes me a sad panda though


 


  OMG The Unsung War is my favourite. Crazy stuck on a lot of levels so many times and crazy bugged out a bunch of times too, but still so awesome. Ace Combat is brilliant, but I don't have any consoles to keep up with the updates. Actually, they haven't released anything yet in a while I think, what gives?


----------



## Byakushiki

Quote: 





blisse said:


> OMG The Unsung War is my favourite. Crazy stuck on a lot of levels so many times and crazy bugged out a bunch of times too, but still so awesome. Ace Combat is brilliant, but I don't have any consoles to keep up with the updates. Actually, they haven't released anything yet in a while I think, what gives?


 

 I have 4, 5, and 6, but not Zero for some reason. I did buy the soundtracks though, so I could use them with AC6 on X360. You'd be surprised how well some of the tracks work. Glacial Skies works quite well on various missions, Wardog did great in Invasion of Gracemeria. Emancipation did its job too in Gracemeria Patrol (look at video someone else put up).




  Chandelier+Agnus Dei+Mobius F-22. You die in 2 bullets but hey, it's worth the trouble for the epic feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Deja vu too.
   
  Oh and on a separate note, did anyone also follow the timeline of AC5 by the calendar last year? I sure did, was a blast being up at 6am New Year's eve, shooting down the SOLG. Used the 4 signature Razgriz F-14R's for the whole thing too, I should've recorded it. Oh well, the S-37's sure did go down quick.


----------



## Astrozombie

Such a shame they didn't bother to bring that game to the platform it started on, or the PC where i could at least play it. What am i playing?
   
  PS3: GRID(Awesome even if i don't have a wheel), Dead Space (kinda meh)
   
   
  PC: The Witcher(Chapter 5 but i don't want to finish it since i wait for prices to drop and it will be a while before i get part 2), FSX
   
  Haven't Played in forever: Skate, Crysis, COH, BIA:HH, Indigo Prophecy, Hawx
   
  I want MLB The Show to check out Franchise mode and need to borrow a PS2 to finally play Okami.  I got LBP and Infamous for free from that PSN outage but haven't checked them out, really dug the Limbo demo and for $15 i'll get it some day but i have a bunch of games to finish. It's easy to want something new but then you never finish what you already have, like i have 10 unfinished books


----------



## nikp

Hitman: Blood money 8/10
   
  It's a badass game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the challenge is not involving the innocents in the missions.


----------



## PleasantNoise

Playing Legend of Zelda, Orcarina of time
 through project 64 emulator
 my brother has it all set up, with different rendering, looks so much better than what it used to look on N64.
 I've played through it many times, but haven't played in a while, great rediscovering the game
 easy 9/10
 pity the game is actually too easy for the most part.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Dead Island.  Not bad.  I think it would help if I had a mic to hear the people I'm playing with.  I say an 8/10.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ... (Jun 19, 2020)

...


----------



## crapmonster

Quote: 





dreaming of a better ... said:


> Hard Reset - 7.5/10


 


  Just played the demo on Steam last night for this.  Was enjoyable but seemed a bit too arcadey for my tastes.


----------



## TheVertigoIndex

Warhawk (PS1) - 8.5/10


----------



## matthewh133

Dead Island, nearly finished. I'd give it an 8.5/10 so far, not many games can keep me interested in single player.


----------



## Gamerphile

nikp said:


> Hitman: Blood money 8/10
> 
> It's a badass game.
> 
> ...




Jup - bleeding the awesome musical direction and technology with real professional choirs really does it on top for me. Also IO is danish and the typically simple design feel really is there - several missions including musicians playing or singing is like added sprinkle.


----------



## Gamerphile

Deus Ex : Human Revolution:
9/10
Really nice. More or less what I thought and a little like all modern game in genre like Mass effect 2 etc. that they have soo high standards with content they clearly can't make enough of it so they ether cut some out as in this case or have to leave poor stuff. Fortunately the latter is largely not an issue in this case.
If you liked the first or the first few Thief etc. you are back home but with 2011 additions and subtractions.


----------



## midoo1990

world of warcraft 8.5/10
  portal2 10/10
  black ops10/10


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





midoo1990 said:


> world of warcraft 8.5/10
> portal2 10/10
> black ops10/10


 

 I find the first modern warfare the best! The missions keeps getting worse and worse in the sequel. Good ol' times.


----------



## drez

I'd probably give Black Ops an 8/10, single player not as cinematic as MW2 and multiplayer not polished at all.  
  Even better I'd rather play the original MW for online play, or BC2.


----------



## MorbidToaster

6/10 for me on Black Ops. I think I was a little harsher when I was actually playing it and posted here. I didn't really like it at all. I like the way the story was told, but not the story. I loved the customization, but hated everything else about the multiplayer.
   
  Guns all felt the same and most were beaten by their top tier counterparts (which means everyone used the same guns), and the maps were horrid. I've given up on anyone but IW doing COD. So basically I've given up on COD. I've always been a bigger Battlefield fan anyway. BF 2 and 1942 are still some of my best online memories.
   
  --
   
  As for what I've been playing...
   
*Magika (PC) - 6/10 alone, 9/10 with friends. *
   
  This is the only game I haven't had near as much fun with on my own. Borderlands I loved alone and co-op, same with L4D...but Magicka NEEDS more people to be fun. It's hilarious and just a good time. Anyone that didn't buy it on the Steam sale yesterday missed out.
   
*Magic the Gathering: Duels of the Planeswalkers - 8/10*

 I'll start off by saying I've been a Magic fan for years. If you don't like the card game then this won't change your mind. As a long time fan I think this game is really fun (especially with someone you  know online either co-op, or vs), but the AI could use a little work. It's very obvious to me that the shuffle system they use isn't random enough. I played 8 rounds the other day and didn't get 1 of 2 cards I should get regularly. 4 of each in my deck and I don't see a single one for 8 rounds? Come on. I thought it was bad luck at first, but when the AI opponent gets all his Legendary cards, and I can't even get my commons there's an unfair advantage. Regardless, it's fun and there's lots to unlock. The only thing it's missing is a full deck creature. As of now it's only customization of pre-set decks.
  Quote: 





drez said:


> I'd probably give Black Ops an 8/10, single player not as cinematic as MW2 and multiplayer not polished at all.
> Even better I'd rather play the original MW for online play, or BC2.


----------



## Byakushiki

Loved Wolfenstein, then I found this little pic...I think it's hilarious.


----------



## Stitch

Still thinking to get DX-HR but im still busy with Rift and i dont want to spend even MORE time gaming. Rift can be quite time consuming. Level 45 now, shouldn't be long before 50 and then the fun starts.
  Portal 1; 9.5/10. Stopped playing abit at one of tha last lvl's. Have to say afterwards, last 2 levels are the most hilarious when you try to escape from Aperture. The returning comments on the cake are awesome


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Gears of War3  9/10  Just my opinion.  I enjoyed all the Gears.


----------



## Raizor

Dead Island cooperative campaign. 8/10. I'd give it an 8.5 if I didn't run into random bugs more often than I'd like. Never played it single player.


----------



## crapmonster

Got Alpha Protocol for a whopping 2 bucks on a Steam sale today.  Sadly from the little I've played, I can see why it got such terrible reception.  Hard to give it a confident rating so far given I haven't gotten too far in.  Things that bug me already, shooting relies way too much on RPG mechanics/skills then I would like.  Emptying bullets into an enemy literally point blank will always miss unless you wait til the reticule actually shrinks/goes red.  Stealth mechanics seem like a less polished MGS or Deus Ex.  Animations and graphics all around seem a bit funky for a full retail game that came out just under a year ago.  Alll that said, it does still intrigue me and can't really complain for a measly two dollars. 6.8/10


----------



## Seanallen

Operation Flashpoint: Red River
  7/10
  Great co-op as long as you communicate
  Huge map
  Realistic engagements unlike the action movie fights in CoD
  Great Tactical experiance
  but  despite the huge map, you cannot freely travel it, and that makes a huge difference


----------



## MorbidToaster

Give Red Orchestra or ArmA a shot if you like hyper-realistic shooters. They're amazing games.
  
  Quote: 





seanallen said:


> Operation Flashpoint: Red River
> 7/10
> Great co-op as long as you communicate
> Huge map
> ...


----------



## Sylverant

Been playing League of Legends lately. A lot of fun.
   
  Its basically a giant click-based real time mini game where "champions" fight each other to take over the enemy's base. Players level in each game and get to choose/level up there abilities -which resets after each game. Then there's account based summoner levels that unlock runes that can be bought and put on champions before matches.
   
  This is great as it doesn't require hours and hours of playtime just to reach a point where you either really suck or are okay/really good like in MMO's.
  I usually don't have the option to play online games at all as my family is always bothering me over something (and looks down on online gaming), so its been really easy to "secretly" play this game, and I can take brakes after each 30-40 minute game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Its also free to play and gets around 25-30 fps on your average 15 inch laptop, so its nice during common break


----------



## MorbidToaster

LoL is a lot of fun. Did you not play DotA? Still one of the best formulas for a game ever. 
   
  Interactive Tower Defense.
   
  So excited for DotA II. Valve is going to blow it out of the water with that one.
  Quote: 





sylverant said:


> Been playing League of Legends lately. A lot of fun.
> 
> Its basically a giant click-based real time mini game where "champions" fight each other to take over the enemy's base. Players level in each game and get to choose/level up there abilities -which resets after each game. Then there's account based summoner levels that unlock runes that can be bought and put on champions before matches.
> 
> ...


----------



## drez

Dota has way too much e-peen pulling to be fun and I find most games end in ragequits/whingeing/having to babysit.  Used to like it but not anymore.
   
  I give it 9/10 e-peens.


----------



## MorbidToaster

drez said:


> Dota has way too much e-peen pulling to be fun and I find most games end in ragequits/whingeing/having to babysit.  Used to like it but not anymore.
> 
> I give it 9/10 e-peens.




The communit IS terrible. Like...awful. But I still love the games. They're so fun when you get a good team.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> The communit IS terrible. Like...awful. But I still love the games. They're so fun when you get a good team.


 


  yeah true - if its two full teams of your mates it can be great fun.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Castle Crashers... 10/10 FUN!!!  My wife and I play it!


----------



## MorbidToaster

I did quite a bit of that. 2 full teams of friends. But I have no problem with a team of jerks on the other side as long as one team is my friends. It's hilarious to just wreck a team that thinks they're superior to you in every way.
   
  Quote: 





drez said:


> yeah true - if its two full teams of your mates it can be great fun.


 

  
  Great game. One of the few I can get 'non-gamers' to play with me. Check out the Scott Pilgrim game as well. Another fun beat 'em up.


  Quote: 





hawaiiancerveza said:


> Castle Crashers... 10/10 FUN!!!  My wife and I play it!


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





byakushiki said:


> Ace Combat 4, the first PS2 Ace Combat.
> Graphics are what you'd expect from a 9 year old game, though probably better than some games out there today. Gameplay is mainly the campaign, but sure does things for your ego. You start out slowly, as a little-known pilot fighting a losing war. Slowly, the game strokes and feeds your ego, building you up to take down bigger and bigger game, from the legendary Yellow Squadron, to a superweapon known as Stonehenge. Voice acting is done quite well, drawing you further into the strangereal world of the game, which takes place in Usea and Erusia. As with all Ace Combat games, there is always a prerequisite canyon mission and an end-game tunnel flight. Shame it's not well known though, it's a great game at only 3 bucks. If you have an X360, I'd suggest Ace Combat 6 as well, it's basically a rehashed version of this game except on a larger scale, done fairly well. You'll have to be lucky to find a lobby online though, that's my only complaint.
> 
> "Mobius One, engage."
> ...


 


 Not the only one. My first was Ace of Combat 6 on the Xbox 360. I am coming from the sim side but that is really arcade done right. I tried the new demo as well but I am not the biggest fan of QTE and the chopper segment felt like a disaster. Much preferr the apache air assault modelling to this. Would like to see the chopper segments to be very limited in scope. I do love chopper simulations otherwise as in the more aracedy EECH and later DCS: Black shark or just fooling around in flight simulator series 
   
  I was a bit depressed over the visuals that hasn´t been enhanced whatsoever since hte last game. It´s an arcade game so it has to impress on a lighter scale. Still it had much more heart then the less then mediocre H.A.W.X series. The combat felt more hectic and automatic then the more fluid action it had previously. Flying around roof tops when you know you are immortal in the hunt mode doesn´t make it feel more scary quite the opposite. Free not to use it but I suppose the mission and combat is built around using it.
   
  I will certainly get it though. It´s not like there is any competition out there anyway in this genre... Hope they stay as ridiculous as before regarding story. No booring realism thank you


----------



## Ruckus10

Can't wait for bfbc3


----------



## BobSaysHi

Does anyone else buy/play pretty much exclusively indie games? Games from large companies don't have the same appeal to me (small studios are different though. Like Shadow of the Colossus.)
   
  I beat Bastion in one sitting yesterday. I really, really enjoyed it. My favorite thing about the game was how they handled the difficulty modifiers. You go to the shrine and provoke different deities and they cause the opponents to have additional attributes, and it gives you an XP bonus. Up until the difficulty got ramped up, I only moderately enjoyed the game, but afterwards I had a blast. Hell, I'm planning to play though it again on the new game+ difficulty. The art and story-telling were incredible too.
   
  9/10
   
   


Spoiler: ending%20spoiler



Plus the final choice really affected me. I sat there debating what to do for about 5 minutes.


----------



## oqvist

shadows of the colossus is not indie... It´s an old PS 2 title getting a HD makeover. I am not that into indie. The quality is not there for the genre I like the most. adventure/rpg or simulations.


----------



## deadlylover

Quote: 





bobsayshi said:


> I beat Bastion in one sitting yesterday. I really, really enjoyed it. My favorite thing about the game was how they handled the difficulty modifiers. You go to the shrine and provoke different deities and they cause the opponents to have additional attributes, and it gives you an XP bonus. Up until the difficulty got ramped up, I only moderately enjoyed the game, but afterwards I had a blast. Hell, I'm planning to play though it again on the new game+ difficulty. The art and story-telling were incredible too.


 
   
  I really really liked the voice acting/commentary in that game.


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Fallout New Vegas
   
  8/10 fun but the same as Fallout 3
   
   
  Looking forward to
   
  Skyrim
  Battlefield 3
   
  Don't give a damn about call of duty anymore as every game is the same with new maps.


----------



## MorbidToaster

You mean Battlefield 3? I'd be so upset if it were another Bad Company. It would mean development wasn't being led on PC...and that's bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





ruckus10 said:


> Can't wait for bfbc3


 


  Couldn't get into Fallout 3 or NV like I did Morrowind and Oblivion. Might be my nostalgia for the old Fallout playstyle.
   
  Also...Looking forward to:
  Battlefield 3 (GOTY)
  Dark Souls
  Rage (Maybe)


  Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> Fallout New Vegas
> 
> 8/10 fun but the same as Fallout 3
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

Limbo - 8/10
  EDGE - 7.5/10
  Virtua Tennis - 7/10


----------



## Gangler

FIFA 12 
   
  Just got a copy its last years game, polished with the new tactical defence system that completely changes how you play the game. Best soccer sim to date 
   
  9.6/10 
   
  Warhammer 40k Space Marine 
   
  Some of the most satisfying kills You'll ever pull off in a game, If your into blood and gore that is. This game consistently makes you fell like a BAD ASS. 
  Downside, super repetitive. 
   
  7/10 
   
  Cant Wait For 
   
  Arkham City (I <3 Batman) 
  NBA 2k12 
  Forza 4 
  SKYRIM :0


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Anyone else downloading the beta for battlefield 3?


----------



## Permagrin

bcasey25raptor said:


> Anyone else downloading the beta for battlefield 3?




I am now, thanks for posting!


----------



## NoKTurNal

Bad Company 2
Great Game, requires teamwork 
If you like to sniper you would love this game

If you like a rushing game this isnt a game for you
More tactical than rush


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Playing the beta for battlefield 3 and the graphics are amazing.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

I am but I had to leave for school... I don't et home for another few hours...grrr.  I wanna play.
  
  Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> Anyone else downloading the beta for battlefield 3?


----------



## bcasey25raptor

Quote: 





hawaiiancerveza said:


> I am but I had to leave for school... I don't et home for another few hours...grrr.  I wanna play.


 


  I will just warn you there is an unbearable amount of glitches.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Go figure, its the beta and they'll need to work out the bugs.  I just hope its all done by the time of the release of the game.  Halo beta was like that too.  I think it made it a little more fun depending how serious a player is taking the game at the moment.  I'll just look at it as a fun experience and enjoy it while it lasts.  
  
  Quote: 





bcasey25raptor said:


> I will just warn you there is an unbearable amount of glitches.


----------



## Permagrin

hawaiiancerveza said:


> Go figure, its the beta and they'll need to work out the bugs.  I just hope its all done by the time of the release of the game.  Halo beta was like that too.  I think it made it a little more fun depending how serious a player is taking the game at the moment.  I'll just look at it as a fun experience and enjoy it while it lasts.




I was reading and supposedly the beta is an older build and a lot of the bugs have been fixed already. 26 days to go...


----------



## faideelah

Gears of War 8.5/10
   
  While it is good, I don't see myself falling in love with it, no idea why. I think I prefer something similar to God Of War more than an FPS RPG. Any game recommendations for XBox? I just got my Xbox last week, so I haven't played much yet.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

hmmm older build.  So is this not the newer version they said they were going to make? or an older version of the newer version they have been working on?...lol
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> I was reading and supposedly the beta is an older build and a lot of the bugs have been fixed already. 26 days to go...


----------



## MorbidToaster

*Warhammer 40k: Space Marine* - Melee like god of war, guns like Gears of War. Tons of fun, and the multiplayer is so hectic and great. 
   
*Darksiders *- Very similar to God of War but I enjoyed it quite a bit more. I'm not a GoW fan, but enjoy its style (hack n flashy puzzle stuff). Darksiders has a graphics style I like, and the story is better. (IMO)
   
*Star Wars: Force Unleashed *- God of War...but Star Wars like...
   

  
  Quote: 





faideelah said:


> Gears of War 8.5/10
> 
> While it is good, I don't see myself falling in love with it, no idea why. I think I prefer something similar to God Of War more than an FPS RPG. Any game recommendations for XBox? I just got my Xbox last week, so I haven't played much yet.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Darksiders is awesome!  I can't wait for the second game to come out!  
  
  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> *Darksiders *- Very similar to God of War but I enjoyed it quite a bit more. I'm not a GoW fan, but enjoy its style (hack n flashy puzzle stuff). Darksiders has a graphics style I like, and the story is better. (IMO)


----------



## Permagrin

hawaiiancerveza said:


> Darksiders is awesome!  I can't wait for the second game to come out!




Indeed, such an awesome game!

As far as the BF3 demo goes, I read that the main reason for releasing a beta, and an open one at that, is load testing. I intend to assist DICE with that all weekend. 

Also, gotta finish WH:SM and do some MP, been slacking.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Im enjoying the Beta.  But there are a lot of bugs.  People can stick their bodies half way some times all the way into solid items..lol but I'm really enjoying the beta so far.  The full game should be intense!
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Indeed, such an awesome game!
> As far as the BF3 demo goes, I read that the main reason for releasing a beta, and an open one at that, is load testing. I intend to assist DICE with that all weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fabio-fi

Anyone playing Rage? (from bethesda and Id software)


----------



## crapmonster

I was planning on getting it but I've heard that its glitchy to the point of being unplayable on ATI cards.


----------



## fabio-fi

Edit: double post.


----------



## faideelah

ATI released new drivers which fixed all the glitches for me.
  
  Quote: 





crapmonster said:


> I was planning on getting it but I've heard that its glitchy to the point of being unplayable on ATI cards.


----------



## dirkpitt45

Played Rage for about 30 minutes and was bored the entire time. Though the 40 minutes of tinkering with drivers and settings prior, and the constant screen tearing and texture popping  didn't make it that enjoyable to begin with.


----------



## arnesto

Bought Dark Souls for the PS3 this week. I played for 3 nights and I am stuck on the second boss monster.
   
  It is so frustrating hard, I want to burn the CD disc in the backyard.


----------



## Dzjudz

From the last Humble Bundle (awesome initiative by the way!):

*SpaceChem*: quickly becoming one of the best puzzle games I've ever played. It is intelligent, very varied and perfectly executed. Puzzle solutions are open-ended, but online statistics (no leaderboards) make you want to push for the perfect solution. *9/10* at least.

*Trine*: platformer with an interesting concept: switch between three characters at any time. Each has unique abilities and you can use each one to solve challenges differently. Use the mage to conjure a box over an enemy to drop it on its head; use the warrior to charge in and bash its face in; use the thief to shoot your grappling hook above the enemy and swing over it, or just shoot it with your arrows. I'm having a lot of fun switching between strategies. *8.5/10*.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I got RAGE for free but haven't installed it yet because I've been so busy playing Dark Souls.
   
  @arnesto
  Dark Souls is an amazing game. Heading to a new area tonight in fact. Just hit character level 40 and took about 4 bosses yesterday. I was on a roll. 
   
  Not trying to show off, but you'll get it if you keep trying. Now...second boss? The big guy on the bridge? If so, here's how to fight him. 
   
  1: Enter the area and immediately turn to you right. Go up the ladder and kill the crossbow guys. 
  2: Go down the ladder and walk just far enough to spawn the boss.
  3: As soon as you see him run back and up the ladder.
  4: Go to the edge of the tower and you should see the boss below you.
  5: Run off and weapon in hand and hit attack while falling. You will hit him for ~1/5th of his health. *(Don't wait too long or he'll jump up and wreck you)*
  6: After dropping at his feet, run past him and wait for him to come at you again. (About halfway down the bridge should do. *DO NOT try and smack his feet.*)
  7: Repeat step 4 & 5 until dead. 
  8: Enjoy your victory and then move on to your next hell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (EDIT: Depending on which class you are playing some bosses in the next area will be very annoying. There's quite a few mini bosses including: A War Pig, A Black Knight, A Tower Shield Knight, and the actual boss of the area...Bell Gargoyles on top of the church. If you need any help just ask. Don't get discouraged, it's an amazing game once you get your rhythm down.) 
   
  @Dzjudz
  I loved Trine and was recently playing through it again. It's absolutely beautiful and the humor is really clever and subtle. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Audio-Omega

_Ace Combat: Assault Horizon_
   
  This game is different from the previous versions.  The missions are longer however the briefings don't state what players are up against so it's impossible to choose the right weapons for each mission.  Players get to fly planes to operating guns on Hercules to flying an Apache.  The disappointing part is the story line, there just isn't one with respect to the past versions, it's not cinematic at all.  
   
  Initial score is 7/10 because of its very action oriented.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> _Ace Combat: Assault Horizon_
> 
> This game is different from the previous versions.  The missions are longer however the briefings don't state what players are up against so it's impossible to choose the right weapons for each mission.  Players get to fly planes to operating guns on Hercules to flying an Apache.  The disappointing part is the story line, there just isn't one with respect to the past versions, it's not cinematic at all.
> 
> Initial score is 7/10 because of its very action oriented.


 

 That´s to bad. I loved the corny story telling of the predecessor as much as I hated Pearl Harbor for the very same reason .
   
  I suppose the action is still better then H.A.W.X which was so dry and stiff I couldn´t get into it at all.


----------



## arnesto

MorbidToaster, thanks for the tip. I tried climbing up the ladder and all that, but I am just not doing it successfully.
   
  On Demon Souls, you could just summon another player before the boss battle to have them help you.
   
  Well anyways, I have Battlefield 3 on pre-order and I should be getting that game in a week or two.
   
  I listed Dark Souls on ebay and I will use that money to get a different game.


----------



## RexAeterna

i haven't been playing much games lately. only games i been playing is my music/rhythm gmes like flashflash revolution online and stepmania. the new stepmania layout seems weird to me and seems the software timing is off on songs rhythm patterns and just seem so offbeat to me.


----------



## crapmonster

November is going to be a insane.  Skyrim, Saints Row 3, Assassin's Creed, and Call of Duty all coming out pretty much within a week of each other.

 Minecraft officially drops out of beta then too although I don't expect any huge changes.  If 1.8 and 1.9 prerelease though are any indicator, there should definitely be some interesting surprise additions.


----------



## FlyBPR

I'm loving Forza 4 so far....


----------



## MorbidToaster

Sorry you couldn't get into it. You kind of have to be a masochist to enjoy those games. I love them, and love pain. 
   
  The multiplayer is slightly broken as of now in that you can't play with friends easily yet. Hoping it gets patched SOON. 
  
  Quote: 





arnesto said:


> MorbidToaster, thanks for the tip. I tried climbing up the ladder and all that, but I am just not doing it successfully.
> 
> On Demon Souls, you could just summon another player before the boss battle to have them help you.
> 
> ...


 


  It's probably the step patterns you're using. Not everyone makes quality steps and a lot of them are just off and can't be fixed. 
   
  Also, you should check out DJ Max on PC. Probably my favorite rhythm series outside of ITG.
  
  Quote: 





rexaeterna said:


> i haven't been playing much games lately. only games i been playing is my music/rhythm gmes like flashflash revolution online and stepmania. the new stepmania layout seems weird to me and seems the software timing is off on songs rhythm patterns and just seem so offbeat to me.


----------



## RexAeterna

i heard of DJ max. looks cool. ITG is probably my favorite as well over DDR. i use to play it for hours at the arcades. i'll be at the bowling ally from opening to close sometimes playing it none stop. i haven't played on the pad for couple years now so i don't how good i do anymore. i also felt from memory ITG had better rhythm matching on the steps compared to DDR. going from ITG to DDR felt odd at first. i also like keyboard mania and beatmania.


----------



## MorbidToaster

ITG has longer (and better, IMO) music than DDR. More for your money. It was also harder (if you wanted it to be) because of pure increased difficulty cap (12 steps, etc) and the inclusion of triple and quad steps (hand jive). 
   
  There were a few places in town that did 'pay once play as much as you wanted' and I used to go with friends and literally play from open to close only stopping when we couldn't stand up (and going back to playing after a short drink and break). We'd start the day off with 5s and 6s, then move to 8s and 9s, then at our peak 10s and 11s, then wind out way back down as we got tired. We also had more songs on USB keys so it made it even better.
   
  ...I miss ITG. I should spend my next 3 grand on cab instead of headphones. lol
   
  DJ Max is amazing. It's _tough_, and the music is excellent. My favorite thing about it is the unlockables. You literally have to play for hundreds of hours to unlock everything, and it hasn't gotten old for me yet. Same vein as Beatmania.
   
  EDIT: There's an area theatre that has a DDR Extreme 2 cab I occasionally tear up...but it's just not ITG. The local arcade has a cab with 3000+ songs and raised song caps (4 instead of 3)...sadly I don't get to go often as it's expensive and far away.


----------



## RexAeterna

i agree ITG does have better tracks and reason i liked it too cause it was harder. i always wanted to buy an arcade cab but closest i got was the Cobalt flux pad i use to own. i kinda broke it in my old place over couple years ago. would buy new pad but new place floors are so shaky since it's an ancient house and i haven't had time to go to the arcades lately so i just been playing flash flash revolution lately.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Quote:


oqvist said:


> That´s to bad. I loved the corny story telling of the predecessor as much as I hated Pearl Harbor for the very same reason .
> 
> I suppose the action is still better then H.A.W.X which was so dry and stiff I couldn´t get into it at all.


 
   
  The gameplay and graphic are good but the story is weak, there is no introduction or prologue in the beginning to set a stage for players.  The main character sounds like that Colonel from Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## oqvist

No alien ships or such crazy stuff either. Like flying into a 1 km long gun and such fun things?


----------



## MorbidToaster

I'm still frequently playing this game...Still one of my favorite games of the year...and it's getting free content. 10/10 now.


----------



## Audio-Omega

_Ace Combat: Assault Horizon_ - 7/10
   
  The last boss is an air-to-air fight, it's similar to the other air fights, nothing spectacular, and no crazy stuff.  There is only one mission flying B-2, I wish there was more.  It's a different Ace Combat game with a weak plot but the variety of missions is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Gangler

Anyone else playing Arkham CIty? only an hour or so in so far amazing!!!


----------



## crapmonster

Been playing a bit of Orcs Must Die.  Fun little tower defense game.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

PES 2012 - 9/10


----------



## Stitch

space marine looks nice! Might give it a try..
   
  edit; Downloading demo 
  edit2; Demo was good fun, might even get the game. Hacking and shooting basicly everything that moves, reminds of zombie shooters


----------



## Planar_head

Limbo 9/10

Awesome gameplay, strange story. Awesome artwork as well. This is a great game if you like to read into things.


----------



## fabio-fi

Quote: 





crapmonster said:


> I was planning on getting it but I've heard that its glitchy to the point of being unplayable on ATI cards.


 


  From what i know you need to have the latest drivers, in order to play it without a problem. I also own ATI cards.  
   
  I will try it this week..been busy.


----------



## Byakushiki

Was just messing around a while ago on the ages old StarCraft (original). Was messing around with a friend, and he rage quit. Why? 5-6 minutes into the game, I rushed him with 20 SCV's and a few marines. Never had a chance there. Of course I don't seriously play the game though.





  StarCraft is definitely a keeper at $10-20 though, so much fun can be had out of it.
  Easily 10/10.


----------



## AllsWell

Currently playing "Dark Souls" , I'd give it a, hmmm......  8/10.
   
  ( Gonna devote christmas holiday to battlefield 3 and skyrim! )


----------



## crapmonster

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> From what i know you need to have the latest drivers, in order to play it without a problem. I also own ATI cards.
> 
> I will try it this week..been busy.


 


  Apparently it should be fixed but from what I've seen on playthrough vids on youtube and general reviewer consensus I have little interest in picking this up at this point.  Im sure Ill get it eventually but I'll probably wait til price drops or Steam puts in on sale.


----------



## Dzjudz

From the new *Humble Bundle*:

- *Voxatron*: Alright voxel-based (square pixel, or just blocks) shooter. Shooting gets a bit difficult in tight spots because you have to point your gun by walking in a direction and you can't change shooting direction while shooting and walking (each time you want to change the direction of your shots you have to stop shooting and walk in the new direction). Finished it in about 30 minutes? *4/10*, wouldn't have bothered if not in the bundle.

- *Blocks that Matter*: 2d side-scrolling puzzle game where you collect certain blocks by drilling them, and use them to create tetrominos to solve puzzles. There are several tricks and obstacles, and the game is pretty difficult. *7.5/10*.

Haven't played *The Binding of Isaac* yet, but it doesn't look appealing to me at all from its trailer (same shooting principle as Voxatron?).


----------



## MorbidToaster

Still playing Dark Souls. I've had to break for awhile because I've been slammed at work lately, but it's 9/10 for me and my only complaint is that every now and then a death feels cheap.
  
  Quote: 





allswell said:


> Currently playing "Dark Souls" , I'd give it a, hmmm......  8/10.
> 
> ( Gonna devote christmas holiday to battlefield 3 and skyrim! )


 

 Pft. That's how you play Terran. In SC 2? Just build any infantry unit and tons of medevacs. Done.
  
  Quote: 





byakushiki said:


> Was just messing around a while ago on the ages old StarCraft (original). Was messing around with a friend, and he rage quit. Why? 5-6 minutes into the game, I rushed him with 20 SCV's and a few marines. Never had a chance there. Of course I don't seriously play the game though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirosia

Kirby's Return to Dreamland - It's old-school kirby, good and bad. Nothing particularly evolutionary or innovative (like the DS titles), Mario Bros and Donkey Kong Country Returns are better 2D platformers.
   
  Batman Arkham City - It's the first game redux, but with a lot more spider-manning. Not recommended if you didn't absolutely love Arkham Asylum.
   
  Dark Souls (offline singleplayer) - Fun, addictive, yet sadly relies heavily too much on luck at times. Level grinding sucks.


----------



## Stitch

Just got to chapter 2 in Space Marine
  Jolly good fun  Blazing through hordes of orks with a sword and gun. Bit tough at times and the pace is high enough to need a break every now and then.
   
*So far 8/10*


----------



## MorbidToaster

It only gets better. The jump pack stages are ridiculous fun. 
  
  Quote: 





stitch said:


> Just got to chapter 2 in Space Marine
> Jolly good fun  Blazing through hordes of orks with a sword and gun. Bit tough at times and the pace is high enough to need a break every now and then.
> 
> *So far 8/10*


----------



## Blisse

I remember there was a Steam game or a game that was on Steam where you floated on jetpacks and shot at the other team in space environments. Does anyone remember what that was called? It was an easy 8/10 during the demo I tried, but it's probably totally dead now...


----------



## Permagrin

Battlefield 3 (multiplayer): 9/10

Could be better but it's definitely got that traditional Battlefield experience.


----------



## Planar_head

blisse said:


> I remember there was a Steam game or a game that was on Steam where you floated on jetpacks and shot at the other team in space environments. Does anyone remember what that was called? It was an easy 8/10 during the demo I tried, but it's probably totally dead now...




Shattered Horizon is probably what you're thinking of.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Battlefield 3 (multiplayer): 9/10
> Could be better but it's definitely got that traditional Battlefield experience.


 


  +/- duck spamming and epic 'nade spam volleys? 
   
  EDIT: almost forgot dolphin dive and the old prone-roll.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well at least with new games ppl don't know the really lame  places to exploit terrain.


----------



## Permagrin

no dolphin diving, nade spam is minimal compared to RPG/anti-tank rocket users who seemingly use them only as anti-personnel weapons


----------



## Odinsreaver

The last few games I played were S.T.A.L.K.E.R - Shadow of Chernobyl, with a few mods.
  That and Commandos 2.
   
  On the verge of getting a new computer, that and I have no time right now to play video games.
   
  Check out S.T.A.L.K.E.R, it's an old school FPS with RPG elements in a sense, and there's quite a few interesting mods for that game. Keeps you on your toes, and it makes the game a hell of a lot more fun.


----------



## SurfWax

FIFA 12 [PS3] - I freaking love it. Best FIFA I've played. It amazes me sometimes at some of the new realism thats in the game. I give it full marks. *I play offline 95% of the time, and rarely anything other than a straight match

 Most favorite moment yet: I decided to play against the team I always use, Roma v Roma

 Opposing team has a direct FK outside my box, Totti is the shooter. I position the first player who I control after pressing the switch and stand him on the goal line. Totti shoots over my wall with a very nice curve, my goalie dives, you can tell he's going to be short, but the player I put on the goal line jumps on his own and blocks the incoming goal with his chest before a huge melee broke out and finally a goal kick. The player who blocked the FK was Totti! Totti blocking Totti, amazing lol - sorry for the long story


----------



## MuppetFace

Batman: Arkham City - 5/5
   
  The developers managed to top their previous effort. This game is so polished, well presented, well paced, and simply FUN it's ridiculous. Combat feels smooth and  manages a nice balance between Batman doing cool, over-the-top stuff and allowing the player to retain enough control. The whole thing has an authentic graphic novel feel to it;  It's authentic Batman, and the developer's love for the source material is obvious. Even if you know nothing about it though, it's still worth playing as it's just good story telling, plain and simple.
   
  Deus Ex: Human Revolution - 5/5
  Took a while to get into it, but now that I am, I'm really enjoying it. But then I've always had a soft spot for games that emphasize decision making. Add to that a cyberpunk atmosphere, a developing infatuation with Malik the pilot, and a soundtrack that reminds me of the first Mass Effect... and I'm hooked.
   
   
  I've also gone back and picked up Dragon Age 2 again. It's honestly not a bad game at all, and I feel a lot of the complaints that flooded in at its release were exaggerated by people who were resentful over having their expectations disappointed. Yes, it was rushed. Yes, a lot of the environments are recycled. Yes, there are bugs; while the majority of them are minor annoyances, it's sad to see such a lack of polish in a BioWare game. Overall though, it's a fun action RPG and a bold experiment that retains enough of the social and emotional elements I enjoyed from the first game, while offering a unique approach to game presentation and storytelling. The party members are all generally interesting and likable. It's also one of the few games where I actually like the female version of the default main character, too.
   
  I think the biggest problem with Dragon Age 2 is its name. Had it been marketed as an off-shoot from the main series, rather than a full blown sequel, then I think more people would have been receptive to it. As soon as I stopped comparing it to the first game and started looking at it on its own merits, I started to enjoy myself quite a bit.


----------



## crapmonster

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> I've also gone back and picked up Dragon Age 2 again. It's honestly not a bad game at all, and I feel a lot of the complaints that flooded in at its release were exaggerated by people who were resentful over having their expectations disappointed. Yes, it was rushed. Yes, a lot of the environments are recycled. Yes, there are bugs; while the majority of them are minor annoyances, it's sad to see such a lack of polish in a BioWare game. Overall though, it's a fun action RPG and a bold experiment that retains enough of the social and emotional elements I enjoyed from the first game, while offering a unique approach to game presentation and storytelling. The party members are all generally interesting and likable. It's also one of the few games where I actually like the female version of the default main character, too.
> 
> I think the biggest problem with Dragon Age 2 is its name. Had it been marketed as an off-shoot from the main series, rather than a full blown sequel, then I think more people would have been receptive to it. As soon as I stopped comparing it to the first game and started looking at it on its own merits, I started to enjoy myself quite a bit.


 

 I agree, it wasn't a bad game at all and most of the complaints were sort of misplaced.  I'm usually somewhat active over on social.bioware whenever a game of theirs is released and for DA2 the biggest general complaints were over how it was seemingly "diluted" in RPG mechanics over DAO.  I doubt many of the people making those complaints ever played true RPGs, rolled a D20 or have any idea what constitutes a good RPG experience.  DA2 while flawed definitely wasn't lacking in that department.  If anything, I found DA2 was much more accepting of role-playing then anything else at least as far as a linear videogame goes.  Unlike Mass Effect or even DAO for that matter, one really got the impression that player choice actually had large impacts on the conflict and narratives at hand.
   
  It definitely wasn't as polished as it could have been but aside from glitches and bugs, most were negligible.  The recycled dungeons didn't bother me, but then again I'm perfectly happy to play with a box of dungeon tiles or plain ol' graph paper for dungeon crawls...


----------



## tdockweiler

*Uncharted 3 (??/10)*
   
  First day....OK, but not too "Wowed" by it. A little slow at the start and I had some issues with the controls..yet Uncharted 2 was perfect in this area. Only played for a few hours on day one.
   
  Day two..extremely impressed by the game. Especially the scenes on the water. I won't give it away, but I've never seen such a thing done before in a game. Seriously felt like I was in a movie and couldn't wait to see what happened next.
  I died many, many times due to trying to guess where I was supposed to be going. Not out of me being bad at the game. In actual combat there were a couple tough areas where I died several times. One where I felt I was completely surrounded at all times. It was an area near lots of water and boats. Again, don't want to give anything away. At least I figured what I was doing wrong. BTW it seems it's a tad harder to aim in this than Uncharted 2. Not sure why.
   
  Uncharted 2 is one of my favorite games ever and this is holding up well. I must have played through Uncharted 2 about a dozen times. Even finished on Crushing (which isn't to bad). I'd say the difficulty of this one is about the same or slightly harder. Not by much.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





crapmonster said:


> I agree, it wasn't a bad game at all and most of the complaints were sort of misplaced.  I'm usually somewhat active over on social.bioware whenever a game of theirs is released and for DA2 the biggest general complaints were over how it was seemingly "diluted" in RPG mechanics over DAO.  I doubt many of the people making those complaints ever played true RPGs, rolled a D20 or have any idea what constitutes a good RPG experience.  DA2 while flawed definitely wasn't lacking in that department.  If anything, I found DA2 was much more accepting of role-playing then anything else at least as far as a linear videogame goes.  Unlike Mass Effect or even DAO for that matter, one really got the impression that player choice actually had large impacts on the conflict and narratives at hand.
> 
> It definitely wasn't as polished as it could have been but aside from glitches and bugs, most were negligible.  The recycled dungeons didn't bother me, but then again I'm perfectly happy to play with a box of dungeon tiles or plain ol' graph paper for dungeon crawls...


 

 Well, I for one felt that player choice really impacted Mass Effect... not necessarily within the context of the respective games themselves, but across one game to the next. Choosing to save the council vs. not saving them leading into the second game, for example. The relationship you cultivate as Shepard being another example. Or deciding to kill Wrex effecting your experience in Teuchanka in the second game. Or saving the Rachni. Etc. Etc. I'm particularly interested in seeing the ramifications decisions made all the way back from the first game carry over into the conclusive third chapter.
   
  I definitely like the tension that builds in Dragon Age 2. There's this sense that the world is on the verge of collapse, that society is about to erupt both in Kirkwall and at large. That takes talent to foster as a story teller. BioWare are master story tellers.
   
  That being said, the most frustrating bugs for me in DA2 were the ones that hindered relationships. For instance, I wanted to flirt with Merrill early on in the game, but there was a random glitch and whenever I flirted with her in the first act, the game would decide to not give me any friendship or rival points from that point onward. She would essentially be stuck in a neutral relationship. Of course, the way around this is to simply NOT flirt with her. But I wanted to, and so it was disappointing. I was fretting afterward over how being forced into a particular decision like that would impact my being able to further a relationship with her later in the game. Not a nice feeling.
   
  But yeah, aside from that, the other bugs were negligible. It's just a shame to think that BioWare rushed the game, most likely due to EA breathing down their necks.


----------



## Lunatique

I'm currently enjoying the hell out of Dead Island. All the complaints of bugs are true, but even considering the strange bugs, I'm still enjoying the hell out of it. It's one of the most intense games I've played in a long time (probably since Dead Space). The character facial animations are horrible (about as bad as Fallout 3), but if I try to ignore that, I find the game very engrossing. If they had actually spent more time animating the characters so we actually feel more connected to them emotionally, the game would be even more involving. But really, it's the gameplay that makes this game what it is. The moments when you are surrounded by zombies and your weapons are all worn down to the nub, and your health is low with no med-packs or food around--that's when the game really gets under your skin. The environments are varied and expansive, tons of weapons, mods, and the driving is much better than many other games with driving in it. What's funny is that it wasn't until I've played it for many hours did I suddenly realize how the entire system for weapons, quests, buying/selling, skill tree...etc is pretty much hardcore RPG. I bet a lot of people who don't play RPG wouldn't even realize they are playing more or less a RPG when they played Dead Island. The only thing missing is the branching dialogue system, otherwise it would be a RPG.
   
  Game developers really need to step up on character facial animation. With advances made by games such as L.A. Noire, or even the very old Half-Life 2, it's a mystery to me why we still have these these mannequin-like human characters with dead eyes and opening and closing their mouths like wooden puppets. I'm hoping in the very near future, such things would become more and more rare, but I'm not optimistic. If several years after Half-Life 2 we're still seeing these laughably bad character facial animations in AAA games, then maybe they'll continue to be part of games for at least another 10 years?


----------



## treal512

Team Fortress Classic - 10/10


----------



## joomongj

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Batman: Arkham City - 5/5
> 
> The developers managed to top their previous effort. This game is so polished, well presented, well paced, and simply FUN it's ridiculous. Combat feels smooth and  manages a nice balance between Batman doing cool, over-the-top stuff and allowing the player to retain enough control. The whole thing has an authentic graphic novel feel to it;  It's authentic Batman, and the developer's love for the source material is obvious. Even if you know nothing about it though, it's still worth playing as it's just good story telling, plain and simple.
> 
> ...


 


   
  Thoroughly enjoyed Arkham Asylum and definitely looking forward to City. I'm a pc gamer hence need to wait a bit more than console counterparts but for better graphics and a whopping 2560x1600 resolution on my Dell U3011, it should be well worth the wait. Deus Ex got good reviews and I have yet to finish it let alone I'm only 2 hours into the game.  Damn busy life.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Uncharted 3 - 9/10*
   
  Finished this in about 10 hours and even took my time. Liked most all of it. On "Normal" it often felt like Uncharted 2 on hard mode. The main thing that felt different is how the enemies seem to constantly try and surround you and throw more grenades (that you can now throw back at them!). I think there were 3 areas in that game that killed me about 5 times in a row. Basically this game is a must have. I'll play it again on Hard and then Crushing a few months from now. The most frustrating thing was all the cheap deaths from play control issues. Aiming seemed much harder than in Uncharted 2. Don't know why.
   
  Off to finish Portal 2 tonight. Not quite as good (or as difficult) as part 1. Hard to believe this game was $60. Worth $40 max.


----------



## Planar_head

Bastion - 9/10

It's hard to give this one a score yet, but I've played 4 hours into it. I like the gameplay elements, but I especially like the way the story is told. Quite strange, but very compelling.

EDIT: Holy crap, that's a good game.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I bought it on Steam too but have had 0 time to play it. Looking forward to it.
  
  Quote: 





planar_head said:


> Bastion - 9/10
> 
> It's hard to give this one a score yet, but I've played 4 hours into it. I like the gameplay elements, but I especially like the way the story is told. Quite strange, but very compelling.
> 
> EDIT: Holy crap, that's a good game.


----------



## PhoenixClaw

Team Fortress 2 - 10/10 
   
  ridiculously fun game. Every character is fun to play.
   
  Pokemon White - 10/10
   
  I am a Pokemon fanboy, and every Pokemon game since the gameboy advance days have always impressed me. I've spent at least a few thousand hours in total training and playing. Pokemon is the only reason I still have a DS (apart from emulators)


----------



## Eric_C

Dishwasher Samurai: Vampire Smile 8/10 (XBLA)
It's 400 Microsoft Points right now. Around 3-4 hours for a single playthru, but there are 2 characters to play as, and additional high-score modes. So, short but very adrenaline-filled fun, and at the current price no action fan should pass it up. 

Torchlight (Steam, on an older MacBook Pro) 7/10
Just got back into this since buying a new mouse. Not amazing but a decent enough timesink. And at least it's playable enough on Netbook mode. (just started a new character--Alchemist)


----------



## MorbidToaster

9/10 Torchlight for me. I loved that game and can't wait for the second one. Alchemist was my favorite by far. 
   
  Dishwasher Samurai is a fantastic game. It's tough enough to make you coming back for more.
  
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Dishwasher Samurai: Vampire Smile 8/10 (XBLA)
> It's 400 Microsoft Points right now. Around 3-4 hours for a single playthru, but there are 2 characters to play as, and additional high-score modes. So, short but very adrenaline-filled fun, and at the current price no action fan should pass it up.
> 
> Torchlight (Steam, on an older MacBook Pro) 7/10
> Just got back into this since buying a new mouse. Not amazing but a decent enough timesink. And at least it's playable enough on Netbook mode. *(just started a new character--Alchemist)*


----------



## Eric_C

^ Amen to that point Dishwasher. I don't mind dying in the game; it's kind of like a puzzle/action game, where I just have to figure out how to play my strategy out. 
   
  In Torchlight, I'm building a Lightning Alchemist, with max'd Lightning and Crit, and then I'll throw in the Golems to keep mobs off me. Does that sound like a good tactic?


----------



## PhoenixClaw

I enjoyed Torchlight when I played it. It was decent enough by itself but it became a lot more fun with the mods. I was an alchemist too.
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Torchlight (Steam, on an older MacBook Pro) 7/10
> Just got back into this since buying a new mouse. Not amazing but a decent enough timesink. And at least it's playable enough on Netbook mode. (just started a new character--Alchemist)


----------



## sharkz

Glad to see others enjoyed Torchlight too. I played the heck out of that game two years ago. I am really looking forward to the second one coming out soon. It was basically a 3D carbon copy of Diablo 2 with guns. What's not to like?


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





phoenixclaw said:


> Team Fortress 2 - 10/10
> 
> ridiculously fun game. Every character is fun to play.
> 
> ...


 

 Team Fortress 2 has ruined any fun out of playing other FPS games for me. There is just so much freedom and the entire game is so light hearted I just never get tired of it. It's by far my most favorite game ever released, and I love that Valve continuously keeps it interesting with new items and object and maps (I played way too much Scream Fortress over Halloween weekend!).


----------



## Eric_C

Quote:


morbidtoaster said:


> 9/10 Torchlight for me. I loved that game and can't wait for the second one. Alchemist was my favorite by far.
> 
> Dishwasher Samurai is a fantastic game. It's tough enough to make you coming back for more.


 
  Quote: 





phoenixclaw said:


> I enjoyed Torchlight when I played it. It was decent enough by itself but it became a lot more fun with the mods. I was an alchemist too.


 
   
  He's turning out quite well.
  With enough mouse button bindings and Lightning+Crit+Golem+Teleport alchemist build, I can literally clear rooms with one hand behind my back.
   


  Quote: 





sharkz said:


> Glad to see others enjoyed Torchlight too. I played the heck out of that game two years ago. I am really looking forward to the second one coming out soon. It was basically a 3D carbon copy of Diablo 2 with guns. What's not to like?


 


  Guns! You were a vanquisher too?


----------



## nikp

Battlefield Play4Free 8/10. A bit grainy but playable.


----------



## Raguvian

Anyone buying MW3?
   
  I will be downloading it tonight...!


----------



## EnOYiN

raguvian said:


> Anyone buying MW3?
> 
> I will be downloading it tonight...!




Not really sure yet. I'll wait for some real reviews before I decide. I don't really like supporting a company like Activision either.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I will not be buying it. The whole series has become one big pile of...stuff to me the last few games. I'll stick with BF 3 and TF 2.
  
  Quote: 





enoyin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Anyone buying MW3?


 

 Nope, I've seen it and it's nothing like BF3.


----------



## Raguvian

BF3 apparently has a terrible campaign, but great multiplayer... I'm conflicted between the two but I like the premise and gameplay of MW3 more.
   
  MorbidToaster, do you play TF2 a lot?


----------



## MorbidToaster

Haven't had much time lately but I'm a vet. as far as Team Fortress is concerned. 
   
  Just to chime in...I don't care about either campaign...Multiplayer is all that matters to me in a shooter like this. BF 2 did just fine without out, as did 1942. Not sure why they even made one, to be honest. Give me a few more maps and guns and scratch the campaign next time, DICE. 
  
  Quote: 





raguvian said:


> BF3 apparently has a terrible campaign, but great multiplayer... I'm conflicted between the two but I like the premise and gameplay of MW3 more.
> 
> *MorbidToaster, do you play TF2 a lot?*


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Haven't had much time lately but I'm a vet. as far as Team Fortress is concerned.
> 
> Just to chime in...I don't care about either campaign...Multiplayer is all that matters to me in a shooter like this. BF 2 did just fine without out, as did 1942. Not sure why they even made one, to be honest. Give me a few more maps and guns and scratch the campaign next time, DICE.


 

 I played BF2142 extensively in high school, and what I found wast hat the 64 player maps aren't that great, to be honest. I only played one or two maps as the other maps were so extensive that it was impossible trying to kill people and gameplay was either extremely slow or resulted to spawncamping.
   
  MW2, from what I've played on my friend's account, is much faster with smaller maps, which is what I prefer. Plus I haven't ever bought a COD game so I'd like to buy MW3. Although, and I know these don't compare, I'm also thinking about Skyrim, though I don't know if that game would be up my alley.
   
   
  Also, I play way too much TF2. I want to branch out a bit.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I'll probably be buying Skyrim. I haven't purchased BF 3 yet and won't for awhile...but I can guarantee I'll like it more than MW3. My favorite COD is still COD 2. Excellent game. 
  
  I wasn't too excited for Skyrim but I am now. Similar to how I was with Dark Souls. I just have so little time to play video games lately.
  Quote: 





raguvian said:


> I played BF2142 extensively in high school, and what I found wast hat the 64 player maps aren't that great, to be honest. I only played one or two maps as the other maps were so extensive that it was impossible trying to kill people and gameplay was either extremely slow or resulted to spawncamping.
> 
> MW2, from what I've played on my friend's account, is much faster with smaller maps, which is what I prefer. Plus I haven't ever bought a COD game so I'd like to buy MW3. Although, and I know these don't compare, I'm also thinking about Skyrim, though I don't know if that game would be up my alley.
> 
> ...


----------



## drez

Sounds like a good idea - the mouse input in BF3 is just totally broken with some NEW (wasn't there in BC2) bug that makes it totally unplayable.  I have no idea why there are so many ppl playing it - they all must either have just bought the game or are too nooby to mind the mouse bug.


----------



## MorbidToaster

One word: Consoles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





drez said:


> Sounds like a good idea - the mouse input in BF3 is just totally broken with some NEW (wasn't there in BC2) bug that makes it totally unplayable.  I have no idea why there are so many ppl playing it - they all must either have just bought the game or are *too nooby to mind the mouse bug.*


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I'll probably be buying Skyrim. I haven't purchased BF 3 yet and won't for awhile...but I can guarantee I'll like it more than MW3. My favorite COD is still COD 2. Excellent game.
> 
> I wasn't too excited for Skyrim but I am now. Similar to how I was with Dark Souls. I just have so little time to play video games lately.


 


  Well, I bought and am downloading MW3. I figure it's a good game to get if you've never bought any of the COD series.


----------



## Raguvian

By the way, my Steam name, if anyone plays MW3 or TF2 for PC, is Cookie Monster. My account name is Raguvian if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Parall3l

Just played MW3, the campaign feels slightly better than the MW2 campaign but BF3 campaign feels a lot more realistic and fun IMO. Will be going on xbox live soon.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> One word: Consoles


 

 Grrrr consoles


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





drez said:


> Grrrr consoles


 

 But isn't there a PC team (within the larger dev team) that'd be dedicated to sorting out PC control issues? So the existence of console versions shouldn't affect mouse input issues, right?
   

  
  Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Just played MW3, the campaign feels slightly better than the MW2 campaign but BF3 campaign feels a lot more realistic and fun IMO. Will be going on xbox live soon.


 


  BF3 campaign is good? Hm.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> BF3 campaign is good? Hm.


 


  IMO, yes. Then again I think MW2 has a better multiplayer than BF3 which supposed to be an odd thing.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> But isn't there a PC team (within the larger dev team) that'd be dedicated to sorting out PC control issues? So the existence of console versions shouldn't affect mouse input issues, right?


 

 Yeah you would think so... but it varies widely from release to release and they are often "lazy" in making a proper PC version because most of the money is in the console versions.  You can also often see some console oriented modelling geometries carried over.  I mean consoles are great fun for playing with friends but they have profoundly lowered the quality of PC releases.


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> BF3 campaign is good? Hm.


 

 This year, I find it better than MW3 - players are placed in different situations (that includes a dogfight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
   
  I can't believe the ending of MW3 is very similar to previous releases - chase the bad guy, almost got the guy, vehicle crashes, all dusty both injured, held at gunpoint, (X) comes to the rescue, player beats up the bad guy, -The End-.


----------



## crapmonster

Just a heads up for those that preordered Skyrim, noticed we can preload it now.  Definitely can't wait for friday, although I imagine I'll stop playing Skyrim next week to get through Saints Row the Third and Assassins Creed for a bit.


----------



## nerdbird3

Currently playing League of Legends. Around 860wins and 1378 rating.  pretty low, I know.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





drez said:


> Yeah you would think so... but it varies widely from release to release and they are often "lazy" in making a proper PC version because most of the money is in the console versions.  You can also often see some console oriented modelling geometries carried over.  I mean consoles are great fun for playing with friends but they have profoundly lowered the quality of PC releases.


 

 "Geometries" as in textures? 
   
  Quote: 





nikp said:


> This year, I find it better than MW3 - *players are placed in different situations (that includes a dogfight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Wow. That's wildly different from what I heard.


----------



## MuppetFace

I've informed my girlfriend that she wont be seeing me for some time. Between Skyrim, Dark Souls, and the new Deux Ex... yeah.


----------



## Raguvian

So, MW3 is awesome so far, but if you already have MW2, it's not worth it IMO.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Just got an email from Bethesda. Free PC Skyrim.
   
  Impressions tomorrow after work.


----------



## Kukuk

Totally psyched for Skyrim, going to the midnight launch. I'm likely going to screw up my sleep schedule playing it.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

i wish i could screw up my sleeping schedule playing it, but i have to be at work at 5am tomorrow  so itll unlock at midnight on steam and i wont be able to play anyways....


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Just got an email from Bethesda. Free PC Skyrim.
> 
> Impressions tomorrow after work.


 


  Wait what? Why!?


----------



## MorbidToaster

I _technically_ still work at GameStop...so I'm in the Bethesda Insider program. I got Rage, Brink, Hunted, and now Skyrim free.
  
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Wait what? Why!?


----------



## Eric_C




----------



## MorbidToaster

Hey man...I earned it. GameStop is a place you never want to work.
  
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


>


----------



## Raguvian

I was tempted to get Skyrim, but after watching my friend play it, it's definitely not a game for me...


----------



## Sylverant

Skyrim. Skyrim. Skyrim.
   
  My friend picked up his reserve copy today and the entire day was pretty much him on Skyrim and me on League. Amazing game. OMG its amazing XD
   
  Seemed less repetitive than oblivion, exploration is something and it will really surprise as far as vastness is concerned in both the map and options/leveling options.


----------



## drez

Just finished BF3 campaign (with mouse almost fixed, in 7 straight hours of gaming) - I would give it 9/10 they really did an incredible job.  Desire to go SLi rising
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I think a large part of the remaining mouse bug is framerate drop - I'm running 2560*1440 on a gtx570...


----------



## joomongj

One thing I'm enamored by skyrim is its extraordinary soundtrack. I had to exit the game to download the floating copy around the net and find the track that I was looking for and put it on repeat for hours. EPIC score. Jeremy Soule does it again.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quick question on Skyrim since I'm too lazy to search...
   
  1) Are the dungeons randomly generated like in Oblivion?
  2) Is the leveling system more like Fallout 3 and do you still need to sleep in a bed to level up?
   
  Honestly I should know all this, but I skip any and all reviews to not ruin the game.
   
  I'm working hard today  just to be able to play it.


----------



## Dreaming Of A Better ...

Quote: 





drez said:


> Just finished BF3 campaign (with mouse almost fixed, in 7 straight hours of gaming) - I would give it 9/10 they really did an incredible job.  Desire to go SLi rising
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 i didn't even bother with the sp campaign...
   
  i've got a 6970 (which is similar to your GTX570 in perf.) and also run the game @ 2560x1440 and the card is really struggling at that res, i'd go crossfire if the 6970 wasn't so hot and loud. once new cards come out i'll go crossfire/sli depending on who brings out the most powerful GPU...
   
   
   
  as for the OP
   
  Skyrim - 7.5/10 disappointing.


----------



## 2deadeyes

Is Skyrim anything like Oblivion? I hated Oblivion (on the PC) - measly character animations and a dialogue system that left much to be desired (Rumors?). Enjoying BF3 very much (9/10). Would've given it a 9.5 if it wasn't for the mediocre SP.


----------



## Permagrin

tdockweiler said:


> Quick question on Skyrim since I'm too lazy to search...
> 
> 1) Are the dungeons randomly generated like in Oblivion?
> 2) Is the leveling system more like Fallout 3 and do you still need to sleep in a bed to level up?
> ...




no and no.

and... Skyrim is not Oblivion 2.0 more like Morrowblivion in the best way possible


----------



## Stitch

Been playing Skyrim for a few hours.
 

 
Morroblivion? More like Fallowind if you ask me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 
Very short version; Morrowind+fallout 3
I'm not much of a rpg fan but i absolutely loved the way morrowind played. Being a old skool fallout fan i loved fallout 3.
I really enjoy that the flow of the story feels more like morrowind than oblivion and the exploring/dungeons feel more like fallout 3 than oblivion.
Oblivion was good but very static. Dungeons and oblivion gates where fun but repetitive. A daedric great sword with soul steal+life leech and a black soul gem was way to easy... Thats without the crazy bufs from enchanted daedric armor
 
I might even sit this one out, hell maybe even beyond the story line....


----------



## Dzjudz

Hmm...

Two of my favourite games of all time are Morrowind (oh the memories/nostalgia) and Fallout 3. Perhaps I should pick up Skyrim.


----------



## yifu

Penumbra: I bought this after i played Amnesia Dark Descent which was very scary played on my home theatre setup in the dark. A very good adventure/horror game with a good storyline. Some parts are tricky though.


----------



## joomongj

Quote: 





yifu said:


> Penumbra: I bought this after i played Amnesia Dark Descent which was very scary played on my home theatre setup in the dark. A very good adventure/horror game with a good storyline. Some parts are tricky though.


 


   
  I enjoyed Black Plague the most and am gonna give it a 2nd go this holiday season. Such a brilliant game. While not as scary as amnesia, I felt the ending was executed better.


----------



## tdockweiler

Glad to see there are a lot of Fallout 3 fans here. Absolutely love that game. I got hooked on that game for two straight years. I wish I was kidding. I think I must have spent 300-400 hours in that game. People who play the game and only go through the main storyline and quit are doing it wrong. Best thing about it is the exploration and how there seems to be a story behind every single thing in the game. You could wander around for an hour and always find something to do in the game. Even after 2 years I can still find something new.
   
  I must be the only one who was majorly disappointed in New Vegas when it came out. It seems like they reward you less for exploration. You could visit 20 locations and not any good loot or anything of interest. Still not a bad game.
   
  Worst thing about Oblivion was the randomly generated dungeons. That made it easy to get nice armor/weapons at least. I finished that game twice. Not a huge fan of it for some reason.
   
  I need to play Morrowind. I have the Xbox version, but it's so super slow and laggy on the Xbox 360. I hope that's not how it's supposed to play. Maybe it will run better on the old Xbox.
   
  I think the game I've played the most is Final Fantasy XI/Online. Quite sad really. I don't know if that game will last another two years, but maybe. I was always a fan of the Beastmaster job in that game.
   
  BTW nobody here has rated Unharted 3 yet? That is just so bizarre? Loved that game and found it more difficult than part 2.


----------



## Stitch

I didnt like Fallout: New Vegas as much as i wanted. Didnt like the faction thing much. Exploring was less fun, quest werent as interesting. The enitire setting just doesnt fit the game imo. I got to the hooverdam story mission, but everytime i either exited the main building or enter the stage the game crashed. So i almost had to give up 
  All in all i enjoyed it but nowere near as much as F3.
   
  Fallout 3 has at least 65hours on it, could easily be 95 though. More than i ever put in a offline game. Its a good example of how an old game can be modernised with succes.


----------



## sipsik

Quick question: I've got PS3 for free. Don't really have interest in console games, but since I have it I'd like to play something. There are two types of games I play, Quake3 and economic/war strategy games, like tycoon or simcity or starcraft. There is no Q3 on PS3 and I'm not sure if it is even possible to play real-time strategy on console. So I was thinking about need for speed-type games. Can anyone recommend something not to fancy and cheap to buy (cheap = less than $5) ? Thanks.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





sipsik said:


> Quick question: I've got PS3 for free. Don't really have interest in console games, but since I have it I'd like to play something. There are two types of games I play, Quake3 and economic/war strategy games, like tycoon or simcity or starcraft. There is no Q3 on PS3 and I'm not sure if it is even possible to play real-time strategy on console. So I was thinking about need for speed-type games. Can anyone recommend something not to fancy and cheap to buy (cheap = less than $5) ? Thanks.


 


  NFS has gone in 2 directions recently: arcade-y and sim-y. Neither is fully in either camp, but...
  Arcade-y--Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit. It came out exactly a year ago, should be cheaper now.
  Sim-y -- Shift. It also came out some time back, has been succeeded by Shift 2: Unleashed, so the prequel should be cheaper as a result.


----------



## Planar_head

Call me crazy, but if I got a PS3 right now, I would buy Metal Gear Solid 4.

Q3 style shooters and RTS's don't exist on consoles, so you'll just have to go with some of the gold that comes out on the PS3, regardless if its your genre or not.


----------



## MacedonianHero

I'm playing 3 right now:
   
  Batman Arkham City: 10/10 Best game of the year....and I'm about 95% done.
  Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3: 9.5 out of 10. Holy crud good!
  Battlefield 3: 9/10....they really kicked it up a notch.


----------



## sipsik

thanks for the suggestions, I just found out that GTA IV was released for PS3. I didn't finish it on PC, so I'll probably get it for PS3. And the good news is that GTA V is coming and will be released for consoles first and PCs will get it after 6 month from the release date.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





sipsik said:


> thanks for the suggestions, I just found out that GTA IV was released for PS3. I didn't finish it on PC, so I'll probably get it for PS3. And the good news is that GTA V is coming and will be released for consoles first and PCs will get it after 6 month from the release date.


 


  Friend, there's so much to catch up on now that you've just got a PS3.
  If you like the sandbox element of GTA, Saints Row: The Third just released.
   
  For stuff on the cheap, look for old exclusives:
  God of War
  Uncharted


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I'm playing 3 right now:
> 
> Batman Arkham City: 10/10 Best game of the year....and I'm about 95% done.


 

  
  Agreed!


----------



## Parall3l

Just played every mode in MW3, much more enjoyable than BF3 IMO. A lot of shooting and a lot less of running and getting blown up by tanks.


----------



## crapmonster

Took a break from Skyrim tonight to play Saints Row the Third.  Its pretty frickin epic although I do have a few complaints.  I've only sunk about 3 hours into it and my completion percentage is already 20%.  From my understanding that percentage includes all side missions and activities which leads me to believe that the game is really really short even with all side stuff included.  My other complaint is that customization and interactivity seems to be lacking in this installment.  There are less variety of shops and customization options across the board.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Just played every mode in MW3, much more enjoyable than BF3 IMO. A lot of shooting and a lot less of running and getting blown up by tanks.


 

 I really don't like BF3 maps I've tried so far, they're "realistic" but there's too much open space ergo getting raped by vehicles.  I just really cant get into this game esp. with the low frames I'm getting.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I hardly ever get killed by tanks...lol. I'm very wary when they're on the map.
  
  Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Just played every mode in MW3, much more enjoyable than BF3 IMO. A lot of shooting and a lot less of running and getting blown up by tanks.


----------



## mibutenma

Uncharted 3  -7.5/10
   
  -It's good and enjoyable but pretty much more of the same.
  Little bit of platforming,little bit of puzzles,mini army fights different backdrop repeat.
  Still has annoying problems like just being wave after wave of mini armies duck n cover gameplay.
  Why does it take 50,000 bullets to take down a guy?
  And the super armored guys with shotguns they are annoying and just there and I guess for you to die 5 times in a row during certain parts until you know the entire enemy situation of the mini army fight.
  This one is much easier to fight off swarms with just melee combat of course it would have to be since you got enemies coming from all corners now.
   
  Normal Multiplayer mode horrible why even bother please work on the single player part this brings the game down to me.
  Coop multiplayer levels pretty good enjoyed the story based ones after you play each though and the other coop modes online play has no more use.
   
  I really wish there was a better balance of action,platforming,puzzles.
  And Naughty Dog thought of better ways of bringing action instead of a mini army.
   
  The ship level and some of the psychics behind it was really cool.
  Enjoyed the climbing up parts and shooting enemies in certain parts of the game
  At least it's a different way of presenting action instead of the usual here comes a mini army.
   
  Naughty Dog should go play Darksiders it was from a first time developer too.
  And for duck and cover games Vanquish which is now the king of them.
  Maybe they will get inspired to make Uncharted 4 better instead of just another repeat of the same with tacked on horrible multiplayer part because for some reason every game must have multiplayer when it doesn't.
   
  According to the save file it took 10 hours but it really seemed shorter.
  I would say rent the game if you can.


----------



## Amorgan

Guys, any Deus ex players around?
   
  I just finished playing Rage. It was an intense game.


----------



## Stitch

Rage seems to coming every time. Checked some videos, has some borderlands feel to it.
  Shooting bas guys in wasteland type environment, thats my thing! Add to that that ID software has a solid reputaio for making decent shooters.
  Anotehr game to check out, hard times...


----------



## Kirosia

If you're looking for another Borderlands, Rage is not the way to go. It's incredibly boring in both plot and gameplay, with pretty much no emphasis on "loot". (Which is what made Borderlands so addictive)


----------



## Raguvian

I think I'm going to get Batman... comes out in 6 days!


----------



## fabio-fi

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> I think I'm going to get Batman... comes out in 6 days!


 


  Arkham city? which one?


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> Arkham city? which one?


 


  Yep, Arkham City.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> Arkham city? which one?


 

  
  Arkham City for PC. 
http://asia.gamespot.com/news/batman-arkham-city-pc-delayed-to-november-22-6344490


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> I think I'm going to get Batman... comes out in 6 days!


 


   


  Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Yep, Arkham City.


 







   
  I so cannot wait for this game!


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





amorgan said:


> Guys, any Deus ex players around?


 

 I am currently addicted to the new Deus Ex, yes.


----------



## Stitch

Im having oddities with the difficulty setting of Skyrim. At expert can 1-shot every normal bandit or animal but get slaughtered by a boss type npc. Even sub-boss npc's give me a hard time....If i tone down the difficulty i blazing through everything except named mobs so easy its no fun.....
   
  Playing a nord with 2-handers in light armor atm, going to try axe+shield now


----------



## MorbidToaster

That's pretty much how it is with a 2 handed character. One of my characters is a 2h Orc. Spells and Archery feel a little more balanced throughout than 2h weapons do.
  
  Quote: 





stitch said:


> Im having oddities with the difficulty setting of Skyrim. At expert can 1-shot every normal bandit or animal but get slaughtered by a boss type npc. Even sub-boss npc's give me a hard time....If i tone down the difficulty i blazing through everything except named mobs so easy its no fun.....
> 
> Playing a nord with 2-handers in light armor atm, going to try axe+shield now


----------



## SoupRKnowva

I'm also playing a two hander and I felt the same way for a while, but for me it just took discovering new strategies to deal with the harder characters. I've pretty much got it down pat now.
   
  By the way I'm freaking loving the game. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I'm enjoying it a lot but getting slightly frustrated with some of my other characters. They feel horribly underpowered for the first levels of the game and it's throwing me off. For instance...On my 2h character I could tell a guard to piss off and wreck him no problem at level 2-3 but it's a feat on my mage. Arrows do half your health and magic does nothing at that level. 
  
  Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> I'm also playing a two hander and I felt the same way for a while, but for me it just took discovering new strategies to deal with the harder characters. I've pretty much got it down pat now.
> 
> By the way I'm freaking loving the game. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

The only thing I would say is that pure casters are always pretty difficult to get going. But once you get through it you wreck people. Once I finish my 2 hander I think the next think I'll try is a pure caster


----------



## MorbidToaster

I've been playing a Daedra (mainly because they have roots in Morrowind) Caster/Thief and it's fun to walk up behind something and blow it up with a giant 2 handed fireball.
  
  Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> The only thing I would say is that pure casters are always pretty difficult to get going. But once you get through it you wreck people. Once I finish my 2 hander I think the next think I'll try is a pure caster


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


morbidtoaster said:


> That's pretty much how it is with a 2 handed character. One of my characters is a 2h Orc. Spells and Archery feel a little more balanced throughout than 2h weapons do.


 

 Funny, my friend made this same exact transition from 2 handed in heavy armor to spells/archery.
   
  Sigh, I was going to buy this same friend's PS3, 30+ top games and accessories (including RB2 drumkit) for $300 but just bought a Klipsch Custom 3  for $89 and need a portable amp for the severely under powered iPod 5.5g. Someday...


----------



## MorbidToaster

I wouldn't have Skyrim if I hadn't got it for free. I already had big plans audio wise in the form of an LF but I made a huge mistake yesterday and spent about an hour in a Magnolia room yesterday. Aka quality time with some B&W speakers. Now I want to recap my 2238 and get a pair...
   
  Basically...forget video gMes next year.
  
  Quote: 





sylverant said:


> Quote:
> 
> Funny, my friend made this same exact transition from 2 handed in heavy armor to spells/archery.
> 
> Sigh, I was going to buy this same friend's PS3, 30+ top games and accessories (including RB2 drumkit) for $300 but just bought a Klipsch Custom 3  for $89 and need a portable amp for the severely under powered iPod 5.5g. Someday...


----------



## crapmonster

Just finished the main missions on Saints Row the Third plus some of the side stuff and clocked around 15 hours.  To revise my initial impressions, it may be a bit short but there is still tons of stuff to do that I wasn't aware about.  Also, the missions in general have such a polish to it that its hard to fault the game for lack of content.  Honestly between this and Skyrim, its hard to say which one I personally would pick as GOTY.  Heck I've already paid out the 20 bucks for the season pass for DLC which isn't even out yet since I liked it so much.
   
  Picked up Assassins Creed Revelations today as well which I have yet to even open.  I probably won't break it out honestly for another couple weeks since I'm itching to get back to Skyrim and roam in Saints Row.


----------



## Byakushiki

Anyone here ever heard of Ys? It's an odd RPG that no one really knows of but apparently is one of the best. I'm considering trying to pick up a copy of it and maybe finding a translated patch.
  The music is what really is luring me in though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rt8nj9vn_Q
  Perfect example. Violin spam for the win on the other soundtracks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MorbidToaster

The Ys series is very hit or miss. I'd try them on PSP if I were you. A few originals, a few remakes, and a few new games. I played a bit of the latest Ys on PSP (7?) and it was fun. 
   
  All in all it's a fairly forgettable series, IMO.
  
  Quote: 





byakushiki said:


> Anyone here ever heard of Ys? It's an odd RPG that no one really knows of but apparently is one of the best. I'm considering trying to pick up a copy of it and maybe finding a translated patch.
> The music is what really is luring me in though.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rt8nj9vn_Q
> Perfect example. Violin spam for the win on the other soundtracks
> ...


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





byakushiki said:


> Anyone here ever heard of Ys? It's an odd RPG that no one really knows of but apparently is one of the best. I'm considering trying to pick up a copy of it and maybe finding a translated patch.
> The music is what really is luring me in though.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rt8nj9vn_Q
> Perfect example. Violin spam for the win on the other soundtracks
> ...


 


  You can get Ys III ("Oath in Felghana") in the US on the PSP now. It is my favorite of the series and one of the very first console RPGs I ever played back in the days of the SNES. Most certainly not a forgettable series in my opinion! The PSP version is nice, because it lets you choose either the classic 16-bit-tastic music from the SNES or the newly updated score on the PSP.


----------



## Kirosia

The PSP Y's games are decent, but are *heavily* focused on level grinding. It's often impossible to defeat a dungeon boss without killing everything in the locale numerous times over, and will get tedious unless you're hardcore old-school.


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> I'm also playing a two hander and I felt the same way for a while, but for me it just took discovering new strategies to deal with the harder characters. I've pretty much got it down pat now.
> 
> By the way I'm freaking loving the game. I can't get enough of it.


 


  Advanced a few levels now and ponied up my 2H and light armor skill abit more. Full elven armor and a eleven battleaxe. At level 14 things are balancing a bit now. The running power attack is badass lol, always 200% crit damage. I was going with warhammers at first due to highest damage but there are sloooooow, the battleaxe does decent damage and is still fast enough for my tastes and besides, they look the coolest of all weapons .
   
  Still in the middle about some perks, specially the power bash perk. I know it works with 2 handers but is it really usefull? I mean, i dont block a whole lot because the light armor lets me side/backstep enough and i just discovered bash this afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But then again, i have to take if i want to pony up my blocks...
  And the weapon-related perk Limbsplitter(battleaxe), is the bleeding effect worth it? So far i'm keeping the the 2H tree universal, going for the power attack upgrades, sweep and warmaster. Saving points for other trees


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





stitch said:


> Advanced a few levels now and ponied up my 2H and light armor skill abit more. Full elven armor and a eleven battleaxe. At level 14 things are balancing a bit now. The running power attack is badass lol, always 200% crit damage. I was going with warhammers at first due to highest damage but there are sloooooow, the battleaxe does decent damage and is still fast enough for my tastes and besides, they look the coolest of all weapons .
> 
> Still in the middle about some perks, specially the power bash perk. I know it works with 2 handers but is it really usefull? I mean, i dont block a whole lot because the light armor lets me side/backstep enough and i just discovered bash this afternoon
> 
> ...


 

 im not sure, im running heavy armor and Great Swords...ive been doing the universal perks, but also the greatsword ones so who knows...
   
  why do two handers and then light armor though?


----------



## MuppetFace

Just like in Oblivion, I find myself playing as a high elf, pure caster.
   
  With her yellow skin though I keep thinking she has jaundice in the back of my mind.


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> im not sure, im running heavy armor and Great Swords...ive been doing the universal perks, but also the greatsword ones so who knows...
> 
> why do two handers and then light armor though?


 

 I was heavy in both morrowind and oblivion and nords started out with a bonus for light in Skyrim. The improved freedom of movement is also something i enjoy 
  Kinda like a old Berserks,


----------



## drez

MW3: Boring, ugly graphics, nooby.  Basically Black Ops without a console or dedicated servers.  DO NOT BUY, OR AT LEAST BUY BF3 OR BC2 FIRST.
   
  Rating: 4/10.  Utter waste of my hard earned money.


----------



## RexAeterna

drez said:


> MW3: Boring, ugly graphics, nooby.  Basically Black Ops without a console or dedicated servers.  DO NOT BUY, OR AT LEAST BUY BF3 OR BC2 FIRST.
> 
> Rating: 4/10.  Utter waste of my hard earned money.




what you expect? all infinityward been doing is milking the series after the first MW. they don't care cause they're one of the highest earning company in the gaming industry. they been using the same engine after Call of Duty 2 for the 360. one thing also is they bash and no longer support the pc community since supposedly everyone is pirates and cheaters. they're just like every other modern gaming company nowadays. they all became greedy. forget quality of the game itself. lets just put all the money in marketing to make sales cause everyday consumer is stupid retards and don't know what quality is anymore and will buy anything they see on tv.


----------



## MorbidToaster

We'll see how much influence Activision had on Infinity Ward soon. Activision is absolutely the most ruthless, money grubbing company in the industry. Almost all of Infinity Ward's staff quit and formed Respawn Entertainment with EA. This was not an Infinity Ward game.

  
  Quote: 





rexaeterna said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MorbidToaster

Oh and I started a third and (I hope) final character on Skyrim. Had a pure melee, tried to get into a pure caster but I dislike the magic system in Skyrim. I've not made a Wood Elf focusing and sneaking and archery. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## deadlylover

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Oh and I started a third and (I hope) final character on Skyrim. Had a pure melee, tried to get into a pure caster but I dislike the magic system in Skyrim. I've not made a Wood Elf focusing and sneaking and archery. I'm really enjoying it.


 
   
  I made a pure caster as my first character, I really enjoyed the College of Winterhold quests. It kinda sucks having limited spell selection for a good chunk of the game since most spells are too expensive to use until you're decked out in regen and % reduction.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I was trying the sneaky caster route but there were no real benefits to being sneaky and a caster. Spells gave you away and there was no SNEAK ATTACK with them. 
   
  I'm really loving the bow mechanics though. Realistic arrow fall and what not. Makes it not just point and shoot. Plus crits and sneak attacks are just hilarious as they send people flying across the room.
  
  Quote: 





deadlylover said:


> I made a pure caster as my first character, I really enjoyed the College of Winterhold quests. It kinda sucks having limited spell selection for a good chunk of the game since most spells are too expensive to use until you're decked out in regen and % reduction.


----------



## crapmonster

Played a bit of Assassins Creed Revelations.   For the most part what I expected which is a good thing but definitely not liking the whole tower defense mini-game.


----------



## Kirosia

Rayman Origins
   
  +Wonderful art style and music
  +Competent side-scroller gameplay
  +Responsive controls
   
  - If you don't care for collecting stuff, the game will get dull
  - No Taylor Swift
  - Doesn't necessarily have the magic of the Mario and DK franchises, but I'm still fairly early in the game


----------



## Draygonn

Addicted to Skyrim atm. Going sneaky/archer and became a member of the Thief's Guild yesterday. Running axe/shield for when up close, the archery is so much fun.

Can't wait to play Arkham City next week. I'll break out the 3D glasses for the first time in 6-8 months. Since Arkham Asylum basically.


----------



## crapmonster

Revised thoughts on AC: Revelations, kind of disappointed honestly.  I've been extremely happy with the whole series thus far.  Many complained that there was a lack of new or revised mechanics, but I found each following entry just enough to keep me interested.  Overall, changes were always an improvement.  Story was always strong as well.
   
  Its not that Revelations is neccesarily bad but I'm finding that pretty much all the added stuff in this entry is more annoying and tedious then anything else.  Like I said above, definitely not a fan of the den defense at all.  There is a huge emphasis on bomb crafting and using in this entry and I honestly never see the use in it.  Its a chore looking for parts/recipes and as already stated, kind of useless so why bother?  Capturing dens is kind of awkward in general as well.  Once you locate/kill the captain you apparently become invisible to the remaining enemies.  Also, its annoying to complete these since you get gunned down real fast once detected.  I found that I usually completely abandoned any sense of strategy and just ran in, hoping to kill the captain before getting shot to death.
   
  The only new addition that is quite nice is the hookblade as its a great addition to both climbing and combat.  Its definitely not a bad game, I'd probably give it a strong 6 or 7 out of 10.  The narrative is still engaging and its overall interesting enough to momentarily take my time away from both Saints Row and Skyrim.  That said, I do find myself blazing through the game as quick as possible pretty much glancing over everything else.


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Rayman Origins
> 
> +Wonderful art style and music
> +Competent side-scroller gameplay
> ...


 
   
  Rayman!
   
  Oh man i played 1 and 2 so mcuh back than. It has a special feel to it, lovely game!


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


kirosia said:


> Rayman Origins
> 
> +Wonderful art style and music
> +Competent side-scroller gameplay
> ...


 
  Quote:


stitch said:


> Rayman!
> 
> Oh man i played 1 and 2 so mcuh back than. It has a special feel to it, lovely game!


 

 Loved those N64 games


----------



## Dzjudz

*Tribes: Ascend*. Fun enough for me to actually pick up the starter package. It's a bit of a pity that unlocking classes is so expensive. It will probably take a couple of weeks to unlock just one class (unless you pay for them). It's not actually pay to win (you can get everything with in-game credits), but playtime definitely translates into actual benefits. I'm not too bothered about that though, since everyone is pretty new now still . *7.5/10*


----------



## Kirosia

Quote: 





sylverant said:


> Loved those N64 games


 


  Origins goes back to the old 2D-style gameplay, but the character responsiveness is massively improved over the PSX days.


----------



## Sylverant

Quote:


kirosia said:


> Origins goes back to the old 2D-style gameplay, but the character responsiveness is massively improved over the PSX days.


 

 I was referring to Rayman 2. Not going to lie, but I didn't know about the original side-scrolling psx version. So cool, I'll have to give it a try on my psp XD


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





sylverant said:


> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Loved those N64 games


 


  I played it on the pc  Didnt even know Rayman 1 was released on a platform other than the pc...


----------



## tdockweiler

Skyrim - 10?
   
  First day in my reaction was like.."Wow, this is boring" andI don't have a short attention span. Second day it got better. Right now the main storyline isn't really doing much for me.
  What I love to do the most is to completely skip the map and main storyline and go exploring. Feels as if I'm exploring some really remote location that nobody ever sets food in half the time.
  For example, yesterday I spent an hour in a blizzard, explored some ship wreck and spent forever trying to reach this building high up on a cliff. Turns out it was connected to deserted village that I never even knew existed.
  I do a quest here and come back and I find it attached by two dragons all at once.
   
  What's nice is that like Fallout 3, there seems to be a story behind every single thing in the game. For example, you can read specific journals by people inside a cave and find out what they were doing there. .
  Did you read the one about the mage who tried to trap people in a pit? Or the Conjurer who keeps dead people for his "experiments"? Pretty creepy.
   
  Right now I'm skipping the main storyline and will try not to look at the map and just go off finding stuff to do.
   
  I don't think I'm that good yet. I can kill two dragons with no problem, but then get killed by some random enemy in 10 seconds. It seems this game is forgiving of how you level more than Oblivion. Some of my skills are lacking a bit, but it's no big deal.
  I'm 17 hours in and I have only a few spells so far.
   
  Sometimes the graphics look so realistic when you're walking around. Some of the views when you're walking around on top of a mountain look as if it's like a painting or something. I thought some of the views of far away locations could only be done on the PS3, but I guess I'm wrong. First saw it done in Uncharted 2. You know how when it looks as if you can see 10 miles away? Wonder how much better this looks on the PS3..
   
  The loot when exploring is OK. A tiny bit better than what you get from Oblivion. Exploring isn't quite as rewarding as it is in Fallout 3 of course, but how could it be? Seems the world must have like 5 times larger than that of Fallout 3? Probably not, but it'd be interesting to know.
   
  My only complaint about the game is the incredibly STUPID NPC/companions. They seem to randomly get lost for no reason. Out of nowhere I actually see them appearing in the distance in FRONT of me. Seems when I'm in a difficult fight they just seems to be off doing something else.


----------



## MorbidToaster

The stupid friggin' UI is my only complaint. Dumb AI is just funny...
  
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> My only complaint about the game is the incredibly STUPID NPC/companions. They seem to randomly get lost for no reason. Out of nowhere I actually see them appearing in the distance in FRONT of me. Seems when I'm in a difficult fight they just seems to be off doing something else.


----------



## Mad Max

Dumb AI.  Not surprised.
  Dragons are so easy to slaughter with just "FUS RO" so far.  I'm loving the finishing moves with the swords, too.
   
  Sprinting is a great addition to the game and quite useful in combat.  It's about time it was added.


----------



## Permagrin

The AI isn't all that bad. I've had a companion for the majority of 70 hours playtime and I'm a conjurer as well. The only issue I have with my companion is that they always rush into melee even though they have a bow and are the master bow trainer (Aela). I save frequently enough though so when I kill her every now and then I don't lose much time reloading.

It would be nice if you could tell your companion to only use ranged or only use melee ala Fallout. Maybe I'll just enchant her armor with fire resist instead... 

GOTY? Best Game of All Time!


----------



## doco

i finished ico for the ps3 about two weeks ago, and it was more of a mind stretching game than anything else. it made me nerdrage a few times just trying to figure out what to do. i was expecting a bittersweet ending after beating it but it didn't happen. i have to give it a 6.3/10. i felt like they could have explored the girls background and how everything came to be.


----------



## Planar_head

Psychonauts: 9/10

The perfect blend of absurdity, insanity, platforming, and storytelling. The gameplay was not perfect, but it was completely worth the playthrough for the story.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote: 





doco said:


> i finished ico for the ps3 about two weeks ago, and it was more of a mind stretching game than anything else. it made me nerdrage a few times just trying to figure out what to do. i was expecting a bittersweet ending after beating it but it didn't happen. i have to give it a 6.3/10. i felt like they could have explored the girls background and how everything came to be.


 


  If you wiki it (I believe), a lot more backstory is revealed between Ico and Shadows of the Colossus, which are loosely interconnected. Much of it is theory, but sound theory nonetheless.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> If you wiki it (I believe), a lot more backstory is revealed between Ico and Shadows of the Colossus, which are loosely interconnected. Much of it is theory, but sound theory nonetheless.


 


  Well put.
   
  Between the two, I'm more partial to Shadow of the Colossus. I got emotionally attached to it while playing in a way I've never quite experienced with a videogame before or since. I'm eagerly awaiting The Last Guardian.


----------



## Eric_C

Completed Saints Row: The Third in a week, but didn't really mess around the city that much. Was fairly boring for the most part though. 6/10.
  I guess I'm not much of a sandbox gamer.


----------



## Texpect

NHL 12. Just. Can't. Stop. Playing.
   
  Hockey games have really get better and better year a year on this century. What an amusing moment is when you get inside from a hot sauna and start playing with your friends 'til late night.. Priceless.


----------



## Raguvian

Batman: Arkham City: 8.5/10
   
  Graphics are amazing, gameplay and fighting are very fun, and Catwoman is quite sexy, but the controls are fairly confusing to use at first. I'm not a fan of how the spacebar is your run/jump/use/glide/evade button, as it ends up doing far too many things. I would've preferred if they had made the controls slightly more intuitive. There are also tons of buttons used on the keyboard, which is probably why they heaped so many functions onto one key as well.
   
  But, all in all, a fantastic game. Makes me wish I had never bought MW3 in the first place.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Batman: Arkham City: 8.5/10
> 
> Graphics are amazing, gameplay and fighting are very fun, and Catwoman is quite sexy, but the controls are fairly confusing to use at first. I'm not a fan of how the spacebar is your run/jump/use/glide/evade button, as it ends up doing far too many things. I would've preferred if they had made the controls slightly more intuitive. There are also tons of buttons used on the keyboard, which is probably why they heaped so many functions onto one key as well.
> 
> But, all in all, a fantastic game. Makes me wish I had never bought MW3 in the first place.


 


  Is there no way to remap the controls? I've got a friend who's thinking of getting Arkham City on PC instead of Xbox, but if the controls are bad (or you can't use an Xbox controller with this game), I'm sure he'd be keen to know.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Is there no way to remap the controls? I've got a friend who's thinking of getting Arkham City on PC instead of Xbox, but if the controls are bad (or you can't use an Xbox controller with this game), I'm sure he'd be keen to know.


 


  You can change the spacebar to another key but it'll still be one key controlling most of the actions.
   
  You can, however, still connect a 360 controller to it. I would still highly recommend this game and my rating may go up after I've gotten more time with the game.


----------



## Eric_C

Ah ok. Thanks!


----------



## Byakushiki

Trying out another one of my older games...Ace Combat 5: The Unsung War.
  Story: 11/10. If a game makes you shed a tear, you know the creators did their job right. They certainly did here. I won't spoil it here, play it yourself to find out. It's a cheap PS2 title, probably $10 now.
   
  Gameplay: 9.5/10. An Ace Combat takes actual skill! Did you know the "SHOOT" indicator actually doesn't work half the time? You gotta learn how to judge your own missile shots, fast. It takes skill, not statistics to win. It is indeed possible to finish the game in a pathetic McDonnell Douglas F-4E Phantom II rather than your endgame Sukhoi Su-37 Terminators/F-22A Raptors (trust me, I've done it) on Ace difficulty. Somewhat steep learning curve depending on difficulty but it's fun once you get used to it. Gotta love how large scale the things you have to go against are though, super submarines to a low orbit laser platform/spaceship. And there's a few shout outs around in the game to lesser-known animes such as Zipang. Did I mention the paint schemes for each plane are pretty cool in their own right? Plenty of rarely seen aircraft as well such as the YF-23 Black Widow and F-15S ACTIVE.
   
  Multiplayer: None, sadly. This could've been an amazing success if they supported online play. 8 v 8 Mobius F-22's vs Yellow Squadron Su-37's, no respawning. Aerial fight of the century right there.
   
  Controls: You have the standard jet-like controls that control how you roll and the elevators and flapperons/ailerons/yaw/etc. Simple and straightforward, yet it allows for a great deal of freedom. Different planes suit different flying styles. That being said, Russian (Sukhoi, Mikoyan Gurevich) jets generally are attuned to a higher sensitivity of control while American/Allied jets (McDonnell Douglas, Lockheed Martin) are more attuned to a stable control set where it takes a moment to roll. Again, this can be good or bad, depending on your taste. There's the ongoing argument on which is superior in the air, Raptors or Terminators at the moment. I don't think it's been settled, even since Assault Horizon. You can use a flight stick with this.
   
  All in all...Great game, if you can pick it up for $10 and have a PS2 lying around, go for it.


----------



## Alobi

Don't know if it's been said recently - but I'm currently playing Zelda Skyward Sword. A lot of reviews are claiming it's the best Zelda ever and I'm almosdt 100% inclined to agree. I love the feeling of nostalgia I get from playing it. I think I'm gonna replay Wind Waker after I finish this one.


----------



## Magedark

Limbo 9/10.

Scary, lonely, yet simple and cunning.


----------



## Amorgan

Any users having sound issues when playing Rage? 
  normally when someone talks there's a lot of noise. Annoying.


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





magedark said:


> Limbo 9/10.
> Scary, lonely, yet simple and cunning.


 


  Played the demo and liked it but it feels like well over a year ago, release date says aug 2011 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. For some reason never gave it more thought, thanks for mentioning it 
  I really like those simple indie games. Tiny bang story and so far all 3 games i played from Amanita desgin; Machinarium, Samorost 1 and 2. Have to give the newer ones a try too.
   
   
  Any thoughts on Serious Sam 3:BFE? I mean the promo sentence alone is a winner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
  Serious Sam 3: BFE is a glorious throwback to the golden age of first-person shooters where men were men, cover was for amateurs and pulling the trigger made things go boom


----------



## Mdraluck23

Sapphire HD6870
  AMD Fx6100 3.3ghz Hex Core with N520 running around 3.7 possibly up to 4.0
  16gb 1333mHz Corsair
  64gb Samsung SSD
  750w Cooler Master PSU
   
  I HAVE NO GAMES! Will be.... buying..... a lot though! I'm pumped. It's actually mostly for CAD. I know the GPU isn't right but it will do for now. It's going to be so much better than my laptop. (2.53ghz i5 540m. 8gb DDR3. Radeon 4550m) 
   
  I have na Xbox, but I'm really looking forward to PC gaming. Skyrim and BF3 specifically. Both essentially made for PC imho. My only problem is I'm awful with a mouse and keyboard, except Minecraft.


----------



## fabio-fi

Im buying "Elder scrolls: skyrim" next week. Most of my friends say its awesome.


----------



## midoo1990

OK ill bite again
   
  MW3:9/10
  very good tbh and keep me enrtained with my clan on TS.better and quiet different than Blops.
  the downside:no servers which i find bullcrap.also the maps are a bit too diffuse and some are not too coherent.snipers are bad on mw3.
  thats about it tbh.
   
  World of Warcraft(WOW):6.5/10. my rating went down from my previous one 3-4 months ago because the game is now crap and i quit it after 7 months of playing(and sometimes addicting it).
  too much grinding,quests are crap and basically the same,the community is hostile,bliizard take over 100 million euro per months and doesnt make any changes or problems that the community want.
  rehashing old content over and over and over.the new panda xpac and time consuming/boring grinding of reputations,pet system..etc..
  overall,not worth it and i found myself very happy in the first 1.5 months of playing it because i was questing with my friend and chatting together.
  but them i got caught in the grinding loop to maximize my toon and finally knew it wasnt worth it since i didnt have anymore fun)
   
  currently playing with the idea of getting skyrim and will most definatly get Guildwars2 when it launches.looks epic tbh and worthwhile.


----------



## drez

Quote: 





midoo1990 said:


> MW3:9/10
> very good tbh and keep me enrtained with my clan on TS.better and quiet different than Blops.
> the downside:no servers which i find bullcrap.also the maps are a bit too diffuse and some are not too coherent.snipers are bad on mw3.
> thats about it tbh.


 

 IMO maps are the hardest thing to get right in a game.  If you're on PC there are no dedicated servers which is annoying as you need to find new server each round and there is more lag.  IMO the modelling, sound effects and soundtrack is for the most part not up to MW2 standard either.  Give BF3 or BC2 a try (I prefer BC2) - IMO much better games than recent COD, just learning curve is a little steep.  They have nerfed the puck out of snipers in BF3, which annoys me as anyone that closes you is guaranteed a kill, but probably pleases most casual gamers/non snipers, but I still prefer BC2 but there are no servers now, sigh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyway some scores:
   
  BF3: 8.5 - needs more balancing and better maps
  BC2: 9.5 - needs more servers...


----------



## AllsWell

I might be alittle late on this but here's my review on BF3 and Skyrim;
   
  BF3 - I'm giving it a 9/10 only based on it's single player campaign. The visuals when playing on ultra are fantastic, and the audio is so immersive especially if your listening with a pair of RS1i headphones. Too bad it was short and the story a little bit on the cliche side, but the eye and ear candy really won me over. Multiplayer is good, but a pain in the ass for me, it's just way to chaotic and fast. For me to enjoy multiplayer I have to be gaming with a friend, otherwise it can be real tough and unforgiving.
   
  Skyrim - I'd give it a 9/10 only because there's so much to do and see ! But I'm not impressed visually. It kinda feels like a step backward in visuals from Oblivion (kinda). Oblivion looked really clean, neat and solid, but Skyrim looks like a rough port to pc, and the fact that it's using the fallout engine kinda threw me off. I'm running the game on ultra settings but the texture's up close look pretty bad, so that sucks. Also, don't get me started on all the bugs (glitches). Anyways, if it wasn't for all the variety and quantity this game has, it would definitely have gotten a 7.5/10 from me.
   
   
  Oh, if anyone's into indie games , you should check out something called "The Polynomial" , it's so damn trippy !


----------



## Hellbishop

SKYRIM. Everything i ever wanted in a game and then some. Great visuals, amazing interactive npc ai, fabulous music, excellent character creation and leveling system, a huge world where anything seems possible.
   
  Probably will be the only game i'll be playing for the next year. Then again i just remembered theres also KINGDOMS OF ALAMUR and BORDERLANDS 2 on the horizon so its looking to be a great gaming year with at least three masterpiece titles to relax and immerse myself in.


----------



## arnesto

I got Fallout New Vegas for the PS3 on a Black Friday sale for $8 bucks.
   
  I have read that the game had some glitches and yes it does.
   
  The game froze on me once and I have to restart the PS3 and play the game from my last save point.
   
  Besides that one freeze, it has been running ok. I played Fallout 3 and I thought the game was incredibly addictive, so is Fallout New Vegas.
   
  It's worth getting if you liked Fallout 3.
   
  I don't think the game is worth $60 bucks, because of the glitches.
   
  If you can find it for $20 bucks or so, then it is worth giving it a try.


----------



## Kirosia

Metal Gear Solid 4 -  Cover system is archaic and near useless, sneaking consists of crawling everywhere. But the story does seem interesting, so I'm gonna endure and hope for some hot cybernetic girl on girl action.


----------



## Permagrin

kirosia said:


> Metal Gear Solid 4 -  Cover system is archaic and near useless, sneaking consists of crawling everywhere. But the story does seem interesting, so I'm gonna endure and hope for some hot cybernetic girl on girl action.




MGS 4 is one of the very few games I have actually finished. First time playing I shelved if after the long opening cinematics; after coming back I couldn't put it down until the end, simply unforgettable.


----------



## Mozu

Skyrim. 8/10 for being generally fun in a year of crap PC releases, although Bethesda fails so hard with the recent patch.

In the end, I give it about a 12/10 after watching how much fun my wife is having with the game, and she's not a gamer (although she's at least as excited as I am about GW2...weird).


----------



## ziocomposite

I like MW3 but would rate it 7/10.  If they fix problems and such it will go up 1-2 points.  <3 me some MOABS though lol


----------



## AllsWell

What in the flying duohce is going on in that video above ??


----------



## MorbidToaster

MGS 4 is old...It can get away with having an archaic cover system. The story is excellent and the biggest reason to play the game.
   
  3 friends and I got it at midnight and preceded to play through all 21 hours of it in one sitting. One playing the other 3 watching it like a movie.
  
  Quote: 





permagrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Audio-Omega

Metal Gear Solid 4 is the game !  I bought PS3 because of it.  The game is at least 9/10.   
  I can't wait to play the HD version of MGS 3.


----------



## ziocomposite

Quote: 





allswell said:


> What in the flying duohce is going on in that video above ??


 

  
  It's the M.O.A.B. (Massive Ordinance Air Blast).  A killstreak available once you get 25kills w/o hardline & with gun/knife/grenade kills only.  I was able to get 2 in a row somehow.  Someone said it's some sort of glitch and I was just lucky enough to get it lol.


----------



## AllsWell

I was referring to the amount of death and insanity happening at a very high rate of speed, MADNESS.


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Playing modern warfare 3 (with friends on one team) 10/10 Fun!  Also Rock Smith is pretty enjoyable.  I don't know much about playing the guitar but playing with my grand fathers Gibson guitar but I'll give it a 8/10 only because I am still learning how to play and my fingers hurt from pressing on the cords...lol


----------



## Audio-Omega

_The Elder Scrolls V : Skyrim_ - 7/10


----------



## Hellbishop

Quote: 





arnesto said:


> I got Fallout New Vegas for the PS3 on a Black Friday sale for $8 bucks.
> 
> I have read that the game had some glitches and yes it does.
> 
> ...


 


 I couldnt really get into Fallout New Vegas. Too many bugs ruining the experiance since buying it on release day. I do intend to go back to it in the near future to see how it plays with the recent patches. It has alot of potential but seems to suffer from feature creep especially with all the different ammo types.
   
  Fallout 3 i love to the max. I've been playing every day since it came out and only stopped when Skyrim was released which has been the only game i am playing now since november 11 2011.
   
  Hoping Kingdoms Of Amalur and Borderlands 2 are just as fun and addictive.


----------



## Kirosia

Killzone 3 with Move/Sharpshooter - Standard FPS, but a bit more challenging than normal (which is good). I'm getting used to using the sharpshooter peripheral, and it does add to the experience. (I hate FPS with controllers). Sadly, mine has a large crack on the plastic cover over the barrel, but it's purely cosmetic, and I'm too lazy to return it.


----------



## robm321

hawaiiancerveza said:


> Playing modern warfare 3 (with friends on one team) 10/10 Fun!  Also Rock Smith is pretty enjoyable.  I don't know much about playing the guitar but playing with my grand fathers Gibson guitar but I'll give it a 8/10 only because I am still learning how to play and my fingers hurt from pressing on the cords...lol




Don't worry, you'll develop calluses. Stick with though it's worth it


----------



## beerguy0

Currently playing Skyrim. I would give it 8/10. I love the look of the game, and the fact that it's completely open-ended. I do have issues with inventory management and the system for assigning hotkeys to spells and potions, however. Both seem unnecessarily complicated.


----------



## Mozu

beerguy0 said:


> I do have issues with inventory management and the system for assigning hotkeys to spells and potions, however. Both seem unnecessarily complicated.



I can't wait for the CK in January, so modders can de-consolize the game. -_-


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Haha ya I got calluses from lifting weights in my palms but not the finger tips....lol ouch...but ya its fun!  You playing it or play guitar I assume.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





robm321 said:


> Don't worry, you'll develop calluses. Stick with though it's worth it


----------



## Draygonn

mozu said:


> I can't wait for the CK in January, so modders can de-consolize the game. -_-




And make the NPCs not stupid I hope. They can push us when we're trying to aim but we can't push them out of doorways?!?


----------



## AllsWell

Playing Serious Sam 3 BFE . All I can say is it's fcuking SERIOUS.
   
   
  My micro review of the game;
   
  First off, I'd give it a 7.5 or 8/10, just because its so insane and crazy. Like someone said (this "could" have been the future of shooters).
  The amount of shooting you do in that game is STAGGERING.
   
  First, the level design, it's just ok. Not bad but not great either. There are a lot of wide open areas to wage war in but they just all seem a little bit on the drab side, uninteresting. It's all the same in a way, concrete and desert. I remember being impressed by the expansive and wide open levels when I played the first Serious Sam back in the day, the level design was awesome back then, but now in 2011 we ( well, I ) need something different... (a futuristic far cry style comes to mind).
   
  Secondly, the sound. I play the game with my RS1i or DT990's. While the soundtrack is suitable, the sound effects specifically from Sam's weapons are lacking. (I guess i'm spoiled when it comes to sound, especially with BF3's impressive sfx). There's no depth or bass (punch) to any of the weapons. I think this is a very critical point for the game, because the game is solely based and focused on "shooting", that's all you do. So to run around with pitiful sounding weaponry can feel unsatisfying and can result in boredom (no matter how many aliens you kill).
   
  Thirdly, the gameplay itself. It's seriously insane. That's all im gonna say.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Sounds like...A Serious Sam game.
   
  I want it.
  
  Quote: 





allswell said:


> Playing Serious Sam 3 BFE . All I can say is it's fcuking SERIOUS.
> 
> 
> My micro review of the game;
> ...


----------



## derycksan

PC gamer only (for now, I "bought my son" an Xbox 360 for Christmas, Ult Marvel vs Capcom here I come!)
   
  Was playing Left4Dead2 and Diablo 3(beta) but recently picked up BF3 and been playing that non-stop since.


----------



## phonesonmyhead

*Gears of War 3*
  Great multiplayer, have yet to play campaign.
  9/10 (multiplayer)
   
*Forza 4*
  Absolutely awesome. Buy if you like racing simulators (though not _too_ different from Forza 3; think evolution rather than revolution).
  10/10


----------



## Mad Max

The Lanayru region in _Skyward Sword_ keeps blowing my mind hardcore.
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



Hit a blue timeshift stone to restore the immediate vicinity to its state hundreds of years ago.  The guardians of the Temple of Time were some advanced automaton race who would mine timeshift stones in the area to use as their source of power, complete with an Aztec/Maya style to their designs.  I love it.
 Bokoblins(?) wore clean, neat jumpsuits and beat you down with electrified weapons, LOL.

 One particular robot: "Oh, I see you have a Beetle, but an older version.  Let me upgrade it for you."

 =o

 I was expecting Goron mines or something, woodwork/stonework and all.


----------



## devouringone3

Wow, this thread makes up for such a timeline, HiGHFLYiN9started the thread saying he was playing Forza 1 for Xbox, in 2005, and now we're at Forza 4!
   
  I'm currently working on Gold Crowning all the Taiko no Tatsujin for the NDS, but I have left the hardest songs on Oni of the first two games and now I'm focusing on the third game. This is totally the type of game you starts being a flimsy loser at it (no matter how experienced you think you are at Guitar Hero or DDR) and the more you put effort and dedication the more you get better, better at holding the styli and doing fast rolls, and it feels so rewarding to beat a song you first struggled and lost so many times. For the higher quality of the playlist I give a 8 to Taiko no Tatsujin and a 7 to "7tsu no Shima no Daibouken" and to "Dororon! Yokai Daikessen!!" the two others. With an adventure mode such at the game #2 and 3, #1 would have got a 9. It's A LOT more fun (and easier because you can pull off some sweet tricks and go fast) to play on a touchscreen than using for instance a PS2 gamepad to play on the PS2 version of the games without the original plastic taiko toy.
   
  Lufia: Curse of the Sinistrals also for the NDS, a weird make over of the second Lufia game on the SNES, I'm really enjoying it. You get the same good music which has been remixed and orchestrated but still feels like the original sound (unlike, for example, the Pokémon Ruby Red remake for the GBA, which sounds nothing like Pokémon Red GB, even though it's the same songs just remixed), all the puzzles and a dynamic and engaging fighting system. I believe they did an incredible job in tweaking a great game out of a game that was already great, in fact so great that I first expected the possibilities of succeeding in achieving another degree of the same greatness close to none.
   
  Pokémon Gold / Silver / Crystal: I give 8/10 for being the second best Pokémon after Red / Blue / Green / Yellow.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Sakunyan and Grados. Oh boy.
   
  To contribute...I've been playing Modern Warfare 3 (and I feel dirty for saying that) and been really enjoying it.
   
  It's basically MW 2 with all the good customization from Black Ops and some other tweaks.
   
  Gun selection is very similar to MW 2 (a few new ones), but the unlock system for stuff is completely different (weapon wise). It's completely based on kills now so you're unlocking items much more frequently now (which I loved).
   
  They removed all the awful perks (Juggernaut, Stopping Power, etc.) so everyone is on the same level health wise. They also added tons of new Killstreaks.
   
  The only problem I really have is that most of the maps are too small for a lot of guns to be relevant. MW 2 did an excellent job of balancing the maps for that everything could feel useful on them. This is not so here. I can pretty much use SMGs on any map and have a positive KD ratio.
   
  That's not to say the maps are bad (especially compared to Black Ops aka worst maps ever), but I liked MW 2's more.
   
  tl;dr - I'm actually really enjoying MW 3. 8/10
   
  PS: I didn't mention the singleplayer because I haven't and will never play it. I don't care at all.


----------



## TehJam

That's good, I'm getting mw3 and bf3 for Christmas. Hoping they'll be good, haven't played Xbox in a year, I sold all my games back in January. If anyone wants to add me on Xbox just send a pm. 
   
   
  I also play skyrim on my pc, great game, 9/10. Would be a 10 if my sound card wasn't incompatible with everything but the music and my character breathing.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I need people to play with on PC. The COD games are one of the few games I always want to play on them...because 90% of the players are easy to style all over. 
   
  Nuke city in MW 2.


----------



## vlenbo

I'm playing Deadblock, somewhat funny/crazy cartoon game about blocking the zombies from entering in the building you stand in. However, it does get tiring.
   
  Impressions: I say this game does well for what it does, but there's this annoying bug. This is always present as you try to collect items from any place, when you move then it just simply resets itself. You don't get the item and you have to do it again.
   
  Gameplay : 7/10, reminds me of call of duty nazi zombies (loathed that game) but this game is more fun than COD, I'd give the COD one a 5/10, COD for me was hard to get a lot of rounds, no story, it's an arcade, not the same thing I know.
  Audio : Nice actors I guess, mostly generic though, but I do LOVE the announcer. 8/10, the sound effects are decent, as well as the same FRIGGING ROCK MUSIC over and over again.(not pissed)
  Price/value : definately worth the money for 10 dollars. to be honest, it may be better for 7 dollars or 5, but eh.
   
  It gets tiring though, so a break is needed.


----------



## Connnorrr

The new Star Wars MMO: Star Wars the Old Republic. It look promising, and I was interested in a break from the normal, sort of medieval setting most MMO's have, and this looked intriguing. I got to play it for a while at my buddy's house, but unfortunately it doesn't run so well on my laptop at home, which was odd. I assumed since I could run Rift, this wouldn't be a problem, but that isn't the case.
   
  When I actually was able to play, I enjoyed hurling rocks at enemies via the force, getting to use a lightsaber all that fun stuff. The questing system was nicer than your Rift's or WoW's, as the dialog scenes are fully animated with three options for responses at various point in the game (probably not a new feature for a lot of you console gamers, but this was a nice change for me), which was great getting away from reading a wall of text each time I turned in or picked up a quest. The PvP was definitely enjoyable, they scale up your damage and health so everyone can play in the same group. High level players still get an advantage by having all the skills that lower players don't.
   
  I suppose when I finish saving up for a new desktop and get a lot more in game time, I'll give this thing a proper review, with a score and all.


----------



## thenorwegian

Finnished Saints row the third. It's everything grand theft auto once was: fun in a sandbox. If someone told me now that I could either have saints row 4 or grand theft auto 5 - I'd take saints row 4 in a heartbeat. It's just so much more fun than GTA's "get a car, drive somwhere, watch cutscene, drive some more, have a shootout, drive away, repeat for 8 hours and then the game is finnished". It's been a long time since I laughed so much at a game.


----------



## Planar_head

Custom Robo (GCN): 7/10

I'm replaying this oldie because I still haven't gotten all the parts yet (just need the last one), but I decided to play through the story mode once more for kicks.
Needless to say, this game pulls no punches on how paper thin the world is supposed to be. It's as if the writers wrote a fantastic story and decided "Jeez, why is this so srs?"
Then they proceeded to punch holes in places where it wouldn't affect the main story, giving the story the impression that the world that your character is in is two dimensional; like some C-grade Hollywood film.

It really gives the impression that the game is really all about the combat, which it is. Good thing the combat's pretty fun. I haven't played this game with friends in years, but it's too deep for casual play.

tl;dr: If you see it for cheap and still play your Gamecube, pick it up.


----------



## Mdraluck23

THANK YOU SAMSUNG. Got it for free with my SSD from Black Friday, my Christmas present was a 1TB 7200rpm form the GF and i finally have space to start installing games and not just CAD stuff!


----------



## vlenbo

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> THANK YOU SAMSUNG. Got it for free with my SSD from Black Friday, my Christmas present was a 1TB 7200rpm form the GF and i finally have space to start installing games and not just CAD stuff!


 
  Lucky, I wish crucial did that to my SSD purchase, : (, I hope you  have fun with it, remember to review it!


----------



## TehJam

I got BF3 and MW3 yesterday. BF3 is fantastic, MW3 is fun as well. Squad deathmatch is just as hectic as I remember it from BC2.


----------



## asabashoyuki

Played a bit of Disgaea 3 Return (PS Vita) yesterday, finished Uncharted : Golden abyss (PSV also) a bit earlier and currently Pokemon Pinball (yes I'm being serious.) on my GBASP....
   
  Strangely I found the latter the most amusing.


----------



## Kirosia

Skyward  Sword - Fundamentally more playable (and thus enjoyable) than Twilight Princess, but doesn't blow my mind in the slightest. Still seems archaic overall compared to other similar games available on the 360/PS3. Also, Link looks like a Japanese Michael Jackson.


----------



## Eric_C

Finally finished AC: Revelations. It's okay; not enough improvements over the previous installations and a bit too difficult to earn money in this game to make it as rewarding as AC2 and AC: Brotherhood, where the cities were rebuilt through Ezio's efforts. Don't really think the ending is quite as shocking or well thought-out as 2 and Brotherhood, though it was a real treat to see Altair's plotline wrapped up.
  I'd give AC:Revelations a 6.5/10. Completely confusing for anyone new to the series, but then anyone who's familiar with the series will probably find the same flaws I did.
   
  Also just started Skyrim, about 12 hours in. I...won't be a very active forum member for a while.


----------



## bowei006

Skyrim:9 out of 10. great gameplay. open world is too open. feels to..just not bound. continuity problems, game enviroment has some graphics and bug problems. You don't feel that important
   
  Deus Ex HR: 9.5 out of 10. if they made the campaign longer and had more missions. feels like u are there. no problems whatsoeverThis would get an Easy 10.
   
  Deus Ex mising link: 7 out of 10. They just streteched this supposed to be short level out sooo much. you are weak so u have to sneak...omg..too much
   
  Crysis 2: 8.9 out of 10. Storyline is good, not best but good. Characters are believable and u kinda actually feel like u are there. Graphics on DX11 and HD textures are amazing
   
  BF3: 8 out of 10. This is just on campaign. Not that good. good graphics. everything else is generic
   
  BFBC2: 8.9 out of 10:. what can i say. it's a great game
   
  Witcher 2: 9 out of 10. everything just fits together well. no real problems. amazing graphics, especially since DX9. You feel important and like a somebody
   
  Fear 3: 8.9 out of 10; great game adn story line. pretty generic blood fps shooter, but hey. nothing wrong with that
   
  Just Cause 2: 8.9 out of 10. great open world enviroment. great engine and graphics
   
  SR3: 7 out of 10. campaign is just not there at all


----------



## Kirosia

LittleBigPlanet 2 - It's decent, but got real boring, real quick. On a technical level it's competent, and innovative at times. But at actual gameplay isn't that fun for a 2D platformer.
   
  Also, the PS Move portion... sucks. It's not fun, the controls are a hassle, and some parts don't have any platforming at all. I struggle to continue playing.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Pokemon Emerald. 9.5/10 I wish it was longer!


----------



## IIIIIIIIIIIIIII

8 Ball Pool Multiplayer   -   9.5/10  http://www.miniclip.com/games/8-ball-pool-multiplayer/en/
   
  This is easily my favorite flash game and it is highly addicting. Out of all of the pool games I have tried this is easily the best. 
   
  I would highly recommend creating an account. By creating an account (which is free) you basically get to play in tournaments, track progress, collect awards, and win money which can be used to purchase different types of cues.
   
*About the game itself: *
       This game is great. You are matched up against real people and not just some computer which makes it more realistic and also more fun since the incentive to impress and or beat a real person is there. The physics is very well done and the balls move and reflect very naturally. The balls also feel as if they have weight to them which I guess can be described as a satisfying feeling. 
   
  This game is great to play when browsing forums like Head-Fi because when it is not your turn you can be reading a thread and then when it is time for a match to start or it is your turn you are alerted by a pleasant *ding-ding*.
   
  The controls are very easy to use and feel great. Your mouse is used to control the direction and power as well as spin. Optionally you can also use the arrow keys to control spin. The spin feature adds another level of realism and dimension to an already great game. 
   
  My one gripe with this game is the limited chat feature. You are only allowed too choose from preset chat options like, "Nice Shot" "Pure Skill" "Hehe" "Good Game"
   
  Finally the game allows you to friend people and you can choose to play against people on your friends list. 
   
  Add Me - Czargeant


----------



## Cykull

Still enjoying BF3 and Skyrim at the moment. 
   
  BF3 = 7 (I've always loved BF, but there are some many texture issues and connection issues. Plus, if I get the game running I know I'll freeze at some point.)
   
  Skyrim = 9 (So much to do! Just wish it was more...)


----------



## MorbidToaster

MW 3 - 8/10 still seems like the right rating here. Needs some larger maps, but that's my only real complaint. 
   
  Bastion - 9.5/10 I had bought this awhile back and just not gotten around to playing it. However I decided to start the other day...I didn't leave my chair for 8 hours. I played all the way through and started my 'new game +'. The story is a little weird, but the game is gorgeous and I love the narrator. Overall it's just a very pretty, feature packed game. It loses .5 simply because the new game + doesn't add much.
   
  Picked up Dungeon Defenders on Steam sales. I loved it on my iPad and iPhone and am looking forward to the superior PC interface.


----------



## EnOYiN

morbidtoaster said:


> Bastion - 9.5/10 I had bought this awhile back and just not gotten around to playing it. However I decided to start the other day...I didn't leave my chair for 8 hours. I played all the way through and started my 'new game +'. The story is a little weird, but the game is gorgeous and I love the narrator. Overall it's just a very pretty, feature packed game. It loses .5 simply because the new game + doesn't add much.




The only complaint I have with Bastion is that it's a little short, but the thing with the narrator is a truly amazing mechanic. In my opinion the best game of last year.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Yeah but you always want great games to be longer. 7 hours is a good length for a download only title.
  
  Quote: 





enoyin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RexAeterna

well just got done beating gears of war 3. i haven't touched my xbox for like a year till i played this. i don't know when stuff comes out or pay attention really with games much nowadays but my brother got it for christmas when i realized it been out lol so i borrowed it. man it was a bad ass game.it was awesome and anya and sam were looking smexy in their beat up war suits and stuff lol. just depressed now i beat it,the last gears, and when you lose that one good friend in the game of that certain person was pretty sad(not gonna mention any names. don't want to spoil it for people didn't play it).


----------



## EnOYiN

morbidtoaster said:


> Yeah but you always want great games to be longer. 7 hours is a good length for a download only title.




That's true. And since I bought it on sale I can't complain.


----------



## Permagrin

Only game I'm playing now is Star Wars: The Old Republic, nothing else will get time.

The best 2 things about the game:

Missions: Each class has its own class-based storyline which follows your character throughout the game. All missions have voice acting and choice-based dialogue that occasionally impacts your descent/ascent through the sides of the force. Very KOTOR which makes it worth playing if anything. 

Companions/Crafting: Throughout the story you gain companions (combat pets) who have their own outlooks and agendas which adds a lot of flavor to the game. Companions can be tasked to gather resources for crafting/money while you play the game. Once you get additional companions you can have one companion as a combat pet and all the other companions tasked on missions to collect resources/ craft items while you and your preferred combat pet work on missions. It's really satisfying let me tell you.

And that's only the single-player aspect. Haven't done PvP and only grouped up once for a tough solo quest.

My rating as a single-player MMO: See first sentence of post.


----------



## Byakushiki

Got a chance to play Assault Horizon...On Ace difficulty. Gotta love my friend's reaction on the last level when I pulled it off first shot...Going old school instead of using DFM (dogfight mode) is so much better against a Pasternak copycat. A tad easier than taking on the CFA's missile spam. Sadly, no railgun this time.
   
  Gameplay: They didn't kid. It's fast paced and very destructive. A tad unrealistic with all the kulbits and cobra maneuvers though... 8/10? Reminds me slightly of Zero again with all the dogfights. At least 6 required some control of High-G turning as well. Control is still needed for any Sukhoi though.
   
  Story: Not bad, not great. Better than AC6, worse than Zero/4/5 by far. I won't spoil it for anyone that's interested though.
   
  Online: didn't get a chance yet. Looks and sounds good though, since DFM is pretty well implemented by the looks of it.
   
  Any other thoughts?
  This line caught me off guard though. "Yo buddy. Still alive?"
  Reaction: PIXY?!


----------



## Philimon

*MW3*. Only been playing a few days, but am familiar with previous COD games. At this point I give it 7/10: 
   
  1.  Maps aren't big enough and I don't understand why as I think bigger maps are much more fun (though I do enjoy variation). Also there is a vote system so players always have the option to skip, but now they have no choice at all to play a large map as there really aren't any.
  2.  I like the idea of kill streaks, but it sucks that you can still easily be killed by being spawned near team mates which is another reason why small maps stink. If killstreaks were reduced to MW1 levels then I would give game atleast an 8 as it would be a lot less annoying at times. This is why I mostly play search n' destroy online as its not as much a factor, but it sucks that I have to limit my game modes like this. 
  3.  Maps are too small.
  4.  I like how shotguns are now primary weapons again like in MW1. I loved playing a large maps and using shotgun in a rushing class and then relying on handgun for long range combat. However, I haven't tried any shotguns yet in multiplayer so can't say if it'll be the same experience. 
  5.  I tried campaign for about 30min before giving up. Very linear and too much cinematics. Very linear is okay if thats the genre, but I remember more variation in previous COD games.
  6.  Co-op survival mode is pretty cool. I wish it was more than 2 player though. 
   
   
*Skyrim.* Also only been playing a few days and am around lvl17, and have had previous experience with ES games with fond memories of Morrowind:
   
  1.  On PS3 there are some serious frame rate issues. The game is unplayable at times, and it has already crashed on me once. It is a major issue on PS3, and its something that seems to have been known to Bethesda before release since they did not give reviewers a copy of the games on PS3 unlike the other versions. I was so looking forward to this game too.
  2.  Besides some bugs the game is what I expected which happens to be awesome.
  3.  I hate how I find myself getting stuck in between tall rocks when I try and take shortcuts down from tall objects like mountains and buildings. I have to reload and lose everything up to that point. I've been a lot more cautious about it now, but it still happens from time to time. 
  4.  Why is a bear = dragon in terms of difficulty to kill. Dragon fights should be epic in comparison, but I get much more anxious when I randomly stumble across a random bear than when I am prepped to fight a dragon.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Stuck on the final boss of dark souls.

 17 tries MFW


----------



## Willakan

17 tries? That's nothing: to make up for the fact I cannot afford many games, I play them all on difficulty settings that are too hard for me to make them last longer. I die a lot.
   
  Directly OT:
  Skyrim: Never was a big Bethesda RPG fan, but I liked Fallout 3 (although I couldn't stomach repeated playthroughs). More fun than Oblivion (not difficult, considering Oblivion consisted of identical forests full of copy-pasted dungeons) but not relevatory. Also, optimisation is godawful.
   
  S.T.A.L.K.E.R (All three): Need to get used to not having an autosave. All running the "Complete" mods; only on Chernobyl at the moment, but it seems pretty fun, apart from the aforementioned forget-to-save-and-go-back-half-an-hour problem.
   
  Mass Effect: Bought both in the Steam sales: currently playing through the first one. Shows considerable promise - I can't really comment further as I am still in the early stages of the title.
   
  All of these, with the exception of Skyrim (was a gift) were bought in 75% off sales!


----------



## Apocalypsee

Skyrim - 9/10
   
  Never been the fan of previous series (Morrowind or Oblivion), on previous game Oblivion I only went to two gates then gets bored and never played again This is the first of this game I went through and now on level 33 and quite addicted to it. The other Bethesda game that I play is Fallout3 and New Vegas, liked both of them. I'm not the kind who likes the medieval scene with melee weapon, I'd prefer sniping from afar but Skyrim so far is the best of Elder Scrolls. Build my character for tanking both single handed and dual handed and shield as well as smithing (Daedric armor FTW), but then he fails in speechcraft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Minecraft 10/10
   
  What could I say about this game? This is LEGO in games, I'd love playing LEGO as a child building things from my imagination and this is LEGO with infinite blocks and infinite possibilities. I'd play countless hours in creative mode making models of things I like for example Star Wars SuperStar Destroyer. Fun, fun and more fun! I'm having fun playing SkyBlock challenge as well but keeps falling down which is annoying as hell
   
  BF3 - 5/10
   
  Most of the 5 are the game graphics, but it could get annoying at times. Singleplayer are too scripted and trying to copy MW3. I don't like it, I rather play MW3 than this.


----------



## MorbidToaster

1. One of my 2 complaints. The maps are too small. There's only 3 fairly large maps in the entire game. They're a ton better than Black Ops (which was unplayable because of horrible maps, IMO) but still fall short of MW 1 or MW 2.
  2. I mostly play Kill Confirmed and Domination and the spawn system is an issue every now and then. It always has been in COD games no matter how big the maps were. You'll eventually spawn next to a teamate or you'll spawn seconds before you lose a point and get slaughtered. Doesn't bug me near as much in MW 3 though.
  4. Really glad they're primary guns again, too. They nerfed the SPAS 12 which is a little dissapointing, but they nerfed the AA12 as well (thank god) so it's okay I suppose. The Striker is beatly on most maps if you're into shotguns. I've come to use SMGs for every map in MW 3 at this point.
  5. The campaign never even comes into the equation for me. It's always just a tacked on thing since MW 1, IMO.
  6. Finally have a friend to play this with but haven't tried it as of yet.

  
  Quote: 





philimon said:


> *MW3*. Only been playing a few days, but am familiar with previous COD games. At this point I give it 7/10:
> 
> *1.  Maps aren't big enough and I don't understand why as I think bigger maps are much more fun (though I do enjoy variation). Also there is a vote system so players always have the option to skip, but now they have no choice at all to play a large map as there really aren't any.*
> *2.  I like the idea of kill streaks, but it sucks that you can still easily be killed by being spawned near team mates which is another reason why small maps stink. If killstreaks were reduced to MW1 levels then I would give game atleast an 8 as it would be a lot less annoying at times. This is why I mostly play search n' destroy online as its not as much a factor, but it sucks that I have to limit my game modes like this. *
> ...


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





iiiiiiiiiiiiiii said:


> 8 Ball Pool Multiplayer   -   9.5/10  http://www.miniclip.com/games/8-ball-pool-multiplayer/en/


 

 Got curious yesterday and tried this.  Spent WAY TOO MUCH TIME playing.
   
  The 9-ball game is fun, and more fluid (probably because it's an offline game), but trying to sink the 9-ball so many times in 5 minutes does not feel as rewarding as running a living person off the table.  Not that I'm very good, but it happened yesterday.
   
  Waiting for 9-ball multiplayer.


----------



## robm321

Quote: 





philimon said:


> *MW3*. Only been playing a few days, but am familiar with previous COD games. At this point I give it 7/10:
> 
> 1.  Maps aren't big enough and I don't understand why as I think bigger maps are much more fun (though I do enjoy variation). Also there is a vote system so players always have the option to skip, but now they have no choice at all to play a large map as there really aren't any.
> 2.  I like the idea of kill streaks, but it sucks that you can still easily be killed by being spawned near team mates which is another reason why small maps stink. If killstreaks were reduced to MW1 levels then I would give game atleast an 8 as it would be a lot less annoying at times. This is why I mostly play search n' destroy online as its not as much a factor, but it sucks that I have to limit my game modes like this.
> ...


 

 Bigger maps would just mean more camping and hide and seek which is no fun. I actually like the way they designed these maps. Its the best for gameplay so far. But let's face it, MW3 has become Madden... change a few things and sell it as a full game. Fun to play but a bit outdated compared to BF3 which is slowly taking market share and will probably take over soon in the coming releases. 
   
  That being said, its a fun map pack for MW2 and I give it a 7/10 also.


----------



## Dzjudz

VVVVVV: 6/10. Don't see what all the fuss is about. Just played it today, finished with a game time of 59 minutes (it tells you at the end) and 10/20 orbs. Not going to bother with the other 10 orbs. Gameplay is alright, but very basic.


----------



## Philimon

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> 1. One of my 2 complaints. The maps are too small. There's only 3 fairly large maps in the entire game. They're a ton better than Black Ops (which was unplayable because of horrible maps, IMO) but still fall short of MW 1 or MW 2.
> 2. I mostly play Kill Confirmed and Domination and the spawn system is an issue every now and then. It always has been in COD games no matter how big the maps were. You'll eventually spawn next to a teamate or you'll spawn seconds before you lose a point and get slaughtered. Doesn't bug me near as much in MW 3 though.
> 4. Really glad they're primary guns again, too. They nerfed the SPAS 12 which is a little dissapointing, but they nerfed the AA12 as well (thank god) so it's okay I suppose. The Striker is beatly on most maps if you're into shotguns. I've come to use SMGs for every map in MW 3 at this point.
> 5. The campaign never even comes into the equation for me. It's always just a tacked on thing since MW 1, IMO.
> 6. Finally have a friend to play this with but haven't tried it as of yet.


 

 1.  I now realize that there are a couple fairly large maps (thank goodness), but nothing really with large open expanses or great vantage points that make for interesting sniper maps. I skipped Black Ops but have played the others since COD4. At first I didn't like World at War, because it felt unpolished compared to MW1, but the large maps and modest killstreaks make it IMO more fun than MW3. 
  4.  Still not have tried a shotgun or SMG class. I am not familiar enough yet with the maps to use a running type class. Plus I am too busy LOVING the Stalker Pro perk. I know though that once I start playing on Hardcore or get competitive with SnD then I will have to start using the silent perk or whatever it is called instead. I just have not leveled up enough to unlock all the perks yet because I am playing Skyrim at the same time. 
  5.  I will play single player because I am a completist due to only buying very few games these years. Basically any FPS I buy I will try to beat single player on most difficult.
  6.  Its basically the zombie survival mode from the other COD games, except they are not zombies. I am already bored of it but will likely play on occasion as a break from multiplayer. 
   
  Quote: 





robm321 said:


> Bigger maps would just mean more camping and hide and seek which is no fun. I actually like the way they designed these maps. Its the best for gameplay so far. But let's face it, MW3 has become Madden... change a few things and sell it as a full game. Fun to play but a bit outdated compared to BF3 which is slowly taking market share and will probably take over soon in the coming releases.
> 
> That being said, its a fun map pack for MW2 and I give it a 7/10 also.


 

 Agree that this does feel like an expansion to MW2 rather than a new game. 
   
  I've never had an issue with camping. Its another style of play - just a slower one. It sucks if someone is camping the corner of a room, but I find that they are noobs who cant compete with experienced players and are tired of dying constantly. Also for pros who like camping an area of the map - I don't see the problem. I've never had a problem with not being able to take them down if I wanted. The bigger issue is the killstreak reward system that allows them the power to kill you because of your teammates' incompetence.


----------



## Parall3l

Halo Reach 10/10
   
  Halo reminded me why I like FPS, no one can take out another team by themselves no matter how much that team sucked, the vehicles are not ridiculously over powered, you can't get kills with camping, no matter how big the maps are you don't have spend hours running because of the short cuts, there are no ultimate one shot kill weapons etc.


----------



## Austin Morrow

I'm A Nerd
   
  Pokemon FireRed: 8.9/10
   
  I CAN'T CATCH MEWTWO, IT'S TAKEN ME LITERALLY 500 TIMES.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Halo Reach was a fantastic game. I haven't played the re-imagine of the first game yet, but Halo has always been a lot of fun for me (with the exception of 3). The community sucks, but the games are really fun to play. Kind of like COD.
  
  Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Halo Reach 10/10
> 
> Halo reminded me why I like FPS, no one can take out another team by themselves no matter how much that team sucked, the vehicles are not ridiculously over powered, you can't get kills with camping, no matter how big the maps are you don't have spend hours running because of the short cuts, there are no ultimate one shot kill weapons etc.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Halo Reach was a fantastic game. I haven't played the re-imagine of the first game yet, but Halo has always been a lot of fun for me (with the exception of 3). The community sucks, but the games are really fun to play. Kind of like COD.


 

 I actually picked up the 10th anniversary remake today. I finished the whole campaign in one sitting (6 hours), everything feels like the exact same but sharper. AFAIK the only difference in gameplay is the two invisible flood combat forms that replaced the invisible Elites on the last mission (The maw). There is an option to switch to the original graphics so its indistinguishable from the first game. Haven't tried multiplayer yet because I should take a break. Hopefully the multiplayer will feel like the original.


----------



## ziocomposite

Picked up FFXIII and initially didn't like it but now am @ the end.  An 8/10 for me.  The first 23 hours felt like Mass Effect in respect to how linear the gameplay can be though moreso.  After that is when you finally experience an "open" world to play & "hunt" in.  I'll be starting spring semester before the FXIII-2 gets out so I'll pick that up in the summer when it's hopefully cheaper lol =P


----------



## Byakushiki

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I'm A Nerd
> 
> Pokemon FireRed: 8.9/10
> 
> I CAN'T CATCH MEWTWO, IT'S TAKEN ME LITERALLY 500 TIMES.


 


  Use something ridiculous to catch it. I managed to catch Groudon in a Premier ball, Kyogre in a Great Ball, and Rayquaza in a Luxury Ball. Every time I ran out of Ultra balls, I just went "why the heck not". Result. It seems that the more ridiculous you go, the better chance you have...to a degree. Reminds me, Emerald was awesome fun. I even have a pikachu named after myself.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





byakushiki said:


> Use something ridiculous to catch it. I managed to catch Groudon in a Premier ball, Kyogre in a Great Ball, and Rayquaza in a Luxury Ball. Every time I ran out of Ultra balls, I just went "why the heck not". Result. It seems that the more ridiculous you go, the better chance you have...to a degree. Reminds me, Emerald was awesome fun. I even have a pikachu named after myself.


 


  I've caught every single legendary (except for the ones that can only be obtained through an event) with an Ultra Ball, Master Ball, etc. I am trying to re-catch every one of them with only a Poke Ball, and i'll have to say, even though I don't have a lot left, it's a very heard task. The best method is to use False Swipe, then freeze, paralyze, or sleep.


----------



## MorbidToaster

For all you COD players...Put on the Pandora Chill / Downtempo station in the background.
   
  Night and day.


----------



## TehJam

Did anyone else really enjoy the BF3 campaign? I actually felt for some of the characters, best shooter campaign yet.
   
  owait, forgot about Halo. Halo was the best game series I've ever played, Too bad Bungie is done with it.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





tehjam said:


> Did anyone else really enjoy the BF3 campaign? I actually felt for some of the characters, best shooter campaign yet.
> 
> owait, forgot about Halo. Halo was the best game series I've ever played, Too bad Bungie is done with it.


 


  Bungie is making some other shooter game right now with Activison I think.


----------



## Parall3l

Fruit Ninja Kinect 7/10, not bad, surprising fun. The control is a bit laggy.

 Halo Combat Evolved 10th Anniversary 8.5/10, The new Kinect voice controls are a bit weird. Its a bit annoying having to say analyze scan scan scan all the time. The changes to the game compared to the original is mostly in the details around the map with added terminals that when accessed, plays videos about the history of Halo. There is also other texts added into the displays on the Pillar of Autumn that says some funny things (and one of them is about another Spartan from the Novels).


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Bungie is making some other shooter game right now with Activison I think.


 


  Call of halo?


----------



## sanakaku

Dark Souls 10/10
   
   
  It hurts soo bad, but feels so good. its breaking me apart.
   
  Anyone care for a pvp lemme know.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Traded it recently after getting my 'Dark Soul' trophy. 10/10
   
  Fantastic game(s).
  
  Quote: 





sanakaku said:


> Dark Souls 10/10
> 
> 
> It hurts soo bad, but feels so good. its breaking me apart.
> ...


----------



## Planar_head

Been a while, thread.

Dear Esther: ??/10

Defies traditional ratings. If I could complement it on something though, I would say it's a visual treat. It's hard to believe it uses the Source Engine (I think it does, anyway).

This game is one where you turn off the lights, put on your favorite pair of headphones, and wander around the environment.


----------



## Katun

Just finished Condemned 2 and Portal 2. Somehow, they compliment each other very well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It's hard for me to give any game a rating, but Portal 2 is definitely one of the best.


----------



## oqvist

Stalker: Call of Pripyat...
   
  Technical score 3/10. The gun play make the Fallout 3s to appear super sophisticated.
  gameplay. Hard to judge but the awkward animations and character controls add som resident evilesh tension as it make all the AI you encounter all that more dangerous to deal with.
  The atmosphere is there due to great score and no help whatsoever. Not many fps games that have such an atmosphere. Certainly have fallouts wasteland beat.
  There is no tutorial or anything you dive right into the deep pool and have to figure out how to live another day.
  Heck I even felt like I had to lower the difficulty to Stalker and it´s still challenging. Old school not todays school at only rewarding the player never ever challenge him. Me likes.
   
  There is very little to no QTE or cut scenes etc to break the illusion for a more cinematic feel. I tried metro 2033 some month before and that while technically superior just didn´t have
  the right feel mostly due to that except of course for the sub ways.
   
  I like games which are more like books. Leaves some for your imagination to create rather then getting all served with dumbed down action oriented CODish stuff. One of the few that
  thoroughly enjoyed Far Cry 2.


----------



## RexAeterna

i didn't know microsoft decided to release Alan Wake finally on pc! be picking that up ASAP. when i saw it on pixlesmashers uploaded vids on my subscribed folder i was like



i loved the game when i got it for the 360......but come on! pc guise! obviously gonna be 20% cooler cause of that and will be able to enjoy it in it's full glory.


----------



## KrunchyLex

I play too many games at once, but I've been getting back into Persona 4 as of late.  The game ranks a solid 10 to me, but I know the style of combat isn't the most groundbreaking or engrossing and that some others find it dry.  Still, it's one of the best games I've ever played when you consider everything like the interesting story, fantastic characters, and toe-tapping soundtrack.  Going to give Kingdoms of Amalur a spin probably today, but it'll really have to wow me to pull me away from P4.


----------



## fabio-fi

Anyone tried the Mass effect 3 demo?


----------



## Blisse

fabio-fi said:


> Anyone tried the Mass effect 3 demo?




Friend raged for an hour about the demo and multiplayer. I haven't tried it since my laptop can't handle it and I don't have my desktop, but the single player demo looked good. Same feel as ME2. Can't tell if I like or hate it yet since I wasn't using ME2's controls to the fullest.


----------



## Kirosia

I.. dislike Mass Effect. Could never get more than a few hours into the first two. The story and characters are bland Babylon 5/Star Trek fanwank and the gameplay has no visceral impact whatsoever.
   
  Asura's Wrath - Watch someone else play it on YT, or rent if you're desperate for very very very very very shallow, sporadic God of War-style combat.


----------



## EnOYiN

I kinda liked ME1 myself, but it's not like it's the best game ever made or anything. That and the DLC drama makes me not want to buy ME3.


----------



## Lorven

Enjoying the hell out of Super Meat Boy, despite it being the hardest game, ever :/


----------



## Audio-Omega

_Final Fantasy XIII-2_ - 7.5/10


----------



## KimChee

Man I've been wanting to get this I should
  
  Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> _Final Fantasy XIII-2_ - 7.5/10


----------



## gelocks

Final Fantasy XIII-2, to me, is not worth it full-priced...
  I will buy it once it's like $20 or less... I just didn't liked the previous one that much and it seems that, story-wise, this one is even MORE convoluted... the fact that I didn't like the Serrah character on XIII is also making me consider buying it only at bargain bin prices.
   
  Now... SKYRIM is a solid 9/10 in my book!
  Just got over 115 hours on it and I still need to finish some quests for Dark Brotherhood and Thieves Guild. LOVED IT but a lot of bugs... not as much as the Fallout series though...
   
  Also playing LA Noire, I like the setting and the gameplay is Ok. A solid 7/10 as of now (need to go through the whole story.)


----------



## Kirosia

Symphony of the Night - Didn't like it the first time around (never made it that far), but now that I'm halfway through, it's pretty fun. Not as cakewalk like the later Metroidvania's, nor as funky, but it's still very addictive. Inverted Castle is terrible for platforming though.


----------



## Audio-Omega

May be _Final Fantasy XIII-2_ is not selling well because the stores here have taken $30 off its retail price.  I'm waiting for _Silent Hill: Downpour_, it better be good.


----------



## KimChee

SON if one of my fav old games, I play through it every once in a while.
  
  Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Symphony of the Night - Didn't like it the first time around (never made it that far), but now that I'm halfway through, it's pretty fun. Not as cakewalk like the later Metroidvania's, nor as funky, but it's still very addictive. Inverted Castle is terrible for platforming though.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Mabinogi The fantasy Life. 9/10
  Been a long time player of this MMO, Nexon managed to destroy it's player bass in a few months but int he last patch corrected all the issues and errors they caused. The new content they have added tot his game really improve on what they original game built up and I love it. Free to play, cute art style with a very dark story makes it friendly yet interesting, combat is....well It's an MMO in the WOW era so it's pretty much wow but revolves much more around timing and combinations of skills. Customization is pretty much all this game is about, and the "Fantasy Life" is well.....you can live a fantasy life, life skills you would actually use in real life can be used in this game, markets, farming, blacksmith, ect... but it's much more in depth and an evolution of the basic, mine ore, make weapons blah blah blah. Anyone in the mood for a good Hardcore/casual MMO with many different layers and customization options for your avatar, check it out.


----------



## g_hause

I can't get enough of Saints Row the Third. 
  It is like GTA, only offensive.


----------



## Philimon

I find GTA offensive. It stinks. 
   
  I started playing a bit of COD MW3 again. The multiplayer is a little less chaotic since I unlocked all the perks. And I've found the perk strike package thing entertaining, but probably not as useful to winning as having UAV and crate. 
   
   
  Pretty much the only two classes I've used since starting playing again a couple days ago:
   
   
  UMP45 silenced, kick
  FAMAS akimbo
   
  Blind Eye Pro
  Assassin Pro
  Steady Aim Pro 
   
   
  OR
   
   
  UMP45 rapid fire, kick
  Stinger
   
  Scavenger Pro
  Hardline Pro
  Steady Aim Pro


----------



## Zankes

Dark Souls 10/10 I already have platinum trophy in it in ps3, but I sure love PVP...


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

It's probably gonna take me another year or two to really get through Dark Souls the way I did with Demon Souls... god that game was awesome!!!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





zankes said:


> Dark Souls 10/10 I already have platinum trophy in it in ps3, but I sure love PVP...


 


  I'm so over the PVP on that game, built a character for pvp, got to level 120. Enemy magically apperas behind me mid back stab animation, then pops to the other side of the hellkite bridge and taunts, it was a 1 hit kill, he's using the lightning spear+5. Yea pvp can eat it SUNBRO'S AHOY!


----------



## Audio-Omega

I didn't like _Demon Souls_ because of its "you die often" aspect, likewise with _Dark Souls_.


----------



## Zankes

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I didn't like _Demon Souls_ because of its "you die often" aspect, likewise with _Dark Souls_.


 


  Thats why most of the games theese days sucks, because they are made so that can noobs can play em easily... I have played Dark Souls so much that I can even play it thru without dying and I also have played it thru without leveling.... hehehhe I'm proud lol.
   
   
  Souls games for ever...
   
   
  EDIT: Trust me people if you learn everything and konow every weapon in the game the game is just so easy... If any one plays PVP and haven't yet joined to the psn Chat Umbasa Bros, you should sent me a message in here lol.


----------



## Audio-Omega

It would be good to be able to select difficulty levels.


----------



## Zankes

I can help you or if any one needs help in Dark Souls.... I have many toons.. Like 50SL, 85SL, 125SL and 6 SL....
  If you play on PS3, please send me a message in SEN(PSN they changed the name of PSN to SEN)... My SEN account is Zankes


----------



## midoo1990

Starcraft wings of liberty.
  having played world of warcraft,this is my second game from Blizzard but it sure did suck.
  campaign is long,repepitive and boring.Multiplayer even in the lower brackets sucks because it depends on the speed of when you build the units.no strategy involved.build faster,attack you win.
  This is my last title from Blizzard.no Diablo for me.
  nothing interests me now to purchase.i play MW3 with my friends on TS and have fun,and im waiting on Guild wars2 to see if it is up to the hype.


----------



## Blisse

midoo1990 said:


> Starcraft wings of liberty.
> having played world of warcraft,this is my second game from Blizzard but it sure did suck.
> campaign is long,repepitive and boring.Multiplayer even in the lower brackets sucks because it depends on the speed of when you build the units.no strategy involved.build faster,attack you win.
> This is my last title from Blizzard.no Diablo for me.
> nothing interests me now to purchase.i play MW3 with my friends on TS and have fun,and im waiting on Guild wars2 to see if it is up to the hype.




LOL what? You do realize the game is competitive? 

Of course if you build units faster than your opponent you win. When is that not true? He has more and better stuff than you, then he beats you. Strategy comes from optimizing your game so you can build more or better stuff faster than your opponent. 

Maybe you couldn't get past the 3 minute mark since your game is so not optimized you lose to a 14 pool... (that actually happened in a game I played. protoss guy was wondering how the zerglings got there when they were supposed to be there).


----------



## tdockweiler

*Fallout 3 - 10/10*
   
  Pretty amazing how I can buy a game for just $60 and play it for 300+ hours for several years. I think i've played through this game maybe a dozen or more times. It just never gets old. People who just play through the main storyline and quit and doing it wrong. You need to take your time.
   
  What's funny about this is that I remember playing it and quitting after getting out of the vault. Never even found "GNR". Once I went up inside the Washington Memorial to attach a Satellite Dish, I was hooked.
   
  The way this game is made is interesting. It seems to be specifically be made to be more difficult (for me) earlier on in the game. At first it feels like you're trying to survive and then you do become nearly invincible.
   
  Exploration is what I like most about this game. I've played this game for 300-400 hours and i'm still finding something new. It seems there's a story behind every little thing.
   
  The game is fairly realistic if you think about it. Even those "Super Mutants" and Ghouls if you get into the story.
   
  Another nice thing about this is that you can build your character any way you want. It's even fun to go through the entire game with just Unarmed weapons.
   
  I think this and "Uncharted 2" are my favorites of the last 5 years. Uncharted 2 is nearly perfect IMO and I even prefer it to part 3.


----------



## midoo1990

Quote: 





blisse said:


> LOL what? You do realize the game is competitive?
> Of course if you build units faster than your opponent you win. When is that not true? He has more and better stuff than you, then he beats you. Strategy comes from optimizing your game so you can build more or better stuff faster than your opponent.
> Maybe you couldn't get past the 3 minute mark since your game is so not optimized you lose to a 14 pool... (that actually happened in a game I played. protoss guy was wondering how the zerglings got there when they were supposed to be there).


 

 i dont like the game.period.i find it stupid that who builds faster with no strategy wins.if they put 10 minutes period then attack then it woul be nice.
  i dont like the game in its current form.the more that clicks in a faster pace,the one who wins.


----------



## EnOYiN

midoo1990 said:


> i dont like the game.period.i find it stupid that who builds faster with no strategy wins.if they put 10 minutes period then attack then it woul be nice.
> i dont like the game in its current form.the more that clicks in a faster pace,the one who wins.




Well, I suppose that's where the RT in RTS comes in. It's not just normal strategy, it's in real time. Still, I think that on lower levels you can win quite easily with an APM of about 30. As long as you're doing the right things. Building the right things requires some thought and planning. That would be called strategy for as far as I can tell. I can respect you don't like starcraft, but not because of the reasons you mentioned. There is a lot of strategy in SC and APM might be a factor, but only in master and grandmaster leagues IMO.


----------



## J W

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> *Fallout 3 - 10/10*
> 
> Pretty amazing how I can buy a game for just $60 and play it for 300+ hours for several years. I think i've played through this game maybe a dozen or more times. It just never gets old. People who just play through the main storyline and quit and doing it wrong. You need to take your time.
> 
> ...


 


  Fallout: New Vegas is better in almost every way. Of course, I never played Fallout 3 with any of the DLC.


----------



## derycksan

I guess he doesn't understand the "strategy" of early scouting/defense.  COD:MW fan doesn't like SC....no surprises there.
  
  Quote: 





enoyin said:


> Well, I suppose that's where the RT in RTS comes in. It's not just normal strategy, it's in real time. Still, I think that on lower levels you can win quite easily with an APM of about 30. As long as you're doing the right things. Building the right things requires some thought and planning. That would be called strategy for as far as I can tell. I can respect you don't like starcraft, but not because of the reasons you mentioned. There is a lot of strategy in SC and APM might be a factor, but only in master and grandmaster leagues IMO.


----------



## Eric_C

midoo1990: I think "rush" is a valid strategy; they're overwhelming with speed. And hey, not judging, because I gave up on RTS long ago knowing that I just suck at them. Heck, I even have problems with single player!
   
  But it's a bit weird to dismiss all of Blizzard's games because you don't like SC. Didn't you enjoy WoW? The fact that you're looking at Guild Wars suggests that you enjoy the genre, at least--and SC is a wholly different genre from WoW. Diablo is probably closer to WoW in gameplay; I wouldn't write Diablo 3 off just yet, if I were you.
  It'd be like writing off Street Fighter because I didn't like Resident Evil. Really, really different beasts.


----------



## Kukuk

Played through* Dear Esther* the other day, I'd probably rate it an 8/10
   
  As far as the concept goes, it's about the perfect game for me. A large emphasis on quality of story telling, *very* immersive, with no combat or frantic running. I only really had two problems with it: it was too short, and the story lacked clarity. I really only had a vague idea of what was going on, and it was too hard to figure out what was meant to be literal, and what was a metaphor, though it's entirely possible I might better understand it if I gave it another playthrough. It _does_ ask more of the person playing it than most other games do.
   
  Still, not enough can be said about the quality of narration and writing, and the attention to detail in the environments. Really wish there were more games like this.


----------



## IcedTea

Playing Deadspace at the moment
   
  pretty fun game, but makes you paranoid when turning corners -_-


----------



## Planar_head

kukuk said:


> Played through* Dear Esther* the other day, I'd probably rate it an 8/10
> 
> As far as the concept goes, it's about the perfect game for me. A large emphasis on quality of story telling, *very* immersive, with no combat or frantic running. I only really had two problems with it: it was too short, and the story lacked clarity. I really only had a vague idea of what was going on, and it was too hard to figure out what was meant to be literal, and what was a metaphor, though it's entirely possible I might better understand it if I gave it another playthrough. It _does_ ask more of the person playing it than most other games do.
> 
> Still, not enough can be said about the quality of narration and writing, and the attention to detail in the environments. Really wish there were more games like this.




Have you played it through a second time yet? I've gone through thrice now... there's a reason, but since you own the game, I'll let you find out for yourself. 

EDIT: Though, I don't think the third time 'round was as fulfilling as the second. Who knows though, the fourth may be the one.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





planar_head said:


> Have you played it through a second time yet? I've gone through thrice now... there's a reason, but since you own the game, I'll let you find out for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  downloading now!, looks great.


----------



## midoo1990

Quote: 





derycksan said:


> I guess he doesn't understand the "strategy" of early scouting/defense.  COD:MW fan doesn't like SC....no surprises there.


 


   
  whats up with the rude attitude?the game is good,i just dont like the sole dependance on APM.i like to take my time and use the map as effectively as possible without being keyboard maniac just like the campaigns where you have time to plan things out.
  thats why we have this thread,for different opinions,no need for fanboys here.
  
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


> midoo1990: I think "rush" is a valid strategy; they're overwhelming with speed. And hey, not judging, because I gave up on RTS long ago knowing that I just suck at them. Heck, I even have problems with single player!
> 
> But it's a bit weird to dismiss all of Blizzard's games because you don't like SC. Didn't you enjoy WoW? The fact that you're looking at Guild Wars suggests that you enjoy the genre, at least--and SC is a wholly different genre from WoW. Diablo is probably closer to WoW in gameplay; I wouldn't write Diablo 3 off just yet, if I were you.
> It'd be like writing off Street Fighter because I didn't like Resident Evil. Really, really different beasts.


 
  Blizzard doesnt care about customers feedback.people cry over the forums at the numerous wrong aspects with WOW and the insane class imbalance in PVP and the old content rehash of PVE and the very poor and lazy design.im not the only one that shares these thoughts,world's best players left WOW because of the numerous issues with catacylism and the lack of feedback from the developers to our valid concern.they are turning into money machine which unfortunatly ruined the game for a large player base.
  i had a great fun with WOW ofcourse and it will remain one of the best games ever created,but i couldnt cope with the changes/decisions made by blizzard considering i was a paying customer(15$ per motnhs).


----------



## Draygonn

planar_head said:


> Have you played it through a second time yet? I've gone through thrice now... there's a reason, but since you own the game, I'll let you find out for yourself.
> EDIT: Though, I don't think the third time 'round was as fulfilling as the second. Who knows though, the fourth may be the one.




Like watching Primer.


----------



## Blisse

midoo1990 said:


> derycksan said:
> 
> 
> > I guess he doesn't understand the "strategy" of early scouting/defense.  COD:MW fan doesn't like SC....no surprises there.
> ...




Because there is no "sole dependance on APM." At high levels, there are some good players who can play at pretty low APMs, and bad players who play at high APMs. At the highest levels, you need to be fast because you're at the highest and other players will push your multitasking, since they have good multitasking.

But you're not there.

You sound like a lot of Bronze players who think, "I could be pro or good but I just don't have the handspeed or 'APM.'" Well, no you can't because that's not the problem.

APM is completely useless at low levels, which is where you are. All you need to know is timing, and how to do things on time. One can play the first 3-4 minutes at basically 10 APM. I'll try later, even on my laptop with trackpad, but Blizzard's APM counter is terrible and I'm going to get steamrolled by Diamonds on a laptop once they see how bad my micro is.

You want people to play a certain style. Well, that's not how online games work, and not how competitive games work. People will do what they want. If your opponent wants to play at Normal (not maniac keyboard) Speed, then if you want to win, you need to play at that speed. Strategy only exists after you're good enough with mechanics that you can use them without hurting your entire game too much. While we can't fault you for not liking how the game works, but we can criticize how you're thinking about the game.


----------



## derycksan

Didn't mean to have attitude, just a little jab.
   
  I don't know how you can say that, the game just isn't restrictive on waiting 10 minuets to do anything.  You can take your time, but you need defense if you do that or you have the option to rush things (in other words, pick your strategy).  I dunno, maybe you'd be more of a Civ fan.
  
  Really? You're criticizing Blizzard for NOT listening to customers?  That was their problem to begin with.  They made changes to suit the legions of people that wanted things easier, homogenized, which eventually made things boring.  Balance takes time to get right (every game has balance issues) and they tend to do a better than average job
  Quote: 





midoo1990 said:


> whats up with the rude attitude?the game is good,i just dont like the sole dependance on APM.i like to take my time and use the map as effectively as possible without being keyboard maniac just like the campaigns where you have time to plan things out.
> thats why we have this thread,for different opinions,no need for fanboys here.
> 
> Blizzard doesnt care about customers feedback.people cry over the forums at the numerous wrong aspects with WOW and the insane class imbalance in PVP and the old content rehash of PVE and the very poor and lazy design.im not the only one that shares these thoughts,world's best players left WOW because of the numerous issues with catacylism and the lack of feedback from the developers to our valid concern.they are turning into money machine which unfortunatly ruined the game for a large player base.
> i had a great fun with WOW ofcourse and it will remain one of the best games ever created,but i couldnt cope with the changes/decisions made by blizzard considering i was a paying customer(15$ per motnhs).


----------



## RawrAnOcean

I have to agree here.  I was a big fan of Brood War and got pretty good at the game.  B+ on pgt A- on iccup.  I had around 250 APMs, but that was much easier back then since you could only select 12 units at a time.  With SC2, I'm fairly decent.  I'm high masters and would like to say I play as fast as BW.  A lot of my friends are Platinum or lower and blame a lot of their game on APM.  But I can beat them by using only a mouse.  The game is very dependent on feeling, scouting, reacting.  When playing Zerg and trying to get away with greedy drones, you have to know when to make units at the last possible second to maximize economy.  Playing with my silver league friends, I just make a line of siege tanks...and you just see people walk right into them.  I win by knowing what to do and what my opponent is doing.  And even if you lose, RTS is fun just watching huge armies clash.  12 banelings killing 40 marines is a beautiful sight.
  
  Quote: 





blisse said:


> Because there is no "sole dependance on APM." At high levels, there are some good players who can play at pretty low APMs, and bad players who play at high APMs. At the highest levels, you need to be fast because you're at the highest and other players will push your multitasking, since they have good multitasking.
> But you're not there.
> You sound like a lot of Bronze players who think, "I could be pro or good but I just don't have the handspeed or 'APM.'" Well, no you can't because that's not the problem.
> APM is completely useless at low levels, which is where you are. All you need to know is timing, and how to do things on time. One can play the first 3-4 minutes at basically 10 APM. I'll try later, even on my laptop with trackpad, but Blizzard's APM counter is terrible and I'm going to get steamrolled by Diamonds on a laptop once they see how bad my micro is.
> You want people to play a certain style. Well, that's not how online games work, and not how competitive games work. People will do what they want. If your opponent wants to play at Normal (not maniac keyboard) Speed, then if you want to win, you need to play at that speed. Strategy only exists after you're good enough with mechanics that you can use them without hurting your entire game too much. While we can't fault you for not liking how the game works, but we can criticize how you're thinking about the game.


----------



## Katun

Mirror's Edge - 8/10
   
  A very fresh experience. It was A LOT of fun.


----------



## EnOYiN

katun said:


> Mirror's Edge - 8/10
> 
> A very fresh experience. It was A LOT of fun.




I really liked that one as well,. Sadly EA stopped working on part two for whatever reason.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> I really liked that one as well,. Sadly EA stopped working on part two for whatever reason.


 

 Yeah, a real shame. But supposedly, the lead developer for BF3 left the team to work on a "secret project". Hopes up.


----------



## midoo1990

.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





j w said:


> Fallout: New Vegas is better in almost every way. Of course, I never played Fallout 3 with any of the DLC.


 


  Yeah, it has more weapons, more quests etc, but somehow once I finished the game I found there wasn't enough to do to keep me playing.
  The problem with NV is the lack of rewards for exploration. I mean I remember once spending 2 hours trying to visit new locations and there was no good loot to find and each location was too small.
  It's as if they put in a ton of locations and said "Sorry, we don't have anything good here for you. We ran out of time."
   
  I mean they could add a rock to the map and have it be a location.
   
  NV for me was kind of like Skyrim and Oblivion. Once I got about 50 hours into NV I kind of got bored with it. At least Skyrim latest me about 100+ hours, but haven't played that one in a month.
   
  BTW does anyone else find it strange that in NV there's not enough enemies to kill? I swear I went 10 minutes without seeing anything to kill.
   
  I can see why people prefer NV. Love the DLC for Fallout 3. I'd say Broken Steel and Point Lookout are the best.
   
  Maybe one reason I didn't love NV was it's location. I miss all the indoor locations and vaults that were actually worth going into. Not enough Super Mutants to kill too


----------



## tdockweiler

Is Demon's Souls harder than Ghouls and Ghosts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I can't remember the last difficult game I played. 
   
  FFXI was always a challenge for me when soloing, but in that game it's all a grind (or was). 
  Of course now that game has become dumbed down a bit.
   
  What's sad is that the last challenging game I played was Mario: The Lost Levels!
   
  What's funny too is that I actually had a hard time with Bioshock 2. I was playing through the game all wrong.
  I never used the drills and barely used any of the vending machine items or special powers (forget what they're called). Well, duh...Seemed to constantly run out of ammo.
   
  I think my weapon selection was just awful. 
   
  I've finished the game on the hardest mode several times now without problems. 75% through you basically become overpowered.
   
   
  I still remember the days of finally beating the Grim Reaper in "Castlevania". It seems my brother and I rarely got past him. Guess we didn't ever use Holy Water.
  The old game "Gauntlet" was another game I've found impossible to beat.


----------



## Blisse

tdockweiler said:


> ...
> The old game "Gauntlet" was another game I've found impossible to beat.




Ahh, a friend a long while ago gave me some PlayStation 2 game called Gauntlet Seven something and it was really fun to play since it could support four people, and it was awesome to play in a group, though we sucked as kids. I also liked King Arthur for PS2 for the same reason.

Does anyone know why they stopped making NHL games for the PC? I really want to play one, but with like, updated rosters and graphics. I'd be good with just the simulation too, but I want to use my gamepad o-o


----------



## Kukuk

Been playing Dragon Age Origins. Probably... What, my 4th play-through? I still like it, but after playing Dragon Age 2 I realize just how dull the combat is. That's the one area I feel Dragon Age 2 definitely improved on. I think if I were to compare the two games overall, I'd probably put them at a tie. There's some things I like about DA2 more, and some things I like about Origins more. For example, I like the dialog (in quality, and quantity) better on Origins, though that's not to say DA2 is poorly written. So if I had to rate Origins, I'd give it an... 8/10.
   
  Of course, the reason I'm playing it is to hold me over until Mass Effect 3. I'm totally excited. Like, Skyrim excited.


----------



## Austin Morrow

I've been playing Pokemon Black & White (yes, make fun of me as I am a hardcore Pokemon fan) and I'll have toy say that I liked it better when there was less than 2 million Pokemon, if you know what I mean (the original 150-300 would've been perfect). The new designs of the creatures are horrible, and while I do like all the new features, it just doesn't feel like Pokemon anymore. I guarantee there are dozens of kids playing Black and White and if you were to go and question them on what a Charizard is, they'd be like, "What's a Charizard?"


----------



## treal512

TFC - 10/10


----------



## Draygonn

SR3 10/10 so far

Just got it this afternoon. Hilarious, wacky, off the wall stuff going on. I'm glad the GTA motif keeps improving.


----------



## Connnorrr

I'll have to disagree, there are great designs in the new generations. Also, the original designs aren't entirely amazing as some people like to think:
   

  
  Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> I've been playing Pokemon Black & White (yes, make fun of me as I am a hardcore Pokemon fan) and I'll have toy say that I liked it better when there was less than 2 million Pokemon, if you know what I mean (the original 150-300 would've been perfect). The new designs of the creatures are horrible, and while I do like all the new features, it just doesn't feel like Pokemon anymore. I guarantee there are dozens of kids playing Black and White and if you were to go and question them on what a Charizard is, they'd be like, "What's a Charizard?"


----------



## Draygonn

...


----------



## MuppetFace

Playing Mass Effect 3 now. So far, it's great. A lot more "personal" than the demo, which makes all the difference.
   
  Had some trouble with character importing though. Apparently if you made your Shepard in ME1 and imported him/her to ME2, the third game freaks out and says "omg I can't make it work!" Basically it says the character code wont fully work. So I had to go in and re-touch some of my Shepard's features to make her "right." Fortunately it was mostly minor. Hair and skin tone basically.
   
  I guess the new graphics engine doesn't get along with some of the character traits from the first game?


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Playing Mass Effect 3 now. So far, it's great. A lot more "personal" than the demo, which makes all the difference.
> 
> Had some trouble with character importing though. Apparently if you made your Shepard in ME1 and imported him/her to ME2, the third game freaks out and says "omg I can't make it work!" Basically it says the character code wont fully work. So I had to go in and re-touch some of my Shepard's features to make her "right." Fortunately it was mostly minor. Hair and skin tone basically.
> 
> I guess the new graphics engine doesn't get along with some of the character traits from the first game?


 


  Had the same issue. My Shepard ended up looking like a freak. Even now she's got a serious lazy eye, not sure if that's something I could have fixed though, didn't see a "lazy eye" option when making the character! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Really interested to see how it's all going to end. I've been really invested in the Mass Effect universe, probably more so than any other game this gen. I'm pretty much avoiding most of the internet, because even the most minor of spoilers would drive me nuts!


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





connnorrr said:


> I'll have to disagree, there are great designs in the new generations. Also, the original designs aren't entirely amazing as some people like to think:


 

 Did I say designs? My fault, I meant names.


----------



## PhenomenalSound

I'm currently playing Need For Speed The Run 6/10.


----------



## Connnorrr

Oh, in that case you do have a point. Some of the new names are ridiculous.
  
  Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Did I say designs? My fault, I meant names.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





phenomenalsound said:


> I'm currently playing Need For Speed The Run 6/10.


 

_Thanks EA for hogging the Porsche license for your mediocre NFS games._


----------



## Kukuk

Welp, beat Mass Effect 3. Not really sure what to think of the end. I feel like it was really well done, especially the couple hours leading up to the conclusion, but I'm not 100% satisfied. I'll have to give it another playthrough and see how things can end differently. I'll hold off on giving it an actual rating until then. I certainly did enjoy the ride though!


----------



## Eric_C

What the. How long is this game?


----------



## Kukuk

I think I did just about everything, so I clocked in around 28 hours.


----------



## Eric_C

Oh okay. Not so bad then...


----------



## MuppetFace

LOL.
   
  I've barely finished the first handful of main missions, and I've clocked in 11 hours. I love spending time doing upgrades, customizing armor, going back and exploring _every _conversation arc.


----------



## Kukuk

Yeah, I really loved spending time just wandering the Citadel and hearing all the conversations. And of course interacting with the crew is a lot of fun as well, even if there wasn't quite as much to talk about as there was in the last two games.


----------



## MuppetFace

Maybe it's just me, but triggering those conversations in the Citadel and other areas is a lot more tedious now. Before you could run about 10 feet away, run back, and then the next fragment would play. Now it seems like you have to engage in an actual conversation somewhere else, or leave the area and return, or do something significant to hear the next part.


----------



## Kukuk

I noticed that, though I didn't really have a problem with it. I was running around the Citadel so much I really didn't have to go out of my way to hear all the conversations.


----------



## Kirosia

Silent Hill Downpour is borderline terrible. Plays a lot like Shattered Memories (same ******* warped perspective, scripted chase scenes, instant kills), and is IMO a considerable step back from Homecoming.
   
  EDIT: And the save function lies. The game acts like it frequently autosaves, oft showing the phrase  "saving..." on-screen... but they're just checkpoints in case of death. If you turn off the game, you will have to do the entire section over again.


----------



## ibage

I finished ME3 Wednesday night and I've been moping about it since. The game was spectacular right up until the final 10 minutes. The ending comes out of nowhere and lack logic. However, while I'm having a hard time doing so, I was able to overlook it for another round. Like I said earlier, the game was fantastic. Loads of memorable moments and the gameplay was better refined than ME2.


----------



## mastershake2393

Oh boy, where do I begin?
   
  Playing through ME1 and ME2 again because all of my save files, at least from ME1, were on my 360 that I sold awhile ago... Of those two games, I'd rate ME1 a 9.5/10 and ME2 an 8/10. The only reason I'm playing through both of them again is for ME3 as I have tried to play it with a save file I found in a different forum. It was just too much different than what I would've liked to have happen from the previous games...
   
  I've picked up The Witcher 2 again due to me not being able to complete it the first time around (too much stuff was going on). I would give it a 9/10.
   
  Then there's Tribes: Ascend (open beta) which is about a 8.75/10. And WoW which I won't give a rating lol.


----------



## Kirosia

A few more hours into Downpour... goes from generic to unfathomably frustrating. You finally let me do a bit of free roaming, but you don't give me a map or any clue as to where to go? Oh, and enemies regenerate, but health packs are incredibly scarce.


----------



## grokit

How about a racing games subforum? I like arcade racers, I started way back with full-size Pole Position arcade consoles, then played it on my to Atari 5200 "Supersystem", where I could win the pole on a bet. After that I was crazy about Grand Turismo 3 (GT3) on the PS2, now I am into the Motorstorm franchise on the PS3. All three versions are good, but Motorstorm: Pacific Rift is the best of the three. Motorstorm: Apocalypse was a great evolution as it's story-driven but it seems unfinished, I went through all the levels rather quickly. I'm about 500 points away from the end of Pacific Rift (level 8 I think). The original Motorstorm was great in its day but not as good as these other two that came after, it seems impossible to advance at this point and it bores me in comparison. I also like Speed Racer (based on the movie) on the Nintendo Wii quite a bit, but it needs another level (or two) in it.


----------



## MuppetFace

Shame about _Silent Hill Downpour_. Reading some previews for it. it sounded like it was back to focusing on building a sense of atmosphere and trying some interesting new mechanics. They mentioned the chase thing, but I had no idea it was one of the primary mechanics of the game, I just assumed it was an event to be used sparingly. I could never get very far in Shattered Memories, because I have a deep-seated inability to enjoy using the Wiimote.
   
_SH: Homecoming_ was just generic and boring in my opinion. Some of the designs and set pieces were interesting (I liked the part with the childhood home's crazy security system closing off and trapping you inside, that death contraption in the prison...). Overall though it just failed to be sufficiently creepy and felt like old, stale _creepypasta_. Then again I seem to be one of the few people on this planet who really loved _SH4:_ _The Room_. The atmosphere and psychology of that game were fantastic in my opinion.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Shame about _Silent Hill Downpour_. Reading some previews for it. it sounded like it was back to focusing on building a sense of atmosphere and trying some interesting new mechanics. They mentioned the chase thing, but I had no idea it was one of the primary mechanics of the game, I just assumed it was an event to be used sparingly. I could never get very far in Shattered Memories, because I have a deep-seated inability to enjoy using the Wiimote.
> 
> _SH: Homecoming_ was just generic and boring in my opinion. Some of the designs and set pieces were interesting (I liked the part with the childhood home's crazy security system closing off and trapping you inside, that death contraption in the prison...). Overall though it just failed to be sufficiently creepy and felt like old, stale _creepypasta_. Then again I seem to be one of the few people on this planet who really loved _SH4:_ _The Room_. The atmosphere and psychology of that game were fantastic in my opinion.


 


  Pretty much this.


----------



## SixthFall

Mass effect 3: So far a great conclusion to what I think could be one of the best gaming experiences ever! 9.5/10
   
  Shadow of the Colossus: Oh man, its been way to long since i last played this, great atmosphere and just downright amazing. A real work of art! 10/10


----------



## Kirosia

To be fair, the chase scenes aren't that common, now that I'm hours in. Once you leave the introduction, the game does get better, but it just throws constant frustrations at you. The overall feel is more on-rails linear adventure (think Alan wake or SC: Conviction) than previous SHs.  And maps and items are very easy to miss, so when you get to the less linear portions,  you can end up wandering around for hours in the same area, unsure of what to do or where you've yet to explore. There's also numerous wild gooses, places that lead nowhere. Enemies are... don't make much sense. They have bland design and odd behaviors, some of which seem out of place in an SH. There's one enemy that looks more like a generic RE reject than anything. And they can block  and dodge attacks, right after you counterattack.. but there's no way for you to quickstep forward, so it ends up a becoming a game of cat and mouse. Early on, you can do a small series of puzzles to get a handgun, BUT... you lose it and your current first aid kits once you leave the fairly short stage. I want to like Downpour, but it's right now at best a 3/5 for me.
   
  I liked Homecoming more because at the the least the atmosphere and overall design at least resembled a SH. (Think RE4 to RE3, but not as drastic or refined) Not particularly scary or thought-provoking, but it was entertaining. I actually did beat The Room, which was underrated, though I'm unsure if I could ever have the patience to replay it.


----------



## sobbapp

Civilization 5-8.25/10. Not much to say, pretty similar to civ4. but I hate how barbarians re-spawn randomly
Saints row 3-8/10. Its does the crazy stuff gta forgot how to do but the bullets don't seem to register as cleanly and its much less satisfying shooting somone so it feels a little shallow.
Skyrim 7/10- They stripped away too much imo. the earlier games had limitless ways to play the game but in skyrim once you try warrior/mage/thief types there isn't much else reason to play expect mods.


----------



## sml1226

j w said:


> Fallout: New Vegas is better in almost every way. Of course, I never played Fallout 3 with any of the DLC.




New Vegas felt incredibly shallow with no real challenge involved among everyone I've talked to. It's unanimous among those people that NV feels like a giant piece of DLC. I run out and grab Boone and a rifle of my own and we destroy everything with thousands and thousands of caps from the snow globes and the casinos. That's about it. Even joining the Legion, I am overpowered with no more than some good armor and a hunting rifle.

3 made me work to survive until I had at least reached level 10. I hit level 30 before I was even close to finishing the game in NV, where I beat the game, played 3 of the DLCs, and still haven't hit level 30 (still barely making it through some areas I haven't finished yet). It's harder to find an enemy and actually come out alive in 3. The only threat to me in NV really were the Cazadores, and that was only until I realized Hollow Point ammo rips them to shreds.

Anyway, combine the two (iron sights, companion system, possibly the reputation thing from NV and the challenge, atmosphere (no, not the severe green tint), and environment of 3) and it would probably be one of my favorite games of all time. 

Back on topic...
*Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker - 6/10.* They stripped out way too much due to it being a PSP release. There is so much more that was intended to be in there, a lot of which would have fixed my complaints, but as is it feels like an above average portable and a crappy MGS game.

*Sonic Generations - 7/10.* Had they not bashed the older classic sonic line the entire time implying they were only doing it to appease fans like me that were pissed at Sonic 4 simply for the title attempting to claim it's a part of the early incredible saga of Sonic and the Death Egg, it may have been the best of the 3D ones. Takes Colors and Unleashed and polishes it up a bit for the Modern gameplay which is nice, and the classic level design is nice, but the whole thing is just a recycled game, so I can't say I loved it.

*Rag Doll Kung Fu: Fists of Plastic - 3/3.* I got it for free, it's a good waste of time. The game is so short and uselessly boring after you beat the "story" without another person to play with, but I'll put it on a 3 point scale not even worthy of my normal scale. In this regard, it's flawless, especially at the price of $0 for the promo period.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> New Vegas felt incredibly shallow with no real challenge involved among everyone I've talked to. It's unanimous among those people that NV feels like a giant piece of DLC. I run out and grab Boone and a rifle of my own and we destroy everything with thousands and thousands of caps from the snow globes and the casinos. That's about it. Even joining the Legion, I am overpowered with no more than some good armor and a hunting rifle.
> 3 made me work to survive until I had at least reached level 10. I hit level 30 before I was even close to finishing the game in NV, where I beat the game, played 3 of the DLCs, and still haven't hit level 30 (still barely making it through some areas I haven't finished yet). It's harder to find an enemy and actually come out alive in 3. The only threat to me in NV really were the Cazadores, and that was only until I realized Hollow Point ammo rips them to shreds.
> Anyway, combine the two (iron sights, companion system, possibly the reputation thing from NV and the challenge, atmosphere (no, not the severe green tint), and environment of 3) and it would probably be one of my favorite games of all time.


 

  
  I think it's a little unfair to judge a game solely on it's difficulty. The writing in New Vegas is infinitely better than Fallout 3's, with many more ways to tackle the main story, and pretty much every single character in New Vegas is more memorable than the characters in Fallout 3. To me, New Vegas felt more like what Fallout 3 should have been. (Not to say I didn't love Fallout 3, I absolutely did!)
   
  I really hope Obsidian keeps making more Fallout games.


----------



## sml1226

kukuk said:


> I think it's a little unfair to judge a game solely on it's difficulty. The writing in New Vegas is infinitely better than Fallout 3's, with many more ways to tackle the main story, and pretty much every single character in New Vegas is more memorable than the characters in Fallout 3. To me, New Vegas felt more like what Fallout 3 should have been. (Not to say I didn't love Fallout 3, I absolutely did!)
> 
> I really hope Obsidian keeps making more Fallout games.




I'm not saying Vegas was bad, it just felt way too easy to beat. Due to the lack of any real challenge, I was bored quickly and didn't get any farther than playing two different endings where I've played Fallout 3 something like 6 times now.

To me New Vegas felt like an improvement to the gameplay, but a big step backwards in terms of enjoyment. I was bored too quickly with it, though I loved most of the changes. Vegas is just a terrible place for this game as empty as it made things.

So to sum it up, my opinion on it was that Vegas sucked as the location for the game and it should have been somewhere else. That would have solved almost all of the problems I have with it.

I hope to see New Vegas' story ideas and game mechanics implemented into a more interesting location than Vegas in FO4.


----------



## Ca5bah

I've been playing a large amount of Metro 2033, Killing Floor, Counter Strike: Source, and Deus Ex: Human Revolution lately.

If anyone wants to add me on Steam, go ahead. My account name is _anthem.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> I'm not saying Vegas was bad, it just felt way too easy to beat. Due to the lack of any real challenge, I was bored quickly and didn't get any farther than playing two different endings where I've played Fallout 3 something like 6 times now.
> To me New Vegas felt like an improvement to the gameplay, but a big step backwards in terms of enjoyment. I was bored too quickly with it, though I loved most of the changes. Vegas is just a terrible place for this game as empty as it made things.
> So to sum it up, my opinion on it was that Vegas sucked as the location for the game and it should have been somewhere else. That would have solved almost all of the problems I have with it.
> I hope to see New Vegas' story ideas and game mechanics implemented into a more interesting location than Vegas in FO4.


 


  Really? Because I'm level 25 and still get beat down by everything that looks at me funny, Epically ceasers legion.


----------



## MuppetFace

Still only on, like, the third main mission of ME3 (alliteration!).
   
  I'm taking my tiiiiiime. Plus I'm apprehensive about this ending everyone keeps griping about.
   
  I stopped halfway through my re-playthrough of the first game, as I got too impetient and just jumped into the 3rd game, but when I'm done I'm going back and playing through the three sequentially back-to-back.
   
  And after _that _I'm probably going back to _Skyrim_ and _Deus Ex: Listening to Pritchard Whi_-- er, I mean, _Human Revolution._


----------



## J W

I did the exact opposite and tried to play faster as I didn't want to draw out a bad experience, though I tried to keep faith that Bioware would bring the series to a quality resolution. I think it did. I enjoyed the game, including the ending. It's not perfect, but I think it fits. The main reasons people give for not liking it haven't really convinced me that it deserves the hate it's received.
   
  I also think ME3 will be the last game I ever play so fast, having lost so much sleep and all. I really wish I'd have taken more time with it.


----------



## grokit

I forgot to rate these games so here you go, rating them within the context of the system/console of course.
   
  Am I really the only arcade racing enthusiast on Head-fi?
  
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> How about a racing games subforum? I like arcade racers, I started way back with full-size Pole Position arcade consoles, then played it on my to Atari 5200 "Supersystem" (*8.5/10* for the game, knock off a couple of points because of the 5200's controllers), where I could win the pole on a bet. After that I was crazy about Grand Turismo 3 (GT3) on the PS2 (*9/10*), not so much about GT5 Prologue (*7/10*) for the PS3 as it lost much of the arcade quality. Now I am into the Motorstorm franchise on the PS3. All three versions are good, but Motorstorm: Pacific Rift is the best of the three (*10/10*). Motorstorm: Apocalypse (*8.5/10*) was a great evolution as it's story-driven but it seems unfinished, I went through all the levels rather quickly. I'm about 500 400 points away from the end of Pacific Rift (level 8 I think), but there are many other trophy-type achievements to be had besides beating all the levels. The original Motorstorm (*8/10*) was great in its day but not as good as these other two that came after, it seems impossible to advance at this point and it bores me in comparison. I also like Speed Racer (*9/10*, based on the movie) on the Nintendo Wii quite a bit, but it needs another level (or two) in it. I have also gotten into Hot Wheels (*7.5/10*) and Tron: Battle Grids (*6/10*) on the Wii but not lately.


 

 I have experience with a few other arcade racing games, but I'll wait and see if anybody cares


----------



## RawrAnOcean

Soul Calibur V - 6/10.  My first real experience at playing a 3D fighter.  It's an OK game.  I'm not a big fan of the guard break mechanism.  I tend to playing more towards the defensive style in most fighting games but the game feels too offensive.  Seems like an unpolished game.


----------



## Amorgan

Quote: 





ca5bah said:


> I've been playing a large amount of Metro 2033,


 


 Scary game. Are they going to release a sequel for this? i've heard some rumours.


----------



## Kirosia

Finished Downpour.
   
  Pros
   
  - Good level design at times, some areas remind you of old-school Resident Evil actually
  - Scripted elements have their moments
   
  Cons
   
  - Enemies look like generic McGee's Alice/Resident Evil rejects, and can perform semi-advanced combat maneuvers for some reason
  - Combat is barely serviceable. Clunkiness is normal to the SH series, but the beginning and end portions of Downpour effectively require you to fight to move on/stay alive. Did I mention guns are made purposely inaccurate and inconsistent with regards to damage?
  - The town of SH isn't as open as claimed, most sidequests take place in small cut-and-paste apartments containing fetch chests. Rewards are achievements/trophies and sometimes a common item like a first aid kid. Not worth the effort.
  - Trial and error chase scenes that have you running in mazes (a la Shattered Memories). Not frequent, but incredibly irritating nonetheless.
  - Plot, atmosphere, and characters are predictable and forgettable. Notes are sparse and do nothing to build the world or add to the SH mythos. There's not even an attempt at grandeur on either a micro or macro scale, it all plays out like a SyFy B-movie.
  - Beginning and final acts are terrible. No real boss fights (in the sense that you are forced to defeat a complicated enemy to progress) until the end.
  - Technical issues: Stuttering, freezing. While you're playing, the game will show "saving.." on the screen frequently, but it doesn't actually do anything. The game only autosaves at specific checkpoints, which are placed poorly. Not a game to play in short bursts, unless you like replaying whole sections.
  - Just doesn't feel like Silent Hill in the end, at least to me.
   
  6/10


----------



## SixthFall

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I forgot to rate these games so here you go, rating them within the context of the system/console of course.
> 
> Am I really the only arcade racing enthusiast on Head-fi?
> 
> ...


 

 I love a good racing game! Oh, and do yourself a favor, play Dirt 3 with a wheel and pedal set, using complex co-driver instructions, the in car view and no HUD with manual transmission. Pretty damn fine if i do say so!
   
  EDIT: and no driver assists


----------



## Ca5bah

amorgan said:


> Scary game. Are they going to release a sequel for this? i've heard some rumours.




Yeah, Metro 2033: Last Light.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro:_Last_Light


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





ca5bah said:


> I've been playing a large amount of Metro 2033


 

  Disappointing ending was disappointing. How ever the "boss fight" was one of the most inventive I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Audio-Omega

_ICO_ (high definition) - 8.5/10


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> _ICO_ (high definition) - 8.5/10


 


  Get Shadow of the Colossus. Nao.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Both games are on one disc.  I will play it when I get the time to.


----------



## meowyoudoin

Currently playing through Alan Wake again. Amazing game. I'm not a fan of rating on a scale, so I'll just say that it's a must-play.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Castlevania HD: 10000000 out of 10. I haven't been so addicted to one game since Call of Duty 4. I already have everything in the game, and yet I still play. I need help.

Mass Effect 3: 8.5/10. Great game, but too much like Mass Effect 2, and even more restricted in exploration.

Journey: 10/10. Instant classic. Not sure I'd buy it again at $15 (the game is short as hell), but it IS a game that EVERYONE needs to play. You'll get the same feeling of Ico, and Shadow of the Colossus. So powerful, beautiful, and tear inducing.

Hot Shots Golf: World Invitational (PS Vita): 9/10: Endless hours of fun on the go. Who DOESN'T love Hot Shots Golf?


Unlike the stupidity of the world that believes the scoring system is:

10: Legendary, 9: good, 8: okay, 7 and under: sucks

I rate them properly:

10: Legendary
9: Amazing
8: Great
7: Good
6: Passable
5: Mediocre
4-0: Eww


----------



## Kukuk

Finished Dragon Age 2 for the... I don't even know how many times. Still love it.
   
  I've been on a huge RPG kick lately, so I'll just go through and quickly rate all the ones I've played/replayed lately, and post some impressions. In no particular order:
   
*KOTOR*: 8/10 - Great game, but the lack of gameplay options compared to KOTOR 2 makes it age somewhat poorly. Also, while the story is decent, it depends too much on the twist.
*KOTOR 2*: 10/10 - One of my favorite games of all time. Improves on KOTOR in every single way, from more gameplay options, to better story and writing. Characters are also much better, and the game is about twice as long (The 20 hours play time of the first is just too low for an RPG).
*Fallout 3*: 8/10 - Great environment, but the main story is very average, writing too. Still, one of the most immersive games of all time.
*Fallout New Vegas*: 10/10 - My single favorite experience with a game this gen. Fantastic writing, tons of quest, much better gun play, more items, better characters, simply put: better than Fallout 3 in nearly every way.
*Dragon Age Origins*: 7/10 - Decent story, with some good writing (though somewhat dry at times), but the gameplay is seriously dull. It was a little tough for me to play through it and Awakening.
*Dragon Age 2*: 8/10 - I feel like the writing generally isn't quite as good as DAO's, but at the same time, it has a lot more personality. It also helps to have a talking protagonist (although that cuts down on the dialogue options). The combat is also much better, especially for fighter-class characters.
*Mass Effect*: 9/10 - Still the best in the series, and the most important. It really introduces you to the Mass Effect lore, so it's a shame PS3-only owners didn't get to play this. Sovereign is probably the single best villain this gen, mainly due to pretty much every line he has being excellent.
*Mass Effect 2*: 8/10 - I think Mass Effect 2 might have the strongest writing of the series, and this plays well with it's more character-based approach to the story. At first I really didn't like ME2, since I felt like it stripped away too many of the RPG elements, and completely did away with the story, but looking back I see that it really has it's place, and for what it is, it's really well done.
*Mass Effect 3*: 7.5/10 - As cliche as it is to say, it really was an emotional roller coaster, and I really enjoyed that. But the end was a bit of a let down, and the lack of solid choices has me not so interested to replay it as I was with the other games. Still, as much of a let down the end was, I still thought it was very well done.
*Skyrim*: 9/10 - I've put about 260 hours on this, and for good reason. There's just so much to do, and so many things to see, I feel like it's content alone justifies the rating. But it just so happens it does so many things very well. While the main story is the weakest part of the game, I still think it's better than just about all of Bethesda's other games.


----------



## Roller

Currently playing Vessel and The Binding of Isaac, awesome indie gems.


----------



## AltairDusk

You just convinced me to buy this the next time I turn on the PS3.  Loved Shadow of the Colossus, I actually bought the HD remake for PS3 recently but haven't played it yet.  I think I have this strange fear that it will somehow taint my memory of the original (I know that sounds ridiculous but it's the only excuse I can come up with for why I keep passing up playing it).
  
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Journey: 10/10. Instant classic. Not sure I'd buy it again at $15 (the game is short as hell), but it IS a game that EVERYONE needs to play. You'll get the same feeling of Ico, and Shadow of the Colossus. So powerful, beautiful, and tear inducing.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I bought the Ico/SOTC PS3 collection myself. Trust me, SOTC is as memorable and frustrating as it was on the PS2, just prettier. The game aged well, despite its frustrating controls, which I guess has a charm of its own.

I think Journey had such an impact on me because I played almost the entire game with some other random person. It felt amazing, having the same struggles with someone else, crying out to them to find out where they were, and help them. Especially near the latter half of the game.

It was magical.

VERY smart of the developer, keeping the online component anonymous. Strangers, no words, helping each other out.


----------



## superliu

CS  ---- 8/10
  SC2--------9/10 (it is sometimes too intense for me)
  Pokemon origionals-----------11/10 . I don't need to say more...it's awesome.


----------



## Parall3l

Just played some Assassin's Creed II. 7.5/10. The counter attack is a little overpowered. Decent storyline, a lot of places to explore.


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> Finished Dragon Age 2 for the... I don't even know how many times. Still love it.
> 
> I've been on a huge RPG kick lately, so I'll just go through and quickly rate all the ones I've played/replayed lately, and post some impressions. In no particular order:
> 
> ...


 
   

 Just announced Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition is INC this year, you need to pick that up.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> Just announced Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition is INC this year, you need to pick that up.


 

  
  I saw that! I actually just found my old copy of the first game, but I think I will hold off until the enhanced edition.


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> I saw that! I actually just found my old copy of the first game, but I think I will hold off until the enhanced edition.


 


  I'm excited! I can't wait. They're doing both, with fixed multiplayer and everything. There's a thread about it on reddit.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I downloaded parasite Eve: The 3rd Birthday on the Vita (a PSP game).

I did it because I always wanted to play it, but the PSP's lack of second analog made it impossible to play. 

Having just tried it on the Vita, it seems the Analog wasn't much help, as this game doesn't control like typical third person shooters.

The game so far is... meh. 6/10.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> So I downloaded parasite Eve: The 3rd Birthday on the Vita (a PSP game).
> I did it because I always wanted to play it, but the PSP's lack of second analog made it impossible to play.
> Having just tried it on the Vita, it seems the Analog wasn't much help, as this game doesn't control like typical third person shooters.
> The game so far is... meh. 6/10.


 


  I've been curious about that one. I really wish they'd make a new one with a similar setup to the first. It's a shame it took so long for them to get a new title in the series out.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I know, the first one was amazing. I have no idea why they decided on completely changing the system with each game. It's stupid.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> Finished Dragon Age 2 for the... I don't even know how many times. Still love it.
> 
> I've been on a huge RPG kick lately, so I'll just go through and quickly rate all the ones I've played/replayed lately, and post some impressions. In no particular order:
> 
> ...


 

  
  Awesome write up. Perfect little summary and short review. I'm really considering going and getting Mass Effect 3, despite some mixed reviews.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If you liked ME2, you'll like ME3. o_O


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> If you liked ME2, you'll like ME3. o_O


 


  I find them to be okay games, but there was always something about them as being incredible fun from all the other games that I was currently playing. I think Mass Effect 3 will be a great addition to my collection.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





sixthfall said:


> I love a good racing game! Oh, and do yourself a favor, play Dirt 3 with a wheel and pedal set, using complex co-driver instructions, the in car view and no HUD with manual transmission. Pretty damn fine if i do say so!
> 
> EDIT: and no driver assists


 
   
  Thanks for replying. I seem to be gravitating between Dirt 2 and the upcoming Dirt 3 Complete Edition as far as to which I might try. My Logitech wireless racing wheel for the PS3 doesn't have pedals, but if I break out the 360 the MS one does. I might even have the original Dirt for that, I just never boot up that console anymore so I'll have to check on that before I decide.
   
  Ever tried any of the Motorstorm games? The only gripe I have is they're not wheel compatible but I don't mind, they're still the best for me. They're pretty different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I liked one of the early Ridge Racers on the PS2 quite a bit as well as far as off-road racing goes, but I'm not sure I remember that quite right as when I go to research it as it doesn't seem to be off-road


----------



## Kirosia

RE: Operation Raccoon City 5/10 (singleplayer)
   
  - Bad teammate AI (they'll evade enemy grenades, but never yours, and like to walk into trip wires and other scenery traps, damaging themselves). Rarely revive each other for some reason.
 - Weapons that lack the visceral feel of RE5
 - Enemy soldiers are bullet sponges if you don't shotgun at very close range, or headshot with a rifle
 - Melee isn't useful, even on zombies the damage can vary from okay to nothing. And since a single zombie bite can infect you, generally not worth it
 - You can only carry a pistol or a main weapon, the former can't be swapped out during gameplay. You can buy new pistols, but they're not that great, other than for headshotting zombies. I'd rather have a shotgun and a rifle.
 - Level design and et pieces are not that interesting
 - The first boss infinite combo'd me to death, couldn't stop it.
 - No sense of fear. Ammo and health are generally plentiful, enemies and bosses are more irritating than difficult. (Lickers will constantly grab you with their tongue, and you have to wiggle the analog stick for a significant period to get them off. This can also infect you)
  - Auto cover system isn't consistent, even on the same objects. Easy to get gunned down because of it


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Thanks for replying. I seem to be gravitating between Dirt 2 and the upcoming Dirt 3 Complete Edition as far as to which I might try. My Logitech wireless racing wheel for the PS3 doesn't have pedals, but if I break out the 360 the MS one does. I might even have the original Dirt for that, I just never boot up that console anymore so I'll have to check on that before I decide.
> 
> Ever tried any of the Motorstorm games? The only gripe I have is they're not wheel compatible but I don't mind, they're still the best for me. They're pretty different
> 
> ...


 


  Codemasters sure knows how to make racing games. I'm currently playing GRID and switching to Command and Conquer 3 when I feel like playing a slower paced game.


----------



## Draygonn

grokit said:


> Am I really the only arcade racing enthusiast on Head-fi?


I'm waiting for the Grid sequel to dust off my G27. I knows its more pendulum than sim but they make the game so damn exciting!


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> I'm waiting for the Grid sequel to dust off my G27. I knows its more pendulum than sim but they make the game so damn exciting!


 

 When you say sequel, does that mean that it's story, or character driven, or just the latest installment in the series?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





grokit said:


> When you say sequel, does that mean that it's story, or character driven, or just the latest installment in the series?


 


  Going by what Codemasters did with the first game, it's likely to be the second installment of the series. And I have to agree with Draygonn, they sure make the game exciting, even if it's not a simulation pinnacle of any kind


----------



## grokit

You guys really need to try a Motorstorm game, they're pure adrenalin. One of my trophys is for jumping 383 meters high, and I have landed multiple barrel rolls but the best part (besides actually winning races) is taking out the other drivers, whether they're in their vehicle or not


----------



## Draygonn

At one point Codemasters mentioned they would alternate releasing a Grid and Dirt every year. Last year was they released Dirt 3 so I I'm hoping Grid 2 comes out this year.

I'll give the Motorstorm series a try once I pick up a PS3. I also want to try out Armored Core.


----------



## SixthFall

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Thanks for replying. I seem to be gravitating between Dirt 2 and the upcoming Dirt 3 Complete Edition as far as to which I might try. My Logitech wireless racing wheel for the PS3 doesn't have pedals, but if I break out the 360 the MS one does. I might even have the original Dirt for that, I just never boot up that console anymore so I'll have to check on that before I decide.
> 
> Ever tried any of the Motorstorm games? The only gripe I have is they're not wheel compatible but I don't mind, they're still the best for me. They're pretty different
> 
> ...


 

 If you like more point to point rally, get dirt 3. ( it has much more than dirt 2, and the night tracks are wicked fun)
  Can't say I'm a huge motorstorm fan (I dont own a ps3, im a 360 guy) but they were fun for a quick pick up and play for an hour kind of thing.
  I just wish that codies would bring back pikes peak in dirt 3...  They even have the pikes peak prototype cars!
   
  Oh, and the MS wheel set is quite nice. Great force feedback, and a very nice pedal set. I love it!


----------



## jackwess

Today i installed Kingdoms of Amalur, reckoning. What a big disappointment.  Should i expect something good from it?


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> Today i installed Kingdoms of Amalur, reckoning. What a big disappointment.  Should i expect something good from it?


 


 The game has it's moments, but it was a bit... too much like Fable to me. It felt like it came out years too late. It's unfortunate, too, because I really wanted to like it. The combat has great moments here and there, it's just... I kept feeling like I was playing Fable. Just with better game play. I'm sure some people really love it, but it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> Today i installed Kingdoms of Amalur, reckoning. What a big disappointment.  Should i expect something good from it?


 
   
  Quote: 





sempermalum said:


> The game has it's moments, but it was a bit... *too much like Fable* to me. It felt like it came out years too late. It's unfortunate, too, because I really wanted to like it. The combat has great moments here and there, it's just... I kept feeling like I was playing Fable. Just with better game play. I'm sure some people really love it, but it's just not my cup of tea.


 

 Thank you, and thank you. That's exactly what I felt when playing the demo of Amalur. Well, Fable (which I hated) and a World of Warcraft feel (and I summarily dislike MMOs). Tried the demo, immediately got so bored that I went back to Skyrim.


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Thank you, and thank you. That's exactly what I felt when playing the demo of Amalur. Well, Fable (which I hated) and a World of Warcraft feel (and I summarily dislike MMOs). Tried the demo, immediately got so bored that I went back to Skyrim.


 

 The combat picks up a bit later, but in general it just wasn't enough to keep me entertained. My personal feelings are that it did too little to say it was revolutionary or anything. I did like the Scorpion Harpoon move followed by using Faeblades, but it can only keep you interested for so long. Especially since I was spoiled by Skyrim and Dark Souls.


----------



## Eric_C

That reminds me: I need to get Dark Souls back from a friend of mine. Man, I'm still drowning in the wave of triple-A titles and Steam sales that hit last November.


----------



## AltairDusk

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> Today i installed Kingdoms of Amalur, reckoning. What a big disappointment.  Should i expect something good from it?


 

 The demo was fun for a little while but I grew bored of it fairly quickly.  I was very excited about it beforehand too, the ideas seemed great but the actual game just didn't do much for me.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I dunno, I played the Amalur demo (to get the Mass Effect 3 stuff) and I was very surprised. I hate games like Fable, Skyrim, etc, but I could see myself playing Amalur. That combat system actually FEELS like an action game, instead of just flailing a sword around and moving backwards to evade and attack, rinse/repeat. I don't understand how anyone can consider that type of gameplay fun. I rented Skyrim, and was appalled by it.


----------



## PreRunnNissan

ArmA 2: Combined Ops with the A.C.E. mod & JSRS sound mod is an insanely great game.

BF3/ME3/Skyrim are all great games also.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## our martin

battlefield3 pc 10/10 even with it's flaws it's still the best online game money can buy,i buy other games but don't play them for long because my platoon is calling me on the battlefield and i feel like i am missing something if i don't get on there with them..but since christmas i have played zelda skyward sword on the wii which was good but a bit kiddish deserves a 9/10 i bought my wii to play survival horror games but there isn't any new releases which is a bit of a bummer because i thought the new silent hill hd collection would come out on the console(peed off about that i will have to get my xbox360 fixed to play them )and then there was fear3 pc which was cheap in the january sales at £10 and i love the fear games and this one was even better because john carpenter did the soundtrack and i will give this a deserved 9/10.. i picked up crysis 1 and the crysis warhead disc up and crysis 2 which were all good, crysis 2 has some of the best music and graphics i have seen in a game but the ai was a bit messed up one minute they didn't know were you were and then you were surrounded but still it didn't spoil the game and i think they all deserve a 9/10..plus i got myself the darkness 2 a few weeks ago which was not much different to the first one but this time it was cell shaded and a very short game which spoilt it a bit..8/10


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I rented Skyrim, and was appalled by it.


 


  Why am I not surprised? : P


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Why would anyone be? 

I've said various times I hate western style RPGs. Whether they're MMOs or not.

Probably because western RPG battle systems are horrible and stiff, IMHO. Don't even know how anyone thinks it's even a battle system.

Mass Effect 2 took me by surprise by how damn good the battle system was, despite it's Western RPG elements everywhere else.

Amalur too, though I'm too busy playing other stuff to get into Amalur. 

I guess what I'm saying is that games have to have some sort of style in the actual combat system. The problem with games like Oblivion and Skyrim is that since they're mainly in first person (with a pretty bad looking third person option), there's not much to see in terms of combat, other than generic slashes and chops, etc. The combat is boring as hell to look at. I lose interest in things like that. I'm sure the story and what have you are great. I just wish they could make the battle system a LOT more fun to play and look at.

Amalur sort of plays like these games, but with the combat system reminiscent to God of War/Devil May Cry/GOOD action titles.


----------



## AltairDusk

I can't say I'm a big fan of Bethesda's combat systems either.  I haven't played Skyrim but the other Elder Scrolls games (and even Fallout 3 to an extent) just felt very clunky to me.  Amalur is an odd one for me in that regard, I love the combat system in God of War and other games like it but Amalur felt close enough to remind me but not close enough to live up to the impression if that makes any sense.  Combat doesn't have to be implemented just like that for me to enjoy it either, I actually enjoy how the combat works in WoW and that's nowhere near the same end of the spectrum.


----------



## Eric_C

^ I guess Amalur's combat sits in that odd, in-between zone: not fully an action game, but more twitch-dependent than most real-time RPGs. 
   
  I think Skyrim's melee combat system is fine. I play a pure brute in the game, and it's fun to worry less about dodging and all, and just run people through with a double-handed sword. And it's nice that going toe-to-toe with melee isn't the only way to play the game; 2 of my friends adopt different play styles each, with one being sneaky, and the other a caster.


----------



## nate6138

Mass Effect 3 - Solid 9 the game is great besides the ending. Love all the options and dialogue is awesome.
   
  Skyrim - 9.5. Combat can be wonky sometimes, other then that one of the best games I've played this year.
   
  NBA 2K12- 10. Love sports game and 2K12 is everything I'd hoped in a basketball game. Online is awesome, and My Player is awesome too.


----------



## Draygonn

Dirt 2 - 9.0 Fun, fast paced action with a bunch of different vehicles. Great visuals. Night racing is a treat. Codemasters did a great job with this one. Hopefully they release Grid 2 this year.


----------



## SixthFall

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> Dirt 2 - 9.0 Fun, fast paced action with a bunch of different vehicles. Great visuals. Night racing is a treat. Codemasters did a great job with this one. Hopefully they release Grid 2 this year.


 


  Don't you mean dirt 3??


----------



## Draygonn

sixthfall said:


> Don't you mean dirt 3??




I don't have Dirt 3. I bought Dirt 2 on steamsale last year and didn't got around to playing it. I have Witcher 2, Batman: AC, and Deus Ex HR waiting to be played.


----------



## SixthFall

Quote: 





draygonn said:


> I don't have Dirt 3. I bought Dirt 2 on steamsale last year and didn't got around to playing it. I have Witcher 2, Batman: AC, and Deus Ex HR waiting to be played.


 

 huh, I didn't remember there being night races in dirt 2. Guess I better play it again


----------



## fabio-fi

I still prefer Skyrim over Amalur. Graphics and environment are way better.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> I still prefer Skyrim over Amalur. Graphics and environment are way better.


 


  Not to mention Amalur was an MMO with fables game play, yet managed to stumble all over its self in both story and game play.


----------



## Katun

Are video games getting boring to anyone? I mean, I haven't touched my Xbox in months, even though I desperately *want* to play games. All the games that I would really like to play are either not released, not announced, or will never be made. I've been having some thoughts about side stepping to the PS3 to see if that could hold my attention any, but then again, new consoles come out next year. I'm kinda stuck when it comes to gaming, and that's quite unfortunate, because I'm quite the gamer!


----------



## Eric_C

^ Well, have you been playing Skyrim and Mass Effect? ME3's multiplayer and single player are both good.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> ^ Well, have you been playing Skyrim and Mass Effect? ME3's multiplayer and single player are both good.


 

 I've burnt myself out on Skyrim the month after release. Role playing games generally aren't my cup of tea (Dragon Age, Mass Effect).


----------



## Eric_C

Ah, a bit of a shame then. If you like shooting, Mass Effect's still good. The campaign allows you to play it like a straight up RPG, or more like a story-driven shooter--some setting at the very beginning of the game (haven't tried the more action-oriented options myself).
   
  In addition, the multiplayer is really very, very good. Much better when you play with friends, but it's a great exercise in co-op.


----------



## grokit

So I "beat" Motorstorm: Pacific Rift, and it was terribly anti-climactic for an ending to my favorite racer. Just a quick flash of credits and that was it.
  There's still games to be unlocked and points and trophys to be had but wth! Even the unfinished Motorstorm: Apocalypse had an ending


----------



## AltairDusk

Quote: 





katun said:


> Are video games getting boring to anyone? I mean, I haven't touched my Xbox in months, even though I desperately *want* to play games. All the games that I would really like to play are either not released, not announced, or will never be made. I've been having some thoughts about side stepping to the PS3 to see if that could hold my attention any, but then again, new consoles come out next year. I'm kinda stuck when it comes to gaming, and that's quite unfortunate, because I'm quite the gamer!


 

 Have a PC?  There's been a practical explosion of great indie games on PC lately which you can pick up fairly cheap (especially in some of the bundle deals or during steam sales) and quite a few of them don't need much in the way of hardware to run well.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





altairdusk said:


> Have a PC?  There's been a practical explosion of great indie games on PC lately which you can pick up fairly cheap (especially in some of the bundle deals or during steam sales) and quite a few of them don't need much in the way of hardware to run well.


 


  ^This. There are plenty of high quality indie games, and due to increasing exposure to mass market, production values are also increasing.
   
  Pristine examples of indie games are: Limbo, Braid, Super Meat Boy, Vessel, Eternal Eden (one of the hardest games in history), Unepic, among many others.


----------



## EnOYiN

roller said:


> ^This. There are plenty of high quality indie games, and due to increasing exposure to mass market, production values are also increasing.
> 
> Pristine examples of indie games are: Limbo, Braid, Super Meat Boy, Vessel, Eternal Eden (one of the hardest games in history), Unepic, among many others.




I would very much agree with the above. In fact, indies may very well be the next step in game developement if you look at the kickstarter projects. Another suggestion would be to play some older games which you never got a chance to play. You don't even need an expensive PC for that. Tons of games can be had for a few bucks or even free. Think Quakelive or Warsow for shooters. Maybe some RTS titles for a change as I'm sure there aren't that many which have been released on the consoles. There are more good games then can be played in my free time either way.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

katun said:


> I've burnt myself out on Skyrim the month after release. Role playing games generally aren't my cup of tea (Dragon Age, Mass Effect).




Duuuuude, trust me, play mass Effect 2/3. I myself am NO fan of these types of RPGs (Skyrim, Oblivion, Dragon Age, etc), but Mass effect plays more like an action game with RPG elements, if anything. It's an addiction. At least try the demo!


----------



## AltairDusk

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Duuuuude, trust me, play mass Effect 2/3. I myself am NO fan of these types of RPGs (Skyrim, Oblivion, Dragon Age, etc), but Mass effect plays more like an action game with RPG elements, if anything. It's an addiction. At least try the demo!


 

 I have ME 1&2 (dirt cheap in one of the steam sales) but I honestly can't seem to make it more than a few hours into the first one before I end up getting bored and playing something else.  I've started over after not playing long enough to forget most of what I did 3 times now, I want to give it a fair chance but every time I end up losing interest a little while after I've reached the Citadel.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If you're like me, skip the first Mass effect and go straight to two. Lol. I didn't like the first one, at all. But I'm absolutely in love with 2 and 3 as a whole. That says a lot. 2 and 3 are pretty much the same (action focused), whereas the first one was a lot more RPG focused.

If i went just out of the first game, I'd have never played the other two. Sure, I'm missing a bit of the story, but the PS3's digital comic summarized the most important parts, so i didn't feel I missed anything enough to make me sit through the first game.


----------



## AltairDusk

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> If you're like me, skip the first Mass effect and go straight to two. Lol. I didn't like the first one, at all. But I'm absolutely in love with 2 and 3 as a whole. That says a lot.
> If i went just out of the first game, I'd have never played the other two. Sure, I'm missing a bit of the story, but the PS3's digital comic summarized the most important parts, so i didn't feel I missed anything enough to make me sit through the first game.


 
   
  Hmm, maybe I'll give that a shot then, I've had a few friends tell me 2 was much better but I figured I'd be missing a lot if I didn't play 1 first.  I don't think the digital comic is available on PC but I'm sure I can find a plot synopsis of the first one online to read so I know what happened going into two.


----------



## MuppetFace

Seeing the lack of appreciation for the first Mass Effect is depressing.


----------



## our martin

i have just sarted playing fall out new vegas ultimate edition and at the moment it seems like a good game..but time will tell..


----------



## DucatiMatt

Quote: 





our martin said:


> i have just sarted playing fall out new vegas ultimate edition and at the moment it seems like a good game..but time will tell..


 

 Fallout New Vegas is a great game.  I went back to it after playing skyrim. (which was AWESOME)  New Vegas gets better towards the end.


----------



## DucatiMatt

Playing Ninja Gaiden 3 for the past few days.  WOW i think its horrible compared to the past titles.  No longer challenging, no more strategy, just straight button smashing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But its still a okay game for button smashing. Probably 5/10


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





ducatimatt said:


> Playing Ninja Gaiden 3 for the past few days.  WOW i think its horrible compared to the past titles.  No longer challenging, no more strategy, just straight button smashing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 it was like that with the starwars force unleash games just hack and slash garbage..no point playing them really..p.s i have just been on battlefield3 after the new patch they have fixed a few things it's now much easier to lock on to another chopper and use your heatseakers on them.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





muppetface said:


> Seeing the lack of appreciation for the first Mass Effect is depressing.


 


  this...
   
  i love ME1 and couldnt get into 2 at all, i wont ever bother with 3


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> this...
> 
> i love ME1 and couldnt get into 2 at all, i wont ever bother with 3


 


 i never found all the keepers on one and give up on it..but fall out new vegas ultimate edition is in my opinion turning out to be a hidden gem..i bought the game today and thought theres nothing out so i may as well give this a try..and to my supprise it's a top game that's getting better the more you play..it's the only game that's got me away from the battlefield..and that's got to be praise..


----------



## thecourier

Quote: 





ducatimatt said:


> Fallout New Vegas is a great game.  I went back to it after playing skyrim. (which was AWESOME)  New Vegas gets better towards the end.


 


  It is. Im a BIG fan of Obsidian/Bethesda games..played several times Fallout 3 and vegas.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

muppetface said:


> Seeing the lack of appreciation for the first Mass Effect is depressing.




Not everyone has the same tastes. I can appreciate what the first one did, but I couldn't get into the game itself. Part 2 and 3 really streamlined the whole process and made it easier to get into the games.

Of course, as with everything in the world, people will always prefer originals, but others will prefer the improvements made with future iterations.

This is why I advised him to start on Mass Effect 2. If he's anything like me, he'll be surprised by it and give the series a chance. The only thing I could do without was the mining process in part 2, but thankfully, that's just a few hours of mining rich planets in order to have all the money you'll ever need in the game.


----------



## Planar_head

ME is to me a better RPG than ME2.

ME has those cool weapons and weapon mods to make a weapon as deadly as you want it, in as many ways that you can imagine.
ME2 had a much more streamlined weapon system, but generally the weapon upgrades always improved the guns, and gun selection is limited.

The ammo mod system in ME2 is much much better than ME. I don't have to carry a gun loaded with Shredder rounds and another with Tungsten anymore.

My biggest problem with ME is that you carry guns that you're not trained in. Why do I need to have a sniper rifle if I never use it? It's really stupid.
Also, the weapon system in ME is just ridiculous. Too many guns look like each other. I would rather have quality over quantity in this regard.

ME is not all bad though. High Explosive ammo on a Spectre X sniper rifle is deadly (and ragdoll funny) if the enemy doesn't have shields. Like Krogans.
High Explosive Ammo and Overkill with assault rifles is also way too fun.

Both games are pretty different, all things considered.

EDIT: Also forgot to mention the dumb-as-doorknobs teammates in ME.


----------



## ninpo

Quote: 





our martin said:


> i have just sarted playing fall out new vegas ultimate edition and at the moment it seems like a good game..but time will tell..


 


  Fallout>Skyrim 
   
  Just loved the fact that is was a post apocolyptic world with guns and nonsense. I mean I love skyrim too, but fallout was just so unique.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Not everyone has the same tastes.


 


  Of course tastes differ, but that doesn't mean some people can't have _worse _taste than others. ; )
   
  In all seriousness though, I say it's depressing precisely because I haven't seen more people _express _their particular _taste _in the first game. It's the same for anyone who is a fan of a particular something-or-other and finds few people around who share the same appreciation.
   

   Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Of course, as with everything in the world, people will always prefer originals, but others will prefer the improvements made with future iterations.






   
  Whether or not the changes made in Mass Effect 2 are "improvements" is debatable. As you said before, people have different tastes, and so depending on one's taste the original Mass Effect may very well be the strongest game in the series. As someone who prefers RPGs to third-person shooters, I much prefer the de-emphasis on combat and greater emphasis on planet-side exploration and interpersonal problem-solving in the first game. Also I personally prefer the music, artistic direction, and graphics of the first game. I prefer the open feeling of the levels in the first game to the more closed-off, patchwork levels of the latter games.
   
  Ultimately I feel Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2/3 are too different to say the latter iterations "solved all the problems" of the first. The main exceptions are the management issues with the menu system which are genuine mechanics problems: re-setting back to the top of the long upgrade menu whenever you converted an item to omni gel, or forcing you to convert new items into omni gel without letting you select an alternative or simply drop them. As far as most everything else goes however, I think it's down to preference.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





ninpo said:


> Fallout>Skyrim
> 
> Just loved the fact that is was a post apocalyptic world with guns and nonsense. I mean I love skyrim too, but fallout was just so unique.


 
  I find this an unfair comparison. They are the same game in the sense that they are both first person WRPG's, but that's about it, different game play, leveling systems, worlds, everything. It's like comparing toast with apples, they are the same in the sense they are both food but worlds apart in everything else.


----------



## Zulkr9

Metro 2033 9.5/10
 Stalker: Call of pripyat 8.5/10 (because of crash bugs else its one of the best rpg shooters easily)
  Bf3- 8/10 (9/10 for multiplayer).


----------



## Pudu

I found Mass Effect 1 & 2 did a poor job of disguising the fact that is was essentially a corridor shooter on rails. I don't mind if a game does that ... any story driven game has to to some extend. I just think they could have dressed it up and disguised it far better. Most of the landing excursions felt too samey with big obvious barricades saying "GO THAT WAY, NOTHING TO SEE DOWN THIS HALL". 

Haven't tried 3 yet.


----------



## ninpo

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> I find this an unfair comparison. They are the same game in the sense that they are both first person WRPG's, but that's about it, different game play, leveling systems, worlds, everything. It's like comparing toast with apples, they are the same in the sense they are both food but worlds apart in everything else.


 


  Oh yeah, I just liked it better overall IMO.


----------



## our martin

the one i am playing now is the fallout new vegas ultimate edition and it's turning out to be one hard game..i am playing the lonesome road map now and at the moment it's one of them twenty attempts later bits which is getting a bit annoying but i will do it in the end fingers crossed..THAT'S THE ONLY THING THAT'S LETTING THE GAME DOWN TOO MANY OF THEM TWENTY ATTEMPTS LATER MOMENTS..hardcore mode


----------



## Kukuk

Playing Borderlands. This is one of those games I can absolutely play into the ground, then months later pick back up and enjoy the hell out of. Really love seeing what weird weapons will come up. Sure a lot of the guns have a same-y feel, but even still, there's a draw to seeing what will drop. I think I'd give the game an 8/10.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Currently playing:
  Batman: Arkham Asylum
   
  Rating:
  9/10


----------



## WhiteCrow

Silent hill 2 and 3.
  SH2 is a great game, and playing it through to get all 4 endings brings different things to the game, odd messages about your status after death, all dead body's in the game being dressed as the main character and things of that nature.
 SH3 is much scarier, just the enemy design is SO much freakier.


----------



## GigaFi

Just finished ME3 and still playing MW3.
   
  ME3 gets a 8/10 from me. Story is great but gameplay is showing it's age. Have one button that controls multiple actions led to many accidental take cover/sprint/step away from cover.
   
  MW3 also gets a 8/10. I still haven't touched the single player yet. While the multiplayer is technically a copy and paste from the older games, it's just too addicting to put down


----------



## Parall3l

Just played Warcraft III again. Good stuff. The audio was much better than I remembered 8/10


----------



## our martin

I am playing world rally championship 2 now that i picked up cheap from my local game shop in england at £2.98p..I know a bargain when i see one.. and it's turning out to be a decent game.. even though the reviews said the graphics weren't up to much it plays well and the sounds quite good and theres loads of realistic courses so all in all i would give it a 7/10 and value for money it deserves a 10..


----------



## Makiah S

Playing Phantom Brave We Meet Again [NIS] (Wii Re-Release) a turn based Jrpg, dubs are nice and there is a Japaneses Audio and English Sub option, I've played through it many times and it's fun to start over [mainly because all end game weps are built from the ground up] There's endless combinations of teams... mainly you start off with a small team each member with unique abilities to use magic weapons and navigate the bored, in addition individual members can be fused together to create hybrids, each member has a "class" of magic that it's best with and native skills that are unique to it but team members can be fused and recreated from scratch. There is a rebirth system, which is necessary to defeat some of the post game boss's and dungeons.
   
  Fun game, although you need to keep track of what your doing with each team member as well as the weapon they are equipped with, because almost EVERYTHING is customizable!
   
  8/10
   
  My only issue with it is it's too short ;3
   
  Also the OST is enjoyable!


----------



## Roller

Just went through Portal 2, and I'm sure not to play it again any time soon. It's basically an updated Source sightseeing tour with a few very entertaining moments. But overall, the game sections themselves are inferior to the original Portal IMO. But I find the end song to be better than the acclaimed song from the original Portal.
   
  Next game to run through is The Ball.


----------



## sml1226

gigafi said:


> Just finished ME3 and still playing MW3.
> 
> ME3 gets a 8/10 from me. Story is great but gameplay is showing it's age. Have one button that controls multiple actions led to many accidental take cover/sprint/step away from cover.
> 
> MW3 also gets a 8/10. I still haven't touched the single player yet. While the multiplayer is technically a copy and paste from the older games, it's just too addicting to put down




ME3 was more annoying than 2 in that regard for me. They added the dive/roll thing, so rather than dropping into cover, I dove out in front of a Banshee and died...

Overall a great game, I'd give it a 9/10 myself. The way they ended it, the inability to go back to places I'd left that I loved (guess that's their way of telling me to play it again), and the slightly flawed cover system, are my only complaints. None of them bad enough to take much away from it, all of them combined is enough to keep it from perfection.


----------



## Eric_C

^ That one-button-for-everything cost me and my buddy more than a few resuscitations in multiplayer.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Mass Effect 2
  so far I'm 4hours in and it's a 4/10 right now. I don't like the changes they have made to the first and over all everything feels very disappointing. But like I said I'm only 4 hours in.


----------



## ibage

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Mass Effect 2
> so far I'm 4hours in and it's a 4/10 right now. I don't like the changes they have made to the first and over all everything feels very disappointing. But like I said I'm only 4 hours in.


 


  That's how I felt too. I wasn't a fan of the changes to gameplay but I was able to look past that when the character development started. That's where ME2 really shines. I still personally find it the worst mechanic wise of the trilogy but the story and characterization is amazing.


----------



## sml1226

ibage said:


> That's how I felt too. I wasn't a fan of the changes to gameplay but I was able to look past that when the character development started. That's where ME2 really shines. I still personally find it the worst mechanic wise of the trilogy but the story and characterization is amazing.




I find it odd that ME2 supposedly uses the ME3 engine on the PS3, yet they handle nowhere near the same way. 2 is slower and kinda bulky feeling (same sensitivity levels, same weapons, etc.) in comparison to the counterparts in ME3. ME3, other than the cover system problems at times, feels really nice and smooth without any of the clunk I saw in 2. I did see quite a few more graphical glitches in ME3 than ME2 ever gave me though. There were quite a few times where Tali was talking and the camera was pointed at her... but she wasn't in that scene.

I'm still trying to bring myself to play ME on a laptop... There's no chance of it making a PS3 appearance any time soon (if ever, since I don't know too much about Microsoft's deal there) so that's my only hope of playing it.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> I find it odd that ME2 supposedly uses the ME3 engine on the PS3, yet they handle nowhere near the same way. 2 is slower and kinda bulky feeling (same sensitivity levels, same weapons, etc.) in comparison to the counterparts in ME3. ME3, other than the cover system problems at times, feels really nice and smooth without any of the clunk I saw in 2. I did see quite a few more graphical glitches in ME3 than ME2 ever gave me though. There were quite a few times where Tali was talking and the camera was pointed at her... but she wasn't in that scene.
> I'm still trying to bring myself to play ME on a laptop... There's no chance of it making a PS3 appearance any time soon (if ever, since I don't know too much about Microsoft's deal there) so that's my only hope of playing it.


 

  
  I've always thought that maybe one day Bioware would release a trilogy. I obviously don't know the details of it's legal binding to Microsoft, but I think releasing it as a trilogy, all on one disc, could bypass those bindings.
   
  While I think ME2 is the weakest of the series, I still love it to death. It just takes a completely different mental approach. You almost have to look at it as more of a drama, where it's more about character interactions than it is some great story. Once you think of it like that it just seems to click, and you realize that there's really nothing else like it in the whole game industry.


----------



## DefQon

I use to be and still am a GTA type of guy, can't wait for GTA V but I recently bought Saints Row The Third and its quite fun not as much depth as GTA's storyline but a lot of fun....too bad don't have time to play it now besides the total gameplay of about an hr since I bought the game and its been almost 2 weeks.
   
  So far GTA IV is my highest rated game out of the GTA series 9.5/10 (glitchy and buggy - 0.5)
  So far Saints Row The Third is about 5-6/10, but it also includes the fact that I've just started.


----------



## Parall3l

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim  7.5/10. Decent gameplay. The running around is annoying. Buggiest modern game I've played. Very long storyline.


----------



## sml1226

IV was Oblivion. Anyway, I haven't played either, but my friend seems to think III, IV, and V belong in that order in their levels of greatness. He loved Morrowind, and still prefers Oblivion to Skyrim.

Everything Bethesda does seems to be buggy though. You can't expect too much with such a massive game though.


----------



## Akin

After mt laptop got a reseting format, every game I have got deleted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  But I am reinstalling though


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





akin said:


> After mt laptop got a reseting format, every game I have got deleted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  External drives are your friends


----------



## Akin

Yeah I know, I've learned my lesson!


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





akin said:


> Yeah I know, I've learned my lesson!


 


 I had to do a factory reset because i tried to load a game that wasn't compatible with windows 7 and now my blue ray player has gone off..


----------



## Akin

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I had to do a factory reset because i tried to load a game that wasn't compatible with windows 7 and now my blue ray player has gone off..


 


  It just crushed like that?


----------



## nukeu666

Planescape Torment....still undecided
  Lots of NPCs and lots of reading though


----------



## UnityIsPower

Splinter Cell Conviction:
  Rating as a established Splinter Cell Game: 4/10
  Rating without older games in mind: 8/10
   
  Chaos Theory 2 I await you...


----------



## oqvist

Running Ace of Combat Assault Horizon finally. Don´t have much competition in it´s genre but doesn´t have any problem blowing it all out of the water. Great variation and quite challenging even at normal difficulty.
   
  I am a bit frustrated in what I believe is the final boss fight. I just can´t see me getting through it without an enormous amount of luck against this markov guy and there is no way to lower the difficulty so I can get to the ending. May have to youtube it 
   
  I so hate it when they does this. Metroid Prime Corruption I only got half way through  having to give up on a boss battle I spent 6h on.
   
  But still tons of fun even though I would like a bit more over the top story and action ala Ace of Combat 6. Where is the tunnels and air hangar ships and what not


----------



## AddisonTaras

Silent Hill - 9/10 (Very scary game, me and my friend are playing it together)
  Socom US Navy Seals 2 - 7.5/10 (Hardcore game)
  Max Payne - 9/10 (Great story, fun, but the controls are a bit ehh)
  Lord of the Rings The Third Age - 8/10 (It's quite addicting and fun)
  Resident Evil 1 - 9/10 (Haven't had a chance to play it more sadly, but from what I've played I love it just like all the other Resident Evil games)
  Resident Evil Remake 9.5/10 (Same as above but I've played it a bit more. very scary game...)
  Resident Evil 2 - 9.5/10 (One of my favorites)
  Resident Evil 3 9/10 (I haven't had the time to play this one more sadly)
  Resident Evil 4 - 10/10 (Played this to death)
  San Andreas 9/10 (Played this to death)
   
  I've beat LOTS of PS3 games so I'm starting to play my old PS2/PS1 games that I've either played to death or missed out on.


----------



## DefQon

Completed Saints Row The Third, very fun game GTASA meets GTA IV meets Saints Row 2. Can't wait for the 4th installment when it's released next year. 9/10
   
  Gone back to Saints Row 2 2/3 through the game played a lot lately after clocking SR3 and want to know more about the storyline....got one more territory to take over...so far 7.5/10.....


----------



## formula1

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim  7.5/10. Decent gameplay. The running around is annoying. Buggiest modern game I've played. Very long storyline.


 
   
  The main storyline i feel it was too short, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  by the way, i just bought Syndicate. Im installing it on my gaming rig. How good is it? any of you have it?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





formula1 said:


> The main storyline i feel it was too short,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   





Looks good..a bit like the fear games..this will be my next purchase..I was looking at this game today aswell but i never had my mobile phone on me to get a review so i never bought it..on sale aswell kicking myself a bit now!


----------



## Makiah S

Playing Metroid Prime on the Metroid Prime Triology set for the Wii with Moon Jump Hack,
   
  I'd give it a 10/10 still an awesome game, I like the new controll scheme now that I'm used to it, plus I got hacks for it [since I beat in on the GC so many times b4 e.e] So I'm enjoying flying around maps getting a whole new view of the game... plus I'm getting to play through the game in a different order too which is fun :3
   
  Great game with or without the ability to FLY


----------



## ibage

Finally got around to buying WH40K:Space Marine. The story is somewhat lackluster but damn, is the combat fun! I'll have to give MP a go but thus far, I'd give it an 8/10. Good game to play when you just want stupid fun.


----------



## jackwess

currently playing Rome total war (gold edition) 9/10
  the fun starts when you build your empire and conquer new lands.


----------



## Roller

Decided to take Need For Speed ProStreet for a spin, and the experience hasn't been pleasant. The game is poorly optimized and 18 wheelers have a lighter handling lol. So far it's 5/10.
   
  On the side, I'm going through the Half Life 2 trilogy, and that is indeed a gaming landmark. I'm all for a cohesive single player experience, and it sure delivers. At the very least, 9/10.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I got hooked on Trials HD: Evolution.

I downloaded the demo just to try something new, and was immediately hooked. It's fun and incredibly frustrating at the same time, lol.

8/10


----------



## midoo1990

sniper elite v2 demo. 10/10.
  amazing game and realistic.i already put a pre-order.i had a great fun with the demo.cant wait till next week.


----------



## AltairDusk

Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP (PC) - 10/10
  I'm not even sure how to describe this one, the graphics are charming in a way that only old-school style pixel art can be yet beautiful at the same time.  The soundtrack is absolutely amazing and flows perfectly with the gameplay (I would consider it worth playing for the soundtrack alone) controls are adventure game style, you can use only the mouse if you wish and yet it doesn't feel slow.  The pacing, story, and humor in this game just keep pulling me in, not to mention the amazing soundtrack.  I've payed $60 for games I enjoyed far less than this one and I payed $6 for it (Steam sale, I think it's normally around 10).


----------



## Parall3l

Warcraft III 7/10 Haven't played for a while, the Naga is too over powered compared to the other races.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Binary Domain: 7/10.
   
  There's a good game in there, but the point deduction is mostly because the PC version suffers from a nasty case of consolitis in the controls. Mouse aiming is not precise at all because it seems to be applying the gamepad sensitivity curve to the mouse inputs. For that matter, you can't even use the mouse in the menus. (Xbox 360 gamepad support is still retained just like the X360 version, if you like to play that way on a PC.)
   
  At least it seems to be optimized decently. No performance problems so far on my Q6600/8800 GT system, which skews more toward minimum requirements.
   
  The score might improve if I'm really impressed with the gameplay or they patch out the KB+M control issues in the future. As it stands, I'm practically forced to use my Xbox 360 gamepad with all the associated imprecision, which is especially undesirable in a game where you're shooting up robots that react in interesting ways to having their limbs blown off and rewards you more for destroying as much of those robots as possible before they explode in a final death.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ooh pad support? Hmm... I need a game for my decent PC.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Binary Domain: 7/10.
> 
> There's a good game in there, but the point deduction is mostly because the PC version suffers from a nasty case of consolitis in the controls. Mouse aiming is not precise at all because it seems to be applying the gamepad sensitivity curve to the mouse inputs. For that matter, you can't even use the mouse in the menus. (Xbox 360 gamepad support is still retained just like the X360 version, if you like to play that way on a PC.)
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  It's positively surprising to see new games being released that still run adequately on such specs, which are nothing to snide to, but due to lazy programming and the bane of crossplatforming, we now have plenty of unoptimized and limited games.
   
  In any case, even if the developers don't improve input quality, perhaps the community will put something together to the same end


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Ooh pad support? Hmm... I need a game for my decent PC.





   
  You'll find that a lot of multiplatform PC games in recent years left in the Xbox 360 control scheme, while still having good KB+M input for those of us who like to play that way.
   
  Borderlands (albeit without gamepad button prompts), Bioshock, TES V: Skyrim, Crysis (yes, the original PC version released years before the console port actually does have X360 gamepad mappings, but you can't go prone or lean), Just Cause 2, GTA IV, Saints Row: The Third, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Burnout Paradise, Super Meat Boy, and too many other games for me to count. (Unusual exception: the Mass Effect series. There may be mods to restore the X360 interface, though.)

   
  Quote: 





roller said:


> It's positively surprising to see new games being released that still run adequately on such specs, which are nothing to snide to, but due to lazy programming and the bane of crossplatforming, we now have plenty of unoptimized and limited games.
> 
> In any case, even if the developers don't improve input quality, perhaps the community will put something together to the same end


 
   
  It's especially surprising when the hardware in question skews more toward "minimum" than "recommended". I'm used to the days when "minimum specs" on PC games meant "you can get into the main menu and maybe play the game itself at 5 FPS, bare minimum settings", and "recommended" was more like the actual minimum. You had to go well above and beyond that in order to get a constant 60 FPS with everything maxed out.
   
  As for the community eventually fixing it up, I certainly haven't ruled it out. Resident Evil 4's PC port was apparently quite horrendous, much moreso than Binary Domain or even Saints Row 2, right up until the fan mods patched it up to a playable state (correct button prompts for QTEs and _mouse aim_, for starters), maybe even turning it into the best-looking version of the game in spite of being based on the graphically inferior PS2 version (which is noticeably downgraded from the GameCube and Wii versions). If they can pull that off with that kind of port, fixing up BD's KB+M controls should be a relative cakewalk.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> It's especially surprising when the hardware in question skews more toward "minimum" than "recommended". I'm used to the days when "minimum specs" on PC games meant "you can get into the main menu and maybe play the game itself at 5 FPS, bare minimum settings", and "recommended" was more like the actual minimum. You had to go well above and beyond that in order to get a constant 60 FPS with everything maxed out.
> 
> As for the community eventually fixing it up, I certainly haven't ruled it out. Resident Evil 4's PC port was apparently quite horrendous, much moreso than Binary Domain or even Saints Row 2, right up until the fan mods patched it up to a playable state (correct button prompts for QTEs and _mouse aim_, for starters), maybe even turning it into the best-looking version of the game in spite of being based on the graphically inferior PS2 version (which is noticeably downgraded from the GameCube and Wii versions). If they can pull that off with that kind of port, fixing up BD's KB+M controls should be a relative cakewalk.


 
   
  I get what you mean, but the system requirements mantra still applies to this very same day. I certainly get that the huge amount of slightly unnoticeable variations on builds can lead to different performance at a relatively similar spec level, but even when taking that in consideration, performance accuracy is often off.
   
  True, I do remember the Resident Evil 4 mouse fix floating around. BTW, I haven't gone over trying Resident Evil 5, any thoughts? Just did a few benchmark runs to see how it should perform on my system, which currently is a very slightly above average mobile system that can almost manage 60fps on maxed settings, which was rather surprising to me TBH.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Binary Domain just got patched yesterday.
   

 The mouse aim is now quite usable. Still not perfect, like there's a hint of latency or mouse smoothing, but still usable.
 Mouse support has been added to the menus, though not in the manner you'd expect. There isn't a mouse cursor, but it emulates analog stick or D-Pad movements in whichever direction you move the mouse. Left-click selects, right-click cancels/goes back. The mouse button support alone already makes the menus much easier to navigate.
 FOV sliders have been added; one for normal camera views, one for aim mode. More games should have these.
 Gameplay-wise, I've fought a spider boss that's unusually satisfying to fight for a video game boss. Blow off its legs one by one, or go for the critical weak spot underneath...and even though I didn't realize it earlier, I could've used the assault rifle on the weak points. There's actually some flexibility to go with the challenge.
   
  I'm raising the score to an 8.5/10.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Playing Metroid Prime on the Metroid Prime Triology set for the Wii with Moon Jump Hack,
> 
> I'd give it a 10/10 still an awesome game, I like the new controll scheme now that I'm used to it, plus I got hacks for it [since I beat in on the GC so many times b4 e.e] So I'm enjoying flying around maps getting a whole new view of the game... plus I'm getting to play through the game in a different order too which is fun :3
> 
> Great game with or without the ability to FLY


 
  Know of any hack for MP corruption so I can finish that title?


----------



## itsderpxd

Dota 2 . Downright awesome. 
  Dota 1 ( From WCIII) . graphics are not as great, but the mechanics and over all the game is amazing.


----------



## Blisse

I can't get into the Witcher 2. Bought the Editors Edition? for $10 and I don't find I want to play it after the beginning 30 minutes. The amount of dumb graphical bugs, and really the graphics quality really brings the game down.


----------



## oqvist

PC or console version? Enhanced edition is out otherwise but it´s already included perhaps? If it´s console not that unusual with bad ports .


----------



## Makiah S

Running through NFSU2 on the pc, as my GC disk is pretty glitchy now seeing as it's so old and banged up >.>
   
  it was a 10/10 on the GC the pc version... well just makes it 11/10, the graphics are nice as well, but my crummy pc can't run the graphics at max xD


----------



## Blisse

oqvist said:


> PC or console version? Enhanced edition is out otherwise but it´s already included perhaps? If it´s console not that unusual with bad ports .




Oops, yeah, on PC. It's really really bad... I don't see why it was so hyped.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Oops, yeah, on PC. It's really really bad... I don't see why it was so hyped.


 

 I don't see how they made a second, the first was god awful.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Oops, yeah, on PC. It's really really bad... I don't see why it was so hyped.


 
  What is really bad about it. What did you expect from it?


----------



## caracara08

Cs:GO, mlb 2k12

Really like cs:GO. Will definitely buy it at release. 2k12 is not as enjoyable as the show but i like gaming on pc better.


----------



## Shizelbs

SSX for Xbox. I'll give it a 6 out of 10. Bear in mind I've never really liked snowboarding games, but this one seems to be better than the rest that I've played.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Pokemon Emerald. 9.5/10 I wish it was longer!


 
   
  Sweet! I love Pokémon!


----------



## Fortunex

Dota 2 - Awesome, best MOBA I've played yet (played all of the major ones).
  Guild Wars 2 beta - Very disappointing, thinking of selling my preorder key.
  CS:GO - Pretty good, not a huge fan of the Counter Strike games but the more I play it/get used to it the more I like it.


----------



## Austin Morrow

On my way to becoming a Pokemon master.


----------



## devouringone3

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> On my way to becoming a Pokemon master.


 
   
  Lol, you're far from done yet! and you wish it was longer .


----------



## NamelessPFG

OutRun 2006: Coast 2 Coast - 9/10.
   
  Unfortunately, there's no force-feedback (something Sega racing games have had for decades in their arcade cabinets), and the deadzone is still a bit large for use with a racing wheel, so I have to make more exaggerated movements for slight steering changes compared to a real car or a racing sim designed with wheels in mind.
   
  But as for the gameplay itself...it's OutRun. What more could you want out of an arcade racing game?


----------



## Kukuk

Skryim (again): 8/10. I've more or less killed it by now. Recently did a Master playthrough, totally maxing out my character (hit level 81). Maybe an expansion can recapture the sense of wonder all my playthroughs have killed.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> Skryim (again): 8/10. I've more or less killed it by now. Recently did a Master playthrough, totally maxing out my character (hit level 81). Maybe an expansion can recapture the sense of wonder all my playthroughs have killed.


 

 You see the Moon Path mod? Adds a HUGE area of play as Elesware the desert city, it's pretty awesome.
   
  Also Never Winter Nights 1, Loving it so far. about 10 hours in...I need to stop having ADD gameing addiction and beat Persona 3.


----------



## Kukuk

Eh, most usermods that add content are crap. I'll wait for the real thing.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





devouringone3 said:


> Lol, you're far from done yet! and you wish it was longer .


 
   
  I've beaten that game over a dozen times, thanks to the 800% speed boost when playing on the Mac. You're never too old for Pokémon.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> Skryim (again): 8/10. I've more or less killed it by now. Recently did a Master playthrough, totally maxing out my character (hit level 81). Maybe an expansion can recapture the sense of wonder all my playthroughs have killed.


 

 Apart from the bugs, the game is great. I've already played as a Dark elf, High elf and trying orcs next. (The tiny bit of difference is entertaining to me, for some odd reason)


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Apart from the bugs, the game is great. I've already played as a Dark elf, High elf and trying orcs next. (The tiny bit of difference is entertaining to me, for some odd reason)


 
  I have heard a bit about bugs, But so far the only one I have encountered is the classic item clipping bug. What others are there?


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> OutRun 2006: Coast 2 Coast - 9/10.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no force-feedback (something Sega racing games have had for decades in their arcade cabinets), and the deadzone is still a bit large for use with a racing wheel, so I have to make more exaggerated movements for slight steering changes compared to a real car or a racing sim designed with wheels in mind.
> 
> But as for the gameplay itself...it's OutRun. What more could you want out of an arcade racing game?


 
   
  I was positively surprised when I ran it. Hasn´t run any previous Outrun titles which helps I suppose.
   
  I played it with a G25 though so I could set it to something silly like 70 degrees. Then it was responsive enough and still more fun then gamepad .


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> I have heard a bit about bugs, But so far the only one I have encountered is the classic item clipping bug. What others are there?


 

 Hooded clothing sometimes make the player's head disappear when used with dragon priest masks, Esbern's voice going missing, a few bugs related the silver hands, some dragons' souls can't be absorbed. Also it's a good idea not to kill anyone and then resurrecting them with the console command, because the game will treat them as dead anyways and a coffin, if applicable, will appear for the character. The master level illusion spell quest items will sometimes be miss placed too. Also, there is an end of time in the game, where you are stuck at 12:00 PM when you use the set timescale to command too much. 

 I've had all of them.


----------



## Kukuk

Are you playing one of the console versions, or the PC version? PC version seems to have gotten the most love for bug fixes, since I haven't seen any serious bugs. I've had maybe one or two crashes in the 340ish hours I put on it, but no quest breaking or immersion killing bugs. Really surprising actually, since at it's core it's still using the Gamebryo engine!


----------



## EnOYiN

kukuk said:


> Are you playing one of the console versions, or the PC version? PC version seems to have gotten the most love for bug fixes, since I haven't seen any serious bugs. I've had maybe one or two crashes in the 340ish hours I put on it, but no quest breaking or immersion killing bugs. Really surprising actually, since at it's core it's still using the Gamebryo engine!




None at all? That is quite special indeed. I've had a few quests break and I had some dragons flying backwards. Most of those things are fixed right now though. Really makes you think that you're better of buying games later instead of on release. Both cheaper and fewer bugs. If companies keep this nonsense up they even run the risk that more people are going to start thinking. Something which so far the major companies have been able to avoid. 

Don't get me wong though, I've sunk countles hours in Skyrim and I think it's a great game, however it's complete and utter nonsense that they couldn't have waited a little while to sort out some of the more game breaking things. I for one won't be buying Dishonoured on lauch. I'll wait a few months for it to get fixed.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





enoyin said:


> None at all? That is quite special indeed. I've had a few quests break and I had some dragons flying backwards. Most of those things are fixed right now though. Really makes you think that you're better of buying games later instead of on release. Both cheaper and fewer bugs. If companies keep this nonsense up they even run the risk that more people are going to start thinking. Something which so far the major companies have been able to avoid.
> Don't get me wong though, I've sunk countles hours in Skyrim and I think it's a great game, however it's complete and utter nonsense that they couldn't have waited a little while to sort out some of the more game breaking things. I for one won't be buying Dishonoured on lauch. I'll wait a few months for it to get fixed.


 

 I'm in the same boat with Kukuk, as well as everyone else I personally know that has the game.


----------



## Kukuk

The very nature of the Gamebryo engine is inconsistency, so even small changes to software or hardware can have a profound impact on bugs. There was one point after reformatting my computer that I couldn't play Oblivion more than 10 minutes without it crashing. It was rendered totally unplayable. And yet every time before, and every time after it was (relatively) stable.
   
  Oblivion though... Heh, that was the poster child of crap quality control. Well, it and the PS3 version of Skyrim. (The PS3 version of Oblivion was surprisingly stable.)


----------



## J W

Currently playing Crusader Kings 2. 8/10. I love that they've enhanced it by way of patches while keeping the complexities of the game intact. Mucho fun, the intrigue.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> I was positively surprised when I ran it. Hasn´t run any previous Outrun titles which helps I suppose.
> 
> I played it with a G25 though so I could set it to something silly like 70 degrees. Then it was responsive enough and still more fun then gamepad .


 
   
  It certainly fares much better than the Dreamcast Collection port of Crazy Taxi. Trying to steer in that is a total nightmare, and on top of that, it also seems to run twice as fast as it should.
   
  I'm just using a Microsoft SideWinder Force-Feedback Wheel (240 degrees of rotation, can't shrink that), though. I've thought about getting a better wheel and am leaning toward Fanatec's offerings, but like the Logitech G25/G27, they're on the expensive side. Especially if you want those Clubsport pedals.
   
  Regardless, I wouldn't even think of using a gamepad for OutRun 2006, even if the steering isn't quite flawless. Moving that steering wheel left and right while drifting through chicanes still captures more of that arcade experience than pushing twiddlysticks does.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Man, I'm in love with never winter nights. It's not ground breaking and they story is pretty cookie cutter, but it's done so well and just how you can build your character is great. Being a D&D loser my self I really dig the fact that well, ITS D&D!!! pretty much to a T. Building mt Katana Character never felt so good*Specialization and focus class with katana*


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> It certainly fares much better than the Dreamcast Collection port of Crazy Taxi. Trying to steer in that is a total nightmare, and on top of that, it also seems to run twice as fast as it should.
> 
> I'm just using a Microsoft SideWinder Force-Feedback Wheel (240 degrees of rotation, can't shrink that), though. I've thought about getting a better wheel and am leaning toward Fanatec's offerings, but like the Logitech G25/G27, they're on the expensive side. Especially if you want those Clubsport pedals.
> 
> Regardless, I wouldn't even think of using a gamepad for OutRun 2006, even if the steering isn't quite flawless. Moving that steering wheel left and right while drifting through chicanes still captures more of that arcade experience than pushing twiddlysticks does.


 
  G7 start to get really cheap these days though. Have had the Fanatec wheels and yes I do think they are a class better regarding feel. Particularly the pedals but the G27 certainly does the job as well


----------



## Makiah S

XenoBlade Chronicles
   
  yea every one says it's great and well it really is
   
  Story is pretty basic stuff, but there are a few twists on the classic cookie cutter that have been a nice suprise, in addition the battle system is unique
   
  there's a basic chain system, a blue circle pops up and if you active it correctly [timing is simple] you can chain attacks together to make longer combos, or cast a buff on your party, there's also an "encouragement" system, that can buff and heal individual members
   
  cut scenes are great, and the maps are big and beautiful, there's a "gem" crafting that's pretty cool to but nothing special


----------



## Hoax

When I have time to play I play Shogun 2 the original with DLC's and Shogun 2 Fall of the samurai. Shogun is awesome with epic battles with over thousands of men to control per army , Every online battle or campaign is a challenge and different each time. I would rate it a 10 if it wasnt so easy exploitable online (drop hacks and other cheats) . Still rate it 8/10


----------



## Makiah S

Also playing through NFSMW on the pc... my OLD crappy pc
   
  in all honesty, despite looking like crap it runs pretty smoothly and it's still the funnest NFS game I've yet to play. It's pretty easy really but getting to grind races and build numerous different cars is cool, plus who doesn't love smashing through a wall of cops 6 times, lol
   
  *drives 300 kmph* *Slam* dang I only got 2 of them *turns around and destroys the other 4*
   
  ^^ what's great about the cops to is there lack of respect for physics... like when they fly through walls, or the Suv's drive beside me at 360kmph... and then pass in front of me in an attempt to get me to rear end them... also have I mentioned the flying 18 wheelers yet :3, every so ofte around 4-5 heat 18 whellers will flip towards you horizontally... like giant flying road blocks lol, you can usually speed under em but if you stop they hit you pretty hard xD,
   
  So yea 9/10, as fun online as it is offline, sadly though the lack of realism and difficulity prevents if from being a perfect 10 imo ;3


----------



## WhiteCrow

Diablo3. 7/10, I like it...but it just lacks the Diablo feel.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Binding of Isaac 10/10

Bit trip beat 8/10

Half life 10/10

Uhhhm 

Saints row 3. 3/10


----------



## MorbidToaster

Diablo 3 - 8/10
   
  Great buy lacking a bit in epic-ness compared to D2. I'm maining Monk but also have a DH on the side. Monk is halfway through Hell difficulty and I can't wait to hit Inferno.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney. I know I'm late getting into this game, but it's pretty awesome. Consider me a fan.

8/10

Also playing 

My Girlfriend Is The President, an eroge on the PC. Pretty damn funny, and the art is REALLY clean and pretty. Definitely one for mature audiences due to the erotic scenes, but story and characters really fit with today's teen animes. It's lighthearted, and silly more than anything, but fun. They can make a great anime out of this.

8/10 (for an eroge)


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney. I know I'm late getting into this game, but it's pretty awesome. Consider me a fan.
> 8/10


 
   
  I got into that series pretty late myself, and still find the plots "HOLY CRAP, AWESOME!" by video game standards. Shu Takumi clearly hadn't lost his touch up to and including Ghost Trick (which you should also play after you're done with the Ace Attorney series; after Chapter 5 or 6, you will NOT be able to put it down, it's just that good).
   
  Also, I have to admit that I'm surprised you're even playing PC games of any sort. I suppose it's all right as long as you can use a gamepad, for the most part?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Well Eroges aren't much 'games' as they are interactive visual novels. That's the extent of my PC gaming. You pick them up, start, and read and watch the story, with very few actual parts where you make choices. A toddler can play them... though you sure as hell wouldn't want them to. XD

An example (skip to like halfway).

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqlzyGG5s2s&feature=related[/VIDEO]


----------



## Parall3l

mad lust envy said:


> Well Eroges aren't much 'games' as they are interactive visual novels. That's the extent of my PC gaming. You pick them up, start, and read and watch the story, with very few actual parts where you make choices. A toddler can play them... though you sure as hell wouldn't want them to. XD
> An example (skip to like halfway).




Isn't there certain scenes in that?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's the meaning of 'eroge', so yes, yes there are. XD

As for those scenes in Katawa Shoujo, they are pretty mild, save for one. The game isn't about that. It's actually really smart, and endearing, for the most part.

You go into this game as if you would go into a Rated R comedy/drama/romance film.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> That's the meaning of 'eroge', so yes, yes there are. XD
> As for those scenes in Katawa Shoujo, they are pretty mild, save for one. The game isn't about that. It's actually really smart, and endearing, for the most part.
> You go into this game as if you would go into a Rated R comedy/drama/romance film.


 

 Ahh thanks for clearing that up, I don't do R rated anything so ergoe might not be for me ethier!
   
  I'm anxious to get into Global Agenda in the next 4 days, so look forward to my review of it! Any one here play Global Agenda? [I'm getting the Eleite Package as well, $20 aint nothing imo]


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Eroge = erotic game. So yeah, sex is pretty much the end result in the games. You're essentially trying to court one or more girls in the games as a byproduct of the stories in them.

BTW, you can turn off the adult content on some of these games, like Katawa Shoujo.


----------



## ZMZB

Diablo III - 8/10: Loads of fun. If only there were more cinematics. Hmm, maybe I should go watch SC2 cinematics again.
  Battlefield 3: 9/10: Even if I'm running it on low settings (easier time spotting enemies and more framerates are always good), it still looks quite good, love its gameplay despite some glitches and unbalanced stuff and other shortcomings.
  Audiosurf: 7/10: Always entertaining, although, Y U NO WASAPI??
  Anomaly: 6/10 (an indie game available on Steam, Android devices...) Decent game but can get boring real fast. Props for Android adaptation.
  Terraria: 7/10: Decent game, can get boring real fast, lots of community-created content.
   
  Games on my "Still have to play (some day)" list: SuperMeatBoy, AC:Revelations, Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Eroge = erotic game. So yeah, sex is pretty much the end result in the games. You're essentially trying to court one or more girls in the games as a byproduct of the stories in them.
> BTW, you can turn off the adult content on some of these games, like Katawa Shoujo.


 

 that's nice to know, I was playing through... Sakura Wars, which kinda of had a Relation Ship system, in which what you said determined your relationship for better or worse. It was fun, and an entire games based on that would be nice to! Just minus the sex <.<


----------



## chrislangley4253

zmzb said:


> Diablo III - 8/10: Loads of fun. If only there were more cinematics. Hmm, maybe I should go watch SC2 cinematics again.
> Battlefield 3: 9/10: Even if I'm running it on low settings (easier time spotting enemies and more framerates are always good), it still looks quite good, love its gameplay despite some glitches and unbalanced stuff and other shortcomings.
> Audiosurf: 7/10: Always entertaining, although, Y U NO WASAPI??
> Anomaly: 6/10 (an indie game available on Steam, Android devices...) Decent game but can get boring real fast. Props for Android adaptation.
> ...




Wasapi is pointless, and you wouldn't be able to hear any game sounds.

Just beat anomaly on my phone. Good mobile game.
 Super meat boy is also on my exhaustive list.


----------



## our martin

Has anyone else had problems loading syndicate up on to there pc the activation code will not work?


----------



## Audio-Omega

_Silent Hill Downpour_ - 6/10
   
  It doesn't have the suspense nor the horror of the previous versions.  The controls aren't precise but the 3rd person view is adequate.  This Silent Hill is not foggy enough and it's almost missing a signature, air raid siren.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> _Silent Hill Downpour_ - 6/10
> 
> It doesn't have the suspense nor the horror of the previous versions.  The controls aren't precise but the 3rd person view is adequate.  This Silent Hill is not foggy enough and it's almost missing a signature, air raid siren.


 
  I just got alan wake on pc with the soundtrack and postcards pack which was the only one i could find..it's a bit like stephen king doing a silent hill shattered memories..I have to agree with you on that when you heard the siren it was time to run..they should remake the orignal silent hill again because it's still the best like the first resident evil and first tomb raider!


----------



## Audio-Omega

I forgot to mention that it also has a weak plot.  What has the last boss got to do with the story ?  Yeah a remake of the original would be excellent, the one that started all this.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I need a new game to play. ARGH


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I need a new game to play. ARGH


----------



## chrislangley4253

super meat boy 10/10
   
http://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## WhiteCrow

SWTOR 8/10
  Second favorite MMO ever, the first being a F2P Mabinogi.


----------



## TehJam

Borderlands - 8.5/10
   
  Jut started playing it again, this time with my level 52 Soldier. 
   
  The game is a lot of fun, I have had quite a few playthroughs with different play styles. The variety in the guns and characters is a very nice way to keep it from getting stale. Right now I run through everything though with my soldier, playing with weapons below level 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
   
  Definitely worth picking up, the GOTY edition is very cheap so I suggest you do.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





tehjam said:


> Borderlands - 8.5/10
> 
> Jut started playing it again, this time with my level 52 Soldier.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I absolutely love Borderlands. I always end up using revolvers, since there's a revolver for pretty much every play style. Need a shotgun revolver? They have one of those. Sniper revolver? They have on of those too. Elemental revolver? Check.
   
  On my most recent playthrough, this was my pride and joy:

   
  And then I had this as a compliment to it:


----------



## our martin

Looks good


----------



## MaZa

Diablo 3
  8½ out of 10
   
  Despite the criticism it receives from the hardcore crowd I still say that it is a VERY good game, addicting as hell. Currently Diablo 2 is better, but D3 is new and can be improved with patches and DLCs/exp.packs like D2 was back then. So far its biggest problems are balance issues at higher difficulties with melee characters, always online gameplay which SUCKS, and over-reliance on Auction House which is a bad thing to people who want to find and use their own equipment through gameplay. Sometimes it feels like that the game is intentionally giving you "wrong stats" equipment which you have to sell in AH in order to buy one that fits your character.
   
  But still, the game is just great.


----------



## TehJam

Quote: 





our martin said:


> *Video*
> 
> Looks good


 
   
   
  Can't wait for it, going to be doing co-op through the entire thing with a couple of friends.
   
  Shotguns and assault rifles are my favorite now, but revolvers and snipers are tons of fun too. About to face the Destroyer on Playthrough 2 with my level 22 Defender (shotgun). 
   
  Should be fun.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Shotguns and ARs for me, too. Great first game and I can't wait for the second. Hooboy.
  Quote: 





tehjam said:


> Can't wait for it, going to be doing co-op through the entire thing with a couple of friends.
> 
> Shotguns and assault rifles are my favorite now, but revolvers and snipers are tons of fun too. About to face the Destroyer on Playthrough 2 with my level 22 Defender (shotgun).
> 
> Should be fun.


----------



## our martin

I am playing this but only played it on the first day and never went back, but i will!


----------



## Cla55clown

Alan Wake- PC - 9/10
   
  Ok so I'm new to the gaming world and this is the first game I picked up on sale from Gamestop site for around $23. I just built a new PC and wanted to see how my GPU would perform. I have NEVER played a modern PC game before and now I see what all the fuss is about. These things are addictive as hell! You really do feel like you're in the world of the game and AW has great graphics IMO but then again, I have nothing to compare it to. Can anyone suggest more games for a noob gamer like me in the style of AW?


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





cla55clown said:


> Alan Wake- PC - 9/10
> 
> Ok so I'm new to the gaming world and this is the first game I picked up on sale from Gamestop site for around $23. I just built a new PC and wanted to see how my GPU would perform. I have NEVER played a modern PC game before and now I see what all the fuss is about. These things are addictive as hell! You really do feel like you're in the world of the game and AW has great graphics IMO but then again, I have nothing to compare it to. Can anyone suggest more games for a noob gamer like me in the style of AW?


 






crysis 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fear3


----------



## our martin

*Cla55clown* 







You want this for online gaming my friend it's what we all play!


----------



## evilhippie

Max Payne 3 is amazing on PC, it runs butter smooth on my 680 and has some of the finest animations and character physics I've seen in a game. Surprisingly, the multiplayer is pretty good too!


----------



## evilhippie

not my video but you get the idea :rolleyes:

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTnlVELKH1Q[/VIDEO]


----------



## oqvist

Rage Xbox 360. Hard game to judge since this is ID that decided to screw PC big time (very buggy still I been told).
  However I played the Xbox 360 version and it had no problems other then the gamepad control of course. But as gamepad controls for fps go I do like these where they
  give the weapons a feel of weight and inertia. In real life you can´t swing heavy weapons with mouse speed and precision 
   
  Concept similar to Borderlands and Red Steel 2 both I had a lot of fun with. Rage seem to want to give the illusion of a story but when it ends it just mean
  What was this it gets bigger. I am happy I really didn´t invest a lot on the story and hardly read the briefings through. Being a bit of a collector/explorer I am weak for the genre
  so 8/10. Mechanics are really solid
   
  Currently running Jak and Daxter Trilogy. The HD version for PS3. Never run this before and I must say it´s a lot of fun. I wished there was more dialogue though you are
  essentially just collecting power cells. Camera and movement wise as part as enemy design is not super mario tight but there is more humour and warmth in this than that sterile series  60 % through
  8/10 is probably where it will land on unless I get some insanely difficult boss fights that lower the score .


----------



## DefQon

Max Payne 3 maxed out settings 9/10, not given a perfect rating due to the slowmo not being like the originals and there is no sprint.


----------



## our martin

picked this up for £7 for the wii and it's a very good house of the dead game and deserves 9/10


----------



## MorbidToaster

One thing the Wii is good for is Rail Shooters.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> One thing the Wii is good for is Rail Shooters.


 
  I agree, i have got darkside chronicles and umbrella chronicles and dead space extraction and now house of the dead overkill,i still think that the wii has died an early death p.s I think games like punch out are good on the wii aswell!


----------



## chrislangley4253

the Okami port was fantastic as was the resident evil port.


----------



## chrislangley4253

bit.trip.runner 7/10
   
  frustrating, but addictive. I keep coming back to play the round i'm stuck on, over and over.


----------



## Lux Nocte

I quit gaming a while ago, but here are some of my scores
   
  Mass Effect series
  1: 9/10
  2: 7/10
  3: dafaq?
   
    I love the Mass Effect series. My only gripe is that it is advertised as an RPG when it is actually very linear. You will pretty much end up with the same endings, but if you choose renegade some people die. Which is pretty much the extent of the RPG features. Mass Effect 3 was so hyped up to be the amazing finale where all your choices are going to be in play. Where all the choices you make in the previous two games create a game that you will put 300 hours in, trying to achieve each ending. What did we get? One ending with three different colors of explosions and a few plot holes.
   
  Elder Scrolls series: 10/10 (Possibly not for long)
    I've been playing ES games since Oblivion was released, and have been on the UESP forums for a couple years. I played all ES games from Daggerfall to Skyrim. It is impossible for me to dislike one, despite oblivion being the autistic cousin of the group. I am afraid though that bethesda will get too mediacore and they will release complete crap with little effort for Elder Scrolls just because they know people will buy it. Zenimax already hitched on to that idea. Elder scrolls online! *shiver*
   
  And then we have "Amnesia: The Dark Decent" Which is extremely scary under the right conditions, and if you haven't seen any LPs to spoil it. I went all out on the game. Midnight, lights out, headset on, brightness low. Needless to say I didn't sleep that night because I was too afraid to.
  0/10 for making me loose sleep!
   
  The tomb raider series! I loved the originals, they where the first real games I've ever played. My problem is that after "Legend," They kidified the series. They went the "Family friendly" route. It is just embarrassing for me to play a newer TR game. I hate seeing what the series has become!
  I give the originals an 8/10, the new ones a 2. and I am not touching the next one with a 40ft pole.
   
  If you asked me to rant on MMORPGs, it would take up an entire page of text.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





lux nocte said:


> I quit gaming a while ago, but here are some of my scores
> 
> Mass Effect series
> 1: 9/10
> ...


 
  I agree the first tomb raider resident evil and silent hill to this day still remain the best versions!


----------



## JoshR

fallout new vegas: 7/10. I prefer fallout 3 but vegas is still pretty good


----------



## MaZa

Quote: 





joshr said:


> fallout new vegas: 7/10. I prefer fallout 3 but vegas is still pretty good


 
   
   
   
  Yeah. New Vegas is good, REALLY good, (in many ways better than Fallout 3) but it lacked that desperate apocalyptic atmosphere which Fallout 3 oozed with. I find myself playing FO3 more than New Vegas because of that.


----------



## formula1

Any news about the Upcoming game from Bethesda? (Dishonored)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Been on a Phoenix Wright gaming spree, and I'm currently playing Trials and Tribulations.

Once you've played the first, you can expect more of the same, which is in no way a bad thing. I love these games.

8/10


----------



## Cheapy

Quote: 





formula1 said:


> Any news about the Upcoming game from Bethesda? (Dishonored)


 
   
  There have been a few articles about one of the missions and a bit of gameplay footage that are worth having a look at.


----------



## formula1

Quote: 





cheapy said:


> There have been a few articles about one of the missions and a bit of gameplay footage that are worth having a look at.


 
   
  Indeed it looks awesome, i'll be on the hunt for this one. It reminds me of half life/fallout/and assassins creed


----------



## Cheapy

Im hoping its got bit of thief in there too. I think the art director for dishonoured was the same guy who did half-life but it does look good just hope it lives up to the hype.
   
  Been playing Killing Floor a lot recently. Not the greatest graphics but its one of the few games that seems to have really good sound. Gameplay while simple is really addictive and fun especially when you get a team that just works together. I would give it an 8/10, worth picking up if you have liked L4D, Payday the heist etc.


----------



## TehJam

This video pretty much explains why I'm not renewing my Live account until BL2:


----------



## MorbidToaster

I've given up on almost any game that's not a PC exclusive. They're getting ridiculous.


----------



## TehJam

That's why I really wish I had a gaming PC, I'm stuck with what is essentially last year's MBP 13 in a different shell (although it was only $600). I'm loving Vizio's new line, but I also really want to build my own PC.
   
  Great read about Vizio here: http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/15/3076519/vizio-reboot-pc-american-hdtv-success-do-it-again


----------



## MorbidToaster

tehjam said:


> That's why I really wish I had a gaming PC, I'm stuck with what is essentially last year's MBP 13 in a different shell (although it was only $600). I'm loving Vizio's new line, but I also really want to build my own PC.
> 
> Great read about Vizio here: http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/15/3076519/vizio-reboot-pc-american-hdtv-success-do-it-again




Diablo 3 runs smooooth on my 13.3 stock MBP. Play that


----------



## TehJam

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Diablo 3 runs smooooth on my 13.3 stock MBP. Play that


 
   
  I heard it got some not so great reviews. Do you like it a lot?


----------



## MorbidToaster

tehjam said:


> I heard it got some not so great reviews. Do you like it a lot?




I like it a lot but admittedly Diablo 2 is better.


----------



## grokit

Hey there all you DIRT drivers, I got DIRT3 in the other day and it's a really good racer, especially the rallies. But you guys really need to try Motorstorm; I recommend Pacific Rift but even the first iteration (there are three for the PS3 now) is better than DIRT3. It's more stimulating, competitive and entertaining in every way. I found myself yawning even as I was winning with DIRT but I'll keep at it, it's a decent enough time-waster but the Motorstorm series is way more engaging.
   
  This is just my opinion obviously; the reviews on Amazon are about even for both series. But if you've never played Motorstorm (from my previous inquiries in this thread I seem to be the only one), you're missing out on a really fun experience and you really owe it to yourself to take Motorstorm out for a spin. The only drawback: don't bother with your racing wheels as they aren't compatible.
   
  edit: http://ps3.ign.com/articles/921/921369p1.html
   
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MotorStorm_%28series%29


----------



## MorbidToaster

It's like apples and oranges. MotorStorm is meant to be ridiculous and over the top fun.

Dirt is much for a sim/arcade hybrid game. Much more realistic driving from Dirt. I enjoy MotorStorm but the Dirt series is fantastic for sim fans.

...minus the brotastic stuff.


----------



## grokit

I just love blowing up my engine while turbo-boosting past the second place guy over the finish line FTW. I call it "boost and pop".
   
  Doing a barrel roll while flying 150' in the air is a blast too, especially if you live through it


----------



## sphinxvc

Assasin's Creed 2, just finished it, pretty fun -- 8.5/10.  Got a little tedious at one point, but then I realized I was just on the rooftops way too much.  Combat system was fun, but could have been even better, lots of potential there.
   

 Batman / Arkham Aslyum: a little tedious as well, but fun.  8/10 so far.  
   
  I recently returned a few used games to Gamestop after briefly trying them:
   

 Gears of War 3: 6/10, so damn repetitive, standard war and chaos title.
   

 Crysis 2: 4.5/10, more war and chaos, standard first person shooter.
   

 Splinter Cell Conviction: 5/10.  No comment.
   
  AC2 kind of spoiled Batman for me.  I now expect to be able to go anywhere in the environment if the character's shoes fit, and Batman's shoe certainly does.  It's annoying that he has less mobility than a person in the 15th century.


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Assasin's Creed 2, just finished it, pretty fun -- 8.5/10.  Got a little tedious at one point, but then I realized I was just on the rooftops way too much.  Combat system was fun, but could have been even better, lots of potential there.
> 
> 
> Batman / Arkham Aslyum: a little tedious as well, but fun.  8/10 so far.
> ...


 
   
  Damm you rated Crysis 4.5/10?? I would give that an 8. And batman having less mobility than Ezio?? Can Ezio glide from rooftops? Perform 20 hit combos from rooftops? Grapple across ceilings? What have you been smoking?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I kinda understand his ratings. Most of those games got repetitive in a mad hurry.


----------



## sphinxvc

Rated it that b/c it felt like "just another shooter."  Great graphics, yes, but I'm over the shooter genre in it's standard form.  
   
  That genre needs some ingenuity.


----------



## sphinxvc

And Brasewel, you probably just liked Crysis b/c your sextuple processor computer could run it in full glory.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Crysis 1/Warhead was all right and at least gave you plenty of space to approach objectives as you pleased, but the suit modes could've used some tweaking. Also, Power Struggle multiplayer mode seriously needed a reworking of that points purchasing system to not seriously gimp people who join mid-game along with refined suit modes.
   
  Crysis 2 seems rather cut-down and narrow by comparison. I would've said that this was probably because the consoles couldn't take the huge environments of the first two games, but then they actually backported the first game over.


----------



## oqvist

Crysis 2 was of course hampered by being multi platform. And it´s really not a good thing having to develope a fps for gamepad players in mind but I found tons of value in Crysis 2 anyway. Mainly because it worked so amazingly well in 3D. Crytek has improved regarding action and story telling as well over the years so it´s not bad but it just isn´t as fresh as Far Cry when it was released. Back in the Doom 3/Half life 2 days and I would say it stealed the show together with Riddick EFBB. Crysis pushed the current hardware to it´s limits and beyond and introduced the nanosuit with big success. Warhead they just did the same pretty much but even better. Crysis 2 is not the step it would have been if it was still a PC title and a bit stream lined but I sure as heck rather run Crysis 2 then call of Duty QTE  Not that the Call of Duty hasn´t had it´s moments that´s for sure but it´s so much done by now. And Crysis is going there as well. To bad we gamers are so obsessed with sequels.


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





sphinxvc said:


> Rated it that b/c it felt like "just another shooter."  Great graphics, yes, but I'm over the shooter genre in it's standard form.
> 
> That genre needs some ingenuity.


 


> And Brasewel, you probably just liked Crysis b/c your sextuple processor computer could run it in full glory.


 
   
  Sigh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do agree that Batman was a better game though.
  And yes I was running Crysis at 2560x1600 with pretty much every setting maxed out. Could be compared to porn at those settings


----------



## our martin

Crysis 2 did look and sound good though!


----------



## brasewel

Looks like it was played at a lower res and using DX9. Still looks nice at those settings.
  Besides Mass Effect 3, Crysis regularly had me amazed at the visuals


----------



## our martin

I went out and bought skyrim today because i can't get on battlefield3 after the new patch,i have played oblivion so i know what i am in for but saying that i think they have got this one spot on and it's a bit like fall out new vegas..I will come back on and tell you what i think as the story unfolds!


----------



## oqvist

Late to the party. But yes it´s  much better then the abysmal Oblivion. Not quite as good as Morrowind though. I have also become a bit addicted to the wasteland. Will be nice to see Fallout 4 with this game engine 
   
  I just got hold of Uncharted 3 from our library. I kind of wish I hadn´t played the previous because it´s all to obvious now what strings Naughty Dog pull. The automation goes deeper then ever I am pretty much playing an interactive movie with quicktime events. Luckily it don´t disappoint regarding the interactive movie part. 3D is a bit frustrating though. It work great in cut scenes but the resolution loss is just a bit to much otherwise. I hope they postpone Uncharted 4 until they can release it to PS4 as a launch title because it really start to feel like they are milking it.
   
  Looking very much forward to the Last of US hope it will take a somewhat other approach. Though  I don´t quite count on that.


----------



## bowei006

@Martin
  You will probably love Skyrim!
   
  I'll be updating my hardware next year!  Hopefully Crysis 3 comes out late next year!


----------



## brasewel

Skyrim is simply unbelievable, visually and game play.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> Skyrim is simply unbelievable, visually and game play.


 
  I wouldn't call it a graphical(visual) masterpiece as that it had decent graphics but in a world that was so open and unbelievable that it was visually...awesome!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I wouldn't call it a graphical(visual) masterpiece as that it had decent graphics but in a world that was so open and unbelievable that it was visually...awesome!


 
  But it is visually quite good graphicly and design wise...


 Playing Amnesia:TDD before AMFP comes out...still not scared. but over all a pretty solid game 8/10.


----------



## AltairDusk

Quote: 





tehjam said:


> I heard it got some not so great reviews. Do you like it a lot?


 
   
  It's been lambasted for the internet connection requirement in many of the reviews which often dropped the score (probably rightly so).  There are some nice things that come with that but understand that if your internet connection isn't very good you can get disconnected from the game and there is no offline singly player mode.  If you have the internet to support it and that's not a dealbreaker for you then you should be fine.  It's definitely a fun game, I have a Wizard on Act I Hell right now which is actually further than I expected to get.  I tend to lose interest in ARPGs quite quickly, it's just not a genre that holds my interest long and I'm back to playing WoW more than D3 now but I do still plan to play it on and off.  If you love the genre I can't see you not enjoying D3.
   
  Just got a new case and GPU so I'll probably be playing some more graphically intensive games that I've been holding off on soon.  Will be nice to finally be able to make use of all 3 monitors for 2D surround once I install it. (EVGA GTX 670 FTW if anyone is curious, going into my existing X58 build with an i7 920 and 6x 2GB Corsair Dominator memory, planning to OC the i7 to 4Ghz or so to avoid bottlenecking the card).


----------



## our martin

I have had skyrim a couple of days now, i have said it before and i will say it again, this is how you do a search around and look for stuff game!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But skyrim is still good though and i am enjoying playing it the sound and music is second to none and playing as a dragon slaying knight is good fun,it will get better the more i progress!


----------



## brasewel

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I wouldn't call it a graphical(visual) masterpiece as that it had decent graphics but in a world that was so open and unbelievable that it was visually...awesome!


 
   
  I agree but it did have great visuals. The gameplay was just mindblowing though.


----------



## oqvist

Not really mindblowing try Morrowind . Only thing Skyrim has over it is better animations and visuals 
   
  Running the Hunter now. Absolutely fascinating. It´s not really a game so maybe don´t fit here even though you hunt game.
  Free to play if you have a fetish to only hunt mule dears. Though there is easy ways to learn artificial cash to buy new licenses and weapons if you so wish. I am paying membership so I get access to all the areas and support the developers more. Best forest simulator ever. Amazing visuals and audio ques create a superb atmosphere. As for hunting games this is my first but to me it appear extremely realistic. Except for this super hunting gadget but without the help with tracking it would be virtually impossible


----------



## brasewel

I have played all the Oblivion games and while Morrowind has a better storyline, Skyrim blows it out of the water gameplay wise and visually being new


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> I have played all the Oblivion games and while Morrowind has a better storyline, Skyrim blows it out of the water gameplay wise and visually being new


 
  It's hard for me to vote between Skyrim and The Witcher 2...really.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Disagree. I still think Morrowind is by far the best of the series. 
   
  I honestly really dislike the magic system in Skyrim...and Morrowind was just a masterpiece. Best soundtrack of the series, most content of the series, most variation of the series quest wise. 
   
  I am looking forward to mounted combat in the upcoming Skyrim DLC though.
   
  Quote: 





brasewel said:


> I have played all the Oblivion games and while Morrowind has a better storyline, Skyrim *blows it out of the water gameplay wise *and visually being new


----------



## bowei006

I think this thread got off topic so I'll bring it back:
  Skyrim-9/10
  The Witcher 2 hardened edition-9/10
  Max Payne 3- 8/10
  Alan wake- 7/10 (the game isn't for me, others love it, I can tell why)
  BlackLight Retribution-8/10
  Dear Esther-8.5/10
  kingdoms of amalaur-8/10
  mass effect 3- 8.9/10
  sniper elite v2- 7.6/10
  total war shogun 2 and expansion packs- 9/10


----------



## evilhippie

I've really been enjoying the new Civ 5 expansion: Gods and Kings.  I knowa  lot of people treat 5 as if its the person step child of the series, but I feel like the expansion has upped the complexity and strategy to a new level.  Its basically what beyond the sword was to Civ 4, and if anyone remembers that far back that game endured the same complaints.  I for one couldn't stand the "stack of doom" and welcomed the move to one unit per tile.  Gods and Kings basically feels like beyond the sword mixed with the single tile, hex based warfare of vanilla Civ 5.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





evilhippie said:


> I've really been enjoying the new Civ 5 expansion: Gods and Kings.  I knowa  lot of people treat 5 as if its the person step child of the series, but I feel like the expansion has upped the complexity and strategy to a new level.  Its basically what beyond the sword was to Civ 4, and if anyone remembers that far back that game endured the same complaints.  I for one couldn't stand the "stack of doom" and welcomed the move to one unit per tile.  Gods and Kings basically feels like beyond the sword mixed with the single tile, hex based warfare of vanilla Civ 5.  I highly recommend it!


 
  Never played Civ 4 but Civ 5 gets a solid 8.7/10 from me.


----------



## OJNeg

I've put a ton of hours into Civ V and I'm pretty excited to try out the new expansion. I think V is a great game on it's own, and adding more layers of strategy to it can only help improve the experience. $30 is a bit much for me right now but I'll grab it as soon as it goes on sale.
   
  And the best part about Civ is that it's a great game to listen to music while playing.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





ojneg said:


> I've put a ton of hours into Civ V and I'm pretty excited to try out the new expansion. I think V is a great game on it's own, and adding more layers of strategy to it can only help improve the experience. $30 is a bit much for me right now but I'll grab it as soon as it goes on sale.
> 
> And the best part about Civ is that it's a great game to listen to music while playing.


 
  Baba yetu....period. Give me that CD!!!


----------



## bowei006

Initial rating of Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter after playing first level and "taking" the game in on PC is a 7/10. It is basically not optomized or basically even thought of for the PC, runs pretty crapdily on PC, has bug problems and video problems on PC version, but I can get past those....it's the very.....craptastic gameplay and first "impression" level that made me go 0_0


----------



## our martin

This will be the next game i buy on the wii,This is my type of game, i love survival horror games!


----------



## jackwess

After finishing Skyrim i found Kingdoms of amalur pretty boring my rating: 6 of 10
  but thats just me.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> After finishing Skyrim i found Kingdoms of amalur pretty boring my rating: 6 of 10
> but thats just me.


 
  The only reason i never bought skyrim earlier is because someone bought me zelda skyward sword!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Yea Skyrim is a pretty top notch game. Those who say other wise are just trying to be hipster and dislike it due to it's mainstream popularity.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Or prefer something different...?
   
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Yea Skyrim is a pretty top notch game. Those who say other wise are just trying to be hipster and dislike it due to it's mainstream popularity.


----------



## evilhippie

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Yea Skyrim is a pretty top notch game. Those who say other wise are just trying to be hipster and dislike it due to it's mainstream popularity.


 
   
  Agreed, as a whole, Skyrim has been the most polished Elder Scrolls game yet, and it runs stable unlike every other Bethesda title ever.  I can't wait for the Dawnguard DLC to come out on PC... It drops on xbox tomorrow so impressions should roll in soon.


----------



## bowei006

Updated Ghost Recon advanced warfighter ratings, I'm 3/4 through the game
   
  Gameplay:8/10
  Graphics:6.5/10
  Voice and sound:7.5/10
  Innovation:8.5/10
  Overal:7.5/10
  subject to change when I am done with the game.
   
  Short description:
   
  Gameplay: It is nicely grounded and gives you nice use of what it offers. Running quickly to the next locatoin, sensors, picking off enemies. However like most, it is heavily flawed at times making you very confused. Many times, you overrely on the sensors and forget what to really shoot at and other times you don't need anything... it may not sound annoying but it really is.
   
  Graphics: The game is horribly optomized for the PC, it runs and isn't as good as COD MW3 in terms of efficency and it's overal graphics are worse than COD's overal. The first level looked nice, but textures are the biggest problem throughout. They are EXTREMELY low res even with high graphics settings and the ground at times is so defoliated that the jaggedness(paralax and DX11tesselation are enabled) and low res base landscape just blinds the eyes. The structure and fluidity of the soldiers are nice, but close looking at the uniforms just doesn't feel right, a bit too low res.
   
  Sound and voice:  Nothing special about the voice actors, regular voices, guns are regular. Regular gun shots, there are some nice explosrions and heated moments though but it's very typical.
   
  Innovation: The scrolling system to get your gadget, the drones you use and sensors and xray's and especailly the gun customization menu are very nice. However they are without their flaws. Many items do the same thing...however with slightly more varied ways to use them that the game forces on you. This is more realiastic however as even though they are similar, you learn that they are different and should be used different(forced by game)...however...this is a game.....and it just feels very artificial and forced (as in...the people tell you to use it or you get situations...where you have to use it...which is almost always). You get gadgets....ALL THROUGHOUT the game and new stuff constantly...which is quite annoying. I like to have a developed set of items that are given in the first two levels and use those to go through. However II do see what they are trying to do, I personally didn't like this part however. And lastly the gun customization menu. It has a lot of options...but in reality. They are all the same and stay very constant....innovative..but also very limited at the same time.


----------



## Dyaems

D3 - 7/10
  osu!stream - 8/10
  cytus/mozarc - 9/10


----------



## bowei006

I give D3 a 7/10 for enjoyability and 8.5/10 to 9/10 for overal.... I still don't like the game but I will admit it does have very good points and parts that others will enjoy


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





evilhippie said:


> Agreed, as a whole, Skyrim has been the most polished Elder Scrolls game yet, and *it runs stable unlike every other Bethesda title ever*.  I can't wait for the Dawnguard DLC to come out on PC... It drops on xbox tomorrow so impressions should roll in soon.


 
   
  It runs stable in it's _current _state. It was pretty buggy on release. Still got mad love for TES though.


----------



## our martin

I am playing skyrim now and i am glad i never got it earlier when my battlefield3 was working because i wouldn't be putting as much time into it as i am now..It's getting better and better the more i play skyrim, it reminds me of fallout new vegas a bit,the trolls and giants are like the death claws they give you two chances slim and none until you get the better armour and weapons,skyrim is much better than oblivion and i am looking forward to the new dawnguard dlc! p.s I don't like the map and the pointer that tells you the way to go, i have been over the edge of a cliff a few times and it does get a bit repetitive!


----------



## Parall3l

For those interested in the next Xbox

 The augmented reality glasses sounds nice, but with those I'd need three pairs of glasses, one for 3DTV, one for reading and one for Xbox

 https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7361724/_Xbox_720_Microsoft_Leak


----------



## XxDobermanxX

Super smash brothers on N64 emulator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  9/10


----------



## brasewel

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. A majority of users think Skyrim is the best Elders scroll game so far. If you think otherwise so be it.
   
  Quote: 





our martin said:


> I am playing skyrim now and i am glad i never got it earlier when my battlefield3 was working because i wouldn't be putting as much time into it as i am now..It's getting better and better the more i play skyrim, it reminds me of fallout new vegas a bit,the trolls and giants are like the death claws they give you two chances slim and none until you get the better armour and weapons,skyrim is much better than oblivion and i am looking forward to the new dawnguard dlc! p.s I don't like the map and the pointer that tells you the way to go, i have been over the edge of a cliff a few times and it does get a bit repetitive!


 
   
  You will eventually own them in 1 hit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. After finishing the game, I cheated and put godly stats on my armor and weapons. Owned dragons in 1 hit haha
   
  I'm patiently waiting for Darksiders 2; loved the first game.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





brasewel said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. A majority of users think Skyrim is the best Elders scroll game so far. If you think otherwise so be it.
> 
> 
> You will eventually own them in 1 hit
> ...


 


 Level 75 Orc with 100 Enchanting, Smithing and full all magic schools. No cheats needed.


----------



## brasewel

^^ I got myself to lvl100 in Enchanting and smithing and made some godly potions to enchant my stuff with. Had a blast 1 hit owning every creature in the game


----------



## our martin

I had to go down a waterfall on my horse to find a dragon..it was a short cut!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I had to go down a waterfall on my horse to find a dragon..it was a short cut!


 
  pssh. Ijust jumped off!!


----------



## Lambduh

League of Legends - 8/10

CS:GO - 9.5/10


----------



## our martin

I have said this before and will say this again, the map and pointer on skyrim are what lets the game down,just like with fallout new vegas!


----------



## Parall3l

Sid Meier's Civilization V 7/10

 Just getting started. Feels a lot more different compared to the original I played years ago.


----------



## bowei006

There were some gamellay moments i didnt like with fluidity and what i could do but i still loved it!


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> There were some gamellay moments i didnt like with fluidity and what i could do but i still loved it!


 
  It just takes a lot longer than it should to find the place you are supposed to be at!


----------



## Parall3l

Someone start a Skyrim thread. Also, with a bass boost the audio in Skyrim is surprisingly engaging.


----------



## EnOYiN

parall3l said:


> Someone start a Skyrim thread. Also, with a bass boost the audio in Skyrim is surprisingly engaging.




There is a Skyrim thread actually. Link.


----------



## Windsor

*Walking Dead: Episode 1* (by Telltale Games).
   
  8/10 - a captivating and enjoyable adventure game that I'd rate higher if it was longer (I finished it in about three hours).


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





windsor said:


> *Walking Dead: Episode 1* (by Telltale Games).
> 
> 8/10 - a captivating and enjoyable adventure game that I'd rate higher if it was longer (I finished it in about three hours).


 

 sounds better than the show so far.


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> sounds better than the show so far.


 
   
  I've not seen the show but highly recommend the game. I'm a big graphic adventure game fan and think that Telltale Games have breathed new life into a truly wonderful genre of games.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





windsor said:


> I've not seen the show but highly recommend the game. I'm a big graphic adventure game fan and think that Telltale Games have breathed new life into a truly wonderful genre of games.


 
  Yea the show is terrible developed emotionless characters, a plot formula more consistent than a pound cake recipe, and apparently a zombie invasion hinders your ability to process thought at a higher level than a fall down drunk.


----------



## Windsor

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Yea the show is terrible developed emotionless characters, a plot formula more consistent than a pound cake recipe, and apparently a zombie invasion hinders your ability to process thought at a higher level than a fall down drunk.


 
   
  Not so with Telltale's game.


----------



## Velsu

Playing Football Manager 2012 which is one of my fave games and i rate it 10/10 for all the possibilities You can do there.
   
  Dota 2 - great mobo game,still in "beta" but already best for me. 10/10
   
  Guild Wars 2 - also still in beta but this game is gonna be SOMETHING...man i never had such urge to play more and more during beta/stress test or whatever there is,i always sit and wait for next opportunity to test come chars and kill some people in pvp.


----------



## evilhippie

Quote: 





velsu said:


> Guild Wars 2 - also still in beta but this game is gonna be SOMETHING...man i never had such urge to play more and more during beta/stress test or whatever there is,i always sit and wait for next opportunity to test come chars and kill some people in pvp.


 
   
  Thats definitely interesting to hear!  I haven't given the beta any time even though I received an invite a while back... maybe its time to give it a shot!


----------



## Connnorrr

Quote: 





velsu said:


> Playing Football Manager 2012 which is one of my fave games and i rate it 10/10 for all the possibilities You can do there.
> 
> Dota 2 - great mobo game,still in "beta" but already best for me. 10/10
> 
> *Guild Wars 2 - also still in beta but this game is gonna be SOMETHING...man i never had such urge to play more and more during beta/stress test or whatever there is,i always sit and wait for next opportunity to test come chars and kill some people in pvp.*


 
   
  I just had my first chance with this game during this last stress test and man, I'm even more excited then I was before. It just seems so refreshingly different from your typical MMO! What classes have you tried out? I spent a bunch of time with a thief in PvP. After seeing some footage my buddy captured of engineer in PvP, I really want to try one now. Super hyped.


----------



## Velsu

Yeah this game will be great. Usually when its MMO and there are beta tests (open or closed) i will play for few hours and its enough for me,with GW 2 its different...i just NEED to play more.
   
  Classes i tested:
   
  Warrior - fun for a while but then gets boring
  Thief - super fun,lots of tricks,traps and control,but lacks good damage
  Necromancer - tanky and with proper skill and understanding can be very dangerous and take on multiple foes alone,but not my taste.
   
  During next BWE im gonna try Elementalist,heard he has like 20 active skills


----------



## Fortunex

I found GW2 really disappointing   Cancelled my prepurchase.
   
  Right now I'm playing Starcraft 2 (10/10), DotA 2 (10/10) and CS:GO (8/10), as well as working my way to 100% complete Super Meat Boy (10/10).


----------



## Connnorrr

Quote: 





fortunex said:


> I found GW2 really disappointing   Cancelled my prepurchase.
> 
> Right now I'm playing Starcraft 2 (10/10), DotA 2 (10/10) and CS:GO (8/10), as well as working my way to 100% complete Super Meat Boy (10/10).


 
   
  Just curious, what disappointed you?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote: 





connnorrr said:


> Just curious, what disappointed you?


 
  Mostly the PvP. The competitive and organized PvP scene in GW1 is what made me dump 1,200+ hours into it alone. GW1 vs GW2 PvP is like Counter Strike vs Call of Duty. It's just mindless button spamming now.
   
  The lack of skill customization (only 4.5 skills to customize, only ~30-40 to choose from for the Thief) is disappointing too, coming from Guild Wars' hundreds of skills with full skill bar customization, multiclassing, etc.
   
  The game just feels like a generic MMO with the Guild Wars brand slapped on.


----------



## Velsu

Hmm funny,i think the opposite. GW 1 seemed to be like any other MMO just with tons of useless skills which i personally didnt like. I prefer 30-40 useful skills than 100 trash ones or skills that all look the same.
  As for PvP in GW 2 i find it awesome and the game is literally something fresh,not ur typical MMO (level scaling,dodging,check boxes for skill etc).
   
  But i guess its all about Your personal preference,as Fortunex stated,he perefers GW 1 than GW 2,im opposite,didnt really like GW 1 so much but fell in love with GW 2.


----------



## Camjon

Max Pain 3 on PS3. Awesome game! Nuff said.


----------



## bowei006

Max payne on pc gets an 8/10 from me :/


----------



## Wirbel

Diablo 3 is an utter disgrace


----------



## ZMZB

Quote: 





wirbel said:


> Diablo 3 is an utter disgrace


 
  I agree wholeheartedly. I was very excited with this game at first, but its just turned into a boring giant gear-grind fest. I've been thinking of uninstalling it, but I'm waiting for the PvP update.


----------



## MorbidToaster

That's how the entire genre is, IMO. It's all about gear and grinding to get it. Diablo 2, Diablo 1, Borderlands, Torchlight (probably the least so of the list), etc.
   
  I agree that Diablo 2 was a better game, but Diablo 3 isn't terrible. 
   
  Quote: 





zmzb said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. I was very excited with this game at first, but its just turned into a boring *giant gear-grind fest*. I've been thinking of uninstalling it, but I'm waiting for the PvP update.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Diablo 3 simply isn't Diablo. If they had stuck another name on it I feel it would be a great game...but since they needed to build hype for it to make sales and stuck Diablo in the title it's very disappointing, gameplay wise it's still fun.


----------



## Wirbel

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Diablo 3 simply isn't Diablo.


 
   
  This. D2 is a legendary game within the genre, but instead of building on what made that game great Blizzard decided to try and reinvent the wheel. They failed.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I'm honestly looking very forward to Torchlight 2. I think it'll put Diablo 3 on blast.


----------



## evilhippie

Gotta agree with everyone about Diablo 3, I really tried to stay excited about it but the lack of any real end game content and frequent problems have led me to move on.  Maybe I'll play regularly again in a few months when PvP is added into the game and some semblance of an end game, but for now I'm totally bored with it.


----------



## Velsu

I had a fun time playing Diablo 3 when i did my first playthrough..even second time,but then i got pretty bored and realised system with auction house is a no no (why farm boss if u can just buy what u need).


----------



## Kukuk

The ten year development cycle doesn't seem to work out very well.
   
  You know what games beside Diablo 3 had ten year dev cycles? Duke Nukem Forever and Too Human.
   
  Just sayin'.


----------



## Wirbel

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> The ten year development cycle doesn't seem to work out very well.
> 
> You know what games beside Diablo 3 had ten year dev cycles? Duke Nukem Forever and Too Human.
> 
> Just sayin'.


 
   
  Especially terrible when the design team changes numerous times.
   
  It's pathetic that the 2008 Blizzcon gameplay video of D3 looked insanely promising compared to the awful finished product we wasted $60 on.


----------



## Kukuk

I guess I'm thankful I never bought it! Their anti-consumer DRM made sure I'd never buy it.
   
  Sounds like I didn't miss anything special.


----------



## evilhippie

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> I guess I'm thankful I never bought it! Their anti-consumer DRM made sure I'd never buy it.
> 
> Sounds like I didn't miss anything special.


 
   


 Not unless you like playing the same game 4 times in a row (the 4 difficulty settings, that is).  I might just be looking on it with a bit of disdain because I went out and bought the collector's edition expecting an evolutionary experience.  The real money auction house seemed like a good idea in theory as well, but the insane cut that blizzard takes from each transaction makes it so that their intended sellers (the same gold farmers who spam the general and trade chats) have no incentive to actually sell on the auction house.  A flat rate of a dollar per transaction is somewhat unreasonable as well, considering how difficult it seems to be to sell anything for real money.  I feel at this point that the game would have been better off without the auction house, though it was one of the things I was looking forward to in this game.


----------



## bowei006

I got a demo key from a friend............the DRM absolutely made me cringe.. I only played it as I had a demo key..and worse is the hypocritical nature of the "avergae" pc gamer. Always criticizing EA(although they do deserve some of it) but then when it comes to their favorite pal blizzard. Don't complain as hard and make jokes about it....nobody complains about using battle net accounts and all that....*sigh* I don't mind but when they criticize other companies that do the same...it's very hard to read on.
   
  And then when I tried to play the game....that I had a demo key for and others paid for...it wouldn't let me play due to server errors.... A SINGLE PLAYER GAME!....


----------



## rio197

I play multiplayer in Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 3. I play on the PC, so there are lots and lots of hackers in the game. That part of CoD I don't like so much 
  But the majority of matches I play are okay, meaning no hackers.
   
  My favorite matches are Team Deathmatch and Free-For-All. Would like to get a MOAB someday.


----------



## our martin

I have just ordered project zero2 today for the wii should be here on saturday,£39.99 instore and £29.99 online, i ordered the game inside the shop to save myself some money!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I have just ordered project zero2 today for the wii should be here on saturday,£39.99 instore and £29.99 online, i ordered the game inside the shop to save myself some money!


 
   
  Wii, would like to play!
  Quote: 





rio197 said:


> I play multiplayer in Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 3. I play on the PC, so there are lots and lots of hackers in the game. That part of CoD I don't like so much
> But the majority of matches I play are okay, meaning no hackers.
> 
> My favorite matches are Team Deathmatch and Free-For-All. Would like to get a MOAB someday.


 
  I did the same during their weekend demo.....it was good most of the time
   
  The SP gets an 7.8/10 and MP get 8/10


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Wii, would like to play!
> I did the same during their weekend demo.....it was good most of the time
> 
> The SP gets an 7.8/10 and MP get 8/10


 





 This is the wii u,it's looks like it has got an amd 7990 graphics card and a decent ibm processor! p.s click on the you tube icon to see it in full screen it looks much better!


----------



## evilhippie

Watch Dogs definitely looks impressive.  Can't wait til it comes out next year!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





evilhippie said:


> Watch Dogs definitely looks impressive.  Can't wait til it comes out next year!


 
  I can't wait for it either!
   
  Quote: 





our martin said:


> This is the wii u,it's looks like it has got an amd 7990 graphics card and a decent ibm processor! p.s click on the you tube icon to see it in full screen it looks much better!


 
  IT is definately known the Wii U is not as powerful as the current xbox 360 or ps3 in terms of raw performance but does have some nice "accelarators". The 7990 is a super high end top of the line graphics card. The graphics card itself or making a custom fit one would be imposible for the size of the Wii U not to mention the cost of it and the heat it will produce and heat dissapation needed. The X1800 is the card that is the most similar to the xbox 360's and that one is immensly slower than an 7990.
  It was reported that the new xbox would be using a souther islands GPU which is probably where the mention of the 7990 came in but the 7990 in the Wii u would be....inpracticle. Not to mention the Wii U and it's demo's happened before the release of southern island. Which would mean that AMD and Nintendo would have required a large partnership for AMD to even send and allow them to build a demo or new console around a not yet released architecutre and family series. 
   
  AFter the initial report of southern island in the new xbox, it was reported again that the previous generation, the northern islands(generally 6000x) was going to be used instead as it was more readily availble and already out and thus "Easier". They are all rumours so we won't know.
   
  Although AMD seems to be the one that has been getting all the new console development calls


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I can't wait for it either!
> 
> IT is definately known the Wii U is not as powerful as the current xbox 360 or ps3 in terms of raw performance but does have some nice "accelarators". The 7990 is a super high end top of the line graphics card. The graphics card itself or making a custom fit one would be imposible for the size of the Wii U not to mention the cost of it and the heat it will produce and heat dissapation needed. The X1800 is the card that is the most similar to the xbox 360's and that one is immensly slower than an 7990.
> It was reported that the new xbox would be using a souther islands GPU which is probably where the mention of the 7990 came in but the 7990 in the Wii u would be....inpracticle. Not to mention the Wii U and it's demo's happened before the release of southern island. Which would mean that AMD and Nintendo would have required a large partnership for AMD to even send and allow them to build a demo or new console around a not yet released architecutre and family series.
> ...


 





Wii U - just how far behind will it be?

    Nintendo boss Satoru Iwata has claimed that the Wii U's graphical power will not be as far behind Microsoft and Sony's next gen consoles as the Wii was behind the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3.

 Speaking to investors in Japan, Iwata had the following answer for one asking about the likely difference in power between the Wii U and its so far unannounced competitors, and what this would mean for multiformat support:

 'We cannot promise that the Wii U will never be excluded from multiplatform software for eternity, but we can at least assure you that the Wii U will not have such a big difference as the Wii had in comparison to how, on other platforms, developers could expect very different graphic capabilities of generating HD-applicable high-resolution graphics.

 Other companies might launch a next-generation console with more power, but we don’t necessarily think that the difference between the Wii U and such console will be as drastic as what you felt it was between the Wii and the other consoles because there will be fewer and fewer differentiators in graphics.

 Naturally some consumers are very sensitive about such a small difference in graphics so that we will make efforts to make the most of the performance of the Wii U to keep up with technological innovations and not to make the system out-of-date soon.'

 As interesting an answer as that is it's not clear where Iwata is getting his information about the Xbox 720 and PlayStation 4. It's not the first time he's implied they won't show as significant a graphical leap as their predecessors, but whether this is just guesswork on his part or because of some insider knowledge is unclear!Likewise, Nintendo has also revealed that the graphics on the Wii U will be powered by an AMD Radeon GPU, something this console is likely to have in common with the PS4 and Xbox 720 when they finally emerge from meta-land. But the identity of the actual chip has yet to be revealed


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Wii U - just how far behind will it be?
> 
> Nintendo boss Satoru Iwata has claimed that the Wii U's graphical power will not be as far behind Microsoft and Sony's next gen consoles as the Wii was behind the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3.
> 
> ...


 
  Seems to be based of southern or nothern island then but a 7990 is out of the question. We need a console release!!! 
   
  GOGOGO!


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Seems to be based of southern or nothern island then but a 7990 is out of the question. We need a console release!!!
> 
> GOGOGO!


 
  It looks like it's got some power behind it to be able to do graphics like that with no slow down,the samsung gaming laptops have got nvidia gtx675m so it can be done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It could do blade runner!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





our martin said:


> It looks like it's got some power behind it to be able to do graphics like that with no slow down,the samsung gaming laptops have got nvidia gtx675m so it can be done!


 
  There's no slow down as game companies can change the settings. The majority of xbox 360 and less majority but still most ps3 games play at 1280x720 and upscale to 1080p. With low to medium graphics settings. The chip used in the xbox has an accelerator..or basically the engineers reworked the chip to allow 4x AA easily or with less effort than usual. Which is why you don't see much slow down. With games like halo 3 and others, games actually are rendered in SUB HD and then are just upscaled.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> There's no slow down as game companies can change the settings. The majority of xbox 360 and less majority but still most ps3 games play at 1280x720 and upscale to 1080p. With low to medium graphics settings. The chip used in the xbox has an accelerator..or basically the engineers reworked the chip to allow 4x AA easily or with less effort than usual. Which is why you don't see much slow down. With games like halo 3 and others, games actually are rendered in SUB HD and then are just upscaled.


 
  The xbox360 is 720p the ps3 is 1080p the amd 7970s are 4k the amd 7990s are 8k!


----------



## Fortunex

Quote: 





our martin said:


> The xbox360 is 720p the ps3 is 1080p the amd 7970s are 4k the amd 7990s are 8k!


 
  Taht's what they (the consoles) output in, but the PS3 renders in 720p or less for the vast majority of games, the 360 manages to hit 720p in most releases but is still sub-HD for many.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





our martin said:


> The xbox360 is 720p the ps3 is 1080p the amd 7970s are 4k the amd 7990s are 8k!


 
  I'm not sure what the Southern islands are able to really do but the ps3 only does 1080p on a few games and the few games it renders in 1080p are with almost no aa and low graphics settings. It does 720p mainly and upscales. 
   
  The only problem with those two are puttiing them in a console..the 360 had heat problems leading to RROD or Red dot of death so I don't think microsoft will take heat lightly this time around.
   
  ...now..poof me a ps4 as I've been waiting for almost a decade now...


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I'm not sure what the Southern islands are able to really do but the ps3 only does 1080p on a few games and the few games it renders in 1080p are with almost no aa and low graphics settings. It does 720p mainly and upscales.
> 
> The only problem with those two are puttiing them in a console..the 360 had heat problems leading to RROD or Red dot of death so I don't think microsoft will take heat lightly this time around.
> 
> ...now..poof me a ps4 as I've been waiting for almost a decade now...


 





The new amd 7990s are two 7970s stuck together and will be able to display 8k at 120fps! The new games are going to be out of this world and will be crystal clear on massive screens! p.s The first screens will be 4k and that's what the amd 7970 can do now!


----------



## evilhippie

wondering if anyone else has seen that that sony is going to be producing a 3rd revision of the ps3, the "super slim".
   
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-07-05-documents-appear-to-show-ps3-super-slim
   
  the heat debate is totally relevant in this case cause the ps3 basically runs like an inferno (even the slim version 2 to an extent).  Hopefully this new model will alleviate this somewhat.


----------



## DE Nefta

Fifa 12 8/10
  Call of Duty MW3 8/10
  Madden 12 7/10


----------



## our martin

Heres the full version!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Heres the full version!


 
  I saw this !!!  I was watching the videos after E3 was over and this game looks pretty good! Hopefully they do a good job on intergrating everything. If they make it feel like Deus Ex HR.......they have a winner.


----------



## griggmt

*Dungeons of Dredmor* (9/10) - Great humor, addictive and challenging gameplay, and great sfx - I just so badly wished the game had hi-res assets/textures.
   
*Counter-Strike: Global Offensive [Beta]* (8/10) - I like the shooting even better than CS:S and I like the weapon addition/changes and the map redesigns.  I'll definitely buy it at launch, but I'm worried the CS community will be way too segmented over 3 different games.
   
*Natural Selection 2 [Beta* (but really more like alpha)*]* (7/10) - This game does some of the coolest things with FPS/RTS hybrid gameplay (much like NS1), has incredible depth (strategy wise), and has definite and enjoyable differences between the different teams (Aliens vs. Marines).  Unfortunately, the game is only barely playable on my decent machine even on the absolute lowest settings.  In an FPS game where precision is key, poor performance really kills the game.  The dev team also makes major changes to gameplay and balance on mere whims which sometimes turns out okay but seems unprofessional and almost amateur.  Still seems more like a pet project or mod than it does a stand-alone game.  It's posed for a summer 2012 release but, frankly, they have no business selling this game to a mainstream audience anytime soon.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I saw this !!!  I was watching the videos after E3 was over and this game looks pretty good! Hopefully they do a good job on intergrating everything. If they make it feel like Deus Ex HR.......they have a winner.


 
  Grand theft auto with those graphics will be good,imagine what's coming around the corner from sony and microsoft.. 120fps is silky smooth and 4k looks 3d anyway without glasses,the games will be like real life..it's just what the programmers minds can make up now and they will all be competing against each other to see who can make the most life like games..online is what makes a game play like reality..battlefield3 is like you are playing out with your mates..will we go over the doorstep ever again!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Grand theft auto with those graphics will be good,imagine what's coming around the corner from sony and microsoft.. 120fps is silky smooth and 4k looks 3d anyway without glasses,the games will be like real life..it's just what the programmers minds can make up now and they will all be competing against each other to see who can make the most life like games..online is what makes a game play like reality..battlefield3 is like you are playing out with your mates..will we leave the doorstep ever again!


 
  My poor wallet....... Stop making me dream Martin...... I need to stop thinking of the future or else.... I'll need to get higher income and drop 5K on a desktop.


----------



## AltairDusk

I'm very interested to see what comes out of John Carmack's experimental head mounted 3d setup, from accounts I've seen it could be revolutionary.  http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/725013/hands-on-with-oculus-rift-john-carmacks-virtual-reality-goggles/
   
  Quote:


whitecrow said:


> Yea Skyrim is a pretty top notch game. Those who say other wise are just trying to be hipster and dislike it due to it's mainstream popularity.


 
   
  I beg to differ.  I respect Skyrim a good deal for what they've achieved with it and the possibilities it offers.  That said, I've never personally enjoyed Bethesda's games much and Skyrim didn't change that for me, it's just not my style of game (their combat mechanics and I really don't get along for some reason).  I've read many reviews and accounts of it that made me want to play it, I just don't end up having the same experience.  Would I say it's a bad game or doesn't deserve it's popularity because of that? Absolutely not.  From everything I have seen it's a masterpiece but it and I just aren't meant for each other.
   
  Quote: 





zmzb said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. I was very excited with this game at first, but its just turned into a boring giant gear-grind fest. I've been thinking of uninstalling it, but I'm waiting for the PvP update.


 
   
  I will also revise my stance on Diablo 3.  I've grown bored of playing and I'm only on Act II hell.  It's not that it's hard, it's just that kiting all day is boring me to tears.  It was a nice distraction from WoW for a bit though.
   
  Quote: 





our martin said:


> This is the wii u,it's looks like it has got an amd 7990 graphics card and a decent ibm processor! p.s click on the you tube icon to see it in full screen it looks much better!


 
   
  The Watch Dogs demo wasn't running on Wii U, if it was with graphics like that Nintendo would have featured it front and center during their presentation.  There's nothing currently other than a nicely specced gaming PC that could have ran that demo in real time and while Ubisoft says it's coming to Xbox 360 and PS3 I agree with the many gaming sites who suspect it's for next gen but they aren't allowed to say it yet.  It may well be released for the current gen but it won't look like that if it is.  (I'm not trying to start a flame war here, I have a 360, a PS3, and a decent gaming PC so I recognize the advantages and disadvantages of all 3)


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





altairdusk said:


> I beg to differ.  I respect Skyrim a good deal for what they've achieved with it and the possibilities it offers.  That said, I've never personally enjoyed Bethesda's games much and Skyrim didn't change that for me, it's just not my style of game (their combat mechanics and I really don't get along for some reason).  I've read many reviews and accounts of it that made me want to play it, I just don't end up having the same experience.  Would I say it's a bad game or doesn't deserve it's popularity because of that? Absolutely not.  From everything I have seen it's a masterpiece but it and I just aren't meant for each other.
> 
> 
> I will also revise my stance on Diablo 3.  I've grown bored of playing and I'm only on Act II hell.  It's not that it's hard, it's just that kiting all day is boring me to tears.  It was a nice distraction from WoW for a bit though.
> ...


 
  Some demo's have been run with PC's
   
  But yeah, that demo was on a ..what was it. ps3 I think? If I remember it correctly. And even if the Wii u got it(i don't know but it looks like it will) it won't run at those graphics settings and the resolution will be unknown. The Wii U has been reported and the demo's do give a hint that it has powers of about or slightly above the 360 or ps3 as of right now......but that's all rumours.


----------



## AltairDusk

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Some demo's have been run with PC's
> 
> But yeah, that demo was on a ..what was it. ps3 I think? If I remember it correctly. And even if the Wii u got it(i don't know but it looks like it will) it won't run at those graphics settings and the resolution will be unknown. The Wii U has been reported and the demo's do give a hint that it has powers of about or slightly above the 360 or ps3 as of right now......but that's all rumours.


 
   
  It was never officially revealed what it was running on.  That it was not shown during Sony's conference makes it more likely it wasn't on PS3 (they only show games running on the PS3 at their own conference).  Every analysis of it I've read said it basically wasn't possible that it was running on a current console with that level of detail and everything else going on.  Based on my own experience with my PS3 I'd personally agree.  I don't know for sure that it was running on a PC but I'm confident enough that if it wasn't I'd eat my shoe.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





altairdusk said:


> It was never officially revealed what it was running on.  That it was not shown during Sony's conference makes it more likely it wasn't on PS3 (they only show games running on the PS3 at their own conference).  Every analysis of it I've read said it basically wasn't possible that it was running on a current console with that level of detail and everything else going on.  Based on my own experience with my PS3 I'd personally agree.  I don't know for sure that it was running on a PC but I'm confident enough that if it wasn't I'd eat my shoe.


 
  There was quite a bit of visible lag and even then the textures....really weren't that HD or anything. Reminded me a lot of deus ex...and that ran on the console
   
  I was talking about controls, I think they had X's and O's meaning Sony ran or something.


----------



## Fortunex

Was confirmed on Twitter by someone at the show that the Watch Dogs demo was run on PCs, too lazy to find the source.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Some demo's have been run with PC's
> 
> But yeah, that demo was on a ..what was it. ps3 I think? If I remember it correctly. And even if the Wii u got it(i don't know but it looks like it will) it won't run at those graphics settings and the resolution will be unknown. The Wii U has been reported and the demo's do give a hint that it has powers of about or slightly above the 360 or ps3 as of right now......but that's all rumours.


 



A ps3 couldn't do that,it was a wii u! p.s don't listen to any crap that people say that the games were on a ps3!


----------



## DM616

9/10 - Tales of Graces f
   
  10/10 - Conker's Bad Fur Day


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





our martin said:


> A ps3 couldn't do that,it was a wii u! p.s don't listen to any crap that people say that the games were on a ps3!


 
  That tablet in th video isn't a Wii U tablet though......

   
  That might be "OnLive" running, as many game developers are right not working with OnLive.
   
  But either way, as of right now the Wii U has not been confirmed to be getting Watch Dogs so we will have to see what happens.
   
  I'm sure many of my friends wouldn't mind having Watch Dogs when they get their Wii U's.
   
  And then I will say... "Wii... would like to play with U" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  hha....bad pun.


----------



## our martin

It might have been a gaming pc, it wasn't the ps3..this game doesn't look up to much, graphics wise it looks a bit like condenmed criminal origins!


----------



## ss2625

mass effect 1-3 on pc. 9/10
   
  and wow, this is an old thread


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





ss2625 said:


> mass effect 1-3 on pc. 9/10
> 
> and wow, this is an old thread


 
  I give it a 9/10 as well. I'm mainly fresh on my current playthrough of 3 but other than some minor technical and movement and basically how well done and streamlined the game was and nitpicks in those, it was a great game
   
  Quote: 





our martin said:


> It might have been a gaming pc, it wasn't the ps3..this game doesn't look up to much, graphics wise it looks a bit like condenmed criminal origins!


 
  I would wish for more graphics power in the Wii U...but for nintendo's budget....their current financial woes and the size of the device...it would be hard to do it. The PS3 and Xbox didn't make any money for Sony and microsoft(long for sony) as their consoles costed more than their price as the GPU and CPU at the time was actually a upper mid range card.
   
  Not sure if Sony will risk that this time around as they aren't doing too good. Microsoft is stagnating so not sure about them.


----------



## our martin

This looks good!


----------



## bowei006

@everyone
 new free easy to run horror game
  
 http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/07/07/slender-is-pure-horror
  
 Played it last night...play it like a man! By yourself at night
  
 ITs a small download and very easy to play!
  
 I can't beat it though.
  
 However considering this is a free game it gets an 8/10. I won't consider the lack of mechanics to be anything as that's part of the game but sometimes you wish it was a bit different or have more immediate scares and etc.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> @everyone
> new free easy to run horror game
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/07/07/slender-is-pure-horror
> ...


 
  Were do i download this game? my game i ordered hasn't arrived yet, i need a game i am stuck on skyrim!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Were do i download this game? my game i ordered hasn't arrived yet, i need a game i am stuck on skyrim!


 
  It's in the article 
   
http://www.mediafire.com/?vql3a6fbjq0qbbv
   
  But here's the link and it's legit. Just unzip it and drag it somewhere and run.. Use good headphones and play in a dimly light room. don't cheat. Read the read me! It has instructions! This game is very bare but it's a good play!
   
  56MB game!


----------



## chrislangley4253

arkham asylum  9/10 maybe 10/10. Can't wait to beat it and try out arkham city


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> arkham asylum  9/10 maybe 10/10. Can't wait to beat it and try out arkham city


 
  That game wasn't for me.
   
  Super biased rating from me:
  6/10
   
  non biased analytical rating:
  9/10
   
  I can definately see that it is a fantastic game with how well it did everything and the atmosphere and options it creates... But I am not that kind of person and just angsted at it the whole time.


----------



## Blisse

Katawa Shoujo 

10/10 on first playthrough. So bloody heart wrenching it hurt, and really reminded me of some **** I didn't want to.

0/10 on next playthroughs. Screw that. Remind me of all this crap, go through so much relationship pains, then choose a different option and start all over again. Playing games with my emotions. This is biased as hell, but ugh, all that hard work to waste. 

As an afterthought, I really really really wished current video games could do this level of immersion and not have me so bored that on the second playthrough I quit.

*warning lots of nudity if you play your cards right


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Katawa Shoujo
> 10/10 on first playthrough. So bloody heart wrenching it hurt, and really reminded me of some **** I didn't want to.
> 0/10 on next playthroughs. Screw that. Remind me of all this crap, go through so ******* much, then choose a different option and start all over again. Playing games with my emotions. This is biased as hell, but ugh, all that hard work to waste.
> As an afterthought, I really really really wished current video games could do this level of immersion and not have me so bored on the second playthrough that I quit.


 
  I have it downloaed from 2 months ago but haven't started it yet...as I now have stupid kids in my house....
   
  I loved Princess Waltz though! Fantastic immersive game! 9.5/10 
  It's an AVN, the you know what scenes are lackluster as hell but I didn't care....fantastic story and atmosphere and battles!


----------



## Parall3l

Prototype 7/10

 Apart from the over powered hunters, the game is pretty good so far.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Gravity Rush... hmm, I'd give it a 7.5 overall. The game is pretty, and the world is charming, but the game has a pretty simple formula and gets tedious.

I have to say, I'm not a fan of sandbox/open world type games (GTA, Saints Row, Just Cause, Infamous, Assassin's Creed), because once you have played the first 15 minutes, you're free to do whatever, with side quests, main missions being available whenever. All these games get tedious/repetitive, and don't really surprise you gameplay wise after the first few minutes. You're basically free to just mess around. I prefer some real direction. If they make a sequel, lots of improvements need to be made to put this series where it needs to be. 

I prefer more linear games with set pieces, where the game is focused, and has more attention to detail. Gravity Rush is more of a sandbox/open world game, so it kind of turns me off. I am enjoying it, but I expected more. Still, it's a good game, and should be played at least once.


Renegade Ops: 8/10. Pretty fun, lots of levelling up to do with the multiple characters, and co-op? Yes please.]


----------



## bowei006

Minecraft 1.2.5 
  8.5/10


----------



## MorbidToaster

Slender - 9/10
   
  Only docked it a point because of the 'ending'. This is the scariest game I've played to date, and it's one of the most simple ones I've played in years. 
   
  Here at Head-fi I imagine we appreciate well done sound more than anyone else...and man is that what Slender has.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Slender - 9/10
> 
> Only docked it a point because of the 'ending'. This is the scariest game I've played to date, and it's one of the most simple ones I've played in years.
> 
> Here at Head-fi I imagine we appreciate well done sound more than anyone else...and man is that what Slender has.


 
  Played it again last night....and yeah. About the same although there were some mechanics I didn't like. I didn't beat it. I always have one more to go....but ..no. Never will I walk into that house complex thing again after what happened on my first play through..
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



I walked in, went around those loops and found the wall with the book...walked out..turned the corner...and BOOM....and I went back and kept looking back and every time I would jump until I would walk out of the room..and it was getting closer.................... [size=medium]ಠ▃ಠ​[/size]


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Played it again last night....and yeah. About the same although there were some mechanics I didn't like. I didn't beat it. I always have one more to go....but ..no. Never will I walk into that house complex thing again after what happened on my first play through..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I couldn't open slender on my pc for some reason.. p.s I watched alien vs predator on tv instead, but thanks bowei!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I couldn't open slender on my pc for some reason.. p.s I watched alien vs predator on tv instead, but thanks bowei!


 
  Hmm try this. Delete the file or anything that was slender. Go to the link. And download it. Do you have 7zip? If not download and instal it
http://www.7-zip.org/
   
  Then with 7zip installed go to the Slender game's compressed directory. Right click. Open with, and find 7zip in the program files folder if you don't see it in the screen(by pressing browse I believe)
   
  Then just drag the file you see in 7zip out and anywhere ....read the directions inside. And then play the game. Don't hit the "esc" button as that exits the game....but do press if you don't believe you can take it anymore... I did it a few times lol.
   
  If you are still having troubel I can get some screenshots up!


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Gravity Rush... hmm, I'd give it a 7.5 overall. The game is pretty, and the world is charming, but the game has a pretty simple formula and gets tedious.
> I have to say, I'm not a fan of sandbox/open world type games (GTA, Saints Row, Just Cause, Infamous, Assassin's Creed), because once you have played the first 15 minutes, you're free to do whatever, with side quests, main missions being available whenever. All these games get tedious/repetitive, and don't really surprise you gameplay wise after the first few minutes. You're basically free to just mess around. I prefer some real direction. If they make a sequel, lots of improvements need to be made to put this series where it needs to be.
> I prefer more linear games with set pieces, where the game is focused, and has more attention to detail. Gravity Rush is more of a sandbox/open world game, so it kind of turns me off. I am enjoying it, but I expected more. Still, it's a good game, and should be played at least once.
> Renegade Ops: 8/10. Pretty fun, lots of levelling up to do with the multiple characters, and co-op? Yes please.]


 
  I don't think it's impossible for a linear, direct story line to exist within a sandbox game.. The last GTA, for example.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I don't like those types of games. Even though story missions are there, you're free to do whatever. I like to be restricted and focused solely on the main mission, instead of just thrown into to a city and free to do whatever you want. These types of games don't stack up in quality compared to games that have a continous path from start to finish. If you're given side missions, I prefer more of the type where you have to revisit locales, but the story missions being a new area/city/etc. With sandbox games, the whole damn game is backtracking. There isn't much change in locales. You can go through the majority of the map within the first hour in these games. I don't like that.


----------



## Drmayo

Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad - 7/10.
         Great Game play, but even after all the patches since release, it's still buggy but it takes my number 1 spot in the FPS category.


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





drmayo said:


> Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad - 7/10.
> Great Game play, but even after all the patches since release, it's still buggy but it takes my number 1 spot in the FPS category.


 
   
  Agreed. The buggy release was a big mistake on Tripwire's part, it drove away a lot of players. But ever since the major patch the game is better than ever. It's my #1 FPS as well.


----------



## our martin

My project zero 2's come, but i am saving it for tonight..p.s I have got a spare pair of smalls ready..


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



Just incase ! SH!T these ones!


----------



## LavenderTown

Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, 10/10.
  I was tempted to try this one out due to this one guy spamming my facebook feed with a bunch of Phoenix Wright related stuff. I'm still not done the game atm, but for once, I think I'll be able to play through an entire game without taking a long break in between (>1 day). The story's actually pretty interesting, and I don't find myself skipping through the text. The colours and graphics are nice, and I love yelling into my DS. Oh right, it's pretty comedic too! So far, I haven't found anything wrong with this game, or anything that I dislike. It actually requires me to think a bit, and I like it.
   
  If anyone has anymore games like this, please recommend them to me! It'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MorbidToaster

There 6 games I believe. Play the others.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





our martin said:


> My project zero 2's come, but i am saving it for tonight..p.s I have got a spare pair of smalls ready..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> ...


 

 I think you will love it, FatalFrame 1 and 2 are one of my all time favorite horror game series and wont leave your pants unscathed.


----------



## Kosmik Panda

WhiteCrow we hail from the same land
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol, right now just beat the campaign for Max Payne 3. I have to say the campaign was one of the best I played, great plot you really dont have to play the first two would help if you did though. Even the multiplayer is awesome creative game modes along with some standard ones (tdm, ffa) pick it up if you can I just use gamefly though


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kosmik panda said:


> WhiteCrow we hail from the same land
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I should be the only Panda on HEad-fi [size=medium]ಠ▃ಠ​[/size]
   
  Anyway, I played MP3 as well. Plot was generic although it fit together and was executed well...but the same crap kept happening. It had poor gameplay mechanics at times. They tried to make it too fluid in charcter movement that it is really annoying many times. The inclusion of the First person red dot scope thing was weird and often times buggy when behind cover. The landscapes did require you to think on where you need to hide, but added into the fast movement of the enemies and it was a decent but sometimes poor combonation of strategy and enemy speed and what not.
  The game overall with my updated impression gets an 7.5/10
   
  Some in game bugs have been fixed with updates but they are still largely found by me in many situations. 
   
  Game runs well, but is inconsistent in graphics settings. Some levels get a constant 60FPS solid while others get 30 FPS. The role of graphics settings and when putting them on a console is to make it so that with the hardware you have and graphics settings you will with those settings deliver enviroments that don't do massive FPS changes where one enviroment runs way too well and the other runs way too poorly. Your enviroments should match the settings used. Lowering the settings was a hassle and while then I could get 60FPS on that hard to run level, the other levels will then look even more poor as the settings are lower when I could raise them.
   
  The graphics themselves were decent, but nothing special at all.


----------



## drewfus420

I've got you beat on the panda avatar by 2years. 
Please cease and desist any panda related activities.

Thank you.

Drew


----------



## Mad Lust Envy




----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





drewfus420 said:


> I've got you beat on the panda avatar by 2years.
> Please cease and desist any panda related activities.
> Thank you.
> Drew


 
  I'm pulling Head-Fi rank-sies on you!

   
  I shall now circumvent all authority!


----------



## MorbidToaster

Oh man. Drag queen gifs. It's on now.


----------



## bowei006




----------



## Kosmik Panda

The Panda .GIF Battle BEGINSSSSSS!!!    *(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*)


----------



## bowei006

from Reddit:
   
  I asked my Dad if he was an ............


----------



## Kosmik Panda

Pedo Dear be creepin


----------



## our martin

I played some of project zero 2 last night (until i got stuck )and were very impressed with the graphics and sound effects even the voice acting is good, don't believe the reviews when people say the english voice acting spoils the game because it doesn't, the controls work just fine aswell..If you have got a wii and you like survival horrors it's a must have game..p.s zombie_x you should buy this game!  
 Project Zero 2 – review  Wii, Tecmo Koei, cert: 16, out now

 Share2

 
 

Email
    

 Nathan Ditum
 The Observer,  Sunday 8 July 2012
 Comments (4)
 



  A scene from unsettling horror remake Project Zero 2.

   It's nearly a decade since _Project Zero 2's_ original release (with the "Crimson Butterfly" addendum), arriving during a voguish period for ghostly Japanese horror – _The Ring_, _The Grudge_, _Silent Hill_ etc. Set apart from the pack, this tidied-up Wii remake – Nintendo still ignoring pleas to call them "Wiimakes" – is easier to appreciate: a mournful corridor-stalker that forces players to engage with its spectral terrors.
 Buy it from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
 Wii
 
 




 *Project Zero 2 *
 Suitable for 12 years and over
 Nintendo
 

  The premise, made more unsettling by lost-in-translation logic and creepily stilted English voiceovers, sees twin sisters Mayu and Mio exploring a village emptied by an unseen tragedy. What stops this from being another bump-filled haunted house is the camera obscura, which enables Mio to exorcise angry spirits by literally capturing them on film. It's a brilliant touch. In a genre normally built on escaping danger, _Project Zero_ makes thrilling, wide-eyed confrontation your only hope.


----------



## bowei006

HAve you or were you able to get Slender working? 
   
  Martin, if you like horror adventure and puzzle solving games. Try Amnesia, the dark descent. 
   
*Word of warning to anyone, do not play Amnesia or Slender if you have a heart problem or have been known to react poorly to horror movies or sudden suprises and high intensity moments.*
   
*A*mnesia the dark descent:9/10
   
  Absolutely gripping game with mechanics that are simple but are done very well and intergrated well into the game. The story is a bit generic but at the same time makes you want to know more and find out why and what happened.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> HAve you or were you able to get Slender working?
> 
> Martin, if you like horror adventure and puzzle solving games. Try Amnesia, the dark descent.
> 
> ...


 
  I know, i haven't played amnesia yet but i have been looking for it in the game shops it'll turn up one day fingers crossed..I haven't tried slender again but i will when i am in need of a game,project zero 2 is a gem of a game i am just waiting for it to get dark and i will be back on it again(five hours ahead of the usa in england by the way) p.s I don't think i could recommend it for you though bowei because i think you will be sleeping with the light on for a long time afterwards!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I know, i haven't played amnesia yet but i have been looking for it in the game shops it'll turn up one day fingers crossed..I haven't tried slender again but i will when i am in need of a game,project zero 2 is a gem of a game i am just waiting for it to get dark and i will be back on it again!


 
  Amnesia is mainly bought online
http://amnesiagame.com/#main
   
  I guess you like physical copies but it does not seem Amnesia is legally availble in full retail physical form. It is a $20 buy for access to the mac, linux and pc variants it seems 
   
  Good game  But I mainly played it for the horror. 
   
  If you have played the game, and like humour
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbE9-3s7qvo
   
  Don't watch it if you haven't as it gives some stuff away. I found it to be pretty funny watching through it.


----------



## MorbidToaster

They did make it available physically for a short period of time. I've seen it in stores before.


----------



## Equus

Been playing some Gravity Rush on the Vita, and really enjoying it.  Once you get some powers leveled up and get a hang of the controls, it's pretty fun to go exploring.  I still suck at most of the game, but it's usually not that punishing in difficulty...unless you're a sucker for punishment and want to tackle the challenges early.


----------



## IcedTea

would you justify buying the vita just for gravity rush?
   
  cause that's the only game I really want to play on that console lol


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

No. Gravity Rush is a good game that could've been a lot better. Still, its worth playing, and the Vita is lovely, and worth getting for other games current and future.


----------



## ximkolo

I bought the Vita on Amazon during that time where you can get it like 2 weeks before its official launch and Lumines I think is worth buying one for personally.  My biggest gripe is that sadly im not a kid anymore and my hands fatigue fast holding it because its to thin/small and the face buttons are too spread out so the screen can be bigger. 
   
  I personally own Amnesia as a retail copy, I got it at either Best Buy or Game Stop, they are next door to each other basically and usually one stop leads to the other.
   
  Currently on  a big Street Fighter x Tekken kick, but I always loved fighters.
   
  I hope I did not repeat anything as I did not read all180+ pages here.


----------



## Kukuk

Playing Saints Row The Third again. This game is so silly, but I absolutely love it. I swear, I'll spend hours just customizing my character or cars. And right as soon as I finish customizing my car I'll see a car I want to steal and customize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Anyway, I'd probably give it an 8/10, just for how stupidly fun it is.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> Playing Saints Row The Third again. This game is so silly, but I absolutely love it. I swear, I'll spend hours just customizing my character or cars. And right as soon as I finish customizing my car I'll see a car I want to steal and customize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I hated it.


----------



## IcedTea

ximkolo, what console do you play one?
   
  I think I'll eventually pick up the vita in the future. If it can play a lot of psp games from the store, I'll use it to play all the old jrpg I wanted to play as a kid but could never afford


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> I hated it.


 

 I guess you just don't like fun things.


----------



## our martin

I am waiting for the new grand theft auto, it should be good! p.s the last driver on the wii was good but a bit too short...


----------



## ximkolo

icedtea said:


> ximkolo, what console do you play one?
> 
> I think I'll eventually pick up the vita in the future. If it can play a lot of psp games from the store, I'll use it to play all the old jrpg I wanted to play as a kid but could never afford




I play on Xbox. I prefer the d pad to the stick Most of the time, and like the Xbox pad over the ps3.


----------



## anoxy

I just softmodded my wii so I've been playing a bunch of games on that...getting my nintendo fix. Skyward Sword is pretty awesome, but it's a lot better in 1080p through an emulator like Dolphin.


----------



## bowei006

Oh that reminds me
  Saints Row 3=7/10
   
  I like real storyline and linearity with a good deal of freedom, Crysis 1 and Skyrim did this very well. 
   
  SR3 was mainly for freedom type do what you want gameplay, I could barely do anything with the real storyline or anything. So I drowned hours of flying around in the game


----------



## Blisse

Just to remind everyone, get on r/gaming and check the Steam Summer Sale threads everyday for any games you might be interested in. I'm debating whether I want to pick up Skyrim today. I didn't have the best of time with the "demo" I got.


----------



## bowei006

I did the same 
   
  Getting BorderLands GOTY! 
   
  Anyone want to play with me, I don't have ANY gaming friends at all as I prefer sp...so yeah..anyone?
   
  Steam id: bowei006


----------



## LavenderTown

Anyone have recommendations for a game under $5 on Steam? Was thinking of CS. If it's anything that has a fun multiplayer part, you win my soul and guts.

EDIT: If it has an active community, you can have my body as well.


----------



## bowei006

I bought Borderlands GOTY


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> I guess you just don't like fun things.


 
   
  not true
   
  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I did the same
> 
> Getting BorderLands GOTY!
> 
> ...


 
  i'll add ya


----------



## Parall3l

Spec Ops: The Line 

 Pretty good so far, being able to make decisions is pretty good too.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> not true
> 
> i'll add ya


 
  So that was you! I found it weird that a guy that likes headphones would add me  
   
  I actually asked this on reddit, and steam forums and got a ton of people asking me to play  
   
  Faith in humanity....restored! 
   
  Borderlands not yet complete on line co op score:8.5/10 overal with a 8.7/10 enjoyability


----------



## DE Nefta

Maybe some nintendo vintage games? They're fun to play with friends.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> So that was you! I found it weird that a guy that likes headphones would add me
> 
> I actually asked this on reddit, and steam forums and got a ton of people asking me to play
> 
> ...


 
  i enjoyed the crap out of borderlands
  Quote: 





de nefta said:


> Maybe some nintendo vintage games? They're fun to play with friends.


 
  absolutely. My favorite one to show off with is actually the original mario bros. I'm pretty damn good


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> i enjoyed the crap out of borderlands
> absolutely. My favorite one to show off with is actually the original mario bros. I'm pretty damn good


 
  I'm level 14 or 15, I played yesterday, live in CT,USA with a coaxil to fiber optic network with average 25ms ping, 2.25MB/s down and 180-200kB/s up. Want to play?
  Soldier class


----------



## DE Nefta

It's unfortunate that I can't challenge you


----------



## IcedTea

Audiosurf is a lot more fun than I remembered  
   
  Put on your phones, your favorite tune, and just follow the lights lol
   
  you guys should check it out on steam


----------



## MorbidToaster

It's fun indeed. Play long songs, it's even better. I've played entire DJ sets before. 
   
  Quote: 





icedtea said:


> Audiosurf is a lot more fun than I remembered
> 
> Put on your phones, your favorite tune, and just follow the lights lol
> 
> you guys should check it out on steam


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I'm level 14 or 15, I played yesterday, live in CT,USA with a coaxil to fiber optic network with average 25ms ping, 2.25MB/s down and 180-200kB/s up. Want to play?
> Soldier class


 
  well, I kind of exhausted my willingness to play that game. I have like 150 or so hours into it. Given the large amount of games in my collection that have never even been started, it would be silly to play much more borderlands.

 I am ready for number 2 to come out though!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> well, I kind of exhausted my willingness to play that game. I have like 150 or so hours into it. Given the large amount of games in my collection that have never even been started, it would be silly to play much more borderlands.
> 
> I am ready for number 2 to come out though!


 
  Oh, that's fine!  I was able to get quite the amount of people to play with me.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

So i havent really done much of any gaming since like january when Katawa Shoujo first came out. At the time i beat it once, and ended up with Emi's route. Who, while cute, wasnt the girl i had wanted at the time. Still though, the game was amazing, very emotional and intense story. Its the first VN ive ever actually enjoyed. The Character interactions actual felt for the most part very real.
   
  Well i finally got around to starting another game, in hopes of getting Lilly who i wanted originally, and i think im making very good progress on that front so far. Not to mention that it has been a pretty different experience this time, well at least after the first 20 minutes or so. Though it seems the girls come mostly in pairs, so if you were to play again wanting to end up with the other girl in the pair, from a girl you had already played, i could see a bunch of act 1 being pretty similar. But i would assume that almost everything after Act 1 will be vastly different depending on which girl you end up with.or if you even make it past act 1


----------



## Parall3l

Spec Ops:The Line 8/10

 Very good story line for a shooter, I'd say better than the story of the Halo series of games (Not including the novels). The game play itself is very good too, although not perfect. Sniper rifle spawn locations needs to be improved a bit due to the lack of sniper rifles around the maps.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Got dead island on the steam sale. Seriously, why did this game get so little love from the player community, It's HUGE, a pretty cool RPG, really dynamic, and just plain old fun.


----------



## bowei006

Dead island was a good game but with tighter intergration could have been FANTASTIC.
   
  Dead Island PC=8.5/10


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Dead island was a good game but with tighter intergration could have been FANTASTIC.
> 
> Dead Island PC=8.5/10


 
  Yet from what I have read*user reviews and just general talk about it* one would thing the development team killed that players family and made them play DeadIsland as it was happening. The co-op is awesome as well, I feel that most of the bad reviews or experiences are from pirates only getting to play the game solo.


----------



## bowei006

Playing with players would have made it a 9/10 though but my scores are always on SP unless noted 
   
  It was a bit too open and at the same time too little in those open area's other than nice(but sometimes imovable and buggy) enviroments.


----------



## ximkolo

For me dead island was more fun just messing around the first hour of the game as the Asian girl and kick attacking them. I will give dead island 6/10 personally. It really just did jot intice me to play it through. I was really wanting a resident evil type game.


----------



## AltairDusk

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Got dead island on the steam sale. Seriously, why did this game get so little love from the player community, It's HUGE, a pretty cool RPG, really dynamic, and just plain old fun.


 
   
  At launch it was a massive bugfest, that drove a lot of people away.


----------



## Ztrains

I bought Civ V 75% off a couple of days ago, I'm not sure I know what I'm doing but it's fun.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





ztrains said:


> I bought Civ V 75% off a couple of days ago, I'm not sure I know what I'm doing but it's fun.


 
  iF YOU are progressing through the game. you are doing it right  It teaches you through many playthroughs, you may realize this or that on your first playthrough and want to play through again to correct itlol!
   
  Civ 5:9/10


----------



## humphy01

I Just played battlefield 3, I don't liked it so much. I keep playing cod mw3


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





humphy01 said:


> I Just played battlefield 3, I don't liked it so much. I keep playing cod mw3


 
  "Welcome to head fi! Sorry about your wallet"
   
  BF3 SP:7/10
  MW3 SP:7/10
   
*BF3 MP overal: 9/10*
  Options:9/10
  Competetive:8/10
  Type:More serious, to get objectives and teamwork.
   
*MW3 MP overal:8/10*
  Options:7/10
  Competetive:8/10
  Type:More fun to just gun and shoot


----------



## anthony444

Quote: 





rockcity said:


> Cool, someone plays Wolfenstein ET. I love free fps games. I was hooked on America's Army over the summer. Now, I'm playing calculator games since school started.


 
  I agree with your notions.Thanks i followed you.


----------



## humphy01

There you've a point, but when I play a shooter, I want it to be fun and brainless shooting. And the looks of cod are better in my opinion.


----------



## Kukuk

After beating Saints Row The Third, I'm going to have to bump it up to a 9/10. There are some seriously cool and zany stuff toward the end of the game.
   
  Now I need a new game to play...


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> After beating Saints Row The Third, I'm going to have to bump it up to a 9/10. There are some seriously cool and zany stuff toward the end of the game.
> 
> Now I need a new game to play...


 

 Reddead.....Yakuza3........


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Reddead.....Yakuza3........


 
   
  lol, maybe. I haven't really been feeling like playing the PS3 though. Should have just sold the thing to Andrew, but that ship already sailed!


----------



## Dzjudz

I got *Dead Island* in the sale on Steam a few hours ago and have been playing it for 5 hours now. No bugs so far, and this game is incredibly visceral. So satisfying to pummel zombies into the ground, especially with the curb-stomp finishing move . 

The gameplay itself is already getting repetitive though. The game consists mostly (only?) of fetch quests. The scenery and setting is beautiful. One thing that I admire and appreciate immensely is the complete lack of loading screens. This is one of my pet peeves with video games these days, they really shouldn't need them any more. Dead Island sets a good example.

P.S. I can't talk about this game and not mention its incredible trailer, even though it doesn't have much to do with the content of the game.


----------



## EnOYiN

dzjudz said:


> P.S. I can't talk about this game and not mention its incredible trailer, even though it doesn't have much to do with the content of the game.




The trailer is likely to be the worst thing they could've made in my opinion. It was simply too good compared to the game. What I mean is that the game might be pretty good, people still wanted the game which was depicted in the trailer. (myself included) They wanted a story about a family which fell victim to a tragedy rather than another mass murder simulator. Pretty much goes to show that marketing people are better at their jobs than game devs.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I just picked up the latest Batman and Alice: Madness Returns. Couldn't stop myself. Going to hopefully find some time to play them here soon.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I just picked up the latest Batman and Alice: Madness Returns. Couldn't stop myself. Going to hopefully find some time to play them here soon.


 

 I read " Batman and Alice: Madness Returns" as one game.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I would _absolutely_ play that.
  Quote: 





parall3l said:


> I read " Batman and Alice: Madness Returns" as one game.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> I read " Batman and Alice: Madness Returns" as one game.


 
  me too


----------



## Timestretch

Just finished up the Guild Wars 2 beta weekend thing.  
    
  9/10 could be the second coming that reinvigorates the stale mmo / online rpg genre for me - I can't wait for launch. 
   
  Other than that, not playing any games right now.


----------



## Roomba90

FIFA 2012 9/10
  COD MW3 10/10
  Madden 12 9/10


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I just picked up the latest Batman and Alice: Madness Returns. Couldn't stop myself. Going to hopefully find some time to play them here soon.


 

 Alice Madness Returns is a great game. I don't know why it did so poorly in reviews...oh wait yes I do, It's something different than what has been released for the past....seven years or so.


----------



## MorbidToaster

The first one was fantastic and usually what they lack in gameplay they make up for in story and atmosphere.
   
  Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Alice Madness Returns is a great game. I don't know why it did so poorly in reviews...oh wait yes I do, It's something different than what has been released for the past....seven years or so.


----------



## Wirbel

Day Z, phenomenal.


----------



## Connnorrr

Quote: 





timestretch said:


> Just finished up the Guild Wars 2 beta weekend thing.
> 
> 9/10 could be the second coming that reinvigorates the stale mmo / online rpg genre for me - I can't wait for launch.
> 
> Other than that, not playing any games right now.


 
  +1
   
  I'm so excited for this game's release. I was super bummed when I realized that we were just in a beta and it was ending for a month in 2 hours on Sunday.
   
  Spent almost half a day with the World v World stuff, it was really different and reminded me somewhat of the board game Risk where you take over different territories. The map was absolutely massive! Huge team sizes, with strategy involved too. The WvW was enough to be its own game, I worry I might spend too much time on this and not the rest of the game.
   
  The character story was great, the animated cut scenes make you actually care about the questing. You aren't expected to read a block of text, then go kill 'X' 20 times. Dynamic events pop up all over the map as you progress through the beautiful landscape, where any players nearby jump in to complete various combat based objectives. The classes are rather refreshing, you have many options to each class, so you aren't pegged down to say, just a bow as a ranger.
   
  Here's a picture of the size of the WvW map for those interested:
   
   

   
  ..and for reference, check out the minimap on this screenshot to see my location, I'm over on the left section by the two blue locations:


----------



## OJNeg

Just started playing Crusader Kings II. Really great; 8/10.
   
  Hardcore medieval strategy game. It's more of a simulator really. You spend a lot of time organizing marriages, dealing with vassals, and running a kingdom. The game moves in "real time" (not turn-based) but you can pause it to make your moves and do planning. The only thing holding it back is the clunky combat and lack of a comprehensive tutorial. Once you learn the in's and out's, it's quite a fun ride.


----------



## seanmcloughlin7

Playing through Deus Ex HR again. A solid 9/10 for that game. Let down by horrible boss battles. 
   
  Also playing Dead Space 2 again and that's about an 8/10 I think
   
  and I'm always playing BF3 everyday which for me is also a 9/10, I'm addicted to it


----------



## Fortunex

Past week or two, nothing but DayZ. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Parall3l

Tribes: Ascend 6.5/10

 Decent game, except the shooting is terrible. Playing mostly as Engineer.


----------



## MorbidToaster

How is the shooting terrible? Also, have you played a Tribes game before? 
   
  Not an accusatory tone, just wondering.
   
  Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Tribes: Ascend 6.5/10
> 
> Decent game, except the shooting is terrible. Playing mostly as Engineer.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> How is the shooting terrible? Also, have you played a Tribes game before?
> 
> Not an accusatory tone, just wondering.


 

 Almost impossible shoot someone to the point that they die, With the speed the players are moving, most shots can be out ran, Most of my deaths are from explosives inside a base, and no.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Well that's what happens you play 'Go Fast: The Game'. 
   
  I still think Tribes 2 is far and away the best game in the series. Everything else is just okay. 
   
  Once you get down leading your shots it's _hilariously awesome._
  Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Almost impossible shoot someone to the point that they die, With the speed the players are moving, most shots can be out ran, Most of my deaths are from explosives inside a base, and no.


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Almost impossible shoot someone to the point that they die, With the speed the players are moving, most shots can be out ran, Most of my deaths are from explosives inside a base, and no.


 
   
  If you're new to the game, you're gonna have to suffer a bit. It's not CoD or BF. Tribes has an incredibly tough learning curve and the extra dimension of verticality and timing will throw newbies off. That being said, once you start getting better, it's one of the most rewarding shooters around.


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





ojneg said:


> If you're new to the game, you're gonna have to suffer a bit. It's not CoD or BF. Tribes has an incredibly tough learning curve and the extra dimension of verticality and timing will throw newbies off. That being said, once you start getting better, it's one of the most rewarding shooters around.


 

 Not if you're an Engineer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The Facebook gold offer gave me an instant upgraded primary weapon. Very affective. Infiltrator and Engineer are my most used classes.


----------



## Katun

Forgot how fun Halo Reach is. Great change of pace from Battlefield 3 (which is getting a bit old).
   
  Finished BioShock 2 a few days ago. I think I like it better than the first in nearly every way, including story.
   
  Totally looking forward to next gen though. Hope Just Cause 3 will appear one day. That'd be cool.


----------



## seanmcloughlin7

Quote: 





katun said:


> Forgot how fun Halo Reach is. Great change of pace from Battlefield 3 (which is getting a bit old).
> 
> Finished BioShock 2 a few days ago. I think I like it better than the first in nearly every way, including story.
> 
> Totally looking forward to next gen though. Hope Just Cause 3 will appear one day. That'd be cool.


 
  They already confirmed that they will be making it I think for next gen


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





katun said:


> Forgot how fun Halo Reach is. Great change of pace from Battlefield 3 (which is getting a bit old).
> 
> *Finished BioShock 2 a few days ago. I think I like it better than the first in nearly every way, including story.*
> 
> Totally looking forward to next gen though. Hope Just Cause 3 will appear one day. That'd be cool.


 
  I will admit I had a lot of fun with it but story? What story? The thing that's just a giant unanswered logic hole?


----------



## TMRaven

Sim City 1991.  10/10.


----------



## sphinxvc

^ Lol.  
   
  Prince of Persia, 9/10.  
   
  Before anyone agrees/disagrees with me, make sure you know what I'm talking *about*.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  On a more serious (or rather 'modern') note, I'm playing Red Dead Redemption for the first time and I [size=small]♥ it.  I've gone from AC2, to Brotherhood, to Revelations to Red Dead and I'm really liking this period adventure genre.  It's so much more enriching than GTA4 / GOW3 (recently tried those but couldn't get in the swing of it like when I was young).  [/size]


----------



## ximkolo

Roller coaster tycoon 3. For me an easy 8.5/10. I can play the game all day and night.


----------



## bowei006

Blacklight Retribution: Overal 8.5/10
   
  World of Tanks: Overal 7/10


----------



## WhiteCrow

Kingdom Hearts1 : 9/10
  Been about ten years since I have played it and it really feels like the first time. Man i love this game far more than I should.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Kingdom Hearts1 : 9/10
> Been about ten years since I have played it and it really feels like the first time. Man i love this game far more than I should.


 
  KH1:8.5
  KH2:9
   
  When you walk away, you don't hear me say, please!!! Oh baby! Don't go, Simple and Clean like the way.......ok..too much nostalgia there.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> KH1:8.5
> KH2:9
> 
> When you walk away, you don't hear me say, please!!! Oh baby! Don't go, Simple and Clean like the way.......ok..too much nostalgia there.


 

 Yeah that song came up on a random dance playlist I had, I then punched my way though my closet to get to my PS2 and left my OPS group in SWTOR hanging as I basked in the glory of Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Utada is really nice sometimes. I liked the other song of hers they used more though.

Passion outdoes Simple and Clean hands down.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Utada is really nice sometimes. I liked the other song of hers they used more though.
> Passion outdoes Simple and Clean hands down.


 
  I like Simple and Clean better as it has a more "cleaner" opening catch phase


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I like Simple and Clean better as it has a more "cleaner" opening catch phase


 

 Couldn't agree more.
  Simple and Clean>Dearly Beloved>Passion>Simple and Clean(end)>Hallow Bastion
 Best songs in the games.


----------



## Dzjudz

Tribes Ascend. Only capture the flag and as pathfinder with the boost backpack: 9.5/10

Otherwise I haven't played it much. A little sniper and a little spy (I don't know their class names, I just go by TF2 ), but they're fun as well.


----------



## Planar_head

Tribes: Ascend is fun but I'm annoyed that the Pathfinder is not a very offensive class (I highly doubt I could take down a decent Medium or Heavy class if both of us were at max health)
The most I could do is mess up someone's line while they chase me and take out those low on health.

I also hate the stock Soldier class, and I can't afford the Spinfusor.

The Brute's not bad, since that class has enough health to move quickly with the aid of the Spinfusor.

It's in stark contrast to TF2, in which I could easily solo a decent Heavy and come out the winner, so long as Natasha is not involved.


Simraceway: Addiction/10

I am way too competitive. Going up against others on an online leaderboard is a great way to improve one's sim racing skills.
Currently, my favorite car is the RX8, but it is unforgiving without the finesse of a wheel.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Oh god, Depressing fact about kingdom hearts set in. Nothing you can do will stop the impending doom of the island. In fact all the tasks they give you and preparing for your voyage are ultimately useless as "the darkness" is already coming. Not to mention the fact that Destiny island is literally destroyed.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Oh god, Depressing fact about kingdom hearts set in. Nothing you can do will stop the impending doom of the island. In fact all the tasks they give you and preparing for your voyage are ultimately useless as "the darkness" is already coming.


 
  Spoiler alert [size=medium]ಠ_ಠ​[/size]


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Spoiler alert [size=medium]ಠ_ಠ​[/size]


 

 It's over ten years old bro.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> It's over ten years old bro.


 
  I'm from the anime thread. Some members recommend 30 year old anime.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I'm from the anime thread. Some members recommend 30 year old anime.


 

 You also commented on the song, I just assumed you had played it.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Diablo 3 stupid always online mode is so stupid. but once you acept the fact that blizard is dumb. the game is OK. I got bored and run and slash after a while but that is what Diablo has always been about anyway. I waiting over 10 years for this piece of **** and I finished it in 2 weeks playing at night only, and TBH I dont feel liek playing it again like I did with Diablo II, over and over again.
   
  B- for game
  Rated R(etard) for blizard
  C for the music
  C for the enviromental/fight sounds.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Deadlight: 7.5/10


I was excited for a zombie survival game with Metroid/Castlevania type platforming. The game looks beautiful (the scenery san sewers are incredible), but the game misses the mark to be truly great.

It is a survival game at it's core, where facing off zombies should be a last resort, one that you should happily try an avoid at all costs.

It's fresh, and different from Shadow Complex which was action oriented.

Still, it's short, gets somewhat repetitive, and doesn't do anything truly memorable. I beat in one sitting. I think if it had been a bit more action-oriented, it could have been truly great.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Re-playing Prototype. I played it years ago when it came out and liked it  a lot, now its OK but the UI bugs me, the pop ups menu, more annoying than windows. and it is very repetitive, kill, climb, destroy- repeat.
  two years ago it would have been a 8/10, now 5.5/10


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's the problem I have with sandbox type games like that. They get repetitive within the first hour of playing them. I dunno why GTA and those types of games are so popular. The only one I own like that is Gravity Rush, and I wish I didn't. Good game, but I'd have preferred to rent it... if only Vita games could be rented locally.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> That's the problem I have with sandbox type games like that. They get repetitive within the first hour of playing them. I dunno why GTA and those types of games are so popular. The only one I own like that is Gravity Rush, and I wish I didn't. Good game, but I'd have preferred to rent it... if only Vita games could be rented locally.


 
  They're only repetitive if you play them like that. They're called sandbox for a reason, you do whatever if you want.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Okay, so the GummiShip flying in KingdomHearts 1 is pretty atrocious, but KH2's gummi ship battles were awesome as all get out. S*** rank on all!!!


----------



## oqvist

Medieval Total War 2.
   
  You know when you get these news about people playing to death? This is the exact type of just one more turn games that make you forget all about eating and sleeping.
  It´s as much obsessive to see what will happen next as ít´s fun.
   
  Could be a 10/10 particularly if they would have fixed the artillery AI. Other units generaly work as intended but artillery tend to get stuck for no apparent reason.


----------



## J W

^That was my favorite one so far. Rome was terrific also. I'm quite excited about Rome 2.


----------



## oqvist

Great game with a bit of anticlimactic ending. It would be better if you would for example have to hold jerusalem for 5 or 10 turns or something and having the mongols rush to recoup it. I guess I weakened them so much before getting my fleet in with 3 full armies I didn´t get much of a fight getting antioch, jerusalem and acre I believe it was. I did send an assassin to recog and stumbled across the temurids that had like 10-20 full stacked armies in one spot . Turkey had like one settlement no wonder I never came across them. Just some diplomate very late in the game.  I guess they will trigger an attack later on or you are just supposed to assault them if you continue playing.
   
  Pretty much endless replayability. I would like to develope my diplomatic skills but it was just to much hassle keeping the pope happy.


----------



## Kani

Super Star Dust Delta 8/10
  Tales from space Mutant blobs attack from space9/10
  Can play them for hours while listening to songs on ps vita, also PvZ 10/10 sadly it ends soon.
  Will be back on battlefield 3 10/10 as soon as laptop is back from warranty.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Glad to see some Vita love. I loved Tales From Space: Mutant Blob Attacks. Still waiting for something to make me whip out the Vita again.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Does Civilization V or Gods & Kings go on infinitely ?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Sounds Shapes for the PS3/Vita (you get both for one price).

Just started this game, and it's already something special. It's also very user friendly. Already played a Zelda theme level, Kingdom Hearts, and Tetris. The sound is spectacular.

9/10.

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfPbJE6XDxg[/VIDEO]


----------



## Kani

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Sounds Shapes for the PS3/Vita (you get both for one price).
> Just started this game, and it's already something special. It's also very user friendly. Already played a Zelda theme level, Kingdom Hearts, and Tetris. The sound is spectacular.
> 9/10.


 
  Didn't know it was released, looks really fun. Will probably get it soon. Can you play songs in the background while playing this game? And do we have to sing to the vita (hate that) like in little deviants?
  I can,t wait for the black ops declassified to come out. really hope it have online play.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Of course BLOPS: Declassified will have online play. Lol. Activision knows 90% of gamers play CoD for multiplayer.

As for Sound Shapes, the game is built around sound, so I don't see why you'd wanna play your own music. The music is part of the tactics to beating the harder level, as enemies are in a rhythm with the song.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Playstation Plus has the first two episodes of The Walking Dead video game for FREE! I was waiting until all the episodes came out to buy them, but hell, now I don't have to!


----------



## MorbidToaster

Another good SOTD, MLE.
   
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Playstation Plus has the first two episodes of The Walking Dead video game for FREE! I was waiting until all the episodes came out to buy them, but hell, now I don't have to!


----------



## odehib

Just finished (the main storyline of) fallout 3 for xbox. wow...
A solid 10/10.


----------



## eviling

Currently star wars the old republic, battlefield 3, and my latest prototype 2 which I'm stoked for its fun as hell just got it. Came out for pc only a week or two ago

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marko93101

Playing through inFamous. Quite enjoyable. Close to the end I think.


----------



## TehJam

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Another good SOTD, MLE.


 
   
  I would say so.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I think he was referring to another song, lol.


----------



## MorbidToaster

mad lust envy said:


> I think he was referring to another song, lol.




Midnight in a Perfect World is legendary.


----------



## TehJam

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I think he was referring to another song, lol.


 
   
  Nope, DJ Shadow is great.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh, no doubt. I just thought he was referring to the last song I had on there... Holly Drummond - Out of My Mind (Cross Them Out Remix)


----------



## TehJam

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Oh, no doubt. I just thought he was referring to the last song I had on there... Holly Drummond - Out of My Mind (Cross Them Out Remix)


 
   
  Ahh. 
   
  That one's good too.


----------



## J W

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Great game with a bit of anticlimactic ending. It would be better if you would for example have to hold jerusalem for 5 or 10 turns or something and having the mongols rush to recoup it. I guess I weakened them so much before getting my fleet in with 3 full armies I didn´t get much of a fight getting antioch, jerusalem and acre I believe it was. I did send an assassin to recog and stumbled across the temurids that had like 10-20 full stacked armies in one spot . Turkey had like one settlement no wonder I never came across them. Just some diplomate very late in the game.  I guess they will trigger an attack later on or you are just supposed to assault them if you continue playing.
> 
> Pretty much endless replayability. I would like to develope my diplomatic skills but it was just to much hassle keeping the pope happy.


 
  Yeah, I've sunk plenty of hours into these Total War games over the years. Have you tried Crusader Kings 2? It has some of the same features and has a deeper diplomatic structure, but lacks the real-time fun you get from battles in TW games.


----------



## bowei006

World of Tanks rating by Tier. The game gives you tanks by Tier(think of levels) and as it's free to play, it gets harder and harder to get higher tanks without spending money due to the amount of time it takes.
   
  Tier 1: 7/10 (can't even hit a single tank, not fun, tier that losses most players)
  Tier 2: 8.5/10 enjoyable 
  Tier 3: 8.7/10  very enjoyable
  Tier 4: 8.75/10 aww yeah, just got new upgrade
  Tier 5.............................. you want 15k exp to upgrade a tank? 4X the amount to get the already tedious level 4? Even if you justify higher tiers getting more exp. This is ridiculous when each match gives 100-300 with very good matches getting sub thousand.


----------



## AltairDusk

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> World of Tanks rating by Tier. The game gives you tanks by Tier(think of levels) and as it's free to play, it gets harder and harder to get higher tanks without spending money due to the amount of time it takes.
> 
> Tier 1: 7/10 (can't even hit a single tank, not fun, tier that losses most players)
> Tier 2: 8.5/10 enjoyable
> ...


 
   
  Try running a Tier 7 Arty grinding towards Tier 8 (and no I don't play anymore, that's a big part of why)


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





altairdusk said:


> Try running a Tier 7 Arty grinding towards Tier 8 (and no I don't play anymore, that's a big part of why)


 
  I can see that.....but I think of it this way...this is a "free to play game" and boy..did they do it right. I have almost spent money on this..they have a good system...they give you prolonged hours of gameplay with just the right amount to make you addicted and be "in the leagues" and then make it hard to level.


----------



## eviling

Prototype 2


 One of the funnest rpgs I've plated in awhile. It's a free roam style RPG with leveling and point gathering. It's a great storyline and has allot of the technical issues from prototype 1 fixed. it seems to be a completely different engine or slightly modded the camera action and physics feel allot better but can get glichy with large fast combos while in allot of action. It's gory and theirs no true villon in this other as everybody involved is do many bad things. Not for the kids. Amazing game 10/10 also a redo mode with full powers called new + in menu once you beat game you get this option I never beat prototype so idk about that one lol I got stick 3/4 through  

The storyline is a redblooded American solder who is betrayed by the government he believed so deeply in. who is used and betrayed throughout the whole storyline but always come out on top in the end. You get tons of powers and abillitys and run around with amazing freedome 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sphinxvc

Fifa 2012 for iPhone.  It's awesome.  9/10 as far as iPhone games go.  A ridiculous amount of depth for a phone game.


----------



## sphinxvc

Oh yes, and Madden 2012 for iPhone.  4/10.  Very poorly done next to Fifa.  
   
  A perfect iPhone game would be NFL Coach, I'm not sure why they don't make one.


----------



## Parall3l

Radiant Defense: 8/10 Very polished tower defense game for tablets and mobile phones, a bit too hard in some cases.


----------



## psamuel01

Ghost Recon Future Soldier - 7/10.
   
  Amazing graphics, love the story, multiplayer is cool but the game keeps crashing every so often and the lobbies are empty.  Fix the crashing issue though, and this is a solid 9/10 game.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





psamuel01 said:


> Ghost Recon Future Soldier - 7/10.
> 
> Amazing graphics, love the story, multiplayer is cool but the game keeps crashing every so often and the lobbies are empty.  Fix the crashing issue though, and this is a solid 9/10 game.


 
  I personally thought the graphics for anything that wasn't the soliders themselves stunk. I am talking of lackluster textures and etc.


----------



## anoxy

Skyward Sword - 11/10


----------



## audiophile_007

Dayz, haven't had this much fun with a game in a long time, fix the slow loggin and this will be a 10/10!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Playing Resistance 3 with my little nephew. I really really like this game. Also replaying it after watching falling skies....I totally see where falling skies got idea's for its story. Not to mention the graphics are just so wonderful. 9/10


----------



## poe8130

I was replaying resident evil 2 for the psx. man what a great game! they really need to remake it


----------



## Kukuk

Singularity: A solid Bioshock clone, even if it cuts some of the things that made Bioshock great. The inability to backtrack makes for some pretty frustrating moments. I like picking through every nook and cranny, so when I accidentally walk through the door that progresses me further, it really drives me nuts. (Since it closes behind you)
   
  Also, the first couple hours set the game up as being pretty atmospheric, but it loses that the further in you get.
   
  Still, overall it's a good game, and I'd love to see them do a follow-up. I'll give it... a 7/10.


----------



## our martin

I have just ordered some arcade machines for my new building i am adding to my finka in ibiza, with a club bar and theatre built in so won't be on for a couple of month with keeping an eye on getting the build done right..i am having 4 fzero arcade machines linked up together for some serious racing action..so i will see you all when i get back or at electric zoo newyork if anyones going! p.s I am playing ghost squad that i picked up for a fiver and it's a good on rails light gun game but a bit short only three stages..


----------



## our martin

Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
  have you played the game I talked about )))))))
   
  Slender? 
   
  SCP containement is also fine but you may need help at the first part to get through it


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> have you played the game I talked about )))))))
> 
> Slender?
> 
> SCP containement is also fine but you may need help at the first part to get through it


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





our martin said:


>


 
   
  PLAY it  
   
  As it is still in alpha or something, you can't escape...but it sure is...well you know..


----------



## anoxy

Finally tried out the Torchlight demo. I think I enjoy it much more than Diablo 3. Excited for the Torchlight 2 release. It will be a nice time killing game once university starts back up again.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Finally tried out the Torchlight demo. I think I enjoy it much more than Diablo 3. Excited for the Torchlight 2 release. It will be a nice time killing game once university starts back up again.


 

 Yeah Diablo3.....just kills me now. I tried playing it again and it's just such a boring dead mess with no one but bots playing.


----------



## evilhippie

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Yeah Diablo3.....just kills me now. I tried playing it again and it's just such a boring dead mess with no one but bots playing.


 
   
  Ouch, I haven't logged into diablo 3 for a few months now, but it sounds like a total mess.  Guess it'll be a little longer until I try again, lol.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





evilhippie said:


> Ouch, I haven't logged into diablo 3 for a few months now, but it sounds like a total mess.  Guess it'll be a little longer until I try again, lol.


 

 it's just not even worth the space at this point. The communitys dead, like %75 of all accounts were hacked at one point mine included, the classes are just being nerfed into oblivion, you can go an entire game with out getting a good drop. it's just a mess.


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> it's just not even worth the space at this point. The communitys dead, like %75 of all accounts were hacked at one point mine included, the classes are just being nerfed into oblivion, you can go an entire game with out getting a good drop. it's just a mess.


 
  Did you not read about the new update they released, with the new Paragon system? Apparently a lot of people are coming back to the game because it fixes a lot of the complaints people were having.

 Details here: http://kotaku.com/5936247/diablo-iii-adds-100-levels-in-new-paragon-system
   
  I just don't like having to rely on an internet connection to play a game, when I can play a very similar game in Torchlight 2 offline.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Did you not read about the new update they released, with the new Paragon system? Apparently a lot of people are coming back to the game because it fixes a lot of the complaints people were having.
> 
> Details here: http://kotaku.com/5936247/diablo-iii-adds-100-levels-in-new-paragon-system
> 
> I just don't like having to rely on an internet connection to play a game, when I can play a very similar game in Torchlight 2 offline.


 
  I have heard of it, but I also played it and theres still not that many people on.


----------



## Kirosia

Darksiders 7/10
   
  Pros
  - Loot system
  - Fairly deep combat
  - Puzzles are competent
  - More fun than that travesty Skyward Sword
   
  Cons
  - Loot system is made somewhat moot mid-way since money is near limitless and possessed weapons will vastly overpower uniques, health steal/regen is king
  - The game is too easy with few exceptions, even on Apocalyptic (hard). 95% of combat = spam attack and dodge, I didn't need to purchase new attacks or combos, so it's more choice not necessity
  -  First two worlds are good, last two are very short and borderline dull at points
  - Skill tree is basic and lackluster in er.. skill content
  - All versions are glitched up the wazoo, on PC it's common for crash to desktop when fast traveling, etc.
  - Side quests later on yield few worthy rewards, refer to loot con
   
  DS1 was better.


----------



## Parall3l

Infinity Blade II 9/10

 Apart from the occasionally unresponsive controls, the game is well polished, rewards skilled players and has amazing graphics especially on the iPad


----------



## EnOYiN

kirosia said:


> DS1 was better.




That's kinda disappointing. I've got it for PC, but I haven't played it yet. I hope they'll release a patch soon to fix some of those issues.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> Infinity Blade II 9/10
> 
> Apart from the occasionally unresponsive controls, the game is well polished, rewards skilled players and has amazing graphics especially on the iPad


 
  What do you think of it on the iPhone 4S if you played it on there? I only have iPad 2, not 3 and my 4S has retina


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> What do you think of it on the iPhone 4S if you played it on there? I only have iPad 2, not 3 and my 4S has retina


 

 On the iPad 2 it does fine, on my iPod Touch 4 it works brilliantly but lags upon unlocking. The graphics looks better on iPad 3 & 2

 Also, items are cheaper on iPad versions


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> On the iPad 2 it does fine, on my iPod Touch 4 it works brilliantly but lags upon unlocking. The graphics looks better on iPad 3 & 2
> 
> Also, items are cheaper on iPad versions


 
  I see thanks. 4S is much more powerful than the 4 so it shouldn't be a problem.
   
  I'll see if I can find IB 1 on sale and play that first


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I see thanks. 4S is much more powerful than the 4 so it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I'll see if I can find IB 1 on sale and play that first


 
  They should both be on sale right now for $2.99 IB I isn't as good imo


----------



## Kukuk

LA Noire: I'm kind of mixed on this one. At times I really like it, other times, not so much. Many of the cases aren't very interesting, and there's a stretch of like 10 or so cases that all follow the same formula. I know it's because they contribute to a larger story, but it can really get grating. And it doesn't really help that there's really not much else to do. It's a HUGE empty city.
   
  I kind of want to get a platinum trophy, too, and the thought of finding every vehicle in the game is kind of bumming me out.
   
  Overall, I guess I'd give it a 7/10.
   
  (Oh, I also expected more night missions. Day missions just don't carry that classic detective story feel.)


----------



## SoupWizard

Battletoads 9.5/10
  .5/10 = to the over hype it could never live up to.


----------



## FCO2013

Skyrim Dawnguard 9/10
   
  Wish it was a little longer!
   
  Battlefield 3 9/10
   
  Still playing it haha.


----------



## cdnhacker

guild wars 2 8/10

 can't really fault alot of stuff cuz it was released a week ago
   
  Dota2  9/10
   
  really good =)


----------



## anoxy

Saw your 9/10 rating for Dota2
  Went to check it out on Steam.
  I already own it. lolwut?
   
  What is it and how do I own it already?


----------



## revolink24

You were either given a beta key or you signed up for the beta. And it's a MOBA game. If you've ever played DotA or League of Legends, it's similar (but a bit more "hardcore")

As a counter to DotA 2, gotta throw down my Starcraft II gauntlet. 

Starcraft II: 9.5/10. HIYOOO!


----------



## our martin

Playing the lost and the damned and the ballad of gay tony on pc,i have never played them until now because my xbox360 went off after gt4 which i completed..good to be back in liberty city again 9/10


----------



## Fortunex

GW2 (still lets me use my beta key even though the game is released lol). Thought I'd try it out and see if anything's improved... Nuh. 5/10. Time to look for a new go-to game to play until DayZ goes standalone.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





fortunex said:


> GW2 (still lets me use my beta key even though the game is released lol). Thought I'd try it out and see if anything's improved... Nuh. 5/10. Time to look for a new go-to game to play until DayZ goes standalone.


 

 yeah...I thought it felt too much like that generic wow killer MMO style


----------



## our martin

Has anyone played risen or risen 2?  i am thinking about getting these games next!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Has anyone played risen or risen 2?  i am thinking about getting these games next!


 

 Risen was really good, haven't tried risen 2 yet. Oh...Risen is insanely hard just FYI.


----------



## anoxy

Playing through Half Life 2 for the first time in quite a few years.
   
  11/10. Love this game. Such an immersive experience.


----------



## chrislangley4253

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=94128543
  
  Don't forget to vote for black mesa for steam greenlight.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just finished Castlevania: Dawn Of Sorrow for like the 5th time, and I'm now playing Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (through my Vita), as well as replaying Mass Effect 3 (felt like going through it as a Paragon, as I'm almost always a Renegade).

DoS: 8/10
SOTN: 8/10
ME3: 8.5/10


----------



## Riku540

Currently Playing (not necessarily for the first time):
   
  Very good:
  Portal 2 (Steam Workshop Community Test Chambers)
  Skyrim: Dawngaurd
  BioShock
  Dungeon Defenders
  Borderlands
   
  Not bad:
  Final Fantasy XIV (Will improve when re-launched)
   
  Disappointed:
  Diablo III (Nerf nerf nerf. Nerf.)
   
  Eagerly awaiting:
  BORDERLANDS 2!!! (1 week, 4 days and 10 hours!)
  BioShock Infinite (Next year ._.)


----------



## our martin

I am having one of them twenty attemps later moments on gta4 the ballad of gay tony and the lost and the damned, it's hard to control the chopper with keyboard and mouse it's like your playing a playstation game..i hope they sort out the way the game plays when grand theft auto five comes out!


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





our martin said:


> I am having one of them twenty attemps later moments on gta4 the ballad of gay tony and the lost and the damned, it's hard to control the chopper with keyboard and mouse it's like your playing a playstation game..i hope they sort out the way the game plays when grand theft auto five comes out!


 
  xbox controller, you need one.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Finishing up SOTN, but Kingdom Hearts DDD is next in terms of my portable gaming. Still playing Mass Effect 3.

Mark of the Ninja is after ME3, console-wise.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Finishing up SOTN, but Kingdom Hearts DDD is next in terms of my portable gaming.


 

 I'm waiting for DDD's cutscenes to go on YouTube in better quality. Not only do I not really fancy playing KH on a portable, but I can't justify literally buying _each and every portable platform_ to play the next installment. Clues have suggested that KH3 will be the next one to come out; weather that will be on current-gen consoles or not, I sure hope so because waiting for PS4 would be just as bad as releasing on yet _another_ portable (*COUGH* Vita). I don't really think KH's cartoon artwork really demands for hardware that current consoles currently have anyway.
   
  EDIT:
  Almost forgot, finished BioShock for the first time two (?) days ago. One of those games I've been interested in but never got around to trying out, and picked up for $4.99 during one of the Steam sales and finally got around to it while impatiently awaiting Borderlands 2. I give it a solid *9.5/10*. Only thing that prevents me from giving it a perfect is re-playability. While I understand you can go back and play for different outcomes and further explore side-areas, there isn't enough reward or incentive to do so. I will definitely be playing more than once, but not right now.
   
  BioShock 2 is proving to be just as solid; I'm only a few hours into it. I have a MAJOR gripe with the PC version though. The lack of controller support isn't a deal-breaker for me, but if a game is going to require mouse & keyboard input it better be solid, in which I found it unacceptably bad. And the Games For Windows Live DRM is just another slap in the face to boot. I had to get the PS3 version to play, in which I am thoroughly enjoying.


----------



## Roller

Vindictus (F2P hack and slash MMO based on Source) - 7.5
  Jamestown - Legend of the Lost Colony (vertical shoot 'em up) - 7
  Race Driver Grid - undecided between 8.5 and 9


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> xbox controller, you need one.


 

 or just get the DS3 controller emulator and hook up your ps3 controller like I do.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> or just get the DS3 controller emulator and hook up your ps3 controller like I do.


 
  sounds cool


 I almost sold my gaming rig today. Bipolar disorder is one hell of a drug. (I've actually only been diagnosed as cyclothymic and I'm pretty damn sure they are wrong.) Also, I guess I'm off topic there.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> sounds cool
> 
> 
> I almost sold my gaming rig today. Bipolar disorder is one hell of a drug. (I've actually only been diagnosed as cyclothymic and I'm pretty damn sure they are wrong.) Also, I guess I'm off topic there.


 

 lol bipolar or manic depressive?

 But yeah the DS3 eumlator is pretty awesome. That being said I love my PS3 as well.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

riku540 said:


> I'm waiting for DDD's cutscenes to go on YouTube in better quality. Not only do I not really fancy playing KH on a portable, but I can't justify literally buying _each and every portable platform_ to play the next installment. Clues have suggested that KH3 will be the next one to come out; weather that will be on current-gen consoles or not, I sure hope so because waiting for PS4 would be just as bad as releasing on yet _another_ portable (*COUGH* Vita). I don't really think KH's cartoon artwork really demands for hardware that current consoles currently have anyway.




Oh, I definitely didn't buy the 3DS XL for KH alone (hell, I couldn't stand 358/2, and didn't bother with Re-coded). There's quite a few games I've wanted (and will soon want) for it. I skipped the DS up until VERY late in the game (I got my DS literally last year). I am on my 3rd(4th?) PSP though. I believe the Vita will be my last Sony portable, as they are really letting me down with supporting it, just as they didn't support the PSP.

Not sure if I'll get the Wii U, as I hate gimmicky controls, and prefer just a basic controller. I had a Wii and literally NEVER touched it, aside from Mario Kart Wii and Boom Blox when friends came over. It was a severe waste of money. I should've learned that when I bought a Gamecube back in the day. I rarely touched that either. I was always a Playstation man. Well SEGA man, but they stopped, and I had to migrate.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I had a Wii and literally NEVER touched it, aside from Mario Kart Wii and Boom Blox when friends came over. It was a severe waste of money. I should've learned that when I bought a Gamecube back in the day. I rarely touched that either. I was always a Playstation man. Well SEGA man, but they stopped, and I had to migrate.


 
   
  You didn't get The Last Story, I take it? I thought you'd like that better than Xenoblade for the combat alone, and it doesn't use motion controls at all. (Seriously, it's designed more with the Classic Controller in mind than anything.)
   
  Also, speaking of the GameCube, I know you're a huge Tales fan, so I'm guessing Tales of Symphonia was all you played on it? (Maybe that and Skies of Arcadia: Legends. You sure do love your JRPGs.)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The Last Story is out? Hmm...

As for Tales of Symphonia... it was during a time where I didn't like 3D Tales. I didn't give the game a chance. I'd play the hell out of it NOW, but back then, I was a bit more close-minded and picky.


----------



## our martin

This is the only decent game worth getting for the wii u console! To me the console doesn't look powerfull enough but it's early days yet..this just looks like condemned or fear..the fact that the controller has got a screen on it might save the console..another console for the kids i think..i hope the new xbox console and ps4 are much more powerfull than this and are 4k..


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





our martin said:


> This is the only decent game worth getting for the wii u console! To me the console doesn't look powerfull enough but it's early days yet..this just looks like condemned or fear..the fact that the controller has got a screen on it might save the console..another console for the kids i think..i hope the new xbox console and ps4 are much more powerfull than this and are 4k..


 
   
   
  The most important thing the next console gen will bring is 60fps at 1080p. It's nothing short of awful to play at 30fps with medium GFX settings.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





roller said:


> The most important thing the next console gen will bring is 60fps at 1080p. It's nothing short of awful to play at 30fps with medium GFX settings.


 
  The amd 7990s play 4k at 120fps..i hope you new consoles can do this!


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





our martin said:


> The amd 7990s play 4k at 120fps..i hope you new consoles can do this!


 
   
   
  A HD 7990 won't be able to play demanding games at 120fps on 4K resolution, there isn't a slightest chance of that happening. A few examples are Metro 2033, Total War Shogun 2 and Anno 2070.
   
  I'm hoping the rumors of the next Playstation using an AMD APU are false, as APUs are very underperforming and even if the console was released today with the best APU on the market, it would already be out of date.


----------



## our martin

Quote: 





roller said:


> A HD 7990 won't be able to play demanding games at 120fps on 4K resolution, there isn't a slightest chance of that happening. A few examples are Metro 2033, Total War Shogun 2 and Anno 2070.
> 
> I'm hoping the rumors of the next Playstation using an AMD APU are false, as APUs are very underperforming and even if the console was released today with the best APU on the market, it would already be out of date.


 
  Sorry i meant two amd 7990s not one!


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Sorry i meant two amd 7990s not one!


 
   
   
  Ah, that's different 

 In any case AMD's HD 7000 GPU series is meant for GPGPU tasks, while Nvidia's GTX 600 GPU series targets gaming, which is why there is such a significant difference between both. If one plans on gaming, going with AMD on this GPU generation isn't a good move.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> lol bipolar or manic depressive?
> 
> But yeah the DS3 eumlator is pretty awesome. That being said I love my PS3 as well.


 
  uhhh, I'm like bipolar in hyperdrive.
  My swings happen daily instead of every few months. I'm leaning towards borderline personality disorder or something along those lines.
  Someday soon I'll check myself in somewhere, or be forced to given the direction i'm traveling in currently.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Don't understand why people want 120fps framerates anyways. 60fps is already 'live'. As long as games can comfortably play at 60fps, I'm set.

120fps would be good for 3D gaming, so that when the framerate is cut in half, no visual loss in framerate is discerned. Though 3D gaming = Yuck.


----------



## Roller

120fps is, for the most part, pointless for 2D gaming. However, any decrease in fps below 120fps on 3D gaming results in rather noticeable image smoothness.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, that's exactly what I mean. 120fps is essential to maintain a 'live' look for 3D games, as it feeds 60fps to every eye in 3D mode.

TBH, I'm almost certain that games STILL won't be 1080p/60fps on the new systems.

Why? Because I bet companies are gonna push those systems to bring out a lot of details, taxing the system. I'm still expecting a lot of 30fps games. That, and sometimes 30fps gives a more cinematic feel, which gives more immersion than 60fps. Note, I mean SOME. Kind of like Ico and Shadow of the Colossus on the PS3. The games could've ran at 60fps, but the creator intended them to be played at 30fps.

HOWEVER, there is ZERO excuse to run them at anything less than native 1080p. Upscaling is the devil.

IMHO, games that should run at 60fps no matter what:

Racing
Fighting
Sports
FPS

Some shooters make more sense in 30fps though, especially TPS. Like Gears of War. I don't want to feel like I'm there. I wanna feel like I'm playing a movie. Some detachment is important to the feel of certain games, IMHO.


----------



## Roller

I never bought into the whole propaganda factory of less fps enabling cinematic feel. The real reason is that it requires significantly more development on CGI, character interaction, and just about everything needs to step up its game.
   
  Considering the final current gen console releases have surprising visual fidelity (for consoles), the next generation should be able to drive such graphics at 1080p and 60fps. Unfortunately, developers fail to realize that texture resolution doesn't make a game good, while things like AI, physics, story development (for the appropriate genres) and overall gameplay feel are far more important.
   
  Also, there is the chance that resolutions higher than 1080p will be supported, and in that case everyone will go back to square one, with unstable 30fps target frame rates.

 EDIT: After reading your edit, I should add that even games like RTS are quite pleasant at 60fps. Developers should always aim for 60fps and add the option to run games with a "cinematic" visual, dropping half the fps and adding temporal blur, which would then please everyone.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, the PS4 will accept 4K resolution. You can bet all your money it's going to be upscaled.

And like movies, I feel 30fps IS integral to maintaining a cinematic feel. Have you watched movies through those frame interpolating televisions, that give 30fps content a 60fps look? It's a jarring difference, and ruins the cinematic feel. It's as if you're watching the 'Making Of' instead of the actual movie. I (as well as MANY more people) hate it to the extreme.

Then you have the Hobbit, which is going to be shown at 48fps. Lots of people are very mad about this, to the point that the studio folded and will still show the movie in 24fps as the alternative.

Like it or not, framerates can make or break the feel of games/movies. Yes, gameplay-wise, 60fps is considerably better, but playing at 30fps won't break a game, as we have obviously been playing this way for...ever.


----------



## Roller

Have you ever watched movies (not television) at 72fps? You can be sure it's cinematic, as frame rates don't translate that directly on pre-rendered content, which works wonders for quality output. Interpolation is disappearing from the video market for multiple reasons, and that's good, but frame rates are increasing, and it should've come far sooner.
   
  Again, it seems you're not familiar with image customization that renders every single content available to any user preferences on the fly, but it's your prerogative to dismiss it.
   
  What I didn't mention previously is that games used to have settings that allowed for more fluid or more "cinematic" motion, but unfortunately it didn't catch on, and would now be nothing short of amazing to quell everyone's own preferences.
   
  30fps frame rate targets began to be widespread with the current console generation, mainly due to the unnecessary need to add visual effects that the platforms couldn't cope at proper frame rates. And while that situation also happened on previous generations, it became more flagrant with the current generation that has severe issues of maintaining its frame rate target on just about all titles.
   
  People who adhere to low frame rates is quite akin to the whole Beats topic, as people simply don't know better.


----------



## Katun

Battlefield 3: Armored Kill - *0/10*
   
  Deserves absolutely no credit whatsoever. And I'm a huge Battlefield fan...
   
  BF3 as gone far, far down the toilet since it's release.
   
  HORRIBLE expansion.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Glad I never bought it then. Not that I have anything to game on right now anyway.
   
  Quote: 





katun said:


> Battlefield 3: Armored Kill - *0/10*
> 
> Deserves absolutely no credit whatsoever. And I'm a huge Battlefield fan...
> 
> ...


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what I mean. 120fps is essential to maintain a 'live' look for 3D games, as it feeds 60fps to every eye in 3D mode.TBH, I'm almost certain that games STILL won't be 1080p/60fps on the new systems.
> Why? Because I bet companies are gonna push those systems to bring out a lot of details, taxing the system. I'm still expecting a lot of 30fps games. That, and sometimes 30fps gives a more cinematic feel, which gives more immersion than 60fps. Note, I mean SOME. Kind of like Ico and Shadow of the Colossus on the PS3. The games could've ran at 60fps, but the creator intended them to be played at 30fps.
> HOWEVER, there is ZERO excuse to run them at anything less than native 1080p. Upscaling is the devil.
> IMHO, games that should run at 60fps no matter what:
> ...


 
  I know I'm a minority here but another major reason I switched to PC gaming is the ability to _*cap*_ my framerate. A lot of games I'm perfectly fine at 60+ fps, but some games, like Portal 2 makes me sick as hell. RAGE does the same thing to me for reasons I can't understand as I play plenty of shooters at 60 fps. Capping at 40 fps makes all that go away and seems to be a good sweet spot for me; it's smoother than the usual 30 fps but not as motion sickness inducing as 60+ fps. I wish more developers would support some type of feature that would allow it on consoles, because without it I simply couldn't enjoy the game at all.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I believe RAGE's problem isn't the framerate, it's that everything is too in your face. Like instead of looking at something from 10 feet away, those same objects seem like they are 3 feet away. I have never had motion sickness from games until I played Rage. Same exact problem you have. I don't know what to call it exactly.


----------



## Katun

On the other hand, I've been playing:
   
  Bloons TD 3 Deluxe - *9/10*
   
  I'm addicted.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





katun said:


> On the other hand, I've been playing:
> 
> Bloons TD 3 Deluxe - *9/10*
> 
> I'm addicted.


 
   
   
  Nice  I've been playing 5, although it enters too much on the freemium area for my taste, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## chrislangley4253

huh, I always thought it was certain physics engines making me motion sick or something.. maybe it's framerate. lol


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> huh, I always thought it was certain physics engines making me motion sick or something.. maybe it's framerate. lol


 
   
   
  Certain genres are terrible for people who have motion sickness, such as racing games, but other genres such as FPS now have overall faster gameplay, which then worsen things even when running at lower fps.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





roller said:


> Certain genres are terrible for people who have motion sickness, such as racing games, but other genres such as FPS now have overall faster gameplay, which then worsen things even when running at lower fps.


 
   
  I think 60fps just makes me motion sick with whatever game (or movie) it is. Looks so unnatural, but has a novel feel to it.
   
  Quote: 





roller said:


> Nice  I've been playing 5, although it enters too much on the freemium area for my taste, but fun nonetheless.


 
   
  Oops, meant 5 also. Not sure what's up with all my typos today.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





roller said:


> Certain genres are terrible for people who have motion sickness, such as racing games, but other genres such as FPS now have overall faster gameplay, which then worsen things even when running at lower fps.


 
  games that make me sick

 original half life
  toy story for SEGA
  Infamous
  Prototype

 there are probably a few others that I just can't think of at the moment. Racing games have never made me sick


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





katun said:


> I think 60fps just makes me motion sick with whatever game (or movie) it is. Looks so unnatural, but has a novel feel to it.
> 
> 
> Oops, meant 5 also. Not sure what's up with all my typos today.


 
   
   
  I can understand higher fps making it easier for motion sickness to kick in, but 60fps is perfectly smooth, things are too artificial with anything less than that. And again, developers should always aim for 60fps but provide options for lower fps, as that caters to all users unlike setting a 30fps ceiling that will leave a massive amount of people seriously displeased (family friendly term).
   
  Have you played any of the Gemcraft series, Epic War series or Tentacle Wars series yet?


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> games that make me sick
> 
> original half life
> toy story for SEGA
> ...


 
   
   
  That's curious, to say the least. Racing games are famous for causing motion sickness on people with tendencies to suffer from it.
   
  So Half Life 1 gives you motion sickness but Half Life 2 doesn't?


----------



## our martin

Have any of you ever seen a sim2 projector and seen the picture quality it's like butter? that's over 120fps..


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





our martin said:


> Have any of you ever seen a sim2 projector and seen the picture quality it's like butter? that's over 120fps..


 
   
   
  Image motion is similar to audio in the sense that just like people can notice differences between 16/44.1 and higher formats, so can (some, at least) people perceive frame rates higher than 60 despite the human eye supposedly being limited to 60fps, just like the whole hearing being limited to 20Hz-20kHz but people perceiving differences beyond that range.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





roller said:


> That's curious, to say the least. Racing games are famous for causing motion sickness on people with tendencies to suffer from it.
> 
> So Half Life 1 gives you motion sickness but Half Life 2 doesn't?


 
  correct!


----------



## Riku540

Finished *BioShock 2* before I went to bed this morning. *8/10*.
   
  I can appreciate not being able to obtain everything in a single play-through, but not being able to return to a level at all once you proceed severely hurts replayability on your current save file. I personally like to re-explore for areas that might not have been previously accessible due to needing a power or item obtained later in the game. So the literal one-way "train track" the game is on (you _really do_ use a train to go from one level to the next lol) is my only real gripe.


----------



## Katun

Okay, okay...
   
  BF3: Armored Kill gets higher than *0/10* for me..
   
  Probably much more fun on a PC.
   
  Quote: 





riku540 said:


> Finished *BioShock 2* before I went to bed this morning. *8/10*.
> 
> I can appreciate not being able to obtain everything in a single play-through, but not being able to return to a level at all once you proceed severely hurts replayability on your current save file. I personally like to re-explore for areas that might not have been previously accessible due to needing a power or item obtained later in the game. So the literal one-way "train track" the game is on (you _really do_ use a train to go from one level to the next lol) is my only real gripe.


 
   
  Great game. I liked that one better than the first. But I do echo you in wishing you could revisit levels. Especially if you accidentally miss an upgrade station(s) like I did.
   
  Reminds me of Rage though. Once you get into the final level, you can't get back out -- and it autosaves as soon as you enter, so you have to have a backup file.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I believe RAGE's problem isn't the framerate, it's that everything is too in your face. Like instead of looking at something from 10 feet away, those same objects seem like they are 3 feet away. I have never had motion sickness from games until I played Rage. Same exact problem you have. I don't know what to call it exactly.


 
  ugh, I bought it on sale....20gigs of space, it's just not worth the space. Not to mention it just looks awful; and yeah the judging distance was really hard....I don't know. It was like fallout and borderlands had an unplanned pregnancy and it came out wrong, that's really how I would describe that game.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I don't think it looks awful. It's just the perception of depth and size really threw me off in the game. Almost like playing a game with weird binoculars.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I don't think it looks awful. It's just the perception of depth and size really threw me off in the game. Almost like playing a game with weird binoculars.


 

 Playing it on PC i thought it just looked rancid most of the time. The skybox was the best part, the rest looked like a really halfassed port.



 man, the depression of my Internet is setting in. Roughly 1242.5 hours, the amount of time it's going to take for me to squeeze borderlands 2 through my pipes. and I cant un-preorder through steam apparently.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ah, well, I'm a console gamer, and it looked pretty good and fluid compared to whatever else is out there on consoles. I didn't care for the textures loading so close to you, but once they were loaded, it was a great looking game, perception issues aside.


----------



## chrislangley4253

Bastion 6/10
   
  The game is gorgeous and the soundtrack is great. The graphics phenomenal.. But, something about my ADD tells me I'll never launch it again after the few hours I put into it today. I guess it's a little too repetitive or something. I don't know, there are plenty of upgrades.. Maybe it was too easy? 

 I probably just didn't give it enough of a shot.

 Bottom line, the game is gorgeous.. and good. Just might not be for everyone. Watch some videos and if it appeals to you, grab it.


----------



## MorbidToaster

It's one of the best game made in the last 5 years, IMO. I played through like...3 times. Did you do any of the arenas? They get tough...especially on the harder difficulties.
   
  I loved pretty much everything about that game.
   
  Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> Bastion 6/10
> 
> The game is gorgeous and the soundtrack is great. The graphics phenomenal.. But, something about my ADD tells me I'll never launch it again after the few hours I put into it today. I guess it's a little too repetitive or something. I don't know, there are plenty of upgrades.. Maybe it was too easy?
> 
> ...


----------



## fuzzyash

just installed shogun 2 total war
  havent really played yet but my eyes are already bleeding
  none of the mods i tried increased the font size


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> It's one of the best game made in the last 5 years, IMO. I played through like...3 times. Did you do any of the arenas? They get tough...especially on the harder difficulties.
> 
> I loved pretty much everything about that game.


 
  nope, I didn't even get that far. I dunno, it's totally my problem, and not the games.


----------



## MorbidToaster

If you didn't get to the first arena you're missing out on a ton of the game. Variety really comes when you get multiple weapons upgraded. Plus, the difficulty ramps up on your second playthrough.
   
  Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> nope, I didn't even get that far. I dunno, it's totally my problem, and not the games.


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> nope, I didn't even get that far. I dunno, it's totally my problem, and not the games.


 
   
  Stick with it. It gets _really _good.


----------



## MorbidToaster

The narration only gets better.
   
  Quote: 





ojneg said:


> Stick with it. It gets _really _good.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> Bastion 6/10
> 
> The game is gorgeous and the soundtrack is great. The graphics phenomenal.. But, something about my ADD tells me I'll never launch it again after the few hours I put into it today. I guess it's a little too repetitive or something. I don't know, there are plenty of upgrades.. Maybe it was too easy?
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  6/10??? Of course that everyone has their own opinions, but I rank it easily between 8.5 and 9. The aesthetics are gorgeous, the audio is always well suited to each and every situation (the narrator does a superb job), the gameplay is responsive and actions do feel like things are being done and having them done to the character. Getting all the upgrades can be quite challenging as well as the arenas, like MorbidToaster said.
   
  For instance, I find that a game like Limbo is also nice but won't be anything beyond 7, as I find it too much of an interactive psyche-art app with some gameplay and puzzles put alongside. I did enjoy it though, and while it's an apples to oranges comparison, I enjoyed Bastion far more.
   
  In terms of difficult games, I was playing The Binding of Isaac for quite some time, it was oddly compelling, and I could give it a 7.5.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My mind went to another subject matter entirely...


----------



## chrislangley4253

jamestown is pretty good from what i played 10/10 as far as shumps go


----------



## chrislangley4253

Quote: 





roller said:


> 6/10??? Of course that everyone has their own opinions, but I rank it easily between 8.5 and 9. The aesthetics are gorgeous, the audio is always well suited to each and every situation (the narrator does a superb job), the gameplay is responsive and actions do feel like things are being done and having them done to the character. Getting all the upgrades can be quite challenging as well as the arenas, like MorbidToaster said.
> 
> For instance, I find that a game like Limbo is also nice but won't be anything beyond 7, as I find it too much of an interactive psyche-art app with some gameplay and puzzles put alongside. I did enjoy it though, and while it's an apples to oranges comparison, I enjoyed Bastion far more.
> 
> In terms of difficult games, I was playing The Binding of Isaac for quite some time, it was oddly compelling, and I could give it a 7.5.


 
  Can't give a game a very high rating if i can't bring myself to play it. Obviously, the game is good. I don't think I'll sway anyone, nor do I intend to. I liked the game, just don't want to play it anymore. *shrugs* maybe later. I have too many games to pick from with all the indie bundles.

 I liked limbo too, but it was the same story where I played it for a few hours in one sitting and then kinda got bored with it and never played it again. I really did like the look though. I'd prolly have to give it the same 6/10

 Binding of isaac is a solid 10/10 for me. I've got 70 hours into that game and I still want to play it.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> jamestown is pretty good from what i played 10/10 as far as shumps go


 
   
   
  Jamestown is an interesting game where gameplay is without a question solid, but the lack of in-game powerups, more weapons and an upgrade system made it tumble down my given rating, putting it at a 7. With those things added, it would easily go beyond 9.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I honestly can't consider any schmup not made by Cave a 10/10. 
   
  Jamestown is pretty good though.
   
  Quote: 





roller said:


> Jamestown is an interesting game where gameplay is without a question solid, but the lack of in-game powerups, more weapons and an upgrade system made it tumble down my given rating, putting it at a 7. With those things added, it would easily go beyond 9.


----------



## Roller

I come from shmups like R-Type, Raptor and Tyrian, and that raised my expectations quite a bit. I also enjoyed Jets n Guns quite a bit. It should be noted that those are action shmups not so much bullet hell shmups like Touhou, although they can be fun at times.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Jets n Guns has a fantastic soundtrack.
   
  Quote: 





roller said:


> I come from shmups like R-Type, Raptor and Tyrian, and that raised my expectations quite a bit. I also enjoyed Jets n Guns quite a bit. It should be noted that those are action shmups not so much bullet hell shmups like Touhou, although they can be fun at times.


----------



## chrislangley4253

I haven't played too many of them. shouldn't have acted like i have.

 I've been playing psychonauts, it's pretty darn good.


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> I haven't played too many of them. shouldn't have acted like i have.
> 
> I've been playing psychonauts, it's pretty darn good.


 
   
   
  Not at all. The fact is that Jamestown is quite polished and shmup fans do like it quite a bit. I just have those particular requirements to fully enjoy shmups 
   
  Psychonauts is a game apart, belonging to the same group of games where Beyond Good & Evil and Outcast are.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> just installed shogun 2 total war
> havent really played yet but my eyes are already bleeding
> none of the mods i tried increased the font size


 
   
  Try a lower resolution? I do agree they do demand good vision at 1920x1200 on a 24" though I appreciate at least the encyklopedia is big size. Darth mod for Empire did have a bigger font size option I haven´t checked for that in Shogun 2.
   
  I have now played the napoleon campaigns and then GB as coalition on NTW. It took a while to really appreciate it over ETW. I must admit I enjoy the less micro in ETW and even more in NTW over the old TW titles.  Diplomacy is improved a lot. GC still take over 100h if you want to fight most battles yourself which you do. As for the combat the insectoid speed is a bit silly but you get used to it
   
  Started with Shogun 2 and boy this is a real challenge! Shimazu is supposed to be one of the easier factions but on hard some 6h in I haven´t really gotten anywhere and my faith is not really in my own hands. If some shogunate declare war on me I am pretty toast I believe. Thus I believe it will be more rewarding then ETW, NTW where you got an immortal powerhouse in no time and could start steamrolling pretty much from the start.
   
  As for combat this melee type do favour the AI a bit more. From what I seen they behave much better. Maybe I will grow to like it but from the battles so far I miss the scale, scope and tactics of NTW/ETW. New setting and all the foul play of all these small shogunates seems promising.


----------



## our martin

Back on battlefield3 again!


----------



## FCO2013

Mass Effect 3 - 9.5/10
   
  So good! I'm not finished with it yet though.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Try a lower resolution? I do agree they do demand good vision at 1920x1200 on a 24" though I appreciate at least the encyklopedia is big size. Darth mod for Empire did have a bigger font size option I haven´t checked for that in Shogun 2.
> 
> I have now played the napoleon campaigns and then GB as coalition on NTW. It took a while to really appreciate it over ETW. I must admit I enjoy the less micro in ETW and even more in NTW over the old TW titles.  Diplomacy is improved a lot. GC still take over 100h if you want to fight most battles yourself which you do. As for the combat the insectoid speed is a bit silly but you get used to it
> 
> ...


 
  im going from rome total war to shogun 2
  im doing the tutorial but its not really that good so far
  the horse units are sluggish, and it takes forever to accomplish things in battle (eg. capturing buildings)
  i prefer the 20 unit berserker army and sitting back to watch them


----------



## oqvist

I feel everythign goes faster here then in Rome. These fighting over buildings could take a while in ETW/NTW. I don´t even remember Rome had that? There is not much point for non range units to camp in buildings or do you mean castle walls? Sieges are a bit more stellar in the previous Total war titles. But maybe I will encounter some real fortresses further on in Shogun 2. The forts I encountered now is all wooden and is put on fire instantly like they use napalm or something.
   
   I can have 100 guys left in a 160 guy unit and then the bastards route. Worse then militia more like armed citizenry without general aid. Gonna need to spend some time in the tech tree It goes both ways but everything seem to set up so the battles should go as quick as possible. I was storming a castle in a tough battle. When my general was killed all my unit´s pretty much instantly vanished lol and I had advantage in numbers.
  When hunting down routed troops in the end I sometimes forget to put on fast forward because they move as such blistering pace anyway...
   
  I hope it get better but now in the beginning there is just no unit variations. From what I read it´s supposed to be more challenging then the previous melee total war titles though. And I do feel it does behave a bit better then general. Though often it´s way to aggressive with it´s generals but other then that harder to exploit then usual.


----------



## MetaLicca

Chrono Trigger 9.5/10


----------



## WhiteCrow

Borderlands 2:?/10 So far I'm digging it but I feel it's taking too much inspiration from this gen's shooters. It's super stylized but slightly more generic than BL1.


----------



## TehJam

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Borderlands 2:?/10 So far I'm digging it but I feel it's taking too much inspiration from this gen's shooters. It's super stylized but slightly more generic than BL1.


 
   
  That' odd, I guess I'll see if I get it. Not sure if I will though, as I haven't played xbox in 6 months or so and I don't want to update my live card.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





tehjam said:


> That' odd, I guess I'll see if I get it. Not sure if I will though, as I haven't played xbox in 6 months or so and I don't want to update my live card.


 

 Borderlands 1 was like....road warrior meets a Western, BL2 so far is like road...kind of warrior meets....a shooter? It just feels like a different planet than Pandora and it's design is slightly more generic than BL1, that being said some of the guns look awesome!.


----------



## Riku540

You guys are crazy. Borderlands 2 is flipping amazing and every bit improved over the first.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> You guys are crazy. Borderlands 2 is flipping amazing and every bit improved over the first.


 

 Okay, after burning through hours of it I really like it, but I still feel it's more of a generic tone than the first. Also the story in the second one while isn't bad by any means it just kind of cookie cutter in it's characters. The dialog is still hilarious.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> the story in the second one while isn't bad by any means it just kind of cookie cutter in it's characters. The dialog is still hilarious.


 
   
  In all fairness, Borderlands is supposed to be cheesy and over the top in every sense, so the characters are most definitely going to go all the way with this.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> In all fairness, Borderlands is supposed to be cheesy and over the top in every sense, so the characters are most definitely going to go all the way with this.


 

 but that's what I'm saying, they aren't over the top and cheesy they are space Marines!!!! ClapTrap is funny and I think the just random people walking around in town have more personality than any of the quest NPC's. Though everytime I fight a midget I laugh.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> but that's what I'm saying, they aren't over the top and cheesy they are space Marines!!!! ClapTrap is funny and I think the just random people walking around in town have more personality than any of the quest NPC's. Though everytime I fight a midget I laugh.


 

 I disagree. The characters feel much more developed than the first. We didn't really know much about them the first time around, and this time their personalities, history, and relationships are actually explored.


----------



## chrislangley4253

unsubbing from this spoiler fest.
   
  I don't like ratings/reviews anyhow.

 Happy gaming everyone


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





chrislangley4253 said:


> unsubbing from this spoiler fest.
> 
> I don't like ratings/reviews anyhow.
> 
> Happy gaming everyone


 

 While I realize you likely won't see this since you unsubbed, commenting on weather we think characters are funny and if we enjoyed the story or not is in no way spoilers.


----------



## oqvist

It would be a plus if it was actually possible to spoiler Borderlands 2. It was entirely possible in the original. Worst story ever. It managed to upset despite being in a fps 
   
  Borderlands was fun though despite lack of any depth whatsoever. Seems to be a problem with the genre though. Rage was almost as bad as Borderlands in that regard but at least it tried for a good while.


----------



## Riku540

Borderlands was more about the loot and gameplay.
   
  Borderlands 2 is still borderlands, with a much better story and everything improved and refined. I'm still only about 2/3 through the campaign on my first playthrough though.
   
  So while I still haven't completed Borderlands 2's main story... I'm just going to call it and rate it early because I already know how much I like it:_* 87 Bazillion/10*_
   
  Anyway, I made a Borderlands 2 thread so we don't have to hijack the game ratings thread.


----------



## WhiteCrow

oh man, after finding the character voiced by Ashley Burch, sister of one of the writers and co-star of HAWP. My side are moving on there own. 9/10 BL2, I have warmed up to it, its simply a different game than the first and though I feel its taken a turn for the more generic it's still an impeccable game.


----------



## phanboy_iv

Dark Souls on PC. Not played it due to not owning a PS3/X360, but it was one of the few that made me want one.
   
   
  Dear lord it's better than I hoped. 40 hours in.


----------



## MorbidToaster

40 hours? You haven't even_ started._  Seriously amazing game.
   
  Quote: 





phanboy_iv said:


> Dark Souls on PC. Not played it due to not owning a PS3/X360, but it was one of the few that made me want one.
> 
> 
> Dear lord it's better than I hoped. 40 hours in.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> 40 hours? You haven't even_ started._  Seriously amazing game.


 

 total of 272 hours on all three of my chars on the PS3, day one buy. Still love every minute of it.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Fable 2 - 9.75/10*
   
  Could care less about the story but this is probably the most fun i've had in a video game in awhile. I finished it back in 2008 and now just started over in 2012. Felt like a new game.
  Too bad that once it's over there's not a ton of stuff to do. It's also stupid easy to get rich, but takes awhile. I didn't cheat.
   
  Love all the guns you can get and the ability that lets you do headshots etc. I've found that when you max your speed, Hammers are pretty good. So far I have 43/50 Gargoyles.
   
  Think it'll be impossible for me to get the "Red Dragon" because aiming with a controller is a bit annoying.
   
  Fallout 3 is the better game, but this is a little more fun at times.
   
  This, Uncharted 3 and Fallout 3 are my favorite games of the last 10 years. Oh and Half Life 2. I don't play a ton of games.
   
  I also quite liked Bioshock 2, but not the original.
   
  BTW I'm currently in the middle of Super Metroid also. I still have my first SNES! Fable 3 is also terrible FYI. I should play part 1.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> *Super Metroid - 11/10*
> 
> BTW I'm currently in the middle of Super Metroid also. I still have my first SNES!


 
  Totally man awesome game! I'm currently playing through the Prime Series On the wii, 9/10 for them


----------



## Kirosia

Borderlands 2 7.5/10
   
  Finished the first playthrough as Salvador. The game is mostly fun, addictive, but the difficulty ramps up too much when entering new areas. Recently acquired weapons will often become near obsolete damage-wise, forcing you to farm for better bandit killers (and by lord enemies are cheap as marmite, with perfect grenade throws, suicide bombers en masse, and my characters' guns apparently "malfunctioning* right when I'm about to kill an enemy during fight for your life). Side missions and bosses tend to drop crappy loot, aside from the decent unique/orange (if you're really luck, I received only one orange rarity item and it was from the final boss... and was a grenade mod that did less than 1/10th the damage of my current ones). Speaking of the final boss... *spoilers* he was was easier than the vagina tentacle from Borderlands 1. I took no damage at all, and that was without reading up on the fight whatsoever. Also you can't trust the color/sell value of an item- greens closer to your level will usually be more powerful, and I've had identical weapons that sold for drastically different amounts.
   
  Resident Evil 6 5/10
   
  I'm only an hour or so in, but the game is more a combination of Operation Raccoon City (bullet sponze zombies, wonky hit detention) and Dragon's Lair. Which is terrible. Also I've died THREE TIMES by being hit by magically appearing vehicles.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Borderlands 2 7.5/10
> 
> Finished the first playthrough as Salvador. The game is mostly fun, addictive, but the difficulty ramps up too much when entering new areas. Recently acquired weapons will often become near obsolete damage-wise, forcing you to farm for better bandit killers (and by lord enemies are cheap as marmite, with perfect grenade throws, suicide bombers en masse, and my characters' guns apparently "malfunctioning* right when I'm about to kill an enemy during fight for your life). Side missions and bosses tend to drop crappy loot, aside from the decent unique/orange (if you're really luck, I received only one orange rarity item and it was from the final boss... and was a grenade mod that did less than 1/10th the damage of my current ones). Speaking of the final boss... *spoilers* he was was easier than the vagina tentacle from Borderlands 1. I took no damage at all, and that was without reading up on the fight whatsoever. Also you can't trust the color/sell value of an item- greens closer to your level will usually be more powerful, and I've had identical weapons that sold for drastically different amounts.
> 
> ...


 

 "great" use of spoilers BTW.


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



but not really


----------



## Loquah

Loving Borderlands 2 (playing as Commando) so far, but has anyone noticed funky sound positioning in 2 channel sound (ie headphones). 5.1 seems fine, but I keep hearing people in front when they're behind (or vice versa) when using my HD650s. Didn't experience this with Mass Effect (both games on PS3 w optical to Audio-gd NFB-5.2)


----------



## Kirosia

As I've put more hours into Resident Evil 6, I would not recommend purchasing it. The game like a slightly more forgiving Operation Raccoon City, and doesn't have the visceral gunplay of RE4/5, nor the sense of dread in RE remake. And Code Veronica had better story pacing, the amount of time spent "helping" faceless soon-to-be-zombie-fodder NPCs in RE6 is mind-numbing.


----------



## rannox

Current games:
   
*Dota2: *Been playing for roughly 5 months. It's and extremely mechanics deep game, with many parts that will completely whip your ass if you mess up on them. It takes a long time to get good (I'm not even 'good'). I mainly love the competitive aspect of the game. It's much better than LoL in my personal opinion because of the depth and diversity it has. I can't really seem to enjoy a game unless it feels competitive to me. 
*Score: 8.5/10 *- I would score it higher, but the fact of how large the scope of learning the game is, and how unforgiving it is to new players. 
   
   
*Counter Strike: Global Offensive: *Another Valve game, also competitive based. It's still Counter-Strike, with a few new bells and whistles. It has taken a few things from CoD, like deathmatch-style game modes, and being able to just find a match and go (which I hate). I've never been a fan because it always promotes less modding, and you are never on a great connection like a dedicated server. However, it is still a dedicated server based game, with tons of mods, and the maps seem to be backwards compatible, as some of the old maps have been ported over almost the day the game was released from beta. There are a few tweaks that still need to be made, but none that you would notice as a casual gamer. Overall it is still the same old Counter-Strike we know and love, with a few new shiny upgrades.
*Score: 8/10   *


----------



## Boss429

Quote: 





phanboy_iv said:


> Dark Souls on PC. Not played it due to not owning a PS3/X360, but it was one of the few that made me want one.
> 
> 
> Dear lord it's better than I hoped. 40 hours in.


 
   
  Are you playing with a keyboard and mouse? 
  Just curious as I noticed it says controller highly recommended. I dont own a controller and dont really want to buy one for one game. I would really like to play this though if its doable with a keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





boss429 said:


> Are you playing with a keyboard and mouse?
> Just curious as I noticed it says controller highly recommended. I dont own a controller and dont really want to buy one for one game. I would really like to play this though if its doable with a keyboard and mouse.


 
  You can get a controller realively cheap, I'm using an older Logitech and it works just fine with most games!


----------



## Boss429

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> You can get a controller realively cheap, I'm using an older Logitech and it works just fine with most games!


 
   
   
  Thanks, I might have to look into one  of those as I really want to play this and see what its all about.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Haven't tried the mouse and keyboard but if they strongly recommend it you really need _every advantage you can get. _
   
  Quote: 





boss429 said:


> Thanks, I might have to look into one  of those as I really want to play this and see what its all about.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





loquah said:


> Loving Borderlands 2 (playing as Commando) so far, but has anyone noticed funky sound positioning in 2 channel sound (ie headphones). 5.1 seems fine, but I keep hearing people in front when they're behind (or vice versa) when using my HD650s. Didn't experience this with Mass Effect (both games on PS3 w optical to Audio-gd NFB-5.2)


 
   
  I noticed this as well, gets kind of annoying.
   
  On the subject of Borderlands 2: I think I'd probably give it a 7/10.
   
  I find myself incredibly frustrated by the lack of cover. I keep having to backtrack through levels just to recharge my shield because good cover is so scarce. There are plenty of crates and stuff to duck behind, but you can still get hit as if you were standing in the open. That, combined with the fact that enemies can duck entirely behind cover gets even more frustrating.
   
  It also seems like guns are weaker. And shotguns, even with high accuracy ratings, can't hit the broad side of a barn. And there's too few guns with good sights. And enemies use too many grenades. And there are too many suicide bombers.
   
  Man, just typing this out I get frustrated. It's not all bad, of course. Many of the guns are still fun to use, and there is a great deal of exploring to be had in all the environments. I really like the "Badass Rank" system, too. And the fact that the turret can shoot enemies behind it is really, really nice.


----------



## lezzmeister

My picks:
   
Left 4 Dead 1. 9/10 Most amazing game ever, and you can still find me online weekly. Played it from the moment it was released, 3000 hours total and counting. Drawback is online you will only find players that know whats what, no noobs, so very inaccessible to anyone new to the online modes. If you dont own it, dont buy it, you will just get kicked in mulitplayer.
Left 4 Dead 2. 11/10 Everything that made the first one good, then add some more. Plenty of noobs to make miserable in versusmode. Steam says I have 1200 hours so far. I play a round every day.
Evochron Mercenary. 8/10, be whatever the hell you want to be, pirate, slaver, trader, warlord, merc, just easier controls than X series of games, also more limited when it comes to building your empire.
X3 Terran Conflict & X3 Reunion. 7/10. TC has an overhauled interface that was supposed to make it easier to new people. That failed. Hard. IF you get past the hard as hell controls you are left with your very own playground where you can do... well anything you fancy really. Points off for the most user unfriendly UI right after Eve Online, the graphics that are starting to look dated(sprites for explosions instead of particles for example) and the lack of online play.
Silent Hunter 4. 8/0. Sneaking up on some kraut or Nip warships, smashing them with the iron fury of US manufactured torpedoes after carefully calculating a firing solution, doing as much damage as you can then avoiding the destroyers hunting you with a crashdive and some hard manouvering. Sweaty palms guaranteed. If you are a casual you can leave all the work to the computer but that is no fun.
  Which brings us to Arma 2. Solid 8/10, well usually. If you don't get the whiny 14 year olds that crash all the jets and leave you without airsupport, or the 2 year olds that whine about how the controls are stiffer than COD, and then I'm leaving out the idiots that think it's a great idea to stand still in urban area's in a tank while ****'s flying. You'll usually only find these on Domi(Domination gamemode for public play). There's boats, Chinooks, attack helicopters, tanks, Ac-130's, artillery, Scuds, laserdesignators for pinpoint bombing runs, etc. Did I mention you can play it for free? To be honest, animations and movement require work, vehicle physics need updating, and other stuff, but the soon to be released Arma 3 has all of that and subs, underwater combat and demolitions, better graphics and some other goodies. Serverwise it's not all that great, you need hellapowerful hardware to run any decent amount of players(no proper multicore support on the dedicated server). Play Arma 2 free if you are curious but do not buy it even if you like it. Buy Arma 3 instead.
  I also saw some people being pleased with Halflife 2, well they released Black Mesa mod, HL1 with HL2 visuals. And it is free too. All you need is a Steam game, but the Steam SDK 2007 will suffice. So just make a Steam account, go to tools, select SDK 2007, install it for free, fetch Black Mesa here, and enjoy HL1 in an all new jacket, no paying, completely legit. The catch? It was supposed to be finished february 2012 if I remember correctly, so it is safe to say they are a bit behind schedule. But they released what they had so far, only last few levels are missing.
Payday: The Heist. 8/10. Great fun online. I still play 2-3 heists a week. Robbing banks, street shootouts, stealing gold from an armoured van, a big diamond heist. It's fun. Some players are complete ******* and screw you over bad at times, which can be immensely frustrating, but is not a fault with the game per se. The bad: I find the animations lacking and needing a little more polish, it can be too hard at times, and they borrowed from COD a bit(too mcuh?) and it shows(special cops like dozers and shields), but nothing that would make me ever stop playing this little gem.
   
  These are the games I play at least once a month. I do play others like Syndicate, Portal, Stalker, Metro 2033, but once you played them it's pretty much done. I tend to not play offline games a lot. Get's repetitive fast, and the AI can be learned and accounted for. Human opponents are unpredictable and can surprise you, much more fun.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> I noticed this as well, gets kind of annoying.
> 
> On the subject of Borderlands 2: I think I'd probably give it a 7/10.
> 
> ...


 
  Have you played the original. You have enemy scaling for each mission so if you are at say level 12 and start a level 14 mission it will be insanely tough and totally unfair. If you instead start a level 14 mission as a level 16 guy you will find you kill most enemies with a single shot lol. You get more experience points and better loot by doing the tougher missions but if you die often it can be really counterproductive for your treasury. Personally so far it feels generally okay to do the same levels as I am at medium. Since it´s optimized for coop you do get to do a lot of shooting even at such low difficulty level lol.
   
  Shotguns do hit as long as they have decent accuracy ratings. Don´t look blindly at the damage and fire rate and cartridge size. Accuracy means a lot also for shotguns. p


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Parasite Eve. The classic PSOne game. 8/10.

Hasn't aged well, its a bit slow paced, the menu system sucks, looks ugly, but its still fun. Can't complain for $5.99 classic to play on the Vita.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Have you played the original. You have enemy scaling for each mission so if you are at say level 12 and start a level 14 mission it will be insanely tough and totally unfair. If you instead start a level 14 mission as a level 16 guy you will find you kill most enemies with a single shot lol. You get more experience points and better loot by doing the tougher missions but if you die often it can be really counterproductive for your treasury. Personally so far it feels generally okay to do the same levels as I am at medium. Since it´s optimized for coop you do get to do a lot of shooting even at such low difficulty level lol.
> 
> Shotguns do hit as long as they have decent accuracy ratings. Don´t look blindly at the damage and fire rate and cartridge size. Accuracy means a lot also for shotguns. p


 

 I have and I agree with Kukuk. In fact before the release of BL2 I powered through Bl1 one last time.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Have you played the original. You have enemy scaling for each mission so if you are at say level 12 and start a level 14 mission it will be insanely tough and totally unfair. If you instead start a level 14 mission as a level 16 guy you will find you kill most enemies with a single shot lol. You get more experience points and better loot by doing the tougher missions but if you die often it can be really counterproductive for your treasury. Personally so far it feels generally okay to do the same levels as I am at medium. Since it´s optimized for coop you do get to do a lot of shooting even at such low difficulty level lol.
> 
> Shotguns do hit as long as they have decent accuracy ratings. Don´t look blindly at the damage and fire rate and cartridge size. Accuracy means a lot also for shotguns. p


 
   
  Yeah, I played the hell out of the first Borderlands.
   
  I know about accuracy ratings on shotguns though. I only ever use ones that are rated at, at the very least, 65.
   
  Though it also occurred to me that the new "soldier" doesn't have shotgun skills, and since the weapon proficiency system is gone accuracy in general is lowered even more.


----------



## lezzmeister

Screw accuracy ratings on shotguns. As long as 40%+ you're good. Raw damage output is what is paramount there. You'll never be sniping with shotguns anyway. Besides, when you have baddies up close and running for you you jump and weave so I could never get good shots in those situations anyway, so not having to aim dead on then is a plus as far as I'm concerned. Just blast away left and right.


----------



## oqvist

You will have to find one that suit your playstyle. I have one 10 % and one 50 % accuracy shotgun. 10% more potential max damage but in real use I feel they are about equal. fire rate and reload really doesn´t matter. With my perks and tokens and commander mods even my sniper rifles are gatlin guns as soon as you get the first kill 
   
  Shotguns is very powerful particularly against bosses. Whenever I am tired of a long firefight I go with shotgun. As long as you move around you are quite safe.
  What I have trouble with is finding assault rifles I like. They seem nerfed even compared to SMGs for some reasons compared to pistols, shotguns, sniper rifles and playing as Commando they should be the best


----------



## WhiteCrow

Yeah, after Burning through 40k Fighting wave after wave of enemy's with no cover than another 100k or so fighting a boss I think I need to take a break from Borderlands 2. This game go's out of it's way to eliminate cover.


----------



## oqvist

Which is great. To many games favour campers way to much. I am one myself so I enjoy someone that kicks me in my ass for trying to abuse the AI 
  I wonder how it would be without the turret though. I will have to play as an assassin or something later on. Turret has saved me sooo many times.


----------



## Vuroth

League Of Legends  8/10 - I mostly play bots, because I mostly play 3 or 4 times a week.  Fun, mindless.  I avoid PvP because I hate playing with people who talk in-game, mostly to whine/flame/whatever.  Hell is other people.  Interestingly, players in bot games are way ruder at low levels than at 30.
 Crusader Kings 2 8.5/10 - Probably the game of the year, when all is said and done. Granted, I love Paradox games in general, but this one is just so easy to play, so realistic, and no game has ever given the kind of hilarious story lines this one spits out.  person half-sister trying to assassinate my heir?  Yup.  My wife/husband plotting to kill me?  Yup.  Trying to kill off my idiot child so that the smarter one can inherit?  Sure.  The only reason I didn't rate it higher is that I sometimes have trouble getting into it, but I suspect that's more a function of my free time at the moment than the game.
 Oblivion 9/10 - still trying to finish this, slowly.  A great game, but at times the levelling system drives me mad.
 Skyrim 9/10 - on playthrough number 2.  The simplicity of magic compared with Oblivion sometimes drives me mad.
 Card Monsters 5.5/10 - feels like I'm playing pokemon sometimes, but nothing wrong with that.  for when I need 5-10 minutes of flash game mindlessness.
 Word Feud 7.5/10 - random boards are so much fun.  Not fair, but fun.
 D3 7.5/10 - Polished, but completely fails to grip me.  In D2, when I had 8 characters on the go there were still builds I wanted to try.  Infinite free respecs hurt this game incredibly badly, and the AH doesn't help either.  None of this makes the game BAD, per se, but it's not great, and at worst is only modestly fun.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Which is great. To many games favour campers way to much. I am one myself so I enjoy someone that kicks me in my ass for trying to abuse the AI
> I wonder how it would be without the turret though. I will have to play as an assassin or something later on. Turret has saved me sooo many times.


 

 It's not camping, it's just cover. Taking cover is an essential part to games that use guns. You get hit and need to recover for a bit, take cover, you need to reload, take cover. Not stand around in the vast empty world and hoards of enemy's spawn and take sections larger than Paris Hilton's ego out of your health.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Enjoying Resident Evil 6 so far. It's the first RE game I've been interested in since I played and beat Code Veronica on the Dreamcast many years ago. I tried RE5 and that control scheme was just...no. As for Resident Evil 4, I think I might have to try it at some point.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

I just recently started playing Xenogears, it was one of the PS1 games i never got around to playing. So I finally got around to opening my copy up the other day. Definitely enjoying it so far


----------



## Dyaems

i hope youll enjoy the "lengthy" disc 2 hehehe (not a spoiler hehe)
   
  definitely one of the best games in my book though


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Disc 2...


----------



## MorbidToaster

This.
   
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Disc 2...


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Enjoying Resident Evil 6 so far. It's the first RE game I've been interested in since I played and beat Code Veronica on the Dreamcast many years ago. I tried RE5 and that control scheme was just...no. As for Resident Evil 4, I think I might have to try it at some point.


 
  Do so. I expect you have a real  hard time enjoying RE6 after that


----------



## RoMee

Rented RE6 from Redbox yesterday,  and man am I  glad I pre-order Dishonored instead.
  Imagine buying a Sennheiser that sounded like Beats.
  Half the game is nothing more than quick time button smashing and analog wiggling and cut scenes.
  I think it's time to stop calling RE a survival horror and call it what it is.... a third person shooter.
   
  Lollipop Chainsaw was more scary.
   
  I rate it 5/10


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

oqvist said:


> Do so. I expect you have a real  hard time enjoying RE6 after that




Why? RE6 is still a good game. 7 good. I'm fine renting a 7. It's enjoyable, though pretty standard combat mechanics. However, LOTS of set pieces, which always keeps me entertained. Does it feel like a Resident Evil? Probably not, but since I don't have any real nostalgia to compare it to, I'm playing this game without any bias whatsoever.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Why? RE6 is still a good game. 7 good. I'm fine renting a 7. It's enjoyable, though pretty standard combat mechanics. However, LOTS of set pieces, which always keeps me entertained. Does it feel like a Resident Evil? Probably not, but since I don't have any real nostalgia to compare it to, I'm playing this game without any bias whatsoever.


 
  I don´t have nostalgia either. I just enjoy good games. Would you rather rent a 7 rather then a 10? RE 4 is still action but manage to maintain more of the survival horror side


----------



## SoupRKnowva

You guys arent inspiring alot of confidence in my decision to play Xenogears lol


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Xenogears is a near masterpiece. Disc 2 is just disappointing because its completely linear until near the end. They funnel you through almost all events on Disc 2 which is way restrictive compared to disc 1. The way they force you through the story on disc 2 was disappointing.

Overall though, the game is a classic. One of the greatest games of all time.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Completely agree. Redownloading my long lost OC Remix album for it right now.
   
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Xenogears is a near masterpiece. Disc 2 is just disappointing because its completely linear until near the end. They funnel you through almost all events on Disc 2 which is way restrictive compared to disc 1. The way they force you through the story on disc 2 was disappointing.
> Overall though, the game is a classic. One of the greatest games of all time.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I love that album.


----------



## KCxSmacker

Playing Dishonored right now.
   
  I love the game. Amazing mix of stealth and action. NPCs in the world could use a bit more filler chat, but other then that the game is amazing


----------



## oqvist

Running dishonored as well. Doing the stealth approach.
  Great fun though I would have liked it to have more potential as an action title. Vampire Bloodlines was amazing in this regard.
  I just find it annoying when things go to hell and you get all these guards charging 
   
  I do have some stability issues with it though. It like to crash when loading a new area. When I start it I get msi Exec installing every time.


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

Me three... Not really enjoying it though I have to say. Maybe it's cause i'd rather be playing Demon's Souls?


----------



## Fortunex

Playing the new XCom. Having a lot of fun.
   
  Only complaint are the dang mini-cutscenes every time you find an enemy.


----------



## kookoo

Quote: 





fortunex said:


> Playing the new XCom. Having a lot of fun.
> 
> Only complaint are the dang mini-cutscenes every time you find an enemy.


 

 So jealous, my video card kicked the bucket so I m using my back up.
  I'm playing magic the gathering 2013, the game kicks my arse but it's compelling enough to keep trying
  7/10


----------



## harryyeo

Quote: 





fortunex said:


> Playing the new XCom. Having a lot of fun.
> 
> Only complaint are the dang mini-cutscenes every time you find an enemy.


 

  
  New XCOM is good fun.
  Although it's not what I wanted, but it's still good fun.


----------



## oqvist

Just two chapters left now of my low chaos playthrough of dishonored. I can already say it´s to short!
   
  Really should play through it a couple of times before I attempt to rate it but it´s certainly in the 9/10 area at least. I would want a way to know what I miss though without having to go wiki. Someone recommended switching off mission marker and that really made a whole lot. Sure I am not in a hurry to the objective but you find secondary objectives and side missions just about everywhere while you are trying to figure out where to go. Initially I wondered why there is no proper map but got it now.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Mario 3D Land and Final Fantasy Theathrhythm.

Just started on both, but both are great so far.


----------



## NamelessPFG

FTL: Faster than Light - 9/10.
   
  Oh god, this game is addicting. Tough, but addicting. Really captures that tension of managing a lone starship against overwhelming odds.
   
  I have so many other games I could be playing right now (like Code of Princess), but I just can't pry myself away from FTL!


----------



## Raksasa

Having heaps of fun with Borderlands 2 - have got 108 hours up on it - first playthrough, not yet finished !!!
  Hardly any bugs - minor glitches like the rare enemy frozen mid air.
   
  Running it flat out on an i5 3570k / Asrock Extreme6 / Gigabyte GTX670 OC / 8 GB ram.
   
  Similar but oh so much better than B1. Great mechanics, very smooth gameplay.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Raksy.


----------



## KCxSmacker

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Running dishonored as well. Doing the stealth approach.
> Great fun though I would have liked it to have more potential as an action title. Vampire Bloodlines was amazing in this regard.
> I just find it annoying when things go to hell and you get all these guards charging
> 
> I do have some stability issues with it though. It like to crash when loading a new area. When I start it I get msi Exec installing every time.


 
  Yea I stealth, but everything tends to go to hell. When that happens I just magic away out of site and then start stealthing again. Not sure about the stability, but my rig is a bit overkill. Maybe an overclocking stability problem?


----------



## Atwa

I am playing Jet Set Radio, nostalgia is strong with this one.. soundtrack is outstanding still.


----------



## oqvist

Don´t believe so but I guess it may be resolved to some installation issue linked with that msiexec thing. This title is not taxing for the system whatsoever. I hit F9 when things go to hell so I don´t have to deal with alerted guards as much and get a bit better stat at the end of the level since I am aiming at low chaos I would imagine it would not be good to alert to many guards and it´s also more fun when you manage to sneak a section proper. Sometimes I do use time bend to slip away though if it´s only one guard or something


----------



## KCxSmacker

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Don´t believe so but I guess it may be resolved to some installation issue linked with that msiexec thing. This title is not taxing for the system whatsoever. I hit F9 when things go to hell so I don´t have to deal with alerted guards as much and get a bit better stat at the end of the level since I am aiming at low chaos I would imagine it would not be good to alert to many guards and it´s also more fun when you manage to sneak a section proper. Sometimes I do use time bend to slip away though if it´s only one guard or something


 
  Yea I love the feeling of completely finishing a zone in stealth, although with an upgraded crossbow its fun to shoot 2 sleep darts a second and knock a whole room out ^_^


----------



## MorbidToaster

2 of my favorite games ever. Amazing art, amazing soundtracks, solid gameplay.
   
  Quote: 





atwa said:


> I am playing Jet Set Radio, nostalgia is strong with this one.. soundtrack is outstanding still.


----------



## Mad Max

Loads of fun with Trine.


----------



## oqvist

WRC 3.
   
  this is really a surprise hit for me after WRC 2. I ran the Xbox 360 demo first. The gamepad controls are as good as any I used. It´s really perfectly playable while still being relatively realistic.
  On the PC you get a total other high res experience on the visual side. It also feels like the audio is better though not sure about that. They may have improved on that over the demo on the console versions as well.
  Steering wheels control is a bit odd locked at 180 degrees but it certainly work fine there as well.
   
  So sad I know 9/10 will get some need for speed title or Forza Horizon instead. Forza horizon demo really didn´t impress at all. Forget all about the talk about Forza physics it´s a pure arcade title. I think you can have quite fun with it though but I couldn´t deal with the baby sitter voice overs telling me exactly what to do next. This gaming trend with forced tutorials need to end right here right now!


----------



## TehJam

Dishonored - 9/10
   
  This game snuck up on me, as I only saw one trailer before release. Game is fantastic so far, the stealth options are great and the gameplay is just superb. As of right now, it's incredibly fun to head into something expecting complete stealth, messing it up, and then proceeding to whip out my pistol. At the end, all of my enemies have turned into ash 
   
  The only annoying thing is that twice now I've died near the end of a mission having to completely restart, very frustrating because I forget to save.


----------



## Planar_head

Mark of the Ninja: 10/10

Aside from some minor intermittent technical glitches, this game is solid. I can't fault it in the slightest. It even has a shout out to a fellow stealth game.
Killing is great, sneaking is even better.
However, while the gameplay is great, the story is the best part. It seems pretty boring based on the reviews, but the best way to experience this story is to play it yourself.


----------



## BaudlyDamage

Dishonored 9.5/10
   
  When I started playing this game I was pretty under impressed. Felt like someone mixed jak and daxter with the unreal engine, threw in some steampunk and this was the result. Then I  went and played it again. During my second playthrough I went about everything differently and I realized how incredible the specialization system is in dishonored. You can stealth, you can go guns blazing, you can kill people, you can not kill people, etc.

 It got to the point where I was playing "guns blazing" style but I didnt want to kill anyone so what would happen is that I'd bust down the door, run around until I was behind someone, choke them out infront of all their comrades and repeat. 100% gangster.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





tehjam said:


> Dishonored - 9/10
> 
> This game snuck up on me, as I only saw one trailer before release. Game is fantastic so far, the stealth options are great and the gameplay is just superb. As of right now, it's incredibly fun to head into something expecting complete stealth, messing it up, and then proceeding to whip out my pistol. At the end, all of my enemies have turned into ash
> 
> The only annoying thing is that twice now I've died near the end of a mission having to completely restart, very frustrating because I forget to save.


 
  hmm the game should autosave quite frequently so you shouldn´t have to startover completly? I played on hard maybe they disable saves on VH? That would be pretty cool I will for sure do VH on my next playthrough. Since I am going for high chaos it shouldn´t really be harder then my last game on hard. So I guess there is a big chance I will end up at low chaos anyway. I am so bad being mean in games always being the good guy lol


----------



## tdockweiler

*Dishonored - 10/10*
   
  This is up there with Half Life 2 I think. It's better than Bioshock 1/2, but can't really be compared to Fallout 3 (which is my #1 favorite).
  This one isn't really a shoot-em up due to limited ammo and weapons.
   
  One thing I realized is that I'm terrible at this game or close. Maybe it's bad special ability selection or lack of weapon upgrades. On one level I died maybe a dozen ties due to trying to go too fast.
  The most annoying part for me is being in a tough area without any ammo! This if from a person who beat Bioshock 2 on hard, Fallout 3 on Very Hard. Even Uncharted 2 on Crushing.
  I guess i'm terrible at stealth based games!
   
  The level design and scenery is just amazing. If they could make the game even MORE open it could be even better.


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



The Flooded City area was just a complete wow moment for me. I had to sit there and look at it for a minute.


  The entire game looks like you're playing  in an entirely different world. It reminds me of London or something taken over by the Nazis during a plague. Brings back memory of Half Life 2 also.
   
  BTW I imagine I will be playing this one over and over. Hard to believe you can go through the game without killing anyone!
   
  NOTE: I didn't like this much during the first half hour or so. It took awhile to pull me into it.
   
  EDIT: I wish they had a FPS like game of the Fable series. Seriously. Can you imagine using a Blunderbuss in a FPS! I don't want the game to be dumbed down like with Fable 3.
  Some parts of Dishonored reminded of Fable 2. Must be how I thought the city was kind of like London.
   
  Oh yeah... Dishonored doesn't even feel like a FPS at all IMO. It's much slower and has some stuff that requires you to think a bit to advance. No lame puzzles luckily.
   
  I think Fallout 3, Half Life 2 and Uncharted 2 are the only games in the last 10 years to get a 10 from me. Fable II maybe got a 9.5/10, but it was stupid easy but fun.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Is it really that good? I thought it looked good, but damn guys.


----------



## Softdrink 117

Apologies for wall of text here...
   
  I'm going to buck the trend a little bit and say Dishonored is an 8-ish out of 10. It's a _phenomenal_ concept that is executed _almost_ perfectly, but in my opinion it really, really, _really_ loses impact toward the end. Some of the setpieces in and near the endgame are very clearly designed to increase the dramatic tension, but I personally found the low chaos ending-- which is, theoretically at least, the best one-- to be highly unsatisfying. It didn't really bring closure to the experience in a way that was emotionally cathartic. Without spoiling anything, I feel comfortable saying that the high chaos ending was much more... appropriate, I guess is the right word. 
   
  Basically, it felt like my whole first playthrough built up to a great final moment that just sort of petered out into nothingness. There was closure, yes; just not in the way that I feel would best suit the overall plot and theme of the game, and definitely not in the way that would suit Corvo as I played him.
   
  Overall though, I really enjoyed the experience of playing it, and I'm sure I'll have at least another couple runs through the game. Some of the missions were among the most creative I've played in an FPS, and presented unique and interesting challenges. I always enjoy games that give a nonlethal option, and Dishonored definitely delivers in that regard. The gameplay is rock-solid, and all of the mechanics (with the possible exception of the contextual choke, which sometimes has issues from angled approaches) work really well.
   
  So I guess I'll go with *8.5* out of 10. It's a great game that definitely deserves to be played by as many people as possible, but I feel like it falls a little bit short of its potential in a way that really undermined my overall experience.
  I've also just finished Black Mesa, which I'm going to say was more or less the best FPS I've played in the last year. *10/10* easily. It basically takes every aspect of the original Half-Life that was good and makes it infinitely better while completely getting rid of, or restructuring, the less-positive elements. Pretty much everyone knows the plot of the first Half-Life, so there certainly weren't any developments in that department. However, the massive improvements in pacing, graphics, audio, level design, and even dialog really enhance the experience, and make the existing plot much more immersive.
   
  Gameplay wise, there isn't really anything new to see here. If you've played Half-Life, Half-Life 2, or pretty much any other Source game, you know what you're getting into. The _only_ complaint that I have is that if you aren't familiar with crouch-jumping, and the particular hand gymnastics it can sometimes entail, then you _will not_ be able to beat the game. Period. It's not hard at all to get used to, but there are sections where a small miscontrol can easily result in an otherwise avoidable death.
   
  The new soundtrack is absolutely incredible. Every setpiece track felt like it was designed just for me as I played through the game. Even the ambient pieces are solid, and for the most part non-repetitive. However, what really stands out for me about the soundtrack is that it's very listenable-- not just a select track or two, but the entire OST as a whole feels like a professionally produced album, and has a coherent quality that a lot of soundtracks just can't compete with. Unfortunately it's only available in mp3, although I *believe* that the original files are contained in the game data folders in .wav format.
   
  Overall, as I said, one of the best FPS titles I've played in a very long time. It might not have the gameplay depth or graphical polish to compete with the likes of Deus Ex or Dishonored, but as a concise, cinematic gameplay experience it's very hard to beat.
   
  Plus, being free is nice, too.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

morbidtoaster said:


> Is it really that good? I thought it looked good, but damn guys.




Honeymoon phases and all.

Not my cup of tea, but I'm sure it's good.

I only give 9/10 to instant classics. Those games you'll remember forever that are near or perfect. Actually, never thought a game deserved a 10/10. In my eyes, these people are exaggerating, but who know, maybe it is one of the greatest games of ALL time for them.

Every game is flawed to me, so I highly doubt I think it'd be that good. Just looking at it on youtube, looks like an 8 at the most. But you never know. I don't even like Bioshock, lol.


----------



## oqvist

tdockweiler if you get short on ammunition it appear that you have a bit of an aggressive play style. I stayed in the shadows generally and always had full stocked bullets and arrows because I hardly ever used them. Sleep arrows was the only thing that sometimes got a bit short in supply. The powers are very strong if you are doing the stealth approach but there is not that many that benefit a more aggressive playstile except for whirlwind and time bend.
   
  It´s entirely doable going around without killing anyone but it´s time consuming and take quite a bit of planning.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I wasn't blown away by Bioshock either. Atmosphere doesn't make up for sub par gameplay, IMO. 
   
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Honeymoon phases and all.
> Not my cup of tea, but I'm sure it's good.
> I only give 9/10 to instant classics. Those games you'll remember forever that are near or perfect. Actually, never thought a game deserved a 10/10. In my eyes, these people are exaggerating, but who know, maybe it is one of the greatest games of ALL time for them.
> Every game is flawed to me, so I highly doubt I think it'd be that good. Just looking at it on youtube, looks like an 8 at the most. But you never know. I don't even like Bioshock, lol.


----------



## oqvist

Sub par compared to what? I wouldn´t call it subpar compared to the average fps. There is a LOT of ****ty ones.
   
  Bioshock is not a 10/10 perhaps a weak 9/10. Dishonored may be a bit samish but it´s a game I really feel you have to run through at least twice to rate.
   
   System Shock 2 and thief 2 is 10/10s to me if we stick to games that is somewhat the same genre as these two. Bioshock is the odd one because it´s more of an action title so you can sneak some of course.


----------



## DoubleShot

KillZone 3 (PS3) - 7.5/10   
   
  I never played the first two of the series but picked the game as it came with a brand new controller. I don't feel like writing a wall of text but the only thing I hate about the game is how the AI reacts and the amount of ammo it takes to take one enemy down. Add in the fact that there is nothing to hide behind when being shot by multiple enemies.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Uncharted 3, 8/10 over all loved the hell out of it. I feel they needed to elaborate  on the villains endgame; not just "get the thing, k bye" and who they were....like they just don't tell you anything about them.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Honeymoon phases and all.
> Not my cup of tea, but I'm sure it's good.
> I only give 9/10 to instant classics. Those games you'll remember forever that are near or perfect. Actually, never thought a game deserved a 10/10. In my eyes, these people are exaggerating, but who know, maybe it is one of the greatest games of ALL time for them.
> Every game is flawed to me, so I highly doubt I think it'd be that good. *Just looking at it on youtube, looks like an 8 at the most*. But you never know. I don't even like Bioshock, lol.


 
   
  I think i've only given about 4 10/10s in the last 10 years. I've rarely played anything as good as the old SNES games. Fallout 3 and Uncharted 2 are the rare exceptions. I think i've played both of those for 100+ hours easily. Fallout 3 maybe 300+
  I don't know why people think a 10/10 game needs to be perfect. No game is perfect, but can be close.
   
  As for the bolded part. WHAT THE...?? Did you seriously say that? Who looks at a clip on youtube and says "Hmm...looks like a 7". Do you watch a trailer to a movie and say "That's only a 5!".
  What is your method of reviewing a youtube preview of a game. Do you analyze the gameplay and graphics? Maybe how fun it was to watch the clip? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Guessing what a game or movie would be like based on previews is usually a bad idea i've found.
   
  Strangely enough I disliked Bioshock 1, but loved part 2. After the updated controls and abilities in part 2 it's hard to go back to part 1. 
   
  BTW I normally hate stealth based games. I tend to avoid them. It's a mistake to do that here.
  Quote: 





oqvist said:


> tdockweiler if you get short on ammunition it appear that you have a bit of an aggressive play style. I stayed in the shadows generally and always had full stocked bullets and arrows because I hardly ever used them. Sleep arrows was the only thing that sometimes got a bit short in supply. The powers are very strong if you are doing the stealth approach but there is not that many that benefit a more aggressive playstile except for whirlwind and time bend.
> 
> It´s entirely doable going around without killing anyone but it´s time consuming and take quite a bit of planning.


 
   
  Yeah, that's my problem and I definitely learned how NOT to play the game. I'm much slower now and when I play it again it will be even slower. I also started using sleep darts too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think on some levels I had like 5+ guys coming at me. Probably not supposed to be a common occurrence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  In the later levels it's almost like I HAD to sneak or i'd die much too fast. I imagine the hardest mode would be impossible without sneaking most of the way.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> You guys arent inspiring alot of confidence in my decision to play Xenogears lol


 
   
  i can imagine a remake of xenogears with better graphics and playing disc 2... lol
   
   
  and that FF rhythm game looks good.. characters movement reminds me of a social networking game called "amepigg/ameba" from japan xD


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Relax dude. I said it LOOKS like an 8. That's actually very generous. I felt like saying 7. Games I LOVE get 8s. I'm not someone who lives in the age where anything under 9 isn't worthwhile.

In any case, you don't know my taste.

I hate Fallout
I hate Oblivion
I hate Skyrim
I hate both Bioshocks
I hate Assassin's Creed
I hate Arkham Asylum
I don't care for Borderlands 1 or 2 (have the first, rented the 2nd)

I'm a VERY picky gamer, and lots of these games bore me to tears. These are games I have played.

I looked at quite a few lengthy vids of Dishonoured. I KNOW I wouldn't like it, and I'm sure if I played it, I'd probably give it a lesser score.

As for what I'm currently playing...

Medal of Honor: Warfighter. 6/10.

Played the whole campaign. Mediocre FPS 101. I hated the multiplayer too. Just... nothing fun about it.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I think i've only given about 4 10/10s in the last 10 years. I've rarely played anything as good as the old SNES games. Fallout 3 and Uncharted 2 are the rare exceptions. I think i've played both of those for 100+ hours easily. Fallout 3 maybe 300+
> I don't know why people think a 10/10 game needs to be perfect. No game is perfect, but can be close.
> 
> As for the bolded part. WHAT THE...?? Did you seriously say that? Who looks at a clip on youtube and says "Hmm...looks like a 7". Do you watch a trailer to a movie and say "That's only a 5!".
> ...


 
   
  You have to pick and plan the battles. Taking on 5 on very hard is not that tough if you have ammunition, traps etc. If you have not then you are indeed in trouble. Will see when I got time for a second play through. I started to feel on Batman Arkham City but I don´t know. It´s very well done and all that but the fighting is not that fun and I don´t know if the more open world really suit it.
   
  I also borrowed darksiders and Sleeping dogs from the library. Darksiders is a totally straight God of War clone. Really not embarassed to copy and paste just about everything.  Very well done though. Not as much story it appears. Sleeping dogs I haven´t touch much but it looked surprisingly good on PC. Very nice in 3D though except for subtitles. Fighting here is quite a bit more interesting then in Batman Arkham city but well I suppose you will get tired of it. I love the hongkong setting.


----------



## cassull

Dark Souls 10/10. Love it. Have sunken something like 150+ hours into it, bought the DLC that just came out yesterday and am working to reach the new areas since I already started new game+. I can't think of any other game that has so captured me and made me obsess so hard as DS has. Well, maybe WoW, but I quit that a long long time ago and would not go back to that if someone held a gun to my head. Once I finish NG+, DS will also be my first platinum trophy! Love this game so hard. 

Mark of the Ninja - 8.5/10 Great game, great replay value. Got this on Steam and played it with an Xbox 360 controller, haven't tried out the keyboard controls, but I doubt the keyboard would play as well. Did get just a little repetitive at some parts and the controls can be finnicky, especially some of the contextual ones. But the stealth aspect was excellent and very well done.


----------



## MorbidToaster

It's one of the best games of all time, IMO. 
   
  Quote: 





cassull said:


> Dark Souls 10/10. Love it. Have sunken something like 150+ hours into it, bought the DLC that just came out yesterday and am working to reach the new areas since I already started new game+. I can't think of any other game that has so captured me and made me obsess so hard as DS has. Well, maybe WoW, but I quit that a long long time ago and would not go back to that if someone held a gun to my head. Once I finish NG+, DS will also be my first platinum trophy! Love this game so hard.


----------



## tdockweiler

ohh about Dishonored -
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



That ending..what a slap in the face. I guess I was supposed to play it the designer's way. i.e. not kill anyone. All that time for such a crappy ending.

 Guess there will now be a reason to play it again. I guess I shouldn't have killed all my old "friends".

 Even the boat guy hated my guts at the end! I wanted to punch him!


----------



## oqvist

lol karma come back and bite you. But I don´t think the low chaos ending was that entertaining either. It lack a twist or something


----------



## OJNeg

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Relax dude. I said it LOOKS like an 8. That's actually very generous. I felt like saying 7. Games I LOVE get 8s. I'm not someone who lives in the age where anything under 9 isn't worthwhile.
> In any case, you don't know my taste.
> I hate Fallout
> I hate Oblivion
> ...


 
   
  What kind of games _do_ you like? You've already eliminated all the good ones!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Lol, I like all types of games except hub based games like GTA/Western RPGs where youre in one main location or more and given generic missions. I prefer linear but constantly evolving action that builds up to the end.

The best game this gen, IMHO was Uncharted 2. That game is a masterpiece.


----------



## Blisse

Skyrim 7/10 Too repetitive. Too much similar dungeon crawling. Lots of lore and side lore, but didn't really draw me in enough. Don't really understand the hype. Didn't really enjoy levelling. I'll probably play it again later just so I can max the graphics when I upgrade my computer. Really pretty if you add a lot more mods.

Dishonored 6/10 Couldn't get past 1 hour. Didn't enjoy the gameplay or movement. Similar problems to Portal for me where the movement feels awkward and the graphics feel dated, though I really enjoy how the UI looked like with the grunge. Maybe try again later but meh, I don't feel like I'm missing anything.

Blacklight Retribution 8/10 I want better guns and I wish spawns were faster. It's nice and smooth, but really clunky still. Not sure how I feel about the payment system for guns because my guns aren't that good. Will probably play more in the future.

Starting Borderlands 2. Didn't enjoy Borderlands, so I have no expectations going in.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

blisse said:


> Skyrim 7/10 Too repetitive. Too much similar dungeon crawling. Lots of lore and side lore, but didn't really draw me in enough. Don't really understand the hype. Didn't really enjoy levelling. I'll probably play it again later just so I can max the graphics when I upgrade my computer. Really pretty if you add a lot more mods.
> Dishonored 6/10 Couldn't get past 1 hour. Didn't enjoy the gameplay or movement. Similar problems to Portal for me where the movement feels awkward and the graphics feel dated, though I really enjoy how the UI looked like with the grunge. Maybe try again later but meh, I don't feel like I'm missing anything.
> Blacklight Retribution 8/10 I want better guns and I wish spawns were faster. It's nice and smooth, but really clunky still. Not sure how I feel about the payment system for guns because my guns aren't that good. Will probably play more in the future.
> Starting Borderlands 2. Didn't enjoy Borderlands, so I have no expectations going in.




See? I'm not the only one that doesn't enjoy all critically acclaimed games.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> See? I'm not the only one that doesn't enjoy all critically acclaimed games.


 

 I honestly think I'm the only person I know who plays Fallout/Elder Scrolls/BioShock/Borderlands/Portal/etc. They may have high scores from the critics, but most people I know have never even heard of any of them. Competitive FPS and Madden games run the show. I guess even when it comes to gaming there are still "jock" games and "nerd" games...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Lol, true. The 'nerd' type gamers tend to play those games, and the less than 'nerdy' gamers wouldn't touch them let alone know of them.

I categorize myself in between the two. I was a pretty hardcore gaming nerd but now I'm a little more of the social gamer. My JRPG-geekyness will never die, though.


----------



## Pianist

Serious Sam 3 - 9/10. Great graphics with some of the best lighting effects I've seen in video games and nice looking textures and models. Some of the levels are huge with really large structures and tons of enemies coming at you at once, which, coupled with excellent graphics gives a sense of epicness that few games can provide. On the downside, I found the boss battles too tedious and not fun, and I don't think I would want to replay the whole game again as some of the earlier levels are not as great as the later ones and the gameplay is a bit too repetitive. Overall, this game is truly wonderful though and I much prefer it to single player campaigns in most if not all modern military shooters, which are usually far less challenging, far more simplistic in level design and just don't provide the fun that Serious Sam 3 does IMO.
   
  Alan Wake - 7/10. The gameplay is fun in this game, but I found the story quite silly and I think Alan talks to himself too much. The game is also not very scary at all IMO and while environments look pretty, character animations could use some work. Overall, this is a fun game to play, but not perfect by any means and the story sucks IMO.
   
  Doom 3 BFG Edition - 8/10. The graphics are surprisingly good for such an old game I have to say, especially the lighting effects and really add to the atmosphere and immersion. Sound is fantastic too. The game is quite scary I find. Gameplay is dynamic and fun, and provides good challenge, especially in the later levels. This game truly feels like a classic and I think that its story, level design, sound and the overall execution are truly masterful. There is one serious downside though and that is that the game is too long IMO and things start getting repetitive after a while.
   
  Preliminary impressions on games I am just starting:
   
  Far Cry 2 - Seems like a pretty nice game with really good graphics, decent character animation and OK storyline. It seems like the gameplay might get boring after hours of roaming through the huge game environment.
   
  Dead Space - Damn, it's scary, although third person view does help in making it tolerable. I don't think I would want to play this in first person view. lol Graphics are sold with good lighting and character animations and the storyline seems really nice as well. However, I find that textures could use some work as they are not nearly as detailed as I would've liked and turning on AA in the game menu really blurs the image and makes the game look ugly,
   
  Quake 4 - I had some annoying issues with input lag and low fps with high AA setting in this game, but after tweaking the settings, it works just fine now and the graphics are similar to Doom 3 (very good, even today) and gameplay seems fun. I like character animations too, which look nicer than those in Doom 3.
   
  Max Payne 3 - Wow. This game looks and starts out very impressively. Graphics are truly top notch, story seems great and gameplay is lots of fun. Love it so far.
   
  Edit: Oh yes, forgot to mention - I play on the PC guys, so these are all PC versions.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Lol, true. The 'nerd' type gamers tend to play those games, and the less than 'nerdy' gamers wouldn't touch them let alone know of them.
> I categorize myself in between the two. I was a pretty hardcore gaming nerd but now I'm a little more of the social gamer. My JRPG-geekyness will never die, though.


 

 JRPG's kind of lost their charm with me after Final Fantasy X.
   
  What would immediately make me throw my wallet at them is Final Fantasy Tactics II, which was mistakenly teased earlier this year and turned out to be the very disappointing web-browser game Crystal Conquest.
   
  But you know, Square-Enix would much rather make all the sequels and remakes that _we don't actually want to play_.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I agree with you on that last sentence. Lol.

I still very much love JRPGs, HOWEVER, they have definitely lost their sheen due to mediocre ones being put out compared to last gen and the gen before.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Disgaea is one of my all time favorites. There's a ton of crap when it comes to JRPGs, but you can dig and find great stuff.


----------



## Audio-Omega

_Torchlight_ - 6/10


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Wow IGN gave MoH: Warfighter a 4. I don't necessarily agree with them much, but that game really was meh... what a waste.


----------



## oqvist

Far Cry 2 is a game that grows on you. I am pretty hyped about Far Cry 3 too from what I have seen. I just hope they will keep that freedom but it appear like it may do so while giving the linear game fans that require more structure an easier time.
   
  For me the games with the shortest lifespan is COD. If you run through it´s campaign once why on earth would you replay it. You seen all the set pieces already and got all the weapons and got all story and everything all served on a plate


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Implying that people play CoD for the campaign. Lol.


----------



## Katun

Just finished MoH: Warfighter campaign. Played the beta quite a bit and thought the multiplayer was a nice departure from stale BF3.
   
  Surprised at all the terrible reviews. I guarantee if it was called "Call of Duty: Warfighter", it would get a much higher score. I think Black Ops, for instance, is worse in every conceivable way...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I disagree wholeheartedly. CoD gets its share of hate, but BLOPS was much more fun. Warfighter was the posterboy of mediocrity. Reviews got it right.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I disagree wholeheartedly. CoD gets its share of hate, but BLOPS was much more fun. Warfighter was the posterboy of mediocrity. Reviews got it right.


 
   
  I thought Black Ops campaign was one of the worst I've ever played, bar-none. Warfighter's was pretty cruddy too, which is why it reminded me of CoD.
   
  Regards to multiplayer, I find the guns feel better in Warfighter than in any CoD game. I'd still take BF3 any day though. Too bad they doesn't release any half decent DLC...


----------



## oqvist

The campaign was what made medal of honour and what is now COD famous.  Obama beach landing, St Petersburg storming etc etc. I have never ever played any of these titles in multiplayer. I haven´t played one of the last 15 or so COD titles though 
   
  Running Endless Ocean 2 10/10. Pretty unique concept so the 10/10 is more due to that rather then it can´t be improved. Endless Ocean 3 on the Wii U have an amazing amount of potential.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

Resident Evil 5 : 3/10 The gameplay is awful and the camera make me want to puke the only good thing is the very short DLC "lost in nightmare" that is what RE5 should have been :a bloody survival horror with enigms and challenge and not a bad brainless arcade shooting game filled with BS story and QTE. :mad:



mad lust envy said:


> Implying that people play CoD for the campaign. Lol.




Well I do ! I don't like the multiplayer in CoD its the same brainless bling-bling s**** over and over again, its just basically imply being the first to see the enemy and being the fastest on the trigger, kids love it, I don't, though its fun the very first hours. But the campaign is good albeit that it is more of a interactive movie on rail but it is challenging and interesting on Veteran, the gameplay is also top notch and smooth.


----------



## Blisse

riku540 said:


> mad lust envy said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, true. The 'nerd' type gamers tend to play those games, and the less than 'nerdy' gamers wouldn't touch them let alone know of them.
> ...





OMG I heard somewhere a while ago they were remaking FFX. If that happens I'll finally buy a PS3 because damnit it was so good :c 
Also, what the heck happened to FFXIII:VS!

Really torn at the moment between getting an Xbox, a PS3, or waiting until next generation. There's too many good exclusives for both sides, which is really stupid. I don't even want to find the list of games I'm missing because it'll make me want to buy a console too much. I'll just wait for a PS3 and XBOX360 emulator or something :/


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Obama beach landing


 
   
  Um, wut?
   
  Now doing a second pass in Borderlands 2 (8.0/10.0) in True Vault Hunter mode myself.  Pretty much just looking for some kind of insane orange weapons at this point.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

blisse said:


> OMG I heard somewhere a while ago they were remaking FFX. If that happens I'll finally buy a PS3 because damnit it was so good :c
> Also, what the heck happened to FFXIII:VS!
> Really torn at the moment between getting an Xbox, a PS3, or waiting until next generation. There's too many good exclusives for both sides, which is really stupid. I don't even want to find the list of games I'm missing because it'll make me want to buy a console too much. I'll just wait for a PS3 and XBOX360 emulator or something :/




Could always get a Wii U which is just around the corner.


----------



## oqvist

Just goofing Omaha beach 
   
  Wii U is a gamble unless you are after Nintendos games. It surely can compare to the 360/PS3 but wonder what will happen when PS4 and Xbox next is released. Then it may be status quo again. However more traditional controls this way around will at least make the porting process easier.


----------



## NamelessPFG

I'm always after Nintendo games, but I'm still a bit hesitant on the Wii U right now, mostly due to three factors:
   
  -I'm waiting to see some more innovative uses for the GamePad that'll allow the platform to do things you can't do on the others.
  -I'm very much concerned that any console-exclusive shooters that make their way onto the Wii U won't support the Wiimote + Nunchuk combo. IR pointer aiming is probably the best thing to happen to FPSs since mouse aiming; still less precise, but more immersive. While the Wii U certainly supports the old controllers, remember that even the premium package only has the GamePad and developers tend to only support things that consoles come with out of the box.
  -I have a few games downloaded from the Wii Shop Channel already, and I don't know how they'll carry over to the new console just yet.
   
  As for tech specs, I'm not really concerned there because that's what PCs are for, and if you look back over the history of consoles, the global market victor for each generation has never been the most powerful console. (Well, maybe not quite 4th-gen with the SNES depending on whether you count the Neo-Geo as being direct competition or not, but that's the exception overall.)


----------



## Balgheet

Modern Warefare 3 PS3 - 9/10
  Solid game, better than all other FPS except a couple in my opinion.
   
  GTA IV PS3 - 6/10 Plot is good, really hard to do anything, they  made some things super real and others super fake.


----------



## Riku540

Quote: 





blisse said:


> OMG I heard somewhere a while ago they were remaking FFX.


 
   
  This has been confirmed for over a year now, though _*it is not a re-make, but a re-master*_.


----------



## Omega17TheTrue

blisse said:


> I'll just wait for a PS3 and XBOX360 emulator or something :/




This will never happen (or in 10 years maybe) and emulator on modern games is BS, the architecture is too much different and complicated and you get so much bugs and instability that make the game unplayable or mess up also you will need a computer that is uber powerful so it will cost much much much more than the consoles itself. 
But emulation on Wii works pretty good and you can get much better graphics (and full HD!) but you need a very powerful computer.

Take a PS3 with PS Plus, you get more than $1200 worth of games for only $49 a year ! But I dont know if this work in Canada... Next generation won't be out till altleast 2 years.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I love my PS3. I sold the 360, seeing as it had almost all the same games I would play on the PS3 anyways.


----------



## Balgheet

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> This has been confirmed for over a year now, though _*it is not a re-make, but a re-master*_.


 
  I'm pretty sure they did both. Or are at least in the process of the first one.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Its not a remake at all. Just a re rendered port.


----------



## Sniping

Black Ops two is right around the corner, and I feel like I'm done with MW3, so I guess I'll give it a rating.
  I never touched the campaign, so I have to rate the multiplayer a 7.5/10. 
  They had some great ideas and still are with the MW3 some playlist, they're constantly trying to come up with new stuff. Chaos mode was definitely appreciated. However, I feel like this game isn't too fun anymore after about ten days, because I was running out of things to do. I had about fifteen guns gold at that point, and I felt like the guns were getting boring. Many of them already made appearances in previous CoDs, and I just felt like I was using the same gun as I was two years ago in MW2. Honestly though, I don't care too much about the guns I use, there things that are way more important to me. I don't think that the game is copy and paste, I'm glad they at least attempted to make some changes to it. The Sledgehammer maps felt different, and as a big Free For All player, I liked the new maps. The spawns were very predictable and set the bad players apart from the good players. I didn't feel the pain of Sitrep pro and Support streaks like others say they did. There aren't too many complains I have, I had fun playing the game. My attention span lasted me until now, and since Black Ops II is releasing in two weeks, I think they did a good job of keeping me hooked.


----------



## WhiteCrow

RE-sident evil: Emulated on my PC....when my hard drive was working, a great game and a seriously scary experience. The "Hitchcock" controls as my brother in law calls them adds so much tension into the experience and the still fantastic graphics add to the over all tone of the game.


----------



## Zombie_X

Hey,
   
  I've been playing Medal of Honor Warfighter on my PS3. I can see where people might dislike it but it's not a terrible game, in fact I think it's really good. It's not as good as Battlefield 3, but is better than COD any day. The story is pretty good and the multiplayers is fast paced and frantic.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've been playing Medal of Honor Warfighter on my PS3. I can see where people might dislike it but it's not a terrible game, in fact I think it's really good. *It's not as good as Battlefield 3, but is better than COD any day.* The story is pretty good and the multiplayers is fast paced and frantic.


 
   
  Agreed all the way.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Going in on a nostalgia journey here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
   
  Suikoden II (Emulator on PC)
   
  Gameplay : 7
  Story : 10
  Audio : 9.5
  Visual : 8
  Replayability : 10
   
  Overall : 8.9 (Average of the 5 scores above)  ||  9.5 (My personal score)
   
  Not sorry at all for the subjectivity, for those who loves JRPG give this masterpiece a shot!


----------



## Zombie_X

Hey,
   
  I'v also been playing a lot of BIOHAZARD for the PSX. That and BIOHAZARD 2 on the PSX. I can't help it, RE is in my blood..


----------



## fabio-fi

Quote: 





zombie_x said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've been playing Medal of Honor Warfighter on my PS3. I can see where people might dislike it but it's not a terrible game, in fact I think it's really good. It's not as good as Battlefield 3, but is better than COD any day. The story is pretty good and the multiplayers is fast paced and frantic.


 
   
  Im going to find out in 3 days. Ordered the game.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

absolutezero said:


> Going in on a nostalgia journey here  :
> 
> Suikoden II (Emulator on PC)
> 
> ...




Greatest game ever made.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Greatest game ever made.


 
   
  It really brings tears to my eyes to have someone share the same opinion with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but jokes aside I really feel Suikoden II is really a game that can attach you emotionally...
  Now Konami, do the right thing and release Suikoden II on PSN and Suikoden VI ASAP!


----------



## fabio-fi

Anyone else playing Dishonored? i have been enjoying this game the last weeks.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Playing Tokyo Jungle. A really interesting game, it's like spore meets a side scrolling beat um up but way better. also TIGERS OUT OF NO WHERE FOR EVER AND ALWAYS!!!!!!!! Seriously, like 75 tigers just chased me down and I was just a little Pomeranian dog.  But it is funny when I sneak attack tigers and kill them...with a Pomeranian. Over all its a solid 8/10.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Need a demo of that game before I commit. 

Playing Walking Dead Episode 3. Gawdammit, my fave charatcter... NOOOOOO!

The game is literally better than the show.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





fabio-fi said:


> Anyone else playing Dishonored? i have been enjoying this game the last weeks.


 
   
  Quite a few if you look back in this thread.
   
  Picked up Game stock car again. I just love this racing sim. It win no splendid visuals award but as a serious racing simulations it can get away with it. Good accurate tracks. Not to familiar with the south american racing scene so there is a lot of tracks to discover the secrets of.
  Great selection of cars. Love the V8s and the F1 classic is a dream. F1 Reiza, F3000 and the Camaro is not bad either. I haven´t run the new mini much yet but that is always fun for funraces. Standing complaint is the AI of course. You can have some fun but nothing beats multiplayer with proper racers.


----------



## Katun

Minecraft 1.8.2 = 9/10
   
  Assassin's Creed = -_-


----------



## Yunho

Batman: Arkham City - 4.5/5 
  Best Batman game ever. Can't believe I didn't play this last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Assassins Creed III - 4/5 
  Playing Batman and this at the same time probably wasn't a good idea ... the combat in AC3 just feels so sluggish in comparison. The slow start is my other complaint.
   
  XCOM: Enemy Unknown - 4.5/5
  Do try it, even if you don't like strategy games.


----------



## Ar1hur

FIFA 13


----------



## Ar1hur

and UFC 3 & Metro 2033


----------



## anoxy

You're supposed to rate them fool.


----------



## DefQon

Fifa 13 9/10


----------



## p13rr0t

assassin's creed 2 - 6.5/10
assassin's creed brotherhood - 7.5/10
assassin's creed revelations - 6/10


----------



## WhiteCrow

system Shock 2 - 10/10 I wish bio shock infinite was going to be this good....but it wont be.


----------



## helionascimento

Football Manager 2013
   
  Still getting used to the new interface, the match engine seems a bit unpolished yet, but the new features are just amazing. Started a Classic Mode yesterday and love it.
   
  10/10! (i'm suspect to rate FM series, i'm playing this franchise since CM01/02)


----------



## p13rr0t

whitecrow said:


> system Shock 2 - 10/10 I wish bio shock infinite was going to be this good....but it wont be.




Why do you think so? Hook looks kind of strange but overall i think that game will be pretty cool


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> system Shock 2 - 10/10 I wish bio shock infinite was going to be this good....but it wont be.


 
  X2! or XX if you wish. (I think I got that right it´s three XXX when it get kinky right?)
   
  Game stock car. F1 Classic 11/10. perfect racing


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





p13rr0t said:


> Why do you think so? Hook looks kind of strange but overall i think that game will be pretty cool


 

 Because it's not being made with the game in mind. even just watching the few videos they have out for it they have clearly taken it down the gun and run path.


----------



## Katun

Halo 4 - 8.5/10
   
  It's a bit different, but still Halo for the most part.
   
  Some parts of the interface aren't as "thought out" as Bungie's earlier offerings though... (hence -0.5 point)


----------



## p13rr0t

Call of Duty Black Ops II - after new Moh it looks and feels pretty awesone, but overal is 6/10


----------



## hiyu64

*Persona 4*(undub) on the PS2 right now and I'm loving it.  Compared to P3 much better.  The variation in dungeons is better than P3's lol infinite tower grind, but not by much.  The characters in P4 really stand out though.  Nanako is the cutest little sister in any game ever.  Chie is best girl.  KugiRie is still annoying as ever.  P4 is a Dating sim/SMT game.  It is a much lighter version gameplay wise of the main SMT games such as 1/2, nocturne, strange journey, but makes up for what it lacks in gameplay in the character interactions.  8/10


----------



## TehJam

Assassin's Creed 2 & Brotherhood - 9.5/10
   
  Both of these games are awesome, the story is very cool (I love conspiracies and history, so why not meld them together?), the gameplay is superb and overall the scope of both games is epic. They're both als extremely immmersive and encapsulating, I'm addicted right now.
   
  Can't wait to get to Revelations and then 3 for the 360.
   
  This is sick:


----------



## anoxy

Halo 4, 8/10
   
  Haven't touched the campaign yet, but the multiplayer is pretty fun. Halo 2 will always be my gold standard for online multiplayer, but I'm sure 343 will iron out the kinks eventually and really make this game great.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

hiyu64 said:


> *Persona 4*(undub) on the PS2 right now and I'm loving it.  Compared to P3 much better.  The variation in dungeons is better than P3's lol infinite tower grind, but not by much.  The characters in P4 really stand out though.  Nanako is the cutest little sister in any game ever.  Chie is best girl.  KugiRie is still annoying as ever.  P4 is a Dating sim/SMT game.  It is a much lighter version gameplay wise of the main SMT games such as 1/2, nocturne, strange journey, but makes up for what it lacks in gameplay in the character interactions.  8/10




About to come out on the Vita... not sure if I'll be getting it though, as I'm already backed up with games as is.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Have you played 4 yet at all? It's pretty fantastic.
   
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> About to come out on the Vita... not sure if I'll be getting it though, as I'm already backed up with games as is.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Not yet. To be honest, I'm not a fan of Persona. Played a bit of the last three, and didn't like them, which is why I'm not jumping out of my seat for this one.

That being said, my Vita is starved for games. I've burned through Theatrhythm on the 3DS, so I'll probably sell it to fund for this.

Hmm, actually, I think I'm gonna get Rhythm Thief on the 3DS instead. Loved that demo. XD


----------



## ZMZB

So, has anybody had a chance to get their hands on Black Ops 2 ?
  I initially was not really interested by this game, but it does like Treyarch really stepped up and delivered the best Call of Duty game since CoD4, to the point where I'm actually now considering buying it.


----------



## Porter1

i played Black Ops 2 multiplayer for a couple hours last night, really liked it.  it has the usual Treyarch vibe in my opinion, and that's a good thing to me.  as a point of reference i've liked every COD except for MW3.  MW3 felt like a hack-infested regurgitated MW2 to me.  it lacked the 'original' infinity ward's polish and creativity.  anyway i'm really liking Black Ops 2 from my initial couple of hours played.
   
  edit: and to stick with thread rules, i rate it 8.5/10


----------



## TehJam

Considering BLOPS 2 but I'm already eyeing Halo 4 and Assassin's Creed 3, what do you guys think?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

porter1 said:


> i played Black Ops 2 multiplayer for a couple hours last night, really liked it.  it has the usual Treyarch vibe in my opinion, and that's a good thing to me.  as a point of reference i've liked every COD except for MW3.  MW3 felt like a hack-infested regurgitated MW2 to me.  it lacked the 'original' infinity ward's polish and creativity.  anyway i'm really liking Black Ops 2 from my initial couple of hours played.
> 
> edit: and to stick with thread rules, i rate it 8.5/10




Pretty much my feeling. It's a solid FPS, and the best CoD since CoD4. BECAUSE it's CoD and because we already know what to expect, I'll also give it an 8.5. It's different from the other CoDs with a crapton of improvements, but it's not gouing to change anti-CoD gamers from loving this one. It will however surprise CoD gamers with how polished and different it feels.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I'll be getting Halo 4 this weekend. Actually buying a new Xbox to play it. Been getting the itch for video games lately after a year or so of next to none.
   
  If anyone wants to play. GamerTag is the same as my username here. Big Team Objective games all day long.
   
  Quote: 





tehjam said:


> Considering BLOPS 2 but I'm already eyeing Halo 4 and Assassin's Creed 3, what do you guys think?


----------



## HyenaPrime

I'm hooked on Uncharted 3, mainly because of the fantastic online gameplay.
  9/10


----------



## TehJam

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I'll be getting Halo 4 this weekend. Actually buying a new Xbox to play it. Been getting the itch for video games lately after a year or so of next to none.
> 
> If anyone wants to play. GamerTag is the same as my username here. Big Team Objective games all day long.


 
   
  Haven't played in a long time either, might be making a new account when I get the games. Big Team all the way man.


----------



## ximkolo

Need for speed most wanted.  Top notch game in all aspects.  Got me off world of warcraft


----------



## JuanseAmador

Tony Hawk Project 8 (PS2) I absolutely love skating (I skate). And I love the Tony Hawk series. Especially this one. Because I grew up with it.

PS2 - 9/10 
PS3/Xbox - 10/10

The reason the PS2 version gets a 9 is because of the maps. The ones on this generation consoles are bigger and mixed.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I'll be getting Halo 4 this weekend. Actually buying a new Xbox to play it. Been getting the itch for video games lately after a year or so of next to none.
> 
> If anyone wants to play. GamerTag is the same as my username here. Big Team Objective games all day long.


 
   
  Awesome, hope you like it. I've been playing it almost nonstop since it's midnight release. I'm toning it down a bit more now...


----------



## Porter1

eh, the more i play Black Ops 2 the more i like it.  a pretty great addition to the series IMO.


----------



## Greed

Assassin's Creed 3! Coming out today, I'll rate it once I've played it some but just want to give a shout out to one of the best series of games IMO. Other games I've been playing: Diablo 3 - 7/10 CS:GO 6/10 (Brings me back though) BlackOps II 7/10 (So Far) Heros of Newerth 8/10 (play this game to death, loved it since it was in beta).


----------



## MorbidToaster

More of a cry for people to play with than a rating, but Halo 4 (and a new 360) are sitting at home waiting for me. Who's up for some 6v6 CTF?
   
  XBL: MorbidToaster
   
  EDIT: To be on topic I'm reserving this for my first impressions rating. 
   
  First Impression: 9/10. Seriously solid multiplayer.


----------



## ru57y

Borderlands 2 (pc)  9/10
  They Bleed Pixels (pc) 7/10
  F.3.A.R. (ps3) 7/10
  Deus Ex - Human Revolution (ps3) 8/10
  Gran Turismo 5 (ps3) 9/10
  Vib Ribbon - (PS1) 10/10 (12 years on, still playing, just got a new expansion pack!)


----------



## MorbidToaster

Gonna update with a much more detailed impression of the Halo 4 multiplayer here.
   
  Multiplayer Only - 8.5/10 (I'm sure this will improve with a few updates)
   
  After playing another 6 hours or so I've come to remember why I love this series so much. It's always just a great experience. Things change, but it all still somehow feels the same without being stale. I can tell this game is going to consume all my (little) free time for at least the next month or so.
   
  Smoothest online experience I've had in awhile. Hardly any lag so far on either end. Well balanced matchmaking (as expected) though I think it could slightly sped up. Once you get into a game they come fairly quick, but it sometimes gets held up finding players.
   
  I may be jaded from having top notch graphics on PC, but I'm pretty unimpressed with the visuals. Didn't bump it down any points for that though because when put in perspective (console gaming) it's gorgeous (blows BLOPS 2 out of the water).
   
  Everyone was right about the sound design. The only problem I've had with the sounds so far is with the new BR sound. It just sounds wimpy. The new AR on the other hand...holy crap. Magnum sounds awesome, DMR sounds hefty.
   
  Now this is one of the things I knocked off points for (and it's one thing I'm sure will improve). As far as I can tell there's only a 'big team slayer' playlist rather than 'big team battle'. You can select the different objective based playlists, but my favorite thing to do was always BTB as you got a good mix or Slayer, Snipers, CTF, KOTH, etc. The max team size has also been reduced (for better and for worse, IMO). Full point there.
   
  The other .5 point I docked were due to the fact that the 3 forge maps aren't in the playlists at all so your matchmaking experience is only 10 maps at the moment. While I don't mind any of them in particular, it's frustrating to know that you've got 3 perfectly good maps sitting there being useless. Again, this will be fine once the new map packs hit (and I can't believe I'm saying this, but I think I'll be getting them all).
   
  --
   
  This game has made me remember a few things. One of which is that once you play PC for even a few years consistently console shooters become somewhat ridiculously easy (for the most part). I placed first in my first ever game by over 10 kills. The last game I played today (sitting around level 20 at this point) I went 23 and 2.
   
  Some people might not like this as it feels 'easy', but Halo has always kept it frantic enough that even when you're doing well you still feel like you're being hunted down. As opposed to the COD franchise where you feel like a god amongst men.
   
  The other thing it's reminded me of is how much I missed videogames. I haven't picked up and controller or used a mouse to play a game consistently in over a year. I played a little SC II and Diablo III and that's about it. With this release though I'm back in the game. I've lost faith in the COD franchise completely, and with game I've completely regained my faith in the Halo franchise. Screw Bungie. Keep rockin' it out 343. _Stomping nerds is just too much fun to cut out of my life forever. _
   
  BONUS:
  Enjoy this fantastic, chill remix of one of the songs on the OST.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5xJDYClnTA


----------



## TehJam

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> BONUS:
> Enjoy this fantastic, chill remix of one of the songs on the OST.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5xJDYClnTA


 
   
  Awesome tune man. 
   
  And I finally have the money to buy some games, so I'l likely be getting AC3 and Halo this week, we'll see if I can get live. I'll probably wait till I beat AC3 though to renew my live account.
   
  Side note:
   
  AC:Revelations was fantastic, really enjoyed it on my PC even though I could hardly get 20 fps, so excited to be able to free-run without fluidity issues on my xbox. The story was very interesting and I invested myself into some of the characters surprisingly.


----------



## MorbidToaster

tehjam said:


> Awesome tune man.
> 
> And I finally have the money to buy some games, so I'l likely be getting AC3 and Halo this week, we'll see if I can get live. I'll probably wait till I beat AC3 though to renew my live account.
> 
> ...




Use the 14 day live code in Halo. Mine worked so I've saved 10 bucks for now.


----------



## KCTO

Halo 4- 9/10. As opposed to some, I really enjoy the new changes they added to the multiplayer. It really changes the pace of the whole game for the better. The game type Oddball especially is fun, since now people can pass the skull on to teammates across the map by throwing it. The only downside to the online experience is the inclusion of a secondary pistol that acts like a shotgun...it's extremely frustrating :/


----------



## MorbidToaster

I thought the Magnum was really well balanced. Not sure how someone could complain about it.


----------



## SkitZ0

Forza Horizon:  9/10 - amazing music (RAAAAAVEEEE!!!), loving the rave theme, free roam arcade + Forza-ish feel, nice cars.
  Battlefield 3:  8/10 - hectic competitive online, jet dog fights, strategy wins games
  Halo 4:  6/10 - amazing singleplayer, looks amazing, but the online is horrid
  Gears 3:  7/10 - love the gore & feel of the game, campaign feels generic though, have to buy map packs to get full dedicated servers
  Project Gotham Racing 4:  4/10 - like the cars....that's about it.  PGR3 puts it to shame.


----------



## MorbidToaster

skitz0 said:


> Forza Horizon:  9/10 - amazing music (RAAAAAVEEEE!!!), loving the rave theme, free roam arcade + Forza-ish feel, nice cars.
> Battlefield 3:  8/10 - hectic competitive online, jet dog fights, strategy wins games
> Halo 4:  6/10 - amazing singleplayer, looks amazing, but the online is horrid
> Gears 3:  7/10 - love the gore & feel of the game, campaign feels generic though, have to buy map packs to get full dedicated servers
> Project Gotham Racing 4:  4/10 - like the cars....that's about it.  PGR3 puts it to shame.




Why do you no like Halo 4 multi? I think it's one of the most balanced multiplayer games in ages.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





kcto said:


> Halo 4- 9/10. As opposed to some, I really enjoy the new changes they added to the multiplayer. It really changes the pace of the whole game for the better. The game type Oddball especially is fun, since now people can pass the skull on to teammates across the map by throwing it. *The only downside to the online experience is the inclusion of a secondary pistol that acts like a shotgun...it's extremely frustrating :/*


 
   
  I also don't like the fact that an enemy walking backwards is _as fast_ as someone sprinting straight at them...


----------



## SkitZ0

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Why do you no like Halo 4 multi? I think it's one of the most balanced multiplayer games in ages.


 
   
  I have no clue how you think that game is balanced.  For one, it's nothing like the traditional Halo multiplayer people loved, but I didn't mind that so much.  It's also waaaaaaaay laggier than it was when it first came out (when I actually loved it).  Not a fan of Spartan Ops, either.  The entire thing feels rushed to me.  The matchmaking is anything but.  Instead of being matched with people around your rank, I've seen SR10's go up against an OP70.   That makes no sense whatsoever.  Can't even play "Infinity" Slayer without SOMEONE trying to camp the entire game.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I've next to 0 issues with lag. I think it's the closest to 2 that anything has been since...2. 
   
  All the guns are well balanced (except a few that are underpowered rather than OP)
   
  Can't comment on Spartan Ops as I haven't played it but I am sad Firefight was removed. 
   
  As for matchmaking...I've never had an issue there either. The only way I could see what you say happening is if they're in a party with lowbies.
   
  Quote: 





skitz0 said:


> I have no clue how you think that game is balanced.  For one, it's nothing like the traditional Halo multiplayer people loved, but I didn't mind that so much.  It's also waaaaaaaay laggier than it was when it first came out (when I actually loved it).  Not a fan of Spartan Ops, either.  The entire thing feels rushed to me.  The matchmaking is anything but.  Instead of being matched with people around your rank, I've seen SR10's go up against an OP70.   That makes no sense whatsoever.  Can't even play "Infinity" Slayer without SOMEONE trying to camp the entire game.


----------



## snowbrdr464

XCOM: Enemy Unknown
   
  Right now, id give it a solid 9/10 for what it offers. It's a bit hard for my tastes, so I've been finding myself restarting missions. This wouldn't be a problem in most games, but it makes me feel like I'm cheating. I also feel like every hard administrative decision I make is going to royaly **** me over in the long run. This game really keeps you on your toes, but if you love base management and turn based strategy you should look no further.


----------



## TehJam

Quote: 





skitz0 said:


> I have no clue how you think that game is balanced.  For one, it's nothing like the traditional Halo multiplayer people loved, but I didn't mind that so much.  It's also waaaaaaaay laggier than it was when it first came out (when I actually loved it).  Not a fan of Spartan Ops, either.  The entire thing feels rushed to me.  The matchmaking is anything but.  Instead of being matched with people around your rank, I've seen SR10's go up against an OP70.   That makes no sense whatsoever.  Can't even play "Infinity" Slayer without SOMEONE trying to camp the entire game.


 
   
  That's kinda fun being pitted against higher ranked people, made BC2 pretty cool. And "camping" is just a style of play that is never going to go away, seriously.
   
  I should be getting my copy off a friend today or tomorrow or by the latest monday seeing as he doesn't like to show up to practice. Ordered AC3 on Amazon yesterday though for only $35, should be coming by Thursday.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Oh, I didn't address the camping issue. Not sure how it can't be dealt with easily. This isn't COD where you can just one shot people all day while camping. 1 well placed nade and a burst and they're done. 
   
  Quote: 





tehjam said:


> That's kinda fun being pitted against higher ranked people, made BC2 pretty cool. And "camping" is just a style of play that is never going to go away, seriously.
> 
> I should be getting my copy off a friend today or tomorrow or by the latest monday seeing as he doesn't like to show up to practice. Ordered AC3 on Amazon yesterday though for only $35, should be coming by Thursday.


----------



## Greed

AC3! 9/10 Having some heavy playing sessions over the Thanksgiving Break! Really good all around game, love the story and the history that is thrown in. No other game has incorporated colonial days like Assassin's Creed 3.


----------



## TehJam

Quote: 





greed said:


> AC3! 9/10 Having some heavy playing sessions over the Thanksgiving Break! Really good all around game, love the story and the history that is thrown in. No other game has incorporated colonial days like Assassin's Creed 3.


 
   
  Good to hear, mine hopefully comes within the next few days. 
   
  How do you like the multiplayer? I've watched some videos and it looks like a ton of fun, much more tactical than most other games.
   
  Edit:
   
  This applies to Halo 4 camping, the part near the end is priceless:


----------



## MorbidToaster

Eh. I've run into a few I guess but campers really get nothing done...


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





tehjam said:


> Good to hear, mine hopefully comes within the next few days.
> 
> How do you like the multiplayer? I've watched some videos and it looks like a ton of fun, much more tactical than most other games.
> 
> ...


 

 The multiplayer is about as good as it can get with a game built around its campaign. It seems a lot more fun than past AC's, there are several game modes and all the ones I've played thus far are very fun. I also like that they are implementing a system like TF2 where you can pretty much customize the look and accessories of your character you play online. Overall its a good multiplayer that most people will be able to play for 50+. I can say that the overall experience might be a bit fatiguing, especially if you one just beat the campaign, but take a bit of a break from the game (play Halo 4.. maybe The New Hitman!) then come back and everyone should be ready for some more awesome combat from the AC series.


----------



## Darknet

*battlefield 3!*
well its a fun game and all even though it has been out for more than an year now...
8/10
There's just too many bugs in the game which dice unfortunately doesnt seem to want to fix... Even though there have been 3 updates I think.


----------



## Planar_head

_Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne_: 9/10

A shooter that doesn't take itself too seriously, for once. Plays more like Quake 3 in third person rather than any 'modern' shooter. More than it's fair share of references and decent comedy, as well as featuring Max's unconscious mind.


_Max Payne 3_: 8/10

Sorta feels like it takes itself too seriously. However, on the second play through the humor is much easier to find. 
Gameplay is much more like a modern game; I feel as it it has lost something by going in that direction. However, the cover system seems quite glitchy.
Lastly, Max is no longer the bulletproof madman that he was in Max Payne 2. 
(Guess he aged a bit.)


----------



## SkitZ0

After playing some Halo 4 online a couple of days ago, they improved the online.  It's not lag-free (what game without dedicated servers is?) but one thing I did notice is they reduced the auto-aim by A LOT!


----------



## MorbidToaster

skitz0 said:


> After playing some Halo 4 online a couple of days ago, they improved the online.  It's not lag-free (what game without dedicated servers is?) but one thing I did notice is they reduced the auto-aim by A LOT!




I honestly wish there was a way to turn it off. It constantly gets me killed when I'm going for headshots and another guy runs by.

Console casuals.


----------



## Katun

Started Dishonored. Not sure what to think yet.
   
  Addicted to Skyrim again... I'd say *9.5/10*


----------



## Greed

katun said:


> Started Dishonored. Not sure what to think yet.
> 
> Addicted to Skyrim again... I'd say *9.5/10*





Dishonored was one of the best games I have ever played. Story was amazing and there is actually some replay ability, which is rare for single player campaigns. The combat is fluid and graphics are simply pristine. I'd give the game a 9/10 and a must play if you like stealth combat games. I took one point off because rather short story.


----------



## Blisse

greed said:


> katun said:
> 
> 
> > Started Dishonored. Not sure what to think yet.
> ...




I don't know. I got 5 or so hours into it and didn't find it fun at all. Uninstalled and I don't miss it. It was suspenseful-ish I guess sneaking out the first time, but the gameplay started feeling repetitive and I'm not a fan of how the animations, motion and guns worked. Plus I started getting nausea. 6/10 maybe for me.


----------



## SkitZ0

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I honestly wish there was a way to turn it off. It constantly gets me killed when I'm going for headshots and another guy runs by.
> Console casuals.


 
   
  I actually turned off the auto-aim in Battlefield 3 once.  I couldn't hit a damn thing XD  But that does get highly annoying.  It would happen to me A LOT in Call of Duty.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





skitz0 said:


> I actually turned off the auto-aim in Battlefield 3 once.  I couldn't hit a damn thing XD  But that does get highly annoying.  It would happen to me A LOT in Call of Duty.


 
   
  Yet, it was usually pretty helpful in Bad Company 2. Can't tell you how many times I was walking trough bushes and shrubbery when suddenly my reticule started aiming at a sniper camping literally right next to me! *knife*
   
  That reminds me, I miss the ghillie suits that are absent in BF3...


----------



## TehJam

Speaking of Dishonored, I liked it lot. The stealth was very fun, the I only gripe I had with it was the length of the game 

Also, got Halo 4 and AC3 comes tomorrow, so excited. I beat Halo's campaign on normal in a few hours, very good gameplay and a solid story as usual. I'm probably going to wait to get live though until I have fixed some of the problems with my network adapter and finished the AC3 story (which will take some time if I'm trying to be perfect). Nice to play Xbox again though, last I played was BF3 a long time ago, which was probably my favorite out of any fps I've played.


----------



## clackers

CS:GO - 9/10
  Just so I don't have "OG 1.6 players" calling for my head, I'll just start this by saying that I have indeed played every Counterstrike extensively. I think that CS:GO is a good addition to the CS franchise. It takes getting used to, but that doesn't warrant trashing it. Honestly, what game doesn't take getting used to? 
   
  Diablo 3 - 6/10
  I didn't find Diablo 3 to be all that fun. I beat the game once and never really went back. 
   
  Borderlands 2 - 7/10
  Picked it up when it was on sale and I don't find it all too enticing for whatever reason. 
   
  I CAN'T WAIT FOR FAR CRY 3.


----------



## bowei006

Cod BO2:8/10 to 8.5/10 
Ac3(not finished): 8/10 to 7.5/10
Ghost recon advanced war: 7/10
Max payne 3: 7.5 to 8/10
Cs go: 9/10
Dishonoured : 9/10
Saints row 3:7.5 to 8/10

For those wondering. I like ac3 more than bo2 in a sense but ac3s gameplay and voice acting is horrid at times , many times. BO2 was concistent.


----------



## Fortunex

Back to playing DayZ all the time again... 9.5/10, even with the bugs and ****. Game is absolutely amazing.


----------



## clackers

Quote: 





fortunex said:


> Back to playing DayZ all the time again... 9.5/10, even with the bugs and ****. Game is absolutely amazing.


 
  I have wanted to get Arma 2 just for DayZ, but I think holding out for the standalone will prove its worth.


----------



## DefQon

Far Cry 3 - 8/10....nice graphics though, but it was pretty good.


----------



## SkitZ0

Quote: 





katun said:


> Yet, it was usually pretty helpful in Bad Company 2. Can't tell you how many times I was walking trough bushes and shrubbery when suddenly my reticule started aiming at a sniper camping literally right next to me! *knife*
> 
> That reminds me, I miss the ghillie suits that are absent in BF3...


 
   
  I don't lol.  Snipers can still hide fairly easy without them because of how thin the character is.  Ghillie suits would stick out like a soar thumb on maps like Op. Firestorm.


----------



## bowei006

Far Cry 3 is out? What is this blasphemey!!??


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





skitz0 said:


> Ghillie suits would stick out like a soar thumb on maps like Op. Firestorm.


 
   
  True. That just means they need more maps like Laguna Presa then.


----------



## Blisse

clackers said:


> fortunex said:
> 
> 
> > Back to playing DayZ all the time again... 9.5/10, even with the bugs and ****. Game is absolutely amazing.
> ...




I watched a Youtube video of the developer describing his plans for DayZ, and he seems like he knows exactly how the game works and why it's great, so I can't wait.


----------



## clackers

Quote: 





blisse said:


> I watched a Youtube video of the developer describing his plans for DayZ, and he seems like he knows exactly how the game works and why it's great, so I can't wait.


 
   
  Exactly. I just read an article recently that cites the developer saying that he hopes to implement a lot of bad ideas into the standalone so the developers can know that they are bad and throw them out in response to feedback from the public. I believe the article was written on the same Youtube video that you just referenced. That's the kind of attitude that I really respect in a developer of any kind--trusting the public and respecting their comments.
  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Far Cry 3 is out? What is this blasphemey!!??


 

 The Steam site for it states that it is indeed launched in parts of Europe and Asia. Although, having not done any further research, I may be horribly mistaken.


----------



## SkitZ0

Quote: 





katun said:


> True. That just means they need more maps like Laguna Presa then.


 
   
  I honestly think Recon is fine without a ghillie suit because not only can they hide easily anyway thanks to prone, but you also have the MAV to worry about.......HATE MAV whores.
   
   
  I'm still disliking Halo 4's multiplayer.  :'( I want arena FPS to return.


----------



## oqvist

Far Cry 3 is out here yes. Done 5 hours it´s quite good. I am one of the few that loved FC 2. I am really not sure it´s better then that but will need some 70 more hours or so


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Far Cry 3 is out here yes. Done 5 hours it´s quite good. I am one of the few that loved FC 2. I am really not sure it´s better then that but will need some 70 more hours or so


 
  I just did 2.5 hours.
   
  I like it and dislike some parts. The parts I dislike are probably things that other more free roaming lovers do like though.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Heads up to anyone that hasn't bought that bundle it also comes with 5 OSTs in FLAC as well.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Heads up to anyone that hasn't bought that bundle it also comes with 5 OSTs in FLAC as well.


 
  FLAC? I saw MP3?


----------



## MorbidToaster

I got all mine in FLAC. Both options were there.
   
  Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> FLAC? I saw MP3?


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I got all mine in FLAC. Both options were there.


 
  I don't really like game game soundtrack but I'll give it a look see.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Dark Souls - 8/10*
   
  This is just based on a few hours so far. So far I haven't flung my controller yet. Nothing too challenging (yet). I'm still kind of getting used to the controls and they're not perfect at all. Kind of awkward.
  I wish I just had a gun to shoot everything.
   
  Starting over and then having to go through a whole section again isn't as annoying as I thought.
   
  It's somewhat fun to play and I'll keep playing it I think. Graphics are just so-so. They remind me of the old graphics of Final Fantasy XI on the Xbox 360..yeah that bad. I really don't care so much though.
   
  Lately i've been getting a craving to play FFXI again..must resist. That game is so annoying. Square Enix seems to enjoy making people spend 40 hours in a game for a new upgraded pair of mittens or boots. What fun!
   
   
  After this I played "Rayman Origins". I must buy this! Had more fun playing this than Dark Souls, but that doesn't mean much. This one is actually pretty funny, but only a demo. And yeah... I actually died a few times! Ugh...
   
  Rayman 2 is actually one of my favorite games ever made and had a few tough parts. The Dreamcast version was the best...
   
  I also picked up Dishonored and Two Worlds II ($12). Dishonored I rented and played through twice. Wasted a whole $40 renting it when I should have just bought it. Scored it for $25 with the Amazon Black Friday sale.
  I could play through this a few more times.
   
  BTW I wish there were more games like Uncharted 2. I could play through that a hundred times and not get sick of it. I sold my PS3 recently and wish I didn't...


----------



## clackers

I tried playing FC2 and I found that it was awesome, but very constricting. It's fun, though


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Far Cry 3 is out? What is this blasphemey!!??


 
  Yes it was released on the 29th for us Aussies, North America get's it later in early December I think.
   
  Quote: 





oqvist said:


> Far Cry 3 is out here yes. Done 5 hours it´s quite good. I am one of the few that loved FC 2. I am really not sure it´s better then that but will need some 70 more hours or so


 
  Already completed the game but don't want to spoil it for you, I still prefer the original Far Cry by a lot compared to both FC2 and FC3, the ending was sort of expected..that's all I will say.


----------



## MorbidToaster

The original Far Cry is one of the best PC games ever made, IMO. Still the standard for map creation.
   
  Quote: 





defqon said:


> Yes it was released on the 29th for us Aussies, North America get's it later in early December I think.
> 
> Already completed the game but don't want to spoil it for you, I still prefer the original Far Cry by a lot compared to both FC2 and FC3, the ending was sort of expected..that's all I will say.


----------



## Heathen999

*ZombiU - 7/10*
   
  Its a little slow going for my tastes, but all in all its pretty solid. Feels more like the original Resident Evil. Must conserve resources (ammo/health), as there hard to come by. I am not a huge horror game fan, but this one peaked my interest and held me to the end, even though its painfully slow paced for me. 
   
*Ninja Gaiden 3 - Razors Edge 8/10*
   
  I am really enjoying this, brutally hard like the first one. I had kind of lost interest in this series over the years, but it seems to have come back with vengeance for me. I can see it taking MANY deaths to complete this, its pretty unforgiving when you mess up......lol


----------



## TehJam

Well, still haven't gotten Gold yet because I've been so invested in the SP of AC3. It's reallly, really good.
   
  It definitely has a different feel to it than that of Ezio's games, but I like it. There is a ton to do, so far as exploration goes, although I'm sort of plowing through the main story right now because I find it pretty enticing. Very close to the end right now, so I'll leave the roaming to after that. The naval battles are lots of fun too for a completely different style of gameplay. I also haven't experienced as many bugs as others, I'm sure the patches helped. 
   
  Right now I give it around a 9 or above, we'll see where it goes form here.


----------



## Heathen999

Thanks for the thoughts on AC3 TehJam, I have been thinking of picking this up. Having trouble deciding between it or Batman Arkham City.


----------



## TehJam

Quote: 





heathen999 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts on AC3 TehJam, I have been thinking of picking this up. Having trouble deciding between it or Batman Arkham City.


 
   
  I've played Batman, the difference is that I felt AC3 was a lot more immersive, but otherwise they're somewhat similar. I just love how history comes into play with Assassin's Creed games in general, gets me a whole lot more into the stories.


----------



## SkitZ0

Quote: 





heathen999 said:


> *ZombiU - 7/10*
> 
> Its a little slow going for my tastes, but all in all its pretty solid. Feels more like the original Resident Evil. Must conserve resources (ammo/health), as there hard to come by. I am not a huge horror game fan, but this one peaked my interest and held me to the end, even though its painfully slow paced for me.
> 
> ...


 
   
  You're seriously the only person I've seen give that game a rating higher than 5.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Yes it was released on the 29th for us Aussies, North America get's it later in early December I think.
> 
> Already completed the game but don't want to spoil it for you, I still prefer the original Far Cry by a lot compared to both FC2 and FC3, the ending was sort of expected..that's all I will say.


 
  Not much to spoil. The way I play these games is that I dream away and end up writing my own stories. Ask me what FC 2 or even FC was about and I can´t answer you. I seem to have an aversion for doing the main story 
   
  Far Cry when it arrived was quite a bomb. Pretty much the first game that could do this Island paradise setting. Brilliant AI for it´s time. FC 2 had more freedom though and was more immersive. Really focused on what I liked best on the original.


----------



## thecourier

Finished playing Dishonored on less than 6 hours. I was expecting for a better ending


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





thecourier said:


> Finished playing Dishonored on less than 6 hours. I was expecting for a better ending


 
   
  Then don't kill everyone you see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you even finish it using sneak in under 6 hours? Did you just rush through everything?!
   
  I rented it and did that and then rented it a second time for a better ending.
   
  I just bought it for $25 on Black Friday but now i'm playing Dark Souls instead.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Good luck ever switching back.
   
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Then don't kill everyone you see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vuroth

Scratching both my 4X itch and my space game itch with Sword of the Stars 2.  The patches have really improved the game.  I'm determined to beat the Hivers as Sol Force on the duel map before I move onto a full complement of opponents.  8/10
   
  I bought SC2 when it was on sale recently.  Enjoying the campaign a lot, I've done a bit of multiplayer, and I think it's probably far more fussy than I'll ever be able to handle. Still fun to play casually vs AI, if nothing else.  7.5/10
   
  MTG: 2013 Bought during the steam megasale.  I wanted to play the blue deck, and it felt stupendously weak the first few times I tried it.  Then I tried a 4-way "shandalar" match, got out 11 4/4 fliers, wiped the table, and found myself smiling.  It LOOKS like the campaign is ungodly short, and even though they're throwing the word "shandalar" around it's nothing like the old shandalar game, which was somewhat challenging and a lot of fun.  Probably a bit early to rate it, but 7/10.
   
  Starvoid:  Seems really fun.  Too bad only like 7 people play the game.  I also think they missed the boat slightly - they were aiming for RTS but not MOBA, when really RTS style MOBA would be pretty fun.  Too early to tell, but if I can't find active games I might not get enough playtime to ever tell....


----------



## Vuroth

Quote: 





helionascimento said:


> Football Manager 2013
> 
> Still getting used to the new interface, the match engine seems a bit unpolished yet, but the new features are just amazing. Started a Classic Mode yesterday and love it.
> 
> 10/10! (i'm suspect to rate FM series, i'm playing this franchise since CM01/02)


 
   
  Curious what the innovations are the last few years.  My FM2010 has hundreds of hours of playtime.


----------



## sphinxvc

Assassin's Creed III, I just can't get myself to do it, to have fun playing this.  I enjoy following the story, I enjoy the cut scenes, but anytime I have to be _playing_, I don't enjoy myself.
   
  Not a criticism of this game in particular though.  It's pretty nicely done overall.


----------



## ru57y

HOTLINE MIAMI.
   

   
   
  my WASD keys hurt. 
   
  Gameplay 5/5 
  Graphics (style and charm) 4/5 (in omg graffix! so pritty! terms - 1/5) 
  soundtrack 5/5 
  replay value 5/5 
   
  absolutely brilliant. 
   
   
  AND... 
   
  Don't Starve! (beta) 
   

   
   
  Charming, beautiful and tense as nails. 
   
  not going to rate as it's not finished, try it! I lasted a couple of hours until I got eaten by some trolls...


----------



## WhiteCrow

Playstation All stars : 10/10 seriously the most fun I have had with a game in such a long time, the gameplay is well balanced and divers among characters and is just good old fun.


----------



## AaronR

Dark Souls - 9.5/10
   
  Borderlands 2 - 8/10
   
  Dragon's Dogma - 8/10


----------



## Greed

Hitman: Absolution - 8/10  Pretty good game overall. I feel like the ranking on missions takes away from the story but the I understand what Square Enix and EIDOS where doing when implementing replayability into the game. The graphics are simply amazing and the combat is generally smooth and responsive. I would recommend Absolution to anyone that loves a assassin-type campaign game and of coarse those that love the lore of the Hitman Series.
   
  Orcs Must Die 2! - 9/10 This game is one of the most fun games I have ever had the privilege of playing. It's sort of a tower defense genre mixed with a 3rd person shooter. Has lots of achievements and plenty of ways to eliminate orcs and monsters. Overall lots of fun and I highly recommend it to anyone that loves Indie games that rise up!


----------



## tdockweiler

*Dark Souls 9/10*
   
  I previously rated this a little lower due to just starting out.
  I can't suggest this one unless you have no life or a lot of free time. Maybe if you like inflicting pain on yourself.
   
  I could write a book on my experience with this game. Going through this game reminds me of "What About Bob" and his "Baby Steps" thing. Feel like it's going soooooo slow, but i'm eventually getting somewhere and improving.
   
  I died about 15 times vs those stupid gargoyles. Had to call a NPC.
  Yet none of the other bosses so far have taken me more than 4 attempts.
  Capra demon.. got him on 2nd try. Hydra was dead the 2nd time I actually got to him. Fell into the deep end. Whoops. Quelaag dead on 2nd try. Gaping Dragon took 3 tries because I was trying to rush.
  What's interesting about the Iron Golem is that he killed me 5 times in a row because I didn't know what I was doing. On the final try I didn't use a single HP flask..what the heck. No NPC either.
   
  Senn's Fortress was a MAJOR pain. Right now I'm in Anor Londo going up against those annoying archers. After 4 attempts I gave up and will try later. Some parts seem impossible...
   
  BTW with the shortcut, Blighttown was stupid easy. I did have problems with some flies..ugh, how sad.
   
  I really also need to actually buy arrows. Probably died so many more times than I should have due to not having any.
   
  NOTE: I haven't screamed at the TV yet. Quite impressive. No broken controllers. Despite getting about 90% of the way to the bonfire in Senn's and then dying, I kept at it. It FELT like it just got easier and easier and you learn from your mistakes.
   
  Some things are just too unfair. Like those archers..ugh.
   
  If I get past the bosses in Anor Londo in under 6 tries i'll consider myself pretty OK at this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It might be the first boss where I might need to rely on real people for help. Maybe not...
   
  It's also ridiculous how long this game seems. 70-100 hours for a game like this is crazy. I'm guessing i'm only halfway through it.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Hotline Miami: 10/10, best indie-game of the year BY FAR. Just so trippy and the story's....It's like if Quintin Tarantino made a video game. The Graphics are the "classic" indie 8-bit BUT done very well; it feels like an old arcade game that got banned for being too hyper violent. Just...holy crap; it's a little hard to control with controller but I feels awkward using a mouse. The entire game just has a seedy underground feel to it more than an indie feel.


----------



## phantomhive

PC/ Borderlands 2 - 9/10
  PC/ Torchlight 2 - 7/10


----------



## Steel Ninja

Dust514
  Pure awesomeness


----------



## oqvist

Far Cry 3 8/10. Would probably rate it better if I hadn´t played to many of these type of games.
   
  I touched coop multiplayer and sure was fun though appear to be just fighting an endless hord  of spawns.... Repeat.
  But if you can get a real team going I am sure it could entertain on a deeper level. If it´s going to be multiplayer it surely has to be coop. If I can´t hit anything I can at least revive somebody that can and get his XP


----------



## Mheat122134

NBA 2K13 Wii: 8/10
   
  (Yes I know....)


----------



## cib24

Xcom Enemy Unkown on PC. I just can't stop playing it! It's like Dark Souls in that it punishes you if you make one mistake on the harder difficulties. I love how it really makes you think about your next move. Feels just like playing chess.


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> *Dark Souls 9/10*
> 
> I previously rated this a little lower due to just starting out.
> I can't suggest this one unless you have no life or a lot of free time. Maybe if you like inflicting pain on yourself.
> ...


 
   
  All the reasons the game are a pain in the ass is what's so special about this game. You die, then have to figure it out. And you can attack whatever problem in so many ways. I don't consider the game "hard", it just proves that hindsight is always 20/20


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Reviewing Dark Souls also:
   
  Gameplay : 9.5 (Frustrating at first especially in the PC version, but when you get used to it then the punishments you have received will be a valuable experience)
 Story : 8.5 (Very dark story but intriguing)
 Audio : 10 (Amazing atmospheric sounds with memorable boss battle music, in short, epic)
 Visual : 9.5 (Amazingly rendered in PC after the graphics fix)
 Replayability : 9 (There is NG+ and NG++, what more could you want?)

 Overall : 9.3 (Average of the 5 scores above)  ||  9.3 (My personal score)
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> Senn's Fortress was a MAJOR pain. Right now I'm in Anor Londo going up against those annoying archers. After 4 attempts I gave up and will try later. Some parts seem impossible...


 
   
  I know that feel man... Lost a painful 100000 souls worth due to that cheat!


----------



## MorbidToaster

absolutezero said:


> Reviewing Dark Souls also:
> 
> Gameplay : 9.5 (Frustrating at first especially in the PC version, but when you get used to it then the punishments you have received will be a valuable experience)
> 
> ...




The longer you play the more numb you are to losing souls. I've lost 500,000 plus and not batted an eye.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> The longer you play the more numb you are to losing souls. I've lost 500,000 plus and not batted an eye.


 
   
  Can't say I disagree with you. The first time I lost 10,000 souls I almost quit the game, glad I did not take that decision though.
  Here's hoping that Dark Souls 2 will be more punishing and much much better than the first!


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





paganini alfredo said:


> All the reasons the game are a pain in the ass is what's so special about this game. You die, then have to figure it out. And you can attack whatever problem in so many ways. I don't consider the game "hard", it just proves that hindsight is always 20/20


 

 Well, the game levels themselves are not too tough. I always learned from my mistakes. Senn's Fortress seemed impossible at first, but I got through it.
  I basically stopped playing because I don't have the patience and skill to kill Dragon Slayer Ornstein & Executioner Smough without a NPC or online help.
  The only idea was to grind for souls by cheating and upgrade my weapons to as high as they can go. I refuse to do this..I mean the soul glitch thing in the forest.
   
  It seems like this boss requires me to almost use a completely new style of play, which means I need to get faster. The problem with my character is that I'm so slow it's so hard to avoid their attacks.
  Last night I realized how bad I suck, because I died twice in a row from them without getting them past 75% HP.
   
  The best i've done was to get Ornstein down to 15% HP. Yuck.
   
  I think I made the mistake of going with balanced STR/DEX and then putting the rest in VIT and Endurance.
   
  I can kill all those knights in 2 hits easily, but yet die so fast against these bosses. I think I could do it if I could use my Dark Knight's Halberd +2 with one hand, but my STR is too low.
   
  Other than the Gargoyles, this is the only time I had any major problems in the game..


----------



## MorbidToaster

I'd just recommend not getting hit and hitting like a truck. That's what I did for the most part.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> The longer you play the more numb you are to losing souls. I've lost 500,000 plus and not batted an eye.


 

 2.3mil souls
  NG++++
  Get to new londo archers, you know the ones. Forget about second one for some reason, Run up roof, dodge and run intot he knight. Kill him; "arrow" hits me in the back, fly off the edge.
  Respawn; lets party. After a while souls are more e-peen rather than useful.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

There was two unforgettable moment where I got pushed off the ledge and erupts in madness.
   
  One was in the Anor Londo archers area, the reason I got pushed off the ledge was because I got repelled (staggered) when hitting the archers unfortunately at the time where the archer was raising up his shield.
   
  The other is by being pushed by a rat. I know, it's sad...


----------



## samason

I am currently playing;
   
  Farcry 3 - 7.5/10 - It's a fun open world FPS with plenty of customization and allot of things to do. I found the first 5 hours playing this game to be extremely enjoyable, but after a couple more hours I found it starting to repeat it's self with the various game play mechanics which kind of took away from my enjoyment and it started to feel like a grind. Also the use of quick time events was very aggravating and I found my self failing a few of them even though I was doing the action required (I think I am just bad at them). I still find it enjoyable though just to track through the jungle as it is a fantastic looking game and there is always something going on, like the various factions on the island engaging in combat or animals attacking random citizens. 
   
  Hotline Miami - 10/10 - Just play it! It is absolutely sublime and probably one of my favourite games of the year!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





samason said:


> Hotline Miami - 10/10 - Just play it! It is absolutely sublime and probably one of my favourite games of the year!


 
  high five broski.


----------



## anoxy

Torchlight 2 — 9/10
   
  Absolutely loving this game. Everything Diablo 3 should have been. I torrented my copy so I haven't played online, but single player is addicting. I'll definitely be buying a legit copy when Steam has it on sale for the Holiday Sale.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

*Far Cry 3 (PC): 8.5/10* - Only played a few hours of it so far but damn, the world is pretty impressive. Gorgeous visuals, nice open world, plenty of stuff to do/see/kill. I dislike the inventory system, enemy ai, and some of the scopes just seem useless.
   
*MoH Warfighter (PC): 5/10* - Played the first 3 missions, nothing very impressive. Visuals imo aren't as good as BF3, weapon feedback isn't as good either (something just feels slightly off). Haven't tried the multiplayer yet.
   
*Sleeping Dogs (PC): 8/10* - Played around 4 hours of just missions (haven't really done much free roam). Pretty good, story seems interesting, visuals are nice (though quite demanding).
   
*Project CARS (PC): 8/10* - Still in closed alpha (you need to buy a licence to play the current build), game is shaping along nicely, tracks are being added and improved regularly, likewise with the vehicles. Physics still need a bit of work on some cars, and as the game is not yet finished the UI and various other elements are still WIP. Have high hopes for this game.
   
*Forza Horizon (360): 9/10* - Probably my favourite game right now and the reason I picked up a 360 in the US, I'll usually play around an hour of it every night when I get home from work. Probably the best looking and best feeling open world racer ever made. Visuals are more or less the same as Forza 4 except there is now an added day/night cycle. Physics are more forgiving, especially when going off road (on purpose or accidentally), car selection is more limited (no competition cars apart from certain one make specialties like the FXX and Zonda R) though what is present is a pretty decent selection. The only real problem I've had so far is that its hard to learn the routes, learning a track is far simpler. FInaly Forza 4 still has a better multiplayer suite, especially with Rival events.
   
*To play*: ACIII, Hitman, Dishonored, Hawken, Planetside 2.


----------



## Wirbel

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Torchlight 2 — 9/10
> 
> Absolutely loving this game. Everything Diablo 3 should have been. I torrented my copy so I haven't played online, but single player is addicting. I'll definitely be buying a legit copy when Steam has it on sale for the Holiday Sale.


 
   
  Yup, been playing it on and off since release. D3 is much better now compared to its release, but TL2 is still a much better game. For some reason, I just have FUN playing TL2 each time I load up a game.


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Well, the game levels themselves are not too tough. I always learned from my mistakes. Senn's Fortress seemed impossible at first, but I got through it.
> I basically stopped playing because I don't have the patience and skill to kill Dragon Slayer Ornstein & Executioner Smough without a NPC or online help.
> The only idea was to grind for souls by cheating and upgrade my weapons to as high as they can go. I refuse to do this..I mean the soul glitch thing in the forest.
> 
> ...


 

 Hmm well I don't even know how hard that battle would even be, our playstyles are completely different. For Ornstein and Smough (well all of the time i suppose) I'm at the lightest equip load you can be while still being able to roll and move the fastest. That's absolutely critical I think. I have to be able to move when fighting those guys. Then I pick off Ornstein I think it is first then take on Smough. I used to have a lot of problems with those guys too, easily one of the harder bosses in the game I think if you don't know how to fight them.


----------



## Kukuk

Been juggling a few games over the past week or so:
   
  Far Cry 3: Really digging it. At first I was getting really frustrated by it, thanks in no small part to the lack of ammo. Once you get a few ammo upgrades, the game really gets good. One thing I will say about the game though: It has the absolute worst soundtrack I've ever heard in a game. Just a complete drag to listen to. Still, I give the game a solid 8.
   
  Saints Row 3: Yep, playing this again. Can't remember what I rated it last time, but I think an 8 is fair.
   
  Sims 3: I thought for sure I'd regret buying this the moment I started playing it, but actually, I'm really enjoying it. I'll play it for huuuuge stretches at a time and not notice how long has passed. Seems like there isn't a whole lot of items to buy, though. (Of course, it's because they want you to buy expansions.) Probably a 7 or 7.5 overall.


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





wirbel said:


> Yup, been playing it on and off since release. D3 is much better now compared to its release, but TL2 is still a much better game. For some reason, I just have FUN playing TL2 each time I load up a game.


 
  Yeah, I finally bought a legit copy during the winter steam sale. I'm at a level 49 now and still thoroughly enjoying the game...playing as an outlander. Though I started a new female embermage the other day for a different perspective.


----------



## Blisse

Deadlight 9/10 Slightly buggy. Good story. At less than $5, it's a good use of 5 or so hours for one pass, and more if you want to do nightmare. Probably not worth it for more than $10. Really interesting game though.

Mass Effect 3 9/10 Had to read up to understand the ending, but I don't get why people cried so much about it being bad. It was always inevitable, and there were more than enough possibilities for endings (if you played legit with multiplayer and imported a save, lol). Not as free as I would've liked, but that's a game for you.

Assassin's Creed 3 6/10 Way too buggy, way too unfinished, way too unpolished, way too jumpy with the story. It didn't really flow that well. The only reason it gets good marks is for the cool as heck boat sequences and tree climbing. There wasn't really anything good, sad to say. The ending disappointed me more than Mass Effect 3, which didn't disappoint, but rather confused me.

The Walking Dead 10/10 So damn freaky, so damn scary, so many tough decisions. Gameplay not really the greatest because of a lot of confused walking around and it being sometimes too slow (maybe on purpose?), but it suffices for basically a Westernized visual novel. I can see why it won game of the year awards.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





paganini alfredo said:


> Hmm well I don't even know how hard that battle would even be, our playstyles are completely different. For Ornstein and Smough (well all of the time i suppose) I'm at the lightest equip load you can be while still being able to roll and move the fastest. That's absolutely critical I think. I have to be able to move when fighting those guys. Then I pick off Ornstein I think it is first then take on Smough. I used to have a lot of problems with those guys too, easily one of the harder bosses in the game I think if you don't know how to fight them.


 
   
  I must have died like 15 times fighting these guys. Yeah, if you're a slow poke like me, it's nearly impossible.
   
  The key for me was to get as fast as possible with as good of gear as possible.
   
  I also had to upgrade my Strength to 32 to use the Black Knight Halberd with one hand. I think it was +3 at the time.
   
  What helped me the most is using the pillars to my advantage (without cheating).
   
  After FINALLY beating them I spent awhile upgrading all my armor. I wasted all my time to get Queelags Furysword only to realize I hated it and it was very weak...
   
  I've got the Claymore to +15 and am working on maxing out the Greataxe. Hate most of the other greatswords.
   
  Luckily New Londo Ruins was easy for me. The Darkwraiths go down in 2 hits for me luckily.
   
  I've quit this game nearly 3 times now due to frustration. I wish the actual game levels were as hard as the bosses. Only 2 bosses gave me a tough time.
   
  Such a massive time sink. 60 hours into it and still have a long ways to go..ugh..
   
  Don't ask  me why, but I HATE those stupid flies in blightown. I never never seem to avoid those annoying pests. Remind me of the flying medusa heads in Castlevania.


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

Ha you should give the game a break, sir. I only have played it on the weekends for ages now and I guess that's why it took me like a year to beat the game only twice, but I remember feeling that kind of frustration while trying to get past the Four Kings... ugh I hate that boss.
   
  The Claymore is my favorite weapon (Lightning claymore to be precise). It's R2 attack is awesome. And it's light enough you can still carry around a big sword and still move at the quickest speed.
   
  Blighttown was a nightmare for me until I figured out how to go straight to the boss and quickly ring the second bell of awakening. I never stay in blighttown for long. The rusted iron ring is great though and takes most of the panic out of running around in that level.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





paganini alfredo said:


> Ha you should give the game a break, sir. I only have played it on the weekends for ages now and I guess that's why it took me like a year to beat the game only twice, but I remember feeling that kind of frustration while trying to get past the Four Kings... ugh I hate that boss.
> 
> The Claymore is my favorite weapon (Lightning claymore to be precise). It's R2 attack is awesome. And it's light enough you can still carry around a big sword and still move at the quickest speed.
> 
> Blighttown was a nightmare for me until I figured out how to go straight to the boss and quickly ring the second bell of awakening. I never stay in blighttown for long. The rusted iron ring is great though and takes most of the panic out of running around in that level.


 

 Yeah, I usually try to only play this during the weekend. Last night I was up until 3am playing it. Oops. I kept saying..."one more thing really quick".
   
  It's amusing how I had such a problem with Ornstein and then yesterday I beat Sif, Four Kings, Pinwheel and then Gravelord Nito on the first try.
  Sif and Pinwheel were dead in like under a minute. DEX is only at 23, but STR is at 32, Endurance is at 40. I really need to level VIT a bit more. Right now I'm close to having a Claymore+15, but need to get a Titanite slab. I think the best weapon I have is a Black Knight Halberd+5. I usually use that 1 handed (or the claymore) with the Eagle Shield.
   
  Fighting Nito was pretty memorable, because I got to his area and I was poisoned(toxin version..if there is a difference) and didn't have any items left to cure it. I wasted a humanity and got full health and went in there and used my last flask after the drop. Killed the first two skeletons and then just ran to Nito while the toxin was about ready to kill me. Kept attacking him as much as I could without doing much of anything else. He dies when I have about 20% HP left and no way to cure myself. Toxin still in effect. So luckily I warp back to a Bonfire with like maybe 10% HP. Pretty funny.
   
  The last part of Tomb of Giants was tough. Those skeleton dogs one-shotted me like twice. I couldn't believe it. I had to use my shield for their first attack before doing anything. The baby skeletons and the mini-Pinwheels wasted all my Flasks. Note to self...don't go in the water...
   
  Tomb of Giants was easy for me until I got to the skeleton dogs! I think tons of VIT is best for them.


----------



## catscratch

Well, I'm back playing QuakeLive. Last time I touched the damn game it was still called Quake 3 and it was 2005? 2006? I don't really remember. I played during the height of OSP, mostly duel and some TDM.

Yeah, I suck. Big time. But hey, that's to be expected. At least I'm not starting at total zero, which frankly is better than I thought.

But, on the whole I'm not liking what I'm seeing.

For one, there's no anti-cheating software. Yeah, yeah, I know, here comes another scrub complaining that everybody aimbots. But, _this_ particular scrub used to be a competitive player and actually knows a thing or two, and it's pretty suspicious when you have people that outwardly give every impression of not being good have disproportionately good aim or be able to effortlessly time items down to the second. When Punkbuster hit Q3, about 1/3 to 1/2 of the players that really stood out either started to inexplicably suck or disappeared altogether. I think QL is well past due for something similar.

Second, there's the whole map voting thing. People will prefer certain maps and play them over and over again. That is to be expected, and while it limits variety there's nothing really wrong with it. Heck, I played mostly dm6 and ztn, and quite frankly if I go on playing dm6 for another 10 years I'll be perfectly happy. It's a great map. Swapping the map pool around and taking away voting on standard servers seems to be a good idea on paper, but in reality it just turns people off. Now, it's really hard to find scrubby duel games where I won't be destroyed outright since the amount of players for some gametypes totally tanked.

Plus, there's simply so much hostility and so many accusations flying everywhere. It wasn't like this the last time I played, though I was lucky and found a good group of people to play with on a regular basis - people that were good sports, and a group that also included some very serious competitive players to help the rest of us scrubs level up. Maybe if I find something like this my overall experience will improve, but so far, no luck.

Mostly, I'm just another whining scrub though. It's frankly really, really great to be playing again. I missed it.

How would I rate it? Well it's Q3 in a browser. Q3 is simply the best shooter of all time, or at least that's what it became with OSP and CPMA. But this version is pretty riddled with issues. So in the end, I don't know.


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Yeah, I usually try to only play this during the weekend. Last night I was up until 3am playing it. Oops. I kept saying..."one more thing really quick".
> 
> It's amusing how I had such a problem with Ornstein and then yesterday I beat Sif, Four Kings, Pinwheel and then Gravelord Nito on the first try.
> Sif and Pinwheel were dead in like under a minute. DEX is only at 23, but STR is at 32, Endurance is at 40. I really need to level VIT a bit more. Right now I'm close to having a Claymore+15, but need to get a Titanite slab. I think the best weapon I have is a Black Knight Halberd+5. I usually use that 1 handed (or the claymore) with the Eagle Shield.
> ...


 

  I think maybe that's typical; one area or boss will be tougher for one person and maybe not for another, depending on whatever factor.
   
  I always just pummeled those skeleton dogs with pyromancy. Melee is just pointless.

 Do you buff your claymore with any spells?
   
  Lately I've been invading using the Blue Eye Orb. In the Tomb of the Giants it's just too much fun.


----------



## DarthUnnamed

Dota 2 - 8. Great game, sometimes annoying community, not as bad as LoL though. Kind of wish there was more variation and more items.
   
  Civilization V - 7.5. Good game, just not as good as Civ IV. Too streamlined.
   
  Battlefield 3 - Indecisive, i'm installed the premium stuff now.


----------



## Wirbel

Orcs Must Die 2 - Can't stop playing it. Easily a 9 or 10.


----------



## iriluu

Sims 3 Seasons: 8.5. It's one of those "must have" expansions for the Sims 3, but it can be rather buggy and slow at times.
  Also, wish there would have been a new community, but that's nothing too major.
   
  Dragon Age: 9. Honestly, I bought this on a whim, like most games. I actually really, really enjoy it overall.
  I look forward to playing Dragon Age II once I finish.


----------



## Porter1

picked up Max Payne 3 during the steam holiday sale. just loving the hell out of it.  8/10 for me.


----------



## WhiteCrow

SWTOR  - 9/10
  really one of the best MMO's to come out in the WOW era. Interesting mix of the standard plant and DPS WOW combat and hack and slash. The community's actually very good despite it being rather small in the eyes of big retail MMO's. the free to play content is rather nerfed and its more worth it to pay the monthly and bank coins rather than but features with coins...yes you have to buy game features with real money if you don't pay subscription. Now this really wont matter until you're near level 50 and start serious raiding or PVP. The STORY's are fantastic on both sides Republic and Empire and there are many different ones. one for each class on each side; all of them very and all of them are very well told from planet to planet. The planets them self's also have full story's and its' interesting to see how the NPC's interact with your character.
   
  Border lands 2: Started playing this again - 8/10
  Still a solid game however a bit grindy. I never get good loot drops it seems but the world and game it's self is entertaining enough.
   
  Assassins creed 3 - 6/10
  The story outside of the animus is just bad....just really really bad IMO. the Connor's story on the other hand is cinematic and well told, it's rather good in my opinion MUCH better than "real" story. The game play has been nerfed into oblivion, I mean it's just nearly impossible to do anything stealthy or with finesse; this is just crippling in a stealth based game. The entire ONE BUTTON DOES IT ALL thing is very detrimental to game play and the combat is just really boring and repetitive; the combat is entirely centered around taking on HUGE groups of enemy's in relatively open areas so you're only option is to wait until they attack so you can counter, lather, rinse, and repeat. Stealth kills are aggravating hard to get because you just stick to everything and the targeting system is for lack of a better word BROKE TO HELL!. Free running is fun but once again Connor is covered in magnetic gorilla glue and sticks to everything you don't want him to. I want to run in a straight line, up a house, over the house, and jump down on the other side to air assassinate an enemy. instead I run in a straightish line, half way up the house before I'm flung in some other direction and grab onto a flag pole I couldn't even see at the time, dive off into a pile of hay then continue on to another building, climb to the top and jump to another, slip off the side and land on my target forcing me to fight his entire entourage. This game had potential to be good but after assassins creed one I really didn't like the story; It took a fresh scifi hook the first one build and turned it into(highlight for spoilers SPACE WIZARDS AND 2012!!!!!!11!!1!!!!!!.) The game play is the biggest problem I have with this game, the weapons you can buy are...pointless as you can't kill anyone without countering anyways, the ship battles are cool but too few. Guns are cool and PERIOD APPROPRIATE but way to slow to reload; animal hunting is fun but Read Dead Redemption did it better.
   
  PlayStation All stars Battle Royal - 10/10
  the story's are cool and honestly sony smash outdoes super smash IMO, the fighting is fast paced and fun. The idea of only being able to score kills with super moves really eliminated the cheap kills that can be had in smash bros, having put thousands of hours on smash with another friend who I don't mind saying is the most pro smash bro ever to live. I thing PSASBR is a much more well rounded game in all aspects....except the just terrible human beings that use Kratos and Raiden. That being said, Kratos and Raiden are the cheapest characters even conceived in any fighter ever; the online is mostly broken after the last patch but I have faith as they are an indie firm that actually seems to like the players. The support from first and third party's is staggering and refreshing, it's very cool to see company's going "hey, yeah we want in on that action. Oh you can't pay us for rights? That's cool just use this character and put our name in the credits" they get small royalties but nothing absorbent.
   
  Hotline Miami - 10/10
  once again my vote for the best indie game of the past.....what five years. yeah lets say that...well maybe tie with PSASBR. This game is just decadent in some way, you feel filthy after playing it...in a good way? This game IS being on acid and the music just pumps you up for really fuels this murder spree, the story's actually very good and has an...interesting but very confusing "twist", or not twist depending on how well you play. Just remember "you're a bad person, that has done some terrible things as of late".
   
   
  well that was my week, how was yours!


----------



## KuroTaka

League of Legends (4/5) - Great game to play online with people you know, however, the player base is quite young leading to "trolls" and such.
  Darksiders 2 (4.5/5) - Would be a 5/5 for an offline game, however, the number three is used as a core for all missions, with three sub-missions within each mission etc. Gets really repetitive.
  Sleeping Dogs (4/5) - Great setting in Hong Kong, however, the game is too objective orientated, doesn't feel like a true sandbox game like the GTA series.
  Street Fighter X Tekken (4.5/5) - Good crossover by Namco Bandai and Capcom. Good Graphics for a 2.5D game. Should expand character list though.


----------



## miceblue

Newcomer to this thread.
   
  Assassin's Creed III (PC) - 7/10
   
  It's the first Assassin's Creed game I've ever played.

 It was decent, but I was hoping it would be more stealthy.
 I must admit, even though many of the weapons were completely useless for completing the game, the variety and selection of weapons was pretty impressive.
 The story was OK, but the whole Desmond thing was kind of pathetic, and not knowing the background history of him and his "crew" made me feel like I was missing something.
 The combat system was interesting and I've never encountered anything like it
 Parkour controls were good for the most part, lame and clumsy in other parts. I hate climbing up trees, putting my back against the wall, or randomly jumping off places when I don't want to.
 Connor's voice acting wasn't very good either, he reminded me of Anakin from Star Wars Episode 3 (always angry-sounding and robotic).
 The underground tunnels were kind of a waste of time as I spent a good 2+ hours exploring them.
 Animus hacks felt like an add-in and was completely unnecessary.
 The whole Homestead and hunting features were a nice thing for side-quests but felt completely useless.
 Hot dang there are a lot of bugs in this game! The side-quest where you had to "protect" Dr. White was impossible to do without looking it up on the internet (throw poison needles at the targets since you can't kill the targets any other way, and then you have to buy more when the mobile convoy comes around; seriously, What?). Animals or enemies getting stuck in trees was annoying too.
 Dem optional objectives................were freaking annoying. Air tackling the runaway soldier for the main story and the thief on the ship for the side-quest took me about 20 tries, and about twice that amount for taking down the entire fleet of ships in 1:30. Not shoving anyone on the street while chasing Lee or that one dude who throws money on the streets (I don't even remember what that was for) was equally as annoying.
 I only liberated 1 of 3 sectors in Boston because I failed the other 2 I think, and I completed the game. Is there no other way to liberate these areas?
   
  I'm running it on a Retina MacBook Pro so my frame rate suffered, but that's not the game's fault. I can't play multiplayer as a result of the frame rate though.
   
  Overall, a pretty fun game for the most part. I haven't played an open-world game in a long time so it was super fun just exploring places and doing random side-quests. Bugs, story ending, optional objectives, and some extra stuff were my only major complaints for it.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Newcomer to this thread.
> 
> Assassin's Creed III (PC) - 7/10
> 
> ...


 
  I did read your post, but I nearly stopped reading after this.
  Play the first and second, they are much better in every aspect except for free roam.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah I've read that the second one was better for stealth stuff, character development, and overall story. Ezio's outfit is more assassin-looking than that of Connor's.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Yeah I've read that the second one was better for stealth stuff, character development, and overall story. Ezio's outfit is more assassin-looking than that of Connor's.


 

 the first is the best out of the three for stealth and character development IMO.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Dang, I knew I should have purchased that bundle on Steam when it was on sale. >.>
  Oh well, I'll wait until it goes on sale again.
   
  I was playing it again today, is there any way to liberate areas after you complete the game? It seems that I've done everything I can but treasure/feather/trinket hunting. Brawler and Frontiersman missions seem to have disappeared even though I'm not 100% completed, for example. I can't seem to find the mission for Achilles' outfit either, and I've done all of Homestead icons/missions that showed up on all of my maps. Never mind, I forgot to purchase the tools from a shop in New York. -.-
   
  Also, 2 questions:

 Why do triangle things appear all over the game? It's pretty annoying and uncalled for. e.g. when you hide in some bushes/grass triangles appear all over you, when you hide in a group of people in a riot triangles appear all over you and random lines connect to the circle icon above your head, when you see a mission person triangles surround them
 What's up with the random "buzzing" effect that appears throughout the game? e.g. when you unlock a door in the underground tunnels, when you rip a wanted poster off the city walls, when you upgrade a Homestead person and the building is reconstructed


----------



## clyw98

Picked up Sleeping Dogs in the Steam Winter Sale, so here goes.
   
  Pros-

 Focus on melee combat sets it apart from other open world rpgs
 Driving feels nice and tight (mouse and keyboard)
 Storyline is good overall, seemed to be fairly well written
 Amazing world: Refreshing to see an open world game not set in the U.S., and Hong Kong looks great
 Side NPC conversations add to immersion, and can be quite funny (esp. the two women standing outside of the first apartment)
   
  Cons-

 Melee combat is repetitive, and gets old
 Short main storyline, around 12-13 hours
 Girlfriend segments end after the first date, seem to have been hastily removed (a message from Not Ping is received at one point in the game, but is quickly covered up with a phone call from another character, and there is no way to actually see the message, leading me to believe there were more dating missions, but they were removed for whatever reason)
 Bad DLC
 It is nearly impossible to fail gun sequences, as they are incredibly easy
   
  Overall Verdict- 8/10
  Sleeping Dogs has a great world, interesting story, and good mechanics, leading to what I consider to be a very good addition to the open-world RPG genre.


----------



## SkitZ0

I picked up Black Ops 2 like a ******* idiot.  0/10....and that's putting it nicely.


----------



## Kirosia

Hitman Absolution 2/5 - Played twice, about 80-90%. I hate the "Attack of the Saints" level. Just, terrible, and I couldn't stomach having to do it twice.
   
  Far Cry 3 4/5 - Worth building a new PC for
   
  Sleeping Dogs 3/5 - Like the characters, story, but pretty bleh gameplay. I do like riding motorcycles.


----------



## miceblue

It's not out yet...just a few more days, but I think Fire Emblem: Awakening will receive high marks from me. I'm a big fan of the USA's versions of Fire Emblem on the GBA and I didn't really like the ones on the GameCube, Wii, or DS.
  Hopefully it will be a super memorable game like Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and the USA's first Fire Emblem game. I totally pre-ordered the special edition Fire Emblem 3DS bundle just for this game.


----------



## anoxy

If you were a fan of Diablo 2, or just like adventure, hack-n-slash, dungeon crawler type games in general, you owe it to yourself to check out Path of Exile. It's free to download and play so there's no reason not to. It's still an open beta, but in my experience, it's bug free and enjoyable.


----------



## Kukuk

SWTOR: 6/10. What's here is good, and I'm enjoying the hell out of it. Proper cut scenes are great to have in an MMO, and they're very well made, the main storyline is very solo-friendly, and the fact that each character type has a different story is great. I am, however, having serious issue with being a F2P player. Technically, I'm a "preferred" player, so I don't have utterly ridiculous limits like only 2 characters, and only one quick bar, but it's still really, really restricting.


----------



## Wirbel

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> If you were a fan of Diablo 2, or just like adventure, hack-n-slash, dungeon crawler type games in general, you owe it to yourself to check out Path of Exile. It's free to download and play so there's no reason not to. It's still an open beta, but in my experience, it's bug free and enjoyable.


 
   
  I've been in a few of the betas over the last year and am enjoying the open beta so far. Although I thought TL2 was fantastic, I love that POE brings back the dark, gritty atmosphere of Diablo. 
   
  So far, POE exceeds expectations and is everything D3 should have been.


----------



## Cakensaur

HOMM III - 9/10, back to the past for me. its everything i remember


----------



## Kirosia

Max Payne 3 -6.5./10. And that's being generous. I'm partway through the last mission, the entire experience has been competent, but often frustratingly dull and irritating. One of those "what the hell were pro reviewers injecting into the nostrils?".


----------



## SkitZ0

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Max Payne 3 -6.5./10. And that's being generous. I'm partway through the last mission, the entire experience has been competent, but often frustratingly dull and irritating. One of those "what the hell were pro reviewers injecting into the nostrils?".


 
   
  Considering that a lot of reviewers are being paid to give games high scores........yeeeeaaaaaa
   
  Forza Horizon = 8.5/10
  Forza 4 = 8/10
  Black Ops 2 post patch = 6.5/10


----------



## Master Shake

First post on this thread, im currently playing skyrim (i have all the dlc's), borderlands 2, and Halo 4
  Skyrim-Base game 9.5/10 i seriously love this game even though it came out a while ago
  Skyrim- Dawnguard Expansion 7.5/10 Cool expansion with a cool story and cool new weapons, i wish it were longer
  Skyrim-Hearthfire Build houses wooo... 6/10 lots of options for houses, but boring
  Skyrim- Dragonborn 9/10 Great expansion, cool new weapons and armor and gameplay attributes, good story and lots of side missions and locations.
   
  Borderlands 2 9/10 Great game, a few bugs but other than that its awesome.
   
  Halo 4 8/10 Great fps, definitely better than reach was, really pushing the xbox with its graphics (time for the new systems
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or pc)


----------



## Planar_head

If you play Max Payne with any kind of sincere effort to be serious about what's going on, you're not doing it right. I think Max Payne 3 can't hold a candle to Max Payne 2 because of how they play. Max Payne 3 tries to be sarcastic, serious and dark. Max Payne 2 is dark, but 100% sarcastic and utilizes just the right tropes to make everything funny. It's like May Payne 3 got diluted too much, like when you put too much milk in your coffee.
   
  As far as the gameplay is concerned, Max Payne always seemed to be a frustrating game; there's equal potential that you'll snap your controller in half or feel like a champ afterwards.
   
  Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Max Payne 3 -6.5./10. And that's being generous. I'm partway through the last mission, the entire experience has been competent, but often frustratingly dull and irritating. One of those "what the hell were pro reviewers injecting into the nostrils?".


----------



## Venti

Just finished the mass effect series
   
  Will give the first a 9
  and the second and third an 8.
   
  Really enjoyed the side stories the game had to offer.


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





master shake said:


> First post on this thread, im currently playing skyrim (i have all the dlc's), borderlands 2, and Halo 4
> Skyrim-Base game 9.5/10 i seriously love this game even though it came out a while ago
> Skyrim- Dawnguard Expansion 7.5/10 Cool expansion with a cool story and cool new weapons, i wish it were longer
> Skyrim-Hearthfire Build houses wooo... 6/10 lots of options for houses, but boring
> ...


 
   
  I may sound like a noob, but..
  Do you start from level 1 when you play a DLC?


----------



## Master Shake

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> I may sound like a noob, but..
> Do you start from level 1 when you play a DLC?


 
  You continue from your current level in skyrim as well as borderlands (im max level in both, all skills 100 in skyrim)


----------



## thecourier

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Then don't kill everyone you see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well i re-started playing on Hard level. Getting all the game items makes things more challenging.


----------



## Katun

*Journey* gets a 10/10 from me.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Has anyone already played Dead Space 3? After seeing the review, I am considering not buying it since the game is not as scary and surprising as the installments before.... Although it received a good score, I still have my doubts.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





absolutezero said:


> Has anyone already played Dead Space 3? After seeing the review, I am considering not buying it since the game is not as scary and surprising as the installments before.... Although it received a good score, I still have my doubts.


 
   
  Did you play the demo?
   
  I'm one who believes Dead Space died after the first game.


----------



## miceblue

Guh, Fire Emblem Awakening is harder than I thought. I can't use the typical tactics I used in Fire Emblem [7] and Fire Emblem Sacred Stones. Pairing-up and local character supports all add a new strategy element to the game, which is awesome.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Quote: 





katun said:


> Did you play the demo?
> 
> I'm one who believes Dead Space died after the first game.


 

 Nope, I don't go into demoes and stuff..
  Well Dead Space 2 for me is still entertaining and full of suspense at the same time meanwhile the way I see it Dead Space 3 is more to the action side that I found too common in modern games.


----------



## Katun

Quote: 





absolutezero said:


> Nope, I don't go into demoes and stuff..
> Well Dead Space 2 for me is still entertaining and full of suspense at the same time meanwhile the way I see it Dead Space 3 is *more to the action side that I found too common in modern games.*


 
   
  I thought the same with Dead Space 2. They tried way to hard on all this cinematic scenes, and I'd just sit there and yawn. Unimpressive EA... Visceral.
   
  Dead Space 2 had a lot of great control and interface improvements from the first game, but other than that. Still fun though. 3, simply doesn't look fun.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Quote: 





katun said:


> I thought the same with Dead Space 2. They tried way to hard on all this cinematic scenes, and I'd just sit there and yawn. Unimpressive EA... Visceral.
> 
> Dead Space 2 had a lot of great control and interface improvements from the first game, but other than that. Still fun though. 3, simply doesn't look fun.


 
   
  Haha, the cinematic scenes are also a low point for me in Dead Space 2.
   
  Might just try the demo then in the end and if there is something I can relate with in the game then I might buy it.


----------



## Ferr

I got Binary Domain for cheap and Im surprised how good it was.
   
  Good gameplay with nice variety, good enemy IA, awesome bosses and a good story (for a Third person shooter game) with a likable cast. As a single player game, I found it way better than Gears of Wars campaigns and such (weird how IMO the best TPS are japan made, mainly this one and Vanquish).


----------



## WhiteCrow

Fallout 2 9/10- I just got this crazy urge to replay fallout...ALL OF THEM. Fallout 2 is one of the best top down RPG's IMO. It's really challenging but not like the first one where its just impossible. I love how much there is to do in the game as well.


----------



## Tony1110

Max Payne 3 is boring and repetitive. Watch a tedious video sequence, go into a room, shoot some people... I got midway through the second disc and traded it in for Dishonored, which is fantastic.


----------



## atachi

Quote: 





absolutezero said:


> Has anyone already played Dead Space 3? After seeing the review, I am considering not buying it since the game is not as scary and surprising as the installments before.... Although it received a good score, I still have my doubts.


 
  Hey, I am playing Dead Space 3 at the moment and hope can answer your question. Surely It's not as scary as the first Dead Space, this is the third times you encounter with the Necromorph so there's that.
  - Ammo is plenty, if you upgrade enough, the Necromorph don't pose a threat anymore, thus encounter them become a chore.
  - Control is fluid, which makes the game become more like an action game. The first Dead Space is scary to me because the character was clumsy and slow to control.
  - Sound is amazing, with a headset you can tell precisely where the Necromorph coming from with their scream and footsteps.
  - Graphic is beautiful on high setting. 
  - Other characters is unlikable (whining bitch, jerk.. etc)
   
  I think It's fun and have a lot of replay value, especially if you have a COOP buddy. Otherwise, It's not a real horror game and a sub-standard action game.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Quote: 





atachi said:


> Hey, I am playing Dead Space 3 at the moment and hope can answer your question. Surely It's not as scary as the first Dead Space, this is the third times you encounter with the Necromorph so there's that.
> - Ammo is plenty, if you upgrade enough, the Necromorph don't pose a threat anymore, thus encounter them become a chore.
> - Control is fluid, which makes the game become more like an action game. The first Dead Space is scary to me because the character was clumsy and slow to control.
> - Sound is amazing, with a headset you can tell precisely where the Necromorph coming from with their scream and footsteps.
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the points man!
   
  So ammo scarcity are available only in higher difficulty I presume?
  I'll give it a try I think, I enjoyed DS 2 so giving DS 3 a chance should be no problem.


----------



## DefQon

Clocked Hitman Absolution recently and besides it being different to the previous of the franchise with a bit of Splinter Cell "stealth" involved it was actually pretty fun. 7.5/10
   
  Have gone back to playing Blood Money as I have a crap load of games I buy for cheap on Steam but never get to playing, so far it's been a 7.5/10 for me got 2 more missions left I think.
   
  Crysis 3 MP Beta - 5/10 I don't like it, hopefully there is something more Crytek will bring to the table when the game is released.


----------



## atachi

Quote: 





absolutezero said:


> Thanks for the points man!
> 
> So ammo scarcity are available only in higher difficulty I presume?
> I'll give it a try I think, I enjoyed DS 2 so giving DS 3 a chance should be no problem.


 
  I play on Normal and I stocked up like hundreds of bullets for each guns. There are classic, hardcore modes, which I presume will be much harder.
   
  You can also craft your own weapons with your own attachments and set up, which is a nice things.
   
  I don't have a problem with Dead Space 3, It's fun and decent.


----------



## NamelessPFG

The Showdown Effect - 8.5/10.
   
  It's sort of like a modernized, 2.5D take on The Outfoxies, in that it's all about action movie hero expies fighting it out to the death.
   
  The netcode's a bit janky, but it's FUN! And to be fair, it's still in closed beta.


----------



## anoxy

Finally got around to playing Dark Souls, and holy **** they were not kidding when they said i'd die a lot. This game is really frustrating. 
   
  But it's really good at the same time. I haven't wasted so much life on a video game like this in a long time..


----------



## v10gta

Forza Horizon- 9/10. I LOVE THIS GAME. i love it because it give you a fun feeling when just playing with friends. and you can do many things online. On otehr terms Forza 4 is still a lot better, Its really realaistic. because you can mod the cars to handle to what you would like.


----------



## timaries

Maybe a little too late, but
  L.A. Noire - 7/10
   
  Personally I would give 9.5/10 for the gameplay, as it really brings the 40s back. Beside that, the game really havs flaws, and the storyline could have been much better.


----------



## kuriousmax

Pokemon Black Version 2 - 8.5
  Good, basically the same general Pokemon formula with some minor additions.
   
  Harvest Moon 3D: A New Beginning - 9.0
  The best Harvest Moon game since the PS1.
   
  Far Cry 3 - 8.7
  Definitely one of the best first person shooters I've played in a while.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





kuriousmax said:


> Pokemon Black Version 2 - 8.5
> Good, basically the same general Pokemon formula with some minor additions.
> 
> Harvest Moon 3D: A New Beginning - 9.0
> ...


 
  Oooh I've been looking at the Harvest Moon 3D game. Nice!


----------



## Audio-Omega

Metal Gear Rising - 6/10
   
  The camera view is terrible when fighting that big metal gear and the control is too slow for that kind of action.


----------



## Ferr

Weird, I give Rising 9/10. But I love hack and slash and Platinum Games's work.
   
  I think camera speed can be changed in options? Cant check it now.
   
  Anyways, camera is a bit hectic, but other than that.. HOLY ****! The controls are so fluid, Raiden is so much fun to use. The Blade mode never gets old, is awesome to just cut enemies in hundred pieces. The bosses are fantastic and the music helps set the mood.
  Seriously, the game just keeps getting better chapter after chapter, although the last ones feels a little rushed (no wonders, Platinum Games only had 1 year and half to finish it).


----------



## Blisse

Going to say, Blacklight: Retribution gets a 10/10 for me, even though it's F2P. While Planetside has the gigantic ass number of players, the gameplay in Blacklight is a lot better feeling. I come from a Counter-strike background, but I can definitely see why these types of games are entertaining.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I kept comparing it to Metal Gear Solid 4 hence the low score.  The other thing is that the game is short.


----------



## bowei006

Assassins Creed 3: 7.5/10
Far Cry 3: 8.3/10
Crysis 3: 8/10
World of tanks: 8.5/10


These are all enjoyability.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Assassins Creed 3: 7.5/10
> Far Cry 3: 8.3/10
> Crysis 3: 8/10
> World of tanks: 8.5/10
> ...


 
  Did you complete all of the missions in Assassin's Creed 3? I'm having a hard time justifying the time needed to level-up my recruits to Assassin rank.....


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Did you complete all of the missions in Assassin's Creed 3? I'm having a hard time justifying the time needed to level-up my recruits to Assassin rank.....


 

 yeah assassins creed 3 is just kind of meh to me. I think we had a few haters in the thread earlier. Removing all aspect of finesse from a game about being an assassin is just a silly idea. the story inside of the animus is okay but outside....well I don't understand why people hate Indiana Jonas 4 for aliens when its right in line with all the other crazy bullschiit that happens but this game gets a pass? Also how devastated were the devs that 2012 never happened? I'm working up to beating it...but I feel I need to replay one and two before hand just to get the steam to muddle through it, and that's never a good thing to say about a game. I'm in no way disputing your rating of the game as everyone is entitled to an opinion. I'm just saying they could have given us a better game as a third REAL installment after pushing out so many full price glorified DLC campaigns.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Did you complete all of the missions in Assassin's Creed 3? I'm having a hard time justifying the time needed to level-up my recruits to Assassin rank.....


 
  Recruits!?
   
  HA!
   
  I'm on the part in aiding in the revolutionary war effort. Basically calling the militia men for Paul Reverre and fighting.
   
  Platform is PC
   
  Gameplay and controls are so bad with PC it's hilarious. Optomization for PC is also a joke.


----------



## Audioscope

Assassins Creed III - Liberation (PS Vita)
  -I bought this game along with the PS Vita, but I guess I am not a fan of this game, but I like games with more action or strategy.  There is alot of repetitive gameplay here.  My rating would be 6 out of 10.
   
  I know there are some fans of this game though.  If you are interested, I will sell you my copy.  I have the Limited Edition Steelbox Version.  PM me.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah the PC controls are meh.....
  The game as a whole was okay I thought. I haven't played an open-world game in a long time so it was quite refreshing from the 'norm for me.
  I just wish there weren't so many darn bugs! Also, a lot of the optional objectives were a pain in the butt to do. Take down Johnson without running into anyone, or take down the dude before he enters the tunnel/hideout. 
   

   

   

  ^ that one cracked me up when I saw it


----------



## FeedMe

*Halo 4 - 9/10*
  The campaign is the best of the series. Multiplayer is also very fun, and it's the game I've been returning to. Almost as fun as it was in Halo 3.
   
*Battlefield 3 - 8.5/10*
  The most fun with friends, and provides an incredible experience with great graphics and sounds.
   
*Portal 2 - 8.5/10*
  Great fun, and the voice acting and plot are great.
   
*RAGE - 8/10*
  One of my favourite games of it's kind. The new dlc that came out is pretty good, too. The game does have some issues, though, such as bad graphics at times, lazy writing and poor combat at times. The railgun is incredible, though.
   
*Black Ops 2 - 7/10*
  Definitely not as bad as I thought it would be, although it's still a bit tiring since it's still the same physics as the modern warfare games... Great for when I'm in the mood for some CoD.


----------



## Noone025

Rage got boring for me, drive some place, kill some stuff. drive somewhere else, kill some stuff. 
   
  Getting old school,
   
  Starcraft 2 - 8/10 so far
   
  Recent Plays:
   
  Crysis 2: 8/10. Great Graphics, Nice levels, missing something.
   
  Borderlands 2: 9/10. Loved the 1st one, this one had just enough new stuff to keep me interested in finding everything, leveling up, etc.
   
  Dishonored: 9/10. I gave it an 8 on the first play through, but the replay to have almost no deaths and the alternate ending was challenging. Nice concept.
   
  Deus Ex: 6:10 I have not played it through, was suprised how boring it was, didn't seem to do anything particularly well. I did have a go straight after the last 3 titles, so it may just be a case of too many FPS' back to back.
   
  I have the new Tomb Raider due out very soon and Hitman (it was cheap), so clearing the FPS space before I jump on them.


----------



## Amorgan

Tomorrow i'm getting Assassins creed 3 and Crysis 3. 
   
  Been playing Rage DLC, "The scorchers" which i rate 8 of 10. Crappy graphic engine, but the story gets interesting.


----------



## Audio-Omega

*Metal Gear Rising*
  I was surprised to see a character from Metal Gear Solid 4 in Rising.  Solid Snake referred to this character as "him" in Metal Gear Solid 2.


----------



## Kukuk

Decided to give Skyrim another go, since patch 1.9 added a higher difficulty. Starting out, it's just so incredibly hard. Most enemies one-hit me, even when I'm blocking, and pretty much all enemies are damage sponges.
   
  I will say, with the difficulty so high, followers are incredibly useful. They, too, are damage sponges, so they work very well as tanks. I probably wouldn't have made it through the first (real) dungeon if I didn't have a follower!
   
  Every time I level my heart sinks a little, because I never know if that's going to be the level that sets the enemies up in difficulty.
   
  Still, I'm thoroughly enjoying it, and I'll rate it as I've always rated Skyrim: 8/10.


----------



## kova4a

I'm playing the new Tomb Raider and I have to say I'm pretty impressed. I expected it to be much more like Uncharted but the stealth element and the added option on how you want to tackle most situations it's a big plus. I am a huge Uncharted fan but taking on waves after waves of enemies gets stale pretty fast and I prefer how Crystal Dynamics handled that aspect of the gameplay. It's also nice how you can "warp" (Dark Souls reference) from bonfire to bonfire and go back to locations you've already been to to further explore them with the new items you acquired - yeah, you can upgrade you weapons and skills. There is a bunch of stuff to collect and there are hidden optional tombs around that you can find and explore.  
  My only gripe is with the QTE part of the game, which is oversimplistic - press Y, mash X and that's all (there was one moment early in the game when you had to press the trigger buttons in quick succession but that was all of it). And finally, the game looks really good - I decided to go for the pc version and the game is clearly not just a bad console port. There is even a benchmark test in the menu to check your rig. 
*9/10*


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Has anyone played SimCity yet? The user metacritic score are atrocious due to the online DRM and the server kept crashing.
   
  Damn, I held off buying Dead Space 3 to buy SimCity and now this happens.
  What the hell happened to sequels recently???
   
  I hope SC II : HoS does not have any issues.
   
  Anyway, since this is rate the recent videogames thread, I'll just review the latest I have played:
  Hearts (yes, the standard package PC game)
   
  Graphics : 7 (meh)
  Story : -
  Replay Value : 10
  Sound : -
   
  Overall : Doesn't matter, it's addicting anyway (Also sometimes I feel the 3 AI are ganging up on me, those pricks)


----------



## bowei006

Crysis 3: 8/10
  Tomb Raider 2013 (not finished): 8.5 - 9/10
   
  I'm THOROUGHLY surprised at Tomb Raider, I didn't think it was going to be so fleshed out. IT is done quite well. A bit more shooting and killing and enviromental juggling then puzzle solving and actual tomb raiding though.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> Crysis 3: 8/10
> Tomb Raider 2013 (not finished): 8.5 - 9/10
> 
> I'm THOROUGHLY surprised at Tomb Raider, I didn't think it was going to be so fleshed out. IT is done quite well. A bit more shooting and killing and enviromental juggling then puzzle solving and actual tomb raiding though.


 
  Well, I wasn't really impressed with Crysis 3 but Tomb Raider is really good. For one the shooting and killing is way better than in Uncharted and I actually like the more realistic approach instead of killing sharks or dual wielding pistols and making crazy flips and kicks while killing a dinosaur. Actually shooting and killing is way less than expected, especially after all the reviews and comparisons to Uncharted. No waves of enemies spawning from thin air or that bad aim - actually Lara can pull off headshots with the bow with ease and it's very satisfying. I do agree on the less amount of puzzles though and they are mostly not vet challenging while in some of the previous games I spent quite some time thinking about some of the puzzles and jumping around thinking what I should do. I think it's because of the more cinematic approach that gets you fluently through the whole story without too much of slow downs.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, I wasn't really impressed with Crysis 3 but Tomb Raider is really good. For one the shooting and killing is way better than in Uncharted and I actually like the more realistic approach instead of killing sharks or dual wielding pistols and making crazy flips and kicks while killing a dinosaur. Actually shooting and killing is way less than expected, especially after all the reviews and comparisons to Uncharted. No waves of enemies spawning from thin air or that bad aim - actually Lara can pull off headshots with the bow with ease and it's very satisfying. I do agree on the less amount of puzzles though and they are mostly not vet challenging while in some of the previous games I spent quite some time thinking about some of the puzzles and jumping around thinking what I should do. I think it's because of the more cinematic approach that gets you fluently through the whole story without too much of slow downs.


 
  I'm quite pleased with Tomb Raider.
   
  I think it escapes the dev's how an airplane acts like a Faraday Cage though


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I'm quite pleased with Tomb Raider.
> 
> I think it escapes the dev's how an airplane acts like a Faraday Cage though


 
  LOL Airplanes aren't that great Faraday cages. There are many examples of planes that crashed in lightning storms and let's just say that's the Dragon's Triangle and thus the storm is somewhat supernatural


----------



## LeDave

Real Racing 3 on my iPad 4. 6/10, but 9/10 as compared to other iPad games. The graphics are amazing and the sound is decent.


----------



## struggles

War of Thunder 
  Arma 3/Wastleand
   
  Excellent games with tons of potential in every aspect, both in alpha at the moment.


----------



## Gangler

kova4a said:


> I'm playing the new Tomb Raider and I have to say I'm pretty impressed. I expected it to be much more like Uncharted but the stealth element and the added option on how you want to tackle most situations it's a big plus. I am a huge Uncharted fan but taking on waves after waves of enemies gets stale pretty fast and I prefer how Crystal Dynamics handled that aspect of the gameplay. It's also nice how you can "warp" (Dark Souls reference) from bonfire to bonfire and go back to locations you've already been to to further explore them with the new items you acquired - yeah, you can upgrade you weapons and skills. There is a bunch of stuff to collect and there are hidden optional tombs around that you can find and explore.
> My only gripe is with the QTE part of the game, which is oversimplistic - press Y, mash X and that's all (there was one moment early in the game when you had to press the trigger buttons in quick succession but that was all of it). And finally, the game looks really good - I decided to go for the pc version and the game is clearly not just a bad console port. There is even a benchmark test in the menu to check your rig.
> *9/10*


 
Pretty much agree with everything here just finished the story about to go back and try to get 100%. Multi player is a bit of an afterthought unfortunately. And I hear some people with 600 series nvidia cards are having performance issues so beware of that if your a PC guy.


----------



## oqvist

Deus Ex Human Revolution 9/10 a modern classic. Only reason I don´t give it a 10/10 is the boss battles. Why didn´t they just skip them. First wasn´t particlularly hard but meh. It´s also weird that the cut scenes has worse graphics then the real time graphics...


----------



## luckybaer

I really like Black Ops 2 Multiplayer. I know that the biggest gripe is lag compensation, but I try not to think about that.

I lost interest in Modern Warfare 3 after Prestige Level 4 and 14,000 kills, but I am still very much into BO2 at Prestige Level 6 and 20,000+ kills.

Everything is streamlined for more enjoyment - setting up classes, making your own logo, etc. it isn't perfect, but I find it very entertaining and addicting.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I like the soundtrack of Deus Ex Human Revolution.


----------



## chewy4

I recently got Sleeping Dogs on a Steam sale.
   
  So far I'd say about 8/10, I like it a lot more than I thought I would. Unfortunately it doesn't support custom resolutions so I have to play at 720p on my TV which does not quite 1080p when my computer is hooked up(I have to scale down the resolution to fit the screen - the TV is older and not really designed for this).
   
  One thing I really appreciated is that two of the radio stations are Warp and Ninja Tune. I nearly pooped my pants when I saw that, those are some of my favorite labels.


----------



## Cheapy

Have to agree with Chewy on sleeping dogs. I recieved the game as part of the AMD never settle bundle and was surprised how much I enjoyed it. The setting and missions are actually quite enjoyable but what really stood out to me was how seamless the world felt and how alive it seemed. It avoided the underpopulated feel some open world games have.

 8/10 from me too


----------



## tdockweiler

Sorry a bit offtopic, but do you think if I loved Uncharted 2 I'd like the new Tombraider? I saw a short video and the combat looks really similar.
  I guess I can google it. Rented it but never got a chance to play it.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Sorry a bit offtopic, but do you think if I loved Uncharted 2 I'd like the new Tombraider? I saw a short video and the combat looks really similar.
> I guess I can google it. Rented it but never got a chance to play it.


 
  Never played Uncharted 2 but many have been comparing the two.
   
  There may be demo's for download on xbox and ps3?
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomb_Raider_(2013_video_game)
   
  The reviews for the game have been great giving it critical aclaim.


----------



## Gangler

tdockweiler said:


> Sorry a bit offtopic, but do you think if I loved Uncharted 2 I'd like the new Tombraider? I saw a short video and the combat looks really similar.
> I guess I can google it. Rented it but never got a chance to play it.


 

Yeah pretty certain there is demos out on consoles. 

I would say yes if you enjoy uncharted combat is similar, pretty standard 3rd person shooter, but with more emphasis on the exploring / plat forming
 aspect. And the option to finish enemies with stealth


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Sorry a bit offtopic, but do you think if I loved Uncharted 2 I'd like the new Tombraider? I saw a short video and the combat looks really similar.
> I guess I can google it. Rented it but never got a chance to play it.


 
  Yeah, you will. I still think Uncharted 2 is the best but I can tell you that the new Tomb Raider is very close and I do like it more than Uncharted 3. The combat is better - especially aiming and hit detection. Add to that the stealth mechanics and I'll pick Tomb Raider above Uncharted 1 and 3 every day of the week.


----------



## Dyaems

Dirt 3 - the tutorial is not helpful at all, its even frustrating! specially for someone who has never played any dirt games before. everything else, is awesome. 8/10
  PoE - no complains at all in-game, the only problem i have is that "checking resources" problem which maybe is on my end. 8/10
  osu! - becoming shiettier everytime i login once in a while 3/10


----------



## kova4a

I finally started playing PoE seriously. I've been a beta user for months but I'm very impressed with what they did. Way better than Diablo 3, which is boring as hell.


----------



## atachi

Rayman Origins Vita, I got this game from the sales. This game is ******* amazing, fun, addictive. Totally recommend for anyone who is looking for a good platformer.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I finally started playing PoE seriously. I've been a beta user for months but I'm very impressed with what they did. Way better than Diablo 3, which is boring as hell.


 

 Yeah, I was looking into PoE. Torchlight two was also calling my name. damn you game's and your time needed to play them.


----------



## thewolfisnear

Midnight Club - Los Angeles *8.5/10*
   
  Stacking - *7/10*
   
  Super Mario Bros. III - Yoshi's Island - *9/10*


----------



## SnowmanU

(PC)
  Tomb Raider* - 8/10*
  Alan Wake - *9/10 (Replay)*
  Dead Space 3 - *7/10*


----------



## KingStyles

Final Fantasy 13 -2 === 8/10


----------



## DefQon

Tomb Raider 2013 - 8.5/10 halfway through but liking the game nonetheless.
   
  EDIT: Changed to 9/10 just finished it not to mention playable after the missions are done to revisit tombs and secret areas to gain 100% completion.


----------



## chewy4

I'm gonna have to give Tomb Raider a try, everyone seems to love it.
   
  I thought the one before it(Underworld) was horrible despite it getting decent reviews so I was a little skeptical.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





chewy4 said:


> I'm gonna have to give Tomb Raider a try, everyone seems to love it.
> 
> I thought the one before it(Underworld) was horrible despite it getting decent reviews so I was a little skeptical.


 
  Yeah it's pretty fun and I'm sort of skeptical when it comes to a rebooted or fresh new series to a franchise. But TR turned out pretty good. Haven't played any of the other TR's although I have them on Steam, might give Legend a whirl sometime soon. P.S Didn't know Lara Croft was from GB/England..she's got a strong English accent in this game.


----------



## jackwess

Assassins creed 3
   
  9 of 10 
  Great graphics, characters, but disappointing ending.


----------



## uchihaitachi

Deus Ex Human Revolution 10 out of 10.
  Wow it blew me away and its music and Blade Runner cyberpunk themes just give me the chills.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Ni no Kuni:Wrath of the white witch.
   
  I havent gotten far in, but so far its magical. not just the sillyness to it. but everything about it. Graphics wise its just stunning. It taken the kind of standard cellshaded JRPG that's this generations "deal" and stepped it up something fierce.
   
  ...the game also uses the word. Mewojasty more than once...so yeah, pretty fantastic.


----------



## Jesterphile

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Ni no Kuni:Wrath of the white witch.
> 
> I havent gotten far in, but so far its magical. not just the sillyness to it. but everything about it. Graphics wise its just stunning. It taken the kind of standard cellshaded JRPG that's this generations "deal" and stepped it up something fierce.
> 
> ...the game also uses the word. Mewojasty more than once...so yeah, pretty fantastic.


 
  Good to hear I've been debating getting it. Might have to pick it up if I keep hearing good things.
   
  I recently finished the new Tomb Raider, aside from a few minor issues not enough characterization of the other characters in the group, animals only giving XP/salvage (The deer hunting part sets it up for some cool hunt-for-food-to-survive action but didn't end up being that way)
   
   I thought it was a great game 8/10 for sure.
   
  Going to start either Dishonored or The Walking Dead next.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Yeah so far its pretty good. the only problem I have with it is that so far the amount of hand holding is almost insulting. I'm only 6 hours in but I mean come on, this isnt babby first game.


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





uchihaitachi said:


> Deus Ex Human Revolution 10 out of 10.
> Wow it blew me away and its music and Blade Runner cyberpunk themes just give me the chills.


 
   
  I had this game on my computer, but i get bored of doing the same things (repetitive)


----------



## uchihaitachi

I found the atmosphere made up for most of it anyway. Plus the highest difficulty is pretty hard! Great story line too.


----------



## jackwess

I was coming from fallout 3 (hundreds of hours, and more open world). I should have played Deus Ex first then.


----------



## svOcean

Tomb Raider - 8.5/10.  Sometimes too over dramatic for me, but I'm enjoying the game.
  Crysis 3 - 7/10.  A bit disappointing so far, but I need more playtime on it.
  Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm - 9/10.  The new units in multi-player have definitely brought an interesting dynamic back into the stale WOL game.  Single player so far has been engaging, hopefully it keeps it up farther in.


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





svocean said:


> Crysis 3 - 7/10.  A bit disappointing so far, but I need more playtime on it.


 
   
  I wouldn't call it disappointing. Oh, maybe if you are bad playing the game


----------



## uchihaitachi

I find Crysis 3 as visually stunning. Other aspects a bit meh.. for me


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





uchihaitachi said:


> I find Crysis 3 as visually stunning. Other aspects a bit meh.. for me


 

 thats really how I feel about that series of games. Its just an average shooter with great visuals.


----------



## Kukuk

I might have liked Crysis 3 if I hadn't played Far Cry 3. Far Cry 3 was much better.


----------



## uchihaitachi

Yes far cry 3 amazing


----------



## Amorgan

Does this song remind you something guys?


----------



## Kukuk

I see the word "Skrillex" so I'm not going to listen to that, but I'm going to assume since we're talking about FC3 that that's the song from one of the missions. The song was so unbelievably annoying I had to play that segment with my headphones off.


----------



## Amorgan

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> I see the word "Skrillex" so I'm not going to listen to that, but I'm going to assume since we're talking about FC3 that that's the song from one of the missions. The song was so unbelievably annoying I had to play that segment with my headphones off.


 
   
  lol
  annoying for me also, when losing on hard difficulty.


----------



## Master Shake

Im currently playing far cry 3 as well, and its an amazing game. I have only progressed the story line a little, but have mostly been getting radio towers and bases.


----------



## kova4a

Slender: The Arrival - 8/10
  Definitely the best Slender Man game but I had to wait for it the entire night just to find out that it's actually really short. Although I guess that's why it cost me 5 buck to pre-order and is $10 now.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Alright, with 60 Hours on Ni No Kuni: Wrath Of the White Witch, I can safely give it a rating I feel; unless the ending just turns into a giant Screw you that is.
  I'm going to write pretty much a full review for it with out delving into the story too much and no spoilers.
   
  Graphics: This game is beautiful; one of the few cell shaded games this gen that I would say did it perfectly. The other being Prince of Persia as no matter how you feel about that game; graphically it was stunning just as this is. The over world map is just breath taking and the town are brimming with details. This game really reminds you what more modern RPG's have been missing and that's character. Every single city is so different and has such a unique character to it; all the people in the towns have their own stories to tell you; and everything is designed marvelously. Aside from the lack of antialasing which really isn't to noticeable 90% of the time the visuals of this game are a perfect 10/10 in my book; nothing is skimped on, nothing is just a low rez LOD stuck where you're not supposed to see it, everything was crafted with care. A choice I noticed was the color pallet although colorful is split between greens and reds, there are a lot of color choices based around those two colors; and its a nice change up from the hyper vibrant xtrem throwing colors at the screen attitude that seems to follow cell shaded games. The designers had a competent color scheme they wanted to stick with and I think it works very well. The game is very vibrant but as I said; it has a color pallet the designers chose and stuck with. The animations are fabulous as well; just really really well done. Everything has a realistic movement to them and its so fluid. The game tends to run at 40-60 frames a second but stutters pretty badly when certain actions are takes; its not too common but it does happen.
   
  Game play: Great battle game play, a little hard to get the hang of but still great over all. Here's where I have problem with this game. Way way too much hand holding, It's clear this game was made to pretty much be peoples first JRPG; not I don't suggest discounting this game because of that as there is still plenty of complexity to it and a much deeper storyline than a "child's" game would have. BUT, every boss fight you have your hand held; no really challenging puzzles take place; and the tutorial really lasts the entire game which seems odd but they are just feeding you little bits of information about more complex aspects of its game play and crafting. so 7/10 on the game play; the battle system is awesome, the rest of the game play is a tad average but very fun none the less.
   
  Story: The story's pretty good as well; it falls into the typical JRPG trap a few times but is still unique and sets its self apart. The first thing however; its a tad dark for a game a kid would play...like really dark at times actually. 8/10
   
  So over all, its a great game. it has just hundreds of hours of things to do I'm sure, I'm only a little over 3/4's done with the story and I have already tackled a morrowind sized amount of side quests. The rewards for doing these side quests are well worth it and well...it has this pokemon aspect to it that I'm just addicted to right now. I give it a 9/10, its great game thats going to keep you hooked for a long time; the endgame aspect seems to go on forever from the hints I have seen in game and the pokeymans are just too fun not to catch


----------



## Master Shake

Anybody got any first impressions of bioshock infinite?


----------



## chewy4

Quote: 





master shake said:


> Anybody got any first impressions of bioshock infinite?


 
  I like what I've played so far, but I feel like I've spent just as much time tweaking the settings to run smooth on an nvidia card as I have playing the game. So I'm not too far into it yet.
   
  But so far the environments are really cool and there's a good deal of action. I still don't know what the crap is happening story-wise as I'm going in blind, haven't watched any previews or anything.


----------



## Master Shake

Quote: 





chewy4 said:


> I like what I've played so far, but I feel like I've spent just as much time tweaking the settings to run smooth on an nvidia card as I have playing the game. So I'm not too far into it yet.
> 
> But so far the environments are really cool and there's a good deal of action. I still don't know what the crap is happening story-wise as I'm going in blind, haven't watched any previews or anything.


 
  cool, im thinking of picking it up when i get paid friday, im playing on xbox though so no tweaking things for me, i do wish i had the money for a gaming pc though


----------



## Kirosia

Bioshock Infinite (PC) 8.5/10 - Just finished.
   
  Story, characters, and narrative are above average among modern games, though not particularly standout if you're a veteran of decently written science fiction. It's definitely a Bioshock sequel (even if not directly), two steps forward for the most part. Weapons and Vigor (Plasmids) were a bit of a letdown, the more off-the-wall guns weren't as fun or useful as the basic shotgun/sniper/pistol/etc. Upgrades didn't alter guns visually (I think) or give them unique properties, just increased stats. And enemies didn't wow, you're fighting predominately soldiers with guns. Every aspect probably could've been better, but it was enough to keep me engrossed.


----------



## DefQon

I got bored of the Bioshock series after the first game.
   
  On other hand, torrented Crysis 3 and I'm glad I did - 5.5/10. Nothing special except the graphics.


----------



## Netforce

Finished Bioshock Infinite, wasn't that hard but really enjoyed it. Ending leaves me wanting more answers but it'll likely come from the dlcs.


----------



## WhiteCrow

http://kotaku.com/5980747/ni-no-kuni-the-kotaku-review

 A review that does Ni No Kuni justice, just ignor everything about the diffaculty; clearly the reviewers at kotaku are very bad at games.


----------



## sari0n

Far Cry 3 was pretty unique, the entire open world thing was really cool and the graphics were great too.  I just didn't like the storyline that much, you pretty much get this bloodrage and insta-ditch all of your friends.  Everything in the storyline seems to suggest that you're just kind of a brute and you really don't do too many clever things.  Like jeez, how many times did you fall for the "surprise Vaas behind the door"?  Also your buddies all get shafted and you're pretty ingratuitous about their help too.  Dennis kind of just falls off and the doctor gets shafted hard after doing you a pretty big favor.  The loot system wasn't particularly rewarding either, honestly beating the whole game with just an AK wouldn't be too tough at all.  Still great mechanics and gameplay though, plus the graphics were excellent.
   
  Out of all the recent games, I'd say I'd have Tomb Raider (and likely Bioshock) are my favorite.  Younger Lara Croft was just really awesome and they did so many things right in that game.  I'm still playing through Bioshock but so far it's been really great.  A lot of other series though have been getting pretty stale.  Assassin's Creed, Dead Space, and Crysis were probably all good if you enjoy the series but they're really nothing new and exciting.


----------



## DefQon

Indeed, replayed Far Cry 3 properly this time with the latest update on Master level which is fairly easily. Just completed it now as I type this post - playtime total hours has been bit over 9 hours so far.
   
  Enjoyed it immensely but I felt it sort of too short. Changed my original ratings from 7.5 to 9.5/10. The ending is too fixed either join a random tribal chick which you kill your current gf and then the tribe girl kills you or save your friends and gf but the tribal chick gets killed.
   
  For some reason the game sort of felt like Tomb Raider 2013 (another good title), probably due to the dark atmosphere surrounding with the storyline.


----------



## oqvist

Far Cry 3 was an Assassins Creed/Far Cry 2 hybrid. I agree about the story being pretty bad and I honestly enjoyed Far Cry 2 more both gameplay and story wise. FC 2 let me make my own story to a much larger degree. The AC formula only worked twice for me. I hated Revelations and it felt old and a bit mal placed in Far Cry 3 with the same kind of fetch quests to ramp up the play time. What is the point with treasure hunting when it´s all marked on the map? Getting the motion sensor beeping in FC 2 made it at least a bit interesting and it wasn´t so much of it and more or less just an extra you could easilly ignore.
   
  Finished Bioshock Infinite and this is a fps with good story. I loved every minute of it. 9,5/10 most likely GOTY in the shooter genre. Though the best bits is when you are not shooting but just free to absorb your surroundings, story and all that.


----------



## DefQon

FC2 was ok but the story was just a drag and every mission was just to distant apart from each other.


----------



## Kukuk

Playing Bioshock Infinite at the moment. Not really sure what to think of it. I went in expecting to love the story, but not like the gameplay all that much... But I'm feeling the opposite now that I am playing it. I expected it to be a completely linear shooter, but really, it's not much more confined than the original Bioshock.
   
  The story is... Meh so far. The writing and themes are just really, really heavy handed, taking itself way too seriously and lacking any sense of subtlety.
   
  I will say, playing on PC, it's utterly gorgeous. Certainly in the running for strongest artistic design of a game this gen, and it's also very, very technically impressive.
   

   
  So far I'd give it a 8/10, just because I'm loving the city more than anything else about the game. More than anything, though, it's making me want to play Arcanum.


----------



## oqvist

I don´t agree about the technical aspect. It looks really really old technically but the artistic side fool you so efficiently. I mean look at the faces from the earlier decade and how crappy textures look close up. The cheap grass and all that. But you have to force yourself to see all that because you are just gawking lol
   
  But it sounds great. I always use my JVC DX 1000 for all my pre era gaming. It just feel right at home in the tube generation lol. If I wouldn´t categorize it as Fallout 3 I would say it was Bioshock . In a way Bioshock the original perhaps since it´s a closed headphone with builtin reverb for amazing room feel.


----------



## Kukuk

Doesn't look technically old to me. Not sure what kind of games you have to be playing to think it looks really, really old, actually. Sure, you can nit pick little things like textures and grass, but the lighting is excellent, it's depth of field effect is nice, scale is insanely impressive, EVERYTHING is animated, and it probably has the best use of motion blur I've seen in a game.


----------



## bowei006

Bioshock Infinite: 7.5/10
   (yes, I understand the ending very well)


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> Playing Bioshock Infinite at the moment. Not really sure what to think of it. I went in expecting to love the story, but not like the gameplay all that much... But I'm feeling the opposite now that I am playing it. I expected it to be a completely linear shooter, but really, it's not much more confined than the original Bioshock.
> 
> The story is... Meh so far. The writing and themes are just really, really heavy handed, taking itself way too seriously and lacking any sense of subtlety.
> 
> ...


 
  I agree. 7.5/10 to 8/10 depending on how you look at it.
   
  -no plot spoilers below- don't worry. Just general things
   
  The team was right. This was, but at the same time isn't 'Bioshock'.
   
  The gameplay reminds me of Bulletstorm and a bit of RAGE. Almost on rails with quick action shooting, powers and moving around with little use of an RPG like menu.
   
  Enviroment was great but not nearly as 'explorative' prone as B1/B2's. Taking and getting items was abridged. It was RPG-esque but also wasn't. In B1 and B2. You had to manage your stuff, see what you are getting and 'mix' stuff together. Here, you just mash the 'F'(or take) button constantly and quickly as you ransack.
   
  It was like Crysis 2 compared to Crysis 1. A false 'open' enviroment that wasn't very 'good'. Going into new rooms didn't exactly make you wonder who to kill or plan or anything. It was just...bland.
   
  I didn't really like any of the guns except the carbine and had a problem with them. Too accurate. One hand holding any weapon always delivers same mini crosshairs. The epitamy of on rails shooter. 
   
  Pros: Enviroment. Very efficent gameplay, plot, use of everything
  Cons: Not very 'exciting'. Plot. Efficent use of RPG/onrails/fps mix ends up in weird feeling
   
  7.5-8/10
   
  Above Average to Good but nothing I would ever replay again.


----------



## sari0n

kukuk said:


> Doesn't look technically old to me. Not sure what kind of games you have to be playing to think it looks really, really old, actually. Sure, you can nit pick little things like textures and grass, but the lighting is excellent, it's depth of field effect is nice, scale is insanely impressive, EVERYTHING is animated, and it probably has the best use of motion blur I've seen in a game.



A few of the models stood out to me. A large number of details have been textured on instead of actually molded. You can sort of tell that it was developed with aging consoles in mind, and while the PC version definitely has a lot of improvements a lot of things like the base models still stick out.
Like the flower hats that some of the women wear for instance, they're totally round with just a floral pattern on them.


----------



## Kukuk

You can nit pick any game, though. Even Crysis 3 isn't 100% consistent.


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> A few of the models stood out to me. A large number of details have been textured on instead of actually molded. You can sort of tell that it was developed with aging consoles in mind, and while the PC version definitely has a lot of improvements a lot of things like the base models still stick out.
> Like the flower hats that some of the women wear for instance, they're totally round with just a floral pattern on them.


 
  yes, if the new Razer Edge tablet can run it on high(albeit not at 1920x1080 w/ progressive scan) then...yeah
  Quote: 





kukuk said:


> You can nit pick any game, though. Even Crysis 3 isn't 100% consistent.


 
  yep yep I am. I just think its not worth a near 10/10 score


----------



## chewy4

I would probably give Bioshock Infinite a 8.5 or 9 out of 10. The story and style are the main factors bringing the score that high for me, bad things are mostly just nitpicking.
   
  Pros:
  -The plot was amazing. I had to play the last 6 hours without break.
  -Great environment and great lighting.
  -Music covers were a nice touch
  -Great dialogue
  -Dying actually has a penalty now
  -Fun gameplay, flying around enemies on the skylines can be really fun.
   
  Meh:
 -2 Weapon limit(I much prefer this over Bioshock 2's "carry a schiitload of weapons but clumsily switch to the wrong one all the ****ing time in battle beause they removed the ****ing weapon wheel for PC players" style, but Bioshock 1's weapon wheel style would be preferred)
  -Guns were OK but nothing too interesting
   
  Cons:
  -Poor optimization for Nvidia cards
  -They scrapped 3D sound as far as I can tell. It's not the norm for a game nowadays to have this but it's a shame to see it leave on a series that once had it.
  -Upgrading guns doesn't change how they look
  -Mouse controls were terrible for me, I had to use a controller(I'm guessing this will be patched, and yes I did try tweaking vsync, acceleration etc..)


----------



## anoxy

I prefer to use a controller on my PC as a long-time console gamer. I guess I just haven't gotten Mouse+keyboard down yet...my fingers aren't coordinated enough or something lol.

As for Nvidia support, isn't the game better for you since it supports PhysX or whatever?

I'm running it pretty smoothly on a 7970 @1440p Max settings.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> I prefer to use a controller on my PC as a long-time console gamer. I guess I just haven't gotten Mouse+keyboard down yet...my fingers aren't coordinated enough or something lol.
> 
> As for Nvidia support, isn't the game better for you since it supports PhysX or whatever?
> 
> I'm running it pretty smoothly on a 7970 @1440p Max settings.


 

 I agree; I normally use a controller for PC gaming unless I'm tanking on am MMO. Healing actually works wonders with a controller.  SO MANY HOTKEYS!!!! SO FAST!


----------



## DefQon

I still prefer the first Bioshock. The game lost its originality with the 2nd sequel much like Crysis 2 and 3 turned into mud after Warhead.


----------



## anoxy

Really? I think it just improved on their existing formula. Much like a good artist does in subsequent album releases. The series is original in and of itself.


----------



## DefQon

Yeah really didn't dig it that much, storyline of the 2nd sequel was pretty good but it's the gameplay and the new introduced mechanics that got me a bit of errrrmm. I'd think most games lose the "plot" and "originality" after the first in the series. The first cods, bf, crysis, assassins creed, far cry, fable, bioshock, dead space, gears of war, mass effect etc are all easily better than there sequels. The only modern game sequel that I actually felt improved from the first was Borderlands 2.


----------



## chewy4

Have you played Infinite yet DefQon? It doesn't exactly go the same route that Bioshock 2 did... BS2 was made by different developers and really pales in comparison IMO. I thought it was pretty boring but Infinite was extremely engaging. It wouldn't make sense to dismiss it just because of your experience with BS2, which Infinite has very little to do with.
   
  Quote: 





anoxy said:


> I prefer to use a controller on my PC as a long-time console gamer. I guess I just haven't gotten Mouse+keyboard down yet...my fingers aren't coordinated enough or something lol.
> 
> As for Nvidia support, isn't the game better for you since it supports PhysX or whatever?
> 
> I'm running it pretty smoothly on a 7970 @1440p Max settings.


 
  Infinite doesn't use PhysX. Generally whatever logo you see before the game starts is what it's optimized for.
   
  I like using a controller so I didn't mind the mouse controls being bad for me, but I don't see how anyone could use one multiplayer shooter(especially something like Counter Strike). You'd get slaughtered.


----------



## anoxy

Why is the logo there then?



Also, yeah I don't play much FPS multiplayer on PC, but I can imagine I'd get crapped on with a controller.


----------



## DefQon

Still playing Infinite but stopped because it got boring.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Man, beat system shock 2 again...forgot I had been playing a month or two ago; Better then Bioshock 1 and 2? yes, yes yes yes yes.


----------



## DefQon

Now System Shock 2 definitely brings back memories, I remember playing that game back in 99 on a full blown Pentium 3 Tualatin rig along with Quake 3. Good memories, game was pretty scary for it's time.


----------



## chewy4

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Why is the logo there then?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, yeah I don't play much FPS multiplayer on PC, but I can imagine I'd get crapped on with a controller.


 
  Never saw that before, looks like it is indeed in it.
   
  But it's apparantly a CPU version of it so your graphics card doesn't help out with it.
   
   
  Quote: 





defqon said:


> Still playing Infinite but stopped because it got boring.


 
  Well you must get bored easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  At least you gave it a shot. I thought it was really good, especially the last half of it where stuff starts to get crazy.


----------



## bowei006

chewy4 said:


> Never saw that before, looks like it is indeed in it.
> 
> But it's apparantly a CPU version of it so your graphics card doesn't help out with it.
> 
> ...





I just read up a bit.

I don't know why that logo is even there. It seems that Physics caluclations are done in BI. But not on the GPU. They wanted to keep physicy stuff limited to not have as much effect on FPS(Bioshock Infinite is easy to run).

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/physx/pc-games

The official Physx page also does not state that BI supports it.

Thus, i'm guessing it may be accidentially dropped in?


----------



## chewy4

I doubt they put it there on accident, that would be quite an oversight.
   
  PhysX can be ran on a CPU, but not on an AMD GPU. Infinite probably isn't listed because it only uses the CPU for it. Which is a lot worse than the GPU version given you have a decent graphics card....


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Now System Shock 2 definitely brings back memories, I remember playing that game back in 99 on a full blown Pentium 3 Tualatin rig along with Quake 3. Good memories, game was pretty scary for it's time.


 

 still is, much scarier than most new "horror" games. just something about all the exposed flesh and wires; with the creepy voices and screaming. Everything has this rotten and grimey element to it.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> still is, much scarier than most new "horror" games. just something about all the exposed flesh and wires; with the creepy voices and screaming. Everything has this rotten and grimey element to it.


 
  Haha yeah, those weird noises definitely rings a bell walking around in the spaceship. Now I want to replay Silent Hill 1 and see if I have the balls of steel to complete the game. haha


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Haha yeah, those weird noises definitely rings a bell walking around in the spaceship. Now I want to replay Silent Hill 1 and see if I have the balls of steel to complete the game. haha


 

 once again, still scarier than most new games having played it last month again.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Bayonetta on hardmode....because I love to be punished. Nothing makes you want to slit your wrist more than scoring platinum with no damage....then being hit by a single TINY enemy and being knocked down to silver...then die because he hits nearly all of your HP. And mixing in super hard bosses with regular mobs now....
   
  pretty much MFW this entire game on hardmode.


----------



## disastermouse

I just played Bioshock Infinite (PS3 version) in one sitting.  Just such an amazing game!  Currently, I'm playing a new character on Skyrim (PC/Steam with an SSD drive).


----------



## Magnum26

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> I just played Bioshock Infinite (PS3 version) in one sitting.  Just such an amazing game!  Currently, I'm playing a new character on Skyrim (PC/Steam with an SSD drive).


 
  I haven't touched my Xbox or PS3 for ages, months in fact. I spend 99% of my time on my PC, plus the graphics are 10x better.


----------



## Spastic

Ace Combat Assault Horizon PC 8/10 
   
  Crysis 3 PC 7.5/10


----------



## chewy4

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Bayonetta on hardmode....because I love to be punished. Nothing makes you want to slit your wrist more than scoring platinum with no damage....then being hit by a single TINY enemy and being knocked down to silver...then die because he hits nearly all of your HP. And mixing in super hard bosses with regular mobs now....
> 
> pretty much MFW this entire game on hardmode.


 
  Bayonetta was an amazing game, best in its class since the reboot of Ninja Gaiden. I don't think I would want to play it on hard mode though... normal was had enough for me.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





chewy4 said:


> Bayonetta was an amazing game, best in its class since the reboot of Ninja Gaiden. I don't think I would want to play it on hard mode though... normal was had enough for me.


 

 yeah, I'm 7 hours in on hardmode....and still on chapter 2.


----------



## anoxy

I couldn't get into Bayonetta. It felt too repetitive for me. Maybe it's just not my type of game.


----------



## WhiteCrow

So I beat Bioshock infinite last night at a friends house.
   
  I did enjoy the game a lot. But I stick with what I said about the story. It just tried way way to hard to make its self deep. Rather than just let it be at the "we are using quantum physics to do X" they try to over explain it and make it seem much deeper than it actually is; also saw the "twist" coming about 3 hours in. I feel 2k or who ever was developing this one just needed to lay off the "OUR STORY'S SMART!!! LOOK AT ALL THESE CONCEPTS OF TIME AND THINGS!" and just stick to "yeah, we know you can understand alternate dimensions and time travel; so we hopefully know that us trying to make it seem smart and dress it up is going to go over like a lead balloon"
   
  just my two bits.
   
  But like I Said; I did really enjoy it; great game play and I didn't hate the two gun system as much as I thought I would.
   
   
  7/10
   
  A good shooter, but the glaring self-important attitude of the story just irked me to much to ignore.


----------



## bowei006

That is a decently sized spoiler right there btw.
   
  Anyway, rating?


----------



## Kirosia

Bayonetta on hard is doable, although there's a particular fight in which you're unable to use witch-time and also have to evade cars. It's horrendous.


----------



## Riku540

BioShock Infinite: 10/10
   

   
  http://steamcommunity.com/id/gbdeleon25/stats/BioShockInfinite


----------



## chewy4

Spec Ops: The Line - About 7.7/10
   
  It's a pretty good game, and I definitely recommend it if you can get it for cheap. Only problems are that it's really short(~6 hours), and its combat gets a little lame towards the end(which is normal for cover based third person shooters). You know where you pop up and shoot one or two out of twenty enemies, hide until your health regenerates, then rinse and repeat.
   
  Overall good though, great story and the gameplay is good throughout most of it.
   
  I haven't checked out the multiplayer but I really have no interest in any 3PS multiplayer.


----------



## jackwess

While the Bioshock infinite is coming, i finished playing Tom Clancy's HAWX2 - 8/10
   
  Good story, but terrain details are poor.


----------



## Aerial Wave

Anyone else thinks that Age of empires "HD" edition is a total waste of time?


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





riku540 said:


> BioShock Infinite: 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/gbdeleon25/stats/BioShockInfinite


 

 Agreed, just finished it. Wow, what a game!
   
  Rating also, 10/10.
  And from one who always enjoyed a good Sci-Fi story, I thought the story line was first rate for a game.


----------



## jackwess

Guys, how much time you spent on finishing Bioshock?


----------



## anoxy

Does it tell you?


----------



## Kamakahah

Bioshock infinite 8.5/10. 

So many great things to say about it, but a few glaring issues that pulled me out of the experience kept this from a 10/10.


----------



## chewy4

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> Guys, how much time you spent on finishing Bioshock?


 
  About 13 hours for me.


----------



## WhiteCrow

SWTOR: Rise of the Hutt cartel, so far pretty good. the story's cool. A lot of really awesome slightly modern sci-fy ideas.


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



SPACE ELEVATORS!


  However....the gear grind...I was in top tier gear before the update; now sadfully its the second to lowest tier gear.....sigh. But oh well the operations are fun and the new areas great!


----------



## reddyxm

It only took me 9 hours to complete Bioshock Infinite.
   
  Story 10/10
   
  I found myself using the weapons more than the vigors. The vigors didn't appeal to me that much. The only powers I used was the electricity and the horse one (that lifts the enemies up into the air for a few seconds) if they were alots of enemies gathered together.


----------



## Katun

Still waiting for Dead Space 3, Crysis 3, and now Bioshock Infinite to go down in price.
   
  But in the mean time, I'm having a BLAST with Saints Row: The Third. Way, way, way too much fun!
   
  Playing the 2nd Saints Row now and I don't think I like it as much. I like both better than GTA4, which is also quite fun.


----------



## oqvist

16h here for my Bioshock Infinite run. 
   
  I am torn weither to start a 1999 run or kick off SS 2 campaign again. Will probably be SS 2. I also payed 15$ for the DLC season pass. I normally don´t do this find it a bit stupid to pay for stuff that isn´t even announced yet but well I am a sucker this time.
   
  Speaking of DLC have you seen Far Cry 3 blood dragon http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/04/11/the-nostalgic-insanity-of-far-cry-3-blood-dragon
  It´s probably poopy but still I feel I need to get it.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





oqvist said:


> 16h here for my Bioshock Infinite run.
> 
> I am torn weither to start a 1999 run or kick off SS 2 campaign again. Will probably be SS 2. I also payed 15$ for the DLC season pass. I normally don´t do this find it a bit stupid to pay for stuff that isn´t even announced yet but well I am a sucker this time.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The FarCry 3 DLC looks like the 1980s threw up all over it. I'm actually excited to play it despite my hatred for 80s style. I honestly thought it was the one style that wouldn't come around full circle, but it seems I have to put my foot in my mouth on that one.


----------



## Gangler

FC3 Blood Dragon Leaked for PC if your not opposed to pirating you can play a few weeks early. I've only just started but its a lot of fun mash up FC3 gameplay with a conry 80's action movie and you've got it, that's exactly what they went for does not take it's self seriously what so ever good for a laugh and also if you liked FC3.


----------



## FluxMaven

Just finished the new Tomb Raider on PC 9/10, Warframe on PC 8/10. Forza 4 on xbox 9/10 have been playing Black Ops II on xbox off and on since it came out 6/10


----------



## IcedTea

Monster Hunter Tri Ultimate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  If you guys have played the series before you know how awesome it is. It can be frustrating at times (not quite as frustrating as the souls series I would think). 
   
  A solid 9/10 from me


----------



## celcius

I've been playing GT5 lately and I've also been playing it on and off since it was released so I'd have to give it a 10/10. I almost take off 1 point for the standard cars and textures on some of the old tracks but it's still the best racing game of all time.


----------



## jackwess

Got bioshock today, graphics are awesome and story is good enough to keep me entertained. However, i haven't been able to play much lately


----------



## Sir Tmotts III

Just beat Bioshock Infinite 0.0


----------



## Gangler

celcius said:


> I've been playing GT5 lately and I've also been playing it on and off since it was released so I'd have to give it a 10/10. I almost take off 1 point for the standard cars and textures on some of the old tracks but it's still the best racing game of all time.


 

I have a hard time deciding between GT5 and forza 4 id say those two are tied for best ever. Do you use a racing wheel?


----------



## anoxy

I wish they made either of those games for PC


----------



## chewy4

They would be quite amazing on the PC. I really liked Forza 4, amazing game. Its only con for me was the lack of anti-aliasing(which Forza 3 did have)... playing it on PC would solve this.
   
  There aren't any similar PC racing games that interest me. They seem to take it a little too extreme on the sim side to the point where you can't even really play with a gamepad. I mean Forza had a lot of really good simulation physics going for it but it also had some assistance due to the fact that driving a car with a controller IRL would be a horrible idea.


----------



## anoxy

Yeah I'm amazed at the lack of good racing games on PC. They could be so beautiful with modern PC graphics engines.


----------



## Gangler

Agreed although i love busting out the racing wheel and my xbox the PC coud do really well with racing games the new F1 series and Dirt games are on PC and are both very fun but not quite the same as they GT / Forza series.


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Yeah I'm amazed at the lack of good racing games on PC. They could be so beautiful with modern PC graphics engines.


 
  Whaaaaaaat!
   
  There is a lot of PC Racing titles with better physics though but yes I agree visually they are generally quite dated of course


----------



## chewy4

PC racing games don't seem to have the massive production car lists that Forza and Gran Turismo have either. That was one of my favorite things about Forza. It had an awesome car list even with EA buying out Porsche.


----------



## kova4a

Well, honestly, I don't care if the car list is made of real cars or not. I just care about the gameplay but I haven't been impressed by a racing game for a long time - not on my pc or my ps3. I grew up with the first Colin McRae games and loved them but while I thoroughly enjoyed the first Dirt it's been all downhill since. I didn't like GT5 and somewhat enjoyed a bit Forza 4 (and that's coming from someone who prefers ps3). I kinda liked GRID, so I guess I'll be waiting for the new one this year but I have to admit that honestly the most fun I've had in the last few years with a racing game ironically has been playing Split Second against friends, which is a purely arcade racer.


----------



## FluxMaven

I really wish they would put Gran Turismo  and Forza on PC. The only newer racing game I have on PC is the new Need For Speed Most Wanted. Maxed out it is a beautiful game. but there are very few cars and the driving is... not very realistic lol.


----------



## kova4a

Well, if you want realistic you can always go with something like Grid, which has been released for pc and for me graphically is on par with the best looking racing games this gen. You should have a nice wheel though as I know some people who were crying while playing it with a gamepad and I wouldn't even mention using a keyboard. F1 was also not that bad realism-wise (not that I ever drove a f1 car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## chewy4

I'll probably end up picking up the new GRID if it turns out good. I rented the first one and thought it was really good especially the crash physics, I think the only reason I didn't buy it was because it was a kind of frustrating.


----------



## Kamakahah

Will anyone else be joining me in the FFXIV beta this weekend? 

Additionally warframe I give a 6.5/10. I like the combat but hate repetitive scenarios and pay to win. They get boring really fast 

5/10 for war of planes. Same issues but with less desirable gameplay, and I usually enjoy Arial combat.


----------



## Kamakahah

Phone double post.


----------



## Noone025

sir tmotts iii said:


> Just beat Bioshock Infinite 0.0




Good shooter, I found the plot a bit hit / miss. They nailed the upgrades and weapon options to me.

I probably enjoyed Tom. Raider as much, both great releases for 2013


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
 8/10


----------



## miceblue

So I just started playing The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D. I've played the original, and the re-make+Master Quest on the GameCube.
   
  Control-wise, it feels awkward.

 I just got the slingshot and the navigation speed without using the gyroscope is pretty slow and impractical in my opinion.
 I keep wanting to press Y (up-arrow on the N64 controller, C-Up on the GameCube controller) to go to first-person view. Instead, it activates an assigned weapon and I've wasted a few Deku Nuts that way.
 Using the analogue slider for spin attacks feels unrewarding too since the analogue slider feels so flimsy compared to the joysticks on the N64 and GameCube controllers. Maneuvering the camera with this slider feels clunky and I have a hard time orienting myself in-game compared to the GameCube or N64 controllers. My analogue stick is a bit squeaky too.
 The new menu system feels clunky and I miss the rotating cube interface. They even changed the sound effects such that each menu makes the "opening menu" sound effect instead of "opening menu" sound effect and the "switch within menu" sound effect like in previous games. That plus the item selection screens have a weird, gaudy-looking stone border; it just doesn't fit this Zelda game.
 Want to know how to save? Well don't bother looking at the instruction manual since it doesn't tell you. I had to look this up on the internet. In previous games you went to the menu screen and pressed the "sword" button. In this version you press Start or Select. How intuitive.
 Backflips have changed in animation such that it is really slow. I feel that doing backflips will not make you travel faster as it did in previous versions of the game.
 Likewise, the jump attack animation seems slightly longer, especially at the end of the attack
   
  Graphical-wise, this game looks gorgeous for the most part.

 Game sprites (at least the Kokiri and Link) now look more cartoony and anime-like which is weird.
 Textures have been improved, but particles in-game look a bit weird to me; remember those random floating "pollen spores" that flew around in Kokiri Forest? In this version, I feel that there are less of those flying around or they start appearing closer toward the player.
 Because of the above 2 points, I feel that the nostalgic value of the game has been decreased.
 When throwing rocks, they literally blow-up and huge chunks fly all over the place (as opposed to a small burst of rocks in previous versions).
 When jumping, Link kind of spreads his legs instead of just "jumping" normally. It's kind of award and makes Link look like a drunkard or something.
 Daaaaang does that 3D depth effect effect look nice in this game. Unlike Fire Emblem: Awakening, the textures between 2D and 3D are not lost, and nor are the colour saturation level. In Awakening, characters lost detail and colours looked washed out between 3D and 2D.
   
  Alas, I couldn't do the "infinite sword glitch" in this version yet, but I haven't really been trying. I was also going to try to see if the Zora's Domain glitch is still there too...or the early Gold Scale glitch, or getting to adult Link with only the Kokiri's Emerald (or maybe without it at all).





   




   




   




   
   
  Overall, not bad, but not perfect: 8/10
  Controls are awkward, graphic effects improved but doesn't feel the same, overall nostalgic feeling is kind of diminished for me.


----------



## disastermouse

chewy4 said:


> About 13 hours for me.



Me too. I know because played it start to finish in one sitting.


----------



## disastermouse

gangler said:


> GT and Forza with Racing Wheels is the only way to play. SOOO GOOOOOD! It's even better with a racing seat.
> 
> 
> I have a hard time deciding between GT5 and forza 4 id say those two are tied for best ever. Do you use a racing wheel?


----------



## ss2625

civ4. addictivenss rating:11/10
  just..... one.... more..... turn.....


----------



## chewy4

Surgeon Simulator 2013 -10/10
   
  This game is a must buy. It's basically about the QWOP guy doing surgery.


----------



## catscratch

Blood Bowl: Chaos Edition - 7/10.

Blood Bowl is a great game, but this version unfortunately isn't the best. It's sloppy, unpolished, and pretty buggy, with an interface that can be painfully obtuse at times. On the plus side, the artwork is great and really captures the Warhammer spirit. The core tabletop game, of which this is only a simulation, is of course fun as hell, and complex and engrossing for people that are into that sort of thing - needlessly complicated turn-based games with an elaborate dice system in the background. Though unlike other turn-based games, the fact that every game in Blood Bowl is (usually) only 16 turns and lasts typically less than 2 hours makes it far more manageable than your usual 4X or Civilization-style massive campaigns that bog down into micromanagement tedium in the end.

Still playing QuakeLive and getting the hang of duelling more and more. I'm nowhere near as good as I used to be in terms of aim and movement, but this time around I feel like I could get a far better grasp on the mental game. RIP life 

I think I'll tackle Dark Souls next, as I was a fan of both Die By The Sword as well as the awesome and criminally underplayed Blade of Darkness.


----------



## thecourier

Not familiar with Bioshock games. Do you guys think that i should start from the 1st game to understand the whole story? 
  or its something different on the Infinite? sorry if its a dumb question..


----------



## anoxy

3 is a completely different story than 1 or 2. But you'll appreciate more subtleties in 3 if you play the first 2 beforehand.


----------



## Kamakahah

thecourier said:


> Not familiar with Bioshock games. Do you guys think that i should start from the 1st game to understand the whole story?
> or its something different on the Infinite? sorry if its a dumb question..




If you wait to play the first then you probably won't get around to it. Just go for the 3rd, it's great all by itself.


----------



## chewy4

I just started Far Cry 3 recently, and its an amazing game so far. Open world done right.
   
  The only complaint I have so far is that the random civilian NPC's are a little half-assed. Extremely poor audio quality for their dialogue(sounds like telephone bandwidth), and they completely ignore your character unless they are part of a quest. Not a huge deal but it just doesn't seem to be on par with the quality of everything else.


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





chewy4 said:


> I just started Far Cry 3 recently, and its an amazing game so far. Open world done right.
> 
> The only complaint I have so far is that the random civilian NPC's are a little half-assed. Extremely poor audio quality for their dialogue(sounds like telephone bandwidth), and they completely ignore your character unless they are part of a quest. Not a huge deal but it just doesn't seem to be on par with the quality of everything else.


 
   
  Yeah right, but the story keeps getting better after each completed mission.


----------



## chewy4

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> Yeah right, but the story keeps getting better after each completed mission.


 
   
   
  I think I've only done one story mission after climbing the first radio tower lol. I've mostly been collecting pelts so I don't run out of room, and doing a few side missions. I already have 3 weapon slots and am on the 3rd item bag and wallet I think.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> Yeah right, but the story keeps getting better after each completed mission.


 
  Yup! But Vaas could have had a bit more stage time. And the whole part with the weird drug doctor was a bit too short imo. I liked that guy.


----------



## chewy4

In case anyone was wondering, you can remove that horribly clipped sound when you open the menu in FC3. This was getting on my nerves and I'm really glad there's a way to take it out. 
   
  Basically you just need to open the DLL with a hex editor and search for sndMenuShow and sndMenuClose and zero them out. More details here , right after the requirements picture on the main post. Just replace the humming sound text with the one's I said.
   
   
  I just did the mission where you get mushrooms for the doctor though, simple mission really but very well done. I'm really digging the soundtrack for this game.


----------



## celcius

Quote: 





gangler said:


> I have a hard time deciding between GT5 and forza 4 id say those two are tied for best ever. Do you use a racing wheel?


 
  Nope, I've been controller-only ever since I first started playing GT2.


----------



## anoxy

Just got Sleeping Dogs for PC on sale. Been playing for the past few hours and it's pretty sweet. It could be soooo much better though if the controls weren't so wonky. Running around just feels choppy and unnatural. Combat is okay, but I can't help but feel let down when comparing it to a game like Batman: Arkham Asylum/City.
   
  I haven't played GTA in a long time, but it makes me miss those games. I love the open world style, especially in a city like Hong Kong.


----------



## CommanerKeen

Started playing Ni No Kuni recently and it's amazing,for the short time I had with it.


----------



## Kukuk

Just finished tearing through Dungeon Siege 3. I had played it before, and got only about half way through before I lost interest. This time, I finished it, and actually really liked it. Loot is pretty decent, story was pretty good, and the combat is a little more involved than most loot-based RPGs. I'd probably give it a 7/10.
   
  I'll probably end up giving it one more playthrough making different choices, just to see how the story changes.


----------



## HKchucksta

Quote: 





commanerkeen said:


> Started playing Ni No Kuni recently and it's amazing,for the short time I had with it.


 
   
  Definitely love Ni No Kuni. Great story (although a little kiddy, but it's supposed to be that way) but battle mechanics are a little flawed. Beautiful visuals. 9/10
   
  Also started playing Tomb Raider recently, way more gritty and dark than I remember the original Tomb Raiders way back in the day. Very pleasantly surprised. 8.5/10
   
  Bioshock Infinite is coming in any day now, I have VERY high expectations for that game!


----------



## tsandrew

Anybody remember C&C Generals? Recently started that up again... too bad my comp couldn't handle the AMAZING graphics...yeah right lol. It keeps crashing. All the time. If it didn't crash I'd say it had pretty decent gameplay.
   
  And or course, graphics were cutting edge for 2003.


----------



## HKchucksta

Quote: 





tsandrew said:


> Anybody remember C&C Generals? Recently started that up again... too bad my comp couldn't handle the AMAZING graphics...yeah right lol. It keeps crashing. All the time. If it didn't crash I'd say it had pretty decent gameplay.
> 
> And or course, graphics were cutting edge for 2003.


 
   
  Definitely! To take it even one step further, I went all the way back to C&C Red Alert. That brought back memories... I'd say my favorite is still Red Alert 2, though. Revolutionized the series. Too bad EA bought out Westwood...


----------



## Carlsan

Quote:  re: Farcry 3


jackwess said:


> Yeah right, but the story keeps getting better after each completed mission.


 
   
  I played through almost all of the game, the story line got bogged down during the second half (second island). But the first half I thought was a blast, and capturing all the different enemy bases was fun throughout the game.


----------



## Pianist

Resident Evil 6 (PC version): 8/10. At first, I didn't like this game. I thought the controls were poor, the cinematic sequences where you have to randomly mush some button(s) to survive drove me nuts and the graphics did not impress me. After a while, the game really grew on me however. I began to appreciate the well executed story, the variety of enemies, the action, the skill upgrades and the different campaigns with each offering unique settings, enemies and tactics. I still hate the button mashing during cinematics and the game doesn't have a whole lot of replay value, but it is very nice overall.


----------



## bowei006

Just finished Tsubaki ending of G Senjou no Maou

It geta a 8.5/10 for story and atmosphere but a 7/10 for enjoyment

There are 3 more actual ends to play through and everyone says the same thing that first game end is meh compared to rest.

I also bought many games recently but im back to playing avn's recently.


----------



## DefQon

Heavy Rain on PS3. 
   
  100/10. An emotional rollercoaster of a game. I finished the game with the good ending with Ethan not committing suicide. But I also went back and completed the game with the 2 worse endings both of which Ethan commits suicide. One of the few games that has brought a tear my eye.


----------



## anoxy

Hey nice spoiler


----------



## tmugt

DragonBall Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 is the ONLY reason why I go back to PS2, otherwise it would be DMC 3: PS3
   
  Edit: Giving both games 9/10


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





tsandrew said:


> Anybody remember C&C Generals? Recently started that up again... too bad my comp couldn't handle the AMAZING graphics...yeah right lol. It keeps crashing. All the time. If it didn't crash I'd say it had pretty decent gameplay.
> 
> And or course, graphics were cutting edge for 2003.


 
   
  Now that you mention it, i have the CD lying around. 
   
  I had some fun hours of gameplay with it, hardest difficulty. 
   
  You want the best? Here i am!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Granturismo 5 XL edition. best 20$ I have spent in a long time. really fun racing game with beautiful cars and its fun customizing them. I wished you could change the body style a bit on some of the cars but its still really fun. and besides...when else am I going to get to drive a Maserati.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Granturismo 5 XL edition. best 20$ I have spent in a long time. really fun racing game with beautiful cars and its fun customizing them. I wished you could change the body style a bit on some of the cars but its still really fun. and besides...when else am I going to get to drive a Maserati.


 
   
  Play with photo mode yet? Looks amazing.


----------



## anoxy

Arma 3 Alpha: 4/10
   
  What am i even supposed to do?


----------



## chewy4

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Arma 3 Alpha: 4/10
> 
> What am i even supposed to do?


 
  Probably shoot at people.


----------



## Skolar311

I just beat BioShock Infinite, Dishonored, and Dead Island: Riptide.
   
  I give BioShock Infinite a 9/10. The game is beautifully detailed and the gunplay is familiar to the previous games. The story has plenty of twists and turns and in times is reminiscent of the movie Inception. Timelines change and alternate worlds get explored. A nice addition to the series.
   
  Dishonored gets an 8.75/10. One of the funnest games I've played that involved stealth and assassin-style killing. Personally I find the stealth and combat better than the Assassin's Creed series. A good story as well and good replay value.
   
  And Dead Island: Riptide gets a 6/10. I really wanted to like this game because I was a pretty big fan of the original. The original was the buggiest game I've ever played, but that aside, the gameplay was extremely addictive. Riptide does not offer anything new from the original, and I mean nothing... The graphics, the weapons, the voice acting, the mods....are all the same. If you're a fan of the first game, stick with that.
   
  I'll be back with a few more brief reviews when I play a few more games


----------



## Amorgan

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> And Dead Island: Riptide gets a 6/10. I really wanted to like this game because I was a pretty big fan of the original. The original was the buggiest game I've ever played, but that aside, the gameplay was extremely addictive. Riptide does not offer anything new from the original, and I mean nothing... The graphics, the weapons, the voice acting, the mods....are all the same. If you're a fan of the first game, stick with that.
> 
> I'll be back with a few more brief reviews when I play a few more games


 
   
  I was planning to get this episode, expecting to see a lot of different things. 
   
  What a disappointment, thanks for the info.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





amorgan said:


> I was planning to get this episode, expecting to see a lot of different things.
> 
> What a disappointment, thanks for the info.


 
   
  No problem, I was really bummed out by it.... The setting in the first game is much more attractive as well. I can't believe how much they kept the same.... besides the enormous amount of bugs. There seems to be less bugs in the 2nd game which obviously is a good thing, but that's not enough to make me want to play it again. The setting in this game is set in a jungle and you spend most of your time going from river hut to river hut with a boat that drives like crap. Hopefully they learn something from this release


----------



## tdockweiler

I just bought an NES with the new 72 pin connector and have been playing that a lot lately. No blinking red light!
  Actually I had the top loader but it had really annoying vertical lines on the screen.
   
  First game I played was Super Mario Brothers 1. I made it to level 7-2 before dying. I got murdered by some Bullet Bills. This is of course without any warps.
  Can't believe how much you have to use your reflexes in order to not die!! Most games these days are not like that. It's much more challenging than I remember.
   
  I still remember first playing this and how bad I was at using a controller and moving my character around. Took a lot of practice when you first start playing your first video games
   
  So now i'm addicted to Zelda II: Adventure of Link. I managed to get the hammer on the first day, which for me is an accomplishment. I have to admit though that I died a ton of times. I even forgot at first how you're supposed to kill all those knights easily. Duh.
   
  Right now I just beat the boss with the ball and chain. Second to the last palace. I think i'm on level 24 and have everything at 8. I played the game before years ago but never was able to beat it.
   
  This game has the perfect amount of challenge I think. It's funny hearing people cry about how hard "Dark Souls" is, but some of the older NES games are much worse (not this one!).
   
*Zelda II: 9.5/10*
   
  BTW I'm thinking of getting either Far Cry 3 or Bioshock Infinite.
   
  I loved Dishonored and Bioshock 2, so I can't really decide. The whole idea of  FC3 being open and with lots of exploration makes me want to buy it. I want a game I can play over and over and waste a ton of time in. I'm a huge fan of a "sandbox" game like Fallout 3.
   
  Can't believe I haven't turned on my Xbox 360 in one month. I just moved out of my house and it's not even connected yet.
   
  Next game i'm getting for my NES is Star Tropics. It's an old favorite.
   
  I also need to play "Ocarina of Time". I also just found my copy of Final Fantasy 7. I always liked that but hated the series after part 9. 8 was painfully boring and 10 was even worse. Strangely enough I loved FFXI for about 6 years, but that's an MMORPG.


----------



## Carlsan

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> I just beat BioShock Infinite, Dishonored, and Dead Island: Riptide.
> 
> I give BioShock Infinite a 9/10. The game is beautifully detailed and the gunplay is familiar to the previous games. The story has plenty of twists and turns and in times is reminiscent of the movie Inception. Timelines change and alternate worlds get explored. A nice addition to the series.
> 
> ...


 

 I played through Dishonered twice and may yet go back for a third. It was really fun. My score would be a 9 out of 10.
  Bioshock Infinite gets a 9.5 out of 10.
  Currently replaying the original Bioshock, that one is a 9.9 out of 10.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





carlsan said:


> I played through Dishonered twice and may yet go back for a third. It was really fun. My score would be a 9 out of 10.
> Bioshock Infinite gets a 9.5 out of 10.
> Currently replaying the original Bioshock, that one is a 9.9 out of 10.


 

 I beat Dishonored 4 times through now... it's a pretty quick game once you know where everything is, but it's always fun. Each playthrough I tried different tactics (killing everyone as opposed to killing nobody through the whole game).
   
  It's very fun, and I think this game deserves more attention.
   
  I really wish we got to see more of Corvo. He looks like such a bad*** and since the game is in first-person you never get to see much of him. Although if the game was in 3rd person it would not have been as good. First person was the only way to go. (IMO)


----------



## oqvist

chewy4 said:


> Probably shoot at people.




Cod I'd about shooting armed assault is more about the real experience. I don't run the alphas any longer due to self protection though lol


----------



## WhiteCrow

Beat Dishonored, 9/10 IMO. they story isn't fantastic but its not trying to be anything it isn't....I'm looking at you Bioshock Infinite. The game play is soooo fun and the emphasis on stealth game play makes it even better; being able to skulk around and find different routs to take.


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, Dishonored was pretty good. I've been a big Thief fan since the first game and Dishonored is the only game that gave me the Thief vibe, although the powers made it a bit too easy. Anyway, there hasn't been anything new for me to play in a while and while waiting for the Last of Us and Remember Me I decided to try some android games. So I've been playing Tales of Illyria for the last few days and it's great. Like a mix between rpg, Oregon trail and the old gamebooks I read as a child. Add to that turn-based combat and decent storytelling and I've already spent 10+ hours on it and I have to give it 8/10 and that's just because it's still undergoing development and this is an early access release but with new updates every day I don't doubt it will be 10 out of 10 in no time.


----------



## Blisse

Didn't like Dishonored. Not really a fan of the graphics or the motion. Gameplay was okay, but I never finished it because I wasn't really enjoying it. 

Currently playing War Thunder, a fighter plane pvp game. Really enjoyable, but needs a lot of time to get better planes once you play better players unless you're good, otherwise you just get constantly wrecked all the time.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Didn't like Dishonored. Not really a fan of the graphics or the motion. Gameplay was okay, but I never finished it because I wasn't really enjoying it.
> 
> Currently playing War Thunder, a fighter plane pvp game. Really enjoyable, but needs a lot of time to get better planes once you play better players unless you're good, otherwise you just get constantly wrecked all the time.


 
   
  I thought the graphics for Dishonored were fantastic considering it being a Bethesda game. Plus it kinda sounds like you didn't give it a chance. Make your opinion after you beat it. The gameplay at the beginning is vastly different than the latter hours.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> *I thought the graphics for Dishonored were fantastic considering it being a Bethesda game.* Plus it kinda sounds like you didn't give it a chance. Make your opinion after you beat it. The gameplay at the beginning is vastly different than the latter hours.


 

 Also considering it's an Unreal Engine 3 game.
   
  On PC, at least, it's really great looking.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> Also considering it's an Unreal Engine 3 game.
> 
> On PC, at least, it's really great looking.


 

 Yeah I played it for PC, can't say I've seen the console versions so I can't speak on that. But I found the frame-rate to be very smooth and found the environment very easy to navigate.
   
  To each their own, of course! But I would really recommend playing the game all the way through. There's plenty of easter eggs and hidden goodies.


----------



## Blisse

Well, not that Dishonored was ugly, but it had that TF2-like feel to it (maybe I wasn't playing on max, can't remember if it was on my old or new pc). I'm didn't like the look of the game. I think I had a similar feeling from Black Ops 1. I got through an hour of it, but I realized I wasn't really having any fun so I stopped. I was actually excited for the game too. I read the review on RPS before playing. Just something about how the game looked and the movements that didn't vibe. It's a bit annoying actually because I always hear about how people love it. XD


edit: I say an hour because I checked a Youtube walkthrough and he was about an hour in before I don't have any recollection of playing that far, but honestly it felt like way more than an hour for me to get that far (because I wasn't enjoying it). Not to bash on you peeps though, just throwing a rogue opinion out there.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Well, not that Dishonored was ugly, but it had that TF2-like feel to it (maybe I wasn't playing on max, can't remember if it was on my old or new pc). I'm didn't like the look of the game. I think I had a similar feeling from Black Ops 1. I got through an hour of it, but I realized I wasn't really having any fun so I stopped. I was actually excited for the game too. I read the review on RPS before playing. Just something about how the game looked and the movements that didn't vibe. It's a bit annoying actually because I always hear about how people love it. XD
> 
> 
> edit: I say an hour because I checked a Youtube walkthrough and he was about an hour in before I don't have any recollection of playing that far, but honestly it felt like way more than an hour for me to get that far (because I wasn't enjoying it). Not to bash on you peeps though, just throwing a rogue opinion out there.


 
   
  Hey like I said, to each their own. But you really shouldn't base a game's entertainment value by the graphics. There's plenty of poopy games that look beautiful.


----------



## anoxy

I'm a sucker for good graphics. A game is much more likely to hold my attention if it looks pretty.


----------



## Hellbishop

Just finished DIABLO 3 this afternoon for the first time since picking up my pre-order. Definitely a action packed supernatural creepy battle fest from beginning to end with excellent build up. Graphics just kept getting more and more grim making me feel like I actually was going deep down to a place of damnation and eternal torment. The cut scenes are top notch and worthy reward for progressing through the blood soaked psychotic chapters.
   
  I don't know where the complaints for this game are coming from. It left me intensely satisfied and raring to go with a new character or the current one in nightmare mode. I can understand the complaints for the always online drm but Blizzard has made it work without me suffering any headaches. Hopefully there will be an expansion or two considering all the story angles that were open to continuation.
   
  So for me Diablo 3 is a 10.


----------



## miceblue

I played the demo of Diablo 3 and I got really bored of it half way through it. I found Baulder's Gate: Dark Alliance for the GameCube more enjoyable to be completely honest.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> I'm a sucker for good graphics. A game is much more likely to hold my attention if it looks pretty.


 
   
  I can understand that, and it makes perfect sense. I've been playing video games since the Atari and everyone remembers how the graphics were back then... I guess I've become more forgiving towards the graphics as long as there are a lack of bugs and the story and gameplay are good. I still love the "Holy Crap this game is gorgeous!" moments that games give you nowadays, and video games have evolved so much and they're only getting better. So I still appreciate the pursuit for the most realistic looking game, and that is approaching at an exponential rate.

 On a side note, I constantly go back to playing Final Fantasy 7, Suikoden 2, and Xenogears. So I never really stepped away from retro games. I miss a lot of the old JRPG's.....back when Squaresoft was Squaresoft..... and boss battles were a strategic thought out plan. While as today, most game finales just try to grab your attention with a twist. I miss the challenge... ::sigh::... now I'm just making myself feel sad....and old.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Anyone feel like recommending me a Windows platform shooter / shoot-em-up genre I can buy online from Japan?


----------



## Blisse

skolar311 said:


> Hey like I said, to each their own. But you really shouldn't base a game's entertainment value by the graphics. There's plenty of poopy games that look beautiful.




I don't really have a problem with the graphics so much as the entire graphical presentation. Like, there's a certain kind of clunkiness-ish to the looks of everything, including the models, and the animations that really just feels off for me. I cite TF2 and Black Ops because those are the only two I've ever felt the same about. Equal parts animation to image quality, slightly favouring animation I would say. For example, I enjoyed Amnesia even though it's much worse in graphics quality and made me **** myself.

I am going to point out I hate animes and mangas that aren't drawn fairly well so there's some bias here ^^

Currently still sucked into War Thunder, you guys should definitely try it out XD


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> Anyone feel like recommending me a Windows platform shooter / shoot-em-up genre I can buy online from Japan?


 

 Are you looking for a game that has some story to it, or just purely gun-play? I'll throw a few options your way depending on what you're looking for exactly.


----------



## Hellbishop

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I played the demo of Diablo 3 and I got really bored of it half way through it. I found Baulder's Gate: Dark Alliance for the GameCube more enjoyable to be completely honest.


 
   
  Yes DIABLO 3 is pure hack and slash compared to classics like Baulder's Gate and Neverwinter Nights where just finding out who to talk to can be an interesting dangerous persuit. I took some breaks while playing DIABLO 3 to keep things feeling fresh then jumped right back in. With Baulder's Gate etc it would be hard to retrace my steps after a week or two break because of how important story is in that type of rpg. In Skyrim I really get lost if I don't play for a few days when it comes to quests.


----------



## kova4a

Diablo 3 is just a bad game. I got it at release and Blizzard have no shame releasing a 60 euro game in beta. It took them months to balance it out and fix most stuff. And still it's a pathetic excuse of a game in the genre. People don't play hack and slash rpg just to hack and slash - they play for the loot and the loot drops are hilarious even with the maximum possible magic find on monster power 10. And with all the new gear playing on inferno on monster power 10 is not even a challenge, my father's monk can't even die when surrounded by elite packs. I would have been mad for wasting my money, but it turned out my father and his wife don't mind, so I let them use my account. Honestly, if I didn't play it with friends I would have never bothered even with hell and inferno. There's just no proper endgame to keep you hooked up as 99% of the items you use come from the auction house (as rarely anything even half decent drops) and as neither I or my dad are the type to spend real money on items we have to mostly hang in the auction house instead of playing - yeah, we have 4 developed heroes with 200K+ damage but there's no proper pvp for something like that and if there was, still the people shelling out real money would be winning. And I'm not complaining because I've been a fan of real rpgs since the first Baldur's Gate came out coz I've also been playing Diablo 1 and 2 and other hack and slash games like Titan Quest, Torchlight etc. Diablo 3 barely gets 3 out of 10 in my book. It might be a fine game for people who just want to finish the story, especially now when most stuff is fixed aside from the severely overpowered demon hunters but Diablo 3 isn't even close to what it was supposed to be at it's cuurent level of item-based rpg with no item drops pushing people who lack patience (or thousands of hours of free time for just one good item to drop) to spend real money.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> Are you looking for a game that has some story to it, or just purely gun-play? I'll throw a few options your way depending on what you're looking for exactly.


 
   
  Never played a shooter with story so that would be cool.  I like fine artwork and characters so the challenge of the game itself isn't that important.


----------



## Theta Alpha 1

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> Are you looking for a game that has some story to it, or just purely gun-play? I'll throw a few options your way depending on what you're looking for exactly.


 
   
  Never played a shooter with story so that would be cool.  I like fine artwork and characters so the challenge of the game itself isn't that important.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





theta alpha 1 said:


> Never played a shooter with story so that would be cool.  I like fine artwork and characters so the challenge of the game itself isn't that important.


 
   
  If you're looking for shooters with a story, then I would look into some of these. And you should be able to download them.
   
  BioShock Series - Incredible story throughout and stellar graphics.
   
  Bulletstorm - Good game to feel like a total bad-***
   
  Portal 1 & 2 - It's first-person, but you only have a portal gun. Although, both games feature some of the funniest and most original dialogue of any game in existence. And the story in # 2 is much more lengthy. My time trial in Portal 1 is 58 minutes. Portal 2 took much longer, something like 10 - 12 hours.
   
  And FYI, the Portal games are straight up puzzle games, where you're a test subject with a portal gun. The boss of the game named GlaDOS is an evil super-computer that designs the puzzles to kill you, It might sound a little lame, but it's a very highly acclaimed game and very, very funny. Both of them.


----------



## DefQon

Bulletstorm was awesome.


----------



## Skolar311

If you want to get into 3rd person shooters (which usually have much better stories in my opinion) then try these games.
   
  Mass Effect 1, 2 and 3 - This is my favorite video game series of all time, hands down. I cannot say enough good things about the Mass Effect series. The story is PHENOMENAL. Please play these games.
   
  Fallout 3/Fallout: New Vegas - A HUGE 3rd person shooter/RPG. Both games were both well received and you can easily sink 200+ hours into each of them. There are countless quests to do and the levels are gigantic, which Bethesda is known for.
   
  Gears of War - A brutal 3rd person shooter with hordes of enemies and awesome weapons. Good voice-acting and a good story.
   
  Dead Space 1, 2, 3 - If you want to crap your pants, these games are for you. They're beautiful looking games with a story reminiscent to "Alien" mixed with Doom 3. The story unfolds much better than Alien or Doom 3 in my opinion, and there's plenty of cool guns to dismember the freaks you have to fight.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen - 7/10


----------



## oqvist

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Bulletstorm was awesome.


 
  Quite nice in 3D as well.


----------



## anoxy

Also, Alan Wake.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Also, Alan Wake.


 
   
  Forgot about that one! I agree, Alan Wake is an amazing game. Very spooky and dark and quite the mystery.
   
  I didn't like American Nightmare as much, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## catscratch

Injustice: Gods Among Us. 8.5/10.

Lots of fun, and better than MK9. It still feels clunky next to the Capcom fighters, but less so than MK9. Balance is questionable but I'm sure that will be sorted out in time. The visual style is terrific, and what's more interesting, the playstyle of each character mirrors their character lore and background - i.e. Doomsday just goes in without caring and has a trait that helps him overcome zoning, Sinestro is technical and stylish and has an evil keepaway style, Green Lantern is solid if unimaginative, Lex Luthor is full of gadgets and tricky setups that you need to know how to get out of, Superman is good at everything and the Joker is crazy and dangerous as all hell. Though he still needs a buff.

My biggest complaint is the netcode, but I suppose I should just play more offline. I'm reasonably close to Next Level and 8 on the Break, so no reason not to.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Dungeons of Dredmore

 I *love* rogue games! After spending too much time with Binding of Isaac, it's time for something different.
 So far, I'm really really happy with my purchase 

 8,5/10


----------



## Kamakahah

Picked up the sequel to Red Orchestra 2, Rising Storm. Still technically in beta, but I don't see it changing too much. 

Pits Japan vs America in WWII battles. I like the feeling of history in fighting those battles from both sides. Graphics will leave you wanting but it runs smooth as silk in 64 person battles. 

I'm not really the camping type in FPS, but since this game relies on actual strategy, especially the realism servers, it's pretty much required on defense maps. 

Snipers feel OP, but their numbers are limited. The other classes can be fun. I like the light mortar on Japan's side and flamethrower is a blast on the Americans on the right maps. 

Going to rate this one a 7/10 , rounded up. 
Good enough for a 30 minute session here and there.


----------



## oqvist

Call of Juarez: gunslinger
   
  Shooting gallery shooter incredibly fast paced (as I play it) and superb fun. the sound effects, music scores are just right. Visuals are perhaps nothing spectacular. I don´t know because it´s so fast. hardest difficulty is perfect for me. I could never do this with gamepad though I believe.
  Some things don´t work though because it´s a lazy console port. QTE events where they referr to gamepad buttons???? Other then that I have no problems with the controls. 
   
  Story wise it may be good. Again it´s to fast paced for me to be able to totally keep up . 
   
  10/10 fun factor but due to the console port issues it´s hard to score it a 10. 7/10 and it´s incredible high for a super lazy port.


----------



## White Lotus

Just finished Hitman: Absolution. For anyone that appreciates a good set of cans, PLAY this game. Amazing detail with the sampling, OST, and the binaural environments of the game.
   
  Really awesome.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Bioshock Infinite - 6/10*
   
  I'm one of those rare people I guess that doesn't seem to like this. I tried hard, but it's just a painful and tedious bore for me. I feel like i'm just an errand boy the whole time. First go here, then there, then here. It usually alternates between action scenes and then a whole lot of nothing (along with overacting and dramatic non-sense). It seems like everything in the game was designed to bombard my senses and annoy me. The shooting parts feels like just button smashing with no skill required. In Dishonored, Bioshock 2 and Uncharted 2 there was sometimes at least strategy involved.
   
  There was only one part so far that made me stop and stare at the amazing scenery. It was on the boardwalk earlier in the game. It almost looked like a painting. Too bad all this artsy non-sense wore out it's welcome and it just got annoying. The constant voiceovers also got old fast. It's also possibly the most pretentious games ever made.
   
  I'm a huge fan of Bioshock 2. I know that game isn't loved by many, but it's a favorite. I even prefer it to part 1.
   
  My problem with this one is that it feels rather dumbed down and much easier. There's really no incentive so far to upgrade my character.
   
  The only games that disappointed me this much were Final Fantasy X and Fable III.
   
  Dishonored 2 I beat twice just through rentals and is much better and more original and creative. Ended up buying it. Bioshock Infinite doesn't feel like anything new.
   
  I guess I will try Tombraider and Far Cry 3 next.
   
  #1 reason I don't like this is that it's just not any fun for me to play. Can't get into the story to begin with and it's constantly annoying me.


----------



## Skolar311

I really thought the twists and turns in Infinite were quite amazing. The story comes first along with the dialogue. If you blindly go through the game ignoring the story (which is brilliant, if you understand it) and just mow through enemies, then you will be disappointed. The BioShock series have been known for their deep thinking story-lines that usually are open for discussion afterwards. You have to move slow, talk to everyone, pick up every Voxophone to understand why the game got it's praises.
   
  Action and gunplay come second in this game, story and dialogue are the primary focus.
   
  Not trying to sound negative, but if you felt like an errand boy then you didn't understand why you were doing those things. Perhaps this is why you like BioShock 2 better than 1 also, because BioShock 2 was not as much story focused. At least the story was not nearly as good or clever IMO.
   


> My problem with this one is that it feels rather dumbed down and much easier. There's really no incentive so far to upgrade my character.


 
   
  And did you bother to try the harder difficulty setting? It's almost impossible not to die in a gunfight. And the upgrades are no different than in previous games. Just gun upgrades and more tonics. And speaking on that, there are more guns and better guns then the last 2 games. Story first. Gunplay second. Just as in all the BioShock games you have to like the story to want to continue.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> *Bioshock Infinite - 6/10*
> 
> I'm one of those rare people I guess that doesn't seem to like this. I tried hard, but it's just a painful and tedious bore for me. I feel like i'm just an errand boy the whole time. First go here, then there, then here. It usually alternates between action scenes and then a whole lot of nothing (along with overacting and dramatic non-sense). It seems like everything in the game was designed to bombard my senses and annoy me. The shooting parts feels like just button smashing with no skill required. In Dishonored, Bioshock 2 and Uncharted 2 there was sometimes at least strategy involved.
> 
> ...


 

 You are not alone.
   
  Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> I really thought the twists and turns in Infinite were quite amazing. The story comes first along with the dialogue. If you blindly go through the game ignoring the story *(which is brilliant, if you understand it)* and just mow through enemies, then you will be disappointed. *The BioShock series have been known for their deep thinking story-lines that usually are open for discussion afterwards.* You have to move slow, talk to everyone, *pick up every Voxophone to understand why the game got it's praises.*
> 
> Action and gunplay come second in this game, story and dialogue are the primary focus.
> 
> ...


 
   
  its just a false depth manufacturing machine with some 2deep4u "quantum physics" with hilariously pretentious writing. The game play was fun how ever easy it was but the story was SOOO far up its own butt that it could see its tonsils. Also they repeatedly give you reasons why the game didn't even need to take place, break their won story, and seem to write them self's into a corner and go "Meh, quantum physics; or something. You're just not smart enough to understand....or what ever"
   
  Its deep if you're in middle school I suppose, The characters weren't nearly as interesting as anyone in Bioshock one or two. You are just kind of walking through a world and don't really need to be; the main villain was about as threatening and organized as a stack of papers that needed sorting, and his over all end scheme  existed only for the soul propose to make a the game. We understand the story; its just not that good. none of the Shock games have been this pretentious; picking up all the voxophones wont really add much to the story other than "oh, that's why vigor's exist....when they have no reason to." or "hmm that's why girls just wanna have fun is playing". This is only a fraction of what I thought was wrong with the game; I liked it at about a 6/10 mainly for the game play but the story was just way way to pretentious for my liking; Especially after playing Ni No Kuni which had a great story with little to no pretentiousness.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> *Bioshock Infinite - 6/10*
> 
> I'm one of those rare people I guess that doesn't seem to like this. I tried hard, but it's just a painful and tedious bore for me. I feel like i'm just an errand boy the whole time. First go here, then there, then here. It usually alternates between action scenes and then a whole lot of nothing (along with overacting and dramatic non-sense). It seems like everything in the game was designed to bombard my senses and annoy me. The shooting parts feels like just button smashing with no skill required. In Dishonored, Bioshock 2 and Uncharted 2 there was sometimes at least strategy involved.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'll go as far as saying it's one of the most pretentious pieces of entertainment of all time.


----------



## anoxy

Could you elaborate on what makes it pretentious?
   
  Sorry if you already did, I just didn't want to read through several walls of text


----------



## Kamakahah

Farcry 3 won't hold you over much more than Bioshock Infinite. The story is OK, and it has some fun interactive cut scenes. Also has some entertaining combat, but forces you to play stealthy in order to maximize your points. I'm over stealth gameplay: It's tired and over used in in past few years. Alternatives are sooooo welcome. 

Problem is that the game becomes ultra repetitive. 
It'll keep you entertained for half the ride, then you'll just wish it would end already so you can get off.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Could you elaborate on what makes it pretentious?
> 
> Sorry if you already did, I just didn't want to read through several walls of text


 
   
  One of the biggest things that I found to be pretentious about it is it's writing. It kind of presents every single line to be this grand gem of writing, and set pieces are treated just the same. On top of that, the overall story uses it's faux science too heavy-handedly, purposely trying to make ideas more complex than they really are. Really, it seems like the whole game was made for pseudo-intellectual college kids.
   
  I always make this comparison since the stories are so similar, but if you want to see the 'alternate dimensions' story device done much better, and like older RPGs, check out Chrono Cross. The story is presented much more straightforward, plus, despite being translated from Japanese, the writing is light years better.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Farcry 3 won't hold you over much more than Bioshock Infinite. The story is OK, and it has some fun interactive cut scenes. Also has some entertaining combat, but forces you to play stealthy in order to maximize your points. I'm over stealth gameplay: It's tired and over used in in past few years. Alternatives are sooooo welcome.
> 
> Problem is that the game becomes ultra repetitive.
> It'll keep you entertained for half the ride, then you'll just wish it would end already so you can get off.


 
   
  I usually HATE stealth based games, but loved Dishonored. Actually on my first playthrough I was dumb and killed nearly everyone. Died a ton of times. Well duh. On the 2nd playthrough I finished without killing anyone. Couldn't go undetected though.
   
  I started Far Cry 3. I think i'm rushing though things and don't know what i'm doing. I only have 1 gun and died about a dozen times. Everyone gangs up on me and calls for backup. Oh well. My only accomplishment was getting a whole 1 radio tower found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I always run out of bullets too. In one area I think I died within 10 seconds. Obviously need to build up my character a little. Maybe it's like Fallout 3 where you're fairly weak at first and then it gets easier and easier.
   
  Another game that did stealth well was Uncharted 2. I must have played through that about 6 times.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I usually HATE stealth based games, but loved Dishonored. Actually on my first playthrough I was dumb and killed nearly everyone. Died a ton of times. Well duh. On the 2nd playthrough I finished without killing anyone. Couldn't go undetected though.
> 
> *I started Far Cry 3. I think i'm rushing though things and don't know what i'm doing. I only have 1 gun and died about a dozen times. Everyone gangs up on me and calls for backup. Oh well. My only accomplishment was getting a whole 1 radio tower found
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yep yep. I almost quit playing it because I had problems with the difficulty and limited arsenal/ammo. Really picks up after you get your first ammo upgrades.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Could you elaborate on what makes it pretentious?
> 
> Sorry if you already did, I just didn't want to read through several walls of text


 

 It forces its self upon you using a fifth grade understanding of physics and repeatedly re-explains its self on these points. The  Luteces didn't even need to be in the game. they show up to say "hey you know the things we told you? well you clearly don't understand them so were going to explain them to you again in an even MORE plebeian manor. "  No, we get it. everything if predetermined (even if the hero would have a chance of being completely written out at the drop of a hat) I don't want to spoil the game...but the story did love the smell of its own excrement. I wouldn't have a problem with it if it just stopped doing the "HEY YOU DON'T GET IT DO YOU? WE DON'T THINK YOU GET IT SO HERE IT IS BUT AT A KINDERGARTEN LEVEL!" also Booker has to be the dumbest man alive. Seriously the Luteces could have been survived through the voxophones they dropped and that's all you would ever need to know about who they are and why they were in the universe; not some hilariously dressed up mining operation to see if a paper thin plot could be turned into a frac. If they had added an interesting character or two it would be better; I mean who in that would made you want to learn more about them? Everyone shouts a spark note's version of their life story every time you bump into them.
   
   
  TL;DR version.
  The writing is put on a pedestal despite being possibly the worst writing in the shock series, nothing interesting happens, and the over explanation of very simple  things was a total death blow for me.
   
   
  decdided to give 'The Witcher two; Electric Boogaloo' a try.
  Worst combat ever. Who ever thinks MMO combat would work well as a hack and slash is a mad man. Other than that not so bad so far....just really terribel combat system.


----------



## unknowdata

MONACO - What's yours is mine 9/10 One of the best co-op multiplayer game i ever play.


----------



## DefQon

Grid 2 = 4/10.
   
  What were you thinking of?


----------



## Blisse

So, I think I'm going to buy a PS3 so I can play The Last of Us, Ni No Kuni, Journey and Heavy Rain. Anything that I should be aware of before going for it? Also looking to buy Virtue's Last Reward for the 3DS but I'm not sure what I want first XD


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





blisse said:


> So, I think I'm going to buy a PS3 so I can play The Last of Us, Ni No Kuni, Journey and Heavy Rain. Anything that I should be aware of before going for it? Also looking to buy Virtue's Last Reward for the 3DS but I'm not sure what I want first XD


 
  Nothing special aside from the fact that it's price can get lower when the ps4 is released and also I bet a whole bunch of people will be selling their perfectly working ps3s then. Still there are some awesome exclusives to get aside from the ones you mentioned - like Demon's Souls, Uncharted, Resistance, Infamous and many more.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Nothing special aside from the fact that it's price can get lower when the ps4 is released and also I bet a whole bunch of people will be selling their perfectly working ps3s then. Still there are some awesome exclusives to get aside from the ones you mentioned - like Demon's Souls, Uncharted, Resistance, Infamous and many more.


 

 Folklore is an under appreciated game on the PS3 as well. Killzone two is also a great game; much better than Killzone three.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Folklore is an under appreciated game on the PS3 as well. Killzone two is also a great game; much better than Killzone three.


 
  I never played Folklore, so I guess I might check it out. Yeah, Killzone 2 was great in comparison to 3 just like Uncharted 2 was better than the third installment. But overall ps3 has some great exclusives worth checking out - of course, I didn't list all of them but games in my previous post but for me there are just so many great games that are a must to play if you own a ps3. Here are some more - that I skipped: MGS4, Valkyria Chronicles, Ratchet & Clank etc


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I never played Folklore, so I guess I might check it out. Yeah, Killzone 2 was great in comparison to 3 just like Uncharted 2 was better than the third installment. But overall ps3 has some great exclusives worth checking out - of course, I didn't list all of them but games in my previous post but for me there are just so many great games that are a must to play if you own a ps3. Here are some more - that I skipped: MGS4,* Valkyria Chronicles*, Ratchet & Clank etc


 
  been in my backlog for some time; went hard core into it for about 15 hours...then couldent beat a certain mission..


----------



## tdockweiler

*Far Cry 3 - 9/10*
   
  I didn't do too well my first night and gave up on it and returned it to Redbox. Felt like playing it again last night at 11pm so I drove down the road and rented it again!
  Glad I did because it's now a lot more fun. I managed to max out my holster and do a lot of upgrades. Still have only about 4-5 weapons, but just got a free Shotgun and Bow.
   
  I'm still pretty terrible at the stealth mode stuff, but getting better. They seem to spot me a mile away. "Medusa's Call" took me a bunch of tries because of this. Pretty pathetic. Oh well.
   
  Maybe i'm dumb but this game has a slightly higher learning curve than Fallout 3, Dishonored and Uncharted 2. I've never played any of the Far Cry titles also.
   
  I really wish they hand more games like this where you can pretty much do anything you want. That's one reason I loved Fallout 3. In Fallout 3 it was fun to just go out and explore things.
   
  Think i'll buy this if I can find it used for under $30.


----------



## Kamakahah

Hmm... Can anyone else confirm that Farcry is a step up in difficulty to Dishonored? 

I was going to pick up Dishonored, but I found Farcry to be almost without challenge. I wouldn't want to waste my time/money knowing that it's both short and easy. 

Obviously YMMV, but just curious as to a general consensus since so many have recommended Dishonored.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Hmm... Can anyone else confirm that Farcry is a step up in difficulty to Dishonored?
> 
> I was going to pick up Dishonored, but I found Farcry to be almost without challenge. I wouldn't want to waste my time/money knowing that it's both short and easy.
> 
> Obviously YMMV, but just curious as to a general consensus since so many have recommended Dishonored.


 

 it really depends on your playstyle, Dishonored is focused on stealth; and if you are good at stealth games it might be a breeze for you.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Hmm... Can anyone else confirm that Farcry is a step up in difficulty to Dishonored?
> 
> I was going to pick up Dishonored, but I found Farcry to be almost without challenge. I wouldn't want to waste my time/money knowing that it's both short and easy.
> 
> Obviously YMMV, but just curious as to a general consensus since so many have recommended Dishonored.


 
   
  It's a little more difficult if you decide to go the no-kill route. Still, if you're only looking to play it for it's difficulty, you might leave it disappointed. It's the sort of game you have to see less for it's gameplay, and more for the total experience (even though it's gameplay is incredibly refined and enjoyable).


----------



## Kamakahah

Thanks for the responses. Stealth I've always found to be easy but tediously boring. Maybe this one will change my attitude. It certainly has the reviews on its side.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Thanks for the responses. Stealth I've always found to be easy but tediously boring. Maybe this one will change my attitude. It certainly has the reviews on its side.


 
  Yeah, the powers make it less boring but they are also the thing that make the game easier. I'm a big stealth fan since the first Thief games and while the powers in Dishonored make the gameplay cooler and less tedious I found myself too powerful far too often.


----------



## tdockweiler

BTW has anyone played Far Cry 3 with a headphone? Is it normal for an enemy that's like 50 feet away to sound like he's right next to you? Found that rather strange. I can even hear a car and shooting from a far away distance and still hear it all.
   
  Strange because so far I find Far Cry 3 kind of tough. I guess i'm not really used to the gameplay of this one. I guess it only seems tougher because I'm so impatient sometimes and rush through fights. I learned to stop doing that so much.
   
  Dishonored had a few tough parts, but overall it was medium difficulty.
   
  I still remember almost flinging my controller playing Bioshock 2. I was playing the game all totally wrong, using my gun too much and skipping the special powers. Rarely using vending machines. Ended up beating it on hard mode.
   
  I remember once playing Oblivion and finding it EXTREMELY difficult. The mistake I made was alternating between two different weapons (of a different class) and not keeping my main one leveled up. Enemies would take like 30 hits or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I think the easiest game ever made is Fable II, but it sure is fun. Fable III was horrible. Hated every minute of that rotten game.
   
  Sometimes I feel that Final Fantasy XI can often be harder than even Dark Souls. Depends on what you're doing. Leveling Beastmaster solo back in the old days without knowing what you're doing was a nightmare (for me). Now the game is like 10x easier.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Thanks for the responses. Stealth I've always found to be easy but tediously boring. Maybe this one will change my attitude. It certainly has the reviews on its side.


 
   
  In my days I've usually found the same to be true for most stealth games, too slow and boring. The same does not hold true for Dishonored...it quickly became one of my favorite games. So much that I beat it a few times already and went through the entire game not killing a single person and without being seen, as opposed to my first playthrough where I killed everything in my sight.
   
  On that note, it's incredibly easy on the PC due to the quicksave feature.... But I've always like quicksave


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> BTW has anyone played Far Cry 3 with a headphone? Is it normal for an enemy that's like 50 feet away to sound like he's right next to you? Found that rather strange. I can even hear a car and shooting from a far away distance and still hear it all.


 
  That's an issue with a lot of first-person shooters and most headphones. Not all headphones can handle the portrayal of distance and depth that well and some can be amazing for music but awful for games coz for great positioning  you need the sound to give you a general idea of the distance between you and an enemy. This can be particularly bad if you're playing a multiplayer game. With some headphones I can go insane if I play Battlefield 3, for instance, coz the MAVs flying around can sound like they are just next to me even if they are quite far away and I start to get paranoid LOL, so generally I either stick to speakers or if I need to be quite or don't want the in-game sound interfering with the mic I use my Razer Barracuda, which has none of the abovementioned issues.


----------



## jackwess

Anyone have Metro 2033 last light with an AMD rig? my secondary rig is having some issues running it.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> Anyone have Metro 2033 last light with an AMD rig? my secondary rig is having some issues running it.


 

 I have a Radeon HD6470 and it's playable.....but a bit choppy. I ultimately gave up on it because my laptop wasn't able run the game as well as it needed. Bummer because the game looked (graphically) very good!
   
  I've had this problem with Far Cry 3 and Alan Wake as well. My laptop just doesn't have the balls to hang with those games.... no pun intended, about the hanging. And balls.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> That's an issue with a lot of first-person shooters and most headphones. Not all headphones can handle the portrayal of distance and depth that well and some can be amazing for music but awful for games coz for great positioning  you need the sound to give you a general idea of the distance between you and an enemy. This can be particularly bad if you're playing a multiplayer game. With some headphones I can go insane if I play Battlefield 3, for instance, coz the MAVs flying around can sound like they are just next to me even if they are quite far away and I start to get paranoid LOL, so generally I either stick to speakers or if I need to be quite or don't want the in-game sound interfering with the mic I use my Razer Barracuda, which has none of the abovementioned issues.


 

 I think Far Cry 3 is just designed this way. Not sure why. With every other game it's not like this.
  For example, in Far Cry 3 I can be off in a jungle somewhere and hear a car coming up behind me almost like it's pretty close to me.
   
  I'm using the Fiio E17 + Xbox 360 so i'll double check it with the Turtle Beach DSS I have.
   
  Been playing it with the K702 Anniversary. Sometimes the game soundtrack seems a bit muffled, but I think many soundtracks are.
   
  It's weird but it seems like imaging improves slightly when a headphone is warmer. Maybe that's just my brain fooling me.
   
  Sorry, a bit off topic..


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> I have a Radeon HD6470 and it's playable.....but a bit choppy. I ultimately gave up on it because my laptop wasn't able run the game as well as it needed. Bummer because the game looked (graphically) very good!
> 
> I've had this problem with Far Cry 3 and Alan Wake as well. My laptop just doesn't have the balls to hang with those games.... no pun intended, about the hanging. And balls.


 
   
  Seems like they have released a fix. I'll try this later, hopefully it helps on the game performance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Btw, never been a fan of gaming laptops. Probably some basic games.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Gritting my teeth and finishing Assassin's creed 3 to justify my purchase. The problem with this game is how schizophrenic the story, the game play, and the pacing is. Not to mention the housebuilding; the second one had a grand aspect of this by building an ENTIRE town. And after doing that you can feel a bit accomplished; But the housebuilding and goods trading is just pointless; the weapons are pointless as you are as powerful as you are going to be at the beginning of the game, the hunting was a cool aspect but RedDead Redemption had already done that. The Ship battling was a rush and the best piece of the game IMO. Everything else is just so unpolished and the "free running" mechanic was just so wonky, I constantly run into buildings and fling my self into an abyss trying to chase an enemy that you have to tackle. I'm not even sure how they are going to continue the story after this; I'm not going to touch assassins creed 4; I will prolly just watch it on youtube or rent it.


----------



## AfterShock

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> I usually HATE stealth based games, but loved Dishonored. Actually on my first playthrough I was dumb and killed nearly everyone. Died a ton of times. Well duh. On the 2nd playthrough I finished without killing anyone. Couldn't go undetected though.
> 
> I started Far Cry 3. I think i'm rushing though things and don't know what i'm doing. I only have 1 gun and died about a dozen times. Everyone gangs up on me and calls for backup. Oh well. My only accomplishment was getting a whole 1 radio tower found
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I can see how it can be difficult at first, but once you get more ammo bags, better guns, and more health the game becomes pretty easy.
   
  Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> *Far Cry 3 - 9/10*
> 
> I didn't do too well my first night and gave up on it and returned it to Redbox. Felt like playing it again last night at 11pm so I drove down the road and rented it again!
> Glad I did because it's now a lot more fun. I managed to max out my holster and do a lot of upgrades. Still have only about 4-5 weapons, but just got a free Shotgun and Bow.
> ...


 
   
  The game doesn't really require stealth.
  When I played it I just ran and gunned it.
  If you get surrounded you could die pretty easily, but it isn't hard to avoid.
   
  Far Cry 3 kept me entertained for a while, but it got very repetitive and dull.
   
  Sure, it has a nice big open island, but all you can really do with that is conquer towers, camps, and hunt animals, all of which is doing the same thing over and over again. Like Vaas puts it, it's insanity. 


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 
I didn't even care much about finishing the game once Vaas died. He was the only thing I looked forward to about the game and his death was so anti-climatic.
   
   


   
   
   
   
  The game also becomes very dull once you go to the second island. All you can do in the second island is the exact same things you did in the first.
  So it really looses all of that "open world exploration" charm.
  At the second island I just wanted it to end.
   
  Not to mention the QTE "boss fights".
  You didn't do anything but press a button and watched the cut scene that accompanied it.
  I liked/enjoyed the cut scenes and all, but not getting proper boss fights was pretty disappointing.
   
  Do not even get me started on how much I hated Jason and his friends.
  Maybe they made them unlikable on purpose, but I hated having to rescue such generic and dull characters.
  Jason's older brother would of been a better protagonist. Hell, even his younger brother would of been better.
  Every time Jason talked I wanted to punch my monitor. I am not an angry gamer by nature, but he brought out some rage in me with every word he said.
   
   
  I was not a fan of the endings either.
  I remember reading that the ending got leaked so they had to change it. I don't know how true this is, but the endings they stuck with were not that great or memorable for that matter.
   
   
*I'd give Far Cry 3 a 6/10, 7/10 at most.*
   
   
  I'm not saying it was bad. I'm saying it has wasted potential and it isn't a very memorable game.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> Seems like they have released a fix. I'll try this later, hopefully it helps on the game performance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I never was either, but I have over 50 games (released within the last 2 years) which all play great. It's just my work laptop that has the ability to play many games. I'm averaging 64 FPS in Mass Effect 3, which exceeds my expectations. I would never purchase a laptop for gaming reasons, custom desktops all the way.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Started playing Persona 4 for the PS2 today 

 Super early impressions:
 8/10


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> Started playing Persona 4 for the PS2 today
> 
> Super early impressions:
> 8/10


 

 don't worry, you'll rate it 10/10 by the end.


----------



## KingStyles

I been playing borderlands 2. Fun game, the story a little lacking.8.5/10


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





kingstyles said:


> I been playing borderlands 2. Fun game, the story a little lacking.8.5/10


 
  Oh, don't wait for the story to pick up. Nothing to look at there.


----------



## ILL-Audiophilac

two more days til The Last of Us!!


----------



## anoxy

BLands 2 was a total yawnfest. I played it for 30 minutes and haven't touched it since.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





ill-audiophilac said:


> two more days til The Last of Us!!


 
  More like 36 hours for me but yeah, I can't wait to get my preorder


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> BLands 2 was a total yawnfest. I played it for 30 minutes and haven't touched it since.


 
   
  I beat the game and I think it was marginally better than the original, but didn't offer much of anything new. The story is definitely crappy, and I just got addicted to looting and becoming aggravated at finding duplicate/weak weapons...
   
  Not to mention that there is rarely an online game without people who are cheating or who have modified weapons. The Borderland servers have horrible mod prevention and it takes any fun there might have been right out.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> BTW has anyone played Far Cry 3 with a headphone? Is it normal for an enemy that's like 50 feet away to sound like he's right next to you? Found that rather strange. I can even hear a car and shooting from a far away distance and still hear it all.
> 
> Strange because so far I find Far Cry 3 kind of tough. I guess i'm not really used to the gameplay of this one. I guess it only seems tougher because I'm so impatient sometimes and rush through fights. I learned to stop doing that so much.


 
   
  I use my HD800 solely for gaming and I had no problems with imaging where enemies are when I hear there footsteps. If you have an EAX enabled soundcard (or using Alchemy through Win 7 or higher) than you may need to turn off the extra crap such as CMS3D or Dolby etc.
   
  I found FC3 kind of hard at the start as well as I like to rush, but I had no problems after using a trainer to enable unlimited amount of money so I can buy any gun or unlimited amount of ammo.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





ill-audiophilac said:


> two more days til The Last of Us!!


 
   
  A possible reason for me to finally pick up a PS3. That game looks absolutely amazing!
   
  And with what I've been reading about the new Xbox console, I won't be getting that......$500 at launch is one thing, but not being able to play used games without an "unlock fee" is absolutely ridiculous. And then the stupid thing isn't even backwards compatible! And really, honestly, it's ugly...
   
  Ok sorry to go off topic, that's just my rant because I'm disappointed in Microsoft. I'm sure some people will argue the reasons why they did these things, but it all boils down to $.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> A possible reason for me to finally pick up a PS3. That game looks absolutely amazing!
> 
> And with what I've been reading about the new Xbox console, I won't be getting that......$500 at launch is one thing, but not being able to play used games without an "unlock fee" is absolutely ridiculous. And then the stupid thing isn't even backwards compatible! And really, honestly, it's ugly...
> 
> Ok sorry to go off topic, that's just my rant because I'm disappointed in Microsoft. I'm sure some people will argue the reasons why they did these things, but it all boils down to $.


 
   
  To be fair, PS4 also does not have backwards compatibility and we have also dealt with that stuff when (the latest) PS3 and Xbox 360 is not backwards compatible.
  What might irks some gamers is surely their once in 24 hours online check in, it's like that they really don't trust their customers.
   
  Also sorry to derail the topic again, just need to rant a little bit.


----------



## DefQon

Backward compatibility with any console would just mean it will cost more and not all previous gen games will be playable. The few variants of the PS3 were able to play some PS2 games not all due to the extra hardware inside and software emulation doesn't cut it with backward compatibility.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Playing Kingdom Hearts BBS, bustin out the hand held's again. I really like this game; the story's right in line with the regular Kingdomhearts silliness, I like how its a solo thing this time around but unlike CoM its not impossible to beat certain bosses without the perfect strategy. The gameplays really solid and that's surprising for a handheld IMO. Graphics its about on-par with...well maybe a little less than on par with KH2 but it still looks darn fine. 8/10


----------



## tdockweiler

Far Cry 3 - 9/10
   
  I just posted this earlier, but I want to post some things about it after having finished it. I'm really bored.
   
  For me this game was fairly tough. I beat Bioshock 2, Fallout 3 and Uncharted 2 on the hardest difficulty settings. This one for me was harder than Uncharted 2 on Crushing easily.
   
  I only had one of the ammo upgrades, so maybe that adds to it. I was only on "Medium". One part I died about 8 times in a row and I was forced to change it to easy to pass it.
   
  There's a ton of cheap deaths for sure. Another problem is that I rarely made any attempt to buy syringes or craft them.
   
  The storyline is lame and Jason is one character I hated. Like another person said earlier, I also wanted to punch him in the face every time he talked. He felt like Pee Wee Herman turning into Rambo. Wasn't very convincing.
  The Citra thing was also a stupid storyline..
   
  All the boss fights are TERRIBLE. What moron decided to come up with these lame ideas. CGI boss fights with button tapping should not even exist.
   
  I'll admit that I had a lot of fun playing (rushing) through the story. The treasure hunting sections went on way too long though.
   
  There is really no incentive to explore and craft that much. As long as you have the basics that seems like enough.
   
  I did get 13/18 towers or so but just because of being able to get better guns. Getting up those is just annoying and no fun. Waste of time. I fell from the top a couple of times due to the stupid 1st person camera.
   
  The skills felt mostly pointless. Only a few of them seemed helpful. Wow, being able to shoot from a wire is a skill you can upgrade? Why? I could imagine one area in the game where that would be useful.
   
  I can't say it enough but most of the story and bad guys were awful. Especially the lack of decent dialogue from everyone. I can't believe some of the crap they came up with. It seems someone had watched too many movies.
   
  The actual combat is OK, but Uncharted 2 did it way better. Every minute of combat/shooting in that game was fun.
   
  Somehow the guns were not that good. There was not really anything that special until the 2nd island. I did love the shotgun that shoots 3 times in a row quickly though.
   
  My main problem though is that everything in the game just got on my nerves and annoyed me. The fuel supply level is especially annoying.
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



I went with the good ending. It's kind of sad how these days we can play a video game where we can slit our girlfriend's throat with a special button press. Oh and then have sex and get stabbed in the stomach and die.

 I would never let my children play this game (don't have any anyway).

 Violence overdose really and by the end the game left me with a sick feeling.

 Citra saying she loved me before dying was the stupidest thing in the world. Yeah sure...but yet you would have killed me.
  


   
  Sooo...by the end I was so glad it was over. When it ended I was glad to never play it again.
   
  9/10 seems too high, but for what there is that's fair. As long as you can forgive it's lame storyline. With more polish this could have been pretty impressive.
   
  I think this game would be worth the $60, but I rented it for a few days with Redbox. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Hopefully Tombraider is better.


----------



## AfterShock

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Far Cry 3 - 9/10
> 
> I just posted this earlier, but I want to post some things about it after having finished it. I'm really bored.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  How is 9/10 fair?
   
  9 is like saying it's amazing.
  Your score completely contradicts your post.
   
  For me a horrible story+ending+bad dialogue would be -2 or -3 points down right off the bat.
  And another -1 because most of the characters were annoying.
   
  The only thing that made the game fun was the gameplay/combat.
  It was very satisfying.
   
   
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



I hope Citra had a miscarriage.


----------



## kova4a

Nice, I just got my copy of the Last of Us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  edit: So far it's pretty good. The stealth approach is the way to go though coz it's nothing like Uncharted with guns and ammo lying everywhere. Even if you're very used to the Uncharted shooting mechanics and pull off headshots all the time like me sooner rather than later you'll be out of ammo, so you can't expect to just shoot your way through the game.
   
  Also, most of the climbing and exploring stuff is just straight forward get there and hit the X button to jump or the triangle to give a boost or carry a plank or a ladder - you can't just jump around like in Uncharted, so there's no constant jumping from one ledge to another Tomb Raider style. It's mainly just throwing bricks and bottles to create a diversion and good timing coz a lot of times the place is full of runners and clickers and it can be difficult to take them all down silently without being noticed. Clickers are just a PITA  to deal with as often there is more than one - you need a shiv to take them out silently and you need a melee weapon to engage in combat with them if you don't have ammo and even with a full magazine it's hard to deal with anything more than a single one and if they get too close it's one bite and you're muerto.
   
  Overall it's like an Uncharted/Splinter Cell mix and is a bit too early to rate it.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





aftershock said:


> How is 9/10 fair?
> 
> 9 is like saying it's amazing.
> Your score completely contradicts your post.
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, 9 is kind of high, but I don't think 9 is "Amazing". Could have given it some more thought. Maybe more like an 8.5 or 8.75. If you want to pay me $2000 i'll make you a professional 20 page review where I over-analyze the game to death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  For me my nit-picks were not as bad as I make them out to be really. The storyline of a game isn't always that important (for me). I guess it depends on how good the gameplay is.
  I loved Bioshock 2 but it's story is not that good or even memorable at all (I even forget what the heck it's about).
  Same with Fallout 3. If people judge it too much by it's story then they'd not really rate it that high. Judging Fallout 3 by just playing through the main storyline is the biggest mistake someone can make.
  There's tons of stuff to do to do in Far Cry 3 and it felt it would have been worth $60.
   
  Despite the weak storyline and lame characters I could never give it a 7 or even an 8. Anywhere between an 8.5 or low 9 is about right. Despite being very fun to play (yet constantly annoying), there's really not a lot of memorable moments.
   
  BTW I think it's better than Crysis 2 at least. Haven't played part 3 yet. Crysis 2 is another one where the story was alright but I hated the gameplay in that. I just wanted to get to the end and be done with it.
   
  I really think Far Cry 3 would be better if I had just bought it and muted the cut-scenes and took my time exploring. It did get a bit repetitive. In Fallout 3 i've spent maybe 500+ hours in that game and never once did it ever feel boring or repetitive. Even after several years i'm still finding something new.
   
  Bioshock Infinite fans will hate me but I had more fun playing Far Cry 3 than Infinite. Far Cry 3 at least kept me glued to the screen two days in a row until 3am or so. The story isn't as bad as I make it out to be but I absolutely hated the Citra sections and all those weird "dream" sequences and CGI fights. The voice actor for Jason was totally miscast too. Am I the only one who thought he sounded like Ethan Hawke at times? They should have hired himself instead. Or Will Ferrell.
   
  Also...in an unrelated topic..am I the only one to lost interest in Skyrim after the end? I got up to 100 hours into the game and lost interest. I got some crafts maxed and all the good gear but exploring got repetitive. I guess I should do more quests. I want to play Morrowind but the game runs so slow on the Xbox 360. Finished Oblivion about 3 times.
   
  I really need to play more current Xbox 360 games. I only seem to play about 3 per year. Next it might be Crysis 3 or Tombraider.


----------



## chewy4

I'd say I give Far Cry 3 about an 8 or a high 7.
   
  I liked it a ton first. But things got repetitive and the telepathic AI got annoying after a while, not to mention I didn't think the second half of the story was that great. It's a great looking game but has a bunch of graphical glitches and artifacts at the same time. Sound design was terrible for certain things but I was able to tweak the most annoying parts. Music was great though.


----------



## tdockweiler

Nobody thought Far Cry 3 was kind of hard at times? Man I must really suck at this game. I was only on Medium too.
  Maybe getting the 2nd ammo upgrade would have made it VERY easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems Iike I ran out of ammo a lot. 
  I've never been so constantly annoyed while in shootouts. 
  It's difficulty for me was like an 8/10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bioshock Infinite was stupid easy in comparison.
   
  If part 2 is even harder than i'm in big trouble.
   
  I bet Uncharted 1 on Crushing would make me fling my controller. Normal difficulty on that was similar to Uncharted 2 on Crushing.


----------



## chewy4

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Nobody thought Far Cry 3 was kind of hard at times? Man I must really suck at this game. I was only on Medium too.
> Maybe getting the 2nd ammo upgrade would have made it VERY easy
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I didn't think it was hard at all, but I got all the upgrades as fast as I could.

 Even with all the ammo upgrades I ran out of ammo with my SMG.


----------



## AfterShock

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Yeah, 9 is kind of high, but I don't think 9 is "Amazing". Could have given it some more thought. Maybe more like an 8.5 or 8.75. If you want to pay me $2000 i'll make you a professional 20 page review where I over-analyze the game to death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  9/10 isn't amazing?
  So what would you call 10/10?
   
  I think you'd end up owing me for reading a 20 page review you wrote.
   
  I hate whenever I see this.
  People misusing game scores.
   
  All I see is 8 being just "meh", 9 being just "good", and it just jumps right to 10 being godly.
   
  When it's clear a game lacks a good story, has bad characters/voice acting, bad writing, VERY repetitive side quests, and only decent gameplay, I don't think giving it a 9/10 is anywhere near justifiable.
   
  Like you said, a game should be judge solely based on it's story.
  Just like it shouldn't be solely judged amazing by one single aspect.
   
  I also don't think nitpicks mean what you think they do.
   
  But it's your opinion, so I can't judge.
  I just feel all those "nitpicks" you mentioned are big aspects of any game.
  Aspects which Far Cry 3 didn't do a good job at.
    
   
  I agree on Fallout 3, a short story, but huge everything else.
   
   
   
   
   
  Been playing Skyrim for about a week.
  It's not bad, but it's over hyped.
   
  My only real deal with it is that the main story quests all seems to involve going into some dingy under ground place.
  I hear games from the Fallout and Elder Scroll series have a huge modding community so I might try that after finishing enough of the game.
   
   
   
   
  Also, do you have a decent PC?
  I'd assume it would run better on a decent PC.
  And if it's a good one, you might be able to mod it so it has better graphics.
   
   
  Quote:


tdockweiler said:


> Nobody thought Far Cry 3 was kind of hard at times? Man I must really suck at this game. I was only on Medium too.
> Maybe getting the 2nd ammo upgrade would have made it VERY easy
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I don't think more ammo would make it that much easier, but it would be a life saver for sure.
   
  What I did at times when I felt I would be overwhelmed was grab a sniper, take down 2 or 3 pirates, then rush in Rambo style.


----------



## anoxy

Gonna have to agree with AfterShock here.


----------



## Skolar311

How about we stop critiquing everybody's opinion on a game and stick to doing reviews. We don't need 4 paragraphs of why you think someone is wrong about a game. It's making this thread annoying.


----------



## anoxy

Ok. Far Cry 3 6/10


----------



## AfterShock

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> How about we stop critiquing everybody's opinion on a game and stick to doing reviews. We don't need 4 paragraphs of why you think someone is wrong about a game. It's making this thread annoying.


 
   
  Ok 
   
   
  Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Ok. Far Cry 3 6/10


 
   
  Simplicity at it's best.


----------



## miceblue

Oh man I forgot how much fun Super Smash Brothers Brawl + Project M is. 10/10 for multiplayer only. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I used to LOVE Ness in Melee. It's too bad they nerfed him in Brawl. He's still fun to combo with though.
   
  Tom Nook vs Phazon Ike in Dark Link's room:

   
  Mega Man vs Gordon Freeman in the real Skyward Sword Skyloft stage (the one in Smash Brothers WiiU/3DS has more of a Twilight Princess look):


----------



## oqvist

Tomb Raider
   
  Hard to rate. If you try to be objective 6/10.
   
  But all the stolen ideas from Uncharted/lost do work well enough. Animations, combat is fun. I ran PS 3 version but the visuals still did it´s job splendid. Not to far off Uncharted 3 actually. Same engine? Though a bit to easy on hard and running gamepad. Can´t imagine how easy it will be on keyboard but the platforming is maybe harder for that setup at least.
  Mini bosses is a disaster. The tombs surprisingly extremely easy and with no real depth? The game is called Tomb Raider 
   
  Story wise I think it´s a bit clumsy told. Maybe the time has run away from Crystal Dynamics but at least I got through this game with a smile and I will probably get any coming sequel. 9/10 in casual fun factor. I do hope they ramp up the difficulty in the sequels, make the tomb section bigger and better and perhaps not go all to crazy about loot everywhere. And get more subtility in the story telling but this really isn´t their strong suite I believe.


----------



## pjv1990

Currently playing the last of us, its a masterpiece and you all should believe the hype. Its the best game of this generation


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





pjv1990 said:


> Currently playing the last of us, its a masterpiece and you all should believe the hype. Its the best game of this generation


 
  Nah, it's good but not that good. The Last of Us has its issues and for a game to get a perfect score it has to be perfect. Naughty Dogs praised the AI so much but for everyone playing it quickly becomes obvious it's far from impressive let alone perfect. I'm still half way through the game, so I still won't rate it and the story might turn out to be mindblowing or something when I progress more but so far for me Uncharted 2 is still the best Naughty Dog's game. I guess when they split the original team in two, so one can make Uncharted 3 and one the Last of Us, the final results were bound to be less close to perfection.


----------



## Akin

Does anyone have any suggestions for someone that wants a game like Just Cause 2? It is soooo much of an open-world (no loading screen between any teritorry at all) and you can do basically anything (tie a car to plane, land it on a moutain and ride it down). Any other games like this?


----------



## anoxy

You could always go do that stuff in the real open world  
   
  jk jk
   
  But srsly, some good sandbox games are Saints Row: The Third, Infamous 2, Red Dead Redemption, GTA, FarCry 3, Sleeping Dogs. And maybe Prototype?
   
  I'd also consider Batman: Arkham City pretty good in that regard.


----------



## bowei006

Gta too


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> You could always go do that stuff in the real open world
> 
> jk jk
> 
> ...


----------



## miceblue

Rockman 2 - 9/10
  My childhood game, despite the frustrating levels (Quickman, Airman, Heatman, Crashman's stages + the level in Dr. Wily's Castle with invisible floors).
   
  An NES game at its finest.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Rockman 2 - 9/10
> My childhood game, despite the frustrating levels (Quickman, Airman, Heatman, Crashman's stages + the level in Dr. Wily's Castle with invisible floors).
> 
> An NES game at its finest.


 
   
  Awesome game! Good call on that.
   
  I have so many NES games that I could talk about... I love going back to those games. There's something nice about going back to the old 2-buttons and D-pad.
   
  You ever played Crystalis? It's a Zelda-like game that I thought was really good and I think mostly overlooked.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I have not heard of that game before but I'll be sure to check it out some day. I'll have to check a local game store, Pink Gorilla, to see if they have it in stock. 
   
  I was playing through the original Rockman and boy is that a difficult game. Elecman and Iceman's stages in particular are pretty annoyingly difficult to get through, hahahaha.
  I'm trying to play through all of the Rockman games that feature the bosses with the abilities that Mega Man will have in the upcoming Super Smash Brothers for the WiiU/3DS. I have the Mega Man 25th Anniversary game for the GameCube so I might as well. I want to pick up Rockman VI for the NES some day though since that one is one of my favourites with the power/jet pack.


----------



## FalconP

_Dungeon of Grimrock_, an indie 3-D dungeon crawler.  Fun and solid old-school RPG experience, but I have no idea why the system requirement is so high (minimum Intel Dual Core 2GHz).  Because of the high portal of entrance I give it 6/10.


----------



## SDub

Ooh! A thread I can contribute on! 
   
  Hi Head-fi community. I play Crysis 3. I used to play Crysis 2 extensively and competitively, and can comment on that as well, but since Crysis 3 is the current iteration, I'll stick to that. First of all, I play on the PC and I will talk about strictly the MP. In it's current state, the MP community is very niche and tight nit. Finding a server to play on daily is never really a problem but the game is no where near modern warfare levels of popularity. The game, much like it's predecessors, rewards accuracy a whole lot. It does that by having a higher than average time-to-kill, and having a high % damage increase for upper body/head shot modifiers. The pace of the game is....gloriously fast. Since C2, they made a few changes to the nano suit to make it easier to use (ugh, that's a different story) but also FASTER! The game smacks of quake (in terms of pace and weapon pick ups). Heck, Q3 champion Toxjc (Fa7al1ty dethroner) even plays C3 (and played Crysis 2 as well!). There are still bugs and aspects to be worked on. Since Crysis 2, the dev support has took a turn for the better. The devs have released numerous patches/balances and added features such as spectator which makes casting tournaments a whole lot easier. We're using the feature on a competitive scale for the first time ever this coming saturday for a death match tournament (that I get to cast, yippee!).  All in all it's my favorite current - generation FPS. I wish more people played it and saw the value of it. It's like a hybrid between an arena shooter and a more current game like COD. You should check it out! If you're at all curious of some gameplay, check out my YT channel: http://www.youtube.com/sdubist
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Skolar311

Thanks for the write-up SDub! Crysis 3 is still a game that I have yet to play, and you did a good job of getting me intrigued


----------



## SDub

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> Thanks for the write-up SDub! Crysis 3 is still a game that I have yet to play, and you did a good job of getting me intrigued


 
  I'm glad! I think it's on sale through Origin right now so consider it! I hesitate in saying this, but for more opinions, check mycrysis.com. I have the prestigious honor (lol no) of being a moderator for that forum. You'll find various opinions there; I don't want to disappoint, and I may be a biased fanboy, so stop by there!


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





sdub said:


> I'm glad! I think it's on sale through Origin right now so consider it! I hesitate in saying this, but for more opinions, check mycrysis.com. I have the prestigious honor (lol no) of being a moderator for that forum. You'll find various opinions there; I don't want to disappoint, and I may be a biased fanboy, so stop by there!


 
   
  Thanks man! Biased fanboy or not, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it's undoubtedly a well received game.
   
  I'll definitely check it out and thanks for the link!


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Already finished Injustice : God Among Us story mode, quite interesting actually.
   
  Currently started The Last of Us, initial impressions : REALLY impressed.
  Naughty Dog really are front runners as a game developer. The fact that it might still be a Playstation Exclusive in the next gen really boosts the PS4 itself.


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, The Last of Us is pretty good. I finished it few days ago. It's not the 10 out of 10 masterpiece some reviewers are trying to make it coz it does have its issues but still is a very solid game. The intro of the game was really good. I would rate it like 9/10.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Yes the reason I was impressed was the intro, too bad I could not continue playing it until the weekends.
   
  Also I have to agree with you about the score. A 10 I think is too high based on what I have seen so far since 10 is for masterpiece quality, but a reviewer site that gave it an 8 is ridiculous.
  I'll give it a range of 9-9.5.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





absolutezero said:


> Yes the reason I was impressed was the intro, too bad I could not continue playing it until the weekends.
> 
> Also I have to agree with you about the score. A 10 I think is too high based on what I have seen so far since 10 is for masterpiece quality, but a reviewer site that gave it an 8 is ridiculous.
> I'll give it a range of 9-9.5.


 
  Nah, I'm rating it 9 because I liked the characters and overall the story but the game does have issues and a more accurate score will be something like 8-8.5. But yeah, if I'm rating the game purely on story and how much I like the main characters, especially Ashley Johnson as Ellie, I would probably give it 9.5-10/10. 
   
  As far as lower scores on some sites - I thought the review on Polygon was awful. I usually like and trust their reviews but the Last of Us one was written so bad and the low score was for all the wrong reasons - probably the reviewer never played a single Uncharted game but I get that other people can be like this and may have issues with simple stuff like the shooting mechanics. And as far as the gamespot's review - it actually is pretty accurate coz the game is good but there are immersion-breaking points on both sides - first, from the npcs with you, who talk too loud and occasionally like to roam around, which is probably why the devs decided to make them undetectable by enemies, so you don't feel frustrated all the time (that's why I don't deduct more points from my score); and second, the enemies who are not infected 90% of the time are not alerted when seeing the dead bodies of their mates and stuff like that. 
  
  The issue is that for a game that makes you rely so often on stealth, it lacks the AI and solid enough stealth mechanics to be a masterpiece. So overall I love the main characters and the character development is pretty good throughout the story but a 9 is the highest it should get if rated as a game.
Now, if you rate it as a cinematic experience with great characters and story then by all means it's a masterpiece.


----------



## Greg Silberman

Sorry to jump into the middle of the conversation but I think a 9 is spot on correct.  I really enjoy the look, pacing and story of the game.  I am not entire enthused with the controls.  Maybe I have played too many FPSs or spent too much time with keyboard and mouse but I am most of the way through the game and I still have trouble aiming consistently.
   
  It is a great game.  I wish it had been available for PC.


----------



## Greg Silberman

I am currently playing The last of us and State of Decay.  I love the polish and look of Last of Us but I really enjoy the mechanics of State of Decay.  State of Decay has some clear issues (but they are acceptable for a $20 game).
   
  Once it makes it over to the PC and clean up some bugs, I will be really excited.  Hopefully, the addition of multiplayer support will not turn it into Left 4 Dead.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Must wait to test it for myself about the AI. Maybe I jumped for conclusion based on my early impressions for my scores but hey, a man can dream can't he 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
   
  Also, you nailed it about the cinematics. ND has done an amazing job since the Uncharted series....


----------



## uchihaitachi

Out of curiosity, I am looking to buy Bioshock infinite. Do you guys think it is worth getting and playing the first two beforehand?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





uchihaitachi said:


> Out of curiosity, I am looking to buy Bioshock infinite. Do you guys think it is worth getting and playing the first two beforehand?


 

 well they are better so....


----------



## uchihaitachi

Playing Halo 4 atm 7/10, I am quite disappointed....


----------



## Greg Silberman

Quote: 





uchihaitachi said:


> Out of curiosity, I am looking to buy Bioshock infinite. Do you guys think it is worth getting and playing the first two beforehand?


 
   
   
  I would strongly recommend Bioshock 1 (I think it is the best of the three). I did not care as much for Bioshock 2 - it was technically well executed but it felt like more of the same (it was done by a different studio) and brought very little innovation to the table.
   
   I really enjoyed Bioshock Infinite.  If it is not too late, I would recommend avoiding spoilers and reviews.  It was great to just show up and play in the world.
   
  Enjoy,
   
  Greg


----------



## Kamakahah

uchihaitachi said:


> Out of curiosity, I am looking to buy Bioshock infinite. Do you guys think it is worth getting and playing the first two beforehand?




They play different. Whether one is better depends solely on the preferences of the player. 

You don't have to play the first two in order to enjoy infinite, but you will better understand certain references. 

I would suggest watching something gameplay to see which fits best for your prefered style of gaming.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> They play different. Whether one is better depends solely on the preferences of the player.
> 
> You don't have to play the first two in order to enjoy infinite, but you will better understand certain references.
> 
> I would suggest watching something gameplay to see which fits best for your prefered style of gaming.


 
  He should at least play the first one. Every gamer owes to himself to play the first Bioshock if still hasn't.


----------



## Kamakahah

Nostalgia makes everything better. 

While Bioshock 1 was great at the time, many equally fantastic games have been released since then. 

For some, going back to a game like Bioshock 1 won't be the revelation, the breath of fresh air that it was for those at the time. 

Though, It's cheap enough now that there really isn't a reason to not try it.


----------



## kova4a

Nah, it's not nostalgia - it's just the game as a whole is a must play.  The story is the revelation - not just the graphics or the gameplay that someone might consider a bit dated.


----------



## Kamakahah

kova4a said:


> Nah, it's not nostalgia - it's just the game as a whole is a must play.  The story is the revelation - not just the graphics or the gameplay that someone might consider a bit dated.




When was the last time you did a full play through of it?


----------



## kova4a

I don't know maybe a couple of years ago. Of course, Bioshock is all about the first time you play it - after that "would you kindly" isn't the same


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> *Nah, it's not nostalgia* - it's just the game as a whole is a must play.  The story is the revelation - not just the graphics or the gameplay that someone might consider a bit dated.


 
  Quote: 





kova4a said:


> *I don't know maybe a couple of years ago*. Of course, Bioshock is all about the first time you play it - after that "would you kindly" isn't the same


 
   
  "_*nostalgia*_ describes a sentimentality for the past, typically for a period or place with happy personal associations"
   
That's nostalgia man. 





. 
   
  It does have a great play-through the first time. My comments was to try to put a game from 2007 into perspective so that Uchi would have another perspective to consider. I have plenty of friends that went back to play it and simply weren't impressed. It's all perspective.


----------



## kova4a

Nah, my recommendation has nothing to do with nostalgia. If I was feeling nostalgic about Bioshock I would play the game myself. And honestly I can't be nostalgic about a game made like 5 years ago. For instance, a friend of mine was playing the new SimCity few days ago and I remembered how good the first one was - that's nostalgia. Of course, I won't recommend it to anyone these days as most people will think I'm crazy. The first Bioshock is just a great game and I can't call it dated but I guess for younger people who care a lot about state of the art graphics and less about story it might not be as impressive even though for console gamers this shouldn't matter as the difference with the newer gamers will be even more unnoticeable


----------



## uchihaitachi

Thanks for the feedback, will try 1 and infinite!


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





uchihaitachi said:


> Playing Halo 4 atm 7/10, I am quite disappointed....


 
  Uchihaitachi playing a game? Wow. I expected you to be composing music in your "free time" rather than playing games.


----------



## uchihaitachi

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Uchihaitachi playing a game? Wow. I expected you to be composing music in your "free time" rather than playing games.


 
  Far from it! Been unable to game the past few months, I am going on a gaming binge for the next few weeks.


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Nah, my recommendation has nothing to do with nostalgia. If I was feeling nostalgic about Bioshock I would play the game myself. And honestly I can't be nostalgic about a game made like 5 years ago. For instance, a friend of mine was playing the new SimCity few days ago and I remembered how good the first one was - that's nostalgia. Of course, I won't recommend it to anyone these days as most people will think I'm crazy. The first Bioshock is just a great game and I can't call it dated but *I guess for younger people who care a lot about state of the art graphics and less about story* it might not be as impressive even though for console gamers this shouldn't matter as the difference with the newer gamers will be even more unnoticeable


 
  Why younger people? Not everyone plays games for the stories.


----------



## oqvist

System shock 2 larger then bioshock and infinite. And it's not nostalgia recently went through it again. The thing is it stems from a time when games wasn't cynically mainstreamed but made as good they possibly could. I enjoyed bioshock series a lot still though


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> He should at least play the first one. Every gamer owes to himself to play the first Bioshock System Shock and System Shock 2 if they still hasn't.


 
  but yeah, bioshock was great too.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> but yeah, bioshock was great too.


 
  LOL I haven't played System Shock for ages but let's be realistic - the new generation of gamers won't go playing it because of the graphics. A while ago I was asked by a friend about a good rpg game and I told him he should play Planescape Torment and Baldur's Gate 2 and he laughed at me when he checked them out. That's just how everyone is these days - spoiled by fancy graphics. Recently I was in argument on another forum and a whole bunch of teens were complaining how if a game doesn't have great graphics gamers can't immerse in its world and story and other ridiculous stuff. And honestly, they were complaining about games from few years ago - and they really think that games made before 2000 are some last century junk probably because these games are older than they are LOL


----------



## Kamakahah

That's fine though. It's their generation. I'm not going back to me Dad's generation to player pong and packman. 

I loved the hell out of the original Fallout whichwas turn based, but I tried going back to play it a few years ago and just couldn't get into it. 

While graphics don't make a game great, I think their point about immersion is perfectly valid. If I'm too distracted by terrible pixilation to enjoy the gameplay or story then it matters. 

Not everyone can be a Kova4a and put aside graphics and gameplay for story. I'm one of those people. If I really want an amazing story, then I pick up a book. If my game happens to have one, all the better.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I also like fancy graphics - I can't lie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As I said I'm not recommending very old games anymore. It's not like the first Bioshock is an 8-bit game. I just hate when people start complaining about the graphics of games from few years ago or just nitpicking about stupid stuff. Like when Crysis 2 was released without dx11 support and kids started whining about it. For that matter I think the current gen console gamers are a lot less picky and whiny. They were arguing whether the Crysis 2's graphics were better on xbox or ps3 but no one was whining that the game is low-res and blurry just because this is the capability of the current consoles. I admit that sometimes I move from my pc to my ps3 for a game the reduced graphical quality bothers me a at first but if the game is good I soon forget about that. Oh, and I almost never put aside gameplay for story - just the graphics.


----------



## reddyxm

I just started playing Crysis. The graphics still looks amazing for a 2007 title. I don't know how I feel about the suit and abilities. It's suppose to enchance combat but it feels like it hinders me more. lol. I can only give it 7/10. Controls don't feel intuitive.
   
  I'm also playing Zero's Escape: Virtue's Last Reward on the Vita. It's an interactive visual novel. It's a survival game that involves numbers specifically nona- (9) and digital roots. Basically 9 people are kidnapped, locked up in a maze and they have to solve puzzles to get out. There are many people who don't like these types of games because there is lots of reading involved.


----------



## miceblue

Aquaria (Mac) - 8/10
   
  It's a really fun action-adventure game with an interesting story and great art style. The singing aspect of the game is an interesting concept and it reminds me of Zelda games. "Style changing" is also neat but some of them just felt like a quick add-on in the game; you will only really use 2-3 of them.
   
  Due to the adventureness nature of the game (yes I made up that word), I actually missed a lot of things because like most action-adventure games *cough Castlevania and Metroid* backtracking is required and I missed some stuff.
   
  Guu~ Bosses, and especially the optional bosses, are really difficult to fight. Expect to stock-up on a lot of ingredients to cook healing-based items while fighting some of the tougher bosses.
   
  Also, the controls on Mac do not seem to be re-configurable which might be a problem for some; I was fine with it even though I had to use my left hand for WASD controls and my right hand to rapidly tap the CTRL key to shoot.


----------



## Kukuk

Been playing Gran Turismo 5 again. Still loving it. This time I'm playing around more with the super cars, rather than just the muscle cars and stuff. Really having a fun time just beating my fastest lap times on certain maps. It's also a lot of fun to play without traction control. With it on it's default setting, basically all you have to do to win races is hold down the accelerator and point the car in the right direction, but with it off, you have to be really careful with accelerating, or else your car turns into a spinning top.
   
  As much as I'm loving it, I'm finding really strange design choices in the game. For one: why is the Bugatti Veyron a low-quality model? It's a 2 million dollar car, but they decided to not make it a high detail model? Also, the Ford GT '05 is a better car than the Ford GT '06, yet the '05 is the one with the standard model...
   
  Still, with all that said, 9/10.
   
  Also, my pride and joy:

   
  Didn't think it would look all that great in gold, but it totally does.


----------



## uzunaruto

Finally got around to playing Far Cry 3, Bioshock Infinite and Tomb Raider and have come to realize how much i now hate Call of duty. Perfect 10's for the refreshing gameplay and storylines


----------



## anoxy

So relative to COD, a perfect 10 is like a 7.5 or 8.


----------



## uzunaruto

Could very well be that way. I've been tainted by repetitive crap for quite some time.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Got some playing time now on the Last of Us and I have to agree to one previous poster. The AI kind of ruins the tense feeling of the game...
  While I struggle to stealth mode the Clickers, my ally AI has the privilege to show themselves in front of the enemy without being harmed.
   
  But it is still an amazing piece of game though...


----------



## anoxy

Started playing Remember Me last night.
   
  Like a lot of the reviews, I've gotta say, the game has SOO much potential, but they really messed up. The world is extremely interesting, but it feels congested due to the scripted mechanics and lack of free exploration. It feels like the new Tomb Raider, except it takes place in Neo-Paris...that's probably the best way to describe it.
   
  I'm halfway through it, but what has played a huge part in holding my interest is the beautiful art direction and graphics. If it weren't for that, I probably would have uninstalled it and played Batman instead. But the world is just too cool, though I wish I had more freedom to explore it...I'm infatuated with the futuristic stuff.
   
  Anyway, so far I'd give it a 7.5/10


----------



## reddyxm

Playing Project X Zone on the 3DS.
   
  This game is full of nostagia. More than 50+ characters from iconic games made by Capcom, Sega and Namco. You'll see characters from Street Fighter, Resident Evil, .hack, Xenosaga, Mega Man, and many more.
   
  It plays like Fire Emblem. The combos are very flashy and pretty to look at.
   
  This is a type of game that you just want to sit back and relax. The story is weird is a somewhat confusing though.
   
  8/10


----------



## Shazzam6999

Finished The Last of Us last week. I really enjoyed it. Definitely some flaws in the game, but none of them detracted from the experience for me. The multiplayer is good fun as well. I was dreading trying to get the trophies in the multiplayer; however, I'm kind of addicted. It reminds me of like Splinter Cell with how stealth focused it is. 
   
  Now I'm going to sit down and play Shadow of the Colossus since it's only $5 on the PSN right now.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Been playing some DeadBlock again; despite getting bad reviews its seriously the best zombie survival game this gen....because it has actual survival elements. The Co-op is super and and I love that it's split screen, it is pretty repetitive but it stays fun for quite some time. This is one of the few indie games with real charm; none of that "LOOK AT ME SO RETRO 8-bit!" its a silly cell shaded 1950's zombie game. 7/10


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Been playing some DeadBlock again; despite getting bad reviews its seriously the best zombie survival game this gen....because it has actual survival elements. The Co-op is super and and I love that it's split screen, it is pretty repetitive but it stays fun for quite some time. This is one of the few indie games with real charm; none of that "LOOK AT ME SO RETRO 8-bit!" its a silly cell shaded 1950's zombie game. 7/10


 
   

 Did you ever play Dead Island?
   
  I'd have to say that's the best zombie game of this generation. Absolutely no humor, 100% survival, and the environment is beautiful.
   
  It's a super buggy game (although now it's been patched multiple times, so it's better) but if you haven't played it, I would highly recommend it. Custom weapons, lots of loot, and lots and lots of replay value. Co-op is exciting as well. .


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





skolar311 said:


> Did you ever play Dead Island?
> 
> I'd have to say that's the best zombie game of this generation. Absolutely no humor, 100% survival, and the environment is beautiful.
> 
> It's a super buggy game (although now it's been patched multiple times, so it's better) but if you haven't played it, I would highly recommend it. Custom weapons, lots of loot, and lots and lots of replay value. Co-op is exciting as well. .


 
  Yea; I played DeadIsland a lot, these are two completely different concepts of games. I liked Deadialsnd but it wasn't really survival IMO.


----------



## slayerming2

The last of US probably one of the best games I've ever played and absolutely loved the ending. Do I dare say it's masterpiece and a 10/10 right now I say it is a masterpiece but 9.5/10 due to the bugs. Once they fix the bugs I'm sure I'll give it an 10/10.


----------



## uzunaruto

with all the high ratings getting thrown at Last of Us, this is probably the most I've ever wanted a Ps3........


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





uzunaruto said:


> with all the high ratings getting thrown at Last of Us, this is probably the most I've ever wanted a Ps3........


 
  I watched an entire first playthrough on Twitch.tv
   
  It helped greatly reduce my desire to actually play it myself.


----------



## slayerming2

Quote: 





uzunaruto said:


> with all the high ratings getting thrown at Last of Us, this is probably the most I've ever wanted a Ps3........


 
  lol I actually don't own a ps3 I played it at a friends house, we split the price and he agreed not to go ahead without me. Got to play most of it, totally worth it though!


----------



## Xeculus

Been playing Black Ops 2 after buying it off a friend.

Didn't bother with campaign and went straight to multiplayer. 

Honestly I think it's not too bad. Graphics are noticeably better than previous games, great gun balancing, etc. Only complaint is the lag compensation aspect, which I feel has gotten worse. Players with connections that are slower than yours are given a few extra milliseconds to help compensate for their "disadvantage." This can be very annoying at times, but it IS adaptable.

Zombies is still pretty fun.

Overall I'd give this game a 7.5/10, not counting campaign mode.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





xeculus said:


> Been playing Black Ops 2 after buying it off a friend.
> 
> Didn't bother with campaign and went straight to multiplayer.
> 
> ...


 
  True it's fun every now and then. I found Zombie mode too much bs when I end up at Farm.


----------



## slayerming2

defqon said:


> True it's fun every now and then. I found Zombie mode too much bs when I end up at Farm.


The thing is with zombies 2 it get's so boring after level 30 where in zombie 1 it was so fun and you can still go to 50 without too much trouble.


----------



## Xeculus

slayerming2 said:


> The thing is with zombies 2 it get's so boring after level 30 where in zombie 1 it was so fun and you can still go to 50 without too much trouble.




Zombies is great fun for the first hour or so. Then it gets exponentionally more tedious with every half hour. Really, by the time you've been playing for 3 hours, no matter how good you're doing, you get to the point where you want to take a break.


----------



## slayerming2

Quote: 





xeculus said:


> Zombies is great fun for the first hour or so. Then it gets exponentionally more tedious with every half hour. Really, by the time you've been playing for 3 hours, no matter how good you're doing, you get to the point where you want to take a break.


 
  Yeah I remember me and my friends use to love playing four way, but after a month or two we just started hating it. Haven't played in over three months. Oh well


----------



## slayerming2

Anyone play the total war series? Just finished Medieval 2 and can't wait for Rome TOTAL War II !!!!!


----------



## Tom Yum Goong




----------



## Kamakahah

Just wanted to mention to all you PC gamers that the *Steam Summer Sale has begun!!!*. This is a time where I end up buying way too many games, but the prices don't get much better. Especially from the community choice sales.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Just wanted to mention to all you PC gamers that the *Steam Summer Sale has begun!!!*. This is a time where I end up buying way too many games, but the prices don't get much better. Especially from the community choice sales.


 
  And here are all the "hidden" sales 

 http://steamdb.info/sales/?displayOnly=all&cc=de


----------



## chewy4

Quote: 





tom yum goong said:


> And here are all the "hidden" sales
> 
> http://steamdb.info/sales/?displayOnly=all&cc=de


 
  Nice, thanks. For some reason Steam didn't let me know that Machinarium was on sale.


----------



## anoxy

reddit.com/r/gamedeals
   
  makes it easy for you to track the steam sales and read suggestions from other people.
   
  also, /r/shouldibuythisgame is pretty useful.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Tombraider - 7/10 (so far)*
   
  Played this last night and it tries to do it's best to be constantly annoying. Even the menus are annoying. I hate the stupid CGI button press scenes and how bad the controls are. Her movement is just awkward and not normal. It reminds me of "Red Dead Redemption" which had the worst character movement ever and ruined it for me. Uncharted 2 got it perfect. The entire Tombraider series always had lousy character controls.
   
  I had fun once I actually got to shoot people, but I stopped playing when the game crashed on me. I didn't get very far. I don't even know what the stupid story is supposed to be. Don't even really care. She reminds me of Rambo so far. I think she got stabbed like 20 times and is still running around and shooting things.
   
  You ever notice that some games these days have tons of perks or upgrades and they are totally not required for the game. I doubt this is the case here but it makes me wonder.
   
  I think I need to play this more but I wasn't enjoying it really last night.
   
  Spent the next 2 hours playing "Oblivion" over again.
   
  Tonight maybe i'll play "Crysis 3" I rented. I haven't found a good game in awhile. Not since "Dishonored"
   
  Wish I still had my PS3 so I could play The Last of Us.


----------



## blazeops

Quote: 





slayerming2 said:


> Anyone play the total war series? Just finished Medieval 2 and can't wait for Rome TOTAL War II !!!!!


 

 I still play Rome Total War. I also have Shogun 2 and Medieval but continue Rome:TW because I just love the time period. I am very excited about Rome Total War II.


----------



## slayerming2

blazeops said:


> I still play Rome Total War. I also have Shogun 2 and Medieval but continue Rome:TW because I just love the time period. I am very excited about Rome Total War II.




Yeah pre-ordered it on steam can't wait!


----------



## slayerming2

Anyone play the new walking dead 400 days?


----------



## chewy4

Quote: 





slayerming2 said:


> Anyone play the new walking dead 400 days?


 
  No, but I plan to soon.


----------



## Xeculus

Anyone excited by Watch Dogs? Even from someone who mains Call of Duty, I'm highly anticipating this game


----------



## Blisse

In the "Rate the video games you're going to play" thread, I would rate it 9.5/10, except for the fact that the advertising on it is way too heavy. I'm not really a fan of games being promoted so much, but then again I see them a lot on stream commercials so it should be appealing? Not sure, but the concept is tiring me out due to the commercials, heh. 

1 month until I buy a PS3! I want a TLOU special one or something since I'm basically buying one for that game. :/ Bah, vanilla PS3 or wait o;


----------



## Shazzam6999

I bought Animal Crossing.
   
  I don't know how I would rate it, but it's super addicting. Not really sure what I'm doing, but if anyone wants to add me on the 3ds send me a PM.


----------



## anoxy

blisse said:


> In the "Rate the video games you're going to play" thread, I would rate it 9.5/10, except for the fact that the advertising on it is way too heavy. I'm not really a fan of games being promoted so much, but then again I see them a lot on stream commercials so it should be appealing? Not sure, but the concept is tiring me out due to the commercials, heh.
> 
> 1 month until I buy a PS3! I want a TLOU special one or something since I'm basically buying one for that game. :/ Bah, vanilla PS3 or wait o;




Why not just wait for the PS4? I don't think it has backwards compatibility, but they said they will be launching a streaming service so you can play all of the old PS3 games.


----------



## Xeculus

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Why not just wait for the PS4? I don't think it has backwards compatibility, but they said they will be launching a streaming service so you can play all of the old PS3 games.


 
  Because the PS3 will be on sale for a very affordable price


----------



## anoxy

I guess. I'd just rather kill two birds with one stone since I'd eventually like to get a PS4 as well. Saves you money and trouble in the long run if you exercise a little patience.


----------



## Shazzam6999

It's still worth it to buy a PS3. At this point the PS3 has a huge catalog of great games already out. GTA is still coming, the new Dark Souls, Beyond: Two Souls, Saints Row. There's a few more but I'm not sure which ones are also being released for the PS4, which would be kind of redundant.


----------



## anoxy

redundant is buying a PS3 and then buying a PS4 a few months later


----------



## Blisse

I'm not really considering buying a PS4 for a while, but I'm tempted atm since it's just $200 more. If I have a guarantee that the PS4 will be compatible with say, the FFX-HD collection I just bought for the PS3, then my decision is going to a bit harder.


----------



## Change is Good

Dead Space 3: 8
  Dead Island Riptide: 7
  BF3: 9
  NBA 2k13: 9
  TLOU: 9
   
  I have many more on my backlog but those are the current ones I'm playing. With school in the way I never really have time to finish them. BF3 and 2K13 are my online competitive games and get the most play out of all.


----------



## MrTechAgent

Mark of the Ninja  (8/10- Pc Only)


----------



## WhiteCrow

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
  9/10 for this type of game, well I love all of the AC games and had to pick up a 3DS today...rather than a Vita.


----------



## SkitZ0

Far Cry 3:  9/10
   
  God I love that game.  Vaas, Hoyt, the main character's struggle with what he's been put through to survive.....I swear it turned me into a video game sadist.
   
  Minecraft: 8/10
   
  My friends have been telling me to get this game for a while.  Finally caved & got it.  Very fun when you first start, but then I find it's only fun with friends.
   
  Tomb Raider: 7/10
   
  Pretty fun even though I haven't finished it, and I'm not a fan of the controls.  Kinda needed a break since it has basically the same story idea as Far Cry 3.
   
  Assassin's Creed 2: 0/10
   
  This game went free on LIVE this past week, so I thought I'd finally try out an AC game.  I HATED IT!  I hated the story, the voice acting, the controls.  Everything about this game I flat-out hate, and couldn't even stand to play it for fifteen minutes.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





skitz0 said:


> Far Cry 3:  9/10
> 
> God I love that game.  Vaas, Hoyt, the main character's struggle with what he's been put through to survive.....I swear it turned me into a video game sadist.
> 
> ...


 
  Yeesh; even I enjoyed the second one. I guess you shouldent even think about the ones after.


----------



## Change is Good

Here's a knuckleball to the thread...
   
  My Top 5 this generation
   
  5. Skyrim L.A. Noire
  4. The Last of Us
  3. God of War III
  2. Metal Gear Solid 4
  1. GTA IV (to be replaced by GTA V this September)


----------



## Shazzam6999

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> Animal Crossing: New Leaf
> 9/10 for this type of game, well I love all of the AC games and had to pick up a 3DS today...rather than a Vita.


 
  If you want some company on Animal Crossing let me know. I'm not really sure how the multiplayer works but I just got the game last week and I don't know anyone else who has it.


----------



## slayerming2

Hey guys I was wondering if you could help me out. I was thinking of downloading call of duty modern warfare 3. The main reason I want to get it is for the online competing. But do a lot of people still play the online matches? Also if they do where would the best place to buy the game at be? I'm thinking of buying it on steam since it has a 25% off right now, but does the multiplayer work well?

Thanks!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





shazzam6999 said:


> If you want some company on Animal Crossing let me know. I'm not really sure how the multiplayer works but I just got the game last week and I don't know anyone else who has it.


 

 friend codes!!! its in the DS settings somewhere heh.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





slayerming2 said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if you could help me out. I was thinking of downloading call of duty modern warfare 3. The main reason I want to get it is for the online competing. But do a lot of people still play the online matches? Also if they do where would the best place to buy the game at be? I'm thinking of buying it on steam since it has a 25% off right now, but does the multiplayer work well?
> 
> Thanks!


 

 I played it a few months ago; the online was still active. BUT the problem is your facing off against people with absolutly every advantage and have become super players.


----------



## Tom Yum Goong

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> I played it a few months ago; the online was still active. BUT the problem is your facing off against people with absolutly every advantage and have become super players.


 
  Jup, same thing with Counterstrike.
 Good luck, not getting a 0.1 K/D ratio.


----------



## bowei006

Spent $30 total during steam sale.
Games I bought
World in Conflict
Mark of the Ninja
Metro Last light
Dark souls
Kerbal space program

All are excellent games


----------



## Darknet

Ooh speaking of steam sales... 
Portal
Portal 2
Borderlands 2
Mirrors edge
Dust for $42ish
Only downloaded Dust but so far I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## miceblue

Steam?
   
  Final Fantasy VII (this is my first time playing it after all of these years of hearing how great it is)
  Sanctum 2
  Counter Strike: Global Offensive (to be completely honest, I prefer the old buying/shop menu from Counter Strike: Source over GO, and I liked picking costumes before you start the game in Source; now I need to re-learn the weapon names too...I miss my Clarion)
  Crysis bundle thingamabob (Crysis + Crysis Warhead + Crysis 2: Maximum Edition + multiplayer stuff I think)


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





xeculus said:


> Anyone excited by Watch Dogs? Even from someone who mains Call of Duty, I'm highly anticipating this game


 
  WOW!


----------



## Kitten Mitten

I cant wait for Watch Dogs and Batman Arkham Origins!!


----------



## Kukuk

Skyrim Dawnguard: 6/10. Pretty good overall, and adds some decent quests, but it's really just more of the same, and too few equipment additions.
   
  Skyrim Dragonborn: 9/10. A worthy expansion to Skyrim. Lots of great new equipment, quests are good, and it was too freaking cool revisiting Solstheim.
   
  Just Cause 2: 7/10. I'm enjoying it, but it hasn't really made itself a 'must play' for me yet. The world is big and beautiful, and the cars have a fun feel to them, but the combat is really difficult to me, and it's made all the more difficult by the grapple controls.
   
  Can't wait to play Saints Row 4. August 20th can't come soon enough.


----------



## miceblue

Bah...Counter Strike: Global Offensive's weapon/shopping system is so hard to get used to coming from Source.
   

 There aren't any silencers in this game, are there?
 Do counter-terrorists always have a diffusing kit or something? I never buy it yet I always diffuse the bomb in 5 seconds
 Does the Kevlar suit + helmet need to be bought? When I die and I don't buy anything, I always seem to have it.
 Does the Kevlar suit and/or helmet even do anything?
 
  ^ 5% health and 100% armour? Me thinks armour and/or helmet is absolutely useless


----------



## Kamakahah

All those CS questions are relative to the type of server you're playing on. Casual, competitive, other. It's going to change the answers to pretty much all of your questions.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Elder Scrolls: Oblivion - 8/10*
   
  I think I've played through this at least 4 times. Hundreds of hours. Sometimes I wonder why.
  I'm still rather stupid when it comes to some things about the game. I almost never do any of the side-quests.
   
  The main storyline is really very dull and boring.
  No real incentive to go through all the randomized camps/caves etc. I went through maybe 10 at low levels and got nothing good and I was still broke.
  Yes, I did get all the best armor but it took awhile.
  I hate the leveling system.
  I hate having to travel to a million different areas to get spells.
  None of the weapons are anything special.
  No real variety when you go through all those oblivion gates.
   
  I'm in the middle of this again and the graphics still impress me. I also love the music and just wandering around. Strangely I almost never use horses, but I do use my jeep a lot. Much faster.
   
  Like Skyrim, once I max out my character there is really no incentive to play. Fallout 3 was totally opposite of that.
   
  I tried to load up my old Skyrim character but got bored within 10 minutes.
   
  You know what I want? A game that's as fun as Fable II but as complex and almost as difficult as Dark Souls. OK, Dark Souls isn't all that complex, but it has somewhat of a learning curve before you get good. Fable II is just stupid easy and part 3 is major dumbed down.
   
  You know what game really confuses me? FFXI! You could read a 1000000 page book about that game and still not know everything. There is so much stuff to do in that game and I don't even know what half of it is.


----------



## Change is Good

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> *Elder Scrolls: Oblivion - 8/10*
> 
> I think I've played through this at least 4 times. Hundreds of hours. Sometimes I wonder why.
> I'm still rather stupid when it comes to some things about the game. I almost never do any of the side-quests.
> ...


 
   
  Elder Scrolls Online!


----------



## chewy4

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Bah...Counter Strike: Global Offensive's weapon/shopping system is so hard to get used to coming from Source.
> 
> 
> There aren't any silencers in this game, are there?
> ...


 
  If you're not playing competetive, I _think_ everyone has a defuse kit but I'm not sure. I know Kevlar is supposed to help, as there are weapon damage stats that take that into account, weird that you have 5 health but 100 Kevlar there. Also I think that you automatically have it in non-competitive game modes.
   
  As for silencers, there aren't any yet. They said they were adding them, but this was back in November.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





chewy4 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> All those CS questions are relative to the type of server you're playing on. Casual, competitive, other. It's going to change the answers to pretty much all of your questions.


 
  Ah okay. I was playing some bots on the bus so that's probably why. I usually don't play competitively since my reflexes aren't all that great and I don't like grenade spamming the first 20 seconds of the game.


----------



## chewy4

There are also community servers, which can provide some of the competitive elements(friendly fire, no Kevlar by default, etc...) without having to play an entire match.


----------



## bowei006

Dark Souls =9/10
  Kerbal Space program =9/10
  Mark of the Ninja =9/10
   
  I don't give out 9's that often.
   
  But of course, this is using the standard scale.


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





change is good said:


> Elder Scrolls Online!


 
   
  Im looking forward for this man. Skyrim with all their DLC's was a lot of fun, can't imagine this.


----------



## anoxy

Skryim is a snore fest. Hopefully ESO is more fun.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Skryim is a snore fest. Hopefully ESO is more fun.


 
   
  +1 with the more fun part. 
   
  I hope that the closed beta doesn't release for another year. I much prefer to wait and have a fun and polished experience than rushed and reused leftovers. Few of the MMOs in the past decade have really brought much to the table. Hopefully it's live action combat. Tab target button smashing is not going to cut it anymore. I'm going in expecting that same old crap. That way I can be delightfully surprised rather than painfully disappointed.


----------



## Blisse

Deus Ex: Human Revolution - 0/10
I bought Deus Ex and realized why I never bought it before - really bad case of nausea. Ugh. Waste of money. In the brief bit introduction before nausea kicked in, stealth felt absolutely arbitrary, AI didn't really detect anything, shooting was inaccurate, cover/uncover controls were off, general mouse aim felt wrong, FOV was really limited, and the story was pretty interesting.


Strike Suit Zero - 4/10
I thought it would be fun, but the missions are really repetitive, gameplay is really easy, there's too much flashiness going on in the screen, controls are wonky since I've been playing actual flight games, and while the voice acting is pretty good, the story still feels really scripted and the dialog feels off. Can't complain for $8 I guess, the soundtrack is decent.


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> +1 with the more fun part.
> 
> I hope that the closed beta doesn't release for another year. I much prefer to wait and have a fun and polished experience than rushed and reused leftovers. Few of the MMOs in the past decade have really brought much to the table. Hopefully it's live action combat. *Tab target button smashing* is not going to cut it anymore. I'm going in expecting that same old crap. That way I can be delightfully surprised rather than painfully disappointed.


 
  Oh god if it's anything like existing MMOs, you can count me out. I'm hoping it's more like Dark Souls, but knowing Bethesda that's extremely unlikely. I'll just wait for Dark Souls 2.


----------



## blazeops

Mount & Blade: Warband 7/10
  I picked this on during the steam summer sale. I have only played a few hours. The controls can be a little awkward (ie targetting, large map movement) but I will get use to them. I love the concept of the game such as recruiting people from towns to join my crew or strong arming towns to feed and supply my men. I have only played a few hours but enjoyed myself so far and worth the money I paid.
   
  One con is pathing on the overview map for the  Escort Caravan and Herd Cattle quests. Pathing is terrible and I continue to fail these missions. So I just raid towns and caravans now .
   
  Like I said only played a few hours so will update my rating after getting deeper into the game.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Finished 2 games recently, here is my personal rating:
   
  The Last of Us
   
  Gameplay : 8.5
  Story : 10
  Audio : 9
  Visual : 10
  Replayability : 9
   
  Overall : 9.3 (Average of the 5 scores above)
   
  The hot issue currently going on for the last few weeks since its launch, TLOU for me has delivered. Have a few quirks such as the AI between ally and enemies that hinders the tense environment it creates although not by much. Storywise this is one of the best and people everywhere surely predicts a second installment due to the ending although not little also hopes there are no second part to this story.
   
  All in all, personally I would hope that they don't continue the series because TLOU has done so much that I am afraid that a sequel might ruin the franchise. I hope ND can come up with another amazing game for the next gen console.
   
  Final Fantasy XIII-2
   
  Gameplay : 7.5
  Story : 8.5
  Audio : 9
  Visual : 8
  Replayability : 8.5
   
  Overall : 8.3 (Average of the 5 scores above)
   
  I remember I asked whether I should play XIII-2 in this forum after the disappointing and linear XIII, in the end I gave it a chance and to my disbelief I am intrigued by XIII-2. Surely if it has more polished visuals like XIII the score would be higher but due to its short development time compared to XIII I could understand. It has a more likeable villain in Caius Ballad, interesting characters and also for me good tracks for listening. Also we can travel to towns now although still not as free as previous installments and also the paradox endings also gives a unique way of rising its replayability.
   
  If Square could pull off Lightning Returns storywise and its gameplay, I think the FF XIII series could be redeemed.


----------



## Kamakahah

anoxy said:


> Oh god if it's anything like existing MMOs, you can count me out. I'm hoping it's more like Dark Souls, but knowing Bethesda that's extremely unlikely. I'll just wait for Dark Souls 2.




Also looking forward to dark souls 2.

The combat of upcoming MMOs needs to at least be at Tera's level for me to find the gameplay worth my time.


----------



## bowei006

I'm 23 hours into Dark Souls right now. Absolutely terribly amazing and evil game.
   
  I have never raged at a game before. I can't use the word never now.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> I'm 23 hours into Dark Souls right now. Absolutely terribly amazing and evil game.
> 
> I have never raged at a game before. I can't use the word never now.


 
  Absolutely terrible? Dude that's sick!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Absolutely terrible? Dude that's sick!


 
  Yeah, it is. Terrible as in ability to cause terror. Then yeah.


----------



## anoxy

Yeah, I've got like 140 hours clocked on Dark Souls, playing through the DLC right now in NG+
   
  I have a bunch of games in my backlog but I just keep coming back to Dark Souls. Everything else is so uninspiring to me now. Nothing holds my interest like DkS does.


----------



## AuPhoenix

I am currently playing Kerbal Space Program ever since I bought it from the Steam Summer sale. I found out about through the youtube gameplays. From what I've played so far it seems similar to Minecraft in the sense that there is so many options of what to build and where to go. I believe there are about 8 different planets to space travel to, each with its own atmosphere. 
   
  I would put it around 8/10 because even though it can provide hours of entertainment, to learn how to play the game takes time and effort.


----------



## startyourengine

MLB13 - 9, CIV5 - 9, both are crack...


----------



## Change is Good

I'm a competitive gamer so these two games get the most PT

NBA 2K13: 9/10
BF3: 9/10

I play on PS3


----------



## WhiteCrow

Replaying Bioshock and plan to play Bioshock two after I'm done.
   
  So far; visually it has not aged that well; The main problem is the geometry honestly; the textures still aren't all that bad. Also I don't remember stumbling on so many physics bugs i.e. stepping on a pail and having it whiz at warp speed into the wall behind me scaring the bajesus out of me.
   Really a great game, anyone who says other wise needs to re-play this. The combat is a little....hectic; switching between gun, melee, and plasmid is much more challenging than being a walking god spiting fire as you blast people apart with a shotgun. Finding your groove with the large selection of plasmids is great and really lets you tailor your own play style. The gun play is still pretty good and the guns don't feel fake like most games tend to do now. Sound design is just....dreadful how ever; seriously some awful sound design; it has no sense of depth in sound. and that really throws you off when playing; running through a hall and hearing "STOP RIGHT NOW HUAAAAHHHHH HA HA HA!"  stop, drop, thunder shock, only to find two splicers going at it over a safe. The RPG elements are lightly peppered in and really not much to them; just cool gun upgrades and upgrading your plasmids; clearly not as much depth as System Shock or System Shock two; but....those are...well those games are a special case;having two games clearly built as hardcore RPG's taking place in a shooter world and having a well done shooter mechanics, these games are really not made for this generation. So yes; dumbing down the rpg elements a little bit to make it accessible to the new generations didn't really tarnish it.
   
  The story is the best part; and I'm not talking the Atlas Shrugged inspired  parts but the story of rapture and the people in it; you get such an amazing look into the lives of the characters you listen to on audio logs and as you walk through the areas they inhabited. The main story is also still pretty good; the Atlas Shrugged "unda da sea!" aspect of the rich and powerful working only to benefit them self's but ultimately not being able to control the underlings that don't share their "vision" and the growing war and power struggle between the rich and powerful in what was supposed to be a moral free society unbound by the laws of man, god, or physics. I really loved the idea of what society might be like if we were not bound by morality and laws; if science was free to expand in all directions without hindrance; and the realistic twist of "well, we have a ton of money already...but someone else has more; so lets get greedy and take their money!" and this causes the downfall of a utopia.
   
  Over all, 9/10. Seriously; yes its a little dated but god its still so fantastic. Also made me rethink 'Bioshock Infinite:A lesson in false depth manufacturing' I plan on re-playing it, but its only been a couple months since I last beat it...5/10; after playing Bioshock and thinking about Infinite more; I just don't understand why it got so much praise. its just you walking through some stages with nothing happening of consequence and nothing you do matters; also couldn't be more linear if it were a sidescroller.


----------



## Change is Good

I'm going to be a but more specific with two games I just finished. I think it would be nice for people to start adding audio rankings to their recent games played as well.
   
  Hitman Absolution (PS3):
     -Gameplay 8/10
     -Story 7.5/10
     -Audio 9/10
   
  Dead Space 3 (PS3)
     -Gameplay 9/10
     -Story 4/10
     -Audio 6.5/10


----------



## jackwess

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Skryim is a snore fest. Hopefully ESO is more fun.


 
   
  Of course, playing online is always fun.


----------



## FallenAngel

BioShock Infinite 10/10 - absolutely amazing instalment of the franchise. My favourite yet!


----------



## cswann1

Shadowrun Returns
   

   
   
  4/10
   
   
  I played Shadowrun my freshman year in college back when it was a new pencil/paper RPG, and later on one of the early generation consoles.   I've read many of the SR novels and I really love the atmosphere of a not-too-distant future Seattle, when magic, dragons and meta-human races have reentered the world.
   
  So when I saw this on Steam for $20 I didn't think twice.  I'm going to quit doing that.  For $20 I did not expect anything much in the way of CGI cut scenes or voice acting. And didn't get any of either. No biggie. That stuff is just fluff. I figured all the time and money went into making an epic adventure into the 6th world.  Well it was an adventure, but hardly epic.
       This game is not bad. I gave it a low score because this game looks and feels like something I'd have paid $5.99 for on the Google Play Store to play on my Android phone.  The only saving grace this game has as a PC title in 2013 is that it comes with a editor/creation kit, and there are already lots of goodies to download from the Steam Workshop.


----------



## ethan7000

BF3 multi 9/10
Borderlands 2 8/10
Skyrim 8.5/10


----------



## jms209

Black Ops 2 MP=8.0/10
  Black Ops 2 SP=7.5/10


----------



## Change is Good

Metal Gear Rising 8.5/10
     -Audio 9/10
     -Story 9/10
     -Gameplay 8/10


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





jackwess said:


> Of course, playing online is always fun.


 
  Yes, but not if it's another generic world of warcraft dota2 LoL MMO. I hate those games.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Half Life 2 - 9/10* (Xbox 360)
   
  Played this last night and my "really quick" test of it turned into me playing it until maybe 4am.
  The graphics are quite dated but still good. A little worse than Oblivion and Fallout 3. Once you get into it you hardly notice.
  The player control seems really awkward and different than other FPSs. Climbing ladders almost never works as well as you'd hope.
   
  This is the 2nd time around playing it and I haven't played it in many years. Seemed easier this time around except for the driving sections.
   
  The scenes where you're in a boat are super annoying. At one point I flipped over doing something stupid and got turned around in the wrong direction and didn't realize it right away.
  Then when I get to a checkpoint I have like 10hp left. Nice! Should have saved earlier.
   
  After 3 hours I only got to the part where you finally get to shoot down the helicopter. Not very far..
   
  BTW I remember when this first came out. My video card came with a free pre-order copy of it. Seemed like at the time you need a powerful video card to play this.
  I don't miss having to upgrade my video card just to play a game and get decent frame rates. I haven't played a PC game in about forever.
   
  Oh and I also started "Two Worlds II". It was so bad I couldn't get past even the intro. Maybe i'll give it another chance later.
   
  Been tempted to get into Final Fantasy XI again..must resist. Don't feel like spending 50 hours of my life to get a new pair of upgraded boots with a +5 DEX upgrade.
   
  I still remember the days of playing that on my PS2 with modem. You'd have to "LFP" (look for party) for about forever back when it was new and it was always so laggy.
   
  Why can't there be more MMORPGs on the consoles?


----------



## jackwess

Great game Tdock. 
   
  It sucks that Valve hasn't released any info about HL3, or how the development is going. I hate waiting.


----------



## miceblue

I still don't see the hype in Half Life 2. I played it and didn't think much of it. Gameplay to me was 5/10, story was 7/10, controls were 9/10, graphics were 7/10 (probably an 8 or 9 at the time it was released). It wasn't a very memorable game in my book. I bought the Half-Life 2 pack deal thing a few years ago for $5.
   
  Weapon variety was lacking and the gravity gun was kind of meh.
   
  This pretty much sums up 70% of the gameplay.


----------



## ethan7000

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I still don't see the hype in Half Life 2. I played it and didn't think much of it. Gameplay to me was 5/10, story was 7/10, controls were 9/10, graphics were 7/10 (probably an 8 or 9 at the time it was released). It wasn't a very memorable game in my book. I bought the Half-Life 2 pack deal thing a few years ago for $5.
> 
> Weapon variety was lacking and the gravity gun was kind of meh.
> 
> This pretty much sums up 70% of the gameplay.


 
  Completely agree.


----------



## tdockweiler

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I still don't see the hype in Half Life 2. I played it and didn't think much of it. Gameplay to me was 5/10, story was 7/10, controls were 9/10, graphics were 7/10 (probably an 8 or 9 at the time it was released). It wasn't a very memorable game in my book. I bought the Half-Life 2 pack deal thing a few years ago for $5.
> 
> Weapon variety was lacking and the gravity gun was kind of meh.
> 
> This pretty much sums up 70% of the gameplay.


 
   
  Yeah the game was fun but when I beat it I never had any interest in it again. IMO Fallout 3 and Dishonored are much better.
  Fallout 3 isn't all about the main storyline and I love how you can spend hundreds of hours in it's world. EASILY.
  It makes no sense how there seems to be more to do in that game than even Oblivion. OK, definitely not Skyrim!
   
  If someone played Half Life in 2012-2013 I can understand someone not liking it that much. To me it still holds up pretty well. I wonder what else was around when it came out?
  I just Googled it for my own information and it's hard to believe it came out in 2004! This is when we only had the PS2, Gamecub and Xbox 1.
   
  Here's a list of games from 2004:
  (wow, hard to believe)
   
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2004_in_video_gaming
   
  The only one that might be better in terms of just graphics might be Doom 3. There was also Halo 1 and Painkiller.
  I actually didn't play Half Life 2 until it's Xbox 360 release. Was too addicted with Final Fantasy Online at the time.


----------



## miceblue

Woah, Counter-Strike: Source was from that year? I thought it was from 2001. I'd say that was one of the better games of the era. Now they have Counter-Strike: Global Offensive with the updated graphics.


----------



## DefQon

Bulletstorm 9.5/10 I want moar!!!

Damn fun game finally completed it. There has to be a sequel to it.


----------



## jms209

DMC Devil May Cry PC=7/10
  Game was fun,but having to use certain attacks on some enemies annoyed me.


----------



## anoxy

lol at comparing Half-Life 2 to modern FPS games. You're forgetting that HL2 came out in 2004 and heavily influenced most modern shooters...


----------



## miceblue

I'm not comparing it to anything modern, I'm just giving the ratings based on the game. I don't even play any modern FPS games besides Counter Strike so I wouldn't even be able to compare it to modern games anyway.


----------



## DefQon

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> lol at comparing Half-Life 2 to modern FPS games. You're forgetting that HL2 came out in 2004 and heavily influenced most modern shooters...


 
  HL2 was a master piece of it's time, not so much these days. Just waiting for Episode 3 now whenever that is going to be released.


----------



## chewy4

I still think the Source tech demo is impressive to this date.
   




   
  At the time it was completely groundbreaking.


----------



## DefQon

The Valve engine is showing it's age, Steam/valve need a new polished engine if they are going to impress people with HL3 whenever it comes out.


----------



## magiccabbage

Any Mech warrior online fans?


----------



## DefQon

Mech Warrior fan of the old ones from the 90's. Not so much the new online one.


----------



## magiccabbage

Quote: 





defqon said:


> Mech Warrior fan of the old ones from the 90's. Not so much the new online one.


 
  I have never played the old one but the last few patches for the new one is great.


----------



## chewy4

Quote: 





defqon said:


> The Valve engine is showing it's age, Steam/valve need a new polished engine if they are going to impress people with HL3 whenever it comes out.


 
  I think it's still a great engine, new games are still being developed on it like Titanfall, but I agree at this point they need something new for HL3. I don't doubt that it'll come with a new engine.
   
  If you believe the mysterious l4d3.ru Source 2 will be unveiled in 8 days along with Left 4 Dead 3.


----------



## Kamakahah

Been playing Payday 2 since the beta. It released today. 

8.0 right now. 

The coop gameplay is fun and addictive. 

Crime net, the way to find heists gets annoying fast. The game has some crashing bugs to fix still. 

Pulling off a 3 day heist with a solid crew making meth, escaping the chasing police, and them taking out a bus of dealers to settle a score and steal their money - it's a big intense win. 

I'll be playing this for a decent while.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





chewy4 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Wish granted.
  http://blog.counter-strike.net/armsdeal/

   
  The M4A1 just doesn't seem right to me without the silencer since I always used it in CS:S. XD


----------



## chewy4

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Wish granted.
> http://blog.counter-strike.net/armsdeal/
> 
> 
> The M4A1 just doesn't seem right to me without the silencer since I always used it in CS:S. XD


 
  Woo! About time!
   
  Although they missed the silencer for the TMP replacement...


----------



## silverharbinger

Quote: 





cswann1 said:


> Shadowrun Returns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Shadowrun Returns was a successful kickstarter project made by members of the original FASA team that created the pen and paper game. I was like you. I played it quite a bit on Genesis and tabletop, and I loved it. I never played the SNES version, but I've heard it was great too.
   
  All that being said, and even knowing that the dev team was largely inexperienced and on a small budget, I agree that the game needs more work for almost $20. They are largely relying on the community to make the game fuller and add content. It might be a much better game in a year, but right now it's only so-so. I would definitely recommend it to fans though, They already have UGC that contains the guns that made shadowrun great fun to me, like a 50-shot fully automatic shotgun and all the heavy machine guns......


----------



## Aisein

*Minecraft* (5/5) - Never seem to run out of stuff to do. Doesn't matter if I'm in survival or creative. Exploring dungeons and fighting off monsters or building my dream base, its just an addicting game.
   
*Neverwinter* (4/5) - An MMO that I started playing recently by D&D. The combat system is probably the best part about it. This game would have been better if there were different story lines for the different classes.


----------



## vid

Patrician 3. Transport items from one place to another. I rate it 5 out of 5.


----------



## Audioscope

Has anyone played Fallout New Vegas?  I just bought the game, but still seem to enjoy Fallout 1 and Fallout 2 alot more.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Ni No Kuni - Wrath of the White Witch
   
  Gameplay : 8.5
  Story : 8.5
  Audio : 9.5
  Visual : 9
  Replayability : 8
   
  Overall : 8.7 (Average of the 5 scores above)
   
  It's nice to see a game like NNK in these era of gaming as they breath a sense of a fresh air to it. The collaboration with Ghibli has its own charms but in the end I felt that NNK are often overhyped. Some claimed that they are one of the best JRPG of all time and even though I respect the opinions, I just can't seem to agree with it.
   
  NNK has a good story but not masterpiece quality. The characters beside Oliver and Mr Drippy are not developed to its potential for me and some might even get bored by its monster taming system. BUT I really enjoyed playing it. It has a really good soundtrack accompanying it, the gameplay is good relative to JRPGs and also what got me hooked more is Mr. Drippy itself. Sure there are some bad jokes that is in NNK but it is amusing nevertheless.


----------



## anoxy

New Vegas was a total snore fest for me. But then again, so are all Bethesda games.


----------



## Audioscope

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> New Vegas was a total snore fest for me. But then again, so are all Bethesda games.


 
   
  How about "The Last of Us"?  Great reviews everywhere!


----------



## Change is Good

audioscope said:


> How about "The Last of Us"?  Great reviews everywhere!




Game of the year


----------



## ethan7000

Needs to come out on PC - as does GTA V!


----------



## Change is Good

NEVER!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









   
  lol


----------



## DefQon

Witcher 8/10 1/4 progress


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> New Vegas was a total snore fest for me. But then again, so are all Bethesda games.


 
  Nah, New Vegas was pretty good. And it wasn't developed by Bethesda like Fallout 3 but by Obsidian, so a lot of the guys that worked on it have worked on the original Fallout games.


----------



## anoxy

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Nah, New Vegas was pretty good. And it wasn't developed by Bethesda like Fallout 3 but by Obsidian, so a lot of the guys that worked on it have worked on the original Fallout games.


 
  Still a boring game with exactly the same tired bethesda gameplay mechanics that you see in elder scrolls and fallout3. But that's my opinion. You don't have to agree with it.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Still a boring game with exactly the same tired bethesda gameplay mechanics that you see in elder scrolls and fallout3. But that's my opinion. You don't have to agree with it.


 
  Well, it's a matter of perspective. For you it's tired gameplay mechanics - for other people it's tried and proven gameplay mechanics. And for that matter if you get bored by any game that isn't using original mechanics you probably enjoy a couple of games every 5 years coz for the past 10 years there haven't been that many original games in any genre - just updated graphics.


----------



## anoxy

Yep, you're right. I get bored of most games pretty quick. Last game I actually enjoyed through and through was Dark Souls.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> Yep, you're right. I get bored of most games pretty quick. Last game I actually enjoyed through and through was Dark Souls.


 
  It was boring - it had the same gameplay mechanics as Demon's Souls.
  Nah, I'm just kidding I love both Demons' Souls and Dark Souls - I even have the limited editions of both the ps3 and the pc versions of Dark Souls but technically speaking if I follow your logic I should be bored by Dark Souls coz it has exactly the same gameplay mechanics as Demon's Souls


----------



## anoxy

The difference being that Dark Souls is a much better game than New Vegas, Skyrim, or Fallout 3. But yeah.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





anoxy said:


> The difference being that Dark Souls is a much better game than New Vegas, Skyrim, or Fallout 3. But yeah.


 
  Nah, that's debatable. While I'm not a big fan of Skyrim I have been a huge Elder Scrolls fan for years. And the new Fallout games were actually really great though.  I for one am the type of gamer who enjoys a vast range of games from any genre and rate them on their story, gameplay etc. but I'm not limiting myself to a certain type of games, so while I might have some affinity to some types of rpg games for instance, you'll never see me say - "Ah Darks Souls is awesome and Path of Exile is awesome but that Diablo 3 and Torchlight 2 were boring and sucked" - they might have been uninspiring and disappointing but they did have they merits. It's like that with a lot of other games. Generally when I'm disappointed it's usually because of unmet high expectations or lacking story - I'll never complain about the gameplay of a game unless it's flawed, which is not the case for Fallout - this type of games are probably just not your cup of tea


----------



## anoxy

Gameplay in Fallout games is extremely dull. Especially compared to Dark Souls. Character progression and difficulty are also sub-par. 
   
  The only thing those games may have on DS is story, but even then it's basically just a bunch of repetitive questing and talking to NPCs.
   
  Obviously anything I say is my opinion and personal preference. That is implied. However, I am definitely not alone in these sentiments.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I don't think comparing Fallout to Dark Souls proves anything as they are very different games. And while I've been a huge Demon's-Dark Souls fan they both have their issues including gameplay ones. As far as difficulty Dark Souls was nothing special in comparison to Demon's Souls and with the later patches Dark Souls became even easier. That's just going in line with your argument about the tired gameplay coz 500+ hours on Demon's Souls make Dark Souls a bit stale. While I do like the gameplay for what it is and venturing into new areas fighting new bosses was engaging, the magic from the time when I was playing Demon's Souls definitely was missing


----------



## DefQon

Fallout 3 only became fun once you deployed the amazing character, weapon and extra quest mods.


----------



## tdockweiler

Fallout 3? Hate that game! Spent over 500 hours in that miserable Wasteland and hated every minute of it! I was glad when it was all over.
   
  Oh and I previously rated Half Life 2 a 9 (few hours in). Definitely a 10. Can't remember the last game where I forced myself to stay up until 5am just to see what happened next. I guess it's not so much that I liked the story or characters...
   
  For me some levels/parts were stupid easy and others kind of difficult. I haven't really mastered the Xbox 360 controls for the rockets and it took me multiple times to destroy two of those gunships. Stupid antlions kept getting in my way and screwing me up! I would say I'm somewhat terrible in the areas with lots of turrets. I know how to get rid of them but always seem to take too much damage. BTW why can't we have more games where we can hack security cameras and turrets? Loved that about Bioshock 2 and never saw anything like that again.
   
  Right now I'm on "Anticitizen One". The previous level was actually harder than I remember. The dune buggy level was 10x easier than the last time I played through it. Felt like it was over quickly. Some levels seem to be extremely long which is a huge plus...
   
  Have to admit there is lots of stuff in here that seems to constantly annoy me..
   
  Hopefully there will be a part 3 in 2014. Doubt it..


----------



## alv4426

Just finished Tomb Raider... great great game 8.5/10


----------



## ethan7000

I enjoyed TR, would give it a 8.5 as well. Probably the best graphics I've seen so far


----------



## Change is Good

After finishing The Last of Us I have to say this was one of my favorites this generation. I definitely give this a 9.25!


----------



## anoxy

I'm not far enough into Blacklist to give it a meaningful review, but I'm enjoying it so much I had to come post about it.
   
  I got it for free with my geforce graphics cards, but I honestly think I would pay full price for it....and I RARELY buy a game full price.
  A lot of reviews have said that the gameplay is a healthy mix of old splinter cell (ie chaos theory) and Conviction, and I would have to agree.
   
  There's a Mass Effect feel to it where your mission hub is on a plane that you can walk around on, upgrade, talk to your crew, and view a 'map' of different campaign missions, side missions, and online multiplayer options. I like it, and the fact that there are so many ways to complete each mission (ghost, panther, assault, co-op, etc.) and several levels of difficulty to try, means that there will be plenty of replay value to the game. 
   
  I haven't given co-op a spin yet because I have no Ubisoft friends, and I wish they would have given me a Steam key instead, but oh well. 
   
  So far, I highly recommend it if you enjoy splinter cell and/or stealth games in general. Also, the game is gorgeous. I'm on PC, maxed out at 1440p and it's just lovely. If you liked Tomb Raider, you're gonna love the way this game looks.


----------



## chewy4

I would definitely buy it at full price if I didn't have over 50 games in my backlog. It looks really good. I'll probably buy it the first time it goes on sale.
   
  I like that they brought back Spys vs Mercs, I really liked that mode in Pandora Tomorrow.


----------



## DavidJ1973

I only ever play Battlefield 3. I give it a 8/10. BFBC2 was probably a 9/10 for me. I would play it more but BF3 has driveable jets, choppers, etc., and it also allows for more unlocks and achievements. Since I moved in with my GF six months ago I've barely touched it though. I also probably won't be getting BF4. But I have played BF3 500 hours since it came out and BFBC2 500 hours before that, so yeah, I think I got my money's worth!


----------



## tdockweiler

Anyone played FFXIV "A Realm Reborn"? Really wish I had a PS3. Sold it a year ago...
  Stupid how they don't have it for the Xbox 360.
   
  Guess I don't need any more huge time sinks...


----------



## miceblue

It's not a game released yet, but its concept sounds really interesting. I just wanted to post this here in case anyone was interested in a JRPG/RTS game.
   
  http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1300298569/project-phoenix-japans-indie-rpg-feat-aaa-talent


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Anyone played FFXIV "A Realm Reborn"? Really wish I had a PS3. Sold it a year ago...
> Stupid how they don't have it for the Xbox 360.
> 
> Guess I don't need any more huge time sinks...


 

 I'm pretty set on converting from WoW to ARR once the server issues are fixed. It looks great and my friends playing it say its fantastic so far.


----------



## DefQon

The Witcher completed finally after 45 hours of gameplay. 9.2/10
   
  Started on Witcher 2 just recently, preliminary scoring/rating is a 8.75/10 as it is really different to the first game (unique and good way) I'm trying to get accustomed to.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> It's not a game released yet, but its concept sounds really interesting. I just wanted to post this here in case anyone was interested in a JRPG/RTS game.
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1300298569/project-phoenix-japans-indie-rpg-feat-aaa-talent


 
   
  Very interesting! I am really interested in where this is going especially the target goal has been achieved. Lots of mouthwatering prospects are involved, let's see about the execution shall we?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





absolutezero said:


> Very interesting! I am really interested in where this is going especially the target goal has been achieved. Lots of mouthwatering prospects are involved, let's see about the execution shall we?


 

 Just read the cast......good sweet jesus. Time to spam this link untill my fingers bleed.


----------



## alv4426

Finally got around to playing Assassins Creed 3. Good game but good lord its so annoyingly glitchy, killing a lot of the fun for me. 6.5/10 so far I believe Im probably like 70% done.


----------



## uchihaitachi

alv4426 said:


> Finally got around to playing Assassins Creed 3. Good game but good lord its so annoyingly glitchy, killing a lot of the fun for me. 6.5/10 so far I believe Im probably like 70% done.




How does the new character compare to Ezio? I am a big AC fan but I don't know what to make of the new character.... I remember the chills down my spine when I was running around with Ezio inside the Duomo...


----------



## alv4426

He is unique in as far as I cant remember a Native American protagonist in a video game before. They do a good job with him seeming honorable and likable. The game seems like a mix of a bunch of different stuff; Red Dead Redemption+Tomb Raider+ Last of the Mohicans+ The Patriot+etc=AC3.
   
  EDIT: I only played I think the second game with Ezio, that game this seem a little more grand... and way less glitchy.


----------



## Darknet

Nearly done with true vault hunter mode in borderlands 2, so after after the 2nd playthrough i think i would give it an 8.75/10

The references and overall script of the game is amazing... Coop is well executed. Main issues is the balance and how the game is set up. 

I really do wish that the game was more skill based rather than level and weapon. This isnt their fault, but since i do come from traditional fpses you probably can see why i would want that. 

The most annoying part is how the splash damage works. The explosions in the games do a lot of damage o the player but barely any to npcs. I have higher level explosive weapons than the enemy yet it does a fraction of what a lower leveled enemy's explosive weapon (like rockets) do to me. It really is frustrating. An enemy 3 levels lower than you hitting you once with a rocket launcher nearly kills me while my higher leveled (yes even a purple leveled) rocket launcher does less than half health. Well anyways time to stop this rant haha.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Zelda: A Link to the Past - 10/10*
   
  I've finished this dozens of times but just now started playing again after maybe 10 years.
   
  So far I've just finished the third dungeon (Tower of Hera). I actually died here due to a few stupid mistakes. Somehow I remembered all the puzzles. 
  The boss here is super annoying. He's the giant worm that can knock you off into the room below. Took me 3 attempts to kill him. I'm a little rusty..
   
  Did you know they're having a part 2 soon? I wish it was on an actual TV console and not a portable system.
   
  After ALTTP I need to find Link's Awakening. I really liked that one..
   
  Still have my original SNES! Works just fine but the bottom half is all yellow (and I don't smoke!). Guess that's normal.
   
  The graphics and sound still hold up well. I was actually playing this with my HD-650.


----------



## Skolar311

Quote: 





tdockweiler said:


> Works just fine but the bottom half is all yellow (and I don't smoke!). Guess that's normal.


 
   
   
  Yeah that happens to them all. The first time I saw it, I really though my friends dog or little brother had pee'd on it or something....


----------



## miceblue

I'm not playing it at the moment, but Mega Man Battle Network 3 is definitely one of my favourite games of all time.
  Gameplay: 9/10
  Story: 10/10
  Art Style: 10/10
  Controls: 10/10
  Replay Value: 10/10
   
  I just wish I had been smarter about the way I played. I usually played with fire team style, but this way of playing is absolutely genius!


----------



## jackwess

Metro last light, Story is different from the books but the game is darn good. *10/10*
 Still playing it


----------



## anoxy

Nice, I can't wait to play Last Light. I'm halfway through 2033 right now and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## cataleet

Counter Strike: Global Offensive. 8/10 I've never realllllly been one for shooting games like this one, but something sets this one apart from the rest. Lots of **** talking though.


----------



## kova4a

Just finished Outlast and it's a pretty decent game although not as scary as I expected. I think it's the repetitive scenarios and mainly the checkpoints that aren't far apart that make the game kinda lose it's intensity too early. Nevertheless, it was pretty enjoyable - the gameplay is relatively good although nothing you haven't seen before, especially in Amnesia, and the story, especially near the end might not be particularly solid but is passable.
Overall, for what it is - a cheap downloadable game, Outlast is doing a great job - doesn't look cheap, offers a decent amount of gameplay time and makes you jump or break a sweat from time to time.
  
Outlast 8/10


----------



## Donten

Currently plowing through the Mega Man Anniversary Collection. A lot of nostalgia bias included, but I'll give it a 8.5/10.


----------



## miceblue

I need to finish that game. Great game overall. Mega Man 8's Astroman stage was a pain in the butt though. >.>

Did you unlock the Keiji Inafune interview? If so, you might be interested in his new project: Mighty No. 9
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mightyno9/mighty-no-9

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PX1o0so4anc[/video]


----------



## Donten

I never played Mega Man 8 to be honest, so I'm looking forward to that one. I've completed 1, 2, 3, and 4 and I'm currently on Wily Stage 1 in 5, so I'm getting there.
  
 I'm playing the PS2 version of the game, and unfortunately the interview isn't avaliable in it. I've already backed his new project, though.


----------



## DefQon

jackwess said:


> Metro last light, Story is different from the books but the game is darn good. *10/10*
> Still playing it


 
  
  


anoxy said:


> Nice, I can't wait to play Last Light. I'm halfway through 2033 right now and I'm enjoying it.


 
  
 Great game indeed. There are two endings though and your decisions and choices you make throughout the game (including who you kill and don't kill) affects the ending you'll have. I didn't get the ending I wanted after I found out about the 2 endings possible though.


----------



## rockman2219

Replaying GTA IV: TBOGT, I will give it a 7/10. It shares a lot of the bad things about GTA IV.
  
 I just hate that I can't go in Perseus to buy a new suit !!!!


----------



## jackwess

defqon said:


> Great game indeed. There are two endings though and your decisions and choices you make throughout the game (including who you kill and don't kill) affects the ending you'll have. I didn't get the ending I wanted after I found out about the 2 endings possible though.


 
  
 Well it sucks when this happens. 
  
 It happened to me when playing Dishonored, which also have 2 different endings.


----------



## thecourier

I just started playing Rome, total war II. 9 of 10
 They still need to optimize the game, as i can't play on the highest resolution smoothly. A fix will be released i believe.


----------



## xkonfuzed

*Assassin's Creed III:*
 8/10, Im a huge AC fanboy but this one is my least favorite. Ubisoft really nailed it with AC2 and Revelations. 
  
  
*NFS Most Wanted: *
 6.5/10 Seriously, where's all the customization gone? And what's most annoying is the crashes. Besides, the idea of 'find the car then hop onto it' is really not my type.They need to bring the Underground days back, or they can  just re-make the original PS2 Most Wanted into a PS3 disc.


----------



## Skolar311

jackwess said:


> Well it sucks when this happens.
> 
> It happened to me when playing Dishonored, which also have 2 different endings.


 
  
 It's easy to achieve both endings. Without giving away the endings, you either go through and slaughter everything in your path or you can play stealthy and choke out/sleep dart everyone you see. And there's always an alternate way of disposing of your target non-violently. The latter also provides a much more interesting story and dialogue, IMO. If you haven't played the Knife of Dunwall or the Witches of Brigmore DLC, then I would recommend those highly as well. You play the role of Daud and it's very interesting to see his side of the story leading up to the murder of the empress.


----------



## Tony1110

Luigi's Mansion 10/10


----------



## TranceTom

thecourier said:


> I just started playing Rome, total war II. 9 of 10
> They still need to optimize the game, as i can't play on the highest resolution smoothly. A fix will be released i believe.


 
  
 Yeah that game looks good, but Angry Joe's review showed it to have major bugs. I see your a Fallout fan too. Awesome.


----------



## miceblue

tony1110 said:


> Luigi's Mansion 10/10


 
 I got stuck on that game....and I never completed it. T_T
  
  
 Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
 Definitely, definitely, definitely one of my top games of all time
  
 Gameplay: 10/10
 Art style: 10/10
 Story: 8/10
 Music 9/10
 Replay value: 10/10
 Overall: 9.4/10
  

 ^ Just.......oooone more mission... D:
  

 ^ Aww yessss. Lini the gunner + Mog Knight's ultima attack = instant kill with 1-10 gunner range. 
  
 I brought out my Game Boy Micro to re-play this game.


----------



## DefQon

Gta V gta v gta v gta v gta v.


----------



## Tony1110

defqon said:


> Gta V gta v gta v gta v gta v.




I'd take Mario over GTA any day


----------



## DefQon

Ew Mario.


----------



## miceblue

Super Mario Sunshine
Another one of my top games of all time.

Gameplay: 10/10
Art style: 10/10
Story: 6/10
Music: 10/10
Replay value: 9/10
Overall: 9/10

Really the story was its weak point as it was a forgettable plot.

The gameplay.....oh boy those gameplay mechanics with the F.L.U.D.D. were incredibly fun! I have yet to encounter another game with that kind of gameplay mechanism. Some of the secret minigame places were really frustrating, but they were also a new addition to the Mario series as well.

Sky-high Pachinko....I really wanted to throw the controller at the TV screen in frustration, hahahaha. Likewise for rolling the watermelon into the fan blades without destroying the dang thing.


----------



## Tony1110

miceblue said:


> Mario Sunshine
> Another one of my top games of all time.
> 
> Gameplay: 10/10
> ...




I played that game and enjoyed it, but I remember very little besides searching for the final star in the marketplace and a really annoying beach level. I still have my Gamecube knocking around somewhere. Might have to dig it out. 

I can't think of a Mario game where the plot doesn't centre around him trying to rescue Princess Peach from the big nefarious dinosaur. I like the Mario games for their level design. God knows how they think all that stuff up.

They are the kind of games that cause control pads to collide with television screens :mad:


----------



## Thompson800

I'm curently playing Dragon Age: origins. I didn't like the gameplay for warrior, so I switched to mage. Now it's ok and the story is pretty interesting.
 8/10


----------



## xkonfuzed

Dammit. I want GTA V. Why do all the cool games get released when there's school. I had nothing to do this summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  Are they doing this on purpose?!


----------



## whirlwind

Currently playing Crysis 3.
  
 7/10
  
 Game is beautiful as far as graphics are concerned.
  
 Sound is wonderful with the Q 701's


----------



## anoxy

xkonfuzed said:


> Dammit. I want GTA V. Why do all the cool games get released when there's school. I had nothing to do this summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Most people are enjoying summer during summer.


----------



## miceblue

tony1110 said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Mario Sunshine
> ...


 
 dat watermelon. >
  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_717736&feature=iv&src_vid=E0t5u78YkNI&v=-ROe5SdMnPc#t=1m17s


----------



## WhiteCrow

GTA V
  
 9/10 I don't like to just throw around 9/10; hell 7/10 is a perfectly fine score IMO. BUT this game is just fantastic so far. I have not beat it but I like the direction Rockstar is trying to take, leaving behind the super gritty realism for gritty...not realism; but in a realistic way? just no more brownorangegray landscapes and the story is more mature in its subject matter rather than just being about things kids shouldn't know about.
  
 Will post more later with spoilers!


----------



## DudeTheTree

Replaying Amnesia a dark descent to compare to machine for pigs. Almost out of underwear, definitely a great game for any horror lovers.


----------



## Saleri

Just started Tomb Raider fun stuff!


----------



## Makiah S

I played through an very much ENjoyed
  
 Shadow Run Returns
  
 10/10
  
 but it was TO SHORT :[


----------



## jackwess

Playing Total war: Rome 2    8/10
 A bit disappointed by all the bugs i have found in the game, however the patches being released are helping.


----------



## reddyxm

Killer is Dead 6/10
  
 Artstyle is really nice but the story and combat are a bore.


----------



## Phishin Phool

> Just started Tomb Raider fun stuff!


 
 Fantastic game - I gave it an A- it falls apart story wise about the last 1/2 hour or so but other than that top notch on PC


----------



## Phishin Phool

whirlwind said:


> Currently playing Crysis 3.
> 
> 7/10
> 
> ...


 
 I probably give it an 8/10 but you are right about the graphics - if you have the rig to push/max it Cryengine3 is the most visually stunning game engine to date.
  
  
 Currently I am playing Splinter Cell:Blacklist which with Sp, MP, and co-op is tied for my GOTY with Bioshock: infinite Tomb Raider probably comes in third but there are several top flite releases including Metro:last Light I have yet to get to.


----------



## DarKen23

Final fantasy 14. *4.3/5*

Counter Strike Global Offense. *4.7/5* because I just started yesterday lol

Edit: CS:GO is a 5/5, insanely addictive--had me up until 4AM last night. Headshots ftw.


----------



## kova4a

The Wolf Among Us (Episode 1) - *9/10*
  
 I really enjoyed it - way more than the Walking Dead's first episode. I liked the whole premise of a darker and gritty fairytale society situated in the real world and the well-known characters just trying to live their lives and survive. The main character is great - more of a hard-boiled detective and antihero trying to escape from his villainous past than an officer of the law. It's hard not to feel sympathy for him and the predicament he's in. The pacing was good and action-packed. I can't way for the next episodes.


----------



## miceblue

Is anyone planning to get Pokémon X or Y?
 http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/10/04/pokemon-x-and-y-review

  
 I'm kind of curious to play it. I had a bad experience with Pearl and I wanted to avoid the eye-cancer sprites of Black/White/Black 2/White 2.


----------



## DarKen23

miceblue said:


> Is anyone planning to get Pokémon X or Y?
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/10/04/pokemon-x-and-y-review
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Vipers

Just got round to playing Assasins Creed 3 on the 360, absolutely loved all the other AC games but the change in location and story certainly took some time to get in to but once the main story kicked off it was back to all the AC fun so 7/10, can't wait for AC4 on the Xbox One


----------



## darkswan

I'm playing
-Pokemon SoulSilver (NDS) 10/10
My personal favorite Pokemon game.

-Battlefield 4 Beta (PC) 7.5/10
I feel this is a further step in the wrong direction for battlefield (At least that's my first impression).

I haven't been playing many games lately; school and work keeps me busy.


----------



## uchihaitachi

FIrst time playing a Bioshock game, played the newest Infinite. I really tried to get into it and enjoy it but I just can't understand all the hype about it.  7/10
  
 As a FPS I have played many more enjoyable games. I do admit the game is visually stunning but what else is so amazing about it? The storyline is admittedly more complex than your usual shoot em ups but still....


----------



## DarKen23

uchihaitachi said:


> FIrst time playing a Bioshock game, played the newest Infinite. I really tried to get into it and enjoy it but I just can't understand all the hype about it.  7/10
> 
> As a FPS I have played many more enjoyable games. I do admit the game is visually stunning but what else is so amazing about it? The storyline is admittedly more complex than your usual shoot em ups but still....


I agree. There's just too much hype around bio shock. The game isn't all that great in terms of technicality and skill. The multiplayer doesn't even come close to what's popular, games like call of duty, battlefield 4, and counter strike GO.


----------



## reddyxm

Pokemon X - 10/10
  
 I haven't played Pokemon since Pearl/Diamond because became disinterested. I thought I'd try Pokemon X/Y since its the first pokemon title for the 3DS. And boy I'm thoroughly impressed. It got me hooked like the good ole Red/Blue days. Battles may be a little too easy but the days of having to level grind some of your pokemon are over. It's amazing how many good pokemon they give you for free. xD


----------



## darkswan

reddyxm said:


> Battles may be a little too easy but the days of having to level grind some of your pokemon are over. It's amazing how many good pokemon they give you for free. xD




Don't like the sounds of that


----------



## miceblue

I hate level grinding so that's a good thing for me. I quit Pearl when my Pokemon weren't strong enough for the Elite Four.


----------



## darkswan

miceblue said:


> I hate level grinding so that's a good thing for me. I quit Pearl when my Pokemon weren't strong enough for the Elite Four.



Huh, maybe I'm just weird but I loved that about Pearl/Diamond...I like that there is more of a challenge. In some of the other Pokemon beating the Elite Four was a cinch but I love challenges .


----------



## miceblue

darkswan said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > I hate level grinding so that's a good thing for me. I quit Pearl when my Pokemon weren't strong enough for the Elite Four.
> ...


 
 Well when one falls asleep while playing a game in an attempt to level grind on multiple occasions, I think there's a problem with the game. XD


----------



## darkswan

miceblue said:


> Well when one falls asleep while playing a game in an attempt to level grind on multiple occasions, I think there's a problem with the game. XD




Fair enough


----------



## DefQon

Witcher 2 - 20/10.


----------



## anoxy

Metro: Last Light -  21/10


----------



## jjforums

Castlevania: lords of shadow

4/10


----------



## miceblue

jjforums said:


> Castlevania: lords of shadow
> 
> 4/10


 
 Ewwwwwwwww.....what the heck? That's not Castlevania....that's Monster Hunter combined with Diablo.
 It doesn't even have epic music!


----------



## Phishin Phool

uchihaitachi said:


> FIrst time playing a Bioshock game, played the newest Infinite. I really tried to get into it and enjoy it but I just can't understand all the hype about it.  7/10
> 
> As a FPS I have played many more enjoyable games. I do admit the game is visually stunning but what else is so amazing about it? The storyline is admittedly more complex than your usual shoot em ups but still....


 
 The game is a stunningly gorgeous FPS but a lot of it's praise comes from  i'ts very complex storyline mixing a faux history based around actual events and also it's incorporation of quantum physics. There are so many subtle details and minutiae present with a large arcing storyline . As far as somebody's complaining it has no MP to compare with COD - well SMH at that.
  My save file got  corrupted and so I am running through it again (3rd time) and still marvel at how accomplished it is. This and Splinter Cell: Blacklist easily have to be my GOTY


----------



## Phishin Phool

anoxy said:


> Metro: Last Light -  21/10


 
  
 Good to know - It is sitting in my Downloaded  ''pile" waiting for me to finish the  three or 4 games I have going on now but should be the next new game for me to start.


----------



## anoxy

phishin phool said:


> Good to know - It is sitting in my Downloaded  ''pile" waiting for me to finish the  three or 4 games I have going on now but should be the next new game for me to start.


 
 Yeah, I was in the same boat. But the game is just so beautiful and engulfing, I couldn't stop playing and finished it in a couple nights. Definitely worth a play through, especially if you've already beaten Metro 2033.


----------



## miceblue

I'm only 36% of the way through the game, but I feel like I can write a brief overview review for what I've encountered so far.
  
 Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings (for the Nintendo DS)
 Art Style/Graphics: 9/10
 Music: 7/10
 Story: 7/10
 Gameplay: 6/10
 Replay Value: 8/10
 Overall: 7.4/10
  
 Graphically, this game is pretty beautiful being a Nintendo DS game.
  
 The music is pretty good for the most part, but it's repetitive. On the other hand, the dynamic music is pretty neat, so it plays the "battle music" when you engage in combat.
  
 The story is okay. It's pretty different from other Final Fantasy games I've played, but the script is quite childish and actual conversations are usually pretty short. Characters do have their own quirky personalities though.
  
  
  
 The gameplay is a mixed bag. On the one hand, I don't know of any other Japanese Role Playing Game/Real Time Strategy game, so it is quite unique in that aspect. The touchscreen controls are also pretty nice although limited by its small size. You can play the game entirely by using the touch screen.
  
 On the other hand, game mechanics, AI control, dual character stats, and the dual "rock-paper-scissors" mechanisms of the game make it quite frustrating. I don't know of any other game that has a dual "rock-paper-scissors" fighting mechanism (flying beats melee, melee beats ranged, ranged beats flying in addition to fire beats earth, earth beats lightning, lightning beats water, water beats fire). It is so hard to pick your team in this aspect because you have to match two types of "rock-paper-scissors" against your enemies. To make matters even worse, you have the ability to summon espers to help you fight your enemies, and those creatures have their own statistics, abilities, and levels (levels I, II, or III).
  
 As for character stats, I still don't understand how it works: Strength, Magick, Stamina, Mind, Speed, Attack, Magick Attack, Defense, Magick Defense, Attack Speed, HP, Affinity. Yeah...what the heck?
  
 Game mechanics and AI control are a hit-or-miss as well. At one point in an engagement the enemies are stationary. Two minutes later, for some reason, they start moving towards you. I still haven't figured out why this happens, or what enemies will do this. Also, your allies act as physical objects in the game, so when you're controlling a crowd of 12 characters, including espers, trying to get characters from the back of the line to the front is impossible in a bottleneck corridor since they have to bump into your other allies and find space to wiggle through. Talk about frustrating when you're in a pinch to get the "rock-paper-scissors" mechanism going. Relating back to the character stats, I think it's Speed that determines how fast your character moves on the map. Good thing my healer has the worst speed of my main characters while my main attacker has the highest speed. Yup, go and attack people and die while my healer crawls at a snail's pace to get to your position and heal you.
  
  
 Despite the frustrating gameplay, the challenge makes it fun, somewhat, to replay levels again.
  
  
 Overall, it's not a bad game, but the shallow characters and frustrating gameplay make it a variable game depending on the gamer.
  
  
 Here's the esper summoning chart. It doesn't show you what fighting characteristics they have though (melee, flying, ranged). This is just crazy.


----------



## captslow

I have been playing GTA V, solid 9/10. As other have said this is a great game and represents a true step-up from the previous versions. If you have not yet had the chance to play the game, go out and buy a copy, you will not regret the decision!


----------



## anoxy

Patiently waiting for GTA to come out for PC. Though when it finally does, I probably won't be interested anymore. I've watched enough streams on twitch and seen enough posts on reddit about it that I'm already sick of it.


----------



## darkswan

Torchlight 2
9/10

-Looks great
-Diverse enemies
-Tons of awesome bosses and mini-bosses
-Loot, oh god the loot
-Great character customization
-Pets, who doesn't want a pet panda
-Mods

Love the hell out of this game, I've been playing non-stop.


----------



## Phishin Phool

darkswan said:


> Torchlight 2
> 9/10
> 
> -Looks great
> ...


 
 If you like torchlight 2 then I strongly recommend "The incredible Adventures of Van Helsing" very similar game but superior in many facets (to include grahics) IMO.


----------



## Kamakahah

phishin phool said:


> If you like torchlight 2 then I strongly recommend "The incredible Adventures of Van Helsing" very similar game but superior in many facets (to include grahics) IMO.


 
  
 It had some interesting features that set it apart, but was riddled with bugs when I played it.
  
 So much so that I only went about 3/4 before deciding that the bugs were taking me out of the experience too much.
  
 Hopefully it has been patched quite a bit since then.


----------



## Phishin Phool

kamakahah said:


> It had some interesting features that set it apart, but was riddled with bugs when I played it.
> 
> So much so that I only went about 3/4 before deciding that the bugs were taking me out of the experience too much.
> 
> Hopefully it has been patched quite a bit since then.




What bugs?? I played it at launch and through the first patch and DLC without any issues ?!?


----------



## Kamakahah

Here you go. 

http://forum.neocoregames.com/index.php?/forum/32-past-updateschangelogs/


----------



## Phishin Phool

Kamakahah - I didn't really need to dig through all that but I guess that is part of the beauty of Steam- auto update/patching as I played from day 1 and never noticed a problem - maybe just great timing on when and where I was in the game related to updates.

  
 On a similar note Path of Exile officially premiers today. It is a F2P (some in game microtransactions for gear/cosmetic stuff if you want but vertainly not necc.) very similar to Diabl3/Torchlight2/Van Helsing  most recent ARPG etc. Really great full length game you can play for free. I have been in the beta for months and really enjoyed it. You may want to give it a try


----------



## hendra009

Currently playing:
 Shadow-Man, on PC, GOG version
 cool classic game, play mostly because of nostalgia factor though
 5/5


----------



## DarKen23

Final Fantasy 14 *10/10*


----------



## bookmarks

darken23 said:


> Final Fantasy 14 *10/10*


 






 it's to much....


----------



## DarKen23

bookmarks said:


> darken23 said:
> 
> 
> > Final Fantasy 14 *10/10*
> ...


 
 Its too much what?


----------



## anoxy

Money and time.


----------



## Kamakahah

For those Dark Souls 2 fans out there:
  
 Closed Beta Test - Round 3. Currently available for DL on PS3. The code was sent out to beta testers. It's a universal code with a set number of uses and then becomes invalid. 
  
 You can download it today and it starts tomorrow. Test is going to be 24 hours I think for stress testing. You can go to the website for details
  
 Code: 38QQ-8DNE-97AA
  
 Enjoy.


----------



## kova4a

kamakahah said:


> For those Dark Souls 2 fans out there:
> 
> Closed Beta Test - Round 3. Currently available for DL on PS3. The code was sent out to beta testers. It's a universal code with a set number of uses and then becomes invalid.
> 
> ...


 
 Ah, thanks for that. The code worked. I didn't become a beta tester even though I registered with both US and European PSN accounts, so I hope I'll be able to play a bit tomorrow


----------



## Kamakahah

kova4a said:


> Ah, thanks for that. The code worked. I didn't become a beta tester even though I registered with both US and European PSN accounts, so I hope I'll be able to play a bit tomorrow




No problem. 

I missed the first round because I was busy with exams, glad they sent me it again.


----------



## sjsu26

Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 ReMix - 10/10 
  
 I was waiting for a HD remaster like this to come out for so long even before they announced it. Now I can't wait for the 2.5 ReMix and obviously Kingdom Hearts 3


----------



## Kamakahah

Just a quick update. The Dark Souls 2 CB stress test that was scheduled for tonight is working for everyone but North and South America. They are going to reschedule another one for us at a later time.


----------



## GREQ

Godus Beta: 5/10 - would be worse but reminds me of Populous in my childhood.
 Serious Sam 3: 7/10 (nostalgia value)
 Dead Space 3: 7/10 - could be an 8, but too much repetition. 
 Crysis 2: 7/10 - a bit long and samey
 Saints Row 4: 8/10 - just tonnes of fun - best on MP.


----------



## Audio-Omega

_Grand Theft Auto V_ - 7/10


----------



## Seann

audio-omega said:


> _Grand Theft Auto V_ - 7/10


 
  
 dat low?


----------



## DefQon

Yeah once you finish the main heists you can't do anymore - online sort of blows. Things will change once it comes out to PC. Hello ice enhancer mods.


----------



## Audio-Omega

The speed of those characters are too slow for fast action.  I thought they used to be faster in previous games, even getting in and out of a car is slower.  Having three characters mean there is less time to get to know them compared to just having one.  The missions are bigger and more complex in this game though.


----------



## jackwess

I won't be getting GTA V until they come with a PC version.


----------



## DarKen23

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive *10/10*. This version is the current and best of CS before source was released. Its a tough game to get good at so expect your score to look like 2 kills 15 deaths. Once you get 'feel' of the game-- each kill is so very satisfying.
  
 Path of Exile *10/10*. Possibly the best action RPG ive played to date.


----------



## Phishin Phool

I have been playing a lot of Path of Exile too. I was a closed and open beta tester and it has been fun to see this game progress to where it is now.


----------



## WhiteCrow

phishin phool said:


> *The game is a stunningly gorgeous FPS but a lot of it's praise comes from  i'ts very complex storyline mixing a faux history based around actual events and also it's incorporation of quantum physics*. T*here are so many subtle details and minutiae present with a large arcing storyline.*


 
 Fake quantum physics, and poor writing. With a false depth manufacturing machine AKA Elizabeth, yeah....deep and complex story.


----------



## Phishin Phool

Most of the gaming world sees things much different than you. As far as writing goes sevetal reputable gaming sites have gone as far as to call it 'The Citizen Kane' of gaming. 
A good friend of mine who is a college math professor feels the quantum phydics implementation is sublime


----------



## Joshhh

Has anyone here tried Natural Selection 2? I find it to be a really fun game once you get past the steep(ish) learning curve.


----------



## Armin2603

I'm giving 8/10 for ... Counter Strike... Source ! Yeah, still playing this game !
 And getting better at CS:GO, but I'm still not used to it


----------



## Phishin Phool

joshhh said:


> Has anyone here tried Natural Selection 2? I find it to be a really fun game once you get past the steep(ish) learning curve.


 
 I have it and played just a bit - It does have a rather steep, check that very steep, learning curve and is ambitious in combining RTS and FPS genres. Only one of my friends plays it and I never seem to find the time for it though I play once in a blue moon typically as commander. I often wonder if it was done by a big pub on a slightly elevated engine and hyped if it would gather a following.


----------



## GREQ

Warface (open beta) - 7/10
  
 This is actually the most fun I've had in the 'modern wartime' genre, mostly because of the bigger teamwork aspect (coop maps only) because I like COOP games like Left 4 Dead.
 Multiplayer PVP is just about how good you can slide about while shooting, so that gets a 4/10 (well, it is open beta).


----------



## ninjapirate9901

*BF4 Multiplayer (PC)*
  
 Well I've played about 15 hours of Battlefield 4 (all multiplayer, haven't touched the campaign yet). All play time was undertaken on my slow, crappy laptop, so I've been running it at 720p, lowest visual settings, ~30fps. Can't wait to get my desktop setup again (also just got a nice new 2713HM) as I find it nigh on impossible to spot enemies at range.
  
*Initial thoughts*
  
*The same yet different* - It really does feel like Battlefield 3.5. Gunplay feels very similar, though it seems like weapons are much more accurate or have less recoil. Additional attachments are nice, weapon selection is decent (FAMAS is once again pretty damn good). Vehicles have changed quite a bit, handling for the most part is similar (Helis seem much more agile, especially the scout). Tanks now seem to take a beating, attack chopper seems to have had its gunner cannon nerfed, new gunboats are insanely powerful. Biggest change up is the way primary ammunition reloads on vehicles (cool down timer/bar to resupply with more ammo). Maps are decent and while 'leveloution' is a bit cheesy, it certainly does look pretty cool.
  
*Graphics* - Can't really comment yet, looks ok even on my laptop but the Beta looked decent on my desktop.
  
*Audio* - When it's not cutting out or being erratic, it's not bad. Nice surround type effects when put in Headphone mode. Very similar to BF3 for the most part, a few new additions like weather/wind effects which are nice.
  
*Bugs* - There are a lot. Disconnects, server crashes, CTD's, you name it. I don't think I've gone through a single one hour play session where I haven't been disconnected or crashed (64 player servers are very bad for server crashing). A lot of work to be done here, Netcode is also not in a very good state, lot's of getting one shotted, killed through cover/round a corner, some serious rubber banding going on. There is a heck of a lot of discussion on the net on these issues (/r/battlefield_4 is a good source, battlelog is just filled with retards...), hopefully in the coming weeks the game get's patched into a functioning state.
  
*Overall* - *4/10* - Way too many bugs that really kills this game. Hopefully it improves a lot (BF3 took some time to get going as well when it released). I have high hopes for this game but for now, it's been pretty disappointing...
  
 Also if anyone is interested in playing (I'm in the UK/EU region), my origin/battlelog profile is: *ninjapirate9901*


----------



## Kamakahah

joshhh said:


> Has anyone here tried Natural Selection 2? I find it to be a really fun game once you get past the steep(ish) learning curve.




Been playing since the first one which was a half-life mod. It has come a long way and still remains one of my favorites. 

It makes players work together or lose. There is a leaning curve but they have lots of tutorials you can play to learn. 

Not for the average COD player. If you like RTS and FPS, then it's as close as they come to having a game child.


----------



## Joshhh

kamakahah said:


> Been playing since the first one which was a half-life mod. It has come a long way and still remains one of my favorites.
> 
> It makes players work together or lose. There is a leaning curve but they have lots of tutorials you can play to learn.
> 
> Not for the average COD player. If you like RTS and FPS, then it's as close as they come to having a game child.


 
 Haha yes it does. I am always trying to get more people to try it. 
 Dunno if you follow the competitive side or not but its definitely fun.


----------



## DarKen23

armin2603 said:


> I'm giving 8/10 for ... Counter Strike... Source ! Yeah, still playing this game !
> And getting better at CS:GO, but I'm still not used to it


 
 Sorry but source is bad..Feels like theres auto aim for headshots, and the overall feel is too "slippery". Basically, CS:Source should not represent counter-strike.
  
 CS:GO on the other hand, is a "get better or rage quit" game. Its unforgiving, but very rewarding when youre "good".
  
 If youd like to play or get a 1on1 game, PM me my ID name is "Mr.9". Target practices are always welcome


----------



## BucketInABucket

Minecraft - 10/10. Occupied me for 2009-2011 which is an eternity in video game years. Best indie game ever made.
  
 League of Legends - 8/10. Occupied me since I stopped minecraft to now (2011-2013). -1 point because community can sometimes suck and -1 point because the game isn't completely bug-free.
  
 Katawa Shoujo - 9/10. Only occupied me for a week, however has changed my entire view on life. Even stimulated me the stoic into near-tears. -1 point for some storyline flaws.


----------



## endallchaos

*Grand Theft Auto 5:* 10/10 It's the best GTA game to date, in my opinion.

*Battlefield 4:* 7/10 it's okay for current gen, but it doesn't look that good and the player count doesn't fit the huge maps. I'll rate it again when the PS4 comes out.


----------



## DarKen23

bucketinabucket said:


> Minecraft - 10/10. Occupied me for 2009-2011 which is an eternity in video game years. Best indie game ever made.
> 
> *League of Legends* - 8/10. Occupied me since I stopped minecraft to now (2011-2013). -1 point because community can sometimes suck and -1 point because the game isn't completely bug-free.
> 
> Katawa Shoujo - 9/10. Only occupied me for a week, however has changed my entire view on life. Even stimulated me the stoic into near-tears. -1 point for some storyline flaws.


 
 League of Legends is for kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Play HoN, short for Heros of Newerth.


----------



## BucketInABucket

darken23 said:


> League of Legends is *for kids *
> 
> Play HoN, short for Hero*e*s of Newerth.




LoL most-played online game in the world, statistics don't lie.


----------



## Phishin Phool

Just because something is popular that doesn't mean it is good. hell, if that were the case McDonalds would be gourmet cuisine. It is easy to make something popular when it is free.


----------



## BucketInABucket

It managed to captivate me for 3 years, I find it fun and that means it's done it's job


----------



## Accoun

WipEout Pure
  
 Excellent. Fun, challenging racer with sleek, stylish graphics that make it look pretty damn great and a really nice soundtrack.
 Also, pretty good DLC support (even leaving aside the fact that it's a handheld game from early this gen) - everything is free, though a few packs are "sponsored" by Puma, which means they have its logos on billboards around the track. It's 4 out of 16 downloadable tracks and doesn't really bother me since it's a racing game and it's not a illusion breaker.
  
 The only downside is the framerate. Supposedly it has some dips on vanilla PSPs, but on CFW you can set the processor to 333 MHz  to make it rock solid. Still, it's not 60 FPS, unlike WipEout HD on PS3...


----------



## reddyxm

Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword 9/10
  
 One point off because of motion controls. xD


----------



## DarKen23

If anyone here likes survival games get "How to Survive" lol. It takes place on a island and the goal is to survive and leave the island that is full of Zombies. You combine things youve picked up to make all the tools that you need. Very entertaining imo.


----------



## martin vegas

Playing Battlefield 4 and Gta online..trying to make myself like battlefield 4 but it isn't that good to be honest..you get shot out of the blue too much!http://youtu.be/QqiOGVpYPDE P.s it's my first day, how do I upload a image..it won't let me for some reason?


----------



## Aphexbug

Yesterday was my first to try "Dead Island" with my friend, a lot of fun, i expect more scary scenes but it's ok in general 8/10
  
 My favorite game in 2013 is Borderlands 2, i am the only one? is an amazing game and more if you play the first title 9/10


----------



## GREQ

aphexbug said:


> Yesterday was my first to try "Dead Island" with my friend, a lot of fun,* i expect more scary scenes but it's ok in general 8/10*
> 
> My favorite game in 2013 is Borderlands 2, i am the only one? is an amazing game and more if you play the first title 9/10


 
 Give it another 5 hours or so and expect that number to plummet as you experience insane repetition and very little reward for your effort.


----------



## DarKen23

bucketinabucket said:


> darken23 said:
> 
> 
> > League of Legends is *for kids *
> ...


 
 I meant that as in--the game is too easy.


----------



## zaphod-159

darken23 said:


> I meant that as in--the game is too easy.


 
 basics are quiet easy thats what makes it so popular.
  
 getting really good at it however, is a different story.


----------



## BucketInABucket

darken23 said:


> I meant that as in--the game is too easy.


 
 Try getting challenger then...not so easy now isn't it


----------



## zaphod-159

bucketinabucket said:


> Try getting challenger then...not so easy now isn't it


 
 my point exactly.


----------



## DarKen23

zaphod-159 said:


> darken23 said:
> 
> 
> > I meant that as in--the game is too easy.
> ...


I agree! However, the game I was referring to--HoN, even the basics are extremely hard.


----------



## BucketInABucket

darken23 said:


> I agree! However, the game I was referring to--HoN, even the basics are extremely hard.


 
 Not everybody likes that, it's probably why league is so much more popular. Not to say that hard isn't good, but most people tend to give up before long


----------



## DarKen23

bucketinabucket said:


> darken23 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree! However, the game I was referring to--HoN, even the basics are extremely hard.
> ...


+1, when it's just absurdly hard I too will move to another game lol.


----------



## Accoun

Pfft. Casuals. 


Spoiler



just kidding.


----------



## BucketInABucket

accoun said:


> Pfft. Casuals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I refer to myself as a casual scrub when gaming because I play to have fun, not specifically to win


----------



## zaphod-159

well im plat in the turkish server but, i doubt that means a lot in the eu servers


----------



## xkonfuzed

Assassins Creed 4: 
2/10
Seriously horrible for an AC game, which is my favorite franchise of all games. Is it even about assassins anymore? What the hell is this crap? Pirates of the Caribbean? 90% oft the time spent is on a slow god damn ship that you need to battle huge ships with. I'm very disappointed with this, AC is getting worse and worse each year. 


COD Ghosts:
7.5/10
Much better than black ops 2, but there's still room for improvement. Multiplayer is nice and sniping is awesome. 

GTA 5: 
9.5/10
By far my favorite game of the year so far. Awesome story and the option of 3 characters is very unique. Multiplayer is not as good though.


----------



## zaphod-159

Bioshock infinite was the game of the year for me and possibly in my all-time top 5. There are others out there with better gameplay but none with a better story.


----------



## Vipers

xkonfuzed said:


> Assassins Creed 4:
> 2/10
> Seriously horrible for an AC game, which is my favorite franchise of all games. Is it even about assassins anymore? What the hell is this crap? Pirates of the Caribbean? 90% oft the time spent is on a slow god damn ship that you need to battle huge ships with. I'm very disappointed with this, AC is getting worse and worse each year.


 
  
 This is a real shame to hear as I'm really looking forward to playing it when the Xbox One is released in the UK this Thursday, I have just finished AC3 and I have to agree that they certainly seem to be going away from the Assassins theme which I loved about the earlier games, I will give it a play but I really didn't enjoy the ship parts of AC2 so I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## xkonfuzed

vipers said:


> This is a real shame to hear as I'm really looking forward to playing it when the Xbox One is released in the UK this Thursday, I have just finished AC3 and I have to agree that they certainly seem to be going away from the Assassins theme which I loved about the earlier games, I will give it a play but I really didn't enjoy the ship parts of AC2 so I don't hold out much hope.




To be honest AC3 is much better than 4. AC3 was always enjoyable and fun throughout the story and gameplay. As opposed to AC4 which is seriously boring. I almost fell asleep the other day while playing it. But the main reason I hate it is because of the ships. Anyway, I hope you like it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Killzone: Shadow Fall:

6.5/10.

It's a very pretty game with the most generic FPS action you can find in 99% of FPS games. Meaning, it's decent and playable, but won't wow people on gameplay.

Problem I have with it right now is that the PS4 is behaving like an unoptimized PC. The framerate isn't locked, so it goes from 30 to 60 in the campaign, and in the multiplayer, it's capped at 60, but dips below quite a bit. I would've preferred the campaign be hard locked at 30, since the sudden spike in framerate just looks inconsistent.


----------



## Joshhh

Unstable fps has always been my biggest quarrel with consoles in general. Most game devs opt to make games look really pretty vs having constant stable frames. Cod (even though I despise the series now) is one of the few games that have stable fps.


----------



## miceblue

xkonfuzed said:


> vipers said:
> 
> 
> > This is a real shame to hear as I'm really looking forward to playing it when the Xbox One is released in the UK this Thursday, I have just finished AC3 and I have to agree that they certainly seem to be going away from the Assassins theme which I loved about the earlier games, I will give it a play but I really didn't enjoy the ship parts of AC2 so I don't hold out much hope.
> ...



Wow, really? That's a shame. Assassin's Creed 3 was pretty fun if you can ignore all of the glitches and bugs. I should play that game again.


----------



## xkonfuzed

miceblue said:


> Wow, really? That's a shame. Assassin's Creed 3 was pretty fun if you can ignore all of the glitches and bugs. I should play that game again.


 
 Try Assassins Creed 2 or Brotherhood. One of the best games ever.


----------



## TrollDragon

Did 100% in Havana last night in AC 4, not that bad a game but I am only just starting...


----------



## xkonfuzed

trolldragon said:


> Did 100% in Havana last night in AC 4, not that bad a game but I am only just starting...




Try not to fall asleep in those ship battles  have fun man


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

CoD Ghosts: 7.5/10

The Campaign is pretty varied with the typical popcorn flick, intense action. Nothing new here, just mindless FPS fun.

I don't wanna rate online yet, because I hate large maps. Since it's the only CoD game on PS4, I'll learn to accept it.


----------



## nkn1983

Currently replaying Final Fantasy IX and must say I am having lots of fun. It has aged well and deserves a 9/10.
  
 Btw just saw Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls beta being played on a stream and that looks really good, so looking forward to it.


----------



## darkswan

CS:GO 9/10 Loses a point for ME just because it's not as challenging as id hoped. After a couple hours I'm already doing consistently well.

BF3 Campaign 5/10 Just terrible.

Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl 10/10
My god is this game ever hard. I <3 it.

The Hidden 8/10


----------



## Accoun

Risk Of Rain (demo/beta - not sure exactly, it's available on IndieDB)

Pretty fun. Can get kinda monotonous, but probably you won't notice it unless it's an really long playthrough and you have an OP item set, which I guess happens in most roguelike-alikes (lol) because of randomly generated loot/pickups. 
Otherwise, I guess the full version is worth getting.


----------



## Jenova777

well,only played OSU! recently,gotta say its like 8.5/10


----------



## Audio-Omega

_Journey_ - 7/10
  
 A short unique game.


----------



## Audio-Omega

_Flower_ - 7/10
  
 A mentally and visually stimulating game.


----------



## jackwess

Legends of dawn  4/10
 Crappy graphics, the controls on the game are weird. The argument is somewhat interesting though.


----------



## sa_ill

Dark Souls: 10/10
 I have to say we're lucky to be born in the generation of this game.
  
 This is the BEST GAME ever made.
  
 Deus Ex is second. It was my best before I played Dark Souls.


----------



## Kamakahah

sa_ill said:


> Dark Souls: 10/10
> I have to say we're lucky to be born in the generation of this game.
> 
> This is the BEST GAME ever made.
> ...




It's right there in my top picks as well. Everything about it is amazing. I even picked up a PC copy to go with PS3 just to mod it and further enjoy the experience.


----------



## miceblue

Dayum. I'm stoked for this.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za1t4vtf7-M[/video]


For people who still play Super Smash Brothers. XD


----------



## Aphexbug

Following the series, i just finish Assassin's creed 2, is good but sooo  big to finish all game.


----------



## DIYEyal

Just finished Metro: Last Light, and I really enjoyed playing...
 Witcher 2 (picked it a while ago on GOG for less than $5) very impressive graphics, nice story and a simple but good enough gameplay mechanics
 Crysis 3 is a bit embarrassing for me to say that I wasn't skilled enough to be able to finished the story, but I'm enjoying the multiplayer a lot.
 I also recently finished FarCry 3 liked it, other than the disappointing ending of the story I like that game.. Also the multiplayer is surprisingly solid!
 Mirror's edge is a game I keep playing again and again (mostly for speedrunning) but I'm also excited for it's upcoming sequel..
 Portal 2 is also a great game (one of my all time favorites) with absolutely brilliant script, continues the awesome and innovative gameplay of the first portal with a great story and a lot of great humor (gotta love weatley).
 Also, I picked up the newest tomb raider in the latest steam sale (I skipped that game the last time it was on sale), I like it, but not that much (I have a thing against 3rd person games in general).
  
 I'm waiting for a good sale on assassin's creed black flag, maybe thief, and natural selection as well.. Hopefully we will see another large steam sale this christmas..
  
 What games are you planning to pickup in the next steam sale?


----------



## Aphexbug

diyeyal said:


> Just finished Metro: Last Light, and I really enjoyed playing...


 
  
 Did you play Metro 2033 before? I Buy this game on Xbox 360 and read a lot about, some people say that i need to play 2033 before, i want to be sure to understand all the history


----------



## DIYEyal

aphexbug said:


> Did you play Metro 2033 before? I Buy this game on Xbox 360 and read a lot about, some people say that i need to play 2033 before, i want to be sure to understand all the history




No, I got metro 2033 and last light as a bundle, (payed around $14) I just started playing 2033 now.. (I know I shouldn't be going in opposite order)


----------



## Aphexbug

diyeyal said:


> No, I got metro 2033 and last light as a bundle, (payed around $14) I just started playing 2033 now.. (I know I shouldn't be going in opposite order)


 
 Last Question, did you understand the history behind Last Light just with playing? did you find references or so?


----------



## DIYEyal

aphexbug said:


> Last Question, did you understand the history behind Last Light just with playing? did you find references or so?


 
 For the most part, although now when I'm playing 2033 I understand things differently. I recommend playing this after 2033, I just wasn't patient enough to wait for the second download to finish so I started playing last light and steam stops the downloads when you play a game (to prevent LAG in case you play online. I finished the game in one week..


----------



## ninjapirate9901

*Gran Turismo 6*
  
*7/10* - Same old, same old. Career mode and AI are as boring as ever. Vehicle sound is still fairly lacklustre. Track selection is decent. Vehicle selection is also nice and big but you'll only ever use a fraction of them anyway. Physics are a fair bit better which really makes up for a lot of the disappointing areas. Overall an incremental improvement rather than an evolutionary step. I'll be very interested to see what PD brings to the table for the PS4 in the coming years.


----------



## JeremyR

ninjapirate9901 said:


> *Gran Turismo 6*
> 
> *7/10* - Same old, same old. Career mode and AI are as boring as ever. Vehicle sound is still fairly lacklustre. Track selection is decent. Vehicle selection is also nice and big but you'll only ever use a fraction of them anyway. Physics are a fair bit better which really makes up for a lot of the disappointing areas. Overall an incremental improvement rather than an evolutionary step. I'll be very interested to see what PD brings to the table for the PS4 in the coming years.


 
  
 Considering the flagship game at the moment on the XB1 is Forza 5, and Forza is only slightly better graphically, I would say that's a huge accomplishment for a system that's 7 years old.
  
 No micro transactions, having to level to get a car (only need enough money), better lighting, and better physics, I think they did about as well as anyone could hope for on such old hardware.
  
 As for "boring", it's a racing simulator. Sometimes driving around the track over and over can be boring .


----------



## ninjapirate9901

jeremyr said:


> Considering the flagship game at the moment on the XB1 is Forza 5, and Forza is only slightly better graphically, I would say that's a huge accomplishment for a system that's 7 years old.
> 
> No micro transactions, having to level to get a car (only need enough money), better lighting, and better physics, I think they did about as well as anyone could hope for on such old hardware.
> 
> As for "boring", it's a racing simulator. Sometimes driving around the track over and over can be boring .


 
  
 To be fair Forza 5 was a pretty big disappointment, for me at least. Pathetic track selection, no day night progression, and the thing that annoyed me the most was lack of wheel support for the current Fanatec range...
  
 Visuals in GT6 are ok, nothing special to be honest. The increased jagginess doesn't do the game any favours either.
  
 As for physics, I do have to agree that GT in general has a better feel. Especially when it comes to the canned weight transfer mechanic. Forza for me has always felt a bit loose/light (bad descriptions, I know) although I must say that their tyre mechanics are nice.
  
 There are micro transactions, and to get the really expensive cars you are unfortunately forced to grind for money.
  
 As for the boring part, all I was referring to was the actual challenge that the AI opponents put up and a career mode which to me is even worse than what they had in GT5 (this is one area where I think PD really needs to take a good hard look at...). I don't find putting laps in boring at all, hell the amount of time I've spent just trying to learn new cars and perfect racing lines is honestly pretty lame. As for the 'racing simulator' element, it's just not. If you want a simulator then it's hard to go past the likes of NKP, iRacing, or even AC. Gran Turismo (like Forza) will always be firmly in the simcade category, which is fine as honestly I find that they offer the best balance of fun and realism.
  
 I don't know maybe I'm being overly critical of GT6, maybe I've just been spoiled by the likes of PCARS and AC, or maybe I was just hoping for more. Either way 7/10 isn't bad at all.


----------



## JeremyR

I wasn't disagreeing with your review. I think it's pretty spot on. Just impressed at how we can look at a game on 7 year old hardware, and compare it to software running on the latest the industry has to offer.


----------



## cswann1

jeremyr said:


> I wasn't disagreeing with your review. I think it's pretty spot on. Just impressed at how we can look at a game on 7 year old hardware, and compare it to software running on the latest the industry has to offer.



 



I'm one of those that shares the opinion that the newest generation of consoles are nothing more than the manufacturers desire to milk more money from consumers and offer no advancement to the gaming community. There is practically no other reason for these machines to exist when the limits of the last generation of consoles hasn't been reached as is evident by the fact that many of the titles that are being released for the PS4 and XB1 are also simultaneously being released on the PS3 and XB360.


----------



## JeremyR

cswann1 said:


> jeremyr said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't disagreeing with your review. I think it's pretty spot on. Just impressed at how we can look at a game on 7 year old hardware, and compare it to software running on the latest the industry has to offer.
> ...


 
  
 I could not disagree with you more.
  
 The latest consoles have done what every other latest consoles have done. They greatly improve the power and support the latest TV standards (other then Wii). The problem is last time around the current gen of tech was just coming out. So there is no where for the consoles to go with respect to huge jumps in quality. 1080p was out, blu-ray disks were out.
  
 I was more giving credit to what the developers were able to pull out of hardware that's 7 years old. In no way bashing what the new consoles are. For the games that have been released on both generations, take a look at how much better they are on the latest one. It's night and day.
  
 And COD 3 and Madden 07 both came out on the PS3/360, and the PS2/xbox. That's what you do when a new console comes out. You release your game across both gens so you can actually sell enough of them to justify the cost of making them.


----------



## Kukuk

Started playing Dragon's Dogma. Really liking it so far. When I first saw it I had thought it was a poor man's Dark Souls or something, but it's actually very different. The world seems really huge right now, and I kind of like how it's sort of linear, but still very open. It's just a shame that it seems like it's mostly just empty space, but that could just be because I'm only about 7 hours in. My biggest problem with the game so far is that no matter what's going on on screen, it has yet to get a frame rate as high as 30FPS. It's like... Really, really bad, dropping into the single digit framerate when action is heavy. And it's not really all that good looking to justify how poorly it runs. Kind of hoping dropping it down to 480p will make it run a little better.
  
 Still, I'd probably give the game about an 8/10. It does enough right to keep me coming back, despite the framerate issues.


----------



## GREQ

Started playing Starbound (beta), so it's kinda difficult to rate considering it's not finished... but I'd definitely give it an 'awesome' out of 'perfect'. 
 I enjoyed Terraria a fair bit, and I can already tell this is on a completely different level (in a good way) despite only having clocked about 3 hours of game time.


----------



## gamefreak054

ninjapirate9901 said:


> *Gran Turismo 6*
> 
> *7/10* - Same old, same old. Career mode and AI are as boring as ever. Vehicle sound is still fairly lacklustre. Track selection is decent. Vehicle selection is also nice and big but you'll only ever use a fraction of them anyway. Physics are a fair bit better which really makes up for a lot of the disappointing areas. Overall an incremental improvement rather than an evolutionary step. I'll be very interested to see what PD brings to the table for the PS4 in the coming years.


 
 I just wanted to comment on this. Not bashing on anything said in your review or after it. I am a huge gran turismo fan, but the problem with it is it only appeals to a very select audience. Which is most likely some like me who wants to drive a huge selection of cars (as a car enthusiast), but is not really good enough or serious enough to really enjoy a full out sim. Yes the argument comes up half the cars are probably not going to be used. However I enjoy the amount of useless cars as I can drive the exact model car I own in real life, or I can enjoy picking out the one car I want to import from japan. While it may seem redundant to put every model of certain cars into the game, there are differences to each model, and the fact I can drive the exact dream car I want is pretty awesome in my opinion. It also appears that GT6 has the most content, but yet still feels somewhat like a sim. Forza has always felt too arcadey to me to compare to GT6. I do however agree with the sound (I do find Forza's sounds to be kind of obnoxious though), and I hate the graphical 2d back drops found on a lot of the tracks. This game does feel like the true GT5 though, which I am incredibly happy with.
  
 Anyways the game I have been playing most lately is Radiant Silvergun on the saturn in which I give a 10/10. If I reviewed this game the week I got it I probably would have given it a 5/10 and thought it was one of the most overrated shmups of all time. I was seriously contemplating to sell it (it cost me approx $100) as I was severely disappointed the first day of playing it. However after putting some serious game time into it, I fully see how in depth this game is. Despite its ridiculous overblown hype the game is surprisingly worth every penny. I still suck at shmups, and it shocks me somebody can 1 credit clear a shmup that lasts an hour and a half (in saturn mode). This is a truly game, and if your into shmups, and own a 360 buy the cheap XBLA version as this game is in a league of its own. (As a quick background I have and enjoy a lot of Shoot em ups, but suck at nearly all of them).


----------



## Kamakahah

greq said:


> Started playing Starbound (beta), so it's kinda difficult to rate considering it's not finished... but I'd definitely give it an 'awesome' out of 'perfect'.
> I enjoyed Terraria a fair bit, and I can already tell this is on a completely different level (in a good way) despite only having clocked about 3 hours of game time.


 
  
 I agree that it's pretty awesome. I also enjoyed Terraria quite a bit. This feels like the v2.0 of Terraria taken to a whole new level. I probably have about 15 hours on it. 
 It is lacking a lot of features that are going to be put in still. Most of which don't really hamper game play too much.
  

One is that you cannot sell items to merchants, *yet*. Since the in game currency of 'pixels' is pretty important in the game, it can be a bit of a grind at times when you need larger quantities. There are some good ways to get it though if you really need. 
  

There are a lot of blueprints that are for sale but that are missing pictures/data so you can buy them, but they do nothing.
  

Still some glitches with the crafting programs and what will choose to appear and not at certain times, but hasn't been an issue 99.5% of the time. 
  

Travel is cool, the animation is a little too long though, with seemingly endless options. I'd love to see a record system to know where you've been since there is no way to remember unless you start a word document with the names of the planets/coordinates.
  

*(Edited for addition)* - Almost forgot this one: No way to pause. Tabbing the game won't pause like in Terraria. I'm sure they'll add one soon. 
  
  
 None of those things stops me from enjoying the game: However, the one real issue I have with the game that I'm not 100% sure will be solved is the need for caves/digging deep.
  
 In Terraria, digging to the core is an inevitable factor necessary to the players progression. It really isn't in Starbound. Most of the best weapons/useful items can be obtained by simply surface scavenging. Since planets/moons don't end but are a circle, you can go to a new place and run a lap around the planet looking for:
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Just a small list of types of locations that you can find. 



villages, sky ships, temples, prisons (one of my favorite so far), and other "dungeon" like areas. 


  
 You don't come across nearly the volume of items by digging and the time that it requires is more than triple. Most of the ores can be found near the surface,
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Just about locations, not much of a spoiler, but just in case. 



especially after you change from "A" systems to "B". 


  
 Enough about the minor beta optimizations and tell you one thing I really enjoy, THE MUSIC. So far there hasn't been a huge variety, but the soundtrack is engaging. Part of the reason it's hard for me to stop playing is that the theme music sucks me in and just keep me there. It takes me back to when I was a very young gamer and the classic game theme songs that I can still remember note for note. 
  
 I'm having a lot of fun playing it. You can tell there are a lot of features in place that just need to be finalized. 
 Right now I would rate the game a 7.5/10 which is really good. It has the potential to be a solid 9-9.5 over the coming months when they finish implementing the designs that are already in place.


----------



## GREQ

kamakahah said:


> Enough about the minor beta optimizations and tell you* one thing I really enjoy, THE MUSIC*. So far there hasn't been a huge variety, but the soundtrack is engaging. Part of the reason it's hard for me to stop playing is that the theme music sucks me in and just keep me there. It takes me back to when I was a very young gamer and the classic game theme songs that I can still remember note for note.


 
 YES.


----------



## thecourier

Assassins creed black flag 10/10
Ubisoft done things right this time. We have a nice map to explore and the ocean is breathtaking.


----------



## woof37

Are you playing AC4 on next-gen or current?  I have an XBO collecting dust...no games out, and the graphics/flow on Ghosts just wasn't any better than the 360 version.  Loved AC3 on 360.


----------



## Makiah S

Fez
 10/10
 Greatest platformer ever 
 It's SO simple yet SO... GORGEOUS looking! Total eye candy from start to finish! And I love exploring the levels  
  
 Finally playing Batman Arykmum Assylm  also 10/10
  
 for BATMAN, and the voice acting is great


----------



## GREQ

Also started Arkham Asylum... totally agree - great voice acting, but the actual game-play is meh. Very slow and 'samey'.
 At very few moments do I actually feel excited to be playing Batman. The level design doesn't play so well to the strengths of the special character movement like gliding. 
 Also has a very linear feeling that you don't expect from a 2009 game. The more open world type maps encourages exploration, but with little/no reward.  
 Gets a 6/10 from me.


----------



## martin vegas

greq said:


> Also started Arkham Asylum... totally agree - great voice acting, but the actual game-play is meh. Very slow and 'samey'.
> At very few moments do I actually feel excited to be playing Batman. The level design doesn't play so well to the strengths of the special character movement like gliding.
> Also has a very linear feeling that you don't expect from a 2009 game. The more open world type maps encourages exploration, but with little/no reward.
> Gets a 6/10 from me.


 

 Same o' same o'... but it's got good sound and graphics..it's still a good game, might pick the new one up when it's cheap!


----------



## Makiah S

greq said:


> Also started Arkham Asylum... totally agree - great voice acting, but the actual game-play is meh. Very slow and 'samey'.
> At very few moments do I actually feel excited to be playing Batman. The level design doesn't play so well to the strengths of the special character movement like gliding.
> Also has a very linear feeling that you don't expect from a 2009 game. The more open world type maps encourages exploration, but with little/no reward.
> Gets a 6/10 from me.


 
  
  


martin vegas said:


> Same o' same o'... but it's got good sound and graphics..it's still a good game, might pick the new one up when it's cheap!


 
 Well I'm a big BATman fan, and I don't mind the slower game play. I'm not HUGELY into ACTION packed games. I like to sleuth and explore, and visually it's worth while. As a HUGE Metroid Fan, I find that this game has a lot of of the same elements. 
  
 Actually now that I think about it, it is very Metroid ish... look for clues, solve puzzles... get upgrades... explore! I find that the Riddler challenges are worth finding. Although truth my told, I'd love to get Wii U Up Scale Emulation running on my PC. Should be able to substitute the Wii Mote for Mouse Movement. Get Metroid Prime 3 working with FPS PC Controls! That would be awesome! 
  
 Non the less I've got Arkym City as well. Going to wait a while before I invest in Origins


----------



## JeremyR

mshenay said:


> Well I'm a big BATman fan, and I don't mind the slower game play. I'm not HUGELY into ACTION packed games. I like to sleuth and explore, and visually it's worth while. As a HUGE Metroid Fan, I find that this game has a lot of of the same elements.
> 
> Actually now that I think about it, it is very Metroid ish... look for clues, solve puzzles... get upgrades... explore! I find that the Riddler challenges are worth finding. Although truth my told, I'd love to get Wii U Up Scale Emulation running on my PC. Should be able to substitute the Wii Mote for Mouse Movement. Get Metroid Prime 3 working with FPS PC Controls! That would be awesome!
> 
> Non the less I've got Arkym City as well. Going to wait a while before I invest in Origins


 
 I have all three. Origins came with my video card, and I picked the others up for $10, long with a few other games, on a humble bumble. This is why I like PC gaming. So less expensive once you factor in the games.
  
 Anyway, the only negative for me, is they are all the same. Arkym City is much more open world. If you don't like the way Asylum forces you down a path, it might be worth playing that one when you are done.
  
 However outside it being open world, just think about it as a continuation of the game you are playing.


----------



## GREQ

martin vegas said:


> Same o' same o'... but it's got good sound and graphics..it's still a good game, might pick the new one up when it's cheap!


 
 Don't get me wrong - I gave it 6/10 because that is above average (which would be 5/10). 
 Maybe I was expecting it to be a bit faster paced, and then it turned out to be a casual game that asks you to burn hours for achievements.
 Still good though. Just not great.


----------



## sikemolis

I finally got a chance to play the Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.
  
 I rate it a *6.5**/10.*
  
 I'm a Zelda fan and I guess I had pretty high expectations on this one based on some of the major sites' reviews. My favorite Zelda game is the Wind Waker, so when I first got on my loftwing and saw the big map full of sky islands, I felt the same excitement I felt the first time Link set out onto the ocean, or the first time he stepped onto Hyrule field. Unfortunately, I was sadly mistaken. While the game appears to give you a lot of freedom, it is actually one of the most linear Zelda games I've encountered. The game has you revisit the same three surface locations to find new dungeons and it becomes bland very quickly. There is a lot of handholding and guidance that does not help the feeling of linearity. There is a distinct lack of unique enemies; it always feels like you are fighting bokoblins and there is no spice within the combat so you cannot even take solace in the thrill of fighting. Fi, the Navi of Skyward Sword, takes the annoyance level of these assistance characters up several notches. Even in the final battle of the game, when Link becomes low on health she still reminds you that you should find hearts to replenish your health. Really? The forced dialogs that appear when you obtain "treasure" also wear on you. On top of all of it are the controls, which are quite frustrating at times because you know how the motion controls _should_ work but they don't. You never truly feel in control of your sword, and even with careful effort you end up doing the opposite of what you intended. 
  
 Despite this, the game has some redeeming qualities. The characters are varied and well designed, there are a fair amount of new items that actually put the motion controls to good use and the graphics combine Wind Waker's and Twilight Princess' visual styles well. Several times during the game I found myself thinking that I would really been enjoying myself if I wasn't so distracted by the bad controls. Somehow I found myself coming back to the game often even with all of my frustrations.
  
 If you are a Zelda fan who hasn't played this yet, I'm sure you feel as obligated to play this as I did and you should get to it eventually. But for non-fans who are on the fence about it, if you can find a used copy for $15 I would say it's still worth your while. As a Zelda game I would rank it well down in the lower half overall.


----------



## miceblue

I hate the "you got 5 rupees" animation that pops up every time I booted up the game. Seriously...


----------



## Makiah S

jeremyr said:


> I have all three. Origins came with my video card, and I picked the others up for $10, long with a few other games, on a humble bumble. This is why I like PC gaming. So less expensive once you factor in the games.
> 
> Anyway, the only negative for me, is they are all the same. Arkym City is much more open world. If you don't like the way Asylum forces you down a path, it might be worth playing that one when you are done.
> 
> However outside it being open world, just think about it as a continuation of the game you are playing.


 
 Oh no I love it, I like the exploreing and I don't mind the forced linear story path. This is one game where skipping the cut scenes feels like I'm wating my money! It looks and sounds great, and honestly I LOVE how casual it is! It just looks good and a sounds better 
  
 did I mention Fez was also very EPIC


----------



## JeremyR

mshenay said:


> did I mention Fez was also very EPIC


 
  
 I am sure it is. But I am not a fan of the developer, Phil Fish, so I will never play it.


----------



## Kukuk

sikemolis said:


> I finally got a chance to play the Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword.
> 
> I rate it a *6.5**/10.*
> 
> ...


 
  
 This was my biggest problem with the game. The controls were just completely broken. This game to me was the poster child of why games don't need motion controls. Just an absolute mess.


----------



## miceblue

I'm playing through Super Mario Galaxy. After a few days of playing, I have around 45 stars now. It's a rather nice game to play in the winter and autumn, in my opinion at least (Super Mario Sunshine is better suited for the spring and summer obviously).

Overall it's not bad, but camera issues are really annoying me right now, which wasn't a problem at all with Sunshine. That and the really awkward controls for when you're upside-down, sideways, etc.

Gameplay: 6/10
Music: 8/10 (some of it is repetitive but the soundtrack isn't bad overall)
Story: 7/10 (yes it's a Mario game, but the whole galaxy International Space Station thing is kind of neat)
Art Direction: 8/10 (it's pretty good, albeit a bit basic)
Replay Value: 7/10 (collecting all of the stars is a virtue of the 3D Mario games)
Overall: 7.2/10

It's a good game, but I don't think it's as great as everyone says. I much enjoyed Super Mario Sunshine more that what I've played in Galaxy. Galaxy's gameplay mechanics are just too "meh" to match the F.L.U.D.D. in Sunshine. It's also ridiculously easy to get 1-ups in this game; 50 star bits, or 50 coins, or free, unlimited 1-ups in the Observatory Space Station thing. C'mon....

The different "costumes" Mario can wear (i.e. ice, bee, etc.) are short-lived and their uses are limited, so it just seemed like a last-minute tack-on to me.


----------



## Makiah S

jeremyr said:


> I am sure it is. But I am not a fan of the developer, Phil Fish, so I will never play it.


 
 I'm sorry to hear that, what did he do to cause you to feel that way?


----------



## JeremyR

mshenay said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, what did he do to cause you to feel that way?


 
  
 Some quotes from him:
  

Gamers are the worst screwing people.
PCs are for spreadsheets.
Just you wait and see, I am going to be the face of gaming! Just you screwing wait!
Compare your life to mine, and then kill yourself
Japanese games suck
  
 And about 100 more offensive comments if you look online. The guy is an *******, and I just don't feel like giving ******** my money. Lots of great games made my far less ****ty people out there to give my money too.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

There's a documentary about Phil Fish and his making of fez. He came of as a sort of a jerk for lack of a better word, FWIH. I haven't watched it, though it turned off a lot of people from supporting his games.

Then there is also the fact that he basically complained about the hate that he says he's never again making another video game.


----------



## sikemolis (Aug 30, 2022)

___


----------



## Makiah S

jeremyr said:


> Some quotes from him:
> 
> 
> Gamers are the worst screwing people.
> ...


 
 Maybe so but for $3 his is one of the most enjoyable I've played. Besides I'm not buying lunch with the man. All I want is his coding and his ideas, lol who cares what sort of guy he is. Not like I'm forced to listen to him mid game 
  


mad lust envy said:


> There's a documentary about Phil Fish and his making of fez. He came of as a sort of a jerk for lack of a better word, FWIH. I haven't watched it, though it turned off a lot of people from supporting his games.
> 
> Then there is also the fact that he basically complained about the hate that he says he's never again making another video game.


 
 What a shame, I don't care if he's an jerk he's brilliant. I don't know why people get so upset over such things. Here's an example. I went to Culinary school for a number of years... half the good chefs where nice, half of them where horrible people. I worked with and enjoyed the food of both, I'll happyily give my money for a good product. I'm buying a video game, not soap opera. All that matters is quality, I under stand that ethics are important to. But being a jerk isn't a crime...


----------



## GREQ

mshenay said:


> jeremyr said:
> 
> 
> > Some quotes from him:
> ...


 
  
 Ambivalence.
 This is exactly why most countries in the world are run by jerks. People either can't be bothered to, or won't make a decision because either they don't care or the decision causes them to suffer despite the good it might do.
 I think I'd rather buy a burger crafted by the hands of a poor student trying to make his way through college than a meal by a pompous chef who tells you how the steak is meant to be cooked.
  
 I get that you enjoy playing what might be a great game, but surely now you'd think twice before purchasing another title of his?  (shortly before purchasing it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Makiah S

greq said:


> Ambivalence.
> This is exactly why most countries in the world are run by jerks. People either can't be bothered to, or won't make a decision because either they don't care or the decision causes them to suffer despite the good it might do.
> I think I'd rather buy a burger crafted by the hands of a poor student trying to make his way through college than a meal by a pompous chef who tells you how the steak is meant to be cooked.
> 
> ...


 
 Nope, I wouldn't think twice about it  But this is a video game, a piece of software. I find computers are very un personal. Unlike food, or clothing, or music even. I agree with you on the burger, I'm not fond of chains and I enjoy finding hole in the wall or Ma an Pa's resturants.
  
 But for software, for a collection of 0's and 1's I don't care really, I'd imagine if he was treating his staff as badly as his internet reputation is, seeing as there exists a completed product.


----------



## JeremyR

mshenay said:


> Nope, I wouldn't think twice about it  But this is a video game, a piece of software. I find computers are very un personal. Unlike food, or clothing, or music even. I agree with you on the burger, I'm not fond of chains and I enjoy finding hole in the wall or Ma an Pa's resturants.
> 
> But for software, for a collection of 0's and 1's I don't care really, I'd imagine if he was treating his staff as badly as his internet reputation is, seeing as there exists a completed product.


 
  
 He had no staff. The entire game was the work of one man. Well, I think he had one guy helping test or something, but the game is pretty much his.
  
 And it does not matter the product to me. If I walk into the finest restaurant in town, and the owner is a jerk, I walk out. I just am not a fan of rewarding that kind of behavior. I don't expect everyone to have my point of view.


----------



## Blisse

I don't think you guys understand. It's not that you're paying for the software and not for the person, it's that as a consumer, the money you pay to whoever you buy from says you support that company. It's the same argument that animal activists make when they don't buy from companies that are known to treat animals poorly. When you pay, it means you support them and want them to continue in what they're doing.

You can admit that the company makes really good games and still not support them, and you can decide that you value the happiness you'd get from the game more than whatever broken attitude you'd be supporting, but to not be aware that your spending habits reinforce company policies is ignorant. That's why so many companies maintain good PR. Bad PR leads to reduced revenue leads to "needs to fix our policies". 

Anyways back on track,


So far, Ni No Kuni is getting a solid 8.5. I got stuck for a while but it's finally picking up, and the story is enjoyably cute and entertaining without being too kiddy. Very rare.

I also started Heavy Rain, and it's really heavy. I can't play it for more than a couple hours, but so far the experience is almost 10/10. The only thing I'm not a fan of is that I'm not sure if choosing different options has any impact so far, but that I'm not hat far in.

Also playing GT5. Same old Gran Turismo experience, but I can definitely see the limits of the PS3. Loading takes a noticeable amount of time.


----------



## JeremyR

I just started playing The Witcher 2, and it's very good. I like the mature story line.


----------



## sikemolis (Aug 30, 2022)

_____


----------



## Makiah S

blisse said:


> I don't think you guys understand. It's not that you're paying for the software and not for the person, it's that as a consumer, the money you pay to whoever you buy from says you support that company. It's the same argument that animal activists make when they don't buy from companies that are known to treat animals poorly. When you pay, it means you support them and want them to continue in what they're doing.
> 
> You can admit that the company makes really good games and still not support them, and you can decide that you value the happiness you'd get from the game more than whatever broken attitude you'd be supporting, but to not be aware that your spending habits reinforce company policies is ignorant. That's why so many companies maintain good PR. Bad PR leads to reduced revenue leads to "needs to fix our policies".
> 
> ...




Well then I support him lol. But again I use to do cullinary competitions n Resturant wrk. U ethier got used to jerks or u starved

I want a ps3 as well. For Nino Kuni n Disgea


----------



## JeremyR

mshenay said:


> Well then I support him lol. But again I use to do cullinary competitions n Resturant wrk. U ethier got used to jerks or u starved


 
  
 I did restaurant work as well, and got very used to jerks. However it does not mean I wish to support them.
  
 It seems to of had the opposite effect on me then it did you.


----------



## Makiah S

jeremyr said:


> I did restaurant work as well, and got very used to jerks. However it does not mean I wish to support them.
> 
> It seems to of had the opposite effect on me then it did you.


 
 It would appear to be so! I still how ever prefer to support those who take teh correct course of action. I have a tolerance level... but well I was always taught "use all you got 100% of the time"
  
 I live in the South East and our city is getting BIG, lot's of tourists coming in. Within the industry we don't have the luxury of being picky, so long as your quality it top notch and your by the books [doing things legally] then were good to go. 
  
 Started playin xCom Enemy Unknown! Enjoying it very much atm as well.


----------



## Blisse

Haha yeah! I bought a PS3 just to play all the exclusives. I'll probably do it again for next gen when PS5/ Xbox ... Ten? comes out. I'm only sad I won't get to experience the thrill of Halo. ;;

Started out with FF13 (i love ff), and The Last of Us (damn). I wanted to buy Beyond Two Souls too but it got bad reviews. When I get the chance I'm definitely going to buy Journey. I just got Tales of Xillia today too haha.



Yeah I see what you mean Mshenay, it's probably just a culture thing for what we're tolerant of. I can definitely see where the argument can be made where it's like, "yeah he's a horrible person but he's also good at this other thing and this other thing isn't really affected by his being a horrible person". I just wanted to point out that it's important to (at the very least) think about where your money goes and supports. 

I wanted to buy XCOM too, but I couldn't justify it versus GTA5 or Tales of Xillia haha.


----------



## Makiah S

blisse said:


> Haha yeah! I bought a PS3 just to play all the exclusives. I'll probably do it again for next gen when PS5/ Xbox ... Ten? comes out. I'm only sad I won't get to experience the thrill of Halo. ;;
> 
> Started out with FF13 (i love ff), and The Last of Us (damn). I wanted to buy Beyond Two Souls too but it got bad reviews. When I get the chance I'm definitely going to buy Journey. I just got Tales of Xillia today too haha.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm a pc gamer atm so steam makes things uber cheap! Yay for steam! I just need the PS3 for those exclusive rpgs q.q which at the prices... I can get 3 games on steam or ONE ps3 rpg >.> stupid Sony


----------



## sikemolis (Aug 30, 2022)

))))


----------



## JeremyR

mshenay said:


> I'm a pc gamer atm so steam makes things uber cheap! Yay for steam! I just need the PS3 for those exclusive rpgs q.q which at the prices... I can get 3 games on steam or ONE ps3 rpg >.> stupid Sony


 
  
 I paid $60 for GTA 5. Finished the game, and then sold it on ebay for $55.
  
 If you buy your games on ebay, they should hold there retail value if you only own them a month or so. Not as good as steam, the cost to play 3 games on the PS3 doesn't need to be $180 either.


----------



## miceblue

I'm playing through Super Mario 3D World at the moment. It's a really fun game! I always choose Toad whenever a character is selectable.

Cat Toad is friggin' adorable!


----------



## Makiah S

sikemolis said:


> I actually got a chance to play Journey on a friend's PS3 and it is extremely good. You can play it through in pretty much one sitting but it is such a complete gaming experience that it rivals anything you can get from a $60 AAA title. It is so minimal yet accomplishes so much. Can't recommend it enough.


 
  
  


jeremyr said:


> I paid $60 for GTA 5. Finished the game, and then sold it on ebay for $55.
> 
> If you buy your games on ebay, they should hold there retail value if you only own them a month or so. Not as good as steam, the cost to play 3 games on the PS3 doesn't need to be $180 either.


 
 pff U guys just jelly <3
  
 yea and buying n selling on eBay is a pain. Steam is simple, point click DONE


----------



## JeremyR

mshenay said:


> yea and buying n selling on eBay is a pain. Steam is simple, point click DONE


 
  
 I buy off of Steam most of the time, as I am a PC gamer. However when I do play console games, buy and sell on ebay is the way I go.
  
 It takes me 10 minutes to buy and sell a game on ebay, and if the savings is $30, that comes to $180 an hour. Not sure how much you make an hour, but that's real money to me.


----------



## Makiah S

jeremyr said:


> I buy off of Steam most of the time, as I am a PC gamer. However when I do play console games, buy and sell on ebay is the way I go.
> 
> It takes me 10 minutes to buy and sell a game on ebay, and if the savings is $30, that comes to $180 an hour. Not sure how much you make an hour, but that's real money to me.


 
 Good point, although truth be told for Consuel games the last I got was Monster Hunter 3 U for the Wii U last year, and I just sold my Wii a month ago, it got very little use sadly. I might wind up with another Wii U depending on if the new Metroid comes out any time soon -.-
  
 But I always sell my old Games on eBay. Buying them, I just head into game stop, I've gotten a sufficent amount of coupons with them anyways so it usally works out for me to buy that a way. 
  
 But, I only get new games about once every 8 months. And I usually buy about $200 at a time, via Steam or eBay. Actually my last Nintendo DS Spurlge paid for it self when I went to re sell it  [on eBay]
  
 That said, back to the GAME
  
 I've been playing a LOT OF STARBOUND, which is Space Terria essitanlly 
  
 11/10, this was the first game in a LONG time to make me smile. I spent like 3 hours in the giant hole that I dug on my planet. And after having exhasuted all my potions and torchs... meaning I was half dead and Couldn't see a whole lot...  I BARELY managed to get out of that hole! I was so happy to see the surface xD, I cracked a big ole smile... the accidently jumped off a cliff and died *face palm* 
  
 So if ur a Fan of Metroid Style 16bit Scroller Sand Boxes, this one is very epic. 
  
 Also xCom is satisfying, I'm enjoying the "injury" status. In tatics I usually play pretty close to the wire, take as much dmg without losing any one. Nice to see xCom discourages that! That and I dig the explosive maps... always fun to wipe out some aliens by blowing up the car they are hiding behind!


----------



## JeremyR

I was thinking of trying Starbound, but so many games in my steam library I have yet to play. Right now I am playing The Witcher 2, and it's very very good. They did a great job improving on the mechanics of the game that annoyed me in the first one.
  
 I love the mature story line. And when I say mature, I mean it's really done well. Not just adding sex and violence to make it "adult". I mean the story line is told similar to what one would see in a well done movie.
  
 I guess an analogy would be the difference between Kill Bill and The Godfather. Both are violent, but one is geared to people in there early 20's, and the other to adults of all ages. Kill Bill is a kids story at heart.
  
 Anyway, great game if you have not played it.


----------



## DarKen23

jeremyr said:


> mshenay said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a pc gamer atm so steam makes things uber cheap! Yay for steam! I just need the PS3 for those exclusive rpgs q.q which at the prices... I can get 3 games on steam or ONE ps3 rpg >.> stupid Sony
> ...


Dang...so like, you make a lot of monies.


----------



## Makiah S

jeremyr said:


> I was thinking of trying Starbound, but so many games in my steam library I have yet to play. Right now I am playing The Witcher 2, and it's very very good. They did a great job improving on the mechanics of the game that annoyed me in the first one.
> 
> I love the mature story line. And when I say mature, I mean it's really done well. Not just adding sex and violence to make it "adult". I mean the story line is told similar to what one would see in a well done movie.
> 
> ...


 
 You really should get it , we have a steam community here and I'd love to have a buddy to mine with q.q 
  


darken23 said:


> Dang...so like, you make a lot of monies.


 
 No I have a full time job q.q bills and what not, so I save up for 6 months.


----------



## Jobobee

Assassin's Creed 4 9.5/10
 F1 2013 8/10
 Splinter Cell Blacklist 7.25/10
  
 All running on a nVidia GTX 780Ti


----------



## amigomatt

Alan Wake - 8.5/10 - would be higher if it wasn't a bit samey. 

GT Legends - 9/10 - an oldie, but the new version now works on Windows 8 and the retro cars are great. The handling is awesome with my G25. A lot of fun. 

Bioshock Infinite - 9/10 - great story and environments. Quite unlike any other game I've played. 

Max Payne 3 - 9/10 - only just started on this, but it's very promising. 

Due to my lack of real time to game properly and the Steam sales, I have such a backlog of games now that I don't think I'll ever get round to playing them all!


----------



## Kukuk

Just beat Dragon's Dogma yesterday. Man, what a great game. The story started off a little slow, but toward the end it picked up, and really became great. I was a little surprised to find the game had some pretty neat characters. I expected it to be like Skyrim or something, where the characters existed only to give you quests, but there were some pretty interesting personalities and stories there.
  
 The post-game world was really cool, but I didn't spend much time exploring it, since I was kind of eager to start a second playthrough.
  
 Despite the technical problems with the game, I think it was borderline flawless, so I'm going to bump my rating up to a 10/10. One of my favorite games of the generation. Certainly one of the best RPGs of this gen.


----------



## Zombie_X

Yo,
  
 I've been loving Battlefield 4. It's a clear step up from Battlefield 3 in every way.
  
 I also have COD Ghosts but it's a turd. There is nothing about it that I like.


----------



## martin vegas

zombie_x said:


> Yo,
> 
> I've been loving Battlefield 4. It's a clear step up from Battlefield 3 in every way.
> 
> I also have COD Ghosts but it's a turd. There is nothing about it that I like.


 

 What gun are you rocking?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

zombie_x said:


> I also have COD Ghosts but it's a turd. There is nothing about it that I like.


 
 Total waste of $60. I agree.


----------



## Makiah S

amigomatt said:


> Alan Wake - 8.5/10 - would be higher if it wasn't a bit samey.
> 
> GT Legends - 9/10 - an oldie, but the new version now works on Windows 8 and the retro cars are great. The handling is awesome with my G25. A lot of fun.
> 
> ...


 
 YEA, stupid steam sale. I have more games than I know what to do with... again
  
 xCom 
 Dust 
 Dez 
 Dragon Age Origins 
 Batman Arkham City
  
 all wonderful atm! 
 Picked up Mass Effect 1 & 2 just now, I enjoy Sci Fi TPS well enough. 
  


kukuk said:


> Just beat Dragon's Dogma yesterday. Man, what a great game. The story started off a little slow, but toward the end it picked up, and really became great. I was a little surprised to find the game had some pretty neat characters. I expected it to be like Skyrim or something, where the characters existed only to give you quests, but there were some pretty interesting personalities and stories there.
> 
> The post-game world was really cool, but I didn't spend much time exploring it, since I was kind of eager to start a second playthrough.
> 
> Despite the technical problems with the game, I think it was borderline flawless, so I'm going to bump my rating up to a 10/10. One of my favorite games of the generation. Certainly one of the best RPGs of this gen.


 
  
 Is it on Steam :O or the pc in general 
  
 But I have heard very good things about it, the irony though is it's pretty much Monster Hunter but with a Story and less Online play imo


----------



## amigomatt

mshenay said:


> YEA, stupid steam sale. I have more games than I know what to do with... again
> 
> xCom
> Dust
> ...


Yeah, here's just some of the games I haven't even started yet:

Mafia 2
Both Batman games
Fallout New Vegas 
Deus Ex Human Revolution 
Far Cry 3
Skyrim 
Condemned: Criminal Origins
Dead Space 2
Sleeping Dogs
Dirt 3
Hitman Absolution 
Arma II

There's even more, I just can't think of them all now. I'm considering going through them alphabetically.


----------



## Makiah S

amigomatt said:


> Yeah, here's just some of the games I haven't even started yet:
> 
> Mafia 2
> Both Batman games
> ...


 
 I'm tempted to get Fall Out New Vegas... if there is some kind of Co Op story mode... HIT ME UP dude


----------



## amigomatt

mshenay said:


> I'm tempted to get Fall Out New Vegas... if there is some kind of Co Op story mode... HIT ME UP dude


I wish I could tell you! I clocked up about 10/15 hours on Fallout 3, then didn't play it for a few months for whatever reason. Even though I loved the game, when I got back to it, I had no idea what was going on - couldn't remember how I'd got to where I'd got to. Pretty annoying but quite funny!


----------



## Zombie_X

martin vegas said:


> What gun are you rocking?


 
  
 Hi,
  
 I've been using the PDW-R, UMP, AUG, and SPAS-12. I cycle through all of them though. So they never get equal usage.


----------



## martin vegas

zombie_x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been using the PDW-R, UMP, AUG, and SPAS-12. I cycle through all of them though. So they never get equal usage.


 

 I only use the ACE23 with angled grip green laser coyote sight and flash hider with the m9 hand gun..i give myself health and revive my team mates!


----------



## Zombie_X

Hey,
  
 I don't know if I have the ACE-23 yet. I'll have to check.


----------



## miceblue

Yes! Project M 3.0's mod for Super Smash Brother's Brawl. I got it running on my Wii U with a USB drive since my original Smash Bros. Brawl disc is scratched, rendering some playable characters unplayable.


A solid 9/10 rating. 9/10 because turbo mode makes some characters broken.

Like so:

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRDS_geAqCw[/video]


----------



## GREQ

mshenay said:


> YEA, stupid steam sale. I have more games than I know what to do with... again
> 
> xCom
> Dust
> ...


 
 Good news, Dragon Age Origins totally sucks. That's one less game to worry about!


----------



## martin vegas

zombie_x said:


> Hey,
> 
> I don't know if I have the ACE-23 yet. I'll have to check.


 
 The ACE23 is a unlock gun, you have to throw down a load of med kits and revive people to get this gun, but it's worth it..the SCAR-H with stubby grip looks good!


----------



## Makiah S

greq said:


> Good news, Dragon Age Origins totally sucks. That's one less game to worry about!


 
 ... It didn't wow me. That kinda of combat is... annoying honestly. But I may play through it... for teh sake of getting my moneys worth <.<
  
 Mass Effect 1 is proving not to b sucky!


----------



## GREQ

mshenay said:


> greq said:
> 
> 
> > Good news, Dragon Age Origins totally sucks. That's one less game to worry about!
> ...


 
 Good to know - I just bought it too.


----------



## Makiah S

greq said:


> Good to know - I just bought it too.


 
 Honestly it's oneo f those games taht 5hours in I'm like OMG I WANT TO GET HOME AND P<AY SOME MORE already... but I'm stuck atm


----------



## JeremyR

mshenay said:


> Honestly it's oneo f those games taht 5hours in I'm like OMG I WANT TO GET HOME AND P<AY SOME MORE already... but I'm stuck atm


 
 The Mass Effect series is one of my favorite. Nothing sucks about them (aside from maybe the ending of the 3rd game)


----------



## gamefreak054

jeremyr said:


> The Mass Effect series is one of my favorite. Nothing sucks about them (aside from maybe the ending of the 3rd game)


 
 I have never liked the series. I finished ME 1 and started playing ME 2, but I just found them boring. However I am not a fan of sandbox type games other than a few exceptions, because I personally find the story (not really with ME but maybe a little drawn out) and the mechanics of the games lacking. I also never liked the elderscrolls series. I did find Dark Souls to be a masterpiece but that game generally points you in some direction, and has a great battle mechanic despite some of the powers being broken.


----------



## martin vegas

This is free to download on xbox live!


----------



## Makiah S

jeremyr said:


> The Mass Effect series is one of my favorite. Nothing sucks about them (aside from maybe the ending of the 3rd game)


 
  
  


gamefreak054 said:


> I have never liked the series. I finished ME 1 and started playing ME 2, but I just found them boring. However I am not a fan of sandbox type games other than a few exceptions, because I personally find the story (not really with ME but maybe a little drawn out) and the mechanics of the games lacking. I also never liked the elderscrolls series. I did find Dark Souls to be a masterpiece but that game generally points you in some direction, and has a great battle mechanic despite some of the powers being broken.


 
  
 Seee i"m the oppisite, I like long and drawn out. Give me 30 questable options and I enjoy exploreing them all, If you like a more linear story you can try xCom, it is turn based though so it might drive you nuts to! 
  
 Also I don't care about how it ends, I'm more concerned with the path I take to get there honestly.


----------



## Makiah S

Spoiler: Warning: OMG



GRID 2 ON SALE with DLC 


 Hurray! Been waiting years to play this one!


----------



## gamefreak054

mshenay said:


> Seee i"m the oppisite, I like long and drawn out. Give me 30 questable options and I enjoy exploreing them all, If you like a more linear story you can try xCom, it is turn based though so it might drive you nuts to!
> 
> Also I don't care about how it ends, I'm more concerned with the path I take to get there honestly.


 
 I personally am all for the well done linear story and gameplay. I know I am generally in the minority on preferring linear games but the graphics, story line, and gameplay mechanics are generally stronger in a linear game. Last of us, Uncharted Series, God of War, and more are some great examples. Though some people get the feeling that they are playing the character in a sandbox rpg in which I never got. The side quests always feel lacking to me as well.
  
 Though all this said a open world multiplayer in Last of Us in a Day Z style would be amazing.
  


mshenay said:


> Spoiler: Warning: OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not sure if you have a PS3 but Grid 2 is free w/ PS+. I have not gotten around to playing it yet. I honestly do not play that many arcadish racers anymore. However the new NFS looks decently fun. I may pick that up for PS4 when its in the bargain bin. I really wish Criterion would go back to the Burnout series.


----------



## Makiah S

gamefreak054 said:


> I personally am all for the well done linear story and gameplay. I know I am generally in the minority on preferring linear games but the graphics, story line, and gameplay mechanics are generally stronger in a linear game. Last of us, Uncharted Series, God of War, and more are some great examples. Though some people get the feeling that they are playing the character in a sandbox rpg in which I never got. The side quests always feel lacking to me as well.
> 
> Though all this said a open world multiplayer in Last of Us in a Day Z style would be amazing.
> 
> Not sure if you have a PS3 but Grid 2 is free w/ PS+. I have not gotten around to playing it yet. I honestly do not play that many arcadish racers anymore. However the new NFS looks decently fun. I may pick that up for PS4 when its in the bargain bin. I really wish Criterion would go back to the Burnout series.


 
 i LIKE ARCADISH RAcers, Nfs U2 was my favorite for like for ever!


----------



## gamefreak054

mshenay said:


> i LIKE ARCADISH RAcers, Nfs U2 was my favorite for like for ever!


 
 That game was amazing. I beat it like 5 times when I was younger. NFS took a serious dive after MW then started going back up when Criterion started to develop them.


----------



## amigomatt

Just got Grid 2 on PC from the Steam sale. Only played a couple of races. Graphics are very good, but I'm very disappointed with the lack of cockpit view.


----------



## Blisse

With my new PS3, I want to say I'm a bit disappointed in GT5. I thought that the cockpit view would be stellar like all the screens, but I don't believe there's a view for every single car, just for some. Disappointed.


----------



## gamefreak054

blisse said:


> With my new PS3, I want to say I'm a bit disappointed in GT5. I thought that the cockpit view would be stellar like all the screens, but I don't believe there's a view for every single car, just for some. Disappointed.


 
 I was disappointed with 5 also. I really like GT6 though. It feels like what 5 should have been. It has more cars and tracks along with cockpit views for the majority of the cars.


----------



## amigomatt

As far as driving games go, I found Need For Speed Shift and Dirt 2 to be very satisfying in terms of handling using a wheel (Logitech G25).


----------



## Makiah S

amigomatt said:


> Just got Grid 2 on PC from the Steam sale. Only played a couple of races. Graphics are very good, but I'm very disappointed with the lack of cockpit view.


 
  
  


gamefreak054 said:


> That game was amazing. I beat it like 5 times when I was younger. NFS took a serious dive after MW then started going back up when Criterion started to develop them.


 
  
  


amigomatt said:


> As far as driving games go, I found Need For Speed Shift and Dirt 2 to be very satisfying in terms of handling using a wheel (Logitech G25).


 
  
 CockPit view is a no go for me... I drive an actual car and would prefer to have my Arcade Racers... look nothing like my reality xD. I don't need any speeding tickets lol
  
 That said, NFU2 is still one of my favorites. I spent many hours fine tuning my car for that game. For an Arcade racer... you sure got a HECK of a lot of options for well fine tuning! 
  
 And yea MW was pretty great! Not so much for the racing but for the Cops imo


----------



## amigomatt

mshenay said:


> CockPit view is a no go for me... I drive an actual car and would prefer to have my Arcade Racers... look nothing like my reality xD. I don't need any speeding tickets lol
> 
> That said, NFU2 is still one of my favorites. I spent many hours fine tuning my car for that game. For an Arcade racer... you sure got a HECK of a lot of options for well fine tuning!
> 
> And yea MW was pretty great! Not so much for the racing but for the Cops imo


Agreed about the car tweaking. All that started with the first Gran Turismo on the PS1 for me. Those were the days - Silent Hill, Resident Evil 2,Tekken 3 - back when I actually had the time to finish a game! 

Back to the driving games though, cockpit view always feels like a more immersive experience for me when using a wheel. Bonnet view is a close second. The sense of speed and excitement is better in those views, though I would admit that finding a good cornering line is easier in the chase views.


----------



## Makiah S

amigomatt said:


> Agreed about the car tweaking. All that started with the first Gran Turismo on the PS1 for me. Those were the days - Silent Hill, Resident Evil 2,Tekken 3 - back when I actually had the time to finish a game!
> 
> Back to the driving games though, cockpit view always feels like a more immersive experience for me when using a wheel. Bonnet view is a close second. The sense of speed and excitement is better in those views, though I would admit that finding a good cornering line is easier in the chase views.


 
 If ur playing with a Steering wheel then yea go full in 100% with Cockpit. How ever I stick with controller only xD thankfully no real car has Controller support, so my driving record irl is safe for now! 
  
 But I liked the tweaking, and testing of NFS U2... spent half my time in that game running the Test Circuits!


----------



## amigomatt

mshenay said:


> If ur playing with a Steering wheel then yea go full in 100% with Cockpit. How ever I stick with controller only xD thankfully no real car has Controller support, so my driving record irl is safe for now!
> 
> But I liked the tweaking, and testing of NFS U2... spent half my time in that game running the Test Circuits!


...and choosing rims.


----------



## Makiah S

amigomatt said:


> ...and choosing rims.


 
 ... pff aint no body got time for dem Rims...
  
 all about that Spoiler son!


----------



## amigomatt

mshenay said:


> ... pff aint no body got time for dem Rims...
> 
> all about that Spoiler son!


Nah mate, it's all about that stage 3 turbooooooooo.... Tshhhhhhhh...


----------



## Makiah S

amigomatt said:


> Nah mate, it's all about that stage 3 turbooooooooo.... Tshhhhhhhh...


 
 ehhh
  
 Not sure Grid 2 will get much action >.> I'm SO used to the NFS physics I guess... I twirl around like a moron on Grid xD I must have spun that Mustang out... a least twice per race >.>
  
 Even with the Nissan I just got <.< not much better... so used to have Arcade ish NFS is q.q


----------



## CGBSpencer

I been lately playing all FEAR Games wow there some segments of the game that you jump especially in the dark.. or maybe I'm a wimp.. lol


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Fear 2 scared the living crap out of me, especially in the school...


----------



## amigomatt

Nothing is scarier than Outlast. With headphones on, I've not yet been able to cope with getting past the first 15 mins. 

Re: Grid 2, I also found the sliding around to be a bit excessive. Practice, practice..


----------



## martin vegas

cgbspencer said:


> I been lately playing all FEAR Games wow there some segments of the game that you jump especially in the dark.. or maybe I'm a wimp.. lol


 
  
 Have you tried fear files yet? and condemned criminal origins is another good one made by monolith!


----------



## amigomatt

martin vegas said:


> Have you tried fear files yet? and condemned criminal origins is another good one made by monolith!


I bought Condemned a few weeks ago but haven't got round to playing it yet.


----------



## Makiah S

amigomatt said:


> Nothing is scarier than Outlast. With headphones on, I've not yet been able to cope with getting past the first 15 mins.
> 
> Re: Grid 2, I also found the sliding around to be a bit excessive. Practice, practice..


 
 Byound excessive, nothing turns me off more than learning a new physics engine :/


----------



## GREQ

mshenay said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing is scarier than Outlast. With headphones on, I've not yet been able to cope with getting past the first 15 mins.
> ...


 
 Every modern racing game feels wrong to me - although I learned how to race on the original Carmageddon - which if I'm correct was the first 3D racer with a working physics engine.
 I remember it took me weeks to learn the GT2 engine, which was a lot of fun.
 Had one go on a need for speed game once, and just gave up instantly - hated it. 
  
 Back on topic - played Team Fortress 2 again today after over a year hiatus. Man it's so much fun. Easily a 9/10 still to this day.


----------



## Makiah S

greq said:


> Every modern racing game feels wrong to me - although I learned how to race on the original Carmageddon - which if I'm correct was the first 3D racer with a working physics engine.
> I remember it took me weeks to learn the GT2 engine, which was a lot of fun.
> Had one go on a need for speed game once, and just gave up instantly - hated it.
> 
> Back on topic - played Team Fortress 2 again today after over a year hiatus. Man it's so much fun. Easily a 9/10 still to this day.


 
 The GT Engine I don't mind. It was hard to adjust too but doable, do they have PC Gran T? Also... There was an xBox racer I enjoyed... it gave you Kudos? That was nice, how ever Grid is just too touchy and slidy... overly slippery no thanks. Heck even the Dirt 3 Engine was enjoyable, it just sucks it's still under Windows <.< 
  
 Also still enjoying xCom


----------



## martin vegas

I have been playing max payne 3 and I think it's a pile of crap, even manhunt 2 on the wii was a better game!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

What? Max Payne 3 was fun as all hell, and a very beautiful game. Oh well, different tastes, I guess.





The only racing games I really like are Burnout Revenge and the Ridge Racer drift-mechanic games. I'm a sucker for arcadey type racers.

I seriously do not like the new open world model for racing games, as it severely limits the environments to just a city and some outskirts. I much prefer a variety of levels with different environments, like snow levels, deserts, etc. 

Lots of hate for Need for Speed: The Run, but I liked it as the levels were very different from one another. I own Most Wanted, and the single open world map bored me to tears. Same with Burnout Paradise. I miss the older Burnout Games...

I was close to getting Rivals, but was immediately was turned off by the open world design.


----------



## gamefreak054

mad lust envy said:


> What? Max Payne 3 was fun as all hell, and a very beautiful game. Oh well, different tastes, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I agree Max Payne 3 was a great game. Told a decent story too with great delivery, but was a tad cliche. The only complaint I have is that the game felt really unbalanced sometimes difficulty wise. The last airport level definitely could have used a couple of extra checkpoints. The game never felt too cheap though.
  
 As for rivals, normally the open world thing turns me off as well (just look at one of my earlier posts). I believe this looks like one exception though as Burnout Paradise was quite a bit of fun once you got used to the whole open world racing. It was definitely a nice spin on racing games especially not having to hit check points like in midnight club.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It all felt too samey though. You drive around the same map for the entirety of the game. I can understand that for a GTA type game, but for racing, not so much. Therepetition sets in, and no locale changes just bother me. 

I miss Cruis'n'USA type games that have a lot of levels, and things to look at. Not just some generic storefronts and buildings.

One thing I loved about NFS: The Run was the dramatically altering landscapes on some levels. It was cool. Don't understand why people hated it so much. It was different. Like playing a movie.


----------



## amigomatt

The old GT Legends has the best handling, IMO and it still looks and plays brilliantly now. 

I've just ordered a 2560x1440 monitor with a Radeon R9 290 4GB card. They should be with me in the next week or so. Quite an upgrade from my present HD5850 1 GB running at 1080p. Given that I've got a core i7 3820 and 16GB of RAM, I can't wait! Apparently this monitor overclocks to 120mhz refresh rate as well! It's gonna be tough trying to juggle my work/gigs/girlfriend/gaming duties me thinks..


----------



## Makiah S

amigomatt said:


> The old GT Legends has the best handling, IMO and it still looks and plays brilliantly now.
> 
> I've just ordered a 2560x1440 monitor with a Radeon R9 290 4GB card. They should be with me in the next week or so. Quite an upgrade from my present HD5850 1 GB running at 1080p. Given that I've got a core i7 3820 and 16GB of RAM, I can't wait! Apparently this monitor overclocks to 120mhz refresh rate as well! It's gonna be tough trying to juggle my work/gigs/girlfriend/gaming duties me thinks..


 
 Oh goodness xD, I will say multiple monitors I think are better than ONE big one. I can game, and chat with u newbs at the same time... with dual screens ;3


----------



## TwelveTrains

Killing Floor
  
 10/10
  
 This game is a GEM!


----------



## Makiah S

STEAM HAS THE SONIC COLLECTION 

 OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
  
 YES
  
 also NOOOOOOOOOOO
  
 There's goes $30 >.> I've got like $140 for the next two weeks now xD no bills but I just got some Groceries >.> time to start pinching my pennies again! 
  
 And I'm down to 50gb on my HDD :/ getting time for my to install my 1tb Internal <.<


----------



## martin vegas

I thought max payne 3 was just like the missions on grand theft auto that you are just glad to get through..it's wasn't my idea of fun!


----------



## Kukuk

Recently been playing oodles of Gran Turismo 6. I have kind of mixed feelings about it, though right now they're generally positive. It's quite a bit harder that GT5, which I'm actually really enjoying, but on the other hand, it throws me a race that I have a very hard time beating. Like the kart races. They're really not even fun. I am digging the limits on PP and tires, though. I thought there was no way I'd be able to get gold on races on here since I was used to using slicks on all my cars on GT5, but I'm actually managing very well. Oh, I also hate that you have to complete the license tests to move up in the "story".
  
 I'm also really loving the new physics on the cars. I've been reading a lot of people saying that GT6 feels like a small improvement over GT5, but to me, because of the new physics, it really feels like a generational leap. A neat little detail that I never really noticed on on GT5 is that when you're flooring it, and your tires are failing to find traction, your back end waggles rapidly. Seemed like on GT5 when you'd fail to get traction, your back end would just sit still.
  
 Payouts are nice, prize cars are great, and all the new premium model cars, and cleaned up standard model cars, are all really nice additions. Also, I'm looking forward to all the Vision GT cars. Some of the teasers for them look ridiculous.
  
 So... So far, I'd probably give it an 8/10.


----------



## oqvist

You are way to generous.
  
 As for GT 6 first of all yes I do have fun in some cars. Hotlapping green hell never goes old and this version is of good standards. Can´t wait for the laser scanned version in Assetto Corsa but that is autumn 2014.
  
 As for the physics it´s a very mixed bag. Some cars drive like they always do. I tried the G35 on GT5 and GT 6 and in a blind test dunno who could feel the difference! The body roll make the replays look just that bit better though. GT 6 is still a simcade title and way to easy but you could put on sport tires and pretend it´s racing tires so some can be fixed with a bit of will.
  
 But this is not the biggest con. The problem is that it has really not developed much since GT 5. We still have a lot of standard cars! I don´t believe why they opted to increase the number of poo cars instead of make sure every car is fully modelled? The career is as broken as ever with the worst possible AI ever. I was racing on a wheel and there was never a challenge to be found anywhere due to the bad AI and rubber band effect.I golded all the license tests without much effort too.
  
 Another big gripe is the economy and how they lock content  to push you to buy more CR for real money. In arcade menu you only have access to some handfuls of courtesy cars. The rest you have to buy through the career you can´t test drive or anything. Car you bought you sell for a third of the cost and they add maintenance fees! for the cars not only the cost of tuning!
  
 Even with the 100 % login bonus the economy is destroyed so you have to grind in all eternity to test all cars. And since you can´t test drive some of the cars you buy you regret heavilly because the mixed quality.
  
 So overall after a completed career gold in all super I can´t give it more then a 5/10. But if you enjoy racing and have a wheel if you have a PS 3 I think you will find some fun with it though if you just want to take a car and hot lap the Green hell, bathurst or whatever you may find things quite frustrating.
  
 There just hasn´t been much of a progress over GT 5. They should have called it GT 5.2 epilogue or something.


----------



## Kukuk

Do you play with Traction Control on? Because that's the only way I could see someone thinking the two games' physics feel the same. With it off, they are completely different. (Or, rather, as different as they can be while still being based off real cars). I put absurd amounts of time on GT5. Easily in the hundreds of hours, and immediately I noticed a difference in the handling.
  
 The bit about locking out content to force you to buy credits with real money is nonsense. There's not a single thing locked out that would require you to pony up real cash. Cars cost the same amount of money as they did on GT5, and pay outs are similar (though, there aren't the BIG money seasonal events that GT5 had, yet. The Mario Andretti challenge is still worth absurd amounts of credits in it's own right, though.)
  
 I, too, wish that more of the standard cars got turned to premium models, but it's completely understandable that they didn't painstakingly remodel all 1000+ cars in high detail. And if they just got rid of them outright, it would cause more outrage. Everyone would claim the series is going backward by removing cars. They really did the only sensible thing they could do: clean up some of the poorer, more popular models.
  
 I will say that, yes, the AI sucks. But I never really had much issue with rubberbanding when cars were behind me. It's actually kind of funny, they usually fall back with the rest of the pack, and only gain speed when they're ahead of me. But the AI really falls in line with what I expect from the series: I've never really seen it as a game for racing fans, it always seemed more like a game for car enthusiasts. Relying more on pretty graphics and convincing cars, than on breakneck speed and the ultimate challenge. The AI cars, to me, don't seem like they're meant to provide a challenge, they're more like moving obstacles.


----------



## JeremyR

I really want one of these:


----------



## Makiah S

... Played some Sonic 3 today.... super total RETRO Gasmic awesomeness! Though I kinda suck... I've forgotten like half the little secrects I knew. Although I am better at the Emerald Challenges than I used to b


----------



## oqvist

It's the suspension modelling that is updated. I always run without aids as I am faster without anyway. Sometimes abs because one of many bugs is that the race brakes is bugged on some cars In gt6. Try the g35 and come back with your findings.


----------



## lightningfarron

Currently playing ni no kuni and i would give it an 9.5/10. Really enjoyable jprg


----------



## martin vegas

jeremyr said:


> I really want one of these:





 For that price you could buy a real rally car!


----------



## JeremyR

martin vegas said:


> For that price you could buy a real rally car!


 
 Yea, but I can not buy the balls it takes to drive one at those speeds. Plus once I send it into a wall, the price goes up 
  
 Hell, just the tires for a track day can add up.


----------



## amigomatt

mshenay said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > The old GT Legends has the best handling, IMO and it still looks and plays brilliantly now.
> ...


 
 I presently use dual monitors - I have a 1440x900 alongside my 1920x1080.  This set up is indispensible when you get used to it.  I will probably pass on the 1440x900 to my bro when I get my new screen, so I can run the 2560x1440 alongside the 1920x1080.  I don't need three screens and I don't think eyefinity works with different resolutions like that.  In any case, I get motion sickness with some games, do would probably be puking out trying to game with an eyefinity set up!

 Dual monitors also works great for music production/scoring, as you can stretch the program right across and use the full dual screen estate for plugins/long scores etc.  It's all good!


----------



## Makiah S

amigomatt said:


> I presently use dual monitors - I have a 1440x900 alongside my 1920x1080.  This set up is indispensible when you get used to it.  I will probably pass on the 1440x900 to my bro when I get my new screen, so I can run the 2560x1440 alongside the 1920x1080.  I don't need three screens and I don't think eyefinity works with different resolutions like that.  In any case, I get motion sickness with some games, do would probably be puking out trying to game with an eyefinity set up!
> 
> Dual monitors also works great for music production/scoring, as you can stretch the program right across and use the full dual screen estate for plugins/long scores etc.  It's all good!


 
 Exactly, yea I wouldn't do Eyefinety on different resultions, it shouldn't work anyways
  
 But dual screens is great for a lot of non gaming applications!


----------



## JeremyR

mshenay said:


> Exactly, yea I wouldn't do Eyefinety on different resultions, it shouldn't work anyways
> 
> But dual screens is great for a lot of non gaming applications!


 
 I game on one monitor (It will be a 2.5K with G-Sync when that comes out), and I have several other computers around me for other things.
  
 I have a 27' iMac to my left, and a Mac Book Air to my right. That takes care of all the other stuff


----------



## Makiah S

jeremyr said:


> I game on one monitor (It will be a 2.5K with G-Sync when that comes out), and I have several other computers around me for other things.
> 
> I have a 27' iMac to my left, and a Mac Book Air to my right. That takes care of all the other stuff


 
 that works too, I also game on One Monitor. I find it to be more than sufficent, leaves my other monitor open for game guides if I need or want them, but Mostly monitor number 2 handles my temp monitoring


----------



## JeremyR

mshenay said:


> that works too, I also game on One Monitor. I find it to be more than sufficent, leaves my other monitor open for game guides if I need or want them, but Mostly monitor number 2 handles my temp monitoring


 
  
 I don't really monitor temps, but if I did, I would use something like this:
  
 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999218


----------



## Makiah S

jeremyr said:


> I don't really monitor temps, but if I did, I would use something like this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999218


 
 that's kind of useless imo, unless your pc sits within your eye shot. I use software on my second screen :3


----------



## oqvist

Why dual when you can run triple?
  
 I run just a single large one. Reason is I can´t use triple monitors for every game out there I may end up frustrated when I can´t. I can use my 50" Sony W6 whenever I want and it´s cheaper to maintain since it´s easier to drive a 1080p resolution then a 5K or what I would want to run on a triple monitor setup.
  
 I don´t really save much money on the actual monitor but I get a bit better image quality at least and I do feel it´s more comfortable having the monitors a bit away from me. Pros and Cons with everything.
  
 I do have some 1080p monitors laying around I may set one up for second monitor but honestly I never feel the need. I don´t enjoy multitasking I like to be able to focus on one thing at a time.


----------



## Accoun

Final Fantasy VII. 

Actually never really played it before. Finished the first part (or first disc, if you play the PSX version) today.


----------



## Makiah S

accoun said:


> Final Fantasy VII.
> 
> Actually never really played it before. Finished the first part (or first disc, if you play the PSX version) today.


 
 Nice, I enjoyed it to my self. I'm disappointed the Steam Versison doesn't have Work SHop support :/, there are SO many Mods for it and I'm not really in the mood to install them my self <.< using the Steam WorkShop to impliment the like 1000's of pre existing Mods would be a very smart idea but NOPE... stupid Square Enix :/ 
  
 Also xCom is getting better and better! I discover the Psionic Labs yesterday, and did I menation SONIC OMG YES FTW 
  
 If not OMG YES FTW! SONIC! And I'm talking ole school MASTER SYSTEM style Sonic!


----------



## WhiteCrow

lightningfarron said:


> Currently playing ni no kuni and i would give it an 9.5/10. Really enjoyable jprg


 

 Finally, someone else plays it. I really dug it; but the constant kiddy pandering made it a bit hard to enjoy at times. Stopping everything that's going on to explain something that can be ascertained in ten seconds isn't helpful...its annoying.,


----------



## lightningfarron

whitecrow said:


> Finally, someone else plays it. I really dug it; but the constant kiddy pandering made it a bit hard to enjoy at times. Stopping everything that's going on to explain something that can be ascertained in ten seconds isn't helpful...its annoying.,



I agree with you on the kiddy pandering. the story,open world and battle system made me liked this game alot.


----------



## Blisse

I opened the Settings and set the text speed to fastest the second I remembered to do so.  and now spam X when I get into any sort of dialogue haha


----------



## Makiah S

blisse said:


> I opened the Settings and set the text speed to fastest the second I remembered to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've been doing this for almost a Decade now :3 as a HUGE MegaMan Battle Net Work fan [well R.I.P MegaMan q.q] I got used to the very E rated explinations of things <.< same with Good ole PokeMon
  
 it's nice though to play a Game... with a Mature story line and there for much more enjoyable... reading passages? I guess is what I'd call them
  
 Oh yea, Sonic 3... super me gusta... It works like magic with my Logitech Dual stick 
  
 Let's see... I menionted that Gird 2 was too slidy for me.... I think I mentioned NFS U2 was the bestest Arcade Racer I ever played... I know I menioted StarBound and it's awesome blocks of goodness, speaking of StarBound [Terria in Space, or 16bit MineCraft Side SCroller in Space] 
  
 I dug to my first planetary core  it was cool and I built a big ole bass under this planet ^^


----------



## SammyJr

Have PS4 and X1 but playing 360 only right now, wanna finish a few games
  
  
 Dark Souls - 9.5/10. Awesome game. Love the music, atmosphere, weapons, armor, etc.
  
 The Witcher 2 - I will play this game very shortly. Only played the tutorial so far and it looks challenging/really good.
  
 Skyrim - recently got the DLC. I'd say it's an 8/10 for the amazing open world, but bad combat and difficulty settings, and lots of framerate drops.


----------



## martin vegas

sammyjr said:


> Have PS4 and X1 but playing 360 only right now, wanna finish a few games
> 
> 
> Dark Souls - 9.5/10. Awesome game. Love the music, atmosphere, weapons, armor, etc.
> ...


 

 I am finishing dark souls..sick of dying a bit..but I will persevere!


----------



## GREQ

sammyjr said:


> Have PS4 and X1 but playing 360 only right now, wanna finish a few games
> 
> 
> Skyrim - recently got the DLC. I'd say it's an 8/10 for the amazing open world, but bad combat and difficulty settings,* and lots of framerate drops*.


 
 Can't rate a game down if your machine isn't up to the task.
 Not sure what you mean with 'bad difficulty settings' - it's super easy to change the difficulty. Care to elaborate?


----------



## gamefreak054

greq said:


> Can't rate a game down if your machine isn't up to the task.
> Not sure what you mean with 'bad difficulty settings' - it's super easy to change the difficulty. Care to elaborate?


 
 It sounds like he is playing on a console. I had a lot of frame rate issues on my PS3. I think its perfectly fair because it is on the developers shoulders to make sure the game is optimized for consoles. I have not played much of the game but difficulty wise it feels super unbalanced. The game encourages you to explore but if you take one wrong step your fighting crap 80X more powerful than you. You also cannot skip the side missions as you do not level up properly if you do. Not to bash the game it was just my experience. Imo side missions should be optional not mandatory. I had similar problems with borderlands 2 as you could not progress through the end of the game unless you did a crap load of side quests, most of them being annoying fetch quests. I had to pretty much use some cheap glitch to beat the last boss .


----------



## GREQ

gamefreak054 said:


> greq said:
> 
> 
> > Can't rate a game down if your machine isn't up to the task.
> ...


 
 Sounds NOTHING like skyrim on PC. Side quests are optional -  total free roaming and ability to change the difficulty at any point in the game. But yeah, even on PC the GFX weren't anywhere near as well optimised as Fallout 3 or New Vegas. 
 Borderlands is the same though on PC - if you don't complete every quest you get punished very quickly.


----------



## Aphexbug

I start Spiderman: Edge of time, is a good & funny old game...
 In other hand, do you recomend Bioshock? Is a "deal of the week" so i can pick up for 7.99 dollars.


----------



## Makiah S

greq said:


> Sounds NOTHING like skyrim on PC. Side quests are optional -  total free roaming and ability to change the difficulty at any point in the game. But yeah, even on PC the GFX weren't anywhere near as well optimised as Fallout 3 or New Vegas.
> Borderlands is the same though on PC - if you don't complete every quest you get punished very quickly.


 
 Hmm I've thought of getting Borderlands... I don't mind doing side quests... I usually wind up doing them anyways... derpin around 
 and what not I usually stumble upon a ton of em
  
 How open is Border lands though


----------



## GREQ

mshenay said:


> greq said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds NOTHING like skyrim on PC. Side quests are optional -  total free roaming and ability to change the difficulty at any point in the game. But yeah, even on PC the GFX weren't anywhere near as well optimised as Fallout 3 or New Vegas.
> ...


 
 Despite the 'quest-giver' game system, it's comparatively linear. 
 In Skyrim, you can do almost any quest in the game at any point even if you're quite a low level if you've got exactly the necessary skills, or super high sneak level for example.
 In Borderlands the mission will tell you what difficulty it is - and it's pretty accurate. Anything 'hard' or above is a suicide mission or a 'zurg' mission (with friends) because the enemy takes so little damage from your weapons. 
 Also (don't know about BL2, I only have the first one) you open up new world locations as you progress because the next part of the map is too high level - as you progress and go back to an earlier map location, you can feel your level progress because the enemies in the older locations go down like flies, which is also can be somewhat satisfying. And I always felt forced to do all side-quests, otherwise you quickly get a back log of level grinding missions that can get boring... the usual stuff like "kill these mutant dog monsters that are killing my alien chickens" or whatever.


----------



## gamefreak054

greq said:


> Despite the 'quest-giver' game system, it's comparatively linear.
> In Skyrim, you can do almost any quest in the game at any point even if you're quite a low level if you've got exactly the necessary skills, or super high sneak level for example.
> In Borderlands the mission will tell you what difficulty it is - and it's pretty accurate. Anything 'hard' or above is a suicide mission or a 'zurg' mission (with friends) because the enemy takes so little damage from your weapons.
> Also (don't know about BL2, I only have the first one) you open up new world locations as you progress because the next part of the map is too high level - as you progress and go back to an earlier map location, you can feel your level progress because the enemies in the older locations go down like flies, which is also can be somewhat satisfying. And I always felt forced to do all side-quests, otherwise you quickly get a back log of level grinding missions that can get boring... the usual stuff like "kill these mutant dog monsters that are killing my alien chickens" or whatever.


 
 Borderlands 2 is much of the same, just with a much better told story and writing. I actually felt that BL2 was even worse at making do sidequests, but that could be that I have not played the first one for a long time. My real big complaint about the difficulty systems is that not only is it too hard when you do not do sidequests, but if you do continuously do them the game becomes too easy. Its got the most annoying difficulty scaling I have seen in any game.
  
 Also the world is pretty open, but the order in which you receive quests is not. I do find both worlds pretty bland and boring to travel across. Granted I find most worlds bland in sandbox games.
  
 As for the difficulty scaling in skyrim, the problems I were having were probably because I did not play enough. I played about 5 hours and felt like I was getting no where and was continuously getting lost along fighting people twice as powerful as me. So I quit, I just do not have that much patience with open world games. If they do not pull me in and interest me quickly enough I usually drop them. One of the main problems is that I still can not stand the combat system. Just because its an open world game does not mean that you should have a crappy combat system. Infamous 1 and 2 were decently open world and thoroughly enjoyed those games, and they had an amazing combat system.


----------



## GREQ

gamefreak054 said:


> Just because its an open world game does not mean that you should have a crappy combat system. Infamous 1 and 2 were decently open world and thoroughly enjoyed those games, and they had an amazing combat system.


 
 Curious what you didn't like about the combat system - Skyrim is one of my favourite games of all time. 
 I remember at first it wasn't as intuitive as the previous, but fully learning it was more rewarding than the previous Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Makiah S

greq said:


> Curious what you didn't like about the combat system - Skyrim is one of my favourite games of all time.
> I remember at first it wasn't as intuitive as the previous, but fully learning it was more rewarding than the previous Elder Scrolls.


 
 Watching Btoom the anime atm... it's making me want to play Avatar Star, which is Anime x TF2... gatta love rocket jumpin from place to place


----------



## JeremyR

mshenay said:


> gatta love rocket jumpin from place to place


 
  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT-3U1d5Jdw&t=19m0s


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Just played a few hours of Metal Gear Rising (PC). The game is just ridiculous, and pretty damn entertaining to boot. Controls obviously seem more suited to the gamepad than kb/m. Graphics options are somewhat limited, and I can't up the resolution past 1080p...


----------



## Makiah S

jeremyr said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT-3U1d5Jdw&t=19m0s


 
 ... not quiete what I had in mind, but Parry is cool! Dust has A LOT of that as well


----------



## DarKen23

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Just played a few hours of Metal Gear Rising (PC). The game is just ridiculous, and pretty damn entertaining to boot. Controls obviously seem more suited to the gamepad than kb/m. Graphics options are somewhat limited, and I can't up the resolution past 1080p...


The game was a huge "let-down" to the metal gear series.


----------



## JeremyR

mshenay said:


> ... not quiete what I had in mind, but Parry is cool! Dust has A LOT of that as well


 
 lol, yea, It just made me thing of this.


----------



## GREQ

mshenay said:


> greq said:
> 
> 
> > Curious what you didn't like about the combat system - Skyrim is one of my favourite games of all time.
> ...


 
 Rocket jumping = Quake series (1, 2 & 3-Arena). No other game does rocket jumping the same way.


----------



## miceblue

I'm playing through Left 4 Dead 2 since it was free during the Steam Christmas Day giveaway. It's okay so far. It's much more fun to play with people online than the campaign in offline mode. I was playing through the offline mode on the bus and the number of save points is too little. I died on the first level in the hotel and I had to start the whole freaking level again. Also it gets annoying when a random swarm of 20 zombies comes running around the corner, and even more so when that happens in a previously-cleared/visited area. In what post-apocalyptic world do zombies run?

Katana for the win.


----------



## SammyJr

greq said:


> Can't rate a game down if your machine isn't up to the task.
> Not sure what you mean with 'bad difficulty settings' - it's super easy to change the difficulty. Care to elaborate?


 
 Yeah I'm playing on xbox 360, and I'm getting framerate drops from time to time. 
  
 By bad difficulty, I mean that I don't like that everything levels as you level, and just gets harder to kill. On very hard and legendary difficulty, it literally takes a draugr overlord one hit to kill me, yet around 50 for me to kill him. And there's about 10 draugr overlords in every dungeon now. And I'm using a big glass weapon and glass armor, so I shouldn't be getting wrecked so easily. I have to summon two dremora lords to kill one draugr, and just wait 5 mins till the battle is done, it gets boring and makes me feel like I'm useless.
  
 In dark souls, by contrast, nothing levels as you level. You actually feel like you're getting stronger, which I like a lot. Combat in dark souls is 1000x better than skyrim as well.


----------



## miceblue

Meh, I just dropped Left 4 Dead 2. It reminds me too much of Half Life 2 and I didn't like that series very much.

Gameplay: 6/10 (just like in Half Life 2, the gameplay is pretty linear, weapon selection is limited, and it's very repetitive fighting the same 6 zombies over and over and over again, so it gets boring)
Music: 3/10 (there's not much to it, but it's a dynamic soundtrack...and that's pretty much all that's good about it)
Story: 6/10 (it's a post-apocalyptic zombie world, what can you expect? I don't understand why the "4 survivors" don't stick to other survivors encountered in the campaign such as at the bridge, but I didn't finish it so I guess I won't know)
Replay Value: 8/10 (lots of multiplayer options and different modes)
Graphics: 7/10 (it's decent, but it looks too much like Half Life 2, which is 10 years old)
Overall: 6/10

I don't understand why this game is so popular, to be honest. It felt like an extension of Half Life 2, and I thought that game was way over-hyped.


----------



## GREQ

miceblue said:


> I don't understand why this game is so popular, to be honest. It felt like an extension of Half Life 2, and I thought that game was way over-hyped.


 
 Do you love FPS games? Because the actual game-play and user-input (weapons, movement, etc)  is rock solid, especially for a 5 year old game (original L4D - because L4D2 basically absorbed L4D). 
 Maybe it's just not your genre?


----------



## miceblue

greq said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why this game is so popular, to be honest. It felt like an extension of Half Life 2, and I thought that game was way over-hyped.
> ...



I wouldn't say I love FPS games, but I don't hate them either.
I enjoyed the Crysis, Metroid Prime, and Halo series a lot and I really want to play Battlefield 3 or 4 some day.

I guess Left 4 Dead 2's overall gameplay just didn't cut it for me. Team Fortress 2 and the Counter Strike series are fine in my book though.


----------



## gamefreak054

I did not have the original L4D, but I found L4D2 pretty overrated. Other than a couple of a unique zombies and the hordes of them the game felt kind of outdated and lacking imo. I never felt drawn into the game I guess.
  
 A lot of the online modes are ridiculously frustrating to play if you do not have any friends to play with. Pretty much every team will out class you. I had the same felling in Gears of War and the Last of Us Multiplayer. Granted The Last of Us had a no party mode to even it up, and I luckily made a couple of Last of Us friends early on in which we wrecked everything (which also is not that fun).


----------



## GREQ

*RUST (alpha) 4/10*
 ♦ gameplay 8/10 - no obvious bugs, smooth, handles nicely
 ♦ GFX 6/10 - not exactly next gen, but more than adequate for a sandbox game
 ♦ content 1/10 - after 5-7 hours, you'll have seen almost everything the game has to offer
  
 This game has so much potential (from the Dev of Garrys Mod), but at this early stage in development, I wouldn't recommend anyone to spend the money on it unless you really want to help fund it's development.
 So far it's rock solid, but there just isn't enough content to keep it fun and engaging.
 Might be one to watch for next year though.


----------



## Makiah S

miceblue said:


> Metroid Prime


 
 While it has FPS elements I wouldn't call it an FPS game, the first two had a reasonably easy aiming system, only the third had some kind of I guess free hand aim system,
  
 that said how ever I ADORE metroid Prime the first one 
  
 Plus I can emulate and re render it in 1080p on my pc which looks AWESOME. And I would TOTALLY buy a 1080 reMake of the metroid Prime Triology if they added the Orignal Aiming scheme and made use of the Wii U's game pad [like to scan items and what not, that would be cool imo
  
 So here's to hoping Retro makes a new Metroid Game in teh next year or released a 1080p Re Render of the old Triology! 
  
 trust me it looks TOTALLY AWESOME sauce in 1080p, for a game that focus so heaviliy on visuals and exploration , and looked good on the orignal GC, I think a 1080p re release would sell like hot cakes


----------



## CGBSpencer

Well after finished all 3 fear games I like the 2nd fear, expecially the atmosphere. .


----------



## martin vegas

cgbspencer said:


> Well after finished all 3 fear games I like the 2nd fear, expecially the atmosphere. .


 

  You want this one CBGSpencer!


----------



## DefQon

zombie_x said:


> Yo,
> 
> I've been loving Battlefield 4. It's a clear step up from Battlefield 3 in every way.
> 
> I also have COD Ghosts but it's a turd. There is nothing about it that I like.




Both are bad games imho, BF4 should've been a DLC then a stand alone.


----------



## martin vegas

defqon said:


> Both are bad games imho, BF4 should've been a DLC then a stand alone.


 

 Battlefield4 is a love hate thing..when you are doing good and getting loads of kills it's awesome..when you aren't it's a pile of $h!t!


----------



## DefQon

martin vegas said:


> Battlefield4 is a love hate thing..when you are doing good and getting loads of kills it's awesome..when you aren't it's a pile of $h!t!


 
 It's not that its just the optimization is so bad it's not even funny, people reportedly say that it crashes out of the blue even for those on high end rigs. It brings some new features and quite a few of them annoying. The difference between BC2 and BF3 was quite substantial, the difference between BF4 and BF3 not so much.


----------



## miceblue

Oh man, Dust: An Elysian Tail is a pretty friggin' epic game.


Gameplay: 9/10 (brawler-like gameplay with a bunch of ways to execute attacks and chain combos; fully customisable keyboard layout also makes gameplay super smooth; enemies are kind of repetitive on the other hand)

Story: 9/10 (it's probably not a novel storyline, but it's not something I've seen in a while, if at all)

Art Direction: 10/10 (sure, the characters are all animal-based, but the artwork as a whole is absolutely stunning, and even more so considering one guy did pretty much the whole game!; I would give it a 9.5/10 because the character portraits are blurry on a Retina Display, but that's trivial)

Replay Value: 8/10 (lots of quests, crafting, collectables, and pure brawling make it a fun game to play again)

Music: 9/10 (it's got a really good soundtrack, not perfect, but definitely one of the better soundtracks I've heard in a game)

Overall: 9.2/10 (a fantastic game)


----------



## lightningfarron

playing guild wars 2 now
i would rate it 9/10 really love pvp


----------



## Makiah S

miceblue said:


> Oh man, Dust: An Elysian Tail is a pretty friggin' epic game.
> 
> 
> Gameplay: 9/10 (brawler-like gameplay with a bunch of ways to execute attacks and chain combos; fully customisable keyboard layout also makes gameplay super smooth; enemies are kind of repetitive on the other hand)
> ...


 
 Yea I do like it, and I'd add the Voice acting in there as well, I like it! Fidget lawl... make me chuckle


----------



## WhiteCrow

watch a buddy playthrough 'The Walking Dead: The game - Season 1"
 over all I would give this a 7/10.
 The game its self plays more like a visual novel with some interactive shooting parts; mostly on rail. I don't have a problem with this type of game play and it adds a much more cinematic quality too the game. The voice acting is alright; the set pieces are pretty solid; the one thing I didn't understand until later is why its cell shaded...I will get to that with spoilers.The game, that I saw at least has three different shooter aspects; full first person but almost like an arcade shooter, first/third person point and click on targets, and on rails. The story was pretty good through out the game and the characters were well written.....certainly MUCH better than the show; and everyone isn't covered in 45 miles of plot armor.
  
 The bad things.....well mainly its construction and simplicity; it plays like a puzzle game 85% of the time, a stealth game 5% of the time, and 10% of the time its a shooter. The problem I have with this is that the puzzles were just mind numbingly easy..now I understand it is supposed to be a more realistic game so they cant have all these wacky puzzles; but even something in the realm of resident evil's "find X key to get Y key, but before that you have to move things out of your way with z thing". One last gripe I have with this game; and its the main one, the engine or what ever thats running this was fairly poorly optimized on consoles and everyone time you would make a move or even start a cut scene it would always freeze up right when you selected it, sometimes getting him killed....other than this I'm not really sure what to say.
  
 Try the game, its worth it in my opinion. The game doesn't fall into the hilariously stupid pitfalls the show does and the characters are genuinely likable...well most of them; but you get to deal with them later. The writers on Season one urgently need to replace the writers on the show...because the game outshines it like a mag-light versus a flickering candle.
  
 SPOILERS! DON'T READ UNLESS YOU WANT TO CRY LIKE A BABY!

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Okay...the reason why I believe this game SHOULD be cell-shaded...and why it was smart they did. Good lord; this game was fairly dark....not incredibly but fairly; until near the end of the first season where is just nails you in the gut with a mack truck hauling bricks. You find a house...yadda yadda yadda, you check the house, someone might have bean attacked in the house, you find them, they are staring at the decrepit and malnourished...he starved to death; you find the zombie body of like a six year old boy that starved to death twisting on the attic floor. You then have the choice of making the person who found him( in my friends case a man that his entire family died about two hours ago in story) or  your self to kill him. Have that...IT MAKES YOU F*&KING BURY HIM IN A GRAVE HIS DOG WAS IN! I'm not talking a "select the grave, and it does it" Were talking it makes you take each shovel of dirt and throw it over the pathetic and just gutwrenchlingly sad body in the ground. Then...later in the story; the main character has to cut his own arm off and rescue a little girl he was caring for from a kidnapper before he turns into a zombie. so yeah....it gos from 0 to suicide blues from out of nowhere. After watching this I thought to me self "if this were realistic.......this would be the most terrifying and darkest thing in gaming history".


  
 so yes, I give 'The Walking dead: The Game - Season 1' a 7/10, its not perfect...but it was damn good.


----------



## DonutDeflector

Minecraft:

Gameplay:9/10 There is so much stuff you can do because it's a sandbox game. Mini games with others, survive alone, PvP arenas, blow stuff up, cool creations.
Story: 0/10 There is none!
Graphics:7/10 Low res but it's supposed to be like that but You can also down load alternative ones, though.
Replay Value:10/10 This game has so much to do so you can play it forever.
Music: 7/10 C418 is pretty good. Sometimes the music is annoying though.
Price:10/10 $26 gets you the game, all the previous versions, all updates to come, and a premium account. You can also try out snapshots or experimental versions.
Content:10/10 Lots of different items, materials, monsters, animals, and is regularly updated.

Overall:9.5/10 Great game with lots of content and things to do.


----------



## Makiah S

donutdeflector said:


> Minecraft:
> 
> Gameplay:9/10 There is so much stuff you can do because it's a sandbox game. Mini games with others, survive alone, PvP arenas, blow stuff up, cool creations.
> Story: 0/10 There is none!
> ...


 
 ... wow that's a first!
  
 BUt yea it is a good game! I like Star Bound More so my self :3


----------



## DonutDeflector

mshenay said:


> ... wow that's a first!
> 
> 
> BUt yea it is a good game! I like Star Bound More so my self :3




YouTubers who play Minecraft get a lot of subs.
You can get updates for Minecraft for life. Hehehe.

Antvenom: +2 million
Captainsparkelz: +6 million
Skydoesminecraft: +7 million
BajanCanadian: +2 million


----------



## tdockweiler

*Bioshock 1 - 7/10*
  
 Beat this maybe 4 years ago and it's still annoying to play after the 2nd playthrough. The hacking is a waste of time and I don't really have that much fun playing it. Bioshock Infinite is even worse. Overall, playing this game just drives me nuts.
  
 I actually like Bioshock 2 more than both and it's due to the gameplay. Love the hacking mini-games, adam extractions and everything else. You do get overpowered after awhile and especially once you upgrade the drill. I finished it two times and it's almost like it's made by an entirely (better) studio.


----------



## GREQ

tdockweiler said:


> *Bioshock 1 - 7/10*
> 
> Beat this maybe 4 years ago and it's still annoying to play after the 2nd playthrough. The hacking is a waste of time and I don't really have that much fun playing it. Bioshock Infinite is even worse. Overall, playing this game just drives me nuts.
> 
> I actually like Bioshock 2 more than both and it's due to the gameplay. Love the hacking mini-games, adam extractions and everything else. You do get overpowered after awhile and especially once you upgrade the drill. I finished it two times and it's almost like it's made by an entirely (better) studio.


 
 Hah - that reminds me of the two times I tried to play the original Bioshock, but failed both times because I just wasn't having fun either. 
 In the intro everything was going so well, the characters were getting set up, the scene was unfolding, the initial style and graphics and level design were somewhat breathtaking (at the time)... and then suddenly you're thrown into a world of cartoonishly insane enemies, both by voice and design, in a world of 'fun' murder committed by a city of equally cartoonishly insane inhabitants... I was expecting something a little more mature or refined.


----------



## martin vegas

greq said:


> Hah - that reminds me of the two times I tried to play the original Bioshock, but failed both times because I just wasn't having fun either.
> In the intro everything was going so well, the characters were getting set up, the scene was unfolding, the initial style and graphics and level design were somewhat breathtaking (at the time)... and then suddenly you're thrown into a world of cartoonishly insane enemies, both by voice and design, in a world of 'fun' murder committed by a city of equally cartoonishly insane inhabitants... I was expecting something a little more mature or refined.


 

 I thought it was depressing!


----------



## GREQ

martin vegas said:


> greq said:
> 
> 
> > Hah - that reminds me of the two times I tried to play the original Bioshock, but failed both times because I just wasn't having fun either.
> ...


 
 Then I can strongly recommend that you don't go to the circus, because that has a similar 'feel'.


----------



## Makiah S

.... 7 hours of StarBound later... I now have a moon base q.Q'


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Tried a few different things this weekend:

  
*Next Car Game* - Not bad, damage modelling is impressive, test/stunt track is pretty fun, actual racing is so so. Driving physics are very arcade like but it suits the game. Visuals are surprisingly nice, audio is ok but nothing special.
  
*Insurgency* - I like it, nice change of pace from my typical go to (BF4), shooting mechanics seem solid enough, maps are alright (I've only played on 3 maps so far). Teamwork seems a lot better, people actually using voip to plan ahead (a few bad eggs but that's par for the course these days...). Overall feel is like Counter Strike but you can ADS with everything. Good positional audio is key as footsteps are pretty loud. Camping was quite rife as a lot of the maps are setup in a way (similar to CS) where there are distinct lanes and chokepoints. 
  

*Path of Exile* – Have to say I’m quite enjoying this one. Gameplay is decent, I suppose it’s a bit ‘harder’ than D3. Levelling system is much like the sphere grid from FFX, trade is interesting as there doesn’t seem to be a base currency (you trade goods for other goods). Haven’t really gotten all that far yet (still in the first act), not really sure on the story yet. The one thing I don’t like is the online connection as I find that there can be a bit of lag sometimes.

  

*Project CARS* - Haven't played this in a while (a few months) so I thought I'd see how things are progressing. A lot of the tracks are starting to shape up now, vehicle selection has grown since I last played. Driving mechanics are still a bit iffy, some cars feel great, others just seem almost impossible to drive. Visuals are nice as always though the rain effects tend to humble my pc. Only playing with a controller right now until I get a new wheel.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Rage - 7/10*
  
 Not too far into this game but I got tired of being errand boy for all the locals. There doesn't seem to be much storyline here at all.
 Graphics are very impressive for a game that's a few years old. Not sure if I want to finish this one but I might anyway.
  
 Anything else out there like Bioshock 2 and Dishonored? I loved those games and need a good FPS.
  
 I bought Assassins Creed 4 but haven't even opened it yet! Got it on Black Friday...
  
 Was thinking of playing Bioshock 2 again. Finished that twice before and can barely finish part 1 the 2nd time around.
  
 BTW anyone else thinks tablet games are garbage? This idea of micro-transactions is sickening. I have a Nexus 7 2013 but it's been collecting dust. I should have just gotten a Kindle Fire HD for books and prime when it was on sale for $109.
  
 I also need to finish Portal 2. I'm 90% through and got stuck on one level and never finished. I hope they come up with a Portal 3 (or Half Life 3).
  
 Oh yeah.. I scored Rage for $8! Not bad!


----------



## Makiah S

Got Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning... my gawd why DIDN'T they make this an MMO >.> I really like it. Looks good, sounds good, combat is nice, some of the mechanics I don't really grasp 100% yet, and the Skill Tree I like!
  
 Solid 8.9/10, a HECK of a lot better than Dragon Age :/
  
 As for an MMO of KoR... one does exist... I played it... forget it's name but I didn't like the Mmo because the combat lacked... consietency? Basic Mechanics like Blocking where a little flawed... 
 OK RaiderZ has been sent to hell, that game is a lot like KOR but it lacks the... consicentcy, it's not as polished or fluid in it's combat 
  
 Ahh good ole Tera... there's a game I never got into... kind of a shame... I still don't quiet know why I enjoy KOR so much and never got HOOKED by Tera... Oh yea MOUSE CLICKING... if I can't move with WASD I lose interest pretty quick
  
 Also TorchLight II REALLY good game... but I REALLY hate using my mouse


----------



## erikfreedom

skyrim. 9.5/10


----------



## Luneth

Team Fortress 2 - 10/10 fantastic gameplay, competitive and challenging
  
 Persona 4 Golden - 10/10 Story is fantastic and making strong demons makes you feel like a badass
  
 Metal Gear Solid 3 - 10/10 Do I even need justification?
  
 Fire Emblem Awakening - 9/5/10 Good story, fun tactics, but I still prefer FF tactics style


----------



## Makiah S

erikfreedom said:


> skyrim. 9.5/10


 
 Does it have Third Person, and looks to real for my tastes. 
  
 KOR is nice and colorfully fantastical


----------



## gamefreak054

tdockweiler said:


> *Rage - 7/10*
> 
> Not too far into this game but I got tired of being errand boy for all the locals. There doesn't seem to be much storyline here at all.
> Graphics are very impressive for a game that's a few years old. Not sure if I want to finish this one but I might anyway.
> ...


 
 You may want to check out Singularity. I heard that game was criminally underrated by a lot of reviewers. I never played it but you could always look into it. It would be a dirt cheap game just to give a try.
  
 If you are just looking into unique FPS games, I personally loved The Darkness II. Game was a blast to play but was very short. I still consider it the best FPS campaign I have ever played, but I hate most FPS campaigns so I might diverge from the norm on this one. A lot of people online do agree it was very overlooked though.
  


luneth said:


> Team Fortress 2 - 10/10 fantastic gameplay, competitive and challenging
> 
> Persona 4 Golden - 10/10 Story is fantastic and making strong demons makes you feel like a badass
> 
> ...


 
 Ughh, I have owned this game for a while. I have no clue why I have not started it yet.


----------



## GREQ

mshenay said:


> erikfreedom said:
> 
> 
> > skyrim. 9.5/10
> ...


 
 Skyrim does have third person.
 If magic, mythical creatures, alchemy (potions), mythical races, fantasy weapons and armour, vampires, warewolves, ancient mythical ruins complete with history and folklore and giants that can send you into orbit with a single swipe of their giant clubs is too real, then I guess it's not for you. 
  
 Personally, it's easily in my top 5 of favourite games I've ever played in my entire life.


----------



## miceblue

luneth said:


> Fire Emblem Awakening - 9/5/10 Good story, fun tactics, but I still prefer FF tactics style



I really like that game too. I'm not too far into it, but the gameplay mechanics are different from previous Fire Emblem games, which makes it refreshing to play.


----------



## DefQon

mshenay said:


> Got Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning... my gawd why DIDN'T they make this an MMO >.>


 
 It was originally made as an MMO but they scraped the idea to avoid issues.
  
  
  
 Anybody getting Witcher 3?


----------



## DefQon

greq said:


> Skyrim does have third person.
> If magic, mythical creatures, alchemy (potions), mythical races, fantasy weapons and armour, vampires, warewolves, ancient mythical ruins complete with history and folklore and giants that can send you into orbit with a single swipe of their giant clubs is too real, then I guess it's not for you.
> 
> Personally, it's easily in my top 5 of favourite games I've ever played in my entire life.


 
 Now all he needs to do now is mod Skyrim. My god the graphical improvements and add-on's is strong with that game.


----------



## Makiah S

defqon said:


> It was originally made as an MMO but they scraped the idea to avoid issues.


 
 *sigh* what a shame then


----------



## DefQon

It's a great game though I give you that.


----------



## Makiah S

defqon said:


> It's a great game though I give you that.


 
 Indeed it is
  
 and While Skyrim is very good too, Ive played it a few times
  
 the graphics are too real for my tastes, I do not like WoW but I like it's color scheme. Aion was a very pretty game, graphically it was my taste to a T! 
  
 How ever Skyrim just has a very un satturated color scheme, it feels a little overly grey imo 
  
 Though I'm at my core an Anime MMO guy, Dragons Nest is fun, still I like that visual style best for my RPGs. The Tales games are a good example of wonderful Rpgs! Just wish I had a PS3 to play them on >.>


----------



## DefQon

Skyrim is just ok, storyline was a complete drag and uninvolving.


----------



## Hellbishop

mshenay said:


> Indeed it is
> 
> and While Skyrim is very good too, Ive played it a few times
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes all of Bethesda's games have that realistic color style to them. That's why I usually turn the in-game brightness all the way down which brings out the color and makes things like torches much more important. Last Elder Scrolls game I played which was naturally rich in color was TES 2 DAGGERFALL which came out about 1995 and is still very playable.
  
 Games am currently playing are:
  
 Company Of Heroes- The most exciting and beautiful war game I have played since Gary Grisby's STEEL PANTHERS series. I cant believe I have not played it until now even though my brother had given me the original cd version as a birthday gift years ago.
  
 Hard Reset- A delicious first person shooter dunk into a futuristic world soaked in cybernetic science fiction where corporations rule in a society of consume consume consume to feel like a better person.
  
 Grim Dawn early access version- Excellent high production value work bringing back that old hardcore style of DIABLO 1+2. A brutal world of non-stop nightmares.
  
 Space Hulk- Dark and claustrophobic strategy game adaption of the Warhammer 40k table top game. Really delivers on the tension and combat.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Having allot of fun with Loadout and Gotham City Imposters.
  
 They are both free on steam, check them out.


----------



## Kukuk

Recently beat Ni No Kuni. Overall I liked it, but I had some serious problems. The biggest thing to me, is I've never played a game that had such disrespect for the players intelligence. All the puzzles in the game tell you right there what the solutions are. With the magic and everything, there was a good opportunity to make puzzles that stumped you, or at the very least, that made you do a little trial and error.
  
 That also extended into battles, as well. There wasn't really any point to things like status effects, or choosing your familiar type, because you needed only choose your strongest familiars, and you could just bully your way through any fights.
  
 Even the story shoots low, with one of the easiest conclusions I've ever seen in a game.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It's sort of odd to see an inspirational speech that was by no means inspired, but was still able to convince the White Witch to become good. Completely idiotic.


  
 And the fact that every time you get a new mode of transportation, it either blocks off areas by telling you outright they're locked or you can't go there, or by putting ungodly hard monsters in the area. It's so frustrating how much the game works to keep you from exploring.
  
 The game had charm, and the core mechanics were sound, but they missed the mark on so many other areas. Even though I feel it was better made than Level 5's previous PS3 game, White Knight Chronicles, I enjoyed WKC far more.
  
 If I had to rate it... I guess I'd give it a 7/10.


----------



## Makiah S

kukuk said:


> Recently beat Ni No Kuni. Overall I liked it, but I had some serious problems. The biggest thing to me, is I've never played a game that had such disrespect for the players intelligence. All the puzzles in the game tell you right there what the solutions are. With the magic and everything, there was a good opportunity to make puzzles that stumped you, or at the very least, that made you do a little trial and error.
> 
> That also extended into battles, as well. There wasn't really any point to things like status effects, or choosing your familiar type, because you needed only choose your strongest familiars, and you could just bully your way through any fights.
> 
> ...


 
 I was going to say this was a game marketed to kids but... YOU DO NOT get Ghibli to make a Kids game... they are too young to fan gasm over it, so that said a shame they made it so kid friendly...


----------



## martin vegas

defqon said:


> Skyrim is just ok, storyline was a complete drag and uninvolving.


 

 I have always preferred dark souls over skyrim..liked the music in skyrim..the map arrow wasn't done properly like all Bethesda games..end up going over a waterfall to get to my goal because the map arrow sent me the wrong way!


----------



## Makiah S

martin vegas said:


> I have always preferred dark souls over skyrim..liked the music in skyrim..the map arrow wasn't done properly like all Bethesda games..end up going over a waterfall to get to my goal because the map arrow sent me the wrong way!


 
 I might peak around Dark Souls... if it goes on Sale on steam
  
 btw I'm still loving every minuete of Kingdoms Or Amaluar Reckoning, I have the Teeth of Narros DLC and what ever other DLC there was, also enjoyable!
  
 I'm uber sad to find out though  [again] that KAR was to be an mmo... but never was
  
 Also it's time I introduce you guys to me... guilty TPS shooter 
  
 It's called Avatar Star, you can customize your own avatar [for free] the below pic is not mine
  

  
 My long with standing year long MMOFPS that's eaten about $200 of my money over the last 14 months or so. It's 100% NOT a pay to win game. You can take beginner weps some basic skill an destroy people... but it is a game that will eat away your time, so I drop money in exchange for hours saved [everything upgrade wise is based on RNG... chests. Get keys from Weeklies open chests for better weapons... ect... ect... ect...] 
  
 Your calssic Korean F2P Shooter, I like it. Very simple controls, with some nice variation in builds. there are 3 classes, Sniper, Healer, Tank. I play as a Tank and a Healer
  
 What I like most about it though is the movement, very fast paced and for me lot's of Rocket/Grenade jumping :3. I like the movement alot though, I feel it's nicely fluid, most of what you see you can get to, which is nice. Snipers like to hide and I love flying over walls and scaring the crap out of em 
  
 Easy to aim kinda of game, and what's good about it Is the complexity of end game builds, it's hard enough to keep me playing for over a year. And it offers every perk of "Cash Items" to players who do not want to pay anything with Weekly Quests and Daily Sign In rewards! 
  
 I give it an easy 10/10... gawd knows how much time I've sank into it... it is hosted in SEA [I don't have to much lagg issues] and if your a fan of TPS and Anime... it's pretty darn fun, and easy to grasp and hard to master. Nice learning curve imo 
  
 and yes it helps to have a programmable mouse,
  
 but feel free to download it and hit me up! There are currently two US players that I know of [including my self] and for the record, it's easy enough that I can listen to my High quality tunes while I game


----------



## GREQ

OT: but too freaking good to not share.


----------



## ru57y

currently: 
 Battlefield 4 (PS4) - looks natty and sounds lush on my 650's hooked up with an e17 via optical. sweet! 
 Tomb Raider (PS4) - as above, just 100%ed it so probably will go on my shelf of stuff I've played to death. 
 Outlast (PS4) - not very pretty but the sound is perfect. scares the heck out of me. 
 The Walking Dead (PSVita) - exceptional. that is all.


----------



## Makiah S

greq said:


> OT: but too freaking good to not share.




 That... was EPIC
  
 I see his has lossless albums... I now own all 4 <3 [best of all it's all SNES stuff ]


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## DonutDeflector

:eek:
(Clap,Clap,Clap)
(Standing Ovation)


----------



## gamefreak054

Outlast PS4 8/10- Pretty good effort for the most part. I am not finished yet, but I believe I am getting pretty close. The atmosphere is spot on, and so are the sounds. Its probably the scariest game I have played, but that wore off after a hour or so. The graphics are better than most PS3 games, but not as good as some of the full fledged PS4 games out. I wish the story was filled out more. Granted I think most of the story is told through the notes you collect (in which I have not read), but even so it could be told through a couple more events. Right now it seems like the story is leading up to a big finish which is always risky if the ending is lame. I also feel that the AI could be smarter, I am in the easiest mode though. I had no idea how hard the game was going to be so I went with the default setting. Right now it seems like you can do a trial and error approach, and once you have the entire environment mapped out in your head you can run everywhere while losing the AI with ease. This game does an excellent job at making some intense moments though. Some areas really do force you to think fast. I do wish the environment was a bit bigger. I could not imagine how intense this game would be if you had to search a huge area to complete a single objective.
  
 I read a review or two about people complaining about the checkpoint system being unfair, but I have found it more than fair. 
  
 Overall a very well attempt of what feels like could be an amazing game. I think the budget limited this game too much. Some areas feel really polished like they tried really hard, and completed a really solid tense experience. While others are kind of filler to make the game longer than an hour. The game seems like it could have been a very poor game, but a lot of smart decisions and designing went into the game to make it a well above average experience.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

At the moment playing Lightning Returns, so far  the story seems all over the place for me BUT I am intrigued by the gameplay.
The low review scores really made my expectancy of this game low but currently I am really enjoying the game. Really want the conclusion after playing XIII and XIII-2.


----------



## rastapipap

Okay, so you guys are talking about Heaven series. Mind if I butt-in? Just a newbie question I currently have Heaven VI and still wondering what is fascinating about it. What is the difference of V to VI? Of course the quality is better but I need to know every detail of it. THANKS!


----------



## rastapipap

Currently Playing: Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag Okay, so overall the game is good! Graphics - 8.5/10Storyline - 9/10 Lifespan - 10/10If you guys are bothered about the map it's fine because you have a "fast trave" option if you want to go to you destination right away.


----------



## collateral

highflyin9 said:


> Currently playing:
> Shin Megami Tensei - *Digital Devil Saga* - PS2 -


 
  
 Funny you mention that one, I was thinking yesterday about re-plugging my PS2 to play Digital Devil Saga again


----------



## Phishin Phool

"Currently Playing: Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag Okay, so overall the game is good! Graphics - 8.5/10Storyline - 9/10 Lifespan - 10/10If you guys are bothered about the map it's fine because you have a "fast trave" option if you want to go to you destination right away."
  
  
  
  
 I started this about 2 weeks ago as well and am having a lot of fun with it. There certainly is a lot to do and if you can max it graphically it looks great as well. Some of the best water effects since waveruner 64. A lot of variety and engaging storyline although at times it can get a bit repetitive (as all Ass Creed games) Currently I would put it in my top 5 games released in 2013.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Symphonic Rain is a 10/10. Combines three things which I love - romance, music and rain - into one visual novel, with a nice soft art style and great storyline to boot.


----------



## Blisse

Finally finished Ni No Kuni 8D Great game, no time to do more post-game, but it looks like there's a lot to do.


----------



## miceblue

bucketinabucket said:


> Symphonic Rain is a 10/10. Combines three things which I love - romance, music and rain - into one visual novel, with a nice soft art style and great storyline to boot.



I have that on my computer but I've never had the time to play it. It looks really awesome though!


----------



## BucketInABucket

miceblue said:


> I have that on my computer but I've never had the time to play it. It looks really awesome though!


 
 If you find yourself with a few hours to kill at home or on some sort of public transportation (and happen to have a laptop), give it a whizz. The soundtrack isn't audiophile quality but it's good enough if you don't pay too much attention


----------



## gamefreak054

Bioshock Infinite 8.5/10- I finally got around to playing this thing, and I think my expectations were too high or something. I was actually kind of disappointed. I found the gameplay a bit boring. Gunplay was not all that special imo, and the special abilities almost felt useless. They had a lot of cool combinations of using 2 powers at once, but that uses up too much energy to be effective. Elizabeths abilities were the most interesting thing gameplay wise. The story was decent, but its only because of the ending. It seemed like the story was kind of lost at points throughout the game and they stuffed in the rest of the story in the last 2 hours. I also did not find the ending all that jaw dropping like some people claimed it was. 
  
 The game's ending finishes off nicely, but that is about all it did for me. I guess I really wanted more out of this game, but I did not get it. Its not a bad game by any means, but for me it was nothing special.


----------



## thisissparta

I am currently playing AC4. Overall, the game is great. But the gameplay is kind of too long and it takes time to complete the game 100%


----------



## miceblue

Is anyone planning to get the Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes PlayStation 4 bundle?
MGS5 looks really good, but I don't know if I want to shell out money for a 2-hour long game...


----------



## ninjapirate9901

miceblue said:


> Is anyone planning to get the Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes PlayStation 4 bundle?
> MGS5 looks really good, but I don't know if I want to shell out money for a 2-hour long game...


 
 I'm trying to decide between the PS4 bundle (MGSV or Infamous) or a FiiO X5...


----------



## miceblue

Well you'll see my review in a few days-ish, but I'm disappointed with the X5 in all honesty; your mileage may vary of course. I think my wallet will be happier with the photo-realistic graphics in MGS5.

Pretty interesting concepts:

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQMbxzTUuSg[/video]


----------



## Makiah S

Neato! 
  
 Still waiting my self though on the new Metroid... with a lot of really good games coming out for the Wii U this year... I should save my money for another one [I sold it early last year since only MH 3U was out... after 600 hours It got boring]
  
 That said.. RETRO GIVE US METROID... although DK is nice while we wait


----------



## gamefreak054

mshenay said:


> Neato!
> 
> Still waiting my self though on the new Metroid... with a lot of really good games coming out for the Wii U this year... I should save my money for another one [I sold it early last year since only MH 3U was out... after 600 hours It got boring]
> 
> That said.. RETRO GIVE US METROID... although DK is nice while we wait


 
 Lol, I pretty much did the same exact thing. I sold mine right before the price dropped on them. Though I only put 300 hours into MH3U before I got bored. The only thing I really did not fight was the Alatereon and the subspecies of Jho (forgetting the full name atm). I still have my 3DS version though. I kinda miss my Wii U a bit too. The dual screens were amazing for online with local players for COD (normally I hate COD but it came with my system).
  
 I really hope Retro works on the next Metroid. The Metroid Prime series was awesome imo, but the new DK was tons of fun.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Playing rewrite. Finished Kotori and Chihaya's route. Typical key VN, AKA amazing.


----------



## Makiah S

gamefreak054 said:


> Lol, I pretty much did the same exact thing. I sold mine right before the price dropped on them. Though I only put 300 hours into MH3U before I got bored. The only thing I really did not fight was the Alatereon and the subspecies of Jho (forgetting the full name atm). I still have my 3DS version though. I kinda miss my Wii U a bit too. The dual screens were amazing for online with local players for COD (normally I hate COD but it came with my system).
> 
> I really hope Retro works on the next Metroid. The Metroid Prime series was awesome imo, but the new DK was tons of fun.


 
 Ala was a fun one to Solo, I was cheap and did it with a Kelbi Bow set


----------



## gamefreak054

mshenay said:


> Ala was a fun one to Solo, I was cheap and did it with a Kelbi Bow set


 
 Hehe, the Kelbi Bow was a fun weapon to goof around with. TBH though I only thought the Kelbi bow was absurdly overpowered when it was in a group of slime weapons, but solo it was only slightly overpowered. Granted from what I have seen (I never fought ala), having a ranged weapon seems like an huge advantage.


----------



## Makiah S

gamefreak054 said:


> Hehe, the Kelbi Bow was a fun weapon to goof around with. TBH though I only thought the Kelbi bow was absurdly overpowered when it was in a group of slime weapons, but solo it was only slightly overpowered. Granted from what I have seen (I never fought ala), having a ranged weapon seems like an huge advantage.


 
 I find it's best for Solo or Duo, with other slime weps it's gets to where your not getting as many xPlosions off due to the resistance to slime that will build up
  
 On a positive note, there is speculation that the Release of Monster Hunter Fronter X for Wii U and Play Station could mean the Monster hunter Frontier is coming to the US  which is good cuz it's like... 100+ BIG BOSS Monsters with a CRAZY amount of content updates... Either way Frontier in the US would make CapCom a n even wealthier company,


----------



## gamefreak054

mshenay said:


> I find it's best for Solo or Duo, with other slime weps it's gets to where your not getting as many xPlosions off due to the resistance to slime that will build up
> 
> On a positive note, there is speculation that the Release of Monster Hunter Fronter X for Wii U and Play Station could mean the Monster hunter Frontier is coming to the US  which is good cuz it's like... 100+ BIG BOSS Monsters with a CRAZY amount of content updates... Either way Frontier in the US would make CapCom a n even wealthier company,


 
 True, granted it always depends on what monster you are fighting. If it has low slime resistance and is lower on health you will probably kill it before it gets to that point.
  
 I have not looked into frontier much. I remember reading mixed feelings about that game. Either way I am not too keen on subscription fees. On top of that it will probably release a year or two later after Japan receives the game, if we even get the game. I personally can not wait for Monster Hunter 4 U for the 3DS. Its still annoys me we wont get it until next year, but it looks like the most refreshing game the series has had for quite a while. On top of that it is portable and online, I am  sooo ready for that. The only local player I have is my brother and we can only get so far until the online difficulty becomes too difficult. My brother was either dying too fast or I could not do enough damage to finish off the monsters (we stopped around early G rank), granted I have a lot more weapons and much better armor now.


----------



## Makiah S

gamefreak054 said:


> True, granted it always depends on what monster you are fighting. If it has low slime resistance and is lower on health you will probably kill it before it gets to that point.
> 
> I have not looked into frontier much. I remember reading mixed feelings about that game. Either way I am not too keen on subscription fees. On top of that it will probably release a year or two later after Japan receives the game, if we even get the game. I personally can not wait for Monster Hunter 4 U for the 3DS. Its still annoys me we wont get it until next year, but it looks like the most refreshing game the series has had for quite a while. On top of that it is portable and online, I am  sooo ready for that. The only local player I have is my brother and we can only get so far until the online difficulty becomes too difficult. My brother was either dying too fast or I could not do enough damage to finish off the monsters (we stopped around early G rank), granted I have a lot more weapons and much better armor now.


 
 I don't mind Subscription espically for MONSTER HUNTER... and yea Japan gets it first but Frontier so long as it controls like MH3U did should be just fine imo, videos of it look like MH3U startagey wise, and so long as the physics are teh same I'm content. Biggest disappointment was the real lack of DLC for MH3U, ACTUAL Dlc would be another money maker. YES please sell me new mosnters monthly for $5 a piece I'd be happy to buy that! Heck I'd even pay $10 for new maps q.q


----------



## kova4a

The new Thief 5/10
 I just can't believe that after they got all the fans so hyped they made such a weak game. The stupidest story, linear gameplay and crippled mechanics - I suggest the real Thief fans give it a pass and stay away.


----------



## Makiah S

I just got a AMD HD 7870 OC Edition for my Pc, it's a shame that card costs as much as my 6950 last year and outperfoms it :/ justs goes to show, Enthusiast cards from 3 years ago aren't even on the level of the perfomance cards from the 7x series >.>
  
 Saving up for a whole new build [around 2k] on the fall now! Going to throw in a Sapphire Toxic R9 280X in that sucker!


----------



## martin vegas

mshenay said:


> I just got a AMD HD 7870 OC Edition for my Pc, it's a shame that card costs as much as my 6950 last year and outperfoms it :/ justs goes to show, Enthusiast cards from 3 years ago aren't even on the level of the perfomance cards from the 7x series >.>
> 
> Saving up for a whole new build [around 2k] on the fall now! Going to throw in a Sapphire Toxic R9 280X in that sucker!


 

 I have 2 7990's..i can play in 4k at 120fps!


----------



## Makiah S

martin vegas said:


> I have 2 7990's..i can play in 4k at 120fps!


 
 Well then... why don't  you go an eat ur self a BIG OLE SLICE of Braggarts Pie! 
  
 but yea those things run what... dual processors so... quite literally, one of those 7990 might as well be two R290Xs 
  
 Do I want to know what they cost you q.q


----------



## martin vegas

mshenay said:


> Well then... why don't  you go an eat ur self a BIG OLE SLICE of Braggarts Pie!
> 
> but yea those things run what... dual processors so... quite literally, one of those 7990 might as well be two R290Xs
> 
> Do I want to know what they cost you q.q


 

 Them R290x are good cards Mshenay..p.s weren't bragging about my cards, it's just the way it came across!


----------



## Makiah S

martin vegas said:


> Them R290x are good cards Mshenay..p.s weren't bragging about my cards, it's just the way it came across!


 
 Oh I know I'm picking on you :3
  
 Actually with regards to my new 7870, the memory clock is slower... [although I found my 6950 was never to stable with OC'd memory so I kept it at stock 1250 speeds]
  
 The 6950 I had wasn't real found of being OC'd either, hoping I can really push this 7870 a little :3 it's got warrenty to till 6/14! So that's helpful for me.
  
 Still it's a nice small step up GPU wise.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

martin vegas said:


> Them R290x are good cards Mshenay..p.s weren't bragging about my cards, it's just the way it came across!


 
  
 Shame that every single one seems to be getting nabbed for mining...
  
 Back on topic though, the new Thief. Not really liking it at all... Having said that I've only played the first hour or so, perhaps it gets better but I'm not finding it to be all that great.


----------



## kova4a

ninjapirate9901 said:


> Shame that every single one seems to be getting nabbed for mining...
> 
> Back on topic though, the new Thief. Not really liking it at all... Having said that I've only played the first hour or so, perhaps it gets better but I'm not finding it to be all that great.


 
 Thief doesn't really get any better. If you pretend it's not a thief game and lower your expectations, it's a decent stealth game but that's it. I'll probably finish it but that doesn't mean I'm not very disappointed.


----------



## Makiah S

kova4a said:


> . If you *pretend *it's not a thief game and *lower your expectations*, it's a decent stealth game but that's it


 
 is this what we've come to as consumers... force feeding our selvs sub par games... no thanks :/


----------



## GREQ

mshenay said:


> kova4a said:
> 
> 
> > . If you *pretend *it's not a thief game and *lower your expectations*, it's a decent stealth game but that's it
> ...


 
 Unfortunately this is our reality.
 The same problem exists in the world of animé. Too many people who love animé/computer games work in the animé/computer games industry[ies]. 
  
 This is exactly why some of the best games today are indi releases, where often it's the simplest execution of one or two ideas that make something ridiculously simple, yet fun, like the games of the 80's 90's. 
  
 Just look at the movie industry - it's exactly the same thing there too. We're now well into the age of the 'saga', where sequels are stacked upon sequels and ad-on packs upon ad-on packs.
 It's come to the point where I'm replaying a lot of loved classics and almost exclusively enjoying indi productions. 
  
 The new generation of kids/gamers fortunately don't have this problem, and some will immediately shun anything that doesn't rival BF3 graphics. 
 Many of our generation are also guilty of passing judgement on GFX alone which I think is very sad. It shows a lack of imagination and appreciation for the art of game design.


----------



## Makiah S

greq said:


> Unfortunately this is our reality.
> The same problem exists in the world of animé. Too many people who love animé/computer games work in the animé/computer games industry[ies].
> 
> This is exactly why some of the best games today are indi releases, where often it's the simplest execution of one or two ideas that make something ridiculously simple, yet fun, like the games of the 80's 90's.
> ...


 
 Very good points, I to am enjoying many indie games. Pixel Junk Eden is wonderful as is Fez and Dust
  
 Why do you say there is an issue with enthusists working in the industries they enjoy?


----------



## BucketInABucket

greq said:


> Unfortunately this is our reality.
> The same problem exists in the world of animé. Too many people who love animé/computer games work in the animé/computer games industry[ies].
> 
> This is exactly why some of the best games today are indi releases, where often it's the simplest execution of one or two ideas that make something ridiculously simple, yet fun, like the games of the 80's 90's.
> ...


 
 I've become less and less of a gamer as time goes by because of this. New releases just don't appeal to me anymore; except the occasional game such as Far Cry 3, Dishonoured and Metro: Last Light. Same for anime, after watching the likes of Clannad, Shingeki No Kyojin and Natsume Yuujinchou; I've been having more and more trouble finding good anime as time goes by and have switched to Visual Novels because of this.


----------



## GREQ

mshenay said:


> Why do you say there is an issue with enthusists working in the industries they enjoy?


 
 Hayao Miyazaki explains it best. If I try to explain it myself, I'll probably mess it up. I totally agree with what he says here.
 Takes less than 20 seconds to read.
 http://en.rocketnews24.com/2014/01/30/ghiblis-hayao-miyazaki-says-the-anime-industrys-problem-is-that-its-full-of-anime-fans/


----------



## Makiah S

greq said:


> Hayao Miyazaki explains it best. If I try to explain it myself, I'll probably mess it up. I totally agree with what he says here.
> Takes less than 20 seconds to read.
> http://en.rocketnews24.com/2014/01/30/ghiblis-hayao-miyazaki-says-the-anime-industrys-problem-is-that-its-full-of-anime-fans/


 
 That makes a ton of sense! 
  
 still I was into anime when I was younger... then I discovered real ppl where more fun to draw and watch ;3 so I agree with him 100% as well!


----------



## gamefreak054

Killzone Shadow Fall 8.5/10- So I am only going to review this based on multiplayer. Of what I played of the single player, well quite frankly it sucks, but you can read 100x reviews on why its flawed. The multiplayer I still like. The warzone gameplay is still my favorite game type of any FPS ever made. Flawlessy transferring from one game type to the next is ton of fun and keeps you on your toes. The weapons are decently balanced. Every gun has its flaw, and its strength. I never find myself saying OMG THIS GUN IS SOO BROKEN. The class system is still very strong, but the recon class is probably the weakest of the 3. The Support class is the strongest if you want to win. The assault class is mostly a killing class, which is annoying because a lot of people use it (PTFO!). 
  
 Major problems so far? Nothing too glaring, but I find that the lack of people playing a bit disturbing (you will still get into games fine). The game also just went through a server issue with a recent update (lag central) which potentially lost a decent amount of players.
  
 Overall its still an incredibly fun game that requires a good amount of strategy. I do not think it is a good as KZ2 multiplayer, which had a lot of ingenuity to it. In fact I think the series has been backtracking ever since KZ2 despite whatever the public thinks of it "heading in the right direction". I personally think it is getting more generic. KZ2 had some really awesome maps like the map where its a giant train and you had to jump from car to car with hazards in between, or the map that had a bomb being dropped every once in a while and you had to find cover.


----------



## Eugguy

I've got a $2700 notebook and play counterstrike 1.6. Best game ever. Quick down and dirty, to the point. Plus, I'm deadly as hell with an awp.


----------



## WhiteCrow

I have been playing 'Bravely Default' on the 3ds for the past few weeks.
  
 Really a solid throw back to the old Final Fantasy JRPG days; very much akin to "four hero's of light", the major flaw with the game is that if you just blindly follow along with it; it really REALLY sufferers from JRPG syndrome.I mean by saying this that the characters are ungodly predictable, the story follows EXACTLY what you would suspect from something like this and so on; BUT you can change the events of the story; and with NG+ finding all five of the alternate endings is  pretty interesting.
  
 The combat is the bread and butter of this game. The classic turn based combat is made interesting with the games namesake the "brave and default" system. Rather than just turn after turn and so on of combat; you have the option to "Default" which causes you to defend that turn and bank "battle points" you use the battle point to act on your turn and can have between 3 and -4, using the "brave" you can exhaust BP even spend BP you don't have until you reach -4. you regen one bp per turn and with jobs giving you the ability to regen extra BP per turn its pretty interesting and gives a twist to battles. You may find your self destroying random enemy's encountered by just beasting through them and spending all 4+BP for all characters and having them attack; but bosses are a different story. Bosses are their own interesting dynamic as you rarely face just a single boss; they are usually partnered or have means of quickly overpowering them self's or simply gimping your entire party. The job system plays a HUGE role in this; most fights you are clearly on the offensive; but boss fights will leave you out in the cold with this tactic.
  
 The job system is very much like the Final Fantasy tactics job system; a large number of jobs that you can switch anyone to at any time; however, this system lets you choose one sub job, and use unlocked ability's from those jobs you have unlocked; allowing a lot of mix and matching and really giving you an edge. You can create a white mage that buffs them self's up with there own spells; or a red mage that is a BP battery and can give your party a few extra attacks per-turn. Even a lancer that uses spells to enhance damage done and use ability's to increase magic damage dealt and physical damage dealt; all while having time magic increase that characters turn speed so it can deal massive damage in one turn that would take four or five turns to do. The mixing and matching system gives way to an enormous amount of customization and is really fun to try different builds for your party.
  
 Over all I give this a 7/10, with 80+ hours on my first play through its either a completionist wet dream....or nightmare.


----------



## martin vegas

whitecrow said:


> I have been playing 'Bravely Default' on the 3ds for the past few weeks.
> 
> Really a solid throw back to the old Final Fantasy JRPG days; very much akin to "four hero's of light", the major flaw with the game is that if you just blindly follow along with it; it really REALLY sufferers from JRPG syndrome.I mean by saying this that the characters are ungodly predictable, the story follows EXACTLY what you would suspect from something like this and so on; BUT you can change the events of the story; and with NG+ finding all five of the alternate endings is  pretty interesting.
> 
> ...


 
 Bring it!


----------



## Kukuk

Recently beat The Last of Us, and am currently playing it on survivor mode.
  
 Absolutely in love with it. I had heard it was a very story driven game, and that's what really pushed me into wanting to play it. The more I played it though, the more I realized that it was actually fairly light on story. It wasn't until after I beat it that I realized that, while it was light on cut scenes, (which I was hoping for more of) it's attention to detail in story scenes was better than almost any game out right now. Really, really top notch acting, great writing, and really smart use of editing got points across much better than longer scenes in story-driven games that I love. Most of the really emotional scenes in the game, while great in the moment, didn't really hit me until looking back at them later on.
  
 The pacing in the game is perfect. Just, absolutely and completely perfect. It's probably 50% shooting/stealth'ing, and 50% just taking in the scenery and looking for supplies. I love it when games aren't trying to push you along the story too quickly, and let you stop and smell the roses, and this game is absolutely masterful at that. At there's plenty of reason to be thorough when looking around, since supplies are an absolute necessity, especially on survivor mode! Puzzles in the game are kind of cheesy and stupid, but they don't really detract from the game at all. Kind of wish more thought was put into them, but I can completely understand why there wasn't.
  
 A 10/10 game, easily, and in my book, puts Naughty Dog in the 'legendary' status of game developers.


----------



## gamefreak054

Last of Us is potentially my favorite game of all time. With Uncharted, Earthbound, and Conkers Bad Fur Day following behind it. I do not think I have ever been so emotionally pulled into a game soo much before. I also found the ending to be perfect. Some people found it unsatisfying, but I can not really think of another ending that I would have been happy with. 
  
 Naughty Dog has been my favorite developer for quite some time. I have the majority of their games. I even grew up with Crash Bandicoot 1-3 and absolutely loved CTR, then they released the Jak series which was ridiculously awesome, then I became instantly hooked with the first Uncharted which progressed into one of the best series of all time. I have pretty much been playing their games all my life, and I can not think of single developer that I even liked nearly as much. Maybe Rare when Rare was good (not the garbage they are now).


----------



## Kukuk

gamefreak054 said:


> Last of Us is potentially my favorite game of all time. With Uncharted, Earthbound, and Conkers Bad Fur Day following behind it. I do not think I have ever been so emotionally pulled into a game soo much before.* I also found the ending to be perfect.* Some people found it unsatisfying, but I can not really think of another ending that I would have been happy with.
> 
> Naughty Dog has been my favorite developer for quite some time. I have the majority of their games. I even grew up with Crash Bandicoot 1-3 and absolutely loved CTR, then they released the Jak series which was ridiculously awesome, then I became instantly hooked with the first Uncharted which progressed into one of the best series of all time. I have pretty much been playing their games all my life, and I can not think of single developer that I even liked nearly as much. Maybe Rare when Rare was good (not the garbage they are now).


 
  
 I completely agree.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Curing the infection would be a bit too easy of a conclusion, even at the cost of Ellie's life. I like the whole idea of the world fighting on.


----------



## thisissparta

Currently Playing Diablo III. Graphics are great! I love it! Gameplay is addicting and the storyline is nice! VERY ADDICTING! I recommend this game for RPG lovers!


----------



## tdockweiler

*Super Mario World - 9/10*
  
 Playing this on my original SNES I got in 1995 or so. It seems to have lost something but still fun to play. I just went back to find all the 2nd exits from each level. Currently inside the Forest Area.
 I actually think Yoshi's Island is a bit better, but this is still good.
  
 This makes me remember the good ole days of playing SNES games with all my friends. Games like Zelda: ALTTP, Castlevania and Contra etc.
 It's too bad that some of the games are hard to find as originals and cost up to $44.
  
 BTW I really want to play Terranigma which is the sequel to Illusion of Gaia. I'd really hate to see how much Chrone Trigger used costs now...
 Not going to download them..
  
 I really need to buy the original Zelda for the NES. I never really got into that but finished Zelda 2 several times. Super Punchout and Tetris Attack were also favorites.
  
 I wish Nintendo could make more 2d games. Their latest cartoony stuff looks hideous to me. Especially the latest Zelda game on the 3DS...sure I know it's fun.


----------



## tdockweiler

gamefreak054 said:


> Last of Us is potentially my favorite game of all time. With Uncharted, Earthbound, and Conkers Bad Fur Day following behind it. I do not think I have ever been so emotionally pulled into a game soo much before. I also found the ending to be perfect. Some people found it unsatisfying, but I can not really think of another ending that I would have been happy with.
> 
> Naughty Dog has been my favorite developer for quite some time. I have the majority of their games. I even grew up with Crash Bandicoot 1-3 and absolutely loved CTR, then they released the Jak series which was ridiculously awesome, then I became instantly hooked with the first Uncharted which progressed into one of the best series of all time. I have pretty much been playing their games all my life, and I can not think of single developer that I even liked nearly as much. Maybe Rare when Rare was good (not the garbage they are now).


 
  
 Is it better than Uncharted 2? That question can be for anyone.
 I generally hate the idea of these movie-like cinematic games but Uncharted 2 is one of the firsts that did it right.
 I've played that game over and over and even finished on Crushing without having tons of skill.
  
 That game makes me regret ever selling my PS3 when I was running out of money. Sold the original brick version for $100. How stupid!
  
 I have to say though that unfortunately my Xbox 360 got 3x as much use as the PS3. For me it's all about the games.
  
 I'm waiting on the PS4 and Xbox One until I find out which ones have the best games. Of course it'll be whatever has Half Life 3 or Fallout 4!
  
 Neither look good enough to buy yet. Not enough games.


----------



## gamefreak054

tdockweiler said:


> Is it better than Uncharted 2? That question can be for anyone.
> I generally hate the idea of these movie-like cinematic games but Uncharted 2 is one of the firsts that did it right.
> I've played that game over and over and even finished on Crushing without having tons of skill.
> 
> ...


 
 I liked it better than Uncharted 2. That is saying a lot for me as Uncharted 2 was the best game out of the series over all. I still really like the story of Uncharted 1 and its a toss up between 1 and 2 for the best single player, 3 had the best multiplayer but had the worst single player (story wise) imo. None of the games were ever too difficult on crushing. 
  
 Anyways  I still find Last of Us to trump all of them for single player. Uncharted plays out like a very very solid action movie, while Last of Us plays out more like a drama. Last of Us will send you through a roller coaster of emotions, and never feels like it plays it safe. This makes Last of Us pretty unpredictable plot wise, especially considering all the hardships the characters go through. I also found that Uncharted was well above average in character development, but Last of Us felt in another league. I never felt so emotionally attached to a character in a video game before. The game play was also pretty refreshing in Last of Us. While the easier difficulties remove some of the survival decisions you make, the hardest difficulty really forces you to make good decisions like avoiding contact or stealth killing people. The game really gets intense on the hardest difficulty, which is something that I found lacking in the Uncharted series. Last of Us is a top notch game despite being in an all too well known zombie genre.
  
 The Uncharted multiplayer is much better, but Last of Us was ok. The Multiplayer relies on too much teamwork, and also relies on a lot of strategy and overall skill. Which is somewhat a good thing, but the game becomes very frustrating like Gears of War can get. Gears of War is great multiplayer wise if you have been playing it forever, but if you are brand new you really get your ass handed to you. Even when I was good at the game I still found my self raging pretty hard on my bad games. The MP becomes so intense its very annoying to lose.
  
 If your interested in ever playing the game do not watch any footage (if you have not already), the game starts off quite emotional.
  
 Also I am surprised you said you liked 360 better because of the games. I always felt that the PS3 was head and shoulders above 360 in exclusives. Granted it could just be my interest in games. Just to name some exclusives Infamous, Resistance, Uncharted, Twisted Metal (I loved this game, and do not understand the criticism), Heavy Rain, God of War, MGS4, Demons Souls, and more.


----------



## WhiteCrow

gamefreak054 said:


> I liked it better than Uncharted 2. That is saying a lot for me as Uncharted 2 was the best game out of the series over all. I still really like the story of Uncharted 1 and its a toss up between 1 and 2 for the best single player, 3 had the best multiplayer but had the worst single player (story wise) imo. *None of the games were ever too difficult on crushing. *


 
 good lord? Really? the church assault in uncharted 1 on crushing? Grenade launchers and snipers everywhere.
  
 Also, to the story of uncharted 3; I didn't mind the story so much.....but it just felt very underdeveloped. I got the impression they just wanted to rush something out the door to fill a "void" or keep up with the cawadooty crowd.


----------



## gamefreak054

whitecrow said:


> good lord? Really? the church assault in uncharted 1 on crushing? Grenade launchers and snipers everywhere.
> 
> Also, to the story of uncharted 3; I didn't mind the story so much.....but it just felt very underdeveloped. I got the impression they just wanted to rush something out the door to fill a "void" or keep up with the cawadooty crowd.


 
 I do not remember having too much troubles with it. Actually the part I had by far the most troubles on was Chapter 4 when you rope down the plane. If  you look online a lot of people struggle there as well. The church area is not too hard if you are careful and find good spots to pick characters off one by one iirc. In Uncharted 2 the only part I struggled was with Lazarevic but I think that was because I was tired from playing it all day, and I started playing like crap. I actually never went through Uncharted 3 on crushing. I was very disappointed by that game. I mean it was not a bad game by any means, but it did not compare to 1 and 2 for me.
  
 Anyways received NFS Rivals for PS4 . As a very early first impression I would give it a 8.25 out of 10. I have only played the racing side of things. I really love the intense racing, but the cop chases are so overbearing its ridiculous. You can not explore the world without every single cop chasing you down. For some reason its nearly impossible to lose the cops. I was expecting there to be a lot of chases, but I did not expect it to be cop chasing 24/7. It ends up just becoming tiresome. Also there are random environment glitches that will crash your car, along with the checkpoints not always working if you take certain shortcuts. All of which being very frustrating. Either way its a good game, but its not a great game like it should be.


----------



## Audio-Omega

_Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII_ - 7/10


----------



## gamefreak054

Tomb Raider Definitive Edition PS4 10/10- This is my first time playing through this game, and I am not fully finished yet but am getting close to the end. Game is a blast. The only negative is the supporting characters suck, but Lara Croft is so well done its easy to look past. The gameplay is top notch. I would say it is as good or better than Uncharted. The actual game play does bare a decent amount of resemblance to Uncharted, but throws in a bit of Zelda and RPG elements. The bow is ridiculously awesome if not a little overpowered when fully upgraded. A small complaint I have is that the side tombs are kinda lame. It generally is 1 quick puzzle which takes you no more than 5 minutes to complete, and I would like to have seen more as a small side level. The whole story is a bit cliche, but its not bad enough to ruin the experience.
  
 The definitive edition overall is gorgeous. There are some grass and other effects that look last gen, but in its entirety it is quite pretty. I think if this game had a bit more pzazz (small details like tipping tables over as cover or chucking people off edges), and a lovable story line this game would be a true masterpiece. 
  
 For those who have PS+, and own a PS3 DOWNLOAD IT NOW!!!
  
 Oh and to add on my NFS Rivals review- My rating stays the same, but I have to add on that the cop career feels like an after thought. Is nowhere near as intense as the racer story, neither is it as hard. It is still a decently fun game. If one thing were to bug me about this game is there are some really cool cars trapped in DLC hell (XJ220), and they should have been added to increase the length. Otherwise I am not a huge Lambo or Ferrari fan and they cram those cars down your throat. The only car I looked forward to the entire time was the Huarya, and where the heck was my GTR??? Its in every other loading screen... Sigh...


----------



## thisissparta

I'm currently playing Borderlands 2. Am I the only one here thinks Borderlands sucks? i don't know why it  became the game of the year. But the dialogues makes me laugh. I'll give them that! LOL


----------



## GREQ

thisissparta said:


> I'm currently playing Borderlands 2. Am I the only one here thinks Borderlands sucks? i don't know why it  became the game of the year. But the dialogues makes me laugh. I'll give them that! LOL


 
 It's best played with 3 other friends.
 Playing it alone is really like sentencing yourself to a few weeks office work, hard grinding away for experience points.


----------



## thisissparta

That's not my only concern about the game. The whole gameplay makes me shake my head. The interface for me is bad, the skills and everything is rumbled. It's hard to get used to and it will take a lot of your time to get all the mechanics of the game. It's tiring and for me it is boring.


----------



## GREQ

thisissparta said:


> That's not my only concern about the game. The whole gameplay makes me shake my head. The interface for me is bad, the skills and everything is rumbled. It's hard to get used to and* it will take a lot of your time to get all the mechanics of the game*. It's tiring and for me it is boring.


 
 I guess you don't play many first person shooters.
 I've been playing FPS games for about 19 years, and found the controls and mechanics adequately intuitive.


----------



## gamefreak054

I will jump on board with Borderlands 2 really pissing me off. I played by myself, but it should be 100% balanced and playable like that. It required soo much damn grinding at the end I nearly quit. The side missions were boring as hell, often annoying fetch quests. I really love the games writing and style, but it annoyed me to hell at the end. I ended up finding cheap glitches to kill the final boss, because I was so under leveled it took me nearly an hour of constant shooting to kill it. It was a miracle I made it through the other missions being as under leveled as I was.
  
 The leveling system is so unbalanced in that game. I expect to be 1 shotted if I am about 10 levels what I should be not 2-3. Then if you are properly leveled the game is way too easy. 
  
 I really do not remember the original annoying me to this extent, but maybe I did a bajillion side quests.


----------



## GREQ

Yeah.... Borderlands is all about doing EVERY SINGLE quest and XP grinding. 
 Not the best game mechanic for open-world enjoyment.


----------



## ximkolo

I own(ish) borderlands 2 (share a steam account and it was purchased, just not by me) but never played it. The first one was a ton of fun but the dude with the bird is not in the second one, so I don't see a reason to play.

that being said, I have been playing the snot out of the new Killer Instinct. Actual game I'd give it a 7/10 its kinda buggy and the fight mechanics need more balancing, but its a great release from street fighter and feels like an updated version of the original and not an entire nee game like I was scared of it doing.


----------



## thisissparta

Well for me, Borderlands 2 overall is a bad game. While the Last Of Us is the best of all the games I've played. Like seriously dudes? I'm anticipating for the sequel of the game.


----------



## Music225

Dungeon Siege - I give its a rational 6/10
If you are not a dedicated/hardcore/high expectation gamer, you might quite enjoy it . It's just overly simplified , that's why when compared to its previous title , it attract hatred so badly, beside the control scheme pre-patched that really gets one PC gamer nerve, not to mention the most console-y UI ever on PC )  . But if you think about it as a unrelated title , its not so bad , though lacks so many things , still enjoyable (of course after patchs)


----------



## tdockweiler

Surprised nobody has played or rated Dark Souls 2 yet. Maybe you're like me and don't need the aggravation or don't want to be addicted to a Dark Souls game all over again...
  
 I think my local Wal-Mart actually sold out of it on the 1st day. Saw some in stock today and I was tempted..
  
 The idea of a health penalty for dying is nuts!


----------



## kova4a

tdockweiler said:


> Surprised nobody has played or rated Dark Souls 2 yet. Maybe you're like me and don't need the aggravation or don't want to be addicted to a Dark Souls game all over again...
> 
> I think my local Wal-Mart actually sold out of it on the 1st day. Saw some in stock today and I was tempted..
> 
> The idea of a health penalty for dying is nuts!


 
 Nah, I'm not scared - I can't wait for my Dark Souls' fix. I'm in Europe though and the game is released on 14th, so I'll have to wait 5 to 12 hours till I get my Black Armor edition. Anyway, it's safe to say that I most likely won't be sleeping this weekend.


----------



## thisissparta

Can someone here give a rate to "Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen?" Because I give it a 3.5/10. Does someone here agrees with me? Haha.


----------



## Music225

I'm just a casual gamer but Darksouls still catches my eyes simply because of that wide range of armors and weapons . It's really detailed, cool , badass , power unique , like no other games , at least on PC , the best thing is the way camera works really helps admire your hard earned trophies
 I come to game just for entertainment , so I play this one with some cheat on but even then the game is still extremely enjoyable without feeling like an almighty god casually walks the earth . Really recommend to anyone that was shied away because of the unforgiving difficulty , just use some cheat/save editor selectively , seriously , what's the big deal , it's just a game , neither a job nor a competition to feel ashamed of, especially when the difficulty is simply wasting time until you remember everything . Never cheating in any game doesn't reward you with "The Best Human Ever" achievement either in real life or online world , so whatever floats your boat , dont miss this gem and also the next one .


----------



## kova4a

music225 said:


> I'm just a casual gamer but Darksouls still catches my eyes simply because of that wide range of armors and weapons . It's really detailed, cool , badass , power unique , like no other games , at least on PC , the best thing is the way camera works really helps admire your hard earned trophies
> I come to game just for entertainment , so I play this one with some cheat on but even then the game is still extremely enjoyable without feeling like an almighty god casually walks the earth . Really recommend to anyone that was shied away because of the unforgiving difficulty , just use some cheat/save editor selectively , seriously , what's the big deal , it's just a game , neither a job nor a competition to feel ashamed of, especially when the difficulty is simply wasting time until you remember everything . Never cheating in any game doesn't reward you with "The Best Human Ever" achievement either in real life or online world , so whatever floats your boat , dont miss this gem and also the next one .


 
 Well, no matter how many times I die I'm always entertained coz I only get frustrated by unfair or buggy games and Dark Souls is hard but fair but I guess some people actually get frustrated by dying a lot and not just breezing trough the game. Of course, it's not a job or a competition but by cheating you're missing out on what Dark Souls actually offers - that feeling of immense achievement and the euphoria after overcoming a tough opponent is the ultimate reward from playing the game. Yeah, playing games for entertainment is fine and what I also do but that is what makes the Souls franchise so special - you don't play it just to be entertained, you played it to be rewarded coz you don't feel like a badass just because you beat some huge monsters and dragons and stuff, you feel like a badass coz you defeated them with your puny and fragile character. 
  
 Anyway, I got my ps3 Black Armor edition today and am kinda bummed coz apparently the EU version of the metal case comes with a matte and flat metalpak instead of the shiny embossed one for US - it's still a nice case and the transparent slipcase is a nice touch but I don't know why Namco Bandai decided to do that given that the EU version was like 10 bucks more expensive and all the ads showed the embossed case. It's not a big deal but in my book a transparent slipcase and 10-page game manual; don't make up for the lack of embossing on the case and I can totally see a lot of non-US fans and collectors paying 20+ bucks on ebay just for that case, which is ridiculous given that they already paid more for the game.


----------



## martin vegas

tdockweiler said:


> Surprised nobody has played or rated Dark Souls 2 yet. Maybe you're like me and don't need the aggravation or don't want to be addicted to a Dark Souls game all over again...
> 
> I think my local Wal-Mart actually sold out of it on the 1st day. Saw some in stock today and I was tempted..
> 
> The idea of a health penalty for dying is nuts!


 

 I am waiting for it to come out on next gen..been watching the walkthrough the mirror knight looks good!


----------



## Music225

Totally understand your points , fully agree with that unique reward feeling . What I really want to say is to encourage "casual gamer" like myself to give it a try with some cheat on selectively , 'cause the game's mechanic , its world's design is really awesome and a fresh air to PC gamer, though the story is debatable . I really respect people who like that "tough love" these kinds of game bring , in fact , I start this game without cheat at all (I actually hardly ever using cheat in game before, but really this game spoil me : )) since then some game I pick I also find some kind of save editor to get through tough spots , mostly to skip some farming or check some cool stuff evr one talking about ) , I thought this reward thing is kind of fun and not that so hard , right , right ... RIGHT ??? And then it hit me , later things get uglier (that place before Anor LOLdo LOLLOLOLOLOLOL also that frigging giant tree before LOLOLOLOLOLOL I LOATHE FLATFORM) , to ppl that cant spend many hours continuously , it's not fun anymore to spend leisure time of the next day just to get through the same spot , it's not fun at all to lose so many progress just because of some mistakes , especially when that remind you that there are so many things in reality that need to be done and time is only limited..

 My few last sentences in the prev comment may sounds a bit offensive but it's to those so called , self-claimed "true gamers" (not implying anyone here , just some ppl I remember in the past) who dissing ppl who use cheat as if they were the worst kind of ppl , meanwhile I believe there is barely any thing good can say about them . It's like they cant do anything with their life so they have to look down on others so that they can feel a little bit uber superior to anyone else .

 BIG note though , my opinipn only applied to single play , offline , if pp use cheat on multiplayer then get to known lost of things about their mom that they have never heard of before , it's their fault .


----------



## Kukuk

thisissparta said:


> Can someone here give a rate to "Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen?" Because I give it a 3.5/10. Does someone here agrees with me? Haha.


 
  
 Ah man, I loved Dragon's Dogma. One of my favorite games this gen. As a long time RPG fan, I was completely fawning over so many classic RPG touches in the game. An absolute 10/10 game to me.


----------



## xkonfuzed

Hey guys, any new games you recommend picking up for PS3? Haven't played in a long time and im looking for a game to kill time with.


----------



## martin vegas

xkonfuzed said:


> Hey guys, any new games you recommend picking up for PS3? Haven't played in a long time and im looking for a game to kill time with.


----------



## kova4a

martin vegas said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 It's mainly killing you, not just your time LOL. Anyway, I spent a few hours with it today and it's crazy how many bloodstains there are everywhere and for the 5-6 hours I played there where like 5 million deaths worldwide. I still haven't decided how I feel about the game though coz I feel like something is missing - might be the level design, might be the boss design as I still haven't encountered a very original and inspired one - just different takes on the same idea. Anyway, they definitely didn't make it easier to survive but IMO the main things that kill you in the game are the low amount of estus flasks early in the game and throwing more enemies within more confines areas giving you less space to dodge and making it harder to separate them. The most noticeable thing for Souls veterans will be the dodging, which is slightly delayed, so if you think you've got one more hit before you should roll away to evade an attack, that's the time you should be rolling away and you should get used to it or otherwise you'll be dying a lot.
  
 Anyway, I don't won't to pass judgment before finishing the game coz who knows what surprise the game has in store as one advances further into the darkness.


----------



## WhiteCrow

gamefreak054 said:


> I will jump on board with Borderlands 2 really pissing me off. I played by myself, but it should be 100% balanced and playable like that. It required soo much damn grinding at the end I nearly quit. The side missions were boring as hell, often annoying fetch quests. I really love the games writing and style, but it annoyed me to hell at the end. I ended up finding cheap glitches to kill the final boss, because I was so under leveled it took me nearly an hour of constant shooting to kill it. It was a miracle I made it through the other missions being as under leveled as I was.
> 
> The leveling system is so unbalanced in that game. I expect to be 1 shotted if I am about 10 levels what I should be not 2-3. Then if you are properly leveled the game is way too easy.
> 
> I really do not remember the original annoying me to this extent, but maybe I did a bajillion side quests.


 
  
  


thisissparta said:


> Well for me, Borderlands 2 overall is a bad game.


 
  
  
  
 I feel like I played a different game from everyone in this thread then.
  
 Over all the game play was fun; experimenting with different play styles and weapons on different characters was great. It is a grind...but like, that's what real RPGs were before the halo age IMO. If you didn't grind or at least gain skill at playing the game; it beat you down. The grind wasn't dis-pleasurable for me in the least; The weapon selection and shield combos were so much fun to tool around with and fighting through a world that presented a challenge was such a nice change from the oh so common poop-sacking "RPG" experience that's all to prevalent now.


----------



## Kamakahah

I still need to play DS2 but will probably wait for the PC release since I got it cheap, then pick up PS3 if I like it.

My friend is a die hard souls fan. The number of hours he has on souls games is ridiculous. 

He text me after 3 days of playing and said, "I'm not sure I like it. Something feels missing or off. Seems like a condensed experience. The first one has never felt monotonous, no matter how many times I died or reran areas, but this one already does"

He's also saving judgement until the end. Nevertheless, not promising.


----------



## gamefreak054

whitecrow said:


> I feel like I played a different game from everyone in this thread then.
> 
> Over all the game play was fun; experimenting with different play styles and weapons on different characters was great. It is a grind...but like, that's what real RPGs were before the halo age IMO. If you didn't grind or at least gain skill at playing the game; it beat you down. The grind wasn't dis-pleasurable for me in the least; The weapon selection and shield combos were so much fun to tool around with and fighting through a world that presented a challenge was such a nice change from the oh so common poop-sacking "RPG" experience that's all to prevalent now.


 
 I play plenty of old RPGs, and there is not that much grinding, or at least the grinding progresses you faster. Also there are ways to legitimately get through turn based RPGs without grinding if you know the game well enough (boss and enemy weaknesses among other things), and often you can get through grinding faster because of random encounters. With borderlands 2 you cannot get through the game without some grinding. The only way to grind in this game is by doing really poorly thought out side quests which net minimal xp. Like I said before I made it through the game doing as minimal grinding as possible, and it took me over a hour of constant shooting to kill the final boss. On the flipside if you do properly level your self up the game is just way too easy. Through the few times I was the correct level suggested, I flew through the levels with ease. In general I try to power through most turn based RPGs so they do not become too easy (it is not easy with all rpgs though).
  
 The whole difficulty/level system is just way too out of wack for Borderlands. Level up properly and you become a god, level to slow and you shoot nerf darts at your enemies. Side quests should be optional not mandatory.


----------



## kova4a

kamakahah said:


> I still need to play DS2 but will probably wait for the PC release since I got it cheap, then pick up PS3 if I like it.
> 
> My friend is a die hard souls fan. The number of hours he has on souls games is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


 
 I totally agree with your friend. I already passed a good chunk of the game and I think the main issue is the lacks of originality and the lackluster design. The DS2 level design feels more like Demon's Souls with all areas lacking connection between them and like visiting separate levels instead of a one big world. Also the game just lacks scope - all boos fights feel like the same DS1 boss fights (*and on more than one occasion they are pretty much the same bosses*) but taking place in a more confined arena to impede your dodge ability. Overall the whole game has this claustrophobic feel to it and at places becomes something DS never was - unfair and making you rely on luck coz you constantly instead of a couple hard enemies you need to separate and beat you get a whole horde of enemies on a narrow ledge or a small room and given the newly added delay to the rolling mechanics it get pretty tedious at times to deal with this encounters. Also the playing dead and falling from above enemies gets old pretty fast and is way overused. And just 2 weeks ago I replayed DS1 with a new character and finished the game on the first three difficulties to prepare for DS2 and honestly playing again a game I have more than 1000 hours of gameplay still felt enjoyable and not dull. Now I have DS2 and it already feels like a game I should take quite some time off after I finish it till I play it again. I'm still waiting to finish the game to give a score coz From might have left some epic stuff for the secomd half of the game but I'm not holding my breath. Given the issues with the pacing and the level design I'm kinda interested to see if someone will manage a proper speed run of the game.


----------



## xkonfuzed

I just repurchased a really old game, Need For Speed: Carbon. Still my favorite NFS ever made. Everything about this game feels like it's been tailored for me


----------



## gamefreak054

xkonfuzed said:


> I just repurchased a really old game, Need For Speed: Carbon. Still my favorite NFS ever made. Everything about this game feels like it's been tailored for me


 
 Blech I hated that game. Granted that was the first game after the Underground series which was god like, so I may have been a bit more disappointed then I should have been. I also found pro stree to be dreadful too, but I am not wrong in saying that because the game was extremely unpolished.


----------



## xkonfuzed

gamefreak054 said:


> Blech I hated that game. Granted that was the first game after the Underground series which was god like, so I may have been a bit more disappointed then I should have been. I also found pro stree to be dreadful too, but I am not wrong in saying that because the game was extremely unpolished.



But still when you compare it to the current NFS games it is miles better. The new games suck tbh. No customization whatsoever, no tuners?!!! (Where did the JDM love go) and they are realliy boring. Old NFS games were legendary. I loved both underground and underground 2.


----------



## gamefreak054

xkonfuzed said:


> But still when you compare it to the current NFS games it is miles better. The new games suck tbh. No customization whatsoever, no tuners?!!! (Where did the JDM love go) and they are realliy boring. Old NFS games were legendary. I loved both underground and underground 2.


 
 Other than the lack of interesting cars in NFS Rivals (well imo), I think rivals is better in every way over Carbon. NFSU2 and NFSU Most Wanted are still the best imo. NFSU was only ok to me as I picked that game pretty late. 
  
 I also can live without customization though. I like a much more modest style than what I did back in NFSU2. Do not get me wrong I love imports but when you start throwing body kits, spoilers, rims and other junk the cars start to look very ricerish. 
  
 Either way I miss the old style of progression, actually starting off with a modest car and working up to what YOUR favorite car is was awesome. On top of that if you upgraded all the cars to max they all had similar stats other than the SUVs. Every one complains nowadays how they do not have their damn Ferrari throughout the entire game, and its forcing developers to make  you progress insanely fast. Gran Turismo and NFSU2 had always had it right from the get go. Properly going from a modest racer to a dream car is the way to progress. I do wish NFSU2 had a New Game+, for example take your decked out car through every race with the difficulty at the end of the story.


----------



## Blisse

Bought X/X-2 HD CE and XIII Lightning Returns CE. Can't play since I have school but I'm dying in anticipation 

I also really wanted to buy Bravely Default 3DS CE but they're all sold out so I'm very disappointed.


----------



## WhiteCrow

'The last of us' 8/10
 Great game, in my top `0 favorite games of this gen actually. The pacing was great, the characters were great, the game play was really fun. Visually it was just unbelievable, the writing was incredibly well done. My main quarrel with this game is really just the world lay out. Everything instantly said "this is a shoot out zone, this is a safe zone". I did have some bugs with the stealth at times; suddenly every enemy would just KNOW where I was after being behind a wall waiting for them to shuffle off so I could move. If you have a ps3...you should probably get this game, it was MUCH more of an experience than a game.


----------



## martin vegas

I am completing tomb raider anniversary then getting a ps4..i have had it on wii and never completed it because the controls were that bad..  I got it on xbox360 when it was released but got a laser burn on the disc and just got it again for xbox 360 after playing the new one..sorry but the new one wasn't tomb raider for me without the music, i still think the first ones the best!


----------



## DefQon

xkonfuzed said:


> I just repurchased a really old game, Need For Speed: Carbon. Still my favorite NFS ever made. Everything about this game feels like it's been tailored for me


 
  
 I actually liked Carbon, probably the last NFS game to have a story backed up racing campaign.
  
 My order of preference for NFS would be:
  
 NFSU1 = NFSMW 2005
 NFSU2 = Carbon
 NFSMW 2012 = Hot Pursuit 2010 = Shift
 Shift 2 
 ProStreet (only because the handling of the cars sucked arse)
  
 Still playing Rivals atm and the it sucks.
  
 If I threw Grid series into the list above, Grid 1 would be first along with NFSU1 and MW 2005. Grid 2 would be somewhere around Shift 2 ranking as the game was just too easy but some of the tracks were frustrating to drive on towards the last few races (Veyron, pro touge, narrow mountain zig zaggy track, 350km/h = omg).


----------



## Makiah S

tdockweiler said:


> *Super Mario World - 9/10*
> 
> Playing this on my original SNES I got in 1995 or so. It seems to have lost something but still fun to play. I just went back to find all the 2nd exits from each level. Currently inside the Forest Area.
> I actually think Yoshi's Island is a bit better, but this is still good.
> ...


 
 Gawd yes, and actually I might be able to help you out with that [maybe not my step father hates me atm]
  
 non the less 10 years ago my step father bought a CRAP TON of SNES games, I know we still have orignal Super Mario World, Tertris Attack and Chrono Trigger lying around, I actually had a corrupted Japanese in box Chrono Trigger :/
  
 still BRO EMULATE that shizx! And I also sold Orignal Zelda [gold case and box in tow] a few months ago
  
 Non the less, yea Super Mario World is most epic! I used to love trolling through that game with Blue Yoshi


----------



## Makiah S

defqon said:


> I actually liked Carbon, probably the last NFS game to have a story backed up racing campaign.
> 
> My order of preference for NFS would be:
> 
> ...


 
 Oh gawd NFS U2 was my favorite EVER
  
 Carbon wasn't bad either but, I need to do another 1080p run of Under Ground 2... thanks for reminding me to find that hack for it! 
  
 Honestly Though I need to play through NFS U1... I think I tired it on the Game Cube and wasn't a fan of it. So long as it controls like U2 [which I found to be the most enjoyable arcade controls] I'll be ok
  
 I also hate Grid 2... ugh so different from the U2 engine, I can barely beat the first freaking race without wrecking my car or flying into the tree's. 
  
 also my new 7870 is doing a nice job with some harder to render ps2 games! Might try some Wii  re rendering when summer get here's... atm there's plenty of old Ps2 games I need to play through! Starting with R -TYPE FINAL. OH gawd I saw screens of R Type final... what the hell... ewww scratch that 
  
 omg I played SO MUCH R type 1-3 on the Game Boy Color


----------



## xkonfuzed

defqon said:


> I actually liked Carbon, probably the last NFS game to have a story backed up racing campaign.
> 
> My order of preference for NFS would be:
> 
> ...




Agree with you on Rivals. What I hate most about it is the fact that there are very few cars. And the Cop mode absolutely sucks. 

Why can't they just create a remake of NFSU/2 with good graphics for current generation consoles? It would make everyone happy. 

My order of preference would be:
NFSU 
NFS Hot Pursuit 2002 (the old version, one of the most awesome nfs of all time)
NFS carbon = NFS most wanted (the old one)
NFSU 2
NFS hot pursuit 2010
NFS rivals
NFS most wanted 2011
Nfs pro street
NFS shift = shift unleashed 2


----------



## Makiah S

xkonfuzed said:


> Agree with you on Rivals. What I hate most about it is the fact that there are very few cars. And the Cop mode absolutely sucks.
> 
> Why can't they just create a remake of NFSU/2 with good graphics for current generation consoles? It would make everyone happy.
> 
> ...


 
 BRO NFS U2 can have 1080p Graphics on the PC. And it looks great I think!
  
 But yea Consouels need a NFS U2 reboot, and the OLD Most Wanted needs 1080p BADLY... the pc hacks for MW are buggy sadly
  
 But I really need to play Underground on my pc q.q


----------



## martin vegas

Watch this!


----------



## DefQon

Surprised you rated Shift 1 so low. It was a very good and in a way realistic racing sim from NFS. Different to the usual racing arcade style the other NFS' are. 
  
 I didn't include the pre-2000 NFS' because I haven't played them in over 15 years.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

defqon said:


> Surprised you rated Shift 1 so low. It was a very good and in a way realistic racing sim from NFS. Different to the usual racing arcade style the other NFS' are.
> 
> I didn't include the pre-2000 NFS' because I haven't played them in over 15 years.


 
  
 Shift was decent with a few mods installed, racing was hectic and fun, and the cockpit view was great. Shift 2 was nigh on unplayable for me and most of my buddies simply due to the horrendous input lag. I know some people don't notice it but if you've played a lot of racing titles it is pretty damn apparent, even though the developer refused to acknowledge it...
  
 Funnily enough SMS's new game PCARS (I'm currently part of the closed alpha), which used the same engine (more or less) as the Shift series, also started out with the horrible input lag. Eventually the community was vocal enough about it that the SMS team actually went back and redeveloped the underlying code and the change was dramatic.


----------



## DefQon

I haven't tried the mods but I liked Shift. Yes Shift 2 had severe input lag problems. Annoyed the heck out of me because my car won't steer when I want it to.


----------



## xkonfuzed

mshenay said:


> BRO NFS U2 can have 1080p Graphics on the PC. And it looks great I think!
> 
> But yea Consouels need a NFS U2 reboot, and the OLD Most Wanted needs 1080p BADLY... the pc hacks for MW are buggy sadly
> 
> But I really need to play Underground on my pc q.q




You know what  I'm downloading UG2 now!


----------



## xkonfuzed

defqon said:


> Surprised you rated Shift 1 so low. It was a very good and in a way realistic racing sim from NFS. Different to the usual racing arcade style the other NFS' are.
> 
> I didn't include the pre-2000 NFS' because I haven't played them in over 15 years.




To be honest I don't like realistic circuit kinda racing, makes me feel too old. The only thing I liked about Shift was the drifting..


----------



## kova4a

I never liked Shift, Grid was a much better game. As a huge Colin Mcrae fan I really like the first Dirt game but it the franchise went downhill after it. To be honest, even though I'm not very keen on arcade racers probably the most fun I had with a racing game for the past 5 years was with Split Second - it had cool mechanics and was a blast to play with friends.


----------



## martin vegas

Payback!


----------



## Makiah S

xkonfuzed said:


> You know what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 YAY! how did you like it? Or do you like it, I swear I've played that game like 16 times [beaten it every time] it really never gets old for me Q.Q I wish some one would build some SERIOUSLY heavy mods for it, and start expanding the maps


----------



## batteraziiz

South Park: The Stick of Truth on PC with a bluetooth gamepad
 Gameplay - 10/10. No question. The game delivered as promised: 7 hr episode of South park.

 Replay value: 4/10. Only good for showing scenes to people who haven't played. I discovered all the "secrets" and got the best items the first time around. The second wasn't as fun. The storyline changes for about an hour of gameplay but that's it.

 Overall 7/10


----------



## martin vegas

I am playing infamous second son on ps4..it's a decent game.. plays like one big cut scene!


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## xkonfuzed

mshenay said:


> YAY! how did you like it? Or do you like it, I swear I've played that game like 16 times [beaten it every time] it really never gets old for me Q.Q I wish some one would build some SERIOUSLY heavy mods for it, and start expanding the maps


 
 Simply amazing. I'm actually surprised that the graphics are quite good for a game that is nearly 11 years old. Other than that I'm enjoying roaming around with my Supra and beating people. And man, the exhaust notes and turbo whine on that game are accurate as hell. It really does sound like real life. How did they manage to pull all that off in 2003?!
  

  
 How do you like my Supra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2jz motor FTW!


----------



## Makiah S

xkonfuzed said:


> Simply amazing. I'm actually surprised that the graphics are quite good for a game that is nearly 11 years old. Other than that I'm enjoying roaming around with my Supra and beating people. And man, the exhaust notes and turbo whine on that game are accurate as hell. It really does sound like real life. How did they manage to pull all that off in 2003?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 CUZ it's the GREATEST FREAKING RACING ARCADE GAME EVER
  
 it looks really epic, since I've SUCKED you in were going to have to start having time attack battles... we need to build a fan base for this online support still exists with Games Ranger actually!
  
 Really glad your playing it :3 I might start it up again tonight for the 18'th time xD


----------



## gamefreak054

mshenay said:


> CUZ it's the GREATEST FREAKING RACING ARCADE GAME EVER
> 
> it looks really epic, since I've SUCKED you in were going to have to start having time attack battles... we need to build a fan base for this online support still exists with Games Ranger actually!
> 
> Really glad your playing it :3 I might start it up again tonight for the 18'th time xD


 
 Best racing arcade game belongs to Burnout Paradise IMO. However NFSU2 is a very close second. Actually I might even consider them tied now that I think of it.
  
 Anyways how hard is it to run the HD texture packs? I know graphic mods can run pretty inefficiently


----------



## DefQon

Burnout paradise was pretty fun but a bit bland and repetitive after a while.


----------



## inertianinja

I'm currently playing Ni No Kuni on the PS3.
  
 I love the art style, and I really love Studio Ghibli films. It's a very long RPG.....and I am considering putting the game down. 
 I usually push through games to the end, but this one is just dragging on. I'm about 30 hours into the game, and it is not keeping my interest. 
  
 The battles are either "just mash X until it's over, maybe check your phone while you do it"
 or
 "walk into a battle way above your level with no warning, die, and lose a ton of progress".
  
 it's really hard for me to stop playing a game that I haven't finished, but I think I need a break from this one.


----------



## martin vegas

The lighting affects on infamous second son are awesome when it's foggy!


----------



## gamefreak054

martin vegas said:


> The lighting affects on infamous second son are awesome when it's foggy!


 
 That game looks pretty good. The critics always seem to underrate the Infamous games. I will probably pick it up when it drops in price a bit.


----------



## Makiah S

gamefreak054 said:


> Best racing arcade game belongs to Burnout Paradise IMO. However NFSU2 is a very close second. Actually I might even consider them tied now that I think of it.
> 
> Anyways how hard is it to run the HD texture packs? I know graphic mods can run pretty inefficiently


 
 I have no idea, I never had the paitence to run the TExture acks, plus at 1080P resulution it looks perfectly fine to me,  It could be because I remember dropping 500 hours into the Game Cube verision so I don't mind the low res graphics
  
 I also still had my old PC save file! Although I want to find a hack, and start a new Game with the Wrx Sti Imp. Love that car, but I want to run the entire game with it. From start to finish
  
 I like the Honda as well, but I always tune mine for low speed and hih accelerations, for Stree X Drifts and URLS
  
 With drag races It loses, and some Circuits and Sprints with Highway I get dusted, but I think I should be able to Tune the Imp to b ever faster than the Honda, if the game holds true to the mechanics of 4WD I should be able to corner a whole lot faster without tuneing the gears shift points to low. I think I got the Civic to push out 0-60 in like 2.67 End Game, I do wish NFSU2 was longer, since once you get to end game it's almost Game over... unless you race online which is hard to do since I don't have internet, but I need to look into finding a difficultiy mod for the game as well...


----------



## jackwess

mshenay said:


> CUZ it's the GREATEST FREAKING RACING ARCADE GAME EVER
> 
> it looks really epic, since I've SUCKED you in were going to have to start having time attack battles... we need to build a fan base for this online support still exists with Games Ranger actually!
> 
> Really glad your playing it :3 I might start it up again tonight for the 18'th time xD


 
  
 I played this game 5 times. I was really good when escaping the cops.


----------



## Makiah S

jackwess said:


> I played this game 5 times. I was really good when escaping the cops.


 
 I'm talking about Need for Speed Underground 2, we had no cops  
  
 BUT Most wanted [the orignal] is also SUPER fun.
  
 NFS U2 was imo a better "car game" you could VERY finely tune your car and I LOVED it, I would literally tinker in the Dyno for hours and hours getting my supspension and transmission timing's right for my drivng style on each of my cars. I NEVER did that in Most Wanted, I instead spent HOURS running from cops lol
  
 my biggest issue with MW though is I can't get it to up scale to 1080p reslution on my computer >.>


----------



## BucketInABucket

mshenay said:


> I'm talking about Need for Speed Underground 2, we had no cops
> 
> BUT Most wanted [the orignal] is also SUPER fun.
> 
> ...


 
 My god, NFS U2. I remember playing that game on the PS2 ages and ages ago. It's still one of the best games I've ever played and earns a solid 10 in my book.


----------



## jackwess

mshenay said:


> I'm talking about Need for Speed Underground 2, we had no cops
> 
> BUT Most wanted [the orignal] is also SUPER fun.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oops. I thought you were talking about Most wanted for a moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyways. I'm a big fan of the series, played underground 2 and won the game with the RX-8. I had my pentium IV with a 32mb video card. Good times.


----------



## xkonfuzed

Rx-7 >>>>> Rx-8 IMO. Lighter, more powerful, and also looks better


----------



## gamefreak054

xkonfuzed said:


> Rx-7 >>>>> Rx-8 IMO. Lighter, more powerful, and also looks better


 
 I dislike likes the looks of the first gen RX7 though. The third gen takes the cake in the looks department. It still surprises me how much power people get out of rotaries. There was a 7 second gen 2 at the drag strip once, and that thing was awesome.


----------



## xkonfuzed

gamefreak054 said:


> I dislike likes the looks of the first gen RX7 though. The third gen takes the cake in the looks department. It still surprises me how much power people get out of rotaries. There was a 7 second gen 2 at the drag strip once, and that thing was awesome.


 
 I like Rotaries. I appreciate the approach Mazda took instead of sticking with the inline-six most motors were using at the time. There's very few Rx-7's in my country, not a lot of people are into JDM here. But i do go to every car show/gathering there is. Once at a JDM event, a guy showed up with a loud red Supra. He said it puts out 1200hp to the wheel. When he popped the hood, the first thing i noticed was the gigantic turbo. I went ahead and asked him the size of it and he responded with "81mm". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At this point my eyes widened lol. 
  
  
 Anyway, back on topic. I just played Sniper Ghost Warrior (the first one) and its looking fairly good. however its a bit boring so ill give it a 6/10


----------



## Makiah S

bucketinabucket said:


> My god, NFS U2. I remember playing that game on the PS2 ages and ages ago. It's still one of the best games I've ever played and earns a solid 10 in my book.


 
  
  


xkonfuzed said:


> Rx-7 >>>>> Rx-8 IMO. Lighter, more powerful, and also looks better


 
  
  


xkonfuzed said:


> I like Rotaries. I appreciate the approach Mazda took instead of sticking with the inline-six most motors were using at the time. There's very few Rx-7's in my country, not a lot of people are into JDM here. But i do go to every car show/gathering there is. Once at a JDM event, a guy showed up with a loud red Supra. He said it puts out 1200hp to the wheel. When he popped the hood, the first thing i noticed was the gigantic turbo. I went ahead and asked him the size of it and he responded with "81mm".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 omg Konfuzed bro your SIG is awesome! *high fives*
  
 My BIGGEST gripe with NFS U2 atm is the hacks don't work. I might download a Trainer, I JUST want to start the game ALL over with a IMpreza WRX, the car that I am currently working to buy! Going to talk to my bank today about getting an $8000 dollar car loan >.> but the good news is my mother is interested in purchasing my current Saab in addition to the fact that were looking at getting an appartment together [my mother is in a bad marriage, so we've agree'd to help each other out and get a place together. So that I can get on my feet better, and so that she can have a quiet place to sleep while she goes through all the paper work or get's her husband the help he needs]
  
 Non the less, I'm looking at getting the WRX or getting a Miata, the decision is though do I go with AWD or stick with 2WD, I want to own a AWD car just because its ALL WHEELED AWESOMENESS, but the price ofc
  
 speaking of which NFS U2 and Batman Arkham Asslyum/City are eating most of my time. Both are excellent games!


----------



## kova4a

*Dark Souls 2 - 8/10*
  
 So I finally spent enough time with the game to rate it. There are some things that are better in the new one but there is also a bunch of stuff I don't like. The new game is bigger, has more different areas and bosses. On another hand, IMO it is a lot less original and often it actually does feel like Darks Souls 1.5 instead of a new game. A huge chunk of the bosses are just different takes on Dark Souls 1 bosses and this kinda dulls the rewarding feeling of defeating a boss coz it's not that fulfilling to kill a boss that has pretty much the same move set and weaknesses as DS1 bosses. 
  
 I do like the newer take on NG+, which provides new stuff and some differences in certain boss encounters. I also like the idea of bonfire ascetics, which gives you to opportunity to raise the intensity in the area you burn them in and literally turns that area into a NG+ and above. This gives you the opportunity to actually get certain items in NG that you can get only in NG+, for instance. This difficulty also takes effect in the next playthroughs. So if you burn 2 bonfire ascetics in NG that area's difficulty won't reset in NG+ but will carry on, so in NG+ the intensity will equal NG+++. On the other hand, this brings me to the other new thing - enemies have a certain amount of respawns before they just stop spawning, which will force you to burn bornfire ascetics to reset the enemies in this area but it raises the difficulty. So if you're farming for certain materials or items or just want to grind after 10-15 runs you'll be forced to use a bonfire ascetic and whether this is a positive change is definitely questionable. 
  
 I'm also not very impressed with the new upgrade system and the possibility to respec your character, which kinda defeats the purpose of creating new builds and experimenting with stats. Upgrade resources are a lot easier to obtain in Darks Souls2. While in DS1 there were only 2 titanite slabs per playthrough, which severely limited the possibility to upgrade your gear or experiment with new one, in Dark Souls 2 you can easily upgrade a whole bunch of stuff even in NG. The items that remain really hard to upgrade are the boss soul ones but most of them aren't that good anyway. Twinkling titanite is also kinda hard to obtain in enough quantities but is possible to get through the use of bonfire ascetics. Also now most weapons can just be upgraded to +10 and at any time can be infused using a specific stone to do elemental or other damage. That does decrease the scaling of the items, so isn't something that should really be used after certain level of character progression. 
  
Another thing that has changes is the addition of a main hub like in Demon's Souls although for me the fact that every time you need to level up you have to talk with an NPC that has the same annoying stuff to say every single time is a huge step back from DS1. Also gear now breaks A LOT faster than in the previous games and you can't fix it yourself, you'll have to go to a blacksmith for that or obtain repair powder to keep you items in better condition but it's costly and not readily available. Otherwise everything that isn't broken is fixed on its own while resting at bonfires. This change though makes a lot of weapons not viable for pvp. For instance, a washing pole will break in like 10 hits in certain areas and the new fast 2-handed weapons the twinblades are only usable in pvp as the break after like 2 heavy attacks.
  
A nice new addition is the possibility to actually dualwield weapons. Of course, unless one of the weapons has a parrying move you'll need to get good in dodging attacks. Also if you cover 1.5x of the stat requitements of the equipped weapons you can use powerstance, which lets you attack simultaneously with both weapons. A nice touch is the fact that such attacks will cost you double the amount of stamina, so it's not something that can be used lightly or feels OP. 
  
 PvP is kinda broken right now coz there is a lot of OP stuff. You'll literally just run mainly into magic and pyro spammers coz these are the strongest builds right now. Pyromancies are EXTREMELY OP, which now is leading to the ridiculous "git gud" trend where magic and pyro spammers are just griefers, who without much effort 1-shot even very good players and spam their massage box with the stupid gg reference. Another new thing that needs fixing asap is poise, which doesn't work like in the previous Souls games. It's pretty much useless, which is making most people just go for the fastest possible weapons like claws, caestus, bare knuckles and they can just beat you to a pulp as even a single hit with a fist will stagger and stunlock even people wearing the best armors in the game like full Havel. 
  
 Overall Dark Souls2 is still a Souls game and has its strong points and moments but IMO there is a whole bunch of stuff that needs patching and the merits of some of the new changes are questionable.


----------



## xkonfuzed

mshenay said:


> omg Konfuzed bro your SIG is awesome! *high fives*
> 
> My BIGGEST gripe with NFS U2 atm is the hacks don't work. I might download a Trainer, I JUST want to start the game ALL over with a IMpreza WRX, the car that I am currently working to buy! Going to talk to my bank today about getting an $8000 dollar car loan >.> but the good news is my mother is interested in purchasing my current Saab in addition to the fact that were looking at getting an appartment together [my mother is in a bad marriage, so we've agree'd to help each other out and get a place together. So that I can get on my feet better, and so that she can have a quiet place to sleep while she goes through all the paper work or get's her husband the help he needs]
> 
> ...



Lol thanks man 

Dude.. I have a hack.it gets you started with any car you want (I chose Supra) and you can choose the amount of bank you have. The max is 1,000,000 (I doubt you'll need that much).. It works great, i can send you a link if you want?

I'd say go with the WRX but that's only because of I'm an AWD fanboy.. But still if you wanna talk fun, the Miata is hard to beat especially at that price.


----------



## Makiah S

Are you running the 1.2 patch? If so LINK THAT SHIZX for me bro
  
 but yea...  I might just start a new game with the Miata, honestly now that I've deicded to wind up with it as my next car of choice... WINNER
  
 that said, now it's time to save >.>


----------



## xkonfuzed

mshenay said:


> Are you running the 1.2 patch? If so LINK THAT SHIZX for me bro
> 
> but yea...  I might just start a new game with the Miata, honestly now that I've deicded to wind up with it as my next car of choice... WINNER
> 
> that said, now it's time to save >.>


 
 Yup v1.2 http://www.mediafire.com/download/usf9r09nrxgdf5p/Need+for+Speed+Underground+2+Profile+Creator.exe
  
 Once you choose you car and your money, dont forget to unlock all the performance upgrades, body parts, etc. Click on each one of them and you unlock every thing for your car.. Enjoy!


----------



## Makiah S

xkonfuzed said:


> Yup v1.2 http://www.mediafire.com/download/usf9r09nrxgdf5p/Need+for+Speed+Underground+2+Profile+Creator.exe
> 
> Once you choose you car and your money, dont forget to unlock all the performance upgrades, body parts, etc. Click on each one of them and you unlock every thing for your car.. Enjoy!


 
 ehh honestly, I got to end game with my Civic last night... and after tuning like 8 different cars, I really do like the MX5 the best, I prefer to use Street X Tracks to test my set ups with seeing as the Dyno track is pretty small so it's a lot of hard stops, sharp turns and accelerating.
  
 I got down to 16.4 with the MX5, the Civic, Impreza and even the Lan Evo, best I could do with those guys was 17.34 
  
 and I did tune the engine and gear ratio for a lot of acceleration, in addition to modifing the Supession and Down force of each car.
  
 This was all at like 3am so I'm sure I can get my time down even more
  
 still Street X is my favorite race to run q.q, wish the game had more tracks for it


----------



## tdockweiler

*Final Fantasy XI (Online) - 8/10*
  
 Been playing this for years and just reactivated my character after not playing regularly for a long time.
 It seems this is no longer a "massively multiplayer" online RPG. If you want to level from 1-75 (or until Abyssea levels) you're probably going to be doing it all solo.
 They used to have a thing called "Fields of Valor" or "Grounds of Valor" but nobody seems to be doing that anymore in a party/alliance.
  
 Right now to level i've been using 3 NPCs (non playable characters) along with a /BST subjob (for charmable pet). In the past few weeks i've gone from level 22 to 57 as a Bard.
  
 I also just got the latest expansion but haven't been back there once yet. My main job is a level 99 BST.
  
 BTW what's lame is that when I came back all my friends had left and my linkshells were dead. Linkshells allow you to chat with a group of people all at once.
  
 It even takes forever to sell things on the auction house and sometimes you'll have to skip getting gear because none is available.
  
 Square Enix needs to try to get more players online or join up servers. The game might be dead within the next year.
  
 I know that they now have FFXIV out...
  
 I'm on the server Lahkshmi if anyone plays and wants to do anything. Maybe we can team up and kill Bubbly Bernie.


----------



## martin vegas

Looking forward to this!


----------



## deciBel23

audionoob101 said:


> MW2 UNFORTUNATLEY. 7/10. Multiplayer not the compaign


 
 Are you talking about the multiplayer more recently or how it was since release? MW2 is one of my favorite online experiences of all time, but with the game being almost 5 years old, the user base is really a shadow of its former self now.


----------



## Blisse

Playing FF14, really enjoying it. I really miss MMOs. Been playing exclusively single player games for the last 4-5 years since I quit Starcraft 2, Runescape, Maplestory and Counterstrike (and some others I don't remember). I don't like the subscription but I'm fine with it (since I have money now yay!) as long as the content that comes out is fresh and entertaining. I'm very happy to support SE and the FF franchise, can't wait to play FF13-2 and FF13:LR when I get back home in a couple of days.


----------



## alv4426

decibel23 said:


> Are you talking about the multiplayer more recently or how it was since release? MW2 is one of my favorite online experiences of all time, but with the game being almost 5 years old, the user base is really a shadow of its former self now.




I miss being able to run around with a knife and stab someone from like half a block away. MW2 was awesome


----------



## WhiteCrow

tdockweiler said:


> *Final Fantasy XI (Online) - 8/10*
> 
> Been playing this for years and just reactivated my character after not playing regularly for a long time.
> It seems this is no longer a "massively multiplayer" online RPG. If you want to level from 1-75 (or until Abyssea levels) you're probably going to be doing it all solo.
> ...


 

 It kinda seems like they are going to try and move XIV into a more XI style of MMO at time gos on; and I would be totally down with that. I really did like XI when I played it; but some aspects could have used work...not relics though, having to work for a reward was awsome.


----------



## martin vegas

ps4 gameplay..looking forward to this..i miss the driving on gta5, be back behind the wheel again in watchdogs!


----------



## poman

Conker's Bad Fur Day on N64. Old school for the new school.


----------



## creative1565

Dark Souls 2 9/10
 but after an hour 1/10, cause im just dying 1000 times that i need to just take a break and calm my rage down, but i always go back to it cause it's fun when i'm in somewhat of a calm state.
  
 Battlefield 4 6/10
 Jesus, this game, i just cant describe it, it's just broken but i do find some enjoyment in it


----------



## WhiteCrow

creative1565 said:


> Dark Souls 2 9/10
> but after an hour 1/10, cause im just dying 1000 times that i need to just take a break and calm my rage down, but i always go back to it cause it's fun when i'm in somewhat of a calm state.
> 
> Battlefield 4 6/10
> Jesus, this game, i just cant describe it, it's just broken but i do find some enjoyment in it


 
 just throwing this out there; if you find a "screamer" someone talking about in Darksouls 2 for PC(to spook the pirates). DO NOT CLICK IT! someone made an .htx file with a self installing .rat hidden in it; and it will give you the screamer...and malware.


----------



## martin vegas

Playing trials fusion ps4..i still think trials hd is the best version.. trials fusion get's hard to quick!


----------



## thisissparta

GTA-V Graphics: 9/10, Audio 9/10, Storyline: 8/10, Lifespan 10/10. This crazy series never fails to make me go crazy playing it. Haha


----------



## ninjapirate9901

*Elite Dangerous - SP Combat Alpha (Premium Beta)*
  
 So far so good, movement and momentum seems to be implemented well, and a joystick really is a must have. Combat and energy management seems to work pretty well. Visuals are decent, and there is a lot of well designed visual feedback (cold running looks great). Audio is also excellent, a lot of nice effects and the weapons in particular sound great. Probably wouldn't recommend picking  up the Premium Beta unless you are a big fan of Elite due to the high entry price and current lack of content (the actual Beta starts in full at the end of May).
  
  
*Endless Legend - Early Access*
  
 I'm a sucker for a decent 4X game and this has got me hooked. Visuals and audio seem to be well implemented and fairly polished. UI is very much akin to Endless Space which isn't a bad thing but could use some improvement. General mechanics are solid, with the exception of combat which is a bit too clunky/automated for my liking. Overall it's shaping up to be a pretty decent game, worth a look if you like a bit of strategy.


----------



## WhiteCrow

DarkSouls2 6/10
 I don't care if I'm being hipster here; this game just doesn't feel like a souls game.
 The world design is just awful and aimless; nothing has any real personality to it. The few areas that do feel like a souls game are grossly over shadowed by the amount of anit-fun had taking hoards of enemies that stunlock you until your eyes pop out. This isn't saying the game isn't fun; I'm having fun with it...that being said, From really dropped the ball is feels like. The combat is more or less the same, spare for the 300-500 ms command delay that at this point seems intentional; enemies that attack in rapid succession for far far FAR too long, and once again...hoards of them. Demon's souls was hard because the enemy's were unforgiving and the environment catered to them rather than the player, Dark Souls was hard because the enemy's were more than unforgiving and the areas were catered to once again, the enemy. DarkSouls2 is hard because you fight between five to twelve enemies at once and the environment isn't sure what its really doing here; is it suppose to be suffocating? Does it want to be your friend? is there really a hidden path here or is this area seriously just empty to be empty. 
  
 Boss fights were another thing the previous Souls games did very well. Not so much in DaS2; nothing feels special about a majority of them. Bosses were always a "reward" for getting through the level and the souls they gave you always felt unique and had very unique and useful things attached to them. DaS2 decided bosses should be as frequent as regular monsters and the weapons should be as useless as they could possibly make them. This really brought me down as a player; killing bosses was supposed to yield SOME form of reward...not just "here's a souls, its pretty mediocre; don't use it...other wise it will boost your soul memory a lot and you will get invaded by much higher level people before you really have the gear to take them on".
  
 Finding the NPC's was a pain but fun at least, rather than just having a few black smiths you find and they give you everything, DaS2 has a lot of different ones that all give you different things and are used for different things. The NPC's stories were actually interesting too so that's a big plus. These characters were the only real thing that adds to the world for me; considering the areas don't really tell a story like they did in the first two Souls games; the enemies in the areas don't even really seem to fit most of the time...they almost feel like place holders. I don't understand how From took such a different approach to the world in this game; yes it's pretty...but its as soul less as a hollow. This also has the absolute worst area progression, in possibly any game I feel like; Demon's Souls did it well with the hub world, Dark Souls did it fantastic with the interlocking looping world. DaS2 is just a fuster cuck of path ways; the world doesn't really interact with its self; some areas DO lead to others..but areas that lead to other ones tend to lead to areas that are much too hard for the player at the time, or require something you don't get until completing a different completely unrelated area to move on.
  
 This review hasn't even touched on the out right broken PVP. Any non-magic, non-hex, non-katana user is dead before they even invade/get invaded; be it from the magic/hex spam...or the ghost hit boxes that are beyond broken through out the entire game. Weapons having a smaller/larger hit box than the actual weapon; or enemies having a smaller, never bigger hit box. Dying to a single low leveled enemy because your great sword+10 flies through them 6 times in a row before they start chipping away at your health like a roman stoneworker at a statue is beyond frustrating.
  
 So yea, I give it a 6/10 it's above average for a game IMO, but it feels so little like a souls game its hard to even compare them. Clearly some design missteps were taken; and I really hope they fix them.


----------



## kova4a

whitecrow said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I do agree with some of your points although I have to admit after finishing it few times on the ps3 and the pc and getting accustomed to the enemies and areas I do appreciate some things more than I did on my first playthrough. The enemies with seemingly endless stamina and way too fast attacks are something I'm still not a big fan of even though now I know all their weaknesses and how to tackle them properly - I kinda accept it as a new learning experience coz while it does bring some unfairness and destroys the pacing of the previous Souls games, it's still something that you can get good at by dying and playing more. In fact, I did a quick DEX build run in DS1 the other day and it was even easier than before after getting good with all the delayed responses and fast enemies in DS2.
  
 But yeah, as I said before, bosses are uninspired and make the game feel like DS with the bosses reskinned rather than a new game.
  
 Area progression is one thing than one can appreciate a bit more after playing the game a few times.  It's not like there wasn't stuff like that in DS1 - I still remember how I had to find my way back in the extra annoying catacombs after my tomb of giants progress was stopped and ironically if you had the lordvessel to warp back you wouldn't have to coz you could progress to the boss fight. Also one could argue that there wasn't as much they could do with Ds2's are progression. In Demon's Souls 1 we had a very linear wolrd with separate levels. In Darks Souls 1 we had a nice interwining world, which was a by-product of the game's story and the idea of the lordvessel, so they pretty much created this interwined world that fans find ingenious just to try to give the feel of an open world without forcing the players to backtrack constantly. With DS2 they didn't want to do the same thing over again, so they tried a new approach - you do have Majula as sort of a Demon's Souls hub throwback but you also are free to explore and just warp when you get to a harder area or one that you need something for to progress further.
  
 For me the worst change is the ridiculously simplified gear upgrades even though this allowed me to upgrade a ton of weapons and find what I like and how they scale coz scaling i so weird and unbalanced in DS2, especially dex scaling.
  
 As far as PvP, I've had probably more than a thousand fights by now and am aware of the specific isues that still need fixing although props to From for finally nerfing all pyros and the MLGS. Of course, now after pyro got weaker everyone is a hex spammer but that's hardly an issue with a Dark Rebel's shield, which stops 100% of it. The same goes for spells.
  
 Now hit boxes are something than one can't ignore. I have enough knowledge of the weapon patterns and their hit boxes to dodge pretty much anything but it's seriously unfair to newer players or "casuls". I personally don't think katanas are OP aside from the washing pole's hit box, especially it's jump attack. I personally think a lance if you learn how to use it, especially dual wielding lances, is awesome and it actually takes skill to get good with it as if you miss you're toast. Also two-handing certain weapons and knowing how to use them will still bring you victory over any washing pole or santier's spear user, although arguably santier's spear does take certain amount of skill to master, which is not something I would call OP like pyro was. Also often people complain about hit boxes without realizing that currently the biggest issue with pvp is the lag, which causes a lot of people to think there are issues with certain weapon's hit box while in reality there aren't.
  
 But yeah, there are definitely issues. I'm more hyped about that Demon's Souls 2 rumors and that Miyazaki might actually have already been working on that and that's why he stepped down from his director's position in Dark Souls 2 and that's probably one of the factors that led to the not-so-great changes in it.


----------



## thisissparta

About the old games I could not agree with you more. Yes the old games were fantastic and I really miss playing those pixelated graphic. But about the GTA V, I would have to say that you are wrong because as time goes by technology evolves so does the consoles and the games to make the gamers play the games enjoyable and more fun and also entertaining. It's inevitable. Games nowadays looks real, and has a vast game play. Thus making the new games more enjoyable and fun.


----------



## GREQ

audionoob101 said:


> thisissparta said:
> 
> 
> > About the old games I could not agree with you more. Yes the old games were fantastic and I really miss playing those pixelated graphic. But about the GTA V, I would have to say that you are wrong because as time goes by technology evolves so does the consoles and the games to make the gamers play the games enjoyable and more fun and also entertaining. It's inevitable. Games nowadays looks real, and has a vast game play. Thus making the new games more enjoyable and fun.
> ...


 
 In my experience, the best games I've ever played were the ones I could play with my friends, no matter the actual graphics and gameplay... as long as the game mechanics were solid it didn't matter. 
 You end up having lots of fun when you're playing with friends, but a single player game VERY quickly shows up it's flaws because you're not partaking in a distracting social activity, but a 1 on 1 entertainment experience where successful immersion is like a tight rope walk. 
  
 Fallout: New Vegas - Old World Blues (rating for THIS DLC only) - 2/10
 This DLC truly feels like they gave the entire project to their juniors or interns. 
 The script writing is dreadful, the humour is dry and long-winded, the story is meaningless and the map is dull , uninviting and unintuitive. 
 There are a few cute hidden gems and a slightly different take on the Fallout experience, but it stands fully in the shadow of the original Fallout DLC's which truly felt like creative extensions of the original game.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

audionoob101 said:


> I had this game. Couldn't play it because the mechanics were to clunky and the graphics were ick. But Bethesda makes amazing games. If you ever get around to it,or already have you should play RAGE.


 
  
 Well, technically id Software developed the game, Bethesda was just the publisher (not that they aren't decent developers).
  
 For me personally, Rage was a bit of a let down. The world, art design, and most of the visuals were very good (the so called 'mega texturing' was horrible though...). Gun play was solid (to be expected from id), vehicular combat was quite fun if a bit forgettable, and all the gadgetry and weapons were quite cool. All the elements for an excellent game then, but the end package just wasn't as good as I was expecting (I probably got spoiled by all the hype). It's not a bad game, just not all that great imo.


----------



## GREQ

audionoob101 said:


> I had this game. Couldn't play it because the mechanics were to clunky and the graphics were ick. But Bethesda makes amazing games. If you ever get around to it,or already have you should play RAGE.


 
 As a HUGE fan of ID software (especially the entire Quake franchise.... OK, maybe not Quake Wars) I did have RAGE on my radar, but it looked boring compared to anything they made before and didn't fit into the same ID 'universe'.
 Clearly a very different (bigger) development team were on this compared to the early stuff and it just looked a bit ... samey? Like taking way too many cues from other games instead of just developing the game THEY wanted to develop.


----------



## Mimaki

AC: Black Flag - Good hearty fun!


----------



## martin vegas

Playing outlast the whistle blower dlc..same o same o..nothing else to play..role on watchdogs.. p.s I like watching people play outlast on twitch..i am just sick of playing the same type of games like trials fusion bf4 outlast etc..sick of dying.. sick of hiding..sick of getting to a impossible part on trials fusion..sick of joining a game of bf4 with all the flags taken by the other team!


----------



## PanzerFreak

I know I'm a few years late but I just finished playing Halo 4. Wow, what a game. I didn't know how 343 Studios would handle the Halo series but its good hands and if anything is better then ever.


----------



## Blisse

panzerfreak said:


> I know I'm a few years late but I just finished playing Halo 4. Wow, what a game. I didn't know how 343 Studios would handle the Halo series but its good hands and if anything is better then ever.




-patiently waits for xbox360 to drop under 50 so i can play all the exclusives-


----------



## NickLondon

CoD Ghosts is dreadful but I keep playing it...


----------



## terance

Playing Nom Nom Galaxy right now.
  
 You crash land your ship on a planet and spend your time on said planet building a soup factory and then shooting that soup into space on soup rockets.  Your goal is to make more soup than your rival soup company.
  
 This is actually a game, and it's fantastic.  The music is kind of surreal and very low key.
  
 The gameplay is like pikmin meets. . .I don't know, something with soup?
  
 So much soup.


----------



## Blisse

audionoob101 said:


> blisse said:
> 
> 
> > -patiently waits for xbox360 to drop under 50 so i can play all the exclusives-
> ...




I've seen PS2s at under $50 in stores before, what? The 360 is under $150 now.


----------



## terance

blisse said:


> I've seen PS2s at under $50 in stores before, what? The 360 is under $150 now.


 
  


blisse said:


> I've seen PS2s at under $50 in stores before, what? The 360 is under $150 now.


 

 I think the playstation 2 msrp is still well over $50.  Finding one used is probably pretty easy though.
  
 Also, isn't the 360 msrp still around $200?
  
 If you all are talking about used prices, then those are completely reasonable, but as far as retail goes they are a little off.
  
 The only thing holding me back from buying a 360 for the exclusives is xbox live, but I should probably just cave and buy one =/


----------



## thisissparta

Dead Island
 Graphics 7/10
 Audio 8/10
 Story 6/10
 Gameplay 7.5/10
 I don't like Zombie games unless it's Last Of Us seriously, guys, Last of Us is freaking awesome this game is llike no other!
 Last of Us
 Graphics 10/10
 Audio 10/10
 Story 10/10
 Gameplay 10/10 (including the online play)
 I'm playing it again because I gave it myself a perfect 10!!! This game deserves a perfect 10 and deserves to be the game of the year. This is the only game that I praised so much.


----------



## Blisse

It might've been a used





terance said:


> blisse said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen PS2s at under $50 in stores before, what? The 360 is under $150 now.
> ...




http://www.walmart.com/ip/Xbox-360-4GB-Console/25843556

I think I've seen a 360 at $150. I definitely saw a PS2 under 50 but it might've been used, didn't really look hard because it's a PS2 haha. If a 360 is anywhere under $100 I'll probably snag one. Games will still be expensive though. I think I have a discount for the console though. I'll have to double check :3



TLOU story is 10/10 (haven't finished yet T_T, still stuck)
gameplay is a bit harder. I would say 8.5-9.5/10 because it didn't really detract or enhance the experience of the storyline that much. I'm also stuck at a point because it got too hard haha. there are a bunch of pretty neat ideas though, but a lot of things just not perfect - the scavenge materials for one just seem out of place.


----------



## thisissparta

The audio is nice, bro. How the characters speak and the soundtrack too. You won't appreciate it if you are just using the speakers of your television. I didn't had a hard time playing it and I never was stuck in nay part of the game.


----------



## thisissparta

audionoob101 said:


> I honestly think it's a little overrated. Maybe it's just me. None the less,it was still a good game. Scared the crap outta me.
> For me
> Graphics-10/10 for console. Compared to an older PC game though running on ultra it's like a 5/10. Pretty bad by PC standards.
> Gameplay-8/10. Pretty challenging.
> ...


 
 You know what is overrated? GTA-V is the overrated people was so hyped about the game so much because of the advertisement ( I too was hyped lol ) Youwill get bored playing it eventually. It is fun though if you play online with your friends.


----------



## Blisse

I don't think TLOU is in the leagues of best game of all time, but i do think it deserved to win a lot of the game of the year awards over GTA5 even though GTA5 is a great game.


----------



## thisissparta

blisse said:


> I don't think TLOU is in the leagues of best game of all time, but i do think it deserved to win a lot of the game of the year awards over GTA5 even though GTA5 is a great game.


 
 I absolutely agree with you, bro!


----------



## thisissparta

audionoob101 said:


> GTA San Andreas is better


 
 Weeeeeeeell, bro. I don't thinks so. lol. I mean, of course more people enjoy modern games with it's modern technology right? Like for example of course majority of the gamers would choose to play Saints Row 4 (the parody of GTA-V) rather than GTA San Andreas. It's like you have to move-on, bro. Haha. I still have my ps1 and ps2 in my house it's like my treasure but I don't play them anymore because modern games for me is so much fun and is sooo much better than the older ones. Just deal with it you know it's like breaking up with your girlfriend it hurts a lot buuuut you'll eventually feel better when you moved on. LOL.


----------



## thisissparta

OK! So,moving on! LOL. Who plays COD Ghosts here? Anyone?


----------



## martin vegas

thisissparta said:


> Dead Island
> Graphics 7/10
> Audio 8/10
> Story 6/10
> ...


 

 I will be getting the last of us remastered version for the ps4..i came from xbox360 so i never played the first one..looking forward to it!


----------



## WhiteCrow

audionoob101 said:


> Graphics-10/10 for console. Compared to an older PC game though running on ultra it's like a 5/10. Pretty bad by PC standards.


 
 what PC games look so drastically better?


----------



## kova4a

That's nonsense. TLOU definitely doesn't look like trash. The thing that makes the most difference between console and pc games is the resolution. I'm both a pc and console gamer and while the lower resolution bothers me sometimes in the case of TLOU it's not that bad. Now, in shooters like COD and BF the developers have to reduce a lot of the texture quality to get a decent playable fps but for for games like TLOU it's not such an issue, so graphics are still very impressive given ps3's hardware. For reference a pc with ps3's hardware can't pull off anything like that with more than 5-10fps. And that Oblivion video is irrelevant in this case coz first of all, last gen Oblivion was one of the first next game that came out and used Pixel Shader 3.0 and second of all, this isn't how the game looked in 2006. This is the ultra graphics mod that was released several years later and needed something that cost three times as much as the ps3 to run properly. Some elitists will always whine about tessalation and dynamic lightning and such but in the end a next gen console costs less than a decent pc video card - I just spent 700 bucks to upgrade my pc last week and that's pretty much both a ps4 and xbox one.


----------



## thisissparta

kova4a said:


> That's nonsense. TLOU definitely doesn't look like trash. The thing that makes the most difference between console and pc games is the resolution. I'm both a pc and console gamer and while the lower resolution bothers me sometimes in the case of TLOU it's not that bad. Now, in shooters like COD and BF the developers have to reduce a lot of the texture quality to get a decent playable fps but for for games like TLOU it's not such an issue, so graphics are still very impressive given ps3's hardware. For reference a pc with ps3's hardware can't pull off anything like that with more than 5-10fps. And that Oblivion video is irrelevant in this case coz first of all, last gen Oblivion was one of the first next game that came out and used Pixel Shader 3.0 and second of all, this isn't how the game looked in 2006. This is the ultra graphics mod that was released several years later and needed something that cost three times as much as the ps3 to run properly. Some elitists will always whine about tessalation and dynamic lightning and such but in the end a next gen console costs less than a decent pc video card - I just spent 700 bucks to upgrade my pc last week and that's pretty much both a ps4 and xbox one.


 

 That's right. I totally agree with you


----------



## martin vegas

13 days time..can't wait, even if the graphics are looking worse on every new trailer!


----------



## Accoun

Not sure if you heard BTW, 900p on PS4 and 792p on Xbone. Both 30 FPS. Confirmed by Ubi. 

*facepalm*


----------



## Accoun

http://blog.ubi.com/watch-dogs-next-gen-game-resolution-dynamism/



> The game also looks great on both generations of consoles. *On new-gen systems the game will run at 900p on PS4 and 792p on Xbox One, at 30 frames-per-second on both consoles.* While some new-gen games now offer native 1080p, Morin says it’s much more important to deliver an amazing next-gen experience than it is to push a few more pixels onto a screen.


----------



## martin vegas

audionoob101 said:


> I am disappointed. I would rather them have it at 720p for both consoles at 60fps. But that's just me. Even though both upscale to 1080p. Never been a fan of upscaling though. Especially on the XB1,when upscaling it over sharpens and leaves lots of jaggies :/


 

 I can't see why it wouldn't be 1080p and 60 fps on ps4? infamous second son had the same type of graphics and managed to do 1080p with 60fps!


----------



## martin vegas

'Watch Dogs Is 1080p, 60fps On PS4' Says Ubisoft 
 Paul Walker
 News
  
Despite Sony removing reference of Watch Dogs being 1080p/60fps from their website, Ubisoft says Watch Dogs will be 1080p/60fps on PS4. Published on May 13, 2014
   


 We recently reported that Sony's website seemed to confirm that Watch Dogs will be 1080p/60fps on PS4 and implied that this will not be the case on Xbox One. 
 However, Sony has since changed the text of its website to remove reference to Watch Dogs being 1080p/60fps on PS4. 
 This backpedaling has led some to suggest that Watch Dogs perhaps won't make the 1080p/60fps on PS4 or Xbox One.
 Not according to Ubisoft, however.
 At a German Ubisoft event, Golem.de said that Ubisoft talked openly about the fact that Watch Dogs would be 1080p/60fps on PS4. 
 Why has Sony removed the information from their website, then? We don't know. 
 Perhaps the suggestion that Watch Dogs won't be 1080p/60fps on Xbox One is false and it is this that has caused Sony to edit the text?
 It's possible, but we'd be surprised, given Ubisoft's apparent reluctance to make any comment on the Xbox One version of Watch Dogs.


----------



## WhiteCrow

audionoob101 said:


> Basically any game running or medium-ultra settings. Especially ultra. Makes TLOU look like trash. Look at Crysis running on Ultra on PC. Not to mention The Last of Us runs at 25-28fps. On a PC you can get 60fps.


 

 Crysis looks awful, sure it has high rez textures okay textures and above average AA but good lord is it ugly, looking back at some of the screens I had saved from it; visually it just does nothing it's just brown and mud with grain.. Definitely a game where "Technically" looking great over shadowed actual art direction; is that your one example? I'm seriously hard pressed to find games that just with out a doubt actually blow TLoU out of the water; I'm not saying its the greatest looking game ever...but the claim you seem to be trying to make is falling flat very fast.


----------



## terance

900p.
  
 They issued a statement today to clear everything up.
  
 http://www.destructoid.com/watch-dogs-is-900p-on-playstation-4-792p-on-xbox-one-274792.phtml


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## amigomatt

Running an R9 290 here with a core i7 and 16GB of RAM in quad channel mode at 2560x1440 on an overclocked 120hz monitor and getting about 80-120 fps on most games maxed out. I don't think any console will even remotely interest me for the time being! Although there are a few PS only games that I'd love to be able to play..


----------



## kova4a

amigomatt said:


> Running an R9 290 here with a core i7 and 16GB of RAM in quad channel mode at 2560x1440 on an overclocked 120hz monitor and getting about 80-120 fps on most games maxed out. I don't think any console will even remotely interest me for the time being! Although there are a few PS only games that I'd love to be able to play..


 
 Well, the thing with "next-gen" consoles is that they're never on par with the best current gen PCs on the market but they aren't really meant coz not many parents will be willing to buy a $2000-3000 console for their kids. Aside from that a real gamer's interest is not in the best of the best graphics - it's the games. And unfortunately like you've noticed a lot of great games are console exclusives - that's why I'll always own at least one console sitting next to my pc - coz I can't miss a great game just because it doesn't have supersampling, 4k resolution etc.


----------



## amigomatt

kova4a said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > Running an R9 290 here with a core i7 and 16GB of RAM in quad channel mode at 2560x1440 on an overclocked 120hz monitor and getting about 80-120 fps on most games maxed out. I don't think any console will even remotely interest me for the time being! Although there are a few PS only games that I'd love to be able to play..
> ...


Sure and also given that gaming is actually a secondary use for my computer, with its primary duties being music production and less so video production. 

Still though, at the resolutions, even older games look amazing and play so great and 100+ fps - games such as Dirt 2, NFS Shift, Fallout 3/New Vegas. I used to get motion sickness quite often playing certain games but since my graphics card upgrade, the higher frame rate has alleviated most of that for me. 

Gameplay is important of course, but running these resolutions and frame rates is pretty jaw dropping at times. Some scenes in Crysis 3, BF4, Grid 2, Metro etc. look just stunning and very, very impressive.


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, resolution definitely plays a factor. Fps IMO not so much - for me 3-40 is totalyy acceptable and after 60 it's pointless. Actually there are times I prefer 30 coz it looks a bit more natural like a movie, otherwise it's like the Hobbit on HFR 3D - very immersion breaking for me.


----------



## amigomatt

I didn't think there was any point to resolutions above 60 until I saw with my own eyes what 120hz looks like. The mouse pointer on my desktop looks jerky in 60hz having come from 120hz and it really opens up a certain look with fast motion in games that cannot be seen at 60hz. 60hz is still fine of course, but try nearer 100 or above, you really can see the difference. I know that technically it is beyond the 'frame rate' of our visual system, but so is 60hz. Our eyes can still quite obviously detect the differences though, especially where there's fast motion involved.


----------



## amigomatt

Most films are shown at the standard 24fps, which gives them that certain film look, definitely not natural. Motion at the cinema is jerky, it's only 24fps.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I actually returned one 120hz TV afer less than a week coz I just couldn't get used to it. Even at just above 40 fps things start too look weird and my immersion is ruined. YMMV coz it's totally possible that years of 25-30fps in movies and games have set my brain to accept everything above as unrealistic and that just destroys my immersion - for my brain it feels like I'm watching a behind the scenes video and not a movie or a game. Like I said it's the same with movies - some people claimed HFR looked so great and realistic but there's no force in the universe that can make me see another movie like that.


----------



## amigomatt

Fair enough. We all have our tastes and our brains very likely prefer things presented in ways different to others. The same goes for sounds information too, hence headfi! 

Happy listening/watching/gaming!

I must admit, I prefer my movies at 24fps. I remember getting a Samsung HD TV and everything looked to 'real' and not film like. I realised that by default, some sort of smooth motion was turned on our of the box. I went through the settings, found it and disabled it and hey presto, that classic slightly jerky film look again. Glad I found it as I was nearly ready to return the set!


----------



## martin vegas

amigomatt said:


> Sure and also given that gaming is actually a secondary use for my computer, with its primary duties being music production and less so video production.
> 
> Still though, at the resolutions, even older games look amazing and play so great and 100+ fps - games such as Dirt 2, NFS Shift, Fallout 3/New Vegas. I used to get motion sickness quite often playing certain games but since my graphics card upgrade, the higher frame rate has alleviated most of that for me.
> 
> Gameplay is important of course, but running these resolutions and frame rates is pretty jaw dropping at times. Some scenes in Crysis 3, BF4, Grid 2, Metro etc. look just stunning and very, very impressive.


 

 Why didn't you get a MacBook pro for music production?


----------



## amigomatt

martin vegas said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > Sure and also given that gaming is actually a secondary use for my computer, with its primary duties being music production and less so video production.
> ...


Because you get much more bang for buck making your own PC. I've always used PCs and I use Sonar, which is PC only. Also, I wouldn't be able to game on a Macbook like I do on this rig and most importantly, I'm not prepared to be ripped right off by overpriced gear that becomes totally redundant a few years down the line.


----------



## amigomatt

I do like the idea of getting an ipad of some sort for location recording, but as far as my home setup is concerned, I'm not lacking for anything. There isn't a Mac out that performs to the spec my PC does.


----------



## martin vegas

amigomatt said:


> I do like the idea of getting an ipad of some sort for location recording, but as far as my home setup is concerned, I'm not lacking for anything. There isn't a Mac out that performs to the spec my PC does.


 

 I have a gaming pc with two 7990s and a MacBook pro with avid media pro tools 11 and media composer I use for video editing and recording music!


----------



## amigomatt

martin vegas said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the idea of getting an ipad of some sort for location recording, but as far as my home setup is concerned, I'm not lacking for anything. There isn't a Mac out that performs to the spec my PC does.
> ...


I definitely couldn't justify the expense of two rigs when my one does it all.


----------



## martin vegas

amigomatt said:


> I definitely couldn't justify the expense of two rigs when my one does it all.


 
MacBook pro is portable a pc isn't..i dj all over the world and take it with me..you would be surprised how good a macbook pro is for making music and video editing..i recorded this using a canon 1dc with a canon super 35mm lense with a rode stereo mic..it was all edited on a MacBook pro!


----------



## amigomatt

martin vegas said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely couldn't justify the expense of two rigs when my one does it all.
> ...


 
 I wouldn't be surprised, I know how great they are, I just don't need that portability.  I'm a pro trumpet player and make most of my music performing live without electronics.  All my recording and editing can be done at home, unless I need to record in a particular space for a certain acoustic.  Then, I'll take my mics and DAV BG-1 preamp with me, record into my PCM-M10 and deal with the rest back at home.  If I needed something powerful and portable, I might consider something like a macbook, but then again, having used Sonar for so long, I could just as easily end up getting a Windows laptop.  Apple will inevitably stop supporting your Macbook, making it redundant and forcing you to pay over the odds yet again for another one!

 Anyway, back on topic, I've been enjoying Asseto Corsa recently.  I bought the test version through Steam and am racing with a G25 wheel.  The car handling physics are second to none and the modelling and tracks look beautiful.  Ragging a Ferrari F40 around Silverstone has never been so much fun!  It has eveil turbo lag that can kick the back end out even in 3rd gear!


----------



## martin vegas

amigomatt said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, I know how great they are, I just don't need that portability.  I'm a pro trumpet player and make most of my music performing live without electronics.  All my recording and editing can be done at home, unless I need to record in a particular space for a certain acoustic.  Then, I'll take my mics and DAV BG-1 preamp with me, record into my PCM-M10 and deal with the rest back at home.  If I needed something powerful and portable, I might consider something like a macbook, but then again, having used Sonar for so long, I could just as easily end up getting a Windows laptop.  Apple will inevitably stop supporting your Macbook, making it redundant and forcing you to pay over the odds yet again for another one!
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, I've been enjoying Asseto Corsa recently.  I bought the test version through Steam and am racing with a G25 wheel.  The car handling physics are second to none and the modelling and tracks look beautiful.  Ragging a Ferrari F40 around Silverstone has never been so much fun!  It has eveil turbo lag that can kick the back end out even in 3rd gear!


 

 I had Ferrari challenge on the dreamcast years ago and bought the steering wheel for it..it was just like the arcade machine at the time..only time I ever bought a steering wheel!


----------



## amigomatt

martin vegas said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be surprised, I know how great they are, I just don't need that portability.  I'm a pro trumpet player and make most of my music performing live without electronics.  All my recording and editing can be done at home, unless I need to record in a particular space for a certain acoustic.  Then, I'll take my mics and DAV BG-1 preamp with me, record into my PCM-M10 and deal with the rest back at home.  If I needed something powerful and portable, I might consider something like a macbook, but then again, having used Sonar for so long, I could just as easily end up getting a Windows laptop.  Apple will inevitably stop supporting your Macbook, making it redundant and forcing you to pay over the odds yet again for another one!
> ...


 
 Using a wheel is so much fun.  Some of my older games work really well with a wheel, Dirt 2 and NFS Shift come to mind.


----------



## martin vegas

amigomatt said:


> Using a wheel is so much fun.  Some of my older games work really well with a wheel, Dirt 2 and NFS Shift come to mind.


 
  Night driving looks good on drive club!


----------



## martin vegas

audionoob101 said:


> Driving in real life at night is probably just as good. If not better.


 
 Not many people have zondas to drive around in!


----------



## DonutDeflector

martin vegas said:


> Not many people have zondas to drive around in!




Zondas are for poor people (because I can't afford one).


----------



## DonutDeflector

audionoob101 said:


> So you are beyond poor?




Nope. It's because it takes a ridiculous amount of money to get one.
Did you forget it's Opposite Day?


----------



## ru57y

The Last Of Us - PS3 - again.
 STUNNING. my new favourite game of all time.
 Vib Ribbon - PS1 - Still playing after 14 years. 
 best game ever. Sounds great too... if you've ever played it you'll know what I mean. 
 Jak and Daxter collection - Vita
 Sounds awful, controls are shonky but it's still pretty fun.
  
 Final Fantasy XIV - PS4 
 Pretty! sounds great, plays well.
  
 Aliens: Colonial Marines - PS3
 Urgh... Completing purely to say I have then I can have an opinion on it. 
 Sound is great though!


----------



## Kukuk

Been playing a number of games lately, mostly games I've played and rated before, so I won't bother rating them, but two of them I've played with different experiences:

 SWTOR: This time I have been playing it with a sub. Every other time I've played it I was on F2P, so the experience was considerably altered. Really, really love it, though. One of the few MMOs that pays any mind to story, and I just can't justify playing an MMO if it doesn't have a story. Proper cut scenes are nice, of course, though for side quests they are mostly just filler. Still, the gesture is nice.
  
 I've been playing 2 main characters on it: A Jedi Guardian, which I got to 55, and a Sith Assassin, which I got to like 39. The guardian story was a little lame, but got good toward the end. I'm kind of curious to see how a Jedi Consular story plays out, but not sure I can justify playing one since I have the assassin.
  
 Assassin story is a lot more interesting. The gameplay is, too, for that matter. And some of the tedium is cut away from moving through the world since you don't have to cut your way through hundreds of enemies.
  
 Still yet to do any operations or flashpoints. Can't bring myself to be social, even in an MMO. Heh.
  
 So, I'd probably give it a 9/10 with a sub. Not worth playing without one, honestly.
  
  
 The other game I have been playing is Dragon's Dogma again. Or, rather, the Dark Arisen content.
  
 I have a few issues with it, but overall, I like it.
  
 I hate the reuse of assets. The new dungeon isn't even all that big, and it reuses whole chunks of levels multiple times. It gets really old, and seems downright lazy. The post-game dungeon in the vanilla game did this too, but to me it gets a pass since it really was just an extra dungeon, not extra content you pay for.
  
 I also hate the new enemies. At least, the boss-type monsters. They all seem resistant to physical attacks, and they all have one-hit kill attacks. Playing on hard mode makes it especially hard, because enemies are practically immune to staggering and knock-down, so you can't cancel any uber attacks.
  
 Still, there was some things to like about the new area. It generally had a really cool feel to it, and I like that they added more reason to do platforming. I also liked all the new equipment, and I LOVED the cursed equipment system. The Dragon Forge upgrading was also extremely cool.
  
 For Dark Arisen, I'd probably give it a 7/10. I liked it well enough, but it was seriously flawed in a lot of ways.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Transistor is out! Goodbye world.


----------



## WhiteCrow

DreadOut- initial impressions
 oh wow, I'm a fan of all things horror; lately horror has gone to a dark place...in the worst way possible. "Penumbra" gave birth to "amnesia" and that has given birth to a slew of game in it's own vein; now names "survival horror" and not that that's a bad thing; but it's not really survival when you have one option, to run away and don't look at the scary thing. Games like Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Clock Tower, Fatal Frame and the like are very scary and hailed as the best horror games; they all had combat and still managed to be scary. These game force you to interact with monsters; rather than running you can fight, fighting isn't always affective but it adds challenge and a sense of dread. Thinking "oh god, what if I have to run down that hall and theirs more than one of them...and I cant get past" when you're on edge is a great feeling in a horror game.
  
 This is where DreadOut comes in; very similar to FatalFrame; DreadOut is a third person action horror game based around Indonesian demon folklore, as well as some of the developers own twists and fears. You are plopped into a cursed town with nothing but a smart phone...as most teenage girls have. Through out the first hour or so you're gathering clues and what not about happened to your classmates and friends. I have to say, few games have had me jump like this did when you find the first enemy; it really simply came out of no where. The enemy was stocking me through some streets; you get "warnings" in the form of a screen effect when you're close to a demon or a friend but this thing was JUST out of my field of vision while I was trying to find my way out; as I turn around it darts around a corner and shrieks right in my face; totally unexpected and actually a great use of the jumpscare.
  
 The world is very atmospheric and dark; the characters could be a little more....charaictery, the story isn't too bad from what I have played though I picked a bad day to dive into it. The combat is frantic and terrifying due to the fact that you need to have a clear and close view of the demons eyes to damage its soul. The puzzles are not the most inspired; but are worlds ahead of what 90% of "gorror" games pass off as puzzles now. over all; my off the cuff impressions 7/10. I'm excited and I'm sure I will come back with a higher rating; its not just jump scares but it builds to things, it has some downright disorienting moments and darker things than mere ghosts lurk within the maze like streets.
  
 once again, off the cuff; 7/10. and thats damn fine compared to...ugh, DayLight.


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, DreadOut is quite the surprise, especially given that it's coming from an unknown Indonesian studio. Like Fatal Frame meets Silent Hill. It's insane how they managed to make such a good game with almost no experience while Daylight was so bad even though Zombie Studios has so much games under its belt.


----------



## Silent Xaxal

Currently playing SRW OG Saga Masou Kishin 3: Pride of Justice. A nice little Strategy RPG that also happens to present a lot of challenge for it's players. Long story short, it's pretty good for what it is, though the storyline isn't as spectacular as the previous game's, with the exception of the Posession events.
  
 I'd say the game is a Great on my 9 scale.


----------



## martin vegas

whitecrow said:


> DreadOut- initial impressions
> oh wow, I'm a fan of all things horror; lately horror has gone to a dark place...in the worst way possible. "Penumbra" gave birth to "amnesia" and that has given birth to a slew of game in it's own vein; now names "survival horror" and not that that's a bad thing; but it's not really survival when you have one option, to run away and don't look at the scary thing. Games like Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Clock Tower, Fatal Frame and the like are very scary and hailed as the best horror games; they all had combat and still managed to be scary. These game force you to interact with monsters; rather than running you can fight, fighting isn't always affective but it adds challenge and a sense of dread. Thinking "oh god, what if I have to run down that hall and theirs more than one of them...and I cant get past" when you're on edge is a great feeling in a horror game.
> 
> This is where DreadOut comes in; very similar to FatalFrame; DreadOut is a third person action horror game based around Indonesian demon folklore, as well as some of the developers own twists and fears. You are plopped into a cursed town with nothing but a smart phone...as most teenage girls have. Through out the first hour or so you're gathering clues and what not about happened to your classmates and friends. I have to say, few games have had me jump like this did when you find the first enemy; it really simply came out of no where. The enemy was stocking me through some streets; you get "warnings" in the form of a screen effect when you're close to a demon or a friend but this thing was JUST out of my field of vision while I was trying to find my way out; as I turn around it darts around a corner and shrieks right in my face; totally unexpected and actually a great use of the jumpscare.
> ...


 

 I have the fatal frame remake on the wii..haven't completed it and probably never will..although I should do really I pre ordered it!


----------



## darknight88

Hi guys, long time lurker. 
  
 For me im currently playing BF4. I have premium so I can play all the latest maps. Im on PS4 btw. Not the best platform to play it but PC gaming is still too much for me. 
  
 Really enjoying it though. Some people take Premium membership as a rip off. Maybe but Im getting lots of play time with it.


----------



## martin vegas

Here's a bit of supposedly xbox 360 watchdogs footage..i have a ps4 and will be getting it on Monday but I thought I would share it!


----------



## Zombie_X

I've been playing _Wolfenstein The New Order_ and love it! To me it reminds me of _Return To Castle Wolfenstein_ on the original Xbox (I played the PC version first though). In fact I broke out my Xbox and started playing _Return To Castle Wolfenstein_ again. The memories! Both are easily on my list of favorite games. Now onto Wolfenstein 3D on my PS3 after I beat both of the other games....


----------



## martin vegas

zombie_x said:


> I've been playing _Wolfenstein The New Order_ and love it! To me it reminds me of _Return To Castle Wolfenstein_ on the original Xbox (I played the PC version first though). In fact I broke out my Xbox and started playing _Return To Castle Wolfenstein_ again. The memories! Both are easily on my list of favorite games. Now onto Wolfenstein 3D on my PS3 after I beat both of the other games....


 

 That's the only wolfenstein I have played the one on the original xbox..I will play watchdogs then get wolfenstein and then transistor!


----------



## martin vegas




----------



## Silent Xaxal

mad lust envy said:


> Transistor is out! Goodbye world.


 
 Conundrums, conundrums. Should I get it for my PC or wait for the PS4 and get it there? Maybe I should just get both versions, since it sounds soooooooooooooooooooooooo good.


----------



## Byrnie

I started playing CS:GO over the last month and am enjoying it with what little free time I have.


----------



## martin vegas

Playing watchdogs and not that impressed by the graphics..they could have been better for the ps4, if the gameplay gets good then I will be happy..the police are hard to get away from..i am about 4 hours in and it's starting to get good now..i found that if I use the pistol with a silencer the stealthy parts are easier to get through..you can shoot the police helicopter out of the sky with the grenade launcher if you aim above it..one way of getting rid of them!


----------



## Accoun

kova4a said:


> Yeah, DreadOut is quite the surprise, especially given that it's coming from an unknown Indonesian studio.


 
  
 Well, it's not the first time. White Day: A Labyrinth Named School is considered a great horror game (although it's more Amnesia-like, from what I know. In fact, it was far earlier) and it came from a small Korean studio. Actually, the studio sadly went bankrupt before they released it in the west, but they made it legally free to download until their hosting ended.
 So you can easily find it online with a fan translation. NeoGAF has a good thread about it.


----------



## kova4a

accoun said:


> Well, it's not the first time. White Day: A Labyrinth Named School is considered a great horror game (although it's more Amnesia-like, from what I know. In fact, it was far earlier) and it came from a small Korean studio. Actually, the studio sadly went bankrupt before they released it in the west, but they made it legally free to download until their hosting ended.
> So you can easily find it online with a fan translation. NeoGAF has a good thread about it.


 
 Thanks, I'll check it out. There surely are some small game studios that can make quite the impressive games on a very limited budget. For instance, I'm very hyped about The Forest and it surely looks amazing in the trailers, so I was really surprised to find out that the studio making it consists of only 4 guys.


----------



## WhiteCrow

accoun said:


> Well, it's not the first time. White Day: A Labyrinth Named School is considered a great horror game (although it's more Amnesia-like, from what I know. In fact, it was far earlier) and it came from a small Korean studio. Actually, the studio sadly went bankrupt before they released it in the west, but they made it legally free to download until their hosting ended.
> So you can easily find it online with a fan translation. NeoGAF has a good thread about it.


 
  


kova4a said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out. There surely are some small game studios that can make quite the impressive games on a very limited budget. For instance, I'm very hyped about The Forest and it surely looks amazing in the trailers, so I was really surprised to find out that the studio making it consists of only 4 guys.


 

 good to know, I spent a good couple of years trying to track it down.  Finally got it...but had no fan translation.  If you do find it Kova4a; don't be shy.


----------



## kova4a

whitecrow said:


> good to know, I spent a good couple of years trying to track it down.  Finally got it...but had no fan translation.  If you do find it Kova4a; don't be shy.


 
 Yeah, it took me like 5 minutes lol http://www.indiedb.com/games/white-day/downloads/white-day-v156-installer


----------



## kova4a

So I just finished Among the Sleep and I'm not very impressed. I get it - it's a crowd-funded indie game but while it has some interesting ideas overall it is a pretty linear and mediocre experience that provides close to no challenge and zero replay value. I can't deny that the game has some nice visuals but that's just not enough. If I have to give it a score it would be something like 6.5


----------



## Byrnie

martin vegas said:


> Playing watchdogs and not that impressed by the graphics..they could have been better for the ps4, if the gameplay gets good then I will be happy..the police are hard to get away from..i am about 4 hours in and it's starting to get good now..i found that if I use the pistol with a silencer the stealthy parts are easier to get through..you can shoot the police helicopter out of the sky with the grenade launcher if you aim above it..one way of getting rid of them!



I have a friend who is trying to get me to play it with him but I really don't see this game having enough replay value for me.


----------



## Kamakahah

I enjoy watching some streamers on twitch.tv when the situation presents itself.

And I gotta say, watchdogs is by far and away the most boring game to stream. Didn't matter who I watched, it was mind numbingly boring.

I know that isn't an accurate way to judge a game, but I'm not sure I'd play it if it was given to me for free. Maybe I'll redbox it for a night and see if it helps put me to sleep like the stream did.


----------



## Byrnie

kamakahah said:


> I enjoy watching some streamers on twitch.tv when the situation presents itself.
> 
> And I gotta say, watchdogs is by far and away the most boring game to stream. Didn't matter who I watched, it was mind numbingly boring.
> 
> I know that isn't an accurate way to judge a game, but I'm not sure I'd play it if it was given to me for free. Maybe I'll redbox it for a night and see if it helps put me to sleep like the stream did.




That doesn't surprise I think watching someone play GTA would be just as boring.


----------



## martin vegas

kamakahah said:


> I enjoy watching some streamers on twitch.tv when the situation presents itself.
> 
> And I gotta say, watchdogs is by far and away the most boring game to stream. Didn't matter who I watched, it was mind numbingly boring.
> 
> I know that isn't an accurate way to judge a game, but I'm not sure I'd play it if it was given to me for free. Maybe I'll redbox it for a night and see if it helps put me to sleep like the stream did.


 

 Watchdogs is good..it's just when the storys over it's over, I will trade the game in and get a good price for it and get another game..no point keeping the game for the multiplayer. it's no bf4.i traded in infamous second son because it had no replay value!


----------



## Kamakahah

Finished Wolfenstein The New Order.
It's a fast play but offers good enough reasons for a replay, especially if you like killing Nazis.
The game ran smooth with enjoyable graphics. The whole experience felt very polished compared to many releases in recent years.

The story fits. It has more serious notes than the general satirical feel I usually get from the series, but still manages to get plenty of chuckles out of me.

Most important is that it was fun and entertaining. I wasn't just playing to play or finish the game. I genuinely enjoyed it. 
I do recommend just playing through the first time. Don't worry about all the completion, achievements crap. Just enjoy the story and killing Nazis.
The journal side story was great. The throwback Easter egg was nostalgic.
8.5/10 overall. It was worth my hours.


----------



## mamamia88

Fifa 14 ps4.  ******* amazing except for occasional infuriating  late goals and playing against PSG or Dortmund online.  Damn hard to defend against them.


----------



## DJScope

kamakahah said:


> Finished Wolfenstein The New Order.
> It's a fast play but offers good enough reasons for a replay, especially if you like killing Nazis.
> The game ran smooth with enjoyable graphics. The whole experience felt very polished compared to many releases in recent years.
> 
> ...




I'm playing it right now as well. Amazing game. Feels like I'm playing a Tarrantino flick. Thoroughly enjoying every minute of it. 

Sent from Moto G XT1033 w/ Faux kernel.


----------



## katplaysbass

I'm currently playing Borderlands 2. I don't think I've gotten far enough to give it a rating just yet, but as someone who grew up playing almost exclusively Nintendo games, it's my first solo descent into the world of open-world American RPGs and so far I love it. I'm also a fan of the art style and humor in the game -- it makes for a well-rounded game with not only great gameplay and story elements, but character and charm as well.


----------



## Silent Xaxal

katplaysbass said:


> I'm currently playing Borderlands 2. I don't think I've gotten far enough to give it a rating just yet, but as someone who grew up playing almost exclusively Nintendo games, it's my first solo descent into the world of open-world American RPGs and so far I love it. I'm also a fan of the art style and humor in the game -- it makes for a well-rounded game with not only great gameplay and story elements, but character and charm as well.


 
  
 What platform?


----------



## katplaysbass

silent xaxal said:


> What platform?


 

 I'm playing it on the PC.


----------



## martin vegas

Just completed watchdogs, it was good 8/10..i think the way that it ended they will probably be a sequel!


----------



## Accoun

martin vegas said:


> Just completed watchdogs, it was good 8/10..i think the way that it ended they will probably be a sequel!


 
  
 Ubisoft themselves said they won't kickstart a new IP these days if it can't be turned into a long-running franchise, so yeah...


----------



## vaibhavp

just finished final fantasy 7 for first time. 10/10
  
 starting with 8. (both on pc)
  
 also planning to get vita to play 6 and chrono trigger


----------



## DJScope

vaibhavp said:


> just finished final fantasy 7 for first time. 10/10
> 
> starting with 8. (both on pc)
> 
> also planning to get vita to play 6 and chrono trigger


 
  
 FF7 and CT are my all time favourite games. I would replay FF7 again if I had the time but the game is too long. Where
 FF8 is kind of a short one but also good. One scene that has forever stuck with me in FF8 was the scene when you get stranded up in space. Kind of got the heart strings going. Neither of the games are borring.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

An interesting perspective on the latest Ubisoft titles:
  
 http://games.on.net/2014/06/ubisoft-game-the-review/
  
  
 As for what I've been playing, I've mostly been on a space sim binge. Some impressions.
  
*Elite Dangerous Premium Beta*
 I've been having a blast despite the numerous instability issues. Flight model feels good, though to be honest, combat still really boils down to having the initiative (if you shoot first, you generally win). Audio is impressive, ambient and direct response effects sound good. Hyperspace (warping) looks pretty awesome, supercruise (FTL travel) could use some work as it is fairly jarring. Visuals are decent but there is noticeable slow down in areas (huge framerate drops around asteroid belts).
  
 I probably wouldn't recommend this to be at the moment unless you are a big fan of the space sim genre. The asking price is pretty damn steep and it's still lacking in quite a few features (next to no player communication or the ability to play in groups). 
  
*Star Citizen Arena Commander Pre Alpha*
 It's pre alpha so I can't exactly set my expectations all that high. Flight model is, er, a WIP. Not very good at this point (even with flight assists turned off). Controls are a mixed bag, does well with the 360 pad, not so well with my keyboard/joystick (mainly due to weird key bindings). Visuals are pretty good for a pre alpha, CryEngine is looking pretty as usual. Audio is pretty meh at this point, but like everything else I'm sure it will improve with time.
  
 Again I would probably suggest you stay away from purchasing into the early access at the moment. Wait a few more months to see how things develop because right now, it's not worth the entry price.


----------



## martin vegas

Playing transistor now on ps4..five star music!


----------



## shorty920

Bought Splinter Cell Conviction and Ghost Recon Future Soldier recently. I've never played much stealth action games in the past and never had any interest. However, both of these games are awesome so far so it's better late than never. I'm only a small portion into each game, but to give a preliminary rating for each... 8.5-9 for each game.


----------



## GREQ

Just finished Mass Effect (I know, I'm late to the party, but hey) 
 Storyline/Characters/Direction 9/10
 Gameplay/action/driving/etc 8/10
 Fun 9/10
 Controls 10/10
  
 Overall 9.5/10
 I can't recommend this game enough. It's the most casual-fun I've had in about 5-6 years. 
 Normally I prefer team-based FPS games or coop games, so for me this was the perfect middle ground between action and purist-form RPG. 
  
 The only real negative thing I found about the game was the extra optional missions with the Mako vehicle - while they were hilariously fun at first due to the strange physics, it quickly became a chore.
 There are a few negatives that are more easy to forgive like scene transitions are sometimes a bit sudden, character development is somewhat lacking and some dialogue options seem to develop a bit too quickly - but this is a voice-acted RPG, not a long running TV-series or an epic text-based RPG on the epic scale of FF7.


----------



## shorty920

greq said:


> Just finished Mass Effect (I know, I'm late to the party, but hey)
> Storyline/Characters/Direction 9/10
> Gameplay/action/driving/etc 8/10
> Fun 9/10
> ...


 
 Wait til you try Mass Effect 2. I personally thought that ME2 was one of the best games I've ever played (played it through 4 times). It's a lot more polished experience compared to ME1. No mako side missions, the atmosphere on the planets and missions you visit are phenominal, the story is amazing as usual, and you will definitely care about your squad mates. 
  
 There's criticism from some who didn't like the direction the franchise took in ME2 because it's definitely more action-y and more shooter oriented, but I personally (and the majority of others) thought ME2 took the series to a whole nother level.


----------



## vaibhavp

shorty920 said:


> Wait til you try Mass Effect 2. I personally thought that ME2 was one of the best games I've ever played (played it through 4 times). It's a lot more polished experience compared to ME1. No mako side missions, the atmosphere on the planets and missions you visit are phenominal, the story is amazing as usual, and you will definitely care about your squad mates.
> 
> There's criticism from some who didn't like the direction the franchise took in ME2 because it's definitely more action-y and more shooter oriented, but I personally (and the majority of others) thought ME2 took the series to a whole nother level.


 
  
  


greq said:


> Just finished Mass Effect (I know, I'm late to the party, but hey)
> Storyline/Characters/Direction 9/10
> Gameplay/action/driving/etc 8/10
> Fun 9/10
> ...


 
  
 if you don't mind it being a shooter, i think 3 is very good because all choices you made start to come together.
  
 though your choices don't change ending which led to a lot of people disappointed. regardless its i think its story was on right track till end (depending on who you ask). bioware sure know how to make politically charged worlds.
  
 still my favorite is first on pc because of rpg mechanics.


----------



## GREQ

vaibhavp said:


> if you don't mind it being a shooter, i think 3 is very good because all choices you made start to come together.


 
 FPS games are my bread and butter. So no problems there, however... 
   Quote:


>


 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> though your choices don't change ending which led to a lot of people disappointed.


 

  


 ... you're a d**k... I can't believe you would spoil the ending for me. I hate you.... *block memeber*
  
 This really makes me want to un-subscribe from this thread.


----------



## vaibhavp

greq said:


> FPS games are my bread and butter. So no problems there, however...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 there is nothing that tells you what was the ending ...
  
 I was merely addressing the huge controversy that occurred because of that.
  
 I did'nt knew you were unaware of controversy. not sure how you missed that ...


----------



## DJScope

greq said:


> FPS games are my bread and butter. So no problems there, however...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  


vaibhavp said:


> there is nothing that tells you what was the ending ...
> 
> I was merely addressing the huge controversy that occurred because of that.
> 
> I did'nt knew you were unaware of controversy. not sure how you missed that ...


----------



## GREQ

vaibhavp said:


> there is nothing that tells you what was the ending ...
> 
> I was merely addressing the huge controversy that occurred because of that.
> 
> I did'nt knew you were unaware of controversy. not sure how you missed that ...


 
 This tells me about the game that none of my actions have any consequence on the ending.
 I missed this because none of my friends are d***s.
 Instead of telling me about the game's end/controversy they just let me experience the game for myself.
  
 Don't try to justify your words by suggesting that I'm living under a rock - I work in the gaming industry, and my colleagues have the same respect for not spoiling games as I do.


----------



## vaibhavp

greq said:


> This tells me about the game that none of my actions have any consequence on the ending.
> I missed this because none of my friends are d***s.
> Instead of telling me about the game's end/controversy they just let me experience the game for myself.
> 
> Don't try to justify your words by suggesting that I'm living under a rock - *I work in the gaming industry*, and my colleagues have the same respect for not spoiling games as I do.


 

 I will suggest you play all three then decide if this is a spoiler by any stretch.
  
 by the way I am a big gamer (my fist hobby). so who do you work for?


----------



## vaibhavp

greq said:


> This tells me about the game that none of my actions have any consequence on the ending.
> I missed this because none of my friends are d***s.
> Instead of telling me about the game's end/controversy they just let me experience the game for myself.
> 
> Don't try to justify your words by suggesting that I'm living under a rock - I work in the gaming industry, and my colleagues have the same respect for not spoiling games as I do.


 
  
 ok if you are unaware of the controversy, I can tell you your choice(s) do matter in outcome.
  
 but i said the opposite before. and they both are true.
  
 play it to understand.
  
 edit : oops back to back posts.


----------



## amigomatt

greq said:


> vaibhavp said:
> 
> 
> > there is nothing that tells you what was the ending ...
> ...


Don't spoil it for me as well! I've got all 3 games and not started on any of them yet. Can we end this discussion or take it to PM now please?


----------



## vaibhavp

amigomatt said:


> Don't spoil it for me as well! I've got all 3 games and not started on any of them yet. Can we end this discussion or take it to PM now please?


 

 cool
  
 i wont post anything related to mass effect in this thread anymore.
  
 if someone thinks he knows anything about ending from what I posted is not my problem.


----------



## WhiteCrow

greq said:


> FPS games are my bread and butter. So no problems there, however...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 

 you're in a thread about reviewing games...and people have been discussing games. Spoilers are bound to happen.


----------



## GREQ

I'm surrounded by idiots.
 I've never read a proper movie review or book review that gave anything away or spoiled it for me.
 I'm not going to waste any more time arguing with a bunch of immature forum trolls.
  
 Un-subbed.


----------



## Blisse

As I've grown older I've realized that it takes a certain type of person to call other people idiots...

You're browsing the Internet and can't handle being "spoiled" by something that happened 2 years ago, and then you throw a tantrum about it. Are you kidding me?

"Immature forum troll"
"I work in the game industry"
"I'm surrounded by idiots"
"I willingly place the limit for 'proper' review as those who don't spoil the plot for me, not the content of the review"

Your friends aren't dicks because they don't spoil it for you. They literally don't know or don't care. No one actually cares enough about the ending anymore to actually spoil it. Meaning, no one talks about ME3 anymore, which is the biggest disappointment of the franchise. You're really trying to make this seem much, much worse than it actually is, and you seem really insecure. I think we're okay with you leaving.


----------



## kova4a

greq said:


> I'm surrounded by idiots.
> I've never read a proper movie review or book review that gave anything away or spoiled it for me.
> I'm not going to waste any more time arguing with a bunch of immature forum trolls.
> 
> Un-subbed.


 
 LOL Sorry, but you're overreacting. No one spoiled anything for you. A game like ME is played for the entire experience no matter if the ending is stupid or predestined and can't be changed.
  
 Everyone who played ME3 complained about the ending and whether you complain now because someone told you that the ending was a let down and lowered your expectations or playing the game with high expectations without that knowledge, which leads to a bigger let down when you reach that ending is something you shouldn't be stressing so much about. 
  
 If anything they did you a solid one by lowering you expectations without actually spoiling anything and honestly, they are the ones who wasted time arguing with you - not the other way around.


----------



## WhiteCrow

greq said:


> I'm surrounded by idiots.
> I've never read a proper movie review or book review that gave anything away or spoiled it for me.
> I'm not going to waste any more time arguing with a bunch of immature forum trolls.
> 
> Un-subbed.


 

 I love how you claim to work in the industry, and will not tell us where. Spoilers happen in reviews sometimes; the "spoiler" you saw has nothing to do with the game and you're being a child.


----------



## DJScope

whitecrow said:


> I love how you claim to work in the industry, and will not tell us where. Spoilers happen in reviews sometimes; the "spoiler" you saw has nothing to do with the game and you're being a child.


 
  
 Works in the gaming industry.. IE. Buys games and resells them... xD


----------



## xkonfuzed

greq said:


> I'm surrounded by idiots.
> I've never read a proper movie review or book review that gave anything away or spoiled it for me.
> I'm not going to waste any more time arguing with a bunch of immature forum trolls.
> 
> Un-subbed.


 
 "Immature forum trolls"
  
 really? You're a grown man, and you're sad because someone spoiled a game for you ?


----------



## DJScope

This thread has turned into "Tantrum-Fi"...


----------



## WhiteCrow

djscope said:


> This thread has turned into "Tantrum-Fi"...


 

 no; he just threw a tantrum. We can continue to rate games and ignore him.
  
 Dragon's Dogma(again) 8/10 this time around.
 My initial playing experience was good; not fantastic. The game isn't too hard and is pretty fun, but YOU are the sole motivator for the game to continue; quests are fairly non linear and the gears pretty cool even if it is fairly limited in the vanilla world. The game REALLY opens up in past game, this is something I never reached on my first attempt as I still wanted to do things and eventually got bored. The post game is fun for no real reason other than you get to do a dungeon grind and its fantastic. cant wait to get to BitterButt Isle and get rekd by some insanly strong monsters.


----------



## vaibhavp

whitecrow said:


> no; he just threw a tantrum. We can continue to rate games and ignore him.
> 
> Dragon's Dogma(again) 8/10 this time around.
> My initial playing experience was good; not fantastic. The game isn't too hard and is pretty fun, but YOU are the sole motivator for the game to continue; quests are fairly non linear and the gears pretty cool even if it is fairly limited in the vanilla world. The game REALLY opens up in past game, this is something I never reached on my first attempt as I still wanted to do things and eventually got bored. The post game is fun for no real reason other than you get to do a dungeon grind and its fantastic. cant wait to get to BitterButt Isle and get rekd by some insanly strong monsters.


 
  
 i am interested in DD Dark Arisen. will probably pick it up once my backlog is cleared.
  
 Currently playing Dark Souls. 10/10
  
 maybe not for everyone as it requires lot of patience and persistence. But very satisfying once you get powerful enough.
 combat is very precise and requires some skill. if you are not careful, even most common enemy will kill you.
 has incredibly imaginative art style and varied monsters. exploration and finding new areas feels very good.
  
 Also finished demons souls some time ago. its a spiritual predecessor to dark souls another 10/10
  
 so basically if you want same awesome combat and sense of exploration as dark souls, but with different world structure, lot more grinding, much better atmosphere and sense of place, then play demons souls.


----------



## tdockweiler

Anyone currently addicted to FFXIV or ESO?
  
 I'm currently engrossed in *FFXI / Final Fantasy Online* still. I have no interest in anything else now because games cost money.
 FFXI is basically dead. If you want to sell anything on the auction house only about 10% of it will ever sell.
 They put the game on life support by allowing NPCs as party members (non playable characters).
  
 Lately i've been doing dynamis solo as BST/DNC (that's beasmaster which uses pets for support) because i've been so bored.
 Usually if i'm not doing that i'll be wandering around trying to find something fun to do, like hunt "notorius monsters"
  
 It's really sad that such a huge world is nearly dead. You can walk around in a place like "Bastok Markets_S" and only see maybe a couple people in an hour.
 Years ago it was packed.
  
 oh and I'd still give it an 8/10 or so.
  
 If anyone plays it still i'll be shocked. I'm on the lahksmi server.
  
 BTW someone i've avoided Dark Souls II. I don't want to aggravate myself or throw any controllers. Yeah I admit that right now I don't want any major challenges. Life is hard enough as it is.
  
 Wish they had FFXIV for the Xbox 360... but apparently microsoft is dumb and won't allow it.


----------



## Blisse

I play FF14 on my PC, just not atm since I'm out a computer, but starting September again definitely, I put in 110 hours already, which is somehow more hours than I've put into Blacklight Retribution. I swear I've played so much Blacklight lol 

I love final fantasy, I'm currently grinding in FF13-2 and I have FF13 LR and FFX/X-2 HD on my backlog alongside FF14. I'm hoping FF12 will get a graphics bump for PS3, and hoping FF15 still comes out for PS3, though Sony might have my bid if FF15 is a PS4 exclusive. I'm probably getting a Xbox One anyways as a gift.

I don't think it's only Microsoft's doing, but partially Sony wanting to preserve the exclusivity of the franchise. I know Microsoft was adverse to the idea of cross platform gaming at one point for some reason, but I think under the new management that should change.


----------



## DJScope

blisse said:


> I play FF14 on my PC, just not atm since I'm out a computer, but starting September again definitely, I put in 110 hours already, which is somehow more hours than I've put into Blacklight Retribution. I swear I've played so much Blacklight lol
> 
> I love final fantasy, I'm currently grinding in FF13-2 and I have FF13 LR and FFX/X-2 HD on my backlog alongside FF14. I'm hoping FF12 will get a graphics bump for PS3, and hoping FF15 still comes out for PS3, though Sony might have my bid if FF15 is a PS4 exclusive. I'm probably getting a Xbox One anyways as a gift.
> 
> I don't think it's only Microsoft's doing, but partially Sony wanting to preserve the exclusivity of the franchise. I know Microsoft was adverse to the idea of cross platform gaming at one point for some reason, but I think under the new management that should change.


 
  
 I refuse to play any FF games until Square Enix bring us a remake of FF7 liek they promised us. I've finished all of them up to FF8


----------



## xkonfuzed

Re-playing a favourite of mine, Assassins Creed Revelations. 

8.5/10

Now that I know the ending and the plot, I still think it's very enjoyable. Still it's not the best AC ever made (that would be AC2). IMO the AC series has gone downhill since Black flag. Ac3 was only decent, but Black flag, oh that was horrible.


----------



## katplaysbass

djscope said:


> I refuse to play any FF games until Square Enix bring us a remake of FF7 liek they promised us. I've finished all of them up to FF8


 
  
 What about the one that was released on Steam last year? Is that just a port?
 I'm getting kind of sick of remakes to be honest though...


----------



## Accoun

Yeah, just a patched port. It was first released back in the day, anyway. Just added some better compatibility and texture filtering. And DRM.


----------



## FearThePanthers

Titanfall: B+
 Watchdogs: A+
 Civilization V: A++++


----------



## FearThePanthers

I forgot to add Mariokart: A+ and Super Mario world 3D: A+ - I think I just like those games because my girlfriend plays along with me and that is always fun.


----------



## katplaysbass

accoun said:


> Yeah, just a patched port. It was first released back in the day, anyway. Just added some better compatibility and texture filtering. And DRM.


 

 Oh yeah, I know, I have a copy for PS1. Just wasn't sure what the PC version was all about. I thought they may have completely redone the graphics or something. Guess not. :/


----------



## DJScope

katplaysbass said:


> Oh yeah, I know, I have a copy for PS1. Just wasn't sure what the PC version was all about. I thought they may have completely redone the graphics or something. Guess not. :/


 
  
 Thats what Im waiting for...
  
 FF games are getting worse IMO. After playing the immensely linear FF13 I havn't even been bothered.


----------



## FearThePanthers

I don't remember the last FF I played


----------



## Blisse

FF is the only game I like with consistently good fantasy world gameplay. Apparently the Tales games are really good but Xilia didn't make me feel as great. I'll have to play a bit more because Symphonia is supposed to be the good one I think.

Apparently Persona 4 is great too but I don't have the time to sink into all these games XD TLOU, Beyond Two Souls and Journey still!

But yeah I don't really care about linearity or openworldness as long as I'm entertained. FF is fun because I get to explore and do entertaining stuff.


Bravely Default: whole game = 4/10, first half = 9/10

Do yourself a favour and stop playing the game when you hit the halfway point (you'll know what I mean when you hit it). Excellent game up to that point, but it goes super downhill and it's not worth the pain. Watch a video or read a summary. It's still entertaining, just not fun.


----------



## Notus

Currently Playing FFXIV MMORPG so far i have enjoyed the game. Crafting has a very unique touch to it. Class system in the game is very nice since you are not limited to anything.
 The start was long and got a bit tiresome, but after i got past that the world started to open up and i actually enjoyed it quite a lot. There are a lot of things to do but it can get very repetitive sometimes.
 Main quest has so far been interesting but the side quests rarely light my interest. Class quests are actually fairly interesting and build a short story.
 The world is well made and there are quite different maps to it. One of the annoying things is the Map, in my opinion its poorly implemented and can be confusing.
 From my experience its very easy to make money in the game one way or another. I would say it is one of the better MMORPG's out there.
 rating 7 / 10 from me. Do note that from me its very hard to get a rating of 9 and impossible to get 10.


----------



## xkonfuzed

Battlefield 4:

I've only played this game for 3 hours now and I already like it more than COD Ghosts (or the past 3 CODs that came out). One complaint though is that the Multiplayer is very annoying (or maybe I'm just not used to this). HUGE maps, and by the time you get to the other side and find enemies, you'll get killed, Will update with more impressions as I play more.


----------



## DJScope

Slowly working my way through Wolfenstein New Order. Man! This game is truly spectacular, like watching a Tarantino flick. I think it has surpassed Far Cry 3 in story and gore.


----------



## robm321

I finished it a week ago. Great game! And story


----------



## vaibhavp

playing XCOM enemy unknown. right now. about 5 hours in. initial missions were cakewalk and not that good. but right now they are getting difficult and you really have to use all your squads abilities and have to reload multiple times to get through with out getting your squad member killed. been a long time since I had this much fun with a strategy games.
  
 HIGHLY RECOMMENDED.


----------



## DJScope

vaibhavp said:


> playing XCOM enemy unknown. right now. about 5 hours in. initial missions were cakewalk and not that good. but right now they are getting difficult and you really have to use all your squads abilities and have to reload multiple times to get through with out getting your squad member killed. been a long time since I had this much fun with a strategy games.
> 
> HIGHLY RECOMMENDED.


 
  
 The new one or the original? I used to play the original back in the day. That game was amazing. I've seen the new one but haven't played it yet.


----------



## vaibhavp

djscope said:


> The new one or the original? I used to play the original back in the day. That game was amazing. I've seen the new one but haven't played it yet.


 
  
 by original do you mean classic one (that released in 90s) ? no its new one without latest expansion pack.
  
 if you want tile based combat like that one, try something else. this one is different but still really good
  
 I haven't played original but I doubt anything will top this, as not a big fan of strict tile based combat like in civilisation.


----------



## DJScope

vaibhavp said:


> by original do you mean classic one (that released in 90s) ? no its new one without latest expansion pack.
> 
> if you want tile based combat like that one, try something else. this one is different but still really good
> 
> I haven't played original but I doubt anything will top this, as not a big fan of strict tile based combat like in civilisation.


 
  
 Yeah I'm talking about the original XCOM from the 90s. It was a pretty revolutionary game for it's time. Though it's nothing like Civilisation it actually looks pretty much the same as the new one but with the old 90s graphics.


----------



## vaibhavp

djscope said:


> Yeah I'm talking about the original XCOM from the 90s. It was a pretty revolutionary game for it's time. Though it's nothing like Civilisation it actually looks pretty much the same as the new one but with the old 90s graphics.


 
  
 I guess Civ was not correct reference.
  
 anyways, in new one you have an area to move into per turn instead of no. of blocks or tiles.
  
 thats the difference between two.
  
 either way its great.


----------



## jjcha

vaibhavp said:


> playing XCOM enemy unknown. right now. about 5 hours in. initial missions were cakewalk and not that good. but right now they are getting difficult and you really have to use all your squads abilities and have to reload multiple times to get through with out getting your squad member killed. been a long time since I had this much fun with a strategy games.
> 
> HIGHLY RECOMMENDED.


 
  
 It's a whole other ballgame on Ironman.  After you beat the game, if you have the guts, play it on that mode.  Different challenge when you're trying to win the game while losing squaddies and failing missions.


----------



## vaibhavp

jjcha said:


> It's a whole other ballgame on Ironman.  After you beat the game, if you have the guts, play it on that mode.  Different challenge when you're trying to win the game while losing squaddies and failing missions.


 
  
 thats not my idea of fun.
  
 I guess I will keep my sanity.


----------



## robm321

Yeah, the original XCOM was really fun. Good memories.


----------



## martin vegas

I am playing another world 20th anniversary on ps4..it's been brought up to date a bit with the jagged edges smoothed out a touch..the controls are just as bad as the 1991 original..the soundtrack is remastered and you can choose the original or sega cd soundtrack in the menus!


----------



## kova4a

Shovel Knight - 8.5/10
  
 Got me hooked right away and I couldn't stop until I finished it. The best platformer I've played in years.


----------



## erikfreedom

dragon age origins. 9.5/10


----------



## DJScope

robm321 said:


> Yeah, the original XCOM was really fun. Good memories.


 
  
 The music and ambient sounds in this game really made the experience so much better! Even though the game was not supposed to be a "horror" type game, it really felt like it at times. The whole game was thought out and put together really well.


----------



## Blisse

Playing The Banner Saga on my laptop because it's the only thing that I can run, it's really good so far! Artwork is sex, gameplay is your traditional turn-based tile game with some cool twists, plot is excellent and your decisions actually matter~ 8/10 because of some frustrating parts. I want to also play Valiant Hearts and Transistor.


----------



## terance

blisse said:


> Playing The Banner Saga on my laptop because it's the only thing that I can run, it's really good so far! Artwork is sex, gameplay is your traditional turn-based tile game with some cool twists, plot is excellent and your decisions actually matter~ 8/10 because of some frustrating parts. I want to also play Valiant Hearts and Transistor.


 
 The Banner Saga is unbelievably good.  Also, that soundtrack is great and really adds something special to the game.
  
 Finished Valiant Hearts last week and it is probably the best war game I've ever played.  It also had a very memorable ending.
  
 Playing Transistor now, but so far it might be one of my favorites of this year.  Artwork and soundtrack are both top notch and the game play is pretty addicting, but difficult at certain times.  It also uses, "limiters" to organically raise or lower the difficulty, which is really interesting.


----------



## darkswan

WELL.....I bought the DayZ standalone yesterday.......20 hours of game time later I can officially say I am completely hooked. The game is phenomenal. Keeping in mind it is Early Access of course as it does have it's fair share of bugs; zombies walking through walls and floors, items disappearing, graphical glitches, etc....it's obviously not without its flaws....HOWEVER, why do we play games? Fun... AT the core, games were created to have fun and DayZ provides just that. Endless hours of gleeful, terrifying, tense, relieving, insane, loot filled fun. Death comes easily and people cannot be trusted so you are always on the edge of your seat in suspense because it is only but a slip, a pull of  a trigger,, a swing from an axe, and your character you worked so hard to build is unconscious, bleeding....dead.
 Not for the faint of heart, DayZ provides a difficult, albeit extremely satisfying, zombie survival gameplay, with an authentic feel and a suspenseful human element thrown in.....i cannot get enough.
 10/10
 (keeping in mind alpha is excusing glitches here)


----------



## TripleZed

erikfreedom said:


> dragon age origins. 9.5/10


 
  
 While not currently playing it, I might go back to it since DA3 will be coming out soon.
  
 I thought it was very enjoyable as well (and I liked most of the DLC).


----------



## DJScope

vaibhavp said:


> playing XCOM enemy unknown. right now. about 5 hours in. initial missions were cakewalk and not that good. but right now they are getting difficult and you really have to use all your squads abilities and have to reload multiple times to get through with out getting your squad member killed. been a long time since I had this much fun with a strategy games.
> 
> HIGHLY RECOMMENDED.


 
  
 I got the Humble Bundle a couple of days ago for $20 and it included XCOM: Enemy Unknown (the new one) and a bunch of other 2K games.
  
 Go check it out if you've never heard of the Humble Bundle. It's for charity! https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## vaibhavp

djscope said:


> I got the Humble Bundle a couple of days ago for $20 and it included XCOM: Enemy Unknown (the new one) and a bunch of other 2K games.
> 
> Go check it out if you've never heard of the Humble Bundle. It's for charity! https://www.humblebundle.com/


 
  
 yup.
  
 have amassed over 100 games in my steam library from there.
  
 I do own all games in this bundle so not much use for me now.
  
 but its great place to find deals.


----------



## DJScope

vaibhavp said:


> yup.
> 
> have amassed over 100 games in my steam library from there.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm up 55 games from them. Still probably haven't added up to be over $100 in total.


----------



## adisib

Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory : 10/10
  
 Best FPS game. Even with its age I could play it all day every day.


----------



## darkswan

djscope said:


> I'm up 55 games from them. Still probably haven't added up to be over $100 in total.


I have 136 games I'v spent about 300 on..... This is why I love PC gaming


----------



## WhiteCrow

Hotline Miami, again.
 8/10. seriously one of the most fun games I have played this gen; so unrelentingly violent and an acid trip fueled beat pumping jam cast of a score to murder hundreds of nameless faceless pawns too. If you are not a fan of ultra violence....you most likely won't like this game, if you ARE a fan of fairly cerebral story lines then you will like this game.


----------



## catspaw

Starcraft Broodwar (the first one): Competitive in Either ICCUP or FISH Server: 10/10.
  
 Probably the game I played most hours in my life (and i still play from time to time), and the only game I was not able to be one of the best players out there (games I was very skilled at: Trackmania 1, Unreal Tournament 2000). But Broodwar is so hard that the challange has not vanished after 12 years of playing this game (on and off thou).
  
 Dark Souls 1: My favorite 3rd person fantasy style game. Its balance system, the looks, the atmoshpere, the dread...the smart PvP/Co-op system. If the game came with the mods already it would be 9.9/10, but you really need the mods for PC.
  
 Path of Exile: Similar to diablo 2, unfortunatelly gets boring rather fast, and farming is hardly rewarding.
  
 Warframe: This Game is AMAZING (for the first 200 hours). Once you get all the best gear it becomes kinda boring, but untill then, its challenging, fun, coop and PvP..... 
 I recommend this for anyone to at least try it (its free).
  
 Tribes Ascend: If Unreal tournament 2000 was not hard enoguht for you, welcome to tribes! This game is so Elitist that it lasted very short as a game for the company that developed it. Still free and still playable its a great game and I recommend it for anyone who loves Fast paced shooters (and I mean REALLY FaSt .).


----------



## catspaw

One game I was sad to lose was black prophecy. There are no games like that to my knowledge.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

catspaw said:


> One game I was sad to lose was black prophecy. There are no games like that to my knowledge.


 
  
 The closest game I can think of would be Vendetta Online (it's old and I only briefly played the android port).
  
 There is always Star Citizen (haven't been all that impressed so far to be honest) and Elite: Dangerous (pretty decent), though they both seem to be much more space sim than MMO/RPG. If you can afford the entry cost, Elite Dangerous has probably offered me some of the most enjoyable gameplay in a long time.


----------



## catspaw

The problem is the tactics. In black prophecy it was partially pay to win as you could buy slightly better gear for real money and also level up faster. The cool part was that you could buy manuvers and chain them to do really amazing combos.
  
 I actually once managed to kill a guy lvl 22 with my crappy lvl 12 at that point just because he was never able to land a hit on me. (thou the battle took me around 18 minutes, and i was really tired after that).
  
 I dont understand why they didnt just give the client and the server for free so that anyone who wanted could host a world to play. Perhaps even hamachi LAN.
  
 Star Citzen has a huge hype around it. It might end up beeing just another space MMO with nothing special. Hard to say. I tried another free space game but it just dosent feel right.
  
 If the ship dosent feel like its moving in near 0 gravity, the rest of the game is pointless (thou blackprophecy did decelerate if you stopped pressing forward, but the ship stood still, it was the screen that moved, not the ship in a stationary screen. Even if it dosent feel right for an instant, its crap).
 Also I dont belive in pay to play games. Id have to get the same content I get for a new game at that same price, otherway its rip off.


----------



## Phaserlight

Vendetta Online is great.  I just wanted to stop by here to lend my two cents regarding that game.
  
 I've played it consistently for over 11 years, which is far longer than any other video game has been able to hold my attention.  Partially, the reason for this is the depth contained in its Newtonian-based PvP; learning it is akin to learning a new martial art.
  
 It's also very cool to be able to play for a while on my laptop or all-in-one-Mac, and then pick up later right where I left off on my mobile phone.  I've done this while riding on the bus, waiting for an appointment, even while taking a break on a hike.
  
 Lastly, I've been a long-time contributor to the game via the PCC, a collaborative content building subgroup of the playerbase.
  
 All in all, it's a memorable, lasting experience I highly recommend checking out.


----------



## DonutDeflector

I've been playing a free shooter on Steam called America's Army: Proving Grounds. It's a really fun tactical fps kind of like Counter Strike. You need time to get used to it first but it's really fun when you own face! Everything in the game is balenced because there are not things to unlock or upgrade. I would like to see more weapons added here in some updates (MP5, M1911) Also a very realistic game! 

Verdict: 8.9/10


----------



## Blisse

From what I remember reading, America's Army is literally made for soldiers for training sometimes.


----------



## Accoun

I thought they rather use more advanced things, like VBS series (based on Operation Flashpoint/ARMA engines). 



> VBS3 was selected by the U.S. Army as its flagship product for its Games for Training program.


 

America's Army was more of a recruitment/marketing tool IIRC.


----------



## DonutDeflector

blisse said:


> From what I remember reading, America's Army is literally made for soldiers for training sometimes.




It was army recruitment.


----------



## Blisse

donutdeflector said:


> blisse said:
> 
> 
> > From what I remember reading, America's Army is literally made for soldiers for training sometimes.
> ...




Ahh, still cool


----------



## DJScope

Sooooo.... I replaying XCOM: Enemy Unknown (new one) again. Because I completely screw up my first play through. Though I could slow the game's difficulty by not going through with some of the main story parts. The game kinda get's progressively harder no matter how you decide to play it and well, yeah, let's just say every mission I play feels like I'm using a slingshot against an mechanised army.
  
 But! I'm ready to give this game a rating.
  
 Fun - 8/10
 Strategy - 9/10
 Graphics - 5/10
 Difficulty - 9.5/10
 Replayability - 10/10
  
 Overall - 8.5/10 
  
 It's really a great game. They've done a great job to stick to to the root of the original game, which still has a special play in my heart as one of the greatest games ever made. Lot's to research, and lots of options to chose from. You soldiers are customisable and as they level up and become the backbone of your army, you kind of get attached to them and it really does suck when one of them dies. Kinda like the feeling when Ghost dies in COD: MW2. The storyline is a bit "meh" as you should already expect where it's going, but for the type of game it is, the storyline matters not. 
  
 It has some pretty stupid bugs, but they don't impact the way you play the game at all. And the graphics are somewhat plain and outdated.


----------



## vaibhavp

Guys I am planning to pick handheld.
  
 any advice?
  
 Vita : to play classics like chrono trigger, final fantasy 6/9/tactics, persona 4 golden etc
  
 3ds : unique Nintendo stuff.
  
 Note that I have not played any of these games before. Also I love retro graphics so it won't factor in decision.
  
 thanks.


----------



## DJScope

vaibhavp said:


> Guys I am planning to pick handheld.
> 
> any advice?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Get the Vita. IMO, you get much more for what you pay. Plus you get some pretty awesome games with it. Like FF7.


----------



## vaibhavp

djscope said:


> Get the Vita. IMO, you get much more for what you pay. Plus you get some pretty awesome games with it. Like FF7.


 

 looks like it.
  
 also nintendo software is quiet expensive and hard to get.


----------



## WhiteCrow

vaibhavp said:


> Guys I am planning to pick handheld.
> 
> any advice?
> 
> ...


 

 I got a 3ds, I only have 4 games for it but do not regret it. It's a really solid system and actually has support....unlike the poor Vita. Why have you forsaken it sony....why?


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, I don't think the vita is a good buy. Sony kinda dropped the ball this time. Purely for the classics I'll rather stick to an android phone or a tablet with a wireless controller if you don't like touch controls.
 Ps1 emulators like epsxe handle pretty good all PS1 games even on old Android devices, so aside from some ps2 games I would have liked to be able to play I'll rather go the emulator way than spend money on something like the vita. Now, if only they hurry up with the ps2 emulators for android as I'm pretty sure the current gen devices should have no issues handling that with their hardware.


----------



## DJScope

kova4a said:


> Yeah, I don't think the vita is a good buy. Sony kinda dropped the ball this time. Purely for the classics I'll rather stick to an android phone or a tablet with a wireless controller if you don't like touch controls.
> Ps1 emulators like epsxe handle pretty good all PS1 games even on old Android devices, so aside from some ps2 games I would have liked to be able to play I'll rather go the emulator way than spend money on something like the vita. Now, if only they hurry up with the ps2 emulators for android as I'm pretty sure the current gen devices should have no issues handling that with their hardware.


 
  
 That is true. It might actually be more worth it to go with a PSP since there are so many homebrew games and emulators for it.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Sony "TV" might be worth looking into. its a little box for 100$ that you can buy vita games for. rather then 300 on a vita.


----------



## Accoun

Except it won't work with games that need the touchscreen input.


----------



## vaibhavp

djscope said:


> That is true. It might actually be more worth it to go with a PSP since there are so many homebrew games and emulators for it.


 
  
 I am afraid psp is out of stock where I live. also they stopped making it so I doubt it will be in stock.
  
 as for android, can I find legit rips?
  
 I would also like to support square enix for those games. will hate to play a game like baldurs gate 2 or final fantasy 7 pirated.


----------



## kova4a

vaibhavp said:


> I am afraid psp is out of stock where I live. also they stopped making it so I doubt it will be in stock.
> 
> as for android, can I find legit rips?
> 
> I would also like to support square enix for those games. will hate to play a game like baldurs gate 2 or final fantasy 7 pirated.


 
 Well, no rip is a legit one. For instance, you can buy ps1 discs and rip them on your pc yourself but in square enix's book that will be pirating coz they have a bunch of them available for $15+ on google play even though you can buy them in physical format much cheaper.
 I refuse to spend a single dime to support that ridiculous marketing strategy - buying the same games over and over again for each separate system just because there is never backwards compatibility or the publishers want to mooch off of me. So a big middle finger to them and playing FF, Persona and Castlevania games for free on my phone. I only pay for games that I don't already own in several other formats, so I refuse to spend $100+ on the android store for a handful of ported square enix games.
 And to use a head-fi relevant metaphor for this ridiculousness - it's like if every time you changed your DAP the music companies forced you to repurchase the music you already bought and own.


----------



## martin vegas

whitecrow said:


> Sony "TV" might be worth looking into. its a little box for 100$ that you can buy vita games for. rather then 300 on a vita.


 

 You need a sony tv to play it..probably be just for the newer tvs!


----------



## DonutDeflector

vaibhavp said:


> Guys I am planning to pick handheld.
> 
> any advice?
> 
> ...




The VirtualBoy of course!


----------



## WhiteCrow

martin vegas said:


> You need a sony tv to play it..probably be just for the newer tvs!


 
 http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/24/playstation-vita-tv-review/

 NOPE


----------



## Blisse

Got an Xbox One as a present! I don't really have any games I want to play on it, still PS3 backlog fml


----------



## Suisou

_<<I wanted orange. It gave me lemon-lime.>>_
  
 Currently replaying the Deus Ex series on PC. I've already played the original Deus Ex twice, this will be my third play-through. I never attempted Invisible War, but will attempt it soon. The graphics aren't on par with current gen games and consoles, but the lore and story-line is second to few. 
  
 10/10 for the Original Deus Ex
 8.0/10 for Deus Ex: Human Revolution


----------



## martin vegas

whitecrow said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/24/playstation-vita-tv-review/
> 
> NOPE


 

 Thanks for the link..one way of playing the original silent hill on a hd tv!


----------



## kova4a

martin vegas said:


> Thanks for the link..one way of playing the original silent hill on a hd tv!


 
 I just play Silent Hill on my phone and I can connect it to the tv whenever I want - yet another way to play the original SH on a hd tv


----------



## martin vegas

kova4a said:


> I just play Silent Hill on my phone and I can connect it to the tv whenever I want - yet another way to play the original SH on a hd tv


 

 I have a iphone..wouldn't like to play silent hill on the touch screen it's garbage!


----------



## kova4a

martin vegas said:


> I have a iphone..wouldn't like to play silent hill on the touch screen it's garbage!


 
 Well, don't know about iphone but android devices support a whole bunch of controllers but I honestly have zero issues playing a game like SH with touch controls. It's not exactly some complicated fighting game or a shooter - I just customize the controls to my liking but I have no issues playing with touch controls even something like The 3rd birthday due to the auto aim.


----------



## vaibhavp

donutdeflector said:


> The VirtualBoy of course!


 

 alright


----------



## WhiteCrow

E.Y.E Devinne Cybermancy 6/10
 Yeesh, a shooter stuck in the early 90's but made recently. Not all bad and has GREAT RPG and a lot of D&D like quality's to it...this is overshadowed by the rather insane difficulty curve that seems to be a thing for no other reason than to shuffle you down a certain character build pathway. A game like this is not made better by having an infinite spawn of enemy's in every area that seems to have exact knowledge of where you are from the very start; this makes it VERY hard to be stealthy early game. The city's are really cool but it never makes you look up so you lose a ton of scale when you're just running through the fairly empty neo-china(maybe) streets. The main quest is okay but starts very slow and is just a lot of running back and forth in the same area until you progress to the next one, the side quests are ambiguous in the worst sense; they give little to no detail of what you're supposed to be doing in them and you're lucky if they tell you where to go let alone give you a quest marker. Over all its an okay game, really interesting concept and character design in the vein of System Shock and DeusEx, the areas are cool and the story's alright, the shooting mechanics are totally dumptrucks for a game that isn't from the 90's and the melee fighting is just odd.A game where you play as a hulking cyber soldier but are very smart and or very dumb with this...odd cyber god and magic maybe? but nothing carries weight behind it....I don't know, my thoughts about this game are a mess and thats mostly what the game is.


----------



## kova4a

Finally got the time to finish The Wolf Among Us - 7/10
  
 Not very impressed. I remember after the first episode came out and I finished it I was very surprised and hyped. I expected the whole season to play out a lot differently but it kinda went downhill. Too slow pacing, the story kinda lost focus and wasn't that intriguing any more and the conclusion wasn't particularly satisfying. I'm seriously hoping they'll handle the game better in the second season coz it definitely has potential and some interesting characters.


----------



## Blisse

Finished Banner Saga. The final boss fight was not as epic as I wanted but that's really to be expected with a turn based tile game. Story was excellent though it felt a bit rushed at the end. 9/10?

Kinect Sports Rivals. Uh, the motorboat and shooting were okay but controls too hard. Soccer was absolutely confusing. Rock climbing was a bit of fun though hard. Bowling and tennis are super fun. I would say 7/10, maybe 6.5 really. The Kinect works fairly well but could be a bit more refined and faster.

Forza Motorsport 5. Really pretty. Also really hard and I'm not sure whether I'm just a really bad driver or if the controls are just crazy. I'm totally not used to the way the cars skid for corners, but that might be just me. Pretty though I only played a couple hours. 7.5/10 so far.


----------



## terance

blisse said:


> Finished Banner Saga. The final boss fight was not as epic as I wanted but that's really to be expected with a turn based tile game. Story was excellent though it felt a bit rushed at the end. 9/10?
> 
> Kinect Sports Rivals. Uh, the motorboat and shooting were okay but controls too hard. Soccer was absolutely confusing. Rock climbing was a bit of fun though hard. Bowling and tennis are super fun. I would say 7/10, maybe 6.5 really. The Kinect works fairly well but could be a bit more refined and faster.
> 
> Forza Motorsport 5. Really pretty. Also really hard and I'm not sure whether I'm just a really bad driver or if the controls are just crazy. I'm totally not used to the way the cars skid for corners, but that might be just me. Pretty though I only played a couple hours. 7.5/10 so far.


 
  
 The Banner Saga soundtrack is freaking incredible!
  
 I think Bandcamp is where I got the FLAC version.  So great.


----------



## charlespe

I haven't been playing many video games lately, so i decided i should get started with "The last of us",visit this site has very good articles this in special http://www.vipcubancigars.com/blog/best-cuban-cigars-made/


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Finally got the time to finish The Wolf Among Us - 7/10
> 
> Not very impressed. I remember after the first episode came out and I finished it I was very surprised and hyped. I expected the whole season to play out a lot differently but it kinda went downhill. Too slow pacing, the story kinda lost focus and wasn't that intriguing any more and the conclusion wasn't particularly satisfying. I'm seriously hoping they'll handle the game better in the second season coz it definitely has potential and some interesting characters.


 
  
 How did the story lose focus?  I disagree with this statement.  It seems to me that, like you said, the season played out differently than you expected it and you didn't like it for that reason.  I didn't have any specific expectations since the plot is full of twists and turns, nothing is ever as it seems.  But in the end I thought it was outstanding.  Especially the finale (I'd refrain from calling it a conclusion)... that was incredible.  Definitely one of the better games in recent years, as is The Walking Dead.  Can't wait for Episode 4 in a few days.
  
 Lately I've been playing Divinity: Original Sin.  It surpassed my expectations and is definitely a stand-out RPG.  It has a more classic, turn-based style yet it avoids being a dated wannabe 1998 game like many others.  It's full of innovation and uses modern technology to its advantage.  The world is vast and quite interesting to explore (but not groundbreaking), the combat and overall gameplay is nearly flawless.  It's not story-driven at all though, so all it has going for it is the gameplay, and it lacks the full party creation/customization seen in games like Icewind Dale and Wasteland 2 so some may disapprove of this.  Nonetheless, that's how I feel after about 35 hours into the game.  I'm not anywhere close to finished, probably not even half finished.  I won't toss out a meaningless score but I do recommend this game to anyone who likes real RPGs, opposed to dumbed down casualized action semi-RPGs.  If you prefer the latter, stick to The Witcher franchise.
  


charlespe said:


> I haven't been playing many video games lately, so i decided i should get started with "The last of us"


 
  
 I found that to be one of the most overrated games of all time.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> How did the story lose focus?  I disagree with this statement.  It seems to me that, like you said, the season played out differently than you expected it and you didn't like it for that reason.  I didn't have any specific expectations since the plot is full of twists and turns, nothing is ever as it seems.  But in the end I thought it was outstanding.  Especially the finale (I'd refrain from calling it a conclusion)... that was incredible.  Definitely one of the better games in recent years, as is The Walking Dead.  Can't wait for Episode 4 in a few days.
> 
> Lately I've been playing Divinity: Original Sin.  It surpassed my expectations and is definitely a stand-out RPG.  It has a more classic, turn-based style yet it avoids being a dated wannabe 1998 game like many others.  It's full of innovation and uses modern technology to its advantage.  The world is vast and quite interesting to explore (but not groundbreaking), the combat and overall gameplay is nearly flawless.  It's not story-driven at all though, so all it has going for it is the gameplay, and it lacks the full party creation/customization seen in games like Icewind Dale and Wasteland 2 so some may disapprove of this.  Nonetheless, that's how I feel after about 35 hours into the game.  I'm not anywhere close to finished, probably not even half finished.  I won't toss out a meaningless score but I do recommend this game to anyone who likes real RPGs, opposed to dumbed down casualized action semi-RPGs.  If you prefer the latter, stick to The Witcher franchise.


 
 Well, it started out all dark and noir and just fell flat for me. The twists weren't that interesting, the whole plot just wasn't that intriguing and the whole ending with the Crooked Man was just rushed and didn't provide any of his motives or anything, so just can't call it outstanding. As far as the Walking Dead, it's on a whole different level in comparison to the Wold Among Us - way better.
  
 And yeah, the new Divinity is awesome, I just can't believe that a crow-funded rpg game turned out so great even if it's not as deep as the old gems like Baldur's Gate. Hopefully Pillars of Eternity (aka Project Eternity) will turn out even better.
  
 edit: And the Last of us was great. It might have not been as mind blowing as some claims but is definitely top-notch.  An overrated game is Uncharted 3 - now that's ridiculous stuff with way too exaggerated reviews and it can't even touch Uncharted 2 let alone be the best of the series so far as some people and reviews imply.


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Well, it started out all dark and noir and just fell flat for me. The twists weren't that interesting, the whole plot just wasn't that intriguing and the whole ending with the Crooked Man was just rushed and didn't provide any of his motives or anything, so just can't call it outstanding. As far as the Walking Dead, it's on a whole different level in comparison to the Wold Among Us - way better.
> 
> And yeah, the new Divinity is awesome, I just can't believe that a crow-funded rpg game turned out so great even if it's not as deep as the old gems like Baldur's Gate. Hopefully Pillars of Eternity (aka Project Eternity) will turn out even better.


 
  
 It did keep the dark noir feel throughout.  It wasn't rushed, and although his motives were discussed to some extent (and hinted at throughout), you have to realize it was open ended because there are more seasons planned.  The Wolf Among Us isn't a game that's just going to explain everything in a very straightforward way.  I don't consider The Walking Dead to be on another level, it's more cliche/less original and has a different focus.  Both are great at what they do.  
  
 The thing about Pillars of Eternity is, it literally looks like it was made in 1998.  I'm concerned about how clunky and dated it's going to be.  Divinity: Original Sin is a true modern-classic, since it has a classic style but doesn't try to simply emulate 1998 games.  They didn't forget to innovate, and they made a game that carries over well into 2014.  I have the same concerns for Torment: Tides of Numenera; I really don't understand why they made it 2.5D yet they made the lower-budget, less popular Wasteland 2 in 3D.  Although if the writing is on the same level as Planescape: Torment, I'm going to forget about all of that at some point and just play for the story.
  
 I'll also say that Divinity: Original Sin is one of the only modern games I've played that kicks my ass.  The last game to do this was Dragon Age: Origins on my first playthrough, and that's only because I had to get used to the new rule system.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> It did keep the dark noir feel throughout.  It wasn't rushed, and although his motives were discussed to some extent (and hinted at throughout), you have to realize it was open ended because there are more seasons planned.  The Wolf Among Us isn't a game that's just going to explain everything in a very straightforward way.  I don't consider The Walking Dead to be on another level, it's more cliche/less original and has a different focus.  Both are great at what they do.
> 
> The thing about Pillars of Eternity is, it literally looks like it was made in 1998.  I'm concerned about how clunky and dated it's going to be.  Divinity: Original Sin is a true modern-classic, since it has a classic style but doesn't try to simply emulate 1998 games.  They didn't forget to innovate, and they made a game that carries over well into 2014.  I have the same concerns for Torment: Tides of Numenera; I really don't understand why they made it 2.5D yet they made the lower-budget, less popular Wasteland 2 in 3D.  Although if the writing is on the same level as Planescape: Torment, I'm going to forget about all of that at some point and just play for the story.


 
 Nah, it just fell short for me. I don't want an explanation or anything. it was kinda half-assed for me - great first episode, then going downhill. Very short and rushed 3rd and 4th episodes and trying to stitch things together in the last one. IMO they are just chewing way more than they can bite - Walking Dead, Wolf Among Us, A borderlands game, a GoT game  in production etc. and making people wait a month for a 1 hour rushed episode. Yeah, the Walking Dead is cliched but at least makes you care for the characters.
 And I don't think the new Divinity is dated or clunky. I'm actually happy that the rpg games are going back to their roots, especially after seeing that the new Dragon Age has the pause system back. And Wasteland is not less popular, it's way more popular and was way more expected than the new Torment.


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Nah, it just fell short for me. I don't want an explanation or anything. it was kinda half-assed for me - great first episode, then going downhill. Very short and rushed 3rd and 4th episodes and trying to stitch things together in the last one. IMO they are just chewing way more than they can bite - Walking Dead, Wolf Among Us, A borderlands game, a GoT game  in production etc. and making people wait a month for a 1 hour rushed episode. Yeah, the Walking Dead is cliched but at least makes you care for the characters.
> And I don't think the new Divinity is dated or clunky. I'm actually happy that the rpg games are going back to their roots, especially after seeing that the new Dragon Age has the pause system back. And Wasteland is not less popular, it's way more popular and was way more expected than the new Torment.


 
  
 Torment: Tides of Numenera raised far more money on Kickstarter than Wasteland 2.  I wasn't calling Divinity: Original Sin clunky, I was referring to my concerns about Pillars of Eternity being clunky.  
  
 I'm one of the few who is sort of in the middle when it comes to RPGs: I don't want tabletop simulators, yet I also don't want casual action semi-RPGs (like The Witcher 2).  In concept, Neverwinter Nights 2: Mask of the Betrayer is nearly the example of the RPG I prefer: it has most of the gameplay complexity and diversity of the classics, while at the same time being 3D having virtually unlimited camera options (3rd person camera is far more immersive to me compared to isometric, since again I want to be in the world and not playing a virtual pen and paper game), and amazing writing.  However the character development isn't the absolute best.  
  
 Dragon Age: Origins might be an even better example of what I want out of an RPG, for its dynamic character development and how responsive the plot is to your decisions, combined with tactical gameplay.  But the gameplay is a bit more dumbed down than I'd like.  If it had D&D rules and NWN 2's gameplay, combined with spell combos like Dragon Age and Divinity: Original Sin, that would be the best.  Open world would be a huge benefit for me, like Dragon Age: Inquisition which is my most anticipated game of the year.  But I think that's enough RPG ranting from me, since what I want will never be done unless I make my own studio.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> Torment: Tides of Numenera raised far more money on Kickstarter than Wasteland 2.  I wasn't calling Divinity: Original Sin clunky, I was referring to my concerns about Pillars of Eternity being clunky.
> 
> I'm one of the few who is sort of in the middle when it comes to RPGs: I don't want tabletop simulators, yet I also don't want casual action semi-RPGs (like The Witcher 2).  In concept, Neverwinter Nights 2: Mask of the Betrayer is nearly the example of the RPG I prefer: it has most of the gameplay complexity and diversity of the classics, while at the same time being 3D having virtually unlimited camera options (3rd person camera is far more immersive to me compared to isometric, since again I want to be in the world and not playing a virtual pen and paper game), and amazing writing.  However the character development isn't the absolute best.
> 
> Dragon Age: Origins might be an even better example of what I want out of an RPG, for its dynamic character development and how responsive the plot is to your decisions, combined with tactical gameplay.  But the gameplay is a bit more dumbed down than I'd like.  Open world would be a huge benefit for me, like Dragon Age: Inquisition which is my most anticipated game of the year.  But I think that's enough RPG ranting from me, since what I want will never be done unless I make my own studio.


 
 Nah, Pillars of Eternity is supposed to be made for the old school rpg fans who funded it like me. The people whol wanted the time of games like Baldur's Gate to return and Obsidian knew that this is not a marketable game for the producers and that's why relied on crowd funding. In my book there is still no rpf that can touch Baldur's Gate 2 - no Icewind Dale, no Neverwinter Nights, no Dragon Age but I am very hyped about Pillars of Eternity, DA: Inquisition and the Witcher 3.


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Nah, Pillars of Eternity is supposed to be made for the old school rpg fans who funded it like me. The people whol wanted the time of games like Baldur's Gate to return and Obsidian knew that this is not a marketable game for the producers and that's why relied on crowd funding. In my book there is still no rpf that can touch Baldur's Gate 2 - no Icewind Dale, no Neverwinter Nights, no Dragon Age but I am very hyped about Pillars of Eternity, DA: Inquisition and the Witcher 3.


 
  
 I'm somewhat surprised you're excited for The Witcher 3.  That franchise is just lacking in RPG elements too much for me, I call them action games first and RPG second.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> I'm somewhat surprised you're excited for The Witcher 3.  That franchise is just lacking in RPG elements too much for me, I call them action games first and RPG second.


 
 Well, first,  I'm very involved with the books, actually my uncle has been translating them in my country and second, I really liked the second game despite all its faults. And I'm a gamer who likes good games - not just pure rpg or anything - I play anything. Actually, Shovel Knight is probably my favorite game so far this year for example


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Well, first,  I'm very involved with the books, actually my uncle has been translating them in my country and second, I really liked the second game despite all its faults. And I'm a gamer who likes good games - not just pure rpg or anything - I play anything. Actually, Shovel Knight is probably my favorite game so far this year for example


 
  
 Yeah I suspect if I had an interest in the books, I'd have interest in the games too.  I don't only play RPGs but they're definitely my passion when it comes to gaming.  They just provide the most.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> Yeah I suspect if I had an interest in the books, I'd have interest in the games too.  I don't only play RPGs but they're definitely my passion when it comes to gaming.  They just provide the most.


 
 Well, I've been a huge rpg fan all my life and when everyone was playing Diablo I was playing Baldur's Gate and people couldn't understand me. Anyway, as much as I like the pure D&D experience I can't say that's my only preference. I greatly appreciate and even prefer more engaing games like Demon's Souls and Dark Souls and am one of the biggest fans, so probably Bloodborne is my most anticipated game second to none.


----------



## vaibhavp

rhamnetin said:


> Lately I've been playing Divinity: Original Sin.  It surpassed my expectations and is definitely a stand-out RPG.  It has a more classic, turn-based style yet it avoids being a dated wannabe 1998 game like many others.  It's full of innovation and uses modern technology to its advantage.  The world is vast and quite interesting to explore (but not groundbreaking), the combat and overall gameplay is nearly flawless.  *It's not story-driven at all though*, so all it has going for it is the gameplay, and it lacks the full party creation/customization seen in games like Icewind Dale and Wasteland 2 so some may disapprove of this.  Nonetheless, that's how I feel after about 35 hours into the game.  I'm not anywhere close to finished, probably not even half finished.  I won't toss out a meaningless score but I do recommend this game to anyone who likes real RPGs, opposed to dumbed down casualized action semi-RPGs.  If you prefer the latter, stick to The Witcher franchise.


 

  
 atleast it must have some sort of plot like fallout 2 / New Vegas?
  
 I am looking forward to playing it, but a good plot and story are important in this type of game, at least for me.


----------



## Rhamnetin

vaibhavp said:


> atleast it must have some sort of plot like fallout 2 / New Vegas?
> 
> I am looking forward to playing it, but a good plot and story are important in this type of game, at least for me.


 
  
 Fallout: New Vegas has solid writing with very good dialogue and character development, better than most games in that regard (I haven't played FO2 yet).  Divinity: Original Sin on the other hand, it has a plot but it's nothing original or complex so far.  Character development isn't really there.  Granted, I'm only 35 hours in and I feel I'm not even half way through the game yet, but in terms of story this game seems like it's on the same level as Icewind Dale or the first Neverwinter Nights game.  Saving the universe from some evil, with a few slight twists along the way that I haven't fully discovered yet.


----------



## vaibhavp

rhamnetin said:


> Fallout: New Vegas has solid writing with very good dialogue and character development, better than most games in that regard (I haven't played FO2 yet).  Divinity: Original Sin on the other hand, it has a plot but it's nothing original or complex so far.  Character development isn't really there.  Granted, I'm only 35 hours in and I feel I'm not even half way through the game yet, but in terms of story this game seems like it's on the *same level as Icewind Dale or the first Neverwinter Nights game*.  Saving the universe from some evil, with a few slight twists along the way that I haven't fully discovered yet.


 
  
 if its like first nwn then its ok. it had acceptable story.
  
 am playing through icewind dale 2, and in initial stages, its really tough. looks like I need to rest after each battle which I don't like. so the progress have been very slow.
  
 if you liked new vegas writing, imo fallout 2 is one level up over it. both are rather similarly structured with difference being one is 3d, except fo2 does not have extra padding that bethesda games generally have in abundance.


----------



## DJScope

rhamnetin said:


> Fallout: New Vegas has solid writing with very good dialogue and character development, better than most games in that regard (I haven't played FO2 yet).  Divinity: Original Sin on the other hand, it has a plot but it's nothing original or complex so far.  Character development isn't really there.  Granted, I'm only 35 hours in and I feel I'm not even half way through the game yet, but in terms of story this game seems like it's on the same level as Icewind Dale or the first Neverwinter Nights game.  Saving the universe from some evil, with a few slight twists along the way that I haven't fully discovered yet.


 
  
 Fallout's 2 is still one of the best games on my list. FO 1 and 2 are awesome games that need to be played if you\re into classic games. Original Sin is actually a pretty good adaptation. They've tried to expand on the original Divine Divinity and I'm they've done a good job. Only thing I don't like about it, is that it is turn based. I suggest you try Divine Divinity before playing Original Sin, though, it's on of the hardest games I've ever played. The game doesn't scale in difficulty like most do, so you gotta watch out how far you stray away from the path because you could find yourself in high level country. 
  
 Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Riza Hawkeye

Interesting because I've been meaning to start Fallout 1 which I haven't began just yet.
  
 I've revisited Duke Nukem 3d for a old nostalgia trip. I'd give the game a 8 for sheer fun of it, still love playing through today, the space missions were the most interesting overall. I kind of miss the old dos computer we used to have, as we had the original games and others like Prince of Persia, Commander Keen, Terminator and heaps of others


----------



## Rhamnetin

djscope said:


> Fallout's 2 is still one of the best games on my list. FO 1 and 2 are awesome games that need to be played if you\re into classic games. Original Sin is actually a pretty good adaptation. They've tried to expand on the original Divine Divinity and I'm they've done a good job. Only thing I don't like about it, is that it is turn based. I suggest you try Divine Divinity before playing Original Sin, though, it's on of the hardest games I've ever played. The game doesn't scale in difficulty like most do, so you gotta watch out how far you stray away from the path because you could find yourself in high level country.
> 
> Just my 2 cents!


 
  
 I don't prefer turn based either, but then again aren't FO1 and FO2 turn based?  I'm going to play them at some point though, I do expect them to have even better writing than New Vegas since they're written by the same people who wrote Planescape: Torment, which so far is my favorite classic RPG.


----------



## DJScope

rhamnetin said:


> I don't prefer turn based either, but then again aren't FO1 and FO2 turn based?  I'm going to play them at some point though, I do expect them to have even better writing than New Vegas since they're written by the same people who wrote Planescape: Torment, which so far is my favorite classic RPG.




The story is pretty good in F2, F1 not as good. The games are pretty hard so make sure you save a lot, since there isn't any auto save. There is LOTs to do in both games, the open world is enormous. IMO, in terms of open world, F2 is much better. Though I admit, as hesitant as I was after plating F3, I did enjoy the Schiit out of the game and NV was a good sequel though not AS good. I'm very eager to see what F4 has in store for us.


----------



## Rhamnetin

djscope said:


> The story is pretty good in F2, F1 not as good. The games are pretty hard so make sure you save a lot, since there isn't any auto save. There is LOTs to do in both games, the open world is enormous. IMO, in terms of open world, F2 is much better. Though I admit, as hesitant as I was after plating F3, I did enjoy the Schiit out of the game and NV was a good sequel though not AS good. I'm very eager to see what F4 has in store for us.


 
  
 Fallout: New Vegas has so many improvements over FO3, especially in terms of RPG elements, though FO3's world is just much better (that's Bethesda for you).  Though mods really help out with both games.  I really wonder why FO4 hasn't been announced yet...


----------



## DJScope

rhamnetin said:


> Fallout: New Vegas has so many improvements over FO3, especially in terms of RPG elements, though FO3's world is just much better (that's Bethesda for you).  Though mods really help out with both games.  I really wonder why FO4 hasn't been announced yet...


 
  
 Fallout has a huge legacy, believe it or not. They did the same thing with FO3. If history serves us right, then FO4 will be even better. The FO games get progressively better with every iteration. I just hope they stick to it's roots. IMO the best thing that they could do is recreate the whole FO2 world and base the story in those times, having the same NPCs, towns, etc. That would be awesome!


----------



## Rhamnetin

djscope said:


> Fallout has a huge legacy, believe it or not. They did the same thing with FO3. If history serves us right, then FO4 will be even better. The FO games get progressively better with every iteration. I just hope they stick to it's roots. IMO the best thing that they could do is recreate the whole FO2 world and base the story in those times, having the same NPCs, towns, etc. That would be awesome!


 
  
 The original Fallout revolutionized the RPG genre and Fallout 3 really showcased a step-up in open world design.  I'd love to revisit the iconic locations in the first two games in 3D with modern technology.  I wish Obsidian or Bethesda would remake FO1 and FO2 with the gameplay of FO3/New Vegas.  At least someone is trying:
  
 http://www.nexusmods.com/newvegas/mods/48095/?


----------



## DJScope

rhamnetin said:


> The original Fallout revolutionized the RPG genre and Fallout 3 really showcased a step-up in open world design.  I'd love to revisit the iconic locations in the first two games in 3D with modern technology.  I wish Obsidian or Bethesda would remake FO1 and FO2 with the gameplay of FO3/New Vegas.  At least someone is trying:
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/newvegas/mods/48095/?


 
  
 Looks like a great project!


----------



## jackwess

I'm a big Fan of the Fallout Series and it has a great modding community. They have achieved much over the years, i hope this dream come true soon.


----------



## Axeslinger0u812

No one talking about the Destiny beta? Or am I missing something. Lol. 

I would give the beta a solid B. there's some intense moments, but definitely room for improvement. The audio needs work, and I'm not looking forward to doing all this work again when the real game comes out. Lol. But it's fun. Glad I preordered.


----------



## DJScope

axeslinger0u812 said:


> No one talking about the Destiny beta? Or am I missing something. Lol.
> 
> I would give the beta a solid B. there's some intense moments, but definitely room for improvement. The audio needs work, and I'm not looking forward to doing all this work again when the real game comes out. Lol. But it's fun. Glad I preordered.




Watched a couple of live gameplay of Destiny. Looks like a pretty solid game. I'm not a fan of the futuristic FPS genre.


----------



## Blisse

djscope said:


> axeslinger0u812 said:
> 
> 
> > No one talking about the Destiny beta? Or am I missing something. Lol.
> ...




I'm gonna bring my x1 to work tomorrow and download/play it. Can't play at home because no ethernet connection and wifi (not really at home)


----------



## Kamakahah

I have about 20 or so hours on Divinity Original Sin and it's been pretty entertaining. It's making me want to go back and play Fallout 2 for the 'upteenth' time. It was one of those games that landed right in my teen years and I played it more than I should admit. 
  
 Original Sin has some flaws that are starting to gnaw at me: Loot stat randomization is totally fk'd up. I decided to do a test when I was at a place with multiple chests that are coded for a high chance of legendary and even unique drops. I scumsaved (which I hate and refuse to do) for about 2 hours and made notes on stats assigned to particular types of gear as well as the randomization of stats and number of stats. Their algorithm is balls. That was my conclusion. There are very limited possibilities and scumsaving to get the 'best' gear would be an terrible waste of your time and unnecessary in the first place with crafting/blacksmithing. The chance of you rolling specific stats that you want is either impossible (not available) or has a snowflake's chance in hell. It was good to verify either way. Helps to stop me from any desire to min/max and just play the damn game. 
  
 The story is pretty straight forward. Nothing stands out to me as being special or glaringly bad. The difficulty is average if you don't take advantage of the obvious pairings of talents/skills that can turn the game into an easy mode slaughter-fest. I want more random, make you scream out "bulls***" deaths. Make some of them comical. Only one that really comes to mind atm, but it was lackluster.
  
 There are a few occasional bugs that interrupt the gameplay, but nothing game breaking yet. The most annoying for me are the pathing issues on uneven terrain. One character usually get's stuck and I have to individually select them and find the sweet spot to get them moving again. 
  
 I like that you can't scumsave vendors to reset gold/skill boots, but instead they reset each time to level. Well, I guess you can for the skill books at each level. Storage is easy since none of the general boxes and storage containers reset. Just grab some and place them outside your favorite portal area/crafting area as an alternative to the built in option.
  
 I really enjoy the crafting. I wish they would have taken it a few steps further. Unique book drops that detail ingredients for unique items would have been great and added random fun for multiple playthroughs. The customization options are pretty good in the mid-late game, but more variation would still be good. I like that they don't just hand you a trainer that gives recipes. So refreshing to have to figure stuff out and find the recipes. 
  
 Anyway, it's probably a 6.8/10 for me right now. After a few more months of patches and maybe additional content, it could reach up to an 8.5/10 for me.


----------



## DJScope

kamakahah said:


> I have about 20 or so hours on Divinity Original Sin and it's been pretty entertaining. It's making me want to go back and play Fallout 2 for the 'upteenth' time. It was one of those games that landed right in my teen years and I played it more than I should admit.
> 
> Original Sin has some flaws that are starting to gnaw at me: Loot stat randomization is totally fk'd up. I decided to do a test when I was at a place with multiple chests that are coded for a high chance of legendary and even unique drops. I scumsaved (which I hate and refuse to do) for about 2 hours and made notes on stats assigned to particular types of gear as well as the randomization of stats and number of stats. Their algorithm is balls. That was my conclusion. There are very limited possibilities and scumsaving to get the 'best' gear would be an terrible waste of your time and unnecessary in the first place with crafting/blacksmithing. The chance of you rolling specific stats that you want is either impossible (not available) or has a snowflake's chance in hell. It was good to verify either way. Helps to stop me from any desire to min/max and just play the damn game.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It only just came out of beta, so give it a chance. Have you played Divine Divinity?
  
 Me and my cousins spent weekends playing FO2 and then FOT afterwards. Hours I wouldn't give back for anything! =D


----------



## Rhamnetin

I'm done with Divinity: Original Sin for a while, as I encountered a broken main quest that prohibits me from moving forward.  Broken quests were fixed but I'd have to start a new game which I don't feel like doing right now.  So... back to my second playthrough of the Mass Effect trilogy.


----------



## Kamakahah

djscope said:


> It only just came out of beta, so give it a chance. Have you played Divine Divinity?
> 
> Me and my cousins spent weekends playing FO2 and then FOT afterwards. Hours I wouldn't give back for anything! =D




Yeah, like I said, in a few months worth of patches it should definitely improve. 

Never played Divine Divinity. I have a large enough backlog that it's hard to want to add anymore.

I normally don't give many games a second chance after release. I'm really tired of the current standard for games at release date. Many releases are barely at closed beta levels when released. It didn't use to be that way.

Games that do open, paid alpha and beta access are even bigger jokes 99% of the time. I love how people defend them with the excuse, "it's still alpha/beta, it'll get better." Horse****. You are paying for a mediocre game so that a few guys can sustain themselves while gaining experience and building a portfolio in the best case scenario. Sometimes it's a simple money grab. Most of these games go no where.
The one exception I make is for crowd funding campaigns for a legitimate development team.

I do miss the days of actually having to fill out applications for alpha and closed beta.

I realize that the current environment for making games heavily favors those with money. Yes, it's complicated. The fact remains that both the big and little fish seem to have significantly lower standards than developers/publishers of the past. Not that the past was all roses and unicorns either. 

Anyway, I'm going to finish out this play through and maybe come back in 6 months for another round when my memory has had time to forget.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Been playing Child of Light lately, and I'm simply blown away. From the art to the soundtrack and everything in between, this game is just a masterpiece. And to think, big-name dev and publisher Ubisoft made this otherwise indie-looking game. 
  
 Oh yeah, I decided to make a video playthrough series, too -- just about 45 minutes in, but I just got started. Linx here for anyone interested. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Also grabbed WATCH_DOGS for the fun of it. The hacking is cool, but not *that *cool. Also, I really hate Aiden's sister -- especially how she's so obvlivious to the fact that her brother is the Vigilante. I mean, just *look* at him! I *love* that Nemesis outfit, though -- great way to stay hidden in the dark and look pretty badass beating up people with a stick. I'm on the fence about the story, though. It seems cliched and like your regular action movie, but the game pretty much *is* a regular action movie.


----------



## Axeslinger0u812

thatbeatsguy said:


> Also grabbed WATCH_DOGS for the fun of it. The hacking is cool, but not *that* cool. Also, I really hate Aiden's sister -- especially how she's so obvlivious to the fact that her brother is the Vigilante. I mean, just *look* at him! I *love* that Nemesis outfit, though -- great way to stay hidden in the dark and look pretty badass beating up people with a stick. I'm on the fence about the story, though. It seems cliched and like your regular action movie, but the game pretty much *is* a regular action movie.




I don't know what it is, but I just can't get into this game. I borrowed it from a coworker (thankfully, would've been sad if I bought it), and have played 6-8 hours? Probably more. But it's not grabbing me. At all. I have no interest in playing it when I fire the X1 up. I would rather play tomb raider for the third time, or power star golf. Even killer instinct online, which brings out the nerd rage in me like no other. It's too bad because it looks so good, and plays smooth, and has some new things in it, but...I don't know.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> I'm done with Divinity: Original Sin for a while, as I encountered a broken main quest that prohibits me from moving forward.  Broken quests were fixed but I'd have to start a new game which I don't feel like doing right now.  So... back to my second playthrough of the Mass Effect trilogy.


 
 After the third part of ME, I cannot force myself to start over again.... I need a modder to change the ending so that I can try it again. Thou truth be told I didnt enjoy the 3rd part at all. I felt too forced to continue the main quest in order to do anything (I liked more the open galaxy, and doing missions when i wanted. This was especially important for me at my second playthrou when i found out that other squad mates would say different things in the same situation.... how would Jack respond to that.... or Grunt.... etc).


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> After the third part of ME, I cannot force myself to start over again.... I need a modder to change the ending so that I can try it again. Thou truth be told I didnt enjoy the 3rd part at all. I felt too forced to continue the main quest in order to do anything (I liked more the open galaxy, and doing missions when i wanted. This was especially important for me at my second playthrou when i found out that other squad mates would say different things in the same situation.... how would Jack respond to that.... or Grunt.... etc).


 
  
 The ending with Leviathan and Extended Cut is not that bad.  Did you only play it without the DLC?  If not, what didn't you like about it?  
  
 ME3's galaxy is just as open as the other games really, you can generally do missions when you want and it retains the hub-based, sandbox gameplay for the most part.  Squad mates still say very different things in the same situations, depending on how you handle the situation.  ME3 continues the formula used in ME2, improving upon it mechanically.  I always found it strange that people treat it like a vastly different game just because they didn't like the ending.


----------



## WhiteCrow

axeslinger0u812 said:


> No one talking about the Destiny beta? Or am I missing something. Lol.
> 
> I would give the beta a solid B. there's some intense moments, but definitely room for improvement. The audio needs work, and I'm not looking forward to doing all this work again when the real game comes out. Lol. But it's fun. Glad I preordered.


 

 I got in on the tail end of the beta. made it to level 8. Fantastic game so far. 7/10.
 It takes the best of Borderlands, Halo's design choices, and MMO scheme and does very good things with them as just an off the cuff observation. The writing is a little dull and the story is nothing spectacular but the game play makes up for most of that. The combat is hand over foot better than Borderlands 1 and 2 I blame Gearox...and BURCH! for this (jokes on the Burch) and the class system seems interesting. I'm going to be picking it up for sure after playing the beta; it was just so enjoyable its hard not to like.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> The ending with Leviathan and Extended Cut is not that bad.  Did you only play it without the DLC?  If not, what didn't you like about it?
> 
> ME3's galaxy is just as open as the other games really, you can generally do missions when you want and it retains the hub-based, sandbox gameplay for the most part.  Squad mates still say very different things in the same situations, depending on how you handle the situation.  ME3 continues the formula used in ME2, improving upon it mechanically.  I always found it strange that people treat it like a vastly different game just because they didn't like the ending.


 
 The ending actually bothered me from a different point of view.
 To be clear, I really disliked the game (the only exception was geth consensus and geth/quarian conflict). In fact, I felt so out of place in ME3, that at some point I just youtubed the ending to figure out how it ends, because I really didnt want to play it anymore.
  
 Nah, I played without the DLC (thhou I did watch the extended endings, they felt a bit lackluster. Hell, I even decided Its better to belive the Indoctrination Thoery). My problem wasent exactly "main story" beeing weak, but both in ME1 and ME2 you start small and you build up (weapons upgrades, more squad mates, etc). Then, when you reach a mid boss it feels like an epic battle. In between you get to romance, or fly around helping someone.... etc. The world feels bigger, with more in it.
 IN ME3, I felt like all enemies were kinda the same. Except the banshees at the asari ardak-jasi (or something like that) temple where it felt more dreadful.
  
 Also, no final boss in ME3 (This was something I just dont understand).
  
 Perhaps the problem is that in both ME1 and 2 there was something that really impressed me, and I overlooked the things that would bother me.
  
 Ofc thats my view of it, not a fact in itself.
  
 In a way I felt like ME3 was more like Call of Duty, less like Mass effect (Many cool scenes to make it feel like a movie instead of a nice challange to make you feel like you are the one doing the great stuff).


----------



## martin vegas

Not out until Friday the 1st of august in England!


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> The ending actually bothered me from a different point of view.
> To be clear, I really disliked the game (the only exception was geth consensus and geth/quarian conflict). In fact, I felt so out of place in ME3, that at some point I just youtubed the ending to figure out how it ends, because I really didnt want to play it anymore.
> 
> Nah, I played without the DLC (thhou I did watch the extended endings, they felt a bit lackluster. Hell, I even decided Its better to belive the Indoctrination Thoery). My problem wasent exactly "main story" beeing weak, but both in ME1 and ME2 you start small and you build up (weapons upgrades, more squad mates, etc). Then, when you reach a mid boss it feels like an epic battle. In between you get to romance, or fly around helping someone.... etc. The world feels bigger, with more in it.
> ...


 
  
 I think you might be right about ME3 having less enemy diversity, though I can't say for sure.  This can make it a bit more disappointing from a shooter standpoint.  The things I dislike about ME3 are that you can't holster your gun (this drives me crazy), and the reused twist with The Illusive Man which by now is very unoriginal as it was also used in ME1 and ME2 Arrival DLC.  But hey, Bioshock reused System Shock 2's twist and nobody complained about that except me.  
  
 As for ME3 not having a final boss fight, I think they did this for a few reasons: one being that ME2's boss fight wasn't very well received, and I think they wanted to be a bit less predictable.  They probably didn't feel the need to add another shooter element in the form of a big boss fight at the end, they settled for putting in the encounter with The Illusive Man before reaching the ending itself.  Personally I don't have a problem with this: I found ME2's boss fight to be laughable due to the design of the boss itself.  I'm not a fan of boss fights, they usually feel too consolish and are poorly done.  I think the only boss fight I really liked was the end battle in Neverwinter Nights 2 due to how strategic it was.
  
 I don't see the relation between ME3 and CoD.  The cool scenes in games like CoD, Naughty Dog games, The Witcher, etc definitely are just to emulate movies, though ME3's scenes are still very much dictated by previous player choice.  Ultimately ME3 did have the most, and the biggest scenes since everything was coming to a conclusion.  But you are still doing the "great stuff" in ME3, or the "not so great" stuff depending on your choices.


----------



## kova4a

I have to admit I was a;so kinda disappointed with ME3. Unlike most elitists I don't think it's such a bad game, I just think that ME2 raised the bar too high and ME3 just failed to deliver on the high expectations. Neither is it comparable in any way to cinematic experience like TLOU and Uncharted 2. And as far as the Systen Shock - Bioshock comparison, I have to say that I liked much more how Bioschock turned out. For some reason System Shock's twist never really impressed me that much but might be because at the time Silent Hill was still blowing my mind.


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Neither is it comparable in any way to cinematic experience like TLOU and Uncharted 2.


 
  
 Yeah they aren't the same: Naughty Dog games just want to be movies.  They skimp on every game aspect and are really primitive in their gameplay and overall game design, they're all about the cutscenes.  Mass Effect is all about player choice and interaction; the cutscenes don't have fancy camera angles or really good facial animation like Naughty Dog games, but you're actually involved in the scenes in Mass Effect.  The plot plays out according to the player, the relationship with characters is dictated by the player.  It's far more advanced and involving than just trying to be a movie.  I was never impressed by anything Naughty Dog made, if I wanted a movie I'd go watch one and get much better writing and more impressive performances.
  
 The last mission in ME2 goes down as one of the greatest moments in video game history, nothing will top that.  As far as the rest of the game goes, I find it to be on the same level as ME3.  Both have very similar gameplay, except ME3 has a few more RPG elements and mechanical improvements.  Both have impressive sets and level design, though ME3 wins here with some amazing locations like Tuchanka, Rannoch, and other homeworlds.  ME2's Citadel was such a disappointment.  You also have to make the most difficult decisions in ME3 by far.  Character development is top notch in both, rivaled only by Dragon Age and some of Telltale's games.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> Yeah they aren't the same: Naughty Dog games just want to be movies.  They skimp on every game aspect and are really primitive in their gameplay and overall game design, they're all about the cutscenes.  Mass Effect is all about player choice and interaction; the cutscenes don't have fancy camera angles or really good facial animation like Naughty Dog games, but you're actually involved in the scenes in Mass Effect.  The plot plays out according to the player, the relationship with characters is dictated by the player.  It's far more advanced and involving than just trying to be a movie.  I was never impressed by anything Naughty Dog made, if I wanted a movie I'd go watch one and get much better writing and more impressive performances.


 
 I didn't refer to it in a negative way. Just saying as it is. And I do like Naughty Dog's games - not all of them  but Uncharted 2 is top notch IMO but just mentioned them to confirm my opinion that ME shouldn't really be comapred to this kind of games in despite all the cutscenes. Anyway, for someone like me who thinks Baldur's Gate 2 is the best rpg ever created ME's freedom and player choice wasn't anything impressive but I was very surprised overall with ME2 and it definitely gets in my top 10 games. My point was just that that there is a reason why ME3 is not very liked and that reason is ME2. The only way this is comparable to Naught Dog is that Uncharted 3 is to Uncharted 2 what ME3 is to ME2  - couldn't match its predecessor in any way.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Well you're definitely right about Uncharted 3 vs Uncharted 2, Uncharted 3 has some really bad moments.  Though I think the main reason people liked ME2 more is really just due to the negative reception of ME3's ending.  You'd see it on forums; pretty much everyone was loving ME3 at launch until the very end, and their bad memories of the ending colors their view of the entire game.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> Well you're definitely right about Uncharted 3 vs Uncharted 2, Uncharted 3 has some really bad moments.  Though I think the main reason people liked ME2 more is really just due to the negative reception of ME3's ending.  You'd see it on forums; pretty much everyone was loving ME3 at launch until the very end, and their bad memories of the ending colors their view of the entire game.


 
 Nah, I don't know about the other people but I don't care about the ending, I just think ME2 was a much better game. Better pacing, better story, the ending aside, better side quests, I just got hooked right away. ME3 was just MEH for me. And I don't rally care about game endings coz in my mind all games have the ending I want. And we shouldn't really be talking about Uncharted coz it's kinda unrelated and now that's what I call disappointment - not even SH: Homecoming disappointed me that much and that's coming from a die-hard SH fan.


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Nah, I don't know about the other people but I don't care about the ending, I just think ME2 was a much better game. Better pacing, better story, the ending aside, better side quests, I just got hooked right away. ME3 was just MEH for me. And I don't rally care about game endings coz in my mind all games have the ending I want. And we shouldn't really be talking about Uncharted coz it's kinda unrelated and now that's what I call disappointment - not even SH: Homecoming disappointed me that much and that's coming from a die-hard SH fan.


 
  
 Yeah I wasn't talking about you, that was just something I noticed on other sites at the time.  Your sentence about SH: Homecoming is very shocking to me, that was one of the worst sequels I've ever played.  The difference between SH: Homecoming and the first three is enormous, almost a slight genre change seeing how action-oriented Homecoming is.  
  
 Speaking of reused twists... that's another game guilty of it!  Or so I'm told, I never finished Homecoming but I've been told it reuses the twist used in Silent Hill 2.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> Yeah I wasn't talking about you, that was just something I noticed on other sites at the time.  Your sentence about SH: Homecoming is very shocking to me, that was one of the worst sequels I've ever played.  The difference between SH: Homecoming and the first three is enormous, almost a slight genre change seeing how action-oriented Homecoming is.
> 
> Speaking of reused twists... that's another game guilty of it!  Or so I'm told, I never finished Homecoming but I've been told it reuses the twist used in Silent Hill 2.



LOL Homecoming was ridiculously bad and yeah, kind of a rehash on the ending. My point was that Uncharted 3 was such a bad sequel that even Homecoming was a better sequel. And I never understood scores like the ign masterpiece etc. It's like saying that Phantom Menace is the best SW movie


----------



## catspaw

Well, good endings or bad, bosses or not, its just a fragment of the game itself.
  
 Probably Id have to replay ME3 and 2 now to really remember what bothered me about ME3 enough to actually stop playing it.
  
 I do however remember reading somewhere that Bioware had to remake the ending because the original got leaked. I could think of many endings far better than 3 light beams...
 I dont know how people actually accept the ending of ME3 even with the DLCs as passable, but this is subjective.
  
 All that ME3 hate aint without a reason after all ( I know some people will hate anything, but ME3 was kinda more than your random 50 kids who want to see the world burn).
  
 Bioshock on the other side: The first one in terms of story I couldnt care less. Fun game, but due to the shooting etc.
 Bioshock 2 on the other side, I loved the Idea of a big daddy running to find his little sister as "father". Someone said it right in a Bioshock review "cute, in a creepy way".


----------



## vaibhavp

rhamnetin said:


> Yeah they aren't the same: Naughty Dog games just want to be movies.  They skimp on every game aspect and are really primitive in their gameplay and overall game design, they're all about the cutscenes.  Mass Effect is all about player choice and interaction; the cutscenes don't have fancy camera angles or really good facial animation like Naughty Dog games, but you're actually involved in the scenes in Mass Effect.  The plot plays out according to the player, the relationship with characters is dictated by the player.  It's far more advanced and involving than just trying to be a movie.  I was never impressed by anything Naughty Dog made, if I wanted a movie I'd go watch one and get much better writing and more impressive performances.
> 
> The last mission in ME2 goes down as one of the greatest moments in video game history, nothing will top that.  As far as the rest of the game goes, I find it to be on the same level as ME3.  Both have very similar gameplay, except ME3 has a few more RPG elements and mechanical improvements.  Both have impressive sets and level design, though ME3 wins here with some amazing locations like Tuchanka, Rannoch, and other homeworlds.  ME2's Citadel was such a disappointment.  You also have to make the most difficult decisions in ME3 by far.  Character development is top notch in both, rivaled only by Dragon Age and some of Telltale's games.


 

 well naughty dog games made my non gaming family members interested in gaming. I will give them that.


----------



## catspaw

I came back to Path of Exile 2 days ago. Having quite some fun in there. 7/10.


----------



## Rhamnetin

vaibhavp said:


> well naughty dog games made my non gaming family members interested in gaming. I will give them that.


 
  
 Yep that is the point of casual games.
  
 Quote:


catspaw said:


> Well, good endings or bad, bosses or not, its just a fragment of the game itself.
> 
> Probably Id have to replay ME3 and 2 now to really remember what bothered me about ME3 enough to actually stop playing it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I recommend replaying the whole trilogy since Mass Effect is really one game split into three different parts.  You're right about the original ending being leaked, I also like the current ending much more than the original leaked one.  
  
 ME3 actually has 4 endings though most people aren't aware of it.  So you think you can write a better one?  How about it then?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Most of the ME3 hate is really bandwagon hate.  They judge it before playing it; they see everyone and all their friends saying it sucks due to the ending, so they say the same to fit in.  Of course I'm referring to the majority, places like IGN and Gamespot, not anyone here.  
  
 I partially agree with you on Bioshock.  It probably had a great story, but I couldn't care less about it since I found the game to be so boring... just running through corridors shooting things.  I really despise corridor shooters, they're way too repetitive and simple.  I never touched any of the other Bioshock games.  I couldn't even finish System Shock 2 since it was so boring.


----------



## Kiyoshi22

ME3's hate is somewhat warranted even if there is a bandwagon. But I agree that a lot of hate is bandwagon hate. I know quite a few people who were playing it - were told some spoilers and immediately hated it without finishing it. Some I think were not even halfway through the game.
  
 Currently playing divinity original sin. Have to say I absolutely love this game. There are some game breaking bugs, I came across one that prevented me from progressing the main story (ended up having to restart from beginning - the bug did get patched)
 Some games you can tell that the developers put in a lot of love. I am sure all dev's put love into their work but with this game it stands out.
 Still don't think the game is for everyone but I do hope more can enjoy it and the community for the game grows. It is one of those types of games that the community can really add to it by their additional content.


----------



## catspaw

If i had to do an ending for ME3, Id probably use a three fold system:
  
 One would depend on your Paragon/renegade status, and see how consistent or inconsistent the player was in their choices in the previous games. This would happen to be a talk with a reaper entity (harbringer maybe) and if the player has been using the paragon/renegade system only to get an advantage in the game (get access to paragon/Renegade wheel options) then the player would have to be cunning in order to convince the reaper. Thus, there would not need to be a consistent behavior, just smart counter arguments and similar.
 If the player did however favor heavily paragon or renegade behavior over the course of ME1, 2 and 3, their behavior in this "boss talk" would also have to be consistent, and obviously the reaper would try to make us choose differently so that our will is challenged.
  
 That would be my "talk" ending. And probably Id use here the indoctrination ending if you fail the talk. If it works, the reapers acknowledge that their program is wrong, thus help rebuild the damage they did, with Sheppard guiding them.
  
 Two, I would use a Boss fight that would be totally imbalanced, making it almost impossible to win, where every asset you collected would represent an actual ally in the fight. This would include team mates, their ME2 allience missions, ME1 saved people, and a big long ETC. This could be done in two ways: one big overpowered boss (probably not the one id choose), two a fight with 20 reapers at the same time, and with ofc your allies with you (Im sure die hard fans would rush the game as bad as possible to try take out 20 reapers by themselves for that ultimate archivment).
  
 In this case, if the player did everything right to have the highest EMS (it was called MES right?), the fight would be somewhat Equal. In this case, falling in battle would be an ending (a cut scene would play showing how the reapers do their thing, and go back to doing whatever they do when they not killin ppl).
  
 If you do beat the reaper boss, it dosent actually mean "they all die, you won". It just shows how every race togheter joins forces to take them out one by one (it wouldn't say if you managed to win or not, and id probably stuck another DLC in your face after that .).
  
 The third ending would be one that would be slightly hidden. basically like in metro 2033 where you can have an ending that ends in not killing the dark ones (especially if you consider that only 2% of the players managed to find this ending at all).
  
 In this one, if you beat the reapers (via talk or boss fight), the ending you get is a complete rework of ME3 (the game gives you and ending but it dosnt end per se). You can visit places again (reworked, everyone is living thier lives as in the begining of ME1), but Id add your place, your romance and a few blue little children perhaps, as well as parties in Omega with ppl cheering for you and similar. .
  
 So, this is what I can do in 5 minutes (of making up an idea for the endings). Ok... it was in 10 minutes.


----------



## DJScope

Too many "TL;DR" post in this thread xD


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> If i had to do an ending for ME3, Id probably use a three fold system:
> 
> One would depend on your Paragon/renegade status, and see how consistent or inconsistent the player was in their choices in the previous games. This would happen to be a talk with a reaper entity (harbringer maybe) and if the player has been using the paragon/renegade system only to get an advantage in the game (get access to paragon/Renegade wheel options) then the player would have to be cunning in order to convince the reaper. Thus, there would not need to be a consistent behavior, just smart counter arguments and similar.
> If the player did however favor heavily paragon or renegade behavior over the course of ME1, 2 and 3, their behavior in this "boss talk" would also have to be consistent, and obviously the reaper would try to make us choose differently so that our will is challenged.
> ...


 
  
 Your first idea is one that I've seen brought up before, it's a classic cRPG ending.  The story would have to be rewritten for it though.
  
 Second idea is actually somewhat similar to one I had, Dragon Age: Origins had a similar final mission where every alliance you made shows up as an entity in the final fight.  Though I had this idea for the last mission on Earth, not the ending itself.  The Earth mission also could have been much better, it felt very generic in ME3 while ME2's final mission was one of the best missions ever in video game history (though the boss fight was dumb and generic).  
  
 It's hard to tell from your post but it seems you're in favor of rewriting the entire ending of ME3 to ignore the whole Star Child and Leviathan aspect, and making it possible to bargain with the Reapers.  Do you also wish for a different motive for the Reapers?


----------



## p321p

Call of Duty Ghost (Ps4)
  
 I've been playing the recent CODs mainly for its multiplayer. Ghost was refreshing compared to BO2. In Ghost, time to kill was way faster than to BO2's. This could be a good or bad thing, you could kill people fast or die really fast. I've also been playing COD in a competitive setting which makes the game funner including Ghost (but BO2 was way better in this aspect). Due to that, I'll give it a 8.5/ 10 of enjoyment.


----------



## Rhamnetin

I played Ghosts briefly.  I never found it to be refreshing, felt like the same game again except with new skins.  In my opinion every CoD game after WaW (which I didn't like either) should have been a $15 expansion/DLC.  CoD 2 was the best of the series by far.


----------



## p321p

Despite there are different studios making COD, they all have that COD feeling. Imo it's about encountering gunfights every few seconds of the match. I get you about the dlc pack, I felt like MW3 was just a giant dlc pack for MW2. But I can't say the same for the others. BO2 and Ghost was different due to the ttk, which to me is a huge factor that comes into play.


----------



## Rhamnetin

p321p said:


> Despite there are different studios making COD, they all have that COD feeling. Imo it's about encountering gunfights every few seconds of the match. I get you about the dlc pack, I felt like MW3 was just a giant dlc pack for MW2. But I can't say the same for the others. BO2 and Ghost was different due to the ttk, which to me is a huge factor that comes into play.


 
  
 Well TTK can easily be modified in a patch, so that doesn't change the DLC feeling to me.  Heck, when I ran a Crysis and Crysis Wars server on PC I changed the TTK for my server just by changing gun damage values.  Now those are two games I really miss...


----------



## p321p

Ohh I see. I basically play COD on console only so I don't have that much experience with pc gaming or other games dlc pack  aha.


----------



## Rhamnetin

p321p said:


> Ohh I see. I basically play COD on console only so I don't have that much experience with pc gaming or other games dlc pack  aha.


 
  
 If you like fast time to kill, you should get a PC and play Insurgency and Rising Storm.  The former is basically a slower paced, more realistic Counter Strike while the latter is essentially an extremely realistic/hardcore version of Battlefield (1942) minus aircraft.


----------



## p321p

rhamnetin said:


> If you like fast time to kill, you should get a PC and play Insurgency and Rising Storm.  The former is basically a slower paced, more realistic Counter Strike while the latter is essentially an extremely realistic/hardcore version of Battlefield (1942) minus aircraft.


 
 Yeah one day, I'm gonna get a good gaming rig! But for now I'll just make do with the ps4 haha.


----------



## DJScope

Just finished Wolfenstein: New Order. 
  
 It truly is a spectacular story and some really great acting and gameplay to boot. I thoroughly enjoyed it from start to finish and will be considering replaying it for Wyatt's timeline.
  
 I give the game a solid 9/10.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

djscope said:


> Just finished Wolfenstein: New Order.
> 
> It truly is a spectacular story and some really great acting and gameplay to boot. I thoroughly enjoyed it from start to finish and will be considering replaying it for Wyatt's timeline.
> 
> I give the game a solid 9/10.


 
 I actually took a look at that game, but don't know if it's worth the sixty bucks. I hear you could dual-wield guns, though, which is pretty badass.


----------



## Rhamnetin

thatbeatsguy said:


> I actually took a look at that game, but don't know if it's worth the sixty bucks. I hear you could dual-wield guns, though, which is pretty badass.


 
  
 I don't think any shooter is worth $60, except maybe the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series and none of them ever went for $60 thankfully.  I have a rather silly rule in which I want at least one hour of gameplay for every dollar I spend.  So for $60 I want at least a 60 hour game, lol.  Needless to say I don't pay $60 for games very often, though a big reason for that is that I only got into RPGs in 2012.
  
 I've been playing Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut as of late.  I played the non Director's Cut version so it's interesting to see the differences here.  The main difference is that the boss fights are supposedly less generic, but I haven't gotten to any yet.  Somehow it seems even _more _detailed, which is ridiculous considering how detailed and responsive the regular version is.  I found some new things in Sarif Industries that I never saw before.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEYbYueESNE
  
 Interesting to see that in the first mission, I killed almost every terrorist.  As a result, Sarif employees are scared of me and/or telling me to take anger management classes.  The cops view me as a murderer.  When I played the original, I barely killed anyone and they viewed me totally differently, calling me a hero and praising the lack of a bloodbath.


----------



## WhiteCrow

I been playing a few games.
  
 Alice:Madness returns.(5/10 as an "objective" view) (7/10 for my enjoyment of the actual game). I have a total soft spot for this game and series; it's just got so much charm and despite being stuck in the "action platformer" era its still a great game if you can over look some minor flaws. Bugs don't really plagued this game but they are common occurrence to some.  The story's fairly good and definitely has a more adult angle than some games claiming to be for a mature audience BUT not just relying on blood and boobies. The combats okay though I wish they had added in some of the things that got left on the cutting room floor, and it is a real bummer knowing that they will never make a third game.  If you like dark fantasy and surreal imagery mixed into your game you might like this.
  
  
 AND
  
 Delver! THE BETA! 8/10 and it's only getting better.
  
 Delver is a rouge like first person dungeon crawler made by an indie team on Steam and Android OS. Rogue like games are starting to dominate the indie game market and it's a bit frightening because it seems htey are going to turn into the new "FPS of the mainstream market" and something taking over a market really isn't great. This game however just nails it so hard it's silly. The game play is simple, you walk around in a dungeon and kill things making your way down seven random floors that follow a pattern. Dungeon; Cave, Sewers, and ruins. The enemy list is fairly simple made up of 16 different enemy types that kinda have their own areas through out the dungeon. Loot is the bread and butter here although it often leads you to your death. One play through I was just gifted by the RNG gods with fantastic loot right at the get go and nearly beat it...NEARLY, that's something I should add; this being a rouge like means its also very hard especially at the end. This game does force you to think too and that's nice; you cant just beast your way though it like I tried to do on me last play through with a meat wall character. It is worth mentioning that when you die you're dead, you keep your gold but that character you had is gone for ever...at least at the moment.
  
 If you like any games with rouge elements to it, seriously...give this a shot. The combat's fun, the environments are great for being "minecraft-esq" meaning that..well its supposed to be classic rouge and look like a 16 but game but made in a 3d realm, strategy over strength is the way to go, and the random loot is sup[er fun to mess around with. Being in beta the game still has it's flaws but they are few and far between, this also means that its getting a lot of attention from its developer and always improving.


----------



## DJScope

thatbeatsguy said:


> I actually took a look at that game, but don't know if it's worth the sixty bucks. I hear you could dual-wield guns, though, which is pretty badass.




Indeed you can dual wield pretty much every weapon in the game, even the sniper rifle. IMO, $60 for a great Tarantinoesque one of a kind game is a small price to pay.


----------



## Axeslinger0u812

djscope said:


> Indeed you can dual wield pretty much every weapon in the game, even the sniper rifle. IMO, $60 for a great Tarantinoesque one of a kind game is a small price to pay.




Probably should've grabbed it for $49 then when it was on sale awhile back. Lol. I've been interested, but just can't pull the trigger.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Do you like spaceships? Do you like rockets? Do you like simulations? Do you like Minion astronaut rip-offs? Do you want them all in one game? Then Kerbal Speace Program is for you!
  
 Seriously though, it's a hilarious little simulation that actually is pretty legit. No, it's not a pro, MS Flight simulation, but it's still pretty f'ing hard to get to the Moon (which is pretty much the core of every vehicle simulation). Also, it's got funny descriptions that rival teh likes of The Sims. And even though it's still in early access, it's got most of the sandbox features down, which makes for a lot of fun.
  
 If you do get this though, good luck getting your ship to the Moon.


----------



## DJScope

thatbeatsguy said:


> Do you like spaceships? Do you like rockets? Do you like simulations? Do you like Minion astronaut rip-offs? Do you want them all in one game? Then Kerbal Speace Program is for you!
> 
> Seriously though, it's a hilarious little simulation that actually is pretty legit. No, it's not a pro, MS Flight simulation, but it's still pretty f'ing hard to get to the Moon (which is pretty much the core of every vehicle simulation). Also, it's got funny descriptions that rival teh likes of The Sims. And even though it's still in early access, it's got most of the sandbox features down, which makes for a lot of fun.
> 
> If you do get this though, good luck getting your ship to the Moon.




This actually sound good. Something I could play with the kids.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

djscope said:


> This actually sound good. Something I could play with the kids.


 
 Some screenshots for ya:


----------



## Blisse

Ryse is pretty. Chapter 4 and I finally figured out how to do an execution. Very satisfying. 7.5/10 for button mashing?  Story is okay too I guess.


----------



## alv4426

Started playing FF7 for the first time and with visual mods, so far its awesome but man Im so happy visuals have gotten so much better today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. FF/KH FTW


----------



## DJScope

alv4426 said:


> Started playing FF7 for the first time and with visual mods, so far its awesome but man Im so happy visuals have gotten so much better today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You, my friend, are in for one of the longest and most satisfying journeys ever made in a game. If you I had time to sit down and replay this game again. It took more 1.5 years to finish my first play through. Without any walkthroughs or help from the internet.


----------



## Axeslinger0u812

djscope said:


> You, my friend, are in for one of the longest and most satisfying journeys ever made in a game. If you I had time to sit down and replay this game again. It took more 1.5 years to finish my first play through. Without any walkthroughs or help from the internet.




Yeah, took me about the same with a guide, but only because my brother erased my memory card when I was on the third disc. He suffered my wrath. VII gets a lot of crap from "hardcore" rpg players for being overrated and much worse than other entries in the series, and yet also has it's worth exaggerated because it was a majority of the players from that era's first true rpg's, so it holds a special place for them. 

I'm firmly in the second group. Lol. No shame. Loved this game through both playthroughs, and will buy it again when they get the iOS version released. Especially with the 3 minute summons. Would also be a first day buyer if they remastered/remade it for new gen.


----------



## DJScope

axeslinger0u812 said:


> Yeah, took me about the same with a guide, but only because my brother erased my memory card when I was on the third disc. He suffered my wrath. VII gets a lot of crap from "hardcore" rpg players for being overrated and much worse than other entries in the series, and yet also has it's worth exaggerated because it was a majority of the players from that era's first true rpg's, so it holds a special place for them.
> 
> I'm firmly in the second group. Lol. No shame. Loved this game through both playthroughs, and will buy it again when they get the iOS version released. Especially with the 3 minute summons. Would also be a first day buyer if they remastered/remade it for new gen.


 
  
 They're just fanboys. I've played most of the games in the FF series up to FF9 which is where I stopped because FF9 was complete garbage, IMO. And have also played FF14 which is a beautiful game but is NOT a FF game, it's not even an open world game, just linear crap. So I kind of given up on all future iterations. I've also finished Chrono Trigger which was an AWESOME game and is the only one that I can truly say can rival FF7. FF8 isn't as good in longevity and story but it is special in it's own right, unfortunately I never finished it. I got to the end and was fighting Ultimicia over and over again, could finish it though, then my memory card got corrupt one day. 
  
 SqaureENIX promised us a FF7 remake and I will continue to hold my breath till them. But until they do create the remake, which they won't, I've sworn to never play another garbage FF game until that happens.


----------



## Axeslinger0u812

djscope said:


> They're just fanboys. I've played most of the games in the FF series up to FF9 which is where I stopped because FF9 was complete garbage, IMO. *And have also played FF14 which is a beautiful game but is NOT a FF game, it's not even an open world game, just linear crap*. So I kind of given up on all future iterations. I've also finished Chrono Trigger which was an AWESOME game and is the only one that I can truly say can rival FF7. FF8 isn't as good in longevity and story but it is special in it's own right, unfortunately I never finished it. I got to the end and was fighting Ultimicia over and over again, could finish it though, then my memory card got corrupt one day.
> 
> SqaureENIX promised us a FF7 remake and I will continue to hold my breath till them. But until they do create the remake, which they won't, I've sworn to never play another garbage FF game until that happens.




The bold part seems to be the biggest issue with the last few FF's. Some are better than others, but still don't FEEL like they belong. I haven't played any of them extensively because of that, so I could be wrong, though. Don't want to overly judge games I haven't really played. Lol. I got burned by Skyrim for that reason. Thought it was overrated long before I played it, and ate my words and then some when I did. Bethesda needs to announce another Elder Scroll or Fallout entry soon...


----------



## DJScope

axeslinger0u812 said:


> The bold part seems to be the biggest issue with the last few FF's. Some are better than others, but still don't FEEL like they belong. I haven't played any of them extensively because of that, so I could be wrong, though. Don't want to overly judge games I haven't really played. Lol. I got burned by Skyrim for that reason. Thought it was overrated long before I played it, and ate my words and then some when I did. Bethesda needs to announce another Elder Scroll or Fallout entry soon...


 
  
 I must say Skyrim was a really spectacular game. Though it kind of left you wanting more at the end. Felt kind of unfinished. I didn't play any of the DLCs, though. I didn't feel like they were worth the money, especially since there were other free community build quest mods that looked a million times better than any of the DLCs.
  
 I'm also eagerly awaiting FO4.


----------



## Rhamnetin

djscope said:


> I must say Skyrim was a really spectacular game. Though it kind of left you wanting more at the end. Felt kind of unfinished. I didn't play any of the DLCs, though. I didn't feel like they were worth the money, especially since there were other free community build quest mods that looked a million times better than any of the DLCs.
> 
> I'm also eagerly awaiting FO4.


 
  
 Skyrim isn't a story driven game, the campaign isn't the main focus as it is with typical single player games.  No mod provides a world that's as intricately detailed ore content heavy as Solstheim, and Dawnguard is honestly a much better campaign than any mod I've played for it.  Falskaar, Wyrmstooth, Moonpath to Elsweyr, and everything from ThirteenOranges aren't quite that good.  
  
 I think Skyrim is more worth the money than any other game by far... I have 750 hours in it and I'm not even close to experiencing everything it has to offer.  Nobody even comes close to Bethesda when it comes to open world level design, except perhaps Obsidian on their one attempt.  Definitely the most lasting appeal and content of any game, my #2 most played game isn't even half this.


----------



## vaibhavp

rhamnetin said:


> Skyrim isn't a story driven game, the campaign isn't the main focus as it is with typical single player games.  No mod provides a world that's as intricately detailed ore content heavy as Solstheim, and Dawnguard is honestly a much better campaign than any mod I've played for it.  Falskaar, Wyrmstooth, Moonpath to Elsweyr, and everything from ThirteenOranges aren't quite that good.
> 
> I think Skyrim is more worth the money than any other game by far... I have 750 hours in it and I'm not even close to experiencing everything it has to offer.  Nobody even comes close to Bethesda when it comes to open world level design, except perhaps Obsidian on their one attempt.  Definitely the most lasting appeal and content of any game, my #2 most played game isn't even half this.


 

 holy ****
  
 what were you doing for all that time.
  
 my most played game Demons souls comes at around 105 hours.


----------



## kova4a

vaibhavp said:


> holy ****
> 
> what were you doing for all that time.
> 
> my most played game Demons souls comes at around 105 hours.


 
 Well, I guess that's a matter of perspective and how much you are invested into a certain game. I have spent around 150 on Skyrim - never really enjoyed it and I was one of the biggest Elder Scrolls fan but for instance have sunk at least 400 hours into Oblivion. And don't get me started on Demon's Souls coz I have spent 500+ hours on it and double that for Dark Souls.
 It's just an individual thing - I barely spent 100 hours in Diablo 3 and if it wasn't for a friend of mine, who wanted to finish it on all difficulties I wouldn't have played more than 15 hours - my father has spent more than 2000 hours on it since I gave him my account.


----------



## Rhamnetin

vaibhavp said:


> holy ****
> 
> what were you doing for all that time.
> 
> my most played game Demons souls comes at around 105 hours.


 
  
 750 hours isn't that much in Skyrim.  I've made about a dozen characters I suppose, though I didn't heavily play all of them.  I've played every major questline once, only now am I actually in the process of replaying anything.  I don't do the usual "make a character that does everything", I usually role play as more specific characters which explains why the game lasts longer for me.  The most playtime I have on one character is about 160 hours, which was my very first character (a Nord warrior that did the main quest and Companions questline).  I even found a few new locations recently.
  
 PC games generally have by far the most content and least repetitiveness, Skyrim being a game that follows a classic formula invented by another PC game, not to mention I use close to 100 mods in it.  In my 750 hours if Skyrim I haven't really replayed anything yet except for some side quests and now the College of Winterhold main questline.  I have over 300 hours in four other games, and over 200 hours in four other games, and this doesn't count Morrowind or Oblivion which I only started not too long ago, nor does it include Neverwinter Nights 2 for which I've only played the campaign and one expansion (I currently have a little over 100 hours in it).  But I can only play so much.


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, one can spent an insane amount of time on some rpgs. I personally have spent around 300 hours on Oblivion with just one character. I have been mainly an rpg player, so I have invested thousands upon thousands of hours into that genre. I actually started off with hack and slash stuff as my father got hooked when the first Diablo came out and respectively me and my brother got hooked too. And after that Baldur's Gate came out and I actually expected it to be like Diablo but it wasn't. I knew nothing about D&D and its rules at the time, so I did A LOT of reading and really got into it and Baldur's Gate took all of my spare time followed by Icewind Dale, Neverwinter Nights, Planescape, Fallout, KOTOR etc. 
 Now I'm mostly hyped about Pillars of Eternity coz most people forget that Obsidian is actually created by the devs from the closed Black Isle, so the exactly same devs created Fallout 2, Planescape: Torment and Icewind Dale and also worked on Baldur's Gate. So when people wonder why Bethesda let Obsidian develop New Vegas and bash on them I just find this ridiculous as they were the studio who initially started developing and was supposed to make Fallout 3 before they got closed and the the game was cancelled.


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Yeah, one can spent an insane amount of time on some rpgs. I personally have spent around 300 hours on Oblivion with just one character. I have been mainly an rpg player, so I have invested thousands upon thousands of hours into that genre. I actually started off with hack and slash stuff as my father got hooked when the first Diablo came out and respectively me and my brother got hooked too. And after that Baldur's Gate came out and I actually expected it to be like Diablo but it wasn't. I knew nothing about D&D and its rules at the time, so I did A LOT of reading and really got into it and Baldur's Gate took all of my spare time followed by Icewind Dale, Neverwinter Nights, Planescape, Fallout, KOTOR etc.
> Now I'm mostly hyped about Pillars of Eternity coz most people forget that Obsidian is actually created by the devs from the closed Black Isle, so the exactly same devs created Fallout 2, Planescape: Torment and Icewind Dale and also worked on Baldur's Gate. So when people wonder why Bethesda let Obsidian develop New Vegas and bash on them I just find this ridiculous as they were the studio who initially started developing and was supposed to make Fallout 3 before they got closed and the the game was cancelled.


 
  
 I don't think Obsidian has everyone from Black Isle Studios.  inXile has Brian Fargo, the founder of Interplay.  They might have others though I'm not sure.  I wish Obsidian went back to try to advance the RPG genre like they did with Neverwinter Nights 2, KOTOR 2, and even Fallout: New Vegas in some ways.  It looks like they're taking a step back with Pillars of Eternity, making it a 1998 clone instead of something innovative and not dated.  I feel the same way about inXile and Torment: Tides of Numenera.  But we'll see when they come out.


----------



## DJScope

vaibhavp said:


> holy ****
> 
> what were you doing for all that time.
> 
> my most played game Demons souls comes at around 105 hours.


 
  
 It took me a year and a half to finish Final Fantasy 7, who knows how many hours. And I've finished Diablo 2 3 times and played through half of it the 4th time. If you really don't get sick of a game even after you finish it, that's how you know that that game was worth your time and money.
  
  
  


rhamnetin said:


> Skyrim isn't a story driven game, the campaign isn't the main focus as it is with typical single player games.  No mod provides a world that's as intricately detailed ore content heavy as Solstheim, and Dawnguard is honestly a much better campaign than any mod I've played for it.  Falskaar, Wyrmstooth, Moonpath to Elsweyr, and everything from ThirteenOranges aren't quite that good.
> 
> I think Skyrim is more worth the money than any other game by far... I have 750 hours in it and I'm not even close to experiencing everything it has to offer.  Nobody even comes close to Bethesda when it comes to open world level design, except perhaps Obsidian on their one attempt.  Definitely the most lasting appeal and content of any game, my #2 most played game isn't even half this.


 
  
 I guess that's a matter of opinion.
  
 There have been many more games out there that were much better in terms of a full package. Like Legend of Zelda: OoT, Golden Eye, Fallout 1 & 2, XCOM (original), Mario series and Mario Kart (original), and there are plenty more games. At the time these games came out, they were much better than what Skyrim was when it came out. The quality of games are kind of declining and plus we're getting spoilt with a plethora of mediocre games with good graphics. It kind of desensitizes us from enjoying games with great stories with bad graphics.


----------



## vaibhavp

rhamnetin said:


> I don't think Obsidian has everyone from Black Isle Studios.  inXile has Brian Fargo, the founder of Interplay.  They might have others though I'm not sure.  I wish Obsidian went back to try to advance the RPG genre like they did with Neverwinter Nights 2, KOTOR 2, and even Fallout: New Vegas in some ways.  It looks like they're taking a step back with Pillars of Eternity, making it a 1998 clone instead of something innovative and not dated.  I feel the same way about inXile and Torment: Tides of Numenera.  But we'll see when they come out.


 
  
 I would love to play a well polished alpha protocol sequel from them.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> I don't think Obsidian has everyone from Black Isle Studios.  inXile has Brian Fargo, the founder of Interplay.  They might have others though I'm not sure.  I wish Obsidian went back to try to advance the RPG genre like they did with Neverwinter Nights 2, KOTOR 2, and even Fallout: New Vegas in some ways.  It looks like they're taking a step back with Pillars of Eternity, making it a 1998 clone instead of something innovative and not dated.  I feel the same way about inXile and Torment: Tides of Numenera.  But we'll see when they come out.


 
 Well, a lot of the devs. Interplay was just the main publisher for their games but Black Isle did the development, so Brian Fargo was just a producer. But yeah, some of the devs went to create Troika even earlier than Black Isle was closed and some joined them after but after Troika was closed most of them went to Obsidian AFAIK. 
Anyway, I don't see Pillars of Eternity (because of Path of Exile can't really call it PoE) as a step back. To me it's the genre going back to its roots. It's rpg and it was supposed to be turn-based and heavy on the D&D rules - the whole rpg genre has started turning into action adventure and shooters with rpg elements, so I welcome games that don't try to be a commercial hit for the teenagers nowadays. And did any of you try the new Sacred - it's insanely disappointing and bad.


----------



## Rhamnetin

djscope said:


> I guess that's a matter of opinion.
> 
> There have been many more games out there that were much better in terms of a full package. Like Legend of Zelda: OoT, Golden Eye, Fallout 1 & 2, XCOM (original), Mario series and Mario Kart (original), and there are plenty more games. At the time these games came out, they were much better than what Skyrim was when it came out. The quality of games are kind of declining and plus we're getting spoilt with a plethora of mediocre games with good graphics. It kind of desensitizes us from enjoying games with great stories with bad graphics.


 
  
 I guess your first sentence nails it, LOL.  Comparing Mario games and Mario Kart, shooters, platformers, to an open world RPG?  Far from an apples to apples comparison.  Aside from Fallout 1 and 2, none of those games mean squat to me.  In the big picture, those other games are microscopic while Skyrim and Fallout are vast and endless and far more ambitious.  A matter of opinion indeed; Skyrim lets me live a virtual life, explore the most detailed and dense open world ever made, interact with a world in many ways and play in over two dozen different styles while Goldeneye lets me... run around corridors and shoot people, Zelda is like a wannabe RPG without anything to actually make it an RPG, Mario games let me jump around, Mario Kart lets me drive around and throw stuff at people.  Yeah, Skyrim is way more of a full package than that.  
  
 Overall I agree that the quality of games is declining, just look at CoD, Battlefield, The Witcher, The Last of Us, Uncharted, Metal Gear Solid, Dead Space, Gears of War, Halo, all these other super popular mainstream games.  When playing them, I feel insulted, as if the developers are treating me like a moron.  They're all casual games and the point of them is to get non-gamers to like them.  But that's just really not for me.  Hell, I wrote a longer rant about what I want in games here.  This will also better explain what a "full package" is when it comes to games.    
  
 http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/985-What-Makes-the-Greatest-Game-of-All-Time
  
 Skyrim however is a beacon of hope for me, even though it's far from perfect and made ten times better with user made modifications.  Compared to Morrowind and Oblivion, Skyrim shows vast mechanical improvements and has an open world that's a million times more detailed and alive, but it's not without its sacrifices (less skills/talents, worse campaign and much less story focus).  Dragon Age (especially the first) shows amazing advancement when it comes to character development and storytelling compared to Baldur's Gate, at the cost of gameplay complexity.  So even in today's best games, we're seeing some sacrifice and nothing that's a clear improvement in every regard.  No game has yet to come close to Planescape: Torment's writing.  We don't see D&D's complexity or versatility anymore. 
  
 Gaming has just shifted to a younger audience these days, where complexity and immersion are usually not desired.  Most people want casual action games and most gamers can't appreciate a complex piece of writing like Planescape, or a strategic challenge like XCOM.  Still, when I look at the games I play, it's a handful of older games and a handful of newer games.  Most of the times I prefer the newer ones, I find isometric 2.5D RPGs to lack immersion.  I don't want to be playing a tabletop game, I want to be in the protagonist's shoes, influence others, influence the plot, have conversations with people and not read dialogue boxes.  Though at the same time I do want some of that old school mechanical difficulty and complexity, particularly NWN 2's gameplay.
  
 The shooter genre is one of few I see as being infinitely better than 10-15 years ago (the other being the racing genre, with the advancement of racing simulators).  No shooter from back then has Metro's story focus, level of detail, or even gameplay depth which doesn't say much.  None have S.T.A.L.K.E.R.'s freedom.  Especially when it comes to multiplayer... yesterday's MP shooters like Quake, UT, and Goldeneye were about running around tight levels and shooting each other.  They were a test of reaction times.  They involved so little and get stale very fast for me.  While today I have Natural Selection 2, which is a test of your mind; of teamwork and planning, it involves so much more and has far more playstyles so I'm not doing the same thing as often.  Or if I feel like going to war, I have Rising Storm, which has a level of complexity and realism that wasn't attempted back then.  The ArmA franchise is another huge marked improvement in the shooter genre for me... along with Iron Front and OFP, there's nothing like them.
  
 Quote:


vaibhavp said:


> I would love to play a well polished alpha protocol sequel from them.


 
  
 Tell me about it, that game has so much potential but I really don't know what they were doing when designing the mechanics.  They should have teamed up with someone like Eidos Montreal, though I withhold that suggestion now due to their last two games being garbage (Thief and Deus Ex: The Fall, but the latter is a mobile game so it's understandable).
  


kova4a said:


> And did any of you try the new Sacred - it's insanely disappointing and bad.


 
  
 Thanks for the warning!  PoE (I'm gonna call it this anyway) isn't a step back compared to something like Dark Souls or The Witcher, that's for sure.  It goes back to what I said earlier in this post, with the older RPGs doing some things better, and some of the newer ones (not most) doing other things better.  Though I wonder if PoE will do anything better...


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> Overall I agree that the quality of games is declining, just look at CoD, Battlefield, The Witcher, The Last of Us, Uncharted, Metal Gear Solid, Dead Space, Gears of War, Halo, all these other super popular mainstream games.  When playing them, I feel insulted, as if the developers are treating me like a moron.  They're all casual games and the point of them is to get non-gamers to like them.  But that's just really not for me.  Hell, I wrote a longer rant about what I want in games here.  This will also better explain what a "full package" is when it comes to games.


 
 Well, it's just because these types of games are meant for a different audience. One can bash on the late CoD, Battlefield, Halo games for being all the same but at their core they are first person shooters, which doesn't make them bad games per se - just a genre in gaming. Whether it's your cup of tea that's another matter. Also MGS has an insane fanbase for a reason and yeah, some people might not like the heavy cinematic experience but the story is sold, the game mechanics are solid and Snake is solid ( pun intended lol). The same goes for games like The last of Us, which at the hardest difficulty provides a pretty decent challenge and while lacking the most polished stealth mechanics it has a pretty decent gameplay. Positive things can be said for pretty much all of the games you've listed both gameplay and story-wise. But, yeah, they are not rpgs. And Zelda is not an rpg - its an action adventure game with some rpg and puzzle elements which evolved into games like Darksiders. 
 And Dark Souls were never intended to be pure rpgs but action rpgs based on solid fighting mechanics and kind of an open world. You still can live in a different reality and pretend you're a hero on an epic quest but of course it is more of a linear experience despite the freedom you have to tackle different objectives in the order of your choosing. And the Souls sedries did bring back something I was missing for a while from action rpg games - killing NPCs and merchants


----------



## DJScope

rhamnetin said:


> I guess your first sentence nails it, LOL.  Comparing Mario games and Mario Kart, shooters, platformers, to an open world RPG?  Far from an apples to apples comparison.  Aside from Fallout 1 and 2, none of those games mean squat to me.  In the big picture, those other games are microscopic while Skyrim and Fallout are vast and endless and far more ambitious.  A matter of opinion indeed; Skyrim lets me live a virtual life, explore the most detailed and dense open world ever made, interact with a world in many ways and play in over two dozen different styles while Goldeneye lets me... run around corridors and shoot people, Zelda is like a wannabe RPG without anything to actually make it an RPG, Mario games let me jump around, Mario Kart lets me drive around and throw stuff at people.  Yeah, Skyrim is way more of a full package than that.


 
  
 Well your statement "I think Skyrim is more worth the money than any other game by far..." was a bit ambiguous. Hence why I didn't stick to one genre. 
  
 You cannot compare old game to new games directly. It's obvious new games are going to look better, it's just logical that way. The way I compare games is how that game made an impact when it was released using the technology provided to them at the time, how those games made an impact on your enjoyment of that game and how that game made an impact on the future iterations and future games in general. You don't buy a game and say, "HA! This game is terrible because the future games not even announced yet are going to be soooo much better.". That's why I don't agree that Skyrim is more worth the money than any other game. For me Skyrim was worth the money when it came out but it was not worth the following DLCs because the way the game ends kind of leaves a bad taste in your mouth and nothing will really redeem that for me.


----------



## kova4a

djscope said:


> Well your statement "I think Skyrim is more worth the money than any other game by far..." was a bit ambiguous. Hence why I didn't stick to one genre.
> 
> You cannot compare old game to new games directly. It's obvious new games are going to look better, it's just logical that way. The way I compare games is how that game made an impact when it was released using the technology provided to them at the time, how those games made an impact on your enjoyment of that game and how that game made an impact on the future iterations and future games in general. You don't buy a game and say, "HA! This game is terrible because the future games not even announced yet are going to be soooo much better.". That's why I don't agree that Skyrim is more worth the money than any other game. For me Skyrim was worth the money when it came out but it was not worth the following DLCs because the way the game ends kind of leaves a bad taste in your mouth and nothing will really redeem that for me.


 
 Yeah, that's how I treat games also. How much the game had an impact on the gaming world and how much it had an impact on me. There are different genres and different preferences - I personally don't just stick to one thing, I'm the type of games who plays pretty much anything from hardcore rpgs to mindless shooters. Also, different generations have different perspective on gaming and that's why the kids these days like certain games that one might find uninspired. One can consider rpgs having a better value and more worth buying because they provide you with hundreds of hours of adventures but another can say that a mindless shooter like CoD is not so mindless and can spend hundreds and thousands of hours killing people online. I just replayed the first Silent Hill the other day and was thinking how impressive was it when it was released and how 99% of the kids these days will just laugh at the idea of playing it. Or how Skyrim didn't impress me that much while Oblivion did. And Oblivion was the first next gen open world rpgs at the time, so even from graphical standpoint it was very impressive.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

*Elite Dangerous Beta 1.03*
  
 This is shaping up very nicely. The game world has been massively expanded (from 5 star systems up to 50) which has really made trading a lot more interesting. They've also added in the ability to group up with friends now (though last time I tried it didn't really work...) as well as the ability to chat to other players (a feature that had been sorely missing). The other main addition to the game is the introduction of missions. At this time they are all pretty basic, kill x amount of y faction, or transport these goods, etc. Nothing special but it does add a bit more structure to the game (before it was more just randomly kill x for money with no real context).
  
 The flight model seems more or less the same, combat is enjoyable and does not boil down to turreting like in Star Citizen (the slow yaw in Elite might not be realistic but it makes for better gameplay imo). There is a high skill factor involved especially when going PvP, ship and weapon types do matter but outmaneuvering your opponent goes a long way towards winning a fight. NPC AI could do with some improvement, as it stands if you get in close with the opponent  you can essentially kill them with little effort as they try to put distance between them and you.
  
 The sound in this game is very well done. From the noise of the engine to the sound the UI makes when you connect to a trade stations interface, it all just sounds right. I don't really know how to explain it well but the guys at Frontier Developments have done a fantastic job. Some of the effects might not be realistic (you can hear other ships fly past for instance) though I believe they have kind of explained it as a simulated sound within your cockpit to give you better tactical awareness (or whatever). The visuals are starting to improve as well, space station interiors look much more alive now, and the stars are looking a bit more dynamic with the addition of solar flares. Space itself is still very, er, empty. This makes the FTL travel (called supercruise in game) between planetary bodies a bit dull.
  
 Highly recommended if you like free form space 'sims' like Freelancer or X3.


----------



## Nugiyen

BioShock PS3 - 9/10 Bought the game years ago and almost forgot about it. I just started playing it last week lol.


----------



## RestoredSparda

The Last Of Us ps4 Remastered. 9.6 out of 10. 

Even more polished than the ps3 version. Better than a lot of movies I've watched lately and a must own.


----------



## Change is Good

restoredsparda said:


> The Last Of Us ps4 Remastered. 9.6 out of 10.
> 
> Even more polished than the ps3 version. Better than a lot of movies I've watched lately and a must own.




I actually give it a 9. Yes, very polished and a definite improvement over the ps3 version. All the add ons included was a plus also. My one complaint, however, is that the friendly AI is still stupified. Being that this is next gen, I think they could have implemented co-op play.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

restoredsparda said:


> The Last Of Us ps4 Remastered. 9.6 out of 10.
> 
> Even more polished than the ps3 version. Better than a lot of movies I've watched lately and a must own.


 
 The Last of Us Remastered looked awesome. Sadly, it's only PS3/4 exclusive, which is a huge NOPE. Sure, I do have a PS3, but I wouldn't want to waste my money on a game I'd probably ragequit on because I can't aim at a zombie right. I admit, I'm *horrible* when it comes to console shooters.


----------



## terance

thatbeatsguy said:


> The Last of Us Remastered looked awesome. Sadly, it's only PS3/4 exclusive, which is a huge NOPE. Sure, I do have a PS3, but I wouldn't want to waste my money on a game I'd probably ragequit on because I can't aim at a zombie right. I admit, I'm *horrible* when it comes to console shooters.


 
 I wouldn't let the skill ceiling sway you away from the game.
  
 I played on the easy mode with no aim assists and the game was a blast.
  
 There are also multiple assists (aside from changing the difficulty) that allow for people of all skill levels to enjoy the game.
  
 Just a heads up!  Don't want you to miss out on this awesome game because you think you'll be bad at it.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

terance said:


> I wouldn't let the skill ceiling sway you away from the game.
> 
> I played on the easy mode with no aim assists and the game was a blast.
> 
> ...


 
 LOL. Well, my PS3 is still in transit (moving to a new house) so I won't be able to play it yet. Thanks for the heads-up, though.


----------



## Zojokkeli

thatbeatsguy said:


> The Last of Us Remastered looked awesome. Sadly, it's only PS3/4 exclusive, which is a huge NOPE. Sure, I do have a PS3, but I wouldn't want to waste my money on a game I'd probably ragequit on because I can't aim at a zombie right. I admit, I'm *horrible* when it comes to console shooters.


 
  
 Definitely worth getting, and it's not really that hard game. I finished my first playthrough on hard, and didn't have any major trouble until the last few hours of the game. Also there isn't that much shooting in the game, mostly sneaking behind enemy backs and surprising them with bricks etc.


----------



## Bonney

I'm also hopeless at shooters - to the point where my friends laugh at my incompetence and toy with me quite a bit. But playing the game on easy was not impossible or near the hardest time I've ever had - sure I stuffed up more than a few times - but it was definitely an enjoyable experience overall. I think playing Starlancer, Sins of a Solar Empire and Total war has made me more patient than some people though. Don't lose hope that you won't be able to finish it.


----------



## vaibhavp

got a vita recently.
  
 loaded chrono trigger, final fantasy 6, 10 HD, 9, tactics, persona 3 portable, vagrant story, chrono cross. Am in jrpg heaven right now. got most of them from psn sale recently.
  
 haven't played any of them before.  square sure has amazing history.
  
 also recently finished FF 12. 9/10. Very well done all around from deep systems to graphics and exploration to music and story.


----------



## martin vegas

Playing the last of us remastered..it's getting good!


----------



## alv4426

I just got Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 Remix and Final Fantasy X/X2 HD Remaster (Im from that generation born 1990 so these are my favorites; X2 kinda sucks though). I have to get back to FF7 before I start these new games though... then get to the 50 games in my Steam library... then I wonder why I dont have enough of the ladies in my life


----------



## Blisse

New Steam client is prettyyyy 9/10


----------



## mdh994

Dota 2: 9/10 great game, good fun to play with friends
 World of tanks: 10/10. What could be more fun then driving huge tanks blowing each other up


----------



## DJScope

mdh994 said:


> Dota 2: 9/10 great game, good fun to play with friends
> World of tanks: 10/10. What could be more fun then driving huge tanks blowing each other up


 
  
 I also play WoT which server you play on?


----------



## mdh994

djscope said:


> I also play WoT which server you play on?


 
 The American server usually play on NA West, I am an Australian so I should be on the Sea but already has a couple tier tens and didn't want to change


----------



## DJScope

mdh994 said:


> The American server usually play on NA West, I am an Australian so I should be on the Sea but already has a couple tier tens and didn't want to change




Damn it! So many Aussies play on the NA server. I'm on the SEA server.


----------



## mdh994

djscope said:


> Damn it! So many Aussies play on the NA server. I'm on the SEA server.


 
 Aw man, that sucks, was looking forward to finding a new platoon buddy.


----------



## DJScope

mdh994 said:


> Aw man, that sucks, was looking forward to finding a new platoon buddy.




I know exactly what you mean. Its hard to find WoT players to plat with. I just joined an Aussie clan, my first clan. For the few months I've been playing I've been a lone wolf. Its heaps more fun playing with someone who you know will back you up.


----------



## mdh994

djscope said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Its hard to find WoT players to plat with. I just joined an Aussie clan, my first clan. For the few months I've been playing I've been a lone wolf. Its heaps more fun playing with someone who you know will back you up.


 

 Not wrong there, our whole family play it, so we all press battle at the same time and have a bit of a rivalry its great. I recently left the clan i was in because I stopped playing it for a while, what tier are you up to, I think i have a SEA account with a tier 5


----------



## DJScope

mdh994 said:


> Not wrong there, our whole family play it, so we all press battle at the same time and have a bit of a rivalry its great. I recently left the clan i was in because I stopped playing it for a while, what tier are you up to, I think i have a SEA account with a tier 5




Slowly working my way through T7. My main tanks are the SU152, IS, and KV3. I've also got the hellcat, the flakbus, Matilda, and some Japanese tank.


----------



## mdh994

djscope said:


> Slowly working my way through T7. My main tanks are the SU152, IS, and KV3. I've also got the hellcat, the flakbus, Matilda, and some Japanese tank.


 
 very nice, on the America server I have done close to 14k battles.... and have the m48 patton, e3, t57 heavy and nearly e5
 If you ever want just add beast994 to your friends list and i can roll
 in my little Matilda black prince, on the sea account.


----------



## DJScope

mdh994 said:


> very nice, on the America server I have done close to 14k battles.... and have the m48 patton, e3, t57 heavy and nearly e5
> If you ever want just add beast994 to your friends list and i can roll
> in my little Matilda black prince, on the sea account.




What kind of match making does the Matilda BP get? Coz I see T9s with my main tanks.


----------



## mdh994

djscope said:


> What kind of match making does the Matilda BP get? Coz I see T9s with my main tanks.


 
 Tier 6 is the highest it will see according to the world of tanks forums.


----------



## DJScope

mdh994 said:


> Tier 6 is the highest it will see according to the world of tanks forums.


 
  
 So unless I play with my Matilda, you'd be screwed! >.<


----------



## mdh994

djscope said:


> So unless I play with my Matilda, you'd be screwed! >.<




Haha yep pretty much, although I could just buy a tier 8 premium tanks.


----------



## Accoun

Final Fantasy XII. 
It's... OK. Don't know what to say more. I was never _that_ much into jRPG, leave alone FF (I have 4, 7, Tactics and 13 and haven't really played any of them for long except 7, but I have yet to finish it - "things" made me stop for a while and it's hard to make myself play after that time) but I recently bought a PS2 and browsing in a local game store, I found it (and it wasn't platinum release, unlike FF10 and Kingdom Hearts) - wasn't expensive, so I thought I might try it.


----------



## Riza Hawkeye

Been playing Warcraft 2: Tides of Darkness recently, never knew of the old RTS games from back then. Really really simple of course, but very fun no doubt. Been having more fun mucking around with the map editor to be honest. 7/10 at the very least, considering the age and everything. Always interesting to go back and see how it all began.


----------



## WhiteCrow

played the P.T. "demo" when a friend came over; went thought it to completion 6 times that night....holy COW!
 as just a "trailer"8/10 by a land slide, probably the most tense I have been playing a horror game in a VERY long time and the visuals are just stunning. The RNG/Puzzle aspect of it is also crazy and just the numerous ways the game messes with you by omitting or add ind things in each play through that are pretty different from person to person. If you have a ps4 and have not tried this, even if you're not a horror fan I really suggest you do.


----------



## vaibhavp

I recently tried Vita's headphone out.
  
 I had read somewhere it was not good, but it was surprisingly good. So much that I am considering loading some songs on it.
  
 To test it, I initially used you tube hi res version songs. I plugged in Hifiman RE400 which can get quiet harsh with my cellphone.
  
 to my surprise, sound was quiet refined and smooth. What surprised me the most was soundstage depth. Instrument separation was also stellar.
  
 Although it was not perfect. Instrument placement was not very precise and was rather hazy. Also note level detail was not very clear or pronounced. Although how much is because of youtube, I don't know.
  
 But it offered a very refined sound, and I think for me is a legit portable music player.


----------



## martin vegas

vaibhavp said:


> I recently tried Vita's headphone out.
> 
> I had read somewhere it was not good, but it was surprisingly good. So much that I am considering loading some songs on it.
> 
> ...


 

 The ps4 controller headphone out is decent aswell..I think the akg550's might sound good with the controller..should be good for watching late night movies!


----------



## vaibhavp

martin vegas said:


> The ps4 controller headphone out is decent aswell..I think the akg550's might sound good with the controller..should be good for watching late night movies!


 

 tried it extensively. image placement and note level details improved substantially with lossless wave files. I would've shifted my entire collection if it were not for sony's amazing memory cards.
  
 compared it with my usb powered audinst hud mini. its 110$ dac/amp, so entry level.
  
 audinst fleshes out sound more ie more details, and is more 3 dimensional. It has more steps between quiet and loud passages and more dynamic. it also drives full sized hps like akg k550 much better.
  
 Vita scores in smoothness department. Its completely grain free sound and with no harshness. I have never heard vinyl but from what I have read about it, vita sounds closer to that than audinst, cause no harshness. Also it cannot drive akg k550 well enough. I get enough loudness but instruments sound thin and it does'nt fill soundstage like audinst does.
  
 but biggest surprise to me is Vita - Hifiman RE400 pairing. Sound is devoid of any grain or harshness, that can come up when using other devices. Also I think I am hearing more layers of music with this pairing but I need to double check.
  
 I am planning to pick some mp3 tracks and fill internal memory with as many as I can jam in there, and use it with RE400 as portable rig.
  
 When I want to listen to music, take out memory card, when I want to play games, put it in.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

PS3 Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD- 9/10 Love, absolutely love the game and plot only reason it's not a 10 is because I got spolied on FF12 and seen what I believe Final Fantasy should be.

PS3 GTAV- 6/10 Yes it's a high buying game and so forth but it doesn't really do it for me.

PS3/4 COD Ghosts overall 7/10, Campaign 9/10 wonderful plot and character development along with gameplay I felt was very immersive, Extinction 10/10 absolutely amazing I have so much fun playing this, Muliplayer 2/10 Freaking sucks, spawns are piss poor, weapons shots sounds like farts, kills are boring, and the most camper friendly game I've ever played EVEN THE AI IN PRIVATE MATCH CAMP What!!!

PS4 Watchdogs 8.5/10 Very fun game to play online interation is really intuitive but sometimes irritating, missions are challenging but fun BUT does get pretty repetitive. Some trophies are friggin stupid i.e. complete the drinking challenge to level 10 on all 3 opponents, half impossible. Also this is both a plus and a minus this game DEFINITELY has an end once you've completed the campaign there's really nothing else to do.

PS4 The alpha and Beta of Destiny 10/10 Absolutely perfect, visually, audiotorily, game play everything I've never had so much fun playing a game LET ALONE the alpha/beta the co-op involment is as smooth as silk and really awesome again I stress if you're looking for a very fun and never dulling game (or so it seems in the alpha/beta as well as thr 10 year CONSTANT dlc (as in like small nik-nacs not full maps etc...) and event's they have planned this is one I highly recommend.


----------



## ThickGlasses

Final Fantasy X- 9.8/10
I've literally played this game 41 times. Enough said? Good.

Bravely Default- 7.3/10
I've played this game 3 times so far and not once has it amazed me. Whenever I get engrossed in the world it spits me back out again, be it Edea's English voice or Agnes's Japanese voice, or maybe the fact that the final boss is tough to beat at max job and character levels and endgame or better equipment, when most players will have mastered about 4-6 jobs with each character and MIGHT be level 70. Or maybe I'm still mad about completing the game an extra 4 times each playthrough. Engrossing world, good art and music direction, interesting characters. Above average.


----------



## Axeslinger0u812

army-firedawg said:


> PS3 GTAV- 6/10 Yes it's a high buying game and so forth but it doesn't really do it for me.
> 
> PS3/4 COD Ghosts overall 7/10, Campaign 9/10 wonderful plot and character development along with gameplay I felt was very immersive, Extinction 10/10 absolutely amazing I have so much fun playing this, Muliplayer 2/10 Freaking sucks, spawns are piss poor, weapons shots sounds like farts, kills are boring, and the most camper friendly game I've ever played EVEN THE AI IN PRIVATE MATCH CAMP What!!!
> 
> PS4 Watchdogs 8.5/10 Very fun game to play online interation is really intuitive but sometimes irritating, missions are challenging but fun BUT does get pretty repetitive. Some trophies are friggin stupid i.e. complete the drinking challenge to level 10 on all 3 opponents, half impossible. Also this is both a plus and a minus this game DEFINITELY has an end once you've completed the campaign there's really nothing else to do.




I agree with your GTA opinion, but also applied it to watchdogs. I played about 10 hours, and it was a painful 10 hours. A coworker let me borrow it, as he was curious how I would approach the last part, and i just couldn't care less about the game. I tried. I'm glad a new IP did so well, though. 

I also wish I played the campaign of ghosts before trading it in for Titanfall. I actually regret trading it in, even though the multiplayer was awful. 

And I agree completely with Your destiny assessment. Can't effing wait for that to come out.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

axeslinger0u812 said:


> I agree with your GTA opinion, but also applied it to watchdogs. I played about 10 hours, and it was a painful 10 hours. A coworker let me borrow it, as he was curious how I would approach the last part, and i just couldn't care less about the game. I tried. I'm glad a new IP did so well, though.
> 
> I also wish I played the campaign of ghosts before trading it in for Titanfall. I actually regret trading it in, even though the multiplayer was awful.
> 
> And I agree completely with Your destiny assessment. Can't effing wait for that to come out.




You could always rent ghosts. If you aren't trophy hunting you should easily be able to finish the campaign in a day but i see you point and can agree about watchdogs my fiancee is also really into the sims never did much for me at all but its the only game ive seen her play and enjoy.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

accoun said:


> Final Fantasy XII.
> It's... OK. Don't know what to say more. I was never _that_ much into jRPG, leave alone FF (I have 4, 7, Tactics and 13 and haven't really played any of them for long except 7, but I have yet to finish it - "things" made me stop for a while and it's hard to make myself play after that time) but I recently bought a PS2 and browsing in a local game store, I found it (and it wasn't platinum release, unlike FF10 and Kingdom Hearts) - wasn't expensive, so I thought I might try it.




Ff12 was by far my favorite ff. The level of detail in that game is astounding especially back in ps2 days i pray the make a remake for the ps4 like they did ffx for ps3. Hate ti hear you dont like it what kinda ganes you usually look for. If you like shooter mecha games my all time favorite is the armored core series you can get em at gamestop for like 3-10 bucks


----------



## catspaw

After a 8 month break I went back to broodwar.
 I still dont understand how this game feels so good so many years later.
 It basicly killed all the time I used to spend on Path of exile, Dark Souls 1 and Warframe for the last week .


----------



## Blisse

Finished FF13-2 just right now. Somewhere around 8.5-9/10. Voice acting let down by bad dialogue and writing, but solid if you ignore the writing. Everything else was great. Wished I could've put the full 100 hour treatment into it to 100% the game, but other games to move on to  Would be 9.5 if not for some annoying things like how hard it is to grind to get monster materials to level your pets. Really enjoy the faster pace.


----------



## ThickGlasses

blisse said:


> Finished FF13-2 just right now. Somewhere around 8.5-9/10. Voice acting let down by bad dialogue and writing, but solid if you ignore the writing. Everything else was great. Wished I could've put the full 100 hour treatment into it to 100% the game, but other games to move on to  Would be 9.5 if not for some annoying things like how hard it is to grind to get monster materials to level your pets. Really enjoy the faster pace.


A lot better than XIII, eh? I gave this game the Platinum treatment, if 'ya know what I mean.


----------



## Blisse

I liked 13 because the flow felt a bit more straightforward and not over the place (jumping timelines and finding gates wasn't as obvious), but 13-2 totally one-ups all the aspects of 13, minus that I wish there was a true "open-world" and there's one fight in Academia that's impossible before post-game and I've gotten stuck there a couple times.


----------



## erikfreedom

risen 3. 9/10   having a blast playing it.


----------



## Accoun

army-firedawg said:


> Ff12 was by far my favorite ff. The level of detail in that game is astounding especially back in ps2 days i pray the make a remake for the ps4 like they did ffx for ps3. Hate ti hear you dont like it what kinda ganes you usually look for. If you like shooter mecha games my all time favorite is the armored core series you can get em at gamestop for like 3-10 bucks


 
  
 Well, I never said I did not like it. So far I did - even if I don't think it's _great_, it's _at least_ good, if not a bit more...


----------



## Zojokkeli

Just finished The Walking Dead Season 2 the other day. Overall enjoyable, even though I felt there was too little actual gameplay most of the time. The last two episodes were the highlights of the show and raised the final grade to 7/10.
  
 Also recently finished Far Cry 3. The story, missions and characters were downright ridiculous (in the bad way) and optimisation for PC was iffy to say the least, but I enjoyed the island setting and taking down the enemy camps very much. I'd give it a good 6,5/10.
  
 The problem is deciding what to play next. I've got about 300 games backlog on PC and some on PS 3&4. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## martin vegas

Just bought borderlands and dark souls 2 for my xbox360 because there is no games on ps4 again..apart from infamous first light!


----------



## Blisse

martin vegas said:


> Just bought borderlands and dark souls 2 for my xbox360 because there is no games on ps4 again..apart from infamous first light!




haha my life too, i have an x1 but there's nothing on it so i just bought tales of symphonia chronicles for ps3


----------



## mdh994

martin vegas said:


> Just bought borderlands and dark souls 2 for my xbox360 because there is no games on ps4 again..apart from infamous first light!



Borderlands series are the best, but the dark souls series was a waste of life i will never get back..


----------



## Rawdawg3234

mdh994 said:


> Borderlands series are the best, but the dark souls series was a waste of life i will never get back..


 
 Dark Souls renewed my faith in video games...  I was so tired of picking up games and just mindlessly playing. Couldn't remember the last game that actually had any type of difficulty to it.  Maybe Contra, That Damn Ninja Turtles game oh and Way of the Samurai 3 was just confusing for the first 4 hours of play.
 I swore off Dark Souls the first few times I played it but went I back to it months later and its a very rewarding game to play. I highly recommend it.  It's nice that you can beat any enemy at almost any level.. It's all skill based. not equipment based.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Dark Souls is much more than just about the difficulty. It's also fantastic medieval fantasy rpg with a lovely world, interesting lore and great combat. At times it can get infuriatingly hard, but you can usually either cheese it out or have somebody help you. Despite all the schiit Dark Souls II gets, I think it's almost equally good. Haven't finished it yet, though.


----------



## vaibhavp

zojokkeli said:


> Dark Souls is much more than just about the difficulty. It's also fantastic medieval fantasy rpg with a *lovely world*, interesting lore and great combat. At times it can get infuriatingly hard, but you can usually either cheese it out or have somebody help you. Despite all the schiit Dark Souls II gets, I think it's almost equally good. Haven't finished it yet, though.


 
  
 demons souls betters it by quiet few miles.
  
 compared to that one, dark souls is rather generic and bland.
  
  
  
  
  
 admittedly it requires quiet a lot of farming, otherwise I found bosses way too difficult to actually beat.
  
 Dark souls is much better balanced in this department. If I will do as much farming in this game as much as demon's, I will probably make it a breezy affair.


----------



## Zojokkeli

vaibhavp said:


> demons souls betters it by quiet few miles.
> 
> compared to that one, dark souls is rather generic and bland.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Demon's Souls was great too. I found it to be a good deal easier than Dark Souls though. But it might be because I finished Dark Souls before playing Demon's, so all the mechanics were already familiar.


----------



## vaibhavp

zojokkeli said:


> Demon's Souls was great too. I found it to be a good deal easier than Dark Souls though. But it might be because I finished Dark Souls before playing Demon's, so all the mechanics were already familiar.


 

 what about


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



famelurker


 ?


----------



## Zojokkeli

vaibhavp said:


> what about
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Wasn't that hard if I remember correctly. Tower Knight was the only one that took me several retries, the rest of the bosses usually fell on first or second try.


----------



## Blisse

Playing Tales of Xillia (will order Xillia 2 and have Tales of Symphonia Chronicles on the way). Solid 8.5/10 so far, everything really works well. My two complaints is that I wish I knew how to play properly and not just button mash battles, and Teepo has the most annoying voice I've ever heard. Not far into it but really enjoying it.


----------



## Accoun

Does Xillia have the original dub? I don't play jRPGs much, but out of curiosity I checked out a video of the second one and the English voices are cringeworthy. I remember Valkyria Chronicles having both, but Final Fantasy XIII having only English ones (it wasn't exclusive, though so maybe they wanted parity with the X360 version that didn't have enough space for that) .


----------



## martin vegas

I am glad I went back to my xbox360 and went with dark souls 2 now..even though it's a bit of a grind having to collect souls to level up your character and sometimes you die before you get to a boss which is annoying, it's still up there with the best of them!


----------



## Blisse

accoun said:


> Does Xillia have the original dub? I don't play jRPGs much, but out of curiosity I checked out a video of the second one and the English voices are cringeworthy. I remember Valkyria Chronicles having both, but Final Fantasy XIII having only English ones (it wasn't exclusive, though so maybe they wanted parity with the X360 version that didn't have enough space for that) .




I never checked for the options haha. The voices are OK but not great/perfect. Passable for a translation. I think for FF13-LR there was an option to buy the Japanese voiceovers for $10 DLC. Never checked with the first two. I prefer listening though versus reading the subtitles for my games because then I'm paying attention to the scene rather than the bottom of the screen.


----------



## ThickGlasses

blisse said:


> I never checked for the options haha. The voices are OK but not great/perfect. Passable for a translation. I think for FF13-LR there was an option to buy the Japanese voiceovers for $10 DLC. Never checked with the first two. I prefer listening though versus reading the subtitles for my games because then I'm paying attention to the scene rather than the bottom of the screen.


I don't think I'm the only one who bought that DLC... =3


----------



## catspaw

Dark Souls 1 is probably the coolest 3rd person game Ive played.
  
 Dont know about DS2 (most ppl say its a bit easier, and that takes away some of the fun), but I will buy it once they stop releasing all the DLC (Ill wait 5 years if I have to, I hate this new DLC style).


----------



## Rawdawg3234

catspaw said:


> Dark Souls 1 is probably the coolest 3rd person game Ive played.
> 
> Dont know about DS2 (most ppl say its a bit easier, and that takes away some of the fun), but I will buy it once they stop releasing all the DLC (Ill wait 5 years if I have to, I hate this new DLC style).


 
 All three souls games are awesome and well worth playing.  I noticed that people love the first of the three they played.  Prob because of the steep learning curve and the feeling of accomplishment you get from actual fighting through.  
  
 Demon Souls was just way too easy though especially with a sorcery build.  Still a great game though


----------



## Rawdawg3234

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G203e1HhixY


----------



## martin vegas

rawdawg3234 said:


> All three souls games are awesome and well worth playing.  I noticed that people love the first of the three they played.  Prob because of the steep learning curve and the feeling of accomplishment you get from actual fighting through.
> 
> Demon Souls was just way too easy though especially with a sorcery build.  Still a great game though


 
 Never played demon souls..i wish they would bring a 3 disc hd remastered version of the three of them out for the next gen consoles!


----------



## Blisse

BROTHERS TALE OF TWO SONS 

9.8/10? -0.2 because i missed some completionist stuff but holy crap this game is perfect. better version of limbo in my opinion, i would say competitive for game of the year


also my first time playing something on 4k, i can't actually play great games on 4k but wow, pretty


----------



## Rhamnetin

Playing Neverwinter Nights 2: Storm of Zehir for the first time.  It's great so far, I really like how every expansion for this game (along with the base game itself) has unique mechanics.  Though I doubt any of them will top Mask of the Betrayer, that game/expansion is just too good.  
  
 I like how these older games were built with (Creative) sound cards in mind.


----------



## ThickGlasses

martin vegas said:


> Never played demon souls..i wish they would bring a 3 disc hd remastered version of the three of them out for the next gen consoles!




 IGN: 9/11 It's okay


----------



## catspaw

Problem with demons souls: No PC version .


----------



## jackwess

Playing- Titan quest: Immortal throne. 9/10
 Seven years ago i played the prequel and it was very addictive!


----------



## catspaw

jackwess said:


> Playing- Titan quest: Immortal throne. 9/10
> Seven years ago i played the prequel and it was very addictive!


 
 I played this game for a long while but got a bit bored after I played with a friend (we played lan based multiplayer and after that single was not the same ).
  
 Still a very nice game with some decent replayability factor.


----------



## Tony1110

The Last Of Us Remastered. 7/10.


----------



## martin vegas

tony1110 said:


> The Last Of Us Remastered. 7/10.


 

 I agree the gameplay lets the story down..Shenmue hasn't been beaten for a story driven game yet, that was way back on the dreamcast!


----------



## koekjesdeeg1

I'm playing Company of heroes 2:

 10/10 best game ever.
 oh wait, 9/10, nooby teammates
 8/10, imbalance.
 7/10, dlc, dlc aaaaand dlc.
 6/10, bad performance.
 5/10, it's not coh1.
 4/10, those lobbies and chat, lol.
 3/10, did I say imbalance?
 2/10, is this a cartoon or a game about war.
 1/10, those voice actors...
 0/10, shock troops

 Nah, just kidding, Company of Heroes 2 is one of the best RTSes out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I've played the original CoH since 2008 and you will never have a experience like it in another game.


----------



## robm321

I'm a big fan of those two as well. I never play online, just skirmishes with the AI.


----------



## koekjesdeeg1

I'm not really a big fan of fighting against the AI, fighting against humans reveals the true tactical spirit of CoH.


----------



## vaibhavp

just finished final fantasy 10 hd on vita.
  
 10/10.
  
 I don't understand why it does'nt get enough love. the story was so good. characters had so much personality. Only games that have characters on par are black isle games (torment and NWN 2). gameplay was also very well thought out and not  button mashing at all. music and graphics were as expected from final fantasy games: top.
  
 before this I have played only FF7 and FF12. not in one aspect, individually separated, or taken as a whole game, do I rate 7 over 10. only thing 7 had over 10 is iconic boss.
  
 anyways right now am playing chrono trigger for first time. 2 hours in. amazing music so far. gameplay is also more strategic and not button mashing. lets see how it holds up.


----------



## robm321

koekjesdeeg1 said:


> I'm not really a big fan of fighting against the AI, fighting against humans reveals the true tactical spirit of CoH.


 
  
 You're probably pretty good then, I just get my butt kicked online


----------



## Rhamnetin

vaibhavp said:


> just finished final fantasy 10 hd on vita.
> 
> 10/10.
> 
> ...


 
  
 NWN 2 is Obsidian but I'm sure it had Black Isle members on board.  Its character development isn't in the same group as Planescape: Torment though.  Several Bioware games, Telltale games, and even Fallout: New Vegas exceed NWN 2 in this area by a fairly wide margin.


----------



## DJScope

koekjesdeeg1 said:


> I'm playing Company of heroes 2:
> 
> 10/10 best game ever.
> oh wait, 9/10, nooby teammates
> ...


 
  


koekjesdeeg1 said:


> I'm not really a big fan of fighting against the AI, fighting against humans reveals the true tactical spirit of CoH.


 
  
 Have you guys played Men of War? If you like CoH then you'll like MoW. Better physics, more realistic and much more strategy involved as you can direct control units.


----------



## miceblue

Mmk Mighty Gunvolt review for the Nintendo 3DS:
http://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/3oqNzJVM4Sln_kRyFCXFXqda3IED2oDS

For $4 it's not too bad. It's a nice quick game to play outside of the 3DS's main library of games. There are 4 levels, 5 bosses, and 3 playable characters, each with their own skills and special abilities. It's directed by Inafune, so it has the classic Mega Man feel to it and of course, tight controls.

Just like the classic Mega Man games, dialogue is pretty much non-existent, and what little dialogue there is, it's some crappy translation.

^ lolwut?

It has some replay value since there are some collectible items to find and get a 100% completion, but it's not very hard. It's basically Mega Man controls and level design + Pacman fruits for points + Mighty No. 9's combo points multiplier.

Not bad, but I wish it was a bit longer. 4/5 overall.


----------



## miceblue

And how I got Mighty Gunvolt was not by purchasing Azure Striker, but by being a backer of Mighty No. 9 on Kickstarter. I actually pledged at a tier that included getting beta access to the game, and it was recently announced at the Penny Arcade Expo that it would be available to beta-testing backers. I submitted my impressions and feedback for the Mighty No. 9 beta. If you're interested:


Spoiler: impressions and feedback for Mighty No. 9



Hello,

First of all, I want to thank you for letting me participate in the beta testing phase. I'm not an active member of the Mighty No. 9 forums, so I appreciate you reaching out to your backers.

Secondly, I thoroughly enjoyed playing through this beta as a whole. I am definitely really excited to see how the final game turns out!



As for more specific feedback, I played the beta for a good 3 hours or so to see if there could be any places for improvement. My hardware of choice was a late 2012 15-inch MacBook Pro Retina Display (2.6 GHz Core i7 processor, 8 GB RAM, NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M) running Windows 8.1 with the latest NVIDIA graphics drivers via Boot Camp. I was running the beta on Ultra settings, but no anti-aliasing since it would lower the frame rate.

Good:

 Graphics: It's not the most technical game, but there are a lot of options you can configure. The only things that looked weird to me were explosions and up-close 3D-rendered models (possibly because of the bump-mapping effects, such as on Mighty No. 5). There are some really cool pop-out effects too, which will probably look incredible on the 3DS version!
 Art style: Although different from Mr. Inafune's more traditional 2D art style, I actually like the more 3D-rended ones presented here. Character models and the surrounding environments have a lot more detail than any other Mega Man game that I've played, so you can tell a lot of detail went into creating the concept art. The art does kind of remind me of Mega Man 8, but with a much more realistic colour palette and much more detailed.
 Terrain and enemy diversity: Only 1 level was available to play in this beta test, but obstacles/terrains and enemies were fairly diverse. There were about 5-6 different enemies, which may seem like a low number, but the number is about right for a 2D action-platformer game.
 Offensive tactics: An extremely fresh idea on "killing" enemies is used in this game. Shoot an enemy until it's stunned, absorb its "Xel". It's pretty fun, and especially when you can make combos out of them.
 Power-ups: I really like the idea of having different, timed power-ups throughout the level. It adds another layer of tactics when playing the game.
 Navigation around the room: In some rooms, more than one pathway could have been used to reach the end, and I really like that (the ability to pick which route you take).
 Overall controls with USB XBox controller: For any action-platforming game, tight controls are an absolute must. All of the Mega Man games I've played were with a controller (whether it was a NES controller for Mega Man 2, a GameCube controller for the Mega Man Anniversary Collection, or a PlayStation 2 controller for Mega Man X7). Using a controller with Mighty No. 9 seemed very smooth, fluid, and natural to me.




Bad:

 Overall controls with mouse/keyboard: Although I liked the controls while using a USB controller, using a mouse and keyboard with the Mighty No. 9 beta seems awkward for me. Maybe it's just me, but it felt very awkward to use and my hands got tired after playing it for about 45 minutes.
 Character dialogue: Throughout the beta there was dialogue shown at the bottom of the screen between characters. Unfortunately my eyes are too focused on Beck and the enemies around me while trying to juggle between jumping between platforms, avoiding enemy shots and dangerous terrain, and trying to absorb enemies' Xel. I completely missed all of the dialogue except for the very beginning of the level and right before the boss battle.
 Ledge grabbing and ladder controls: The concept of grabbing onto ledges is nice to have, but the controls are a bit awkward to use. I still press forward to go onto the ledge instead of up, which is the way it's configured as of right now. Likewise, I tend to press down to go down the ledge instead of jump, which is the way it's configured as of right now. For ladders, I tend to press jump to get to the bottom of the ladder quickly. While this does happen, I have to wait for Beck to climb down some of the ladder first before I can use the jump tactic and that takes some time.
 Few invincibility frames: In the classic Mega Man games (1-6), if you got hit by an enemy and you fall off the platform into spikes, you got some time to recover from that (maybe half a second). In Mighty No. 9, it feels like you get less invincibility time. If you fall into spikes and you try to recover, you really can't (see below).
 Enemies' blue aura: Sometimes the dark blue aura has poor contrast with the background, so I would dash into the enemy thinking it was stunned, and would instead take damage. This was especially problematic about half-way through the level when there were two sets of the long hanging enemies from the ceiling and spikes were right underneath them (I would shoot them and dash thinking they were stunned, and then I would fall into the spikes). Maybe a lighter-blue colour can be used?
 Walking speed: Your movement speed is really slow unless you dash a lot; this might get a bit fatiguing to some people.
 USB controller calibration: I could not figure out how this calibration process works without any proper instructions. I tried doing this process multiple times; most of the time the calibration didn't seem to work and only a few buttons on the controller would function properly during game play. Eventually I somehow got the controller to be fully-functional, but I'm not sure how I did it.
 No customisable controls: The controls seem to be set for the keyboard/mouse and USB XBox controller. I didn't have any problems with the current USB XBox controller layout, but having customisable controls would be very nice to have, especially for the keyboard/mouse option.




Good/bad:

 To get combos when absorbing Xel, you have to be extremely fast and you have to know when enemies appear, when they attack, and when to dash. While this is good for keeping the game challenging and rewarding, sometimes I run into enemies that recover from being stunned. Maybe a flashing animation can be added to indicate the enemy is about to become non-stunned.
 Some animations: The character animations for Mighty No. 5 seemed a bit robotic to me, which might be a part of the character design, but I prefer a more fluid animation similar to how Beck's movements are.
 Energy refills: Energy refills are good to have in the game since Beck seems to take a lot of damage quickly and there are no energy-refilling items dropped after you defeat enemies like in classic Mega Man games. However, once you die, the energy refills also disappear, which is different from how "E tanks" work in the classic Mega Man games from what I recall and it's a bit frustrating to me.






Bugs:

 Ledge grabbing on boxes: At one point in the beta, there is a short corridor where wood boxes are stacked on metal ones (above the wood boxes is a ceiling). I found out that you can grab onto the wood boxes, which seems like a bug to me because there's a ceiling right above the box and you shouldn't be able to grab onto the box. In this same scene, you can run into the metal box on the bottom and when you try to jump, your animation will be cut short as if there was a box above your head (see attached screenshots).



 High-ceiling item robot dispenser: At one point in the beta, there is a spawn point at a high position (the spawn point right before the exploding container and "tractor" robot. If you die enough times and the item robot dispenser comes along, it will try to deposit items in front of you, but the robot is too high and I think the items get thrown into the ceiling instead, making those items unobtainable (see attached screenshot).

 Display resolution: Since I'm running the beta on a MacBook Pro Retina Display, I recall seeing the native Retina Display resolution (2880x1800) within the resolution options. After playing the beta on a pico projector and adjusting the resolution a few times, I've noticed that I no longer have the option to play the game at the full native Retina Display resolution even under the full screen mode (see attached screenshot).

 Controller calibration error message: I don't know what the message says, but if I do something wrong in the USB XBox controller calibration screen, an error in Japanese appears (see attached screenshot).

 Audio settings non-adjustable: I'm not sure if this was intended, but the audio settings cannot be adjusted in the beta.


...I forgot to mention that they have a typo during the boss battle dialogue.



I actually uploaded an off-screen video of me playing the beta with an XBox controller.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQteJs6onLY[/video]


And I was going to try and use a screen capturing program to upload some better footage. I think I'll use Fraps to do this job since it looks pretty stunning on the Retina Display MacBook.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB1OAbV7WQ0[/video]


----------



## catspaw

so many 10/10 .
  
 Im now playing Warframe a bit since the new update. Since they added a story id give it a 8/10 .


----------



## JR1911

Civilization V - 9.5/10
 Football Manager 2012 - 9/10


----------



## darkswan

*Rising Storm (Red Orchestra 2)*
 Currently playing Rising Storm non-stop. I'd have to rate it 9.5/10. The gameplay is so damn good, so good. The gunplay among the best i've ever seen. Whilst it isn't overly realistic (still more than most), it has the most authentic feeling WW2 gunplay I've ever experienced. Guns *FEEL *like they are packing a serious punch but are wild and unweildy such as military technology was at the time. I feel like I'm holding a dangerous beast, that could just as easily be my worst enemy as it could my best friend....but that feeling when you learn to tame the beast and rain death upon the Nazi's from afar with an M1, watching the spray of blood as another head explodes and you chuckle devilishly. The battles feel large, like they are significant to the War itself, however, unlike many other large scale games, you can make a difference. You work for every inch, every room, every broken window, every pile of rubble, and they all matter. You push through a smoke grenade and mow down three soldiers in a room; that may have been the turning point in the battle. The maps are amazing as well....DDAY is the best experience ever, IWO Jima, the flamethrowers....JESUS the flamethrowers....the flames are HUGE and are amazing to see from across the battlefield.
 TRIPWIRE....you did it again....
 My only complaint is that balance can become an issue....but I'll only deduct 1/2 a point because this game is not for little children to pick up and go 41-3.....this is a game of strategy and skill that you can do OKAY at from the start.
*9.5/10*


----------



## Kamakahah

darkswan Been a few months since I played. Ill have to jump back in. 

Verdun has had my current FPS attention just because I wanted to enjoy some unique trench warfare gameplay.


----------



## Rhamnetin

darkswan said:


> *Rising Storm (Red Orchestra 2)*
> Currently playing Rising Storm non-stop. I'd have to rate it 9.5/10. The gameplay is so damn good, so good. The gunplay among the best i've ever seen. Whilst it isn't overly realistic (still more than most), it has the most authentic feeling WW2 gunplay I've ever experienced. Guns *FEEL *like they are packing a serious punch but are wild and unweildy such as military technology was at the time. I feel like I'm holding a dangerous beast, that could just as easily be my worst enemy as it could my best friend....but that feeling when you learn to tame the beast and rain death upon the Nazi's from afar with an M1, watching the spray of blood as another head explodes and you chuckle devilishly. The battles feel large, like they are significant to the War itself, however, unlike many other large scale games, you can make a difference. You work for every inch, every room, every broken window, every pile of rubble, and they all matter. You push through a smoke grenade and mow down three soldiers in a room; that may have been the turning point in the battle. The maps are amazing as well....DDAY is the best experience ever, IWO Jima, the flamethrowers....JESUS the flamethrowers....the flames are HUGE and are amazing to see from across the battlefield.
> TRIPWIRE....you did it again....
> My only complaint is that balance can become an issue....but I'll only deduct 1/2 a point because this game is not for little children to pick up and go 41-3.....this is a game of strategy and skill that you can do OKAY at from the start.
> *9.5/10*


 
  
 Well put.  That's one of only two recent PvP shooters I can honestly recommend to people.  Rising Storm is pretty much how I always wanted the Battlefield games to play out like, except for the lack of aircraft (which doesn't personally bother me at all).


----------



## DonutDeflector

Has anyone ever played the 'Murica's Army series?


----------



## ibob4tacoz

I finished Mirror's Edge quite a while ago. (Got it on that summer sale on Steam) and it was a 9/10. Could've been a little longer. Fav game atm.


----------



## darkswan

@Rhamnetin Battlefield 3 is actually my personal favourite FPS but I was rather disappointed with BF4 so Rising Storm was an unexpected but very welcome surprise (I received it for free from a friend). Also, I'm curious what the other is of the two?


----------



## darkswan

@Kamakahah
 Wow, i hadn't heard of Verdun but it looks quite interesting. I'm weary of early access games though, especially after the ongoing Stomping Grounds fiasco. How buggy is it in it's current state?


----------



## Rhamnetin

darkswan said:


> @Rhamnetin Battlefield 3 is actually my personal favourite FPS but I was rather disappointed with BF4 so Rising Storm was an unexpected but very welcome surprise (I received it for free from a friend). Also, I'm curious what the other is of the two?


 
  
 The other is Natural Selection 2.  It's basically a strategy game and a shooter in one, I really wish more PvP shooters had such complexity.  When Tripwire inevitably releases a modern-warfare themed successor to Red Orchestra, I'll definitely add a highly strategic game mode to it, inspired by Power Struggle from Crysis.  
  
 The only Battlefield games I like are BF1942 and BF2142, though I'd probably like BF2 as well since it's in the same league as these.  They had great mod support, free DLC, good level design, and most importantly they were less dumbed down than the modern ones.  I'm quite sure they're all dead with the Gamespy shutdown, though NS2 + Rising Storm are plenty for me.  
  
 I do urge people to check out Insurgency too; I haven't played it yet, but it's a smaller scale PC exclusive competitive shooter that also pushes for realism.  One could say that Rising Storm is the more serious, tactical counterpart to Battlefield, while Insurgency looks the same to Call of Duty.


----------



## Kamakahah

darkswan said:


> @Kamakahah
> 
> 
> Wow, i hadn't heard of Verdun but it looks quite interesting. I'm weary of early access games though, especially after the ongoing Stomping Grounds fiasco. How buggy is it in it's current state?




It's clearly still a beta. Completely payable. There are a bugs, but nothing game breaking. I picked it up on sale for about $5-6. 
What it has is a pretty unique trench combat system. I'm not confident it will ever reach release standards, but what does these days? I've gotten my money's worth so far.

I'll have to hit you up on steam for some rising storm.


----------



## darkswan

rhamnetin said:


> The other is Natural Selection 2.  It's basically a strategy game and a shooter in one, I really wish more PvP shooters had such complexity.


 
 Ah yes, I have heard many good things 
 I even own that one thanks to Humble Bundle, but due to my piss poor internet and the fact I still have over 60 games to download....I haven't gotten to it yet 
 It always looked a little....daunting. I've never been one particularly good at strategy games 
  
 Also, surprisingly I adore the older Call of Duty's....even up to Black Ops. MW3 was when it went to crap for me. Guilty pleasure of mine I must admit 
 Nearly as bad as Faerie Solitaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Which incidentally is a really damn fun twist on solitaire.


----------



## Rhamnetin

darkswan said:


> Ah yes, I have heard many good things
> I even own that one thanks to Humble Bundle, but due to my piss poor internet and the fact I still have over 60 games to download....I haven't gotten to it yet
> It always looked a little....daunting. I've never been one particularly good at strategy games
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you're not a fan of strategy games, avoid the commander role in NS2 and you'll be fine.  If you're not a commander, then the game is a heavily tactical shooter/action game (Alien team doesn't quite have shooter gameplay) with many different playstyles.  Just remember to follow your commander's orders, that game really require synergy. 
  
 To me, CoD multiplayer has been the exact same since MW2, and even MW2 felt too similar to CoD 4, and I disliked every change they made.  But I do partially agree with you about MW3, that's where the level design reached an all-time low.


----------



## Kamakahah

Rhamnetin

I loved the first NS. NS2 has come a long way. It's a very fun game. The community has been pretty good. 
I second Rhamnetin's recommendation. 

Eventually you can use the tutorial practice to learn and get comfortable with the commander role. It's like getting two games in one. It goes on sale fairly often.


----------



## Rhamnetin

> NS2 has come a long way.


 
  
 Oh man, guys who are just getting the game have no idea.  It was so much different when I got it in early 2013.  The amount of support and free content added to the game is amazing, they set such a high example.  They added even more to it than Tripwire adds to their games, and Tripwire is VERY generous with free content.  In fact, Tripwire has been testing new tanks and weaponry lately for RO2.  PAYDAY 2 is another game that has changed immensely since release, for the better, thanks to perfect updates and lots of free content.  
  
 These might be the only three studios I'll continue to buy multiplayer games from.  Bohemia Interactive is a big "maybe" now, ArmA 3 doesn't add much as a sequel and still doesn't have nearly as much content as ArmA 2.  Day Z is supposedly a mess but I don't care for that game.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> These might be the only three studios I'll continue to buy multiplayer games from.  Bohemia Interactive is a big "maybe" now, ArmA 3 doesn't add much as a sequel and still doesn't have nearly as much content as ArmA 2.  Day Z is supposedly a mess but I don't care for that game.


 
 Well, Arma 3 is still a great game even if just for some of the mods. DayZ has improved quite a bit since its release but still needs plenty of work. [size=12.8000001907349px]It's still lacking optimization and arguably one of the most hardware intensive games due to the dated engine coz for some reason Bohemia didn't use the Arma 3 engine. My fps still drops often to circa 30 in towns, which is ridiculous given that on Watch Dogs at 1080p and High settings I get 60-90.[/size][size=12.8000001907349px] [/size]Hopefully when they implement the new engine it will be less of a mess. 
I personally like the concept and have spent a lot of time on it but just like with Arma it's a lot better with friends. Trying to be tactical and successful with random people or on your own is just a no go. Find several friends with skills to play with and get a Team Speak channel and both DayZ and Arma are a whole different experience.


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Well, Arma 3 is still a great game even if just for some of the mods. DayZ has improved quite a bit since its release but still needs plenty of work. [size=12.8000001907349px]It's still lacking optimization and arguably one of the most hardware intensive games due to the dated engine coz for some reason Bohemia didn't use the Arma 3 engine. My fps still drops often to circa 30 in towns, which is ridiculous given that on Watch Dogs at 1080p and High settings I get 60-90.[/size][size=12.8000001907349px] [/size]Hopefully when they implement the new engine it will be less of a mess.
> I personally like the concept and have spent a lot of time on it but just like with Arma it's a lot better with friends. Trying to be tactical and successful with random people or on your own is just a no go. Find several friends with skills to play with and get a Team Speak channel and both DayZ and Arma are a whole different experience.


 
  
 Yeah ArmA 3 is still an improvement over ArmA 2 in almost every way.  I think most of the mods like Altis Life and Breakdown are crap though.  I really hate how they released that Zeus DLC, but never released a fully functional 3D editor which is vaguely similar, has been in demand since the first ArmA, and has been partially implemented for a while but never completed.  Due to the success of Day Z, BIS has turned their back on their core fans for the money.


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> Due to the success of Day Z, BIS has turned their back on their core fans for the money.


 
 Well, the DayZ fans will disagree about that. They'll tell you that Bohemia is doing a very bad job given all the millions they got from the DayZ sales and  I kinda agree. Updates have become very sparse. Still zero game optimization a year later and still the standard "it's an alpha" explanation from Bohemia. So it's not like Bohemia has forsaken Arma for DayZ or at least it doesn't show despite that Dayz is pretty much the game that put Bohemia on the map and most of the money they had for the Arma 3's development came from the [size=12.8000001907349px]ton of people who bought Arma 2 purely for the DayZ mod.[/size]
 [size=12.8000001907349px]Anyway, most of my friends used to play Altis and Wasteland but now it seems they mostly play Arma 2 Overpoch and Epoch. Personally I'm waiting for the Arma 3 Epoch to be completed.[/size]


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Well, the DayZ fans will disagree about that. They'll tell you that Bohemia is doing a very bad job given all the millions they got from the DayZ sales and  I kinda agree. Updates have become very sparse. Still zero game optimization a year later and still the standard "it's an alpha" explanation from Bohemia. So it's not like Bohemia has forsaken Arma for DayZ or at least it doesn't show despite that Dayz is pretty much the game that put Bohemia on the map and most of the money they had for the Arma 3's development came from the [size=12.8000001907349px]ton of people who bought Arma 2 purely for the DayZ mod.[/size]
> [size=12.8000001907349px]Anyway, most of my friends used to play Altis and Wasteland but now it seems they mostly play Arma 2 Overpoch and Epoch. Personally I'm waiting for the Arma 3 Epoch to be completed.[/size]


 
  
 You're right, it's more like they've forsaken both ArmA and Day Z and who knows what they're doing with all that cash.  Swimming in it?


----------



## vaibhavp

so, did destiny turned out to be a debacle?


----------



## shorty920

Ordered Nier two days ago on half.com. Can't wait for it to arrive. I heard it was one of the most underrated games of this gen. Great story, great characters, and a unique experience so I gave it a shot for $12 used. The games I've loved the most all have those qualities and hopefully this game will live up to the underrated hype.


----------



## linglingjr

Battlefield Bad Company 2: 9.9999/10 The only game I play with intent of doing well or being semi competitive.
  
 Audiosurf: 8.6584/10 Great way to enjoy new music
  
 Battlefield 4: 0/10  What a waste of $60.  I'm glad I didn't waste money on any of the gimmicky DLC.  The most fun I've had on this game is finding a CQ large server, sitting in the trans heli so it's in spawn all game and spamming lyrics into the game chat trying to get past 100+ words per minute lol.  Usually Florence & The Machine, Black Keys, The Doors, or Sinatra.  There's even some random server where the admin kicks other people for complaining about me it's hilarious.
  
 I've also Tried to die as many times as possible in one round, got some other dude to do it with me.  Pics from the PC enthusiast thread:

  
 Kind of imagined the massive cash grab would happen with Day Z standalone, still bought into it.


----------



## shorty920

linglingjr said:


> Battlefield Bad Company 2: 9.9999/10 The only game I play with intent of doing well or being semi competitive.
> 
> Audiosurf: 8.6584/10 Great way to enjoy new music
> 
> ...


 
 I'm not a big BF fan (never have been), but BFBC2 was by far the best one I've ever played. I actually liked the campaign due to the quirky characters, and I don't know if they used a different graphics engine from the main BF games, but I thought that the graphics in Bad Company 2 looked a lot more refined, less jaggy, and polished than BF3 and BF4. Maxing the latter two on a PC made them look hella nice, but on consoles, BFBC2 had the best visuals imo. 
  
 I also found the multiplayer maps and the whole experience itself much more fun and polished in BC2 than in the latest releases. Frostbite mentioned how they "couldn't quite figure out what exactly it was that people liked so much about BC2," and to be fair to them, I don't really know either, but it was just way more fun to play than BF3 and BF4. I liked the aiming and firing of the guns better, and the maps were more fun to play in. The maps were also less urban in BC2 than in BF3 and BF4 I've noticed.
  
 I've played BF3 a fair amount, and I've played BF4 probably 10 times. BF4 was an abomination and nearly unplayable. The amount of server issues I experienced in the first month was a joke,;it was impossible to get linked up with a friend, games crashed, and the actual maps were just horribly designed and all looked like **** running on the xbox 360. I couldn't wait to sell BF4 and get some money back from that game. I had to apologize to my friend whom I convinced to pick up BF4 with me, and I feel really guilty that that was the first battlefield game he ever played.


----------



## linglingjr

Yeah I love the art style in BC2 way more than any other BF game.  The colors are great and vibrant on jungle maps and not over done on desert/snow maps.  The map design (I pretty much only play rush) is also a ton better in BC2 than BF4.  I played a ton of BF3, it was good enough in terms of gun mechanics and maps.  Don't think I'll be playing any of the new Battlefield games, Hardline looks like a cheap gimmick as does all the BF4 DLC - Riot shields! Rail guns! Lame!


----------



## shorty920

linglingjr said:


> Yeah I love the art style in BC2 way more than any other BF game.  The colors are great and vibrant on jungle maps and not over done on desert/snow maps.  The map design (I pretty much only play rush) is also a ton better in BC2 than BF4.  I played a ton of BF3, it was good enough in terms of gun mechanics and maps.  Don't think I'll be playing any of the new Battlefield games, Hardline looks like a cheap gimmick as does all the BF4 DLC - Riot shields! Rail guns! Lame!


 
 Rush was my main play mode as well. The mode did a great job of moving you along from one concentrated area to the next, and again I think part of the reason BC2 maps were better were was due to the openness of the levels. Less urban settings means more open areas, less chokeholds. Also I loved how every match you played was different due to the environmental changes. I've had games where an entire area of the map would be leveled to the ground (buildings, trees, etc) and other matches on the same map where people kept to using guns and cover more. It was truly a dynamic experience, and the name "Battlefield" definitely suited that game. I haven't played any other multiplayer FPS that gave me that level of dynamic immersion (other FPS's being Cod, Halo, other BF games, and random other games like MoH, Resistance on the PS3). I hear Red Orchesta 2 was an immersive experience (although for different reasons).


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> You're right, it's more like they've forsaken both ArmA and Day Z and who knows what they're doing with all that cash.  Swimming in it?


 
 Its not like its something uncommon nowdays:
  
 Invest in hypeing a game, release a half done product, get ppl to buy it, if there are no lawsuits, ignore it.
 If the pressure becomes to big, close the company saying you have financial problems or solve the problem by spending part of your income to fix it.
 Unfortunately ppl still buy impulsively, and dont forget that younger consumers usually spend their parents money, so its not like they care that much.
  
 My worst investment was Starcraft 2, and its not a terrible game, just not as good as I expected, but I never bought games like diablo 3, battlefield 3/4, call of duty... anything after modern warfare 1...
 I think in the last year I bought 2 games only, and both were old games.
  
 In a similar fashion headphones are starting to pop out of nowhere. Look at how many new headphones have been announced in the last month... its NUTS!
  
 Im guessing the same way that World of warcraft opened the doors to crappy games among great ones (and even destroyed some of the good sagas), Beats might have opened the doors to more headphone sales, but also to companies who will want to sell their weak products at higher prices.


----------



## martin vegas

Playing infamous first light..it's still the only game that shows you what the ps4 can do!


----------



## Blisse

Ace Attorney vs. Professor Layton: 9.3/10

Puzzles are a bit too easy and not enough court cases like a normal AA game and I don't like how Layton acts in the late-game, but enough to be 15-20 hours of enjoyable reading.


----------



## Kukuk

I've been playing SWTOR obsessively for the past few months. I think the last time I posted here I had one level 55, now I have 3. (Jedi Guardian, Sith Assassin, Bounty Hunter/Merc)
  
 By this point, I've done basically all the PvE content, including Ops and Flashpoints. Even got into a guild and have been playing somewhat socially!
  
 Operations and Flashpoints really add a lot of fun to the game, even when you're doing a flashpoint for the 15th time. It's just neat trying to get a little better, and a little faster with each go. Grouping up randomly via the group finder also adds a nice unknown quantity, since you can never be sure if who you're grouped with knows their rotations or not. Usually they do, but you just never know, and that's kind of fun. Operations are tons of fun, though sometimes feel a little too long for me. They can run anywhere between an hour and a half if everyone knows the fights well, to 3+ hours if you have to stop and explain.
  
 Pretty geared out at this point, and eagerly awaiting the new expansion. I gobble up any small story bits that come down the pipeline, so a proper expansion is very desirable.
  
 So, for a rating, I'm bumping it up to a 10/10. It's rare that I enjoy an MMO anywhere close to this.
  
 Also: It's funny leveling up new characters now that I know how to really play this. It's so easy to gear up your characters, and weeklies, dailies, and flashpoints give huge XP rewards, so you can get characters way higher level than they should be.


----------



## whatsgood

hearthstone, fun card game..would give it an 8/10


----------



## Zojokkeli

Been playing Wasteland 2 for the past few days and loving every bit of it. I mostly missed the whole isometric rpg thing back in the day, except for Nox - which was/is awesome - and I think it's great they're coming back with a bang. Between this, Divinity: Original Sin and the upcoming Pillars of Eternity, I think I'll dive to the classics after I'm finished. The game is still somewhat buggy and occasionally cumbersome, but one hell of a gateway drug. Highly recommended.


----------



## robm321

I just started playing Wasteland 2 today. Glad to hear your positive assessment.


----------



## Kamakahah

Still playing Divinity: Original Sin and probably going to start Wasteland 2 this week. Hopefully it bring back that fallout 1/2 feel that I loved so much. I replayed Fallout2 less than a year ago, and I still enjoy it. 
  
 I've been hearing that Wasteland 2 has some nice difficulty. I hope that's true because Divinity is a breeze. Maybe if I just purposefully ignore how to setup characters and parties properly, It'll be a harder experience.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Wasteland 2 is amazing.  Definitely the best RPG of the year so far.  I've only played a few hours on Seasoned mode, I'm thinking I should have done Ranger since I have yet to be challenged.  Divinity: Original Sin was a challenge at first since I could fight much higher level enemies while still being at low level.


----------



## erikfreedom

deus ex human revolution on pc. 9/10


----------



## catspaw

Didnt see wasteland 2 before. 
 Reminds me a bit of fallout tactics .
  
 I might give it a try when the price drops a bit.


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> Didnt see wasteland 2 before.
> Reminds me a bit of fallout tactics .
> 
> I might give it a try when the price drops a bit.


 
  
 Yeah that's what it's supposed to remind people of.  The original Wasteland inspired Fallout, and they were made by the same studio.  Wasteland 2 is made by many of the same people too, like Brian Fargo and Chris Avellone.


----------



## Phishin Phool

Been playing a lot of Divinity Original Sin as well - love the game - great strategy and very good story. A few flaws here and there and wish there was a better (clearer) crafting log but no flaws a quick wiki visit can't remedy.


----------



## Rhamnetin

I have 35 hours in Divinity: Original Sin, but there was no very good story to be found.  The writing definitely wasn't bad, but it was very thin/shallow, basic, and there was zero character development.  The game was great otherwise, but just because it's great doesn't mean the story is also great.  Maybe it opens up more, I'll find out when I replay it since a game breaking bug halted my progress and requires a game restart (that's what I get for playing on day one these days).


----------



## Phishin Phool

I restarted about 20 hours in due to poor character build decisions - too much overlap and not enough diversity and also because I missed a good bit (for example I missed the tutorial cave). One of the knocks for me is that the 'direction' is poor and you are left to stumble and bumble a bit and find things out for your self. With no way points or real guidance you can get bogged down or lost. On my replay I have read the dialogs much more carefully and paid greater attention and explored more and am finding much I missed initially but far and away the strategic battles are the best feature and the fact that they don't scale down to your level means you may easily find yourself in over your head. One thing I really like is the extent of the environmental effects. Never has something as simple as rain been a powerful spell - throw some lightning in it and shock/stun a whole section of the map or put out something on fire, also use fire/oil combo  and line of sight (smokescreen clouds) etc. really can provide a great batlle system.


----------



## Rhamnetin

phishin phool said:


> I restarted about 20 hours in due to poor character build decisions - too much overlap and not enough diversity and also because I missed a good bit (for example I missed the tutorial cave). One of the knocks for me is that the 'direction' is poor and you are left to stumble and bumble a bit and find things out for your self. With no way points or real guidance you can get bogged down or lost. On my replay I have read the dialogs much more carefully and paid greater attention and explored more and am finding much I missed initially but far and away the strategic battles are the best feature and the fact that they don't scale down to your level means you may easily find yourself in over your head. One thing I really like is the extent of the environmental effects. Never has something as simple as rain been a powerful spell - throw some lightning in it and shock/stun a whole section of the map or put out something on fire, also use fire/oil combo  and line of sight (smokescreen clouds) etc. really can provide a great batlle system.


 
  
 Yeah I really like everything you mentioned there as well, including the lack of direction in the way that you describe.  I'm really glad the game doesn't hold my hand at all.  That's how most of the classic RPGs were, I like figuring things out on my own.  My character builds were pretty good on my first try, unlike my first D&D experience lol.


----------



## quluman

Fifa 15 -- 8.5/10
  
 Graphics is a slightly better than 14 (grass looks so real though). Just another FIFA a football fan should buy...


----------



## martin vegas

Infamous first light is way too short..give it a miss or wait 'til it's cheap !!!


----------



## Grave

I am still playing TF2 because nothing better has come out since that game. It's more than game. It's a hat/conga/whatever simulator.


----------



## Tony1110

FIFA 15. 6/10


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Played the Sims 4 over the weekend. The graphics are a lot better now IMO, although the Sims look a lot more cartoony. CAS and building houses are a *lot* easier now, and the house designer could practically be a simple architectural tool. CAS is also a lot easier to make Sims with, although it's sad CASt and pools were removed...
  
 7/10 so far.


----------



## thecourier

tony1110 said:


> FIFA 15. 6/10


 
  
 What you didn't like about it? considering to buy it.


----------



## Tony1110

thecourier said:


> What you didn't like about it? considering to buy it.




If you have a PS4 like me then it is pretty much impossible to play online. There is a lag issue which means you can't even play single player when connected to the EA servers. It's shockingly bad and EA should know better.

Having said that, the gameplay, when you're not connected to the Internet, is a slight improvement over previous editions. Graphics and commentary are good too. I rated it low because of the online experience.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Goat Simulator -- 9/10
  
 The rating's a joke, but the game's still fun as hell to play. Goat Parkour is a lot of fun, and you can ride skateboards! The modifiers also add a *lot* of fun (still looking for the Minecraft Goat). Can't wait to see what's in store next.


----------



## thecourier

tony1110 said:


> If you have a PS4 like me then it is pretty much impossible to play online. There is a lag issue which means you can't even play single player when connected to the EA servers. It's shockingly bad and EA should know better.
> 
> Having said that, the gameplay, when you're not connected to the Internet, is a slight improvement over previous editions. Graphics and commentary are good too. I rated it low because of the online experience.


 
  
 Thanks!
 I prefer playing local with my friends, not a big deal for me


----------



## martin vegas

Picked splinter cell black list up for cheap while I am waiting for driveclub..so far so good..it's a bit more like the old splinter cell games..chaos theory is still the champ though!!!


----------



## catspaw

thatbeatsguy said:


> Goat Simulator -- 9/10
> 
> The rating's a joke, but the game's still fun as hell to play. Goat Parkour is a lot of fun, and you can ride skateboards! The modifiers also add a *lot* of fun (still looking for the Minecraft Goat). Can't wait to see what's in store next.


 
 I agree, 9/10. It has nothing that you can say as a positive about the game, but you will have fun regardless. Thats something hard to get right nowdays.


----------



## catspaw

Currently playing mortal kombat 9 (ye i know, i got late to the party). Played it solo for some time on the lowest dificulty and I must say I got bored in under 1 hour.
  
 Looking forward to playing it with my cousin thou, human vs human is always funnier. Current rating (single player, storymode) 5/10.


----------



## martin vegas

Playing bioshock infinite, picked it up cheap while waiting for driveclub..glad I got it now!!


----------



## kova4a

Shadow of Mordor - 6/10
  
 Pretty much Batman in the Middle-earth and I don't like the Batman games much. So it's the usual stuff beat 'em up with some stealth. It's fun for a while to kill orcs in fancy ways and send the occasional head flying but for me this gets old fast. Initially I was very hyped about this game and how they'll create its story and incorporate Celebrimbor but I'm kinda disappointed.
  
 And talking about hype and disappointment 
  
 Alien: Isolation - 6/10
  
 I love survival games and was expecting this one anxiously but the devs just failed to deliver. And the AI is insane. If any of the aliens in the movies was like the one in the game the movies would have been a couple of minutes long. Initially, the fear and anxiety from the alien encounters are quite powerful but once you get killed like 20 times in an hour  it just gets old and stale. 
  
 Also, just to mention the sub-par graphics on both of the above games. And how is that next-gen with games that have zero anti-aliasing and jagged edges and flickering lines everywhere. Shadow of Mordor's solution is supersampling but even rendering the game at 4k does pretty much nothing and just kills frames. Alien has a few options that just do nothing and the lack of AA is constantly noticeable and bothersome. Forcing AA for the games from the graphics card does nothing too. 
 That's just a bit of bashing for these "next-gen" games with high system requirements for the average people that even with maxed out settings provide nothing special over the 10 times smaller and easier to drive games from a few years ago.


----------



## kova4a

And to continue a bit the next-gen talk. Decided to start Skyrim again but this time around not vanilla but heavily modded with all the crazy stuff 2-4k textures, new lighting, realistic water, parallax, ENB, dynamic DoF, way better inventory menu and the game looks more next-gen than pretty much all of the new 50GB "next-gen" games coming out and there is a ton of mods I haven't even tried. It will be a totally different experience.
 Took a few screens (I suggest viewing them in their original resolution and on full screen great stuff from an open-world rpg) and that 2k grass instead of the small patches here and there is insane


----------



## Phishin Phool

kova4a said:


> And to continue a bit the next-gen talk. Decided to start Skyrim again but this time around not vanilla but heavily modded with all the crazy stuff 2-4k textures, new lighting, realistic water, parallax, ENB, dynamic DoF, way better inventory menu and the game looks more next-gen than pretty much all of the new 50GB "next-gen" games coming out and there is a ton of mods I haven't even tried. It will be a totally different experience.
> Took a few screens (I suggest viewing them in their original resolution and on full screen great stuff from an open-world rpg) and that 2k grass instead of the small patches here and there is insane


 
 Looks great - what GPU are you using ?-  I grew kinda bored quickly with skyrim with so many great games I had in my backlog so I shelved it but looking that great it may be worth another try. Currently waiting on a gtx970 so hopefully my gtx580 SC will get replaced soon as it doesn't really have enough VRAM for current games


----------



## Phishin Phool

martin vegas said:


> Picked splinter cell black list up for cheap while I am waiting for driveclub..so far so good..it's a bit more like the old splinter cell games..chaos theory is still the champ though!!!


 
 One of my favorite games of last year - wish it would have sold/fared a little better as I love SvM multiplayer and still enjoy playing that today when I can find a game.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

kova4a said:


> And to continue a bit the next-gen talk. Decided to start Skyrim again but this time around not vanilla but heavily modded with all the crazy stuff 2-4k textures, new lighting, realistic water, parallax, ENB, dynamic DoF, way better inventory menu and the game looks more next-gen than pretty much all of the new 50GB "next-gen" games coming out and there is a ton of mods I haven't even tried. It will be a totally different experience.
> Took a few screens (I suggest viewing them in their original resolution and on full screen great stuff from an open-world rpg) and that 2k grass instead of the small patches here and there is insane


 
 Wow. Looks amazing. Like @Phishin Phool, I'm eager to know what GPU you used for this. Dual 780? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Never really liked Skyrim. Never understood its praise, either. I'll just wait for GTA V for PC to come out.


----------



## kova4a

thatbeatsguy said:


> Wow. Looks amazing. Like @Phishin Phool, I'm eager to know what GPU you used for this. Dual 780?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL not really just a single mid-range card. It's not really that graphics intensive. That's why I said I can't figure out all those next-gen games like Shadow of Mordor that look sub-par and require 4GB+ VRAM for the max settings. And don't get me started on DayZ, which looks and runs like crap in comparison - still get stutter and sudden drops to 15fps

 Just look at these crappy trees and crappy textures overall. And that's the heaviest game in existence. 
  
 I use one MSI GeForce GTX 760 TWIN FROZR GAMING 4GB GDDR5 OC Edition http://MSI GeForce GTX 760 TWIN FROZR GAMING OC 4GB GDDR5 but you can run Skyrim with these mods fine with a decent 2 GB card if you're not set on getting constant 60fps. Actually it's not the 2-4k textures that are that demanding coz 2gb VRAM is plenty for 60fps - it's the ENB with all the effects and stuff.


----------



## Phishin Phool

Yea but unfortunately standard 580's only have 1.5 gb vram which can certainly saturate. as far as gpu 'muscle' it still runs well.


----------



## kova4a

phishin phool said:


> Yea but unfortunately standard 580's only have 1.5 gb vram which can certainly saturate. as far as gpu 'muscle' it still runs well.


 
 Well, of course it's not just the VRAM, there's clock speed, memory interface, bus speed etc. but [size=12.8000001907349px]I think it's possible to run Skyrim with most of the mods with a 1.5GB with a decent fps if you don't use the ENB with the extra stuff.[/size][size=12.8000001907349px] I think mods like Open Cities and such take up more RAM rather than VRAM[/size]
  
 [size=12.8000001907349px]EDIT: Actually just tested it out with MSI After burner and it takes 1.5-1.9GB VRAM - never drops under 1.5 but didn't exceed 2 either, so no need for more really. I still haven't modded all of the stuff but don'y think this will raise much[/size]
 And to get a bit on topic
  
*NBA 2K15* - *9.5/10* 
  
 I am a huge NBA fan and this is the best one so far. Love the new interface and menus, love the new soundtrack, love the addition of studio commentary with Ernie Johnson and Shaq, love the MyLeague mode, AI players react a lot more adequately, especially in defense, better animations etc. Overall, a lot more polished game than before. I'm slightly baffled what made the game 6 times bigger in size than last year's but I don't really care. 
 Today I saw the preview for the NBA Live 15 but even though it looks like an improvement over the previous one, EA dropped the ball and won't recover for years to match what 2K created with their NBA franchise.


----------



## THeFastCat

Finally got around to playing pixel junk monsters - it's available on Steam for $10 as well as the playstation store (probably other places too)
 This is a really fun games and perfect, accessible entry into Tower defense games.
  
 Very fun


----------



## Rhamnetin

Neverwinter Nights 2: Mysteries of Westgate, more awesomeness from this already awesome RPG.  Does a great job supporting a wide array of player characters, although it's really hard if you're not a spellcaster and play on Hardcore D&D mode or harder.


----------



## DJScope

Downloading Alien: Isolation as I'm typing this... really screwing excited!!!


----------



## Zojokkeli

djscope said:


> Downloading Alien: Isolation as I'm typing this... really screwing excited!!!


 
  
 I'm in the beginning, just got my motion detector, but so far it's been fun. Very intense at times - like the RPS reviewer said: "...I think I’ve learned how to tense the muscles in my eyeballs."


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Just played a few hours of Dragon Age: Origins which I got yesterday (thanks to @Exesteils for talking about this game on Origin's On the House). The only thing I have to say about it: Why didn't I get this game sooner?


----------



## DJScope

zojokkeli said:


> I'm in the beginning, just got my motion detector, but so far it's been fun. Very intense at times - like the RPS reviewer said: "...[COLOR=1D1D1D]I think I’ve learned how to tense the muscles in my eyeballs." [/COLOR]




I've been playing it. Absolutely love the atmosphere. Sorta reminds me of AVP and Doom 3. I love how close it looks to the original Alien movie.


----------



## Rhamnetin

thatbeatsguy said:


> Just played a few hours of Dragon Age: Origins which I got yesterday (thanks to @Exesteils for talking about this game on Origin's On the House). The only thing I have to say about it: Why didn't I get this game sooner?


 
  
 Amazing game and RPG.  Even better with Improved Atmosphere and Combat Tweaks mods, though they require a new game I think.


----------



## martin vegas

Not feeling it with bioshock infinite..the reason I never bought it until now was because I didn't like the first one!


----------



## robm321

Wow, I really like the Bioshock series. All of them. Different strokes I guess.


----------



## Rhamnetin

martin vegas said:


> Not feeling it with bioshock infinite..the reason I never bought it until now was because I didn't like the first one!


 
  
 I didn't like the first one either.  I just really don't like corridor games or overly repetitive gameplay.


----------



## Zojokkeli

martin vegas said:


> Not feeling it with bioshock infinite..the reason I never bought it until now was because I didn't like the first one!


 
  
 You... didn't like the first one? It's like the best game of 00's!


----------



## Rhamnetin

zojokkeli said:


> You... didn't like the first one? It's like the best game of 00's!


 
  
 To me it's not anywhere near that level.  Best game of the 00's... I'd say Dragon Age: Origins, or even Neverwinter Nights 2: Complete (especially Mask of the Betrayer), Morrowind, Oblivion, Mass Effect, KOTOR, KOTOR 2, or Fallout 3.  All of which are far more ambitious and content heavy than Bioshock.  I haven't even played Deus Ex or Baldur's Gate II yet.  In terms of shooters, I'd easily rank S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl above Bioshock, and also Half Life 2, Rainbow Six 3 Gold, and ArmA 2.  Like robm321, different strokes.  On that note, I also really dislike the headphone in your avatar.


----------



## Zojokkeli

rhamnetin said:


> To me it's not anywhere near that level.  Best game of the 00's... I'd say Dragon Age: Origins, or even Neverwinter Nights 2: Complete (especially Mask of the Betrayer), Morrowind, Oblivion, Mass Effect, KOTOR, KOTOR 2, or Fallout 3.  All of which are far more ambitious and content heavy than Bioshock.  I haven't even played Deus Ex or Baldur's Gate II yet.  In terms of shooters, I'd easily rank S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl above Bioshock, and also Half Life 2, Rainbow Six 3 Gold, and ArmA 2.  Like robm321, different strokes.  On that note, I also really dislike the headphone in your avatar.


 
  
 Different strokes indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have played and enjoyed most of the games you listed, but for me Bioshock is something special. Gameplay-wise it's nothing special, but the mood, setting and story get me every time - as do the TH900's.


----------



## DJScope

Soooooo.... Playing Alien: Isolation, and I just made my first true encounter with the Xenomorph. I made a split decision to fire upon it with my revolver. Needless to say, I'm going to need to buy new underpants tomorrow. Holy crap the atmosphere of this game is intense. And the sound track is just make you on edge 24/7. Every time the music starts getting louder you're just terrified the whole time not knowing what's going to happen.
  
 So far from the experience Im getting from this game, I'm giving it a well deserved 10/10. Very polished game. A little scripted in the beginning but it start to randomise more as it progresses.


----------



## NoblewolfVI

Driveclub - I really like this game although I havent played online as the servers have been down so I cannot review that portion of the game. I really like the  play style so far ..reminds me of Project Gotham Racing. The game sits between a sim racer like Gran Turismo and a more arcade style racer like Ridge Racer/Need for speed. It can be challenging without forcing you to invest a ton of time. The challenges in single player make it easy to get into. Very pick up and play, which is nice sometimes. Great graphics especially the cars. Overall I'd give it an 8.5. Definitely worth playing if you have a PS4 and want a break from all the shooters.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Trials Fusion: Riders of the Rustlands
  
 The Rustlands is just an expansion pack with extra levels, nothing really changes. Anyway, I really love the new game. The graphics, the tracks, the bikes (there's an ATV!) -- what's not to love? Though the FMX thing (basically tricks) needs some work, it doesn't detract from the experience too much. And to think, this used to be a game on Miniclip.com I played years ago. It's amazing to see it grow into something awesome.


----------



## catspaw

thatbeatsguy said:


> Just played a few hours of Dragon Age: Origins which I got yesterday (thanks to @Exesteils for talking about this game on Origin's On the House). The only thing I have to say about it: Why didn't I get this game sooner?


 
 This is the best Baldurs gate like current gen game.
 Just save yourself a lot of pain and anger: dont get Dragon age 2.


----------



## catspaw

Started Stalker lost alpha 3 days ago.
  
 If you liked the stalker series, this game is definitly for you.
  
 I rate it at 9.8/10 (it gets higher score by beeing essentially free, all you need is a free account at moddb.com).
  
 It is more realistic than any of the previous stalkers, has better environments, better AI, better graphics (First time I got into the open i stood there for about 2 minutes just looking at the environment), more and better balanced guns, better trading system... and it has freaking vehicles!
  
 And thats what I found out in around 12 hours of gameplay. It is suposed to be 3-4 times bigger than the original Stalker, but it also feels a lot more Alive and menacing.
  
 And did I mention its free?!
  
 Finally, It requires a monster GPU/CPU if you want full details (especially if sun shadows is turned on, this is a huge pain, but it looks great) and around 17GB of free space.
  
 Welcome to the zone .


----------



## Phishin Phool

zojokkeli said:


> You... didn't like the first one? It's like the best game of 00's!


 
 Agreed - it was by far my favorite game of the og xbox. Bio:Infinite was also my goty last year. The visuals , attention to detail, and storyline (especially if you are familiar with quantum physics - there are so many subtle tributes) is stellar.


----------



## robm321

^ yep.


----------



## YT-MrEleven1181

Currently playing destiny and cod ghosts loving them both on ps4


----------



## Rhamnetin

My favorite game of 2013 is Underhell, which is free on Moddb.  It's a fantastic blend of psychological horror, survival horror, and stealth.  Too bad we won't see Chapter 2 for a while.
  
 Quote:


catspaw said:


> Started Stalker lost alpha 3 days ago.
> 
> If you liked the stalker series, this game is definitly for you.
> 
> ...


 
  
 A-Life is still a letdown in Lost Alpha, even though it's better than Shadow of Chernobyl's and Clear Sky's.  They just released the SDK which would make it a lot easier to improve A-Life, but unfortunately it just crashes for me upon launching it.  I'll wait for SDK updates opposed to doing it the hard way.


----------



## vaibhavp

just finished chrono trigger for first time on vita.
  
 10/10
  
 started final fantasy 6 for first time aswell. looking good so far with 3 hours in.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Assetto Corsa release candidate is now out.  Optimization is still terrible... have to run it with really ugly visuals just to maintain 60 FPS, while I can max out Metro: Last Light and get 60 FPS (excluding supersampling).
  
 Car selection is still rather small, but diverse nonetheless.  Everything else is very impressive, they give you so many options (that can thankfully be disabled) like tire blankets, automatic throttle blip, variable slipstream effect, plus everything it had in earlier releases.  Career mode seems to be implemented though I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## bracklefish

Unreal Tournament 2004 - 10/10
 Best shooter of all time, in my opinion
  
 LUFTRAUSERS - 6/10
 It seems like a very good game, just not for me. I wish the color palette was more interesting, although the art in the game is cool.
  
  
 Garry's Mod - 10/10
 I always come back to Garry's Mod. If you have the source games and you haven't checked out Garry's Mod, I don't know what you're doing with your life.


----------



## catspaw

bracklefish said:


> Unreal Tournament 2004 - 10/10
> Best shooter of all time, in my opinion
> 
> LUFTRAUSERS - 6/10
> ...


 
 I liked the original better than 2004, but its about taste I guess.


----------



## DJScope

catspaw said:


> I liked the original better than 2004, but its about taste I guess.


 
  
 Original UT was awesome at the time. Lots of hours spent playing deathmatch. Too much fun!


----------



## catspaw

djscope said:


> Original UT was awesome at the time. Lots of hours spent playing deathmatch. Too much fun!


 
 I spent 1.5 years playing only that game. Good luck finding a game that good nowdays .


----------



## Phishin Phool

catspaw said:


> I spent 1.5 years playing only that game. Good luck finding a game that good nowdays .


 
 For me it is the community that dies. Plenty of games I would love to play for years if the community stays strong. One that goes for years though without fail is Starcraft and most MOBA or MMORPG.


----------



## amigomatt

Assetto Corsa - 10/10.  this is the best pure driving simulator I've ever played.  There's no hype, music, BS, just pure driving.  The cars can be set up with varying degrees of control from full assists to stock configuration with full damage wear and no assists.  I'm using a Logitech G25 wheel, playing out on a 2560x1440 monitor overclocked to 120hz with a core i7 3820, 16GB RAM and a Tri-x Radeon R9 290.  This is the definitive driving simulator for PC in my opinion.  I can't wait for Project C.A.R.S.  It's got alot to live up to to come anywhere near this, especially in the handling.


----------



## Rhamnetin

amigomatt said:


> Assetto Corsa - 10/10.  this is the best pure driving simulator I've ever played.  There's no hype, music, BS, just pure driving.  The cars can be set up with varying degrees of control from full assists to stock configuration with full damage wear and no assists.  I'm using a Logitech G25 wheel, playing out on a 2560x1440 monitor overclocked to 120hz with a core i7 3820, 16GB RAM and a Tri-x Radeon R9 290.  This is the definitive driving simulator for PC in my opinion.  I can't wait for Project C.A.R.S.  It's got alot to live up to to come anywhere near this, especially in the handling.


 
  
 I also really like how Assetto Corsa isn't fixated on one type of car, like many other racing simulators are.  It has all kinds.  Project C.A.R.S. will be more expansive, but less realistic most likely.


----------



## kova4a

Played some Project CARS today. I won't pass final judgment as the game is still in development but it is pretty good. Of course, still has bugs and things that need work, especially physics but the handling feels pretty good. The biggest difference from Assetto Corsa is probably the sense of speed, which is a lot better in project cars.The weather changes are great and the graphics amaze at times but the the devs should definitely work on the anti-aliasing - might be selfish of me in regard to the people who don't own nvidia cards but I think the game will look stunning if they add TXAA.
  
 edit: played some more with some formula bolids and I have to say project cars is quite fun to play and I love the helmet view.


----------



## kova4a

Btw, just installed the new nvidia drivers that allow nvidia cards other than the 900 series to use the dynamic super resolution feature and have to admit it's kinda handy - easy to use and revert back.
 edit: it almost kinda fixes the AA isues with current game like the evil within and shadow of mordor


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Haven't played AC in some time so I really need to get back to it and get some laps under my belt now that my DK2 has arrived. For me the big draw point of AC is mod support, something that makes a decent game into an awesome one.

  
 PCARS has been chewing through a bit of my time of the last few months, the game is definitely coming along nicely (handling model is mostly predictable on the further developed cars, FFB through the wheel is very nice. Gamepad controls still needs some tweaking as it just doesn’t feel right (mind you it feels even worse on AC) and I can’t seem to get a good balance.
  

 Pretty happy that they decided to delay the game to next year as in its current state, it still needs a fair bit of work to get it to what I would consider an acceptable level for retail.


----------



## catspaw

phishin phool said:


> For me it is the community that dies. Plenty of games I would love to play for years if the community stays strong. One that goes for years though without fail is Starcraft and most MOBA or MMORPG.


 
 I play Starcraft broodwar very little nowdays, but I used to play it a lot (even competitively at some point), but the community usually sticks with good games.
 I think you can still find Unreal Original servers, even private ones.
 A game I liked to play a lot was Summoner online but THQ killed the servers long ago.
 Unless there are NO servers, games can still be played (and lucky for me, some of the best games still got LAN support).


----------



## miceblue

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeh.....Pokémon Alpha Sapphire/Omega Ruby has frame rate drops all over the place still. : (
I don't think it's as bad as X/Y, but it's still like 10 FPS when attacking and during Mega Evolutions with 3D on. What's wrong with the people at GameFreak nowadays? Are they really incapable of fixing these issues? Smash Bros. 3DS runs at a solid 60 FPS, Fire Emblem: Awakening runs at a pretty solid frame rate until you have a ton of characters on the screen, and that has more rendering to do I think.

The demo is only about 30-minutes long, but I'd probably need to spend more time with the real game since the demo doesn't have very many battles.


----------



## TheHeadPhoneGuy

CS:GO   Gaben/10


----------



## WhiteCrow

The Evil Within: 7/10, a pretty average game but a nice throwback to old survival horror and a step BACK in the right direction.......what were they doing when developing this game though....

 Destiny: started ad a 8/10...now down to 6/10. Initally really fun, but after a few months of nothing new coming out in an MMO and charging hilariously high prices for small bits of content that are already finished AND ON THE DISK.....why bungie?
  
 The binding of isaac Rebirth: 9/10, something seriously wrong when an indie topdown twin stick shooter thats a rouge like is more fun, has more content, and is better developed than a game with millions and a huge team backing it.


----------



## Rhamnetin

whitecrow said:


> The Evil Within: 7/10, a pretty average game but a nice throwback to old survival horror and a step BACK in the right direction.......what were they doing when developing this game though....


 
  
 I haven't played it yet but it looks like super linear, simplified B-movie horror to me.


----------



## martin vegas

whitecrow said:


> The Evil Within: 7/10, a pretty average game but a nice throwback to old survival horror and a step BACK in the right direction.......what were they doing when developing this game though....
> 
> Destiny: started ad a 8/10...now down to 6/10. Initally really fun, but after a few months of nothing new coming out in an MMO and charging hilariously high prices for small bits of content that are already finished AND ON THE DISK.....why bungie?
> 
> The binding of isaac Rebirth: 9/10, something seriously wrong when an indie topdown twin stick shooter thats a rouge like is more fun, has more content, and is better developed than a game with millions and a huge team backing it.


 
 This is a step in the right direction,but the downside is whatever atmosphere the gamecube/wii version had, it has been removed by making the game hd!


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> I haven't played it yet but it looks like super linear, simplified B-movie horror to me.


 
 Well, pretty much all survival horrors are linear. Especially Japanese games, which are heavily relying on cutscenes and it's hard to deviate from the script and create a sandbox experience. [size=12.8000001907349px]All Silent Hill, Resident Evil and Parasite Eve games are like that. [/size]The Evil Within is pretty decent although a bit of a let down given all the hype and my high expectations.


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Well, pretty much all survival horrors are linear. Especially Japanese games, which are heavily relying on cutscenes and it's hard to deviate from the script and create a sandbox experience. [size=12.8000001907349px]All Silent Hill, Resident Evil and Parasite Eve games are like that. [/size]The Evil Within is pretty decent although a bit of a let down given all the hype and my high expectations.


 
  
 Yeah but there are different levels of linear.  I wouldn't want something as linear as Cry of Fear.  I prefer more hub-based designs like Penumbra and Amnesia, and I hate B-movie horror.


----------



## WhiteCrow

kova4a said:


> Well, pretty much all survival horrors are linear. Especially Japanese games, which are heavily relying on cutscenes and it's hard to deviate from the script and create a sandbox experience. [size=12.8000001907349px]All Silent Hill, Resident Evil and Parasite Eve games are like that. [/size]*The Evil Within is pretty decent although a bit of a let down given all the hype and my high expectations. *


 
 yeah; thas how I feel. it had really neat set pieces...but with no reason for them t happen....why?


----------



## vaibhavp

The walking dead season 2. (on vita
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  
 its very good, perhaps better than season 1 even, but simply does not have the same impact.
  
 thus 8/10.


----------



## Change is Good

*Battlefield 4*: 
 8.5/10, this score is _after_ the latest patch. Yes, the game was quite buggy upon release, but now that things have been smoothed out, it deserves the 8.5, in my opinion.
  
*Destiny*:
 6/10, quite enjoyable, at first, but man does this get repetitive. The loot system, though broken, is extremely addicting and is the only thing that has me still playing. Come November 18, however, this game will probably start collecting dust until the next DLC (I refuse to call it an expansion).
  
*Driveclub*:
 N/A, this game is actually very fun and the visuals are amazing. Too bad the online portion _still_ has its issues, hence why I can't give it a proper score.


----------



## DonutDeflector

Duty Calls: The Calm Before the Storm 9/10

The weirdest parody of COD I've ever played.


----------



## cn32dp

the evil within 7/10
 just like a modded version of RE4......seriously disappointed


----------



## Rhamnetin

cn32dp said:


> the evil within 7/10
> just like a modded version of RE4......seriously disappointed


 
  
 That's exactly what it looked like to me, although RE4 is only a 7/10 at best for me.


----------



## catspaw

I just started playing Dead Space 1 again on a new plasma tv.
 Feels like a different game... 8.5/10.


----------



## Zojokkeli

catspaw said:


> I just started playing Dead Space 1 again on a new plasma tv.
> Feels like a different game... 8.5/10.


 
  
 Dead Space 1 is seriously underrated game. Definitely one the best modern survival horror games, and leaps and bounds better than Resident Evil has been for years.


----------



## Rhamnetin

zojokkeli said:


> Dead Space 1 is seriously underrated game. Definitely one the best modern survival horror games, and leaps and bounds better than Resident Evil has been for years.


 
  
 Well it is rated very highly and said to be one of the best modern survival horror games.  However it is one of the worst survival horror games I ever played.  It felt like RE4 but in outer space to me.  Too repetitive and not enough emphasis on the "survival" mechanics (oversimplified mechanics, it's just a shooter) or the "horror" aspects (predictable, not very atmospheric, you're an armed juggernaut throughout the game).  Monsters, flickering lights, and extreme violence don't automatically equal a horror game in my opinion.


----------



## Change is Good

^What difficulty did you play on? I played on the hardest setting and it was definitely survival based. I remember getting to the final boss with no ammo,and having to load a prior save in order to better prepare myself.


----------



## Zojokkeli

rhamnetin said:


> Well it is rated very highly and said to be one of the best modern survival horror games.  However it is one of the worst survival horror games I ever played.  It felt like RE4 but in outer space to me.  Too repetitive and not enough emphasis on the "survival" mechanics (oversimplified mechanics, it's just a shooter) or the "horror" aspects (predictable, not very atmospheric, you're an armed juggernaut throughout the game).  Monsters, flickering lights, and extreme violence don't automatically equal a horror game in my opinion.


 
  
 I haven't really cared for Resident Evils after the third one, but I enjoyed Dead Space very much. The atmosphere was very intense when you were constantly running low on supplies and enemy hordes kept pushing on. It reminded me a bit of Aliens - it wasn't really horror-y, but it was more about fighting for your life and being constantly under pressure. Plus I'm a sucker for scifi-horror. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Dead Space 2 wasn't much to write home about though, and haven't tried the third one.


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, Dead Space 1 wasn't really a survival horror. It was fun though and on my first playthrough I finished the whole game with nothing but the plasma cutter.
 Talking about survival. I played some Miscreated over the weekend but so far I'm not too impressed. It was just released in early access and is an early alphas, so I won't be quick to judge as DayZ has been in development for years and still has an insane amount of issues even though I still like to play it a lot. 
 Anyway, so far I'm pretty disappointed with most games this year. Hopefully, Dragon Age Inquisition will deliver as otherwise I'll have to declare NBA 2k15 as my GOTY.


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Yeah, Dead Space 1 wasn't really a survival horror. It was fun though and on my first playthrough I finished the whole game with nothing but the plasma cutter.
> Talking about survival. I played some Miscreated over the weekend but so far I'm not too impressed. It was just released in early access and is an early alphas, so I won't be quick to judge as DayZ has been in development for years and still has an insane amount of issues even though I still like to play it a lot.
> Anyway, so far I'm pretty disappointed with most games this year. Hopefully, Dragon Age Inquisition will deliver as otherwise I'll have to declare *NBA 2k15 as my GOTY*.


 
  
 lol wow.  You need to play Wasteland 2 and Divinity: Original Sin too.
  
 Quote:


change is good said:


> ^What difficulty did you play on? I played on the hardest setting and it was definitely survival based. I remember getting to the final boss with no ammo,and having to load a prior save in order to better prepare myself.


 
  
 Normal mode.  I'm sure supplies are more scarce on harder difficulties and you die easier, but that doesn't alleviate the main gameplay problems I have with it unfortunately (repetitive environments and gameplay, mechanics are too straightforward for a survival game in my opinion).  
  
 I do agree with Zojokkeli about Resident Evil though.  Code Veronica wasn't bad, Zero just wasn't great, and RE4-RE6 are more shooters than survival horror (like Dead Space).  Some of the modern survival horror titles I like are Underhell, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series (especially with mods), Metro 2033, Metro: Last Light, Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Penumbra series, and if you want to count them then Fallout 3/New Vegas too (especially with mods).


----------



## kova4a

rhamnetin said:


> [size=12.7272720336914px] lol wow.  You need to play Wasteland 2 and Divinity: Original Sin too.[/size]
> Normal mode.  I'm sure supplies are more scarce on harder difficulties and you die easier, but that doesn't alleviate the main gameplay problems I have with it unfortunately (repetitive environments and gameplay, mechanics are too straightforward for a survival game in my opinion).
> 
> I do agree with Zojokkeli about Resident Evil though.  Code Veronica wasn't bad, Zero just wasn't great, and RE4-RE6 are more shooters than survival horror (like Dead Space).  Some of the modern survival horror titles I like are Underhell, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series (especially with mods), Metro 2033, Metro: Last Light, Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Penumbra series, and if you want to count them then Fallout 3/New Vegas too (especially with mods).


 
 Yeah, played them. As I said before Divinity was a very pleasant surprise. [size=12.7272720336914px]Although I only started Wasteland. Might be coz I don't have the spare time like when I was younger to get really into rpgs anymore. Don't know. The new NBA is great though [/size]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I also am not a huge fan of Resident Evil. I liked RE4 but overall I much more preferred the Silent Hill and Parasite Eve games.


----------



## martin vegas

zojokkeli said:


> Dead Space 1 is seriously underrated game. Definitely one the best modern survival horror games, and leaps and bounds better than Resident Evil has been for years.


 

 Dead space wasn't that good,condemned criminal origins was one of the better type survival horror games in resent years!


----------



## Phishin Phool

I enjoyed Dead Space 1 but that was a long time ago - NBA2k15 as GOTY    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Above Dark Souls 2, Divinity: Original Sin, Middle Earth , Shadow of Mordor, Mario Kart 8, even gimme PC Titanfall over NBA2K15  (but to each his own).


----------



## kova4a

phishin phool said:


> I enjoyed Dead Space 1 but that was a long time ago - NBA2k15 as GOTY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, exactly. And I'm actually one of the biggest Souls fan since Demons's Souls but while Dark Souls 2 was fun it let me down a bit although I still bought it for both ps3 and pc.


----------



## kova4a

And actually it's turning into a collection 

  
 I kinda contribute Dark Souls 2 drawbacks to the change of the team but with Miyazaki in charge of Bloodborne it's safe to say that's the most anticipated game next year followed closely by the new Silent Hill


----------



## Zojokkeli

kova4a said:


> And actually it's turning into a collection
> 
> 
> I kinda contribute Dark Souls 2 drawbacks to the change of the team but with Miyazaki in charge of Bloodborne it's safe to say that's the most anticipated game next year followed closely by the new Silent Hill


 
  
 Nice collection! Still haven't finished Dark Souls 2 or Demon's Souls. They're all fantastic games though.


----------



## kova4a

zojokkeli said:


> Nice collection! Still haven't finished Dark Souls 2 or Demon's Souls. They're all fantastic games though.


 
 I've sunk in thousands of hours into these, so every single one on each platform has been finished a whole bunch of times.


----------



## Phishin Phool

For me it is bloodborne and evolve as the most anticipated


----------



## Change is Good

+1 for Bloodborne


----------



## DJScope

Anyone got their grubby fingers on Far Cry 4?


----------



## thatBeatsguy

djscope said:


> Anyone got their grubby fingers on Far Cry 4?


 
 NOT YET.
 God, the graphics on that thing look amazing. Seriously. I can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## Blisse

Finished Walking Dead Season 2. 8/10, great story, good feels, needed more action.

Final Fantasy Theathrhythm. 8/10. solid music game, literally all the songs of FF, wish I was better though.

Runescape. 7.5/10. So much content. Oh god not again.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

blisse said:


> Finished Walking Dead Season 2. 8/10, great story, good feels, needed more action.
> 
> Final Fantasy Theathrhythm. 8/10. solid music game, literally all the songs of FF, wish I was better though.
> 
> Runescape. 7.5/10. So much content. Oh god not again.


 
 Theatrhythm was a great game, took me a while to master, but I'm too broke to buy more songs. 8/10 as well.
  
 Another great Final Fantasy game was Dissidia 012. The backstory was meh, but to be able to play Lightning is worth every penny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 9/10 since I'm an FF fan.
  
 Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel! -- also a solid 9/10. The story is probably the most engaging of all the BL games, which actually got me to play more of the game than I ever did with the other ones. After a while, it did turn into Bored-erlands like always, though. I guess I'll just have to wait for the Jack Double DLC and I'll probably finish the game twice again.


----------



## WhiteCrow

All of Our Friends are Dead :dude what/10.
  
 This game was vaporware until a few years ago. I had heard storys about it and it just seemed like another hoax of a scary game or something right? WRONG! this is a real game and its pretty unsetteling...something about it looking so bad makes it scary...I'm really not sure what to think about it to be honest.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> Normal mode.  I'm sure supplies are more scarce on harder difficulties and you die easier, but that doesn't alleviate the main gameplay problems I have with it unfortunately (repetitive environments and gameplay, mechanics are too straightforward for a survival game in my opinion).
> 
> I do agree with Zojokkeli about Resident Evil though.  Code Veronica wasn't bad, Zero just wasn't great, and RE4-RE6 are more shooters than survival horror (like Dead Space).  Some of the modern survival horror titles I like are Underhell, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series (especially with mods), Metro 2033, Metro: Last Light, Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Penumbra series, and if you want to count them then Fallout 3/New Vegas too (especially with mods).


 
 I would not call Dead Space a survival horror but rather a jump scare shooter.
 Still, for what it it is is very nice. Also please note that I play dead space on a very good quality huge screen (as a monitor) and either HE-400 or Logitech Z-5500. It does get scary sometimes.
Stalker I feel was always easier than dead space for me (even in highest difficulty vs just normal in dead space), because as it is so open there are always ways to trick the AI into doing something that makes it easier.


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> I would not call Dead Space a survival horror but rather a jump scare shooter.
> Still, for what it it is is very nice. Also please note that I play dead space on a very good quality huge screen (as a monitor) and either HE-400 or Logitech Z-5500. It does get scary sometimes.
> Stalker I feel was always easier than dead space for me (even in highest difficulty vs just normal in dead space), because as it is so open there are always ways to trick the AI into doing something that makes it easier.


 
  
 I think that's a fair term for Dead Space.  It's very surprising that you find Dead Space to be harder than S.T.A.L.K.E.R.  Which S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game exactly?  It's very easy to avoid confrontation in Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat, but not Shadow of Chernobyl at times.  In terms of damage ratios Dead Space is much easier on any difficulty, and then there's the fact that the world itself in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is deadly.  I recommend playing with mods too: Mod Pack 2013 for SoC, Mod Pack 2012 for Clear Sky, Misery 2 for CoP, Lost Alpha with Mod Pack 2014.


----------



## Shizelbs

djscope said:


> Anyone got their grubby fingers on Far Cry 4?


 
 Played it last night.  Very much like Far Cry 3 with the obvious amount of improvements that come with a sequel.  Better inventory system.  I like the ready to craft notification and the auto-drive feature.  The graphics are pretty great too.


----------



## DJScope

shizelbs said:


> Played it last night.  Very much like Far Cry 3 with the obvious amount of improvements that come with a sequel.  Better inventory system.  I like the ready to craft notification and the auto-drive feature.  The graphics are pretty great too.


 
  
 I've been playing it also and my impressions are pretty much spot on to your's. So far the only thing that I'm not a fan of is the skill point system, IMO it's too simple.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

djscope said:


> I've been playing it also and my impressions are pretty much spot on to your's. So far the only thing that I'm not a fan of is the skill point system, IMO it's too simple.


 
 Agreed. Not too much of a Far Cry from FC3, but the auto-craft, auto-drive, and the Buzzer is a lot of fun to play around with. Already 10 hours in and I haven't done much...I think I did too much sightseeing.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> I think that's a fair term for Dead Space.  It's very surprising that you find Dead Space to be harder than S.T.A.L.K.E.R.  Which S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game exactly?  It's very easy to avoid confrontation in Clear Sky and Call of Pripyat, but not Shadow of Chernobyl at times.  In terms of damage ratios Dead Space is much easier on any difficulty, and then there's the fact that the world itself in S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is deadly.  I recommend playing with mods too: Mod Pack 2013 for SoC, Mod Pack 2012 for Clear Sky, Misery 2 for CoP, Lost Alpha with Mod Pack 2014.


 
 Misery was slightly challenging, but the rest was very easy. The reason I found those games easy was because once you hit a certain amount of minimal requirements (any decent shooter, decent amount of health packs and even crappy suit above leather/bandit suit) it is easy to asses the situation form a distance and pick enemies off rather easy (in terms of corridors, it is even easier as grenades are OP here).
  
 Dead Space does not allow you many times to think things long enough (especially as I play by always selling everything I have except 1 full clip for the plasma cutter, i run away, melee or stasis if things get dicey). I know I could carry 5 ammo racks and 10 medkits but that would be way too boring .
  
 I mean Stalker shadow of chernobyl 2009 mod ( i think that was the name) as well as lost alpha, and clear sky complete.
 As I said Misery was slightly better in terms of survivability, but one thing that bothered me a lot was the forced blur and excesive recoil of weapons in some cases.
 It felt as if you were a nerd trying to fire a gun, not a soldier .
 I still love the stalker series (got all of them), but once you get that real "starter armor/gun", the game does go downhill a bit.
  
  
 Now Im playing some Alice Madness Returns. Id rate it a 6/10. Most of the time it is repetitive but it has some decent highlights.


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> Misery was slightly challenging, but the rest was very easy. The reason I found those games easy was because once you hit a certain amount of minimal requirements (any decent shooter, decent amount of health packs and even crappy suit above leather/bandit suit) it is easy to asses the situation form a distance and pick enemies off rather easy (in terms of corridors, it is even easier as grenades are OP here).
> 
> Dead Space does not allow you many times to think things long enough (especially as I play by always selling everything I have except 1 full clip for the plasma cutter, i run away, melee or stasis if things get dicey). I know I could carry 5 ammo racks and 10 medkits but that would be way too boring .
> 
> ...


 
  
 Complete 2009 mod actually makes it much easier than the base game.  It's true that Dead Space doesn't give you much time to think things through, but that's because it doesn't need it at all.  As for Misery, you can disable the forced blur and I think recoil was toned down on heavier caliber weapons in the latest version.


----------



## Katun

Smash Bros Wii U - *9.5/10*
  
 Having a blast with this one. Nothing quite like a 1v1 on a simple stage with no items.


----------



## Rhamnetin

katun said:


> Smash Bros Wii U - *9.5/10*
> 
> Having a blast with this one. Nothing quite like a 1v1 on a simple stage with no items.


 
  
 I like how it offers an "Omega" version of every stage, since this game has the most dangerous stages ever.  It also seems to have way more items than the others.  I'm not liking the added lag to most characters, Captain Falcon is useless like in Brawl and I still miss most of Melee's mechanics/physics.  I hope people are able to hack the Wii U like they did with the Wii.  Project M for Brawl was great.


----------



## Accoun

Tetris (NES)
  
 Kinda hard to get back to it after all of those changes from the newer versions (hard drop, wall kick, lock delay, hold) that made the game easier, but sometimes IMO better (see: Tetris The Grandmaster series by Arika).
  
 Still, it's Tetris. One of the best games ever and arguably _the_ best.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> Complete 2009 mod actually makes it much easier than the base game.  It's true that Dead Space doesn't give you much time to think things through, but that's because it doesn't need it at all.  As for Misery, you can disable the forced blur and I think recoil was toned down on heavier caliber weapons in the latest version.


 
 I dont remmber the base game that well .


----------



## martin vegas

Looking forward to this baby!


----------



## miceblue

Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS

Graphics: 10/10 (simply amazing for a 3DS game)
Music: 9/10 (great selection, but some of them are kind of unfitting)
Gameplay: 9/10 (controls with the circlepad are awkward at first, but I've grown to like it more than the GameCube controllers, believe it or not; only bad thing is the menu navigation)
Replay Value: 10/10 (online mode, Smash Run, Home-Run Contest, Target Smash, Multi-Man Smash, local multi-player, collectible in-game items...the amount of stuff you can do in this game is insane)
Overall: 9.5/10

Now on to playing the Wii U version.


----------



## miceblue

accoun said:


> Tetris (NES)
> 
> Kinda hard to get back to it after all of those changes from the newer versions (hard drop, wall kick, lock delay, hold) that made the game easier, but sometimes IMO better (see: Tetris The Grandmaster series by Arika).
> 
> Still, it's Tetris. One of the best games ever and arguably _the_ best.



One of my friends is rank #2 in the USA....pretty insane. He plays invisible Tetris for fun. T_T


----------



## vaibhavp

hi guys,
  
 I have a question.
  
 How is digital distribution on nintendo platforms (wii u and 3ds)?
  
 I bought ps vita because of solid distribution. I knew I will not miss out on games because of lack of availability. I live in India and nintendo does not even bother to launch anything here properly. on wii i missed out on games I bought console for (xenoblade).
  
 so are all games available on eshop? also are there any sales? how are prices?
  
 I dont care about other factors like friend list or account transfer. I just want to know if I can buy all games?


----------



## DJScope

vaibhavp said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm buying a second hand Wii very soon just for the classic NES and SNES games. I'm pretty sure they have all their classic games for download.


----------



## vaibhavp

djscope said:


> I'm buying a second hand Wii very soon just for the classic NES and SNES games. I'm pretty sure they have all their classic games for download.


 
  
 thanks
  
 do you know about ds games? what about latest games?


----------



## poman

Just got Alien Isolation its on sale from Steam. Graphics maxed out are intense. Looks too damn real. The sound is crazy good and really adds to the creepy feel of the game. A lot of the music and sounds are from the old Alien movies which is awesome if you are a fan. So far 9.5/10 overall.


----------



## DJScope

poman said:


> Just got Alien Isolation its on sale from Steam. Graphics maxed out are intense. Looks too damn real. The sound is crazy good and really adds to the creepy feel of the game. A lot of the music and sounds are from the old Alien movies which is awesome if you are a fan. So far 9.5/10 overall.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  
  
 This game is amazing. I haven't finished it yet and put it aside to play later... You know, for health reasons... I also ran out of clean underwear!


----------



## DJScope

vaibhavp said:


> thanks
> 
> do you know about ds games? what about latest games?


 
  
 Sorry can't help you. I'm going to be getting my Wii today though. Hopefully they're in stock.


----------



## DJScope

vaibhavp said:


> thanks
> 
> do you know about ds games? what about latest games?


 
  
 So I got it today and it has a pretty good collection of classic games. Has NES, SNES, Neo Geo and more.
  
 Here the full list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Virtual_Console_games_for_Wii_(North_America)


----------



## boxofrain88

Halo: The Master Chief Collection.

I'd give the campaign a 9.5/10. I mean it's all the halo games... on one disk... It is awesome.

Online I would give a 3/10. I love online halo but it is just now becoming playable almost 3 weeks after it released. In case you don't know, they have been having a lot of server issues, so matchmaking has not been working. Still so e issues but at least I can get into a game now.

Wife has also been loving Super Smash Brothers for 3ds. I haven't played it yet, but it does seem awesome.


----------



## Change is Good

Dragon Age: Inquisition, 9/10; Very impressive game with engaging cinematics. Massive world to explore, and much to discover even after 100 hours. I admit, the size of this map seems overwhelming, at times.

GTA V for PS4, 9.5/10; Wonderful sandbox with enhanced visuals and mechanics over the last gen version. Having a blast with this one.


----------



## fabian005

Latest endeavors: The evil within. Pokemon Black/white/Y Soon Alpha Sapphire
The Evil Within 7/10 good and scaring the piss out of you trashy storyline.
Pokemon 9/10 No complaints


----------



## DJScope

Sort of on topic. My 5 year old son asked me if I can get Minecraft for him. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## miceblue

Splinter Cell (PC version on Steam)
9/10 would highly recommend to people who like stealth-based games (it took me 39 hours to beat on normal difficulty while trying to avoid killing people)

I can't really comment on the graphics because I've played pretty much zero PC games from the 2002 era. It looked surprisingly good to me for a game of its age.

When it comes to politics and government-related stuff, my brain just freezes up, but the story seemed straight-forward enough to get the basic idea across. I can't pronounce the names of anyone but Sam Fisher though, hahaha.

Minor nitpicks:

 The voice actors for the Chinese characters sounded absolutely terrible
 The stealth/detection system seemed to vary from enemy to enemy from place to place. Sometimes an enemy doing their patrol route would go slightly further and investigate a body in a stealth bar 1 area. Another What moment was near the end of the game in the butcher's freezer: enemies can see you straight through the "fog" even if you can't without using the thermal vision.
 The lighting for the Steam PC version I have seems really dark. If I turn up the brightness, colours start to become desaturated; turn up the gamma and things look overly bright. I watched a playthrough of Splinter Cell on YouTube and the uploaded played the HD version of the game on the PlayStation 3 console. The colours and lighting in that version look much better.

Major con:
There's only one for me: sometimes I was absolutely clueless as to where to go. While this is good for exploring the map, sometimes a little guidance would have helped me a lot. As mentioned, I watched a playthrough of it on YouTube for when I got really stuck in some places.

Major pro:
This was the first Splinter Cell game I've played, and the first stealth-based game I've played. I love the many ways you can approach a situation in this game and the freedom you have with how to proceed. You can choose to act with non-lethal methods, or go with lethal options. You can save at one point and go through an area, restart from that checkpoint and play the area again with a different strategy.


----------



## catspaw

miceblue said:


> Splinter Cell (PC version on Steam)
> 9/10 would highly recommend to people who like stealth-based games (it took me 39 hours to beat on normal difficulty while trying to avoid killing people)
> 
> I can't really comment on the graphics because I've played pretty much zero PC games from the 2002 era. It looked surprisingly good to me for a game of its age.
> ...


 
 I own splinter cell, pandora tomorrow and chaos theory. All were amazing games. Unfortunatelly after those, the rest were rather boring for me.


----------



## catspaw

Got the Eidos Package (34 games nad DLCs for 41,95 Euro).
 Been playing Hitman Codename 47 and HItman Absolution to compare them.
 I think Id rate HItman Codename 47 at 8.7/10 and HItman Absolution at 7/10.
  
 I love how meticulous you have to be in Hitman 47 unless you want to risk all out war.
 Hitman absolution makes little sense to me: you can shoot everyone outside a house, and inside no one is on high alert, but when you use a disguise, all the guards are able to realize you are not one of them.
 I played Hitman 47 till I ended the first part (hong kong), and that took me around 3 hours, and I died 4 times. (Easy difficulty).
 I played absolution untill I ended the first mission, took me under 30 minutes on highest difficulty without dieing once...
  
 Ill see today what Else is tehre in that package that is worth the time to play.
  
 EDIT (Btw, id spend that case on codename 47 alone, as long as it works as well as it does. only thing Im missing is FULL HD support, the game uses old 4:3 monitor aspect ratios ).


----------



## Zojokkeli

catspaw said:


> Got the Eidos Package (34 games nad DLCs for 41,95 Euro).
> Been playing Hitman Codename 47 and HItman Absolution to compare them.
> I think Id rate HItman Codename 47 at 8.7/10 and HItman Absolution at 7/10.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Absolution was mostly awful, but it had a couple of cool levels. You'll want to try the Blood Money. Hands down best in the series and hasn't aged badly.


----------



## catspaw

zojokkeli said:


> Absolution was mostly awful, but it had a couple of cool levels. You'll want to try the Blood Money. Hands down best in the series and hasn't aged badly.


 
 I have the full collection thx to Eidos Package, so eventually ill get to blood money .


----------



## Phishin Phool

catspaw said:


> I own splinter cell, pandora tomorrow and chaos theory. All were amazing games. Unfortunatelly after those, the rest were rather boring for me.


 
 Chaos Theory is a true gem in every sense of the word IMHO. For me though the hook has always been MP - still my favorite MP game of all-time (and Chaos theory was the best entry of them all) Splinter cell:double agent had a new type of MP and although fun was vastly different than those before it. The reboots Conviction and Blacklist take some getting used to as the sp has changed significantly (to keep up with the 'Joneses' and other modern games). The new reboot of Spies vs Mercs in Blacklist is awesome but as the game didn't meet sales goals Ubi has not turned out any map packs or added a patch allowing  blacklist mode for the classic 2v2 - either way it is still so much fun if you can get a good group of similar skill levels together.


----------



## Accoun

catspaw said:


> EDIT (Btw, id spend that case on codename 47 alone, as long as it works as well as it does. only thing Im missing is FULL HD support, the game uses old 4:3 monitor aspect ratios ).


 
  
 PC Gaming Wiki to the rescue: http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Hitman#Widescreen_resolution


----------



## catspaw

accoun said:


> PC Gaming Wiki to the rescue: http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Hitman#Widescreen_resolution


 
 Ill check it when I get home. Thx mate!


----------



## martin vegas

Gta5 ps4..it's worth getting again even though you have already play this on last gen..it's just a more polished game on next gen!


----------



## thatBeatsguy

martin vegas said:


> Gta5 ps4..it's worth getting again even though you have already play this on last gen..it's just a more polished game on next gen!


 
 Just gonna wait for the PC version, which will be coming any day now...


----------



## catspaw

thatbeatsguy said:


> Just gonna wait for the PC version, which will be coming any day now...


 
 I dont think Ill be getting GTA V. Dosent look to me like anything I havent played so many times in the previous GTAs. My favorite is still vice city.


----------



## sjsu26

Going to pickup Kingdom Hearts 2.5 HD ReMix pretty soon. I already know that's going to be 10/10 IMO. Can't wait for the third installment!


----------



## Mikem231

WoW warlords of draenor. I am loving it so far. Solid 9/10


----------



## Za Warudo

Playing New Vegas with Project Nevada mod.  Still downloading the enhanced textures.  Haven't done much of the main quest as I'm just doing the never-ending amounts of side quests.  The only open world rpgs I've played before were GTA III and SA which were much smaller in scope.
  
 I was also playing Vampire the Masquerade on my crappy old laptop before building my new pc, still needs to finish that and not even halfway through it.  The soundtrack is great.


----------



## cocolinho

The last of us on PS3: 10/10
 best game I've ever played


----------



## Rhamnetin

za warudo said:


> Playing New Vegas with Project Nevada mod.  Still downloading the enhanced textures.  Haven't done much of the main quest as I'm just doing the never-ending amounts of side quests.  The only open world rpgs I've played before were GTA III and SA which were much smaller in scope.
> 
> I was also playing Vampire the Masquerade on my crappy old laptop before building my new pc, still needs to finish that and not even halfway through it.  The soundtrack is great.


 
  
 Grand Theft Auto games aren't RPGs, so I guess you mean the only open world games you have ever played?  If you like New Vegas just for the open world exploration then you should love Fallout 3 which has a much more intricately designed open world, although New Vegas actually has strong writing unlike Fallout 3 (especially the expansions).  New Vegas is without doubt among the top 3 most ambitious single player games ever made.


----------



## DJScope

rhamnetin said:


> Grand Theft Auto games aren't RPGs, so I guess you mean the only open world games you have ever played?  If you like New Vegas just for the open world exploration then you should love Fallout 3 which has a much more intricately designed open world, although New Vegas actually has strong writing unlike Fallout 3 (especially the expansions).  New Vegas is without doubt among the top 3 most ambitious single player games ever made.


 
  
 FO 3 and NV are pretty and all, and NV does have a good story line. They still can't beat the story line and sheer pleasure of playing FO2, IMO.


----------



## alv4426

Started playing Skyrim for the first time like a week ago... I haven't seen the sun for a week, this is the most addicting game I have ever played. There are so many "missions/quests" and with hundreds of mods out there you can add more and make it look spectacular. Cant believe I had never played it before (not into RPGs normally and I always thought this was like a D&D spinoff which didnt help).


----------



## Za Warudo

rhamnetin said:


> Grand Theft Auto games aren't RPGs, so I guess you mean the only open world games you have ever played?  If you like New Vegas just for the open world exploration then you should love Fallout 3 which has a much more intricately designed open world, although New Vegas actually has strong writing unlike Fallout 3 (especially the expansions).  New Vegas is without doubt among the top 3 most ambitious single player games ever made.


 
 Yeah I meant open world games.  I wish NV had vehicles like in GTA to make short distance traveling faster, especially since a lot of the quests involve a lot of running (after traveling via the map).


----------



## Rhamnetin

alv4426 said:


> Started playing Skyrim for the first time like a week ago... I haven't seen the sun for a week, this is the most addicting game I have ever played. There are so many "missions/quests" and with hundreds of mods out there you can add more and make it look spectacular. Cant believe I had never played it before (not into RPGs normally and I always thought this was like a D&D spinoff which didnt help).


 
  
 Yep, so you prefer action RPGs as do most people.  If you like Skyrim then you should also love Fallout 3 (made by the same people), Fallout: New Vegas, and of course Oblivion and Morrowind.
  
 Quote:


za warudo said:


> Yeah I meant open world games.  I wish NV had vehicles like in GTA to make short distance traveling faster, especially since a lot of the quests involve a lot of running (after traveling via the map).


 
  
 Vehicles would be a convenience in New Vegas although if you use mods that greatly enhance the open world (NV Interiors, A World of Pain, and Invisible Wall Remover) then you probably won't want to drive past stuff.  The same goes for Fallout 3 even without mods; GTA is more about travelling while Fallout (and The Elder Scrolls) is more about exploring every corner since you'll never know what you'll find (and there is always something to find... except in New Vegas without these mods).


----------



## Axeslinger0u812

alv4426 said:


> Started playing Skyrim for the first time like a week ago... I haven't seen the sun for a week, this is the most addicting game I have ever played. There are so many "missions/quests" and with hundreds of mods out there you can add more and make it look spectacular. Cant believe I had never played it before (not into RPGs normally and I always thought this was like a D&D spinoff which didnt help).


 I did the same thing, but about two years after it was released. Finally caved in and gave it a shot, and it became a top 5 all-time game for me. I still itch to get back in and run around in it. 

While I liked Fallout 3 a lot, New Vegas was my favorite of the series. Pretty sure it was Vault 11 that did it. The writing in that game was incredible, and that vault wasn't even a part of the main, or any separate storyline. It was just a self-contained experience. Awesome game. 

In regards to new games, I was lucky this Christmas, and got Mordor, AC Unity, Alien:Iso, CoD:AV, Halo:MCC, and Dragon Age:Inquisition. I played a little of all of them, and they're all shaping up to be great. Currently going through the Halo campaign again. Will probably save DA:I for last, as it feels like another Skyrim.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

For some reason, I've totally ditched Dragon Age:Origins and a lot of my other games for one game and one game only: Kerbal Space Program. After reading lots and lots of tutorials online, I built my first Moon base, among other things. Then I looked up mods, grabbed MechJeb, FAR, KAX, and BDW and now I spend my days creating weaponized planes to dominate the airspace.


----------



## Za Warudo

Played a couple levels of Crysis 3 SP, I think the game has a lot of potential (good AI, gorgeous graphics on max settings) but so far the level design is very mediocre if not outright poor.


----------



## Rhamnetin

za warudo said:


> Played a couple levels of Crysis 3 SP, I think the game has a lot of potential (good AI, gorgeous graphics on max settings) but so far the level design is very mediocre if not outright poor.


 
  
 I actually started that recently and played the first hour.  I agree about the level design, it feels like they really tried to make the action sequences like Call of Duty.  As a whole the game is just extremely repetitive, the first game is infinitely better.  I get zero enjoyment out of Crysis 3 but I expected this; I only bought it as a tech demo, since it was $6 or something on Origin.


----------



## Za Warudo

rhamnetin said:


> I actually started that recently and played the first hour.  I agree about the level design, it feels like they really tried to make the action sequences like Call of Duty.  As a whole the game is just extremely repetitive, the first game is infinitely better.  I get zero enjoyment out of Crysis 3 but I expected this; I only bought it as a tech demo, since it was $6 or something on Origin.


 
 I've only played the first CoD and Modern Warfare, but both of those had pretty interesting and varied level designs and gameplay.


----------



## Rhamnetin

za warudo said:


> I've only played the first CoD and Modern Warfare, but both of those had pretty interesting and varied level designs and gameplay.


 
  
 I was mostly referring to the ones after CoD 4 (Modern Warfare), although the first level on Crysis 3 was actually better than the first one in CoD 4 (both were set on ships during a stormy night).  The older CoD games were good, especially CoD 2.


----------



## Zojokkeli

COD 2 was great, but everything after MW has been pretty much crap. I haven't played any after Black Ops though. 

I picked up the new Wolfenstein from Steam sales, and after a few hours I must say it's a very entertaining game. One of the best shooters of recent years.


----------



## lnteractive

League of Legends, CSGO.

 Time flies when you play these games.


----------



## Arasthel

Bought Diablo 3 + RoS a couple days ago for pretty cheap on the bnet store.
  
 I'm loving it so far, not as great as D2 but still great. 9/10


----------



## catspaw

Ive been playing Path of exile for a the last month, Considering its free, I cant rate it in comparison to other paid games, but in free to play, Id give it an 8.5/10.
 Great potential for gamers who like experimentation with not only builds but also midless hack and slash is nice here.
 My favorite part about this game is the way the currency works. Its actually easy to get enought of it without playing for hours a day, and its not a pay to win game.


----------



## Phishin Phool

I played through the initial release of path of exile however since Diablo 3 got its act together and fix most of the issues I doubt I'll ever go back


----------



## kova4a

Nah, Blizzard still don't have their act together with D3 2 years and a half later. It's ridiculous how they didn't mind treating all the millions of buyers like beta testers for so long. I stopped playing it a very long time ago but gave my account to my father and his wife and they are obsessed with it. With my father probably spending thousands of hours on it http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/kova4a-2597/hero/16714904 , http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/kova4a-2597 , so I still follow the development and changes on the game and all that Blizzard does is constantly ruin the balance of the different classes and just increase add zeroes to previous equipment. Don't get me started on the auction house, the thousands of screwed over people who have paid actual money or billions of gold for items that nowadays are the lowest of the low. The still unfixed drop rates etc. etc.
  
 PoE in my book is much better and I've plaid it from the days it was in closed beta. And for a free game that has better servers than Blizzard and much more content I can't complain. I've paid the devs for the game because they deserve it.
  
 And a week ago I finally got Grim Dawn on early access and now that's an old-school hack and slash rpg done right. The 7 guys making it with almost no money are putting the D3's devs to shame. If they had the cash Blizzard has and the extra manpower Grim Dawn would have already been finished and would be a million times better than D3.


----------



## ThickGlasses

Finally back from my hiatus! Also, I subscribed to an MMO for the first time. I've been play Star Wars: The Old Republic nonstop recently. For someone who gets as addicted to games as often as I do, it's an easy 9/10.


----------



## Phishin Phool

kova4a said:


> Nah, Blizzard still don't have their act together with D3 2 years and a half later. It's ridiculous how they didn't mind treating all the millions of buyers like beta testers for so long. I stopped playing it a very long time ago but gave my account to my father and his wife and they are obsessed with it. With my father probably spending thousands of hours on it http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/kova4a-2597/hero/16714904 , http://www.diabloprogress.com/player/kova4a-2597 , so I still follow the development and changes on the game and all that Blizzard does is constantly ruin the balance of the different classes and just increase add zeroes to previous equipment. Don't get me started on the auction house, the thousands of screwed over people who have paid actual money or billions of gold for items that nowadays are the lowest of the low. The still unfixed drop rates etc. etc.
> 
> PoE in my book is much better and I've plaid it from the days it was in closed beta. And for a free game that has better servers than Blizzard and much more content I can't complain. I've paid the devs for the game because they deserve it.
> 
> And a week ago I finally got Grim Dawn on early access and now that's an old-school hack and slash rpg done right. The 7 guys making it with almost no money are putting the D3's devs to shame. If they had the cash Blizzard has and the extra manpower Grim Dawn would have already been finished and would be a million times better than D3.


 
 I haver been playing POE since closed Beta as well and wen t through the character resets etc. For a free game it is awesome and the way they implemented 'add-on ' pay features without intruding on the game was so well done I threw some cash their way but overall it is bland and kinda vanilla  cookie cutter at times with poor lore. It was a fun romp (having played through the entire initial final release biut not something I would pick up again. D3 (I never used the auction house so no biggie for me) with the adjustments and patches (although no tperfect and a tad shy of D2 greatness is a solid aRPG at this point.


----------



## Blisse

Finished Heavy Rain, 9.5/10

Great game/story, everything on point except for a couple nitpicks about the story and gameplay that I won't post because it'll spoil it if you haven't played it. I can see why it won game of the year and why Quantic Dream is such a big name.

Playing Pokemon Omega Ruby, I think the UI was downgraded from XY but RSE is still solid.


----------



## kova4a

blisse said:


> Finished Heavy Rain, 9.5/10
> 
> Great game/story, everything on point except for a couple nitpicks about the story and gameplay that I won't post because it'll spoil it if you haven't played it. I can see why it won game of the year and why Quantic Dream is such a big name.
> 
> Playing Pokemon Omega Ruby, I think the UI was downgraded from XY but RSE is still solid.


 
 Yeah, Heavy Rain was pretty good unlike Beyond Two Souls. And also was the only ps3 game that I actually didn't mind playing with the Move.


----------



## catspaw

If I understand correctly, Heavy rain is a ps exclusive.
 I dont like that companies do that. There are enought games for me out there to play, so Im not buying a console for a handfull of exclusives.


----------



## martin vegas

Does anyone know how much it would cost to send one of these from the uk to the usa?


----------



## Blisse

catspaw said:


> If I understand correctly, Heavy rain is a ps exclusive.
> I dont like that companies do that. There are enought games for me out there to play, so Im not buying a console for a handfull of exclusives.




what's on your backlog? i'm trying to go through all the GOTY's


----------



## catspaw

blisse said:


> what's on your backlog? i'm trying to go through all the GOTY's


 
 Crap, Im getting old If I dont understand gaming slang .
 Can you explain what you mean?


----------



## cdsa35000

1 microsec googlefriend says:
http://www.google.com/search?hp&q=goty


----------



## catspaw

I understand GOTY, just didnt understand the Backlog .


----------



## Blisse

backlog, like, what games are you currently going looking at that you'd rate them more important to play than the GOTYs 

a backlog is like all the stuff you haven't done yet but that you're planning to do


----------



## catspaw

I dont actually have any like that...
 I have games I will try and games I will replay again, and games I am looking for...
 I dont see how I can rate something If I have not played it yet... seems like a contradiction to me .


----------



## Zojokkeli

I've got a backlog of some 300 games. Damn Steam and GOG sales.


----------



## catspaw

From normal backlog id have just a few games:
 Dark souls 2 (waiting for the remastered version)
 Thief (came with Eidos sale)
 Tomb raider (came with sale)
 Hitman absolution (after 2 missins i skipped to codename 47, absolution makes little sense due to how disguises work).
 Deus Ex the fall (came with sale)
 And thats about it for now.


----------



## Phishin Phool

catspaw said:


> From normal backlog id have just a few games:
> Dark souls 2 (waiting for the remastered version)
> Thief (came with Eidos sale)
> Tomb raider (came with sale)
> ...


 
 Out of all those - do Tomb Raider first - it is _*excellent *_and not too long.


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> From normal backlog id have just a few games:
> Dark souls 2 (waiting for the remastered version)
> Thief (came with Eidos sale)
> Tomb raider (came with sale)
> ...


 
  
 I hope you haven't played any of the predecessors to Thief, Hitman: Absolution, and Deus Ex: The Fall.  If you have then you'll probably be very disappointed by them due to how oversimplified they've become (this may apply to Tomb Raider as well).


----------



## Za Warudo

FC 3 Blood Dragon - I like the neon aesthetics and 80's homages.  The gameplay has some nice tactical planning required, but liberating all the enemy bases does get repetitive even for such a short game.  The ending is ridiculous in a good way but it felt way too easy compared to the rest of the game.


----------



## Music Alchemist

I've really been enjoying the futuristic racing game WipEout HD on PS3 with the Fury expansion pack. It's very challenging. I've already completed all the events, but on the faster speed settings and higher AI difficulty settings, it's a little _too_ challenging. My favorite game mode is Eliminator, which consists of blowing up your opponents on the track while racking up points. With an HDTV and HDMI cable, the graphics are quite impressive as well.


----------



## Blisse

Finished Journey on PS3. Very beautiful, very confusing. I guess a 8.5/10? Not much to criticize except that you have no idea what you're doing.


----------



## kova4a

Btw, did anyone else jump on H1Z1? SOE on top of its game as usual - issues with account creation, issues with login and after that the servers just don't work and that's after delaying the release with lie 5 hours for final fixes. Now that's hilarious and the first early access game to become a top seller on steam without even a single buyer being able to play it. And people still bash on DayZ - at least was working day one and honestly at this momenty beats both of its major "competitors" - Miscreated and H1Z1.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> I hope you haven't played any of the predecessors to Thief, Hitman: Absolution, and Deus Ex: The Fall.  If you have then you'll probably be very disappointed by them due to how oversimplified they've become (this may apply to Tomb Raider as well).


 
 Probably I will be.
 I was by absolution (the only fun part in it is to actually kill everyone) and the other games dont look too promising. I only bought the bundle because it had codename 47 and just cause 2 in it, the rest were basicly extras.
 Right now I still play older games that I really liked ( Dark Sousl 1, Starcraft broodwar, PoE, Dead space 1-2..). Except Lost alpha, that one I quite love but my laptop aint powerfull enought to run with sun shadows .


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> Probably I will be.
> I was by absolution (the only fun part in it is to actually kill everyone) and the other games dont look too promising. I only bought the bundle because it had codename 47 and just cause 2 in it, the rest were basicly extras.
> Right now I still play older games that I really liked ( Dark Sousl 1, Starcraft broodwar, PoE, Dead space 1-2..). Except Lost alpha, that one I quite love but my laptop aint powerfull enought to run with sun shadows .


 
  
 Lost Alpha is the second hardest game to run from my experience, the first being Dragon Age: Inquisition.
  
 While I think very little of Hitman: Absolution, Thief, and Deus Ex: The Fall, I strongly recommend Hitman: Blood Money, Thief Gold (with a widescreen mod, Thief Gold HD Texture Mod, and Thief Enhancement Pack 2.0), Thief II: The Metal Age (with a widescreen mod and Thief Enhancement Pack 2.0), and Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut.  Everyone will also recommend the first Deus Ex, but I actually haven't gotten around to playing it yet.
  
 I'm currently playing Dragon Age: Inquisition... approaching the 120 hour mark and I still haven't finished my first playthrough.  It is definitely most deserving of Game of the Year 2014, and it's the most ambitious single player game ever made without a doubt.


----------



## ThickGlasses

I finally finished Shinobi on the PS2. That was a hard game, but at least I feel confident that I can beat F-Zero GX's story mode on Very Hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> Lost Alpha is the second hardest game to run from my experience, the first being Dragon Age: Inquisition.
> 
> While I think very little of Hitman: Absolution, Thief, and Deus Ex: The Fall, I strongly recommend Hitman: Blood Money, Thief Gold (with a widescreen mod, Thief Gold HD Texture Mod, and Thief Enhancement Pack 2.0), Thief II: The Metal Age (with a widescreen mod and Thief Enhancement Pack 2.0), and Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut.  Everyone will also recommend the first Deus Ex, but I actually haven't gotten around to playing it yet.
> 
> I'm currently playing Dragon Age: Inquisition... approaching the 120 hour mark and I still haven't finished my first playthrough.  It is definitely most deserving of Game of the Year 2014, and it's the most ambitious single player game ever made without a doubt.


 
 Dragon Age Origins was an amazing game that I replayed 4 times in almost a row. Dragon Age two was a game I barely managed to finish (it was more pain than pleasure, the only thing I liked was using a specific magic combo that dragged everyone to me, then a ground slam, then an explosion that sent everyone flying away).
 Allow me to explain: Dragon Age 1 was new, everything had to be learned from 0, and once you did, you felt powerfull because not only the characters were stronger, but becasue your control and understanding of them was higher as well.
 In dragon age 2, you start from scratch again, with new characters and new spells/skills.
 This would be ok if youd get the same character intro and story and tutorial etc as in the first game.
 In dragon age 2, its like: you know all there is to know, but everything is different now, but you still should know.
 I dont see much of a point to call the game dragon age 2 when there is so little correlation with the first game.
 Im gonna take my time before I consider dragon age inquisition, as it seems yet another story almost by itself.
  
 The older games you mentioned are so so for me. I tried all hitmans and still love 47 most (main reason is on how the missions work). I played missing link and original HR, so I guess almost everything will already be covered in directors cut, but ill try it anyway. All nice and good, but get boring once you realize that the smartest move is to always use non-lethal takedows since it gives higher XP (from my point of view its harder to use guns and headshots, especially without raising an alarm than to use silent takedows, but ok).
  
 Thiefs Ill leave for later. I tried the last one for about 35 seconds before uninstalling it. I might try it someday but it looks like a terrible game. The first thing I did was running after a girl and basically pressing space.... for 30 seconds... Dark Messiah of Might and Magic has a similar part but it looked far better: You knew why you were chasing the ghoul, and that it was important to catch it and that you could actually FAIL. And you had to find the way yourself, and do it fast enough to not loose the ghoul.
 So... basicly if you did it, in first try, you felt like you were good. Pressing space while holding W... not so much.


----------



## martin vegas

I just went back to gta5 on ps4..the flight training is even harder to control the plane on next gen..twenty attempts later I just might do it!


----------



## Zojokkeli

Recently got Far Cry 4 and I have to say I'm enjoying it quite a bit more than I did Far Cry 3. While the story is still silly, at least the missions are mostly enjoyable and the characters aren't nearly as ridiculous. Gameplay is mostly the same and the change in setting doesn't really reflect in any meaningful way.


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> Dragon Age Origins was an amazing game that I replayed 4 times in almost a row. Dragon Age two was a game I barely managed to finish (it was more pain than pleasure, the only thing I liked was using a specific magic combo that dragged everyone to me, then a ground slam, then an explosion that sent everyone flying away).
> Allow me to explain: Dragon Age 1 was new, everything had to be learned from 0, and once you did, you felt powerfull because not only the characters were stronger, but becasue your control and understanding of them was higher as well.
> In dragon age 2, you start from scratch again, with new characters and new spells/skills.
> This would be ok if youd get the same character intro and story and tutorial etc as in the first game.
> ...


 
  
 Dragon Age: Origins is indeed the most separated game in the franchise.  It covers the fifth blight, while DA2's prologue starts during it and ultimately focuses more on the beginning of the Mage-Templar war.  By the end of DA2, ten years have already passed since the events of Origins.  Inquisition takes place right after DA2, with the Mage-Templar war still ongoing.
  
 Inquisition is closely related to DA2, but many characters from Origins can return, and the fate of the protagonist from Origins can be revealed if it wasn't already (I know for sure that if he/she survived Origins and remained a Warden, he/she has a sort of cameo in Inquisition).  Many of your choices from Origins affect Inquisition, and the effects of the fifth blight are still felt.  
  
 It seems to me like you're most interested in continuing the story of the protagonist from Origins?  Awakening and Witch Hunt do this, this already covers quite the time span.  People age you know, a new protagonist is needed and one person can't save the world forever. 
  
 It's worth noting that DA2 was horribly rushed due to the publishers (EA).  It's development cycle was only a little bit over a year... imagine making a 50 hour RPG in a bit over a year.  Origins on the other hand was in development for 5 or 6 years.  
  
 Inquisition, like Origins, has the benefit of not being rushed.  It's still more flawed than Origins though, primarily because the scope and scale have increased so much, so there was more room for error.  However Inquisition has some weird design choices that nobody asked for, such as attributes being leveled up automatically, each party member being limited to using 8 abilities at most during combat, the removal of Creation and Entropy spell trees (though a few spells from each have been moved into new specializations), etc.  It's made on Frostbite 3 engine because EA essentially forces this, but Inquisition makes it obvious that it's really just an FPS engine, and a bad one at that.  BioWare did their best but it's a pretty bad, limited engine.


----------



## Change is Good

I'm still playing Dragon Age: Inquisition, and must say my score remains a solid 9/10... maybe even 9.5/10


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> Dragon Age: Origins is indeed the most separated game in the franchise.  It covers the fifth blight, while DA2's prologue starts during it and ultimately focuses more on the beginning of the Mage-Templar war.  By the end of DA2, ten years have already passed since the events of Origins.  Inquisition takes place right after DA2, with the Mage-Templar war still ongoing.
> 
> Inquisition is closely related to DA2, but many characters from Origins can return, and the fate of the protagonist from Origins can be revealed if it wasn't already (I know for sure that if he/she survived Origins and remained a Warden, he/she has a sort of cameo in Inquisition).  Many of your choices from Origins affect Inquisition, and the effects of the fifth blight are still felt.
> 
> ...


 
 It more than that for me...
 In the first game, it takes you around 50 minutes to face the first Ogre. In DA2, it takes you 2 minutes.
 Id understand that if DA2 was like baldurs gate 2, keeping character level... you know what? Im not even wasting time on talking about it, Im gonna go play BG 1-BG2.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Is the Dragon Age series something you can start playing the most current version and not be lost or should one go back to the first and work through to the latest?


----------



## Rhamnetin

armandhammer said:


> Is the Dragon Age series something you can start playing the most current version and not be lost or should one go back to the first and work through to the latest?


 
  
 One should definitely start at the beginning, especially since Origins is one of the best, least flawed games and most competent RPGs ever made and it's better than Inquisition in a number of ways.  There's no good reason to skip it or its main expansions.  
  
 Inquisition is tied heavily to Dragon Age 2, and it incorporates your decisions from Origins very well which is surprising.  Several very important characters from the first two games return as well, and for a character driven franchise, seeing their arc throughout these games is huge.  Furthermore, the main antagonist of Inquisition along with his main subordinate are first revealed in one of the previous Dragon Age games (I won't say which).
  
 You'll also get a much better understanding of Inquisition's story if you finished the first two along with the DLC for DA2 and the Witch Hunt expansion for Origins.  If you start with Inquisition you'll not only miss out on one of the best games ever made in Dragon Age: Origins, but every single facet of Inquisition will have significantly less meaning to you.


----------



## Zojokkeli

armandhammer said:


> Is the Dragon Age series something you can start playing the most current version and not be lost or should one go back to the first and work through to the latest?




I haven't played the previous games and got along just fine. You might miss some background information about the world etc, but the game does a pretty good job at filling in the blanks. I didn't feel like I missed anything by not playing the first two games.


----------



## Phishin Phool

There is a program called Dragon Age Keep (free) that essentially glosses through the earlier games and allows you to 'quick-pick' some of the decision issues to bring you current and backfill the story/lore or you can simply start it as is and it will give you a default world and story setting.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I may have to get a hold of this one. Only thing is I don't think my computer is up to snuff....do I dare even suggest getting them for console?


----------



## Rhamnetin

zojokkeli said:


> I haven't played the previous games and got along just fine. You might miss some background information about the world etc, but the game does a pretty good job at filling in the blanks. I didn't feel like I missed anything by not playing the first two games.


 
  
 That's because you don't know what you're missing.
  
 Quote:


phishin phool said:


> There is a program called Dragon Age Keep (free) that essentially glosses through the earlier games and allows you to 'quick-pick' some of the decision issues to bring you current and backfill the story/lore or you can simply start it as is and it will give you a default world and story setting.


 
  
 Yeah, the best thing to do however is play the first two and import your characters/decisions into it.
  
 Quote:


armandhammer said:


> I may have to get a hold of this one. Only thing is I don't think my computer is up to snuff....do I dare even suggest getting them for console?


 
  
 Why skip the first two?  I'm aware that the reputation for the second one isn't very good, but that doesn't mean you wouldn't like it.  In my last post I went into as much detail as I could without spoiling anything, but trust me when I say that you're missing out on *a lot* of significant content by skipping the first two, and the first game is certainly less flawed than Inquisition.  There's no good reason to skip Origins, and any modern PC should run it just fine.  Sure, you can get a basic understanding of the fundamental plot of Inquisition without having played the others, but the fundamental plot is not even the majority of the game, and even _this_ won't be as significant to you if you never played the previous ones, whereas if you played the first two then Inquisition's plot turns will blow your mind.
  
 If you're worried about the first one feeling old and clunky, it doesn't.  It feels great by today's standards.  Graphics are fine if you use mods, which I can help you out with.  The second game is only 3 years old and change so it's not actually old.
  
 As for the console version of Inquisition, the game was made more controller-friendly than any other game of this type (that is, pause and play RPG) but it's still a very point-and-click intensive game so I'd never play it on a controller.  Otherwise, the console versions just get inferior graphics, 30 FPS lock, and probably less UI options.


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, Inquisition is pointless to play on a console and also the pc version has controller support so one can jump in with his 360 controller if that's what he desires.
  
 Btw, did anyone else try Alchemilla? It' a free Half-Life 2 mod - specifically a Silent Hill mod and from what I played so far it seems to be heavily based on the first Silent Hill game. LIke literally the second minute in the game I was "That's straight from Silent Hill 1"


----------



## ArmAndHammer

rhamnetin said:


> Why skip the first two?  I'm aware that the reputation for the second one isn't very good, but that doesn't mean you wouldn't like it.  In my last post I went into as much detail as I could without spoiling anything, but trust me when I say that you're missing out on *a lot* of significant content by skipping the first two, and the first game is certainly less flawed than Inquisition.  There's no good reason to skip Origins, and any modern PC should run it just fine.  Sure, you can get a basic understanding of the fundamental plot of Inquisition without having played the others, but the fundamental plot is not even the majority of the game, and even _this_ won't be as significant to you if you never played the previous ones, whereas if you played the first two then Inquisition's plot turns will blow your mind.
> 
> If you're worried about the first one feeling old and clunky, it doesn't.  It feels great by today's standards.  Graphics are fine if you use mods, which I can help you out with.  The second game is only 3 years old and change so it's not actually old.
> 
> As for the console version of Inquisition, the game was made more controller-friendly than any other game of this type (that is, pause and play RPG) but it's still a very point-and-click intensive game so I'd never play it on a controller.  Otherwise, the console versions just get inferior graphics, 30 FPS lock, and probably less UI options.


 
 What I meant when I said "I may have to get a hold of this one" was the whole series starting with Origins. I didn't mean just getting Inquisition. Just in case that's what you thought I was saying...just wanted to clarify. And thanks for the help offer. I'm not exactly computer savvy and I've never really played PC games other than WoW so really getting heavy into games is something I've not done. Mods and all that stuff...over my head. I've just always been a console gamer and I enjoy it for the most part but I get bored pretty easy. My current computer is about 5 years old. I was pretty sweet when I first built it but has since slowed quite a bit. I've been wanting to build something new...nothing mind blowing but an upgraded version of what I have now. Maybe this will be a little push to finally get it done. Then I can clear this one out and start fresh with it and turn it into my photo processing computer that I wanted to build for my photography mini-studio I'm working on.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Downloading Steam...Origins next. Might take awhile, my internet kinda sux.


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Yeah, Inquisition is pointless to play on a console and also the pc version has controller support so one can jump in with his 360 controller if that's what he desires.
> 
> Btw, did anyone else try Alchemilla? It' a free Half-Life 2 mod - specifically a Silent Hill mod and from what I played so far it seems to be heavily based on the first Silent Hill game. LIke literally the second minute in the game I was "That's straight from Silent Hill 1"


 
  
 I downloaded it the other day, haven't gotten around to it yet.  I think I'll get to it very soon!
  
 Quote:


armandhammer said:


> What I meant when I said "I may have to get a hold of this one" was the whole series starting with Origins. I didn't mean just getting Inquisition. Just in case that's what you thought I was saying...just wanted to clarify. And thanks for the help offer. I'm not exactly computer savvy and I've never really played PC games other than WoW so really getting heavy into games is something I've not done. Mods and all that stuff...over my head. I've just always been a console gamer and I enjoy it for the most part but I get bored pretty easy. My current computer is about 5 years old. I was pretty sweet when I first built it but has since slowed quite a bit. I've been wanting to build something new...nothing mind blowing but an upgraded version of what I have now. Maybe this will be a little push to finally get it done. Then I can clear this one out and start fresh with it and turn it into my photo processing computer that I wanted to build for my photography mini-studio I'm working on.


 
  
 Cool, sorry for the misunderstanding.  Thankfully installing mods for DA:O and DA2 is quite easy; pretty much every mod will come with detailed installation instructions, but most of them involve simply dragging and dropping files/folders into My Documents\BioWare\Dragon Age Origins\packages\core\override, or My Documents\BioWare\Dragon Age 2\packages\core\override for DA2.
  
 I encourage using the mods listed here:
  
 http://www.gnd-tech.com/threads/64003-Dragon-Age-Origins-Essential-Mods
  
 There's only one graphics mod listed but it shouldn't make the game much harder to run, so your PC should be able to handle it all.  You may or may not want to use Combat Tweaks: it makes the game much harder and more tactical, more like traditional RPGs.  The rest are necessities though.  
  
 DA2 mods are listed in that thread too, but do not use the texture packs!  I don't think a 5 year old PC can handle them.  Your PC definitely can't handle Inquisition, so you'll either want to upgrade your PC or get it on console.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Thanks for that. Seems easy enough. Pretty much the same way WoW used to be before Curse came out.
  
 And is Steam the best place to DL from for Origins? Or does it matter. It's the same price there as it is on Amazon or GameStop. Those are the only places I looked. I didn't see any of the other Dragon Age titles on Steam though, only Origins.


----------



## kova4a

armandhammer said:


> Thanks for that. Seems easy enough. Pretty much the same way WoW used to be before Curse came out.
> 
> And is Steam the best place to DL from for Origins? Or does it matter. It's the same price there as it is on Amazon or GameStop. Those are the only places I looked. I didn't see any of the other Dragon Age titles on Steam though, only Origins.


 
 That's because DA is an EA game, which means Origin instead of Steam and of course you can always use kinguin


----------



## ArmAndHammer

kova4a said:


> That's because DA is an EA game, which means Origin instead of Steam and of course you can always use kinguin


 
 Thanks. Sorry for the newbism....like I said before, computer gaming is essentially new to me even though I've been gaming casually since the 1980's when I got an Atari 2600 for Christmas...lol...but it's been 95% console.


----------



## Rhamnetin

armandhammer said:


> Thanks for that. Seems easy enough. Pretty much the same way WoW used to be before Curse came out.
> 
> And is Steam the best place to DL from for Origins? Or does it matter. It's the same price there as it is on Amazon or GameStop. Those are the only places I looked. I didn't see any of the other Dragon Age titles on Steam though, only Origins.


 
  
 I'd go with Steam due to its convenience.  And I recommend Ultimate Edition because it has all of the expansions/DLC.  Inquisition is Origin exclusive, so no matter where you get it from it needs an Origin account and has to be launched through Origin.  Note that this only applies to Inquisition: DA:O and DA2 don't need Origin.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

rhamnetin said:


> I'd go with Steam due to its convenience.  And I recommend Ultimate Edition because it has all of the expansions/DLC.  Inquisition is Origin exclusive, so no matter where you get it from it needs an Origin account and has to be launched through Origin.  Note that this only applies to Inquisition: DA:O and DA2 don't need Origin.


 
 Sounds good. DLing now. 2 hours to go.


----------



## abvolt

kova4a said:


> Yeah, Inquisition is pointless to play on a console and also the pc version has controller support so one can jump in with his 360 controller if that's what he desires.
> 
> Btw, did anyone else try Alchemilla? It' a free Half-Life 2 mod - specifically a Silent Hill mod and from what I played so far it seems to be heavily based on the first Silent Hill game. LIke literally the second minute in the game I was "That's straight from Silent Hill 1"


 
 Great mod ..


----------



## catspaw

armandhammer said:


> Sounds good. DLing now. 2 hours to go.


 
 Origins in my opinion was quite amazing, so Im glad you decided to play it.
 In my opinion from baldurs gate saga there was nothing that could beat the game until DA: Origins. I would not say that Origins is better than baldurs gate but at least at the same level.


----------



## Phishin Phool

DA:O was indeed great. I was getting ready to play DA 2 but all my friends said it was so terrible (in relation to DA:O) that I skipped it. Looking forward to DA:I oonce I get through some of my backlog.


----------



## FeedingNation

Games I play...
Miniclip 8 ball pool 8/8
League of Legends 8/10


----------



## kherman

Wolfenstein on PS4.
  
 Fun/10.


----------



## Youth

Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
  
 Competitive scene is dead at the moment and the game has some minor issues that should be fixed. Otherwise it's a great game.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Been playing Insanity's Blade a lot lately; It's an interesting sidescroller. Really hard though, its very castlevania...maybe 7/10? I have a streaming channel now and if anyone would like to watch or suggest games for me to play feel free!


----------



## martin vegas

whitecrow said:


> Been playing Insanity's Blade a lot lately; It's an interesting sidescroller. Really hard though, its very castlevania...maybe 7/10? I have a streaming channel now and if anyone would like to watch or suggest games for me to play feel free!


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Blisse

Is that actually a game or is it one of those trailers made from Sims. It's actually really well done.


----------



## Change is Good

Dying Light (PS4): 8/10

Very fun playing with friends, especially during the night.


----------



## abvolt

I've been playing lots of far cry 4 love the series beautiful big open world. Next on the menu dying light really like the dead island series. PC gaming only for me I think i'm the worst gamer on consoles ever I love them just no good on them..


----------



## robm321

Yeah, Dying light is next for me too (on PC).


----------



## Kamakahah

Also giving an 8/10 for Dying Light so far. Feels like a much better version of Dead Island. 

The added difficulty of the AI is welcome. The day/night cycle is the real experience the game offers. 

The story is pretty generic. Rushing it seems pointless. I find more enjoyment in many of the side quests. 
The random encounters and air drops add a nice change of pace, but can get annoying at times due to a couple mechanics. 

I still have a ways to go, but these are my initial impressions with about 20 hours on it.


----------



## Blisse

Trying to finish Tales of Xillia 2. THE MAIN CHARACTER NEEDS TO SPEAK MORE. Plus I'm not so much a fan of re-using the same maps as Xillia 1. 8.5/10 so far, 15 hours played ish.


----------



## kova4a

Life is Strange - 6/10
  
 At the moment it;s a decent play but is more of a teenage girl drama with a sprinkle of time reversal. The gameplay is better than a Telltale game as you won't encounter the neverending quick time events and button mashing. The time rewinding mechanics are decent and allow you to explore all possible scenarios of a situation right away. Of course, you can't foresee the repercussions of the action you decide to go with on the upcoming episodes but at least you get to make the decision you personally believes is the best without having to replay the episode or restart a checkpoint. Overall,this first episode is not bad, so my score is pretty subjective as I'm not really into rating an episode of an unfinished game. The game might turn out to be great when all episodes come out and the story is fully developed. Anyway, I found it entertaining enough to buy the whole season.


----------



## erikfreedom

dragon age inquisition. 8/10.


----------



## DonutDeflector

Portal 2: 99/100

Got this as a gift this year.

Mechanics: 95/100
Experience: 100/100
Storyline: 100/100
Graphics: 95/100
Wheatly: 100/100
GLaDOS: 100/100
Chell: 8/8


----------



## abvolt

kamakahah said:


> Also giving an 8/10 for Dying Light so far. Feels like a much better version of Dead Island.
> 
> The added difficulty of the AI is welcome. The day/night cycle is the real experience the game offers.
> 
> ...


 
 That's good to hear this game looks really cool, graphics must be awesome..


----------



## WhiteCrow

martin vegas said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





 aight, I will get it and play it soon. I will keep you posted.


----------



## catspaw

donutdeflector said:


> Portal 2: 99/100
> 
> Got this as a gift this year.
> 
> ...


 
 The portal series is one of those things that you dont expect, but is awsome.


----------



## martin vegas

Playing resi remake hd on ps4..it's the gamecube/wii version with bigger and better graphics but still a classic that deserves a 10/10


----------



## catspaw

RE is on steam as well.
 Also fahrenheit and grim fandango remastered appeared on steam.
 I think Steam realized that new games are too mainstream .


----------



## Zojokkeli

Loving Grim Fandango by the way. Have been waiting the release for years. Some of the puzzles are a bit out there, but otherwise great stuff.


----------



## Phishin Phool

kova4a said:


> Life is Strange - 6/10
> 
> At the moment it;s a decent play but is more of a teenage girl drama with a sprinkle of time reversal. The gameplay is better than a Telltale game as you won't encounter the neverending quick time events and button mashing. The time rewinding mechanics are decent and allow you to explore all possible scenarios of a situation right away. Of course, you can't foresee the repercussions of the action you decide to go with on the upcoming episodes but at least you get to make the decision you personally believes is the best without having to replay the episode or restart a checkpoint. Overall,this first episode is not bad, so my score is pretty subjective as I'm not really into rating an episode of an unfinished game. The game might turn out to be great when all episodes come out and the story is fully developed. Anyway, I found it entertaining enough to buy the whole season.


 
 I was interested as I enjoyed telltales walking dead so I purchased and played the first episode over the weekend and enjoyed it a good bit. True to squaresofts roots it is a bit emo but the production value is high and I found a slight improvement to the interface as you alluded to. Hopefully the story will continue to improve and capture my attention. So far it is a promising start.


----------



## WhiteCrow

martin vegas said:


> Playing resi remake hd on ps4..it's the gamecube/wii version with bigger and better graphics but still a classic that deserves a 10/10


 
 yeah man; I was super excited for this to come out. I can't wait to play it.


----------



## DonutDeflector

catspaw said:


> The portal series is one of those things that you dont expect, but is awsome.




Yes! I'm a complete idiot so it takes me a while to do some of the test chambers! I still keep playing for some reason!


----------



## Tautologi

Civ V: 7/10 Not as good as the 4th but easier to get into which suits me fine now that i have less time.
  
 Heroes of Might and Magic III: 10/10 Old school is still best!
  
 Homeworld 2: 8/10 The first one had unbeatable story but the improved graphics and combat system makes the second one the superior. And soon a remastered version will be released!


----------



## Phishin Phool

tautologi said:


> Civ V: 7/10 Not as good as the 4th but easier to get into which suits me fine now that i have less time.
> 
> Heroes of Might and Magic III: 10/10 Old school is still best!
> 
> Homeworld 2: 8/10 The first one had unbeatable story but the improved graphics and combat system makes the second one the superior. And soon a remastered version will be released!


 
 I assume you are playing the Gods + Kings version (FWIW I found the game much better before the G+K 'expansion').


----------



## Za Warudo

Portal - does live up to the hype, I found most of the levels to be really easy.


----------



## abvolt

I used to play portal 1 all the time but have not even seen 2, but I will say  first-person puzzle games are really fun..


----------



## WhiteCrow

Nosgoth 6-10: a pretty solid PVP game wet in the Legacy of Kain world. it might get a bit boring but so far its enjoyable.

 Insanity's Blade 7-10: super fun throw back side scroller, I usually hate indie side scrollers....because it seems like that's all that ever gets made now; but this game is super fun if not just a BIT too frustrating.
  
 HOT LALALAINE MIAMI! 9/10 still: yup, the neon mistress caught me again, so much blood, so many track suits.....

 I hate to do it...but I'm advertising my stream again. Feel free to suggest games for me to play and I will try to accommodate.

 www.twitch.tv/krodal


----------



## Linchpin

Telltale's Game of Thrones - 8/10, love their games, very good storytelling.
  
 League of Legends - anywhere from a 1 to a 10 out of 10, depending on the day, toxicity of teammates and various other factors. The joys of MOBA games


----------



## Mikeybru

Far cry 4 (4 stars out of five)- Setting in general grows very old after awhile, yet it still is really fun. 
  
 Battlefield hardline beta (5 stars out of 5) Seriously an awesome take on battlefields version of a payday 2 or APB game. I mean its not very original but some of the game modes were really fun and incredible new maps.
  
 AC Unity (4 stars out of 5) brought the series back to its former glory for me. Three and four kinda killed it i.m.o.


----------



## martin vegas

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## catspaw

Yeah, I heard about the "Re-Mastered" version. Its another way of saying the game we promised in the trailer .
 I was actually waiting on the PC to get DS2 once it comes out full (no more of this DLC crap).
 I can only imagine how frustrated I would be if I played Dark souls 1 without Dsfix .


----------



## abvolt

I've been playing a lot of far cry 4 lately and was wondering if anyone here has gotten the dlc's for this game and are they worth the money, I haven't tried them yet...


----------



## tdockweiler

*Fallout New Vegas - 7/10*
  
 Playing this over after having not played it for maybe 2 years. Find it incredibly dull and just no fun to play at all. Enemy encounters are almost non-existent. Right now i'm in vegas and have to go pay Benny a visit and I must have only gotten to level 7. I previously played the game and got up to 100 hours in it maybe. I'm wondering how on earth I did that!
  
 Scavenging for good loot is just no fun. There really is not any good stuff around. The locations are so small and pointless. Exploring really has no reward in this game.
  
 I think the main quest can be done without rushing in under 10 hours. That even makes Fallout 3 look bad.
  
 Honestly there is nothing this does better than Fallout 3. I must have spent a 1000 hours plus in that game.


----------



## Linchpin

tdockweiler said:


> *Fallout New Vegas - 7/10*
> 
> Playing this over after having not played it for maybe 2 years. Find it incredibly dull and just no fun to play at all. Enemy encounters are almost non-existent. Right now i'm in vegas and have to go pay Benny a visit and I must have only gotten to level 7. I previously played the game and got up to 100 hours in it maybe. I'm wondering how on earth I did that!
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's how I feel about every Bethesda game by the 2nd playthrough. When it's fresh and new your head is spinning with possibilities of what's now possible that wasn't before, eager to see how the story is etc. And then you realise the stories haven't improved in years, the gameplay save a gimmick or two is still the same and the massive world feels empty and dull.


----------



## catspaw

linchpin said:


> That's how I feel about every Bethesda game by the 2nd playthrough. When it's fresh and new your head is spinning with possibilities of what's now possible that wasn't before, eager to see how the story is etc. And then you realise the stories haven't improved in years, the gameplay save a gimmick or two is still the same and the massive world feels empty and dull.


 
 I never felt like that in morrowind .
 Fallout 3 was decent, and I enjoyed Oblivion as well, but Skyrim... couldnt play it for longer than 6 hours.


----------



## martin vegas

If they made fallout 4 an online world with other online players just walking around and be able to do the quests with you, it would be a much better game!


----------



## catspaw

martin vegas said:


> If they made fallout 4 an online world with other online players just walking around and be able to do the quests with you, it would be a much better game!


 
 Not really.
 They tried that already and It didnt work.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPKSCoy1rr8
 Its not the same thing, I know, Another company made it. But if you look at elder scrolls online, bethesda just sold the idea to zenimax, so it doesent look like they are interested in the MMO world.


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> Not really.
> They tried that already and It didnt work.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPKSCoy1rr8
> Its not the same thing, I know, Another company made it. But if you look at elder scrolls online, bethesda just sold the idea to zenimax, so it doesent look like they are interested in the MMO world.


 
  
 Agreed, I hate the idea of MMOs and other players would just ruin any sense of immersion.  I'm not even a fan of co-op RPGs.  I have so much respect for Bethesda Game Studios and the fact that they haven't given into the multiplayer craze that's going on, instead focusing on their own ideas.  Not many AAA developers can say the same, only Rockstar North.


----------



## Mad Max

Gunvolt = not-MegamanX/10
 Mighty Switchforce 1/2 = 10/10
 LoZ: A Link Between Worlds = stuck/10
 Grinsia = not-FinalFantasy/10
  
 lol


----------



## DJScope

tdockweiler said:


> *Fallout New Vegas - 7/10*
> 
> Playing this over after having not played it for maybe 2 years. Find it incredibly dull and just no fun to play at all. Enemy encounters are almost non-existent. Right now i'm in vegas and have to go pay Benny a visit and I must have only gotten to level 7. I previously played the game and got up to 100 hours in it maybe. I'm wondering how on earth I did that!
> 
> ...


 
  
 I felt exactly the same way replaying NV. Replaying FO3 on the other hand was a much better experience. But either game is one of those games you can only really play once. I've played FO1 2 times and have played FO2 4 times and could still replay them if I really had the time to do so. Those were really amazing games. I just hope the FO4 really steps it up in terms of story and mechanics.


----------



## Rahat1

I am playing wwe 2k 14 in my play station. This game has real moves of wwe superstars. It's a great multi & individual player game.


----------



## Silverprout

Stalker Lost Alpha V1.3003 10/10


----------



## Rhamnetin

djscope said:


> I felt exactly the same way replaying NV. Replaying FO3 on the other hand was a much better experience. But either game is one of those games you can only really play once. I've played FO1 2 times and have played FO2 4 times and could still replay them if I really had the time to do so. Those were really amazing games. I just hope the FO4 really steps it up in terms of story and mechanics.


 
  
 Gotta use mods to spice up the world of New Vegas, which is indeed much worse/more dull than that of Fallout 3.  Aside from level design however, New Vegas is better in pretty much every imaginable way.  It has much, much more role-playing, including traits which are absent from Fallout 3 as well as more flexible dialogue.  Gameplay mechanics are improved all around with the addition of hardcore mode, iron sights, and the outstanding weapon customization.  Most importantly, it has some of the best character development of any game, evident in several key Legion characters as well as Dead Money and Lonesome Road.  There are excellent stories to be found in its DLCs, while Fallout 3's writing is extremely shallow for the story and all characters.  New Vegas also has much more content than Fallout 3.
  
 Fallout 4 is not going to step it up in terms of story, it's going to be made by Bethesda Game Studios who never focuses on story or writing.  I haven't played Fallout or Fallout 2 yet but some trusted friends of mine, people who actually know what a story is, tell me that they have really cliche, shallow stories and characters, unlike New Vegas.  This makes sense since most classic RPGs didn't focus on writing (Planescape: Torment was really the only exception), rather they focused purely on role-playing, an area where Fallout 2 is still supposedly one of the best.
  
 What we really need for Fallout 4 is Bethesda's level design combined with Obsidian's writing and role playing emphasis, and the two of them collaborating on gameplay mechanics.  A reasonable idea but sadly it will never happen.  I can't even look forward to any of Obsidian's future projects, since they seem to be stuck in the past making 1998 games in 2015.


----------



## DJScope

rhamnetin said:


> Gotta use mods to spice up the world of New Vegas, which is indeed much worse/more dull than that of Fallout 3.  Aside from level design however, New Vegas is better in pretty much every imaginable way.  It has much, much more role-playing, including traits which are absent from Fallout 3 as well as more flexible dialogue.  Gameplay mechanics are improved all around with the addition of hardcore mode, iron sights, and the outstanding weapon customization.  Most importantly, it has some of the best character development of any game, evident in several key Legion characters as well as Dead Money and Lonesome Road.  There are excellent stories to be found in its DLCs, while Fallout 3's writing is extremely shallow for the story and all characters.  New Vegas also has much more content than Fallout 3.
> 
> Fallout 4 is not going to step it up in terms of story, it's going to be made by Bethesda Game Studios who never focuses on story or writing.  I haven't played Fallout or Fallout 2 yet but some trusted friends of mine, people who actually know what a story is, tell me that they have really cliche, shallow stories and characters, unlike New Vegas.  This makes sense since most classic RPGs didn't focus on writing (Planescape: Torment was really the only exception), rather they focused purely on role-playing, an area where Fallout 2 is still supposedly one of the best.
> 
> What we really need for Fallout 4 is Bethesda's level design combined with Obsidian's writing and role playing emphasis, and the two of them collaborating on gameplay mechanics.  A reasonable idea but sadly it will never happen.  I can't even look forward to any of Obsidian's future projects, since they seem to be stuck in the past making 1998 games in 2015.


 
  
 For me, the addition iron sights was the biggest improvement. Crafting/modding weapons was a bit of a gimmick as I rarely use it. NV was good the first time around, but felt rather short, and kind of felt like there was something missing. Not sure what it was though. Maybe the fact that you don't start as a vault dweller.


----------



## Rhamnetin

djscope said:


> For me, the addition iron sights was the biggest improvement. Crafting/modding weapons was a bit of a gimmick as I rarely use it. NV was good the first time around, but felt rather short, and kind of felt like there was something missing. Not sure what it was though. Maybe the fact that you don't start as a vault dweller.


 
  
 Just because you rarely use it, that doesn't mean it's a gimmick.  The changes brought upon weapon modifications are more significant than in most other games.  I see you're speaking primarily of the campaign.  It's actually longer than Fallout 3's if you compare minimum lengths, and it branches out into many possible pathways like a good RPG should.  Fallout 3's campaign only branches out into Brotherhood of Steel vs Enclave, while New Vegas can play out in many different ways.  The writing talent behind New Vegas is found in the DLC more than in the actual campaign though.


----------



## vaibhavp

rhamnetin said:


> Gotta use mods to spice up the world of New Vegas, which is indeed much worse/more dull than that of Fallout 3.  Aside from level design however, New Vegas is better in pretty much every imaginable way.  It has much, much more role-playing, including traits which are absent from Fallout 3 as well as more flexible dialogue.  Gameplay mechanics are improved all around with the addition of hardcore mode, iron sights, and the outstanding weapon customization.  Most importantly, it has some of the best character development of any game, evident in several key Legion characters as well as Dead Money and Lonesome Road.  There are excellent stories to be found in its DLCs, while Fallout 3's writing is extremely shallow for the story and all characters.  New Vegas also has much more content than Fallout 3.
> 
> Fallout 4 is not going to step it up in terms of story, it's going to be made by Bethesda Game Studios who never focuses on story or writing.  I haven't played Fallout or Fallout 2 yet but some trusted friends of mine, people who actually know what a story is, tell me that they have really cliche, shallow stories and characters, unlike New Vegas.  This makes sense since most classic RPGs didn't focus on writing (Planescape: Torment was really the only exception), rather they focused purely on role-playing, an area where Fallout 2 is still supposedly one of the best.
> 
> What we really need for Fallout 4 is Bethesda's level design combined with Obsidian's writing and role playing emphasis, and the two of them collaborating on gameplay mechanics.  A reasonable idea but sadly it will never happen.  I can't even look forward to any of Obsidian's future projects, since they seem to be stuck in the past making 1998 games in 2015.


 
  
 bethesda games tend to have lots of great looking landmarks throughout. but they are generally not well thought out and dont have any sense of place or personality. also it wears pretty thin over course of 50-80 hours.
  
 obsidian games tend to sprinkle a lot less but genrally well thought out, complimented by characters that make it lot more believable. NV had very few cool places, but ones that were cool infinitely more so than anything bethesda makes.
  
 imo bethesda should make engine (they have done excellent work on that) and simply pass it onto obsidian. though I am doubtful that will happen.
  
 after playing new vegas, i am afraid i will have to wait a lot longer than franchise fans to play a proper sequal if at all.


----------



## abvolt

scottlang said:


> I am currently playing Dying Light. As a BIG Zombie survival game enthusiast (mostly Arma 2/3 with Dayz Mod/Standalone's) I was reluctant to try this game but boy am I sure glad that I did. It is a nice blend of Free Roam/Side Quest to Main Story-Line Blood gore face rippin blood bath fun. I don't feel the need to constantly follow the story line or even play online, it is just bloody fun to go out and kill zombies to loot more stuff.. I am constantly wanting to level up my different skills...I have just gotten so sick of the WoW grind, L2 Leveling (these games suck the life out of you)..
> 
> I rate this game a solid 8.5 out of 10!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cool I'm just about to give dying light a go myself, really nice gear you've got, also I see it's your first post welcome to the board..


----------



## catspaw

Im waiting on unreal Engine 4 games .


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> Im waiting on unreal Engine 4 games .


 
  
 Same here, but it will be a long time before games use it to its fullest potential (or close to it).  Only now are games really showing what UE3 is capable of in terms of graphics, most notably The Vanishing of Ethan Carter and the next Batman game.  I wish it was mandatory that all 3D games used Unreal Engine 4, PhysX, and OpenAL.


----------



## Devil Dog

scottlang said:


> I am currently playing Dying Light. As a BIG Zombie survival game enthusiast (mostly Arma 2/3 with Dayz Mod/Standalone's) I was reluctant to try this game but boy am I sure glad that I did. It is a nice blend of Free Roam/Side Quest to Main Story-Line Blood gore face rippin blood bath fun. I don't feel the need to constantly follow the story line or even play online, it is just bloody fun to go out and kill zombies to loot more stuff.. I am constantly wanting to level up my different skills...I have just gotten so sick of the WoW grind, L2 Leveling (these games suck the life out of you)..
> 
> I rate this game a solid 8.5 out of 10!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have to agree on this one and I am not a big zombie fan. This game is like crack. I can't play during the week as I end up staying up way too late playing.


----------



## superjawes

I don't do scores, but _Grow Home_ gets a "Buy It" rating. It's only $8 dollars and is a charming platformer. You can probably 100% the game (minus achievements) in about 5 hours, but you shoudl have a blast playing it, and I could spend another 5 hours just playing around (or playing it again).

EDIT: oh, I also just finished _Majora's Mask_ for the 3DS. The visual updates are great, the inventory is improved, and it's still a great Zelda game. I was told that some of the boss fights are "streamlined" to be...less frustrating, I guess, but Nintendo missed the mark on the last two. Twinmold was just a PITA for the second half. It's still worth picking up if you have a 3DS. After all, it is still _Majora's Mask_ (one of the best _Zelda_ games ever made).


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> Agreed, I hate the idea of MMOs and other players would just ruin any sense of immersion.  I'm not even a fan of co-op RPGs.  I have so much respect for Bethesda Game Studios and the fact that they haven't given into the multiplayer craze that's going on, instead focusing on their own ideas.  Not many AAA developers can say the same, only Rockstar North.


 
 Well, it will take some time alright, but we do get some great things by now.
 We still need DX12 or better to make sure we can actually render very realistic large areas. Even till today a very heavy moded skyrim can destroy very powerfull PCs, so if we imagine unreal engine 4+mods+good games...
 I was testing Unreal tournament pre alpha and I have to admit it looks very poor at the current stage, but I can see the potential when I mix the tech demos and the pre alpha in my mind.


----------



## Mad Max

Are those Hyperdimension Neptunia games any good?  I was thinking of trying out Re;Birth1 later.
  
 Playing _Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky_ again.  I had gotten started last year, but ended up having to put off playing it more until recently.  Gosh damn it's addicting.  Seems like it will be a sweet 10/10 by the end.
  
  


superjawes said:


> I don't do scores, but _Grow Home_ gets a "Buy It" rating. It's only $8 dollars and is a charming platformer. You can probably 100% the game (minus achievements) in about 5 hours, but you shoudl have a blast playing it, and I could spend another 5 hours just playing around (or playing it again).
> 
> EDIT: oh, I also just finished _Majora's Mask_ for the 3DS. The visual updates are great, the inventory is improved, and it's still a great Zelda game. I was told that some of the boss fights are "streamlined" to be...less frustrating, I guess, but Nintendo missed the mark on the last two. Twinmold was just a PITA for the second half. It's still worth picking up if you have a 3DS. After all, it is still _Majora's Mask_ (one of the best _Zelda_ games ever made).


 
  
 That sucks.  I would have liked for them to crank up the difficulty a little bit with those MM bosses.
 Any changes to Fierce Deity Link or the other henshin masks?
  
 Are all the maps still the same size as before?  I noticed that a _A Link Between Worlds_ feels smaller and shorter overall versus the original SNES version.  Or maybe it's just me.  I do appreciate how creatively intricate the dungeons are.  Doing more with less and still keeping it fun, sasuga Nintendo.


----------



## superjawes

It's been a while since I last played _Majora's Mask_ but the latter two bosses seemed harder, Twinmold for sure because they changed how the giant's mask works. Zora swimming is worse, IMO. The only way to get speed is to use magic. I don't notice any significant changes in the other transformation masks, though.

As for map size, yeah, it's the same as the original. I also didn't feel that _A Link Between World's_ was downsized at all. I felt that the 3D look gave it more life. I can see how it might seem smaller with how open it is compared to _A Link to the Past_. The SNES game was pretty good about blocking off parts of the world until you had completed certain dungeons, while the 3DS gives you the option of having all the items very early on, so you can complete a lot of your world exploration early, after only completing a couple dungeons.


----------



## fabian005

catspaw said:


> Not really.
> They tried that already and It didnt work.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPKSCoy1rr8
> Its not the same thing, I know, Another company made it. But if you look at elder scrolls online, bethesda just sold the idea to zenimax, so it doesent look like they are interested in the MMO world.


I played Fallout NV for a long time when itfirstcame out and loved it completely. After a year or so I reacquired it after having traded it or something of the sort and had the GOTY edition and was excited to play the new material. Honestly it wasn't that fun the second time around at all. I attributed it a lot to the fact that when you run it felt like you were walking and when walking crawling. Also loads of load times.


----------



## Za Warudo

I'm on a long break from FO:NV because I got bored from all the scavenging for material/junk from boxes. 
  
 Playing Farcry 4 and I have to say that while I like the all the flexibility in liberating the enemy bases, there are too much other stuff to do and not all of them are that interesting.  The wild animals are a massive PITA especially the eagles, serious What did I ever do to them?


----------



## erikfreedom

witcher 2 enhanced edition pc. 9.5/10  awesome game with incredible grapics. c'ant max the game graphic settings with 3 gtx 770. I have to play high settings. at ultra settings my computer wants to melt. only game capable of making my machine struggle.


----------



## Rhamnetin

erikfreedom said:


> witcher 2 enhanced edition pc. 9.5/10  awesome game with incredible grapics. c'ant max the game graphic settings with 3 gtx 770. I have to play high settings. at ultra settings my computer wants to melt. only game capable of making my machine struggle.


 
  
 lol, just because it runs bad doesn't mean it has great graphics.  It looked good by 2011 standards (but far from the best), and looks decent by today's standards.  What resolution do you play at?  Must be really large since my GTX 780 Ti maxes it out easily enough at 1080p.  The performance killer is "Ubersampling" - you should be able to set everything to Ultra as long as you keep ubersampling disabled.  Ubersampling is some pitiful OGSSAA attempt that still leaves a ton of aliasing.


----------



## GreenBow

I got bored of NV too. I did most of the GOTY version. Only when it got near the end, kill or work for House, I pretty much lost interest. Tried again later but then had to bomb The Brotherhood of Steel. Flaming turn me into an assassin with a faction I never had an issue with. Plus they then killed me on sight, and I had no chance, dead in about two seconds. Either that or do what they say and hand over all gear and weapons. Presumably to re-equip it later. Sod that. Faffing about in the inventory. Might as well uninstall it, call it game over.
  
 Wolfenstein: The New Order, good game. More my style. Not endless inventory management. First class FPS shooter type.
 Alien: Isolation. Rocks!
  
 (Oh yeah and endless killing zombies on the i3D Zombie Riot server for Counter Strike Source.)


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> lol, just because it runs bad doesn't mean it has great graphics.  It looked good by 2011 standards (but far from the best), and looks decent by today's standards.  What resolution do you play at?  Must be really large since my GTX 780 Ti maxes it out easily enough at 1080p.  The performance killer is "Ubersampling" - you should be able to set everything to Ultra as long as you keep ubersampling disabled.  Ubersampling is some pitiful OGSSAA attempt that still leaves a ton of aliasing.


 
 The witcher 2 had some parts of the graphics that really looked great, others simply very well, not amazing, but the world was rather coherent in the texture quality and the engine, so it felt like the graphics were better.
 But anyway for me witcher 2 was rather great over all considered (only it has to be played in hard mode, or its boringly easy).


----------



## Za Warudo

Far Cry 4 - finished all campaign and important side missions.  The only other FC game I played was Blood Dragon and the essential gameplay was the same, though I enjoyed this a lot more.  The setting is a lot more gorgeous than the neon 80's setting of Blood Dragon, and it ran smoothly on max settings.  The story and characters were very bland and thin.  The main missions were well done, but the side missions can get repetitive or are just plain boring.  I wish the Shangri-La missions were less linear, because they just look stunning.  I wouldn't mind if they made an entire Far Cry game in that kind of setting with more weapons and powers.


----------



## WhiteCrow

HOTLINE MIAMI 2! 7/10\
 a nice sequel to Hotline Miami...but its just missing things...or rather not? I don't know. Its hard to place. it's not quiet and subtle like the first one...but the game play is improved...it picks up where the first one left off in story and difficulty; so it's really difficult. CERTAINLY a lot more hand holding as levels go and that's a shame. Streaming tonight at 9pm PST.


----------



## TheGoldenEars

I have been playing League of Legends and I must say: this game is pretty addictive! On the positive side, the chat feature makes it maybe 5 times better.


----------



## catspaw

thegoldenears said:


> I have been playing League of Legends and I must say: this game is pretty addictive! On the positive side, the chat feature makes it maybe 5 times better.


 
 Tried that, was too boring .
 Too little things to do for me.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Bought Dead Rising 2 from Steam sales. Addicting and tons of silly fun, although can get annoying at times, especially during boss fights. Great game nonetheless if you're looking for some mindless fun. Was looking for something to pass the time until Pillars of Eternity comes up, and this definitely hits the mark.


----------



## oqvist

Assetto Corsa 10/10
  
 Dreampack released with best version of the Green hell ever.
  
 Video of my last race I am the guy in the bue 00 mclaren https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJAi3hRyrGg#


----------



## erikfreedom

dreamfall chapters 9/10.


----------



## GreenBow

zojokkeli said:


> Bought Dead Rising 2 from Steam sales. Addicting and tons of silly fun, although can get annoying at times, especially during boss fights. Great game nonetheless if you're looking for some mindless fun. Was looking for something to pass the time until Pillars of Eternity comes up, and this definitely hits the mark.


 

 I was thinking today about Dead Rising 2 on Steam. I read the Steam user reviews and they are grumbling badly about Games For Windows Live. Strange because the Steam user reviews of Dead Rising 3 say GFWL has been taken off it.
  
 Either way though, I was curious about DR2 because I have recently bought Dead Island. I have played twenty hours, and while it's lots of fun, there's lots wrong with it. My biggest observation with it is that it has such little ammo, and guns that are all but useless against zombies. If they had made it a zombie-shooter with guns that kill zombies, it would rock. There's plenty of enemies, and they re-spawn in areas previously cleared, within about ten minutes. Therefor there would be no easy ride with effective guns.
  
 Guns make more sense to me in zombie games, because the last thing you want is the blood spattering on you. That is how you get infected, i.e. if you have an open wound, or it gets in your mouth. Plus in any good zombie movie, the first thing they do is head for the gun-shop.
  
 You have to wonder why no-one has recently made a rock solid zombie shooter.


----------



## Drazalas

Bloodborne. 9.5/10. Fromsoftware are amazing.


----------



## Phishin Phool

drazalas said:


> Bloodborne. 9.5/10. Fromsoftware are amazing.


 
 Have you played any of their previous games  (the Soul Series) . My favorite games. I am strictly a pc gamer at thi spoint but had considered a ps4 strictly for Bloodborne + Destiny and to finally play TLOU.


----------



## WhiteCrow

phishin phool said:


> Have you played any of their previous games  (the Soul Series) . My favorite games. I am strictly a pc gamer at thi spoint but had considered a ps4 strictly for Bloodborne + Destiny and to finally play TLOU.


 

 it's more Demon's souls than Darksouls...so more back to the original idea. the combat isnt about slow plotting its fast paced...well as fast paced as a fromsoftware game can be.
  It's good. I would give it an 8/10 IMO. The limited weapon and build choice are kinda a downer but other than that its good.


----------



## Zojokkeli

phishin phool said:


> Have you played any of their previous games  (the Soul Series) . My favorite games. I am strictly a pc gamer at thi spoint but had considered a ps4 strictly for Bloodborne + Destiny and to finally play TLOU.




I've played them all, and if you can spare the cash I'd say PS4 is very nice complimentary console to PC. I'm not very deep into Bloodborne yet, only killed a couple of bosses, but so far it seems very solid. Performance issues are the only things I have to complain about it at the moment. Destiny was very bland experience, and unless you have friends to play it with I wouldn't recommend it. TLOU is amazing, highly recommended.


----------



## boblt29

Super Mario World SNES: 8.5/10 Probably one of my top 15 games ever. No old school video game collector doesn't have this great classic, every part is fun, some more challenging than others.


----------



## dreadful

Pillars of Eternity I haven't played a game like it in a long time and I'm really enjoying it so far,but it does have some bugs that need fixed so 8/10 atm.


----------



## CapitaFK

Dead or Alive 5: Last Round on PC
  
 10/10 for boobs
 7/10 for fighting


----------



## phnx90

TES V: Skyrim (PC)

10/10 for modding
7/10 vanilla
8/10 overrated

Life Is Strange (PC)
8/10 so far
2/10 for ****ty FOV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kova4a

phnx90 said:


> TES V: Skyrim (PC)
> 
> 10/10 for modding
> 7/10 vanilla
> ...


 
 Life is Strange uses Unreal engine, so you can tweak it. I personally don't find fov that bad. The worst part of the game is the depth of field and the game looks immensely better without it but unfortunately stopping it removes all screen prompts.


----------



## phnx90

kova4a said:


> phnx90 said:
> 
> 
> > TES V: Skyrim (PC)
> ...



I've already tweaked it, it makes the DoF look very out of place.

You're the opposite of me then haha I actually like DoF in games, provided it's implemented well (eg Crysis). Can't deal with narrow FOV though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kova4a

phnx90 said:


> I've already tweaked it, it makes the DoF look very out of place.
> 
> You're the opposite of me then haha I actually like DoF in games, provided it's implemented well (eg Crysis). Can't deal with narrow FOV though.
> 
> ...


 
 It rather displaces screen prompts but is still usable. And I don't always mid dof but in Life is Strange it is extra annoying smearing everything that isn't center view. As far as fov, it's useful for games you constantly need to watch your back and be aware of more things around you, for instance I've tweaked it exactly for that purpose in DayZ but Life is Strange is so chill that it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Za Warudo

Bioshock 2 - It's been too long since I played the 1st but I think this has the best gameplay of the three games with the variety of traps you can set.  I wish there were more variety to the enemies.


----------



## GreenBow

I like Serious Sam 3: BFE a lot. The enemies are still as they say B-movie type, but the are quite well animated now. It's the engine and the action that excels in Sam 3 though. It's very solid play experience, once you get past the slightly slow start. Really worth a look, and definitely worth buying in a sale. It's altered from the first encounters, and rarely locks you in an area. It's more explore and fight, and it's got good graphics.


----------



## catspaw

I liked the idea of a little sister - Big daddy relationship. Its very weak over all, but I find that idea to hold on its own far better than most modern games/shooters, since it works on a human feeling.
 Most of those CoD (even crysis 1 had this problem) deal in stories you might not care at all about. Games like mass effect took you in by hours and hours of selling you the idea that you should care for the characters and the world.


----------



## Phishin Phool

za warudo said:


> Bioshock 2 - It's been too long since I played the 1st but I think this has the best gameplay of the three games with the variety of traps you can set.  I wish there were more variety to the enemies.


 
 Odd I htought it was the worst of the three by far. The mp was decent but I was very disappointed and let down over all. When it was announced Ken Levine was coming back for bioshock 3 I was thrilled and when it released I was so happy and amazed.


----------



## catspaw

Ive been playing Alan Wake a bit. 
 Very nice start, but derails a bit later on.
 Over all a very nice experience.
 Especially in hard mode.
 7.5/10


----------



## NuffinkToSee

I'm currently playing Assassin's Creed Revelations and I can't get why it gets so much hate. If they think it's bad, it may only be because they are comparing it to other stellar titles of the franchise. However, I love bombs (though some, like Thunder, seem useless). Zipline placement is a little awkward but still fun. Constantinople is a beautiful city but I think, in some ways, uglier than the Italian cities in the last 2 games. It has distinct rich and poor districts and so on. It's a beautiful game and I very much enjoy playing Old Man Ezio. Seems like a continued refinement of the formula started in AC2. I think, when I finally get to it, I want to see AC3 shake things ups.


----------



## gammage0

nuffinktosee said:


> I'm currently playing Assassin's Creed Revelations and I can't get why it gets so much hate. If they think it's bad, it may only be because they are comparing it to other stellar titles of the franchise. However, I love bombs (though some, like Thunder, seem useless). Zipline placement is a little awkward but still fun. Constantinople is a beautiful city but I think, in some ways, uglier than the Italian cities in the last 2 games. It has distinct rich and poor districts and so on. It's a beautiful game and I very much enjoy playing Old Man Ezio. Seems like a continued refinement of the formula started in AC2. I think, when I finally get to it, I want to see AC3 shake things ups.


 
 I don't think there is anything specific people hate about that one in particular. People nowadays hate on annualized series in general (Call of Duty, Battlefield and Assassins Creed are the big ones) They make so much money that other companies feel they need to rip off them to compete in the market, and it leads to less innovation across the board.


----------



## NuffinkToSee

Ah, I see. But since they have multiple studios/giant studios for these series, then the criticism is kinda invalid.


----------



## Phishin Phool

nuffinktosee said:


> I'm currently playing Assassin's Creed Revelations and I can't get why it gets so much hate. If they think it's bad, it may only be because they are comparing it to other stellar titles of the franchise. However, I love bombs (though some, like Thunder, seem useless). Zipline placement is a little awkward but still fun. Constantinople is a beautiful city but I think, in some ways, uglier than the Italian cities in the last 2 games. It has distinct rich and poor districts and so on. It's a beautiful game and I very much enjoy playing Old Man Ezio. Seems like a continued refinement of the formula started in AC2. I think, when I finally get to it, I want to see AC3 shake things ups.


 
 I too enjoyed Revalations , Played all the earlier ones - didn't play 3 but ACIV-Black Flag was great and the pinnacle for me. Haven't played Unity or Rogue yet but will eventually - have too many games on my plate atm.


----------



## Za Warudo

phishin phool said:


> Odd I htought it was the worst of the three by far. The mp was decent but I was very disappointed and let down over all. When it was announced Ken Levine was coming back for bioshock 3 I was thrilled and when it released I was so happy and amazed.


 
 Infinite had the skyline which was great but in terms of combat it was not an improvement on Bioshock 2, which gave you more options with many different types of traps as well as tonics that will suit the plasmids you choose and your style of play.  Vigors add a few new tweaks to the plasmids in 2 but is not really much different overall.


----------



## Phishin Phool

The mechanics with things like bucking bronco and then pushing things off the edge as well as the skyhook I felt made combat much better (but not as good combat as 1 which was innovative at that time) and the story was exceptional - especially if you are familiar with string theory and quantum physics. Bio:3  is one of my all time favorite games and my GOTY for 2013


----------



## catspaw

phishin phool said:


> The mechanics with things like bucking bronco and then pushing things off the edge as well as the skyhook I felt made combat much better (but not as good combat as 1 which was innovative at that time) and the story was exceptional - especially if you are familiar with string theory and quantum physics. Bio:3  is one of my all time favorite games and my GOTY for 2013


 
 While the game has a decent idea about using string theory, its application was totally bonkers .
 The idea of the ending does not archive what was supposed to (trying to avoid spoilers) according to string theory, it just ends one branch (yours) being exactly the opposite of what is implied.
 This is a video I agree in the most part about bio 3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdNhwb7iuI4. (Oh and yes, major spoilers here).
 There are two things I disliked in bio3: 
 -Guns feel weak and unreal (This was true in all 3 bios).
 -There is no feeling at all in terms atmosphere. Or Id say it differently, Elizabeth is all there is. In bio 1, the first 10 minutes of the game made you **** in your pants. It was truly scary, reinvigorating, and original.
 In bio 3... I get a feeling .


----------



## Zojokkeli

catspaw said:


> While the game has a decent idea about using string theory, its application was totally bonkers .
> The idea of the ending does not archive what was supposed to (trying to avoid spoilers) according to string theory, it just ends one branch (yours) being exactly the opposite of what is implied.
> This is a video I agree in the most part about bio 3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdNhwb7iuI4. (Oh and yes, major spoilers here).
> There are two things I disliked in bio3:
> ...


 
  
 I agree with you about the combat on Infinite. It was definitely weakest point of the game; the mechanics were decent, but there was too much action and most of the Vigors felt unnecessary and bland. If they had gone the route with Bioshock 1 & 2 and toned things down, it would've been a much better game.
 I did like the plot and atmosphere a lot, though they are no match for Bioshock 1, which in my books is one of the best games ever.


----------



## catspaw

zojokkeli said:


> I agree with you about the combat on Infinite. It was definitely weakest point of the game; the mechanics were decent, but there was too much action and most of the Vigors felt unnecessary and bland. If they had gone the route with Bioshock 1 & 2 and toned things down, it would've been a much better game.
> I did like the plot and atmosphere a lot, though they are no match for Bioshock 1, which in my books is one of the best games ever.


 
 Hmm, I would not say Bio 3 is bad, its a okish game for me. I come to expect more from big titles that have great predecessors.
 Its kinda the same as with ME3. I guess I was expecting better and that was the main reason why the disspointment did not allow me to enjoy the game much.


----------



## Zojokkeli

I know what you mean. I enjoyed the first two Mass Effects a lot, but the third one was just plain bad. It was a good game on a technical level, but the the silly story absolutely ruined it for me.


----------



## phnx90

I too found Bioshock Infinite to be a little disappointing on the gameplay front. Bioshock 2 actually did this best.

Incidentally, I still think Bioshock 2 is criminally underrated. I blame circlejerking for this to some degree, but the over emphasis on "new". Bioshock 1 may have been fresh, but on a gameplay front, it was extremely clunky and almost ruined the experience for me. It might as well have been a Telltale-style interactive story.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phishin Phool

Quote: 





phnx90 said:


> I too found Bioshock Infinite to be a little disappointing on the gameplay front. Bioshock 2 actually did this best.
> 
> Incidentally, I still think Bioshock 2 is criminally underrated. I blame circlejerking for this to some degree, but the over emphasis on "new". Bioshock 1 may have been fresh, but on a gameplay front, it was extremely clunky and almost ruined the experience for me. It might as well have been a Telltale-style interactive story.
> 
> ...


 





 I guess that is why there is the old adage about opinions. Bio:1 Revolutionary and along with Splinter Cell a justifiable reason for having bought a Xbox. Bio:2 complete and utter letdown (wasn't aware of it at the time but now I can see Ken Levine missing really affecting the game), Bio:3 GOTY and an all time favorite.


----------



## Zojokkeli

I should play through Bioshock 2 again. I remember it being a letdown atmospheric and story wise, but not a bad game per se. Also interested about Minerva's Den as I've never played it, but heard great things about it. I also think Infinite's DLC were better than the actual main game.


----------



## phnx90

phishin phool said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zojokkeli said:


> I should play through Bioshock 2 again. I remember it being a letdown atmospheric and story wise, but not a bad game per se. Also interested about Minerva's Den as I've never played it, but heard great things about it. I also think Infinite's DLC were better than the actual main game.



Gameplay-wise Bioshock 2 was by far the smoothest. It's no Call of Duty as far as gunplay goes, but it is the smoothest out of the three. Infinite only really brought about the skyhook and true ADS but it was not dissimilar to the original in my opinion.

As far as story goes, I think the good ending of Bioshock 2 hit me the hardest, because the tale is far more personal in nature than are 1 and 3. While I did enjoy the sci-fi elements of Infinite extremely appealing, I think the pacing didn't quite work for me. It was too sudden, and left me wondering whether I had finished the game or not (even if in hindsight, it was pretty obvious). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspaw

phnx90 said:


> Gameplay-wise Bioshock 2 was by far the smoothest. It's no Call of Duty as far as gunplay goes, but it is the smoothest out of the three. Infinite only really brought about the skyhook and true ADS but it was not dissimilar to the original in my opinion.
> 
> As far as story goes, I think the good ending of Bioshock 2 hit me the hardest, because the tale is far more personal in nature than are 1 and 3. While I did enjoy the sci-fi elements of Infinite extremely appealing, I think the pacing didn't quite work for me. It was too sudden, and left me wondering whether I had finished the game or not (even if in hindsight, it was pretty obvious).
> 
> ...


 
 In bioshock 2 the ending was sublime in my book. It is one of those endings that you think to yourself (Id like "that person" to play this game).
 Personally the neutral ending was the one that made me cry, but my favorite was definitely the bad ending. Id never want that in real life, but I like the idea of being bad .


----------



## phnx90

catspaw said:


> phnx90 said:
> 
> 
> > Gameplay-wise Bioshock 2 was by far the smoothest. It's no Call of Duty as far as gunplay goes, but it is the smoothest out of the three. Infinite only really brought about the skyhook and true ADS but it was not dissimilar to the original in my opinion.
> ...



Bioshock 2 also had the most haunting moment in the series (to me), when SPOILER: you play as a little sister. The world through her eyes and the accompanying music for that scene was spectacular. The game was worth playing for that one moment alone, to me.

Personally loved the good ending most. Shed a tear when I first saw it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenBow

I just this mo finished playing Bioshock Infinite for the second time. First play was exactly a year ago. I was blown away by it as a combat and spectacle first time round. However second time found it a strange game over-all. Plus second time round I noticed the racist themes much more. First time it was buried in the startling aspect of the game like the graphics and gunplay. Pretty offensive stuff when it stands out like a glaring massive aspect during second play, almost all the way through.
  
 The twists and turns of the plot always were a bit thickly laid on. (Do not read on if you do not want to see the story plot and ending.>)*MASSIVE SPOILERS NOW>*
  
 1. Booker was Anna's father. Yet Comstock was unable to have children. That didn't make sense.
 2. Early on Elizabeth realised and said it was her mother that locked her away. Yet soon after was cursing her father Comstock for doing it and keeping her locked up. (Unless I heard that wrong and Comstock just discovered her locked up and kept her that way.)
 3. Then the ending has Booker smothered. This was to stop him becoming Comstock by being religiously reborn. Two things wrong with that. One Booker was not a bad guy. He was an enforcer but not a really bad one. Not a mafia type, and more a debt collector or persuader. He also fought tooth and nail to protect Elizabeth and not just because she was a job. Secondly the whole reason Booker could not stop Elizabeth being harmed in every doorway was because there were so many. Therefor dying in one wouldn't stop him in every other.
 4. The guy who came to collect the baby also turned out to be the posh guy in the game. I think the posh woman tuned out to be the one Elizabeth called mother. The content here with the posh man, made no sense. When the same guy came to offer Booker the contract to fetch Elizabeth, what was said contradicted the story. It said here came a guy offering a chance of some redemption. I.E. for letting Anna go. It was implied also that it was some redemption for the posh man also, for being part of it. Yet..straight away after, in the boat, they said what was happening to Booker messed up his memories. It implied the man only came for Booker once.
  
 Anyway, that's the way it goes with parallel universes and time travel. Maybe I just liked the simplicity of the splicers in B1+2. After all there were only a few crackers enemies near the start of Infinite. The rest were normal enemies, but just on another side. I think the Bioshock team played for a twist ending, as they do. With all this cross-time-travelling thing going on, it's a hard nut to crack to get it flawless.


----------



## catspaw

phnx90 said:


> Bioshock 2 also had the most haunting moment in the series (to me), when SPOILER: you play as a little sister. The world through her eyes and the accompanying music for that scene was spectacular. The game was worth playing for that one moment alone, to me.
> 
> Personally loved the good ending most. Shed a tear when I first saw it.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh yeah, that part was indeed great. Also its funny that in many games, those sort of short but unnatural segements can be so memorable. Another that comes to mind was in Dead space 2 when you "SPOILER, i guess" when you fly throu a lot of space junk to reach in time a leaving shuttle or something like that (im quite sure those who played dead space 2 know what I am talking about).
 Those secions are awsome because:
 A)We dont expet them
 B)Are short, so we dont get tired or bored by them
 C)Chance the pace of the game, focusing our attention
 D)Create by definition a unique moment.
  
 Thats why for example I loved (at least at start) the mess effect 2 mineral mining.
 Was a mini game I simply did not expect to be there.


----------



## phnx90

catspaw said:


> phnx90 said:
> 
> 
> > Bioshock 2 also had the most haunting moment in the series (to me), when SPOILER: you play as a little sister. The world through her eyes and the accompanying music for that scene was spectacular. The game was worth playing for that one moment alone, to me.
> ...



Oh I did love that part in Dead Space 2. Didn't play 3 because it had micro transactions and I thought it'd ruin the atmosphere. Dead Space 1 had that part nailed, since by the time 2 came along, we all knew what to expect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspaw

Oh and since we are talking bioshock, I might ahve something interesting:
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTysmqulFwI


----------



## amigomatt

I'm 10 mins away from the PC version of GTA V being unpacked and cranked up on a core i7, 16GB, Radeon R9 290 running a 120hz monitor at 2560x1440.  Audio coming through HRT Microstreamer>Arcam Alpha speaker taps>Hifiman HE560..!!


----------



## abvolt

amigomatt said:


> I'm 10 mins away from the PC version of GTA V being unpacked and cranked up on a core i7, 16GB, Radeon R9 290 running a 120hz monitor at 2560x1440.  Audio coming through HRT Microstreamer>Arcam Alpha speaker taps>Hifiman HE560..!!


 
  
 Nice just got my copy off steam already preloaded should do good on my r9 295x2 just fine can't wait..


----------



## GreenBow

I can recommend Crysis 3 if you get handy with the bow from the start.
  
 I played it first time without really trying out the box. I think it was because on fourth difficulty there was still no cross-hair whereas regular weapons had sights. Far too difficult.
  
 I re-played it using the bow on third difficulty, I think called 'veteran'. Good game. I got past stuff in one go that took me endless attempts without the bow.


----------



## abvolt

I think crysis 3 is one of the best looking games of all time at least so far it is, really love the series..


----------



## Za Warudo

I haven't played the other Crysis games, but got bored of Crysis 3 really quickly despite the graphics.


----------



## GreenBow

abvolt said:


> I think crysis 3 is one of the best looking games of all time at least so far it is, really love the series..


 
  
 The park was stunning. Yes lots of it was amazing looking. I like the story the second time I played. First time it was a bit lost on me because of the struggle I was having with playing, as said above. It's brutally difficult until you get using the bow.
  
 Another Crysis 3 handy tip I worked out is, remap visor to mouse 4, and granades to middle mouse.
  
 Metro Last Light (non-Redux) is a stunner too. Easier to play and better looking than 2033.
  
  
 As for an old game that's good I am playing F.E.A.R. again, and will likely do the expansions too. Then re-play F.E.A.R. 2.


----------



## abvolt

Oh yeah the metro series is another of my favorites same with fear also in it's day.. Hoping the new GTA V will be a good as they claim we'll see..


----------



## Phishin Phool

Loved the crysis3 eye candy and the game was pretty good also IMHO (also crysis2 w the maldo HD texture pack and mod) was enjoyable. I need to go back and finish Metro: last light. I was enjoying the gameplay even though I didn't care much for the story but I got side tracked on to something else Divinity original sin I think and just never got around to finishing it. if you like the look of CryEngine games , Evolve runs on the latest and is gorgeous with a capable pc. reviews are all across the board but a lot of it has to do with the nickel and diming on the DLC but overall I really enjoyed the gameplay


----------



## GreenBow

I liked Crysis 2 (C2). It comes in for a lot of flack, but the only issues I had was a few very hard checkpoints.
  
 I don't understand how the main character in C3 is here since we saw him leave effectively in C2. You have to extend to believing in artistic licence for that I think. Either way you get a blast from the character in C3. Plus it's good to be with him again, if you've played through C and C2.
  
 Shame for folks that didn't enjoy C3.
  
 ---------
  
 One of the plus points about playing older games like F.E.A.R. is that you can run them in 4k res DSR on a 1080p monitor. Everything looks sharp. F.E.A.R. originally suffered some criticism for being quite plain graphically. It starts out that way, but it seems to get better as it goes along. I think the expansions did too.
  
 Re-playing such an old game now means zooming through it, and not focusing on the graphics. They looked good to me first time years ago, on a tiny 9600M GT at 1080p.  
  
 It needs some fixing to get running with patches, and disabling HID stuff (that seems to affect nothing) otherwise it judders. Lots of re-mapping keys also. Otherwise it's a barrage of pressing all over the kb. Like putting grenades on mouse 4, instead of 'G'. Don't have to look away from the screen.
  
 EDIT: P.S. yep, Evolve looks good. Am going to wait for a price drop on it.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> The park was stunning. Yes lots of it was amazing looking. I like the story the second time I played. First time it was a bit lost on me because of the struggle I was having with playing, as said above. It's brutally difficult until you get using the bow.
> 
> Another Crysis 3 handy tip I worked out is, remap visor to mouse 4, and grandes to middle mouse.
> 
> ...


 
 I liked F.E.A.R. a lot, including expansions. fear 2 not so much.
 I loved Crysis I and warhead. 2 was very CoD like and killed the fun for me in just about a few minutes.


----------



## DJScope

catspaw said:


> I liked F.E.A.R. a lot, including expansions. fear 2 not so much.
> I loved Crysis I and warhead. 2 was very CoD like and killed the fun for me in just about a few minutes.


 
  
 F.E.A.R kind of got stale very quickly for me. The beginning of the game was absolutely incredible but the story and gameplay dies away more and more as you play it. It's like they spent their whole budget on the first few missions.


----------



## catspaw

djscope said:


> F.E.A.R kind of got stale very quickly for me. The beginning of the game was absolutely incredible but the story and gameplay dies away more and more as you play it. It's like they spent their whole budget on the first few missions.


 
 A bit.. yes. I mean, the scary parts are impossible not to get used to after some time. Its a rather common thing in both games and films.
 I do have to say this game had the best scarejump of all games I ever played, when the girl rushes towards you in an Airduckt.


----------



## superjawes

Finished _Saints Row: Gat out of Hell_. Everything in it was excellent. It carried the humor of the previous entires, added some new jokes, and the powers only confirm my belief that Volition should stop trying to make a GTA-style game for a while and made superhero games. Also, excellent voice cameo for God.

The problem...is that the game is very, very short. All of that enjoyment can be finished in about four hours. I think I'll have 100% in eight.

Verdict: buy when on sale (<$10 USD).


----------



## GreenBow

djscope said:


> F.E.A.R kind of got stale very quickly for me. The beginning of the game was absolutely incredible but the story and gameplay dies away more and more as you play it. It's like they spent their whole budget on the first few missions.


 

 I think I can empathise only very slightly with some finding F.E.A.R. getting a touch boring. Only because I felt bored at one point. However that turner out to be right at the end and it wrapped itself up quickly. Co-incidentally the first expansion did exactly the same. Loved it all the way through, and just as I got bored, in a flash it ended. The second expansion didn't ever get boring because it was the scariest of the three. Those creatures that came up out the floor and grabbed you, gave me the creeps badly.
  
 Gameplay doesn't seem to die for me. Controls were tricky unless you re-map. Default T, X, G, for keys you use all the time is hard work, and drains the experience.
  
 It's horses for course though, or YMMV as they say now.
  
 -------------
  
 One aspect that kept F.E.A.R. interesting was the graphics got more textured as you went along. At first it was plain walls in something like pre-fabricated buildings. The rooftops were plain too. Cupboards have 2D handles. Then as it progresses textures got good. Marble floors, textured walls, and good lighting that made plainer areas look better. You got stuff to really look at.
  
 I am in interval 7 of the first game. If I recall correct the graphics got better across the expansions slightly too. Throughout they used good colours here and there to make interesting moments to stop and look. When I played it originally though on my laptop, the 9600M GT at 1080p would just about max it. Now and then it dipped under 25fps.
  
  
 EDIT: About the disable HID devices to stop juddering. I found one aspect it disables. I can't access volume control from keyboard. Track skip or play pause, when using media players is disabled also. Have to re-enable them.


----------



## Za Warudo

Borderlands 2 - got bored from all the one dimensional shooting and fetch missions, dropped for now.  Weird since I enjoy the Diablo games but could never get really into this game.
  
 Playing GTA IV right now, the driving controls are awful (like driving a 130 hp minivan in a foot of snow) but it's pretty fun otherwise.  I wish the color scheme was less drab but I can see the aesthetic they are going after.


----------



## catspaw

za warudo said:


> Borderlands 2 - got bored from all the one dimensional shooting and fetch missions, dropped for now.  Weird since I enjoy the Diablo games but could never get really into this game.
> 
> Playing GTA IV right now, the driving controls are awful (like driving a 130 hp minivan in a foot of snow) but it's pretty fun otherwise.  I wish the color scheme was less drab but I can see the aesthetic they are going after.


 
 Borderlands felt pure grid for me .
 Diablo 1 and 2 I loved, but I never bought 3.


----------



## GreenBow

Borderlands 2 rocked my world.
  
 ---
  
 I was finishing off F.E.A.R. (the first one) last night. I found the crux part of the back history about Alma. I looked it up on youtube. On this vid at 2.07 it starts playing a laptop recording. It explains the part of how Alma was discovered and imprisoned. The explanation continues until 3.50 when the scientist dies. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOca7SrKOrQ
  
 It was mentioned on this thread just above somewhere that someone found the story boring. I found it a good story. (On top of that, it was the hours of combat and half-good graphics that kept me enthralled.) However, initially I was slightly confused with the story at the start of the game on my first play. Who was who, and who was controlling the replicas? The story unfolded in the telephone messages and laptop data uploaded. On this point, essentially I agreed with the story being hard work to fathom out. I got bored having to listen through the general waffle messages, just to get the plot messages. I did get the general drift though.
  
 Now having played the first instalment for a second time, it's crystal clear. I have moved onto Extraction point.
  
 I rate the F.E.A.R. (1) trilogy very well. (You have to patch F.E.A.R. it to get modern resolutions. Extraction point you can get resolutions by editing the .cfg. Also you have disable a few HID devices, in Device Manager. I narrowed it down to two or one out of six. Otherwise the frame rate drops to about 24fps and judders, no matter what card you are running.)
  
 It looks better now on my 22" IPS monitor, than it did a few years ago on my 18.4" TN panel laptop. Maybe re-visit it if you still have it. It does look quite good in 4K resolution, or (2650x1440p).


----------



## abvolt

My first hour with the new gta 5 is very positive, the game play is great I really like the first person prospective one can set in game, and the graphics are just gorgeous this open world is very attractive, time will tell but I'd say Rockstar has a winner for sure well worth a try..


----------



## Nemmera

GTA 5 here as well. I never played it on Xbox/Playstation either of the times it was released as I had other things I was playing and "How long can it take for them to release it to PC".
  
 For anyone who haven't played it, and at least to some extent enjoy the GTA-esque kind of games, (first-/thirdperson shooter with a lot of vehicles and some RPG elements) I can say for sure that they will get their money's worth with the single player. Great story, lots of content, great voice acting, enjoyable characters. Graphics are beautiful, sound is great, runs really well on most decently upgraded machines, not at all a bad "console port".
  
 Add in a really fun (load times aside) multiplayer experience and it's definitely a winner.
  
 As I only have about 8 hours in the game thus far I don't want to give a final verdict, but definitely a quality game that I will recommend to anyone asking!


----------



## Kamakahah

Really enjoying Pillars of Eternity. Still needs some bug fixes, but nothing game breaking for me yet. Currently an 8/10. 

H1Z1. I only play Battle Royal at night against a horde of overseas players from Asia. It's so satisfying winning against 130 other players, many of which are teamed up. Won my 10th match last night against a team of three. 
Its has issues and is still Alpha, but it can also be addicting, silly, fun, frustrating, and entertaining all at once. I'll give BR a 6.5/10 overall, but a 9/10 for entertainment factor. 


Finally Verdun. I love this WWI, trench warfare fps. The devs drop multiple patches a week. Patches legitimately change the game for the better. Been playing for 6 months now and it's not even remotely close to what it was. Giant leaps in the right direction. 
Great ideas and gameplay. Has a bit of a learning curve and brain adjustment compared to other fps. Currently an 8.5/10 for its originality and strong dev team.


----------



## xkonfuzed

Battlefield Hardline: 8.5/10
  
 Being mostly a COD player, i was slightly disappointed at this game when i first played. I didn't like how it required a lot of damage to kill an enemy, I didn't like how skilled players absolutely DOMINATED the game and beginners (like me) struggled, I didn't care much for the Cop vs. Criminal thing, and I didn't understand the game modes. 
  
 However, it has slowly grown on me and as I got the hang of it i became better and better at it and now its pretty awesome. Firstly, the story is mode is actually good. This isn't something i expected as Battlefield is more about multiplayer than anything else. This is the first fps game that i actually get excited and really enjoy doing playing the story mode, and this is not something i can say about a lot of fps games. 
  
 Then there's the multiplayer, and damn is it good. I had a hard time adapting to the huge maps (again, coming from COD) but then it made for very enjoyable times. The game modes are absolutely fantastic, "Blood Money" and "Rescue" are my favorite. The guns are also quite impressive and, this is the one that shocked me, very realistic. I was using my DT880's to play the other day and randomly tried to fire an M9A1, and let me tell you, if you've every fired that gun in real life, it sounds very similar to the game. This isn't something we usually see from other fps games. The graphics are also pretty epic as well. 
  
 Overall a very fun game, and easily trumps the lastest COD:Advanced Warfare (which was terrible IMO).
  
 If any of you play Hardline on PS4, add me: MPower965


----------



## DJScope

GTA5
  
 Only started the game an hour ago and so far it's really good. It's typical GTA style with a really good sound track and amazing acting.
  
 10/10 for me, definitely!


----------



## abvolt

cool I'll be sure to add this one to my list, I've been a BF fan since the start...


----------



## Change is Good

*DriveClub*: 8.5/10
Definitely much improved and very polished since its major launch issues. Mechanics are somewhere between arcade and simulation. Not much customization options outside of crew emblems and paint jobs, though that is'nt an issue for me. I'm more of a start up the game and race kind of guy. Glad I never got rid of it, but I'm jealous it is currently only $20 at Gamestop, brand new.

*Dark Souls II: Scholar of the First Sin*: 9/10
About 12 hours in, and I'm loving it just as much as Bloodborne. This series is very addicting!

*Mortal Kombat*: 8.5/10
Absolutely gruesome and extremely competeitive online. Very satisfying for fighting gane fans, especially those used to the Kombat franchise.

_I've been streaming on my Twitch channel, a lot, lately, my friends. It's good practice for me, being a broadcassting student, so viewers and subscribers will be much appreciated. I'm always wearing my headphones while gaming and it would be nice to have some fellow head-fiers to engage with in the chat room. Link to my channel is in my sig, please feel free to subscribe. _


----------



## kova4a

Killing Floor 2 - 8.5/10
  
 Quite entertaining with friends and even though it's an early access game, it's quite polished.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Watch Dogs - 9/10*
  
 The trailer of it I saw years ago made it look terrible. Read up on it and it sounded interesting enough. Bought it for $22 locally and it's been worth it.
 I didn't like it at first but then when you figure how everything works it's pretty fun. The interface to me seems unnecessarily confusing.
 For example I was trying to bring up my main mission in some sort of log or something but couldn't find it (it actually wasn't listed). Turns out it's just a yellow dot on the map.
 I guess if I had played any Grand Theft Auto game it might be more familiar.
  
 Pretty funny just wasting time trying to annoy people in the game. Found it hilarious to hack the road barriers and raise them just as some fancy car is crossing over them. I ruined their car. Whoops.
 Not quite that good at the shooting sequences yet. I think I died way too many times than is normal. Hard to get used NOT having it in a 1st person mode.
  
 Graphics are sometimes impressive, but usually pretty outdated. No big deal. I'm playing on the Xbox 360.
  
  
*Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag - ???/10*
  
 Couldn't stand this. Felt the controls were terrible and it took sometimes several attempts to do something so simple. Reminds me of the terrible controls on the early Tombraider games.
 Then again I thought the controls on "Red Dead Redemption" were terrible too.
  
*Final Fantasy 13 - ???/10*
  
 Hated this so much I turned it off after maybe 2 hours. I never finished FFX because I felt like I wasn't doing anything but watching cutscenes. The last good Final Fantasy game I played was part 9.
 Actually, I'm a huge fan of Final Fantasy XI and was addicted to that for about forever. The server I play on is now pretty dead so there is no point in playing.
  
  
*Zelda 1 - 8/10*
  
 I cheated and used a guide to find all the good stuff before starting all the dungeons. First time I ever played this. Right now i'm on level 7 or so.
 I also just finished Zelda: A link to the past which is one of my favorite games of all time.
  
*Dishonored - 10/10*
  
 OK, I rated this before but I played it again after a year. It's a real masterpiece IMO and up there with Fallout 3 and Fable II (as my favorites on Xbox 360).
 I just wish there was a bit more to do in the game after you finish it.
  
 BTW am I the only one who loves Bioshock 2 but disliked the 1st and third?
  
 Also, I know Fable II isn't so highly rated but it's the most fun i've ever had playing a game in a long time. It's stupid easy, but that's OK. Part 3 was TERRIBLE.
 I hope Fable Anniversary is similar to part 2 or even better.


----------



## Phishin Phool

Started Pillars of Eternity over the weekend  - so far , so good. Solid 9/10 for me at this point.
  
 Tdockweiler - our tastes must run totally opposite. I thought Bioshock 1 was amazing and revolutionary + Bioshock 3 was my GOTY and one of my all-time favorites while Bio:2 was just ok. Also thought AC: Black Falg was the best in the series by far. Dishonored was ok , perhaps 7/10 but nothing spectacular - there was a lot that could have been improved upon and I was not a fan of the artistic style.


----------



## Change is Good

I also thought Watch Dogs was just meh...


----------



## Phishin Phool

I am playing watchdogs off and on atm on pc - with a gtx 970 and a mod which 'unlocks' the graphics shown at E3 etc. It is ok. Sleeping Dogs was better IMHO but watch-dogs isn't bad but a bit of a let down after all the hype. What really sucks is trying to get away from the police - I ususally end up having to jump in the water and swim out where they can't see or follow me.


----------



## tdockweiler

I only bought Watch Dogs because I was desperate for a new open world type game. I have no interest in something like the Grand Theft Auto series.
  
 Any other "sandbox" games that have hacking mini-games like in Bioshock 2 or have upgrades like in Fallout 3/Bioshock and Dishonored?
 Dishonored 2 would be amazing if the world was more open.
  
 Instead of "Watch Dogs" I almost got "Thief" because I thought it might be similar to "Dishonored".
  
 BTW I should play Dark Souls 2 since I was such a huge fan of the first. I just don't need the aggravation! With so much work I just want to relax and not be frustrated and yelling at my TV!
 I don't mind a challenge sometimes. Dark Souls for me was only less painful when I cleared it for the first time.
  
 I could never beat Ornstein/Smough solo without using the broken pillars on his second form.
  
 I plan on getting a PS4 when Uncharted 4 comes out. Too bad it still can't play PS3 games.
  
 Lately i've been tempted to try Final Fantasy XIV (online game) or load Final Fantasy XI. Too bad the xbox 360 version of FFXI is being discontinued next year. Even the PS2 version is still alive!
  
 Anyone here still play FFXI?


----------



## Zojokkeli

If you like sandbox games, GTA is honestly the best there is. Even though the single player story of GTA V isn't on par with the previous ones, the multiplayer more than makes up for it. Avoid the new Thief, it's the worst game I've played in years.


----------



## superjawes

I feel like I should try _GTA V_ when it's on sale. It seems to be the best in a while, and a good PC port has me a bit hopeful.

On the other hand, I've been a _Saint's Row_ fan since I played the third. Those are great open world games if you haven't played them before.


----------



## Phishin Phool

Yea, everybody I know who bought thief felt robbed.


----------



## catspaw

phishin phool said:


> Yea, everybody I know who bought thief felt robbed.


 
 Good I got it with the bundle. I just wanted hitman codename 47 .


----------



## Za Warudo

tdockweiler said:


> Any other "sandbox" games that have hacking mini-games like in Bioshock 2 or have upgrades like in Fallout 3/Bioshock and Dishonored?
> Dishonored 2 would be amazing if the world was more open.


 
 The Far Cry series is open world and has upgrades, though they don't change the way you way as much as the abilities in Bioshock or Dishonored.  Although it has no minigames there are plenty of varieties to the main and side missions that it doesn't suffer from repetitiveness.
  
 Borderlands has skill trees like in Diablo but I found the gameplay to be one-note and repetitive.
  
 Saints Row 3 is the most fun of the GTA type of games because of how ridiculous it is and the variety of gameplay it has to offer.  It has character upgrades too.


----------



## Rhamnetin

zojokkeli said:


> If you like sandbox games, GTA is honestly the best there is. Even though the single player story of GTA V isn't on par with the previous ones, the multiplayer more than makes up for it. Avoid the new Thief, it's the worst game I've played in years.


 
  
 GTA IV and V are the only ones that even tried when it comes to writing/storytelling.  There's really nothing to the story of GTA III, Vice City, or San Andreas.  But I agree 100% about the new Thief, I'm quite sure everybody who thoroughly played either of the first two are disgusted by the newest one which is just child's play in comparison.
  
 Quote:


tdockweiler said:


> I only bought Watch Dogs because I was desperate for a new open world type game. I have no interest in something like the Grand Theft Auto series.
> 
> Any other "sandbox" games that have hacking mini-games like in Bioshock 2 or have upgrades like in Fallout 3/Bioshock and Dishonored?
> Dishonored 2 would be amazing if the world was more open.
> ...


 
  
 Thief as a franchise began in 1998, Dishonored was somewhat inspired by the first two.  The newest Thief is absolutely horrible in comparison, from every game design standpoint excluding graphics and optimization.  Sandbox seems to be your primary concern, and in this regard Thief is a disaster compared to its predecessors and especially Dishonored which are both far more open.  For example:
  
​  
  
 I must add that the Thief 2 map drawn there is, along with the final mission of Dishonored, the best stealth mission ever created in my eyes.  It's so open ended, you really have so many ways to get things done and this applies to every single mission in the first two Thief games and Dishonored.  It's a shipping warehouse, and as you can see many business owners store goods there.  Much of it is locked down at the start, but you can find controls for the doors and enter every single room and steal from all these different businesses... or not, if you'd rather just meet the minimum requirements and leave ASAP.  There are also so many hidden things on every mission in the first two Thief games and in Dishonored, but in the latest Thief game there isn't really anything of the such worth mentioning.  The latest one is not only extremely linear in comparison, but also not nearly as detailed.
  
 But the biggest issue with the new Thief is the contextualized mechanics; just about everything is contextualized.  In Dishonored and the classic Thief games you can climb practically anywhere, adding to the sandbox nature of it, and giving you more ways to approach/sneak past things.  In the latest one, climbing is completely contextual so you can only climb in a few specific areas where you're allowed to.  
  
 The same applies to using rope arrows; in the classics, rope arrows are a type of ammunition available for your bow.  Firing such arrows into any surface that doesn't deflect it can be extremely useful, since it drops a rope down allowing you to climb up/down (and you can of course collect the arrow if you wanted it back).  In the latest Thief game, you can only fire rope arrows at specific parts of the game, scripted events if you will just like climbing.  I think many of the arrow types from the classics were removed as well.  
  
 If I recall correctly, melee attacks (or at least sneak attacks) are also contextualized like QTEs.  It also utterly fails to capture the distinct, creepy atmosphere of the first two, and they tried to make it more story-focused with the most cringe-worthy writing ever.
  
 So... as for sandbox games with upgrades that I do recommend, how about Fallout: New Vegas for starters?  If you liked Fallout 3 (which I advise playing again with mods, as a different type of character, if you haven't already) then you should like New Vegas.  It's a necessity to play it with these mods in my opinion:
  
 http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/930-Fallout-New-Vegas-Modding-Guide
  
 I would also recommend The Elder Scrolls series (again with mods, they just make them better), which are open world RPGs with highly unrestricted role playing and plenty of upgrading.


----------



## abvolt

I would agree that the far cry series is one of the best open world games to date one of my all time favorites, although far cry 2 I'll say was my least favorite.


----------



## catspaw

I loved Farcry 1. Far cry 2 was a bit too ... repetitive.
 Didnt bother with Far Cry 3. The engine just scared me off .


----------



## Zojokkeli

catspaw said:


> I loved Farcry 1. Far cry 2 was a bit too ... repetitive.
> Didnt bother with Far Cry 3. The engine just scared me off .


 
  
 I wasn't a huge fan of Far Cry 3. The open world and gameplay were alright, but the story, missions and characters were so ridiculously stupid that they ruined the whole experience. Everything outside the main campaign was fine though. The PC-port was also really badly optimized.
 Far Cry 4 while still being mostly dumb, was still somewhat enjoyable. My favourite in the series is Blood Dragon, I had hell of time playing it.


----------



## catspaw

zojokkeli said:


> I wasn't a huge fan of Far Cry 3. The open world and gameplay were alright, but the story, missions and characters were so ridiculously stupid that they ruined the whole experience. Everything outside the main campaign was fine though. The PC-port was also really badly optimized.
> Far Cry 4 while still being mostly dumb, was still somewhat enjoyable. My favourite in the series is Blood Dragon, I had hell of time playing it.


 
 I stopped buying Triple A games a few years back, But from time to time I do find something that impresses me. Last time it was Dark Souls 1.
 Hell, I sinked 350 hours to it without playing anything else for a few weeks.
 I dont see many games nowdays drawing me in for such a long time (not to mention most end in under 10 hours).
 I did like Deus Ex HR thou, but it has like 0 replayability factor, and the characters (especially Megan) felt like they had a bipolar schizophrenic personality disorder.


----------



## Zojokkeli

I have lost interest in most of the triple A games too. There are still some developers like Rockstar who put out the good stuff, but most are just mindless crap like CoD, Battlefield, AC etc. The Batman series, new Wolfenstein and Alien Isolation have been really good big budget games, to name a few.


----------



## catspaw

Alien Isolation I got bored real fast.
 I did not feel like I was in control of the game at all. You get killed easy, there is no way to outsmart the ALien... Let me put id differently, If I was in a movie like Alien Isolation, I wouldent try to go Ripley on his ass, Id just be counting the % chance that I got to survive based on how many other guys were in it.
  
 Batman series was fu at start, but for me the combat is very (and I mean it) boring. It was almost a "press key when you see the flash" type of game. You want to see really good combat, try ONI (old game).
  
 Thats also why I loved Dark souls so much, you dont get the easy way out. Unfortunately for me the batman series (I mean asylum and city, I only played those) were boring enough to stop playing after 5 hours. At start it feels like an open world, but in reality there is almost always only one way in and one way out... It was very linear for me.
  
 Nave not tried the new Wolf.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

*Ori and the Blind Forest*: 9/10
  
 Just grabbed it yesterday and got to play it earlier this afternoon. It's no modded Skyrim graphically, but the world looks stunning as it is. 
 Gameplay-wise it reminds me of Dust: An Elysian Tail, except with much more focus on the platformer aspect of the gameplay than the combat. Speaking of the platformer aspect, it really catches you off-guard with its difficulty as you take in the beautiful world of Nibel during the first 90 minutes. It's no Unfair Mario, but it poses a very good challenge. The combat is pretty simple, but with you starting out at a meager 3 HP (3 hits and you're dead) it keeps you on your toes nonetheless.
  
*Kerbal Space Program*: 8.5/10
  
 Finally in its official 1.0 release, Kerbal Space Program feels...about 70% the same as with the earlier .90 Beta. Only major differences are female Kerbals, new parts and part revamps, as well as the long-awaited improved aerodynamics model. Other rather hidden imrpovements are much faster loading times, a slightly more realistic feel, and a Career Mode which is now very, very polished. I can't really ask for much more than this.


----------



## Phishin Phool

Everything I have hgeard about Ori + Blind Forest has been positive and similar to what you said.I was getting ready to pick this up and then I was gifted Pillars of Eternity so I am goin gto finish that first.


----------



## GreenBow

rhamnetin said:


> I would also recommend The Elder Scrolls series (again with mods, they just make them better), which are open world RPGs with highly unrestricted role playing and plenty of upgrading.


 
  
 I like The Elder Scrolls series and would recommend it to anyone, provided they had a little patience. It can get slow sometimes when you're constantly managing inventory, and buying and selling.
  
 I am playing Skyrim at the moment and am about 125 hours in. The visuals are still stunning, to the point where you really can go for a walk just for fun. Many times I am out and about and think 'woh look at that'! Honestly, I don't even bother using the horse; I walk and run nearly everywhere, and sometimes use fast travel. It feels like being on an adventure.
  
 I loved Oblivion, even though it got lots of criticism under the term 'hand holding', when compared to Morrowind. I'd defend Oblivion though and the same with Skyrim, and I do not feel like either holds my hand. The issue for me was that Morrowind didn't help enough. Travelling became hard work. You had to either get to a travel point, or levitate over mountains. Returning to find the quest giver was hard work sometimes too.
  
 I tried Morrowind in its original state, and with Morrowind Overhall 3.0. Either is fine and MO 3.0 is stunning. However I suspect the best way to play it is as Morroblivion or Skywind. I think this is possibly the best way because I think you get the benefit of the latter games. I.E. you can fast travel, and all places I think will have names. Some places in Morrowind literally did not get names, like if you visited a mine. Finding it again was a nightmare. Morrowind's story and quests though, are right up there with either Oblivion or Skyrim. Therefor big thumbs up for all from me, for all three games.
  
 Sadly I never finished Morrowind because I did find it too much work. I think I might retry it if it fits all my requirements when blended with either TES IV or V. I played a lot though with MO 3.0 so there will be lots of repetition for me.


----------



## tdockweiler

rhamnetin said:


> Thief as a franchise began in 1998, Dishonored was somewhat inspired by the first two.  The newest Thief is absolutely horrible in comparison, from every game design standpoint excluding graphics and optimization.  Sandbox seems to be your primary concern, and in this regard Thief is a disaster compared to its predecessors and especially Dishonored which are both far more open.  For example:
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


 
  
 Played New Vegas and liked it the first time around and spent maybe 100 hours in it. The second time around I found it extremely boring for some reason. Fallout 3 is one game i've spent maybe thousands of hours on. It never gets old really.
  
 I also liked Oblivion and finished that 3 or so times. Somehow when i'm playing it, it isn't as fun as it should be. Something strange about Skyrim. It seems like there's tons of stuff to do in it but once you've seen it all you just get sick of the same old things. Too many dungeons/caves are all the same and no reason to go into many of them. At one point I leveled all my skills just because I was bored.
  
 I still need to play Morrowind. I have it on the Xbox 360 but it seems to run very slow. Maybe it's faster on the old Xbox1.
  
 Still need to play Fallout 1 and 2...


----------



## tdockweiler

za warudo said:


> The Far Cry series is open world and has upgrades, though they don't change the way you way as much as the abilities in Bioshock or Dishonored.  Although it has no minigames there are plenty of varieties to the main and side missions that it doesn't suffer from repetitiveness.
> 
> Borderlands has skill trees like in Diablo but I found the gameplay to be one-note and repetitive.
> 
> Saints Row 3 is the most fun of the GTA type of games because of how ridiculous it is and the variety of gameplay it has to offer.  It has character upgrades too.


 
  
 I played Far Cry 3 and liked it but found it VERY annoying. Hated most of the annoying characters and the entire storyline. When it was over (i finished it) I never wanted to play it ever again.
  
 This might seem weird, but I found Far Cry 3 hard. Not painfully difficult, but I died a LOT. During one part I had to reduce my difficulty to easy from "Normal".
  
 Actually the difficulty varied so much for me. At the start I died so fast without any upgrades.
  
 I have Far Cry 2 and need to play that ASAP. I still remember the days of Far Cry 1 when almost nobody could run games like that or Crysis at super high resolutions. I don't remember what year this was, but I think I had an early Geforce card and an Athlon 64 X2!
  
 Due to my experience with part 3 I have little interested in Far Cry 4. Maybe when I have a PS4.
  
 I will check into Saints Row 3. I'm also probably going to try out "Witcher 2" since it's gotten some decent reviews.
  
 I'm a huge fan of RPGs and have been playing them since Dragon Warrior 1 on the NES. Only one I haven't finished on the NES is part 3.


----------



## GreenBow

I always thought it was a shame the Far Cry series didn't stick to the original theme. I liked the 'scientific experiment gone wrong - monsters created' story. The whole game was great apart from the very ending where it got unbelievably difficult. It took me just over 200 attempts to get though that corridor that was full of enemies, right near the end.
  
 Far Cry 2 was like "Woh, where did this come from? What is this? Oh well, might as well get on with it.'
  
 Far Cry 3 I give about 77%. It was gorgeous looking in places. The combat had great moments, and the main quest was good. However Far Cry 3 didn't leave me eager for Far Cry 4.


----------



## martin vegas

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Phishin Phool

Far Cry 4 is better IMHO than FC3 - it is a similar style of gameplay but fleshed out more- Haven't finished it entirely yet but so far the story is better. Lots more vehicle options though and random bonus missions such as stopping a courier or hijacking a convoy etc as well as having a karma meter add a little bit. Also adding co-op for allowing others to help you take down major strongholds seems cool (even though I haven't needed it because you can earn 'tokens' to call in a mercenary to  fight with you). It essentially took FC3 and polished it and added some additional stuff on top. FWIW I love the handheld sawed off grenade launcher.


----------



## Zojokkeli

martin vegas said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  
 Looks interesting! I just preordered Project CARS and I'll probably have to get Fanatec wheel and pedals during the summer to really dig into it.


----------



## Blisse

Playing Child of Light now. Wasn't expecting old school turn based RPG since it looked like a platformer but it has a nice take on it.


----------



## xkonfuzed

I sold my G27 because it doesn't work with the PS4. And now Project Cars is going to be out, i don't want to play with a joystick


----------



## YWZMatt

Playing GTA 5 (online only so far). The gameplay itself is pretty fluid but the loading times and the menus are disastrous.


----------



## metalsonata

tdockweiler said:


> Lately i've been tempted to try Final Fantasy XIV (online game) or load Final Fantasy XI. Too bad the xbox 360 version of FFXI is being discontinued next year. Even the PS2 version is still alive!
> 
> Anyone here still play FFXI?


 
  
 I played XIV for a few months and thought it was a pretty darn great MMO, though a *very* derivative one. I had to stop playing it because it was preventing me from doing other things, but I really, really enjoyed my time with it, and might go back to it someday. I played XI for years, but dropped it shortly before the whole Abyssea or whatever business. To date it remains the MMO I have the most fond memories of, but I don't think I could ever go back to it. Indeed, I might be done with MMOs period, unless Shroud of the Avatar really does wind up being the Ultima Online 2 that I've always wanted...
  
 Anyways, the game that I'm playing now is:
  

*Pillars of Eternity (2015)*
  
 I was a huge CRPG fan all throughout my youth, but largely stopped playing games in the genre in the mid 2000s, and even at that point I was still sinking most of my time into the Black Isle classics and the formative RPGS of the 80s and early 90s. I've dabbled in newer western RPGs here and there since, but the only major series that really stuck with me and which I played all the way through was the Mass Effect trilogy. I never got into Oblivion or Skyrim (I played both for about 10-20 hours before I got desperately bored--the Elder Scrolls world, outside of Morrowind, just lacks *character*) and never touched Fallout 3, simply because it just did not look like a Fallout game to me. (I do plan on playing Wasteland 2 at some point though, which looks like the Fallout 3 that I've always wanted.) At any rate, just this year, I've found a little more spare time for myself, and there have been a lot of RPGs that I've either missed out on and wanted to play (Dragon Age, The Witcher, Torchlight, Knights of the Old Republic, Shadowrun Returns, Legend of Grimrock, the Spiderweb Software games --an embarrassing amount of stuff, really), in addition to a strong desire to go back and replay some Ultima, Wizardry, Might & Magic, Fallout, Baldur's Gate, Icewind Dale, Divinity, etc. Truly, I have my work cut out for me, to put it lightly.
  
 So I was all set to dive into any of the stuff from the above lists, but then Pillars of Eternity caught my eye, and it's *great.* Granted, some of my appreciation for it may be due to my nostalgia for Infinity Engine games (I tried to get the GF, who has sunk over 300 hours into Skyrim and who is about five years younger than me, into it--that did not go well), but even if that is the case, it's an emotional/intellectual manipulation that I welcome. I'm a little over 40 hours into it at the moment, and I suspect I'm drawing close to the end of the experience. What I've found so far is that it hits most of the Infinity Engine notes, while making welcome room for modernized tweaks that mostly harmlessly dispel some of the old Infinity Engine quirks. Is it as good as Baldur's Gate or Planescape: Torment? No, it isn't. The characters aren't as vibrant, the experience is a little more on-rails (and suffers when you purposely try to do things that you don't think the designers accounted for), some of the subsystems feel tacked on and shallow (crafting, enchanting, stronghold management), and I actually think the in-combat pathfinding has managed to get *worse,* but it does a lot of things right. Character creation is amazing, the underlying gameplay mechanics are truly stunning (would love to see a pencil and paper version of the game's basic ruleset), combat is extremely challenging and very satisfying, and in spite of the generic Euro-fantasy setting, the writing and world-building are the best I've seen in a game since Mass Effect (assuming you like chewy, flowery prose and pages upon pages upon pages of flavor text).
  
 I don't think I could have asked for a better re-introduction into the gaming genre that I loved so much as a youth. And I'm kind of feeling like I couldn't have asked for a better year to get back into the genre, either (Torment: Tides of Numenera!). I'm not going to assign PoE a number rating until I've beaten it, but I'm obviously very pleased with it thus far. I would really love to hear someone's thoughts on it who hasn't played the Infinity Engine games, someone who has grown up with the new wave of RPGs. Anyways, what am I going to play next? I'm leaning towards Shadowrun Returns--I've heard good things about it from a coworker, and it sounds like a nice, short game, which is probably exactly what I'm going to require after PoE. But I'm welcome to suggestions!


----------



## abvolt

I agree Pillars is a great game very fine graphics, plus the meta score is really high a good indicator of how popular this title is, nice write up..


----------



## Phishin Phool

I am playing PoE as well and really enjoying it - very reminiscent of Neverwinter Nights 2 gameplay.


----------



## metalsonata

phishin phool said:


> I am playing PoE as well and really enjoying it - very reminiscent of Neverwinter Nights 2 gameplay.


 
  
 Which reminds me, I never really got the opportunity to get into the Neverwinter Nights games, either. ::Adds them to the list.::


----------



## superjawes

Cue the first rougelike that I actually enjoy, _The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth_ gets my "buy it" rating. I think most people know this game by now, so there isn't much more to say...

If you like robots, dodgeball, bright colors, and great music, check out _Robot Roller-Derby Disco Dodgeball_. This seems a little sparse to pay $15 for, so I rate it "consider during a sale". Also keep in mind that the community seems pretty small, so finding multiplayer games might be difficult outside peak hours. However, if you can find a populated room, you're playing a fun arena shooter with some neat game types.


----------



## metalsonata

superjawes said:


> Cue the first rougelike that I actually enjoy, _The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth_ gets my "buy it" rating. I think most people know this game by now, so there isn't much more to say...


 
  
 Can anyone answer if BoI: Rebirth is worth playing if I've already put quite a bit of time into the original and its expansion and got basically everything out of them that I wanted to? I know that they added some new features and fixed the game's performance some, but it seems like essentially the same game. Also, as someone who is really sort of getting back into single-player gaming (after years of on and off), I'm surprised at how popular the Rogue formula seems to have become in the last couple years, at least with regards to the permadeath aspect of it. Seems like practically every other game is calling itself a roguelike these days--it wasn't all that long ago that the genre was a fairly niche thing.


----------



## superjawes

I'm not a developer, but I would have to imagine that rougelikes require less writing and tuning than, say, a more traditional RPG. As long has you have a half-decent engine generating levels and powerups, you can just let the levels design themselves. Also, it takes something with a very short concept and allows for many, many more hours to be invested in it 

And I don't know if it is worth it to get _Rebirth_ if you've played the original (I only played the original to test whether or not I wanted the "full" version). Just at a glance, it does appear that there is a lot more in _Rebirth_ as far as endings and characters are concerned. If you ever have the urge to play more _Binding of Isaac_ and _Rebirth_ is on sale, it might be worth it.


----------



## Lagosaurus

tdockweiler said:


> Lately i've been tempted to try Final Fantasy XIV (online game) or load Final Fantasy XI. Too bad the xbox 360 version of FFXI is being discontinued next year. Even the PS2 version is still alive!
> 
> Anyone here still play FFXI?


 
 I played FFXI from ToAU to right up before SoA was released. The game has really gone downhill since Abyssea came out and they plan on stopping content updates entirely towards the end of the year. It is still my favorite MMO but it doesn't have much time left.


----------



## metalsonata

superjawes said:


> And I don't know if it is worth it to get _Rebirth_ if you've played the original (I only played the original to test whether or not I wanted the "full" version). Just at a glance, it does appear that there is a lot more in _Rebirth_ as far as endings and characters are concerned. If you ever have the urge to play more _Binding of Isaac_ and _Rebirth_ is on sale, it might be worth it.


 
 Groovy, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Accoun

metalsonata said:


> it wasn't all that long ago that the genre was a fairly niche thing.


 
  
 I'd argue _actual_ Roguelikes still are niche. 
  
   


superjawes said:


> And I don't know if it is worth it to get _Rebirth_ if you've played the original (I only played the original to test whether or not I wanted the "full" version). Just at a glance, it does appear that there is a lot more in _Rebirth_ as far as endings and characters are concerned. If you ever have the urge to play more _Binding of Isaac_ and _Rebirth_ is on sale, it might be worth it.


 

  
 Actually, the biggest thing in BoI:R is dropping Flash, which caused problems for quite a few people.


----------



## superjawes

accoun said:


> Actually, the biggest thing in BoI:R is dropping Flash, which caused problems for quite a few people.


Well, yes, but metalsonata doesn't seem to have a problem with that, so then it's a question of content.

The improvement between the two is excellent, particularly with the animations.


----------



## catspaw

metalsonata said:


> Which reminds me, I never really got the opportunity to get into the Neverwinter Nights games, either. ::Adds them to the list.::


 
 I strongly suggest to get to neverwinter nights with an open mind (not expecting it to be like baldurs gate basically).
 I loved that game after I played it 20 hours, but the first 3 hours I thought it was a joke not a game....


----------



## metalsonata

accoun said:


> I'd argue _actual_ Roguelikes still are niche.


 
 I reckon that's probably true.
  


catspaw said:


> I strongly suggest to get to neverwinter nights with an open mind (not expecting it to be like baldurs gate basically).
> I loved that game after I played it 20 hours, but the first 3 hours I thought it was a joke not a game....


 
 Noted--we'll see how I do. It's not that I don't have the patience to deal with slowly-paced, long-winded RPGs (or is this not the problem in NN's case?), but I don't like to feel like I'm completely wasting my time with them, either.


----------



## phnx90

Playing AOE2 again.

I give it W01010 / 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2015071

*Persona 4: 9.9/10*

Adorable RPG with adorable characters, plot, and a great battle system. AND IT'S FUNNY.


----------



## metalsonata

*Pillars of Eternity (2015): 9/10*
  
 Realistically it probably deserves closer to an 8, but beating this game brought feelings to the surface that I haven't experienced since the glory days of Black Isle RPGs, and for rekindling those feelings that I'd almost forgotten about it deserves a 9. Truly a special RPG--full of flaws perhaps (many of which I touched upon in my original post on the game, and a few of which I did not), but the flaws are easy to forgive when stacked up against everything else that this game nails. Would totally be game for discussing it in more detail if any of you want to, and I'm very, very game for Obsidian throwing more games at us set in this world (in fact, sounds like the game will already be getting an expansion soon). For those curious, I spent almost exactly 60 hours with the game. I believe that I accomplished almost everything that one can in a single playthrough, skipping only a couple side quests (that I'm aware of) simply because I could not find a way to approach them that jived with the personality of the character I was playing (yes, I tend to get into actually roleplaying my characters). 
  
 Next up for me:
  
*Shadowrun Returns (2013)*


----------



## Zojokkeli

Based on a brief time yesterday with Project CARS, I have to say it looks very promising. Stunning visuals and weather effects, and you can really feel the car you're driving. Driving with a controller was a little so-so, so a wheel and pedals are definitely recommended. The amount and selection of cars was a tad underwhelming, but this is hopefully fixed in the future.


----------



## GreenBow

Since you mentioned Shadowrun Returns and Pillars of Eternity, I looked them up. The first thing I noticed about SR was that it's top down and very small. Those games really don't work for me. I struggle often to like 3rd person, preferring first person over all other types. PoE is the same or similar.
  
 Funnily though I got into Dungeon Siege many years ago. I played DS2 completely, and DS3.  DS2 has fairly small characters, but DS3 they are closer up. The vast majority didn't like DS3 but I did. In fact I loved it; but I do not know if I could entirely replay it again. There is a lot of inventory managing, looting, and sorting; and I just don't know if I could do it again. I have played it twice though.
  
 Ironic really when I consider I never finished DS1. First play, I went round a corner and met a vast party of enemies and quit. Second time I met a big robot I think. I had passed through the Eastern Swamp, and not taken on a mage as an extra fighter there. I ran out of health potions, and the big robot was hammering me. Stuck again. Unfortunately the path back to a shop for potions and the mage, was blocked by a puzzle of revolving pathways. I could not get the paths to allow me back. Long story but they were designed to only let you go one way.


----------



## xkonfuzed

zojokkeli said:


> Based on a brief time yesterday with Project CARS, I have to say it looks very promising. Stunning visuals and weather effects, and you can really feel the car you're driving. Driving with a controller was a little so-so, so a wheel and pedals are definitely recommended. The amount and selection of cars was a tad underwhelming, but this is hopefully fixed in the future.


 
 Would you say its as good as Gran Turismo 6 in terms of driving physics and realism?


----------



## Zojokkeli

xkonfuzed said:


> Would you say its as good as Gran Turismo 6 in terms of driving physics and realism?


 
  
 I would say it's definitely on par, probably even better.


----------



## Rhamnetin

xkonfuzed said:


> Would you say its as good as Gran Turismo 6 in terms of driving physics and realism?


 
  
 Generally speaking, racing simulators designed for PC are more realistic than driving simulators such as Gran Turismo and Forza.  Assetto Corsa is probably the most realistic, and it has a strong variety of content (all different sorts of cars, outstanding simulation).  I will definitely pick up Project C.A.R.S. in the future.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> Generally speaking, racing simulators designed for PC are more realistic than driving simulators such as Gran Turismo and Forza.  Assetto Corsa is probably the most realistic, and it has a strong variety of content (all different sorts of cars, outstanding simulation).  I will definitely pick up Project C.A.R.S. in the future.


 
 One of my favorite car games of all times was need for speed porshe unleashed (or porshe 2000 as it was known in Spain).
 Every race felt so important... so key.
 Nowdays car race games feel a bit like hold up to win .


----------



## 2015071

catspaw said:


> One of my favorite car games of all times was need for speed porshe unleashed (or porshe 2000 as it was known in Spain).
> Every race felt so important... so key.
> Nowdays car race games feel a bit like hold up to win .




My favorite must be either Gran Turismo or Race Driver Grid. The latter one is the most entertaining one. Team organisation is just a perfect cocktail for good user experience.


----------



## metalsonata

greenbow said:


> Since you mentioned Shadowrun Returns and Pillars of Eternity, I looked them up. The first thing I noticed about SR was that it's top down and very small. Those games really don't work for me. I struggle often to like 3rd person, preferring first person over all other types. PoE is the same or similar.


 
  
 Any particular reason why that is? The GF is the same way, but she's never really been able to satisfactorily articulate to me why she has an issue with isometric RPGs. Anyways:
  
*Shadowrun Returns (2013): 8/10*
  
 Dammmmnnnn this game was short. I don't think I spent much more than 12 hours with it tops. But in a way, I'm glad it was on the tiny side of things. While many aspects of the game clicked together really nicely, I'm not sure if any of the elements had much inherent longevity. The combat was fun and tactical, but too much of it and it would have gotten old. The writing was great and reminded me why I love the Shadowrun universe so much, but the way it devolves into a 'you're the hero, now save the world' is a bit bleh, and I'm glad they didn't let it drag out unnecessarily. In many ways this game seemed like a proof-of-concept rather than a full-fledged game. It takes care to never repeat itself, displaying all the tricks it seems to have up its sleeves exactly once before moving on and letting you experience something new. In some ways this is disappointing because it feels like there could be a massive game built around the Shadowrun Returns skeleton--all the systems and subsystems are there and ready to be used and reused, and the game's simple engine could easily support a massive, fairly varied campaign. 
  
 But there's room in my heart for short RPGs like this, and after the 60 hours spent on Pillars of Eternity, this worked as a nice little break before diving into another big game. And the game seems to have a fairly vibrant community--there are plenty of user-made campaigns out there it looks like, so really, it's as much a toolkit as it is a game. Now, if only they would do away with the terrible obviously-made-for-mobile-devices UI... So, what's next for me? I'm thinking:
  
*Divine Divinity (2002)*

  
 This is a game I've played and enjoyed, but never beat (or even gotten that far in). I've heard it can be a long and trying experience--wish me luck.


----------



## Za Warudo

Valkryia Chronicles - I love tactical RPGs like Tactics Ogre and Shining Force, so this right up my alley.  The 3rd person shooter perspective is a refreshing twist.  I wish the map view offered more of a 3D view of the field to better plan your moves instead of having to select a character only to realize the terrain hindered what you wanted to do.  Also some of the levels are somewhat poorly designed as being extremely easy if you use a certain strategy or extremely hard if you approach it the conventional way.


----------



## Rhamnetin

metalsonata said:


> Any particular reason why that is? The GF is the same way, but she's never really been able to satisfactorily articulate to me why she has an issue with isometric RPGs.


 
  
 I also don't prefer that view.  It's less immersive to me; it's meant to emulate the view you'd get when playing a pen and paper RPG but I don't want that, I want to be in the protagonist's shoes, I want to be a part of the environment (not above it like a god), and I want to look characters in the eye when talking to them.
  
 I can still deal with isometric, although what really grinds my gears is 2.5D isometric modern RPGs.  2.5D was only used initially because 3D graphics couldn't achieve the details that Interplay/Black Isle Studios and BioWare wanted to achieve.  It was meant to emulate 3D, it's pseudo-3D.  Now, 3D graphics are more than capable, so there is no good reason for pseudo-3D anymore as we can have the real thing instead.


----------



## metalsonata

rhamnetin said:


> I also don't prefer that view.  It's less immersive to me; it's meant to emulate the view you'd get when playing a pen and paper RPG but I don't want that, I want to be in the protagonist's shoes, I want to be a part of the environment (not above it like a god), and I want to look characters in the eye when talking to them.
> 
> I can still deal with isometric, although what really grinds my gears is 2.5D isometric modern RPGs.  2.5D was only used initially because 3D graphics couldn't achieve the details that Interplay/Black Isle Studios and BioWare wanted to achieve.  It was meant to emulate 3D, it's pseudo-3D.  Now, 3D graphics are more than capable, so there is no good reason for pseudo-3D anymore as we can have the real thing instead.


 
 Interesting--I talked with the GF about it again tonight and she brought up basically the same points that you did. For me however, I find that first-person perspective in RPGs often discourages me from being really immersed in the game, as it leaves little to the imagination, puts everything that feels 'wrong' (using Skyrim as an example: the floaty combat and NPC interaction) up close and personal, and just generally doesn't do my suspension of disbelief any favors. (Of course, there are some exceptions--I generally have a good time with first-person games where atmosphere is key.) Having played tabletop RPGs growing up and having had experience with them before I really got into computer role-playing might have something to do with this--playing a good tabletop game with a good group of storytellers is about as immersive as things get for me, akin to reading an excellent novel, albeit it one I can interact with. (Perhaps like a dream?) Isometric perspectives reinforce the idea in my mind that what I'm really playing is, to some degree, a simulator of a tabletop game, and if the game mechanics are solid and the writing is good, my imagination takes care of the rest. For me, that element of imagination is missing from a lot of modern RPGs, and I personally find its absence or near-absence to be detrimental. I've walked the streets of Baldur's Gate, but I've only played a game that took place in a fictional country called Skyrim.
  
 On the note of 2D vs. 3D--I don't see your argument. Not every game is better in 3D. Technically maybe, but aesthetically no (granted, this is an entirely subjective point). Nevermind the practical angle of the game development process and the differences in cost, staff time, and staff expertise in making a 2D game vs. a 3D one.


----------



## Rhamnetin

metalsonata said:


> Interesting--I talked with the GF about it again tonight and she brought up basically the same points that you did. For me however, I find that first-person perspective in RPGs often discourages me from being really immersed in the game, as it leaves little to the imagination, puts everything that feels 'wrong' (using Skyrim as an example: the floaty combat and NPC interaction) up close and personal, and just generally doesn't do my suspension of disbelief any favors. (Of course, there are some exceptions--I generally have a good time with first-person games where atmosphere is key.) Having played tabletop RPGs growing up and having had experience with them before I really got into computer role-playing might have something to do with this--playing a good tabletop game with a good group of storytellers is about as immersive as things get for me, akin to reading an excellent novel, albeit it one I can interact with. (Perhaps like a dream?) Isometric perspectives reinforce the idea in my mind that what I'm really playing is, to some degree, a simulator of a tabletop game, and if the game mechanics are solid and the writing is good, my imagination takes care of the rest. For me, that element of imagination is missing from a lot of modern RPGs, and I personally find its absence or near-absence to be detrimental. I've walked the streets of Baldur's Gate, but I've only played a game that took place in a fictional country called Skyrim.
> 
> On the note of 2D vs. 3D--I don't see your argument. Not every game is better in 3D. Technically maybe, but aesthetically no (granted, this is an entirely subjective point). Nevermind the practical angle of the game development process and the differences in cost, staff time, and staff expertise in making a 2D game vs. a 3D one.


 
  
 I don't demand first person in RPGs either, I generally prefer third person, though I do use an isometric view in pause-and-play RPGs or turn-based just for tactical reasons.  
  
 When bringing up 2D I was specifically referencing isometric 2.5D, like Pillars of Eternity and Torment: Tides of Numenera.  Of course, among all 2D games there are indeed many with a unique aesthetic that would be absent if made in 3D.  But games such as these two RPGs are really just pseudo-3D like I said, instead of the real thing.  I don't believe they were made this way for aesthetic purposes, since they both go for a "realistic" 2.5D look anyway.  They were made this way to capitalize on nostalgia and perhaps save on costs at the same time, and because people don't realize that this type of 2.5D was only ever used initially because 3D graphics were not advanced enough at the time (1990s).


----------



## GreenBow

metalsonata said:


> Interesting--I talked with the GF about it again tonight and she brought up basically the same points that you did. For me however, I find that first-person perspective in RPGs often discourages me from being really immersed in the game, as it leaves little to the imagination, puts everything that feels 'wrong' (using Skyrim as an example: the floaty combat and NPC interaction) up close and personal, and just generally doesn't do my suspension of disbelief any favors. (Of course, there are some exceptions--I generally have a good time with first-person games where atmosphere is key.) Having played tabletop RPGs growing up and having had experience with them before I really got into computer role-playing might have something to do with this--playing a good tabletop game with a good group of storytellers is about as immersive as things get for me, akin to reading an excellent novel, albeit it one I can interact with. (Perhaps like a dream?) Isometric perspectives reinforce the idea in my mind that what I'm really playing is, to some degree, a simulator of a tabletop game, and if the game mechanics are solid and the writing is good, my imagination takes care of the rest. For me, that element of imagination is missing from a lot of modern RPGs, and I personally find it to be detrimental. I've walked the streets of Baldur's Gate, but I've only played a game that took place in a fictional country called Skyrim.
> 
> On the note of 2D vs. 3D--I don't see your argument. Not every game is better in 3D. Technically maybe, but aesthetically no (granted, this is an entirely subjective point). Nevermind the practical angle of the game development process and the differences in cost, staff time, and staff expertise in making a 2D game vs. a 3D one.


 

 Well officially Skyrim has two modes and can be played third person. I prefer first and only every now and again look at it in 3rd person, then switch straight back. However I also do not understand why you take on Skyrim's combat as floaty. I am 160 hours into Skyrim and using the bow and one handed, find it good combat.
  
 It's hard to pinpoint why I don't like top down view. It's more when I see a game in it, I move on. I do understand the fun of top down games though to a very specific extent. I played and really enjoyed Ground Control many years ago. I also played Rome: Total War. However both these games allow the player to get down to the ground and have a look around. Whereas you need to zoom out to be able to view the battlefield and strategy so it worked.
  
 In a game where you are constantly zoomed out irritates me because I want to see the sets. (As Rhamnetin pointed out.) Otherwise some of the sci-fi, or magic, or medieval aspect, of the world is lost. It's a bit like having a game without any modern graphics, if you can't see the sets clearly close up. Therefor to me the type of game where you are constantly fixed at zoomed out only seems like 5/6 game. 1/3 story, 1/3 action, 1/6 graphics. (Strangely the overall effect feels like only half a game.)
  
 I am not anti these games and am playing Halo: Spartan Assault. However that's only out of desperation for some Halo universe because I refuse to be subjugated and buy an X-Box.. It's a lot of fun though, but undeniably nothing like a Halo 1st person, for immersion and quality.
  
 Really I don't understand why anyone would question a person's view that 1st or 3rd are better. The reasons are obvious. Constantly zoomed out are only good if tactically you need to be. Otherwise it's just laziness on behalf of the developer. These games feel like playing chess rather than a modern game.


----------



## metalsonata

rhamnetin said:


> When bringing up 2D I was specifically referencing isometric 2.5D, like Pillars of Eternity and Torment: Tides of Numenera.  Of course, among all 2D games there are indeed many with a unique aesthetic that would be absent if made in 3D.  But games such as these two RPGs are really just pseudo-3D like I said, instead of the real thing.  I don't believe they were made this way for aesthetic purposes, since they both go for a "realistic" 2.5D look anyway.  They were made this way to capitalize on nostalgia and perhaps save on costs at the same time, and because people don't realize that this type of 2.5D was only ever used initially because 3D graphics were not advanced enough at the time (1990s).


 
  
 I can see your point, but I'd argue that modern isometric games that persist in using 2-D environments (or 2.5D? I guess I'm not fully aware of the distinction) are additionally pursuing an unique aesthetic, on top of reducing development costs (which cannot be understated, since some of these games are being fueled by modest budgets as much as they are by nostalgia). To my mind, comparing the environments in Pillars of Eternity to, say, the ones in Divinity: Original Sin is much like comparing the usage of matte paintings in older films to digital compositing in newer films, at least from an aesthetic point of view. Some people will say that the digital images are obviously superior, but myself and like-minded people would argue that there's a charm to matte paintings and an appreciation to be discovered in their immense artistry. And it's not as if modern graphical advances aren't being used in games like Pillars--some of the lighting and environmental effects are quite stunning, and when married to the static, 'painted' visuals, I find the overall result to be rather beautiful. I wouldn't mind getting a poster made of a completely revealed map in a game like Pillars to hang on my office wall (this was literally my first reaction to the game's graphics)--I couldn't say the same about Original Sin, as pretty as it otherwise looks.
  


greenbow said:


> In a game where you are constantly zoomed out irritates me because I want to see the sets. (As Rhamnetin pointed out.) Otherwise some of the sci-fi, or magic, or medieval aspect, of the world is lost. It's a bit like having a game without any modern graphics, if you can't see the sets clearly close up. Therefor to me the type of game where you are constantly fixed at zoomed out only seems like 5/6 game. 1/3 story, 1/3 action, 1/6 graphics. (Strangely the overall effect feels like only half a game.)


 
  
 Hence my point about imagination. Not that I'm strictly advocating 'telling' rather than 'showing,' because obviously nice graphics and fine visual details are great and go a long way in helping a game to age better for a wider audience, but veteran players of old games with minimal graphical detail, like the Ultima series, will probably tell you that they see more in the world than what is actually shown on the screen. I think that mindset can and does carry over to modern games, as well. Though of course it's going to vary from player to player.


----------



## GreenBow

> Originally Posted by *metalsonata* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hence my point about imagination. Not that I'm strictly advocating 'telling' rather than 'showing,' because obviously nice graphics and fine visual details are great and go a long way in helping a game to age better for a wider audience, but veteran players of old games with minimal graphical detail, like the Ultima series, will probably tell you that they see more in the world than what is actually shown on the screen. I think that mindset can and does carry over to modern games, as well. Though of course it's going to vary from player to player.


 
 Yes I figured it was the case.
  
 For me though, I ache for stunning graphics. I have a habit of taking screenshots as I play. Every time I come into the outside in the Metro games for example, and especially Last Light. (Basically because I can't believe my eyes. A GTX 970 can draw do some astounding graphics.)
  
 Right now I am hankering for something solid and awesomely set. I think I might retry Wolfenstien: The New Order. I have been replaying the latter part of Hard Reset because it has stunning graphics and a solid sci-fi future setting. I quit stuck on the last boss of the base game, because I am playing on 'insane' difficulty. (The DLC content I think would be extremely hard on 'insane' difficulty too.)
  
 That's how I always like it. Since Doom there was no other way. It doesn't mean I am anti top down view games. I owned one of the Star Wars ones ages ago I am was crazy about it. It's just that when I notice a game is of that type I think more carefully about buying it. Sometimes though, all you want to do is click and drag over tanks and go into battle with them. Haha.
  
 Anyway time for me to shut-up since I have been waffling on lots recently.


----------



## metalsonata

greenbow said:


> Yes I figured it was the case.
> 
> For me though, I ache for stunning graphics. I have a habit of taking screenshots as I play. Every time I come into the outside in the Metro games for example, and especially Last Light. (Basically because I can't believe my eyes. A GTX 970 can draw do some astounding graphics.)


 
 Oh don't get me wrong, I love great graphics too, and for the first time in my life I have a beast enough computer to take advantage of cutting-edge games. It just so happens that I don't play as many games that take advantage of my setup as I probably should be playing...


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, nice graphics are cool but personally I haven't really been that impressed with any of the recent AAA games requiring a beast of a pc. I'm even disappointed with a lot of them as I can't get over the issues with the anti-aliasing that AAA titles have as I play on a 32" screen from up close and it's literally jarring.
 Actually, Shovel Knight was probably my GOTY last year.


----------



## metalsonata

kova4a said:


> Yeah, nice graphics are cool but personally I haven't really been that impressed with any of the recent AAA games requiring a beast of a pc. I'm even disappointed with a lot of them as I can't get over the issues with the anti-aliasing that AAA titles have as I play on a 32" screen from up close and it's literally jarring.
> Actually, Shovel Knight was probably my GOTY last year.


 
 The problem I'm having with AAA games and that I've been having with them for a few years now is that it's become all about the production values. Even gameplay is becoming an afterthought. Not that some of them aren't fun in their way--but they're getting to be pretty forgettable, and they all start running together after a while. Not unlike your typical summer Hollywood fare.


----------



## kova4a

metalsonata said:


> The problem I'm having with AAA games and that I've been having with them for a few years now is that it's become all about the production values. Even gameplay is becoming an afterthought. Not that some of them aren't fun in their way--but they're getting to be pretty forgettable, and they all start running together after a while. Not unlike your typical summer Hollywood fare.


 
 Even the production values aren't that great. AAA games with 5-6 hours of playtime with a big chunk taken by cinematics and even less time left for actual gameplay. And at least with movies you get the standard cost for a viewing while AAA games are becoming more and more expensive with day one DLCs, season passes, etc. - gone are the times when a game cost 30-40 bucks for an actual physical copy. Now we get digital distribution, which leads to no manufacturing and distribution cost for the companies and games run for like 50+ without the full content.
 Not to mention the zero time spent on optimization forcing you to throw cash at newer hardware and for mediocre graphics to boot. As I said I haven't been impressed with any of the games hyped for graphic fidelity and stunning visuals - none was really impressive given the requirements and size they have. Hell, some games like Last of Us and Uncharted look better running on last-gen consoles with 12 years old hardware aside from the lower resolution. 
 I have nothing against AAA games and there are some great or just fun games - for instance Killing Floor 2 looks way better than the first one and is quite entertaining, but graphics aren't everything.
 IMO there is something wrong with the gaming industry if my pc can run all games but I play tales of illyria on my phone instead.


----------



## metalsonata

kova4a said:


> Even the production values aren't that great. AAA games with 5-6 hours of playtime with a big chunk taken by cinematics and even less time left for actual gameplay. And at least with movies you get the standard cost for a viewing while AAA games are becoming more and more expensive with day one DLCs, season passes, etc. - gone are the times when a game cost 30-40 bucks for an actual physical copy. Now we get digital distribution, which leads to no manufacturing and distribution cost for the companies and games run for like 50+ without the full content.
> Not to mention the zero time spent on optimization forcing you to throw cash at newer hardware and for mediocre graphics to boot. As I said I haven't been impressed with any of the games hyped for graphic fidelity and stunning visuals - none was really impressive given the requirements and size they have. Hell, some games like Last of Us and Uncharted look better running on last-gen consoles with 12 years old hardware aside from the lower resolution.
> I have nothing against AAA games and there are some great or just fun games - for instance Killing Floor 2 looks way better than the first one and is quite entertaining, but graphics aren't everything.
> IMO there is something wrong with the gaming industry if my pc can run all games but I play tales of illyria on my phone instead.


 
 Indeed, it's become a rather sorry affair. Get out of the game for a couple months and come back and it's amazing (and disheartening) at how much has changed. Like I wasn't actively gaming when season passes became a thing, so I had to catch up on what that whole business was. Ditto for the insane push for pre-orders and DLC, to the point where these days it seems like we know more about what content will be in the pre-order bonuses and in the DLC rather than the content of the actual game itself. And of course now we're even seeing AAA publishers prioritizing microtransaction content over patching obviously broken games. With the advent of digital distribution publishers no longer seem to much care about shipping finished games, the justification being that they can always fix it later. Any more I won't buy a game I'm interested in from a major publisher until it's been out for at least a year or so unless it's a company I really, really trust (few and far between), just so that I don't have to deal with how frustratingly low QC standards have become in the gaming industry in recent years.


----------



## abvolt

I also agree it's a shame that now days we pay top dollar for triple A titles and it seems all we get is unfinished beta's, a good example is the BF4 mess look how long it took them to fix the issues just to make it playable, it's unlikely this will ever change we the gamers will just have to live with it..


----------



## GreenBow

It is a good point about the state of games released. Six hour games are not really games. Any title like that which I review gets described something like "only buy on sale because it's short".
  
 In fact I only ever buy games that are on sale. I never pay full price. This is partly because of budgeting because the hardware costs lots. Also it's because I do not trust game manufacturers. Games often need fixing or hassle to get them running. They can have all kinds of bugs once you get them running. Then if I get a great game like Metro Last Light cheap I am happy.
  
 I vaguely considered buying Wolfenstein The Old Blood for £15 because it's released at a reasonable price. However it has complaints about bugs so I am holding off. Below are a few examples of what I like to pay for games:
 Wolfenstein New World Order *I paid* £12
 Alien Isolation - £12
 Metro Last Light - £6.50
 Metro 2033 - £3.50
 Skyrim Legendary Edition - £6.74
 Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army 1 + 2 - ( £3 each.) Great games but only about seven hours long.
 The Witcher Enhanced Edition - £1 (not started it yet as still playing Skyrim.)
 Bioshock Infinite - £5
 Far Cry 3 - £3.74
  
 I could go on and list all the games in my Steam library, but anyone clearly knows what I mean. I would never buy a game on release day. It must have been said a zillion times never do that. Let the manufacturers fix the games first. Not buying on day one of release is the only way we can hope to get games sold working properly. Besides as said PC hardware costs a fortune so save you cash for best bang for buck hardware. My origin Library is the same. Medal of Honour (+ Warfighter) for about £2 each; Battlefield 3, I paid £1 for.
  
 Another reason I insist to pay less is because I do not use the multiplayer part of games. Far too many cheaters to make it worthwhile. I never cheat.
  
 ------
  
 The issue that kova4a mentioned is not going to go away on a 32" screen I think. On a 1080p monitor as I have, with an NVidia card I can mostly remove AA. We can DSR games from a higher resolution. Sometimes DSR even makes the overall graphics better. Playing plenty of older games like Skyrim and Fallout NV with DSR means 60fps on DSR 2560 on a 1080p monitor. Even Metro Last Light runs smoother on DSR 2560x1440p with no or minimum AA, as opposed to 1080p with max AA.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> It is a good point about the state of games released. Six hour games are not really games. Any title like that which I review gets described something like "only buy on sale because it's short".
> 
> In fact I only ever buy games that are on sale. I never pay full price. This is partly because of budgeting because the hardware costs lots. Also it's because I do not trust game manufacturers. Games often need fixing or hassle to get them running. They can have all kinds of bugs once you get them running. If I get a great game like Metro Last Light cheap I am happy.
> 
> ...


 
 I assume you buy with your own money (full price is mostly paid by parents .).
 In terms of AA... I hope you use sweetFX. Any other AA format is worthless.


----------



## kova4a

Personally, I want to play some games on day one ie even earlier, so I often pre-order games or jump into early access. But this is happening less and less in comparison to before when I was pre-ordering pretty much everything.
 AS far as AA, I do use DSR and sweetfx on some occasions but IMO that's a workaround and there is no excuse for the developers as there are games without such issues and some that are horrible in that regard like Alien Isolation's in-game AA, which is completely useless. And not all games work with DSR as menus scale, and controls go haywire like Grim Dawn for instance, which becomes unplayable. Also, I think that devs making fast-paced games should be adding TXAA to their games or rendering resolution options as I would rather go for blurry textures instead of jagged edges and white lines. Watch Dogs doesn't have a single jagged line on TXXA for instance.


----------



## metalsonata

abvolt said:


> I also agree it's a shame that now days we pay top dollar for triple A titles and it seems all we get is unfinished beta's, a good example is the BF4 mess look how long it took them to fix the issues just to make it playable, it's unlikely this will ever change we the gamers will just have to live with it..


 
  
 To be contrary, I think this could change if gamers would vote with their wallet. The thing is is that a lot of gamers seem to be buying into what the publishers are peddling--they pre-order when they shouldn't, buy season passes when they shouldn't, buy launch-day DLC when they shouldn't, etc. The sorriest thing about the whole mess isn't the impact on consumers though--it's that it massively devalues games as art. It's a bit easier these days to side with with the 'games aren't art' position when this is the norm for the industry.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

Well, you know what they say:
 "They don't make them like they used to."


----------



## abvolt

metalsonata said:


> To be contrary, I think this could change if gamers would vote with their wallet. The thing is is that a lot of gamers seem to be buying into what the publishers are peddling--they pre-order when they shouldn't, buy season passes when they shouldn't, buy launch-day DLC when they shouldn't, etc. The sorriest thing about the whole mess isn't the impact on consumers though--it's that it massively devalues games as art. It's a bit easier these days to side with with the 'games aren't art' position when this is the norm for the industry.


 
  
 Your right that would make a big difference and I've been saying that same thing for years but in reality I don't see that happening, getting people to do that on a scale needed to make changes in the video game industry of that level just isn't going to happen but we can wish I guess Lol.  I've stopped paying top dollar on day one releases I now wait for that game to sell for 50 or 60% off or more sometimes it take a few months though..


----------



## catspaw

Btw what you guys think about this:
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cML814JD09g
  
 As a concept it looks promising.


----------



## thatBeatsguy

catspaw said:


> Btw what you guys think about this:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cML814JD09g
> 
> As a concept it looks promising.


 
 Now *that*....that was what they were saying about the future of gaming. VR taken to new heights.
  
 Thing is, though, does the Void facility actually exist?


----------



## catspaw

thatbeatsguy said:


> Now *that*....that was what they were saying about the future of gaming. VR taken to new heights.
> 
> Thing is, though, does the Void facility actually exist?


 
 Even if it does not, I assume it redefines "having a big enough home for your fun" .
 Looking at this im thinking that if the technology is there, why not buy 1000 hectares out of a city and create this sort of world by yourself (I mean, its not like its expensive to put some cardboard walls... If anything the sensors would be).
  
 While the facility might be there and also might be a great experience like that, making it profitable is another story.
 Most gamers love gaming because they can do it at home, at will, any free time they got, with almost no cost.
 A theme park where you have to pay a fee to play (and probably not a small one), where you can game for a certain amount of time, where the amount of games at your disposal is small (I assume this based on the inherent limitations of requiring a physical environment for each game) and most importantly you have to get there...
  
  
  
 To see and live it once, yes. Not a form of entertainment that will last for long for the same individual.
  
 It does however show the potential to change the world once the device is small enough to fit the entire world into your VR set. So it is pushing technology in the right direction if you ask me.


----------



## abvolt

I've been playing the new Wolfenstein Old Blood and am very surprised how good this game is, I'm enjoying it more then The new order and for only 20. can't go wrong it's well worth a try of course if one waits a few months probably get for half that..


----------



## metalsonata

Well, I totally meant to finish Divine Divinity before I moved onto another game, but Divinity is on pause, because I've quite accidentally managed to get sucked into *The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (2015). *I'm a bit annoyed that it's getting the great reviews that it is--it's really a mess of a game, buggy and with some of the worst collision detection I've seen in a modern title. Additionally, the NPCs are beyond boring and barely interact with the world at all--the chance for meaningful or impressive gameplay situations being born out of interesting AI behavior or environmental situations is basically nil, unless by interesting you mean the NPCS falling through terrain, talking to inanimate objects, floating 30 feet above the road, intruding into cutscenes in a comical manner, or just being completely unable to navigate if you manage to push them off path. Couple these issues with the oddly paced and situated opening to the game and the mixed-bag art design that doesn't know if it wants to be dark and gritty medieval Europe or stereotypical male power fantasy and this ought to be a stinker, but luckily it overcomes many of its flaws by just being a hell of a lot of fun. If we are talking open-world action RPGs, this then is the sort that I'm looking for, rather than Skyrim. Here, the story takes greater focus, the side quests (thus far) are almost exclusively interlocked in ways that reward you for exploring and paying careful attention, the world design is far lovelier and natural feeling (less vertical, way more spread out), the production design is excellent in nearly every meaningful aspect, and the combat just feels right. It's not at all that 'whacking each other with pool noodles' feeling that I get from Skyrim. In sum, I think the game is pretty damn messy, but if you're in it for the big picture then it's hard to argue with this game's accomplishments. I'll offer more thoughts when I beat the game, if I ever do.
  
 In the meantime, I'm really looking forward to *Serpent in the Staglands*, which is dropping tomorrow. No idea when I'm going to make time for it though, but I'll do my best to make time. Here's a trailer for it:


----------



## Rhamnetin

metalsonata said:


> Well, I totally meant to finish Divine Divinity before I moved onto another game, but Divinity is on pause, because I've quite accidentally managed to get sucked into *The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (2015). *I'm a bit annoyed that it's getting the great reviews that it is--it's really a mess of a game, buggy and with some of the worst collision detection I've seen in a modern title. Additionally, the NPCs are beyond boring and barely interact with the world at all--the chance for meaningful or impressive gameplay situations being born out of interesting AI behavior or environmental situations is basically nil, unless by interesting you mean the NPCS falling through terrain, talking to inanimate objects, floating 30 feet above the road, intruding into cutscenes in a comical manner, or just being completely unable to navigate if you manage to push them off path. Couple these issues with the oddly paced and situated opening to the game and the mixed-bag art design that doesn't know if it wants to be dark and gritty medieval Europe or stereotypical male power fantasy and this ought to be a stinker


 
  
 I agree, but in addition I don't find it's dumbed down hack and slash mechanics to be any fun.  Plus, like its predecessors it doesn't seem to have much variety in the role-playing at all.  You're Geralt and just about everything about him is predefined, there's only one playstyle, there aren't many stats or skills, and choices seem to have less effect on the game compared to others.


----------



## metalsonata

rhamnetin said:


> I agree, but in addition I don't find it's dumbed down hack and slash mechanics to be any fun.  Plus, like its predecessors it doesn't seem to have much variety in the role-playing at all.  You're Geralt and just about everything about him is predefined, there's only one playstyle, there aren't many stats or skills, and choices seem to have less effect on the game compared to others.


 
 I suppose it depends on how you define dumbed down--for me, the epitome of dumbed down hack-and-slash combat would be the Assassin's Creed series--I'd say that Witcher 3 requires a lot more out of its players than Assassin's Creed ever did, particularly on the higher difficulty settings. Just depends on what your dumbed-down benchmark is. I know the lack of more role-playing freedom will grate on some players as well--it's nowhere near the sandbox that Elder Scrolls or Fallout games are, and its 'moral choices' and different character builds operate in subtleties rather than in the black and whites that Bioware games do. I think I'm still too early in the game to be able to decide if The Witcher 3 took the 'right' approach with its different systems, but insofar as its merits as a relatively straightforward game that rewards but does not require exploration are concerned, I think it's pretty top notch. Or would be, if it weren't such a glitch fest. It is certainly not a game for everyone, though, that much is certain.


----------



## Rhamnetin

metalsonata said:


> I suppose it depends on how you define dumbed down--for me, the epitome of dumbed down hack-and-slash combat would be the Assassin's Creed series--I'd say that Witcher 3 requires a lot more out of its players than Assassin's Creed ever did, particularly on the higher difficulty settings. Just depends on what your dumbed-down benchmark is. I know the lack of more role-playing freedom will grate on some players as well--it's nowhere near the sandbox that Elder Scrolls or Fallout games are, and its 'moral choices' and different character builds operate in subtleties rather than in the black and whites that Bioware games do. I think I'm still too early in the game to be able to decide if The Witcher 3 took the 'right' approach with its different systems, but insofar as its merits as a relatively straightforward game that rewards but does not require exploration are concerned, I think it's pretty top notch. Or would be, if it weren't such a glitch fest. It is certainly not a game for everyone, though, that much is certain.


 
  
 Likewise, I haven't played enough to accurately judge its moral choice design, that was just my initial impression.  I think BioWare did a good job moving away from the more black and white choices in Dragon Age: Inquisition, in which I was able to empathize with the mages, the templars, Morrigan, and all of the candidates for the Divine.  At the same time it is, in some ways, more restrictive than something like Neverwinter Nights 2: Mask of the Betrayer, which is very black and white at times but it allows me to play as a purely evil character or the exact opposite.  I do have to mention that despite the more black and white choices in other BioWare games, they (along with Inquisition) do provide a higher amount of more subtle changes/consequences than the first two Witcher games, though I'm speaking purely of quantity as it's still a different take on choice/consequence design altogether.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> Likewise, I haven't played enough to accurately judge its moral choice design, that was just my initial impression.  I think BioWare did a good job moving away from the more black and white choices in Dragon Age: Inquisition, in which I was able to empathize with the mages, the templars, *Morrigan*, and all of the candidates for the Divine.  At the same time it is, in some ways, more restrictive than something like Neverwinter Nights 2: Mask of the Betrayer, which is very black and white at times but it allows me to play as a purely evil character or the exact opposite.  I do have to mention that despite the more black and white choices in other BioWare games, they (along with Inquisition) do provide a higher amount of more subtle changes/consequences than the first two Witcher games, though I'm speaking purely of quantity as it's still a different take on choice/consequence design altogether.


 
 I can sure guess how you "empathized" with Morrigan, I know I did. Best part, I wanted to keep my options open so kept Leila or Leliana or whatever her name was at least partially on the hook untill she figured me out and threw it at my face (I thought of Kelso from that 70 show).
 I Loved dragon age Origines so much that I played it 6 times, every time trying new conversations, combat styles, combos... I really felt like Baldurs Gate would approve .
  
 On the Witcher thou, I never thought choices or consequences were the good thing about the game. I liked the feel of the game rather than anything in particular with it.


----------



## Change is Good

Thing is, Witcher 3 is a beast in its own right when compared to Dragon Age and Elder Scrolls. I also had a hard time adjusting, found the character movement to be quite clunky. 

Nevertheless, I realize that while still being fantasy, its more Early Renaissance than Middle Age like DA and ES. Mages are now scarce in the land, and I have yet to (doubt I will) see a dragon. I am enjoying it rather much, more than I actually expected. Even without the character customization, I still feel like I'm personally involved, the sole reason I play these kinds of games.

I very much enjoy how it's side missions aren't fetch questy like the latter games I mentioned, either. Most of them have some kind of back story, and have me feeling like a part of what is actually going on. Not so much "go get this or get that," just good old "please help me find out why these things are happening."

Not saying either game is better than the next, just great in their own distinct ways. I have about 30+ hours in on Witcher 3, btw, and have barely scratched the surface.


----------



## Rhamnetin

change is good said:


> Thing is, Witcher 3 is a beast in its own right when compared to Dragon Age and Elder Scrolls. I also had a hard time adjusting, found the character movement to be quite clunky.
> 
> Nevertheless, I realize that while still being fantasy, its more Early Renaissance than Middle Age like DA and ES. Mages are now scarce in the land, and I have yet to (doubt I will) see a dragon. I am enjoying it rather much, more than I actually expected. Even without the character customization, I still feel like I'm personally involved, the sole reason I play these kinds of games.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah all three franchises try something different overall, especially The Elder Scrolls which has almost nothing in common with Dragon Age and The Witcher.


----------



## abvolt

Have not tried the witcher 3 yet but am, it sure looks very good..


----------



## metalsonata

Bit of an update for me--I'm going to put Witcher 3 on the backburner for a little bit, just because I'm really beginning to get the impression that I'd get a lot more enjoyment out of it if I had actually played the first two games first, lol. Imagine that. (Note that this is pretty subjective--I think the game does a pretty good job of easing newcomers into the world, lore, characters, and recent events. I just feel like I need *more.*) So yeah, I'll get to those eventually, and in the meantime I'll wait for the game to get patched up nice and pretty, and for all the free DLC the developers have been throwing out and will continue to throw out. 
  
 As for Divine Divinity, that's getting put on the back burner too. Moving soon and have more pressing things to do with my time, and Divine Divinity requires *a lot* of time. Maybe I'll try to squeeze in some Shadowrun: Dragonfall here and there instead--strikes me that that'd be an easier game to play in brief spurts when I can for the next month or two, but we'll see!


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah funny you say that. I have The Witcher and I think I might play it first. I kept looking at Witcher 3, being seduced by its graphics, and hankering to buy it. I love the trailer video that shows him taking down a witch. It makes you think, 'If this game is like this, I have to play it'.
  
 Witcher 3 is expensive still on Steam and Origin, but Amazon offer a fairly good price. However play the first or maybe both the first two, and it will have reduced in price later.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> Yeah funny you say that. I have The Witcher and I think I might play it first. I kept looking at Witcher 3, being seduced by its graphics, and hankering to buy it. I love the trailer video that shows him taking down a witch. It makes you think, 'If this game is like this, I have to play it'.
> 
> Witcher 3 is expensive still on Steam and Origin, but Amazon offer a fairly good price. However play the first or maybe both the first two, and it will have reduced in price later.


 
  
 The graphics are strongly outdated ever since they downgraded them.  Most of the time it looks decent (albeit nothing special), other times it looks like a 2007 game except with slightly better lighting and better texture quality on a few things, like so:
  

  
 Also most of the things Geralt is seen doing in the trailer is nothing like how the game actually plays.  You might say "Duh!" to this, but some games have much more faithful CGI trailers like Deus Ex: Human Revolution and Dishonored.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> The graphics are strongly outdated ever since they downgraded them.  Most of the time it looks decent (albeit nothing special), other times it looks like a 2007 game except with slightly better lighting and better texture quality on a few things, like so:
> 
> 
> 
> Also most of the things Geralt is seen doing in the trailer is nothing like how the game actually plays.  You might say "Duh!" to this, but some games have much more faithful CGI trailers like Deus Ex: Human Revolution and Dishonored.


 
  
 I did notice that even in trailer there was an evident downgrade from one trailer to another.
 However, Im sure Mods will manage that if you got a machine powerful enough to handle it.
 It might have something to do with UBER sampling in witcher 2 and how everyone had to turn it off at the time to play it.
 I still think that when games are downgraded (Dark souls 2 was a crazy example of this), the industry basically shoot itself in the foot and then bleeds all over the customers.
  
 I hope Unreal Engine 4 breaks this non sense of console level graphics, or Im gonna be playing games like hitman codenmane 47 and broodwar all my life. (The problem is nowdays the games are a lot weaker in everything else except graphics, so if that stalls, those games bring nothing new to the table).


----------



## GreenBow

rhamnetin said:


> The graphics are strongly outdated ever since they downgraded them.  Most of the time it looks decent (albeit nothing special), other times it looks like a 2007 game except with slightly better lighting and better texture quality on a few things, like so:
> 
> 
> 
> Also most of the things Geralt is seen doing in the trailer is nothing like how the game actually plays.  You might say "Duh!" to this, but some games have much more faithful CGI trailers like Deus Ex: Human Revolution and Dishonored.


 
  
 I read about the console versions having graphics in the final release being downgraded from the promotion vids. I hoped PC would hang on to the original quality, as PC usually outshines consoles on graphics.
  
 However that picture looks ultra acceptable. Sadly in Skyrim distant trees become light coloured and no definition. The trees in your screenshot appear to maintain their character into the farthest distance.
  
 I kind of thought the second trailer on Steam, showing him taking down the witch, was enhanced in a way. Firstly because it was too free moving and not done from the perspective of the player. However I was left hoping that was the kind of quests. Also hoping it might include witch poisoning potions to drink, because that was great idea.
  
 It's the nature of the quests I think, that make it look interesting, after having just watched some youtube footage. Also quality of graphics aside, the nature of the way the sets are, looks good. I still think I will be looking for a bargain price for it though. Heehee.


----------



## Change is Good

Console version is definitely downgraded (I play it on PS4). Still doesn't deter me from enjoying it, though...


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> I did notice that even in trailer there was an evident downgrade from one trailer to another.
> However, Im sure Mods will manage that if you got a machine powerful enough to handle it.
> It might have something to do with UBER sampling in witcher 2 and how everyone had to turn it off at the time to play it.
> I still think that when games are downgraded (Dark souls 2 was a crazy example of this), the industry basically shoot itself in the foot and then bleeds all over the customers.
> ...


 
  
 I seriously doubt that mods will be able to restore The Witcher 3 to the graphics fidelity shown earlier in 2014 and 2013.  Ubisoft caught serious flak for downgrading their games' visuals, CDPR seems to have gotten a pass though because they have more bandwagon love while Ubisoft has a ton of (mostly deserved) bandwagon hate.
  
 Ubersampling was a joke.  It's an OGSSAA implementation as far as I'm aware, but one that doesn't even boost visuals much (normally 4x OGSSAA will provide massive improvement, especially considering Witcher 2's insanely high amount of aliasing which is even worse in Witcher 3).  But if you were suggesting that most PCs couldn't handle Witcher 3 prior to the downgrade, you're probably right.  It is not a well optimized game at all; in 2013-2014 the graphics shown were much better than now, but they weren't the best graphics around.  There's no good reason for the downgrade.
  
 Sadly I don't think Unreal Engine 4, despite being the best engine around all things considered, will change anything.  Using Unreal Engine 3 as an example, it made its debut in a game in 2007 but we didn't see it being used to its full potential until many years later.  CryEngine 3 is an even better example; compare State of Decay's graphics to Crysis 3's.  Even Ryse is a mixed bag when it comes to graphics; sometimes it is the best looking game around, but in certain places its console heritage is painfully obvious in the graphics.  I suspect we'll see the same thing in UE4 games.  With that being said, the UT4 alpha (or pre-alpha?) already has better graphics than any launched game.  That's a good start, they are setting the bar high, but then again they set the bar high with UT3 as well (it was only overshadowed by Crysis in graphics).
  
 I agree 100% that graphics is really the only thing most modern games bring to the table.  Apart from this, they're just dumbed down and less than many of their predecessors.  You mentioned Hitman which is universally seen as a prime example.  I never even bothered playing Absolution, I figure there's no point.


----------



## kova4a

Well, the redengine 3 isn't that bad and it is possible to tweak the ini files for some extra visual candy. Overall, CDPR have done a decent job, especially on their in-house temporal AA as IMO at times it performs on similar level to TXAA. But yeah, the graphics aren't really cutting edge even though The Witcher 3 doesn't look bad. People complain about the hairworks but forget that just a couple of years ago AMD's TressFX was way more performance hungry for just Lara's hair and nothing else. As far as the overall graphics, I think HBAO+ is probably one of the main things needed for the better visual experience as it definitely adds nice depth and realistic lightning and shadow mechanics. 
 An in the end, it's never fair to compare linear first-person shooters to sandbox games.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> I seriously doubt that mods will be able to restore The Witcher 3 to the graphics fidelity shown earlier in 2014 and 2013.  Ubisoft caught serious flak for downgrading their games' visuals, CDPR seems to have gotten a pass though because they have more bandwagon love while Ubisoft has a ton of (mostly deserved) bandwagon hate.
> 
> Ubersampling was a joke.  It's an OGSSAA implementation as far as I'm aware, but one that doesn't even boost visuals much (normally 4x OGSSAA will provide massive improvement, especially considering Witcher 2's insanely high amount of aliasing which is even worse in Witcher 3).  But if you were suggesting that most PCs couldn't handle Witcher 3 prior to the downgrade, you're probably right.  It is not a well optimized game at all; in 2013-2014 the graphics shown were much better than now, but they weren't the best graphics around.  There's no good reason for the downgrade.
> 
> ...


 
 In terms of absolution, its not really a hitman game if you think it in terms of codename 47.
 Its more of a third person slow paced cover shooter with a few elements in it that can be used as executions, but they are boring (no challenge).
 Thats why I loved Dark Souls 1 so much. Was one of the games that had its own style and gameplay, yet still used more modern graphics (for me 2007 was the year good games stopped coming out).
  
 In terms of witcher, Id say the second one I found rather interesting, remminded me of mass effect 2 for some reason.
 Ill get witcher 3 when its not so bloody expensive and when DLCS are there.


----------



## Phishin Phool

For those of you that have an issue with price I recommend           play-sc.com  they are an on-line store that will send you a key. I have bought many many games from them and they are usually much cheaoer unless a big steam sale is going on  (they will send you steam keys, u-play, origin etc). Currently TW3 is $34.99 on  that site.


----------



## kova4a

phishin phool said:


> For those of you that have an issue with price I recommend           play-sc.com  they are an on-line store that will send you a key. I have bought many many games from them and they are usually much cheaoer unless a big steam sale is going on  (they will send you steam keys, u-play, origin etc). Currently TW3 is $34.99 on  that site.


 
 Well, that\s nothing new - there are a ton of sites like kinguin, g2a, allkeyshop etc. If you look around and get it for around $30 or a bit less for the gog version, or like $18-19 if you\re in Russia or use VPN


----------



## catspaw

phishin phool said:


> For those of you that have an issue with price I recommend           play-sc.com  they are an on-line store that will send you a key. I have bought many many games from them and they are usually much cheaoer unless a big steam sale is going on  (they will send you steam keys, u-play, origin etc). Currently TW3 is $34.99 on  that site.


 
 I dont trust sites selling keys (in the past there is precedent to those being stolen or region locked).


----------



## kova4a

catspaw said:


> I dont trust sites selling keys (in the past there is precedent to those being stolen or region locked).


 
 Well, most sites nowadays provide ratings for the sellers and it's explicitly stated if there are region limitation. And of course one can always download the game for free


----------



## catspaw

kova4a said:


> Well, most sites nowadays provide ratings for the sellers and it's explicitly stated if there are region limitation. And of course one can always download the game for free


 
 Ill just wait for price drops . I got over 20 games I still have not played


----------



## martin vegas

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Phishin Phool

catspaw said:


> I dont trust sites selling keys (in the past there is precedent to those being stolen or region locked).


 
 Fair enough and I understand where you are coming form. Just offering the info for those interested as I have extensive first-hand specific knowledge of that site. Keys and or language versions are specifically stated. Keys may have been inteded for other markets (countries where prices are lower)  but are not stolen and have always worked for me in the good ole USA.
  
 I too have way to many games to finish and play before I get new ones - good problem to have.


----------



## GreenBow

I saw a brief review of Witcher 3 today. While I can't reproduce the text as it might be illegal, I can summarise. It sort of says, the overall W3's style dwarfs Skyrim. That is what I was thinking when I was looking at it W3 trailers and footage recently.
  
 Having said that I was not surprised by Ramnetin's post 5062. In which also there was a quote from someone else not too impressed. I find, sometimes these RPG's can become either hard work, boring, or trip over themselves. Skyrim for example had far too many things to remember in regards to powers, shouts, potions, spells, and scrolls. I stuck to the bow and used all my perks on that and armour. I am overpowered for having done it. I barely ever remembered to poison an arrow, or use a shout against an enemy. Or pause the game to choose a spell or scroll to conjure an ally. I had healing potions set to numbers on the keyboard so I didn't need spells even to heal. That was it for 200 hours. 
  
 The graphics did help vastly though, and I treasure good graphics and amazing set design within a game. I walked and ran everywhere when not using fast travel, because it was gorgeous. (Meaning I didn't use a horse.) Sometimes I would even forgo fast travel in favour of walking. Generally I love being on vacation in games, and awed by breath-taking beauty and emotional responses to visuals. Skyrim's old world look in towns and castles was exemplary.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> I saw a brief review of Witcher 3 today. While I can't reproduce the text as it might be illegal, I can summarise. It sort of says, the overall W3's style dwarfs Skyrim. That is what I was thinking when I was looking at it W3 trailers and footage recently.
> 
> Having said that I was not surprised by Ramnetin's post 5062. In which also there was a quote from someone else not too impressed. I find, sometimes these RPG's can become either hard work, boring, or trip over themselves. Skyrim for example had far too many things to remember in regards to powers, shouts, potions, spells, and scrolls. I stuck to the bow and used all my perks on that and armour. I am overpowered for having done it. I barely ever remembered to poison an arrow, or use a shout against an enemy. Or pause the game to choose a spell or scroll to conjure an ally. I had healing potions set to numbers on the keyboard so I didn't need spells even to heal. That was it for 200 hours.
> 
> The graphics did help vastly though, and I treasure good graphics and amazing set design within a game. I walked and ran everywhere when not using fast travel, because it was gorgeous. (Meaning I didn't use a horse.) Sometimes I would even forgo fast travel in favour of walking. Generally I love being on vacation in games, and awed by breath-taking beauty and emotional responses to visuals. Skyrim's old world look in towns and castles was exemplary.


 
 For me skyrim was boring due to the combat mechanics. I liked more oblivion (thou not even close to really good) as you could move and swing with weak swings to try to outmanouver your opponent, but if you made a power strike, you were locked in for the duration of that atack.
  
 But overall, elder scrolls series never had an interesting combat to begin with, and that was somewhat eclipsed by how great the world felt. In morrowind, vast open areas with interesting locations to explore, and even interesting quests.
  
 In Oblivion, one the one side the oblivion world (you knew it was gonna be hard before you even entered the first portal), and other quests, some very interesting, some more mundane.
  
 In Skyrim however, I could not find anything besides the main quest that captivated me. Not the views, not the landscape, not the towns, not the side quests....
 And to be frank, I did not like the dragons at all. First of all, they fly. So it kinda extends the fights without adding to them.
 Second, there is no feeling of dread at all, since its not like you have to dodge their attacks or hide from their flames.... you just yolo it with your sword/bow/magic.
 Its still better than otehr bad games but that does not make it good in my book.


----------



## GreenBow

I think I preferred Oblivion. Oblivion left me with a memory of "I loved Oblivion". Skyrim (with my main quest finished) leaves me feeling different. I loved things about it, and moments of deeply in love with it, but ended feeling slightly kind of hollow.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> I think I preferred Oblivion. Oblivion left me with a memory of "I loved Oblivion". Skyrim (with my main quest finished) leaves me feeling different. I loved things about it, and moments of deeply in love with it, but ended feeling slightly kind of *hollow*.


 
 Try Dark Souls 1 with DSFix, hollow is something common there .


----------



## GreenBow

I have it and tried just under an hour. It was intriguing, but I struggled unbelievable in that short time. I came to a part where I had to jump into an area with a huge enemy and gave up, never going back. I may try again because it was a good creepy game. (I had the DSfix - mouse thingy fix.) Such a shame when they port a game that they don't port it for kb+m properly.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> I have it and tried just under an hour. It was intriguing, but I struggled unbelievable in that short time. I came to a part where I had to jump into an area with a huge enemy and gave up, never going back. I may try again because it was a good creepy game. (I had the DSfix - mouse thingy fix.) Such a shame when they port a game that they don't port it for kb+m properly.


 
 Yes, the learning curve is rather steep, its one of those games most people will hate at the start.
 I also left it alone the first time I played it, but someone I knew told me to try to "at least" get to the gargoyle boss (I wont say more since its not good to spoil this game), and I told him id do it if only to prove that I could beat the game if I wanted, but that I did not like it.
 By the time I got there, I was hooked .
 Its one of those games that takes a bit getting used to, not to mention that its a trial/error based game. So obviously you will fail a lot of times before you succeed.
  
 Its become one of my favorite games over the least years, but it took me a while to enjoy it for what it really is.


----------



## GreenBow

I had a couple more goes at Dark Souls, but ran into problems and didn't make even a step forward. It is too dark. I can not remember if it was like that and I am just in a dark place. Secondly I can not access the menu settings to change anything. Pressing escape is not the key to access menu. I looked up online which key it is and it read it was 'end'. That doesn't work either. I have to ctrl-alt-del to get out of it, and it does it's best to not let me.
  
 Oddly though, the screenshots I took to show the dark image, show up as normally lit. Given the stress I am having with it, I think the 60 mins I have played is enough. Shame though, because it feels really 'dark'.
  
 I tried The Witcher as I planned after finishing Skyrim's main quest. This is a gam I can not recommend. I liked the look of it, and the setting. However the combat is a kind of point and click. You face an enemy and when a mini-sword-symbol appears on the screen, you click. Then it performs an animation of attack. Then you have to wait for the next sword symbol, and if you strike too soon you get a message 'too fast'.
  
 Naturally when I started playing I was striking frantically as you do, to attack. The sword does strike, but absolute minimal damage is done, and it took me about five minutes for one kill. Whereas when you wait and time it at the game's pacing, you kill quickly, like half a minute. Not for me then.


----------



## GREQ

Just finished Bioshock Infinite. 
 I give it 1337 out of 10. 
 It's a masterpiece.
 Will play through it again, no question. 
  
 Others I'm playing right now
 • Carmageddon Reincarnation* 5/10* - nice to relive the glory days of old, but adds nothing really new to the table, and poorly optimized
 • Dead Rising 3 - *4/10* - slow, repetative, but decent popcorn gaming with buddies
 • Warface* 5/10* - Decent F2P FPS with buddies, but too many cheaters and Russians with excruciatingly bad ping.
 • Battleblock Theater - *8/10* - really nice puzzles and humour
 • Mafia II - *6/10 *- too much driving, sometimes game and story drags along a bit.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> I had a couple more goes at Dark Souls, but ran into problems and didn't make even a step forward. It is too dark. I can not remember if it was like that and I am just in a dark place. Secondly I can not access the menu settings to change anything. Pressing escape is not the key to access menu. I looked up online which key it is and it read it was 'end'. That doesn't work either. I have to ctrl-alt-del to get out of it, and it does it's best to not let me.
> 
> Oddly though, the screenshots I took to show the dark image, show up as normally lit. Given the stress I am having with it, I think the 60 mins I have played is enough. Shame though, because it feels really 'dark'.
> 
> ...


 
 In terms of dark: there is a brightness option.
 In terms of key for menu, yes, its a pain in the butt, but in can be mapped to any key you want in the menu (personally I got used to end supr and ins as my menu options, but they dont work on laptop, even thou I have a full keyboard).
  
 I can fully understand your frustration if you did not manage to get the menu to work. without the inventory the game is unplayable.
  
 Witcher 1 i also did not like. I did like 2 thou. The problem for me with witcher 1 combat was that it was not rewarding . 
 *Aside, I dont understand how you play a game without going to the menu first and reading what controls there are .*
  
 I for one cant play dark souls unless I have parry/block as side keys in my mice. my keybaord timing aint clutch enought .


----------



## Phishin Phool

I play dark souls with a 360 controller - for me that is the only way. I can not even envision playing it w/ kb+m. Since it is a console game it was designed that way and really feels natural. Also as stated there is a brightness option but DS1 is dark and has a drab palette. DS2 however is a much brighter game and more colorful and looks better (and plays better IMO) but the cohesiveness of the world (Lordran) in DS1 is so much better than in DS2 (Drangleic)
  
 Edit- GREQ I agree Bioshock: infinite is a masterpiece and one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Za Warudo

The first Witcher bored me to death with its combat. That and the plethora of bugs caused me to drop it.

Finished Arkham Asylum, overall very enjoyable. It captured the Batman experience well and didn't overstay its welcome by being too long.

Got Transistor from the Steam sale. So far only finished one level but the combat system looks exceedingly deep and fun. The atmosphere is fantastic also.


----------



## GreenBow

I found the in game menu. It is correct that the key is 'end', but you have to scroll L+R though the choices and then hit 'enter'. I was pressing 'end' and not knowing to do all that. I just googled and found there is a bug with adjusting brightness that doesn't do anything in fullscreen.
  
 I am actually surprised that other people don't like The Witcher's combat. After looking up the Metacritic score I thought most people liked the game. The combat is not good, and it's great to see agreement. Before I worked out how to do it's combat, I was hitting the attack, and extremely very little was happening. It was taking me about five minutes to kill one enemy. What happens it you do a fraction of damage if you strike when it doesn't tell you to. I quit after about an hour and I was physically shaking. After loads of into-scene and cut-scenes, and killing just four enemies that were right there at the start, taking an hour.


----------



## catspaw

phishin phool said:


> I play dark souls with a 360 controller - for me that is the only way. I can not even envision playing it w/ kb+m. Since it is a console game it was designed that way and really feels natural. Also as stated there is a brightness option but DS1 is dark and has a drab palette. DS2 however is a much brighter game and more colorful and looks better (and plays better IMO) but the cohesiveness of the world (Lordran) in DS1 is so much better than in DS2 (Drangleic)
> 
> Edit- GREQ I agree Bioshock: infinite is a masterpiece and one of my all-time favorites.


 
 I use KB and mice because I never use controllers unless its a fighting game.
 The KB/Mice could be an issue for some players, but not for me (adjusted speed and acceleration in mice with third party program, changed the keys that bothered me).
 Also, I used to competitively play Starcraft broodwar where using around 50% of the keyboard, so using 10-12 keys for a game like dark souls is childs play .
  
 I dont like the controller way thou (I tried it for a few minutes) due to the camera controls feeling wonky when you move your character. Mice gave me more precision and speed.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> I found the in game menu. It is correct that the key is 'end', but you have to scroll L+R though the choices and then hit 'enter'. I was pressing 'end' and not knowing to do all that.* I just googled and found there is a bug with adjusting brightness that doesn't do anything in fullscreen*.
> 
> I am actually surprised that other people don't like The Witcher's combat. After looking up the Metacritic score I thought most people liked the game. The combat is not good, and it's great to see agreement. Before I worked out how to do it's combat, I was hitting the attack, and extremely very little was happening. It was taking me about five minutes to kill one enemy. What happens it you do a fraction of damage if you strike when it doesn't tell you to. I quit after about an hour and I was physically shaking. After loads of into-scene and cut-scenes, and killing just four enemies that were right there at the start, taking an hour.


 
 Huh? It seems to work for me....


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah, there is probably a reason why Dark Souls is OK for some and not others. It might be worthwhile digging to find out. I found when I looked at changing to windowed, it messed with the resolution. I never accepted the change so I never tried to see if I could revert to the right resolution. I will do at some point. If it works I think I will give the game a good go. I really like the feel of it, even though it feels kind of old. Those weird creepy monsters you meet right at the start are just ace.
  
 For now though I have been getting going with The Witcher 2 (uber version thingy). I was staggered to discover that it gives my GTX 970 a workout, when using all max settings. On native 1080p it will be pushed down to 35fps On DSR 2560x1440p fps drops to about 28fps, and even well under 25fps in some cut-scenes. I wonder if that is why they cut back the graphics on The Witcher 3, because no-one would get near maxing it out, (SLI/Crossfire aside).
  
 Anyway I am 7.5 hours in and sheezus, it's slow, but that's not entirely a complaint. The graphics are truly eye-watering, which makes getting stuff done not so bad. I still feel un-coordinated in it. E.g. I reached the first main town and got lots of quests, but I can't seem to get to them. It's also a little strange to get on with. Combat is difficult to understand unless I have understood it wrong. Like if you hit strike three times, sometimes you find it needs two to kill. Then that last strike makes him leap to another enemy. *Not what I want. *Also, clicking too many strikes mean you have to finish them before you can roll away. Thus leaving you in the wrong place at the wrong time. What it feels like is that it's not under your control. Having said that, if you're patient, there's lots of fun.


----------



## Phishin Phool

Huh I am actually playing Witcher 2 ATM. Just killed the Kayren. Runs good on my 970. Everything on ultra or highest level with only ubersampling turned off. I get good 60 or mid upper 50's fps at 1080p. The game however is not well optimized , much like crysis1.


----------



## GreenBow

Oh yeah in 1080p I see lots of high frame rates but it does get pushed down quite often. It's very stable looking as well. Even in 1440p when it dips into the high twenties fps, it's still rock solid looking. I don't overclock though.
  
 Also my 970 is a little slower that the one it replaced that was faulty. It's a noticable difference in games where you are close to limits like this. Metro: Last Light was noticably better on the first card I had. I think maybe this one has an older vBIOS, since it's an old version. I am going to contact Asus to see if I can update the vBIOS without voiding warranty. I should be able to since there is an app comes with the card that does updates vBIOS for you.
  
 I don't know if I could call this badly optimised because it is so stunning. There's a staggering amount of detail in it. I was surprised at first to see this 970 getting pushed so far back. After seeing the detail I thought it was OK. I mean I know other overclocking 970 users will get vastly higher fps, but I am happy.


----------



## Honey Waffles

Currently hooked onto this mobile game. Fallout shelter. I rate it 8/10!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspaw

Uber kills GPUs in Witcher 2. Just turn that off. Use SwettFX instead. Better results and lower impact on performance.
 The only complain I had with witcher 2 is replay-ability value is rather low.
  
 In terms of Dark souls 1, there is a very hard barrier of enrty to it, no doubt. In fact, First time I played it, I quited and left it untouched for about a month. I am however a very determined guy so when I decided that Id give it a good go, I fixed all the graphics issues and had the game going in about 3 hours.
 Also, please note that Dark souls almost "requires" to unlock FPS to 60 in order not to have frame rate issues.
 For me with unlocked frames, it never goes under 40 fps in a laptop (570M nvidia gpu), but lock the frames to 30, and i get sub 10 frames in MANY cases (bonfire rest, blighttown, bligttown boss, etc).
  
 Funny enought, apart from games where grinding is required (Warframe, Path of exile), Dark souls is the game I loged most hours in steam (469 currently), and im still hooked in it.
  
 I know I sound heavily biased towards this game (I certainly am), but the last game I liked so much was dungeoun keeper 1.
 However, this game absolutely needs the fixes and a long time of reading and learning to understand how it works (thou finding out yourself is better, but you need to at least know all the moves your character has).
  
 In fact, the game is fairly easy once you understand its mechanics, but there is so much to learn that its easy to forget a few things and get surprised by them later on.


----------



## kova4a

Dark Souls 1 IMO is one of the best games ever made. It's one of these games that totally delivered and deserved the hype. I guess the difficulty put off a lot of people but I can't relate to that as I came from Demon's Souls, so I was very prepared for the challenge and gameplay mechanics - maybe a bit too prepared without the world tendencies and random server difficulty spikes in Demon's Souls. And given that the Souls franchise started on ps3 and I played them first on it before the pc ports were released, so I kinda got used to the low fps and actually DArk Souls 2 felt particularly strange at first at 60 fps.
 And now after the Dark Souls 3 trailer I can't wait for it too.


----------



## catspaw

kova4a said:


> Dark Souls 1 IMO is one of the best games ever made. It's one of these games that totally delivered and deserved the hype. I guess the difficulty put off a lot of people but I can't relate to that as I came from Demon's Souls, so I was very prepared for the challenge and gameplay mechanics - maybe a bit too prepared without the world tendencies and random server difficulty spikes in Demon's Souls. And given that the Souls franchise started on ps3 and I played them first on it before the pc ports were released, so I kinda got used to the low fps and actually DArk Souls 2 felt particularly strange at first at 60 fps.
> And now after the Dark Souls 3 trailer I can't wait for it too.


 
 I Ignored Dark Souls 2 due to the fact that It looked bad (I knew they downgraded the graphics so I sort of decided to wait until they either solved it, or modders did what they do best).
  
 Also from what I saw in gameplays, the game looks like a mix of ideas put together at the later stage of development without any cohesive theme or feel.
  
 Another thing that I sort of was like "What" was when I heard that enemies stop to spawn after some time. Thats very depressing.
 The colors also seem to be very weird... everything seems like it has low color saturation to make it feel more realistic and deprssing, but way too bright making it look like a cartoon.
  
 Later I read somewhere that the Director of DS1 was NOT in the DS2 development (he was making bloodbourne), and i have to say it kinda made sense .
  
 It can be of course that I am being unfair to DS2, but every time I look at any videos out there, I just turn them off and go back to DS1 .


----------



## martin vegas

catspaw said:


> I Ignored Dark Souls 2 due to the fact that It looked bad (I knew they downgraded the graphics so I sort of decided to wait until they either solved it, or modders did what they do best).
> 
> Also from what I saw in gameplays, the game looks like a mix of ideas put together at the later stage of development without any cohesive theme or feel.
> 
> ...


 

 The enemys stop respawning after they have been killed a load of times by you..you do that by grinding and stocking up on souls and whatever else you might need..don't knock it until you have tried it..Dark souls 2 was my game of the year last year!


----------



## Phishin Phool

Yea - IMHO DS2 is a significant improvement over DS1 in every area except one. That being the cohesiveness and 'feeling' of a unified world was better in DS1. However DS2 runs much smoother and does look better than DS1 and also now that "Scholars of the first Sin " version has been released the graphics have been upgraded from DX9 to DX11. Th edirector od Demon Souls and DS1 was an overseer but let his team/underlings take primary development as he felt they were ready - not a bad thing the game is very much a Dark Souls game. The enemies quit re-spawning after you kill them like 15-20 times which really isn't a problem and can be welcome for areas you need to travel through often - less nuisance. The palette and environments are less dark than DS1 which is a good thing IMHO as you don't lose stuff in shadow from it being hard to see. There are always things to nitpick and compare but in the end DS2 is as true a sequel as you are likely to get from any game. The core experience is essentially the same with a few nuances to try and improve the game for fans. It also was my GOTY


----------



## kova4a

catspaw said:


> I Ignored Dark Souls 2 due to the fact that It looked bad (I knew they downgraded the graphics so I sort of decided to wait until they either solved it, or modders did what they do best).
> 
> Also from what I saw in gameplays, the game looks like a mix of ideas put together at the later stage of development without any cohesive theme or feel.
> 
> ...


 
 Well, I've preordered every single Souls game, so I couldn't base my opinion on others'.Also, Dark Souls 2 came out earlier on ps3, so I had accepted that I'll play it with sub-par graphics coz I care about the gameplay (not that I didn't have it preordered for pc too). But yeah, it's a fact that Dark Souls 2 isn\t as good as the first one probably exactly because Miyazaki was working on Bloodborne instead but luckily he's back helming DS3. Probably the only thing I like more in DS2 was the greatswords handling and movesets


----------



## catspaw

martin vegas said:


> The enemys stop respawning after they have been killed a load of times by you..you do that by grinding and stocking up on souls and whatever else you might need..*don't knock it until you have tried it*..Dark souls 2 was my game of the year last year!


 
  
 You dont have to try everything to know you dont like it .
 The enemies re spawning is interesting for me as it adds an additional variable in PvP. I dont like the idea that you eventually have to finish the game and start in next NG because everything is dead.
 I love spending an hour or 2 just traveling around DS1 and finding new ways to nail enemies, but if I have to start over because my favorite area has been cleaned too many times, that kinda breaks it for me.
  


phishin phool said:


> Yea - IMHO DS2 is a significant improvement over DS1 in every area except one. That being the cohesiveness and 'feeling' of a unified world was better in DS1. However DS2 runs much smoother and does look better than DS1 and also now that "Scholars of the first Sin " version has been released the graphics have been upgraded from DX9 to DX11. Th edirector od Demon Souls and DS1 was an overseer but let his team/underlings take primary development as he felt they were ready - not a bad thing the game is very much a Dark Souls game. The enemies quit re-spawning after you kill them like 15-20 times which really isn't a problem and can be welcome for areas you need to travel through often - less nuisance. The palette and environments are less dark than DS1 which is a good thing IMHO as you don't lose stuff in shadow from it being hard to see. There are always things to nitpick and compare but in the end DS2 is as true a sequel as you are likely to get from any game. The core experience is essentially the same with a few nuances to try and improve the game for fans. It also was my GOTY


 
 Id rather you tell me what areas it actually did improve upon in your opinion.
 As far as negatives, 
 -Reused bosses
 -HUGE downgrade in graphics in final release (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOmWf4oSav8).
 -in cohesive world
 -TOO BRIGHT! (I like dark areas that add to the creepy nature of the game. In reality, most areas in dark souls 1 were very easy to see in. Only dark area that was a challenge for me was tomb of giants).
  
 those would be the ones that stood out to me without playing the game, and I think you can safely notice those points.
 The 60 FPS out of the box is indeed great, but I have been runing DS1 at 60fps for quite a while now.
 Dx11 Native and Dx11 support are two vastly different things, and as far as I see it, its clear the game is Dx11 supported (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2XwOoo40iY)
 In that video you can see that the SotFS version the objects in the world have an improved texture, but no tesselation, no volumetric lightining, no global illumination... All those features are not even DX11, but DX10.1, yet are not present in the game. All those were present in the Beta teaser.
  
 Those were enough reasons for me to ignore the game.
  
 Oh and BTW, most things I lost in DS1 were due to the fact that I didnt know they were there, not that it was dark.


----------



## Zojokkeli

catspaw said:


> The enemies re spawning is interesting for me as it adds an additional variable in PvP. I dont like the idea that you eventually have to finish the game and start in next NG because everything is dead.
> I love spending an hour or 2 just traveling around DS1 and finding new ways to nail enemies, but if I have to start over because my favorite area has been cleaned too many times, that kinda breaks it for me.


 
  
 You can resurrect the enemies back with an item, but it makes them tougher (like in NG+). And the toughness of the enemies carries over to NG+, so on your next playthrough they will be even tougher. It's definitely a good game, not as cohesive as the first one, but definitely worthy of the 'Souls' title.


----------



## Phishin Phool

I didn't sense re-used bosses, the graphics may have been downgraded from trailers but are still better than DS1 IMO. I did not find it too bright, the world is indeed less cohesive though. Combat is more fluid even with DS1 running at 60fps (which  Ido as well), enemy move sets more varied and hit box more consistent. New assortment of weapons and spellcasting layout better suited for me. The ability to have life rings if you want them to leep a player from getting stuck (you don't have to use them). Better matchmaking and invasion/summoning and better net code.


----------



## GreenBow

I was going to ask for a Steam refund on Dark Souls but you folks talked me into trying again. I think I did well playing an hour since I was in the dark. I liked the enemies I met and I wanted to play on. I tried to re-acquire the DSMouse fix; not the one that you install files of. The small app with the slider for mouse speed, otherwise mouse is too fast. My internet security blocked it downloading. I think I un-installed last time after getting fed up with DS.
  
 16 hours into Witcher 2 and very mixed feelings. The first 6-7 hours dragged and I was bored out my mind. It was only the stunning graphics that kept me moving on. Then the quests got good and I was flabbergasted how good it all felt. Then I met the Kayran and it took me 78 goes to defeat it. I almost had it much sooner twice but I messed up the prompt to get off the tentacle. If messed up there because I was still attack with sword and it made the jump off prompt pass instantly. Otherwise I could have done it in maybe 45 attempts. Over-all though it was one of the most horrendous experiences. It destroyed my faith in the game, and I dread future bosses.
  
 I much prefer no big bosses, and higher number of mini bosses. Mix that with the cool quests The Witcher 2 started turning out, and for me it would have perfect. 
  
EDIT: I disabled internet security and managed to get the DSMousfix running. Otherwise it just deletes the app when I run it. I need to fix the windows cursor on screen also because when running in windowed, mouse goes off screen. Then you have no control because mouse is on taskbar. (I tried F9 but that does not fix it.) DSMousefix does still leave mouse running to fast. Last but not least, it does look better, and quite nice in the correct lighting. In the dark there was very little character detail.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> I was going to ask for a Steam refund on Dark Souls but you folks talked me into trying again. I think I did well playing an hour since I was in the dark. I liked the enemies I met and I wanted to play on. I tried to re-acquire the DSMouse fix; not the one that you install files of. The small app with the slider for mouse speed, otherwise mouse is too fast. My internet security blocked it downloading. I think I un-installed last time after getting fed up with DS.
> 
> 16 hours into Witcher 2 and very mixed feelings. The first 6-7 hours dragged and I was bored out my mind. It was only the stunning graphics that kept me moving on. Then the quests got good and I was flabbergasted how good it all felt. Then I met the Kayran and it took me 78 goes to defeat it. I almost had it much sooner twice but I messed up the prompt to get off the tentacle. If messed up there because I was still attack with sword and it made the jump off prompt pass instantly. Otherwise I could have done it in maybe 45 attempts. Over-all though it was one of the most horrendous experiences. It destroyed my faith in the game, and I dread future bosses.
> 
> I much prefer no big bosses, and higher number of mini bosses. Mix that with the cool quests The Witcher 2 started turning out, and for me it would have perfect.


 
  
 Wow.  I found The Witcher 2 to be easy overall on Dark mode.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> I was going to ask for a Steam refund on Dark Souls but you folks talked me into trying again. I think I did well playing an hour since I was in the dark. I liked the enemies I met and I wanted to play on. I tried to re-acquire the DSMouse fix; not the one that you install files of. The small app with the slider for mouse speed, otherwise mouse is too fast. My internet security blocked it downloading. I think I un-installed last time after getting fed up with DS.
> 
> 16 hours into Witcher 2 and very mixed feelings. The first 6-7 hours dragged and I was bored out my mind. It was only the stunning graphics that kept me moving on. Then the quests got good and I was flabbergasted how good it all felt. Then I met the Kayran and it took me 78 goes to defeat it. I almost had it much sooner twice but I messed up the prompt to get off the tentacle. If messed up there because I was still attack with sword and it made the jump off prompt pass instantly. Otherwise I could have done it in maybe 45 attempts. Over-all though it was one of the most horrendous experiences. It destroyed my faith in the game, and I dread future bosses.
> 
> ...


 
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjeNUOrGS1Y
 This is the best youtube video that explains how to install the fixes.
  
 The only thing is that not each version of the fixes work for everybody.
 I can eventually send you a full guide on how to make this work (hell I can just send you the files and tell you where to put them, and how to remove them if they do not work for you).
 The reason is because if you download the dsfix yourself, you still have to set it in the .ini file.
  
 I tried to use the an install dsfix but that never worked for me.


----------



## GreenBow

rhamnetin said:


> Wow.  I found The Witcher 2 to be easy overall on Dark mode.


 

 I am agree completely with you regarding the combat generally. I was surprised since some folk mentioned W2 was nearly as hard as DS. However actually playing W2 is a different story. Just now I quit from no patience. I am looking for ingredients for the talisman, and one is Eyes of Arracus. After having just killed the Arracus I looked in my inventory. Nope! Nothing there. Find the place I killed it and search again. Nothing there. I think I searched the beast but it cut straight to a scene talking with elf. I searched the whole area after the chat. All in all it's minimising, closing down, googling: quite a bit is like this.
  
 My fight with the Kayran, I should have closed down and done the next day. I was beyond exhausted at the time. Still though I thought I was doing OK considering. Many deaths were not my fault.


catspaw said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjeNUOrGS1Y
> This is the best youtube video that explains how to install the fixes.


 
  
 I will look that up. I tried putting the files in the Steam DATA folder. Crashed on loading up save file. Need to start again. The DSMousefix does work as an desktop gadget. I think I need to get DSfix and DSMousefix files into the DATA folder. Plus I have to get the windows cursor off the screen. Total pain that, (and F9 not working for it.) If I can't get rid of it, I think it's game over.


----------



## superjawes

It's Steam Sale time, so I'm making my way through a few new purchases while I'm still in the return period (makes it feel so much easier to take a few risks now that Steam has a return policy).

So far, _Wolfenstein The New Order_ is a keeper, and I'll hopefully get a chance to play _Grey Goo_ and _Speed Runners_ tonight. I'll probably pick up _Just Cause 2_ tonight as well.


----------



## Springbeautiful

Once I get my new computer built I'll be playing Far Cry 4 and GTA 5. :3 But as for a game I'm playing right now League Of Legends. Been playing it for almost two years now and I still enjoy playing it despite it being frustrating at times with the server issues.


----------



## Kaysony

The Witcher 3: 9/10
 GTA V: 9/10
 Assassin's Creed ( 1 & 2 ) : 9.5/10
 Assassin's Creed (others) : 8/10
 Battlefield 3 & 4 : 9.5/10
 Titanfall:  9.5/10
 Splinter cell  :8/10
 Dark souls: 9.5/10
 Skyrim: 10/10
 Naruto Shippuden UNSR : 6/10
 Mortal Kombat X : 7/10
  
 These were my top favorite games. I also play a new MMO game called Archage, It's a beautiful concept for MMORPG games.
 I look forward to batman arkham knight.
  
 I really did miss some good strategy games like C&Q generals and Red Alert


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> I am agree completely with you regarding the combat generally. I was surprised since some folk mentioned W2 was nearly as hard as DS. However actually playing W2 is a different story. Just now I quit from no patience. I am looking for ingredients for the talisman, and one is Eyes of Arracus. After having just killed the Arracus I looked in my inventory. Nope! Nothing there. Find the place I killed it and search again. Nothing there. I think I searched the beast but it cut straight to a scene talking with elf. I searched the whole area after the chat. All in all it's minimising, closing down, googling: quite a bit is like this.
> 
> My fight with the Kayran, I should have closed down and done the next day. I was beyond exhausted at the time. Still though I thought I was doing OK considering. Many deaths were not my fault.
> 
> I will look that up. I tried putting the files in the Steam DATA folder. Crashed on loading up save file. Need to start again. The DSMousefix does work as an desktop gadget. I think I need to get DSfix and DSMousefix files into the DATA folder. Plus I have to get the windows cursor off the screen. Total pain that, (and F9 not working for it.) If I can't get rid of it, I think it's game over.


 
 I had the same problem .
 Did you follow the instructions step by step?
 In my case I forgot a few steps and thats why it did not work .
  
 First thing, in terms of crashing, did you turn Anti Aliasing OFF the game before installing DSFix? If you did not, it will crash.
 Its unclear if you will have to do everything again or if just putting the DSFix files out of the folder, turning on the game, turning off anti aliasing and finally putting the files back will work.
  
 Second, the mouse problem seems to have something to do with the wrong version of DSFix and Mouse fix (the most updated version does not work for everyone).
 I cant tell from memory what version I use, but  know it is not the current one, as I had to tery previous versions before I found the combination that works for me.
  
 But if you give up so early with this problem, im quite sure Dark Souls is not for you .
 I can however check when I get home what version I use and send you links to it if you want.
 I can also send you copies of the files I use with the settings already in place, if the notepad modifications are not something you feel safe with. (F9 does not work for me either)
  
 EDIT:
 DSFix is a strange beast. It worked perfectly well untill the steam update, and now not everything runs well.
 However, most commonly its a mistake on the users part by making a mistake in at a certain point in the installation process. (I know it was my case more than once).
 Personally It took me around 4 hours to get it running (since then I logged over 450 hours so I dont complain).
  
 The problem here is that not all dark souls games have the same patch (there are 4 regions, each of them had a slightly different patch) so It takes time to get it working.


----------



## GreenBow

Yeh no worries, As long as I know I have done something wrong, not following instructions, I'll be OK.
  
 Going back a few posts I had a grumble about The Witcher 2 being awkward. Ooops noob mistake, I thougt silver swords were only for spirits enemies like wraiths. I was fightming monsters with steel. I think my battle with the Kayran would have been much simpler had I used the correct weapon too.
  
 Is anyone looking at getting The Talos Principle while the Steam sale is about to finish. I like the puzzles and the graphics but I am put off by its philosophical content. I don't know how much philosophy there is, and I don't fancy being preached at.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> Yeh no worries, As long as I know I have done something wrong, not following instructions, I'll be OK.
> 
> Going back a few posts I had a grumble about The Witcher 2 being awkward. Ooops noob mistake, I thougt silver swords were only for spirits enemies like wraiths. I was fightming monsters with steel. I think my battle with the Kayran would have been much simpler had I used the correct weapon too.
> 
> Is anyone looking at getting The Talos Principle while the Steam sale is about to finish. I like the puzzles and the graphics but I am put off by its philosophical content. I don't know how much philosophy there is, and I don't fancy being preached at.


 
 Talos Principle is sort of a game that tries to be as portal.
 As far As I heard (have not played the game) it is good at start but very soon becomes bland and weak.
 Personally, for steam sale, i have the following games on my wishlist:
  
 -Darkest Dungeon
 -Lichdom Battlemage
 -Goat Simulator
 -Dreadout
 -Outlast
 -The vanishing of Ethan carter
 -The Talos principle (so I plan to get it, when its very cheap)
 -Space Engineers
 -Plague Inc: Evolved
 -Baldurs gate II EE
 -Witcher 3
 -Road Redemption
 -Hatred
 -Besiege
 -Five Nights at Freddys
 -Elite Dangerous
 -Dragon Ball Xenoverse
 -Tera
 -Resident Evil HD Remaster
 -Fahrenheit Remastered
 -Life is Strange
 -Homeworld Remasterd
 -Betrayer
 -Morrowind
 -Dishonored
 -Contrast
 -Dying Light
 -Distance
 -Hellraid
 -Heros and Generals
 -Daylight
 -Psychonauts
 -Republique Remastered


----------



## Phishin Phool

superjawes said:


> It's Steam Sale time, so I'm making my way through a few new purchases while I'm still in the return period (makes it feel so much easier to take a few risks now that Steam has a return policy).
> 
> So far, _Wolfenstein The New Order_ is a keeper, and I'll hopefully get a chance to play _Grey Goo_ and _Speed Runners_ tonight. I'll probably pick up _Just Cause 2_ tonight as well.


 
 I bought Just Cause 2 last steam sale and it was good for what I paid. I also bought Grey Goo and Wolfenstein:New Order during this Steam sale (along with a bunch more). Have been waiting for grey goo to go on sale as I am a big RTS fan. Several folk have told me the new Wolfenstein is really good and for $15 I am looking forward to it but I have so much on my plate ATM - currently engaged in The Witcher 2, Pillars of Eternity, Ori and the Blind Forest, Metro: Last light & Borderlands the Pre-sequel.
  
 Edit : In the steam sale I bought Wolfenstein:New Order, Borderlands Pre-Sequel, Grey Goo, Dungeon Defenders 2, Tropico 5, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, Fallout: New Vegas, The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing 3. 3dmark (full version), got gifted a few others and gifted out a few myself.


----------



## GreenBow

Wolfenstein is high testosterone, robots, and good guns. It's a shame Steam don't have the Wolfenstein 2009 game, which is occultish.
  
@catspaw I just bought Outlast.
  
 If you get Morrowind, I recommend get the GOTY edition, if there is still access to Morroblivion or Skywind. (You need GOTY to use the mod, plus GOTY of either Oblivion or Skyrim.) I think the Skywind peeps took the mod off their website, while they fix bugs. You need whichever of the mods allows you to fast travel. Otherwise Morrowind starts to drag. Literally getting to a fort from the town you are in, means walking. Walking, and walking. Plus you might appreciate having a mod to get rid of enemy replenishing. The cliff racers screech and attack you everywhere you go, thus interrupting your endless walking. Morrowind alone doesn't always show map markers for places you visited. Thus not only do you have to walk a lot to get back, you have to search. Plus you need levitation to get over mountains of you have to walk further. (I played quite a lot of it with Overhaul 3.0 and I ran out of patience in the end.)


----------



## abvolt

Which wolfenstein did you get the last 2 were really fun games but i've always loved the series..


----------



## GreenBow

Yeh sorry I forgot to say, I have played The New Order, which is what I meant by high testosterone. I have bought The Old Blood in the Steam Summer Sale but not played it yet. I think I'd really like to get the previous game, but it's not on Steam. On ebay it sells for quite high prices and I tried but was outbid. I love occulty stuff in games. The Nazi Zombie Army games are based on occult and they do have a sinister feel to them.


----------



## abvolt

Yeah I really enjoyed both old blood & the new order great series of games..


----------



## Axeslinger0u812

greenbow said:


> Wolfenstein is high testosterone, robots, and good guns. It's a shame Steam don't have the Wolfenstein 2009 game, which is occultish.




I loved that 2009 wolfenstein. The supernatural elements really made it stand out from every other FPS I had played in that style (Medal of Honor/CoD/Battlefield, etc.). Still haven't played the new one, as I'm still catching up on last years backlog, but will eventually, and probably get the GOTY edition, whenever that's out and price reduced.


----------



## abvolt

Yeah I really like that wolf also must have played it through 6 or 7 times..


----------



## catspaw

Currently playing Real Life:
  
 Graphics are awesome, gameplay sucks.
  
 NPCs are Realistic but most of them are Idiots with no sense of humor.
  
 No save games, Respawn time is unknown, and controls tend to become more difficult the longer you play (aka your character ages naturally).
  
 There are no supernatural creatures, no futuristic gadgets or Aliens, and it you need to take breaks each day for some hours to allow your character to continue with decent chances of beating the game.
  
 Oh and, btw, the ending kinda sucks. Only one ending also.
  
 Rate at 3/10, 4/10 if you have a good girl, 5/10 if you get a lucky roll when randomly creating your character and get the good spawn.


----------



## GreenBow

For me - Wolfenstein: The Old Blood is not so good. I spend most of the first half struggling and dying and listening to Klaxon alarms in my headphones. Literally hours of arrrurr arrruur (that's my alarm impression). I wouldn't wish it on anyone.
  
Also struggling with The Talos Principle. I was very wary about initially for two reasons. One it's got philosophy and ancient religious texts in it; who needs that. Second I am not a puzzle fan and it's one of the things I hate in games. However I liked the demo, (not including the religious stuff on the terminals). I mean I really liked the demo and got a great buzz from finishing the puzzles. Weirdly I needed youtube help for the very simple first one. I couldn't do the second one for ages but after many time looking at it, it made sense.  Then I aced the third. Then looking at the reviews on Steam I thought OK, give it a go, and bought it.
  
 The game though is unbelievably difficult. They put stuff in that you would never think of. You look up the solution, and think OK I will remember that technique. Then next puzzle there is something else you can't possibly figure, that you just wouldn't think of. Then the next, and the next. Then you get an easy one, and think OK I forgive it. Then they throw another concept at you and you have to learn that. I swear I am stuck on a puzzle now that I have looked up the solution for. However I still can not do it.
  
 I am truly perplexed by the positive reviews. I think a lot of people dare not write negative reviews because they will be chided.
  
 The Talos Principle is like this. It has I think four levels. There are about seven doors off each level. Then about five puzzle though each door. Imagine how long it will take if you are like me getting stuck nearly all the time. Just five puzzles through one door could take ten hours. I get annoyed because PC hardware costs money to run. I want feedback and fun equal to the cost of running the PC. I don't want to be staring at something, trying and thinking, closing down and trying later again and again.
  
 On the other hand, some of the puzzles are just pure genius, and working them out is an eye-watering pleasure.


----------



## buzz0346

Super Mario 3D Land -
  
 I actually prefer this over Galaxy. Quite addictive.


----------



## Za Warudo

Hatoful Boyfriend 10/10
  
 Everybirdie needs to play this game, if only for the BBL route.


----------



## catspaw

za warudo said:


> Hatoful Boyfriend 10/10
> 
> Everybirdie needs to play this game, if only for the BBL route.


 
 Not sure if troll or crazy .


----------



## Shavit

I'm playing Grim Dawn (WIP just fyi) and I'm loving every minute of it. It's not as good as Torchlight 2 or Titan Quest but it's unique, it has
 it's edges and it has a different feel to it than a normal ARPG.


----------



## GreenBow

A couple of games that rarely get discussed, that I like lots. I think they both can come in for criticism for being hard now and again. Shame if they get singled out for it because most games get tough sometimes, and these don't especially. 
  
 Alien Rage: Unlimited  8/10
 Hard Reset                  8/10
  
 Both games are eye-candy with brilliant dazzling graphics. Both luckily have demos on Steam so can be tried before shelling cash. (Neither should be played on hardest difficulty on first play.)
  
 Alien Rage is very high testosterone and very high level sci-fi. I like the way it's set where you have an AI female and a guy on tactical speaking to you as you play.
  
 Hint if you buy Hard Reset is, make your first upgrade the shotgun.


----------



## abvolt

They both look really good guess I'd better check them out thanks..


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> A couple of games that rarely get discussed, that I like lots. I think they both can come in for criticism for being hard now and again. Shame if they get singled out for it because most games get tough sometimes, and these don't especially.
> 
> Alien Rage: Unlimited  8/10
> Hard Reset                  8/10
> ...


 
 Buff, Alien rage i really did not like.
 Got it free with a magazine, so obviously I dont complain, but the game is boring for me, very boring.


----------



## GreenBow

catspaw said:


> Buff, Alien rage i really did not like.
> Got it free with a magazine, so obviously I dont complain, but the game is boring for me, very boring.


 

 Fair enough. It's always each to their own. Between Alien Rage and Hard Reset, Alien Rage scores lower on Steam reviews. It's cool you got AR free though.
  
 To me Alien Rage is a single player Unreal Tournament, slightly slower, with Alien enemies instead of human. The plot is quite thin, and rarely discussed. If you miss just a couple of parts of it, the story is kind of gone. Then you're just playing a shooter with no aim. Even when you grasp the story, there's not much, and it doesn't feature as a main discussion anywhere.
  
 What it is to me though is the way I expected older games to progress. Games like original Doom, Unreal tournament, Unreal, etc. I expected games to turn out like this. Very old style with modern graphics.
  
 I liked Alien Rage from the start though. The moment I looked down the sights of the Ion Rifle, I thought, "Wow this is sci-fi".
  
 I forgot to mention both games are relatively short, so you need to get them on sale.
  
 Btw, thanks @abvolt, and @Axeslinger0u812, for the nod on Wolfenstien 2009. It's good to hear folks really liked it. Maybe one day Steam will have it. Or I might get lucky and find it cheap somewhere.


----------



## buzz0346

The Last of Us - Finally got around to playing it and it is great.


----------



## abvolt

yeah I really liked that game also..


----------



## Rhamnetin

I'm replaying Planescape: Torment since I was in the mood for a masterpiece.  9001/10.  It still amazes me how good this game is, how rarely it descends into usual cliches and tropes compared to every other game.  The writing quality, originality, and attention to detail are unparalleled and the atmosphere is outstanding (for a 2.5D game).


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> Fair enough. It's always each to their own. Between Alien Rage and Hard Reset, Alien Rage scores lower on Steam reviews. It's cool you got AR free though.
> 
> To me Alien Rage is a single player Unreal Tournament, slightly slower, with Alien enemies instead of human. The plot is quite thin, and rarely discussed. If you miss just a couple of parts of it, the story is kind of gone. Then you're just playing a shooter with no aim. Even when you grasp the story, there's not much, and it doesn't feature as a main discussion anywhere.
> 
> ...


 
 I know what you mean int erms of the weapons, but they did not feel very powerfull to me (this is key in a shooter that has weak story, etc).
 Maybe I just have too high of a standard with games that introduce a lot more elements to the game like fallout 3 or bioshock 1 .


----------



## GreenBow

catspaw said:


> I know what you mean int erms of the weapons, but they did not feel very powerfull to me (this is key in a shooter that has weak story, etc).
> Maybe I just have too high of a standard with games that introduce a lot more elements to the game like fallout 3 or bioshock 1 .


 

 I never found the weapons weak. In fact you can take down all regular and elite enemies within a second with headshots. The sniper rifle drops most enemies with one shot to anywhere. Some of the weapons I have not even tried. The weapons those cloaked fast enemies use, I always found that useless.
  
 I admit though that last boss a bit of a pain. Very cool boss though and think it escaped so I think it was set up for a sequel.
  
 Overall it took me about eleven hours first play. I have played it four times, having just now completed the fourth which went in probably nine and half hours.
  
 I think something that makes this game at a disadvantage is that it takes time to get used to all the tricks. Like many enemies are near explosive orange Promethium. Headshots are lethal. Bosses have particular methods to make them easier. Like the second to last boss, third time I played had me screaming. This time I did it second go, and discover the secret was to keep moving in the third stage. He jumps into the ring, then move the second he starts to throw out grenades. Keep moving as he will fire rockets. Then after that open up on the orange areas of his armour. Rinse and repeat. Another boss goes down in maybe thirty seconds if you know how.
  
 The only slight negative aspect about Alien Rage for me is the last boss can be tough, though not always. Secondly I wanted it to be longer at about eighteen hours. The graphics are a bit dazzling, and while great could do with slightly better textures. Overall though it looks like a sci-fi special effects bonanza.
  
 However I doubt we l will ever see better textures as this game never went big and a sequel is unlikely. That's even with a score 7/10 on Steam review, and 7/10 on Metacritic user reviews. Unfortunately the pro reviews hammered it, so it never stood a chance.


----------



## Phishin Phool

FWIW Alien Rage is currently on sale for $3.99 at greenmangaming.com in their summer encore sale


----------



## GreenBow

I suspected that the data voice pad recordings in Alien Rage was the same actress as Elizabeth in Bioshock Infinite. Anyway after looking up the cast of both games, it is Courtnee Draper for both. I also think that the main character in Wolfenstein is the main character in Alien Rage. However I can't check, because Courtnee Draper is the only cast member mentioned on Alien Rage.

I know that's a bit of a waffle but it highlights that AR is well acted, and it is.

I would say it's a good buy for $4. The Steam full price of £15 is questionable to me anyway, because I don't pay that much for games.

With the demo free on Steam though you can't really go wrong. Anyway with this talk of demos I just had another rake through the Steam demos. I picked out about fifteen games to try.


----------



## whirlwind

rhamnetin said:


> I'm replaying Planescape: Torment since I was in the mood for a masterpiece.  9001/10.  It still amazes me how good this game is, how rarely it descends into usual cliches and tropes compared to every other game.  The writing quality, originality, and attention to detail are unparalleled and the atmosphere is outstanding (for a 2.5D game).


 
 I really wish someone would make games like this again.
  
 I have pretty much givin up on gaming....just can't stand the hand holding......graphics are great now days....game play has fallen off drastically , IMHO.


----------



## alv4426

Just replayed the mass effect trilogy for the first time since the original me3 ending days (which I thought was a fine ending to an awesome series). I still really like it and the extended cut makes it slightly better. People love to complain either way. I wish EA (who have always sucked) and bioware (who have been sucking for awhile) would have stoped the cash grab and released all the dlc in the trilogy set instead of actually releasing more separate pay dlc and removing some that previously was included. I hate dlc so much. Femshep rules the milky way yo.


----------



## Phishin Phool

whirlwind said:


> I really wish someone would make games like this again.
> 
> I have pretty much givin up on gaming....just can't stand the hand holding......graphics are great now days....game play has fallen off drastically , IMHO.


 
 If you want a game with no hand-holding play Dark Souls/Dark Souls 2. Excellent games that will never be accused of hand-holding under any circumstance. There are still great games out there but there is just more garbage to sift through is all.


----------



## catspaw

alv4426 said:


> Just replayed the mass effect trilogy for the first time since the original me3 ending days (which I thought was a fine ending to an awesome series). I still really like it and the extended cut makes it slightly better. People love to complain either way. I wish EA (who have always sucked) and bioware (who have been sucking for awhile) would have stoped the cash grab and released all the dlc in the trilogy set instead of actually releasing more separate pay dlc and removing some that previously was included. I hate dlc so much. Femshep rules the milky way yo.


 
 ME 1: Great game, some bugs bug overall great game.
 ME 2: Almost a master piece. Played it 7 times.
 ME 3: Did not even finish it, I youtubed the ending (you cant believe how smart I felt when I realized I did not waste more time).
  
 ME 3 for me took away too much of the "non-combat" elements.
 Half of the time I felt like I was playing a 3rd person shooter, and Im sure anyone who would call ME series a 3rd person shooter would be oversimplifying a o lot.
  
 The worse offence for me of ME3 was how narrow the game story-line was.
 ME2 was not open world by any means, but it did allow for some exploration, some dialogues etc.
 ME3... I felt like it was the same simplification as from Dragon Age Origins to Dragon age 2.
  
 Thats just my point of view, but Id never suggest to someone to play ME3, id tell them to simply skip it .
  
 EDIT: About DLC: I simply wait till they are done with them, and buy at 50% price or less the full set.
 HOWEVER! ME2, you need to buy bioware points? make anotehr account? link your game data with some server?
 Kiss my black *ss (and Im white, but I needed the extra omph for the statement).
 Worst part: its another thing you have to remember to do after formating a pc, or getting a new one: log in again, get the key, install it from bioware again (hope that they wont discontinue it at some point).
  
 I dont use steam because they save little dolphins in their free time, but because I can format my PC, set to download 20 games, go to sleep, and be ready to rumble the next day. So... I sorta decided that anything that I need Origin, Ubisoft, Microsoft games, points, DRM and so on wont be on my PC.


----------



## GreenBow

alv4426 said:


> Just replayed the mass effect trilogy for the first time since the original me3 ending days (which I thought was a fine ending to an awesome series). I still really like it and the extended cut makes it slightly better. People love to complain either way. I wish EA (who have always sucked) and bioware (who have been sucking for awhile) would have stoped the cash grab and released all the dlc in the trilogy set instead of actually releasing more separate pay dlc and removing some that previously was included. I hate dlc so much. Femshep rules the milky way yo.


 
 I am thinking about getting mass Effect 2 and 3 myself. I recently downloaded the Demo of 3 on Origin, and played half. Great demo. I was unsure last time I tried it but I was on a much smaller monitor and it did it no favours. I found the ME2 demo is on Steam so am going to grab that anytime soon. (I tried the ME1 demo ages and ages ago and found it not so exciting.)


----------



## GreenBow

Yep I like the Mass Effect 2, and 3 demo. Gonna get them as soon as a sale comes. Really glad you mentioned it.
  
 I was trying out an old game again last night. Rome Total War. Given the huge following of these type of games I surprised. It is the third time I tried it, and I failed spectacularly last night. I am -8000 denari, and no chance of getting back in credit and earning money. I can't buy troops or buildings. Thus I have to start again.
  
 The two previous times I played, I got much further on. I conquered loads of places, and had masses of the map. Yet both times another faction declared war on my capitol and I could not get troops there fast enough to defend. I don't know if this means game over, but either way both times I gave up.


----------



## abvolt

I've been playing a lot of Dying Light lately it's way better then I thought it was going to be and it's on sale off steam right now well worth trying..


----------



## Phishin Phool

Anybody else playing "Life is Strange" then new episode drops this week. Wasn't sure I'd like it but really enjoy it - very well done


----------



## abvolt

I haven't tried that one yet but it's on  my list,,


----------



## WhiteCrow

za warudo said:


> Hatoful Boyfriend 10/10
> 
> Everybirdie needs to play this game, if only for the BBL route.


 

 hahaha, I streamed that a lot when I was streaming; I have videos of it somewhere...game slayed me.


----------



## GreenBow

Hi folks. I just bought Mass Effect 2 and ME3 in the current EA sale. Please is it worth buying Mass Effect (the first one)? I didn't buy it because I figured it might be a bit old, and look and play old.
  
 I don't mind missing it from the continuity perspective. Neither did I choose to buy the Trilogy bundle. It was £3.60 more expensive that buying the three games separately. However the ME Trilogy adds two DLC that reviewed quite weakly and multiplayer options. I never play multiplayer anyway. I like co-op play. Not multiplayer though, since there are always cheaters that spoil it so I don't waste money on it.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> Hi folks. I just bought Mass Effect 2 and ME3 in the current EA sale. Please is it worth buying Mass Effect (the first one)? I didn't buy it because I figured it might be a bit old, and look and play old.
> 
> I don't mind missing it from the continuity perspective. Neither did I choose to buy the Trilogy bundle. It was £3.60 more expensive that buying the three games separately. However it adds two DLC that reviewed quite weakly and multiplayer options. I never play multiplayer anyway. I like co-op play. Not multiplayer though, since there are always cheaters that spoil it so I don't waste money on it.


 
  
 Yes it's worth it.  ME1 is arguably the best game in the franchise.  You should care about continuity; Mass Effect is really one story-driven game split into three different parts.  For what it's worth the only one with multiplayer is ME3, and it's a co-op implementation that you might like for a little while (it's obviously not a major attraction but strangely enough I like it more than 90% of the multiplayer games in existence, needless to say I'm not much of a multiplayer guy).


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> Hi folks. I just bought Mass Effect 2 and ME3 in the current EA sale. Please is it worth buying Mass Effect (the first one)? I didn't buy it because I figured it might be a bit old, and look and play old.
> 
> I don't mind missing it from the continuity perspective. Neither did I choose to buy the Trilogy bundle. It was £3.60 more expensive that buying the three games separately. However it adds two DLC that reviewed quite weakly and multiplayer options. I never play multiplayer anyway. I like co-op play. Not multiplayer though, since there are always cheaters that spoil it so I don't waste money on it.


 
 As someone who started with ME2 myself, I bought ME1 after i finished it at a friends house (So i would say it is worth it).
  
 It does play and feel a bit old, no doubt about that, but I still feel it was a great buy (I am actually replaying ME1 currently since I got a plasma TV since I played it last time, and after around 20 hours I dont really want to go to ME2 untill im done with ME1)


----------



## GreenBow

OK thank you. Having played the demo for both ME2 and 3, I am happy. I think it's safe to assume ME is a good game. I don't know if I will buy it now or later though.
  
 I started downloading ME2 and I am wondering what I have bought, and if EA Origin have made a mistake. It appears to be downloading a lot of DLC and art packs. This was the one I bought and it's not the Digital Deluxe Edition, https://www.origin.com/en-gb/store/buy/mass-effect-2/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## Katun

My ARAM addiction has finally been extinguished by Heroes of the Storm. That's about the only thing I'll be playing until this November.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> OK thank you. Having played the demo for both ME2 and 3, I am happy. I think it's safe to assume ME is a good game. I don't know if I will buy it now or later though.
> 
> I started downloading ME2 and I am wondering what I have bought, and if EA Origin have made a mistake. It appears to be downloading a lot of DLC and art packs. This was the one I bought and it's not the Digital Deluxe Edition, https://www.origin.com/en-gb/store/buy/mass-effect-2/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


 
 As far as I know, even the base game has some dlc.
 Personally I bought ME and ME2 on steam (I would not install origin on my PC under any circumstances), but DLCs then are out of my reach on Steam only.


----------



## slayerming2

Splinter Cell Chaos theory. Love stealth games, Thief 2 is probably one of my favorite games of all time. So I was excited to play my first splinter cell game. Really enjoying the game so far, but it is really repetitive. Thief 2 is also really repeitive, but the world was just so interesting and immersive that it never seemed to get old. But really enjoying the game nonetheless.


----------



## Za Warudo

Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl (with Stalker Complete 2009 mod) - a FPS with a great atmosphere a bit of RPG element in terms of inventory management.  I loved the Tarkovsky film and while this is nowhere near that level of genius, it does at times capture of some the atmosphere of that film.  The mod greatly improves the graphics and adds the ability to quick travel.
  
 Gunslinger: Call of Juarez - really fun arcade style shooting mechanics, upgrades, plus excellent voice acting and storytelling pulls it ahead of most other FPS games.  The duels do get kind of repetitive.  It was nice to have some music from classic Ennio Morricone western soundtracks.  Also the collectibles shed some really cool background on historic wild west figures and history which acts nicely as a foil to the stories told by the narrator.


----------



## Rhamnetin

za warudo said:


> Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl (with Stalker Complete 2009 mod) - a FPS with a great atmosphere a bit of RPG element in terms of inventory management.  I loved the Tarkovsky film and while this is nowhere near that level of genius, it does at times capture of some the atmosphere of that film.  The mod greatly improves the graphics and adds the ability to quick travel.


 
  
 Complete 2009 also makes it a lot easier by dumbing down the AI's senses.  You'll find some very interesting mechanics and features in other mods, like greatly improved A-Life (spawns are more random, AI is more realistic and has new behavior functions and travels everywhere), vehicles, equipment repairing, emissions which also change anomaly spawns, tons of new weapons and other equipment, all of which was planned from the game but cut due to time constraints.


----------



## Phishin Phool

slayerming2 said:


> Splinter Cell Chaos theory. Love stealth games, Thief 2 is probably one of my favorite games of all time. So I was excited to play my first splinter cell game. Really enjoying the game so far, but it is really repetitive. Thief 2 is also really repeitive, but the world was just so interesting and immersive that it never seemed to get old. But really enjoying the game nonetheless.




Too bad you are getting to it so late as the MP was one of the greatest of all time. Unfortunately the servers are no longer running.


----------



## GreenBow

catspaw said:


> As far as I know, even the base game has some dlc.
> Personally I bought ME and ME2 on steam (I would not install origin on my PC under any circumstances), but DLCs then are out of my reach on Steam only.


 

 I had a disaster with my Mass Effect 2 and 3. I installed ME 2 and could not connect to Cerebus which you have to at least once, to play. I think it's an EA connectin issue I have. I could never connect to Battlefield 3 to play online. (I know I said I don't pay multiplayer, but B3 cost me £1 and I loved B2 offline so I wanted to have a look.) Anyway Dead Space 2 and 3 always said I was disconnected from EA servers.
  
 I managed to play Need for Speed inline though, so am puzzled. However when faced with having to fix ME and googling and being online with chat for ages I gave up.
  
 In the end I asked Origin for a refund so I have lost ME 2 and 3. Bit of a shame coz I thought they were meant to be classic greats.
  
 However I always found EA Origin very helpful before and would not advise anyone against them. I have bought all my games with very cheaply and they still do whatever they can to help. I keep thinking about buying a more expensive game to be fair with them. However I struggle to find something that I really want that isn't still full price like Dragon Age Inquisition.


----------



## catspaw

za warudo said:


> Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl (with Stalker Complete 2009 mod) - a FPS with a great atmosphere a bit of RPG element in terms of inventory management.  I loved the Tarkovsky film and while this is nowhere near that level of genius, it does at times capture of some the atmosphere of that film.  The mod greatly improves the graphics and adds the ability to quick travel.
> 
> Gunslinger: Call of Juarez - really fun arcade style shooting mechanics, upgrades, plus excellent voice acting and storytelling pulls it ahead of most other FPS games.  The duels do get kind of repetitive.  It was nice to have some music from classic Ennio Morricone western soundtracks.  Also the collectibles shed some really cool background on historic wild west figures and history which acts nicely as a foil to the stories told by the narrator.


 
 Try Stalker Lost Alpha if you liked Shadow of Chernobyl.


----------



## catspaw

Currently PLaying Dying Light.
 7/10.
 The graphics are good, the game pacing is nice and the combat and parkour can be satisfying.
 The Problem is that in most cases it is not:
 1- Parkour requires perfect knowledge of the map to not run yourself into a corner.
 2- The first person view makes it very hard to judge jump distances and to land the jumps correctly..
 3- Your character has an invisible stamina meter that is consumed when running, jumping and climbing, breaking the flow very often.
 4- The combat is painful. You can swing a normal weapon around 5 times, that many normal zombies will take more than that to be taken down. This makes fights vs crowds a no go, no matter your gaming skillz.
 5- Throwing melee weapons is fairly inacurate, and your character seemt o only be able to throw a weapon 3 meters away from him.
 6- Misions get very repetitive after a bit (its always get from point a to point b and pres/pick up/kill something).
  
 Id say its a good game on sale if you really like zombie games.


----------



## GreenBow

catspaw said:


> Currently PLaying Dying Light.
> 7/10.
> The graphics are good, the game pacing is nice and the combat and parkour can be satisfying.
> The Problem is that in most cases it is not:
> ...


 
  
 I had the same impression with Dead Island. It would have been a great game as a shooter with guns that work. Melee made it endless hard work. Maybe DI is meant to be played co-op.
  
 My issues were:
 weapons wearing out unrealistically
 repetition in missions
 no interest in Parkour
 combat again painful
  
 I was told Dying Light is much better than Dead Island, however with what you say, it sounds the same.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> I had the same impression with Dead Island. It would have been a great game as a shooter with guns that work. Melee made it endless hard work. Maybe DI is meant to be played co-op.
> 
> My issues were:
> weapons wearing out unrealistically
> ...


 
 Its better, in fact much better, but the problems are still there.
 I just found it a bit weird because:
  
 At start you struggle with the controls like hell, and it seems that as soon as you master the controls everything will be great. Then you do and... nope, still the same game.
 The bad part is that it is realistic in some things yet totally unrealistic in others, in fact making the game harder.
 The engine is a power hog. It can look amazing but needs much powa!
 My greatest gripe with the game is the way they try to make "for everyone".
 You get tired after 5 hits, and can barely kill 1 zombie, yet there is an upgrade that allows you to fight without getting tired... so if you really hate that part, just get the upgrade! ... Only its the max level upgrade and the weapons still break in like 25-40 hits... Honestly it seems like the game is ******* with you.
  
 There are so many good ways they could have implemented realistic fighting, but this aint one of them (Afterfall insanity had a better fighting system).
 You can still enjoy it, but its borderline idiotic in some regards.


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah it's a shame they won't make a good zombie shooter. When I say I am interested in one, people still recommned to get Left 4 Dead. I played that years ago and it's ancient now, which highlights the state of affairs.
  
 I think the reason they don't make one is because they would have to make zombies defeatable with guns. They would have to create many maps, and many enemies, plus a half decent story porbably too.
  
 Dead Island is just lazy development I think. Same map used in open world style, and missions back and forth across same areas.
  
 It's not like there would not be a market for a good zombie shooter either. Plenty of players still battle it out on the Counter Strike Source 'Zombie Riot' server. Many play every day.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> Yeah it's a shame they won't make a good zombie shooter. When I say I am interested in one, people still recommned to get Left 4 Dead. I played that years ago and it's ancient now, which highlights the state of affairs.
> 
> I think the reason they don't make one is because they would have to make zombies defeatable with guns. They would have to create many maps, and many enemies, plus a half decent story porbably too.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have you ever tried _No More Room in Hell_?  It's free on Steam, and it's my highest recommended zombie shooter.  Granted, it's essentially just a more hardcore, more realistic counterpart to Left 4 Dead.


----------



## GreenBow

I just started up Steam to add NMRiH to my library. A Steam pop advertised a new game called Zombi. (No 'e' on the end.)


----------



## abvolt

Yeah I just saw that game on steam it was released today, actually looks good may give it a go, so far it has good reviews by users..


----------



## GreenBow

Someone is remaking Resident Evil 2 as a third person shooter, so that is one on my wishlist.
  
 http://www.express.co.uk/entertainment/gaming/597868/Resident-Evil-2-remake-CONFIRMED-Capcom-HD-PS4-Xbox-One-PC
  
 It's not fixed camera like the RE Remastered, it's a proper shooter. There's acouple of videos of gameplay on the link to watch, and they are great.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> Someone is remaking Resident Evil 2 as a third person shooter, so that is one on my wishlist.
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/entertainment/gaming/597868/Resident-Evil-2-remake-CONFIRMED-Capcom-HD-PS4-Xbox-One-PC
> 
> It's not fixed camera like the RE Remastered, it's a proper shooter. There's acouple of videos of gameplay on the link to watch, and they are great.


 
  
 Resident Evil was never meant to be a shooter, it's a horror game so quite the opposite.  A disappointing design choice in my opinion.  There are more than enough shooters today.


----------



## martin vegas

greenbow said:


> Someone is remaking Resident Evil 2 as a third person shooter, so that is one on my wishlist.
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/entertainment/gaming/597868/Resident-Evil-2-remake-CONFIRMED-Capcom-HD-PS4-Xbox-One-PC
> 
> It's not fixed camera like the RE Remastered, it's a proper shooter. There's acouple of videos of gameplay on the link to watch, and they are great.


 
 Fixed camera angles just like in the Hd Remaster is the only way to do the Resi games..if they do it any different the only version of Resident 2 to play will be the original!


----------



## GreenBow

Fair do. Fixed camera is why I have not played RE1, 2, or 3. Each to their own.
  
 I think they are only re-making it from a different perspective. I believe it's the same game.. The vids in the link are cool. I watched them both.
  
 Was just thinking today, it's a shame they stopped making Silent Hills.


----------



## catspaw

I always liked the original resident evil games (played on PC). 
 I loved the idea of having few bullets for few enemies, always pondering running or shooting.
 You cant do that in a normal shooter because if you have low ammo and miss, you are going to be quite frustrated.
 Even Metro 2033 where it was supposed to be low resource game I ended up with over 1000 bullets, because other way it would probably be too hard for those who play games more casually.
  
 I have actually remastered RE on my wishlist for when price becomes low .


----------



## superjawes

greenbow said:


> Was just thinking today, it's a shame they stopped making Silent Hills.


It's a shame Konami are still in business...


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> I always liked the original resident evil games (played on PC).
> I loved the idea of having few bullets for few enemies, always pondering running or shooting.
> You cant do that in a normal shooter because if you have low ammo and miss, you are going to be quite frustrated.
> Even Metro 2033 where it was supposed to be low resource game I ended up with over 1000 bullets, because other way it would probably be too hard for those who play games more casually.
> ...


 
  
 You have to play on Ranger or Ranger Hardcore mode in the Metro games to actually run low on supplies.


----------



## GreenBow

catspaw said:


> I always liked the original resident evil games (played on PC).
> I loved the idea of having few bullets for few enemies, always pondering running or shooting.
> You cant do that in a normal shooter because if you have low ammo and miss, you are going to be quite frustrated.
> Even Metro 2033 where it was supposed to be low resource game I ended up with over 1000 bullets, because other way it would probably be too hard for those who play games more casually.
> ...


 

 Which version of Metro 2033 do you mean? I just played 2033 Redux for the first time and there was plenty of ammo in that. However in the original Metro 2033 played on hardcore mode, ammo was scarce. I would regularly run out of whatever type of ammo I was using and needed.
  
 I never tried the original RE games 1-3 though, but a fixed camera does not appeal to me. It must have been OK for those that loved it though, since it is popular.
  
@superjawes yep, I felt that way about Silent Hill Homecoming, but folks assured me that wasn't the best one. I did hate the Konami splash-screen every time I booted it up. Silent Hills looked incredible though. Did you see the vid of it?


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> Which version of Metro 2033 do you mean? I just played 2033 Redux for the first time and there was plenty of ammo in that. However in the original Metro 2033 played on hardcore mode, ammo was scarce. I would regularly run out of whatever type of ammo I was using and needed.
> 
> I never tried the original RE games 1-3 though, but a fixed camera does not appeal to me. It must have been OK for those that loved it though, since it is popular.
> 
> @superjawes yep, I felt that way about Silent Hill Homecoming, but folks assured me that wasn't the best one. I did hate the Konami splash-screen every time I booted it up. Silent Hills looked incredible though. Did you see the vid of it?


 
  
 Either version on Ranger or Ranger Hardcore mode.  I am replaying Metro 2033 Redux right now on Ranger mode, ammo is still not as scarce as other games but I have run out a few times, primarily earlier in the game.  If you're really accurate you can just use throwing knives and retrieve them though, thus saving ammo.  This applies to all Metro games.


----------



## superjawes

Today's Konami just don't care about video games anymore. They can make and are making money on Japanese gambling machines right now, so they don't care if games have to be cancelled. Oh, and if they can exploit one of their game properties on those machines, they sure as hell will.

If you really enjoyed the good Konami products of the past, throw your support behind projects like _Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night_.

Sorry for that little rant...it's just upsetting that big publishers and/or studios have pulled support from properties that I have enjoyed in the past. Maybe a _Castlevania_ game (in proper Metroidvania style) isn't as profitable and/or safe in the current AAA market, but that doesn't mean that the market doesn't exist.


----------



## GreenBow

Redux is a different game in regards ammo. I ended up with about 1000 military grade ammo in Redux and never ran out of ammo.
  
 The original Metro 2033, I played nine times and often on hard-core. I would regularly chose Kalash, pistol, and shotgun. Many times I would run out of Kalash ammo, and have to change to pistol for long distance kills. I would be playing kill to kill like you said you liked. Making a kill and picking up a scrap of ammo from it.
  
 I was very cautious about spending military grade ammo in the original Metro 2033. There were only two times I spent it. First was to get a sight on the Kalash. Second was to get shotgun shells, at one of the stations. (The station before you underground into the caverns, where you meet the big thing.)
  
 It was for two reasons I would not spend military grade ammo. First because there is some armour you can buy at Polis. When you arrive and go in the station door, there is a weapon and ammo vendor. However there is a guy sat on the floor on the right just inside the doorway, who sells armour. Second reason, because I used the military grade stuff in the last battles against the amoebas etc.
  
@superjawes I read that SH2 is the one to get.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> Redux is a different game in regards ammo. I ended up with about 1000 military grade ammo in Redux and never ran out of ammo.
> 
> The original I played nine times and often on hard-core. I would regularly chose Kalash, pistol, and shotgun. Many times I would run out of Kalash ammo, and have to change to pistol for long distance kills. I would be playing kill to kill like you said you liked. Making a kill and picking up a scrap of ammo from it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Redux has two modes but I forgot what they're called.  Spartan and Survival I think?  Survival is more like the original with regards to ammo.  I only fire military grade rounds at the very end of either one.  Redux on Survival still has a bit more ammo, but that's because the levels are bigger and have new areas in which you can find ammo.  Also Redux has hidden safes which tend to have lots of ammo in them if you can get them open.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> You have to play on Ranger or Ranger Hardcore mode in the Metro games to actually run low on supplies.


 
 I was talking about ranger hardcore .
 It was very easy for me to land headshots with any weapon in that game, so I would rarely need to use many bullets.
 Hell, I had more problems with Air Filters than with Military grade ammo.
 Last time I played it, I had aroun 600 military grade, 700 junk ammo, around 150 revolver and over 200 for shotgun.
 Last mission the weird globes took all the military grade ammo and the junk ammo, but still had the revolver and shoot left.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> Which version of Metro 2033 do you mean? I just played 2033 Redux for the first time and there was plenty of ammo in that. However in the original Metro 2033 played on hardcore mode, ammo was scarce. I would regularly run out of whatever type of ammo I was using and needed.
> 
> I never tried the original RE games 1-3 though, but a fixed camera does not appeal to me. It must have been OK for those that loved it though, since it is popular.
> 
> @superjawes yep, I felt that way about Silent Hill Homecoming, but folks assured me that wasn't the best one. I did hate the Konami splash-screen every time I booted it up. Silent Hills looked incredible though. Did you see the vid of it?


 
 Original Metro 2033, Hardcore Ranger mode. I started on that one from the beginning.


----------



## catspaw

Im thinking of picking up one of the borderlands games just for some mindless shooting.
 Anyone can tell me what one would be the best to pick up? (from borderlands 1 and 2).


----------



## thatBeatsguy

catspaw said:


> Im thinking of picking up one of the borderlands games just for some mindless shooting.
> Anyone can tell me what one would be the best to pick up? (from borderlands 1 and 2).


 
 Probably 2 as the latter has more content from what I remember. Also (slightly) better graphics.


----------



## GreenBow

catspaw said:


> Im thinking of picking up one of the borderlands games just for some mindless shooting.
> Anyone can tell me what one would be the best to pick up? (from borderlands 1 and 2).


 

 BL2 is the better game of the two. It's a stunning game. I would add get the GOTY edition.
  
 BL1 is harder to get from A-B and back again, (and I actually got fed up in BL1.) Someone will argue with me on that, but it's true. Therefor BL2 is more fluent, and my guess is you will not want to stop playing.
  
 I played BL2 last year and wasn't even sure I'd like it. It was so much fun it took my head clean off. Everything, even the cartoon weapons, are epic. The graphics are truly amazing.


----------



## abvolt

I agree borderlands 2 is an awesome game it's hard sometimes to stop playing it's so good. One of my all time favorites, hopefully we'll see a bl3 I really didn't care all that much for bl pre-sequel just ok..


----------



## catspaw

thatbeatsguy said:


> Probably 2 as the latter has more content from what I remember. Also (slightly) better graphics.


 
 I picked 1st after all. Just as I remember it, simple shooting, but ok for a bit of casual shooting.
 5/10


----------



## GreenBow

catspaw said:


> I picked 1st after all. Just as I remember it, simple shooting, but ok for a bit of casual shooting.
> 5/10


 

 I hope you like it a lot. If you get bored though, don't be worried about letting it go and move onto to BL2.
  
 I was about 25 hours into BL1 and there was something I couldn't put my finger on. Then at 40 hours I understood, that I was finding it boring. There were too many barriers getting from one place to the next. In car, jump out, run, find another car, jump out, run. Kill. Do it all again getting back for reward. Just to get sent back again in next mission. It wasn't boring in the missions; it was in the execution, because it ran me down.
  
 This was after have my head clean blown off by BL2. I figured all the issues with BL1 were fixed for BL2. BL1 also has a 'field of view' issue and there is a quick fix for it.
  
 However I have read it the other way around, meaning some that played BL1 first found BL2 boring. For me though BL2 flowed. Right from the very start in the blue ice when Claptrap arrived, I loved it. It was fractionally slow just after that when you meet the sheriff dude. For me, once those first few missions got going it was all good from then in.
  
 P.S. The zombie DLC was a good one in BL1.


----------



## catspaw

I actually stopped playing BL for a while (Playing Dark Souls 1 again). 
 Yesterday I managed to kill a very good invader who tried to kill us, and my build was not even done yet... then I died to a simple enemy .
  
 So for now I take a break from BL (its mostly a shoot em up anyway).


----------



## GREQ

Rocket League:
  
 Difficult to rate accurately since the gameplay and mechanics are solid - 9/10
 I think the in-game camera settings could be a bit more versatile - 7/10
 Frequent laggy servers make 1 in 20 online games unplayable - can't really rate this, since it's not a problem with the game but poor server optimization. 
  
 Overall I think I'd give it a solid 8/10 since it's all I can think about playing and has cost me quite a few hours of sleep the past few days.


----------



## Phishin Phool

.
Yeah I agree two is better than one in a little larger however by now they're both so cheap you could probably pick them both up for pennies on the dollar


----------



## mchnturnedblues

GTA 5-Well worth the money spent have played through the bulk of the game on both the PS4 and xbox 360.Currently trying to get gold rating on as many missions as I can.
 For a numeric value I will give it a 9.


----------



## Phorkz

Currently playing Dirt Rally with my G27 wheel, having an absolute blast, best rally/sim racing game ever released in my opinion.
 9.5/10


----------



## GreenBow

Currently playing Risen 3 - Titan Lords. (55 hours played.) While I like it some of the time, I could not recommend it.


----------



## abvolt

mchnturnedblues said:


> GTA 5-Well worth the money spent have played through the bulk of the game on both the PS4 and xbox 360.Currently trying to get gold rating on as many missions as I can.
> For a numeric value I will give it a 9.


 
 Yeah I really have enjoyed GTA 5 as well..


----------



## elisile

Playing Dark Souls 2 SotFS. I'd rate this a 10/10 if it were not for a few pvp/coop issues it has. It's a really fun game if you can enjoy something challenging, and don't rage often because you will with this game.


----------



## GreenBow

Played Zombie Army Trilogy campaign. It's basically Nazi Zombie Army 1, 2, and 3.
  
 I already own ZNA 1 and 2. Therefor it was NZA 3 to me. They didn't release NZA 3 separately, but I love the NZA games, so I had to have it.
  
 Was a little disappointed by the third campaign but it was OK. Am playing online co-op, jumping into other's campaigns, which is always good. Plus it has solo and co-op hoarde mode. Horde mode gets better as you 'git gud', and learn the maps and where the ammo is.
  
 Difficult to rate with me being forced to rebuy the first two games, albeit revamped. I think of it this way. I have four games in my favourites on Steam, of about ninety games. NZA 1 and 2 are two of them.


----------



## 2015071

Currently playing Battlefield 4. New night maps are just superb to play.


----------



## metalsonata

Have had zero time for games in the last few months, which means that I've been stuck partway through various games that I shall probably have to restart, particularly The Witcher III. That said, getting slightly more time recently, and I picked up Metal Gear Solid V. Guess Witcher III and a few other excellent games will have to wait quite a bit longer, because I'm having the time of my life with MGSV, and I've only just begun with it. Not a fan of some aspects of the game (the frequently cringe-worthy script, the tonal whiplash, and some pretty questionable characterization and character-design--granted, this is a MGS game, so these points go with the territory), but the excellent sandbox gameplay with all its ridiculous subsystems that work in impressive harmony that few, if any, other open-world games have managed is just too good to ignore. And it's exactly where I wanted the series to go after MGSIII. That said, worried about a few design choices in this game that I think might lessen my enjoyment of it (perhaps significantly so) as the game continues:
  
 1. I'm afraid that the missions and side-ops will get too repetitive. The adaptive AI, I'm hoping, will help with this a bit, as will the insanely detailed and massive tech tree, but it's still a concern for me.
 2. Why does Snake almost never talk during cut-scenes? His evolution as a character is the primary reason I'm playing this game, beyond the excellent gameplay. And why are the cassette tapes far more important, plot-wise and character-development wise, than the cutscenes? Really hard to be at my best stealth game when I've got to be listening to audio tapes during missions just to remain caught up on the story.
 3. The game's cover system and climbing 'system' are both  *terrible.* These aspects of gameplay needed a lot more time in the oven.
 4. Why are missions walled in? I hate this. What's the point of an open-world, sand-boxy game where you can fail missions by simply trying to exercise maximum creativity?
 5. And speaking of that open world, it sure is pretty, but also way too empty, and far less open that you might initially think, unfortunately. Ditto with Mother Base, which feels like a wasted concept, at least insofar as its physical presence that you can explore in the game is concerned. I also wish there was more to discover, beyond just animals to balloon and plants and diamonds to collect.
  
 Ah well, hopefully I'll have enough time to actually finish this game, then get around to actually finishing Grand Theft Auto V and The Witcher III...


----------



## Rhamnetin

metalsonata said:


> Have had zero time for games in the last few months, which means that I've been stuck partway through various games that I shall probably have to restart, particularly The Witcher III. That said, getting slightly more time recently, and I picked up Metal Gear Solid V. Guess Witcher III and a few other excellent games will have to wait quite a bit longer, because I'm having the time of my life with MGSV, and I've only just begun with it. Not a fan of some aspects of the game (the frequently cringe-worthy script, the tonal whiplash, and some pretty questionable characterization and character-design--granted, this is a MGS game, so these points go with the territory), but the excellent sandbox gameplay with all its ridiculous subsystems that work in impressive harmony that few, if any, other open-world games have managed is just too good to ignore. And it's exactly where I wanted the series to go after MGSIII. That said, worried about a few design choices in this game that I think might lessen my enjoyment of it (perhaps significantly so) as the game continues:
> 
> 1. I'm afraid that the missions and side-ops will get too repetitive. The adaptive AI, I'm hoping, will help with this a bit, as will the insanely detailed and massive tech tree, but it's still a concern for me.
> 2. Why does Snake almost never talk during cut-scenes? His evolution as a character is the primary reason I'm playing this game, beyond the excellent gameplay. And why are the cassette tapes far more important, plot-wise and character-development wise, than the cutscenes? Really hard to be at my best stealth game when I've got to be listening to audio tapes during missions just to remain caught up on the story.
> ...


 
  
 I feel the need to comment on this post since I agree with a lot of it.
  
 1. They got repetitive pretty quickly for me.  I love the adaptive AI but that can only do so much, plus the level/world itself gets rather boring since it lacks in variety.  It's like Takistan from ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead, but populated entirely by military forces.  Whenever I make ArmA missions I make sure to add some variety to avoid this type of thing.
  
 2. Budget.  They couldn't afford to give Keifer Sutherland as many lines as David Hayter.  Kojima's obsession with Hollywood became his undoing here.  It's almost like Snake is a silent protagonist now.
  
 3. They aren't the best but I've encountered much worse.
  
 4. Agreed.  I worried the game would end up being like this due to the console heritage of the franchise, and it did.  Still, it isn't as bad as I thought it might be in this regard.
  
 5. Absolutely, it's like I said before.  It's just a very basic sandbox video game map with enemy soldiers everywhere, not a living breathing virtual world like Bethesda games.  These missed opportunities are expected however.


----------



## metalsonata

rhamnetin said:


> I feel the need to comment on this post since I agree with a lot of it.
> 
> 1. They got repetitive pretty quickly for me.  I love the adaptive AI but that can only do so much, plus the level/world itself gets rather boring since it lacks in variety.  It's like Takistan from ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead, but populated entirely by military forces.  Whenever I make ArmA missions I make sure to add some variety to avoid this type of thing.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just about the only disagreement I have with you is that I still prefer MGSV's open world to Bethesda's. Perhaps I'm unfair to or biased against Bethesda, but I find their games these days to just be very, very frustrating. I can't get more than several hours into them before I'm sick of them. Their worlds are big and pretty, but I feel like they're extremely shallow, subject to a lot of copy-pasting and busy-work, and marred by half-baked game design, unsatisfactory gameplay, really dumb glitches, and unbalanced progression. The few dungeons I made it through in Skyrim all felt exactly the same to me, and it wasn't long before I was missing the more detailed character progression of past Bethesda games. I'm still afraid to seriously try out their take on Fallout, given that the original Fallouts number among my favorite games of all time, and I'm worried that Bethesda's Fallout will just be a re-skinned Elder Scrolls game. (I haven't played Fallout: New Vegas yet, though I hear I'd probably appreciate it a lot. Which makes sense, given that it's an Obsidian Entertainment game, and they're one of my favorites.) I feel like open-world game design has been done a lot better, particularly by The Witcher III--by no means a perfect game, but I deeply appreciate how its open world informs its story, and vice versa, something which I think has always been lacking in the Elder Scrolls.
  
 That said, Fallout 4 is looking pretty good by my standards. It just might be the first Bethesda Fallout that I pick up and really play. And at some point I'd like to try and set  aside my complaints as best as I can and give stuff like Skyrim and Oblivion and Fallout 3 more of a chance. I feel like if approach them with a really strict role-playing character concept in mind I might be able to enjoy them, even if it means ignoring wide swathes of the games. My recent play-through of Pillars of Eternity reminded me how much more fun it is to play a CRPG as if it were a tabletop RPG than as if it were a CRPG, an approach I've not taken to Bethesda's work, perhaps because of how much more 'free-form' they are. Games like Pillars of Eternity (and The Witcher III) take a lot more time to set up their worlds, cultures, politics, and general thrust of current events than The Elder Scrolls ever has, as a result of which it's a lot easier to get into a character and really play it. (I feel like this is something Bioware does a good job of as well, even if they have yet to figure out how to make moral choices feel organic and not systematic.) I might literally have to put on my very dusty Dungeons & Dragons DM cap and do a little bit of character/world-building myself, just in order to play Skyrim and enjoy it. Hopefully it works!


----------



## vaibhavp

Oddworld Strangers Wrath (Vita)
  
 Finished 1 half of game. Very good mix of platforming, first person shooting and 3 rd person gameplay.
  
 There is great variety in gameplay though mission objectives are rather monotonous. Loving its old school charm which is missing from most modern games. it has made me itching for jak and daxter collection.
  
 Little Big Planet Vita: 10/10
  
 Masterpiece.
  
 Anyone who thinks this is rehash of ps3 versions, think again. It is as much puzzle game as is platformer I think, making use of all vita capability.


----------



## Youth

Block N Load - 8/10 - still room for improvement but I _really_ enjoy playing this game.


----------



## Audix

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, while the game looks great, the story is good and the puzzles are interesting I would give it an 8/10. The game can be considered a walking simulator and it has no replay value.


----------



## Rhamnetin

audix said:


> The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, while the game looks great, the story is good and the puzzles are interesting I would give it an 8/10. The game can be considered a walking simulator and it has no replay value.


 
  
 I hate the term "walking simulator."  It was coined by children with no attention span who can't appreciate a game that isn't an action game (not you of course since you clearly do appreciate it).  In the case of The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, it has distinct detective style gameplay throughout therefore there's a lot more to it than just walking.  The only games I can understand being called "walking simulators" are Dear Esther and Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs.


----------



## orangekiwii

I enjoyed vanishing of ethan carter. I can understand the walking simulator complaint. I don't necessarily give it weight but some games there is just a lot of walking. Some parts of half life is just 'aimless' wandering. The car section in hl2 was a really boring car simulator for like an hour. To someone not thrilled by the story or environment it could become super tedious real fast. Dear esther for example was that for me. I only kept playing because the environments were pretty despite source.
  
 As for what I'm playing now, I'm playing bloodborne finally (friends ps4) and I'm having fun. It's not as hard as I hoped and is exceedingly grey. It actually just makes me want to play dark sousl as it feels more deliberate. In bloodborne I feel like I have enough stamina to just run around like a headless chicken and take potshots occasioanlly and win every encounter. The lame camera hampers that but not enough or in a good way.


----------



## catspaw

I bought Vanishing of Ethan carter very cheap and I cant play it for now due to PC requirements (My 2 year old laptop is the most up to date PC I got), but the graphics are no doubt nice (wanted to see what the engine could do).
  
 Im waiting to play it till I get a PC that can run it easy.


----------



## rockyzz

Mad Max 5/10 average, main story is nothing special but fun, there are a lot of things to do later after that in the game, but to me it feels boring, good game for 10-15 hours, after that, no reason to play again, atleast not me


----------



## GreenBow

rockyzz said:


> Mad Max 5/10 average, main story is nothing special but fun, there are a lot of things to do later after that in the game, but to me it feels boring, good game for 10-15 hours, after that, no reason to play again, atleast not me


 

 Shame it 's not brilliant for you. It's one of the reason I don't pay premium for PC games, in case they are disappointing.
  
 Shadow of Mordor was on sale this weekend. After I read it's the best Lord of the Rings game I wanted it badly. However I started reading about lots of parkour and it being compared to Assassin's Creed. I had to forego AC games because heights in games affect me similarly to heights in real life. Plus they say the combat is closely related to Batman games. I am not a fan of street-fighter games, and I never bought one. Getting mobbed in Batman was never a great part of it for me.
  
 Even at £12 which Shadow of Mordor was this weekend, I let it pass for now. It will be cheaper later.


----------



## rockyzz

greenbow said:


> Shame it 's not brilliant for you. It's one of the reason I don't pay premium for PC games, in case they are disappointing.
> 
> Shadow of Mordor was on sale this weekend. After I read it's the best Lord of the Rings game I wanted it badly. However I started reading about lots of parkour and it being compared to Assassin's Creed. I had to forego AC games because heights in games affect me similarly to heights in real life. Plus they say the combat is closely related to Batman games. I am not a fan of street-fighter games, and I never bought one. Getting mobbed in Batman was never a great part of it for me.
> 
> Even at £12 which Shadow of Mordor was this weekend, I let it pass for now. It will be cheaper later.


 
 Well... it' just average (what review sites would call 7/10). I played Shadow of Mordor aswell, in mechanics and most of things it's same as Mad Max, however, it is much more complex, there are skill trees, the side quests, sandbox fillings etc are not boring unlike Mad Max, there is also stealth in Shadow of Mordor, but for some reason it's absent in Mad Max, even tho it would fit brilliantly in there, even better than Shadow of Mordor. I can easily recommend you Shadow of Mordor, you can get it for like 10-15 usd on g2a or something, it's definitely worth it, Mad Max is worth playing too if you just want to play main story and some bonus (10-15 hours) but after that it seems boring to me. For some people Mad Max can be good due to it's vehicular combat part, I however, found it the most boring part of the game which I tried to skip as much as possible.


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> I bought Vanishing of Ethan carter very cheap and I cant play it for now due to PC requirements (My 2 year old laptop is the most up to date PC I got), but the graphics are no doubt nice (wanted to see what the engine could do).
> 
> Im waiting to play it till I get a PC that can run it easy.


 
  
 It's actually surprisingly easy to run, not requiring a whole lot of horsepower relative to its graphics quality.  A GTX 960 can comfortably max it out at 1920 x 1080.  With a GTX 780 Ti I was actually running it maxed out at 1920 x 1080 with 4x supersampling at 50-60 FPS which is insanity.  My GTX 980 gets me on average 70-90 FPS on max detail at 2560 x 1440 with 2x supersampling.
  
 The UE4 port of The Vanishing of Ethan Carter came out the other day.  Graphics are nearly identical and performance is great (the same 70-90 FPS, although no supersampling since it's incompatible but the included TAA is just about as good), but it has forced chromatic aberration which can't be disabled unless you run with the console enabled, and running the game with the console enabled causes a message in red letters to appear on-screen all the time which is unacceptable.  I'll probably stick to the UE3 version.


----------



## catspaw

Im running a laptop with a 570M, so thats far weaker than a 960.
 Besides, I wanted to wait till DX12 is out and the GPUs fully support it in order to get the best bang for buck once reviews are out.
 Im guessing I will wait a bit longer.


----------



## GreenBow

catspaw said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjeNUOrGS1Y
> This is the best youtube video that explains how to install the fixes.
> 
> The only thing is that not each version of the fixes work for everybody.
> ...


 
  
 I had another look at Dark Souls last night. I think last time I tried it was crashing on loading. Anyway the save files load. (I was pretty sure I followed the instructions. They looked complicated at first but were quite do-able when you tried.)
  
 To explain where I got to, I am 85mins played. I have done barely any and every time I jump in the area with the Asylum Demon, I die. I really think I am going to have to give up on DS. I luckily had backed up its game files before trying to apply the mods. Therefor I can re-install from back-up rather than having to download again.
  
 Writing in italics below now not considered correct.
_However I don't know if it's worth it. The play is kind of weak (if DS fans will forgive me). Monsters and setting aside which I like. Using keyboard and mouse makes the play jerky, and it is annoying. Also I noticed last night the combat is basic. There is no concept of weapons connecting with an enemy. No noise and no visual like blood; the sword merely swipes the air in front of the enemy. _
  
 However I like the look of it and I liked the monsters. I suspect I might have the mods done right. The mouse on screen is bad though, because it plays windowed, and the mouse goes onto the border. Thus leaving me without attack because the mouse is not on the game but rather on the blue Windows border.
  
 Thanks for trying though: so I don't think I need you files, but many thanks for the offer.
  
 EDIT: I guess I should have bought Shadow of Mordor in last weekend's sale. I have no other games lined up that I am keen on.


----------



## Rhamnetin

I've been playing SOMA which is very interesting so far.  Not as scary as Amnesia: The Dark Descent or Penumbra on a superficial level, but the story and themes are far more interesting to me.


----------



## martin vegas

greenbow said:


> I had another look at Dark Souls last night. I think last time I tried it was crashing on loading. Anyway the save files load. (I was pretty sure I followed the instructions. They looked complicated at first but were quite do-able when you tried.)
> 
> To explain where I got to, I am 85mins played. I have done barely any and every time I jump in the area with the Asylum Golem, I die. I really think I am going to have to give up on DS. I luckily had backed up its game files before trying to apply the mods. Therefor I can re-install from back-up rather than having to download again.
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GreenBow

martin vegas said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  
 Thank you martin vegas. Sorry I made a classic noob error. I forgot to look on youtube when I got stuck with a boss. I think I was thrown by the boss being so early on.
  
 Anyway lots of what I said above has changed, and I think I have got myself addicted to Dark Souls.
  
 The jerky play has gone, along with mouse working too fast. I got rid of it by accident. I was messing about in the settings and played with the camera speed. This had a strange effect of slowing the mouse down completely. I put it back to default middle position where it was when I opened the settings. Voila. All is well. I don't even need the DSmfix I think. DSfix must be working. (Stange thing was my internet security deleted dsmfix when I tried to run it. Security risk.)
  
 Also the windows border was removable, again in settings. How noob of me is that? However I think I am forgiven. I think windowed mode might have initialised itself when I was messing with resolutions. I had been trying to run it in 2650x1440p on a 1080p monitor with Nvidia DSR. It doesn't like it and makes the screen go dark. Maybe too I had left the windowed mode because I was having difficulty closing the game.
  
 Also I retact my claim that the combat looked plain. There does seem to be a little combat visual even when fighting smaller weaker enemies.
  
 I need to go back and edit my incorrect grumbles above.
  
 Many thanks to @catspaw and @martin vegas. I think I have a good game to be getting on with. Only time will tell, but I love the dark feeling of Dark Souls. It oozes spookiness and menace.


----------



## abvolt

I'm still playing Dying Light I really find it's game play almost addicting  I enjoy it so much, I think Techland did an excellent job on this game, I would venture to say because of it's great success we'll see at least I hope a Dying Light 2..


----------



## vaibhavp

enjoying doom 3 like its 2004.
  
 really hooked.
  
 its reminding me of half life days. has got amazing art design. cant wait to see what new levels look like. this after 6 years of ps3 gaming.


----------



## catspaw

@GreenBow I have had the same problem as you did in dark souls at the start and almost quited the game for good. It would have been a great waste considering I would have lost around 650 hours of fun (and still counting).
 Someone Helped me get to the point where I could enjoy the game, so I figured Id do the same for you .
  
 I suggest you play your first playthrou using as little information from internet as possible (obviously not when its frustrating, but try to explore for yourself, I made the mistake of reading too much too early).
  
 Good luck and plz dont go hollow.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> I've been playing SOMA which is very interesting so far.  Not as scary as Amnesia: The Dark Descent or Penumbra on a superficial level, but the story and themes are far more interesting to me.


 
 Im still waiting to buy Outlast, so Soma will have to wait (I really want to play em with Steam VR).


----------



## catspaw

abvolt said:


> I'm still playing Dying Light I really find it's game play almost addicting  I enjoy it so much, I think Techland did an excellent job on this game, I would venture to say because of it's great success we'll see at least I hope a Dying Light 2..


 
 I did not like Dying light as much as I thought I would.
 I got it cheap so I dont complain, but there are a few elements that bothered me a lot.
  
 1. In day time, the zombies are easy to dodge and outrun for the most part (constant slide to their feet and jump over their heads is enoguh to keep you going about permanently).This is not a bad thing in itself, but since its an "upgrade", its like sayin: at the begining you have to fight zombies, but since by that upgrade you might be bored of that, we give you a way to skip it. And It does work that way. I found myself ignoring zombies from that moment on.
  
 2. Stamina. If you are going to add stamina, add a stamina bar! This is almost insane. Adding a limit to your running and parkour based on stamina level that is invisible yet not tied to a visible combat stamina... Its something you can get used to but its not only a bit irritating, its also unrealistically short (I smoke and haven't doe much exersize in years and I can still sprint for longer than that dude...).
  
 3. Weapons degrade too fast, limits on repairs. I wont go into details here, I just think that a game about zombies where you fight zombies with weapon fast degradation is fairly stupid.
  
 4. Object collision is very unpredictable. More than once I got stuck against an item where realistically it should not have happened. THis should be no problem as in many cases the objects are small and easy to jump over, but to this day I get stuck because Im sure I should be able to get by without it.
  
 5. Bad city layout for first person parkour. This is probably the worst offender. In order to move well around in the game you need to memorize the city, and since a lot of it is very similar (buildings look too much alike), if you mix that with the fact that buildings are very close to one another and obstruct your view to plan a continues movement, its easy to have to stop, turn around and look for another way to keep your run going since you hitted a dead end.
 This can be especially bothering when running from night enemies since the real fun is to try to run from them.
  
 The problem for me is that all the problems from above can at some moments get together and cause some of the cheapest deaths out there .


----------



## GreenBow

catspaw said:


> @GreenBow I have had the same problem as you did in dark souls at the start and almost quited the game for good. It would have been a great waste considering I would have lost around 650 hours of fun (and still counting).
> Someone Helped me get to the point where I could enjoy the game, so I figured Id do the same for you .
> 
> I suggest you play your first playthrou using as little information from internet as possible (obviously not when its frustrating, but try to explore for yourself, I made the mistake of reading too much too early).
> ...


 

 I worked out that I must have deleted DSfix from the DATA folder to get it going. As soon as I added it again, it was crashing. I discovered what I was doing wrong though.
  
 Anyway when things were still not right I turned to Steam forums and people quickly helped. Like I had to disable with ui_mouse=0, in DSMfix, otherwise I had no camera rotate. 
  
 Now though I think I have it almost perfect except for cursor on screen, however that comes in handy. It looks much better. I must have been playing at 720p without DSfix.
  
 The game feels very dark during these early parts. I love the graphics and settings. It's hanging in dread and seeped in medieval atmosphere.
  
 However I have hit a stumbling block. I just can't progress. I am endlessly dying and sent back to the same camp-fire. I must have been here for two hours. It takes ages to progress dying many times, then either route there is a big enemy. It has to be the harshest save system ever. If you find some kit and want to save, you have to do the same stretch again.
  
 Anyway since it's not fair for me to fill up this thread with Dark Souls chatter, I had better leave it here.


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> Im still waiting to buy Outlast, so Soma will have to wait (I really want to play em with Steam VR).


 
  
 I hated Outlast.  It essentially defines low quality horror.  It feels like one of those horror movies that plays on the SyFy channel all the time.  Some abandoned mental hospital or whatever it is, nothing but jump scares and no writing to put it altogether.  SOMA on the other hand is intriguing from a writing standpoint and it's made by the people who redefined the horror genre, the people who inspired pretty much all modern horror games including Outlast.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> I hated Outlast.  It essentially defines low quality horror.  It feels like one of those horror movies that plays on the SyFy channel all the time.  Some abandoned mental hospital or whatever it is, nothing but jump scares and no writing to put it altogether.  SOMA on the other hand is intriguing from a writing standpoint and it's made by the people who redefined the horror genre, the people who inspired pretty much all modern horror games including Outlast.


 
 You might be right but Ill take a look at it anyway. Did not buy it on premioum price exactly because it is a jump scare game .


----------



## Za Warudo

The Binding of Isaac Rebirth - so horribly addicting and frustrating. Overall a terrific game, just find that it relies a bit too much on luck and the unlocked characters aren't as useful as the default character.


----------



## Kyyul

Cities Skylines: After Dark - 9/10
  
 This game is sapping up all my free time. It almost reminds me of RCT2. You can just boot it up, put on a movie or music and just waste the whole day away tweaking a freeway intersection. It's amazing.


----------



## GreenBow

Am replaying Shadow Warrior. I think I rate it 8.6/10. It is brilliantly put together. It's well acted, good script, and looks a treat. Pretty much a must have for Serious Sam or Doom fans.
  
 Only negative aspects are:
 Bosses are a little hard and annoying.
 Occasionally got lost
 Not using all my skill or chi points, because to implement them you have to tap-tap and then another key. Don't want to have to learn and memorise all that lot.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> Am replaying Shadow Warrior. I think I rate it 8.6/10. It is brilliantly put together. It's well acted, good script, and looks a treat. Pretty much a must have for Serious Sam or Doom fans.
> 
> Only negative aspects are:
> Bosses are a little hard and annoying.
> ...


 
  
 I wasn't crazy about that game overall, but it has some of the most fluid, least flawed action gameplay mechanics ever.  Even better than Dark Messiah as far as melee combat goes.


----------



## GreenBow

rhamnetin said:


> I wasn't crazy about that game overall, but it has some of the most fluid, least flawed action gameplay mechanics ever.  Even better than Dark Messiah as far as melee combat goes.



 


I suppose it gets a bit repetitive being about twenty hours and hordes of the same enemies over and over. Getting weapon upgrades makes killing them in new ways kind of great though.

I recently finished chapter 11 and it was the winged boss fight. Such a cool enemy I didn't want to shoot it. I wouldn't have done if it hadn't launched attack at me. The game does move on though with new environments like I got to the part in the snow.

All in all though it feels like a Serious Sam copy. When I was shooting the regular flying enemies it was exactly like the harpies in SS.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> I suppose it gets a bit repetitive being about twenty hours and hordes of the same enemies over and over. Getting weapon upgrades makes killing them in new ways kind of great though.
> 
> I recently finished chapter 11 and it was the winged boss fight. Such a cool enemy I didn't want to shoot it. I wouldn't have done if it hadn't launched attack at me. The game does move on though with new environments like I got to the part in the snow.
> 
> All in all though it feels like a Serious Sam copy. When I was shooting the regular flying enemies it was exactly like the harpies in SS.


 
  
 It definitely feels like Serious Sam, but Serious Sam emphasizes coop which isn't in Shadow Warrior.  More importantly Serious Sam lacks skill-based gameplay which Shadow Warrior has particularly on higher difficulties.  The combat mechanics are much more complex in Shadow Warrior with all the different moves and combinations.  They remind me of Dark Messiah, more games need combat like this.


----------



## GreenBow

rhamnetin said:


> It definitely feels like Serious Sam, but Serious Sam emphasizes coop which isn't in Shadow Warrior.  More importantly Serious Sam lacks skill-based gameplay which Shadow Warrior has particularly on higher difficulties.  The combat mechanics are much more complex in Shadow Warrior with all the different moves and combinations.  They remind me of Dark Messiah, more games need combat like this.


 

 I was just peeking at the story of Shadow Warrior because even on second play I find it hard to follow. I read that Flying Wild Hog are in production with SW2, and it will have a co-op mode.


----------



## mchnturnedblues

Diablo 3:Ultimate Evil Edition: Didn't like this game at the beginning it just made me want to play path of exile.I am into the second act with a wizard right now and am enjoying it.I have to set a time limit otherwise I will lose track of time.
  
 All the awesome pc games that are coming this year make me wish I started saving for my build earlier.


----------



## Mikem231

I am also playing Diablo 3. able to do GR 61 solo.


----------



## traviscash

I'm playing Halo Combat Evolved: Anniversary, and have to say that I'm enjoying every second. The great music, nicely written plot, and fun gameplay make me wonder why it took me so long to give this series a try.  I can definitely see why the original was so revered. I'm looking forward to playing Halo 2 afterwards.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> I wasn't crazy about that game overall, but it has some of the most fluid, least flawed action gameplay mechanics ever.  Even better than Dark Messiah as far as melee combat goes.


 
 I was not a big fan of the way dark messiah handled combat.
 It was, for the most part, ok and fun, but the fact that you "have to" use certain types of atacks agianst certain types of enemies (like blackguards blocking flurry, getting hit by strong hits) was rather annoying for me.
  
 In terms of combat my favorite game was ONI (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmNriloyQl4).
  
 I would love game devs to make games with todays graphics and that system of combat with a good storyline.


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> I was not a big fan of the way dark messiah handled combat.
> It was, for the most part, ok and fun, but the fact that you "have to" use certain types of atacks agianst certain types of enemies (like blackguards blocking flurry, getting hit by strong hits) was rather annoying for me.


 
  
 I like that aspect.  Helps separate it from simple hack and slash games and many works in the fantasy genre have a similar system.


----------



## redrising98

Just returned to consoles and started playing Sunset overdrive. Quite a bit of mindless rambunctious fun set to a good punk rock soundtrack which sounds pretty good through my q701s


----------



## rockyzz

Currently replaying Metal Gear Solid series to remember things so I can finally get into The Phantom Pain, I need to tell this to everybody when I open my mouth about MGS.... play the goddam series right now, surely the first 2 games might have not aged very well and some aspects of it's gameplay you might find stupid today, hell even I did when I replayed it this last week, but just do it. JUST. DO IT.


----------



## traviscash

rockyzz said:


> Currently replaying Metal Gear Solid series to remember things so I can finally get into The Phantom Pain, I need to tell this to everybody when I open my mouth about MGS.... play the goddam series right now, surely the first 2 games might have not aged very well and some aspects of it's gameplay you might find stupid today, hell even I did when I replayed it this last week, but just do it. JUST. DO IT.



I'm playing through The Phantom Pain right now and yeah, I agree that it's a great series. The first is probably still my favorite, though I prefer the controversial Twin Snakes as opossed to the Playstation version. By the way, play Metal Gear 1 and 2 on the MSX. You can play them on the HD/Legacy Collection, or emulate them. You won't regret it. Check out Ghost Babel as well if you decide you like the 2D games.


----------



## rockyzz

traviscash said:


> I'm playing through The Phantom Pain right now and yeah, I agree that it's a great series. The first is probably still my favorite, though I prefer the controversial Twin Snakes as opossed to the Playstation version. By the way, play Metal Gear 1 and 2 on the MSX. You can play them on the HD/Legacy Collection, or emulate them. You won't regret it. Check out Ghost Babel as well if you decide you like the 2D games.


 
 replayed 2 & 3 in HD collection, I played MGS for first time ever in 2004, before the third one came out, I never liked the first one that much to be honest, even in 2004 it felt really aged, but still a great classic and a must play, just can't wait to get into phantom pain now


----------



## yaymee

Ori and the Blind Forest. Pretty fun and engaging indie game. Took about 12 hours of my time to beat and I thought it was well worth it!


----------



## GreenBow

Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor (rating) = Thank the stars I picked this game up. It's excellent.


----------



## shuto77

rockyzz said:


> Currently replaying Metal Gear Solid series to remember things so I can finally get into The Phantom Pain, I need to tell this to everybody when I open my mouth about MGS.... play the goddam series right now, surely the first 2 games might have not aged very well and some aspects of it's gameplay you might find stupid today, hell even I did when I replayed it this last week, but just do it. JUST. DO IT.




It's amazing how far things have come. MGS4 aged quite well, however. I bought it for PS3 last year for $4. Best four bucks I've ever spent.


----------



## Rhamnetin

shuto77 said:


> It's amazing how far things have come. MGS4 aged quite well, however. I bought it for PS3 last year for $4. Best four bucks I've ever spent.


 
  
 I don't agree.  MGS4 has similar clunky controls like the previous ones.  MGS5 is a considerable step-up in gameplay, and actually does a few things I've never seen before like the adaptive AI (although some fighting games might have it).


----------



## shuto77

rhamnetin said:


> I don't agree.  MGS4 has similar clunky controls like the previous ones.  MGS5 is a considerable step-up in gameplay, and actually does a few things I've never seen before like the adaptive AI (although some fighting games might have it).



I'll give you that regarding the controls. It's no Uncharted, but I found it playable. I don't think I could play the older games. 

Out of curiosity, how long ago did you play it?


----------



## Rhamnetin

shuto77 said:


> I'll give you that regarding the controls. It's no Uncharted, but I found it playable. I don't think I could play the older games.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how long ago did you play it?


 
  
 I played MGS4 in 2009 and 2010.


----------



## shuto77

What's everyone playing now? I'm slowly working through The Witcher 3 on PS4.


----------



## iamxLn

Just got grim dawn on pc and loving splatoon on wii u. Witcher was too long for me, I beat it but it made my eyes bleed


----------



## woof37

The Taken King.  Bungie got this expansion very, very right.  Which is good, because there's a good chance everyone will drop it once Fallout 4 and SW Battlefront are released.


----------



## GreenBow

I know I already mentioned  that Shadow of Mordor is a great game. I am nearly entirely completed with it now. However I think it's worth mentioning that I actually feel emotional about it having to finish. Only rarely do I love games this much and feel sad knowing it has to end.
  
 SoM has only thin story telling within the Middle Earth universe, yet it's more than enough to tie the player in. Running around doing tasks and killing uruks is just pure fun. Every now and again you come back to touch base and do a main mission. The plot then is fulfilling, especially later on. No spoilers but you are in a room and it's just like out of a fantasy movie in the cut-scene. Yes it should be anyway, but it is done perfectly.


----------



## iamxLn

woof37 said:


> The Taken King.  Bungie got this expansion very, very right.  Which is good, because there's a good chance everyone will drop it once Fallout 4 and SW Battlefront are released.




Battlefront lost me with the lack of content and the 50 dollar season pass. I'll keep playing taken King. Ps4???


----------



## Rhamnetin

shuto77 said:


> What's everyone playing now? I'm slowly working through The Witcher 3 on PS4.


 
  
 Random games just to kill time until Fallout 4.  I'll probably play Morrowind and Oblivion until then.


----------



## GreenBow

shuto77 said:


> What's everyone playing now? I'm slowly working through The Witcher 3 on PS4.


 
 I bought Mad Max for £12.
  
 I mean to wait for W3 until all the DLC is here, and it's all a bit cheaper. It's maintaining a high purchase cost because they are releasing good updates and DLC that people want. That mean s maybe waiting until mid 2016.
  
 Doom 4 out next year also. Hanging on to my seat for that. Vid of Doom 4 gameplay, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljpBwguIqos


----------



## amigomatt

I'm currently getting into Project CARS in a big way.  the graphics are just tremendous, such that even going back to a great simulator like Assetto Corsa seems a bit disappointing, despite the actual physics and ffb being more realistic in AC.  Just getting to learn each car's attributes and quirks is very satisfying and the night races and weather effects are truly jaw dropping at times.  10/10


----------



## shuto77

greenbow said:


> I know I already mentioned  that Shadow of Mordor is a great game. I am nearly entirely completed with it now. However I think it's worth mentioning that I actually feel emotional about it having to finish. Only rarely do I love games this much and feel sad knowing it has to end.
> 
> SoM has only thin story telling within the Middle Earth universe, yet it's more than enough to tie the player in. Running around doing tasks and killing uruks is just pure fun. Every now and again you come back to touch base and do a main mission. The plot then is fulfilling, especially later on. No spoilers but you are in a room and it's just like out of a fantasy movie in the cut-scene. Yes it should be anyway, but it is done perfectly.




Thanks for the mini-review! This is on my list. Do you think the DLC is mostly of high quality? I'm debating whether to grab the standard version for PS4 or wait for the "Game of the Year" version to come down in price.


----------



## shuto77

amigomatt said:


> I'm currently getting into Project CARS in a big way.  the graphics are just tremendous, such that even going back to a great simulator like Assetto Corsa seems a bit disappointing, despite the actual physics and ffb being more realistic in AC.  Just getting to learn each car's attributes and quirks is very satisfying and the night races and weather effects are truly jaw dropping at times.  10/10




Thanks for the tip! I traded in my 360 in June to get the PS4. I'm happy with the PS4, but I miss my Forza racing games. 

From an accessibility perspective, is Project Cars more like Forza or Gran Turismo? I much prefer Forza, personally.


----------



## shuto77

greenbow said:


> I bought Mad Max for £12.
> 
> I mean to wait for W3 until all the DLC is here, and it's all a bit cheaper. It's maintaining a high purchase cost because they are releasing good updates and DLC that people want. That mean s maybe waiting until mid 2016.
> 
> Doom 4 out next year also. Hanging on to my seat for that. Vid of Doom 4 gameplay, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljpBwguIqos




Good price! I have a few strategies for saving money on games.

1. If it's over a year old, you can definitely get a good deal on eBay. 
2. GameFly sells used games for $15 or $20 just a few months after release. (Not sure if GameFly, or something similar, is available in Europe.)
3. Buy it on sale, and use my credit card to price match it up to 60 days after the purchase date, if it drops further in price. 

If anyone else has suggestions for getting deals on games, shoot them my way.


----------



## shuto77

rhamnetin said:


> Random games just to kill time until Fallout 4.  I'll probably play Morrowind and Oblivion until then.




I'm very excited about Fallout 4. I think it'll be the Bethesda game that finally grabs me. 

I wanted to love Oblivion and Skyrim, but couldn't. (This is a flaw with me, not with those games).


----------



## amigomatt

shuto77 said:


> amigomatt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently getting into Project CARS in a big way.  the graphics are just tremendous, such that even going back to a great simulator like Assetto Corsa seems a bit disappointing, despite the actual physics and ffb being more realistic in AC.  Just getting to learn each car's attributes and quirks is very satisfying and the night races and weather effects are truly jaw dropping at times.  10/10
> ...


 
 I'm playing on a PC, so haven't played Forza or any of the later GT games.  I had GT 1+2 on the PS1 though, but I can't realistically compare.  I'm sure there's lots of info out there about your comparisons though.  I can't imagine anyone not liking Project CARS, but It's not gonna run as well on a console compared to a good PC setup.


----------



## GreenBow

shuto77 said:


> Thanks for the mini-review! This is on my list. Do you think the DLC is mostly of high quality? I'm debating whether to grab the standard version for PS4 or wait for the "Game of the Year" version to come down in price.


 

 I can't really answer that because some of the DLC content is external to the main game. (Whereas I haven't completed the main game and got to that DLC yet.) Neither do I really know which of the DLC content makes a difference to the main game. I would say if you bought either version, you would like it. I bought it complete with DLC because it was the only version available when I purchased. I think that tells you something, that they consider the DLC contents/Season Pass, part of it now, on Steam.


----------



## oqvist

I think Assetto Corsa looks better. But I think it´s because I am on a 50" 1080p and Assetto Corsas higher res pays off. Of course it lack the rain effects, day night cycle and all that goodies 
  
 Currently I have time for neither of them .


----------



## amigomatt

oqvist said:


> I think Assetto Corsa looks better. But I think it´s because I am on a 50" 1080p and Assetto Corsas higher res pays off. Of course it lack the rain effects, day night cycle and all that goodies
> 
> Currently I have time for neither of them .


 
 Project CARS looks way better on my 2560x1440 monitor.  It's definitely got the edge, graphically.


----------



## oqvist

how many inches? It´s size that matters you know


----------



## GreenBow

Impressions for Metro 2033 Redux. That's the updated version of Metro 2033, and doesn't include Last Light.
  
 Short at only about eight hours play time. Bit cheeky them charging owners of the original game full price, given how short it is.
  
 Better graphics overall in 2033 Redux, though just occasionally the graphics looked fractionally better in 2033. (I have played 2033 eight times and noticed stuff I loved. When I looked for it in Redux I thought OK, it looks OK but different. (Eg when you set off in a four group on the cart first time. You come to a right hand bend and the green light from the left looked better in 2033, to me.) Somehow the sheer desolation of the post apocalyptic world was portrayed better with 2033. However nothing is missed from Redux and you wondered if they over-did it in 2033.
  
 Better because you don't get stuck at brutal checkpoints like with 2033. I would be still in the same place 50 deaths later in 2033. Whereas in the same place in Redux I would pass first time with careful tactics. 2033 was one of the least forgiving games ever for checkpoints. The place where the Nazis and the Reds had a frontline was nearly impossible to pass.
  
 If there was a choice to buy either, clearly I would say buy the new version. However you really have to budget when the game is so short.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> Impressions for Metro Redux. That's the updated version of Metro 2033, and doesn't include Last Light.
> 
> Short at only about eight hours play time. Bit cheeky them charging owners of the original game full price, given how short it is.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Metro 2033 Redux is 8 hours if you rush and don't explore the levels, which have been redesigned and expanded on with many new areas (definitely the most significant improvement).  It took me almost twice as long, not that I struggled or anything (I probably never died) but because I explored and found just about every hidden location.  I play slow and really immerse myself in the world.  I played it on Survival mode, and most likely Ranger mode opposed to Ranger Hardcore since having invisible menus in Ranger Hardcore is just stupid.
  
 Graphics are actually substantially better than the original.  The original looks really outdated now, it looks like a 2010 game.  The biggest difference is in lighting; 2033 barely used any DX11 effects while much of Redux's visuals aren't possible in DX9.  Lighting, shadows, ambient occlusion, and shader quality is all hugely improved in Redux.
  
 50 deaths later eh?  I never found either game hard.  With the original (which I also played many times), I beat it on Ranger Hardcore using my knife and throwing knives almost exclusively.
  
 Also in case you didn't know, those who owned the originals and preordered Redux got Redux for 50% off.  However I feel it should always be 50% off for people who own the equivalent original (2033 Redux being 50% off for people owning 2033 for example).


----------



## GreenBow

Yeh it is called 2033 Redux, my bad. I was calling it Metro Redux which I think is the name for the whole package. I will go back and edit. I noticed just now when I fired up the game to finish it (for the second time).
  
 If you are saying you can get 16 hours out of it, then I must replay again which I will anyway. However I am surprised by this claim.
  
 Yes I knew of the offer of 66% off when Redux was released but it was a poor offer. I paid £3.50 for it recently, which is better than 66% off full price. If there's new stuff though, then I guess it adds value. (I think there should be a permanent discount too.)
  
 I don't see where the new stuff is though. For most parts it's the same. It took me eight hours or more depending on getting stuck in 2033. Same time in Redux. I can't think where you can double play time. Neither do I rush either game. In fact the opposite because I am a graphics tourist - sightseer.


----------



## Rhamnetin

The original took me about 10 hours to complete, and Metro 2033 Redux 15-16 hours.  Almost every level has been redesigned with quite a few new areas added.  It takes this from Last Light, which also has more exploration than the original Metro 2033.  Also I like how 2033 Redux it uses Last Light's mechanics (especially weapon upgrading) and has many of the weapons from Last Light.
  
 Last Light Redux, for those wondering, is not much different than non-Redux at all and actually has worse graphics (less tessellation).


----------



## GreenBow

Heh heh, I guess I am lucky I bought Metro: Last light then, and not bought LL Redux. Haha.
  
 Last Light really has its moments with graphics. There are times when you just have to stop and have a look. Unfortunately most of this is outside and you're conscious of filter time. The outdoor area around the half frozen river is really special.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> Heh heh, I guess I am lucky I bought Metro: Last light then, and not bought LL Redux. Haha.
> 
> Last Light really has its moments with graphics. There are times when you just have to stop and have a look. Unfortunately most of this is outside and you're conscious of filter time. The outdoor area around the half frozen river is really special.


 
  
 Yeah, Last Light and Crysis 3 are still on a level of their own when it comes to technical graphics (well, and some parts of Ryse, but others look like a console game).  But Crysis 3 has rather poor artistic design, following the modern trend of shoving a ton of glare and lens reflections in your face, and the sky is usually just too bright in general.  Last Light excels on a technical level and has amazing art design.
  
 I'm actually in the middle of replaying Last Light.  I was shocked to see how inferior its graphics are compared to various Unreal Engine 4 tech demos (official and unofficial).  I cannot wait for UE4 to replace UE3, since so many mainstream games use Unreal.  It's so easy to use, so flexible for all kinds of genres, and as far as graphics go, any small level you throw together will have better lighting and shading than any game out there.


----------



## GreenBow

Yes there are parts of Last Light where you think, hang on these graphics ain't so hot. I think it comes when you replay, like I have played three times now. First play you are more transfixed and overawed on the game and wow factor. Subsequent plays and the cracks start to show. However LL's graphics do excel in many places, and it's a feast of experience. Like when you are on that long bridge type structure and nosalises are attacking. It all sums up to a terrific play.
  
 During my replay of 2033 Redux I noticed that in some places it might as well be cinematography. Like when I was looking at three dudes on the lifts near the end. Their suits had enough detail and colouring to look real. The metalwork around looked real enough. However getting really close and you see the textures don't cut it.


----------



## Rhamnetin

You should try this, just to see how far game engines have come visually:
  
 https://forums.unrealengine.com/showthread.php?72638-Loft-in-London
  
 It's a standalone download, not requiring the UE4 SDK.  The biggest problem I think is the chromatic aberration which UE4 just loves, but it can be disabled.


----------



## GreenBow

rhamnetin said:


> You should try this, just to see how far game engines have come visually:
> 
> https://forums.unrealengine.com/showthread.php?72638-Loft-in-London
> 
> It's a standalone download, not requiring the UE4 SDK.  The biggest problem I think is the chromatic aberration which UE4 just loves, but it can be disabled.


 

 Nice webpage.
  
 I already think that graphics now are only really limited by the artists abilities. The technology is mostly here I thought. Your link seems to prove that unequivocally.
  
 I finished Metro 2033 Redux just this now for the second time. I have 14.5 hours on the Steam clock, so average seven and a quarter hours each play.
  
  
 I found this just a few days ago while reading this online rag.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3275119/Do-notice-unusual-Saya-Japanese-girl-taking-internet-storm.html
  
 It goes to show that the technology is here. I made a comment in the comments section on that page. I said how Lara croft in Tomb Raider 2013 was a good design. We appear to have surpassed Tomb Raider comfortably now.


----------



## amigomatt

oqvist said:


> how many inches? It´s size that matters you know


 
 It's a 27" monitor and I can overclock it to 120hz so it's smooth as butter.  As I'm sat just a few feet from it, it's plenty big and with 77% more pixels than 1080p, it's even debatable whether you need anti-aliasing engaged.  I couldn't go back to 1080p having had 1440p.  For desktop applications, I run it alongside a 24" 1080p screen and you really appreciate the extra screen real estate, especially for music producing.


----------



## GreenBow

I just started playing Putrefaction, which is a £2 sale price game on Steam right now. It looks like a cross between Doom 2 and Doom 3, with some Quake thrown in. It's a new game with oldish style play and graphics. However it does look like a short game, that's playable in about three hours.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> You should try this, just to see how far game engines have come visually:
> 
> https://forums.unrealengine.com/showthread.php?72638-Loft-in-London
> 
> It's a standalone download, not requiring the UE4 SDK.  The biggest problem I think is the chromatic aberration which UE4 just loves, but it can be disabled.


 
 I was mostly impressed by The vanishing of Ethan Carter, especially since lower settings till look amazing. I got Redux for free since I own the original but unfortunatelly the Rasterization used on Ethan carter does not benefit much from the engine overhaul.
 That being said, Redux matro does look better than the Original, but in many areas the details feel oversaturated. (weird to say something like that, huh?).
 The original metro 2033 (not even last light) had weaker graphics but the atmosphere felt more realistic.
  
 What i especially HATE about redux metro is the updated soundtrack. In too many areas it feels as if they wanted to make it E P I C ! ! ! and ended up destroying the mood of the game.
  
 I still think that UE4 is in its infant stages (most of the best UE3 games came from modified versions of the engine, I wont be surprised if the same happens with UE4).
  
 It will take time thou... a lot of time.


----------



## GreenBow

I started replying Metro: Last Light now. I have been taking a closer look at textures and they are mostly brilliant even right up close. At normal viewing distance it's such a well designed game. It's practically a work of art.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Yeah, it uses lots of 2048 x 2048 textures.  It's the most atmospheric shooter ever made I think.


----------



## GreenBow

rhamnetin said:


> Yeah, it uses lots of 2048 x 2048 textures.  It's the most atmospheric shooter ever made I think.


 

 I think I might have to agree with this. I forget how immersive Metro: Last Light is.
  
 After my first play I wrote a Steam thread just to tell people how amazed I was with it. I am now on my forth play and many areas stand out, (even though no areas let it down.) While riding the rail car is one; the whole journey is absolutely the best. The graphics are so intense in the way they look. Earlier on I am dazzled by the lights. Later on where the roof of the tunnel becomes open daylight is visible. Almost everytime in that area I am saying to myself, "This is not a game".
  
 M:LL's atmosphere is palpable. Sometimes I feel what it feels to really be there. Last night I was checking tracks of the rear end of a subway train. I sensed the cold metal of the railings, and the way the air felt. Some of the monster encouters have a chilling sensation to them too. Like one last night when I was exploring and heard and saw them a distance off. (When they had not seen me.)
  
 I guess being able to max the graphics counts for a lot with M:LL. However someone once did tell me they played with lower settings and said it was still amazing.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> I think I might have to agree with this. I forget how immersive Metro: Last Light is.
> 
> After my first play I wrote a Steam thread just to tell people how amazed I was with it. I am now on my forth play and many areas stand out, (even though no areas let it down.) While riding the rail car is one; the whole journey is absolutely the best. The graphics are so intense in the way they look. Earlier on I am dazzled by the lights. Later on where the roof of the tunnel becomes open daylight is visible. Almost everytime in that area I am saying to myself, "This is not a game".
> 
> ...


 
  
 Maxing out the graphics (minus SSAA which isn't even needed at 2560 x 1440) definitely helps, but the levels are so well designed and the art design is good enough so that they can definitely be immersive with lowered graphics settings, for people who are used to lower graphics settings at least.  Playing it at this resolution at over 60 FPS with G-SYNC is a real treat, although OLED or even a good VA panel would certainly take it to a completely different level.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> Maxing out the graphics (minus SSAA which isn't even needed at 2560 x 1440) definitely helps, but the levels are so well designed and the art design is good enough so that they can definitely be immersive with lowered graphics settings, for people who are used to lower graphics settings at least.  Playing it at this resolution at over 60 FPS with G-SYNC is a real treat, *although OLED or even a good VA panel would certainly take it to a completely different level.*


 
 I got a Panasonic plasma .


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> I got a Panasonic plasma .


 
  
 Nice, so right in between what I said.  The problem with plasma for gaming is the input lag though, but perhaps it being visually stunning makes up for it.


----------



## iamxLn

Hey guys, not to be too much off topic, but I just upgraded my receiver to one that actually has hdmi on it. Do I want pcm or bitstream for ps4??? Right now it's set at pcm. Receiver is a pioneer elite vsx 90 if that helps.


----------



## shuto77

iamxln said:


> Hey guys, not to be too much off topic, but I just upgraded my receiver to one that actually has hdmi on it. Do I want pcm or bitstream for ps4??? Right now it's set at pcm. Receiver is a pioneer elite vsx 90 if that helps.




Your receiver should sound quite good, so I would suggest using Bitstream. This way, the ps4 will pass the audio through, and allow the receiver to do the audio processing. 

Pioneer makes great receivers, so you should be in good shape. Enjoy!


----------



## GreenBow

I have 25 hours on Steam clock with Mad Max. At the moment I rate it 7/10. To sumarise, it is the grinder of all grinders. In other words don't expect a first person gritty shooter with a half-descent plot. It's Skyrim in the desert, with less varied missions, and rare ammunition so it's mostly fist fights. Thank goodness I bought it cheapish, for £12.50. Which I think is a lot to pay by my stingy standards, haha. However I won't buy high priced games because they invariably let you down. Have to admit thogh I got my eye on The Witcher 3 (next year eh).
  
 All I know is Max wants to get somewhere, but I can't remember why. He needs a good vehicle for it. A main mission story took us (player and a companion) off to get a car body for an engine on wheels. That's almost it for the story in twenty-five hours. (You get prompts which count as missions to visit new territories and meet the boss. A boss you have to win over.) I now have to grind through a completly new territory on the map, which is probably about twenty hours play. Generally upgrading bits of the car along the way as scrap is salvaged. Salvage is what you grind, as well as reducing enemy camps in given terrotiries.
  
 The graphics are good quite often, but there are some very brown moments. It's infuriating sometimes. Like every time you leave the vehicle and get back, vehicle weapon switches from harpoon to shotgun. The harpoon is resusable, and you can kill with it. However as you get out the vehicle a lot. Then when you get back in and think you are firing the harpoon you expend a valuable shotgun shell. I did that lots.
  
 I wholeheartedly imagine there are big fans of this and Steam reviewers seem to love. However having just played Shadow of Mordor, I was not looking for a grinder, and who really is. It does reward you with better tyres and 'stuff'. Basically the basic vehicle is like trying to drive a wet bathroom sponge. Therefor you get a buzz now and again, but it's a long slog.


----------



## nickisnoob

Phantom Pain on Steam 9/10.
  
 Have spent a few hundred hours, only complaint is the multiplayer aspect.
  
 The single player is amazing


----------



## iamxLn

I've got about 20 into grim dawn right now and if you were an old Diablo 2 player, you'll be right at home. Multiple builds for each class that play totally different. Currently running a Mage that uses pistols.


----------



## catspaw

rhamnetin said:


> Nice, so right in between what I said.  The problem with plasma for gaming is the input lag though, but perhaps it being visually stunning makes up for it.


 
 With the right settings it has less input lag than my laptops screen, so that problem is a non issue.


----------



## uncopy87

im currently playing final fantasy XIII. Amazing soundtrack. 6/7
 I also play uncharted 2. 4/7


----------



## GreenBow

Has anyone checked out Warhammer Vermintide? Looks a blast.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> Has anyone checked out Warhammer Vermintide? Looks a blast.


 
 Heard it gets repetitive rather fast, so i let it slide.


----------



## GreenBow

catspaw said:


> Heard it gets repetitive rather fast, so i let it slide.


 

 I read that.
  
 I watched a youtube footage of it last night and three dudes were having a ball in co-op. I think it's how the repetitiveness affects you. For me the Repetitiveness in Mad Max is what ruined that for me. (Besides the fact I didn't research and I thought it was a first person shooter.) Yet some claim Borderlands 2 got repetitive, but BL2 for me was easily one of my top games ever. I bought the GOTY edition, and I wanted it never to end, however many times I had done stuff.
  
 I think the world that Warhammer Vermintide is set in will be the dealbreaker/interest. I already fancy the idea of playing with the bow. I like the idea of the medieval setting, and the graphics look good.


----------



## Za Warudo

The backtracking in BL2 contributed to much of the repetitiveness. Also the combat takes the worst aspects of ARPGs and puts them in a FPS and it made the gameplay tedious.


----------



## GreenBow

za warudo said:


> The backtracking in BL2 contributed to much of the repetitiveness. Also the combat takes the worst aspects of ARPGs and puts them in a FPS and it made the gameplay tedious.


 

 I am interested to hear this about BL2 because I was never bored. I loved BL2 from the moment I started it up, to the moment it finished. The only time I was less than enamoured was before I really explored upgrading and needed to learn it. During the part where you meet the first bloke/sheriff-type person who gives you tasks. At that point I was lost with the system, and thinking OK let's see what this is about.


----------



## superjawes

The problem with _Borderlands 2_ is that it's an action RPG taking too much from the FPS genre. I did like it (a lot), but the bullet-sponginess could be frustrating, and that could easily be solved with a few more active abilities, IMO.

Been playing more _Isaac_ now that _Afterbirth_ is out. Greed mode is a ton of fun, and there are plenty of new items to mix and match. Definitely worth getting if you liked Isaac before.


----------



## xAA7

Loving Halo 5 right now for it's multiplayer. Smoothest Halo yet.


----------



## shuto77

Even though many of us have different tastes and I don't agree with all of you (which is a good thing!), all of you seem to be keen on getting the most value for your gaming dollar. Also, a good thing. 

With that said,I should have asked the group if MGS5: Ground Zeroes was a good value at $15. I don't think it was. It's probably the best game demo I've ever seen, but I would have been annoyed if I paid $30 for it. I think it should have launched at $15, and $10-ish is probably a fair price. 

The most interesting thing to me about it was that it didn't really punish you for not being stealthy as other games in the series did. MGS traditionally punishes you for trying to go through the game using brute force, as you would in a traditional third-person game. 

I'm excited to play The Phantom Pain, but I doubt Ground Zeroes will add much to that experience. 

I'm curious what others think of GZ. Please, no Phantom Pain spoilers!


----------



## Rhamnetin

shuto77 said:


> Even though many of us have different tastes and I don't agree with all of you (which is a good thing!), all of you seem to be keen on getting the most value for your gaming dollar. Also, a good thing.
> 
> With that said,I should have asked the group if MGS5: Ground Zeroes was a good value at $15. I don't think it was. It's probably the best game demo I've ever seen, but I would have been annoyed if I paid $30 for it. I think it should have launched at $15, and $10-ish is probably a fair price.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I think GZ should have been part of the game.  Separating the prologue from the main game and selling it is such an obvious cash grab that you'll only see from a console studio like that.  Apply that logic to other games; Dragon Age: Origins for example has six playable prologues, and the shortest one is 90 minutes and the longest can be nearly twice that.  Had that game been released today, imagine them selling each of those six separately for $10 lol.
  
 If you really like MGS then it is fairly important to play GZ before The Phantom Pain, although one can just read about GZ online and they wouldn't be missing much in my opinion.  
  
 I definitely do like to get a good bang for my buck.  I prefer to get at least 1 hour of gameplay for every dollar I spend on a game.  I've only spent $60 or more on very, very few games... off the top of my head they are Fallout 4 and Dragon Age: Inquisition.  No others I think.


----------



## GreenBow

I bought Cargo 3 in the last sale of it. Grrr, I lost £1.50. It's menacing as hell, but it keeps making me restart the game from the beginning. I binned it and left a negative review on Steam.


----------



## Eryk96

Battlefield 4
 9/10 if you play on good servers (clan servers/mostly infantry servers)
 6/10 if you play most public servers with all maps included as most people there either camp all the time or use newb annoying weapons all the time


----------



## JuanseAmador

BUYING FALLOUT 4 TODAYYYYY


----------



## catspaw

War of the overworld - 8/10
 A decent dungeon keeper clone with fun elements, but has some limitations that are holding it back.


----------



## Rhamnetin

juanseamador said:


> BUYING FALLOUT 4 TODAYYYYY


 

 I preordered it last month.  I found myself awake at midnight, but all I did was launch it, configure it, and then shut it down and go to sleep.  I have tomorrow off at least, so that day will be dedicated entirely to Fallout 4.


----------



## aristos_achaion

I have to say...Fallout 4 seems pretty awesome so far, but it's really not especially well tutorialized. I spent forever trying to figure out the town-building mechanics before I realized you craft furniture by walking to where you wanted it, not standing at the crafting table. IMHO, the early game isn't nearly as well crafted as New Vegas. I also miss the cowboy+Fallout feel New Vegas had going...of course, you'd have a hard time doing something analogous with Boston, but going back to just straight Fallout is kind of sad. Also, I'm not sure how I feel about the power armor as its own feature rather than just another set of armor...I'm not seeing it adding that much so far.


----------



## Rhamnetin

aristos_achaion said:


> I have to say...Fallout 4 seems pretty awesome so far, but it's really not especially well tutorialized. I spent forever trying to figure out the town-building mechanics before I realized you craft furniture by walking to where you wanted it, not standing at the crafting table. IMHO, the early game isn't nearly as well crafted as New Vegas. I also miss the cowboy+Fallout feel New Vegas had going...of course, you'd have a hard time doing something analogous with Boston, but going back to just straight Fallout is kind of sad. Also, I'm not sure how I feel about the power armor as its own feature rather than just another set of armor...I'm not seeing it adding that much so far.


 
  
 I thought the opening/tutorial/intro of New Vegas wasn't well crafted at all.  You just wake up in a house, and then off you go!  Perhaps with some very basic quests from Sunny Smiles.  I found its intro to be so lackluster that I was initially turned off by it and ditched the game (playing mostly unmodded back then).  Then I came back with mods and now it's in my top 3 most played games.
  
 Fallout 3 on the other hand had an amazing intro that trounces both NV and FO4 in my opinion.


----------



## catspaw

I wanted to share a trailer I found quite exeptional in audio :https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_XwzBMTJaM
 The game seems to not be at the level of the trailer (something common nowdays) but the trailer and its audio track look quite good.


----------



## uncopy87

Not sure where to post this but I'm trying to get into the tales series cause I told my friend id try it out. Except having a hard time motivating myself to play it...


----------



## GreenBow

I bought Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide. I have played two maps and like it. I was defeated quite a few times on the first map but the second I did first time. It's meant as an online co-op but I am playing offline with AI co-op, and learning how to play. I think there is a lot of fun to be had with it.


----------



## Reqqer

uncopy87 said:


> Not sure where to post this but I'm trying to get into the tales series cause I told my friend id try it out. Except having a hard time motivating myself to play it...


 
 Tales series is good if you like active turn-based combat, anime-style art and storytelling, and an overall fun experience. IF you need a game to start at, I would recommend Tales of Xillia 1 for PS3.


----------



## GreenBow

I'm playing Necrovision. Old graphics and engine from 2009. Still very playable though.
  
 I have issue with it. Like if I try to minimise it, the screen goes all grey and nothing brings the game back. I have to use ctrl-alt-del and task manager to quit from it. Quite a few times I could not work out what to do or where to go. I had to quit, and google it.
  
 Other than that I like Necrovision. I like for being a simple style shooter, of pick up guns, ammo, and health, and follow the story. It's difficult to rate, and I'm only about 3/4 way though. I think 76% is fair.
  
 It took a bit of a strange turn about half way through so I need to see how it pans out.


----------



## Yasanaki

MGS V Phantom Pain. (Ps4) 9/10
Its been a while for me to find a game so engaging!


----------



## GreenBow

greenbow said:


> I'm playing Necrovision. Old graphics and engine from 2009. Still very playable though.
> 
> I have issue with it. Like if I try to minimise it, the screen goes all grey and nothing brings the game back. I have to use ctrl-alt-del and task manager to quit from it. Quite a few times I could not work out what to do or where to go. I had to quit, and google it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Finished Necrovision. Rating dropped from 76% to 58%. The last three quarters of it were rough. It needed regular quitting to check a walkthrough. It had enemies that were large that made the whole screen shudder. It had effects from a weapon that blinded the whole screen. Another weapon made the image judder and frame rate judder. It was generally a pain in the neck to finish, and I don't know how I did it. In the first half of the game, when he was battling soldiers and undead it was good. After the decent into the underworld it just got worse hour by hour.


----------



## darkswan

I picked up Rainbow Six Siege as soon as it was released and I've so far sunk about 6 hours into it. Initial thoughts? HUGE potential but it needs lots of balancing and bug fixes. Shotguns are incredibly overpowered and it seems that, if you can aim, rushing the enemy with one on the defensive side is far too easy. Also, I think the Price is too high as well. At $40 I think this game would make more sense. As it is, for me, 7/10 because I'm still having a lot of fun. I could easily see this becoming far better after subsequent updates as well. If you're thinking about picking it up, I would recommend waiting a bit for the updates.


----------



## catspaw

I picked Shadow of Mordor on friday.
 I have been playing it for most of the weekend.
  
 -Graphics: 8/10. Great potential, needs great rig. My laptop with a 570M cant play it over medium with playable frame rates (25-30 range).
 -Combat: 8/10. Similar to the batman games but I actually like it a bit more. The batman games were in many cases boring repetitive combat. Here you get that 2, but simply put, less often.
 -Ambient: 7/10. So far, there is constant pressure on you to keep your guard up as there is almost no areas where you are safe. It does feel like mordor.
 -Inventory/Items: 4/10. There is very little in terms of items. You dont change your gear, only upgrade it with runes, and those are relatively similar to one another. Your swing speed never changes, and while that worked in Dark Souls, Dark Souls had many weapons to choose from, here you dont.
 -Controls: 4/10. Here is the thing, the controls are fine, for the most part, but there are 3-4 things that are a real pain in the ass:
  
 A) The "drop down from ledge", "jump on enemy and drain him" key are on the same KEY! This means, if you are in sneak mode, and you target the enemy (sometimes you target it even if you dont have it on screen!), you will jump on him, if you go out of sneak mode, you drop down the ledge. This problem increases by the fact that you have to hold the sneak key in order to STAY in sneak mode (my finger was falling off after 5 hours of holding it). There are a few more examples, but that one is the worst one.
  
 B) The combos are mostly useless in big crowds, and most of the game will have some: The coolest combos can only be made vs 1 enemy alone since if there are many of them, they will break you out of it. Particularly bad are finishers that give you a short time to do extra damage to a stunned enemy, but leaves you open to taking damage yourself for a LONG time (worst is taht the finishers are different length depending on the animation AND also sometimes will relocate your character so its random to know if you will get hit or not).
  
 C) Parkour has some problems: The character wont always do what you expect them to, so after some time, you will start to play "slower" to avoid jumping the wrong way.
 That breaks the flow of the game at times.
  
 Overall, its a combat game that has some problems. It is however quite fun to play if you are ok to take a cheap death from time to time (if you are the type of player that frustrates quickly, this game might not be for you).
 Even thou this is mostly a combat game, and the controls are sometimes bonkers, the game does feel responsive and exiting so overall I would recommend it for steam sales.
  
 Overall 7.5/10, and not higher because I think it could have less problems rather easily.
  
 P.S. The nemesis system is AWESOME, but its something that might actually not be for you, so I dont add it as a point for better or worse, but it is true what they say, it gets you invested in taking down particular orks, and feels great at many times (When you suddenly find a weak ork captain after you improved a lot and take him down in 3 seconds flat you feel like a bad ass, but same way that guy alone could take you out if you are reckless, so it does have a lot of fun involved to it).


----------



## GreenBow

@catspaw I have to agree with much of that. I liked SoM a lot, and would rate it about 8.5/10. I think combat is better than Batman also. If you get a bit overwhelmed you can slow time with elf-shot. I always upgraded ways to get more elf-shot.
  
 The beauty of SoM for me was that it never got boring. If it felt to have slowed a little, I would do a main-mission, and it pepped the game along. Otherwise I was happy running around for hours doing side quests and slaying uruks.
  
 I can't remember the issue you have with controls. One control which took me ages to work out was escaping by jumping up a cliff. If you run up to a cliff or wall, you expect to be able to jump then jump to the next grab. However it doesn't work and often I found myself being caught up to by uruks. The answer was more simple than I though. When doing this escape manoeuvre, simply run up to the wall and hold forward key. The game then performs the first jump for you. Followed by character control of the next jump to a higher place.


----------



## catspaw

The controls would be simply improved if you could separate those keys, but due to pad limitations, many actions are binded to the same key and that is almost always bad.


----------



## GreenBow

If I recall correct, on PC many different actions were bound to the 'E' key. I think this is what you are describing.
  
 I said in my review of SoM, on Steam and Metacritic that the first three hours were fun. Then the next three were not. Then after that it was fun again. The three difficult hours were because it made you master the controls you gradually learned in the first three hours. However it made you learn by turning up the heat in the game.


----------



## catspaw

E and spacebar (run/jump/dodge/climb, increase speed by tapping when jumping over an obstacle with a specific skill)


----------



## Phishin Phool

I played on pc and used a Xbox controller which really is perfect for this game, no same key or transition issues. Also this game to shine graphically needs some muscle and a card with a lot of Bram. If you have a gtx titan or 980 or similar this game (SoN) looks gorgeous


----------



## Phishin Phool

I just got a ps4 and played The Last of Us for the first time. What a great game!! Now playing a lot of Destiny and Bloodborne. Both a lot of fun


----------



## catspaw

phishin phool said:


> I just got a ps4 and played The Last of Us for the first time. What a great game!! Now playing a lot of Destiny and Bloodborne. Both a lot of fun


 
 %There are a few games that I am sad to have only on consoles and the last of us and bloodborne are two of them.
  
 In terms of the Last of us, I just watched a full playthrou by someone with no commentary and to be frank, its mostly a movie (gaming elements and mechanics are rather limited) so... .
  
 Still, 2 bad these are "exclusives", but Im sure as hell not buying a console for a handful of titles, just as I dont buy a game on PC that I wont be playing.


----------



## GreenBow

catspaw said:


> %There are a few games that I am sad to have only on consoles and the last of us and bloodborne are two of them.
> 
> In terms of the Last of us, I just watched a full playthrou by someone with no commentary and to be frank, its mostly a movie (gaming elements and mechanics are rather limited) so... .
> 
> Still, 2 bad these are "exclusives", but Im sure as hell not buying a console for a handful of titles, just as I dont buy a game on PC that I wont be playing.


 

 I want to play those two games too. The Halo series hurts me that it's not on PC after Halo 2. However there is just no way I am buying each console just to play these games. On top of that you have to buy the next gen consoles for the next gen games. Plus often older games are not compatible with new gen consoles.
  
 I have tried playing Eliteangerous. The controls are very bad. I watched a youtube vid of how to get the controls working. However it was made for the Alpha version of E. I can't work out how to make the changes for the current version. I only have about 20 minutes playing time left on Steam before I lose the refund status. I really want to get it going though because it looks such a good game. At the moment I rate 2/10.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> I want to play those two games too. The Halo series hurts me that it's not on PC after Halo 2. However there is just no way I am buying each console just to play these games. On top of that you have to buy the next gen consoles for the next gen games. Plus often older games are not compatible with new gen consoles.
> 
> I have tried playing Eliteangerous. The controls are very bad. I watched a youtube vid of how to get the controls working. However it was made for the Alpha version of E. I can't work out how to make the changes for the current version. I only have about 20 minutes playing time left on Steam before I lose the refund status. I really want to get it going though because it looks such a good game. At the moment I rate 2/10.


 
 A lot of praise is out there about ED but I ignored it for the time being since space games often lack good content.
 The fact that you even HAVE to search for fixes on controls is enough to stay away from the game (until its fixed).
  
 Thats one of the reasons I stay away from new releases and buy on steam sales: You get the time to see if the game is worth it and works correctly.


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah where I said getting the controls working. What I meant was getting them working so you can do something intuitively. The controls work as it is and you don't actually have to do a fix. It's just that they are abominably hard work. I have managed to do some of the tutorials but winning any of them was pure luck. If an enemy got behind me it was either a case of wait for them to come back in front of me. In which time you could die. Or roll around endlessly around trying to re-align with the enemy.
  
 Basically if you move mouse off centre in any direction, you roll endlessly in that direction. Mouse forward or back and you pitch up and down. Mouse to the left and you spin anti-clockwise. All unitl you bring mouse back to centre. You attempt to control speed by W and S. If you press A and D you move very slowly in a turn in that direction.
  
 Yeah I bought it in the last Black Friday sale. £10.


----------



## wthefourth

My friends have started playing Tabletop Simulator literally every night. I played the Pokemon Board Game for 3.5 hours last night, finally finishing the game at 2:30 AM. The night before we played Munchkin for about 2.5 hours. The night before that we played Dead of Winter for a couple hours.
  
 Please, send help.
  
 8/10


----------



## thejewk

Currently doing a NG+ run of Bloodborne with the DLC. Explored the first dlc areas up to the first boss so I can get some weapons but left it there for now. Trying to get on with the story to get rocks for weapon upgrades and materials for the chalice dungeons which I plan on clearing. 

Got to the chalice dungeon where you have half health at the minute and it's vicious.


----------



## martin vegas

I am Enjoying Fallout 4..it's getting me away from all of them Christmas ads which is a big plus..it still has some issues like all of the Bethesda games..sometimes it takes a lot longer than it should to find the spot you need to be at..the sound in the game is top notch especially with a good pair of headphones..I can't really review it yet I am only at level 15 but it's well worth the money!


----------



## thejewk

martin vegas said:


> I am Enjoying Fallout 4..it's getting me away from all of them Christmas ads which is a big plus..it still has some issues like all of the Bethesda games..sometimes it takes a lot longer than it should to find the spot you need to be at..the sound in the game is top notch especially with a good pair of headphones..I can't really review it yet I am only at level 15 but it's well worth the money!




Agreed, it's a great game. I devoured it, level 51 at the moment but taking a break.


----------



## Phishin Phool

thejewk said:


> Currently doing a NG+ run of Bloodborne with the DLC. Explored the first dlc areas up to the first boss so I can get some weapons but left it there for now. Trying to get on with the story to get rocks for weapon upgrades and materials for the chalice dungeons which I plan on clearing.
> 
> Got to the chalice dungeon where you have half health at the minute and it's vicious.


 
  
 I just recently got a ps4 and am running through my first playthrough right now. As somebody who loved the souls games and has hundreds of hours sunk in them  I must say I am loving bloodborne - the nuances are enough to make the game very interesting and the agressive nature coupled with the alternate trick weapon config doesn't have me constantly aggro enemies and pull them away to battle one at a time.
  
 Unfortunately I accidently attacked emily or eileen or whatever the crow mask girl is spoiling that storyline. Everything else is well - finished most nearly all ofold and new  Yarnham and completed the witches lair and the forgotten woods so far.


----------



## GreenBow

I just reviewed Alien: Isolation on Steam.
  
 I just went looking through my screen-shots of A:I, and I still can't believe how good they look. Generally screenies don't reflect the quality of of what was seen in game, as in they lose some quality. Even though, my screen-shots are excellent. This is testament to the graphics and set design which is potentially equally the best I have seen. A:I looks incredible, and so many times feels like wandering around a movie set.
  
 I played and competed A:I about six months ago. However even now I still feel like it was an incredible and intense experience. I know that some players found the waiting around for no danger, too much. However I never found it so. I think got stuck only once. The rest of the time I was watching the tracker, or looking at the settings while hiding under a desk. Or watching an alien prowling about outside the locker I was hiding in.
  
 The story blends into the Alien series seamlessly. Just be prepared to be patient, and you will enjoy the ride. 9.6/10.
  
 (If they made a sequel like the film Aliens was to Alien, which was a shooter, it would be astonishing.)


----------



## GreenBow

I have played quite a bit of The Witcher 3. Really surprised how well it turned out. The Witcher 2 was hard work, but everything that was wrong with it has been changed. Like we can use potions while in battle now.
  
 Regarding graphics I have only completed the White Orchard and moved on to Veren. However I have seen screenshots of other areas and they all look good. Whereas in The Witcher 2, only Flotsam was really stunning.
  
 My graphics card is a GTX 980 and maxes it, playing between 33fps and 60:v-sync capped. It's OK at this but I think it would be a little smoother if it was always at 60fps.
  
 TW3 is well put together and everything seems to flow. The amount of detail and the quality of detail do make it feel alive. They talk about a living breathing world in games. TW3 sort of leaves me feeling I have been there, kind of hanging around with Geralt. (Maybe I am not describing it right but it has an alive feeling.)
  
 I read that Geralt will not be in the next Witcher game. That seems a shame, because he's really good in this game. The developers have made him very cool.
  
 I don't know if I want to rate it yet. However I do understand why pro-reviewers call it the best game ever made. Everything slots into place and the first few hours moved really well at a rate like a top movie. I think it may be my favourite game. The sense of being a monster hunter and the pacing of story make it a real adventure. The mosters and spectres have been incredible encounters. (I have to say though the first time I played Half-Life stuck with me forever. It may always be my No. 1 game.)


----------



## GreenBow

OK further to post above The Witcher 3 brutalised me at about twenty hours in. However I read what to do after I struggled through, and saw it could have been much easier. The pace returned to normal and I am still loving it just as much.
  
 It's dark, mysterious, has beast mythology as well as a slew of general monsties. it's not bleak in anyway.
  
 There is almost unlimited enjoyment. The graphics and design are incredible. It's to the point it's almost real just going for a trot on along a lane on the horse. Battle is as good as it can be. The vegetation and country-side is gorgeous. I end up loving the charaters.
  
 I was reading the Daily Telegraph 2015 Game Awards and The Witcher 3 got one award for best Technical Achievement. I have my own praise for technical achievement to add to that. It's practically stable in frame rate all the way down to 25fps. I run a GTX 980 and max everything, seeing 33-60fps. I can DSR it in 1440p and get 29-40 fps. Either are very playable. Obviously 60 fps is better but I can't think where to pull the settings back. Only hairworks I guess, and it would look OK. No need to have Geralt with shiney clean hair all the time since he works up a sweat battling and riding.
  
 Bloodbourne took about five awards like level design etc. That game must be mind-boggling. Not that I will ever find out because I don't intend to ever buy console.


----------



## elektrobank55

greenbow said:


> OK further to post above The Witcher 3 brutalised me at about twenty hours in. However I read what to do after I struggled through, and saw it could have been much easier. The pace returned to normal and I am still loving it just as much.
> 
> It's dark, mysterious, has beast mythology as well as a slew of general monsties. it's not bleak in anyway.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Witcher 3 is _awesome_! I was really enjoying it until I had to take a break to play Fallout 4 (couldn't resist), but I'm already looking forward to going back to Witcher 3 in the near future. Prior to Witcher I really enjoyed Bloodborne. I beat every boss except Ebrietas, Gehrman and Moon Presence. I'm planning to go back and finish that game also. You a Dark Souls fan? Love those games too.
  
 I just wish I had more time to play. I'm lucky to get two or three hours a week these days (sigh).


----------



## GreenBow

elektrobank55 said:


> The Witcher 3 is _awesome_! I was really enjoying it until I had to take a break to play Fallout 4 (couldn't resist), but I'm already looking forward to going back to Witcher 3 in the near future. Prior to Witcher I really enjoyed Bloodborne. I beat every boss except Ebrietas, Gehrman and Moon Presence. I'm planning to go back and finish that game also. You a Dark Souls fan? Love those games too.
> 
> I just wish I had more time to play. I'm lucky to get two or three hours a week these days (sigh).


 
  
 I liked a lot how far I got in Dark Souls. However I got stuck, and try as hard I could, I couldn't move on. The lore if you can call it that, or the atmosphere, was excellent. I read good stuff about Bloodborne too but I just won't part with cash for a console as well as a gaming PC. If Bloodborne gets ported to PC well, I will buy it.
  
 I was wondering earlier if there was a way to squeeze a few more fps out of Witcher 3. Someone on Steam today was asking if Nvidia Hairworks was worth the fps hit. Anyway I turned it off because of the prompting, and prefer it, plus I get better performance. Uber-happy.
  
 Yeah Witcher 3 pulls out all the stops. The creatures, the graphics, the story, adventure, believable and some lovable characters, good combat and superb upgrade equiment. I bought the main game but not the Season Pass, and I know I made the right choice. I will buy the Season Pass later when it's cheaper. It will give me a chance to come back to TW3 later.


----------



## elektrobank55

greenbow said:


> I liked a lot how far I got in Dark Souls. However I got stuck, and try as hard I could, I couldn't move on. The lore if you can call it that, or the atmosphere, was excellent. I read good stuff about Bloodborne too but I just won't part with cash for a console as well as a gaming PC. If Bloodborne gets ported to PC well, I will buy it.
> 
> I was wondering earlier if there was a way to squeeze a few more fps out of Witcher 3. Someone on Steam today was asking if Nvidia Hairworks was worth the fps hit. Anyway I turned it off because of the prompting, and prefer it, plus I get better performance. Uber-happy.
> 
> Yeah Witcher 3 pulls out all the stops. The creatures, the graphics, the story, adventure, believable and some lovable characters, good combat and superb upgrade equiment. I bought the main game but not the Season Pass, and I know I made the right choice. I will buy the Season Pass later when it's cheaper. It will give me a chance to come back to TW3 later.


 
 Cool man. Yeah, I'm just a lowly console player. I know almost nothing about gaming PCs. Honestly, they are pretty intimidating. Plug and play just seemed like the way to go for me. However, I can appreciate the customization advantages of building a gaming rig.


----------



## GreenBow

elektrobank55 said:


> Cool man. Yeah, I'm just a lowly console player. I know almost nothing about gaming PCs. Honestly, they are pretty intimidating. Plug and play just seemed like the way to go for me. However, I can appreciate the customization advantages of building a gaming rig.


 
  
 If you have basic PC knowlege it takes about half-an-hour to learn how to build one from scratch. If you are ever curious, there are some good guides on Youtube. Building PC mostly is plug and play.
  
 I think the only tricky bits to watch for are actually simple when you know how. That's getting the right socket matches for CPU-graphics card-and memory, with the motherboard. Then working out how to get the operating system to load from DVD onto hard drive.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> If you have basic PC knowlege it takes about half-an-hour to learn how to build one from scratch. If you are ever curious, there are some good guides on Youtube. Building PC mostly is plug and play.
> 
> I think the only tricky bits to watch for are actually simple when you know how. That's getting the right socket matches for CPU-graphics card-and memory, with the motherboard. Then working out how to get the operating system to load from DVD onto hard drive.


 
  
 PC gaming can be plug in play if you can get people to do stuff for you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So many advantages to PC gaming, I can never go back.  The biggest advantages are game selection/exclusives and mods.  Mouse and keyboard, graphics, sound (hello Head-Fi), frame rates are other big bonuses, as are things like gaming at 2560 x 1440 with 120 Hz refresh rate/120 FPS (triple buffered V-Sync) combined with NVIDIA ULMB.  
  
 There's such a big difference for sports games, fighting games, and certain action games, in gaming on a TV with 40+ ms input lag plus a controller with crappy rubber dome technology versus playing on a 120-144 Hz monitor with a total of 4 ms input lag and a mechanical keyboard and high precision mouse.  I played some games on both platforms and found I performed far better on PC with mouse and keyboard, and not just first person shooters either but also brawler type combat (Sleeping Dogs) and Tony Hawk's Pro Skater games haha.


----------



## JuanseAmador

Currently enjoying Skyrim.


----------



## NamelessPFG

greenbow said:


> I have tried playing Eliteangerous. The controls are very bad. I watched a youtube vid of how to get the controls working. However it was made for the Alpha version of E. I can't work out how to make the changes for the current version. I only have about 20 minutes playing time left on Steam before I lose the refund status. I really want to get it going though because it looks such a good game. At the moment I rate 2/10.


 
  
 Elite: Dangerous controls just fine, but you have to know how to set up your controls properly. Really, for any sort of flight or space "sim", the FIRST thing you should be doing is checking the controls and remapping them appropriately. It's not too hard to do in ED considering how simple it is - yes, simple, it's hardly DCS.
  
 Hell, it's the first thing I check for any game, even mainstream genres. Being an ESDF user enforces that.
  


greenbow said:


> Yeah where I said getting the controls working. What I meant was getting them working so you can do something intuitively. The controls work as it is and you don't actually have to do a fix. It's just that they are abominably hard work. I have managed to do some of the tutorials but winning any of them was pure luck. If an enemy got behind me it was either a case of wait for them to come back in front of me. In which time you could die. Or roll around endlessly around trying to re-align with the enemy.
> 
> Basically if you move mouse off centre in any direction, you roll endlessly in that direction. Mouse forward or back and you pitch up and down. Mouse to the left and you spin anti-clockwise. All unitl you bring mouse back to centre. You attempt to control speed by W and S. If you press A and D you move very slowly in a turn in that direction.
> 
> Yeah I bought it in the last Black Friday sale. £10.


 
  
 Geez, no wonder you hate the default controls; you're playing a game made for HOTAS with KB+M, and on top of that, they defaulted to virtual joystick mode. You can change the relative mode options so the ship stops rotating when you stop moving the mouse.
  
 Here, why don't you try this setup? It makes it handle more like a typical FPS and you might find it workable. Wouldn't say it's outright better this way, but hey, most people haven't dumped $1,000+ into flight sim controls, either.


----------



## GreenBow

@NamelessPFG I did get the controls set up fairly well eventually. However I pretty much came to a shattering hault with Eliteangerous, with only sixteen hours played.
  
 It was an endless battle to learn how to do stuff. Like there was a mission I did where I had to buy some beers. I looked at info on each station in a system - no beer. Yet a Steam friend was online and googled the stations in the system I was in. One of them had beer, so I docked and bought the beer. 
  
 Almost everything in those first sixteen hours was like that. Do a bit, google, google, more google. Give up. Try later google, google.
  
 Then I noticed a mission was to transport slaves. I was pretty disgusted at this concept in a game set in the future, and just gave up.
  
 Last time I was playing I was a minute from running out of fuel. I had passed through system after system with no stations to  refuel at. What could I do?
  
 What's the point?
  
 It's a space-sim, and not a game. Shame I didn't think that mattered. £10 gone.


----------



## Numbers

Enjoying most games i play on my ps4 specially bf4 great gameplay and sound also caint wait for the new DLC map off dying light the following to come out .


----------



## Rhamnetin

I recently finished realMyst: Masterpiece Edition which is an official remake of the 1993 classic Myst.  It's a first-person puzzle adventure game for those who don't know.  Amazing game with some of the most distinct and incredible art design I've ever found.  I love the premise and setting and now want more... let's hope a remake of Riven comes out.  The industry needs more remakes.
  
 Since then I moved onto another remake, Baldur's Gate Reloaded, this one a community remake built as a custom module for Neverwinter Nights 2.  It's another 1:1 remake in script and level design, and it even uses the same soundtrack and voice clips and movies, and they even remade the feats, spells, and sub-races that weren't included in Neverwinter Nights 2.  It's actually my first time playing Baldur's Gate though, and man is it overrated.  Nostalgia is definitely the only reason people love it, as there's really nothing to the game.  Not much role-playing (no dialogue checks it seems) beyond basic character creation and combat (which are all significantly better with the NWN 2 platform), no character development at all, clearly not story-driven.  BioWare has improved a ton since those days.  I can't wait for Baldur's Gate II: Reloaded though.


----------



## GreenBow

@Rhamnetin thanks for the heads up. I never heard of that. I have added it to my Steam Wishlist, and will look it up later.


----------



## metalsonata

Been playing The Witness recently, and when I'm not playing it, I'm still thinking about it. Been quite a while since a puzzle game really grabbed me. I could see myself spending dozens of hours with it.


----------



## kova4a

I've been playing DarkMaus recently and quite enjoy it. The dev doesn't hide that it's heavily inspired by Dark Souls and while it's a simpler take on that formula I like it.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Started up Morrowind again.  Many of you probably remember it like this:
  

  
 But I'm playing it like this:
  

  
 Also, this is only the second character I've made in Morrowind.  I never knew how much dialogue changes depending on your Speechcraft level, like more story driven RPGs.  My first character was a Pilgrim who specialized in Speechcraft, and he was the most outgoing person in Vvardenfell.  My current character is a Nightblade with essentially the lowest possible Speechcraft, and many NPCs are just unwilling to talk to me now.  It's an obvious change and nothing like Fallout 2 or New Vegas, but pleasant nonetheless, and this aspect is totally absent in all of the newer Elder Scrolls games.


----------



## catspaw

Morrowind, I finihed that game I think 4 times?
 Yes, the overhauls are amazing.


----------



## GreenBow

I got bogged down last time I played Morrwind. It was just too hard getting about. The fast travel system that Oblivion added made all the difference, then got criticised for hand-holding.
  
 I was however very into the game and might try to carry on. I have an issue though. The save file I have means I need to re-install Morrowind and the Overhaul pack identically. It worked the first time I re-installed. Then the second time I got major errors. Lighting and the map were way off. I fixed it by replacing the main installation file with the previous one still on an old HDD, in Programs x86. I dunno if I have that anymore.
  
 The Overhall Pack did look spectacular. However I would probably say go with Morroblivion to get fast travel included.
  
 I am however glad that folk like @catspaw did finish it, and four times. It's a very involving and intriguing game.
  
 I am still having a really great time with The Withcer 3.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> I got bogged down last time I played Morrwind. It was just too hard getting about. The fast travel system that Oblivion added made all the difference, then got criticised for hand-holding.
> 
> I was however very into the game and might try to carry on. I have an issue though. The save file I have means I need to re-install Morrowind and the Overhaul pack identically. It worked the first time I re-installed. Then the second time I got major errors. Lighting and the map were way off. I fixed it by replacing the main installation file with the previous one still on an old HDD, in Programs x86. I dunno if I have that anymore.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Elder Scrolls is all about exploring.  It's not there for no reason.  You'll never know what you find, the world is incredibly detailed and alive (although Morrowind and Oblivion need mods to be this good).  Anyone who says it's "too hard getting about" or "there's too much traveling" doesn't understand the games.  Morrowind has it best with its "taxi services" (netches, boats) so in essence there is fast traveling, it's just logical (like renting a wagon in Skyrim).
  
 Never reuse save files in a different installation of the game.  This applies to Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim, Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas, and Fallout 4.  It's a sure way to break the game.  Always start fresh.  These games are all about making new, unique characters and role-playing differently every time.


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah whatever but Morrowind and Oblivion always manage to raise heated debate. What I said above is how I see Morrowind. There is fast travel but often you have to walk way too far to use it. When I was last playing I was doing some tasks about of self-proof. That will makes sense to anyone who has played it. However it required me to travel back and forth many times and the journey was hell. I just couldn't do it anymore. The solution was about being able to levitate to cut about half the time off the journey. It still left a nightmare journey though. Otherwise you had to navigate along tracks in mountain range and it was maddening. It took ages and often lead you off target. Plus unless you mod it, (which I didn't) you're endlessy being attacked by re-populating enemies.
  
 I just gave up. Each time I came back and tried I remembered why I gave up and quit again. However I think I played over a hundred hours. To me it was great for much of it, and the difficulty getting to places was OK for a long time.
  
 The main point I think is, that every game made by whoever, after Morrwind had proper fast travel. Or a horse to get to travel points faster and easier.
  
 Neither do accept on me that I don't understand the principle of Morrowind. Exploration is a way sometimes to pick up quests. Same in The Witcher 3. I explore every site of interest. Morrowind with Overhaul Pack is definitely good looking enough just to go wandering. However I would always recommend play Morrowind with Morroblivion so that you can get around easily. Or Skywind. I know that there are many people would disagree, and that's fine. However I stand by my opinion. I just got bored of having to walk five minutes to get to tricky places, constantly backwards and forwards. Stuck doing the same bad journey for doing quests and intermittently needing to leave to sell stuff.
  
 About re-installing though. Point blank there is no way I would start Morrowind again. Stuff like Vivec being a maze, there is no way I would go through doing all those quests again. If I can get the installation back working I would be temepted to try continue. I think I still have the save file. However I think I would give up again.


----------



## Rhamnetin

The traveling is the focus of the game, not the quests.  Did you ever notice the hundreds of locations hidden all throughout every region?  Whether it's dungeons or whatever.  It's not The Witcher 3 which is more story and quest driven.  It sounds like you just walked along the main roads in The Elder Scrolls games and never thought to explore.  
  
 The quests in The Elder Scrolls games aren't designed to be enthralling in their own right, they're meant to take you some place incredible and the player is expected to explore the place, find the interesting tidbits of unique stories within, and kill things and loot.  So the quests rely entirely on the locations they take you to.  That's the design of the games, whether or not you like it is up to you of course.


----------



## Phishin Phool

Currently playing Dragon age inquisition and liking it a lot


----------



## GreenBow

Has anyone been looking into the progress of Star Citizen? It has been started with crowd-funding and the budget has reached nearly £100million been raised. All impressions so far are great.


----------



## catspaw

greenbow said:


> Has anyone been looking into the progress of Star Citizen? It has been started with crowd-funding and the budget has reached nearly £100million been raised. All impressions so far are great.


 
 Hard to tell.
 There is contradictory information on the internet.
 Some say they burned most of the fund already and are not even done with 20% of the game.
 Other say that its annoyed employed posting this sort of information.
  
 Its hard to tell who is not only telling the truth but actually accurately describing the situation.


----------



## martin vegas

Don't think the Divisions all that..looks the part but the gameplay isn't anything special!


----------



## MegaMushroom

Well... I'm happy to say Fire Emblem Fates is living up to my expectations.  Thankfully I didn't let all the drama and speculation ruin the game for me.  Honestly, this is like Fire Emblem Awakening, but better in every way.


----------



## Shizelbs

Life is Strange 8/10


----------



## CStian

martin vegas said:


> Don't think the Divisions all that..looks the part but the gameplay isn't anything special!


 
 That's disappointing. I was a bit hyped for it. Not worth it, it sounds like?


----------



## catspaw

cmacdaddy said:


> CS 1.6 --- 9/10
> 
> Starcraft --- 10/10
> 
> ...


 
 Starcraft 1?
 Im not only playing it but streaming a tournament of it on sundays, and I participated in it (not many to go thou, semifinals and finals left).
  
 Starcraft 1 was my introduction to competitive multiplayer and till this day, I never got bored of it. (unreal tournament original comes a distant second and dark souls 1 a distant 3rd). 10/10 (Probably the only game I ever gave a 10/10).
  
 My only problem is that Broodwar is like a drug, the more you take the more you want, and thats a problem when you are 32 (no wonder Im single .)
  
 Diablo 2 was my favorite "relax game".
  
 Not sure if my characters are still up (I try to keep them in b.net) but I created some of the most OP builds out there back in the day (I even forced one patch to come out, I think it was 1.10 when I figured out that blood golem+Iron maiden meant you were IMBA).
 Gotta love diablo 2 for having some many crazy stuff people came up with. 8.5/10 (While the game was great, it clearly had flaws, not all of them good).
  
 Warcraft 3 was never my cup of tea (after controlling massive armies in broodwar, controlling 10 units seems... not challenging. Im not saying its not, Im saying how it felt for me).
  
 Nostalgia... oh well .


----------



## JuanseAmador

Surprisingly Black Ops 3 is not that bad.


----------



## thewind32

catspaw said:


> Diablo 2 was my favorite "relax game".


 
 Wonder if you tried Grim Dawn? It's what I'm currently playing and I'm loving it.


----------



## FlyingFungus

Still working my way through Fallout 4 on PS4...slowly but surely.
  
 8.5/10 so far


----------



## Grom8

The Culling, super exhilarating especially in tense 1v1 situations. I havent played teams but that it looks fun aswell.


----------



## JuanseAmador

PES 2016 is definitely the best football game since Winning Eleven. I love this game so much, it feels so natural and alive. Props to Konami.


----------



## mkarikom

X-COM: Enemy Within
 9/10
  
 I've been pecking away at this one for a couple months, mostly on weekends.  It's a great turn-based tactical game with a huge strategy component that is very well integrated.  I'm docking one point because the storyline is non-existent.  But that is not really the point of this game, just a theoretical possibility that, if truly dialed-in would make this game even more perfect than it already is.


----------



## metalsonata

*Cave Story (2004)*
 Loved this game when it first came out, but for some reason I never beat it. Now, 12 years later, it turns out that I suck at platformers (I must be growing infirm in my old age) and am finding it quite challenging, but enjoyable, nonetheless.


----------



## serman005

mkarikom said:


> X-COM: Enemy Within
> 9/10
> 
> I've been pecking away at this one for a couple months, mostly on weekends.  It's a great turn-based tactical game with a huge strategy component that is very well integrated.  I'm docking one point because the storyline is non-existent.  But that is not really the point of this game, just a theoretical possibility that, if truly dialed-in would make this game even more perfect than it already is.


 

 +1


----------



## Phishin Phool

serman005 said:


> +1



I enjoyed this one a lot. Several of my buddies day XCOM 2 is even better


----------



## FallenAngel

I've been playing Papers Please recently and it's just brilliant! I absolutely love it. It's so nerve racking and surprisingly very emotionally involved. Your performance determines your pay and you have to pay bills at the end of every day. This wouldn't be so hard if the actions you take to potentially save money or perhaps if you simply didn't make enough that day might mean your family members can get sick and die because of it.


----------



## metalsonata

Just wrapped up Cave Story--I know there are multiple endings and all sorts of cool secrets, but I blazed through it as quickly as I could, taking the path of least resistance. It was pretty damn great, and I think that eventually I may try digging around in it some more, even if I really, really suck at it. Anyways, something possessed me to install _Starcraft _and _Starcraft: Brood War_ (1998), which I have not played in well over a decade. Turns out that I suck at this too, but the trip down memory lane is a very welcome one. Maybe once I've gotten though the originals I'll give _Starcraft II _a shot, particularly now that the plot seems to finally be finished. A little heart-broken that Blizzard doesn't seem to sell _Warcraft_, _Warcraft II_, or _Diablo_ through Battle.net. Would love to relive my childhood with those games. Wonder if I've still got the discs lying around somewhere. I doubt it. Oh well, I'm probably going to have to at least give _Warcraft III_ a shot--hard to believe, but I never played it.


----------



## keenthong

I am looking forward to Darksouls 3 tomorrow. Anyone playing it?


----------



## FlyingFungus

keenthong said:


> I am looking forward to Darksouls 3 tomorrow. Anyone playing it?


 

 I know I will be at some point.


----------



## CaptSIow

Ive been playing Rainbow Six Siege, The Witcher 3, and Dark Souls (1).
 All 3 i really like but damn...Dark Souls is hard. I didn't realize how serious they were when the game case said "Prepare To Die"


----------



## kova4a

Just got the Apocalypse edition of Dark Souls 3. Will be leaving impressions in the coming days


----------



## catspaw

captsiow said:


> Ive been playing Rainbow Six Siege, The Witcher 3, and Dark Souls (1).
> All 3 i really like but damn...Dark Souls is hard. I didn't realize how serious they were when the game case said "Prepare To Die"


 
 Its actually not "hard", but it has a steep learning curve because dieing is part of the learning process (each enemy is a different micro world you have to learn).
  
 Have fun, I sure miss my first play thou.


----------



## Phishin Phool

H





kova4a said:


> Just got the Apocalypse edition of Dark Souls 3. Will be leaving impressions in the coming days



A third of the way through and I can let you know that it is awesome


----------



## kova4a

phishin phool said:


> H
> A third of the way through and I can let you know that it is awesome


 
 Yeah, I've already put around 15 hours into it and like it. There are some things I don't like in comparison to the previous games like the more linear areas, non-upradeable types of equipment etc., but I like the smoother combat quite a bit even though the combat speed takes some getting used to for Souls veterans like me as it makes some weapon choices not very viable for PvE like the greatswords in comparison to straight swords


----------



## martin vegas

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







 The man to watch for the dark souls 3 streams!


----------



## GreenBow

I am currently playing TimeShift on Steam. It's on sale this weekend, and bought it for £2.50 because it was on sale. With it having a high Steam rating, I didn't really give it much though about buying, I just hit purchase.
  
 It's OK, and I have played about three and a half hours. It's a straight-forward linear FPS shooter, which is just the kid of game for me. Basically though, I am about a hundred-and-eight hours into Thw Witcher 3 and I stopped playing for a while. TimeShift gives me just the shooter gaming I was after because I played TW3 straight through, unfinished as yet.
  
 TimeShift: the graphics are oldish, but OK. I like the guns and combat. It started well, then suddenly got tough, but it was because it required use of time-control. Otherwise you die. Apparently it's about six hours long, but I don't know myself. I think I could give it a confident 7.2/10. If the graphics were more modern, then a better score. However the graphics do not really detract from playing, so it works.


----------



## GreenBow

@martin vegas, yeah thank you for the reputation point and comment. I am playing now. I got to a point where I am trying to decide if I go on with the crossbow with exploding bolts. Or go back to my favourite weapon in all games, the sniper rifle. Only three weapon slots and I am keeping the main machine-gun, and the shotgun. 
  
 Really though I figured I should post because I noticed it TimeShift in the Steam, Activision sale. I figured best say, so other folks could spot it to buy.
  
 I totally agree with all your comparison. The slowing of time makes it feel F.E.A.R.-like but you get other time-shifts too. I am outside in snow right now and it looks great. Good game. For £2.50, if you like action linear shooters, as you say, it's a great price.
  
 (NB. Nice easy save system; good enough guns and kills. I love the shredding enemy effect.)


----------



## Phishin Phool

kova4a said:


> Yeah, I've already put around 15 hours into it and like it. There are some things I don't like in comparison to the previous games like the more linear areas, non-upradeable types of equipment etc., but I like the smoother combat quite a bit even though the combat speed takes some getting used to for Souls veterans like me as it makes some weapon choices not very viable for PvE like the greatswords in comparison to straight swords


 
 The game certainly is more linear. As far as upgrade - what can't be upgraded? I have around 40 hours in at this point since I was off work most of last week and I have been playing since the first dragon fire breath in the beginning with the claymore greatsword - it is now +6 and refined and pretty much wrecks stuff. Get a stable shield and beef up STR and DEX. I am not however very nimble - that is why I wear a ring that gives +3 to dex and also allows you to be invisible when you roll.


----------



## kova4a

phishin phool said:


> The game certainly is more linear. As far as upgrade - what can't be upgraded? I have around 40 hours in at this point since I was off work most of last week and I have been playing since the first dragon fire breath in the beginning with the claymore greatsword - it is now +6 and refined and pretty much wrecks stuff. Get a stable shield and beef up STR and DEX. I am not however very nimble - that is why I wear a ring that gives +3 to dex and also allows you to be invisible when you roll.


 
 Well, it's pretty obvious - armor pieces can't be upgraded. I also didn't have much time to play last week because of work and my gf (I told her that I might have to leave her when the game is released and she was actually worried lol) but I've sunk in around 30 hours. The Claymore was my go to weapon for PvE and PvP in DS2 but now greatswords are pretty slow and don't provide enough damage boost to offset the sluggishness. I was also looking forward to the hollowslayer GS, which is pretty much mirrah GS from DS2 and used to be awesome but disappointment again. Straight swords are beasts. I made a quality build and two-hand a refined dark sword +7 and it is so much better than any GS - there is a reason why almost everyone seems to be using it aside from the sunlight straight sword. I hate that there is no power stance in DS3 as dual wielding provided literally a ton of great weapon combos and variations in DS2 and made PvP, so fun and why From decided to abandon it is a huge mystery.
  
 Another disappointment is the Estoc, which was awesome in DS2 with the leo ring but now it kinda sucks. I kinda got used to the enemies' speed, so don't use a shield as shields in Souls games start to become useless in NG+ and beyond anyway.On another note, bows are nice and quite viable if you go for the composite or short one and use the rapid fire skill. This time around no 999 arrows but I like that as it limits cheesing.
  
 Also, I picked up the black iron armor set last night, which was my favorite in DS1, so I'm happy now, although I kinda want to pair it with the Cathedral knight helm but I just can't receive it even after 2 hours of farming for it and I have 15 luck. It was the same with the Lothric sword and spear, which took me 3 hours of farming.
  
 Overall, iit's a Souls game and I love it but there are a lot of things missing and changed for the bad and the game feels a bit hollow (pardon the pun) at times compared to the previous games. Like the upgrading - I don't actually want the obscure upgrading from Demon's Souls back but this is one thing that has been getting more and more simplified with each new Souls game. Also, powerstancing provided a lot more great variety than the weapon skills, which become somewhat boring in a while (Farron GS is pretty fun to use though)


----------



## kova4a

Btw, the Thrall axe is light as a dagger but few times more powerful and has quickstep, which makes it great. I think that soon players will realize its viability.


----------



## Nycalex

Street fighter 5 = not liking the mechanics, way too footsie dependent gameplay. rating it 6.5 out of 10, since the game shipped BAREBONES. so many features missing.
  
 USF4= i still play this every day, one of the greatest fighting games ever. 9/10.
  
 Dota 2= 8/10. been playing dota for over 10 years, still much to learn.
  
 Rise of the tomb raider = better than the original, incredible graphics. multiplayer is quite fun. 9/10
  
 Dark souls 3 = i don't have time to memorize and practice everything, so for me it's a 6/10 on the fun factor. easily a 9/10 if i was unemployed and living in my mom's basement.
  
 witcher 3 = 6/10, very boring and repetitive as far as sidequests go.
  
 Fallout 4= 8/10, not better than 3m, but the base building is quite fun.
  
 Diablo 3 = gets better every patch, but still no where near what diablo 2 was. The game needs TRADING and PVP. 7/10
  
 Final fantasy 9 for PC: wait until it goes on sale. it plays on 4:3 scale, cannot change. big bummer, 5/10.
  
 The division (PC): fun for the first 10 hours. VERY grind heavy and repetitive after that. 6/10
  
 well, these are all games i'm currently playing.


----------



## vinakro

I've dedicated most of my time to Dark Souls 3 and The Division recently.
  
 I've been a fan of the Souls series since Demons Souls. Dark Souls 3 is easily the best of the whole series.  The environments are diverse, there are fun secrets everywhere, the mechanics are mostly solid, the bosses are awesome (I actually had a jaw-drop moment for one of the later boss). PvE is almost perfect to me. PvP has some issues, but still better than most of the other games. 9.5/10 for me.
  
 Division is pretty fun, but pretty grind-heavy. The recent changes helped alleviate things and added some variety, but I still spend most of my days post-30 repeating daily missions and assignments and then logging out. 7/10


----------



## GreenBow

@Nycalex, I am very close to completeion of The Witcher 3: The Wild Hunt.
  
 I am surprised that anyone found it a grind or boring. I have had my eyes pinned open by it since I first started playing. I have pretty much loved every quest, treasure hunt, and contract. I am, in fact in bits that it is about to end. I have loved the combat so all quests are just more fun.
  
 I think the main quest with the Baron was a bit annoying but on the whole it was OK. It ended well. Many people like that quest, and it worked out for the best.
  
 I keep thinking I should buy the DLC to stay in the Witcher world. I found the game a solid 9.5/10 easy.


----------



## martin vegas

Playing dark souls 3 on ps4..wasn't going to get it because it was too much like bloodborne..enjoying it but the controls are a bit frustrating..you can't cancel your attack and roll out of danger the way you should be able to..still don't think it's the best souls game..it's early days, it could be!


----------



## kova4a

martin vegas said:


> Playing dark souls 3 on ps4..wasn't going to get it because it was too much like bloodborne..enjoying it but the controls are a bit frustrating..you can't cancel your attack and roll out of danger the way you should be able to..still don't think it's the best souls game..it's early days, it could be!


 
 It's definitely not the best Souls game but it's not bad either. I already finished NG with all the secret areas and optional bosses and now I'm focusing on pvp. I maintain my opinion that DS3 feels a bit hollow and simplified in certain aspects


----------



## Kaszanas

Starcraft 2 10/10 - One of the best games, challange is up there, you need to be good and know your game to do anything in this one, it is basically an e-sports game so... And it is 1v1 mostly, there is no blaming other, there is only you to blame
 World of Warships - 7/10 - I like the sound very much, but as those are warships the pace of the game is little too slow as you can read Facebook during gameplay and nothing will happen.
 WarThunder - 9/10 - This game is really pleasureable when it comes to graphics and historical gameplay, everything looks really nice.
 As you can see I play mostly multiplayer games  If you play Starcraft hit me up!


----------



## alv4426

Catching up on all the telltale games, walking dead season 1 and game of thrones were good and wolf among us is starting out good too.


----------



## catspaw

kaszanas said:


> Starcraft 2 10/10 - One of the best games, challange is up there, you need to be good and know your game to do anything in this one, it is basically an e-sports game so... And it is 1v1 mostly, there is no blaming other, there is only you to blame
> World of Warships - 7/10 - I like the sound very much, but as those are warships the pace of the game is little too slow as you can read Facebook during gameplay and nothing will happen.
> WarThunder - 9/10 - This game is really pleasureable when it comes to graphics and historical gameplay, everything looks really nice.
> As you can see I play mostly multiplayer games  If you play Starcraft hit me up!


 
 What version of SC2 do you play?
 I liked WoL, but didnt go on to HOTS or LOTV.
 Its a nice game over all, but I preffer SC1 (broodwar).


----------



## oqvist

IL2 Cliffs of Dover. Hard to rate this game it was abandoned and have bugs from hell but there is tons of superb quality to flight models and airplane and for sure if you just want a dogfight it´s excellent. I guess it´s old news now there is IL 2 BOS but that is still early access and will probably cost quite a bit more to invest in. Tempting to install IL 2 1946 again. I just prety that these will get VR support not just War Thunder.


----------



## delfine22

I actually just started replaying Legend of Dragoon (love the classics) 9/10!. I love the storyline of this game. I remember when I first saw the commercial of it as a kid and Dart did his dragoon transformation I was so impressed. Still a great game and probably on my top 5 RPGs.


----------



## Kaszanas

catspaw said:


> What version of SC2 do you play?
> I liked WoL, but didnt go on to HOTS or LOTV.
> Its a nice game over all, but I preffer SC1 (broodwar).


 
  
 I am playing only LotV - as I started my StarCraft II with that.
 Before that I was only playing like Warcraft II and Warcraft III. DotA and old school stuff, never been into Starcraft I myself.
 but SC2 is cool 
 I want to dig it up more so I am planning to get all the game versions and trace the story.


----------



## GreenBow

I just played Resident Evil revelations. 4/10.
  
 It has a horrid stutter problem which they won't fix. It uses the same map conituously and should be called Resident Evil Backtracking. The graphics are like average year 2003 even though it was released in 2012. I liked for about the first three or four hours. By seen hours I noticed I was bored. By eith hours I just wantd it to end. I finished it after eleven hours, by which time all positive feelings I experienced earlier with it, were destroyed.
  
 After, I started playing episode 1 of Resident Evil Revelations 2. Graphics are a marked inmrovement. Has an even worse stuttering problem. Extremely fiddly to play. You have to endlessly swap between characters. Basically one of them carries a torch which you have to focus to find and collect loot. It emans you have to do every area with both characters. One to fight, the other to search. 5/10
  
 I bought both in X-mas sale.


----------



## HaNs SuPeR

Counter Strike: Global Offensive 9.75/10
  
 Only game I play very much is Counter Strike: Global Offensive (about an hour a day total, mostly Demolition, Arms Race and Deathmatch, Comp when I can dedicate an hour uninterrupted).
 been playing this game off and on since it was a mod for Half-Life.
 It is still the best FPS hands down, it's always the same but I always keep playing it.
 I've tried many other FPS and they all feel sluggish and lack the precision of CS:GO.
  
 If you want to see how this game CAN be played, watch some Pro Match footage on HLTV.org or utube. It's far from mindless mowing down aliens and monsters with ridiculous weapons.  
 It is the perfect combination of realistic and fun to play.
  
 Elite Dangerous is my new Space Game. Just scratching the surface on it. I like it so far. It also seems more realistic than other Space Sims. But after a while I feel I need to shoot ppl and switch back to CS:GO
  
 CS:GO has a learning curve, watch WarOwl tutorials at minimum if you want to have much fun playing the game.


----------



## minimoose12

Currently playing: All on pc at 4k
  
 MGS:V Rated 5/5
  
 CS:GO Rated 4/5
  
 Overwatch Rated 4/5
  
 Minecraft Rated 3/5 It gets a bit old after 5 years lol.


----------



## GreenBow

I almost bought Doom. I saw it on BundleStars for £35, plus I had a voucher for 20% and game or bundle with them. It would have been £28 if the voucher would have worked in conjunction. However I held back because there are no reviews yet, and I only use the single player aspect of games. Neither is it my olicy to buy on day 1 or pre-order. I can wait until there is a bargain deal.


----------



## polyrhythm66

Just played DOOM for about 2 hours. the single campaign it's brilliant with that old-school feel and non-stop swiftness, but multiplayer is disappointing. £28 it's a good price imo.
  
 edit: here's a gameplay https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yYp8ZeQ-I8


----------



## GreenBow

polyrhythm66 said:


> Just played DOOM for about 2 hours. the single campaign it's brilliant with that old-school feel and non-stop swiftness, but multiplayer is disappointing. £28 it's a good price imo.
> 
> edit: here's a gameplay https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yYp8ZeQ-I8


 

 Thank you. The reviews soming on Steam are very positive and I partly wish I had bought it. However within a year it will have been available for less so no worries. I am thinking of replaying Doom 3 at the moment. I am also thinking of replaying Alien: Isolation. Plus I have on Assasin's Creed: Syndicate on Uplay downloaded: I got it free with an Nvidia card.
  
 Also I am thinking about The Witcher 3 Season Pass. At the moment it is £20 but as soon as it goes to about £15, I will buy it.
  
 Glad you like Doom. As I said, I kind of wish I had bought it; full price now though.


----------



## Gofspar

Just finished DOOM, great game.
  
 I don't get all of the rage from reviewers because it feels different than the originals.
 If it wasn't changed people would still complain about it being the "same game".
  
 Now to play CS:GO, the ever annoying rage inducing game I always come back to.


----------



## FlyingFungus

Is Doom worth full price? Or am I better of waiting until it goes down in price after a year?


----------



## Gofspar

flyingfungus said:


> Is Doom worth full price? Or am I better of waiting until it goes down in price after a year?


 
 I'd just jump on it, drivers aren't crap either like alot of recent launches.
  
 game is perfect imo.


----------



## FlyingFungus

gofspar said:


> I'd just jump on it, drivers aren't crap either like alot of recent launches.
> 
> game is perfect imo.


 

 Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## Sohaib Naeem

I fell out in love with gaming (despite owning every ps console since the 1) but Uncharted 4.... boy does that have me hooked.
  
 I swore to myself I am only going to play it for 30 mins and I found myself still playing 4 hours later.
  
 Best game this gen so far.


----------



## FlyingFungus

I too just don't game much anymore. It took me forever to finally beat the main story of Fallout 4 because I play maybe once a week for about an hour or 2 at the most.
  
 Uncharted 4 does look amazing. I enjoyed the previous 3. I'll probably get that along with Doom and Dark Souls 3. How I'll find time to play any of them, I have no idea lol.


----------



## Sohaib Naeem

The sad realization of getting older with responsibilities.
  
 I'm exactly the same, I hardly have any spare time.
  
 Sucks.


----------



## CaveManta

You guys are all playing these new-fangled 3D games with their graphics and such, and I've been playing Undertale. Well, not just playing it. I'm addicted. I might need help.


----------



## martin vegas

Took me ages to beat this boss!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gofspar

martin vegas said:


> Took me ages to beat this boss!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 Dancer is one of the hardest bosses in the game.
 ez sailing from now on.


----------



## metalsonata

I've been playing Baldur's Gate II for the last month in what limited time I have to play, and am still in the starting city. I have not played and beat it since it first came out 16 years ago, and I'm pleased to find that it's still as engrossing and challenging as I remembered it being. When was the last time I played a RPG that gripped me so fully? There have been some bright spots, to be sure, in the last 16 years. The Mass Effect series, Pillars of Eternity, and Final Fantasy XII spring to mind, and I'm sure there are others. But frankly, they all pale in comparison. The last time I played a RPG that gripped me so fully was the last time I played Baldur's Gate II. Looking forward to spending an unholy number of months with it.


----------



## Rhamnetin

metalsonata said:


> I've been playing Baldur's Gate II for the last month in what limited time I have to play, and am still in the starting city. I have not played and beat it since it first game out 16 years ago, and I'm pleased to find that it's still as engrossing and challenging as I remembered it being. When was the last time I played a RPG that gripped me so fully? There have been some bright spots, to be sure, in the last 16 years. The Mass Effect series, Pillars of Eternity, and Final Fantasy XII spring to mind, and I'm sure there are others. But frankly, they all pale in comparison. The last time I played a RPG that gripped me so fully was the last time I played Baldur's Gate II. Looking forward to spending an unholy number of months with it.


 
  
 I suggest Neverwinter Nights 2: Mask of the Betrayer if you haven't played it already.  Its storytelling is the next best after Planescape: Torment, while much of its gameplay (variety, depth) is unparalleled.  
  
 Baldur's Gate II is actually being remade on Neverwinter Nights 2's engine, by the same people who made Baldur's Gate: Reloaded.  They use the original soundtracks (along with new ones), voice clips, movies, and remake all of the missing races, spells, and feats (not that many are missing), so they are essentially perfect remakes.  I look forward to that.


----------



## metalsonata

rhamnetin said:


> I suggest Neverwinter Nights 2: Mask of the Betrayer if you haven't played it already.  Its storytelling is the next best after Planescape: Torment, while much of its gameplay (variety, depth) is unparalleled.
> 
> Baldur's Gate II is actually being remade on Neverwinter Nights 2's engine, by the same people who made Baldur's Gate: Reloaded.  They use the original soundtracks (along with new ones), voice clips, movies, and remake all of the missing races, spells, and feats (not that many are missing), so they are essentially perfect remakes.  I look forward to that.


 
  
 I've heard great things about it--it's on my list.


----------



## GreenBow

I finished Dead Island a day or two ago. Marks, about 6/10. It's kind of OK and I loved it when I was at about ten hours in. However it had taken so long to get a hang of it. Then after that it gradually got boring until I almost gave up. It took me a whole year to play it because I was stopping and giving up on it.
  
 I think the main issue was that it was so repetitive. I m not a fan of melee with zombies. Had it used guns that were effective it would have been a blast of a game. I got so fed up of having to combat close up and getting hit and knocked. Weapons wearing out. Guns having barely any effect on zombies. It was kind of hard work.
  
 I have Dead Island: Riptide too because I bought the pack on Steam but I don't know if I will play it. My final comclusion was if it had been a shooter it would have been so much fun.


----------



## CaveManta

I had a lot of fun playing Dead Island with my family. I feel it's the kind of game that would only really be fun in multiplayer. But it still does get kinda boring. I ended up just running off to find glitches.


----------



## GreenBow

cavemanta said:


> I had a lot of fun playing Dead Island with my family. I feel it's the kind of game that would only really be fun in multiplayer. But it still does get kinda boring. I ended up just running off to find glitches.


 

 Yeh true I was playing single player. It took thirty-four hours to complete, over a year. Might be fun with other players.


----------



## GREQ

greenbow said:


> cavemanta said:
> 
> 
> > I had a lot of fun playing Dead Island with my family. I feel it's the kind of game that would only really be fun in multiplayer. But it still does get kinda boring. I ended up just running off to find glitches.
> ...


 
 Nah... I played it with 3 friends, after 16 hours we got about half way through the second area, and we just gave up.
 So much repetition and grinding. 
 We all agreed it was just too boring. 
  
 After quickly learning the easy strategies how to kill the harder zombies it just became a grind because ammunition was always too low and hard to find, and even the more advanced weapons you can craft didn't really seem to give more damage than simply clubbing/hacking/slashing them with basic weapons.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Also it felt like every mission was the same basic pattern...   
 "please get this thing, and bring it back....."
  
 *goes to get thing... brings it back*
  
 "oh thanks, we don't really care because we're all still screwed... here's zero reward for your effort"


----------



## GreenBow

greq said:


> Nah... I played it with 3 friends, after 16 hours we got about half way through the second area, and we just gave up.
> So much repetition and grinding.
> We all agreed it was just too boring.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It divides opinion then.
  
 Not only does it grind along, but it sends you back to the same places with zombies back to kill again. I really got fed up.
  
 You are right about not enough ammo. It's so scarce and basically useless against zombies too. I swear though, I think if they had made it a shooter I could have played it all day long. I doubt I would ever have got bored of shooting them to get stuff done. Zombies and guns are like 'salt and vinegar'.


----------



## CaveManta

Have you guys tried Dying Light? It's very similar, except it's got parkour and stuff. I haven't played it myself, but I've really been looking to try it out!


----------



## catspaw

cavemanta said:


> Have you guys tried Dying Light? It's very similar, except it's got parkour and stuff. I haven't played it myself, but I've really been looking to try it out!


 
 Dying Light has a similar problem as dead island had in that it takes forever to get used to the controls.
 There are two things that Dying light made me stop playing (apart from that other problems for me were not deal breakers):
  
 1. The parkour has a problem with getting stuck on small obstacles that are simply not in your field of view (usually a trash bin at your left or right).
 What I am saying is that you feel like realistically those should not be a problem to keep running unless you are a really fat dude.
  
 2. Weapon durability. They tend to break. fast (like 25 swings, you need 4-5 for a regular zombie, MANY more for a strong one). You can repair, but only a fixed amount of times untill the weapon is unusable.
 I liked more Stalkers approach: you can repair, but it costs and the weapon slowly degrades in quality over time. In this game its just Too fast.
  
 If neither of those things feel like they will be a problem for you, and you can get a hang of the controls, the game is quite fun.
  
 Exploration is cool, night/day cycles are a good addition... in general a step up from dead island, bt with a few problems still in it.


----------



## Gofspar

catspaw said:


> Dying Light has a similar problem as dead island had in that it takes forever to get used to the controls.
> There are two things that Dying light made me stop playing (apart from that other problems for me were not deal breakers):
> 
> 1. The parkour has a problem with getting stuck on small obstacles that are simply not in your field of view (usually a trash bin at your left or right).
> ...


 
 game still manages to scare me, zombies are a no bueno for me.


----------



## CaveManta

gofspar said:


> game still manages to scare me, zombies are a no bueno for me.


 
 HAHA! I love your avatar. Does the parrot sing back the music?
 You know, I've actually been thinking about zombies a bit lately, and I realized for the first time that they actually would be terrifying in real life. But in zombie games and movies, I just don't find them scary, for some reason. But yeah! I'ma get this game, and I guess I'll get Dead Island Remastered when that comes out so I can play it with my family again..and run off to find glitches.


----------



## catspaw

gofspar said:


> game still manages to scare me, zombies are a no bueno for me.


 
 As long as I can fight back, games dont scare me. Thats why I like games like Amnesia and Outlast a lot.
 In real life Id probably be the second one to get infected thou .


----------



## Gofspar

cavemanta said:


> HAHA! I love your avatar. Does the parrot sing back the music?
> You know, I've actually been thinking about zombies a bit lately, and I realized for the first time that they actually would be terrifying in real life. But in zombie games and movies, I just don't find them scary, for some reason. But yeah! I'ma get this game, and I guess I'll get Dead Island Remastered when that comes out so I can play it with my family again..and run off to find glitches.


 
 I haven't tried that, I should see what it does, for science!
  
 let me go find some batteries


----------



## Gofspar

cavemanta said:


> HAHA! I love your avatar. Does the parrot sing back the music?
> You know, I've actually been thinking about zombies a bit lately, and I realized for the first time that they actually would be terrifying in real life. But in zombie games and movies, I just don't find them scary, for some reason. But yeah! I'ma get this game, and I guess I'll get Dead Island Remastered when that comes out so I can play it with my family again..and run off to find glitches.


 
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yooU6DPEcQ
  
 The Parrot experiment was a success!
  
 It does infact sing back the music.


----------



## CaveManta

Wow, that is one silly parrot. The ending was perfect! And nice gaming rig!
 Because it sings back the music, you now have a headphone stand + speaker combo! Except it's high-pitched and horrible quality.


----------



## Gofspar

cavemanta said:


> Wow, that is one silly parrot. The ending was perfect! And nice gaming rig!
> Because it sings back the music, you now have a headphone stand + speaker combo! Except it's high-pitched and horrible quality.


 
 also speeds up whats played back to it, I use it to drive my dogs crazy.


----------



## Ben Che

Currently playing Fallout 4.    60 hours in, I'd give it a *4/5  *
  
 Mecahnics are smooth, I actually enjoy the player voice and the dialogue (once you install the mod that fixes those stupid dialogue options and gives you the whole text), it's just lacking abit of that truly immersive rpg feel that new vegas had.


----------



## GreenBow

Replaying Doom 3.
  
 It's alright but it's hard work.
  
 The stuff that annoys me are stuff like:
 messing about on the service lift - I always get stuck there
 constant footsteps
 getting lost in maze areas
 locker codes
 odd weapon sounds


----------



## CaveManta

Oh, man, I flipping love Doom 3! (I have a weird opinion when it comes to games..)
    The graphics are amazing (except for weird-looking characters), with superb lighting and shader that almost rivals current-gen games. The sound design blows you away! When an enemy spawns in, you hear the whispering, which is eerie, then the flipping bass drops. The bass in this game gets so crazy that it wants to clip, and it's just epic! Especially when you shoot the hyperblaster..loudest gun ever! And all the enemies sound so cool and/or creepy, like the revenant with his mechanical growling.
    If I had to complain about Doom 3, it would be about how useless almost every weapon is apart from the shotgun. The shotgun one-hit kills almost every enemy, yet the other weapons are like pea shooters. The machine gun and pistol shouldn't even exist.
 Edit: I also hate fighting the humanoid characters. They're way too difficult compared to other enemies, almost always getting a hit on you before you can hurt them.


----------



## GreenBow

cavemanta said:


> Oh, man, I flipping love Doom 3! (I have a weird opinion when it comes to games..)
> The graphics are amazing (except for weird-looking characters), with superb lighting and shader that almost rivals current-gen games. The sound design blows you away! When an enemy spawns in, you hear the whispering, which is eerie, then the flipping bass drops. The bass in this game gets so crazy that it wants to clip, and it's just epic! Especially when you shoot the hyperblaster..loudest gun ever! And all the enemies sound so cool and/or creepy, like the revenant with his mechanical growling.
> If I had to complain about Doom 3, it would be about how useless almost every weapon is apart from the shotgun. The shotgun one-hit kills almost every enemy, yet the other weapons are like pea shooters. The machine gun and pistol shouldn't even exist.
> Edit: I also hate fighting the humanoid characters. They're way too difficult compared to other enemies, almost always getting a hit on you before you can hurt them.


 

 I think I always liked it; still do. This must be about my tenth play.
  
 I like the combat.
  
 The graphics are acting a bit wierd on me though. I have moded the config file to get it to run in 1080p. However some of the textures are like 480p stretched up from 4:3 aspect.
  
 Like this picture here shows that the screens are clear, but the surrounding desk areas with terrible textures. It's like this right through everywhere. (The screens look very clear in the game. This picture makes them look a little less clear.)


----------



## FlyingFungus

cavemanta said:


> Oh, man, I flipping love Doom 3! (I have a weird opinion when it comes to games..)
> The graphics are amazing (except for weird-looking characters), with superb lighting and shader that almost rivals current-gen games. The sound design blows you away! When an enemy spawns in, you hear the whispering, which is eerie, then the flipping bass drops. The bass in this game gets so crazy that it wants to clip, and it's just epic! Especially when you shoot the hyperblaster..loudest gun ever! And all the enemies sound so cool and/or creepy, like the revenant with his mechanical growling.
> If I had to complain about Doom 3, it would be about how useless almost every weapon is apart from the shotgun. The shotgun one-hit kills almost every enemy, yet the other weapons are like pea shooters. The machine gun and pistol shouldn't even exist.
> Edit: I also hate fighting the humanoid characters. They're way too difficult compared to other enemies, almost always getting a hit on you before you can hurt them.


 

 The Dead Space series (especially 1 and 2, haven't really played Dead Space 3) has some awesome audio design, similar to Doom 3.


----------



## GreenBow

cavemanta said:


> HAHA! I love your avatar. Does the parrot sing back the music?
> You know, I've actually been thinking about zombies a bit lately, and I realized for the first time that they actually would be terrifying in real life. But in zombie games and movies, I just don't find them scary, for some reason. But yeah! I'ma get this game, and I guess I'll get Dead Island Remastered when that comes out so I can play it with my family again..and run off to find glitches.


 
  
 I noticed that the remastered editions of Dead Island/Riptide, are on sale on steam today for owners of the originals. I could buy the HD version of Riptide for £1.80. I actually might do. They are released on May 31st I think.
  
 I know I got bored of Dead Island, but oddly I am kind of liking Riptide. I have played about two hours, so I hope I can transfer my save file over; no worries if not, I'll start again. It will help if it looks better.


----------



## CaveManta

That kind of reminds me of an issue I had! I tried playing Quake 4 on my modern PC, and I noticed that textures just didn't seem to look as good as they used to. I was worried that modern Windows was unable to play the game properly. So I brought out my ancient PC from, like, 12 years ago, installed Quake 4, booted it up, and...the textures looked the same. And it was whether I was running the game at 16:9 or 4:3. So weird! Maybe I'm just used to textures in modern games...
  
 Now the textures you're seeing in Doom 3, those are horrible! They're all stretched out and funky @.@...They're definitely messed up, lol. I have no idea what could be causing that.


----------



## catspaw

Games do get a new life with good audio.
 Atmospheric ones especially. 
 Dead Space, Stalker, Amnesia, Outlast, Dark Souls.... even Alan Wake got more interesting.
  
 Some of those I would have rated lower if I had poor audio in them.
  
 The ones that have great soundtracks improve a little as well, but the sens of being in the world is much better with good sound.


----------



## Ben Che

Just started playing doom 3. Sounds great, lovethe retro influence on the soundtrack


----------



## GreenBow

ben che said:


> Just started playing doom 3. Sounds great, lovethe retro influence on the soundtrack


 
  
 I am replaying Doom 3 still.
  
 Someone on Steam told me about a mod to make it look better. http://www.moddb.com/mods/doom-3-redux


----------



## whirlwind

greenbow said:


> ben che said:
> 
> 
> > Just started playing doom 3. Sounds great, lovethe retro influence on the soundtrack
> ...


 
 I replayed Doom 3 a little over a year ago and modded it up and it looked pretty good....here are some shots.


----------



## GreenBow

whirlwind said:


> I replayed Doom 3 a little over a year ago and modded it up and it looked pretty good....here are some shots.


 
  
 It does look nice.
  
 I said a few posts back that I was having difficulty with my graphics on Doom 3. I am sure it's not normal. When I replayed D3 a few years ago, the graphics were quite good. I may be viewing through nostalgia glasses though.
  
 I haven't applied the mod because there's some kind of mix of low and high res textures on my current game. Modding will give me the same but with other modded textures.
  
 It is a good game though and I think it suffers a massive amount of undeserved criticism. I never objected about its move away from the format of Doom and Doom 2. I think that the early games were the way they were by accident. That was all that was really possible at the time. Graphics were poor and did not lend to in depth story telling. Better to just put lots of groovy monsters in the game back then.
  
 Doom 3 had everything at its disposal, and did often recapture lots of enemies at once. That gets forgotten though.


----------



## CaveManta

Yeah, when you go to Hell, Doom 3 does get pretty, shall I say, hectic? But it still focuses a little bit more on atmosphere rather than sheer action, at least until you get to one of the crazy parts where enemies are spawning in all over the place.
    A lot of people hate the slow pacing, especially with audio logs and PDAs being placed into the game. (It's weird how Doom became a bit like System Shock, its competitor). But you don't have to read or listen to those things, you can just keep moving on and blasting monsters. Play the game your way!

 I just remembered another thing I hate the most in Doom 3. ...Infinite spawning spiders! SO ANNOYING!


----------



## GreenBow

Totally agree about the audio logs. I was forgetting that aspect because I collect them all but I don't read any. I use a print off of the codes needed for lockers and access to places.
  
 I just arrived at the Hell dimension and took a break. Just prior to that is one of the parts of the game which I always get wrong. The teleporters. Once you have used pad three, the next control panel allows you to go to pad four. However if you hit pad four, you just go around the loop of teleporters again until you get back to that panel with four on. You have to hit pad one with 'exit' written on it. It drives me mad every-time I play because I forget and go round so many times.


----------



## Rhamnetin

It's amusing how in some ways Doom 3's lighting system is more advanced than modern games.  Its ratio of actual dynamic light sources is higher for one, and it has actual color blending as seen here:


----------



## Davidium

If this game has not been mentioned in this thread, shoutout to Uncharted 4! I have not played the whole game yet, but as a fan of the franchise, it's a realiy exciting game!


----------



## MightySam06

Uncharted 4.  10/10.  Absolute jaw dropping graphics.  In some parts of the game the lighting, mist, shadows make it look incredibly life like.  The story thus far is amazing as well.  It's one of those games you do not want it to end.


----------



## cmabooty

Plants vs zombies: garden warfare 2. Great game. 9/10. 
Geometry Wars 3: great mindless game. 8/10. 

Soon: MGS V. Just got it for $15 from gamefly.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Fallout 4 -10/10*
  
 I finally was able to buy a PS4 after wanting a new console for years. Too many other things I need to pay for.
 Anyway, this and Uncharted 4 are why I wanted to get a new PS4. Totally worth it just for this game alone.
  
 I actually didn't love it the first day because I constantly was running out of ammo, had terrible weapons and there was no good loot in the area of the map I was exploring.
  
 Somehow the game was hard at first for me because of having such bad weapons and not much ammo. Having a companion on "Normal" almost seems like cheating. I don't know why I always kept one around since I never did that in Fallout 3.
  
 Once I got into the story I was hooked. I finished it a week ago but plan on spending way more time in the game.
  
 I was worried it would be way worse than Fallout 3, but it's just as good.
  
 The only thing I don't like about it is the weapon modding process isn't as good as I thought it'd be. Too many crappy pipe rifles around!
  
 PS unfortunately i'm really TERRIBLE at building houses. You should see how bad mine are. You'd think I was drunk or something when I built it.
  
 I bought Uncharted 3 on release date but haven't played it. Rented Dark Souls 2 today and bought my favorite game Dishonored, but the definitive edition.


----------



## Rhamnetin

tdockweiler said:


> *Fallout 4 -10/10*
> 
> I finally was able to buy a PS4 after wanting a new console for years. Too many other things I need to pay for.
> Anyway, this and Uncharted 4 are why I wanted to get a new PS4. Totally worth it just for this game alone.
> ...


 
  
 Bought a PS4 for Fallout 4?  That's actually the last system in Bethesda's mind when designing it.  I hear Far Harbor is both far better than the base game (I haven't played Far Harbor yet) and runs at around 15 FPS on the PS4.  Haven't heard the same about XBOX One though, but I wouldn't be surprised if Bethesda "sabotages" the PS4 version.  PS4 doesn't get mods if I recall correctly, while they're trying to force mods onto the XBOX One version but most modders are resistant.
  
 I'll return to Fallout 4 in 2017 when GECK is fully released, more DLC is out, and when mods take it to a completely different level.  It's already greatly improved by mods though at present.


----------



## tdockweiler

rhamnetin said:


> Bought a PS4 for Fallout 4?  That's actually the last system in Bethesda's mind when designing it.  I hear Far Harbor is both far better than the base game (I haven't played Far Harbor yet) and runs at around 15 FPS on the PS4.  Haven't heard the same about XBOX One though, but I wouldn't be surprised if Bethesda "sabotages" the PS4 version.  PS4 doesn't get mods if I recall correctly, while they're trying to force mods onto the XBOX One version but most modders are resistant.
> 
> I'll return to Fallout 4 in 2017 when GECK is fully released, more DLC is out, and when mods take it to a completely different level.  It's already greatly improved by mods though at present.


 
  
 I was considering the Xbox One for awhile but many of the games I want to play are PS4 only.
 Sounds stupid but I really started to dislike Microsoft even more when they closed Lionhead studios. I do love my 360 though.
  
 I also heard Xbox One had some problems with Fallout 4 due to a slower hard drive, but Microsoft probably fixed it by now.
  
 The PC version is the best i've heard, but my PC wasn't fast enough for it and we're talking about $600 just to get it to play.
 My computer was a Q6600 quad core and ONLY 7 years old. I recently upgraded it but it would still need a $200+ graphics card.
  
 So far Fallout 4 runs PERFECT on my PS4. No problems at all. Definitely way less buggy that the PS3 version of Fallout 3.
  
 Off to play Dark Souls 3..I hope to don't get mad at it and break my PS4 and/or TV


----------



## Phillipinoh

Warframe 4.5/5 on PC
  
 It's a Free-to-play game and does have a marketplace. But anything you buy off the marketplace, you can basically get all in the game with some grinding. When you initially start out there is a huge learning curve, but once you get past that. You can see the scope of the game and what it has to offer. The gameplay is fast, dynamic, and in my opinion what Destiny should of been.


----------



## GreenBow

I am replying Hard Reset for about the fifth time (at least). Still one of my favourite games ever.
  
 It baffles me why some people don't like it. I think the only issue is that it locks you in arena type combat sometimes. Some folk complain about the weapons style but the more I play the more I like that aspect. N.B. If you buy it, make getting the shotgun the first upgrade.
  
 I was reading yesterday there is a Redux version, but some are complaining that the graphics are worse.
  
 This is worrying because it sounds like they may use this (Redux) updated engine for a Hard Reset 2. Fans of HR are all begging for a sequel. It has teh best ever cyberpunk world. Or in other words a  futurisitic place with robots to shoot. The world itself is genius. The graphics are stunning. It feels to me like I have been dropped into a 2000AD ( the comic) story.
  
 If ayone makes another Judge Dreed game it should be Flying Wild Hog, the developers who made Hard Reset. They aboutsolutely got a street level sci-fi future looking game looking perfect.


----------



## cmabooty

greenbow said:


> I am replying Hard Reset for about the fifth time (at least). Still one of my favourite games ever.
> 
> It baffles me why some people don't like it. I think the only issue is that it locks you in arena type combat sometimes. Some folk complain about the weapons style but the more I play the more I like that aspect. N.B. If you buy it, make getting the shotgun the first upgrade.
> 
> ...




Never heard of Hard Reset. PC game?


----------



## GreenBow

cmabooty said:


> Never heard of Hard Reset. PC game?


 

 It was originally PC only title. However I think the Redux version they just released is available on console.


----------



## cmabooty

Huh. IGN didn't even review it. People aren't buying it because no one knows about it id guess. Looks interesting though.


----------



## Rhamnetin

cmabooty said:


> Huh. IGN didn't even review it. People aren't buying it because no one knows about it id guess. Looks interesting though.


 
  
 Well I think he was referring mostly to PC gamers.  Hard Reset didn't get the attention that was expected on PC.  I haven't played it yet (I own it and Redux) but I have played Shadow Warrior which was made by the same people.  Shadow Warrior has some of the most fluid movement and combat in video game history.


----------



## Alypius

I'm splitting my time between Uncharted 4, The Division, and Witcher 3 while I'm waiting for Deus Ex to come out. Every time I start up Witcher, I wonder why I ever put it down in the first place. I gotta admit, though, after installing the Blood and Wine expansion, it seems to crash at the drop of a hat. I'm still waiting for a Hearthstone-like app for gwent!
  
 I actually got pretty darn bored of The Division. Great concept, but pretty lazy outside of the main quests. Every secondary "encounter" is literally the same from zone to zone and the side missions have no continuity. Ubisoft concentrated too much on coop play that it's very difficult for a solo player (or at least a casual shooter player).


----------



## GreenBow

I am playing *Doom* and have fourteen hours on Steam with it. I broke down and bought a key on ebay for £27, but I think I should have waited. At the moment I think rating Doom at 7.5/10 is generous.
  
 I only play single-player and would not entertain multiplayer, thanks to cheaters for that. I see no value in Snap-Map. However I had been waffling on about Doom to a few Steam friends. I figured they might think I was nagging or angling for a gift, when I wasn't. Thus I bought it. 
  
 I read about the fact it uses checkpoints. I though oh well, OK, some games use checkpoints and they can be done well. Doom doesn't do them well. It kicks you up the backside over and over and over and over again. At least half of my game time has been repeating checkpoints.
  
 It makes the weapons feel underpowered, even though they are not. On top of that it's been changed into about 85% an arena shooter. It locks you in with a bucket-load of enemies which are all faster than ever before. More spawn in. Choosing weapons in the heat of battle is almost impossible to get right. Each encounter is either try and try again. Or figure out a technique, like somewhere to hide behind temporarily, or somewhere to jump up to. Otherwise you are in an endless bloodbath.
  
 This new thing they have introduced of gaining health and ammo from fallen enemies, really ruins it. I know there are people that love this game and give it high rating. However what this melee has done has made it a street-fighter game too. Secondly and probably the most horrific aspect of the game is, it's not really a shooter anymore. Yes you shoot the enemies to stagger them, but then when they flash you melee finish. Two things. One enemies flashing is just ripping the mick. Secondly and worst of all and it has destroyed this game. You don't get the satisfaction of putting enemies down with your gun.
  
 When you do put an enemy down with your gun it's ruined by the stagger flashing. The first few shots you are looking at an enemy. Then as the stagger aspects happens, you are then shooting at a monochromatic blue lines enemy.
  
 There just isn't the ammo and health to play Doom as a shooter. You have to do melee finishes very regularly. Otherwise you are dead. Dead! To make matters worse you have to put up with endless ripping and blood spattering sounds. Endless blood flying off in front of you. Monster faces being ripped apart all the time just gets old, immediately.
  
 An honest rating of this game is probably about 6.9/10. That's based on graphics which you don't really get to appreciate. You do get a look, over and over again, as you die and are forced to replay the same area. By which time I lose interest in how well it looks. What you don't get is that satisfying 'quick save', then have a 'safe' look about. .....Now and again when you let loose with the gun and use it rather than melee finish, it's good. You pay though because you are spending valuable ammo, and you are 100% aware of that fact when using ammo.
  
 Last but not least. Especially for acrophobiacs like me, they have introduced terryfying heights in Doom. There is one level called 'Scale the Tower'. My hands were sweating all the time. I was nearly vomiting. There is plenty of other platforming through the game. 
  
 Too many times I have wanted to pack it in. If it didn't have that new sci-fi modern-game appeal, I think I would quit; 50/50 anyway. Too many times I have been fed up with dying, and often said out loud, "What's the point?". It's a very good looking, fairly solid playing, pain in the neck.


----------



## catspaw

I didnt like the melee aspect myself. I like challenging shooters, even arena shooters more (my favorite shooter of all time is to this day unreal tournament 99), but even with extreme accuracy you need to use specific things beat the hardest difficulty. The fact that the game "forces" you to use finishers if weak because it takes away the choice.
  
 I remember in bioshock games you could use guns, spells or both but you were never forced to use one or another. Doom still beats many 1st person shooters that came in the last years but it feels a bit forced.
  
 Another thing that I was quite sad about was the chainsaw now being fueled and used that way. So, as long as you have the fuel for the enemy, you will get a kill animation.
 In previous dooms the chainsaw would always work and the downside was that if used on stronger enemies, you were leaving yourself open to taking damage.
  
 This meant you had to either mind your surroundings or yolo it. It meant skill+stress+rewarding. Now if you have the fuel, its pres x to win 8(.
  
 I know that it would be very hard to create animations looking as good as they do if you had to create randomly generated cuts by the chainsaw but thats why we had in doom games people saying "chainsaw only run". The feel that you are good and strong (the player, not the in game character) does not come from watching things happen on the screen, but from you doing it (especially if others have trouble with it).


----------



## GreenBow

On reflection I think I may have criticised Doom difficulty prematurely. After writing that huge post above I googled about Doom levels of difficulty. There are four levels and one that unlocks called Ultra-Nightmare; which is a waste of time.
  
 I normally play shooter on just above middle level. The third of four. If there are five levels; it's a choice between third or fourth. 
  
 However after a google yeasterday I noticed quite a few people find 3/4 Ultra-Violence, very difficult. Some saying they switched down to 2/4 Hurt Me Plenty. (Generally though 3/4 is the level to play Doom's previous games.)
  
 I worry that if I reduce difficulty, then the guns may feel overpowered. What I mean is (on Ultra_Violence) when you get one enemy to deal with, the weapons seem right.  The right amount of firepower needed.
  
 Maybe I need to just accept that it's too hard on 3rd/4th level. However if it were quick saves it would be playable. It's the checkpoints throwing you back fifty enemies that makes it hard, not once but maybe twenty times. At too many checkpoints too.
  
 It could have been a stunning game. To some people it still will be. I think if I reduce difficulty though and replay the campaign, I will love it. (Apart from the climing, platforming, and heights; and the forced melee of course.)
  
 It suffers from being long by checkpoints, and not by level design and story like previous Doom games. Some people are playing it in a few hours.


----------



## GREQ

greenbow said:


> On reflection I think I may have criticised Doom difficulty prematurely. After writing that huge post above I googled about Doom levels of difficulty. There are four levels and one that unlocks called Ultra-Nightmare; which is a waste of time.


 
 How does Doom's Ultra-Nightmare compare to, let's say, Nightmare difficulty on the original Quake 1?


----------



## GreenBow

I finished Doom tonight. I can finally say it's much easier on Hutr me Plenty, compared with Ultra-Violence. I started a replay and on HmP I reached the foundry, cleared the four gore-nests, and didn't die once.
  
 Allowing for (as they say) gitgud, I still think it was substantially easier. I feel it would get more difficult later but still don't fear it. Whereas I could, scrap that HmP game, and re-start in U-V again. However I think I'd get battered again.
  
 NB on graphics. Settings playing with a GTX 980.
  
 Initially I was using 1440p DSR on a 1080p monitor. This did produce occasional shimmer when fps dropped to about 45 but very rarely. All ultra-settings, 1440p, and FXAA.
  
 However I discovered a better picture quality. I unlocked the Nightmare Graphics settings and added Nightmare setting of textures, but not shadows. Running 1080p, and add FXAA(T1). Very clear very good looking picture with serious jaggy-removal, if fractionally softened.
  
 Adding Nightmare shadows pushed (4GB) vRAM usage to max out and caused judders, and frame rate drops.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Uncharted 4 - 10/10*
  
 First few chapters I found to be a waste of time and didn't help with the story as much as it should have. I would have chopped out a lot of parts. It just dragged on too long. I have tons of patience really. I actually sort of didn't like the game much until I got too Scotland. I really disliked the auction house chapter. As the game goes on it just keeps getting better and better though. Loved the driving parts in the jungle and they reminded me of parts of "Half Life 2".
  
 I do like climbing, but some stages were just climbing overkill. You do get sick of so many of those easy climbing "puzzles" where you are constantly looking for a box or some way to get up a hill (or elevator). Some chapters felt like a chore and were not as much fun as they should have been.
  
 I was worried there wouldn't be enough shooting sequences in this game but I'm glad I'm wrong! Towards the end there's a ton of them. I actually found this game much harder than every other game in the series. I've only finished Uncharted 2 on Crushing, but even on "Moderate" I died in this game a ton of times. It could be due to me trying to go too fast and not sneaking enough.
  
 There's a couple of areas where I died around 6 times. Sometimes i'd die because I didn't know where I was supposed to be going for it's scripted event. I think Crushing on this game would be impossible for me until I've played it completely through many times. In this game I felt surrounded by enemies way too much (which is a good thing).
  
 Anyway, I think this game is up there with Dishonored, Fallout 3, Half Life 2, Fable II and Uncharted 2 as one of my favorite games. I like Uncharted 2 a little bit more but this one does many things better. I must have finished part 2 a dozen times and IMO it's a near perfect game. Didn't like part 3 enough to play through more than once.
  
 Got the PS4 for this game and Fallout 4. Totally worth it!
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The ending ran on far too long. Hated the entire epilogue and having to play that stupid Crash Bandicoot game again. They should have ended it right on the docks. Some of the story is just too bloated.

 The last "boss" fight was also terrible. Stop with the timed button press boss fights already!

 Took me 18 hours to finish the game. Wasn't rushing and I didn't look for treasures. I guess i'm pretty slow!

 My gun accuracy is so low it's embarrassing. I'm not as good with the PS4 controller at aiming as I am with the 360 controller. The aiming doesn't seem as good as on Uncharted 2 but it's probably my imagination.


----------



## Werewolf62

Eve Online(PC)-11/10 Very harsh game not for everyone 
  
 Cs:go(PC)-8/10 Good for casual fun
  
 Garrys Mod(PC)-10/10 Very great sandbox 
  
 Cod Bo3(PC)-3/10 Its a sort of good arcade game very casual just doesn't take much skill
  
 Arma 3(PC)-9/10 Great fps sandbox


----------



## Alypius

werewolf62 said:


> Eve Online(PC)-11/10 Very harsh game not for everyone


 
  
 Haha! I remember watching some friends play Eve, surrounded by spreadsheets, calculators, and getting into arguments with guild-mates who "weren't doing their job."
  
 I played City of Heroes and drank beer while shooting lasers from my fists.


----------



## GreenBow

werewolf62 said:


> Eve Online(PC)-11/10 Very harsh game not for everyone
> 
> Cs:go(PC)-8/10 Good for casual fun
> 
> ...


 

 Pretty much hated COD BO2. Zombies was a joke.
  
 I tired Arma 2, but it was beyond a joke. 23 fps with a GTX 980. Some common bug I can not work out how to fix. The game was pretty lame too, in the start anyway; I played about two hours.
  
 P.S. Sorry folks if I went on about Doom too much. In the end I kind of liked it for its graphics and loved the guns. I think I just kind of wanted it to be a bit deeper, rather than arena madness. I like arena games, like UT and Quake arena. I just wasn't expecting it in Doom 4 after Doom 3.


----------



## ntrinsik

MLB The Show 16 - 10/10 - I haven't been able to put it down since release.. RttS mode is my go-to and so much fun. Pitched my first perfect game the other night!


----------



## Sevens

Dark Souls 3 (PC) 9/10
 The Witcher 3 (PC) 8.5/10
 Life is Strange (PC) 8/10
 Besiege (PC) 7/10


----------



## GreenBow

My since apologies to Doom and Head-Fi. I gumbled earlier of a massive lack of supplies and health which forces melee kills.
  
 However today, for the first time I used the chainsaw on a zombie. I discovered it causes a huge drop of ammunition. (I just never bothered with the chainsaw because it's never been a weapon I used in Doom 3. I like guns, is the reason why.)
  
 Anyway I have played Doom campaign quite a lot since I bought it two weeks ago. I still feel agrieved about some aspects. Like today I climed the first section of the tower. I died at the final jump, by missing the ledge I was jumping to. For some reason the double jump-boots did not work, at that moment. I was thrown back to last checkpoint, which meant climbing the whole thing again. It's not funny when you are acrophobic (scared of heights) and it affects PC games too.


----------



## tdockweiler

*The Last of Us Remasted - 6/10*
  
 Sorry guys, but I really hate this game! This is a very early impression since i'm only 5-6 hours in. I know most people loved it.
 The story is OK, but i've felt like i've seen this done before in a million other movies.
 Don't like the gameplay and the controls are terrible. In the Uncharted series they were perfect, but they seem to have taken a step back here.
 Graphics are pretty ugly and I have my TV calibrated to perfection but it still seems like everything is still too dark.
  
 Why do they always have the characters move so slow? I know I can run, but that's what ruined Gears of War for me. Some areas I do seem to walk faster though, but still annoying.
 I hate having to hold a button just to move faster. The control of the character reminds me of "Red Dead Redemption" or the early Tombraider games (ok, maybe not THAT bad).
  
 The intro sequences were good but I find the game just very dull/boring. Can't really get into it. It doesn't help that I hate it's characters (so far).
 It's not that I hate stealth based games, but this one is a bit too slow going for me. I have tons of patience too.
 I'll keep playing and see if my impression changes.
  
  
 Thinking of trying "Witcher 3" next..


----------



## Rhamnetin

tdockweiler said:


> *The Last of Us Remasted - 6/10*
> 
> Sorry guys, but I really hate this game! This is a very early impression since i'm only 5-6 hours in. I know most people loved it.
> The story is OK, but i've felt like i've seen this done before in a million other movies.
> ...


 
  
 6/10 doesn't equal hate I think.
  
 But I agree entirely.  Naughty Dog games just have your common AAA movie plot and characters, and they skimp on the gameplay and level design too much.  Overly linear, not very interactive at all (Uncharted especially), very run of the mill console shooter mechanics and an overall lack of gameplay depth (casualized gameplay).


----------



## GreenBow

I have had pangs to play The Last of Us since I heard about it. I kind of hope it's just a case of not quite for you.


----------



## methtical

Black desert online 7/10
League of legends 8/10
Overwatch 9/10

BDO is a huge commitment of your time but pretty fun if you like pvp 

If anyone plays league add my smurf. Kissmygochu on na. My main is hoogin


----------



## Alypius

I've found that by knowing developers I enjoy their games more. Naughty Dog? Sure, I'll sit down with some popcorn and enjoy me some Uncharted. TLOU was a little more, although after hearing the hype I expected something different. Still a fantastic game, if you understand the devs.
  
 Bioware? More along the lines of RPG. Dragon Age and Mass Effect are games that I still play today and it's reached the point where I'll buy a Bioware game just because it's Bioware. CD Projekt? Dude. Just get the Witcher series. All of it. Do it. Do it now. You can be forgiven for skipping the first Witcher, but really, start with the Witcher 2.
  
 I still have a soft spot for the Deus Ex franchise and I'm really anxious for the new one to come out in a couple of months. The first Deus Ex was what got me back into gaming and I still like listening to the NPCs today.


----------



## wak3

Overwatch - 8.5/10 - Fun with friends, not all that exciting playing solo. Lots of teamwork needed to succeed.
  
 Dead By Daylight - 8/10 - Just like playing Michael Myers during the CoD4 days but even more fun.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Dark Souls 3 - 7/10*
  
 Not liking this game much. It seems like it's not as well balanced as Dark Souls.
 It's almost as if it's trying to force me to totally change my play style.
 What's the point of even using a shield to block if I get staggered nearly every time just by weak enemies.
  
 I found the High Wall of Lothric harder than even Anor Londo in Dark Souls 1!
 The enemies are much more aggressive and by the time I get to the boss i'm down to only 2 Estus Flasks.
 I've found that I just have to avoid every enemy on the way to the boss to even have a chance.
 I use my shield too much and I guess the game doesn't want me to do this!
  
 I actually died on this level probably 20 times. The boss took me about 5 tries too.
 I rarely use any weapons 2 handed, but I had to do this to beat him. Didn't have any gold pine resin.
  
 If I rolled out of the way of every single attack i'd probably find this game 10x easier.
 Oh and maybe spam my attack button. I guess maybe this is supposed to be more like Bloodborne + Dark Souls.
  
 I don't really have the patience for these types of games anymore due to lack of time.
 I did find Dark Souls 1 a lot easier. I guess I should try Dark Souls 2.
 I skipped that because I didn't want the aggravation.
  
 It seems there is no real agreement on which Dark Souls game is easiest. I know a lot say that part 2 is.
 I've even heard some say Bloodborne is the most difficult.
  
 BTW I've beaten Dark Souls 1 about 3 times. Only boss that game me major issues was Ornstein and Smough. Loved the game but I'm glad I will never play through it again!


----------



## Vigrith

CS:GO 10/10 - in my opinion the highest skill cap in a competitive game currently, also the only one where my individual play can make a difference and not get nullified by the potentially tilted and trolling team mates when solo queueing.
 HotS 7/10 - team levels negatively impact individual play for obvious reasons, a more pleasant solo Q experience than league however because due to it being a simpler game I find it easier to not be affected by team's performance (or lack thereof).
  
 Grim times for online team based games, no game feels challenging and/or fun enough to sink a lot of time into. Thankfully single player games have been on point (though I'm currently only playing older ones).
  
 Anno 2070 9/10 - let's pretend Ubisoft isn't involved and UPlay doesn't exist. The game is amazing.
 Far Cry 4 8.5/10 - not quite on the level of FC3 in my opinion but great nonetheless.
 Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater 10/10 - my favourite game of all time and in my opinion the best game of the last like 20 years.


----------



## wskl

This War Of Mine - 8/10
  
 A really great survival game with moral decisions.


----------



## kova4a

tdockweiler said:


> *Dark Souls 3 - 7/10*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
 Yeah, DS3 is definitely a different beast. It does require a different playstyle than DS1 and DS2. One needs to approach it similarly do the NG++ and above difficulties in previous games, which means dodging attacks rather than blocking them. The addded speed requires some getting used to but it\s manageable. In fact, once you master DS3 and go back to DS1 and 2 and it almost seems like you have slow mo activated and it's on a super easy mode


----------



## tdockweiler

kova4a said:


> Yeah, DS3 is definitely a different beast. It does require a different playstyle than DS1 and DS2. One needs to approach it similarly do the NG++ and above difficulties in previous games, which means dodging attacks rather than blocking them. The addded speed requires some getting used to but it\s manageable. In fact, once you master DS3 and go back to DS1 and 2 and it almost seems like you have slow mo activated and it's on a super easy mode


 
  
 I will give it another go pretty soon. Luckily I didn't shatter my copy into a million pieces. Thankfully I don't have a bad temper, but this game made me really mad!
 I probably spent 200+ hours on Dark Souls 1. Now that I think of it, I never really attempted to level up too much. Maybe that would help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I deleted it off my hard drive but hopefully the saves are still there.
  
 I must love punishing myself because I just bought "Bloodborne" and "Dark Souls II".
 Got DS2 for $8. Not a bad deal. I was going to try Scholar of the First Sin but thought it might be too hard.


----------



## catspaw

Ive spent over 800 hours in DS1 and still play it.
 I havent gotten into DS2 or DS3 because some of the reviewers pointed out at different game mechanics that dont agree with my enjoyment of a game like DS.
  
 In DS1, once you learn everything there is to learn, I think only bed of chaos is somewhat cheap.
 Everything else is fair game.
  
 I will get DS2 and DS3 eventually (when they are under 10 Eur), but for now the first one is still giving me hours upon hours of fun.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Bloodborne - 7.5/10*
  
 Not loving this really, but I do like it. The regular levels are not extremely difficult, but they sort of confuse me.
 I beat the first boss on the 2nd try (he 1shotted me on the first try I think) but the 2nd one is way too hard IMO.
 It's funny how many times i've heard this is like a Dark Souls game for the casual player. Can't agree with that at all.
  
 Favorite level so far is Old Yharnam. Felt like the movie "Groundhog's Day" because I died a bunch of times due to going the wrong way while being shot at with a machine gun.
 Then later I go into a dead end room and about 6 or 7 things come out of nowhere to kill me. Spotted me from the basement I guess.
  
 Apparently I was supposed to finish Cathedral Ward first. Oops!
  
 I did spend a little time leveling up. My axe is only +2 or so now, but better than nothing. I haven't even bothered parrying too much yet. Oh well.
 I guess that was the key to the second boss fight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Today i'm wondering if I'm actually having any fun playing this. Yesterday I was dreading the idea of playing this but I think it was "sort of" fun when I got further into it.
 I miss Dark Souls 1, but i've played that for so many hours i'm sick of it.
  
 These days i'll admit I prefer easy mode games. Some challenge is OK. I don't think I want to play anything harder than Dark Souls 1 (which wasn't too bad when you got into it).
  
 BTW I find the graphics in this pretty outdated. It's a rather ugly game but I don't mind.
  
 Oh yeah, i've never been able to beat Ornstein and Smough in DS1 without cheating on the second phase or calling for NPC help. That's one boss I was never good at no matter what.


----------



## GreenBow

I played Doom for the fifth time, and this time on Nightmare difficulty. I still only rate it at about 7.7/10. It might seem odd why I played it so much but don't rate it higher. I needed the sci-fi fix. There's still so much a wish was different in it though.
  
 Not games I am playing but thought I'd mention what I picked up in the Summer Sale, and what I want.
  
 I bought Far Cry 4 = £12. (I was a bit nervous about FC4, because FC3 was 'white guys - good guys, black guys - bad guys'. I was assured FC4 is different though.
 I think I am going to buy Borderlands Triple pack, which contains most of the BL1+2 content I already own. However it's £7.20, and it includes The Pre-Sequel. Whereas buying TPS on its own is £12. (Some kind person on Steam brought that to my attention.)
 Also I think I might buy The Witcher 3 season pass. I loved TW3 so much. I keep meaning to return to it and try get the good ending. Still in shock that I got the bad one though. I might hold off for a better price though. £20 hmmm, still fractionally pricey.
  
@catspaw hiya. Yeah I still need to dodge the boar-boss and play on. I didn't look up yet how I could avoid the boar.


----------



## GreenBow

Playing Far Cry 4. 12.5 hours in. Like it. 8.3/10.


----------



## metalsonata

Been enjoying _Diablo III_ and _Overwatch_ a lot recently, but took some time off to Play through Playdead's _Inside_. A fantastic experience. It had me and the SO talking about it for hours afterwards.


----------



## alimandali

Uncharted 4: 10/10.  I am a big uncharted fan, and this is by far the best one (followed by Uncharted 2, 3, 1)


----------



## Alypius

Not a AAA title, perhaps, but I really enjoyed the first chapter of "Republique" on my ipad. A bit buggy (as in totally wiping my saves, forcing a total restart), but I don't mind as I'm not terribly far and I can retry my approaches. Can't wait to start Chapter 2!
  
 Also, Pokemon. Ahem.


----------



## MikePio

My computer might be a bit outdated so I tend to play older games, but after playing this one again it had me floored with nostalgia, touching music and an incredible adventure! The one and only...
  

  
 9.5/10 just  because no game is a perfect ten


----------



## Rhamnetin

mikepio said:


> My computer might be a bit outdated so I tend to play older games, but after playing this one again it had me floored with nostalgia, touching music and an incredible adventure! The one and only...
> 
> 
> 
> 9.5/10 just  because no game is a perfect ten


 
  
 That game is better than its sequels in many ways, and this isn't nostalgia talking because I played it for the first time in 2013.  It's also one of the most artistically amazing games ever made.  Also, with mods it looks better than Oblivion.  Right click and open the below images in a new tab for full size. 
  
 Unmodded:

  
 Modded:


----------



## Alypius

I tried replaying this a few months ago, but the lack of voice-overs was really distracting. Oddly enough, I started playing FFXIV recently (also no voices!) and got used to that, so I may revisit a modded Morrowind soon.


----------



## Rhamnetin

alypius said:


> I tried replaying this a few months ago, but the lack of voice-overs was really distracting. Oddly enough, I started playing FFXIV recently (also no voices!) and got used to that, so I may revisit a modded Morrowind soon.


 
  
 It's a compromise that is evident in other games too.  Voice acting vs no voice acting with way more dialogue.
  
 When it comes to RPGs with race/gender choice, I favor a fully voiced game save for the protagonist which should be unvoiced.  A voice here would make no sense unless they spent an unrealistic amount of money recording lines for both genders of every race, and even then no voice should be an option for role-playing purposes.  Furthermore such an RPG should have many, many player dialogue choices so the budget would get out of control all things considered.


----------



## GreenBow

I did love Morrowind and will still have its save file on my PC.
  
 However Morrowind wore me down. At first it was bliss. After many hours though I was exhausted with all the travelling. I was using Morrowind Overhaul and yes it was good looking. If it had a successful fast travel system like if it's modded it with Oblivion (Morroblivion) then I would try again, maybe.
  
 However after getting a good way into the story twice and stopping (since it release). I think it might be time for me to pass over Morrowind.
  
 (I found Morrowind's lack of voice acting quite peaceful.)
  
 NB remember folks if you own Skyrim Legendary on Steam you get a free upgrade to the new edition coming out. It happens in October I think.


----------



## Alypius

I think SWROR got it right with the balance of voice-acting; fantastic stories with the right dialogue! Games like Mass Effect and Dragon Age also got it right with voicing. In 2016, it tends to remove the cinematic storytelling without it.


----------



## Rhamnetin

alypius said:


> I think SWROR got it right with the balance of voice-acting; fantastic stories with the right dialogue! Games like Mass Effect and Dragon Age also got it right with voicing. In 2016, it tends to remove the cinematic storytelling without it.


 
  
 Of course, it's impossible to have cinematic storytelling without voice acting.
  
 Voice acting suits Mass Effect best as it doesn't set out to have the most role-playing ever.  The player character is always a human, is always Shepard, and you can only role-play as a paragon or a renegade.  Voice acting is ideal here.
  
 It isn't ideal for Dragon Age: Origins and Inquisition however, games that let you choose your race and gender.  But at least Inquisition provides two voice choices for each gender, and like Origins it doesn't have tons of dialogue choices anyway.
  
 But games like Neverwinter Nights 1 and 2, Fallout 1/2/New Vegas, and The Elder Scrolls would never work with a voiced protagonist (but NPCs should be voiced).  The Elder Scrolls has way too many race choices and each race sounds unique (except perhaps Bretons and Imperials).  Same for the Neverwinter Nights games.
  
 The others have way too many dialogue choices unique to your character build.  An example would be how Fallout 2 totally transforms depending on so many different aspects of your character build, like low intelligence:
  

  
 Fallout, Fallout: New Vegas, and Neverwinter Nights (especially the second) are all similar to that, although not quite as extreme (they don't change as much).


----------



## GREQ

Starbound - 7/10
  
 I've had it since December 2013 and it's finally come out of alpha.
 So far, only 48 hours of gameplay, but with the latest update that will soon bloat.
  
 There's been huge leaps and bounds in development since it first came out, and now it's a rather enjoyable, medium/slow paced casual game with a more intuitive progression and a sort of 'play how you like' approach.
 You can pretty much ignore the primary mission and still enjoy the game through all the other mechanics.
  
 The most impressive thing is the variety of assets available to build, craft and wear.
  
 I would only recommend it for casual gamers if you like to play alone.
 But if you're more into challenges, and multiplayer CoOp gaming, then experienced/hardcore gamers will enjoy it too. 
 If you enjoyed Terraria, this game is a must. 
  
 The sounds and music add a really good atmosphere.
 Kind of a modernized 8-bit platformer with endless adventure possibilities across the universe.


----------



## Rhamnetin

I started Total War: Warhammer, Dwarf campaign.  I have little prior Total War experience, as I never found historic settings to be interesting.  But this one is incredible and I have no real complaints.  Runs very well without MSAA and at 2560 x 1440 otherwise maxed out, only dropping below 60 FPS in battles with around 10k soldiers or more, or when looking up at arrows raining down on lots of infantry.  It doesn't have that many factions yet, so those with patience would do best to wait for a GOTY edition or something to that extent.


----------



## GreenBow

I finished Far Cry 4. I rate it about 6.6/10.
  
 After rating it 8.3/10 after about the first twelve hours, that's quite a drop in rating. I actually doubt I would recommend even buy it. Or only buy it very cheap.
  
 What's wrong with FC4 is that it gets boring. It is a grind.
  

There's about two hundred collectibles which means visiting often difficult to access places on the open world map. For XP, Karma, or some other reward. Yay I have loads of XP points unspent - what a waste.
If you've played Far Cry 3, you 90% played Far Cry 4.
You can not turn the tinny in car radio off permanently. It's great at first, but it plays the same tracks and same dialogue until you wanna stop playing.
The man quest is five main tasks, then couple of tacked on shorter tasks. Considering I played 67 to complete it that's hardly any story. All the story comes right at the end. I actually felt emotionally drained by the ending, and not because it was an emotional story. It was because I felt wasted after 67 hours of dragging my self through heaps of enemies, for a fairly generic ending. 
It's buggy in three ways. 1. You need to turn off 'godrays' in the video settings, or you will encounter regular random crashes. 2. Nearly every time you start up FC4 you need to reset it to fullscreen, because it snaps to windowed. FC3 did that too. 3. There are Shangri-La missions, which regularly crash even with godrays off.
  
 The rest of FC4 is about constantly running into enemies while travelling about. However fairly early somehow I got a one handed grenade launcher (called M-79). With that you are invincible on the road. Fortunately blowing up enemies in their vehicles never gets old as it's always rewarding to slap them down.
  
The other an main aspect of the game that never gets old is the graphics. They are stunning maxed out. Driving around the countryside is what FC4 is all about. Even after 67-hours of play, I never got bored of the actual countryside. A solid 10/10 for this. Driving around it in a 4x4 or on a quad bike, pretty much rocks.
  
 The shooting is pretty good too.
  
 You can easily play the whole game even though some folk do find it a drag.


----------



## GreenBow

I started playing Assassin's creed: Syndicate, which was a freebie with my graphics card last year.  I really thought it was going to be boring and that I would hate being an assassin because it seemed immoral.
  
 However the game has been a pleasant surprise. The only time I get fed up with it is when I can't manage the controls. It's usually after I have been playing for a couple of hours and I get lethargic with it. Then I find I can't get off objects, etc.
  
 The beauty of it is the setting. The historic city of London is brilliantly laid out. Everywhere there is something too see or look at. E.g. I was walking along the back-alley of a row of terraces, and each walled in yard had something different in it. OK I don't go poking around all the gardens but on the bigger scale the buildings are excellently done. It's a graphics tourist's game.
  
 The combat is OK. The quests rock. Killing the gang members in the streets doesn't feel like mindless murder because they always attack to kill the player.
  
 One other aspect is that at about half the game is about collectibles. Finding them is not always easy, but it's always fun every-time because the setting is great. That contradicts what I said in the above post, in that Far Cry 4 is a collectible game set in a vast gorgeous map. However FC4 was practically a blue-print copy of FC3 so I was done with collectibles before I started playing FC4.
  
 AC:S is something new. However I have only played 12hours, and I do fully expect I might get fed up: I don't know though.


----------



## batmax25

I've been playing The Witcher 1 recently, and I really like it. The story is quite good, and I love the universe that the game is set in (basing it off a series of books probably helped with the world building). The combat system, where you click for your character to go into a multi-hit attack animation, with multiple stances and weapons, is refreshing and different from other games such as elder scrolls and fallout, though it can get a bit repetitive at times.


----------



## Rhamnetin

batmax25 said:


> I've been playing The Witcher 1 recently, and I really like it. The story is quite good, and I love the universe that the game is set in (basing it off a series of books probably helped with the world building). The combat system, where you click for your character to go into a multi-hit attack animation, with multiple stances and weapons, is refreshing and different from other games such as elder scrolls and fallout, though it can get a bit repetitive at times.


 
  
 Wow, someone with a positive outlook on The Witcher's combat system.  Personally I think it's the worst I've ever experienced, no idea what the developers were thinking.  Even worse than Morrowind.


----------



## GreenBow

rhamnetin said:


> Wow, someone with a positive outlook on The Witcher's combat system.  Personally I think it's the worst I've ever experienced, no idea what the developers were thinking.  Even worse than Morrowind.


 

 I sometimes think of retrying Witcher 1. I gave up after about an hour. I gave up before that too, because of the combat. I didn't know you had to follow the little icon prompt and was just striking doing about 0.3% damage. I was screaming at it. When I worked out the icon for combat I was little impressed. It was because I was watching for the icon to show rather than watching the game.
  
 The I finally gave up over the meditation at the fireplace, because I could not work out what it was for. Or what I was supposed to do.


----------



## batmax25

As you progress in the game there isn't an icon to help you out, you just intuitively figure out which stance to use for each enemy. Meditation at a fireplace has many uses. The main use is to skip time, which heals Geralt. In addition, two new buttons appear in the top . One allows you to craft potions, the other allows you to level up and distribute "talents". There are also some mods for the game that I have running which improve parts of the game.


----------



## Alypius

I really should play witcher 1...picked up the series with 2 on deployment and was one of the best games I've played.


----------



## GreenBow

alypius said:


> I really should play witcher 1...picked up the series with 2 on deployment and was one of the best games I've played.


 
  
 Agreed, Witcher 2 was ace. Apart from the mechanic that you could not take potions during combat. Plus I spent half the game fighting Nekkers and some other creatures with the wrong sword, making it very difficult.
  
 The graphics of and around Flotsam created one of the most gorgeous and magical places ever in a game. I actually keep W2 installed just to pop back and have a look around Flotsam, now and again. I really need to get over this, haha.


----------



## wskl

Doom & Destiny 7.5/10
  
 Pretty good turn-based JRPG, I just beat the game and it was quite enjoyable, the pacing of the game was good from start to finish, not too much grinding involved and it did not really get too repetitive.  Post-game there are some additional side-quests which have a potential 20hrs extra gameplay, I guess I will attempt that another time.


----------



## GreenBow

I can't work out what turn based means. I was looking at X-Com 2, and googled about it but no way could I work it out.
  
 I tried a demo of a turn based game which had hexagons and you had to sort of conquer them. Plus I tried to play Rome - Total War 3 times, (but every time it played along  then suddenly annihilated me). Turn based in that respect I understand. Not in something like X-Com 2 where you are playing an FPS. 
  
 ----------------------
  
 Anyway I am still playing Assassin's Creed: Syndicate. It has gone down in my estimation but not maybe in the way you'd expect. I am a little stumped by all the collectibles, but I think they are designed to make you explore. Since getting them is pretty much always OK.
  
 However it has a side mission called World War 1. It's set in a different time. I found it in bad taste. Basically you do jobs for Churchill. However the security forces you have to get past, appear to be WW1 Tommys, (as it's London). WW1 soldiers, and if they see you they attack. It means you are fighting our finest and greatest heroes, and I don't like it. Why would they make you work for Churchill but not give you freedom of movement. 
  
 It might not seem much but it puts a real bad taste on the whole party. The rest of AC:S was better than I expected. Old London is an almost emotional experience.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> I can't work out what turn based means. I was looking at X-Com 2, and googled about it but no way could I work it out.
> 
> I tried a demo of a turn based game which had hexagons and you had to sort of conquer them. Plus I tried to play Rome - Total War 3 times, (but every time it played along  then suddenly annihilated me). Turn based in that respect I understand. Not in something like X-Com 2 where you are playing an FPS.


 
  
 FPS = First-person shooter.  How do you perceive XCOM, an isometric game, an FPS?
  
 Turn-based = only one side takes action at a time, like a board game.  While one side uses up their action points, the other can't do anything.  Taking turns performing actions.
  
 Turn-based games can be smaller scale, like XCOM where each squad takes turns (same for turn-based RPGs such as the classic Fallout games, Wasteland 2, Divinity: Original Sin), or larger scale like the Civilization games or Total War's campaign map.
  
 Speaking of Total War, Total War: Warhammer is what I'm playing now.  It is the first RTS I've truly gotten into, others never sustaining my attention (I have liked Total War's concept in the past, just never found interest in historic settings).  It will definitely be one of my "go-to games" from now on, I'm loving it.  Playing as Dwarf faction in my first campaign, currently at turn 18 and I have the last Greenskin settlement (a capital) under siege, with the rest being destroyed or conquered.
  
 Performance is superb (about 80 FPS at all times in battles with less than 6,000 total soldiers) and the presentation/UI are perfectly streamlined.  Very friendly to people new to the franchise.


----------



## Change is Good

Well, I was able to clear out most of my backlog this summer.

Outlast (7/10): Creepy atmosphere with some scares here and there. Short game but still pretty good, I must say. It's unique gameplay style was definitely refreshing.

Wolf Among Us (8/10): Another Telltale game worth checking out. I played with good intentions throughout but am interested in seeing how things play out as a bad wolf haha.

Batman Arkham Origins (7.5/10): Not the beat Arkham game from last gen, but definitely enjoyable. Not sure why it got so much flak when it released.

Tomb Raider (8/10): Finally was able to play this masterpiece tale of modern Lara Croft. I liked it so much I'm picking up the next one soon.

Assassin's Creed Unity (7/10): Definitely better than some of the reviews suggest. I'm a history nut so that makes me a sucker for this series. Traversing through Paris during the French Revolution was an experience I doubt you'll get from other games involving reality-like history.

Assassin's Creed Syndicate (7.5/10): I score this one a little higher because the combat was more fluid and those horse carriages were hella fun. It felt like GTA in Victorian Era haha. The grappling hook was a nice addition, also. As usual, loved the historical depiction of industrial London.

Dark Souls 3 (8.5/10): Nothing too different from other Souls games except the much welcomed Bloodborne-like combat pace. Not as fast, but quicker than older installments.

The Witcher 3 (9.5/10): I loved playing this game so much that I found myself doing EVERYTHING the world had to offer. I played plenty (maybe too much haha) Gwent, joined some fight clubs, won some horse races, and played more Gwent. As for the main game, itself, other than a few glitches here and there I absolutely loved it. I did every side mission and Witcher contract that was offered. Side missions had their own stories behind them, not the usual fetch quests most modern rps offer. Great variety of creatures, too!

Fallout 4 (8/10): Not the best Fallout, but still great. Some side missions did become tedious and the minutemen were becoming a nuisance with all the settlement missions and such. I grew so tired of those damn settlements that I started to ignore them. Poor people were starving haha. Interesting story depending which faction you chose towards the end.


----------



## robm321

Agreed, Witcher 3 is one of the greatest games of all time.


----------



## GreenBow

I am really surprised how good Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel is, considering the mild reviews it gets. ...I do have a couple of issues with it though. 

1. It took quite a while to get into its stride. However so did BL2 for me; I needed about two hours, although I loved BL2 from the moment it loaded it.

2. The Oxygen mechanic. They really pulled a dud with this. Considering TPS is set in the future on a moon you'd think they'd have O2 supplies sorted. Nope in TPS you get about three minutes supply. OK re-filling is easy but it causes problems. Like if you're trying to work out a jump up something and keep failing. You have to break off to get O2. Same if you're looking for something.

That's it though and TPS is right there in the BL universe, and I love it. I was a huge fan of BL2 and this is very close, but for the O2 thing.

(BL1 was a different story. It was OK, and was full of fab stuff, but getting around was not easy. Every part of the maps had a barrier where you had to jump out of your vehicle. Pass through the barrier, pick up another vehicle, then maybe another barrier. All repeated on the return journey, when you go to 'turn-in' you mission. Often to get another mission in exactly the same place, so you'd have to do all that work again.)


----------



## GreenBow

I finished Assassin's Creed Syndicate. Good game apart from a side mission area called Word War One. Basically the security forces you are evading detection from, are WW1 soldiers. If you get confronted you either have to run or fight and sometimes kill them. Distinctly bad taste in my opinion. (However it was not needs to complete that mission area, to progress in the main game.)
  
 Killing WW1 Tommies just doesn't sit right with me. To make it even more bizarre, you are working for Churchill on missions. Why then not be able to move freely? Dumb and beyond extreme poor taste.
  
 Otherwise the game a pure blast. 8/10. Marks knocked off mainly for the WW1 side missions area.)
  
Binary Domain. Hmm, a good game with so many frustrations. Like many cutscenes, one after another sometimes. Going in extremely slow movement when a colleague is talking to you. A stupid set up issue that prevents the game even launching unless you work around it. 6/10, and such a waste of shooting bad robots.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Currently playing the newly released *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided*.  As with every other AAA game, it's really in a beta stage and was released anyway.  It's also a bad console port on PC despite the excellent amount of UI options.  It is full of memory leaks, poor optimization, graphics glitches, and general instability and crashes.
  
 Other than this, it's more of the excellence from Human Revolution and the original.  So with patches it should hopefully become a great game all around.


----------



## GreenBow

rhamnetin said:


> Currently playing the newly released *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided*.  As with every other AAA game, it's really in a beta stage and was released anyway.  It's also a bad console port on PC despite the excellent amount of UI options.  It is full of memory leaks, poor optimization, graphics glitches, and general instability and crashes.
> 
> Other than this, it's more of the excellence from Human Revolution and the original.  So with patches it should hopefully become a great game all around.


 

 That has astonishing graphics. Shame I didn't like Human Revolution.


----------



## Alypius

I'm probably about halfway through DXMD and I'm a little underwhelmed. Might be because every game from now on will be compared to Witcher 3, but I find myself wishing there was more global conspiracy (it teases with cameos of characters from the original DX) and less police work. I admit I haven't finished it, so maybe that'll come. I also dislike how shallow the characters are. Any attempt to get to know them better gets a response along the lines of "We've got a job to do, let's focus on that," or "a girl's gotta have some secrets," or some other rebuff. Character development is important in the DX world, especially with the setup in the opening scene at the train station. Unfortunately, at this point, if an NPC gets whacked, my first reaction is "does that affect my ghost/smooth operator achievement?"
  
 The graphics are fantastic on my PS4 and it IS fun to play. It also sets itself up nicely for future playthroughs based on your decisions and difficulty levels (e.g. do a ghost run on permadeath (if you die, you start from the beginning of the game) mode). I also like that it's the exact opposite of a GTA or other Rockstar game. In GTA, you're morally obligated to carjack a pickup and start driving on the sidewalk until the police blow you up with a RPG. In DX, you feel bad if you pass an air duct without sneaking through it.
  
 I'll update once I finish, but don't let my complaints stop you from getting it! It is a great game and a worthy addition to the DX universe. 8/10.


----------



## Rhamnetin

alypius said:


> I'm probably about halfway through DXMD and I'm a little underwhelmed. Might be because every game from now on will be compared to Witcher 3, but I find myself wishing there was more global conspiracy (it teases with cameos of characters from the original DX) and less police work. I admit I haven't finished it, so maybe that'll come. I also dislike how shallow the characters are. Any attempt to get to know them better gets a response along the lines of "We've got a job to do, let's focus on that," or "a girl's gotta have some secrets," or some other rebuff. Character development is important in the DX world, especially with the setup in the opening scene at the train station. Unfortunately, at this point, if an NPC gets whacked, my first reaction is "does that affect my ghost/smooth operator achievement?"
> 
> The graphics are fantastic on my PS4 and it IS fun to play. It also sets itself up nicely for future playthroughs based on your decisions and difficulty levels (e.g. do a ghost run on permadeath (if you die, you start from the beginning of the game) mode). I also like that it's the exact opposite of a GTA or other Rockstar game. In GTA, you're morally obligated to carjack a pickup and start driving on the sidewalk until the police blow you up with a RPG. In DX, you feel bad if you pass an air duct without sneaking through it.
> 
> I'll update once I finish, but don't let my complaints stop you from getting it! It is a great game and a worthy addition to the DX universe. 8/10.


 
  
 Hah, if I were to compare every game to The Witcher 3 then I'd look at many other games more favorably than I currently do.
  
 It sounds like you were expecting too much character development too early.  You're early in the game, it wouldn't make sense for Alex or anyone else to start telling you their life stories.  This game, like its predecessors, does a very good job with character development.  Better than most games for sure.  The characters you interact with are actually that—actual characters, opposed to quest-giving robots which most games have.  They all have distinct personalities and behavior, and none are one dimensional.  The dialogue in this game is every bit as good as Human Revolution, all fulfilling its purpose as thought provoking thematic material.  Nothing is clear cut.
  
 But it's true that in the same amount of hours I have invested in the game, there was a bit more character depth in Human Revolution.  Like you said, there may be more later on (and I'm sure there is), but it's worth considering that this game is likely shorter than the predecessors.


----------



## Change is Good

*Metal Gear Solid V The Phantom Pain* (8/10): Great game play, but pretty shallow. Most of the missions have us going back to the same outposts while the story still leaves way too much to be desired. I understand the controversy behind it, but that is no excuse for its flaws. Compared to other core MGSs it feels like an unfinished game.
  
 I started *Mankind Divided* (loving it so far) but had to put it aside. A friend let me borrow *Until Dawn*, yesterday, so that will be my main focus for the next few days.


----------



## wskl

Last Dream 7.5/10
  
 If you like the older Final Fantasy JRPGs then this will be right up your alley.  The game was built using RPGMaker, this is a pretty ambitious project, the game is big (lots to do and over 200 steam achievements) and open-ended (non-linear), I completed it in 40hrs and I probably missed quite a few things during my 1st playthrough.  There are 8 classes and you play with a party of 4 so that sets me up nicely for a 2nd playthrough with the remaining classes.  Prepare to have a pen and paper handy because the game will not log your quests.  My main criticism is that many of the dungeons have a maze-like design which I find quite infuriating, aside from that, it is a very solid JRPG.


----------



## GreenBow

I finished Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel.
  
 I think I understand why people don't like it as much as BL2. Why they say it's boring.
  
 TPS is OK. There is a lot to be positive about it, like the guns, loot, shooting etc, are all very much the Borderlands universe. No complaints there.
  
 The negatives are:
 I found it too chatty in the first few hours. I wanted Jack to shut up.
 The last few hours got annoying in one area of the map. There is an unfinished space station: (this is not really a spoiler, as it bears no relevance to the story). It means you have to use jump pads to get about, but it's very hard to work out where you are going. It's easy to get it wrong, and die costing in-game-money. Or get into a situation where you have to get back to the beginning of it. It was necessary to go through this area in the main quests. Then there were side missions to do there, so I had to return to that area. I did a couple, not happy, swearing at it, and hating the struggle. After getting back and turning in those missions, it had the audacity to send me back for two more. I left those missions un-done.
  
 The character you play is a bit a ******-bag. As you might know, you don't play the regulars like Mordecai, Brick, Lilith, etc. Also as most us know TPS is about why Jack is nasty in BL2. I was thinking it would show why he turned bad, but he already was bad. In other words basically it's a BL focusing on Jack, rather than explaining Jack.
  
 Rating: difficult to say. Based on price that I paid of £7.50, probably rate at 77%. 
 Whereas I would rate BL2 GOTY Edition at 94%, for the £6.50 I paid for it. I would happily rate BL2 GOTY at 94% for double what I paid.


----------



## Alypius

I only picked up BL2 GOTY about a year before TPS came out. Mr. Torgue's DLC was worth the entire cost of the game by itself! (I need to find a ring tone of him...or at least a clock alarm to annoy the wife)
  
 I agree, TPS was a bit of a let-down and really haven't played it since finishing. BL2 still gets an hour or two every once in a while, though.


----------



## alucard177

*Dark Souls 3 PC* great game, a bit easy for Souls standards, but I never really enjoyed it. Never felt that original Dark souls vibe. I give it an 8

*Outlast PC* this one is very good.Great atmosphere and action. It's not P.T. though so you'll never be scared if that's what you're looking for. *8.5* for me.

*Until Dawn PS4* exchanged my AC Syndicate for this game and I'm loving it. The old slasher movie atmosphere, the voice acting, the characters. The graphics are not the best but they're fine. A solid *9.5* for me.

*Pokemon X 3DS* yet another Pokemon game. I have played all gens and I'm enjoying this one. It's a bit short and easy though. The first time I saw one Pokemon coming out of the grass in 3D put a big smile on my face. I'm used to hi-res graphics playing on my PC and still I'm enjoying the 3DS low res, jagged graphics because this is such a fun game. Story wise there's not much to talk about because I found it to be weak. Give it an *8*


----------



## catspaw

Currently playing Morrowind with the 3.0 Overhaul.
Considering some of the annoying flaws like combat being roll dice based, Id give it a 7.5/10.

Its still the most immersive world I ever played, no matter the graphics quality and the lack or voice acting.
There is something strangely organic in the world layout.


----------



## Rhamnetin

catspaw said:


> Currently playing Morrowind with the 3.0 Overhaul.
> Considering some of the annoying flaws like combat being roll dice based, Id give it a 7.5/10.
> 
> Its still the most immersive world I ever played, no matter the graphics quality and the lack or voice acting.
> There is something strangely organic in the world layout.




Are you using Combat Experience - Depth Perception with the 100% ESP file? This takes away the dice roll factor, since I agree it has no place in a game with action mechanics. That stuff belongs in pause-and-play and turn-based only, thankfully Bethesda learned their lesson.

As of last week I finally found a game with a world that I might find more immersive than Morrowind (if not more immersive, definitely more immediately impressive and awe-inspiring). That game is Obduction, the latest game from Cyan—creators of Myst (best selling PC game for almost a decade) and Riven. Here are some screenshots, not that they do the game justice at all.



















Definitely a must play. realMyst: Masterpiece Edition and Obduction are two games I can and will recommend to everyone.


----------



## Alypius

Thanks for this! I'm definitely getting Obduction. I just finished The Talos Principle which is a great puzzle game along the vein of Portal. Pretty easy, though.


----------



## Rhamnetin

alypius said:


> Thanks for this! I'm definitely getting Obduction. I just finished The Talos Principle which is a great puzzle game along the vein of Portal. Pretty easy, though.


 
  
 I think Obduction is probably easier (haven't played The Talos Principle yet, that's next on my list) but different enough.  The Talos Principle does remind me of Portal, I've seen some footage when running the benchmark and Obduction is a lot different than that.  Different than Myst too.


----------



## GreenBow

alypius said:


> Thanks for this! I'm definitely getting Obduction. I just finished The Talos Principle which is a great puzzle game along the vein of Portal. Pretty easy, though.


 

 I wish I found Talos easy. There are some puzzles with the recorder that I can't do, even after I have seen the solution on Youtube.
  
 I gave up on it. Sad because it is the most gorgeous looking game.
  
 Many puzzles I just can't do, so I have to seek the solutions out. However I think it's because I don't like to be sat looking at my screen wondering for too long. I want to engage and interact at a quicker pace.


----------



## Alypius

Definitely; the recorder was the bane of my existence for a few days. Most of the puzzles with the recorder are as much precision timing as getting the sequence right. There's also more than one correct sequence for a lot of those puzzles.


----------



## Rhamnetin

alypius said:


> There's also more than one correct sequence for a lot of those puzzles.


 
  
 Interesting.  This is something few puzzle games do.  Myst is not like this at all really.  Obduction has a little bit of this, since the puzzles all involve the environment and the environment is not totally linear and is quite big.


----------



## Bluntfipple

I'm currently playing Tonic Trouble on N64. It uses a prototype version of the engine used for Rayman 2.
  
 I'd rate it 7.5/10.
  
 It's fairly fun, it's unique, and it's visually interesting in my opinion. Unfortunately it's definitely rough around the edges as you would expect from a game using an unpolished engine.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Following up on what I've been talking about, I have just finished Obduction.  I went back and got a second ending too since it is determined by something you can do right before the end.  Excellent game, the most jaw dropping gaming experience I have ever had in my lifetime mainly due to the environments and how they are used.  It still suffers from one of the same flaws as Myst however; occasional synthetic travel limitations.  E.g., you can't go over there even though all you'd have to do is drop off a small ledge.  Not too many areas are like this but a few are.


----------



## GreenBow

I looked up Obduction because of the screen-shots you put up. I was totally charmed by it. However my interest waned when I saw it was a puzzler game. I don't know what to think now. I just don't really like puzzlers.
  
 I have Portal in The Orange Box. I played portal Demo from Steam. However When playing the full game, I managed just past where the demo ended and was bored out my mind. The Talos Principle was just me trying to give puzzlers another go, and that failed badly.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> I looked up Obduction because of the screen-shots you put up. I was totally charmed by it. However my interest waned when I saw it was a puzzler game. I don't know what to think now. I just don't really like puzzlers.
> 
> I have Portal in The Orange Box. I played portal Demo from Steam. However When playing the full game, I managed just past where the demo ended and was bored out my mind. The Talos Principle was just me trying to give puzzlers another go, and that failed badly.


 
  
 I would assume it's not for you, although it is totally different than both Portal and The Talos Principle.  Puzzles are far more environmental, less isolated, and they are easier.  Most of the puzzles involve altering the environment in some way to access new places or link certain places together, on a fairly large scale.  But either way based on your posts it seems puzzle games just aren't your cup of tea.
  
 I hear The Talos Principle has phenomenal storytelling.  I'll find out any day now, as that's the game I'll be starting up now.


----------



## Alypius

Yes. Read everything you find in Talos; it's a great story. I may have to give Portal 2 another run just because it's so darn funny.


----------



## Rhamnetin

First challenge in The Talos Principle: get surround sound working with OpenAL.  It works fine in XAudio2 of course, but I want to see if I can force it to use surround when in OpenAL mode (since OpenAL is potentially by far the best sound API).  With OpenAL Soft and Rapture3D at my disposal it should work...
  
 - EDIT: Nope, this is actually impossible.  Went as far as replacing all OpenAL DLL files in my entire system with Rapture3D ones, and then OpenAL soft ones, renaming them to masquerade as the originals, along with everything in between.  Nada.  Stereo only, "unknown" speaker config.
  
 Nonetheless the sound in XAudio2 is good and supports my 5.1 surround setup perfectly (and up to 7.1).  So don't pay too much attention to me, lol.  I was just hoping to be able to use Rapture3D or OpenAL soft, which enhance other OpenAL games greatly and even add surround support where there is none (sometimes).


----------



## GreenBow

rhamnetin said:


> First challenge in The Talos Principle: get surround sound working with OpenAL.  It works fine in XAudio2 of course, but I want to see if I can force it to use surround when in OpenAL mode (since OpenAL is potentially by far the best sound API).  With OpenAL Soft and Rapture3D at my disposal it should work...
> 
> - EDIT: Nope, this is actually impossible.  Went as far as replacing all OpenAL DLL files in my entire system with Rapture3D ones, and then OpenAL soft ones, renaming them to masquerade as the originals, along with everything in between.  Nada.  Stereo only, "unknown" speaker config.
> 
> Nonetheless the sound in XAudio2 is good and supports my 5.1 surround setup perfectly (and up to 7.1).  So don't pay too much attention to me, lol.  I was just hoping to be able to use Rapture3D or OpenAL soft, which enhance other OpenAL games greatly and even add surround support where there is none (sometimes).


 

 Sorry, I can't help. I only ever use stereo.
  
 Thanks by the way for your views on Obduction, made after I said I wasn't into puzzlers. It has caught my interest knowing it's of a different format to Portal and Talos. I think now it's a game I might pick up when cheap.


----------



## catspaw

Started with Dreadout on Sunday.
 Interesting concept of horror. 
 Havent played enough yet to give a rating but sure can scare out a bit .


----------



## Rhamnetin

The Talos Principle - wow, play this game right now.  Everyone, and introduce it to your non-gaming friends and family.  Gaming at its best.  Such a well written intellectual experience, wonderful art design and score, excellent optimization/scalability so it can be played on such a wide range of PCs.


----------



## Accoun

Call Of Juarez: Gunslinger - heard a lot of good things about it and... I wasn't disappointed. It surely wasn't perfect - I didn't really like the duels and the last mission was an unfitting difficulty spike compared to the fairly easy rest. I had a great time with it, though. Also, the shooting felt great - definitely quality over quantity.
  
 On the other hand, Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. It... was OK, I guess. Bought it for Spec Ops anyway and just thought I might as well play the campaign. It had two especially good missions (Gulag and Second Sun), but basically every Ramirez (actually, Rangers - since in the earliest ones you play as Allen) mission except for the one mentioned was boring - and that's almost half of the game. 141 was a bit better, but still mostly just OK. Also the checkpoints are wack. I have no idea what it depends on, but many times I've died only to find out that there was supposed to be a checkpoint before that and it didn't activate the first time (or a few times). I know Veteran had less of them, but one would still think they are consistent?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



A small thing, but having to _triple_ check to play on veteran was almost kind of insulting.


 Some people were saying that this is where the series started its downfall and I think i can believe that (although personally I still am salty about adding health regen in 2).


----------



## MikePio

Super Street Fighter IV, my fingers are broken! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was on sale so I decided to give it a try, solid game and very fun online, even though I suck badly..  *8/10*


----------



## GREQ

Played a few games on and off recently.
  
 • Prison Architect - 5/10 - unintuitive layout for a game of this type. Still some fairly large AI bugs present.
 • GTA Online - 6/10 - loading times loading times loading times loading times loading times loading times loading times loading times loading times loading times loading times loading times..... ruins the experience
 • Carmageddon Reincarnation - 7/10 - surprisingly solid game. Havn't tried out the multiplayer yet, but single player campaign pretty much takes the best of the original and Carmageddon 2 and improves upon it.
 • Sniper Elite V2 - 4/10 - solid game but too repetitive. Gets pretty boring pretty quickly. Sure, tetris is repetitive too, but in a market saturated in single player FPS war simulation games, there's no excuse.


----------



## catspaw

Played Metal Geral Rising Revengance this past weekend.
 Started playing at 21.00 "for 5 minutes before going to bed", Finished when I saw the sun was rising (no pun intended).
 Decided not to touch it until the next weekend to avoid sleepiness at work.
  
 I dont know why but that game is very addictive.


----------



## bwanaaa

Since head fi is a music forum, I think we should add 'what is your favorite song with each game'. I'll start,
 game: Ghost recon - music:The Doors.
 game: Talos principle - music: Bach cello concertos by YoYo MA (although Vivaldi works well for me too)
  
 For those people who REALLY know their stuff, you can also post which recording/master sounds best and list all those recordings of the piece you've heard.
  
 Perhaps this needs a new thread titled 'Rescoring games with music?'


----------



## Vigrith

catspaw said:


> Played Metal Geral Rising Revengance this past weekend.
> Started playing at 21.00 "for 5 minutes before going to bed", Finished when I saw the sun was rising (no pun intended).
> Decided not to touch it until the next weekend to avoid sleepiness at work.
> 
> I dont know why but that game is very addictive.


 
  
 It really is and I don't know why either - it's very good, though, completely different from other Metal Gear games but still. It's also a really hard game mechanically especially if played at proper difficulty, at least with keyboard & mouse since the control compatibility is funky. Last boss fight took me like 12 hours to beat on the highest difficulty because the combos were ridiculously hard to execute.


----------



## Rhamnetin

bwanaaa said:


> Since head fi is a music forum, I think we should add 'what is your favorite song with each game'. I'll start,
> game: Ghost recon - music:The Doors.
> game: Talos principle - music: Bach cello concertos by YoYo MA (although Vivaldi works well for me too)
> 
> ...


 
  
 I never play music while gaming.  Games have their own soundtrack for a reason, and The Talos Principle in particular has an excellent one.


----------



## octiceps

Exactly. So many games have memorable OST worth listening to on their own.


----------



## GREQ

octiceps said:


> Exactly. So many games have memorable OST worth listening to on their own.


 
 +over 9000
  
 I can't imagine killing Strogg to anything but electronic heavy metal.


----------



## Matt714

Age of Empires 2: HD Edition
  
 10/10
  
 Sadly it's badly optimised, lags on my computer depending on the population / map size.


----------



## tdockweiler

Started Witcher 3 today. Only about 2 hours in, but what a major disappointment!
 Luckily I only paid $30 for it new.
  
 Controls are just AWFUL. I keep running into things and can't even walk straight half the time. Even riding a horse is a chore.
 Reminds me of Red Dead Redemption or the early Tomb Raider games.
  
 So far I hate everything about this game. I dislike it so much so far I want to sell it already.
 I'll give it another try later.
  
 Right now i'd give it a 5/10.
  
 Almost done with Bloodborne. Hard to believe i'm at the end already. Level 70 now.
  
 Overall i'd give the game an 8/10 now.
 I do have some fun with it, but it's not as good as "Dark Souls".
 I seriously can't imagine playing this a second time.
  
 I also started up "Skyrim" again. Once you've played that game for thousands of hours you realize it's all the same over and over and over. OK, maybe only 500 hours, but who knows.
 Being an archer only is kind of a fun way to play through it.
  
 Somehow I find the game extremely boring now.


----------



## metalsonata

tdockweiler said:


> Started Witcher 3 today. Only about 2 hours in, but what a major disappointment!
> Luckily I only paid $30 for it new.
> 
> Controls are just AWFUL. I keep running into things and can't even walk straight half the time. Even riding a horse is a chore.
> ...


 
  
 This is why I love video games--for the vast differences in opinions they can generate. I think The Witcher III is a great game and Skyrim a terrible one--I can't fathom putting even 50 hours into the later, nevermind 500, whereas I've put 70 into the Witcher thus far and can easily imagine myself getting at least triple that out of it, expansions included. I agree that the controls (and tangentially, and most especially, the collision detection) in Witcher are bloody awful and should have received a lot more polish before the game shipped, but in every other respect that matters to me as a fan of CRPGs I think Witcher is far and away the superior game. Given a choice between being bored and alone with my thoughts and bored and playing Skyrim, I'd prefer the former. I've had this problem with Bethesda's flagship RPG games (Elder Scrolls and Fallout) ever since Morrowind--the worlds they build these days either have little to no character or originality or are extremely shallow, or, more frequently, are both, and tend to be married to just really bad stories, with maybe a handful of truly excellent side quests--not enough to balance out the hours and hours of mediocre, copy-and-paste content that strings it all together and the dreadful combat. The Witcher III is hardly the masterpiece that the games press would have one believe and it does suffer from some of the same open-world design choices that Skyrim did, but at least I find the combat engaging, many of the side activities and quests to be exciting, the writing and characters to be stand-out, and the world itself to be far more interesting than Tamriel, though admittedly a lot of these positives do hinge somewhat upon one's familiarity with the previous two games in the series, or even the source material. It certainly, in my opinion, was not the best RPG to come out last year--I think you'd have to look at the indie scene or Pillars of Eternity for that, but I don't think there's been a triple-A RPG as good in years, with the possible exceptions of the Mass Effect and Dark Souls games.


----------



## GreenBow

I played Betrayer a few weeks ago. The world is OK. The game style is OK. However there was some stuff in the text of the game (no vocals), that I objected to. I can't rate it as a game because of that. I couldn't finish playing it because I was uncomfortable with it.
  
 (NB Currently replaying Shadow Warrior; third play.)


----------



## robm321

Wow, you think Witcher 3 was awful? It took me awhile to get into the controls and the game, but it ended up being one of the greatest games that I've played. 

Might want to consider giving it more time.


----------



## GreenBow

robm321 said:


> Wow, you think Witcher 3 was awful? It took me awhile to get into the controls and the game, but it ended up being one of the greatest games that I've played.
> 
> Might want to consider giving it more time.


 
  
 Have to agree with this. TW3 was one of my all time favourites. Everyone has different taste though.


----------



## catspaw

vigrith said:


> It really is and I don't know why either - it's very good, though, completely different from other Metal Gear games but still. It's also a really hard game mechanically especially if played at proper difficulty, at least with keyboard & mouse since the control compatibility is funky. Last boss fight took me like 12 hours to beat on the highest difficulty because the combos were ridiculously hard to execute.


 
 I started playing it on easy but after defeating monsoon I Started all over again in normal.
 In easy its a bit too simple and you can get away with too much. So far normal also seems easy (except the sewer heavy UGs), but Im still at the stage where you control a small orb, so there is much more to go before I decide if I want to go hard mode.


----------



## sgttaco806

1. Overwatch: 9/10 
 Never in all my battlefield years have a played a game that has Rock/Paper/Scissors combined so well with fun.  I still get really frustrated about some of the ridiculousness though.
  
 2. Arma 3 7/10
 This game is incredible to play with friends.  The mods give it almost endless replay ability.  I love the custom missions and crazy servers but often dont find I want to commit the time to really enjoy it.  Like it almost feels like you need to commit a couple hours to enjoy a good arma game.
  
 Honorable mentions:
  
 Battlefield 1:
 Super stoked!  Can't wait to see how the single player is.  Trying my hardest to resist pre ordering.
  
 Star Citizen:
 Citizen Con is this week so I am looking forward to seeing more news about the upcoming modules!


----------



## Rhamnetin

sgttaco806 said:


> 2. Arma 3 7/10
> This game is incredible to play with friends.  The mods give it almost endless replay ability.  I love the custom missions and crazy servers but often dont find I want to commit the time to really enjoy it.  Like it almost feels like you need to commit a couple hours to enjoy a good arma game.


 
  
 Yep, its predecessors are the same way.  Not at all casual, but some of the absolute best and most fun shooters if you get into them either with friends or just making your own missions (although co-op with intelligent friends is still the best).  ArmA 3 is the only military themed shooter I still play, everything else is like a tiny portion of it but worse.
  
 For those who don't want a modern or somewhat futuristic setting, believe it or not WWII ArmA exists.  It is called Iron Front: Liberation 1944.  I used to play it, it was actually quite buggy but might be fixed these days.  Still I don't have it installed as I'd rather just play in a modern/semi-futuristic setting.
  
 Also I imported basically all of ArmA 2's content (including Operation Arrowhead) and ArmA 1's maps to my ArmA 3 installation.  So awesome that you can do this.  Now my ArmA 3 is like so many games combined into one.  No shooter has anywhere near as much content as just one ArmA game, let alone three.


----------



## GreenBow

I bought Arma 2 and have the bug where it runs between about 21 and 25 frames per second. (Using a GTX 980.) Am really wary about Arma3 now, and have not even tried to buy it.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> I bought Arma 2 and have the bug where it runs between about 21 and 25 frames per second. (Using a GTX 980.) Am really wary about Arma3 now, and have not even tried to buy it.


 
  
 Are you using V-Sync?  V-Sync is essentially broken in all of the previous ArmA games and was broken in ArmA 3 for a while.  Not sure how it is these days, since I use G-SYNC in games with such varying frame rates.


----------



## robm321

Agree about Arma 3. Its not a jump in and out type of game. But when involved, its deep and more convincing than the more cartoonish military shooters.


----------



## fate64

Anyone here play the uncharted series?


----------



## Rhamnetin

fate64 said:


> Anyone here play the uncharted series?


 
  
 I've played the first three.  Didn't like it enough to play 4.


----------



## tdockweiler

fate64 said:


> Anyone here play the uncharted series?


 
  
 I've played and finished all 4.
 Part 2 is one of the best games ever made IMO and up there with Fallout 3, Dishonored and Half Life 2.
 Part 2 was so good I must have finished it more than a dozen times and even on Crushing mode. I'm not a very skilled gamer and I rarely try the hardest difficulties.
  
 Part 4 is the second best, but it's too slow to start and the aiming seems much worse in comparison to 2.
 I've had about zero interest in replaying it again. Same with part 3.
  
 BTW not sure if anyone cares, but I found Uncharted 4 to be the hardest of them all. I died more on normal than on "Crushing" on Uncharted 2.
 There is one section towards the end that took me maybe close to 8 tries just to finish.
  
 The enemies seem to be a lot smarter in this game too.


----------



## Rhamnetin

tdockweiler said:


> Part 2 is one of the best games ever made IMO and up there with Fallout 3, Dishonored and Half Life 2.
> Part 2 was so good I must have finished it more than a dozen times and even on Crushing mode. I'm not a very skilled gamer and I rarely try the hardest difficulties.


 
  
 Don't want to be misleading though.  All four Uncharted games are meant to be more movies than games, unlike the three excellent games you mentioned there which are far more interactive and have far more logical gameplay than any Uncharted game.


----------



## Tangster

Got around to installing and playing witcher 3. Difficulty seems quite a lot lower than witcher 2, but the game is fun regardless of the lack of challenge.
  
 Also, it's gorgeous.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Dark Soul 2 - 5/10*
  
 What a major disappointment! Found this terrible from the very start. This is coming from someone who has played through DS1 about 6 times and would rate a 10/10.
 How on earth is it that they gave this one such lousy controls?
 Compared to Dark Souls 1 I feel as if i'm always moving in slow-mo.
 I get hit one time with shield up and have to recover, but it takes me like an eternity and I usually get killed. Even worse when I get knocked down.
 I can't even kill one enemy with a 1-handed weapon without running out of stamina (I know my stats are too low).
 To make things worse, the crap weapon they gave me at the start broke already. Right now i'm using the Bast_ard sword.
  
 Shields now seem to be a total waste. Maybe they're not? I was watching videos of this game and using magic seems so overpowered.
  
 I was sitting there fighting the first level giant and hitting his legs and I try to roll out of the way and...nothing. It's as if i'm stunned and can't roll and get nearly 1-shotted.
 Even when I move out of the way it feels so laggy. Maybe i've been playing Bloodborne too much!
  
 Yes, I found this 10x harder so far than Dark Souls 1. Even harder than DS3.
 I didn't score it so low because it's hard. I like hard games when they're at least fair.
  
 Every single death felt cheap in this game so far. It's bad enough that nearly everything double or triple teams you and the targeting system is so screwy.
 I think i'm only dying because of the very bad controls.
  
 Nope, I don't have half health, but it seems I can't go 5 minutes without using a flask or lifegem (which I ran out of a very very long time ago).
  
 I disliked Dark Souls 2 and 3, but loved Dark Souls 1...makes no sense.
  
 I seriously cannot understand how someone could think this is easier than part 1 or Bloodborne. Maybe you were a mage character?
 Maybe my character is just really screwed up. I picked "Warrior".
  
 BTW I sold Witcher 3 and picked up Dragon Age: Inquistion. Pretty good deal for only $12.
  
  
  
*Fable 2 - 10/10*
  
 Really missed playing this. Stupid easy game, but I loved it. One of my all time favorites just because how fun it is.
 Fallout 3 is my favorite game of all time, but this is actually more fun to play IMO.
 Maybe the old creator of it will somehow make Fable 4 despite Lionhead closing.
  
 There's so many memorable funny parts in this game.
 I remember one time I went and bought my in-game girlfriend a ring to propose to her (not a real life person!) and accidentally targeted the wrong woman who got the ring instead.
 So for the next hour my girlfriend kept running away from me and wouldn't let me go near her because of how mad she was. I did my best to try to get her to like me again!
  
 When we got married we moved into this huge mansion and she kept complaining too much about her terrible living conditions etc. The next day I moved her and the kids to a covered wagon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Fable 3 was really awful in every way. I was so glad when that was over with.


----------



## tdockweiler

rhamnetin said:


> Don't want to be misleading though.  All four Uncharted games are meant to be more movies than games, unlike the three excellent games you mentioned there which are far more interactive and have far more logical gameplay than any Uncharted game.


 
  
 I would have to disagree. Uncharted 2 is like a movie, but not one of those terrible old ones where you watch a movie and then press a button every few minutes.
 I don't understand how these are considered less interactive. Tons of action sequences and shooting etc. Some might even think there is too much action!
 Lots of slower parts in Part 4 though.
  
 The one fault of the Uncharted series though is how you only get to keep one weapon at a time and there's no stats to upgrade etc.
 I don't mind this at all.
  
 Did you even play them all the way through? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BTW one game that felt like a movie to me was Final Fantasy X. I was playing that game and felt like I was just watching people talk and then getting to press a button every 5 minutes.
 I probably judged it too quickly, but that game was so painful for me.
  
 I probably will not be able to endure the latest Final Fantasy game. It's bad enough all their characters now look like fashion models.
  
 Of course I was obsessed with Final Fantasy XI for about forever. I only quit because they removed Xbox 360 support.


----------



## Rhamnetin

tdockweiler said:


> I would have to disagree. Uncharted 2 is like a movie, but not one of those terrible old ones where you watch a movie and then press a button every few minutes.
> I don't understand how these are considered less interactive. Tons of action sequences and shooting etc. Some might even think there is too much action!
> Lots of slower parts in Part 4 though.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I played the first three all the way through.  I didn't mean there was a lack of action by the way, there is a ton.  The interaction is pulling the trigger and climbing really, Naughty Dog's emphasis is mostly on the cutscenes and set pieces and they didn't put enough thought into the mechanics or level design intricacies in my opinion.  Gameplay is more filler content between the cutscenes and invisible walls funnel you to the next cutscene.  
  
 Contrary to say Dishonored which was also mentioned, in which there is an impeccable amount of detail on every map, hidden side quests or details that showcase what the world of Dishonored is like and how people live.  Then there is the fact that you can interact with almost anything/everything in the environment, and for the most part no blatant invisible walls actually blocking the player's path (if it looks like you can get there, you can).
  
 I know Uncharted 4 upped the scale of some of the levels because of complaints like that last one.  Although there is still a disturbing lack of wildlife in the game, they are so static and the level design revolves around the protagonist too much.


----------



## tdockweiler

Recently gave Dark Souls 2 a 5/10.
  
 Wow, don't I feel stupid.
 I was playing through* Dark Souls 2* and complaining it was harder than part 1 and even 3.
 Turns out I did a "noob" mistake and I bet you already know.
 I failed to read properly and joined the "Company of Champions" covenant on accident.
 This apparently turns the game into hard mode sort of and increases damage to you about 33% and the damage you deal out goes down 20%.
 On one wiki i've read, it claims some enemies can do up to 50% more damage.
 There must be some other changes to make enemies seem harder, but maybe not.
  
 Now this would be fine if I knew the game well already.
  
 BTW I went through the join covenant prompts way too fast and failed to see something like "This may make your journey more arduous".
  
 Anyway, maybe my opinion of the game will change. Not likely.


----------



## Malfunkt

A bit of a die-hard gamer here. In fact, I'd say this is the majority of my headphone listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I just love the environmental audio of games, and the feeling of immersion. 
  
 Some games I've played in the past while on my PS4. 
  
*BF4*: 8/10 
  
 I purchased Battlefield 4 years back for my laptop but it wasn't powerful enough to run it. Recently, I returned to it on PS4 and EA had released all the maps.

 This game is tweaked quite well, and is quite responsive. It is addictive, and with the array of vehicles, weapons and gadgets it is always changing up. 
  
 There are a number of top players but I feel the competitiveness is thrown a bit by some of the teamplay and vehicular elements. It allows for both casual and more hardcore gamers to mingle and that is quite an accomplishment.
  
 It is a bit too relentless, and I actually prefer a more slower paced FPS experience like Insurgency or Project Reality.
  
  
*Star Wars Battlefront: *7/10
  
 Incredible audio design and graphics. Gameplay is casual and a bit too pew-pew-pew. Pretty fun. Have the season pass, and it adds quite a bit of content. A lot of people liked the last Deathstar expansion, but I found it a bit lacking. Neat looking sure, but not adding much to the gameplay. If they had just made Battlefront a bit more like BF4, I would have preferred it.
  
*Alien:Isolation *n/a (currently an 8/10)
  
 Wow, this game has awesome audio and atmosphere. Pure headphone bliss. Play in a dark room and I guarantee you, when you have your first encounter with the Alien, it is as terrifying as any of the movies. 
  
 Still, haven't finished this. It isn't a typical game, but more a survival experience.
  
  
*Tomb Raider *6/10
  
 Another game I had for PC but never got around to playing. I finished this game, but something didn't quite pull me into its world. I just didn't like its world, design, or villains that much. I recognize they were trying to make it dark and gritty, but it just felt overdone. There are some good parts, but on the whole I prefer the Uncharted series (only played 2 and 3). 
  
*Witcher 3 *9/10
  
 Wow, this game world is so incredibly fleshed out. Combat was a bit so-so, but characters, models, audio, and overall quality makes this a superb game.  I honestly, got a bit tired of playing it. There is almost too much. I plan on picking it up again along with the expansions at some future point. 
  
*No Man's Sky *4/10
  
 Initially I was completely wowed by this. But then I realized it was repetitive and not really fun. It was just a burden and kind off pointless. I understand why this game has caused so much controversy. There are some cool aspects of the game and some of the vistas are incredible, but it isn't enough - not for full retail. Honestly, not sure what they could do to fix this. Perhaps, if they could allow people to be more creative in it and explore each others worlds that might give it some length. Really bizarre release. I bought a digital copy and opted not to return it. I did enjoy the early aspects of it, but it wasn't the game I thought it was going to be. The audio is incredible for this, especially the generative music. There is a really nice ambient aspect of this game for those that are patient. Ultimately, disappointing, and you'll tire of its mining-to-survive approach. 
  
*Battlefield 1 *Beta 9/10
  
 It looks like EA has found the right balance here. The audio and graphic fidelity from Battlefront, 'classic' Battlefield mix of units/weapons, approachable combat yet very gritty. This was an absolute blast to play, and although the Beta was one map, it set some high expectations for the full release. A game like Battlefield 1 is still much different than a crafted story like the Witcher. Even as an FPS, the direction of these games are to assault your senses and push the immersive aspects. They can be a bit more flash than gameplay. 
  
 Interested in playing Overwatch (as played TF2 for years; not sure if I _need_ to play this one).


----------



## catspaw

tdockweiler said:


> *Dark Soul 2 - 5/10*
> 
> What a major disappointment!


 
 I bought it for 5 bucks and still feel I overpaid.
 DS1 I clocked over 700 hours and feel like I will play it for probably 7000 more.
 DS2 I stopped playing after 30 minutes (Its not just that it is a different game, it has clearly issues in many areas: Gameplay, Graphics, Controls.)


----------



## catspaw

Tomb Raider: 7/10.
  
 I got sucked into this game for a solid weekend. It has many flaws associated with console porting: Poor mouse aiming, okish graphics, quick time events, jada jada you know the drill.
  
 The good part about it is that:
 A) The mouse hard aiming is offset by slower enemies with smarter AI (so its a bit more strategy and less shooting spree).
 B) The Graphics may not be amazing but world detail and consistency is amazing meaning you soon get used to the graphics.
 C) There are not that many quick time events, so they dont get too tedious.


----------



## tdockweiler

catspaw said:


> I bought it for 5 bucks and still feel I overpaid.
> DS1 I clocked over 700 hours and feel like I will play it for probably 7000 more.
> DS2 I stopped playing after 30 minutes (Its not just that it is a different game, it has clearly issues in many areas: Gameplay, Graphics, Controls.)


 
  
 I made one character on it and after maybe 6 hours he was unusable. I still don't know why.
 I picked Warrior class and upgraded my weapon and leveled up some.
 For some unknown reason when starting out he would run out of stamina on even the weakest enemies somehow.
 I was actually getting killed by the weakest enemies near the first woods bonfire. IMPOSSIBLE!!
 I'd run out of stamina before they died!
  
 Circling strafing (?) around giant enemies was impossible and they would also hit me no matter what. I see videos where people do this with ease. Rolling was so slow and impossible on this build.
 I would be moving in what seems like slo-mo and constantly be getting hit after every attack because of some weird freezing delay.
 In less than 6 hours I probably died about 60 times. No joke!
  
 So I started over with a Swordsman class and this time around you start out with two +2 weapons instead of a shield and broken sword. And you are actually sort of fast moving!
 I blew through the first areas super fast without dying probably even once.
  
 Now my problem is that I wasted all my Titanite Shards and i'm too low to get any more at the moment without buying them.
  
 I'm level 20 but still feel i'm doing very poorly at the Tower of Flame. I have a Longsword+2 (wasted them on a Schimtar which breaks in about 15 minutes!) but should have went with a club.
  
 Most annoying of all is that it's clear that visually i'm not hit and about a mile away from the enemy but still take damage. So stupid..
  
 Hopefully I can make it through the Tower of Flame "starter area" without being able to upgrade my gear. The blacksmith ran out of materials.
  
 Anyway, this game is moving sooo slowly for me. I feel like I have to grind it out despite being only at the tower of flame. This game is a lot less fun than DS1.
  
  
 BTW I think what screwed my first build up was accidentally selecting "Company of Champions" on accident (hard mode) and then picking the Warrior class.
  
 Giving a starter class a broken sword, shield and some rags for clothing makes no sense.
  
  
 It's also amazing that you can kill the Level up character and totally ruin your game and prevent you from leveling up.
 Not being able to level up at bonfires is so stupid!
  
 Once I started over it's a lot better. I'll load up my old character and see what went wrong. It was clearly broken somehow.


----------



## GreenBow

Sad for me to see folk not liking Dark Souls 2. I had my hopes pinned on it after struggling and finally giving up on DS1.
  
 I think I gave up on Dead Island Riptide too, although I said in this thread I was initially liking it. I realised why though. At first it played a bit more like a regular single player linear game. That was just the intro though, and it soon became a do-fetch quest game. I just dropped it after that.


----------



## tdockweiler

greenbow said:


> Sad for me to see folk not liking Dark Souls 2. I had my hopes pinned on it after struggling and finally giving up on DS1.
> 
> I think I gave up on Dead Island Riptide too, although I said in this thread I was initially liking it. I realised why though. At first it played a bit more like a regular single player linear game. That was just the intro though, and it soon became a do-fetch quest game. I just dropped it after that.


 
  
 DS1 is worth trying again. I think I destroyed my controller once on the Gargoyles when I was new. I don't usually have a bad temper too.
 Ornstein and Smough are extremely difficult for me and I can't beat them without a NPC or cheating by using a pillar on the 2nd phase.
  
 So far DS2 seems WAY harder than DS1. I had to level up a TON just to advance to the boss areas of Fire Shrine.
 The game feels like mostly grinding so far and so slow. Some of the enemies in Fire Shrine can somehow hit you when you're way out of range. It's like the weapons they use unfairly track you.
 Sometimes I think this game is not really fun and more like work. I'm really questioning if I'm enjoying any of it. I don't even look forward to playing it at night.
  
  
 Fire Shrine seems even harder than Anor Londo in DS1 (which wasn't really that bad).
  
 I wonder what people are doing differently than me to say DS2 is easier. Maybe they're a different build type.
  
 BTW I tried to fight Old Dragonrider last night about 10 times. The first try I got him to 20% HP. I didn't read any strategies beforehand and now I have a better idea on how to beat him.
  
 Turns out he's optional and it's better to fight him later.
  
 Seems the most important thing here is upgrading your weapon as much as possible. When I switched back to my Schimtar +3 I did a lot better (which I had not upgraded that!!)


----------



## Phishin Phool

Wow my impressions of DS2 are totally opposite. I have hundreds of hours in all 3 souls games and in many ways 2 is my favorite. I think it is easier by far than 1 although they are much closer than when initially released due to the fact that magic was needed to balance PvP. A lot depends on style of play though


----------



## wskl

Pillars of Eternity + White March DLCs - 8.5/10
  
 I normally like my RPGs with turn-based combat, but PoE's 'realtime with pause' works quite well.  I thought the presentation was great, nice detailed graphics and the music helped to enhance the atmosphere.  The White March DLCs I can recommend, they add a new story and give out some nice weaponry, and gave me about 25hrs of additional gameplay.
  
 About a year previously, I bought Baldur's Gate II Enhanced Edition and I just was not able to get into the game, I was really overwhelmed with the number of spells for the spellcaster classes, and I found the UI to be not so friendly.  So I wasn't sure if I would like PoE, but it is actually a lot more accessible and helps to ease you in during the first few hours of gameplay, even though there are many spells, the UI makes it easy to organize and access them.  Now that I have experienced PoE, perhaps one day I will give BG2:EE another go.
  
 The cons were that the narrative can get long winded, and you can only level up your characters up to Level 16 which is a shame because a small number of side-quests which are optional have enemies at a much higher level (Lvl 21 IIRC).


----------



## OhMyGodPancakes

If you've ever wanted to play a ridiculously silly game, where the objective is to kill cartoon ducks in as creative a fashion as possible, then I highly recommend Duckgame.
 I cannot stop laughing whenever play this as you can literally Jehovah's witness (verb) your way to quacky victory.
  
 But it also has a pretty decent soundtrack, specially if your a fan of those 8-bit notes. I rate 8/10 with extremely high replay value, as you can make custom maps
 and play both local and online 4 way multiplayer, as well as you are able to make you're own custom and unique hats.
  
http://store.steampowered.com/app/312530/


----------



## Rhamnetin

wskl said:


> Pillars of Eternity + White March DLCs - 8.5/10
> 
> I normally like my RPGs with turn-based combat, but PoE's 'realtime with pause' works quite well.  I thought the presentation was great, nice detailed graphics and the music helped to enhance the atmosphere.  The White March DLCs I can recommend, they add a new story and give out some nice weaponry, and gave me about 25hrs of additional gameplay.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah Beamdog did a poor job in updating Baldur's Gate's UI.  I heard they revamped it recently, but the last time I checked it was basically the same as the originals.
  
 I'd rather play Baldur's Gate 2: Reloaded, which is in development by the people who made Baldur's Gate: Reloaded.  It is an unofficial remake in the form of a total conversion mod for Neverwinter Nights 2, which is 3D and thus more modern than Enhanced Edition and even Pillars of Eternity.  Excellent UI + so much customization over it.  It will follow the original game exactly, with the same CGI cutscenes and soundtrack and voice clips and the few missing feats, spells, and items that aren't already in Neverwinter Nights 2.  Follow its development here.
  
 https://www.facebook.com/BaldursGateReloaded/
  
 Baldur's Gate: Reloaded has been available on Nexus for about three years now, very well made.  Here it is:
  
 http://www.nexusmods.com/neverwinter2/mods/794/?
  
 Neverwinter Nights 2: Complete can be picked up on GOG for $20, or $10 on sale.  If you never played NWN 2 and it's expansions you should give them a go first; NWN 2 Complete is the most content-heavy, encompassing RPG ever made, with some of the most role-playing of any video game by far (only Planescape: Torment and Fallout/Fallout 2/Fallout: New Vegas can compare).  NWN 2: Mask of the Betrayer is designed to be a spiritual successor to Planescape: Torment and it shows, with writing quality and depth above almost every other video game and some thematic similarities.  NWN 2: Storm of Zehir is the ultimate create-your-own-party RPG again with objectively more role-playing than the rest.


----------



## catspaw

tdockweiler said:


> DS1 is worth trying again. I think I destroyed my controller once on the Gargoyles when I was new. I don't usually have a bad temper too.
> Ornstein and Smough are extremely difficult for me and I can't beat them without a NPC or cheating by using a pillar on the 2nd phase.
> 
> So far DS2 seems WAY harder than DS1. I had to level up a TON just to advance to the boss areas of Fire Shrine.
> ...


 
 I wont touch DS2 for a while most likely. Its feels crappy in many ways (the hit boxes of the enemies are definitely a problem).
 Mostly started Dragons Dogma and now practicing back in Broodwar so DS2 will have to wait.


----------



## tdockweiler

catspaw said:


> I wont touch DS2 for a while most likely. Its feels crappy in many ways (the hit boxes of the enemies are definitely a problem).
> Mostly started Dragons Dogma and now practicing back in Broodwar so DS2 will have to wait.


 
  
 I'm still playing Dark Souls 2. Somehow I made it past a few other levels. I would say I usually die about half a dozen times on each level.
 It's frustrating when you get to just near a shortcut or bonfire and somehow they come up with ways to kill you.
 It's usually by throwing 4 tough enemies at you if you open the wrong door or they put a big hole in front of a door (that kills you).
 Every death feels cheap really and not because of my own fault.
  
 Right now i'm at The Lost Bastille and stuck on the Ruin Sentinels boss fight. I have to go get some Human Effigys to call another NPC (I play offline too).
  
 The game is a lot better when you increase your Adaptability and Endurance. My Vigor is still at 4 and i'm at level 47. I think STR, DEX is at 20.
 I use a Longsword+4 and 90% block shield. I also got the Old Knight Armor to drop, which seems really good compared to what I had.
  
 I think I might be underleveled compared to most players right now. Not sure.
  
 So many things I hate about this game that absolutely add nothing to the game. I know about repair powders, but having weapons degrade after 20 minutes is such non-sense.
  
 The HP reduction after dying was a bad idea. It's not a problem anymore now, but still annoying.
  
 Still find this WAY harder than Dark Souls 1 and Bloodborne. Only a few bosses gave me any trouble in Dark Souls 1 (died to Ornstein and Smough dozens of times though).
  
 Sometimes I wish this game didn't even have bosses


----------



## MikePio

tdockweiler said:


> I'm still playing Dark Souls 2. Somehow I made it past a few other levels. I would say I usually die about half a dozen times on each level.
> It's frustrating when you get to just near a shortcut or bonfire and somehow they come up with ways to kill you.
> It's usually by throwing 4 tough enemies at you if you open the wrong door or they put a big hole in front of a door (that kills you).
> Every death feels cheap really and not because of my own fault.
> ...


 
  
 Dark Souls is for masochists!


----------



## GreenBow

I was replaying Doom 2016. I found that replaying missions was a bit like NewGame+. If you complete a full play through, then you can select missions and have all your upgraded gear to do it with.
  
 Then two missions from the end, they give us another 12GB patch. With limited internet access it means I can't play for a good time. (I am going to have to get another ISP.)
  
 I like Doom though mostly. Initially I found it unbelievably difficult because I wasn't really finding or seeking out secrets. You need them though, to get upgrade points: as well as complete challenges. Anyway I played it many times. Then just came back to it after googling for NewGame+ with it. I found blasting through the levels all powered up, was easy. It was a graphics feast though, and possibly more than playing from the start with no upgrades. I think because I am more relaxed without the intense challenge.


----------



## FallenAngel

Stardew Valley - 10/10. I can't give it any other rating after hundreds of hours. It's just fun to play!


----------



## kova4a

tdockweiler said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 For me DS2 is easier coz it's mainly a rehash on DS1 but with the added ability to move freely between bonfires, so less backtracking. Most of the bosses are like reskinned versions of the DS1 ones with mostly the same movesets, so hard to be surprised. The DLCs were a a bit more original though. The thing about DS2 is the PvP - the tons of weapons combinations, especially with powerstancing gave a fresh twist and variety. That's what I miss in DS3. Oh, and the fact that DS2 made greatswords viable and very fun. DS3 kinda took that away with the increased enemy speed and sort of infinite stamina.
 As far as builds for DS2 go, as with every souls game I rolled with a purely melee quality build but DS2 made it easier to respec and go with another build when you want.
 Btw, I have been playing some Demons' Souls lately for fun as I hadn't picked it up for several years and it's kinda eye-opening how much resources From has used from it and DS1 to put DS3 together as a love letter to the fans
  
 edit: oh and just few more fays till DS3's first DLC, so I'm getting anxious


----------



## Rhamnetin

I bought DOOM 2016 since it was 50% off and I like to support well optimized PC games, but then saw it is 65GB and refunded it.


----------



## octiceps

rhamnetin said:


> I bought DOOM 2016 since it was 50% off and I like to support well optimized PC games, but then saw it is 65GB and refunded it.  :rolleyes:




But it's a great game, and HDD space is so damn cheap nowadays! 

It's actually taking up over 100GB on the disk for me now after the most recent free update, and I don't have any DLC. Huge, but kinda par for the course with MegaTexture games. Wolf TNO and TOB together occupy about 100GB as well, and I'd consider them similar in amount of content to Doom, but their assets are much lower quality.


----------



## GreenBow

octiceps said:


> rhamnetin said:
> 
> 
> > I bought DOOM 2016 since it was 50% off and I like to support well optimized PC games, but then saw it is 65GB and refunded it.
> ...


 
  
 It's the data usage too though as well as HDD space. While HDD space is quite reasonably priced, it's a bit hit and miss. I recently bought a 2TB WD Black, and had to return it, as suggested by WD. Very noisy when seeking. 
  
 I looked at reviews on a lot more 2TB+ HDDs and many said they are noisy. It seems once you go over 1TB it's hard to make quiet HDDs. I bet I am totally wrong n this assumption though.


----------



## octiceps

greenbow said:


> It's the data usage too though as well as HDD space. While HDD space is quite reasonably priced, it's a bit hit and miss. I recently bought a 2TB WD Black, and had to return it, as suggested by WD. Very noisy when seeking.
> 
> I looked at reviews on a lot more 2TB+ HDDs and many said they are noisy. It seems once you go over 1TB it's hard to make quiet HDDs. I bet I am totally wrong n this assumption though.




You can blame crapty monopolistic ISPs for data caps.

Try getting a non-WD drive. I have a Seagate/Samsung Spinpoint M9T 2TB in my laptop as bulk storage and it's dead silent. Before, I was running SSD-only in it so any additional drive noise would've been very noticeable to me. I also tried the HGST (owned by WD) Travelstar 7K1000 1TB and it was super noisy in comparison, no matter what hard disk power-saving features I turned off in BIOS and Windows.


----------



## hylas512

Reading this thread from the beginning really takes me back. Late 2005 was the time I really started enjoying video games. These days, I'm very discerning and uninterested in 96% of what is being released, but back then everything was fun!


----------



## Rhamnetin

octiceps said:


> But it's a great game, and HDD space is so damn cheap nowadays!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thing is I'm trying to not use HDDs and cut down on the amount of drives altogether.  I already have three, soon four but in less than a year I'll have to downsize to no more than three 2.5" SSDs and zero hard drives.
  
 I finally started playing Vampire: The Masquerades - Bloodlines.  I wonder if it's the last great non text-based RPG I have yet to play?  Despite the clunky combat I'm really liking it so far, it's clearly a very in-depth RPG with an amount of role-playing that demands not one, not two, but many playthroughs... one for each race at least.  Playing as Nosferatu on my first go through, lol.  Games would not dare impose such strict, realistic role-playing anymore, not even PC exclusives.  
  


hylas512 said:


> Reading this thread from the beginning really takes me back. Late 2005 was the time I really started enjoying video games. These days, I'm very discerning and uninterested in 96% of what is being released, but back then everything was fun!


 
  
 Lost interest in games altogether or is it just the downgrading in various aspects (gameplay complexity/depth and open endedness, sound effects/processing) of most modern games that's turning you away?  I've adapted to today's industry by being extremely selective.


----------



## hylas512

> Lost interest in games altogether or is it just the downgrading in various aspects (gameplay complexity/depth and open endedness, sound effects/processing) of most modern games that's turning you away?  I've adapted to today's industry by being extremely selective.


 
  
 Yes it is the downgrading combined with  stagnation. Moving from NES to SNES to PS1 & 2 was awesome. But after that, the advancements seemed to slow down considerably. "Where were the new ideas and ways to play?", I always thought. Now we're onto a new generation of consoles, but all the games are high-res, under-featured examples of stuff I've seen before. And really nothing comes close to some of the truly epic 90s PC games.
 These days I mostly play 1st person grid based RPGs ala late 80s _Wizardry/Bard's Tale_. These niche games mostly constrain me to handhelds which I don't mind. On the PC, I mostly play extremely heavily modified versions of Bethesda's open world games and _The Sims 2/3_. I pull out the consoles for a few things like _Dark Souls_ and _The Last of Us_. If I keep my expectations low, then I'll never be let down and I can be pleasantly surprised sometimes.


----------



## octiceps

rhamnetin said:


> Thing is I'm trying to not use HDDs and cut down on the amount of drives altogether.  I already have three, soon four but in less than a year I'll have to downsize to no more than three 2.5" SSDs and zero hard drives.




There are 2TB SSDs available, if you insist on SSD-only. Otherwise it's pretty self-defeating as AAA games are only gonna continue to balloon in size.


----------



## Tangster

octiceps said:


> There are 2TB SSDs available, if you insist on SSD-only. Otherwise it's pretty self-defeating as AAA games are only gonna continue to balloon in size.


 
 You don't have to have every AAA title installed at the same time though.
  
 On the other hand...I've been running 3TB worth of SSDs in my main rig since ~early 2013. Silence for ever!


----------



## octiceps

tangster said:


> You don't have to have every AAA title installed at the same time though.
> 
> On the other hand...I've been running 3TB worth of SSDs in my main rig since ~early 2013. Silence for ever!




I think you quoted the wrong person. I wasn't the one complaining about game sizes.


----------



## Rhamnetin

hylas512 said:


> Yes it is the downgrading combined with  stagnation. Moving from NES to SNES to PS1 & 2 was awesome. But after that, the advancements seemed to slow down considerably. "Where were the new ideas and ways to play?", I always thought. Now we're onto a new generation of consoles, but all the games are high-res, under-featured examples of stuff I've seen before. And really nothing comes close to some of the truly epic 90s PC games.
> These days I mostly play 1st person grid based RPGs ala late 80s _Wizardry/Bard's Tale_. These niche games mostly constrain me to handhelds which I don't mind. On the PC, I mostly play extremely heavily modified versions of Bethesda's open world games and _The Sims 2/3_. I pull out the consoles for a few things like _Dark Souls_ and _The Last of Us_. If I keep my expectations low, then I'll never be let down and I can be pleasantly surprised sometimes.


 
  
 Yeah we're in a very similar situation.  There are still PC games that look to innovate and push genres and the industry forward, they're just usually not AAA.  The Talos Principle is a recent one I've played.  A few modern games and many older games is what mostly makes up my library.  Some people would probably think it's age and nostalgia, but I've only been PC gaming since 2008 and I'm only 22 so... there's just more crap in the industry nowadays and it takes more digging to find the good stuff.
  


octiceps said:


> There are 2TB SSDs available, if you insist on SSD-only. Otherwise it's pretty self-defeating as AAA games are only gonna continue to balloon in size.


 
  
 Yeah I'll be getting a 2TB SSD next year.  Luckily for me I dislike most AAA titles, and like Tangster said I don't have to keep them all installed at once.


----------



## wskl

Lucius Demake 7.5/10
  
 I found this one to be quite a surprise and I think it belongs in the 'hidden gem' category.  8-bit style pixel graphics and sound make for an interesting presentation.  For the majority of the game it can be played at a leisurely pace, only for the last few murders does it require some good keyboard finger co-ordination and reflexes, that is my only gripe.


----------



## GreenBow

I am playing Alien: Isolation for the second time. I remember being totally blown away by the graphics and station (design). It's so like the Alien movie.
  
 Playing the game is like walking around the movie sets, but better and newer. The look, atmosphere, and immersion, are captivating. It must be one of the best ever designed games. (I am sure if they made an Aliens type alien shooter game with that engine it would sell millions.)  
  
 A:I does annoy me sometimes though. Like when it pins you down for long periods of time. Then you try make a break for it and die - just to get pinned down again. Sometimes you move from one area to another and maybe a cut-scene but no save. You think it's saved but end up doing lots again. One or twice you have to google, when you get stuck.
  
 Even with its grr moments, I still rate it 10/10.


----------



## robm321

^ Agree, its such a nice atmosphere and game, but I gave up on it. It take a lot of patience, and you have to keep replaying long parts in order to make it to the next save. Being able to save more often would have made it a better game.


----------



## GreenBow

robm321 said:


> ^ Agree, its such a nice atmosphere and game, but I gave up on it. It take a lot of patience, and you have to keep replaying long parts in order to make it to the next save. Being able to save more often would have made it a better game.


 
  
 Yeah, I was feeling it could do with 10% more save points, and the alien 10% less present.
  
 I suggest maybe you try playing on though. I was more aggressive this play, using electric rod and wrench to kill Working Joe androids. Whereas first play I avoided them more; but much easier to kill them. Enough shock ammo for the shock rod (or whatever it was called),
  
 One aspect that left me annoyed was that most humans are hostile, but a few are friendly. One time going into a large area, I expected to be attacked but wasn't. I could easily have killed first. It seems odd that you have to wait to be attacked to decide what to do. By which time you've maybe taken a bullet.
  
 Anyway I finished A:I again and it left a very deep impression on me again. I mean I will never see 'underneath the reactor core' area for the first time ever again. However the graphics were still mind-dazzling enough to be blown clean away to sci-fi bliss. (There's no coming back to reality once you have been at the reactor and underneath, in A:I.)
  
 Run at max settings at 1440p, with Asus GTX 980.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Just finished my first playthrough of Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines.  I think only Fallout 2 has more role-playing than it, and like other classic PC games (especially RPGs) its style stands out so much.  Absolutely incredible game and RPG, can't wait to play it again although I'm going to have to play and review Dishonored 2 first.


----------



## BergOnMyMind

Playing Bioshock 2 Remastered. The game doesn't look half bad and the FOV fix is appreciated. Playing it the first time doesnt have same magic as playing Bioshock 1 though which is a shame.


----------



## GreenBow

Am replaying Zombie Army Trilogy. I owned Nazi Zombie Army 1 and 2, and they were two of only four games I held in my favourites on Steam.
  
 ZAT is still a great game, even after having played the series so many times. I am getting a little tired with aspects of it though. Like the loud heart-beats when using the telescopic sights, and the zombies' constant screeching. These mini-grumbles were OK on my first many play throughs, but now feel a little worn. (I wonder now if we can turn of scoped breathing.)
  
 Some folk find ZAT (and previously NZA) just not their thing. I found it brilliant once I got past its third person aspect and then bought NZA.
  
 I'd still rate Zombie Army Trilogy highly.


----------



## Tangster

Finally finished my first run through witcher 3, solid 10/10.
  
 4k screenshots below...such a pretty game as well.


----------



## metalsonata

tangster said:


> Finally finished my first run through witcher 3, solid 10/10.
> 
> 4k screenshots below...such a pretty game as well.


 
  
 Working on my first run-through still--just started the Blood and Wine expansion a couple weeks ago. The Hearts of Stone expansion is, I think, the best-written piece of game fiction I've ever encountered, and makes a strong case for games as literature. Blood and Wine has a lot to live up to. And the base game wasn't too shabby, either. Thoroughly enjoying myself.


----------



## tdockweiler

bergonmymind said:


> Playing Bioshock 2 Remastered. The game doesn't look half bad and the FOV fix is appreciated. Playing it the first time doesnt have same magic as playing Bioshock 1 though which is a shame.


 
  
 Such an underrated game and one of my favorites.
 I know this is not a normal thing but I find it better than Part 1 and 3. I actually HATED part 3. Part 1 was just annoying and no fun really. I got so sick of it the 2nd playthrough and just stopped playing.
  
 I loved the mini games and hacking in the second one. Like how you could upgrade your character with so many abilities and towards the end you feel almost overpowered.
  
 Oh and of course I liked the parts where you have the little sisters gathering ADAM and you have to set up traps etc to protect her. I always found those parts really fun for some reason.
  
 The game is way harder it seems when you don't use the drill all the time and constantly upgrade it.
  
 Sad that the studio who made the second one is no longer around I think.
  
 I'm probably the only one out there who loves the 2nd but hates the rest.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Dishonored - 10/10*
  
 Probably my 3rd or 4th playthrough and one of my favorite games.
 I finished it once without killing anyone, but never had the patience to do it without being detected.
 I also don't really go after bone charms much.
  
 When you sneak your way through the entire game you sure don't seem to need too many runes either.
  
 Favorite level has to be the bridge where you have to abduct Sokolov the physician.
  
 Love the art in this too. Sometimes i'll just sit there and stare at all the building and level designs.
 Only fault is the characters are all pretty ugly looking!
  
 Can't wait to play part 2 soon!


----------



## Rhamnetin

tdockweiler said:


> *Dishonored - 10/10*
> 
> Probably my 3rd or 4th playthrough and one of my favorite games.
> I finished it once without killing anyone, but never had the patience to do it without being detected.
> ...


 
  
 Why do you think you can't find runes when sneaking through the entire game?  My first playthrough was a ghost type playthrough; non-lethal stealth with my goal being no detection.  I got every rune in the game.  My second playthrough was the opposite so I took a head-on action oriented approach.  Dishonored is one of only two games that does both playthroughs equally well in my opinion (and both utterly exceptional), the other game being Deus Ex: Mankind Divided.  
  
 Can't wait for Dishonored 2 next week.


----------



## Alypius

He said it seemed like you didn't *need* the runes, not that he couldn't find them. I agree; after a certain point, it felt like I was spending point just because I had them, not because I had any intention of using them.
  
 I, too, can't wait for the next game next week! I've done two runs on both the 360 and PS4 Remastered and the "steampunk" (I know it's not, but if there's a better adjective/genre, feel free to offer it) atmosphere is fantastic. It's like a retro Deus Ex (my all-time favorite series).


----------



## Rhamnetin

There are lots of stealth abilities so runes are still needed, although there is indeed a point where more isn't needed but it's near the end of the game.


----------



## tdockweiler

rhamnetin said:


> Why do you think you can't find runes when sneaking through the entire game?  My first playthrough was a ghost type playthrough; non-lethal stealth with my goal being no detection.  I got every rune in the game.  My second playthrough was the opposite so I took a head-on action oriented approach.  Dishonored is one of only two games that does both playthroughs equally well in my opinion (and both utterly exceptional), the other game being Deus Ex: Mankind Divided.
> 
> Can't wait for Dishonored 2 next week.


 
  
 Sorry, I should have been more clear. I do usually go out of my way to find runes, but not the bone charms.
 When I go stealth I usually stick with Blink level 2 and Dark Vision II.
  
 I should be using Bend Time more often like most people, but I never used it much.
  
 I rarely use Possession either. Maybe a few times during the game. Today I learned you can possess a fish to get inside the mansion for the party. Never knew that!
  
 I should be playing on the hardest levels. Maybe if I was I'd make sure to get every rune I could find.
  
 I also try to never use sleep darts. Sometimes it makes the game seem too easy despite only getting 10 sleep darts.
  
 BTW I bet there is a ton of different ways to finish a level that i'm overlooking. Maybe some totally different paths to take.


----------



## Rhamnetin

On my ghost playthrough I used Blink, Dark Vision, Bend Time when I was in really bad scenarios (so not very often, definitely didn't level it up all the way), and Possession. 
  
 On my bloodthirsty killer playthrough I used Blink, Dark Vision, Bend Time, Devouring Swarm, Shadow Kill, and Windblast.  Definitely needed the runes more like you implied.


----------



## GreenBow

I am replaying Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 and expansion Siberian Strike. On Siberian Strike now and I have upped the difficulty. There is no longer a dot appears on crosshair showing where the bullet will go. Health packs and ammo have only rare placements through the game. I like it more like this.
  
 Having the dot appear and show where to shoot was not so bad though. It was not instantly there on medium difficulty, so you had a chance to line up your shot first.
  
 Having played SGN + exp lots though, I have a good idea where to aim now. I do OK.
  
 However I do trigger more alarms by missing and making enemies aware. Still I get a good game from it. Good graphics, good script, cool dude Razor 3-2. I mean what's not to like? .. It does have occasional really hard checkpoints though I suppose, but you always figure them out eventually.


----------



## saturnotaku

I'm playing Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare. It's the first CoD game since the original Modern Warfare that I've spent more than a few minutes with, and I'm kind of enjoying it. It's by no means Game of the Year material, but I'm going in with the mindset of it being 80s action movie cheesecake set "in the future!" As such, it's not completely awful.


----------



## FlyingFungus

Dark Souls 3 - A difficult game but so far not as difficult as the previous two games (I've still died quite a lot but I'm definitely having an easier time progressing in this one). The bosses I've encountered have been relatively easy. Overall it's a great game. 

Uncharted 4 - only a couple hours into it but so far it's quite awesome. Graphics are stunning!


----------



## robm321

saturnotaku said:


> I'm playing Call of Duty: Infinite Warfare. It's the first CoD game since the original Modern Warfare that I've spent more than a few minutes with, and I'm kind of enjoying it. It's by no means Game of the Year material, but I'm going in with the mindset of it being 80s action movie cheesecake set "in the future!" As such, it's not completely awful.


 
  
 I gave up on COD years ago. I still play MW3. It went south from there.


----------



## Rhamnetin

robm321 said:


> I gave up on COD years ago. I still play MW3. It went south from there.


 
  
 It went sharply south from CoD 4, which is the last one I played extensively.  Good riddance!  I have no desire to play any of the good CoD games (let alone bad ones) anyway ever since ArmA 2 and ArmA 3 came out.


----------



## FallenAngel

Playing MineCraft again.
  
 I rent a tiny private server for up to 10 players and posted the address for 10 minutes on 9gag. There are now about 8 others that joined to play sometimes. If anyone likes to play on a small server playing Survival on Hard, starting fresh (still in a hobbit hole), PM me for details.
  
 Cheers


----------



## robm321

rhamnetin said:


> It went sharply south from CoD 4, which is the last one I played extensively.  Good riddance!  I have no desire to play any of the good CoD games (let alone bad ones) anyway ever since ArmA 2 and ArmA 3 came out.


 
  
 Yep, I play Arma 3 too. And you're right, the dedicated servers thing changed after COD 4.


----------



## octiceps

Not only were dedicated servers removed but also mods, command console, and FOV adjustment, and it was the start of paid DLC (for PC). MW2 really sank the CoD franchise on PC IMO.


----------



## GreenBow

I have COD 4: Modern Warfare, and while I liked it, it was too short. The radio chatter ordering me about when I was hanging back was annoying as hell too. Being shouted at constantly in squally radio chatter was infuriating.
  
 I recently bought COD: Black Ops 2, because it was highly recommended. Again it was too short. If I hung back in this game I died, by the game killing me for no reason.
  
 I am done with COD. Basically I won't go anywhere near multiplayer because of cheats, so I only buy for single player. Since COD is never really cheap, then it's not worth buying for me.
  
 I did however manage to pick up the newer Medal of Honour titles for a bargain on Origin. I found I got involved with the characters. Plus I bought Battlefield 3 for £1, and I think that had a good single player. Better than either COD title I have; well much better value anyway. I also bought Battlefield 4 for about £4 but never got around to downloading it yet.
  
 I am currently playing Dead Effect 2. (I bought Dead Effect (1) for £1 and had a blast with it.) DE2 is OK but I am loosing patience with the voice acting and having to constantly get missions off characters. DE1 was just a straight linear shooter, whereas they added RPG elements to DE2. Upgrading is good, but there's more to upgrade than DE1 which just offered weapon upgrades.
  
 DE(1) was just straight shooting zombies in space. DE2 is yaddya yaddya talk - upgrade. Then shoot zombies.


----------



## Rhamnetin

I do agree that CoD 4 was far too short.  It was a very good PC game but I think the last great CoD game was... CoD 3 actually, a console exclusive.  Although CoD 2 is the pinnacle of that franchise to me.


----------



## robm321

CoD 2 was my favorite as well. After Activision bought it and became a greed machine, it went south. I'm glad the original creators are doing well with their new company, and I can't pretend I'm not happy to see it decline under Activision. They could have kept it going for a long time if they weren't interesting in quick cash. That would have resulted in much more profit long term, signed Madden.


----------



## amigomatt

Currently playing Fallout 3 again.  I put about 10/15 hours into it years ago then drifted away from it, lack of time being the main factor (as with all my gaming).  Anyway, I'm REALLY enjoying paying through it this time. A strong 10/10 for me!


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah the military sim games are kind of interesting. They always make me emotional though. First one I played was Medal of Honour Airborne, years ago. It's a pain in the neck to get working because you can only play it with one very old version of Direct X that comes with the game. At the end as the credits rolled up I had a weepy moment, wondering, "They had to go through all that". (Meaning those who fought and lived through the 2nd WW.)
  
 The new Medal of Honour games, MOH and MOH Warfighter are kind of emotional at the end too. It's when the text of a message rolls up the screen it gets to me. It starts by saying something like, "They shall never grow old". Referring to those that lost their lives in the wars.


----------



## Malfunkt

greenbow said:


> Yeah the military sim games are kind of interesting. They always make me emotional though. First one I played was Medal of Honour Airborne, years ago. It's a pain in the neck to get working because you can only play it with one very old version of Direct X that comes with the game. At the end as the credits rolled up I had a weepy moment, wondering, "They had to go through all that". (Meaning those who fought and lived through the 2nd WW.)
> 
> The new Medal of Honour games, MOH and MOH Warfighter are kind of emotional at the end too. It's when the text of a message rolls up the screen it gets to me. It starts by saying something like, "They shall never grow old". Referring to those that lost their lives in the wars.


 
 A bit off-topic, but I highly recommend going to see Mel Gibson's new film, Hacksaw Ridge. Watch it without knowing much about the story - just go see it and get a good seat for the best audio.

 Mel Gibson himself has said they he knows he can only approximate the experiences of what really happened, and in some cases omitted what actually happened because audiences would have difficulty believing the actual event.
  
 Other recommendations for war movies Tae Guk Gi: the brotherhood of war (Korean war movie), All Quiet on the Western Front (black and white version), Paths of Glory. and Cross of Iron.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Dishonored 2 - 8/10 (see notes)*
  
 This is based on my impressions of what i've played so far. I'm only up to Mission 3 where I have to find and help the doctor.
 I'm almost finished with this level though.
  
 At first I found the game pretty ugly to look at. It gets better and better when you start playing it more.
 There are now some areas that really "WOW" you and you can't help but look around at the scenery and art design.
 Some of it looks like a realistic photo. A few levels looked as good as "Uncharted 4"
  
 It really does feel like Dishonored when it comes to the controls, but the whole stealth thing now seems totally broken.
 For example, I had guards detect me when totally not moving and they were upstairs in a different room. What the heck.
 Apparently they can see through walls. Sometimes I would save in a safe spot and then upon reload I'd get detected almost immediately.
 Is this designed on purpose?
  
 I seem to be crouched down but everything detects me within 30 feet or so. I don't have my weapons drawn at all.
 When I get detected, groups of guards will join up from what seems like 200 feet away.
  
 Playing through this game on the hardest mode with no powers and getting the "Ghost" trophy seems impossible.
  
 I was trying to play as a Ghost, but I kept having to reload over and over and over. Now I just got sick of it and just started shooting things.
  
 I play on "Medium".
  
 It also doesn't feel as fun to play as part 1 yet. Seems there is less loot to pick up too. I think so far I've had a total of 2 sleep darts.
 There's also a LOT more enemies around everywhere.
  
 I guess I should have gotten "Dark Vision" instead of Shadow kill or whatever it's called.
  
 I actually rented this, but I'm going to buy it.
  
 Another thing...I can quite often die within 2 shots. Strange..
 1 hit and I have a tiny sliver of health left.
  
 PS I'm a huge fan of part 1 and it's a definitely 10/10 for me.


----------



## Rhamnetin

^ I'm waiting for patches before I play it, since it's quite buggy and I can't stand the mouse movement currently.  I loved the first.  
  
 In the meantime I'm playing Tyranny, which is just okay.  Nothing special, which is sad since that's two in a row from Obsidian while in years past they used to release innovative masterpiece after innovative masterpiece.  Their loss of writing talent is so obvious.  No more Chris Avellone and I don't see Josh Sawyer's name on it.


----------



## Malfunkt

Well, I'm just about to get back into PC gaming.
  
 Nothing to hardcore though. For a bit I was tempted to get a powerful PC tower, 6700k and a GTX 1070, but I have to put work priorities first...
  
 I ended up getting a really good deal on an iMac Retina 5k 27. Okay the GPU is not the greatest in the world Radeon M290x but apparently Apple has some tricks up its sleaves in how they implemented the entire hardware because this computer setup si running like a dream.
  
 I'm not opposed to Windows, but I already have a Macbook Pro and iPhone 6, and everything is synced nicely. I've been using Apple OS for 25+ years so I know it instinctively now. I almost sold the Retina after buying it having some remorse, thinking it wasn't the most powerful I could get for my money. But...

 the screen, oh my. Absolutely incredible. For my graphic work, its worth it. The 3.5gHz i5 is powerful enough on single-core tasks, and I've benchmarked the whole system and it was pretty impressive. 
  
 Anyhow, I guess high-end PC gaming will have to wait. I may be able to get Battlefield 1 running on medium on this, good enough for me. 

 I recently sold my PS4, and even though I loved it and the entire experience, I was getting tendonitis from using the controllers. Too much thumb movement.
  
 Installing Windows 10 as I right this. Been working non-stop so I'm looking forward to installing some Project Reality, Skyrim, Insurgency, Binding of Isaac, Battlefield 4, and maybe a few other indie titles. May even replay Mass Effect 3..


----------



## catspaw

Playing Darkest Dungeon.
 Interesting game. Hard to express why its fun, but Its one of those games you can play while eating and still be effective.
 I like the art style, the audio, the 1 frame animation format and surely the dungeon crawling style (Its grinding as well but so far I find it fun either way).
  
 Id give it a 8/10.


----------



## GreenBow

malfunkt said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the military sim games are kind of interesting. They always make me emotional though. First one I played was Medal of Honour Airborne, years ago. It's a pain in the neck to get working because you can only play it with one very old version of Direct X that comes with the game. At the end as the credits rolled up I had a weepy moment, wondering, "They had to go through all that". (Meaning those who fought and lived through the 2nd WW.)
> ...


 
  
 I think it's worth me adding, that I am not saying military sims are my favourite. If I had to choose a favourite genre of games it would be sci-fi. Stuff like Doom etc. I think fantasy comes equal first or close second, like The Witcher 3 etc.


----------



## Malfunkt

greenbow said:


> I think it's worth me adding, that I am not saying military sims are my favourite. If I had to choose a favourite genre of games it would be sci-fi. Stuff like Doom etc. I think fantasy comes equal first or close second, like The Witcher 3 etc.


 
 Feel the same. The Witcher 3 was excellent - actually overwhelming with detail and content. 
  
 I'm actually losing an appetite for shooters in a big way. I fired a couple up last night, and while I still enjoy CS:GO and some Insurgency , it is just too much the same thing over and over. One dopamine fix over and over and my brain doesn't care.
  
 For me gaming is more about the atmosphere and immersion. As a headfier, few other experiences give you virtual  audio environments in the way games do.


----------



## Rhamnetin

malfunkt said:


> I'm actually losing an appetite for shooters in a big way. I fired a couple up last night, and while I still enjoy CS:GO and some Insurgency , it is just too much the same thing over and over. One dopamine fix over and over and my brain doesn't care.


 
  
 This has been the case for me for the last five years.  The only shooters I really care about now are immersive single player shooters, such as the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. franchise, Metro franchise, and Deus Ex franchise.  But RPGs are my favorite genre by far.  It's a shame we haven't had a truly great RPG since 2010 (Fallout: New Vegas).  Every other one I've played since then has so much less role-playing depth, and writing depth and style.


----------



## Malfunkt

rhamnetin said:


> This has been the case for me for the last five years.  The only shooters I really care about now are immersive single player shooters, such as the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. franchise, Metro franchise, and Deus Ex franchise.  But RPGs are my favorite genre by far.  It's a shame we haven't had a truly great RPG since 2010 (Fallout: New Vegas).  Every other one I've played since then has so much less role-playing depth, and writing depth and style.


 
 Ha, loved S.T.A.L.K.E.R (the original, haven't played the others), played through both Metros on my PS4 (pretty cool), Deus Ex (the first one was legend, I have Human Revolutions and maybe I'll give it a shot now).
  
 Timely you mentioning this, I just fired up Fallout NV, put some mods in it and it looks pretty good. 
  
 I had played Fallout 4, and there were aspects that I liked about it, but in other ways it just felt a bit lifeless. Still a good title, and maybe with all the DLC and mods will shape up.


----------



## Alypius

The original Deus Ex is what got me back into gaming after a long hiatus. The story was better than the movies that were coming out at the time (Matrix, etc). DX:HR is also a great game (especially if you install the DLC beforehand; The Missing Link is, IMHO, an important part of the overall story) and I replayed it before firing up DX:MD. Honestly, I think I enjoyed HR more. It feels like HR was Dragon Age: Origins/Awakening with Mankind Divided filling in the spot of Dragon Age 2. Important Things Happen but they're really setting the stage for the next game in the series.


----------



## Alypius

Agreed, the Ghost run is a pain in the ass. I think I honestly spend more time looking at a reload screen than I do playing the game. I'm committed, though, so I'll finish the run, but my next playthrough will probably be a low-chaos pacifist run (don't care about ghost but won't kill anyone) or a high-chaos one. The reloads are killing my immersion and I'm not even sure I know what it is I'm supposed to be doing at any given time.


----------



## octiceps

*Overwatch (PC) - 8/10*

I just went ahead and bought it after playing for a few hours during the free weekend. I thought it was a decent enough TF2 clone to be worth the $35, and I've got friends who play it regularly. But I feel it's massively overhyped, even moreso than most AAA releases these days, what with the numerous GOTY awards and everyone on the Internet proclaiming it as the best FPS in years. It's nothing groundbreaking or innovative in the genre, and given how long I've been away from TF2, I imagine Overwatch will get repetitive and lose its freshness pretty quickly for me unless Blizzard continues to update it at a regular cadence with meaningful content additions. I'm still of the opinion that if TF2 never went F2P (with the cancer that brings) while maintaining a large install base--two things which are not mutually exclusive--it would be better than Overwatch. TF2 has more non-cosmetic content like offline and co-op modes, although it's early days yet for Overwatch.

As for my experience in Overwatch during this free weekend, it didn't start out smooth due to various technical issues at the beginning, which surprised me given how many months the game's been out and Blizzard's track record of polished releases.

First of all, the game engine seems to have a major synchronization issue between render and input that causes horrible mouse lag when GPU-bound. And by GPU-bound, I mean the GPU is working at 100% usage. My workaround was to cap the FPS, which prevents my GPU from working full bore, but that's just a band-aid solution as the mouse lag returns with a vengeance whenever my GPU usage spikes, such as when the engine is under stress or I up the Render Scale. And to be clear, the mouse lag happens even in excess of 100 FPS and feels worse than enabling V-Sync, which is truly perplexing.

Secondly, the game likes telling me my GPU driver crashed and to update it when I exit the game, even though the driver hasn't actually crashed and I'm running Nvidia's latest 375.95 release. The error usually occurs on-and-off, but if I change any of my video settings it is almost guaranteed to pop up upon exit, which is especially annoying as the crash reverts the changes I just made.

Other than that, it has been smooth sailing with no noticeable performance or network latency issues throughout the course of play. Although I will say that I don't think the game is very well optimized. A game with TF2-level graphics should run better IMO.

Oh and last thing since this is Head-Fi after all. The Dolby Atmos headphone mode in Overwatch was not convincing for me. While it did allow me to distinguish between front and back, there were clear transitions between the cardinal directions when rotating my head around a sound source, and height cues were nonexistent.


----------



## Silent Xaxal

Delete this please.


----------



## DirtySnackage

Dishonored 2, 9/10. Great gameplay, great world, great story, great replayability. All around GREAT


----------



## GreenBow

I am slowly downloading the first Dishonoured, on my data capped ISP. It's exciting to think there's another series that's well liked.
  
 I am also currently playing Necrovision: Lost Company. Along with a few bad crashes, shuddering image when action heats up, haha it's not so bad. I liked the first game Necrovision also. Even though they are old with poor graphics.


----------



## Rhamnetin

dirtysnackage said:


> Dishonored 2, 9/10. Great gameplay, great world, great story, great replayability. All around GREAT


 
  
 With only one exception: Lack of polish.  id Tech 5 isn't a good engine but Dishonored 2's performance (including frame pacing issues) and oversights in level design (tile placement) and graphics glitches go beyond that.  Once it's in a finalized state it'll be great.


----------



## DirtySnackage

rhamnetin said:


> With only one exception: Lack of polish.  id Tech 5 isn't a good engine but Dishonored 2's performance (including frame pacing issues) and oversights in level design (tile placement) and graphics glitches go beyond that.  Once it's in a finalized state it'll be great.




Yeah i 100% agree. Its technical issue do cause some big problems for most people, and i hope the patch it. I have a gtx 1080 so im basically just throwing raw power at the game, but i dont think im getting the kind of performance i should be.


----------



## Rhamnetin

dirtysnackage said:


> Yeah i 100% agree. Its technical issue do cause some big problems for most people, and i hope the patch it. I have a gtx 1080 so im basically just throwing raw power at the game, but i dont think im getting the kind of performance i should be.


 
  
 I have a GTX 1080 too.  Nobody is getting the performance they should be getting though, the game has scary VRAM allocation and usage and is super inconsistent, and then the frame pacing issues on top of that.  id Tech 5 is quite dated and Dishonored 2 isn't using any exceptional graphics technologies.  Its art style calls for lower resolution textures and not so high quality models after all (yet makes them look gorgeous in their presentation).  The NVIDIA HBAO+ implementation is the worst I've ever seen, it's actually distracting and overdone to the point where the same tech looks better in the first game (forced via drivers).
  
 If this was on id Tech 6 running in Vulkan, like DOOM, with the same graphics quality, we wouldn't even be dropping below 120 FPS at 2560 x 1440.


----------



## badinkajink

Currently playing CIV 6, I'd give it a solid 6/10, even for all its bugs. Without its bugs and with mods, I'd say it'd be damn near perfect. Strategy games aren't eveyone's cup of tea but CIV really is my favorite game, especially with the amazing music. I've found myself playing for 6+ hours at times, and I'd probably play much more if not for school.
  
 Also playing Overwatch on the side, 7/10. From 6th-10th grade I exclusively played TF2 and racked up 2.5k hours on various gamemodes, mostly competitive 6v6 toward the end. I'm so glad to have a new alternative with a more alive community, but I'm trying to avoid playing too much, don't really want to get sucked into another 2 thousand hours of any video game in particular.


----------



## metalsonata

Finally beat *The Witcher III* and its accompanying expansions. Really enjoyed my time with it. *Hearts of Stone* in particular was fantastic--some of the best writing I've ever come across in a video game. Both the base game and *Blood and Wine* were a little rockier but still serious achievements in their own right, and the game taken as a whole is easily the best example of storytelling and strong character-writing that I've seen yet from an open world RPG, and was a joy to delve into mechanically, as well. Sorry to see it come to an end. I'm in no rush to replay it but might some day, as I'd like to see what alternate paths and endings I missed. Positive I missed a few optional things of import, but at almost 180 hours played, I'll be happy to let it rest for a bit before I go back to it. Don't know what's up next for me.


----------



## FallenAngel

Anybody else playing prison architect? Just started and it's a lot of fun.


----------



## wskl

fallenangel said:


> Anybody else playing prison architect? Just started and it's a lot of fun.


 
  
 I played it during 'early access' and when it reached 1.0 release but I haven't played it with all the updates since then.
  
 It's a good game, but unless you like sandbox and building managment games, it can get a bit repetitive towards the end of the campaign.


----------



## FallenAngel

wskl said:


> I played it during 'early access' and when it reached 1.0 release but I haven't played it with all the updates since then.
> 
> It's a good game, but unless you like sandbox and building managment games, it can get a bit repetitive towards the end of the campaign.


 
  
 I play MineCraft and even rent my own server, so yeah, I like those.


----------



## swat37

I'm currently playing CS:GO, Zandronum, ZDaemon and sometimes I play Overwatch. 

Zandronum 9.5/10

CS:GO 9/10

Overwatch 8.5/10

ZDaemon 8/10

ZDaemon feels like ****, but I still play it if someone is playing CTF on Zandronum.


----------



## Zombieburger638

Usauly you can find me in CS:GO or Arma 3. I really enjoy Arma 3, have had some really great times with it. Mostly play Invade and Anex with a few others, love the intense and immersive moments that happen. Great community as well.


----------



## swat37

zombieburger638 said:


> Usauly you can find me in CS:GO or Arma 3. I really enjoy Arma 3, have had some really great times with it. Mostly play Invade and Anex with a few others, love the intense and immersive moments that happen. Great community as well.




I have seen 3kliksphilip play ARMA 3, but I can't justify the price tag right now. I had ARMA before, but no servers because GameSpy was shut down in 2014, but, I think I have ARMA 2, I have tried it, but I hate how the mouselook is.


----------



## Zombieburger638

swat37 said:


> I have seen 3kliksphilip play ARMA 3, but I can't justify the price tag right now. I had ARMA before, but no servers because GameSpy was shut down in 2014, but, I think I have ARMA 2, I have tried it, but I hate how the mouselook is.




Arma 3 is a whole new ball game compared to the others. The best part about it is the servers/mods. Everything you can imagine. It has a few few dayz type mods, wasteland, life(few types depending on server), mil sim servers, and invade and annex. Great fun to be found on them. One server we joined with a group of about 15 guys out of about 80 and within about 12 hours we ruled the land. Controls are much smoother than A2 and really makes driving, flying, and good ol boots on the ground much more enjoyable. Get some friends and buy it up on a steam sale(as it is best played with good friends) and romp around for a while. The life servers can be a bit difficult to get into but well worth it once you learn the lay of the land.


----------



## swat37

Wait, 12 hours straight?


----------



## Zombieburger638

swat37 said:


> Wait, 12 hours straight?



Well yes and no. A few people were always on collection drugs or creating alliances with small groups to overthrow the existing large groups. Although I admit I had nothing better to do that weekend so that day I put in about 7 hours. One drug run took up 45 minuets. Lots of work.


----------



## swat37

Damn! In that time I could play 6 comp matches and a 1 hour session of 32in24-13!


----------



## swat37

After listening to the Silent Hill 2 soundtrack, I decided to use a PS2 emulator to play Silent Hill 2. So far, I like it!


----------



## GreenBow

swat37 said:


> After listening to the Silent Hill 2 soundtrack, I decided to use a PS2 emulator to play Silent Hill 2. So far, I like it!


 
  
 That's a plan. I have Silent Hill -  Homecoming, and it was pretty rough. They say 2 is the best.


----------



## GreenBow

Am playing the first Dishonoured game. Have three on Steam with it. Rating at the mo: about 7/10.
  
 The Steam rating for it is overwhelmingly positive at 98% positive reviews. However I just find it a hassle. Having powers on the same slot so to speak as weapons means constant switching about. The story so far is good, and the setting is good. The mechanics are OK, but it's a struggle getting used to sword in right hand operated by left mouse. Weapon in left hand operated by right mouse. Overall it's just damn hard work to operate. (Like I keep firing off precious and very rare to find ammo, because I want to enter night/search vision. Forever hitting F9 to re-load so I don't lose the precious ammo.)
  
 I guess I will play it through though. It's definitely interesting.
  
 Last but not least they have committed one of my gripes. Since it's key F to read a book or document, make it F to close it. Don't make me have to Esc or mouse. Prat developers.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> Am playing the first Dishonoured game. Have three on Steam with it. Rating at the mo: about 7/10.
> 
> The Steam rating for it is overwhelmingly positive at 98% positive reviews. However I just find it a hassle. Having powers on the same slot so to speak as weapons means constant switching about. The story so far is good, and the setting is good. The mechanics are OK, but it's a struggle getting used to sword in right hand operated by left mouse. Weapon in left hand operated by right mouse. Overall it's just damn hard work to operate. (Like I keep firing off precious and very rare to find ammo, because I want to enter night/search vision. Forever hitting F9 to re-load so I don't lose the precious ammo.)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Can't you rebind LMB and RMB?  Although most people, myself included, find its default control scheme to be most natural.  Corvo only has two hands, not three, so switching around will be necessary.  Personally I consider it one of the very best action and stealth games ever made, definitely with some of the most impressively coded mechanics ever.  Fluidity/responsiveness to die for, wonderful art style and writing that compliments it, such fun powers and stealth and exploration (meaningful exploration too) and combat.
  
 Dishonored 2's gameplay lives up to the standard set by the first with some slight improvements, level design is more open than ever, but artistic attention to detail is slightly less (more repetitive graffiti/propaganda and readable texts).  Writing is far worse than the first, it hardly has any characters and not enough exposition for anything/anyone and no memorable dialogue.
  
 I've reviewed both games and the first one got a 91 or 92 out of 100 from me, while the second got a 77 (will be higher if they fix it up more with patches).  Very, very few games get over a 90 from me.


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah I think it would sort of work swapping over hand controls. However you'd end up slashing with right mouse, and since it's the most common used, would feel awkward.
  
  
 Speaking of games which get rated over 9/10 or above, these are the some that I rate 9+. (The last two, I think most folk would disagree with. However both games I loved playing.)
  
 Shadow Warrior. (2013 game)
 Freelancer
 The Witcher 3
 Nazi Zombie Army 1 and 2 (If bought cheap, since they are short.)
 Alien Isolation
 Borderlands 2
 Metro 2033
 Serious Sam 3:BFE
  
 Arcania Gothic 4
 Dungeon Siege 3
  
 I really wanted to like Dishonoured and yet may end up doing. Right now I find myself constantly swapping out the left-mouse, breaking immersion and selecting or firing wrong item. The game itself is enticing, as most points in the story propel me on.


----------



## Rhamnetin

^ That's quite the small amount of games as well.  Even less than me to be honest.  If I recall correctly the only games I score 90/100 or higher are:
  

Dishonored
Underhell
Penumbra (scoring Overture and Black Plague as one game since they really are)
SOMA
The Talos Principle
Dragon Age: Origins
KOTOR and KOTOR 2
Neverwinter Nights 2 and also each of its expansions
Planescape: Torment
Fallout 2
XCOM: Enemy Unknown and probably XCOM 2 (I haven't played enough of it yet)
  
 But that's also because I take into account everything and I have a very methodical scoring system.  If Fallout: New Vegas unmodded didn't have dated graphics fidelity then it'd get an extra two points or so putting it at 90 or more (same for Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut actually), and if Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines was more polished it'd easily get over a 90 (loses points for having very little in the way of options/configuration and then bugs/glitches and this is all with the unofficial patch, and of course it's not perfect in other categories either).


----------



## GreenBow

Well I most likely have other games that I would give 90% or more to. I just looked over the games I had rated on Metacritic, and wrote the 9's from there, here.
  
 It does show though how we all have such varied tastes. I think I might agree with you over Fallout NV, if it had better graphics. Having said that I never finished it because I just got confused in the end. (I got trapped into doing stuff for Brotherhood of Steel, and thought "sod it". Plus I never really worked out who should run Vegas.) Up until then it was kind of fun, but the graphics were as you say, weak.
  
 However I hated Deus Ex: Human Revolution. I mean I played it out but I was sick of and it took me months to play bit by bit. I'd start it up and get bored and shut it down within ten minutes.
  
 The Talos Principle I simply can not do. Like one puzzle I spent possibly an hour re-trying. After I looked it up on Youtube, you had to use a rock to jump over a wall. Yet before then stuff like that was not allowed. It kept springing new stuff like that. (Reassuringly I saw a few other negative reviews mention this.)  Since there were puzzles I could not do even with having seen the solutions, there was no point. To me I want a hit rate on my PC, since it costs me money to buy a run. If I am staring at the same stuff for an a hour, it's a waste of electricity.
  
 Just goes to show. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Rhamnetin

That is a valid complaint about The Talos Principle and it is something I score against, albeit not much.  It sets rules for its puzzles but introduces a few new outside the box quirks for some of them that aren't at all allowed in other puzzles.  I try to be as objective as possible with my scoring, it's not even entirely representative of how I feel about said game sometimes (for example I like plenty of games which I score sub 90 more than XCOM which I score over 90, or if the rest of a game is great then dated graphics is hardly a detractor for me).
  
 In New Vegas you can't really be trapped into any questline, you can break free and change disposition at will.  You can always blow up the entire BoS bunker and cancel all BoS quests in the process.


----------



## swat37

greenbow said:


> That's a plan. I have Silent Hill -  Homecoming, and it was pretty rough. They say 2 is the best.



Isn't that on Steam? I would not give money to Konami as of now.


----------



## Rhamnetin

swat37 said:


> Isn't that on Steam? I would not give money to Konami as of now.


 
  
 Homecoming is, but that game sucks.  Silent Hill 2 isn't released on any digital PC game store, only physical.  I use PCSX2 emulator along with my disk copy of the PS2 version, since I wasn't a PC gamer back in 2001.  Plays like crap but looks much better than the super low resolution of PS2, isn't buggy like the remakes are said to be, and I can put the issues aside for its greatness (for the most part).


----------



## damienPOWER

Witcher 3 +1
 Amazing.
  
 What do you all think of dark souls 3?


----------



## swat37

rhamnetin said:


> Homecoming is, but that game sucks.  Silent Hill 2 isn't released on any digital PC game store, only physical.  I use PCSX2 emulator along with my disk copy of the PS2 version, since I wasn't a PC gamer back in 2001.  Plays like crap but looks much better than the super low resolution of PS2, isn't buggy like the remakes are said to be, and I can put the issues aside for its greatness (for the most part).



I don't mind the low resolution. I think it adds to the atmosphere.


----------



## swat37

damienpower said:


> Witcher 3 +1
> Amazing.
> 
> What do you all think of dark souls 3?



Never played it. I don't like to purchase $60 games. But, I did purchase Overwatch for $34.99


----------



## Rhamnetin

swat37 said:


> I don't mind the low resolution. I think it adds to the atmosphere.


 
  

  
 How so?  If the game entailed looking through a very old camcorder the entire time, then low resolution makes sense.  But it doesn't.


----------



## GreenBow

@Rhamnetin I have ten hours in Dishonoured now. The switching weapons and powers does get a bit more fluent. It's still a drag though. Like when you have 'night-vision' going, and need and select a weapon. Then if you want to get rid of night-vision, you have to de-select weapon, or rather re-select night-vision. Then close night-vision, then re-select weapon. (Don't get me started if I want night vision and weapon back again as you I often need quite quickly.)
  
 However I think I might rate Dishonoured 8/10 now, or possibly more. It does become very involving. Sometimes I am loving it and think yay a 9/10 game. Then it bashes my happiness back to 7/10 by being annoying somehow. I'd obviously have to wait for the end to rate it fully, but 8/10 seems fair for now. (With peaks higher than 8/10.)
  
 RE: Talos Principle, I think sometimes maybe I complain too much. Since so many folk like it so much, I mean. I keep trying to go back to it, but it never happens that I press on.


----------



## Vigrith

I loved both Dishonored and Talos Principle - wouldn't rate Talos 9/10 but I feel it was like 7 or 8 in all fairness. I would rate Dishonored at 9 though, I played it through when it was released and I haven't found the time to play 2 yet so I can't recall how annoying I found the combat system exactly but I stealthed through for the better part so I remember I wasn't too phased by it being a little clunky. The story and how fluid the movement/puzzles/etc were made it an easy 9 (probably add .5 on top of that if we're doing half values).


----------



## swat37

rhamnetin said:


> How so?  If the game entailed looking through a very old camcorder the entire time, then low resolution makes sense.  But it doesn't.



I'll try to explain it the best I can. The lower resolution just makes it feel more, mysterious. I get the same feeling with LSD: Dream Emulator at the original resolution.


----------



## abet

damienpower said:


> Witcher 3 +1
> Amazing.
> 
> What do you all think of dark souls 3?


 
 Haven't played the DLC but the base game was pretty fun. The invasion side of it was fun when different covenants would invade a host with 2 summons. I don't think its as good as the first souls game though.


----------



## GreenBow

I took twenty hours to play Dishonoured. I still find it hard to decide what rating to give it. I think maybe 8.7/10.
  
 It's odd because while I was coming to the last close I was thinking, it was a good 9/10 game. The story wrapped up very well, and moved at a fast pace, which was a surprise. ..I was still however annoyed at having to switch out from a weapon to use Dark Vision.
  
 It was constantly through the whole game I was using dark-vision, to find objects. Like every minute or so. Meaning I'd be switching backwards and forwards all the time. Since I could initiate dark-vision, and hold a weapon. It made sense I should be able to switch on (and off) dark-vision without having to swap out a weapon. Powers should have been assigned elsewhere is a what I think.
  
 The story had a bit of a glaring mistake. However I can't really describe it without a spoilers. It was done by a side quest though. Description in spoiler below.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Basically when you went to the Lord Regent's place, you had an optional mission to broadcast his confession. That of organising the plague and having the empress killed. Yet when you got back, after being drugged, everyone thought Corvo was guilty.


  
 Good game. Very intriguing, and quite deep feeling. Nice solid engine.


----------



## Rhamnetin

greenbow said:


> I took twenty hours to play Dishonoured. I still find it hard to decide what rating to give it. I think maybe 8.7/10.
> 
> It's odd because while I was coming to the last close I was thinking, it was a good 9/10 game. The story wrapped up very well, and moved at a fast pace, which was a surprise. ..I was still however annoyed at having to switch out from a weapon to use Dark Vision.
> 
> ...


 
  
 My memory of its plot is somewhat foggy, let me respond in spoiler tags.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That mission with the Lord Regent is pretty far in the game right?  I don't remember anyone finding Corvo guilty of anything after that mission.  Let's say you broadcast that awfully convenient confession, after that I remember Corvo being betrayed and I would assume Havelock and Pendleton and Martin (if alive) took credit for exposing him.    
 Meanwhile Corvo is disposed of in the Flooded District; the only character encounters I remember for Corvo at this point are with the assassins, then with characters back at the Hounds Pit Pub, followed by the last mission.  I'm probably forgetting some details here.


  
 I just noticed a funny coincidence.  Dishonored and XCOM: Enemy Unknown both came out in 2012, and their sequels both came out this year.  Plus Dishonored, XCOM: EU, and XCOM 2 all use Unreal Engine 3.  I just played Dishonored 2 and XCOM 2 back to back.  Currently in progress with XCOM 2, it seems glitcher than Enemy Unknown but otherwise better in every way, albeit much different too (it's not even a war in XCOM 2).  Both XCOM games, and the first Dishonored, are some of the least flawed games I've ever played.  There is hardly anything wrong with any of them.


----------



## GreenBow

@Rhamnetin
  
 Again spoilers below, about the plot of Dishonoured.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think in the story after that broadcast and he returned. They drugged him and dumped him. However all the bad guys were sort of all congratulating themselves about how they set up Corvo for the murder. It was never publically acknowledged like wanted posters I think. Just all the bad guys were saying it, and how they had the evidence to prove it was Corvo.


  
 I did like the game though. In the end it all felt very tied together. Meaning the plot, the solid engine, the look of the game, the characters, and really anything I can think of about it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It was sad tale though.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Your playthrough was high chaos I assume?  Both Dishonoreds have a cynical, more negative ending with high chaos but the opposite with low chaos.


----------



## GreenBow

rhamnetin said:


> Your playthrough was high chaos I assume?  Both Dishonoreds have a cynical, more negative ending with high chaos but the opposite with low chaos.


 
  
 Yeah maybe. I did have high chaos scores. I didn't kill bonus objective bad folk, coz in UK we don't have death penalty. Funny maybe, but I play games by laws we have here. Totally different I guess if Iived in country with death penalty.
  
 I bought a package of Dishonoured though and I have the DLCs, two of which look interesting. Folk say they are as good as or better than main game, when I googled if they are any good.
  
 I am chuffed I bought it, since it means I will buy Dishonoured 2, when a good sale price comes along. With D2 being so well reviewed I mean, it's something to look forward to.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Definitely play Dishonored's story DLC (The Knife of Dunwall and then Brigmore Witches, in that order) before playing the second game.  Dishonored 2 relies on both of them and the main game, it actually skimps on character development and relies on the first one and those DLCs in order to understand any of its characters.


----------



## thisoneguy

Currently playing:

 BF1 - 10/10
 Titanfall 2 - 8/10
 Dark Souls 3 - 10/10
 Drive Club - 7/10
 Binding of Isaac - 10/10 ( Been playing it for 2 years now on and off)
 Spelunky - 10/10 (Been playing it for 2 years now on and off)
  
 BF1 is amazing, seriously just amazing.
  
 Titanfall is really good but at the same time just OK for me, a little to spastic and fast paced.
  
 Dark Souls 3 is fantastic, my only other experience with a souls game is Bloodborne and I personally prefer DS3 due to having a shield.
  
 Drive Club is a fun arcade racer, handling on some cars can be straight up idiotic at times unfortunately which makes it lose a few points.
  
 Binding of Isaac and Spelunky are essentially the pinnacles of Indie games today. They keep me coming back for more and are infinitely replayable.


----------



## GreenBow

rhamnetin said:


> Definitely play Dishonored's story DLC (The Knife of Dunwall and then Brigmore Witches, in that order) before playing the second game.  Dishonored 2 relies on both of them and the main game, it actually skimps on character development and relies on the first one and those DLCs in order to understand any of its characters.


 
  
 OK thank you for heads up. You agree with what I read online that the DLC's are good. I bought Dishonoured cheap enough so getting the DLCs with it, was just a bonus.  
  
  
 RE: Dark Souls
@catspaw
 I think I am going to get Dark Souls 2 when it's cheap enough too, (And DS3 one day). However I am still stuck on DS1 in the same place. I went back again recently and tried again. DS1 on PC though is a mess.
  
 I am stuck at getting passed the armoured boar. It's not just the boar which is tough, it's getting there. There are three rats that nearly always mess me up.
  
 Also some of the enemies near the rats are a pain. If I don't make a strike, they don't, so we end up circling forever. Until I get bored and strike trying to get another strike before they recover the shield hit. Then I usually get hurt, because I am open and they strike. (Lots of Flask for health.) I honestly don't know how people put up with DS1 on PC.
  
 Another issue is movement. Say I strike, and hit a shield, then I bounce off. I will often be facing in a different direction, or not straight on to the enemy any more. Meaning when I try to strike again I miss. Having to correct position on PC with keyboard is tough. You have only four directions. Micro managing position (with only four directions to go,) when your bouncing off shields is too hard. I find my self striking at 90' to where I should be striking, with my flank open to attack.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## Zombieburger638

greenbow said:


> OK thank you for heads up. You agree with what I read online that the DLC's are good. I bought Dishonoured cheap enough so getting the DLCs with it, was just a bonus.
> 
> [rule]
> RE: Dark Souls
> ...




There is a mod that helps with Dark souls, I think its called dsfix. I have it and allows 60fps, can be a big buggy but definitly recommend. Lure the rats out one at a time if you can and they become easier to deal with. For the pig just run to the right and up the stairs. A few enemies but just take it slow. You can come back to the pig once you make it to the church and light bonfire. Also a shortcut to firelink in the church. Also pigs weak spot is its big juicy rump  hope it helps!


----------



## GreenBow

I have been over this area loads of times. I will look for a route to a new bonfire.
  
 Yeah, I applied dsfix and dsmfix (mouse fix). Still plays like a hessian sack of potatoes. Shame really because the game is deeply immersive.


----------



## Zombieburger638

greenbow said:


> I have been over this area loads of times. I will look for a route to a new bonfire.
> 
> Yeah, I applied dsfix and dsmfix (mouse fix). Still plays like a hessian sack of potatoes. Shame really because the game is deeply immersive.




Did you get to the church? Id say I could come give you hand but currently no internet. (On phone)


----------



## GreenBow

zombieburger638 said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I have been over this area loads of times. I will look for a route to a new bonfire.
> ...


 

 Not made it to a church.
  
 When you get to the boar. There is an area up to the right, but there is no bonfire up there. I have cleared that area out before, but then gone back down to face boar and died obviously. I'll have another go and see if there is another place to look at.
  
 I had a bad feeling you have to kill the boar to get to the next bonfire. Maybe not though.
  
 I just had another go. Honestly best leave it without any more advice please. I'd be better off uninstalling.


----------



## Zombieburger638

greenbow said:


> Not made it to a church.
> 
> When you get to the boar. There is an area up to the right, but there is no bonfire up there. I have cleared that area out before, but then gone back down to face boar and died obviously. I'll have another go and see if there is another place to look at.
> 
> ...




Oh ok I see now. Dont have to kill boar. Behind boar to the right is a passage that goes down. Go up to the right, drop down into it and run in. Beware ambush.


----------



## jmikev25

I just got done playing Shadow Warrior 2. I enjoyed the first Shadow Warrior in the rebooted series more but I think that might have been because it was so refreshing when I played it the first time. Flying Wild Hog went in the perfect direction with their take on Shadow Warrior. It was what Duke Nukem Forever should have been in terms of gameplay and fun factor only it took probably 1/8 of the time and budget Duke Nukem Forever probably had over the lifetime of it's development. I'd give Shadow Warrior 2 4/5.


----------



## Deftone

Dark souls 3 9/10
Gears of war 4 8/10


----------



## FallenAngel

rhamnetin said:


> ^ That's quite the small amount of games as well.  Even less than me to be honest.  If I recall correctly the only games I score 90/100 or higher are:
> 
> 
> Dishonored
> ...




Please don't take this the wrong way, as in personally, but those are all pretty awful games.


----------



## Rhamnetin

fallenangel said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, as in personally, but those are all pretty awful games.


 
  
 I am curious why you think that.  Pick any games from that list, I'd be happy to discuss them in detail.


----------



## pureangus62

Currently playing:
  
 Counter Strike: Global Offensive 8/10 its more about the addictive competition than the game itself that makes me rate it this high
  
 Doom 9.5/10 I absolutely love it. Fun soundtrack and buttery smooth gameplay. Reminds me of the "good ol days" shooters.
  
 Shattered Skies 6.5/10 Fun to kill time with but you either run around looting by yourself or get destroyed by high ranked players. Gets repetitive quick.
  
 Dark Souls III  9/10 Prepare to die. Not as addictive as the second game IMO but Ive never hated/loved another game as much as this


----------



## FallenAngel

rhamnetin said:


> I am curious why you think that.  Pick any games from that list, I'd be happy to discuss them in detail.


 
  
 Aside from the fact that they mostly fall into the same genre, I think they have the same "feel" mostly. Look around, get a weapon, kill monsters, solve simple puzzles that don't really change gameplay. It's a monotone of shoot - get better weapons - shoot more.
 There wasn't an engaging story to draw the player in and it never felt like I was inside the game.
  
  

Dishonored
Underhell
Penumbra (scoring Overture and Black Plague as one game since they really are)
SOMA
The Talos Principle
Dragon Age: Origins
KOTOR and KOTOR 2
Neverwinter Nights 2 and also each of its expansions
Planescape: Torment
Fallout 2
XCOM: Enemy Unknown and probably XCOM 2 (I haven't played enough of it yet)


----------



## Rhamnetin

fallenangel said:


> Aside from the fact that they mostly fall into the same genre, I think they have the same "feel" mostly. Look around, get a weapon, kill monsters, solve simple puzzles that don't really change gameplay. It's a monotone of shoot - get better weapons - shoot more.
> There wasn't an engaging story to draw the player in and it never felt like I was inside the game.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Huh?  Read my bolded statements for each game listed in your post.  How are they the same genre or same feel?  RPGs, turn-based strategy games, FPS games, horror games, stealth games.  Fact is, most fall into different genres, and even if they didn't that's no criticism; that'd just show that I have a bias toward a certain genre.
  
 DA:O and KOTOR, and Penumbra and SOMA, are the only ones that are very similar.  Some have very vague similarities like hubs and meaningful exploration, but those don't apply to all.
  
 Your description doesn't really apply to any of these games.  Many of these are some of the least monotone games; The Talos Principle might feel monotone if you have no interest in the story. Many of the others objectively have some of the most gameplay variety and most layered stories in the gaming industry.  Whether or not they interest you is something else entirely, but objectively you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## octiceps

fallenangel said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, as in personally, but those are all pretty awful games.




Careful, don't cut yourself on that edge.


----------



## Malfunkt

Elite Dangerous: ? / 10 - really I don't known if this is a good game or a bad game, and I probably won't find out. Like many games, I like the concept but I'm not that interested in playing it. It just isn't really ... fun.

 Then again I think I can say the same for Elite (1984) which I have fond memories of. Anyhow, Elite Dangerous seems like a total grind, with little payoff.I'm okay with having supported the project, and I can see a number of people really like this game, but it seems repetitive, lifeless and not that engaging. I'm going to grind for a bit more, but most of the time I'm playing this and its taking forever to get somewhere I can't help but think my time would be wasted better. 
  
 Deus Ex: Human Revolution: 6.5 / 10 - there are some really good aspects of this game. The atmosphere and music is good. But some of the levels are cramped, and you retread your steps too much. The sixth time I saw the same guy breakdancing in the subway, I knew I was tired of this. The original Deus Ex blew me away. This is a worthy successor, but too much time is spent playing a hack mini game. ugh. I still can see why people might rate this higher or absolutely love the stealth and options, but its not that much of a challenge.
  
 Prison Architect: ? / 10 - this looks like a great little sandbox. Introversion is a favorite developer of mine and I bought this game early on to support them. But I know I'll probably never play this. Too much micromanagement, but it does appear to be a big awesome prison sandbox.
  
 Most games I can't play through to completion. I love games, mostly for their artwork, environments, and audio. Gameplay not as much. But in other cases, some games its primarily gameplay that makes you come back.  The games I've sunk the most time into are CS:GO, Insurgency, but pretty tired of those now. CS:GO is still a great game, and I'm surprised in some ways how much I like it. It feels like I'm playing a game, or sport. For the most part, there is nothing cheap about it. No cheese. But it can tire. And at some point, I go why am I playing this round after round? Binding of Isaac is also a favourite. I love rogues and this one is twisted. It feels arcade, but is full of strange little details.
  
 Recently, I've been spending most of my day on my iMac designing or typing. Playing games after this isn't the best idea and I even sold my PS4 as I could feel repetitive stress injuries occurring for my thumbs. 
  
 Also, I'm finding music more engaging then ever recently. Been really diving into classical music. There is so much depth in certain pieces, it requires some work to get through it and takes time to familiarize yourself with the pieces. I should also get back into piano and composition work of my own. Taking a hiatus.
  
  
 Steam Sale likely coming for Dec 23rd. May pick up a few games on the cheap.
  
 - Death Road to Canada
 - Graviteam Tactics Mius Front
 - Far Cry 2
 - the Long Dark (a friend has worked on some of the audio)
 - Shadow Warrior (the original)
 - beseige
 - Endless Space 2
 - Obduction
 - mad max
 - inside
 - the final station
 - Halcyon 6
 - Rimworld
 - Squad
 - Twilight Struggle
 - Starbound


----------



## GreenBow

@Malfunkt Hey, Shadow Warrior on Steam is free to play, so no need to wait.
  
 I totally agree with you about Elite Dangerous. It completely p****ed me off. What it missed that would make it easier was some sort of auto-flight control. Like when you approached a station or planet. Navigating approach need intense skill, or you went shooting past, or fell short. Then spent ages retrying and shooting past again. Helpless situation. As if in the futre ships won't have auto-approach navigation. What were the devs thinking?
  
 Then I kept running out of fuel. In fact my last save is with two minutes of fuel and I uninstalled it. I was trying a fairly long journey, and figured re-fuel along the way. Yet every system I stopped in appeared to have no stations. No more fuel then.
  
 I'd love to get a space game, but there seems to be little up to date that even resembles a game. Elite: Dangerous is supposed to be more a space-sim.
  
 By the way I found Mad Max nothing more than the grinder of all grinders. It's an OK game but not more than 7/10 for me.


----------



## Malfunkt

greenbow said:


> @Malfunkt Hey, Shadow Warrior on Steam is free to play, so no need to wait.
> 
> I totally agree with you about Elite Dangerous. It completely p****ed me off. What it missed that would make it easier was some sort of auto-flight control. Like when you approached a station or planet. Navigating approach need intense skill, or you went shooting past, or fell short. Then spent ages retrying and shooting past again. Helpless situation. As it in the futre ships won't have auto-approach navigation. What were the devs thinking?
> 
> ...


 
 Hey thanks for the info GreenBow..
  
 Actually, for ShadowWarrior I meant the 2013 version.. Though I think I missed out on the 97 version. I remember playing games like Rise of the Triads back then. 
  
 I may just shelf Elite until it is updated with more interesting content. I'll poke my eye out if I have to do another data delivery. Unfulfilling.
  
 Good to know about Mad Max...prefer my open-worlds not to be grind fests.


----------



## FallenAngel

rhamnetin said:


> Huh?  Read my bolded statements for each game listed in your post.  How are they the same genre or same feel?  RPGs, turn-based strategy games, FPS games, horror games, stealth games.  Fact is, most fall into different genres, and even if they didn't that's no criticism; that'd just show that I have a bias toward a certain genre.
> 
> DA:O and KOTOR, and Penumbra and SOMA, are the only ones that are very similar.  Some have very vague similarities like hubs and meaningful exploration, but those don't apply to all.
> 
> Your description doesn't really apply to any of these games.  Many of these are some of the least monotone games; The Talos Principle might feel monotone if you have no interest in the story. Many of the others objectively have some of the most gameplay variety and most layered stories in the gaming industry.  Whether or not they interest you is something else entirely, but objectively you couldn't be more wrong.


 
  
 I'm sorry, that was a thoughtless response. I quickly looked over the titles and they rang a few bells.


----------



## Deftone

pureangus62 said:


> Currently playing:
> 
> Counter Strike: Global Offensive 8/10 its more about the addictive competition than the game itself that makes me rate it this high
> 
> ...




I agree, doom and dark souls are 2 of my favourite games this year


----------



## BlendedTwice

Binding of Isaac : 10/10 just super addictive and mindless, which I love for listening to music. And the fact that it's virtually endless is a plus. Don't know how many hours and I'm still unlocking stuff.


----------



## Deftone

Haha I used to do the exact same thing, headphones on game on


----------



## FallenAngel

Just played through Telltale Games - Game of Thrones episodes 1-6 (final). I really liked Ramsay saying that if you think this has a happy ending, you haven't been paying attention. It's a brutal story closer to the books and there is no happy endings for you, like the books. 

I'd give it a 7/10 because it was really interesting to see the story but I didn't care for the QuickTime effects and would have enjoyed just watching a 6 hour movie of it. Still recommend it.


----------



## moosefet

xcom 2 is the shiiiiiiiiit
  
  
 I r8 it 8/8 gr8 m8


----------



## Rhamnetin

moosefet said:


> xcom 2 is the shiiiiiiiiit
> 
> 
> I r8 it 8/8 gr8 m8


 
  
 Yup, one of the least flawed games I've ever played.  It does everything right.  I'm currently playing on Commander difficulty, just completed an exceptional mission last night with an outstanding performance (saw my first Sectopod, destroyed it on first turn and got the achievement for it).  
  
 It's August in-game, Avatar project is down to 0, I have plasma rifle and storm gun and soom beam cannon, W.A.R. suit, Wraith suit, upgraded plasma grenades and grenade launcher.  Things are going well!  I have yet to lose a single soldier; one got captured a while ago but I got him back.
  
 Here's some pretty crazy late game footage I recorded.  Close calls, absolute devastation.


----------



## Malfunkt

Enjoying the new HRTF update to CS:GO. Gaming is huge boon for headphone audio development and appreciation.


----------



## GreenBow

zombieburger638 said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > Not made it to a church.
> ...


 
  
 I played on and killed the boar eventually. I managed to get the Drake sword, and the Zweihander. However I have pretty much run out of patience and enthusiasm. I am still bemused as to what folk really get out of DS. I think DS2 or 3 must be the better option as folk say they are not quite so hard. Plus the graphics are modern and the port playable.
  
 Also I pretty much messed up all the way through. Like I was not upgrading because I didn't know how. I was not kindling bonfires because I found I couldn't. (Didn't know I had to use soft humanity.) As I had been failing so much I kept giving up, and the first nine hours played took months. Only after trying again and seeing youtube, I realised I had forgotten roll, walk (so I could not backstab. I had forgotten block with shield, and forgotten lock on.
  
 Even with all this learned though, I still don't think I want to play much more. Last night I felt it was over for me after dying in the first area outside the castle. I died because of trees behind me blocking my view in a fight. Usual third person stuff, but worse in DS. Worse because it was worse implementation, and worse because one error and you are dead - no argument.
  
 What is astonishing is that Dark Souls rates 98% positive on Steam. I guess a better run from the start makes all the difference. I mean I made a mess of my weapon upgrading, and set my character up for archery. Yet I need swords to do anything, so was low on strength.


----------



## kova4a

greenbow said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Darks Souls is one of the best games ever made but it also is not for everyone. And it does take quite some time to finish. I had played Demons' Souls before it (it was the reason I bought a ps3) and even with that experience it took me probably 120 hours to finish DS1 the first time (for reference now I've played it so many times that I've completed few speedruns and while 5 hours is not particularly impressive next to some guys I consider it an achievement).
 Of course, DS1 was updated several times and the difficulty dropped IMO, especially the need to spend hours farming titanite. Demons' Souls kicked my arse a lot more back in the day with all the random events where FROM would just turn the world tendency to pure black and throw a bunch of black phantoms at you. As far as overall difficulty it's hard to say. For me DS1 was the fairest aside from the occasions where the character would lose footing and drop to his death. DS2 introduced enemies with seemingly endless stamina, which kinda broke the rules of fair play and the mechanics of observing enemies and their fight patterns and stamina depletion waiting for openings. And DS3 introduced the hordes of enemies ganging up on you, which further artificially raised the difficulty and messed the original mechanics and idea of the series.
 But if I have to rank the Souls games I would say - Demons Souls is the most original as it set the stage for DS1, DS1 is the best overall, DS2 has the best PvP courtesy of the amount of weapons and the combinations it provided with the change of stances, DS3 has the best graphics and the smoothest gameplay although the increased speed kinda made the game a bit arcadish IMO (also DS3 went backwards with the PvP as the choice of weapons and the weapon arts are nowhere near as diverse as the choice in DS2 and the power stance)


----------



## swat37

malfunkt said:


> Enjoying the new HRTF update to CS:GO. Gaming is huge boon for headphone audio development and appreciation.


 
 Yes, that HRTF update was the Schiit.


----------



## hattrick15

Battlefield 1 is fantastic.  MP is always strong with Battlefield, but the Campaign mode is finally good in a BF game. WW1 is a great setting.


----------



## The Krell

Playing bloodborne after completing dark souls 3, i had to summon for father gascoigne, i can't parry for toffee.I am playing bf1 aswell.i don't think it's the best battlefield but i want another go!


----------



## GreenBow

I am actually getting on now with Dark Souls and think I will buy DS2.
  
 I  was struggling earlier and @catspaw and other encouraged me to continue. At the time I could not understand why. However I realise now that I had messed up quite badly. I was eight hours in and was totally stuck.
  
 Firstly DS has a lighting issue which caused me to stop playing to fix. Other things needed fixing. TLDR - I forgot all the training. I ended up having forgotten roll, walk, jump attack, block, and more.
 Secondly I had managed to lose my club therefor losing my most powerful weapon. Thirdly I didn't know how to kindle bonfires or what kindling did.
  
 Overall then, I was playing with a weak weapon, no idea of controls and mechanics, and always low health potions.
  
 Anyway I asked on Steam and folk picked me up and got me going by hinting about the Drake Sword. Since then I have not really looked back. I learnt all the training again, with Youtube videos buy someone called Kay Plays.


----------



## tdockweiler

greenbow said:


> I am actually getting on now with Dark Souls and think I will buy DS2.
> 
> I  was struggling earlier and @catspaw and other encouraged me to continue. At the time I could not understand why. However I realise now that I had messed up quite badly. I was eight hours in and was totally stuck.
> 
> ...


 
  
 This post makes me miss my days of playing Dark Souls 1 for the very first time.
 I have to admit that I once destroyed a controller playing that game and i'm not one with a very bad temper!
 I had quit it so many times and kept going back. One thing that helped is watching playthrough videos on youtube.
 I made sure to not have anything spoiled. Hard to believe I didn't know about kindling a bonfire until near the end.
  
 To this day I've never been able to solo Ornstein and Smough without using the pillars during the 2nd phase. Feels like cheating!
 Maybe my play style is why I was never able to beat them. I rarely would roll and used a shield at all times.
 Favorite weapon was the Black Knights Halberd and the Claymore. Maxed out Balder Side Sword I also liked, but it took forever to farm.
  
 The only boss in that game that gave me trouble (besides them) was the Gargoyles. Sometimes the Capra Demon is a pain.
  
 The challenge of this game reminds me of Final Fantasy XI (Online) in the old days. Now that game is in easy mode for most stuff.
  
 If there was ever a Dark Souls MMORPG it'd probably be as tough as the first versions of FFXI.
  
 BTW I somehow found Dark Souls 2 to be way harder than the first. I'm stuck at the Ruin Sentinals right now and quit because I couldn't beat them.
 Bloodborne had some tough parts, but it's probably a little easier than DS1. It took awhile to get good in that game. I actually cheated on the 2nd boss (Father G) by using the stairs trick.
  
 Today I just bought Dark Souls 3. It's down to $30 new in Best Buy and Gamestop.  I rented it previously but didn't get very far.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Deus Ex Mankind Divided - 5/10*
  
 Possibly the most annoying game I've played in a long time.
 Gave it up way too fast and I just got past only the intro level.
 Best Buy had a $20 sale on this and I wish I had saved my money.
 Maybe I'll keep at it but it's no fun for me. I actually had more fun playing "Watchdogs".
  
  
 Anyone addicted to Final Fantasy XIV? I might give that a try.
 I see videos of it and it seems like there's too much going on all at once.
 So many icons and buttons everywhere and it seems so confusing.
 I'd be coming from Final Fantasy XI where everything seems so much more simple.
 Too bad they never made a console version of World of Warcraft.
  
   
I also started up Fallout 4 last night after taking a break for 6 months. Exploring that game now seems so much more pointless compared to Fallout 3.

 Spent 2 hours exploring and all random junk. Nothing good at all. I also don't like the crafting system. Reminds me too much of Skyrim's random dungeons.
 Fallout 3 is probably my #1 favorite game of all time. OK, maybe not quite as good as Zelda: A Link to the Past.


----------



## The Krell

I am starting to like Battlefield 1 now, had some decent games lately..here's a bit of gameplay!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GreenBow

@tdockweiler thank you for saying how you got on. I was thinking about DS2, but you saying it's harder - sheezzz! Sad to hear you broke a controller with DS1, but it has nearly made me that mad a few times. The Capra Demon got me by hitting me through stone steps. Then next time I fought him, I was already shaking with anger.
  
 Even though Doark Souls does rock in its own way, I find it impossible to recommend. The only way I could suggest anyone try, is pay full attention to the training. However that's easy to miss because it comes in text on the floor. In the end you get fed up of reading every message, and just want to get on with playing. Then you end up dying, like it's fashionable. (Also if someone wants to try it, check every item you pick up.)


----------



## metalsonata

tdockweiler said:


> Anyone addicted to Final Fantasy XIV? I might give that a try.
> I see videos of it and it seems like there's too much going on all at once.
> So many icons and buttons everywhere and it seems so confusing.
> I'd be coming from Final Fantasy XI where everything seems so much more simple.
> Too bad they never made a console version of World of Warcraft.


 
 As a former long-time player of XI (I consider it to be my true MMO love, and yearn for the golden days when it was at its height) and a former player of XIV (played it for about a year), I can tell you that they are very different games. XI is very much in the vein of Everquest, and XIV in the vein of Warcraft. The learning curve in XIV is very gentle--by the time you get to high level/end-game your screen will be similarly cluttered, but making sense of it all will be as second nature as learning the macros in XI was (actually a lot easier). It's a much simpler game than XI, though it may not initially look like it. It is worth pointing out that XIV does, despite the very different gameplay, retain a lot of the flavor. Obviously the player races are similar, but so are a lot of the locales, side activities, and focus on the plot. I think it's a great MMO, and only stopped playing because I didn't have the time for it. It isn't nearly the time sink that XI was, but I was young when I was playing XI, and spare time was an easily accessible luxury.


----------



## Malfunkt

the krell said:


> I am starting to like Battlefield 1 now, had some decent games lately..here's a bit of gameplay!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 had this for a short while on PS4. Recently picked it up to play on my iMac 5k (via Bootcamp) and I am really enjoying it.

 I've had a few incredibly tense matches. The level of immersion from audio and graphics can almost become numbing. Digital shell shock.
  
 I just wish the Standard Issue Rifle modes and Hardcore were easier for people to connect to. Right now the server interface is poor and is inihibiting the growth of the community. Especially Operations. It can be a real hassle finding a game. When you do though, and everything clicks its magical.

 Also, I wish the game was a bit more lethal overall, and that rifles killed in one shot, but I can see how this would make it less accessible to more casual players (hence why I think they need to help along the SIR and HC communities).
  
 Amazing game though, not sure how long it will capture my attention. Hopefully, they can continue to refine this as the overall engine is jaw-droppingly good.


----------



## Aoeut

I've really been loving Crypt of the Necrodancer ever since I picked it up in May. It's a short rhythm based rogue-like and each successful run only takes about half an hour, but I've still gradually put 75 hours into it. The gameplay is simple and pattern based and while it can be challenging it always stays fair; when you die or get hurt it is clearly your own mistake. And since the gameplay is so simple, the small changes between different characters result in completely different play styles. Plus the music is great, there's an alternate soundtrack for each character and you can use your own music to play each level which for some reason I still haven't done.
  
 Don't normally rate things but I guess I'll give it a 9/10? Hopefully the DLC coming out this month is as good as the original.


----------



## Malfunkt

aoeut said:


> I've really been loving Crypt of the Necrodancer ever since I picked it up in May. It's a short rhythm based rogue-like and each successful run only takes about half an hour, but I've still gradually put 75 hours into it. The gameplay is simple and pattern based and while it can be challenging it always stays fair; when you die or get hurt it is clearly your own mistake. And since the gameplay is so simple, the small changes between different characters result in completely different play styles. Plus the music is great, there's an alternate soundtrack for each character and you can use your own music to play each level which for some reason I still haven't done.
> 
> Don't normally rate things but I guess I'll give it a 9/10? Hopefully the DLC coming out this month is as good as the original.


 
 I'm a sucker for rogue-likes, Binding of Isaac has been awesome, just love the weird combinations. FTL was great for a while, and I recently picked up Enter the Gungeon.

 I've found a new vice though.

  
  American Truck Simulator, recently expanded with Arizona and they increased the size of the map scale (from 1:20 to 1:35). Also picked up Euro Truck Simulator 2 as well with some DLC.

 Yes, it is as boring as it sounds. Just think of long-drives, hitting up rest stops, scenic vistas, etc. 

 but its perfect for headphones and listening to music! 

 Check out the video, its a laugh.


----------



## GreenBow

While I am sort of liking Dark Souls right now, I still doubt I would heartily dare recommend it. Sometimes I like it lots, and other times I hate it with fierce anger. (I would say it's up to you. You have heard the stories, so if you want to, dare! Take full note of every training note though, and every item you find.)
  
 To say it's hard is beyond an understatement. It has plenty of ways to kill you, that are also not included in combat. Like sometimes controls don't respond. Or an enemy kills you through a stone wall. While that's OK in a game where you can save and repeat. In Dark Souls it means all the way back, and more sometimes to make it worse. Like I said once before, it's dripping with ways to kill you, in a monsoon sort of sense.
  
 It won't forgive you making even the most fractional of mistakes. Like pressing the wrong key. (Like hitting use a health drink when you meant to change weapons.) Yet you have to forgive it everything endlessly, and all the way through. Just to kill that next enemy or discover the next place or treasure.
  
 It's a decent game underneath, with gothic dread and fantasy, and it drips with menace. It's just that you get to repeat those areas that many times, that it stops being novel. Or maintain any meaning.
  
 Anyway I just defeated Ornstein and Smough, and had a good look around after. Then upgraded stuff init.


----------



## Tiko

I got a ps4 this holiday so I can play ps3 games again. Namely, all the naughty dog games. But this tread had got me curious about dark souls.


----------



## robm321

malfunkt said:


> I'm a sucker for rogue-likes, Binding of Isaac has been awesome, just love the weird combinations. FTL was great for a while, and I recently picked up Enter the Gungeon.
> 
> I've found a new vice though.
> 
> ...




  
 I've been playing this one too. I've already played Euro Trucker 2, but I couldn't resist driving where I live. 
  
 Its a relaxing experience, and you have to be in the mood, but its strangely addicting.


----------



## Aoeut

tiko said:


> I got a ps4 this holiday so I can play ps3 games again. Namely, all the naughty dog games. But this tread had got me curious about dark souls.


 
  
 I don't know anything about what PS3 games are available on PS4, but don't forget about Demon's Souls. That's my favourite of the series... but maybe because it was my first.
  
  
Servers might be down at this point though. They were forever talking about taking them offline. Oh wow they're still online.


----------



## Tiko

aoeut said:


> I don't know anything about what PS3 games are available on PS4, but don't forget about Demon's Souls. That's my favourite of the series... but maybe because it was my first.
> 
> 
> Servers might be down at this point though. They were forever talking about taking them offline. Oh wow they're still online.




Most the uncharted collection, the last of us remastered, and god of war 3 remastered. First released on ps3, but they all look and play great. 

I will look into demon souls for sure. Thankle you


----------



## GreenBow

tiko said:


> aoeut said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know anything about what PS3 games are available on PS4, but don't forget about Demon's Souls. That's my favourite of the series... but maybe because it was my first.
> ...


 
  
 Here's still hoping that, The Last of Us will one day be released on PC.
  
 As I stick to one format PC, I find that there are no games that I really want right now. However were I multi-format I would be buying Halo titles and The Last of Us straight away.
  
 Even during the Steam Winter Sale I only bought Dark Souls 2 because I really wanted to get a deal. I have eighty items on my wishlist but was not really inspired to get any. However I still may refund Dark Souls 2, basically because Dark Souls is just so hard.
  
 Having said that there are probably games on Steam that I have missed completely. Like I have never played any X-Com. I was looking over Unknown Enemy though, but unsure about the style.


----------



## tdockweiler

Started playing Dark Souls 3 again and I regret judging it too early based on a rental.
 It got a little easier for me when I leveled up a lot and raised Vigor.
  
 Right now I just beat the Crystal Sage and am on the way to the next area.
 She gave me a few problems and I had to adjust my play style a lot to beat her.
 Using a 1-handed sword and my regular armor was a total fail.
 Took me about 4 attempts. When she was down to 20% HP I could barely move because I kept getting bombarded with her magic non-stop.
  
 That level too was somewhat frustrating with all the computer NPCs coming to kill you.
 I really found it a bit confusing and wish Dark Souls 3 came with a map or at least a way to tell which direction your headed.
  
 Believe it or not I had some major problems with Curse Rotted Greatwood. I know he's supposed to be super easy.
 I actually was too cautious during that fight and that's probably why it was harder than it needed to be.
 Using a 1 handed sword probably made it more time consuming too.
  
 Overall this game reminds me of how much fun I had with Dark Souls 1.
 I don't find the game easy, but probably easier than "Bloodborne".
  
 I still find Dark Souls 2 harder than all of them! I really didn't have much fun playing that game and gave up on the Ruin Sentinals.
 I actually heard that Scholar of the First Sin is actually EASIER for some people than the regular edition.
 In some areas they actually REMOVED enemies. I doubt it's easier...but I'd like to try it.
  
 Biggest negative of Dark Souls 3 has to be that using a shield still feels worthless. At level 36 I went back to a starter area and can still get staggered with my shield up! Estus Flasks also now seem to heal a lot less than before. It feels a bit weird already having 8 Flasks and I'm not that far into the game.
  
 I'm also about ready to just switch to a 2 handed weapon and skip using a shield.
  
 This game also seems a bit more fast paced. I'm rolling around a heck of a lot more than in Dark Souls 1. In Dark Souls 1 I didn't roll as much as I should have. It does feel like a mix of Dark Souls 1 and Bloodborne.
  
 Anyway, I keep looking forward to my time off work to play this. I probably will keep playing until I finish it.
 I need to try to farm more titanite. Right now I only have a +3 weapon and my starter armor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm also probably over leveled a little, but not sure.


----------



## kova4a

tdockweiler said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Shields aren't really worthless but it mostly depends on the shield and whether it is upgraded and have enough stamina. But in the long run you're better off learning to dodge and parry. As usually with Souls games I barely leveled vigor in NG - mainly endurance. As far as weapons go even the nerfed dark sword is still fine, especially if you go 2-handing it. Lately I roll with the same weapons in PvP and PVE - black knight sword and thrall axe. The thrall axe is an awesome side weapon and makes a lot of enemies a piece of cake if you can use properly the quickstep as it has quite a good amount of iframes and can be used without stamina - it's tricky to use it in PvP due to the small range but with the intelligence of most enemies in PvE it's like playing against a small child at times. The hollowslayer's Gs is also great - it's the same as the Mirrah GS in DS2


----------



## grape ape

Currently playing Glittermitten Grove and I"m enjoying it quite a bit once I found the secret game in the game
  

  
 If you are a fan of stupid games then you might want to play it.


----------



## Rhamnetin

I finally decided to go all in on S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Chernobyl (total conversion mod for Call of Pripyat).  It is one of the biggest highlights of the franchise and demonstrates the best, most advanced simulation AI in the video game industry.  Truly incredible and so vast in scale.


----------



## FallenAngel

rhamnetin said:


> I finally decided to go all in on S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Chernobyl (total conversion mod for Call of Pripyat).  It is one of the biggest highlights of the franchise and demonstrates the best, most advanced simulation AI in the video game industry.  Truly incredible and so vast in scale.


 
  
 Absolutely LOVED this game!


----------



## FallenAngel

Still getting back to Stardew Valley and MineCraft for relaxing and fun. Anything else that's out that is just fun and enjoyable?

If anyone wants to play MineCraft, mature players that like to build, let me know. I rent a private server that I've had for nearly a year, but just last month a troll destroyed everything...


----------



## Tiko

greenbow said:


> Here's still hoping that, The Last of Us will one day be released on PC.
> 
> As I stick to one format PC, I find that there are no games that I really want right now. However were I multi-format I would be buying Halo titles and The Last of Us straight away.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I agree. had it not been for the Bungie and Naughty Dog games, I would not need to buy consoles. But I do like what Microsoft is doing with the cross play approach, so the future may be that way. I know Michael Pachter, who is an analyst, believes consoles will eventually be faded out.


----------



## Tiko

tiko said:


> I agree. had it not been for the Bungie and Naughty Dog games, I would not need to buy consoles. But I do like what Microsoft is doing with the cross play approach, so the future may be that way. I know Michael Pachter, who is an analyst, believes consoles will eventually be faded out.


 
  
 Here is the video: https://youtu.be/jh5iV380Xwo


----------



## tdockweiler

*Dark Souls 3 - 10/10*
  
 Definitely think this is the best From Software game and I even like it more than Dark Souls 1.
 It's not an easy game, but maybe a  little easier than DS1. It's actually by far ONE of the best games i've ever played.
 It's also extremely fun and addicting. On my weekend off I blew through 4 areas because I just could not put my controller down.
 Had to go exploring every little area I could.
  
 At times I kept dying over and over but never once did I feel it was unfair or way too hard.
 Some regular enemies are too cheap and would kill me within 15 seconds.
 For example in Irithyll Dungeon those Jailers have a branding iron that removes all your health and can kill you so easily.
 Normally they're super easy to take down unless you have bad luck.
  
 I also hated those laughing fat ladies who will knock you down repeatedly before you can even manage to get up and hit your attack button.
  
 First challenging area for me was Cathedral of the Deep. I made the mistake of going there before Farron Keep.
  
 The challenge overall in this game is perfect. For anyone who has NOT played a Dark Souls game, it's NOT easy.
 I've finished DS1 about 4 times and still don't think this one is easy.
 This game feels like DS1 a little, but requires a lot more rolling/dodging than previously (for some enemies).
 Bloodborne to me is WAAAAY harder for me. Especially the bosses.
 I stopped playing that game on the last level (lost interest).
  
 In Dark Souls 3 the bosses are not too hard, but still fairly challenging. The hardest one i've faced so far is "The Abyss Watchers".
 I didn't realize the secret to fighting them beforehand so it took me a few tries to kill him. Maybe 4 or 5 tries.
  
 For the "Old Demon King" I just spammed attack non-stop and he was dead in like 45 seconds. I used only 1 Estus Flask.
 Normally I don't fight bosses this way (or do this well), but somehow this worked for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Right now I'm using a Longsword +7 with my starter armor (except for upgraded shield).
 I always used that weapon in DS1 along with a halberd (or Dark Knights Halberd when it drops).
  
 Right now i'm about to go fight the boss in Anor Londo.
 I also already finished the Profaned Capital except for the boss.


----------



## Malfunkt

tdockweiler said:


> *Dark Souls 3 - 10/10*
> 
> Definitely think this is the best From Software game and I even like it more than Dark Souls 1.
> It's not an easy game, but maybe a  little easier than DS1. It's actually by far ONE of the best games i've ever played.


 
 Hey tdockweiler, would you need to play Dark Souls 1 & 2 prior to this one? 

 The only From game I've played is Demons Soul on PS3, didn't finish though.


----------



## The Krell

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







 Here's a good shield [u][color=rgb(0, 102, 204)]tdockweiler[/color][/u] !


----------



## grape ape

Why didn't you finish Demon's Souls? If it was too frustrating or you just got bored of it then I wouldn't bother with DS3 as its far harder and is very similar to demon's souls.


----------



## tdockweiler

malfunkt said:


> Hey tdockweiler, would you need to play Dark Souls 1 & 2 prior to this one?
> 
> The only From game I've played is Demons Soul on PS3, didn't finish though.


 
  
 Not really necessary, but there are a few areas in Dark Souls 3 where it might be more interesting if you had played through part 1.
 For example, you get to revisit some areas from DS1 in part 3. They're not the same and I don't want to spoil anything.
  
 As mentioned in previous posts, DS3 feels more like a mix between Dark Souls 1 and Bloodborne (IMO).
 In this one it seems a lot harder to just stand there behind a shield the whole time. Well in some areas you can of course.
  
 I found Dark Souls 2 to be the worst From Software game, but it's not terrible. I can't imagine continuing that game.
 I definitely don't suggest playing that before part 3. I have no idea why I found that game to be the hardest. I don't even think I made it halfway through before being stuck on a boss (Ruin Sentinals).
  
 BTW I wonder if i'd find DS3 game way easier if I played online. I don't get all those useful tips etc, but I also don't get invaded by real people.
  
 Another thing about Bloodborne and Dark Souls 3 is that the early levels are not easy and then suddenly every new levels keep getting harder and harder.
 Now of course the tutorial levels don't really count..
  
 I actually died a TON on High Wall of Lothric when I was new to the game. I think that's the second area.
  
 Another thing I noticed in DS3 is that the NPC invaders are WAAAAY easier in DS3 than in Bloodborne. None of them gave me any major problems, but they do come up often when they're least expected (like 2 pop near a bunch of giants).


----------



## tdockweiler

the krell said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Right now i'm using the Crest Shield. It seems to have pretty good stats.
 I don't actively check online for best gear builds because I want to find everything on my own.
 I'm using the starter Knight gear and when I even upgrade just one piece I start doing the FAT ROLL.
 I hate using Havel's Ring and I really need to raise my Vitality past 20!
  
 I got the Katarina set early on because Siegward died (somehow) but it's just too weird looking and too heavy.
 I'll probably get the Exile set when I can equip heavier armor.


----------



## whirlwind

Are there any PC racing fans here.
  
 I have a nice racing seat & steering wheel that I would like to sell, it is not getting any use and deserves to be enjoyed by someone who would appreciate it.
  
 It is fairly huge seat, so pick up would probably be necessary...it is in Ohio
  
 Works great and has not been used much at all....just collecting dust.


----------



## The Krell

Bloodborne 7/10 the least enjoyable souls type game gameplay wise.


----------



## tdockweiler

the krell said:


> Bloodborne 7/10 the least enjoyable souls type game gameplay wise.


 
  
 Not sure how far you are, but I disliked it at first. It got a lot better. Somehow I made it to the last level, but stopped. I had no real incentive to finish it.
  
 BTW if anyone cares, i've finally finished Dark Souls 3. Loved it and found it better than part 1. I already hit hour 80 on playthrough 1!!
 The levels are a LOT easier, but some areas are somewhat challenging. I can't stand the Evangelists, Silver Knights and the Jailers (things with the branding iron).
  
 I found many of the bosses to be VERY difficult. There is NO boss except Ornstein & Smough in DS1 than took me more than 5 tries.
 I must have died to Dancer of Boreal Valley and the last boss at least 15 times each.
  
 I only got past Dancer because I leveled up some. She is much harder if you're not very skilled at dodging perfectly (like me). I only beat her by staying my distance a lot and using my shield.
  
 I used a "quality" build (40/40 STR/DEX) and Longsword+10.
  
 I started a 2nd playthrough and used a Raw Astora Straight Sword and it's way overpowered. I'm at Pontiff now and still don't need to switch weapons.
 It out damages the Dark Sword and similar weapons. I absolutely hate Great Swords. On the 2nd time through I basically blew through every area. Died a few times in the Catacombs though due to stupid mistakes.
  
 BTW I found the challenge of DS3 to be perfect, except for the bosses. The difficulty between the bosses will vary based on playstyle. They require more strategy then bosses in other souls games.
 When I play through the levels I rarely roll. Usually it's not necessary for most things.
  
 Anyway, I gave DS3 a 10/10 earlier.
 It's a lot easier than Bloodborne too IMO.
 I didn't find Bloodborne easy at all!
  
 Really like DS3 so much that I wish it could go on for another hundred hours!


----------



## grape ape

Playing RE7 in VR and it's a lot of fun. For the first time in a game I feel like I'm in an environment and standing near real people. I forget I'm in vr at times and try to reach for things in game to see what they feel like. 

So far I give it an 8 out of 10 but it's getting better now that the house has opened up. It's taking me forever to progress since I'm looking at everything since vr is still novel and new


----------



## FallenAngel

FTL: Faster Than Light - 8/10
 Totally addictive and rage quit material at the same time. Fun indie style game that I really enjoyed for a few days (week or so). It's cheap on Steam but honestly, it's REALLY hard. I got into it by watching a YouTuber play it like a boss but I can't seem to get even half through the first run-through. It's designed so you play through many times getting new ships to try. I still can't even finish the game with the first ship.
  
 I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## tdockweiler

Anyone playing Nioh? Sold out everywhere here and that never happens!
 Looks similar to some From Software games.


----------



## Technicolorrayn

fallenangel said:


> FTL: Faster Than Light - 8/10
> Totally addictive and rage quit material at the same time. Fun indie style game that I really enjoyed for a few days (week or so). It's cheap on Steam but honestly, it's REALLY hard. I got into it by watching a YouTuber play it like a boss but I can't seem to get even half through the first run-through. It's designed so you play through many times getting new ships to try. I still can't even finish the game with the first ship.
> 
> I'd definitely recommend it.


 

 Well FTL is based on a RNG. If you have the advanced edition content installed, make sure it's activated. I couldn't beat the entire game the first few times until I unlocked the flak 1 guns. Then it's easy to go. The first ship in the game is meh. At least if you make it to the 5th galaxy, you unlock a second ship automatically.


----------



## Rhamnetin

I finally got around to playing Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura, a classic cRPG.  Definitely one of the best RPGs ever made, excelling in story and world building, role-playing, gameplay depth and variety—far exceeding all modern RPGs in these aspects to say the least.  It is a unique combination of steampunk and traditional fantasy.  
  
 You can play as a mage and pursue any of the 16 spell colleges you want (5 spells in each college so 80 spells total, over twice as many as a modern RPG like Dragon Age: Inquisition), or you can play as a simple warrior of various sorts (archer, tank, damage dealing glass cannon, finesse, whatever you want), or a rogue stealth specialist/thief, or a gun wielding inventor. You can master chemistry, electricity (making unique weaponry like electric staves and more), explosives, therapeutics, herbology, and other technological disciplines (8 total).
  
   
  
 The game (all dialogue and character encounters, quests/availability, and of course gameplay) strongly reacts to your attributes, reputation, actions and choices, and to a lesser extent race. The entire game is rewritten for low intelligence characters (even its journal) like Fallout 2.
  

  
 It requires an unofficial patch and a widescreen patch.  After this it isn't terribly buggy, but one brilliant quest cannot be completed because the widescreen patch breaks it sadly.  It is nearly open world (and massive at that), but a few islands can only be visited on quests, and only once for some reason. Finish up those side quests before leaving those islands else they are left hanging.  That's the only "gamey" limitation in this game.  If there is a locked door stopping you from reaching an important area in a quest for example, you can just blow it up with dynamite. And aside from those islands you can go wherever you want whenever you want.
  
 I decided to move on to The Temple of Elemental Evil after finishing Arcanum, but not Troika's 2003 commercial video game version.  I play a community made adaptation built for Neverwinter Nights 2, and it is superb.  Not nearly as much role-playing as something like Arcanum, but it's fun nonetheless.  Some of the best battles I ever had in the game.


----------



## jamjkv

tdockweiler said:


> Anyone playing Nioh? Sold out everywhere here and that never happens!
> Looks similar to some From Software games.


 
 I'm currently playing Nioh. It's has similarities to From Software Souls/Bloodborne series but enough is different to make it refreshing. The combat for example is way more complex. Each weapon archetype has quick and strong attack with three different stances. That's 6 different move-sets per weapon type. Then each of those have their own skill tree to unlock, per weapon and per stance. There's also a concept of stamina which is called Ki in Nioh. One of the big difference is you can re-gain you Ki by pressing different buttons at the right time. This makes for interesting combo where you can chain attack from different stances. Gears and weapons are more like Diablo 3 tons of different stats with different quality. You can re-roll stats to fit you build. It's also not open world but rather mission base. Missions are divided in Main Story, Sub Mission and Twilight Mission with twilight being the hardest but most rewarding. Difficulty wise I think it's around maybe Dark Souls 3. Missions are not that hard just some bosses are more challenging. So far it's a good game. If anyone like Souls/Bloodborne they will definitely enjoy Nioh.


----------



## kova4a

Hollow Knight - 10/10
 Yet another kickstarter backed game that decided to give a try as it looked good and I love 2D platformers when done right. Damn, I'm impressed. A great Metroidvania game obviously drawing inspiration from Dark Souls and A little bit of Bleach if you ask me. No hand-holding, quite challenging platforming at times, decent fight mechanics, very responsive controls, smooth gameplay, tons of interesting secrets etc. The best new game I've played in quite some time.
  
 RE7 - 6/10
 Finally got around to finish it, it was entertaining but probably due to all the hype I had too big expectations. It is a nice game but I just didn't find it particularly original and I'm a big Resident Evil fan up to the 4th game (I even enjoyed the 5th). I don't know - just felt like Outlast with a little bit of F.E.A.R. and Resident Evil thrown in the mix. 
  
 Berserk and the Band of the Hawk - 3/10  
 I am a huge Berserk fan but this is just too bland and repetitive for my taste. They could have made a proper game in honor of this great series but no, they had to make it a Musou game with boring hack-and-slash for hours after hours and zero opponent AI. The only redeeming factor here is that it's Berserk and you get to run around and slaughter literally hundreds of enemies if you feel like it, although as I said it does get boring fast.


----------



## GreenBow

I would be surprised if I even bother with RE7 for £5 when it drops price. RE5 and 6 drove me through the roof with anger.


----------



## kova4a

greenbow said:


> I would be surprised if I even bother with RE7 for £5 when it drops price. RE5 and 6 drove me through the roof with anger.


 
 Well, RE7 is nothing like RE5 and RE6. It is a way better survival horror but I just didn't care for the characters and the plot. Otherwise, it's a big step in the right direction for the franchise as obvious for the tons of positive reviews though they are hype-ish. Maybe with Playstation VR it is an even better experience, so who knows. Anyway, RE7 is definitely worth playing.


----------



## audioBenj

I am currently playing Diablo 3. I was a huge fan of Diablo 2 and my friend gave me a copy of Diablo 3 just last Christmas. It was okay, I like the fact that it is much more fast-paced compared to D2. But, feel and story-wise, I love D2 much better.
  
 I play D3 now because I am more of a casual player. A lot of things have occupied my time (Gym, work, family stuff). I enjoy D3 because you can still be casual and enjoy the game, well, at least if you have the gear anyway. If I were to rate this game, I would give this a 3.5/5 due to the lack of appeal in the storyline. Otherwise, it is pretty okay for me.


----------



## Rhamnetin

I started Torment: Tides of Numenera which just released.  It is a "thematic successor" to Planescape: Torment, made by many of the same people.  Here are my impressions after 12 hours of play.
  
 Noteworthy positive attributes: Art design.  Quantity of environmental interaction.  Familiar yet distinct rule/stat system that is robust and offers for a pleasant amount of flexibility in character builds.  Non-linearity.
  
 Noteworthy negative attributes: Copies Planescape: Torment too much.  It is designed to be a replica, this isn't a good way to design games or stories.  What works for one story won't necessarily work for another (especially unique quirks like all the ones this game reuses).  More on this at the bottom of this post.
  
 Most of the game resides in the middle there; it doesn't stand out either way.  More detailed impressions:
  

 I have only encountered bugs with AI pathfinding (including the player character and your party).
 I run it at a constant 120 FPS with V-Sync. No performance issues, and motion looks great with ULMB.
 I have no prior experience with Numenera, but the stat/rule system in this game is robust and allows for lots of possible character builds.
 So many encounters of various nature utilize Might, Speed, or Intellect attributes, and you can choose to strain yourself more in using these, depleting your score in the chosen attribute until resting or using a restorative item for it.  Weird, not the most logical role-playing system I've encountered.
 Extremely interactive world like Planescape: Torment. Can examine and interact with so many different things and people. The goal is to create a bizarre and interesting world.
 The parallels to Planescape: Torment are everywhere, even in the storytelling mechanics and even in smaller things like the use of tattoo symbolism. There are actually too many parallels.  I added a list of them to the OP, which I will continue updating.
 Based on the above, it seems like it just stole Planescape: Torment's plot, and that the main design goal was to make a nearly identical game in a new setting.  This is not a valid way to approach storytelling.  Whereas Planescape's goal was to effortlessly tell the best story in video game history masterfully using role-playing techniques to better it, while crafting one of the most detailed and interactive worlds in gaming.
 Marvelous to look at, many artistic inspirations from Planescape: Torment are present, but it is clearly unique with its wondrous Sci-Fi layer.
 It is not a sandbox RPG like Planescape: Torment, as in you can't attack anyone and everyone.
 Descriptive writing is not quite as good as Planescape: Torment, but better than other modern RPGs for sure. Planescape's is more carefully written and often uses personification to its distinct advantage, but not so much this game.
 Characters are not close to Planescape: Torment quality so far. As I haven't played much, I can only really speak for lesser quest NPCs and the like. Tertiary characters, characters you can have a conversation with but don't play a particularly significant role. They are all quite forgettable in this, and don't deliver memorable impressions. Unlike Planescape: Torment which has splendid writing for such characters; more fleshed out, more detailed behaviors and mannerisms, more alive, more presence. Every single character you can have a conversation with in Planescape: Torment is a noteworthy, memorable character, even very minor ones that don't even give quests, like that merchant in Sigil who sells plates, cups, cutlery, and the like. I can't say the same for Torment: Tides of Numenera, granted not many games can boast of this accomplishment (off the top of my head only Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines to nearly the same degree, but I'd also say that so far Fallout 2/New Vegas and Arcanum had stronger impressions than this game in this regard, so far).
Almost all quests I've done are goose chase quests, always sent to find someone somewhere.  Side quests and main quests.  Find this person, find that person.  The main quest too went from "Find this person" to "Find that person."  This game should be renamed to Where's Waldo?
Based on the above two points and the excessive copying/pasting from Planescape: Torment, this game seems the product of someone casting Glass Doppelganger on Planescape: Torment; it is a relatively hollow copy, not nearly as strong as the original and you can see right through it.  On the other hand it isn't bad, it's just not a masterpiece.  It makes me yearn for 1990s Black Isle Studios, for Troika Games, for mid 2000s Obsidian Entertainment.  Will RPGs ever reach those heights again?
  
 Ongoing list of Planescape: Torment parallels and references that I've found.
  

The player character is essentially immortal (and has other "incarnations") and is struggling to recall memories.  Recovering memories is a storytelling mechanic in both games, as is forming mental bonds with others.
Emphasis on dynamic alignment system.
Your character is chased by a powerful entity and the manifestations of said entity resemble Planescape: Torment's.
Finding a hideout for one of your previous incarnations under similar circumstances.
The following locations from Planescape: Torment are replicated: Sigil, Buried Village, Godsmen Foundry.
The presence of an endless war.
A species that truly embodies mind over matter, that shapes matter with thought (it is the Gith in Planescape: Torment).  Although the Gith predate Planescape: Torment and have existed in earlier D&D works.  This species even shares a story from Planescape: Torment, a story belonging to the companion Dak'kon: Dak'kon came to doubt the teachings of Zerthimon, and that doubt spread and destroyed the willpower of him and his people, causing him to lose his city.  Literally the same story is possessed by a character in Torment: Tides of Numenera, and both of them can come to you with their grief (although the one in Torment presses you with it of course, while you have to pry the info from Dak'kon).
Tattoo symbolism.
A character that sells you bizarre meats which you can eat and taste test (but only 3, a lot less than Planescape's rat dealer).
A headless character, no related quest in this game however while Planescape: Torment's actually presents a unique and memorable encounter.
A faction that collects corpses.
Replacing your own eyeball.
Some door/arch symbolism (Planescape: Torment uses it because Sigil, the first and biggest city/hub, is the City of Doors).
Even the name of the first hub/city is similar (Sagus vs Sigil), as is the fact that both of them are visited by species from other worlds and have many such inhabitants.
Protagonist being called *Adahn* (but this is a cheeky reference, acceptable on its own).
*O* can be found in a tavern, in both games.
  
 Some screenshots:
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GreenBow

I started playing the Starter Edition of Diablo III, on Battlenet. I got to level ten and this free version goes to level nineteen I think.
  
 However I noticed I was doing really well and never dying or barely ever lost any health. Anyway I googled it and the demo (Starter Edition) only has 'normal' difficulty setting. I think you neither get XP or Gold Pick-up bonues.
  
 Anyway I loved it, and am going to buy it. I am not sure if I want to use the current save I have since I missed some extras maybe. I don't really want to start again though.
  
 Good game though. The point click is a little hard really to love since WASD would have been great. Like sometimes if miss hovering over an enemy then clicking, I end up moving forward instead of firing. (I guess it's only a 2.5D-game though.)
  
 The impression I came away from the first ten levels with though, is it's a lot of fun. It's very like the older version of Dungeon Siege.


----------



## JR1911

I recently finished Witcher 3 on NG+ and started playing the expansions for the first time. I'm guessing I'm currently about halfway through Hearts of Stone and when I'm finished with that I'll start Blood and Wine. Hopefully I'll finish those before Mass Effect Andromeda is released on the 23rd this month. Oh, and the rating:
  
 Witcher 3 - *9,9/10* (0,1 is reduced for the occasionally clunky controls).


----------



## akg fanboy

PAC MAN 
 Gameplay: 9
 Replay value: 10
 Story: 4
 Visuals: 6
 Controls: 7
 Soundtrack: 10
 Total: 7.7/10
  
 The game and concept was pretty unique, fairly engaging and addicting, I could play the game every day without getting very bored of it. The story was slightly lacking, I think this was the primary area that got affected by the limited budget, however I could still feel the story with a degree of emotion when really looking deep into it. The graphics were not the most modern, and did lack some shaders but the lack of anti aliasing and precise choice of colors made the game very precise. The controls were fairly easy to understand, but I feel like the developers could have put more effort into this department to have a really polished game. The soundtrack is easily very distinctive and I would praise the sound composer for some brilliant sound effects. I hope my review has given some insight for those who were interested in picking up a copy of this game but unsure whether or not it would be worth the money in the long run


----------



## robm321

jr1911 said:


> I recently finished Witcher 3 on NG+ and started playing the expansions for the first time. I'm guessing I'm currently about halfway through Hearts of Stone and when I'm finished with that I'll start Blood and Wine. Hopefully I'll finish those before Mass Effect Andromeda is released on the 23rd this month. Oh, and the rating:
> 
> Witcher 3 - *9,9/10* (0,1 is reduced for the occasionally clunky controls).


 
  
 I just finished Hearts of Stone. I plan on starting Blood and Wine soon. Lots of bang for your buck with these DLCs.


----------



## Shayko

Twilight Princess
 9/10 would play all night again


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Night in the Woods.
  
 In terms of a game, it's about a 7-8/10, but as an experience is a 1000/10.
  
 There are plenty of quirks in gameplay, in how tasks are laid out, and issues with the game not exactly letting you know what you should be doing and what the ramifications of a decision might be, but I have honestly not been so absorbed in a game, the characters, and the story in an incredibly long time. It's the kind of game I ended up binge playing all in a day, staying up until around 3am, but I just _had _to know what happens next.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

greenbow said:


> I would be surprised if I even bother with RE7 for £5 when it drops price. RE5 and 6 drove me through the roof with anger.


 
 I haven't liked an RE game since 2.
  
 RE7 is one of the best horror games in years, and easily the best AAA horror game in damn near a decade.


----------



## Rhamnetin

To me, RE7 is like a B grade horror movie translated fairly well to the video game medium.  It plays like a first person classic Resident Evil game, including the synthetic limitations like little wooden fences or short barricades of furniture permanently walling you in, the general lack of physics interaction.  Things like this and the writing prevent it from achieving greatness.


----------



## Jonoxon

Valkyria Chronicles:
 Anime-styled Turn Based Strategy game, mainly using tanks and infantry to fight and progress through the main campaign.
 The interesting graphics style really caught my eye, although I have played countless 'anime themed' games (e.g. Fire Emblem is a very popular one), I have never seen or tried anything with a third person perspective...
  
 Overall an 8/10, mechanics and strategy still very detailed despite its cutesy and bright anime appearance.


----------



## GreenBow

OK I might check out gameplay of RE7, however I have no confidence in it. Every time I buy an RE game I feel like I have wasted my money and say no RE games. Then I buy another.
  
 I actually forgot to mention I not only played RE5 and 6. I played RE4 (HD) with it's stupid controls. Though RE4 (HD) was OK but old looking when I played. Plus I played RE Revelations, on the recommendation everyone said it goes back to RE roots. It was average at best and a nightmare to play. I also bought RE Revelations 2 and gave up because it stutters every few seconds.
  
 Just a waste of money.


----------



## kova4a

greenbow said:


> OK I might check out gameplay of RE7, however I have no confidence in it. Every time I buy an RE game I feel like I have wasted my money and say no RE games. Then I buy another.
> 
> I actually forgot to mention I not only played RE5 and 6. I played RE4 (HD) with it's stupid controls. Though RE4 (HD) was OK but old looking when I played. Plus I played RE Revelations, on the recommendation everyone said it goes back to RE roots. It was average at best and a nightmare to play. I also bought RE Revelations 2 and gave up because it stutters every few seconds.
> 
> Just a waste of money.


 
 Well, RE7 is no masterpiece but it's pretty decent. It is a lot more like Outlast with some RE elements rather than being similar to RE4, 5 and 6. As far as going back to roots and people praising the RE franchise - they mean the games up to RE4. And when RE4 came out it was mind-blowingly good but of course it's a 12-year old game. 
  
 The thing is Resident Evil was an awesome franchise but as we all older franchises that mainly applies if you played the games when they came out. Right now the younger players just won't accept the old RE games coz they show their age and in my experience it's hard to persuade people accustomed to high-end graphics to play and enjoy old games that look worse than mobile phone games. You need to have an attachment to the series from back in the day
  
 Nowadays most gamers judge games mainly by their graphics and controls. And even remasters like RE4 are not up to par to their standards as they have older control schemes, which were standard for the time but the standards changed with the newer generations of consoles, so even people who played the same games back in the day have hard time playing the same games now being accustomed to the newer controls and expecting certain buttons to do certain things. I admit that I got half insane playing Shadow of the Colossus on the ps3.
  
 On another note, I just started playing Night in the Woods but it's too early to judge it. It's kinda cute but I don't know... I got it the same day as Hollow Knight and started playing Hollow Knight first and now it's a bit hard to get in the mood for it. Hollow Knight was smashing metroidvania with great pacing and difficulty level (of course if you're not bothered by the Souls mechanics of death), while Night in the Woods while also a 2D platformer is completely different, it's slow-paced and revolves around the characters - has sort of a Life is Strange vibe to it. Will see how it goes.


----------



## audioBenj

greenbow said:


> OK I might check out gameplay of RE7, however I have no confidence in it. Every time I buy an RE game I feel like I have wasted my money and say no RE games. Then I buy another.
> 
> I actually forgot to mention I not only played RE5 and 6. I played RE4 (HD) with it's stupid controls. Though RE4 (HD) was OK but old looking when I played. Plus I played RE Revelations, on the recommendation everyone said it goes back to RE roots. It was average at best and a nightmare to play. I also bought RE Revelations 2 and gave up because it stutters every few seconds.
> 
> Just a waste of money.


 
 Definitely buy Resident Evil 7 man. Seriously, it has that horror-vibe and the game's plot is actually intriguing. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## The Krell

Just ordered scholar of the first sin from amazon. coz i needed the dark souls fix that bloodborne didn't give me!


----------



## SomeGuyDude

kova4a said:


> Well, RE7 is no masterpiece but it's pretty decent.
> 
> ...
> 
> On another note, I just started playing Night in the Woods but it's too early to judge it. It's kinda cute but I don't know... I got it the same day as Hollow Knight and started playing Hollow Knight first and now it's a bit hard to get in the mood for it. Hollow Knight was smashing metroidvania with great pacing and difficulty level (of course if you're not bothered by the Souls mechanics of death), while Night in the Woods while also a 2D platformer is completely different, it's slow-paced and revolves around the characters - has sort of a Life is Strange vibe to it. Will see how it goes.


 
 I dunno, I'd call RE7 among the best of the year at first.
  
 NitW also isn't a platform game. It's very much a choose your own adventure novel with minigames.


----------



## Rhamnetin

kova4a said:


> Well, RE7 is no masterpiece but it's pretty decent. It is a lot more like Outlast with some RE elements rather than being similar to RE4, 5 and 6. As far as going back to roots and people praising the RE franchise - they mean the games up to RE4. And when RE4 came out it was mind-blowingly good but of course it's a 12-year old game.
> 
> The thing is Resident Evil was an awesome franchise but as we all older franchises that mainly applies if you played the games when they came out. Right now the younger players just won't accept the old RE games coz they show their age and in my experience it's hard to persuade people accustomed to high-end graphics to play and enjoy old games that look worse than mobile phone games. You need to have an attachment to the series from back in the day
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is mostly an accurate analysis.  RE7 is indeed much like Outlast + classic Resident Evil.  However, RE4 was a significant deviation from its roots.  RE4 sits in between classic Resident Evil and RE5/RE6.  RE4 is an action game from start to finish, not a survival horror game like the older ones.  However, RE4 isn't quite as over the top action as RE5/RE6.
  
 RE7 is 100% horror like the originals, and the setting is designed to resemble them too (takes place mostly in a mansion with a secret lab next to it, just like RE1).


----------



## SomeGuyDude

rhamnetin said:


> This is mostly an accurate analysis.  RE7 is indeed much like Outlast + classic Resident Evil.  However, RE4 was a significant deviation from its roots.  RE4 sits in between classic Resident Evil and RE5/RE6.  RE4 is an action game from start to finish, not a survival horror game like the older ones.  However, RE4 isn't quite as over the top action as RE5/RE6.
> 
> RE7 is 100% horror like the originals, and the setting is designed to resemble them too (takes place mostly in a mansion with a secret lab next to it, just like RE1).


 
 I think this is why I vastly prefer RE7 to RE4.


----------



## Deftone

Resident Evil 7 - 9.5/10


----------



## GreenBow

Am playing Diablo 3, and am level 51.
  
 It's OK. It's a lot of fun, but I do not know if I would recommend it in all honestly. I think I would have to know the person before I would say I thought it was for them.
  
 To me it's a slightly better looking Dungeon Siege 2 (DS2). However DS2 is an old game and Diablo3 is a relatively new game. It has the non-moving camera angle like DS2. It plays and feels exactly like DS2. (I have not played any other Diablo games, by the way.) 
  
 If I were to rate I would say about 7.2/10. Or 8/10 depending on what mood I was in.
  
 I think my issue is that years ago I loved Dungeon Siege 2. Equally I loved Dungeon Siege, though I never finished it. (Once because I put it down and forgot it, after my PC was stolen. Then second time I played I got stuck and could not kill a monster.) While I like Diablo 3 quite a lot, it feels dated and therefor I don't have the same affection for it that I had for DS and DS2 years ago.
  
 Diablo 3 to me is an uncomplicated dungeon crawler, that's well made and stable. It has good characters. It's simplistic and flows well. It's just a shame they didn't make it fully 3D, so we could rotate the camera. (Dungeon Siege 3 did use the modern 3D camera-angle and which could be rotated. Admittedly the default controls were awkward and needed re-mapping. Rotate 'use right mouse'.)
  
 Dungeon Siege 3 is also a better looking game to me. It's graphics are more interesting and the sets better. I think Dungeon Siege 3 is the better game in that respect. It's main downfall for me was the difficult inventory that was just a bit complicated. (DS3 also suffered because character creation was limited to four pre-selected characters.) ... However Dungeon Siege 3 was hated by the community and Diablo 3 loved.


----------



## steadead

I would say Diablo 3 isn't complex, but that's not really its purpose. It's a fun and fast game, meant to be played in somewhat short amount of times.
 If you are looking for something a bit more deep, try Path of Exile.


----------



## Vigrith

Diablo 3 is fun for the first little bit of each season and for whenever you're really bored and just wanna blow some **** up - once it gets toward end game (high tier greater rifts) it becomes about rift/mob RNG and lag management. For the first bit it is actually fairly skill intensive when you're pushing tiers with terribly optimised gear, there is relative depth to talent innovation and adapting your play style to the set pieces and legendaries that you first find.
  
 Once the gear has fully settled and you're barely scraping for like 2 stat upgrades on your set-in-stone best in slot then it's all about fishing for the best mobs in the best possible rift layout. However once you have a decently geared character, either in seasonal or outside of it, you can just play for fun and mash some monsters in regular rifts for fun.
  
 It's not the most entertaining game, it's sort of in a limbo kind of position - it's not a competitive game as there are far more exciting/skill intensive ones out there nowadays - CS, Dota, LoL, Rocket League, anything really. On the other end of the spectrum there are also games that are much more casual that you can have a ton of fun in with your friends if you wanna go that route. Diablo is just stuck in between those categories and caters to very few people.


----------



## GreenBow

Yeah, I mean I have been playing Diablo3 quite a bit. I bought the Warchest pack I think it was, so I have the expansion, 'Reaper of Souls' too. I might be here for quite a while.
  
 I started up Dungeon Siege 3 again today and found it quite hard to re-adjust to. It still looks nice though which is a strong point for it. Though the camera angles were also another criticism of it, and I have to concede a point there.


----------



## FallenAngel

Got character through Reaper of Souls to level 70 +150 or so levels in a week, put it down again out of boredom from repetitive grinding.


----------



## steadead

*Dishonored 2: 7/10*
  
 The gameplay isn't really anything new from the first one, The story is pretty bad.
 Some level designs were really good (Clockwork Mansion), while others were average to bad.
 Overall, it's a decent sequel. 
 However, the optimization is utter ****, even if the game looks bad. It's been many months since release, and it still runs bad.


----------



## Vigrith

fallenangel said:


> Got character through Reaper of Souls to level 70 +150 or so levels in a week, put it down again out of boredom from repetitive grinding.


 
  
 Well, that is the very nature of the Diablo franchise, if you don't like grindy dungeon crawlers then Diablo will never work for you (you as in plural, not just aimed at you in particular of course). Compared to Lord of Destruction D2, D3 isn't even that repetitive really - I mean I haven't played in like a year now but grinding is the point; I'm like level 1800 in off-season and I don't even have like half the hours put into it as I did in LoD.


----------



## jamjkv

Horizon: Zero Dawn 8/10
  
 I just finish playing it. Took me 57 hours to do everything. It was quite a fun ride. I really like what they did with the story and how they manage to explain the robots and the world. That was entertaining. The world looked beautiful with lots of details. Only the characters especially when talking looked pretty bad. Nothing compared to Witcher 3 or Uncharted 4. Combat was fun but the lack of targeting made it more difficult than it should have been. The game is very stealthy at first but transforms in more strategic encounters afterward. I have to say coming out of Ni-Oh this was pretty relaxing.


----------



## GreenBow

After playing Diablo 3 a bit more, I have one or two more things to say about it.
  
 Although I thought £20 for D3 and expansion Reaper of Souls, to be expensive, I am glad I bought it. I tried the demo and soon bough the game, and it got me gaming again with enthusiasm. Whereas I has sort of been looking at my Steam library and thinking, I didn't really want to play. I have The Witcher 3 Season Pass waiting to play and I loved TW3 base game. However I just wasn't taking the initiative and stating to play. I had been like this for quite a while. Just trying the demo and buying the game got me going again.  
  
 Also I do like Diablo 3 quite a lot. It does have a charm as well as being fun in the battling. The Dungeon Siege series used to be my favourite type of game like that and DS1 and DS2 were very charming games. Diablo 3 does it though. I would recommend it now, knowing better than when I mentioned it a few posts back. (I have just been through a pretty boring looking area though. All kind of brown looking near end of Act 3.)
  
  
 I even picked up and started playing Dungeon Siege 3 again, while I was playing Diablo3. That is how much D3 got me gaming again. However Dungeon Siege 3 has a bad point in it which I just reached. It's the boss fight with Rajani. I am using the Angali character with Lucas as AI companion. Rajani is just too overpowered for the Anjali character, and I have been getting angry with it. ........I am not just moaning either. This is my third play of DS3 and I have had enough of that fight. I have put at least an hour into it again. The enemy Rajani has too many, and too powerful attacks. While the character Anjali which I play, has no really attack on Rajani. It means struggling for ages and ages only to die and start all over again. I really feel it's a game-breaker. I even turned down difficulty and find this fight too hard. I just have no attack and no defence.


----------



## Phishin Phool

the krell said:


> Just ordered scholar of the first sin from amazon. coz i needed the dark souls fix that bloodborne didn't give me!


 
 If you have a PS4 get NIOH. Very Dark Souls-ish with a decidely fast Ninja Gai-Den flavor. Top notch. If you told me a new/different director at FROM made it and stuck dark souls 4 on the cover I would totally have believed it. Very Nuanced and fun and uber polished.
  
 FAIR WARNING - the opening 'scene" London Tower is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay different than the actual game - just an amuse bouche. play it then the tutorial then the game starts


----------



## GreenBow

Earlier I was saying how I thought I would not go anywhere near RE7. Folks were saying it's a proper game, sort of comments.
  
 Well I just tried the Resident Evil 7 Teaser: Beginning Hour. Scared me badly. Actually wanted to stop playing quite a few times because it was scary. That was even though the whole thing only took me twenty minutes to do.
  
 It's like a proper horror first person. Like I thought RE games were, but none of the ones I tried really were. However it was literally only the very start. I have no idea of things like weapon mechanincs, etc. Or if it continues to intrigue and scare.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

greenbow said:


> Earlier I was saying how I thought I would not go anywhere near RE7. Folks were saying it's a proper game, sort of comments.
> 
> Well I just tried the Resident Evil 7 Teaser: Beginning Hour. Scared me badly. Actually wanted to stop playing quite a few times because it was scary. That was even though the whole thing only took me twenty minutes to do.
> 
> It's like a proper horror first person. Like I thought RE games were, but none of the ones I tried really were. However it was literally only the very start. I have no idea of things like weapon mechanincs, etc. Or if it continues to intrigue and scare.


 
  
 The game certainly becomes more "Resident Evil-y" in the latter third, but it's not a bad thing IMO.


----------



## MuttonChew

*Borderlands 2: *Just got this game and so far it's amazing. I don't know why I waited so long. The textures and art style are so unique. Rating: *8.5/10*
  
*CSGO: *I know, very unoriginal choice but it really is a great game. Has a few problems and the community isn't always the best, but I've played more CSGO than any other game in my collection. I think it works out to be less than a cent an hour for the amount I've gotten out of it. *9/10*


----------



## GreenBow

muttonchew said:


> *Borderlands 2: *Just got this game and so far it's amazing. I don't know why I waited so long. The textures and art style are so unique. Rating: *8.5/10*


 
  
 Yeah BL2 rocks. Totally took me by surprise, as well.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

muttonchew said:


> *Borderlands 2: *Just got this game and so far it's amazing. I don't know why I waited so long. The textures and art style are so unique. Rating: *8.5/10*
> 
> *CSGO: *I know, very unoriginal choice but it really is a great game. Has a few problems and the community isn't always the best, but I've played more CSGO than any other game in my collection. I think it works out to be less than a cent an hour for the amount I've gotten out of it. *9/10*


 
 BL2 multiplayer is some of the most fun I've ever had in a game.


----------



## GivenTheOkiDoke

Boarderlands 2 is the only game my girlfriend will play with me. A lot of fun co-op. Also the DLC is good as well. I normally play the base game and then I am done but this may be the only game I can say the extra price for the DLC is worth it. Mainly Tiny Tinas fantasy DLC which had me and some friends rolling laughing at some points.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

giventheokidoke said:


> Boarderlands 2 is the only game my girlfriend will play with me. A lot of fun co-op. Also the DLC is good as well. I normally play the base game and then I am done but this may be the only game I can say the extra price for the DLC is worth it. Mainly Tiny Tinas fantasy DLC which had me and some friends rolling laughing at some points.


 
 We never beat Tina's DLC, because we tried it on Ultimate Vault Hunter mode and the enemies were BRUTALLY difficult. XD
  
 Also, for serious, four Mechromancers is like the most badass thing ever.


----------



## jamjkv

Borderland 2 such a fun game. I should really finish Tina's DLC. It's one of the best from what I experienced.


----------



## Deftone

Dying Light - The Following DLC 9/10
  
 How all dlc should be done...


----------



## GreenBow

I finished Diablo 3 and overall liked it for sure, but am struggling for motivation to do the DLC now.
  
 I also started Alan Wake with all DLC bought in content pack. Really struggling. One minute loving it, next swearing at it. You have to alter your technique constantly. Like drop a flare to stall enemies and then run past. Basically because there is not enough ammo. Or redo parts because you die on the last bullet. Or die trying to run away, but your character has barely any stamina. Or be faced with an enemy and the shotgun suddenly takes ages between shots. Or you reload lots of times but still find your six-shooter empty when enemies arrive. .....Such a shame because otherwise I feel drawn in.


----------



## JR1911

*Mass Effect Andromeda*
  
 I've currently played about 40 hours and I'm starting to like the game more after a bit of a rocky start. There's definitely issues with the game that need fixing like Crossfire not working and the save system, but nothing so far has prevented me from enjoying the game. The animation issue that everyone seems to be moaning about is in my opinion being blown way out of proportion.
  
*8.5/10*


----------



## Rhamnetin

jr1911 said:


> *Mass Effect Andromeda*
> 
> I've currently played about 40 hours and I'm starting to like the game more after a bit of a rocky start. There's definitely issues with the game that need fixing like Crossfire not working and the save system, but nothing so far has prevented me from enjoying the game. The animation issue that everyone seems to be moaning about is in my opinion being blown way out of proportion.
> 
> *8.5/10*


 
  
 I'm a few hours in but I agree, I will wait for more patching before I keep playing.  It is hilarious how animations are blown out of proportion with this game.  To these people, animations are the biggest contributing factor to graphics (when it is one of the smallest in reality), and facial animation is the biggest contributing factor to storytelling believe it or not.  The game does obviously focus more on facial animation than actual dialogue quality and writing in general, like so many other AAA games.  So many closeups, so it does become a bit of an issue that the facial animations are not great, but obviously not as big of an issue as the excessive stupid dialogue from characters and some other generic silliness I have come across so far (such as the fact that you have no military background in the game yet you wipe out entire bases of hostile armed aliens and more).
  
 Animations are one of the first things that should be sacrificed for the sake of budget and other, more important factors.  Voice acting is another; when a game has poor voice acting like this one, it's probably better off with none and the abandonment of cinematic style.  Another storytelling method should be used instead.  Although that doesn't really apply to this game since like most other AAA cinematic games, the emphasis is simply on the cinematics, not the writing/story.  Had another method been used (such as text) it'd be even more boring because the writing probably isn't worthwhile.
  
 But it doesn't even cross most peoples' mind that you can have top tier storytelling by video game standards without any facial animations and minimal voice acting, e.g. Planescape: Torment.


----------



## shaisalem15

ESO = 8/10


----------



## clairitin-clear

Lethal League- *9.5/10*
  
 My dudes. My dudes. Please play Lethal League. It's the perfect game to play with a group of four people. It's like Super Smash Bros meets dodgeball on speed. Everything about this game is designed to get you pumped: the fast-paced gameplay, the sick beats, the rad character design, this game has it all.
 My friends and I get so into this game, we once got the campus police called us cause they thought someone was getting murdered. It gets so intense like holy goodness!
 The only reason why I don't give this game a perfect 10/10 score is because I recognize that if the whole group wasn't enthusiastic, the game might lose some of its charm, because what really makes it fun is the competitive spirit that it brings out of you!
  
 Please play Lethal League


----------



## jamjkv

clairitin-clear said:


> Lethal League- *9.5/10*
> 
> My dudes. My dudes. Please play Lethal League. It's the perfect game to play with a group of four people. It's like Super Smash Bros meets dodgeball on speed. Everything about this game is designed to get you pumped: the fast-paced gameplay, the sick beats, the rad character design, this game has it all.
> My friends and I get so into this game, we once got the campus police called us cause they thought someone was getting murdered. It gets so intense like holy goodness!
> ...


 
 That looks interesting. I had no idea this game existed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abvolt

I've got over 450 games in my collection & love every one of them but I'm back to playing one of my favorites L4D2, Also very happy that Valve is going ahead with L4D3 sometime near the end of 2017 hopefully around xmas time..enjoy


----------



## FallenAngel

StarCraft 2: Nova Covert Ops - 8/10 Great mission packs, harder than rest of campaigns which is great.


----------



## lichlord91

ESO 8/10


----------



## Rhamnetin

Planescape: Torment - Enhanced Edition = a perfect remaster it seems.  Native support for modern operating systems and widescreen resolutions, UI scaling for up to 4k, slightly improved UI, and available on GOG.  If any story driven game deserves a 10/10, this is the one.


----------



## FallenAngel

Far Cry Primal - Meh/10. Started to play, got bored within 2 hours.


----------



## ScottRonald

Runescape 10/10


----------



## ibage

Revisiting Darksiders. Delightful merging of Zelda like exploration with Devil May Cry's combat. Lots of variety, but its a bit short and writing is a bit generic. 

7.5/10


----------



## GreenBow

I bought the Season Pass for The Witcher 3. I loved the main game, but am getting angry with Hearts of Stone. (I barely touches Blood and Wine yet.)
  
 Hearts of Stone was fine until I got to this ghost and wedding thing. Basically I have just had to put up with about 1.5 hours of cut-scenes and Geralt yadda yadda yadda in that gruff one toned voice. Driving be mad.
  
 I don't mind Geralt at all. I mean he's a great character and one of the best ever. I don't mind his diction and voice, when he chats with folk. He's always polite. ....Over an hour of him though, and I quit playing fed up....That chuffing ghost man, all he wants to do is talk talk talk. Bloody infuriating. I wanna play a game, not watch a chuffing movie.


----------



## ibage

greenbow said:


> I bought the Season Pass for The Witcher 3. I loved the main game, but am getting angry with Hearts of Stone. (I barely touches Blood and Wine yet.)
> 
> Hearts of Stone was fine until I got to this ghost and wedding thing. Basically I have just had to put up with about 1.5 hours of cut-scenes and Geralt yadda yadda yadda in that gruff one toned voice. Driving be mad.
> 
> I don't mind Geralt at all. I mean he's a great character and one of the best ever. I don't mind his diction and voice, when he chats with folk. He's always polite. ....Ove an hour of him though, and I quit fed up....That chuffing ghost man, all he wants to do is talk talk talk. Bloody infuriating. I wanna playa gam, not watch a chuffing movie.


 
 Thats the low point of the DLC. It gets much better and pretty interesting. The heist is pretty aweosme


----------



## GreenBow

ibage said:


> greenbow said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the Season Pass for The Witcher 3. I loved the main game, but am getting angry with Hearts of Stone. (I barely touches Blood and Wine yet.)
> ...


 
  
 Maybe. I just now managed to get clear of the whole wedding scenario. Hated all of it.
  
 I think I was so mad last time I posted because I been trying to get the pigs in the pen. However I hadn't noticed two of the pigs were marked to be herded. I had been trying over and over to get any two in, but of course failing. They just would not stay in the pen. However when I got the right ones it was a two minute task.
  
 Geralt rambling on with Vlodomir (or whatever he was called - the ghost) talking, was insufferable. Listening to him banging on about what he though of himself was un-stomachable. 
  
 Then to cap it all off there was a chance for Geralt to go with the woman. As if Jennifer was not part of it all. Two choices at one point and both meant kissing her. No idea what was going on there.
  
 I am now convinced that TW3 DLC are just the same as other DLC in other games. Just the garbage they cut out of the main game. Anyway I'll see what happens soon.


----------



## Myron (Apr 28, 2017)

Persona 5: 9/10

If you like anime or have played any of the previous Persona game, you would love this game. Unlike other JRPG where you have to grind for hours into for progress, this game is very easy to get into. Outside of battle, there are so much content that you won't be bored


----------



## koziakauzu

I love SMT and Persona series but it can be hard for someone new to the series. The game is more polished and noob friendly for sure, and probably the best of the series, but the visual novel / date sim mechanics and hours you need to put in might not seduce even JRPG fans. Even without grinding you have to invest around 100h of your time...  (I'm 80+ hours in, just beat who seem to be the Big Boss of the game, probably not though)

Anyway that's a 9/10 for me too  and I wish the game would never end


----------



## itzpookiie

Battlerite

Top down arena game
Basically league of legends/dota without the laning phase and just the battle phase
All attacks/skills are aimed clicks or skillshots(even auto attacks)
The characters are fairly balanced
It's $19.99 on steam right now and I don't believe it's worth that price
You can get it for $13.99 on Greenmangaming or wait until it goes free to play. People are assuming it's going free to play at the end of this year
I play it as my relax game when I take a break from Street Fighter V, CS:GO, and Overwatch

8/10
Core gameplay mechanics are great
Lacking in a bit of content and game modes
Could use more characters


----------



## Malfunkt (May 1, 2017)

*Day of Infamy* - 8/10 - small independent tactical FPS. Can get extremely visceral, even with its dated Source engine. Actually, I like that its in source, it is gives it a 'classic' feel. Once and while you have these matches, where you actually feel you are in a firefight, with covering fire, strategic retreats, room clearing. Very lethal, quite bloody, and a lot of fun for those that enjoy games like Day of Defeat, Red Orchestra, Insurgency, etc.

*CS:Go *- 9/10 - still gets a ton of gametime. Feels like you are actually playing a sport, or something akin too. In competitive, because of proper ELO matching, you get players who are actually playing as a team and communicating. Surprised I'm not tired of this, maybe its time to try Overwatch!

*Battlefield 1* - fun factor 7/10 - audio and graphics 10/10 - this game is perhaps not as finely balanced as I would like. it can be overall too chaotic, but once and while it comes together. I really enjoy being immersed in its graphics and audio, but prefer a more methodical, and tactical gameplay. It can be a ton of fun though. Operations is stilla pain to join, so hopefully they fix this.

*FTL -* 8.5/10 - love Rogue-like, and this can be quite a challenging title. Its great micro-managing your little ship, and outfitting it for its journey. Still a great game after all these years.

*Far Cry 2* - so far 8/10. This is almost 10 years old, but wow, the graphics still are very good. I've played both FC3, and FC4, and this is a much grittier affair. Not sure if it is quite Fun™, but it is very impressive. Enemy AI is a bit too laser-like in their aiming.

*Scanner Sombre* - the new game from Introversion, makes of Prison Architect and Defcon. What a novel idea for a game. It isn't too expensive, and it looks like it will be a short. Worth it for being able to use a real-time LIDAR tool explore a cave system in pitch-black. https://www.introversion.co.uk/scannersombre/


----------



## Rhamnetin

I finally played F.E.A.R., and just finished it.  This game does the best job at making shooting people a work of art, seriously.  It is said that this 2005 shooters is more technologically advanced than the majority of AAA shooters in some of the most important ways for a shooter, namely AI, physics, ragdolls, sound effects, particles, and also quantity of dynamic lights/shadows, water, reflections.  Anyone who likes shooters must play F.E.A.R.


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 11, 2017)

I liked the whole Fear series; Fear (1 plus both expansions). Fear 2 and even 3. I was looking at my library for something to play yesterday and thought, "Hmmm, Fear 2 very good game."

I definitely recommend the Fear (1) expansions though. They literally follow on like the next frame in a film. More of the same, and different. Sad they had a bug that causes frame stuttering; (at least it's there on the CD versions). Or I'd be tempted to try them again.


I started Homefront: The Revolution as it's on sale right now. I love it. Very Far Cry 3, and 4, but set in the city. However because it's set in the city it's kind of better for being different. (The graphics are very good so the city looks great. Not just a few bits of rubble and rubbish. It's a proper living fairly war torn city. It's bit easier than Far Cry 3/4, but each area presents slightly different challenges. You have to work out a tactic to secure a foothold, so you have some safe part of the map.) Bizzarre that it has such negative reviews for it when you like it as much as I do.

I like it because it has good guns, looks good, and doesn't hassle the player with loads of cut-scenes. My only gripe is performance. I have it on maximum settings, and it maxes out all four cores of my i5-4690 CPU. When it does this fairly often, performance dips under 60 fps, and stuttering occurs. V-sync on or off makes no difference. Anyway considering I will likely finish it even in this state. I think that's says a lot for the game.

My CPU options with Homefront: The Revolution are, either buy a 4790K, which is pricey, or buy a new Motherboard, CPU and RAM. However this game aside I think my next gaming CPU should have more than four cores. I think even top end Intel four cores are gradually coming to end for gaming. I mean Assassin's Creed Syndicate maxed out my CPU as well. I have to have all background apps like a web browser, all off to get more out of the CPU.


----------



## Twilight_Link

I am playing Persona 5 since few weeks ago and i have to say that it was a pretty amazing games. The city is bigger than on Persona 4 and there are lot of things that we could do here. Enjoying life as Japanese students, eating different foods. You should really try it if you love JRPG games. I would give score 9.5 for the game.

Have anyone tried Prey? Looking Pewdiepie played it and it sounds good.


----------



## Rhamnetin

I haven't played Prey yet, but the general consensus is that it is good and bears resemblance to some past titles like System Shock 2.


----------



## headphone dwarf

war thunder 7/10 
it has some flaws and grinding issues but if you get over that its great


----------



## doktorkarate

Persona 5: 9,5/10
Awesome game! If you plan on buying this ( as you like (J)RPGs), then do not watch any videos! You will like the game! Don't spoil any of that amazing story!!


----------



## haralds12

Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War III: 7/10. 
Its a good game but I wanted it to be the sequel to Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II. But sadly its not.. Its more like StarCraft 2 now.


----------



## Rhamnetin

^ And that's why the game has died already.  They didn't satisfy their own fan base sadly.  If people want StarCraft 2, they'll play StarCraft 2 (its player count suggests that much).


----------



## GreenBow

I played Putrefaction 2: The Void Walker, right up until the last boss which I can't beat. maybe 5.5/10. It's OK, but for £4 and only maybe 4.5 hours long it's not much of a game really. It's kind of like Serious Sam 2 mixed with Necrovision in places.

I found it often generic. However sometimes I liked its inventiveness in level design: it went off world. ...... It's also I think a one person developed game, and for that it deserves a higher score. Maybe 6.7/10....It also had a game-breaking bug that the developer fixed immediately when I reported it; very classy developer.

Sadly it lacks from low quality enemy textures. Then picks up with some good looking areas in the level design. (I am thinking of the grassy areas.) It can also be hard wok, and needs to be played on normal I guess. I think I will go from hard > normal, to try beat the last boss.

Also I am playing Deadfall Adventures. The is one aspect about this game that never actually got mentioned in any of the reviews I read. It's just 'boring'. You plod along at such a slow pace. Go into a room, figure out a puzzle to open the exit door. Same next room. Then shoot a few boring enemies. New room with puzzle. Anon. Not even the good set designs and reasonable graphics can save it. I have been pulling myself along playing it. Yeah I mean when I start up Steam, I think of it and play, but only very slowly.

(By the way, I am struggling with the new website. Can anyone please tell me how to start a new thread.)


----------



## GreenBow

PayDay 2 is free on Steam right now.


----------



## David Lucman

Overwatch and League of legends are both 9/10 for me. The only problem I have with league is that in needs to have more short/fast game mode that you can finish in less than 10 minutes


----------



## GreenBow

I just completed the demo for Dishonoured 2. It took me 10.9 hours on Steam. It's actually the first three levels of the game, and there are nine in total in the game. Meaning about one third of the game is available in the demo, probably.

Anyway, I liked it a lot, and finishing each level was a great feeling. Why it took so long was because I was searching out all the runes and bonecharms for upgrading.

This however is a double edged sword. The upgrade stuff was only available in the second and third level. The first level was stunning looking and the graphics and sets were top notch. The second level wasn't quite as good looking. However what I found was that I felt overburdened by the number of runes and bonecharms to find. By the end of the level I realised that the missions were low in number. The time was taken seeking out the collectibles for upgrading. At fist I felt weighted down by it. However as you just progress on with the level, everything all slips into place. ..Eventually I used a guide to find the last rune that I could not work out how to obtain.

Being so completionist and searching every corner meant I discovered all the side quests. Plus found most of the coin and valuable items. That meant, that at the end of the level my stats were good for quests. Meaning it all made sense.

Starting the next level felt the same. OMG so many bonecharms and runs popping up. (Thinking, "I am bound to miss some ro just give up on some.") However that level fell in, just like the previous. Searching everywhere earned me lots of loot.

The beauty of the game though is that I didn't find searching boring. Since it looks so good, searching everywhere just happened for me. I was totally content to look everywhere and didn't really give it a second thought. Other than be surprised by how much searching I was doing.


----------



## Shizelbs

Injustice 2 = 9/10, but to be transparent, I am a big fan of the DC Universe.  I would still argue that it is a solid fighting game in its own right.


----------



## liqz

just got a xbox one from a friend. Playing FF15... brings back some childhood memories although the game is nothing like the Final fantasy games in the past. It's fun but I had it for like 2 weeks and played 3 hours so far... I guess I'm an adult now... or just too much other stuff to do sigh...

8/10


----------



## Rhamnetin

Just started Anachronox recently.  2001 Sci-Fi game made by the same people who made Deus Ex, third person pseudo RPG with a normal action game exploration mode but pretty good turn-based combat.  One of the funniest games ever made and in its first 20 minutes it shows more ambitious, better written world building than the entirety of most games.  Definitely recommended.  Only requires replacing one file (which you can find on ModDB) to get widescreen support.


----------



## L0rdGwyn

About an hour ago, finished "Ending A" of Nier: Automata on PC.  It's a great action RPG style game with very addictive, intricate, fast-paced combat.  The art style very much says Square Enix; spikey hair, giant swords, etc.  The story is about a futuristic war between Androids and machines (the Androids being created to fight for humans while they hide on the moon, the machines being created by alien lifeforms that invaded Earth) in the year 11,945 AD.  Without getting into any details, suffice to say the story is bizarre, albeit entertaining.  Took me close to 20 hours to get through "Ending A", but the game is meant to be played through multiple times, as each time you control and different character and see the events of the game unfold from their perspective.  To see the "true" ending and unlock the last 1/3 of the game requires three playthroughs, four for the completionist.

I'm giving this one an 8/10.  I really liked the gameplay, art direction, and story even if it was a little overwrought.  Not sure if I'll go back from the other three playthroughs yet, gonna sit on it and see if I feel drawn back in.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Fable 2 - 10/10*

One of my all time favorite games. I even like it more than Half Life 2 and Skyrim. I miss the days when games were this fun.
The main negatives of this game is the movement of the character could have been improved a little. It's not as bad as titles like Witcher 3 or Red Dead Redemption though.
It's also extremely easy (can't die, just get knocked out).

Love the combat and all the weapons you can get. Why can't more games have a (gun) targeting system like this?
When I'm sick of fighting things there is a lot of other stuff to do. 
It's not really an open world, but it does feel like it sometimes.

Made me a bit sad when Microsoft closed Lionhead studios. I think they are the one that made them do Fable Legends first instead of Fable 4.
This was one reason I also bought a PS4 over the Xbox One.

BTW I found Fable 3 awful. Haven't played Anniversary yet though. Some prefer that to part 2.

So far i've been through part 2 about 3 or 4 times. By the time i'm done  I usually own every single property in the game and have found all the weapons.
I got all perfect rounds in the Crucible (not too hard with practice) but was never able to get the Red Dragon unfortunately.

I could go on and on about all the funny things that happened in this game.


Also have been playing *Final Fantasy XI* after stopping for a year when they shut down the Xbox 360 version.
The Puppermaster job made the game fun again. I was able to tank a lot of difficult stuff and kill a lot of Notorius Monsters even my BST couldn't beat.
I also starter using my "PUP" as a ranger.

That's my most played game of all time and I give it a 10/10 of course.
It's best years were the last 5, but not enough people play anymore. About 350 on my server per day.

Anyone still play it? I'm on Lahksmi.


----------



## GreenBow

L0rdGwyn said:


> About an hour ago, finished "Ending A" of Nier: Automata on PC.  It's a great action RPG style game with very addictive, intricate, fast-paced combat.  The art style very much says Square Enix; spikey hair, giant swords, etc.  The story is about a futuristic war between Androids and machines (the Androids being created to fight for humans while they hide on the moon, the machines being created by alien lifeforms that invaded Earth) in the year 11,945 AD.  Without getting into any details, suffice to say the story is bizarre, albeit entertaining.  Took me close to 20 hours to get through "Ending A", but the game is meant to be played through multiple times, as each time you control and different character and see the events of the game unfold from their perspective.  To see the "true" ending and unlock the last 1/3 of the game requires three playthroughs, four for the completionist.
> 
> I'm giving this one an 8/10.  I really liked the gameplay, art direction, and story even if it was a little overwrought.  Not sure if I'll go back from the other three playthroughs yet, gonna sit on it and see if I feel drawn back in.



I watched part of a Youtube review of Nier: Automata. The reviewer banged on about doing a half-hour review of it because he said it's so good.

----------

I am about 25 hours into Fallout 4, and loving it. With graphics on full, the world comes to life. (Says a lot for my budget monitor too.) I can't maintain 60fps with a GTX 980, and F4 also taxes my CPU to run under 60 fps. I could really do with a G-sync monitor rather than a massive PC upgrade.

I am not keen on the massive crafting aspect of F4, but it's liveable with for sure. It was more simplified with the previous system. It is really nice though, when you upgrade a weapon. I wonder if it's better. I think it was the learning curve which got me down. I just wanted to do missions and shoot enemies. However I was a good few hours in and had not even shot twenty enemies yet. I was staring at my PC wondering how the heck to build stuff.


----------



## Dipesh

Bloodborne 10 /10
Last of us 9/ 10
Watch dog 2.. 5/10
Salt and sanctuary 9/10
Witcher series 9/10


----------



## Planetic

LOL 7/10
Warframe 8.5/10
Battlefield 1 7/10


----------



## GreenBow

Fallout 4 without lots of crafting. 9/10.
Fallout 4 with crafting. 8.2/10.


----------



## GreenBow

GreenBow said:


> Fallout 4 without lots of crafting. 9/10.
> Fallout 4 with crafting. 8.2/10.



I forgot to say: take off at least half a point for the stutter mess quite often. Other than too much crafting and performance, it's excellent.


----------



## HoloSpice

Battlefield 4 9/10
Dragonquest Builders 8/10
Persona 5 9/10


----------



## GreenBow

I bought Battlefield 4 just for the single player campaign, but didn't like it. It didn't get going until the last level, and all the way through it was a pain to play.


----------



## Strangelove424

Witcher 3: 10/10
GTAV: 7/10
Fallout 4: 6/10

(open world games are so huge nowadays, I have no idea when I'll finish these, been playing them since the Steam Christmas sale)

sims
Assetto Corsa 8/10 overall, physics 10/10 
Project Cars 6/10
Euro Truck Simulator 7/10


----------



## Nells

League of Legends: -300/10

doubt I'll ever stop playing though


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

liqz said:


> just got a xbox one from a friend. Playing FF15... brings back some childhood memories although the game is nothing like the Final fantasy games in the past. It's fun but I had it for like 2 weeks and played 3 hours so far... I guess I'm an adult now... or just too much other stuff to do sigh...
> 
> 8/10


Talking about Final Fantasy of the past- I LOVED FFX. Tough to beat that one for its gameplay, music, story, and characters. Total 10/10 for me. 

Currently playing Battleifeld 1 8.5/10
And GTA 5 in first person mode (beat it for 360 and finally playing it again for the first person perspective). Still tons of fun for me. 10/10. 

I am getting tired of games now in general and I think it's time to buy a PS4 so I can play Bloodborne, Uncharted 4, and Last of Us 2 whenever it comes out


----------



## GreenBow

I am playing Prey. Hard to rate and I have not finished it yet. Probably a good 7.2/10

While I like the game that Prey is underneath, wow it's hard work. Lots of googling about quests and side-quests. The maps, are too big; mazes: I hate them. Just a stressful experience, even though underneath all that there is a rocking good game.

I mean when you are making progress, it's as good as PC gaming gets. Just that progress is entirely hard work sometimes. There haven times when I simply would not have worked out what to do on a quest,  without google. Many times when I have thought of given up in new areas because the maps are so big.


----------



## Vilhelm (Dec 16, 2017)

*






Battlerite 8.5/10 *

Battlerite is a moba arena PvP game from the makers of Bloodline Champions.
It's basically 2v2/3v3 arena. Overall a very fun and well made_ free_ little game.

First time loading the game I noticed the HQ music and was immediately drawn in.
Now I have 16.2 hrs on record played and I've just started getting into league(ranked) games, I can tell you now that's one thing this game ain't lacking in - challenge. The game is a lot of fun but also very difficult and can be a pain to get into at first. Just keep playing you'll get there ^^ recommend!

My IGN: AK-WIZARD


----------



## tdockweiler (Dec 25, 2017)

*Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the First Sin - 10/10 (PS4 version)
*
Easily the most fun i've had playing a video game in several years.
Believe it or not I found the vanilla version on the 360  too hard and gave up after dying against the Ruin Sentinels way too many times.
This remake makes it a lot easier to level up your weapons early on. It's not really harder.

Some levels are harder, but some probably easier. I found No-man's wharf a bit harder, but there is a new shortcut at the end.
None of the bosses or levels were too hard. A few bosses I died to several times.
The Royal Rat Vanguard with the dozen or so clones took me about 5 tries. I never looked up any strategies for boss fights beforehand.

The game's difficulty in levels isn't very balanced at all.
The game is hardest early on until you level up some. I always am terrible at the Heide Tower of Flame and feel like I have to grind my way through it.
The most frustrating levels for me were easily "Harvest Valley" (tons of poison) and "Shrine of Amana" with a million enemies with ranged magic in the middle of water (slow walking!).
I also hated the levels where they threw at you like 10 or more enemies just before the boss room.
I think the last part of the Dragon Shine was annoying (where the enemies were in cages on the roof).

I finished this last night and took my time. I never grinded souls for leveling but was probably way over leveled. Ended up being like level 137 and 45 hours into the game.
After all that I wish I had went slower!

This is by far the easiest souls game to me. I actually didn't mind that. Overall I wouldn't call the game EASY.
Dark Souls 3 is way harder IMO.

BTW I used light armor the entire play through. Under 50% weight. I NEVER do that in a souls game. In DS1 I always used heavy armor and rarely dodged. Maybe that is why it was so much harder?

*I'd rank them in terms of difficulty from easiest to hardest as:*

DS2: Scholar of the First Sin
Maybe i'd not be as good at this if DS3 didn't force me to dodge and roll more often. I don't remember having to do that a TON in DS1.

Dark Souls 3 - I found most of the bosses to be quite a challenge. I think towards the end they are almost too hard. Even the last boss took me 20 tries. The "Dancer" enemies took me forever to beat too.
The fight with the two brothers almost took me awhile to get past. I never used any NPCs etc.
I finished this almost twice and loved it. I actually maybe prefer it to part 1.

Bloodborne - Found this harder than most people say. I stopped at the last level because I didn't feel like finishing it.

Dark Souls 1 - This game has the most balanced difficulty. The bosses and the levels are both difficult. The entire game can be frustrating the first play through.
I still remember getting mad at this game and destroying my disc. I ended up buying it again. I guess I like pain or something?
When you replay it, it's not as bad.

Sometimes this game is too much aggravation to be able to enjoy. Often I wasn't looking forward to it. I ended up finishing it maybe 3 or 4 times.


----------



## GreenBow

Just started Rise of the Tomb Raider. I'm playing on a 27" g-sync, at 1440p, and can hardly believe my eyes. Lara looks like a person in the cut scenes. Also her movement is very natural in mini-cut-scenes. Like e.g. I did a bit where I swam underwater. At the end of the swim, a mini-cut-scene happened to show Lara lift herself out of the water. The movement was completely natural. It looked as though they filmed an actress doing it, with those motion tracker dots on her. Then by computer followed the actresses actions onto a computer generated Lara.

The graphics are very good, and seem to be better than I expected. I knew they would be an upgrade over the Tomb Raider from a few years ago. However I am getting very high frame rates foo, and better than I expect for the quality that I see. .... Anyway, I have only clocked an hour on it, but all good so far, including the  interesting plot.


----------



## SilverEars

GreenBow said:


> Just started Rise of the Tomb Raider. I'm playing on a 27" g-sync, at 1440p, and can hardly believe my eyes. Lara looks like a person in the cut scenes. Also her movement is very natural in mini-cut-scenes. Like e.g. I did a bit where I swam underwater. At the end of the swim, a mini-cut-scene happened to show Lara lift herself out of the water. The movement was completely natural. It looked as though they filmed an actress doing it, with those motion tracker dots on her. Then by computer followed the actresses actions onto a computer generated Lara.
> 
> The graphics are very good, and seem to be better than I expected. I knew they would be an upgrade over the Tomb Raider from a few years ago. However I am getting very high frame rates foo, and better than I expect for the quality that I see. .... Anyway, I have only clocked an hour on it, but all good so far, including the  interesting plot.


Yeah, the new Tomb Raider is an Eye Candy for sure.  I was quite impressed with the visuals.  I was running 4K on my PC.  Just the game-play just got repetitive enough that I got bored.


----------



## Rhamnetin

SilverEars said:


> Yeah, the new Tomb Raider is an Eye Candy for sure.  I was quite impressed with the visuals.  I was running 4K on my PC.  Just the game-play just got repetitive enough that I got bored.



That's how I feel about that game. It also has far too much aliasing to look visually impressive at 2560 x 1440, though at 4k that's not a problem (or with supersampling since I believe it has that?) This guy sums up the recent Tomb Raiders vs the classics well.

https://steamcommunity.com/id/voodooman/recommended/391220/

As for me, I celebrated Christmas with some Total War: WARHAMMER II. My pick for GOTY 2017. Basically more of the great Total War formula, more diversity and content than the first WARHAMMER and unparalleled visual quality for a strategy game of this scale (especially the quality of soldiers, which beats even some modern AAA action games). Currently playing the Vortex campaign which is smaller and more focused. After this I will play what I've really been waiting for, which is its Mortal Empires campaign which combines both WARHAMMER and WARHAMMER II into one epic game/campaign! So much content I'll never even see it all.


----------



## Bina

With GF bought new Nintendo Switch for Christmas. 

Super Mario Odyssey - platformer at it's best, great visuals, tons of stuff to do. I burned like 5 hours on to it and that was like two first worlds. 10/10
Only problem is that some special moves are made for using Joy con controllers separately and waving around with them. But since I'm using pro controller, sometimes it's tricky to do the proper move.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 27, 2017)

Rhamnetin said:


> That's how I feel about that game. It also has far too much aliasing to look visually impressive at 2560 x 1440, though at 4k that's not a problem (or with supersampling since I believe it has that?) This guy sums up the recent Tomb Raiders vs the classics well.
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/id/voodooman/recommended/391220/
> 
> As for me, I celebrated Christmas with some Total War: WARHAMMER II. My pick for GOTY 2017. Basically more of the great Total War formula, more diversity and content than the first WARHAMMER and unparalleled visual quality for a strategy game of this scale (especially the quality of soldiers, which beats even some modern AAA action games). Currently playing the Vortex campaign which is smaller and more focused. After this I will play what I've really been waiting for, which is its Mortal Empires campaign which combines both WARHAMMER and WARHAMMER II into one epic game/campaign! So much content I'll never even see it all.




After you mentioned aliasing, I was going to reply to say, it looks fine to me at 1440p. Instead I thought, play on and find some areas where there are lots of straight lines, like railings, and I did. ... However still I do not find Rise of the Tomb Raider at all to alias heavily. It doesn't sparkle aliases when you turn in nay general non-straight-line area.

I have settings maxed and only FXAA going, and it looks stunning. There's a bit of aliasing, but compared to some games it's easily one of the best. Just don't understand how anyone could say it can't look visually impressive at 1440p. It's outright mind-blowingly gorgeous.   ....... I disagree that you need 4K. I could run DSR and make it even tidier, but I don't feel the need.


With reference to the early Tomb Raider games, I easily prefer the new ones. I only ever managed to finish one of the earlier games, which was Legend. I just got plain sick to my stomach of the whole lot of the rest. I didn't even manage to finish the gorgeous Underworld, and I think I might try continuing that one more time. I gave up though.

TR 1, 2, 3, Anniversary though, painful. It was just puzzle after puzzle after puzzle and on and on puzzle after puzzle. You couldn't get _anywhere_. I hated all of them. Last point I got to in Anniversary was a really complicated room, and I got out of it. The next room had columns, towers, water. Tried a few times and quit in absolute disgust.

Just goes to show, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## JR1911

Recently got a PS4 Pro and have been playing these games:

*Horizon Zero Dawn 9/10 - *Great gameplay, fun combat and an engaging story. The game also looks absolutely gorgeous on a 65" 4K HDR TV.

*The Last of Us Remastered 9/10 -* A nice blend of sneaking around and frantic action with a great story thrown into the mix.


----------



## GreenBow

JR1911 said:


> Recently got a PS4 Pro and have been playing these games:
> 
> *Horizon Zero Dawn 9/10 - *Great gameplay, fun combat and an engaging story. The game also looks absolutely gorgeous on a 65" 4K HDR TV.
> 
> *The Last of Us Remastered 9/10 -* A nice blend of sneaking around and frantic action with a great story thrown into the mix.



Would love to play Zero Dawn, and maybe Last of Us.

I can't bring myself to buying a PS4 or any console though. Since new gen consoles are mostly incompatible with previous gen games, it seems such a waste. .. It's similar in that computers have to be upgraded often. I think PCs can go two console gens though, if you buy high spec kit. Could be wrong though.


----------



## JR1911

GreenBow said:


> Would love to play Zero Dawn, and maybe Last of Us.



Horizon Zero Dawn was the main reason I got the PS4, been really wanting to play it for a long time. I'm also really looking forward to Detroit: Become Human which should be released in a few months.


----------



## GreenBow

JR1911 said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn was the main reason I got the PS4, been really wanting to play it for a long time. I'm also really looking forward to Detroit: Become Human which should be released in a few months.



Yeah, I can understand that, especially when I am struggling for something good to play on PC.

It's understandable why folk will root about to find a working emulator for Horizon: Zero Dawn, also.


----------



## Rhamnetin

GreenBow said:


> Yeah, I can understand that, especially when I am struggling for something good to play on PC.



Well that doesn't make sense, considering the sheer volume of games on PC compared to consoles. Unless you like one of the... three (I guess) specific genres that have a smaller presence in PC gaming.


----------



## donkeywalker

Witcher 3 (PC) 9/10

Civilization 6 (PC) 8/10

Injustice 2 (XBox One S) 7/10

Starwars Battlefront II (XBox One S) 3/10

Also, I just listed my PC for sale https://www.head-fi.org/forums/source-components-for-sale-trade.6552/


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 31, 2017)

Rhamnetin said:


> Well that doesn't make sense, considering the sheer volume of games on PC compared to consoles. Unless you like one of the... three (I guess) specific genres that have a smaller presence in PC gaming.



I think it's down to three things:

1. I don't buy new releases and always wait at least a year, and usually two to three years before buying a title. (Like I just bought Rise of the Tomb Raider.) This is because we pay so much for the appropriate hardware to run games. My 1080 Ti cost me £750, so not cheap. Games that are also often a let down, with horrific checkpoints, or bugs that need patching.
2. I only buy games that are single player only. Or as above wait until the title has come down in price enough to only pay for the single player content. No point whatsoever buying multiplayer content and hoping at the same time that people will not cheat.
3. I am nervous about buying games and not liking them. I know Steam refunds have altered this, but I still won't use refunds if I can help it. I don't want to annoy Steam, by abusing their refund policy. ... The drawback is that there will be many good games that I won't get to try.

Good single-player games in general though, are quite rare on PC. I scour the sales for bargains,  and scour games news for new titles to add to my wishlist. ... However eventually you run out of stuff to play. Like most of the Halo titles that are not on PC, (though might be with X-Box anywhere).

I have a hundred and sixty-four games on Steam, and my account has been going nearly eight years. Twenty games a year; minus the garbage, probably seventeen games a year. Some can be played in a weekend. Probably ten games not played yet, like Outlast which I never started. Down to fifteen a year, is not much. ... Especially considering I don't watch TV, or go out drinking/partying. Music (playing and making,) and games are my things.


----------



## Rhamnetin (Dec 31, 2017)

GreenBow said:


> I think it's down to three things:
> 
> 1. I don't buy new releases and always wait at least a year, and usually two to three years before buying a title. (Like I just bought Rise of the Tomb Raider.) This is because we pay so much for the appropriate hardware to run games. My 1080 Ti cost me £750, so not cheap. Games that are also often a let down, with horrific checkpoints, or bugs that eed patching.
> 
> ...



1. That's fine. However, considering that PC has near infinite backwards compatibility dating back to the 1980s, it's a nonissue especially when you consider the objective degradation of game quality and quantity in recent years (newer AAA releases are just watered down 99% of the time and rushed/buggy like you say, and PC gaming has far more non-AAA releases than all the consoles combined).

2. You're free to buy whatever you want but it sounds like your idea on cheaters in PC games is outdated. Cheaters are actually extremely rare now since almost all multiplayer games are tied to either your Steam or Origin account, and if you get caught cheating more than once you get your Steam/Origin account banned thus losing all your games (first few bans are temporary). This, combined with layered anti-cheat being the norm now (e.g. VAC + PunkBuster + BattleEye), I haven't seen a cheater in multiplayer-focused games in YEARS. It's harder to cheat without being detected (as a programmer I will tell you it is annoyingly challenging since cheats will most likely get detected and then you get banned by VAC/PunkBuster/BattleEye and get an infraction on your account) and people are too afraid of getting their Steam/Origin accounts banned.

3. Like you said, there are refunds not only on Steam but also Origin. It's there for you to use, there's no clause that says using it a certain amount of times = abuse. So you not using it just seems to limit yourself.



GreenBow said:


> Good single-player games in general though, are quite rare on PC.



False, this boils back to my previous post.

"Well that doesn't make sense, considering the sheer volume of games on PC compared to consoles. Unless you like one of the... three (I guess) specific genres that have a smaller presence in PC gaming."

So either you heavily play some of the very few genres not strongly present on PC (cinematic Hollywood-wannabe action/adventure, JRPG, Japanese Hack and Slash, sports) or you just aren't actually searching. Almost all AAA games, which you seem to focus on, are multiplatform anyway (and again these are the objectively watered down games).



GreenBow said:


> I scour the sales for bargains,  and scour games news for new titles to add to my wishlist. ... However eventually you run out of stuff to play. Like most of the Halo titles that are not on PC, (though might be with X-Box anywhere).
> 
> I have a hundred and sixty-four games on Steam, and my account has been going nearly eight years. Twenty games a year; minus the garbage, probably seventeen games a year. Some can be played in a weekend. Probably ten games not played yet, like Outlast which I never started. Down to fifteen a year, is not much. ... Especially considering I don't watch TV, or go out drinking/partying. Music (playing and making,) and games are my things.



I have 236 games on Steam, not a huge amount, 55 on GOG, plus and some amount on Origin (don't use it anymore), and an infinite amount of total conversion/standalone mods that equate to their own games. One simply cannot run out, especially when you consider:

1. Total conversion/standalone mods. Some games, like Unreal Tournament 2004 and Half-Lfie and Half-Life 2, end up counting as an infinite number of games in one, due to how heavily modded they are. Thousands of total conversion mods that each equate to their own unique game, ranging from similar to the base game to completely different genres (inventing their own genres even, e.g. DayZ and Natural Selection and Dota).

2. Games with high levels of replay value are more common on PC. This is inherent to multiple factors: genres with inherently more content and replay value as they are never the same upon replays (larger scale strategy games, RPGs more specifically wRPGs which excel here over JRPGs as a matter of fact, and a hell of a lot more), multiplayer with no expiration date, mods.

3. Near limitless backwards compatibility, not being limited to only recent games like you are on console (especially PlayStation 4 with its complete lack of replay value thus being limited to almost entirely watered down games with very little content compared to their past genre standards).

4. Infinitely greater number and variety of games on PC since it is far easier to release a PC game. No need to pay Sony or Microsoft tons of money to release and patch your game, hence the gargantuan indie market on PC compared to consoles catering to uncountable amounts of niche markets in addition to mainstream markets.

Gaming is my primary hobby too. I am happy to make recommendations if you want. If so, let me know what genres interest you. Based on your last sentence, you probably shouldn't limit yourself to genres you know for a fact you like. You need to discover new games and genres, it sounds like. But I wager there is a lot for you to still discover in the genres you know you like.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 1, 2018)

I've been playing Zelda:  Breath of the Wild lately, and I got to say, excellent production efforts.  The visuals are just simply breath taking, although it's on the anime/cartoony(which I really like as it has it's particular aesthetic qualities, and I prefer the form of creative expression than reality, visual style is just breath taking!) side than reality, but the environmental effects are quite realistic along with the free to roam aspects to it, the weather/time changes, brings about more dimensional feel to the Zelda world.  I initially thought all this degree of freedom(dimensions) will be detrimental and become more like western RPGs, and Zelda would not be much distinguished.  Well, that's not the case, Zelda still retains the classic Japanese/Nintendo elements with updated visuals. I didn't like where MGS was headed with the 5, with the greater degree of freedom, but for Zelda, works just fine(or they handled it superbly).

Many companies really need to learn from top developers of Nintendo on what are real engaging gameplay, and engaging doesn't require the highest graphic visuals. Also, quality control of intellectual properties, , etc..

9.5/10  Highly recommended!


----------



## michaeljohn

Pokemon Sun and Moon on Xbox One.


----------



## JR1911

*Life Is Strange (PS4)* - Been meaning to get this game for a long a time. A very unique experience, never played a game like this before and I must say liked it alot, had a nice plot twist at the end which I really didn't see coming. 

*8,5/10*


----------



## GreenBow

Resident Evil 7. Not sure. Started badly for me, but starting to make a bit of sense. Terrifying concept, that feels like taking part in a horror film.


----------



## cocolinho

actually playing Witcher 3 PS4. very good game but honnestly too long for me.
I'm close to buy the Switch just to play Zelda!


----------



## Vilhelm (Jan 9, 2018)

I found my old copy of *Oblivion*(x360) from my parents attic, turns out it works on my xbox one.
So much better than Skyrim. Recommend! 10/10


----------



## Malfunkt

Rainbow Six Siege - the game has really matured. Feels balanced, devs continue to improve it, community isn't too toxic, and the gameplay is pure cat-and-mouse, single-life, and no room for mistakes. 10/10 for fans of CS:Go, Insurgency, old school R6, early Ghost Recon it scatches that itch.

I have arguably more relaxing (Euro Truck Sim) and beautiful games (Witcher 3), but playing against skilled (not always) human opponents makes it addictive.


----------



## oqvist

Prey 9/10. If the monsters would actually manage to scare it would be 10/10.

Don´t confuse it with the old Prey it has absolutely nothing incommon. Gameplay wise it´s layed out very much like System Shock 2. You have an entire space stations mysteries to resolve and of course you are not alone. Game is entirely optimized for gamepads so don´t even bother trying to run it with mouse/keyboard it will frustrate. But PC is the recommended platform.


----------



## Rhamnetin (Jan 18, 2018)

Vilhelm said:


> I found my old copy of *Oblivion*(x360) from my parents attic, turns out it works on my xbox one.
> So much better than Skyrim. Recommend! 10/10



You should see Oblivion with mods. Skyrim too, that whole franchise really. It is insane how much the community has expanded and improved upon those games.



Malfunkt said:


> Rainbow Six Siege - the game has really matured. Feels balanced, devs continue to improve it, community isn't too toxic, and the gameplay is pure cat-and-mouse, single-life, and no room for mistakes. 10/10 for fans of CS:Go, Insurgency, old school R6, early Ghost Recon it scatches that itch.



I don't think Siege scratches the tactical itch that the classic Rainbow Six games scratch, where one mistake can doom the entire mission easily so you'd have to spend more time planning a larger mission in the pre-mission planning screen than any individual attempt at the mission. Not to mention the ability to assign soldiers to three teams (or four in Rogue Spear I believe) and play as any one of them, equip everyone as you desire, and all the content in Rainbow Six 3 with its expansions: 64 weapons unmodded, 34 maps unmodded but mine has 83 maps thanks to mods (and many maps scale to larger sizes).



oqvist said:


> Prey 9/10. If the monsters would actually manage to scare it would be 10/10.
> 
> Don´t confuse it with the old Prey it has absolutely nothing incommon. Gameplay wise it´s layed out very much like System Shock 2. You have an entire space stations mysteries to resolve and of course you are not alone. Game is entirely optimized for gamepads so don´t even bother trying to run it with mouse/keyboard it will frustrate. But PC is the recommended platform.



What about mouse and keyboard frustrates you in the new Prey? I was never frustrated though I don't remember the mechanics in great detail anymore. It's an FPS, and mouse acceleration is either nonexistent or minimal, so it's much better with mouse and keyboard just for aiming accuracy. But yeah that game is definitely a spiritual successor to System Shock 2, not the original Prey (it is nearly the opposite of the original Prey).


----------



## JR1911

Finally finished Horizon Zero Dawn including The Frozen Wilds and got all the trophies, took me about 95 hours. This really is a fantastic game and a good reason to get a PS4 if you're at all interested in open world games.


----------



## saddleup

Dirt Rally on Steam is my go to game these days.  The sound is pretty good in surround.  Love hearing the engine behind me in mid engine cars.  The longer I play the better it feels.


----------



## HenkdeFries

saddleup said:


> Dirt Rally on Steam is my go to game these days.  The sound is pretty good in surround.  Love hearing the engine behind me in mid engine cars.  The longer I play the better it feels.


I especially like the difficulty of the stages and the tension that it brings, one damn treetrunk or bump can mess up your whole stage.


----------



## saddleup

Me too, with no difficulty settings and no rubber band type opponents it's just you and the clock.


----------



## Kevincav

Legend of Zelda : 9/10
Minecraft (Modded) 8/10
Assassins Creed Origins 7.5/10
Dragon Ball Fighterz: TBD

Truth be told, I've been so frustrated with gaming.  I want to play games but they always turn out to be greedy.  I have the witcher 3 also but haven't really started it yet.


----------



## SilverEars

I really want to try out Dragon Ball Fighterz.  The production is Arc Systems Works.  Who were responsible for the Guilty Gear series.  Visuals are going to awsome.

Guilty Gear


Fighterz


----------



## GreenBow

JR1911 said:


> Finally finished Horizon Zero Dawn including The Frozen Wilds and got all the trophies, took me about 95 hours. This really is a fantastic game and a good reason to get a PS4 if you're at all interested in open world games.



Are we allowed to talk about emulators. I saw an emulator on Youtube running Horizon: Zero Dawn. Would probably run The Last of Us, also.


----------



## HenkdeFries

GreenBow said:


> Are we allowed to talk about emulators. I saw an emulator on Youtube running Horizon: Zero Dawn. Would probably run The Last of Us, also.


Most likely fake. There are wiiu and ps3(might run last of us) emulators and one in the works for switch but nothing for ps4 as of yet.


----------



## Rhamnetin

HenkdeFries said:


> Most likely fake. There are wiiu and ps3(might run last of us) emulators and one in the works for switch but nothing for ps4 as of yet.



Yes they are fake. You'll end up downloading a remote access trojan.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 3, 2018)

This one.

Has had Youtube users replying and saying it works. 

Download from here:
Download link: https://lc.cx/wKhT
Download the Iso: https://lc.cx/wKhc

Norton see *absolutely no* security threats for that website. https://safeweb.norton.com/report/show?url=http://bolb.blob.core.windows.net/pllo/QSKTIJTDUO/lp.html&product=NIS&version=22.11.2.7&lang=0901&source=toolbar


----------



## HenkdeFries (Feb 4, 2018)

GreenBow said:


> This one.
> 
> Has had Youtube users replying and saying it works.
> 
> ...



Seriously do not download it. I'm not even clicking on it. It's most likely video from the play anywhere/remote app you can install from sony themselves(if i remember correctly)  The actual "emulator" is probably loaded with trojans or some other kind of bullcrap.


----------



## JR1911

All on the PS4 Pro:

*Firewatch* - An enjoyable little game with a nice story and fantastic voice acting. Probably not worth its regular price of 20€ but I got it on sale for 4€ and for that price I'd definitely recommend it.
*8/10

Uncharted: Drake's Fortune Remastered* - This game is definitely showing it's age, the clunky controls almost kill what is otherwise a decent game. The second Uncharted game should be much better according to the reviews.
*6/10*


----------



## SilverEars

JR1911 said:


> *Uncharted: Drake's Fortune Remastered* - This game is definitely showing it's age, the clunky controls almost kill what is otherwise a decent game. The second Uncharted game should be much better according to the reviews.
> *6/10*


Uncharted is the franchise that's really a draw for me to PS4.  Original uncharted was very memorable due to the visuals it was outputting at the time.  I was quite impressed what they've accomplished.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

SilverEars said:


> Uncharted is the franchise that's really a draw for me to PS4.  Original uncharted was very memorable due to the visuals it was outputting at the time.  I was quite impressed what they've accomplished.


I started with the second one and thought it was incredible at the time. I am very curious about the newest one and have just been waiting for the right time to get it. My buddy has really got me interested in the new Monster Hunter so I think I am going to pick that up next. 

Been playing a whole lot of PUBG in my free time. Need to mix it up with some monsters ha


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 4, 2018)

I think Horizon Zero as well, I know that game suppose to be a stunner.  One of my favorite developers is Level-5, and their top game back then was Dragon Quest 8 and Rogue Galaxy for PS2.  Those two games were quite revolutionary in terms of cell graphics at the time.

Most recent of their creations are the Ni no Kuni series.  They've paired up with Studio Ghibli(animations) and created really beautiful and engaging games.



New sequel


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

SilverEars said:


> I think Horizon Zero as well, I know that game suppose to be a stunner.  One of my favorite developers is Level-5, and their top game back then was Dragon Quest 8 and Rogue Galaxy for PS2.  Those two games were quite revolutionary in terms of cell graphics at the time.
> 
> Most recent of their creations are the Ni no Kuni series.  They've paired up with Studio Ghibli(animations) and created really beautiful and engaging games.
> 
> ...



Wow that game totally looks like a Studio Ghibli creation. I bet the music is killer too


----------



## SilverEars

MTMECraig said:


> Wow that game totally looks like a Studio Ghibli creation. I bet the music is killer too


Totally, although I'm not the biggest fan of Studio Ghibli.  I know they are well regarded, but the characters look a bit too much on the cute side, but I'm sure they appeal to a lot of people especially good for youngsters.  They tend to create stuff that are very different and original I give it that.

In terms of story and well made emotional plot, Grave of the fireflies was a favorite and a real memorable movie from them.  That movie was very moving.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 4, 2018)

HenkdeFries said:


> Seriously do not download it. I'm not even clicking on it. It's most likely video from the play anywhere/remote app you can install from sony themselves(if i remember correctly)  The actual "emulator" is probably loaded with trojans or some other kind of bullcrap.



Maybe, but the Youtube users are saying that it works for them. You can't see the web address so you'd have to google or search on Youtube to see users replies. ... By the way, I was not even sure that Sony made a PS4 emulator.

As I said Norton doesn't detect a virus on that webpage. Can't recall if I ever tried to download it, because I am wary too. meaning I have never scanned the file. Anyway even if it is full of Trojans, they will be old ones now. Any effective security suite would detect them immediately, meaning it would not execute or install. ... Having said that, I don't recommend downloading anything that someone is not sure about. I simply just saying.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Norton is just one AV solution. Try Virustotal.com at least, it runs files through all major AV scanners. But even then, Sony did too good of a job locking down PS4 for emulation. I wouldn't bet on it and would stay away from all "PS4 emulators."

Also note it is not very difficult to circumvent basically any AV solution. You can take a common Trojan and just obfuscate major code sections over and over again so that the code's intent becomes less obvious. Not difficult, just a bit time consuming, and once this is done enough then anti-virus scanners won't detect a thing.


----------



## GreenBow

Something about that emulator that makes me wary, is that all the comments saying it works are ten moths old. I can't help thinking that they might just be other channels of the Youtuber that posted the video. Meaning the Youtuber posted the comments praising the emulator. Otherwise if the emulator was good and working, it would have passed along the grapevine. Maybe not though.


----------



## GreenBow

I just replayed Alien vs Predator; not the early classic. The one from about 2010.

Funnily I managed to pay the whole thing within about 3.5  hours. Whereas it normally takes about seven hours.

I think it's because I bought a new monitor. I used to use 22", but now use a 27". The added size makes enemies easier to see and aim at. ... I mean, literally I used to find AvP had some hard checkpoints. Yet this playthrough was a breeze. I just felt more in control of the game.


----------



## GivenTheOkiDoke

Right now I am playing the DS remake of Final Fantasy 3. It is a pretty soild game and I like having only four main guys so I don't have to worry about over/under leveling some. I like the classic style JRPG's with Final Fantasy 9 being my favorite of the series and 3 not being as good as some of the others but still worth the buy and playthrough. I am assuming I am 3/4's of the way done with it. My main 2 problems lie with the job system. First being it takes way to long to unlock all the jobs. So when I finally get the last set of jobs I will be so leveled with my current or preious jobs it will be hard to want to switch. Second is that quite a few of the jobs are just there as gimmicks. My dragoon and dark knight are the same both in base level and in job level and my dragoon does over triple the damage as my dark knight. While "Souleater" is in my opinion better than "Jump" it does not make up for the huge attack damage differance between the two. There are various other examples that can be had in this game. But it was an early Final Fantasy game and the flaws were well worked out in some later titles. Fun game either way and having been in the U.S. and not been able to play this game previously I am glad I picked it up.


----------



## GreenBow

Finished Rise of the Tomb Raider  ... rate it 8/10.


----------



## aWildSalmon

MGS3 11/10


----------



## raven0us

Battlefront II  8.5/10 
Quake Champions 6/10
Wolfenstein 2 9/10


----------



## GreenBow

Playing The Evil Within 2.

In the last day or two they added first person perspective. Bought the game.

Very surprised how well it works at being open world. Good to great graphics.

Rate it 8.7/10.


----------



## JR1911

Been playing some Telltale games recently:

Game of Thrones - 7/10
Walking Dead Season 1 - 8/10
Walking Dead Season 2 - 9/10


----------



## raven0us

SilverEars said:


> Totally, although I'm not the biggest fan of Studio Ghibli.  I know they are well regarded, but the characters look a bit too much on the cute side, but I'm sure they appeal to a lot of people especially good for youngsters.  They tend to create stuff that are very different and original I give it that.
> 
> In terms of story and well made emotional plot, Grave of the fireflies was a favorite and a real memorable movie from them.  That movie was very moving.




Horizon on PS4 Pro on 4k OLED HDR  =


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

GreenBow said:


> Playing The Evil Within 2.
> 
> In the last day or two they added first person perspective. Bought the game.
> 
> ...


That’s really cool! I wish more games would try and do that. I played the first one but never got around to playing the second one. 

My one buddy beat The Evil Within will all achievements on either PS4 or Xbox (forget which console) I couldn’t believe he beat it on the highest difficulty. I don’t have that kind of patience!! ha

I just got Kingdom Come Deliverance. I have yet to play it (in NY currently for CanJam) but I can’t wait to play it when I get back! Anyone else play it yet?


----------



## raven0us

Ive been looking into Kingdom Come not sold on it just yet.  Let us know how it is!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

raven0us said:


> Ive been looking into Kingdom Come not sold on it just yet.  Let us know how it is!


Will do! My friend who got it as well said to me this morning “I played the game a little. It is ridiculously in depth”. 

I saw the game since it’s early developments and I was super stoked about it. Then years passed and I forgot it even existed ha. Then my friend (the one I quoted) told me that it came out a few days ago. I was pumped again!


----------



## raven0us

MTMECraig said:


> Will do! My friend who got it as well said to me this morning “I played the game a little. It is ridiculously in depth”.
> 
> I saw the game since it’s early developments and I was super stoked about it. Then years passed and I forgot it even existed ha. Then my friend (the one I quoted) told me that it came out a few days ago. I was pumped again!



Yea I remember reading about it years ago and have been watching some reviews on it the last week.  It seems like it would be a very very long game.


----------



## GreenBow

MTMECraig said:


> That’s really cool! I wish more games would try and do that. I played the first one but never got around to playing the second one.
> 
> My one buddy beat The Evil Within will all achievements on either PS4 or Xbox (forget which console) I couldn’t believe he beat it on the highest difficulty. I don’t have that kind of patience!! ha
> 
> I just got Kingdom Come Deliverance. I have yet to play it (in NY currently for CanJam) but I can’t wait to play it when I get back! Anyone else play it yet?



The  Evil Within 2 has a demo on the Steam store page.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

GreenBow said:


> The  Evil Within 2 has a demo on the Steam store page.


I wish I got into computer gaming :/ got the Xbone because all my friends have it. Funneled me into that for multiplayer. I wanted a PS4 when it dropped.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 18, 2018)

raven0us said:


> Horizon on PS4 Pro on 4k OLED HDR  =


Sad I don't have PS4 Pro.

[pix removed by Mod]

I saw vids of Shadow of the Colossus remastered for PS4, and oh my.  Me loves team ICO.  Very innovative developers.  The Last Guardian looked so good!


----------



## raf1919

COD remastered... Takes me back to 2007 and for me that means no kids or mortgage.. Just endless hours of gaming.


----------



## JR1911

Finished two more Telltale games:

The Walking Dead: Michonne - 8/10
The Walking Dead: A New Frontier - 5/10


----------



## Rhamnetin

Total War: WARHAMMER 2, with the first game and all DLCs, is such a mind blowing and awesome game. So much diverse content in campaign gameplay, battle gameplay, terrain, and we don't even have the third game yet. I also made this really cool gif from it today (doesn't seem like gfycat can be embedded here for some reason).

https://gfycat.com/CarelessRareCrownofthornsstarfish

I also started Subnautica, a game a lot of people will like. It is another open world crafting/survival game, but crafting is very easy and quick and not as grindey, and what stands out most about it is the biodiversity. It takes place on an alien all ocean planet, and the amount of life you find in the ocean (which can technically be explored down to around 3000m but I think you die really quickly after around 2000m no matter what submarine you have) is just unparalleled. They went all out on development to the point where one of the developers said he doesn't even know if the game will profit at all.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 22, 2018)

Finished The Evil Within 2.

Comfortable 8.5/10. Maybe 9.

There isn't much to not to like with TEW2.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

So Deliverance Kingdom Come is pretty freakin sweet. I feel like it’s a really well thought out game. I just wish there were 40 hours in a day so I can have time to play it longer. 

Anyone else get a chance to play it??

I feel like it’s Oblivion without magic and way more in depth.


----------



## steph280

Any racing fans?  I've been hooked on Project Cars 2 that just came out last November.  After the recent bug patch I'd give it a solid 8/10.

Running this on a PC with HTC Vive VR, and Fanatec wheel system.


----------



## Rhamnetin

MTMECraig said:


> So Deliverance Kingdom Come is pretty freakin sweet. I feel like it’s a really well thought out game. I just wish there were 40 hours in a day so I can have time to play it longer.
> 
> Anyone else get a chance to play it??
> 
> I feel like it’s Oblivion without magic and way more in depth.



I plan to give it a try, but I'm going to wait for a sale later in the year and clear up my backlog in the meantime. I definitely prefer fantasy settings, but I'm curious if it's a good enough RPG for me. Every RPG since Fallout: New Vegas in 2010 was a huge disappointment in my opinion, so little role-playing in them.



steph280 said:


> Any racing fans?  I've been hooked on Project Cars 2 that just came out last November.  After the recent bug patch I'd give it a solid 8/10.
> 
> Running this on a PC with HTC Vive VR, and Fanatec wheel system.



I'm waiting to get a VR headset before playing more Project Cars 2 and Assetto Corsa. I also have a Fanatec wheel system, tons of fun but I just need that VR. I will likely end up with the HTC Vive Pro.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Rhamnetin said:


> I plan to give it a try, but I'm going to wait for a sale later in the year and clear up my backlog in the meantime. I definitely prefer fantasy settings, but I'm curious if it's a good enough RPG for me. Every RPG since Fallout: New Vegas in 2010 was a huge disappointment in my opinion, so little role-playing in them.
> 
> I'm waiting to get a VR headset before playing more Project Cars 2 and Assetto Corsa. I also have a Fanatec wheel system, tons of fun but I just need that VR. I will likely end up with the HTC Vive Pro.


How did you feel about Fallout 4? If you’re looking for a lot of choices in dialogue this might be your cup of tea.


----------



## steph280

Speaking of Fallout 4, I am a big fan and jumped on the VR version when it came out.  It's very immersive in VR, they did a good job porting.  But playing the same scenario gets old no matter how immersive it is, plus my back hurts from standing/walking around for hours in this game.  It's an excellent choice if you haven't experience Fallout 4 already.


----------



## oqvist

steph280 said:


> Speaking of Fallout 4, I am a big fan and jumped on the VR version when it came out.  It's very immersive in VR, they did a good job porting.  But playing the same scenario gets old no matter how immersive it is, plus my back hurts from standing/walking around for hours in this game.  It's an excellent choice if you haven't experience Fallout 4 already.



Yeah that is why I have no interest in it. I have played a vorpx version and despite the bugs that entail it was borderline I decided to play it over my regular monitor. However why stand sit in a office chair with smooth swivel is the way to go. Roomscale in all it´s glory but standing for 200h? Sure it´s good if you sit a lot in the job because there is less health issues with standing to much. And you are actually moving some


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

steph280 said:


> Speaking of Fallout 4, I am a big fan and jumped on the VR version when it came out.  It's very immersive in VR, they did a good job porting.  But playing the same scenario gets old no matter how immersive it is, plus my back hurts from standing/walking around for hours in this game.  It's an excellent choice if you haven't experience Fallout 4 already.





oqvist said:


> Yeah that is why I have no interest in it. I have played a vorpx version and despite the bugs that entail it was borderline I decided to play it over my regular monitor. However why stand sit in a office chair with smooth swivel is the way to go. Roomscale in all it´s glory but standing for 200h? Sure it´s good if you sit a lot in the job because there is less health issues with standing to much. And you are actually moving some



This is for both of you- Will it be possibly to have  quick enough reaction time swiveling in a chair in that game? Because if that's a possibility then I feel like that would be win win. 

I could see having to stand and play would get annoying after a while.


----------



## oqvist

MTMECraig said:


> This is for both of you- Will it be possibly to have  quick enough reaction time swiveling in a chair in that game? Because if that's a possibility then I feel like that would be win win.
> 
> I could see having to stand and play would get annoying after a while.


If you have a chair without armrest there is not much to remove your agility. Sure some titles like superhot Vr you do want to be standing or you will be handicapped


----------



## JR1911

*Tales from the Borderlands* *9/10* (PS4 Pro) - Probably the best Telltale game I've played so far and one of the funniest games I've ever played.

*Uncharted 2: Among Thieves Remastered* *7,5/10* (PS4 Pro) - Uncharted 2 improved significantly from the first one with much better controls, but the platforming sections are still sometimes annoying and it has too many ridiculous bullet-sponge enemies.


----------



## swiftytoenails

*The Last of Us: Remastered and Left Behind 10/10 *(PS4) - What a fantastic story, cast, and setting. Sure, the zombie genre in general is wearing a bit thin, but it was done tastefully and with great mechanics.
*Mass Effect: Andromeda (6/10)* (PS4) - An above average overall experience. Voice acting and actual length of game stood out (bang for buck). Motion capture and animation in general a slight disappointment, missions and objectives are very repetitive, and lack of support led to overall score.
*Just Cause 3* *(9/10) *(PS4) - This game is a total blast from the very beginning! Enormous open world and almost all of it is destructible. Not very difficult once the mechanics are mastered, but some objectives are challenging.


----------



## Rhamnetin

MTMECraig said:


> How did you feel about Fallout 4? If you’re looking for a lot of choices in dialogue this might be your cup of tea.



Fallout 4 unmodded only showcases impressive level design and visual art design, and pretty good fundamental mechanics leading to a decent light survival game and shooter but nothing great in either regard. Then the writing is abysmal and it has so little role-playing that it's hard to even call it an RPG. Pretty pathetic in those last two regards in my opinion, especially compared to its predecessors.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Speaking of fallout, i never played the first 2 on PC. I would suspect that the role playing and writing would be way better in those. 

For an open world and how fluid it was I really liked Fallout as a shooter. Something that I enjoyed the most was the fact that you could go into a really interesting town and read about what happened to the town through the people’s computers. I thought that was really cool.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 27, 2018)

I haven't played the 4th installment, but I really enjoyed the 3rd one.  They did a terrific job with story and presentation from the beginning.  Around the same time Bioshock(which was another well done game, but with a much darker feel) was released as well, and both had similarities in game mechanics.  Both were well made, and pretty innovative at the time IMO.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 28, 2018)

Playing Dark Souls 3.

I can't really rate it until I finished it. Basically because at first I hated it and now I like it considerably.

The first boss is only about ten enemies into the game, and it knocked the living daylights out of me. I had given up, and considered it £10 (paid) wasted. .. However I saw a walkthrough noob guide and was reminded to be blocking with first boss. Then just three tries later I killed the boss.

I had been failing against this boss because I had been hammered early on using blocking. I switched to evade rolling, and forgot all about blocking. However it seemed impossible to evade hat boss.

For me Dark Souls is full of holes. Like even the fact that tooltips are not labelled for PC controls. Onto more complicated problems like if you hit mouse three times, it takes a while to perform those strikes. In which time you might want to change your mind. However DS3 like all souls games, doesn't allow you to change your mind. Meaning trying to roll away after only two strikes.

A temporary rating, would be maybe 8.6. Much to love. I think what is level three, was just about one of the best levels I saw in a game. Creaking looking wooden houses, in a village which covered a lot of area to explore. Bliss.

Level 2 however was different story. While it was a castle type area, and looked great; making progress was slow. I think in the first six hours of the game I maybe covered 300 game yards in total. 50 yards an hour is slow going. I wasn't dying catastrophically, unless you count one knight that had me beat over and over. I was just not going very far very fast, in finding the next bonfire. (Hours later, that knight is easy, of course. It's just so annoying, when you can jog the length of the whole map. Yet in combat have limited stamina, while you enemy has unlimited stamina. I think they make it hard so they don't have to create so many levels.)

Thus far DS3 is a game that I can easily say, yes try it. It rewards the player better than any of the other souls games in my opinion. I feel already that if I was defeated gave up now, then I have had a blast.


----------



## thewind32

GreenBow said:


> Playing Dark Souls 3.
> 
> I can't really rate it until I finished it. Basically because at first I hated it and now I like it considerably.
> 
> ...



Nice to see that your opinion of it has become positive. Having played Dark Souls 1 to 3, as well as other Souls-like games on PC, I would say that do not grow to be overly reliant on blocking. Sure, blocking is viable but rolling is often a more strategic option. Timing and roll direction is key, and you can look up some videos online to help with rolling. Pay no heed to those who say blocking is only for casuals, play the game however you want. Remember to go for shields with high stability if you are looking to block.

Regarding the controls, try using a controller if you have one, and see which suits you more. Have fun!


----------



## GreenBow

thewind32 said:


> Nice to see that your opinion of it has become positive. Having played Dark Souls 1 to 3, as well as other Souls-like games on PC, I would say that do not grow to be overly reliant on blocking. Sure, blocking is viable but rolling is often a more strategic option. Timing and roll direction is key, and you can look up some videos online to help with rolling. Pay no heed to those who say blocking is only for casuals, play the game however you want. Remember to go for shields with high stability if you are looking to block.
> 
> Regarding the controls, try using a controller if you have one, and see which suits you more. Have fun!



Yeah, higher stability on shields.

I moved on to the wooded area, crabs etc. The humanoid enemies with long pointed logs were staggering me every time, and knocking off loads of stamina. Leaving me wide open to attack. My shield was the stock shield equipped to starting the game as a knight: stability 48 ... Anyway just by luck soon after I upgraded my shield to one with better stats at everything, and stability 54. (I had been waiting to get more vitality for equipment load, to equip this new shield.) It was enough to stop those same enemies staggering every time. I looked at reinforcing my shield but it would only go to 55 stability, so maybe, maybe not.

Good game I think. I think the first Dark Souls game was slightly more menacing, which is good. However somehow it wasn't quite the right game for me. Very close though.


----------



## Rhamnetin

MTMECraig said:


> Speaking of fallout, i never played the first 2 on PC. I would suspect that the role playing and writing would be way better in those.
> 
> For an open world and how fluid it was I really liked Fallout as a shooter. Something that I enjoyed the most was the fact that you could go into a really interesting town and read about what happened to the town through the people’s computers. I thought that was really cool.





SilverEars said:


> I haven't played the 4th installment, but I really enjoyed the 3rd one.  They did a terrific job with story and presentation from the beginning.  Around the same time Bioshock(which was another well done game, but with a much darker feel) was released as well, and both had similarities in game mechanics.  Both were well made, and pretty innovative at the time IMO.



Yes, Fallout 2 is unparalleled in its amount of role-playing. Fallout: New Vegas actually isn't too far from it though, it has so much more role-playing than Fallout 3 and 4 that it is hard to fathom for someone who hasn't played the likes of classic Fallout, Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura, Planescape: Torment, Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines, and the opposite side of the spectrum games with minimal role-playing such as Fallout 4, The Elder Scrolls series (especially Skyrim), The Witcher series, modern BioWare RPGs.

BioShock actually didn't innovate, just about all of its ideas are reused from System Shock 2 including the twist to its story (but also most of the mechanics and the general game design). Though System Shock 2 has additional layers of gameplay depth that BioShock does not.


----------



## SilverEars

Yeah, System Shock was a pre-curser to Bioshock.  They are in differenting packing though, and the new packaging of Bioshock was distinguishing enough to see it fresh.

I agree that System Shock was innovative of it's time.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

MAN I loved Bioshock when it came out! That game was so fun and polished to boot. Loved the Art Deco theme throughout it as well. But in regards to system shock I never played it. Can’t compare the 2 so I just enjoyed Bioshock for what it was


----------



## JR1911

*Life Is Strange - Before The Storm 8/10* (PS4 Pro) - I really liked Life is Strange and this prequel didn't disappoint either though I'm generally not a fan of prequels where you already know how the story is going to eventually end. I was also surprised that Ashly Burch didn't voice Chloe in this, I later found out that this was due to a voice actor strike at the time. Rhianna DeVries does a good job as her replacement though.

The final scene after the end credits was pretty gut-wrenching.


----------



## Collusion[FIN]

Played a short indie game called The Station (PC).

"The Station is a first-person sci-fi mystery set on a space station sent to study a sentient alien civilization. Assuming the role of a recon specialist, players must unravel a mystery which will decide the fate of two civilizations."

Sounds like a cliche, but this one surely managed to surprise me in the end. If you like mysteries, this is a really solid game.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/565120/The_Station/

*8/10*


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 15, 2018)

Played five hours of Ghost Recon Wildlands because it's on free weekend. OK-good. 8/10.

Planes are nearly impossible to land. Vehicles look nice. Combat is OK, but to me it should have first person. Then it would have been a great game.

It's like a cross between The Division and Far Cry series. Open world, four person team. Very nice looking landscape.


Ghost Recon: Future Soldier, has taken me months to play eight hours. Nightmare of brutal and pointless boring cheap death checkpoints. Hate it.


----------



## chef8489

PLaying Far Cry 5 and really enjoying it. I have played all the franchise except for Primal. Just did not feel the need for that one. I am glad I dont have to climb towers in this one.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

GreenBow said:


> Played five hours of Ghost Recon Wildlands because it's on free weekend. OK. 7.5/10.
> 
> Planes are nearly impossible to land. Vehicles look nice. Combat is OK, but to me it should have first person. Then it would have been a great game.
> 
> ...


This game franchise is one that I forgot about... it was SO popular when it came out, but for me there was an element that made it too clinical feeling. I think it was the moving the troops around that turned me off of the franchise. Are you able to play this new one any differently?



chef8489 said:


> PLaying Far Cry 5 and really enjoying it. I have played all the franchise except for Primal. Just did not feel the need for that one. I am glad I dont have to climb towers in this one.


Man I loved Far Cry 3 and I was kind of over the franchise after Far Cry 4. I thoguht 4 looked gorgeous and to me there really wasn’t anything wrong with it, just was kind of tired of the “grind” of doing all the things to level up. Funny enough I think Primal might have been different enough for me to get into the franchise again. Maybe a “going back to basics” type deal. 

Is there anything about Far Cry 5 that stands out to you compared to the others? How is the story in your opinion?

So I must say that I am glued to PUBG on Xbone.... I am really trying to get better at the game since I am having so much fun with it. I have a real tough time with the shooting mechanic since to me it feels sloppy compared to Halo or COD series. I feel like I really need to tweak the settings more. I also only want to play this game with friends since going in solo is SO stressful to me! I think I would give this game a 8 or 9/10 just because of the enjoyment I get from it. It’s a rush.


----------



## chef8489

MTMECraig said:


> Is there anything about Far Cry 5 that stands out to you compared to the others? How is the story in your opinion?
> .


To me it is different enough from the others. The map reveals itself as you walk across or drive across. You fly planes and helicopters and can battle in them. Hunting and fishing as well as having animals in your party to command to attack enemies. You have to talk to locals to reveal things on maps and quests.  I like being able to purchase aircraft and cars of your choice or unlocking different ones with different missions and iti s nice having someone on the guns while you drive or not being alone on missions.


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 15, 2018)

Actually I'm kidding myself Ghost Recon: Wildlands is an 8/10 for me. (I put 7.5 before but, I'm having fun with it.) Gorgeous looking too. thinking about buying it. ...

(There are team commands for Wildlands, but I don't use them. I take point and the rest follow.)

Uplay have the system where you can trade 100 Uplay points in for 20% tokens. However you probably make 100 Uplay for every game you play. Like by completing achievements, or I think you get points for buying a game, or doing certain stuff. .... For a while I had found Uplay to be sometimes pricier than other platforms. However with this offer, it's straight up competitive.

By the way, I don't get the hate for Uplay or Origin. They always did their best to sort me out. 


Far Cry Primal; me neither. I suppose it was the idea of going back to bows and spears. I think I like playing with guns, swords, and magic, I suppose. Still, I bet Primal is a good game.


----------



## Rhamnetin

I haven't thoroughly enjoyed an Ubisoft game since Rainbow Six 3 in 2003 (one of the best FPS games ever). I still play it to this day, largely since I didn't actually play it until 2013 or 2014.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

chef8489 said:


> To me it is different enough from the others. The map reveals itself as you walk across or drive across. You fly planes and helicopters and can battle in them. Hunting and fishing as well as having animals in your party to command to attack enemies. You have to talk to locals to reveal things on maps and quests.  I like being able to purchase aircraft and cars of your choice or unlocking different ones with different missions and iti s nice having someone on the guns while you drive or not being alone on missions.


That does sound fun. It sounds like they changed the feel of it enough to make it fresh. I like the fact that you have to talk to the locals to reveal things on the map. 

My next game purchase is God of War 4. Comes out in 4 days I believe? Can’t wait to play it


----------



## oqvist

Dragon age: inquisition 9/10. Wish I didnt buy THE DLC a bit redundant and 100h extra lost


----------



## GreenBow

I keep trying with the EA Origin demo of Dragon Age: Inquisition. However I am not getting on with it very well. You can play for six hours, and I only played about 3.5 hours of that, over a few tries. I wish I did get on with it, because sometimes it goes on sale for a very good price.

I found combat boring, and very hard. I set my character up as rogue I think; bows and daggers. If I attempted to fight with daggers against any enemy, I was very  quickly overpowered. If I used bows, I was constantly backing off. Either being hit by range attacks or chased around by a sword enemy. Either way, going through lots of health potions or just dying. It left me thinking that I just hadn't worked out how I was supposed to play it. .... Swapping weapons bows - daggers, couldn't be done without going into inventory.


----------



## oqvist

Are you going out alone? You are supposed ro camping up with three companions. I also played as a Rogue and focused om flanking with daggers. Usually hade one warrior acting as tank and one offensive mage and one healing/defensive mage. Warrior drew most heat and let me get on with my flanking and special attacks that so big damage. Also some areas has tougher enemies then others and its important you level up. If you  have enemies way above your level its better to run  There is good guides. The combat dont require amazing timing or strategy like dark souls once you get a hang of how it works its easy.


----------



## GreenBow

oqvist said:


> Are you going out alone? You are supposed ro camping up with three companions. I also played as a Rogue and focused om flanking with daggers. Usually hade one warrior acting as tank and one offensive mage and one healing/defensive mage. Warrior drew most heat and let me get on with my flanking and special attacks that so big damage. Also some areas has tougher enemies then others and its important you level up. If you  have enemies way above your level its better to run  There is good guides. The combat don't require amazing timing or strategy like dark souls once you get a hang of how it works its easy.



Well initially I was with a party, and it was fine. Then I reached a town sort of place, where I had to go off and look around. (Go find blacksmith upgrader type stuff.)

After that I was alone, but not by choice. I thought it was the design of the game. ... However it seems you mean it wasn't. Maybe I should go back and see if I can get someone the party to come along.


----------



## oqvist

Yes never alone. In camping sites you can change your party or when you leave skyhold.


----------



## GreenBow

oqvist said:


> Yes never alone. In camping sites you can change your party or when you leave skyhold.



OK, thank you. I looked at change party, but I only saw the option for changing my character I think. I must have not looked enough. Or misunderstood.


----------



## Fan0Cans

Just recently Played through the game Prey. If you are or were a fan of the System Shock games (and to a lesser extent Deus Ex) give this game a go.. i totally enjoyed it more than i thought i would.

cheers


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Fan0Cans said:


> Just recently Played through the game Prey. If you are or were a fan of the System Shock games (and to a lesser extent Deus Ex) give this game a go.. i totally enjoyed it more than i thought i would.
> 
> cheers



I loved this game! I got kind of bored of it toward the end but I think it’s because I wasn’t only playing it, and wanting to play something new. But it’s a great story and very fun gameplay


----------



## Fan0Cans

MTMECraig said:


> I loved this game! I got kind of bored of it toward the end but I think it’s because I wasn’t only playing it, and wanting to play something new. But it’s a great story and very fun gameplay


I was actually one of the ones miffed they recycled the name from the previous game. 
but i had some extra steam wallet money after selling some PUBG shorts in the market.. for $180 lol... i bought my entire wishlist.. which didnt actually include this game, i had just enough left after my wishlist to buy two other games, and this was one of them... actually looking forward to playing through it again!

Cheers


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Fan0Cans said:


> I was actually one of the ones miffed they recycled the name from the previous game.
> but i had some extra steam wallet money after selling some PUBG shorts in the market.. for $180 lol... i bought my entire wishlist.. which didnt actually include this game, i had just enough left after my wishlist to buy two other games, and this was one of them... actually looking forward to playing through it again!
> 
> Cheers


$180 for PUBG shorts!???? That’s insane....

Glad you made out and could then buy your wishlist. So cool!


----------



## Fan0Cans

MTMECraig said:


> $180 for PUBG shorts!???? That’s insane....
> 
> Glad you made out and could then buy your wishlist. So cool!


Thanks, i never win anything, but i've made a lot of money off the pubg market.. at least i did, when i used to play the game regularly.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Fan0Cans said:


> Thanks, i never win anything, but i've made a lot of money off the pubg market.. at least i did, when i used to play the game regularly.


i'm playing it regularly on Xbone now. (I am kind of addicted to it). I am finally getting better at it since I have messed with the controls more. That is one area of the game (controls) that annoys me. I wish it were more straight forward like COD or Halo sensitivities. The game really impresses me with its sound though, and also their general attention to realism is through the roof. 

I read yesterday that bullet drop is all independent on the different guns (similar to Battlefield) the differ bullet types all shoot at different speeds as well. There is WAY more then that but I would need to start a PUBG thread to take the time to talk about all of it ha. 

Like I said before God of War 4 comes out tomorrow (technically when it just turns over to Friday I can start downloading it). I will probably put the PUBG away to play that. 

I don't look forward to games as much as I used to. I am getting tired of shooters and that seems to be the majority these days. It has to be fresh for me to enjoy a shooter now. My next game I am looking forward to is the new Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## GreenBow

I was Ok with Prey, but toward the end I got bored and confused. Ended up giving up. It was the amount of googling that Prey needed, that wore me down I the end. Like so often when you needed to do something, I had to google what to do, or where to go. Spoiled it. ... Agree with the use of the Prey title too. The original Prey was nothing like the new Prey, and so unrelated it didn't seem quite right. .. Still, I bought it and had a lot of good times with it.

Played 'Lords of the Fallen' just recently. Good game. Could have used a map from explored areas though. New areas were large and very confusing sometimes. Easy 8/10 though. Looked good, played well, good combat, and it made me want to play more as I played it. Only about twenty hours long so not too long to get bored, but more would have been nice.


----------



## GreenBow

Dead Island: Riptide ....................7.4/10

Started off just like Dead Island. All melee weapons, and not a gun to be found. Hated the melee, for many reasons. One reason being that your reach with a weapon was equal to zombie's reach.

Second half of Riptide and guns came along. Then it became the kind of zombie game I wanted. A sort of Walking Dead type game, albeit in the Dead Island unusual graphics. All wrapped up in the usual 'go do' quests, in more or less open world.

To be fair, once guns came along, I could not stop playing. The guns were far more effective than in Dead Island. Either that, or because I brought my character over from Dead Island, my character upgrades helped a lot. However overall, I think Riptide was balanced differently. Like shotgun, head-shot, one shot kill. In Dead Island it took a lot of shots. Same for all the guns.

Would I recommend Riptide. Probably not as you might need to have all of Dead Island's upgrades to make it playable.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

GreenBow said:


> Dead Island: Riptide ....................7.4/10
> 
> Started off just like Dead Island. All melee weapons, and not a gun to be found. Hated the melee, for many reasons. One reason being that your reach with a weapon was equal to zombie's reach.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I never got into dead island series because the game always seemed to be real buggy.

You hear there are coming out with a legit walking dead game? I am excited to see how that turns out.


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 27, 2018)

MTMECraig said:


> Interesting. I never got into dead island series because the game always seemed to be real buggy.
> 
> You hear there are coming out with a legit walking dead game? I am excited to see how that turns out.



Do you mean the one called OVERKILL'S The Walking Dead?

Am very interested to see how that turns out.

The original Dead Island (meaning not Dead island Riptide) took me 33 hours to play. I was a bit stand offish at first, then I loved it up until about 22 hours. By that time I was frustrated and bored, both with melee, and finding it hard to get about.

Dead Island Riptide, as above post says. Oddly I was still going OK with it, even though it was hard to get about at first.  I was even OK using melee, and surprised how much I was sort of liking it - just! However once the guns came along, as said, I couldn't stop playing.

Sadly though, that only meant about twelve hours of gun fun. Since Dead Island Riptide only lasted 24 hours for me.

*****By the way I saw no bugs in Riptide. I don't recall any in Dead Island, but I played that about two years ago. Probably wouldn't remember, but I don't recall being annoyed at bugs at all.


I keep wondering about Dying Light. ... However someone in this thread reported that a lot of what made Dead Island hard work, was in Dying Light. Stuff like weapon degrading, while slower than in Dead Island, still a bit of a pain.

However overall, I get the impression that Dying Light is more melee based, so I might not like it enough.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

GreenBow said:


> Do you mean the one called OVERKILL'S The Walking Dead?
> 
> Am very interested to see how that turns out.
> 
> ...


Dying light was a ton of melee. I actually loved the game and thought (at the time) it was drop dead gorgeous to boot. I bet you could get it for cheap now if you want to try it out. You might be burned out of genre (zombies) since you just beat riptide though. If you really don’t like melee combat then it mignt be too much of a turn off


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 30, 2018)

Just started paying Spintires: Mudrunner. (Ten hours played.)

So far I don't see much different to the original Spintires which I have. Only the camera is easier to use. You can rotate 360 and tilt up and down. (The original spintires could often end up in a wrangle with the camera.)


If I was going to rate Mudrunner so far, I'd say pretty high. It's just hard to rate. (Maybe if you get a really good sale price like I did for £4.24, then 8/10.)

I lose time in these all-wheel driving games, fast. My only big problem with Mudrunner, is that there is little fix or improvement that I can see so far over the original. Graphics seem the same, even though I heard that Mudrunner's graphics are better. .... Spintires was about 650MB download. Mudrunner was about 950Mb download. (I think that explains the graphics.) ... My smaller problem with the Spintires games, is that your vehicles take damage for what seems like nothing.

However if you want to sink time into some all wheel driving physics game. You're going to like a some of, or a lot of what Mudrunner has to offer. (Or Spintires for that matter.)

I mean I ended up hating Spintires because I got stuck everywhere in some vehicles. At that time though, I had not worked out how to use the winch. Now I winch myself out. Only extremely rarely do I ever get stuck for good now. ... Leaving me busily enjoying trailing through mud as slow speed, and liking it lots.


----------



## HiCZoK

Outlaws 1997. It's one of those "where the **** do I go" kinda games but I love it. 8/10


----------



## gersh

Switching back and forth between Persona 5 and BOTW. Man, easy top 2 games as of late. 9.9/10 for both. P5 is like BOTW but a bit more focused in that you're sort of directed where as BOTW is more laid back.


----------



## GreenBow

I wish we could have BOTW on PC. All console games on PC would be good too. Ridiculous monopolisation otherwise.


----------



## oqvist

botw is zelda? That will never happen as long as nintendo can sell their consoles for three times the manufacturing costs to get people buy zelda as well on top of that 

Ridiculous profit numbers for Nintendo this year as well.
Wonder though if they release one generation of zelda and mario on PC if they still wouldn´t get all the sales and then some more


----------



## GreenBow (May 5, 2018)

oqvist said:


> botw is zelda? That will never happen as long as nintendo can sell their consoles for three times the manufacturing costs to get people buy zelda as well on top of that
> 
> Ridiculous profit numbers for Nintendo this year as well.
> Wonder though if they release one generation of zelda and mario on PC if they still wouldn´t get all the sales and then some more



Yeah, I'd like to criticise that perspective of Nintendo, since it means buying the console and more. Meaning PC owners, or other console owners, are left with no choice but to use more environmental resources. (Yeah buy another console yeah blah blah. Meanwhile you GPU sits patiently waiting to be used.)

Why not just make good games and port them to all formats?

However with cryptomining, PC gaming may be coming to a close. Card prices are still very high, and cards in stock, still rare.


----------



## GivenTheOkiDoke

Rhamnetin said:


> I haven't thoroughly enjoyed an Ubisoft game since Rainbow Six 3 in 2003 (one of the best FPS games ever). I still play it to this day, largely since I didn't actually play it until 2013 or 2014.


The girl has been glued to Rainbow Six Seige since it came out. I am right there with you though. The early Rainbow and first Ghost Recon with thier expansions on PC were amazing. I just had to do a look through their wiki to see what all they made and out of their library I also like the Brothers in Arms series and they also made a Ghost Recon on 3DS that plays like XCom that is seriously underrated. But most of their games in recent times are very samey.


----------



## raccoon city (May 9, 2018)

The newest game I've played in a while is Resident Evil 7.
It's pretty good...
I give it an 8/10.
It's nice to see a decent RE game again.


----------



## superfluke

GreenBow said:


> Do you mean the one called OVERKILL'S The Walking Dead?
> 
> Am very interested to see how that turns out.
> 
> ...


The melee combat in Dyling Light is a lot more satisfying than in Dead Island. Weapons feel like they actually have weight. The parkour system isn't bad either. I would recommend it 100% for at least one playthrough. Co-op through the campaign was awesome, imo.


----------



## kinonik90

Recently played Oxenfree and The Final Station briefly. Procrastinating instead of studying for the finals.

I love the atmosphere and the music of Oxenfree. It was almost scary because I was playing it at 1 in the morning. 9/10

The Final Station seems fun. It was on sale for 1 dollar so I went for it. I didn't know it was a zombie infesting world kind of game when I bought it but I enjoyed the few hours I played. 8 seems too high but 7.5 seems a little low but 7.5/10


----------



## GreenBow

superfluke said:


> The melee combat in Dyling Light is a lot more satisfying than in Dead Island. Weapons feel like they actually have weight. The parkour system isn't bad either. I would recommend it 100% for at least one playthrough. Co-op through the campaign was awesome, imo.



I was hoping it was like that. In Dead Island, the melee weapons felt like they were just flailing in front of the player. Looks like it might be worth a go, when it's on sale.

@raccoon city yeah, I was not so keen on RE7. I hated not knowing if enemies could be killed or not.

I am kind of hurting over RE games in general. I keep trying them and being disappointed. My latest try was RE: Revelations 2. It was OK, but I am getting badly low on ammo and just gave up. I had not seen before that I switched to the little girl, I could see enemy weak spots. (Torch possible does the same on the two women sections.) Then trying headshots all the time. I could have saved a lot of ammo, but my last save I got about seven pistol rounds left and that's it. I just dare not go forward into the next room. Not a bad game otherwise, but the constant switching characters was annoying.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

GivenTheOkiDoke said:


> The girl has been glued to Rainbow Six Seige since it came out. I am right there with you though. The early Rainbow and first Ghost Recon with thier expansions on PC were amazing. I just had to do a look through their wiki to see what all they made and out of their library I also like the Brothers in Arms series and they also made a Ghost Recon on 3DS that plays like XCom that is seriously underrated. But most of their games in recent times are very samey.


My buddy and i played Siege like it was our job when it first came out! Then something happened and we got tired of it and stopped playing it all together...

I think we just got tired of dying and having to wait ha

Now we play PUBG together on duos and we haven’t looked back.  Nice to have a friend that I can game with like that


----------



## possitivepollution

Currently playing Overwatch passionately, the game has so much potential, but blizzard lacks the care to improve the competitive scene. 

8/10


----------



## GreenBow

I started replaying Shadow Warrior because I just bought Shadow Warrior 2. 

I am playing on Normal difficultywith a NewGame+ mode. Meaning all upgrades. It's basically easy. However I am picking up the story easier. 

I also recently donwloaded RAGE to see if I was going to try replay that. However I am stuck in a town and can't get out. Then I see RAGE 2 is being announced. Look forward to it. I liked RAGE.


----------



## chef8489

GreenBow said:


> I started replaying Shadow Warrior because I just bought Shadow Warrior 2.
> 
> I am playing on Normal difficultywith a NewGame+ mode. Meaning all upgrades. It's basically easy. However I am picking up the story easier.
> 
> I also recently donwloaded RAGE to see if I was going to try replay that. However I am stuck in a town and can't get out. Then I see RAGE 2 is being announced. Look forward to it. I liked RAGE.


I have both of those. Not played very far in Shadow Warrior 2, but it is fun.


----------



## Thundereagle

I started playing Rainbow Six again. So much fun playing in a team


----------



## GreenBow

GreenBow said:


> I started replaying Shadow Warrior because I just bought Shadow Warrior 2.
> 
> I am playing on Normal difficultywith a NewGame+ mode. Meaning all upgrades. It's basically easy. However I am picking up the story easier.
> 
> I also recently donwloaded RAGE to see if I was going to try replay that. However I am stuck in a town and can't get out. Then I see RAGE 2 is being announced. Look forward to it. I liked RAGE.



Only problem with Shadow Warrior, is I keep gettig lost. 8.2/10 though. Really surprised how much the graphics aged. However going from 21" to 27" didn't help.


----------



## JR1911 (May 16, 2018)

Been playing Bloodborne a lot this last week. It's definitely not a beginner friendly game but once you get the hang of it, it's really quite awesome. No matter how many times I rage quit in the beginning, I always wanted to play it again 10 minutes later.


----------



## GreenBow (May 17, 2018)

GreenBow said:


> Only problem with Shadow Warrior, is I keep gettig lost. 8.2/10 though. Really surprised how much the graphics aged. However going from 21" to 27" didn't help.



Shadow Warrior.

My bad. Graphics still fine, although a little old occasionally. More a case of it being cartoony and easier to see that at larger scale. Graphics fine though. I think I commented on them earlier because I was in a less interesting looking place, but that's all.

Anyway I will shut-up now.

Good game. Poignant ending.

By the way folks, I noticed Shadow of War is on Steam free weekend. (92GB download, crikey.) Am going to play it this weekend.


----------



## GreenBow (May 22, 2018)

I started Shadow Warrior 2 for 40 mins.

Then noticed Shadow of War was on free weekend. Played the free weekend and then bought it. ... I can't rate it yet, because I only played total of seventeen hours. ... Plus I have not progressed massively through the story, as I play a lot of side quests and challenges, like going after captains.

I noticed however that captains are coming back to life, and not just being replaced. Not keen on that idea. ..................... Also Shelob being a woman-witch type thing; not sure about that.

Having a blast with it though.


----------



## Tex Irie

Shadow Complex Remastered [PC] this game was great on Xbox 360... So I purchased it on Steam and started playing through it again. It's still a great Metroidvania style game. 8.5/10


----------



## YVWM47

Hell blade: senuas sacrifice  11/10 amazing


----------



## snapz47

rocket league 9.5/10


----------



## Tigermelon

Black Desert Online 

Game: 7/10
Devs: 1/10


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 13, 2018)

I just bought Titanfall 2 on Origin, since it's on sale. (About £5.)

I was never really keen on the wall running thing. Plus I got stuck in the demo, at the same place time after time at one wall running place.

Anyway after checking out some gameplay of it on Youtube. *Shameless plug for Alyce Rocha's channel.* Seriously folks, her channel is one of the funniest things I ever saw. (You should see her fighting Iudex Gundyr in her Dark Souls 3 fight. I swear I replayed some bits from that over and over maybe thirty times. Nearly choked with laughter. )

Anyway after seeing her play Titanfall 2. I noticed there was more gameplay in the full game, before where I got stuck in the demo. Meaning the demo was not the first two levels.

I bought it.

Had a blast. Oddly got past the place where I got stuck in the demo, on my second attempt. Graphics are stunning. Sort of Crysis 3 level graphics. Good weapons. Great weapons on the titan.

Campaign was only about seven hours long, but it's very replay-able. Considering I like to get games on sale, especially as I do not play multiplayer, due to cheaters. Plus I like a good length campaign. Then, roughly £5 for about seven hours of high octane gaming, was a great buy.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

GreenBow said:


> I just bought Titanfall 2 on Origin, since it's on sale. (About £5.)
> 
> I was never really keen on the wall running thing. Plus I got stuck in the demo, at the same place time after time at one wall running place.
> 
> ...



Yeah that sounds like a no brainer I agree


----------



## GreenBow

MTMECraig said:


> Yeah that sounds like a no brainer I agree



I'd been playing Shadow of War for a few weeks, so I needed a gun, and Titanfall 2 was sci-fi also.


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 24, 2018)

Shadow of War turned into one massive grind.

One enemy who beat me once, then retreated a second time got a huge level up boost. That caused him to become an overlord in a fort that is required to be taken. I was level 29, and he was level 55. On two failed attempts in combat with him, as overlord, he levelled up to 57. He has curse weapons, and 'no chance', at second chance. Meaning one hit kills (of level 5? character, and my level 29 character. Then no second chance, when he one shots me.

Anyway, I went off to grind. I am now level 52, with some good gear equipped. It wasn't all grind, because there were other main quests to do.

However SoW, is a grind arena and no doubt about that. It's a bit 70% love, and 30% hate, relationship with this game. Grinding captains is a blast. However it feels purposeless. I mean you even forget the main characters in the main story. Basically because you are doing endless side quests to kill captains.

With 110 hours in SoW, I think it qualifies me to rate it. Probably 7/10, but a blast! .................. It depends what you want. I have been stuck in five maps, for 110 hours. Bored now.

110 hours, and maybe 15 hours in main quest. Should have been 10 hours in main quest, but they put a hell of hard captain, at the end of Act 1. Took me six hours to complete that quest.

Whereas Shadow of Mordor; I loved it.


Rating for Shadow Warrior 2. Right now I hate it. 2/10. Only played 7 hours though, so need to give it more time. Seven hours in three weeks says it all though.


----------



## bradysays

Killing Floor 2. 

Pretty fun zombie shooter, been playing for about 2 months. I've a feeling I won't be playing it in a years time but we'll see.


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 8, 2018)

83% complete in Ghost Recon: Wildlands. Sixty-six hours played.

Some folk say it gets repetitive. I can kind of see where that comes from, but I do not find it repetitive. I like it too much.


----------



## E-norm

Late to the party but Hellblade - Senua’s Sacrifice is bloody fantastic! Love the Norse theme, the storytelling and a mindblowing binaural sound production which is basically made for great headphones.


----------



## Mej35

Far Cry 5 - 9.5/10. Would have given it 10 but it becomes a little redundant after the second boss.


----------



## Mej35

Oh, also Resident Evil 7. That's a 10/10 and I hate horror....


----------



## GreenBow

Supreme Commander 2. 7/10

Enemy Front. 8.3/10

Both games need to be bought on sale though for that rating.


----------



## rutter (Jul 13, 2018)

x/10

Overwatch - 8

Football Manager 18 - 6

Stellaris - 6

Assassin's Creed...the French one - 3

Heroes of the Storm - 4.5

Destiny 2 - 4


----------



## Vilhelm

Playerunknown's battlegrounds on PC (PUBG) 8/10

If you like FPS games and challenge then go for this one. Super fun and competitive MMOFPS battle royal type game, definitely has great potential but imo still probably needs years of honing to become a superb game.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Vilhelm said:


> Playerunknown's battlegrounds on PC (PUBG) 8/10
> 
> If you like FPS games and challenge then go for this one. Super fun and competitive MMOFPS battle royal type game, definitely has great potential but imo still probably needs years of honing to become a superb game.


isn't that the truth... Been playing it for Xbox for a while now and I feel like it still needs  a lot of polish. For how much fun I have with it I give it a 10/10. BUT for the actual quality fo the game its self, more like a 7 or 8/10


----------



## pbui44

Grand Theft Auto - Real Life in the LVPD : 11/10


----------



## bradysays

rutter said:


> x/10
> 
> Football Manager 18 - 6



Used to be heavily into football management sims growing up. Can only imagine how different they are these days.


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 27, 2018)

Metal Gear Solid 5.

It's a joke right...

OK I need to play more before I really judge. Not keen at all so far. Honestly though:

credits after every mission
clunky mechanics
have to reset sights view, every game start-up
talk down the nose female, I don't know - narrator. Literally talking down her nose to make it sound super-smooth
seriously far damn too much crackly horrid radio chatter


----------



## stray1000

On a ten-point bipolar scale
0 being terrible, 10 being enjoyable

Warcraft III custom games - 6
The Legend of Heroes: Trails of Cold Steel II - 8
Pillars of Eternity II - 7
League of Legends - 2 on average
Overwatch - hamster-dude is lame. 6.5


----------



## Fotopaul

Battlefield 1 | 10/10 Excellent sound design and immersive multiplayer 

Destiny 2 | 9/10 love the sound and graphics very cinematic

Ghost Recon Wildlands | 8/10 Fun gameplay as it can be played in various ways


----------



## GreenBow (Aug 11, 2018)

You're not going to believe this. Just played Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 and it was brilliant. (Actually though, a few of the positive reviews, say the same as me. Surprised.)

Stunning graphics. Good missions, and a sense of palpability and immersion. E.g. when you're on a mission where you can not be detected, or the mission fails. The paitience and concentration to get it right, immersed me totally. Making the realism scary.

Yes it still has minor bugs. Redshell has been removed.

Good game! 8.4/10

I liked SGW 1 and 2, so I knew what I was in for. However SGW3 has gone open world and it allows the played to go totally at their own pace. It allows play style of your own choice. The three open world maps are stunning too. Win - win.


----------



## chef8489

GreenBow said:


> You're not going to believe this. Just played Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 and it was brilliant. (Actually though, a few of the positive reviews, say the same as me. Surprised.)
> 
> Stunning graphics. Good missions, and a sense of palpability and immersion. E.g. when you're on a mission where you can not be detected, or the mission fails. The paitience and concentration to get it right, immersed me totally. Making the realism scary.
> 
> ...


I have it and am working on it. It's good so far. Reminds me a bit of Far Cry.


----------



## Smooth_Trumpeteer

I'm playing through Witcher 3: Blood and Wine expansion for the long gaming sessions and its freaking fantastic! Stunningly beautiful landscape and with the writing and story design i feel attached to the characters. 

For shorter sessions I'm playing Dungeons of the Endless a rogue-like dungeon crawler by Amplitude studios; It takes place in the same universe as Endless Space 1 and 2, and on the same planet as Endless Legend but it shows the origin of one of the Endless Legend factions the vaulters. I really enjoy it, it uses kind of a pixelated graphics theme, the levels only take 15-20 minutes per, the "Too Easy" mode is easy and the "Easy" mode is freaking hard and don't get me started on "Hard" Mode. For example I played about 10 attempts on Easy and made it through the first 5 levels before death, then played 2 games of "Too Easy" and beat it every time.


----------



## noclevername

Out of the last humble bundle I got A Hat in Time. Game at first glance looked really childish and silly, which it was, but the game actually was a lot of fun to play through. It is a 3D platformer similar to Spyro where the levels are very open to travel in. 

Pro's:

Fun gameplay
Good movement mechanics
Graphics are good for the cartoon look they went for
Had a good story to the game
10-20 hours of gameplay depending on if you want to 100% it or not
Good difficulty progression through the game
Con's:

Some parts the camera angle just sucks. Some spots you get this off camera angle that can't be moved to get a better view. This doesn't happen often though
Few times felt like buttons were somehow hit twice. Such as jumping onto a high platform. You do a roll in the air to go out far to make it and land on the platform, the roll goes a 2nd time and sends you off the edge. 
Also decided to give Deathgarden a try. Deathgarden is made by the same people who made Dead by Daylight. Deathgarden is a 5v1, 5 runners vs 1 killer, fast action survival shooter of sorts game. 

Runners:

Goal is to complete 2 of the 3 objectives to open the exits
3 runners exit the garden and the match is won
objectives are either hold points or deliver a key to a point
Runners are equipped with bows that can have a multitude of effects depending on which of the 3 classes you play
Runners can evade the killer by running up walls, trees, obstacles. They can vault and jump over object, crouch and slide into cover
Survivors can equip 2 perks to help a multitude of things from faster climbing to less damage when evading
Killer:

Kill 3 runners to win the match 
Killer has different guns to use. Two of which are selected for the match
Killer has multitude of abilities from tracking to more ammo at pickup spots etc.
Killer has to down 3 people to activate the blood post. The bloodpost is like the hook from DBD. If a survivor saves somebody off the bloodpost your counter starts again and you have to get 3 more downs to get somebody on the bloodpost.
When somebody is on the blood post you can kill them after a small amount of time has passed. It is at this time the runners can go in the for save. Killing a runner keeps the bloodpost active.
Over all its a decent fast paced shooter hunted vs the hunter kinda game. Concept is not bad. Some minor balancing could be done in spots as usual. Matches can be quick as a few minutes to lasting half an hour when you get a good killer vs good runners. Right now it's worth a try as its free for the next 5 days. It won't be a game for everybody, but I feel it would hold a community that would enjoy games like TF2 and the sort.


----------



## philipnl

Formula One 2018 (PS4) - 8.5
Contra ||| (SNES CLASSIC) - 9


----------



## GreenBow

Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. 0/10.

As you can probably guess I didn't play too much.


----------



## oqvist

Why rate it if you have no impressions on it?


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

oqvist said:


> Why rate it if you have no impressions on it?


Funny because I would usually just give my impressions of a game, but not give the rating... 

The title of the thread is “give a rating” so he adheared to the guidelines!


----------



## flareburst

God of War- 9/10

The new one for the PS4 honestly feels quite different from the ones in the past but still really enjoyable. The graphics are no joke.


----------



## GreenBow

Dying Light.
- swing a weapon at the start of the game ten times and it's worn out - a metal wrench wears out from hitting zombies. ................... Are you serious?
- you can repair your worn out weapon a few times with metal parts. In other words you're carrying a welding kit around. (Oxy-acetylene torch and tanks etc.) ...... Really!

- you can run long distances. Swing a wrench maybe five times and you can't swing again until you regain some stamina. ............. Recognise the pattern!

Other than that it's not too bad, and you do have some good times. Apart from one other problem I have with it. It's a cheap death game, that steals your survival points.


----------



## Smooth_Trumpeteer

Im playing my way through AC: Odyssey right now and really enjoying it. Combat is good, movement feels fine most of the time. I love exploring the world. Lots of small gripes about things and the dumb horse. Solid  7 or 8 out of  10.


----------



## JR1911

Here's some of the games I'e recently been playing, all on a PS4 Pro:

*Alienation 8/10*
Frantic, fast-paced twinstick shooter. It offers a good challenge, though towards the end it gets a bit grindy.

*Pic-a-Pix Color 6/10*
A simple picross puzzle game offering a total of 150 puzzles. Good fun if you like these sort of puzzles.

*Cat Quest* *8/10*
A charming little open-world rpg game full of cat puns.

*Child of Light 9/10*
One of the most beautiful games I've ever played, an absolute delight.


----------



## illram

Black Ops 4: 
Blackout is a 9/10. I'm having so much fun.
Regular Multiplayer is a 7/10, will get better once they iron out the balancing between the specialists and guns, and finalize the networking which is currently hit or miss


----------



## blackdragon87

Read Dead Redemption 2 

Ps4 

8/10

About 30 percent complete, a bit slow in the beginning however I enjoy the environment and the interactions. Just hit st Denis, chapter 4


----------



## blackdragon87

Spiderman

PS4 

9/10

Completed the game really enjoyed it. Was fun playing in a virtual nyc. Liked the story and the different side missions. Looking forward to a sequel


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 13, 2018)

blackdragon87 said:


> Read Dead Redemption 2
> 
> Ps4
> 
> ...



There is speculation that RDR2 is coming to PC. That would be awesome for folk like me that refuse to buy a console as well as maintain a gaming PC.

However I was thinking of caving in and listed the PS4 exclusive games that I was interested in. Just to see if there was a case for buying a console.


----------



## blackdragon87

Horizon Zero Dawn

PS4

9.5/10

Prob my favourite game of all time. So much to do and love the story line. Already completed it and playing it again. cant wait for the sequel.


----------



## Rhamnetin

GreenBow said:


> There is speculation that RDR2 is coming to PC. That would be awesome for folk like me that refuse to buy a console as well as maintain a gaming PC.
> 
> However I was thinking of caving in and listed the PS4 exclusive games that I was interested in. Just to se if there was a case for buying a console.



I'm sure RDR 2 is coming to PC. Rockstar will triple dip like they did with GTA V.


----------



## GreenBow

Rhamnetin said:


> I'm sure RDR 2 is coming to PC. Rockstar will triple dip like they did with GTA V.



I hope so. I think I will be buying fairly soon rather than waiting for a sale, as RDR2 looks good enough.

People have seen stuff that looks like PC coding in the RDR2 files.


----------



## PointyFox

Phantasy Star Online: Blue Burst, 11/10


----------



## jamjkv

flareburst said:


> God of War- 9/10
> 
> The new one for the PS4 honestly feels quite different from the ones in the past but still really enjoyable. The graphics are no joke.



I second God of War. 9/10 

I was very impressed with the story and attention to details. Personally, I liked what they did with Kratos character. I didn't expect it would be a continuation of the first trilogy. Highly recommend.


----------



## blackdragon87

Yakuza Kiwami 

7/10


----------



## miceblue

Smash Bros. Ultimate

8/10 for now.


----------



## smallcaps

Currently playing pokemon go after a long hiatus. Please add me as a friend and I'll send over gifts from Asia!

1782 0132 4124

5/7 would rate again.


----------



## GreenBow

Still playing Dying Light. While I sort of like playing, I have many grumbles with it, and would not recommend it to a friend. It bothers me that guns and ammunition are so rare. Dead Island was the same. I felt if they had made ammo more plentiful, designed more map area, and not made zombies so infinitely re-spawning. It would have been an excellent game. 

It's difficult to rate. (I have played 63 hours.) Really though, only maybe 7.2/10. Effectively that sounds like a recommendation, as it's comfortably above 5/10. However I would not enthusiastically say to a friend, you must play Dying Light. Therefore on Steam with either positive or negative only, I would say negative.


----------



## Ellendar

Battlefield V and I really gotta say it is the first Battlefield I actually enjoy and I tried nearly all of them before. But it is still horribly buggy in some points.

8/10 would buy again


----------



## illram

8.5/10 for Blackout portion of Call of Duty Black Ops 4. (Call of Duty's PUBG copy).

My first battle royale experience and I'm totally hooked.


----------



## kman1211 (Nov 19, 2018)

Forza Horizon 4(PC)
9/10 as of right now: Possibly the best racing game I’ve played.

Dragon Quest XI(PC)
9/10: Just finished the game, really enjoyable and great turn-based JRPG. Was refreshing to play something so old-school yet with a modern polish and graphics.


----------



## GreenBow

Just bought and started playing Assassin's Creed: Origins. ... No rating as yet, however, when you first come out into the open and get your mount. I rode off just a little bit and looked around at the building and scenery. Actually brought a tear to my eye, because it was so gorgeous.


----------



## blackdragon87

Sleeping Dogs

9/10. Really wished they made a sequel, too bad United Front Games doesn't exist anymore


----------



## GreenBow

9/10 Assassin's Creed: Origins (Gold Edition). Not far enough in to be able to rate the whole game. Not getting bored though so far. Gorgeous setting, with many interesting tasks, and good combat. I'd like to rate it 9.5 or 10, but need to see how it pans out.


----------



## blackdragon87

GreenBow said:


> 9/10 Assassin's Creed: Origins (Gold Edition). Not far enough in to be able to rate the whole game. Not getting bored though so far. Gorgeous setting, with many interesting tasks, and good combat. I'd like to rate it 9.5 or 10, but need to see how it pans out.



Yes, the setting for this one is really attractive. I think it is one sale where I am so I will prob get it soon


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 26, 2018)

blackdragon87 said:


> Yes, the setting for this one is really attractive. I think it is one sale where I am so I will prob get it soon



I liked AC: Syndicate a lot. .. I was not sure about Origins, but the gameplay that I had seen looked good. One of it's qualities that made me take the plunge and buy it, was that it was set in Egypt. I like the architecture. (I liked the Egyptian architecture in the Serious Sam games too.) However in Origins, I was spectacularly surprised how gorgeous it could be at times. Sometimes you stop and take a good look about yourself in the game.

Also some people said Oringins is a bit less assassin, and bit more warrior. I thought that could not be a bad thing, so I bought it.

It has a nice overall feel to it in many ways, e.g. you have a bird companion that assists. The main plot just got stirring for me, too; even though it's been involving from the start.


----------



## Rhamnetin (Nov 26, 2018)

Just now got to chapter 3 of 4 in Pathfinder: Kingmaker, at about 40 hours in. To summarize: the first bold RPG in perhaps 8 years, excellent and faithful gameplay mechanics with WAY more gameplay content and diversity than every party based fantasy RPG in 12 years, but riddled with a lot of smaller bugs and the writing is quite generic.



GreenBow said:


> I liked AC: Syndicate a lot. .. I was not sure about Origins, but the gameplay that I had seen looked good. One of it's qualities that made me take the plunge and buy it, was that it was set in Egypt. I like the architecture. (I liked the Egyptian architecture in the Serious Sam games too.) However in Origins, I was spectacularly surprised how gorgeous it could be at times. Sometimes you stop and take a good look about yourself in the game.
> 
> Also some people said Oringins is a bit less assassin, and bit more warrior. I thought that could not be a bad thing, so I bought it.
> 
> It has a nice overall feel to it in many ways, e.g. you have a bird companion that assists. The main plot just got stirring for me, too; even though it's been involving from the start.



Serious Sam deserves credit for their authenticity in the Egyptian environments. They clearly did their research and traveled there as well. I kept thinking of Serious Sam when I was in Egypt earlier this year.


----------



## Hoegaardener70

I just bought Wreckfest and I am positively surprised. It is the most fun I had with an arcade racer for many years, if not ever. I really enjoyed the polished Forza Horizon 4, but it seems boring now compared to the rough and anarchic Wreckfest. Graphics are nice too, but the real star is the crazy physics implemented in this game,. it makes the driving so damn immersive. Give it 9/10 (the could be more content but after 16 hours I am still having a great time)


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm actually enjoying Assassin's Creed: Origins (Gold Edition) so much, that I bought Assassin's Creed: Odyssey (Gold Edition). This is only weeks after AC:Odyssey released.

I never do that, meaning buy games while they are still pricey. The most I paid for a long time, for a game was £25. Odyssey (Gold) costs £67.19. However you can get a 20% off code with Uplay games for 100 Uplay points, which I do. Therefor £53.75. ... Considering there are not even reviews of the Odyssey DLC, since non have been released, it was all quite expensive. You also receive a free copy of Assassin's Creed 3 remastered. .. It's widely stated however, that Odyssey is the best of the AC series so far.

Origins with 20% off, costs £16, and £24 for the Gold version. ... Good prices. ........... You earn Uplay points as you play the games, so I always have plenty for a 20% off Uplay code. ... (I even earned 67 Uplay points for buying Odyssey.)



Rhamnetin said:


> Serious Sam deserves credit for their authenticity in the Egyptian environments. They clearly did their research and travelled there as well. I kept thinking of Serious Sam when I was in Egypt earlier this year.



Totally agreed. The stonework in SS3 was very good. It wasn't just the structures that I liked, but the carvings in the stone.

Even TFE and TSE (in HD) had its moments for graphics. TSE did some good places too. (Copy and paste of SS:TSE locations. Mesoamerica, Babylon, and Medieval Poland.)


----------



## Miks (Nov 28, 2018)

Red Dead Redemption 2. After this I think I will never be able to "recover" from it. It is so damn good, and such time eater indeed. I do love every detail in this game, from storytelling to absolute freedom. Sure it is combined of many many western cliches, and so on but damn it is one hell of a game. Last time I spent so many hours on any game was many many years ago on Rome Total War. I think RDR2 is best game in decade, well at least for me it is. 9.5/10. Would be 10 but there is no perfection anywhere, and only one thing I didn't like is lack of possibility to get rid of purchased stuff later on in game, things like weapons. It really should be possible in such game. Anyways just small detail. Sure there are many great games, but nothing like that. Other surprise this year was God Of War. I loved new direction of storytelling.


----------



## konstanzzz

Hitman2 10/10 well worth the $


----------



## tdockweiler

*Dark Souls 3 - 9/10*

I picked up one of those PS4's on sale for $200 and have been playing this non-stop again.
Right now I'm level 76 and just beat Chapmpion Gravetender (barely).
Still dreading the Dancer of the Boreal Valley (she always gives me problems).

This time around I like it a little more than previously.
On my other playthrough maybe my character wasn't balanced enough.
I was using a Longsword and maybe that's bad for some enemies.

What surprised me the most after starting over is how hard it starts out. 
I find the High Wall of Lothric kind of hard. It's probably just because my stats are all so low.

I did feel the game did get a lot easier after awhile.

Some areas always given me problems.
One of them is the first run into Cathedral of the Deep to get the inside bonfire.
I always end up dying just before I get there and then have to run back.
I always just go to fast and am not patient enough!

I also have major problems with Irithyl of the Boreal Valley.
I hate those knights and always end up making a quick run to the 2nd bonfire.

When I get to Pontif I die and he only has 25% of his HP gone.
I do a second try and just spam R1 while two handing my weapon this time and he's dead in under 3 minutes.
What the heck?! I don't even really see his clones move.

I guess that's the fault of the game.
Being aggressive and spamming attack does sometimes help 

Dark Souls 2 is easily my favorite in the series though.
I have so much fun playing that game that I often just stop playing and start up a new character.
It's the easiest in the series but has a few harder sections.

Strangely the PS4 version is made EASIER in some areas.


----------



## Slaphead

WipEout Omega Collection in VR - 11/10 - Beyond awesome, and probably the best VR game yet.

Here's a capture I made a few months ago - Terrible piloting, but I think you'll get the idea.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 24, 2018)

Maybe my fourth post on Assassin's Creed: Origins.

However more about the fact I bought AC: Odyssey based on how much I liked Origins. However Odyssey is now £22 less expensive that when I bought it, and I am still playing Origins. (Over three weeks later and I am still playing Origins: eight-six hours. Not even started the DLC yet. Have cleared the map though, and just the last few main quests to go.)

I knew the X-mas sale was coming though, when I bought Odyssey. Am a dork! .. (Although to be fair, I bought Origins on the 20th November, and I thought I would have played it within a couple of weeks. Little did I know that, ninety hours later I still would not have even started the DLC. I have just 99% the main game though. EDITED: 25th December.)

Here's to Xmas cheer and picking up a bargain in the sales. .....


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 25, 2018)

Playing Far Cry 5. ... at 4.5 hours, a temp rating would be, ..... about 9/10.

Graphically it is stunning maxed out. It looks almost photorealistic; and so far I could not think of any meaningful complaint with the graphics.

It's physics are very good. Watching an enemy fall backwards from a .50 cal rifle shot is something else, sometimes. Taking out a helicopter with an RPG is something to see too.

Vehicles driving along roads, at last look like what they are supposed to. The scenery and vegetation is second to none. The map design is spectacular, and just getting about is a pleasure. Finding my first helicopter was something in itself. I kept going up for a look at it. Then I found I could get in. Flying is excellent. Then I got a mission to destroy a truck. The miniguns on the chopper took the truck out quickly as you would think. No bullet sponging and chasing. Job done; leaving a feeling of good satisfaction.

I received access to a sniper rifle, that I think was related to me owning FC: Blood Dragon. As soon as I had points I unlocked another weapon slot and got the sniper rifle. I could buy a silencer so don't need a bow and can do stealth. It's made the gameplay really smooth.


----------



## chef8489

Started playing Battlefield V last night. I did alpha and beta test it, so kinda knew what to expect. I am really enjoying the single player aspect currently.


----------



## JR1911 (Dec 25, 2018)

I got Assassin's Creed Odyssey (my first AC ever) on PS4 as my Christmas game this year and I'm really liking it so far. I love the setting of ancient Greece and there's seems to be a massive amount of stuff to do in the game. I've already played for 20 hours and I've only just finished chapter 3. Another thing I really like is the freedom of movement the game offers as you can climb pretty much anything. It really annoys me in many games when you have to spend a lot of time to find that one correct path to your destination.

A common complaint about this game is that the XP gain is slow and you have to buy the XP booster pack but I haven't found it to be a problem in the slightest. As long as you do side content you're going to be fine.

This is definitely a game I'm going to platinum and 100% (I got the Gold Edition which includes all DLC).


----------



## tdockweiler (Dec 29, 2018)

*Prey - 7/10*

Possibly the most un-fun, tedious and annoying game i've played in years.
There is a lot I love about this game and with a little work it seems like it could be some sort of rare masterpiece.
The game at times just feels broken and not well balanced.

I started playing this all wrong because I didn't know a single thing about this game.
Turns out that my strategy was mostly bad.
Early on I missed two important weapons (stun gun and shotgun) and I kept dying over and over.
I'd actually be stuck almost everywhere with zero medkits and maybe 40HP.
It was because I only had the "GLOO" gun and a wrench.
At some point I couldn't advance and decided to just start a new game.

New game experience was a lot better. Some areas I kept wasting ammo and at times I kept getting down to none and had to run past enemies (when I couldn't sneak).
I think I didn't do enough recycling and didn't get the right Neuromods or something.

Combat in this game is just no fun at all really.
I usually just avoid many of the enemies.

They say exploring is super important in this game, but during one section I spent too much time doing that and the area didn't have enough loot to make it worthwhile.

Right now i'm at the section where some of the survivors are needing turrets in order for them to open the cargo door.
I'm guessing I'm halfway through the game.

I'm feeling pretty weak at times and this game is actually harder to me than Dark Souls games. In terms of how much I died or reload.

Too bad because this seems to have everything I love about video games. It's my type of game too.

It's definitely NOT a shooter IMO and more like a survival/strategy/rpg game.

It also has some of the most annoying enemies ever created. Mimics! I'm pretty bad at targeting those stupid things.

Then it of course is VERY slow paced. That's OK with me.

It reminds me a mix of Half-Life 2, Portal and Fallout 3 (some of the vaults etc).

PS I wonder if there is anything I can do to turn this entire game into "Easy mode". I mean like getting specific Neuromods etc.


----------



## GreenBow

I found PREY the same. There was so much googling it became a chore to play. I actually gave up near the end, over a choice. Like what was the point anymore.


----------



## Slaphead

*Marvels Spider-Man*  7/10 - had the graphics not been outstanding then this would have got 4/10

Having read the reviews and coming directly from HZD I had high hopes for this, alas despite it being a graphical masterpiece the controls are clunky, combat is unclear, and overly complicated for an open world - brawling in Batman made me feel like a superhero whereas Spider-man makes me feel like clumsy idiot. And as for swinging, forget it, I just end up dragging along buildings.

Oh and is there a story? A lot of people say so, but so far there's been nothing to drag me in and make me keep wanting to play it.

I'm sure I'm missing something here, given everybody else raves about it.


----------



## GreenBow (Jan 8, 2019)

Just finished Far Cry 5, and have 40 hours total time play.

No idea how to rate it. It's graphics are staggering. The American countryside is breath-taking. Vehicles rock. The first tractor I saw, I nearly lost it, because it looked real.

Then the game missions are great. What spoils it is the theme. It's about a cult, and they preach at you. While most of the time you can skip the sermons, and general religious chatter, sometimes you can't. Also, whenever cultists are around they are calling you sinner, if they get a chance before you shoot them. ..  However I suppose all Far Cry lead enemies and their cohorts do pretty much the same thing. I guess I just don't like it when game that lectures me.

It was a great game that had incredible and massive potential that scaled awesome heights.


----------



## WizardClass

Fallout 76


----------



## blackdragon87

GreenBow said:


> Just finished Far Cry 5, and have 40 hours total time play.
> 
> No idea how to rate it. It's graphics are staggering. The American countryside is breath-taking. Vehicles rock. The first tractor I saw, I nearly lost it, because it looked real.
> 
> ...



It does look like game that I will be interested in,  thank you for the detailed write up. Will probably be the next one I purchase.


----------



## GreenBow (Jan 8, 2019)

blackdragon87 said:


> It does look like game that I will be interested in,  thank you for the detailed write up. Will probably be the next one I purchase.



Yeah. I guess I just don't like it when game that lectures me. It was quite rare though. Otherwise awesome.


----------



## This Is Q

Marvel's Spider-man - 9/10

Arguably the best Spider-man game ever made, and in my honest opinion the best superhero game ever made.

Great story, simply and intuitive controls that truly make you feel like Spider-man. 

Can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## blackdragon87

This Is Q said:


> Marvel's Spider-man - 9/10
> 
> Arguably the best Spider-man game ever made, and in my honest opinion the best superhero game ever made.
> 
> ...



Agree, this was probably my favourite game of 2018


----------



## GreenBow

I bought a game called Overload on Steam. This is my Steam review of it. (Rating maybe 4/10.)


I got really excited by the demo of Overload, and told a few Steam friends about it. I suggested try the demo.

Then I bought it for £20, which is a lot for me for a game. Since then I have been bored stupid with it. Everything is the same. All the levels are just sort of variations. Game-play is the same. You get different rockets and weapons etc as you progress, but you see that in the demo.

There really is nothing for me, beyond the demo. It's taken me weeks to play three hours, and I am bored with it. I so hope none of my Steam friends bought it on my recommendation, when I was excited by the demo. I will keep trying to play it though.


----------



## This Is Q

Call Of Duty: Black Ops 4 - 7/10

The best Call of Duty has been during this generation.

Gone are the jump packs and overly large maps. If it weren't for specialists, might have rivalled Black Ops 2. 

Gun play is as solid as ever, and the addition of Blackout was a refreshing change to the yearly CoD formula.


----------



## louderup

Forza Horizon 4. Racing game that accommodates people who are bad at racing games. Amazing graphics with fun, varied courses. It has an Atmos-specific sound mix that is wonderful.

9/10


----------



## blackdragon87

Yakuza Kiwami 2 
9/10 

Big fan of the Yakuza games as i own all of them on ps4 

Also have yakuza 3 for the playstation 3


----------



## hamison

recently got into playing monster hunter world on steam, cant wait for the DLC


----------



## Playstation

resident evil revelation - 7/10

no more heros heros paradise - 6/10 

lost planet 3 - 8/10


----------



## tdockweiler

*Shadow of War - 6/10*

I bought this because it had really good reviews and was only $8 at Best Buy.
Turns out the controls are awful and they ruin the game. 
I played it for a few hours but will not continue I think.
Controls in "Red Dead Redemption" and "The Witcher" were awful too IMO.

*Prey - (update)*

I originally rated this a 7/10, but I think it now deserves a higher score. Maybe a 9/10!
I actually started over with a new character and it's like a totally different game.
I've now played it through about 3 times!

It's a lot more fun if you pick up everything, upgrade your inventory and make a ton of Neuromods.
It also helps to know how to take down specific enemies. Sometimes just wasting ammo on them without stunning them isn't always best.

I found the game harder early on, but it's gets VERY easy once you fully upgrade your Shotgun and get sneak attack etc.
I think I only use one Alien/Typhon ability and that's for the tougher enemies like the nightmare etc.

The game is slow to me, but always fun now. I take it very slow and explore everything.

It's possible to make a bad character and make the game 10x harder than it should be.

When I started I actually missed the shotgun and stun gun and didn't use the Fabricator and Recycler much.
This is really a MUST for the game IMO.

PS I rarely use the Gloo Cannon. I never was good at using it for mimics.

One negative though is that I didn't like the ending and I wish it would let you continue on after you were done.
You just have to load an old save game.

Hope they make a Prey 2!


----------



## oqvist

What controls have you got? Shadows of War have perfect controls for the Xbox One gamepad


----------



## Tinnitus Man (Feb 21, 2019)

Red Dead Redemption 2.

520 hours logged so far and still entirely engrossed in both the story and exploration and side quests.  I can see me topping 1,000 hours easily.

Easily the most enjoyable game I've played in many many years.

I'm giving this a 10, for graphics, sound, gameplay and value for money.


----------



## Arniesb

tdockweiler said:


> *Shadow of War - 6/10*
> 
> I bought this because it had really good reviews and was only $8 at Best Buy.
> Turns out the controls are awful and they ruin the game.
> ...


I have same feelings about prey too. At first after i finished i would have gave it a 7, but now after few months it did left some good memories in me. I forgot most of the bad things so il wait for 2nd part and hope they will fix frustrating parts so it could be 10/10 game.
Talking about Gameplay i too dont like Witcher combat it lacks fluidity and movement feels very weird. Doesnt matter if story good if gameplay sucks, if i want story i rather watch movie...


----------



## GreenBow

After liking Assassin's Creed: Origins a lot, I bought Odyssey.

While Odyssey looks better, it's not as straight forward in gameplay. Not sure how to rate it so far. Maybe 8/10, after 25 hours played.


----------



## GreenBow

Arniesb said:


> I have same feelings about prey too. At first after i finished i would have gave it a 7, but now after few months it did left some good memories in me. I forgot most of the bad things so il wait for 2nd part and hope they will fix frustrating parts so it could be 10/10 game.
> Talking about Gameplay i too dont like Witcher combat it lacks fluidity and movement feels very weird. Doesnt matter if story good if gameplay sucks, if i want story i rather watch movie...



I had this with Prey on the first playthrough. 7/10 absolute max. Far too much googling, and I didn't even quite finish it. As much as I hear what you both say, I would have no intention to try play it again.


----------



## Arniesb

GreenBow said:


> After liking Assassin's Creed: Origins a lot, I bought Odyssey.
> 
> While Odyssey looks better, it's not as straight forward in gameplay. Not sure how to rate it so far. Maybe 8/10, after 25 hours played.


Is Origins gameplay better than AC2?  I hate AC2 gameplay with passion... This dumb camera movement, Runing and jumping with same space button made me so mad.


----------



## GreenBow

AC: Origins just felt normal to play to me. Look up gameplay on YouTube.


----------



## Arniesb (Feb 24, 2019)

GreenBow said:


> AC: Origins just felt normal to play to me. Look up gameplay on YouTube.


Its hard to judge from youtube, but oh well I bought that on Steam winter sale so i hope its not as bad as AC 2. Bought too many games that i keep hearing good things, but then turns out they were overrated. Doom is good example Everything is very repetitive, dont see much difference between Playing Any Deatmatch game and Doom. Next time Just gonna buy proven series game and play pirated games and if i like them i buy them.


----------



## GreenBow

Arniesb said:


> Its hard to judge from youtube, but oh well I bought that on Steam winter sale so i hope its not as bad as AC 2. Bought too many games that i keep hearing good things, but then turns out they were overrated. Doom is good example Everything is very repetitive, dont see much difference between Playing Any Deatmatch game and Doom. Next time Just gonna buy proven series game and play pirated games and if i like them i buy them.



I got into the AC series because I got Syndicate free with a GTX 980. I liked Syndicate though.

I risked buying Origins because I like the Egyptian setting, and paid £20. Bit of a risk £20, however it turned out to be a good game. You'll get an idea of the camera though, from YouTube. I had no issues with the camera: it just felt normal for a third person game.


----------



## Arniesb

GreenBow said:


> I got into the AC series because I got Syndicate free with a GTX 980. I liked Syndicate though.
> 
> I risked buying Origins because I like the Egyptian setting, and paid £20. Bit of a risk £20, however it turned out to be a good game. You'll get an idea of the camera though, from YouTube. I had no issues with the camera: it just felt normal for a third person game.


Ha ha i bought with all dlcs cause i like Ancient Egypt too. Liked movies about Egypt so i thought i will give it a try. Price was good on sale too.


----------



## Playstation

ffx x/x

better late than never


----------



## tdockweiler

*Final Fantasy XI Online - (currently 7/10)*

Haven't played this in a year, but I've been mostly addicted to this game since 2004.
I actually started on the PS2 with a dial-up modem, then upgraded to the PC and XBOX 360 versions.

I would probably say that I left last time due to none of my friends being online and not enough people playing.
The Lahkshmi server is really dead and Square Enix really needs to do more server merges.
But instead they get $18 from each person that transfers to a different server.

I did this recently when I came back and the game is nowhere near close to being dead. On my new Asura server there is about 2700 people online instead of only 650!
Bastok and old areas have lots of people in them.

Despite more people online it's hard to get back into the game.
Took 6 hours to update the game and now I don't know anyone and things just don't interest me as much anymore.

Right now I'm really liking "PUP" aka Puppermaster. I have him set up as a "Ranger" to do more damage.
It's pretty fun to play since tanking on it gets boring. Right now I have only 700 job points, but need to get 1200 ASAP.

There's a lot of stuff you can do on it that my favorite job Beastmaster can't do.

I guess to make this fun again I need to start doing End game group activities. It's hard to do that without  2-5 hours of free time at night.

PS sad to think that my playtime is 350 days. How depressing. I guess I was AFK a lot.


----------



## quisxx

tdockweiler said:


> *Final Fantasy XI Online - (currently 7/10)*
> 
> Haven't played this in a year, but I've been mostly addicted to this game since 2004.
> I actually started on the PS2 with a dial-up modem, then upgraded to the PC and XBOX 360 versions.
> ...


----------



## CyberAmplified

*Red Dead Redemption 2 - 6/10*
So far I'm sort of disappointed with the sequel to the original classic. I think it had a lot of hype and for the most part it delivered on that hype but it's just too story driven for an open world. R* did wonders for the graphics engine and the script but I feel like if you were to combine all the cutscenes in story mode you would have a movie longer than the entire Harry Potter/LOTR trilogy. 

That's not to say I hate the game or anything, I just think they focused too much on action and story and not so much on the freedom of exploration and the nudge of being able to do what YOU want to do and not what your missions want.

I'm also kind of sad at the economy implementation, once you get further into the game you find that you have way too much money and practically nothing interesting to spend it on. Not to mention even though there are banks you cannot store any of your money there, so if you die out in the wild you just lose something like 10% of that money you were carrying around on you.

Other than some disagreeable quirks though, I still think it's a great game, I just wish it was on PC..


----------



## Tinnitus Man

CyberAmplified said:


> *Red Dead Redemption 2 - 6/10*
> That's not to say I hate the game or anything, I just think they focused too much on action and story and not so much on the freedom of exploration and the nudge of being able to do what YOU want to do and not what your missions want.



I didn't find this at all.  As long as you ignore the yellow markers for the story missions, you're free to do whatever you want and take as long as you want doing it.  The trapper challenges do encourage you to dive into many aspects of the game, and the other collectable strands also neccessitate/demand taking time out to explore.  I did everything I needed to in Shadow of the Tomb Raider and spent 70 hours doing that.  I'm now close to spending 700 hours in RDR2 and still have many hours until completion.


----------



## CyberAmplified

Tinnitus Man said:


> I didn't find this at all.  As long as you ignore the yellow markers for the story missions, you're free to do whatever you want and take as long as you want doing it.  The trapper challenges do encourage you to dive into many aspects of the game, and the other collectable strands also neccessitate/demand taking time out to explore.  I did everything I needed to in Shadow of the Tomb Raider and spent 70 hours doing that.  I'm now close to spending 700 hours in RDR2 and still have many hours until completion.



I get where you're coming from. I think what I mean as far as it's too story driven is that the whole aspect of wanting to be a good guy/bad guy and the honor system that is presented to you seems to be influenced way too heavily on the story missions. For example, 



Spoiler: Spoiler



That mission where you break Micah out of jail in Strawberry and shoot up half a town and get a massive bounty on your head in that area.


 I suppose I just use Skyrim as the baseline for a true free-roam game, which I admit is a little biased. But the missions in Skyrim felt less taxing and the exposition was strewn out over as long as you took to complete it. Now I don't have anywhere near 700 hours into RDR2, not even close, so I can't talk about the game too much, I haven't experienced all the freedoms there is to offer. I suppose this is more my opinion as someone who hasn't really gone too deep into the game yet, one thing I definitely wasn't too fond of was the introduction. How chapter one had you play through a couple hours of prologue before the free world opened up. I understand having a prologue to introduce you to the plot and the world but it just seemed a tad too much of a slow start. 
Despite everything though I still think it's one of the best games I've owned in quite a long time. Including some newer AAA's that have come out I have to say that RDR2 is one of the best. I guess I just miss the original Red Dead Redemption, and I'm afraid of how much R* will invest into the multiplayer mode like they did with the Grand Theft Auto series. Hopefully it will stay tried and true for the future to come. I guess only time can tell,


----------



## APK000

I am waiting for the DMC5. It will be great.


----------



## GreenBow (Mar 8, 2019)

I recently bought the Gears Of War: Ultimate Edition. (Windows 10 version.) Can't believe I paid £23 for it, but whatever.

It's still a good game, and looks good in the remastering. However sometimes it still looks very old.

It has some bad performance issues too. One being you have to set frame rate to unlimited or the highest setting, otherwise you get horrific stutter. (I think there is another alternative if you want to keep a lower frame rate limit. You might have to turn all other settings down.) It makes no sense, but my PC can easily max the game's settings. It's just that the frame rate limiter causes an issue.. … The other problem that the game has, are quite regular frame rate drops. These happens when the GPU and CPU are no where near maxed. There are forums full of folk trying to fix that.

In the end though, the game is playable and still worth playing. At the price I paid, I could not rate it very highly, for a mix of reasons. Firstly the price for a game with serious performance issues. (If you don't know to set frame rate limit to unlimited, then it's barely playable due to stutter.) Secondly because difficulty levels don't make sense. Hard difficulty setting is merciless. Then normal difficulty is a cakewalk. You're either screaming at it on hard, or bored stupid on normal.

Playing on hard means getting stuck at most checkpoints by dying a lot. It means that the bits of story in between are too far spread out by player checkpoint fury.

5/10.


----------



## GreenBow (Mar 11, 2019)

Gears of War 4. (PC windows 10)  .........… 9/10.

Just a good game all round, for the Gears series and formula.

It didn't suffer the same problem that Gears 1 did, for me. On hard difficulty it was a fair and balanced play. Whereas Gears 1 was evil on hard difficulty.

Shame about the end boss fight which was hard to work out what to do. It didn't make much sense to me. Anyway, after a google I managed it not too painfully after maybe twenty goes in total.


----------



## Playstation (Mar 14, 2019)

Majin and The Forsaken Kingdom

7/10


----------



## GreenBow (Mar 18, 2019)

Tom Clancy: The Divison 2. ………...8.3/10
_It's actually quite hard to rate, because sometimes I totally love it._

(Looks like they patched a bug that causes skills like turret deploy to cancel after just seconds. Not sure though.)

Quite a bit better than The Divison 1, in many ways, and fractionally worse in others.

Like side missions are no longer many 'go here - press F' quests. Missions are good, and combat is really good sometimes. D2 looks better by default, and more open. It's not claustrophobic and bit depressing, like the D1 map.


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 2, 2019)

The Division 2. Finished as far as end-game, and a bit further.

The main game is a blast. The main and side missions, and gunfighting, are all top notch. The world is gorgeous, the sound engineering is good, and it's all immersive.

It's mired by some daft decisions, like group-sets on armour. (Means we end up hoarding and checking all the time.) A.I. can see you through smoke and bushes, as always in games.

However I think I would only rate it up to the end of the main game. The end-game content just re-uses the same map and destinations and buildings. However there's just a new faction to sort out. The enemy numbers go up a lot, so you're running low on ammo a lot, and getting generally distressed. I have seen it said before that end-game content is uninspiring. That's how I find it, and I feel like the game ended with the main missions ending. The side quests and control points which we take over, are all quality. This adds up to a really good main game.

I think I got about sixty-two hours out of the main game. There seems to be quite a bit more to do with what they call World Tier levels. Just means you need to complete certain end-game mission, and have a certain gear score, to take on strongholds. However it just feels like mopping up again after the main game.

Div 2, is very hard to rate numerically. I loved it, but am feeling a little down on the end-game material. Only time will tell if the DLC are any good, to make it worth revisiting with the same character. Otherwise it's worth a replay sometime, with a new character and save slot.

I think I am going to say 7.7/10. ………. I would have said 8.4/10 without group-set armours parts, and having to pour long-time over statistics. … Really, The Division 2 is a have-to-play game. While a score of 8.4 at most may not seem like a must play game though, I had a blast with Div 2.


----------



## protoss

Sekiro: Shadows Die 6 hundred million times 

8/10

Extremely difficult. Harder than Bloodborne


----------



## GreenBow

protoss said:


> Sekiro: Shadows Die 6 hundred million times
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Extremely difficult. Harder than Bloodborne



The Independent review of Sekiro, said it seemed easier than Souls. I almost bought it on that review. (Long story short, will wait for a sale.)

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...t-brutal-challenge-death-review-a8838546.html


----------



## oqvist

Generation zero. Really hard game to rate because being so biased being swedish. It has the same garbage bins and other stuff from our summer house and recognize so much from the military service etc I get so grounded with the locations. They have done a stellar job with the environments... However it´s an indie title on a triple A graphics engine so it does show that there is limited resoursce. Mainly on the in door environments. Every house is the same pretty much. But it´s not a loot based dungeon title like elder scrolls it really don´t hurt it much. Loot does respawn. Still there is collectibles you can hunt if you wish that gives you xp and the feel of completion if you want that. But then I would not recommend getting this for that maybe shadow of the tomb raider 

This title is certainly not for the attention span zero guys. There is seldom a rush anywhere even though you can be totally swamped by robots but I just love the world simulation. The sound through my HD 800S is pure magic. Never heard gun shots like this and all the sounds in the forest is really well done and love the synth soundtrack. It´s equally good on the ears as on the eye.

It´s the developers behind The Hunter series it´s not the Avalanche guys behind games like Just cause. The Hunter fans has a much bigger chance of enjoying this then Just Cause fans. I had a lot of fun with Just Cause 2 and 3 they both have their merits. I do feel the title is quite misunderstood maybe because most binds Avalanche to Just Cause franchise which is very action oriented. Or they expect more from the indoor environments or more phantastic less realistic missions. I would go nuts if I would try to be a completist and loot every house but there is no reason as loot respawns it´s never meant to be a looting simulator... I walk past  most places. If there is collectibles or weapons to be found I do make an effort finding these. They are thankfully marked when you find a location so you know if there is special loot or not.

Things I would want to see. A stash would help me a lot. As it´s I am constantly walking around with full inventory. I maxed it out but I still have to prioritize what to carry. You can drop things on the ground but it´s not that safe.
Bug fixes is needed. It´s released a bit early for sure. I have a mission that is currently broken otherwise it hasn´t been that painful so far but you can count on a crash every 3h or so. 

A very biased 9/10. It´s so unique I can´t get this with any other title I played. It´s empty yes but that is kind of the point with an apocalypse? Non swedish 7/10 may be overly generous.

Jus


----------



## GreenBow

Inventory management is one of the most annoying parts of some games, e.g. Elder Scrolls.

I know it's unrealistic to be able to carry almost unlimited inventory. However it's when they put extra qualities on items, and groupsets, then you end up holding on to kit.


----------



## Arniesb

GreenBow said:


> Inventory management is one of the most annoying parts of some games, e.g. Elder Scrolls.
> 
> I know it's unrealistic to be able to carry almost unlimited inventory. However it's when they put extra qualities on items, and groupsets, then you end up holding on to kit.


I agree its annoying... standart weapons for each class with few different armors would be enough. Just more focus on Decision making, quest variety and skills.
Many times rpg games try to focus on everything and result to weak gameplay like witcher 3.
I rather have skilled based gameplay than Fallout, Skyrim, witcher based gameplay mentality when youre high level youre unbeatable because level is more important than skill.


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 1, 2019)

Arniesb said:


> I agree its annoying... standart weapons for each class with few different armors would be enough. Just more focus on Decision making, quest variety and skills.
> Many times rpg games try to focus on everything and result to weak gameplay like witcher 3.
> I rather have skilled based gameplay than Fallout, Skyrim, witcher based gameplay mentality when youre high level youre unbeatable because level is more important than skill.



Witcher 3 is actually the only open world game I am thinking of replaying. It's inventory management did get me down, but not until later on in the game. At first, and at mid point, it was easy to choose what to keep and sell.

I actually still have a save file, near the beginning of a game, file for the Expansion of Dungeon Siege 2. I played the main game, and carried my character over to the expansion. However the inventory was full of stuff I could not sell because of group sets. Game over. 

I suppose I could just dump everything in inventory at a store and start playing again. I just gave up out of lost patience with inventory over the first game.


----------



## Kukuk

I've been playing Final Fantasy 14 again, getting ready for the new expansion. It's been rocky getting the game to properly click with me. I'll hit it really hard for like two weeks, then ease up, then hit it hard again, and back and forth. One of my issues with it is it feels like the game doesn't respect your time. The game has a large focus on story, but the cut scenes and dialogue drag out to really extreme lengths. If a character is telling you where to go, or what to do next, it's going to explain it to you in 100 lines of dialogue. And each line of dialogue is going to be needlessly wordy. The cynic in me thinks it's to drag out your subscription time, but I feel like there's better was to keep you p(l)aying. SWTOR was the MMO I came from, and I felt that because it was fully voiced-over, it required them to be a little more concise with their writing, since voice overs aren't cheap!

The gameplay is pretty satisfying, though. Dungeons and class mechanics are very simplistic compared to SWTOR, but I can kinda understand why that is. With so many different classes, and integrating group content into the main story, it would be pretty off-putting to have really intricate mechanics for more casual players to overcome. There's also a certain style over function with everything, which again, I can understand, and I don't mind. I'm guessing more people are coming to this game from the background of a Final Fantasy fan, rather than as an MMO fan.

I think I'd give the game a solid 7/10.


----------



## benshabat

Currently plugging away at Division 2.  The world and level design keeps surprising me...like, holy crap I'm actually in a space center! And a planetarium! It feels very true to life.


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 4, 2019)

benshabat said:


> Currently plugging away at Division 2.  The world and level design keeps surprising me...like, holy crap I'm actually in a space center! And a planetarium! It feels very true to life.



Division 2 is strong to the end. Or it was for me. I could not get over how much fun the gunfights were. I used long range marksman rifles, put a turret in front of me, and assault rifle for when they got closer. I could take out many if not all of a small group of enemies from range. The fights 95% of the time, were a blast.

I think the shock with Div 2, was that it was a fully filled out game on launch, meaning nothing like Div 1. There are great missions in Div 2, and the side missions felt like main game content.

I was actually very hesitant over Division 2 when it was announced, due to my time with Div 1. However I tried the open beta of Div 2, and that was it; I just wanted so much to play on.

I may have even rated my impressions of Div 2 a bit low. I recall being very immersed in the game and graphics. However I rated it finally after some time in end-game content, which I found too hard. Plus I was worn down by armour group-sets by then.


----------



## GreenBow

The Borderlands series has been getting a make-over. BL1, has been remastered. BL2 and TPS, have both had UHD Texture packs added. The max effects off graphical updates are in 4K, but other resolutions get a boost too.

I tried playing some of BL2. It looks very good. My monitor is 1440p, and I tired 4K with Nvidia DSR. I got some stutter from that; more than micro-stutter but not bad stutter. At 1440p it was smooth.



Division 2 has been getting a minor update. Like negative attributes to some weapon mods, have been removed. 

I wish they would also remove that you can't stop reloading a marksman rifle, when you want to fire. You have to wait for the whole reload. If you could stop reloading and shoot, it would be much slicker. 

I think I'd rate it easy 8.5 at that. If they could somehow simplify group-sets on armour then I would rate it 9/10. Solid shooter.


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 14, 2019)

Playing through Crysis 3 again, ………….  8/10.

I like it, but I have always found it hard. First time I played, I thought "No thanks", to the bow. The result was one of the hardest games that I ever played. The king of restart last checkpoint.

Second time I tried out the bow. While it made Crysis 3 a lot easier, I felt like I wanted to use the guns. I have 88 hours total game time in Crysis 3, and I almost resent that you are mostly forced to use the bow. Every subsequent replay has meant using bow. While using the bow means you can stay cloaked and fire, but its drawbacks are many. If you get 'seen', most times an enemy will kill you because the bow is slow to re-fire.

I never tried going back to using only guns, because once was enough. (Whereas to me, a Crysis game to me should be about guns.)

The checkpoint system can also be traitorous. Like today I cleared the second ceph AAA. Then made my way right across the map to get some special ammo. It meant hacking about ten lots of ceph mines, at least. Taking out a tripod. Lots (loads) of running about looking for special ammo. Then I died when I went for the third AAA, when  close to where you start the approach. I shut down the game, sick after running about doing so much work. Only to die and find myself back at the end of the second ceph AAA. (*^^(%$$% checkpoints.)


----------



## Arniesb

Did you play online games? For me a lot of Shooters were hard until I mastered CS GO.


----------



## GreenBow

Arniesb said:


> Did you play online games? For me a lot of Shooters were hard until I mastered CS GO.



I don't play any online multiplayer games. 

Are you saying that you thought Crysis 3 was easy enough using guns?  Me finding Crysis 3 hard with guns was not down to inexperience with shooters.


----------



## Arniesb

GreenBow said:


> I don't play any online multiplayer games.
> 
> Are you saying that you thought Crysis 3 was easy enough using guns?  Me finding Crysis 3 hard with guns was not down to inexperience with shooters.


I think Playing Multiplayer helps to get knowledge on fps games mechanics, important settings. Do you have 
* Enhance Pointer Precision turned on?*


----------



## kova4a

7.5/10
Finally, had some time to play Sekiro. I'm a big Souls fan but I'm just not really feeling it. The new environment and overall aesthetics give a fresh feeling for a while but then it kinda gets old too fast. The art design is nowhere near as inspiring as any of the Souls games

The stealth mechanics are lackluster and could have been much more polished. As it stands you just kill one guy then run away and hide, wait for them to forget about you and repeat. The verticality and freedom of movement actually make the game quite easier than the Souls game as you can completely avoid fighting most enemies. 

The fighting mechanics are entertaining but it kinda feels like a brawler with quicktime events as the unblockable attacks are essentially the same thing. In the beginning it can be a bit jarring to get the hang of it but once you get used to the different attacks and learn when to use a jump or mikiri counter it gets much easier. You just have to stop playing the game as a Souls game as it's nothing like one. The hitboxes are ridiculous. the iframes are almost non-existent, the enemies' attacks are tracking your movements, so you can't just dodge them. You need to learn the new mechanics and stick to them. I did die a lot, many many times, but still nothing like while trying to git gud at Demon's Souls.

The sculptor's idols are also quite generously spread around most times having one right before the boss, which allows you to focus on beating it right away instead of being forced to go through numerous locations and enemies again and again like with the Souls games. 

I can see why there's no PvP though, as the fighting mechanics will just lead to several-hour long fights just waiting for your opponent to make a mistake or just completely obliterating players who don't have the hang of the game. 

It's an entertaining game overall but it lacks the scale and imagination of the Souls series.


----------



## GreenBow

Have noticed that there is a quite good sale on EA Origin at the moment. Good prices and for quite a long time. 

I bought Star Wars: Battlefront 2 only for the campaign, a while ago for about £8. However it started off as playing as the enemy of the good characters. Since it was a short campaign I decided not to keep it and refunded. However now it's for sale for about £3.74, and probably worth a buy. Lots of deals.


----------



## oqvist

I am trying a bit of everything at the moment. Still not done with Generation zero. I am not impressed with the rate of bug fixes I guess we will just have to live with it. For me it´s not to bad I get a crash every 2-3 hours or so. And there is seldom any huge consequence of dying.

Been doing a bit steep and Ace Combat 7 as well. Both in general quite easy but occasionally frustrating. But in a good way I guess. I will never master the skydiving in Steep though. Those damn balloons and hoops... 

Really disappointed that they locked hotas out from Ace Combat 7. There is some workarounds but it´s unnecessary tricky to get it working. They striked a deal with thrustmasters want you to buy a specific HOTAS... But game is fun though I can´t say the planes feel all that great. Kind of have better memories of ace Combat 6 need to try that as well. It will probably feel dated.


----------



## GreenBow (Apr 18, 2019)

I went ahead and bought Star Wars: Battlefront 2, from EA Origin, at £3.74. Glad I did.

I imagine it will be a short campaign, at maybe five hours, and I won't play multiplayer. Therefore getting a bargain price was essential.

I was initially put off by the main character being initially on the side of the empire. However the main character does change sides. It can feel a bit off at first, shooting enemies, that are actually on the good side of the Star Wars films. Once you pass that off though, in you mind, it becomes a good game. The scenery is top notch, and the gunplay is good enough easily. You go from flying a Tie-Fighter, to then flying an X-Wing. Whizzing about in space near Empire Star Destroyers, and Rebellion Cruisers.

I can't fathom some of the new skills, but I don't care. I like the ones I have, and I just play on. For £3.74 (current sale price), this is a fantastic dip into the Star Wars universe.

Rating. I don't know. At this price, after three hours play, 8/10.


----------



## oqvist

So single player is actually fun? When it was released there was complaints about it being empty. I tried it at some mall and it was quite empty.


----------



## Kukuk

Playing Dragon's Dogma for the millionth time, this time on Switch. A true 10/10 game in my book.

On the surface it looks like a Dark Souls-esque game, but it's not really. It's almost more like Elder Scrolls meets Monster Hunter, with a little bit of it's own flavor added. Really good story, really good combat, lots to do: it's an easy recommendation for someone looking for an RPG to play.


----------



## GreenBow

Kukuk said:


> Playing Dragon's Dogma for the millionth time, this time on Switch. A true 10/10 game in my book.
> 
> On the surface it looks like a Dark Souls-esque game, but it's not really. It's almost more like Elder Scrolls meets Monster Hunter, with a little bit of it's own flavor added. Really good story, really good combat, lots to do: it's an easy recommendation for someone looking for an RPG to play.



Is that Dragon's Dogma, or Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen?

I have the Dark Arisen game on my Steam wishlist for a long time, but never got to buying it.


----------



## Jason Van Patten

Two games I'm currently playing:

Rainbow Six: Siege - 6/10.  This isn't a new title, and my appreciation for it has declined severely since it was launched (I've been playing it since the start).  I think the game itself is fine, I'm just not enjoying playing it as much as I used to.  The match-making generally puts me against people I shouldn't be playing with.  They're far better than I'll ever hope to be, and I usually get steam-rolled.  From an audio perspective: Siege's audio is a complete joke.  The sound effects are superb, but the directional audio location is one of the worst in any game I've played in a long while.  Basically, in Siege, sound looks for an opening to go through which... isn't how sound works.  In Siege, the virtual sound waves don't travel through walls, they travel down the hall, looking for an opening in the wall (door, window, hole that was just blasted open) to get through.  So, for instance, a guy could be standing on the other side of a wall from you, making a bunch of noise.  You'd hear him from the doorway on your left.  That's... bad.  Ubi strikes again.

Battlefield V - 8/10.  I've loved the BF series since BF2.  This one is challenging at first because it's a lot different from previous games.  Visibility is atrocious, but they're working on it.  Gun play is superb; it requires actual skill to control the recoil and there's no random deviation of bullets.  It's a fun game overall, but it desperately needs more maps.  That said: Dice completely FUBAR'd the audio in this game.  Which is stunning, given Dice.  They're literally the best audio engineers in the entire gaming industry, by several orders of magnitude.  No other studio can come close to them.  But: they f'd up with BFV.  In their effort to create a somewhat realistic experience (which we don't want, because this is Battlefield, not a sim...) they use a LOT of audio ducking in the game.  Way too much of it, in fact.  So much so that certain sounds just don't get played... at all.  Like the footsteps of the guy behind you.  Or a ****ing TANK that's rolling up behind you in some cases.  This isn't a case of audio hardware, PC configuration, or game configuration.  The sounds just aren't being played at all.  And that's a bad thing.  The common complaint is that "footstep audio sucks!"  Dice decided to try and fix this by blindly cranking the output volume on just footsteps.  The results?  You could hear guys 20-30 meters away from you and they sounded like they were right on top of you.  This made audio very muddled and not too useful.  They've since made more adjustments, but it's still awful and nothing like previous BF titles.


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 4, 2019)

Far Cry New Dawn.

Shorter than any other FC game, so buying at discount is important. They spoilt it by bringing back Seed; (was actually shaking with anger by the end of his bit). Otherwise, lots of fun.


----------



## boozcool

Super Smash Bros for Nintendo Switch - 9/10 
Smash Ultimate is really the ultimate game in the Super Smash Bros. series. Too many characters at times but great for group play


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 4, 2019)

Resident Evil 2.

While I got into liking playing RE2 somewhat, it was disappointing. Am completely dismayed at its reception, although I am not the only one. Puzzle, oh yeah, puzzle, another puzzle, more puzzles, a puzzle, puzzle(?), another puzzle, puzzles, ah I see. It's a puzzler game, with a few zombies thrown in to make it seem like a survival horror.

4.5/10


----------



## Matez

It Lurks Below - 10/10. This is the Terraria alike game made by a guy who made Diablo.  Crazy good.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Ace Combat 7 - 7/10


----------



## cherylyn

Mario Odyssey for Switch: 8.5 / 10


----------



## ChijiroKuro

Hollow Knight (N Switch): 9.5/10 
The Legend Of Zelda: Breath Of The Wild: 10/10 ... In "Master Mode".


----------



## Cyanotic

Horizon Zero Dawn: 8/10
I'm about half-way through, really enjoying it so far. My girlfriend has a PS4 so I'm finally get to play the few exclusives that I was able to play being on PC/XB.


----------



## Slaphead

Cyanotic said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn: 8/10
> I'm about half-way through, really enjoying it so far. My girlfriend has a PS4 so I'm finally get to play the few exclusives that I was able to play being on PC/XB.



If you're only about halfway through then it gets better - Personally I'd rate HZD as a 10/10, although some may disagree with me.


----------



## mariopepper (Jul 5, 2019)

Dota 2
9/10. I am sure everyone who played dota2 at least once can say this game is awesome
I also used to play Crazy Road, a tricky racing game, you’re going to put on the role of a truck driver who ends up a hostage of a road situation. I downloaded it here and now it's one of my favorite racing games


----------



## GreenBow

Shadow Warrior 2. Bit of a mess, but OK. Generous 6/10.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig (Jun 30, 2019)

kova4a said:


> 7.5/10
> Finally, had some time to play Sekiro. I'm a big Souls fan but I'm just not really feeling it. The new environment and overall aesthetics give a fresh feeling for a while but then it kinda gets old too fast. The art design is nowhere near as inspiring as any of the Souls games
> 
> The stealth mechanics are lackluster and could have been much more polished. As it stands you just kill one guy then run away and hide, wait for them to forget about you and repeat. The verticality and freedom of movement actually make the game quite easier than the Souls game as you can completely avoid fighting most enemies.
> ...


Wow.

You gave a phenomenal description of it I feel.
I think you also explained to me why I have been dying so dang much and I never knew why until now. I really want to play it like a dark souls game but it just doesn’t have the same feeling as the other games.

It seems to pigeon hole you into playing it a certain way to win and that way for me isn’t completely fun...

Great review man


GreenBow said:


> Resident Evil 2.
> 
> While I got into liking playing RE2 somewhat, it was disappointing. Am completely dismayed at its reception, although I am not the only one. Puzzle, oh yeah, puzzle, another puzzle, more puzzles, a puzzle, puzzle(?), another puzzle, puzzles, ah I see. It's a puzzler game, with a few zombies thrown in to make it seem like a survival horror.
> 
> 4.5/10


Are you playing the new remake or the old one?


Matez said:


> It Lurks Below - 10/10. This is the Terraria alike game made by a guy who made Diablo.  Crazy good.


This for console or pc only?

I’m currently playing Uncharted 4 for the first time and I think about half way done? 

After playing this game I think that Naughty Dog may be the best game publisher out there right now. 

This game is not a 10/10 for me for random reasons. But when it comes to level design they are crazy good imo, and that’s where my kudos come from. I think adding story into the mix I would so far give this game an 8/10. If story was more on point then I would probably go 9 to 10/10


----------



## Amish

ESO: 6/10
POE: 9/10
Onward: 7/10


----------



## splits

Playing through Trine with my girlfriend at the moment, for being an unabashedly straightforward co-op puzzle / platformer I'd say 8/10.


----------



## jwbrent (Jul 4, 2019)

Sega Ages Virtua Racer on my Switch. Best $8 I’ve spent in a long while. 9/10


----------



## Matez

BunnyNamedCraig said:


> This game is not a 10/10 for me for random reasons. But when it comes to level design they are crazy good imo, and that’s where my kudos come from. I think adding story into the mix I would so far give this game an 8/10. If story was more on point then I would probably go 9 to 10/10



It's fair what you wrote. To me It Lurks Below to me is a great example of how much can be achieved via very simple measures and that's what I appreciate above everything else. So simple gameplay but so enjoyably rewarding. I keep my fingers crossed it'll be constantly updated!


----------



## jwbrent

ChijiroKuro said:


> Hollow Knight (N Switch): 9.5/10
> The Legend Of Zelda: Breath Of The Wild: 10/10 ... In "Master Mode".



I just picked up Hollow Knight since it was on sale and I read that it was a fantastic game.


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 7, 2019)

Sekiro: Shadows die twice. Not played too much, in terms of progression. However played 21 hours.

Honestly folks at this point, 5/10.

Brutal doesn't even begin to describe it. You kill about five or eight easier enemies, with a much tougher enemy thrown in. Then you get a mini-boss. Mini they call it when it's two hit kill. One hit if your health isn't all but full. Everywhere is like that. Once you take out the mini-bosses, they don't come back, meaning you press on. Then there will be two tough enemies to get past.

There's so much about it that I hate too. (While really not much to be overwhelmed about, or even like.) Like skills trees: you can't seven see ahead in a path of a skill tree. Meaning you can't decide which route to take, because you don't know what's coming. You just guess, and hope for the best. Skills are vaguely related though, so there's a chance of continuity. In a game of brutality though, I don't want anything vague.

Considering a score of 5/10, then it means I am sort of enjoying combat between mini-bosses. Sekiro should one of three ways for me. I end up liking it. I continue to crawl through it by clawing on with fingernails. Or I just give up.

I honestly regret giving FromSoft £40 of my money. I only risked it because Dark Sols 3 was one of my favourite games. Plus reviews of Sekiro are highly rated.


----------



## wmf

a mate has  this game, i personally havent  played it, but have watched  him play it... it didnt grab me at all.... not sure  how it got  all the high rated  reviews to be honest...


----------



## Matez

I for example enjoy Sekiro a lot. Perhaps I'm a bit biased and into everything FromSoftware. But how they changed this one in comparison to i.e. Bloodborne does the job for me, I hated Sekiro's fighting mechanic early on, but after significant learning curve and countless deaths, now the new combat system it's very rewarding to me. 

Bloodborne stil is on the first place, though.


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 9, 2019)

wmf said:


> a mate has  this game, i personally havent  played it, but have watched  him play it... it didnt grab me at all.... not sure  how it got  all the high rated  reviews to be honest...





Matez said:


> I for example enjoy Sekiro a lot. Perhaps I'm a bit biased and into everything FromSoftware. But how they changed this one in comparison to i.e. Bloodborne does the job for me, I hated Sekiro's fighting mechanic early on, but after significant learning curve and countless deaths, now the new combat system it's very rewarding to me.
> 
> Bloodborne stil is on the first place, though.



With 23 hours in Sekiro, I think I am making headway a bit with combat. Althoughthat might be because regular grunts are easier due to damage upgrade. However taking out the big drunken mini-boss was a relief. That gave me a slight sense of am I making progress. It was because I didn't take him head on. I found a way to tease his allies to fight and got them all, then did one backstab. the rest had to be done manually, because you can't get two backstabs. That manual fight was as close as it gets without resurrection. I had practically zero life left when  he went down.

Anyway after him I went through that building and took out a couple more grunts, then went down a hole. That was forward into what looks like another boss. I shut the game down, because it was the same thing again: five to ten enemies followed by a boss. I haven't quit, I am just a bit sick of it.

Sekiro on the other hand does represent thinking out a solution. I had to devise a plan to get the drunkard boss. That can be thought of as interesting, and I think I like that. The other side of that though is how unfair it is. Two hits from these mini-bosses, and it's over, while its tons of hits to kill them. It's like my sword is cack-blunt or something. (Sharpen it already. I have about 3000 coin. I wanna sharpen it. Buy a grinder or whatever.) … Yeah I know that's the point of bosses, but really so many of them. Sekiro would be better with less mini-bosses, more varied grunt-enemies, and more set. Rather than so many bosses, that they don't have to create much world.

Anyway I am gonna shut-up, coz I haven't finished it yet, and it's not my equivocal opinion. I might totally change my mind. It's going to be a long game though. 23 hours and only done one proper boss, and six mini-bosses. Am progressing at a crawl.

By the way, it's probably worth mentioning that Dark Souls 3 is one of only six games, in my Steam favourites. I have tons of games on Steam. I am also a bit of a FromSoft fan too; somewhat.


----------



## thewind32

GreenBow said:


> With 23 hours in Sekiro, I think I am making headway a bit with combat. Althoughthat might be because regular grunts are easier due to damage upgrade. However taking out the big drunken mini-boss was a relief. That gave me a slight sense of am I making progress. It was because I didn't take him head on. I found a way to tease his allies to fight and got them all, then did one backstab. the rest had to be done manually, because you can't get two backstabs. That manual fight was as close as it gets without resurrection. I had practically zero life left when  he went down.
> 
> Anyway after him I went through that building and took out a couple more grunts, then went down a hole. That was forward into what looks like another boss. I shut the game down, because it was the same thing again: five to ten enemies followed by a boss. I haven't quit, I am just a bit sick of it.
> 
> ...



Just to warn you, the upcoming boss is going to be a big test. It was a huge roadblock for me,  but personally, I felt that the game clicked with me after this upcoming boss, and I really enjoyed it all the way through.
If you get stuck here, know that the area you are in is optional, and you can return in the future when you have more health & damage upgrades. This boss is also harder than a couple of the bosses you'll encounter next on the main path, and I found myself cruising through them in comparison.
Also, it really helps to grind a bit and unlock more skills. Look up the skill trees on the wiki and plan ahead.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 10, 2019)

thewind32 said:


> Just to warn you, the upcoming boss is going to be a big test. It was a huge roadblock for me,  but personally, I felt that the game clicked with me after this upcoming boss, and I really enjoyed it all the way through.
> If you get stuck here, know that the area you are in is optional, and you can return in the future when you have more health & damage upgrades. This boss is also harder than a couple of the bosses you'll encounter next on the main path, and I found myself cruising through them in comparison.
> Also, it really helps to grind a bit and unlock more skills. Look up the skill trees on the wiki and plan ahead.
> Good luck and have fun!



Yeah that was a hard fight: I just beat her tonight. Took me very many attempts, and I think up to two  hours.

By the way everyone, I should also note that I did an action in Sekiro that makes it harder. There is a bell that can be rung, and I thought ringing it again cancelled the effect. Anyway today I found out how to cancel the effect.  .. Meaning I had been playing Sekiro in beast most. I will play some more before I try to figure out exactly how hard it is. However to me at the moment, it's still a vey brutal game. Just not quite as brutal as before.


----------



## Matez

GreenBow said:


> one backstab



Yup, many bosses can be backstabbed and it always makes things this much easier. Even one health globe gone due to backstabbing makes a big difference. Sekiro rewards silent playstyle far more than any other soulsborne game and I'm glad this mechanic is this important in FromSoftware's latest.


----------



## clouddasher

It may be an older game, but I recently picked up DOTA2 and am loving it. There is something about the learning process that is just fun.


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 26, 2019)

Rage 2 is better than you might think. From what I understand, quite a few of its negative reviews were from bugs, many of which have been fixed.

I am playing on 'nightmare' difficulty. Yep it's hard, or until you get upgraded according to folk.

I still give it easy 8/10, and maybe more. Hard to rate fully yet because have not played too much. (Maybe 8.3/10, but it suits my playstyle, so YMMV.) After kills I sometimes get the word 'beautiful' rolls across my mind. It's not that Rage 2 is a work of art or masterpiece or anything like that. It's just the feeling of that kill. While the combat is praised, the feeling is something else. It's more like 'ohhh nice'.

Also I noticed that while the wasteland is kind of empty yeah, and that gets mentioned negatively. I don't find that even a slight issue, because it feels right for the setting.

In fact a lot of things that we see folk raise about Rage 2, are not even true. Like some folk say the vehicle feels light and drives poorly. However it drives like it weighs a ton, and it's meant to. It will drive through just about any object, besides buildings. Whereas i saw one criticism saying that it will stop dead for a tiny object. Not the case.

Am starting to think some folk have just spent time thinking of things to criticise which are not true. While overall I can see maybe why some folk would not like Rage 2, whereas it's my thing.


----------



## TLAS43

Currently playing through Hollow Knight. I'm fairly early in the game so being judgemental is kind of difficult, but so far I'd give it an 8.5/10. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Kukuk

STILL playing Final Fantasy 14. I've just recently cleared Stormblood, and am now making my way through the post-game of that.

I have to say, the last two expansions have made much better use of the player's time than the base game. Dialogue is still a little wordy, but it's more interesting. Between the two expansions I've beaten, I think I like Heavensward a little better, but Stormblood was a little more upbeat compared to the endlessly dour tone of Heavensward.

The stop-and-go pace of the story is a little annoying, particularly with regard to the story dungeons and trials. I play overnight, when queues don't pop, so I basically have to stop playing until evening time the next day to progress through the story if I hit a dungeon.

Still, I'm enjoying the game very much. A solid 9/10 at this point.


----------



## oqvist

Skyrim VR 10/10

Truly is the way it was meant to be played.

I am using gamepad though. Bethesdas has weird ideas of control Scheme in vr


----------



## GreenBow

RAGE 2 - 8.5/10.


----------



## JR1911

*NieR: Automata
*
9,5/10


----------



## GreenBow

JR1911 said:


> *NieR: Automata
> *
> 9,5/10


 
Am looking forward to NA. Hope it's as good as they say. Sometimes I buy games that are revered and people go mad about, and then I hate them. Like Metal Gear Solid 5, or Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. (Only played a few hours each of those, because I could not tolerate any more of either.)


----------



## JR1911

GreenBow said:


> Am looking forward to NA. Hope it's as good as they say. Sometimes I buy games that are revered and people go mad about, and then I hate them. Like Metal Gear Solid 5, or Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice. (Only played a few hours each of those, because I could not tolerate any more of either.)



For me N:A ended up being better than I had expected, it really was a unique experience. The only reason I didn't give it a 10/10 was that there were a few slightly annoying mechanics in the game and since I decided to go for the platinum trophy legit instead of using the trophy shop, grinding for all the materials needed for the pod upgrades got a bit boring.

Just try to avoid any spoilers and I believe you'll have a great time with the game. Also be sure to do all endings A-E. Doing only one playthrough really reveals only a fraction of the story.


----------



## GreenBow

JR1911 said:


> For me N:A ended up being better than I had expected, it really was a unique experience. The only reason I didn't give it a 10/10 was that there were a few slightly annoying mechanics in the game and since I decided to go for the platinum trophy legit instead of using the trophy shop, grinding for all the materials needed for the pod upgrades got a bit boring.
> 
> Just try to avoid any spoilers and I believe you'll have a great time with the game. Also be sure to do all endings A-E. Doing only one playthrough really reveals only a fraction of the story.



Yeah I bought NA during the Summer Sale. Not got to NA yet, because I played Sekiro, (or rather most of it), and I played RAGE 2. 

I don't have a controller, so I will be going kb+m warrior style, haha.


----------



## F700

Suikoden II on PS1. One of the most underrated RPG. 9/10.


----------



## RandomGuy

Mario Odyssey on Switch. Dunno why I haven't tried playing it until now but I'm really enjoying it! 10/10


----------



## mmmadog

Far cry 4 has me hooked right now and I just downloaded Far cry 5. Fun game and they are both on sale at uplay


----------



## oqvist

Skyrim VR. Most immersive and best rpg of all time


----------



## GreenBow

Talking of Skyrim, I recently came across Enderal: Forgotten Stories. A free game, and mod on Steam, said to be better than Skyrim.


----------



## edoin

Witcher 3 on PC 11/10


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 24, 2019)

*Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night - (8.8/10)*

From the maker of Castlevania: Symphony of the night.  Still a side-scrolling action game from the 2d era with updated graphs to 2.5d utilizing polygons instead of sprites.  It's got the old school side scrolling feel with roleplaying elements such as being able to obtain various items to change equipments such as protective outfits, artifacts, weapons, etc.. in addition to dispensible items such as potions, mana, etc..  So, it's like Diablo in a side-scrolling sense.  From what I've read, the genre of this type is catagorized as Metroidvania, which I whole-heartedly agree with.  Which is based on Metroid and Castlevania series having similarities in map design, and being able to upgrades items, etc..  Since it's a type of games I've grown up with, I really do like the games in the Castlevaia franschise, although Koki Igarashi (the designer of highly acclaimed Castlevania: Symphony of the Night) is no longer associated with Konami, and therefore can no longer use the Castlevania titles in his games.  But, this game is essentially Castlevania.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metroidvania

In terms of graphics, it's not anything evolutionary or high quality compared to the modern games out there.  Even when they show the close-up of the characters, the low quality of polygon render really shows.  From a distance though, the game looks pretty good.  For these type of games it's mainly about the gameplay, so it does excel in that department.

I would highly recommend this game.  I know it's another Castlevania like game that seem repetitive in formula, but for some reason it doesn't seem to get tiring.


----------



## Orcworm

I've been hooked on FF14 for a few months now - I didn't think an MMO could compete with WoW in terms of end-game raiding content, but so far I've been really impressed. 

I wish they'd take a look at refreshing or redesigning earlier content though - it's an absolute slog to get through the first ~50 levels with the amount of old quests that lock you out of the expansions.


----------



## Kukuk

Orcworm said:


> I've been hooked on FF14 for a few months now - I didn't think an MMO could compete with WoW in terms of end-game raiding content, but so far I've been really impressed.
> 
> I wish they'd take a look at refreshing or redesigning earlier content though - it's an absolute slog to get through the first ~50 levels with the amount of old quests that lock you out of the expansions.



Looking back at the quests between the base game and Heavensward, it's probably the least fun I've ever had playing a game. The time spent felt like an expansion in and of itself, but without anything interesting added.

Once you hit Heavensward, its smooth sailing from then on out. Even the quests between each expansion are fantastic.


----------



## Kukuk

Speaking of FF14, I just beat Shadowbringers. Man, what a a thrill ride! This game has been on a fantastic upward swing, and I'm really excited to see where it's going to go next.

With this expansion they've moved away from some of the dry politics of the previous game and expansions, and devoted pretty much the entire thing to new ideas and plot threads. Gameplay, while mostly unchanged, brings some nice features, like the Trust system, which lets you run dungeons with AI companions. This dramatically cuts down on the stop-and-go pacing, and lets you repeat dungeons for loot, without having to fight for drops.

At this point it's become a 10/10 experience to me. It's going to be hard to top Shadowbringers, but I have no doubt they can do it.

As an aside, this mount is oddly cute. It reminds me of picking up a kitten (or bunny!) by the scruff of the neck and carrying them around. Your character just goes limp as it carries you.


----------



## NZtechfreak

Fire Emblem Fates Three Houses. 9/10, one point docked for being too easy even on hard/classic - once lunatic difficulty is released will be better.


----------



## knivek

Been playing Elder Scrolls Online for almost 2 years now..  been thinking of getting back into WoW Classic but the anxiety of not knowing what class to play and not having a dungeon group to farm with really makes me say no.


----------



## Nev83

F700 said:


> Suikoden II on PS1. One of the most underrated RPG. 9/10.


Ah that brings back memories, didnt see sun for weeks back then hehe


----------



## Inspectre

APB: Reloaded.  5/10.  Gameplay is still... so so.  Just feeling nostalgic for my characters, really.  For anyone who's interested in trying it, I'd say wait until the server merge in October, should be more exciting then.

Also, KOTOR.  8/10.  Rating would be higher, but I can't make widescreen work, it's less cinematic because of this.  If anyone knows how to fix that, pls let me know :c


----------



## Amish

Amish said:


> ESO: 6/10
> POE: 9/10
> Onward: 7/10



Just playing ESO now and I will re-rate it at 7/10


----------



## GreenBow (Sep 6, 2019)

Trying the private beta of Ghost Recon: Breakpoint.

It's OK. I'd like to get it, but not straight away since I have other games to play. One thing that bugs me about it, is it has drone planes that spot you. They deploy normal smaller drones that shoot, but annoying they can move in an instant, making shooting them hard. Meanwhile they are shooting at you and other footbound enemies are closing right in. Bad mechanic if you ask me. Avoiding the drones is hard because there is not always time to find cover to hide.


----------



## Inspectre

GreenBow said:


> They deploy normal smaller drones that shoot, but annoying they can move in an instant, making shooting them hard.




I was thinking about GR, but that... sounds annoying.  Do you know if the community is complaining about it?
The Beta seems to be pretty glitchy, I'll definitely be waiting to see some youtube clips of the final game first before I buy.


----------



## knivek

Classic WoW.

8/10. 

Takes me back to tech school and late night raids.  Quit once we downed C'Thun.  Started again in WotLK, quit after server firsts for Cataclysm.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Battletech - 7.5/10

Been playing it for about a month now and have just under a 100 hours on it; playing on the weekends mostly.  Been a while since I played a turn-based strategy game.  I am thoroughly enjoying the heck out of it and glad I joined the Kickstarter, even though it ended up being my last one; which is not due to Battletech in any way shape or form (Meater Kickstarter drove me to hate crowd funding and swore it off).  

It can be pretty hard, depending on how the RNG treats you and if you make some mistakes during combat. There is a lot of information and details that you need to pay attention to during combat, which makes it very interesting and no two battles a like.  You are usually out gunned and facing heavier mechs, so you really need to plan your strategy.  Which some times even the best strategy falls on it's face in front of the RNG, when it decides to give an enemy mech a head shot or a string of crits against you.  Or the biggest headache, when the RNG decides to drop enemy reinforcements right on top of the group of enemies you are currently facing........on the end of turn 1.  Pilots get injured and require time to heal, while mechs can have parts destroyed which also take time to replace.  So mistakes in combat have consequences that can carry over to the next missions or contracts.

What really makes the game interesting is even outside of combat you have to have a strategy.  You are basically running a Mercenary unit and have to watch your budget.  You take contracts to make money or salvage to build mechs.  You have to hire and train pilots, upgrade your ship to help cut down mech maintenance time and pilot injury recovery time.  Time is money and everything in game takes time, it is one of your most import assets to manage. 

Now I would give it a higher score, but it can be rough around the edges some.  As I mentioned, the RNG dropping enemy reinforcements right on top of you, keeping more than 5 or so saves really slows the game down, loading and menu interaction, and the longer the game is running the, higher the chance of it freezing or crashing.  To be honest, I have not had a game crash on me in probably a decade; this was the first.  

In the end, these issues do not detract from my enjoyment of running a Merc Unit that pilots massive walking death tanks, which I get to use to scrap other walking death tanks for parts!


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 28, 2019)

*Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night - (9/10)*

Very good side scrolling platformer.  If any of you are familiar with Castlevania: Synphony of the Night, you will find that this game by the same creater, and thus pretty much a similar game.  This catagory or genre this game fits in is what is coined as 'Metrovania.'  It's called 'Metrovania' due to having similar map layout and gameplay mechanics as the game called 'Metroid,' which is a genre that I really like.

Intiially I thought the graphics looked a bit dated, not really pushing the boundaries of today's graphic capabilities, but in terms of style, it has a well designed aesthetic to it.  I really appreciated the visuals of the Castlevania series for the artwork.

The previous side-scrolling Castlevania series were rendered with sprites, but this time they've gone a bit further with 3d rendering to what looks like 2.5d due to the game's side-scrolling perspective.  The game has role-playing aspects to the side-scrolling action, which creates more customized playing mechanics, similar to the Diablo series.  You gain access to new equipment such as armor or weapons as you progress forward.

The level designers have created some quest challenges you have to figure out, and certain ones are way less obvious than others, and in the end, you'd likely require a guide to get through the game.  This is downfall of the game experience, certain challenges that seems too difficult to figure out. Because I feel that a well designed puzzle elements are ones that the user can figure out over time. I don't recall SOTN having such difficulty.

I usually don't put much time into games due to sucking up too much of my time, but this one seems interesting enough to play through it.  This is the type of game I like, and it might be due to having old school game mechanics I grew up with.  I like this genre and I wish there were more such titles coming out of Japan.



Castlevania: SOTN (the classic)


----------



## GreenBow

Anyone else playing the open beta of Ghost Recon: Breakpoint?


----------



## royjl

Monster Hunter world (steam)


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Yo OuterWorlds so far 8 or 9/10

no bugs, version of Fallout in space. 

i deducted points because  so far the story isn’t that interesting to me. I get where there going with it so far but it seems to be kind of stagnant. Maybe I just need more time in the  main campaign to get it chuggin along. 

so far it’s pretty much all I wanted and no more


----------



## GreenBow

Trying, Steam free weekend of Generation Zero.


Both good when killing robots and boring because it feels lonely and empty. Scores 50% positive on Steam so I must be on the money.


----------



## oqvist

I love the 80:s synths and the very familiar surroundings as a Swede. Lives high on the atmosphere the emptiness kind of helps actually. Even though every Ikea House is the same and there is tons of buggs not just robots 

So its a modern classic and mediocre title technically at the same time. But its an indie team that just happens to have a triples A game engine to work with.


----------



## GreenBow

……. and what the heck have they done to the Steam client? 


(A bit of colour would have been nice, but it's a mess now.)


----------



## GreenBow

GreenBow said:


> ……. and what the heck have they done to the Steam client?
> 
> 
> (A bit of colour would have been nice, but it's a mess now.)



Actually not so bad now I found 'recently played' under a drop down menu. When I see library now, I can still easily access my latest game.

We need bigger or clearer library headers though.


----------



## swollazn

I recently finished control (8/10)

I enjoyed Alan Wake (made by same creators) a lot. However with control the story felt like a mess but the atmosphere makes for a great time. 

The physics in this game is so satisfying, that alone makes the gameplay a 10. There were a few bugs dealing with weapon progression which has been since fixed. Otherwise, solid game I recommend for action fans.


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 3, 2019)

Am sixteen hours into Deus Ex: Mankind Divided.

Slow game, maybe 7.5/10. Strange though, because while it's slow and takes masses of patience, when it rewards it feels all worth it.


Stupid, ridiculous, amount of hacking terminals. It often feels like all you do is hack. Then when you hack fails, its's permission denied - so you hit F9, again and again and again..


----------



## Amish

Green Hell 8/10
No Man's Sky 7/10
ESO 8/10
The Outer Worlds 5/10


----------



## tdockweiler

*Half Life 2- 8/10 *

I played through this twice before and somehow it's 10x more annoying than I remember.
I haven't even gotten to the Airboat levels yet.
I actually died way more than I should and climbing ladders is more of a chore than it should be.
I always get to the top and always fall off and have to redo it all over again.
It makes me really miss Dishonored and Fallout 3. I know those came later on.
BTW Anyone love Bioshock 2 but hate the others in the series? I must be the only one.
The love the hacking, turrets, gathering sequences and a lot of things you could do in part 1.
I found it extremely hard at first, but then found I was playing it all wrong and using my guns too much.
By the end you get extremely overpowered!

*Zelda: A Link to the Past - 10/10*

Probably my #1 all time favorite game and I usually try to play through this every year.
Been trying to play Links Awakening (Gameboy color version) but i'm surprised how much harder it is. Haven't played it since it originally came out!

*Fable 2 - 10/10*

I used to be obsessed with this game when I first started it. Played through it many times and always find it fun. Only real negative is that the controls aren't as good as they could be. Feel a bit sluggish, but perfect in actual combat!
It's also extremely easy, but I don't mind. 

I have so many funny memories from this game. 
One of them was when I was taking my girlfriend out on a date and wanted to propose to her. I targeted the wrong women with my engagement ring and my girlfriend got mad and took off running!
I spent the next half hour trying to get her to like me enough to not run away again (let's just say the way to do this doesn't equal reality).

I also got into the bad habit of trying to impress all the locals that they liked me too much and I had tons of people hanging around my house all day and being annoying.

My wife also started complaining that she wasn't getting enough allowance for the household budget so I moved my family to a covered wagon in a pirate village!


Unrelated note. I was thinking of getting a Nintendo DS just to play all the old Castlevania DS games. Loved those!
I'm so outdated on all the portable systems that somehow I forgot the Nintendo DS couldn't play 2DS games 
Hoping to play all the Dragon Quest games too despite them looking rather ugly.
The first RPG that got me hooked on them was Dragon Warrior 1 on the NES.
I eventually finished Dragon Warrior 4 and 2, but missed part 3.
It's hard to believe that Dragon Warrior 4 on the NES was like $70 on release if I remember right.
I think there were some Sega RPGS that were $80. I think it was due to the memory chip inside or whatever.

I also still miss Final Fantasy XI/Online.
The server I played on was dead so I paid money to switch to an active one but then lost interest.
For years I thought the game was just dead, but it's nowhere near that! Square Enix just hates to do server merges I guess.
A remaster for PS4 would be nice to see, but they already have FF14.
I think i've been playing FFXI since 2005 or whenever it was on the PS2 and supported dialup.
Favorite job was Beastmaster that I leveled solo and duo from 1-75 (before it was super easy to level).
Puppetmaster is really fun now, but is pretty hard to figure out without a lot of help others who play the job.
It's pretty cool soloing Shiva Prime on VD (Very Difficult) with your 2 hour.
I usually go with a Ranger build for my Automaton.


----------



## sigmasix

*Disco Elysium - 9/10*
RPG, lots of reading, but never played a game like this before in my many years, very high quality and clever, still thinking about it weeks later after completing it.

*Kingdom Come Deliverance - 9/10*
RPG, massive world in medieval days, only just started but so much to do and enjoy.

*Outer Worlds - 8/10*
RPG/Shooter, fun and funny game, short game play but high quality, easy to sit down and play

*Postal Redux - 8/10*
Isometric shooter, re-done from back in the day, lots of fun and mayhem

*Kenshi - 10/10*
Not sure how to class this one, pretty complicated, takes some time to get into and learn, but once you've got it not many games like this for base building and domination, check the reviews if you're keen


----------



## tdockweiler

*Bioshock 2 - 9/10*

I think this is now my third time trying to play through this game.
I actually prefer this to part 1 and 3 and actually can't stand those games for some reason.
I think I just like the gameplay in this one a lot more. I don't really play it for the story.
The hacking mini-games are better and there's more special abilities and upgrades. I also really like the idea of the remote hack darts etc.
Plus I find the adam extraction sequences to be fun and often kind of suspenseful. I'm not always that good at them though.
The first time I did one I died over and over. I guess it helps to use trap rivets! Duh!

The combat is kind of chaotic. It seems there is very little time for exploring because the enemies seem to always be respawning.
I feel like there is just so much to do in every level. I also make sure to do every extraction just to get more upgrades.
Early on some parts surprise you and some enemies can take off huge chunks of your health and kill you pretty fast.
Often I find myself needing to prepare for certain events and getting more medkits etc. 
For example, taking down a Big Sister, Big Daddy or doing an adam extraction.
The Big Sister arrives when you rescue all the little sisters in a level.

I guess one negative is that I don't really like playing through this game using a gun. I can seem to do just fine with my drill and upgrades.
It's a lot harder though using just the drill in earlier levels. By the end you get very overpowered.
I think towards the end I used my own security bots along with the bee swarm. Freezing enemies and using the drill worked well too.


PS When I first played this game I found it too hard! Turns out that for me it's a lot easier when you use your special abilities more along with the drill.
Using the rivet gun made me a really bad player somehow. I always ran out of ammo too. Hacking everything also helps a lot.

BTW did you know you can destroy a health station and get a free medkit? I think many are not aware of this! I know I wasn't at first. 
Of course this totally disables it.


----------



## pikapika

Tekken 7 - 5/10 
The best part about this game is the active community and the amazing gameplay. The story mode was okay, and the ending for all the characters were comedic endings. They didn't really put much effort into the story mode or endings, I was pretty sad about that. I have been a fan of Tekken since Tekken 3, but I do not have high hopes for any improvements in the story.


----------



## Orcworm

Hollow Knight - 9/10

I picked this up only recently after putting it off for several months thinking I wasn't going to enjoy it - I was definitely wrong about that. Really a must-play for any metroidvania fans, but I'd really encourage anyone to at least try it. I found it to be one of those games you really struggle to put down once you start, until you finish it.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 4, 2019)

Gears 5.

Fantastic sets in Act 1. ……. Act 2 and 3, graphics took a downturn. (Not finished Act 3 yet.)

Finding it brutal at times on 3/4 level of difficulty.

Notably since Act 2 it went semi-open world. Not seen that before in Gears games. It doesn't really affect the flow, in a difference from previous linear Gears games. We only zip across the open areas to get to mission places where were engage enemies.

Disappointed by the drop in graphical fidelity, but still loving the game. Maybe 8/10 so far. I have no issue with it being a female lead in this instalment either. Might be wise to be aware some folk are downvoting it because of that.



Halo: Master Chief Collection.

*Halo: Reach*. Disappointing launch. Sound problems making guns sound quiet and dull, and it's affecting almost everyone. In fact all in game audio is poor for almost everyone. Sometimes music works for me OK, and music is crystal clear in the menus. … To be honest it would seem a shame to play it right now, and I intend to wait for now. They are working on the audio bug though.

Micro-stuttering, that gets worse with uncapped frame rate. It means I have actually capped it back to 60 fps to keep it more stable, but it still micro-stutters though. (I suppose that might be expected since it's a console port, but they should have fixed it.)

I'd be surprised if they put a lot of effort into fixing Reach, since the entire MCC is selling at £30. Not like they are going to be making much money from it, so why would they invest time in it. Anyway, time will tell. … Since they are adding new features to Reach too, it seems like a tall order for them.


----------



## JR1911

*Red Dead Redemption 2
*
The game is often breathtakingly gorgeous and the world is very immersive but unfortunately actually playing it often feels like a chore with clunky controls and some questionable game design decisions. I understand that they're there to increase immersion but at least for me they also diminish the enjoyment I get from playing. The story also so far hasn't really seemed that interesting but I'm not far into it so hopefully that will change as I play more.

If I'd rate the game right now, I'd probably give it something like a 6-7/10. Hopefully that improves by the time I finish the game.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town (Gameboy Advance) - 7.5/10*

I have always wanted to try to get into this series. Played the SNES version for 5 minutes but never got into it.
This one is considered by many to be one of the best.
Started it up on my ancient Gameboy Advanced SP only to realize my version has no backlight!
It's nearly unplayable due to being so dim!
I actually went out and bought a $40 Nintendo DSi just for this game (and it's backlight).
Looks a LOT better!

Anyway, right now I find the game pretty tedious and somewhat annoying.
I think it's a game I could load up for a half hour every day though to play something real quick.
Right now I've barely made over $1000 and only have a few Chickens.
Have some crops, but I think I wasted my money by accidentally planting Turnips in summer.
Also found out that you can keep your Chickens outside and not have to be able to waste money on food for them (make your own fenced in area with rocks, logs etc).

I'm not sure of the point of this game, so i'll guess I'll try to make more money.
My only idea now is to get lots of Chickens, some cows and a sheep. Then make money off the wool or milk.

My character seems to be only able to last until 3pm from morning using any tool on the field or during mining.
He'll get tired, turn purple and usually end up in the hospital if I don't go and sleep.
It's kind of stupid how fast a single day passes in this game.
Then when I go mining I can only bring back 3 ores until I can afford a $5000 basket!

*Gran Turismo 3 - 8/10 (only one hour into it)*

I used to be addicted to part 2 and had to play this again until my copy of Gran Turismo 4 comes in.
I bought it last week on Amazon, but it was listed as "good" condition but had hundreds of scratches all over it and I had to return it.
I've actually owned a PS2 slim and it's the first time I turned it on in maybe 3 years!
Looks AWFUL with standard cables on my 37" bedroom HD TV.
Hopefully the component cables I ordered will improve things.
I know that with those you can enable 1080i widescreen mode.
I really need to get a new 4K TV (even though this won't help this game!). 
I won't get anything bigger than a 50" though. I'm sure $300 these days could get something decent.
I've read that some prefer to play old PS2 games like this on a CRT! Too bad not even thrift stores seem to carry those anymore.

So far i'm liking this game, but I only have a Mazda Miata. Only won the first two races and now need to invest in some new tired and then other upgrades.


----------



## tdockweiler

JR1911 said:


> *Red Dead Redemption 2
> *
> The game is often breathtakingly gorgeous and the world is very immersive but unfortunately actually *playing it often feels like a chore with clunky controls* and some questionable game design decisions. I understand that they're there to increase immersion but at least for me they also diminish the enjoyment I get from playing. The story also so far hasn't really seemed that interesting but I'm not far into it so hopefully that will change as I play more.
> 
> If I'd rate the game right now, I'd probably give it something like a 6-7/10. Hopefully that improves by the time I finish the game.



I had this problem with the first game. Played it an hour and gave up.
I must be the only one who can't also stand Witcher 3 because of the controls.

I also find it REALLY hard to get used to the clunky controls of Dark Souls after playing Dark Souls 2 and 3 for so long.
Of course with Dark Souls 2 you have to level the annoying Adaptability stat or something seems way off.

Now the new annoyance for me is when an onscreen character moves extremely slow for no reason.
I don't want to have to hold down a button to move slightly faster (to run is OK!).


----------



## Death_Block

Amish said:


> Green Hell 8/10
> No Man's Sky 7/10
> ESO 8/10
> The Outer Worlds 5/10


I'm feeling the same with outer world's. Just not really feeling it. Will keep on though,it might all make sense eventually


----------



## tdockweiler

*Gran Turismo 4 - 8/10*

Wow, this is such a grind early on. Only 600 credits for the early races. Takes forever to do any upgrades without selling reward cars.
For fast credits I found myself using Director's Mode and going semi "AFK" just for credits.

I have a Mitsubishi Evolution GS as my starter car and I can just barely beat the first track of the Four Wheel Drive meet with Turbo upgrade 1 (and other random upgrades).
One accidental slight drive off the road and I have no chance of winning. On my actual first win the 2nd car was only .600 seconds behind me.
Yes, it took me 6 tries to get first place. I think the car's handling just isn't that good yet.

I just got Turbo 2 upgrade and should now be able to win a little more easily.

The licenses are a lot harder too or so it seems. The Laguna Seca B test took me many many tries. Maybe 8 tries. Sad, I know!
On the fast tests I usually get bronze with no problem on the first try.

PS this looks a lot better now that I bought some component cables!
It's weird how most games don't even support widescreen.
I forgot how old the PS2 really is!


----------



## GreenBow

Crowbar collective updated Black mesa to a version containing the Xen levels. Game is still in early access, but compete.


----------



## leftside

tdockweiler said:


> *Bioshock 2 - 9/10*


One of the best games ever. Each major fight involves a lot of upfront planning/setting traps/hacking turrets/etc. Love it.

My favorite game I played this year was Dishonored 2. Very good story and awesome powers with both characters. Currently playing Wolfenstein: New Order. Again, a very good game, but oh boy some of the levels are hard - and that's only on medium difficulty. The checkpoints are quite long and there's no save capability, so I've redone a few levels. The good thing is your achievements don't get reset when you die, which allows you to reach those achievements more easily. I'm about 3/4 of the way through.


----------



## leftside

sigmasix said:


> *Disco Elysium - 9/10*
> RPG, lots of reading, but never played a game like this before in my many years, very high quality and clever, still thinking about it weeks later after completing it.
> 
> *Kingdom Come Deliverance - 9/10*
> ...



I just downloaded Postal Redux/Postal 2 and Disco Elysium in the Steam sale. Looking forward to Outer Worlds when it arrives on Steam next year.


----------



## Whitetriton

*Dragon Quest 11 "Echoes of An Elusive Age" on Switch- 7/10*

This game is like a tale of two halves to me.  There is some pretty good storytelling and fun combat one minute and incredibly stupid/juvenile writing and frustrating combat the next.  The game uses artificial challenges like taking away things you've gained (skills, party members, HP maximums) to make the battles more difficult (as opposed to making the enemies stronger/smarter/more numerous or requiring the player to find a particular strategy).  

Also, the game is too easy.  I have not had to revert to a saved game due to the death of my entire party once and I'm 50 hours in.  

I will finish it because I'm in too deep to want to stop now and I do genuinely want to know "what happens next". . .but had I known what the game entailed from the beginning, I'm not sure I would have picked up the controller.  In my opinion, at least 10 hours of the game could be cut and a better product would result.


----------



## GreenBow

leftside said:


> One of the best games ever. Each major fight involves a lot of upfront planning/setting traps/hacking turrets/etc. Love it.
> 
> My favorite game I played this year was Dishonored 2. Very good story and awesome powers with both characters. Currently playing Wolfenstein: New Order. Again, a very good game, but oh boy some of the levels are hard - and that's only on medium difficulty. The checkpoints are quite long and there's no save capability, so I've redone a few levels. The good thing is your achievements don't get reset when you die, which allows you to reach those achievements more easily. I'm about 3/4 of the way through.



I thought Dishonoured 2 had manual save. Have played it twice.


----------



## GreenBow

GreenBow said:


> Crowbar collective updated Black mesa to a version containing the Xen levels. Game is still in early access, but compete.



How to rate Black Mesa from Crowbar Collective. 

The first part of the game (before Xen), was an accurate reproduction of Half-Life. Xen was just a disaster. I think I would rate the whole game at about 7/10. Then with a warning of only buy if you like a lot of puzzles. Xen started well, but then Gonarch drove me mad. Then it was just puzzles and puzzles and puzzles. Followed by one of those going up in a lift and being attacked all the way up. However it wasn't just a normal longish lift ride. It went on for over half an hour. It went up, then dropped back down at least twice. Hade me quick-loading and driving me crazy. It's fair to say, I hated Xen in Black Mesa; hated it.


----------



## malocadi

Playing Resident Evil 2 remake at the moment which is so perfect for me. I used to game a lot but nowadays I simply don't have the time. What makes RE so perfect for me is that I can play for short periods at a time and I never feel lost thanks to the in game system. Plus of course the nostalgia. RE2 original was one of my favorite PS games. The Raccoon City police station is one of those unforgettable areas of any game for me.

I'm almost done with Leon's playthrough and already can't wait to start right over with Claire.

10/10


----------



## JR1911

*Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order
*
This game was sadly a big disappointment. Combat is clunky, the characters are mostly bland and uninteresting and story was nothing special but by far the biggest issue for me personally was the level design. The levels can get really complicated and this combined with no fast travel and a pretty useless map makes getting around in the game a real chore. Something is seriously wrong if you need to watch a 15 minute YouTube video just to be able to get back to your ship.

There's also nothing original about the game, it's just a mix of Dark Souls, Tomb Raider and Uncharted and it improves or innovates on nothing.

*5/10*


----------



## GreenBow

malocadi said:


> Playing Resident Evil 2 remake at the moment which is so perfect for me. I used to game a lot but nowadays I simply don't have the time. What makes RE so perfect for me is that I can play for short periods at a time and I never feel lost thanks to the in game system. Plus of course the nostalgia. RE2 original was one of my favorite PS games. The Raccoon City police station is one of those unforgettable areas of any game for me.
> 
> I'm almost done with Leon's playthrough and already can't wait to start right over with Claire.
> 
> 10/10



I hated RE2.

I expected something in the line of the Silent Hill games. Instead I got something vaguely like The Talos Principle (which I hated too), with the odd bit of zombie shooting.

It's not that I had a particular dislike of Talos Principle, rather I just don't like puzzle games. I gave it a go though (for £10). Didn't play Portal either.


----------



## 1BADJAD

Ah...a gaming channel.  I don't know if I qualify to join the discussion, since my Steam account only has 939 games.    Currently playing Guild Wars 2, since my nephew recently got it and wanted someone to play with.  I try to stay away from MMO's because they're so addicting (can easily play 3-4 hours without even realizing it), and I don't have that much game time anymore.  Anyway, playing it again brings back a lot of memories....very enjoyable.


----------



## blackdragon87

Judgement on ps4.

if you played any of the Yakuza games before and liked them, you will probably like judgement as well


----------



## Slaphead

GreenBow said:


> I hated RE2.
> 
> I expected something in the line of the Silent Hill games. Instead I got something vaguely like The Talos Principle (which I hated too), with the odd bit of zombie shooting.
> 
> It's not that I had a particular dislike of Talos Principle, rather I just don't like puzzle games. I gave it a go though (for £10). *Didn't play Portal either.*



I don't like puzzle games either. The Talos Principle didn't last more than 10 minutes with me, but Portal was something else. It certainly is a puzzle game, but it's a puzzle game where you cheat, and by cheat I mean cheat physics, and that appealed to me.


----------



## Whitetriton

Yeah, Portal was a great game.  I like puzzles in general, but Portal also had funny bits and clever obstacles.  It was definitely like nothing else I had ever played at the time.  A 10/10 for me.


----------



## GreenBow

Slaphead said:


> I don't like puzzle games either. The Talos Principle didn't last more than 10 minutes with me, but Portal was something else. It certainly is a puzzle game, but it's a puzzle game where you cheat, and by cheat I mean cheat physics, and that appealed to me.



I actually fifteen hours time in The Talos Principle. However quite a bit of that time was just being stuck. Quite a lot of time using YouTube to solve the puzzles. Even some puzzles I could not solve after having seen the solutions. 

I think I tried hard with Talos because I was a Serious Sam game player. Plus the Talos world was also gorgeous.


----------



## Sebastiaan156

playing some old school DOS titels atm, Raptor call of shadows, Lionking and Alladin. | bought them on steam for a steep prize to relive some old childhood memories.
Forgot how non forgiving pc gaming was back in the day, so used to the easy games of today (yes there are exceptions). 

And lets be fair those games where way easier than the first Prince of Persia.

Raptor call of Shadows you can still play and is good for short sessions, the lion king is really frustrating if you try not to use the rewind button. Alladin has some nice mechanics but is a little on the chaotic side, but as for all old school games repetition is key to success. 

Like to replay them and played them for a couple of hours, guess they will be forgotten soon but for now funny to see how slow i have become since i was a little kid.


----------



## Eddie Knows

*Disco Elysium 10/10
*
Genuinely one of the best CRPGs ever made, and I've played quite a few. It doesn't really have combat but don't let that put you off, incredible game through and through.

If you've already played it, I really enjoyed this article on the game: https://medium.com/@alastairhadden/...-elysium-on-the-past-and-present-e2fff5d629be


----------



## GreenBow (Jan 21, 2020)

Ghost Recon: Breakpoint.


Where do you even start to describe this. I figured clearing out locations like I did with Wildlands, would be a blast either way. How did they manage to ruin Breakpoint, to the point where even that is spoiled.

Cheap deaths, mechanics failing you, small drones that move above the speed of light. Resetting your most vital item which is health restore, back to default grenade after every death. Meaning you die again often when you want health and get grenade.


You can however have a good run with it for a while. It always lets you down though in the end. The bad overshadows the good so much, that you play it with trepidation. Add to that the endless and I mean almost infinite looting. That much looting that you forget the story and mission content which you do it bits between looting. Or I should say, between marathon looting sessions. More 'points of interest' than I know what to do with. Drive helicopter along, pass over a car with enemies; oh there is a loot chest revealed. Land helicopter, shoot enemies, loot, get back in helicopter, a few more yards - point of interest … loot. … Anon, anon, anon.

Loot which you have to break down, 'one item at a time'. 


I don't understand the gear score. Does higher gear score mean more armour?
I can't find the key (on PC) to hold breath when using sniper rifle. Apparently there is one, but there are that any controls, listed, I can't find it. I googled and it said 'space-bar', but that doesn't work.


----------



## Arniesb

tdockweiler said:


> I had this problem with the first game. Played it an hour and gave up.
> I must be the only one who can't also stand Witcher 3 because of the controls.
> 
> I also find it REALLY hard to get used to the clunky controls of Dark Souls after playing Dark Souls 2 and 3 for so long.
> ...


I dont like Witcher 3 controls either. Makes me sick.


----------



## GreenBow (Jan 27, 2020)

Dead Space 3. 

Playing NG+, and find it way too easy even on heroic difficulty.


This game got a lot of flack at the time of release, for having micro-transactions. However no-one forced anyone to buy any. The game itself was good. In fact, it was excellent.

There was a grumble about the weapons and ammo system having changed too. However again I liked it either way; old weapons style or new. Plus there is the option to play with classic Dead Space weapons; although I am not sure if that is only NG+.

Good game with a plot that slotted neatly into the Dead Space series. Again, I know there was complain that there were human enemies in it, however there were in Dead Space 2 also.


Everyone just whinging because they can, just killed off one of the best ever franchises. (I mean who doesn't want to visit the Ishimura one more time?)


----------



## judson_w

Recently finished Indivisible on PS4.  I really liked it.  There were times the story frustrated me, but they worked it out.  I enjoyed the mechanical aspects and you can tell that Skullgirls influenced some of the stuff.  (For example, some enemies guard and to damage them you have to do a high/low mix up to break up the guard).



Spoiler: Spoiler about the end of the game



I loved the final battle with Kala both thematically and mechanically.  I admit my blocking technique was pretty crappy because I did not really need it much in the game.  To have the final battle be entirely blocking was a bold choice but it worked.  Part of it working was the thematic aspect where Ajna starts off as an impulsive and reactionary character full of her own rightness in actions and choices.  Her father was killed?  She will kill the top guy responsible for it.  She needs access to these places, she will bulldoze through 'helping' people in the process.  After a big failure she starts to see the errors and helps fix the problems she exacerbated.

With the final showdown with Kala, you see Kala is impulsive, angry, quick to act and lash out, much like Ajna in the beginning.  You defeat Kala by weathering all of her attacks with the calm you have learned along the way.  Kala is then drained and left unable to lie or misdirect and has to confront her issues as Ajna had.  The ending, was also a lot more uplifting than I expected, but I also was expecting a different twist ending.  Lab Zero Games did a wonderful job.



In addition to that, I have been playing more Guilty Gear Xrd Rev 2.  It is fun, but not easy.  I am still pretty terrible at it, but I enjoy seeing progress and growth I make in playing and learning.  The diverse styles of play is part of the fun but also the challenge.  So many match ups to learn, as well as the numerous mechanics in the game.  There are three different modifiers that affect how much damage a single attack does, and there are four different blocking mechanics.  Everyone has at least four meters (Health, Tension, Burst, and R.I.S.C.), but some have more (Sin has a Calorie meter, Johnny has coins, Zato-1 has a meter for Eddie, Raven has an Excitement meter, Jam has "cards" that buff certain special moves).  Most characters have some sort of unique mechanic, be it Venom setting pool balls and knocking them around the screen, Bedman leaving "deja-vu" points where he does specials that he can then cause echoes to repeat that move, or Jack-O dropping little huts that periodically spawn minions that fight for her, the huts leveling up if they are left alive for too long resulting in stronger minions.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 3, 2020)

Going to mention Ghost Recon: Breakpoint again.

I am never decided about it. However after maybe 45 hours it started to flow. It rarely shocked me anymore, because I knew where most cheap deaths came from. … Plus git-good was starting to kick in fully.

I know 45 hours before I felt git-good, *is a lot*. However it is a huge game. It's also a game that needs endless looting, so less time dealing with mission missions and gaining technique. More going to question marks, maybe killing just a few enemies, and then looting. ….. Then apart from the looting unnecessary and RPG gear score in weapons, it's OK. It's not a bad: go-to, clear-out, gain intel, save-someone, collect-object, shooter.

It has plenty of missions, but it's tricky for me to ignore question marks on the way. Have only done 10% of the main story in 50 hours. Plus there are loads of side missions.

Some folk love Breakpoint and say it's clearly better than Wildlands. I loved Wildlands though, so for me it would struggle to be better.


----------



## Playstation

Finally getting around to my first play through of Nioh. I'm level 45 right now. As of now. I have to give this game 10/10.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 15, 2020)

Replaying a bit of Resident Evil 6.

this game got a lot of criticism for not being true RE. However I personally like what the game is meant to be. I detest its execution though, and it staggers me that they even though it was released as it was.

I am talking about the controls on PC. It is a nightmare just to physically play. I remember hating it for many reason when I played through its characters. (Although I never played Aida Wong, because I literally couldn't. Right from near the very start of her part, I just couldn't get past the opening enemies.)

Screaming at it. Accidentally binning vital supplies. Clunky mechanics. Dumb crosshair. Nightmare to play. ...... When however I get a small section where all goes well, I like it. The game, the premise is good.

Here's hoping they remake RE4, 5, and 6 too.


----------



## Taulbeeb

Got aboard the hype-train of Wolcen: Lords of Mayhem. A decent blend of Diablo 3 and Path of Exile while not being to complicated. Unfortunately because of the launch and bugs plaguing the game right now, its been rough. I definitely think it has potential with the devs consistently fixing the issues, but they also just nerfed a skill that 95% of players are using.... so yeah. I'd give it about a 3/10 right now with the potential to be about a 7 or 8.


----------



## Deferenz

I’m currently playing Resident Evil 2 remake on PS4. I’m really impressed by this remake. It captures the tense fun of the original IMO. The first character run seemed to take ages, but the 2nd character run seems to be a lot quicker. I’m not far off completing this now and should open up the 4th Survivor scenario.

One thing I don’t like is the constant pursuit by Tyrant in the later parts of the game. I know this is supposed to be tense, and most people like it, but I just find it annoying. I just want to explore the police station and collect the items and yet this untouchable hard case won’t leave me alone! ha ha.

I’m looking forward to the release of Resident Evil 3 in April. But...I recall from playing it on the original PlayStation that the Nemesis chases you for most of the game, ggrrrrr!


----------



## GreenBow

Playing:

Halo: Combat Evolved (Anniversary), in the Halo Master Chief Collection.

Wow, just wow. I thought I had played Halo: CE out with the original PC version. The Anniversary Edition, feels fresh and new, while being familiar and tugging on emotional heart-strings. ... There's a good few plays of this game left for me yet.

Halo: MCC has not been without issues. Reach was released first, in MCC. However Halo: Combat Evolved was the first game released back in about 2003. .. Reach made later was a prequel to Halo: Combat Evolved.

Reach for me had a sound problem where the guns were muffled and a bit quiet. In the end I just played through it. Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary, (an updated version of Halo: Combat Evolved), works flawlessly. It's been something else playing through this. I've often looked back and though how Halo was maybe my favourite franchise. That's even though the series faded into obscurity for me. That's because the last Halo game on PC was Halo 2 (2004). 

I still payed the games for some time after that though. Now though we have a version on PC that has updated graphics and doesn't need fixing to play. The old games had resolution issues, and OS issues.

Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary is excellent.


----------



## Nitr0

Taulbeeb said:


> Got aboard the hype-train of Wolcen: Lords of Mayhem. A decent blend of Diablo 3 and Path of Exile while not being to complicated. Unfortunately because of the launch and bugs plaguing the game right now, its been rough. I definitely think it has potential with the devs consistently fixing the issues, but they also just nerfed a skill that 95% of players are using.... so yeah. I'd give it about a 3/10 right now with the potential to be about a 7 or 8.


haven't looked at the game you're talking about but usually if 95% of the players are using a particular ability, then it needs a nerf lol.


----------



## SkySilent

Minesweeper - 7/10. One of the best games if you want to kill some time.


----------



## malocadi

Started playing bloodborne again. It's strange because I had a dream about the game, down to the struggle. I woke up realizing it was just a dream and started playing it again a few days later. Considering dreams are a major part of the underlying storyline, the sensation was nothing short of surreal.

I've been a fan of souls games in general, starting with Demon's Souls on PS3 and playing every From title since. Bloodborne is a bit special in that it diverged from the usual formula of hiding behind a shield and rolling away to safety. BB promoted aggressive play. As an example, when you get hit, hitting the enemy back lets you regain the loss for a short period. Controls are tight, character response is immediate, any mistakes were your own fault. 

Having come from the souls series the game was punishingly difficult for me. I felt naked without a shield. I struggled for what seemed like hours in the first few mob pulls.

And then it clicked. 

I learned to dance with the enemy, reading, anticipating. Quickly the game went from being on the defensive to going all out. The game punishes playing wrecklessly or greedily. 

The game is so richly engrossed in this Lovecraftian world where a lot of the details of the story and lore is withheld, requiring the player to take in the world around and to feed on scraps of information found in item descriptions in the game.

Bloodborne is a well balanced mix of atmosphere and gameplay which is why it is easily my favorite game of all time.


----------



## SilverEars

*God or War (PS4)*

Amazin.  Probably the best current gen game I've ever played.  I would highly recommend.


----------



## 340519

Deferenz said:


> I’m currently playing Resident Evil 2 remake on PS4. I’m really impressed by this remake. It captures the tense fun of the original IMO. The first character run seemed to take ages, but the 2nd character run seems to be a lot quicker. I’m not far off completing this now and should open up the 4th Survivor scenario.
> 
> One thing I don’t like is the constant pursuit by Tyrant in the later parts of the game. I know this is supposed to be tense, and most people like it, but I just find it annoying. I just want to explore the police station and collect the items and yet this untouchable hard case won’t leave me alone! ha ha.
> 
> I’m looking forward to the release of Resident Evil 3 in April. But...I recall from playing it on the original PlayStation that the Nemesis chases you for most of the game, ggrrrrr!


I played re2 day one when it originally came out, and now the remake.

My fav games of this gen are still BF1 and BF5. Playing tonight!


----------



## oqvist

Control 6/10

It´s okay but dunno it feels so uninspired and dry. Very booring office building. Story there is so much text info to find but none that seem all that interesting. I very soon stopped reading them as it felt it would be 45 minutes reading 15 min playing per hour... I should like it more I loved system shock 2, prey bioshock but this lacks soul entirely.


----------



## Arniesb

oqvist said:


> Control 6/10
> 
> It´s okay but dunno it feels so uninspired and dry. Very booring office building. Story there is so much text info to find but none that seem all that interesting. I very soon stopped reading them as it felt it would be 45 minutes reading 15 min playing per hour... I should like it more I loved system shock 2, prey bioshock but this lacks soul entirely.


Hard to believe. These devs create games with best stories by far. Did you played whole game?


----------



## kova4a (Aug 12, 2020)

Arniesb said:


> Hard to believe. These devs create games with best stories by far. Did you played whole game?


What's so hard to believe? I also didn't like it, it's kinda interesting on paper but overall it's nothing special. I also didn't like Quantum Break but loved Alan Wake.

On another note, I started playing Horizon Zero Dawn but so far I'm not super impressed (i'm not talking about the PC performance that everyone complains about as I get around 50-60 frames and am fine with that), it's just kinda derivative - like playing one of the more recent Tomb Raider games in a different setting.

Also started playing Hellpoint and as a Souls fan I'm liking it so far. It has some technical issues but the devs seem to be working hard to resolve most of them and overall it's pretty entertaining for an indie game and has some interesting mechanics revolving around (pun intended) the positioning of the black hole in-game.


----------



## Arniesb

kova4a said:


> What's so hard to believe? I also didn't like it, it's kinda interesting on paper but overall it's nothing special. I also didn't like Quantum Break but loved Alan Wake.
> 
> On another note, I started playing Horizon Zero Dawn but so far I'm not super impressed (i'm not talking about the PC performance that everyone complains about as I get around 50-60 frames and am fine with that), it's just kinda derivative - like playing one of the more recent Tomb Raider games in a different setting.
> 
> Also started playing Hellpoint and as a Souls fan I'm liking it so far. It has some technical issues but the devs seem to be working hard to resolve most of them and overall it's pretty entertaining for an indie game and has some interesting mechanics revolving around (pun intended) the positioning of the black hole in-game.


I like Alan Wake too, but i find it worse than Quantum Break. Dont know what it did better? Soundtrack and art direction should be it? Cause Stories are very interesting in both.


----------



## kova4a

Arniesb said:


> I like Alan Wake too, but i find it worse than Quantum Break. Dont know what it did better? Soundtrack and art direction should be it? Cause Stories are very interesting in both.


I guess I liked the more horror/mystery-oriented story. Quantum Break and Control are just third-person shooters with super powers and somewhat convoluted stories, while Alan Wake is more of a survival horror and I liked the flashlight mechanic and the limited ammo. The setting and overall premise was also more interesting IMO, but I guess it's different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Arniesb

kova4a said:


> I guess I liked the more horror/mystery-oriented story. Quantum Break and Control are just third-person shooters with super powers and somewhat convoluted stories, while Alan Wake is more of a survival horror and I liked the flashlight mechanic and the limited ammo. The setting and overall premise was also more interesting IMO, but I guess it's different strokes for different folks.


I see. Alan Wake was very atmospheric and just very enngaging that never lets you go. I think you should like Bioschock and Metro games cause those are also very atmospheric with Great storylines.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 12, 2020)

To be honest, I didn't stick with Control once I started it.  I just got tired of it from the start.  The stupid creepy vibe got tiring quickly.  I maybe getting tired of Horizon Zero Dawn if it's repetitive. Will see.

I started getting bored of Last of us Remastered with repetitive silent take downs.  Switched over to God of War.   I wanted to finish up Last of Us Remastered so I can get into the sequel.  

Once again, God of War (PS4), Amazin!


----------



## kova4a

Arniesb said:


> I see. Alan Wake was very atmospheric and just very enngaging that never lets you go. I think you should like Bioschock and Metro games cause those are also very atmospheric with Great storylines.


Yeah, I like the first Bioshock and the first Metro (I was a fan of the book long before the game). I don't know, there's just something about Alan Wake's story, which was very enticing and I really liked the Night Springs shows within the game. It's not because I'm only a horror fan or something, the game just clicked with me and I've finished it multiple times throughout the years.


SilverEars said:


> To be honest, I didn't stick with Control once I started it.  I just got tired of it from the start.  The stupid creepy vibe got tiring quickly.  I maybe getting tired of Horizon Zero Dawn if it's repetitive. Will see.
> 
> I started getting bored of Last of us Remastered with repetitive silent take downs.  Switched over to God of War.   I wanted to finish up Last of Us Remastered so I can get into the sequel.
> 
> Once again, God of War (PS4), Amazin!


I personally got tired of the gameplay. And yeah, Horizon might not be you cup of tea if you didn't like Last of Us. I like Last of Us because of the overall story and characters. I like stealth mechanics but Horizon does nothing for me. You see the enemy patterns, you just call the enemies to the tall grass and silent kill them and Aloy is not a very  interesting character to me at least, but I'll reserve my judgment for after I finish the game.


----------



## oqvist

I just finished the main story of control. That sphere and why I should care about what was in it I totally missed! That Dylan character I understand who he was but yes I didn´t pay enough attention obviously. As for Remedy max payne was awesome. Very simple and effective. Alan wake was quite good. Quantom Break was not entirely bad either. I would rate these higher then Control. I think I will stop here and not tidy things off 

I lover the score to 5/10 I thought I was in the middle not at the end!


----------



## Doug2507

Squad. 10/10. Been playing it since early dev. Can't get enough of it, best tactical fps going by a country mile. 😎


----------



## jwong

oqvist said:


> I just finished the main story of control. That sphere and why I should care about what was in it I totally missed! That Dylan character I understand who he was but yes I didn´t pay enough attention obviously. As for Remedy max payne was awesome. Very simple and effective. Alan wake was quite good. Quantom Break was not entirely bad either. I would rate these higher then Control. I think I will stop here and not tidy things off
> 
> I lover the score to 5/10 I thought I was in the middle not at the end!



You did actually finish, right? Not the first ending with credits?


----------



## oqvist

jwong said:


> You did actually finish, right? Not the first ending with credits?


Got to second ending with credits. I don´t care if it´s a third


----------



## jwbrent

I’m playing Super Mega Baseball 3 quite a bit on my Switch, the best baseball game I’ve ever played, in my humble opinion.


----------



## FallenAngel

Black Mesa
8.5/10

The nostalgia is real! This is a great story driven fps adventure. Those that know, know.


----------



## FallenAngel

SilverEars said:


> To be honest, I didn't stick with Control once I started it.  I just got tired of it from the start.  The stupid creepy vibe got tiring quickly.  I maybe getting tired of Horizon Zero Dawn if it's repetitive. Will see.
> 
> I started getting bored of Last of us Remastered with repetitive silent take downs.  Switched over to God of War.   I wanted to finish up Last of Us Remastered so I can get into the sequel.
> 
> Once again, God of War (PS4), Amazin!



Horizon will be repetitive, as all games of this type are. You either enjoy the game or not.


----------



## FallenAngel

Subnautica
8/10

If you like survival crafting exploration games, this is a real treat. There's actually a story, an interesting one, and an actual ending.


----------



## GreenBow

Just started Sniper Ghost Warrior: Contracts. Really struggling to get into it.

Loved all the other SGW games.


----------



## oqvist

Flight Simulator 2020. If you can call it a game. Absolutely amazing for bush flyers. surroundings accurate enough to fly by charts. Though in some areas tougher then others as bing maps is not as good everywhere. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## judson_w

oqvist said:


> Flight Simulator 2020. If you can call it a game. Absolutely amazing for bush flyers. surroundings accurate enough to fly by charts. Though in some areas tougher then others as bing maps is not as good everywhere. Absolutely stunning.



I miss traveling and part of me has been tempted to pick that up, just for the sake of fantasy fulfillment.


----------



## GreenBow

I recently picked up again on Alice: Madness Returns. I got stuck in one of the short side-scrolling parts for ages.

Getting on with the game though, it's just so off the wall quirky. I can't help but love it. … There's strange concepts in it that are cool.

It's also not a bad shooter and slash type game over-all.


NB There is a quick config-file fix to up the frame rate from 31 fps.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 26, 2020)

Just finished up Uncharted 4.  I recall playing the first one on PS3 I believe and the graphics was amazing for it's time, but for 4, I was spoiled by playing God of War before it.  The visuals are very good, but not on the level of God of War, which is just on another level in terms of how artistic it is, and technicalities. 

Gameplay is kinda bland, and repetitive.  It's a typical cycle of climbing pre-set climbing areas by looking for the next place to climb, climb, run into bad guys and do a shoot-out (or take them down silently), and repeat.  The formula just repeats too much. 

The movie like aspect is interesting, but doesn't really make the gameplay better or anything.  It just takes away from being a game foremost. 

PS4 doesn't have much really great games. Just a few good exclusives that took long production time.  It seems libraries are shrinking as new gen consoles come out due to long production time of developing games.  PS1 and 2 had huge libraries.


----------



## Darksoul

Destiny 2, it's pretty much the only thing I've been playing for the past two years.  For me it's a solid 9/10. It's a game that when it comes to assets, it oozes quality. The animations are amazing, the graphics are stylized yet compelling, the voice actors do their best with what they are given. It's grindy, but I'm ok with that. 

When you play Destiny 2 as much as me, you pretty much go through the new content on the first days or so, so I can't really fault Bungie for that. My main gripe, is with the story. It's ambitions and certainly has that Bungie epicness about it, but I really don't like how everything is a constant cliffhanger. The hyped "big reveals" turn out to be just more setups for the next big reveal, there's no real closure about many things. The things that do get closure, it's mostly done on lore tabs that you have to go out of your way to find out whatever happened with that particular story.

I'm a mainly PvE player, with occasional incursions into PvP to farm bounties or get new guns. PvP is just way too brutal for me, the sweat on PC is ridiculous. When it comes to PvP I get in, become fodder, get my bounties and get out. When I'm done chasing the next shinny or rare stuff that was introduced in the season, I just go over my gun collection and work on it. I'm like a...weapon gardener. I like farming the godrolls, find rolls that suit my playstyle, or create new builds around particular weapons rolls.

When everything's done and done, I like finding a spot with lots of add or bosses and just shoot the weapons. I keep playing just to get more cool guns and shoot at everything. I can spend actual hours just mowing through mobs, it's almost therapeutic for me haha.


----------



## loregnum

Red Dead Redemption 2: 9.9/10 since I can't give any game a perfect score. (While I am not playing it right now, I plant o start up my fourth playthrough sooner than later)

Mass Effect Andromeda: about a 7.6/10

Witcher 3: 9.4/10

Project Cars: 8.5/10


----------



## GreenBow

loregnum said:


> Red Dead Redemption 2: 9.9/10 since I can't give any game a perfect score. (While I am not playing it right now, I plant o start up my fourth playthrough sooner than later)
> 
> Mass Effect Andromeda: about a 7.6/10
> 
> ...



Four plays, haha. Excellent. 

I never manage more than one play of an open world game. I wish I could, but I play the life out of it in one go.

I do mean to replay of The Witcher 3, and Sniper Ghost Warrior 3, because they rocked. However I never quite get started.

---------------------------------------------

Currently playing Generation Zero. … it's such a blast. Scares the wits out of me sometimes. Having killer robots hunting you. You explore holding your breath, haha; the tension. Love the looting too: like getting 'full metal jacket' ammo, it's a buzz every pick up.


----------



## jwong

GreenBow said:


> Four plays, haha. Excellent.
> 
> I never manage more than one play of an open world game. I wish I could, but I play the life out of it in one go.
> 
> I do mean to replay of The Witcher 3, and Sniper Ghost Warrior 3, because they rocked. However I never quite get started.



It depends if the game's choices make much difference in another playthrough. The Witcher 3 was awesome, but if I played through again would I do anything differently? Whereas I played through Mass Effect 2 back in the day 3 times at least. Different teammates, different choices, etc.

I played through Dishonored multiple times. It was short anyway, but I played through without killing a single person, which is a different challenge than most games. Such a great game.

I may have to check out RDR2 after such a glowing review.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 30, 2020)

Finished up Last of Us Remastered (LOUR).  Damn good game!

It was better than Naughty Dog's other series, Uncharted.  LOUR feels much more realistic than Uncharted, which seem more Disney, or for children.  LOUR is more like Breaking Bad with plenty of uncensored violence, which I find fitting, and also the dialog (cussing).  It's just seem more real.

The characters are much better than Uncharted's, which seem superficial and cliche.  Great great dialog, and flow of the story, which mended with the game-play really well.



SilverEars said:


> I started getting bored of Last of us Remastered with repetitive silent take downs.


I believe earlier on I stated that I was expecting the game to repetitive of sneaking up on zombie like creates, but that is not the case.  The beginning had that, and that turned me off until I discovered that the game-play changes, and doesn't repeat all that much unlike Uncharted (which is really boring with repeated game-play, not much variation).

Great character design (they seem original), and development like in a good movie. Superb directing (I've never exprienced such skilled level of directing for a video-game).  Whoever directed this game can direct movies. I guess zombie apocalypse type genre works well for video games.

I would highly recommend checking this game out if anybody has not done so.  It's one of the best I've ever played.


----------



## Mizicke5273

I got the first Unchartered when it released.  Played it until zombiees.  Dropped the controller and switched of the PS3.  That series is dead to me forever.  Played the demo quite a few times too; really enjoyed it and thought it would one of the best games for the PS3.


----------



## Slaphead

VTOL VR is absolutely amazing - if you've got a VR HMD



Sorry, no flat screen mode. but then it wouldn't work as a flat game due to it being developed purely for VR.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 5, 2020)

I started playing Wasteland 3, which is a real American RPG.  I find some of these American RPGs too hardcore for the avg gamer as they come off as having no consideration of the player when it comes to figuring things out.  JRPGs being the most thoughtful when it comes to this.

I decided to challenge myself and play this one.  User experience pretty horrible with long load times, and the design itself causing inefficiency in navigating places back and forth.  I have to refer to guildes to figure things out which tells me the scenario creator has no idea how people figure things out.  My rant on American RPGs.

This game is for those that was into the original Fallout type games or the interplay RPGs like Icewind Dale, Baldur's Gate, Planescape: Torment etc.. I could never get into those RPGs as they seem too time consuming in figuring things out, and generally not as user friendly as JRPGs.  Fallout on the other hand, was pretty easy to figure out and Wasteland 3 isn't as easy as Fallout series.  Fallout in general was very original and better streamlined when it came to difficulty.

If you don't like wasting time, I'd avoid this RPG.


----------



## TubeStack

I’m playing Skyrim for the third or fourth time and I give it a 10/10.  Just an all-time classic.  So absorbing, love the huge world and design of the environments and buildings, and love the music and general gameplay.  It’s like the Zeppelin IV of video games.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 7, 2020)

Been playing The Last of Us 2 (TLOU2).  Much better graphics, but I quickly realized it's not about the differential of graphics between TLOU1 and 2 that makes one better than the other, but most importantly originality of one over the other.  Obviously TLOU franchise production is excellent.

What made TLOU1 so great were the characters and the development.  I can't say the same about the sequel though.  I think Joel and young version of Ellie creates a great character dynamic that works very well, and the sequel fails to provide that.  Personally, didn't like Dina as a character.

What I can't help but notice is that TLOU seems like what Resident Evil should have evolved to.  The issue I had with RE when production was from Japan was the dull and cheezy dialog that are usually associated with Japanese production games.  I think that is where TLOU series wins, in the dialog department, and I will go as far as to say it's even the best made in-game dialog I've ever experience even from a English speaking production. Dialog feels quite natural and realistic, and usually dialog are quite artificial.

When it comes down to it, RE doesn't have much soul, not like TLOU.

Something magical that work really well about the original TLOU, and I'd point at the excellent character creation and development, and the well crafted dialog was key to it.


----------



## oqvist

RE is more about gameplay though where TLOU go all in on story sacrificing gameplay. 

As for TLOU 2 you can´t blame them for being conservative about their beloved characters. Just wish they stopped the last section of the game that was so ridiculous and just trying to drive a very old point home they had made abundantly clear already! 

Last game played No Mans Sky! Hard to rate it´s 100 % about grinding and I must say I got stuck in that loop. A bit like Skyrim in a sense but Skyrim does have kind of a soul and lasted 300h more. It don´t have much of a story beside that it´s all a loop and never ending unless you kill yourself so yeah gameplay goes hand in hand with the story and all procedural repeating missions ad nauseum. It´s not as epic as it should be but I sure had enough hours of fun with it anyway. Just don´t expect it to lead you anywhere or produce anything of worth... It´s the ultimate waste of time. 6/10


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 12, 2020)

oqvist said:


> RE is more about gameplay though where TLOU go all in on story sacrificing gameplay.
> 
> As for TLOU 2 you can´t blame them for being conservative about their beloved characters. Just wish they stopped the last section of the game that was so ridiculous and just trying to drive a very old point home they had made abundantly clear already!
> 
> Last game played No Mans Sky! Hard to rate it´s 100 % about grinding and I must say I got stuck in that loop. A bit like Skyrim in a sense but Skyrim does have kind of a soul and lasted 300h more. It don´t have much of a story beside that it´s all a loop and never ending unless you kill yourself so yeah gameplay goes hand in hand with the story and all procedural repeating missions ad nauseum. It´s not as epic as it should be but I sure had enough hours of fun with it anyway. Just don´t expect it to lead you anywhere or produce anything of worth... It´s the ultimate waste of time. 6/10


RE seems like about gameplay since the way the story is played out isn't well acted like TLOU series.  TLOU has gameplay and the gameplay is definately better than RE's mechanical feel to it's gameplay.  RE in general feels more mechanical in presentation compared to TLOU. 

I finished up TLOU2 and I found it to be a good sequel in terms of gameplay.  Graphics is much improvement over the original, it's quite beautiful.  I would say it's probably top two next to GOW for PS4.  GOW just seem more creative in terms of presentation due to being fantasy themed, but TLOU2 has the gritty realism since it's based on real world objects. 

All in all, story/scenario felt drawn out however.  You play as older version of Ellie, which I found to be a flat character compared to the young version from the original TLOU.  Also, the presence of the character Dina didn't really do anything for me.  Joel and young Ellie's dynamics was pretty original due to circumstances in the original story.  The sequel just rode on the ending of the original story, and try to create an expansion.  This didn't work out so well. 

There was some part of the game you have to go fetch something seemed like a purposeful way to extend the game without providing any substantial addition to the story.  But, I found the gameplay well crafted.  Even if the story didn't jive with me, the gameplay kept me engaged. 

Artistically, TLOU2 is very well crafted.  The visuals are stunning, and it's very apparent that the art direction was done very well.

In the end, the sequel didn't have much to offer in terms of story, but the visual improvements in graphics were impressive, and the gameplay is well worth it to keep anybody entertained with the sequel.  Definately one of the top games for PS4 and recommendable.


----------



## Cybex

Persona 3 Portable:




This will be my second playthrough as I just finished the first one on the male route. The soundtrack is incredibly awesome. Honestly, the persona series, in general, has some fantastic music, and this didn't disappoint. There were certain elements I didn't exactly care for, such as the skill inheritance system, and it shows its age in the combat, but the story is worth it, in my opinion.

Overall, I'd rate it an 8.5/10, probably 9/10, if going on the story. Seriously though, that soundtrack is awesome.


----------



## oqvist

I wouldnt say resident evils gameplay is better because the story of TLOU is better. But I need to get back to re evil 6. Have a habit of getting distracted and then comeback. Currently I am back to red dead redemption 2. Only at chapter 2 I think still


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 17, 2020)

Making of The Last of Us.  Serious work has been done for the game. Much focus went into the directing the actors.  No wonder the expression of the dialog was superb.  Neil Druckmann is a serious director.

It's a well crafted piece of work.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 18, 2020)

Started on Halflife Alyx on VR, but a bit mixed on the game.  I was so impressed with The Last of Us series that Halflife is no longer as interesting (although it is the game that started the trend that The Last of Us is in), even if it's in VR.  VR does provide interesting perspective to the experience, but the novelty wears off quickly.  It doesn't feel realistic or anything (due to it's animation design), so it doesn't really enhance the fear factor.  Interestingly, The Last of US 2 did without using VR.

The design of the visuals are impressive however, but the gameplay mechanics arn't anything revolutionary in the Halflife lineage.   If anything, there is more awkwardness with controls and interaction with virtual objects.  VR on to itself creates it's own problems due to it's options of control, and try to address that with solutions that seem awkward.  VR also isn't all that well refined currently.  VR quality can be better in terms of refresh rate, and resolution.  VR in it's current state will cause motion sickness and fatigue for a lot of people, which would be the big problem with it's platform.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 22, 2020)

Wrapped up Halflife Alyx.  Kinda felt short in duration compared to several PS4 titles I've played like The Last of Us, God of War, etc..  But, the duration of the game felt appropriate since the gameplay was pretty repitative.  Still follows the classic Halflife formula, and not much has changed besides the improved graphics and the usage of the VR platform. 

I don't find that VR platform was necessary and they could have had much better sales if they developed for other platforms.  The trailers really grab you with the impressive visual design and all, but the gameplay hasn't really changed, and didn't bring anything new to the series.  I found the shootouts quite boring, the puzzles getting old with the same over and over again. 

Really hated the controls.  Terrible controls with object interaction.  Aiming of the shooting should be calibrated as well.  Trying to manipulate visual objects without tactile response is not fun.  

These days, there are games with better depth in the gameplay mechanics that Halflife felt aged and dull in comparison.


----------



## Kukuk (Oct 11, 2020)

I've had Final Fantasy XV is my back catalog for ages now, and I finally got around to playing and beating it. I think I'd probably give it a 6/10. I generally enjoyed it alright, but playing it I can't help but see how troubled the development was. The thing that really stood out to me was the odd distribution of content: with the exception of the post-game stuff, all the side quests are unlocked by chapter 5 or 6, which is relatively early in the game. Then by chapter 8 or so (?) you're basically locked into the final stretch of the game. It almost feels like the game wasn't really meant to be open world, or it was supposed to be a somewhat limited open-world.

Then there's the combat: it's an absolute dumpster fire, and really not all that enjoyable. Bosses are completely devoid of challenge, and regular monsters can pretty easily juggle you. Not that any of that really matters, since it's all so unsatisfying, completely devoid of nuance or mastery. It's basically just "Press O to awesome" and dodge attacks (if you're not stuck in animation).

The story was generally pretty good, with the exception of the characters. For a game that's so focused on the four leads, it's really surprising how lifeless the characters are. A great cast of characters has generally been the strong point of most Final Fantasy games, so it's odd that they're all so one-dimensional. You've got the muscle head, the brainiac, the spazz, and the cool dude, and that's about as deep as the characters go. Still, despite the mediocre cast of characters the story moves along nicely, which is a testament to how good the story is, even if it is a little derivative. Also, the constant dialogue as you play is super cringey, and I desperately wished you could turn it off.

Without a doubt it was the weakest mainline Final Fantasy I've played through. I will say it's kinda fun just driving around and picking up quests and whatnot, so it's not completely devoid of merits, but I feel like it really could have been so much better.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Playing monster hunter world:Iceborne again.
It has also excellent sound quality, which is an important aspect around here.

Gameplay wise very addictive and grindy.
It has 14 unique weapons with completely different playstyles.
I can totally recommend it


----------



## oqvist

SilverEars said:


> Making of The Last of Us.  Serious work has been done for the game. Much focus went into the directing the actors.  No wonder the expression of the dialog was superb.  Neil Druckmann is a serious director.
> 
> It's a well crafted piece of work.



I disagree about the directing part. So many directing misstakes done in TLOU 2 while in part its good. But technically they are on the frontline for animations as always and even with the misstakes it´s worth playing and above average. Would be worse if you would be totally indifferent to it then disagree or agree with it but without TLOU it would be much worse on it´s own! 

I am working hard on Red Dead Redemption 2 at the moment. Like TLOU 2 the quality of the gameworld is absolutely top notch. Facial animation part of course is not on the same level but thanks to the horsepower of PCs overall better visually! 

Gameplay I don´t know I played Kingdom Come Deliverance not so long ago and it was so epic. I never wanted it to end. I do in Red dead Redempton 2. The story is not as gripping. The gameworld is not as authentic. the gameplay loop not as engaging. Less bugs in RDR 2 and it certainly is super polished by now but still it just isn´t there. Amazing how an indie developer can take down some with the resources of Rockstar  

As for hype sure I new less of KCD and what to expect. RDR 2 I was down hyped about as everybody tended to complain how booring it was so still kind of fair. I really liked RDR. In a sense both try to build immersion thanks to realism to ground you with the world but KCD just appear to do the trick better. 

I still have half the mapped locked but surely at this point of time I still had plenty to do in KCD as well. But I cared so much more of the characters in KCD then in RDR 2 I had such a drive to continue developing my character and see where he would go.


----------



## kova4a

Not really impressed with the last DLC for Borderlands 3. It was pretty meh. Overall, I've spent a lot of time with the game, but now looking back Borderlands 2 was so much better.

Also, finally got around to finish Remnant from the Ashes. It was kinda entertaining. It's no Dark Souls but it's fun in co-op with friends and you can easily jump in strangers' games, so I'll give it a 7/10.

Hades on the other side is a gem. Never gave it much thought when it was in early access, but now that it was fully released I got it for my Switch and hype and it's pure addiction. I haven't finished it yet but based on my experience so far, I would give it 9/10


----------



## SilverEars

I finished up Trials of Mana, which is a 3d rendered remake of the snes title called Seiken Densetus 3.  

I found the game likeable due to the art direction.  I like the art design of the set and characters.  However, the story was cliche, and the game feels pretty repetitive like most classic Jrpgs.  If the story was better told, I think this game would have been excellent.  I found the gameplay pretty engaging, so definately worth trying out.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 26, 2020)

oqvist said:


> I disagree about the directing part. So many directing misstakes done in TLOU 2 while in part its good. But technically they are on the frontline for animations as always and even with the misstakes it´s worth playing and above average. Would be worse if you would be totally indifferent to it then disagree or agree with it but without TLOU it would be much worse on it´s own!
> 
> I am working hard on Red Dead Redemption 2 at the moment. Like TLOU 2 the quality of the gameworld is absolutely top notch. Facial animation part of course is not on the same level but thanks to the horsepower of PCs overall better visually!
> 
> ...


I never been into Grandtheft Auto series, and I was afraid Red dead series would be thw same.  But, I was curious to try because Red Dead might be more story driven than Grand Theft.  I doubt that it's gameplay would match TLOU series gamely, but would be interested in finding out.  It'd on my list to try out.



kova4a said:


> Hades on the other side is a gem. Never gave it much thought when it was in early access, but now that it was fully released I got it for my Switch and hype and it's pure addiction. I haven't finished it yet but based on my experience so far, I would give it 9/10


I checked this out due to the universally high ratings, but after having to start from the begining every time I really didn't like.  When I play games I expect to keep to save and keep progressing through stages, not start from the begining as I don't like to repeat stuff.  

Other than that, artwork is fantastic, animations are fluid.  Loving the visual style, but I was hoping for Diablo on steroids.  That would be awsome.


----------



## Kukuk

Currently playing a little bit of Genshin Impact AKA Gacha Impact AKA Breath of the Waifu.

I'm enjoying it well enough, though from the gameplay it's fairly obvious it has roots in the mobile space. Still, it's not a complete waste of time, and there is a fair amount to do, with good production values. Probably going to end up putting a fair bit more time on it, but for now I'd say it's a 7/10 game.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 2, 2020)

Been grinding on Octopath Traveler lately. Lol.

Man, what a unnecessary time sink of a jrpg!  I've never played an rpg that you'd jave to grind so much to move forward in the story line.

IMO, properly designed rpg shouldn't require grinding, the gsme should guide the user to level up appropriately without grinding.

The way the game is broken down is 8 chracters with their separate stories, and you arr allowed 4 parties at any given time.  Which means you will have a few that will not be gaining experience while the other 4 is being used.  The issue is, you have to use a character you haven'f leveled up for their storyline and you rotate this scenario with all the 5 characters if you only swap 1 character for the story.

This makes it so that you'd jave to grind the 4th character you swap everytime to more their story forward.  Their levels are so low, you have to look for the appropriate grinding spots.  The map doesn't even point out what level the monsters are in different parts.

Another big issue is, different towns carry different items.  The armour and weapons are not provided in a linear fashion.  The wjol game is quite nonlinear that causes huge timesink issues wasting so much time.

I wish leveling up was appropriately linear so that grinding isn't necessary. If wasting player's time unnnecessarily for grinding is a poor design IMO.  The game doesn't seem throught out for the player in mind, but just created elements without organization.

Chapter 1 story was very doable until I reach one of the Chapter 2 boss, who was almost impossible to defeat with recommended character level which bs.   It just reaks of mistakes in the design.  The boss took extremely long time to defeat like 30min!  The issue was spending time grinding and not knowing if chracters were leveled enough to beat this boss.  Incredivily frustrating to waste so much time on a boss.

And then I soon realized bosses take incredibly long to defeat.  Also, the monsters randomly take cheap shots that take enormous damage, and you can't grind a very low level character with 3 high level character in the area of level of the 3 high level characters.  So, this makes it you'd have to find the appropriate grinding spot to level up the character, and this wastes so much time since the level is so low for the other 3 chracters.  I soon realized this is the process you have to keep repearing and find extremely long boss battles. What a pain this game is! Either the designers were negligent or just wanted to waste enormous chunk of our time!

I feel like I still have to beat it, which is a dumb ideal. I regret I started this, and regretting more that I stuck with it.  I wish the game was designed better.

I like the 2d retro look with dimentionality to the look.  So, the visuals are really nothing special in terms of technology, but sound is really good.  Perhaps sound really stands out since graphics look old retro?  I really like the game tracks.  Really well done, and very fitting for thr moods of the game.

But, the elements added to the turn-based gameplay is attractive and gets you hooked.  The boost, and break makes the battles very interesting.  Breaking enemies based on their weakness, and taking advantage of it is the steategy of the battles.  So, you figure out most optimal sequence of character actions to defeat the enemies as quickly as posssible (as I've said the battles can waste tons of time).  With this game, you have to know the battle mechanics, or you will struggle.


----------



## GreenBow

Serious Sam 4. 

Great SS game.


----------



## Mizicke5273

SilverEars said:


> Been grinding on Octopath Traveler lately. Lol.
> 
> Man, what a unnecessary time sink of a jrpg!  I've never played an rpg that you'd jave to grind so much to move forward in the story line.
> 
> ...



For some, the grind is what matters! The grind is real!  I my self, enjoy some good mindless grinding in my RPGs.  Now a days, I sit down and light up a cigar while I play.  It's so relaxing mashing "attack" and puffing a way, as my toons get stronger!

But what you describe is not like mindless grinding.  I'm a fan of Legand of Hero's, Trails in the Sky series.  Like the game you mention, you have a rotating cast of characters basically.  You then have to do some grinding to level and gear them up.  It's not too serious, long, or hard.  But definitely not like the grind you are describing.  

But some people enjoy that madness level of a grind.


----------



## oqvist

I like games that somehow manage to hide the grind. At least when you then finish the  game you can actually feel you experienced something that was worth the effort. But you are always grinding no matter what 

Last game grinded RDR 2. Kind of disappointed. It has super high production qualities but I never felt fully attached to Arthur. Gameplay felt a bit tired. I had better memories of RDR and undead nightmare was a refreshing dlc.In some way I liked the epilogue a bit better here but it was quite short and there wasn´t much more to discover.
Not bad at all but felt entirely flat in comparison to Kingdom Come Deliverance!

7/10


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 2, 2020)

Mizicke5273 said:


> For some, the grind is what matters! The grind is real!  I my self, enjoy some good mindless grinding in my RPGs.  Now a days, I sit down and light up a cigar while I play.  It's so relaxing mashing "attack" and puffing a way, as my toons get stronger!
> 
> But what you describe is not like mindless grinding.  I'm a fan of Legand of Hero's, Trails in the Sky series.  Like the game you mention, you have a rotating cast of characters basically.  You then have to do some grinding to level and gear them up.  It's not too serious, long, or hard.  But definitely not like the grind you are describing.
> 
> But some people enjoy that madness level of a grind.


Yeah, I was reading Reddit for this game and it appears people like to grind to high levels.  This doesn't appeal to me because so much time consumption.  I want to beat it as quickly as possible and move on.



oqvist said:


> I like games that somehow manage to hide the grind. At least when you then finish the  game you can actually feel you experienced something that was worth the effort. But you are always grinding no matter what


This is exactly how I feel, and makes no sense for grinding to be a requirement.  It's always an option.  People can grind away all the want.  In Octopath, you have to grind, which is annoying.


----------



## oqvist

Sold my 2080ti in a weak moment so been looking for some vr titles again on my 1070. Tried Robinson and Seeking Dawn but I highly doubt I will find them worth my time. 

Solus project I touched years ago when rift cv1 and vive was new but never got far got distracted despite lowing it! Will for sure complete it now. Amazing atmosphere in VR, very well done environments and epic introduction. It´s still buggy and has crashed on me. Pure survival titles dont generally do it for me. Forest VR I have no idea why I should play that one and why hacking timber would be so fun. Already the more arcade base building in no man sky was incredibly tedious. Fallout 4 and Skyrim house decorating is the level I can muster pretty much.

Hope problemsolving wont get too odd so I have to run for a guide all the time. I didn´t expect to have to hunt down a teleporter but hopefully just exploring thoroughly should be enough from now on. 

Survival aspects you can tune down thankfully too. Found a lot of food initially so maybe not that much of a problem but don´t really understand what they add to the experience. 

But atmosphere is great. Only Alien Isolation would top this. Hopefully there will be no real threats here though. I got no guns!


----------



## GreenBow

oqvist said:


> Sold my 2080ti in a weak moment so been looking for some vr titles again on my 1070.



Yeah it looks like most of us might not see a 3000 series card for months. I still might hang on for a 3080 Ti/Super.


----------



## oqvist

GreenBow said:


> Yeah it looks like most of us might not see a 3000 series card for months. I still might hang on for a 3080 Ti/Super.


Dont forget about navi. This delay is Great for all impatient consumers. I need more then 10 gig so yeah 20 gb 3080 or 16 gig navi21 depending on price perhaps


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 3, 2020)

SilverEars said:


> Been grinding on Octopath Traveler lately. Lol.
> 
> Man, what a unnecessary time sink of a jrpg!  I've never played an rpg that you'd jave to grind so much to move forward in the story line.
> 
> ...


So, I kept at his game, and realized there's key things the player has to know to make the game easier more enjoyable.

You have to know about 'breaking' enemies.  'Breaking' is like breaking down the number of levels of shield the enemy has, and in this game this shield is shown as a numbered value.  Also, enemy weaknesses are marked on them as well (although they don't provide you with them until you find out).

Also, you have to know about 'boost.'  Once you boost, you can multiply the amount of damage to the enemies.

This 'boosting' and 'breaking' makes the combat really engaging and once you are aware of how to use it to your advantage, it's fun and battles become addictive.  It's fun because you break down enemies shield, and you build up your boost gauge and do heavy damages to enemies at the right time (when you have a lot of boost, and enemies shield are broken down).

Not only this 'boosting' and 'breaking' is important, but also the job system provided.  If you have a character that's that has their first jobs that were cleric, warrior, dancer, thief, etc.. the spells and weapon types are limited to what's provided from the jobs the 4 in the party carries.  So, this is where the importance of 2ndary jobs comes in.  You add 2ndary job so that they have access to additional spells and attack weapons because the weakness the enemies have varies.

So, once you expand the types of spells and weapons carried by the party, you can bring bring down the enemies shields and 'break' them much easier, and provides larger options to strategize better.  Once they are in 'break' state, you can do heavy damages, especially with 'boost.'

This makes combat really intersting.  You have to think about right sequences of moves of the each of the characters in the party to do as much damages to the enemies.  Different enemy combination with different weaknesses makes it so that you figure out the right sequence of attacks (and party support moves) to make the attack most efficient.  It's like optimization for best efficiency.

Although this battles system is real fun, I wish they made it more obvious for the player.  I didn't understand the battle mechanics earlier on and struggled.  Also, they should provide a map with the difficulty level of all the locations marked.  It's a waste of time to go there to find out what level the enemies are in the locations.  Also, you have to go to shrines to get the 2ndary job abilities, and going around all over the map without knowing where to go is a pain (although, I soon realized how they look on the map).

Also, in this game the equipment matters more than levels.  So, you have to find all the best equipment as it's not linear, and scattered all over the map (this adds to waste of time factor).  Not only that, you can steal equipment from a thief, and you have to use this trick to get equipment without grinding much.

Once I found this interact map, it made exploring much easier.  They should have provided all this information in the game map since the game is non-linear. 

http://www.octopathtravelmap.com/

Still, you have to grind the characters since thre are 8 charcters (I think this is where the 'Octopath' in the title comes from) and you can only carry a party of 4 at a time, so the rest will be way under leveled, and you have to bring them up to continue on their story.  This requires 'grinding,' and it's a waste of time.  I wish the game made it obvious what areas you should go though, so it doesn't feel like 'grinding.'

All of the above are not pointed out by the game, and complicated the game.  Realizing all of the above is what made this game a challenge and it's definitely not for rpg newbies (which I consider myself to be).  So, this game has high learning curve.

I feel like, the battle mechanics are open like Final Fantasy tactics in terms of strategy, which makes battles very engaging.  So, battle do not feel simple and repetitive.  The challenge provided complicates it, but also makes it more engaging.

All in all, I recommend at this point.  Battles are real fun, but stay away if you are not looking for something that require 'grinding' as it's a real timesink.

So, the way understand the title 'Octopath Traveler' is Octo meaning 8 characters and path meaning, 8 individual story paths.

What I like about the look of Octopath traveler is the snow are villlage aesthetics.  Looks really beautiful and dreamy!


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 3, 2020)

oqvist said:


> Sold my 2080ti in a weak moment so been looking for some vr titles again on my 1070. Tried Robinson and Seeking Dawn but I highly doubt I will find them worth my time.
> 
> Solus project I touched years ago when rift cv1 and vive was new but never got far got distracted despite lowing it! Will for sure complete it now. Amazing atmosphere in VR, very well done environments and epic introduction. It´s still buggy and has crashed on me. Pure survival titles dont generally do it for me. Forest VR I have no idea why I should play that one and why hacking timber would be so fun. Already the more arcade base building in no man sky was incredibly tedious. Fallout 4 and Skyrim house decorating is the level I can muster pretty much.
> 
> ...


VR goggle panels needs to be OLED.  The backlight on LCD are much brighter when you isolate the display from the outside light, and this causes washed out colors and black levels to look grey.   Also refresh rates needs to be increased.  I recommend Half Life Alyx, Lone Echo, and The Climb.  Other than that, VR doesn't seem worthwhile.

I still use 1080 gtx from a few years back and no motivation to upgrade.  Graphics card industry for consumers is a real mess!  I'm not paying inflated prices.  I think 1080ti would have been the best purchase looking back.


----------



## oqvist

SilverEars said:


> VR goggle panels needs to be OLED.  The backlight on LCD are much brighter when you isolate the display from the outside light, and this causes washed out colors and black levels to look grey.   Also refresh rates needs to be increased.  I recommend Half Life Alyx, Lone Echo, and The Climb.  Other than that, VR doesn't seem worthwhile.
> 
> I still use 1080 gtx from a few years back and no motivation to upgrade.  Graphics card industry for consumers is a real mess!  I'm not paying inflated prices.  I think 1080ti would have been the best purchase looking back.


There is plenty more vr titles making it worthwhile  As for black levels there is lcd panels that get close to OLED blacks. Less SDE also help with creating a more realistic image. Most OLEDS uses pentile structure which don´t have as many subpixels as rgb layouts and bigger gaps between pixels. Also some have to sacrifice blacks due to missfires so they don´t have them entirely shut down to avoid this issue. Still in general a bit better then lcd but it´s not my oled tv blacks.

For me to get oled again they really must abandon pentile.


----------



## GreenBow

oqvist said:


> Dont forget about navi. This delay is Great for all impatient consumers. I need more then 10 gig so yeah 20 gb 3080 or 16 gig navi21 depending on price perhaps



Am bound to Nvidia because of a G-Sync monitor.

It's stupid that the 3080 is either going to be in 10GB or 20GB variants. 10GB is probably not enough for how long the GPU will last, and 20GB is too much.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 9, 2020)

Sorry for turning this into Octopath blog, but I need to rant. lol

I got sick of this game as I got to chapter 4.  The guidance of the game was real poor to waste the player's time.  It seems like you grind less if you play with the party of 4, and then play again with the remaining 4.  I guess the point of the open-ness of the character quantity choice for open-ness of the gameplay, but it backfires.  The non-linear approach really backfires in terms of gameplay and story.

When I got to Chapter 4, and the enemy was doing 2k damage per hit, I said F-it, I'm done . lol I'm not going to go chase after whereever those armors (whereever in the map they maybe, which is just stupid time waste, has no benefit what so ever to doing this) are to reduce damage and grind for hours and hours.

The stories are typical Jrpg cliche, who cares stuff.  So, I just pass through the story like it's nothing.  The battles are where it's at.  The breaking system is fun, but can be really difficult since you have to figure out ways so you break the enemies in time so they cannot attack.  That is the strategy I believe with enemies that do 2k damage, and the highest HP amount your characters have is 3k.  I just find this ridiculous I got to spend hours grinding.  Not worth the time, but also want to get it overwith.  There are 8 ending after all, and I'm not going through this grinding process for all 8.   Negatives outweigh the positives in this case.

I think some people really enjoy this game with it challenges with the many choices to solve how to beat the bosses efficiently.  To me, the right choices seem hidden at times and limited however.

Now, onto something worth spending time on.  Such bs time waster this was due to it's design.

Probably play Mario or something after experiencing something like this.


----------



## Kukuk

Working through my back catalog, I just beat Greedfall. Now there's another 6/10.

This is sort of an odd game in that the whole is worse than the sum of its part. Looking at each aspect of the game, it's really decently made for a low budget game. The overall story is pretty interesting, the sidequests don't feel completely pointless, the combat is fairly satisfying, and it's nice that it gives you multiple ways to complete quests. But despite all this I didn't love the game. There's little concessions to each of these parts that detracts from the overall experience, and it's kind of a shame that the game doesn't do one thing exceptionally well. I feel like the side quests are closest, but it's so easy to end a quest with the best possible outcome. Charisma checks are like the ultimate "press button to win" mechanic, but if you don't have enough charisma there's always intuition, and if by some chance you have neither of those very high, there's usually a companion character that can help you cheese through conversations.

I think the biggest drag of the game, though, is the uninteresting lore and setting. If you're thinking about playing this game, I sure hope you like forests and swamps, because that's all you'll get. Different weather? Nope. Plains, deserts, tundra, etc? Nope. Just forests and swamps, with some caves thrown in here and there. I feel like they also missed an opportunity to have settlement building and upgrading, which is odd considering the nature of the game.

I'm also playing The Witcher 3 at the moment, and it's pretty clear that Greefall drew a LOT of inspiration from it.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 17, 2020)

Started play Dark Souls 3, and I died. lol Not the friendliest game in terms of having the user easily get into the game.  I've looked around to see what's the essential things to know in order to get decent at this game, and the most important thing is acknowledging that the act of rolling for dodging causes invincibility for the short duration of the roll (in which I think is ghey).  Anyway,  I have no interest in continuing this game.  Don't see the appeal of continuously dying. lol

Started play Persona 5, and the visuals are quite nice, but the story about school in Japan is kinda bland and cliche. In Japan, does life revolve around school only? Hopefully the rpg mechanics makes up for this blandness of typical Jrpg stories.


----------



## GreenBow (Oct 17, 2020)

SilverEars said:


> Started play Dark Souls 3, and I died. lol Not the friendliest game in terms of having the user easily get into the game.  I've looked around to see what's the essential things to know in order to get decent at this game, and the most important thing is acknowledging that the act of rolling for dodging causes invincibility for the short duration of the roll (in which I think is ghey).  Anyway,  I have no interest in continuing this game.  Don't see the appeal of continuously dying. lol



Dark Souls 3 puts a boss just 5 to 10 mins into the game from the start. Some big dude that you pull a sword out of and he comes to life.

That boss did the same to me and I just kept dying to it. I gave up. Then tried again another day, then gave up. After watching Youtube and seeing other people beat this boss easier than myself, who had played DS1 and DS2. I tried again, and finally beat the boss.

I think however it might have been watching others play that helped me beat that boss. Much more them making me give it another go, I mean. Like I think I had given up trying to block with shield, and had ended up relying on evasion. I think the more balanced approach to play, was what beat the boss, and the less balanced - why I failed.

I suppose starting again after dying with enemies revived, is a chance to practice blocking and rolling.


----------



## oqvist

Death Stranding. What a brilliant game Kojima is matching MGS IV with ease here. I have some reservations the vehicles feels like a total cheat. I don´t have to use them but then I get lower scores because I am not as fast despite the challenge is way harder! Much harder to deliver undamaged cargo as well and I need to care less for each mission.. It just destroy the game balance completly. 

I can see myself loosing a lot of time here. I borrowed the game from the library so am playing on PS 4 Pro. Not sure 2 weeks is enough to finish it wonder if you can import games from PS 4 and play on PC?


----------



## SilverEars

oqvist said:


> Death Stranding. What a brilliant game Kojima is matching MGS IV with ease here. I have some reservations the vehicles feels like a total cheat. I don´t have to use them but then I get lower scores because I am not as fast despite the challenge is way harder! Much harder to deliver undamaged cargo as well and I need to care less for each mission.. It just destroy the game balance completly.
> 
> I can see myself loosing a lot of time here. I borrowed the game from the library so am playing on PS 4 Pro. Not sure 2 weeks is enough to finish it wonder if you can import games from PS 4 and play on PC?


Did you borrow the game from the public library?  I didn't know you could do that?



GreenBow said:


> Dark Souls 3 puts a boss just 5 to 10 mins into the game from the start. Some big dude that you pull a sword out of and he comes to life.
> 
> That boss did the same to me and I just kept dying to it. I gave up. Then tried again another day, then gave up. After watching Youtube and seeing other people beat this boss easier than myself, who had played DS1 and DS2. I tried again, and finally beat the boss.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a real shame.  It's like the developer has no people skills, and autistic.  Definitely not a Miyamoto, who actually seems to understand people.


----------



## faolan

Been playing Hades from Supergiant - scratches the Diablo 3 grindfest itch, but the story is baked into the grinding mechanics.  Music and art are awesome, as is customary for Supergiant Games.  Still running a backlog of Horizon: Zero Dawn and Disco Elysium, which are also really pretty, but you can just have some mindless fun for 30 minutes and make some meaningful progress in Hades, y'know?


----------



## Kukuk (Oct 23, 2020)

I've been playing a fair bit of Wolfenstein: Youngblood lately. Not a game I'd ever buy, but it's free on Xbox game pass, so I figured I'd try it out. I'm not sure I've ever played a Wolfenstein game, maybe the original when I was younger, so this is kinda a weird place to jump in.

Keep in mind that this comes from a person with a high tolerance for stupid, juvenile, obnoxious humor, (that was me as a kid) so your perception of the game may be vastly different from mine, but I really like it. I find it extremely rare for an FPS (Or rather, an arcadey FPS) to have stealth, and it's even rarer that stealth be a viable gameplay option. Usually if an FPS has stealth, it's solely to get the drop on enemies to slightly disadvantage the horde; with this you can actually clear levels with it (aside from bosses). I don't solely play in stealth mode though, I like to mix it up by maybe clearing one room with stealth, the next with run and gun, etc. And the tools it gives you to run-and-gun are pretty satisfying; the guns generally have a great feel, the running and sliding is a lot of fun, double jumps, ground slams, etc, etc all give you a lot of ways to clear rooms.

If I had to nit-pick it, it's somewhat formulaic in that you're treading a lot of the same ground as you work through the game. Each area has multiple missions to complete, but you don't get them all at once; you'll pick them up as you work through the story. It's basically a convenient excuse to have you replay levels. Not a deal breaker, but I kind of wish there were more areas to explore.

A lot of people take issue with the two protagonists being annoying, and I can see it. It doesn't really bother me; I can kinda understand them being obnoxious since they're teenagers, and all teenagers are stupid, so I can give them a pass.

I dunno if it was a $60 game when it came out, I sure hope not, but if it were a $40 I could see buying it if I didn't get it for free. It's a solid 8/10, stupid-fun FPS.

Oh, I'll also say that the implementation of Ray Tracing is super impressive. It's oddly satisfying seeing proper reflections.


----------



## oqvist

SilverEars said:


> Did you borrow the game from the public library?  I didn't know you could do that?
> 
> Yeah, it's a real shame.  It's like the developer has no people skills, and autistic.  Definitely not a Miyamoto, who actually seems to understand people.


Yes over here the libraries can buy licenses for games just the same as for books movies or music


----------



## Kukuk

I'm playing Fallout 76 again. I played it when it first came out, despite the reviews being so poor, because I figured the reviewers were just morons (although in fairness, most game reviewers are morons). I guess I liked it more than the reviewers, but I couldn't really get into it like Fallout 4. I ran into a lot of issues with gameplay that really sapped my enjoyment of the game; most notably the combat balancing. You'd do so little damage, particularly around level 20ish, that it took probably a dozen magazines just to kill something like a super mutant. I remember it taking so long to kill a single enemy that by the time you finished your second enemy, the first would have respawned. No doubt the idea at the time was to encourage group play, but it made solo play basically impossible.

Fast forward to now, and a lot of updates have rolled out in my absence. I feel like all the small stuff tweaked in the game have made it worth playing. Such little things really added up for a transformative effect, most notably in the combat scaling. Enemies are still a little bullet-spongy, but are much more manageable now. Resource management is less restrictive now; it seemed like before you had to pick whether you wanted to build up your camp or keep your weapons and armor repaired. It was a really frustrating balancing act of managing your building materials.

If there's one point of frustration for me, it's the fickle nature of the aged game engine. They've really tacked on a lot to an already overtaxed engine, one with roots spanning back multiple console generations, and it's really starting to show. Performance really isn't where it should be, considering how the graphics looks (they aren't bad, but they aren't up to the best games out there). There's also weird quirks that I run into that I just don't really understand. If I run the game on my laptop in borderless windowed mode, I get about 25FPS. If I switch to fullscreen I'm getting well above 60FPS. However, if I play the game in fullscreen mode, on whatever system I play it on, I get regular crashing every 5-10 minutes. So playing it on my desktop in borderless mode is my only option for a playable framerate.

If you can get past the technical issues, there's a good game underneath. It's kinda gotten the No Man's Sky treatment, and It's really nice to see. I think I'd give it an 8/10.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 14, 2020)

Not currently playing, but finished *Red Dead Redemption 2 (RDR2)*.

I've never been much of a fan of Rockstar games.  GTA, etc.. I recall when GTA 3 first came out, and wasn't all that impressed with it.

Same thing I was afraid of RDR2, and I had some bias against the game before playing.  Intially, the game did seem quite slow, and didn't seem all that engaging.  I didn't think there was anything really innovative about an open world and adding much stuff for simulation sake.  It creates a algorithmized world, but still a dull world.

I found the gameplay to be nothing innovative.  They'd have option to hunt for food and cook the food for example, but the game didn't really require it.  Same for all the money I was gaining.

The gameplay was cliche, which was something I've tend to expect of RockStar world.  You are part of a gang, and the story consists of repeatedly going out to collect/rob for money, and it turns into a shootout, and you escape.

I got really tired of riding horses over and over again. 

The gameplay mechanics is at least what I expect as there isn't distinctive mechanics particular to the game.  It's just shooting like Call of Duty or whatever.  There's not deep mechanics you'd find in games like The Last of US, or much intelligence to enemy AI.  Just simple shooting mechnics.

The saving grace of was the game was when the story took off around chapter 3, and I got engrossed into the game's story.

Even though the gameplay seems bla, I got the give credit where it's due.  The world created was really complex and deep.  I think the simulated world took a lot of work to create.  There's no game that went to the extent of this game in creating a simulated world. 

I will also admit that world that was created was really breath taking looking.  It looked straight out of Yellow Stone national park.  Or the cities, the detailed in the way the building were created, lots of details.

After awhile, I found the main protagonist (Arthur) quite interesting of a character.  This game got me interested in Westerns.


----------



## Hawk600us

Insurgency Sandstorm (pc) 8/10 - great FPS with excellent positional audio to tes our headphones


----------



## mantsm

Just Cause 4. Would say 6/10. Really loved the previous one and thought it's awesome when you want to quickly just destroy something in the game, but the new one seems to be too serious and not so much fun.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 22, 2020)

Just recently finished the *2019 COD: Modern Warfare. *

What I like about the Modern Warfare series is the how how realistic the military gear they respresent (military vehicles, weapons).  I also like how it's presented in a way to make you feel like you are part of the squad, and it feels like how actions you see on the news, TV movies likes Black Hawk Down, or 0 Dark Thirty.

The visual presentation with this one was superb, some of the scenes with you going in as part of the squad of solders seemed so realistic.  The rendering of details and lighting made the look so realistic.

One of the scenarios I was playing was breaching a middle Eastern home, and it's obviously taken inspiration from story of finding Osama Bin Laden.  When you turn on the night vision goggles, and walking through home and clearing the rooms, it feels quite authentic to military spec op experience.

Going through mission with Bradly Fighting Vehicles nearby is cool as well.

Just look at how realistic it looks and feels.


Ok, now to the cons.  Modern Warfare franchise has been around for along time, and the gameplay hasn't changed much.  It's just mainly a third person shooter without much depth to the gameplay.  It's quite linear how it's setup, so replayability is pretty much nil.  Once you play it, you already know the linear sequence.  There is no unpredictability of the gameplay for replay value.  However, I did enjoy the game for experiencing a movie like experience, but in first person.  I think it's cool to experience military spec op missions.

I generally like the single play campaigns, and the campaign in this game is quite short, about 5 hrs.  I wish it was more extended with more depth to the gameplay.  I like how they built up the scenarios for the missions, although too linear, being predetermined plotting.

I find captain price's boonie really cool lookin. lol  I don't know if it's typical SAS way of molding the boonie.


----------



## SilverEars

Korean Navy Seal plays Modern Warfare. His feedback will provide how realistic it is. Turn on English subtitles.


----------



## judson_w

Picked up a few games on Switch recently on sale:

*Katamari Damacy Reroll *- I had seen it around a lot, it is not a new game, but I like the basic idea of the game. If you are not familiar with the game, the basic premise is you are a small alien prince pushing a ball around that picks up things smaller than it that it hits. Through this process your ball gets bigger, allowing you to pick up bigger things. Eventually the ball gets big enough that it can pick up people, cars, trees, and houses.  Most levels have a size goal and a time limit.

I am not approaching it in a completionist mindset, which I think helps with my enjoyment, but if someone wants to grind and get the 100% there is a lot of potential there too I think. A decent amount of the game is figuring out the best path you should follow. 

For example, there is an early level where you start off on a table with stuff you can pick up. You can also go off the table and get other things and then go outside for access to larger things. My first couple attempts, I was hasty to get off the table and go outside and I struggled a lot because I was not big enough to pick up enough things. On the last run I did, I picked up everything on the table and thus was large enough off of the table to pick up more things that I had no trouble exceeding the size requirement for the level.

The music is distinctive but I enjoy it. The King of All Cosmos can be quite the jerk if you fail badly enough, but not enough to stop me from trying levels again. The story is a bit absurd and surreal, but I like it. I have not beaten it yet, but I would say 7/10

*GRIS* - Another not new game, but I have had my eye on it for awhile. Basic premise, from my understanding, is a girl is wandering in her own world and processing grief and pain from something that happened. As you explore, you find and unlock colors, adding color the world and giving her different abilities.

Just started last night, and I really like the art and music style. Gameplay so far is not too challenging, which is fine. It is a platformer and I am sure that once I have unlocked more colors and abilities the challenges will become more intricate (presently I can only jump and turn myself into a heavy block to smash through some things or avoid being blown away by heavy wind).

The world feels expansive to me so far. There are definitely times when things are limited in where you can go by virtue of it being a platformer, but there feels like there is some choice in direction. Or maybe there were times when I made the right choice the first time and nothing would have happened if I went the other direction. In those cases, my choice often sent me to another area with no way to double back and check. While I would like to have gone back and checked, I do like the impression that choices matter but also that there are not wrong choices. I am still able to move forward.

Movement feels great and the sound design has been a delight (I was using my sennheiser HD600 headphones plugged into the Switch; not the best source, perhaps, but still a pleasant sound). In these early stages, I would say 8/10.

*VA-11 HALL-A* - This is touted as an indie cyberpunk bartender simulation, but it also is heavily a visual novel. You play as Jill Stingray, a bartender in a hole in the wall bar, VA-11 HALL-A, in a dystopian cyberpunk city called Glitch City. If you are expecting a lot of action and excitement or choice, this is not the game for you.  Your choices are limited to what drinks you make for customers, what songs you queue up on the jukebox, and how you spend your money outside of work.

When you are at work, customers will come up, ask for a drink, and generally share some aspect of their story. Whether you make the right drink for them or not can affect their reactions and their tipping. When making drinks, there is no time limit and you have a recipe book. If you screw up making a drink, it will let you know and you can try again.

The characters are what make this game, in my opinion. There are a variety of personalities and overlapping storylines. Listening to one person's tale might give insight into another's, seeing your character develop in the interactions with others, it is all well written and executed. There are multiple endings and so there is NG+ for attempting those. I have not yet attempted a NG+, partially because I really liked the ending I got, but I will probably give it another go soon to see how much is different between the original run and the new run. 7.5/10 if you like visual novels and reading.  4/10 if you do not.


----------



## judson_w

A follow up on Gris. It is a short game, maybe a handful of hours.  As such, I would say keep that in mind when looking at the cost. Generally this game is not sold for a lot so that helps, but some may prefer to get it on sale (presently it is 60% off on Steam, and also pretty well discounted on Switch). Even with the relative shortness of the game, I would put it at an 8/10. The visuals are wonderful as well as the sound design. It is an interesting and moving representation of grief and pain being processed.


----------



## renanrischiotto (Nov 30, 2020)

.


----------



## GreenBow

Playing ELEX. Not sure how to rate it. Probably 7.8/10 with reservations.

It's quite immersive. Like on negative comment that ELEX receives is that it has too much dialogue. I find that not the case. There's enough to draw the player into the world. .. Exploration is rewarding. 

One negative I have with it, is when you set off running, your first four steps are walking pace. Total pain in the neck at all times, including combat.

I like the game though. It is a Punkbuster game throughout, in that it takes ages to get going with combat. Combat is best avoided for quite a long time. Excluding all other aspects, the pacing of the game is identical to the Risen series.

Lastly, ELEX can be a long game. I am doing all the side quests and a lot of exploration. Have played for almost ninety hours, and there is a long way to go yet. 

-----------

Halo 4 from The Master Chief Collection. 8.2/10 easily. It might not be be on par with modern titles in terms of graphics and mechanics. However I feel fully back in the Halo world I knew from Halo 1 and 2. Master Chief and Cortana.


----------



## Kukuk

Been putting some serious time on Cyberpunk 2077. It's not without its issues, but it's a very enjoyable experience.

Its biggest weakness is its bugginess. There's little thing here and there that make it clear it's not a polished experience. I constantly die from just walking around, or climbing up buildings, like there's some physics bug that's applying lethal falling damage to me or something. I die more to that than to actual enemies. There's graphical and animation glitches here and there, which are noticeable, but they're rare enough to not completely ruin the immersion. I think overall, from a bug perspective, the game is in a better state than, say, a Bethesda game. It's not as polished as I would have hoped, but I expected a lot worse considering the delays.

The gameplay loop isn't going to be everyone's cup of tea; I think there's an expectation that this should compete with games like Deus Ex or something like it, who's levels are narrow and carefully crafted, but I think that's somewhat unfair. I think it would be more appropriate to compare it to something like Fallout 4, where it's much larger, and there's a lot of dynamic systems going on. In that regard, I think Cyberpunk is a clear step up. Gunplay feels better, stealth works much better, and you just have more ways to go about doing missions. It feels more like Far Cry, but with a proper RPG backbone.

Story, and general immersion are the main draws of the game, though. Story seems really solid at the moment, but I really don't want to comment on it until I can see how it actually plays out. There's a lot of decisions to be made, and I have no idea if those bear fruit. The basic premise of the story is compelling, and keeps you wanting to push through it with a nice ticking clock element, as well as a pretty strong cast of characters. No complaints about story so far, though. The immersion is really something else, and a clear cut above any game that has come before it. I really do think it's the most immersive game ever, and I think a huge part of that is the technology the game is built on. It's obviously the most technically impressive game on the market, but more than that it does an incredible job capturing scale. It's hard to explain what it is that other games fail to do to give them a sense of scale, but I never really "buy" that cities in games are actually cities. In this buildings tower above you, warehouses seem to go on for miles, and everything just has a proper sense of space.



Screenshots don't quite do it justice, but maybe it'll illustrate a little what I'm talking about. And of course there's the hustle and bustle of the NPCs, paths through the city that don't go any place in particular, but exist solely to flesh the world out. You can get lost for hours just wandering around, seeing the sights.

The game isn't for everyone, but there's just nothing else like it. At this point I'd probably give it an 8/10. With some bug fixes and some tweaks I could see this pushing closer to a 9 or 10, but for the time being it's still a solid game.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 13, 2020)

Can't wait to play Cyberpunk 2077. However am going to let it them get maybe the DLCs done and more fixes, and optimisation first. Thank you for your write up, (without going into spoilers).


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 24, 2020)

A bit disappointed with *Cyberpunk 2077* after finishing.  Too many bugs, avg gameplay mechnics and AI, and story wasn't great.  Gameplay is an issue because you can easily get though combat with a Katana.  Not much challenge.

Finished *Devil May Cry 5*, and I like it.  Visuals were stunning (I'm a huge visuals guys).  It's action oriented so not for everybody.  I like the stylized action combinations.  I recall being blown away when I played the first DMC.  The dialog is cheezy and makes no sense, and I couldn't understand the story due to this.  If they can make a good story for it, it would certainly improve as the production seems very high looking at the visuals. Monster designs were A+. I guess Capcom has a lot of experience in this department.  Gameplay mechanics isn't challenging, but the attack combinations I found fun, but the game does get a bit repetitive.

Playing *Ori and the will of the Wisps*.  Wow, the visuals are stunning as a side scroller.   It's very addictive, and I can't put the controller down.  It's a Metroidvania style game I get really engrossed with due to being a Nintendo generation child.  Very enjoyable, and highly recommended.  I see why it has such high ratings.

Medtroidvania
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metroidvania


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 27, 2020)

*Ori and the Will of the Wisps* is an excellent game.  The game mechanics are just flawless.  Quite deep and on the similar level with Metroid and Castlevania.  Very original.  Metrovania aspect seems to have taken inspiration. This game is like Metroid, but with a different clothing.  It does bring it's own original gameplay mechanics and it's very creatively done.  Balance of learning the controls for challenges are well done, but later on the game the challenges get really difficult and balance breaks apart.  The Sandworm chase is damn near impossible!  I originally thought they balanced the difficulty well until this impossible chase.  Dear Lord.  Oh yeah and bosses get really difficult as well.  Just play on easy (because you can't change difficulty mid game) and make sure to get all the powerup items.  This game isn't so friendly with powerups like Metroid.  They are hidden.  Another unforgiving Western game IMO.  A lot of the non-Japanese games I've played provide more options for users, but at the same time the user can be setup for failure later on.  Most Japanese games they think about such consequences to avoid them to happen.


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 27, 2020)

Strange Brigade.

Only done two maps. 5.3 hours playtime - absolutely love it.

Very good level design and graphics, that doesn't need a monster GPU to run fast frame rates. I have 1080 Ti and 1440p monitor with the game completely maxed out. I use a frame rate cap of 110fps, and my GPU maintains that always.


----------



## judson_w

Hades - I have been enjoying this game. Got it at Christmas and already have 40 attempts. I have been enjoying the narrative and exploring various character's storylines casually. While I have not completed a full run yet, I like the progression that can be made. Sometimes I will do as serious attempt and other times I do more a run to gather resources I need for improvements that make future runs easier or to progress a character's story line.

I am also a huge fan of all the other Supergiant Games soundtracks and Hades is no different. First time I met Eurydice, I had to sit and listen to her song as I knew that once I talked to her it would either stop or reset.

One other thing I enjoy is that things unlock in a nice progression. There are things that are still locked in the game for me, but thus far the game has showed me that if I keep playing and progressing, it will be unlocked when I get there; there do not seem to be any tricks of "do this very specific sequence of actions to get this result" progression stuff. At least not that I have seen.

While yes, you start at the beginning of the run each time you fail a run,that is part of the genre and I think Hades does a good job of working it in thematically and mechanically a number of ways. Back at home, there are a lot of characters that have interesting narrative lines to follow which generally only progress after you attempted a run (and sometimes you need a gift, but the game tells you in the Codex when gifts are needed for progressing things). During the runs themselves, given that Zagreus is becoming more powerful with upgrades and the player is learning more about areas, oft traveled regions should be easier and faster. There are a few mini-bosses that I hated fighting but have more recently found that I can handle them better now. Also with runs, the bosses of each realm have some variations after you have defeated them a few times.

While the game can be challenging, if a person wants a more relaxed time playing, there is a 'God Mode' which can be toggled on and off to make subsequent runs easier. I have not yet used it, but given how much I am enjoying the story, I am happy they put this in there for those who want to enjoy the story with less potential frustration.


----------



## wjb812

Just picked up Asassin's Creed Valhalla, enjoying it so far. I have about an hour into it.


----------



## Kukuk

wjb812 said:


> Just picked up Asassin's Creed Valhalla, enjoying it so far. I have about an hour into it.



I'm going to have to give it another try at some point, but I had a really hard time loving what I played of it. It seems like stealth has really taken a back seat, and the combat doesn't feel as responsive as Odyssey's. I didn't hate it, but it just didn't really seem like it was an actual Assassin's Creed game, though that may have been by design...


----------



## MSA1133

Yakuza: Like a Dragon (9/10)!

The story is touching, funny and adrenaline filled all at the same time! Want to do exams? You can. Want to drive a Kart? You can. Want to work on your gardening skills? You can. Want to fight as a homeless with unique skill-sets and fill your encyclopedia of pokemon-like enemies such as 'Red' 'Blue' and 'Green', you can too. 

Overall, these guys remind me of Gintama, but middle aged men. 

A definite must buy if you love JRPGs and wanted to try something unique and funny. Having knowledge of some of the series characters is a good thing to have but not a must. You could enjoy this fully as a first timer to the series.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Since I saw a few mentions of *Ori: And the will of the wisps* I'd like to mention another excellent Metroidvania.

*Hollow Knight*: Absolutely amazing game 9/10. Not much to complain about except for the difficulty of something (e.g. path of pain)
It has also been free on PS+ for Dezember, if you didn't get it there it is most definitely worth the 15 bucks they ask for it.


----------



## Slaphead

Control on the PC - Fantastic, nuff said

FTL and Mini Metro on the iPad - both perfect for shortening a long train commute.


----------



## JR1911

*Cyberpunk 2077 (PC)*

Just finished CP2077 yesterday after around 70 hrs and I absolutely loved the game. Sure, there were some minor glitches and bugs (playing on the 1.06 patch) but overall the game was extremely enjoyable and ran very well at 1440p ultrawide resolution, though I do have a somewhat beefy gaming rig that I built specifically to play Cyberpunk (Ryzen 5600X and RTX 3070). I can't say that the game lived up to the hype but then again I never expected it would, also I had doubts about having to play in first person but now I can't imagine playing the game any other way.



Spoiler: The ending



The ending of the game however left me somewhat unsatisfied, though I got the 'good' ending I didn't really like how it ended on a cliffhanger, but I suspect that's going to expanded on in the future expansions. The main story is also quite short and I was surprised when the game suddenly notified that I'd reached the point of no return.



*9/10*


----------



## GreenBow

Not sure any game could live up to the hype C-2077 had.


----------



## Slaphead

JR1911 said:


> *Cyberpunk 2077 (PC)*
> 
> Just finished CP2077 yesterday after around 70 hrs and I absolutely loved the game. Sure, there were some minor glitches and bugs (playing on the 1.06 patch) but overall the game was extremely enjoyable and ran very well at 1440p ultrawide resolution, though I do have a somewhat beefy gaming rig that I built specifically to play Cyberpunk (Ryzen 5600X and RTX 3070). *I can't say that the game lived up to the hype but then again I never expected it would,* also I had doubts about having to play in first person but now I can't imagine playing the game any other way.
> 
> ...





GreenBow said:


> *Not sure any game could live up to the hype C-2077 had.*



The biggest problem that CDPR had with CP2077 is The Witcher 3. The hype surrounding CP2077 didn't really come from CDPR themselves, but from every Tom, Dick and Harry that had a social sewage account, and also from dickhead tech journos/influencers. All were hyping it into oblivion based solely on the fact that the aforementioned Witcher 3 was a absolutely blinding success, and deservedly so. But let's not forget that The Witcher 3 was itself an absolute buggy mess on release.

Also CDPR is a publicly traded company - since 2009. And that means shareholder profits come above absolutely anything else, such as little things like delivering a fully working product, which would have put pressure on the CDPR staff to get the game out of the door.

I'll wait for a year or so until the GOTY edition is released. That means I get to play it with all (ok, most) of the bugs removed, with all of whatever additional content is released at half the price. My Steam backlog is so large that I've got more than enough to do in the meantime.


----------



## SennheiserNoob

Hitman 1 and 2, some of the most fun level design I've come across in a while - can't wait for Hitman 3 soon


----------



## fbang

Assassin's Creed Valhalla: 7/10. Super well made and detailed.... but I'm 30 hours in, did only the main quest....and feel it,s not getting anywhere. I'm actually going to sell it and redo Ghost of Tsushima (9/10)


----------



## GreenBow

Although I bought Ghost Recon: Breakpoint and loved it. I was critical of one thing when I tried the free weekend or demo time I had with it.

If you get seen by a spy-drone it sends troops and regular sized four-bladed drones and whatever to attack you. I said that the regular drones move faster than was physically possible. .... However I saw a Youtube vid of how fast drones can move. Now I take back what I said about GR: Breakpoint's drones.


----------



## fbang

Hitman 3. Half-way through and it's great so far. 8.5/10


----------



## JR1911

*Assassin's Creed Valhalla (PS4 Pro)*
Got the platinum trophy a while ago after more than 149hrs played. Of the three Assassin's Creed games I've played (Valhalla, Odyssey and Origins) I'd rate this as the second best, Odyssey is still by far my favorite of the three but I enjoyed Valhalla more than Origins. I did run into a few annoying bugs but luckily nothing game-breaking.
*8/10

Crusader Kings III (PC)*
I've played a lot of Crusader Kings II and a few days ago I decided to buy the sequel and yes, it's just as addicting as CK II.
*9/10*


----------



## gleanfont

I am still exploring Uncharted Waters and so far I am liking it - I'll give it an 8 to begin with.


----------



## wayyzz

Satisfactory

This one is an open world exploration, factory building game.  This was my first time in to a factory building game and I'm loving it.  Very addicting...you've been warned.    It is still early access so you can get it pretty cheap and the early access does not reflect poorly on the gameplay.  The game is very polished, just the very end game content is lacking but the devs are very engaging and regularly put out large updates and streams covering new content.  I'd give this one a 9/10.


----------



## judson_w

Picked up a few older slightly older fighting games recently:

*Melty Blood Actress Again Current Code* - Yeah, most anime fighters wind up having long names (partly due to several of them making DLC expansions to the game that can be treated like going from versions 1.1 to 1.2; not a fully new game, having additions and tweaks). This game has some interesting mechanics that are fun to mess around with. A decent sized cast of 31. This number really can be tripled though because of the moon phase mechanic. At character select, each character has three moon options (full, half, and crescent). While each option has a set system of mechanics at its disposal across all characters, for an individual character, the moon options can vary the normal and special attacks that are available, thus alter the play style a fair amount.

The movement in this game feels good, and the simple buttons are nice but still allow for satisfying combos and tactics. I have a few hours into the game, but I have been enjoying it a fair amount.

*Vampire Savior aka Darkstalkers 3 *- Not sure why the fighting game community likes to refer to this as Vampire Savior (or vsav for short), but it is what in the US was known as Darkstalkers 3. I have some memories of playing this on an arcade machine growing up, but I did not go where the machine was much and there was not really a proper arcade where I was. Thus I remember it looking cool but also having zero idea what I was doing and quickly running out of the four quarters my parents reluctantly gave me for the machine.

Now that I am a bit more comfortable with fighting games, I have gone back and found I rather like it. It only has 15 characters but there is some good variety to them. It uses the double life bar system like Killer Instinct and Injustice, and has some really nice sprite animations. I want to put more time into this game but have not made time recently. It would also be nice if the fightcade version of this game had a training mode to mess around in, but oh well.

*King of Fighters 2002 Ulimited Match* - Picked this up two weeks ago. It is definitely not the newest KOF game, but it has rollback netcode and an impressive cast of 66 characters. For those who are not familiar with the franchise, the matches are 3v3, but unlike the Marvel vs Capcom series or Dragon Ball Fighterz, you cannot tag in or use assists from your characters not on the field. This is a big thing for me because my brain cannot process how to work assists in to extend combos or counter an opponent, which is a big part of those games. 

In KOF, the point of the character order is to try to counter what you think your opponent will play and also figure out who needs meter and who does not. The first character starts off with no meter, but if they are KO'ed, the next character gets to start with meter that was built up. Also, the number of bars of meter you can store goes up for each character you have lost (you start with a limit of 3 and on your last character it is 5). The character that is not knocked out, gets a little bit of health back after a round, but not all of it.

With the number of characters it has, it can be hard to make each character fully distinct (or at least as distinct as I might like), but there is still some good variety with a good scale between various extremes.

One small gripe is that SNK likes making complicated inputs for there supers. Most are not too terrible, but the pretzel is pretzel is something I do not feel like attempting.


Final note: I am definitely not good at any of these games yet, so I might not have found the ridiculous broken things in it. Also, I generally play with friends, and not randoms online. Friends are helpful because we can have voice chat, we know our levels, and there is no internal mind games of what some random person is thinking about my skill level.


----------



## SilverEars

*Resident Evil 2 Remake*

Just like how I remember RE2 being engaging due to the way the game was designed.  It's a very addictive system of making a puzzle out of the environment like the buildings.  It was well done, and the remake is very faithful to the original with enhanced graphics.  One of the rare games I would say worth the time put into it.  I don't get pissed off at cheap ass gameplay bosses like some games out there.  During this era, RE games had the most balanced gameplay that was easy to pick up and play.  I will definitely being continuing off with the 3rd remake.

I find certain things kinda funny like when Ada Wong takes off her coat and she has sexy outfit. lol


----------



## tdl2024

Currently playing:

Rainbow Six: Siege - 6/10.  Meh.  It's ok, but coming from the old games it's definitely not "tactical" like everyone says.  It's a glorified arcade shooter that doesn't know if it wants to be realistic, semi-realistic, full on arcade shooter, or sci-fi space shooter.  Been playing since launch, and it's one of the few games I've played where the longer it's around, the more the devs screw everything up (repetitive level design for the "reworks", repetitive operator design, less variety in gameplay thanks to the aforementioned issues, etc).  Only reason I'm still playing is because it's the one shooter all my friends play and I guess I can always try rank up to Diamond one of these days.  

RE2 Remake - 9/10.  It's been a long time since I played the first one on PS1, and I don't remember it being this good.  The atmosphere ranges from tense, to spooky, to downright terrifying.  It also just looks great.  Just finished the first remake, hated it (despite remembering it fondly from my teen PS1 days) thanks to the controls and so-so graphics.  This one (2hrs in) has renewed my love for the series.  Got 1-6 on steam so if the rest are all as good as this (only ever played 1 and 2 originally) then I know how I'm spending the next month or so.


----------



## Kukuk

I've been playing Mass Effect the last few days. I decided I didn't want to bother waiting for the remaster, as they're changing things that I really don't think need to be changed; most notably the art style and atmosphere.





I feel like this is going to be a common theme with the remaster, and I don't want to support it. I also don't want to support Bioware's current politics, but that's another subject entirely. I have all the games and most of the DLC anyway, so I really don't NEED the remaster.

Mass Effect, though, it's kind of difficult for me to love the way I once did. When it came out it felt so fresh, and so expansive that it was hard to not love it. There's aspects of it I still like, of course, but the number of fundamental issues the game has really drags down my love for the game. The combat system is an utter mess: cover doesn't work 80% of the time, the cover controls are garbage, guns don't have any sort of unique feel to them, accuracy is still in large part controlled by numbers, so even if you have your crosshair on an enemy, there's a very good chance you'll still miss. The AI is maybe the worst I've seen in a game. Allies will get in your way while firing, so you can't hit enemies, but they'll soak up all incoming damage. They'll refuse to take cover, enemies will just rush you and that basically breaks ally AI. And of course, there's the Mako levels, which are just the worst thing in the entire series, and make me dread ever playing this again.

Outside of all that, there's some great character moments, and the story is pretty good overall. A lot of people like to say this has the best story of the series, but I really don't think so. The writing is pretty rough around the edges, lacking eloquence in a lot of dialogue that's meant to be poetic. It's not a mess like, say, Mass Effect Andromeda, but I think it's well below Mass Effect 3, and especially 2. The dialogue wheel is also a hilarious lie, especially in regard to the "neutral" option, which is really not a unique dialogue option, but rather just hides either a paragon or renegade options behind it depending on context. I've actually noticed some dialogue options seeming like all three would have the same spoken line.

I feel like when people talk about this as being the best Mass Effect game, they're looking at it with rose tinted glasses. I think if they picked the game up today and played it, they'd be baffled by a lot of the gameplay mechanics. The overall vibe of the game is pretty engaging, and I can't help but feel if this were a Telltale style game it would work really well, but as a whole it's just not the classic I thought it was. I think maybe I'll rate it 6/10.

I am excited to jump back into Mass Effect 2 and 3; ME2 was always my favorite, and I'm pretty sure that's still going to be the case. ME3 was always solid to me, and I felt most of the hate was unjustified. We're not going to talk about Andromeda.


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 11, 2021)

Kukuk said:


> I've been playing Mass Effect the last few days. I decided I didn't want to bother waiting for the remaster, as they're changing things that I really don't think need to be changed; most notably the art style and atmosphere.
> 
> 
> I feel like this is going to be a common theme with the remaster, and I don't want to support it. I also don't want to support Bioware's current politics, but that's another subject entirely. I have all the games and most of the DLC anyway, so I really don't NEED the remaster.
> ...




I tried Mass Effect 2 a few years ago, for the first time ever. ... I was honestly lost with it. I did a few missions at a nightclub, and went back to the ship after. Then after that I had no clue what I was supposed to do next.

As far as I remember, I was prompted to visit people on the ship to see who's who. Loads of boring talk. I hate it when games do that. You just get going and then they make you talk to everyone. Then I had to mine planets for materials by hovering the cursor over areas of a view of a planet. As if I was not bored enough already.

I want to play it - sort of. ... I would wait for the remaster now though.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 9, 2021)

tdl2024 said:


> RE2 Remake - 9/10.  It's been a long time since I played the first one on PS1, and I don't remember it being this good.  The atmosphere ranges from tense, to spooky, to downright terrifying.  It also just looks great.  Just finished the first remake, hated it (despite remembering it fondly from my teen PS1 days) thanks to the controls and so-so graphics.  This one (2hrs in) has renewed my love for the series.  Got 1-6 on steam so if the rest are all as good as this (only ever played 1 and 2 originally) then I know how I'm spending the next month or so.


Yes, I think the remake was warranted and breath new life into the original PS1 games.  PS1 graphics were too limited to create same level of atmosphere that the remake does.  The remake has affectively created the spookiness the the original could have had if they had better graphical resources.  Remake does seem necessary with the PS1 RE games.

To be honest, there is nothing revolutionary in terms of graphics applied to the remake, but it's just that the original game's concepts were so well executed and the remake provides the much needed graphics enhancement that it works really really well.

I'm a big The Last of Us fan as well, and this one feel spookier due to only one character taking action, and that spooky isolation feeling is felt.


----------



## saltyfr0g

Forza Horizon 4 on Xbox Series X!! So glad they finally brought ray tracing to consoles.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 13, 2021)

Currently play *Resident Evil 3 Remake*, which is excellent and addicting.  I like it even better than 2.  2 is great for those that prefer more puzzles, but I feel like 3 just has a better pace in it's story.  It's quite addicting.  I feel like Zombies, guns, and puzzles, you really can't go wrong.  I have to give a lot of credit to those executed these remakes however.  They did an excellent job!

I wish they make more RE games like 2 and 3 remake.  It's a genre that really can't be wrong IMO.  The Last of Us is in a similar genre, and it's also an excellent game.

This is the kind of experience I expect if I was wanting a movie like experience in a video game.  It's just executed so well!


----------



## GreenBow (Feb 13, 2021)

Have managed to get going with Resident Evil Revelations 2 again. I got stuck many times, and gave up many times. Must have been a year since I last tried again with it. Then beat the enemy I was stuck on first go, but reloaded checkpoint to do it more ammo efficiently.

RER2 is a good game. I have played RE2 Remake, RE4, much of RE5, RE RE revelations, RE6, and RE7. .......... RER2 sticks in my mind as being one of the strongest, if you can master it. Problems lie with controls, and it takes quite some time to configure them in a good way. Even then it taxes the player, with either janky control sometimes, or in a boss fight realigning you camera. ..  Yep, it will make you swear sometimes.

It all feels worth it though when you get playing and get some hours in. It's slam-dunk selling point is it's atmosphere. It is scary sometimes, and it's often a bit dark, or dank, or just grotty. ... There's just something in the atmosphere though, that is addictive and compelling.

There is one mechanic that makes it tricky to master. You play in pairs with an AI partner, and can swap between characters on the fly instantly. However you need to play much of the exploration with the unarmed character, because they spot hidden loot. Then switch to the armed character when enemies surprise you, and yes it can be awkward. ........ However you do get the hang of it.

The real crux of character switching though, is that the unarmed character can see weak points on enemies. It took me a long time to work that out, and I was always using up too much ammo. As if it wasn't hard enough already. ......... Anyways yesterday and today, I played quite a few hours. That alone feels like a revelation in itself, due to git-gud and compelling play. There is something over-eaching about the gameplay, and I can't put it into words. It's like the total is more than the sum of the parts. It feels right.

It's worth the money in a sale; and that's coming from someone who took 3.5 years to play 15.3 hours. Given it's old now, I think £8.50 for the game, plus £3.50 for Steam. ... Current sale price. Incidentally I think I paid that 3.5 years ago. Maybe look for a cheap key.


----------



## tdl2024 (Feb 19, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> Currently play *Resident Evil 3 Remake*, which is excellent and addicting.  I like it even better than 2.  2 is great for those that prefer more puzzles, but I feel like 3 just has a better pace in it's story.  It's quite addicting.  I feel like Zombies, guns, and puzzles, you really can't go wrong.  I have to give a lot of credit to those executed these remakes however.  They did an excellent job!
> 
> I wish they make more RE games like 2 and 3 remake.  It's a genre that really can't be wrong IMO.  The Last of Us is in a similar genre, and it's also an excellent game.
> 
> This is the kind of experience I expect if I was wanting a movie like experience in a video game.  It's just executed so well!


I'm in a RE binge right now.  Just finished 3 yesterday.  I loved the atmosphere and visually it was perfect.  I'm torn between whether I liked 2 or 3 more, I'm leaning towards 2 though just because of the pacing.  3 was better looking and had better boss fights, but it was also more action than survival-horror.  I'd rate RE3 8/10, and the only real complaints are it's too short (they removed a lot of content) and it leans a bit too heavy on action (too much Carlos) and too light on horror.

Trying to get through 4 now (ugghhh...hate the controls and graphics  ), but I might end up skipping it and going straight to 5.

On the bright side they're currently remaking 4 but from what I've seen it might not be ready till late 2022 at the earliest (likely 2023 sometime).  I'd keep an eye out on that, esp. if you like RE3 since I read the team that did RE3 is doing RE4 remake.


----------



## SilverEars

tdl2024 said:


> I'm in a RE binge right now.  Just finished 3 yesterday.  I loved the atmosphere and visually it was perfect.  I'm torn between whether I liked 2 or 3 more, I'm leaning towards 2 though just because of the pacing.  3 was better looking and had better boss fights, but it was also more action than survival-horror.  I'd rate RE3 8/10, and the only real complaints are it's too short (they removed a lot of content) and it leans a bit too heavy on action (too much Carlos) and too light on horror.
> 
> Trying to get through 4 now (ugghhh...hate the controls and graphics  ), but I might end up skipping it and going straight to 5.
> 
> On the bright side they're currently remaking 4 but from what I've seen it might not be ready till late 2022 at the earliest (likely 2023 sometime).  I'd keep an eye out on that, esp. if you like RE3 since I read the team that did RE3 is doing RE4 remake.


I wish they redo RE1 instead.  I didn't like 4 all that much.  I like the first 3 the best and Veronica wasn't bad.

I wish they do a remake of MetalGearSolid.


----------



## SilverEars (Mar 10, 2021)

Finished up Super Mario Odyssey.  I don't think I've ever beaten a Mario game. Perhaps Mario 3 back in NES days.  I played Galaxy awhile back during the Wii days, but didn't finish it for some reason.

There seem to have been quite a bit of changes to Mario games starting with Galaxy.  Odyssey was mainly about collecting stars, so it's just finding hidden stars various parts of each level.  Some of them are found with overcoming puzzles, and it's interesting.  But, there really isn't much of a challenge with this game.  It's quite easy.  The bosses are easy to figure out, and doesn't take much to beat.  So, I think the difficulty is most suited for children.  I can't recall NES Mario being so easy actually.  The game felt short as well.  I think the gameplay is pretty much like Galaxy, and not much has changed.

I think the new elements they added to Mario felt gimmick, and not all that evolutionary in terms of gameplay.  So, nothing new since Mario 64 I'd say.  I feel the same about most recent Zelda games.

What I like about Mario games is that it feels very cozy and feels like comfort food when I play.  It just has that comfort feel to the game when playing.  But, now I feel like I'm too grown-up to appreciate Mario to the extent when I did when I was really young.  I wonder if kids these days feels the game when playing Mario like we did when we were young.

I liked this sound-track in this level (Cascade Kingdom), and I wish they did more music in the game to get people into the groove of the game.  This is the only level had an exciding sound-track, which was odd.  This level got me all excited with the gameplay, and then the following levels felt very similar and bland after.



The above level transition and this soundtrack was perfect for introducing the start of the game.  But, it kinda stopped there in terms of good music transitions.  This is the track used.  This is how much music has effect on the game.


----------



## SilverEars

Started Child of Light from 2014.  Stunning, stunning 2D graphics.  The graphics looks like it was freshly water colored, and a live with the movements, and the differet layering movements.  Stunning on 4K OLED. 

Gameplay however is not so original, borrows from turn-based JRPGS.  I wish UBI soft would take on more original projects like this one.


----------



## SilverEars (Mar 15, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> Started Child of Light from 2014.  Stunning, stunning 2D graphics.  The graphics looks like it was freshly water colored, and a live with the movements, and the differet layering movements.  Stunning on 4K OLED.
> 
> Gameplay however is not so original, borrows from turn-based JRPGS.  I wish UBI soft would take on more original projects like this one.



Child of Light is an excellent game.  It's very engaging, and it's not too difficult.  I'd highly recommend.  The art and creativity of the game is mind-blowing!  It's very well designed and crafted.   My initial impression of the gameplay being same as old was wrong, it has it's own originality to it, and it works very well.  

Very good music, although I would have preferred more tracks.  Very well crafted music as well.  This game as a whole feels artistic, like a true art.


----------



## Kurome

Valheim. For the ammount of hours I've put into this game so far, it's easily paid itself back tenfold. Great game.


----------



## GreenBow (Mar 23, 2021)

Replaying Quake 4, for the umpteenth time.

Damn this games shows up some modern shooters in some ways. Love all the blue lights, and other coloured lights, lighting, and sci-fi tech.

Never understood the argument against it. It's a good shooter. .. Some people never happy.


----------



## GreenBow (Mar 22, 2021)

GreenBow said:


> Replaying Quake 4, for the umpteenth time.
> 
> Damn this games shows up some modern shooters in some ways. Love all the blue lights, and other coloured lights and lighting.
> 
> Never understood the argument against it. It's a good shooter. .. Some people never happy.



Just finished Quake 4. .....

They sure don't make 'em like they used to.


I hope if they ever continue the Quake series, that they don't make another arena shooter like Doom Eternal. ... I would like the Unreal series back too.


----------



## 340519

Playing Baldur's Gate 3 right now. Amazing game.  And to think 25 years ago I built a computer solely so I could play part 2.


----------



## 340519

GreenBow said:


> Just finished Quake 4. .....
> 
> They sure don't make 'em like they used to.
> 
> ...


And Trent Reznor did the sound track.


----------



## Slaphead

So here I am with just about every serious driving sim on my PC, not to mention a good FFB wheel setup and I've spent most of the day playing....

....Circuit Superstars


As it's early access not all of the content in the trailer is in the game at the moment, but as it is it's addictive as hell, and I mean that. It's been a long time since a game has totally sucked me into a "one more go" loop.

If this was the final release I'd still recommend it.


----------



## GreenBow (Mar 28, 2021)

Yesterday completed Serious Sam 4 for the third time. I liked it first time and just as much each replay. Gonna go out on a limb and say 8.5/10, however also explain why.

When I play SS4 (or SS3) I get absorbed in the fun and gunpay. These games make me switch off from life, and I feel relaxed afterwards. Not every game does that, because some are annoying, or have regular rubbish stuff. Those games I quit sort of stressed. ............. Whereas SS4 makes me feel right.

It's optimised now and runs Vulkan. That allows me to maximise settings and turn up customisable settings further.


SS4 does annoy me on some ways though. Like I am not keen on the vampires, since they are just a pain until they are gone. However add in this, the odd other new annoying enemy, ignore being annoyed, and it's a top notch shooter.

There are some excellent levels, e.g. the castle. The weapons rock. I prefer SS4 shoting to Doom Eternal shooting. I didn't like Doom Eternal, but preferring SS4 shooting is not biased. All other elements of Doom Eternal aside, I prefer SS4 shooting to Doom Eternal shooting. One apsect that reinforces this, is SS4 will give you ammo and let you get your guns off, and it is a blast. Doom Eternal makes you switch weapons more than fire them. Doom Eternal never gives you a thousand min-gun bullets and let you use them all at once, which SS4 does. Then SS4 lets you pick up more, or even lots more mini-gun rounds.


----------



## SilverEars

Played *Luigi's Mansion 3*.  This is the first Luigi's Mansion I've played, and I didn't think it meets the hype or ratings out there.

For a Switch game the graphics looks very good, but the gameplay is pretty basic, and get's bland real quick.  There's puzzle elements in the game, and I didn't like the execution, but felt a bit drawn out in how it was handled.  It feels drawn out to extended the game much longer than it should have been. 

I feel like Nintendo ip getting bland as time goes on.  There's so much you can do with them, and it's getting repetitive.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 5, 2021)

Played a bit of *Disco Elysium*, which has high ratings for reviews.  Visually looks stylish, but the gameplay mechanics seems like a huge time-sink.  It's a point and click exploration game made in a fashion of a digital novel.  Very slow in the way the exploring progresses, and didn't like how much time it wastes.  The characters moves very slows, and there's crap-ton of dialog you have to go through?  Who has time for that?  It seems like a huge waste of time!

To be honest, it seems like a boring slow game. I'd rather read a crime novel.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 5, 2021)

Started on *The Outer Worlds*, and I like this one.  It was developed by Obsidian, the company that usually works on sequels to games developed by BioWare or Fallout 3 onwards.

The founder of this company is Feargus Urquhart, who was the director of original Fallout 1 and 2 games. 

So, this one has feel of games like KOTR or Fallout.  It doesn't have top graphics like the newer games, but good enough.  Best part is, you get good smooth frame rates for the gameplay.  It's really nothing evolutionary in terms of gameplay, but feels more like updated KOTR without using the liscense.

Initially, I wasn't all that impressed with the game due to not being anything new, but playing it awhile, it's quite engaging.   It feels like it has that original Fallout feel to the game.


----------



## MajorTom

*Prey (2017)* really nice sound design tbh and a great game in general. I'd recommend it heavily to any System Shock 2 fan, this game could've easily passed for SS3.


----------



## SilverEars

SilverEars said:


> Started on *The Outer Worlds*, and I like this one.  It was developed by Obsidian, the company that usually works on sequels to games developed by BioWare or Fallout 3 onwards.
> 
> The founder of this company is Feargus Urquhart, who was the director of original Fallout 1 and 2 games.
> 
> ...


After finishing this one, In found this game over-rated than it really deserves.  I've seen rating of 9/10 for this game, and it makes no sense.  

Deep down, the graphics tech is out-dated, and it's easily noticible with the world this game has built.  The best part of the game is the dialog choices you are given depending on state of your character's state upgrade level.  

The ending felt unfinished, they didn't even have any sort of visual sequence for then ending, but just some still images with what happens told orally.  Lots of graphical elements used in the game is recycled, and it seems overall like a lazy job in development.  

So, it's another Obsidian game, nothing new.  Just another avg Obsidian game that is like KOTR or Fallout without the licensing so they came up with something, but not anything really original.  

Mass Effect has already done what this game is doing, so it's nothing new.


----------



## hewlett168

Death Stranding without a single doubt is the best game ever. The criticism that surrounds it is only spoken by those that did not play or complete the game. It is an ultimate symphony of pain, struggle, emotion and bonding, while you work towards your goal. I would recommend any person to experience this life-changing game.


----------



## Kukuk

I've been contemplating replaying Chrono Trigger for a while now, but wasn't really sure what the best way to play it would be. I was thinking maybe I'd grab the DS version, as it's the most feature-complete, but prices seem to be really high for some reason ($50+ used, forget that). I was also thinking of grabbing the PS1 version, but I remembered that version has horrendously long load times. I settled on emulating the original version, but it's really grown to bother me how unnatural 2D sprite games look on modern displays: they just weren't meant to be shown on the ultra-sharp LCDs of today. Enter CRT shaders, and boys, let me tell you: these are an absolute game changer. I don't have the space to keep a CRT TV just for the rare occasion that I want to play an SNES game, but this is about as close as it gets. Especially displayed on an OLED screen, which has CRT-like black levels, this is a really convincing way to play old school games.









The shader does a great job of hiding the seams between tiles and fudges the image enough to let your brain fill in detail that just isn't actually there. Then, of course, there's all sorts of different CRT shaders that essentially emulate different quality TVs.

With that little hurdle out of the way I've been able to enjoy the game much like I once did as a kid. The game mostly holds up extremely well, although the writing is waaaay too on the nose, it makes me cringe a little bit at times.





It's just so clunky, I can't stand it. Still, despite this it's a great game, and I'm enjoying every minute of it. Growing up I ended up liking Chrono Cross quite a bit more,  but this still has a special place in my heart. 8/10.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 21, 2021)

^looks so phuckin guut! 🤤  They should remaster it. DQ has nothing on this game.  Characters were just superbly created. No way to make as good of a game without remake or remaster, it was that original of a design. Blue Dragon didn't have the same feel.

Ican't wait for Diablo 2 remaster.


----------



## ThanatosVI

SilverEars said:


> Ican't wait for Diablo 2 remaster.


You and me both!


----------



## SilverEars

ThanatosVI said:


> You and me both!


Men of classy tastes think alike.


----------



## SilverEars

Such a bad-ass intro!


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 24, 2021)

Lately, I've been in a lookout for something similar to FF Tactics and was disappointed by *Fire Emble: Three Houses.*  I was hoping for strictly tactics battle game and it turned out to be some sim type jrpg on top of it to waste unnecessary game time.  I wish they'd cut out the really pointless character interaction sims.  They don't add any value.  I don't like dialogs on jrpgs and if they support the gameplay, I would rather skip them.  Dialogs are really cheezy.  Too bad because battle mechanjcs seems interesting.  It would be nice to skip the robotic dialogs and just get to the battles.

One the other hand, *Valkeria Chronicles* seems to be a very fun tactical battle  field game.  Battles are really long.  I can put up with the jrpg type cheezy dialog and story for the well made gameplay and the nice visuals.

I guess these fall under tactical rpg genre that I'm into.  Fire Emblem has too much rpg elements for a tactical game.


----------



## Kukuk

Started playing Chrono Cross again, not really ready to rate it since I'm still early in the game, and I know all to well how slow the start of the game is. Just wanted to highlight how well these CRT shaders work on PS1 games. Wasn't sure it would work as well, since the assets are much higher resolution that the sprites of the 16-bit era, but it really is transformative. A little comparison:









On the game itself: whoever programmed the accuracy ratings of attacks must have been the person who went on to program the calculations on Blitzball in FFX, because these numbers just don't add up. I'll have a 90% chance to hit and miss 5 times in a row. It's kinda getting old. I know it gets better later in the game, but for now it's super frustrating.


----------



## SilverEars

Japanese games have the most cheezy stories and dialogs.  Valkyria Chronicles story is just a waste of time to watch.


----------



## Kukuk

Just beat Chrono Cross... Man, I don't know where to start, but this is not the game I remembered it being. I kinda regret replaying it, because for the longest time this was the game I held above every other. No question, my favorite game ever, and upon replaying it just kind of crumbles apart.

On the surface the combat is pretty great: the managing of stamina and elements is kind of a neat mechanic, and gives you some wiggle room for deciding how aggressive you want to be. The problem comes down to accuracy. Your accuracy is *so* low, even when you buff it up with accessories. It's at its worst in the beginning of the game, where you're _more likely to miss than hit_. That's a problem, and while it gets better as you progress through the game, I can't help but see why the accuracy is scaled this way: to artificially boost difficulty. I'd bet as they were designing the game they felt the combat was too easy, but they didn't know how to effectively re-balance the whole game without messing some fights up, so they just decided to tweak the accuracy. Problem solved on paper, but in practice it's just really frustrating because it makes it impossible to put any sort of strategy into fights. The combat ends up being merely "okay", when just a few tweaks could have put it among the best JRPGs on the PS1.

I could look past the combat if it weren't for the story. Make no mistake, there's some decent ideas going on here, but they're buried under a mountain of questionable-to-bad ideas. I like the whole concept of time being all screwed up because of the events in Chrono Trigger; it's just ripe for a lot of great character stories, but it all turns into a jumbled mess, and I suspect the developers probably knew that. There's a large number of characters throughout the game that just seem to be all-knowing, just so the developers can give you an exposition dump to try to salvage any sense in the story. It really doesn't work, as it just begs the question of why characters know what they know. In fact, most of the main characters don't really seem to have any sort of personality, and instead just exist to give exposition dumps. And that leads me to the writing: I don't really have an issue with the game dropping information on you, but this sorta follows the issue I had with Chrono Trigger where it was all very on the nose. It often repeats information that the very conversation *just *gave you, sometimes multiple times. It ends up feeling less like the characters are talking to each other, and more that they're talking to the player (who they think only has half a brain). On top of that, the game is trying to juggle too many themes. Don't mess with time: that's the main theme, fair enough. It works well, no problems from me.  Then there's the humans versus nature. Okay, that kind of works; it's kind of playing off of Chrono Trigger, I'm fine with it. Then there's the "regret for the life you didn't live"; not really necessary, but kind of works on a small scale. Should have been limited to just a side character or two,  not basically every NPC you run into. Then there's some cringey BS theme of love and hate. At this point it's thoroughly crossed the line and just needs to stop.

On the positive side of the game, it's really interesting how forward looking it was. I really liked the few moments in the game where there's branching paths to finish objectives, opening you up to recruit different characters. I know WRPGs at the time had that, but games like Baldur's Gate and Fallout were a little more free form, whereas this is a more focused game. I also like how the dozens of side characters you can recruit in the game are used to flesh out the lore. Feels a lot more natural than the books and journals WRPGs use. The web of connections between all the characters is super interesting, and pretty well thought-out.

So playing this has been kind of a devastating experience, but I find myself thinking that if ever there was a game the deserved a good remake, it's this. I think I gotta give this like a 6/10.


----------



## SilverEars

SilverEars said:


> One the other hand, *Valkeria Chronicles* seems to be a very fun tactical battle  field game.  Battles are really long.  I can put up with the jrpg type cheezy dialog and story for the well made gameplay and the nice visuals.


Got through 13 chapters and the novelty is wearing off.  I like this game due to being one of a kind with it's battle mechanics (I would recommend due to it's uniqueness), but it gets repetitive after playing enough of the campaigns.  The difficulty of campaigns is not really linear as you progress.  Some take longer than others.

It's fun and definately worth playing, but the progression at some point gets meaningless and boring.

Will try *XCOM 2 *and see if it's more fun.


----------



## SilverEars (May 3, 2021)

*Shadow Tactics*.  One of the best tactical strategy game I've ever played!  Very well thought out puzzle levels.  It's so tough, it takes a long time figure out the holes of the puzzles.  This game is in the same genre as the original Commandos games series that came out long ago.


----------



## SilverEars

And from the makers of Shadow Tactics, there's a newer games out called *Desperados 3* which is suppose to be really good.


----------



## sluice

*Enlisted*
https://enlisted.net/

WWII "large" scale FPS.
Free to play. 
Realistic damage model and weapon/equipment/vehicles based on the proper era (Think Hell Let loose or Post Scriptum)
Quick to get in the action (think Battlefield series)  
Different Campaigns (Battle of Moscow : Russian VS Axis, Battle of Normandy : USA VS Axis, Battle of Berlin (Russian vs Axis) - in closed beta)

*The Good*
The main mode is called Squad and you are the only human control player. Each other member of your squad are bots. 
You can switch to them at any time. Each have different role. Your army, your squad and your soldier all level up.
Overall, it's a nice change of playing more competitive shooters. It's satisfying to take down a complete squad by yourself, even if most of them were bots. 
For an unfinished product it's better than 98% of all the Early Access titles, I've seen! 

*The Bad*
It's a grind fest (No surprise from Gaijin, the maker of War Thunder).
All the troops management is a bit overwhelming, at first.
It's missing certain weapons, such as the Thompson for the Americans (remember it's in open Beta..)
Certain sounds and animation looks a bit like placeholders

It's a nice blend of Battlefield V with the more realistic WWII shooter (Hell Let Loose & Post Scriptum)
Worth a try! Highly recommended. (It's free remember!)


----------



## GreenBow (May 4, 2021)

Horizon: Zero Dawn. 8.4/10.

Brilliant game spoiled by about two hours of text, audio data, and cut-scenes, in the finale. Talk about exposition. (Other odd minor gripes.)


----------



## GreenBow

GreenBow said:


> Horizon: Zero Dawn. 8.4/10.
> 
> Brilliant game spoiled by about two hours of text, audio data, and cut-scenes, in the finale. Talk about exposition. (Other odd minor gripes.)




Have completed the DLC now and decided to re-rate this game to 8.8/10. (More content was nice.)


----------



## ThanatosVI

GreenBow said:


> Have completed the DLC now and decided to re-rate this game to 8.8/10. (More content was nice.)


Were you talking about Frozen Wilds, or is there more?


----------



## GreenBow

The Frozen Wilds expansion.


----------



## SilverEars (May 10, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> *Shadow Tactics*.  One of the best tactical strategy game I've ever played!  Very well thought out puzzle levels.  It's so tough, it takes a long time figure out the holes of the puzzles.  This game is in the same genre as the original Commandos games series that came out long ago.



Pretty much done with this game.  One of the most engaging game I've ever played.  The stealth tactics of this game is very similar to the original Metal Gear Solid, but is much much more deeper into the mechanics of stealth tactics.  It's an ingenious game in the way it's crafted.

I like how the different characters are designed with different skill sets or tools so that you have to combine their actions to get through different obstacles.  For example, one character would be large an bulky, and can carry things quickly, but cannot agile and cannot climb certain things.  Another character would be agile with a different tools used for luring and distracting enemies (Each character has different ways for luring and distracting enemies), and you figure out how to combine these skills to get over obstacles.

For each different missions one progresses throughout the game, the map is very expansive, and crafted well strategically like a well planned puzzle.  I've heard people can go through some mission fairly quickly like in 20-30min.  And people put out speed runs on Youtube.  I believe you can only get this fast if you figured out ins and outs of the mission mapping to know what to expect.  For a map one is not familar with, they not know what to expect, and have to figure out everything.  That can take awhile.

I've heard people say each mission map would take upward of 1 hr.  I took nearly 3-5 hrs per map.   The way it's designed, there are many ways to get through these missions, and the clever ones will figure out how to get through them quickly by thinking of creative way.  I take so long that I feel like I'm not a very clever gamer.  I've seen different walkthrough of the missions, and people figure out clever ways to get through obstacles.

In this game, you are given the tools, and also the mission constraints, and you have to figure out how to get around the constraints.

I find this game extremely well crafted, and designed.  I will definitely check out Desperado's 3.


----------



## Slaphead

GreenBow said:


> Horizon: Zero Dawn. 8.4/10.
> 
> Brilliant game spoiled by about two hours of text, audio data, and cut-scenes, in the finale. Talk about exposition. (Other odd minor gripes.)





GreenBow said:


> Have completed the DLC now and decided to re-rate this game to 8.8/10. (More content was nice.)


That was/is the game that defined my re-entry into gaming. For me it was a perfect blend of story, freedom, and action.

I guess there are others that do it better, but for me it was wow.


----------



## SilverEars (May 16, 2021)

Playing Desperado's 3.  MIMIMI is a damn good developer.


----------



## SilverEars (May 29, 2021)

GreenBow said:


> Have completed the DLC now and decided to re-rate this game to 8.8/10. (More content was nice.)


Here's the new one coming out.  I didn't like the original as the gameplay was bland.   I will give props to the visuals however.  The visuals are stunning, but an engaging game has to be more than that.  The underwater nature has ridiculous amount of detail that it's mind-blowing!.


----------



## iFi audio

Hollow Knight on my free time ATM. I have no idea how long will it take to 100% this one, but I'll gladly take my time. I have a crush for metroidvania games, and this one gets 10/10 from me easily.


----------



## ThanatosVI

iFi audio said:


> Hollow Knight on my free time ATM. I have no idea how long will it take to 100% this one, but I'll gladly take my time. I have a crush for metroidvania games, and this one gets 10/10 from me easily.



I love Hollow Knight.
The endgame Pantheons are quite the challenge. 

This game is a hidden gem. It also offers great replayability since the open World can be tackled in different order, which creates different challenges.

Hopefully Hollow Knight: Silk Song will be released next year. 
Also the soundtrack of both is amazing.
Here a free sample:


----------



## iFi audio

ThanatosVI said:


> This game is a hidden gem. It also offers great replayability since the open World can be tackled in different order, which creates different challenges.
> 
> Hopefully Hollow Knight: Silk Song will be released next year.
> Also the soundtrack of both is amazing.
> Here a free sample:



I agree in 100%, it's a fabulous game with great soundtrack and I look forward to Silksong too. Since we're at metroidvania games, Blasphemous was pleasantly disturbing, and after trying out a demo of Last Faith I have high hopes for this one as well.

Pixelart Bloodborne vibe dressed in a metroidvania package? Can't go wrong with that!


----------



## Ficcion2

Just wrapped up the Phoenix Wright Trilogy and that’s a 9/10

Finished the main part of Pokémon Snap 
8.5/10

Currently playing Paper Mario Origami King so far it’s ok, I wish it had a more traditional Paper RPG battle system 7/10

Also playing Megaman ZX Collection and I’m almost done with the first one. 8/10 
Game is pretty hard at times.


----------



## iFi audio

Ficcion2 said:


> Just wrapped up the Phoenix Wright Trilogy and that’s a 9/10



OK, this game deserves high notes just for this meme:


----------



## SilverEars (Jun 15, 2021)

Speaking of METROIDvania!  Samus is such a cool character!  First Metroid was an awsome game.  I luv how it starts out and ends.  Finding out Samus is a female at the end was pretty interesting unexpected surprise.


----------



## iFi audio

SilverEars said:


> Speaking of METROIDvania! Samus is such a cool character! First Metroid was an awsome game. I luv how it starts out and ends. Finding out Samus is a female at the end was pretty interesting unexpected surprise.



Never was a fan of Metroid myself, but am into metroidvania games a lot these days and will give this one a try once it comes out, that's for sure.


----------



## Ficcion2

iFi audio said:


> OK, this game deserves high notes just for this meme:




Have you finished the trilogy as well? They're finally porting the Great Ace games after many years. 
These games are perfect for chilling back with your rig.


----------



## SilverEars (Jun 16, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> Never was a fan of Metroid myself, but am into metroidvania games a lot these days and will give this one a try once it comes out, that's for sure.


I would recommend giving Super Metroid a try.  I like the original Metroid a lot due to being such a great game when I first played it growing up.  Super Metroid is a better game in terms of visuals.  I liked it better than Castlevania because I thought Metroid was not as difficult.  This view on Castlevania changed when Symphony of the Night came out, in which I highly recommend you give a try as well.  They defined the Metroidvania genre.


----------



## silent-circuit (Jun 16, 2021)

Slaphead said:


> That was/is the game that defined my re-entry into gaming. For me it was a perfect blend of story, freedom, and action.
> 
> I guess there are others that do it better, but for me it was wow.


If you haven't already played it, look in to Control.

The base game was included with Humble Monthly and PS+ in the last few months and it's free on the Epic store for PC till tomorrow. The DLC is definitely worth it (included in the current Epic sale, so like $15 after 'coupon'? I can't see since I already own it).

Remedy games are definitely "storytelling first" so if you don't like big info dumps it may not be for you, but it's a great game in its own right, especially if you own an Nvidia RTX card.


----------



## Slaphead

silent-circuit said:


> If you haven't already played it, look in to Control.
> 
> The base game was included with Humble Monthly and PS+ in the last few months and it's free on the Epic store for PC till tomorrow. The DLC is definitely worth it (included in the current Epic sale, so like $15 after 'coupon'? I can't see since I already own it).
> 
> Remedy games are definitely "storytelling first" so if you don't like big info dumps it may not be for you, but it's a great game in its own right, especially if you own an Nvidia RTX card.


Already played through and it's bloody fantastic.

Currently I'm trying to get through Days Gone, but I'm finding a bit ploddy and repetitious to be honest.


----------



## iFi audio

Ficcion2 said:


> Have you finished the trilogy as well? They're finally porting the Great Ace games after many years.



To be perfectly honest, I know about this game only from that meme and I've never played it 



SilverEars said:


> I would recommend giving Super Metroid a try. I like the original Metroid a lot due to being such a great game when I first played it growing up. Super Metroid is a better game in terms of visuals. I liked it better than Castlevania because I thought Metroid was not as difficult. This view on Castlevania changed when Symphony of the Night came out, in which I highly recommend you give a try as well. They defined the Metroidvania genre.



Do you mean that SNES version? That's too hardcore for me  

I like pixelart games a lot and had a blast with Blasphemous recently, but stuff from SNES doesn't quite work for me the way it used to when I was a kid 

I did Symphony of the Night and had a lot of fun with it!


----------



## SilverEars

iFi audio said:


> Do you mean that SNES version? That's too hardcore for me
> 
> I like pixelart games a lot and had a blast with Blasphemous recently, but stuff from SNES doesn't quite work for me the way it used to when I was a kid
> 
> I did Symphony of the Night and had a lot of fun with it!


Yes, the SNES one. I don't get how it can be too 'hardcore.'  I find Souls games too 'hardcore.'  I can't play them due to difficulty.


----------



## mammal

Replaying Bloodborne for the 17th time.


----------



## Ficcion2

iFi audio said:


> To be perfectly honest, I know about this game only from that meme and I've never played it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, its a great set of games and I find that meme odd since that's quite a passing quote in the game but very funny indeed.

Into Metroidvania type games? Check out the Megaman ZX collection.


----------



## silent-circuit

mammal said:


> Replaying Bloodborne for the 17th time.


I've come so close to finishing many times but never quite. Maybe I'll try again. I love the Soulsbourne games but the only one I've ever actually /finished/ is Dark Souls (1). 2 I got to the DLC areas and gave up, 3 I've got through probably half of several times, Bloodborne 3/4+ many times, but I think they're just too fast paced for me. Don't have the reflexes for the parry system. Might try going back to Demon's Souls, but I imagine it'll feel pretty clunky years later.


----------



## silent-circuit

Ficcion2 said:


> Aww, its a great set of games and I find that meme odd since that's quite a passing quote in the game but very funny indeed.
> 
> Into Metroidvania type games? Check out the Megaman ZX collection.


Timespinner is also really good. And Bloodstained wasn't bad, though I'd say SotN was better.


----------



## mammal

silent-circuit said:


> I've come so close to finishing many times but never quite. Maybe I'll try again. I love the Soulsbourne games but the only one I've ever actually /finished/ is Dark Souls (1). 2 I got to the DLC areas and gave up, 3 I've got through probably half of several times, Bloodborne 3/4+ many times, but I think they're just too fast paced for me. Don't have the reflexes for the parry system. Might try going back to Demon's Souls, but I imagine it'll feel pretty clunky years later.


I got into soulsborne games with Bloodborne itself but never played things that came before it. For some reason I found Sekiro much more difficult. The only game I have ever platinumed was Bloodborne so it should illustrate how much I loved the game, haha.


----------



## silent-circuit

mammal said:


> I got into soulsborne games with Bloodborne itself but never played things that came before it. For some reason I found Sekiro much more difficult. The only game I have ever platinumed was Bloodborne so it should illustrate how much I loved the game, haha.


Dark Souls 3 is probably closest to Bloodborne in terms of speed. If you want to try the others that's what I'd recommend. Sekiro was very hard - I've never made it far.


----------



## GreenBow

Fallout 76.

Just like any other Fallout game, I think. (Have played F3, F:NV, and F4.)

Definitely absorbed in it. Absorbed more than immersed.

Had one side mission bug. The odd key-press bug that then rights itself.


----------



## Kukuk

I though Fallout 76 was pretty solid. It has definitely come a long way since launch.

I didn't run into too many bad bugs, outside of crashes. Not sure what was going on with the game, but if I played for too long in an interior map, the game would crash; even after reloading the game.


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 18, 2021)

Kukuk said:


> I though Fallout 76 was pretty solid. It has definitely come a long way since launch.
> 
> I didn't run into too many bad bugs, outside of crashes. Not sure what was going on with the game, but if I played for too long in an interior map, the game would crash; even after reloading the game.



No crashes yet - touch wood. ......... Played 28 hours.


@Kukuk .... Sorry I remembered last night I did have maybe three crashes. They all happened around the same time within maybe half-hour of each other. However I just clean forgot when I posted yesterday, because it happened maybe twenty hours ago in game time. I think I forgot because it's not been a recurring or intrusive problem. I now remember being annoyed at the time.

The crashes were the type where the game image locked, and would not respond to anything. Had to ctr-alt-del, and restart.


----------



## SilverEars (Jun 20, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> Never was a fan of Metroid myself, but am into metroidvania games a lot these days and will give this one a try once it comes out, that's for sure.


Guess what I'm plaaaaaaaying?

Super Metroid.  The bosses are kinda tough, but it's really short battles so it doesn't waste so much time to try over and over again.  Besides the bosses, it's an easy game.  It's just exploring mainly.

You can get easily stuck with these games.  There are certain things that's not so intuitive to progress through the game.  Thank god there are online guides for the game when you get stuck.

I'm playing through Retrorarch on my OLED, and CRT-Royale filter/shader looks really good with old sprite based games.

This game just brings me back to my childhood.


----------



## SilverEars

This is cute


----------



## Kukuk

Replayed Life is Strange. I remember when it came out it was extremely divisive, and I can kinda understand why. The writing in it can be a little... Zany? Obnoxious? Over the top? It's understandable for people to feel that way, but with my high tolerance for obnoxiousness it really did not bother me. To me, it gives the game a good bit of charm that you just don't find in other games. I think some of the slightly wacky dialogue provides a good contrast to the extremely dark overarching story; without it I think the game would come off as too depressing.

I'd also like to sing praise for the cast of characters. Really a lot of great standouts, with some interesting character drama. I think even some of the petty girl drama is kind of fun because, again, it's not something you find in other games. When this came out it was at the height of Telltale's popularity, so I think tonally this was a good contrast to that. The time rewind was also a great gameplay mechanic that further separated it from Telltale's offerings, and served the overarching story as well. It was really a masterful way of incorporating gameplay mechanics into the story.

To me this is probably a 9/10 game, if you're into this sort of gameplay. There's so much to like here, but you really have to come in with an open mind and high tolerance for juvenile dialogue.


After finishing that, I started up Life is Strange: Before the Storm for the first time. I think I bought the game right after it came out, or maybe after the final episode dropped, but I never got around to playing it. I was entirely burnt out on this formula after having played through a good number of Telltale games.

I just finished the second chapter, and I kinda have mixed feelings about this. Not having the rewind power makes sense from a story perspective, but it cuts away a good portion of what made Life is Strange special. On top of that, the juvenile dialogue is dialed waaaay back, further stifling its personality. It makes so much of the narrative in the game come off as dry, and makes the characters in the game seem to lose a dimension.

On the flip side, there are some nice moments in the game, and while devoid of the supernatural elements, there are some pretty compelling story beats. The two leads in particular are really likeable and move the story along nicely, I just wish the side characters had a little more personality; I really can't be bothered to talk to any of them. I'm also annoyed that all the returning characters from the original have different voices. I never thought I'd miss hearing Ashley Burch's voice...

I think Before the Storm is more of a 6/10 game.


----------



## SilverEars (Jun 24, 2021)

Been playing *Bravely Default 2* and I like it.  The story starts out well presented and seems engaging.  I like the acting as well.  The soundtrack has so much influence in this game.  Very good sound presentation.  I like that Square is putting out classic jrpg style games now.  I hate the newest FF stuff.

I like this battle sound track.


----------



## Nativo

Always been an FPS player since I was a kid. Only just started playing Single player rpg games when Cyberpunk came out. I've since played Horizon Zero Dawn, RDR2 (how did this not win GOTY), and Metro Exodus. Going to get into The Witcher 3 as well. I've been missing out on these games my whole life.


----------



## Nabooh

Actually playing Scarlet Nexus on PS5. God I missed a good anime game so much, and this one seems one of the best I played so far. My favorite is still Nier Automata ( way ahead ), but after the disapointment that Code vein has been, it's nice to see a good Anime game.


----------



## Kukuk

Started replaying Code Vein; I'm once again really enjoying it. It's kind of a perfect Souls game to me. I just don't have it in me to play brutally difficult games anymore, so the more forgiving difficulty really resonates with me. It's not _easy_, mind you, but it has fewer BS deaths than the Souls games do.

A lot of the main cast is really cringey, particularly when trying to be heroic or "cool", but I really like the story and world building in the game. Character customization is also a lot of fun, and it's nice that it lets you retool your looks whenever you want.

My biggest gripe with the game is the fact that the world is all narrow corridors. Even outside, the entire map is just a series of paths so you never really feel like you're exploring, just pushing your way through a dungeon. Even the Souls games have a better sense of openness, despite being somewhat narrow in nature.

Still, it's an 8/10 game to me.


----------



## silent-circuit

Remnant: From The Ashes

Kind of a low rent Destiny 2, but to my mind better in some ways. Good gunplay, interesting equipment / lots of different end game builds. Story is pretty well done too. 

Got the base game for free on Epic Game Store months ago, finally gave it a chance a few weeks ago. Ended up buying both DLC and don't regret it at all. 

The base game is also free for Xbox, PC, and streaming via Xbox Games Pass. If you don't own the base game on Epic get it on Steam instead - the Epic version has no cloud saves.

I now have pretty much all the gear you can get via the two campaigns (outside of survival and hardcore mode) and 100 hours in. More time than I have in other recent games by far.


----------



## kaki023

finally got around to finishing spider-man on my ps5, got all the trophies besides new game+, great showcase of the console's capabilties 8/10. miles morales so far is about the same, better graphics/feel slightly but basically feels like a better dlc


----------



## GreenBow

Prey (2006).

If you're thinking it might be worth a look, don't bother. By today's standards, the gameplay is tedious and annoying. It's puzzles every few metres, and a lot of death. Speech of one character is often played over another, making both incomprehensible.

The game engine is the same 'id tech 4' as Doom 3 and Quake 4. That's as far as any comparison goes though.


----------



## silent-circuit

GreenBow said:


> Prey (2006).
> 
> If you're thinking it might be worth a look, don't bother. By today's standards, the gameplay is tedious and annoying. It's puzzles every few metres, and a lot of death. Speech of one character is often played over another, making both incomprehensible.
> 
> The game engine is the same 'id tech 4' as Doom 3 and Quake 4. That's as far as any comparison goes though.


Prey (2017), however, is a completely different beast, and a great game. I do agree with you about 2006 though.


----------



## GreenBow

silent-circuit said:


> Prey (2017), however, is a completely different beast, and a great game. I do agree with you about 2006 though.



I didn't like Prey 2017 that much. ...... For me it was spoiled by way beyond too much googling.


----------



## silent-circuit

GreenBow said:


> I didn't like Prey 2017 that much. ...... For me it was spoiled by way beyond too much googling.


Interesting. I didn't do a lot of looking up from what I remember. It felt very much like a 3D metroidvania to me.


----------



## AxelCloris

Lately I've been playing through Immortals Fenyx Rising, and I've completed the base game and the New God DLC. I think Ubisoft Québec has a great team of writers because Fenyx and AC: Odyssey have had two of the most entertaining stories I've experienced in the past couple of years. AC Valhalla feels like an AC Origins sibling (both Ubisoft Montreal) and while Valhalla is considerably better than Origins, it doesn't engage on the same level that Odyssey managed. Thinking I may go back and complete Horizon Zero Dawn once I finish up Fenyx Rising. I haven't touched HZD in three years.


----------



## toricol (Jul 25, 2021)

GTA Vice City. It made me realise I don't have to settle for mediocre gameplay here, humourless dialogue, and a complete lack of innovation in the games I play. It set the standard for me in a lot of ways.
10/10


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 23, 2021)

toricol said:


> Breath of the Wild - got 3 of the 4 Divine Beasts and currently wandering the Gerudo Desert.
> 
> 9/10


When I started it, I was stoked.  Looked great and all, but as I kept playing, just felt different from the usual Zelda games I've played due to the open world.  I lost interest after short while.  I'm not into open-world games, and prefer the traditional linear storytelling of Zelda.  With platformers, I'm totally fine with less linear, but there's usually a progression aspect to it as you get items to advanced to the next stages, like Metroidvanias.

I always ran into better thought out gameplay with pre-planned scenario games.  Like for example, the game, 'The Last of Us' has to be pre-planned to have such a story and gameplay.  And this planning for linear gameplay takes much greater thought then just spending tons of time developing an open world. So, I'm not much of Rockstar games guy.  Gameplay just feels generic.


----------



## Callidus

Lets see...

1. Warzone - 5/10. It's a fun game, but it's better with a team, and considering most people are sweaty as hell it's hard to have fun while playing. Could have better anti-cheat, and the audio is a a bit wonky, but not too bad for a BR.
2. Ori and the Will of the Whisps - 8/10. Beautiful game. Each time I get it going I get blown away by the visual design of the game. Gameplay itself is fun, some nice puzzles in there and side-missions. Fun game overall that I recommend to everyone that likes Metroidvania games.
3. Immortals Fenyx Rising - 7/10 so far. I'm not completely done with it, but it's a nice game. Controls could be a bit better, but other than that the puzzles are fun and the story is fun so far. I've been lazy lately so I haven't been playing as often as I should, but from what I have played I would recommend it.

Now take a shot every time I said "fun" in this.


----------



## AxelCloris

Callidus said:


> 3. Immortals Fenyx Rising - 7/10 so far. I'm not completely done with it, but it's a nice game. Controls could be a bit better, but other than that the puzzles are fun and the story is fun so far. I've been lazy lately so I haven't been playing as often as I should, but from what I have played I would recommend it.


'Ey, glad to see another Immortals player here! I recently started the third DLC and it took a different path from the rest of the game. It's still enjoyable but I preferred the core's puzzles and gameplay more.


----------



## Xabanak

I recently came across an Oculus Quest 2 so I've been trying out some VR games I have not yet had a chance to try - Regarding the Quest 2, it's a fantastic performing piece of kit for being totally standalone and inside out headset and controller tracking. Very impressed! Much better than the DK1 and DK2 I has used previously.

Regarding VR games:

Beatsaber - pretty much lives entirely up to the hype. Very fun, very exhausting. My only real complaint is the song selection is poor and even the paid add on song packs are bad.

Half Life:Alyx - Very immersive. Runs great, and with oculus link you can drive the Quest 2 at 120hz which is a boon for PC VR gaming. Sometimes I feel like I'm looking at something real when I walk into a new room. I just wish you could use random objects as weapons, like smashing a headcrab with a brick. It's a let down that isn't possible. I'm always out of ammo and they didn't give the token crowbar melee weapon, so with no ammo I have no way to fight.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 26, 2021)

Xabanak said:


> Half Life:Alyx - Very immersive. Runs great, and with oculus link you can drive the Quest 2 at 120hz which is a boon for PC VR gaming. Sometimes I feel like I'm looking at something real when I walk into a new room. I just wish you could use random objects as weapons, like smashing a headcrab with a brick. It's a let down that isn't possible. I'm always out of ammo and they didn't give the token crowbar melee weapon, so with no ammo I have no way to fight.


Nice, didn't know they can do 120hz.  120hz should really improve with the motion sickness people can get with VR.  I very much enjoyed Alyx.  I wish developers work on more titles like Alyx.  There's really not much in the library of such quality. Lone Echo is worth trying.


----------



## Xabanak

SilverEars said:


> Nice, didn't know they can do 120hz.  120hz should really improve with the motion sickness people can get with VR.  I very much enjoyed Alyx.


I was very surprised - the spec sheet says 80/90hz. It runs that refresh rate standalone, although there's an experimental setting to enable 120hz standalone - It doesn't do a lot since the quest version of games have to be updated to run at 120hz and due to the limited power of the headset there's probably performance implications.

With oculus link you can just straight up run 120hz for everything by enabling it in the device settings of the oculus control panel. For some reason it defaults to 72hz!

The Quest 2 is so much better than I anticipated, between the excellent tracking and 120hz capability.


----------



## Slaphead

Oooohhhh, I would love a Quest 2, but I'm not on Facebook, and many of those who created an account simply for the Quest 2 ended up getting perma banned from Facebook, leaving them with an expensive brick.

I don't want to risk that, and most certainly don't want my Rift-S taken down as collateral damage as well when I convert my Oculus account to Facebook.


----------



## Xabanak

Slaphead said:


> Oooohhhh, I would love a Quest 2, but I'm not on Facebook, and many of those who created an account simply for the Quest 2 ended up getting perma banned from Facebook, leaving them with an expensive brick.
> 
> I don't want to risk that, and most certainly don't want my Rift-S taken down as collateral damage as well when I convert my Oculus account to Facebook.


If you did manage to get yourself enough of a spotlight to be noticed and banned for any of the reasons I see online, couldn't you just do the hardware-level factory reset and start again with a different account? The downside being you'd have lost any purchases made on your oculus account but if you have games you own via Steam you play with oculus link they would be totally unaffected.


----------



## mammal

I became an iPad gamer recently - GTA Vice City, San Andreas and Max Payne.


----------



## Kukuk (Jul 28, 2021)

While most people are jumping ship from WoW to FF14, I'm one of the crazies taking a break from FF14 to replay SWTOR.

SWTOR was my game back in the 2.x days. I had actually played it JUST after it came out, but I really couldn't get into it at the time. I had tried periodically to get into it, and it just didn't click with me until about 2014. From that point on I was pretty much obsessed with it, getting into guild activities, high end raiding, etc. I've got a lot of great memories with the game, so in large part that kinda paints my perception of it now, and I'm not really sure if it's for the better.

When I had first taken a break from SWTOR to play FF14 I was a little annoyed by the simplicity of FF14's combat mechanics. Character rotations seemed overly simplified, and initially it really hampered my enjoyment. I got so used to having to juggle multiple resources on SWTOR with high APM that it felt like going from driving an F1 car to a VW Beetle. I think my sensibilities have changed over the years, because going from FF14 to SWTOR I feel like the classes are too complicated to just pick up and play. I've basically had to just stick to my tried and true two or three class specs in order to get any real enjoyment out of it. The dual-saber classes in particular are a mess, made only to appeal to the most hardcore, dedicated players.

That being said, the stories are the real standout of the game, and make it entirely worth playing IMO. The class stories in particular are great, and really unique in that every main class in the game gets its own story: Jedi Consular has an entirely different overarching story from the Jedi Knight, and from Sith Warrior, and Sith Inquisitor, with each getting a unique voice. The game is really ambition, and especially for its time something like this was unheard of (and why the game cost so much to make! I believe at the time it was the most expensive game ever).

The post-base game story content has been really hit or miss, but is generally compelling enough to keep you interested. I also have to give the game props for not looking like an unsightly mess, considering the game engine is 10 years old and hasn't had any serious updates. The graphics generally look fine, with the art direction helping keep the game afloat, with some great looking animations and cut scenes. Cut scenes maybe aren't up to the level of a Mass Effect game, but they're definitely less static than FF14.












I think maybe I'd give the game an 8/10.

Oh, also, I just have to say: this game is my gold standard for how to do 21:9, which is remarkable considering it's, again, a 10 year old game.


----------



## Callidus

Kukuk said:


> Oh, also, I just have to say: this game is my gold standard for how to do 21:9, which is remarkable considering it's, again, a 10 year old game.


It really does hold up really well considering how old it is. I could only imagine how good a remaster would look.


----------



## Death_Block

Kukuk said:


> While most people are jumping ship from WoW to FF14, I'm one of the crazies taking a break from FF14 to replay SWTOR.
> 
> SWTOR was my game back in the 2.x days. I had actually played it JUST after it came out, but I really couldn't get into it at the time. I had tried periodically to get into it, and it just didn't click with me until about 2014. From that point on I was pretty much obsessed with it, getting into guild activities, high end raiding, etc. I've got a lot of great memories with the game, so in large part that kinda paints my perception of it now, and I'm not really sure if it's for the better.
> 
> ...


I recently started FFXIV (lvl 14 THM) and just feel empty. I hear its really slow until you get to the higher levels but the thought of slogging it through just to get there just burdens me. Id much prefer GW2 in that department. Maybe im doing something wrong.


----------



## Kukuk

FF14 can definitely be tedious to start out, especially coming from another MMO. I don't think the game stuck with me until probably the third time I tried to play it. I'd play it for a few days, then just give up trying to love it, play something else, then come back months later. I think it's kinda the nature with MMOs.


----------



## Death_Block

I tried new world and my potato laptop was on 6-9 frames a second lmao. refund lol.


----------



## SilverEars

I've been playing *Ascent*, it's like Diablo, but with guns in cyberpunk setting.  I like it much better than Cyberpunk 2077 as this is just a better game in general.  It's isometric view (very good looking and detailed) so it's different from first person viewpoint of cyberpunk2077.  I don't get why it has avg reviews, it seems like good game so far, and better than most games out currently.


----------



## Kukuk

I tried it because of the hype, but technical issues kept me from enjoying it. First I tried it on Game Pass, and it was basically broken there. No ultra widescreen support, no DLSS, and raytracing was broken, plus constant stuttering.

Grabbed it on Steam, and while DLSS and ray tracing work, performance is extremely poor. It's even harder to run than Cyberpunk, which is absurd since Cyberpunk visually has a lot more going on. Even playing without ray tracing, the stuttering and crashes were really bad, to the point that I just refunded and washed my hands of it. It's a shame because I kinda liked its gameplay, but I think it needed more time in the oven. Might try it on Game Pass some time in the future if they fix it.


----------



## Death_Block

SilverEars said:


> I've been playing *Ascent*, it's like Diablo, but with guns in cyberpunk setting.  I like it much better than Cyberpunk 2077 as this is just a better game in general.  It's isometric view (very good looking and detailed) so it's different from first person viewpoint of cyberpunk2077.  I don't get why it has avg reviews, it seems like good game so far, and better than most games out currently.



Daym that game looks sick, right up my alley . I love isometric arpgs. Didn't like diablo 3 though


----------



## GreenBow

Quake just got a remaster today.

I think it works like this:

If you buy the original Quake on Steam, you get the update to the remaster. Plus you also get the two expansions added with it, and two mod expansions. All remastered.


----------



## judson_w

I played Necrobarista on Switch. It is a visual novel, but I feel it does both the visual and novel sides well. Not everyone will like the style, but that is ok. The story takes place at The Terminal, a Melbourne cafe that is unique in that the recently deceased can spend up to 24 hours there before passing on, so it is a place where the living and the dead can mingle.

I felt the ending was rather solid, but I also want more stories from that setting.


----------



## SilverEars

Death_Block said:


> Daym that game looks sick, right up my alley . I love isometric arpgs. Didn't like diablo 3 though


Well, diablo 2 resurrection is coming up if that was your thing.  It doesn't seem like 3 was all that good.  



judson_w said:


> I played Necrobarista on Switch. It is a visual novel, but I feel it does both the visual and novel sides well. Not everyone will like the style, but that is ok. The story takes place at The Terminal, a Melbourne cafe that is unique in that the recently deceased can spend up to 24 hours there before passing on, so it is a place where the living and the dead can mingle.
> 
> I felt the ending was rather solid, but I also want more stories from that setting.


We livin in good times for video game creativity.  Lots of indie developers doin their thing.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 15, 2021)

Been playing *Tales of Arise* and hype is real, it seems to be a very good game so far.  The game was thought out well.  There no little annoyances with this rpg.  Usually, jrpgs have minor design annoyances.  Like for FF7 remake when they would have 3 stages of boss battles and if you die, you start from square one. Not with Tales of Arise.  Basically, they don't set up the game to waste your time.

The visuals are also a big improvement over previous Tales games.  It's a visual treat. I like the water color rendering look to everything. It looks like a well colored/shaded anime visuals.  I like the visuals of the character design, and the the world looks good as well.  I'm having a blast with combat system.  It's the best combat system I've played of tales games.  They really fine tuned this one to provide a more fluid battle experience.  The combos are fun and visually looks very good looking as well. It's like playing a fighting game in an rpg!


----------



## Slaphead (Sep 16, 2021)

Been playing a bit of Carrier Command 2 as a single player.



As a single player it's quite possibly the loneliest game I've ever played - it really does feel like you've been dumped into it completely alone and without backup. Everything else in the game is a drone or some kind of AI automation.

That said it seems to be an incredibly in depth RTS, albeit with lots of downtime - it can take upwards of 30 minutes to get to the next target/island.

I can see this being a very good co-op multiplayer.


----------



## GreenBow

Played demo for Immortals: Fenyx Rising. It was OK. After completing the demo, I discovered I could load the last save fle before 'boss fight and end'. I did that and played more just exploring. I found loads of materials I had missed. Somehow the fun of exploration made the game feel more complete and I rated the demo way more highly. Couldn't help myself buying the full game.

Demo score 9/10.


----------



## Jabrail Henderosn

I have been playing SAMP for 5 years


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 28, 2021)

Finished up *Tales of Arise*.  For the most part, I liked the game, but there were some things I really disliked.  I disliked the long drawn out dialog on certain scenes, and I think they could have condensed it.  I think the story is fairly typical of a j-rpg, but it works well, not a bad story.  For half of the game, there's not much clues on the story, and it starts getting deeper into later half, but unnecessarily long dialog to nail in the story.  Lots of repeating the same things.

Combat is lots of fun with the combos, but AI isn't very good.  I don't like there is no way to control the AI to focus on a specific target.

The game is quite conservative with providing mana, and it makes the game tough later on.  You'd have to grind a lot in this game and I HATE GRINDING.  It's a waste of time. So, I used the trainer to multiply my experience by 4x and it worked well without making it too easy.

Since they are selling DLC for real money to make the game easier, they purposely seem to made the game really conservative with items.

The dungeons gets very repetitive, and boring after awhile. They could have condensed the dungeons to keep getting boring.  I think the whole game should have been condensed.  Way too long.  Toward the end, I kept thinking I beat the boss, and something else comes up.

Overall, a good game.  Visuals are really good in this game.  I think this is the best Tales game ever made.  Well worth the price of the game.

I fully agree with this guy's review of the game.  The dialog had no substance, and unnecessary most of the time.  I feel the same in general about anime dialog.  It feels unnecessary babble.  The best dialog in a game was the original 'The Last of Us' game.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 28, 2021)

Got on *Eastward*, finished the prologue, and it's exactly what I was hoping for, and exceeded my expectations.  Whoever developed this game, knows the SNES 16 bit (and PS1) era sprite based jrpg sensibilities.  Music, sprite design and animations brings me back to the era. The soundtrack is fantastic!

And they got the puzzle design right (I have not found any modern games with good puzzle designs).  My top favorite genre from those days are action jrpgs like Terrangma and Alundra, Zelda (2D top down was the best), etc.. Probably the most engaging video game genre for me due to the well crafted puzzles. Puzzles are well designed, the art of the characters and settings look visually appealing.  I hope this game is successful and they develop more games like this one.

I like the two main characters.  They are like the cartoony version of the characters from 'The Last of Us.'


----------



## Slaphead

Somewhere in Nevada.

And if that doesn't mean anything to you then you're so young your snowflake ass can't deal with it. - you can catch up here, if you've got the balls

And then they made a video game out of it - YEAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Bytor123

Sick of going down the ladders. Going to try Monopoly.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 3, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> Got on *Eastward*, finished the prologue, and it's exactly what I was hoping for, and exceeded my expectations.  Whoever developed this game, knows the SNES 16 bit (and PS1) era sprite based jrpg sensibilities.  Music, sprite design and animations brings me back to the era. The soundtrack is fantastic!
> 
> And they got the puzzle design right (I have not found any modern games with good puzzle designs).  My top favorite genre from those days are action jrpgs like Terrangma and Alundra, Zelda (2D top down was the best), etc.. Probably the most engaging video game genre for me due to the well crafted puzzles. Puzzles are well designed, the art of the characters and settings look visually appealing.  I hope this game is successful and they develop more games like this one.
> 
> I like the two main characters.  They are like the cartoony version of the characters from 'The Last of Us.'



Finished *Eastward*.  I haven't played a game this enjoyable in years!  This game does not disappoint.  Last game I enjoyed to this level was 'Ori and the Will of the Wisps,' which was excellent.

The sprite visuals are very beautiful.  The character designs are very cool.  Sprite animations are quite good. I luv the design of character Sam.  And also John.




This game was well thought-out and must have taken a lot of thought to design the puzzles in the dungeons.  This game is just like jrpgs like Terranigma, Aludra, or Zelda. The way it's designed for us to adapt to the difficulty feels like clever ways Nintendo would design difficulty (design a pattern for the player to figure out).  Not impossible, but not too easy, but it's designed in a way the player figures out and gets through obstacles without too much difficulty.

The game was developed by a team in Shanghai, so the dialog is oddly translated.  Other than that, the way the story carries on visually is very good.  They should get a better write for their future works.  I hope to see more games by this team.  Great game coming from China!

I can't agree with some of the negative stuff I've heard about in reviews.  Like, not enough hearts (life) provided in the game, etc.. There were plenty.  The only thing I agree with is the dialog.  It's pretty poorly (translated, since developers are Chinese).  I also agree that dialog is really drawn out and lengthy.  They should have condensed the dialog.

Through-out the game there are hints of the developers being big fans of classic jrpgs, and this game really feels like a passion project.  Like, it's a game they wanted to develop wanted others to enjoy.

I highly recommend for those into classic action jrpgs.  @protoss


----------



## SilverEars

Jumped on *Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia*

I'm a big fan of 'Symphony of the Night' and was looking for the next best Castlevania of the series, and this one is highly acclaimed as well.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 9, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> Jumped on *Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia*
> 
> I'm a big fan of 'Symphony of the Night' and was looking for the next best Castlevania of the series, and this one is highly acclaimed as well.



I just want to follow-up and say that it's not a favorite Castlevania game or even consider it #2 (I later find out that this is very subjective as people's opinion on #2 is not consistent, but a mixed bag).  It's a departure from what I expected based on on SOTN.   I don't like how this one is not one big castle you explore, but split up into separate buildings in a town.

The way the weapon upgrade works it's more complex than SOTN.  It's more like a JRPG in the respect that each type of enemy has weaknesses and tolerances.  This means, you may have 3-4 different types of enemies in one setting with different weaknesses, and this can get annoying because you have to switch glyphs on the fly.  Which also means you have to try out various glyphs to figure out each enemy types weakness.  I found this annoying.

I found it much more difficult than the SOTN due to how much health enemies take away and limitations of potion you can aquire with the funds available.  But, SOTN isn't suppose to be that difficult.

I found it really dumb that if you don't find all the villagers, you get an alternative ending that ends the game.  The game is a bit more annoying than SOTN.  I feel like it's due to the game being more rough around the edges in how it was designed.  SOTN was just designed better with the consideration for the player in mind.


----------



## raynaldo

I would like to request to write a brief information about  GTA Game play.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm hooked on the 2D Castlevania series, and playing *Aria of Sorrow*.  Based on taking a better sampling online, it's Aria of Sorrow is the #2 (SOTN being #1), and I can see why.  It's the closest to SOTN.  I actually enjoy this one more than Ecclesia because it's more like SOTN.  So, this one seems to be the true successor to SOTN.  Difficulty is not to bad with this  one, it's much balanced than Ecclesia.

Ecclesia has certain things I liked.  The glyph combination system was interesting once you figure out that combining them output cool looking sills that does heavy damage.  It's just more time consuming (either look up stuff online or experiment) in terms of figuring things out.  Aria of Sorrow and SOTN just simpler with a more linear progressing system.  Ecclesia has really cool weapon effects, and it has better visuals in general.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 14, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> Speaking of METROIDvania!  Samus is such a cool character!  First Metroid was an awsome game.  I luv how it starts out and ends.  Finding out Samus is a female at the end was pretty interesting unexpected surprise.



This game is the bomb!  The best game I've played in years!  Play/control mechanics are incredible.  Nintendo still making quality games. There's a lot of hidden items in the game, and they designed them to be a bit challenging to retrieve, and it's fun trying to figure out the control mechanics to obtain them.

I haven't played the most recent Metroid, and didn't know about Shinespark ability.  Metroid is such a well thought out game when considering stuff like Shinespark ability.  It's such a cool concept for creating puzzles.  This kind of game design is a rarity these days.


----------



## GreenBow (Oct 15, 2021)

77 hours in to Immortals: Fenix Rising, and still playing.

Still love it. 8.5/10

(Additionally there is comedy in this game, that makes me laugh a bit every time. It makes me wonder how they managed to write the jokes.)

I did get a little bored in places, but not with the game. More just that when I play games for a long time, I always get restless. (Like I have 192 hours in Assassin's Creed: Odyssey, and love that game. I still have the Atlantis DLC to do. However at 50 hours, I remember stopping playing for some time. Long games need breaks for me. Like I might need to play a shooter, after fifty hours of a sword game.)


----------



## SilverEars

*Strider* from 2014.  One of my favorite game from NES era is Strider, and I liked the original arcade game as well.  Strider is one of the best designed video game protagonist.  Maybe the coolest ninja?

Anyway, the graphics on the remake is similar to the new Metroid Dread being in polygons. The graphics hasn't aged badly. The controls and movement of Strider is animated very well.  Has the same feel of the way Strider moved in the original games, but better. 

Initially, the game seemed repetitive, but as you progress, there are more variations to the level designs, and what really helps is the various skills Strider obtains throughout the game.  Similar to Metroid.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 26, 2021)

Very much in a Metroidvania mood (because Dread was so good!), and finished *Metroid: Samus Returns*, which is remake of Metroid 2: Return of Samus.

It's on the 3DS so the 3D graphics is ugly, but it has heart beneath the superficial.  Great Metroid gameplay.  This game is made by the same developer of Metroid Dread, so that gameplay very similar.  Dread on Switch is superior when it comes to fluidity of control and movement of Samus.  3DS version is not as smooth of control, but still very good.  Much easier control than the early 2D sprite based Metroids.

Currently playing Super Metroid, and realize how much they've improved the control with Metroid Dread.  SNES Metroid's control is annoying and irritating.  No controls should be like this.  It's still a great designed game, just that controls are super annoying.

Due to controls, and excellent gameplay I would put Metroid Dread and Samus Returns as the top best Metroid games ever.  It just has the most content in terms of power ups, and easier fluid controls.  They are both really well designed as well.  Both these games were actually developed with a studio called, MercurySteam.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MercurySteam

Metroid is probably my favorite game franchise.  Metroid has evolved really well through the times.

Both games very well designed.  The boss fights are tough, but with many repetition, you end up beating them.  They designed it in a way that the boss fights are beatable in matter of time with practice.  This is the Nintendo way! Nintendo excels at gameplay design as they put lots of thoughts into design. Some of the tough fights takes longer to get them right.


----------



## quinnmcc

CS: GO is my life's work. I have been playing since 9 years old, now together with https://ckt-soft.com/contact-us.html I am developing my own website for esports fans and developing my blog.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 28, 2021)

Finally got through* Super Metroid*, and I can see why it's so highly regard.  But, I'm sure game controls isn't what highly regarded.  Game controls is annoying as hell.

So, unlike the newest of the franchise, Metroid Dread, Super doesn't require all the abilities to get through the game.  Abilities like, Wall Jump, Space Jump and Screw Attack, which makes the game much much easier at toward the end.

Wall Jump and Space Jump are much more difficult to pull off compared to Metroid Dread.  They really mad the controls better responsive with Dread.  I've seen so many Reddit threads and Youtube vids of people asking how to pull off those movies on Super.  So, in general, controls are really annoying with Super, and it took awhile and another studio, MercurySteam to fine tune the controls for better fluidity.  I think Metroid Zero Mission started the direction because it's controls is much better than the ones that came before it like Super.

That's the not only annoyance with this game.  The game progression became a nightmare 2/3 way through the game.  When you first start out, everything is very straightforward, but later on, they make it impossible for you to find out how to progress the game.  They challenge you to find these impossible secrets to progress.  Like invisible walls you walk through or some openings that you never expect it to be there.

But, this is also how metroid has it's charm.  The secrets that once found, you become very satisfied and memorable.  It's like working on a long code, working out the bugs, and it compiles and runs!  Feel rewarding.

 You really need a guide when playing this first time around. Make sure you have the Super Metroid issue of Nintendo Power with ya! Like I said, progression gets impossible at some point in the game.

I can't help, but think the level designer knew what would drive people nuts. lol.  There are lots of little annoying stuff that happens in some dungeon rooms with the creatures in how they hinder your movements. lol.  Also, the grapple device is super annoying!

This is the metroid I would and would not recommend newbies.  I would not recommend for it's impossible-ness of progression, but also would recommend because you learn what to look out for once you find all the secrets.  You gain a lot of skills in finding secrets with this Metroid game for future Metroids.  You learn a lot.

But, given this was done during SNES days.  Wow, the production is off the charts.  The power ups, the general gameplay has so much technical achievements for it's time.  It is a great 2D Metroid classic.  3hrd on my list after Dread and Samus Returns, but for many people, it's their #1, and I can understand why.

For the boss battles, I think MercurySteam's Dread and Samus Returns have the the more sophisticated battles.  Super's middle boss battles was interesting, but for the most part, inferior.


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 29, 2021)

Got to Mother Brain (the final boss) on *Metroid: Zero Mission*, which is a remake of the original Metroid game from the NES.  Facing Mother Brain brings me back on how badly designed and cheap this boss is.  The difficulty of this boss is just shooting you everywhere with lava on the bottom, so that you keep getting bombarded with shots from all angles that makes you keep falling into the lava while Mother Brain shoots at you as well.  It's a cluster-f**kery.

What a terrible way to end this game. I remember this being one of the best game ever, but with the crappy desing of the boss, I'm having a change of opinion.

It's actually fairly short compared to the later Metroid games.  I guess the original Metroid was a fairly short game.  I think games have gotten longer over the years.  I guess NES games weren't that long.

I'm thinking it's annoying boss, but this person can pull off no damage?!  Is this person human?!



Damn, this shinespark is impossible for me to do in twice in succession.  The first one is hard enough as it is!  I think this is the toughest shinespark to pull off in the game.  Metroid Dread has lots more interesting ones to pull off.  Stuff like this makes what Metroid really is.  It's about mastering controls.
For me, this sequence of button combination my brain can't control my hands properly to pull it off fast enough. lol


----------



## SilverEars (Oct 30, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> Got to Mother Brain (the final boss) on *Metroid: Zero Mission*, which is a remake of the original Metroid game from the NES.  Facing Mother Brain brings me back on how badly designed and cheap this boss is.  The difficulty of this boss is just shooting you everywhere with lava on the bottom, so that you keep getting bombarded with shots from all angles that makes you keep falling into the lava while Mother Brain shoots at you as well.  It's a cluster-f**kery.
> 
> What a terrible way to end this game. I remember this being one of the best game ever, but with the crappy desing of the boss, I'm having a change of opinion.
> 
> ...



After killing Mother Brain, I found out that there's another part to the game before it's over.  It didn't take long to beat that part.  So, it's still relatively short.

Anyway, I found out that Zero Mission is the most evolved sprite based Metroid before MercurySteam's polygon based Samus Returns and Dread, which are the most refined Metroid versions.

Zero Mission is the one that has all the concepts that's in Metroid today (except counters, stealth, and quick dodge move that MercurySteam introduced), with better controls than the frustrating controls of earlier Metroids.

I would rank it under Super because the boss battles on Zero Mission kinda sucks, and game is too short.  I think all the bosses are really easy to defeat with no sophistication.  There are no complex patterns you have to figure out and try to dodge.  Dread has the most sophisticated bosses.  Dread's boss battles are tough, but also one of the best I've ever played in any game.

I think there is a phycological element in Metroid games that gets players hooked.  I think it's a bipolar method of making the game difficult starting out, and then toward the end, you get all the abilities and you feel like superman (You get a payoff or reward, and your brain creates endorphines. lol). The game plays with your emotion.  Causes frustatrations sometimes, and sometimes makes you feel like superman. It's the contrast that creates the higher intensity positive reinforcements.  I think this is the charm of Metroid along with the mastering of complex controls to pull of shinesparks, and finding hidden secrets.  It's VERY NINTENDO!

Also for me, it's like comfort food.  Metroid games makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside. lol.  Once you figure out the maps and secrets, I think the game does turn into a comfort food for replay.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 1, 2021)

With the other Metroid games played, my logical last choice of *Metroid* game would be *Fusion*.

I actually enjoyed this one more than Super and Zero Mission.  Personally, I think it's a better game than Zero Mission.  I think there was more thought went into level design, and it's easier to not get lost like Super due to isolating different sections and a computer directing Samus where to go.

It occurred to me that Metroid Dread borrows many of the concepts from this game.  I think Dread got a lot of ideas from this game.  If Metroid Dread is Metroid 5, is this one, Metroid 4?

So, Metroid order goes:

1. Metroid
2. Return of Samus
3. Super Metroid
4. Metroid Fusion
5. Metroid Dread

I guess in an order it makes sense that Dread would follow the concepts of Fusion.  And it does.  It seems like Metroid game has progressed into being more linear as time goes on.  Earlier ones didn't even have a guide map, and you would have to figure out where to go next.  Which is kinda tough if you consider how they hide paths to trick you.  You would be running around a large map for hours trying to figure out where to go next.  It's very cruel without a map.

Although Fusion is more linear in terms of level design.  There a lot of secrets in the game hidden in it.  I found only half the energy tanks hidden throughout the map.  It seems like puzzles of finding these hidden items are better design with this game than the previous ones.  Sometimes they would trick you into thinking the easier way would lead to the item, but there would be another path.  It seems like some though went into item hiding.

As far as boss battles, Super has better battles I feel.  The boss battles in Fusion just seems too simplistic with very stiff boss movements.  Once you figure out a simple pattern it's really easy to take them down.  With Samus Returns and Dread, there's much more sophisticated boss battles.  Usage of polygons with better movement mechanics helps make bosses move in various patterns, which increases the difficulty and demand more skills from the player.

All in all, I enjoyed this one.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 2, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> Finally got through* Super Metroid*, and I can see why it's so highly regard.  But, I'm sure game controls isn't what highly regarded.  Game controls is annoying as hell.
> 
> So, unlike the newest of the franchise, Metroid Dread, Super doesn't require all the abilities to get through the game.  Abilities like, Wall Jump, Space Jump and Screw Attack, which makes the game much much easier at toward the end.
> 
> ...



Realized why Super Metroid has such a cult following.  It's because there's a lot of secrets hidden within the game that's really cool once you discover them.  There's a lot of game nuances that the developer put into the game to be discovered or not.  This guy goes over all these nuances in the game.  This is what makes game replayable.  I think Nintendo was great at making games that was replayable.

Interesting thing about Metroid games is that, you can do things the difficult or harder way, or the easy way (if you know the secret). There are times, when something is too difficult for you, you are likely either doing it the wrong way or don't know the secret.



Spoiler: If you don't want to be spoiled of secrets in the game, don't watch


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 4, 2021)

Started on *Sekiro*, and supposedly it's the 1st or 2nd hardest game in the souls series by FromSoftware.

I think the game is really flawed.  The AI is really poor, and I sometimes run into bugs of npcs getting stuck on the environments.

I've seen a video of a poor fellow that tried to get through the game without a guide and he was really lost.  This is due to the poor designing of the game scenarios.  It feels like the designers really didn't care how the player figures out how to progress through the game.

The fact that I need a guide to get through this game really takes the fun out of it.  There's a lot of cheap stuff that can be done to bypass bosses.  It takes that fun away from the challenges.

Supposedly, it's the 1st or 2nd most difficult game in the souls franchise of FromSoftware games.  All the visuals are cool and stealth kills are fun, but there's a lot of elements from the design that just takes the fun away from the game.  It's as if they fool you into thinking it's really difficult for people that don't follow a guide, and it's really cheap for those that do.  I don't think this is good game design.  It just feels like the deign is setup to waste a lot time on very little progression for no good reasons.

But, the visuals of the game really cool.  The way Shinobi is designed, and the way the mechanics of the fighting is very cool.  The game could be really challenging if it wasn't for the bad AI (although it is very challenging, bad AI makes it easy to be cheap and reduces difficulty to a decent level).  It feels as if being cheap is justified (not only because you are Shinobi, you use any tricks to win) because the game's way of going about being challenging is cheap.

A game like Metroid Dread is way better refined than this game.  This game feel broken with stuff that doesn't make sense for good game design.  It seems hype of souls games is it's difficulty for no good reasons.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 5, 2021)

I started Sekiro with hate and with a bit of prejudice based on limited playing.  After progressing further, the game is pretty cool. But also, horribly difficult!  I had to be flawless in parrying with Lady Butterfly.  The toughest boss I've ever encountered in any game and this is only the beginning.  I can't believe there are 41 bosses (including min-bosses) because it take long time to get the hang of the patterns of each one.  Just the way the pace of the game is due to difficulty of getting through the bosses, it's going to take forever to get through 41 of them!  I am very impressed that they designed 41 of these bosses because they all have unique patterns you have to figure out.

The real nuisance of the boss fight is that they set up each boss with several minions you have to kill so that they don't interfere with the boss fight, and this is a huge time sink when you are getting your ass handed by the bosses over and over again.  Annoying.

Annoyingly high difficulty level, but it's a rush!  When you beat the bosses, it feels like you did the impossible! lol  It certainly felt like it with Lady Butterfly after many many attempts, and finally be able to finish her off.

Whoever directed this game don't give shi**t a bout guiding you throughout the game.  I had a tough time with Ogre in the beging and after awhile I decided to get the fire prosthetic, and I had leave and go down to Hirata Estate to get it and come back.  And this made Ogre boss batttle a breeze (easiest boss fight with the prosthetic).

Also, I made the mistake of trying to beat the Purple Ninja in the beginging.  Timing the deflect was really tough.  Ninja is so fast.  Some of these fights are super fast and you have to deflect hits with the right timing during these fast paced fights.  Crazy.

You have to be able to see the hit coming, and deflect the hits at the right instance in time.  These bosses have various combinations in how they attack.  You have to quickly make the determination to either step dodge, jump dodge, deflect, or attack based on the enemy animations cluing you in on what their movement intentions are (This is sometimes tricky because two different actions can look similar in the beginning which trips you up). The real difficulty is, even you make a minor mistake, it can cost huge chunk of your health.  It's a perfectionist game.

The game really tests high quick your reflexes are in determining the correct course of action.  It takes high level of focus on the tasks.

This is one of the toughest games out there.


----------



## GreenBow

I found Sekiro hard work. ... A Steam friend pulled me though quite a lot of it. 

Sadly I stopped playing at one point, and can't get back into it. I keep trying but it's brutal whichever direction I go in. Being out of practice makes it too hard to continue. OK I could probably get going again if I really put my mind to it. Unfortunately I am not that into the game.

The characters in Sekiro are excellent. The story is addictive in a good way. It' a shame  from that perspective that I might never get to complete Sekiro.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 6, 2021)

GreenBow said:


> I found Sekiro hard work. ... A Steam friend pulled me though quite a lot of it.
> 
> Sadly I stopped playing at one point, and can't get back into it. I keep trying but it's brutal whichever direction I go in. Being out of practice makes it too hard to continue. OK I could probably get going again if I really put my mind to it. Unfortunately I am not that into the game.
> 
> The characters in Sekiro are excellent. The story is addictive in a good way. It' a shame  from that perspective that I might never get to complete Sekiro.


You don't even need a steam friend.  There's guides everywhere online, and Youtube video on tips/guides to get through bosses.  Also, you can find an easier mode mod out there that will make the difficulty more manageable.  Hell, you can even get trainers to modify certain things about it you find unfair to keep the difficulty at a more reasonable level.   This is of course if you play on PC, which is much more flexable. You can mess with save files, etc..

I'm definitely using trainer to avoid grinding, but I will keep the boss fights with no cheats what so ever.  Because grinding is a waste of time (this game is a waste of time as well. lol). Personally, I don't use any cheats or mods as I'm testing myself on getting through difficult games.

You are right that the characters in the Sekiro is excellent.  I really don't understand why we get Naruto anime, but not Sekiro anime, which is much much cooler.

I'm sure muscle memory will come back quickly if you train with Hanbei the Undying.  I really regret not training with Hanbei and starting the game clueless.  It was brutal!

For anyone new to this game, I highly recommend training with Hanbei at the home base before venturing out!


----------



## silent-circuit

Destiny 2 has become a part time job.


----------



## SilverEars

Holy cow!  I guess Sekiro is easy if this guy beating bosses like they are nothing.  I must be horrible at this game.



Spoiler: Don't watch if you never played Sekiro and planning on it, and don't want boss spoilers


----------



## GreenBow

I think am just over 2/3 way through Sekiro. 

My worst boss was Genichiro Ashina at the top of the castle; it took me hours and hours. Not sure but I think the last boss I did was Emma, but I might have got further. I think one of the reasons I quit was because I saw that I had to fight Genichiro Ashina again. I never got as far as that fight, and I understand it's easier than the first fight. Still though, once was enough.

I know we all struggle with different bosses though, and some will say Genichiro Ashina was not so bad.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 6, 2021)

GreenBow said:


> My worst boss was Genichiro Ashina at the top of the castle; it took me hours and hours. Not sure but I think the last boss I did was Emma, but I might have got further. I think one of the reasons I quit was because I saw that I had to fight Genichiro Ashina again. I never got as far as that fight, and I understand it's easier than the first fight. Still though, once was enough.
> 
> I know we all struggle with different bosses though, and some will say Genichiro Ashina was not so bad.


Sounds like Genichiro Ashina is really tough (Which is what I should expect from a boss on top of the castle).  I wonder how Ashina compares to Lady Butterfly and Purple Ninja because they made me struggle so hard!  Bosses after them were a cinch with the right equipment.  

This is one of those games that I luv to savor every moment of it.  It's that good.  Well, except for the bosses that's damn near impossible!


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 7, 2021)

GreenBow said:


> I think am just over 2/3 way through Sekiro.
> 
> My worst boss was Genichiro Ashina at the top of the castle; it took me hours and hours. Not sure but I think the last boss I did was Emma, but I might have got further. I think one of the reasons I quit was because I saw that I had to fight Genichiro Ashina again. I never got as far as that fight, and I understand it's easier than the first fight. Still though, once was enough.
> 
> I know we all struggle with different bosses though, and some will say Genichiro Ashina was not so bad.


I got to the top of the Castle, and faced Genichiro Ashina.  Initially, I didn't think he was all that bad because I got lucky on the 3rd phase (I got his posture bar almost all filled!), and then many many attempts after, I could hardly get to the 3rd phase.  And when I do, I get cold feet and mess up. The way it's setup, it plays with your head.

It is terribly difficult due to having 3 phases for this fight.  IMO, Lady Butterfly seemed more difficult with 2 phases, but this one is difficult due to the extra phase.  The last phase seems like either you get lucky or not.  It's easy to kill him fast, but also easy to mess up.

I got to say I learned a lot from battling Ashina.  I'm to the point of being a Pavlov's dog now in the first two phazes.  I can deflect and dodge every attacks with minor mistakes here and there.  It just when I get to the 3rd stage I mess up badly.  The key is timing.  Deflects must be timed within a short window to break the oponents posture, and with this fight, you have to be precise, and very little mistakes in deflect timing.

I realized that this game is essentially like music rhythm game (in terms of mashing button combinations).  Guitar Hero or those dance games.  You have to deflect in the rhythm of the combinations programmed of the AI.

I actually enjoy dueling with Ashina.  It's challenging, but also the most interesting boss fight I've encountered so far.  The combinations Ashina does is most intelligent of the bosses so far. I can respond correctly to the different types of unblockables now. This game is difficult, but also very cool.  The fights are well designed.


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 8, 2021)

Genichiro Ashina took me about seven hours I think. Maybe you can understand why I ran out of enthusiasm for Sekiro. I think it was knowing I had to face Genichiro Ashina a second time. My Steam friend told me the second fight is a bit easier though, and only two stage.

Lady Butterfly about took me two hours. I took on Lady Butterfly too early, because I went off exploring. There was lots I could have done before facing her.

Some bosses I beat reasonably OK. The last time meeting the Monk boss fight was harsh and I had to cheese it after maybe four hours.


I am quite patient with difficult games, but Doom Eternal had me shouting profanities. Doom Eternal for me on my first play was too difficult on Ultra-Violence. Then too easy on the next level down Hurt Me Plenty. I think I got so angry because it felt like an IP that I loved, had been ruined. I didn't like Doom Eternal much in any way at all, and would rate it about 4/10. I was a fool and pre-ordered it.

Sekiro really got me down because I bought it full price going on the strenght of Dark Souls. I resent myself having paid out so much for it. ... My usual rule buying games is, wait for deep sale prices then I am never too disappointed. Whereas I broke that rule because people were saying how brilliant Sekiro was.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 8, 2021)

GreenBow said:


> Genichiro Ashina took me about seven hours I think. Maybe you can understand why I ran out of enthusiasm for Sekiro. I think it was knowing I had to face Genichiro Ashina a second time. My Steam friend told me the second fight is a bit easier though, and only two stage.
> 
> Lady Butterfly about took me two hours. I took on Lady Butterfly too early, because I went off exploring. There was lots I could have done before facing her.
> 
> ...


I understand how you feel.  I really hated the Lady Butterfly and Purple Ninja fights.  I think it was because I didn't know the Mikiri counter, and didn't know that I needed to get out of the way when my posture gauge fills up, and hold block to reduce my posture quickly.  Lady Butterfly would move back and reduce her posture gauge quickly, which pissed me off.  Her 2nd phase really pissed me off.

This game is complex.  There are so much little nuances we need to know to be able to just know the basics!  It's not a beginner friendly game.  It will make any beginners hate it.  I certainly did when I attempted it years ago when it came out.  I got pissed that it was so hard.  I just didn't know that it's one of those games that all the nuances of fight mechanic has to learned or you really suffer and hate the game.  Also, it's tough without a walkthrough because all the prayer beads you need to increase your vitality and posture resistance.  Also, the Gourd seeds that's needed to make the health potions.  You have to do a lot of research to survive in this game.  I've watched so many Youtube videos to learn this game.

But, being successful in this game isn't from collecting objects.  It will make the game slightly tolerant to mistakes, but it's about learning to deflect with precise timing (learning to not make mistakes), which is what the success depends on.  It's not a leveling up game to make things easier.  It's more about developing user's skills by facing difficult bosses.  Ashina really teaches the essentials.

Visuals wise, Ashina is such a cool looking boss.  He is a good contrasting adversary to Sekiro.  Ashina is so versatile with his sword and arrow.  

I think the reason why this game is so highly regarded is the complexities and details in the game.  There is so much depth to the the game that makes it complex and difficult, but also amazingly well made.  So much thought went into it.  I think it could have been a notch easier with better refinement.  I notice there's a bit of crudeness to the game like, I just have to deal with it.  Sometimes, bad AI that make it easy to cheese, and the camera angle.  Horrible, horrible camera when you are cornered.

Since it's a game with so much depth, complexity, and difficulty, it creates a very active gamer community. Lots of interesting Youtube videos and I luv reading the comments.  How people cheese and handle situations.  The rants, etc.. I saw this, and got a good chuckle.

I know she's a big fan of the soul series (I ran into her video when I was struggling with DS3, and she did a way better job than me. I just quit. lol), and she attempted to beat Ashina for 3 hrs!  For some of us, this is what it takes.  But, you can see her progression.  She had to learn the Mikiri counter (probably the most important skill to master), and I'm sure she can predict Ashina's moves pretty well now.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 8, 2021)

Wow, Sekiro is just so bad-ass after you get ninjutsu skills and prosthetics upgrades.  There's so many cool stuff in this game, it's ridiculous!  It's just fun fighting enemies once you get the abilities.

Ninjutsu can be so much fun!  This game has the coolest abilities I've ever seen!  



Them being able to use the concepts form Tenchu worked so well!


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 9, 2021)

Some more thoughts on Sekiro.  Very awesome game, but I can see signs of the developers trolling us. lol. They will trip you up with various things in the game, and you just figure it out!  I see so many examples of this in this game.  And this keeps us in check to be careful as we play the game.  It's kinda like elements of surprise that they include in the game.

Great team that worked on this game.  It feels so much like how Metal Gear Solid would have been if it advanced in the right direction.  Sekiro reminds me so much of Solid Snake, which is one of my all time fav character.  Now, Sekiro is probably the coolest shinobi in my books!

I really like the story and the characters.  Very cool!

I've been looking up who is the artist for the concepts and I found him.


And this is the guy that was in charge of game mechanics.  Great ideas with the game mechanics.  Keeps us players on our toes!


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 13, 2021)

*Sekiro is the best modern game I've played* in a long time.  The best game I've played that's in 3D.

I'm 3/4 way through it, and I can tell there's so much work put into this game (well worth $60, probably the best valued game I've played yet).  It's pretty rediculous how detailed this game is.  I judged this game prematurely about stuff like little bugs, but given the amount of work went into this game, totally acceptable!

I think the best level design really comes from Japanese developers and this game really shows how well the different locations are designed in terms of item placement and the generally way it's setup to create moods (tension).

The world is amazingly well designed in terms of practicality and looks.  It's just gorgeous looking environments.

The developers really know how to create tension.  They know how not to make things predictable.  It feels like they troll us by putting in unpredictable things, and can startle us (in bad ways that causes us to curse. lol), but in the end, it keeps the game interesting.  It causes reactions from us. If it was all predictable, it would be boring.

Like for example bosses.  Oh my lord some of the bosses are really tough due to way they are programmed.  Their patterns are not easy to get used to.  The tougher bosses time their attack with varying timing to throw you off.  And combination of attacks are shuffled as well.  This makes it extemely tough with some bosses!

I had one boss fight that consisted of two bosses. And going from one boss to another really throws off what I learn with one boss, and have to be able to adjust my deflect timing and attack patterns from this.  This gets confusing.

Bad things about this game is that there's overwhelming amount of things to figure out that's not obvious.  I check the game guide after I go through a location to see what I've missed.  There are lot of interesting side quests as well, but some of them are really difficult to figure out.  The way clues are written, it's cryptic.  I use a guide if I get stuck though.

Some bosses for example may be almost impossible without a use of certain item, and they set it up for us to figure this out.  It's sort of like a  puzzle in the game.  Can I figure out what would make it easy to fight an almost impossible boss.  Can I work smart?  It's a thoughtful setup.

So, I've gone through the bad ending already, and now will be going through the good endings.  Very tough bosses.  I hated fighting Owl.  I had fun with Emma and Isshin, but I hate how the differences in their fighting caused confusion.  Which was annoying.

I also hate the headless.  They piss me off!  Yes, this game evokes emotions! lol  It feels like suffering, but you feel a rush when you get out the suffering. That's what this game is like.  You suffer with a tough boss, and then you feel a rush when beating the boss, and after you are rewarded with a gorgeous world for exploring.

I never play side quests or play a game in such detail, but this game is different. It's definitely well designed that playing it in detail is very much worth the effort!  Because, it's obvious a lot of work went into this game (thoughtful and useful work, not Cyberpunk garbage work), and the quality of the details shows.

For Sekiro, the team that worked on this game feel very similar to Kojima productions (Metal Gear series).  The quality design of characters, the levels, boss fights.  It feels like the next evolution from Metal Gear Solid series.

Most obvious is that, *it's the modern day Mike Tyson's Punch Out!* lol  Which is one of the earliest rhythm game. Sekiro is little Mac! lol look how small he is compared to the big bosses!


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 15, 2021)

I realized there are many things FromSoftware does on purpose to annoy us.  Like the attack patterns are made in a way there's usually a kill attack that is held back to occur less frequently so that we don't get used to dealing with them right away.  This game is about getting hit by unpredictable patterns and die, and learn from it so that you get used to avoiding getting hit from that attack.  And it's about conditioning your behavior to react in the right timing in certain attack sequences come out.

Timing is crucial and should be fast reaction so with this game, conditioning is important.  And it takes many dying and repeated playing to condition yourself to finally beat the boss.  The way we learn is that, when things occur frequently we learn faster, but when something that's rarely occurs combined with something that frequently occurs, the rare occuring even is not condition as well to react right away.  This is how FromSofware trolls us with the combos from the enemies.  They cause certain attacks to be rare and make it really powerful so that we don't expect it, and when we hesitate, we get hit, but get hit hard and die! lol

So, with this said.  One should not think of dying as fail, but experience to avoid future mistakes. These games are really designed with this in mind.  This mindset probably helps in being more open about dealing with games like this.

FromSoftware are the master of trolling. lol.  They do it so well.  Feels similar to Super Metroid.  I got a feeling the designers of Super Metroid knew what is annoying, and same with FromSofware.  Feels like similar design philosphy.

I keep thinking that Sekiro's prosthetic tools usage and upgrading is analogous to Metroid's upgrade system as well. Metroid conceiving the idea much earlier on.  It seems common to Japanese developers in how games are designed.

FromSofware trolls the player in a very sophisticated manner.  They know what they are doing.  They are not people that randomly makes decisions.  Thinking went into this game.

After fighting the Demon of Hatred (Maybe the most difficult boss in the game depending on who's playing) I realized they tweaked the bosses hitboxes to really favor the boss, and also the the damage they inflict is much greater than what we can inflict.  But, what we have that the bosses do not have is the inventory and the prosthetic tools.  It is not fair, but we do get the upperhand when we memorize their patterns and condition ourselves to respond to their patterns at the right timing.  But yeah, vitality and health bar, the resurrections numbers are not comparatively fair.  In certain scenarios, we have to use tools to get the upper-hand.

I think boss AI is very good.  Probably the best I've ever played?  The difficulty with these AI is amped up because our vitality lower, and their hits take much more damage.  So, the developers have high expectations of the gamer's skills. lol.

Also, the hitbox situations and getting hit for what we visually see shouldn't have been tells me it's still kinda crude or not cleanly programmed.  We just have to deal with it.

Design is spectacular and the level designs are so well done.  FromSoftware is one of the best teams that make quality content.

This game was expect for evolution of video games.  Making the game challenging enough to satisfy today's hardcore gamers.  This game is much more dificult than any retro games that I've played.  

Due to tradition, Mario will always stay Mario and Zelda will always be like it is.  But, Sekiro is the next evolution in adventure games like Zelda.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 17, 2021)

I did't know what to play next after Sekiro because my expectations are very high after Sekiro.  I decided on older FromSoftware titles. Started on Dark Souls Remastered.  Just as bad as I recalled (hopefully, it gets better), it's annoy a f$$k.  Much more annoying than Sekiro due to controls sucking (And I thought Sekiro had some issues.), and the motion is so slow.  After playing Sekiro, I feel like Dark Slow is in slow motion.   Differences between the  games is really felt.

I wish I can just get through with a bunch of stealth death blows like in Sekiro.

Combat feels so slow and boring compared to Sekiro.  I prefer fast paced motion games. How is this dodging nonsense any fun? The animations looks really dopy.

Not worrying about armor and running around swiftly with a katana just feels much more liberating being a Shinobi.  That's what I luv about Sekiro, it's doesn't have many stats you have to worry about.  Shinobi don't need armor or weapons upgrades, just better skills as you progress.  The game is about player getting better as the player faces more challenges, and Dark Souls seems like grinding and leveling up to be more resistant.


----------



## kochoop

I´ve been playing a lot of Slay the spire (recently completed ascension 20 on all the characters) but still haven´t spent any time on trying to complete the actual endgame boss


----------



## tdockweiler

*Dark Souls - 8/10 (XBOX 360)*

This is my first playthrough in maybe 5 years! I avoided it just because of the frustration. In total I think I've played through it 3 times now.
I think it's too slow paced and it always feels like i'm grinding on enemies just to level up and advance. Then, yes when I wear heavier gear the character just walks so painfully slow.  Most levels are so closed in that I rarely ever need to roll or can't. In Dark Souls 2 I found myself it's an absolute must to get good at rolling and relying less on a shield.

Got to Bell Gargoyles without any deaths I think. Did pretty well. Of course I died 3 times before I decided to actually level up my Claymore to +5. Once I did that I had no problems beating them. 

Capra Demon was a pain. Died 2 times but got him on the 3rd try. Not a good fight at all and just poor design choices.

The Depths was super easy this time around. Believe it or not I actually find I'm not so good at fighting the Gaping Dragon! People say he's easy but I always seem to get run over by him or just 1-shot. I never bothered to look up a good strategy and usually only attack when his head is stuck in the ground. Should go for the tail after that more.

The absolute worst nightmare EVER was my second run through Blighttown. Escaping from the 2nd bonfire is such a massive pain in the butt for me.
I died like 4-5 times due to stupid/cheap deaths. I thought I would never escape that place.

First time...fighting one of those Ogre? things. I walked backwards and fall to my dead...2 times in a row LOL.
Finally get back to the bottom and...3 flies and a group of Fire spiders murder me. It's like i'm stun locked or something. I should have just rolled out of the way more.

Luckily on the 1st run Quelaag was dead easily on first try. I go through the Valley of the Drakes entrance so it's an easy in and out of the place.

I'm also glad to report I made it all the way through Senn's Fortress on my 2nd try. Usually this place ends in frustration, but this time I brought an actual Bow!
The last set of blades kills me usually when I run through there and don't kill the archer. 

By the time I got to the absolute worst boss, Ornstein and Smough I was underleveled (for my abilities) and about level 50 or 55. I got out of there and leveled up to about 60. Took me maybe 4-5 total tries to get the win. I used Claymore +12 and Eagle Shield. Killed Ornstein first and just cheesed the big Smough. 
I use the pillars and it takes a long time. I only attack when he does the butt stomp or stomp with lightning. 
With both bosses to have any luck I just have to be constantly moving backwards usually. 
One key thing I had to do is not get too frustrated and give up too early. Even with low flasks you can still kill the 2nd boss.

After Anor Londo I always feel like I want to quit and my fun with the game is over. NONE of the other levels are even remotely good or fun. All a major pain and like work to go through. It's like the developers ran out of ideas.

New Londo Ruins seemed 10x worse this time. I died at least 6 times to ghosts. The most frustrating part is having to run all the way back from the blacksmith. (haven't restored the original bonfire). 

Luckily I was able to get the +15 Ember before facing Smough again. I ended up getting to it with zero Estus Flasks left and about 25% HP.

Here's something funny too that usually doesn't happen. I died to Pinwheel 4 times in a row LOL. NEVER died to him before I think.
I think I made the mistake of using my flask after the drop and missed hitting him after I ran up to him. The magic from all his clones does some MAJOR damage to me. I was probably level 53-55 at the time.

Overall I find this not as good and WAY less fun than Dark Souls 2 and 3. DS2 is by far my favorite and a LOT easier. It's not an easy game, but so much fun that I immediately want to start over after finishing it. The controls are better too and less sluggish. They are perfect! I'm a casual player, but now I can get through half the game without dying. Pretty good for me.

Dark Souls 3 for me actually has some harder bosses than DS1 towards the end. Dancer of the Boreal Valley is actually harder for me than Ornstein and Smough! I usually have to fight her at level 70 (!). The overall difficulty in Dark Souls 3 is perfect. 

Strangely I find Bloodborne the hardest by far. I gave up on the last level. Never had any interest in finishing it.

BTW I found Dark Souls 1 is just like artificially difficult. Poor design choices just make it harder than it should be. 
For example, New Londo Ruins and Blightown. Half of my deaths are probably due to being stun-locked or falling.

Anyone like Demon's Souls the most? I wonder if someone who loved DS2 would like that more than DS1.

It's the only one i've never played.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 19, 2021)

I've played some good chunk of Dark Souls Remastered, and I got to say it's a very primitive game compared to Sekiro.  I know, I know, Sekiro is much more recent with most modern tech behind it.

Still, I can't help, but make the comparison.  Sekiro is about gameplay.  Dark Souls doesn't feel like it's about gameplay, but just mainly exploration and buffing up the stats and equipment.  The boss battles doesn't compare.  Dark Souls feels so limited in controls and much action moves compared to Sekiro.  Sekiro has so much better controls and variations to it's controls.  Dark Souls is just very clunky and robotic feeling for the combat.  It's so limited on what is involved in combat.

Sekiro on the other hand is more complex, and much more involving with deeper combat mechanics and fluidity in movements.  In Sekiro, the battles mechanics are much more sophisticated due to all the tools that are provided (like prosthetics and items).  Which opens up for user creativity in combat strategy.

Dark Souls gets really dull and repititive. How many stiff armored dudes must I encounter for attacking from behind, again? The challenges feels real cheap (falling off narrow pathway and stairs. lol). Also, they purposely put you in a narrow pathway or small room so that you'd mess up? That is so cheap!  Bosses battles are boring with little strategy to it.  You just hit the back or the leg, and just bring down the health.  It gets old after awhile, and it's a loooong game.  I don't want to finish it at this point as I'm getting really bored.  Enemies are so simplistic and boring to fight.

During Sekiro's combat, the inclusion of unblockable brings another level of complexity along with being able to jump.  Also, the usage of counters for the unblockables.

Mikiri counter is the coolest in Sekiro.  When you time that Mikiri counter, it feels so satisfying and you feel super!  It's such a well thought-out concept.

What I like about Sekiro is that, the game is  making you learn the deep combat system of the game, and over many boss battles, you improve your skills.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 21, 2021)

Besides being annoying, Dark Souls is fairly easy.  As long as you get the right equipment, it's a breeze to get through. The only tough part are the annoying level designs that can cause you to die alot and waste stupid amount of time repeating those areas from the nearby bonfire.  Doing this with stupid level design is just wasting gamer's time.  Player doesn't benefit anything from crap like that.

I think the game starts off with a high learning curve than it tapers off, and then it rises again getting close to Ornstein and Smough fight (Which as annoyingly tough), and this boss fight being the hump.  And then it gets really easy once you get the right equipment.

It starts off appearing tough because the dumb game designer designed it to confuse people by letting them free roam in various area with weak stats.  And impossible enemies (with weak stats) randomly placed at different spots making people think it's difficult game. You are really suppose to skip them until you buff up.  This is really dumb design.  The designer obviously doesn't care if he confuses players or not.

Some of the secrets are ridiculous.  I don't know what he was smoking when he was thinking them up. 

So, the game gets easy because you are buffed up at a high level and it's easy to kill the bosses as result.

Still, the age of the game is really felt.  It's a boring game due to it's old design and clunky outdated controls.  Main thing is, it's just a slow ass game.  I want to move quicker!

So, I've played it enough to have a strong opinion on it's poor game design.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 22, 2021)

After playing DS1, I really appreciate what gameplay really has evolved to in Sekiro.  Sekiro feels like a video game.  DS1 feels like a boring ass grindfest D&D rpg (which I hate).  Sekiro has characters with much greater depth and awsome story.  The developers really did mature with Sekiro and I really look forward to what their next level of gameplay evolved from Sekiro.  Sekiro feels like playing Metroid, Metal Gear Solid, or something. It's about gameplay foremost.  It's a game that makes you like the characters, but DS1 doesn't feel like it has any real characters.

I'm so glad FromSoftware absorbed Tenchu IP to apply the concepts to make Sekiro.  They went much beyond Tenchu with an awesome story and combat mechanics.  The adventure aspect of Sekiro is pretty much Zelda level evolved.

As far as trolling, I think of Sekiro as good jokes because looking back they were good jokes (lots of youtube videos of people reactions, it's fun to watch people get surprised), but DS1 annoying crap feels like bad jokes by some autistic person. It's really awkward crap.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 22, 2021)

Sekiro has so much secrets for the combat art.  Lots of stuff I'm not even aware of.  This guy knows some really cool tricks.  The beginning stuff are common knowledge, but it gets better as the video goes on.

It is true what he says in the beginning, it's a rhythm game.  Like when you learn a melody of a song and play it again.  This game is just like that.  That's what deflection is. It's just timing of the notes of a sequence of sounds (the clanking sound from the sword clashes, there's a timing the AI is sequentially hitting).  I would assume, how quickly and precisely the player deflects depends on the person's acuity to recall this timing and able to replicate it easily.  Like music.

Combat is so fun in this game when the game clicks. Combat feels highly satisfying when it clicks. There's so many ways to pull off awesome lookin combat.  Replayability is very high.

Whatch only if you don't care about getting spoiled of secrets in the game


----------



## tdockweiler

^ Sounds like you would be more into something like Bloodborne than the Dark Souls series. It's much faster paced.
Same goes for Dark Souls 3. That's much more faster paced than the previous 2, especially during certain boss fights.
Some say the combat is sort of like a mix of Bloodborne and Dark Souls.
The combat in DS1 is just so clunky and slow. 
I find it WAY better in DS2 as long as you level up adaptability. 
Some bosses in that game you can't just hide behind a shield with and have to get good at rolling.

I would never call Dark Souls easy, even when you get all the right equipment.
Maybe for a non-casual player that plays video games like it for hours per day.
Maybe if you were lucky and got a really good Dark Knight weapon like the Halberd.
That thing DID make the game easier.

The bosses were certainly not easy for me (with the right equipment).
 I've played through a few times and the bosses almost never have the same strategy. 
I was actually stuck on Seath the Scaleless because I forgot the right strategy. 
In previous playthroughs he never gave me issues.
Kept getting cursed non-stop and had to farm purging stones.
The strategy that worked for others didn't work for me.

You'd be more impressed with DS1 if you were playing back in 2011.
Same year as Skyrim was released.

One thing I'll never understand is why so many think DS1 is better than DS2 and 3.
I guess maybe the difficulty.

I'd rank them as hardest to easier as the following: 

Bloodborne > DS1 > DS3 > DS2 (has life gems too for healing).

DS3 has by far the hardest bosses IMO but it's levels are easier than those of DS1.
Dancer of the Boreal Valley is one boss I never figured out well.

Also, Vanilla DS2 is actually slightly harder than the Scholar of the First Sin.
Takes longer to level up weapons (less shards etc).


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 23, 2021)

Edit


tdockweiler said:


> ^ Sounds like you would be more into something like Bloodborne than the Dark Souls series. It's much faster paced.
> Same goes for Dark Souls 3. That's much more faster paced than the previous 2, especially during certain boss fights.
> Some say the combat is sort of like a mix of Bloodborne and Dark Souls.
> The combat in DS1 is just so clunky and slow.
> ...


Yes, I think so too.  After Sekiro, I should be playing Bloodborne.  But, decided to start out with DS series.

Well, the level design is more difficult than actual combat with bosses.  Bosses are really easy with the right equipment.  Just the level designs are annoying.  Being able to get lost easily is the tough part of this game.

People say DS3 is generally more difficult due to blocking not being all that effective, and you mainly have the more limited option of dodging you have to master.  Some also say DS1 is harder since it was their first DS game and level design was the tough part.

I started out with the most balanced character (warrior) and I never go heavy armor.  I go light.  Since blocking is so effective with this game, all you need to do is buff up a really good shield (grass crest shield, Spider Shield for poison), and make Quelaag's Furysword (after you defeat Quelaag, it's easy to make), and you can easily beat the enemies.   And tattered cloth set is probably the best balanced protection armor set when you buff it up.  It's highly resistant to everything!!

Thinking back, since blocking works so well, I should have went with a brute.  Go all out on strength and poise, and enemies would be a cinch.  No need to be fast in this game since enemies moves in slow motion. lol.  So, a brute with ridiculous amount of attack strength would be very effective. You take down minions with one hit, or take down bosses with just a few hits.

Bosses kinda suck in this game.  You get the right weapon and just button mash and they die fast since weapons are so powerful and their health goes down so fast.

Only challenging boss I faced withere the Taurus Demon (ladder crap was annoying to get right and narrow passage way was annoying), Capra Demon (the dogs and the small fighting area, and low level stats), and Ornstein & Smough. 

For me, the best boss fight was Ornstein & Smough, and the other two cheap because the cheapness with small fighting area.  Ornstein & Smough made me resort to better equipment and kill them fsst with Quelaag's Furysword (the best weapon in the game).  Ornstein & Smough made me start using better equipment, and after them other bosses could not stand a chance.

Look at how cool this sword is. This guy know what equipment to fight them with.


In Sekiro, they took that concept and just make it a temporary buff with an item (Devine Confetti).  Sekiro, buffing is tough.  It relies on temporary buffs.  I hate using items during battle as it's difficult enough to concentrate on the boss as it is.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 24, 2021)

Finished up *Dark Souls 1*, and realized there's a DLC worth going through.  But, holding it off because I've been really wanting to move on to Dark Souls 3.

After playing some *Dark Souls 3*, I feel like Dark Souls 1 was a huge waste of time. I really didn't like it. Dark Souls 3 seem much more worthwhile.  But, starting out in Dark Souls 3 is much more difficult than DS1 for me.  It's much more challenging than DS1 because enemy knights move much quicker and my defense sucks starting out!

I started with the Knight class to build a strength focused knight, but stamina in this game is pretty much worthless against other knights.  Pretty much all of stamina gets dropped when a knight hits my block.  So, stamina is almost worthless with knights.  So, using shield or blocking seems worthless with knights due to huge stamina drop from hits and having to recover it.

If I block with shield, I can't hit them because my stamina drops so much from the hit. I have to roll away to recover my stamina.  It sucks! Shield is worthless. I'm forced to roll, and have to time my roll well or I get hit.  I would have to experiment with light, medium, and fat rolls.

But, the knight's starting sword is very effective, and the strength focus helps attacks a lot (But, concerned with defense with the unreliable stamina).  He can slash faster with higher strength.  So, raising the strength seems to speed up how fast he slashes, and I can get 3-4 slash hits with other knight if timed right.  I guess strength build strategy is hit them hard so that they die before they have a chance to attack you because defense sucks. lol.

I'm starting to assume that this game's strategy is:

roll forward, and then hit
roll back, and recover stamina, and repeat.  So, it's a process of chipping enemies health away little at a time.  Probably takes some patience to fight the bosses.

I'm not thrilled with this combat mechanic.  Feels very limited and boring. It's all about the gear and attributes here as well.  Far from Sekiro's combat focused system.

Because it seems like they give you limited amount of stamina for attacking, and not enough to use both blocking and attacking right after.

DS1 was easy.  You just rotate around them and the enemies are so slow they miss, and you hit them on the back. Which was quite repetitive and boring.

When I see players that has played DS3 playing DS1, they have an easy time taking down DS1 bosses.  They have a certain fighting method they developed already and it's quite effective in DS1.  They tend to be more patient (and likely excels with bosses that require patience).

I realized why DS3 is harder than DS1.  It's because I played DS1 first, and was used to easy combat of rotate, block, and hit method which doesn't work in DS3.  So, if somebody plays the DS games in that order, the combat mechanic differences are felt, and increase in combat difficulty going from DS1 to 3 should be felt.

It seems Dark Souls generally starts you with high difficulty, which isn't surprising because you are obviously under leveled when starting out (they put some knights around to drill this point. lol.) and you have to build up levels to take them down easily.  This is just realistic.  In the real world, we start out sucking! lol.

And lastly, I realized this game is like Resident Evil with zombies, and that's what hollows are.  The game tries to startle you with random zombie appearances like in RE games.  So, it essentially seems to be a survival horror game with D&D type appearance.

Cool  video of so much cool stuff that prosthetic tools offers you with in Sekiro.  Combat is so much better and way more fun. Not a bunch of rolling nonsense.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 24, 2021)

This player is just a bad-ass Shinobi!  He knows various way to use the prosthetic and knows all the vulnerabilities.  He maybe the most popular Sekiro video poster, and regarded as the high expert on the game. 

I like this video because I luv the moves of the Ninja he's fighting against.  I think Shadows are the coolest enemy ninjas in the game.  The movies are so cool to watch!


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 25, 2021)

I'm starting to enjoy *Dark Souls 3*.  I like it much better than the first one.

There is so much detail in this game in terms of how the world was built.  So many items to loot, so many things to do!  Lots of secrets!

Visually, tt's a beautifully crafted game.  Graphics are rendered beautifully, and can't believe it's from 2016.  It's on par with graphics quality of Sekiro from 2019.

Audio is excellent.  Very good sound mixing done.  Acting is very good as well.  I like the voice acting very much.

I like the more responsive and faster controls of characters.

The game gets much easier after passing 'High Wall of Lothric.'  Lothric being the starting area of the game, make you think the game is difficult with the many knights that seems almost impossible to kill, but once you get past it, and move on to the next area, it gets very easy.  Especially when you start to level up your character.

So far, the game seems fairly linear, and not confusing as in DS1. They've changed stuff that were annoying in DS1 like blacksmiths in different areas.  It's good that they've centralized everything in the firelink shrine.

Yeah so, it's not really all that difficult once you get through Lothric.  In Lothric, you just avoid the knights and it's easy to get through.  My OCD self wanted to beat them.

So far, the bosses hasn't really give me much trouble.  Fairly easy like in DS1.  Will see if it gets any harder.

The only thing I'm not so fond of is the combat.  I wish there was more depth to the combat system, and I don't like that the combat heavily relies on rolling.

The 2nd area is pretty much like RE4, so it's much more like survival horror.  That keeps it interesting.

The giant helping me with  the artillery ia awsome sauce!  Very cool!


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 26, 2021)

See post below.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 26, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> I think I messed up my DS3 build by choosing knight.  Every freakin website says to go knight strength build, but it does not work for me for DS3.  The speed of knight's roll doesn't suit my style of of combat.  I can't roll fast enough.  This game really relies on rolls for fights with knights, and me being a knight makes me so slow.  The other knights are so fast that me being a knight messes me up.  They really weakened shield and armor so I really don't get why people generally recommend knight builds.
> 
> I think light armor builds like warrior would be much better for this game.  As long as my load percentage is under 30% (cut-off for fast roll), I can fast roll and avoid damage.  Armor makes me so slow that I get hit multiple times due to my slowness.  With faster rolls, I get hit less, and this makes up for less defense.  With hits from knights, they do significant amount of damage whether how strong your armor defense is.  So, it just seems like armor is quite weak in this game.  They really gimped physical defense.
> 
> ...


I made a mistake.  It's not that Knight has poor set of starting attributes, but I misunderstood that less than 30% equipment load is better (than medium load).  It is not.  You just have to be less than 70% equipment load and you can medium roll, and less than 30% is fast roll, which isn't necessary.

The difference between Medium and Fast roll are just how much further the roll travels.  Fast rolls travels too far out.  But, the number of I frames that protects you while on the roll is the same for both Medium and Fast rolls.  So, having equipment load close to 70%, but less than 70% might be ideal because the roll doesn't travel too far out and still near the enemy to hit them right away after they miss.  Because if the roll moves too further away, your weapon can't reach the enemy right away.

My mistake was the I equiped a heavy shield that loaded my Knight more than 70% and that made the knight fat roll, and I was getting handled.  I was oblivious to this, until I was messing up a lot, and had to investigate. This is probably what will mess up a lot of people that don't pay attention to details in this game.  They probably go on a rage after they keep on dying, and all they had to do is watch their equipment load percentage so that can dodge better.

So, knight strength build works very good because they give you a good upgradeable starting sword that scales nicely with strength attribute being leveled up.  This is why strength knight are recommended, but it works well only if the equipment load is less than 70%, so you don't fat roll

So, watch the equipment load percentage! It will determine how well you can roll dodge.

There's a lot of technical aspects to DS series.  It really pays off to know what the values in the attributes on everything actually does.  So much details in this game regarding this that it's somewhat complex initially, but once you figure out what's important, it's simple.

They programmed a lot of the leveling behavior, non-linearly so that's another thing to look into, so that you don't waste leveling up too much for attributes that has dimishing returns.  Like I said, it's a technical game.

There's a lot of stuff FromSoftware crams into these games they don't mention.  There is so much! The complexity of it is kinda interesting because it's about gaining knowlege of how it works.

The game is for nerds and geeks.  It's really about optimization.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm starting to really dig the battles with enemy knights now that I'm buffed up (and can control the rolls better). lol

I had good fun with Abyss Watchers boss battle. Abyss Watchers are really cool enemies. I luv the fast sword play battles, and I hope there are better ones to come.  But, other battles that weren't sword battles were kinda meh, and really not worth noting.  Easy bosses generally.  Sekiro has much much harder bosses!

Abyss Watchers battle was fun enough to get me interested in the rolling combat mechanics (Although still kinda limited).  Abyss Watchers made me appreciate the style of the DS3 battle system. It has it's own unique-ness.

If you look at the way Abyss Watchers move, they exemplify the dodging or rolling mechanics.

I'm having a blast with this game.  The game gets better and better as you play.  Just a stunning looking game with so much content!  This game is much much better than DS1 due the amazing looking design.  The pace of the movements are an improvement as well.

I don't know why DS1 didn't have more bosses that moved like Gwyn.


----------



## tdockweiler

SilverEars said:


> I don't know why DS1 didn't have more bosses that moved like Gwyn.



In Dark Souls 1 I felt like there was very little reason to roll a lot. Why? All the levels have really narrow hallways and so little open space.
You could hide behind a shield and be OK most of the time.

The first boss that made me want to roll more was Ornstein and Smough. It was basically required most of the time.

Then there was Gwyn.

It's funny because just before your post I had been having problems with the final boss. 
My final build was a medium roll with a Halberd +15.

Just keeping a shield up during his fight and not rolling was a total fail for me.
Even just being in close range was just a very bad idea.
I kept dying over and over and over. Yet on my first 2 playthroughs years ago I had no issue.

So I ditched the medium roll and went with all black leather armor. A lot more fast.
I kept him at range most of the time and punished him for doing the jump/lunge attach and trying to kick or grab me.
When he did those I made sure to hit once or twice and that's it, then I rolled away.
I took my time and rarely hit him unless he did specific moves.
The faster roll is what got me the win.

During the whole fight I usually kept my shield up (as backup only) and far away enough to avoid his attacks.

What messed me up was when he would do his jump/lunge attack i'd get stuck near him with multiple attacks and couldn't get away in time.
I found that rolling towards him was essential to avoid him hitting you during the jump. Previously i'd roll right and get murdered.

I think on my first win I only used 2-3 flasks.

I also found that the Tombs of Giants this time around was stupid easy.
I was over-leveled for sure and was around 86. 

Killed Four Kings and Nito on my first try. 
Four Kings is like a dps check. I usually 2-hand a Claymore and don't bother with dodging. Usually use full havels and tank it.

One boss you may love fighting in DS3 is Dancer of the Boreal Valley. 
It's one boss I never got good at fighting at all. You supposedly have to stick to hitting her in the butt and then roll away.
I'm so bad at this boss that I usually don't fight her until level 70!
Try it at level 20-30 and see how you do.
The final 3-4 boss fights are the hardest for most.

The final boss took me about 20-25 tries. I had to memorize all his moves.
On my 2nd playthrough I got him on my 2nd try.

FYI Dark Souls 2 also requires tons of rolling.
One of the earliest bosses called the Pursuer requires this to even survive.
For DS2 you have to level of Adaptibility to roll well.
It definitely doesn't have the sluggish controls of DS1.
They are perfect.

After DS1 and 3 you'll find the game to be in like Easy mode.
It's fun though. It's more fun that DS3 IMO.

Tip: To make it harder, don't use life gems. They give you regen and plus you still get Estus Flasks.
DS2 does throw more enemies all at you more than in DS1. You often have to retreat a bit before dealing with them.

The only really hard DS2 boss for me was the Ruin Sentinels.

Anyway, i'm now on NG+ in DS1. It's so fun!
I blew through the first 5 bosses in under 2 hours easily!
I was surprised to just enter into the Capra Demon fight, spam attack and kill him in like 30 seconds!
Used a Dark Knight Halberd +5 which is extremely overpowered.
I don't get why people say NG+ is harder. I guess they do hit pretty hard, but you're already like level 90 with max weapons/armor.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 28, 2021)

tdockweiler said:


> In Dark Souls 1 I felt like there was very little reason to roll a lot. Why? All the levels have really narrow hallways and so little open space.
> You could hide behind a shield and be OK most of the time.
> 
> The first boss that made me want to roll more was Ornstein and Smough. It was basically required most of the time.
> ...


See, our comments reflects how much content souls series FromSoftware has.  There is so much content to the game we have too much to say/write about it.  There is so much!!  It's like they actually were productive in using their development time.  They put so much into their games!  Probably the most detailed games I've ever played, and the extra contents are so good, it's worth the time.

Ignoring DS1, DS3 and Sekiro's very long game were just sweet and worth every minute.  The content is that good!

Yup, no reason to roll.  The enemies are too slow anyways, and they didn't gimped the shield to the point 80% of stamina drains from a block like in DS3.  You have a point about narrow spaces in DS1.  They do that much more frequently on DS1 that feels really cheap.  And then when you get to Anor Londo you feel like there is too much space!  I run and run and run, and takes me forever to get from one place to another.  There are some spots they want to you fall off of the narrow passage way on Londo as well.

Ornstein and Smough is the most proper boss fight in DS1.

Final boss is real tough if you don't parry.  There' s hint before you walk in about parrying.  I think people that can do roll/attack sequences really well can beat the boss without parry.  Parry makes the final boss a joke! lol Pain in the ass if you don't use this method because his sword reach is so far out, and he like to do sweeping sword attacks that's impossible to dodge.  I think a brute with high strength weapon with long reach would take him out much faster with a few hits.

Interesting you say that you drop your load to fast roll.  Unlike DS3, fast rolls do have more i frames.  Medium rolls is 11, and fast rolls is 13.  So, you have better dodging with fast rolls.

I hate the Tomb of Giants with a passion!  I had the stupid lanterns (had to keep switching weapons with this) and then found that I can get the sunlight maggot.  Pitch black darkness!  Well, I also hate Blighttown with the got damn poison dart shooters.  They can go to hell!!

I just got to Boreal Valley, and I'm at level 53 so I will fight the dancer at a higher level than 20-30.  20-30 is really under leveled for somebody that got to Boreal Valley.

I had no idea about life gems.  Never used it.  There's tons of Estus flasks you collect, and didn't know there was more they give you.

Strategy to Four Kings is easy.  You stay close to each one and button mash with a good strong weapon. lol

NG+ should generally be fun because you know how to play the game better and you got all the equipment you collected, and you are leveled up from previous play.

I messed up with my attribute allocation starting out, and found out I can reset my attributes.  I put too much into strength, and later wanted to do a build around Lothric Knight sword, which can be pumped up with sharp gem and high dexterity.  I'm pumping up my dexterity for it to scale to massive damage levels!

I tried the great club, and what a weapon!  Luv it! I also luv how claymore feels.  Good reach and not too slow.  After using a greatsword, regular sword feels too short.

DS3 relies heavily on pumping up the attack weapons with infusion and attributes.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 28, 2021)

I luv reading comments on Youtube videos because DS comments are so interesting and funny because DS makes you struggle so hard at times. So people have some funny comments.  There's a lot of trolling FromSoftware games does that creates a lot of stories and funny crap that happens.

Somebody commented a real simple tip on souls games, and it's so true.  That person said, if fighting big monsters, always stay under the monster.  If fighting humanoids, always roll left or right of the attacks.

I think every large giant/monster I've beaten, I was always right underneath them slashing away.  This makes so much sense because the big creatures with stomping capabilities have a very long reach and safest area is at the center where they can't reach you! lol  I think you learn this when you fight Sif in DS1.


----------



## tdockweiler

SilverEars said:


> I hate the Tomb of Giants with a passion!  I had the stupid lanterns (had to keep switching weapons with this) and then found that I can get the sunlight maggot.  Pitch black darkness!  Well, I also hate Blighttown with the got damn poison dart shooters.  They can go to hell!!
> 
> I just got to Boreal Valley, and I'm at level 53 so I will fight the dancer at a higher level than 20-30.  20-30 is really under leveled for somebody that got to Boreal Valley.
> 
> ...



This was my first playthrough with the sunlight maggot. Made it so much easier. Luckily I knew where I was going this time and what to expect so it was easier. There is also two bonfires and many don't find the second. I still hate those stupid skeleton dogs who can 1-shot you.
I also made sure to bring a divine weapon to kill Nito's skeletons that respawn if you don't use one.

If you got through Senn's Fortress on the first 2-3 tries you did pretty good. Now I know to take a bow with me for the top area with the enemy that flings lightning at you. I feel sorry for the people who didn't realize there is a hidden bonfire at the top (it's over a ledge).

I now ALWAYS take a bow to Blightown to shoot those flying bugs. It's so stupid how they just randomly fly through the walls to poison you.

Every time I go there I run to the bonfire ASAP, kill boss and leave. Not worth exploring for the Eagle Shield.

As for DS3, Dancer of the Boreal valley can somehow be fought in the first level. There is a second path and some people accidentally fight her.

Like I said before, that boss is so hard for me that I just wait until Level 70. I cheese the second phase and stand behind the pillars.
I think when I first tried I lost about 10-20 tries. On 2nd playthrough I SOMEHOW got her on the 2nd attempt (got lucky).

Boreal Valley itself is a pain at first. It's the one level that always gives me problems. I can't think of many other harder levels other than maybe Archdragon Peak.

The boss there is considered one of the hardest bosses in the game for many. I use a Long Sword and never had any problem with him. I basically run at him, spam attacks as much as possible and try to get in an Estus Flask when I can. It seems that he gets harder if you worry about blocking and rolling too much. At least for me!

The Twin Princes can be MASSIVE headache. One night I attempted to beat them 10 times in a row and kept failing. Tried the next day and had zero problems. I just had to make sure to only hit once or twice and NOT lock on when they teleport. This fight would probably be impossible too without rolling during the second phase.

Unlike in DS1, the Longsword in DS3 is really good. It seems like in DS1 most swords are severely under powered except for the Claymore and a few others.

Speaking of that, I started a new game of DS1. Going full strength build instead of Quality (40/40 STR/DEX). It is crazy how much easier/better it is. Like night and day. 
I beat EVERY boss up until the Gaping Dragon on my first first. No idea how. I'm not a very skilled Dark Souls player either (AFAIK). 

What is absolutely crazy is that for the first time EVER I killed the Bell Gargoyles without taking a single hit. This is like impossible for me. I used a Reinforced Club +5 and starter armor. Lots of rolling just for them and 1 handed the weapon with Pine Resin.

Capra Demon I almost lost on until I ran up the stairs and did a drop attack on him to get a win. Totally surprised me.

Another crazy fact. I had a hard time beating the Gaping Dragon with a +10 Claymore previously. Beat him no problem with Reinforced Club +5 and Pine Resin.

I also found that focusing on END and VIT FIRST makes a HUGE difference in how hard the game is. Previously I rarely leveled up VIT very far.

Not sure why Reinforced Club is so good in DS1. The Mace in DS2 also turns the entire game into easy mode. 

One of the 2nd levels is 10x harder if using just a sword. It would take me like 10 hits just to kill one of those Syan Soldiers (Giants from Anor Londo).

FYI Life Gems are only in DS2. You could buy them from a merchant for cheap and they give you regen.

In DS2 they also chop your health down when you die. It's a non-issue really, but some bad players might end up with half health if they die a lot!


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 28, 2021)

tdockweiler said:


> This was my first playthrough with the sunlight maggot. Made it so much easier. Luckily I knew where I was going this time and what to expect so it was easier. There is also two bonfires and many don't find the second. I still hate those stupid skeleton dogs who can 1-shot you.
> I also made sure to bring a divine weapon to kill Nito's skeletons that respawn if you don't use one.
> 
> If you got through Senn's Fortress on the first 2-3 tries you did pretty good. Now I know to take a bow with me for the top area with the enemy that flings lightning at you. I feel sorry for the people who didn't realize there is a hidden bonfire at the top (it's over a ledge).
> ...


It seems like they make the club powerful in DS1 and 3.  I never expect that because it looks like a stick of wood, and I naturally underestimate it.  Until people keep pointing out how power Great Club in DS3.

I just had prejudice against it because they are ugly. lol

I probably had an easier time with my first playthrough with DS1 because I pumped up END and VIT mainly.  I read around and people generally advise to pump those two.   END is useful in DS1 because you can have enough stamina to attack after blocking.

In both games maximum health is really important.  More so with DS3.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 30, 2021)

tdockweiler said:


> This was my first playthrough with the sunlight maggot. Made it so much easier. Luckily I knew where I was going this time and what to expect so it was easier. There is also two bonfires and many don't find the second. I still hate those stupid skeleton dogs who can 1-shot you.
> I also made sure to bring a divine weapon to kill Nito's skeletons that respawn if you don't use one.
> 
> If you got through Senn's Fortress on the first 2-3 tries you did pretty good. Now I know to take a bow with me for the top area with the enemy that flings lightning at you. I feel sorry for the people who didn't realize there is a hidden bonfire at the top (it's over a ledge).
> ...


I'm realizing that DS3's buffing is much more complex and better due to so much depth, compared to DS1.  It's kinda fun doing the research to find out how to buff these weapons because it's kinda complex.  It gets really technical! People put out spreadsheets of weapon attack powers, and buff value as you level up.

So, I decided to go with DEX build because I wanted to buff up the Lothric Knight Sword, but then changed my mind because liked the Claymore.  So, I went a step further, I went with the Lothric Knight Greatsword, which is ultra greatsword.  It does rediculous high damage with lightening magic applied.  It's slow as hell, and drains a lot of stamina, but man, when I hit, I hit!!!  They get hit!!

My  next build will likely be strength because strength gets pumped up to 1.5x two handed.  Two handed is very slow with ultra great swords however.

This is my sword.  Lothric Knight has the best weapons in this game.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 4, 2021)

Now, I see why plunging attacks exists in DS series.  I shat my pants when I three Harald Legions coming up the stairs, and plunge attacks one at a time was one of the most satisfying experiences I've had in DS series.  All three killed of plunge attacks is real nice! Nice to get one hit kills on the tank dudes.  In Sekiro, you do it all the time.  Since there are only few opportunities in DS series, it's much more satisfying. Plunging down on a dragon was great too!  Hit boxes are huge on the plunges.  I don't know how I missed the first plunge on the dragon.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 5, 2021)

Now the I beat *Dark Souls 3* (DS3) and Sekiro, I feel like there are no games that I would be interested in (besides Bloodborne).  I tried Witcher 3, and it put me to sleep.  So damn boring!

I feel like I'm getting DS3 (or Sekiro) withdrawl after being done with it.  Both were that memorable.

It's interesting the stuff you learn after the first playthrough of DS3.  It's interesting to recall back to when you first started DS3, on how much anxiety the start of the game puts you through.  I thought it was impossible.

Long ago, I actually did give up on DS3  because the first boss.  I didn't know or figure out that being less than 70% weight limit for the invincible dodge rolling.  I've become so frustated at the game, and all this game took was to do some research and found out the easier way to play the game.

The easy way is to learn a few rules of the game such as weight percentage for rolling, and taking on enemies one at a time (if they are bunched up, try to separate them).  I know we are also used to the notion that we should be beating every enemy in the game. This is not that kind of conventional game, it brakes the rules (it's funny how our minds naturally think that games play within some rules). This game is different when starting out.  Your attributes are very low leveled and weak, and they put knights in various places that's impossible to beat with newbie skills (It's like the developer's don't give a sh$$t if you give up).  I should have just ignored them and went past them until I've gotten my attributes up.

Another thing looking back I should have done was throw firebombs to stun the Pus of Man that feels nearly impossible to kill.  Now knowing that firebombs stun them so you can attack it without it punishing you back, it makes you feel kinda dumb for attacking it directly.  So, there seems to be always a smart way of tacking difficult situations in this game.  So, knowledge is very important in this game!



Looking back, they did make the begining of the game really difficult given the level of the character.  Pus of man is really really difficult as a newb.  So was the first Lothric knight encounter.  The secret is, it's better to skip the initially Lothric knights and try to kill pus of man quickly before it transforms (there's a lot of secrets in this game like this).

The real difficulty with this game is getting your head outside the box to not think of it like any other game.  It's about figure things out, using that knowledge.

I found this game to be incredibly detailed in it's visuals and design.  I've never played a game that was so detailed in it's design to this level to have so much variations! It must have taken them forever!  The whole game is a long work of art!

Not only that, the way the game is designed for the player to figure out the easier way to get around obstables is pretty clever, and I think this type of design, Miyazaki and his team excels at.

The game just exudes quality.  The voice acting is excellent.  The dialog is poetic.  The monster/enemy/characters design is so incredible!  It's like a well made fantasy graphic novel.

Compared to Sekiro, DS3 is more of an rpg type game that focuses on working with equipment and character attributes.  There's much aspect to level up in DS3 due to different variations of character types, particularly for the inclusion of magic attacks.

Also, Sekiro is more of a combat focused game with much more variations for the combat actions, with DS3 having more of a simplified combat, but with equipment and character leveling creating more of the player customizations and variations.

Although the journey is quite painful with FromSoftware games, the accomplishing of the games makes it feel enjoyable.  I battle every bosses just for the experience.  I don't know why I do it, even if I die many times trying to beat them.  And them being so annoying.  I just want to try them out I guess.

These bosses are incredibly well designed.  That probably part of the reason, and beating them just makes you feel good.  I don't know. lol.

Highly recommended.  It will be one of the most amazing experiences you've ever had in gaming.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 6, 2021)

Anybody familiar with Blighttown knows how troll-y this town is.  It's also very entertaining to watch others go through this horrendous town. lol  Just the worst in DS1.

This is why Miyazaki designed the game this way.  So, he can get his laughs from the trolling. lol. He knew how people would respond. lol. I bet the DS1 areas are much more memorable due to such horrendous experiences going through them.  DS3 just has more difficult adversaries.


This one's fun to watch as well.  The archers of Anor Londo.  I just realized that they are emphasizing importance of poise so you don't fall off. lol Or maybe want you to bait them to fall off?  This game makes you think about this.  When you struggle, you tend to think.


As far as bosses, this is a good one.  This is what Dark Souls games are about.  It's the moment when you beat the boss or find the bonfire.


----------



## tdockweiler

SilverEars said:


> Now the I beat *Dark Souls 3* (DS3) and Sekiro, I feel like there are no games that I would be interested in (besides Bloodborne).  I tried Witcher 3, and it put me to sleep.  So damn boring!



Still should consider Dark Souls 2. It's actually the easiest in the series, but still has some difficult areas, plus they do tend to throw more enemies at you all at once.
DS2 Scholar of the First Sin is a remake that changes a few things. A few new enemy placements and it's easier to upgrade weapons earlier. I actually don't think it's harder than the vanilla version.

When I first played DS2 I found it incredibly difficult at lower levels. I got to the Ruin Sentinels and gave up for a year at least. Turns out I just leveled up my character stats all wrong. Plus I was too low for that boss.

Like in DS1 and 3, some of the early levels are very challenging. I actually had trouble getting through Heide's Tower because those giants are very so hard to kill with a longsword. A mace made them stupid easy to kill. Plus, compared to DS1 there are no really bad levels. The only one that's just average is Doors of Pharros. 
I think my favorite is "No Man's Wharf" which is kind of confusing at first.

One thing to remember about DS2 is that you have to level up Adaptability to roll better and use Estus Flasks quicker.  I try to cap it as soon as I can.
Rolling in DS2 is much more required than in DS1 for sure.

Curious as to what DS3 boss gave you the most trouble and killed you the most (not counting DLC)?
As mentioned before, it was Dancer of the Boreal Valley and the final boss for me.
The Twin Princes were a pain until I got the strategy down.

BTW in DS3 I found the first levels very very hard early on. Thought i'd never clear it. Gave up on my rental.
Months later I just bought the game and gave it another try. Glad I did.
There's quite a few enemies they add in that I don't even bother killing. Not even worth it.
One of those is Pus of Man. Dark Souls 2 has even more of those enemies you run past.
Lots of them near fog doors that are a waste of time to kill.

I've played through DS1, 2 and 3 at least 4 times now.
DS2 is by far my favorite. Probably put 1000 hours into it. 
Bloodborne I have like zero interest in playing again for some reason.
As much as I love DS3, sometimes I feel it's like not worth the frustration of playing it over and over.
I don't get this feeling with DS2 at all ever. Of course I use Life Gems. Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 8, 2021)

tdockweiler said:


> Still should consider Dark Souls 2. It's actually the easiest in the series, but still has some difficult areas, plus they do tend to throw more enemies at you all at once.
> DS2 Scholar of the First Sin is a remake that changes a few things. A few new enemy placements and it's easier to upgrade weapons earlier. I actually don't think it's harder than the vanilla version.
> 
> When I first played DS2 I found it incredibly difficult at lower levels. I got to the Ruin Sentinels and gave up for a year at least. Turns out I just leveled up my character stats all wrong. Plus I was too low for that boss.
> ...


Ok, I'll try DS2.  I was looking for other Souls games and there really arn't anything better than FromSoftware's releases.  Been trying out Mortal Shell, and it's not very satisfying.  It's not made as well as the Dark Souls  series.

The opinions are mixed on DS2.  Some consider it the hardest in the series due to some annoying crap in the game, and I've heard bosses are kinda tough as well.  It is the least recommended one out of the 3, so I skipped it for now.  Least recommended due to some differences from Miyazaki's vision, but I'll try it to experiences the differences.


The hardest DS3 boss is 'Nameless King.'  I could not get used to his delayed attacks on the 2nd phase.  Much more difficult than 'Souls of Cinder,' the final boss.  Final boss wasn't that bad.  I beat it in a few tries.

However, the other bosses that gave me trouble are:

Dancer of the Boreal Valley - I really disliked it's unusual slow motion movements which threw me off.  I was trying to beat it with Lothric Knight Greatsword, and had a tough time.  The sword was too sluggish.  Once you learns to stay back when she does her crazy combo, and get behind her right away and spam attacks fast, she dies. lol.  Greediness will get you killed.  It's best to attack her on her butt, and do 2-3 hits, and then stand back, and repeat.  Spamming too many attacks you get your butt handled. lol.

Pontiff Sulyvahan - I kept dying and dying again due to his fast and long ranged sword sweeps.  When he spawns his double with dark sword, I get my ass handled.  Only way I could beat him was to learn to parry his attacks.  He's like like Gwyn from DS1, but parry seems more difficult to pull of in DS3.

The two princes - They game me somewhat some trouble, but not too bad.


Easiest bosses:

Ancient Wyvern - What.  One hit kill? Is this Christmas? But, I guess the purpose is the cool factor of jumping down on a dragon and one shotting it to it's death.

Vordt of the Boreal Valley - Monster suspectable to classic DS monster handling methods.  Get under it and spam attacks until it dies.  Easy.

Yhorm the Giant -  Just get close (avoid being infront of him) and spam attacks like crazy.  Easy.  All the giants do in DS series is they stomp on you (although Yhorm does one more thing since he hold a machete), and you just keep spamming attacks on the leg (it's a giant, where else can you hit a giant).

Champion Gundyr - Easy like the regular Gundyr (now it's easy, first time I rage quit to this boss), just with  another jumping attack.  Since you are leveled up when you face this version, it should still be easy as the first.

Abyss Watchers -  One try kill, which was surprising.

The most pleasing boss is 'Abyss Watchers.'  I think they are cool looking, but also fun to fight.  I think they are fun because they have the same move set as the Ashen One.  I think I do pretty well with these types of bosses (except nameless king) due to experience playing Sekiro.  Soul of Cinder wasn't that tough either.



For me, DS3 I like better than DS1  due to more difficult bosses, and boss designs/variations.  I like boss fights in general.  I don't care for the cheap-ness of level designs of DS1 (Blighttown? The damn archers in Anor Londo? It's upsetting to keep dying from the cheapness). DS1 bosses were too easy after the Taurus Demon and Capra Demon, the cheap bosses. Was easy until I faced Gwyn. Gwyn is the best designed boss, and majority of the designs kinda suck.  I forgot Oreinstein and Smough, which was an excellent boss which gave me the most headache in the game.

Ok, so I tried playing 'Megaman,' and realized it's so damn hard.  I realized that Dark Souls series is an attempt to bring 3d games into 2d era difficulties.  Let's face it, 3d era games are pretty easy compared to the classic NES games.  If we go back, we've all experienced the feeling getting through a hard game from the NES era (it's actually much better than geting through a mundance 3rd person shooter that we have today), and that's what I think Miyazaki is doing with the DS series.

Like I mentioned earlier, my first time DS3 attempt.  I rage quit due to Iudex Gundyr.  I became so angry why in the world they make a game like this. lol


----------



## tdockweiler

SilverEars said:


> Ok, I'll try DS2.  I was looking for other Souls games and there really arn't anything better than FromSoftware's releases.  Been trying out Mortal Shell, and it's not very satisfying.  It's not made as well as the Dark Souls  series.
> 
> The opinions are mixed on DS2.  Some consider it the hardest in the series due to some annoying crap in the game, and I've heard bosses are kinda tough as well.  It is the least recommended one out of the 3, so I skipped it for now.  Least recommended due to some differences from Miyazaki's vision, but I'll try it to experiences the differences.
> 
> ...



I don't understand how anyone could think DS2 is the hardest if they played both DS1 and 3. 
They have both Estus Flasks and Life Gems (for regen).
I guess it could be due to playstyle and maybe they are not good at dealing with tons of enemies all at once.
I usually would have to backtrack and put lots of space between me and the enemies.

Early on in the game make sure to talk to this old female merchant multiple times and she will move to your home camp.
From there you can buy tons of Life Gems to make the game even easier.

There is also a ring that reduces the penalty for death, but you most likely won't need it.

If you want an even easier time getting through the game I suggest leveling up the Mace. It's good for the entire game, but makes it too easy.
I'd also be sure to buy a bow and level that up. You'll need it for Shrine of Amana which is the hardest level in the game.
There are lots of ranged magic attacks in this level and if you take the wrong path you'll fall into the water and die. It's way easier than New Londo Ruins though.
You just have to go slow.

I still think The Iron Keep can be a challenge due to enemy placements. Once I practiced my strategy it's a lot easier.
Most of the deaths in that level are due to falling thanks to enemy placement. It's not like the Anor Londo archers though.

The giants in the early Heide's Tower may be a challenge at first with the wrong weapon. 
When I bring a Mace and use Life Gems it's a lot easier.

You also won't be able to kill the Pursuer on the first try. You fight him later when you have more Endurance and Adaptability.
I'd be sure to prioritize Adaptability FIRST along with Endurance. Otherwise you may feel the game is even worse.

Dark Souls 2 has BY FAR the easiest bosses IMO.
None of them are very challenging at all except for the Ruin Sentinels. 
Those might make you rage quit if you try them too early. 
They are weak to blunt weapons.

There are even more Gargoyles! This time 6 of them that come at you.
Don't worry, they're easy if you are of a high enough level.

I love DS3 more than DS1 due to the faster paced combat. Controls are also much better.
After playing DS1 more times I think DS3 is a little harder, but DS1 still has some very hard bosses.

DS2 for me is just so much fun that I now fly through it, finish and then immediately want to start up a new character.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 9, 2021)

tdockweiler said:


> I don't understand how anyone could think DS2 is the hardest if they played both DS1 and 3.
> They have both Estus Flasks and Life Gems (for regen).
> I guess it could be due to playstyle and maybe they are not good at dealing with tons of enemies all at once.
> I usually would have to backtrack and put lots of space between me and the enemies.
> ...


Some initial thoughts on *Dark Souls 2* (DS2):

Graphics are slightly better than DS1, but kinda disappointing that it's not that close to the quality of DS3 which came out only couple years after (it's much much better visually in terms of graphical quality, details  of design of architecture and characters, and character animations).  It  basically feel much similar to DS1 graphics quality (same for animation).

Just like DS1, shield  is effective in DS2.  You don't get the strong  stamina hit like you would in DS3 (But, this was mainly with knights, not hollows).

As far as combat, it's not simple block and hit  like in DS1, but seems like dodging backward is more effective,  particularly with hollows.  I use my shield a lot, but some hollows that swings multiple times, it's better to dodge their hits backwards, and then take a swing at them  during their recovery  phase.

As for the big boys, the  Ogre and the Turtle lookin things, you have to dodge because they strike very hard because they are brutes.  You just have to observe how they swing.  Since the Turtle swipes, it's best to dodge sideways, and then hit it twice only.  There is not enough stamina to hit more than twice , or you'd get stuck and you get hit.  The dodge must be time right (right at the moment when they initiate their strike) to only roll once (because if done to early, you may do a subsequent panic roll draining the stamina).  Rolls take great chunk of stamina than DS3, so it's best to roll only once, so  you can hit twice instead of once to take them out faster.

So, enemies are much more  simplistic to figure out than DS3 (complexity of enemy behaviors is what I luv about DS3), just like DS1 were simple as well.

When I first began, I took out the first optional ogre.  Really struggled with it, and later found out that it's probably placed there for NG+.  It's there before the tutorial so I don't think you're suppose to take it out if it's NG.  This is how I learned Ogre's pattern.  Once the pattern is learned, it's easy to take it out with no damage.

This placement of the ogre earlier on made me realize why there are difficult optional enemies starting out the game.  It's for NG+ games.  Better coherent  game design would have been to take  out those tough enemies for NG and just include them for NG+.  But, they might actually be doing this so that  the  optional tough enemies are protecting  very good items.

This game has much more hiding of hollows for ambushing you.  I'm guessing that's what people find annoying? What they mean by dealing with multiple enemies? In this game, it doesn't feel as cheap as DS1.  It feels more like a zombie popping up out of nowhere  in a survival horror  game like RE.

I kinda like the way the enemies are placed in this game.  It's a challenge when  it's unexpected, but it has you think about how to deal with multiple hollows in various positions around you.  Being  unexpected placements makes you think on the fly, which creates interesting challenges.

As far as weapons.  My fav weapon so far is the Broadsword because I like the quick  reaction time and the way it swipes quickly.  It's probably just like a longsword.  I don't like the mace because there's a delay to it and short range. I can handle delay if the weapon has long range, but the combination of delay and short range is really gimping a weapon even with higher damage rating. It does strike hard,  but I'm pretty vulnerable to getting hit from the hollow knights.

I've actually never used life gems in DS1 or DS3.  Instead of getting multiple flasks, I start out with only one estus flask, and crap ton of life gems.

Yeah so, visually not up to par with DS3 (probably developed for next gen consoles than the previous games), but still a Dark Souls game, so worth the experience.


----------



## tdockweiler

SilverEars said:


> Some initial thoughts on *Dark Souls 2* (DS2):
> 
> Graphics are slightly better than DS1, but kinda disappointing that it's not that close to the quality of DS3 which came out only couple years after (it's much much better visually in terms of graphical quality, details  of design of architecture and characters, and character animations).  It  basically feel much similar to DS1 graphics quality (same for animation).
> 
> ...



DS1 came out in 2011 and DS2 in 2014. 
I've read that for DS2 they had a new director so that Miyazaki could work on Bloodborne for the PS4.

Scholar of the First Sin (SOTFS) isn't really a true remake and I think the only major graphical differences are an upgrade to 60fps. 
Some people say that the graphics were bad in the vanilla DS2, but I think they downgraded them slightly to improve frame rates.
SOTFS was released for the Xbox 360 too, but without any changes to the main game. Only the Xbox One and PS4 versions are different.

Life Gems are a DS2 only thing. They removed them for DS3 thankfully.
I kind of like having them but it does remove the challenge slightly.

I always liked the Mace because it took down armored enemies really quickly. On the longsword it's so much harder to kill the Giants in Heide's Tower.
The Mace also made some of the later bosses much easier (Like Looking Glass Knight).
The Estoc is also amazing in DS2 and pretty overpowered. Never liked it or used it in DS1 or 3.

When you face the Pursurer in his boss area you'll find him to be very different than some of the DS1 bosses.
I think it's one fight you can't really block very well and need to roll instead.
I always leveled up Endurance a lot before I even attempted him.

I doubt you'll die to many of the bosses until you try Ruin Sentinels. 
I won't ruin it, but it's best to try them when you're leveled up a lot.
On my new playthroughs I just use an NPC for them.

BTW one area I've found that is harder than the surrounding sections is the path up to the Executioner Chariot fight!
I skip this area because it's such a pain with some weapons. The enemies there can kill you fast if you're not careful.
I lure them out with ranged attacks first if I'm not leveled up enough.

So many levels in the game are very memorable to me and actually FUN to clear. 
One of my favorites is of course No Man's Wharf despite being slightly annoying.

I bet you'll fly through DS2 in a few days. It's that fun IMO. I never feel any areas are too much of a chore or painful to run through. Maybe Shrine of Amana. I dread that place!


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 10, 2021)

tdockweiler said:


> DS1 came out in 2011 and DS2 in 2014.
> I've read that for DS2 they had a new director so that Miyazaki could work on Bloodborne for the PS4.
> 
> Scholar of the First Sin (SOTFS) isn't really a true remake and I think the only major graphical differences are an upgrade to 60fps.
> ...


I found out I'm actually playing SOTFS, not the vanilla DS2.  Does that make a difference?  It feel kinda difficult compared to DS1 level design in a different way.  I get ambushed much more often than any other DS games.  Like they really want me to die and start over.

No man's Warf slight annoying you say?! It's annoying as hell! It's quite tough with bunched up enemies like 3 of those Dark Stalkers in one room ready to blead your ass (for quick kill), or 4 of them Varangian Sailors in a room.  Those are guaranteed kill ambush for those new and not expect them!  This is like Bighttown.  It's hell!  Level design seems harder than DS1 in some ways.

Also, in Heide's Tower of Flame.  They have two knights attacking you at the same time, and you can't separate them!  This is harder than DS1 enemies.  Miyazaki would at least let you separate them.  Also that knight blocking the fog entry to the boss in this area.  The other Dark Souls would never do that (not block right infront of the boss fog).

Enemy AI in SOTFS keep chasing you down in groups when you aggro them.  They will not separate!  At least in DS3, if only bunch up weak enemies on rare occasions, but most of the time, they would give you a view of the position of enemies before-hand if there are a lot of them mixed with harder ones.

Also, the optional bosses are way harder than the real bosses (at least so far).  Oh god that red dragon when it jumps up and breaths fire down on you for an instant kill.  And Armorer Dennis?  What, it's wayyy over-leveled for an NG player.  Jesus!  So, these enemies are traps to get killed quickly during a first run of an area.

I beat all the optional bosses still.  My OCD ass won't give up and beat them even with weak weapon.  I beat the Dragonslayer, who looks exactly like Ornstein from DS1 with exact same move set.  It's nice there was not additional enemy fighting with him like Smough.  I would say hardest optional boss to beat early on which took some tries to exploit it's patterns.

It's because the enemies attacking in groups and the way hard optional bosses makes it seems so difficult.  Definitely not easier than the other two.  Life gems are good when you fight separated enemies one at a time, but when you get ambushed, it's useless.  Because you have no time to use the life gem when you have an ambush in a small room, no space to run back and heal quickly enough.

Thanks for mentioning about the  Adaptability attribute.  I looked it up and it's super important!  Also, stamina recovery is very important and odd in this game.  Samina recover rate depends on your weight percentage.  Just because you don't fat roll, you are not off the hook, you still have to worry about stamina recovery time.  So, the game is really encouraging you do not be 'fashion souls,' but be 'naked souls.'  lol.

For the adaptability, it actually helps with rolling I found out.  It increases the number of dodge invincibility frames.  I had no idea, and it could be why I found dodge timing clunky and get easily his during my dodging earlier in the game.



My fav weapon I got early is Blue Moon Greatsword. Ever since DS3 with my Lothric Knight Greatsword ventures, I've become enamored with great and ultragreat swords because the long reach swipe attacks (for taking out non-boss enemies, and easy to take out multiple of them with long reach).  It's sluggish since it's a greatsword, but luv the reach and it deals massive attack damage.  The caveat is, it's durability sucks.  Halfway through an area, it's durability is used up, so I need a lot of repair kits.

Ideally, I want a longer reach weapon.  I like long reach swiping weapons as I find them really useful for my playstyle.  They have to hit hard if sluggish.

Since I'm doing a strength build, I will have to do great hammers or axes at some point since they deal the most damage in this game.  I need to do one with the best swiping reach.

Blue Moon Greatsword in DS2


----------



## SilverEars

Holy crap, Greatsword hits hard!  It's huge and reach is super long, and I luv it!  I duel hand wield and I hammer it downward and press attack again while it's down, it pulls up hard doing 2nd massive damage.  It does two massive damages in a row this way!  I killed 6 gargoyles with only few hits.  Few massive damaging hits.  Very satisfying!

I realized I luv powering hits, particularly hammering it down on the enemies. I think I should explore great hammers. lol

This is all I could find of video about it.  This guy made a duel wielding Greatsword build. I would luv that! Currently, I only duel hand a single Greatsword.


----------



## tdockweiler

SilverEars said:


> I found out I'm actually playing SOTFS, not the vanilla DS2.  Does that make a difference?  It feel kinda difficult compared to DS1 level design in a different way.  I get ambushed much more often than any other DS games.  Like they really want me to die and start over.



SOTFS was actually easier for me but most say it's harder. It has new enemy placements and changes. Some levels actually have easier enemies in SOTFS.
There's a ton of changes. Now some of the Embers are found earlier. One of the best Embers in vanilla was in the Iron Keep. Now you get it even earlier.
Upgrade materials are now easier to find.

That dragon in Heide's Tower was never previously there. I think they added it to stop people trying to fight the Ornstein Guy.
I almost never fight him at lower levels. What I do is level up a LOT and then come back and use the NPC and then kill him.

Heide's Tower was a challenge at first. Now it's easier. You can make it much harder by not upgrading Adaptibility and using a sword.
The Mace Giants were the hardest or the ones with the Great Sword.
What I did for the 2nd set of Giants was to aggro them and then run back to the first area and then take them out.
I'd always bring lots of Life Gems.
When I used a Longsword I had to sit there at the first bonfire and grind experience forever to clear this area.
Then I realized that most swords are so terrible vs the giants.



SilverEars said:


> No man's Warf slight annoying you say?! It's annoying as hell! It's quite tough with bunched up enemies like 3 of those Dark Stalkers in one room ready to blead your ass (for quick kill), or 4 of them Varangian Sailors in a room.  Those are guaranteed kill ambush for those new and not expect them!  This is like Bighttown.  It's hell!  Level design seems harder than DS1 in some ways.



No Man's Wharf seems to have sections it's best to avoid at all costs. There are shortcuts that open up eventually and you'll be relieved when you actually find them! In SOTFS the boss fight now has water that gets deeper if you are too slow in killing the boss!

The level after this is also very fun and a nice challenge. Get used to be being ambushed by the small guys in suits of armor!
I ALWAYS lure them out and run super far away to pick them off slowly.
The suicidal guys that blow up might also drive you crazy. 

If Ruin Sentinels are too hard I'd level up first. Stay on the top ramp as long as you can or use the NPC.
There is also a secret bonfire in this game near the Blacksmith but it's hard to access and may require multiple attempts to access.
It requires rolling a barrel down a staircase and having it be aligned perfectly with the wall when it hits.



SilverEars said:


> Also, in Heide's Tower of Flame.  They have two knights attacking you at the same time, and you can't separate them!  This is harder than DS1 enemies.  Miyazaki would at least let you separate them.  Also that knight blocking the fog entry to the boss in this area.  The other Dark Souls would never do that (not block right infront of the boss fog).
> 
> Enemy AI in SOTFS keep chasing you down in groups when you aggro them.  They will not separate!  At least in DS3, if only bunch up weak enemies on rare occasions, but most of the time, they would give you a view of the position of enemies before-hand if there are a lot of them mixed with harder ones.



I kind of like this. A good example is the first Ballista (Harpoon like) weapon. I always have to make sure to lure them out and then run away!
Or the guy who wants you to go check out the locked door area, then they throw tons of enemies at you!

Another "nice" ambush is when you restore the women that is stone and it unlocks all the doors with enemies inside.



SilverEars said:


> Also, the optional bosses are way harder than the real bosses (at least so far).  Oh god that red dragon when it jumps up and breaths fire down on you for an instant kill.  And Armorer Dennis?  What, it's wayyy over-leveled for an NG player.  Jesus!  So, these enemies are traps to get killed quickly during a first run of an area.



As mentioned before, the Dragon is just there I think to tell players to avoid that path I think LOL.



SilverEars said:


> I beat all the optional bosses still.  My OCD ass won't give up and beat them even with weak weapon.  I beat the Dragonslayer, who looks exactly like Ornstein from DS1 with exact same move set.  It's nice there was not additional enemy fighting with him like Smough.  I would say hardest optional boss to beat early on which took some tries to exploit it's patterns.



Pursuer in his actual boss room is a nice early challenge. I usually don't fight him until I am ready for the Ruin Sentinels. After you kill him there is a second path to the Ruin Sentinels area.



SilverEars said:


> Thanks for mentioning about the  Adaptability attribute.  I looked it up and it's super important!  Also, stamina recovery is very important and odd in this game.  Samina recover rate depends on your weight percentage.  Just because you don't fat roll, you are not off the hook, you still have to worry about stamina recovery time.  So, the game is really encouraging you do not be 'fashion souls,' but be 'naked souls.'  lol.
> 
> For the adaptability, it actually helps with rolling I found out.  It increases the number of dodge invincibility frames.  I had no idea, and it could be why I found dodge timing clunky and get easily his during my dodging earlier in the game.



I should have mentioned that it has an effect on rolling! The game feels so weird without low Adaptibility! Estus Flasks also activate quicker when you get it higher too.

Have fun in Earthen Peak! Lots of poison and you'll probably die a lot, but the Bonfires are so close by. 
I just suicide run to collect all the items, many of them you can just skip.
I think it's possible this area was made harder in SOTFS but not sure.

Whatever you do, don't try to attempt the Executioner's Chariot fight as soon as you get to this level. It's a pain and might just lead to frustration!
Getting to the boss is actually 10x as frustrating as fighting the boss. 

The game does get a LOT easier when you memorize all the enemy pops and placements.

Can't say it enough, but there are so many enemies in the game that are best to avoid and not bother killing.
Towards the end there are a few boss fog doors with a ton of hard enemies in front of them.
The fog door for Looking Glass Knight has I think 5 or so tough knights.

I think another hard area is the Dragon Shrine at the end of the game.
It has these Giants that make the ones in DS1 look stupid easy.

I think the Drakekeeper enemies in this level are some of the toughest regular enemies in the entire souls series.
I never killed any of them on ANY playthroughs and just ran to the boss for a KI.

I'm not an advanced DS player, but somehow I can now get through half of DS2 now without dying.
It just takes practice to remember enemy pops etc. Then you fly through the game.

LOL describing all these things makes me want to play the game again.
I haven't played it in at least 2 years now and miss it.
I actually have gotten a new 4k 50" TV since then so it will now be an even better experience now I think.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 12, 2021)

tdockweiler said:


> SOTFS was actually easier for me but most say it's harder. It has new enemy placements and changes. Some levels actually have easier enemies in SOTFS.
> There's a ton of changes. Now some of the Embers are found earlier. One of the best Embers in vanilla was in the Iron Keep. Now you get it even earlier.
> Upgrade materials are now easier to find.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just found out that life gems can work to your advantage because you can activate more than one very  quickly (increasing the rate of healing).  The animation for Estus flask has greater delay.  You crush the life gem while moving, and you can't do that with Estus flasks.  It's also cheaper to use it when getting poisoned as well.  Because Poison moss is ridiculously expensive.

I really dislike bonfire placements in this game.  They don't put it in places that progresses the game linearly, and you can't avoid respawning enemies to progress if using the bonfires in between.

After awhile, I realized that enemies in this game is fairly slow so it's not that tough to take on multiple enemies at once.  I just hate the ambushes.

I did the Executioner's Chariot fight, and it was stressful.  I kept dying and dying because I didn't realize I had to take out the necromancers that's respawning the skeletons!

So far, that boss and the 3 knights taking you on simultaneously in one rooms are the toughest bosses besides the optional ones I've mentioned.

I do much better with my long reach greatsword with the giant knighs in Heide's tower.  I take them out in 3 hits. lol.  Mace is weak and has no reach. The attack movements are weird.

What makes greatsword so great is that I can take out multiple enemies with a sweaping attack (because the sword is so damn long that it sweeps around a high radius), or I can take out a powerful enemy with hammering attack which is more powerful.

I can take out this pursuer in 4-5 hits with my Greatsword.  She chose the wrong weapon for this game (under leveled and generally a weak weapon.).  DS2 is for brute weapons because bosses are so slow with heavy attacks.  It's not like DS3 with the a few extraordinary  DEX weapons like Sellsword Twinblades or the Lothric Knight Greatsword that scale well with DEX.  All the good stuff are strength based in this game.  So far, I haven't ran into cool looking bosses.  I think the pursuer is the coolest looking so far.


I just realized why she's so motivated for this fight.  There's 10k souls she has to pick up. lol. She needs her souls back.


----------



## luxifr

Currently playing *Mass Effect Legendary Edition *and it's a 9/10 ngl...

I've played each of the games in the original Mass Effect trillogy when they came out any yet I'm here to tell you that getting the Legendary Edition still was worth the full price for me. You get all of the first 3 games with updated graphics and _all DLCs_. If you like story driven action RPGs in space, this is a classic and a must-have. The only reason it's not flat out 10/10 for me is that there's still a few annoyances left in the game, most of which are just really useless, annoying gameplay elements that serve no purpose and add needless grind and friction. Luckily those can be sorted with the help of a few small mods. Other than that I'm currentl about 120 hours in and reaching the late game of the 3rd game, so well worth the money imho, even at full price. If you ever see this discounted anywhere, then just buy it - it's a no-brainer.


----------



## luxifr

Also currently playing *Rocket League*, which I'd give a solid 7.5/10

Rocket Leage is basically soccer football with an oversized ball and rocket powered RC cars in various game modes from 1v1 to 4v4 without powerups, 3v3 with powerups, as well as an ice hockey, a basketball, and another mode that doesn't quite map to any ball game you might know (volleyball maybe, sort of). Controls are few, rules are simple, mastery is hard.

Now, this is an online multiplayer game only. However, it has one of the best - if not _the_ best - match making system I've ever encountered in a multi player game. After a few initial rounds of adjustment, you're always gonna be matched up with other players around your skill level - especially so in the ranked games. Motivation is plentyful. There's (typically themed) seasons going on for a couple of months where you can win challenges/collect achievements in exchange for cosmetic items to customize your car with. You can also buy cosmetic items with real money or buy a "rocket pass" for a season to get more XP and more loot but those are all purely cosmetical thing - there is no pay to win whatsoever.

Rounds are short, being 5m + overhead (replays of goals, countdown to kick-offs, extra time for golden goal if needed) so it's ideal even for those who don't have hours in solid blocks to spend in games but are looking for something they can hop onto for a quick play and then leave again.

Either way it's always fun and engaging, which the upbeat soundtrack and the vivid visual design surely also helps with.


----------



## luxifr

Another game I've played on and off over the last couple of years is *Satisfactory*, which gets a 7/10 from me.

Satisfactory is the name of the game - both literally and figuratively. Think Factorio but in 3D and as a 1st-person game. You're stranded on a fixed but very large open world and must now build out your own megafactory to exploit all of its natural resources. There is wildlife to keep you somewhat in line and motivated to follow the technological progression as you need to venture out further and further from your initial landing site into more and more dangerous places to get more and new resources as your factory grows and builds more and more complex items. 

If you like any kind of game where you build an increasingly large and complex thing that occasionally needs rework and optimization to get you to the "next level", then this is for you. And it is indeed very satisfactory to see the end result when you built a nicely laid out, highly optimized production pipeline which you can wander through to your heart's content.







And yes, the coffee mug is spill free and you can drink from it, but it is also something you need to earn first


----------



## kadinh

luxifr said:


> *Rocket League*





luxifr said:


> Controls are few, rules are simple, mastery is hard.


Been playing since 2015 and this absolutely sums RL up perfectly


----------



## luxifr

kadinh said:


> Been playing since 2015 and this absolutely sums RL up perfectly


I've been playing it occasionally for many years, too, and didn't get beyond mediocre, I think. Most other multiplayer games wouldn't be fun at this point because either the community distilled into fans of the game who all became better than yourself, or in the case of MMOs the whole frickin' world moves on and you get left behind, or you get to play with complete randos because people are creating new accounts to play lower tier players for some reason.. With RL there is none of these issues... I've played it for years, am stuck at a meh skill level, and yet it keeps being fun because there is no getting left behind, no fake-noobs - just excellent match making


----------



## kadinh

luxifr said:


> I've been playing it occasionally for many years, too, and didn't get beyond mediocre, I think. Most other multiplayer games wouldn't be fun at this point because either the community distilled into fans of the game who all became better than yourself, or in the case of MMOs the whole frickin' world moves on and you get left behind, or you get to play with complete randos because people are creating new accounts to play lower tier players for some reason.. With RL there is none of these issues... I've played it for years, am stuck at a meh skill level, and yet it keeps being fun because there is no getting left behind, no fake-noobs - just excellent match making


I'm not a great player, but I can hold my own. I think my highest rank was Diamond 2 or 3; currently Diamond 1 in 2s and 3s. I hadn't played it for a few years (definitely not at all since 2019) and picked it up again last month. I was playing with my friends that are Grand Champs last night; I couldn't hit all the same shots and read bounces like they can, but I did what I could and kept rotations, didn't double/triple commit, etc. and won a few games with them.

Side note, I watched some Squishy (been following him since "The Muffin Men") videos on YT the other day....it's incredible how high the skill ceiling is and how effortless he makes playing look.


----------



## luxifr

kadinh said:


> I'm not a great player, but I can hold my own. I think my highest rank was Diamond 2 or 3; currently Diamond 1 in 2s and 3s. I hadn't played it for a few years (definitely not at all since 2019) and picked it up again last month. I was playing with my friends that are Grand Champs last night; I couldn't hit all the same shots and read bounces like they can, but I did what I could and kept rotations, didn't double/triple commit, etc. and won a few games with them.
> 
> Side note, I watched some Squishy (been following him since "The Muffin Men") videos on YT the other day....it's incredible how high the skill ceiling is and how effortless he makes playing look.


hahaha  I'm too thick to even get to diamond level in the regular modes - I'm already happy when I can hold a gold rank lol... then again I mostly play rumble and that hockey mode... then again I'm playing with keyboard and mouse, which is probably not ideal for this kind of game. but you're right: watching the pros just makes your head explode xD


----------



## kadinh

luxifr said:


> hahaha  I'm too thick to even get to diamond level in the regular modes - I'm already happy when I can hold a gold rank lol... then again I mostly play rumble and that hockey mode... then again I'm playing with keyboard and mouse, which is probably not ideal for this kind of game. but you're right: watching the pros just makes your head explode xD


I cant even imagine playing kb/m! you need to get a controller asap, it will make things SO much easier.


----------



## luxifr

kadinh said:


> I cant even imagine playing kb/m! you need to get a controller asap, it will make things SO much easier.


any recommendation? I'm not even sure it'd be worth it for me since I don't really play it all that often any more these days


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 16, 2021)

Finished up *Dark Souls 2*.

I think the early part of the game is interesting, and then midway through gets boring.  And then it picks up at the Iron Keep.  Iron Keep definately woke me up when I find out that they placed items in the fire/lava and it's damn near impossible to get them without get cindered.

As far as difficulty, I found some part of this game difficult.  Like, cheaply difficult.  The level designs in the game causes some difficulty and frustrations at times.  Particularly at Undead Crypt.  Having those zombies to keep ringing the bell is the most annoying thing I've ever encountered in a DS game.

The game felt really drawn out, and felt longer than the other two, but I think it was because they made many more different types of areas to explore that weren't as long as the areas in the other two games.  The quantity made it seem like a way longer game.  I think it could have been shorter.  But still, I do enjoy a Dark Souls game and it was a good experience.

This game is by far the cheapest game of the three.  They went too far with the trolling with this one.  Everything that caused deaths were done from unexpected surprises, which are cheap.

Also, this game likes to present enemies in groups.  Even the bosses.  I've faced many more duo bosses in this game than the others.  But, the bosses arn't all that difficult.  They just have some cheap tricks up their sleave that will get you when you first face them, but in subsequent trials, you find out they are nothing special and easy to take out.

The enemy AI is different than the other two.  A lot of enemies are programmed to stick together and aggro together, and they will chase you down. lol


Bosses are generally easy to take out.  No bosses are super tough like in DS3.  This maybe because I'm much more experienced in DS games now, and it's my 3rd.  So, I may have a harder time with bosses if it was my first like DS1.

The movement of the bosses are slow, but some of them get you with their long weapon reach and big hit boxes that seems impossible to dodge at times.  Other than that, they are easy to take out once the pattern is figured out.

As far as difficult bosses, I found Old Dragonslayer, Ruin Sentenials, Executioners Chariot, Smelter Demon, Nashandra to be the toughest bosses.  Other than that, the bosses arn't all that memorable in this game because they are easy to take out.

I made Vendrick kinda tough because I used up the souls of the Giants which made him tougher.  This is bs trolling, and this is the kinda crap they pull on you in this game.  In this game, there are many non-obvious invisible walls, and later I find out that they can be distinguished with a light torch?  Also the red crystal lizard that explodes?  Har har.  They gone too far with that one.

There's a lot of secrets in the game that's too non-obvious that it makes no sense to have those secrets because it's not likely people will figure them out.  So, it's best to go by a guide when playing this game.

This one is way worse than even DS1 on being lost where to go next at times.  I didn't even know how to end the game. lol.

All in all, I didn't find this to be a worse game than DS1.  I like it better than DS1, but it's hard to compare with DS3.  DS3 obviously has the best bosses, and visually superior.  But, something about DS2 seems to have it's charm that DS3 doesn't have.

As far as boss difficulty, I rank the three DS in this order

1. DS3
2. DS2
3. DS1

As far as level design difficulty, I rank the three DS in this order.  Lots of cheap crap in DS2.

1. DS2
2. DS1
3. DS3

I've had a blast exploring weapons in DS2.  My favorite weapons are Greatsword (that's the actual name), Great Club, and Dragon Tooth.  I like the hard hitting weapons because they kill in one shot.  It's easy to take down enemies with one shot in this game because they are slow.  You just hit them before they get a chance to hit you.  It works well because it will break their poise.  It works great on those huge knights.  It's better to quickly hit them than dodging first.

This is the Greatsword. It's neat feature is the hit down, and pull up hit right after (as shown in this video).  Notice how long the weapon's reach is.  It's ridiculous.  This weapon is all you need in this game.  Most practical and useful weapon that has a great move set.



To do greater damage, I go with the Dragon Tooth.  I like the Dragon Tooth because it reaches longer than other weapons of similar move set, and deals greater damage of similar weapons.


After playing the three,  I've grown to really appreciate the series.  They are the most detailed rpg I've ever played.  The best thought out action rpg mechanics out there.  The combat mechanics are immersive and just well designed.


----------



## kadinh

luxifr said:


> any recommendation? I'm not even sure it'd be worth it for me since I don't really play it all that often any more these days


I'm a HUGE fan of the PS4 (and now PS5) controllers. The Xbox Elite 2 is AMAZING, but I can't justify paying $200 for something I use once every couple of months to play Halo with friends that are almost never available.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 17, 2021)

Got back into *Zelda: Breath of the Wild*. I never finished it first time through, and I can't recall why. It's not as easy as I was expecting after playing the Dark Souls series.  I much prefer the combat style of Dark Souls, and the combata controls got confusing after getting used to DS.  No rolling dodge mechanics, but back flip dodges and there is parry (I think Zelda trying to be like DS).

There's myriads of weapons provide almost like DS (not as extensive).  Big brute weapons to regular swords.  It's as if they paid attention to DS popularity and started doing similar loot mechanics.

It's not too easy.  It took me awhile to figure out Waterblight Ganon boss.  So, it's not really easier than DS.  DS just has different combat mechanics that,s not usual, that's why some people have  issues.  I think I was suppose to fight this guy last, and fighting him first might have upped the diffiiculty. I think the difficulty with BOTW stems from there's a lot thrown at you with the runes, and trying to condition yourself to use them at the appropriate moment is the hurdle. Mixing melee and arrows during combat I never did in DS.  I luv the music for this battle!



It's more of a children friendly game due to it's design.  Dark Souls is really Zelda like game for grown-ups.  It's the next evolution of Zelda like games with more adult story and much better depth combat mechanics and looting system.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 18, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> Got back into *Zelda: Breath of the Wild*. I never finished it first time through, and I can't recall why. It's not as easy as I was expecting after playing the Dark Souls series.  I much prefer the combat style of Dark Souls, and the combata controls got confusing after getting used to DS.  No rolling dodge mechanics, but back flip dodges and there is parry (I think Zelda trying to be like DS).
> 
> There's myriads of weapons provide almost like DS (not as extensive).  Big brute weapons to regular swords.  It's as if they paid attention to DS popularity and started doing similar loot mechanics.
> 
> ...



It was pretty decent starting out, but man does this game get old fast.  They put so much gimmicks into this game that it feels like it doesn't add anything of value to the gameplay.  They put puzzle shrines all over, and it's like 70% of thee gameplay, which is dumb.  The combat gets old and repetitive real fast.  It's a big wide open world  that's just repetitive.  Same monsters placed at different spot that are the same monsters with bigger health pool.

The main objective is getting  the 4 big machines to fight Ganon.  It's like same crap 4 times.  So much unnecessary repetition in this game.  Why can't they make different types of objectives instead of repeating the same crap 4 times?

For looting, they just put crap load of weapons  with different attack power and swing speed, and reach that's been done before  with many different games for a long time.  Basically like Dark Souls, but not as much depth.

I don't see the point of environment going from day to night, and the raining.  It doesn't add much of value.  Why do I need to hunt and make food?  Just give me the items!  All this crap is mundane crap to waste my time.  90% of what you spend time on is boring as hell.  So much gimmick in this game that adds no value.

Climbing mountain is another gimmick.  Why do I have to endure such slow climbing?  Why do I have to climb that tower that takes me forever?  All I'm spending time on is fluff.  Walking across this big open world is a big waste of time.

All this game has going for it is the Zelda IP.  The IP is getting stale like Mario.  We moved onto Dark Souls.  They need to do something new.

Now I know why I never finished this boring game.

Eventhough Dark Souls is generally considered difficult, it doesn't get boring though. lol. The Russian girl is Hilarious.  This video show why Greatsword is great.


----------



## alikprohor

Far Cry 6 is a rather famous shooter series. In my opinion they deserve an 8.5 out of 10. Good story and graphics. The character designs are great too, considering the modern times. Yes, the villain here is charismatic.  This is a good action movie that deserves attention.


----------



## SilverEars

After playing DS2, I see a lot of ideas unique to DS2 being applied to Sekiro.  Like for example, healing pillets in Sekiro is like Life gems, which heals very slowly.  Multiple enemies chasing you down is much more akin to DS2.  Perhaps there are more than one team working on different games at FromSoft, and Sekiro was made by the team that worked on DS2.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 24, 2021)

*Demon's Souls Remake*

Wow, what a stunning game (the visual fidelity is off the charts!), and it's pretty much like the others in the Dark Souls series, particularly 1 & 3.  Lots of stuff are the same except less bonfires.  The less bonfires is annoying with the 2nd boss.  I have to try to avoid the got damn dragon that swoops across and breath fire to just to get to the damn 2nd boss!  I have to do it over and over again every time I die!

Also, I started out as knight and I automatically fat roll! lol.  I guess they figure that I have so much armor and good offense, they have have to gimp me one way or another.  This was a huge crutch with the 2nd boss, the Tower Knight.  I was moving like a snail and die many times until I decided to take off my body armor to reduce my equipment weight percentage to less than 50% so I can fast roll.

This is how I look like with the armor off. lol.  I'm not trying to be sexy infront of the enemies.  I do luv long swords though.  The Claymore! Yes Please!  Too bad there's nothing like the Greatsword from DS2 in this game.

But, doesn't that sword and shield look bad-ass?  Especially with shield on the back and two hand holding the sword? Ready to slash some dragons!


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 25, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> Got back into *Zelda: Breath of the Wild*. I never finished it first time through, and I can't recall why. It's not as easy as I was expecting after playing the Dark Souls series.  I much prefer the combat style of Dark Souls, and the combata controls got confusing after getting used to DS.  No rolling dodge mechanics, but back flip dodges and there is parry (I think Zelda trying to be like DS).
> 
> There's myriads of weapons provide almost like DS (not as extensive).  Big brute weapons to regular swords.  It's as if they paid attention to DS popularity and started doing similar loot mechanics.
> 
> ...



Finally beat BOTW, and it was a chore.  The Hyrule Castle was nothing special.  Same monsters that's outside the castle.

I'm so disappointed with such lack of content on their so called 'open world' game.  Not many variations to enemies, and weapons are just visually different with differences in swing speed.  It's really a shallow game.

The main game content is really lacking.  You have to regain control of 4 machines (4 bosses), and then face Calamity Ganon for the final showdown.  Calamity Ganon was a disappointing fight.  All theses fights with major enemies are about hitting the eye with arrows. I mean I played dark souls series and there's alike 40+ bosses in total, and they all vary in design and fighting styles!  That's way more content!

The original design of Zelda was about dungeons.  They should just go with what made the games popular with better dungeon designs and better variations of monsters and bosses.  Also, they should improve the combat mechanics.  There's really not much with combat.

I didn't like how they separated the puzzles to bunch of shrines all over the map.  They should just go with classic dungeon designs integrating with puzzles and enemies.

I really do like Zelda's music, and the characters.  I just feel that it can be handled so much better.

Only good Nintendo IP I find is Metroid.  You really can't mess up Metroid.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 26, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> *Demon's Souls Remake*
> 
> Wow, what a stunning game (the visual fidelity is off the charts!), and it's pretty much like the others in the Dark Souls series, particularly 1 & 3.  Lots of stuff are the same except less bonfires.  The less bonfires is annoying with the 2nd boss.  I have to try to avoid the got damn dragon that swoops across and breath fire to just to get to the damn 2nd boss!  I have to do it over and over again every time I die!
> 
> ...



I've gotten decently far, and some insights.  This game is most akin to Dark Souls 2.

The way the world is built, the variations of world is like DS2.  Also, the healing system is like having life gems, although no Estus flasks with this one.  The dodging is difficult with slow stamina recovery, which is like DS2.  Also, the ambushing, and enemies grouped together and chasing you down is like DS2. Crystal lizards respawn requiring bonfire rest is like DS2.

Another thing is that, I don't feel like god with a greatsword (Claymore) like I feel in Dark Souls series.  It's not as easy with slow long heavy swords as in Dark Souls series.  It feels somewhat slower.

I think weapons and magic are more balanced.  In the mining area, my Claymore isn't the best, so they seem to have made the game so that some levels are easier with certain weapons.  I think this is much more interesting way of design than making a single weapon god everywhere.

One thing I really hate is the the Tendency mechanics.  I've only become aware of this after I found out that I can't get the Dragon Bone smasher sword.  This is a big downer for me because I like big brute weapons.  It makes me sad I don't get to access it this playthrough because I don't like doing another playthrough.  So, Tendency limits item/equipment access, which sucks.

dragon bone smasher - pretty bad-ass


^What?  did he just say the bone smasher protects you from fire?!  Damn, this thing is even longer than my Claymore! Riposte and back-stab animations are really cool in this game!

i-frame dodge so far seems not necessary in this game.  This is probably why fat rolling knight isn't much of an issue.  One issue is the stamina recovery is slow staring out (if you have high weigh burden like a knight), and it gets quicker as Endurance is leveled up over time.  The game doesn't focus much on dodging.

So this stamina and equipment weight burden mechanics is pretty much like DS2.

Except for being pissed off from not being able to attain the Dragon Bone smasher due to tendency, I'm very surprised how well designed this game is for being Miyazaki's first souls release.

If Miyazaki applies the boss design philosophy of Demon's Souls his newest games, he can make bosses more difficult that require skills and knowledge (Dark Souls is mainly dodge skills).  I think the boss designs (so far) is brilliant.


----------



## alpha80 (Dec 26, 2021)

These are the ten games I play most often, and their respective ratings:

Saturn Bomberman - 11/10

Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike - 10.1/10

Tetris 99 Big Block - 10/10

Marvel vs Capcom 2 - 9.9/10

Cuphead - 9.6/10

Street Fighter III: 2nd Impact - 9.2/10

Marvel vs Capcom 1 - 9/10

Street Fighter Alpha 3 - 8.8/10

Pocket Fighter - 8.4/10

Mr. Driller - Drill Land - 8.2/10

Honorable mention -
Looney Tunes Space Race
Mario Kart 8


----------



## alpha80

SilverEars said:


> Finally beat BOTW, and it was a chore.  The Hyrule Castle was nothing special.  Same monsters that's outside the castle.
> 
> I'm so disappointed with such lack of content on their so called 'open world' game.  Not many variations to enemies, and weapons are just visually different with differences in swing speed.  It's really a shallow game.
> 
> ...


They could really fix the game by adding plentiful amounts & plentiful variety of two things:

1. Dungeons
2. Music


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 26, 2021)

The famous Souls series Flute Set armor of the Knight starting class.  This is the look from Demon's Souls remake, but the proportions seems a little odd with helmet being kinda bing looking.  I guess the design is to be realistic, so the helmet would be big.  I luv the look of the armor.




This is  from the original PS3 version, and it looks sleeker to me.  They should have kept the base design like this and just add realism on top of it.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 27, 2021)

All the armors throughout the series.  I like the Demon's Souls one and then Elden Ring's one's for it's different style.


The trailer of Elden Ring made Blood Wolf and Valkyrie look so bad-ass.  We have far  surpassed any super-hero designs here.  Batman is nothing compared to this.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 27, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> *Demon's Souls Remake*
> 
> Wow, what a stunning game (the visual fidelity is off the charts!), and it's pretty much like the others in the Dark Souls series, particularly 1 & 3.  Lots of stuff are the same except less bonfires.  The less bonfires is annoying with the 2nd boss.  I have to try to avoid the got damn dragon that swoops across and breath fire to just to get to the damn 2nd boss!  I have to do it over and over again every time I die!
> 
> ...



Few more things I should mention.  It's not as balanced of a game as I thought.

If you are DEX and magic user, you have greater advantage in this game.  Better DEX selection than strength.  Also, magic is overpowered and you can cheese through this game if focused on magic.  I'm melee, so I can't cheese.  Melee makes the game challenging.

I'm a STR guy, and based on what I know now, I would have started out with lighter class and go DEX build.  I would not go Knight if I were to go through it again.

Also, this game is not set up to progress linearly like in Dark Souls games.  There are several worlds that the player can choose to go from the start of the game.  The game doesn't choose the sequence of the worlds for you.

This freedom means, the sequences choice of world can effect how early you get the best loots, and therefore how much easier to  progress the beginning of the game.  I now know that going to the mine should be held off for later. I really struggled at the mine because I went too early.

It's best to go to the Island's Edge's first area (4-1) after completing the first world because all the great weapons are there, and the first boss is really easy.  After this easy first boss, it's the spot to soul farm to level up easily.  You get very high amount of souls very quickly, especially for early game.

I progressed linearly, and realized it's more difficult to progress this way than going by knowledge of knowing that 4-1 should be completed early .  After this, the game would be much easier!  This game is more about knowing this stuff to make the progression easier.

I feel like I've made the early progression harder by not knowing about Tendency and where the best loots were.  But hey, that's the point of the design of the game.  Freedom of choice in making bad/good resulting choices. I got punished for being too conventional, and I feel like that's what souls game designers do to people that think like this. lol.  It's more likely that it was a troll.  Souls designers tend to do this.  They lead you on, and then they surprise you with something unexpected from the conventional or what we typically expect.

It feels like Brute/STR based weapons are advantageous with Dark Souls series, but not here.  I went by what I expected or conventional and got an opposite surprise.


----------



## SilverEars

Wow, amazing battle!  Such an awesome setup with the Storm Ruler (sword that causing lightening to crash down from the sky!!!) you pull out like King Arthur's sword and kill the final boss. One of the most epic boss fight's I've experienced!  Music and the general setup is amazing!


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 29, 2021)

Finished *Demon's Souls*.  Really enjoyed this one a lot.  In some ways, I like it more so than the later Dark Souls games that came out.  Partially has to do with the refinement that was done with the remake, but the  remake is still based on the original game design, and I'm just an awe of how great the original game from 2009 must have been.  I like the story narration with Demon's Souls better than the Dark Souls series.  The world is really immersive, and on some environments, I feel like I'm there due to how they designed the world.  Bluepoint did amazing work with the remake.  They've really enhanced the fidelity of the game for it to look like a work of art.  This game is a work of art.

Some frustrating moments due to long  journey from the archstone (like bonfire from dark souls) to the boss.  Most of them was either reasonably quick or there was an  easy shortcut, except two that  was rather long (and they've placed difficult enemies on the way to the boss).  They've designed it to be impossible to avoid those enemies, and going through this over and over again was frustrating.  I've read some comments of people stating that the journey to the boss,  was the boss. lol. They died many times just to get to the boss. lol.  And to face the boss to die again?  That is what we do when we play souls games unfortunately.

Other than that, dying in this game is really no loss.  Each area is setup so that  if you die, you can get back to where you died pretty quickly (except for the two sections I've mentioned).  In souls games, once  you collect the loot and experienced the 'surprise' ambushes by the enemies, it obviously becomes predictable in the subsequent runs. So, it's easy to get back to where you were. And also, you just skip the areas/enemies of places you've already collected the loot.  So, it's not a complete redo like in Megaman or something.

I personally liked how the worlds were designed in this one.

My weapon of choice for Demon's Souls is the Claymore.  I feel like it's very optimal due to it's weight (on the lighter side for a brute weapon), length, attack value, and reasonable speed for a large sword. Greatsword is longer, but also slightly slower and heavier.  Claymore feels better balanced. I like to hit once and kill, something like Claymore is choice for me.  Although these weapons are delayed or slower than the fast DEX weapons, you just have to time the attack more precisely (you can easily get punish at time when missing a swing).  I just like how this sword, 'takes care of it' with one swing.  I like to get it over with. I don't want to keep swinging.

This guy has the right idea.  This is the most difficult path to get to the boss in probably all of Souls series!  No wonder he chose to use an heavily buffed axe.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 29, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> My weapon of choice for Demon's Souls is the Claymore.  I feel like it's very optimal due to it's weight (on the lighter side for a brute weapon), length, attack value, and reasonable speed for a large sword. Greatsword is longer, but also slightly slower and heavier.  Claymore feels better balanced. I like to hit once and kill, something like Claymore is choice for me.  Although these weapons are delayed or slower than the fast DEX weapons, you just have to time the attack more precisely (you can easily get punish at time when missing a swing).  I just like how this sword, 'takes care of it' with one swing.  I like to get it over with. I don't want to keep swinging.
> 
> This guy has the right idea.



After  seeing this,  I'm really regretful that I didn't go DEX build.  What she is  wielding is probably the most optimal weapon in the game.  Very fast, good reach, and does so much  damage per hit for a fast weapon.  It might be the best weapon I've seen in a Souls series.  She's making all the right decisions in this game. Likely because she's a DEX player. It's like she aware of everything.  Maybe she played the original before.  No idea.  There's many ways to mess up if not aware of a lot of things in this game.

It's the weapon the blind Old Hero was wielding! Interesting.  I would get this weapon quick because Old Hero is an easy boss.  The path to Old Hero however is not.  The path is the real boss!

It's ridiculous how she's fat rolling at 52% equipment weight burden.  That's is BS.  How can you roll with a knight armor?!  I can't look good in this game?!


----------



## luxifr

kadinh said:


> I'm a HUGE fan of the PS4 (and now PS5) controllers. The Xbox Elite 2 is AMAZING, but I can't justify paying $200 for something I use once every couple of months to play Halo with friends that are almost never available.


thanks mate


----------



## SilverEars

I'm a big fan of PS controllers for d-pads and analog controls fine precision, but not a fan of their QC of analog controls.  I've had so many PS4 dual shocks drift and rarely happens with Xbox controllers.  Xbox controllers are more reliable, and I'd take reliable over drifts.


----------



## camskittles18

*Rainbow Six: Siege - 7.5/10*

While it can be buggy and stale from time to time, I keep coming back to play R6 Siege because it's just so much fun with friends. You can play for fun and have a solid time, or you can fully invest yourself and play hard and find yourself quite immersed!


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 29, 2021)

Started on *Bloodborne*, and combat just clicks for me since I have experience with roll dodge on the Dark Souls series, and  fast pace of Sekiro.  So far,  I'm a little underwhelmed given the hype.  I hope it get  better because Bloodborne is usually at  #1 spot for Souls games rankings for a lot of people.

Usage of starting weapons really clicks because my weapon of choice in Dark Souls are greatswords, and Bloodborne's starting weapons has similar delayed attacks patterns.  I think the designers like the attack style of greatswords/axes/hammers.  They are fans of the manga Berserk.

Why I'm used to the attack patterns?  It's because timing is the same.  I know what distance the enemy has to be before I hammer down my greatsword or the long axe (Bloodborne).  I'm used to the timing from Dark Souls.

2 bosses down so far, and combat is kinda  boring.  It's just fast paced dodging and hitting.  Only thing the boss battles has going is that my hp is low right now so I can die instantly with particular hits. That's the only thrill from it. It's kinda repetitive and it doesn't have the visual style of Devil May Cry?

The 30fps is very bad.  I can't believe they didn't patch Bloodborne, but patched DS3?  I don't get it.  The low fps causes eyestrain.  Coming from 4k 60fps of Demon's Souls, it's not great.

I think the game would be so much better if it was enhanced with 4k res,  60 fps.  30 fps has significant effect on enjoyment the game.

Since I have one of the newer televisions, I turn on 'TrueMotion' and it interpolates the choppiness of the low fps.  It's better, but still not on par with true 60 fps.

I realized that if Bloodborne is the first souls game the player experiences, they probably become conditioned to run away from mobs and do way better on later Dark Souls titles that has mobs ambush you. lol.

So, this the last FromSoft's Souls game I'm checking off.  You see similar patterns of game design among them, and play style does get repetitive after awhile.  Sekiro is the only real distinction.

Sekiro probably has the best/complex boss battle mechanics that's really involving and takes a long time to figure out and beat. Fromsoft's games made me realize that the enjoyment of games is really the figuring out how to get over the challenges, not just progressing.  What is the value in playing a game that isn't about figuring out challenges?


----------



## kadinh (Dec 29, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> I'm a big fan of PS controllers for d-pads and analog controls fine precision, but not a fan of their QC of analog controls.  I've had so many PS4 dual shocks drift and rarely happens with Xbox controllers.  Xbox controllers are more reliable, and I'd take reliable over drifts.


This is what I did to my DS5

- replaced front shell with soft touch shell
- replace back shell with rubberized/texturized shell
- installed paddles on the back
- swapped out OEM sticks to taller metal sticks
- swapped button board with mushy buttons to a board with clicky switches


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 29, 2021)

I got to admit, the Kirkhammer has lots of finesse.  Very stylish weapon in the way it functions.  I find that Sekiro has most finesse with combat out of all Souls games.

This video shows how cool the way Kirkhammer functions.  It turns into a hammer (from a sword) mid attack?!! Crazy!  The cane that turns into a whip is a cool concept as well.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 31, 2021)

*Bloodborne*

It's the creepest action game  I've ever  played.  The whole game is creepy.  FromSoft knows how to make creepy games.  They know what makes people jump out of their seats and grosses/creeps them out.  The whole  game is dark, and  it gets  worse and worse as  you go  deeper into it.

I'm usually on the edge when exploring in Souls games, but this game, I'm much more on the edge.  I  got to the point that I stopped caring if I die. That took the edges off.

I've been using the axe because I've been putting off learning to parry, and I should really learn to parry to make it easy on myself.  Later I ran into Ludwig's Holy Blade, and I find out that it is the better weapon for me.  I need to learn the weapon so I can play the game more  efficiently than only running away and dodging (and getting hit a lot).  Enemies are definately quicker than DS3, and it gets more difficult as you progress further  in.  The  healthpool on the bosses are generally massive and can take forever to kill, unless there is a secret to kill them faster.

It feels like a reskinned Dark Souls 3 with more difficult enemies in the areas leading to the boss.

With FromSoft games, if something  is difficult or you get stuck, there's something you are not aware of or not  using (parry for example).  So, the game can easy for somebody that knows how to use the move set appropriately.  Also,  finding the right weapon probably helps as well.

So, Ludwig's Holy Blade for me. I'm so used to greatswords (from dark souls) that when it's transformed, it feels right for me.  I started out with  axe because it did high damage and the long reach, but didn't like the combo moveset.  It moves like a  halberd (awkward move sequence). I prefer greatswords (or generally swords) because it's either consecutive slash horizontally or hammer down verticals. Simple and better chances of landing hits. You can choose when to use either at the appropriate moments.

Since Souls games can have multiple enemy ambushes, it makes sense to have a weapon that has long reach  that slashes horizontal so that it can hit multiple easily. Also, high radius slashes will land hits easily on enemies that moves around like crazy like dogs.  And then vertical hammer down hits for taking out single weak enemies with one hit, high damage.  This is why Greatswords are efficient.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 1, 2022)

This guy brings up a good point regarding  'adventure'  games.  


Adventure is really not knowing what to expect.  Not, being shown/explained what you should be doing. There is an element of risk involved, and in souls games, there's risk/reword system.  More risk you take, you can get a good payout, but also  risky.

Also, I wouldn't say  Bloodborn is a perfect game either.  There are something things I don't like  about it compared to Dark Souls. 

It's good that we are breaking the conventional with Souls games.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 3, 2022)

In *Bloodborne*, if the enemy seems impossible, that means you haven't tried parry. lol.  Executioner is probably the hardest for me, but the hardest ones are the easiest to parry in this game.  So, parry makes the game trivial.  Start parrying early in this game, it make the game much easier in the long run.

Bloodborne is the easiest game in the Souls series if using parry/strong back attack with following visceral attacks.  Once that is figured, it is the easiest.

The strategy with hard enemies is, always go for visceral attacks.

It does feel satisfying when a visceral attack triggers.  I luv her reaction on the video when she discovers she can parry an enemy.


Whirligig saw makes this game really trivial, along with the parry.

This game is probably my least fav of the Souls series.  I don't like the world, the enemies and bosses are not fun to fight.  It's probably the easiest soul  game for me?  The only real difficulty is the random enemies that one shot you when you get dropped off in a world/dream earlier than you should be there, and you are under leveled.  I just think this is bull crap and it's cheap.

This game is survival horror with  rpg elements. I think it borrows the atmosphere  from games like Silent Hill and Resident Evil.  I think it borrows a lot from RE4.

In general, bosses are really easy, and It's mainly monsters/beasts and gets repetitive.

I personally like Dark/Demon's Souls worlds much better.  I like exploring the castles, and there's great boss designs (it's much more varied).  Better than Bloodborne I feel.  Bloodborne has a particular fashion to the look of the characters.  Look cool, but also feels gimmicky.

I prefer look of knights, and Dark/Demon's Souls has great knight armor designs.  I also like dragons, and slaying them. I like the interactions with dragons in the Dark/Demon's Souls series.

I prefer more of a fantasy setting than survival horrer, so I'm thinking Elden Ring is going to rock!

Bloodborne is underwhelming given it's hype.  Since it came out before DS3, I would assume people were  super impressed with it when it first came out.  The  visuals were outstanding for when it came out. It was an high technical achievement for it's time.


----------



## Radio81

kadinh said:


> This is what I did to my DS5
> 
> - replaced front shell with soft touch shell
> - replace back shell with rubberized/texturized shell
> ...



That is slick.  Do you have a tutorial on how to perform the mods?  Where did you source the parts from?


----------



## kadinh

Radio81 said:


> That is slick.  Do you have a tutorial on how to perform the mods?  Where did you source the parts from?


i got all the parts from Amazon and just followed YouTube videos to put everything together. it seems overwhelming at first, but its basically just plug and play.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 5, 2022)

Started on *Nioh 2*, and wow it's difficult.  It has a very high learning curve like Sekiro (but, in a different way).  It think it might be highest learning curve on a game I've ever played.

Initially, the game is very overwhelming due to sheer amount of content that is thrown at you.  The menu is packed full of stuff, and the terms.  I tried watching youtube guides on the game and I was so lost because I don't know what they mean by some of the terms they use.

Although Dark Souls is considered difficult, it's not a game that has a high learning curve. The combat is fairly straight-foward as long as you become aware of the i-frame.  You dodge and then you hit.  Really simple.

Nioh on the other hand throws a bunch of different button combination you have to get used to.  There are so many that is necessary to get through the game.  It's just very overwhelming starting out.  Once you play for awhile, it gets more familiar and manageable.  Still, the bosses are tough in this game.  Bloodborne was a walk in the park.  FromSoft's games are made so that they are trivial once you figure out the easy way (except Sekiro), but not with Nioh 2.

For awhile I couldn't understand how to level up.  There wasn't much info that was straighforward.  It is the most unstraighforward game I've ever experience.

I feel like they designed it to make it more difficult than it should be. Why the hell do they make you Ki pulse?  It's another crap I have think about while in combat?  It's like making me juggle while I'm playing the game.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 7, 2022)

Some more thoughts on *Nioh 2*:

The initially overwhelming menu with millions of content becomes more manageable as you become familiar with the items.

There is too much loot in this game, but it becomes manageable once you find out that you can offer excess weapons it to the shrine for Amrita points (It's like soul points to level up).  Once I found this out, I didn't mind the excess loot. I kinda like the loot system in this game (except the excessiveness).  It's similar to Diablo series.

You die a lot  (at least I do)!  Much more so than Dark Souls (or Bloodborne) series.  Probably more than Sekiro, but Sekiro's death is more time consuming because Sekiro's battles take forever!  I think it's on par how much you die, and Sekiro boss battles take forwever because it's a parry dance.  I guess in this respect Sekiro's boss battles are more difficult.

They did take some some elements from Dark Souls like leveling up with Amrita points, and also short cuts you have to find in the areas.  This game is much more straighforward in term of finding Shortcuts.  The level design isn't as good as FromSoft's, it's watered  down.  Miyazaki is a genius with area designs with shortcuts.

The enemies are super unpredictable.  In one instance you can get through them without issues, and in another they will quickly kill you with rapid hits.  You are pretty much guaranteed you will lose the amrita points collected.  But, leveling up isn't difficult because you can earn lots of Amrita while dying to bosses, and level up during that time.  This is what makes this game difficult and annoying.

Also, the bosses in this game has HUGE health pools.  It's not like Dark Souls, where some bosses can be spammed attacks and they  die quick.  The bosses have insta death attacks that you have to avoid.  While doing this, you have to chip away their massive health pool!  And, it takes many deaths to figure out their patterns.  It's HARD!  You get punished significantly if you make mistakes in this game.


The leveling  up of player attributes are the most confusing and unstraightforward of any rpgs I've played.  It makes no sense.  Dark Souls level up  system is much superior.

I usually prefer brute weapons, and it's no exception here.  I initially was a fan of hammers and axes, but with this game, I prefer greater reach.  I think weapons that is balanced with long reach and high damage has the greatest advantage in this game.

I ended up liking Switchglaive the best.  It odd.  It's long and big weapon that slashes really fast.  I think it is the best weapon in the game.


----------



## SilverEars

It's fun watching people go through the hardest parts of the games.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 9, 2022)

My thoughts on *Nioh 2* after a sufficient playthrough:

It's getting rather dull after playing number  of missions (There's total of 20).  I've figured out how to get through the game with a weapon of choice.  The most  important in this game is the gear.  You have to choose what build you decide on, and build mainly depends on what weapon you will stick with throughout the game.

And what weapon you choose determines what leveling up stat  you pump up the leveling points to.  Each different kind of weapon has a leveling stat that would scale it's damage with.

So, my weapon of choice is switchgaive, and this weapon scales damage with magic attribute, and I would pump up the most.  And in result, switchgaive build really turns into a magic build because switchgaive damage depends mostly on magic.

So, magic is one type of skill called Onmyo.  Dexterity effects Ninjitsu, and so on...

Once, you pump up the weapon and either Onmyo or  Ninjitsu skills, you become better equipped to do range  damage, and buffing up weapons, and defense.  That is when your strategy to get through missions become much much easier.  You don't have to fight some of the annoying enemies that would one shot kill you earlier on.  This makes it much more manageable because enemies attack patterns are really broken in this game.

More bads of this game.  The level designs are very very bland.  I've gone through several missions now and it's pretty much the same. Same enemies you fought earlier, you look for shortcuts (they obviously copied this from Dark Souls games).  It's the same objective over and over again.  It gets dull.

The only interesting thing this game has going for itself is the variations of skills you can apply to make yourself powerful.  This also makes the game really boring and dull.  It's like they start  you out will BS odds with lack of skills, and then you become superman becomes dull.  I'm kinda  getting tired of it, and not interesting in continuing this game.

Comparatively, SoulsBorne series are much much better designed, and keeps you much better engaged throughout the game.  Also, SoulsBorne games are entertaining to watch others play because there are some funny trolling that results from it.  Nioh 2 on the other hand is just hard, but not funny. Nioh 2 is like that guy that tells bad jokes.

FromSoft knows how to entertain. This is my most hated area in Dark Souls.  And to add to the horror, they placed Patches there. lol.


----------



## SirIppo

Currently playing Mortal online 2 on the pc. If you like a full loot pvp mmorpg with a huge open world and no loading this game is it. Anyone who likes mmorpgs should give this game a chance.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 10, 2022)

I needed some more *Dark Souls* fix (yes, I'm an addict) so I decided to do the dlcs I skipped.  Started on DS1 DLC, and there is no way to access the DLC without a guide.  That's what I find is broken in these games.  The impossible NPC quests, invisible walls without a guide.  You can totally miss areas, optional bosses, secrets, and skip on many rings and weapons without a guide!   There are things impossible to know without a guide, which is what bothers me about the Dark Souls series.

After playing the trilogy and Demon's Souls, I realized why I never went with STR build  with DS1.  DS1's attacks have greater delay than the other games in the series.  After playing DS2 and  Demon's Souls (two games that I enjoyed with greatswords), I found STR weapons in this game stupidly  slugged compared to the other games.  Plus, there's limited move set variations.  DS2 has great weapon  move set variatios, and the reason why I explored weapons so much.  Interestingly, so does Demon's Souls, a game older than DS1?!

I can't believe I've finished the non-DLC DS1 with Quelaag's Furysword, which is just perment fired buffed weapon (which is mostly all fire damage attacks). No wonder I  struggled against Lord Cinder! But, all the bosses leading up to the final boss was a cakewalk with fire damage. hmmm. The first boss for DLC  was impossible to beat with this sword, and I had to go with a pure physical damage weapon, and it would do massive damage to it, and take it out fast.

So, DS1 weapons not fun to use.  Sluggish movement, and 4 way dodging sucked.  All the  reasons why I disliked this game my first playthrough.  For me, it makes the game harder when it's so slow.  Bloodborne feels easier because the normal speed it runs (quicker, responsive controls feel easier), and the omni directional  dodging.  Movements are terrible with DS1, no matter what weight percentage you are at.  I always feel like I'm fat rolling in this game (even if I'm less than 50% weight).

I think what Dark Souls excel at is the level design. Probably the best level design of all the series.  It's nice with very wide open areas.  I would say DS1 and Demon's Souls have my favorite world designs.  I think DS1  would be much better if the movements are tweaked and remake the graphic to fidelity of what they did  with Demon's Souls, and it could much better.  If they also add improved move set and STR weapon responsiveness, it can be the best game in the  series.


----------



## ThanatosVI

SilverEars said:


> I needed some more *Dark Souls* fix (yes, I'm an addict) so I decided to do the dlcs I skipped.  Started on DS1 DLC, and there is no way to access the DLC without a guide.  That's what I find is broken in these games.  The impossible NPC quests, invisible walls without a guide.  You can totally miss areas, optional bosses, secrets, and skip on many rings and weapons without a guide!   There are things impossible to know without a guide, which is what bothers me about the Dark Souls series.
> 
> After playing the trilogy and Demon's Souls, I realized why I never went with STR build  with DS1.  DS1's attacks have greater delay than the other games in the series.  After playing DS2 and  Demon's Souls (two games that I enjoyed with greatswords), I found STR weapons in this game stupidly  slugged compared to the other games.  Plus, there's limited move set variations.  DS2 has great weapon  move set variatios, and the reason why I explored weapons so much.  Interestingly, so does Demon's Souls, a game older than DS1?!
> 
> ...


If you want a Dark Souls like Metroidvania, I can recommend Death's Gambit


----------



## SilverEars

ThanatosVI said:


> If you want a Dark Souls like Metroidvania, I can recommend Death's Gambit


Thanks for the rec.  I find that 2d just isn't the same  experience.  Dark Souls is what it is because the attack and dodge  rolling mechanics in the omnidirectional.  In 2d, you can only dodge in 2 directions.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 11, 2022)

*Dark Souls 2* has lots of *DLC* content.  I've started out with* Crown of* *Sunken King*.  Which is one of several.

The level design in this DLC is just excellent.  It's probably one of the best designed dungeons I've encountered in the series.  The real annoyance with DS2 is how slowly the hero sips the Estus flasks.  This the real boss in the game.  Also, you can get punished easily with strong brute weapons in this DLC.  Also, the bosses are much tougher than the non-DLC game.

I've started to enjoy looking for shortcuts in the DS series.  The game really makes you explore, and this DLC's exploration setup was just excellent. 

I think finding shortcuts is big aspect of the DS game mechanics.  It feels really nice when you find a shortcut to the boss. I think it's a reward mechanism.  It's getting rewarded for exploring deeper.  Exploring deeper also comes with greater risk, so it's a risk/reward system.


----------



## afernandezfada

First and foremost I am an MMO lover, and right now I am very hopeful for *CorePunk *and *Lost Ark *(western release). I'll rate both of them as soon as they get released!

My personal MMO favourite: FF14 (my rating here would depend on the content, and I think the fairer would be to say, excellent except when it concerns PvP - needs some work in the area to be decent)

My persona Non-MMO favourite: Heroes of the Storm (yeah, a very simple yet kinda dead game, which to this day I still enjoy)


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 12, 2022)

I really didn't think about this.  Something about DS2 combat more difficult for me with certain enemies, and DS1 feels easier.  I didn't know what it was until this guy pointed it out.  It's the dodge mechanics delay in DS2.  Two things that makes DS2 difficult, the delayed dodge and estus flask drinking.  Those are the two things the designer can design enemies/bosses around to make it more difficult.  No wonder I think DS1 combat is as chill, and DS2 feel annoying.  So, this causes greater random deaths with DS2 I feel.



DS2's biggest strengths were improved visuals (from the first), and more colorful color palette, and the weapons and move set varieties.  There stuff from this game that was carried over to DS3. Even the Lothric knights were introduced in the DS2 DLC.



SilverEars said:


> *Dark Souls 2* has lots of *DLC* content.  I've started out with* Crown of* *Sunken King*.  Which is one of several.
> 
> The level design in this DLC is just excellent.  It's probably one of the best designed dungeons I've encountered in the series.  The real annoyance with DS2 is how slowly the hero sips the Estus flasks.  This the real boss in the game.  Also, you can get punished easily with strong brute weapons in this DLC.  Also, the bosses are much tougher than the non-DLC game.
> 
> ...


I'm on the same page as this guy on the great dungeon design.  It is like Zelda dungeon design.  I feel that if Dark Souls applies such principles to their dungeon design, the games would be much more fun.  I always been amazed with how they deigned dungeon puzzles in classic Japanese action rpgs.


----------



## whirlwind

I am playing the SP campaign of Battlefield Bad Company 2.  

I have not gamed for like 10 years.  My PC is old and can't run the newer stuff to well don't suppose.

This has been fun shooting after a long absence , really enjoyable.  I may do one of the older Call Of Duty's when I have finished this.

I was still able to upsample with my old GTX 570 and make this game look respectable....game is 11 or 12 years old at this point.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 13, 2022)

*Dark Souls 2, Crown of the Ivory King DLC* has excellent level design as well.   But, the boss fights are kinda meh.

I think what is really bad-ass is the way you go into fight ivory king.  You jump into the depths of hell with 4 other knight ready to fight along side with you.  Do damn cool lookin!  This is like going into fight with Seal team 6.


----------



## deanorthk

Playing W40K Inquisitor prophecy, frankly speaking I wasn't expecting much, but the game now is well done, interisting, and that diablo like style is effective


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 14, 2022)

Playing *Hollow Knight*.  I tried it way back and I didn't like the art style and didn't dig deeper into it.  With so much hype (it's highly regarded), I had to give it a good chance.

The gameplay is very engaging.  I'm assuming it's the boss battles in this game that really memorable for people (There's a lot of Youtube vids on it), so I'm giving it a try to find out how good they are.

So far, yes, the boss battles seem to be well design.  As well as Metroid game.  As for fun factor in general, I wouldn't place it on par with Metroid.  Metroid is the best metroidvania next to SOTN (and like similar castlevanias).

Hornet was my first big obstacle, and wasn't sure I should have tried to beat her.  I found out I had to (to progress), and I  eventually figured out her patterns.  It's definitely like Metroid in that you eventually figure out the boss's patterns after dying a lot.

Personally, what turn me off from this game is the fidelity and the visual design.  I wish it was on the level of Ender Lilies or Ori.  Not that interesting to look at.  But, I think it's the core game mechanics is what people see in this game.  Ori has best of both worlds.


----------



## ThanatosVI

SilverEars said:


> Playing *Hollow Knight*.  I tried it way back and I didn't like the art style and didn't dig deeper into it.  With so much hype (it's highly regarded), I had to give it a good chance.
> 
> The gameplay is very engaging.  I'm assuming it's the boss battles in this game that really memorable for people (There's a lot of Youtube vids on it), so I'm giving it a try to find out how good they are.
> 
> ...


Imo hollow knight is the best Metroidvania out there. I just started it for another playthrough.

The graphics, music and gameplay are top notch imo.
It's certainly one of my most favourite games of all time.

Only the difficulty can be ridiculous, especially in late game.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 14, 2022)

This guy makes a great point about what FromSoft does to break up the monotony of the usual.  They will come up with way for the unexpected to happen.  Sometimes they will lead you on or play you.  This is a great quote by him, "Your expectations are your biggest weakness."


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 15, 2022)

*Hollow Knight* becoming monotonous.  I wish you can warp between bench seats.  I feel like there's too much time wasted going over areas I've already been.  I really have no patience for that.

Too many areas I can't keep in track of.  That's my biggest obstacle in this game.  I wish it was more steered in a sequence of getting certain items like classic metroidvania games. This game is all over the place, and with a big map, I feel like I'm running around like a chicken with the head chopped off.

Charm collecting isn't well executed.  Majority are useless.  I feel like I'm not leveling up as I should.  It's because the game is so open-ended that it doesn't guarantee upgrade progression.

Boss battles aren't too difficult.  It's all about figuring out patterns after many trials.

I generally don't like the cartoonish design.  It doesn't go well with the dark theme.  Dark Souls works well because it goes for more realistic look.

I just find Metroid and Castlevania games better engaging.  I like the designs in those games much more than Hollow Knight's.

My biggest gripe is that the game wastes too much time.  It doesn't move from area to area, but open up many different areas little at a time (so, you are running around many areas to find the opening, this is big waste of time!).  Keeping it wide open and have to running around with a head cut off trying to find the next opening.  It becomes a chore if designed like this.  The new Metroid isn't designed like this.


----------



## ThanatosVI

SilverEars said:


> *Hollow Knight* becoming monotonous.  I wish you can warp between bench seats.  I feel like there's too much time wasted going over areas I've already been.  I really have no patience for that.
> 
> Too many areas I can't keep in track of.  That's my biggest obstacle in this game.  I wish it was more steered in a sequence of getting certain items like classic metroidvania games. This game is all over the place, and with a big map, I feel like I'm running around like a chicken with the head chopped off.
> 
> ...


Every Region has either stagways or Tram access for fast Travel, using that there really isn't much backtracking.

The map is so open because you can go through it with different skills. The platforming will Pose different challenges then.
To keep track of points of interest you can use pins on the map.

In the city of tears is a nailsmith uograding your weapon. Those upgrades are a noticeable increase in power. 
The skills like descending dark and shade soul are especially strong in the beginning 

Art style is purely subjective,  I love it and the atmosphere it creates.
If you don't like the game, that's fine but maybe my comments were still of some help


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 17, 2022)

ThanatosVI said:


> Every Region has either stagways or Tram access for fast Travel, using that there really isn't much backtracking.
> 
> The map is so open because you can go through it with different skills. The platforming will Pose different challenges then.
> To keep track of points of interest you can use pins on the map.
> ...


I cannot stand the backtracking.  I don't understand why can't they just let you warp to each bench.  It really annoys me when shortcuts are blocked when there is an alternative ways to get in.  Backtracking makes this game real monotonous.

Backtracking is a very common complaint for this game.  It's a BIG waste of time!

Too many gimmicks in this game.  Charms are gimmicks.  Majority are useless.  Why even have Cornifer?  Why do I have to look for him to get the map?  Why do I have to get buy a charm to see my position on the map? It's all pointless gimmicks to delay what should be there to begin with.  They don't do anything special to the game experience.

I should be done with this game by now. It's all this obstacle delaying my play.  I have to keep wasting my time?  I really dislike that my weapon upgrades don't come naturally and it took me forever to beat some bosses due to no upgrades.   They didn't think about this stuff.  All they did  was just place  random crap all over the place with a large map.

Also, how you choose shortcuts are not organized well.  I have to go through each one to find where to go.  They have very bad organization skills!  Why can't they just have one transport system that takes you everywhere?  Why complicate things to two types that you have to find a ticket to get the other workin?  Find that ticket in this big open world?!


----------



## SilverEars

This is what FromSoft's boss designs are all about.  This was the most entertaining battle I've seen against Logarius.  So much emotional reactions!  It's entertaining to watch Soulsborne newbies NG playthrough.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 18, 2022)

Voice acting is such high quality with FromSoft souls games. Same for the dialog.  It's unusual for dialog of a Japanese game to not be corny sounding (English probably is the primary language).


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 23, 2022)

*Code Vein*

Code Vein (CV) is a game in the 'souls-like' genre.  The genre was created by FromSoft's Dark/Demon's Souls games. 

I was searching for any good souls-like games outside FromSoft's and two I found to be closest were Nioh (2) and Code Vein.  Like I've posted earlier, I've gotten bored of Nioh 2, and stopped playing.  The levels and fighting mechanics got repetiative 1/4 of the way through.

I expected Code Vein to be worse, especially with first impressions, but it surprisingly turned itself around, and became engaging.  The story is quite cheezy, and cut-scenes are not worth watching for the story.  It's a typical jrpg cheeziness.  Also, the character art style is far from Dark Souls style.  Characters are of anime style, and very weeby. Art style is  totally for weebs.

I don't mind the art style, it looks well rendered and looks stylish.  I wish they put some effort into the story and dialog.

However, I do find the gameplay attribute, level-up system, character skills system to be pretty good.  I usually don't dig into such aspect unless the game is difficult, and this game is very difficult if playing solo.  I would say it's a more difficult game than souls-borne series, particularly the bosses.  Majority of the bosses in Souls-borne games are walk in the park.

But, this game's level design and general design is not as well polished as the souls-borne series.  Gameplay mechanics in souls-borne game are much better.

Still, I think this game has some interesting elements, and some bosses are addictively difficult that I want to fight over and over again.  It causes me to dig deeper into optimizing the character equipment and skills to beat these bosses.  So far, it's more engaging game than Nioh 2.

Early levels are quite dull, but the levels do get better after the initial set.  I hope the game doesn't get worse, but better.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 28, 2022)

*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice* - Terrible, terrible, terrible game!  Puzzles are stupid and repetitive! There is no hud?  Game is so pretentious! This game is the biggest mistake reviewers made in giving it a high rating.  This game is nothing special.

*The Ascent* - I'm having fun with this game.  The loot is not as in depth like Diablo, although people say it's Diablo with guns.  It's fun just blasting everything with guns in isometric perspective.  More fun than first person because you can see everything.  Something about the gameplay that's rough  around the edges.  I wish there was more depth to it, and more balanced out.  Visuals is the best part, luv the cyberpunk visuals!


I found her playthrough of Dark Souls really entertaining.  She runs into same pitfall's I have when I first played it, but I think she makes some smarter decisions than I did.  Overall, she played better than I did my first time.  She had no trouble with Bloodborne, but I think this game really got on her nerves. lol. It makes me think Dark Souls is harder than Bloodborne.  It's fun watching her reactions to a lot of the obstacles.  I found her reaction to her first illusionary wall just priceless. lol.


If a game makes other people's playthrough entertaining to watch, the game was an EXPERIENCE.  I think it's more entertaining to watch Dark Souls newbie playthroughs than Bloodborne, because of the way it's setup for failure.  Bloodborne is much easier to get adjusted to.

Excellent quote from one of the commenters of her videos:

"You are doing so well but *you should be less afraid and more curious and adventurous in order to have fun and not miss anything*. You found that bonfire out of curiosity only otherwise you would have kept suffering."

^Curiosity gives you an advantage in this game, and fear makes you reluctant to explore, and not good for you.  With curiosity, you take risks, and risks reaps high rewards in this game.  Dark Souls is more than the typical.  There's philosophy in it as well.


----------



## Szymon The Crackhead

I’m currently playing *Hades* and *Dark Souls 3*. 

Hades is certainly an experience. One of the best games I have ever played for sure. I already got all the achievements and I’m working on 100%-ing it completely, as well as doing some speedruns. The game is fun, challenging, hilarious, goofy, well written, easy to get into, and with ample depth. Nothing but praise here. Except poison. Screw poison. 

As for Dark Souls 3, this is my first Dark Souls game. I’m only playing it on stream, so haven’t touched it in a couple of weeks when I was sick, but it’s hilarious fun sometimes.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 28, 2022)

Szymon The Crackhead said:


> I’m currently playing *Hades* and *Dark Souls 3*.
> 
> Hades is certainly an experience. One of the best games I have ever played for sure. I already got all the achievements and I’m working on 100%-ing it completely, as well as doing some speedruns. The game is fun, challenging, hilarious, goofy, well written, easy to get into, and with ample depth. Nothing but praise here. Except poison. Screw poison.
> 
> As for Dark Souls 3, this is my first Dark Souls game. I’m only playing it on stream, so haven’t touched it in a couple of weeks when I was sick, but it’s hilarious fun sometimes.


To get you introduced to the Souls series I think Dark Souls 3 or Bloodborne are solid choices to start out with.  Although, I would go as far as to recommend Bloodborne over DS3 as the first game.  Because I think it's the easiest and the game people with no souls experience start out with (And they seem to ease into the game and get them into the Souls series.).

I would go in this order.

BB
DS3
DS1
DS2
Sekiro

BB and DS3 is good way to ease you into the series, and then at some point Sekiro would be the hardest challenge if up for it.  Bosses are quite tough.

Also, Demon's Souls remake on PS5 is quite the treat visually, and I actually like world  design of the game better than other DS games, but not as abundant of interestting boss designs.  DS3 has the best and most interesting boss designs.  DS1 has the best reputation for world design.

Personally, I like the weapon mechanics of Demon's Souls and DS2.


----------



## Somatic

alpha80 said:


> These are the ten games I play most often, and their respective ratings:
> 
> Saturn Bomberman - 11/10
> 
> ...


Great list


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 29, 2022)

Ornstein & Smough is one of the hardest Souls game boss, and I'm seeing that from this play though.



The music is just epic!!  Probably my current fav gaming soundtrack.


----------



## indstri

Inscryption was quite good - 10/10.  Great late night vibe to take a break from competitive.

https://www.inscryption.com/


----------



## whitedragem

Soo much ‘Souls love’;…..

Etrian Odyssey games generally are the ‘evolved’ version of PC RPGs from the eighties and nineties (although nineties started going ‘more 3D’ with Ultima Underworld, vs the straight dungeon ‘blobbers’ such as Might and Magic (series), Eye of the Beholder (series) etc.. )

Whilst *Etrian Odyssey* is a Nintendo handheld affair ONLY (useful using the touch screen to map the dungeon as you play along..), a great game, although ‘not quite as tight’, would go to *Labyrinth of Refrain: Dusk Witch (Dronya)*. 
Labyrinth of Refrain is what happens when a blobber gets a budget. We have cut scenes and ‘voice acting’, albeit the story is shoehorned in haphazardly with the dungeon runs, the notion of one of these _ancient cRPGs_ being done with ‘a budget’ is awesome. (PC/Switch and maybe more…)
Labyrinth of Refrain is a solid ‘high’ 8 score.. eg 8.8 or 8.7. I am being generous as the Etrian Odyssey games surely are not (all) 9s, and Labyrinth of Refrain is a drop in ‘game tightness’, which ultimately is what is so rewarding about these games in the first place.
(anyone can make a game with ‘all over the place’ balance, such as Might and Magic X, which ultimately hurts gameplay and longevity, vs say ‘Etrian’ series of games)

For the family, right now, it is *Planet Coaster*. I literally remote play (a playstation) onto an ipad/tablet so I can sit on couch beside partner and ‘play as well’.
Planet Coaster is a 9. (even supports keyboard and mouse controls on ‘the consoles’) Is next months PSPlus game too, so ‘bonus’!!
Planet Coaster is Roller Coaster Tycoon without the ‘tycoon’ in the title (and sans waterslides as given later RCT games). This game is addictive and I have never seen my partner lose so much of anyday/everyday to a game. Even Skyrim didn’t pull her in this much to gaming… (it was the start of the hobby that has gone through phases from Mario Kart to Animal Crossing and ultimately now comes shopping with me to the game store).

My goto game is *Returnal* (rogue game (my fave genre outside of ‘great RPGs’), and whilst Hades has the art and fun aesthetic, Returnal does ‘scary’ and ‘bullet hell’ with a budget. Unique and something that Rogue gamers like myself have probably always wanted to see (a rogue game with incredible graphics and sound, and 10/10 gameplay)..

*Tetris* (the trippy one with the incredible music and graphics) has been a nice update…. (easy to fire up for a quick play whilst waiting for family to ‘get to the couch for family TV time’..)

If my PC was setup and connected, my daily Battlefield 1 expedition would be prefaced with *Ziggurat*. Ziggurat is the perfect ‘warm up’ for online shooters and fast paced gaming.
Ziggurat deserves more love that it receives. It is one of gamings ‘perfect’ expeditions. Know what you want to do and do it better than anyone else before; Ziggurat is a shooter than knows how to have fun and ‘acknowledges’ its source materials’. (must buy)


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 31, 2022)

My Fav Dark Souls weapon, and I don't know why I didn't try it with DS3.  I think I went with Lothric Knight Sword and claymore.  Greatsword feels so right with Dark Souls games. I luv the way the sword snaps back up for a 2nd hit after hitting downward (while 2 handed).


Also, I've been playing* The Surge 2*, and having a blast.  I think this game is real fun.  This is what Cyberpunk 2077 should have been like.  Gameplay and RPG elements are much much better than Cyberpunk 2077.  Deck 13 should have gotten the budget that CD projekt Red gotten, and they would have done much much better job.

This is game is considered Souls-like, but quite different from Dark Souls.  Gameplay is quite engaging, and I like how they do the shortcuts.  Shortcuts make so much sense in this game.


----------



## Szymon The Crackhead

SilverEars said:


> To get you introduced to the Souls series I think Dark Souls 3 or Bloodborne are solid choices to start out with.  Although, I would go as far as to recommend Bloodborne over DS3 as the first game.  Because I think it's the easiest and the game people with no souls experience start out with (And they seem to ease into the game and get them into the Souls series.).
> 
> I would go in this order.
> 
> ...


I do not own a PlayStation console, so playing on the PC, DS3 seemed like the perfect choice. I plan on playing DS1, DS2 and then Sekiro later, possibly venturing into other “souls-like” games like Ni-Oh if the audience likes it on my stream 😅


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 1, 2022)

Szymon The Crackhead said:


> I do not own a PlayStation console, so playing on the PC, DS3 seemed like the perfect choice. I plan on playing DS1, DS2 and then Sekiro later, possibly venturing into other “souls-like” games like Ni-Oh if the audience likes it on my stream 😅


From what I see, if you are a good looking gal that over-reacts to FromSofts Soulsborne games, you can get a lot of views from streams/videos.  Soulsborne games are perfect candidates for gameplay video entertainment because all the interesting pitfalls  players can run into, and people that has experienced those games  luv to see how  others react.  Veteran of those games like t o watch others play because watching newbs play makes it feels like playing the game for the first time again.  Playing it the first time blindly is the highest experience you can attain.  Once the game is predictable, it loses it's charm IMO.

I think Soulsborne games are most popular to watch people play.  I've noticed that people like to see females play Soulsborne becuase of their reactions and it's probably less common, particularly very newbie types are the most  fun to watch.  Watching their skill progress is interesting and then it becomes kinda gets dull once they progress to the a good level.  So, watching a skilled player isn't entertaining.

Soulsborne games are akin to watching people go through obstacle courses on TV.  These reaction videos are effective if the game evokes high emotions of the player with great challenges, etc.. Otherwise,  people would not be interested to see people play some simple 3rd person shooter.  The viewer has to be able to emphasize with the player.  They are expecting to see the struggle they went through.  It's akin to army comrades understanding each  other from same tough experiences. This only arrises from challenging things.  Simple things do not do anything to a person.


----------



## DeweyCH

Szymon The Crackhead said:


> I’m currently playing *Hades* and *Dark Souls 3*.
> 
> Hades is certainly an experience. One of the best games I have ever played for sure. I already got all the achievements and I’m working on 100%-ing it completely, as well as doing some speedruns. The game is fun, challenging, hilarious, goofy, well written, easy to get into, and with ample depth. Nothing but praise here. Except poison. Screw poison.
> 
> As for Dark Souls 3, this is my first Dark Souls game. I’m only playing it on stream, so haven’t touched it in a couple of weeks when I was sick, but it’s hilarious fun sometimes.


I can't stop playing Hades. It's just so good, the writing is great but even when you've gotten through all the storylines, the combat is so diverse and visceral. Supergiant doesn't make bad games. Ever. And yes, screw poison... I take so much pleasure deflecting Satyr attacks back at them, the little bastards.

I've been trying to pick back up Metroid Dread and Ender Lilies, both of which are simply fantastic games, but the whole appeal of Hades is that you can run through it in less than 20 minutes sometimes, whereas I've been ten hours or so into both of those Metroidvania/2D Soulslikes for some time now.


----------



## Big Rossatron

Street Fighter 5 8/10
Halo Infinite 8/10
Rainbow Six Extraction 7/10


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 2, 2022)

Pretty amusing, but also pretty incredible somebody made Bloodborne for PSX.  I hope Sony releases Bloodborne on PC.  60fps would be great.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 3, 2022)

Resident Evil 4 remaster is out and I see a lot of great visual designs in this game that Fromsoftware put into their game.  It has the same vibe in world I find in Dark Souls and Bloodborne.  For a 2005 game, it was such a great production.  Such an amazing looking game for it's time.  I know Dark Souls came out in 2011, and graphics wasn't better even at that time (although how expansive the environment was, was impressive).


So basically, FromSoft's  Souls games are a mix of Resident Evil, Zelda (locking  on combat came from Ocarina of Time), and Western D&D influences (Big swords/weapons from Berserk Manga).  Level designs are obviously Metroidvania  in 3D form (bonfires are basically save points you find in metroidvanias).  Multiple paths, and key system is Metroidvania, but it's much  easier to get lost because  3D multiplies the amount of path possilities.  2D metroidvania limits  it,  so it's not as bad.

If we think of Souls games as metroidvanias, it's  not so difficult.  Games used to be of such difficulty back in the days.  It's just that today, games got much easier (people got too used to easy games).


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 5, 2022)

Finished up *The Surge 2*.

Fun game, but  toward the end, the game was less interesting than how it started out.  Still, it's a very engaging game.  I would recommend it to those into Souls-like and metrovanias.  Due to the battery charge heal  system, the final boss battle became  button mashing and  watching the battery  charge  for heals in  between button mashing.  But,  there are bosses that take some strategies.

Started on *Remnant from the Ashes*, and it's another fun souls-like.  It's like Dark Souls, but with guns.  I feel like this game is  the next  evolution of 1st person shooters, as it  takes it to  another level in terms of gameplay. It's challenging enough to be engaging if you play on hard mode.

It seems 3rd person perspective is the next evolution of games  due to providing greater  varieties of gameplay mechanics.  It's necessary for combat mechanics, to be able to see the actions of the player's  character in 3rd perspective. So that you can see the character's  interaction relative to the enemy such as dodge, etc..

So gaming is evolving nicely due to souls games evolving the 3d game mechanics.

To get a  good idea of the game, this guy's new player's guide is great.  I like his approach to new player's guides.


----------



## anjaudiofile

HiGHFLYiN9 said:


> Since we have an excellent long standing anime thread going, I thought we could really use a general videogame thread. In this thread you can rate the games you are currently playing, and responding to what others have already said. Also discussing games you are looking forward to is fine as well. Please try to *refrain from discussing new and upcoming hardware*, games only.
> 
> Currently playing:
> Shin Megami Tensei - *Digital Devil Saga* - PS2 - A dark roleplaying game from good 'ol Atlus. Trying to get through this one soon as the sequel is being released sometime this week
> ...


Kingdom Come Deliverance - 5/5
If you are a PC gamer, this is quite a unique experience. I have never played such an immersive game. Everything that happens, I just find myself saying, "Ya that totally makes sense" or "that's exactly how it would happen". It has a fantastic story to accompany it's top tier game design. You can find it on sale for for around $13, and at that price, it is incredible value. Easily over 100 hours of content.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 8, 2022)

Since I'm into Resident Evil 1,2, and 3, (and maybe 4), I  decided to check out other games *Shinji Mikami* produced after he left Capcom.

The one I checked out is *The Evil Within*.  I played maybe an hr of it, and I disliked it.  It was basically what RE4 was transitioning into.  Just an interactive movie type ordeal.  I'm into games with actually depth to gameplay.  I don't see any point of games with no gameplay.   Shinji Mikami made crappy games after leaving Capcom.

Also, *Resident Evil Village*.  Another interactive movie.  I really dislike what Resident Evil has turned into.   Characters suck. Uninteresting and all that high res graphics with no real gameply.

Played some *Halo Infinite*.  Same 'O crap from the first Halo.  Just improved graphics.

Also,* SiFu*.  Not my type of game.  I've been reading around and people loosely say it's like Sekiro.  No, just no.  Combat is not even close.  This game doesn't feel like there is skills to the combat on the level of Sekiro.  it feels like another button masher.

But, *Remnant from the Ashes* is a terrifically made game.  It's an underrated gem for sure.  It's has feel of the original Fallout games with some Dark Souls elements, but with guns.  I never would have expected a shooter to be this much fun!  Because  1st person shooters are pretty bland these days.  It's overdone with the same old mechanics.  It's such BS that boring  old Halo has such high reviews.  Games like this should be pushed more.

The problem must have been that this game had no marketting.  It was under the radar.  Why would I want to play another same 'O Halo over this?


----------



## waxler

My non-generic taste.

Playing:

Medieval dynasty: 4/5. Fun for as long as it takes. But too short, not enough content, and too easy. But man, I love building my own village and making money. 
Green hell: 4/5. A survival game that's kind of hard until you figure out what plants you need to heal from wounds and snake bites . Great graphics and a nice relaxing game with a couple of scary situations.


----------



## SilverEars

*Kena: Bridge of Spirits*

This game seemed too cutesy for me initially, and didn't take it seriously until I saw Youtube SoulsBorne players put out videos of their gameplay of boss fights.  The controls are definitely like Dark Souls, but not as well tuned combat.  Looks like a kids game, but combat like Dark Souls?  Very deceptive appearance.

I like this soundtrack from it.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 12, 2022)

SilverEars said:


> *Kena: Bridge of Spirits*
> 
> This game seemed too cutesy for me initially, and didn't take it seriously until I saw Youtube SoulsBorne players put out videos of their gameplay of boss fights.  The controls are definitely like Dark Souls, but not as well tuned combat.  Looks like a kids game, but combat like Dark Souls?  Very deceptive appearance.
> 
> I like this soundtrack from it.



This game is definitely more fun and engaging than the most recent Zelda, which was a snooze fest.  The enemies are challenging enough to keep interest up and also the puzzles are different and kinda fresh.  I really didn't expect this from a game that looks like a cheap Disney cartoon (The girl looked like Mulan which turned me off).  I see why there was hype with this game.  Very well made for an Indie developer's first attempt.

I wish they didn't design the girl to look like Mulan or something.  Some originality would have been a better draw.  The gameplay is quite nice. I just dislike the cliche Disney character design.

Two types of cliche character designs annoy me.  The weeby anime looking characters or the cliche Disney looking crap.  Some originality please.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm  quite surprised how  much depth is in the combat in this game.  The special abilities seem quite  practical  and useful, and they are made in a way so that there are various solution for combat difficulties.

The combat seems to be designed  to be satisfying when using useful abilities.  I find that's an important element for good combat design.  If Zelda followed Dark Souls combat, this is  what Zelda's combat could have evolved to.  BOTW's  combat doesn't have such level of depth, and 70% of the game is boring puzzle shrines and if there is some combat, same enemies placed in different spots (they fake open world it by dropping repetitious enemies in the open world).  Kena  on the other hand, they have  designed specific enemy challenges through the progression of the game.  It's much more novel than BOTW, and it feels like there was effort put into level designs.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 17, 2022)

Finished up *Kena*. What a game!  Great world bosses.  So much more  fun than any 3D Zelda game I've played.  I would highly recommend this one, but for  those looking for good boss challenges as the game  is pretty challenging combat wise.

Personally, Kena feels like Metroid in 3D.  It had that kind of addiction in it's gameplay for me.  Although, Metroid isn't as challenging as Kena.  The difficulty curve follows similar to Metroid.  And I feel that Souls-like follows such formula as well.  The beginning is more difficult than as you progress and improve your character.  Looking back, Dark Souls was kinda following Metroid formula.  This formula really works to cause a bond to the game.  I think it's a mental game.

The difficulty of Kena eases off after beating the first world boss, Corrupt Taro.  Corrupt Taro is a high difficulty spike early on. It's Kena's 'rite of passage' like Iudex Gundyr from DS3.  Souls-likes generally have a 'rite of passage' boss, which is a high difficulty spike boss placed early on that you have to get over to progress to find out the rest of the game.  It's about testing the perseverance of the player.  I think it mirrors life such as getting through military basic training or for the next levels, Ranger, Seals, or Spec ops training. Perseverance.

I guess it could be argued Ornstein and Smough is 'rite of passage' in DS1.  It is the turning point for difficulty.  But, with DS3, early on Iudex Gundyr is a big barrier for progression, especially for a newbie.  It's barrier to break that newbie-ness.

Tried *Phychonauts  2*. Eventhough it seems like a pleasant game for those looking for the cartoony goofy fun that the fun doesn't get challenging, it's nothing special beyond it's shell  of gimmicks.  It just feels like another 3D platformers with item grabbing, fighting minions with upgrades.  It's boring with gimmicky gameplay mechanics that is nothing special.

Got on *Ender Lillies* and I like the  visuals of the game and Metroidvania feel is pretty good to be engaging.  It's probably not as well made as Hollow Knight, but I'm just drawn to it more.  Something about Hollow Knight I didn't feel engaged to it as this game.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 20, 2022)

SilverEars said:


> Got on *Ender Lillies* and I like the  visuals of the game and Metroidvania feel is pretty good to be engaging.  It's probably not as well made as Hollow Knight, but I'm just drawn to it more.  Something about Hollow Knight I didn't feel engaged to it as this game.


After playing further into the game, the game gets repetitive and there some thing I dislike about the game.  I think the bosses have too much hp (for no good reasons).  The bosses arn't all that well designed.  Hollow Knight has better designed bosses.

The game doesn't feel like it's designed all that well.  Level designs feel like simple enemy placements.  Hollow Knight has much better thought out level designs.  The game  starts to get dull after awhile due to levels feeling the same everywhere.

The different combat skills doesn't feel all that useful, and just feels like they were just tacked on without much thoughts for practicality.

I think this game is over-rated  based on the ratings out there.  Hollow Knight is a much better made game, and it seems like this game copies design elements from Hollow Knight. I'd just play Hollow Knight and skip this one.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 20, 2022)

SilverEars said:


> After playing further into the game, the game gets repetitive and there some thing I dislike about the game.  I think the bosses have too much hp (for no good reasons).  The bosses arn't all that well designed.  Hollow Knight has better designed bosses.
> 
> The game doesn't feel like it's designed all that well.  Level designs feel like simple enemy placements.  Hollow Knight has much better thought out level designs.  The game  starts to get dull after awhile due to levels feeling the same everywhere.
> 
> ...


Prejudged this game too early.  As I progressed to the later stages, I've realized I've been playing this game all wrong.

My game experience wasn't great due to missing out on a lot of skills (spirits), skills upgrade items, and relics.  I didn't know each rectangle on the map changes color depending on if you found  everything  in that area  represented by the rectangle.  Everytime I beat a world boss, and got a new ability to access previous inaccessible  areas, I should have back tracked to places I've been that I've not completed.

Unfortunately, my game experience was bad due to not  doing this.  Backtraacking and  finding all the helpful items makes the progresions easier.

There are lots of secrets in  this areas.  Invisible walls,  or grounds you have to break to find items.  The important upgrades more secret, which makes the  game  easier with these upgrades.

So, I think this game is a fantastic metroidvania, and can  stand  on it's own alongside Hollow  Knight.  It does borrow a lot from Hollow Knight, but this one feels more Castlevania in comparison.  The world becomes more interesting as you progress.  I'm really enjoying it  2/3 way through  now  that I discovered  all I've mentioned above.

Also, I should have tried  out other  two weapons  I've obtained  from bosses early on.  The bigger brute  weapons  break enemy poise  quicker and stuns them.  This seems  usesful for certain enemies and bosses.

When you collect all these skills, it's fun to mix them  up to  fight the  bosses.  If you backtracks  you can obtain all  these skills to choose which ones to use on a  boss to do massive damages that will take them out quicker.  Without them, boss hp feels like a huge pool.  It's not like Dark Souls that the only primary weapon matters,  the skills  helps with boss fight like shown in this video.  This is how the designers intended us to play, and this is what make this game stand out on it's own from Hollow Knight, and feels more like SOTN, which  I like.


Upgrading isn't easy.  The best upgrades are hidden. Check this one out.  This one is insane, but  it's the most useful upgrade in the game


Ok, comparison to  Hollow Knight,  Ender LIlies (EL) combat is more fun, especially with the skills.  Hollow Knight has better designed bosses and much better lore (and  story progression).  Just strictly gameplay, I like Ender Lilies more.  I think Hollow Knight's sound is better done, but I like the visuals of EL more. Also HK has better world designs.

I find that EL Relics (version of HK charms) is much more practical and useful than HK's.  I find majority of Charms not great.

I like EL due to the special skills  you can combo to beat bosses.  I like this system because it gives  you options  to take out the bosses quicker with  special  skills.  Hollow Knight is more about the grind with upgraded weapons.  I like the system where we are given the  tools, and we figure out what  works best among many, in which EL does.

I think both games takes ideas from Darks Souls.  I like the way EL does it.


----------



## Terriero

ThanatosVI said:


> Imo hollow knight is the best Metroidvania out there. I just started it for another playthrough.
> 
> The graphics, music and gameplay are top notch imo.
> It's certainly one of my most favourite games of all time.
> ...


When I was watching internal Steam videos about how to defeat "ultra" final bosses (re-revisited ones in "some other gods world" or something similar) in Hollow Knight and it seemed to be "so easy" to defeat them, I though to myself that I was a very bad player... But I'm not alone... I defeated all normal bosses inside the game, even the last one, but were impossible to me to defeat the "better versions" of the ones I defeated. Also I couldn't complete the last round at the fool's coliseum.

I loved the game but ended desesperately because of that (98 % of progress).


----------



## ThanatosVI

Terriero said:


> When I was watching internal Steam videos about how to defeat "ultra" final bosses (re-revisited ones in "some other gods world" or something similar) in Hollow Knight and it seemed to be "so easy" to defeat them, I though to myself that I was a very bad player... But I'm not alone... I defeated all normal bosses inside the game, even the last one, but were impossible to me to defeat the "better versions" of the ones I defeated. Also I couldn't complete the last round at the fool's coliseum.
> 
> I loved the game but ended desesperately because of that (98 % of progress).


The progress of the game actually goes to 112% since they added more content with the free dlc.

I also struggled a lot in the beginning. It took me 6h of trying one certain Boss until I defeated him for the first time. 
Few weeks later I was basically speed running the Boss among others...

Guess practice is key in games like these


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 20, 2022)

Terriero said:


> When I was watching internal Steam videos about how to defeat "ultra" final bosses (re-revisited ones in "some other gods world" or something similar) in Hollow Knight and it seemed to be "so easy" to defeat them, I though to myself that I was a very bad player... But I'm not alone... I defeated all normal bosses inside the game, even the last one, but were impossible to me to defeat the "better versions" of the ones I defeated. Also I couldn't complete the last round at the fool's coliseum.
> 
> I loved the game but ended desesperately because of that (98 % of progress).


Yeah, I haven't completed all the 'dream' bosses. I decided to call it quits. lol  Dream version of Failed Champion did it for me.


----------



## SilverEars

If you played Hollow Knight, you may get a chuckle out of this


----------



## SilverEars

I'm really happy to see games like this being mad today.  It takes me back to Terraenigma and Alundra.   I always knew it was a great genre.


----------



## wowsuchricky

Currently playing the hell out of Escape from Tarkov, has to be one of the most addicting, satisfying, yet punishing and unforgiving games I have ever played.

Also of course, the perma-RuneScape and WoW addictions.


----------



## SilverEars (Mar 25, 2022)

Finished *Elden Ring* awhile back.

Some of the  pluses.  Torrent is much much better than the horses in Breath of Wild (BOW).  Easy to access with the ring, and makes open world traversal a breeze, and much quicker than it could have been.  Myriads of weapon types and very very good  weapon designs.  This opens up for many playthrough with different build types.  I luve the enemy varieties as with all Soulsborne games.  Very good legacy dungeon designs.  The open world visuals are outstanding!  Leyndell visuals are ridiculous!  They made the NPC questlines much easier to deal with in this game.  You can get all endings with one save file in this game.

Armors are outstanding!  I luv the varieties of armor types.  I really luv the armor designs in this game.

Minuses.  Magic is over powered later in the game.  This is good for those like that sort of thing, but  it just breaks the game.  I guess the smarter thing to do is, not use the OP magic if wanting some challenges.  STR build are gimped.  Bosses are kinda meh.  Boss design gets pretty bad toward the end.  I find the open world kinda gets old after awhile.  Legacy dungeons is where the fun is at, and I prefer that they scrap open-world for their future titles.  I just want pure dungeon action from From Soft since they excel at it.

I also  don't like melee on horses.  Combat isn't as deep as you fight  on foot.

Puzzles  suck in this game.  Find the wise beast puzzles are too simplistic of a design and I just hate  the way they designed it.  Dungeon puzzles  are  ok.  However, I thought one dungeon puzzle was kinda cool.  The dejavu one.  It blew my mind!

What's with the emphasis on bleed and katanas?  I really don't like that for a fantasy game. Having a samurai class is kinda odd as well.  Make a separate samurai game for this.  Bleed being OP really imbalances the game.

I don't like the crafting of items.  This so unlike FromSoft.  It  feels  so gimmicky.  This is not some low tier gimmicky game like zero horizon dawn.  Just give us the items.

At the end of the game, I ended up with surplus of golden seeds and stonesword keys.  This makes exploring not so rewarding if they  put out surpluses of those items.  It should be limited like lockstones from DS2 or exactly the amount of locks as the keys that can be found.

Ok, so I started on a pure sorcerer build to see how much different it would be from melee.  And I like it.  It's nice to not be upfront with the enemies.  Early game, sorcery is weak, but with staff upgrades, I think it will balance out.  I'm an astrologer as a pure mage.  I'm tempted to supplement with melee, but I want to keep it pure, and just use the stock short sword, and try to get through it with spells only.

Now I understand why spirit summons exists.  It's for sorcery builds.  Sorcery would be too difficult without spirit summons that distract bosses.  I think it exists due to Elden Ring having enemies that's that the quickest has been since previous  From Soft Souls games.

As a pure magic user, I do use spirit summons on bosses.  I find that it's necessary to do so.  For a pure melee build, I don't use spirit summons.

For melee builds, the bosses didn't feel all the worthwhile in this game.  I don't like the spirit summons, but I also understand it's necessary for pure sorcery builds.


----------



## SilverEars (Mar 30, 2022)

Your thinking process turns into this once you play enough SoulsBorne games.  It turns you into suspicious person  that has check every corner for items. lol.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Eldenring/comments/tr4u8c/how_to_enter_a_building_like_a_tarnished/

I like the comments about how anxiety provoking it is when there are multiple paths that comes up. lol.  You know you have to cover every path, so when multiple paths occur, it worries you that you may not cover all the paths, and get lost in one.  There's always a secret path some place, and you may not be aware  of it.

Just by the fact that the game evokes such thoughts tells me that they have a good idea what they are doing when designing dungeons.  That's the best part of From Soft games IMO.  It's the mazes and paths you explore.  Along with some scenarios they've devised with the enemy placements that sometimes can really irritate you. lol.

This is why all I care about is their dungeons.  I really don't care about the open world.  It would be interesting if they can continuously produce different dungeons by time, like monthly or quarterly.  I would pay a subscription if they would have a  subscription services of dungeon releases.  To me, playing their dungeons is like comfort food.


----------



## whirlwind

Just recently build my new pc and have been quite enjoying it.

Currently playing Mafia 3 and it has been a lot of fun so far.

Just finished Titanfall 2 which was a lot of fun !


----------



## F208Frank

Tekken 2, graphics trash, damn.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 15, 2022)

Doing another run of *Sekiro*.  This NOT an NG+.  I don't do NG+ because I start out OP and it's boring just one shotting everything.  The most interesting stage of From Soft games are the early underpowered challenges and overcoming the obstacles.  It gets really boring once you powered up enough.  Also, the bad thing about consecutive run of the game is the predictability of everything.  It really dilutes the intended experience.

First playthrough was a real struggle to be honest.  This time, I genuinely feel like I 'got gud,' lol. I'm so surprised how easily I can take down bosses now that I know the methods.  The boss fights in this game requires some figuring out to take them down.  In comparison to Dark Souls where you just hone dodging skills, this game requires some ingenuity from the given consumables/tools upgrades.

I got gud to the point I rarely use my healing gourd on normal enemies. And mikiri counter just come natural now.  It is a fairly easy game once you beat it once without any cheating.  This experience really proves your muscle memory does last awhile.  And people get gud with practice.

Normal enemies are too chumpy in this game, and that's my gripe.  I wish there was some challenge with normal enemies than doing fatal blow all the time.  I guess later on in the game the samurais do give you good challenges.

I wish the level design was up to par like Dark Souls.  It feels more open, but also feel too linear at the same time.  I definitely like Dark/Souls or Bloodborne castle dungeons much better.  I get bored fast with the level designs in this game.

I think the boss designs is where this  game really shines.  Bosses are a real challenge if it's your first playthrough.  There's much fighting pattern variations that bosses arn't  all that predictable in terms of strategies and patterns.

I find consumables mostly useless, and I really don't like the Devine Confetti requirements for certain enemies like Headless.

I really don't use most of the prosthetics due to lack of good practical applications, and I mostly use them on certain boss fights (this is the ingenuity).  I use the shuriken and flame vent mostly.  Shuriken just  for the convenience of taking down small creature like dogs, and flame vent doing significant damages to ninjas.  There's no avoiding using axes on rats and shielded enemies.  Those are the limited application for the usage.  I think it would be more fun if I had access to more ninjitsu and tools earlier on in the game to use on simp enemies.

I like the lore and how they presented the lore in this game.  They presented the lore very clearly in this game.  I also like the characters, and I think character designs are tops in this game.  Probably From Soft's best game for character development/designs.  Compared to Dark Souls, the lore develops like a cinematic experience.  Dark Souls  feels very mechanical in how the lore is presented.  This one feel much more organic.  This shows that From Soft can do cinematic experience really well.

Sound mastering is very good. From Soft's audio engineering is just superb!

This game shines with combat, particularly boss fights that require deflect patterns.  A lot of enemies are to simple in this game to be fun in combat.  However, I think the deflect/posture mechanics is real genius of a design in this game.  Different experience from Dark Souls, and it's very engaging to do the deflect patterns because it feels like something that  you can improve in skills with more experience.

I think Suzy Lu is a natural at this game.  When I first played it,  it was rough. lol  She has a much smoother time starting out.  Suzy Lu is a great presenter.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 17, 2022)

Man, Sekiro is just so well designed when it comes to opening up the user to use their ingenuity to figure out which tools that were given will give them an advantage.

Check this True Corrupted Monk fight.  If you don't use any of the tools, the fight can be gueling.  Or if using the tools, you can avoid the 2nd phase, and 3rd phase you can just take it out real quick. This is the genius of this game.  This is why this game has the best boss design of any From Soft games.



Not only that, I think the enemy placements in the levels are placed intentionally for the play to figure out how to use the tools to get through the levels.  If you don't  use ingenuity, these levels will seem impossible.  This game is so genius in this respect.

Fighting Cowboy has the right idea in how to approach the game.  Just check out how he handles the mob of enemies.  Just a like a true shinobi!  I struggled with Owl Father, but Fighting Cowboy's aggressive playstyle takes him out quick.  It's funny how different people figures out different aspects of the game.  I would jump the Owl fire sweep attack, but Cowboy would try to dodge?!  Everybody has their hiccups in this game. lol  I like seeing  how different people tackles obstacles in this games in different  creative ways.  This game opens up for player to get really creative with solutions.



The game design actually is fitting for a game about shinobi.  It's a Shinobi game, and it wants you to play like a shinobi with all the shinobi tools given to you.  There's no other game like this one in what it wants you to do without telling you what to do.  This game is a good reason why From Soft never tells you how or what to do.  They want you to discover your ingenuity in tackling obstacles.  It's much much more rewarding this way.

I feel like this game is opposite to other From Soft games in the respect that the game gets better toward the end.  All the Elden Soulsborne games I've played, the game gets dull toward the end.  This game is opposite of their trend.  It gets better and better as you keep playing.  I always found Demon's/Dark Souls or Elden Ring just more fun at the beginning when exploring the medieval dungeons with the dragon breathing fire down on you.

Thinking about Metal Gear Sold, Solid-Snake is pretty much a future-istic Sekiro.  Solid-Snake is essentially a shinobi.  Navy Seals, spec ops are modern day shinobi.

Everybody has differences in what style they do well in.  Like I said earlier, this seems to be a game that Suzy Lu seems to have an innate ability for.  Conversely, some people will struggle hard with this game.  I've seen people really struggle with Chained Ogre, but she takes him out easily 2nd try even without flame vent!


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 22, 2022)

I found Suzy Lu's first Souls game run.  First time blind Souls game playthrough is always interesting to see.  The problem is, most people will likely die non-stop on Iudex Gundyr, and that gets dull.   I think the most dull to see first that playthrough would be Elden Ring.  I bet the newbie would just run around everywhere since open world, an d that would be dull.  Dungeons are where the fun is at.

Also, I see that she's in her denial phase while fighting this boss.  "It's not fair! He hits me and I fall off the cliff!" lol.  It is actually fair.  The game mechanics just doesn't prevent random occurrences like that from happening. This is why there are so many comedic things that can happen in this game (If you are the spectator, not the player. lol).  Dying is the part of the comedy in these games. It is the central theme in the game. Miyazaki even says don't take dying in this game too seriously.  He's thinking that the player would laugh off when player die from various situation (like ambushes, etc..).  The thing is, if you die, you learn why and how you died at a location, and know the enemy location.  So, you can avoid it the next time.  Pretty much like 8-16 bit video game days.



Scottish?! And I thought she was from the US?  Interesting/weird phenomena.  Makes sense when she says she doesn't talk to people in her environment outside her family.  She probably communicated mainly with Americans.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 23, 2022)

Playing *Dark Souls Remastered*, and this game really reminds me how ancient this game is in terms of graphical fidelity and controls.  Controls are just horrendous (Compared to the most modern From Soft titles, but respectable for it's time)!  This is why I like Dark Souls 3 the best.  DS1 controls are just clunky.  Movement sucks.  Combat just doesn't feel right at all.  Also, I die quite a bit due to slipping off things due to bad controls.  Unnecessary.  I really enjoy this one the least.  There is no warping from bonfires to bonfires.  It  just all around sucks.  I don't understand why people regard this one so highly.  I had much better time with Demon's Souls Remake.

I will say though, the controls in this game is pretty revolutionary for it's time.  I tried Dragon's Dogma and Skyrim, and controls are even worse in those games. Which is why those two games are unplayable for me.  After you experience, Sekiro, Bloodborne, DS3, and Elden Ring, it's difficult to play other arpgs with clunky dated controls.

Even the newest witcher 3 is just clunky feeling.  Same for Red Dead 2.

From Soft really knows how to do arpg controls  (except the jump buttons. lol).

This game feels so much shorter after experiencing Elden Ring.

Sen's Fortress is not as bad as I recall.  Same for blight-town. I was expecting mage would be easier in this game based on what I read online, but it's no different from DS3.  Same lag when casting.   I think pyromancer is worse due to more delay and not enough casting numbers.

I will say though, for a mage build, early game is kinda rough. Most difficult early game I've encountered of the series.

I had no idea you can take out the giant early to stop the balls.  This makes Sen's Fortress a cinch.  For first time players, they need to go in blind,  or you don't get the experience intended.  It's most fun to discover stuff like this after you go through the struggle.  It's most rewarding that way.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 26, 2022)

I really enjoy this.  People generally despises this game first time around.  how many times does he say "I hate this game!" lol. It's meant to be that way.  It's really a comedy if you watch first time players.  Game just feels like a social experiment.


This  is a comedy.  Look at the fat demon you got to beat by hitting it butt? lol.  This game is so ironic, it's funny.  Putting you into a small room to fight Capra demon is comedy as well.  I luv the background music in this fight.  Dark Souls had the most epic music.


This is gold.  He got curse. lol


----------



## SilverEars

I see why this is considered imbalanced of the Souls games.  Worse than OP magic in Elden Ring.


----------



## Skrowski

Witcher 3 ( i know ive been putting it off to long) 9/10
Fallout 4 8/10


----------



## SilverEars (May 1, 2022)

Beat *Nier Replicant ver.1.22474487139*.  Not bad, but not really great either.  Graphics are outdated since it's remake/remaster of 2010 Nier Replicant.  So, the world visuals goes back to 2010 tech.  Character rendering and animations are the update.

Since this remaster came out after Automata, they've updated the combat and the rendering of the main characters.  Although, it's kinda weeby character design, I think the character design is visual pleasing, especially Klaine (lol. lingerie).  Jokes aside, I do think the visuals of Klaine is very aesthetic.  Her movements, etc..  She walks like a model.  I know it's similar for 2B in Automata.  The way the movement visuals are done. I think elegant is the right terms to describe the movement animations. Costumes are pretty good as well.

Combat is a standard hack and slash.  It is kinda repetitive, but does't get too dull.  It's just not fine tuned all that well.  It was designed to be like Devil May Cry like combat.  Not likes Souls, which I  prefer.  So, boss battles are really easy, and you can get through the whole game without dying once.

Dialog is fine.  It doesn't seem to be too much like Tales series (particularly Arise).  Sufficient dialog, but not the most coolest sounding dialog,  but typical jrpg weeb style, which I'm not so into.  As long as they keep it  under minimum, I'm fine.

Side Quests are your standard fare.  Go fetch stuff.  I get tired of this formulaic crap.  This is why I don't do side quests in majority of games, including this one.  It's a waste of time.  It's nothing creative, but feels like a filler to waste your time.

Level design is nothing special.  Puzzles are super easy to figure out, and it's standard 'get keys.' The funny things is, keys are always located nearby the doors. lol.  A little more thoughfulness would have helped.  Very simplistic.

I disliked that you had to go through the same level again.  I hate repetition.

The strength of this game is a fairly good plot and soundtrack.  It has a good soundtrack.

Now, I'm giving Automata another try.

Upon playing Demon's Souls 2nd time, but the PS3 original the  2nd time, I find that combat has much improved since this game.  Dodging is terrible in Demon's Souls.  Precision is the worst of all the souls series.  When I dodge diagonal, I always dodge to the side, or worse, toward the enemy swing because the controls are so old.

I think the general movement of Demon's souls is better than DS1 and 2, but the roll controls is the most primative of the series.

So generally, DS3, Bloodborne, Sekiro has the best controls.  For people that require precise controls, the controls makes the games easier due to the precision.


----------



## SilverEars (May 2, 2022)

*Nier Automata* has some questionable design decisions after playing Replicant. I'm perfectly fine with Replicant with it's save system, etc..  I  actually like the combat better.  Less flashier, but it tells you that you can parry, and etc..

On the other hand, Automata has some real stupid  crap like no save until you get  through 30min of gameplay.  You die, you have to start over and do the 30min of game again.  BS.  In Dark Souls etc.. never does this.   And their boss fights  are relatively short that you can do over again.  Same for levels.  Nier series has BS long boss fights that just  unnecessary.  What is the point of making it so long? It's so drawn out that it's rediculous.

And then the quest system is dumb.  It doesn't tell you what the main quest  is.  Most of the time, I have no idea what I'm doing.

For Dark Souls, etc.., this works since game doesn't care where you go.  In Automata, it's a linear game.  This is dumb.  Now it's coming back why I really dislike this game.

Combat feel more watered down than Replicant.  You can spam dodge all you want, and no consequences. This is even more of a mindless button mashing. Combat just  feels worse in  cases when it turns into 2.5d view point.   Totally unnecessary viewpoint style.  I really don't get why it turns into it.  It should just pick 3rd  person view or 2.5d. 2.5d changes the combat.  Also, I can't even see what I'm doing  at times during combat.  it's just button smashing hell due to the speed of combat.

Map design sucks.  The chip system is stupidly designed.  Why do I have to move that crap around?  It makes no sense why I lose my chips when I die when I can just reload the game and I get my chips back!

Also, at the save point, why don't they replenish health?  If I travel somewhere, it replenishes.  Why not when I save?  This is just totally unnecessary!  What is so weird is that there is a room to sleep and rest for replenishing (makes no senses). Totally dumb.

I'm really starting to lose interest in this game due to dumb design decisions.  I don't know where to go in a linear game.  I googled and I must do something that isn't that  obvious?  Another totally unnecessary bs.  Whoever designed it is autistic.

When I went down and saw Adam and Eve, I was like "this is totally a weeb design!"  They need to do away with such cliche  character designs.  This isn't' 1990's anymore.

This guy brings up some good points.


Oh yes, his point about boss battles that triggers cutscenes is spot on.  What a nuissance!


----------



## SilverEars (May 4, 2022)

It sucks that I didn't really finish Automata after one playthrough.  I guess you have to play through  it again at another character's perspective to activate the last part of the game.  I hate this gimmick.  I don't want to play through most of the same things again.  I just don't like this game.  To be honest, Replicant was a much better experience.

Lately, been playing *Titan Quest AE*.  This game is basically a Diablo clone, but I like it better than Diablo series.  Just something about the  way the UI  is done, and the layouts and enemy interactions I prefer over Diablo series.  It's quite old.  It's from 2006, but not as old as Diablo 2, which is from 2000.

Based on my experience with Titan Quest and Diablo, it seems like Dark Souls  took ideas from these  type of games and just  improved upon them.  With much more in depth combat and level designs.  You can see the basic similarities when it comes to rpg elements like leveling up attributes and loots, and enemy designs.  Nobody can really match From Soft's art design that's for sure.

Look at the color of hp and mana.  Dark Souls uses the same colors. There are respawn points, and when you die, you have to get to your body again.

Dark Souls feel much western (even if the developer is Japanese) due to sticking to western rpg design roots (In the same token, there too much crappy western games that just implemented  worse than Japanese.  Just the worst clunky controls and bad art designs.).  And the really dark atmosphere fantasy was done first by Blizzard back in the days.  But, no games has done atmosphere like From Soft.  You can really feel the atmosphere in their disgusting swamps.  The nasty dung and poison.  I've never played a game that can make you feel so loathing of the atmosphere.  People  that luv the souls series will say how they loath some areas in the game.  This is a very very effective game design.

Dark Souls is just a best balanced result of Western and Japanese design philosophy. 

Combat is no Dark Souls, but this is how arpg  gameplay was back in the days.  It's just button mashing, and nothing beyond a single attack button.  What I like about it is the loot system, and rpg elements.  It's surprisingly more engaging than I expected.  More so than Diablo  series.

This guy's review is very good and spot on


I also tried out *Thymesia* demo.  Which is a recent to be released souls-like.  I don't like it.  It's as bad as Mortal Shell.  Why can't any other developer get the  combat and atmosphere right?  From Soft has it so  right that no other developers come close.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Dark Souls - 8/10 (original)*

Playing through this game for maybe the 12th or so time. Thought i'd be done with it for sure but I was watching a recent playthrough and could not resist starting it up again.
I noticed in their playthrough at low levels they focused on VIT and END. I swear that when I was new to this game I never bothered with VIT much. Maybe that's why it was so much tougher than it could have been? Maybe a few deaths could have been avoided with more VIT at lower levels. Even in the past few characters I probably didn't focus on VIT much. It sure seems to be helping a ton.

Of course as we all know, your weapon seems to have a HUGE effect on how easy the game will be. This game seems to really dislike regular (non-great) swords for most of the game. I also recall during one play through I was using a club and having a more difficult time than when I was using a Claymore. I guess it makes sense.
This time i'm using a 2 handed Claymore with lots of luck. 
I also just got the Black Knight Halberd and Shield to drop!

If you could believe it though I died on my first try of Taurus Demon! Seems impossible, but it was just me making a stupid mistake really. 
I also died on my first try of the Gargoyles which have ALWAYS given me some issues. I'm just not great at them.
I normally skip getting the Drake Sword but that weapon made them WAY more easier.
I only died on my first try of them due to my weapon breaking and not switching my weapon in time.

I guess one reason I dislike this game compared to 2 is that I just dread fighting certain bosses and going through a few levels. They're just not fun at all.
I feel like the game loses all it's fun when you get past Anor Londo! I absolutely hate the Crystal Caves and Dukes Archives. It's just a chore to get through those places. 
OMG don't get my started on that area with the ghosts. Such a nightmare and poor level design in every way!
Plus does anyone actually like going through Tombs of Giants? I don't.
In Dark Souls 2 I love every single level. I guess the one that's disappointing is Doors of Pharros. 
Plus Dark Souls controls just feel so sluggish compared to DS2 for some reason. The controls in DS2 are perfect in every way.
Too bad about that adaptability thing.

BTW for me the hardest part of this game is Ornstein and Smough (I cheese the last phase using pillars!) and those annoying archers.
If i'm lucky I can clear the archers within 3 tries. I never perfected getting past them on the first try.

My favorites in the series are now in this order:

DS2 (Original) > DS3 > DS1 > Bloodborne

As for difficulty, for me i'd go from hardest to easiest:

Bloodborne > DS3 > DS1 > DS2

DS2 can be made harder if you don't use Life Gems. That's a DS2 only item that adds HP regen. A NPC in your home city sells them.
I don't know if Scholar of the First Sin is harder or not. I played through that once but don't remember.
It does give you access to weapon upgrades much sooner and you get more ore drops.
Yes, Bloodborne gave me some issues. I didn't really enjoy that game much. I actually stopped playing on the last level.
DS2 is so much fun for me that after I finish it I want to immediately start over with a new character.
I actually think it's one of the best games ever made from any genre!

DS2 doesn't really have any hard non-DLC bosses IMO. The Ruin Sentinels can be extremely difficult if you are new to the game and have the wrong stats (or weapon!) leveled. One weapon that makes this game 10x easier is the Mace (or Estoc). Also, not leveling Adaptability makes the game way harder too IMO. I get it close to cap ASAP.

I wonder how Demons Souls and Elden Ring would appear on this list after I play them?

Oh and strange but true fact. For me Dancer of the Boreal Valley is my hardest non-optional boss.
I never memorized her move sets and always have problems fighting her. 
In DS3 on my first playthrough it took me 20 tries to beat the final boss. Bad character build I guess. Pretty sad.
On my second playthrough I got him on my 2nd try. Strange.
The Two Princes were a MAJOR pain for me until I realized you just have to take it slow. Two hits and then stop. Keeping the camera unlocked helped too.
Never bothered with the Nameless King more than once. Not sure if i'd ever be good enough to kill him.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 8, 2022)

tdockweiler said:


> *Dark Souls - 8/10 (original)*
> 
> Playing through this game for maybe the 12th or so time. Thought i'd be done with it for sure but I was watching a recent playthrough and could not resist starting it up again.
> I noticed in their playthrough at low levels they focused on VIT and END. I swear that when I was new to this game I never bothered with VIT much. Maybe that's why it was so much tougher than it could have been? Maybe a few deaths could have been avoided with more VIT at lower levels. Even in the past few characters I probably didn't focus on VIT much. It sure seems to be helping a ton.
> ...


While I played DS2, I got into it, but after playing it, it's the only FromSoft title that I feel doesn't have as good replayability as the others.  I see why it's the least popular title along side Demon's Souls.  World design is all over the places.  World design is the best aspect of DS1, and although I disliked it on my first play  through, it really grew on my the 2nd play through and I can see how it has high replayability.  Many people tend to replay DS1.   DS3 also has high replayability, but I have no motivations to replay DS2.  It just isn't as good as the others in terms of lore, world building, and combat mechanics.  And this is the common opinion among the fans as well.  Or we call the popular opinion.  Yout ranking is really an unpopular opinion. lol.  DS2 is least liked of the franchise.  I understand why, but it sounds like you don't see it that way.

On my first playthrough, DS1 felt very unforgiving with it's world.  I hated those locations that you mentioned, but for some reason I grew to like going through those levels probably due to getting gud, and figuring out how to get through them.  DS1 is just so easy now that I have fun going through Duke's archives.  I figured out how out all the tricks of the game.  I really like the level design of Duke's archives.

One good thing came out of DS2 is power stance and it brought forth more depth to weapon move sets.  That about it.  It has the worst bosses (and of course mediocre lore), world, and just not interesting level design.  I like DS1 level design the most, and It's the popular one in terms of level design.  People often mention the 'interconnected-ness' of it's world.  It's a revolutionary game for it's time.

I'm pretty sure there is no 'I heart DS2' lol  DS1 is a masterpiece.


----------



## tdockweiler (Sep 11, 2022)

Played some more Dark Souls 1 the past few days and surprised how much easier this run is.
Got out of the depths fast, blew through Blightown and killed the boss on my first try.
What is crazy is that I killed the boss without taking much damage at all.
This never happens for me with this boss and I usually die on my first try.
I think the Dark Knight Shield with it's fire defense may have helped.

Not sure how but I cleared Senn's Fortess too on the first try, which is rare for me.
This time around I actually brought poison arrows and knocked those ranged lizard people off their platforms (so they didn't knock me off first).

Now the sure sign of me not being a super high skilled Dark Souls player is when I get to Ornstein and Smough.
I usually die a ton without an NPC and get stuck here for awhile and need to level up my weapon and character stats a bit.
I feel stuck and not a fan of using an NPC.

As soon as I got past the first archers I immediately did the stair jump to the boss and killed them on the first  try.
About the only time I was impressed with myself for once lol.
I was level 53 with VIT 30, END 25 and STR/DEX around 15-20 or so.
I think having upgraded my Claymore to +10 helped a ton.
VIT boosted high at lower levels seems to make the game WAY easier.
Not sure why. I'm also using the Ring of Favor and Protection for the first time ever lol.

As for DS2. Yes, it's considered by many to be the worst in the series. I definitely don't think this is a bad thing though. It's just so different than the others.
To be honest, I think the only thing DS1 does better is that it's more of a challenge. You get a sense of accomplishment after each boss kill. Even to this day some of the bosses can be a challenge with a specific build.

As for world design I've heard that some of the world layout doesn't make much sense. For example you've got Earthen Peak's swamp that takes you up an elevator and then to a castle sinking into lava. I think this is sort of nit-picking.

Very few levels in DS1 stand out for me. In fact it seems like the last 25% of the game is a rush job and somewhat unfinished. Not polished at all.

I don't really pay any attention to the lore or story of the Dark Souls series at all. So yes, if that's what makes DS1 better than it's understandable.

One thing I love about DS2 is that the enemy placements seem to require more of a strategy compared to DS1. They do throw a lot of extra enemies at you and you need to plan ahead and when you're new often back-track and space out some of the enemies coming at you. At least I had to.
This is one reason I love No-Man's Wharf. Tons of ambushes and enemies ready to murder you.

I do love how the series gives you lots of shortcuts. By doing this it makes you feel as if you are accomplishing something lol.

I guess DS1 for me feels like a slog, it's just not fun and I don't enjoy most levels. I dread each new one. The only one I feel is great is Undead Burg/Parish. The layout is perfect. I still remember my first early days navigating this level. I still remember actually having troubles with the baldur knights when I was new. Hard to believe!

None of the boss fights are that great for me. I think the one that sticks out for me is the Gargoyles. For a new player they were a HUGE challenge and maybe even more so than it should have been! Sad to say it, but the only other one I like sort of is Queelag. Not sure why.
Ornstein and Smough is a nice challenge but I don't think it's a well designed boss fight.
It's the one boss fight in the entire DS series that I felt was too hard for some players.

I love nearly every boss fight in DS2. Not many give me a challenge though any more. The Ruin Sentinels can give me problems if i'm not careful. Old Iron King can sometimes kill me by knocking me into the lava.

The worst bosses by far are Covetous Demon and Mytha The Baneful Queen. Plus Prowling Magus is a joke. Easiest boss in any DS game. Seems almost impossible to die against them unless your weapon breaks.

DS3 by far has the best bosses IMO. I found them to be even tougher than those in DS1.

I love DS3 for sure, but I kind of dread the challenge of it. Yes, the game is still a challenge for me, but not as frustrating as my first playthrough.
DS2 now I can get through half the game without dying once. That's actually really good for me!
I think it's because I memorized all the enemy placements.


----------



## Lazzaross (Oct 3, 2022)

Another source of issues is the fact that SteamSteam occasionally fails to load games due to a straightforward issue with the access rights to directories where material is stored. In a matter of seconds, the unpleasant error can be remedied. When I conducted a live broadcast on generating money with skins the previous time this happened to me, it was an uncomfortable moment for me. Thankfully, there is a website called https://skincashier.com that explains everything in depth. It will be understandable to everyone.


----------



## Death_Block

Playing Borderlands 3. It's ok it looks really nice, lots and lots of loot, but don't seem to be enjoying the guns much. There is always one thing characteristics I don't like. playing Zane. His a tad boring


----------



## Kukuk

Been playing Gotham Knights.






Got if free with my video card, otherwise I probably would never have bothered to play it. Kinda enjoying it, to be honest. It's mediocre as hell, runs like crap, and is extremely repetitive, but for whatever reason I'm not hating it.

It's probably a 5 or 6 out of 10.


----------



## Somatic

Still waiting for Bloodborne Remastered. Hopefully one day.


----------



## iFi audio

Diablo 2 Resurrected, I've been playing the ladder season 2 for several days now. As a remaster of a cult classic it gets 10/10 easily and 7,5/10 as a complex game that aged reasonably well and still is a joy to play, but some mechanics feel a touch outdated.


----------



## Somatic

iFi audio said:


> Diablo 2 Resurrected, I've been playing the ladder season 2 for several days now. As a remaster of a cult classic it gets 10/10 easily and 7,5/10 as a complex game that aged reasonably well and still is a joy to play, but some mechanics feel a touch outdated.


Hmmm, I bought it but never got around to playing it. I used to love it as a kid ...


----------



## Arniesb

Somatic said:


> Still waiting for Bloodborne Remastered. Hopefully one day.


Would love to play it on pc one day.


----------



## Somatic

Arniesb said:


> Would love to play it on pc one day.


Hope so.


----------



## silent-circuit

Destiny 2. Wasting my life. 😂


----------



## ThanatosVI

Star Ocean the Divine Force.
Great redemption arc for the series, certainly better than 5 and 4. 
I didn't finish yet (so little time for games lately) but it has potential to become my favourite SO.

Preliminary 8/10

Monster Hunter Rise Sunbreak 10/10
My game of the year, next week the new title Update with Chaotic Gore Magala. Super hyped.

God of War Ragnarök: ?/10
Didn't find the time yet, but I am super hyped to play it


----------



## Hoegaardener70

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2. Multiplayer. It's good. Still doing ok for a 50+ player ...


----------



## SilverEars

Ditto on Bloodborne.  I wish for high resolution at 60fps,  or at minimum 60fps.   I'm salivating for a PC version so that we can tweak all that.

If any of yall are into tactical rpgs  or jrpgs, I recommend Tactics Ogre Reborn, which is the newest version of the original with quality of life enhancements.  Those enhancements takes out a lot of the annoyances of the earlier versions that came before it.


----------



## kman1211

iFi audio said:


> Diablo 2 Resurrected, I've been playing the ladder season 2 for several days now. As a remaster of a cult classic it gets 10/10 easily and 7,5/10 as a complex game that aged reasonably well and still is a joy to play, but some mechanics feel a touch outdated.


I enjoyed Diablo 2 Resurrected myself, it's honestly a great and faithful remaster of the original game. 



ThanatosVI said:


> Star Ocean the Divine Force.
> Great redemption arc for the series, certainly better than 5 and 4.
> I didn't finish yet (so little time for games lately) but it has potential to become my favourite SO.
> 
> ...


I actually had a lot of fun with Star Ocean The Divine Force, previous history of Star Ocean is I played the 1 & 2 remakes on the PSP years ago. Definitely has a nice charm. I'll give it a 7 to 8 out of 10 overall for me. Still need to play the male character on another playthrough.


----------



## iFi audio (Nov 17, 2022)

Somatic said:


> Hmmm, I bought it but never got around to playing it. I used to love it as a kid ...



The core of the game hasn't changed even one bit. It just got a major graphic overhaul and some nice quality-of-life improvements, so if you liked it as a yougster, the odds are that you'll enjoy the heck of it now


----------



## Fírnen (Nov 18, 2022)

I've been playing Darktide, latest upcoming title from Fatshark.

Nearly have 3,000 combined hours in their last two games, Vermintide 1 and 2. Immensely enjoyed my time with them. Both of those were focused on first person melee combat, something fairly unique and usually added as an afterthought in other FPS games. In that they succeeded, and the combat that drew me in for thousands of hours returns much the same in Darktide.

I am first focusing on what differentiates it from its predecessors. For one, it is a new setting. Warhammer: 40k is beloved by many; the new atmosphere is a welcome addition, though I am sad to see the Ubersreik 5 go. In a major departure from the Vermintide games, they have opted for character creation rather than a hand-crafted hero. I have mixed feelings about it. Some will enjoy this new change, for my part I enjoyed the characters from Vermintide 1 and largely felt they got lazy with their writing of them in Vermintide 2 The heroes went from almost depressed sounding at the situation they were in in V1, to overly confident in all things in V2. Coupled with, IMO, a lesser performance from the voice actors. For Darktide, now that they have unnamed heroes, one less hero (there are now 4 "classes" instead of 5), and no additional sub-classes, you would think this would have given the direction for characters much more focus. While there are some fun lines (I especially like the Psyker "loner" voice you can choose on character creation), overall, it feels even less like real people reacting to things than the writing in V2 does. This bit might not matter to most players, and I may be hammering on this aspect too much, but what drew me into the first Vermintide in the first place was the incredible bleak atmosphere of the game, the music, and the believable reactions and conversations from the characters you were playing. I stuck around for the solid gameplay, but the vibe was the hook. Only one of those things seems to have translated to their sequels, the music.

Great music for Darktide. Not a ton to say about it, it feels very fitting for what I know of 40K stuff. I can't say I prefer it over the music from Vermintide 1, but that game has a special nostalgia for me, so I may be biased. On to the arguably most important aspect: the gameplay.

What separates Fatsharks' games is the mechanics of their first-person melee combat system. As I said, I was drawn into the first game by the atmosphere and the characters, but I stayed for the gameplay. The melee combat is the unique aspect to the gameplay and is the differentiator for Fatshark games. This system has returned in Darktide, with quite a few new melee weapons. Some old bugs that have been present at the launch of both of the Vermintide games are present for the launch of Darktide, which is dismaying as they have fixed those bugs in later updates to both previous titles. I'll save details for the last paragraph. The big change for this title is the ranged combat. There is now a much larger focus on guns and gunplay. To my eye, the gunplay is merely OK. Certainly a step up from the previous titles, but the ranged weapons were never the draw for the Vermintide games. The corresponding addition of enemies with guns, though, is a massive departure from previous titles. Many enemies have guns now, they are hitscan, they deal lots of damage. I am certainly biased in the opinions that follow. I and many other players already hated the addition of archers to Vermintide 2. These new enemies are so much worse. The new arsenal of ranged weapons feels inadequate to deal with the amount of ranged trash enemies, and on top of that you can't consistently dodge more than a single enemy shooting at you. It is never a single enemy; they come in squads. Maybe this style of play appeals to the Call of Duty crowd. They added a corresponding "energy shield" to compensate for the chip damage you will inevitably receive from these enemies, but what really irks me is the stun imparted by their shots. Honestly? I would take the ranged trash enemies out entirely, their combat systems were never balanced for it. Archers in V2 were only tolerable because they were not hitscan, they were extremely easy to kill, and they made very clear and obvious sounds. Same largely applied for the gunners. That made sense in a melee-focused game. Again, you have more guns in Darktide, but they seem inadequate when every other enemy has a rifle and takes turns stunning you from long distance while you are trying to deal with a horde up close. It just doesn't work for what is still, in essence, a first-person *melee* combat focused game.

On to the last, and I promise to keep it brief. Bugs. I came into Vermintide 1 less than a year before Vermintide 2 was set to launch, and so missed many of the bugs and quality of life issues that plagued it. I was present for Vermintide 2 from the earliest possible time though, having participated in the closed beta. Fatshark seems to be two steps forward, three steps back when it comes to game releases. This holds true for Darktide. Bugs that were present at the launch of both other games have made their return for Darktide. Obvious quality of life issues are rampant. Melee in both games had issues with missed inputs when trying to chain an attach after a push or switch weapons after a push/attack. This issue always gets patched out but returns for Darktide. The balance changes made between the closed beta and this pre-order beta are baffling to me. I played Psyker for the closed beta, and it did not run long enough for me to really test out any other class; I have chosen Psyker again for the pre-order beta, and some things I already considered weak or unwieldy were nerfed. If nothing else, I would say this is a much harder game than either Vermintide game. Not necessarily a bad thing, but the difficulty feels unfair what with the ranged stunlocking via squad of trash enemies who happen to have guns. Makes it feel like it's a cover shooter when its clearly not.

_TL;DR_

Suffice to say, I expect a pretty botched release and possibly mixed reviews on Steam when this game officially launches. I don't like lots of the changes they have made around the combat. I don't like the oversimplified characters. The "characters" and their reactions, if you compare V1 to Darktide, are woefully one-dimensional and unbelievable. I don't like the far smaller pool of classes as compared to V2, would have preferred either the V1 approach or the V2 approach, not a watered-down mix of both. I don't like how slow the progression is, though it's nowhere near an MMO grind. I don't like the micro-transaction warning signs I have seen. There are none yet, but I can see how easily they can be implemented and am expecting them to either show up on release or soon afterwards. Quickplay makes the return from V2, but you have apparently lost the ability to directly choose a level and a difficulty, instead there is a sort of "mission board" similar to the Payday 2 crime.net thing. The hub area is bigger and more useless than ever, god I miss the Red Moon Inn (from Vermintide 1); so much wasted space, so much wasted time running around it.

4/10, rather disappointing for a veteran player from their other games. Hopefully my opinion changes as the game matures; this was the only game I was looking forward to. I will probably still play it so long as there are not some unfathomably stupid decisions by Fatshark in the near future. It has an enjoyable atmosphere and good music, bogged down by poorly balanced gameplay changes, bugs, poor QoL features, a watered-down class system, and one-dimensional characters.


----------



## SilverEars

Finally a first person game that's worth check out!


----------



## iFi audio

SilverEars said:


> Finally a first person game that's worth check out!



This one looks very good indeed, but my main concern is about its budget stuttery feel. It looks good on trailers, but I hope it'll be polished enough to hide overused assets and provide smooth flowing combat with nice animations. We'll see, but I keep my fingers crossed. Since we're at it, I also look forward to S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2.


----------



## BBuzecky

Playing Dead Space OG getting ready for the remake.  Masterpiece and should not be missed even being from a few generations ago.


----------



## ThanatosVI

BBuzecky said:


> Playing Dead Space OG getting ready for the remake.  Masterpiece and should not be missed even being from a few generations ago.


Wouldn't it be more fun to not play it until the Remake so that it feels more "new" (due to the details we forget over time)?


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 20, 2022)

iFi audio said:


> This one looks very good indeed, but my main concern is about its budget stuttery feel. It looks good on trailers, but I hope it'll be polished enough to hide overused assets and provide smooth flowing combat with nice animations. We'll see, but I keep my fingers crossed. Since we're at it, I also look forward to S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2.


I'm not sure what you mean by stuttery feel. Edit: I get it.  It's probably because the perspective is 1st person.  They should just go with 3rd person and get rid of stutter. Boss fights don't work so well in 1st person.  1st person shooter combat bores me to death.

Currently, I'm playing *Spider-man Remastered*, which was made by Insomniac.  Very polished like God of War, but unfortunately, too linear as well.  I don't like controlled gameplay like when it tells you to push certain buttons at certain points in combat cinematic.  This game generally feel like interactive movie due to how linear it is.  And that's not the gameplay I enjoy.

I like games that has dungeon like experience that has you are looking and figuring out paths, and loots in places that you have to pay attention carefully.  Also, hidden loots.  Games like Spider-Man doesn't reinforce paying attention to details.

Combat is very much like Batman Arkham games.  Not the biggest fan of such combat, but the presentation is so well done, and the game is so polished that it's a good experience.  I personally prefer combat of Sekiro, Dark Souls, Elden Ring, Bloodborne.  The kind of combat that opens up for the user to develop skills.  Not spoon feed you what to do all the time.  Difficulty settings are way to easy as well.  Typical 2010's easy mechanics game.  Game looks really good however.

Playing this, I realized Spider-man franchise works best as a interactive cinematic experience than as movies.  And this is a very good interactive cinematic experience.

I had no idea this game was made by Insomniac.  I wasn't a fan of the early ones developed by Treyarch.

Look at how good this game looks.  The presentation is amazing.  I like the character models, very well animated.  I feel Sony Studios has the best exclusive libraries today.  Nintendo stuff feels dated these  days.


----------



## iFi audio

ThanatosVI said:


> Wouldn't it be more fun to not play it until the Remake so that it feels more "new" (due to the details we forget over time)?



Ach, the remake. Can't wait for that to launch. The OG Dead Space 1 was excellent.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 23, 2022)

SilverEars said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by stuttery feel. Edit: I get it.  It's probably because the perspective is 1st person.  They should just go with 3rd person and get rid of stutter. Boss fights don't work so well in 1st person.  1st person shooter combat bores me to death.
> 
> Currently, I'm playing *Spider-man Remastered*, which was made by Insomniac.  Very polished like God of War, but unfortunately, too linear as well.  I don't like controlled gameplay like when it tells you to push certain buttons at certain points in combat cinematic.  This game generally feel like interactive movie due to how linear it is.  And that's not the gameplay I enjoy.
> 
> ...



I've blown away by the technical achievement of this port.  It runs so well with stunning visuals.  Sony Studios sure knows how to get the most out of hardware.  Amazing animations in this game. Just that the gameplay is repetitive and too easy.  Visuals are amazing though.  Fidelity of the city is ridiculous.


----------



## iFi audio

SilverEars said:


> I've blown away by the technical achievement of this port.



I agree. I've finished Spider-Man on PS4 shortly after its launch and just started the remaster on a PC and I ahve to say that I'm really happy. If only GPUs were more affordable


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 24, 2022)

iFi audio said:


> I agree. I've finished Spider-Man on PS4 shortly after its launch and just started the remaster on a PC and I ahve to say that I'm really happy. If only GPUs were more affordable


I currently have a humble 1080 GTX (non-ti), which was inside a PC I  purchased 5 years ago, which was the best economical decision I've made at the time (Along with LG OLED at the time).  I get 60fps with majority of games at 1440p, and Spiderman looks so good.  It's the best optimized PC port I've ever played.  I'm sure God of War is up there as well.  I'm pretty sure that my PC is still better performing than an Xbox Series X or PS5.


----------



## iFi audio

SilverEars said:


> I currently have a humble 1080 GTX (non-ti), which was inside a PC I purchased 5 years ago, which was the best economical decision I've made at the time (Along with LG OLED at the time). I get 60fps with majority of games at 1440p, and Spiderman looks so good. It's the best optimized PC port I've ever played. I'm sure God of War is up there as well. I'm pretty sure that my PC is still better performing than an Xbox Series X or PS5.



Suffice it to say, last year I got RTX 3060Ti and from what I can tell, it's not too far off from your GTX 1080 (132% vs 106% on userbenchmark.com), which aged rather well I must say


----------



## OM hawk

Playing Ashen, a Soulslike action rpg. Although Ashen tries to differentiate itself with its non-Dark Souls style art direction, it fails to correct the common weaknesses of this genre in terms of actual game design. I love the difficulty of the combat, and there is some amount of high effort, handmade open world area design, which I greatly enjoy. However, the world of Ashen is empty in a bad way, the emptiness kills my immersion, because this game's design lacks the artistic and atmospheric power necessary to make an empty world compelling or interesting. No one who has played a Fumito Ueda game (Ico, Shadow of the Collossus, or Last Guardian) could be satisfied with Ashen's world's emptiness, because we have explored empty game worlds that are actually interesting and memorable. Also, Ashen's lore and backstory are trash compared to it's large outdoor areas and the satisfaction to be had in fighting our way through them, and finding their many secrets. The graphics and music are respectable, and sometimes great, because they don't just copy the vibes and style of Dark Souls. The dungeons are really boring in comparison to the the epic huge outdoor zones. Same problem as Skyrim has, awesome giant open world, then you get cooped up in a teensy generic little tunnel. Ashen has some legitimately good town based gameplay, unlike most of these combat-focused types of RPGs, but the game doesn't have the guts to deviate that far from the Dark Souls formula by giving us a big enough town to feel like it's a real world. I love how Diablo games have like 4 or 5 small hub towns instead of just one in the whole game world, that is what I would have liked in Ashen, because the one town this game has is very well crafted. I give Ashen an 8.0 out of 10.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 3, 2022)

OM hawk said:


> Playing Ashen, a Soulslike action rpg. Although Ashen tries to differentiate itself with its non-Dark Souls style art direction, it fails to correct the common weaknesses of this genre in terms of actual game design. I love the difficulty of the combat, and there is some amount of high effort, handmade open world area design, which I greatly enjoy. However, the world of Ashen is empty in a bad way, the emptiness kills my immersion, because this game's design lacks the artistic and atmospheric power necessary to make an empty world compelling or interesting. No one who has played a Fumito Ueda game (Ico, Shadow of the Collossus, or Last Guardian) could be satisfied with Ashen's world's emptiness, because we have explored empty game worlds that are actually interesting and memorable. Also, Ashen's lore and backstory are trash compared to it's large outdoor areas and the satisfaction to be had in fighting our way through them, and finding their many secrets. The graphics and music are respectable, and sometimes great, because they don't just copy the vibes and style of Dark Souls. The dungeons are really boring in comparison to the the epic huge outdoor zones. Same problem as Skyrim has, awesome giant open world, then you get cooped up in a teensy generic little tunnel. Ashen has some legitimately good town based gameplay, unlike most of these combat-focused types of RPGs, but the game doesn't have the guts to deviate that far from the Dark Souls formula by giving us a big enough town to feel like it's a real world. I love how Diablo games have like 4 or 5 small hub towns instead of just one in the whole game world, that is what I would have liked in Ashen, because the one town this game has is very well crafted. I give Ashen an 8.0 out of 10.


I thought you were going to give it 5 based on what you say, but surprised you gave it 8.  I actually enjoyed Ashen besides some minor caveats.  I played without AI, and dungeons were nearly impossible to get through as they had no check points in between. I must have attempted one dungeon for hours to get through in one shot. It was impossible.  But, I still like the long dungeons after the first. I like the challenge and hidden items, and places. I generally like souls-like dungeons.  I also like the way dungeons are crafted in Hellpoint.


----------



## OM hawk

I'm harsh in my judgement of open world rpgs, because I love this type of game. I think Ashen does successfully replicate some of the best aspects of Soulslikes, such as hard but satisfying combat, and the balancing, where so many different weapons are all viable. And the open world design is great, I just hate the dungeons because they feel simplistic compared to the open world zones.


----------



## Wolfhawk46

God of War: Ragnarok - 9/10
Need For Speed: Unbound - 8.5/10
Warhammer 40k: Darktide - 7.5/10
Pokemon: Scarlet - 7/10


----------



## AnalogEuphoria

God Of War Ragnarok, exceptional game ive started a second playthrough and probably going for a platinum trophy.


----------



## tdockweiler

*Demon's Souls (PS3)  - 8/10 (so far)*

I love the souls series and bought a PS3 just for this game and Gran Turismo 6!
I've already finished Dark Souls 1, 2, 3 and Bloodborne so I just had to play this.
My favorite by far is Dark Souls 2.

I'm only on hour 2 and only at Boletaria. Just finished the boss. 
I'm a little surprised at how clunky the controls are. Almost seems worse than Dark Souls 1 but maybe not.
The first real level felt pretty easy and by far easier than the first non tutorial levels of Dark Souls 1, 2, 3.
I actually died two times for stupid reasons. First time was when I fought a red eyes enemy and he 1 shot me (I think they're level 30). Second time my controller died.
Apparently when I bought my used PS3 they included a new controller, but some generic one that disconnects when the USB cable moves!
Plus it's .... 3 feet long. Who sells a PS3 with only a 3 foot cable?! 
I bought the 250gb super slim model since that's the only one they had.
It would have been nice to find one with PS2 capabilities so I don't need to hook up my PS2 for Gran Turismo 4 (which I still love).

Surprised to see another dragon flame bridge. Got past that on the first try. First close death was when I had a bunch of boulders crush me. 
This first level is also MASSIVE! At this point I don't even know if this game has actual bonfires or just lots of shortcuts.
General strategy on each enemy seems to be to wait for them to attack then hit them.

My plan right now is to complete the game without checking any guides or videos online. It should make it a lot more fun.

I want to eventually try Elden Ring. Not paying $500-600 for a PS5. Gaming is just too expensive for me.

Oh and I got another game I missed a LOT... Uncharted 2!
I bought that along with Part 3 and Metal Gear Solid 4.
I'm glad that Demon's Souls can still be found new for $20.

PS Kind of stupid how you are at half health until you beat a boss. So far it doesn't seem like too much of a problem though.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 10, 2022)

Couple of games I've been playing lately:

*Dark Souls* - This is my 4th playthrough.  Probably most played modern title for me.  DS3 is comparable as well, but this one seems to have slightly higher replayability.  I tried to do a parry only run (the enemies I can parry), and realized parrying is quite fun in this game due to slower or delayed combat animations.  Parry window feels really wide due to this.  For the parry run, it made sense to start off with thief class.  And also I wanted to try something different than the typical greatsword strength build that trivializes the game.  So, my build was DEX, and later gunning for Uchigatana and Scythe.

Also, I made sure to stock up on purging stones before going inside the depths.  Last time I got cursed there and it was miserable.  My HP was very low due to being low level, and the curse permanently halved my HP.  Not this time (At least not in the depths, but I did get cursed at the great hollow. lol.)

This time, like an idiot, I didn't buy a weapon repair kit before going down Blight Town.  I had to climb all the way back up and run down back to Andre to buy the kit.  I recommend buying the repair kit early as possible.  Lesson learned.

My past playthroughs I had trouble with Anor Londo archers, but this time I experimented with a Eagle shield with very high poise (since my build is DEX with minimal poise), and it worked quite nicely.  The shield had high enough poise that didn't cause me to stagger backward and fall to my death. lol.  Great shield makes so much sense since the archers are using great arrow, so two greats negate. lol Another strategy is to dodge the arrow up in the narrow walkway, and then parry the archer when he brings out his sword, but my dodging skills suck.


I learned that Ornstein and Smough is really easy if you level up high enough of your character and weapon.  Ornstein just melted when I poked him with my +5 silver knight spear.  Once Ornstein was down, we all know Smough is trivial.

*Demon's Souls* - I've played this one twice before, once on PS5, the remastered version, and the other the PS3 version.  I luv the PS5 version.  The visuals are stunning and the parry feels so weighty that I just luv the feel of the combat in this game.  I'm trying something different with this playthrough as well.  I'm doing a faith build, which I never done before for Dark Souls, Elden Ring or Demon's Souls.  I will have to make blessed weapons in this game, but the shards to upgrade seems to be hard to come by in this game.  I wish it was on PC so that I can just use cheat to get the shards than waste hours farming. That's the big annoyance with this game.  I'm doing mainly parry in this playthrough as well.

Gunning for this sexy build.  So arousing. lol


Gunning for this sexy weapon as well. Interestingly, it's a faith weapon in Demon's Souls (Which makes sense with the lore, emphasis on faith).


I noticed the above uses heater shield as well.  My fav shield in all the games is the heater shield.  I just luv the feel and sound of it.  100% physical block, and the parrying time fits well for me.


----------



## tdockweiler

SilverEars said:


> Couple of games I've been playing lately:
> 
> *Dark Souls* -   And also I wanted to try something different than the typical greatsword strength build that trivializes the game.  So, my build was DEX, and later gunning for Uchigatana and Scythe.
> 
> ...




I've never done a heavy greatsword build in DS1. I'd probably find it even harder. My preferred build though is a 1-handed Claymore and a quality build. I guess that's sort of a lighter GS. That weapon makes so many bosses so much easier. I don't know if i'd say that it's over powered though.

The only build I found over-powered and like cheating is a mace in DS2. It's even better than an Estoc build!
Most of the enemies wear armor so it kills them pretty fast.

A few playthroughs ago I picked a bad weapon and was surprised at how much trouble I had vs the Gaping Dragon and Seath. With the Claymore build they were 10x easier.

In my last 2 playthroughs I realized I was always neglecting VIT and it was probably making the game even harder for me. I think now I might start capping it at 30 or so.

For some reason, in DS1 I just find myself blocking more than rolling. In DS2 I rolls most of the time, especially vs bosses.

The Anor archers are just random for me and based on luck. I never found a good strategy and usually try to roll against the first arrow. Usually he will fall off the ledge.

Now I skip most of Anor Londo and do the staircase jump to quickly get to the shortcuts and the boss.

I do love DS1 but the game stops being fun for me after Anor Londo. I hate every level past that except maybe the Catacombs. I dread all of them. They're just not fun to me.

I still "cheat" and use the pillars against Smough in round 2. Don't even care.

On my last playthrough I quit the game at the end of Dukes Archives. 

I do prepare for a few levels in advance too.
Catacombs - I always bring a divine weapon for the skeletons and the boss of the next area (kills his skeletons).
There is a free club in Anor Londo's chest that you can convert to a free divine club+5!
Tomb of the Giants - I usually farm the Sunlight Maggot but sometimes I never get it to drop. Makes it 10x easier.
This level is stupid easy when you're leveled up pretty high and have a nearly maxed weapon.
I remember once going there without a light source and getting killed by the first two giant skeletons!

Senn's Fortress - Going here without some sort of ranged attack is not a good idea.
Unless you like falling off the ledge near the very top. I bring poison arrows.

Remember Shrine of Amana in DS2? I refuse to ever go through this hell hole without  a bow!
Apparently it was way harder before a patch.
I remember when I first went here I somehow went the long way around before the final boss.

Believe it or not I've never had to experience Blightown without a master key.
I can't imagine what that's like.
Now I don't explore. I run in and run out ASAP by going through the Valley of the Drakes.

Somehow i've never tried a full DEX only build. I should. Just not a fan of those weapons at all.

It's too bad regular swords are so bad in DS1. The Balder Side Sword is really good though but too hard to obtain.
My favorite weapons are the Claymore and Halberd with a STR/DEX (quality) build.
I loved the Black Knight Halberd when I got it but it's so rare to see.

Regular swords seem to do a LOT better in DS3. I got through the entire game with just a maxed Longsword.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 11, 2022)

tdockweiler said:


> I've never done a heavy greatsword build in DS1. I'd probably find it even harder. My preferred build though is a 1-handed Claymore and a quality build. I guess that's sort of a lighter GS. That weapon makes so many bosses so much easier. I don't know if i'd say that it's over powered though.
> 
> The only build I found over-powered and like cheating is a mace in DS2. It's even better than an Estoc build!
> Most of the enemies wear armor so it kills them pretty fast.
> ...


With great weapons, it's so slow that timing is everything.  I think DS2 is the easiest with great weapons.  I really luv'd greatsword's R2 moveset, and dragonbone that would pancake the enemies.  That's what I liked about DS2, the shear volume of weapon options and movesets.  And I liked the great weapon movesets more than DS1 or 3.

I think DEX weapons actually has better advantage in DS1 and 3 over 2.  I think I actually went quality build for the first playthrough for DS1 and 2, and ended up with DEX weapons.  DS3 is so much faster paced that DEX weapons are advantageous.  For example, Sellsword Twinblades is super OP in the game as a DEX weapon.


But, we all know enemies have differnt level of poise and size.  So, sometimes big weapon with blunt hits really well with lots of poise

I read that they gimped shield blocking in DS2.  Hence DS1 blocking is effective.  Rolling does feel delayed in DS1.  You end up rolling in DS2 due to this.  Rolling is much better in DS3, and later in Elden Ring of course.

I suck at rolling against the arrow in that narrow ledge.

I feel like Anor Londo would have made a great ending since Ornstein and Smough was such an epic boss fight (some people claim they are the true real boss in the game).  I feel you on that the game takes a dive in certain areas after Anor Londo.  Still, I think catacombs, tomb of the giants, crystal caves, duke's archives, and new londo ruins are still good, it's just that the those areas arn't interconnected like the early areas.  I find Lost Izalith and Demon's ruins very mediocre places.  If they take those areas out, the game would be much better.

I got through Senn's just fine without any arrows.  Uchigatana +10 helped a lot with the DEX build.  I didn't have much issues with Shrine of Amana with my Dragonbone.  Those mages becomes pancake when I pound with my Dragonbone. lol  Senn's fortress is really easy once you know about how the big ball rolling happens. lol  At this point, DS1 is just too easy for me.  I have done many playthroughs so I know all the tricks.

After multiple playthrough I find out that spears are really good in DS1.  The poking from range really trivializes things.  The enemies has no chance to get near you. lol  You should try DEX.  I believe Miyazaki made DS1 and DS3 DEX OP.  At least that's what people generally say.  Yeah, regular swords are good in DS3, but when running into bigger enemies it's worth switching it up to greatswords.  I use a big weapon against DragonArmor.



tdockweiler said:


> *Demon's Souls (PS3)  - 8/10 (so far)*
> 
> I love the souls series and bought a PS3 just for this game and Gran Turismo 6!
> I've already finished Dark Souls 1, 2, 3 and Bloodborne so I just had to play this.
> ...


If you can get a hold of a PS5, I highly recommend the remake.  Did you start out with heavy armor?  If so, you were fat rolling.  Rolling shouldn't be so bad in the game.  I'm not sure if they improved rolling in the remake, but rolling is immediate.

What sucks about this game is that there's only 2 ring slots.  So, the ring that decreases equipment burden take1 out of 2 slots.  Too much of a cost for it to wear a knight armor.  Either this or you fat roll. lol.  It sucks.

Here we go, Demon's Souls Remake improved the mechanics.  Omnidirectional rolling. https://www.thegamer.com/demons-souls-remake-omni-directional-rolling/#:~:text=In contrast to the stiff,will feature omni-directional rolling.


----------



## tdockweiler

I take it back about what I said about Demon's Souls being easy!
After 1-1 I'm finally having some trouble. 
It seems that even after DS1,2,3 this game still has somewhat of a steep learning curve.
It feels a little different because there is no Estus Flasks. Just the grass.

1-2 is just annoying. I go through the the tunnels under the bridge and get attacked by what seems like 5 or so dogs.
They stun lock me and what makes it even harder is i'm using the Halberd and in a narrow corridor. 
So I die vs them...twice. Somehow.
I guess I need the Thief rings and should pull them one by one if possible.
Then the path to the fog door is several sections with the dragon setting the bridge on fire.

I finally get to the two blue eyed enemies before the fog door and my weapon breaks.

On my first failed attempt to kill the boss I was able to take out most of the archers, but 25% of them fall off the ledge.
The boss itself seems easy once you take out the archers and have a weapon that's not broken!

What makes this game annoying is that the levels are so huge and there's no bonfires.
It's annoying to play through a level for 30 minutes and then die. Dark Souls never had that issue for me.

I took the starting class with the Heater Shield and Halberd. Doesn't seem so great. Knight I think.
I need to get a better weapon ASAP. 6000 souls at this low level in the game to get the Claymore seems a bit hard.

Thinking of doing a death run to get the crescent falchion. In level 4 I think.
Right now i'm SL12 and haven't done a single weapon upgrade.

I'm definitely fat rolling and need to remove some gear ASAP or replace it. So far I haven't done much rolling since most of the areas are narrow corridors so far.

I've read this game though keeps getting easier and easier.
Starting to remind me of the first time I played DS1.


----------



## tdockweiler

Those graphics of PS5 Demon's Souls almost look even better than that of Dark Souls 3!
Some of the effects like water look so life-like. I'll need to get a PS5 some day when they're available.
$500 is a lot for a console without that many exclusive games.
I never realized the graphics were such a huge improvement unlike Dark Souls Remastered.
I guess now I know why the remake of Demon's Souls is a PS5 exclusive.

I leveled up some and found it a little easier.
I guess I was dumb and wasn't timing the dragon's fire correctly.
Now it's a breeze to get to the 1-2 boss. 
No need to kill much.

I took the time to get the Crescent Falchion and enemies go down so much faster.
The Halberd is just so bad for large groups of enemies.
I'm surprised how Demon's Souls has bigger groups of enemies compared to Dark Souls.

I'm sorry to say it took me like 4 or 5 tries to beat the Tower Knight.
I stayed way too close to him and kept getting 1-shotted. Oops.

I regret picking the Temple Knight. Fat rolling with a Halberd. No thanks!

Seems like with the first playthrough of Bloodborne and Dark Souls, the first few hours are going to be the hardest.

I remember when I first played Dark Souls 3 I rage quit on my rental. Didn't give it another try until months later.


----------



## YungOmbat

god of war 9/10

uncharted series 10/10

red dead redemption 2 8/10 ( only slight annoyance with this game is that there is a lot of travel at times)


----------



## SilverEars

I knew I shouldn't have gotten *God of War Ragnarok*.  It's more or less the same as the original.  The linear gameplay really makes the game boring.  No real exploration.   Combat sucks too.  I have it on the hardest difficulty and I have to spam the fire blades or whatever it's called. Combat is not well tuned.  

Parry sucks.  Feels useless.  Combat just sucks.


----------



## ThanatosVI

SilverEars said:


> I knew I shouldn't have gotten *God of War Ragnarok*.  It's more or less the same as the original.  The linear gameplay really makes the game boring.  No real exploration.   Combat sucks too.  I have it on the hardest difficulty and I have to spam the fire blades or whatever it's called. Combat is not well tuned.
> 
> Parry sucks.  Feels useless.  Combat just sucks.


Parry works awesome for me, love the combat.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 16, 2022)

ThanatosVI said:


> Parry works awesome for me, love the combat.


I can't parry for the life of me with the lizard men that pop up.  They delay their arm swing, and they keep swinging after I parry one. The only one that beat easily with parry is the alligator boss.  This boss was very predictable with timing.

While I swing at them, they have no stagger, and keep swinging away at time.  I have no idea how the combat mechanics works.  It just seems to have no thought behind it and randomly slapped together.

by the way, I'm playing in the highest difficulty, and I can get 2 or 3 shotted.  What I really despise is that the "lookout behind you!" bs.  The red indicator, and you have swarms of lizard men attacking you from every angle possible while you are focused on one enemy at a time. I can't even see where the enemy is coming from, and they jump on my from behind all the time.  Who thought this was fair? This is straight up bs.  And, you are getting poison projectiles thrown at you at the same time.  The dodge sucks becuase it doesn't travel far, and I don't know if there are any i-frames.  If the combat is decently made, people should be able to do combat effectively at the highest difficulty.  For example, people think Dark Souls is too hard, but it's actually very fair compared to this game in the highest difficulty.

There's a lot of complaint regarding it's combat.

Even Kena has better thought out combat mechanics than this game.  It really shows that combat was just slapped together without much thought.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 22, 2022)

SilverEars said:


> I can't parry for the life of me with the lizard men that pop up.  They delay their arm swing, and they keep swinging after I parry one. The only one that beat easily with parry is the alligator boss.  This boss was very predictable with timing.
> 
> While I swing at them, they have no stagger, and keep swinging away at time.  I have no idea how the combat mechanics works.  It just seems to have no thought behind it and randomly slapped together.
> 
> ...


Ok, now two Alligator bosses at the same time?  Are you kidding me?!  I've had enough of this game.  Every fight is the worst of Ornstein and Smough with more enemies with ones that throw projectiles.  Balance is just terrible with high difficulty setting.  This might be why FromSoft doesn't do difficulty settings.   Bumping the difficulty with parameters is different from tweaking the game's difficulty by controlling everything.  Thry probably can't see where there's unintended imbalance if the difficulty is just a slider.  The concept is outdated.  Same crap they put out back in 2018.  I was hoping for something innovative as from 2018, but it's the same.

Analogy of God of War would be like the MCU films.  They throw money in it to look good, but not a work of art like FromSoft games.  It just feels like, "let's throw a bunch of cool looking crap in it" vs a real creative vision with a purpose.  Come on, the puzzles are finding different angles to throw stuff?  It's just standard uninteresting contents thrown in.  They need to make the game non-linear.  That just takes away the fun of exploration.


----------



## summerz (Monday at 5:17 AM)

Sevens and Golden Lemon. I like games where I can win some money. For me it's better than simle gaming. Plus I read winning at slots strategy to improve my skills. Hope one day I'll win a jackpot too. There are hundreds of games on every taste and the best thing is that now I know a fun way to gamble and potentially win some money without risking too much.


----------



## SilverEars (Sunday at 5:38 PM)

*Kirby Forgotten Lands-*

Very enjoyable.  Very different from games I usually play.  I've been into dark fantasy lately, particularly soulsborne games, but I really like how this game is presented.  Seems like a lot of fun based on couple of levels



Nice OST as well


----------



## Lado75

Revisiting Ninja Gaiden Sigma still as good as ever 9/10


----------



## Phishin Phool

SilverEars said:


> Ok, now two Alligator bosses at the same time?  Are you kidding me?!  I've had enough of this game.  Every fight is the worst of Ornstein and Smough with more enemies with ones that throw projectiles.  Balance is just terrible with high difficulty setting.  This might be why FromSoft doesn't do difficulty settings.   Bumping the difficulty with parameters is different from tweaking the game's difficulty by controlling everything.  Thry probably can't see where there's unintended imbalance if the difficulty is just a slider.  The concept is outdated.  Same crap they put out back in 2018.  I was hoping for something innovative as from 2018, but it's the same.
> 
> Analogy of God of War would be like the MCU films.  They throw money in it to look good, but not a work of art like FromSoft games.  It just feels like, "let's throw a bunch of cool looking crap in it" vs a real creative vision with a purpose.  Come on, the puzzles are finding different angles to throw stuff?  It's just standard uninteresting contents thrown in.  They need to make the game non-linear.  That just takes away the fun of exploration.


I finished it recently. I played on regular difficulty. The combat is what it is mostly I used the twirling fire blades but more of the spear towards the end. The linearity of the game does open up somewhat closer to the end as there are more side quests and things to do. I enjoyed the story even though the characters were very one dimensional. It wa sno Eleden RIng but i did enjoy it. In November I finally snagged a PS5 at MSRP. Currently playing the Demon's Souls Remake, Horizon: Forbidden West and Returnal.


----------



## SilverEars

Phishin Phool said:


> I finished it recently. I played on regular difficulty. The combat is what it is mostly I used the twirling fire blades but more of the spear towards the end. The linearity of the game does open up somewhat closer to the end as there are more side quests and things to do. I enjoyed the story even though the characters were very one dimensional. It wa sno Eleden RIng but i did enjoy it. In November I finally snagged a PS5 at MSRP. Currently playing the Demon's Souls Remake, Horizon: Forbidden West and Returnal.


Please share your thoughts on Demon's Souls.  I really luv what they did with the remake.  Not sure if Returnal is worth trying. I don't like Rogue lites or whatnot.  Hades wasn't something I enjoyed.  I like to keep progress as I play, not repeat.


----------



## Phishin Phool

SilverEars said:


> Please share your thoughts on Demon's Souls.  I really luv what they did with the remake.  Not sure if Returnal is worth trying. I don't like Rogue lites or whatnot.  Hades wasn't something I enjoyed.  I like to keep progress as I play, not repeat.


I love me some FROM SOFTWARE. The Demon's Souls remake is great in a lot of ways, gorgeous and enjoyable. Bluepoint being true to the original and not changing any gameplay was a bold move and the game does show it's  age at times. To me the most frustrating thing is that the lock on distance is nowhere near far enough and pales compared to the rest of the souls series. At times the camera /view is problematic but overall it is great.


----------



## whirlwind

Playing Doom 2016 at the moment


----------

